# What happens in your life - Come in and share!



## Kopachris

I got the idea for this thread from another forum, where it has over 19,000 replies and is still growing. (Admittedly, the other board is significantly bigger than TC.) In this thread, people can share all the happenings of their life that they feel like sharing, be they good or bad, big or small, without the guilt of being an attention-horse. The only rule (which is really more like a "guideline"--there are no rules in music) is that your description of happenings must be kept succinct.

To begin: I drove into town (fifty miles each way) today to rent a cello outfit. It was supposed to include a new 4/4 student's cello, bow, rosin, and case. When I got home and opened the case, however, there was everything but the bow. I am now drowning my sorrows (and embarrassment) with Merlot, Tchaikovsky, and Camembert.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Well I've currently been very busy which is fine with me but sadly I haven't had much time on TC. I've had to spend much of the little free time that I have improving my insrumental skills consequently giving me less time on TC. But less hectic times are ahead and hopefully I can be a regular poster soon.


----------



## clavichorder

Finally a thread that is unashamed about this topic. Good idea Kopa. Pleased to hear you were so gung ho about cello that you went and did that, that's a really lame happening, in a better world you would have been rewarded more immediately for your enthusiasm, but things are complicated.

Rule noted.

Community college is going okay, I feel ridiculous for struggling to keep up in my sole class, the homework challenge is ever present and at the forefront. Went cold turkey on my medication five days ago(physical symptoms dizziness, mental symptoms, heightened anxiety, probably as a result from the pressure to stay on more than withdrawals). Cried less than an hour ago after getting a hug from my mom after arguing with her about it, I don't usually get that, not to be sentimental, its just true. Still don't want to take them, but I'm not irrationally obstinate if I start feeling really bad.

Edit, P.S., listened to all the Elliot Carter string quartets today and feel I need to do it again another day.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Community college is going okay, I feel ridiculous for struggling to keep up in my sole class, the homework challenge is ever present and at the forefront. Went cold turkey on my medication five days ago(physical symptoms dizziness, mental symptoms, heightened anxiety, probably as a result from the pressure to stay on more than withdrawals). Cried less than an hour ago after getting a hug from my mom after arguing with her about it, I don't usually get that, not to be sentimental, its just true. Still don't want to take them, but I'm not irrationally obstinate if I start feeling really bad.
> 
> Edit, P.S., listened to all the Elliot Carter string quartets today and feel I need to do it again another day.


What class? What medication?


----------



## Igneous01

As much as I would like to express what is happening - I think it dear impossible, my brain encrypts all my memories of things so that I cant recall them when I need to, like right now.


----------



## aleazk

I'm very depressed right now, I don't know what to do with my career (physics), I don't have enthusiasm anymore, I'm tired. I'm dissapointed with my piano pieces (they have cost me a real effort and they are sh*it), my room is a complete chaos (reflecting the chaos in my mind). I want to throw away all the physics and all the piano, I don't know what I want. I'm in a very anxious state. Also I'm tired to be alone, isolation that I made for myself.


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> I'm very depressed right now, I don't know what to do with my career (physics), I don't have enthusiasm anymore, I'm tired. I'm dissapointed with my piano pieces (they have cost me a real effort and they are sh*it), my room is a complete chaos (reflecting the chaos in my mind). I want to throw away all the physics and all the piano, I don't know what I want. I'm in a very anxious state. Also I'm tired to be alone, isolation that I made for myself.


i hear you man... the best way to lose your passion for physics is studying it. unless you're some kind of whiz kid or something.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> What class? What medication?


Music Theory 1 second quarter, and antidepressant type stuff.


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> i hear you man... _the best way to lose your passion for physics is studying it_. unless you're some kind of whiz kid or something.


indeed, it's very odd, but now that I can see the full view (at least in theoretical physics), I don't know what to do. When I was studying general relativity, my pasion, I was very exited, but now that I have the knowledge, I'm bored, I don't see the rest of my life dedicated to this... I hope that this will be a temporary situation.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> I'm very depressed right now, I don't know what to do with my career (physics), I don't have enthusiasm anymore, I'm tired. I'm dissapointed with my piano pieces (they have cost me a real effort and they are sh*it), my room is a complete chaos (reflecting the chaos in my mind). I want to throw away all the physics and all the piano, I don't know what I want. I'm in a very anxious state. Also I'm tired to be alone, isolation that I made for myself.


I'm sorry to hear that. I know how it is when you are really passionate about something and you aren't succeeding in it as you would like to.

My poor old dog was staggering on his walk today, I feel very bad for him.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am very tired. 'Night, y'all! :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im at work. Not in the mood and have a headache, plus I got back into the country at the airport only a few hours ago this morning.
At least the work is in a comfortable office, with a computer and is interesting enough - plus a decent pay!


----------



## Polednice

Oh dear! We need some happy stories in here! I can't help with that though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm at home today. That's the glory of self-employment: yesterday, full craziness as a contract court reporter in federal court in a jury trial, today, no calls for work, so I'm sitting by the phone like a teenage girl after a date hoping it will ring. Tomorrow I'll be somewhere doing something; I won't know until 5:00 tonight.


----------



## lou

Been a busy 2 weeks. I moved into a new co-working space downtown. I'm a videographer and the co-working space is filled with other creative types, like graphics designers, photographers and such, so it's nice and stimulating. 

My sister and brother-in-law are coming to visit for the weekend. We have a huge Mardi Gras celebration here this weekend, so it should be fun.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm drawing serial rhythm matrices.

Gosh, my life is just so darned excitin' gee boy howdy.


----------



## Polednice

I'm about to go to the doctor because my health is ****. I know, I sound like a broken record. What the **** else is new?


----------



## NightHawk

have been very busy for a while now, and so have limited my TC to reading posts for a few minutes a day, though I did post on Current Listening earlier this morning. The weather is unremittingly gray (an Edgar Allan Poe day) and it has been that way for at least a week. Beethoven and Carter have been my companions. So, not bad at all.


----------



## Crudblud

I would like to meet and form a friendship with someone named Barney.


----------



## science

My internet has been unpredictable. I've had other problems too. 

I'd just like to find a group of people who share my interests without being pretentious. Remember college? Like that. 

Also, I think I'd like to be a ghost looking back at my life rather than a person having to live it. 

I'm tired of the laziness of people who really should be ambitious. The world is at their feet; they want to watch TV. 

But I'm listening to great music and reading great books and drinking coffee, and that is really almost all that I want from life. A harem would be nice of course, but only if it didn't take too much time away from those pursuits.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have now arrived at home. The snow and ice is thawing here, and I enjoyed watching all the waterbirds huddle around the holes in the ice. Im getting excited about university later this year after receiving some mail, and am also happy as a new episode of my favourite TV show is coming out tonight.


----------



## Meaghan

I moved to Philadelphia (temporarily) almost I month ago. I have been occupied with adjusting to my new life and finding an internship and that is why I have not been on TC much lately. I am living in a three-bedroom apartment with four other people (two men and two women) who are on my program. I have been enjoying living with them even though they are all much more gregarious than I am, which has taken some adjustment. One of the guys plays guitar and has taught me to play a little bit. I've also been discovering a bunch of new (non-classical) music that I like, thanks to my roommates. Two days ago, I began my internship at the Poor People's Economic Human Rights Campaign, which is a grassroots social movement organization with a wide variety of activities. I am working on a blog post about it, so if you click on the link in my signature later today, you can read more about that if you want. I'm not playing piano as much as I'd prefer because the music school where I'm allowed to use practice rooms is two miles from where I live and with work and classes I can't get there every day. But at least I have access to practice rooms. So, my life is very different right now from anything it's been before! Living with people I just met, being in a big city, not being a full-time student... but it's fun. I feel active and purposeful.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am doing "homework."

Fun, fun!


----------



## Kopachris

@Polednice et al: We're here whenever you need some support.

@Clavichorder: Thank you!

I went back into town today to get that bow, a tuner, and a few other things I forgot yesterday. One of the nice things about living in a small town, as I do, is that there are only two people working in the music store at any given time because they get so few customers. They recognized me when I came in and were very friendly and helpful. I am now celebrating with some strong dubstep.

Another thing: My very first job is going very well. I've started training others already (something usually reserved for those with years of experience). One of my coworkers gave birth early this morning, am I will be taking over her shift (3p-1a on the front desk to help cover the first part of night audit), starting Monday, while she is on maternity leave.


----------



## Chrythes

I'm finally home! After 7 months living in Scotland, at the beginning with the goal to become a concert classical guitar player, which I dropped after 2 months when I started listening to CM, and then I decided to become a composer, which I also decided to drop due to the big revelation in my life that music is something that I love very much, but don't consider a passion (and I want economic stability). So now I'm going to try and finish my Psychology studies and I hope I'll find money for some music theory lessons as well. Even if I plan to become a psychologist I will never stop playing. 
Oh and I saw my first UFO during the flight. 
And I realized that I've been lazy for too long, that it's time to grab my life back and start finishing things.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ill today so not working.


----------



## Lunasong

Meghan, I read your blog and hope to keep up.

Contrary to other threads, I am happy to be married (29 years) and at this point especially appreciative of economic benefits of partnership. I supported him while he was re-training for a new career about 15 years ago, and now he's supporting me while I've been unemployed almost 6 months. It allows me to be much more choosy about to which jobs I apply (a narrower commute radius). Although our income has taken a bit hit, we're not struggling because everything is paid for except my son's college tuition.


----------



## presto

I’m coming to the end of a lovely week off work, I don’t mind my job but I do night work, so its been nice getting the body clock back to normal.
Doing a bit of decorating, practicing my Recorder, working out, listening to music and internetting.
All inside stuff as it’s bitterly cold in the UK at the moment with quite a bit of snow.
Not really looking forward to going back to work on Sunday!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I've had a reasonably good day, being off work until Tuesday. I emailed my brother back and forth a couple of times last night about the impending snow, and how much we were likely to get. (The weather here has been very cold). I slept late, went out for lunch, then walked into Oxford city centre to see if I could get the new Albert Roussel CD, just out on Naxos. The local classical music shop had it, so I bought it, walked back home, and then listened to Debussy instead of it, while playing Scrabble Plus against my computer. I made one of my best ever "J" words, JOINERY, and won the game.

That's about it, really.


----------



## Crudblud

Laid out the first set of rhythms for the horn section in a new piece, next is the inverse set of rhythms, and it's actually looking like the allocated number of bars for the group it belongs to will be completely filled by a full run through the PIRRI sequence.

Yes, my life is really so boring according to common standards that work is what happens in my life, but it isn't happening in a place of business so it doesn't count. Still a deadbeat!


----------



## violadude

My life has been pretty streamlined lately. Just going to school, coming home and feeding my internet addiction, wash, rinse, repeat.

I have been bringing all my friends to my favorite Thai restaurant in Seattle. They are a small restaurant and since the economy sucks I definitely do not want them to go under. So thank you friends for your help!


----------



## starthrower

That's it, dude! I need to go out for a nice dinner. I'm glad there was no PCs when I was your age. I would have wasted the best years of my life sitting in front of a blue screen living vicariously through the internet. Instead I wasted the best years of my life rummaging through record stores every week! 

But I am old enough to have done some cool stuff like go see Frank Zappa in concert. Now that I'm an old fart, I stay home and listen to orchestral music and drink cheap wine.


----------



## hawk

I've just finished building a flute for a man who lives in Paris. He is a classical musician who some of you would be familiar with (tease)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Am aawake and still feeling terrible, but had a dream in which I heard the most fantastically sensuous music for orchestra


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Praeludium

I haven't been working as much as I should today (about 1 hour of instrumental practice and writing the fingerings of two of the three pieces of Takemitsu's "In the woods").
But tomorrow I'm going to practice from 8 to 11 AM at least and give my first lessons - doing a replacement in my conservatory, mainly with young guitarists - the afternoon.
I hope there won't be any problem.

I have taken the decision to unplug my computer most of the time, so that I won't switch it on when I should be doing something else, saying "its I won't have for long" and spending four hours a day behind my screen, but only when I'll need it. I have also taken the decision I'll spend more time on TC and less on forums about one instrument q:


----------



## science

I'll need to buy some flowers for my wife... 

Tomorrow is pay day, but a lot of the money is already accounted for - my father-in-law's 70th birthday bash, rent... 

I'm reading some really great books, I need to pull myself away from the talkclassical....


----------



## science

TxllxT said:


> http://v5.cache4.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/66518264.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> What is that?


----------



## Crudblud

Researching Jewish music and culture for the second part of a piece I'm writing for a friend, will probably end up being a belated wedding gift as the first part of the piece is my first time working with serialised pitch and rhythm. I reckon if I manage to lay down a few sets* a day I should be able to get to the final stages of part 1 in maybe a week, then I'll need all the time I can get to study the traditional music. I also want to include a replication of the traditional shofar call sequence, perhaps having one of the brass players double a ram's horn or as similar an instrument as I can find.

* = Each group of instruments has its own matrices for pitch and rhythm, and is then subdivided in to "sets" where each instrument follows a set direction across the matrix. Each group has 2-4 sets of directions per matrix. Some are marked "free set" meaning there is no strict directional pattern to observe.


----------



## Kopachris

First day working 3p-1a on the front desk. Supervisor is hugely impressed. Feelin' good.  (But feet are so sore from standing for ten hours!)

EDIT: Except now I have slot machine music running through my head...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I just farted.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I just farted.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I woke up at 6:18am. I ate breakfast etc. took school bag and classical guitar and hopped on tram A1.250 (which was running route 11) at 7:16.

I arrived at school a few minutes past eight this morning and I can remember anything that happened until 4:58pm when I got back home. Ate snack, practised for a few hours, ate dinner, watched Doctor Who at 7:30pm ("Daleks in Manhattan" was the episode in particular. ABC2 is replaying an episode form the revived series of Doctor Who every weeknight).

From 8:15pm to about 9:18pm I seem to have forgotten everything that happened again. Then I went on TC.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is the exact tram I took this morning on the way to school, although here it is running route 95 (picture was from before it was repainted)


----------



## Chrythes

It's a very delightful tram!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chrythes said:


> It's a very delightful tram!


Indeed. Although my favourite is Z3.210 before they repainted and refurbished them. It was the last tram out of all the A, B and Z classes to still have a leather seat. I can't believe they got rid of the leather seat! :scold:


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the exact tram I took this morning on the way to school, although here it is running route 95 (picture was from before it was repainted)


What city is that?

Edit: Never mind, I see the word "Melbourne" on the tram.


----------



## CountessAdele

I'm eating chinese take out right now with my brother. I had to get online because I was annoying him with constant talk of my NY trip. Which I could've talked about on here but strangly now I don't feel like talking about it, like I spent the energy already. A bit sleepy, but content at the moment.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Indeed. Although my favourite is Z3.210 before they repainted and refurbished them. It was the last tram out of all the A, B and Z classes to still have a leather seat. I can't believe they got rid of the leather seat! :scold:


what guitar pieces are you working on?


----------



## aleazk

just reading a few pages of my Bible...









:devil::devil:

I'm adept of a strange religion called "Physics".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> what guitar pieces are you working on?


Bach: Lute suite no. 1, Allemande
Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos (no. 13 far too easy)
Brouwer: Tres Apuntes
ComposerOfAvantGarde: MicroSonata no. 1
ComposerOfAvantGarde: MicroSonata no. 2 (not yet written, but when it is I plan on learning it)
Henze: Drei Tentos
Houghton: God of the Northern Forest
Legnani: Caprice no. 5
Villa-Lobos: Prelude no. 2


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bach: Lute suite no. 1, Allemande
> *Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos (no. 13 far too easy)*
> Brouwer: Tres Apuntes
> ComposerOfAvantGarde: MicroSonata no. 1
> ComposerOfAvantGarde: MicroSonata no. 2
> Henze: Drei Tentos
> Houghton: God of the Northern Forest
> Legnani: Caprice no. 5
> Villa-Lobos: Prelude no. 2


haha, well, in spanish, "estudios sencillos" literally means "easy etudes".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Its apparently suitable for my level of guitar playing, but I don't get it. Even the Bach Allemande (which is the second easiest piece I'm playing) is twice as difficult!


----------



## Kopachris

Today, I found out that I won January's MVP ("Most Valuable Player") at the hotel I work at. It's a sort of "employee of the month" thing for just the hotel (each Ameristar property does a "team member of the month" award for the _entire_ property). That felt so good, since I've only had a job for four months. The prize included a free one-night hotel stay and a $25 food voucher. Later that night, though, I accidentally messed up someone's show ticket sale pretty bad. They wanted table #70, but I accidentally charged them for booth #20. Since I'm unable to change seating once the tickets are sold and my manager had gone home for the evening, I had to explain to them that moving to table #70 (and fixing *my* mistake) would require a separate charge, and that refunding them for the tickets at booth #20 would take several days if we could do it at all (I gave them about a 90% chance of success). Thankfully, they were understanding (the one paying for the tickets works at a bank), I sold them the extra tickets and filled out the ticket refund request form to be passed on to my manager in the morning, and they left satisfied.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Congratulations Kopachris

Ive just spent a nice four days at the house in Spain, which is nice and warm and just what I needed to regain my health.
Now im back to work, programming some tricky vba codes.

This evening im working on a photoshoot, helping a student with the photography.


----------



## kv466

I'm looking for a hundred dolla' check I have misplaced and can not afford to not find.


----------



## clavichorder

I get to feel cool because I'm listening to 21st century music and am composing piano pieces that avoid tonal centers tritones, augmented chords and such, and prevent from sounding like Scriabin with rhythms and such...


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> I'm looking for a hundred dolla' check I have misplaced and can not afford to not find.


I hope you find it!


----------



## Klavierspieler

'Cello lesson at 3:15, I should probably get practicing.


----------



## Crudblud

Struggling to keep things in perspective. My sense of proportion is terrible.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Struggling to keep things in perspective. My sense of proportion is terrible.


Its an abstract problem that I have too.


----------



## Crudblud

I have a tendency to beat myself up for what are really very minor failures because I find such difficulty in stepping back and realising that I'm a mere 22 years old. It's so stupid.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I have a tendency to beat myself up for what are really very minor failures because I find such difficulty in stepping back and realising that I'm a mere 22 years old. It's so stupid.


I've been there. There is no way to think yourself out of that, I presume, and you just have to 'have awareness'(non-judgemental), because the beat up cycle will never end otherwise.


----------



## Meaghan

And then she imploded.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> And then she imploded.


Are you okay?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I have a tendency to beat myself up for what are really very minor failures because I find such difficulty in stepping back and realising that I'm a mere 22 years old. It's so stupid.


----------



## Crudblud

It's easy for people with self confidence to say things like "just be confident in yourself".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> It's easy for people with self confidence to say things like "just be confident in yourself".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A little snippet of my musical life:

Yesterday, I spent 11 hours straight at the School of Music. 8:30 AM arrived to practice, then went to Theory Class 10 AM. Wind Ensemble Rehearsal 11 - 12:30 PM, and immediately Technique Class (where I play technique for my flute professor). Then lunch break, then regular repertoire lesson at 2. Immediately after that Repertoire Orchestra Dress rehearsal 3 - 6 PM(we have concert this Wednesday Feb. 29), and immediately after that Woodwind Quintet Coaching 6 -7 PM. I stumble out of building 7:15 PM.

Ahhhh that's a musician's life for ya! ♩♫♪♬

Not that I want to repeat that schedule everyday though.


----------



## clavichorder

My musical life is, go to music theory every morning at 8:30, then go into the practice room and work on composition for an hour, then chat in the music building lobby for far longer than I should, followed by somehow prying myself away and going home, then maybe working on composing again. The substance of that compositional activity varies, usually a new project everyday, but the idea is to start working on a symphony.


----------



## aleazk

My depressive symptoms are slightly controlled this week, odd, I suppose it's the medication, that at last make his thing!, but at the price of fatigue, I sleep a lot. Anyway, at least I can play the piano and read physics without any odd effect, so that's fine. I'm listening to a lot of Ligeti, a composer whom I knew, but that I have rediscovered some of his pieces.


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A little snippet of my musical life:
> 
> Yesterday, I spent 11 hours straight at the School of Music. 8:30 AM arrived to practice, then went to Theory Class 10 AM. Wind Ensemble Rehearsal 11 - 12:30 PM, and immediately Technique Class (where I play technique for my flute professor). Then lunch break, then regular repertoire lesson at 2. Immediately after that Repertoire Orchestra Dress rehearsal 3 - 6 PM(we have concert this Wednesday Feb. 29), and immediately after that Woodwind Quintet Coaching 6 -7 PM. I stumble out of building 7:15 PM.
> 
> Ahhhh that's a musician's life for ya! ♩♫♪♬
> 
> Not that I want to repeat that schedule everyday though.


This sounds a lot like my life (when I'm actually at school and not in Philadelphia), except I've got sociology classes thrown in sometimes. Some nights I work the evening shift in the music library, which ends at 11. I miss spending all my time in the music building!


----------



## Clementine

I've been happy for three weeks and counting.


----------



## Miaou

Get up at 13:00 every day, guessing which day of the week it is. Actually I can sleep to 15:00 if it were not the noises. :tiphat: Deepest thanks to my electric-drill-loving neighbours.


----------



## violadude

I've been researching the lost city of Atlantis...not joking.

P.S. Just for the record, I think it's buried under the Antarctic ice.


----------



## presto

I've been working particularly hard on my weight training over the winter months and been eating like mad to gain more muscle size.
Added ¼ inch on the arms and 1 inch on my chest measurements and hardly any fat on my waist.
So I'm very Happy!


----------



## science

Dishonest taxi drivers. If I ever go on a killing spree...


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> I've been working particularly hard on my weight training over the winter months and been eating like mad to gain more muscle size.
> Added ¼ inch on the arms and 1 inch on my chest measurements and hardly any fat on my waist.
> So I'm very Happy!


Glad things are going well. The photo suggests that you may be building pectorals directly, rather than deepening the chest with bench presses?


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> Dishonest taxi drivers. If I ever go on a killing spree...


When I worked at the Hyundai plant in Ulsan (back in '88), I was told that the taxi drivers were strictly monitored. Have things slipped, or is it a big city Seoul thing?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, this is how things have been for me:

Wednseday night (Leap Day), performed in Orchestra concert, went great. Friday night went to other ensemble concert to watch, was great. Saturday night went to another ensemble concert to watch, was great. This Monday night, I perform again in another ensemble concert. Hope it will finish off this School of Music's concert series great as well.


----------



## Couchie

presto said:


> I've been working particularly hard on my weight training over the winter months and been eating like mad to gain more muscle size.
> Added ¼ inch on the arms and 1 inch on my chest measurements and hardly any fat on my waist.
> So I'm very Happy!


What is your diet like?


----------



## Manok

Nothing. Short and to the point. Nothing ever happens in my life .


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, this is how things have been for me:
> 
> Wednseday night (Leap Day), performed in Orchestra concert, went great. Friday night went to other ensemble concert to watch, was great. Saturday night went to another ensemble concert to watch, was great. This Monday night, I perform again in another ensemble concert. Hope it will finish off this School of Music's concert series great as well.




Either you are having a helluva run, or you are easy to please. Either way, congratulations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> Either you are having a helluva run, or you are easy to please. Either way, congratulations.


They were all excellent performances, the best players of the school of music. Worthy of being professional level.


----------



## Kopachris

If _this_ is what's been on my mind lately, does it mean I'm taking my job too seriously? Also, LEAK! (Not that any of you are serious enough gamblers to care about it...)

http://oi39.tinypic.com/158qyc.jpg
http://oi43.tinypic.com/mvqerq.jpg
http://oi41.tinypic.com/3921c.jpg
http://oi43.tinypic.com/sz9afs.jpg


----------



## presto

Couchie said:


> What is your diet like?


I've never bothered with supplements, I just eat very healthy and clean......I have good willpower!


----------



## science

Hilltroll72 said:


> When I worked at the Hyundai plant in Ulsan (back in '88), I was told that the taxi drivers were strictly monitored. Have things slipped, or is it a big city Seoul thing?


I had no idea you did this. I'd love to hear stories.

I'd be surprised if the taxis are monitored. There must be at least tens of thousands of them. And the majority are great - it's that one or two a month who think they can get away with going three or four blocks out of the way. I bet it'd happen more often if my taxi-Korean wasn't good.


----------



## Kopachris

When two people with the exact same name check in to a hotel, the human element of the check-in process becomes a huge factor. And it made a huge mess today. Ugh. Well, at least I know that my supervisors are human, too.


----------



## Meaghan

So I got on facebook and I saw this:







Only it didn't say "about an hour ago" at the time, it said "23 minutes ago." That restaurant is 5 blocks from my apartment. So, shameless celebrity stalker that I (apparently) am, I went sprinting down the stairs, out of the building, and into Chinatown to see if he was still there. He wasn't, and the restaurant was closed, meaning he was probably there last night or something. I don't know what I would have said to him anyway, probably something along the lines of "You're Ian Bostridge. You have a beautiful voice." (Because of course he's not already aware of these things.) So I went back to my apartment, thinking, _Well, at least I know he's in Philly, maybe he has a recital tonight._ Turns out he had a recital _last_ night. Poop.


----------



## emiellucifuge

On monday ticket sale starts for the DNO production of Parsifal in June, and im getting so excited that I spent a lot of my work hours reading analyses of the music and story on the internet.

Pierre Audi directing, Anish Kapoor decor, Ivan Fischer conducting, RCO playing and some great singers including Kurt Rydl


----------



## Lenfer

I am rather boring but here goes. I got out of hospital recently, I had my sister stay with me while my other half was away dealing with other things. Went to see my Mother back home in the old country which was nice.  My other half and I are now back home and I spend my days teaching the cat how to play the piano and causing havoc on *Talk Classical*.


----------



## PetrB

kv466 said:


> I'm looking for a hundred dolla' check I have misplaced and can not afford to not find.


Until found, keep remembering that word 'misplaced,' because 99.9999% of the time it IS the word applicable to that kind of situation. You'll still drive yourself crazy until it is in your hands again, of course


----------



## Lunasong

I have been out of work 200 days...
Applied for 90 different positions (documented by spreadsheet)...
Had interviews (some more than once) at 15 companies...
I start my new job next week. YAY!


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> I have been out of work 200 days...
> Applied for 90 different positions (documented by spreadsheet)...
> Had interviews (some more than once) at 15 companies...
> I start my new job next week. YAY!


I second the YAY. Hope you like the job and your new associates.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've never had so much fun in a rehearsal as yesterday.

It's a wonderful feeling when you're playing really challenging music with your best friends. One gets a great solo, everyone goes "Hey! Nice job!" and if we all fail at something or have to play something quirky, we all laugh. Well, this college orchestra I'm in, full of young music majors like me, sightread Bernstein's Symphonic Dances from West Side Story all the way through. So, 2 factors: awesome music that we all love + sight-reading very challenging music = hysterics and good times. :lol:


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> It's easy for people with self confidence to say things like "just be confident in yourself".


LOL! Love that little qualifier word, so readily bandied about, "JUST."

"Just _____ " Yeah, right.

"Why don't you just ______" Yeah, right

"I'm on a diet, so I'll just eat a whole pig."

If you are young, just lately have a notion of adult, the expectations surrounding 'adult' (both life and work) it will take some time and an accumulation of 'wins' (not necessarily in a consistent sequence) before you can have an inner sense that 'you're alright.'

Half that 'natural confidence' in the milieu of your immediate peers is sheer braggadocio; the obverse - flip side of that coin - is the equally obnoxious one of 'false humility.' (Gosh, shucks, I''m not really that good.)

Best until you've got more accumulated personal wins to 'just' (lol) do your work and business as best you can, and let it speak for you.

If I may generalize and say most all those pursuing music (performance & comp) I've seen here are keen on excellence, with the desired and necessary bugbear of perfectionist adjoined with 'excellent'? Ergo, patience with oneself is more than advisable, if not near impossible to achieve, but it is a worthwhile mini-mantra to add to your cache, at least.

I don't know the original Latin, but the millenia old maxim, "Don't let the ******** get to you." applies.


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> ... Atlantis...not joking. ... I think it's buried under the Antarctic ice.


Just you and Clive Custler -- Attenborough postulated "Atlantis" is a near atavistic memory of early man in the 'big garden of Eden' which was the land mass which is now the floor of the Mediterranean before the drift which opened the Gibraltar strait and let the Atlantic pour in...

Others think...


----------



## science

I am unable to account for the cookies that my wife intended to save for Sunday. 

Perhaps there will be a new bag in the pantry tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Guest

Saturday. The day my other half goes to uni to study for a Law degree. Took motorbike in for service. Posted latest 'musical' noodlings on YouTube (



). Sat down to read Talk Classical postings - joined recently, mostly out of curiosity. Been following up links to others' compositions. Discover I'm amongst real musicians, or truly knowledgeable people. Beginning to feel like a fraud and maybe I should just slink away now. My music is naive and derivative. Just got a call from the garage. i need new tyres/tires, chain and sprocket. Ho hum.


----------



## Guest

That link doesn't work. If you're curious try this one.


----------



## science

suzibear said:


> Saturday. The day my other half goes to uni to study for a Law degree. Took motorbike in for service. Posted latest 'musical' noodlings on YouTube (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Sat down to read Talk Classical postings - joined recently, mostly out of curiosity. Been following up links to others' compositions. Discover I'm amongst real musicians, or truly knowledgeable people. Beginning to feel like a fraud and maybe I should just slink away now. My music is naive and derivative. Just got a call from the garage. i need new tyres/tires, chain and sprocket. Ho hum.


No, no, stay and just have fun! This is the least snobby, friendliest group of classical music fans I've found on the internet, and I've looked around!


----------



## science

I'm tired. I was supposed to do something tonight. I'll do it tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> No, no, stay and just have fun! This is the least snobby, friendliest group of classical music fans I've found on the internet, and I've looked around!


 Ah, thank you 'science' - I'll stay around awhile. I have much to learn - and conveniently you've saved me the bother of looking around elsewhere : )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

suzibear said:


> Saturday. The day my other half goes to uni to study for a Law degree. Took motorbike in for service. Posted latest 'musical' noodlings on YouTube (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Sat down to read Talk Classical postings - joined recently, mostly out of curiosity. Been following up links to others' compositions. Discover I'm amongst real musicians, or truly knowledgeable people. Beginning to feel like a fraud and maybe I should just slink away now. My music is naive and derivative. Just got a call from the garage. i need new tyres/tires, chain and sprocket. Ho hum.


Did you listen to mine?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Did you listen to mine?


Yes, I've listened to some but made a mental note to listen some more when I have the time. I suppose I'm on a journey of enlightenment, as far as classical music goes. I listen to, and enjoy 'pre-21st century' classical music but want to know about and hear more contemporary works.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

suzibear said:


> Yes, I've listened to some but made a mental note to listen some more when I have the time. I suppose I'm on a journey of enlightenment, as far as classical music goes. I listen to, and enjoy 'pre-21st century' classical music but want to know about and hear more contemporary works.


Try *Ligeti*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ligeti's a little old-fashioned for what suzibear's looking for...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Ligeti's a little old-fashioned for what suzibear's looking for...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

suzibear said:


> Yes, I've listened to some but made a mental note to listen some more when I have the time. I suppose I'm on a journey of enlightenment, as far as classical music goes. I listen to, and enjoy 'pre-21st century' classical music but want to know about and hear more contemporary works.


Listen to some Michael Nyman.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


yes, Sandor is right (that's CoAG real name, believe me),


----------



## Kopachris

As though anyone need proof of how much I enjoy the Star Trek franchise, this is what came in the mail today, and I am very excited:


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> As though anyone need proof of how much I enjoy the Star Trek franchise, this is what came in the mail today, and I am very excited:


ahha, well, have fun assembling that thing, it seems fun.

edit: or it's just a plane of the ship?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> yes, Sandor is right (that's CoAG real name, believe me),


It's Sándor.


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> ahha, well, have fun assembling that thing, it seems fun.
> 
> edit: or it's just a plane of the ship?


If by "plane," you mean "blueprint," "schematic," or "diagram," then yes. It's just a drawing with no parts to assemble. Nevertheless, I will have plenty of fun assembling it in my mind.


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try *Ligeti*


He did live into the 21st century, but I get the impression s/he's looking for truly contemporary stuff.

/nitpicking


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> He did live into the 21st century, but I get the impression s/he's looking for truly contemporary stuff.
> 
> /nitpicking


I'm hoping to discover a broad spectrum of works, from those which draw on well defined musical forms to the avant garde, and even things which cross genres - something I suppose I started to do with the piece I posted yesterday. I'd be interested in any critique, by the way, if anyone has the time or inclination. It's a first attempt, and shows, but I wonder if it's an avenue worth pursuing. It's only an 'intellectual exercise' as it's more for my own sense of accomplishment than a need for publication or performance. Thank you for your suggested composers, which I'll follow up later today.


----------



## kv466

Playing a large, outdoor festival today with full sized stage and pro sound. Thing I'm most excited about: Not having to haul out a p.a. and run all kinds of cables. Just my axe and my pedals and cables and I'm set. Truly, though, it should be a great time as literally thousands of people walk around and such. Hollywood, FL is nothing like Miami, FL.


----------



## science

I think I have figured out what makes life meaningful: working heartily toward goals that would serve the values that you find most strongly compelling.

Also, I'm listening to _Le sacre du printemps_, and my teeth are probably rotting right out of my gums because I've had about a liter of Mountain Dew in the past few hours. I ought to be reading _Utopia_ to prepare for a class I'll have Tuesday morning....


----------



## emiellucifuge

Drew 2-2 in our football (soccer) game this morning, though I had a recurring back injury return....


----------



## Mesa

My life currently involves horsing around on keyboards, doing/avoiding uni work, eating cans of sweetcorn, examining scores and discarding music i write with the fury of a French painter.


----------



## Chrythes

science said:


> I think I have figured out what makes life meaningful: working heartily toward goals that would serve the values that you find most strongly compelling.


This is what I'm currently trying to figure out. 
Yet again I have no real idea if I want to continue with Psychology next year - do I really want to make it an essential part of my life?
I figured I enjoy analyzing people (at least to some extent) rather than phenomenons. Maybe because people seem to me like they are one of those phenomenons that lack absolutes. 
But on the other side I want to do something associated with music. I know that it's always possible to conduct experiments regarding music (studying Psychology can grant you access to equipment, theories and methodology - all can be used to investigate music.), but then again - I don't see myself as a scientist (or at least smart/intelligent enough to actually come up with meaningful/ground-braking ideas). 
So I've been thinking about arranging concerts/performances. Finding musicians (I think students would gladly agree) who have a program they want to perform (Highlight on classical music - especially contemporary classical music.), finding a place where they can play and advertise. 
I just find that promoting art, especially music might bring more joy to me than actually studying it. Maybe I will study it at some point - as I will be interacting with musicians all the time.
Ech, I need to decide and it's extremely difficult.


----------



## science

Chrythes said:


> This is what I'm currently trying to figure out.
> Yet again I have no real idea if I want to continue with Psychology next year - do I really want to make it an essential part of my life?
> I figured I enjoy analyzing people (at least to some extent) rather than phenomenons. Maybe because people seem to me like they are one of those phenomenons that lack absolutes.
> But on the other side I want to do something associated with music. I know that it's always possible to conduct experiments regarding music (studying Psychology can grant you access to equipment, theories and methodology - all can be used to investigate music.), but then again - I don't see myself as a scientist (or at least smart/intelligent enough to actually come up with meaningful/ground-braking ideas).
> So I've been thinking about arranging concerts/performances. Finding musicians (I think students would gladly agree) who have a program they want to perform (Highlight on classical music - especially contemporary classical music.), finding a place where they can play and advertise.
> I just find that promoting art, especially music might bring more joy to me than actually studying it. Maybe I will study it at some point - as I will be interacting with musicians all the time.
> Ech, I need to decide and it's extremely difficult.


Good luck!

Whatever you decide, imagine where it will probably lead you in ten years.

And it will _probably not_ actually lead you there.

Anyway, good luck! I'm sure you'll find your way to a fairly good situation eventually.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> I think I have figured out what makes life meaningful: working heartily toward goals that would serve the values that you find most strongly compelling....


Very good. Now all you have to do is decide the appropriate life-choice 'vehicle' that matches your values and goals. Dictator? Saint? Poet, priest or politician? Or celebrated musician? ; )


----------



## Lunasong

Eating duck eggs for brunch. Here in the USA, this is not a usual thing. I got about 3 dz duck eggs from my dad yesterday who has a farm, so I'll be looking for ways to eat eggs in the next week. I also gave some away this morning to adventurous parishioners at church.


----------



## science

suzibear said:


> Very good. Now all you have to do is decide the appropriate life-choice 'vehicle' that matches your values and goals. Dictator? Saint? Poet, priest or politician? Or celebrated musician? ; )


International Man of Mystery.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> International Man of Mystery.


Is that a different goal than being 'That Strange Dude'? Several of our members seem to be on track for that one.

[speaking as one who has arrived]


----------



## Kopachris

I'm feeling rather nostalgic lately. I've mentioned to you that I've made _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ fanart, but have I told you that at least one piece of my artwork is in print and is a regular part of at least one person's life? Seeing my artwork used in stuff like that, however small-scale, makes me feel a little more complete than before.

EDIT: That same vector graphic is also used in the artwork for a fan-made remix of a song from the show which has been seen by over 24,000 people. I know that's nothing compared to some of the work done by other members of this forum, but it still makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## science

Hilltroll72 said:


> Is that a different goal than being 'That Strange Dude'? Several of our members seem to be on track for that one.
> 
> [speaking as one who has arrived]


My coworkers used to tease me with the nickname "International Gentleman" because a man hawking some kind of phone/credit cards had called me that on the street here in Korea. Then I thought, hey, that's actually a pretty _good_ name.


----------



## kv466

Outdoor gig was awesome yesterday! Great sound and I hate to say it because me considers meself humble but the band kicked ***! Fun times play music; I can't think of anything that can make me feel so good and so alive.


----------



## clavichorder

This day has been fantastic! Why? I feel I've had a small success with a little serialist composing that's why, and I've also had success in using music notation software.

I would love it if members of talkclassical would go to this thread and comment:
http://www.talkclassical.com/18454-little-serial-material-yo.html#post279390


----------



## aleazk

I think yesterday was one of the worst days of my depression. I was just lying in the bed all the day, without doing nothing, just feeling miserable, sleeping in intermittent periods of time. (I only write this because it serves me as a discharge)


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> I think yesterday was one of the worst days of my depression. I was just lying in the bed all the day, without doing nothing, just feeling miserable, sleeping in intermittent periods of time. (I only write this because it serves me as a discharge)


I was like that last summer. Going hiking helped pass the time and clear my head. I wish you luck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I think yesterday was one of the worst days of my depression. I was just lying in the bed all the day, without doing nothing, just feeling miserable, sleeping in intermittent periods of time. (I only write this because it serves me as a discharge)


Watching composer documentaries (especially living composers) might help your depression. They always make me feel better when I am sad


----------



## kv466

Listening to music since before Sun came up and waiting a couple of hours to start lighting up some hard wood and grill up some specially marinated beef heart kebobs or anticuchos. Got my setup out there and the only things that really sounds really good outdoors without having to be too loud are mainly violin concertos; luckily, they're one of my favorites to listen to at the moment. Gonna hear me some Vaivalldee or however Brad Pitt would have said it in Italian.


----------



## Lunasong

Watching live coverage of President Obama and PM Cameron's visit to my hometown tonight!


----------



## Lenfer

Lunasong said:


> Watching live coverage of President Obama and PM Cameron's visit to my hometown tonight!


Sick of live coverage of *Cameron* there's a bar of chocolate in it for you if you fancy a spot of light assassination. (It's extremely nice chocolate )

I've had a craving for *Chopin* so I've got some on while looking on *Amazon* for CDs.

The last thing I ate thread has gone! It's not there any more and it's not in my post history. Anyone know why? I can't see many arguments that could have caused it's closure well expect the *Jam* vs. *Marmalade* argument. I wonder if all the pictures caused problems but then latest purchases has loads! >_<


----------



## Meaghan

aleazk said:


> I think yesterday was one of the worst days of my depression. I was just lying in the bed all the day, without doing nothing, just feeling miserable, sleeping in intermittent periods of time. (I only write this because it serves me as a discharge)


What do you do to deal with it? Sometimes I am amazed at the power of just going outside, though it doesn't always work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Sick of live coverage of *Cameron* there's a bar of chocolate in it for you if you fancy a spot of light assassination. (It's extremely nice chocolate )
> 
> I've had a craving for *Chopin* so I've got some on while looking on *Amazon* for CDs.
> 
> The last thing I ate thread has gone! It's not there any more and it's not in my post history. Anyone know why? I can't see many arguments that could have caused it's closure well expect the *Jam* vs. *Marmalade* argument. I wonder if all the pictures caused problems but then latest purchases has loads! >_<


Marmalade!


----------



## science

Perhaps because I've been listening to such good music, or because I had a good nap, or because I had hot chocolate just now - well, for whatever reason, I'm in a sentimental, cheerful mood. Filled with love for everyone and everything. Almost. 

Maybe it's that my serial killer side has not woke up from the nap yet.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Marmalade!


lol u jelly?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> lol u jelly?


All dem yankees say "jelly" but all dem Poms and Aussies and NZers and other English speaking civilised countries say it proper.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was a day of dichotomy.

Wind Ensemble rehearsal: Not that I want to be judgmental, but there was a greatly negative atmosphere. The director was frustrated that we weren't holding notes to the right duration and not having perfect timing on syncopations/swings. There was an emphasis on the idea of the players letting each other down when they mess up. We are currently working on the band version of Bernstein's Symphonic Dances from West Side Story. Leaving that rehearsal, we feel relieved, relieved to leave the critical and accusatory atmosphere, and feel a bit ashamed at our bad playing.

Repertoire Orchestra rehearsal: Completely different atmosphere. Our young student conductor was making it quite visible to us that he loves this music, and he just wants us to have as much fun as him. We are working on the _original _Symphonic Dances from West Side Story (yes, I'm doing this in 2 ensembles at the same time!). Rather than telling us about how he need to have perfect timing, our conductor emphasized getting into character and letting the rhythms flow in a relaxed manner _while _being precise. Having notes played at "correct" duration is secondary to having appropriate character. Leaving that rehearsal, we feel relieved because we're tired, but feel accomplished. We are encouraged as musicians.

I'm glad I had these rehearsals in that order.


----------



## clavichorder

Today has been boring and annoying. But, I'm going to continue working on my composition, and it will change if anything cool is stirred up.


----------



## Praeludium

I have an exam at the end of the year (in May actually..), which is for me pretty important (25 minutes of music, the program is Prelude, Gigue&Double from BWV997 + Tedesco's Tarantella + Takemitsu's In the woods), and I'm in the process of rebuilding my technique. I don't even have nails suitable for playing at my right hand yet, this is just so frustrating bjhsbdfjchl. 
I wonder if I'll make it in time. 

Next year will be even worse since I'll prepare entrance examinations for many conservatories (I particularly want to study with Pablo Marquez at Basel) and I'm just feeling like **** compared to all those musicians who, when I was just beginning music (15, classical music at 16) were playing virtuoso stuff at a concert level. What's awful is that there are so many of them even just in the classical guitar world (dozens of guitarist like that. In Europe. Without counting Russia...). 

I just needed to say it so that it'd come out haha but I'm actually pretty (too much) satisfied of my progress in three years. ._.


----------



## clavichorder

Ambrose Bierce defined patience: "a minor form of despair, disguised as a virtue." Thanks Bierce...


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today was a day of dichotomy.
> [...]
> I'm glad I had these rehearsals in that order.


Yeah. But with a littlebittaluck both rehearsals improved your game. Do you suppose the directors are doiing a good cop/bad cop ploy?


----------



## science

I started working at a different office lately, and had trouble finding my supply of cheap, hardcore coffee sludge. Now I've found it. "A Twosome Place 51K." I have no idea what that means, hopefully it's a trilingual pun or something clever like that. Three shots of espresso and a bunch of hot water: $4. 

Ready in forty-five seconds.

Boo-yah.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ignore this post


----------



## Meaghan

Partly because I can't play piano as often as I'd like (inconveniently located practice facilities), I am learning guitar. It's a lot of fun. I've got calluses on the fingers of my left hand, and when I started strumming more assertively, the fingers of my right hand blistered so that it hurt to touch anything. But now the blisters have turned into more calluses. The calluses feel weird when I play piano, but don't impair me, so that's good. It's also fun learning to play Bob Dylan songs, etc., having been "classically trained" since I was five and not branching out of that genre much.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ignore this post


Why did that make me laugh? "wrong thread"


----------



## Meaghan

Also, no matter how many times I post, my post count is still 1,107. DAMN YOU, TC POST COUNT.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> Also, no matter how many times I post, my post count is still 1,107. DAMN YOU, TC POST COUNT.


Is this true? I wonder why.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Is this true? I wonder why.


I was watching _DrMike_'s post count; it stayed at his targeted 2000 for awhile, then jumped several counts. Maybe a software bug. The boss had to upgrade a little while back...


----------



## kv466

I may be in love with Hollie Cavanagh


----------



## Philip

Meaghan said:


> Also, no matter how many times I post, my post count is still 1,107. DAMN YOU, TC POST COUNT.


You should post some acoustic guitar videos like those hot youtube chicks that do covers


----------



## presto

Been driving the family mad by practicing Telemann's Recorder Sonata in F minor.
Lovely piece but very difficult! 
I might get it right in about 10 years time!


----------



## Polednice

I just bought some apple pie Ben and Jerry's even though my waistline can't take it.


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> I just bought some apple pie Ben and Jerry's even though my waistline can't take it.


That stuff is disgustingly good.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Polednice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought some apple pie Ben and Jerry's even though my waistline can't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is disgustingly good.
Click to expand...

So is the "Chunky Monkey" Ben and Jerry's. Just what I needed when I got off work this morning at 1am.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Meaghan said:


> Also, no matter how many times I post, my post count is still 1,107. DAMN YOU, TC POST COUNT.


It doesn't count posts made in the community forum.


----------



## Mesa

I was walking to uni today and listening to an assortment of Liszt. 'Les Preludes' was on, and just as i was to begin waiting to cross a main road at a pedestrian crossing, the cascade of strings and enormous brass bit started (about 7:30). I had to wait about a minute for the lights to change. Crossing the road had never appeared such a dauntingly challenging task. I kept presuming i was going to have to dodge arrows and avoid treacherous lava to get to the other side. About five seconds after it was evident that i had survived the harrowing ordeal, i cracked up laughing in front of a fully occupied bus stop.

It was such excitement, i'm not sure i could handle a similar level of thrill for another week or two.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just got back from the Concertgebouw, where Gergiev was conducting.

First piece Metaboles by Dutilleux which I thought was quite amazing, very colourful. The audiences reaction was good, but I found it dissapointing. How is it that music that is already 50 years old is still not fully accepted by audience members?

Second, Sibelius' Violin Concerto played by Kavakos. I suppose he played well, but the interpretation was a bit too literal. (not enough rubato etc...).

Lastly, Prokofiev's 5th Symphony. This was incredible. Apart from a handful of imprecise entrances in the second movement, and the occasional extreme choice of tempo, I dont think it is possible to perform this piece better.


----------



## clavichorder

emiellucifuge said:


> Just got back from the Concertgebouw, where Gergiev was conducting.
> 
> First piece Metaboles by Dutilleux which I thought was quite amazing, very colourful. The audiences reaction was good, but I found it dissapointing. How is it that music that is already 50 years old is still not fully accepted by audience members?
> 
> Second, Sibelius' Violin Concerto played by Kavakos. I suppose he played well, but the interpretation was a bit too literal. (not enough rubato etc...).
> 
> Lastly, Prokofiev's 5th Symphony. This was incredible. Apart from a handful of imprecise entrances in the second movement, and the occasional extreme choice of tempo, I dont think it is possible to perform this piece better.


That's an incredible concert! I don't know the Sibelius, but the Prokofiev and the Dutilleux are some of the best stuff of the 20th century I've heard. Metaboles is awesome!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to a production of Stravinsky's "The Rake's Progress" tonight.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to a production of Stravinsky's "The Rake's Progress" tonight.


Have fun!


----------



## clavichorder

Tomorrow I'm going to hear the Dutilleux Cello Concerto as long as we are talking concerts...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Have fun!


I will.


----------



## Art Rock

I have sold the non-exclusive right of one of my photographs for use in a brochure by a Singapore company. About 100$ - sweet.


Shanghai patterns 2 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Praeludium

I haven't been out to a concert (is this correct grammatically btw ? if not, sorry) since last September (except one Christmas concert in December), it's getting on my nerves. 
I live close enough to Besançon to see a part of the town from my window, but far enough to not being able to go there by myself if I need to come home after 6 AM (no more bus..). Bqrejhfsreqh.

Dutilleux's music is great ! I discovered "L'Arbre des songes" a few days ago. I must learn to know this work, what I heard was amazing.
My first harmony teacher, who was about 60 (two years ago), told me that he never composed because what he wanted to do, Dutilleux was doing it, and before him. When he first heard his music, he let down the idea of composing. That's frightening ! I feel quite bad for him actually...

I must write him a letter to thank him from having taught me quite a lot of things, given I was barely beginning classical music when I began harmony and counterpoint lessons. He sure must have been patient lol I don't think I was even able to read bass clef fluently. I also remember that he made me discover Franck's violin sonata, many Bach's choral preludes, etc. by sight reading them during our lessons (he was a great writing teacher, a good pianist and a very cultivated man). He also tried to make me play a bit of piano - and I was dumb, because I could have asked for advices and all but at the time I had let down the idea of playing keyboard instruments - and sight-read some chorals. 
It saddens me that I was dumb enough to miss many lessons to lay down alongside the Doubs with my girlfriend, or because I hadn't eat and was devouring pastries at the time of the lesson (in front of the conservatoire, seriously, how stupid is it ?), etc. A very bad student for a great teacher.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just got back from "The Rake's Progress." Man what a night! 

But my maths teacher from last year was sitting in the row in front of me...


----------



## science

I did my supa-hero thing tonight: a little ball rolls into the street, and here comes a toddler waddling after it, about to step from between two cars into the road with a car coming, and somewhere off in the distance a woman sounding like a mom looking for her kid. So, I changed into my cape and tights (have to show off my, um, well, anyway, family forum and all), stopped the car, got the kid's ball, took the kid to his grateful mother, and then flew off in search of a hot, idealistic journalist to, um, cover my story. I didn't find one, so I'm on the internet telling you. (Don't worry, I put my suit back on at least half an hour ago.)


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just got back from "The Rake's Progress." Man what a night!
> 
> But my maths teacher from last year was sitting in the row in front of me...


I hate running into old teachers ah! 

I'm very annoyed *Amazon* sent my CDs via *City-Link* and they were not delivered.  *Apparently* no one was home! *City-Link* _parler merde_ me thinks. I will have to wait until *Monday* hopefully they deliver them then.

In other news...








I'm looking at this. I haven't heard much *Mischa Maisky* how would you rate him as a cellist?

Feel free to PM or leave me a visitor message if you like. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

I have no complaints with Maisky as a cellist, but I don't like his looks.


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have no complaints with Maisky as a cellist, but I don't like his looks.


Thank you *Hilltroll* I shall try and find some work of his online. I'm not a fan of *Maisky*'s look either but I can't say that *Gideon Kramer* makes me weak at the knees either. Not in the looks department anyway but on his violin that's a different story.


----------



## Polednice

I've disliked everything I've heard Maisky play. He seems to be one of those musicians who likes to pull the music around a lot.


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> I've disliked everything I've heard Maisky play. He seems to be one of those musicians who likes to pull the music around a lot.


I have had that problem with him... but I figured I was put off by his looks.


----------



## Lenfer

Thank you both I haven't looked on *YouTube* yet (lazy). I think I know what you mean *Polednice* I shall keep my ears open for it.

On a side note it's not often you two agree I hear wedding bells. :lol: (although I could have had the music up too loud)


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> Thank you both I haven't looked on *YouTube* yet (lazy). I think I know what you mean *Polednice* I shall keep my ears open for it.
> 
> On a side not it's not often you two agree I hear wedding bells. :lol: (although I could have had the music up too loud)


Hah. That may be the last time we agree for awhile. Both of us have images to maintain.


----------



## science

I.

Need.

_*Coffee.*_


----------



## Meaghan

This is the first time I have not been with my family for St. Patrick's Day. (Normally I go home from college for spring break, but on this program I have no spring break.) Usually my mom makes corned beef and cabbage and soda bread as her Irish parents did and we listen to the Clancy Brothers and I make my brother dance with me. Today, instead, I mostly sat around the apartment, though I did go out for a bit in the afternoon and day drink with the two guys I live with. It's fine, it was a relaxing day. I haven't played piano in a week, though. But last night I got to play guitar and sing with my cousin's husband, which was a lot of fun. I miss playing music with other people. This is my first semester of not being in an ensemble since I was 11.


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It doesn't count posts made in the community forum.


Interesting. I never figured that out. I guess I _have_ been mostly in the community forum lately. Probably because I am less involved with classical music than usual!


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to hear the Dutilleux Cello Concerto as long as we are talking concerts...


Heard it and it was fantastic! It seemed to go over quite well with the audience.


----------



## science

Sleepy-heads of the western hemisphere (or Western Hemisphere), _AWAKE!_ I'm dying here.

Fine. I hear you.

I'll get off the internet.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just got back from one night in Brussels for a friends birthday. Im in no state for the football match im about to play.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I downloaded and printed a whole heap of 18 stave music manuscript paper for an orchestral composition I just started.


----------



## Lenfer

Just made myself an espresso. It's a lovely day outside I'm going to sit in the conservatory with my laptop and waste my day on *Talk Classical*, until dinner time anyway.


----------



## superhorn

My life has been somewhat bizarre for years . I've been living at a nursing home in New Rochelle for several years, just north of New York city ,because of a mysterious neuological disorder which has made it very difficult to walk .There's so much spasticity in my legs that I can only walk with a walker and I use a wheelchair now.
This mysterious disorder started developing nearly 30 years ago ,and I lost the ability to walk normally very gradually over the years . I didn't even notice anythinging wrong at first, and I went in for all kinds of neurological tests years ago, all of which were inconclusive .
I've adjusted well enough and am living as normal a life as possible . But I miss being a performing musician and playing the horn . I have family and friends, including ones who take me to the New Rochelle public library once a week . 
I do a classical music program for those residents at the home who enjoy classical music , but I never seem to be able to get as many as I would like . I play all kinds of classical music for them on CD, from my own collection or CDs I borrow from the library. I tell them about the music and the ocmposers, and they really enjoy my program.
I used to live on Long Island not far from where I am now, and did a similar program at United Cerebral Palsy there, for people with cerebral palsy and other physicla disabilities, and am hoping to expand my programs to other places in New Rochelle and environs , possibly publc sachools and libraries etc . I'm hoping to become a motivational speaker for classical music and try to reach as many people as possible who are not involoved in any way with classical music, and to encourage them to make it a part of their lives .
My problem is not depression, but very unpleasant feelings of frustration at having had so many bad breaks which kept me from becoming a successful classical musician. I was considered very talented, but a lot of bad breaks and now my disability have thown a monkey wrench into my ambitions .


----------



## Chrythes

So I've been to X, but wasn't expecting to meet with Y, but it was quite Z.
Now I'm off to D.


----------



## emiellucifuge

@ Superhorn

That sounds like a great plan, I hope you succeed!


----------



## clavichorder

Spring break, passed my music theory class, I PASSED. Could do better, but at least now I can move on, so who cares? I'll try harder this coming quarter, in the next quarter of music theory, and hopefully I'll get into choir as well, I should since I can sing and they are in need of basses. So, now its spring break. I've been staying at my home away from home, aka, my piano teacher's place and have been working on composition related tasks and otherwise my days have just been floating by. I'm meeting a girl on thursday, but she's probably not interested, still, she agreed to meet with me, and I'm handling it without being an internal wreck. But I'm just a little sour at the moment because I was discussing this very topic with my friend and piano teacher, and the way he responded was, I guess, not gratifying enough to me, and I'm probably misinterpreting his purely realistic feedback as being slightly contrary, but it had a way of draining all the hope out of me for this particular girl. Still, he's an invaluable support in my progress as a music student and composer, which is much of the reason I'm staying here, so I can be doing that and not watching TV with my brother and feeling isolated and bored all day.


----------



## Ukko

Sometimes I have difficulty understanding young folks; that I was ever young seems unlikely - sort of a rumor.

Anyway, I suggest you stick that hope thing in a back pocket, one that buttons, and bring out the interest-in-her to full light of day. That's _objective_ interest, to coin a word )).

Unless you have to fake the interest; if that's the case just talk about yourself, and you won't be annoyed by her advances again.

I remember a date back in '56... well no, I don't remember, dang it.


----------



## clavichorder

Philip said:


> You should post some acoustic guitar videos like those hot youtube chicks that do covers


Meaghan's too sophisticated to be one of those "hot youtube chicks."


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Meaghan's too sophisticated to be one of those "hot youtube chicks."


Maybe, but I'm betting that _Meaghan_ can do 'camp' well.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I made it into choir! And I'm going to be taking class voice on the side. This is going to be fun!

@Hilltroll, what's 'camp.'?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to be doing some serious composing tonight. My "Ode to Communism" has been renamed as "An Ode to Marxism" to be more accurate with how the piece works.


----------



## Kopachris

I think I already mentioned working the 3pm-1am Mon-Thu shift while one of my teammates (Tallie) was on maternity leave (that was her shift before). Well, one of my other teammates is quitting just as Tallie gets back from her leave. Her last day will be March 31, so I'll be taking over her old shift (2pm-10pm Sun-Thu) starting April 1. Seems like I'm always taking over other people's shifts!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh no.

Oh my god.

It's the end of the world!

*THERE'S NO TOILET PAPER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Oh my god.
> 
> It's the end of the world!
> 
> *THERE'S NO TOILET PAPER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


How will you finish your composition?!


----------



## aleazk

^^^^

You write music on that kind of paper, right?. :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> How will you finish your composition?!


damn!, I have made the same joke lol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Got some more. Don't worry. I'll try and get my composition done before the weekend.


----------



## science

Watching some horrible Korean drama. Please, send some cyanide.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Watching some horrible Korean drama. Please, send some cyanide.


Why are you watching it in the first place ?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Wiling the day away at work lalalala...


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Well, I made it into choir! And I'm going to be taking class voice on the side. This is going to be fun!


Yay, I'm excited for you! I love choir so much, and my singing improved very quickly when I started taking voice lessons


----------



## Meaghan

My father is flying out to visit me tomorrow and he was going to be bringing this small guitar my family has that is going to be mine, but I just got an email from him saying that he is not bringing it with him because it is too expensive to check as oversized baggage, and he is instead shipping it after he gets back. By the time I get it, I will have less than a month left here anyway. I was surprised at how upset I was when I got this email. I am being selfish. But I really wanted to have my own guitar here to have in my room, instead of just stealing moments with my roommate's guitar when he's not home (when he is home, he likes to play it, and I feel self-conscious playing it around other people anyway because I am a beginner). I need to stop being a big baby about it.

How I wish I had a piano within a manageable distance.


----------



## kv466

^^

Stop being a baby about the guitar! I'm sure you'd be very good; prolly already are.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> My father is flying out to visit me tomorrow and he was going to be bringing this small guitar my family has that is going to be mine, but I just got an email from him saying that he is not bringing it with him because it is too expensive to check as oversized baggage, and he is instead shipping it after he gets back. By the time I get it, I will have less than a month left here anyway. I was surprised at how upset I was when I got this email. I am being selfish. But I really wanted to have my own guitar here to have in my room, instead of just stealing moments with my roommate's guitar when he's not home (when he is home, he likes to play it, and I feel self-conscious playing it around other people anyway because I am a beginner). I need to stop being a big baby about it.


Must be he isn't flying Southwest.


----------



## clavichorder

Hurting and embarrassed, very acute, I'll get over it.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> Hurting and embarrassed, very acute, I'll get over it.


Its possible you may have guessed, the outing with the girl I talked about earlier is the cause of this. To give some context, I've known her for a while and she's also my friend, but kind of on and off. Last night was struggling through acute feelings of embarrassment and regret, which are painful, hence the hurting. I dug myself deeper and deeper in that hole. Basically we talked about potentially dating, she decided 'no' tentatively after a little while, I accepted that, it hurt but I accepted it, then we stuck around and had one relapse of a little flirting, because she wasn't totally sure I guess or I wasn't totally clear, it was nothing too intense, some weird eye contact and a little hand holding past the realm of flirting but also ambiguously a friendly thing, and since we were expressing our thoughts, I bluntly asked her if a kiss would be possible(not worded like that), to which she said no but without harsh emphasis, which is when that firm know in my stomach finally tightened and constricted. After that, we walked around, me trying my best not to feel embarrassed. I kept trying to talk about it, apologized to her way too much and she said I had nothing to apologize for, kept doing it, and needless to say we stuck with each other far too long until I felt sure I didn't want to date her and was merely extremely embarrassed that I exposed myself so much, felt really awkward and am afraid she won't even like me as a friend anymore. But I guess I'm not supposed to apologize since I did that a million times...


----------



## Ukko

Well jeez. It's pretty clear you didn't put hope in a back pocket.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> Its possible you may have guessed, the outing with the girl I talked about earlier is the cause of this. To give some context, I've known her for a while and she's also my friend, but kind of on and off. Last night was struggling through acute feelings of embarrassment and regret, which are painful, hence the hurting. I dug myself deeper and deeper in that hole. Basically we talked about potentially dating, she decided 'no' tentatively after a little while, I accepted that, it hurt but I accepted it, then we stuck around and had one relapse of a little flirting, because she wasn't totally sure I guess or I wasn't totally clear, it was nothing too intense, some weird eye contact and a little hand holding past the realm of flirting but also ambiguously a friendly thing, and since we were expressing our thoughts, I bluntly asked her if a kiss would be possible(not worded like that), to which she said no but without harsh emphasis, which is when that firm know in my stomach finally tightened and constricted. After that, we walked around, me trying my best not to feel embarrassed. I kept trying to talk about it, apologized to her way too much and she said I had nothing to apologize for, kept doing it, and needless to say we stuck with each other far too long until I felt sure I didn't want to date her and was merely extremely embarrassed that I exposed myself so much, felt really awkward and am afraid she won't even like me as a friend anymore. But I guess I'm not supposed to apologize since I did that a million times...


Ha! Rejected!


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well jeez. It's pretty clear you didn't put hope in a back pocket.


Haven't you ever heard the phrase, "easier said than done"? I tried.



> Ha! Rejected!


Why would you revel in my misery? I'm always nice to you.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Its possible you may have guessed, the outing with the girl I talked about earlier is the cause of this. To give some context, I've known her for a while and she's also my friend, but kind of on and off. Last night was struggling through acute feelings of embarrassment and regret, which are painful, hence the hurting. I dug myself deeper and deeper in that hole. Basically we talked about potentially dating, she decided 'no' tentatively after a little while, I accepted that, it hurt but I accepted it, then we stuck around and had one relapse of a little flirting, because she wasn't totally sure I guess or I wasn't totally clear, it was nothing too intense, some weird eye contact and a little hand holding past the realm of flirting but also ambiguously a friendly thing, and since we were expressing our thoughts, I bluntly asked her if a kiss would be possible(not worded like that), to which she said no but without harsh emphasis, which is when that firm know in my stomach finally tightened and constricted. After that, we walked around, me trying my best not to feel embarrassed. I kept trying to talk about it, apologized to her way too much and she said I had nothing to apologize for, kept doing it, and needless to say we stuck with each other far too long until I felt sure I didn't want to date her and was merely extremely embarrassed that I exposed myself so much, felt really awkward and am afraid she won't even like me as a friend anymore. But I guess I'm not supposed to apologize since I did that a million times...


Ouch....


----------



## aphyrodite

I haven't been active in this forum for a couple of weeks, and only today I feel like logging in and checking out everything I've missed. A lot, that is. Somehow it really felt as if I'm home again and I'm glad I've returned.

Life has been.... life. Nothing out of the norm. I live a very organized life. With an organized future even. (Medical student - Doctor) One thing though, I wish I was a pianist. I wish my parents had send me to piano classes 10 years ago. I remembered how I could stare at a grand piano in awe when I was little, wishing I'll be the one to perform. To start at the age of 19 is in fact extremely late, and life's circumstances wouldn't really let me pursue that dream anyway. It's kind of like a _kiddish_ dream when I think about it. Pianist? Ironically something inside me screams, reluctant to let go of that particular dream for some reason. So most of my free time is spent researching about classical music, learning bits and pieces of music theory, understanding music sheets and practicing.

I wouldn't be qualified to be a pianist for an orchestra, (that's too far of a dream) but at least someday I'd like to give the people back in my hometown a good solo piano performance. FYI, Egypt isn't my hometown. I'm studying overseas apparently, and luckily from my personal observation, Egyptians appreciate classical music better than Malaysians. It's not a waste coming here after all.

Yes, I'm from Malaysia. English isn't my mother tongue so pardon if there's mistakes.


----------



## Lunasong

Kopachris said:


> I think I already mentioned working the 3pm-1am Mon-Thu shift while one of my teammates (Tallie) was on maternity leave (that was her shift before). Well, one of my other teammates is quitting just as Tallie gets back from her leave. Her last day will be March 31, so I'll be taking over her old shift (2pm-10pm Sun-Thu) starting April 1. Seems like I'm always taking over other people's shifts!


This is a sweet shift, plus you get Friday and Sat night off! I'd think those would be the busier nights in the resort biz.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Why did you decide to study in Egypt Aphryodite? And how did you survive the previous spring?


----------



## aphyrodite

emiellucifuge said:


> Why did you decide to study in Egypt Aphryodite? And how did you survive the previous spring?


I started coming here on late September last year, so if you're talking about the revolution, it has ceased down a lot.

Mostly because of the recommendations from a lot people about Faculty of Medicine in Alexandria. It is in the list of the world university rankings so I suppose it should be fine. Plus I'd like to cut down living costs so I chose Egypt. Haha


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> This is a sweet shift, plus you get Friday and Sat night off! I'd think those would be the busier nights in the resort biz.


Monday - pretty slow, ~60 arrivals
Tuesday - still slow, but a little busier, ~80 arrivals
Wednesday - starts to pick up, ~115 arrivals
Thursday - busy, ~140 arrivals, maybe ~180 before an especially busy weekend (such as this one)
Friday - hotel completely occupied, maybe ~250-300 arrivals
Saturday - same as Friday
Sunday - mostly departures, but still quite a few old folks checking in, ~140 arrivals

(Total rooms on property: 416, including suites)


----------



## aleazk

I'm leaving, the work on my master thesis in theoretical physics is starting. I will back sporadically. Greetings to all, especially for @ComposerofAvantGarde and @violadude, I have felt very comfortable talking with them.

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I'm leaving, the work on my master thesis in theoretical physics is starting. I will back sporadically. Greetings to all, especially for @ComposerofAvantGarde and @violadude, I have felt very comfortable talking with them.
> 
> :tiphat:


Adiós, Aleazk. Hope you can start posting more regularly when you finish. :tiphat:


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> Haven't you ever heard the phrase, "easier said than done"? I tried.
> 
> Why would you revel in my misery? I'm always nice to you.


Been there too often myself, dude. Good luck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Don't you hate it when you sneeze while on TC and your computer screen gets sprayed?


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't you hate it when you sneeze while on TC and your computer screen gets sprayed?


Hmm. This reminds me of a guy on RMCR who confessed to sitting with his face about a foot from his 60" TV screen, so he would have a panoramic view.


----------



## Kopachris

Just got a new laptop. Ordered it just over a week ago, custom-built from HP. Brand-spankin' new and running nice and smooth.


----------



## Meaghan

aleazk said:


> I'm leaving, the work on my master thesis in theoretical physics is starting. I will back sporadically. Greetings to all, especially for *@ComposerofAvantGarde and @violadude*, I have felt very comfortable talking with them.
> 
> :tiphat:


Wouldn't it be convenient if we could actually tag people in posts?


----------



## Kopachris

@Meaghan: and have replies directed towards ourselves show up in our notifications? Absolutely. I wonder if vBulletin is working on it...


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Monday - pretty slow, ~60 arrivals


Today - ~130 arrivals, _plus_ walk-ins, _plus_ a bus. Hotel about 95% occupied. Why? Snowbirds and Spring Break.

Gah! Well, at least some people got a free suite upgrade because we had to move them because some room types were overbooked. That made them happy. Unfortunately, there were also some who were supposed to have had one thing but had something completely different in the computer.


----------



## Ravellian

The past few months have been a blur, going through my first tax season in a CPA firm working 60 hours a week. I enjoy the work though, so I don't mind it so much. In a couple weeks the hours will be reduced and I'll have more time to get back to things like music. At home, I'm trying to learn Japanese (not easy), straighten out my apartment, and get in shape. I live by myself and I don't get out much except for work, so that pretty much sums up my life right now.


----------



## Kopachris

Checked a guest in today with the last name "Bartok." I asked if he was related to Bela Bartok. He said, "yes."

I lol'd. :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Checked a guest in today with the last name "Bartok." I asked if he was related to Bela Bartok. He said, "yes."
> 
> I lol'd. :lol:


_Well_, how uncouth of you.


----------



## Meaghan

Kopachris said:


> Checked a guest in today with the last name "Bartok." I asked if he was related to Bela Bartok. He said, "yes."
> 
> I lol'd. :lol:


Well, maybe he was! Bartok had children, right?

I went to a terrific concert last night, the best one I've been to in Philadelphia. It was Jonathan Biss and the Elias String Quartet and they played Suk's Meditation on St. Wenceslas (string quartet), Janacek's In the Mists (solo piano) and "Kreutzer Sonata" string quartet, and Dvorak's A major piano quintet. The only work on the program I already knew was the Dvorak. I was particularly excited to hear Jonathan Biss, a pianist I admire greatly not only for his playing, but also for the way he thinks about and approaches music (as evidenced by his writings). He did not disappoint. My father, who has been visiting me here the last few days, went to the concert with me and was annoyed by Biss' gestures and mannerisms (flourishes of the arms, head-shaking, etc.), mistaking them for deliberate theatricality. I tried to explain to him that that just happens sometimes when you play and if you pay too much attention to trying suppress stuff like that, you get self-conscious and distracted from playing, but he didn't get it.

Next Thursday, I'm hearing Biss again, this time in a solo recital. He will be playing three Beethoven sonatas (and other things) and one of them is the one on which I'm writing my music theory thesis ("Das Lebewohl"). The concert is at Princeton, so I have to figure out how to get there from Philadelphia without a car and then get back late at night, but I am determined. My fantasy is that I will figure out a way to talk to Biss and have a long wonderful conversation about my beloved sonata, but that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## emiellucifuge

What exactly are you writing your thesis on Meaghan?


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> What exactly are you writing your thesis on Meaghan?


It is an analysis paper on Beethoven's Op. 81a piano sonata. Analysis papers are the required senior project for music theory majors at my school.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> [...]
> My father, who has been visiting me here the last few days, went to the concert with me and was annoyed by Biss' gestures and mannerisms (flourishes of the arms, head-shaking, etc.), mistaking them for deliberate theatricality. I tried to explain to him that that just happens sometimes when you play and if you pay too much attention to trying suppress stuff like that, you get self-conscious and distracted from playing, but he didn't get it.
> [...]


Biss played in a chamber music recital I attended at Marlboro a few years ago. I don't recall the gestures; maybe he has developed some bad habits. A Langian influence?


----------



## Meaghan

Hilltroll72 said:


> Biss played in a chamber music recital I attended at Marlboro a few years ago. I don't recall the gestures; maybe he has developed some bad habits. A Langian influence?


They weren't over-the-top or constant - pretty standard pianist stuff, and I think Jonathan Biss is still far from "Langian," thank goodness. My dad just isn't used to watching classical pianists.


----------



## Cnote11

I've never seen this thread. It would be interesting reading this over and getting to know the people on here from a more personal perspective. As for me? Well, I recently received a scholarship offer from University of Pennsylvania. I got some other nice offers from schools in the top 20 for Graduate programs, but I think if I don't get an offer from Columbia or Chicago, and if I don't look into pursuing a scholarship for St. Andrews in Scotland, that I will definitely go to Penn. I'd consider a few other universities, but I really would rather stick to an urban setting. I'm dying to get Thursday over with so I can start my break from school until April the 10th. Then it is one more month until school is over and I'm off to Europe with my fiancee to go all over Britain, as well as visiting Vienna and possibly some other places, such as Paris. I'm quite excited for this, especially since she goes to school far away from me -- she goes to St. Andrews -- so its been awhile since we've seen eachother (November!).


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> I've never seen this thread. It would be interesting reading this over and getting to know the people on here from a more personal perspective. As for me? Well, I recently received a scholarship offer from University of Pennsylvania. I got some other nice offers from schools in the top 20 for Graduate programs, but I think if I don't get an offer from Columbia or Chicago, and if I don't look into pursuing a scholarship for St. Andrews in Scotland, that I will definitely go to Penn.


What are you studying?


----------



## Cnote11

I'm doing Social Psychology. Is it too late to change? Sometimes it depresses me, but I love the research. I wanted to do Philosophy, but I wanted to be an active philosopher. Since Social Psychology basically evolved from a merger with philosophy I decided to take it up because I'd like to try out all my hypotheses. I'm hoping one day I don't regret not doing entomology or microbiology or something of that nature. People can be tiresome to work with, but insects and parasites never fail to fascinate me.

By the way, how is the guitar coming along for you?


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> By the way, how is the guitar coming along for you?


Learning is going well. I am enjoying it. But my own guitar arrived in the mail from my parents today and it's having issues. Do you know anything about how to address this?


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Well_, how uncouth of you.


No, no, you misunderstand me! I wasn't laughing _at_ him; I was laughing _with_ him.

@Meaghan: Good luck with your thesis! I would be interested in reading it, if you wouldn't mind sharing. I won't be able to provide much feedback, though, as I've never done much analysis.

@cnote: Welcome to the club, then. I'm sure wherever you end up going, you'll find plenty of like-minded people to make friends with.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, Kopachris, I sort of doubt it  I've met numerous people from those universities and they aren't really my crowd! Then again, who is? Besides, making friends means less time to listen to music.  The thought is nice though


----------



## Meaghan

Kopachris said:


> @Meaghan: Good luck with your thesis! I would be interested in reading it, if you wouldn't mind sharing. I won't be able to provide much feedback, though, as I've never done much analysis.


Thank you! I plan to share it on TC when it is done. It'll be a while, though - it's on hold while I'm in Philadelphia. I'll go back to school in September and be a senior and finish the thing.


----------



## violadude

I'm having one of those days, I feel so much agitation and inner hatred of everything. All the stop lights at cross walks are against me today, the ****** escalator that gets me to my school is broken, the weather is crap, I'm tired, everyone around me is too social and happy and my girlfriend told me she was upset at me last night but went to sleep before telling me why which put started my day off bad to begin with.


----------



## clavichorder

@dude

Your girlfriend being unhappy with you is a big part of it I'm sure, usually there's a clicker that makes all the usual things that more consistently have the potential to agitate you fulfill that potential. Its always annoying when you are in one of those spots and you sign into facebook and everyone looks happy and social, but at least don't let facebook deceive you into thinking everyone is happy, real life is a more accurate gage and still isn't accurate.

I hope you are looking forward to the performance of your string quartet!

My day is boring, but its an interesting experiment to spend all day at home, forcing myself not to nap and to keep busy with various activities, not getting too sucked into the internet or into an unpleasant mood. Its spring break, and I wanted to have a more successful day to myself. So far, I've finished watching an opera by Henze, been on talkclassical, played a video game on a gameboy a little(nostalgic thing), selected a few pieces to work on. There's much more time left in the day, so I've got to figure out how to keep going and feel like I've filled it up. I'm not pressuring myself to accomplish too much, just trying to accomplish the day having relatively enjoyed myself by being busy enough on my own terms.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I'm having one of those days, *I feel so much agitation and inner hatred of everything.* All the stop lights at cross walks are against me today, the ****** escalator that gets me to my school is broken, the weather is crap, I'm tired, everyone around me is too social and happy and my girlfriend told me she was upset at me last night but went to sleep before telling me why which put started my day off bad to begin with.


I feel that way every day, I take a medication because otherwise it's insupportable. I'm extremely hypersensitive to noises, light, people, to the point of physical discomfort. I feel a tremendous release when I'm in my room, with lights off, no noises (even without music).


----------



## Cnote11

You have an escalator that takes you to school  I can see why you're upset.


----------



## Crudblud

Struggling. I can't focus on my work no matter how much I will myself to it. The 2nd part of something I'm working on seems to be a problem that just doesn't want to be solved.

I've recently become very confused about my sexuality.

And of course, my usual doubts and fears harass me like clockwork.

In spite of these things, I was able to complete in rough the first part (in three subsections) of a new chamber piece. (a good old fashioned plug never done hurt nobody, ya hear?)


----------



## Praeludium

Tomorrow I have an audition - which isn't that important actually - and I'M NOT READY GRR. My right hand nails aren't long enough - the fingers are almost to the right length but there are 3mm lacking on the thumb -, my left hand is still in reeducation/reconstruction, my overall posture is still bad even if it's getting _a bit_ better, the music is difficult (Gigue&Double BWV997), I'm under the impression I don't practice enough - at all - even if I'm actually doing a good portion of the day, and... brr I don't want to play now. I'm reconstructing everything, I don't want to play in front of anyone except my teacher before the end of the summer (at least).

I am also getting tired of being constantly alone - no friends, no girlfriend/boyfriend/sheep, minimum relations with my family, not particularly close to my teachers. It's getting a bit heavy. I don't like parties, or what often constitute youth (or the life of most of the persons), places where there are tons of persons, noise, etc. but still. I'm not enough immersed in my own world to not wanting to know anyone..

What is nice though is that I had my first piano lesson Tuesday and that it was great. My teacher lend me a book to practice sight-reading, a book of études for piano (Czerny and Burgmüller amongst others) and I must continue working on my two Bach Inventions. The pieces I'm working on are rather easy - I guess it's the kind of music one would give to a 10 years old student who works well without being outstanding - but I like practicing piano - I don't put myself "under pressure" since my projects are far more modest than with the guitar.
I just want to play the piano and have some of its wonderful repertoire under the fingers. Piano is so much fun ! (it's much less thankless than the classical guitar, at least at the beginning stages (and even after, given the marvels there is in the piano repertoire who are relatively accessible technically...)

edit : Oh and I cut my hair. Last time I cut them (in August 2011), it was very short for me (about 5 cm, I had them far longer). Now, they're really short. I look like some "fils de bonne famille". And I shaved myself (I do it every few months). I'm no more hippie/beggar/mad scientist looking ):


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> Tomorrow I have an audition - which isn't that important actually - and I'M NOT READY GRR. My right hand nails aren't long enough - the fingers are almost to the right length but there are 3mm lacking on the thumb -, my left hand is still in reeducation/reconstruction, my overall posture is still bad even if it's getting _a bit_ better, the music is difficult (Gigue&Double BWV997), I'm under the impression I don't practice enough - at all - even if I'm actually doing a good portion of the day, and... brr I don't want to play now. I'm reconstructing everything, I don't want to play in front of anyone except my teacher before the end of the summer (at least).
> *
> I am also getting tired of being constantly alone - no friends, no girlfriend/boyfriend/sheep, minimum relations with my family, not particularly close to my teachers. It's getting a bit heavy. I don't like parties, or what often constitute youth (or the life of most of the persons), places where there are tons of persons, noise, etc. but still. I'm not enough immersed in my own world to not wanting to know anyone..*
> 
> What is nice though is that I had my first piano lesson Tuesday and that it was great. My teacher lend me a book to practice sight-reading, a book of études for piano (Czerny and Burgmüller amongst others) and I must continue working on my two Bach Inventions. The pieces I'm working on are rather easy - I guess it's the kind of music one would give to a 10 years old student who works well without being outstanding - but I like practicing piano - I don't put myself "under pressure" since my projects are far more modest than with the guitar.
> I just want to play the piano and have some of its wonderful repertoire under the fingers. Piano is so much fun ! (it's much less thankless than the classical guitar, at least at the beginning stages (and even after, given the marvels there is in the piano repertoire who are relatively accessible technically...)
> 
> edit : Oh and I cut my hair. Last time I cut them (in August 2011), it was very short for me (about 5 cm, I had them far longer). Now, they're really short. I look like some "fils de bonne famille". And I shaved myself (I do it every few months). I'm no more hippie/beggar/mad scientist looking ):


I have written something very similar sometime ago in this thread, I understand you perfectly.

edit: I think it was in the "do you have a mental problem?" thread.


----------



## Cnote11

I feel that way as well Praeludium, but I don't wish to know other people  I'm very social by nature and am great at talking to people in social settings but I cut it off there as I don't find the incentive to take it further.


----------



## aleazk

The only positive thing is that next friday I'm going to see for the first time a live performance of one of my favorite piano concertos ever: Ravel's piano concerto for the left hand!!!!! 
But meanwhile, wretchedness all over the place .


----------



## Cnote11

This thread is so depressing. Why did I even find it?


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> This thread is so depressing. Why did I even find it?


Well, there _is_ a lot of whining going on, but I am bemused by it, not depressed.

[_clavichorder_ knows my sovereign remedy for this stuff]


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> [_clavichorder_ knows my sovereign remedy for this stuff]


Chopping wood!


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> You have an escalator that takes you to school  I can see why you're upset.


hahaha well it's just one escalator on the path to my school.


----------



## Cnote11

I really would love a picture of this. Please supply one post-haste! You seem to be showing a sunnier disposition, violadude. I'm certain your girlfriend is over her issue by now and your day is closing out. Sometimes I feel those "she's mad at me" moments are better left alone, but I can never do such a thing. I guess it hinges for me on if it seems to be a misunderstanding and distortion or some sort of trivial abstraction that no rational discourse can solve because sometimes people just need time to come down from emotions, even if they are aware of the rational side. Either way, I'll throw the kitchen sink at it.


----------



## Chrythes

Was sick during the weekend, so I started my first Opus. I think it was incited by a social evening that I had with a few course mates a night before, which mostly consisted of talking about God for 5 hours. It started with a believer who said that her belief and God are what drive her to study Psychology and help people. I didn't fully understand why, so at first it was quite interesting but conversations of this kind tend to mutate quickly when other people decide to join in with a rather unfriendly attitude. 
I just wanted to understand how it can affect someone in this profession, and ended up debating for the whole night with another girl. And the end of that was that she feels God, I don't. Hurray. But that's it, I quit from these pointless debates IRL for good. 
Anyway, the first Opus is a piece for a string quartet. It actually goes on really weird and I came to the point where I think that it's essentially no good and I want to start with something else. It's also quite hard because I compose by ear and use the guitar for figuring out notes and parts. It's not the best instrument for this kind of work, but still - it's fun and a great experience.


----------



## aleazk

........................


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I really would love a picture of this. Please supply one post-haste! You seem to be showing a sunnier disposition, violadude. I'm certain your girlfriend is over her issue by now and your day is closing out. Sometimes I feel those "she's mad at me" moments are better left alone, but I can never do such a thing. I guess it hinges for me on if it seems to be a misunderstanding and distortion or some sort of trivial abstraction that no rational discourse can solve because sometimes people just need time to come down from emotions, even if they are aware of the rational side. Either way, I'll throw the kitchen sink at it.


I think you might be imagining this whole escalator thing a bit differently than how it is...lol it is seriously just an escalator I take while on my way to school. If you still want a pic of it I can take one sure but it will just be a picture of an escalator.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Is it outside, inside? Flat or elevated?


----------



## Kopachris

I feel the need to post this re: the escalator situation





(Not sure what the vid has to do with the ad at the end.)



Mitch Hedberg said:


> An escalator can never break. It can only become stairs. You would never see an "Escalator Temporarily Out Of Order" sign, just "Escalator Temporarily Stairs. Sorry for the convenience."


In other news, the hotel's expected occupancy for tonight is 100.5%. That is no mistake: we have sold one more room than exists in the hotel. We can only hope one fewer person shows up than we expect tonight. F*** spring break.


----------



## emiellucifuge

In a week ill be going sailing in the Caribbean and spending my birthday there.

I have to miss this concert though, which is part of my subscription:

Pärt
Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten

Machaut
Messe de Nostre Dame

Ligeti
Pianoconcert

Anoniem
O-antifonen; Cyprus

Birtwistle
Machaut à ma Manière

Wuorinen
Machaut mon chou


RCO, Martyn Brabbins, dirigent Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


----------



## Lenfer

I'm absolutely famished!  I'm not normally this hungry and we had a large dinner. Chocolate time... :devil:


----------



## violadude

I've come upon a theory that explains reports of UFO abduction stories without involving aliens.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> I've come upon a theory that explains reports of UFO abduction stories without involving aliens.


Drunk and or stoned people? Mentally ill people? Liars?

All of the above?


----------



## violadude

Lenfer said:


> Drunk and or stoned people? Mentally ill people? Liars?
> 
> All of the above?


No actually I've come up with a theory that gives at least some mental credibility to those that think they have been abducted by aliens. 
Want to hear it? 

EDIT: Of course you want to hear it!

Well, the people who recall being abducted by aliens have had their epiphany under the influence of hypnosis by doctors who swear that they did not tamper with the results of the hypnosis by planting the suggestion of Alien abduction in the mind of the hypnotized. People who support the idea of UFOs and alien abduction say that since everyone recalls a very similar event with very similar details, they must be recalling an actual event and not just be imagining things. These are the usual details reported by people who have recalled their abduction experience under hypnotic influence:

-Aliens come and steal them from their bed
-The aliens are a shiny white color
-They put them on a bed and do strange experiments on the abducted, injecting strange fluids and what not.
-They don't speak with their mouth but through their mind but somehow the abducted can hear their thoughts. 
There are others, but those are the most general and widespread ones

Here's what I propose as an explanation for so many people recalling these events besides a mere "they're crazy" dismissal. I believe they *are* recalling an actual abduction experience, but not an abduction from their house by aliens, but an abduction from the womb. From the point of view of a newborn baby, getting pulled out of the comfort of a mothers womb and suddenly being examined by strange creatures you've never seen before (doctors) has a strong parallel to the abduction stories recalled by many people. Even the white color of the aliens that is usually reported by the abducted suggests perhaps white doctor coats. The fact that the aliens usually talk with their minds instead of their mouth suggests perhaps the fact that doctors wearing face masks wouldn't appear to be speaking through their mouth.

The reason why everyone who recalls an alien abduction reports similar things is because being born is a traumatic experience that we all have buried in our subconscious. Since the rational side of our brain knows now that childbirth is not a scary thing but the memory is still filed in our brain as a traumatic one, perhaps then the memory of childbirth manifests itself in a more "adult" version of the same story. After all, being stolen from the comfort of a bed is probably the closest parallel we have as an adult to being stolen from the comfort of a mothers womb as a newborn.

I realize I am not a scientist...I am just theorizing haha but what do you think!?


----------



## Cnote11

I think you're giving more credibility to people than they deserve  and yes I want that picture still. For the record, not every memory you ever have is stored in your brain and there seems to be a structural inability for babies to do such things outside of implicit associative memory. Honestly, I'm completely against the repression idea, as it is far too easy to do a thing called "priming", where the suggestion of something, no matter how slight it may be, can lead the client in a certain direction, and not only this, but the fact that people will make up memories based around suggestions as well. You can always try this on friends where you mention an event in the past that never happened and typically they will leave the conversation believing it did happen with certainty as you supply vague details surrounding the event that could have applied to numerous situations and their brain attempts to fill in the details. The reason abduction stories appear to be so similar is because of this very fact; the priming of the brain to be more receptive to these ideas and to associate them with their experience as well. You see this a lot in medical patients as well. Nevertheless, rather interesting read.

Edit: For the record, if it isn't obvious, I think psychoanalysis is a pseudo-science.


----------



## Lenfer

There is the fact that what is real isn't necessarily "truly" real. I witnessed someone close to me have a "mental breakdown" not sure what your meant to call it these days. Their version of events leading up to said breakdown vary widely from what actually happened although I have no doubt that they are utterly sincere when they recall what happens. What was "real" for a person in that state is not real outside of their perception. In reality what they think to be true is not what happened, thus any claim that one memory is more valid is it can be proven to be "true" doesn't really prove anything other than that person genuinely believes that memory to be true.

I'm sure there is life on other planets I don't think there is humanoid life. Perhaps lesser animals and microbes but I can't see anything as "advanced" as humans. Even if there were beings that could match or even surpass our intellect. I doubt they'd see us as "people" as they would see themselves. They'd see us as inferior and we would be if they could get to *Earth* so they'd have no reason to spend the last 60 odd years poking around in the backwaters of civilization.

They take humans in large numbers for tests, slaves, sex whatever. Most likely killing most of the folk on *Earth* so they could move in and take it's natural resources and or land for building new cites etc. If they didn't do this then they aren't like humans at all.

:tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

The last bit made me giggle. I don't think alien lifeforms would be very well fit for our natural resources, however. Also, perhaps if they were beyond us in intellect they wouldn't be as stupid as humans generally are. That is my optimism for the day.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> The last bit made me giggle. I don't think alien lifeforms would be very well fit for our natural resources, however. Also, perhaps if they were beyond us in intellect they wouldn't be as stupid as humans generally are. That is my optimism for the day.


And to combat that optimism, here's my daily cynicism:


Koch's law of guest service said:


> For every guest that is over-satisfied, there will be one guest that is under-satisfied, all other things remaining equal.


----------



## Cnote11

Sounds like optimism to me


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> The last bit made me giggle. I don't think alien lifeforms would be very well fit for our natural resources, however. Also, perhaps if they were beyond us in intellect they wouldn't be as stupid as humans generally are. That is my optimism for the day.


I assumed natural resources were the same everywhere


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> Sounds like optimism to me


That doesn't make me feel any better about having a guest display to me their dissatisfaction regarding the room we had to put them in because _someone_ made an error somewhere.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> I assumed natural resources were the same everywhere


I would think not! I imagine if life came up on another planet it might not be under the exact circumstances as ours. They could live by breathing carbon monoxide and die from breathing too much oxygen. Who knows?


----------



## Polednice

I've spent the past few days slaving over my computer because Windows got ******. I didn't have an installation disc, so had to replace it with a Linux OS. My computer is healthy, but it's such a bitch making it compatible with the various programs and games I use that I caved and bought Windows. The most wasted week of my life.


----------



## Cnote11

What was wrong with it?


----------



## Polednice

Hell knows, there was a different problem every time I turned it on. I'm not an IT specialist, but I'm not computer illiterate either, so after doing all the usual things plus a little more, it was obvious that the machine was irrecoverable unless I reinstalled the operating system or moved to another one. The annoying thing is that, even if you buy a genuine version of windows with your computer, if you get the computer online you're not always sent a Windows disc - as I wasn't.


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> [snip]
> The annoying thing is that, even if you buy a genuine version of windows with your computer, if you get the computer online you're not always sent a Windows disc - as I wasn't.


I think most companies nowadays put a partition on the computer's hard drive from which the customer is supposed to make their own installation disks. Unfortunately, they rarely include that part (at most, they gloss over it) in the "getting started" instructions.

Sorry to hear about your computer troubles.


----------



## Cnote11

You don't get a disc when you buy it in stores either, 99% of the time. There is sometimes a recovery partition, as Kopachris said.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I would think not! I imagine if life came up on another planet it might not be under the exact circumstances as ours. They could live by breathing carbon monoxide and die from breathing too much oxygen. Who knows?


Oh I think that is possible. I thought you meant that they might be used to natural resources that don't exist on our planet.


----------



## Cnote11

Just that they might not have particular use or aren't well adapted for the elements on our planet. I'm still waiting on that picture, by the way.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well I guess I'll just lay it all out on the line here since I don't really have anyone else to talk to about such things...

I've been feeling very lost as of late, unsure of the direction in which I'm heading. I was planning on finally finishing up my damn liberal arts undergraduate at the community college this year, but I failed to finish the book for a crucial book report in my history class so i had to drop it, making it impossible for me to graduate this semester. I'm 22 years old now, not getting any younger, but not getting a whole lot less lazy. I'm still living with the family, which I don't mind since I help out around the house a lot, I'm not a total bum, but it's becoming difficult and I think it's about time for me to move out on my own. I don't have much of a job, aside from tutoring a bit of violin and a bit of spanish throughout the week and so I'm going to need to get a job if I want to even survive out there, let alone put myself through some more schooling. On top of this I'm feeling a very strong pull to get completely out of the country(possibly through a mission or something similar) to either a spanish speaking country (in order to immerse myself in the language and hopefully attain some level of fluency) or Russia. For some strange unknown reason I've felt a real strong pull towards that country for some time. I'm also considering simply leaving on a month or so hike along the appalachian trail, just to cleanse my mind and escape from everything altogether. 

I have no real firm idea of what I want to do with my life and it's beginning to take a toll. I love music, but I'm no great violinist. I have a good ear because I've played and been surrounded by music my whole life, but that's as far as that goes. I can barely read music and composing takes me forever. I feel incredibly inferior to the majority of classical composers/ composition majors and I think that I project that insecurity onto their personalities making me think that they look down on me even as I talk to them about music or my ideas or anything of that nature. My spanish is just getting worse and worse because I no longer hang out with spanish speakers like I once did. I'm a relatively smart and talented person, but what use is any of that if I'm wasting it all away? I just really feel lost and almost as if I've ruined my life already due to my own laziness. Hopefully I can get out of the country/ hike those mountains this summer and meditate upon the direction in which I should go. My dad also suggested that maybe I should check into a silent monastery for a short period in order to have that silence in which to meditate and reflect. I might just do that first before anything else.


----------



## Ukko

_Iforgotmypassword_, chop wood. Hiking the AT is too complicated.

:tiphat:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Iforgotmypassword_, chop wood. Hiking the AT is too complicated.
> 
> :tiphat:


Haha well I don't plan on doing the whole thing, just a portion of North Carolina. I'm more interested in the solitary aspect of it and being in nature with very few material possessions. I need to do someting that is too compicated. I feel the need for discomfort and living simply with little human interaction. I want to get away to the point at which I crave human interaction as opposed to dreading it or seeking sanctuary from it. I want to delve more deeply within myself. Almost a mental fasting period for myself. Self-deprivation. Not to the point of misery, but to the point of purification.

These might be lofty goals, but I'm young. I have the freedom to attempt and fail that I won't have twenty years from now.


----------



## Lunasong

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'm more interested in the solitary aspect of it and being in nature with very few material possessions...


You may not be as alone as you hope.

_Each spring nearly 1,500 people hoist unbelievably heavy packs onto their backs and strain down a misty trail, intent on accomplishing the most difficult task of their lives: going the length of the Appalachian Mountains..._

and this does not include the day hikers.


----------



## Kopachris

@Iforgotmypassword: I think I know how you feel (and many here probably feel the same way), though my life has taken a slightly different path. Early on in high school, I decided that I don't want to go to college, so I never even bothered to apply for scholarships or grants. Unfortunately, the summer after I graduated high school left me with nothing to do with my life. I had no money to invest in a business and not enough talent to make a living off of my hobbies. I didn't want to go back to school, though I was confident of my intelligence and academic ability. There were (and still are) many times when I wished to simply go out in the wilderness to survive on my own--to put my independence to the test.

I got lucky. I found a job with a company I was happy with and applied my one true talent, the ability to learn, to that job. It's somewhat strange to me, but the praise of my teammates, supervisors, and hotel guests makes me feel... complete.

If you do go through with your "exercise in solitude," I would be interested in reading about the results once you're through with it. Such a tribulation has a certain romantic appeal to me.


----------



## aleazk

@Iforgotmypassword: te respondo en español así practicas un poco el idioma . Yo tengo 23 años y me siento igual que tu, perdido. Tendría que haber terminado mi tesis de maestría en física a fines del año pasado, no lo hice. Simplemente no tengo ganas. Estuve en un estado depresivo constante. Siento exactamente lo mismo que tu, no tengo una idea muy clara de como continuar mi vida. Antes si la tenía, estaba obsesionado con la física, ahora parece ser que esa pasión se ha ido, o al menos no es tan fuerte. También soy pianista y compositor. Pero igual que tu, siento que mis habilidades musicales no son lo suficientemente buenas como para dedicarme profesionalmente a la música. Estoy muy desorientado ahora mismo. También quise irme a otra parte, simplemente para alejarme de mis problemas. En fin, al parecer esto es algo común en la gente de nuestra edad. Me parece que si puedes hacerlo, deberías ir a otro país un tiempo. Aunque México parece un poco peligroso ahora, yo te recomendaría Chile, Uruguay o Argentina, en América, o España. En las universidades argentinas, por ejemplo, hay muchos programas de becas de intercambio estudiantil, es decir, tu puedes venir y hacer algunos cursos universitarios en estos países. Saludos. Cualquier pregunta que tengas relacionada con el español o con América de habla hispana no dudes en decirme.


----------



## Cnote11

To iforgotmypassword, as I am listening to your compositions at this very moment!

I'd like to say that it is a myth of society that one does not have the same freedom when they are older as they do when they are younger, or rather, it is society that shapes that myth. Also, I think your idea seems terrible, as I will no longer be able to enjoy your contributions if you do not have a computer to post on. My next point would be that human interaction is for the most part boring and I don't see how you can ever crave it. In fact, if you get too used to the solitary life you may find that upon re-entry into society that you had it much better out there from all the people in our society  I jest somewhat. I must say, it sounds like a difficult task. I would miss actual food and my endless supply of music, books, etc. I have no overwhelming urge to be independent. I've always thought it was a bit silly when people craved for this feeling, because unless one is actually running off into the wilderness then they are, to an extension, independent on other human beings, and should not be ashamed of being so! Sort of a weird idea that has risen in western culture that was absent prior. I also don't feel the overwhelming urge to DO something or BECOME anything. As someone who is firmly against 90 percent of our social values and as person who genuinely feels life is meaningless and the social constructs we live in are just that; they are social constructs which are poorly thought-out and I feel no obligation to adhere to. Myself? I don't feel like there is anything inherently wrong in being a "bum". We vilify those who don't run out and get the latest degree to be shoved into a job to stimulate the economy. I would happily be a bum! I suppose for the sake of living in this society that I'm lucky my passion happens to be one that will land me a six-figure salary. If it only were one that made significantly less I would not care either way. I'd be happy and have more than I need. 

As someone who has fought against a lot of adversity to end up in the magnificent position I am today, I can't help but be a tad bitter towards the way people treated me, and the ways I was constantly discriminated against, back when I was a high school dropout trying to find work to get my family off the streets and get my parents the healthcare they needed so I wasn't an orphaned teenager, compared to now when I have Ivy League schools lining up to give me scholarships and am constantly being showered with accolades and praise. Sometimes I feel nothing but pure sickness in my stomach that won't go away. My sister continues to sacrifice for our family, which has allowed me to take advantage of my opportunities and for my family to start living a more normal life. I think the point I'm getting at here is that I'm bitter towards the way society seeks to portray the idea of living. I've come to detest the blueprint they lay out for you on your day of birth, the horrendous education they push upon you with the purpose of propping up their economy. It is in the guilt and the shame they push upon us to be a certain way, to follow a certain path, in order to be accepted in the society. It is the restraints they put on you. it is in the way they effectively take away organic culture and replace it with their manufactured generic rubbish. This is what they seek to do with your life as well.

By all means, run into nature and reflect on its state and your state within it. I feel like I shall gladly join you. If I dropped my current path for a recluse I surely will not be regretful. It is my passions and not their status within society which define how I feel about them. It is my intellect and not its use within the social structure which satisfies me, for who you are does not become dignified through the means of the public, but rather through the very being of itself.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Kopachris said:


> @Iforgotmypassword: I think I know how you feel (and many here probably feel the same way), though my life has taken a slightly different path. Early on in high school, I decided that I don't want to go to college, so I never even bothered to apply for scholarships or grants. Unfortunately, the summer after I graduated high school left me with nothing to do with my life. I had no money to invest in a business and not enough talent to make a living off of my hobbies. I didn't want to go back to school, though I was confident of my intelligence and academic ability. There were (and still are) many times when I wished to simply go out in the wilderness to survive on my own--to put my independence to the test.
> 
> I got lucky. I found a job with a company I was happy with and applied my one true talent, the ability to learn, to that job. It's somewhat strange to me, but the praise of my teammates, supervisors, and hotel guests makes me feel... complete.
> 
> If you do go through with your "exercise in solitude," I would be interested in reading about the results once you're through with it. Such a tribulation has a certain romantic appeal to me.


Yeah man, I just don't know which direction I should take at the moment. I think that's why I'm considering such a drastic move, I think I need to upset the rut that I've gotten myself into. If I do end up makeing a change, I'll come back up here and update everybody on it at some point. You're right that the ideas have a very romantic appeal to them.



aleazk said:


> @Iforgotmypassword: te respondo en español así practicas un poco el idioma . Yo tengo 23 años y me siento igual que tu, perdido. Tendría que haber terminado mi tesis de maestría en física a fines del año pasado, no lo hice. Simplemente no tengo ganas. Estuve en un estado depresivo constante. Siento exactamente lo mismo que tu, no tengo una idea muy clara de como continuar mi vida. Antes si la tenía, estaba obsesionado con la física, ahora parece ser que esa pasión se ha ido, o al menos no es tan fuerte. También soy pianista y compositor. Pero igual que tu, siento que mis habilidades musicales no son lo suficientemente buenas como para dedicarme profesionalmente a la música. Estoy muy desorientado ahora mismo. También quise irme a otra parte, simplemente para alejarme de mis problemas. En fin, al parecer esto es algo común en la gente de nuestra edad. Me parece que si puedes hacerlo, deberías ir a otro país un tiempo. Aunque México parece un poco peligroso ahora, yo te recomendaría Chile, Uruguay o Argentina, en América, o España. En las universidades argentinas, por ejemplo, hay muchos programas de becas de intercambio estudiantil, es decir, tu puedes venir y hacer algunos cursos universitarios en estos países. Saludos. Cualquier pregunta que tengas relacionada con el español o con América de habla hispana no dudes en decirme.


Gracias para ayudarme con mi español. No puedo hablar la idioma perfectamente, pero voy a tratar que contestarte.

Si, siento muy perdido en este mundo ahora. Por eso pienso que estaría amable que salir todo que es conocido para ver lo que es mas importante de Yo, o quizás lo quien soy. Si estoy solo conmigo, puedo verme y no solo mi entorno. Estaba pensando de ir al Mexico, pero tienes razon... es muy peligroso allí ahora. Me gustaría ir a Argentina, ya tomo yerba máte jaja. Cuesta mucho para entrar ese programa de "becas de intercambio estudiantil"? Sabes mucho sobre el programa?

Tambien, dijiste anotra cosa cual tengo miedo de. Si estudio lo que yo amo para demasiado tiempo, voy a odiarlo por fin? No quiero estudiar musica para olvidar mi pasión para el. Es lo mismo con literatura. Español es la unica cosa cual puedo estudiar sin odiarlo, solo porque estudiando es facil. Solo necessito hacer lo que estoy haciendo ahora. Por eso, creo que estaría mejor que ir a Argentina or algun otra país.

Pues, espero que encuentras lo que te gustaría hacer el mas y lo que daríate una vida contenta. Dijiste que crees estos problemas son de nuestra edad, y estoy de acuerdo... Pero todavía necessitamos buscar y encontrar algo... y ahora no estoy totalmente seguro que es.

Si no puedes comprender algo, solo me preguntas y puedo explicarlo en ingles.  gracias otra vez.



Cnote11 said:


> To iforgotmypassword, as I am listening to your compositions at this very moment!
> 
> I'd like to say that it is a myth of society that one does not have the same freedom when they are older as they do when they are younger, or rather, it is society that shapes that myth. Also, I think your idea seems terrible, as I will no longer be able to enjoy your contributions if you do not have a computer to post on. My next point would be that human interaction is for the most part boring and I don't see how you can ever crave it. In fact, if you get too used to the solitary life you may find that upon re-entry into society that you had it much better out there from all the people in our society  I jest somewhat. I must say, it sounds like a difficult task. I would miss actual food and my endless supply of music, books, etc. I have no overwhelming urge to be independent. I've always thought it was a bit silly when people craved for this feeling, because unless one is actually running off into the wilderness then they are, to an extension, independent on other human beings, and should not be ashamed of being so! Sort of a weird idea that has risen in western culture that was absent prior. I also don't feel the overwhelming urge to DO something or BECOME anything. As someone who is firmly against 90 percent of our social values and as person who genuinely feels life is meaningless and the social constructs we live in are just that; they are social constructs which are poorly thought-out and I feel no obligation to adhere to. Myself? I don't feel like there is anything inherently wrong in being a "bum". We vilify those who don't run out and get the latest degree to be shoved into a job to stimulate the economy. I would happily be a bum! I suppose for the sake of living in this society that I'm lucky my passion happens to be one that will land me a six-figure salary. If it only were one that made significantly less I would not care either way. I'd be happy and have more than I need.
> 
> As someone who has fought against a lot of adversity to end up in the magnificent position I am today, I can't help but be a tad bitter towards the way people treated me, and the ways I was constantly discriminated against, back when I was a high school dropout trying to find work to get my family off the streets and get my parents the healthcare they needed so I wasn't an orphaned teenager, compared to now when I have Ivy League schools lining up to give me scholarships and am constantly being showered with accolades and praise. Sometimes I feel nothing but pure sickness in my stomach that won't go away. My sister continues to sacrifice for our family, which has allowed me to take advantage of my opportunities and for my family to start living a more normal life. I think the point I'm getting at here is that I'm bitter towards the way society seeks to portray the idea of living. I've come to detest the blueprint they lay out for you on your day of birth, the horrendous education they push upon you with the purpose of propping up their economy. It is in the guilt and the shame they push upon us to be a certain way, to follow a certain path, in order to be accepted in the society. It is the restraints they put on you. it is in the way they effectively take away organic culture and replace it with their manufactured generic rubbish. This is what they seek to do with your life as well.
> 
> By all means, run into nature and reflect on its state and your state within it. I feel like I shall gladly join you. If I dropped my current path for a recluse I surely will not be regretful. It is my passions and not their status within society which define how I feel about them. It is my intellect and not its use within the social structure which satisfies me, for who you are does not become dignified through the means of the public, but rather through the very being of itself.


I can't stress enough how much I share and empathize with your distain of contemporary society. This may be the largest factor for why I am where I am today. I refuse to be a circle attempting to wedge myself somehow into a small square peg, losing any excess attributes that I may have had in the name of "success" or being "normal". Neither of these words mean a thing to me. Normal is hilarious and almost useless as an adjective and success is only worth something when I have succeeded in doing something which creates good for myself or others. Not in achieving the next goal in a large stack of goals set before me by the society's expectations.

I have no intention of following the well-beaten path unless I find it happily coinciding with mine on rare occasions. Perhaps this is the ultimate reason that I think I need to get away. I need to allow for the shavings to wash away, revealing the chiseling of a path that I have begun to carve for myself. (haha you can tell I'm listening to Opeth, I'm getting all sentimental and I think I'm writing a novel)

I personally believe that in order to find oneself, in order to encounter true happiness one must open themselves up to suffering. As I said in the thread about "sad music", beauty lies within suffering. I'm not advocating masochation which I find to be immature and self-absorbed, but being open to discomfort for the greater good, for the strengthening of soul and body. That's what I would hope to gain from such a trip. Perhaps my ideas are too grand, too romantic as Kopachris called it, but I won't know until I try. I like the idea of mental fasting, allowing for all to settle, the fluff being swept away and that which is solidified and of substance to be revealed to me.

Haha I must sound insane.


----------



## clavichorder

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Haha I must sound insane.


I didn't read it all, but I doubt you do. I'm lazy. But the only reason I'm putting up with any ******** is because I believe I'm more likely to get laid and maybe have a fantasy romance, come right down to it, though I'm usually not in a mood to even admit this to myself. I've considered going really far off the beaten path in the past, and I was for a while. Getting back on track out feeling like my independence of thought isn't worth it enough for all the lonely pain it causes.

Edit:
I believe you are a slightly older version of myself sir.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hello. I came back from school camp on Friday. Couldn't be stuffed posting anything on TC until now.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Haha well I don't plan on doing the whole thing, just a portion of North Carolina. I'm more interested in the solitary aspect of it and being in nature with very few material possessions. I need to do someting that is too compicated. I feel the need for discomfort and living simply with little human interaction. I want to get away to the point at which I crave human interaction as opposed to dreading it or seeking sanctuary from it. I want to delve more deeply within myself. Almost a mental fasting period for myself. Self-deprivation. Not to the point of misery, but to the point of purification.
> 
> These might be lofty goals, but I'm young. I have the freedom to attempt and fail that I won't have twenty years from now.


Not lofty goals at all. I feel that doing what you describe is one of the best things a human can do, as we live so estranged from the environment we evolved for.
I do it regularly, not often for long times, and in my country there are only relatively small natural areas, but good enough to get lost in the forest for a day and chance upon some deer.

PS> Oh and my life plan at the moment is to get my bio degree, then live in a tent in the savannah conducting my research, with the nearest town being a 4 hour drive by land rover.


----------



## Ukko

You young folks with the Greta Garbo syndrome don't realize that being alone is easy, and doesn't require an absence of other people. I understand that no effort is needed to be alone in New York City; other people will ignore you, and therefor you can ignore them. If nobody touches your life, you are effectively alone.


----------



## Meaghan

Iforgotmypassword, have you read Walden? I absolutely cannot stress enough that _you should read Walden._ (If you don't know about it, it is Henry David Thoreau's account of his time in an isolated cabin in the woods, and his thoughts about life. While I have mixed feelings about many of Thoreau's ideas, especially in regards to human relationships, it is, at the very least, beautiful writing.) And also, as something of a corollary, this poem:

Going to Walden
by Mary Oliver

_It isn't very far as highways lie.
I might be back by nightfall, having seen
The rough pines, and the stones, and the clear water
Friends argue that I might be wiser for it.
They do not hear that far-off Yankee whisper:
How dull we grow from hurrying here and there!

Many have gone, and think me half a fool
To miss a day away in the cool country.
Maybe. But in a book I read and cherish,
Going to Walden is not so easy a thing
As a green visit. It is the slow and difficult
Trick of living, and finding it where you are.
_


----------



## Cnote11

emiellucifuge said:


> Not lofty goals at all. I feel that doing what you describe is one of the best things a human can do, as we live so estranged from the environment we evolved for.
> I do it regularly, not often for long times, and in my country there are only relatively small natural areas, but good enough to get lost in the forest for a day and chance upon some deer.
> 
> PS> Oh and my life plan at the moment is to get my bio degree, then live in a tent in the savannah conducting my research, with the nearest town being a 4 hour drive by land rover.


That plan sounds brilliant. Let me know if you need any assistance!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Meaghan said:


> Iforgotmypassword, have you read Walden? I absolutely cannot stress enough that _you should read Walden._ (If you don't know about it, it is Henry David Thoreau's account of his time in an isolated cabin in the woods, and his thoughts about life. While I have mixed feelings about many of Thoreau's ideas, especially in regards to human relationships, it is, at the very least, beautiful writing.) And also, as something of a corollary, this poem:
> 
> Going to Walden
> by Mary Oliver
> 
> _It isn't very far as highways lie.
> I might be back by nightfall, having seen
> The rough pines, and the stones, and the clear water
> Friends argue that I might be wiser for it.
> They do not hear that far-off Yankee whisper:
> How dull we grow from hurrying here and there!
> 
> Many have gone, and think me half a fool
> To miss a day away in the cool country.
> Maybe. But in a book I read and cherish,
> Going to Walden is not so easy a thing
> As a green visit. It is the slow and difficult
> Trick of living, and finding it where you are.
> _


I haven't read Walden, though I have read a few select passages from it in an American literature class. I own the book, so I might just have to take a crack at it  thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## Lenfer

I'm going to log off and head to the airport. I'm unsure if I will be well enough to post and if I am if I'll be allowed interwebs. I'm not sure how long I shall be away or if I will ever be able to return. Thank you all very much for introducing me to music I would have never tried or knew existed before. I leave *Sid James* in charge and ask *CoAG* to look after *Polednice* and *Hilltroll*. 

Bye All :tiphat:

:cheers::kiss:

*Edit*:

I still hate *Wagner* and *Lang Lang* and rap music. :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Cheers l'enfer and good luck! We'll keep it nice and warm for your return. I expect a return, and I expect you to do well. Again, best wishes and hopes for things to go smoothly.


----------



## aleazk

I'm very sad because my grandmother is very ill and I think she will die in this year. She has 92 years old, at least I think as a consolation that she has lived a full and plain life.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I'm going to log off and head to the airport. I'm unsure if I will be well enough to post and if I am if I'll be allowed interwebs. I'm not sure how long I shall be away or if I will ever be able to return. Thank you all very much for introducing me to music I would have never tried or knew existed before. I leave *Sid James* in charge and ask *CoAG* to look after *Polednice* and *Hilltroll*.
> 
> Bye All :tiphat:
> 
> :cheers::kiss:
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> I still hate *Wagner* and *Lang Lang* and rap music. :lol:


Farewell L'enfer. I hope you enjoy your trip and can get back on the interwebs soon. :tiphat:

If Polednice does anything wrong I'll set Couchie on him.


----------



## Kopachris

@Lenfer: Hopefully, you won't get this message unless you're doing well (or, at least, the doctors say you're doing well), in which case this message will be superfluous. I wish you luck!

Also, I finally bit the bullet and ordered Finale 2012 and _The Complete Idiot's Guide to Music Composition_. Hopefully, those will help me integrate what I know of theory into actual practice (being able to hear what I'm writing in real-time should help, too). I plan on purchasing FL Studio next payday. EDM has a certain appeal to me, and I'm curious as to how it might sound to include some serialist techniques in a piece of dubstep.


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> @Lenfer: Hopefully, you won't get this message unless you're doing well (or, at least, the doctors say you're doing well), in which case this message will be superfluous. I wish you luck!
> 
> Also, I finally bit the bullet and ordered Finale 2012 and _The Complete Idiot's Guide to Music Composition_. Hopefully, those will help me integrate what I know of theory into actual practice (being able to hear what I'm writing in real-time should help, too). I plan on purchasing FL Studio next payday. EDM has a certain appeal to me, and I'm curious as to how it might sound to include some serialist techniques in a piece of dubstep.


I think that all of that stuff will not be very helpful if you don't start to play some instrument. Of course, you don't have to be very good, but it's very different the kind of musical ideas that could come to you if you play some instrument(s). That's my advice, take it or leave it, anyway I'm a mediocre composer so maybe I'm the limited person.


----------



## Crudblud

@aleazk: You aren't mediocre. I can appreciate that your mood is low right now, but that's no reason to take it out on yourself.

@Kopachris: That's wonderful. I hope the book serves you well. Here's to what I'm sure will be many fine compositions to your name in the future.


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> I think that all of that stuff will not be very helpful if you don't start to play some instrument. Of course, you don't have to be very good, but it's very different the kind of musical ideas that could come to you if you play some instrument(s). That's my advice, take it or leave it, anyway I'm a mediocre composer so maybe I'm the limited person.


I agree with you (almost, see below) entirely. I already know enough piano to plunk out motifs and harmonies, though not enough to play proficiently, and I've recently taken up the cello. A friend and coworker of mine has taken up the violin at my urging, which I hope will help motivate me to practice (and compose).

@Crudblud: Thank you, and I agree with your assessment of Aleazk's composing ability.


----------



## Ravellian

Life can be strange. In high school and college I never cared that much about girls, only had a few dates. Now that I'm out of college and have a steady job, I have an inner "urge" to go meet women that is almost as strong as my "urge" was to graduate and find a job. It's like my subconscious sets goals for me and there's nothing I can do to stop it. Which is weird, because I was definitely looking forward to spending at least a few years by myself, enjoying my freedom...

So, I think I'm going to start dating again. But first, as preparation, I've decided I need to improve a few things about my appearance and my lifestyle... I need to get in shape with exercise and weight lifting, I need to eat better, I need to keep my apartment clean, I need to buy better clothes, and I even bought some Rogaine to help with my rapidly disappearing hair. 

Now that tax season's pretty much over, I think I have time to start working on this. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cnote11

Good luck  I kind of know how you feel. I wasn't very interested in meeting women in high school, although I did meet a few, but I wasn't really interested in dating anybody. Post high-school is when the women started flocking, since I opened up to the idea, and the idea of being more sociable period  I'm still not interested in dating 99.9 percent of them, however. I wish you luck though  Just don't pick the first one that likes you.


----------



## Meaghan

aleazk said:


> I'm very sad because my grandmother is very ill and I think she will die in this year. She has 92 years old, at least I think as a consolation that she has lived a full and plain life.


I'm sorry you're going through that. My grandmother died at 92 after being sick and suffering from dementia for a long time. 92 is a long life, though, a my grandmother's was also very full. She had 9 children, 23 grandchildren, and 7 (now 10) great-grandchildren who made her very happy. But I know that even when someone is ready go, it's still sad.


----------



## Cnote11

Wow, that is a lot of people to birth o.o 92 sounds like a great life. We're all lucky to make it there, and even luckier if there isn't suffering to get there.


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of people to birth o.o


Irish Catholic


----------



## clavichorder

I feel good because I feel like my Esquissette project has more direction now! Especially since I'm composing a piece in a style not unlike the great W.T.F. Bach you see represented next to this text.


----------



## science

Financial tragedy today....

Compensating myself by fixing my track listings to Reimann's Lear and Riley's Salme Dances for Peace and bingeing on _The Big Bang Theory_.


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Farewell L'enfer. I hope you enjoy your trip and can get back on the interwebs soon. :tiphat:
> 
> If Polednice does anything wrong I'll set Couchie on him.


Couchie has long been under my control.


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> I'm going to log off and head to the airport. I'm unsure if I will be well enough to post and if I am if I'll be allowed interwebs. I'm not sure how long I shall be away or if I will ever be able to return. Thank you all very much for introducing me to music I would have never tried or knew existed before. I leave *Sid James* in charge and ask *CoAG* to look after *Polednice* and *Hilltroll*.
> 
> Bye All :tiphat:
> 
> :cheers::kiss:
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> I still hate *Wagner* and *Lang Lang* and rap music. :lol:


Good luck, L'enfer. I'm pretty sure CoAG knows enough to leave me to my own vices.


----------



## Meaghan

I work (for free) for a social movement organization called the Poor People's Economic Human Rights Campaign (PPEHRC). A lot of our activity is around issues of housing. Philadelphia has more than twice as many empty houses as it does homeless people (and ten times as many homeless people as shelter beds). Many of these houses are city-owned and they sit around empty and the city even pays to heat the damn things in the winter but makes it near impossible to get needy families into them. Since the city doesn't exactly need more empty houses or more homeless people, one of the things we do is help people in foreclosure fight to keep their homes. PPEHRC has won concessions from banks in the past by having protests and getting a lot of press and just generally making a big stink, getting banks to finally work with individuals because they don't want all the negative publicity. Right now we are working with a woman who is about to lose her house (due to disgusting, deceptive predatory lending that is so common in poor neighborhoods like hers). We've been doing all this stuff to help her keep it and then we found out today that one of her neighbors, who is also in foreclosure, has been informed she needs to be out of her house by the 14th. This neighbor has four children. She does not have extended family in the area. She has nowhere to go. If she goes to a shelter, her family will be split up, because one of her children is a teenage boy and teenage boys are not allowed in the shelters that hold women and children. He would have to go to a men's shelter and those are not safe places. These people are poor, but they have been getting by. Now they will not be getting by. They will be homeless. Their lives will fall apart. The children's futures will be altered. There is no justification for this. No rules, no laws, no profit, can morally excuse the bank for removing them for their home. I cannot remember the last time I felt so angry, or so powerless.

Last week, we had a candlelight vigil in support of Rhonda (the woman we have been working with, not the one who is about to be evicted) and the seven-year-old daughter of the woman who is about to be evicted came forward and said prayer for Rhonda and was adorable and self-conscious and genuine. She and her mother had no idea at the time that they were the ones who were about to be thrown out of their home. None of us knew. God.


----------



## Ravellian

science said:


> Financial tragedy today....
> 
> Compensating myself by fixing my track listings to Reimann's Lear and Riley's Salme Dances for Peace and bingeing on _The Big Bang Theory_.


Haha, I love that show, although Sheldon's the only reason I ever watch.


----------



## Ukko

Ravellian said:


> Haha, I love that show, although Sheldon's the only reason I ever watch.


As one more indication of my advanced age, I will state that Penny has _excellent_ control of her facial expressions - and her other physical attributes are of no consequence.


----------



## Cnote11

I just went for a lovely bike ride. Now I will listen to Classical music.


----------



## clavichorder

Happy birthday to me...


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> Happy birthday to me...


I'm also broke.

Now make me a thread damnit!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> Happy birthday to me...


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Blue Hour

I was asked by L'enfer to drop by and post a message here. She is unable to get online but is responding well to treatment and she hopes to be back posting again soon.


----------



## Cnote11

Just as predicted. I am very glad to hear the news that she's doing so well. Swell of her to think of TC.


----------



## Meaghan

Thank you for updating us, and send her our regards!


----------



## Meaghan

On Thursday night, I went to the best concert I have been to in a very long time. It was a piano recital by Jonathan Biss. It was at Princeton University, and I had to get there and back on public transportation, so I knew I would be spending a lot of time traveling, but I really wanted to hear this recital. I left work at 3:45, rode the subway to the station where I could pick up regional rail, waited for the train, rode it to Trenton, waited for the bus in Trenton, rode it to Princeton, and arrived at the University at 6:45. I had spent the day helping people move all their possessions to a new house and then cleaning another house top to bottom so another family could move into it (not what my work usually entails, but my responsibilities change every day), so after the three-hour trip, I was exhausted. I probably would have fallen asleep without the Red Bull. The program was three Beethoven sonatas (the Op. 10 no. 1, the "Moonlight," and and the Op. 81a - "Das Lebewohl"), Janacek's "In the Mists," and a new work by David Ludwig called Lunaire Variations (inspired by Pierrot Lunaire, in honor of its hundredth anniversary). The Lunaire Variations were riveting and the last movement, "Chorale," was beautiful. The last thing on the program was the Lebewohl. I know that sonata probably better than I know any other piece of music because I spent the fall analyzing it very thoroughly and writing about it, and am learning to play it. This was my first time hearing a live performance of it, so I was very excited to hear it played by an artist I respect so much, but also worried that I might not like Biss' interpretation because I have very particular ideas about how it should be played. I did, though.

After the concert, there was a reception with grapes and bread and stuff. I so wanted to talk to him about the Lebewohl, but I knew I wouldn't be able to have much of a conversation because _everyone_ would want to talk to him, _le pauvre._ When he came out from backstage I sort of hovered at the fringes of this little knot of people around him until they dissipated and he turned to me. I thanked him for his playing and told him I was studying the Lebewohl. I wish I could remember exactly what he said, but he was very enthusiastic. We both geeked out for a few moments, talking excitedly about how Beethoven can build a whole movement out of a couple little motives, and then other people wanted to talk to him, so I went off and ate grapes. I said goodbye to him a bit later before I left and he said "Good luck with the Op. 81a. Good luck with everything! I hope to hear you someday." I left so happy that I didn't even care that it took me until 1:30 in the morning to get home. And the next day all I wanted to do was practice. It was great.


----------



## Cnote11

Sounds like an inspiring night. Always helps to have those to push you over the top and motivate you.


----------



## violadude

I seriously cannot stand my roommates music anymore. AHH!!! If I have to hear these arrogant ***** talk about how they are number 1 and everyone else sucks and how great they are because they have a bunch of money and woman should just kneel down and suck their dicks because of that or how proud they are about robbing and killing people much longer I think I'm just going to toss his ******* computer out the ******* window!!!!!

I'm not blasting all of rap by the way, just the kind of **** he listens to.


----------



## Cnote11

Someone is obviously missing the profound satire about the nature of American culture.


----------



## Cnote11

Seriously though, do you know which artists he listens to, and if not, can you find out for me?


----------



## Ukko

/\ Tell him it's headphones or else. The nature of the 'else' is obviously your call.


----------



## Cnote11

I only ever listen to my music in headphones. I don't really care to force my music on 99% of people. There is only one person I listen to music outloud around.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I only ever listen to my music in headphones. I don't really care to force my music on 99% of people. There is only one person I listen to music outloud around.


Well, my roommate is just pretty inconsiderate I guess...I don't know if he is aware of it or not.


----------



## Cnote11

Where is the answer to my question?


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Seriously though, do you know which artists he listens to, and if not, can you find out for me?


Somehow I doubt the profundity of the intent. I usually pick up on satire when I hear it.

Who does the rap that goes like "move Bitch, get out the way, get out the way." He listens to whoever does that one for starters.

Or the one that goes like "Im outta control, I'm outta control, I'm outta control, IM OUTTA CONTROLLL"

or the one that goes like "I got my mind on my money and my money on my mind"

or the one that goes like "some ****** getting killed tonight, were getting high tonight"

not sure if I quoted that last one correctly....


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Where is the answer to my question?


I read the thread backwards, so I replied to your later comment first. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cnote11

First one is Ludacris. Second one I have no clue. Third one is a common line you hear and could one of a thousand ssongs. Fourth, again no clue but it is an interesting line. Apparently he killed them while the victims were getting high. What is your relationship like with your roommate? You have no clue what the music he listens to is? You two never speak? I don't typically tell people my tastes in music, but people will often tell me about theirs.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> First one is Ludacris. Second one I have no clue. Third one is a common line you hear and could one of a thousand ssongs. Fourth, again no clue but it is an interesting line. Apparently he killed them while the victims were getting high. What is your relationship like with your roommate? You have no clue what the music he listens to is? You two never speak? I don't typically tell people my tastes in music, but people will often tell me about theirs.


Well we never talk. Ever. I had a conversation with him once the night that I moved in. And he said he listened to 90s era rap from the Oakland area.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, I see then. So he's just some random you moved in with? Is this a dorm or an apartment? What does he think of classical?


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> Oh, I see then. So he's just some random you moved in with? Is this a dorm or an apartment? What does he think of classical?


You forgot to ask about his hairstyle, or whether he prefers his coffee black or with cream.


----------



## Cnote11

Perhaps I was getting to that.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Oh, I see then. So he's just some random you moved in with? Is this a dorm or an apartment? What does he think of classical?


Ya, it is a school dorm. They just randomly put me with him. He probably thinks classical music is pretty lame. Before I moved in he lived with an opera vocal major and they apparently hated each other.

Oh and his hair is very long and curly. It goes down to his buttocks. I'm not sure what his coffee preference is .


----------



## Cnote11

:lol: Thank you for the answers. Perhaps he prefers tea? I know I do, as I despise coffee and adore my tea. Is he from the Oakland area? That hair style seems popular around there. You should ask him what he thinks of classical music one day. I can't imagine living in a door room. It seems like living hell to me to be cramped in a room with a person I would most likely despise. Did they not have you fill out a preferential survey prior to moving in that would pair you with your "best fit" (it never works, ever)?


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> :lol: Thank you for the answers. Perhaps he prefers tea? I know I do, as I despise coffee and adore my tea. Is he from the Oakland area? That hair style seems popular around there. You should ask him what he thinks of classical music one day. I can't imagine living in a door room. It seems like living hell to me to be cramped in a room with a person I would most likely despise. Did they not have you fill out a preferential survey prior to moving in that would pair you with your "best fit" (it never works, ever)?


Yes, he is from the Oakland area. I knew that as soon as I saw his teddy bear with Raiders gear on.

I did take that survey, but I was foolish enough to think that I would be chill with any kind of person....I usually am! I doubt it would have mattered though. I was put into the system late and basically on a waiting list to get into the dorms.


----------



## Moira

It is 04:12 here. 

My neighbour's girlfriend (probably ex-girlfriend) has been throwing stones at his window (next to mine). She somehow gained access to the inside of the building. She then broke a window on the inside of the building. I went out and advised her that I was going to get the police to remove her (he seems to be ignoring her). She left the building and is now throwing stones from the street again, and shouting abuse.

I am now wide awake with over an hour to spare before I go off to the sunrise service. If I go back to bed I will oversleep for that. Why can't I have a neighbour who doesn't pick insane, stalking and loud women?


----------



## Cnote11

I've had nothing but bad experiences when visiting dorms... I get along very well with people but living with them would be a whole different story...


----------



## Kopachris

I still live with my parents for now (hey, the rent is cheap), but I plan on moving into my own studio apartment by the end of the year. I'll cross my fingers for good neighbors. :/


----------



## clavichorder

A week long break from the internet is in order excepting business. See you guys next weekend!


----------



## Cnote11

See you Clavi. We will miss you. Surely you could use it!


----------



## Lunasong

I had my parents-in-law over for Easter dinner. As I collected the salt & pepper shakers off the table after the meal, my father-in-law commented, "She's had the same shakers for over 20 years, and it probably has the same pepper in them. The pepper doesn't add any flavor, just color!"

He's probably right.







We never use the shakers on the table during regular meals. I only put them out when he's coming to dinner.


----------



## Kopachris

Just got TV for the first time in months. Flipped it on and found Top Gear on BBC America. Way better than the bowdlerized version on the History Channel.


----------



## Meaghan

I got a text this morning from my best friend (who I haven't seen since January because we are on opposite sides of the country right now) saying that he was hospitalized last night. And it really freaked me out because he did not elaborate in that text, and it took him awhile to get back to me after that, so I had no idea what had happened to him. Turns out he was having severe chest pains and trouble breathing. They are still waiting on some of the test results that will tell them whether anything's wrong with his heart. I am relieved that he is safe now and has people looking after him, but I still feel all shaky. I am very protective of this particular friend and worry about him often because of problems he's had in the past, so whenever I hear about anything going wrong with him, it puts me in a weird mood for awhile.


----------



## Cnote11

I went to a baseball game today. People I was with decided to go the casino. I played 25 cents and won 15 dollars. That's all the gambling for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been trying to re-teach myself counterpoint using Johann Jospeh Fux's "Study of Counterpoint" from Gradus ad Parnassum. I've become obsessed with species counterpoint after I found out that all my music theory books don't teach counterpoint properly.


----------



## sospiro

Taking opera virgin to see Rigoletto today at Royal Opera House. She studied Le roi s'amuse at school & thought this would be a good 1st.

It's 05:00 here & a bit of a shock to the system getting up this early on a Saturday but can't not go to a matinee and on a Saturday. 

No time taken off work & no overnight stay in a hotel = result.


----------



## Cnote11

Hello, I've never been to the Opera. Feel free to take me.


----------



## aleazk

I have spent all the day working on the score of those stupid "piano poems" (a composition of mine for piano), and now I hate them .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Hello, I've never been to the Opera. Feel free to take me.


I'll take you to a double bill of Manuel de Falla's "Master Peter's Puppet Show" and Elliott Carter's "What Next" in August (or september can't remember when)


----------



## aleazk

I'm working in the sequel of my recent piece about marxism. The instrumentation will be: 15 flutes, 12 harpsichords, 1 violin, 27 classical guitars (with only one string, all of them), 1 picture of *Ligeti*, 1 incinerated doll of Elgar and, finally, three kangaroos (singers).


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> I'm working in the sequel of my recent piece about marxism. The instrumentation will be: 15 flutes, 12 harpsichords, 1 violin, 27 classical guitars (with only one string, all of them), 1 picture of *Ligeti*, 1 incinerated doll of Elgar and, finally, three kangaroos (singers).


Quite ambitious!


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll take you to a double bill of Manuel de Falla's "Master Peter's Puppet Show" and Elliott Carter's "What Next" in August (or september can't remember when)


Sounds great. I'm familiar with de Falla's operas, so I know what to expect out of that.

Now you might have to take all of *you*


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> Quite ambitious!


I'm a composer of avant-garde, you know. :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Just checked into a hotel room (yes, at the very hotel I work in). I had a free night's stay, but will be staying two nights. Hopefully, being away from other people for a while with not much to do will motivate me to work on some music. One of my coworkers has taken up the violin as I have taken up the cello, so to help motivate us both to practice, I'm working on a short, simple piece for a violin and cello duet. If successful, I may compose more, increasing in complexity.

Now, I brought along my box set of Shostakovich string quartets, but I can't listen to all of them at once. Recommendations?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Just checked into a hotel room (yes, at the very hotel I work in). I had a free night's stay, but will be staying two nights. Hopefully, being away from other people for a while with not much to do will motivate me to work on some music. One of my coworkers has taken up the violin as I have taken up the cello, so to help motivate us both to practice, I'm working on a short, simple piece for a violin and cello duet. If successful, I may compose more, increasing in complexity.
> 
> Now, I brought along my box set of Shostakovich string quartets, but I can't listen to all of them at once. Recommendations?


Don't listen to them all to once, listen to them all at the same time!


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't listen to them all to once, listen to them all at the same time!


I don't even think my laptop can handle that. 

EDIT: reading the booklet that came with the box set, No. 3 seems interesting. I'll start with that one.

EDIT2: Oh, yeah... that fifth movement is fantastic! *drool*


----------



## violadude

Had a long talk with my younger sister yesterday. She is right in the middle of her angsty teenage years (she will be 17 next month), and was telling me how she hates her life and how she was brought up and that she wishes she could be more active and do more things like her friends and if she died now she wouldn't care. It was rather sad. I did my best to convince her that life doesn't actually start until you're OUT of highschool lol but I don't think she bought it.


----------



## Cnote11

Is 17 the middle of angsty teenage years?


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Had a long talk with my younger sister yesterday. She is right in the middle of her angsty teenage years (she will be 17 next month), and was telling me how she hates her life and how she was brought up and that she wishes she could be more active and do more things like her friends and if she died now she wouldn't care. It was rather sad. I did my best to convince her that life doesn't actually start until you're OUT of highschool lol but I don't think she bought it.


You did well to show compassion for teenage first-world problems. Unless I'm underestimating the extent and genuine nature of her angst, I would have been very condescending.


----------



## aleazk

triplet! :lol:


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Had a long talk with my younger sister yesterday. She is right in the middle of her angsty teenage years (she will be 17 next month), and was telling me how she hates her life and how she was brought up and that she wishes she could be more active and do more things like her friends and if she died now she wouldn't care. It was rather sad. I did my best to convince her that life doesn't actually start until you're OUT of highschool lol but I don't think she bought it.


Rats. That's depressing. Personally, I think that childhood in a supportive family is is a sort of bouncy, semi-aware thing - until puberty bongs you up side the head. What you do after that, through high school, is pretty damn important; because the family is still responsible for you, and there is a lot that can be learned without worrying about making a living. I gather that in your case, and in the cases of several other TC members, the family is giving you even more time to get your **** together without that worry.

I don't know if you can offer her any guidance in getting her **** together, mainly because I'm not at all sure that you have _your_ **** together; I hope you will try anyway.


----------



## clavichorder

edit.....nevermind.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude, perhaps you should try not being a loser first before you go around giving other losers advice.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> edit.....nevermind.


Welcome back, chorderclavi.


----------



## clavichorder

I was off the internet most of the week, I admit that I checked on Wednesday, and once again on Saturday. Anyway, I'm back, but my time on the internet is to be in moderation. I'll pop in for a yet to be decided period of time every couple of days. I had a lot of success with composing and some good socializing, so I want to keep it that way. But yes, hullo, I'm back.


----------



## Cnote11

What is this non-sense? This place is a ghost town. First Polednice, Science, Violadude, and now you? CoAG disappeared for a little as well. Sad days. Myself? I'm quite busy closing out on school and will be gone for nearly the entire summer. I guess it just wasn't meant to last.

On another note, my google chrome spellchecker is attempting to tell me that "wasn't" is not a word.


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been trying to re-teach myself counterpoint using Johann Jospeh Fux's "Study of Counterpoint" from Gradus ad Parnassum. I've become obsessed with species counterpoint after I found out that all my music theory books don't teach counterpoint properly.


Species counterpoint is so awful, so boring. I have counterpoint lessons like that, and in about one month I'll have to spend a whole afternoon writing theorical non-sense (the rules are such that they make you try to write a scale instead of something actually interesting. But a scale is better. Just because it's harder to find one and to make it fit to the cantus firmus) for an exam. I just hate it, I hate it. 
It doesn't teach anything about counterpoint in music. When I look at a Bach fugue, I see a lot of things that you just don't learn doing counterpoint this way (rhythm...), some things that you could just not do because "that's not counterpoint" (a lot of parallel thirds and sixths for instance) and above all a awesome freedom of writing and thinking.

Doing species counterpoint is a bit like working everyday on a book of "rational" unmusical finger exercises and thinking you'll become a good instrumentalist doing that. Well, that's what I think anyway.

Have you seen this ?
https://www.webdepot.umontreal.ca/Usagers/belkina/MonDepotPublic/bk.C/index.html


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> violadude, perhaps you should try not being a loser first before you go around giving other losers advice.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Meaghan

I am leaving Philadelphia and going home in 18 days. The two guys I live with are leaving a week before me, and it just hit me how soon I am saying goodbye to them and how I may well never see them again. (I also live with two girls, but I have not become as close to them.) I have become particularly attached to one in particular, and I've realized that I will really miss him. This is the trouble with college, and especially with off-campus studies programs. You meet people from all over the country and they become important to you and then they graduate or you graduate or the program ends and everybody goes back to their remote corner of the country and you can't keep in touch with them all. Every year I say goodbye to people I love, and it wears on me.


----------



## violadude

I learned about Hexachordal Combinatoriality today in theory class. I now have a new music term in my brain that I can use to **** off the plebes :devil:


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I learned about Hexachordal Combinatoriality today in theory class. I now have a new music term in my brain that I can use to **** off the plebes :devil:


I learned that spacetime is a real, four-dimensional, Hausdorff, Paracompact, C^oo, _differentiable manifold_, with a metric tensor gab of Lorentzian signature, which satisfies Einstein's Field Equations (is not that nice?


----------



## clavichorder

I am home all week house sitting while the rest of my family is on vacation. This means socializing with more fair-weather friends at my college and talking with my piano teacher in place of family life. Its not so bad and all the animals are here to keep me company. The trick is not hovering about the internet or eating too much junk food. I feel that addictive contemplativeness looking at this screen right now, so I'm not going to come on tomorrow and perhaps I'll try making myself a lunch. Its a simple and good idea, lets try to make it happen now... 

The only exercise my brain seems to get is musical memorization and the puzzle constructing type exercise of putting together short and interesting tonal compositions. I would like to add reading and writing to this as well. Hopefully the fact that this minimal activity has been pretty consistent is a sign that I'm moving towards a better more disciplined life. I get out and walk miles everyday out of necessity and also out of something to do. I keep up my hygiene, I'm not a slob like I used to be. Is life supposed to be this mundane though? Its mundane enough that I devote at least an hour of it daily to walking out in the nice weather experiencing grandiose day dreams. 

Then there's that romantic and sexual aspect of my life. What can I do to make that happen or should I wait and be patient(hard to do in the spring)? Interesting girl in my vicinity vs. possibly more interesting girl not in my area? One in my vicinity, kind of a friend, lovely seeming person, but maybe I'm too young for her or she isn't interested, wouldn't hurt to try and find out I suppose.


----------



## Cnote11

It really wouldn't hurt, ChorderClavi. Things become easier to do when you get into the habit of them; that is human nature! Glad to hear you're finally taking showers.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> I am leaving Philadelphia and going home in 18 days. The two guys I live with are leaving a week before me, and it just hit me how soon I am saying goodbye to them and how I may well never see them again. (I also live with two girls, but I have not become as close to them.) I have become particularly attached to one in particular, and I've realized that I will really miss him. This is the trouble with college, and especially with off-campus studies programs. You meet people from all over the country and they become important to you and then they graduate or you graduate or the program ends and everybody goes back to their remote corner of the country and you can't keep in touch with them all. Every year I say goodbye to people I love, and it wears on me.


The only way I can relate is that sucky feeling I felt after my various summer camps, where I met people that I still remember and think about to this day, they may have only been two or three week camps, but its probably a similar feeling to what you are having to deal with. However, you are very fortunate to have had so many close people, as I'm sure I am. Can't help but be a bit jealous that I've never had the privilege of even living with other young people though. My late bloomer angst aside, I'm sorry for this source of pain and can relate in my way.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> It really wouldn't hurt, ChorderClavi. Things become easier to do when you get into the habit of them; that is human nature! Glad to hear you're finally taking showers.


Pssht Cnote11, you know nothing of my past showering habits, I'm addicted to them just for the mentally refreshing aspect, so if anything I over shower!


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> I learned that spacetime is a real, four-dimensional, Hausdorff, Paracompact, C^oo, _differentiable manifold_, with a metric tensor gab of Lorentzian signature, which satisfies Einstein's Field Equations (is not that nice?


You're pissing me off


----------



## science

aleazk said:


> I learned that spacetime is a real, *four-dimensional*, Hausdorff, Paracompact, C^oo, _differentiable manifold_, with a metric tensor gab of Lorentzian signature, which satisfies Einstein's Field Equations (is not that nice?


I think you meant "fun-dimensional!"


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> I think you meant "fun-dimensional!"


?? How about "Fur Dimensional." "Fuzz Dimensional." Do I get the idea?


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Pssht Cnote11, you know nothing of my past showering habits, I'm addicted to them just for the mentally refreshing aspect, so if anything I over shower!


One benefit of staying in a hotel room by myself with not much to do these two nights is that I can bathe in both the morning and the evening without my dad yelling at me about using too much hot water. 

It's quite relaxing to sit in a bathtub while listening to Mozart (let's try not to think about Argus' opinion on Mozart's music, shall we?). The only thing that would have made it more relaxing is a glass of good wine, but alas, I am under 21.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> [...]
> It's quite relaxing to sit in a bathtub while listening to Mozart (let's try not to think about Argus' opinion on Mozart's music, shall we?). The only thing that would have made it more relaxing is a glass of good wine, but alas, I am under 21.


Can't 'see' the wine. Better, a snifter with an ounce or so of fine brandy to swirl about in it. The occasional sip must be taken with care though; can't relax to the point of inhaling brandy.


----------



## science

Hilltroll72 said:


> Can't 'see' the wine. Better, a snifter with an ounce or so of fine brandy to swirl about in it. The occasional sip must be taken with care though; can't relax to the point of inhaling brandy.


I'm not classy enough to understand this. I just stuff seven or eight olives into a bottle of gin, call it a super-sized dry martini, put Bruckner 8 on repeat, and stay in the tub until I believe I can write music like that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thread: What happens in your life - Come in and share!

I can only speak for eleven Secret Service agents.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/18/u...quiry-into-secret-service-agents.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## clavichorder

My day is so boring and unfulfilling, so I'm here folks. Listening to Telemann, who I'm currently somewhat obsessed with.


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> The only way I can relate is that sucky feeling I felt after my various summer camps, where I met people that I still remember and think about to this day, they may have only been two or three week camps, but its probably a similar feeling to what you are having to deal with. However, you are very fortunate to have had so many close people, as I'm sure I am. Can't help but be a bit jealous that I've never had the privilege of even living with other young people though. My late bloomer angst aside, I'm sorry for this source of pain and can relate in my way.


Yes, I have definitely felt that way when leaving camps as well. I think any situation when you are put in an unfamiliar place where there is no one you know is rather emotionally intense and forces you to form attachments very quickly. I had to get close to people here, even though I knew our time together was brief, because everyone I was already close to was far away and I wouldn't see them for awhile. It's been similar when I've gone to camps, even though it's a shorter time.

I'm sure you'll live with other young people at some point. In my experience, though, it can sometimes be more stressful than living with family - home ceases to be a place where you can escape from the frustrations of peer relationships. I feel like I have to keep up appearances (of being a hip 21-year-old or something, I don't know) around my roommates in a way that I don't with my family.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> [...]
> I'm sure you'll live with other young people at some point. In my experience, though, it can sometimes be more stressful than living with family - home ceases to be a place where you can escape from the frustrations of peer relationships. I feel like I have to keep up appearances (of being a hip 21-year-old or something, I don't know) around my roommates in a way that I don't with my family.


If any of you young folks want the experience of "living with other young people", you could consider joining the army, air force, or marines or navy if your country has those.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> If any of you young folks want the experience of "living with other young people", you could consider joining the army, air force, or marines or navy if your country has those.


Is there a healthy alternative?


----------



## kv466

Sick for the first time in over a year! Yuk....


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there a healthy alternative?


There is also college.


----------



## science

If I were young enough again, I would join the military. I considered the marines out of high school, because I wanted to know if I could cut it. Now I know there's no way I could.


----------



## Cnote11

I could never join those branches. I just do not get along with those types typically. It would be living hell for me, basically.


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> I could never join those branches. I just do not get along with those types typically. It would be living hell for me, basically.


A large percentage of 'those types' in the US military are blacks from low income families... and most of the others are whites from low income families. Poorly educated, even if if they are high school grads. Still, 'getting along' with them should be easy enough - if your mouth is under reasonable control from your brain.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> There is also college.


In the US that is seldom an alternative. College costs $$.


----------



## Meaghan

Hilltroll72 said:


> In the US that is seldom an alternative. College costs $$.


Yes, you are right that college is not equally available to everyone. It is _possible_ to go if you/your family don't make a lot of money (most of my tuition, for instance, is paid by need-based financial aid), but not for everyone, and I do realize that factors other than "scholastic aptitude" play a role in determining who goes. Problematic, to be sure, but not necessarily to be ruled out, if it's what you want.

COAG isn't in the US, though - I don't know what the university system is like in Australia.


----------



## Cnote11

Hilltroll72 said:


> A large percentage of 'those types' in the US military are blacks from low income families... and most of the others are whites from low income families. Poorly educated, even if if they are high school grads. Still, 'getting along' with them should be easy enough - if your mouth is under reasonable control from your brain.


Getting along with people isn't just external, but also internal. One can keep up appearances without getting along. Apparently external is all that matters to you, or at least to the military. I wouldn't want to be near these types as I loathe their attitudes. Also, there is a large faction of middle class whites in those branches as well. This is all beside the point. I simply do not like being around these types whatsoever on the average basis.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> Yes, you are right that college is not equally available to everyone. It is _possible_ to go if you/your family don't make a lot of money (most of my tuition, for instance, is paid by need-based financial aid), but not for everyone, and I do realize that factors other than "scholastic aptitude" play a role in determining who goes. Problematic, to be sure, but not necessarily to be ruled out, if it's what you want.
> 
> COAG isn't in the US, though - I don't know what the university system is like in Australia.


_Sid_ has offered a cursory description. I don't know what the Australian military is like for the lower enlisted ranks, either. In the countries some of our members call home, the military is a hard way to go for 2 square meals and a place to sleep.


----------



## Cnote11

Meaghan said:


> Yes, you are right that college is not equally available to everyone. It is _possible_ to go if you/your family don't make a lot of money (most of my tuition, for instance, is paid by need-based financial aid), but not for everyone, and I do realize that factors other than "scholastic aptitude" play a role in determining who goes. Problematic, to be sure, but not necessarily to be ruled out, if it's what you want.
> 
> COAG isn't in the US, though - I don't know what the university system is like in Australia.


Most people in the United States can go to college. There is such thing as financial aid and two-year colleges. If you're from a low-income family you WILL get a complete free ride for tuition and books and then some. The problem isn't really with opportunities, but rather with interference issues for performance.


----------



## Meaghan

Hmm... I know kids who want to go to college and who work hard who really do not have good odds of going, for reasons that do involve opportunity. I had classmates in high school who didn't manage to graduate because, due to their family's financial situation, they had to spend a lot of time working or taking care of younger siblings while their parents worked. I also have friends who were forced to drop out of community college because they needed to work full time. Not everybody gets taken care of. Their are differences in opportunities that will inevitably screw some folks over.

If you're from a low-income family, you _might_ get a complete free ride for tuition and books, probably without the "and then some" (I've never heard of anybody making a direct profit off going to college). "WILL" is a little naive.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm _from_ one of those families. I had to drop out of high school because my family was homeless. I had to support my family for years before being able to go to college. The opportunity is there. Having to drop out of school to work full-time is what I define as an interference of performance, not lack of opportunity. Most jobs are willing to work around your schedule. A lot of people who go to community college do work full time. That is part of the reason they schedule classes for two days a week, so you can have 5 other days to work full time. In fact, they will schedule some classes as double sessions so you only have to go to school one day a week. Also yes, you do get _and then some_. If you're low income they will give you 5,550 dollars for the entire year. Community college full-time with books costs about 2,800 dollars, and you can make it cost less. That's 2,750 dollars left over. I'd say that is pretty good _and then some_. I came from a family that lived off of less than 10,000 dollars a year for five people. 2,750 is definitely _and then some_ in my opinion.


----------



## Ukko

Who/what is this 'they' you keep referring to?


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> I'm _from_ one of those families. I had to drop out of high school because my family was homeless. I had to support my family for years before being able to go to college. The opportunity is there. Having to drop out of school to work full-time is what I define as an interference of performance, not lack of opportunity.


Well, then, I admire you! I guess I just wasn't sure before what you meant by "interference of performance" as contrasted with lack of opportunity. I think I have a better understanding now.

As far as financial aid, though, I think it might depend a lot on the college (or maybe there are state guidelines that vary?), because a lot of folks I know have not gotten their tuition paid, despite being very low-income.


----------



## Cnote11

Hilltroll72 said:


> Who/what is this 'they' you keep referring to?


You know, _they_


----------



## Cnote11

Meaghan said:


> Well, then, I admire you! I guess I just wasn't sure before what you meant by "interference of performance" as contrasted with lack of opportunity. I think I have a better understanding now.
> 
> As far as financial aid, though, I think it might depend a lot on the college (or maybe there are state guidelines that vary?), because a lot of folks I know have not gotten their tuition paid, despite being very low-income.


It's at the federal level. There is state aid if you apply before a certain part of February here. I don't do this, however. The federal program is called FAFSA. I know plenty of people with moderate incomes like 50,000 that get their tuition and books paid for. There are a lot of programs out there and it is up to the individual to seek counseling on matters or investigate on their own.

Now, I'm not brushing it under the rug. This is a *MAJOR* problem. One may have the opportunity, but the interference of performance will not allow them to take proper advantage of the opportunities. It is just the way I think of it so it is reasonable you wouldn't understand what I meant. I had a professor that worked closely with the impoverished. His brother set up a school specifically for the worst students in the impoverished areas and the school has now gone international with a graduate rate of 99% I believe it was, with 95% going to college, and 100% of those who go to college earning a degree. The idea of opportunities isn't enough, in my opinion, and from what I see surely not in yours. It is the interference of performance that can be the deciding factor in the quality of ones education and how well they progress in it.


----------



## Ukko

From the FAFSA website:

"Expected Family Contribution

The lower a student's Expected Family Contribution (EFC), the higher the student's federal student aid eligibility. A change has been made to the income amount that is used to determine if a student qualifies for an automatic EFC of zero.

When you complete the Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA), you receive an Expected Family Contribution, which is a number used to determine your federal student aid eligibility. For the 2012-13 school year, you will automatically qualify for an Expected Family Contribution of zero if your family income does not exceed $23,000. This is a reduction from the previous maximum income of $32,000."

So... it ain't that easy. And the plutocrats are stepping a little harder on the backs of the poor.


----------



## Cnote11

It still is pretty easy. Most of the people who go to community college could pay for it with how much they pay for their smart phones a year. I don't feel much sympathy for the middle class.


----------



## Cnote11

Just got down watching the Chelsea-Barcelona game. What an entertaining finish. Think I'm going to go for a bike ride now.


----------



## Cnote11

Got some ice cream... went to eat it and the bowl just randomly broke... so I dumped it into another bowl and ate it, braving the possibility of broken glass abound. I came out pretty well, minus a minor incident. Think I'll go for another bike ride now.


----------



## science

A couple of months ago I got a 5-point infraction for this post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17833-site-talkclassical-com-elgarian-2.html#post266413

In the message that accompanied the infraction, it was claimed that I knew that Elgarian had health problems when I wrote that. I suppose that means that my sentence, "It is to his credit that when he decided he was superior to the conversation, he left it," was interpreted as an ironic insult.

But I genuinely did not know when I wrote that that Elgarian had stopped responding for any reason other than not wanting to continue the conversation. Maybe I'd read that somewhere, but I'd forgotten and it wasn't on my mind when I wrote that. I meant what I wrote as a compliment, because I often struggle to stop participating in debates that I find unproductive, and I really did respect him for not having that problem.

Considering that I'd posted many other things worthy of warnings without getting a warning, and other posters post brazen insults, verbal pornography, unmasked profanity, and so on _repeatedly_ and so evidently without receiving warnings or infractions for it -

_There is something more than irony in the fact that I got an infraction for a compliment. The entire point was to demonstrate to me the arbitrary power of the moderators to ban me at their pleasure._

Since receiving this infraction I've believed it is only a matter of time until I am banned, but I hoped to continue to participate in the classical music project, so I've laid as low as I could stand. I've been a coward. This is only a message board. But authority has demonstrated that it not only can but will arbitrarily punish me, and I just tucked my tail between my legs, a dog who has learned hopelessness.

I will probably be banned, and if not for this post (which must violate some rule of not questioning the mods) for something completely arbitrary, something that is done every day without even warnings being given. I will miss talkclassical.com - this had been my favorite place on the internet (http://www.talkclassical.com/16397-i-love-talkclassical.html) before I was taught my lesson.

It's sad for me, because even if I don't get banned, I've lost something I loved. I've been to just get over the injustice, just learn helplessness, and recover the former joy. But it has been several months now, and it's not happening for me.

What I really need is to find some real-life people who I enjoy talking to.


----------



## Kopachris

One of the other trailers is on fire... Thank the powers-that-be there was no one inside it and the VFD kept it from spreading. I took quite a few pictures and plan on getting some pictures of the aftermath in the morning.


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> One of the other trailers is on fire... Thank the powers-that-be there was no one inside it and the VFD kept it from spreading. I took quite a few pictures and plan on getting some pictures of the aftermath in the morning.


what trailers?


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> what trailers?


(and what is the VFD?)

edit: silly question, "Volunteer fire department", I need to sleep!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm flying up to Sydney tomorrow afternoon and staying the weekend for my grandad's 70th birthday. We're going to a very nice restaurant in The Rocks to celebrate. I will be back in Melbourne by Monday evening.


----------



## Chrythes

@Science - I wonder if the same actions would have been used if Elgarian was a part of the other wing.


----------



## Ukko

_science, the post 17 in the thread you direct us to, and the one with the 'damning' comment:

<< I really don't know; I'm not sure what you've said. We're in metaphor land with wax tablets and maps and all, and if we backpedal subtly no one will notice that the key point - that because of scientific values and methods we "know" (in a practical sense) a lot more than we would otherwise - might be being conceded.

Edit: I'd like to add a couple of things. The fact that science can't tell us, say, what a nuclear particle really is (the thing in itself and such) does not in itself legitimize any sort of supernatural speculations about souls or spirits or deities. A silence of evidence no longer constitutes a cue for arbitrary noise, even if the latter is eminently traditional.

And, I left out of my post one of the best claims (because I'd forgotten that it had been made): I really am right, even though I'm unable to explain it to you. Only if you get older enough, smarter enough, wiser enough, and educated enough, will you be able to see the truth of these claims that I'm unable to communicate to you in your present, intellectually larval form. Eat your leaves, caterpillar.

Finally, it is to his credit that when he decided he was superior to the conversation, he left it. >>

This post is in response to one of mine. If it insults anyone, it insults me***. Even if you were completely unaware of the reason for Elgarian leaving TC, the fact is that he really was/is "superior to the conversation", at least your part of it. 

*** Insults without the standard ad hominems can be made an art form, particularly if the target can be circled a few times and then left unsure of what just happened. Your attempt falls well short of that skill level, but I (generously) gave you an 'E for Effort'.

Good luck with your Rebellion Against Authority here; it looks unpromising to me.

_


----------



## Cnote11

Yawnnn. Just finished some work and some curry chicken. I'm off for a long, long day once again. Have fun, Hilly, Sciency.


----------



## science

Hilltroll72 said:


> _science, the post 17 in the thread you direct us to, and the one with the 'damning' comment:
> 
> << I really don't know; I'm not sure what you've said. We're in metaphor land with wax tablets and maps and all, and if we backpedal subtly no one will notice that the key point - that because of scientific values and methods we "know" (in a practical sense) a lot more than we would otherwise - might be being conceded.
> 
> Edit: I'd like to add a couple of things. The fact that science can't tell us, say, what a nuclear particle really is (the thing in itself and such) does not in itself legitimize any sort of supernatural speculations about souls or spirits or deities. A silence of evidence no longer constitutes a cue for arbitrary noise, even if the latter is eminently traditional.
> 
> And, I left out of my post one of the best claims (because I'd forgotten that it had been made): I really am right, even though I'm unable to explain it to you. Only if you get older enough, smarter enough, wiser enough, and educated enough, will you be able to see the truth of these claims that I'm unable to communicate to you in your present, intellectually larval form. Eat your leaves, caterpillar.
> 
> Finally, it is to his credit that when he decided he was superior to the conversation, he left it. >>
> 
> This post is in response to one of mine. If it insults anyone, it insults me***. Even if you were completely unaware of the reason for Elgarian leaving TC, the fact is that he really was/is "superior to the conversation", at least your part of it.
> 
> *** Insults without the standard ad hominems can be made an art form, particularly if the target can be circled a few times and then left unsure of what just happened. Your attempt falls well short of that skill level, but I (generously) gave you an 'E for Effort'.
> 
> Good luck with your Rebellion Against Authority here; it looks unpromising to me.
> 
> _


_

In what way did it insult you?

I'm sure it didn't but I wonder why you feel it did._


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> In what way did it insult you?
> 
> I'm sure it didn't but I wonder why you feel it did.


<< And, I left out of my post one of the best claims (because I'd forgotten that it had been made): I really am right, even though I'm unable to explain it to you. Only if you get older enough, smarter enough, wiser enough, and educated enough, will you be able to see the truth of these claims that I'm unable to communicate to you in your present, intellectually larval form. Eat your leaves, caterpillar. >>

My form more closely resembles the housefly on it's back on the floor, buzzing loudly and ineffectually. "Larval form", indeed!


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> what trailers?


Trailer house--a prefabricated home. Anyway, here's a picture. More on the way.









EDIT: And video... 




A couple members of the VFD saw me taking pictures of the aftermath of the fire and weren't too pleased about it. I guess they don't think highly of people who document tragedy. They'd rather clean things up like they never happened, leaving no record but a footnote and a memory. This was someone's home--for all intents and purposes, it was as alive as the people who lived inside it. It's important to remember how it was lost. It's important to remember that the same thing could happen to any of us.










The trailer next to it suffered only a little, thanks to the VFD:









A leaf from a book lost in the fire--the text seems very ironic in a sad way:


----------



## science

Hilltroll72 said:


> << And, I left out of my post one of the best claims (because I'd forgotten that it had been made): I really am right, even though I'm unable to explain it to you. Only if you get older enough, smarter enough, wiser enough, and educated enough, will you be able to see the truth of these claims that I'm unable to communicate to you in your present, intellectually larval form. Eat your leaves, caterpillar. >>
> 
> My form more closely resembles the housefly on it's back on the floor, buzzing loudly and ineffectually. "Larval form", indeed!


Sorry, man, I'm the caterpillar there. I'm being spoken to, not speaking.


----------



## science

I lived in trailers when I was a kid, and one of our trailers burned down too. It was at night, I had to go to a neighbor's house, and my teddy bear burned in the fire. I was watching the smoke go up and I saw it go up in the shape of my teddy bear, so I knew my teddy bear was going to heaven. 

I'm sure it was a great tragedy to my parents, but that's all I got out of the experience.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm afraid I may be following the way of Polednice, science, clavi, and the others. TC was fun for two months, but it quickly seems to be losing everything that made the community fun for me.


----------



## Cnote11

That has nothing to do with my thread being closed, by the way.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I'm afraid I may be following the way of Polednice, science, clavi, and the others. TC was fun for two months, but it quickly seems to be losing everything that made the community fun for me.


It comes and goes man. You think you'll still be here to stay with a slightly lessened intensity? I'm still here basically, I just am not so addicted.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> That has nothing to do with my thread being closed, by the way.


Your mind was probably utterly blown by the fact that Dodecaplex is Herlocksholmes.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> Your mind was probably utterly blown by the fact that Dodecaplex is Herlocksholmes.


Perhaps :lol; I'm very bad at keeping up with things once I leave them, though. I've been on forums that I've been more devoted to than this one and I left without any problem and have never been back since. Once my habit is somewhat broken in the slightest I have no need to continue on with it. However, I've gotten some great things out of the music section and I wouldn't want to necessarily give away that resource. This whole experience reminds me of why I don't do forums anymore. This is one the first ones I've been on in years. With me finishing up my school year at the moment, the weather being beautiful, and me going on my vacation, I doubt I'll be on here at all anyway. So it will come to an end one way or another.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> This whole experience reminds me of why I don't do forums anymore though.


You've got a bit of an addictive personality perhaps? I understand that with the forums especially. That's an interesting attitude towards forums. I mean that literally in a non-judgemental way, it is interesting.


----------



## Cnote11

Nah, I added onto my post a little bit so you should refer to that. It has always been something to do in my downtime, but it isn't something I consider essential in my life so I have no problem leaving it behind. So I wouldn't say I have an addictive personality, since I can take or leave things easily.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Will Cnote follow HerlockSholmes's footsteps?

Because you know there's a HerlockSholmes in all of us.


----------



## clavichorder

dodecaplex said:


> will cnote follow herlocksholmes's footsteps?
> 
> Because you know there's a herlocksholmes in all of us.


do it! Do it!


----------



## Cnote11

I'm going to say... no


----------



## aleazk

it's a common thing in the US to live in such trailers?


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> it's a common thing in the US to live in such trailers?


For lower and lower-middle class families, yes. To be fair, though, the trailer that burned down was a travel trailer and the owner is a retired woman, while what is most commonly referred to as a "trailer house" (and what I live in) is a mobile home.


----------



## Ukko

Some municipalities have a property tax 'cap' for mobile holes - but you have to leave the wheels on.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm in Sydney right now. The water here tastes funny and the air is muggy and smells more polluted. There are no _real_ trams here for me to "spot" and there's too much traffic and everyone drives too fast and no one walks anywhere and the Sydney Opera House has the *worst acoustics in the world!!!*

but it still ain't a bad city.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm in Sydney right now. The water here tastes funny and the air is muggy and smells more polluted. There are no _real_ trams here for me to "spot" and there's too much traffic and everyone drives too fast and no one walks anywhere and the Sydney Opera House has the *worst acoustics in the world!!!*
> 
> but it still ain't a bad city.


funny, because Melbourne _is_ already a big city!, you talk like if you were coming from the australian desert! :lol:

And you should visit this then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teatro_Colón :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Australia seems to exotic to me, and yet so similar. Very fascinated by it.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm in Sydney right now. The water here tastes funny and the air is muggy and smells more polluted. There are no _real_ trams here for me to "spot" and there's too much traffic and everyone drives too fast and no one walks anywhere and the Sydney Opera House has the *worst acoustics in the world!!!*
> 
> but it still ain't a bad city.


But the harbor is beautiful


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> But the harbor is beautiful


The harbour stinks.


----------



## Thethinkingthinker

I am quite depressed with my father dying on 27november 2011. Sad that is what I am. Have Daily quarrels with my mother


----------



## Lunasong

Found out that because our school district tax levy failed, the district is not renewing the contracts of 2 of the instrumental music (band) teachers for the middle and high schools, leaving one teacher for 2 middle schools and 1 high school (approx 4000 students and 8 grades: 5-12).

I thought our current band program was bad; now it's going into the toilet.

This depresses me because I had such a good public school music program when I was growing up. It was beyond compare to what my children experienced and, now that they are out of school, it appears to be getting worse.

I wonder if a music program could succeed outside the school system. Dance is big in our community and not supported by the school (it was as recently as 4-5 years ago). Now there are several private dance studios in town. Could instrumental and choral music succeed in a similar model, maybe like the franchised "School of Rock?"
I just can't see it. I think the kids that start playing an instrument are encouraged by their parents, who probably also played an instrument. They then grow up to encourage their own kids, and support music in schools and orchestras in the community. Without encouraging music at the very youngest levels, I can easily see this whole system fading away.

^^ just random musing and brainstorming...


----------



## Cnote11

Sorry to hear about that, thinkingthinker.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I hope this doesn't lead to another TC avatar meme.


----------



## Cnote11

I wish it were nicer outside... 

How do you mean, Dodecaplex?


----------



## Praeludium

Today I voted for the first time and I voted Mélenchon.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Late last week, as a sort of challenge to myself, I did an automobile-free commute to my workplace.

I bicycled c. 9 miles to a train station (with service that accommodates full-size bicycles) and had the rails take me the rest of the way in.

The only obstacle preventing me from doing it more often is the fact that there aren't any satisfactorily secure outdoor lock-down options for my reasonably high-quality bicycle... and my boss's boss took a dim view of me bringing it into the building with me [even though I locked it down in one of our many empty cubicles- and it was no skin off anyone else's nose for it to be there].


----------



## Ukko

Chi_townPhilly said:


> [...]
> The only obstacle preventing me from doing it more often is the fact that there aren't any satisfactorily secure outdoor lock-down options for my reasonably high-quality bicycle... and my boss's boss took a dim view of me bringing it into the building with me [even though I locked it down in one of our many empty cubicles- and it was no skin off anyone else's nose for it to be there].




Through long experience I have determined that, if you have more than two 'superiors' who have _any_ interaction with you, one of them is bound to be a dork. It's sort of an inevitable 'fact of the workplace'. You only have to go up two, which is moderately bad fortune.

Since the bike ride does you no good, and the environment very little good, if you don't do it regularly, your boss' boss is a _hazard to health_.

:devil:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Good for you Chi! Consider taking a chain lock and locking it up to a street lamp or something similar.

Anyway, im back...


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Good for you Chi! Consider taking a chain lock and locking it up to a street lamp or something similar.
> 
> Anyway, im back...


About time you got back; it's been hellish here without you!

Bike thieves carry tool kits nowadays (learned from car-strippers). When C_tP returned to the scene, he could find only the part of the bike the chain is around - assuming that bolt-cutters are too bulky for the kit. If the thief is wearing bike riding gear, he can often 'work on his bike' without drawing attention.

I learned of this from a guy who works in a big town (Brattleboro - over 9,000 residents and a 'healthy' drug presence).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ah such a shame!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Going back home to Melbourne today.


----------



## clavichorder

I greatly enjoy pissing my theory teacher off with my perfect pitch. He asked for scale degrees or something like it, I give him the notes. Its a very enjoyable stroke to one's ego, to have a special ability.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> I greatly enjoy pissing my theory teacher off with my perfect pitch. He asked for scale degrees or something like it, I give him the notes. Its a very enjoyable stroke to one's ego, to have a special ability.


What fun! I wish I had perfect pitch.


----------



## Mesa

I just completed the Guardian crossword in 15 minutes without google. Slumdog Millionared that shizzle.


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What fun! I wish I had perfect pitch.


Well, even if I don't know precisely what's your musical education, I would have loved to be able to play what you play and write what you write at your age !
I don't know when you began but you must have a very good ear, perfect pitch or not.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm back in Melbourne where the air is breathable.


----------



## clavichorder

I will vent a little. I had a weird sort of argument/exchange with a guy today. As a friend of mine was walking off, another budding friend of mine commented on her sweater, said it was nice. This other guy, who is notoriously blunt yet ambiguous with his meanings, told him that that was not a necessary last comment to make, might as well have said nice butt. I personally didn't think my friend meant anything by it, and I said so. This guy told me that that was a very bland and ordinary perception of me(something weird like that). I asked how that was ordinary. He somehow(I forget how), went on to say that I was an ordinary person. I asked for a clarification. He said that I was average or possibly even a little sub average all the while. with a very mocking expression. I asked him how he could know that, since he didn't know me that well. He clarified, "from what you've shown of yourself." Then he went on to talk about what would make a person extraordinary and how I was not that. Something interrupted him and he kind of walked off. I told the guy next to me, with a kind of attempted cool attitude(since I know the other guy is blunt and the way he is, trying not to take what he said personally) "now that wasn't necessary," a reference back to what he called the other guy on.

The second part, while he was talking over with some other people some minutes later, I called his name, and told him that what he had said to me wasn't necessary. I felt I should stand up for myself. I don't remember how the exchange went, but for some reason, he said "wanna fight?" And I told him no. Then he said, "the quit glaring at me and say what you have to say." I don't think I was glaring, I was a little mad, but more confused and insecure than that sort of mad. I said why did you say those things. He said something like "don't take it too seriously." I told him that I have a tendency to take things literally, I can't help it, and he should be nicer to me. It didn't exactly end how I wanted it to end deep down and I was a little mortified that that much of my insecurities were exposed. And I thought I was over it, but now I'm still thinking, "why am I ordinary and a little sub average?" Do I really come across that way to people who are just meeting me, as a bland person? Maybe I am a little bland these days, I don't have nearly the edge I used to, but I hated myself and everyone just a few years back, why would I ever want to be that way again? Perhaps I've gone overboard the other way.

Either way, **** what that guy said, I'm not ordinary. I don't claim to simply be extraordinary, but I think I could be if I worked really hard. I have to have more a mental defense mechanism. And no, I'm not mad at the guy, I know how he is, and know that he's not mean spirited, just really blunt to the core and likes to mess with people. 

There's a rant.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I will vent a little. I had a weird sort of argument/exchange with a guy today. As a friend of mine was walking off, another budding friend of mine commented on her sweater, said it was nice. This other guy, who is notoriously blunt yet ambiguous with his meanings, told him that that was not a necessary last comment to make, might as well have said nice butt. I personally didn't think my friend meant anything by it, and I said so. This guy told me that that was a very bland and ordinary perception of me(something weird like that). I asked how that was ordinary. He somehow(I forget how), went on to say that I was an ordinary person. I asked for a clarification. He said that I was average or possibly even a little sub average all the while. with a very mocking expression. I asked him how he could know that, since he didn't know me that well. He clarified, "from what you've shown of yourself." Then he went on to talk about what would make a person extraordinary and how I was not that. Something interrupted him and he kind of walked off. I told the guy next to me, with a kind of attempted cool attitude(since I know the other guy is blunt and the way he is, trying not to take what he said personally) "now that wasn't necessary," a reference back to what he called the other guy on.
> 
> The second part, while he was talking over with some other people some minutes later, I called his name, and told him that what he had said to me wasn't necessary. I felt I should stand up for myself. I don't remember how the exchange went, but for some reason, he said "wanna fight?" And I told him no. Then he said, "the quit glaring at me and say what you have to say." I don't think I was glaring, I was a little mad, but more confused and insecure than that sort of mad. I said why did you say those things. He said something like "don't take it too seriously." I told him that I have a tendency to take things literally, I can't help it, and he should be nicer to me. It didn't exactly end how I wanted it to end deep down and I was a little mortified that that much of my insecurities were exposed. And I thought I was over it, but now I'm still thinking, "why am I ordinary and a little sub average?" Do I really come across that way to people who are just meeting me, as a bland person? Maybe I am a little bland these days, I don't have nearly the edge I used to, but I hated myself and everyone just a few years back, why would I ever want to be that way again? Perhaps I've gone overboard the other way.
> 
> Either way, **** what that guy said, I'm not ordinary. I don't claim to simply be extraordinary, but I think I could be if I worked really hard. I have to have more a mental defense mechanism. And no, I'm not mad at the guy, I know how he is, and know that he's not mean spirited, just really blunt to the core and likes to mess with people.
> 
> There's a rant.


What is ordinary anyway?


----------



## Cnote11

Why would someone get mad and put down other people about random things because someone told him they like his sweater? Quite odd, don't you think? Sounds like he has some personal issues.


----------



## Cnote11

CHORDERCLAVI said:


> HUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXTHUGEWALLOFTEXT


What is ordinary anyway?


----------



## Lenfer

Hi everyone, I'm going to keep this short but thank you all so much for the kind comments and messages. My treatment was going well but I started to lose too much weight and I had to stop it early. I will have to weight several months before attempting again. So I should be posting more often until then, I wanted to finish by apologising I have a lot of messages and likes etc when I logged in. I'm too tired to reply just now but will get to them soon, thank you all again I'll see on you on the forum.

*L'enfer* xx


----------



## Cnote11

Well, well! Welcome back L'enfer. Things have changed a _tad bit_ since you've left, but nothing TOO major. I'm happy to hear your treatment was going well, and that (hopefully) means it'll continue on that track. So you have to put on weight, or what? That sounds like it could be a pretty fun wait, if you ask me.


----------



## Lenfer

Hi *Cnote*! It's very kind of you to say so, it's very good to be back I missed you all.  I had to pop back to bed last night too tired  what's changed? 

Treatment was going quite well but it started not to work so well so they stopped. I'll have to go back for "round 2" but not until I gain weight, I have these milkshakes that help you gain weight but they are horrid.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Lenfer! 
Good to see you back, hope you're alright.

As far as im aware nothing much has changed except Polednice taking temporary absence...

I usually love milkshakes, but blech...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What is Polednice gone? Didn't notice.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well yesterday our cabinet handed their resignations to the queen and I am rejoicing!


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> I will vent a little. I had a weird sort of argument/exchange with a guy today. As a friend of mine was walking off, another budding friend of mine commented on her sweater, said it was nice. This other guy, who is notoriously blunt yet ambiguous with his meanings, told him that that was not a necessary last comment to make, might as well have said nice butt. I personally didn't think my friend meant anything by it, and I said so. This guy told me that that was a very bland and ordinary perception of me(something weird like that). I asked how that was ordinary. He somehow(I forget how), went on to say that I was an ordinary person. I asked for a clarification. He said that I was average or possibly even a little sub average all the while. with a very mocking expression. I asked him how he could know that, since he didn't know me that well. He clarified, "from what you've shown of yourself." Then he went on to talk about what would make a person extraordinary and how I was not that. Something interrupted him and he kind of walked off. I told the guy next to me, with a kind of attempted cool attitude(since I know the other guy is blunt and the way he is, trying not to take what he said personally) "now that wasn't necessary," a reference back to what he called the other guy on.
> 
> The second part, while he was talking over with some other people some minutes later, I called his name, and told him that what he had said to me wasn't necessary. I felt I should stand up for myself. I don't remember how the exchange went, but for some reason, he said "wanna fight?" And I told him no. Then he said, "the quit glaring at me and say what you have to say." I don't think I was glaring, I was a little mad, but more confused and insecure than that sort of mad. I said why did you say those things. He said something like "don't take it too seriously." I told him that I have a tendency to take things literally, I can't help it, and he should be nicer to me. It didn't exactly end how I wanted it to end deep down and I was a little mortified that that much of my insecurities were exposed. And I thought I was over it, but now I'm still thinking, "why am I ordinary and a little sub average?" Do I really come across that way to people who are just meeting me, as a bland person? Maybe I am a little bland these days, I don't have nearly the edge I used to, but I hated myself and everyone just a few years back, why would I ever want to be that way again? Perhaps I've gone overboard the other way.
> 
> Either way, **** what that guy said, I'm not ordinary. I don't claim to simply be extraordinary, but I think I could be if I worked really hard. I have to have more a mental defense mechanism. And no, I'm not mad at the guy, I know how he is, and know that he's not mean spirited, just really blunt to the core and likes to mess with people.
> 
> There's a rant.


Well, you're pretty generous for saying you're not mad at him and that he's not mean-spirited. I have little patience for people who are "blunt to the core and like to mess with people," because it seems to me that you can only be that way if you don't care much about others' feelings. Sometimes folks (myself occasionally included, I'm afraid) put up with people like that because they are funny or quirky, but if they say such hurtful things and don't think they even did anything wrong, I'm not sure it's worth it.

If you're not going to be mad (you're a kind person), I'll be mad on your behalf.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> Well, you're pretty generous for saying you're not mad at him and that he's not mean-spirited. I have little patience for people who are "blunt to the core and like to mess with people," because it seems to me that you can only be that way if you don't care much about others' feelings. Sometimes folks (myself occasionally included, I'm afraid) put up with people like that because they are funny or quirky, but if they say such hurtful things and don't think they even did anything wrong, I'm not sure it's worth it.
> 
> If you're not going to be mad (you're a kind person), I'll be mad on your behalf.


That's two conditions/attitudes there, "blunt to the core" and "likes to mess with people". They are not _necessarily_ related.

I went through a period during my twenties when I attempted to practice 'brutal frankness' both to myself and to others. My hope was to get a firm understanding of _myself_, of how I would respond to stress. The frankness to others was sort of a necessary corollary (I thought). Anyway, the self-therapy ended in a couple years.

_Clavi_, you know yourself better than anybody else does (introverts always do); so you know that you are not 'bland'. BTW an outward appearance of blandness is a plus, not a minus.


----------



## Meaghan

Here's what's happening in my life: Sonnet 110
The prodigal daughter is going home in 10 days.


----------



## violadude

Just had an enlightening conversation with my girlfriend:

Me: Babe do you like this song? (gives her link to song by Soley)

Her: huh? I didn't think you would like this kind of music

Me: I do like it! It has an interesting key change in there so I like it.

Her: *sigh* that's not how most people like it.

Me: So?

What did I tell you? Simply life changing.


----------



## kv466

Doing my side-gig: Legal transcription. Yay,...what a joy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It is 6:13 PM AEST. Tonight I will watch Doctor Who repeats and tomorrow (Saturday) I will sleep in.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is 6:13 PM AEST. Tonight I will watch Doctor Who repeats and tomorrow (Saturday) I will sleep in.


It is 2:35 AM US MDT. I will (hopefully) be asleep sometime in the next half hour. In the morning (I mean, later in the morning) I will watch more Top Gear before going in to work. I do like working the swing shift.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> It is 2:35 AM US MDT. I will (hopefully) be asleep sometime in the next half hour. In the morning (I mean, later in the morning) I will watch more Top Gear before going in to work. I do like working the swing shift.


It has been exactly one hour since I've posted in this thread. I will turn the television on soon. Show starts at 7:30


----------



## Art Rock

I had my farewell party at work last night. it was a blast. I am retiring per 1st of June but with my accumulated leave entitlement, I am not returning to work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Art Rock said:


> I had my farewell party at work last night. it was a blast. I am retiring per 1st of June but with my accumulated leave entitlement, I am not returning to work.


I hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Art Rock said:


> I had my farewell party at work last night. it was a blast. I am retiring per 1st of June but with my accumulated leave entitlement, I am not returning to work.


Congratulations! Sometimes I wish I could fast-forward to retirement...


----------



## clavichorder

My choir is going on tour next wednesday, to the exotic and far off city of Spokane, Washington.

Also, last night I had a dream where the music of Medtner and CPE Bach became one.


----------



## Ukko

Art Rock said:


> I had my farewell party at work last night. it was a blast. I am retiring per 1st of June but with my accumulated leave entitlement, I am not returning to work.


Congratulations on making it to retirement, _AR_. I hope you have plans - and that they all work out to your satisfaction. I also hope that you are not retiring from TC.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks all. Plan B has been set into motion - we move next week to our new house/shop combo, where we will run an art gallery for my wife's paintings and my photography....


----------



## Kopachris

How's this for crazy, eccentric musicians? We originally reserved a jacuzzi suite for Ronnie Milsap for his concert at our casino, but he called down after arriving and informed us that he had to have a regular room, not a suite, because the suite was too big.


----------



## clavichorder

One of our most loved female members on talkclassical, Huilunsoittaja, has introduced me to turntable FM. Its one of the reasons she's not around so much these days. I can see why, that site is the ****!


----------



## clavichorder

My new years goals have changed dramatically. Now my big life goal, to give you a slice of my vision, does involve compulsively composing at the rate of a baroque composer so I can be like Martinu.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> Here's what's happening in my life: Sonnet 110
> The prodigal daughter is going home in 10 days.


Enjoyed hearing all about Philidelphia from you to follow this up. It has been a massive learning experience for you in more ways than one. I'm excited for you because when you get back to Whitman, you'll have some real experience to tout about, and you'll probably binge on music performance and other such relative comfort activities. You were quite brave to go through with it all and you are well on your way to coming out relatively unscathed(probably less troubled any of the negatives than you were last weekend). I say, take this last week slow, don't rush yourself and gently process your reminiscences(an odd choice of phrasing that literally captures exactly what I had in mind to say). Your summer should be an awesome relief.


----------



## Lunasong

We write a shopping list on the refrigerator as we run out of things during the week. Today's list is rather short~

Me: BEER
my hubby: organic herbal tea


----------



## Meaghan

I woke up at 5 this morning and said goodbye to two of my housemates who have become rather dear to me and I will probably not see them again. I feel like spending the day being reflective, but I have lots of work to do, which is probably for the best.



clavichorder said:


> Enjoyed hearing all about Philidelphia from you to follow this up. It has been a massive learning experience for you in more ways than one. I'm excited for you because when you get back to Whitman, you'll have some real experience to tout about, and you'll probably binge on music performance and other such relative comfort activities. You were quite brave to go through with it all and you are well on your way to coming out relatively unscathed(probably less troubled any of the negatives than you were last weekend). I say, take this last week slow, don't rush yourself and gently process your reminiscences(an odd choice of phrasing that literally captures exactly what I had in mind to say). Your summer should be an awesome relief.


Thanks, clavi, you are sweet.  Last weekend wasn't really negative (though you're right that I felt differently when I made that post), I just didn't (still don't) know what to make of it. I look forward to going home and hopefully maintaining the progress I think I've made towards becoming an actual adult, and seeing old friends and family, and hopefully seeing you as well!


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> hopefully maintaining the progress I think I've made towards becoming an actual adult


Just a personal opinion that you can take with a grain of salt since I'm not as far in my journey as you, but I bet your experience will need little maintenance. Don't be surprised or discouraged if you find yourself enjoying indulging in elements of being a kid this summer.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm not even sure what that even _means_. Could you clarify this progress you've made to becoming an "actual" adult is?


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Just a personal opinion that you can take with a grain of salt since I'm not as far in my journey as you, but I bet your experience will need little maintenance. Don't be surprised or discouraged if you find yourself enjoying indulging in elements of being a kid this summer.


Ahem. Being a responsible adult is not intrinsically unpleasant. Many of those 'childish things' that we are admonished to put aside don't really need to be tossed in the waste bin. I don't know if the _morality_ thread has mentioned it, but there can even be pleasure in _having the responsibility_ for 'doing the right thing'.


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, people do tend to get a kick of out of doing the right thing. HillyTrolly is correct in that one. This isn't exactly inherent though. It is rooted in our current social culture. However, I don't like all these ideas of "child stuff" being negative and meaning no responsibilities as opposed to "adult stuff" which is somehow a superior way of being. It seems like a sort of arbitrary thing a lot of the times. This whole idea is totally a social construct.


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> Yes, people do tend to get a kick of out of doing the right thing. HillyTrolly is correct in that one. This isn't exactly inherent though. It is rooted in our current social culture. However, I don't like all these ideas of "child stuff" being negative and meaning no responsibilities as opposed to "adult stuff" which is somehow a superior way of being. It seems like a sort of arbitrary thing a lot of the times. This whole idea is totally a social construct.


I have an appropriate grumpy and cantankerous response available, but am withholding it in an attempt to show my sweet side.

Sweet side response >> The Responsibility thing is of very long standing in human societies. The actions of children, and to a large degree juveniles, are the responsibility of their parents. That it is not principally a human social construct is evident in the 'family practice' of many other mammals (and probably marsupials).

:angel:


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, in some, but it isn't inherent. The age of what people consider a period of responsibility has also changed throughout human history. This is my point. Many adults still act like children, but that doesn't make them children. Some children act like "adults" but that doesn't make them adults. It isn't necessarily inherent in the role. What people will define as "adulthood" is relative to the time. What you say is true in an overarching manner, yes.


----------



## Kopachris

This morning I dreamed that this thread was locked for going off topic, and I had to beg to the mods to unlock it because it's _meant_ to go off topic. Topical meandering, you know?


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> This morning I dreamed that this thread was locked for going off topic, and I had to beg to the mods to unlock it because it's _meant_ to go off topic. Topical meandering, you know?


I had my pretty much monthly "teeth falling out/getting messed up" dream last night. But it's the first time in my whole life that it had a happy ending because I went to the dentist and they said they could restore the teeth that had fallen out easily  I was so happy. but when I woke up I was even happier because I would still rather my teeth had stayed intact in the first place.


----------



## Lenfer

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Lenfer!
> Good to see you back, hope you're alright.
> 
> As far as im aware nothing much has changed except Polednice taking temporary absence...
> 
> I usually love milkshakes, but blech...


Thank you *Emiellucifuge* it actually helped a lot knowing I was thought of on the forum as stupid as that sounds. I'm glad to be back and catching up although I wasn't away as long as I feared it was cut short I do get a different vibe off the forum.

*Poley* has gone?! I saw him online the other night but didn't want to bother him. What happened is he ok? Maybe he has to concentrate on his studies, I hope your ok *Polednice*. :cheers:

:kiss: @ *Kopachris*

Off to bed good night all. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have an appropriate grumpy and cantankerous response available...


I thought this was your sweet side!  As much as I'm intrigued by a "*Sweettroll*" version of the original mark 72 don't go soft on us *Hilly*. You are an important force on the forum without your influence the counterbalance would be lost and the forum would descend into a apocalyptic nightmare.

Right this time off to bed, Good night. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> I thought this was your sweet side!  As much as I'm intrigued by a "*Sweettroll*" version of the original mark 72 don't go soft on us *Hilly*. You are an important force on the forum without your influence the counterbalance would be lost and the forum would descend into a apocalyptic nightmare.
> 
> Right this time off to bed, Good night. :tiphat:


Hah!  As long as _moody_ and _Sid_ (he just takes longer to get it out) are around, there will be balance.

When _Aramis_ was around, we had an entertaining _young_ grump. _some guy_ and _StLukes_ are grumpy enough, but they are specialists. _Argus_ is inconsistent, an alarming trait in a grump; folks need to know what to expect.


----------



## clavichorder

I am not so well. Something snapped inside of me at the concert last night. I was hearing the Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto, first time I'd ever heard it. Before that, there was a boring piece called "Five Sky Interludes from "Amelia."" Shostakovich's 8th was on the second half, but I left at intermission. Not only was I pissed that I couldn't really enjoy a moment of the Prokofiev, but I was pissed that I was so tired and bored, I fell asleep and jolted awake probably 6 times for the first piece. For Prokofiev the pianist sure worked hard, and no doubt, I might enjoy the piece some other time, but I was just agitated the whole time listening to it. For some number of reasons or whatever, I cried most of the way back to my piano teacher's condo at intermission(only a few blocks away). Fell asleep partially, woke up, and cried again when he came home and I had to explain myself. Something snapped, I don't know what. I feel so depressed today. I was doing well a few days ago. 

Now I'm looking the events of my week, that I had previously looked upon as something significant to build on, more as something wearisome to maintain.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Anyone missed me?

Just dropping in again.

I had 3 concerts this past week. One, I played in a woodwind quintet as a part of a chamber recital series, which we got an honorable mention for.  Then, an symphony orchestra concert featuring Bernstein's Symphonic Dances, and it was brilliant. Then yesterday I was in a ragtime orchestra, and we played soundtrack to a Charlie Chaplin silent film. Was a good week.


----------



## Ukko

Sounds like a fun time to me. Lots of variety, music you enjoyed playing... um, if good food and conversation made it in there somewhere, I'm not sure I want to hear about it. Envy is a sin, you see.


----------



## Kopachris

Just got this from the $5 DVD bin at Wal-Mart. Should be entertainingly bad.


----------



## clavichorder

It just dawned on me that the reason I feel so messed up is probably related to lack of medication. I guess my chemistry is dependent on them at this time. Well, I'm getting a refill tomorrow.

If this is TMI for you, I will not apologize.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> It just dawned on me that the reason I feel so messed up is probably related to lack of medication. I guess my chemistry is dependent on them at this time. Well, I'm getting a refill tomorrow.
> 
> If this is TMI for you, I will not apologize.


That last sentence is pretty epic.

I have something I need to get off my chest...but maybe here isn't the right place to do so.


----------



## Cnote11

Nothing is TMI for me.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Nothing is TMI for me.


We know :lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex

Say it! Say it!


----------



## Cnote11

You can always count on Dodie to be there to antagonize the situation.


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> I have something I need to get off my chest...but maybe here isn't the right place to do so.


Let me quote the OP:



Kopachris said:


> In this thread, people can share all the happenings of their life that they feel like sharing, be they good or bad, big or small, without the guilt of being an attention-horse.


In other words, this is exactly the right place to get things off your chest.


----------



## violadude

Ok..ok...ok.....

My emotions are in a bit of turmoil right now. I don't know how to feel about my relationship with my girlfriend. She's sweet but also very insecure and as a result very controlling and demanding. At first I could handle it, but it's starting to get out of control. She gets upset at me even when another girl posts a music video on my facebook wall! >.< She gets upset at me when I am messaging other people on facebook, she got upset at me because I was helping a girl with her orchestral score. She get's upset at me when I can't help her with her collage homework. All these things I have to be worried about combined with the fact that we can't even do anything together (it's getting to a point where we are running out of things to talk about even) is making the relationship really stressful on me. We fight to some degree almost every day. I've considered breaking up on multiple occasions, but then I remember how happy we used to be together or I look at some of our cute couple pictures we've taken or something cute she has written me and, even after all the stress and sadness she causes me sometimes, my memories of her keep me from ending it. 

However, at the same time as all of this, I've started to develop feelings for another girl. It's not a huge deal, she even has a boyfriend so it's not like I would even have a chance at the moment if I were single. She has a personality that I really like and she is also involved in music, which is something that I miss about my current girlfriend. But it makes me feel guilty. The fact that I have a girlfriend but also am having feelings for another girl, that makes me feel guilty. When I think about her I imagine how sad my girlfriend would be if she knew that I was. Feelings are feelings I guess though...

Anyway, today my girlfriend had somewhat of a breakdown. I guess she sensed that I was getting a bit tired of the relationship (even though at the moment I deny it) and she cried for a long time and kept saying things like I was the only person that cared about her and now I want to leave, and stuff like that. 

And after that whole thing happened I am now thinking to myself "****, there is no way in hell I could ever make someone that sad on purpose" so maybe there is no way out of this for me.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Convincing yourself that if you're making someone sad then you should break up simply proves the fact that you wanted to break up in the first place.

-- Dr Philip


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

The way I see it (violadude) is that you just need to make it a gradual thing. Just slowly distance yourself. 

This might be terrible advice, but it's how I would most likely handle it at least for the present moment.


----------



## beethovenian

I won't stand for a woman's tears or threats in such circumstances.

She is going overboard and making life miserable herself. I only regret that i didn't know her true self before starting a relationship.


----------



## Kopachris

If you want to avoid hurting her feelings, you need to make _her_ break up with _you_.

Have I posted this before? I'm getting the strangest sense of deja vu right now.


----------



## Polednice

I got 8 slices of ham in a 7 slice packet. Best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> I got 8 slices of ham in a 7 slice packet. Best thing that's ever happened to me.


Cannibal.

Oh right sorry, _vampire_ pig.

But I thought they only suck blood?


----------



## clavichorder

@violadude

I was really bad at this with my first relationship. It was handled very poorly on my part, so I have no advice, it seems to me you've stretched yourself and your empathetic capacities beyond where mine could have gone by several degrees. I tend to want to get things out in the open, but that can really hurt people's feelings even more in situations like this. I don't know if a circumspect approach is good either though. These things are messy, get right down to it. And long distance man, that stuff is hard. An aversion to long distance was essentially the way I excused myself from my prior relationship.


----------



## Praeludium

I can't help you bu things were also going like that with my ex-girlfriend.

No jealousy (what for? she had no risk of seeing me go with someone else) but she was constantly getting upset for tiny little things, was insecure, didn't support many things about me and got upset every time she saw them (I was (and am still to a certain extent)) often lisping when I'm talking to persons I don't know very well, not talking loud or slowly enough at all, quite shy, introvert, don't care for the material routine, etc.), was bored of only living though me of something like this (though she wanted to see me almost every day and she wanted me to call her at least one hour every evening - and she usually was getting upset very quickly because I had nothing to say to distract herself and was boring), and so on.

When (roughly one year ago) we got to a point where she was often threatening me of leaving me, where there wasn't one day without an argument (we were in the same class at the same high school living in the same village. Bad idea.), where she told me many times that I wasn't a real man but rather a child and that her friend's boyfriends or most of the men in the street seemed to be real men, _at least_, I took the initiative (she should have been pleased !) and broke up with her.

I'm feeling a bit bitter now because she was the only girlfriend I have ever had (at 16) and I feel there are very mediocre chances for me to get in an other relationship - except the fact that I don't know if I really like girls or not. That said at the moment it was like a great liberation - I had so much time on my hands to do what I wanted (mainly music, or being curious about anything, which she hated)! That was an amazing period. But I left behind me someone who was very cute and quite smart (albeit she wasn't "nerdy" at all, not like me). She's studying art history in Strasbourg and having a lot of friend and travels now, on the top of that. I've never heard anyone say this in French but I've heard it's quite current for English people to say it : C'est la vie !

Your situation seems _a bit_ different of course but I also needed to get that out of my chest.

But I mainly have the same opinion as dodecaplex or beethovenian.
We don't know how your sentiments are about the other girl but at least I can say, from my mediocre experience, that the trap one shouldn't fall into is, as dodecaplex very roughly said, to try to convince yourself you love/have to love someone. It was what I was doing and only lead to bad feelings at the end. Nothing positive came out of it. 
My ex and me are getting along pretty well as long as it's about sending us friendly mail every two months to know how things are going, but now I know that it would have been an horrible mistake to pursue this relationship just because I was (a bit, I care much less than a lot of persons) afraid to be alone.

The "you're the only person I care for" is, IMO, a very bad thing. That's certainly why I broke up and I'm sure a lot of other peoples do it too. 
IMO you just can't care/live for only one person for dozens of years without bad feelings at some points.

I guess that's why (serious and/or professional) musicians seem to often end up with musicians. 
Each of them are probably well aware of the fact that the other has other things to do apart being in a couple, and that it doesn't mean they don't care about the couple or whatever. Since music allows them to not be together too much, it musts work pretty well.
I guess it doesn't only work with music.

(Those are just opinions of course)


----------



## Meaghan

Praeludium said:


> The "you're the only person I care for" is, IMO, a very bad thing. That's certainly why I broke up and I'm sure a lot of other peoples do it too.
> IMO you just can't care/live for only one person for dozens of years without bad feelings at some points.


This. _This is very important._ It is rather emotionally manipulative of her to say such things. As an outsider, I am in no position to judge your relationship, but this indicates to me that it may not be a very healthy one for either of you at this point. If you do decide you want to stay with her, I highly recommend you talk with her about this issue, as uncomfortable as that might be, and do not let her continue putting you in the position of being THE person in her life. I have been put in that position, and it's a huge amount of pressure and sets you up for failure.

And no offense to iforgotmypassword, but if you do decide to break up with her, I do _not_ recommend "making it a gradual thing and slowly distancing yourself." Somebody tried to end a relationship with me that way once, and it really messed with me. Very painful and confusing and anxiety-producing; I really just wanted to know what was going on. Much better to be straightforward and honest.

I am no relationship guru, having only had several shortish relationships, no very sustained ones like yours; these are just my thoughts.


----------



## Cnote11

My last relationship ended the way iforgotmypassword would end it. No big deal there for me. We knew it was over, but we slowly distanced ourselves instead of doing it outright. Also, I don't really see the big deal about being put in that position of being THE person in someone's life. If it is serious I don't see how it is a big deal. I'm currently THE person in someone's life and I don't feel any pressure with it whatsoever. (Perhaps it's in a different way)

Either way, you have to break up with her, violadude. It just isn't happening with you. If you're drifting away and especially towards other women, it's a clear indication of how you feel about the relationship and it shows that you are lacking certain things you wish to gain out of the relationship. So, unless you can magically change her with a talk, you basically have to leave her or you'll probably hurt her more in the long run. Leaving behind memories can be a tough thing to do, but honestly you're putting her into turmoil with the way you are acting towards it. You being around and acting distant and the fighting is only going to serve to drive her mental. She needs to alleviate herself and the best way for her to do that is to be away from you, because you simply are not giving her what she needs anymore either.


----------



## Cnote11

If you want to stay together though, you should give her more attention. I'm not sure of her history, but it seems like she's lashing out because she's afraid of you drifting away. She seems afraid and senses that things are going downhill. If you want to change her attitude - you can talk all you want - but you have to show her through action that you are dedicated to her. I'm positive she senses your changing reactions towards the relationship, and it is obviously driving her up the wall.


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know if this is the right kind of humor, but be fortunate that your girlfriend is not also your practicing dentist

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/04/polish-dentist-pulls-ex-boyfriends-teeth-out/


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> I don't know if this is the right kind of humor, but be fortunate that your girlfriend is not also your practicing dentist
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/04/polish-dentist-pulls-ex-boyfriends-teeth-out/


I am probably a bad person because this is _hilarious._


----------



## Cnote11

That's absolutely horrible! People are so sensitive.


----------



## Polednice

However you approach and deal with the situation, dood, just make sure you never stick with the relationship because you don't want to make her upset. Almost everyone goes through great emotional upset with relationships, and while it's not nice to witness it first hand or feel like the cause (it takes two to tango, of course), it's a natural part of adult life, and she, like many others, will get over it and find someone better suited, leaving you both open to happier relationships with different people.


----------



## Cnote11

Yup. 

Now excuse me while I get back to my piles of work.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I'm in London looking at unis for the next few days.


----------



## Cnote11

Why London?


----------



## aleazk

I'm stuck with the proof of a theorem. I need to understand the full proof because it contains some interesting concepts. It's not a big deal, the proof uses results that I know and that I have studied, but I'm a little rusty with the details of some of them right now. So that's the problem, I'm lazy right now for re-read those concepts!.


----------



## Lenfer

Polednice said:


> I got 8 slices of ham in a 7 slice packet. Best thing that's ever happened to me.


You cannibalistic b'stard! I'm glad to see you *Polednice* I had been told you'd taken leave hope everything is ok. :tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

Couchie is back, so Polednice is back. He just couldn't go on with Couchie being banned.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Cnote11 said:


> Why London?


I grew up in London and two of the world's best unis for my subject who have accepted me are here.


----------



## violadude

Bored...watching random political videos for entertainment. Back when I used to be blindly conservative under the influence of my parents and my home life I couldn't watch too many videos with liberal points of views because I would get too upset. Now I don't get upset about points of views. I just watch and agree with the ones I agree with and laugh at the ones I don't haha and these random political youtube videos are perfect for that, especially the latter.

NOTE: Before anyone gets offended, understand I didn't say conservatives are blind...I said *I* was blindly conservative. Just wanted to make that clear....


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Bored...watching random political videos for entertainment. Back when I used to be blindly conservative under the influence of my parents and my home life I couldn't watch too many videos with liberal points of views because I would get too upset. Now I don't get upset about points of views. I just watch and agree with the ones I agree with and laugh at the ones I don't haha and these random political youtube videos are perfect for that, especially the latter.
> 
> NOTE: Before anyone gets offended, understand I didn't say conservatives are blind...I said *I* was blindly conservative. Just wanted to make that clear....


I think laughing is the best thing to do. The alternative is despondence at the idiocy of so many people. Personally, my interest in politics and society has dwindled considerably over the past year or two - I see a broken system governing a populace so un- and misinformed that there is no hope of reform.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> I think laughing is the best thing to do. The alternative is despondence at the idiocy of so many people. Personally, my interest in politics and society has dwindled considerably over the past year or two - I see a broken system governing a populace so un- and misinformed that there is no hope of reform.


We need MTV to talk about societal reform! Then people will listen.


----------



## beethovenian

violadude said:


> We need MTV to talk about societal reform! Then people will listen.


Pity they need somebody to tell them what to do.


----------



## Mesa

Financially crippled myself for the next month with a pair of D&G jeans today. If no-one else but me touches my genitals within the next 28 days whilst wearing them, i will ardently bark for my money back.


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> Couchie is back, so Polednice is back. He just couldn't go on with Couchie being banned.


I see I have nothing against *Couchie* I don't know him very well so this isn't aimed at you *Couchie* but I think a ban should be a ban unless it's a temporary ban.


----------



## Cnote11

It was temp. Polednice boycotted for the entirety of the temp ban. It was quite sweet of him.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Bored...watching random political videos for entertainment. Back when I used to be blindly conservative under the influence of my parents and my home life I couldn't watch too many videos with liberal points of views because I would get too upset. Now I don't get upset about points of views. I just watch and agree with the ones I agree with and laugh at the ones I don't haha and these random political youtube videos are perfect for that, especially the latter.
> 
> NOTE: Before anyone gets offended, understand I didn't say conservatives are blind...I said *I* was blindly conservative. Just wanted to make that clear....


Hmmm... blindly conservative you were? What kind of music did you listen to?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This morning on the tram on the way to school in I came up with is amazing pattern in my head played by wind instruments and thought "Oh my god this thing I have thought up is _fantastic!_ I must use it my orchestral composition that I have to write soon!" I had the motif repeating in my head until I got to school where I immediately went to one of the practise rooms and played it on the piano. Then I said "What?! This is the opening of Steve Reich's _Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards!!!_"

Such is the life of a composer in a world where the best tonal music has already been written.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Hmmm... blindly conservative you were? What kind of music did you listen to?


Same kind.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This morning on the tram on the way to school in I came up with is amazing pattern in my head played by wind instruments and thought "Oh my god this thing I have thought up is _fantastic!_ I must use it my orchestral composition that I have to write soon!" I had the motif repeating in my head until I got to school where I immediately went to one of the practise rooms and played it on the piano. Then I said "What?! This is the opening of Steve Reich's _Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards!!!_"
> 
> Such is the life of a composer in a world where the best tonal music has already been written.


That's enough!:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In eight days, I'll get on the seat of my 2010 Trek 1.2 Alpha Road Bike and do a Half-Century (50 miles, at least) or a Metric Century if I'm feeling really sporty (i.e.: 100 kilometers). If it works out as planned, it'll be the best "season-opening" on the two-wheeler since I was a high-schooler.

This season, I want to see if I can work my way up to the "City-to-Shore" run (which is 75 miles).


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> It was temp. Polednice boycotted for the entirety of the temp ban. It was quite sweet of him.


Which made the interval sort of a double blessing, eh what?

[You may, if you wish, consider the above to be a jest; or a snide attack; or something else. All options are open, and _I_ know my intent.]

:devil:


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> Which made the interval sort of a double blessing, eh what?
> 
> [You may, if you wish, consider the above to be a jest; or a snide attack; or something else. All options are open, and _I_ know my intent.]
> 
> :devil:


I shan't concern myself with your _potentially_ malicious intent and instead graciously accept it as a gesture of affection.


----------



## Cnote11

I personally read it with a tone of levity.


----------



## violadude

Had a funny conversation/argument with my girlfriend last night...it was only funny to me because she overreacted so much. So here is the script!

Girlfriend: What if I died tomorrow?
Me: That would be very sad.
GF: Huh??? That's it?? You wouldn't try and come visit me or anything??
Me: Well if I had enough money to fly to Australia of course I would do my best to get there on time assuming that I knew that you were going to die tomorrow.
GF:  I wouldn't care about money, if I knew you were going to die I would do my best to come visit you no matter what.
Me: I know you would babe, but sometimes our best isn't good enough either...
GF: What do you mean?
Me: If I was going to die tomorrow I can almost 100% guarantee you that you wouldn't make it on time.
GF: I would make it on time! Because I would try my hardest and best and get to you on time before you died!
Me: Ok...well how are you going to do that?
GF: Because I have money for school but I wouldn't use it for school I would use it to get to you.
Me: Ok, but how are you going to get a US Visa?
GF: I can just go down there and get it. Then it takes about a week to approve!
Me: ......but I'm dead tomorrow.
GF: I would know weeks ahead of time if you are going to die tomorrow because you would be in the hospital.
Me: Oh ok got it.
GF: I'm disappointed...you wouldn't even come visit me if I were going to die tomorrow and you would never see me again
Me: Babe you asked me a question..and I answered it realistically.
GF: ITS NOT REALISTIC! If you really love someone you would do whatever you can to go and see them!
Me: I know babe, but it is realistic because if I found out you were going to die tomorrow there is no way on earth I could raise enough money in time to come visit you. The plane ride alone is 16 hours, not to mention airport time. I would need to raise all that money in about 2 hours....
GF: If you really cared you would have been saving up this whole time.
Me: So......I should always have 1400-1600 dollars in my account just in case I somehow know that you are going to die tomorrow??.....
GF:  you disappointed me babe.
Me: Ok I'm sorry...I thought this wasn't that serious of a topic..I thought you were joking.
GF: What? Why would I be joking about death, it is serious! 
Me: ok.....

I don't remember, the convo kind of trailed off after that.


----------



## Cnote11

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Cnote11

Your girlfriend seems like she's ripe for the stealing, violadude.


----------



## Polednice

Hahahahahahahahaha! That was a glorious advert for homosexual relationships, dude (that is what all women are like, right?  ).


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha! That was a glorious advert for homosexual relationships, dude (*that is what all women are like, right*?  ).


All of the ones that are brainwashed by Hollywood's idea of what "true love" should be, and think movies like "The Notebook" should be the rule rather than an exception to the rule.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm happy my fiancee thinks The Notebook is a load of rubbish and Nicholas Sparks is a horrible author. Glad she reads Tolstoy and Pushkin instead. You can tell a lot about a woman from her book collection.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I'm happy my fiancee thinks The Notebook is a load of rubbish and Nicholas Sparks is a horrible author. Glad she reads Tolstoy and Pushkin instead. You can tell a lot about a woman from her book collection.


Well, I guess I'll check out this new girls library before I fully commit to liking her. :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Trust me. People act like these things aren't interconnected but they really are! You should always deeply go over these things with a fine-tooth comb before committing to anything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Had a funny conversation/argument with my girlfriend last night...it was only funny to me because she overreacted so much. So here is the script!
> 
> Girlfriend: What if I died tomorrow?
> Me: That would be very sad.
> GF: Huh??? That's it?? You wouldn't try and come visit me or anything??
> Me: Well if I had enough money to fly to Australia of course I would do my best to get there on time assuming that I knew that you were going to die tomorrow.
> GF:  I wouldn't care about money, if I knew you were going to die I would do my best to come visit you no matter what.
> Me: I know you would babe, but sometimes our best isn't good enough either...
> GF: What do you mean?
> Me: If I was going to die tomorrow I can almost 100% guarantee you that you wouldn't make it on time.
> GF: I would make it on time! Because I would try my hardest and best and get to you on time before you died!
> Me: Ok...well how are you going to do that?
> GF: Because I have money for school but I wouldn't use it for school I would use it to get to you.
> Me: Ok, but how are you going to get a US Visa?
> GF: I can just go down there and get it. Then it takes about a week to approve!
> Me: ......but I'm dead tomorrow.
> GF: I would know weeks ahead of time if you are going to die tomorrow because you would be in the hospital.
> Me: Oh ok got it.
> GF: I'm disappointed...you wouldn't even come visit me if I were going to die tomorrow and you would never see me again
> Me: Babe you asked me a question..and I answered it realistically.
> GF: ITS NOT REALISTIC! If you really love someone you would do whatever you can to go and see them!
> Me: I know babe, but it is realistic because if I found out you were going to die tomorrow there is no way on earth I could raise enough money in time to come visit you. The plane ride alone is 16 hours, not to mention airport time. I would need to raise all that money in about 2 hours....
> GF: If you really cared you would have been saving up this whole time.
> Me: So......I should always have 1400-1600 dollars in my account just in case I somehow know that you are going to die tomorrow??.....
> GF:  you disappointed me babe.
> Me: Ok I'm sorry...I thought this wasn't that serious of a topic..I thought you were joking.
> GF: What? Why would I be joking about death, it is serious!
> Me: ok.....
> 
> I don't remember, the convo kind of trailed off after that.


Come to Melbourne. Most liveable city in the world.


----------



## Cnote11

I agree... move to your girl viola. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Mesa

I must be the first student since 1975 to have the neighbours complain for having my classical music too loud. It was Rossini's Thieving Magpie overture.

She didn't find it funny, and warned me of something to the tune of 'turn off your bloody mozart or i'll send my son around'. The word 'bloody' was not used. I almost quipped 'How can your son hurt me from prison?' but i decided to be nice. I'll just wait until 3 in the morning and stick on the Rite of Spring.


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> Well, I guess I'll check out this new girls library before I fully commit to liking her. :lol:


Oh the innuendo for shame *Violadude*. 

I just wanted to say I've been quite tired and haven't been posting much. I apologise for not replying to my messages etc I will get to them with time forgive me. :angel:


----------



## kv466

Viola, dude,...you've gotta get yourself a girl who you can actually spend time with each day,...like, _real_ time in person and,...wow, still dizzy about the whole Australia thing...does that even really count?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What Australia thing?


----------



## Cnote11

You know, _that_ Australia thing.


----------



## kv466

I don't know, sorry...maybe I read wrong. :tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11

No, you didn't read wrong.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm back from the choir tour. We had a total of five concerts, 1 at a University, 1 at a community college, 1 at a retirement home, one at a private Christian college, and the last at a church as a public concert. It was a pretty fantastic experience overall. I learned a tremendous amount performing, feel like I made a good impression on my choral director and the piano accompanist, and got comfortable to a working extent with all the students on the trip, probably made some friends.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I'm back from the choir tour. We had a total of five concerts, 1 at a University, 1 at a community college, 1 at a retirement home, one at a private Christian college, and the last at a church as a public concert. It was a pretty fantastic experience overall. I learned a tremendous amount performing, feel like I made a good impression on my choral director and the piano accompanist, and got comfortable to a working extent with all the students on the trip, probably made some friends.


OH that's where you were. That's Good then. I thought you were dead.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> OH that's where you were. That's Good then. I thought you were dead.


I guessed you missed that I was going to be gone! Lol.


----------



## clavichorder

Edited,

nevermind.


----------



## Cnote11

Leave for two minutes and I miss a post by clavi


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Leave for two minutes and I miss a post by clavi


I'm attracted to girls who couldn't care less about me and even treat me poorly at times. I'm angry and sad. I even had the heart to turn down a girl I find ugly and awkward despite this treatment. The age old problem and I'm part of it. How do I expect to be treated by people who don't find me attractive when they know I like them? How should I treat people in the reverse situation? I need to do some introspection. It would be nice if my tastes lined up with reality, but I don't know if I can change what I like.

It also sucks being a 20 year old relationship virgin(with my preferred gender). Sex would probably be nice too, but I would want a more deep human connection.


----------



## Polednice

I'm sorry that you're having a rough time, clavi. I'm not sure if you meant it how I interpreted it, or if you were just concerned about treating someone as poorly as you've been treated, but just make sure you never feel as though you have to settle for someone you find unappealing because of your history with people so far. It sounds trite, but there will be someone right for you. I know that sounds ridiculous, but think of it the other way round - out of all the people in the country, do you really think you're that unique that no one could ever get you or like you? No one is that unique.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Sometimes, you speak such words of wisdom, Polednice, that it makes me cry.  Beautiful.


----------



## Ukko

*Or*, you could look beyond the walleye and the buck teeth; there could be somebody really fine in there.

:scold:


----------



## Kopachris

All of a sudden, I feel very grateful that I'm asexual. Not having to deal with sexual attraction as Clavichorder does (and, I presume, others do) makes my life seem extremely simple and manageable in comparison. :/

I've got an '89 Chevy Blazer 1500 that I need to replace the fuel pump on. To do that, I need to drop the fuel tank. To drop the tank, I need to remove the fuel tank shield. To get enough torque on the bolts holding that shield in place (which are corroded quite badly and therefore stuck to the chassis), I need to remove the rear bumper. Why in the world would they place the fuel pump at the _top_ of the tank?!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I'm attracted to girls who couldn't care less about me and even treat me poorly at times. I'm angry and sad. I even had the heart to turn down a girl I find ugly and awkward despite this treatment. The age old problem and I'm part of it. How do I expect to be treated by people who don't find me attractive when they know I like them? How should I treat people in the reverse situation? I need to do some introspection. It would be nice if my tastes lined up with reality, but I don't know if I can change what I like.
> 
> It also sucks being a 20 year old relationship virgin(with my preferred gender). Sex would probably be nice too, but I would want a more deep human connection.


well, I have 23 and I can tell you: do something about it, because otherwise it gets worse


----------



## Cnote11

That's so ESL of you, aleazk. (If you are saying what I think you mean)


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> That's so ESL of you, aleazk. (If you are saying what I think you mean)


what is ESL?


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> what is ESL?


I was just saying that he should improve his way of relating with people, because,otherwise, it gets worse (the isolation)


----------



## Polednice

Cnote11 said:


> That's so ESL of you, aleazk. (If you are saying what I think you mean)


He was actually saying that he has 23 girlfriends and it's become a problem.


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> what is ESL?


English as a Second Language. When you said "I have 23," you meant 23 years, not girlfriends, right?


----------



## Cnote11

aleazk said:


> what is ESL?


English-as-second-language. I thought you were saying you were 23 years of age. I'm going to roll with the 23 girlfriends thing though.


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> English as a Second Language. When you said "I have 23," you meant 23 years, not girlfriends, right?


Oh, is it so inconceivable that aleazk would have 23 girlfriends? You're so rude..


----------



## aleazk

well, I thought that it was clear what I said (since clavichorder mentioned his age with the number 20, I simply shortened "I have 23 years of age" to "I have 23", I suppose it was sloppy from my part). As for the girls, 24  (and obviously I'm a "ESL")


----------



## Polednice

aleazk said:


> well, I thought that it was clear what I said (since clavichorder mentioned his age with the number 20, I simply shortened "I have 23 years of age" to "I have 23", I suppose it was sloppy from my part). As for the girls, 24  (and obviously I'm a "ESL")


Awww, that's so cute - it's not the shortening, sweetheart, it's the verb. I _am_ 23.

Sorry for the overbearing affection - it's 5am and I'm reading about dictionaries.


----------



## Cnote11

The reason I say it is ESL is because in latin languages they use _have_ as the verb for age and things like being sleepy or being warm/cold. Same thing as "I'm making the bags" instead of packing, etc. etc. My fiancee's family came from Portugal/Brazil/France/Italy and she is 1st/2nd generation American/Canadian and says things like "Open/close the light/water" and what not. It isn't a jab at you when I say ESL, by the way aleazk.

I would believe he had that many girlfriends. Have you seen him? Quite the latin lover.


----------



## aleazk

Polednice said:


> Awww, that's so cute - it's not the shortening, sweetheart, it's the verb. I _am_ 23.
> 
> Sorry for the overbearing affection - it's 5am and I'm reading about dictionaries.


Oh, yes, I see. (in spanish what I have said would have sense, I will be more alert to not translate those kind of things then)


----------



## clavichorder

I feel terrible.


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> Awww, that's so cute - it's not the shortening, sweetheart, it's the verb. I _am_ 23.
> 
> Sorry for the overbearing affection - it's 5am and I'm reading about dictionaries.


5am + reading about dictionaries = passable alcohol substitute?


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> The reason I say it is ESL is because in latin languages they use _have_ as the verb for age and things like being sleepy or being warm/cold. Same thing as "I'm making the bags" instead of packing, etc. etc. My fiancee's family came from Portugal/Brazil/France/Italy and she is 1st/2nd generation American/Canadian and says things like "Open/close the light/water" and what not. It isn't a jab at you when I say ESL, by the way aleazk.
> 
> I would believe he had that many girlfriends. Have you seen him? Quite the latin lover.


haha, I was writing some clarification in those lines!. As for the Latin lover thing:  
:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> English as a Second Language. When you said "I have 23," you meant 23 years, not girlfriends, right?


I can believe both when it comes to _Aleazk._ In Spanish a literal translation of saying how _I_ am must be "I have fourteen years."

It's the same with French: J'ai quatorze ans; Aleazk a vingt-trois ans.


----------



## violadude

Well, as some of you may know I come from a family of Republican voting conservatives and I have become less conservative during my time in college and I just had my first "political argument" with my dad which was about the "wars" in the Middle East, which I think of course we should get out of. The argument was super frustrating...he doesn't understand the lies that we have been fed in the USA about what has really transpired over there and what led up to the 9/11 attacks. And then he said that college had brainwashed me and I need to read more conservative ideas...right...


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> And then he said that college had brainwashed me and I need to read more conservative ideas...right...


**** ME, I HATE it so much when people say this. Yes, being exposed to _more_ information is equivalent to indoctrination... Show me the evidence for your ideas or STFU.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> **** ME, I HATE it so much when people say this. Yes, being exposed to _more_ information is equivalent to indoctrination... Show me the evidence for your ideas or STFU.


Well, of course, Fox News puts out these stories about college professors being very bias and unreasonable and acts like every single college on earth must be like that because of these few random stories. It's a conspiracy in our education system, Polednice!

One of our arguments was about whether or not every Muslim on earth supports the terrorist attacks. I was trying to tell my dad that only Muslims with an extremist viewpoints are committing acts of terror and most of the Muslim world is moderate...quite similar to Christianity. But he said that, to him "A Muslim is a Muslim is a Muslim, the religion of Islam is evil" and he asked me "If every Muslim doesn't support these terrorist attacks, why hasn't there been one single Muslim group that has come out and denounced the terrorist attacks? I haven't heard of one. And Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity have people out there for them all the time asking them about whether they denounce the 9/11 attacks and none of them say they do."

Well, when I showed him a whole page of Islamic group's statements against terrorism... http://kurzman.unc.edu/islamic-statements-against-terrorism/

...he just shrugged.


----------



## Polednice

Oh Jesus, I didn't realise your Dad was that bad! 

This is the problem - they'll willingly gulp down all the right-wing propaganda they like, and then so long as you don't agree with them, you're indoctrinated. You should ask him exactly how much reading and learning about this political stuff you'd have to do before he respects your position. If he thinks that you'll never have done enough until you agree with his ideas, that displays a fundamental problem with the way he thinks. If he doesn't think there's a problem, it's a lost cause!


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> Oh Jesus, I didn't realise your Dad was that bad!
> 
> This is the problem - they'll willingly gulp down all the right-wing propaganda they like, and then so long as you don't agree with them, you're indoctrinated. You should ask him exactly how much reading and learning about this political stuff you'd have to do before he respects your position. If he thinks that you'll never have done enough until you agree with his ideas, that displays a fundamental problem with the way he thinks. If he doesn't think there's a problem, it's a lost cause!


You whippersnappers don't understand a Basic Human Attribute, represented by: "I will _not_ be proven wrong about something I feel strongly. It's too embarrassing." Us geezers have our pride.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> You whippersnappers don't understand a Basic Human Attribute, represented by: "I will _not_ be proven wrong about something I feel strongly. It's too embarrassing." Us geezers have our pride.


Ya, that's the general sentiment that I was sensing from my dad.


----------



## aleazk

violadude, is this your dad?...


----------



## clavichorder

Aleazk, I don't believe things get downhill past the age of 20. How can you be so pessimistic? I have every hope that my life will improve. I'm sorry it hasn't done so for you.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Aleazk, I don't believe things get downhill past the age of 20. How can you be so pessimistic? I have every hope that my life will improve. I'm sorry it hasn't done so for you.


well, good for you in that case. I was trying to help you, nothing more. If you think you are doing the right things, I'm not going to discuss that then. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> well, good for you in that case. I was trying to help you, nothing more. If you think you are doing the right things, I'm not going to discuss that then. :tiphat:


I think, _aleazk_, that we both hope _clavi_ will do 'the right things'. He is already starting -singing in a mixed choir is a 'right thing' - it familiarizes the practitioner with the concept of teamwork... could even lead to enhanced understanding of _women-as-people_. Most of them are, you see.


----------



## Polednice

Women are people like corporations are people!


----------



## clavichorder

Its kind of hurtful to see me spoken of a sort of wayward nutcase by both Hilly and Aleazk. I realize its just the internet and tones of voice can't factor into the interpretation, but I'm getting somewhat critical vibes.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think, _aleazk_, that we both hope _clavi_ will do 'the right things'. He is already starting -singing in a mixed choir is a 'right thing' - it familiarizes the practitioner with the concept of teamwork... could even lead to enhanced understanding of _women-as-people_. Most of them are, you see.


At least you recognize that I am trying.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Its kind of hurtful to see me spoken of a sort of wayward nutcase by both Hilly and Aleazk. I realize its just the internet and tones of voice can't factor into the interpretation, but I'm getting somewhat critical vibes.


well, I was in someway criticizing your attitude, but only because I was like you, and I thought too that it was only a matter of time, etc. But now I see that I was wrong, _my_ attitude was (is) a big part of the problem. That's all. Take it or leave it.
The choir is a good idea, I didn't know about that. Keep in that direction and stay away of self pity. :cheers:


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> well, I was in someway criticizing your attitude, but only because I was like you, and I thought too that it was only a matter of time, etc. But now I see that I was wrong, _my_ attitude was (is) a big part of the problem. That's all. Take it or leave it.
> The choir is a good idea, I didn't know about that. Keep in that direction and stay away of self pity. :cheers:


Seeing that you are only 23, still a young man like myself(only slightly older), what makes you think it won't improve yet? I think there is science that supports a tendency with the right assistance, towards increased happiness with age.


----------



## Polednice

I think on topics such as this more than any other, people would be wise to make no initial assumptions before levelling criticisms at people.


----------



## aleazk

Polednice said:


> I think on topics such as this more than any other, people would be wise to make no initial assumptions before levelling criticisms at people.


I have not said that. As I said, take it or leave it. I leave this conversation now.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> I have not said that. As I said, take it or leave it. I leave this conversation now.


I wish I could understand why this made you so unhappy.


----------



## Couchie

So much drama in this thread. This is why you don't talk about your life, but just repress all your problems.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Seeing that you are only 23, still a young man like myself(only slightly older), what makes you think it won't improve yet? I think there is science that supports a tendency with the right assistance, towards increased happiness with age.


Absolutely. Life is a progression towards bliss - if during the last few hours or minutes or seconds of it the endorphins kick in.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm on the mend, I intend to work extra hard with music this summer. There is even a thought of learning a new instrument, but I'm not sure. The goals: learn a sizable chunk of the Medtner A minor sonata if not all of it; get a voice teacher and get into the smaller ensemble group next fall.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My one and only brother is getting married this Saturday (May 12).


----------



## Cnote11

I finished school today... perfect grade point average still intact. I haven't been posting much lately. I'm far surpassed in daily post, but amazingly I'm still on top everywhere else... I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before I leave to Europe for the summer. Ah... I'm happy to be free.


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> I finished school today... perfect grade point average still intact. I haven't been posting much lately. I'm far surpassed in daily post, but amazingly I'm still on top everywhere else... I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before I leave to Europe for the summer. Ah... I'm happy to be free.


you are happy because you are free from your work or because you will leave your country, and the culture you *love* so much?


----------



## Moira

Cnote11 said:


> I finished school today... perfect grade point average still intact. I haven't been posting much lately. I'm far surpassed in daily post, but amazingly I'm still on top everywhere else... I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before I leave to Europe for the summer. Ah... I'm happy to be free.


Congratulations! A summer in Europe. Wonderful!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Where in Europe are you going Cnote? Its a big place!


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Where in Europe are you going Cnote? Its a big place!


But is it big enough for both _Cnotell_ and moi?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Are you going too?

Edit: Should I say 'coming'?


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Are you going too?
> 
> Edit: Should I say 'coming'?


(It is often difficult for me to determine whether I am coming or going.)

No, I have no employer, so nobody is paying my way. Anyway, with _Cnotell_ in Europe, there is room to wander in North America.

:cheers:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ah I didnt realise you were both such large people


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Ah I didnt realise you were both such large people


It's the egos. They take up a lot of room.


----------



## Cnote11

:lol: Hilly. Ah, I'm going to Scotland, England, Vienna, and Paris. Aleazk, I'm happy for both  Mostly the first reason though.


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> :lol: Hilly. Ah, I'm going to Scotland, England, Vienna, and Paris. Aleazk, I'm happy for both  Mostly the first reason though.


I hope you have a pleasurable, interesting, and informative time.

I'd love to spend a summer in the countryside in Scotland and England - and Wales. I try to avoid cities.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Have fun on your trip Cnote! I hope you have excellent wi-fi!


----------



## Cnote11

Thank you all. CoAG, I don't think I'll be on all too often. I'm going to be busy travelling a lot and spending all my time with my fiancee. She has an apartment in Scotland, so I'll have perfect wi-fi  I'm sure I'll make it on here and there.

Hilly, I'm going to be staying in the town of St. Andrews in Scotland. It is country side! I plan on exploring some islands as well as more country side and, of course, cities! Cities are my love, although I like a visit to the country side as well. I'm planning on visiting the Austrian country side as well, and I would like to visit the country side around Paris. I blame this on Monet. I really want to go see a few art museums in Paris that are big in Impressionist, Neo-Impressionist, Fauvism kind of stuff. 

Most of all though, I'm looking forward spending the six weeks with my fiancee. The last time I got to see her was back in October and it was only for two weeks. We have to be separated quite frequently due to busy lives and conflicting schedules. This is the longest I'll have seen her in quite a long time. We plan on moving in together at the beginning of next year for half of the year before having to run back off once again due to scheduling conflicts. We do what we can, and our diverged schedules are coming nearly to an end, so it shouldn't be much longer until we don't have to leave each other anymore.

I don't think I'll be making it to Wales, but you never know.


----------



## Cnote11

Seriously? I just got an infraction with the reason "trolling" because I said moody is often unsure whether people are joking or not.  How that is trolling in any manner is quite the mystery to me. I think I'm going to go visit science.


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> Thank you all. CoAG, I don't think I'll be on all too often. I'm going to be busy travelling a lot and spending all my time with my fiancee. She has an apartment in Scotland, so I'll have perfect wi-fi  I'm sure I'll make it on here and there.
> 
> Hilly, I'm going to be staying in the town of St. Andrews in Scotland. It is country side! I plan on exploring some islands as well as more country side and, of course, cities! Cities are my love, although I like a visit to the country side as well. I'm planning on visiting the Austrian country side as well, *and I would like to visit the country side around Paris.* I blame this on Monet. I really want to go see a few art museums in Paris that are big in Impressionist, Neo-Impressionist, Fauvism kind of stuff.
> 
> Most of all though, I'm looking forward spending the six weeks with my fiancee. The last time I got to see her was back in October and it was only for two weeks. We have to be separated quite frequently due to busy lives and conflicting schedules. This is the longest I'll have seen her in quite a long time. We plan on moving in together at the beginning of next year for half of the year before having to run back off once again due to scheduling conflicts. We do what we can, and our diverged schedules are coming nearly to an end, so it shouldn't be much longer until we don't have to leave each other anymore.
> 
> I don't think I'll be making it to Wales, but you never know.


Cnote11: _you must visit Ravel's house in Montfort l'Amaury!_!!!!!!!!!!, and then show me some pictures!!!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montfort-l'Amaury






!!!!!!!!!!!! and !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ukko

Cnote11 said:


> Seriously? I just got an infraction with the reason "trolling" because I said moody is often unsure whether people are joking or not.  How that is trolling in any manner is quite the mystery to me. I think I'm going to go visit science.


Consider it a 'going away for the summer' gesture. The mods are saying Bon Voyage, or maybe even Go with God. The fiance really doesn't fancy you hunched over the keyboard in the cottage anyway.

My friend _moody_ will do fine, now that I've advised him on a suitable procedure.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm glad he has someone here to guide him while I'm gone. Take care all! It has been nice and I've met a lot of lovely characters here. Even HillTroll has found the soft place in my heart recently. Farewell!

Note to ComposerofAvantGarde: I expect you to become the greatest composer of our generation! Men throughout all kingdoms will speak your name. Just hurry up and record that Marxist guitar piece already.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I'm glad he has someone here to guide him while I'm gone. Take care all! It has been nice and I've met a lot of lovely characters here. Even HillTroll has found the soft place in my heart recently. Farewell!
> 
> Note to ComposerofAvantGarde: I expect you to become the greatest composer of our generation! Men throughout all kingdoms will speak your name. Just hurry up and record that Marxist guitar piece already.


My colleagues and I are still rehearsing it. I have also sent the piece to my teacher who will send it to some university students to play as part of their ensemble course.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Bye Cnote. I will miss your humorously nonchalant way of doing things.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My colleagues and I are still rehearsing it. I have also sent the piece to my teacher who will send it to some university students to play as part of their ensemble course.









...................................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> View attachment 5017
> ...................................


Not _exactly..._ but close enough. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

I got drunk as hell for the first time ever in my life last night. It was wild. I'm sure Cnote would love to hear the details.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I went to the library today looking for some books about Karl Marx. Instead I found myself walking out with some E. E. Cummings, Emily Dickinson and 7 CDs of music (that I will upload onto iTunes on the computer so I can have a permanent copy ).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_townPhilly said:


> In eight days, I'll get on the seat of my 2010 Trek 1.2 Alpha Road Bike and do a Half-Century (50 miles, at least)


Did it!:trp: (Well... 54 miles, anyway. Here's the route!.)


> ... a Metric Century if I'm feeling really sporty (i.e.: 100 kilometers).


Next week (weather permitting), I'll try the 'Metric Century.'


----------



## aleazk

I like the personality of member @ComposerOfAvantGarde.


----------



## aleazk

I don't like the personality of member @ComposerOfAvantGarde.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I like the personality of member @ComposerOfAvantGarde.





aleazk said:


> I don't like the personality of member @ComposerOfAvantGarde.


Yes you do.


----------



## Ukko

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Did it!:trp: (Well... 54 miles, anyway. Here's the route!.)Next week (weather permitting), I'll try the 'Metric Century.'[/COLOR]


Just thinking about bike riding makes me tired. So I avoid that. On another topic... I see on the map that Levitown is nearby. Are any of the original tract-homes still standing? On yet another topic... what's the name of that river?


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> I got drunk as hell for the first time ever in my life last night. It was wild. I'm sure Cnote would love to hear the details.


_I_ would!
(at least 10 characters)


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I went to the library today looking for some books about Karl Marx. Instead I found myself walking out with some E. E. Cummings, Emily Dickinson and 7 CDs of music (that I will upload onto iTunes on the computer so I can have a permanent copy ).


1. So much good taste.
2. Yep, that's the way to get music.


----------



## Praeludium

I play guitar without nails. I rely on my flesh to produce tone. I have some kind of blisters on the index and middle-finger of my plucking hand. ****** tone. And an exam in a few days.

I have put my guitar into its case and I won't touch it before Tuesday (the exam being Friday). I'm getting tired of all those complicated things. Guitar is such an annoying instrument. 

Moreover, I need a shorter scale guitar (closer to XIXth/early XXth century) and nylgut/gut/whatever strings so that I don't hurt my fingertips playing it.
My current guitar is too much "tensed", very different from the Lacote I once tried which gave the feeling of being a very light, very supple instrument.
Moreover the sound I perceive as a played is way more richer than the sound perceived in the front of the instrument and I don't like it. At all. It should at least be the other way.

I don't know what to think of my guitar studies. I'm under the impression I could be a way better musician if I was studying it 2 or 3 hours a day but without pressure, without silly exams way above my level (whatever my teacher says). I began quite late, as a teenager, and have never really took the time to build things properly. I need to stop and to start again, because what I've been doing until now was right until a certain point but I'm hitting a ceiling, I'm under the impression I tried to build a castle on a foundation of sand. I could be happy with that and continue this way, but it'd just make me a mediocre musician - not bad, but not really good or interesting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I play guitar without nails. I rely on my flesh to produce tone. I have some kind of blisters on the index and middle-finger of my plucking hand. ****** tone. And an exam in a few days.
> 
> I have put my guitar into its case and I won't touch it before Tuesday (the exam being Friday). I'm getting tired of all those complicated things. Guitar is such an annoying instrument.
> 
> Moreover, I need a shorter scale guitar (closer to XIXth/early XXth century) and nylgut/gut/whatever strings so that I don't hurt my fingertips playing it.
> My current guitar is too much "tensed", very different from the Lacote I once tried which gave the feeling of being a very light, very supple instrument.
> Moreover the sound I perceive as a played is way more richer than the sound perceived in the front of the instrument and I don't like it. At all. It should at least be the other way.
> 
> I don't know what to think of my guitar studies. I'm under the impression I could be a way better musician if I was studying it 2 or 3 hours a day but without pressure, without silly exams way above my level (whatever my teacher says). I began quite late, as a teenager, and have never really took the time to build things properly. I need to stop and to start again, because what I've been doing until now was right until a certain point but I'm hitting a ceiling, I'm under the impression I tried to build a castle on a foundation of sand. I could be happy with that and continue this way, but it'd just make me a mediocre musician - not bad, but not really good or interesting.


Maybe you should grow your nails. I use nails when I play guitar and I get no blisters at all. Unless you are a hardcore historically informs performer who never ever plays 20th century repertoire it might be a good idea to use your nails.


----------



## Praeludium

I just like the tone of flesh - I know, that's a problem. I want to play XXth and XXIth century music and play with flesh. 
But to be honest I don't plan on trying to be a virtuoso guitarist winning contests and touring and... I just don't have the right profile. What I want to do as a guitarist is attaining a good level of proficiency (ie. being able to master Sor's op6 and op29 and HVL's 12 Etudes, which is quite a lot but still possible), teach and perform _how I want_ alongside.

But anyway I don't really imagine myself playing with nails. 
There's a tone that I want, I have it in my head, and it's a tone you can only get with bare flesh (if you don't have blisters haha). I tried growing nails many times (about 7 times of three years I think), but every time I have cut them because at some point I was feeling I wasn't doing what I truly wanted, even if it was the correct academic way and certainly the most efficient technically speaking.
This tone induces reeducating myself to play the guitar in a way better way (I'm working on that with my physiotherapist), forgetting those old habits underlying since I began guitar and particularly classical guitar as an autodidact, and playing with flesh.

You study composing, are you a pianist ? How much do you practice guitar btw ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^You are a very unusual guitarist. I have always liked the tone of flesh but only when played on gut strings. Maybe you could become a HIP guitarist specialising in 19th century repertoire but still occasionally playing the 20th century stuff like Villa-Lobos (which in my opinion sounds a lot better when played with nails rather than flesh). 

I don't formally study composition but I have done one and a half years of piano (another fingernail problem there!) and the last pieces I learnt on piano were Mozart sonata K283 and Chopin étude op. 25,2. I usually practise guitar between two and two and a half hours a day.


----------



## Cnote11

I don't like playing with my flesh most of the time


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^You are a very unusual guitarist. I have always liked the tone of flesh but only when played on gut strings. Maybe you could become a HIP guitarist specialising in 19th century repertoire but still occasionally playing the 20th century stuff like Villa-Lobos (which in my opinion sounds a lot better when played with nails rather than flesh).
> 
> I don't formally study composition but I have done one and a half years of piano (another fingernail problem there!) and the last pieces I learnt on piano were Mozart sonata K283 and Chopin étude op. 25,2. I usually practise guitar between two and two and a half hours a day.


Yeah this tone of flesh+gut is very different from what we hear usually on the guitar, it's another world, strange and mysterious. That's a part of why I like it so much haha. That said some guitarists manage to sound "meh" with flesh and gut.
I could not mainly play XIXth century repertoire, because I find 99% of it to be bland music and I don't like this at all hehe. 
I agree about HVL sounding better with nails. However I just want to study them for myself, not to play them in public. 
The piece I'd love to play in a concert someday that certainly sound better with nails is Murail's Tellur. Tant pis


----------



## Meaghan

I shipped my guitar from Philadelphia to Portland and forgot to insure it and it hasn't arrived yet.  I REALLY hope it arrives today.


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> I shipped my guitar from Philadelphia to Portland and forgot to insure it and it hasn't arrived yet.  I REALLY hope it arrives today.


Yeah, you'll be bummed if you don't have it in time for Whitman.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This afternoon I discovered I could improvise two voice fugues on the piano.

Tonight I'm off to the opera to see the world première of Midnight Son by Aussie composer Gordon Kerry.


----------



## Kopachris

Damn movies and alcohol for bringing up painful memories.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This afternoon I discovered I could improvise two voice fugues on the piano.


You are ahead of me!


----------



## Praeludium

A two voice fugue, but what is the tempo ? q:



I finally got the highest mark with the congratulations of the jury at my exam haha


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> A two voice fugue, but what is the tempo ? q:
> 
> I finally got the highest mark with the congratulations of the jury at my exam haha


Molto Adagio. And congratulations on your exam results!


----------



## Moira

Praeludium said:


> I finally got the highest mark with the congratulations of the jury at my exam haha


Congratulations. Well done!


----------



## Praeludium

Thanks, Moira and CoAG 
This is quite encouraging since I was expecting a fiasco until Thursday evening.


----------



## Kopachris

Helped a guest today who had her disabled elderly mother with her get two adjoining rooms close to the elevator so she could keep an eye on her mother. Turns out she's the hotel manager at the Montego Bay resort in Wendover, NV (another Nevada border town, like Jackpot). She gave me her business card and told me that if I was ever in town I should give her a call.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I won a composition competition the other day with my "Cataract 3/Yon" (see link in signature). I came first place which would have got me $100, but someone else came equal first with me and we get $50 each. But then I found out that I won another $50 for the best ensemble composition so I got the full $100 anyway .

I found out that I came equal first place with another 14 year old boy, which got me curious to find out the kind of music he wrote. So I google his name and I found him playing the piece he wrote:






I came equal first with that?


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won a composition competition the other day with my "Cataract 3/Yon" (see link in signature). I came first place which would have got me $100, but someone else came equal first with me and we get $50 each. But then I found out that I won another $50 for the best ensemble composition so I got the full $100 anyway .
> 
> I found out that I came equal first place with another 14 year old boy, which got me curious to find out the kind of music he wrote. So I google his name and I found him playing the piece he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came equal first with that?


I only lasted a couple minutes in. It seems a bit repetitive; is that because I don't 'get' the new music?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> I only lasted a couple minutes in. It seems a bit repetitive; is that because I don't 'get' the new music?


I don't understand what you are saying here. Do you mean you don't have the brainpower that is required to take in and appreciate my glorious composition or you can't stand listening to that fingerpicking nonsense?


----------



## Praeludium

Now that all my exams are finished, I'm going to :

- rebuild my guitar technique
- learning the piano at an accelerate speed. To be able to study the piano at my regional Conservatory, I must have an intermediate-advanced level, the entrance exam is in September and I began to learn the piano in January.
- build my ear ):
- deeply change how I perceive and how use my body (that's what I'm doing with my physiotherapist since a few months but now I must really begin to work hard on this)
- learning to be able to concentrate myself at 100% for 50/60 minutes at will (in order to work properly).


Those are all very demanding things but I'm very enthusiastic about what they'll bring me. Particularly the concentration thing, because at the moment there is like 5 minutes of work in 55 minutes of garbage in one session of work. If I could concentrate myself at 100% one whole hour, I'd be able to do much more in much less time.
Yeah I know, that's well know and that what everyone say, but everybody (is supposed to) know those kind of things and almost nobody do them.... Otherwise, there'd be a ton of amazingly good and versatile musicians.

edit : congrats CoAG ! I like you piece a lot. Played live by good musicians it musts sound ten times better, and it's already very interesting.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won a composition competition the other day with my "Cataract 3/Yon" (see link in signature). I came first place which would have got me $100, but someone else came equal first with me and we get $50 each. But then I found out that I won another $50 for the best ensemble composition so I got the full $100 anyway .
> 
> I found out that I came equal first place with another 14 year old boy, which got me curious to find out the kind of music he wrote. So I google his name and I found him playing the piece he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came equal first with that?


Congratulations! And regarding the judges at the competition:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Next week (weather permitting), I'll try the 'Metric Century.'


By way of update, I fulfilled the goal last week, adding over a dozen miles to the spin I took a week earlier. So... I've completed the "Metric Century,' for the first time since I was a high-schooler.

Expanded route here.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't understand what you are saying here. Do you mean you don't have the brainpower that is required to take in and appreciate my glorious composition or you can't stand listening to that fingerpicking nonsense?


Haven't heard your composition. Pretty sure I don't want to.


----------



## Kopachris

In other news... new uniforms for the hotel. Basically a suit and tie, rather than the vests we've been wearing (pic related--the old uniform).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> In other news... new uniforms for the hotel. Basically a suit and tie, rather than the vests we've been wearing (pic related--the old uniform).
> 
> View attachment 5230


Suit and tie sounds pretty flash.


----------



## Meaghan

Praeludium said:


> Now that all my exams are finished, I'm going to :
> 
> - rebuild my guitar technique
> - learning the piano at an accelerate speed. To be able to study the piano at my regional Conservatory, I must have an intermediate-advanced level, the entrance exam is in September and I began to learn the piano in January.
> - build my ear ):
> - deeply change how I perceive and how use my body (that's what I'm doing with my physiotherapist since a few months but now I must really begin to work hard on this)
> *- learning to be able to concentrate myself at 100% for 50/60 minutes at will (in order to work properly).
> 
> Those are all very demanding things but I'm very enthusiastic about what they'll bring me. Particularly the concentration thing, because at the moment there is like 5 minutes of work in 55 minutes of garbage in one session of work. If I could concentrate myself at 100% one whole hour, I'd be able to do much more in much less time.*
> Yeah I know, that's well know and that what everyone say, but everybody (is supposed to) know those kind of things and almost nobody do them.... Otherwise, there'd be a ton of amazingly good and versatile musicians.
> 
> edit : congrats CoAG ! I like you piece a lot. Played live by good musicians it musts sound ten times better, and it's already very interesting.


I want to learn this too. If you discover any useful techniques, do share!


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> In other news... new uniforms for the hotel. Basically a suit and tie, rather than the vests we've been wearing (pic related--the old uniform).
> 
> View attachment 5230


Only one piece of flair... tsk tsk


----------



## kv466

@Coag

Haha,...your piece that won sounds like what I was messing around with today on Moogle! Ok,...but, so is that not you playing guitar? Because if it is, your guitar was way out of tune halfway through the piece. I hope it wasn't you, though.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> @Coag
> 
> Haha,...your piece that won sounds like what I was messing around with today on Moogle! Ok,...but, so is that not you playing guitar? Because if it is, your guitar was way out of tune halfway through the piece. I hope it wasn't you, though.


_Psst...!_ I think the guy playing the guitar was the guy he tied with.


----------



## kv466

^

Ohk,...that's what I thought...I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## presto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I won a composition competition the other day with my "Cataract 3/Yon" (see link in signature). I came first place which would have got me $100, but someone else came equal first with me and we get $50 each. But then I found out that I won another $50 for the best ensemble composition so I got the full $100 anyway .
> 
> I found out that I came equal first place with another 14 year old boy, which got me curious to find out the kind of music he wrote. So I google his name and I found him playing the piece he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came equal first with that?


You're very talented, reminds me very much of Don Ross.


----------



## presto

I'm a avid collector of Bakelite and old radios. Recently I've been getting some of them out of my little museum, polishing them up and photographing them!
Here's one I did recently.........just 50 more to do!!!


----------



## Praeludium

It'd look even better in a post-apocalyptic garden.



Meaghan said:


> I want to learn this too. If you discover any useful techniques, do share!


The only thing I do at the moment is trying to stop and begin again immediately when I'm becoming distracted. And also doing exercises my physiotherapist gave me who include deep breathing. And just trying to do the effort of being concentrated. But I'm sure that those are things everyone know ^^ That's just what I'm trying to do at the moment and it's already not that easy to take this habit lol


----------



## aleazk

@Praeludium, just curiosity. Why you go to a physiotherapist?, you have suffered some accident?, or it's just part of your musical training?. Maybe I'm asking a silly question


----------



## Couchie

I killed a person


----------



## clavichorder

Couchie said:


> I killed a person


So what's new?


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> I'm a avid collector of Bakelite and old radios. Recently I've been getting some of them out of my little museum, polishing them up and photographing them!
> Here's one I did recently.........just 50 more to do!!!


Nice. Of those four knobs, which one controls stereo balance?


----------



## Praeludium

aleazk said:


> @Praeludium, just curiosity. Why you go to a physiotherapist?, you have suffered some accident?, or it's just part of your musical training?. Maybe I'm asking a silly question


I was feeling some pain in my elbows and near my right shoulder-blade, so I got to see a physiotherapist. It's also a part of my musical training - very useful things. Extremely important things actually.


----------



## Kopachris

I had a guest today (who was wearing a T-shirt with stylized music notes on it) mention that the material covering the front desk, a green pleather, would make a good music stand. I contemplated for a moment while checking her in, then mumbled and nodded, "yes it would"--plenty of grip to hold sheet music in place, you see. She asked if I was a "music person," and I said "kinda," explaining that I had done some studying of music theory on my own and had read a few books. *facepalm* I should have just said "yes."

Oh, also, my new suit-uniform has pockets that are big enough to fit a small notebook for music sketching. I'll post pics of the new uniforms tomorrow, if anyone's interested. The manager wanted to take pictures, but has an old, crappy point-and-shoot, and I offered to bring my own camera tomorrow.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris has such an interesting life. My life is basically the equivalent of Satie's _Vexations. _


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Kopachris has such an interesting life. My life is basically the equivalent of Satie's _Vexations. _


Well, at least you get to compete in something to make your life interesting. All I have is a job! :scold: 

(My life is only interesting because I meet a LOT of people at the hotel front desk, and a few of those people are interesting.)


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> In other news... new uniforms for the hotel. Basically a suit and tie, rather than the vests we've been wearing (pic related--the old uniform).
> 
> View attachment 5230


I'd refuse to wear anything with instructions! A suit and tie is fitting given your avatar.


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I'd refuse to wear anything with instructions! A suit and tie is fitting given your avatar.


Well, you don't have to worry about that anymore. We actually got new buttons earlier this year. And thank you!









EDIT: Aaahhh--my collar's crooked!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^You look pretty good in your new uniform, Kopachris!

As for me, I just performed at some classical guitar ensemble thingo where a few people played solo. It was at this church and there was no heating so it was absolutely frigid. The only place that was warm was in this small room out the back where a few guitarists waited before they went on to play their solo repertiore. As I was last, I stayed in the warm room the longest and my strings became used to the heat in the room and any sudden drop in temperature would defintiely not be good for the strings. 

As I walked in to perform it was so cold that my hands were numb by the time I sat down to play. I managed to play (although not very well) this hardcore classical guitar piece with full on chords and jarring tonalities by Australian composer Phillip Houghton (ask Sid James about him, he would have recordings of some of his pieces for sure). When it came to the triple-forte ending section I could hear my low e string on the guitar (which had to be tuned up to f in order to play the work) starting to unravel at the tuning pegs and a few bars from the end it had snapped off beyond repair.  I didn't know what to do so I just stopped and looked at the string and went on playing the piece from where I left off.


----------



## aleazk

^^ well, it's not really a big deal, also it was at the end of the piece, you are forgiven :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> ^^ well, it's not really a big deal, also it was at the end of the piece, you are forgiven :lol:


It turned the big dramatic final chords into little pathetic thuds. IT WAS A HUGE DEAL!!!!


----------



## presto

Happy day for me today! 
Celebrating 25 years of marriage with my lovely wife.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

presto said:


> Happy day for me today!
> Celebrating 25 years of marriage with my lovely wife.


Happy anniversary, Presto!

As for me, $100 cheque came in the mail. I think I'll get a whole bunch of Julian Bream CDs.


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> Happy day for me today!
> Celebrating 25 years of marriage with my lovely wife.


Well, I suppose I have to ask - How many years with the other one?


----------



## TxllxT

Next week we're heading for Paris


----------



## Johnnybroom

First time here. Just reaching out. Life is good but very weird these days. So what. Playing a lot of piano. Very enthusiastic, study a bunch on my own as well. Piano is not my job but it is my passion. Anybody out there who are completely devoted to the piano and classical music but it is not your job and you are not student?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Couchie said:


> I killed a person


This is probably a joke, but I somehow get the feeling that IF you did kill someone, you'd probably tell us for some reason. So...


----------



## Praeludium

There's a young violin teacher at my conservatory who is insanely attractive. 
What a shame that she smokes - spoils everything. ):
Anyway since I just look at her and definitely want to avoid to know her (which will be highly improbable even if I wanted to), it's not that much of a problem. She will just die younger and/or in an horrible way, having fattened up the tobacco industry, but I certainly won't be there to see it. That's violent but that's the truth. What a shame, really.


It's a bit depressing to feel distant from all the peoples (eg. not having a social life but not living in the middle of nowhere either), but there are good sides.


----------



## violadude

Wrote a big "article" last night about the controversy surrounding Live Action and Planned Parenthood last night. I don't want to talk too much about it since the moderators seem to be discouraging controversial subjects lately. But here is a link to what I wrote for anyone that is interested in reading it.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/rode...ar-against-planned-parenthood/467432463272102


----------



## Kopachris

Just got Thick As A Brick 2 in the mail.

EDIT: And two books, _Emotion and Meaning in Music_ and _The Language of Music_, as well as the FL Studio 10 Signature Bundle. Yay!

Also, huge power-outage this afternoon messed with the hotel and casino big-time.


----------



## Kopachris

Anyone interested in finding out how a hotel/casino handles a power outage? Too bad--I'm going to tell you anyway.

First of all, we have backup generators enough to (almost) run the whole place, but it took a couple hours to get the largest of them online, so we had lights out, no computers, and around half of the slot machines dead during that time. We have a record of how much money the player has in each machine stored in nonvolatile memory on a central server somewhere, so we can still pay out guests after their machine goes dead. The first places for emergency power to go are the aforementioned gaming servers (and the hotel servers, if applicable, but those are off-property), the main bank, and the telephones.

At the hotel, we normally print off the following hard-copy reports every two hours: in-house guest list by last name, in-house guest list by room number, expected arrivals, and the clean and vacant room list. These backup reports can be good for a couple dozen or so check-ins, but quickly get messy on any fairly busy day, as we've almost certainly checked in several people between the time the reports were printed and the time we have to use them, and housekeeping has almost certainly cleaned a few more rooms. Whenever this happens, we invariably end up with one or two guests checked into a room that's already occupied. Once the computers are back up, it also takes a while to transfer those manual check-ins to the computer, so we generally try to limit them if we can.

When I got to work at 2pm, just ten minutes or so after the power went out, the supervisors were busy working on the power situation, and so I sort of assumed the role of supervisor, calming the guests and making sure the other front desk agents were using the backup reports properly. Our first priority was to get at least one computer and one printer running with network connectivity so we could run fresh backup reports (the latest ones at the time were printed at 12:30 pm). On backup batteries, that would be about all we could do with the computers before they'd shut down again, but we'd be able to check a few more guests in. We were, however, able to run a very long extension cable from a powered area of the casino to the hotel in less time than it took to get the computers running on backup batteries and were able to check people in normally, for the most part. (With no A/C, I plugged a fan into the backup battery, instead.  ) We finally got that big generator running about fifteen minutes later (about an hour and a half after the power went out), and resumed business as normal. We did accidentally double-rent a couple rooms while we were in the process of transferring paper check-ins to the computer, but the guests were very understanding about it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I read the first paragraph and then I kinda zoned out.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^I read the first paragraph and then I kinda zoned out.


I expected that to happen.


----------



## Ukko

I read all of it. The storyline needs work.


----------



## Lenfer

Suffering from "_Jubilee_" overdose I do hate *England* sometimes (just sometimes). Looking for something decent to help pass the time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Suffering from "_Jubilee_" overdose I do hate *England* sometimes (just sometimes). Looking for something decent to help pass the time.


From what I know of England, I don't think they're _ever_ going to have a revolution to overthrow the royal family. Even though they do nothing now.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> From what I know of England, I don't think they're _ever_ going to have a revolution to overthrow the royal family. Even though they do nothing now.


How dare you! *DO NOTHING*? They [email protected]*! me off...

I agree though if even for a moment I thought they would get rid off them I'd move the *Bastille* myself brick by brick.

Do they force you "down under" to be joyous?


----------



## Chrythes

Don't they cost a lot of money to maintain? With that palace, royal horses and gold that needs to remain sparkling.


----------



## Lenfer

Yes they do *Chrythes*, yes they do. Some try justify their existence by saying they bring in a lot of tourism but it's a drop in the ocean compared to what they cost. Forgetting about cost for a moment they are unelected relics of the past that should be done away with. Luckily for my otherhalf and I we shall be moving to a place where there are no _Royals_.


----------



## Ukko

I'm guessing that the expenses are 'a drop in the bucket'. What I don't understand is why they are maintained, even though the electorate chose to join the EU rather than reinforce the Commonwealth. Seems like snarl in the logical line.


----------



## Lenfer

The monarchy and the people who find themselves in charge rely on one another for power. I have no idea why the *English* and or the *British* - from my experience it's mostly people from southern *England* - support the monarchy. I don't want to turn this into a political forum though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

How is the royal family a political subject now? I don't see them making any political changes around the place. And no, I don't think there is really much celebration down under. Queen Liz 2 has 60 years with her bum on throne, so what?


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How is the royal family a political subject now? I don't see them making any political changes around the place. And no, I don't think there is really much celebration down under. Queen Liz 2 has 60 years with her bum on throne, so what?


I had read in a newspaper that the *BBC* had asked the PM of your fine country for a comment and her aid told them that they wouldn't like the answer as she was a republican. I was only jesting when I asked about celebrations in your neck of the woods.

As for me not being *British* I don't care much about the royals but it does annoy me when the *BBC* et al turn into sycophantic bottom kissers. Only hearing one side of things is not good for anyone in any country. It's political because she is head of state of the *UK*, *Commonwealth* as well the state church, calling for the overthrow of the monarchy may be considered by some a political statement. :tiphat:

I just want to hear the news without it being 40 minutes of the queen and her entourage. Alas it will only get worse with the *Olympics*! I think we may need a vacation, I'm undecided not sure I'm up to it anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Perhaps a holiday in 2012's most liveable city? (ie. Melbourne)


----------



## Couchie

Lenfer said:


> Yes they do *Chrythes*, yes they do. Some try justify their existence by saying they bring in a lot of tourism but it's a drop in the ocean compared to what they cost. Forgetting about cost for a moment they are unelected relics of the past that should be done away with. Luckily for my otherhalf and I we shall be moving to a place where there are no _Royals_.


Roll out the guillotines!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive just passed my driving theory exam. Wooh


----------



## Kopachris

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive just passed my driving theory exam. Wooh


In the US, those written driving tests are usually extremely easy. Mostly just common sense stuff. Nevada's test kind of threw me off when I moved here from Idaho, though, as their test was more difficult, and some of their answers didn't even make sense. For example, the question "What should you look for as you approach an intersection to indicate another vehicle crossing perpendicular to you?" had a couple different answers, including "headlights," which seemed the most plausible to me. Makes sense, right? No, the answer they claim to be correct is "exhaust smoke." What?! If your vehicle is in working order, you should almost never see exhaust smoke coming from it!


----------



## Praeludium

Steampunk Nevada.


----------



## presto

presto said:


> Happy day for me today!
> Celebrating 25 years of marriage with my lovely wife.


Thanks for all the well wishers, just got back from a 3 day stay in Paris as a little celebration to ourselves. 
Never been before, the weather wasn't too good but we still really enjoyed it, Paris is certainly a very beautiful city!


----------



## cwarchc

It really is a fantastic city
I took the wife for our honeymoon
Loved it


----------



## Lenfer

I always found *Paris* the most beautiful when it rains. We will be moving back there once we are married your all welcome to come visit. 

I've had a very strange and painful day I've found myself overcome with questions but I am not sure if a thread will help or be a waste of time.


----------



## Xaltotun

Just moved to a new apartment! Had lived in the old one for 12 years.

What is strange is how my listening desires have changed. In the old place, I was recently listening to a lot of Shostakovich and Bruckner. Now, in the new place, I just want to hear Haydn, Mozart and Schubert!


----------



## emiellucifuge

This afternoon im going to see Pierre Audi and Ivan Fischer discuss their upcoming production of Parsifal!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> This afternoon im going to see Pierre Audi and Ivan Fischer discuss their upcoming production of Parsifal!


Wagner! What fun!

Today I found out that my pet goldfish (that I named *Ligeti*) died months ago.


----------



## Arabella

Tonight I am back at work. I work in Mental Health.
I am resting at home - just listening to music and searching the net, until I need to get ready. Am hoping to be out of the house slightly earlier than normal, to go shopping and grab a coffee before work.


----------



## science

Sitting here enjoying a cool night breeze after a hot day.


----------



## Lunasong

I am going to see a new musical tonight called "Band Geeks."

_With just nine members and dwindling funds, the Cuyahoga High Marching Beavers are close to extinction. When a troubled athlete is relegated to their ranks, Elliott, the tuba-playing band captain and Laura, his best friend, must find a way to unite the band, embrace their inner geek and save the Marching Beavers. BAND GEEKS is a rousing and triumphant musical for all ages!_


----------



## Roberto

Xaltotun said:


> Now, in the new place, I just want to hear Haydn, Mozart and Schubert!


Sounds as though the move has done you a lot of good then!


----------



## Roberto

Lenfer said:


> I've had a very strange and painful day I've found myself overcome with questions but I am not sure if a thread will help or be a waste of time.


Ooh - sounds interesting - do share those questions - a problem shared is a problem halved!


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wagner! What fun!
> 
> Today I found out that my pet goldfish (that I named *Ligeti*) died months ago.


I'm sorry to hear about your goldfish *CoAG* I cannot shake the feeling that *Couchie* was behind this... 

(I also find it very "cute" you named your fish *Ligeti*)


----------



## Mesa

I have blisters on my right forefinger and left thumb from trying to learn as much Bach and Stranglers as i can in 2 days. Everything in my body now hurts a bit.


----------



## Praeludium

I don't want to work. 
When I go to the conservatory, I can happily work continuously, taking short break every hour. 
When I'm at home, I just can't get myself to work. Most of the time I just want to alternate between listening music/having some entertainment and have naps.
I don't know how I will manage the summer vacations. I wish the conservatory was open all the summer. It's isn't, as far as I know. Depressing.


----------



## Meaghan

Praeludium said:


> I don't want to work.
> When I go to the conservatory, I can happily work continuously, taking short break every hour.
> When I'm at home, I just can't get myself to work. Most of the time I just want to alternate between listening music/having some entertainment and have naps.
> I don't know how I will manage the summer vacations. I wish the conservatory was open all the summer. It's isn't, as far as I know. Depressing.


Can you take private lessons during the summer? That's what I do to get myself to actually work. When I'm not taking lessons, I don't really do structured practice, I just play and jump from one piece to another all the time. So during the summer I go back to the piano teacher I studied with when I was younger and it helps me keep progressing while I'm away from school.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> Can you take private lessons during the summer? That's what I do to get myself to actually work. When I'm not taking lessons, I don't really do structured practice, I just play and jump from one piece to another all the time. So during the summer I go back to the piano teacher I studied with when I was younger and it helps me keep progressing while I'm away from school.


Whoa! A piano teacher? What does that do for your career as a clarinetist?


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from a trip to Bath (in the south west of the UK) bringing the youngest back from University for the summer
Great 2 days, nice sunny weather
Walk into the city centre last nice for a drink and something to eat, whilst watching the world go bye


----------



## Lenfer

Praeludium said:


> I don't want to work.
> When I go to the conservatory, I can happily work continuously, taking short break every hour.
> When I'm at home, I just can't get myself to work. Most of the time I just want to alternate between listening music/having some entertainment and have naps.
> I don't know how I will manage the summer vacations. I wish the conservatory was open all the summer. It's isn't, as far as I know. Depressing.


Perhaps your home surroundings are too comfortable? I know someone while working on new martial rented a small flat with no television, no refrigerator, no bed or sofa just a chair and his piano. I'm not saying you have to go to that extreme but making your home less "like home" may help you find the work ethic you are missing.


----------



## Meaghan

Hilltroll72 said:


> Whoa! A piano teacher? What does that do for your career as a clarinetist?


I used to take clarinet lessons during the summer as well, but I enjoy piano lessons more (and have been taking them longer).


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> I used to take clarinet lessons during the summer as well, but I enjoy piano lessons more (and have been taking them longer).


Ah so. Your decision, your life, your loss. Vaya con Dios.


----------



## Chrythes

Luckily she's got most of her life ahead of her, so it's not yet such a loss.


----------



## Meaghan

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah so. Your decision, your life, your loss. Vaya con Dios.


I'm still playing clarinet, just not taking summer lessons.


----------



## Ukko

Chrythes said:


> Luckily she's got most of her life ahead of her, so it's not yet such a loss.


Quite so. And yet, pushing away any opportunity to 'progress toward oneness' with the instrument is a loss.

I hope I will be forgiven for advancing this opinion:

_The piano is a percussion instrument with (usually) 88 tones. A mental/semi-rational process is required for the listener to hear 'legato'. Hence it makes music that the mind must interpret for the soul._

The clarinet needs no interpreter beyond the musician.


----------



## Kopachris

Finally at peace. 

Since the girl I fell in love with in high school (don't give me that "it's just a crush" crap; I've been there before) has turned 18, a lot more of her information has come up on the Internet. I am finally at peace because the information available on the Internet shows that she is perfectly happy with her life right now. She hates me, but she's happy now that I'm out of her life, and that makes me happy.

That sounds so stalker-ish.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Finally at peace.
> 
> Since the girl I fell in love with in high school (don't give me that "it's just a crush" crap; I've been there before) has turned 18, a lot more of her information has come up on the Internet. I am finally at peace because the information available on the Internet shows that she is perfectly happy with her life right now. She hates me, but she's happy now that I'm out of her life, and that makes me happy.
> 
> That sounds so stalker-ish.


Let's see....

A female turns 18 and a lot more information has appeared on the Internet, Kopachris is happy that his crush seems to be happy with her life.... Kopachris says he sounds stalke-ish....

When a female is 18 and suddenly a whole lot of stuff about her appears on the internet that makes a guy happy....

What website is this that you are talking about? Because either I am entirely correct or I have a very sick mind.


----------



## Lenfer

I haven't had much sleep but I a hospital appointment.  Hopefully we can stop for a coffee and perhaps a take a stroll to the bookshop, every cloud as they say... :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

L'enfer, you've been on Talk Classical an awful lot today haven't you?


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> Finally at peace.
> 
> Since the girl I fell in love with in high school (don't give me that "it's just a crush" crap; I've been there before) has turned 18, a lot more of her information has come up on the Internet. I am finally at peace because the information available on the Internet shows that she is perfectly happy with her life right now. She hates me, but she's happy now that I'm out of her life, and that makes me happy.
> 
> That sounds so stalker-ish.


You were not 'asexual'?. I think I have read something like that in some thread.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's see....
> 
> A female turns 18 and a lot more information has appeared on the Internet, Kopachris is happy that his crush seems to be happy with her life.... Kopachris says he sounds stalke-ish....
> 
> When a female is 18 and suddenly a whole lot of stuff about her appears on the internet that makes a guy happy....
> 
> What website is this that you are talking about? Because either I am entirely correct or I have a very sick mind.


Well, there was absolutely nothing before, so anything is a lot more than before. Now, there's Facebook, Google+, and Pintrest. I don't have an account with either of those services (and I'm not going to), though. Also, it's not that the information is available, but what information is available that makes me happy. She's happily attending a good state university, and being a geek. That's all I know.



aleazk said:


> You were not 'asexual'?. I think I have read something like that in some thread.


Asexual, but heteroromantic. Kinda complicated to explain.


----------



## Meaghan

I woke up very early this morning and went into work with my father, who is a high school teacher in a small town about twenty five miles from our city. I like waking up early (even though I usually can't get myself to do it), and it was a pretty drive, with the sun still low in the sky. Last time I was in this classroom, I was much younger than my father's students, and it's interesting watching his interactions with them now from the perspective of someone who is done with high school. I can't access facebook on the school's internet, and I didn't realize how odd it would feel not to check facebook in the morning. I get attached to routines, I guess.

In two weeks, I start my job at the art camp where I work every summer. I am looking forward to it; it is rewarding work.


----------



## Praeludium

Lenfer said:


> Perhaps your home surroundings are too comfortable? I know someone while working on new martial rented a small flat with no television, no refrigerator, no bed or sofa just a chair and his piano. I'm not saying you have to go to that extreme but making your home less "like home" may help you find the work ethic you are missing.


I'd love to do that !
Of course, the problem is the over-comfortable surroundings (as well as having a non-musical family)  
That's why I'm in a hurry to leave my parent's home hehe 
I can't make my home "less home" because it's my parents', not mine. My room is mainly filled with books and music. But there is also the computer. But I can't throw it because it's very useful for music (TC being an example) -_-'

Meaghan, I still have lessons until the end of the month but even with that it doesn't really work q: 
In the summer I'll still have piano lessons though. Guitar lessons, or more particularly stages/masterclass/camp/whatever would be very interesting, but, hm, it's a lot of money and I was already supposed to work this summer.

I could be "ok" with what the amount/the quality of work I currently have. But I don't want to be just "ok". I can't not have a life and just be "ok" in what I'm studying/living for.

Anyway, I'll find a way.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Well, there was absolutely nothing before, so anything is a lot more than before. Now, there's Facebook, Google+, and Pintrest. I don't have an account with either of those services (and I'm not going to), though. Also, it's not that the information is available, but what information is available that makes me happy. She's happily attending a good state university, and being a geek. That's all I know.
> 
> Asexual, but heteroromantic. Kinda complicated to explain.


Oh, well that's good to know. 

(oh dear I must have a very sick mind )


----------



## presto

Just so fed up with the weather! 
In the UK it's been rain, rain, rain, it's now meant to be the middle of the summer.
By this time of year I've usually got a nice tan and showing off my muscle in vests and pottering about in the garden. 
But I'm sitting inside looking out at the rain lashing down on my window. 
I'm a bit fed up, looks like we're not going to have a Summer this year!


----------



## Lenfer

aleazk said:


> You were not 'asexual'?. I think I have read something like that in some thread.


Not that he needs it but I'd like to come in on *Kopachris's* side here. Being asexual means you have little or no interest in sex it does not mean you can not fall in love or develop romantic feelings for someone. After sex and love do not always go together do they? :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

presto said:


> Just so fed up with the weather!
> In the UK it's been rain, rain, rain, it's now meant to be the middle of the summer.
> By this time of year I've usually got a nice tan and showing off my muscle in vests and pottering about in the garden.
> But I'm sitting inside looking out at the rain lashing down on my window.
> I'm a bit fed up, looks like we're not going to have a Summer this year!


I know how you feel! We've still had our furnace come on several times in the last month, and we have our thermostat set to 60 degrees Fahrenheit. It even snowed a little bit!


----------



## Lenfer

*Presto* two thirds of *England* where in drought before *April* that's no longer the case so there is a upside to all the rain. I do feel for all those people that have been flooded though luckily I live in a flood proof house.


----------



## presto

Lenfer said:


> *Presto* two thirds of *England* where in drought before *April* that's no longer the case so there is a upside to all the rain. I do feel for all those people that have been flooded though luckily I live in a flood proof house.


I'm glad I live on top of a hill.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh, well that's good to know.
> 
> (oh dear I must have a very sick mind )


Kopachris's female friend is not an internet porn star! (now, I hope that this is what you were thinking about, because if this is not the case then _I'm_ the guy with a sick mind! :lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Kopachris's female friend is not an internet porn star! (now, I hope that this is what you were thinking about, because if this is not the case then _I'm_ the guy with a sick mind! :lol


You have a very sick mind.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just had an argument with my friend (known here as WolfAlphaX) via text message. Apparently I'm more of a girl then she is.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You have a very sick mind.


:tiphat:...........


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> Kopachris's female friend is not an internet porn star! (now, I hope that this is what you were thinking about, because if this is not the case then _I'm_ the guy with a sick mind! :lol





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You have a very sick mind.





aleazk said:


> :tiphat:...........


:lol: Gotta have 10 characters.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just had an argument with my friend (known here as WolfAlphaX) via text message. Apparently I'm more of a girl then she is.


That's _Men_ for you my dear... 

Hope you can patch things up *CoAG*. :kiss:

Formal request to the *Admin* staff can we have a hug smiley please?


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> After [all,] sex and love do not always go together do they? :tiphat:


Not at all uncommon - on one side of the thing. The same could even be said of _interest_.

See, whippersnappers, I _do_ remember some of this stuff.


----------



## clavichorder

I just sang in front of a group of people, a Henry Purcell song, Pious Celinda goes to prayr's. I was the only one to sing anything remotely classical in the class. I think it went okay. I figure I did a good deed in exposing people to some classical music and singing all the notes correctly. It was nerve-wracking otherwise. Good experience.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just had an argument with my friend (known here as WolfAlphaX) via text message. Apparently I'm more of a girl then she is.


prolly cuz u havent asked her out yet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> prolly cuz u havent asked her out yet


I would rather go out with a pile of elephant faeces.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Double post. Deleted.


----------



## Chrythes

One of my friends went to a guitar camp last year where he was an electric guitar teacher. Usually most of the kids that go there are classical guitar players who are interested in learning the electric as well, so he just basically had to familiarize the kids with the instrument and show a few songs rather than actually teach music, either way it's still interesting and there's the teaching experience.

This year he can't go, so he purposed me to go instead of him. And weirdly I accepted! This is going to be my first teaching experience, a step in the way of realizing myself somewhere and a summer job, which was one my first goals this summer. Now I need to think of ways how to teach an 8 year old and a 17 year old.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chrythes said:


> One of my friends went to a guitar camp last year where he was an electric guitar teacher. Usually most of the kids that go there are classical guitar players who are interested in learning the electric as well, so he just basically had to familiarize the kids with the instrument and show a few songs rather than actually teach music, either way it's still interesting and there's the teaching experience.
> 
> This year he can't go, so he purposed me to go instead of him. And weirdly I accepted! This is going to be my first teaching experience, a step in the way of realizing myself somewhere and a summer job, which was one my first goals this summer. Now I need to think of ways how to teach an 8 year old and a 17 year old.


Give them an hour long lecture on the guitar solos of Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Chrythes

I was actually thinking about presenting the thumb technique that Hendrix used to often.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chrythes said:


> I was actually thinking about presenting the thumb technique that Hendrix used to often.


Well, I don't know anything about Hendrix, but to me it seems like a good idea to show the guitar technique of people like him.


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> Not at all uncommon - on one side of the thing. The same could even be said of _interest_.
> 
> See, whippersnappers, I _do_ remember some of this stuff.


Thanks *Hilltroll* by the time I noticed I had missed the all I couldn't edit the post.


----------



## Ravndal

Travelling to Berlin tomorrow, and going to see the berlin philharmonics for the first time on friday.


----------



## Kopachris

Just found out _The Legend of Korra_ is on Amazon Instant Video. Might end up with no sleep tonight. :/


----------



## aleazk

I was going to watch Greenaway's movie "The Cook, The Thief, His Wife And Her Lover" (which I have seen long time ago) but now the idea bores me, not the movie, but the idea of me seeing a movie. I'm in a state in which I don't have the will for paying attention to a movie.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just listen to the absolutely AMAZING music then.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just listen to the absolutely AMAZING music then.


You have seen the movie or you just read Michael Nyman in the credits?


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Just found out _The Legend of Korra_ is on Amazon Instant Video. Might end up with no sleep tonight. :/


Well, there it is. Just finished watching all nine episodes that have been released so far. Not a bad show.

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! THIS SHOW IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Sorry, lost my cool there for a moment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> You have seen the movie or you just read Michael Nyman in the credits?


I've never seen the movie. I only know about it because I am a part-time Nyman fanatic.  THE MUSIC IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've got my semester 1 guitar assessment for school on Monday. Gotta practise hard! My parents won't let me listen to the Tristan und Isolde CD (1966 Böhm) that came in the mail today until after the assessment. Or the Julian Bream box set for that matter.


----------



## Arabella

Back on a few night shifts from today 
At least I can have some music playing if it is quiet - that makes me happy.


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know if its the coffee or what, but I feel fantastic this morning! The four baroque keyboard pieces I embarked on learning at the beginning of the week are cooking away! Telemann, Buxtehude, Handel, and Bach-the German baroque is the theme. I'm starting a novel by Balzac called the Wild ***'s Skin and I look forward to reading it, especially since it is a joint project with a new person in my life who I'm getting to know, she's seeming to straddle the gray area between girlfriend and close friend, a wonderful person whose company I enjoy very much, and who happens to be very cute too(I hope she's feeling knowing and secure in these things).

And school is coming to a close, so I'll be free and relaxing for a while. Just one more choir concert. Then I am free to just hang out work on reading and music, and when that gets monotonous, I have hiking trips planned. A recipe for a good summer. 

Granted, I won't always be so high on life and sentimental, but it is enjoyable as it comes, and I feel like I'm growing a lot as a person.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

A boring day, I painted my patio today. In the evening I have an intermediate-boring French course. I hate teaching French.

Martin


----------



## cwarchc

Last day at work. Made redundant?
Thrown on the scrapheap 
Life's not all bad though, going on holiday/vacation on sat (booked months before)
So at least I have something to look forward too


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> [...]
> Granted, I won't always be so high on life and sentimental, but it is enjoyable as it comes, and I feel like I'm growing a lot as a person.


Try to schedule a month or so splitting firewood (with axe or maul that is). It would solidify your growth.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm going to a Flute Masterclass today!! 

It's at the Peabody Conservatory and will last for 6 days. I'm not bringing my laptop, so good-bye all! See you until next Thursday!


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> I don't know if its the coffee or what, but I feel fantastic this morning!


Sounds like coffee to me!


----------



## Praeludium

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going to a Flute Masterclass today!!
> 
> It's at the Peabody Conservatory and will last for 6 days. I'm not bringing my laptop, so good-bye all! See you until next Thursday!


Sounds like an amazing week !


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just got back home from a production of Parsifal.

Mind is blown.


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Just got back home from a production of Parsifal.
> 
> Mind is blown.


Must have been blown before you went. Eh?


----------



## emiellucifuge

No i definitely felt the blowing process with growing intensity throughout the performance.


----------



## science

Tear Down The Wall!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Tear Down The Wall!


I thought that happened already in the 80s?


----------



## aleazk

When I'm playing the piano, and for some reason I stop (to eat something or whatever, just a couple of minutes), then I go back and my cat always, but always, is seated over the keyboard! :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

science said:


> Tear Down The Wall!


Were you caught red-handed showing feelings of an almost human nature?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am too nostalgic. I just read this entire thread.



aleazk said:


> I'm working in the sequel of my recent piece about marxism. The instrumentation will be: 15 flutes, 12 harpsichords, 1 violin, 27 classical guitars (with only one string, all of them), 1 picture of *Ligeti*, 1 incinerated doll of Elgar and, finally, three kangaroos (singers).


I can't believe I didn't see this post before. *Aleazk, were you mocking me?*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And I think Aleazk thinks I am a kangaroo with a weird personality


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Also, I've started teaching composition. Only one student so far and she annoys me a hell of a lot the way she talks so negatively about her compositions. My lessons are free, I'm only teaching her out of kindness and the fact that her old teacher was so terrible. She needs support anyway.

(and no, Aleazk, Hill*troll*, Philip etc. she is _not_ my girlfriend and I do _not_ like her in that way. :scold


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And I think Aleazk thinks I am a kangaroo with a weird personality


Very nearly all 14-15 year-old intelligent male teens humans are 'quirky'. Probably the females too, but them I dunno about. Do not despair - eventually you will become geezers, and the mysteries will be revealed.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> (and no, Aleazk, Hill*troll*, Philip etc. she is _not_ my girlfriend and I do _not_ like her in that way. :scold


:lol::lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol::lol:


Unless you've been stalking me, you wouldn't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> (and no, Aleazk, Hill*troll*, Philip etc. she is _not_ my girlfriend and I do _not_ like her in that way. :scold


Your assumption of my assumption is ill-founded.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> Your assumption of my assumption is ill-founded.


Not quite, not quite.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Unless you've been stalking me, you wouldn't know what I'm talking about.


No I haven't, but it was just funny.


----------



## science

Kopachris said:


> Were you caught red-handed showing feelings of an almost human nature?


We don't need no education.


----------



## Kopachris

science said:


> We don't need no education.


Well then, maybe we should bring the boys back home.


----------



## Kopachris

Feeling kinda guilty right now. Last night as I was trying to sleep, I had the strangest feeling that I should've checked the schedule at work, but just shrugged it off (my normal schedule is 2pm-10pm Tuesday thru Saturday). Today as I was about to leave work at 10pm, I checked the schedule just for the hell of it and discovered that I was scheduled 6pm-2am today! Supervisor doesn't want me to stay until 2am now, though, because that'd be 4 hours of overtime. Oops.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am too nostalgic. I just read this entire thread.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see this post before. *Aleazk, were you mocking me?*


Yes, it was in the epoch of the Clara Schumann avatars affair.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Yes, it was in the epoch of the Clara Schumann avatars affair.


Oh yes I remember that.


----------



## Kopachris

Just figured out that I could plug one end of an audio cable into the headphone jack and the other end into the microphone jack, call someone with Google Voice, and play whatever I want them to hear (e.g. audio files, YouTube videos, Pandora, etc.). Even better, I can plug headphones or speakers into the _other_ headphone jack and listen in on the whole thing! :lol:

_Ooh... what about speech synthesis?_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've got my semester 1 guitar assessment for school on Monday. Gotta practise hard! My parents won't let me listen to the Tristan und Isolde CD (1966 Böhm) that came in the mail today until after the assessment. Or the Julian Bream box set for that matter.


Had my guitar assessment today. I played the whole thing by memory but I nearly died in one piece because I suddenly went blank half way through it.  I hope I still get a good mark.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Had my guitar assessment today. I played the whole thing by memory but I nearly died in one piece because I suddenly went blank half way through it.  I hope I still get a good mark.


How many pieces did you play?


----------



## Praeludium

And what are the pieces ?


----------



## aleazk

Yes, you can't just come here and say "I have played some pieces" and then leave the scene , we want more information!






(replace "burrito" by "information")


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

(leaves scene to avoid giving information)


----------



## Kopachris

I hereby resolve to do the following things:

1. Wake up no later than 10am every morning, whether I want to or not.
2. Get some exercise in the form of sit-ups and push-ups every morning, right after my morning coffee.
3. Eat a bit healthier (junk food on the weekends is still okay).
4. Release one track of electronic music every weekend, even if it's just something quick and easy, like ambient or acid house.
5. Work on writing (and practicing) music for my cello throughout each week. (I can do this during my down-time at my job.)


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> I hereby resolve to do the following things:
> 
> 1. Wake up no later than 10am every morning, whether I want to or not.
> 2. Get some exercise in the form of sit-ups and push-ups every morning, right after my morning coffee.
> 3. Eat a bit healthier (junk food on the weekends is still okay).
> 4. Release one track of electronic music every weekend, even if it's just something quick and easy, like ambient or acid house.
> 5. Work on writing (and practicing) music for my cello throughout each week. (I can do this during my down-time at my job.)


Seems pretty good. Personally, I would give priority to 3 and 5. As a third choice, 2. Even if you only achieve those items that I have mentioned, I would regard that as a success.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just experienced an earthquake if anyone here is interested.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just experienced an earthquake if anyone here is interested.


How big?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Crabby neighbor lady came over to tell us that if we didn't slow down she would call the police, because she didn't want her dog or kid to get run over. She claimed we had run over her dog. she made some other, even less pleasant, accusations.

Last week we were driving down our road when their dog came bounding out to chase us, my mom slammed on the brakes and the dog ran right into our car. We stopped and told her about what happened, the dog was limping, but it was entirely her own fault. We never go more than 20-25 mph down the road.

I am seized with the temptation to drive about two mph past her house and then vroom up to forty the moment I am past.

Oh, well.

Life's a farce
And she's an ****.​


----------



## Ravndal

Saw this today















Very inspiring. He got some crazy parents though.


----------



## aleazk

I'm studying right now, and for the past six hours. All this time I have had running in a loop only two pieces!   (Ligeti's Atmospheres and Lux Aeterna)


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I hereby resolve to do the following things:
> 
> 1. Wake up no later than 10am every morning, whether I want to or not.
> 2. Get some exercise in the form of sit-ups and push-ups every morning, right after my morning coffee.
> 3. Eat a bit healthier (junk food on the weekends is still okay).
> 4. Release one track of electronic music every weekend, even if it's just something quick and easy, like ambient or acid house.
> 5. Work on writing (and practicing) music for my cello throughout each week. (I can do this during my down-time at my job.)


I see nothing in there about chopping wood. Yeah, I know it's Nevada; still...


----------



## Ravndal

Kopachris said:


> I hereby resolve to do the following things:
> 
> 1. Wake up no later than 10am every morning, whether I want to or not.
> 2. Get some exercise in the form of sit-ups and push-ups every morning, right after my morning coffee.
> 3. Eat a bit healthier (junk food on the weekends is still okay).
> 4. Release one track of electronic music every weekend, even if it's just something quick and easy, like ambient or acid house.
> 5. Work on writing (and practicing) music for my cello throughout each week. (I can do this during my down-time at my job.)


Looks like a great list! Il join in on that one. Have been lazy on my productions lately also.

Here is my SC if you are interested

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Ukko

Klavierspieler said:


> Crabby neighbor lady came over to tell us that if we didn't slow down she would call the police, because she didn't want her dog or kid to get run over. She claimed we had run over her dog. she made some other, even less pleasant, accusations.
> 
> Last week we were driving down our road when their dog came bounding out to chase us, my mom slammed on the brakes and the dog ran right into our car. We stopped and told her about what happened, the dog was limping, but it was entirely her own fault. We never go more than 20-25 mph down the road.
> 
> I am seized with the temptation to drive about two mph past her house and then vroom up to forty the moment I am past.
> 
> Oh, well. [UNQUOTE]
> 
> Pass along this suggestion to your mom: Call the police. Tell them you are very concerned for the safety of the dog, who is apparently addicted to chasing cars, and so may be injured. Point out that dogs who chase cars usually also chase bicycles, thereby risking the well being of bicyclists.
> 
> It is almost certain that the police will take no action - but your mom will have established... prior concern?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> How big?


Biggest one we've ever had! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Crabby neighbor lady came over to tell us that if we didn't slow down she would call the police, because she didn't want her dog or kid to get run over. She claimed we had run over her dog. she made some other, even less pleasant, accusations.
> 
> Last week we were driving down our road when their dog came bounding out to chase us, my mom slammed on the brakes and the dog ran right into our car. We stopped and told her about what happened, the dog was limping, but it was entirely her own fault. We never go more than 20-25 mph down the road.
> 
> I am seized with the temptation to drive about two mph past her house and then vroom up to forty the moment I am past.
> 
> Oh, well.
> 
> Life's a farce
> And she's an ****.​


You should have run over the dog to annoy her.


----------



## kv466

Most recently I have been quite consumed with all sorts of work! The times I would spend here, tirelessly, are now being occupied by actual thinking and producing. On top of that, my playing schedule has drastically grown and that is a very good thing but sadly,...combined, these things are keeping me from my other passion,...all of you! While I love the income and appreciate being wanted as a performer, I miss my times here and look forward to a return as soon as things slow down! 

Til then, I'll still log on from time to time but will greatly miss my friends; you know who you are.


Keep it real on here and if you've never heard the Romantic Master,...do yourself a favor and do so!


sincerely,



kv


----------



## Kopachris

Just got audited by my supervisor at work. Doing well, but missing a few standards that _everyone_ misses anyway: 1) Greet guest with "Welcome to Cactus Petes!" (I usually skip it because it sounds too formal.) 2) Verify guest's address, phone number, and email address (I usually skip because they're supposed to get those during the reservation :scold. 3) Offer luggage assistance (I usually do this, no reason to skip). I need to work on adding (1) and (2) to my "script."



Hilltroll72 said:


> I see nothing in there about chopping wood. Yeah, I know it's Nevada; still...


lolwut


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Biggest one we've ever had! :tiphat:


5.3 on the Richter scale. Nothing happened much. I was in my room score reading some Wagner when my bed started wobbling and I was like "wtf?" I dived under my bed when the windows started rattling. The whole thing only lasted about ten seconds. My phone went up in smoke afterwards when I got heaps of texts asking I felt the earthquake. It was pretty much nothing, but yes it was the biggest earthquake I've ever expirienced in my life. :tiphat:


----------



## science

Almost late for work today because the taxi drivers are on strike. 

I don't care that they're on strike. I wish them the best. But someone should have told me.

Makes me so angry. It is a very good thing I can't get a gun in this country.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Almost late for work today because the taxi drivers are on strike.
> 
> I don't care that they're on strike. I wish them the best. But someone should have told me.
> 
> Makes me so angry. It is a very good thing I can't get a gun in this country.


Just be glad that your car didn't break down and you had to go to work by taxi....


----------



## Kopachris

science said:


> Almost late for work today because the taxi drivers are on strike.
> 
> I don't care that they're on strike. I wish them the best. But someone should have told me.
> 
> Makes me so angry. It is a very good thing I can't get a gun in this country.





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just be glad that your car didn't break down and you had to go to work by taxi....


I live right across the street from my workplace, so I walk. :/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> I live right across the street from my workplace, so I walk. :/


I sleep with my manuscript paper so I don't even have to get out of bed to go to work.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I sleep with my manuscript paper so I don't even have to get out of bed to go to work.


This is what CoAG must look like when he's working. The old-style decorations are to remind him of everything that has already been done.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> This is what CoAG must look like when he's working. The old-style decorations are to remind him of everything that has already been done.
> 
> View attachment 5695


Yes, yes I am a very nostalgic person actually. 

You just need to replace the bottles with empty cups of coffee, give the guy some crazy dark brown long curly hair and glasses and it would look _exactly_ like me. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have returned from the 5 day Masterclass at Peabody just today. It was worth a million words. But to describe succinctly, it was extremely memorable and encouraging to myself personally to continue with flute. I have found the calling of my life, and I will not let it go until the day it is taken from me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have returned from the 5 day Masterclass at Peabody just today. It was worth a million words. But to describe succinctly, it was extremely memorable and encouraging to myself personally to continue with flute. I have found the calling of my life, and I will not let it go until the day it is taken from me.


Goodness gracious, it must have been _very_ boring indeed!


----------



## Ravndal

scotch & tchaikovsky. can't sleep :-(


----------



## Lenfer

We've just got back from the cinema, haven't been in a long time it was most enjoyable even if we had seen the film before. Thought I'd pop on here while my better half makes us beverage and then I found this link on the news webpage.

Have a gander it's disgusting HERE. This is in *England* they call it *American* style? Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? If it's truly something that happens else where I'd be very surprised.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> We've just got back from the cinema, haven't been in a long time it was most enjoyable even if we had seen the film before. Thought I'd pop on here while my better half makes us beverage and then I found this link on the news webpage.
> 
> Have a gander it's disgusting HERE. This is in *England* they call it *American* style? Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? If it's truly something that happens else where I'd be very surprised.


Dem Yankees invented many things. Over-eating, obesity, super-size etc. I think that breakfast is disgustingly huge. Certainly *American style!*

On a similar note, I think there is some burger place somewhere that serves a meal that people have had heart attacks from just by eating it. There is even a warning sign on the menu that it is quite deadly!


----------



## Praeludium

I just finished reading the manga GTO - I began during the week. Great !

Yeah I know mangas are mainly entertainment and often quite far from being artistic work. But the good ones still leave such a great impression on me. They make the world they take place in seem amazing, particularly when they're shonens. Even when, like GTO, they try to deal with social problems.
This is definitely an "escapist reading", but I still love that (once in a while. I often read mangas when I'm bored during vacations).

Such a shame that the real world is seemingly so boring hehe


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cooked an omelette for the first time in my life. Was also the first time I have ever cooked anything other than toast without parent supervision. It took me about an hour to figure out what goes in and how much. I had to get my five year old sister (eleven year old's at school) to help me, but in the end I was happy with what I managed. It looked like a cane toad that had been squashed in one of those press-iron things, but it tasted alright.

EDIT: what the hell happened to this font???


----------



## emiellucifuge

So, I am going to see the magnificent Parsifal again on monday, but first things first. Tomorrow evening, two world premieres and a piece by Boulez performed in an old gas factory by the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Some players arranged spatially around the room.

Susanna Mälkki, dirigent
Anssi Karttunen, cello
Gustavo Gimeno, slagwerk
Herman Rieken, slagwerk
Kari Kriikku, klarinet
Ralph van Raat, piano

Rijnvos
Antarctique

Saariaho
Circle Map

Lindberg
Kraft

Boulez
Rituel in memoriam Maderna

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/page.ocl?pageID=29&filter=day&y=2012&m=6&d=22

Oh and the tickets were a free gift from the orchestra for our continued support!


----------



## Lenfer

I will no longer be posting on this site.

I have turned off private and visitor messages.

As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.

I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lenfer said:


> I will no longer be posting on this site.
> 
> I have turned off private and visitor messages.
> 
> As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.
> 
> I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit.


AWWWW!! 

We'll miss you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I will no longer be posting on this site.
> I have turned off private and visitor messages.
> As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.
> I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit.


GET BACK HERE NOW

We'll miss you L'enfer!

EDIT: I just sent a message to the admin team asking for an explanation.


----------



## clavichorder

Praeludium said:


> I just finished reading the manga GTO - I began during the week. Great !


I like that strangely interesting manga, its one of the few I know and I'm no manga conneseur.


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I will no longer be posting on this site.
> 
> I have turned off private and visitor messages.
> 
> As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.
> 
> I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit.


Noooooo!!! You said I could confide in you!


----------



## Kopachris

Oh, also, remember how I mentioned that the hotel manager at the Montego Bay in Wendover, NV gave me her business card and told me to call her if I was ever in Wendover? Well, today, a marketing consultant at Idaho Promotions Group gave me her business card and told me that if I was ever in Boise, she could hook me up with tickets. So I guess I've got show tickets in Boise and either a room or a job in Wendover.

I guess tips don't always come as cash.

Also, Twitter is crazy. @wilw (Wil Wheaton, actor for Wesley Crusher on ST: TNG) is followed by, among others, @PromoteIdaho (the aforementioned Idaho Promotions Group), @almightygod (self-explanatory), @TaraStrong (voice actress for numerous cartoons and video games), and @KopachrisMedia (me).


----------



## Ravndal

My arachnophobia starts to annoy me. I wake up 1-2 times every night, thinking a spider is crawling on me, or is right over my face.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> My arachnophobia starts to annoy me. I wake up 1-2 times every night, thinking a spider is crawling on me, or is right over my face.


When I was about seven or eight years old that happened to me. Woke up with a swollen face and had to go to hospital.


----------



## Ukko

Quote Originally Posted by Lenfer

<< I will no longer be posting on this site.
I have turned off private and visitor messages.
As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.
I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit. >>



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> GET BACK HERE NOW
> 
> We'll miss you L'enfer!
> 
> EDIT: I just sent a message to the admin team asking for an explanation.


L'enfer is a gentle soul. The response to personal attack is flight.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hilltroll72 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Lenfer
> 
> << I will no longer be posting on this site.
> I have turned off private and visitor messages.
> As far as I'm aware only the admin team will be able to contact me so please don't try.
> I'm sure you'll agree my departure will be no great loss as I didn't contribute anything of merit. >>
> 
> L'enfer is a gentle soul. The response to personal attack is flight.


What did you do this time?!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Cooked an omelette for the first time in my life. Was also the first time I have ever cooked anything other than toast without parent supervision. It took me about an hour to figure out what goes in and how much. I had to get my five year old sister (eleven year old's at school) to help me, but in the end I was happy with what I managed. It looked like a cane toad that had been squashed in one of those press-iron things, but it tasted alright.
> 
> EDIT: what the hell happened to this font???


I like how you have to get your *5 year old* sister to help you make an omelette.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I like how you have to get your *5 year old* sister to help you make an omelette.


Well it would have been ridiculous to get anyone else to help me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well it would have been ridiculous to get anyone else to help me.


Of course, of course! I was not implying that you should have got anyone else!


----------



## kv466

*Stars of Summer*

Well, since my last post here I have found myself coming on a little bit more but still very occupied. I did post something in my Keep Looking Up! thread but I don't know how large the following is in it so I thought I'd share a little something I used to do in my life here...for ten years, actually, some of you may know I created planetarium shows. Luckily, going through some old mini-discs, I found one and while it was one of my first ones and not exactly my best...it gives a glimpse at how I spent my time and the soundtrack has some classical goodies and well,...you might actually learn something too! Heh...hope you listen and enjoy...kinda like the violadude show except in the dark and not talking about music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Did you grow a neckbeard for the occasion too?


----------



## kv466

I'm just one of them ol' tyme rockers that refuses to cut his hair.


----------



## Vaneyes

I just peeled a banana, by myself.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> I just peeled a banana, by myself.


:clap:.filler


----------



## violadude

Woo...just found out our healthcare reform law was upheld by the Supreme Court ruling.

Score 1 for health insurance companies, the uninsured and slightly left of center Americans
Score 0 for real lefties of America
Score -1 for fear mongering neocon fascists


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Woo...just found out our healthcare reform law was upheld by the Supreme Court ruling.
> 
> Score 1 for health insurance companies, the uninsured and slightly left of center Americans
> Score 0 for real lefties of America
> Score -1 for fear mongering neocon fascists


Does that mean that your life expectancy decreased dramatically?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does that mean that your life expectancy decreased dramatically?


Hmm I thought it increased slightly...


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Woo...just found out our healthcare reform law was upheld by the Supreme Court ruling.
> 
> Score 1 for health insurance companies, the uninsured and slightly left of center Americans
> Score 0 for real lefties of America
> Score -1 for fear mongering neocon fascists


And which one of the three are you?


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> And which one of the three are you?


I'm not a neocon, and I'm not a health insurance company...lol


----------



## violadude

I find this super interesting...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> I find this super interesting...


Maybe you should add this to the "Most Interesting Thread Ever!" thread. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I find this super interesting...


I also find it super interesting. Which monkey are you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been trying to ask a person (no one in particular) out for coffee and the reply so far has almost been "maybe yes"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been trying to ask a person (no one in particular) out for coffee and the reply so far has almost been "maybe yes"


And now that "almost maybe yes" has turned into a definite yes because this person (no one in particular) wants to have coffee with me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And now that "almost maybe yes" has turned into a definite yes because this person (no one in particular) wants to have coffee with me.


And now that I ask this person (no one in particular) why this person wants to have coffee with me, this person (no one in particular) says something along the lines of "I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA!"


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And now that I ask this person (no one in particular) why this person wants to have coffee with me, this person (no one in particular) says something along the lines of "I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA!"


Well maybe you _shouldn't_ ask this no-one-in-particular person _why._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well maybe you _shouldn't_ ask this no-one-in-particular person _why._


Well maybe this no-one-in-particular person has some sort of secret that they are hiding from me?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well maybe this no-one-in-particular person has some sort of secret that they are hiding from me?


Well how would I know?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well how would I know?


I don't know how anyone else but this no-one-in-particular person would know. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't know how anyone else but this no-one-in-particular person would know. ut:


Exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Exactly what I'm saying.


But could you give me some advice perhaps? What should I say to this no-one-in-particular person?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But could you give me some advice perhaps? What should I say to this no-one-in-particular person?


I don't know...? ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't know...? ut:


Well, this no-one-in-particular person shared this secret with me and now I feel _very _ on top of the world.


----------



## aleazk

omg, you two don't have some kind of email for chatting among you or something?, this inundation of all the threads is becoming quite disgusting! 











!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> omg, you two don't have some kind of email for chatting among you or something?, this inundation of all the threads is becoming quite disgusting!
> 
> !


Us two have been visitor messaging each other for the past few hours. Yes we do have each other's emails but Maestro _NEVER_ replies.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Us two have been visitor messaging each other for the past few hours. Yes we do have each other's emails but Maestro _NEVER replies._


_

That's because I don't want to give you my last name yet. _


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> That's because I don't want to give you my last name yet.


 I don't need your last name after what you said in you PMs. I'm already happy enough!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't need your last name after what you said in you PMs. I'm already happy enough!


Omg, did you have to say that?  :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Omg, did you have to say that?  :lol:


WHOOPS, well Aleazk can't see our PMs can he? :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> WHOOPS, well Aleazk can't see our PMs can he? :lol:


I hope not! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I hope not! :lol:


Of course he can't! But if he ever finds out what has happened he'll *never* forget...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Of course he can't! But if he ever finds out what has happened he'll *never* forget...


Hahaha, no he won't (forget or find out). :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hahaha, no he won't (forget or find out). :lol:


Don't worry, I won't tell him *anything!*


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't worry, I won't tell him *anything!*


Good. 

No one should complain that this is off topic, it's what is happening in our lives isn't it? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Good.
> 
> No one should complain that this is off topic, it's what is happening in our lives isn't it? :lol:


*Definitely. *And it is happening *right now *too! :lol:


----------



## aleazk

maestro, be careful, there are some computer programs that, given your IP address, can reveal where you live. I certainly will not be surprised if our impulsive and pubescent friend, CoAG, is in the front door of your house in any moment!. I recommend you to cast him by throwing him some hot water from the window.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> maestro, be careful, there are some computer programs that, given your IP address, can reveal where you live. I certainly will not be surprised if our impulsive and pubescent friend, CoAG, is in the front door of your house in any moment!. I recommend you to cast him by throwing him some hot water from the window.


What fun. 

Well I don't have enough money to fly all the way to Queensland from where I live.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> maestro, be careful, there are some computer programs that, given your IP address, can reveal where you live. I certainly will not be surprised if our impulsive and pubescent friend, CoAG, is in the front door of your house in any moment!. I recommend you to cast him by throwing him some hot water from the window.


Hey that's a good idea! :devil:



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Definitely. And it is happening right now too!


Yep!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What fun.
> 
> Well I don't have enough money to fly all the way to Queensland from where I live.


awww, what a sad and moving love story! , I can hear the sad violins. :lol:. Oh, wait..."violins" :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> awww, what a sad and moving love story! , I can hear the sad violins. :lol:. Oh, wait..."violins" :lol:


What love story? Where did you get that idea from?!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> awww, what a sad and moving love story! , I can hear the sad violins. :lol:. Oh, wait..."violins" :lol:


:lol: filler


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What love story? Where did you get that idea from?!


You two are funny!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You two are funny!


Aleazk is being an idiot.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aleazk is being an idiot.


Aren't we all? Just joking, just joking.  :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Aren't we all? Just joking, just joking.  :lol:


What?  You must remember that I am quite dim.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What?  You must remember that I am quite dim.


Nothing! 

Edit: I thought you're IQ was 140?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nothing!
> 
> Edit: I thought you're IQ was 140?


I thought it was too! But now due to the things that are happening in our lives, I feel very confused.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought it was too! But now due to the things that are happening in our lives, I feel very confused.


Well go and un-confuse yourself! :lol: We should seriously stop messing up this thread now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well go and un-confuse yourself! :lol: We should seriously stop messing up this thread now.


We can't mess up this thread when we are talking about what is happening in our lives right now!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We can't mess up this thread when we are talking about what is happening in our lives right now!


Yeah, I know, but other people don't appreciate it! :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Just got up. Coffee's burnt, dog left a "present" on the floor, I tried to let them out and one attacked the other. I had to get in the middle and the attacker bit my left elbow rather hard, but not hard enough to bleed, and it is now quite sore. Not having a pleasant morning.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> maestro, be careful, there are some computer programs that, given your IP address, can reveal where you live. I certainly will not be surprised if our impulsive and pubescent friend, CoAG, is in the front door of your house in any moment!. I recommend you to cast him by throwing him some hot water from the window.


Actually Aleazk, I just googled my IP address, it came up with Brisbane! That's wrong by the way.


----------



## violadude

I am partaking in an "exchange" on youtube with perhaps the most moronic person I have ever met.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I am partaking in an "exchange" on youtube with perhaps the most moronic person I have ever met.


Link please?


----------



## Praeludium

It's 3:53 AM here and I still can't sleep. Boring. I knew it was a bad idea to have a three hours long nap at the end of the afternoon.


----------



## cwarchc

I've just got back from 2 weeks holiday/vacation in the Highland and islands of Scotland.
The house looks as though it has expoded dirty clothes?
Scotland was amazing.
No TV, no internet, no phones and 50 miles to the nearest supermarket
Solitude and wildlife
fantastic
Back to reality tomorrow


----------



## clavichorder

I just got back from a 5 day long camp. Hilltroll will be pleased to know that I chopped a little wood. But that was a minor aspect of the trip. I summited Mount St. Helens and camped at high altitude on Mt. Hood and also went river rafting. The greatest strain on me was the social aspect, I was the only 20 year old, the others were teenagers, but I still had a fantastic time, even socially at times.


----------



## Lunasong

Air show in town this weekend. Isn't this a great shot of the Navy Blue Angels?








(taken by my son, Aviation Photographer)

inverted...









more.


















During their aerobatic demonstration, the Blues fly six F/A-18 Hornet aircraft, split into the Diamond Formation (Blue Angels 1 through 4) and the Lead and Opposing Solos (Blue Angels 5 and 6). Most of the show alternates between maneuvers performed by the Diamond Formation and those performed by the Solos. The Diamond, in tight formation and usually at lower speeds (400 mph), performs maneuvers such as formation loops, barrel rolls, and transitions from one formation to another. The Solos showcase the high performance capabilities of their individual aircraft through the execution of high-speed passes, slow passes, fast rolls, slow rolls, and very tight turns. The fastest speed flown during an air show is 700 mph (just under Mach 1) and the slowest speed is 120 mph. Some of the maneuvers include both solo aircraft performing at once, such as opposing passes (toward each other in what appears to be a collision course) and mirror formations (back-to-back. belly-to-belly, or wingtip-to-wingtip, with one jet flying inverted). The Solos join the Diamond Formation near the end of the show for a number of maneuvers in the Delta Formation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^ The bottom paragraph means absolutely nothing to me, but those are great photos. 

Yesterday I was experimenting with omelettes again. I can now make two omelettes in less than an hour (without help) and I learnt two very important things when it comes to cooking:

1. Salty foods aren't to everyone's taste.
2. Smoked salmon and ice cream is not a match made in heaven.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 2. Smoked salmon and ice cream is not a match made in heaven.


I haven't tried that combination. But never try tomato sauce, ice cream, and doritos, oh and marshmallows. (Something that I ate one birthday party...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I haven't tried that combination. But never try tomato sauce, ice cream, and doritos, oh and marshmallows. (Something that I ate one birthday party...)


Sounds good. Must try it one day!


----------



## Lunasong

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1. Salty foods aren't to everyone's taste.
> 2. Smoked salmon and ice cream is not a match made in heaven.


Here in USA one of our fast food chains is selling bacon ice cream sundaes this summer. Our bacon is crispy and not like what other countries call bacon (we call that ham).









I think if you choose a salty food other than salmon (eeewww texture!) you may get better results.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Americans certainly have a way with food. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

Lunasong said:


> Here in USA one of our fast food chains is selling bacon ice cream sundaes this summer. Our bacon is crispy and not like what other countries call bacon (we call that ham).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you choose a salty food other than salmon (eeewww texture!) you may get better results.


I don't get *Americans*?  Salted nuts and ice cream or sea salted chocolate (delicious!) but not meat and ice cream! Dark chocolate goes well with red meats but bacon?  You seem to be a good cook *Lunasong* or at least have an appreciation of good food I'll wait to hear your judgement before passing mine.

While on the subject an *American* friend brought me some *Hershey's* milk chocolate as I'd always avoided it. It tasted like laxative I don't get *American* food. I've heard that there are hundreds of great local markets selling great food. But big companies try to sell bacon ice cream? 

Anyway looking for a birthday preset for my other half, it's taking ages and can't find anything. 

Last but not least *Rodger* won the tennis beating the *British* chap.  Happy Days


----------



## aleazk

I was going to play Ligeti's piano etude "Fém" (I'm in the first page , it's not "easy", but I can handle it), but it has so many notes... and I'm lazy right now . Also, I should have been studying causality theory in general relativity. A bad day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am meant to be composing.


----------



## science

I am full of love. 

Were I healthy, I would eat that bacon ice cream and like it. Then would I be no longer healthy.


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I don't get *Americans*? Salted nuts and ice cream or sea salted chocolate (delicious!) but not meat and ice cream! Dark chocolate goes well with red meats but bacon?  You seem to be a good cook *Lunasong* or at least have an appreciation of good food I'll wait to hear your judgement before passing mine.
> 
> While on the subject an *American* friend brought me some *Hershey's* milk chocolate as I'd always avoided it. It tasted like laxative I don't get *American* food. I've heard that there are hundreds of great local markets selling great food. But big companies try to sell bacon ice cream?
> 
> Anyway looking for a birthday preset for my other half, it's taking ages and can't find anything.
> 
> Last but not least *Rodger* won the tennis beating the *British* chap.  Happy Days


You're back!  Good to hear from you again! :lol:

Re: various foods and ice cream--watch Iron Chef America and Chopped. You will see some crazy things turned into ice cream on that show. I think they've done various seafood several times. I can actually see smoked salmon making very good ice cream, depending on whether or not you know what you're doing.


----------



## powerbooks

Lenfer said:


> I don't get *Americans*?  Salted nuts and ice cream or sea salted chocolate (delicious!) but not meat and ice cream! Dark chocolate goes well with red meats but bacon?  You seem to be a good cook *Lunasong* or at least have an appreciation of good food I'll wait to hear your judgement before passing mine.
> 
> While on the subject an *American* friend brought me some *Hershey's* milk chocolate as I'd always avoided it. It tasted like laxative I don't get *American* food. I've heard that there are hundreds of great local markets selling great food. But big companies try to sell bacon ice cream?
> 
> Anyway looking for a birthday preset for my other half, it's taking ages and can't find anything.
> 
> Last but not least *Rodger* won the tennis beating the *British* chap.  Happy Days


Ever heard of lobster ice cream?

yes, we Americans get it!

http://www.benandbills.com/ic_lobster.html


----------



## Lenfer

I didn't mean to offend *Powerbooks*. *Americans* have a bad rep with food and it's unjustified *KV* among others makes the most delicious "good" food. Yet *American* companies see to shovel (interest word) at the *American* public I don't understand it.

I don't want to wait for approval so I was wondering if I could ask your help everyone. We have 3 lovely ladies who clean for us and they do a very good job. My other half and I also clean and yet our house is so dusty and it's starting to affect me. Does anyone know of a way to remove dust, you know like an air purifier?

Thanks all. :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

I finally have my laptop and my old desktop working together in peace and harmony. I installed OpenSSH, Webmin, and a music streaming utility called Subsonic on the desktop. I can now stream my entire music library over my wireless network from my desktop to my laptop, and Subsonic will re-encode the file at a lower bitrate on the fly when necessary. Webmin also allows me to manage the desktop through my browser, and FileZilla installed on the laptop allows me to transfer files.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> I finally have my laptop and my old desktop working together in peace and harmony. I installed OpenSSH, Webmin, and a music streaming utility called Subsonic on the desktop. I can now stream my entire music library over my wireless network from my desktop to my laptop, and Subsonic will re-encode the file at a lower bitrate on the fly when necessary. Webmin also allows me to manage the desktop through my browser, and FileZilla installed on the laptop allows me to transfer files.


Interesting... Don't know what it means but I'm glad your computers are working.


----------



## jani

Since it would take a long time to get my thread accepted i decided to write to this thread.

So i have wanted to learn how to lucid dream over a month now, and i still haven't had any BUT i have been having more intense&stranger dreams.
For example i have started to taste food(not fully but i taste something), feel the ice under feet and hear my thoughts in my dreams.
Does anyone else on this forum has a interest for lucid dreaming?


----------



## cwarchc

My wife has a dust allergy.
We use a small purifier in the bedroom. It looks a bit like a goldfish bowl with a lid on it.
It draws the air in and forces it through water in the bowl. 
It works very well, you have to change the water everyday
I bought it from a local supermarket, Morrisons I think, for around £25



Lenfer said:


> I didn't mean to offend *Powerbooks*. *Americans* have a bad rep with food and it's unjustified *KV* among others makes the most delicious "good" food. Yet *American* companies see to shovel (interest word) at the *American* public I don't understand it.
> 
> I don't want to wait for approval so I was wondering if I could ask your help everyone. We have 3 lovely ladies who clean for us and they do a very good job. My other half and I also clean and yet our house is so dusty and it's starting to affect me. Does anyone know of a way to remove dust, you know like an air purifier?
> 
> Thanks all. :tiphat:


----------



## jani

So my laptop went apeshit(last night) and i had to reinstall everything ( because i had to reset facility settings) I Lost over 25 Compleated original song tabs( not recorded)
and dozens of unfinished compositions...


----------



## guythegreg

jani said:


> Since it would take a long time to get my thread accepted i decided to write to this thread.
> 
> So i have wanted to learn how to lucid dream over a month now, and i still haven't had any BUT i have been having more intense&stranger dreams.
> For example i have started to taste food(not fully but i taste something), feel the ice under feet and hear my thoughts in my dreams.
> Does anyone else on this forum has a interest for lucid dreaming?


I had a dream once where the whole dream suddenly burst into color and I started flying. And in another dream, I died.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> So my laptop went apeshit(last night) and i had to reinstall everything ( because i had to reset facility settings) I Lost over 25 Compleated original song tabs( not recorded)
> and dozens of unfinished compositions...


LOL that's why I use MANUSCRIPT although it isn't exactly fireproof and sometimes in my piles of old compositions I lose things like the second movement of my first piano sonata, but it was tonal and worser than my atonal stuff so OCH WELL!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

What happens in my life? Nothing, except these words by Emily Bronte, which are ringing day and night, night and day...

_Yes, as my swift days near their goal:
'Tis all that I implore;
In life and death a chainless soul,
With courage to endure._


----------



## Lenfer

Bought a new house in dire need of interior design help, should keep me busy for a while. Fun, fun, fun off to look at wallpaper. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Bought a new house in dire need of interior design help, should keep me busy for a while. Fun, fun, fun off to look at wallpaper. :tiphat:


Wallpaper? Why don't you keep the walls as they are or paint them *flourescent brown?*


----------



## Lenfer

Had a massage and got a few hours sleep but these new pills give me queasy feeling every time I lay down. Going to try and fall asleep in the chair. 

Have some ideas for new threads but there still in dream stage at the moment. Please someone post something musically interesting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been thinking of creating a thread called "I Eat Vivaldi"


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wallpaper? Why don't you keep the walls as they are or paint them *flourescent brown?*


:lol: Wonderful idea. I should have thought of that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, not boasting or anything, but a major point in my musical career has occurred: I got a new headjoint.  It's wonderful, and I'll probably keep it for years to come, into my musical career.









For those flutists on the forum, here's the insider's key word: Lafin.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wallpaper? Why don't you keep the walls as they are or paint them *flourescent brown?*


Why do this when you can buy new wallpaper?? It's fun I've got a large tome from the shop I buy my wallpaper over 1000 pages, or I could just have them make me a custom wallpaper I don't know. I doubt your house is florescent brown and I doubt very much that you'd paint it such a colour. After all money spent on paint is less money for *Ligeti* posters.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Why do this when you can buy new wallpaper?? It's fun I've got a large tome from the shop I buy my wallpaper over 1000 pages, or I could just have them make me a custom wallpaper I don't know. I doubt your house is florescent brown and I doubt very much that you'd paint it such a colour. After all money spent on paint is less money for *Ligeti* posters.


My room is painted *blue,* but you can't tell underneath all the *Ligeti* (and other modern composers) posters.


----------



## powerbooks

Lenfer said:


> I didn't mean to offend *Powerbooks*. *Americans* have a bad rep with food and it's unjustified *KV* among others makes the most delicious "good" food. Yet *American* companies see to shovel (interest word) at the *American* public I don't understand it.
> [......]
> 
> Thanks all. :tiphat:


No offense at all. 

I like the curiosity of all kinds of food. My daughter actually found this before our Maine vacation, and she liked to taste it. Upon arrival to the shop, she realized she really did like lobster on ice cream, and I have to take the whole bite. To me, it felt strange at first, but then the salty taste actually brings down oily texture off the ice cream! 

It was an adventure for sure. No less than eating an exotic food in a Chinese fast food market in Beijing!


----------



## Praeludium

I missed my father's birthday yesterday. I'm feeling quite bad for him since everyone (my mother and my two brothers) also missed it (my mother already had her gift ready and everything. It's just that we thought of it a 9 PM, after dinner).
I'm not close to my parents or to my brothers (it's just be too creepy for me, we have never been in this kind of relationship) but hum, coming home after work and seeing that nobody thought of your birthday in your family mustn't be a great feeling.

I really don't like to consider members of my family as human beings. More distance (in all the senses of the term) would be better. I know I shouldn't be saying that. Things would just be much simpler.


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I missed my father's birthday yesterday. I'm feeling quite bad for him since everyone (my mother and my two brothers) also missed it (my mother already had her gift ready and everything. It's just that we thought of it a 9 PM, after dinner).
> I'm not close to my parents or to my brothers (it's just be too creepy for me, we have never been in this kind of relationship) but hum, coming home after work and seeing that nobody thought of your birthday in your family mustn't be a great feeling.
> 
> I really don't like to consider members of my family as human beings. More distance (in all the senses of the term) would be better. I know I shouldn't be saying that. Things would just be much simpler.


why you say this?. That sounds like a problem you must solve right away, that's not healthy at all for you. I mean, you must live with them. Have you considered some professional help?.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Heard an arrangement I made of a Macedonian folk song performed. It was the first time I heard people play it (they have performed it a couple of times before) and I must say it was faster than I intended. Which is a very good thing considering its a Macedonian folk song! Most people would have played it _under_ the tempo I originally intended.


----------



## Chris

Had a tooth capped this morning on Britain's famous free National Health Service. It was £209.


----------



## Praeludium

aleazk said:


> why you say this?. That sounds like a problem you must solve right away, that's not healthy at all for you. I mean, you must live with them. Have you considered some professional help?.


I don't like the fact that I'm born from other human being - it's not that it's too common lol, it's just that it gets on my nerves that two bodies and two, erm.., fluids gave life to me. That's ridiculous. 
Moreover, I have some difficulties to see people eat things that they'll reject in a way or an other after that. I cannot help but think they're just bags of organ which maintain themselves before they begin to wither and eventually die. All of this is mediocre. This even more creepy when these bodies share the same genes as me, I guess.
And there's also the whole emotional side of things. Family is a chain. Friends are chains. Girlfriend/boyfriend are chains. I don't want chains... But I can't escape family, so I have to cope with it. All of this would just be easier if I had more distance between them and me.

But I want to see how I will react when I'll leave home - which I haven't done yet (I'm 18). I know how inconsistent and futile I'm so I wouldn't be surprised I'll change my mind. I guess it's quite normal at my age.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I don't like the fact that I'm born from other human being - it's not that it's too common lol, it's just that it gets on my nerves that two bodies and two, erm.., fluids gave life to me. That's ridiculous.
> Moreover, I have some difficulties to see people eat things that they'll reject in a way or an other after that. I cannot help but think they're just bags of organ which maintain themselves before they begin to wither and eventually die. All of this is mediocre. This even more creepy when these bodies share the same genes as me, I guess.
> And there's also the whole emotional side of things. Family is a chain. Friends are chains. Girlfriend/boyfriend are chains. I don't want chains... But I can't escape family, so I have to cope with it. All of this would just be easier if I had more distance between them and me.
> 
> But I want to see how I will react when I'll leave home - which I haven't done yet (I'm 18). I know how inconsistent and futile I'm so I wouldn't be surprised I'll change my mind. I guess it's quite normal at my age.


I guess you'll be living as a hermit when you leave home.


----------



## TxllxT

Breughelland is for me the Czech Republic


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have nothing to ask but that you would remove to the other side, that you may not, by intercepting the sunshine, take from me what you cannot give.


Diogenes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TxllxT said:


> Breughelland is for me the Czech Republic


Nice panorama shot, but I'm not sure if it would be _entirely_ fitting for a production of Le Grand Macabre. A _realist_ production, maybe.........


----------



## myaskovsky2002

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I have nothing to ask but that you would remove to the other side, that you may not, by intercepting the sunshine, take from me what you cannot give.
> 
> Diogenes


Martin, you are casting pearls before the swine. You see, nobody understands and nobody knows Diogenes... Is he an actor? A singer?

Ne parle plus.

Nikolai


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Praeludium said:


> I don't like the fact that I'm born from other human being - it's not that it's too common lol, it's just that it gets on my nerves that two bodies and two, erm.., fluids gave life to me. That's ridiculous.
> Moreover, I have some difficulties to see people eat things that they'll reject in a way or an other after that. I cannot help but think they're just bags of organ which maintain themselves before they begin to wither and eventually die. All of this is mediocre. This even more creepy when these bodies share the same genes as me, I guess.
> And there's also the whole emotional side of things. Family is a chain. Friends are chains. Girlfriend/boyfriend are chains. I don't want chains... But I can't escape family, so I have to cope with it. All of this would just be easier if I had more distance between them and me.
> 
> But I want to see how I will react when I'll leave home - which I haven't done yet (I'm 18). I know how inconsistent and futile I'm so I wouldn't be surprised I'll change my mind. I guess it's quite normal at my age.


It's good that you're thinking this way. It means that you don't simply accept that things are how they are and that's that, you truly analyze them and realize what they really mean. However I think it's important to find the beauty in these things. Perhaps re-analyze these things on an even smaller level. For instance, what's so disturbing about bodily fluids? Simply the preconceived notion that society has placed into your mind that they're "gross" when in fact they're just atoms. Atoms combined in complex and amazing ways to form life. That's incredible to me. Simply because they're in a liquid state as opposed to a solid or gaseous one doesn't make it "gross" in my mind. Same with fecal matter and the fact that we're "sacks of organs". It really isn't gross when you think past that first analysis, it's just incredibly mindblowing.


----------



## Cnote11

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Martin, you are casting pearls before the swine. You see, nobody understands and nobody knows Diogenes... Is he an actor? A singer?
> 
> Ne parle plus.
> 
> Nikolai


ComposerofAvantGarde has Diogenes Syndrome


----------



## cwarchc

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Martin, you are casting pearls before the swine. You see, nobody understands and nobody knows Diogenes... Is he an actor? A singer?
> 
> Ne parle plus.
> 
> Nikolai


Martin

He was Diogenes the Cynic, an ancient Greek philosphor (can't spell that?)


----------



## Cnote11

philosopher

There were a lot of Diogenes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> ComposerofAvantGarde has Diogenes Syndrome


Thank you what's that?


----------



## Klavierspieler

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Martin, you are casting pearls before the swine. You see, nobody understands and nobody knows Diogenes... Is he an actor? A singer?
> 
> Ne parle plus.
> 
> Nikolai


I know Diogenes.

He's really grumpy.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you what's that?


It means you run around shining a flashlight in people's eyes shouting "LIAR! LIAR! LIAR!"


----------



## Cnote11

It actually means this:

Diogenes syndrome, also known as senile squalor syndrome, is a disorder characterized by extreme self-neglect, domestic squalor, social withdrawal, apathy, compulsive hoarding of rubbish, and lack of shame


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> It means you run around shining a flashlight in people's eyes shouting "LIAR! LIAR! LIAR!"


I don't do that. I say to them "your opinion is *WRONG.*"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> It actually means this:
> 
> Diogenes syndrome, also known as senile squalor syndrome, is a disorder characterized by extreme self-neglect, domestic squalor, social withdrawal, apathy, compulsive hoarding of rubbish, and lack of shame


Oh yeah that's me.


----------



## Lenfer

I shall be going to "*Prom 9*" *Beethoven Cycle - Symphonies 1 & 2* at the *Royal Albert Hall* tomorrow. I think it will be rather splendid. It gave me an excuse to buy some new clothes as well.


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> It actually means this:
> 
> Diogenes syndrome, also known as senile squalor syndrome, is a disorder characterized by extreme self-neglect, domestic squalor, social withdrawal, apathy, compulsive hoarding of rubbish, and lack of shame


Or it could be teenage? No need to be mean *Cnote* I've seen his CDs they are not rubbish.


----------



## Guest

I will be the chair of the English department at my school for the new year...and as long as I can stand it!


----------



## Cnote11

L'enfer, ever so lucky! Please post a full review on TC about your night. Also, Ligeti might be considered rubbish by some! 

Congratulations are in order for Kontrapunctus. With all the complaining you do about teaching, I'm sure you've been in the game for quite some time! 

As for me, I'm leaving to Toronto tomorrow for an unknown amount of time. Since I am not bringing my laptop, I will not be on until I get back from my trip. I bid you all (temporary) farewell.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I hope you have excellent wifi in Toronto, Cnote! You must be on TC 24/7!


----------



## Guest

Cnote11 said:


> Congratulations are in order for Kontrapunctus. With all the complaining you do about teaching, I'm sure you've been in the game for quite some time!


Hmm..I don't recall complaining all that much: I actually love my job! OK, poorly written essays get more tiresome to grade as the years march on, but that's the main downside to my job. I'm beginning my 23rd year in August.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope you have excellent wifi in Toronto, Cnote! You must be on TC 24/7!


No Laptop?


----------



## Cnote11

It is as if CoAG cannot read


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> It is as if CoAG cannot read


I can't read words when they are on a computer screen. :tiphat:


----------



## Mesa

I've discovered my purpose! It's to become the new Phil Spector.

Hopefully in the pop production virtuosity, not the shooting women in the face part.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gonna get new bike next week.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gonna get new bike next week.


yes, but the question here is: you deserve it?, :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> yes, but the question here is: you deserve it?, :tiphat:


Yeah I do.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah I do.


well then.


----------



## Lunasong

I had a MRI this morning in an attempt to further diagnose a chronic shoulder problem I've been having. No one in my family has had one before so I didn't know what to expect except what I've seen on TV. The whole process took about 40 minutes. I was laid on a tray, given a blanket, eye pillow, and headphones (asked my music preference - "classical!"). After being all tucked in place, I was not to move. 
The process after being slid into the machine is very loud - like having a jackhammer outside your window - and pretty much relentless. I didn't have much of an opportunity to enjoy the music as I couldn't hear it. At some point, I realized I wasn't exhaling and started feeling like I was going to asphyxiate! A reaction to claustrophobia? I'm not sure - I've never had it before. I think it was more the relentless exposure to the noise activating my flight instinct and not being allowed to react. I tried my best to relax through it.
It wasn't a pleasant experience but I lived through it, and I will be grateful if it leads to a better diagnosis.


----------



## aleazk

^When I was a kid, I had a MRI. I don't remember it as a particularly 'noisy' experience, but it was pretty scary, however.


----------



## Mesa

Everyone knows Radiologists like John Cage, so they probably played a recording of 4'33


----------



## Very Senior Member

I've set aside this evening to watch the Proms TV broadcast of Beethoven's Symphonies 1 and 2 from the Albert Hall: Daniel Barenboim, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra. It starts at 7.30 pm.

The sound is being streamed on the internet, via the Radio 3 link. I'm not totally sure if this can be picked up around the world but I gather it can. It's a very high quality stream. So dust of "Audacity" and get yourselves a free copy.

So far in this Season's Proms I've found the sound quality to be very good. I don't know what the engineers have done exactly but the usual audience noises seem to be more subdued than I recall from previous years.


----------



## Guest

Lunasong said:


> I had a MRI this morning in an attempt to further diagnose a chronic shoulder problem I've been having. No one in my family has had one before so I didn't know what to expect except what I've seen on TV. The whole process took about 40 minutes. I was laid on a tray, given a blanket, eye pillow, and headphones (asked my music preference - "classical!"). After being all tucked in place, I was not to move.
> The process after being slid into the machine is very loud - like having a jackhammer outside your window - and pretty much relentless. I didn't have much of an opportunity to enjoy the music as I couldn't hear it. At some point, I realized I wasn't exhaling and started feeling like I was going to asphyxiate! A reaction to claustrophobia? I'm not sure - I've never had it before. I think it was more the relentless exposure to the noise activating my flight instinct and not being allowed to react. I tried my best to relax through it.
> It wasn't a pleasant experience but I lived through it, and I will be grateful if it leads to a better diagnosis.


I just went through the exact same procedure for shoulder pain--except they gave me earplugs instead of headphones! Turns out it was tendonitis and bursitis. Physical therapy is helping quite a bit. I hope yours is nothing serious.


----------



## Lenfer

Had a good time last night still very tired only logged in to check my messages and decided to stay till the recording was done. Hopefully someone in the *Literature* group will see my membership request and accept me. *hint*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I wanted to join the literature group ages ago and still I haven't been accepted.


----------



## presto

I've been working-out pretty hard of late and getting my body fat lower. 
I've now got a 30 inch waist and a 44 chest, pretty pleased with myself considering I'm 52, took this last week.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ I want to look like that when I'm 52


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> I've been working-out pretty hard of late and getting my body fat lower.
> I've now got a 30 inch waist and a 44 chest, pretty pleased with myself considering I'm 52, took this last week.


OK! Get after the neck.


----------



## Klavierspieler

To those attempting to join the "Literature" group:

The literature group is moderated by a guy (Siegmund) who is no longer active at TC. To join, because it is a moderated group, you have to be approved by him.


----------



## Ukko

/\ There is probably a way to disband that group and restart it with an active moderator.

[I read a lot, both fiction and non-fiction, but am very _cautious_ around 'literature'.]


----------



## Lenfer

Klavierspieler said:


> To those attempting to join the "Literature" group:
> 
> The literature group is moderated by a guy (Siegmund) who is no longer active at TC. To join, because it is a moderated group, you have to be approved by him.


Thanks *Klav* 

There is another group *Hilly* of which I am a member I just wanted to have one's cake and eat it. 

Edit:

I've just seen *Amazon France* are having a 4 CDs for €20 sale. However still living in the *UK* I get the short straw again. They actually have a "decent" selection unlike whenever *Amazon UK* has a sale all their trying to do is sell *André Rieu* CDs *shivers* blast you *Amazon*!

Think I'm the only *French* person on *TC* (that I know of) I wonder if there is a *French Talk Classical* out there waiting for me....


----------



## Praeludium

I'm French, and I think there are a few others (Philip at least speaks French).

edit : now that I think of it I've never put my location in my profile. I live in Besançon. I'd actually prefer a bigger town with a more active cultural life like Paris, Lyon or Strasbourg but Besançon isn't that bad. Except that's it's if France-Comté and we tend to have a terrible accent.


----------



## Guest

Kopachris said:


> Merlot, Tchaikovsky, and Camembert.


Is that CPE Merlot and JS Camembert?


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I'm French, and I think there are a few others (Philip at least speaks French).
> 
> edit : now that I think of it I've never put my location in my profile. I live in Besançon. I'd actually prefer a bigger town with a more active cultural life like Paris, Lyon or Strasbourg but Besançon isn't that bad. Except that's it's if France-Comté and we tend to have a terrible accent.


Just for curiosity...: when they will relocate Ravel's body towards the _Panthéon_?.


----------



## Chrythes

I was at a chamber music concert yesterday, the program was Brahm's Piano Quintet and Elgar's Piano Quintet, so I was expecting at least good music if the performance were to be poor. 
It turned the players were fine, but for some reason they decided to "mix" both quintets, putting whatever movement as the next one - they started with Brahms' fourth movement, went on to Elgar's second, then Brahms' second, Elgar's first, Brahms' first, Elgar's third, Brahms' third. 

What's the point of doing something like that? 
The music was so incoherent, tiresome and plain weird. It might made some sense if the works were at least somehow similar to each other, but these are totally different pieces of music.


----------



## Kopachris

MacLeod said:


> Is that CPE Merlot and JS Camembert?


Nah, PDQ Merlot and WA Camembert.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Praeludium said:


> I'm French, and I think there are a few others (Philip at least speaks French).
> 
> edit : now that I think of it I've never put my location in my profile. I live in Besançon. I'd actually prefer a bigger town with a more active cultural life like Paris, Lyon or Strasbourg but Besançon isn't that bad. Except that's it's if France-Comté and we tend to have a terrible accent.


Yes, several members are French-Canadian. Philip (one of them, at least), myaskovsky2002 (now banned). I believe Couchie lives in Quebec.


----------



## Praeludium

aleazk said:


> Just for curiosity...: when they will relocate Ravel's body towards the _Panthéon_?.


I don't know... Strange things happens with official distinctions. q: Some douchebags get them while great genius are ignored. (apparently Descartes isn't in the Panthéon !! Apart from novelists, there aren't much artists...) I think that's the same for noblesse titles in Britain.


----------



## Kopachris

Huge, huge concert today. Reba McEntire. Concert is more than sold out, rooms are absolutely sold out, and I get to work the shift where I get to deal with all the drunk people after the concert.


----------



## Lenfer

Given the size population there are an awful lot of *Australians* on *TC* (not complaining :cheers. It must be a magical place full of classical music and "*Galahs*".


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Lenfer said:


> Given the size population there are an awful lot of *Australians* on *TC* (not complaining :cheers. It must be a magical place full of classical music and "*Galahs*".


Don't forget the kangaroos!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Don't forget the kangaroos!


YOU'RE NOT REFERRING TO ME BY ANY CHANCE?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> YOU'RE NOT REFERRING TO ME BY ANY CHANCE?


Of course not m'dear. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Of course not m'dear. :lol:


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you. :kiss:


 Will you ever learn the art of being discreet?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Will you ever learn the art of being discreet?


I highly doubt it.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I highly doubt it.


Good, you're funny the way you are now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Good, you're funny the way you are now.


Thank you! :kiss:

I think I'll reply to you properly by PM.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you! :kiss:
> 
> I think I'll reply to you properly by PM.


Oh no! :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Huge, huge concert today. Reba McEntire. Concert is more than sold out, rooms are absolutely sold out, and I get to work the shift where I get to deal with all the drunk people after the concert.


Actually, my shift was rather slow. Not as many drunk people needing help finding their room as I thought there'd be. That's a good thing, though.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Actually, my shift was rather slow. Not as many drunk people needing help finding their room as I thought there'd be. That's a good thing, though.


The longer you live, the stronger the possibility that you will find 'slow' to be a good thing.

[including but not restricted to the obvious innuendo.]


----------



## science

I'm at the age where my divorced friends are getting remarried.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> I'm at the age where my divorced friends are getting remarried.


Ah yes. Being a perpetual bachelor, some 'new brides' have suspected me of being a Bad Influence. Unfortunately, a few of them appeared to have the hope that they were getting 'two for the price of one'. Also, and much more unfortunately, my divorced friends now tend to die instead of remarrying. Getting old is in general a revolting development.


----------



## Vaneyes

The saga about nuts bearing arms continues in America.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/world/americas/analysis-colorado-shooting-mann/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

NCAA sanctions sack Penn State with harsh punishments

http://www.sportsrageous.com/ncaa-sanctions-sack-penn-state-with-harsh-punishments-07-23-2012

I think the punishments are warranted, and hopefully will deter such abuse and other abuse in university athletic programs.
It was appropriate to punish the school, and not the current football program's players, in that players will be allowed to transfer to other schools without waiting the normal one year to resume play.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> The saga about nuts bearing arms continues in America.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/world/americas/analysis-colorado-shooting-mann/index.html


The number and grossness of the lies in that article would be startling if they were not commonplace.


----------



## Chris

Vaneyes said:


> The saga about nuts bearing arms continues in America.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/world/americas/analysis-colorado-shooting-mann/index.html


The bit that stood out for me was:



> Gun-friendly lawmakers have been active, too. Roughly half of the 50 U.S. states have adopted laws allowing gun owners to carry their guns openly in most public places. About as many states have "stand your ground" laws that allow people to kill if they come under threat, *even, in some cases, if they can escape the threat without violence*.


Are there really states that allow you to shoot when you are not under threat?


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> The number and grossness of the lies in that article would be startling if they were not commonplace.


"Going postals" and family murder/suicides are commonplace, too. What do you suggest to reduce, if not eliminate it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Chris said:


> The bit that stood out for me was:
> 
> Are there really states that allow you to shoot when you are not under threat?


Wouldn't suspicious behavior and trespassing be enough in Texas?


----------



## Ukko

Chris said:


> The bit that stood out for me was:
> 
> Are there really states that allow you to shoot when you are not under threat?


I suspect that the words you *bolded* refer to 'stand your ground'. The principle is subject to case by case analysis. Before its introduction, I (overweight and 74) would be required to attempt to run away from a mugger - a foolish endeavor, doomed to failure.


----------



## aleazk

Ugh, why cats have such bad breath?.


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah yes. Being a perpetual bachelor, some 'new brides' have suspected me of being a Bad Influence


Well I never!


----------



## science

Lenfer said:


> Well I never!


I did once, but in my defense, I was really drunk, and all three of them looked a lot like my wife.


----------



## science

science said:


> I did once, but in my defense, I was really drunk, and all three of them looked a lot like my wife.


Can't believe I wrote that. Must be HillTroll's influence.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Performed my Ode to Marxism for the first time.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Performed my Ode to Marxism for the first time.


Did you get paid?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Did you get paid?


No.

.

..


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> Did you get paid?


To each according to his needs... . At least quality is not a concern under that doctrine.


----------



## Lenfer

Early morning existentialist malaise, I feel disgusted by everything. :scold:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rehearsals for my orchestral composition "Workers of the World, Unite!" will commence on Tuesday the 31st of July.


----------



## Guest

Just bought been into town on lunch break and bought Cleveland/Boulez' _La Mer/Nocturnes/Jeux_. ("in 4D Audio!")

I'll be able to answer the question "Am I The Only One Who Hates 'Jeux'?" - though I suspect that neither love nor hate will apply yet!


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> Just bought been into town on lunch break and bought Cleveland/Boulez' _La Mer/Nocturnes/Jeux_. ("in 4D Audio!")
> 
> I'll be able to answer the question "Am I The Only One Who Hates 'Jeux'?" - though I suspect that neither love nor hate will apply yet!


Hah. Those are fine performances... the 4D is something else.


----------



## Guest

Did Jerry Goldsmith knowingly stea - sorry, borrow from Debussy (La Mer, 3rd movement) for the Star Trek: The Movie theme, I wonder?


----------



## Kopachris

MacLeod said:


> Did Jerry Goldsmith knowingly stea - sorry, borrow from Debussy (La Mer, 3rd movement) for the Star Trek: The Movie theme, I wonder?


Maybe. _La Mer_ is in the public domain, though, so it's fair game.


----------



## Praeludium

Help, I'm trapped in a shonen manga ! I won't be practicing seriously until I've finished reading it and it's 700 chapters long. (why the hell am I attracted by stupid mangas for young boys ?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> Help, I'm trapped in a schonen manga ! I won't be practicing seriously until I've finished reading it and it's 700 chapters long. (why the hell am I attracted by stupid mangas for young boys ?)


I'm attracted to stupid mangas for older boys.


----------



## Praeludium

What do you mean by that ?
Well I'm not only attracted to shonen, actually. I read Blame! recently and found it great. Gunnm and Nausicaa were nice experiences too.


----------



## Ravndal

enjoy a glass of wine, while watching some episodes of 30 Rock. (laugh-out-loud funny show) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0496424/

But now, time to fall asleep while listening to music. Been listening to bartok the last couple of nights, gotta find something new now 

Perhaps some preludes by debussy?


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm attracted to stupid mangas for older boys.


I used to be like that when I was 14. Japanese cartoon prono was hot.


----------



## clavichorder

Hey all!!! I just summited Mt. Ranier! Its a 14er in the Cascade range, in Washington. One of the hardest and most amazing things I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Hey all!!! I just summited Mt. Ranier! Its a 14er in the Cascade range, in Washington. One of the hardest and most amazing things I've ever been a part of.


Congratulations!

I want to do that hike someday. I've been up Mt. Whitney in California, but Rainier is much more difficult.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Five Guys* in 1982 pledge to meet at exactly the same place every five years for the rest of their lives...for a photo op.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/26/travel/friends-summer-photo-tradition/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## Kopachris

Just found out my new tablet was delivered to the PO Box yesterday. And now it's too late for me to go get it until after work.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> *Five Guys* in 1982 pledge to meet at exactly the same place every five years for the rest of their lives...for a photo op.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/26/travel/friends-summer-photo-tradition/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


I'm guessing you're the guy with the scowl on the far left.


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> I used to be like that when I was 14. Japanese cartoon prono was hot.


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


>


You could have commented on my mountaineering instead though? Isn't that just way cooler?


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> You could have commented on my mountaineering instead though? Isn't that just way cooler?


Yeah, that mountaineering thing is good - as long as you combine it with splitting firewood.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'm guessing you're the guy with the scowl on the far left.


Fifteen years in, two had a faint smile. They strike me as an unhappy lot. None had children. I guess that helps explain why they keep meeting like this. What would Jung say? What would Freud say? Discuss.


----------



## Crudblud

I have lots of work to do, so of course I decided to come back to this place and waste time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I have lots of work to do, so of course I decided to come back to this place and waste time.


Welcome back! I hope you stay this time. You should meet BurningDesire, another Zappa fan.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Welcome back! I hope you stay this time. You should meet BurningDesire, another Zappa fan.


Hello, good sir!

It'll probably be a regular thing for me to leave for a while every now and then. I get irritable if I stay too long and that's not good for anyone.

Oh, and I'm sure I'll see BurningDesire around the place.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Crudblud said:


> I have lots of work to do, so of course I decided to come back to this place and waste time.


That's exactly why I'm here, I've got lots of work to do... Oops, better get back to it. Eisteddfod tomorrow!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> That's exactly why I'm here, I've got lots of work to do... Oops, better get back to it. Eisteddfod tomorrow!


Good luck! I hope you win!


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> You could have commented on my mountaineering instead though? Isn't that just way cooler?


My apologies *Clav* I was just a bit taken back I didn't know they made pornographic cartoons thus the face. It wasn't so much it was you but you are right mountaineering is "waaay cooler"  I will focus my attention on this from now on.

Because of your avatar I often think of you as an eldery gentleman with a wide selection of hats. I realize this is most likely not the case but it can be quite hard when something clashes with your mental image of someone. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> My apologies *Clav* I was just a bit taken back *I didn't know they made pornographic cartoons* thus the face. It wasn't so much it was you but you are right mountaineering is "waaay cooler"  I will focus my attention on this from now on.


Geez where have _you_ been?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Geez where have _you_ been?


Exactly where I have been.  I didn't know they did either.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Maybe it's just Clav and me then.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe it's just Clav and me then.


Must be. Weird people...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Must be. Weird people...


I want to grow a neckbeard, create an ensemble dedicated to the music of *Ligeti* and I want to be a transvestite.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I want to grow a neckbeard, create an ensemble dedicated to the music of *Ligeti* and I want to be a transvestite.


You do that! (Except that's quite normal). :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You do that! (Except that's quite normal). :lol:


Even the transvestite part?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Even the transvestite part?


Maybe for you (just joking!)

Probably not.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Maybe for you (just joking!)
> 
> Probably not.


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you. :kiss:


No worries. :kiss:

^Now that should guarantee me a like.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> No worries. :kiss:
> 
> ^Now that should guarantee me a like.


I can imagine all the other members moaning "oh not again" :kiss:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can imagine all the other members moaning "oh not again" :kiss:


_Exactly_ what I was thinking. That's one of the reasons I did it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> _Exactly_ what I was thinking. That's one of the reasons I did it.


Shall we scare them off and go on a long conversation that takes up pages of this thread?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Shall we scare them off and go on a long conversation that takes up pages of this thread?


OF COURSE! How could we not? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> OF COURSE! How could we not? :lol:


Do you have the CD of music by Paganini and Giuliani that Itzhak Perlman and guitarist John Williams did together?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you have the CD of music by Paganini and Giuliani that Itzhak Perlman and guitarist John Williams did together?


Nope. Itzhak Perlman and John Williams did a CD together???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nope. Itzhak Perlman and John Williams did a CD together???


Yep.


......


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> ......


I am so getting that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I am so getting that.


I should too. When I get money. If I win a competition I might.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I should too. When I get money. If I win a competition I might.


How much do you win in a competition? If I get first prize tomorrow I might be lucky to get $50, or maybe it's $20, I've forgotten. That's a big difference I know!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> How much do you win in a competition? If I get first prize tomorrow I might be lucky to get $50, or maybe it's $20, I've forgotten. That's a big difference I know!


My school's composition competition gives $300 to the winner. The one I did earlier this year got me $100 first prize but I've done some where first prize is $40 and second prize is $10. I got $140 in total for that competition because I entered so many times. Came first and second in most categories.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My school's composition competition gives $300 to the winner. The one I did earlier this year got me $100 first prize but I've done some where first prize is $40 and second prize is $10. I got $140 in total for that competition because I entered so many times. Came first and second in most categories.


:clap:

Hmph, your prizes are much better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :clap:
> 
> Hmph, your prizes are much better.


Eisteddfods give you nothing.


----------



## Crudblud

Speaking of competitions, I'm in the running for an $800 USD prize. The competition itself is nonsense though, so please do not inquire, lest I book transportation to your place of residence and punch you in the face.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Speaking of competitions, I'm in the running for an $800 USD prize. The competition itself is nonsense though, so please do not inquire, lest I book transportation to your place of residence and punch you in the face.


But your music is also nonsense. What is the competition for?


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But your music is also nonsense. What is the competition for?


My music is not nonsense, it simply moves in an ungainly fashion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> My music is not nonsense, it simply moves in an ungainly fashion.


In other words, nonsense.


----------



## Crudblud

What's nonsensical about it?


----------



## Lenfer

Having a *FAT* day I feel fat and bored and very moody, beware.


----------



## Meaghan

Lenfer said:


> My apologies *Clav* I was just a bit taken back I didn't know they made pornographic cartoons thus the face. It wasn't so much it was you but you are right mountaineering is "waaay cooler"  I will focus my attention on this from now on.
> *
> Because of your avatar I often think of you as an eldery gentleman with a wide selection of hats.* I realize this is most likely not the case but it can be quite hard when something clashes with your mental image of someone. :tiphat:


Hee! I literally laughed out loud. I hope he sees your post.


----------



## Lenfer

Meaghan said:


> Hee! I literally laughed out loud. I hope he sees your post.


I'm glad I could make you laugh.  I do to I hope I didn't offend him it was not my intention I just can't believe people make cartoon pornography, my mind boggles .


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I'm glad I could make you laugh.  I do to I hope I didn't offend him it was not my intention I just can't believe people make cartoon pornography, my mind boggles .


It's a rule. Rule number 34 of the Internet: if it exists, there is porn of it.


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> I'm glad I could make you laugh.  I do to I hope I didn't offend him it was not my intention I just can't believe people make cartoon pornography, my mind boggles .


Leave it to Japanese culture. As a young teenage boy, I was readily drawn to such stuff. The real stuff was icky to me.

And no you didn't offend me. I just was worried that I'd offended you or something... I thought more people new of the existence of such stuff.

As for being an elderly gentleman with a wide selection of hats, I am good friends with such a gentleman(who is by no means unaware of such things...), but I am most certainly a feral 20 year old guy, who's ego has yet to deflate from the mountainous proportions it took on given what I accomplished a few days ago.


----------



## clavichorder

I can honestly say, I've never had any natural inclination to enjoy boy band and pop diva music. Michael Jackson and classics like that may be an exception.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> I can honestly say, I've never had any natural inclination to enjoy boy band and pop diva music. Michael Jackson and classics like that may be an exception.


Oopsies! Wrong thread. Lol, this is for Couchie's guilty pleasure thread. How did this happen?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> Leave it to Japanese culture. As a young teenage boy, I was readily drawn to such stuff. The real stuff was icky to me.


But now you like the real icky stuff?


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> Just got up. Coffee's burnt, dog left a "present" on the floor,










​
Excited going to see the house soon as it's almost finished. 

I'm currently looking around for classical DVDs to put on the iPad so I'm not bored on the plane. I thought about asking in the opera DVD thread but don't want opera. If anyone has suggestions feel free to leave me a message thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

Playing around with my new tablet, I think Google Translate is one of my favorite apps. Google's speech recognition is quite good, and the translation app will then speak the translation. That would be dead useful when traveling abroad somewhere where you don't know the language. It's not perfect, but it's way better than nothing. Sometimes, I wish I could use it at work, too. We get quite a few guests who speak little to no English.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> It's a rule. Rule number 34 of the Internet: if it exists, there is porn of it.


Been searching for Hilary Hahn for a while, nothing has come up.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Been searching for Hilary Hahn for a while, nothing has come up.


I think I'm going to have to have a word with your Mother your pornography mad.  At least it's Ms. *Hahn* and not *Ligeti*.


----------



## Lenfer

Forgot to say I'm glad you like your new gizmo *Kopa*, I wish our dog would leave tablets on the floor.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Been searching for Hilary Hahn for a while, nothing has come up.


Rule number 35 is "if it does not exist, it must be created."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Lenfer said:


> I think I'm going to have to have a word with your Mother your pornography mad.  At least it's Ms. *Hahn* and not *Ligeti*.


:lol:

And yes, I think someone should talk to his mother. (Wait until he sees this...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol:
> 
> And yes, I think someone should talk to his mother. (Wait until he sees this...)


You're not gonna say anything.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're not gonna say anything.


:lol: No I'm definitely not!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: No I'm definitely not!


No one else will either. It's perfectly normal since Clavichorder was into it too.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No one else will either. It's perfectly normal since Clavichorder was into it too.


Um, if you say so.


----------



## Sonata

Just waiting around until my little girl decides that she is ready to be born....and dragging my sorry carcass in to work every day until that happens. But I have a lovely playlist on my iPod planned for when she makes her appearance


----------



## Lenfer

Delighted to hear you are with child *Sonata*!  Do you have a name for le bébé yet?? When is she due to make her debut?  Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Sonata

Oh don't be sorry at all!  She is actually due tomorrow, July 31st! We're naming her Isabelle. I think her middle name will be Anne, although we haven't ruled out Grace.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Sonata said:


> Oh don't be sorry at all!  She is actually due tomorrow, July 31st! We're naming her Isabelle. I think her middle name will be Anne, although we haven't ruled out Grace.


I love all three of those names! 

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Sonata

thank you very much! I'm excited. We have a two year old boy, so I've enjoyed the rough and tumble stuff. It will be fun to experience the other side of parenting too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today was crap because we didn't rehearse my composition. There was another piece for five guitars written by one of my colleagues that was going to be rehearsed at the same time as mine but since I would have had to be in two places at once they scrapped my rehearsal so I could be in the other piece. Someone else got put in my original rehearsal time while I was playing in guitar in a rehearsal _that the composer didn't even turn up to!_ They should have scrapped _his_ piece instead of mine! 



Sonata said:


> Oh don't be sorry at all!  She is actually due tomorrow, July 31st! We're naming her Isabelle. I think her middle name will be Anne, although we haven't ruled out Grace.


That's great news, sonata! Isabelle is a nice name.


----------



## Kopachris

If you didn't know, a hotel's graveyard front desk staff is called "night audit," mainly because they audit all the check-ins for the day and prepare all the day's paperwork for accounting. Our hotel has two night auditors, and one just got fired. Guess who's replacing him? Yep, I'm moving to the night shift.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> If you didn't know, a hotel's graveyard front desk staff is called "night audit," mainly because they audit all the check-ins for the day and prepare all the day's paperwork for accounting. Our hotel has two night auditors, and one just got fired. Guess who's replacing him? Yep, I'm moving to the night shift.


That's good right?


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> If you didn't know, a hotel's graveyard front desk staff is called "night audit," mainly because they audit all the check-ins for the day and prepare all the day's paperwork for accounting. Our hotel has two night auditors, and one just got fired. Guess who's replacing him? Yep, I'm moving to the night shift.


Assuming that the work doesn't bug you, at least this move ought to eliminate the quasi-rotating shifts you've been pulling.

When I worked '3rd shift', I decided that doing my free-time stuff in the morning/early afternoon, and sleeping in the evening, was what I needed to do. Being awake and 'on the move' in the evening made getting to work a might chancy. Oh Yeah.


----------



## clavichorder

Just had an awesome time in Portland, visiting someone. Best summer vacation I've had since I was a young-un. It has been a rejuvenating, growing experience. Sometime down the line of the fun to come for the rest of the summer, I'm going to want and have to decide what I'm going to do this fall in my transition back to a sober reality I'll be more than ready for.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's good right?


I think so. I'll be getting a little more responsibility, but mostly handling paperwork, which I like better than handling people, anyway. I'll also be getting a corporate email address, which is kinda cool.


----------



## jani

So my Laptops fan stopped working( BIOS message) so still have one month left on my guarantee, so my question is that does guarantee cover that? Do i get a working computer from them if i go to were i bought it?
I still have my receipt.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> So my Laptops fan stopped working( BIOS message) so still have one month left on my guarantee, so my question is that does guarantee cover that? Do i get a working computer from them if i go to were i bought it?
> I still have my receipt.


Go for it!


----------



## Lenfer

I have just heard on the news that *Gore Vidal* has died meh...  What a pity I liked his style.


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> I had a MRI this morning in an attempt to further diagnose a chronic shoulder problem I've been having...


I got a diagnosis this AM - Partially torn rotater cuff. I was told I can either have surgery that is 90% effective, wear an arm sling for 4-6 weeks, then go through 12-16 weeks of therapy; or live with it as it is with no hope of it getting better and a small chance of it getting worse.

Here's my data:
I'm 50 years old so have about 30 more years to live with this.
What if it gets worse when I'm older and even harder to heal?
It is uncomfortable, but the only motion that I do with actual pain is taking off a shirt. Can I live with this 2-3 times a day?
I'm currently out of work but interviewing. Would you hire someone who came to an interview in an arm sling?
I have no problem with the therapy part as I've adhered to a therapy program before.

What would you do?


----------



## Lenfer

Lunasong said:


> I got a diagnosis this AM - Partially torn rotater cuff. I was told I can either have surgery that is 90% effective, wear an arm sling for 4-6 weeks, then go through 12-16 weeks of therapy; or live with it as it is with no hope of it getting better and a small chance of it getting worse.
> 
> Here's my data:
> I'm 50 years old so have about 30 more years to live with this.
> What if it gets worse when I'm older and even harder to heal?
> It is uncomfortable, but the only motion that I do with actual pain is taking off a shirt. Can I live with this 2-3 times a day?
> I'm currently out of work but interviewing. Would you hire someone who came to an interview in an arm sling?
> I have no problem with the therapy part as I've adhered to a therapy program before.
> 
> What would you do?


If it were me *Luna* I'd get the operation I think all your points are valid ones. I really just wanted to say 50?! You look fab I'd never have thought you were 50 my dear. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

I have had that surgery (in both shoulders). Whether you can rehab without surgery depends on why the muscle(s) are torn. If the cause is a bone spur, as was the case with me, it will never get better, only worse. In any case, if you or your insurance can handle the expense, the surgery (it will be mostly arthroscopic) is a surer fix than rehab-without-surgery.

The sling will be _necessary_ for maybe three weeks. after that you can man up for the job interview.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck with it.


----------



## Kopachris

That move to night audit comes with a pay raise from $8.25/hr to $9.25/hr. Kinda nice.


----------



## Nadia

I just sat on a sewing needle. I was fixing my favourite dress which was destroyed by my cat and I forgot about the needle. It HURTS!!!!


----------



## Ravndal

Lying in my bed with my laptop and a beer, before sleep. Suddenly! The smell of strawberry, raspberry and hand lotion comes in trough the window. It's 03:35 AM in norway, and i live in a basement. 

Super weird.


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> Lying in my bed with my laptop and a beer, before sleep. Suddenly! The smell of strawberry, raspberry and hand lotion comes in trough the window. It's 03:35 AM in norway, and i live in a basement.
> 
> Super weird.


Uh oh. Someone was _watching you_; wearing a nightgown, probably. If it was a guy, _that_ would be "super wierd".


----------



## Ravndal

Hilltroll72 said:


> Uh oh. Someone was _watching you_; wearing a nightgown, probably. If it was a guy, _that_ would be "super wierd".


Time to find out! Almost same time as last night. I'm going to pass out if a hobo has stranded outside my window.

That would not explain the hand lotion, though...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> Time to find out! Almost same time as last night. I'm going to pass out if a hobo has stranded outside my window.
> 
> That would not explain the hand lotion, though...


Hygienic hobo? Why not?


----------



## Lenfer

Currently enjoying a yoghourt while listening to music via *YouTube*. I was wondering does anyone know why some members have + signs beside their name in the online now section? Are they members who are on your friend list or something else?  It has been annoying me since I joined I can't take not knowing any longer.


----------



## Meaghan

Yes, the plus signs indicate members who are your friends.


----------



## aleazk

ahh! , I have new headphones (and pretty expensive! ), but they are too big, and because of that they heat my ears! :lol:. I feel like if I were wearing one of these:










is very annoying!


----------



## Crudblud

Here's my annoying condition timeline for the past 12 months...

1. Go to friend's house
2. They were babysitting
3. Kid has lice
4. I get lice
5. Get rid of lice
6. Shampoo gives me dandruff
7. Get anti-dandruff shampoo
8. Scent attracts wasps
9. Switch shampoo
10. No more wasps
11. Start eating better
12. Dandruff shows signs of going away

All good, but now I've got some sort of insanely itchy rash on my finger. When will the madness end?!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ When you turn it into a 13 movement cantata.


----------



## Crudblud

Hey, why not? Good idea.


----------



## Ravndal

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hygienic hobo? Why not?


I'm not sure that you become more hygienic when using hand lotion


----------



## aleazk

I'm very excited because tomorrow I will see in a LIVE transmission the landing on MARS of the Rover 'Curiosity'!!

http://www.nasa.gov/home/index.html

(here they will transmit http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html, tomorrow monday at 1:31 a.m in the US)


----------



## Crudblud

^Oh wow, I shall want to be around to see that!

Finger update: In addition to being itchy it is now reddening, swollen and has raised bumps. I'm guessing it's an allergic reaction to something, a very rare occurrence in my life, to be sure, and while I am certainly no doctor I can't think of anything else with these symptoms.

Looks like I have the subject of the 14th movement of my Annoying Skin Conditions Cantata (thanks again for the idea, CoAG).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> ^Oh wow, I shall want to be around to see that!
> 
> Finger update: In addition to being itchy it is now reddening, swollen and has raised bumps. I'm guessing it's an allergic reaction to something, a very rare occurrence in my life, to be sure, and while I am certainly no doctor I can't think of anything else with these symptoms.
> 
> Looks like I have the subject of the 14th movement of my Annoying Skin Conditions Cantata (thanks again for the idea, CoAG).


Somehting like that happened to my fingers once. I scratched at the bumps until weird funny smelling liquid came out. I did not think to compose a cantata about it then though.


----------



## Crudblud

Then I will do my best to live up to the legacy of our annoying skin conditions.

I'm just trying to decide on instrumentation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Then I will do my best to live up to the legacy of our annoying skin conditions.
> 
> I'm just trying to decide on instrumentation.


Let me help:

Piccolo, bass flute, heckelphone, soprano saxophone, baritone saxophone, contrabassoon, piccolo trumpet, slide trumpet, horn, euphonium, tuba, xylophone, marimba, maracas, roto-toms, brake drum, bongos, snare drum, theorbo, accordion, celesta, harpsichord. That should be all.

As for singers:
Evangelist: tenor
Friend: bass (if the friend happened to be female, then make the singer dress like one)
Kid: treble/soprano
Wasp: coloratura soprano
Cazazza Dan: countertenor
SATB chorus.


----------



## Crudblud

Okay, so that's harpischord, oboe, alto flute, bassoon, bass clarinet, horn, trumpet and harp with solo baritone voice.

Glad we could agree on that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Okay, so that's harpischord, oboe, alto flute, bassoon, bass clarinet, horn, trumpet and harp with solo baritone voice.
> 
> Glad we could agree on that.


At least keep the heckelphone, slide trumpet and theorbo!


----------



## Crudblud

We'll see! I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I'm very excited because tomorrow I will see in a LIVE transmission the landing on MARS of the Rover 'Curiosity'!!
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/home/index.html
> 
> (here they will transmit http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html, tomorrow monday at 1:31 a.m in the US)


in 2 hours!!, But I am very sleepy.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> in 2 hours!!, But I am very sleepy.


Landing on MARS in ten minutes!!!!!!!

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks for the tip, I just caught the end!


----------



## Crudblud

Am I the only one who was just a little disappointed that it didn't amount to much more than people shouting "woo!" in an office?


----------



## Lenfer

Am I the only one a little disappointed we didn't see...








This isn't the first time they've been to *Mars* - it's the fourth time I think - nothing special. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I missed the Mars landing. Was in school doing trigonometry.


----------



## Crudblud

Okay, well take my previous post and then insert occasional interview sections with people who seem like they'd rather be somewhere else. There's your Mars landing.

There are a couple of basic front and rear still images taken by Curiosity, but they don't really show much. Apparently another pack of information is being sent to the ground operations people now-ish.


----------



## Lenfer

It'll be red and sandy lots of red sand like *Australia*, you didn't miss much *AG*. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> It'll be red and sandy lots of red sand like *Australia*, you didn't miss much *AG*. :tiphat:


Where can I find red sand around Melbourne?


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Where can I find red sand around Melbourne?











Look for this sign ^  :tiphat:​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Look for this sign ^  :tiphat:​


I would have to travel for several hours by car before I reach that sign.


----------



## TheBamf

I have to wait a year to get into Law school : (


----------



## Crudblud

See, CoAG? A year to get to law school, a few hours to get to red sand. I know which one I'd pick!


----------



## Lenfer

TheBamf said:


> I have to wait a year to get into Law school : (


I'm sorry to hear that *Bamf* however a gap year can be nice just make sure you make the most of it and before you know it you'll be up to your eyeballs in law work.

*Crudblud* I like your positive attitude if anything happens to me I leave you in charge of *CoAG*.


----------



## Crudblud

You honour me with your approval! I do solemnly swear to take good care of the lad.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HEY! No one takes charge of me! I demand a classless society with no corrupt hierarchies of that kind!


----------



## Crudblud

Just think of me as someone who will pat you on the head at critical junctures.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HEY! No one takes charge of me!


I bed to differ young man oh the assassination attempts I've foiled. Not that I control your thoughts or movements (that would be cool). :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

Lenfer said:


> I bed to differ young man oh the assassination attempts I've foiled. Not that I control your thoughts or movements (that would be cool). :tiphat:


****** my typing is all over the place today I meant beg.

*Edit*:

It censors my censored version of f * * k somethings not right there...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I _finally_ get to rehearse my orchestral fanfare "Workers of the World, Unite!"


----------



## Mesa

I bought the Essential Karajan today, and i think i would've felt slightly less guilty buying 'Now that's what i call classical!'


----------



## Crudblud

I think I'll have to see a doctor about my finger, I've noticed a suspicious pair of raised bumps at the base of my ring finger, I think it may be spreading.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I think I'll have to see a doctor about my finger, I've noticed a suspicious pair of raised bumps at the base of my ring finger, I think it may be spreading.


Maybe you should get it amputated.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> I think I'll have to see a doctor about my finger, I've noticed a suspicious pair of raised bumps at the base of my ring finger, I think it may be spreading.


All of which points up the ancient folk wisdom: Pay attention to where your fingers are. Your toes are too short to take over.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe you should get it amputated.


I tried that already, it came back.


----------



## Lenfer

I am so hungry and I'm too tired to go downstairs to get food. My chocolate stash has been raided  trying to fend off the chocolate graving with *Rachmaninoff*.


----------



## Kopachris

My dad really, _really_ wants me to go to college, at least for a few classes, so I guess I'll take some ear training courses at the local college. I thought about taking music theory, as well, but here's their course descriptions:



> Theory of Music 1
> This course is a review of music fundamentals including
> note and rhythm reading, scales, intervals, triads, and
> seventh chords. Music Theory 101 includes harmonic
> progressions, cadences, and beginning part writing.
> Prerequisite: A score of 75% or better on the Music Theory
> Placement Test (available in the CSI testing center) or
> completion of MUSI 103 with a grade of C or better.
> 
> Theory of Music 2
> This course is a continuation of Music Theory 1. Course
> includes harmonic analysis, compositional skills of the
> common practice period, four-part writing, cadences, nonchord
> tones, seventh chords and secondary functions.
> Prerequisite: C or better MUSI 101.
> 
> Theory of Music 3
> This course is the third course in a four semester music
> theory sequence, and will cover secondary harmonic
> functions, modulations, binary and ternary forms and mode
> mixture. Additional topics that may be studied include
> Neapolitan chords and augmented sixth chords.
> Prerequisite: C or better in MUSI 102.
> 
> Theory of Music 4
> This course is the fourth course in four-semester music
> theory sequence, and will cover augmented sixth chords,
> enharmonic spellings and modulations, and other elements
> of the harmonic vocabulary. Additional topics that may be
> studied include tonal harmony in the late nineteenth century
> and an introduction to twentieth-century practices.
> Prerequisite: C or better in MUSI 201.


I would, of course, have to start with "Theory of Music 1" if I took that route, and I am already way, way beyond that (I'm at least at the level of "Theory of Music 4," maybe further). Ear training, on the other hand, I need some serious help with, so a structured college course might be beneficial for me.


----------



## Lenfer

Can you do both *Kopa*? Maybe if they see your MT 4 material they can fast track you. My other half got fast tracked through one or two of his degrees. Well that's not true he had to sit the exams but did it in one year rather than 3 perhaps you could do that?


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> Can you do both *Kopa*? Maybe if they see your MT 4 material they can fast track you. My other half got fast tracked through one or two of his degrees. Well that's not true he had to sit the exams but did it in one year rather than 3 perhaps you could do that?


Perhaps, though buying and reading through a few more books would be faster still. MT4 takes place during the spring semester, and Aural Training 1 takes place during the fall, taught by the same professor. I might be able to warm up to her and the counselors.


----------



## Kopachris

Still reading "The Language of Music" and OMG DERRYCK COOKE IS TRYING TO ANALYSE THE NATURE OF INSPIRATION ITSELF. It's quite fascinating.

Also, I ordered a bunch more books from Amazon.

Edit: and he just resigned it to being unanalysable. Getting there was very insightful, though.


----------



## jani

WOOHOOO!!! I got my laptop back!


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> Still reading "The Language of Music" and OMG DERRYCK COOKE IS TRYING TO ANALYSE THE NATURE OF INSPIRATION ITSELF. It's quite fascinating.
> 
> Also, I ordered a bunch more books from Amazon.
> 
> Edit: and he just resigned it to being unanalysable. Getting there was very insightful, though.


 I would not have expected that...


----------



## presto

A bit upset at the moment, we had to have our lovely cat Ally put down yesterday.
You don’t realise how fond you become of your pets until they become so Ill that you have to say goodbye.
She was a very affectionate good natured cat that liked a lot of attention and she was never far away from the family, both my kids absolutely loved her and are very upset about the situation. 
She had a stroke about a week ago, we took her to the vet and was told they can sometimes recover, but her time was up and she went downhill very fast. 
The last couple of days she couldn’t move much and lost interest in eating, my wife phoned up the vets to arrange a time to put her to sleep.
I’m on nights and had to go to work in the afternoon so I spent a bit of time with her before I had to leave. She looked so helpless and frail, as I stroked her for the last time she started purring, I’m a big softy and I couldn’t help making a fool of myself!
I don’t know why I’ll telling you all this but I just felt I had to write something. 
I know it’s only a cat and they can’t live forever, but I’ve know her for 15 years, and she’s always been about since the kids can remember, it’s quite a big chunk of family life gone.
We’re all going to miss her terribly, I know we’ll eventually get over it but at the moment I feel pretty miserable!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> My dad really, _really_ wants me to go to college, at least for a few classes, so I guess I'll take some ear training courses at the local college. I thought about taking music theory, as well, but here's their course descriptions:
> 
> I would, of course, have to start with "Theory of Music 1" if I took that route, and I am already way, way beyond that (I'm at least at the level of "Theory of Music 4," maybe further). Ear training, on the other hand, I need some serious help with, so a structured college course might be beneficial for me.


You're making the right choice. Music Theory can be self-taught (with the aid of books). Ear Training, less so.


----------



## Klavierspieler

presto said:


> A bit upset at the moment, we had to have our lovely cat Ally put down yesterday.
> You don't realise how fond you become of your pets until they become so Ill that you have to say goodbye.
> She was a very affectionate good natured cat that liked a lot of attention and she was never far away from the family, both my kids absolutely loved her and are very upset about the situation.
> She had a stroke about a week ago, we took her to the vet and was told they can sometimes recover, but her time was up and she went downhill very fast.
> The last couple of days she couldn't move much and lost interest in eating, my wife phoned up the vets to arrange a time to put her to sleep.
> I'm on nights and had to go to work in the afternoon so I spent a bit of time with her before I had to leave. She looked so helpless and frail, as I stroked her for the last time she started purring, I'm a big softy and I couldn't help making a fool of myself!
> I don't know why I'll telling you all this but I just felt I had to write something.
> I know it's only a cat and they can't live forever, but I've know her for 15 years, and she's always been about since the kids can remember, it's quite a big chunk of family life gone.
> We're all going to miss her terribly, I know we'll eventually get over it but at the moment I feel pretty miserable!


I'm sorry to hear that, Presto.


----------



## Ukko

"I'm on nights and had to go to work in the afternoon so I spent a bit of time with her before I had to leave. She looked so helpless and frail, as I stroked her for the last time she started purring, I'm a big softy and I couldn't help making a fool of myself!"

That is a fine thing, _@presto_. A mutual blessing, I think.


----------



## Kopachris

presto said:


> A bit upset at the moment, we had to have our lovely cat Ally put down yesterday.
> You don't realise how fond you become of your pets until they become so Ill that you have to say goodbye.
> She was a very affectionate good natured cat that liked a lot of attention and she was never far away from the family, both my kids absolutely loved her and are very upset about the situation.
> She had a stroke about a week ago, we took her to the vet and was told they can sometimes recover, but her time was up and she went downhill very fast.
> The last couple of days she couldn't move much and lost interest in eating, my wife phoned up the vets to arrange a time to put her to sleep.
> I'm on nights and had to go to work in the afternoon so I spent a bit of time with her before I had to leave. She looked so helpless and frail, as I stroked her for the last time she started purring, I'm a big softy and I couldn't help making a fool of myself!
> I don't know why I'll telling you all this but I just felt I had to write something.
> I know it's only a cat and they can't live forever, but I've know her for 15 years, and she's always been about since the kids can remember, it's quite a big chunk of family life gone.
> We're all going to miss her terribly, I know we'll eventually get over it but at the moment I feel pretty miserable!


I was distraught for a week when my cat died when I was in 7th grade. I know how you feel.


----------



## Vesteralen

Yeah, I got all emotional when my daughter's cat (she had left it behind when she moved out) got sick with a parasite and almost died. We actually gave the okay for the vet to put her to sleep and went to be there for it, when they brought her out to us and something in the way she acted made us stop it. We were able to take her home. Had to have her on a special diet for years after that. Now, that cat was about as unaffectionate an animal as you can imagine. So, if I could get all emotional about her, I can only imagine how Presto feels.


----------



## presto

Vesteralen said:


> Yeah, I got all emotional when my daughter's cat (she had left it behind when she moved out) got sick with a parasite and almost died. We actually gave the okay for the vet to put her to sleep and went to be there for it, when they brought her out to us and something in the way she acted made us stop it. We were able to take her home. Had to have her on a special diet for years after that. Now, that cat was about as unaffectionate an animal as you can imagine. So, if I could get all emotional about her, I can only imagine how Presto feels.


They have such varying personalities; I've known cats that are very indifferent to humans and others like Ally that thrived on affection and being with them.
Ally was like a little companion to me and never far away. 
I spend a lot of time in the garden and she would follow me about, if I sat down and patted my lap she would instantly jump up onto it and start purring........I miss my cat so much!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

presto said:


> A bit upset at the moment, we had to have our lovely cat Ally put down yesterday.
> You don't realise how fond you become of your pets until they become so Ill that you have to say goodbye.
> She was a very affectionate good natured cat that liked a lot of attention and she was never far away from the family, both my kids absolutely loved her and are very upset about the situation.
> She had a stroke about a week ago, we took her to the vet and was told they can sometimes recover, but her time was up and she went downhill very fast.
> The last couple of days she couldn't move much and lost interest in eating, my wife phoned up the vets to arrange a time to put her to sleep.
> I'm on nights and had to go to work in the afternoon so I spent a bit of time with her before I had to leave. She looked so helpless and frail, as I stroked her for the last time she started purring, I'm a big softy and I couldn't help making a fool of myself!
> I don't know why I'll telling you all this but I just felt I had to write something.
> I know it's only a cat and they can't live forever, but I've know her for 15 years, and she's always been about since the kids can remember, it's quite a big chunk of family life gone.
> We're all going to miss her terribly, I know we'll eventually get over it but at the moment I feel pretty miserable!


 I can sympathise with you Presto, my dog died a couple of months ago, he wasn't even three yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I can sympathise with you Presto, my dog died a couple of months ago, he wasn't even three yet.


Get a cat. That dog was ugly.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get a cat. That dog was ugly.


You are joking right? That's a horrible thing to say!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You are joking right? That's a horrible thing to say!


It is? I'm so sorry.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is? I'm so sorry.


 So you should be. He was the best dog ever and he was VERY CUTE! Not ugly at all. And I wasn't even there when he died...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> So you should be. He was the best dog ever and he was VERY CUTE! Not ugly at all. And I wasn't even there when he died...


I'm sorry to hear that, MV, but I didn't find that dog cute at all.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, MV, but I didn't find that dog cute at all.


Not many people did, I don't know why. But then I can understand why you wouldn't, you're a cat person.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Not many people did, I don't know why. But then I can understand why you wouldn't, you're a cat person.


I do prefer cats over dogs, but I would call myself more of a bearded dragon person. I love bearded dragons. I want a pet bearded dragon.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do prefer cats over dogs, but I would call myself more of a bearded dragon person. I love bearded dragons. I want a pet bearded dragon.


I quite agree, a bearded dragon would be awesome to own.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I quite agree, a bearded dragon would be awesome to own.


Although I am terrible with pets and it would probably cease to live after a month.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Although I am terrible with pets and it would probably cease to live after a month.


Probably. :lol: Oh sorry, I guess that's not funny. You should get a pet that reminds you to feed it. Yes, a cat should do you fine, I'm sure it would claw you if you forgot to feed it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Probably. :lol: Oh sorry, I guess that's not funny. You should get a pet that reminds you to feed it. Yes, a cat should do you fine, I'm sure it would claw you if you forgot to feed it.


I like ginger cats. Females in particular. I would not want a male cat. Next door used to own a small ginger cat who basically lived in our front yard. It was the most gorgeous non-human animal I have ever seen! She died early this year though which was very sad. I miss her.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like ginger cats. Females in particular. I would not want a male cat. Next door used to own a small ginger cat who basically lived in our front yard. It was the most gorgeous non-human animal I have ever seen! She died early this year though which was very sad. I miss her.


That is sad.  That reminds me of when my music teacher used to live in his old house, this cat would come over and stay in his yard basically all day. We asked why once and he said it was probably because they also have three dogs, so it was getting away from them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> That is sad.  That reminds me of when my music teacher used to live in his old house, this cat would come over and stay in his yard basically all day. We asked why once and he said it was probably because they also have three dogs, so it was getting away from them.


Ha, well next door does have two dogs.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ha, well next door does have two dogs.


Ahaha, well that's why that cat came over to your place then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ahaha, well that's why that cat came over to your place then.


Of course. We also used to have chickens. Chickens are also very good pets. One died of shock and the other died of some illness. They were both old anyway and weren't laying eggs but they were both very cute and had funny personalities. They were Australorps (black Australian breed of Orpington.)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Of course. We also used to have chickens. Chickens are also very good pets. One died of shock and the other died of some illness. They were both old anyway and weren't laying eggs but they were both very cute and had funny personalities. They were Australorps (black Australian breed of Orpington.)


 Yes I know what an Australorp is. We had a rooster that was an Australorp.

I know, chooks can have really funny personalities! There was one we had several years ago that used to "talk"! It was really funny, and she was quite tame too. I could bore you with many other chook stories, but I won't.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes I know what an Australorp is. We had a rooster that was an Australorp.


 it was in case other members did not know



> I know, chooks can have really funny personalities! There was one we had several years ago that used to "talk"! It was really funny, and she was quite tame too. I could bore you with many other chook stories, but I won't.


Bore me with chook stories.

EDIT: tomorrow bore me with chook stories.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today marks my half-birthday, and Glazunov's birthday. A wonderful wonderful half-birthday for me. 

This is the 5th year I've celebrated Glazunov's birthday. For those who go to turntable.fm, I'll be playing him all day there, at least 2-3 hours worth of his music.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today marks my half-birthday, and Glazunov's birthday. A wonderful wonderful half-birthday for me.
> 
> This is the 5th year I've celebrated Glazunov's birthday. For those who go to turntable.fm, I'll be playing him all day there, at least 2-3 hours worth of his music.


Thanks. I appreciate the warning.


----------



## Ramako

I turned 19 an hour ago


----------



## Crudblud

Happy birthday. Shouldn't you be having fun somewhere?


----------



## Ramako

Crudblud said:


> Happy birthday. Shouldn't you be having fun somewhere?


Lol I'm off to bed: I have too few friends for fun. Most people I know lots about died 200 years ago.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ramako said:


> Lol I'm off to bed: I have too few friends for fun. Most people I know lots about died 200 years ago.


This is the problem with people who only listen to music pre-1900. Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bore me with chook stories.
> 
> EDIT: tomorrow bore me with chook stories.


Are you sure? I have at least 3-5 stories, could take awhile.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Are you sure? I have at least 3-5 stories, could take awhile.


Tell at least 3-5 stories and take as long as you want.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the problem with people who only listen to music pre-1900. Happy birthday by the way.


Yes, because avant-garde people is so friendly...:



Pierre Boulez said:


> I was a bully, I'm not ashamed


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Tell at least 3-5 stories and take as long as you want.


Some of them are long. Ok, I'll tell you one, it's kinda funny.

It was the afternoon and I had just opened the door to the cage to let the chooks out, our horse came up and stood in front of the door. All the chooks got out of the cage and went around him, except for the rooster. The rooster stood on the door frame, stopped, slowly raised his head up, and looked at the horse, and quickly ran straight back inside the cage. WARNING BAD JOKE COMING!: He was such a chicken!

*Ahem* Yes anyway... *Sneaks away*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Some of them are long. Ok, I'll tell you one, it's kinda funny.
> 
> It was the afternoon and I had just opened the door to the cage to let the chooks out, our horse came up and stood in front of the door. All the chooks got out of the cage and went around him, except for the rooster. The rooster stood on the door frame, stopped, slowly raised his head up, and looked at the horse, and quickly ran straight back inside the cage. WARNING BAD JOKE COMING!: He was such a chicken!
> 
> *Ahem* Yes anyway... *Sneaks away*


That doesn't look like at least 3-5 stories.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That doesn't look like at least 3-5 stories.


It wasn't. 5 would take too long, and as I said it would be boring.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> It wasn't. 5 would take too long, and as I said it would be boring.


If they were all worse than that one I wouldn't want to read them. 

Anyway, this morning I wrote an eight voice canon in C major(!) which I put into Sibelius after lunch. I must say its a lot better than Mozart's _Leck mich im Arsch_ and my canon thankfully doesn't include the phrase "lick my **** nice and clean."


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do prefer cats over dogs, but I would call myself more of a bearded dragon person. I love bearded dragons. I want a pet bearded dragon.


I have a bearded dragon. She is nine years old.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> my canon thankfully doesn't include the phrase "lick my **** nice and clean."


Then I think it's time for a revision.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Then I think it's time for a revision.


Eh, no I won't revise it. I wrote another one this afternoon. They're both exercises so there's not much point in improving them. I just write more and more to get better.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Eh, no I won't revise it. I wore another one this afternoon. They're both exercises so there's not much point in improving them. I just write more and more to get better.


And have you got better?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> And have you got better?


Yes my cold is almost gone.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes my cold is almost gone.


Good! But that's not quite what I meant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Good! But that's not quite what I meant.


I can't say for sure because today's canons were tonal, most other stuff I write is atonal so I'll have to compose an actual piece to see. I think my counterpoint has improved significantly this year though.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes my cold is almost gone.


You get the cold an awful lot I think a change in lifestyle is needed eat more fruit my friend. 

I had my medication increased it's horrible.  Good news is I think I've found the a birthday present at last it's taken me two months but I think it will do.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had the greatest day ever yesterday!! (music-listening-wise, I've probably known more "momentous" occasions in my life)

Throughout the course of the day, I played over 4 hours of Glazunov's music, spanning is life's oeuvre, from his 1st symphony to his sax concerto. I didn't play every single work or even works in full, but snatched a tone poem here, a symphony movement here, a cello piece there, etc. and it was hard to choose what to play, so I went just for what I like best. It was awesome, because a ton of people came to the turntable room yesterday throughout the day, so I got to share his music with dozens of people. Also, there were a bunch of people who were helping me out, not necessarily playing more Glazunov, but playing a bunch of other Russian composers as compliments to my Marathon. One guy eventually started "filling in my gaps" of pieces I forgot or didn't have time to play. Overall, it was a wonderful day.

I also bought a poster online yesterday that is to be a high-quality photograph of the St. Petersburg Conservatory, to put up in my college dorm. I didn't want a poster of a single composer on my wall, I thought that would be kinda creepy, so having that building instead represents maybe 10 of my most favorite composers. Next, I should get a photograph of the Moscow Conservatory, but that will be for another time... :lol:


----------



## belfastboy

Lenfer said:


> You get the cold an awful lot I think a change in lifestyle is needed eat more fruit my friend.
> 
> I had my medication increased it's horrible.  Good news is I think I've found the a birthday present at last it's taken me two months but I think it will do.


Medication increase? You alright?


----------



## belfastboy

Went antique hunting today - got a few 'finds' ......now E bay to flog them! Finally finished painting dining room (I went for a Victorian inspired theme). Just opened a cold bottle of white, about to watch Big Brother (plus 1).....watched some of the Olympics...feed a cat that has taken up residence at the bottom of my garden and just insists in coming into the house through the downstairs loo window.....Organized a reunion of past work colleagues, Sept 7th (ur welcome to join)......and after Big Brother might do some baking with Bach in the background!


----------



## belfastboy

@MAESTROVIOLINIST --

Want to hear worse? - _*Guy at bar to girl (or guy) "You wanna come upstairs and see my chickens? Well, I don't have any chickens, but I have a big cock"!*_ (Now before I'm hounded and shot by the senior people, a 'cock' is a rooster ( I think)...anyway...there you go


----------



## MaestroViolinist

belfastboy said:


> @MAESTROVIOLINIST --
> 
> Want to hear worse? - _*Guy at bar to girl (or guy) "You wanna come upstairs and see my chickens? Well, I don't have any chickens, but I have a big cock"!*_ (Now before I'm hounded and shot by the senior people, a 'cock' is a rooster ( I think)...anyway...there you go


Ahaha! That is worse! :lol: :devil:

"Now before I'm hounded and shot by the senior people..." Yes, you probably will be hounded and shot...


----------



## belfastboy

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ahaha! That is worse! :lol: :devil:
> 
> "Now before I'm hounded and shot by the senior people..." Yes, you probably will be hounded and shot...


Oh God, I'll be looking over my shoulder! Sorry senior people - please don't throw me out!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> @MAESTROVIOLINIST --
> 
> Want to hear worse? - _*Guy at bar to girl (or guy) "You wanna come upstairs and see my chickens? Well, I don't have any chickens, but I have a big cock"!*_ (Now before I'm hounded and shot by the senior people, a 'cock' is a rooster ( I think)...anyway...there you go


 

I don't really know what to think of that.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't really know what to think of that.


Indeed.

Belfastboy, you really must elaborate for us stupid people. :devil:


----------



## belfastboy

Klavierspieler said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Belfastboy, you really must elaborate for us stupid people. :devil:


Cum again?! I mean...wot??


----------



## belfastboy

OMG it's 01.13am and I'm still baking


----------



## Klavierspieler

belfastboy said:


> OMG it's 01.13am and I'm still baking


Was it tasty?


----------



## belfastboy

Klavierspieler said:


> Was it tasty?


Two cakes - one made with orange! other coconut! I'd say it was tasty!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

belfastboy said:


> Two cakes - one made with orange! other coconut! I'd say it was tasty!


They sound healthy. Well, as healthy as a cake can get.


----------



## belfastboy

belfastboy said:


> Two cakes - one made with orange! other coconut! I'd say it was tasty!


I can only bake with classical music! You turn off the music - I stop! Classical music and baking......like red wine and cheese! Am I sad, do I need to get out more? Oh God, am I turning into a bore?


----------



## peeyaj

Professional board exam tomorrow for mining engineering.. Nervous!


----------



## belfastboy

peeyaj said:


> Professional board exam tomorrow for mining engineering.. Nervous!


No idea what this entails - but you have my very best wishes and prayers! What time?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

peeyaj said:


> Professional board exam tomorrow for mining engineering.. Nervous!


Good luck! I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## belfastboy

Hi everyone, my name is Seán I live in Belfast, I'm 38. I'm gay and have lived with my partner for 13 years. I'm a full-time student at Uni studying Social Work. I hope to work with Family and child care or young offenders. I previously worked as a Nurse in a very busy Cardiac response unit (mostly doing CPR to customers transported by the ambulance service) I adore classical music....ADORE the pipe organ, and play a bit. I'm allergic to cats. I had a mental breakdown two years ago - but survived. Not ashamed of this fact - it's life, it happens, move on! I support charities especially Child protection charities like the NSPCC...having suffered child abuse I understand the importance of protecting children. I want to devote my life protecting children and advocating for young people. I have a nephew and a niece (4yrs and 7yrs) who I adore totally. I have one sister who is so loving and brilliant. I'm so glad I came across this site - a 'pat on the back' to the brains behind. I am Irish, roman catholic. I'm proud of my nationality and my religion, even though they don't accept my sexuality. But, God is to judge - not man (or women)! So, hello and say hi if you will......


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You did not just say you're a 38 year old man who lives with his 13 year old partner.


----------



## belfastboy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You did not just say you're a 38 year old man who lives with his 13 year old partner.


Holy mother Mary!! EDIT>>>>


----------



## belfastboy

One has just returned from a pamper afternoon, in the Spa! *Chilled* Though, I could not for the life of me get Tannhauser outta me head! AND......'Take me out to the ball game'!? Now, I'm no USA lad - but, hello? What the.........


----------



## Crudblud

Being short, having long hair and a deep voice is an endless source of fun, especially if I have just shaved. Confuses the hell out of people, mostly other blokes.


----------



## Mesa

I was in an indian restaurant earlier as my dad is visiting, and he goaded me to eat the decorative pepper on a curry that was already pretty warm, like. Now, almost every meal i have is spicy, so i'm quite good at handling it (i can quite easily nacker a bottle of Tabasco after a few ales in a juvenile but trustworthy bid to impress prospective mating partners). This pepper, a harmless looking green thing about an inch and a half, looked like a chubby Jalapeno or something of the sort. The first 30 seconds, tolerable, but quickly advanced to profuse perspiration and an unstoppable stream of tears leaking out of my face. For an hour or two after, my eyes and face were pretty uncomfortable. Nevertheless, the meal was still superb.

That was about five hours ago, and i just went to relieve myself before bed time, and shook the old chap to make sure there was nothing hiding in the pipes. I've washed my hands five or six times since handling the pepper, but at the point of writing my genitals are hotter than a McDonalds coffee served in the bowels of hell.

The moral of the story: Don't be idiotic.


----------



## belfastboy

Mesa said:


> I was in an indian restaurant earlier as my dad is visiting, and he goaded me to eat the decorative pepper on a curry that was already pretty warm, like. Now, almost every meal i have is spicy, so i'm quite good at handling it (i can quite easily nacker a bottle of Tabasco after a few ales in a juvenile but trustworthy bid to impress prospective mating partners). This pepper, a harmless looking green thing about an inch and a half, looked like a chubby Jalapeno or something of the sort. The first 30 seconds, tolerable, but quickly advanced to profuse perspiration and an unstoppable stream of tears leaking out of my face. For an hour or two after, my eyes and face were pretty uncomfortable. Nevertheless, the meal was still superb.
> 
> That was about five hours ago, and i just went to relieve myself before bed time, and shook the old chap to make sure there was nothing hiding in the pipes. I've washed my hands five or six times since handling the pepper, but at the point of writing my genitals are hotter than a McDonalds coffee served in the bowels of hell.
> 
> The moral of the story: Don't be idiotic.


Oh dear! You came to a spicy end!? Plenty of cold mike (if you tolerate) flush the pipe! Good luck!


----------



## Kopachris

Nothing like some Xenakis (for the first time, btw) to get that stupid song out of my head...

I placed a large order of books and CDs a few days ago and the first part of it arrived today: Xenakis' orchestral and chamber works (by SWF Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden, Les Jeunes Solistes, and Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique), a box set of Bartok's orchestral works (by the Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra), _Twentieth-Century Harmony: Creative Aspects and Practice_ by Vincent Persichetti, _Theory of Harmony_ by Arnold Schoenberg, and _Structural Functions of Harmony_ by the same. Should I read _Twentieth-Century Harmony_ first, or should I read _Theory of Harmony_ first, though?


----------



## clavichorder

I'm all set to geek out on science fiction novels for a while...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Nothing like some Xenakis (for the first time, btw) to get that stupid song out of my head...
> 
> I placed a large order of books and CDs a few days ago and the first part of it arrived today: Xenakis' orchestral and chamber works (by SWF Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden, Les Jeunes Solistes, and Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique), a box set of Bartok's orchestral works (by the Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra), _Twentieth-Century Harmony: Creative Aspects and Practice_ by Vincent Persichetti, _Theory of Harmony_ by Arnold Schoenberg, and _Structural Functions of Harmony_ by the same. Should I read _Twentieth-Century Harmony_ first, or should I read _Theory of Harmony_ first, though?


I would say if you already know basic tonal harmony that follows all the rules then read 20th century harmony.


----------



## Crudblud

Some boz boz tried to sell me clarky cat! And to think in the 90s they used to pretend not to know what it was, as well as denying the existence of triple-sod and yellow bentines.


----------



## belfastboy

Crudblud said:


> Some boz boz tried to sell me clarky cat! And to think in the 90s they used to pretend not to know what it was, as well as denying the existence of triple-sod and yellow bentines.


confused.com


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This morning I saw someone on the tram reading 50 Shades Darker. I hope she's getting payed to read that and isn't just reading it for her own enjoyment. If you know what I mean. 

Apparently its the worst series of all time. I could not imagine that anything could be worse than the Hunger Games but according to reviews I have read, 50 Shades of Grey must be worse.


----------



## Crudblud

belfastboy said:


> confused.com


----------



## belfastboy

Crudblud said:


>


LOL - Love how the guy's voice / tone gets louder and more [email protected]@@ed off! [email protected]!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sheffield is a dangerous place at night.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I would say read Harmonielehre first anyway, the Persichetti gets complicated so you will need to fully grasp what Schoenberg writes. Structural functions... is a bit of a different topic so read it last!


----------



## science

Uh-oh. Wife is mad. Don't know why. 

She's watching Notting Hill with the sound off. We've never done this before.

Update: She fell asleep. I believe I'm off the hook for at least seven hours.

Must be very, very quiet. (Hunting wabbits.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I normally hate Wednesdays but today was a good day for me. This afternoon I forgot to bring home some homework to finish off for tomorrow and my parents killed me. I went to see an Australian premiere of two operas in a double bill: _Master Peter's Puppet Show_ by Manuel de Falla and _What Next?_ by Elliott Carter. Both operas were magnificent! I sat next to a funny 75 year old man who at first thought I was a university student, after talking to him for a bit I found out that his granddaughter goes to my school and he spends all his money going to operas and ballets. He used to play the piano and brass. We talked a fair bit about the pros and cons of Victorian Opera and Opera Australia for a while and about some of the operas we were interested in (he seemed quite passionate about Berg's _Lulu_ among the operas by Mozart and Wagner). After the performance I asked him what he thought, from memory I think his works were "The music in _Master Peter's Puppet Show_ was fantastic but the opera by Carter was unadulterated crap!" :lol: He went on to explain that he knew it was well written and amazingly performed but didn't enjoy listening to it. He was a really nice guy.

I got home and found out that from several text messages that my friends had sent that I had won $300 for my schools' composition competition and I'm going to play it at the Melbourne Recital Centre in a few weeks (have to learn it ASAP!!!!!). The first year I entered the piece was too difficult, the second year I forgot to enter, so third time lucky!


----------



## Kopachris

More CDs (Schoenberg's string quartets, Bartok's Mikrokosmos, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, and The Ligeti Project) and another book (_Composing Music_ by William Russo). Including a couple CDs of dubstep I haven't gotten around to ripping yet, I have 19 CDs to rip to my computer. Good thing it's my night off.


----------



## Sonata

Congratulations on the contest CoAG!! That's awesome. And it sounds like you had a really nice conversation with that elderly guy at the opera, it's fun to have random interactions like that.


----------



## belfastboy

Kopachris said:


> More CDs (Schoenberg's string quartets, Bartok's Mikrokosmos, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, and The Ligeti Project) and another book (_Composing Music_ by William Russo). Including a couple CDs of dubstep I haven't gotten around to ripping yet, I have 19 CDs to rip to my computer. Good thing it's my night off.


Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade >>>>> *Bows head, and curtsey's*


----------



## Kopachris

belfastboy said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade >>>>> *Bows head, and curtsey's*


I must admit I've never listened to it.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I must admit I've never listened to it.


Wait! Don't listen to it yet!

First, read '1001 Nights'. Well, at least a dozen or so of them, including Sinbad's. The music is programmatic, you need background.


----------



## belfastboy

Hilltroll72 said:


> Wait! Don't listen to it yet!
> 
> First, read '1001 Nights'. Well, at least a dozen or so of them, including Sinbad's. The music is programmatic, you need background.


Sinbad - God I love it!


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Wait! Don't listen to it yet!


Too late. Well, not really. I listened to it in the background just now.


> First, read '1001 Nights'. Well, at least a dozen or so of them, including Sinbad's. The music is programmatic, you need background.


Well, so is Strauss's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, but I was able to enjoy that without reading the Nietzschean work of the same name. (Though, I _did_ read the book eventually.) Besides, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade doesn't portray anything directly. It's formed more from impressions and particular scenes rather than storyline. I will probably read some of the stories eventually.

Also, I called the instructor for the aural skills class I was interested in, asking whether or not I needed to schedule a time for the music theory placement test (required for registration, must be done in-person). She just returned my call, and I'll probably be taking the test tomorrow morning. Need to get 75% or higher in order to get into the class.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Too late. Well, not really. I listened to it in the background just now.
> 
> Well, so is Strauss's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, but I was able to enjoy that without reading the Nietzschean work of the same name. (Though, I _did_ read the book eventually.) Besides, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade doesn't portray anything directly. It's formed more from impressions and particular scenes rather than storyline. I will probably read some of the stories eventually.
> [...]


Ah well...

[I don't know if I can continue doing this, God. You asked me to share my wisdom with them, and I do - when I can corner one - but they don't heed... they don't heed.]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Congratulations on the contest CoAG!! That's awesome. And it sounds like you had a really nice conversation with that elderly guy at the opera, it's fun to have random interactions like that.


Thanks, Sonata! And yes it was fun having that random interaction at the opera.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thanks, Sonata! And yes it was fun having that random interaction at the opera.


Now if you actually read that book I suggested that you read, you will get plenty of random interaction at the opera.


----------



## belfastboy

Awoke at 07.15..Classic FM......went to city centre, bought The Gramophone Classical Music Guide, The New Grove Guide to Mozart and his operas and like wise of Wagner. Had lunch. Visited St. George Church Belfast, never been before (www.stgeorges.connor.anglican.org). Beautiful. My main reason was really pipe organ related. Very nice piece it was too. I was itching to get my hands on it - I loitered around hoping someone from the Church would appear, I was intent on asking if I could play a little. But alas, I could only look back at it mournfully as I departed the church :-( I shall return! From there to Post office for renewal form for passport! Exciting eh! Well, the rain and wind have ceased, the sun is shining! Oh, Classic FM playing Copeland- Fanfare for the common man, forgot how much I despise this piece....can't explain why....sorry to Copeland people.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a dream last night with Arensky's music in it. 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kopachris

Even though I'm only taking one class (Aural Skills 1--I passed the 50-question placement test with 92%, by the way. I keep getting the different minor scales mixed up.), I am officially a college student now.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I am currently on vacation in Colorado and today I awoke at 12:00 A.M. to climb Long's peak. It is a 14 mile hike going through a forest, alpine tundra, bolder field, along a cliff side, and finally up a long ascent to the peak. It took 10 hours but I completed it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had a dream last night with Arensky's music in it.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


If anyone had seen that post I put in the "Unstable Composers" thread, I had commented that Arensky had the Dreamer personality. I guess my interest in him and his personality has finally gone full circle, right? :lol:


----------



## Meaghan

Today I biked home from work (4.6 miles, hilly) in 103-degree heat. Having been unathletic and generally wimpy all my life, it made me feel like an unstoppable cycling badass. Perhaps the achievement does not truly merit the pride I'm experiencing, but that won't stop me from bragging.

Tomorrow is my last day of work for the summer. Then I am going backpacking for a couple days with somebody really great and then I am returning to school for my final year of college. And then - I don't know!

Adventures.


----------



## emiellucifuge

All this talk of College and adventure, I thought Id share my own news.

Ive managed to get the grades I needed to enter the Imperial College London (of Science, Technology and Medicine) in September and read Biology. Its one of the top 10 schools in the world so im very happy obviously!


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> 103-degree heat.


Christ! People in Seattle are complaining about 94...


----------



## clavichorder

TrazomGangflow said:


> I am currently on vacation in Colorado and today I awoke at 12:00 A.M. to climb Long's peak. It is a 14 mile hike going through a forest, alpine tundra, bolder field, along a cliff side, and finally up a long ascent to the peak. It took 10 hours but I completed it!


Awesome! My dad and I have been wanting to do Long's for some time. I've seen that mountain, its a beast. You should try Rainier next!


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Christ! People in Seattle are complaining about 94...


Yeah, it's pretty damn hot. I saw all these miserable-looking crows standing around panting. Way too hot to be teaching kids in a tent, or firing a kiln. And unusual for Portland!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

That kind of weather is normal for Melbourne in February.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Last weekend, I made a bicycle-journey, starting from my home and heading "down-the-shore" and back...

Which was of sufficient distance for me to have achieved my first *Century Ride!*:trp:


----------



## Ravndal

birthday :trp::guitar::clap:ut::cheers::kiss:


----------



## Praeludium

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Last weekend, I made a bicycle-journey, starting from my home and heading "down-the-shore" and back...
> 
> Which was of sufficient distance for me to have achieved my first *Century Ride!*:trp:


Wow it sounds great ! Weren't you tackling the cycle again after a long hiatus just a few months ago ?

Happy birthday Ravndal. How old are you ? You sound like 21 years old (that's my guess, after a serious and rigorous study of your posts (duration : 20 secondes)).

My parents programmed the internet to shut of after midnight  Not that I really care, I can perfectly live without internet after midnight, but they did it specifically for my brothers and I. They're 16 and I'm 18, I'd have thought we wouldn't be subjected to this kind of rule but rather to our own reason and experience. (particularly me, I'm not so sure for my brothers who are more typical 16 years old high schoolers lol) On some subjects they can be quite strange and very old school. On other they're not old school enough  No big deal.


----------



## Ravndal

correctamente! you must be some sort of code-cracking genious


----------



## belfastboy

Thanks to warm dry sunny weather here (in Belfast)! I spent the day among my Lupins and garden bushes doing a little trimming and mowing while listening to various classical greats in the background. This evening will be spent with my old friend Arthur Guinness - in very cold form!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday Ravndal!


----------



## Ravndal

danke schön


----------



## belfastboy

Tomorrow I go a hunting! Piano hunting! I've totally redecorated my dining room / music room and now it's ready for - an inclusion of a piano, will do nicely thank you! God, I'm so excited! (Such a nerd)! Just can't decide what to go for. I'm like a kid in a sweet shop in music stores. I may even buy a clarinet too! I'm thinking of setting myself a challenge to teach myself the clarinet. Oh, I have a violin that needs re-strung too....*starts to sweat with excitement*!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

belfastboy said:


> Tomorrow I go a hunting! Piano hunting! I've totally redecorated my dining room / music room and now it's ready for - an inclusion of a piano, will do nicely thank you! God, I'm so excited! (Such a nerd)! Just can't decide what to go for. I'm like a kid in a sweet shop in music stores. I may even buy a clarinet too! I'm thinking of setting myself a challenge to teach myself the clarinet. Oh, I have a violin that needs re-strung too....*starts to sweat with excitement*!


Get a Stuart & Sons piano!!!


----------



## belfastboy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get a Stuart & Sons piano!!!


*Licks tip of pencil - adds to notepad*

Thanks!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Worlds best pianos: http://www.stuartandsons.com/


----------



## belfastboy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Worlds best pianos: http://www.stuartandsons.com/


Beautiful!


----------



## Taneyev

Today's my 43 Th. marriage aniversary. That's a longer time that the age of many or the members of this forum!. Amazing that my wife endured me such a time. Well, ours was one of those old-fashioned marriages. Today, 43 months would be a very good time.


----------



## Ravndal

Congratulations Odnoposoff!


----------



## belfastboy

Odnoposoff said:


> Today's my 43 Th. marriage aniversary. That's a longer time that the age of many or the members of this forum!. Amazing that my wife endured me such a time. Well, ours was one of those old-fashioned marriages. Today, 43 months would be a very good time.


Heartfelt Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> I got a diagnosis this AM - Partially torn rotater cuff. I was told I can either have surgery that is 90% effective, wear an arm sling for 4-6 weeks, then go through 12-16 weeks of therapy; or live with it as it is with no hope of it getting better and a small chance of it getting worse.


My surgery is scheduled for Friday Aug 24 and I'm starting to get quite anxious about it. Please send calming, healing thoughts my way!
I have scheduled a massage session before the surgery and I'm also planning to attend my regular yoga class less than 12 hours before. So I will be as naturally relaxed as I can be.

Afterwards, I hear they give you pretty good drugs


----------



## Sonata

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## belfastboy

Lunasong said:


> My surgery is scheduled for Friday Aug 24 and I'm starting to get quite anxious about it. Please send calming, healing thoughts my way!
> I have scheduled a massage session before the surgery and I'm also planning to attend my regular yoga class less than 12 hours before. So I will be as naturally relaxed as I can be.
> 
> Afterwards, I hear they give you pretty good drugs


*Rotator Cuff* God I've had trouble on and off with this dam thing for long time - know how you feel. Your surgery will be grand, having assisted at surgical interventions in the past I can tell you it will go well. Once you drift off to sleep with the anesthetist saying..."Count back words from 10"....next thing you'll know you'll be waking in recovery - numb, and feeling pain free!! All will be well!


----------



## Kopachris

That _Harmonielehre_ is one heavy book. Difficult to get through and stay awake sometimes. The first few chapters have been rather dry, filled with ramblings about his pedagogy. I can't listen to music while trying to read it, like I can with most things, as it requires more concentration to get follow than most other activities and, indeed, most other books.


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> [...]
> Afterwards, I hear they give you pretty good drugs


I see no reason to worry about the surgery; worrying won't help the process. Those 'pretty good drugs' will probably be one of the 'codones'; OK if you can stay down and dozing, otherwise there may be a nausea side effect. The ice-pack is more effective - and important. Just keep in mind: you are not a wuss - the 1st three days are by far the most annoying - every day, in every way, you will feel better.

In these short term situations, it is good to think of pain as your enemy. Take the pain killers as prescribed, because doing so will hasten your recovery.

The time is not far away when you can throw a ball as easily as you did when you were 10.

You will also be able to participate in high-5s, if you are into that sort of thing. 

[Tell the anesthesiologist that if you are still awake after the 3rd count you will give him/her the bird.]


----------



## Lunasong

Thank you Hilltroll; I listened to the advice of a lot of people, including you, before scheduling.

My physical therapist advised me about the ice pack and also to buy a back scratcher


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Lunasong said:


> My surgery is scheduled for Friday Aug 24 and I'm starting to get quite anxious about it. Please send calming, healing thoughts my way!
> I have scheduled a massage session before the surgery and I'm also planning to attend my regular yoga class less than 12 hours before. So I will be as naturally relaxed as I can be.
> 
> Afterwards, I hear they give you pretty good drugs


Yep, sending good thoughts your way! I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Ravndal

Me and a friend found an apartment today. moving in next week!

This smiley will describe my indescribable happiness:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Meaghan said:


> Today I biked home from work (4.6 miles, hilly) in 103-degree heat. Having been unathletic and generally wimpy all my life, it made me feel like an unstoppable cycling badass. Perhaps the achievement does not truly merit the pride I'm experiencing, but that won't stop me from bragging.


That is so _fine_.:clap: 
I've sometimes thought about organizing a cycling-oriented Social Group. 
If I'm the founding member, we can call it the 'Bombast Bicycle Club.'

Remember what the Velominati teach us. Per Rule #9, we learn that:


> If you are out riding in bad weather, it *means* you are a BADASS. Period.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Meaghan




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> That _Harmonielehre_ is one heavy book. Difficult to get through and stay awake sometimes. The first few chapters have been rather dry, filled with ramblings about his pedagogy. I can't listen to music while trying to read it, like I can with most things, as it requires more concentration to get follow than most other activities and, indeed, most other books.


It's good to see that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


>





Meaghan said:


>


I see what you two did there.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


>





Meaghan said:


>


I'm currently listening to both of those at the same time.


----------



## Lenfer

I've been very tired and haven't been posting much. I'm really very hungry I think I may need a gastric band...


----------



## Lunasong

A change in appetite possibly means a change in health status. Please make sure your doctor is aware.

I went to a vocal Master Class yesterday led by a university professor. There were about 30 people there and 4 people sang for the class. Two recently graduated vocal students, a vocalist with opera training, and me. I introduced myself as a "church singer with no formal training so I hope a lot of you can relate to me." I sang "Dedication Prayer" (Anna Magdalena Bach), and the prof worked with me to smooth out my pitch changes. Afterwards, several people thanked me for singing, as there's not much to be learned from listening to excellent singers get even better.

ps I should mention that this class was held in a church and about 1/3 of the attendance was the choir from that church.


----------



## Ravndal

Bought myself a piano today. It's not much... But it had a really good sound, and it is a old piano, which is nice.

It's way better than the el piano i had.


----------



## Ravndal

Brand: Riese


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> View attachment 7359
> 
> 
> Brand: Riese


Attractive, compact, and 'a very good sound'. The action must be OK or you wouldn't now own it.

Congratulations.


----------



## Ravndal

That is true  Thanks!


----------



## Praeludium

Nice piano. I have a upright Kawai that I think was overpriced. Its sounds is a bit harsh and brittle for my guitarist ears (it's in a room with tiled floor so it doesn't help). But I like it. I actually don't but who care hehe

Good luck with your piano studies ! What are your goals in studying the piano ? (ie. do you want to study as an amateur ?)


----------



## Ravndal

Thank you! I'm sorry about your piano, it's difficult to get it right..

I have plenty of goals really. I want to do everything with music. But right now I'm focusing on finishing the pieces I'm working on, and try to get in to a proper school next year, and study music  I want to study music history, piano, composition etc etc. So all in good time!


----------



## Lenfer

Ravndal said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry about your piano, it's difficult to get it right..
> 
> I have plenty of goals really. I want to do everything with music. But right now I'm focusing on finishing the pieces I'm working on, and try to get in to a proper school next year, and study music  I want to study music history, piano, composition etc etc. So all in good time!


Good luck!


----------



## jani

Its pizza day!


----------



## belfastboy

Have been a little unwell the past day or so...but...looking up!! Turning to Wagner!


----------



## kv466

Preparing to get smacked around by Hurricane Isaac...a true tempest that will feel a lot less like this and a lot more like _this._


----------



## Mesa

kv466 said:


> Preparing to get smacked around by Hurricane Isaac...a true tempest that will feel a lot less like this and a lot more like _this._


Staggered that i haven't heard that Gould recording before.

It's *astounding.*


----------



## jani

Mesa said:


> Staggered that i haven't heard that Gould recording before.
> 
> It's *astounding.*


When i first heard that sonata it was W.Kempfs recording and i have been listening to that same recording a lot, so this Glen Gould recording sounds like " LOOK HOW FAST I CAN PLAY" Don't get me wrong i love fast music but it just won't fit to this piece IMO


----------



## Mesa

Your opinion is wrong


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> When i first heard that sonata it was W.Kempfs recording and i have been listening to that same recording a lot, so this Glen Gould recording sounds like " LOOK HOW FAST I CAN PLAY" Don't get me wrong i love fast music but it just won't fit to this piece IMO


When I listen to this work, I don't get 'tempest'. I will *not* be programmed.

:tiphat:


----------



## kv466

Mesa gets it and one person is good enough for me.  I can't believe I still have connection and electricity for that matter! At three in the morning my palm trees were horizontal and it still isn't even here.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> Mesa gets it and one person is good enough for me.  I can't believe I still have connection and electricity for that matter! At three in the morning my palm trees were horizontal and it still isn't even here.


Wishing you the best, kv. You'll be in our thoughts. Keep us updated!

(And holy cow stuff like this makes me glad I live in a desert.)


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> Wishing you the best, kv. You'll be in our thoughts. Keep us updated!
> 
> (And holy cow stuff like this makes me glad I live in a desert.)


We don't get any tornados,earthquakes or big storms, Scandinavia is so lame.


----------



## Ravndal

Yes, 'lame'...


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> Yes, 'lame'...


Lol i was joking.


----------



## Ravndal

It's a serious subject to be joking with, imo


----------



## Mesa

It's Neesonian comedy.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> It's a serious subject to be joking with, imo


I think that there are only few subjects that are too serious to be joked about like, mental illness and suicide.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I think that there are only few subjects that are too serious to be joked about like, mental illness and suicide.


I think you are right. And "lame" would be unfunny only if it were true. However, now that you know of an exposed nerve...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I move back to college! It's currently rainy all around the area, but I hope it will clear up in the next few hours.... oh, there goes some thunder outside.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today I move back to college! It's currently rainy all around the area, but I hope it will clear up in the next few hours.... oh, there goes some thunder outside.


I love rain!


----------



## Praeludium

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today I move back to college! It's currently rainy all around the area, but I hope it will clear up in the next few hours.... oh, there goes some thunder outside.


You're lucky. Do you think you work better in college or at home ?
Colleges in USA seem to be great place to work, because you live there. I guess you have much less distraction there. Maybe I'm wrong ?

I have to wait until at least mid-september for my little regional conservatory to start the courses again ):


----------



## Ukko

Praeludium said:


> You're lucky. Do you think you work better in college or at home ?
> Colleges in USA seem to be great place to work, because you live there. I guess you have much less distraction there. Maybe I'm wrong ?
> [...]


My impression is that US universities are stuffed full of dilettantes and hedonists, and that dormitories are not good places to work - except during 'cram' time. _One_ of us must be wrong.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> I think that there are only few subjects that are too serious to be joked about like, mental illness and suicide.


The last time I saw George Carlin (RIP), he did a long bit on suicide. Parts were funny, but others were just plain morbid. Of course, when he first walked on stage, his opening line was, "You know, we just don't hear about enough pre-school fires," then I knew we were in for a rough ride! His material was very dark during his final tours.


----------



## aleazk

After reading a paper on Loop Quantum Gravity, I have chosen my side in the Quantum Gravity 'war' (String Theory vs. Loop Quantum Gravity): Loop Quantum Gravity.  (this is very important since I must decide the path that I want to pursue).


----------



## kv466

Thanks, KC! While it's wailing outside and occasionally howling, luckily it appears we won't be losing electricity this time and my trees are getting much needed water. Hope all is well with you, buddy.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Thanks, KC! While it's wailing outside and occasionally howling, luckily it appears we won't be losing electricity this time and my trees are getting much needed water. Hope all is well with you, buddy.


OK! I was thinking about loading a generator and a case of IPA in my truck and heading down there.


----------



## Crudblud

So many things just seem to be going wrong today.


----------



## Sonata

Sorry to hear it crudblood


----------



## belfastboy

Crudblud said:


> So many things just seem to be going wrong today.


Big up to you!


----------



## aleazk

I wanted to see if Ligeti is acknowledged in the credits of 2001... and I ended watching the full movie... again!. (btw, Ligeti _is_ acknowledged in the credits, the three pieces, Atmospheres, Requiem and Lux Aeterna are mentioned, maybe it was added after that Ligeti won the legal battle)


----------



## Praeludium

While Aleazk was watching the Kubrick film, I was probably watching Monster, Inc. 
Two days ago I watched Whisper of the Heart again ! I love this film. Even the pictures are wonderful.

This is kind of strange for an almost-geek like me (I was going to be a (mediocre, not the computer engineer type) geek until I discovered music at 14), but I often almost regret have access to a computer, as well as cell phone and all those high-tech gadgets. 
These devices have good sides, of course. But I'm under the impression they make my perceptions being dull. 
When I see films where the main character spend all his time to the library/reading books (and actually writing one for WotH) and so on, I feel like we've lost something in the process. Particularly because those characters happen to go out and feel the sun, the wind and everything else on their skin. Today most persons would just order the book on Amazon and continue lose their time on Facebook or whatever else. Garbage.


----------



## Ravndal

Oooh. I have not seen "Whisper of The Heart", but i know that Hayao Miyazaki film's is always pure genious


----------



## Praeludium

Except that this one isn't by Myazaki ^^ I think that the guy who did it was designed to be his successor. But he died early. Not lucky. End of the story. I haven't verified though.


----------



## Ravndal

IMDB says that Hayao Miyazaki wrote the screenplay 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113824/

So it's atleast touched by Miyazaki, and that usually makes it good ! ^^


----------



## Kopachris

First day of my aural skills class was today. Should be a fun semester. It's not a music theory class, but most of the class is taking music theory at the same time--I was the only one who already knew what a rondo was.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> First day of my aural skills class was today. Should be a fun semester. It's not a music theory class, but most of the class is taking music theory at the same time--I was the only one who already knew what a rondo was.


Um... round music, right?


----------



## Lenfer

Going into hospital for a few days nothing major just have some medicine to take and it's faster to do it in there than at home. Reason being I can take higher dose per day in hospital than I can do safely at home, so see you all in a few.

Take care all! :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um... round music, right?


Yes, exactly. However, those whippersnappers had never even heard the word "rondo" before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

First day of classes. Meeting old friends again at the school of music.

This one guy I use to like, or maybe I still like, but I don't wanna like, I encountered him today in a line for something, but I didn't give him the privilege of greeting me, I didn't look him in the face though he came by me twice, watching me (I could see in peripheral vision ). He's gonna have to try a bit harder... oh, it's back to the same stuff as last year... yes, some things haven't changed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> First day of classes. Meeting old friends again at the school of music.
> 
> This one guy I use to like, or maybe I still like, but I don't wanna like, I encountered him today in a line for something, but I didn't give him the privilege of greeting me, I didn't look him in the face though he came by me twice, watching me (I could see in peripheral vision ). He's gonna have to try a bit harder... oh, it's back to the same stuff as last year... yes, some things haven't changed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Listens to yours hearts


----------



## Crudblud

Drinking a Wadworth Henry's Original IPA. I don't drink much beer, but sometimes you just can't beat a good IPA.


----------



## Ravndal

Second night in my new apartment  Just started packing out, but it begins to look pretty good 

My room, from bedview!

















It was not easy to move that piano...


----------



## Meaghan

Your apartment looks beautiful, Ravndal! Are you a student?


----------



## Couchie

Waiting on some tests to see if I have strep throat or mono. Fingers crossed for strep...


----------



## Ravndal

Meaghan said:


> Your apartment looks beautiful, Ravndal! Are you a student?


thanks!

kind of. improving some grades at a private school. so, not a real student before next year i'm afraid


----------



## clavichorder

I (1)chopped wood, hauled heavy logs, revegetated hillsides, raked and shoveled dirt and more, on a week long conservation trip in Mt. Rainier National Park. I managed to behave like a 10 year old boy and a working man simultaneously during that week, as I was with a bunch of current and ex Boy Scouts. I also am really sick of Bohemian Rhapsody and American Pie by now...and "Cow's With Guns"(



)
1-in line with Hilltroll's prescription for me


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Drinking a Wadworth Henry's Original IPA. I don't drink much beer, but sometimes you just can't beat a good IPA.


Wadworth's eh? My preference was always for the 6X, though I couldn't drink it in quantities ("Idiot: you're not supposed to!")

Should I take your familiarity with this famous ale as an indicator of where on earth "Briv" is?


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I (1)chopped wood, hauled heavy logs, revegetated hillsides, raked and shoveled dirt and more, on a week long conservation trip in Mt. Rainier National Park. I managed to behave like a 10 year old boy and a working man simultaneously during that week, as I was with a bunch of current and ex Boy Scouts. I also am really sick of Bohemian Rhapsody and American Pie by now...and "Cow's With Guns"(
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1-in line with Hilltroll's prescription for me


This is excellent news, _clavi_. 

Sometime I should probably explain the benefits of 'the full course', even though there is little likelihood of you ever experiencing it. In the modern Western World it would require the wealth to afford the time; Pursuing the wealth steals away the time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got into the Rotation for the 2 top groups at my university!!!!   

I'm not in any principal position yet, but I will play 2nd flute in Lutoslawski's Orchestra Variations (anyone know that work? Is it good?), and 3rd flute in Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony for our first concert, which is early October I believe. Unfortunately, I wasn't on the roster for the Barber and Ravel pieces on the same concert program.  But I will watch them rehearse nonetheless because I love those 2 other works.


----------



## Crudblud

MacLeod said:


> Wadworth's eh? My preference was always for the 6X, though I couldn't drink it in quantities ("Idiot: you're not supposed to!")
> 
> Should I take your familiarity with this famous ale as an indicator of where on earth "Briv" is?


I would say so, yes.


----------



## jani

So i just bought tickets to see Steve Vai day after my birthday!


for those who don't know who he is, i tell yo.
He is apprentice of Frank zappa, he played in whitesnake, david lee roth and has had a successful solo career.
He has also composed some orchestral music.


----------



## Kopachris

New episode of Doctor Who airs on BBC America at 7pm MDT today.


----------



## Lenfer

Back home! Antibiotics are finished yay.


----------



## cwarchc

Good to see you back.
Hope everything went as well as you hoped



Lenfer said:


> Back home! Antibiotics are finished yay.


----------



## Lenfer

Thank you *Cwarchc* and yes everything was fine I had a bad chest infection and was told I would have to be in hosptial until *Monday* at least but the doctor saw me first thing this morning and said I could go. Normally the antibiotics make me sick but this new one was not so bad.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Couchie said:


> Waiting on some tests to see if I have strep throat or mono. Fingers crossed for strep...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just watched _Asylum of the Daleks_ a week before it is broadcast on television in Australia.


----------



## Ukko

Klavierspieler said:


> Sorry to hear that.


I hope you have neither. Real strep is hard to fix nowadays, and mono has always been a tough nut. May the Force be with you.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just watched _Asylum of the Daleks_ a week before it is broadcast on television in Australia.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


>


But it was legally uploaded by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> I hope you have neither. Real strep is hard to fix nowadays, and mono has always been a tough nut. May the Force be with you.


And also with you *Hilly*.


----------



## Meaghan

Over-the-top though he may sometimes seem (in comparison with the usually more restrained expression of modern-day sentiments), I have some Shakespeare for every occasion. In this case, Sonnet 44.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm off TC until next Friday afternoon (Australian Eastern Standard Time). Bye for now! :wave:


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm off TC until next Friday afternoon (Australian Eastern Standard Time). Bye for now! :wave:


----------



## Ravndal

Just saw "Derek". Weird watching Ricky Gervais playing a serious role, but he was very good... Enjoyed it.


----------



## EricABQ

Today I discovered that my pruning shears will go through the cord of my earbuds as easily as they go through the branches of the bush I was pruning.


----------



## Guest

EricABQ said:


> Today I discovered that my pruning shears will go through the cord of my earbuds as easily as they go through the branches of the bush I was pruning.


Oops! Oddly enough, I just found that the electric shears I was using will cut through the cable of the electric shears I was using as easily as through the bush....:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm off TC until next Friday afternoon (Australian Eastern Standard Time). Bye for now! :wave:


Turns out that Friday afternoon turned into Tuesday evening.


----------



## Kopachris

Gonna be moving just down the street a little from a single-wide trailer to a double-wide. Because it's just down the street about 100 yards, we're taking our time with the move, doing it a little at a time over the course of two weeks.


----------



## jani

while i was on a bus to way home, a good looking blonde girl looked me smiled and she also brushed her hair after she looked at me, she looked me couple times after that, she looked about 18 years old.

Is it true that women fix their hair/make up if they see an attractive male ( or they think that he is attractive)??????


----------



## Ukko

Probably a hooker.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably a hooker.


If this is some kinda humor, i don't find it funny.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> If this is some kinda humor, i don't find it funny.


Then perhaps you should get over yourself.


----------



## jani

I don't find it funny when someone calls totally unknown person as a hooker.


----------



## Lunasong

jani said:


> while i was on a bus to way home, a good looking blonde girl looked me smiled and she also brushed her hair after she looked at me, she looked me couple times after that, she looked about 18 years old.
> 
> Is it true that women fix their hair/make up if they see an attractive male ( or they think that he is attractive)??????


I hope she will ride your bus again.


----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


> I hope she will ride you bus again.


Nah, i am too busy becoming a great musician. I have lot of work to do.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I don't find it funny when someone calls totally unknown person as a hooker.


Lets examine another side of the issue, with the sure knowledge that the young lady hasn't possibly been insulted.

You think that she was preening for your benefit? You consider yourself so attractive that young ladies preen for your benefit as a general rule? You asked this leading question of us to emphasize that you are a 'ladykiller'? I repeat: You should get over yourself.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> If this is some kinda humor, i don't find it funny.


I do! No offense, but for a number of reasons, that comment is hilarious. If it came from Hilltroll, that gives it extra humor cred to my mind for some reason.

Lets hope he's wrong though. But a better way to think about it, rather than proof that you are attractive in general, would be to think of it as proof that that particular girl/women thought you were attractive/cute or something.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I do! No offense, but for a number of reasons, that comment is hilarious. If it came from Hilltroll, that gives it extra humor cred to my mind for some reason.
> 
> Lets hope he's wrong though. But a better way to think about it, rather than proof that you are attractive in general, would be to think of it as proof that that particular girl/women thought you were attractive/cute or something.


Yes, i just get more handsome everyday!


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Yes, i just get more handsome everyday!


Alright bud.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Lets examine another side of the issue, with the sure knowledge that the young lady hasn't possibly been insulted.
> 
> You think that she was preening for your benefit? You consider yourself so attractive that young ladies preen for your benefit as a general rule? You asked this leading question of us to emphasize that you are a 'ladykiller'? I repeat: You should get over yourself.


I said that one woman might have shown an interest to me and you think that i think my self as a ladykiller?


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I said that one woman might have shown an interest to me and you think that i think my self as a ladykiller?


Hah. There are several ways to interpret the circumstances you described. I chose to jerk your chain. Didn't expect that reaction. I apologize for my errant assumption.


----------



## Crudblud

Jesus, you people...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive had an exciting few days...

Last night I went to see the opera 'Der Schatzgraber' by Franz Schreker which was very good, during the interval I was introduced to one of the men who developed the CD Rom. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_recording#Kramer_and_Compaan_1969

This morning I got my drivers license.

I've just returned from the opening concert of the Gergiev festival in Rotterdam. Not only did Gergiev conduct a magnificent Prokofiev 5, but a piano concerto by Rodion Shchedrin was also included. The composer was in the audience not far from me and received all the applause with great humililty. It was his 80th birthday.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodion_Shchedrin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> while i was on a bus to way home, a good looking blonde girl looked me smiled and she also brushed her hair after she looked at me, she looked me couple times after that, she looked about 18 years old.
> 
> Is it true that women fix their hair/make up if they see an attractive male ( or they think that he is attractive)??????


That was me. Pretty convincing disguise eh?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That was me. Pretty convincing disguise eh?


Only you could make comments like these funny.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Only you could make comments like these funny.


Funny? I was working undercover as a spy for the Finland Intelligence Agency (top secret business) and I came across the EXTREMELY HOT Jani on the bus. So obviously I would take full advantage of him. Who wouldn't?


----------



## samurai

I had a prostate operation on 9-4-12 and am currently recuperating at home with a combination of bedrest, painkillers and my wife's nagging {to her that's TLC}. Only fooling, she and my whole family have been nothing but supportive from the time this ordeal began back in May of this year.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Just watched some awesome fireworks (from the street... ). I have no idea what they were for, but who cares?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Just watched some awesome fireworks (from the street... ). I have no idea what they were for, but who cares?


I though it was only legal to buy fireworks in Canberra!!!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I though it was only legal to buy fireworks in Canberra!!!


Nah, I thought if you had a license you could buy them anywhere? Anyway, it was done by professional or whatever people, not home ones.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nah, I thought if you had a license you could buy them anywhere? Anyway, it was done by professional or whatever people, not home ones.


Oh yeah I suppose...
Ha, do you think they should legalise them again so anyone can buy them?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh yeah I suppose...
> Ha, do you think they should legalise them again so anyone can buy them?


Hell yeah!


----------



## Ukko

samurai said:


> I had a prostate operation on 9-4-12 and am currently recuperating at home with a combination of bedrest, painkillers and my wife's nagging {to her that's TLC}. Only fooling, she and my whole family have been nothing but supportive from the time this ordeal began back in May of this year.


My main annoyance was that blasted tube. Three weeks!

Carefully measure the amount of picking-on your wife will tolerate, and rest easy in the knowledge that 'This too shall pass". Get well, my friend.


----------



## Sonata

I just scored a pair of tickets to go see a Miss Saigon production in May. I am completely thrilled. This is my absolute favorite musical, and I've never seen a performance of it before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tornado warning today, had to evacuate my practice room and go down to the basement of my School of Music. Nothing hit though, it was just really severe weather. I had... fond memories of when the exact thing happened last year around this time, and... while evacuating to the opera theatre I ran into this _guy_ I alluded to before, before I really got to know him, and he was being so nice to me...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Tornado warning today, had to evacuate my practice room and go down to the basement of my School of Music. Nothing hit though, it was just really severe weather. I had... fond memories of when the exact thing happened last year around this time, and... while evacuating to the opera theatre I ran into this _guy_ I alluded to before, before I really got to know him, and he was being so nice to me...


And how did you two get along afterwards? 

Today I'm going to eat some Mexican food. Hopefully. My parents always change their mind about everything and I never know what's going on.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And how did you two get along afterwards?


It was the beginning of us coming to be on "the best of terms" as I liked to call it. And currently, I'd say we're on even _better_ terms... but... I think *both* of us are... a little sad. We will never be together...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It was the beginning of us coming to be on "the best of terms" as I liked to call it. And currently, I'd say we're on even _better_ terms... but... I think *both* of us are... a little sad. We will never be together...






.

...


----------



## samurai

Hilltroll72 said:


> My main annoyance was that blasted tube. Three weeks!
> 
> Carefully measure the amount of picking-on your wife will tolerate, and rest easy in the knowledge that 'This too shall pass". Get well, my friend.


@ HillTroll72, After some 27 years of wedded bliss :lol: I do that naturally as a survival mechanism. Thanks for your kind words; you are absolutely spot on re: that "blasted tube". I had 6 different catheters from 6-25 thru 9-6-12, for a grand total of 72 days. OUCH! Enough, already. I'd say we have both "paid our dues" in this regard. Continued good health to you as well, my friend.


----------



## Guest

The little white tiger on my back (see avatar) rode a bicycle (without training wheels) for the first time today. He did extraordinarily well for a first time - zipping around a loop pumping hard on the uphill, etc, with very little wobble or steering issues. I raced him on foot around the loop and had to run fairly close to full speed to keep up. It was hard to get him off it.

I recall now that when he got a bike with training wheels he went about 2 miles on the first day. I absolutely need to get my bike fixed so I will be able to keep up with him.

He's so psyched. He didn't think he could ride a bike. We drew a picture on the calendar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BPS said:


> The little white tiger on my back (see avatar) rode a bicycle (without training wheels) for the first time today. He did extraordinarily well for a first time - zipping around a loop pumping hard on the uphill, etc, with very little wobble or steering issues. I raced him on foot around the loop and had to run fairly close to full speed to keep up. It was hard to get him off it.
> 
> I recall now that when he got a bike with training wheels he went about 2 miles on the first day. I absolutely need to get my bike fixed so I will be able to keep up with him.
> 
> He's so psyched. He didn't think he could ride a bike. We drew a picture on the calendar.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## clavichorder

I'm retired.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I'm retired.


Congratulations! I didn't know that you were so old.( not meaning to offend you.)


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Congratulations! I didn't know that you were so old.( not meaning to offend you.)


Ha! I'm 20, so I'm not retired for real, but I'm sure acting like it.

Edit:
This is possibly not helped by all the time spent in Portland this summer(apologies to Meaghan for propagating Portland stereotypes)


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Ha! I'm 20, so I'm not retired for real, but I'm sure acting like it.
> 
> Edit:
> This is possibly not helped by all the time spent in Portland this summer(apologies to Meaghan for propagating Portland stereotypes)


So, what are you pseudo-retired _from_?


----------



## jani

Watching Penn&Teller Bull*hit!


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> So, what are you pseudo-retired _from_?


School, peer group socializing on the whole, and the thing people most commonly retire from: work. Its only temporary.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Had an amazing dream recently and wrote it down today, making careful notes for future reference.

Basically what happened was that I was conducting the premiere of my future opera which I haven't composed yet called "Cesario in Illyria." The interesting thing about it though was that I discovered some new ideas, especially on the opening section. I was originally going to open the opera with the same scene that opens the play it's based on, but in my dream it began with an overture for chorus and orchestra. I made careful notes on the orchestration: two each of flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoons, trumpets, horns; three trombones, a tuba, five differently pitched tom-toms, a tam-tam, cymbals, triangle, vibraphone and strings.

The overture started as an overture would with the curtains closed, but behind it was a choir and for most of the overture the woodwind section didn't play. It started off quite fast with loud staccato quavers on shifting cluster chords. This went on for about a minute before all the brass, lower strings and percussion stopped leaving the violins playing a rapid tremolo in unison. Then all the strings in unison played a rapid succession of semiquavers making an incredible monophonic passage of atonal music. The five tom-toms then began playing various triplet rhythms and on top of this the brass began playing jaggered contrapuntal lines of dotted rhythms. By this time the volume of everything was amazing and the choir which started singing on top of all the chaos that was going on in the orchestra pit must have been amplified. They sung long, loud chords in contrast to all the fast rhythms of the orchestra.

_The ocean is a mighty beast,
The ship its prey, the storm its temper.
The beast's coral teeth chew its meal
Spitting out the bones of wood.

The fearsome animal strangles its prey,
Licking its lips in delight as it feasts.
The people wail in fear and terror,
And few escape merely as crumbs._

Soon enough the entire brass section plays an excruciatingly loud cluster chord that gradually gets softer and softer before the woodwind section begin to play their slow homophonic lines as the curtain rises and the character Viola is shown stranded on the shores of Illyria still holding on to a trunk for dear life.


----------



## aleazk

^sounds great, now go and write it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> ^sounds great, now go and write it.


I can't I'm too busy.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't I'm too busy.


Why? 5678910


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Why? 5678910


I still go to school and I get homework and I need to practise my guitar at least two hours a day and I have other things I need to compose first and my spare time is spent on TC or talking to MV.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I still go to school and I get homework and I need to practise my guitar at least two hours a day and I have other things I need to compose first and my spare time is spent on TC or talking to MV.


Well i am sure that MV can understand if you talk her little less because of your new inspiration.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Well i am sure that MV can understand if you talk her little less because of your new inspiration.


HOW COULD YOU SAY SUCH A THING?!?! I WOULD NEVER DREAM OF TALKING TO HER LESS JUST SO I CAN WRITE AN UNIMPORTANT PIECE OF MUSIC!!!


----------



## violadude

I'm in love with a girl who has another composer as a boyfriend.

Suddenly, I feel much more emotionally attached to Brahms' music.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I'm in love with a girl who has another composer as a boyfriend.
> 
> Suddenly, I feel much more emotionally attached to Brahms' music.


You should out composer him. Surely he can't be Wagner!


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> You should out composer him. Surely he can't be Wagner!


Out-composering Schumann didn't work for Brahms though.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Out-composering Schumann didn't work for Brahms though.


You should out composer him. Surely he can't be Schumann!


----------



## Crudblud

Buy a banjo guitar and serenade her with your hauntingly resonant and earthy tones.


----------



## Sonata

Bummer violadude


----------



## violadude

Sonata said:


> Bummer violadude


The one upside is that right now he is in Boston while me and her are both in Seattle


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> The one upside is that right now he is in Boston while me and her are both in Seattle


You little minx. 

I am sorry to hear about that but things don't last forever my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I'm in love with a girl who has another composer as a boyfriend.
> 
> Suddenly, I feel much more emotionally attached to Brahms' music.


CoAG match-maker to the rescue! I need to know each of your star signs before I can get you together.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> CoAG match-maker to the rescue! I need to know each of your star signs before I can get you together.


Me=Libra Her=Pisces


----------



## Meaghan

Off to Seattle in three days! Just for the weekend, but it's been a long-awaited trip.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Me=Libra Her=Pisces


Compliment her, write her music, put yourself in a severe emotional problem to attract her attention, tell her odd jokes, take her to a performance of contemporary music, contemporary theatre etc. they love a good atmosphere and aren't conservative at all.

Also, why are libra guys so hot?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Something to get excited about: I'm going to see _Nixon in China_ in May next year.


----------



## TxllxT

Excitement for those who are besides classical music lovers also SONY photographers: today the new flagship of SONY, the full frame A99 was announced.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Me=Libra Her=Pisces


Take your viola and go under her balcony at night and start to play erotic/romantic music.


----------



## aleazk

jani said:


> Take your viola and go under her balcony at night and start to play erotic/romantic music.


Something like this:


----------



## science

iTunes emergency

violence may follow


----------



## Crudblud

Recurring chest pains.


----------



## science

Crudblud said:


> Recurring chest pains.


Seriously dude?


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Compliment her, write her music, put yourself in a severe emotional problem to attract her attention, tell her odd jokes, take her to a performance of contemporary music, contemporary theatre etc. they love a good atmosphere and aren't conservative at all.
> 
> Also, why are libra guys so hot?


That' true!


----------



## Crudblud

science said:


> Seriously dude?


Not heart attack chest pains, I'm quite sure, unless I've been having a heart attack for the past two days, which I think highly unlikely. I'll go and see the doctor about it tomorrow, it's probably something simple to deal with like a mild inflammation. My heart doesn't seem to be working any harder than usual, and the pain reaches my left shoulder, so possibly a trapped nerve? That would be congruous with it only being noticeable in certain positions or with deep inhalation, right?


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> Not heart attack chest pains, I'm quite sure, unless I've been having a heart attack for the past two days, which I think highly unlikely. I'll go and see the doctor about it tomorrow, it's probably something simple to deal with like a mild inflammation. My heart doesn't seem to be working any harder than usual, and the pain reaches my left shoulder, so possibly a trapped nerve? That would be congruous with it only being noticeable in certain positions or with deep inhalation, right?


The pain radiates to the left arm when you are having a heart attack if i remember right.


----------



## Crudblud

^Yes, fortunately a heart attack it is not!

False alarm, the chest/shoulder pains appear to be simple muscle strain resulting from carrying heavy stuff for a prolonged period of time the other day. I have had pericarditis (inflammation of the membrane surrounding the heart) before, so I tend to get nervous when there's any pain or discomfort in that area with no obvious cause, but I should've known better as I've had similar muscle pains after a lot of heavy lifting and such in the past.


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> ^Yes, fortunately a heart attack it is not!
> 
> False alarm, the chest/shoulder pains appear to be simple muscle strain resulting from *carrying heavy stuff for a prolonged period of time the other day.* I have had pericarditis (inflammation of the membrane surrounding the heart) before, so I tend to get nervous when there's any pain or discomfort in that area with no obvious cause, but I should've known better as I've had similar muscle pains after a lot of heavy lifting and such in the past.


Are you moving, too? We can be moving buddies! 

(Sorry, I've been awake so long and have exerted so much energy that I'm delirious. Finally almost done, though. Got the big stuff done, anyway.)


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> Are you moving, too? We can be moving buddies!
> 
> (Sorry, I've been awake so long and have exerted so much energy that I'm delirious. Finally almost done, though. Got the big stuff done, anyway.)


I'm afraid not. I just had a huge bag of books and I was carrying it for something like three hours.

Good luck finishing the move!


----------



## science

I've just created an awesome new thread for the community forum and I'm waiting for mod approval.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I voted for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> I'm afraid not. I just had a huge bag of books and I was carrying it for something like three hours.
> 
> Good luck finishing the move!


Oh. Thanks!


----------



## Lunasong

After three weeks of left arm immobilization after surgery, my finger callouses are peeling off.


----------



## belfastboy

Lunasong said:


> After three weeks of left arm immobilization after surgery, my finger callouses are peeling off.


how nice!!!!


----------



## bassClef

Moved from CZ to UK - mixed feelings


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> After three weeks of left arm immobilization after surgery, my finger callouses are peeling off.


There is an old skin toughening procedure, supposedly used by bare-knuckle fighters - soak the hands in brine. You could try that with your fingers.

[No warranties express or implied.]


----------



## Humidor

Mesa said:


> Your opinion is wrong


Nay sir, you are wrong


----------



## Lunasong

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is an old skin toughening procedure, supposedly used by bare-knuckle fighters - soak the hands in brine. You could try that with your fingers.
> 
> [No warranties express or implied.]


found these interesting tips (no pun intended)
http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip67.html


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> found these interesting tips (no pun intended)
> http://www.guitartips.addr.com/tip67.html


Pressure, friction, drying the skin... . It's mostly friction that grows calluses in the palms, blisters too, of course. I rather like the suggestions that mimic what real fingering does. But you probably have to start from scratch, _@Lunasong_.


----------



## emiellucifuge

About to go to a concert:

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/page.ocl?pageID=29&filter=day&y=2012&m=9&d=14


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> About to go to a concert:
> 
> http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/page.ocl?pageID=29&filter=day&y=2012&m=9&d=14


What's the English title of the Ives?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hilltroll72 said:


> What's the English title of the Ives?


Fourth symphony.


----------



## Kopachris

Anyone here know what kind of spider this is? Found it on my living room wall.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kopachris said:


> Anyone here know what kind of spider this is? Found it on my living room wall.


Wow! If my wife found that, it wouldn't be an "is"; it would be a "was."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Kopachris said:


> Anyone here know what kind of spider this is? Found it on my living room wall.


 AAAAAAAGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whatever it is, I hope I never see it in my house, you can keep it.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> Anyone here know what kind of spider this is? Found it on my living room wall.


A BIG SCARY ONE! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! 

Here...


----------



## violadude

Aww even though I find spiders scary at times, I do feel bad that they get such a bad rap  They're just trying to live their life like any other animal.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> Aww even though I find spiders scary at times, I do feel bad that they get such a bad rap  They're just trying to live their life like any other animal.


True, I never kill a spider, even if the do scare the hell out of me. As you said, they're just trying to live their own life.


----------



## Turangalîla

My mother (who dislikes classical music) planted a garden today. She read that if you put a layer of paper in the middle of the dirt, it will greatly reduce the amount of weeds, so she decided to try it. She grabbed some of my spare copies of a Schumann piece lying on the counter that I was planning to recycle. Now, amidst the flowers and earthworms, Schumann lives. It was a very touching thing for me.


----------



## Ukko

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> My mother (who dislikes classical music) planted a garden today. She read that if you put a layer of paper in the middle of the dirt, it will greatly reduce the amount of weeds, so she decided to try it. She grabbed some of my spare copies of a Schumann piece lying on the counter that I was planning to recycle. Now, amidst the flowers and earthworms, Schumann lives. It was a very touching thing for me.


More like he has another grave - in Canada. It needs a marker. A stone gatepost in the center of the garden would be nice, and take up little space; maybe with an 'S' and a G-clef chiseled in. You should probably install the post before the ground freezes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Life is crazy in a fun way right now. Last week was really intense... and that was just the first full week! This next week can simply be described as REPEAT. Flute, socializing, flute, lectures, flute, studying, flute.


----------



## violadude

Abortion/death penalty debate with my Aunt over facebook. Super fun!


----------



## violadude

I got a job interview with Planned Parenthood on Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> I got a job interview with Planned Parenthood on Friday. Wish me luck!


Good luck!  For a moment I misread and thought you were with child. :lol:

Pretty bored myself can't find anything musically to catch my interest. *sulks*


----------



## neoshredder

Depressed. Gotta go to work soon and couldn't get enough sleep.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Depressed. Gotta go to work soon and couldn't get enough sleep.


I sleep around 4-6h on normal days, and 8-15h on weekends.


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> I sleep around 4-6h on normal days, and 8-15h on weekends.


15 hours!! *Jani* I am jealous...


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> 15 hours!! *Jani* I am jealous...


Well its very rare, but when you have slept 4h each night on the past week and you have had a tough week, its not so "hard" to sleep 15h. Usually when that happens i wake up and i have a headache because i slept too much and then i realize that most of the day has already passed.


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> Well its very rare, but when you have slept 4h each night on the past week and you have had a tough week, its not so "hard" to sleep 15h. Usually when that happens i wake up and i have a headache because i slept too much and then i realize that most of the day has already passed.


That doesn't sound to good.  Still I would love to get 15 hours, I love my sleep.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow! If my wife found that, it wouldn't be an "is"; it would be a "was."


Good for her!

In my household, there would be an "Eek!", then as usual, one of my retired job descriptions would have to kick in.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


> Good luck!  For a moment I misread and thought you were with child. :lol:
> 
> Pretty bored myself can't find anything musically to catch my interest. *sulks*


Poulenc chamber?


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> I got a job interview with Planned Parenthood on Friday. Wish me luck!


They're hiring men, now? That's progressive.


----------



## Vaneyes

MaestroViolinist said:


> True, I never kill a spider, even if the do scare the hell out of me. As you said, they're just trying to live their own life.


I have that feeling about the daddylonglegs non-poisonous variety. They are good housekeepers.

But, my wife disagrees.


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from 5 days in the English lake district
No tv
No internet
No phone signal
=
Pure bliss


----------



## clavichorder

cwarchc said:


> Just back from 5 days in the English lake district
> No tv
> No internet
> No phone signal
> =
> Pure bliss


Sounds awesome! Did you read any good books or swim, or hike?


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> They're hiring men, now? That's progressive.


Well, I wont be consulting any women on their pregnancies or anything haha. I think if I get the job I will just be more like a representative and help push for healthcare legislation and stuff.


----------



## Sonata

Good luck violadude, sounds interesting!


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Just back from 5 days in the English lake district
> No tv
> No internet
> No phone signal
> =
> Pure bliss


Welcome back. Now let's get your posts count up to 500 by the end of the week.


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> Welcome back. Now let's get your posts count up to 500 by the end of the week.


He'll either have to do stimulants or dumb down the quality of his posts considerably.


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> Sounds awesome! Did you read any good books or swim, or hike?


I can't swim or hike at the moment (much as I enjoy walking in the mountains)
I've had an operation on my knee, which hasn't gone according to plan, and may take a couple of years to come right.
However I did start working my way through "Quantum" by Manjit Kumar.
It's interesting, but hard going, you need to have a basic understanding of quantum theory.


----------



## cwarchc

Vaneyes said:


> Welcome back. Now let's get your posts count up to 500 by the end of the week.


Thanks Vaneyes,

Though I may struggle to get my count up that high.
I'll try my best


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> He'll either have to do stimulants or dumb down the quality of his posts considerably.


I think that's a compliment? though I'm not sure?

I don't think I'm upto doing "stimulants" I much prefer a glass of something distilled in the highlands of Scotland.

As for "dumbing down", you'll have to be the judge of that.


----------



## cwarchc

See that's four posts.
I'm making an effort vaneyes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Life is crazy in a fun way right now. Last week was really intense... and that was just the first full week! This next week can simply be described as REPEAT. Flute, socializing, flute, lectures, flute, studying, flute.


Follow up: yep, this week has been intense, but also a lot of unexpected (and not very good) drama. And it's only Wednseday. 

Tomorrow might have even more surprises... I don't ask for it though.


----------



## Lunasong

^^I bet it has to do with that "socializing" element...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Lunasong said:


> ^^I bet it has to do with that "socializing" element...


Half of it. One half was an "academic dispute" I got into, that's all I'll say. The other half was social I guess, but more long the lines of well... being pursued currently.


----------



## neoshredder

Feeling much better now after making through a rough day.


----------



## Kopachris

100 pages of WHIYL. Most of my threads die in a week. This makes me feel better. (This thread has more posts than I do!)


----------



## jani

Its even funnier if you are Finnish!
( Its on English)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

School is over for two weeks, so you're going be seeing me here a lot more. Also, I managed to get a >$100 phone bill for talking to MV for too long and I need to come up with another $90 in two days time.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> School is over for two weeks, so you're going be seeing me here a lot more. Also, I managed to get a >$100 phone bill for talking to MV for too long and I need to come up with another $90 in two days time.


100?!?!? Why don't you just use Skype?


----------



## jani

Bought new headphones(headphones which isolate external haze) today, not because old ones were broken. I Bought them because i just hate it when i try to listen to music(when i am not home) and i hear cars etc,i wasn't able to concentrate to music properly. Also i bought the best of J.S bach Naxsos cd .


----------



## emiellucifuge

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/page.ocl?pageID=29&filter=day&y=2012&m=9&d=21

Going to this concert tonight!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> 100?!?!? Why don't you just use Skype?


Gosh I am so stupid.


----------



## Lenfer

Kopachris said:


> 100 pages of WHIYL. Most of my threads die in a week. This makes me feel better. (This thread has more posts than I do!)


Everyone loves *Kopachris* that's why we post. :kiss:

My friends and I went out for scented candles and I ended up spending €800 (damn *Diptyque*). By the time we got back to the car I was in "Oh *L'enfer* what have you done mode" I told my other half but I'm not sure if I'm in trouble or not yet I shall have to wait until bed time to find out. 

I won't be buying CDs for a while...


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> School is over for two weeks, so you're going be seeing me here a lot more. Also, I managed to get a >$100 phone bill for talking to MV for too long and I need to come up with another $90 in two days time.


I could do with a some new lungs I'll give you $5 (you don't smoke right?).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

$55 down, $48 to go.


----------



## Guest

Does it have to be good news? My 85 year old father-in-law died today from Alzheimer's complications. The horrible irony is that today is Alzheimer's Action Day. This is one cruel disease.


----------



## Turangalîla

Kontrapunctus said:


> Does it have to be good news? My 85 year old father-in-law died today from Alzheimer's complications. The horrible irony is that today is Alzheimer's Action Day. This is one cruel disease.


I want to react to this statement and show some sympathy, but liking it just feels so wrong. Blessings to your family.


----------



## Kopachris

Kontrapunctus said:


> Does it have to be good news? My 85 year old father-in-law died today from Alzheimer's complications. The horrible irony is that today is Alzheimer's Action Day. This is one cruel disease.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Guest

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I want to react to this statement and show some sympathy, but liking it just feels so wrong. Blessings to your family.


Thank you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I am now officially an employee of my School of Music. 

As in, I will be getting a little salary this semester (and actually for the rest of my semesters at my University) for playing in the Lab Orchestra, which is the Grad Conductors' coaching class. It's non-credit for the musicians, thus we are paid a small bit each session.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I am now officially an employee of my School of Music.
> 
> As in, I will be getting a little salary this semester (and actually for the rest of my semesters at my University) for playing in the Lab Orchestra, which is the Grad Conductors' coaching class. It's non-credit for the musicians, thus we are paid a small bit each session.


Congratulations! It must feel great to earn money by doing something you love, even if its a small amount!


----------



## EricABQ

This morning I set a personal best in consecutive push-ups (65.) That is 12 more than I could do in navy boot camp 20 years ago.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> This morning I set a personal best in consecutive push-ups (65.) That is 12 more than I could do in navy boot camp 20 years ago.


Are you cheating?


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> Are you cheating?


Nope, full push-up every time.

I've been using an app called 100 Push Ups on my Ipad for over a year. It is supposed to be a 6 week program, but at level 3 it basically becomes impossible for me after week 4.

In the time I've been doing it I've gone from 27 to today's 65. It's an effective work out, for sure.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A friend of mine told me that I should read an amazing manga called _Aki-Sora._ I've read quite a bit of it now and all I can say is GOSH! It is rather dull, but the interesting parts are certainly _very_ interesting. So that has been my evening for the last two days.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> Nope, full push-up every time.
> 
> I've been using an app called 100 Push Ups on my Ipad for over a year. It is supposed to be a 6 week program, but at level 3 it basically becomes impossible for me after week 4.
> 
> In the time I've been doing it I've gone from 27 to today's 65. It's an effective work out, for sure.


Excellent. During my service days I saw a lot of guys 'do their 50' without going all the way down, or working their shoulders back and forward. Severely reduces the benefit.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A friend of mine told me that I should read an amazing manga called _Aki-Sora._ I've read quite a bit of it now and all I can say is GOSH! *It is rather dull, but the interesting parts are certainly very interesting.* So that has been my evening for the last two days.


Really? How so? :devil:

In other news, check out the "Did You Know" portion of the Wikipedia Main Page. You'll see a name you all should recognize.


----------



## Crudblud

I want to know how he knew what a giraffe's thigh bone would sound like.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Crudblud said:


> I want to know how he knew what a giraffe's thigh bone would sound like.


He writes about it somewhere on his website or blog. From what I remember he wanted a bone for the Cortège & Danse Macabre, but decided that, besides the more obvious objection, a human bone would be too darn quiet. He then went to a museum to see what different types of bones sound like.

The elephant bone was a little too hefty, so he had to settle for the giraffe.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Why not take the vegetarian option and go *bone imitation?*


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why not take the vegetarian option and go *bone imitation?*


Giraffe tastes better.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why not take the vegetarian option and go *bone imitation?*


I think, sadly, I must agree with you on that one, poor giraffe.


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I am now officially an employee of my School of Music.
> 
> As in, I will be getting a little salary this semester (and actually for the rest of my semesters at my University) for playing in the Lab Orchestra, which is the Grad Conductors' coaching class. It's non-credit for the musicians, thus we are paid a small bit each session.


Super-happy congratulations to you!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Turangalîla

I just got back from a concert. A piano quintet played the Bach A major concerto, Bach F minor concerto (both somehow with a piano quintet), Franck quintet, and Dvorak A major. The program did not have the individual movements listed.

So I started clapping (all by myself) after the third movement of the Dvorak. Apparently there are four movements...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just got back from a concert. A piano quintet played the Bach A major concerto, Bach F minor concerto (both somehow with a piano quintet), Franck quintet, and Dvorak A major. The program did not have the individual movements listed.
> 
> So I started clapping (all by myself) after the third movement of the Dvorak. Apparently there are four movements...


Well at least you enjoyed the third movement.


----------



## Turangalîla

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well at least you enjoyed the third movement.


Yeah, and at the end of it the third movement they did that fancy choreography with their bows that lets you know that it's over. Devils ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Yeah, and at the end of it the third movement they did that fancy choreography with their bows that lets you know that it's over. Devils ut:


Hahaha, I believe the only time in a four movement work where people clap after the third movement was Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


----------



## Turangalîla

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hahaha, I believe the only time in a four movement work where people clap after the third movement was Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


And the concert was over *two hours long*. Not only that, but it was in a wealthy lady's living room. My butt was numb by the end.

And the pianist later told me that he considered this their "dress rehearsal" for the _real_ concert they are giving in three weeks. Except that everyone there paid for tickets to a real concert. Musicians are funny sometimes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And the concert was over *two hours long*. Not only that, but it was in a wealthy lady's living room. My butt was numb by the end.
> 
> And the pianist later told me that he considered this their "dress rehearsal" for the _real_ concert they are giving in three weeks. Except that everyone there paid for tickets to a real concert. Musicians are funny sometimes


Musicians are complete dickheads sometimes.


----------



## Chrythes

I was in the theater a few days ago. My last time there was about 2 years ago, and it was a mono performance which left a very good impression on me. This time it wasn't a mono performance. Based on Gogol's "The Government Inspector", the story was set in a small village in the era of the Russian empire. An inspector is supposed to visit the village soon, and everybody loses their mind because of that. Because of their exaggerated view of the state's workers they mistake a passing by man to be the inspector and that's basically the joke they go on with.

The story in itself is not bad, it mocks the villagers for their exaggerated view of the state, and it does have some funny moments. But the production was horrid. All the actors seem to have been told that they should should always shout, put on frills (if that's the right expression) and tell stupid jokes (there was a scene that lasted about 10 minutes, where the main character acted being drunk. Extremely funny.). It was supposed to be a comic tragedy, but everything there was pure tragedy. I was hoping that at least one character's mind would be sober, but I was expecting too much. I was hoping for a "right" ending, where the character pretending to be the inspector would reach his conscience, realize what he was doing wasn't right. Even laughing seemed to be wrong, since you realize that all the characters are in some way deluded, and the ending is going to be tragic. 

And also it seems to be a quite complicated subject to mock. Yes, villagers these times held an exaggerated view of the state, but I believe it wasn't for no reason. They themselves didn't have the funds to maintain their institutions in good shape since the state didn't care much about the province, so there must have been a fear when inspectors came to visit. Telling the inspector that there isn't enough money (and basically arguing against the state) might have had dreadful consequences.


----------



## Cnote11

Today I lost one of my best friends. He seems to have floated off into space and I just cannot reach him. We had a good relationship while it lasted. I wish him the best and I hope that he seeks help, so that maybe we can be friends once again in the future.


----------



## jani

Cnote11 said:


> Today I lost one of my best friends. He seems to have floated off into space and I just cannot reach him. We had a good relationship while it lasted. I wish him the best and I hope that he seeks help, so that maybe we can be friends once again in the future.


I hope that you will be ok! I don't want to say anything else because i don't know the exact situation and because of that i could accidentally say something stupid.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I'm packing for my emigration tomorrow.


----------



## violadude

emiellucifuge said:


> I'm packing for my emigration tomorrow.


Where are you immigrating to?


----------



## cwarchc

emiellucifuge said:


> I'm packing for my emigration tomorrow.


My thoughts are with you.
I did the same in 1990, with my young family
It's a life enhancing experience
Look forward


----------



## jani

Once a week i buy a lottery ticket and i won 8€ this week! ( I buy 1 row in a week (( you have to choose 7 numbers out of 40)) 
I got 4 numbers correct. the prize for a row is 1€.


----------



## emiellucifuge

cwarchc said:


> My thoughts are with you.
> I did the same in 1990, with my young family
> It's a life enhancing experience
> Look forward


i know! I've emigrated twice before. From Chicago to London, from London to Amsterdam, and now I'm moving back to London. I know a lot of people there, but the difference is that I'm moving out of my parent's house. It's very sad.



jani said:


> Once a week i buy a lottery ticket and i won 8€ this week! ( I buy 1 row in a week (( you have to choose 7 numbers out of 40))
> I got 4 numbers correct. the prize for a row is 1€.


How much does a ticket cost?


----------



## jani

emiellucifuge said:


> i know! I've emigrated twice before. From Chicago to London, from London to Amsterdam, and now I'm moving back to London. I know a lot of people there, but the difference is that I'm moving out of my parent's house. It's very sad.
> 
> How much does a ticket cost?


It depends about the amount of rows. 1 row=1€ 10 rows= 10€.


----------



## Praeludium

I want to emigrate ): 

I'm getting a bit tired of the place where I live, the place where I study, the 2 hours of transportation every day and so on.

Good luck with your moving.




It's strange but when I'm at the conservatory I can work ten hours a day and when I'm at home I can't get myself to work. I wonder if there are a lot of persons in this situation. I don't like home for this reason ; I feel like it's a mediocre, debelitating (too much comfort) and useless place (too big, too expensive, too much distractions, etc.).
I think I'd be a monk if I were religious.


----------



## Lenfer

Getting ready for bed! Other half has finished his 5 chapters so we can have a looooooong stay in bed. 


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:​


----------



## Cnote11

jani said:


> I hope that you will be ok! I don't want to say anything else because i don't know the exact situation and because of that i could accidentally say something stupid.


We had a touching moment today, and it appears that Nikola and I might be able to work it out.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Getting ready for bed! Other half has finished his 5 chapters so we can have a looooooong stay in bed.
> 
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:​


Excellent!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Once a week i buy a lottery ticket and i won 8€ this week! ( I buy 1 row in a week (( you have to choose 7 numbers out of 40))
> I got 4 numbers correct. the prize for a row is 1€.


Congratulations on your win!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ugh.... I feel like crap. My stomach turns at the very thought of food, I threw up twice last night and I have to stay in bed all day.

Just thought I'd communicate that uplifting news to you since you all can obviously do a whole lot about it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Ugh.... I feel like crap. My stomach turns at the very thought of food, I threw up twice last night and I have to stay in bed all day.
> 
> Just thought I'd communicate that uplifting news to you since you all can obviously do a whole lot about it.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


:lol:

*Coughs* I mean, you are horrible!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol:
> 
> *Coughs* I mean, you are horrible!


I know. I feel sorry for all the poor animals that went into making that.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know. I feel sorry for all the poor animals that went into making that.


No, I was thinking of poor Klavierspieler. But um, I guess the animals are poor too...


----------



## clavichorder

Praeludium said:


> It's strange but when I'm at the conservatory I can work ten hours a day and when I'm at home I can't get myself to work. *I wonder if there are a lot of persons in this situation*. I don't like home for this reason ; I feel like it's a mediocre, debelitating (too much comfort) and useless place (too big, too expensive, too much distractions, etc.).
> I think I'd be a monk if I were religious.


Indeed there are, count me! At home I'm a miserable lazy slob and that's why I'm always on TC these days, I'm AT HOME...


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know. I feel sorry for all the poor animals that went into making that.


Its natural selection so don't feel bad when you eat a juicy steak.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Out of country for a while soon. Hope you don't miss me too much.


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> Its natural selection so don't feel bad when you eat a juicy steak.


Not necessarily, but it _is_ part of the food chain.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Is this the "*AvantGarde*" burger?


----------



## Crudblud

Lenfer said:


> Is this the "*AvantGarde*" burger?


I think it's the McCoronary.


----------



## Sonata

regressivetransphobe said:


> Out of country for a while soon. Hope you don't miss me too much.


Where are you off to?


----------



## Lenfer

Crudblud said:


> I think it's the the McCoronary.


I LOL'd bravo *Crudblud*. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466

So, I've been part of a South Florida acoustic duo named The Oklahoma Boys for a dozen years or so and just now I am spending my first few hours in this beautiful state. I made sure to bring my Heat t-shirts as I'm in OKC and I'm sure their loss is still nice and fresh in their minds. Looking forward to a good steak and a great ale! No classical this week; I'm embracing my country side.


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> So, I've been part of a South Florida acoustic duo named The Oklahoma Boys for a dozen years or so and just now I am spending my first few hours in this beautiful state. I made sure to bring my Heat t-shirts as I'm in OKC and I'm sure their loss is still nice and fresh in their minds. Looking forward to a good steak and a great ale! No classical this week; I'm embracing my country side.


Enjoy!  :tiphat:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Sonata said:


> Where are you off to?


Taipei

[extra text so I can post]


----------



## Meaghan

I WANT A DOG and I want it to keep me company _all the time._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Meaghan said:


> I WANT A DOG and I want it to keep me company _all the time._


A hot dog?


----------



## jani

Meaghan said:


> I WANT A DOG and I want it to keep me company _all the time._


Here you go, EVERYBODY LOVES TRIUMPH!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Feeling better today. Had my first day of college. My German teacher is great.


----------



## Vaneyes

Klavierspieler said:


> Feeling better today. Had my first day of college. My German teacher is great.


"Your papers, please!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Had a major symphony orchestra rehearsal today at my school of music... and a _certain _person thought it clever when he found the perfect seat in the auditorium where he could see a full view of me. A small opening between the string player chairs and stands in front of me, this person sat there 12 o'clock above my own stand for an hour at least. Coincidental? Pff


----------



## violadude

Broke up with my girlfriend today. I've never broken up with someone. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.


----------



## Cnote11

Hmmmm, I take it that the issues never resolved? Perhaps new things evolved? I hope you transition well through your rough period. :tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan

violadude said:


> Broke up with my girlfriend today. I've never broken up with someone. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.


It is a difficult, painful thing to do. I hope you both recover from it well, and my sympathies to you.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Had a major symphony orchestra rehearsal today at my school of music... and a _certain _person thought it clever when he found the perfect seat in the auditorium where he could see a full view of me. A small opening between the string player chairs and stands in front of me, this person sat there 12 o'clock above my own stand for an hour at least. Coincidental? Pff


So... why will you "never be together"? I get the impression that you like him a lot (you mention him frequently), and that he likes you.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

violadude said:


> Broke up with my girlfriend today. I've never broken up with someone. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.


Grats, you have your whole life ahead of you to find someone better for you.


----------



## neoshredder

Depressed with how my life has gone. My parents have high expectations. I just haven't lived up to them.  At least I'm not a druggy. I'm a sensitive and extremely shy person. It gets in the way no doubt.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Depressed with how my life has gone. My parents have high expectations. I just haven't lived up to them.  At least I'm not a druggy. I'm a sensitive and extremely shy person. It gets in the way no doubt.


Sounds like me. Let's form a depressed, sensitive shy person club.


----------



## aleazk

neoshredder said:


> Depressed with how my life has gone. My parents have high expectations. I just haven't lived up to them.  At least I'm not a druggy. I'm a sensitive and extremely shy person. It gets in the way no doubt.


I had those same feelings some time ago. I don't know if this will help you, or if it will be understood in the first place. Anyway. When I began to study physics at the university, I didn't know much about the division between "theoretical physics" and "experimental physics", for me it was all just "physics". At the second year I learned some General Relativity and I discovered that my path would be theoretical physics. The only problem was that at the university where I was all the specializations were on topics about experimental physics. So, when I reached the final years I was somewhat disoriented because I didn't know what to do. I got (very) depressed because I thought that I would not finish my career, etc. All of my classmates and teachers were on topics on experimental physics, so I felt very lonely and alienated with my interests. The worst part was with my parents. They didn't understand the difference between theoretical and experimental, I felt trapped and even more alienated. It was very hard, because of this difficulty on the communication. Thankfully, there was a teacher in the department of mathematics with whom I could talk about some of this topics on theoretical physics. A friend of this guy was a friend of my mother, so this friend talked with she and my parents began to understand the problem. Finally, they understood and I could move to another university.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Broke up with my girlfriend today. I've never broken up with someone. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.




I thought you broke up _months_ ago! Maybe I should cut down on my divination because seeing the future getting in the way of seeing the here and now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> So... why will you "never be together"? I get the impression that you like him a lot (you mention him frequently), and that he likes you.


For one thing, I don't know him as well as I should, desperately need to talk more. That talk could make or break everything, so right now I've been standing on a tight rope of anticipation for weeks (really months to go farther back). But we're both too nervous to make a move. We're always in public or academic settings whenever we see each other, so much pressure to look formal.

Very well, perhaps I should leave this topic alone here. I've kept it a dead secret from all my peers in real life, except parents. I get bottled up emotions, figuring here might be of some relief. But that's not very intelligent of me, I will stop.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For one thing, I don't know him as well as I should, desperately need to talk more. That talk could make or break everything, so right now I've been standing on a tight rope of anticipation for weeks (really months to go farther back). But we're both too nervous to make a move. We're always in public or academic settings whenever we see each other, so much pressure to look formal.
> 
> Very well, perhaps I should leave this topic alone here. I've kept it a dead secret from all my peers in real life, except parents. I get bottled up emotions, figuring here might be of some relief. But that's not very intelligent of me, I will stop.


Ask him to a cup of coffee, i have never heard a guy saying no to nice girl and a cup of coffee.

Expect me, but i will eat my boxers if he says no,


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought you broke up _months_ ago! Maybe I should cut down on my divination because seeing the future getting in the way of seeing the here and now.


Well, I started liking another girl months ago...maybe that's why you were confused.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Well, I started liking another girl months ago...maybe that's why you were confused.


Did you do what i told you?


----------



## Lunasong

Sorry to break in on all this angst, but I've finally been set free from my 24-hour arm sling after my surgery on Aug 24.
Happee....
No restrictions.
Patient: Does this mean I can play the piano?
Doctor: Sure!
Patient: Funny, I couldn't play the piano before...


----------



## Vaneyes

Eating a yogurt granola bar, while wondering what pic Philip's going to throw up next.


----------



## jani

According to COAG my new avatar is worse than my last one! Please give me your honest opinion no matter how cold/cruel/good it would be.


----------



## cwarchc

Trying to find a part for my water heating boiler. It's failed and nobody has any parts
It's amazing how you take things for granted (hot water) until you don't have any for a few days.
It has really made me appreciate how easy we have it in the developed world.


----------



## aleazk

cwarchc said:


> Trying to find a part for my water heating boiler. It's failed and nobody has any parts
> It's amazing how you take things for granted (hot water) until you don't have any for a few days.
> It has really made me appreciate how easy we have it in the developed world.


hey!, you stole my avatar!.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> hey!, you stole my avatar!.


Fractals are boring.


----------



## EricABQ

I have the hiccups. 

This sucks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> I have the hiccups.
> 
> This sucks.


Get someone to scare/surprise you. Always works.


----------



## EricABQ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get someone to scare/surprise you. Always works.


They went away on their own. It was very unpleasant for awhile there.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Fractals are boring.


Your opinion is WRONG.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Your opinion is WRONG.


 

.

...........


----------



## Meaghan

Tomorrow I will spend the day taking three planes across the country to Boston (unless my second flight is even a little bit late, in which case I will miss my third flight and spend the night in Newark). Saturday I will attend my cousin's evening wedding and reception. Then I will sleep for a couple hours and wake up at three in the morning to spend Sunday taking three planes back to Walla Walla. And I cannot sleep on planes. I can take sleeping pills and still not sleep on planes.

Yay wedding fun!

/complaining


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mandelbrot fractals are boring.


There, FTFY.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> There, FTFY.


I have no interest in fractals other than in musical contexts. But yes, the Mandelbrot set is by far the most boring.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have no interest in fractals other than in musical contexts. But yes, the Mandelbrot set is by far the most boring.


People have done some pretty impressive things with fractals over on deviantART.

e.g.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have no interest in fractals other than in musical contexts. But yes, the Mandelbrot set is by far the most boring.


Well, it's a shame you can't enjoy the Mandelbrot set. It's not end of the world, that's for sure.


----------



## jani

Pizza day


----------



## cwarchc

aleazk said:


> hey!, you stole my avatar!.


There's room for more than one fractal in the world.
But it is a little spooky that we both had the same idea?

I'll have to think of something else?
There you go


----------



## Praeludium

Got accepted into my conservatory to study piano on the top of guitar 
Lots of work ahead of me before I'll be a solid pianist, of course, but it's great.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> Got accepted into my conservatory to study piano on the top of guitar
> Lots of work ahead of me before I'll be a solid pianist, of course, but it's great.


I thought learning piano was bad for classical guitarists?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was one tough week.

Some highlights:

1. 4 intense rehearsals (in 2 different orchestras) and chamber coaching (that's all typical of regular week, but those rehearsals are always the highlights of my week)
2. Music History test in 2 parts (2 days), focusing on Ancient/Medieval music and theory.
3. Lab Orchestra, Weber's der Freischutz Overture was the project for grad conductors, I got to do 1st flute part. 
4. Meteorology Group Project presentation, was simple enough.

I'm dead tired now. I'll got to sleep early definitely tonight.


----------



## etkearne

Today: 28 September 

7:45 am - woke up tired despite sleeping for ten hours
8:30 am - had coffee with my mother and watched The Today Show, which usually means making fun of how ridiculous it is
10:00 am - started composing - today I needed to get done my popular music band compositions I started the previous day (since I work on three or four things at once usually)
11:00 am - finally completely woken up after the coffee kicks in and sleep wears off - one comp done and orchestrated (with rock instruments and synthesizers albeit)
1:00 pm - I text my friend to make sure we were still meeting up tonight to work on the band's music - no lunch as usual - I can't take breaks or it messes me up big time!
3:30 pm - I wrap up early today since I was very productive (finsihed two songs, started AND finished two new ones!) and have to go to my friend's - it is too hot for the end of September darn it!
4:15 pm - start hanging out with my band mate slash best friend at his home - talk for first thirty minutes
4:45 pm - I put on the newly finished and newly made works and he is very pleased with them and is surprised I got that all done in one day.
6:45 pm - he leaves to go to a benefit dinner for some person who passed away in his brother's class - I don't have the $$ to attend nor do I want to, so I stay at his house to watch the pets and I start posting on this website
9:00 pm - I am relaxed and enjoying posting here but wish that my friend would come back as it is getting boring sitting around with his strange cats. 
Later: it is Friday so I will stay up late. I will review music with my friend with possible enhancements... Stay over on the recliner so I don't have to drive home possibly under the influence of any psychoactive agents. Start composing again at 10:00 am tomorrow at my house when I get home.


----------



## clavichorder

I had my first private composition lesson today. Seems to me that I'll be away from active contribution on TC for a while, since I have numerous musical things to work on. New directions with composition, composing away from the piano and getting more comfortable with the notation process, writing longer pieces. I'm also in two choirs(one larger, less challenging, the other smaller and more advanced), am taking private vocal lessons, and I'm also learning multiple pieces for 'piano ensemble class' including a two piano piece by Nikolai Medtner, the Russian Round Dance(my choice, will be performed with the teacher of the class).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I went to the most ridiculously overrated thing in Melbourne today that goes by the name of "The Melbourne Show" which is basically all the country folk bringing their livestock, cakes, art etc. here for all the city folk to see them. Then there are lots of things to eat. A few things I learnt: I _hate_ cows, I love goats and sheep and alpacas, I love chocolate and I love toasted cheese sandwiches.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I went to the most ridiculously overrated thing in Melbourne today that goes by the name of "The Melbourne Show" which is basically all the country folk bringing their livestock, cakes, art etc. here for all the city folk to see them. Then there are lots of things to eat. A few things I learnt: I _hate_ cows, I love goats and sheep and alpacas, I love chocolate and I love toasted cheese sandwiches.


I was going to comment, but... 

You only just learnt that you love chocolate???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I was going to comment, but...
> 
> You only just learnt that you love chocolate???


Well I've rediscovered that I love chocolate.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well I've rediscovered that I love chocolate.


That sounds more like it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> That sounds more like it.


By the way, how's that problem with the SIM card going?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> By the way, how's that problem with the SIM card going?


I'll find out tomorrow when I see my brother again. But he's great with stuff like that, so I expect it should work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'll find out tomorrow when I see my brother again. But he's great with stuff like that, so I expect it should work.


Oh good.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh good.


'Tis rather good, yes. Because I'll actually own an iPhone, so then I can say that I am sort of up to date with modern technology. (My other phone was probably 9 years old or something )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> 'Tis rather good, yes. Because I'll actually own an iPhone, so then I can say that I am sort of up to date with modern technology. (My other phone was probably 9 years old or something )


I'm going to go download iOS 6.0 for my iPhone now.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to go download iOS 6.0 for my iPhone now.


Good for you.


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought learning piano was bad for classical guitarists?


I don't care about what classical guitarists say  (I suppose you've been told that by a classical guitarist)
My physiologist told me there wasn't any problem, so I don't think I'll encounter any problem. I trust her, she knows what she's talking about.
Maybe some guitarists will tell me that my muscles and tendons will developp in a particular way playing the piano and that it'll hold me back for guitar, but I just don't trust the knowledge of 95% of the instrumentalists about physiology (particularly guitarists. Most of us do terrible things to our body !), so I don't listen to them.

By the way, I know that at least Julian Bream, Alexander Vynograd and Paul Galbraith studied the piano. Since at least Galbraith and Vynograd are incredible virtuosos, I'm not too worried. In fact Vynograd give the advice of learning to play the piano or an instument of the SQ (or any orchestral instrument I guess) because he thinks most of the guitar teachers are incompetent (you'll find this on his website). That goes pretty far, I agree o_o

In less than a year of learning the piano I've already learnt so much things which also help me with guitar... For instance, I know that before long (in about one year or two) I'll be able to play chamber music properly. How can I refuse this ? There's chamber music for guitar but it's not the same and it's much less interesting (for repertoire written before 1950).
I'll maybe never be able to play Liszt's Douze études d'exécution transcendante at the piano but that's not a problem for me (since I'm more interested in Bach's WTC hehe or Debussy's études).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ As in fingernails. It was quite annoying when I learnt piano.


----------



## jani

I was gonna fry some onion and pepper and then i put them on the pan and then PPSPSPPDGFDUGFHDGSKHGFK. The boiling oil jumped to my hand, thank god it was only half of a teaspoon.


----------



## Lunasong

jani said:


> PPSPSPPDGFDUGFHDGSKHGFK.


Does not have enough vowels to be Finnish.


----------



## Lenfer

I used to be in interior design but haven't worked for nearly 2/2.5 years now. A friend (ex-business partner) wants my help with a big contract (huge contact) living mostly in *Paris* now I'm considering it as the house is fab and a total blank canvas. Not to mention I'd get a little pocket money but I'm not sure I'm fit for the challenge.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to go download iOS 6.0 for my iPhone now.


I'm going to put my *iPhone* in the blender now.


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ As in fingernails. It was quite annoying when I learnt piano.


Oh.. I stopped caring about that after I saw this video of Trifonov :






He has nails (and as far as I know he isn't even a guitarist )


----------



## Renaissance

Lenfer said:


> I used to be in interior design but haven't worked for nearly 2/2.5 years now. A friend (ex-business partner) wants my help with a big contract (huge contact) living mostly in *Paris* now I'm considering it as the house is fab and a total blank canvas. Not to mention I'd get a little pocket money but I'm not sure I'm fit for the challenge.


If You Don't Try, You Can't Succeed.  Two years isn't that long anyway, you can handle it for sure. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

Renaissance said:


> If You Don't Try, You Can't Succeed.  Two years isn't that long anyway, you can handle it for sure. :tiphat:


If only it was that simple my dear *Renaissance*. :kiss:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have come to the conclusion iOS 6.0 is hopeless. I will now be putting my iPhone in the blender.


----------



## Ramako

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have come to the conclusion iOS 6.0 is hopeless. I will now be putting my iPhone in the blender.


It is dreadful. If I had realised the upgrade my ipod was telling me about was an operating system change I wouldn't have done it. I hate 'upgrading' software. It's pointless, annoying, and 75% of the time is worse anyway.


----------



## Lenfer

Ramako said:


> It is dreadful. If I had realised the upgrade my ipod was telling me about was an operating system change I wouldn't have done it. I hate 'upgrading' software. It's pointless, annoying, and 75% of the time is worse anyway.


You can restore it to the old version through *iTunes* if you've made a backup which you should always before updating. 

I have *iPhone 5* and it might as well be a brick (it's not what I'd hoped to be fair) I am going to blend it and claim the insurance money. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Apple have not done well since Jobs' retirement. And why on earth call the sixth iPhone they've released the "iPhone 5????"


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Apple have not done well since Jobs' retirement. And why on earth call the sixth iPhone they've released the "iPhone 5????"


*iPhone*, *iPhone 3G*, *iPhone 3Gs*, *iPhone 4*, *iPhone 4s* BY GEORGE YOUR RIGHT! Idiots... :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> *iPhone*, *iPhone 3G*, *iPhone 3Gs*, *iPhone 4*, *iPhone 4s* BY GEORGE YOUR RIGHT! Idiots... :lol:


That sequence is strongly reminiscent of the progression of Windows versions.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> I used to be in interior design but haven't worked for nearly 2/2.5 years now. A friend (ex-business partner) wants my help with a big contract (huge contact) living mostly in *Paris* now I'm considering it as the house is fab and a total blank canvas. Not to mention I'd get a little pocket money but I'm not sure I'm fit for the challenge.


interior design sounds like fun if you know what you are doing....which I wouldn't. good luck making the decision!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:lol: AWAY with such gadgets that don't help life in the long-run, but just complicate it. My flute is more valuable to me than any iPod, laptop, or phone.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :lol: AWAY with such gadgets that don't help life in the long-run, but just complicate it. My flute is more valuable to me than any iPod, laptop, or phone.


With luck, that choice will do. I sincerely hope you never need to call for help using your flute.


----------



## Sonata

I have officially started my savings fund for a piano. I fished nine bucks out of my purse :lol: I'm on my way!


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> I have officially started my savings fund for a piano. I fished nine bucks out of my purse :lol: I'm on my way!


Dollar is a start of a million. I don't know how that saying is spelled 100% correctly .


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Dollar is a start of a million. I don't know how that saying is spelled 100% correctly .


It used to be said that "The pennies add up". That may no longer hold true; the pennies required to buy a piano might cause the floor to collapse.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> interior design sounds like fun if you know what you are doing....which I wouldn't. good luck making the decision!


Thanks *Sonata* it is fun it's like shopping with other people's money. :devil: However there is a lot of money at stake and I'm not sure I can earn my keep just now most of my time is spent on our new home and wedding (*November*) at the moment.


----------



## presto

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :lol: AWAY with such gadgets that don't help life in the long-run, but just complicate it. My flute is more valuable to me than any iPod, laptop, or phone.


So true, my Treble Recorder, just a piece of wood with holes in it.........yet the deep enjoyment I get from it out weighs any clever electronic gadget.


----------



## Ramako

I am going to university tomorrow morning for the first time. Everything's packed but I still have to get up early as it is a long drive. Quite stressful  I probably won't be posting much for a bit anyway.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> I have officially started my savings fund for a piano. I fished nine bucks out of my purse :lol: I'm on my way!


What classical music CDs don't you have yet? 
(trying to get you spending :devil


----------



## aleazk

I think I'm sick or something. These last weeks I have been very tired, it's like some constant feeling of fatigue.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I think I'm sick or something. These last weeks I have been very tired, it's like some constant feeling of fatigue.


My expert opinion: I think you are sick.


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> I think I'm sick or something. These last weeks I have been very tired, it's like some constant feeling of fatigue.


Are you hydrating sufficiently?


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What classical music CDs don't you have yet?
> (trying to get you spending :devil


You are wicked!!! Actually, the Ravel complete Edition is out next week in the US, and that is sorely tempting. I WILL be purchasing it, a matter of "when" not "if". Nevermind the other hundreds of items on my wish list!! But my Brahms obsession is keeping me busy right now and I have plenty of his stuff.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> You are wicked!!! Actually, the Ravel complete Edition is out next week in the US, and that is sorely tempting. I WILL be purchasing it, a matter of "when" not "if". Nevermind the other hundreds of items on my wish list!! But my Brahms obsession is keeping me busy right now and I have plenty of his stuff.


Do you know well John Eliot Gardiner's Brahms Symphonies?


----------



## Sonata

Actually, no I don't. I've been so busy with his chamber music that I've not as of yet spent much time on his symphonies. I know St. Luke's Guild highly recommended those versions though, and they are wishlisted.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

I have my orchestra concert tomorrow night!
We are playing:
Dvorak String Serenade Mv. 1
Barber String Quartet Mv. 2 (Or Barber's Adagio if you prefer that name)
Shostakovich String Quartet 10 Mv 2


----------



## Sonata

That's awesome! I hope it goes well


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Actually, no I don't. I've been so busy with his chamber music that I've not as of yet spent much time on his symphonies. I know St. Luke's Guild highly recommended those versions though, and they are wishlisted.


Ooh, have you heard any music by Farrenc?


----------



## neoshredder

Rude customer ruined my night. Was basically a perfect day of work until that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Rude customer ruined my night. Was basically a perfect day of work until that.


You go to work? I always imagine you getting money by sitting in a room on the computer listening to music all day.

What happened exactly?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You go to work? I always imagine you getting money by sitting in a room on the computer listening to music all day.
> 
> What happened exactly?


http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...d=1525787572&refid=17&_ft_=fbid.4659937186175


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...d=1525787572&refid=17&_ft_=fbid.4659937186175


It says I must log in first. I don't have fb.


----------



## neoshredder

Oh yeah Sorry. I'll copy and paste.

John Alexander Nelson
A customer basically calls the manager on me for not filling her bags full enough.
2 hours ago*·**·*Like*·*Remove

Casey Weisman
Yea elias sed u didnt get rude like she sed
2 hours ago*·*Like*·*Delete
John Alexander Nelson
Yeah I didn't say a thing to her until she accused me of things I didn't do. I was in a no win situation once she was ticked off. She had a lot of brittle items if you noticed. Frozen pie crust, chips, and etc. I thought it would be best not to risk it.
2 hours ago*·*Like*·*1*·*Edit
Jeremy Gonzales
You did right in that case, I would have done the same. If I know I'm in the wrong I will admit it, otherwise screw them.
1 hour ago*·*Unlike*·*2*·*Delete
Tanner Keith Larson
can't make everyone happy. I had a guy tell me to hurry up and keep scanning when I had to do an override for the checker behind me because "the game starts in fifteen minutes". Oh I'm sorry, dumbass, are you only allowed to leave your house 30 minutes before your show comes on? Did you not think noon on sunday was busy at the grocery store? I would have said something if his wife hadn't told him to stop being a dick.
1 hour ago*·*Unlike*·*4*·*Delete
Casey Weisman
Lol u were right i didnt even kno where 2 put the stuff but just put it n cuz thats wat she wanted wen her ***** smashed she cant complain! Terry seemed suprised cuz ur not rude john!
1 hour ago*·*Unlike*·*1*·*Delete
John Alexander Nelson
Thanks. I maybe came off as frustrated as expected when she was really rude to me about the bags. I guess I was in a hurry to get her out the door but definitely didn't throw anything on her chips. That was made up. She obviously was looking for a way to get me in trouble as not bagging her bags full is not a good enough reason. She didn't like me. Oh well. I'll drop it now and move on.
1 hour ago*·*Edited*·*Like*·*Edit
Casey Weisman
Dude i bet she was struggling 2 get them bags out they were pretty heavy i even asked if they were guna b n she sed no! So i just piled it n she musta had a bad day
John Alexander Nelson
Thanks. I maybe came off as frustrated as expected when she was really rude to me about the bags. I guess I was in a hurry to get her out the door but definitely didn't throw anything on her chips. That was made up. She obviously was looking for a way to get me in trouble as not bagging her bags full is not a good enough reason. She didn't like me. Oh well. I'll drop it now and move on.
1 hour ago*·*Edited*·*Like*·*Edit
Casey Weisman
Dude i bet she was struggling 2 get them bags out they were pretty heavy i even asked if they were guna b n she sed no! So i just piled it n she musta had a bad day
1 hour ago*·*Like*·*Delete
Christopher Koch
You wouldn't believe some of the crazy complaints I get at the hotel...
1 hour ago*·*Like*·*Delete
John Alexander Nelson
Not sure I want to know. lol
1 hour ago*·*Like*·*1*·*Edit
Heather LeeAnn
Shes a big snob. Always something wrong. She is not worth the anger man. Sorry about that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What did the manager say?


----------



## neoshredder

I went outside to avoid more conflict. Everything I know is in that message. He never spoke to me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I went outside to avoid more conflict. Everything I know is in that message. He never spoke to me.


What happened to the woman's corpse after the manager shot her?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What happened to the woman's corpse after the manager shot her?


lol What? haha


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What happened to the woman's corpse after the manager shot her?


She didn't die, a guy carried her off to his secret laboratory so he could turn her in to a fish woman and propagate a newly created species.

(whoever gets the reference can... I don't know... they can dictate instrumentation for my next chamber piece, how's that?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> lol What? haha


They got guns in Texas don't they?


----------



## jani

Does anyone wana play with me?
http://www.wordsthatfollow.com/
Pass: Talkclassical ( Capital T)
Room Jani's game.
How to Play
Words That Follow is a multiplayer game of photo captioning. Getting started is easy! Choose a name for yourself and then create or join an existing game. Once the game has 3 or more players, everyone will be shown a photograph. You will have a limited amount of time in which to come up with a creative, witty, or brain-meltingly terrible caption for the photo.

Next, you are shown a list of all the captions that the rest of the players wrote. All you have to do is choose the best (or the one that hurts the least). Make sure you choose one, though! If you don't vote, you can't get any points yourself.

At the end of the round, all the votes are counted and you gain points for each vote you received. Initially, votes are worth 1 point each. After 3 rounds, they increase to 2 points. In the final round, each vote is worth 3 points!

In addition to the extra points in the final round, players are also presented with a special rule that should be followed. These can include writing a caption that sounds like a Public Service Announcement or creating a caption that fits a given acronym.

So, why are you still reading? Start playing!


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> Oh yeah Sorry. I'll copy and paste.
> 
> John Alexander Nelson
> A customer basically calls the manager on me for not filling her bags full enough.
> 2 hours ago*·**·*Like*·*Remove
> 
> [snip]


I sympathize with you, man. Like you said, you probably don't want to know about some of the complaints we get at the hotel (I'll give you a hint anyway  : apparently, old people have to concentrate in the bathroom, and loud music interferes with that.) It's stuff like that that, if I were in your position, would make me just want to tell her, "Ma'am, I bag groceries for a living--I know what I'm doing. **** off."


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I sympathize with you, man. Like you said, you probably don't want to know about some of the complaints we get at the hotel (I'll give you a hint anyway  : apparently, old people have to concentrate in the bathroom, and loud music interferes with that.) It's stuff like that that, if I were in your position, would make me just want to tell her, "Ma'am, I bag groceries for a living--I know what I'm doing. **** off."


I'm sure those asterisks represent 'walk'.


----------



## Lenfer

I've been given the "green light" as you fine *American* folk would say from my *Father* to use the chateau for our honeymoon. I didn't think it would be possible but it is and I'm very happy about that.

I also seem to be obsessed with scented candles at the moment. I bought a dozen today and they smell fantastic it's almost a shame to burn them.

I'm in a lot of pain today though but 2 out of 3 isn't bad. :wave:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In less than two weeks I am going to Germany on vacation. No, no Bayreuth and no opera, at least for now.
*_Die Meistersinger _prelude playing in the background*


----------



## Lenfer

SiegendesLicht said:


> In less than two weeks I am going to Germany on vacation. No, no Bayreuth and no opera, at least for now.
> *_Die Meistersinger _prelude playing in the background*


Enjoy your stay in *Deutschland*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Woke up, rushed to the toilet and threw up. What is wrong with me today?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Woke up, rushed to the toilet and threw up. What is wrong with me today?


Too much Mahler?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Too much Mahler?


Impossible. It was probably the Shostakovich.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah don't drink Shostakovich on an empty stomach.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Woke up, rushed to the toilet and threw up. What is wrong with me today?


£10 says pregnant.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> I've been given the "green light" as you fine *American* folk would say from my *Father* to use the chateau for our honeymoon. I didn't think it would be possible but it is and I'm very happy about that.
> 
> I also seem to be obsessed with scented candles at the moment. I bought a dozen today and they smell fantastic it's almost a shame to burn them.
> 
> I'm in a lot of pain today though but 2 out of 3 isn't bad. :wave:


I'm sorry to hear that you're hurting so much today. Congrats on the chateau for your honeymoon though! I had been meaning to ask what your honeymoon plans were. When my husband and I went on ours, we went to Cancun Mexico and went scuba diving for the first time. It was awesome. How long are you honeymooning for?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> £10 says pregnant.


Gosh I hope you're not right.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gosh I hope you're not right.


Who's the father?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Who's the father?


Well it can't be me....


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gosh I hope you're not right.


If I am I'll be kicking myself for not putting more than £10 on it.


----------



## jani

I felt little sad after i heard that Anette is gonna leave Nightwish, but then i became happy again when i heard that Yngwie Malmsteens autobiography will be released next year.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're hurting so much today. Congrats on the chateau for your honeymoon though! I had been meaning to ask what your honeymoon plans were. When my husband and I went on ours, we went to Cancun Mexico and went scuba diving for the first time. It was awesome. How long are you honeymooning for?


Thanks *Sonata*, *Cancun* sounds lovely not sure about the diving though I'd be a tad scared, you are braver than I.

As for me I dislike hotels - I may have a mild phobia of hotels - so it had to be a one of our houses I guess. I'm not sure exactly how long I'd prefer just two weeks as I don't want to be away form the pets too long. I doubt we'd go out much either way although we might be lucky and be able to go truffle hunting. 

*Edit*:

Bought another six candles I will soon have the whole set.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> Who's the father?


The spirit of Ligeti...obviously :lol:


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> I felt little sad after i heard that Anette is gonna leave Nightwish, but then i became happy again when i heard that Yngwie Malmsteens autobiography will be released next year.


Whoa, I hadn't hear about that. Have they found a replacement yet? They should snap up the lead singer from Epica. Her voice is heavenly, and Epica has bad growlies that ruins the music IMHO


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> I felt little sad after i heard that Anette is gonna leave Nightwish, but then i became happy again when i heard that Yngwie Malmsteens autobiography will be released next year.


Does he talk about why he keeps playing the same solo again and again? lol Sorry had to do that.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Does he talk about why he keeps playing the same solo again and again? lol Sorry had to do that.


No but he tells that he named his cat after Beethooven at 6:20.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Whoa, I hadn't hear about that. Have they found a replacement yet? They should snap up the lead singer from Epica. Her voice is heavenly, and Epica has bad growlies that ruins the music IMHO


"Press Statement
01.10.2012
Another chapter of the Nightwish story has ended today. Nightwish and Anette Olzon have decided to part company, in mutual understanding, for the good of all parties involved.

In recent times it has become increasingly obvious that the direction and the needs of the band were in conflict, and this has led to a division from which we cannot recover.

Nightwish has no intention of cancelling any upcoming shows, and as a result we have decided to bring in a substitute vocalist starting in Seattle 1.10.2012. Her name is Floor Jansen from The Netherlands (ex-After Forever, ReVamp), and she has graciously stepped in to help us complete the Imaginaerum world tour.

We are all strongly committed to this journey, this vehicle of spirit, and we are sure that this will lead to a brighter future for everyone.
We forever remain excited about the adventures to come, and we are extremely proud of the two beautiful albums and the wonderful shows we shared together."
http://nightwish.com/en/news#2187


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> Who's the father?












Me thinks...​


----------



## Ravndal

Trying to get my new track signed


----------



## etkearne

2 October 2012:

7:30 am - woke up although I wish I could have slept longer
8:15-9:30 am - went upstairs (my parents part of the house - I live on the lower level which is separated) to have coffee and talk to my mom. She had some funny stories about work from the previous evening. I also pet the family dog.
10:00 am - started composing for the day. I decided to flesh out some earlier compositions first before moving to a new piece. 
12:00 pm - I am still fleshing out the previous works but I am glad I did it because they are far richer sounding now!
1:30-4:30 pm - I composed my newest installment in my Piano & Brass Suite which turned out really well IMO. It was really rainy the whole time so I had to turn on all of the lights as if it were night time.

EDIT: And, no, I don't eat lunch! haha


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Getting pumped for a concert this Friday night with my college's orchestra!

On the program:

Lutoslawski Symphonic Variations
Barber First Essay
Ravel Tzigane (Soloist is winner of Symphony Orchestra Competition last year)
(Intermission)
Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 2

I play in the Lutoslawski and the Rachmaninoff, which are the hardest on the program. We had dress rehearsal today where everything was played straight through. It's gonna be awesome on Friday!


----------



## Turangalîla

I just found out that I was one of the 12 students accepted to go on my school's mission trip to Africa this summer! We leave for three weeks right after grad!


----------



## Lenfer

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just found out that I was one of the 12 students accepted to go on my school's mission trip to Africa this summer! We leave for three weeks right after grad!


Congratulations *Carter* I hope you have a fun and safe trip. Do you know which parts of *Africa* you will be visiting?


----------



## Crudblud

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just found out that I was one of the 12 students accepted to go on my school's mission trip to Africa this summer! We leave for three weeks right after grad!


"Mission" as in religious conversion?


----------



## Crudblud

I think I just missed a delivery for something. I do have a pretty obvious sign up in the window that says "please use the back door", so the guy is probably an idiot.


----------



## Turangalîla

Lenfer said:


> Congratulations *Carter* I hope you have a fun and safe trip. Do you know which parts of *Africa* you will be visiting?


Our trip leader will be telling us in the next week or so. I will post it when I find out


----------



## Turangalîla

Crudblud said:


> "Mission" as in religious conversion?


Not necessarily. We are going as a religious group and will tell them so, but we are going to help the Africans with manual work and building projects. It will be a great learning experience for us.


----------



## Mephistopheles

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Not necessarily. We are going as a religious group and will tell them so, but we are going to help the Africans with manual work and building projects. It will be a great learning experience for us.


Take heed from Mother Theresa's tactics and don't be _too_ charitable; you need to keep them in poverty to take advantage of their weakness.


----------



## Turangalîla

Mephistopheles said:


> Take heed from Mother Theresa's tactics and don't be _too_ charitable; you need to keep them in poverty to take advantage of their weakness.


:devil: :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I say make everyone equally poor. Including the Canadians.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I say make everyone equally poor. Including the Canadians.


I say lets not.


----------



## Lenfer

Leaving *TC* for a while take care all.

*L* x


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Leaving *TC* for a while take care all.
> 
> *L* x


Awww why?


----------



## Sonata

Just reading about a recent survey in my email:

"Nearly half of all U.S. physicians report at least one symptom of burnout, with family, internal, and emergency medicine specialists reporting the highest rates of burnout, according to research published online Aug. 20 in the Archives of Internal Medicine."

I believe it. I relate to that completely. The medical system in the U.S. is fraught with frustration and inequity. A system that's working for neither patients or practitioners.


----------



## kv466

Had lots of fun on TC today! Cnote,...no hard feelings, man...sorry for going off on you! :cheers:


----------



## Cnote11

You're out of luck, because I never forget or forgive any incidents.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Cnote11 said:


> You're out of luck, because I never forget or forgive any incidents.


:lol: This really made me laugh.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm glad somebody did :lol: It usually takes people awhile to acclimate to what I find hysterical.


----------



## Cnote11

BTW KV, what I meant by that post was, "No hard feelings". Just don't step out of line again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CONCERT TONIGHT!!!

Changed program order:

Lutoslawski Symphonic Variations
Ravel Tzigane
Barber 1st Essay
(intermission)
Rachmaninoff 2nd Symphony

So thrilled.....!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist spent the evening out tonight so I was alone in my room sulking for the last two and a half hours with no one to talk to until I realised that I had a family and they were watching television.


----------



## Sonata

I've come to realize that I may have developed a piano fetish. Every day I am checking the updated Craglist posting in my area for pianos. I go back to previous postings of pianos that I feel would be well suited for me, pleased that they have not been sold yet. I have also browsed the nearby music store website at their selection of pianos and cursed them for not posting prices (though I probably couldn't afford those anyway!). I spend too much time looking at pianos.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> CONCERT TONIGHT!!!
> 
> Changed program order:
> 
> Lutoslawski Symphonic Variations
> Ravel Tzigane
> Barber 1st Essay
> (intermission)
> Rachmaninoff 2nd Symphony
> 
> So thrilled.....!


Have a great time!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sonata said:


> Have a great time!!


Thank you! It's my debut with my university's top orchestra, so I feel a little bit of nervous excitement, but I will do some breathing relaxation things. I will give a follow-up on how it went.


----------



## Sonata

At the risk of sounding kooky....it seems like finding the right musical instrument for you is almost like falling in love.  I had so much fun playing on the keyboard today. I can't wait until I get my hands on a real acoustic piano *rubs hands together gleefully*


----------



## neoshredder

Taking a long break from alcohol to try to lose some weight. I never was fat and don't intend to be now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Follow-up:

The concert was awesome! It was a big crowd of all ages. Everything went super well, and the Rachmaninoff 2nd symphony got the roaring standing ovation that I don't think I've ever been the recipient of as great as that one tonight. Somehow that wasn't what really gratified me. It's all over now... but it's that I feel like I completed an epic journey, and I still have those memories. That's what gives me joy now.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Went out to a Turkish restaurant last night. Turkish food is delicious! 

Right now I need to go and practise.


----------



## Wandering

Small weekend trip, might get important package in the mail tomorrow, dredding asking my neighbor for a small favor... 

'little bo peep' -


----------



## Crudblud

I cleaned my room and moved some stuff around yesterday, I now have twice the space.


----------



## Sonata

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Follow-up:
> 
> The concert was awesome! It was a big crowd of all ages. Everything went super well, and the Rachmaninoff 2nd symphony got the roaring standing ovation that I don't think I've ever been the recipient of as great as that one tonight. Somehow that wasn't what really gratified me. It's all over now... but it's that I feel like I completed an epic journey, and I still have those memories. That's what gives me joy now.


That's fantastic


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Follow-up:
> 
> The concert was awesome! It was a big crowd of all ages. Everything went super well, and the Rachmaninoff 2nd symphony got the roaring standing ovation that I don't think I've ever been the recipient of as great as that one tonight. Somehow that wasn't what really gratified me. It's all over now... but it's that I feel like I completed an epic journey, and I still have those memories. That's what gives me joy now.


I don't think Rachmaninov is _that_ good to get a standing ovation, but if the audience enjoyed his work then good for them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Went out to a Turkish restaurant last night.


no comment.


----------



## Mephistopheles

I am once again able to eat without fear of acid reflux. Excuse me while I go and buy some junk food.


----------



## jani

Mephistopheles said:


> I am once again able to eat without fear of acid reflux. Excuse me while I go and buy some junk food.


----------



## Sonata

Acid reflux sucks. I suffered with a pretty bad case of it from 20-23. I still have it but it is SO MUCH better. I only get flareups a few times a year now.


----------



## aleazk

Mephistopheles said:


> I am once again able to eat without fear of acid reflux. Excuse me while I go and buy some junk food.


Lucky of you. Can I ask what treatment are you using?. Please, nothing diabolic.


----------



## Mephistopheles

aleazk said:


> Lucky of you. Can I ask what treatment are you using?. Please, nothing diabolic.


No hocus pocus, just good old lansoprazole! I'd run out and had to go a few painful days without it.


----------



## Praeludium

First piano lesson Thursday. I have a great teacher. A technical exercise (sigh. but it's an intelligent one, not Hanon, so it's fine), one scale (G major), two Czerny etudes (first ones from Les Heures du Matin), Bartok's From the diary of a fly and Bach's Invention 3. And daily sight-reading 
Great regimen to be a solid pianist as soon as possible. I don't think I'll only work on pedagogical pieces for the whole year. 
I'd like to do at least some Mendelssohn, Fauré and Schonberg.


I have also a lot of work in guitar. 
Tansman's Hommage a Chopin (do you like Tansman Coag ? since you fetish obscure composers he could interest you. He wrote much more things than his Cavatina for guitar), which is quite cool (and has some strange modernist parts) but not guitaristic (at all).
Ponce's Sonata Classica : I have to begin to work on this. This'll maybe be one of my entrance examination piece. Some technical hurdles and a quite virtuosic fourth movement.
HVL's étude 5 : to work on RH voicing. I'll probably also work on 3 since I'm at it. You can learn those piece by heart in one day but they bring you tons of work to even just play them relatively properly.
Sor's études op6 - the first 6 ones. I have worked on them, let them rest for about a week and now I'll try to 'master' them the best I can.


Oh and my nails are growing. They are almost at flesh level. I've given up trying to play like Pujol, Olcott-Bickford and so on did. I want to be able to wokr on any piece in the repertoire, one day.

That's essentially what happens in my life now. But it's much more exciting than partying and getting drunk.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Guys! Ive not been checking in this past week as ive moved to London and started at university. Its been a really cool week meeting lots of new people, living on my own, partying and getting to know the college and my tutors etc.... The uni only teaches science, technology and medicine but they have an arts centre where members of the college can still partake in arts. Ive joined the choir, signed up to use the practise piano rooms and also attended one of the weekly lunchtime concerts by a SQ.


----------



## Sonata

Praeludium said:


> First piano lesson Thursday. I have a great teacher. A technical exercise (sigh. but it's an intelligent one, not Hanon, so it's fine), one scale (G major), two Czerny etudes (first ones from Les Heures du Matin), Bartok's From the diary of a fly and Bach's Invention 3. And daily sight-reading
> Great regimen to be a solid pianist as soon as possible. I don't think I'll only work on pedagogical pieces for the whole year.
> I'd like to do at least some Mendelssohn, Fauré and Schonberg.
> 
> That's essentially what happens in my life now. But it's much more exciting than partying and getting drunk.


Indeed....it sounds great


----------



## Art Rock

Celebrated my father's 85th birthday with the family: nice restaurant dinner, followed by a whisky tasting event and a night at the hotel where these two took place. Came back to our home/gallery to fins that the storm had blown a roof tile straight onto the glass roof of my wife's studio - with obvious result. Emergency repaitrs and now waiting for a new glass plate (3x1 m panel).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I posted this in the What Are You Currently Working On thread in Today's Composers:



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Got a competition to enter. I entered the same competition a few years ago with my piano quintet and came runner-up.


After 50 bars of music I decide finally to call it _Chamber Concerto._ I've written a slow, transforming opening which is now the first movement and I'm working on the second movement now. The movements go as follows:

I. Metamorphosis (crotchet=60)
II. Scherzo (minim=112)
III. Cantabile (TBA, probably crotchet=80)

It will probably go for about seven minutes. I like to keep things breif but action packed. Instrumentation as follows:

Alto saxophone
Baritone saxophone
Horn
Trumpet
Trombone
Tuba
Percussion (bongos, congas, snare drum, tom-toms)
Piano
Double bass

------

Also, I go back for the final term of school tomorrow so I'll be posting a lot less on TC.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Also, I go back for the final term of school tomorrow so I'll be posting a lot less on TC.


This calls for a celebration!


----------



## Crudblud

Feeling thoroughly worked out after a few days of tending the field. Today I had the not inconsiderable task of cutting back a fair-sized willow manually, in addition to weed whacking 300 square metres, lifting heavy rocks and the usual carting barrow loads of crap up to the incinerator. I'm hoping I won't ache too badly in the morning.

I also saw a pheasant trying to fly (more like jump) through a fence. Majestic yet stupid.


----------



## Lunasong

In the US presidential debate last week, one of the candidates mentioned a person he had spoken to in my hometown who was looking for a job. That person was my friend; she had told me the story of her meeting with the candidate earlier that week. I outed her to my local newspaper, they did a nice story on her with a front page picture, and she is now the local celebrity of the day and enjoying the notoriety.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I posted this in the What Are You Currently Working On thread in Today's Composers:
> 
> After 50 bars of music I decide finally to call it _Chamber Concerto._ I've written a slow, transforming opening which is now the first movement and I'm working on the second movement now. The movements go as follows:
> 
> I. Metamorphosis (crotchet=60)
> II. Scherzo (minim=112)
> III. Cantabile (TBA, probably crotchet=80)
> 
> It will probably go for about seven minutes. I like to keep things breif but action packed. Instrumentation as follows:
> 
> Alto saxophone
> Baritone saxophone
> Horn
> Trumpet
> Trombone
> Tuba
> Percussion (bongos, congas, snare drum, tom-toms)
> Piano
> Double bass
> 
> ------
> 
> Also, I go back for the final term of school tomorrow so I'll be posting a lot less on TC.


I love the Bongos. Great choice.


----------



## BurningDesire

Trying to figure out a plan for coming out to some friends.


----------



## EricABQ

I took a beating in my college football betting pool yesterday. I went from tied for the lead in the season total race to two down. Out of 15 games I missed 7 of them. And that's not even against the spread, just straight up. A disgraceful performance. 

I need to rally next week.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Trying to figure out a plan for coming out to some friends.


Try a "modern twist" of sonata-rondo form. What instruments have you planned to use?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just got selected to go to Sydney for the Sydney Sinfonetta Composition Project _third year in a row._ A couple of months back the entrants had to arrange the first 37 bars of the 3 voice fugue from Bach's Musical Offering and compose a short two voice contrapuntal original composition and send it off to whoever is in charge. From there they make a shortlist of entries and they send that to conductor/music academic/composition teacher Richard Gill who picks the best seven to fly to Sydney and have their works workshopped which happens in early-mid November.


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try a "modern twist" of sonata-rondo form. What instruments have you planned to use?


Kinda a serious thing to make a joke about. >_>

Still the joke was slightly amusing, even though I didn't laugh.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> Still the joke was slightly amusing, even though I didn't laugh.


Every CoAG post in a nutshell.

But seriously, if they're truly your friends I don't think you should need to stage or plan it.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> Every CoAG post in a nutshell.
> 
> But seriously, if they're truly your friends I don't think you should need to stage or plan it.


You never know. Plenty of good people have bigoted beliefs, or even if they aren't bigoted they may not understand... things are complicated.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whoa did something happen, BD?


----------



## presto

Had a great day in London yesterday.
We had a tour of St Pancras Station / Renaissance hotel. 
Incredible Victorian Gothic revival architecture, it's was just as amazing inside.
Frightening to think it was very nearly demolished in the 1960's!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ That is certainly a beautiful building!


----------



## Sonata

Burning Desire: Good luck, I hope things go well

Presto: Looks like you're having a great trip!

Me: I had my mom visit this weekend, and we went to my grandmother's 80th birthday party. It was a nice visit all around. Now I am cleaning like a maniac because my father is coming in for an overnight visit Wednesday, and we have out of town friends visiting for an afternoon this coming weekend.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> You never know. Plenty of good people have bigoted beliefs, or even if they aren't bigoted they may not understand... things are complicated.


A good friend will stick by you in spite of not understanding something like that, but if they let one little aspect of everything you are change their attitude towards you then I would suggest that they weren't particularly good friends to begin with.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> A good friend will stick by you in spite of not understanding something like that, but if they let one little aspect of everything you are change their attitude towards you then I would suggest that they weren't particularly good friends to begin with.


Yeah. A _friend_ that doesn't 'have your back' is merely an acquaintance.


----------



## Praeludium

Coag -> Sounds amazing ! Bravo


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> A good friend will stick by you in spite of not understanding something like that, but if they let one little aspect of everything you are change their attitude towards you then I would suggest that they weren't particularly good friends to begin with.


Thanks Crudblud. *hug*


----------



## Kopachris

BurningDesire said:


> Crudblud said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend will stick by you in spite of not understanding something like that, but if they let one little aspect of everything you are change their attitude towards you then I would suggest that they weren't particularly good friends to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Crudblud. *hug*
Click to expand...

I feel like I should add _Dear Princess Celestia_ before Crudblud's quote...

Best of luck, man.


----------



## samurai

@ Coag, *Congratulations *and best of luck in the competition! :clap:


----------



## Lenfer

Things have improved so I can post here more regularly now my attention is not needed elsewhere.


----------



## Cnote11

BurningDesire said:


> Trying to figure out a plan for coming out to some friends.


I always found the idea of coming out to be quite the mundane one. I guess this is what I get for not associating with bigots.


----------



## Kopachris

Going through another existential crisis right now. Probably won't post much until its over (unless someone here wants to perform a psychoanalysis on me).


----------



## BurningDesire

Cnote11 said:


> I always found the idea of coming out to be quite the mundane one. I guess this is what I get for not associating with bigots.


Well ideally it would be a none-thing. Ideally people wouldn't assume heterosexual and cis-gendered for everybody, and ideally people wouldn't be bigots, but for now that is the world we live in.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

BurningDesire said:


> cis-gendered


I'm ****-gendered. That means I'm only reminded of my gender when I ****.

I ask you all not to oppress my identity.


----------



## Cnote11

This morning, as I left for school, I was struck by the beauty of the outside world upon leaving me house. The air was so crisp and the leaves are currently turning over their colours for the fall. The sun is still shining down and giving me relative warmth, while it is cool enough to have to wear a jacket. This, to me, is probably the perfect weather for the average day. There is something about autumn that makes me feel so happy! Right now I feel so cozy and peaceful and I wouldn't mind staying like this forever.


----------



## BurningDesire

Cnote11 said:


> This morning, as I left for school, I was struck by the beauty of the outside world upon leaving me house. The air was so crisp and the leaves are currently turning over their colours for the fall. The sun is still shining down and giving me relative warmth, while it is cool enough to have to wear a jacket. This, to me, is probably the perfect weather for the average day. There is something about autumn that makes me feel so happy! Right now I feel so cozy and peaceful and I wouldn't mind staying like this forever.


Somebody should set this post to music.


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> Somebody should set this post to music.


The Moody Blues - The Morning!


----------



## Kopachris

Can someone tell me what's wrong with this picture?









(Hint: the point of these dictation exercises is to identify scales by ear. Ideally, there should be no way to identify them otherwise.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well surely the point is to identify the character of the scale (i.e. major, minor, harmonic, melodic etc...) rather than the tonality of it.


----------



## BurningDesire

So the "coming out" has gone well so far ^^ The two I have told so far are accepting. Several others I'm going to tell soon too, hopefully it keeps going so well


----------



## Kopachris

emiellucifuge said:


> Well surely the point is to identify the character of the scale (i.e. major, minor, harmonic, melodic etc...) rather than the tonality of it.


The point is to identify the character of the scale _by ear_, but she's giving us midi files.

I will not cheat
I will not cheat
I will not cheat
I will not cheat
I will not cheat
I will not cheat
I will not cheat...


----------



## Sonata

BurningDesire said:


> So the "coming out" has gone well so far ^^ The two I have told so far are accepting. Several others I'm going to tell soon too, hopefully it keeps going so well


That's great


----------



## Sonata

Nervous about potential changes coming on the work front. My office is going to be bought out at the end of the year. The new owners may increase my work hours. I'm not happy about this, as my family has finally settled in a schedule that works well for all of us after moving year last year. My husband runs a computer business (he's the only employee) and that in addition to taking care of two children is quite a task. If my hours increase it's going to create a real challenge for him.  My stomach is in knots. We're meeting about the contracts next month, and I really hope I can sucessfully negotiate.


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> So the "coming out" has gone well so far ^^ The two I have told so far are accepting. Several others I'm going to tell soon too, hopefully it keeps going so well


May i ask, is it gonna be a "girls night" or a normal night outside?
Anyways good luck!


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> May i ask, is it gonna be a "girls night" or a normal night outside?
> Anyways good luck!


I don't know what you mean? XD


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> I don't know what you mean? XD


Girls night = You go out with your girl friends ( Just girls no men at all) and have fun
Normal night out = Same as girls night out but you also may have men in your group too.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> I don't know what you mean? XD


1. All your friends are girls
2. You enjoy going to bars with aforementioned girls and discussing stereotypically girly things
3. You must necessarily tell all of them at once in a specially organised "No More Closet Bonanza"

Or at least that's what I got from it.


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> Girls night = You go out with your girl friends ( Just girls no men at all) and have fun
> Normal night out = Same as girls night out but you also may have men in your group too.





Crudblud said:


> 1. All your friends are girls
> 2. You enjoy going to bars with aforementioned girls and discussing stereotypically girly things
> 3. You must necessarily tell all of them at once in a specially organised "No More Closet Bonanza"
> 
> Or at least that's what I got from it.


Uh XD; I'm not much of a party kinda girl to be honest. Though I am gonna be hanging out with a bunch of my friends at our school's anime club tonight  I think that's more fun than going out to a bar :3


----------



## jani

I bought my first Wagner album today( Best of Wagner Naxsos Music from masters pen).
Also i saw a dead wabbit on the side of the road, i guess that Elmer finally killed the Wabbit.


----------



## EricABQ

jani said:


> Also i saw a dead wabbit on the side of the road, i guess that Elmer finally killed the Wabbit.


I see dead rabbits practically every day. The park by my house is full of them, and they try to cross the road and fail in their efforts.

It makes for an easy snack for the ravens.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> I bought my first Wagner album today( Best of Wagner Naxsos Music from masters pen)


Congratulations! Let this album become the start of a thriling ang enjoyable journey.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Congratulations! Let this album become the start of a thriling ang enjoyable journey.


Yes, well it was a CD package it has 3 cd's and its has over 3 three hours of his music.


----------



## Sonata

I had a nice day at work. My manager and I had to go in to town for a meeting, which ended very early. So we had the opportunity to have a nice long lunch break and spent it window shopping downtown. There are some great stores there and it was fun! It's a good thing I didn't have my wallet! I found a long wool dress that I probably will buy later for work, a leather jacket that was really cute. (maybe I'll mention it to the husband for Christmas). Beautiful pottery, including a couple of blue rice bowls that I'll probably buy HIM for Christmas. I also browsed in two bookstores. Just getting back into reading after not for a year or two, and I LOVE browsing in bookstores.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I bought 2 pumpkins, one medium-sized, the other little, to decorate my dorm room. I didn't carve them since they will rot faster that way, and also I couldn't light them anyway since candles aren't allowed in the dorms. I also bought half a dozen apples, and ate a caramel apple today. This was all from going to a farm 45 min. away from my university with a group of people. Lovely weather, lots of laughs, overall a great escapade.

and uh... with my own moderating powers, I think I will move this thread to the "what happens in your life" thread. XP.


----------



## drpraetorus

I got my Daffodils planted. 45 King Alfreds


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Headache, runny nose, sore throat, bed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Yes, well it was a CD package it has 3 cd's and its has over 3 three hours of his music.


Go buy Solti's 36CD box set.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm analyzing Fuer Elise to test myself, since I've never actually had any formal music theory training. I'll post the full (structural, harmonic, and motivic) analysis on TC somewhere when I'm done.


----------



## Couchie

I dropped about $2000 on a new headphone audio setup (headphones, DAC, headphone amp). LET WAGNER DEAFEN ME.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> I dropped about $2000 on a new headphone audio setup (headphones, DAC, headphone amp). LET WAGNER DEAFEN ME.


Once you are deaf, the only thing you can do is jerk off to pictures of him.


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Once you are deaf, the only thing you can do is jerk off to pictures of him.


I already do that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> I already do that.


I never said you didn't.


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never said you didn't.


Let's not even discuss my semen-stained full orchestral score of _Tristan_.


----------



## BurningDesire

Couchie said:


> Let's not even discuss my semen-stained full orchestral score of _Tristan_.


ewwwwwww...


----------



## Guest

Couchie said:


> I dropped about $2000 on a new headphone audio setup (headphones, DAC, headphone amp). LET WAGNER DEAFEN ME.


$2000 dollars doesn't weigh that much, surely? It wouldn't have done it any harm!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Let's not even discuss my semen-stained full orchestral score of _Tristan_.


You haven't seen my score to *Ligeti's* Chamber Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Passing (water) swiftly over COAGs recent happenings in his life, I've just decided that I'm going to set aside money to buy a new CD Player and the complete works of Beethoven. This will undoubtedly transform my sad existence...





....assuming I can persuade my wife that these are worthy things to set aside money for.


----------



## aleazk

I just made my Facebook account. I don't know what for.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I just made my Facebook account. I don't know what for.


Facebook sucks. I used to have it but I hated it so I deleted my account. It is the most stupid website on the internet.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Once you are deaf, the only thing you can do is jerk off to pictures of him.


No he can read his scores and hear the music on his mind.


----------



## Tero

Don't give Facebook you cell phone #. it sends you texts.

Having coffee and oatmeal special at McD with wifi!

About 300 bike nuts left St Charles MO a half hour ago to ride 100 miles in 7-8 hrs. Including my wife. My daughter and I will return to pick up whatever is left of her at the end of the ride. Last time she rode 100, I rode 60 that time, was 20 years ago.

I don't ride in the rain. My October rides are 10-15 miles.

Up to 2000 ride this ride in good weather. The ride is a circle, no shortcuts.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> aleazk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made my Facebook account. I don't know what for.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook sucks. I used to have it but I hated it so I deleted my account. It is the most stupid website on the internet.
Click to expand...

I agree with COAG, but I use it anyway.



Tero said:


> Don't give Facebook you cell phone #. it sends you texts.


I tried to give Facebook my cell number so that it would send me texts (I have unlimited texting), but it didn't work. (Forever alone.)


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> I agree with COAG, but I use it anyway.
> 
> I tried to give Facebook my cell number so that it would send me texts (I have unlimited texting), but it didn't work. (Forever alone.)


I have a Facebook account too but i rarely use it.


----------



## BurningDesire

Another friend on my side after coming out ^_^


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> Another friend on my side after coming out ^_^


Where were you hiding? In the closet?


----------



## Lenfer

neoshredder said:


> Where were you hiding? In the closet?


~_~

Other half got up to make both of us some hot chocolate but then... He told me the bag was empty! :scold:

Debating if we should break into the couverture I've been stockpiling (for winter).

I'm also having a blue day I've very sad I don't know why.


----------



## Meaghan

Just returned from practicing piano. The first real, sustained practice I've done in a while - things are hectic. It felt good. I'm hoping to have my Medtner piece solid before the next time I visit someone so I can play it for him and have it actually sound like itself.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> Where were you hiding? In the closet?


>_> not funny.


----------



## BurningDesire

Meaghan said:


> Just returned from practicing piano. The first real, sustained practice I've done in a while - things are hectic. It felt good. I'm hoping to have my Medtner piece solid before the next time I visit someone so I can play it for him and have it actually sound like itself.


Which Medtner piece are you playing? I'm not terribly familiar with his work, but what I have heard is amazing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> >_> not funny.


I just thought of an impolite joke that would offend you but I have the kindness in me not to post it.


----------



## BurningDesire

Kopachris said:


> I tried to give Facebook my cell number so that it would send me texts (I have unlimited texting), but it didn't work. (Forever alone.)


awww! XD *hug* I'll be your friend Kopy <3


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just thought of an impolite joke that would offend you but I have the kindness in me not to post it.


heh, well now I'm curious. XD


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> heh, well now I'm curious. XD


It is obscene. :devil:


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is obscene. :devil:


You could PM it 

Actually nevermind


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Actually nevermind


Smart choice.


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Smart choice.


Well I _am_ an AWARD-WINNING COMPOSER! aren't I?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Well I _am_ an AWARD-WINNING COMPOSER! aren't I?


Are you?


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you?


Yes I am ;3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Yes I am ;3


Since when?


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Since when?


Since Spring of last year


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Since Spring of last year


Congratulations!!! :clap:
I am planning on being the second Australian to get a Grawemeyer Award for music composition in a few years time.


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations!!! :clap:
> I am planning on being the second Australian to get a Grawemeyer Award for music composition in a few years time.


Heh mine's probably not that prestigious in comparison X3 But I did get 100$, and it was a good boost for my confidence as an artist.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> Heh mine's probably not that prestigious in comparison X3 But I did get 100$, and it was a good boost for my confidence as an artist.


Well that's still great! Take it one step at a time and soon enough you will win something as prestigious as the Grawemayer Award and be a world renowned composer.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just thought of an impolite joke that would offend you but I have the kindness in me not to post it.


Why bother to bring it up? If your not trying to offend someone don't tell them you just thought of something rude to say about them it defeats the whole point of trying to spare their feelings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pipe burst, water turned off. What happens when I get thirsty??? This is how Bear Grylls must have felt.


----------



## Cnote11

Lenfer said:


> Why bother to bring it up? If your not trying to offend someone don't tell them you just thought of something rude to say about them it defeats the whole point of trying to spare their feelings.


Humour from Oz!


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> Humour from Oz!


----------



## Wandering

Allergies. Almost gone now from my nose and chest, seems to've shifted to my right ear, hopefully it doesn't become infected. My sister up in Kansas is seeming much happier these days, great new! I'm looking forward to winter in Texas, never gets all that could here anyways, except for in the panhandle (Amarillo).


----------



## neoshredder

I live in Texas as well.


----------



## Kopachris

I live in _northern_ Nevada, at 5,200 ft. in elevation, and it gets _pretty damn cold_ during winter.

Not as cold as some of our friends in Scandinavia experience, though.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I live in _northern_ Nevada, at 5,200 ft. in elevation, and it gets _pretty damn cold_ during winter.
> 
> Not as cold as some of our friends in Scandinavia experience, though.


Interesting. In your posts you don't seem high.


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> I live in _northern_ Nevada, at 5,200 ft. in elevation, and it gets _pretty damn cold_ during winter.
> 
> Not as cold as some of our friends in Scandinavia experience, though.


How cold?? F=?????


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> I live in Texas as well.


Winter in Texsas!?! does it mean that temperatures go all way down to 50f????
Do you live in Houston texsas?
Rusty cooley lives in Houston and i have heard that he is kinda "A local that everyone knows" there.


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> How cold?? F=?????


I've seen it go below 0F exactly once, when a huge cold front came down from Alaska. Usually the lowest it gets in the winter here is 0-10F, and then only for a few scattered days. From December through February, the average low temperature is probably 15F.

Cold enough for me!


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I've seen it go below 0F exactly once, when a huge cold front came down from Alaska. Usually the lowest it gets in the winter here is 0-10F, and then only for a few scattered days. From December through February, the average low temperature is probably 15F.
> 
> Cold enough for me!


That's about the same as Vermont (except for the Northeast Kingdom) in recent years. "Back in the day", 1940s and 50s, there was usually a stretch of a week or so when it never made it above 0° F with lows 20-35° below zero. We aren't as high as you Nevada folks though.


----------



## aleazk

lol, here's the contrary. In summer, it gets _pretty damn_ hot. Average temperature in a hot day is 40°C (104°F) or even more.


----------



## Lenfer

Went to the doctors today as I've had a bad cough for almost a week now, turns out I've lost 4 lbs since last there. 

I've been given "milkshake" that's supposed to help you gain weight but it taste like chalk.

Oh well snack time...










:devil:​


----------



## violadude

Did the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life...feel like ****.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Did the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life...feel like ****.


When you say "stupidest thing" and "feel like ****" do you mean i) something embarrassing and that made you embarrassed in front of friends, but harmless or ii) something that you really should not have done, potentially harmful to third people. 
In case i) I recommend you to forget it, it will pass, possibly it will be remembered like something funny, even by you.
In case ii) go immediately and do something for: a) fix it or b) for compensate it. Do not hide it. If for some reason neither of these options is convenient, hide it, but still try to compensate it when you can.

All of these ways of dealing with problems have been helpful for me. But it depends on your personality.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Did the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life...feel like ****.


Consider this: you are young yet... stupider things are bound to come.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> When you say "stupidest thing" and "feel like ****" do you mean i) something embarrassing and that made you embarrassed in front of friends, but harmless or ii) something that you really should not have done, potentially harmful to third people.
> In case i) I recommend you to forget it, it will pass, possibly it will be remembered like something funny, even by you.
> In case ii) go immediately and do something for: a) fix it or b) for compensate it. Do not hide it. If for some reason neither of these options is convenient, hide it, but still try to compensate it when you can.
> 
> All of these ways of dealing with problems have been helpful for me. But it depends on your personality.


I did something that made me lose a friend. So, I would say the 2nd one.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

violadude said:


> Did the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life...feel like ****.


You should tell us what happened even though it's not any of our business.


----------



## Lenfer

regressivetransphobe said:


> You should tell us what happened even though it's not any of our business.


I think if *ViolaDude* wished to share that information he'd have done so already but as it is none of our business I think we should keep out of it.

Sorry to hear you had a bad day *Viola*. :kiss:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Lenfer said:


> I think if *ViolaDude* wished to share that information he'd have done so already but as it is none of our business I think we should keep out of it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad day *Viola*. :kiss:


He's free to not go into it. But he set the lure and I bit.


----------



## Sonata

Actually a lot of personal soul searching lately. I was raised Christian (Lutheran), and I've not really kept up with church in the last few years. I'm slowly coming to realize that I don't honestly know if I believe. This is actually a bit difficult for me to process. I WANT to believe......but it's not something I can actually force. It's yes or no, or maybe. I guess I am at maybe.

I do feel there is a higher power of some sort. I guess you can say these days I am leaning towards agnostic. I suppose it wouldn't trouble me quite as much, except...if I don't exactly know what I believe, what do I teach my kids. This has been a gradual thing over the last couple years. Now my son is of the age that I wonder..how do I actually broach spirituality to him? I have no idea. I do know that I want to baptise my daughter. My son is so I can't imagine not doing it for her. But yeah, it's all quite confusing to me. Not on my mind all the time or anything. But when I come back to it, I just don't really know what next. Well.....one day at a time. This is actually the first time I've really expressed all of this.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sonata said:


> Actually a lot of personal soul searching lately. I was raised Christian (Lutheran), and I've not really kept up with church in the last few years. I'm slowly coming to realize that I don't honestly know if I believe. This is actually a bit difficult for me to process. I WANT to believe......but it's not something I can actually force. It's yes or no, or maybe. I guess I am at maybe.
> 
> I do feel there is a higher power of some sort. I guess you can say these days I am leaning towards agnostic. I suppose it wouldn't trouble me quite as much, except...if I don't exactly know what I believe, what do I teach my kids. This has been a gradual thing over the last couple years. Now my son is of the age that I wonder..how do I actually broach spirituality to him? I have no idea. I do know that I want to baptise my daughter. My son is so I can't imagine not doing it for her. But yeah, it's all quite confusing to me. Not on my mind all the time or anything. But when I come back to it, I just don't really know what next. Well.....one day at a time. This is actually the first time I've really expressed all of this.


If you do have any interest in discussing this issue some with us here at TC, please do come over to the religious sub-group. It's a good setting, especially if you just want to get some stuff off of your chest. Sounds like you do have some stuff that's on your chest, for sure.

As for me, I've been sick lately, so because I do a variety of jobs to get by instead of the good ole nine to five, I have had to turn down a lot of jobs. Oh well. But it does suck being sick.


----------



## neoshredder

Haven't drinken in a while. Not sure if it helps any. I guess long term wise it will. Also spending way too much money on cd's. I don't have the kind of job that allows me to spend a ton on cd's.  But I do it anyways. I'm going to put a halt to buying cd's for 30 days to go with taking a break from alcohol. I got so much music as it is.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Haven't drinken in a while. Not sure if it helps any. I guess long term wise it will. Also spending way too much money on cd's. I don't have the kind of job that allows me to spend a ton on cd's.  But I do it anyways. I'm going to put a halt to buying cd's for 30 days to go with taking a break from alcohol. I got so much music as it is.


I always feel good when after have purchased a ton of stuff, I can sit down and finally digest it all. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Turangalîla

Today was very scary. While I was teaching piano my brother went missing. He went out on his quad with a friend, and my mom gave them a watch and told them what time to be home because they had a volleyball practice to go to. They are very nice, obedient, Christian boys and they LOVE volleyball practice so when they did not return home we immediately became concerned, especially as there was only an hour of daylight left and our area has several bears around.
Anyways, we called the police and Search and Rescue. Some of our friends also came over to help search. They were found by a policeman, after probably an hour of looking. Apparently their quad got stuck and they could not get home, but they were not injured. It made me realize how thankful I am for my brother.

In other news, it was just revealed that my Africa missions team will be going to provide relief aid at a run-down hospital in Soroti, Uganda. We are very excited.


----------



## clavichorder

I am having all four of my wisdom teeth removed the day after tomorrow. Haven't had surgery or anesthesia since I was very young, so I can't recall what any of that is like very clearly. Not too worried though, although it does seem slightly gross knowing that I'll be missing my teeth. The bottom ones are impacted anyway, but the upper ones are actually coming in. Too bad.


----------



## Lukecash12

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Today was very scary. While I was teaching piano my brother went missing. He went out on his quad with a friend, and my mom gave them a watch and told them what time to be home because they had a volleyball practice to go to. They are very nice, obedient, Christian boys and they LOVE volleyball practice so when they did not return home we immediately became concerned, especially as there was only an hour of daylight left and our area has several bears around.
> Anyways, we called the police and Search and Rescue. Some of our friends also came over to help search. They were found by a policeman, after probably an hour of looking. Apparently their quad got stuck and they could not get home, but they were not injured. It made me realize how thankful I am for my brother.
> 
> In other news, it was just revealed that my Africa missions team will be going to provide relief aid at a run-down hospital in Soroti, Uganda. We are very excited.


I'd be very interested in hearing about your missions team, if you don't mind sharing about them.


----------



## Turangalîla

^ I will PM you


----------



## Sonata

I'm sorry you had that scare with your brother. Thank goodness he and his friend are ok!


----------



## Sonata

Lukecash12 said:


> If you do have any interest in discussing this issue some with us here at TC, please do come over to the religious sub-group. It's a good setting, especially if you just want to get some stuff off of your chest. Sounds like you do have some stuff that's on your chest, for sure.
> 
> As for me, I've been sick lately, so because I do a variety of jobs to get by instead of the good ole nine to five, I have had to turn down a lot of jobs. Oh well. But it does suck being sick.


I might just do that, thank you! And I'm sorry to hear you're sick, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Actually a lot of personal soul searching lately. I was raised Christian (Lutheran), and I've not really kept up with church in the last few years. I'm slowly coming to realize that I don't honestly know if I believe. This is actually a bit difficult for me to process. I WANT to believe......but it's not something I can actually force. It's yes or no, or maybe. I guess I am at maybe.
> 
> I do feel there is a higher power of some sort. I guess you can say these days I am leaning towards agnostic. I suppose it wouldn't trouble me quite as much, except...if I don't exactly know what I believe, what do I teach my kids. This has been a gradual thing over the last couple years. Now my son is of the age that I wonder..how do I actually broach spirituality to him? I have no idea. I do know that I want to baptise my daughter. My son is so I can't imagine not doing it for her. But yeah, it's all quite confusing to me. Not on my mind all the time or anything. But when I come back to it, I just don't really know what next. Well.....one day at a time. This is actually the first time I've really expressed all of this.


Hey *S* I don't believe in a God etc but I have family that do. I personally don't think you should teach your kids anything give them the info and let them choose you could attend a service with them if you/they wish but I wouldn't force anything on them. I don't think you are doing this and I don't think your that kind of person but perhaps you had this done to you and this is why your in the predicament your in at the moment.

As for the baptism I don't see any harm in getting it done if they end up religious they'll be glad you did it if they are not then it won't matter and no harm done. 

If and when you come to a conclusion when you find that answer yourself you will know and feel better whatever the answer.

Best of luck! x


----------



## Lunasong

clavichorder said:


> I am having all four of my wisdom teeth removed the day after tomorrow. Haven't had surgery or anesthesia since I was very young, so I can't recall what any of that is like very clearly. Not too worried though, although it does seem slightly gross knowing that I'll be missing my teeth. The bottom ones are impacted anyway, but the upper ones are actually coming in. Too bad.


I had mine removed as an adult (30 yrs old) and I remember that it left large "holes" in my jaw for awhile that I had to be careful not to get food stuck in. Good luck with your recovery. You won't miss your teeth for long.


----------



## jani

I just ordered tickets to see this band live tomorrow!
I am so F**KING EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Sonata

Enjoy Jani!


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Hey *S* I don't believe in a God etc but I have family that do. I personally don't think you should teach your kids anything give them the info and let them choose you could attend a service with them if you/they wish but I wouldn't force anything on them. I don't think you are doing this and I don't think your that kind of person but perhaps you had this done to you and this is why your in the predicament your in at the moment.
> 
> As for the baptism I don't see any harm in getting it done if they end up religious they'll be glad you did it if they are not then it won't matter and no harm done.
> 
> If and when you come to a conclusion when you find that answer yourself you will know and feel better whatever the answer.
> 
> Best of luck! x


Thanks for your thoughts Lenfer  I wouldn't say I was forced or had a harsh religious upbringing of any kind. We went to church regularly, but my parents weren't fire and brimstone or anything like that :lol:. I think they did a pretty good job with how they handled things. I think the reason it's hard for me is because A) it's something that's been with me to some degree for almost my whole life, so it's strange to let go of. It's funny because I still feel like the Christmas Eve service at my parents' church is a very moving experience. Of course that could be more the family and community aspect. It's good to be able to talk about it a little, it's just been kind of sitting around in my brain for the last year or more. So thanks TC'ers for letting me share.


----------



## neoshredder

I still believe. Though I'm not too fond of church tbh. Even worse is Christian Pop music. Uh.


----------



## Ukko

I went from agnostic to believer via a personal experience, which gave me God but not Religion. So it's from observation only that I hypothesize that it is easy to be a nonbeliever, not so easy to be an _un_believer. The process of unbelieving seems to be wrenching for many people, resulting in an _irrationality_ as strong as the irrationality of belief.


----------



## Klavierspieler

neoshredder said:


> Though I'm not too fond of church tbh. Even worse is Christian Pop music. Uh.


I have the same problem. Great preaching, horrible worship "music."


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Lenfer  I wouldn't say I was forced or had a harsh religious upbringing of any kind. We went to church regularly, but my parents weren't fire and brimstone or anything like that :lol:. I think they did a pretty good job with how they handled things. I think the reason it's hard for me is because A) it's something that's been with me to some degree for almost my whole life, so it's strange to let go of. It's funny because I still feel like the Christmas Eve service at my parents' church is a very moving experience. Of course that could be more the family and community aspect. It's good to be able to talk about it a little, it's just been kind of sitting around in my brain for the last year or more. So thanks TC'ers for letting me share.


I go to religious things with my parents to when I'm well enough. I don't think my mother believes either and I know my father doesn't but they go for social/society reasons. It can be nice especially *Christmas*.


----------



## emiellucifuge

So I joined my college choir, a big unauditioned choir. I also put myself up for the post of assistant-conductor. I conducted the accompanist and next week ill be taking section rehearsals before they make their decision. Im in the last 3.


----------



## Ramako

emiellucifuge said:


> So I joined my college choir, a big unauditioned choir. I also put myself up for the post of assistant-conductor. I conducted the accompanist and next week ill be taking section rehearsals before they make their decision. Im in the last 3.


Very well done emiellucifuge - and the best of luck for getting the post!


----------



## Sonata

Good luck!


----------



## Turangalîla

Klavierspieler said:


> I have the same problem. Great preaching, horrible worship "music."


Yes! I can't stand "contemporary Christian music"! It is the music that my church sings, and I "volunteer" (more like out of obligation) to play with the band. Most of the time they make me play on an electric keyboard. One time they asked me to stand up while playing-like a pop band of some sort. I grabbed a chair, lowered the keyboard, and sat. I think that asking a pianist to stand is one of the most disrespectful things you can do. Ah, how we are underappreciated.

Seriously, though, I am glad to give time to my church and play for their singing (even if I _am_ drowned out by electric quitars). I just don't like the music. Singing hymns in a quartet, a cappella, is probably one of my most treasured experiences..


----------



## clavichorder

Well, at some point during my late night, I'm going to get off TC. Next time you hear from me, I'll hopefully be short four teeth. Haven't eaten anything for almost 2 hours, and the procedures start in a little over 8 hours. I need to remember not to drink any water either.


----------



## jani

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Yes! I can't stand "contemporary Christian music"! It is the music that my church sings, and I "volunteer" (more like out of obligation) to play with the band. Most of the time they make me play on an electric keyboard. One time they asked me to stand up while playing-like a pop band of some sort. I grabbed a chair, lowered the keyboard, and sat. I think that asking a pianist to stand is one of the most disrespectful things you can do. Ah, how we are underappreciated.
> 
> Seriously, though, I am glad to give time to my church and play for their singing (even if I _am_ drowned out by electric quitars). I just don't like the music. Singing hymns in a quartet, a cappella, is probably one of my most treasured experiences..


Recommend this to your next church service.
Tell them that its the ultimate worshiping music.


----------



## Lunasong

I start a new job on Monday...I will no longer be one of the long-term, over-50, middle-class unemployed.  Here are some amazing coincidences that got me through the past year.
1. Right before I got let go from my long-term job last year, my small company was purchased by a giant overseas conglomerate and, as one of the major stockholders, I got a sizeable payout that I've been living on the last year (it was intended to be saved for my retirement).
2. I was unemployed for over 6 months and exhausted my unemployment benefits. I then got another job the same week my unemployment ran out.
3. I was employed at that job for 3 months, long enough to get back on unemployment again when they closed my position. I didn't much care for the company, so nothing but my pride was hurt.
4. I decided to get a delayed surgery whilst I was off that, if I had been employed, I would have had to go on short-term disability (husband's insurance paid for it). It will increase my mobility and reduce my pain level from an injury (not work-related).
5. I interviewed for this job THE DAY after I was medically cleared for work without restrictions. They hired me without a second interview, which at my employment level is almost unheard of.
6. I will be making as much money and doing much the same work as my original position. It is a prestigious, big-name company with excellent benefits.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> Recommend this to your next church service.
> Tell them that its the ultimate worshiping music.


How about put that to guitars? Sacred Neo-Classical Metal.  Unfortunately, they put Christian Pop Music to guitars instead. Terrible.


----------



## Ukko

/\ This is excellent news, _Lunasong_. I hope your employers are as impressed with you as we are.

[You may, if you wish, assume that I have employed the royal 'we'.]


----------



## Lunasong

^^ I promise that I will devote at least as much attention to this job as I do looking for new classical music jokes.


----------



## Turangalîla

jani said:


> Recommend this to your next church service.
> Tell them that its the ultimate worshiping music.


Thanks jani, you are now the favourite person of everyone in our church who is over 60 (and me, of course )


----------



## Sonata

I agree about modern church music. The church my family attended when I grew up had traditional music. And some of it I liked, some of it I didn't (I liked all the Christmas stuff though, or nearly). But attending a few churches here or there in the last few years, I've not liked the "rock band" experience. It actually made me feel out of my element and very ackward.

Luna: congratulations on the job, I hope it goes well!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks for the likes and comments everyone, but now a less appealing update:

Im writing an essay comparing the various examples of echolocation in mammals.


----------



## clavichorder

Teeth are officially out. That wasn't so hard and the effects of the drugs on my system are very mild considering this all happened an hour ago. I am typing with one hand.


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> Teeth are officially out. That wasn't so hard and the effects of the drugs on my system are very mild considering this all happened an hour ago. I am typing with one hand.


I'm glad things went better than expected *Clavi*. :kiss:


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong, congrats, you deserve it.

clavi, have a bowl of grits on me. With a single malt.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm doing this, while listening to Ligeti.


----------



## EricABQ

I left work early. 

Day drunk!!!!!


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> Lunasong, congrats, you deserve it.
> 
> clavi, have a bowl of grits on me. With a single malt.


I'm drinking some smoothy right now, tastes like it has malt powder in it or something, and a ton of banana. Grits sound good, good idea. I will have some tonight maybe.


----------



## jani

The gig was awesome, I bought A band t-shirt. After the show. I ALSO SAW THE_BASIST AND singer outside the venue and they signed my. shirt i also talked to them a bit.
First band was a glam rock band they were ok but nothing special.
Second band was a metal band with a good looking female singer.
Third band was the main act of the show Dragonforce, once again they proved that those who say that they can't play live are wrong.

I recorded few videos, they should be good after i eq them a bit.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

clavichorder said:


> I am typing with one hand.


rarely a good sign


----------



## Lukecash12

neoshredder said:


> How about put that to guitars? Sacred Neo-Classical Metal.  Unfortunately, they put Christian Pop Music to guitars instead. Terrible.


Hmmmm... Metal with arias, recitatives, and choruses? I guess that's pretty much what they've been missing, is a more expansive idea of form.


----------



## Lukecash12

regressivetransphobe said:


> rarely a good sign


Man, that's a burn, if I'm interpreting you right. I guess you still know what it's like to be young, that's for sure.


----------



## BurningDesire

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Yes! I can't stand "contemporary Christian music"! It is the music that my church sings, and I "volunteer" (more like out of obligation) to play with the band. Most of the time they make me play on an electric keyboard. One time they asked me to stand up while playing-like a pop band of some sort. I grabbed a chair, lowered the keyboard, and sat. I think that asking a pianist to stand is one of the most disrespectful things you can do. Ah, how we are underappreciated.
> 
> Seriously, though, I am glad to give time to my church and play for their singing (even if I _am_ drowned out by electric quitars). I just don't like the music. Singing hymns in a quartet, a cappella, is probably one of my most treasured experiences..


My next project: Sonatina for a Pianist Standing (in possible indignation) :3


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> The gig was awesome, I bought A band t-shirt..after thshow. I ALSO SAW THE_BASISTSIDAND singer Tside the venue. and they signed my. shirt i also talked to them a bit.


Glad to hear you had a good time XD Were you... really tired when you posted this?


----------



## clavichorder

regressivetransphobe said:


> rarely a good sign


I know what you are getting at, but I assure you that the other hand was holding an ice pack to my face.


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time XD Were you... really tired when you posted this?


Well i woke up 4am that day and i wrote it 3am the next day when i was heading home and i posted it with my phone.


----------



## EricABQ

Another Saturday so another day of gambling on college football. Hopefully winning this time. 

Today it's mostly just the pool I'm in at work with a side bet on the New Mexico v Air Force game. 

If I don't have a good day in the pool today my hopes of winning the season jackpot will be mostly over.


----------



## jani

I recorded this video


----------



## Guest

Making tomato sauce for pizza; listening to Debussy Nocturnes (Boulez/Cleveland) and to cap it all, just trying to swallow a whole pint of Marston's Pedigree whole, it's so sublime!

For those of you in similar time-zone - have a great Saturday night! To everyone else - have a great day! :cheers:


----------



## violadude

regressivetransphobe said:


> You should tell us what happened even though it's not any of our business.


Ok, I'm ready to say what happened now.

Well, that girl I started liking who has a composer boyfriend that made me feel like Brahms, we had gotten to be really good friends. I went over to her apartment often and we would watch something and talk about things (we never ran out of things to talk about) and we would get kinda touchy with each other sometimes. But at the same time, our friendship caused her a lot of confusion because she loved the attention I gave her (mental and physical) but she didn't like me in that way and still liked her boyfriend and that was causing me to be insecure because I really wanted to be there for her to give her company when she felt alone but I didn't want to cause turmoil in her life either. I love and care about her a lot.

But anyway, the other night (like 4 nights ago now?) I messaged her on facebook and she was completely ignoring me, I knew she was seeing the messages, but wasn't responding to them. So it got me upset because if someone is ignoring me I want to know why. And she still kept ignoring me no matter what. So I got depressed and, now that I'm 21, I wanted to see what it was like to drink your problems away. So I went to a bar, and I don't remember how many shots I had (it was a vodka based drink I think, that's kinda what it tasted like), but it was like 5 or 6 (and also, I'm a major lightweight). So I started messaging her again and she could tell I was drunk by how many spelling errors I made so since I was alone and didn't have anywhere else to go she told me to come over. So I did go over there at like 2:00 in the morning and eventually I threw up all over my shirt and apparently got some on her shoes. So the next morning she was really mad at me and she told me that she can't be friends anymore, that I am irresponsible, too attached, an idiot, and I was too much to deal with and she was unhappy. She said all that then just left without me saying anything.

And we haven't talked since.  I want to tell her how sorry I am, and how bad I feel for causing her so many problems. But I don't know how. It's one of those things where I feel so bad and sorry that words just feel like they fail me. Since then, I've been thinking obsessively to myself: "What kind of stupid ******* idiot causes so much harm to someone that they love so much?"

I tried to go onto okcupid (a dating site) and talk to a bunch of girls and make me forget about her and it worked for a little bit. But last night she posted a new (stunning) pic of herself on facebook and I realized I still felt a lot for her.

I even typed up an apology letter....but I never sent it because I thought it would sound stupid or insincere. It says:

"Hey, you don't have to reply to this if you don't want to..but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for making your life harder than it needed to be. I don't know if that means anything to you because I say sorry a lot. But I truly am really sorry. I don't know why I did that...I knew you were going through a hard time, but I betrayed our friendship by heaping my dumb insecurities on you and giving you more trouble than you needed. I should have been more conscious of the effects of what I was doing. I wont be drinking anymore...or any time soon at least. That experience was bad enough for me to scare me away from drinking for a long while. And I only tried pot once with my sister...but I was never planning on making it a habit.

I don't know if you ever want to be friends again or not, I do miss talking to you and being your friend. But if you never want to be again, or never want to talk to me again, then I really hope that you remember me for the good times we had together rather than the times I was acting completely stupid. Because stupid me was just...a moment of weakness I guess.

Anyway, again, I'm really sorry. I don't really know how to put just how bad I feel in words...I wanted to tell you all of this right away, but I figured I should have given it some time. Anyway, I'm kind of rambling now.

I'm sorry for causing you unhappiness, _________. I never wanted or meant to."

Anyway, that's a long rant from me guys, so sorry. But I've been (for the most part) keeping this in and it's nice to be able to share it through the anonymity of the internet (although I do have a picture of myself as my profile pic haha).

So ya, thank you for anyone that cares enough to actually read this whole thing.


----------



## Sonata

Viola, I'm really sorry . I think you should send her the apology. Best case scenario, she decides that she wants your friendship after all, worst case it's never bad to apologize to someone you care about if you've made a mistake.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Ok, I'm ready to say what happened now.
> 
> Well, that girl I started liking who has a composer boyfriend that made me feel like Brahms, we had gotten to be really good friends. I went over to her apartment often and we would watch something and talk about things (we never ran out of things to talk about) and we would get kinda touchy with each other sometimes. But at the same time, our friendship caused her a lot of confusion because she loved the attention I gave her (mental and physical) but she didn't like me in that way and still liked her boyfriend and that was causing me to be insecure because I really wanted to be there for her to give her company when she felt alone but I didn't want to cause turmoil in her life either. I love and care about her a lot.
> 
> But anyway, the other night (like 4 nights ago now?) I messaged her on facebook and she was completely ignoring me, I knew she was seeing the messages, but wasn't responding to them. So it got me upset because if someone is ignoring me I want to know why. And she still kept ignoring me no matter what. So I got depressed and, now that I'm 21, I wanted to see what it was like to drink your problems away. So I went to a bar, and I don't remember how many shots I had (it was a vodka based drink I think, that's kinda what it tasted like), but it was like 5 or 6 (and also, I'm a major lightweight). So I started messaging her again and she could tell I was drunk by how many spelling errors I made so since I was alone and didn't have anywhere else to go she told me to come over. So I did go over there at like 2:00 in the morning and eventually I threw up all over my shirt and apparently got some on her shoes. So the next morning she was really mad at me and she told me that she can't be friends anymore, that I am irresponsible, too attached, an idiot, and I was too much to deal with and she was unhappy. She said all that then just left without me saying anything.
> 
> And we haven't talked since.  I want to tell her how sorry I am, and how bad I feel for causing her so many problems. But I don't know how. It's one of those things where I feel so bad and sorry that words just feel like they fail me. Since then, I've been thinking obsessively to myself: "What kind of stupid ******* idiot causes so much harm to someone that they love so much?"
> 
> I tried to go onto okcupid (a dating site) and talk to a bunch of girls and make me forget about her and it worked for a little bit. But last night she posted a new (stunning) pic of herself on facebook and I realized I still felt a lot for her.
> 
> I even typed up an apology letter....but I never sent it because I thought it would sound stupid or insincere. It says:
> 
> "Hey, you don't have to reply to this if you don't want to..but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for making your life harder than it needed to be. I don't know if that means anything to you because I say sorry a lot. But I truly am really sorry. I don't know why I did that...I knew you were going through a hard time, but I betrayed our friendship by heaping my dumb insecurities on you and giving you more trouble than you needed. I should have been more conscious of the effects of what I was doing. I wont be drinking anymore...or any time soon at least. That experience was bad enough for me to scare me away from drinking for a long while. And I only tried pot once with my sister...but I was never planning on making it a habit.
> 
> I don't know if you ever want to be friends again or not, I do miss talking to you and being your friend. But if you never want to be again, or never want to talk to me again, then I really hope that you remember me for the good times we had together rather than the times I was acting completely stupid. Because stupid me was just...a moment of weakness I guess.
> 
> Anyway, again, I'm really sorry. I don't really know how to put just how bad I feel in words...I wanted to tell you all of this right away, but I figured I should have given it some time. Anyway, I'm kind of rambling now.
> 
> I'm sorry for causing you unhappiness, _________. I never wanted or meant to."
> 
> Anyway, that's a long rant from me guys, so sorry. But I've been (for the most part) keeping this in and it's nice to be able to share it through the anonymity of the internet (although I do have a picture of myself as my profile pic haha).
> 
> So ya, thank you for anyone that cares enough to actually read this whole thing.


I can concentrate longer than a minute so i read it, when you first posted the post what said that you did something bad i knew it was about a girl. I can't really say anything what would make you feel better than try to get over her/Life goes on and when god closes a door he opens a window.


----------



## Praeludium

I know this is isn't something to say, but don't you think you're probably a bit too nice and too much caring ?

She ignored you in the first place and, much more important, let you maintain this ambiguous relationship (which, btw, has great chances of ending not-so-well), even though she's the less attached.

I feel a bit like a dick saying that, but sometimes we aren't able to see clearly what is happening to us, and from what I can gather, you're feeling _too much_ guilty.
I'm feeling a bit like a dick but, since I'm myself quite shy and not necessarily confident in my relationships with other peoples (when I actually happen to have relationships with other peoples lol), I felt I had to say that and that it could be more useful than just saying I feel sorry for you - which is also the case, of course.


----------



## Lukecash12

Still sick as a dog, and actually sicker now. I've been thinking of going to my doctor, to see what he thinks. Maybe an antibiotic course or something would help, you know?


----------



## neoshredder

@Violadude Losing friendship over getting too drunk? Sorry I don't like this women. It's probably best you forget her as it looks like she is the one causing your life to be more difficult. Unfriending her on facebook might be what it takes to forget about her. Otherwise, you will always be reminded of her.


----------



## EricABQ

Violadude;

I'd tell you it gets easier with women, but I'm way too honest for that.

You had a bad night, it happens to the best of us. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lenfer

Slept all day I've been really tired lately. Getting married in *November* (just over two weeks yay! :devil so will be going for my final fitting on *Tuesday* hopefully I won't look too bad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


> Slept all day I've been really tired lately. Getting married in *November* (just over two weeks yay! :devil so will be going for my final fitting on *Tuesday* hopefully I won't look too bad.


You'll look great. Best wishes.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Another Saturday so another day of gambling on college football. Hopefully winning this time.
> 
> Today it's mostly just the pool I'm in at work with a side bet on the New Mexico v Air Force game.
> 
> If I don't have a good day in the pool today my hopes of winning the season jackpot will be mostly over.


Miami 21-point 'dogs, lead by 10.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Lenfer said:


> Slept all day I've been really tired lately. Getting married in *November* (just over two weeks yay! :devil so will be going for my final fitting on *Tuesday* hopefully I won't look too bad.


You will look great!  You MUST post a picture of your dress.


----------



## EricABQ

I mean seriously, Violadude, you've just joined the "got drunk and embarrassed yourself in front of a woman club."

That's like the biggest club on Earth. The only club bigger is the "Needs Oxygen To Live" club.

Welcome aboard, your membership card is in the mail.

The initiation is painful, but the company is large.

I don't mean this to sound flip, I just mean to say that many have walked this path before you. It sucks, but it happens.


----------



## Sonata

MaestroViolinist said:


> You will look great!  You MUST post a picture of your dress.


I agree! Knowing Lenfer's tastes, it's probably something very classic and elegant


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Miami 21-point 'dogs, lead by 10.


I've learned painful lessons in the past not to put money on FSU. I have a step daughter attending there, so that school gets enough of my money without me wasting anymore betting on their underachieving football team.


----------



## violadude

Thanks for the support and advice everyone!


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> @Violadude Losing friendship over getting too drunk? Sorry I don't like this women. It's probably best you forget her as it looks like she is the one causing your life to be more difficult. Unfriending her on facebook might be what it takes to forget about her. Otherwise, you will always be reminded of her.


Well, unfriending her on facebook wont help that much since we go to the same school together.


----------



## EricABQ

Damn, Penn State laying the wood to Iowa sort of came out of nowhere.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm at home while recovering. For some reason my mother bought KFC chicken for the family and my brother's friends tonight! She never does that. And now she picks this time when I am unable to eat food that requires chewing...that's some kind of cruelty...


----------



## samurai

@ Lenfer, Congratulations on your impending nuptials! I bet you'll look so beautiful that Audrey Hepburn would be quite proud--yet at the same time very *jealous*--of you as well.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> I agree! Knowing Lenfer's tastes, it's probably something very classic and elegant


You spoil me.


----------



## Turangalîla

Violadude, I would send her the note. Most women appreciate apologies more than most men think. Some don't, I guess, but it can't hurt, especially if you weren't going to be friends anyways.
And, just for the future, I can think of zero good reasons to drink alcohol, much less get drunk at a bar. I am *not* scolding you, just giving some friendly advice out of my own opinion 

And Lenfer, congratulations!!! I too want to see a picture of your dress


----------



## neoshredder

The reason to drink alcohol is to have a good time obviously. But much less can go wrong if you drink at the house. Safety first and fun second.  And I still think you should avoid her as much as possible. She overreacted and should be the one apologizing.


----------



## Turangalîla

^ I said a _good_ reason


----------



## neoshredder

Good times are priceless. Yes it is detrimental to your health if you drink often. But some of my favorite times were when drinking. That's good enough imo.  But safety always first to me. That includes how much I drink and where I drink.


----------



## BurningDesire

Lenfer said:


> Slept all day I've been really tired lately. Getting married in *November* (just over two weeks yay! :devil so will be going for my final fitting on *Tuesday* hopefully I won't look too bad.


What music are you going down the aisle to? :3


----------



## BurningDesire

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Violadude, I would send her the note. Most women appreciate apologies more than most men think. Some don't, I guess, but it can't hurt, especially if you weren't going to be friends anyways.
> And, just for the future, I can think of zero good reasons to drink alcohol, much less get drunk at a bar. I am *not* scolding you, just giving some friendly advice out of my own opinion


Yeah Violadude, I agree with CJP. I think many people do appreciate a sincere apology. It means alot to me when somebody who may have upset or hurt my feelings cares enough to try and fix it like that, ya know? Also, please don't get drunk again  I don't want you to get hurt.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> Good times are priceless. Yes it is detrimental to your health if you drink often. But some of my favorite times were when drinking. That's good enough imo.  But safety always first to me. That includes how much I drink and where I drink.


How old are you again neo?


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Damn, Penn State laying the wood to Iowa sort of came out of nowhere.


PSU turned around an expected poor season start. At the moment, 3 - 0 in the up-for-grabs Big Ten.

Meanwhile, Domers probably quit pretending next week, with a loss against Sooners.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I've learned painful lessons in the past not to put money on FSU. I have a step daughter attending there, so that school gets enough of my money without me wasting anymore betting on their underachieving football team.


A bleak decade or so, largely due to the Bowdens fiasco, and less-than-great QB recruiting.


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> How old are you again neo?


About to turn 30. Since when is drinking hurting someone? She obviously overreacted. Heck I feel like getting drunk now actually listening to your comments.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> A bleak decade or so, largely due to the Bowdens fiasco, and less-than-great QB recruiting.


Well, I'm a Washington State grad so I know all about bleak decades.

I figured when she enrolled I'd have a legitimate reason to root for a team that wasn't awful. I think they are on the right path, just not quite there yet. It's losses like the one to NCST that seem hard to figure out.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> PSU turned around an expected poor season start. At the moment, 3 - 0 in the up-for-grabs Big Ten.


I'm actually glad to see them having success this year. I think the penalties handed down by the NCAA were an absurdity, and I'm glad they are having one last good year before they begin their inevitable march towards the bottom.


----------



## Meaghan

I just went to a small gathering of musicians I'd never met, a "hootenanny" that was advertised on my college's email listserv. We played folk music (broadly speaking) and sang. It was a lot of fun! I have not jammed informally like that very many times. And they liked my voice and told me to come back the next time they do it.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> About to turn 30. Since when is drinking hurting someone? She obviously overreacted. Heck I feel like getting drunk now actually listening to your comments.


Buy a lottery ticket instead.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

Well yesterday I made the Region orchestra, which Im proud of myself for. Now my practicing will be focused on the 1812 overture, which is going to be ALOT of work.... At least we are going to have REAL cannons involved, which is always cool.


----------



## Klavierspieler

@violadude:

I have to agree with the people who recommend the apology. However, if you do send the note, I'd recommend writing it out by hand. I find that typed letters have an impersonal and very formal feel about them.

You might want to leave out the part about pot, too.


----------



## neoshredder

Even though I have the opposite opinion, I've been taking care of myself lately. Haven't had anything to drink in 2 weeks. I just don't think though that someone so quick to judge you and drop a friendship should be someone you want to hang out with. But hey I've made that pretty clear now. Btw pot sucks. Hate that stuff. Not regulated equals more danger. Stick with alcohol if you are going to do anything. Drinking with the guys is a much better idea as women just don't understand us.


----------



## violadude

Just got back from the Town Hall in Seattle where I saw speakers Jill Stein (Presidential nominee for the Green Party) and Kshama Sawant (running for WA House of Reps for the Socialist Alternative Party), both were amazing speakers!


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> @violadude:
> 
> I have to agree with the people who recommend the apology. However, if you do send the note, I'd recommend writing it out by hand. I find that typed letters have an impersonal and very formal feel about them.
> 
> You might want to leave out the part about pot, too.


Eh, well I sent it. Too late about the handwritten stuff though.


----------



## EricABQ

A little angry this morning.

A week after I paid $45 for the iTunes season pass for The Walking Dead, Dish Network and AMC resolved their little pissing contest.


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> Eh, well I sent it. Too late about the handwritten stuff though.


*Facepalm* Oh well.


----------



## jani

Any computer wizards here? Avast keeps alarming about stuff like this very much
infection Details
I deleted the url
Process:	C:\ProgramData\Anti-phishing Domain Advi...
Infection:	HTML:Script-inf

I ran a scan and it moved a virus called Blekkotb_031 to quarantine.

Any idea how to get rid of my computer bug?
All help is appreciated!


----------



## Ramako

A friend I was talking to mentioned that they knew *Arvo Pärt* . I don't think they realized quite just the extent to which my jaw fell to the floor (they weren't a musician)! I'm wondering whether I should try to meet him now...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

In these past few days, one guy stepped out of my life forever, and... another guy has stepped right in... or maybe 4 ... I'm not a soul who searches for drama, but it sure has come _to_ me in the last week. I'm in a lot of emotional turmoil. Where this is all going to lead, I'll just have to wait and see... like a realistic fiction novel, I feel like I'm in the rising action...


----------



## BurningDesire

Got a new avatar :3 Awesome badass Korra ^_^


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> A bleak decade or so, largely due to the Bowdens fiasco, and less-than-great QB recruiting.


Meh, that's just the tip of the iceberg. Trim the fat with some better halftime adjustments, special teams, and defensive coordination, and you've already got a team that can win plenty of games. They already have the material offensively to just go for the spread plays like so many others in college ball.


----------



## Kopachris

BurningDesire said:


> Got a new avatar :3 Awesome badass Korra ^_^


icwatudidthar.jpg

Also, xzibit.jpg


----------



## Kopachris

As the genres of House and Dubstep are so loosely defined nowadays, I just realized that according to my personal definition of classical music (develops the rules by which music is made in some way and is not collaborative), a lot of Skrillex and Deadmau5 would be considered "classical." Then again, that definition would more properly make "classical" a type of music, rather than a genre, with the other main type being popular music. A piece can be a given type and also a genre not typically associated with that type, as long as the specifics of the genre don't contradict the specifics of the type.


----------



## violadude

Just had an argument with my dad about USA foreign policy. And then that went into taxes and health care and stuff like that.


----------



## jani

Seeing Steve Vai today, so EXCITED!!!


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Just had an argument with my dad about USA foreign policy. And then that went into taxes and health care and stuff like that.


Opportunity for enlightenment in both directions.


----------



## Sonata

Ahhh, health care. On the topic of health care, I saw the disparity of health care for the uninsured in action yesterday and I am still livid about it. I had a new uninsured patient into my office last Friday who had a twenty-pound water weight gain in one month, severe fatigue, weakness. Low calcium and protein in the blood. Saw her back in the office yesterday and we was even worse...had not stepped foot out of bed for most of the weekend because she was so weak (and she usually works 16 hour days!) She lives alone so she doesn't have a lot of help or she'll get sicker.

So I spoke with a physician colleague and determined that she should go to the ER. She could potentially get a diagnosis in a matter of days at the hospital, where as an outpatient it could take us weeks to determine what was going on.

Except she was discharged within hours of arriving at the ER. All they did was check a chest xray, the SAME labs I checked just days ago, and one more set of labs to check the heart. That's it. There's something very serious going on with this woman. I'm so frustrated for her, she would have benefitted from the hospital specialists and urgent testing.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Ahhh, health care. On the topic of health care, I saw the disparity of health care for the uninsured in action yesterday and I am still livid about it. I had a new uninsured patient into my office last Friday who had a twenty-pound water weight gain in one month, severe fatigue, weakness. Low calcium and protein in the blood. Saw her back in the office yesterday and we was even worse...had not stepped foot out of bed for most of the weekend because she was so weak (and she usually works 16 hour days!) She lives alone so she doesn't have a lot of help or she'll get sicker.
> 
> So I spoke with a physician colleague and determined that she should go to the ER. She could potentially get a diagnosis in a matter of days at the hospital, where as an outpatient it could take us weeks to determine what was going on.
> 
> Except she was discharged within hours of arriving at the ER. All they did was check a chest xray, the SAME labs I checked just days ago, and one more set of labs to check the heart. That's it. There's something very serious going on with this woman. I'm so frustrated for her, she would have benefitted from the hospital specialists and urgent testing.


I have a question for American TC'ers, Would you be willing to pay more taxes if you would get free health care and education?


----------



## Ukko

The ER at my 'community' hospital is staffed with people whose collective attitude strongly resembles that of journeyman auto mechanics, but with less interest. It is a crude assembly line, optimized for heart conditions and broken bones in the extremities.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> I have a question for American TC'ers, Would you be willing to pay more taxes if you would get free health care and education?


I would definitely pay more in taxes for a GOOD health care system. It's a broken system right now, I wouldn't automatically pay more taxes in the current system. If they found ways to improve it, for sure.

Education I am a little less certain about....it's so important and I think it could be good for a lot of people. However, I've seen so many people go to college and screw around and skip classes that are being paid for. I wouldn't want my tax dollars funding that. But perhaps increasing taxes to increase grants towards people who have somehow earned them. I would be open to that.


----------



## EricABQ

jani said:


> I have a question for American TC'ers, Would you be willing to pay more taxes if you would get free health care and education?


Healthcare yes, education no. We already get free* education through high school, but I don't think college should be free. However, college is too expensive. The ready availiability of financing has artificially inflated the cost of tuition. It's a bad deal for many students now.

Also, if we are paying more in taxes for it, callinig healthcare "free" would be wrong. It would be the opposite of free. A better way of putting it would be that I would be willing to pay more in taxes to separte healthcare from employment.

Edit: Since I said paying more in taxes for healthcare wouldn't be "free" healthcare, I should say the same about "free" education. We don't get "free" K - 12 we get K - 12 payed for by people who work and pay taxes (or in most cases, own property and pay taxes or vote yes on bond issues. But, whatever the case, it's not "free.")


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> I have a question for American TC'ers, Would you be willing to pay more taxes if you would get free health care and education?


Yes. (filler)


----------



## Praeludium

Disappointed. I wanted to attend a masterclass and see one concert particularly. It's in Paris and would cost me about 250€ to do that. Can't afford it. Don't want to spend one hundred € on train travel. I didn't expect it to cost so much... That's more than half of what I earn in a month !


Why the hell is Paris so expensive ? It's ridiculous. I already know I'll never study there, because with an amount of money which could let you live properly - or even comfortably, actually - in most places, you'd live in a third-world tiny room. And, in France, almost everything is in Paris... That's stupid. I'll study abroad. I'm quite angry.


----------



## Lenfer

Got my wedding dress fitted today hopefully everything will be fine for the day. 

My Mother's birthday is coming up I'm not sure what to get her. Most of her recordings are on old records and I was thinking of buying her an *iPod* and maybe a few boxed sets. I was looking at the *Karajan* boxes as that's her sort of thing but there are so many. What do you guys think?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lukecash12 said:


> Meh, that's just the tip of the iceberg. Trim the fat with some better halftime adjustments, special teams, and defensive coordination, and you've already got a team that can win plenty of games. They already have the material offensively to just go for the spread plays like so many others in college ball.


You're sounding like Brent Mussburger.

FSU's still doing damage control in a lot of ways. And even before Richt, Bowden, his son left, the frequency of spread plays had severely dwindled due to ineffective quarterbacking...meaning quarterbacks that were incapable of making the big plays.

Their O has been balanced and anaemic for a decade or more, and their D-backs are beat time and time again.

What's "winning plenty of games"? 7, 8, 9? Even 10 is nowhere near the road to NC.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


> Got my wedding dress fitted today hopefully everything will be fine for the day.
> 
> My Mother's birthday is coming up I'm not sure what to get her. Most of her recordings are on old records and I was thinking of buying her an *iPod* and maybe a few boxed sets. I was looking at the *Karajan* boxes as that's her sort of thing but there are so many. What do you guys think?


How about a woman who often performed with HvK?

View attachment 9184


----------



## Cnote11

This guy in my class had this to say 
"I do not believe, also, that the rich should be attacked for the sake of being rich. It would be the same as disliking a black man for being black and Jew for being Jewish"

A bit self-important, this one. I can't wait to transfer...


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> This guy in my class had this to say
> "I do not believe, also, that the rich should be attacked for the sake of being rich. It would be the same as disliking a black man for being black and Jew for being Jewish"
> 
> A bit self-important, this one. I can't wait to transfer...


Well, some people are born rich.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> This guy in my class had this to say
> "I do not believe, also, that the rich should be attacked for the sake of being rich. It would be the same as disliking a black man for being black and Jew for being Jewish"
> 
> A bit self-important, this one. I can't wait to transfer...


The first half of his statement is completely true, the rich shouldn't be condemned for being born into their lifestyle. It doesn't make one a bad person to be born wealthy and to not give it all to charity. But it isn't the same thing as disliking blacks or jews for being themselves by a long shot.


----------



## BurningDesire

EricABQ said:


> Healthcare yes, education no. We already get free* education through high school, but I don't think college should be free. However, college is too expensive. The ready availiability of financing has artificially inflated the cost of tuition. It's a bad deal for many students now.
> 
> Also, if we are paying more in taxes for it, callinig healthcare "free" would be wrong. It would be the opposite of free. A better way of putting it would be that I would be willing to pay more in taxes to separte healthcare from employment.
> 
> Edit: Since I said paying more in taxes for healthcare wouldn't be "free" healthcare, I should say the same about "free" education. We don't get "free" K - 12 we get K - 12 payed for by people who work and pay taxes (or in most cases, own property and pay taxes or vote yes on bond issues. But, whatever the case, it's not "free.")


Why shouldn't college be free?


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> This guy in my class had this to say
> "I do not believe, also, that the rich should be attacked for the sake of being rich. It would be the same as disliking a black man for being black and Jew for being Jewish"
> 
> A bit self-important, this one. I can't wait to transfer...


As far as crazy stupid statements go, that's nothing man. In my argument with my dad the other night, he said he considers Fox News a credible source because God gave him the power of discernment and he gets a feeling from God that lets him know that Fox News is credible.


----------



## EricABQ

BurningDesire said:


> Why shouldn't college be free?


Nothing is free. Someone is paying for it, why shouldn't it be the student?


----------



## BurningDesire

EricABQ said:


> Nothing is free. Someone is paying for it, why shouldn't it be the student?


Because not all people can afford to pay for college, or more often the case are lucky enough to have parents who can and will pay for their education. It is quite expensive.


----------



## EricABQ

BurningDesire said:


> Because not all people can afford to pay for college, or more often the case are lucky enough to have parents who can and will pay for their education. It is quite expensive.


Well, I would like to see something done about the cost. Tuition is artificially high.

But, where do you think the money for this "free" college with come from?


----------



## Mesa

I've just got the internet back in my house after 7 weeks. Half an hour of sifting through emails and various accounts, i got bored and had a cataclysmic and virtuosic play of Satan's clarinet. To be honest, i would probably get much more accomplished and feel less dead inside without the web.


----------



## BurningDesire

EricABQ said:


> Well, I would like to see something done about the cost. Tuition is artificially high.
> 
> But, where do you think the money for this "free" college with come from?


Well, we could use tax money for that, instead of spending ridiculous amounts on our military.


----------



## EricABQ

BurningDesire said:


> Well, we could use tax money for that, instead of spending ridiculous amounts on our military.


Well we could. But then, where would all those people get jobs? Defense spending is actually the biggest jobs program in America.

Also, sending everyone to college for free will only succeed in devaluing a college education to the point where it becomes worthless, which would mean all those tax dollars would be wasted. The only value a college education has is related to the scarcity of college graduates. Free college would make a bachelor's degree equivalent to a high school diploma. Then, graduate school would become the filter. Which means people would want graduate school to be paid for by tax payers, which would render graduate school worthless.

So, bottom line, if you think college is a good investment, pay for it yourself.


----------



## clavichorder

Mesa said:


> I've just got the internet back in my house after 7 weeks. Half an hour of sifting through emails and various accounts, i got bored and had a cataclysmic and virtuosic play of Satan's clarinet. To be honest, i would probably get much more accomplished and feel less dead inside without the web.


I am in agreement with that sentiment. Welcome back though.


----------



## BurningDesire

EricABQ said:


> Well we could. But then, where would all those people get jobs? Defense spending is actually the biggest jobs program in America.
> 
> Also, sending everyone to college for free will only succeed in devaluing a college education to the point where it becomes worthless, which would mean all those tax dollars would be wasted. The only value a college education has is related to the scarcity of college graduates. Free college would make a bachelor's degree equivalent to a high school diploma. Then, graduate school would become the filter. Which means people would want graduate school to be paid for by tax payers, which would render graduate school worthless.
> 
> So, bottom line, if you think college is a good investment, pay for it yourself.


Education isn't worthless. It is better for everyone to have a well-educated society. Your idea that its a necessity for some people to be poor (at least thats the vibe I'm getting), its ridiculous. If more people are well-educated, then maybe we'd have more, better answers to some of these problems.


----------



## clavichorder

The swelling is down, but I'm clearly overstepping my limits on what I can chew. PAIN.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> The first half of his statement is completely true, the rich shouldn't be condemned for being born into their lifestyle. It doesn't make one a bad person to be born wealthy and to not give it all to charity. But it isn't the same thing as disliking blacks or jews for being themselves by a long shot.


Well, it wasn't about the rich being born into rich families. It was about the rich, period. It rather trivializes any opposing arguments that actually have nuance concerning actions of certain sectors of the rich instead of clumping all rich people together in some overarching category that is, in some way, comparable to being born with a certain amount of melanin, which has no inherent or accumulated discernible indicators attached to it, in terms of social dynamics.


----------



## EricABQ

Nevermind.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Well, it wasn't about the rich being born into rich families. It was about the rich, period. It rather trivializes any opposing arguments that actually have nuance concerning actions of certain sectors of the rich instead of clumping all rich people together in some overarching category that is, in some way, comparable to being born with a certain amount of melanin, which has no inherent or accumulated discernible indicators attached to it, in terms of social dynamics.


If it was used in such a way, then, I don't know, punch him in the **** or something.


----------



## Cnote11

Well said, clavi.


----------



## Lenfer

EricABQ said:


> Nothing is free. Someone is paying for it, why shouldn't it be the student?


It's the wrong time in that persons life to saddle them with debt once they graduate and are earning their own money that's when they can pay it back via taxes. Making colleges/unis expensive will mean that poorer smarter students won't sign up won't get as good a job and won't make as much money, thus paying less tax.

Lets not get into politics here guys this is *Kopa's* thread and I'd hate for it to be closed for repairs over politics. There are other places for it.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Even though I have the opposite opinion, I've been taking care of myself lately. Haven't had anything to drink in 2 weeks. I just don't think though that someone so quick to judge you and drop a friendship should be someone you want to hang out with. But hey I've made that pretty clear now. Btw pot sucks. Hate that stuff. Not regulated equals more danger. Stick with alcohol if you are going to do anything. Drinking with the guys is a much better idea as women just don't understand us.


Actually, Neo, gonna have to disagree with you about the pot. I just got high tonight and I feel like pot actually makes me really focused. I like this feeling.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Actually, Neo, gonna have to disagree with you about the pot. I just got high tonight and I feel like pot actually makes me really focused. I like this feeling.


Just don't get "cross faded" please. Weird things can happen, like having delusions of being a starfish.

Edit: and while that it is a very humorous example, think of it as the light side of what can happen.


----------



## Praeludium

EricABQ said:


> Well we could. But then, where would all those people get jobs? Defense spending is actually the biggest jobs program in America.
> 
> *Also, sending everyone to college for free will only succeed in devaluing a college education to the point where it becomes worthless, which would mean all those tax dollars would be wasted. The only value a college education has is related to the scarcity of college graduates. Free college would make a bachelor's degree equivalent to a high school diploma. Then, graduate school would become the filter. Which means people would want graduate school to be paid for by tax payers, which would render graduate school worthless. *
> 
> So, bottom line, if you think college is a good investment, pay for it yourself.


edit : oops sorry, Lenfer is right, no politics here.


----------



## jani

The show was awesome, His opening act was a great singer who took part to the " The voice of USA" she was a bald blues singer her name is BEVERLY McCELLAN she was awesome. One of the best singers i have seen live.
Steve Vai was awesome he wore his fancy laser light suit. At one part of the show he said " People alway aks me how i write a song, its easy really" Then he invited two volunteers from the front row and asked them to hum a druk beat, Bass line and a guitar melody and they jammed with all that.


----------



## Lenfer

^
I'm glad you enjoyed yourself *Jani*. 

I didn't want to start a new thread so I'm hoping in positing this here someone will answer me. If you have time a PM would be best I think as to not take up space here.

A question for the more senior folk here if I may. I'm going to buy an iPod for my Mother who is quite averse to gizmos she only just got a laptop a few years ok. Which model of iPod do you think would be more user friendly the "Classic" or the "Touch"? :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

Lenfer said:


> ^
> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself *Jani*.
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread so I'm hoping in positing this here someone will answer me. If you have time a PM would be best I think as to not take up space here.
> 
> A question for the more senior folk here if I may. I'm going to buy an iPod for my Mother who is quite averse to gizmos she only just got a laptop a few years ok. Which model of iPod do you think would be more user friendly the "Classic" or the "Touch"? :tiphat:


Good question!

The only advantage the classic has over the touch is its massive capacity. 160gig of storage. That's huge. If she has a very large collection of CDs that you will be converting (and by very large I mean huge. 160 gig is really massive) then the classic might be the way to go. But, factor in how much time it would take to convert all that music.

The touch is a great device. Everything an iPhone has except the phone. However, if she doesn't have wifi in the house most of the features will go unused.

If she doesn't need all the features of the touch, or the capacity of the classic, you could always go with the 16 gig nano. The nano also has a built in pedometer with fitness tracking software if that is her thing. I use that feature quite a bit myself.


----------



## EricABQ

Also, Lenfer, I just saw in the other thread that you want to rip CDs for her prior to giving her the iPod. If you do that and then she sets up her own iTunes account on her computer and syncs what is on her computer, it will erase what you put on there for her. You'd then have to do all that work again to put the CDs you ripped on her computer.


----------



## Cnote11

This is what I don't bother with iPods  My Grandmother isn't too up on technology either but she just got a touch and it seems to be working out for her.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> I would definitely pay more in taxes for a GOOD health care system. It's a broken system right now, I wouldn't automatically pay more taxes in the current system. If they found ways to improve it, for sure.
> 
> Education I am a little less certain about....it's so important and I think it could be good for a lot of people. However, I've seen so many people go to college and screw around and skip classes that are being paid for. I wouldn't want my tax dollars funding that. But perhaps increasing taxes to increase grants towards people who have somehow earned them. I would be open to that.


I agree with the education part, i see people here barely passing the class or failing because they are just lazy.
It kinda makes me little angry.
But i have heard that some people in US can't afford to treatments because they lost their jobs and their workplaces offered them and insurance or something like that.

Yes Eric i understand your point that its not free, and i know that its not "free".
But wouldn't Healthy&Educated citizen would bring more benefit& Tax dollars for the country?

NOTE: I am not a socialist.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Just don't get "cross faded" please. Weird things can happen, like having delusions of being a starfish.
> 
> Edit: and while that it is a very humorous example, think of it as the light side of what can happen.


What is cross faded?


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> What is cross faded?


I've never had it formally explained to me, but I've always taken it to mean a combination of 2 different substances. In this case, pot and alcohol. A little bit doesn't hurt but if you take a little too much, things can be bad.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I've never had it formally explained to me, but I've always taken it to mean a combination of 2 different substances. In this case, pot and alcohol. A little bit doesn't hurt but if you take a little too much, things can be bad.


That's interesting. My experience with pot + beer was good. But I was a highly experienced drinker during that time, so... . I suspect that the term refers to a combination of two 'hard' drugs.


----------



## Mesa

On monday night, i ingested a lot of MDMA, pot, energy drink, beer and vodka and i was incredibly joyous for about 8 hours. Yesterday was profoundly hideous. To quote a wise lady, "My head felt like a bunch of monkeys fighting over a bucket of marbles".


----------



## Sonata

Just found out my mom and dad are meeting in court Monday for their divorce.  This has been depressing. 33 years of marriage, and now it's over. Holidays are going to be hard this year.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I've never had it formally explained to me, but I've always taken it to mean a combination of 2 different substances. In this case, pot and alcohol. A little bit doesn't hurt but if you take a little too much, things can be bad.


Oh, well I didn't have those two together haha. So don't worry.


----------



## violadude

Sonata said:


> Just found out my mom and dad are meeting in court Monday for their divorce.  This has been depressing. 33 years of marriage, and now it's over. Holidays are going to be hard this year.


Aw  I'm sorry.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mesa said:


> On monday night, i ingested a lot of MDMA, pot, energy drink, beer and vodka and i was incredibly joyous for about 8 hours. Yesterday was profoundly hideous. To quote a wise lady, "My head felt like a bunch of monkeys fighting over a bucket of marbles".


I've never tried an energy drink. Same as Geritol? Just kidding.

Re ed, I still question whether I needed a university degree, but my employers thought so. But I don't like employers, except if I'm one. *It's better working for yourself in almost any vocation*.

I'm a strong proponent of two-year technical schools, and for employers to hire these folk.

I'm a strong proponent for better healthcare for everyone. Where do you get the moolah to supplement? Pharmaceutical companies. Makes deals like supplying people like VD & clavi for their research. Just kidding.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> That's interesting. My experience with pot + beer was good. But I was a highly experienced drinker during that time, so... . I suspect that the term refers to a combination of two 'hard' drugs.


Perhaps my experience was made worse by the sheer amount of alcohol consumed. I rarely drink, and had never been drunk before.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> I suspect that the term refers to a combination of two 'hard' drugs.


Probably true, in which case I should stop using it the way I have been...


----------



## Ramako

Sonata said:


> Just found out my mom and dad are meeting in court Monday for their divorce.  This has been depressing. 33 years of marriage, and now it's over. Holidays are going to be hard this year.


I don't know what to say. I remember my parents' divorce and it never went away, like a large ugly poisonous spider in my life. I'm sorry


----------



## Head_case

> Originally Posted by Sonata View Post
> Just found out my mom and dad are meeting in court Monday for their divorce. This has been depressing. 33 years of marriage, and now it's over. Holidays are going to be hard this year.


Illegitimi non carborundum!

(j/k)

Seriously though. Learning Latin, helped me make a breakthrough of some kind (still not sure what kind though). Adults don't get it right, and adults don't like to work things out when their hearts harden against each other. I can only imagine the kind of mess they find themselves in, and if you're finding it depressing, then the chances are ..... they are too much in their divorce mess to sort themselves out.....and ....they are in too much of a mess to think about how it's going to affect you, even through fleeting persuasions of parental guilt.

Carpe diem: today. No point in off-loading in a forum. All we can do is feel your pain and join in the song of sorrow. But you are not helpless.

Take each of your parents aside in a quiet cafe out of their home/wherever just the two of you and talk to them like you've never dared to before.

Tell them that just because their marital relationship with one another is over, their parental relationship with you is not. Ask them if they understand what this means. Ask them if they understand that you will feel pulled to take sides even if they say nothing, but precisely because they say nothing to communicate to one another anymore, this pull results; that their actions, now separated and divergent, may risk guilt tripping you with their very silence; that they may not realise, that they may be offloading their marital problems onto you as you too have to deal with the end of family life as you've known it. If you haven't already, maybe reaffirming, that you wish to continue your relationship with each parent, and that you can respect their choice to separate and divorce and eventually come to terms with it, if they can show you that they each respect their parental duties to work out how to communicate as parents - not as marital partners - to continue their relationship as individual parents with you. That means, working a way out to talk about holidays....arrangements.... university fees - not dragging you into the mess.

Unless they turn around and say: "But son/daughter....you are now 50 years old.....!" it's hard not to feel like your world is coming apart at the seams. That is their responsibility, to limit the seams from ripping any further.

Sorry to hear the bad news btw :/

(Not wishing to be an agony aunt)


----------



## Kopachris

Every year, the casino does a "workplace giving" campaign to encourage team members to donate to charity. We have the option of choosing from about 40 different charities, including two officially company-sponsored ones, and the donation can be done as a payroll deduction either all at once or per paycheck for a year. Tonight's the last night for the campaign, and the property I work at is sitting on 45% employee participation. Our other properties are between 60% and 90% participation, with a grand total of $873,000 having been pledged to various charities, plus two matching (don't know if 100% match or not, it didn't specify) donations from the company and the Craig H. Neilsen Foundation. Tonight, as a last drive, the company is hosting an employee casino night: a $5 donation at the door gets you $500 in fake cash to "gamble" with, with unlimited re-buys. Since the casino night thing is in a closed room (rather than on the gaming floor) and we're using fake money, even underage employees such as myself are allowed to play.


----------



## Sonata

fortunately, myself and my sister are both grown. I 30, she 32. So that makes certain aspects of the situation easier....ie none of those university fees and such  The holidays are for sure going to be hard, especially with two new babies in the family. Their first holidays will be the first ones with our family seperated like this. 

On the positive side, my father has really worked on improving our relationships otherwise. He's kind of "phoned it in" the last few years and this has made him realize he needs to take a more active role as a grandfather. Now if he'd quit drinking we'd be set.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was a beat day:

9 AM Aural Skills
10 AM Practice
11 AM Repertoire Lesson
12 PM Lunch and studying for Music History Exam
1 PM Technique Lesson
2 PM Music History (Exam today)
3 PM Meteorology Discussion (Project Presentation today)
4 PM Repertoire Orchestra Rehearsal
5-7:30 PM Homework, chill, Dinner
7:30-9:30 PM Lab Orchestra (for conductors)

After I do homework, will fall dead on my bed tonight.

That's the life for me! :cheers:


----------



## BurningDesire

Sonata said:


> Just found out my mom and dad are meeting in court Monday for their divorce.  This has been depressing. 33 years of marriage, and now it's over. Holidays are going to be hard this year.


*hug* I'm sorry that is happening. Just know you have friends here for you. ^^


----------



## Lenfer

violadude said:


> What is cross faded?


From "*Urban Dictionary*"

*Crossfaded*:

_Being intoxicated by one ore more concentrated substances at any given time. Most commonly Cannabis (Marijuana) and Ethanol (Alcohol).

"The first time I got Crossfaded it was so intense, I almost couldn't handle it."_


----------



## Guest

Most of the people I knew who used marijuana casually seemed generally unaffected. However, about 10% or so of users seem to really get their lives derailed by the stuff. Loss of motivation, analytical coherence, etc. The more you use it, the more likely you are to fall into the lost category. 

Be careful. It's kinda sad to witness from the outside.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I sang in the Royal Albert Hall last night with the choir, and tonight Im conducting part of the rehearsal....


----------



## Ukko

BPS said:


> Most of the people I knew who used marijuana casually seemed generally unaffected. However, about 10% or so of users seem to really get their lives derailed by the stuff. Loss of motivation, analytical coherence, etc. The more you use it, the more likely you are to fall into the lost category.
> 
> Be careful. It's kinda sad to witness from the outside.


That seems about right. I call it 'the addictive personality'. I wonder if there is a clinical/scientific test for it.


----------



## kv466

Trollie!! I miss you, buddy! Iºm somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic ocean here in the Azores Islands,...Sao Miguel to be specific. Next stop...St. Thomas once Iºve crossed the ocean. Hope all is well with all of you!!!


----------



## Sonata

Tomorrow night after work we're packing up and heading four hours up north to the town where we lived for 3.5 years before moving here in 2011. I'm looking forward to visiting some friends and coworkers, and seeing the waterfall and beach that were once favorite spots of mine. Won't stay at either TOO long though, it's probably going to be chilly there this time of year.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Tomorrow night after work we're packing up and heading four hours up north to the town where we lived for 3.5 years before moving here in 2011. I'm looking forward to visiting some friends and coworkers, and seeing the waterfall and beach that were once favorite spots of mine. Won't stay at either TOO long though, it's probably going to be chilly there this time of year.


I hope you have a wonderful time *Sonata*.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Trollie!! I miss you, buddy! Iºm somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic ocean here in the Azores Islands,...Sao Miguel to be specific. Next stop...St. Thomas once Iºve crossed the ocean. Hope all is well with all of you!!!


Hey, missing you too. Both GG and Mr. Wild have been mentioned. The Azores are not quite 'in the middle', but close enough. Did you see the Canaries? They grow some really strong tobacco there; learned to avoid Canaries cigarettes when I was in Spain. And there is Madeira... that fortified wine is good stuff, may it rest in piece.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time *Sonata*.


We certainly will, thank you!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Arrived back from Germany yesterday. Just unpacked my luggage while listening to Beethoven and Wagner's ouvertures. Wow! It was an absolutely awesome vacation! I am a greater Germanophile now than ever before.


----------



## Sonata

Glad you had such a great time!


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Arrived back from Germany yesterday. Just unpacked my luggage while listening to Beethoven and Wagner's ouvertures. Wow! It was an absolutely awesome vacation! I am a greater Germanophile now than ever before.


Then you won't mind me saying, "Your papers, please!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Azores Islands? That plane must have a small tank. Good luck.


----------



## Vaneyes

emiellucifuge said:


> I sang in the Royal Albert Hall last night with the choir, and tonight Im conducting part of the rehearsal....


You were at the SKYFALL premiere?


----------



## Vaneyes

BPS said:


> Most of the people I knew who used marijuana casually seemed generally unaffected. However, about 10% or so of users seem to really get their lives derailed by the stuff. Loss of motivation, analytical coherence, etc. The more you use it, the more likely you are to fall into the lost category.
> 
> Be careful. It's kinda sad to witness from the outside.


70 year-old hippies are a hoot...for five minutes.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Vaneyes said:


> You were at the SKYFALL premiere?


That was the night before, but I did see the red carpet, it was sandwiched in a street between two of my college buildings.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Azores Islands? That plane must have a small tank. Good luck.


Ship, not plane, _V_. Gets to pause at more places.


----------



## Sonata

Feeling pretty good right now; I went shopping on my day off Wednesday for some new clothes for work. I ended up with two skirts, two sweaters and a blouse. Then yesterday I went to the salon and got a new hairstyle


----------



## Lenfer

What's wrong with *CoAG* there is no profile picture or avatar for his account and I am unable to send him a PM or VM...


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> What's wrong with *CoAG* there is no profile picture or avatar for his account and I am unable to send him a PM or VM...


----------



## neoshredder

He lost it after missing the all Ligeti day. lol But yeah will miss him.


----------



## aleazk

Lenfer said:


> What's wrong with *CoAG* there is no profile picture or avatar for his account and I am unable to send him a PM or VM...


Well, it's possible to do all that by changing the settings options. So I think that he has done all that deliberately. I interpret that as an intention from his part for having some self-control, to visit this site less often. I salute that, because I think he's too young for spending all his free time on an internet forum. I'm sure he's well. We will miss him, of course, but I think that he has made the right decision.


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> Well, it's possible to do all that by changing the settings options. So I think that he has done all that deliberately. I interpret that as an intention from his part for having some autocontrol, to visit this site less often. I salute that, because I think he's too young for spending all his free time on an internet forum. I'm sure he's well. We will miss him, of course, but I think that he has made the right decision.


Probably not his decision. Most likely he's in gaol.


----------



## neoshredder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably not his decision. Most likely he's in gaol.


And yet he found a way to change his profile. He's definitely made a decision to stay off the internet due to his school.


----------



## Mesa

Well i've been posting on internet forums since i was 13 and it hasn't done me any harm. I'm sure he could grow up to be a fine young man such as i: a sexually deficient, depressive and socially retarded oddball.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably not his decision. Most likely he's in gaol.


Nope



neoshredder said:


> And yet he found a way to change his profile. He's definitely made a decision to stay off the internet due to his school.


Most likely


----------



## buafafa

Well I've currently been very busy which is fine with me but sadly I haven't had much time on TC.


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably not his decision. Most likely he's in gaol.


You mean they don't have internet access in there these days? Surely that's against human rights!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive been appointed assistant conductor of the college choir!


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> You mean they don't have internet access in there these days? Surely that's against human rights!


It seems that he has taken MV with him, i haven't seen her online either for a while.


----------



## Ramako

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive been appointed assistant conductor of the college choir!


Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

My life starting from Friday:

I had my Violin lesson on Friday and my teacher asked me if I would like to play in a concert Saturday night. I said yes, so he gave me a copy of the music less than twenty four hours before the concert. Lucky for me I was only Second violin and the music was _pretty_ easy.

Saturday 3:30 p.m. (rehearsal): Found out that there is some music that my teacher didn't give me so I would be sight reading. The rehearsal was so disorganised! And the stage was rather small, so everyone was kinda squashed.

7:30 p.m. (concert): Went pretty well, the soloist gave a HUGE speech near the end, I started yawning (it was about 9:45). We even played some music that wasn't even practised in the rehearsal, so that was kinda annoying. At the end everyone was given a small bag of chocolates as a thanks for playing. Which reminds me, I need to perform more often. 

Interesting, no?


----------



## neoshredder

Sounds like a good experience. Little steps needed to be the Maestro.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> Sounds like a good experience. Little steps needed to be the Maestro.


Haha, thanks. Yeah, it was a good experience.


----------



## Lenfer

I can't feel the fingers in my right hand  my other half thinks I may have compressed the nerve in my arm and has given me an icepack and some anti-inflammatory pills. Waiting on another doctor coming out to have a look.


----------



## jani

Video from the Vai gig (were i was at)
The part were the audience helps him to write a song.


----------



## jani

Feeling annoyed because days are getting colder and colder and darker and darker all the time.


----------



## Lunasong

MaestroViolinist said:


> At the end everyone was given a small bag of chocolates as a thanks for playing.


----------



## Lunasong

President Obama came to our city last week for a campaign stop. These are some pictures my son took of Air Force One.


----------



## Lukecash12

Lunasong said:


> President Obama came to our city last week for a campaign stop. These are some pictures my son took of Air Force One.


Those are some high quality pictures. Your son appears to be a good photographer.


----------



## Lunasong

Thank you. His hobby is planespotting/aviation photography and he has a Flickr account here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/redlegsfan21/ He goes all over the world.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is gonna be a terrible week.

Hurricane Sandy AKA "Frankenstorm" is coming this way. It will be cold, rainy and windy Monday and Tuesday, and I'm gonna hate every second of walking in it. Classes are threatened to be canceled, but if they're cancelled Tuesday, that's terrible for the School of Music. Tuesdays are the most important days of the whole week for ensembles and classes. My ensemble is having dress rehearsal for a concert Friday night, plus there is Chamber Performance Class and Noon Recitals for dozens of people. Those things can't be made up easily, if at all. We'll all have to just wait and see how bad it gets, but power-outages and some flooding are expected here. I'm gonna hunker down in my dorm and in the SOM as much as possible, only venturing out for meals.


----------



## Kopachris

Well, I was going to buy a plane ticket to visit a friend in Tennessee, but the price went way up and I can't afford the ticket anymore (and I won't have the time off from work to visit again for a few months, at least). Now I have $750 in the bank and am thinking about buying Schenker's _Harmony_ and _Free Composition_. Good idea?


----------



## Chrythes

I have found out about Bebop Jazz and I think I enjoy it more than classical.


----------



## neoshredder

Chrythes said:


> I have found out about Bebop Jazz and I think I enjoy it more than classical.


Boo. Classical is the one and only.


----------



## clavichorder

Chrythes said:


> I have found out about Bebop Jazz and I think I enjoy it more than classical.


What artists in particular have grabbed you?


----------



## violadude

Saw the movie "Perks of Being a Wall Flower" with my mom and sister today. It was a really good movie. It touched on quite a lot of emotional issues.


----------



## Chrythes

clavichorder said:


> What artists in particular have grabbed you?


So far Grant Green (The albums Green Street, Metador, Idle Momemnts), Pat Martino (So far only East) and Kenny Burrell. I don't know what I exactly like about it, maybe the walking bass, the element of improvisation (which I really relate to as a guitarist - I've started studying Jazz, always loved the freedom of play of this genre), overall it's got this deep rhythmic warm sound which for some reason I really enjoy. It relaxes me more than classical in a way. Maybe it's only a passing thing, but so far it's just too enjoyable.



neoshredder said:


> Boo. Classical is the one and only.


What about metal?
:lol:


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Well, I was going to buy a plane ticket to visit a friend in Tennessee, but the price went way up and I can't afford the ticket anymore (and I won't have the time off from work to visit again for a few months, at least). Now I have $750 in the bank and am thinking about buying Schenker's _Harmony_ and _Free Composition_. Good idea?


I can 'speak' freely on this, because I am unencumbered by any knowledge of the subject. *Good Idea*.

Schenker was not a shrinking violet, and he generated some entertaining controversy. You could 'read all about it' before reading Schenker; a little extra paprika in the goulash.


----------



## Sonata

Chrythes said:


> I have found out about Bebop Jazz and I think I enjoy it more than classical.


Always exciting discovering a new genre or artist that you're passionate about


----------



## neoshredder

Chrythes said:


> So far Grant Green (The albums Green Street, Metador, Idle Momemnts), Pat Martino (So far only East) and Kenny Burrell. I don't know what I exactly like about it, maybe the walking bass, the element of improvisation (which I really relate to as a guitarist - I've started studying Jazz, always loved the freedom of play of this genre), overall it's got this deep rhythmic warm sound which for some reason I really enjoy. It relaxes me more than classical in a way. Maybe it's only a passing thing, but so far it's just too enjoyable.
> 
> What about metal?
> :lol:


Obviously I was kidding. I'm not a classical snob. I like Jazz, Rock, Metal, and even some Pop. Mostly late 60's and 80's Pop. I like Grant Green but jazz was never on the top of my list for music. I was in Jazz Ensemble and Jazz Improv Classes in College. Great experience. The tempo of some of the pieces are sometimes really fast. Very tough to keep up.


----------



## EricABQ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is gonna be a terrible week.
> 
> Hurricane Sandy AKA "Frankenstorm" is coming this way. It will be cold, rainy and windy Monday and Tuesday, and I'm gonna hate every second of walking in it. Classes are threatened to be canceled, but if they're cancelled Tuesday, that's terrible for the School of Music. Tuesdays are the most important days of the whole week for ensembles and classes. My ensemble is having dress rehearsal for a concert Friday night, plus there is Chamber Performance Class and Noon Recitals for dozens of people. Those things can't be made up easily, if at all. We'll all have to just wait and see how bad it gets, but power-outages and some flooding are expected here. I'm gonna hunker down in my dorm and in the SOM as much as possible, only venturing out for meals.


Good luck. It doesn't look like it is going to be a particulary pleasant day on the east coast.


----------



## Sonata

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive been appointed assistant conductor of the college choir!


congratulations!


----------



## Praeludium

I'm on vacations for two weeks.
I hate it.
This is the first day of vacation and I already slept 3 hours this aftertoon.



I'm studying Bach's 2 parts Invention (how it is written). It's awesome.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> I'm on vacations for two weeks.
> I hate it.
> This is the first day of vacation and I already slept 3 hours this aftertoon.
> 
> I'm studying Bach's 2 parts Invention (how it is written). It's awesome.


Hating vacation?!?!? That's weird. You could use that time studying music and whatever you want. Vacation doesn't have to mean laying around and being lazy.


----------



## neoshredder

How can anyone hate Vacation?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had an alternative plan!

I went home Sunday night to wait out the storm. Many advantages: I don't have to go outside to practice or get food, I'm saving money, and I'm with family. 

Classes cancelled tomorrow too, so 2 days out total.


----------



## Praeludium

jani said:


> Hating vacation?!?!? That's weird. You could use that time studying music and whatever you want. Vacation doesn't have to mean laying around and being lazy.


It's harder to really work when you're at home than when you're at the conservatory. Particularly when you don't really like the place you live in (albeit I consider myself lucky to live in a proper house and so on.).
I'm not 100% lazy, I wordek one music for about 4 hours today I think. But they're weren't extraordinary productive and four hours in on whole day isn't much.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> I can 'speak' freely on this, because I am unencumbered by any knowledge of the subject. *Good Idea*.
> 
> Schenker was not a shrinking violet, and he generated some entertaining controversy. You could 'read all about it' before reading Schenker; a little extra paprika in the goulash.


I love these old music theory books. Schoenberg has a tendency to personify tones and harmonies: "I think that would indeed be enough to explain why one is justified in obeying the will of the fundamental tone: gratefulness to the progenitor and dependence on him. He is Alpha and Omega. That is morally right, so long as no other moral code obtains. Yet, another can indeed prevail! If, for example, the supreme lord becomes weak and his subjects strong, a situation that arises only too often in harmony...." I have read _about_ Schenker's ideas; I look forward to reading them myself.


----------



## Lenfer

In a lot of pain my hand still hurts turns out I have a pinched nerve it's so strange.  I'm making good progress through my list of "films to see before I die" I've watched half a dozen over the past few days so many left...


----------



## Sonata

Ouch! I hope your hand is feeling better soon Lenfer.

I've returned from my brief trip up north, and I enjoyed it greatly. Our hosts were great to us, and we got a lot of visiting in. Hoping to get back there in the summer when it's actually warm enough to do some nature walks and play tennis with the old crew. Back to working; pretty busy with 21 patients on my schedule today. Day off tomorrow, and it's Halloween, hope to have a nice time; we'll be meeting up with my cousin's family for the evening.


----------



## clavichorder

I feel like I should post here just because I typed in so many words and didn't post any of them. They had very little meaning and said nothing about what is going on in my life. So then I tried to be funny. And now I'm not trying, it is what it is.


----------



## Praeludium

I have been thinking a lot about why I'm playing the guitar lately - I'm a bit in a down period, even though I work at least a bit every day -, and if it's really an instrument which corresponds to my musical world and my taste, and I've come to one conclusion : 
I'm actually only really interested in the stuff that has been written after 1950, quite interested in baroque, renaissance and modern stuff, and will never play in concert - if I actually got at this point someday - classical era music, romantic era music, a piece by a conservative contemporary guitarist-composer or a warhorse of any period. 
I must be a radical or otherwise the guitar is just not for me - _nothing_ can justify the pain and the mediocrity of playing Sor, Tarrega, Albeniz and Torroba for decades.

And I should probably spend less time listening to guitarists via YT, and more time meeting some of them IRL and collecting interesting guitar works.
I also decided I'd do what works for me as an instrumentalist absolutely without scruples, because I lost too much time caring about how others would have done this or that, used this fingering or whatever. I just want to realise music using the most efficient way !

Now, back to work


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I have been thinking a lot about why I'm playing the guitar lately - I'm a bit in a down period, even though I work at least a bit every day -, and if it's really an instrument which corresponds to my musical world and my taste, and I've come to one conclusion :
> I'm actually only really interested in the stuff that has been written after 1950, quite interested in baroque, renaissance and modern stuff, and will never play in concert - if I actually got at this point someday - classical era music, romantic era music, a piece by a conservative contemporary guitarist-composer or a warhorse of any period.
> I must be a radical or otherwise the guitar is just not for me - _nothing_ can justify the pain and the mediocrity of playing Sor, Tarrega, Albeniz and Torroba for decades.
> 
> And I should probably spend less time listening to guitarists via YT, and more time meeting some of them IRL and collecting interesting guitar works.
> I also decided I'd do what works for me as an instrumentalist absolutely without scruples, because I lost too much time caring about how others would have done this or that, used this fingering or whatever. I just want to realise music using the most efficient way !
> 
> Now, back to work


I have the same opinion, most of the repertoire for classical guitar can be... well, , with the brilliant exception of Takemitsu, I don't like it at all. And it's curious, since the instrument can sound great, like in Takemitsu. I noticed that you are focused in the piano now. Well, you can go to the piano then.


----------



## Praeludium

Have you heard of Tristan Murail's Tellur ?





Or Henze's Dreit Tentos ? And so on. There are actually quite a lot of great guitar pieces which have been written in the second part of the XXth century. But yes, the guitar repertoire we hear most of the time is just plain boring.

And I also study piano, yes. That's why I don't even think about playing a sonata by Giuliani anymore : I'll soon be able to play a sonata by Haydn


----------



## aleazk

^^ yes, I was talking about the most common repertoire. I should have been more clear. A friend of mine plays the classical guitar and he also complained about this.


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> ^^ yes, I was talking about the most common repertoire. I should have been more clear. A friend of mine plays the classical guitar and he also complained about this.


It is not clear to me why someone would take up classical guitar when he doesn't like the body of music composed for it.

Of lesser concern (because I don't know the difficulty of it) is why such unfortunate people don't modify music they _do_ enjoy to a form playable on their chosen instrument.


----------



## aleazk

Hilltroll72 said:


> It is not clear to me why someone would take up classical guitar when he doesn't like the body of music composed for it.


Because when you start to play an instrument maybe you don't know very much about classical music. You may start excited by one particular piece or just because it's the only instrument in the house. It's absolutely possible to notice, once you start to know more about classical music, that the repertoire for your instrument is not your favorite.



> Of lesser concern (because I don't know the difficulty of it) is why such unfortunate people don't modify music they do enjoy to a form playable on their chosen instrument.


There are cases in which it's possible, other cases in which not.


----------



## Praeludium

Actually the repertoire I was complaining about is the main repertoire _only_ because guitarists play it and it pleases a certain audience. There's largely enough for a life time of truly interesting piece playable on the guitar - from renaissance lute fantaisies to avant-garde stuff, Bach's music included. It's just that if you're a "normal" guitarist, playing safe and well known repertoire, you won't play a lot of great music. 
And it's difficult for a conservatory student to escape from this scheme of things - the same way it's difficult for a piano student to never play any Chopin or Rachmaninov, even if he despises this music-, partly because there are actually few well known musicians truly taking risk and an immense majority of students work on usual, well-known repertoire.

About the transcription thing... It can be done for Baroque keyboards work, I think. But even if there are transcriptions of Bach second and sixth partitas, they're extremely hard (I guess it can be compared with piano transcription of organ or even symphony scores), and I'd personally hesitate a lot before beginning to work on a piece which would be extremely hard to just play relatively properly on the guitar, and which happens to be already played a lot by the greatest pianists.
That said, some guitarists seem to play mainly transcription.  
The guitarist Paul Galbraith made transcription of Haydn, Mozart, Bartok, Brahms... Needless to say, he has a terrific technique and a very special guitar (with one bass string and one treble string added).
I prefer to try to concentrate myself on recent/new repertoire actually written for my instrument.


----------



## Ukko

Praeludium said:


> Actually the repertoire I was complaining about is the main repertoire _only_ because guitarists play it and it pleases a certain audience. There's largely enough for a life time of truly interesting piece playable on the guitar - from renaissance lute fantaisies to avant-garde stuff, Bach's music included. It's just that if you're a "normal" guitarist, playing safe and well known repertoire, you won't play a lot of great music.
> And it's difficult for a conservatory student to escape from this scheme of things - the same way it's difficult for a piano student to never play any Chopin or Rachmaninov, even if he despises this music-, partly because there are actually few well known musicians truly taking risk and an immense majority of students work on usual, well-known repertoire.
> 
> About the transcription thing... It can be done for Baroque keyboards work, I think. But even if there are transcriptions of Bach second and sixth partitas, they're extremely hard (I guess it can be compared with piano transcription of organ or even symphony scores), and I'd personally hesitate a lot before beginning to work on a piece which would be extremely hard to just play relatively properly on the guitar, and which happens to be already played a lot by the greatest pianists.
> That said, some guitarists seem to play mainly transcription.
> The guitarist Paul Galbraith made transcription of Haydn, Mozart, Bartok, Brahms... Needless to say, he has a terrific technique and a very special guitar (with one bass string and one treble string added).
> I prefer to try to concentrate myself on recent/new repertoire actually written for my instrument.


Thanks for the elucidation. Much of the 'standard' repertoire _is_ Iberian, or at least so influenced. I am fortunate in liking it. To be a classical guitarist and _not_ like it must be a challenging situation.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I've just attended a lecture by Nobel laureate John walker. So inspiring!


----------



## Tomgreen

Finally a thread that is unashamed about this topic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm off to see Bang On A Can perform at the Melbourne Recital Centre on Monday.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm off to see Bang On A Can perform at the Melbourne Recital Centre on Monday.


Will you be coming back to the forum proper?

I'm pretty bored it's ten past six in the evening and I think I shall be going to bed soon after this post.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can't believe what happened today! (Sid James is gonna love this) There is a new girl at my school in another class who plays the cello. She came here because she was being bullied at her old school. She was slapped one day by someone I knew quite well from primary school and orchestra rehearsals several years ago. I was surprised at _that_ connection, but wait for this....

The new girl's uncle is Brett Dean.



BRETT DEAN!!!!

BRETT DEAN!!!

BRETT DEAN!!!!!!!






I've already sent her one of my compositions to give to him this weekend hoping he could give me some feedback. 

I'm just amazed about the connections there.... I went to the 5 year old birthday party of a girl who slapped one of my favourite composer's niece!


----------



## Sonata

Working on formulating my mid-range goals for my piano studying. I want a practice-quality keyboard or piano in my home by Christmas of 2013 at the latest, and to begin lessons within two months thereafter. (by practice quality I mean something with weighted keys...I know that playing a regular keyboard is not adequate to develop finger strength). 

It would be nice to just go straight for the acoustic piano. But with my year benchmark, I'm not sure how much money I'll have saved in terms of the quality of piano that I can get when you factor in tuning costs and the lessons. Plus, the logistics for the house. I'll get an upright piano if I buy one next year. But if I start with a quality keyboard and wait another couple years for the piano, our basement would be finished by then, and we could consider a baby grand. Choices choices.


----------



## Vaneyes

Read that, because of e-devices, we don't talk anymore while commuting. Well, that's a newsflash, since Sony Walkman was around for decades prior to.

When I take public transit (occasionally), I revel in the silence. More e-devices, please...for everyone! Except me. 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/02/something_for_the_weekend_we_dont_talk/

For those interested, you can skip over to the non-classical I'm currently listening to. Something a pop singer sang 23 years ago, relating to. Though somewhat more heartfelt. Complete with lyrics! Have a nice day.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BRETT DEAN!!!!
> 
> BRETT DEAN!!!
> 
> BRETT DEAN!!!!!!!


Brett Dean!!

OMG!!

Er...who he?

:lol:

_[Dinnae fash yersel COAG - just couldn't resist!]_


----------



## Mesa

Just got back from Wales after a very silly halloween, have to collect my brother and some of his drunken scoundrel chums for a metal festival tomorrow. The headliners are Electric Wizard and Pig Destroyer. I'm terrified. Could the metal folks here tell me if it's socially acceptable to wear a gum shield to this kind of event?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night I went to an awesome concert at my university. A travelling Trio performed Arensky's 1st Piano Trio, and it was wonderfulllllll! When they started playing the scherzo movement, I started grinning like a crazy person, I just loved it so much, and the audience did too! When the scherzo was over, almost the whole audience couldn't help chuckling! Now THAT'S a scherzo! Hooray for Arensky!!!   


Concert tonight, I'll be playing Richard Strauss Serenade Op. 7 with an ensemble, I'll be 1st flute.


----------



## Ravndal

Drinking beer and listening to Moby. Which hasn't happened in a while! that is, me listening to Moby. Think I'm going to watch http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1217209/


----------



## Lenfer

Mesa said:


> Just got back from Wales after a very silly halloween, have to collect my brother and some of his drunken scoundrel chums for a metal festival tomorrow. The headliners are Electric Wizard and Pig Destroyer. I'm terrified. Could the metal folks here tell me if it's socially acceptable to wear a gum shield to this kind of event?











I believe kevlar is the material of choice, poor piggies... :'(​


----------



## violadude

lenfer said:


> i believe kevlar is the material of choice, poor piggies... :'(​


awwwwwwwwww <3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silex

I been very sad lately, people keep moking me, normally, i do not care, but i have fear they hurt me, they have not made me nothing, but sometimes seems that they would make more than that ._.

Oh, also i fin this, i hope the people who see this like it xD


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't believe what happened today! (Sid James is gonna love this) There is a new girl at my school in another class who plays the cello. She came here because she was being bullied at her old school. She was slapped one day by someone I knew quite well from primary school and orchestra rehearsals several years ago. I was surprised at _that_ connection, but wait for this....
> 
> The new girl's uncle is Brett Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> BRETT DEAN!!!!
> 
> BRETT DEAN!!!
> 
> BRETT DEAN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already sent her one of my compositions to give to him this weekend hoping he could give me some feedback.
> 
> I'm just amazed about the connections there.... I went to the 5 year old birthday party of a girl who slapped one of my favourite composer's niece!


I don't personally know anything about Brett Dean other than I gather that he's a composer you know and like, but that's pretty crazy. Do you just go to a normal Australian public school or are you in a program/school/neighborhood where its more likely for you meet more affluent or intellectual people?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mesa said:


> Just got back from Wales after a very silly halloween, have to collect my brother and some of his drunken scoundrel chums for a metal festival tomorrow. The headliners are Electric Wizard and Pig Destroyer. I'm terrified. Could the metal folks here tell me if it's socially acceptable to wear a gum shield to this kind of event?


Ive been to quite a few of those concerts. And while I probably wouldn't go voluntarily anymore, at the time I had a huge amount of fun. The people are always incredibly friendly and helpful. Don't believe the stereotypes!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Will you be coming back to the forum proper?
> 
> I'm pretty bored it's ten past six in the evening and I think I shall be going to bed soon after this post.


I'll come back properly...er maybe next year.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll come back properly...er maybe next year.


 Whatever dude.


----------



## kv466

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey, missing you too. Both GG and Mr. Wild have been mentioned. The Azores are not quite 'in the middle', but close enough. Did you see the Canaries? They grow some really strong tobacco there; learned to avoid Canaries cigarettes when I was in Spain. And there is Madeira... that fortified wine is good stuff, may it rest in piece.


You, silly dog! I know it wasn't in 'the middle' but it was more of an expression...I was in the middle a couple days after that...anyway, it was awesome and now I'm back home. Hope you all have been well.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> You, silly dog! I know it wasn't in 'the middle' but it was more of an expression...I was in the middle a couple days after that...anyway, it was awesome and now I'm back home. Hope you all have been well.


Glad you had a good time, didn't get hijacked, are are home safe. Personally I am uneasy in bodies of water bigger than a bathtub.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching CF, and enjoying Pitt beating the Domers. :angel:


----------



## samurai

I've been trying to help my 90 year old father, who has lost power since Sandy hit us on Sunday. However, he refuses to leave his house to stay with either myself or my two sisters, all of whom have power in their houses. Now Con Ed is saying his part of Queens won't be back on the grid for at least a week!


----------



## violadude

Bought a pipe today. My sister was supposed to bring me home some weed from her friend's house so I could try it out but I don't think she did.  Too bad.


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Bought a pipe today. My sister was supposed to bring me home some weed from her friend's house so I could try it out but I don't think she did.  Too bad.


I want to "Like" this post, but I know I shouldn't. I'll just advise you to smoke responsibly, instead.


----------



## Wandering

samurai said:


> I've been trying to help my 90 year old father, who has lost power since Sandy hit us on Sunday. However, he refuses to leave his house to stay with either myself or my two sisters, all of whom have power in their houses. Now Con Ed is saying his part of Queens won't be back on the grid for at least a week!


My sympathies, good luck getting through this, _not stressing too terribly_.


----------



## Ukko

samurai said:


> I've been trying to help my 90 year old father, who has lost power since Sandy hit us on Sunday. However, he refuses to leave his house to stay with either myself or my two sisters, all of whom have power in their houses. Now Con Ed is saying his part of Queens won't be back on the grid for at least a week!


Sounds like he wants to 'camp out' or in this case, in.

After that brilliant deduction, I have nothing useful to offer; good luck to him. and you.


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> I want to "Like" this post, but I know I shouldn't. I'll just advise you to smoke responsibly, instead.


 ...............................


----------



## samurai

@ Clovis and Hilltroll72, Thanks to both of you for your kind words; I'm just trying to take it day by day. My youngest sister and me--who just got her power restored--will be going to see him tomorrow and clean out his refrigerator; I'll also be bringing him a "Box of Joe" from Dunkin Donuts to warm him up a little more.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just did my university's 1st round of the Concerto Competition. It was wind department round. I played excerpts of the Reinecke Concerto, and I played very well I thought, though I made a silly technical flop near the beginning. It was all memorized too. Tonight, I find out by email if I go on to the next round.


----------



## samurai

Well, I have some *good news* for a change: my father finally got his power turned back on earlier today after being without for a week. Great timing as well, as tonight is supposed to dip below freezing and his house was like a tomb in its coldness.


----------



## Wandering

^ Happy to hear it, _Great News_!


----------



## samurai

@ Clovis, We are so relieved that I don't even have words at this point to express it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I just did my university's 1st round of the Concerto Competition. It was wind department round. I played excerpts of the Reinecke Concerto, and I played very well I thought, though I made a silly technical flop near the beginning. It was all memorized too. Tonight, I find out by email if I go on to the next round.


No email came.  I must go to sleep tonight without knowing the result. Maybe at the school of music tomorrow they'll post up the names of the next round's contestants.


----------



## samurai

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No email came.  I must go to sleep tonight without knowing the result. Maybe at the school of music tomorrow they'll post up the names of the next round's contestants.


Huilunsoittaja, Here's wishing you the beat of luck! :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No email came.  I must go to sleep tonight without knowing the result. Maybe at the school of music tomorrow they'll post up the names of the next round's contestants.


Funny what happened. I was actually left off the email list . A friend on the email list told me by text that I had gotten past the 1st round, and then she forwarded the email. Big relief!  I was too tired to update this last night haha.

So, the "real" competition begins Sunday Nov. 11. That's where I will play with a pianist (I didn't for the Wind Department round).


----------



## EricABQ

Well, it's election day in America. Always exciting.

I have a definite preference, but mostly I just hope it doesn't turn into a dumpster fire like in 2000. That would be awful.


----------



## Lukecash12

EricABQ said:


> Well, it's election day in America. Always exciting.
> 
> I have a definite preference, but mostly I just hope it doesn't turn into a dumpster fire like in 2000. That would be awful.


So, I assume you're voting, if you don't mind my asking? I'm a member of the Libertarian party myself, and voted for Mitt Romney. But I've been more interested lately in state and city politics, having seen a more direct effect on my local economy from it. Federal bills take so long to be processed and their allocated funds spent. Obamacare, for example, has seen about a quarter of the funds defined in the bill spent so far. A lot of it's affect on the job market has been felt more through mere anticipation of it by employers, who don't want to insure so many employees. But issues like where a highway or an overpass is being built in my town, those seriously affect the area and my job prospects, you know?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

samurai said:


> Huilunsoittaja, Here's wishing you the beat of luck! :cheers:


An ideal wish... if Huilunsoittaja was a percussion major!

But seriously, folks- it _is_ Election Day in America... and we'd prefer that discussions as to who we supported be conducted in the Social Groups... :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

In 30 minutes, I will be in the same room as composer John Adams. So excited!


----------



## EricABQ

I'm feeling pretty much at peace. I would be stunned if Obama loses. And, so far all the betting markets agree.


----------



## Kopachris

America is weird.

Electoral college elects the president: tons of hype and millions (billions?) of dollars of advertising, people go out and "vote" like it means something, even though the electoral college has, on multiple occasions, voted against the popular vote.

Congressional election comes around, in which people can actually vote for their legislators (who have a more direct influence on their lives): hardly any hype whatsoever.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> America is weird.
> 
> Electoral college elects the president: tons of hype and millions (billions?) of dollars of advertising, people go out and "vote" like it means something, even though the electoral college has, on multiple occasions, voted against the popular vote.
> 
> Congressional election comes around, in which people can actually vote for their legislators (who have a more direct influence on their lives): hardly any hype whatsoever.


The electors don't 'vote against the popular vote'. They vote as the voters of their state have directed them to. The founders' plan was intended to give the small (in population) states a little more say in who would be the nation's chief executive. It was a theory that hasn't worked out that way in reality. BTW there has been quite a bit of 'hype' in several congressional races.

The main problem - political gridlock in Congress - isn't going to be changed in this election. The House remains red, the Senate will be slightly more blue. Money bills have to start in the House, but both bodies have to pass them.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> The electors don't 'vote against the popular vote'. They vote as the voters of their state have directed them to. The founders' plan was intended to give the small (in population) states a little more say in who would be the nation's chief executive. It was a theory that hasn't worked out that way in reality. BTW there has been quite a bit of 'hype' in several congressional races.
> 
> The main problem - political gridlock in Congress - isn't going to be changed in this election. The House remains red, the Senate will be slightly more blue. Money bills have to start in the House, but both bodies have to pass them.


I'm still bitter about it, but I don't think politics could ever make me anything but bitter.


----------



## violadude

WOO! WASHINGTON STATE IS AWESOME! 9th State to legalize same sex marriage, 1st state to legalize recreational pot use! I feel like we're makin history here guys!  (I know there are at least a couple other fellow Washingtonians on here).


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> WOO! WASHINGTON STATE IS AWESOME! 9th State to legalize same sex marriage, 1st state to legalize recreational pot use! I feel like we're makin history here guys!  (I know there are at least a couple other fellow Washingtonians on here).


Kind of wish I lived in Washington sometimes. Fairly low cost of living (outside the Puget Sound area, anyway), highest minimum wage in the country, as well as what you mentioned. Not to mention that it's a beautiful state.


----------



## EricABQ

I spent the first 22 years of my life in Washington and am glad to see them pass both of those laws. 

It will be interesting to see how the feds react to legal weed in Colorado and Washington. I'm guessing not well.


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> WOO! WASHINGTON STATE IS AWESOME! 9th State to legalize same sex marriage, 1st state to legalize recreational pot use! I feel like we're makin history here guys!  (I know there are at least a couple other fellow Washingtonians on here).


7 hours ago, God tweeted: "It's a great night to get high-gay-married!" God approves of Washington's laws. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

I was not surprised with the results--Presidential, Senate, House. What did surprise me though, was Romney winning 72% of the White vote, and losing handily.

As a female Republican pundit said...(I'll paraphrase) the Republicans must become color-blind, and treat women as equals (they represent more than 50% of the voters), or they'll never get back into the White House.

And what about the increase in Independent voters?! In some States they outnumbered Democrats and Republicans. This clearly demonstrates dissatisfaction with Congressional stagnation.

The Tea Party has to drown in Boston Harbor. But any harbor will do.


----------



## Kopachris

I have yet another poem for everyone:

_There are those who think that life is nothing left to chance,
A host of holy horrors to direct our aimless dance.

A planet of playthings,
We dance on the strings
Of powers we cannot perceive.
"The stars aren't aligned
Or the gods are malign"-
Blame is better to give than receive.

You can choose a ready guide in some celestial voice.
If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.
You can choose from phantom fears and kindness that can kill;
I will choose a path that's clear-
I will choose Free Will.

There are those who think that they were dealt a losing hand,
The cards were stacked against them- they weren't born in lotus-land.

All preordained-
A prisoner in chains-
A victim of venomous fate.
Kicked in the face,
You can't pray for a place
In heaven's unearthly estate.

You can choose a ready guide in some celestial voice.
If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.
You can choose from phantom fears and kindness that can kill;
I will choose a path that's clear-
I will choose Free Will.

Each of us-
A cell of awareness-
Imperfect and incomplete.
Genetic blends
With uncertain ends
On a fortune hunt that's far too fleet._

Funny how Rush always seems relevant to modern issues (not necessarily election-related, though)...


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> WOO! WASHINGTON STATE IS AWESOME! 9th State to legalize same sex marriage, 1st state to legalize recreational pot use! I feel like we're makin history here guys!  (I know there are at least a couple other fellow Washingtonians on here).


We are super awesome then! . In my country, same sex marriage and recreational pot use are legal since a couple of years. lol, you will see a lot of "gay cruisers" with people from all over the world coming to your city in order to marry.


----------



## Ravndal

reading about impressionism. fascinating stuff


----------



## Wandering

I was scrolling Amazon for a second, came here, noticed a poem. _You didn't mean Rush Limbaugh I take it?_ 

Here's a little thing I wrote as a symphony loving teen:

_Thunder as it hits the ground,

lightning as it comes down.

Up, to the sky,

forever sound

tinnitus._

:tiphat:


----------



## Praeludium

I feel like I need a little bit of entertainment but at the same time I think I'm seeking entertainment in order to procrastinate. Moreover, the kind of entertainment I was thinking about would have been watching documentary on music - so I'd have labelled this as "work". Cheater.


----------



## cwarchc

Just spent 86400, can't get it back?
How have you spent your's?


----------



## Vaneyes

I must correct my earlier statement of, "What did surprise me though, was Romney winning 72% of the White vote, and losing handily."

Currently listening to CNN with one ear, the aforementioned percentage has been updated to 59%. And apparently, Obama received 71% of the Latino vote.

I mentioned to my wife last night that, henceforth P/VP tickets (even Republican!) are going to be hard-pressed, not to include a woman, Latino, or Black. Surely, no one would dare ignore the country's demographic picture any longer.

PEE-ESS: Good writing from The Guardian's coverage re 2012 women's vote.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/07/womens-vote-obama-victory-election


----------



## Kopachris

Clovis said:


> I was scrolling Amazon for a second, came here, noticed a poem. _You didn't mean Rush Limbaugh I take it?_
> 
> Here's a little thing I wrote as a symphony loving teen:
> 
> _Thunder as it hits the ground,
> 
> lightning as it comes down.
> 
> Up, to the sky,
> 
> forever sound
> 
> tinnitus._
> 
> :tiphat:


No Limbaugh, just Rush.


----------



## Kopachris

Apparently, I was nominated for team member of the month and was supposed to attend a luncheon today, but no one told me ahead of time.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm drinking a slurpee with Grey Goose vodka in it, and have tried to figure out whether or not I think the vodka makes the slurpee taste better or the slurpee makes the vodka taste better, deciding it's the vodka.


----------



## clavichorder

So many retracted and altered TC posts coming(or not) from me these days. This post is in danger of not making it and backspace has been used many times already. I get thoughts and I think to share them, then stop for a minute and wonder if it will make any difference at all whether I say this or that, not in a depressed or bitter sort of way, I'm just more scrutinizing in trying to figure out if what I say is accurate. I spend a long time trying to decorate my ideas in a way that makes them apt or perceptive or something, and when I realize I'm doing that, I generally will assume that it wasn't that clever and I'm better off not posting this time. Might not be such a bad thing, as I'm posting less, but on the other hand I'm spending too much time thinking about what I want to post. 

This is a stupid post, and I don't want to post it, but I do at the same time because I spent a good 10 minutes thinking of it.


----------



## clavichorder

As for what happens in my personal life, not a lot of interesting external events, and the internal ones are best not put out there because I don't want to waste time discussing them on the internet. I'm reasonably content and comfortable at the moment, but I'm going to need some sleep soon. Thinking of starting a new book, I can't resist it.

I guess there are a few things, I'm on the look out for a sports team to join, either Basketball, Indoor Soccer, or Soccer. I saw my brother play in a game last Saturday and realized how much I miss that. Another thing I'm on the hunt for is a job. The last thing is securing a radical idea to undertake in Fall 2013, more specifically, traveling out of country or doing some kind of volunteer work, perhaps with a program like Americorps.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> So many retracted and altered TC posts coming(or not) from me these days. This post is in danger of not making it and backspace has been used many times already. I get thoughts and I think to share them, then stop for a minute and wonder if it will make any difference at all whether I say this or that, not in a depressed or bitter sort of way, I'm just more scrutinizing in trying to figure out if what I say is accurate. I spend a long time trying to decorate my ideas in a way that makes them apt or perceptive or something, and when I realize I'm doing that, I generally will assume that it wasn't that clever and I'm better off not posting this time. Might not be such a bad thing, as I'm posting less, but on the other hand I'm spending too much time thinking about what I want to post.
> 
> This is a stupid post, and I don't want to post it, but I do at the same time because I spent a good 10 minutes thinking of it.


I do that all the time. In real life, too. (In such cases, "writing a post" is done by simulating a conversation in my mind. Even if the conversation turns out well in the simulation, I usually don't initiate ("post") it.)


----------



## Sonata

Up to $66 dollars in my piano fund.  Still a LOOOONNG way to go, even if I happened to stumble upon a decent free piano. The piano technician evaluation, tuning, and piano mover would still cost more than that. Still, I'm on my way.


----------



## etkearne

7:30 am - woke up 
7:45 - 8:15 am - had coffee with Mom and watched the news
8:30 - 9:00 am - shower, tidied room, straightened up my workspace
10:00 - 12:30 pm - had to go the the doctor in Wilmington DE (45 minutes away) for nothing serious
1:00 - 4:30 pm - continued mastering my popular music band's album to be released in two weeks
4:30 - 5:00 pm - check email, internet, here

Later:

5:00 - 8:00 pm - finish third movement in my Piano Sonata No. III
8:00 - 10:00 pm - relax and review some music while surfing internet and maybe reading some music scores.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bought some Mexican salami and chocolate oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Up to $66 dollars in my piano fund.  Still a LOOOONNG way to go.


Hang in there! Maybe the right one will fall on you. Wait, that didn't sound right.


----------



## Manxfeeder

etkearne said:


> 1:00 - 4:30 pm - continued mastering my popular music band's album to be released in two weeks


May your skill and talent bump into luck and good fortune!


----------



## violadude

There are Mormons at my door...


----------



## Ravndal

Hide!!!!!!


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> There are Mormons at my door...


Two times in the last year Jehovas witnesses have came to knock my door and they have given me a leaflet about how world is gonna end and how we can save ourselves.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> I do that all the time. In real life, too. (In such cases, "writing a post" is done by simulating a conversation in my mind. Even if the conversation turns out well in the simulation, I usually don't initiate ("post") it.)


Although what the hell was I talking about!?! I just looked at the top posters list and saw that I have done 20 in the last day. How could this have happened? Although considering the amount of time I've had TC open today, that's relatively minimal.


----------



## Kopachris

I've been fantasizing about what I would do if I were to buy a ticket and win the lottery. I think I would first pursue a degree in music, then would start the First-and-a-half Viennese School (an ironic name, given that it will be established somewhere in the western United States), concerned with bringing back some Romantic ideals of music, providing a place for all the "bleeding heart" neo-Romantic composers to study, compose, and have their works performed.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Although what the hell was I talking about!?! I just looked at the top posters list and saw that I have done 20 in the last day. How could this have happened? Although considering the amount of time I've had TC open today, that's relatively minimal.


It's just a phase. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lukecash12

clavichorder said:


> So many retracted and altered TC posts coming(or not) from me these days. This post is in danger of not making it and backspace has been used many times already. I get thoughts and I think to share them, then stop for a minute and wonder if it will make any difference at all whether I say this or that, not in a depressed or bitter sort of way, I'm just more scrutinizing in trying to figure out if what I say is accurate. I spend a long time trying to decorate my ideas in a way that makes them apt or perceptive or something, and when I realize I'm doing that, I generally will assume that it wasn't that clever and I'm better off not posting this time. Might not be such a bad thing, as I'm posting less, but on the other hand I'm spending too much time thinking about what I want to post.
> 
> This is a stupid post, and I don't want to post it, but I do at the same time because I spent a good 10 minutes thinking of it.


Meh, I would say I wouldn't be so critical, but I'm somewhat similar, and I think in our particular cases autism does play a part in the equation. Implications can be hard to gauge, right?


----------



## Lukecash12

..............


----------



## Ramako

Kopachris said:


> I've been fantasizing about what I would do if I were to buy a ticket and win the lottery. I think I would first pursue a degree in music, then would start the First-and-a-half Viennese School (an ironic name, given that it will be established somewhere in the western United States), concerned with bringing back some Romantic ideals of music, providing a place for all the "bleeding heart" neo-Romantic composers to study, compose, and have their works performed.


I will come and study there!


----------



## Kopachris

I probably did not win team member of the month, but even the nomination is important for us who work on graveyard shift. Graveyard is often neglected and unappreciated, so the recognition really means a lot. (And I'll still get a chance some other month.)


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> I will come and study there!


I will purse career in music no matter what, even if it leaves me living from hand to mouth.
There is no point living without passion!
I don't have my "own" family (wife&kids etc...). I am not even close to that at the moment, so i have to make enough money only to feed myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So, I just did the first real (Preliminary) Round of my university's Concerto Competition. I played 6 minutes worth of excerpts from the Reinecke Concerto, and it was all from memory, and with a pianist. It went very well, although I got off the piano at one section, but we got back on track (it was my fault). I made some technical slips I normally didn't do, but that happens, and I though I still expressed the piece well enough. I don't expect to get to the next round though, I'm the youngest in the whole competition, and there are grad students itching to play something exciting for the Final Round. But strangely, I don't feel too well physically... I feel out of breath, edgy, chest hurting a little, and it was 2 hours ago I played... I think it's an overdose of stress hormones, cortisol? It's not adrenaline, because I wasn't shaking while I performed...


----------



## Renaissance

Huilunsoittaja said:


> . I feel out of breath, edgy, chest hurting a little, and it was 2 hours ago I played... I think it's an overdose of stress hormones, cortisol? It's not adrenaline, because I wasn't shaking while I performed...


It's just fatigue.  You can associate it with stress hormones, cortisol, norepinephrine, etc, but it has no real importance. I think the event has putted too much stress on you lately, and now you just feel the effects. These things can induce hypertension, which might explain the pain you feel in the chest. It may also be the so-called Stress Angina, but I don't want to scare you.  Anyway, it common even for some younger people, not necessary pathological (some people just have a higher response to the vegetative nervous system, or a particular anatomy of the coronary vessels), but some cautions are needed. Just get some rest, and you will be fine ! You need it. If you go to the next round, you must be fresh for it.


----------



## Renaissance

jani said:


> I will purse career in music no matter what, even if it leaves me living from hand to mouth.
> There is no point living without passion!
> I don't have my "own" family (wife&kids etc...). I am not even close to that at the moment, so i have to make enough money only to feed myself.


I really like this type of attitude !  If people were thinking this way more often...the world would have been a better place.  I am really sure you will be a great composer, because your are one of the few who really understand what is music all about. Many listen to it, but not with their hearts. May the Beethoven's spirit be with you ! :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

I am having some major relational difficulties with a person who I've spent more time with than anyone outside my family for the last three years, and so here I am at a crossroads. It is not the first time that this has happened, but it is certainly the most distant and cold I've felt about that person. Its hard to know how to refer to this person, but I tend to introduce him to others as my friend and music teacher. More accurately, he's a mentor. I can barely stand to spend much time with him anymore knowing that unpleasant things will crop up. In general sense, he feels materially(though this is voluntary on his part, never anything I ask of him) and emotionally used and neglected, and I feel emotionally used, and controlled and forced to deal with situations beyond my years over and over again. 

Edit, I deleted the last two paragraphs because I am now confronting the situation.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So, I just did the first real (Preliminary) Round of my university's Concerto Competition. I played 6 minutes worth of excerpts from the Reinecke Concerto, and it was all from memory, and with a pianist. It went very well, although I got off the piano at one section, but we got back on track (it was my fault). I made some technical slips I normally didn't do, but that happens, and I though I still expressed the piece well enough. I don't expect to get to the next round though, I'm the youngest in the whole competition, and there are grad students itching to play something exciting for the Final Round. But strangely, I don't feel too well physically... I feel out of breath, edgy, chest hurting a little, and it was 2 hours ago I played... I think it's an overdose of stress hormones, cortisol? It's not adrenaline, because I wasn't shaking while I performed...


Well, didn't get into the Final round, but that doesn't matter.  Gonna watch it Friday night!


----------



## Praeludium

jani said:


> I will purse career in music no matter what, even if it leaves me living from hand to mouth.
> There is no point living without passion!
> I don't have my "own" family (wife&kids etc...). I am not even close to that at the moment, so i have to make enough money only to feed myself.


We have the same kind of mindset - maybe it's the age. Anyway, more power to you


----------



## jani

WE CAN'T LET THIS HAPPEN!

http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1112728021/coffee-extinct-end-century-11081/


----------



## Sonata

I might let my husband talk me into a digital piano over acoustic...for now. I will have an acoustic at some point for sure. But he pointed out that when I start my lessons next year, the use of headphones for night practicing will be a good benefit, since during the workweek I won't be able to practice until the kids are in bed. And space considerations, etc. I was pretty oppposed at first, but we checked out a friend's digital and it was quite nice, at least to beginners like ourselves.

Ultimately the goal is to use one of those for 5-10 years. Once our basement is finished, we'll have a very nice open space. Then we can save up, over time and get a nice used grand piano.


----------



## Ravndal

Sick  Back and neck pains, im constantly freezing, puking, headache and i cant eat any food..

life sucks


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sonata said:


> I might let my husband talk me into a digital piano over acoustic...for now. I will have an acoustic at some point for sure. But he pointed out that when I start my lessons next year, the use of headphones for night practicing will be a good benefit, since during the workweek I won't be able to practice until the kids are in bed. And space considerations, etc. I was pretty oppposed at first, but we checked out a friend's digital and it was quite nice, at least to beginners like ourselves.
> 
> Ultimately the goal is to use one of those for 5-10 years. Once our basement is finished, we'll have a very nice open space. Then we can save up, over time and get a nice used grand piano.


Im not sure at what stage of 'beginnerhood' you are at but bear in mind the importance of learning the feel and weight/responsiveness of the keys and learning to craft a sound. Maybe consult your teacher first.


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> *I might let my husband talk me into a digital piano over acoustic...for now.* I will have an acoustic at some point for sure. But he pointed out that when I start my lessons next year, the use of headphones for night practicing will be a good benefit, since during the workweek I won't be able to practice until the kids are in bed. And space considerations, etc. I was pretty oppposed at first, but we checked out a friend's digital and it was quite nice, at least to beginners like ourselves.
> 
> Ultimately the goal is to use one of those for 5-10 years. Once our basement is finished, we'll have a very nice open space. Then we can save up, over time and get a nice used grand piano.


Bad idea. Those fake pianoes is going to make your hands hurt. and what emiellucifuge said


----------



## Ramako

Sonata said:


> I might let my husband talk me into a digital piano over acoustic...for now. I will have an acoustic at some point for sure. *But he pointed out that when I start my lessons next year, the use of headphones for night practicing will be a good benefit, since during the workweek I won't be able to practice until the kids are in bed*. And space considerations, etc. I was pretty oppposed at first, but we checked out a friend's digital and it was quite nice, at least to beginners like ourselves.
> 
> Ultimately the goal is to use one of those for 5-10 years. Once our basement is finished, we'll have a very nice open space. Then we can save up, over time and get a nice used grand piano.


That sounds great . The headphones are an important benefit - one that you might miss with an acoustic piano. Of course in the long run you will definitely want an acoustic one, but until you start lessons, I'm not sure how much benefit there would be in one...

EDIT: Sonata's next post came in as I wrote this. Talking to prospective teachers sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Sonata

emiellucifuge said:


> Im not sure at what stage of 'beginnerhood' you are at but bear in mind the importance of learning the feel and weight/responsiveness of the keys and learning to craft a sound. Maybe consult your teacher first.





Ravndal said:


> Bad idea. Those fake pianoes is going to make your hands hurt. and what emiellucifuge said


I'll bear that in mind, thanks to both of you. Emiellucifuge, I don't have a teacher yet. I'm just learning basic theory right now. I plan to start lessons in the next 6-12 months. . I was under the impression that the better ones do have good weighting/responsiveness.....but of course I am a newbie and your opinions are better qualified than the little I know. But I will talk to local prospective teachers and get input from them


----------



## Wandering

^I believe actual digital pianos are fairly expensive, not to say you can't find a very good deal. Might be that some less expensive keyboards have weighted keys, this makes them atleast more like an acoustic piano.

I agree on the heaphones, that's a big plus.

Also a very _very_ good idea having the basics while saving for something grand, as a sort of reward.


----------



## Wandering

I had stomach problems, they seem to've gone away, still have a doctor visit early next month.

*Back to jalapenos and hemroids for me!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Watching CNN.


----------



## Kopachris

The Webb Telescope project at NASA replied to one of my tweets. I feel important, now. ^_^


----------



## Vaneyes

Reading a *Dark Energy* article.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/13/dark_energy_accelerating_expansion_of_universe/


----------



## Sonata

Working on contract negotiations with my new employer. I am working at the same office, but we were just bought out. Yay. I just want a sense of stability for at least 4-5 years and just focus on doing my job. Hoping things go successfully. I will be looking elsewhere just in case I don't get a contract I'm happy with


----------



## Kopachris

Sonata said:


> Working on contract negotiations with my new employer. I am working at the same office, but we were just bought out. Yay. I just want a sense of stability for at least 4-5 years and just focus on doing my job. Hoping things go successfully. I will be looking elsewhere just in case I don't get a contract I'm happy with


Good luck!

I have virtually no work to do at work tonight, as our LMS (Lodging Management System) server is going to be down all night while they switch it out with the backup server. We let the main server and the backup switch roles every six months or so so they're used evenly.


----------



## jani

kopachris said:


> the webb telescope project at nasa replied to one of my tweets. I feel important, now. ^_^


now i can feel important too , steel panther replayed to my comment!


----------



## kv466

Good stuff, KC! I was hoping to catch some beautiful mid-Atlantic dark sky but even on the one night it wasn't cloudly, the ship's lights were too bright and didn't make for the wonderful viewing I'd envisioned.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> Good stuff, KC! I was hoping to catch some beautiful mid-Atlantic dark sky but even on the one night it wasn't cloudly, the ship's lights were too bright and didn't make for the wonderful viewing I'd envisioned.


Aw...  My dad told me that when he was in the Navy, they'd occasionally turn off all the deck lights for exactly that purpose.


----------



## cwarchc

kv466 said:


> Good stuff, KC! I was hoping to catch some beautiful mid-Atlantic dark sky but even on the one night it wasn't cloudly, the ship's lights were too bright and didn't make for the wonderful viewing I'd envisioned.


We had a couple of weeks in the wilds of Scotland earlier this year.
The nearest streetlight was over 20 miles away, on another island.
The sky's were amazing


----------



## Ukko

cwarchc said:


> We had a couple of weeks in the wilds of Scotland earlier this year.
> The nearest streetlight was over 20 miles away, on another island.
> The sky's were amazing


My country home in Colorado was at a bit over 6000 feet elevation, in dry air. There are a _lot_ of stars visible from there.


----------



## cwarchc

Hilltroll72 said:


> My country home in Colorado was at a bit over 6000 feet elevation, in dry air. There are a _lot_ of stars visible from there.


It's fantastic, and put mans achievements into perspective


----------



## Lunasong

I am 3-1/2 weeks into my employment, and this is the first day I completed all the tasks for which I am currently responsible within an 8-hour day. YES!


----------



## violadude

Listening to Indonesian music. Omg, two forms of their music that are so freaking awesome, Balinese Gamelan and the Kecak Monkey Chant.











Eargasssmmmm.


----------



## clavichorder

Tomorrow I get to shine with my first small ensemble acapella vocal concert. It is a diverse and fast moving program and we are a small fraction of the performers involved, but we have two quick numbers at different points in the concert. The first one is "Tutto lo di Mi Dici" by Orlando di Lasso, a really light hearted Renaissance-Baroque transition piece, full of interesting surprises. The second is an arrangement of "Just the Way You Look Tonight," the old '30s song now considered a jazz standard. The trick to that one is that the parts are more exposed in sections, and there is a lower voice unison/solo section, but the real moment for me is at the end: I am one of three basses on this piece and we are going to three respective notes, and though I am not the strongest singer I have the low notes pretty solid, so one guy hits D3, another hits A2, and I go for the D2. Lets hope that at that point in the evening and under the spot light, I can relaxedly float out and sustain that note near the very bottom of my range!


----------



## Cnote11

Good luck, Clavi. Someone should record this


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Good luck, Clavi. Someone should record this


It is very likely the audio engineering students at my community college will! We are known for our great 2 year vocal and audio engineering programs.


----------



## Kopachris

Feeling a bit vindictive right now. I bought a new printing calculator for the use of our hotel staff at work (myself included) because our old one is a piece of ****** and the company won't buy a new one. Most of our supervisors thanked me. One did not thank me, repeatedly replaced the new one with the old one, and sent out an email stating that we need to use the old one because it's company property and the new one is not. Should be a simple fix, though. I'm going to print out and sign a formal "transfer of gift" letter, indicating transfer of ownership of the new calculator to the company. Then there will be no reason not to use it, and he will have egg on his face (so to speak).


----------



## Ravndal

violadude said:


> Listening to Indonesian music. Omg, two forms of their music that are so freaking awesome, Balinese Gamelan and the Kecak Monkey Chant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eargasssmmmm.


Me, and 13 others actually played a gamelan once 

everyone got an annoying headache after 1 hour with banging. Not my favorite instrument.


----------



## Sonata

Lunasong said:


> I am 3-1/2 weeks into my employment, and this is the first day I completed all the tasks for which I am currently responsible within an 8-hour day. YES!


Good deal. I know it can be tough transistioning into a new job.

On my own job front, negotiations are going well. I am getting a bit of a raise, so I'm actually going to be paid what I'm worth for the first time since starting my professional career five years ago. I requested-and received-a signing bonus. :clap:. I might have my hours increased, but by 3 hours per week at most, and that sounds a bit flexible even. So overall I'm pleased.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Good deal. I know it can be tough transistioning into a new job.
> 
> On my own job front, negotiations are going well. I am getting a bit of a raise, so I'm actually going to be paid what I'm worth for the first time since starting my professional career five years ago. I requested-and received-a signing bonus. :clap:. I might have my hours increased, but by 3 hours per week at most, and that sounds a bit flexible even. So overall I'm pleased.


Hah. A _signing bonus_? Well shucks; I thought only athletes got those; also thought I knew everything. Well shucks.


----------



## Sonata

This is the first I've had one. I'd heard that the two docs in the office may have had them in their contracts (I'm a physician assistant-midlevel provider). I figured that it wouldn't hurt to ask for it. The worst they could do was say no. Sure enough they agreed to a modest one.

I apparently negotiate much better in email than over the phone, that way I don't get all intimidated.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've had a signing bonus for *not *working. I really like those.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Feeling a bit vindictive right now. I bought a new printing calculator for the use of our hotel staff at work (myself included) because our old one is a piece of ****** and the company won't buy a new one. Most of our supervisors thanked me. One did not thank me, repeatedly replaced the new one with the old one, and sent out an email stating that we need to use the old one because it's company property and the new one is not. Should be a simple fix, though. I'm going to print out and sign a formal "transfer of gift" letter, indicating transfer of ownership of the new calculator to the company. Then there will be no reason not to use it, and he will have egg on his face (so to speak).


Good for you. And be sure to keep that ********** in your rear-view mirror.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> I've had a signing bonus for *not *working. I really like those.


Oooh, sign me up! :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Good for you. And be sure to keep that ********** in your rear-view mirror.


Excellent advise. And stay light on your feet, too.


----------



## Cnote11

Looks like I just landed my apartment in Philadelphia. Can't wait to start the move!


----------



## Sonata

That's great!


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> Looks like I just landed my apartment in Philadelphia. Can't wait to start the move!


Jealous! I want to get back there so badly. Why are you moving to Philly, and what part of the city are you living in?


----------



## Cnote11

I spoke a little too soon... I was going to live right on the corner of Rittenhouse square. However, they just decided NOW to tell me that two people could not live in a studio, even though they were AWARE of this and had already approved me. Kind of ridiculous... however, this is okay, because I just found another place on Ben Franklin Parkway near Logan Square. I'm currently applying and I honestly actually like it better than the other one. While the other one was an amazing building, I found the management to be on the sour side and difficult to work with. I'm going to Philadelphia to study at UPenn. I've never been and I'm awfully excited to begin.


----------



## violadude

In light of recently occurring events, I wore my "war is terrorism" sticker to school today.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> In light of recently occurring events, I wore my "war is terrorism" sticker to school today.


Um... a sticker? Where did you wear it? I'm thinking stuck to your forehead would be cool.

Well no, if you're still in bangs. I dunno then.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um... a sticker? Where did you wear it? I'm thinking stuck to your forehead would be cool.
> 
> Well no, if you're still in bangs. I dunno then.


Ah stickers... I remember a time in middle school when I realized that I had been walking around for most of the day with a smiley face sticker on my rear end. Never figured out who did it. It was both funny and horrifying at the time.


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> I spoke a little too soon... I was going to live right on the corner of Rittenhouse square. However, they just decided NOW to tell me that two people could not live in a studio, even though they were AWARE of this and had already approved me. Kind of ridiculous... however, this is okay, because I just found another place on Ben Franklin Parkway near Logan Square. I'm currently applying and I honestly actually like it better than the other one. While the other one was an amazing building, I found the management to be on the sour side and difficult to work with. I'm going to Philadelphia to study at UPenn. I've never been and I'm awfully excited to begin.


Well, I hope you end up loving the city as much as I did/do. I'm trying to get back there next year. Rittenhouse Square, while it's a pretty place (and right near Curtis, which has great free concerts!) is an _expensive_ neighborhood. I don't know what rents are like in the place you're looking now, but I'll bet you'll be better off, at least in terms of money. I lived in an apartment building that used to be some sort of warehouse or factory. The neighborhood wasn't beautiful, but the rent was reasonable and I was three blocks outside of Chinatown.


----------



## Vaneyes

Okay, c'mon, no jihad for stickers. BTW Gaza is now lighting up on CNN.


----------



## Cnote11

Meaghan said:


> Well, I hope you end up loving the city as much as I did/do. I'm trying to get back there next year. Rittenhouse Square, while it's a pretty place (and right near Curtis, which has great free concerts!) is an _expensive_ neighborhood. I don't know what rents are like in the place you're looking now, but I'll bet you'll be better off, at least in terms of money. I lived in an apartment building that used to be some sort of warehouse or factory. The neighborhood wasn't beautiful, but the rent was reasonable and I was three blocks outside of Chinatown.


I'm going to guess that you lived either East or North of Chinatown? Perhaps not. What area was it? That sounds rather interesting to live in a converted warehouse. Did you have any problems with mice, roaches, or other insects because of this? The Rittenhouse place wasn't actually too bad. I believe it had all utilities paid for as well. The new place is about the same - a little cheaper - with all utilities paid. Most of the places I've looked into all generally seem to be about the same. I'm splitting a studio, so I'm not _too_ worried about the price.

I've read about the free concerts at Curtis! Those are definitely going on my calendar. Can you tell me more about the Classical scene in Philadelphia? I was in Scotland over the summer and found Glasgow's to be mind-blowingly amazing. The city had so many free and cheap concerts which were so incredibly diverse in programming. I'd never seen anything quite like it in my life. The classical events in Detroit are sparse at best, but Glasgow offered so many events that I would have to choose between several conflicting ones. Is there a way to get connected to a certain newsletter which will keep me informed of events? I'd love to live in a city where I could make it to at least a free show a week like what was available in Glasgow.


----------



## Meaghan

I lived at 12th and Callowhill, so a little North of Chinatown. I saw a small cockroach once and made the mistake of telling one of my roommates and he freaked out and sort of made us all go on a cleaning spree (even though he was the messiest person in the apartment). But vermin never got in our food or anything like that, and I think that was the only time I saw a non-human being in the apartment.

The free concerts at Curtis are mostly student recitals, and the students are damn good, it being the most selective conservatory in the country and all. And if you're a student, that means you can sign up for eZseatU! That is the Philadelphia Orchestra's student ticket program. Go to to the orchestra's website, search eZseatU, pay them $25 and go to as many concerts as you want for a whole year without paying another cent! It is a fantastic deal. Their programming tends to be a little more conservative than I'd prefer (big ol' fatty warhorses at pretty much every concert, and yeah, they're great pieces, but sometimes I like to hear things I haven't heard a million times), but they play really well and they bring in really good artists all the time. I heard Leif Ove Andsnes and Emmanuel Ax while I was there. Philadelphia Chamber Music Society puts on good concerts in the same building as the orchestra, in the smaller hall. And the opera is right next door. I never went while I was there, but I'll bet they have student rush, which would be a good thing to look into.

Also, there will be really good buskers on Broad Street at night. There's a free concert for you.
(South Broad, that is. North Broad is all schools and hospitals.)


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um... a sticker? Where did you wear it? I'm thinking stuck to your forehead would be cool.
> 
> Well no, if you're still in bangs. I dunno then.


Haha it was on the back of my overcoat thingy.


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> Okay, c'mon, no jihad for stickers. BTW Gaza is now lighting up on CNN.


 ...............................


----------



## Kopachris

Just got through playing Portal for the first time. Now on to Portal 2...


----------



## jani

I spent yesterday evening getting rid of my pc, and then i changed my online backing pass etc... ( With a different computer of course.)


----------



## Cnote11

Thanks for all the information, Meaghan. I've found so many great events in Philadelphia already; they seem endless! I'm even more excited today than I was yesterday.


----------



## clavichorder

The concert went well last night. I'm glad that I was able to do as well as I did.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> The concert went well last night. I'm glad that I was able to do as well as I did.


Me too. Makes you easier to get along with.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> The concert went well last night. I'm glad that I was able to do as well as I did.


Congrats, clavi. Now do us a favor and procure a copy for us to all enjoy.


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 said:


> Thanks for all the information, Meaghan. I've found so many great events in Philadelphia already; they seem endless! I'm even more excited today than I was yesterday.


One of the things I find interesting about the US is that there are a lot of big cities, each with its own personality and idiosyncrasy. Chicago, New York, Philadelphia, etc. Here there's only one very big city, Buenos Aires, which is also the central district. All the things are very vertical and centralised. We have a saying here: God is everywhere, but his only office is in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, this was one of the longest weeks I've ever had. 

Competition performance, Chamber Performance, and Orchestral Performance all in one week, not to mention 3 tests and other extra stuff. Then, the Finale Round of the Concerto Competition was this evening, and a DMA harpist won 1st place! I know her personally, I was thrilled.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Congrats, clavi. Now do us a favor and procure a copy for us to all enjoy.


Audio engineering folks might have recorded it, I don't know. One guy there did with his cell phone, which isn't the best kind of sound obviously. I will ask around when I next have opportunity.

@Hilltroll72
Difficulty getting along with me could possibly be a thing inherent to my personality, or it could be that I'm harder to cope when my head has been all messed up by the latest pop psychology theories I can't help but read. Pop psychology is so addictive and so distressing, I wish I could be immune to its allure.


----------



## jani

Hey could you check out if my Laptop is good enough to operate this software
http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=135

Here is my laptop info 
Hewlett-Packard 
HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC 
4,00 Gt RAM-memory 
64-bit
2 cores

Tallennusväline 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hard disk drive 465 Gb
(C 449 Gb 
(D 17 gb
Tietovälineasema (E CD/DVD

Graphics

AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 
Usable graphic memory 2941 Mt 
Screen

1366x768 
DirectX 10

Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller 
Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter


----------



## Ukko

<< System requirements
Windows
Windows XP SP3 or newer, Pentium 4 or Athlon processor with 512 MB RAM
Mac
Mac OS X 10.5 or higher, G5 with 512 MB RAM (Intel-based Mac recommended)
40 MB of free hard disc space. Audio Unit, VST or RTAS host application. Professional sound card highly recommended. >>

I dunno what the audio is about, but otherwise you are good.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> << System requirements
> Windows
> Windows XP SP3 or newer, Pentium 4 or Athlon processor with 512 MB RAM
> Mac
> Mac OS X 10.5 or higher, G5 with 512 MB RAM (Intel-based Mac recommended)
> 40 MB of free hard disc space. Audio Unit, VST or RTAS host application. Professional sound card highly recommended. >>
> 
> I dunno what the audio is about, but otherwise you are good.


¨
Ok, thanks!


----------



## Praeludium

Tired of feeling bland and aimless. I slept in the middle of the afternoon again. I still don't have friends and feel overtaken by my ambitions - that other could realise quite easily. Not me. *YAWN* just a bad day again.




I just decided that rather than spending 15 useless and depressing minutes on the web before dinner, I'd just work a bit on my solfège. I'll do that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am incredibly busy at both school and work (ie composition although my income is very irregular, stingy and sparse because I have it rely on competitions to get any money) so I'll be spending not much time here except maybe on weekends. 

Last week I spent several days with six other composers in a workshop with Richard Gill who is the best teacher on the planet. We studied Bach, wrote counterpoint and orchestrated fugues. It was loads of fun! 

Now, back to school. I have to catch up on a week's schoolwork that I missed. I also have to compose some guitar and cello music for a duo I am forming with a friend, I need to transcribe some Steve Reich for two guitars, I need to finish my Chamber Concerto for a competition and I need to find some spare time to sleep.....I wish the summer holidays were here.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am incredibly busy at both school and work (ie composition although my income is very irregular, stingy and sparse because I have it rely on competitions to get any money) so I'll be spending not much time here except maybe on weekends.
> 
> Last week I spent several days with six other composers in a workshop with Richard Gill who is the best teacher on the planet. We studied Bach, wrote counterpoint and orchestrated fugues. It was loads of fun!
> 
> Now, back to school. I have to catch up on a week's schoolwork that I missed. I also have to compose some guitar and cello music for a duo I am forming with a friend, I need to transcribe some Steve Reich for two guitars, I need to finish my Chamber Concerto for a competition and I need to find some spare time to sleep.....I wish the summer holidays were here.


Sleep 5-7h in a night you don't need more.
Drink coffee like Beethoven if you start too feel too tired.
Also good to hear from you


----------



## Turangalîla

I miss CoAG! 

Like if you agree!


----------



## neoshredder

I miss Ligeti. I mean CoAG.


----------



## Sonata

Traveling again on Wednesday for Thanksgiving. Third trip in 5.5 weeks. Can't say I'm super excited about that. But it will be nice to see some family members I haven't seen in awhile. And after this no travel until Christmas. A little anxious to get into January or February. That will see us past some current heavy expenditures, and into the start of my new contract at work. Then we'll be able to see what our financial future looks like.

ETA:
Wow, re-reading that above post I sound old. :lol: Oh well, it is what it is!


----------



## Ravndal

Only 5 bars left of the fugue. Feelsgood. Soon i can continue working on Beethoven sonate and some hyper romantic stuff by chopin 

I hope i dont have to play any more fugues in the near future. It melts my brain.


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> Only 5 bars left of the fugue. Feelsgood. Soon i can continue working on Beethoven sonate and some hyper romantic stuff by chopin
> 
> I hope i dont have to play any more fugues in the near future. It melts my brain.


I remember when i wrote my first fugue, it almost made my head hurt.
I call it the one minute fugue because its 30 bars on 120 bpm.


----------



## Kopachris

As an example of how vague astrology is (not that you folks here need it):

My Facebook horoscope says I will be let in on some juicy secrets which won't surprise me

My Yahoo horoscope says cash flow could be a problem today (even though I have $400 in savings and have no major purchases to make in the near future).

My Horoscope.com horoscope says today is a good day for romance.

And actually looking at the planets and constellations and assigning astrological meaning to them tells me that now is a good time for manliness and that nothing has changed from yesterday* (which is even vaguer than the others).

*Okay, the only major thing that has changed from yesterday is that the Moon is now in opposition with Cancer (my sign, the sign which the Moon rules), and has a trine with Jupiter. Combined with everything else which hasn't changed (Mercury conjunction Sun, Sun semisextile Mars, Jupiter sextile Cancer), today should be the peak of a period of manliness for me.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Peak of manliness = good time for romance ??


----------



## Ravndal

I love Glenn gould. His Beethoven sonatas is amazing. I dont want to listen to anyone else. Too bad he havent recorded them all. But damn. No 1, 7 and 13 is crazy bananas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Peak of manliness = good time for romance ??


Definitely not! When you feel your peak of womanliness _then_ it is a good time for romance.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> As an example of how vague astrology is (not that you folks here need it):
> 
> My Facebook horoscope says I will be let in on some juicy secrets which won't surprise me
> 
> My Yahoo horoscope says cash flow could be a problem today (even though I have $400 in savings and have no major purchases to make in the near future).
> 
> My Horoscope.com horoscope says today is a good day for romance.
> 
> And actually looking at the planets and constellations and assigning astrological meaning to them tells me that now is a good time for manliness and that nothing has changed from yesterday* (which is even vaguer than the others).
> 
> *Okay, the only major thing that has changed from yesterday is that the Moon is now in opposition with Cancer (my sign, the sign which the Moon rules), and has a trine with Jupiter. Combined with everything else which hasn't changed (Mercury conjunction Sun, Sun semisextile Mars, Jupiter sextile Cancer), today should be the peak of a period of manliness for me.


And which one was correct? None of the above. :lol: From 12am November 19 to 12am November 20, hardly anyone talked me, I discovered no secrets, made no financial transactions (aside from transactions for the hotel in the course of my job, which have no bearing on my own cash flow), had no romantic interactions, and did nothing particularly manly (except eat a turkey leg like a barbarian wearing a suit).


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Definitely not! When you feel your peak of womanliness _then_ it is a good time for romance.


Thats not what Im being taught in my reproductive biology classes...


----------



## Kopachris

emiellucifuge said:


> Thats not what Im being taught in my reproductive biology classes...


Then again, romance does not necessarily equal reproduction.


----------



## Kopachris

Class was canceled today. Just hung out talking about music, instead. Was kind of nice. Talking with the other students (who _are_ taking music theory) reaffirmed my belief that I have taught myself through books well beyond what this college teaches in four semesters of music theory class.


----------



## Cnote11

I believe that it is the obligation of every student to supplement his or her formal education through external resources. I congratulate you, Kopachris, for being a model of this.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> I believe that it is the obligation of every student to supplement his or her formal education through external resources. I congratulate you, Kopachris, for being a model of this.


Heh, thanks. I'll admit, though, I am lacking knowledge of some of the, well, formalities that a formal music education would give--examples, study resources, etc.--and the local college is much more focused on agricultural science than on the arts. In any case, I would probably be bored out of my mind if I were to start taking any of my school's music theory classes now.


----------



## Vaneyes

I just finished eating. See "the last thing I ate" thread for specifics.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Then again, romance does not necessarily equal reproduction.


And high testosterone can be pretty detrimental to romance...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Thats not what Im being taught in my reproductive biology classes...


Sex education is a waste of time in my opinion. You can learn absolutely everything you need to know through Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life."


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sex education is a waste of time in my opinion. You can learn absolutely everything you need to know through Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life."


It's not quite sex education. I'm studying biology full time, how organisms reproduce is probably one of the most important things to know about them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> It's not quite sex education. I'm studying biology full time, how organisms reproduce is probably one of the most important things to know about them.


True. Personally, I find biology most uninteresting. I wouldn't mind studying physics.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> True. Personally, I find biology most uninteresting. I wouldn't mind studying physics.


Interestingly, I feel the same way. I don't underestimate biology's importance. I'm just not interested in it. Maybe some day...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its the study of all life including yourself, how can it not be interesting?!!!!!!!!





































Just beautiful...


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> True. Personally, I find biology most uninteresting. I wouldn't mind studying physics.


And why are you interested in physics?, if I can ask.


----------



## Klavierspieler

So, you all may (or may not) have been wondering where I have been... I have been, besides the calls of regular life, often found lately in the company of a certain _girl_, who I am "not" dating. Last Saturday we went to see a play (which was not a date), _Arsenic and Old Lace_. We both loved it, and we are to go see another next week (which will also not be a date). 

CoAG will be interested to hear that she is a _Capricorn_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> So, you all may (or may not) have been wondering where I have been... I have been, besides the calls of regular life, often found lately in the company of a certain _girl_, who I am "not" dating. Last Saturday we went to see a play (which was not a date), _Arsenic and Old Lace_. We both loved it, and we are to go see another next week (which will also not be a date).
> 
> CoAG will be interested to hear that she is a _Capricorn_.


So you have a girlfriend. What is your star sign?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Its the study of all life including yourself, how can it not be interesting?!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10114
> 
> View attachment 10115
> 
> View attachment 10116
> 
> View attachment 10117
> 
> View attachment 10118
> 
> 
> Just beautiful...


Meh.........


----------



## clavichorder

I'm with Emiel on this one, Biology in its various forms, especially concerning animal(past and present) and cellular life was one of my earliest and strongest interests. 

Great news about your girl(space)friend Klavierspieler. You are about 16 right? That was around the time I first came across a girl who I could spend time with in ways like that. Very exciting and special it was.


----------



## Praeludium

At around 6 PM I'll be playing Bartok's _From the diary of a fly_ (Mikrokosmos vol6) at an audition at my conservatory. I hope it'll go well, but since I've been preparing it as well as I could for two months, I think it'll go well (particularly with the adrenaline). 
It's really a short piece, but it's tricky and harder than it seems. Very interesting, even though I thought it'd make my brain melt at first.
I will have been studying piano for one year in January 2013.

Since I play at an audition later in the day, I won't work on either guitar on piano today. Maybe one hour for each instrument tonight. Right now I'll be working on my ear.


----------



## Ukko

Praeludium said:


> At around 6 PM I'll be playing Bartok's _From the diary of a fly_ (Mikrokosmos vol6) at an audition at my conservatory. I hope it'll go well, but since I've been preparing it as well as I could for two months, I think it'll go well (particularly with the adrenaline).
> It's really a short piece, but it's tricky and harder than it seems. Very interesting, even though I thought it'd make my brain melt at first.
> I will have been studying piano for one year in January 2013.
> 
> Since I play at an audition later in the day, I won't work on either guitar on piano today. Maybe one hour for each instrument tonight. Right now I'll be working on my ear.


The Mikrokosmos is an awesome creation for learning. I have no musician-like opinion, I just consider it a fine way to gain a deep understanding of Bartók's music - without even being able to remember what all those clefs look like. I enjoy the music in all of the books; there is an elegance.


----------



## Ravndal

Klavierspieler said:


> So, you all may (or may not) have been wondering where I have been... I have been, besides the calls of regular life, often found lately in the company of a certain _girl_, who I am "not" dating. Last Saturday we went to see a play (which was not a date), _Arsenic and Old Lace_. We both loved it, and we are to go see another next week (which will also not be a date).
> 
> CoAG will be interested to hear that she is a _Capricorn_.


Good for you man. Just be careful so you don't get stuck in friendzone


----------



## Wandering

I've been doing almost nothing for the last couple months now, to quote the redhead from Robocop, 'I LIKE IT!'


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So you have a girlfriend. What is your star sign?


Gemini. twins


----------



## Praeludium

The audition went well, even though there were a few flubs (at places I usually nailed at every tempos from 100 to 180, but that's not surprising). It seems to me that I'm less and less sensitive to adrenaline - or maybe I have much less adrenaline than before. I might be remembering poorly, but I'm pretty sure that the first time I played at a classical guitar audition, I was "on fire". Here I was much more calm - even though my arms were a bit "floating", not falling with the gravity enough. No shivers or whatever. I hope someday I won't be stressed at al, and will know my body enough to use it at 100% to create music even when playing in public.

Now, I'll be working on Bach's Invention 7, two Czerny études, and Brahms' op76 n°7. On the top of Fauré's wonderful (as usual) op75 for a chamber music exam. What I love about piano is that even with a level like mine (somewhat late beginner-intermediate I guess), you have difficulties to choose amongst all this incredible repertoire.



Hilltroll72 said:


> The Mikrokosmos is an awesome creation for learning. I have no musician-like opinion, I just consider it a fine way to gain a deep understanding of Bartók's music - without even being able to remember what all those clefs look like. I enjoy the music in all of the books; there is an elegance.


Yes, it seems to be a very intelligent pedagogical work to me. As intelligent as Bach's Inventions/Sinfonias : there's so much to get out of it, and makes you work (on technique amongst other things) at a much deeper level than all those études written for the figners rather than for the brain (even if it's the brain which actually moves the fingers...).


----------



## Ukko

Quote Originally Posted by Hilltroll72
The Mikrokosmos is an awesome creation for learning. I have no musician-like opinion, I just consider it a fine way to gain a deep understanding of Bartók's music - without even being able to remember what all those clefs look like. I enjoy the music in all of the books; there is an elegance.

"Yes, it seems to be a very intelligent pedagogical work to me. As intelligent as Bach's Inventions/Sinfonias : there's so much to get out of it, and makes you work (on technique amongst other things) at a much deeper level than all those études written for the figners rather than for the brain (even if it's the brain which actually moves the fingers...)."

Dezsö Ránki has recorded the Mikrokosmos complete, along with "For Children", in this set:

http://www.amazon.com/Bartók-Mikrok...8&qid=1353701026&sr=1-2&keywords=ranki+bartok

The latter music is pretty simple stuff, especially the first half dozen pieces - but the _Bartókness_ makes itself felt soon. I have put that music on and started chores. Eventually I find that the chores are on hold, and I am standing there listening. Even that simple music... ah well, for simple geezers as well as children, eh?


----------



## Ramako

Quite a busy couple of weeks just passed... Hopefully things will let up a bit now.


----------



## Lunasong

I played the board game _The Settlers of Catan_ for the first time at a relative's house this past weekend and I can't stop thinking about it. Has anyone else played this game?
http://www.profeasy.com/Settlers_Boardgame/
Apparently one can also play on-line but, after only having played it once, I'm not sure I'm ready to compete against players worldwide.









The Settlers of Catan is an award-winning strategy game where players collect resources and use them to build roads, settlements and cities on their way to victory. The board itself is variable, making each game a little different from the next.


----------



## Ramako

Lunasong said:


> I played the board game _The Settlers of Catan_ for the first time at a relative's house this past weekend and I can't stop thinking about it. Has anyone else played this game?
> http://www.profeasy.com/Settlers_Boardgame/


I have played the game a few times with some friends. It is quite entertaining, although I'm not hooked like some people are: I understand that there are all sorts of expansion packs and things. I found the 'race to the finish' mentality quite good in it.



Lunasong said:


> Apparently one can also play on-line but, after only having played it once, I'm not sure I'm ready to compete against players worldwide.


Probably a good idea :lol: On the internet with such things I think you suddenly find people who spend far too much of their lives devoted to them


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've had a really crap week catching up on homework and practise and MaestroViolinist hasn't responded to me for days and if she doesn't speak to me for any longer I'm going to die of takotsubo cardiomyopathy.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've had a really crap week catching up on homework and practise and MaestroViolinist hasn't responded to me for days and if she doesn't speak to me for any longer I'm going to die of takotsubo cardiomyopathy.


Sorry to hear that. You got so much great music to offer to world though. Don't let this one incident bother you.


----------



## EricABQ

Suck on that Husky fans!! 

I need a drink.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've had a really crap week catching up on homework and practise and MaestroViolinist hasn't responded to me for days and if she doesn't speak to me for any longer I'm going to die of takotsubo cardiomyopathy.


What happened?, I can't read your messages now that you have disabled that option.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lunasong said:


> I played the board game _The Settlers of Catan_ for the first time at a relative's house this past weekend and I can't stop thinking about it. Has anyone else played this game?


My daughter and son-in-law got sucked into it by their friends. They'd stay up until 3 in the morning playing it. Fortunately, their friend started nursing school, so now they can get back to sleeping.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> What happened?, I can't read your messages now that you have disabled that option.


She just emailed me this morning to tell me off. Never knew she could be so angry.

Let Neil deGrasse Tyson tell you how I feel:


----------



## violadude

YA went to my first protest today! Went to Renton WA to walk with the striking Wal Mart workers. Our protest had one of the biggest turnouts in the country with about 300 people. It was really exciting. Management and cops were outside looking pissed off but no violence broke out so that's good in a way. Although if violence had broken out it would have gained even more attention, even more disgust at walmart and even more support for the employees. But oh well, it was a good day.

EDIT:

AND I got on my local news station! YA LOL You can barely see me limping along in a gray sweatshirt behind a girl in a black coat at around 0:40.

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...Wal-Mart-workers-180642831.html?tab=video&c=y


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Been texting a cellist friend for six and a half hours.

Make that seven and a half.

Make that twelve hours and forty five minutes.


----------



## Praeludium

violadude said:


> YA went to my first protest today! Went to Renton WA to walk with the striking Wal Mart workers. Our protest had one of the biggest turnouts in the country with about 300 people. It was really exciting. Management and cops were outside looking pissed off but no violence broke out so that's good in a way. Although if violence had broken out it would have gained even more attention, even more disgust at walmart and even more support for the employees. But oh well, it was a good day.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> AND I got on my local news station! YA LOL You can barely see me limping along in a gray sweatshirt behind a girl in a black coat at around 0:40.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...Wal-Mart-workers-180642831.html?tab=video&c=y


Cool ! Congratulation for being active politically. I do not manifest because I'm not really the kind of guy who like to scream with hundreds on persons, even though in France it's much more usual to see manifestations - and they're sometimes really big lol Like this one, which is political (for the elections)
Hence there's often violences at some point, which usually aren't started by the manifestants but rather by some individuals who just come in order to fight/have fun.
Many French persons (most often right-winded) says that this gives a bad image of the France. I wonder what is the public opinion about manifestations in the USA ?

Somehting funny here is that when there's a big manifestation, you can be sure a lot of young persons in high-school won't go to school in order to attend it  I find this rather funny (never really done it myself, I preferred to skip-school to read or sleep), and I think it's actually a good thing, even if skipping school isn't necessarily the best thing to do. They get to see something else. It's a bit like an educational field trip. Anyway, you'll see tons of high-schoolers in manifestations - it usually makes old persons angry.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> YA went to my first protest today! Went to Renton WA to walk with the striking Wal Mart workers. Our protest had one of the biggest turnouts in the country with about 300 people. It was really exciting. Management and cops were outside looking pissed off but no violence broke out so that's good in a way. Although if violence had broken out it would have gained even more attention, even more disgust at walmart and even more support for the employees. But oh well, it was a good day.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> AND I got on my local news station! YA LOL You can barely see me limping along in a gray sweatshirt behind a girl in a black coat at around 0:40.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...Wal-Mart-workers-180642831.html?tab=video&c=y


I know that i don't live there, but i have to agree with penn&teller, [who opined that "Wal Mart Hatred" is 'ß.$.' on one of their Showtime episodes].
Maybe my opinion would be different if i would live there who knows? 
:tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Been texting a cellist friend for six and a half hours.
> 
> Make that seven and a half.


Same one that changed your opinion about Elgar's cello concerto?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Same one that changed your opinion about Elgar's cello concerto?


Um yeah.......Why do you ask?


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Been texting a cellist friend for six and a half hours.
> 
> Make that seven and a half.
> 
> Make that twelve hours and forty five minutes.


What has happend for MV?


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um yeah.......Why do you ask?


Just curious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

violadude said:


> You can barely see me limping along in a gray sweatshirt behind a girl in a black coat at around 0:40.


I see a girl and behind her a guy in a blue hoodie with balloons. Are you in there somewhere?

Wal-Mart is a strange employer. I have a friend who works there, and she got chewed out because she was smiling too much.


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> I see a girl and behind her a guy in a blue hoodie with balloons. Are you in there somewhere?
> 
> Wal-Mart is a strange employer. I have a friend who works there, and she got chewed out because she was smiling too much.


Walmart is not unusual if it has strange Assistant Managers.


----------



## aleazk

Last time I have been in a protest was a couple of months ago. They were trying to demolish this wonderful house (http://img.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos/notas/2012/10/13/515032_201210121937260000002.jpg, http://pf-imagenes.s3.amazonaws.com/contenido_imagen/imagen/19726/F9A0ddmm.jpg), which dates from the 20's, in order to build some horrendous apartment tower. Also, I live two blocks from there, and there are similar houses around that give an identity to the neighbourhood. Also, the house is also a "cultural center", i.e., a public place which can be used for art exhibitions, small concerts, etc. It's very well preserved, since the previous owner invested a lot of money in the house. 
Anyway, protests are very popular here. This was a massive protest the past 8 november against the current government: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BIxEFWuMNC0/UJyedINJx0I/AAAAAAAABrw/w3UbR41jwec/s1600/1.jpg


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Walmart is not unusual if it has strange Assistant Managers.


Then I'm glad I work for myself.


----------



## Kopachris

I just had a strange (and strangely insightful) dream. In it, Captain Picard gave a keynote speech about a new line of Google products, ironically stating that, in light of the reaction to Windows 8, he can't use them. For example: "Windows 8 involved radical UI changes. The new Google product(s) will involve a radically innovative new design--I guess I can't use it."


----------



## Ukko

Um, what _is_ the reaction to Windows 8?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I might as well start from the beginning...

Wednesday, I came home for the break. I was going to the library with my mom, when she turned on the radio in car, and said immediately, "here is Glazunov." It took me a second to register what I was hearing, and complimented her ability to catch it so fast. "Oh, they just announced it on the radio in our house before." It was Glazunov's 2nd etude, and it finished just as we rolled up to the library.

That night, I don't remember why I went into the kitchen, but we have a radio in there, and I caught the Petit Adagio from the Seasons on too. I noted this to my mom who was there. This was on a different radio station I think. There are 2 in my area that play classical.

Then, just this evening, my mom told me to stop practicing so I could do a chore for her. I went to the kitchen and got to working on it, talking with my mom all this time, and there was Ives on the radio. It wasn't very pleasant, and I was talking to my mom about it, how Ives was dissonant sometimes, but beautiful at other times. Eventually, my mom had enough of it, and she switched to the other classical radio station. BOOM! We caught the great brass fanfare right at the beginning of Glazunov's Ballet Scenes op. 52. "Haha just guess who THIS is on the radio! Just guess!" (This was becoming a theme for us) "....... Glazunov?" "Yeah!" A friend on internet actually notified me he heard this same work (he lives in the area), and thought _I_ was responsible for it coming on! Haha I'm not _that _powerful, am I? My very audience begs his performance? 

That's my creepy life. 3 Glazunov pieces in 4 days. I wasn't looking for it _any _of those times, nor was I really in control at any time of what could have hit my ears. All just chance, you say? I don't believe in chance, but happier things instead. 

Don't you wanna live my life?? Maybe then you'd be just as fanatical about him as I already am!


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um, what _is_ the reaction to Windows 8?


Mixed, but not enthusiastic. Most people are generally avoiding it. Microsoft is pushing it for everything--tablets, laptops, desktops--, but it seems to be designed more specifically for tablets. A lot of geeks don't like it.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> What has happend for MV?


They got into a fight.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> ya went to my first protest today! Went to renton wa to walk with the striking wal mart workers. Our protest had one of the biggest turnouts in the country with about 300 people. It was really exciting. Management and cops were outside looking pissed off but no violence broke out so that's good in a way. Although if violence had broken out it would have gained even more attention, even more disgust at walmart and even more support for the employees. But oh well, it was a good day.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And i got on my local news station! Ya lol you can barely see me limping along in a gray sweatshirt behind a girl in a black coat at around 0:40.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...wal-mart-workers-180642831.html?tab=video&c=y


i seeeeeee you!


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> i seeeeeee you!


Where!?! I looked and looked...


----------



## clavichorder

I have a lovely new quote added to my signature.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> I have a lovely new quote added to my signature.


Good advice.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> They got into a fight.


What?!?!? Are you kidding?


----------



## Ramako

Kopachris said:


> I just had a strange (and strangely insightful) dream. In it, Captain Picard gave a keynote speech about a new line of Google products, ironically stating that, in light of the reaction to Windows 8, he can't use them. For example: "Windows 8 involved radical UI changes. The new Google product(s) will involve a radically innovative new design--I guess I can't use it."


I wish I had dreams like that!


----------



## jani

Its 4pm and it's already dark, I HATE WINTER!!!


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Its 4pm and it's already dark, I HATE WINTER!!!


My Friend In Helsinki strongly prefers winter to summer - in Finland anyway. Summer has too much daylight, not enough music and partying. Highly intelligent women are apt to be even stranger than highly intelligent men, it seems.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> My Friend In Helsinki strongly prefers winter to summer - in Finland anyway. Summer has too much daylight, not enough music and partying. Highly intelligent women are apt to be even stranger than highly intelligent men, it seems.


I prefer warm/hot weather and day light.
Its amazing to go swim at night because the water is warm and you can see some water vapor ( or whatever it is.) on top of the lake.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I prefer warm/hot weather and day light.
> Its amazing to go swim at night because the water is warm and you can see some water vapor ( or whatever it is.) on top of the lake.


I'll go with your preference. The mist (happens when the water is warmer than the air above it) makes for 'atmosphere'. Add the laugh of a loon and hairs maybe stand up.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> Where!?! I looked and looked...


Behind the girl with the black coat. It is only for the tiniest second.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> Behind the girl with the black coat. It is only for the tiniest second.


You are right. How are you so good at recognizing him?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Put my name down to audition for composition as a second study for school in addition to classical guitar.....they updated the audition times today and crossed out my audition granting me free lessons anyway.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> They got into a fight.


Don't jump to conclusions. I just don't feel like talking to her for a bit...because I'm incredibly busy...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've just been labelled as "chronically ill" by the head of the Australian National Academy of Music and I'm trying to make up my mind as to whether to accept the free ticket to a concert of Mozart and Brett Dean next year that I've just been offered...


----------



## Sonata

Do you agree with the label CoAG?


----------



## jani

Learned this bitching song on a guitar!
Its great and easy!


----------



## clavichorder

Ha! I saw Motley Crue perform before the Rolling Stones. I am not kidding when I say there was a fire breathing dwarf.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Do you agree with the label CoAG?


Well, the reason he said that was because I said that JM Kraus was better than Mozart.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, the reason he said that was because I said that JF Kraus was better than Mozart.


J.*M*. Kraus


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, the reason he said that was because I said that JF Kraus was better than Mozart.


Is "chronically ill" some official kind of diagnoses I'm not privy to?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> J.*M*. Kraus


6:37am is not the best time to post stuff on Talk Classical I have decided.


----------



## Ramako

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 6:37am is not the best time to post stuff on Talk Classical I have decided.


It depends whether its 6:37am in the morning or in the evening if you get my drift. Either way, though, I agree.


----------



## Sonata

Showing my little boy bits and pieces of YouTube musical performances recently, trying to help foster his interest in music. When he watched a piano performance he pulled out his little keyboard and played a bit. And he could recognize a flute playing in the orchestra which I thought was pretty decent for a 2.5 year old.


----------



## Mesa

I just had half a can of beans and didn't move the remainder of the contents to a non-metallic container.

Oh, the crippling and debilitating guilt!


----------



## clavichorder

Its to be a busy day today. Mostly a self directed busy, so its going to be hard to make a start. I am finally cracking some of the secrets to the application process for the program I am trying to enroll in, so this is exciting as I am hoping that with successful enrollment, I will have a fresh, exciting, and fulfilling life Fall 2013-2014. But now that I've made enough progress on that, I have to practice voice and resume my whole daily composition quota thing, after a lazy thanksgiving break. I will add piano practice in there if it seems like it will not interfere with the other things, and I also intend to hope to work out using my school's exercise facilities. There are some immediate things at stake that require serious singing practice; a private concert with my vocal ensemble on Wednesday as well as my lesson that very morning, and a recital for voice students on Friday. As for composing, I need some more material for my teacher and want to show an increase in my productivity, so I am going to strive for two independent writing session a day, and if I get carried away on one of them, I'll "go with it." On top of this, I hope to find a sports team to join for the Winter. Ever since my I attended a soccer game of my brother's, I realized how much I missed that, so I'm looking into adult rec league soccer, indoor or otherwise.

Its a tall order. I am going to be specific with what I want to accomplish today in my planner, but here is a more general summary that I am holding myself accountable for on talkclassical. See you again briefly in the evening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Showing my little boy bits and pieces of YouTube musical performances recently, trying to help foster his interest in music. When he watched a piano performance he pulled out his little keyboard and played a bit. And he could recognize a flute playing in the orchestra which I thought was pretty decent for a 2.5 year old.


Always remember to include medieval, renaissance and modern classical music. They are often neglected when introducing young children to classical music. They can relate to all music and have a keen analytical mind, don't limit them!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have the morning off and composition rehearsals this afternoon. So I am happy.


----------



## Sonata

That's a great point of view CoAG.


----------



## neoshredder

Boredom. Must find more things to do.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Arrived at school at 12:40 to find that I wasn't needed in any rehearsals until 3:00 to play viola. Listened to the first mvt of Mahler 7 with the score repeatedly in my break.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Got kicked out of a Wagner group on Facebook. Actually it happened a while ago now, but I am still mad over it. Well, not so mad at the admin who did it, as at the very fact that it happened.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> Got kicked out of a Wagner group on Facebook. Actually it happened a while ago now, but I am still mad over it. Well, not so mad at the admin who did it, as at the very fact that it happened.


Why did you get kicked out?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pretty much for saying Wagner singers should at least attempt to look their role in such basic ways as their color (of the singers, I mean). Someone mistook me for a follower of... him-who-shall-not-be-named-in-Wagner-discussions. Me? No way!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> Pretty much for saying Wagner singers should at least attempt to look their role in such basic ways as their color (of the singers, I mean). Someone mistook me for a follower of... him-who-shall-not-be-named-in-Wagner-discussions. Me? No way!


That's an interesting point on your behalf, but being kicked out because you were falsely accused of being a Brahms fan isn't entirely fair....


----------



## Ravndal

On my way home from a job interview. Went very well. Im 99% sure im going to get it.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's an interesting point on your behalf, but being kicked out because you were falsely accused of being a Brahms fan isn't entirely fair....


More likely for asking for whitewash.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Pretty much for saying Wagner singers should at least attempt to look their role in such basic ways as their color (of the singers, I mean). Someone mistook me for a follower of... him-who-shall-not-be-named-in-Wagner-discussions. Me? No way!


Do you know what?

A while ago someone was supposed to make a movie/documentary about one of the greatest Finnish heros ever. Mannerheim.
He was the field marshall and his skill as a leader/soldier is one of the big reasons why we have our freedom today.
But the director got a great idea, well according to him it was a great idea.
He decided that all the roles were played by BLACK people ( I am not a racist but when someone makes a movie/documentary about as important&iconic person as Mannerheim they should follow the facts )


----------



## SiegendesLicht

First, I have a great respect for Mannerheim and other Finns thanks to whom Finnland is now a free and Western country.
Second, I agree with you, having Mannerheim and other Finnish historic figures to be played by black people is just as wrong as having black people sing the roles of Teutonic/Norse gods.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Though with a bit of perspective; black people have been misrepresented and simplified in the media to a far greater extent.


----------



## jani

Here it is if someone is interested.
Its a mixture of spoken English&Kenya and Finnish subtitles.


----------



## Meaghan

SiegendesLicht said:


> Pretty much for saying Wagner singers should at least attempt to look their role in such basic ways as their color (of the singers, I mean). Someone mistook me for a follower of... him-who-shall-not-be-named-in-Wagner-discussions. Me? No way!


If opera singers could only play characters who were originally played be people of their same race, that would:
1. make for very, very few roles that could be sung by people of color, effectively shutting them out of the profession and
2. waste the talents of innumerable amazing singers whom we'd never get to hear.

The idea of determining who can be an opera singer based on _race_ (or anything other than singing and maybe acting ability, really) grosses me out. I'm not saying "yes, you should have been kicked out of the Wagner group!" I definitely _am_ saying you should reconsider your position.


----------



## aleazk

SiegendesLicht said:


> Someone mistook me for a follower of... him-who-shall-not-be-named-in-Wagner-discussions. Me? No way!


It's curious, they always say that they are not follower of..., but they always notice these kind of details (like the one about the black singer in a "teutonic" role)...


----------



## Meaghan

jani said:


> Here it is if someone is interested.
> Its a mixture of spoken English&Kenya and Finnish subtitles.


"Kenya" is not a language. There are many languages in the nation of Kenya, including a large number of tribal languages, but the national languages are Swahili and English.

In other news, "I'm not a racist but..." is almost always followed by a racist statement. Best to just not say it.

Opera always requires some suspension of disbelief. You accept that what is obviously a stage in front of you is actually a magic river. You accept that singer who obviously went to a fancy conservatory is a actually destitute peasant girl. It says something significant and uncomfortable if you can accept these things but cannot except that a fantastic singer with a voice and a set of natural mannerisms that seem _made_ for the role, but whose skin happens to be brown, is actually a Norse god.


----------



## aleazk

Meaghan said:


> Opera always requires some suspension of disbelief. You accept that what is obviously a stage in front of you is actually a magic river. You accept that singer who obviously went to a fancy conservatory is a actually destitute peasant girl. It says something significant and uncomfortable if you can accept these things but cannot except that a fantastic singer with a voice and a set of natural mannerisms that seem _made_ for the role, but whose skin happens to be brown, is actually a Norse god.


Indeed. It says more about a person who go to the opera to see a realization of his/her germanophile feelings rather than to see the staging of a musical drama.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

At the risk of encouraging the digression, I'll tell you what works and what doesn't work for me, in the context of skin hue and opera performance:

Bryn Terfel as Wotan and Eric Owens as Alberich _works_ for me- I appreciate the contrast. Likewise, if some opera-star of color sung Wotan and Alberich was performed by a latter-day Neidlinger (as if there could be another), that, too, would work for me _(again... the contrast)_.

On the other hand, Gary Lakes as Siegmund, and Jessye Norman as Sieglinde, AND Hunding saying "how like one another they look" DOESN'T WORK for me. (Unless it's a recording, or I'm averting my eyes from the screen... THEN it works.)

I WON'T apologize in advance for saying so.


----------



## kv466

I forget exactly who you all are but I'll be in Southampton and London for a couple of days in late April so anyone I know around there,...hit me up!


----------



## cwarchc

SiegendesLicht said:


> First, I have a great respect for Mannerheim and other Finns thanks to whom Finnland is now a free and Western country.
> Second, I agree with you, having Mannerheim and other Finnish historic figures to be played by black people is just as wrong as having black people sing the roles of Teutonic/Norse gods.


Mannerheim is an interesting person in history, he's certainly an enigma?
It's difficult to look at him objectively, especially if you are a Finn
Did he make a pact with the devil, or did he do what he had too, to ensure the survival of his people?
This period in history fascinates me personally ( my father was classed as an "untermensch") 
I'm researching his past.
I don't think the colour of skin makes any difference to the playing/singing of a part, the only thing that matters is ability.


----------



## jani

Meaghan said:


> "Kenya" is not a language. There are many languages in the nation of Kenya, including a large number of tribal languages, but the national languages are Swahili and English.
> 
> In other news, "I'm not a racist but..." is almost always followed by a racist statement. Best to just not say it.
> 
> Opera always requires some suspension of disbelief. You accept that what is obviously a stage in front of you is actually a magic river. You accept that singer who obviously went to a fancy conservatory is a actually destitute peasant girl. It says something significant and uncomfortable if you can accept these things but cannot except that a fantastic singer with a voice and a set of natural mannerisms that seem _made_ for the role, but whose skin happens to be brown, is actually a Norse god.


When i said "I'm not a racist" I mean't it, my best childhood friend was partly Indian. I have had loads of friends with different nationalities. Also i am a liberal etc...
My point was when someone makes a movie about a person who is considered to be a national hero they should *FOLLOW THE FACTS*.


----------



## Cnote11

jani said:


> When i said "I'm not a racist" I mean't it, my best childhood friend was partly Indian. I have had loads of friends with different nationalities. Also i am a liberal etc...
> My point was when someone makes a movie about a person who is considered to be a national hero they should *FOLLOW THE FACTS*.


There wasn't an actual reason to preface your statement with "I'm not racist but...".

Perhaps some people on here aren't actively discriminating, but quite a few very much show the signs of internalized racism.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I broke my alarm clock this morning.  I woke up about 40 min before my alarm, and I checked the time on it, but I misplaced it after I picked it up, it tipped, and fell to floor. Made a loud beep, meaning it reset, and I tried fixing the time and alarm, but it was really messed up, skipping numbers. I can't trust it anymore to wake me up, I'll have to buy a new one. Just in time for Christmas! But I still have a few more weeks... I guess I'll use cell-phone alarm. Some Arensky to wake me up, eh?  Although it'll wake my roommate too...


----------



## Ramako

Racism is a sensitive subject.

In as much as a historical drama thing is historical I think they should keep the colour the same; in as much as it is a drama I don't think it matters. It would be idiotic to have a male role played by a female or vice versa in something supposed to be historical, except in a special case, or disguised.

In a drama, though, I think it is silly to exclude non-white people from singing (ok not drama, opera :lol because it is _opera_. However I do think it should be taken into account in an artistic way, which was what Chi_town was suggesting I think. The producers and costumers etc. should be sensitive to all these details and make it work.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> Racism is a sensitive subject.
> 
> In as much as a historical drama thing is historical I think they should keep the colour the same; in as much as it is a drama I don't think it matters. It would be idiotic to have a male role played by a female or vice versa in something supposed to be historical, except in a special case, or disguised.
> 
> In a drama, though, I think it is silly to exclude non-white people from singing (ok not drama, opera :lol because it is _opera_. However I do think it should be taken into account in an artistic way, which was what Chi_town was suggesting I think. The producers and costumers etc. should be sensitive to all these details and make it work.


The producers of opera should be, and probably mostly are, aware that the visual drama in opera ain't going to 'work' anyway. If the audience can handle the goings-on in death scenes - and grossly overweight, middle-aged maidens, it can handle a black Norseman.

Jessye Norman (little name-frisson there?) sounds great in Bluebeard's Castle...


----------



## clavichorder

I had a concert last night. Got the adrenaline going. It was fun though I was griping about how to best hold my music folder for much of the performance. Afterwards, I had quality social time with my ensemble members, and drank some coffee. When I got home, at a surprisingly early hour(though it looked very late out), I remained hyped up on the computer till far too late and not a good sort of internet activity(taking pointless quizzes never is). Back to normal life again.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I got my tickets for "Siegfried" today. It's going to be performed at our local opera on December 18th, for the first time in it's history. Even if it will not be so great as they did it at the Met (I am almost sure of that), I'll still be able to say "I've been there". 

I am one happy Wagnerian now...


----------



## Sonata

Living the dream of parenting small children :lol: neither of them have been sleeping well for the past week. Our baby was going to bed like clockwork at 9:30 is staying up until 10 or later, then waking within one hour. She's also waking around 1 and 5
Her big brother took cue and is waking up as well. This is how I feel at work today


----------



## jani

*very low voice* Its friday, two days ago there were no snow but now it looks like... That i would live in Siberia.


----------



## Ramako

End of term! Some serious packing due for the next 18 hours, mixed with sleep


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ramako said:


> End of term! Some serious packing due for the next 18 hours, mixed with sleep


I feel sorry for you oxford students who have to pack up after every term and leave! Though I suppose I still have two weeks of term left while...


----------



## Ramako

emiellucifuge said:


> I feel sorry for you oxford students who have to pack up after every term and leave! Though I suppose I still have two weeks of term left while...


I'm just looking forward to going back home!


----------



## Meaghan

Sonata said:


> Living the dream of parenting small children :lol: neither of them have been sleeping well for the past week. Our baby was going to bed like clockwork at 9:30 is staying up until 10 or later, then waking within one hour. She's also waking around 1 and 5
> Her big brother took cue and is waking up as well. This is how I feel at work today


Motherhood, from all I hear, is a pretty demanding job! And balancing it with another job is an impressive juggling act. I might be doing this someday.


----------



## presto

I have a passion for collecting and restoring old radios......and I mean old!
Just purchased this one, dates from 1935.
Cant wait to start work on it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Living the dream of parenting small children :lol:


I feel for you! My wife was fortunate that she wasn't working when we raised my daughter. I don't know how you do it, balancing work and a baby. Hats off to you! :tiphat:


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

So I was composing on the piano in a practice room today. Well I realized its extremely difficult to compose in a practice room with a horribly out of tune piano and people coming in and out and asking what you are doing.


----------



## science

Not one minute of sleep last night, and 9 hours of teaching today. 

Two down, seven to go. Let's see if I can do this without throwing any kids out the window.


----------



## samurai

science said:


> Not one minute of sleep last night, and 9 hours of teaching today.
> 
> Two down, seven to go. Let's see if I can do this without throwing any kids out the window.


Hi, science. I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time of it with your computer etc., etc. Hope things smooth out for you soon. I was interested in finding out what subject you teach. Thanks.
p.s. Try and get some sleep tonight!


----------



## clavichorder

Had a voice recital today in front of other students and it was a passable performance for my level. I gave it a solid effort though I did not loosen up enough and wasn't completely "present" some of the time. Also, my teacher told me I put my thumbs in my pockets at one point...but it was overall a good experience. 

Then I had the weekly composition lesson at the other community college, since they don't offer composition lessons at the main one. It was a good lesson, because I had come up with promising material, and he felt I was ready for a more specific set of assignments.

Then I took the sketchiest bus on the north side of town home, and the ride was unusually pleasant. The driver was informative almost like a tour guide and of a sunny disposition. The riders were generally friendly. And just so I didn't fall asleep and miss my stop, there was one instance of some nasty bickering, though very manageable. I decided to celebrate that and get a donut at Krispy Kreme.


----------



## jani

pendereckiobsessed said:


> So I was composing on the piano in a practice room today. Well I realized its extremely difficult to compose in a practice room with a horribly out of tune piano and people coming in and out and asking what you are doing.


Well at least you won't have four little brothers screaming&doing noice when you try to do your ear training.

Specially when i am singing scales&intervals one of my little brothers always comes and tries to disturb me by singing his favorite songs ( Insert crappy nu metal or metalcore band name here)


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Hi, science. I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time of it with your computer etc., etc. Hope things smooth out for you soon. I was interested in finding out what subject you teach. Thanks.
> p.s. Try and get some sleep tonight!


Thanks man! I'll be ok...

I teach history and literature, usually grades 8-10. (Because I'm in Korea and well-qualified fluent English speaking teachers are scarce, we often teach more than one subject.)


----------



## Sonata

my husband and I went to the local piano dealer today to check out pianos. I am probably going to be getting a *piano for Christmas!!!* I am super excited  Details to come.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> my husband and I went to the local piano dealer today to check out pianos. I am probably going to be getting a *piano for Christmas!!!* I am super excited  Details to come.


Naughty!!! You shouldn't peek your presents! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have been a member on this site for one year today! 
I need to compose my chamber concerto all day.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have been a member on this site for one year today!
> I need to compose my chamber concerto all day.


Nice to see your back, I have also returned.


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> Nice to see your back, I have also returned.


Ahem. Wedding photos please.


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ahem. Wedding photos please.


All in good time *Hilly* :kiss: they are too large to upload via *TC* so I will have to upload them another way. :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Busy busy busy. 

I will be very happy when the break comes. These next 3 weeks are killers again. Bunch of stuff due this next week, including a small composition project that I'm almost done with. I can share the sheet music here if anyone likes, but I can't do a good audio playback with all the tempo changes. Chamber performance tomorrow again, 1st mvmt of Thuille Sextet, if anyone's heard of it. If Brahms wrote a sextet, it could have sounded something like that. Then, a major Music History exam, I have to memorize the details of 17 renaissance compositions, plus more terms and ideas. Will go to a concert or 2 this week, and perform in another on Saturday night, _Til Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_. That's really gonna be something. Then, well, a new week comes, with more stuff I'll update on when it draws near.


----------



## clavichorder

Wow, without ever intending to, I just heard live the same cheesed up version of Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring that someone posted on TC a while back. I'm pretty sure it was the same. Female "celtic" violinist duo called Saphira. My vocal group performed a little bit before their show, and I had little clue of what was to come next. Most of my group left at intermission. They are talented, and they have their loyal fan group, and they are internationally known, but it is SO CHEESY. I just can't get over the fact that I actually heard their version of Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring that was introduced to me here.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Busy busy busy.
> I will be very happy when the break comes.
> 
> Bunch of stuff due this next week, including a small composition project that I'm almost done with. I can share the sheet music here if anyone likes, but I can't do a good audio playback with all the tempo changes.
> 
> _Til Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_. That's really gonna be something. Then, well, a new week comes, with more stuff I'll update on when it draws near.


Busy as well, but I feel differently. I am looking forward to the break, but am in no rush. Things are getting fun, which means I'm probably not quite that busy.

Good to hear you are pursuing composition further. What is the instrumentation and style like?

I love Til Eulenspiegel, one of my all time favorites, lucky of you to get to perform it(if you like it and like performing it).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Busy as well, but I feel differently. I am looking forward to the break, but am in no rush. Things are getting fun, which means I'm probably not quite that busy.
> 
> Good to hear you are pursuing composition further. What is the instrumentation and style like?
> 
> I love Til Eulenspiegel, one of my all time favorites, lucky of you to get to perform it(if you like it and like performing it).


The piece I've composed is flute, viola and cello, and I've called it "Serenada Capriccioso" because it's in the style of a Russian serenade, but a bit joke-like at the end. It's about a minute long.  It's for my Advanced Theory course, our teacher is a composer, and this is a project he assigned to us, to make a piece with various requirements. At end of year, I think we'll actually play our compositions for each other (there is a cellist and violist in the class who I will play my piece with). This past week I played a sketch of it with/for my fellow classmates, and I got quite a few compliments.

Til Eulenspiegel is a lot of fun, and it will be a thrill to play it, but the ending gets scary. I'm playing the 2nd flute part, and there's this section where the 1st and 2nd flute bounce off of each other, and it's really exposed. We did some good rehearsal on it this past week, so I feel better about it, but if I mess up, it'll be super obvious.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> Naughty!!! You shouldn't peek your presents! :lol:


:lol: He wanted to completely surprise me and just have it delivered to the house one day while I was at work, but unfortunately it's hard not to find out about these things when you share finances and it's such a big present. That's ok, I told him that he can pick the delivery day anytime between now and the day after Christmas so I still won't know when it's coming.


----------



## Lunasong

I performed in a production of Handel's _Messiah_ last night. What a uplifting piece of music! I hope it is as incredible for the audience as it is for the musicians. We have another performance this afternoon.


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> I performed in a production of Handel's _Messiah_ last night. What a uplifting piece of music! I hope it is as incredible for the audience as it is for the musicians. We have another performance this afternoon.


There is fine music in it, and great vehicles for Ferrier's voice. Each time I hear it, I think that it would be a good thing to be a believer for a couple hours. Thanks for reminding me that it would be salubrious to hear it again this year.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> I feel for you! My wife was fortunate that she wasn't working when we raised my daughter. I don't know how you do it, balancing work and a baby. Hats off to you! :tiphat:


Well thanks  my husband works for home, so he does a good job with the kids during the day so that really makes a difference. Fortunately they have both been sleeping a little better the last couple nights


----------



## Praeludium

Guitar practicing was fine today. My somewhat-burnout periods are probably due to insatisfaction about the results I have, frustating old bad habits who keep hindering my playing and having the relation I'd like to have with my instrument and how uncertain I feel about my artistic future as a classical guitarist (will I even be able to play concerts (not necessarily solo recital) regularly ? I don't want to end uo playing in third-rate restaurants or things like that.). It's not really about guitar itself...

But if I just take the time to enjoy what I'm doing, I'm fine. I'll do as if I were super naive about my future and see what happens. For now, I just work and enjoy it. I'll have enough work to live in a decent way, so that's not really the problem. It's rather about being a performing artist - I already know it's probably impossible to do it full time. Teaching is interesting, but that's not what I want to do (because of all the students who just do not practice. You can't imagine how depressing it is to say the same thing lesson after lesson, to spend one month on a few (really poorly played) bars.).

This year I want to learn at least Carter's Shard and to rework on Henze's Drei Tentos, which were poorly learned last year at about the same period of the year (or a bit earlier). (-> that's where you see how much progress you can make in one year)


----------



## Lenfer

Where is *St. Luke*? Ah never mind I see he is still banned tut tut admins. 

Going to eat something from here...










Listening to my husband play the piano, _*JSB's*_ *English Suites* yeah. ​


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is fine music in it, and great vehicles for Ferrier's voice. Each time I hear it, I think that it would be a good thing to be a believer for a couple hours. Thanks for reminding me that it would be salubrious to hear it again this year.


+ 1 like for the use of "salubrious" bravo old chap. :tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong

I just found out I will be performing in this opera presentation in Feb 2013:

_This semi-staged concert presentation will feature a glorious selection of Wagner's overtures, arias, and choruses, culminating in the complete Act I of his monumental Ring Cycle opera, "Die Walküre." The concert will be sung in German with English Surtitles projected above the stage._


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lunasong said:


> I just found out I will be performing in this opera presentation in Feb 2013:
> 
> _This semi-staged concert presentation will feature a glorious selection of Wagner's overtures, arias, and choruses, culminating in the complete Act I of his monumental Ring Cycle opera, "Die Walküre." The concert will be sung in German with English Surtitles projected above the stage._


Wow! Good luck to you and have fun! And where exactly is this going to happen?


----------



## Lunasong

Feb 22 & 24th.

As I am in the practice of writing rehearsal diaries which are posted in the Vocal Music forum, should I post this rehearsal diary in the Opera forum?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I, for one, would definitely love to read reports on your progress with that work.


----------



## clavichorder

Got a case of pneumonia just in time to keep me from attending my final week of school and performing in the final concert...

On the other hand, as long as I am not too sick, it might be nice to sit on my lazy butt for a while.


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> Got a case of pneumonia just in time to keep me from attending my final week of school and performing in the final concert...
> 
> On the other hand, as long as I am not too sick, it might be nice to sit on my lazy butt for a while.


 I'm susceptible pneumonia and I've had it a few times in the not too distant past. It's nasty  I wish for your speedy recovery *Clavi*. 

I'm rather excitited for Christmas this year I don't know why. Looking for last minute stocking fillers on Z interwebs.


----------



## Cnote11

I think it is now safe to say that I have secured an apartment in Philadelphia. The lease signing should be Monday at the latest. I only have two days of school left after today and I can start focusing all my attention on the moving process. I will probably shell out one hundred dollars to head down there in a little under two weeks in order to get some things settled and I can also take this opportunity to have a tour of the university campus and its facilities. I also hear they have _The Nutcracker_ ballet being performed throughout the month. Perhaps I'll have to purchase tickets to a performance. I don't necessarily care for the fact that I will be travelling 52 hours across country in those three weeks, but I'm positive I will survive. After all, I did survive the 144 hour trip I took a few years back.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> I think it is now safe to say that I have secured an apartment in Philadelphia. The lease signing should be Monday at the latest. I only have two days of school left after today and I can start focusing all my attention on the moving process. I will probably shell out one hundred dollars to head down there in a little under two weeks in order to get some things settled and I can also take this opportunity to have a tour of the university campus and its facilities. I also hear they have _The Nutcracker_ ballet being performed throughout the month. Perhaps I'll have to purchase tickets to a performance. I don't necessarily care for the fact that I will be travelling 52 hours across country in those three weeks, but I'm positive I will survive. After all, I did survive the 144 hour trip I took a few years back.


Good luck with your new home, and safe journey.


----------



## Sonata

Hope things go well with your transition cnote!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The last week or so was rather interesting. I feel very positive about it. 

On the 4th of December I conducted the first performance of "Workers of the World, Unite!" and there's another two performances of that coming up soon. I love conducting and people say I'm quite good at it and my conducting is very clear and musical and entertaining to watch . I think I want to be a conductor one day and start an orchestra specialising in contemporary music. 

Just today I finally finished composing my Chamber Concerto and I'm going to photocopy the manuscript and send it to Sydney via express post so it arrives on the 7th of December (closing date for a competition which will get me $2000 if I win). The second movement of that work (which I called a Scherzo, it is incredibly virtuosic) gave me a really hard time and I spent many weeks labouring over it even though it is the shortest movement of the work. It makes use of very dense counterpoint and cross rhythms at lightning speed, I'm just hoping it's actually playable! 

Yesterday I subscribed to Victorian Opera and the Australian Chamber Orchestra for 2013 which means I will see some amazing performances including John Adams' "Nixon in China" and Steven Isserlis playing Dvorák's cello concerto. I simply cannot wait!


----------



## neoshredder

Be like Boulez. Conduct and Compose.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Be like Boulez. Conduct and Compose.


With a grumpy face, hardly moving and no baton? No thanks.


----------



## neoshredder

I didn't say you had to act like him. lol Just excel in those 2 fields.


----------



## Lenfer

Just heard on the news *David Brubeck*  has died thought that may be of interest to jazz fans here.

Bought some candles today not much else.


----------



## cwarchc

Had to go car shopping for the wife.
Her car has been causing problems for the last couple of weeks
Been in the garage more than on the road, it's an old car and I've already spent too much money on it. Time to draw a line
So off looking at newer ones today
Think I've found one, needs a few jobs doing, should find out tomorrow if it'll be worthwhile buying


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just conducted a small choir of about 20 in one of London's tube stations raising money for charity. People get so generous around Christmas!


----------



## Cnote11

Lenfer said:


> Just heard on the news *David Brubeck*  has died thought that may be of interest to jazz fans here.
> 
> Bought some candles today not much else.


Oh my god :| He's one of my favorite artists. I was going to go see him at the Detroit Jazz Festival 2 years ago but he pulled out for health reasons... I'll never have the opportunity now. I'll have to put on my Time Out Vinyl tonight.


----------



## Cnote11

Thanks everybody for the wishes. Megabus is currently giving away free tickets and I got myself some free tickets to New York City. I'm eyeing Boston, Washington D.C., and Baltimore as we speak... I also got my family three trips to Philadelphia for them to choose from. I was rather excited about this promotion.


----------



## Ravndal

I saw " Beethovens 33 variations" at the theatre tonight. Interesting play.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The last week or so was rather interesting. I feel very positive about it.
> 
> On the 4th of December I conducted the first performance of "Workers of the World, Unite!" and there's another two performances of that coming up soon. I love conducting and people say I'm quite good at it and my conducting is very clear and musical and entertaining to watch . I think I want to be a conductor one day and start an orchestra specialising in contemporary music.
> 
> Just today I finally finished composing my Chamber Concerto and I'm going to photocopy the manuscript and send it to Sydney via express post so it arrives on the 7th of December (closing date for a competition which will get me $2000 if I win). The second movement of that work (which I called a Scherzo, it is incredibly virtuosic) gave me a really hard time and I spent many weeks labouring over it even though it is the shortest movement of the work. It makes use of very dense counterpoint and cross rhythms at lightning speed, I'm just hoping it's actually playable!
> 
> Yesterday I subscribed to Victorian Opera and the Australian Chamber Orchestra for 2013 which means I will see some amazing performances including John Adams' "Nixon in China" and Steven Isserlis playing Dvorák's cello concerto. I simply cannot wait!


It seems that your musical career is starting to take shape. I'm glad for you, probably you will have a brilliant future.
I would love to have that special "gift" or "talent" you have, it must be great to feel special.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Music History Exam was kinda scary today, definitely didn't get a perfect score. I got stumped when they gave us scores of pieces I hadn't known before, and I had to dig up some terms from the last exam to answer the questions about them. One score I did know because it was a piece I've listened to on my own before, the famous madrigal by Gesualdo "Moro, Lasso" but I'm sure not everyone in that room had that background I had. Not that I worry too much about this grade, I got A's on the other 2 for the year. Second half of this test on Friday...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> It seems that your musical career is starting to take shape. I'm glad for you, probably you will have a brilliant future.
> I would love to have that special "gift" or "talent" you have, it must be great to feel special.


Haha, thank you, but it was just a school concert thingy that music was performed at.

I don't believe there is such thing as being "gifted" in music. You find something you're passionate about and you work hard at it.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha, thank you, but it was just a school concert thingy that music was performed at.
> 
> I don't believe there is such thing as being "gifted" in music. You find something you're passionate about and you work hard at it.


Of course.


----------



## violadude

A piece I wrote for percussion ensemble premiered tonight. They screwed up pretty badly (they didn't end the piece together....) but they still did a pretty good job for how many rehearsals they had and it was kind of a hard piece.


----------



## clavichorder

Sick, bored, and oddly anxious and defensive. Sometimes its nice, reading, sleeping, and watching netflix. Then I get thinking about things, its been a good stretch since I've allowed myself to cave in like this. I am fearful of the very negative ways in which may brain works. I too readily spot a cause for self loathing, or to hate someone else and there are some nasty comparisons with others(on top of jealous comparisons with people of talent or admirable qualities, especially ones that compare me to people I'd never want to be like) happening incessantly. I haven't been able to talk to anyone about it and I don't trust the internet as a means as much as I used to. 

I guess the interpersonal turmoil I was dealing with not too long ago is catching up with me now that I am limited in what I can do. Might be a factor, who knows.


----------



## clavichorder

Its been a long time since I've been drunk. The most notable and first of only two times, it was quite a bit too much. I went through different emotional states; uncontrollable laughter and silliness, repetitive announcements about loving certain people(which are not things that I would have suspected much if I didn't get that drunk that one time), sinking spell and depression, some intense fear, and then a general blandness of emotion and thought.

Is there truth in alcohol, like is said by a lot of people? It does weaken inhibition yes, but is the layer of thought that lurks beneath inhibition really the stuff that should characterize us as human beings?


----------



## neoshredder

If you drink alcohol too often, being sober becomes quite boring. I'm experiencing that lately. I'm thinking how much better it would be if I was drinking. Your brain gets used to that feeling and it's a total letdown when it doesn't get it.


----------



## clavichorder

It must be an entirely different thing to know alcohol from a regular use perspective. I don't have good access. I know the experience of 1 major binge and two other times being drunk, so it is both a scary and fascinating thing to me. 

I probably take a greater interest in the psychology of it all than is wise, because I am definitely not thinking clinically about it.


----------



## neoshredder

I believe Sibelius had issues with Alcohol. I heard his 4th Symphony was inspired by it. Alcohol though fun is probably not as fascinating as some of the other drugs. The more fascinating they are, the more devastating the long term effects could be.


----------



## Ramako

I have never _really_ got drunk... I assume... I drink quite often, but only in small amounts.



clavichorder said:


> Is there truth in alcohol, like is said by a lot of people? It does weaken inhibition yes, but is the layer of thought that lurks beneath inhibition really the stuff that should characterize us as human beings?


Good question, and I would say no. We can choose to do or not do things that are against our nature for the good of us and those around us. Hopefully in time the nature will come round to what we want. Still, if being drunk removes our self-control, then it would remove this capability from us. That is (one reason) why I don't want to get really drunk, because I rely so heavily on conscious self-control.


----------



## neoshredder

I feel in control. I just don't care about the consequences.


----------



## HoraeObscura

Alcohol... worst drug ever...


----------



## neoshredder

HoraeObscura said:


> Alcohol... worst drug ever...


Crack... worst drug ever...  Never tried it but just hearing what people's experiences of it were. And the blue meth. (Breaking Bad reference)


----------



## HoraeObscura

you're right...

alcohol, worst mind altering thing I've ever tried


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> If you drink alcohol too often, being sober becomes quite boring. I'm experiencing that lately. I'm thinking how much better it would be if I was drinking. Your brain gets used to that feeling and it's a total letdown when it doesn't get it.


James Hetfield said that life is more exciting when he is sober.


----------



## Ravndal

James Hetfield is an idiot


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> James Hetfield is an idiot


Why do you think so?


----------



## Kopachris

do sol do re me... seems to be a recurring opening figure in _Music for Ear Training, 3rd Edition_. I wonder if it's just to mess with us like how they'll sometimes put the same letter answer several times in a row on multiple-choice tests. 

In any case, I'm getting sick of hearing it.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> If you drink alcohol too often, being sober becomes quite boring. I'm experiencing that lately. I'm thinking how much better it would be if I was drinking. Your brain gets used to that feeling and it's a total letdown when it doesn't get it.


I'm concerned to hear that neo. Alcohol dependence is no small thing. My father is an alcoholic, a "functional" alcoholic. But the functional term is a joke because it still can tear up the alcoholic's life as well as those they care about. Not saying you are an alcoholic, but when you find that you're bored sober, that's a time to start seriously evaluating things, and perhaps seeking help.


----------



## Lenfer

I am very, very tired!  My apologies if you have sent me a message and I haven't replied I've been so tired I think I may have the beginning of a cold. 

I've been Christmas shopping today spent so much I feel a bit guilty but it's for other people so it's not so bad. I did get a few freebies for moi from *AG* which was nice.

Think we'll be bathing the dog soon and she knows ha she is hiding somewhere around here.


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> I am very, very tired!  My apologies if you have sent me a message and I haven't replied I've been so tired I think I may have the beginning of a cold.
> 
> I've been Christmas shopping today *spent so much I feel a bit guilty *but it's for other people so it's not so bad. I did get a few freebies for moi from *AG* which was nice.
> 
> Think we'll be bathing the dog soon and she knows ha she is hiding somewhere around here.


Don't if everyone would be just saving or making money the economy never gets better!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today in my theory class, a violist, cellist, and myself played a short composition I made. I recorded it too.  I won't get it uploaded until later though. Everyone liked it though.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> I'm concerned to hear that neo. Alcohol dependence is no small thing. My father is an alcoholic, a "functional" alcoholic. But the functional term is a joke because it still can tear up the alcoholic's life as well as those they care about. Not saying you are an alcoholic, but when you find that you're bored sober, that's a time to start seriously evaluating things, and perhaps seeking help.


I've been on and off with alcohol for 9 years. I would probably be better off if Alcohol didn't existed but I've done well knowing when to take breaks. And yeah it sucks if you are interested in mind-alterings drugs. It's basically a super sugar high that lasts a long time. And then you get a super sugar low.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> Why do you think so?


Hetfield went overboard. Alcohollica. Drink'em All... haha So yeah he needed to stop. I guess lying to yourself is one of those steps to help you stop. lol


----------



## clavichorder

I have heard its healthy to drink often and in small amounts, actually. It may be partly propaganda or some other such stuff just like the milk farmers putting milk so high on the food pyramid they show to kids, or wine people and their good for your heart, longevity stuff(which might be true, I dunno).



Ramako said:


> Good question, and I would say no. We can choose to do or not do things that are against our nature for the good of us and those around us. Hopefully in time the nature will come round to what we want. Still, if being drunk removes our self-control, then it would remove this capability from us. That is (one reason) why I don't want to get really drunk, because I rely so heavily on conscious self-control.


Its a comforting thing to get secure in my head. Alcohol and fear(actually, a character in a fiction book(disputable source) I am reading, said that an uncontrollable overactive imagination is what causes people to not be able to behave rationally, not fear so much) are the two things I've found most capable of screwing up my ability to take care of myself emotionally, to care about others, and to think rationally about big issues and not feel too compelled by conspiracy theories. I knew a guy who was a calm, quiet person, into playing piano and computers, but broke some property on alcohol and claimed it was not the first instance. He definitely had festering anger against this organization, but no way he would have done that sober and why should a drunken act be allowed to define him?

I feel more forgiving of it when I see it on the outside than when I see it in myself, so I have to remind myself that an onlooker might feel the same about me.

Hopefully nature does come round.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Don't if everyone would be just saving or making money the economy never gets better!


'Tis the seasons. That's the spirit.


----------



## Kopachris

I killed a cute little kid today. Shot in the back of the head with a .45 round. Well, maybe it wasn't a kid--just a small adult. (In case you haven't figured it out already, I'm talking about a goat.) This is the second time I've killed an animal that wasn't an insect, arachnid, or fish. My mom bought us a goat to feed to our dogs, but got cold feet when it came time to do the deed. She had no trouble butchering it; she just got too nervous about killing it.



clavichorder said:


> I have heard its healthy to drink often and in small amounts, actually. It may be partly propaganda or some other such stuff just like the milk farmers putting milk so high on the food pyramid they show to kids, or wine people and their good for your heart, longevity stuff(which might be true, I dunno).


Supposedly, small amounts of alcohol, often, (a drink or two per day) help prevent hypertension. And, of course, red wine contains a bunch of antioxidants that are supposed to be good for you.


----------



## Praeludium

I like so much to have music lessons. Today I had a guitar lesson from 9 AM to 10:30 and then piano from 11 to 12. I'm playing great music (apart from a salon music piece - XIXth century guitar repertoire...).

In January my conservatory will re-open in a new building. Huge, brand new, very spacious, near the river, etc. So cooooool. I'll probably spend all my time there - at least as much as I can.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today in my theory class, a violist, cellist, and myself played a short composition I made. I recorded it too.  I won't get it uploaded until later though. Everyone liked it though.


I uploaded it to the "Today's Composers" subsection of the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I like so much to have music lessons. Today I had a guitar lesson from 9 AM to 10:30 and then piano from 11 to 12. I'm playing great music (apart from a salon music piece - XIXth century guitar repertoire...).
> 
> In January my conservatory will re-open in a new building. Huge, brand new, very spacious, near the river, etc. So cooooool. I'll probably spend all my time there - at least as much as I can.


Sounds great. Except for the XIXth century guitar repertoire thing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Conducted my composition for primary school concerts today. Schools finished for the year for me now.


----------



## neoshredder

Does that mean you'll be on TC a lot more now?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Does that mean you'll be on TC a lot more now?


I'll try.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Conducted my composition for primary school concerts today. Schools finished for the year for me now.


A little Summer sun light would be welcome around here...

Edit: should be careful what I wish for, that would be an unnatural thing anyway.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Conducted my composition for primary school concerts today. Schools finished for the year for me now.


congrats *AG*! 

I'm waiting on the doctor paying me a visit I'm coughing up some nasty things, I may need to go into hospital for awhile.


----------



## jani

Lenfer said:


> congrats *AG*!
> 
> I'm waiting on the doctor paying me a visit I'm coughing up some nasty things, I may need to go into hospital for awhile.


----------



## clavichorder

That's no fun Lenfer, I have been coughing phlegm too, but I am on the recovery wagon and hope you are there soon too!


----------



## Lunasong

My trip to the grocery store.

Since it was near lunchtime, I stopped at the salad bar to prepare a salad. As I put the rubber band around the plastic box, it snapped and my salad went flying. I located a store associate to tell her that a clean-up was required, and continued with my shopping.
Not long after, I was in the pet aisle, hefting a bag of cat litter off the shelf. The bag I selected had a hole in it and thus I left a pile of loose litter in the aisle. Again, I went looking for an associate, and found THE SAME ONE! I went clear across the store to find someone else to announce the clean-up.

I felt like a walking disaster.


----------



## jani

Just learn Eye of the tiger. 
Its very simple.
It would work very well as a first song to learn for a guitarist because its great and very easy.


----------



## neoshredder

Or Intro to One from Metallica.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Or Intro to One from Metallica.


first whole song i ever learned was Enter Sandman.


----------



## Kopachris

This shouldn't be funny, but it is: Cigna (our healthcare provider) just called, asking for my dad, presumably for financial purposes. I had to inform them, "I'm sorry, but he's currently at St. Luke's Medical Center in Twin Falls right now." She replied, "Oh... *pause* you mean he's in the hospital?! I'm so sorry!" She hung up.

He is in the hospital right now--he was having severe chest pains and thought his boss at work decided he should be checked out in case of heart attack. He'll probably be in the hospital overnight while they check for blocked arteries (and if there are any, clear them), but he'll be fine.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Or Intro to One from Metallica.


My husband learned the start of "Nothing Else Matters" on our piano. Sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## Praeludium

Thinking about taking the lute and HIP instruments - and learning to [really] improvise, in any style (included my own language).

I'm this :









Anyway, this isn't the first time I think about this. Also, I think the thing that really "calls" me and at which I'm the more at ease (despite the fact that I have to really overcome "technical hurdles", ie. mainly train my ears and mind until I can write anything I've in my head, and I'm very far from this) is composing. 
But I don't compose enough (I finished some pieces but I lost them. I don't consider them to be worthy of anything more than going to the trash bin) to really say "I'll be a composer". 
I feel like I have to learn everything that a composer needs (piano - included having great sight-reading skills in order to read any score -, harmony/counterpoint, analysis, even just listening to new music seriously in order to understand it, huge aural skills, etc.) before trying to write "real works", ie. works I'd call "my works as an artist" and not just relatively short student pieces. 
Piano is going well but I probably need to practise more other things - as well as simply writing, writing, writing, "dans le style de" or personnal (student) works.

And I'm not even in a "I hate guitar" phase ! I noticed how beautiful and how unique the _rosette_ was and am just back from practicing a great renaissance piece - hence maybe the lute thing.


----------



## violadude

Sorry to get political, but I'm just contemplating why Christians (especially here in the USA) tend to be so in support of capitalism. Certainly Jesus never said anything that even remotely came close to supporting a capitalist system. Also, there is a passage in the book of Acts that describes what kind of society all the believers (I'm assuming they mean Christians...) are living in, and it literally describes a Marxist/Communist society pretty much to a T. So what gives? 

All that believed were together, and had all things in common; And sold their possessions and goods, and parted them to all men, as every man had need.
(Acts 2:44-45)

"*There was not a needy person among them, for as many as owned lands or houses sold them and brought the proceeds of what was sold. They laid it at the apostles' feet, and it was distributed to each as any had need*. There was a Levite, a native of Cyprus, Joseph, to whom the apostles gave the name Barnabas (which means "son of encouragement"). He sold a field that belonged to him, then brought the money, and laid it at the apostles' feet.
(Acts 4:34-37)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am sorry for getting political together with you, but it is one thing to willingly sell your possessions and give money to the poor and quite another thing to have your possessions or your money taken from you by the government. 

Plus, as far as I know history, every single Marxist/Communist regime was and is anti-Christian: the USSR, Cuba, North Korea, China etc. They want to keep the control over the minds of their populations to themselves and are not willing to cede it to anyone else (f.e. God).

(It's already after midnight here, so objections and counter-arguments will be answered tomorrow. Good night, TC!)


----------



## neoshredder

How about the comments about those that don't work shouldn't eat. I believe that was in the Bible somewhere. So yeah Capitalism is just fine. It inspires the individual to work hard. Productive system.


----------



## Sonata

Currently looking at job prospects in the area. My boss recently sold the family practice where I work, and it's kind of looking like a hostile takeover. I really don't want to leave, but it's a good time to see if I can get some better offers.

It's like bad deja vu really. Two years ago, when my son was six months old, my position was eliminated due to downsizing and we had to relocate. I'm finally really comfortable and settled into this job. I have a four month old baby girl and am again having to evaluate my career prospects. It's really disenheartening when I've wanted to settle down and build a long term career in one office. Know my patients over the long term.....see babies grow up, teenagers go off to college, adult patients retire. I'm growing really disillusioned. This isn't what you go into medicine expecting things to be like.

End rant. Sorry.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> How about the comments about those that don't work shouldn't eat. I believe that was in the Bible somewhere. So yeah Capitalism is just fine. It inspires the individual to work hard. Productive system.


So what would that verse mean in light of the other verse?


----------



## neoshredder

It means the Bible supports Capitalism.


----------



## Lunasong

neoshredder said:


> How about the comments about those that don't work shouldn't eat.


2 Thessalonians 3:10.
But read the context for better understanding.

And now, dear brothers and sisters, we give you this command with the authority of our Lord Jesus Christ: Stay away from any Christian who lives in idleness and doesn't follow the tradition of hard work we gave you. For you know that you ought to follow our example. We were never lazy when we were with you. We never accepted food from anyone without paying for it. We worked hard day and night so that we would not be a burden to any of you. It wasn't that we didn't have the right to ask you to feed us, but we wanted to give you an example to follow. Even while we were with you, we gave you this rule: "Whoever does not work should not eat." 
Yet we hear that some of you are living idle lives, refusing to work and wasting time meddling in other people's business. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ, we appeal to such people--no, we command them: Settle down and get to work. Earn your own living. As for you, brothers and sisters, never tire of doing what is good.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> It means the Bible supports Capitalism.


Ya but then why does it support communism in the other chapter?


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Ya but then why does it support communism in the other chapter?


communism is bad mmkay...


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> communism is bad mmkay...


Well,I'm a communist, but I don't want to get into an argument about the merits of capitalism V. communism because I don't think the mods would like that. I was just wondering about that bible passage and why Christians in the USA are so fervently capitalist.


----------



## Sonata

It's not just Christians, it's Americans on the whole. Not everyone, but the average American on the street be they jewish, atheist, or christian, etc.


----------



## violadude

Sonata said:


> It's not just Christians, it's Americans on the whole. Not everyone, but the average American on the street be they jewish, atheist, or christian, etc.


Ya that's true too I suppose.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> Well,I'm a communist, but I don't want to get into an argument about the merits of capitalism V. communism because I don't think the mods would like that. I was just wondering about that bible passage and why Christians in the USA are so fervently capitalist.


There is a difference between communism and the Christian ideal of charity. In Acts, a chapter goes into detail how a number of those in the church were giving clothing and food to each other freely in a commune fashion. Acts 2:44-46, "All the believers were together and had everything in common. They sold property and possessions to give to anyone who had need. Every day they continued to meet together in the temple courts. They broke bread in their homes and ate together with glad and sincere hearts." But this is different from communism which says it's everyone's _duty_ to give to everyone, whether you want to or not. Communism is the involuntary distribution of wealth done _impersonally _through an overhead government, while Christianity promotes personal charity, the individual's contribution to those of their Church as done through love. Communism doesn't provide the same motivation or gratification in giving one's resources to the rest of society. Also, Christianity doesn't obligate the Church to give in the same fashion to everyone in the world as it would gladly for itself. Therefore, all the better if _everyone _becomes Christians, because then the Church community _would _be everyone! 

Of course, you may be a pragmatist who says it doesn't matter if wealth is distributed with or without personal love, as long as it gets done. But then why would you care _at all_ about the welfare of society? So _what for _would you give your belongings to others? Duty? Duty is slavery. And I wouldn't live under a slave-society. Or maybe just personal ambition, "_I'll_ do better personally with others doing well around me," well, that's regular selfishness. And isn't selfishness the root of _greed _too? Then what's the difference between "capitalist" greed and socialism for personal gain? Goes to show both aren't the right answer, eh? Because there's still selfishness in society that we can't remove.

*PM me if you want to talk more, I had to say it here since you asked, but this went off Thread topic.*

Back to original topic...

I had my last large ensemble concert of the semester last night with the Symphony Orchestra. I played 2nd flute in R. Strauss' Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, and it could have gone better with some strange things happening that didn't happen in rehearsal, but I guess that just happens. Nonetheless, it came off really well, the audience loved it, and I felt I did my part very well, making my personal contribution to the group.

This week is Jury, and the beginning of my finals. Counting down days til I leave! Monday night of next week is the aim.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There is a difference between communism and the Christian ideal of charity. In Acts, a chapter goes into detail how a number of those in the church were giving clothing and food to each other freely in a commune fashion. Acts 2:44-46, "All the believers were together and had everything in common. They sold property and possessions to give to anyone who had need. Every day they continued to meet together in the temple courts. They broke bread in their homes and ate together with glad and sincere hearts." But this is different from communism which says it's everyone's _duty_ to give to everyone, whether you want to or not. Communism is the involuntary distribution of wealth done _impersonally _through an overhead government, while Christianity promotes personal charity, the individual's contribution to those of their Church as done through love. Communism doesn't provide the same motivation or gratification in giving one's resources to the rest of society. Also, Christianity doesn't obligate the Church to give in the same fashion to everyone in the world as it would gladly for itself. Therefore, all the better if _everyone _becomes Christians, because then the Church community _would _be everyone!
> 
> Of course, you may be a pragmatist who says it doesn't matter if wealth is distributed with or without personal love, as long as it gets done. But then why would you care _at all_ about the welfare of society? So _what for _would you give your belongings to others? Duty? Duty is slavery. And I wouldn't live under a slave-society. Or maybe just personal ambition, "_I'll_ do better personally with others doing well around me," well, that's regular selfishness. And isn't selfishness the root of _greed _too? Then what's the difference between "capitalist" greed and socialism for personal gain? Goes to show both aren't the right answer, eh? Because there's still selfishness in society that we can't remove.
> 
> *PM me if you want to talk more, I had to say it here since you asked, but this went off Thread topic.*


Well, I don't have that much more to say, other than that in true communism, as defined by Marx, there is technically no government forcing anyone to do anything either. The ideal you described is basically the same as pure communism. By a Marxist definition, there has never been a country that has reached a communist state, all have collapsed in the process of reaching the communist phase of Marxism.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> Well, I don't have that much more to say, other than that in true communism, as defined by Marx, there is technically no government forcing anyone to do anything either. The ideal you described is basically the same as pure communism. By a Marxist definition, there has never been a country that has reached a communist state, all have collapsed in the process of reaching the communist phase of Marxism.


Maybe they should just realized that Christianity was the means to that ideal, then they would have all converted and reached the "communist" state, i.e. real love, if that's what communism is really about. 

(This is facetious speaking though. Just as there's never been a perfect communist state, so there's never been a true Christian state, not even theocracies. The Human Nature must be put into account. There is talk in the Brothers Karamazov of what a Church _as _State would look like, although it's negated with other facts of reality. It just can't happen. Here.)


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Maybe they should just realized that Christianity was the means to that ideal, then they would have all converted and reached the "communist" state, i.e. real love, if that's what communism is really about.
> 
> (This is facetious speaking though. Just as there's never been a perfect communist state, so there's never been a true Christian state, not even theocracies. The Human Nature must be put into account. There is talk in the Brothers Karamazov of what a Church _as _State would look like, although it's negated with other facts of reality. It just can't happen. Here.)


Well, I suppose from a Christian perspective, those people in the Acts quote were able to live that way because they were following God or had the spirit of God in them or something similar to that yes?

From a communist perspective, we say that the greedy and selfish side of human nature can basically be bred out of us, so that a communist society without a state/government could be reached in that way.


----------



## Cnote11

Bred out, or just mitigated? Greed and selfishness, or at least an exacerbated version of these qualities, may just be a byproduct of the culture that we live in. Certain stimuli cause certain repercussions. Alter the stimuli and you will see differening results. One only believes these things are concrete because they do not question their underlying assumptions about human interaction, value, and the system that they are born into. We're smart enough to manipulate --at least to some extent-- our natural instincts. Perhaps this is what you mean by "breeding out".


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Bred out, or just mitigated? Greed and selfishness, or at least an exacerbated version of these qualities, may just be a byproduct of the culture that we live in. Certain stimuli cause certain repercussions. Alter the stimuli and you will see differening results. One only believes these things are concrete because they do not question their underlying assumptions about human interaction, value, and the system that they are born into. We're smart enough to manipulate --at least to some extent-- our natural instincts. Perhaps this is what you mean by "breeding out".


That's more or less what I meant. For example, a few generations of dogs that have been raised in the wild will be violent and feral. But if you take those dogs and start raising them in a domesticated environment, those wild and violent qualities will eventually be essentially erased out of that dogs nature and thus the dogs become domesticated after a few generations. The same basic principal applies to humans since humans are also animals. So in this analogy, communists would see the environment that produced the violent feral dogs as the capitalist system, and a system that promotes communist ideals will eventually produce the analogous of the domesticated dogs rather than the feral ones.

Anyway, yes, animal nature (human or otherwise) does not exist in a vacuum. It changes based on the environment because animals are adaptable creatures.


----------



## Cnote11

You can't domesticate every breed of animal, however. Also, there is debate to how much of the behavioral change is on a genetic level. Perhaps you're not meaning it on a genetic level, but that is what "breed out" implies to me. Nevertheless, I personally agree with the concept and think it has great merit. We could learn a great deal about human behavior if given the chance to study these things. This is one of the main reasons I'm going into the field I am going into.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> You can't domesticate every breed of animal, however. Also, there is debate to how much of the behavioral change is on a genetic level. Perhaps you're not meaning it on a genetic level, but that is what "breed out" implies to me. Nevertheless, I personally agree with the concept and think it has great merit. We could learn a great deal about human behavior if given the chance to study these things. This is one of the main reasons I'm going into the field I am going into.


True, you can domesticate chimpanzees though can't you? I could be mistaken but I believe you can and they are the closest animal to us in every (or nearly every) aspect.


----------



## Cnote11

No, chimpanzees are not domesticated and never have been. Domestication requires some type of selective (artificial) breeding in order to emphasize a quality within a population. Chimpanzees probably do not have the temperament for domestication and they do not breed and mature quickly enough to really establish a domesticated breed. Plus, there is no reason to domesticate them. A domesticated breed will be fundamentally different from their wild counterpart genetically. What you're referring to would be taming chimpanzees, which has happened e.g. Bubbles, Michael Jackson's chimp. Although, many tamed chimps are known to still have violent outbreaks - hey, just like humans! It would be rather interesting to try to artificially produce babies and attempt to domesticate them! However, this would be looked at as unethical.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> No, chimpanzees are not domesticated and never have been. Domestication requires some type of selective (artificial) breeding in order to emphasize a quality within a population. Chimpanzees probably do not have the temperament for domestication and they do not breed and mature quickly enough to really establish a domesticated breed. Plus, there is no reason to domesticate them. A domesticated breed will be fundamentally different from their wild counterpart genetically. What you're referring to would be taming chimpanzees, which has happened e.g. Bubbles, Michael Jackson's chimp. Although, many tamed chimps are known to still have violent outbreaks - hey, just like humans! It would be rather interesting to try to artificially produce babies and attempt to domesticate them! However, this would be looked at as unethical.


Oh ok, that makes sense. I was getting domesticated and tamed mixed up.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Just thinking...*

I apologize in advance vor getting political again, but how come hardly anyone in the West, apart from a few marginal groups, supports national socialism Hitler-style (and no, I am not asking this because I want more support for it, since I do not!), because everyone understands what a deadly and totalitarian ideology it is, and yet there are so many supporters of marxism/communism? After all, the latter ideology is at least as totalitarian and has cost at least as many lives in the countries it has been implemented in: millions of people shot without trial or or died of hunger and cold in labor camps. Why does that happen, because of a lack of knowledge or simply because the former marxist/communist countries have not officially renounced this ideology in the way Germany has renounced nazism?


----------



## Ukko

SiegendesLicht said:


> I apologize in advance vor getting political again, but how come hardly anyone in the West, apart from a few marginal groups, supports national socialism Hitler-style (and no, I am not asking this because I want more support for it, since I do not!), because everyone understands what a deadly and totalitarian ideology it is, and yet there are so many supporters of marxism/communism? After all, the latter ideology is at least as totalitarian and has cost at least as many lives in the countries it has been implemented in: millions of people shot without trial or or died of hunger and cold in labor camps. Why does that happen, because of a lack of knowledge or simply because the former marxist/communist countries have not officially renounced this ideology in the way Germany has renounced nazism?


Real communism is a utopian concept (ref hippy communes for instance), and has nothing much in common with the regimes you are thinking of. Some of the whippersnappers here are in their utopia-liking phase.

The differences between fascism and the burgeoning plutocracy are mostly cosmetic.


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> I apologize in advance vor getting political again, but how come hardly anyone in the West, apart from a few marginal groups, supports national socialism Hitler-style (and no, I am not asking this because I want more support for it, since I do not!), because everyone understands what a deadly and totalitarian ideology it is, and yet there are so many supporters of marxism/communism? After all, the latter ideology is at least as totalitarian and has cost at least as many lives in the countries it has been implemented in: millions of people shot without trial or or died of hunger and cold in labor camps. Why does that happen, because of a lack of knowledge or simply because the former marxist/communist countries have not officially renounced this ideology in the way Germany has renounced nazism?


Marxism and communism as an ideology and political theory is not authoritarian in nature. Instances such as the Stalinist regime are examples of communist revolutions being hi-jacked by bureaucratic politics. Before Stalin came into power the Soviet Union was one of the most progressive and humanitarian countries at that time. Also, keep in mind that living standards could only be raised a certain degree at that time given the fact that after the revolution, the Soviets were faced with the enormous task of transitioning from an agricultural economy to an industrial economy in order to compete the capitalist economies.


----------



## Mesa

I just tackled the task of peeling and consuming a large Seville orange. It resulted in sore fingertips and partial citrus-induced blindness.

Now i remember why i haven't eaten one in about 5 years.


----------



## Sonata

Maybe we should move all the political stuff to its own thread? Sounds like it's getting really popular and then it can have its section in the community forum.


----------



## Chrythes

violadude said:


> Marxism and communism as an ideology and political theory is not authoritarian in nature. Instances such as the Stalinist regime are examples of communist revolutions being hi-jacked by bureaucratic politics. Before Stalin came into power the Soviet Union was one of the most progressive and humanitarian countries at that time. Also, keep in mind that living standards could only be raised a certain degree at that time given the fact that after the revolution, the Soviets were faced with the enormous task of transitioning from an agricultural economy to an industrial economy in order to compete the capitalist economies.


Before Stalin they had Lenin, which wasn't as bad as Stalin but you can't possible say that it was a very humanitarian and progressive country. The other way around - the Bolsheviks took the food from the peasants and divided it among themselves - leading to a hunger that resulted in the death of millions. Before Lenin, during the times of the Russian Empire, at least from the standpoint of the occupied countries (in this case Lithuania) these were also aweful. Our language was banned, our books were burned - these were the attempts to russianise Lithuania by killing off our culture. So don't talk about times that weren't.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

And all that only in one country, the USSR, not mentioning Mao Tse Tung with his "cultural revolution", the three generations of North Korean dictators etc. A state simply cannot exist like a hippie commune, even those did not always end very well. And as for collectively owned property... in the post-USSR there is a saying: "what belongs to everybody, belongs to nobody", meaning such ownerless property is either left without care or simply stolen.

PS. I think as well, it would be a good idea to move the political stuff someplace else.


----------



## clavichorder

Just completed a vocal jury despite my pneumonia. Haven't dealt with a fever in a while so antibiotics must be working, and only one more school related task, so I can rest and not worry about relapsing after tomorrow.


----------



## Ramako

SiegendesLicht said:


> PS. I think as well, it would be a good idea to move the political stuff someplace else.


I agree. Definitely keeping a lid on it here personally


----------



## Meaghan

I work in the music library at my college, sitting at the desk every Monday night. I've been trying to read, but the room is much too full of giggly sophomores preparing for their 19th century music history final (those were the days) and flirting with each other. Kids. Noisy kids.


----------



## Sonata

So with this buyout of the family practice where I work, I will no longer have dental insurance. Because apparently a small 
"mom & pop" office that's in debt can take care of their employees with dental but a faceless, moneymongering corporation cannot. Swell



clavichorder said:


> Just completed a vocal jury despite my pneumonia. Haven't dealt with a fever in a while so antibiotics must be working, and only one more school related task, so I can rest and not worry about relapsing after tomorrow.


Good for you! That had to be really tough.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> So with this buyout of the family practice where I work, I will no longer have dental insurance. Because apparently a small
> "mom & pop" office that's in debt can take care of their employees with dental but a faceless, moneymongering corporation cannot. Swell
> [...]


_Sonata_, if that employer is frosting your nether regions, you could investigate _Ridgewood Associates_, a care provider in my town. Don't know if they're hiring, but they should be. Because my town is small (~6000 pop.) and in the sticks, urbanites usually find the shopping, pay and amenities to be inadequate. On the other hand there are few goings-on to distract you from the piano, and just about everyone you meet looks you in the eye; might even nod.

Just suggesting an option, not complaining about your complaining.


----------



## Cnote11

I will be absent from TC for a week starting the 14th. I will be going down to Philadelphia to get some things in order and take a tour of the university. Will be a fun time, I hope. I might be on, provided my bus has wi-fi, on the way back, since it is a lovely 15 hour trip.


----------



## Praeludium

It's 2 AM, I have to wake up at 6 AM, and still have a few hours of work to do. 

And when I write AM I think : A Major chord. AMb5M7. Cool chord.
How would you write a chord like that in english/american : C# G B D. It's not a big complicated one. It appears many times in Takemitsu's Into the woods.


----------



## Sonata

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Sonata_, if that employer is frosting your nether regions, you could investigate _Ridgewood Associates_, a care provider in my town. Don't know if they're hiring, but they should be. Because my town is small (~6000 pop.) and in the sticks, urbanites usually find the shopping, pay and amenities to be inadequate. On the other hand there are few goings-on to distract you from the piano, and just about everyone you meet looks you in the eye; might even nod.
> 
> Just suggesting an option, not complaining about your complaining.


Thanks so much for the thought. We own a home here now, so we don't really have the option to relocate. It's doubtful but I am hoping to try to negotiate a little more with my salary. If that falls through, I'll be looking local. Maybe considering a switch out of family practice to emergency medicine.


----------



## clavichorder

Waiting for my ride so I can get this concert over with.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flute Jury Thursday, Music Theory Final Friday, and Meteorology and Music History Finals on Monday. Monday night, I'm outta here!!


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I'm done with things, except that one little irksome chore, signing up for classes. Also, I made a mistake and took something that was important to one of my teachers, so I am returning it tomorrow. Ain't no rest for the wicked. 'Cept I rest plenty.


----------



## clavichorder

It gets annoying watching Planet Earth DVDs with my brother. For a while, I thought he was getting into it, I was surprised and a little weirded out how into it he seemed. I mean, he did treat it more like a search for slapstick humor rather than a fascination with animal behavior, but he seemed transfixed by the arctic fox who was looking to steal an egg from some arctic geese. "Oh **** that fox came from the cuts! That fox is pretty sick." And I quickly learned that he was high, and out to have a "high time" watching a nature show. 

I mean, its fun to pretend like you are a stoner(or be one) watching animal shows sometimes, but I easily admire nature more than I admire stoner culture.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Currently in a cafe in Wagga, New South Wales, drinking a mocha. Haven't had much time for internetting...won't be back properly until next year.


----------



## Sonata

We'll miss you CoAG, but it's good you're keeping busy!

Negotiated a better wage at work. Still going to scope out the ER interview next week just to keep my options open. I tend to be loyal to a fault, now I just want to be proactive about what possibilites are available to me and my family.


----------



## Praeludium

When I last looked, the entrance examination program for Basel Musikhochschule was 30 minutes long. It is now 40 minutes long with works of four different eras. 


Cool !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Had my Jury this evening, went great. I messed up on my diatonic 3rds but mainly because I didn't practice them really this week. Then after that, went out for dinner with flutist buddies and even some clarinetists to celebrate end of Juries. Now all I have to worry about is my other written finals, but I won't even worry because studying for them won't be too bad.


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Currently in a cafe in Wagga, New South Wales, drinking a mocha. Haven't had much time for internetting...won't be back properly until next year.


Dislike button! We all miss you, CoAG.


----------



## violadude

Today is turning out to be a horribly slow, boring and dreary day.


----------



## clavichorder

I am sleepy...


----------



## JohannSBach

I started a blog, a few days ago  Could really use some feedback on what you guys would want to read there. Check it out at http://mywayintomusic.tumblr.com/


----------



## violadude

JohannSBach said:


> I started a blog, a few days ago  Could really use some feedback on what you guys would want to read there. Check it out at http://mywayintomusic.tumblr.com/


Are you planning to type up more than quotes, videos and jokes? Not meaning that in a condescending way, just wondering what you're planning to use the blog for, what kind of content it will eventually have once it gets going.


----------



## JohannSBach

violadude said:


> Are you planning to type up more than quotes, videos and jokes? Not meaning that in a condescending way, just wondering what you're planning to use the blog for, what kind of content it will eventually have once it gets going.


Well yes, the quotes and jokes were just to get it started: the red line of it all will be what happens in my life and the things I find out. Occasionally, I'll post something about some musician I heard of or was thinking of at that time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am in Canberra at the moment. So far in the cafe service has been terrible and my cappuccinos have been too milky. Canberra is otherwise quite nice; I wouldn't want to live here. 

This city has some of the finest art galleries I've been to although my parents told me off for taking one and a half hours to look at seven paintings by Australian artist Sidney Nolan (famous for his paintings of the outlaw Ned Kelly). I find it horrible that society today has been drastically decreasing the average attention span.

Currently I'm sitting inside the entrance of the National Museum of Australia (got free wifi here) and soon I will see what this place has to offer. Very big building, fine modern architecture.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am in Canberra at the moment. So far in the cafe service has been terrible and my cappuccinos have been too milky. Canberra is otherwise quite nice; I wouldn't want to live here.
> 
> This city has some of the finest art galleries I've been to although my parents told me off for taking one and a half hours to look at seven paintings by Australian artist Sidney Nolan (famous for his paintings of the outlaw Ned Kelly). I find it horrible that society today has been drastically decreasing the average attention span.
> 
> Currently I'm sitting inside the entrance of the National Museum of Australia (got free wifi here) and soon I will see what this place has to offer. Very big building, fine modern architecture.


I miss Australia.


----------



## Praeludium

I was sick the last two days. This morning I woke up feeling a (mild) pain in my shoulders blades, and this first thing I thought was that I had maybe a bad posture during my sleep. But now I wonder if it's not my lunges since it mainly hurts when I breath. It'll probably be gone tomorrow anyway.

But this isn't important - apart from the fact that it prevents me from working or even just concentrating properly because I feel somewhat tired ^^
I have tons of work in guitar and piano. I'm not composing enough, it bothers me. But my mind is mostly busy with instrumental practice.

I'm beginning to break this old habit (since I was 10-11 years old) of surfing aimlessly - and bored - on the internet. I now begin to shut down my computer almost automatically when I feel like I've spent enough time on the web and that it's not useful to read the same forum ten times in the same day. This makes me happy ! So much time lost with unproper time of internet/technology - where it's supposed to make the life much simpler.


----------



## Sonata

So I was initially a little jealous that my husband has more natural ability with the piano than I do (owing in large part due to a much better memory, mine is terrible!). But now I am actually enjoying it, it's quite nice to hear him playing in the evenings.


----------



## Crudblud

I made a split tin loaf earlier that narrowly avoided looking like a giant _woman's area_.


----------



## clavichorder

nvm...really not appropriate


----------



## clavichorder

I have a lot of time on my hands and the first things on my mind are reading and watching all things science fiction. But I am fully aware that I can only do so much of that on its own, before I start to feel a little crazy. It takes a while to fully recover from pneumonia, and so I'm not exercising, but some intensive exercise would be a great antidote. I am still really enjoying the freedom to do what I want and am fighting the laziness with regards to one interest, but how long before I have to start actually keeping busy with a variety of tasks to keep the crazy away? I am reasonably capable of doing it, but it would require me to use my frontal lobe a little more, and lessen the depth of my involvement in the wonders of science fiction...


And...since I haven't left the house of my own accord in a while, I figure I can withstand a trip to get some chinese food and the library. Off I go.


----------



## Ravndal

Just played a recital. Was fun.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Moving off campus tonight for Winter break!

"Home" is half an hour from here, so I got lots of packing to do, but I'm gonna spend my last time with friends off campus tonight at a home near here, and _then _leave late.

This was an awesome semester. Some many great musical experiences, friendship-building, great learning in general. I became a better musician, and a person. Next semester isn't looking that pretty though, 18 credits and lots of new hard music to learn, plus extra stuff as usual to do on the side. But for now, I enjoy a good break.


----------



## clavichorder

I got Chinese food and went to the library. I took my brother's hat, which I thought was just black but actually had a skull and crossbones on it, which I was fine with but thought funny. I texted a friend about this crucial piece of information, and the T9 dictionary in my phone came up with "crossboner" instead of "crossbones." I swear I have no memory of ever having texted the word "boner" in my life, let alone that. 

Anyway, I was at the library and intending to read, just settling in, when I guy that I knew back in middle school and occasionally run into walked by. I said hi and we had a good conversation. Then a friend of his who I also remember from middle school came and we talked some more. They were going off to do something after maybe 30 min., and he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him. It may have just been a polite thing he did, but that was nice, he's a funny and nice guy and it was an enjoyable conversation.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I got Chinese food and went to the library. I took my brother's hat, which I thought was just black but actually had a skull and crossbones on it, which I was fine with but thought funny. I texted a friend about this crucial piece of information, and the T9 dictionary in my phone came up with "crossboner" instead of "crossbones." I swear I have no memory of ever having texted the word "boner" in my life, let alone that.
> 
> Anyway, I was at the library and intending to read, just settling in, when I guy that I knew back in middle school and occasionally run into walked by. I said hi and we had a good conversation. Then a friend of his who I also remember from middle school came and we talked some more. They were going off to do something after maybe 30 min., and he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him. It may have just been a polite thing he did, but that was nice, he's a funny and nice guy and it was an enjoyable conversation.


What a coincidence! I passed the library today....on a bus...lol


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> What a coincidence! I passed the library today....on a bus...lol


You are talking downtown library though right? I was at my local branch in my neighborhood.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> You are talking downtown library though right? I was at my local branch in my neighborhood.


Oh ok, nvm.


----------



## Sonata

Feeling very irritable because I haven't been able to play my piano for a couple days. I had the wrist pain (as well as some muscle soreness in my shoulders and back, though I think that's from a different source). Anyway, because I don't want any long lasting problems, I'm trying to wait until everything resolves before playing again. I miss it


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Feeling very irritable because I haven't been able to play my piano for a couple days. I had the wrist pain (as well as some muscle soreness in my shoulders and back, though I think that's from a different source). Anyway, because I don't want any long lasting problems, I'm trying to wait until everything resolves before playing again. I miss it


Since you are a health professional i know that this question can be bit stupid but have you tried stretching your Hands/wrists/fingers etc...


----------



## Sonata

Yeah, I've been doing that, along with gentle massage and an antiinflammatory. But AFTER I started to hurt. :scold: It was stupid of me not to stretch from the start, I did scales to warm up, that was all. I'm hoping the Christmas holiday will help...five days away from my work computer will give them a good rest. When I start back in I will do so playing only about ten minutes at a time, and use my new Alfred manual recommended warmups.

I think a big part of the problem is how broken my sleep is. Both kids are waking up just about every night, so I never get really good, restorative sleep.


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> Yeah, I've been doing that, along with gentle massage and an antiinflammatory. But AFTER I started to hurt. :scold: It was stupid of me not to stretch from the start, I did scales to warm up, that was all. I'm hoping the Christmas holiday will help...five days away from my work computer will give them a good rest. When I start back in I will do so playing only about ten minutes at a time, and use my new Alfred manual recommended warmups.
> 
> I think a big part of the problem is how broken my sleep is. Both kids are waking up just about every night, so I never get really good, restorative sleep.


i had the same thing at the beginning. you are playing yourself stiff. your wrist and fingers needs to be more relaxed. play at super slow speed


----------



## Sonata

Will do Ravndal  Thanks!


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> Feeling very irritable because I haven't been able to play my piano for a couple days. I had the wrist pain (as well as some muscle soreness in my shoulders and back, though I think that's from a different source). Anyway, because I don't want any long lasting problems, I'm trying to wait until everything resolves before playing again. I miss it


Join the club. I haven't been able to play guitar for years due to wrist/elbow/shoulder pain.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Join the club. I haven't been able to play guitar for years due to wrist/elbow/shoulder pain.


I feel you bro








I have being learning basic guitar songs for 2 weeks now because i am self learned and i discovered that i have some big holes on my basic skills but on the other hand. I can do some pretty advanced stuff that most can't do.

Like great Jeff Loomis said " New guitar players try to become too good too fast, they can play these crazy arpeggios etc... but they have a hard time when trying to play a basic rock song."


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im on my holiday now back at home in Amsterdam. I really enjoyed my first term in London and am looking forward to going back, but I cant rest now as my exams are in January.


Im really enjoying the conducting. I conducted a concert last tuesday with the choir in a beautiful church near Hyde Park. Afterwards in the dressing room the choir gave me a little round of applause. Next term were going to perform Rachmaninov´s The Bells so im really looking forward to getting to conduct bits of it in rehearsal.

I wish you all a great holiday.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Join the club. I haven't been able to play guitar for years due to wrist/elbow/shoulder pain.


 aww I'm sorry neo. Are there any other instruments that you're still able to play?


----------



## Vaneyes

I visited a shopping mall today, and survived.

I enjoy pre-Xmas shopping $ale$, as stores begin to get desperate about clearing inventory. 

$pend, enjoy. $pend, enjoy. 'Tis the season to be jolly (almost--still mourning the kids :angel. Fa, la, la, and all that.


----------



## Sonata

Next year will be a better Christmas I think. This year will be special because it's the first for my daughter as well as my nephew, but otherwise is a tough one.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just come from the very first live performance of Wagner I have seen in my life! My hands still hurt a bit from too much clapping. OK, I must admit it was not the absolutely super best "Siegfried" ever, after all the place where I live is not New York or Vienna, but it was still pretty good and just the excitement of being there, of hearing the orchestra live was incredible. 
:trp::clap::cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just saw the new movie version of Anna Karenina. If you all haven't seen it yet, I strongly _strongly _recommend it. You can count on me, I've read the book, and I think the movie did as well justice to it as one would expect. It really brought out the misery of Anna, and the important message that Tolstoy was trying to get across all along, the real path to happiness.


----------



## kv466

Vaneyes said:


> I visited a shopping mall today, and survived.
> 
> I enjoy pre-Xmas shopping $ale$, as stores begin to get desperate about clearing inventory.
> 
> $pend, enjoy. $pend, enjoy. 'Tis the season to be jolly (almost--still mourning the kids :angel. Fa, la, la, and all that.


Call me a Grinch but I can't wait til traffic and parking goes back to normal! Luckily, I am mostly a creature of the night.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> aww I'm sorry neo. Are there any other instruments that you're still able to play?


All instruments I can think of use your hands. Unless I find a cure to my unknown disease, I guess not.


----------



## kv466

neoshredder said:


> Join the club. I haven't been able to play guitar for years due to wrist/elbow/shoulder pain.


I'm sorry to hear that, Shredder. Man,...that scares me. I've been having to take ibuprofen just to get through my bass gigs lately and there are times that my hand completely freezes up and I have to play somehow because this is live...it's a real downer. I even had to kill my favorite band because it was only a duo and I was lead guitar on acoustic; only lead I can do now is on electric. 

Thank bog for our ears!


----------



## samurai

Right now, I am simply trying to come to terms with the terrible news of our fellow member Lenfer's death. My heart goes out to her husband and family. She struck me as being a very kind, caring and gentle person. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Kopachris

I hold a lot of things in--let them simmer and ferment in my mind. The news of L'enfer's death has caused all those things to well up. I have to put on a good face at work, but tonight's my Friday. When I get off work, I'm going to go for a walk and let it out.

I think I'll write an elegy--a setting of _Chanson d'automne_.


----------



## neoshredder

Depression. Part of it about Lenfer. The other part is I have yet to make anything of my life. Have yet to address any of my needs to make a satisfactory life. My mental state is of being a nervous wreck which get in the way of everything. Music is basically what I live for at the moment.


----------



## Mickey

[email protected] I'm flatent and I did 90% of my Xmas shopping online. I think I need Beano; I'm a regular philharmonic. Ew. I've been this way all day.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> All instruments I can think of use your hands. Unless I find a cure to my unknown disease, I guess not.


You could sing! It is highly underrated, and a world of classical music would open up to you if you sought out classical training. Singing in a group ensemble is like nothing else.

The best thing about it is that even as an adult, with interest and practice, you could most certainly become good enough to sing advanced music with a skilled ensemble.


----------



## neoshredder

Thanks for the suggestion. But I don't like singing. I'm better now. Just gotta plan for the future and things will work out. Or not work out. Either ways, it is not worth worrying constantly over.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

neoshredder said:


> Depression. Part of it about Lenfer. The other part is I have yet to make anything of my life. Have yet to address any of my needs to make a satisfactory life. My mental state is of being a nervous wreck which get in the way of everything. Music is basically what I live for at the moment.


Go listen to some Arensky. He would have understood you, seriously. A good deal about his music reveals the "nervous wreck" he was too. Not that he ever resolved his problems, but his music shows him processing his emotions, which is quite neat. (I have in mind his Suite no. 4 for 2 pianos, "the Dream")


----------



## Sonata

Getting my husband exposed to more classical music. He has liked it in the past, just isn't the classical nut I've become! Doesn't really listen to it though he enjoys some. But I think getting the piano into our home was a good entry point. I have been chatting his ear off with commentary on the different composers, and introduced him to the rest of the moonlight sonata tonight as well as Bach's solo cello suite #2, AND Rachmaninoff's piano concerto #2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Getting my husband exposed to more classical music. He has liked it in the past, just isn't the classical nut I've become! Doesn't really listen to it though he enjoys some. But I think getting the piano into our home was a good entry point. I have been chatting his ear off with commentary on the different composers, and introduced him to the rest of the moonlight sonata tonight as well as Bach's solo cello suite #2, AND Rachmaninoff's piano concerto #2


I started as a classical music fanatic, then it tapered off in my mid 20s. I didn't listen to classical music for a long time until I bought my wife a piano. I became interested in how it sounded, so I bought an Erik Satie tape. That tape got me interested in more of Satie, then Beethoven, and from there it spawned 100s of CDs which are squirreled away around my house, tons of marked scores, a lot of music books, and eventually membership among this fine group, where I met you.

So start making room around your house; it's coming. 

[Note: Ah, Rocky 2! As the old movie said, "There's the baby, Rachmaninoff. Give him the full treatment. Come in like gangbusters. Good old Rachmaninoff. The 2nd piano concerto. Never misses."]


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Getting my husband exposed to more classical music. He has liked it in the past, just isn't the classical nut I've become! Doesn't really listen to it though he enjoys some. But I think getting the piano into our home was a good entry point. I have been chatting his ear off with commentary on the different composers, and introduced him to the rest of the moonlight sonata tonight as well as Bach's solo cello suite #2, AND Rachmaninoff's piano concerto #2


I wish that in the future i am able to find a partner who has a interest to same kinda music as i do and is able to listen my endless rambles about the music/ Talk with me about the music.

I wasn't a big Bach fan until i heard this, so recommend this piece for him.


----------



## Ramako

I have been trying to spend less time on the internet recently, more time working. It has worked quite well so far. I have almost completed a sonata for piano four-hands. I am a slow worker, and doing so in a relatively short time is quite a big deal for me. There are still a host of other things to do, and pieces to compose, especially for university. There is so little time to compose though during term that I want to write as much as possible now that I can. I suppose the best thing is that I am spending more time getting things done, and less worrying about all the stuff that needs doing.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> I have almost completed a sonata for piano four-hands..


Well done! Regular piano is hard enough for me on the rare occasion I feel compelled to write for it, you must be really something to write for four hands.


----------



## violadude

It's really sunny and unusually warm for the winter here in WA. The Mayans sure did pick a nice day to end the world on.


----------



## Cnote11

Indeed! It has been rather nice weather this winter.


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> It's really sunny and unusually warm for the winter here in WA. The Mayans sure did pick a nice day to end the world on.


Poor Mayans ...so misunderstood.

Their tourist division spoke out and applauded the global attention and increase of Mayan spaceships and other tourist tat being sold in supporting the Mayan Inc Co Industries to survive the recession using novel marketing strategies invoking apocalyptic terror.

They clarified very succinctly and enigmatically, that the date was the forecast for the end of a 'cycle'. This is a bit like the end of a monthly cycle of rent, or of a monthly cycle of direct debit bills. With the end of this cycle, a new cycle is going to begin. Think of the three trimesters rolled into one month:


----------



## Vaneyes

"There was this Mayan crossing the street...."

View attachment 11087


----------



## Kopachris

Happy new b'ak'tun!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am in Sydney with family for Christmas. Went shopping and bought my younger sisters what I told them was brick. (Don't tell them what I really bought for them, they have to wait until Christmas to find that out )


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


> I'm susceptible pneumonia and I've had it a few times in the not too distant past. It's nasty  I wish for your speedy recovery *Clavi*.
> 
> *I'm rather excitited for Christmas this year I don't know why.* Looking for last minute stocking fillers on Z interwebs.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Interestingly, I feel the same way. I don't underestimate biology's importance. I'm just not interested in it. Maybe some day...





emiellucifuge said:


> Its the study of all life including yourself, how can it not be interesting?!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10114
> 
> View attachment 10115
> 
> View attachment 10116
> 
> View attachment 10117
> 
> View attachment 10118
> 
> 
> Just beautiful...


Dammit emiellucifuge. 

I'm thinking of buying and reading through a copy of Gray's Anatomy or a variant. Here are my choices:

A modern textbook with modern illustrations, $75, whose only bad review is that it contains _too much_ detail.

or:
The unabridged classic, $11.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


>


Our days are always numbered... who can know that last day?

Maybe she is having the best Christmas ever right now...


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Our days are always numbered... who can know that last day?
> 
> Maybe she is having the best Christmas ever right now...


I hope so.


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> I hope so.


When you can still see her posts on the forum, its hard to believe that she is gone (on a emotional level).


----------



## jani

I just finished shopping xmas presents to myself and the grand total was 230€=303$


----------



## emiellucifuge

Kopachris said:


> Dammit emiellucifuge.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying and reading through a copy of Gray's Anatomy or a variant. Here are my choices:
> 
> A modern textbook with modern illustrations, $75, whose only bad review is that it contains _too much_ detail.
> 
> or:
> The unabridged classic, $11.


What are you interested in? Is it particularly human anatomy or a broader subject?


----------



## Kopachris

emiellucifuge said:


> What are you interested in? Is it particularly human anatomy or a broader subject?


Human anatomy to start with, but it might get broader as I go. (That's how it usually goes with me.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

This book is slightly broader but excellent:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Functional-Anatomy-Vertebrates-Evolutionary-Perspective/dp/0030223695


----------



## Cnote11

jani said:


> When you can still see her posts on the forum, its hard to believe that she is gone (on a emotional level).


Yes, and it quite puts them all in a new light at that.


----------



## Cnote11

I've been looking at the concerts in Philadelphia and I'm having a hard time deciding between them! I don't think I have the money to attend all of these either. I'll definitely be attending the show with the following program:

Janáček: Violin Sonata
Ravel: Violin Sonata
Webern: Four Pieces, Op. 7
Brahms: Violin Sonata in G Major, Op. 78

Four of my absolute favorite composers


----------



## Crudblud

Looks like a fantastic show, Cnote.

Today I'll be making the pastry for our mince pies, then trying my hand at brandysnaps. I don't actually have any brandy, so they'll just be snaps, really.

I might do a little composing as well this morning, we'll see, I might be a little too groggy for it yet.


----------



## clavichorder

My sleep schedule is truly stretched out. I am "still up" and I live in the Pacific US timezone. I am taking a break from reading my book I am enjoying, which I am almost finished with, to peruse a little internets. Then I'm going to finish it. Then sleep for like two hours, after which I have to go see a church christmas pageant and probably proceed to shop for some last minute presents and then eat dinner with a guest at my house. Going to be a little rough.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Today I'll be making the pastry for our mince pies, then trying my hand at brandysnaps. I don't actually have any brandy, so they'll just be snaps, really.


I've seen a number of cooking posts by you, you must be a good cook. Or at least it is a consistent hobby of yours or something? I have not had reason to learn to cook yet, but I imagine I will since I like food like few other people I've met.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I've seen a number of cooking posts by you, you must be a good cook. Or at least it is a consistent hobby of yours or something? I have not had reason to learn to cook yet, but I imagine I will since I like food like few other people I've met.


Baking rather than cooking; I can just about cook pasta without screwing it up, but I can whip up a sourdough rye no problem. Discovered my "talent" for it after I volunteered to make the pastry for a flan a couple of months ago, since then I've been baking a few times a week. Over this season it has picked up a little, I think I've been baking multiple things every day this week.


----------



## Cnote11

Crudblud said:


> Baking rather than cooking; I can just about cook pasta without screwing it up, but I can whip up a sourdough rye no problem. Discovered my "talent" for it after I volunteered to make the pastry for a flan a couple of months ago, since then I've been baking a few times a week. Over this season it has picked up a little, I think I've been baking multiple things every day this week.


I'm so proud of you Crudblud. Cooking is one of my absolute favorite things to do. You learn so much about the world by doing it, in terms of science, history, culture, etc. Not to mention, it is very fun and very satisfying! I hope you keep at it.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> I'm so proud of you Crudblud. Cooking is one of my absolute favorite things to do. You learn so much about the world by doing it, in terms of science, history, culture, etc. Not to mention, it is very fun and very satisfying! I hope you keep at it.


Well thank you, Cnote. I agree with you on all those points, and I can't see myself giving it up any time soon.


----------



## Meaghan

Cnote11 said:


> I've been looking at the concerts in Philadelphia and I'm having a hard time deciding between them! I don't think I have the money to attend all of these either. I'll definitely be attending the show with the following program:
> 
> Janáček: Violin Sonata
> Ravel: Violin Sonata
> Webern: Four Pieces, Op. 7
> Brahms: Violin Sonata in G Major, Op. 78
> 
> Four of my absolute favorite composers


What concerts are you trying to decide between? And who's playing the above program? And did you do ezseatU like I told you to?

(Aaah, Philly, I'm so jealous! As you've heard.)


----------



## Cnote11

I'm thinking about going to a Ravel and Shostakovich by the Philadelphia Orchestra

The two playing that program I listed are: SOOVIN KIM, VIOLIN AND NATALIE ZHU, PIANO

Another one I'm interested in is the following: JASON VIEAUX, GUITAR AND SARAH SHAFER, SOPRANO performing Dowland, Britten, Bach, and Visconti.

I also think the Baroque Orchestra sounds quite interesting. There are a few Chinese classical and jazz and folk guitar concerts I was looking at too. There are far more I'm interested in, like The Rite of Spring and Carmina Burana, but those come around quite often. (These are both at the Philadelphia Orchestra) 

I haven't enrolled into the ezseatU program as of yet, because I have not received my University ID. I am planning on doing so as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Cnote11

I also spent a lot of time in the last few days looking at all the construction and development going on currently in Philadelphia. Rather exciting things are going on! I'm happy to be there as the city further transforms into one of the best in the nation. I am also excited at the news of the possibility that Chinatown may triple in size and move north into where you used to live, Meaghan. I do love myself some Chinatown. I didn't get a chance to take a trip down to Little Saigon or the Italian Market when I was there last week. Those are on my list! I loved Philadelphia far more than I thought I would. The beauty of the city is quite stunning.


----------



## Meaghan

Well, when you're in Chinatown, I recommend you go to Bread Top House, at 11th and Race. Sesame balls the size of your fist for 70 cents. I developed a bad habit of going there almost daily for a while and gorging myself on sesame balls and mooncakes. 

(jealousjealousjealous)


----------



## Cnote11

Ah, I've already put the Bread Top House on my itinerary! I'm very pleased with the amount of Banh mi places in Philadelphia. I only got around to two bakeries in Chinatown. One was Hong Kong Bakery, where my fiancee purchased one of those red bean fishes at closing time against my advice. It was a bit stale from sitting out all day! The other place was KC's Pastries. Boy, did I gorge myself there on buns and cakes. What kind of mooncakes do they have at Bread Top House?


----------



## Cnote11

While we are at it, do you know if Philadelphia has any Portuguese bakeries or if there are any places to get pastel de nata, the Portuguese egg tarts? I picked up some of the egg tarts in Chinatown but they just do not compare to the Portuguese ones in my opinion.


----------



## Meaghan

LOTS OF KINDS OF MOONCAKES. I am not a mooncake expert, but do I know their counter is filled with trays of mooncakes of a wide variety of colors and shapes and sizes, including azuki bean, mung bean, and lotus seed, and GIANT mooncakes. 

Don't know about Portuguese bakeries, though.


----------



## Cnote11

Boy, am I ever thankful that my apartment has a fitness center... 

I've been finding out a lot of really cool things about Philadelphia, like the free showings of Japanese movies that were never imported into America. I really can't tell you how excited this stuff makes me, especially coming from such a snore area where I live now. I do believe as a student of the university, I get free entrance into the Morris Arboretum, of which I'm very, very excited about. I love music, art, cinema, gardens, fountains, architecture, food, books, kitchen items, etc. etc. and Philadelphia really seems to deliver. I was happy to find those kitchen wholesalers in Chinatown! 

Are there any places dedicated to Japanese candy? I went into some of the grocery stores and I was able to find one of my favorite candy, Milky, there, but not the Green Tea kind! Nor have I been able to find my favorite brand of Prawn crackers, but I'm sure H-Mart has them. All the places carry Hello Panda! as well, and the Korean version with the Koala. 

Feel free to ever drop more information about any sort of events that are out there that you knew of. Sometimes you really have to do some good digging. I've been subscribing to mailing lists and liking Facebook pages like crazy. So much to do! 

They just opened up a new park at Penn (called Penn park, go figure...) and it is absolutely lovely. The electricity is automatic, so if you go there when people aren't around, the lights will start lighting up one by one as you walk near them. Quite neat on the bridge portion, I'd imagine. I'm sure the city has changed a bit even in the little time you've been gone. Upon arriving, I will have to settle everything with household affairs, and then I'm going out to look for tea places. I'd really like to find some good tea places that allow you to sample the fair.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Boy, am I ever thankful that my apartment has a fitness center...
> 
> I've been finding out a lot of really cool things about Philadelphia, like the free showings of Japanese movies that were never imported into America. I really can't tell you how excited this stuff makes me, especially coming from such a snore area where I live now. I do believe as a student of the university, I get free entrance into the Morris Arboretum, of which I'm very, very excited about. I love music, art, cinema, gardens, fountains, architecture, food, books, kitchen items, etc. etc. and Philadelphia really seems to deliver. I was happy to find those kitchen wholesalers in Chinatown!
> 
> Are there any places dedicated to Japanese candy? I went into some of the grocery stores and I was able to find one of my favorite candy, Milky, there, but not the Green Tea kind! Nor have I been able to find my favorite brand of Prawn crackers, but I'm sure H-Mart has them. All the places carry Hello Panda! as well, and the Korean version with the Koala.
> 
> Feel free to ever drop more information about any sort of events that are out there that you knew of. Sometimes you really have to do some good digging. I've been subscribing to mailing lists and liking Facebook pages like crazy. So much to do!
> 
> They just opened up a new park at Penn (called Penn park, go figure...) and it is absolutely lovely. The electricity is automatic, so if you go there when people aren't around, the lights will start lighting up one by one as you walk near them. Quite neat on the bridge portion, I'd imagine. I'm sure the city has changed a bit even in the little time you've been gone. Upon arriving, I will have to settle everything with household affairs, and then I'm going out to look for tea places. I'd really like to find some good tea places that allow you to sample the fair.


Prawn/seafood crackers are yummy. I was skeptical at first, but after trying them, mmmmm.


----------



## Praeludium

Feeling _a bit_ depressed right now for diverse reasons (which are the usual ones because of which a 19 boy is depressed I guess : almost absolute loneliness (apart from my family, with which I live), feeling like I'll never be able to accomplish what I would want to do and I'm good to nothing, aimlessness, etc. etc. etc).

The post above made me think of the last week when I got the opportunity to see Basel. Not an immense town, but it seemed amazing (provided you've got the money to live there haha... it's really expensive. Big cars everywhere (talk about bad taste and too much money), but still). I don't really want to live at my parents house for another year at least - but I have to, if I want to study piano properly to be a composer. So even if I got accepted at Basel this I'll have to live near (but not in) Besançon. Anyway, I'm now convinced that where you live as a student is extremely important, even though a lot of people seem to see this kind of point of view as capricious (usually they did not study and would tend to think any field of study which won't get you a super well paid job is a lost of time).


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Prawn/seafood crackers are yummy. I was skeptical at first, but after trying them, mmmmm.


What was there to be skeptical about?! I've only ever tried prawn crackers and I generally always like them, except for this one brand that I wouldn't get again. I like the bigger, poofy kind, compared to the stick looking ones. I also had some terrible poofy ones at a local Chinese places which was pretty horrid all around...

Exhibit A: Poofy eat all day









Exhibit B: Not my favorite! I don't care for these...









I've only ever had the prawn crackers, but I'm soon going to try these crab crackers I saw in Philadelphia (I've never eaten crab before!) 
I'm purely buying them because the packaging was so cute. I tried googling for them the other day and didn't find them, but I just attempted again and there they are!










The crabs look so happy to be eating themselves in cracker form


----------



## violadude

Left my ear buds out in the rain and now everything sounds like a mono recording 

I know, it's a first world problem, but it makes me sad.


----------



## clavichorder

Actually slept tonight from 11:40 or so till a little over an hour ago, huge improvement from staying up till early morning for the last several days. And now I've spent too much time on TC, so I'll hopefully be getting back to be and sleepy again pretty soon.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Actually slept tonight from 11:40 or so till a little over an hour ago, huge improvement from staying up till early morning for the last several days. And now I've spent too much time on TC, so I'll hopefully be getting back to be and sleepy again pretty soon.


Since you're awake: How's the weather in Washington this morning? Are you guys going to have a white Christmas this year like we are in northern Nevada/southern Idaho?


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Since you're awake: How's the weather in Washington this morning? Are you guys going to have a white Christmas this year like we are in northern Nevada/southern Idaho?


Says 41 fahrenheit. Raining 2 days out of 3 to some extent(it always drizzles here, rarely pours). We are probably not going to have a white christmas, although we had night time snow a week and a half ago that melted later the next day, so that could well happen. Tons of snow in the mountains 40 miles east of here though. I envy your weather, that sounds really nice. My family is going to the mountains in central British Columbia for a ski trip starting on the 26th, actually, so I get some good compensation.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Says 41 fahrenheit. Raining 2 days out of 3 to some extent(it always drizzles here, rarely pours). We are probably not going to have a white christmas, although we had night time snow a week and a half ago that melted later the next day, so that could well happen. Tons of snow in the mountains 40 miles east of here though. I envy your weather, that sounds really nice. My family is going to the mountains in central British Columbia for a ski trip starting on the 26th, actually, so I get some good compensation.


Looking at the forecast...



Weather Underground said:


> *Wednesday Night*
> 
> Overcast with a chance of snow and rain showers. Low of 23F with a windchill as low as 14F. Winds from the West at 5 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 50% with accumulations up to 2 in. possible.


...I think I'll take a nice, long winter hike on Wednesday night/Thursday morning. Watch the sun rise over the snow-covered landscape from the top of a nice cliff. I'll bring the camera and post pictures if you want.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks for making me aware of 'weather underground.' Here is a forecast for us:



> "Snow is possible on the western Washington lowlands on Christmas
> day...
> A Pacific frontal system is expected to impact western Washington
> on Christmas day. This system has the potential to produce snow or
> a rain and snow mix on The Lowlands as well as more snow in the
> mountains on Christmas day.
> 
> The precipitation will probably start off as a rain and snow mix
> on the coast during the early morning hours of Christmas and snow
> on the interior lowlands Christmas day. Some interior locations
> may see a rain and snow mix to start as well.
> 
> As warmer air moves inland during the day... expect the snow to change
> over to rain. Snow levels may begin around 500 feet and rise to
> 1000 feet or more later in the day. One or two inches of snow
> accumulation is possible in higher elevations prior to the
> precipitation turning to rain.
> 
> Historically... a white Christmas in the western Washington lowlands
> is does not happen very often with a less than a 10 percent
> possibility. The last time there was a white Christmas in The
> Lowlands was back in 2008.
> 
> In the mountains... 6 to 10 inches are possible in the Olympics and
> central Cascades with 4 to 8 inches in the northern Cascades.
> 
> In addition... strong east winds may develop below the Cascade
> passes Christmas day. Winds may reach 20 to 35 mph with gusts up
> to 50 mph in areas like Enumclaw... North Bend... Maple Valley
> ... Buckley and Gold Bar.
> 
> Monitor the latest forecasts... statements and area forecast
> discussion from the National Weather Service on this evolving
> situation. If driving on Christmas day... be prepared for the
> potential of adverse winter weather driving conditions.
> 
> Buehner"


Sounds like there is a chance we might actually get a white christmas.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Thanks for making me aware of 'weather underground.' Here is a forecast for us:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Sounds like there is a chance we might actually get a white christmas.


You're welcome. I use it mainly because it includes personal weather stations, the nearest one of which is only a quarter-mile up the road. For my location, most weather websites use data from the weather station at the regional airport 50 miles away (and 2000 ft in elevation below me).


----------



## Kopachris

I just had a thought:

I shall be unafraid to tell someone "Merry Christmas." If they retort that they don't celebrate Christmas and find my "Merry Christmas" offensive, I will tell them: "Whether you celebrate it or not, the day is named, and I wish you to be merry on that day."


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> I shall be unafraid to tell someone "Merry Christmas." If they retort that they don't celebrate Christmas and find my "Merry Christmas" offensive, I will tell them: "Whether you celebrate it or not, the day is named, and I wish you to be merry on that day."


I don't understand people that get offended with that.


----------



## Cnote11

I've never met anybody who was offended by it. I think really, it is mostly a media ploy so they can turn it into their usual rant about how "traditional American values" are falling by the wayside and all that garbage.


----------



## Ravndal

Been playing christmas songs all night at the piano............... great training for sight reading though...


----------



## Ramako

Looking forward to tomorrow...


----------



## Lunasong

I had a very nice weekend retreat with my husband and younger son (19). We rented a cabin in a hilly area known for natural rock formations. The cabin was small, but had a kitchen, a private bedroom for me & hubby, and a loft bed for my son. It also had a hot tub. 
Our prime objective was to do some dark-sky observations with my son's telescope. We had one night of clear weather and, after the moon set around 4 am, the sky exploded with stars. My son saw several objects (galaxies mostly) that he would never have seen at home, and also reported seeing a fireball and a meteorite with a smoking tail. He is quite spoiled by the experience and wants to go back.
We also did some hiking and enjoyed the hot tub.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh

Christmas lunch was finished about three and a half hours ago and I'm so full I don't think I can eat anything ever again for the rest of my life until dinner in a few hours........


----------



## neoshredder

Life is good.  At least for today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Life is good.  At least for today.


What happened today in your part of the world?


----------



## neoshredder

Christmas. We always celebrate it here. A couple days off. Tradition. I might not want to get too detailed for the non-believers.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Christmas. We always celebrate it here. A couple days off. Tradition. I might not want to get too detailed for the non-believers.


The commercial christmas shopping aspect of it always defeats me...this year I didn't do the best job...ruining my experience a bit...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Christmas has gotten too materialistic imo. This year was the first year where I actually bought my sisters presents instead of making them something.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think the best part of Christmas this year was being with my family. I got a new headjoint for my flute earlier this year, which was deducted from my gifts, but I didn't mind. I love being with my family, and it was good to spend time with my brother and his wife (this was their first Christmas together, and our first with a new member now in our family ). I did get a little flute necklace though, I had an old one that broke and I got a new one exactly like the one before. My brother and sister-in-law now just left to go celebrate Christmas with her parents, so I'll be hanging with parents now when I'm not practicing or using computer.


----------



## violadude

Almost got into a crash last night. Was driving down the road and some idiot was driving on the wrong side of the road and was coming at us, it wasn't that scary because he was only driving about 10 MPH but it was just like "what the helll...." but he swerved and missed us and crashed into two other people right after. So we stayed at the scene a little bit since we were legal witnesses and the driver was drunk as ****. The cops opened the door and told him to take his seatbelt off and he couldn't even do anything, he just mumbled random stuff. So they tazed him and dragged him out of the car and onto the ground. Then they did that test where they lifted his arm up and when they let go his armed just flopped and smacked him right in the face while his eyes were still open. So ya, he was gooonnneeee. Any more drunk and he would probably have died. But anyway, no one was seriously hurt luckily but one girls' car was pretty mutilated.


----------



## Kopachris

Been getting back into Python programming lately and started a few projects on Google Code:

1. A library for handling model files from the FreeSpace games in Blender (a free 3D modeler).
2. A library for communicating with Saflok System6000 servers. Saflok is the company that makes the electronic locks and key encoders that my hotel uses. This project is notable (IMO) in that the specifications for communication between the property management system and the System6000 server (which controls the key encoders) is both proprietary and confidential. However, I am very resourceful and managed to find a developers' guide which some lazy sysadmin left lying around on his web server. (It is not, however, a breach of hotel security, as someone would first have to have access to a hotel's private network before being able to use those specifications, and would still need a valid Saflok username and password.)
3. An open-source, web-based lodging management system.

I am about 1/3 of the way towards a release on (1)--about half-way done with the library, and then I need to build some simple import/export scripts. I have a fairly clear mental outline of (2), with all the technical specifications for data formats, etc. that I need. I'm just starting to outline (3). I would very much like to complete (2) for personal education, but I'm afraid that actually releasing it might be a breach of Saflok's intellectual property and would have severe legal repercussions that I'm not equipped to deal with, and (2) is required for a release of (3), since (3) would only be give significant advantage to a hotel if they could still make keys through the property management system. (1) is no threat at all, as the developer of the game released the game's source code, including specifications of the game's file formats. I hope to have a version 0.1 release available by the end of January, and will be focusing my efforts on it, rather than the other two projects.


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Almost got into a crash last night. Was driving down the road and some idiot was driving on the wrong side of the road and was coming at us, it wasn't that scary because he was only driving about 10 MPH but it was just like "what the helll...." but he swerved and missed us and crashed into two other people right after. So we stayed at the scene a little bit since we were legal witnesses and the driver was drunk as ****. The cops opened the door and told him to take his seatbelt off and he couldn't even do anything, he just mumbled random stuff. So they tazed him and dragged him out of the car and onto the ground. Then they did that test where they lifted his arm up and when they let go his armed just flopped and smacked him right in the face while his eyes were still open. So ya, he was gooonnneeee. Any more drunk and he would probably have died. But anyway, no one was seriously hurt luckily but one girls' car was pretty mutilated.


Duuuuuuuude....


----------



## Praeludium

I was ill yesterday (24 December) and today haha

It did however lead me to an interesting discovery : I can also use my nose to puke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I was ill yesterday (24 December) and today haha
> 
> It did however lead me to an interesting discovery :* I can also use my nose to puke*


Ooh! Tell us more!


----------



## aleazk

I ate as if there were no tomorrow. Feeling the consequences of that right now. Anyway, was worth. :cheers:


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ooh! Tell us more!


That wasn't actuallly intentional and left an awful smell (I had to inhale water with my nose in order to make it go). But I thought it was funny. It had been years since I've been ill like that (usually just mildly ill at best). You now know everything about my wonderful life  (at least everything worth knowing)

I'm revising the traffic rules because I'll have to pass the exam Thursday. What motivates me is essentially that if I fail, I'll have to repay an expensive sum of money in order to try it again. But that's the most boring thing ever. I don't like cars (and people are often condescending to me when I say this kind of thing). Music is better than these kind of practical things


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Almost got into a crash last night. Was driving down the road and some idiot was driving on the wrong side of the road and was coming at us, it wasn't that scary because he was only driving about 10 MPH but it was just like "what the helll...." but he swerved and missed us and crashed into two other people right after. So we stayed at the scene a little bit since we were legal witnesses and the driver was drunk as ****. The cops opened the door and told him to take his seatbelt off and he couldn't even do anything, he just mumbled random stuff. So they tazed him and dragged him out of the car and onto the ground. Then they did that test where they lifted his arm up and when they let go his armed just flopped and smacked him right in the face while his eyes were still open. So ya, he was gooonnneeee. Any more drunk and he would probably have died. But anyway, no one was seriously hurt luckily but one girls' car was pretty mutilated.


Aha wth?Why did they taze the guy? That just seems rather random.

Glad that everybody is okay. The things people do...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently having new sleep schedule. I've been going to bed well past midnight or very close to it for many nights now, ever since I came home from college. Went to bed almost 1AM last night, of course for worthwhile reasons, like watching Princess Bride . But that's even worse than my schedule in college! I never did that, I couldn't afford it. At least I get to sleep in, but if that somehow isn't achieved, I think I might start regretting this. I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Princess Bride


I detest that film.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I detest that film.


 :scold:


----------



## Crudblud

Oh CoAG, at least it's better than that stupid Tim Burton version of Alice in Wonderland...


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I detest that film.


As you wish . . .


----------



## violadude

WOAH! I just realized that it's Wednesday, not Tuesday.....Man my inner clock is effed up.


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> WOAH! I just realized that it's Wednesday, not Tuesday.....Man my inner clock is effed up.


What's even crazier is that you made this post on Thursday.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> What's even crazier is that you made this post on Thursday.


Is it Thursday in the UK?


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Is it Thursday in the UK?


As of about an hour ago, yes.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> As of about an hour ago, yes.


, you must be God!.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

5:45pm on a sunny Thursday afternoon here.


----------



## Kopachris

1:06 AM Thursday morning. No wonder CoAG's music is so modern--he's from the future!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> 1:06 AM Thursday morning. No wonder CoAG's music is so modern--he's from the future!


Doesn't that make me.....post-modern? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ugh currently waiting for pain medicine to work. I just want to curl up into a ball... >_<

(It's a girl thing)


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ugh currently waiting for pain medicine to work. I just want to curl up into a ball... >_<
> 
> (It's a girl thing)


Take some Vicodin, you'll feel like spreading out like a rug instead of curling up like a ball!


----------



## violadude

In other news, I'm starving...but I'm too lazy to get up and make something. Pretty much the story of my life.


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> Take some Vicodin, you'll feel like spreading out like a rug instead of curling up like a ball!


Yes Opiates are always a great thing to start up.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Yes Opiates are always a great thing to start up.


I'm sorry! I'm such a bad influence on everyone on this forum


----------



## neoshredder

I've tried them to. And lucky the prescription ended. That's all I have to say about Vicodin.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> I've tried them to. And lucky the prescription ended. That's all I have to say about Vicodin.


Aw...I love Vicodin...and Oxycontin.....I'm a drug addict.


----------



## neoshredder

Have you done DXM? You aren't a true addict until you've done that in its pure form.  Remember 4 little ounces makes a trip.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Have you done DXM? You aren't a true addict until you've done that in its pure form.  Remember 4 little ounces makes a trip.


No I haven't but thanks for making me aware of this lol.

btw, I'm just joking about the addict thing. I don't have any addictions as far as actual physical or chemical dependence, but I do really like Vicodin/Oxycontin haha.


----------



## Cnote11

I've taken vicodin when I had bad pain. It honestly doesn't have much of an effect on me.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I've taken vicodin when I had bad pain. It honestly doesn't have much of an effect on me.


I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Cnote11

That's right. I forget you're a midget.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> That's right. I forget you're a midget.


Aww  I'm a giant compared to actual midgets.


----------



## neoshredder

You need 2 to feel the effects. Music is euphoric. Painless and flying. Alright that might be enough about this topic. lol


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Aww  I'm a giant compared to actual midgets.


If you're ever casted in "Godzilla Attacks Midget Island", I know who you'll be playing then.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> If you're ever casted in "Godzilla Attacks Midget Island", I know who you'll be playing then.


----------



## Crudblud

Well if you want to look like that you'll need to start eating four dozen eggs every morning to help you get large.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> Aw...I love Vicodin...and Oxycontin.....I'm a drug addict.


Well, I feel better now. My head still feels a little funny, but I might actually feel good enough to go watch the Hobbit with my parents tonight. I have to medicate myself all day though if I want to feel fine. But I'm thankful for ibuprofen.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm in love with the pain medication I brought back from Scotland. It totally beats anything sold around here. 

Enjoy The Hobbit. I saw it a couple weeks back with my fiancee. Twasn't a bad movie; rather enjoyable.


----------



## Head_case

Cnote11 said:


> I'm in love with the pain medication I brought back from Scotland. It totally beats anything sold around here.


Ok. No need to brag lol.

This one? Or all of them


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> Aw...I love Vicodin...and Oxycontin.....I'm a drug addict.


Doesn't that cause haemorrhoids and make your breasts sag?

And that's just the men :cheers:

Sorry I'm a grumpy so and so tonight. My landlord has locked the laundry room with all my clothes in the dryer so I'm sitting naked whilst typing. Don't know what I'm going to do about getting to work tomorrow. Pyjamas are out of season and only for soccer mom and princesses to go to the local supermarket in; wrong time of the year for a birthday suit and I've already missed the boxing day ice dip. I guess I will just have to put on my trench coat and remember not to take it off when I sit down on the bus in the morning.

But seriously, I was back late by 20 minutes and he locked the laundry room. What a curmudgeonly Mr Scrooge :/


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I feel better now. My head still feels a little funny, but I might actually feel good enough to go watch the Hobbit with my parents tonight. I have to medicate myself all day though if I want to feel fine. But I'm thankful for ibuprofen.


Ibuprofen's mahvellous for my golf-related soreness. Am especially fond of it as a combo with muscle-relaxant (methocarbamol).


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Currently about 6" of snow outside. Getting geared up for a nice, long hike. See you all in a few hours.


So, five hours later, I'm home. It was windy (Wunderground says 29 mph wind, putting windchill down to "feels like 6 degrees Fahrenheit"). Snow drifted everywhere, sometimes thigh-deep. I was well-layered, though, remained warm and dry the whole time, and was actually sweating a bit almost the entire time. I do feel bad about not leaving enough information about where I was going for my family. I went the same route I usually go (I've been out there dozens of times and can navigate the area quite well in spite of the snow), but they were immensely worried about me and were ready to gather a search party. I had my cell phone with me, but apparently didn't have signal when they tried calling me.


----------



## neoshredder

Changing sleeping habits has left me feeling tired and depressed. I love to sleep in but this weeks schedule not letting me.


----------



## Crudblud

I wish people would stop referring to a passing sadness or slump in mood as "depression".


----------



## emiellucifuge

Kopachris said:


> So, five hours later, I'm home. It was windy (Wunderground says 29 mph wind, putting windchill down to "feels like 6 degrees Fahrenheit"). Snow drifted everywhere, sometimes thigh-deep. I was well-layered, though, remained warm and dry the whole time, and was actually sweating a bit almost the entire time. I do feel bad about not leaving enough information about where I was going for my family. I went the same route I usually go (I've been out there dozens of times and can navigate the area quite well in spite of the snow), but they were immensely worried about me and were ready to gather a search party. I had my cell phone with me, but apparently didn't have signal when they tried calling me.


What kind of terrain are you going over?See anything interesting?


----------



## Praeludium

I got my trafic rules examination today.
I still hate cars but I'm relieved to not have to care about that any longer 


And I think I'm in a Stravinski period.


----------



## Kopachris

emiellucifuge said:


> What kind of terrain are you going over?See anything interesting?


Rocky hills, desert scrub, copses of juniper trees. Nothing particularly interesting (to me, anyway, since I've been out there plenty of times already), but very beautiful nonetheless. I would've taken pictures, but my camera doesn't like cold, snowy weather.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Praeludium said:


> I got my trafic rules examination today.
> I still hate cars but I'm relieved to not have to care about that any longer
> 
> And I think I'm in a Stravinski period.


Stravinsky hated cars?



I wrote a fictional comedic play-write of him getting struck by Prokofiev driving. Maybe he actually did in real life.


----------



## Vaneyes

Praeludium said:


> I got my trafic rules examination today.
> I still hate cars but I'm relieved to not have to care about that any longer
> 
> And I think I'm in a Stravinski period.


Drive more defensively with Delius.


----------



## Kopachris

The temperature outside has more than doubled in the last hour! 

(From 1.9 degrees to 4.8 degrees. )


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

So yesterday I purchased a copy of the ENTIRE piano sonatas of Beethoven. I read the score while listening to a recording of a few of them. It was absolutely fascinating and amazing


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pendereckiobsessed said:


> So yesterday I purchased a copy of the ENTIRE piano sonatas of Beethoven. I read the score while listening to a recording of a few of them. It was absolutely fascinating and amazing


You could have just legally downloaded them all for free off IMSLP...


----------



## Ravndal

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You could have just legally downloaded them all for free off IMSLP...


Easier to get the whole score, instead of searching for the urtext on imslp. Also, it's more pleasant to read it on paper than from a machine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> Easier to get the whole score, instead of searching for the urtext on imslp. Also, it's more pleasant to read it on paper than from a machine.


True. But for score reading I usually download and print. For rehearsing and performing I buy a copy.


----------



## Ravndal

yeah, but after a while its pretty annoying with all those loose papers.


----------



## Crudblud

I have the most ghastly headache and I keep feeling like I'm going to vomit but nothing happens.


----------



## Cnote11

Uh oh, Crud. That's how I felt a few days ago before I was up the whole night vomiting... I wish you well.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> Uh oh, Crud. That's how I felt a few days ago before I was up the whole night vomiting... I wish you well.


I've already done that twice in my life, I should very much hope to never do it again. But if I do, I thank you for your sympathies.


----------



## Lunasong

2013 is the first year since 1987 to have 4 different digits.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You could have just legally downloaded them all for free off IMSLP...


True but it was a spur of the moment purchase. The full story was that I went to the local bookstore to spend money from a gift card I received from Christmas. I looked at the shelf where sheet music and related stuff was and there it was sitting on the shelf begging for me to buy it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pendereckiobsessed said:


> True but it was a spur of the moment purchase. The full story was that I went to the local bookstore to spend money from a gift card I received from Christmas. I looked at the shelf where sheet music and related stuff was and there it was sitting on the shelf begging for me to buy it.


Christmas has gotten far too materialistic.....
Score reading is great fun though.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Christmas has gotten far too materialistic.....


Man I couldn't agree more. If everyone would focus on the joy and happiness we could bring everyone verses all the silly gifts and stuff we get each other the world would be a much happier place


----------



## neoshredder

Had a massive panic attack. Still can't drink water with my knotted stomach. Wish I could go to sleep.  I think I overdosed on water. BIg mistake when drinking alcohol is to overcompensate the amount of water needed.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Had a massive panic attack. Still can't drink water with my knotted stomach. Wish I could go to sleep.  I think I overdosed on water. BIg mistake when drinking alcohol is to overcompensate the amount of water needed.


Don't die.


----------



## Meaghan

Crudblud said:


> I have the most ghastly headache and I keep feeling like I'm going to vomit but nothing happens.


I hear norovirus is going around in the UK. I forget if that's actually where you are or if I'm just making things up. If the latter, I'll blame my fever. I've got flu. Yay!


----------



## Flamme

Preparing to leave an Ooold year behind hoping for a bit better 2013 although this wasnt so bad...:tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Decided to start up my blog again, after over a year of silence! 

http://rmusicreviews.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kopachris

A nice, old guy walked up to the desk around 6am and asked, "If I stand outside, can I get a suntan?" When he saw I was a bit caught off-guard, he explained that he felt like I needed a break in the monotony.


----------



## Flamme

Lol where do you work?


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Lol where do you work?


The front desk of a hotel.


----------



## jani

Just got my EZmix2 Toontrack multi effect mixing tool software that i ordered two weeks ago!
I am so excited!
Now i just need the Metal gods expansion.


----------



## Flamme

Kopachris said:


> The front desk of a hotel.


I guess you are handfull now...
Im ''free'' till the second than i go back to my ''ranks''...


----------



## Crudblud

Meaghan said:


> I hear norovirus is going around in the UK. I forget if that's actually where you are or if I'm just making things up. If the latter, I'll blame my fever. I've got flu. Yay!


I think I was just experiencing the "holiday season" tendency to eat things that aren't necessarily good for you. I ate a salad for the first time in two weeks today, perked me right up!


----------



## Sonata

Well, I thought I was a one-instrument woman, but actually I may try another in the future. I really like the sound of the Native American flute. I think in five years or so, I might give it a go.


----------



## Cnote11

If you are well-trained in music theory, you should be able to play that instrument quite easily. Those kinds of instruments are never bad choices for supplemental instruments.


----------



## Renaissance

Just spent the first 10 minutes of this new year....It feels very much the same :angel:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I went to Wollongong for New Year's Eve and sat less than 100 metres away from the fireworks on the harbour.


----------



## neoshredder

Not drinking tonight. Definitely more cautious now after that certain panic attack. I refuse to explain what caused it other than drinking.


----------



## clavichorder

I think I should have gotten an infraction or warning for some of my posts on TC before I went on vacation to Canada. I'll give myself a warning. 

British Columbia was nice(maybe the fourth or fifth time I've spend nearly a week there in my life). I am very interested in Canada and it is a curiosity that things are so dramatically different in some ways over a border between two English speaking nations with a partially shared culture. I talked with this guy my age late at night(early in the morning technically) in the ski village I was at, bumping into him randomly and chatting for almost an hour and a half and he told me all about the different things happening with clashing cultures in Canada that I didn't know about, like the people in Quebec and how hostile they tend to be towards english Canada, as well as the nearly sovereign nation of Nunavut, the general arctic desolation of the north, and even the economic and social issues between different provinces, as well as cultural differences. A number of folks I talked to were from Edmonton, Alberta, and I didn't run into anyone from Vancouver that I knew of, probably due to the inland location of the place. Tons of New Zealanders and Australians too.


----------



## Flamme

neoshredder said:


> Not drinking tonight. Definitely more cautious now after that certain panic attack. I refuse to explain what caused it other than drinking.


Well if its controlled usage is alright!I saw few very nasty examples of ppl Abuse of spirits last night...


----------



## Flamme

Topic...Just woke up still in pyjama lol Its a sunny but chilly morning...


----------



## clavichorder

I am afraid to open my email...


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I am afraid to open my email...


Don't worry, they got rid of the internet ghosts that download your face back in 2008.


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> I am afraid to open my email...


Y?
Topic thinking bout work tomorrow tonite sleep...


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Y?


I've sent a personal email and a response is inevitable. That's all.

Edit: what am I saying? I already got the response and was responding to you as though my past question was still relevant. Ugggghhhhh.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> I think I should have gotten an infraction or warning for some of my posts on TC before I went on vacation to Canada. I'll give myself a warning.
> 
> British Columbia was nice(maybe the fourth or fifth time I've spend nearly a week there in my life). I am very interested in Canada and it is a curiosity that things are so dramatically different in some ways over a border between two English speaking nations with a partially shared culture. I talked with this guy my age late at night(early in the morning technically) in the ski village I was at, bumping into him randomly and chatting for almost an hour and a half and he told me all about the different things happening with clashing cultures in Canada that I didn't know about, like the people in Quebec and how hostile they tend to be towards english Canada, as well as the nearly sovereign nation of Nunavut, the general arctic desolation of the north, and even the economic and social issues between different provinces, as well as cultural differences. A number of folks I talked to were from Edmonton, Alberta, and I didn't run into anyone from Vancouver that I knew of, probably due to the inland location of the place. Tons of New Zealanders and Australians too.


I've always wanted to go to Canada...


----------



## Sonata

On my last day of a much-needed five day vacation from work. Ahhhhhh. Getting the living room and my son's room clean at the moment. Reveling in all of my new music! I'll post to the "Latest Purchases" shortly


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> I*'ve sent a personal email and a response is inevitable. * That's all.
> 
> Edit: what am I saying? I already got the response and was responding to you as though my past question was still relevant. Ugggghhhhh.


Some things we must Endure...


----------



## Praeludium

CoAG, I just noticed you've got a Nausicaa avatar ! So cool ! Have you read the manga ? Miyazaki wrote it before the film. It's amazing.


Today, I finished a life-changing science-fiction book. You know, there are those books you finish wanting a little more, but being satisfied. And there those books you finish stunned, changed, without even thinking there's anything to add or say after that. It was great.
Next on the list, Flaubert. I've never read Flaubert. I feel like I should get a copy of Michel de Montaigne's Essais.
And I've always wanted to try russian litterature... Apart from Nabokov, I know nothing.
Reading has sometimes been very important for me and sometimes been absolutely forgotten. But I should read more, it feels like food for the soul. Like music, but I already study music.


----------



## neoshredder

Praeludium said:


> CoAG, I just noticed you've got a Nausicaa avatar ! So cool ! Have you read the manga ? Miyazaki wrote it before the film. It's amazing.


I miss the Ligeti avatar.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> On my last day of a much-needed five day vacation from work. Ahhhhhh. Getting the living room and my son's room clean at the moment. Reveling in all of my new music! I'll post to the "Latest Purchases" shortly


So, you *have* broken the no-spending freeze. I shall play the famous chorus from Messiah, in celebration.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've always wanted to go to Canada...


Bet you'd like it if you can stand the cold.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Arrived back in The Netherlands after a week in the French Alps. Tomorrow I'm going back to London!


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Bet you'd like it if you can stand the cold.


You mean like International Falls, Minnesota?


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> You mean like International Falls, Minnesota?


Northern Minnesota sometimes manages to beat mainland Alaska!


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Some things we must Endure...


Yes, but perhaps not everything.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> So, you *have* broken the no-spending freeze. I shall play the famous chorus from Messiah, in celebration.


:lol: Technically, no. I had $55 dollars in iTunes gift cards from my husband and in-laws for Christmas. He assured me that it wouldn't count against the freeze since it was from a gift. UNLESS you consider buying sheet music breaking the freeze, in that case I DID do that today *sigh*


----------



## Kopachris

Party _p_ performs action _a_ which is unquestionably right, given _p_'s knowledge of the situation. Party _q_ has additional knowledge of the situation which makes _a_ unquestionably wrong. Therefore, is _p_'s performance of _a_ morally wrong?

I should think the answer is no. If _a_ is unquestionably right, given _p_'s knowledge, then _a_ must be the most right action given _p_'s knowledge. Even if the action itself is wrong in some contexts, performance of the most right action, whatever it is, must be right in all contexts.

Just some philosophical musings.

EDIT: Another thought--there may be another action _b_, the performance or non-performance of which led to _p_'s lack of knowledge of the situation in question. Whether or not _b_ can be considered morally right depends, of course, on _p_'s knowledge of _that_ situation.


----------



## Head_case

Kopachris said:


> Party _p_ performs action _a_ which is *unquestionably* right, given _p_'s knowledge of the situation. Party _q_ has additional knowledge of the situation which makes _a_ unquestionably wrong. Therefore, is _p_'s performance of _a_ morally wrong?
> 
> I should think the answer is no. If _a_ is unquestionably right, given _p_'s knowledge, then _a_ must be the most right action given _p_'s knowledge. Even if the action itself is wrong in some contexts, performance of the most right action, whatever it is, must be right in all contexts.
> 
> Just some philosophical musings.


Is this a philosophical problem of logic, or one of primary focalisation?

The arbiter ...of what is 'unquestionably right' requires expansion:

1. p's performance of a is unquestionably right given p's knowledge of the situation.
2. q possesses knowledge which p does not know of, about the performance of a in the above situation
3. p does not have knowledge of 2). or a subset of 2).

So:

Either:

4. P's performance is unquestionably right.

Or:

5. Q's extra knowledge renders P's performance flawed.

Thus:

6. Both P's performance of situation a AND Q's interpretation of situation a cannot both be right at the same time.



> I should think the answer is no. If a is unquestionably right, given p's knowledge, then a must be the most right action given p's knowledge. Even if the action itself is wrong in some contexts, performance of the most right action, whatever it is, must be right in all contexts.


P does not have the zero focalisation or omniscience of knowing: he cannot be unquestionably right, if he lacks the knowledge of Q. He is a primary focaliser whose internal focalisation, is marked by certitude. I.e. P is certain that he is correct, however lacks knowledge. This just makes P .... P for 'pigheaded' lol.

Q..is for 'Questions'. Questions, like the Socratic Method, undo, the pigheadedness inherent in those who are blindly certain


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> CoAG, I just noticed you've got a Nausicaa avatar ! So cool ! Have you read the manga ? Miyazaki wrote it before the film. It's amazing.


I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

If everything goes to plan, MaestroViolinist and I will be back together before the end of next week.


----------



## Cnote11

I was wondering about that today


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> I was wondering about that today


Really? Haven't thought about that in months. Would be cool though if they got back together.


----------



## Cnote11

I was going through some old threads and saw a few of their posts. Don't we all just miss those days?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I was going through some old threads and saw a few of their posts. Don't we all just miss those days?


Well that depends on which threads...I hope you didn't look at the Wedding Music one. :lol:


----------



## Flamme

OOo im so tired hardly woke up this morning dragged my feet to the work sky were dark in 6 o clock scary street wet and cold now its sunny and you can unzipp your warm jacket like its spring time almost...These weather changes kill my will...


----------



## Sonata

Sorry you had a rough start to the morning. I know what you mean about the weather. I tolerate winter, but I don't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## Flamme

Thank ya it turned out well i gathered my strength and carried on
Now i relax for a few hours with some classical from bbc 3 ultimate relaxation especially with ''Auditorium'' sound effect...


----------



## Head_case

...sorry to hear the weather gets you down (chin up! there's more bad weather coming with global warming lol!) 

I look for any light I can find. Today, or tonight rather, I was lamenting the 1 hour lack of evening light we get, just by dint of being behind Europe by 1 hour (whoever's silly idea it was to have daylight saving hours really screwed up Britain  ) 

I saw a sliver of dusk light today. This is hope. Usually I return home in pitch blackness, stepping on horse poop and other crud, as well as the puddle outside my gate. Today it was not the case. 

I think I'm driving recklessly to get home fast which much be why it wasn't as dark like usual


----------



## Flamme

I hate the most short sleepy days...


----------



## Cnote11

I really need to stop waking up at 1 PM.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Party _p_ performs action _a_ which is unquestionably right, given _p_'s knowledge of the situation. Party _q_ has additional knowledge of the situation which makes _a_ unquestionably wrong. Therefore, is _p_'s performance of _a_ morally wrong?
> 
> I should think the answer is no. If _a_ is unquestionably right, given _p_'s knowledge, then _a_ must be the most right action given _p_'s knowledge. Even if the action itself is wrong in some contexts, performance of the most right action, whatever it is, must be right in all contexts.
> 
> Just some philosophical musings.
> 
> EDIT: Another thought--there may be another action _b_, the performance or non-performance of which led to _p_'s lack of knowledge of the situation in question. Whether or not _b_ can be considered morally right depends, of course, on _p_'s knowledge of _that_ situation.


What inspired this? I like it, and it sort of seems applicable to some things I have going on right now too.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I really need to stop waking up at 1 PM.


I really need to stop going to bed at 5 AM in the morning. School starts next week and will take care of that. 10:30 today for despite this. Yesterday was the worst of my life perhaps, 3:40ish?


----------



## Cnote11

Ouch. It makes me quite ill to wake up in the afternoon. I know that when I move I will begin waking up at 8 AM once again. I am always at my healthiest when I am out of this house. What is it that is causing you to stay up until 5 AM?


----------



## Praeludium

I found out I could go to bed at 5 AM (or even 9) and wake up 3 or 4 hours later, being fine. That's not something I'd do everyday (It'd be cool but I'm affraid I couldn't bear it), but I like it when it happens - I have loonnng days, and if I do interesting things that's very enjoyable.


----------



## Head_case

Hmm. I seem to wake up at night .... 4am regularly recently ...the radiator pipes start rattling as if the dead bodies are trying to move down the sides. 

I can go without sleep for a few days and function flawlessly on copious amounts of quality coffee. And then collapse in a heap for a 12 hours to recharge


----------



## Flamme

Cnote11 said:


> Ouch. It makes me quite ill to wake up in the afternoon. I know that when I move I will begin waking up at 8 AM once again. I am always at my healthiest when I am out of this house. What is it that is causing you to stay up until 5 AM?


*''Early to bed and early to rise
Makes a man healthy and wealthy and wise:
But late to watch and early to pray
Brings him across The Abyss, they say.
Neglect not the dawn-meditation!''*


----------



## cwarchc

Praeludium said:


> I found out I could go to bed at 5 AM (or even 9) and wake up 3 or 4 hours later, being fine. That's not something I'd do everyday (It'd be cool but I'm affraid I couldn't bear it), but I like it when it happens - I have loonnng days, and if I do interesting things that's very enjoyable.


I have to get up at 5:45am to go to work


----------



## Flamme

Same here...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I get up at 6:00am on school days but I wake up at 7:00am when I am at the tram stop.


----------



## Flamme

I sleep three hours in the n ight being online or reading in bed...I sleep after lunch ever day


----------



## belfastboy

Spent most the week day and night in library revising for exams - am wrecked! But have Wagner to look forward to in a few weeks!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just spent the last few days at my brother and sister-in-law's home in PA 4 hours north of where I live. I stayed at their home while my parents stayed in a hotel nearby. They live in a snowy wonderland right now, and mountains everywhere. Yesterday we took an easy hike along the bottom of a small valley, walking by a very nice stream, and high snow everywhere. It was very beautiful, and the car trips there and back were also lovely.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> What inspired this? I like it, and it sort of seems applicable to some things I have going on right now too.


I dunno. One of those random thoughts as I was trying to sleep the other day.


----------



## Kopachris

I just don't understand how someone can get so upset about something so inconsequential. There's a tiny bit of blood on the bed sheets in the hotel room. You call the front desk and we offer to either move you to another room or replace the sheets (your choice), and maybe even discount the room for the inconvenience of moving/waiting for it to be cleaned. You don't have to yell about it and make a scene. You don't have to be demanding. We know you don't want to sleep in a room with someone else's blood--we don't want you to sleep in a room with someone else's blood, either. How you go from paying for a $49 room to getting a complimentary $149 suite because of a tiny bit of someone else's dried bodily fluid is beyond me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> I just don't understand how someone can get so upset about something so inconsequential. There's a tiny bit of blood on the bed sheets in the hotel room. You call the front desk and we offer to either move you to another room or replace the sheets (your choice), and maybe even discount the room for the inconvenience of moving/waiting for it to be cleaned. You don't have to yell about it and make a scene. You don't have to be demanding. We know you don't want to sleep in a room with someone else's blood--we don't want you to sleep in a room with someone else's blood, either. How you go from paying for a $49 room to getting a complimentary $149 suite because of a tiny bit of someone else's dried bodily fluid is beyond me.


GROSS!!! I WOULD BE HORRIFIED IF I DISCOVERED A _STRANGER'S INNARDS_ ON A BED I PAYED TO SLEEP IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just ate a whole pizza and two slices from another pizza...and I've decided I'm not hungry any more...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg I think MaestroViolinist and I are back together.......I hope......

and I hope MV allows me to publicly announce that...if not then I am dead. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg I think MaestroViolinist and I are back together.......I hope......
> 
> and I hope MV allows me to publicly announce that...if not then I am dead. :lol:


Ah, finally, that funeral march I wrote is going to get some use.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I just don't understand how someone can get so upset about something so inconsequential. There's a tiny bit of blood on the bed sheets in the hotel room. You call the front desk and we offer to either move you to another room or replace the sheets (your choice), and maybe even discount the room for the inconvenience of moving/waiting for it to be cleaned. You don't have to yell about it and make a scene. You don't have to be demanding. We know you don't want to sleep in a room with someone else's blood--we don't want you to sleep in a room with someone else's blood, either. How you go from paying for a $49 room to getting a complimentary $149 suite because of a tiny bit of someone else's dried bodily fluid is beyond me.


The room-to-suite thing looks like a 'ploy'. However, more is called for than an 'offer' to change the bedding - like an expression of shock and dismay, and a complimentary beverage. Acting must be part of your job description, eh?


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> The room-to-suite thing looks like a 'ploy'. However, more is called for than an 'offer' to change the bedding - like an expression of shock and dismay, and a complimentary beverage. Acting must be part of your job description, eh?


Of course. We're always expected to sympathize with the guest as you describe, and we always do (or, at least, I always do).

For the record: The housekeeper who went to the room afterward to dispose of the bio-soiled bedding reported that there were only two tiny spots (about a drop each), and that they "didn't exactly look like blood." The guest who talked to us also later informed us that he was upset and making a scene mostly because his wife was making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Head_case

You'd be surprised at what you find in hotel rooms :/

I stayed in an affordable room in a large hotel in Hungary where the room reeked of cigarette smoke. I don't smoke, and couldn't tolerate it and asked to leave. 

The manager upgraded me to an exquisite suite which was about twice the size of the room I had at four times the price for no extra cost. I think I must have mistranslated my job title when I told him in my broken Hungarian that I was a journalist :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Head_case said:


> You'd be surprised at what you find in hotel rooms :/
> 
> I stayed in an affordable room in a large hotel in Hungary where the room reeked of cigarette smoke. I don't smoke, and couldn't tolerate it and asked to leave.
> 
> The manager upgraded me to an exquisite suite which was about twice the size of the room I had at four times the price for no extra cost. I think I must have mistranslated my job title when I told him in my broken Hungarian that I was a journalist :lol:


Oh, have I got a story for you.  (This was over half a year ago and has nothing to do with the recent incident.)

In Nevada, it's still legal for hotels to have smoking and non-smoking hotel rooms. When you book through a third party who doesn't have access to the hotel's database (e.g. Expedia or any of their affiliates, which covers 90% of the Google results when you search for any hotel), so they don't actually know which room types are available at any given time. So someone can book, say, a "non-smoking king" room. In the fine print, it mentions that room types are requests, not guarantees, but who reads that? So a person gets into the hotel after booking such a room on Expedia. Unbeknownst to them, however, the hotel didn't even have any of that room type available when they made the reservation (and they were all currently occupied by the time he checked in). They have to take a smoking room. Oh, and this guy was pissed about it, too. "I payed for a non-smoking room! What do you mean you don't have any?!" "We'll comp the room this time and have Expedia issue you a refund." "I didn't book through Expedia--I booked through you! My wife has a severe allergy to cigarette smoke--are you going to cover the doctor's bill because of the smoke?!" What I really wish I could've said: "Sir, if you want us to pay for the doctor's bill, have your lawyer contact us. I'm sure he'll then explain to you that we're not liable for that because you are contracted through Expedia, not us, and the contract you agreed to when you made the reservation states that room types are a request, not a guarantee." However, he was yelling at the supervisor, not me.

Moral of the story: If we can get you what you want, we will. If we can't, then we can't, and no amount of yelling is going to change that.


----------



## Ukko

^^ I wonder how effective yelling is in these circumstances anyway. Back when I was on the road a lot, I believed that calm discourse at a conversational volume produced the best results obtainable. That tack often seemed to disconcert the man-in-charge. (If the man-in-charge was a woman, all bets were off.)


----------



## Head_case

Wow. I can just imagine the poor asthmatic woman's disappointment. 

Yes...I quite agree...screaming and shouting generally don't work. I prefer to threaten hotel managers with my contemporary collection of string quartet music. If that doesn't work, I'll use the Helicopter Quartet on them :lol:

I guess I'm quite comfortable travelling and will sleep on the floor of a forest or a car rather than stay in an expensive hotel filled with carcinogens. In any case, I'm never too hesitant to just pack up and find somewhere else to stay...guess it's different if you have health needs or young children.


----------



## Flamme

Just some thinking bout many arrogant ******** we came across in this life...Sometimes i think bout those ppl and wonder how and where they were raised with such selfishness and self centrism.Sometimes i hate them and sometimes feel sorry bout them..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just ate a whole pizza and two slices from another pizza...and I've decided I'm not hungry any more...


I'm feeling really fat and sick now.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm feeling really fat and sick now.












:lol:


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm feeling really fat and sick now.


You can't get fat from overdosing one day. Just don't keep doing it.  For me, life is really stressing me out. I recently had a panic attack and fear another coming on again. Back pain sucks as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> You can't get fat from overdosing one day. Just don't keep doing it.  For me, life is really stressing me out. I recently had a panic attack and fear another coming on again. Back pain sucks as well.


When I was 11 I ate so much one day that I put on 3kg


----------



## neoshredder

Ouch. Did it go back eventually? If I were you, I'd give myself a day off to digest that food. Then try to run tomorrow. Or at least a walk.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Ouch. Did it go back eventually? If I were you, I'd give myself a day off to digest that food. Then try to run tomorrow. Or at least a walk.


I stayed the same weight for a year and grew taller by a few cms. :lol:


----------



## Head_case

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I stayed the same weight for a year and grew taller by a few cms. :lol:


That's great news. Glad to hear you're finally going through puberty :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Head_case said:


> That's great news. Glad to hear you're finally going through puberty :lol:


...


shodncgsruibgyfscyugfu


----------



## Head_case

Well you did say when you were 11 yrs old in an earlier post....

Me and my maths


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Head_case said:


> Well you did say when you were 11 yrs old in an earlier post....
> 
> Me and my maths


I _am_ 15 now though :lol:


----------



## Head_case

My how you've grown! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

neoshredder said:


> You can't get fat from overdosing one day. Just don't keep doing it.  For me, life is really stressing me out. I recently had a panic attack and fear another coming on again. Back pain sucks as well.


Life hits you hard with or without warning but we must keep on...As for being physical condition i walk a lot every day in these weather and when it gets just little warmer and drier i ride my mountain bike whenever and wherever i can...Also i do a lot of exercises at home yoga still not satisfied but when i ''work out'' or move i fell good and if nothing just that feeling is enough...It cant solve all of your problems but can help a lot relaxing...


----------



## Cnote11

I do not know when I'll have internet again, so I will say au revoir to my dear friends here at TC. Until we meet again.


----------



## Head_case

I thought I had that problem with my mobile dongle....and then I discovered wi-fi!

Best of luck until then!


----------



## Vaneyes

Re room complaints, I start with a Jack Nicholson menacing smile (and calm voice), then we go from there.


----------



## Head_case

That would be funny, except when you're living in an abandoned hotel!~


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I do not know when I'll have internet again, so I will say au revoir to my dear friends here at TC. Until we meet again.


Bye bye. We will miss you dearly. :wave:


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> I do not know when I'll have internet again, so I will say au revoir to my dear friends here at TC. Until we meet again.


Have a great move!


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> I do not know when I'll have internet again, so I will say au revoir to my dear friends here at TC. Until we meet again.


Will miss you.  Hopefully Internet is up within a month.


----------



## Kopachris

Good luck, Cnote! I hope you don't forget about us too quickly. 

Re hotel complaints: I wonder what makes a person think it's a good idea to banally insult the person on the other end of the phone? I had a guest last night call from her room asking for some ibuprofen. I explained that we sell pain relievers in a vending machine behind the bar in the middle of the casino. She didn't want to walk all the way over there and asked if there was anyone who could bring some to her. I then explained (in my "I have all the patience in the world" voice, which usually soothes guests) that our security staff isn't certified to give a guest medications of any kind, including ibuprofen. I was about to ask her if it was serious enough that she wanted an EMT called, but she just said "I hope when you grow up you grow a wiener" and hung up.


----------



## Ukko

Hah. Selling pain relievers in the casino makes excellent sense.

Too bad she hung up; you could have pointed out that wieners don't just happen overnight.


----------



## Flamme

Kopachris said:


> Good luck, Cnote! I hope you don't forget about us too quickly.
> 
> Re hotel complaints: I wonder what makes a person think it's a good idea to banally insult the person on the other end of the phone? I had a guest last night call from her room asking for some ibuprofen. I explained that we sell pain relievers in a vending machine behind the bar in the middle of the casino. She didn't want to walk all the way over there and asked if there was anyone who could bring some to her. I then explained (in my "I have all the patience in the world" voice, which usually soothes guests) that our security staff isn't certified to give a guest medications of any kind, including ibuprofen. I was about to ask her if it was serious enough that she wanted an EMT called, but she just said "I hope when you grow up you grow a wiener" and hung up.


Ppl think you the hotel staff are almighty i reckon...


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Selling pain relievers in the casino makes excellent sense.
> 
> Too bad she hung up; you could have pointed out that wieners don't just happen overnight.


When the bell captain came in at 6:30, I told him what happened in case she came to the front desk later that morning to complain about my poor guest service. He said I should have called back and asked what size wiener she has. 



Flamme said:


> Ppl think you the hotel staff are almighty i reckon...







P.S. Mods: We're talking about cloning people from Vienna.

P.P.S. Non-mods: We're totally not talking about cloning people from Vienna.


----------



## Flamme

I lolD
http://www.snopes.com/travel/trap/pizza.asp


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> I lolD
> http://www.snopes.com/travel/trap/pizza.asp


:lol: I wouldn't put that past some of our guests. Haven't had the call, myself, but I can see how it could happen. The article talks a lot about the positioning of safes and microwaves in hotel rooms. We don't have microwaves in our hotel rooms, but the safe is located in the same cabinet as the mini-fridge and the coffee maker, so it could definitely happen.


----------



## Kopachris

Been watching through Star Trek: Deep Space Nine again. If you haven't seen it, but you like sci-fi, you really should watch it. Very well-written all around and very innovative in some areas. I must have missed a few episodes last time I watched through it, though, because I've been seeing some I don't remember. In particular, Odo and Kira getting together later in the series appears in a whole different light now that I know Odo previously investigated a murder Kira committed (which wasn't solved for five years).


----------



## aleazk

Next month I will be moving to another university (and city). This university to which I will go has the best team on theoretical physics in the country, and posibly in all of LAm. The level is very high and exigent, so I will need to work very hard. It is a very important step for me, since I will be taking the final, and most advanced courses. So, there will be pressure and, at the same time, the topics will be very hard. I will try to do my best in order to maintain my musical activity (I think that some kind of fear, in the sense that it would not be possible for me to pursue with music, the thing that drove me to do a more "big" piece, like the one I'm working on right now; anyway).


----------



## Head_case

aleazk said:


> Next month I will be moving to another university (and city). This university to which I will go has the best team on theoretical physics in the country, and posibly in all of LAm. The level is very high and exigent, so I will need to work very hard. It is a very important step for me, since I will be taking the final, and most advanced courses. So, there will be pressure and, at the same time, the topics will be very hard. I will try to do my best in order to maintain my musical activity (I think that some kind of fear, in the sense that it would not be possible for me to pursue with music, the thing that drove me to do a more "big" piece, like the one I'm working on right now; anyway).


What has that got to do with Deep Space Nine :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Just came home to see that my little cat has been attacked by another cat from the roofs. . He's okay apparently, he's very fluffy, so when the other cat bit him just reached to pluck some hair.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Been watching through Star Trek: Deep Space Nine again. If you haven't seen it, but you like sci-fi, you really should watch it. Very well-written all around and very innovative in some areas. I must have missed a few episodes last time I watched through it, though, because I've been seeing some I don't remember. In particular, Odo and Kira getting together later in the series appears in a whole different light now that I know Odo previously investigated a murder Kira committed (which wasn't solved for five years).


I first came across it when I was a kid. It wasn't quite what I was into back then, but recently since I have enjoyed the pilot episodes of both Voyager and Enterprise, I will give it a go.


----------



## Chrythes

I've been watching The Sopranos and I honestly can't understand what the fuss is about. Sure, we learn that even the mafia boss is a normal human being (a point which is clearly established during the first episodes) but other than that I can't find anything too interesting, genial or groundbreaking here. It's like a soap opera only with gangsters and guns, and almost every character is an ******* but for some reason we need to feel sorry for them. Seriously, I wouldn't mind if most of the characters died.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> Just came home to see that my little cat has been attacked by another cat from the roofs. . He's okay apparently, he's very fluffy, so when the other cat bit him just reached to pluck some hair.




Its a risk of having a cat, fortunately my current generation of cats(2) have kept out of trouble. But the older one sometimes got wounded in fights.

Do you mean the cat attacked from the roof or that the cat who attacked lives on roofs or something?


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Its a risk of having a cat, fortunately my current generation of cats(2) have kept out of trouble. But the older one sometimes got wounded in fights.
> 
> Do you mean the cat attacked from the roof or that the cat who attacked lives on roofs or something?


A cat who lives on the roofs attacked my cat.


----------



## Head_case

Oh no!


----------



## emiellucifuge

In Holland I lived in a very cat-dense street and fights were a regular thing. 

One of my cats particularly often came in with wounds, on his face mostly. 

Its just the natural way of things and these fights very rarely result in serious injury.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I stubbed my toe yesterday


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Re hotel complaints: I wonder what makes a person think it's a good idea to banally insult the person on the other end of the phone? I had a guest last night call from her room asking for some ibuprofen. I explained that we sell pain relievers in a vending machine behind the bar in the middle of the casino. She didn't want to walk all the way over there and asked if there was anyone who could bring some to her. I then explained (in my "I have all the patience in the world" voice, which usually soothes guests) that our security staff isn't certified to give a guest medications of any kind, including ibuprofen. I was about to ask her if it was serious enough that she wanted an EMT called, but she just said "I hope when you grow up you grow a wiener" and hung up.


I suggest you try a different way of dealing with guests.....maybe more along the lines of......


----------



## Flamme

Great series...Old School good school


----------



## Vaneyes

Little did she know. Little Penguin's car...

View attachment 11654


----------



## Flamme

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I stubbed my toe yesterday


----------



## neoshredder

Horrible discomfort. Not sure I know who to see. But it feels like my air is being restricted. Back hurts. Anyways, I am suffering right now. Lately, before I sleep is the worst time for me.


----------



## violadude

I had some sort of flash fever earlier. It was the weirdest experience ever. All of a sudden I got the feeling that nothing was really real, and got all dizzy. And then I felt hot and cold at the same time, was shaking, my heart started pumping way faster and I just felt really weird in general, like I could pass out any minute. But it only lasted for 10 minutes or so and then I was fine.


----------



## clavichorder

I hope both you guys are experiencing passing things; Neoshredder that sounds quite unpleasant and I'm sorry. If this new pain is more physical, you should get it looked into through a general practitioner soon. 

Violadude, your story is kind of alarming, though the experience may have been somewhat interesting. Make sure its not a symptom of something bad!

I am online too late. School tomorrow. First day happened today, it was eventful. I decided to join concert band(clarinet) and am back in my old vocal classes too. I will need to catch up with both my instruments. I later hung out with two new friends of mine(who are in the Symphonic Band) at a diner chain called Shari's in the area, which is a tradition of theirs apparently. Then I got home, got on the computer, and played at the old TC arguing game. I'm gonna pay in more than one way...


----------



## Kopachris

I hope you're both all right, Neoshredder and Violadude. If the symptoms persist, definitely seek medical attention. 

It's been a long night. I probably could have not been here all night and hardly anyone would've noticed. Usually I like long nights--plenty of time for thinking. Lately, though, I've been trying to think a bit less. I tend to get arrogant when I think too much.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> I had some sort of flash fever earlier. It was the weirdest experience ever. All of a sudden I got the feeling that nothing was really real, and got all dizzy. And then I felt hot and cold at the same time, was shaking, my heart started pumping way faster and I just felt really weird in general, like I could pass out any minute. But it only lasted for 10 minutes or so and then I was fine.


Hmm. That reads like you experienced sex. Well, young person's sex... and you are, after all, a young person. (Old person's sex is nothing like any part of that.)


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I hope you're both all right, Neoshredder and Violadude. If the symptoms persist, definitely seek medical attention.
> 
> It's been a long night. I probably could have not been here all night and hardly anyone would've noticed. Usually I like long nights--plenty of time for thinking. Lately, though, I've been trying to think a bit less. I tend to get arrogant when I think too much.


Hah. Arrogant, eh? I vaguely recall that process. Now I just get confused.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> I had some sort of flash fever earlier. It was the weirdest experience ever. All of a sudden I got the feeling that nothing was really real, and got all dizzy. And then I felt hot and cold at the same time, was shaking, my heart started pumping way faster and I just felt really weird in general, like I could pass out any minute. But it only lasted for 10 minutes or so and then I was fine.


Probably dizziness due to ups and down in blood pressure those are the symptoms...


----------



## Vaneyes

For those with discomfort, it may be the flu...apparently worse than usual this year. For those who haven't, it's not too late to get a flu shot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Arrogant, eh? I vaguely recall that process. Now I just get confused.


Luckily, you have Depends and a compass.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hmm. That reads like you experienced sex. Well, young person's sex... and you are, after all, a young person. (Old person's sex is nothing like any part of that.)


Speaking for yourself, of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> I hope you're both all right, Neoshredder and Violadude. If the symptoms persist, definitely seek medical attention.
> 
> It's been a long night. I probably could have not been here all night and hardly anyone would've noticed. Usually I like long nights--plenty of time for thinking. Lately, though, I've been trying to think a bit less. I tend to get arrogant when I think too much.


Better reposition the shotgun 'neath the front desk.


----------



## Vaneyes

TC arguing game? Holiday season must be over. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

I restrung my acoustic guitar, those old dirty strings had been on it for years. I was surprised they hadn't broken by now, but there you go. Anyway, it is now tuned a 5th lower than it should be, it sounds earthy.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> I restrung my acoustic guitar, those old dirty strings had been on it for years. I was surprised they hadn't broken by now, but there you go. Anyway, it is now tuned a 5th lower than it should be, it sounds earthy.


I understand the purpose, but now that I know more about the past than I once did, I connect it to a time when A = 405 Hz. Maybe a lot of instruments sounded earthier then.


----------



## violadude

My dad blocked my internet this morning because I "liked" posts on facebook that offended him...(I'm at some cafe place now). Weird that he supports our first amendment and then turns around and does this, huh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I restrung my acoustic guitar, those old dirty strings had been on it for years. I was surprised they hadn't broken by now, but there you go. Anyway, it is now tuned a 5th lower than it should be, it sounds earthy.


:lol: Why on earth did you wait so long?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I had some sort of flash fever earlier. It was the weirdest experience ever. All of a sudden I got the feeling that nothing was really real, and got all dizzy. And then I felt hot and cold at the same time, was shaking, my heart started pumping way faster and I just felt really weird in general, like I could pass out any minute. But it only lasted for 10 minutes or so and then I was fine.


I love it when that happens!


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> My dad blocked my internet this morning because I "liked" posts on facebook that offended him...(I'm at some cafe place now). Weird that he supports our first amendment and then turns around and does this, huh?


Not weird if he is under the illusion that you can still learn from him.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> My dad blocked my internet this morning because I "liked" posts on facebook that offended him...(I'm at some cafe place now). Weird that he supports our first amendment and then turns around and does this, huh?


Modern dads...Mine dont even knows how to use most pc programms let alone internet...


----------



## Ramako

Revising and analysing Schubert transitions like crazy. I have an exam on Friday, not one that counts in the long run, and at least I know what the question is. The question now is: "What is a transition?"  It's good fun anyhow.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> My dad blocked my internet this morning because I "liked" posts on facebook that offended him...(I'm at some cafe place now). Weird that he supports our first amendment and then turns around and does this, huh?


wow, your father is a nazi (and I don't think you will feel offended). My advice, finish quickly your career and get the hell out of there.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> wow, your father is a nazi (and I don't think you will feel offended). My advice, finish quickly your career and get the hell out of there.


What great advice! Of course the trouble with getting out of there is that it costs!


----------



## Meaghan

Yesterday, I got offered my (highly selective and competitive) dream job after pursuing it for months. Within two hours of this happening, and some research that involved little more than a couple Google searches, I learned that the organization has some seriously problematic things about it and I'm not sure I'd be willing to work for them. Which leaves me about to graduate from college and with no idea what I'm doing next. Woot!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Meaghan said:


> Yesterday, I got offered my (highly selective and competitive) dream job after pursuing it for months. Within two hours of this happening, and some research that involved little more than a couple Google searches, I learned that the organization has some seriously problematic things about it and I'm not sure I'd be willing to work for them. Which leaves me about to graduate from college and with no idea what I'm doing next. Woot!


Start a rival business!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> My dad blocked my internet this morning because I "liked" posts on facebook that offended him...(I'm at some cafe place now). Weird that he supports our first amendment and then turns around and does this, huh?


You're like 20-something years old...


----------



## Head_case

aleazk said:


> wow, your father is a nazi (and I don't think you will feel offended). My advice, finish quickly your career and get the hell out of there.


It's dad's electricity 
It's dad's home 
It's dad paying the bills 

Besides, if dad was a nazi, he would contact Huilunsoittaja and terminate little Violadude's Talkclassical account lol


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> Yesterday, I got offered my (highly selective and competitive) dream job after pursuing it for months. Within two hours of this happening, and some research that involved little more than a couple Google searches, I learned that the organization has some seriously problematic things about it and I'm not sure I'd be willing to work for them. Which leaves me about to graduate from college and with no idea what I'm doing next. Woot!


So... take the job and fix it. Gives you a _mission_.

:trp:

:scold:

> > > :angel:

:tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> I understand the purpose, but now that I know more about the past than I once did, I connect it to a time when A = 405 Hz. Maybe a lot of instruments sounded earthier then.


In the past, A was also 392Hz. In the medieval and baroque era, A reached its zenith at A=400Hz for me. The difference is really noticeable: A=440Hz is pig squeal contemporary pitch aiming for screeching sonorities in the third and fourth octave. A=435Hz = German failure which never took off. A=452Hz = British high and mighty pitch played by the army to irritate the hell out of the opposition. That leaves us with the three true baroque pitches, not counting the scatter frequencies like A=405Hz in between. A= 329Hz is too tubby however has the advantage of being a full tone below A=440Hz. A= 415hz is standard baroque pitch which should become an international standardisation, just to stop anyone making A=418hz due to imperfect pitch tuning. It also has the advantage of being exactly a semitone below A=440Hz which means that you can tune it using your A=440Hz tuner.

In between tubby A=392Hz and standard A=415Hz.....is the handsome A=400Hz. Deeper and more masculine than A=415Hz, and not as lumberingly slow as A=392, A=400Hz possesses that athletic agility and fullness of tone, which produces a resonance which makes your guts hum without overdoing the rumbles. This is my favourite baroque pitch for flute.

It's hell trying to find someone to do duets with though due to this unique pitch :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Head_case said:


> It's dad's electricity
> It's dad's home
> It's dad paying the bills
> 
> Besides, if dad was a nazi, he would contact Huilunsoittaja and terminate little Violadude's Talkclassical account lol


Technically, that _does_ give dad the right to block the internet connection however he sees fit, but does that make it okay to block the freedom of speech of a fellow adult?

I'm lucky my dad actually seems to respect my freedom of speech. Then again, he also knows that if he blocked anything, I could find a way around the block pretty quickly.


----------



## Head_case

Lol!! Clicking 'Like' on Facebook is not freedom of speech - that's called being sad! 

Besides....Think of it as dad's second amendment to the First amendment 

Here's how: dad didn't block Violadude's freedom of speech. He let Violadude have his Facebook like. Then Violadude had the consequences for displeasing honourable dad. After all, if dad's ethics clashes with Violadude's, is it fair, that dad should give a free ride to someone undermining his own values; his own likes/dislikes? Would you pay for someone, to do the opposite of everything you taught them, or stand for? Only a fool would (and not all dads are fools....others are horses who enjoy being taken for a ride lol)

From a continental European perspective, perhaps I get too much of the impression (maybe mistakenly?) that Americans are quick to jump on the 'freedom of speech' bandwagon. If this freedom of speech is such a great thing, then what use is it, if no one exercises their freedom to listen to all of those mouths going on and on about their right to freedom of speech?

But hey! This ain't no wild west sonnyboy. Freedom of speech is precisely that; you have your say....and then some (poor dad will never hear the end of the whingeing if he looks up Talkclassical lol). Freedom of speech is a right....and with rights, comes duty also called ....._a responsibility_.

When dad sees such responsibility is not witnessed, the freedom to withdraw the privileges which he gifts another, is his right, to withdraw. This is not an abrogation of freedom of speech. It's called family life on the naughty step


----------



## Kopachris

It is part of "freedom of speech" since it's a form of expressing an opinion (a very small and ambiguous form of expression, granted).

Yes, I would pay for my own progeny to express an opinion contrary to mine. I would not teach them to value or stand for the same things I stand for--I would teach them to think about their own values. Just because I'm paying for the internet connection doesn't mean my values are any more valuable than anyone else's.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol: Why on earth did you wait so long?


There are a multitude of reasons, most of which fall under the umbrella category "laziness". I was finally spurred on when my headphone cable broke, I was buying a new from Thomann Musikhaus online and I was just under the minimum charge for delivery, so I bought a couple of sets of D'Addario strings for my western and classical acoustics to try. Then I remembered how difficult it was to remove the pegs from the bridge and gave up for a couple of hours before finally convincing myself to carry on.

I don't know why restringing is a major ordeal for me, I absolutely hate it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> There are a multitude of reasons, most of which fall under the umbrella category "laziness". I was finally spurred on when my headphone cable broke, I was buying a new from Thomann Musikhaus online and I was just under the minimum charge for delivery, so I bought a couple of sets of D'Addario strings for my western and classical acoustics to try. Then I remembered how difficult it was to remove the pegs from the bridge and gave up for a couple of hours before finally convincing myself to carry on.
> 
> I don't know why restringing is a major ordeal for me, I absolutely hate it.


I don't have this problem


----------



## Kopachris

Almost forgot! Saw this on CNN this morning and just thought, "Meanwhile, in Australia...": http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2013/01/08/sot-vo-mom-yanks-python-off-daughter.nine-network

Australia is the wild west of the modern world. I so hope I can go there some day.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Lately, though, I've been trying to think a bit less. I tend to get arrogant when I think too much.


If you are right, I am a lost cause. Completely lost. Is that news to anybody?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Almost forgot! Saw this on CNN this morning and just thought, "Meanwhile, in Australia...": http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2013/01/08/sot-vo-mom-yanks-python-off-daughter.nine-network
> 
> Australia is the wild west of the modern world. I so hope I can go there some day.


Australia has next to nothing (exception being Melbourne which is the best city in the world)
Melbourne has: best coffee, best art, more opera companies than any other Australian cities, a symphony orchestra which _used_ to be better than Sydney's, good service (well better than Canberra, rudest people I have ever met), the Percy Grainger Museum, best public transport system, largest tram network in the world (including a free tram (route 35) which goes around the city), the Elizabeth Murdoch Hall (which has the best acoustics in the country), heaps of theatres, best comedy festival in the country (possibly best in the world)....I could go on for hours....


----------



## Head_case

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well...there are only two types from what I've observed: [ex-]communists and [ex-]fascists......just a thought.....


I've only observed two types in continental Europe too - the continent and the incontinent in Europe


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> It is part of "freedom of speech" since it's a form of expressing an opinion (a very small and ambiguous form of expression, granted).
> 
> Yes, I would pay for my own progeny to express an opinion contrary to mine. I would not teach them to value or stand for the same things I stand for--I would teach them to think about their own values. Just because I'm paying for the internet connection doesn't mean my values are any more valuable than anyone else's.


If my child's ethical/moral values did not fairly closely match mine by the time (s)he reached 18 y.o., I would be forced to accept that I had failed both the offspring and society.

Fortunately(?), I have avoided that responsibility, and so the possibility of failing it.


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> If my child's ethical/moral values did not fairly closely match mine by the time (s)he reached 18 y.o., I would be forced to accept that I had failed both the offspring and society.


That wouldn't necessarily be your failure as a parent; perhaps more a failure of the child-parent relationship. A child learns the ways of his parents in childhood as a child. To reject a parent's values, is a rejection of that child-parent relationship.

If a child were truly an adult at 18 years exactly, then it would be black and white to see this as the existential choice of a grown adult, to accept or reject his parents upbringing and his parents values.

Parents can take responsibility for their children as they nurture their development. However in this century of retarded emotional development, adulthood is starting later and later. True, we can conscript at the age of 16; get married at the age of 14 in some countries; legally drive at the of 14 in others. Most of the 18 year olds I've met, are still developing and growing. They still make childlike judgements which slowly mature into their 20's. Maybe I'm meeting the wrong crowd lol.

Ultimately, we cannot take responsibility....for other people's choices - only our own.


----------



## Crudblud

Baked possibly my best loaf yet.


----------



## Ravndal

Just came home from my first Yoga lesson. Relaxin' stuff.


----------



## Flamme

I do some Yoga for myself by myself!
I can do few exercise they are very hard...You got to have a rubber body for most of them...But i know most ppl cant do even those i can...


----------



## violadude

For those that haven't realized, my internet is back.


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> For those that haven't realized, my internet is back.


Are you writing from a correctional facility? :lol:


----------



## violadude

Head_case said:


> Are you writing from a correctional facility? :lol:


Hahaha nah, my dad isn't SO bad. So I just had to have a talk with him.


----------



## Flamme

Its good he cares...There are cold as ice types out there or just plain selfish who dont know even childrens names...


----------



## Kopachris

Americans: have you noticed the FCC notice on a lot of wireless electronics is rather hypocritical? "This device must not create any harmful interference and it must accept any interference, including interference which causes undesired operation." So, this device must accept interference which causes it to attack its owner--it's not allowed to filter that stuff out?

Yeah, I guess I'm bored.


----------



## Flamme

I dont think its hypocritical its either very stupid or very clever...


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> Hahaha nah, my dad isn't SO bad. So I just had to have a talk with him.


That's great - out of the naughty chair!

That'll learn you to click Facebook "like" against little pussies :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

Feeling better. I have to be the master of my domain to heal. lol (Seinfeld joke)


----------



## Kopachris

[deleted original content]

My life is going quietly and smoothly, and I'd like to keep it that way for now.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> [deleted original content]
> 
> My life is going quietly and smoothly, and I'd like to keep it that way for now.


We wouldn't want you wearing an aluminum foil hat and living off the grid. The concept is funny though.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> We wouldn't want you wearing an aluminum foil hat and living off the grid. The concept is funny though.


Off the grid = no internet. Won't work for me. :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

Boring day continues and can't sleep. What a lame day for me.


----------



## Crudblud

Just showered. Will be meeting one of my writer friends later (I seem to attract writers for some reason). It's nice and frosty outside so I'll feel comfortable wearing my favourite long coat, and I found a nice old pair of jeans hanging around in the wardrobe that still fit me. If only every day could be so pleasant, and really I don't ask for much.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Crudblud said:


> Just showered. Will be meeting one of my writer friends later (I seem to attract writers for some reason). It's nice and frosty outside so I'll feel comfortable wearing my favourite long coat, and I found a nice old pair of jeans hanging around in the wardrobe that still fit me. If only every day could be so pleasant, and really I don't ask for much.


Only that the earth's weather systems bend to your needs!


----------



## realdealblues

Quit smoking cold turkey 3 weeks ago today...been at it for 20 something years and didn't really want to quit, but felt it was time to stop.


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> Quit smoking cold turkey 3 weeks ago today...been at it for 20 something years and didn't really want to quit, but felt it was time to stop.


Terrific. Well done.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Vaneyes said:


> Terrific. Well done.:tiphat:


Thanks. I've found the secret is to not go into gas stations...lol. Buy my gas at the pump and leave.


----------



## violadude

Hey, I have a question for our British TC'ers. It might be a potentially touchy subject but are there a lot of "white nationalists" in the UK right now? I've been seeing quite a lot of youtube videos and youtube comments from the UK calling people who aren't white supremacists "anti-white" and blaming "people of color" for practically every problem going on in the country. I guess I'm just wondering how prominent this attitude is in Britain, I find it quite repulsive. :/

If it is prominent, I won't judge the UK as a whole though, there are plenty of racists here too.


----------



## Flamme

Although im not from Britain i think they are three levels of hatred anywhere...1. Indirect under the surface that affects most of the people 2. Direct but still benign with occasional out bursts and 3. Most extreme and most rare ppl who are ready to go into racial war tomorrow...I dont see Britain is worst than any other place since infamous *Combat 18* guerilla group probably made by police as a bait for most extreme racists from the third group there were only incidents Contra white population in Britain mostly by muslims not vice versa...


----------



## Cnote11

Bleh... white nationalists are so pathetic. Hello, all. I am posting from my apartment's public wi-fi... not bad. It is a little spotty, but serviceable until I get Comcast in.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Not prominent in London, but then I suppose it's one of he most multicultural areas in the world. I imagine that would be further up north, but still less widespread than you imagine.


----------



## Praeludium

Day brigthener : the teacher with whom I want to study next year just answered an email about a little question I had asked him (about this school's open day).

That's nothing but it made me happy.


----------



## violadude

emiellucifuge said:


> Not prominent in London, but then I suppose it's one of he most multicultural areas in the world. I imagine that would be further up north, but still *less widespread than you imagine*.


That's good news  I was a bit worried for humanity for a minute haha.


----------



## Ravndal

My piano is so incredibly detuned, and i dont have the money to get it tuned. So depressing to practice!!!


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> *Bleh... white nationalists are so pathetic*. Hello, all. I am posting from my apartment's public wi-fi... not bad. It is a little spotty, but serviceable until I get Comcast in.


Agreed...skin color doesn't mean s***.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> That's good news  I was a bit worried for humanity for a minute haha.


I really follow all the news from the anglo saxon world and didnt hear about rise of extreme right in Britain...They are on the same level as in the last 10 years maybe even 20 years...France had much more stronger extremists with Mr Le Penn...
However there were few verbal incidents mostly in London Sub...












And mostly women...


----------



## violadude

Flamme said:


> I really follow all the news from the anglo saxon world and didnt hear about rise of extreme right in Britain...They are on the same level as in the last 10 years maybe even 20 years...France had much more stronger extremists with Mr Le Penn...
> However there were few verbal incidents mostly in London Sub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mostly women...


I saw that story. Freakin dumb man.


----------



## Flamme

You mean men or man?Plural or singular?


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> Hey, I have a question for our British TC'ers. It might be a potentially touchy subject but are there a lot of "white nationalists" in the UK right now? I've been seeing quite a lot of youtube videos and youtube comments from the UK calling people who aren't white supremacists "anti-white" and blaming "people of color" for practically every problem going on in the country.


*
[The Longwinded response]*
In the UK, I guess these attention whores get the most airplay on youtube. The dominant strands of increasing racial tension and the resurgence of the white 'supremacist' movement in the UK (we call them the 'BNP' - the British National Party, which is a rebranded version of the 'National Front' with the Nazi skinheads, bomber jackets and swastikas' - literally they have traded their image for Mormon like smark suits and ties to woo more publicity, derive from a backlash against the integration of the UK into the EU.

This kind of racism in the UK has always existed, it has historically been nothing of the order, of the American south, nor of the order of apartheid prior to the Botha era in S.Africa or the racial genocide in Rwanda.

In the past decades, entry into the EU had the effect of levelling the playing field for UK jobs for Europeans. On a broader scale, European integration and a perceived loss of sovereignty in deference to Brussels (seat of the EU government) for a country without a constitution - yes - that's right...not many foreigners seem to realise, that the UK has no written constitution)....this level playing field.....in the face of European integration...worse yet....globalisation transforming the UK into a melting pot for second generation immigrants' flux from the colonies (historical comeuppance returns to bite us in the backside) ....creates an existential threat to nationalism.

This kind of nationalism....is not the kind of nationalism, akin to patriotism (like celebrating when England lose football - I always find it fantastic when we are beaten by Scotland or Ireland  )....it is a nationalism based on an expectation, of a god given right, to be afforded privileges without working for them. With the political correctness movement and the perceived increasing rights of foreigners, like Muslims and the headscarf (veil) controversies; the flooding of the port towns of England with refugees from France, some communities and the young especially, turn to fundamentalism: the kind of white supremacy which you are more familiar with, only with a different mini-skirt on.

The level playing field created by the EU integration and the wider global trends, effectively subverted the previous hierarchy of expectation: subverted the benefits culture, whereby populations in council estates can reap benefits without expectation of work...because their parents before them were unemployed...and so on. Roll in the recession, and there we have it....a formula for hatred of any foreigner, who achieves through merit or hard work...a resentment based on perceived jobs being stolen by foreigners..and a blame culture that the foreigner is to blame for the UK's woes. For example - we have a ludicrous health service, which offers free treatment to non-British, which is more generous than what foreigners would receive in their own countries. Even our social welfare culture, is questionable, in rewarding those who do not work (as well as discriminating against those who can not work due to health grounds), and punishing those who are trying to work, but can't quite make ends meet. Worse yet - we have an irresponsible media which fans the flames, so riot after riot can set in, from the towns of Bradford or Leicester (where ethnic Asian communities have formed) and form a collective movement which previously was localised to small mentally retarded gangs of neo-nazis with underdeveloped social skills and a propensity to resort to violence.

All of this....thankfully only applies to the minority: perhaps the youtube clips distort the extent to which you get an impression of 'white supremacy' here. By and far - if you come to England, and people spot your American accent, you need not worry. You will only be mugged and knifed for your wallet - not shot. No no ...that's not right......there are more racists in France than the UK: Marine Le Penn and her National Front electorate actually have a seat in the National Assembly (equivalent to your Senate). In the UK, National Front white supremacists have tarted down their hatred and codified it under lipstick gloss to make it more credible for gullible little grannies who are bewildered at the rate of their pension decline.

Asking your question about whether they are common ...far from it. British white supremacists should be listed as protected species. They should be nitrogen frozen and preserved in formaldehyde and stuffed in a museum. They are few and far between. The problem is...the hatred that the few sociopaths amongst them can foment....knows no bounds. And in a society in the grip of a moral breakdown with no spiritual direction, appeasing Jedi knights, wicca worshippers and every other fringe religion possible under the guise of equality; European Convention of Human Rights, we have effectively, a portal porthole breach in the breakdown of our society's fabric and government, which will effectively permit a fission reaction of such racial hatred to express itself, before it can be reined in.

Emillucifuge is spot on: London is considered a foreign country by many of the 'home counties' who see London as more cosmopolitan and non-English than their own market towns or twee villages. In fact, the last census revealed that whites (does that include the anaemic or the egg yolk? ) in London were now a 'minority':

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-population-jumps-THREE-MILLION-10-years.html

Note the source of the spin - the Daily Mail. This must be one of the worse English tabloid newspapers hellbent on fomenting racial hatred. 
*[off]*

*
[The short answer]*

No - white supremacists are in the minority. They live in the gutter 

*[Off]*


----------



## Flamme

These on videos should have their mouth washed up with soap for that language...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just had our choirs first rehearsal of the new year. We're doing Rachmaninov's The Bells with the symphony.

It is very difficult with chrimaticism and shifting key, and tedious but it sound amazing!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I want to share a story, to show what amazing and crazy things happen in my life.

This evening I was driving home from a rehearsal, and there was a nice Russian orchestral work on the radio, but I had _never _heard of it before (that's becoming more rare nowadays). It sounded like the exposition movement of a Symphony to me, so I began wondering who it could be, but I still wasn't sure. Maybe Balakirev, I thought. Then suddenly, I got an urge to listen to Rimsky-Korsakov's 1st symphony Scherzo movement, I was thinking about pieces in 5 meters, either 5/4 and 5/8, and I suddenly remembered that one as being in 5/8 and exceptionally charming. I planned to go home and immediately listen to in on my computer. A few minutes after I made that resolution, the piece on the radio came to a cadence, followed by silence, and then went onto the next movement of the symphony.

*Just guess what it was.*

I think I made a really weird, surprised expression on my face, and I starting blowing kisses to the heavens, while I was driving. :lol:

That's my life.


----------



## Chrythes

Your brain remembered what it was, it just took a little more until you became conscious of this!


----------



## clavichorder

"Idiocracy" just keeps getting more and more prophetic, its frightening. The standard show on MTV has reached a new low. Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## clavichorder

Given the great discomfort and distress I have been through thanks to an overly clingy mentor figure with a strong personality and all various mistakes I may have made in passively falling too deep into that, I almost feel turned off to classical music at times. I still get really obsessed with music and discussing it, but its philosophical importance to me is very low. This has been going on for a time, and now that I am hopefully, for a variety of reasons, not seeing this mentor figure anymore, my future feels more open and though this sometimes makes me hopeful, I am also confused. I am in a way, very turned off to the idea of being a serious musician for the time being. I continue on with music classes more for the community and social aspect more than anything else, and also because I still like listening to it very much. Music composition is merely like a therapy exercise these days that I rarely do, since I feel I have little ambition. 

What I am going through with getting bored or deterred from being an ambitious musician is certainly not unique. And it is not a terrible reactionary statement on my part, because I still want to be mildly involved but more for an enjoyment that is almost more social than musical(hence why I never learn anything new for solo piano), though the musical aspect is there and real. I do resent the bind that serious music study places on one's life, and it takes away from so many aspects of life that really may not be worth missing. Maybe if I can get my fill with other things in life, more room for serious musicianship will come. It would probably seem like less an option to relax so much with music if I had been consistently building skills and was a highly competent player of some sort of instrument. My biggest weakness is sight reading, and also maybe a weakness in trusting my instincts. 

On one hand, I shouldn't let things get me too deterred. On the other, I can have a totally fresh start on life if I put my mind to it and music will likely always be there as a hobby, or more than a passing interest. I seem to have a fairly verbally adept mind, I could probably write, but that creative business also sort of depresses me in a way. Maybe I could just get out and have an adventure, and then come back and slack off and be with some friends, and then repeat the process. Maybe after a few of those, I can settle down a little more. Who knows?

But nah, things are kind of depressed right now. I'll have to give it time. At least I seem to have some new friends, and a better connection with some people I already knew as well. One of these friends suggested that I get a therapist, but one that could be covered with health insurance(appeals to me since my parents have spent so much on it in the past). Maybe its worth a go? Just gotta be selective...


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> Given the great discomfort and distress I have been through thanks to an overly clingy mentor figure with a strong personality and all various mistakes I may have made in passively falling too deep into that, I almost feel turned off to classical music at times. I still get really obsessed with music and discussing it, but its philosophical importance to me is very low. This has been going on for a time, and now that I am hopefully, for a variety of reasons, not seeing this mentor figure anymore, my future feels more open and though this sometimes makes me hopeful, I am also confused. I am in a way, very turned off to the idea of being a serious musician for the time being. I continue on with music classes more for the community and social aspect more than anything else, and also because I still like listening to it very much. Music composition is merely like a therapy exercise these days that I rarely do, since I feel I have little ambition.
> 
> What I am going through with getting bored or deterred from being an ambitious musician is certainly not unique. And it is not a terrible reactionary statement on my part, because I still want to be mildly involved but more for an enjoyment that is almost more social than musical(hence why I never learn anything new for solo piano), though the musical aspect is there and real. I do resent the bind that serious music study places on one's life, and it takes away from so many aspects of life that really may not be worth missing. Maybe if I can get my fill with other things in life, more room for serious musicianship will come. It would probably seem like less an option to relax so much with music if I had been consistently building skills and was a highly competent player of some sort of instrument. My biggest weakness is sight reading, and also maybe a weakness in trusting my instincts.
> 
> On one hand, I shouldn't let things get me too deterred. On the other, I can have a totally fresh start on life if I put my mind to it and music will likely always be there as a hobby, or more than a passing interest. I seem to have a fairly verbally adept mind, I could probably write, but that creative business also sort of depresses me in a way. Maybe I could just get out and have an adventure, and then come back and slack off and be with some friends, and then repeat the process. Maybe after a few of those, I can settle down a little more. Who knows?
> 
> But nah, things are kind of depressed right now. I'll have to give it time. At least I seem to have some new friends, and a better connection with some people I already knew as well. One of these friends suggested that I get a therapist, but one that could be covered with health insurance(appeals to me since my parents have spent so much on it in the past). Maybe its worth a go? Just gotta be selective...


Sorry to hear that.  Hope you can get a break and come back fresh into writing again. This world just has so many distractions. Hard to stay focused on the goal.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Hope you can get a break and come back fresh into writing again. This world just has so many distractions. Hard to stay focused on the goal.


Thanks. A break from serious and solitary musical study might be good. Sleep and healthier habits would help too. But there are emotional things going on that will have to gel, probably not related to music. Also, the burden of taking steps towards independence really puts a damper on things. I wish I could flare up that high energy I had pre break again.


----------



## moody

realdealblues said:


> Quit smoking cold turkey 3 weeks ago today...been at it for 20 something years and didn't really want to quit, but felt it was time to stop.


Good for you because it has killed me!


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> Hahaha nah, my dad isn't SO bad. So I just had to have a talk with him.


That's the way to do it!


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Australia has next to nothing (exception being Melbourne which is the best city in the world)
> Melbourne has: best coffee, best art, more opera companies than any other Australian cities, a symphony orchestra which _used_ to be better than Sydney's, good service (well better than Canberra, rudest people I have ever met), the Percy Grainger Museum, best public transport system, largest tram network in the world (including a free tram (route 35) which goes around the city), the Elizabeth Murdoch Hall (which has the best acoustics in the country), heaps of theatres, best comedy festival in the country (possibly best in the world)....I could go on for hours....


I'd be surprised if you don't.


----------



## moody

Well you are not alone because everyone dishing out their expert opinion here is in the same boat,or too young to have any in any case.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clavichorder said:


> "Idiocracy" just keeps getting more and more prophetic, its frightening. The standard show on MTV has reached a new low. Don't ask how I know this.


I've gotten rid of my TV a long time ago, the only time when I get so see any is when I visit my parents. There is nothing except government propaganda and low-brow shows on anyway. I would encourage everyone to do the same.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Chrythes said:


> Your brain remembered what it was, it just took a little more until you became conscious of this!


Actually it was Rimsky-Korsakov's _3rd_ symphony, not 1st (I checked it). And no, I had not heard it before, because I don't own/have the other movements of that symphony, only that scherzo.


----------



## Flamme

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've gotten rid of my TV a long time ago, the only time when I get so see any is when I visit my parents. There is nothing except government propaganda and low-brow shows on anyway. I would encourage everyone to do the same.


I dont watch it for couple of years also dont read papers...


----------



## Ukko

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've gotten rid of my TV a long time ago, the only time when I get so see any is when I visit my parents. There is nothing except government propaganda and low-brow shows on anyway. I would encourage everyone to do the same.


I only watch high-brow shows. My own (eye)brows are often at maximum height; my main brow is _very_ high at all times.

ps. The NFL is of course a high-brow operation.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> "Idiocracy" just keeps getting more and more prophetic, its frightening. The standard show on MTV has reached a new low. Don't ask how I know this.


How do you know that,huh?


----------



## clavichorder

moody said:


> How do you know that,huh?


Younger brother.


----------



## clavichorder

Is there something wrong when I can't discern whether a specific detail that seems to have come out of a conversation with someone, happened in real life or happened in a dream? I am a bit sleep deprived, but a number of times I've thought I said something to someone and I've only dreamt it in reality. This has caused at least one awkward moment so far in recent time.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Actually it was Rimsky-Korsakov's _3rd_ symphony, not 1st (I checked it). And no, I had not heard it before, because I don't own/have the other movements of that symphony, only that scherzo.


I still don't yet understand it to have been a mystical coincidence in the way you might have(correct me if I'm wrong about that). It seems like you just had a good stylistic recognition, and some luck/intuition.

I have a story I'd like to share just because I want to, though it may not related to yours. One time at violadude's, I asked him to quiz me, see if I could guess what he was playing from his massive library that has much in it that is alien to me. He tried to pick things that I might or might not have a chance of getting, or would give me something to think about even if I didn't stand a chance. He played a symphony by Henze I'd never heard before, though I was familiar with the composer. It was weird how instant my recognition was. I felt very clever at the time, but since I have thought there was luck there too. But maybe I had a lucky moment of intuitive clarity that is buried within but not always accessible, as long as the knowledge and understanding exists?

Either way, I love the guessing game. Even if it seems like it could be from any number of composers with a like style, I feel there will be an unavoidable fingerprint to it if I can only pick it out.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Is there something wrong when I can't discern whether a specific detail that seems to have come out of a conversation with someone, happened in real life or happened in a dream? I am a bit sleep deprived, but a number of times I've thought I said something to someone and I've only dreamt it in reality. This has caused at least one awkward moment so far in recent time.


Unless other people come across as boring, or perhaps monologue-trapped, such that you only have a vague reminiscence of what is said?

Or perhaps, if you are thinking in this mind, such that anything they say, can only make a impact, equivalent to a vague reminiscence on you.

At times, feeling like you're in a play or the world isn't quite real and what's going on seems to be floating in another world, is a common experience yet one which is poorly articulated. When we talk on the fringe of talking about about a difficult subject, it's hard not to be vague and elliptical about it.

And at other times, we may purposefully try to talk, vaguely and elliptical about a subject with someone, such that they can only grasp a vague impression of the conversation in retrospect, wondering: "Just what on earth was he saying?" as the strong presentiment of a vague feeling of knowing what was said, but having no recollection of the actual language, dominates as a vague floating impression.

Not lest: to confuse dream with reality, and to utter what is dreamt in fantasy, is to penetrate reality with speech, that sign of the mind's intent, which is fantasy itself. Perhaps Freud would jump in and slip in a few associations, although relationships and guilt have an uncanny habit of making us confuse dream with reality, leaving only a vague sense that there is a misconnection in what was uttered.

The possibilities are limitless: when you work out the specific detail, then perhaps we can narrow down the field instead of ennumerating ad infinitum


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Either way, I love the guessing game. Even if it seems like it could be from any number of composers with a like style, I feel there will be an unavoidable fingerprint to it if I can only pick it out.


Yes, except the name "Rimsky-Korsakov" never name into my head. My train of thought was this: I spent the first few minutes just deliberating on whether or not it was actually Russian before I started wondering who composed it. Then I started a process of elimination: I knew for sure it wasn't Glazunov (I've heard just about everything). I thought about Kalinnikov, but I was thinking it sounded a bit too old-style Nationalist for him, Kalinnikov was "neo-Nationalist." But then, not even that Nationalist. Then I thought maybe a rare Borodin, but that didn't make sense because there were no bell tolls or sugary chromaticism, and it didn't quite sound like Cui or S. Taneyev, so I resolved on thinking it was Balakirev. In retrospect, the reason I probably didn't think it was Rimsky-Korsakov was because it sounded very _untypical _of him compared to his famous works. The Nationalism sounded a bit weakened, which makes sense, being a later work. Partway through I figured out the key was C minor, but that didn't ring any bells for a symphony. Plus, my desire for that particular scherzo came out of thinking about Arensky, who was another possibility for the piece which I quickly knocked off, but thinking of Arensky made me start thinking about the 5/4 meter because he did lots of works in 5/4 including the Dance mvmt of his Suite in G minor. That led me to thinking about Tchaikovsky's mvmt from the 6th symphony, and _finally _that great scherzo by Rimsky-Korsakov which I hadn't listened to in a while...

I heard almost this movement when I came across it on the radio:





Overall, it blew my mind because it was genuinely unexpected.


----------



## clavichorder

Your post gets into a lot of vague and elliptical depth, and it might potentially hit close to home, I can't tell. You could be responding to more than just the quoted text(unless what I wrote there alone solidly evoked all these ideas for you as potentially applicable). I am curious about relationships' and guilt's tendency to make us confuse dreams with reality. A lot of that could be happening. Relationships and the guilt associated with them could also refer more broadly to my people issues in general, but there are plenty of specific examples to take note of.

Possibilities? You mean those of what could be wrong with me?



> When we talk on the fringe of talking about about a difficult subject, it's hard not to be vague and elliptical about it.


I have noticed that a lot more keenly in recent times. You start to feel stupid or spineless when there is more direct way about things and you can't even think of how it is because your mind can't go there, although the 'overly direct' approach seems not entirely the full story in another sort of way. I tend to operate on both extremes too much sometimes.

I may be missing the bigger picture of your post though.


----------



## Head_case

I'm not sure.....(sincerely not sure).

The challenge is...it's difficult to be specific about the non-specific.

Now in human experience, or at least my limited experience of it, there are always new experiences which have no precedent in our life.

This entails, that the feeling on entry, into a new point of life such as this new experience, is necessarily 'foggy'; 'unclear', or unarticulated with any clarity.

This is not to say there is something wrong with you: far from it. Speculative philosophy starts with forming premises (thoughts worth considering), not because they are right; but by examining the direction of these premises, they can be rejected as stumbling blocks. This clears a path for us, closer to the light, not by grasping truth about our situation, but by moving ourselves out of the darkshadows.

My response was purposefully ambiguous - are you familiar with the writings of Maurice Merleau Ponty?

_
"There is the absolute certitude of the world in general, but not of anything in particular" _

Perhaps I see, what you have written, as a reflection of this intrinsic aspect of ambiguity in human experience. We are not robots, cut and dry, able to differentiate or separate purely, categories of emotions (derived from relationships, and or feelings like guilt, anger ...) from the present. Thus, we are more likely as sentient beings, to go into the present, with a general vague awareness of preoccupying feelings, even if we cannot label what that feeling is.

Perhaps sometimes, we attribute the wrong feeling or reason, to someone or someone else. Perhaps they evoke something in us. That's the great thing about being sentient: others evoke senses [Proustian feelings through space and time] as well as images or thought maps of familiarity.

The bulldozer 'direct' approach of pragmatism achieves results, although misses the human sentience which you describe. Equally, being fixed or trapped in wallowing in the degrees of sentience, can cripple into inaction.

I'm not sure I have a bigger picture....I'm just throwing in generalities...


----------



## Vaneyes

Get a room.


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Get a room.


Haha ...I already have a hotel one lol


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I still don't yet understand it to have been a mystical coincidence in the way you might have(correct me if I'm wrong about that). It seems like you just had a good stylistic recognition, and some luck/intuition.
> 
> I have a story I'd like to share just because I want to, though it may not related to yours. One time at violadude's, I asked him to quiz me, see if I could guess what he was playing from his massive library that has much in it that is alien to me. He tried to pick things that I might or might not have a chance of getting, or would give me something to think about even if I didn't stand a chance. He played a symphony by Henze I'd never heard before, though I was familiar with the composer. It was weird how instant my recognition was. I felt very clever at the time, but since I have thought there was luck there too. But maybe I had a lucky moment of intuitive clarity that is buried within but not always accessible, as long as the knowledge and understanding exists?
> 
> Either way, I love the guessing game. Even if it seems like it could be from any number of composers with a like style, I feel there will be an unavoidable fingerprint to it if I can only pick it out.


I remember that. Haha good times.  The guessing games is fun indeed. Sometimes when I play it by myself my own library even stumps me!


----------



## jani

I had to buy a new laptop.
The old ones screen was disorteds all the time, shut down all the time without a reason, over heated too easly etc...

But i am glad that i did! 
I love my new one!
It has Hd webcam built in, Windows 8 etc...


----------



## Flamme

Windows 8 what its like...?I still dig more desktop pcs than laptops or note books they look way to fragile and small...


----------



## jani

Strange but good.


----------



## Wandering

^ Not too sure about Windows 8 yet? Still undecided.

Had a good deal of personal and family issues last couple of months, drinking way *way* too much, 'not right' at all when drinking, putting a plug in it for now, facing the problems other ways.


----------



## Head_case

I'm avoiding Windows 8. Sticking with XP until I learn more about Ubuntu and maybe go opensource with a Ubuntu laptop.


----------



## cwarchc

Head_case said:


> I'm avoiding Windows 8. Sticking with XP until I learn more about Ubuntu and maybe go opensource with a Ubuntu laptop.


I'm running Linux Mint 13, it's Ubuntu based, have been for about 6 months.
I certainly wouldn't go back to "the man"
The only thing it doesn't do very well, upto now, is play games. However that's not what I use it for.
It's very quick, boots almost instantly, is very stable, and very secure


----------



## Head_case

How easy is the Linux 13 system for a complete newbie to get into? 

I'm after a fast portable lightweight laptop with fast word processing faciiities (Opensource). A decent soundchip and CD/DVD driver is a must


----------



## Kopachris

cwarchc said:


> I'm running Linux Mint 13, it's Ubuntu based, have been for about 6 months.
> I certainly wouldn't go back to "the man"
> The only thing it doesn't do very well, upto now, is play games.


With Steam coming to Linux, even that should change soon. 



Head_case said:


> How easy is the Linux 13 system for a complete newbie to get into?
> 
> I'm after a fast portable lightweight laptop with fast word processing faciiities (Opensource). A decent soundchip and CD/DVD driver is a must


Linux Mint has always been focused on ease of use for "complete newbies" such as yourself. While Ubuntu also focuses on usability, Canonical (the distributor of Ubuntu) is hesitant to put any software in that's not 100% free/open source. So, while you have to install Flash player and multimedia codecs separately in Ubuntu, they're included by default in Linux Mint. CD/DVD drives and sound cards all work just fine in any Linux distro unless you get some really weird off-brand that no one's ever heard of. For office software, LibreOffice or OpenOffice.org are highly recommended (I even use them on Windows).


----------



## Flamme

Windows 7 is too fancy and shiny but in reality for operational use it offers Nothing...Used it for 6 months and than returnd to XP


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> Windows 7 is too fancy and shiny but in reality for operational use it offers Nothing...Used it for 6 months and than returnd to XP


Windows 8 is even more fancy&shiny.
I like it!


----------



## Flamme

Well i had a weaker machine and thats why W7 maybe didnt work good now i have stronger but still a bit sceptical...XP is great for easy and fast office and internet activities...


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Well i had a weaker machine and thats why W7 maybe didnt work good now i have stronger but still a bit sceptical...XP is great for easy and fast office and internet activities...


Ubuntu or Linux Mint is even better for fast office and internet activities...


----------



## Flamme

I worked on an Apple notebok in one company here where director was from US we all had apple machines and software...Apple OS is kinda mixture of Linux and Windows...


----------



## appoggiatura

So, on Friday, there was a masterclass with Valentina Lisitsa and since it was not far from where I live, I decided to go and see what would happen.
And now I have to tell, she was absolutely amazing! I dislike most of her interpretations, but she's an absolutely fabulous teacher! Really! And she was super kind and funny and made the students feel at ease. 
After the classes there was another hour left for questions from the audience. So I stepped on stage and played some examples on the lovely Steinway and asked here some questions about technique. She explained it so well and she actually helped me a great deal. My brother recorded it with my phone.
So I can say I had a tiny piano lesson from Valentina Lisitsa, which, although she'll never be my favourite musician, was super helpful. She earned a lot of respect points that day!!!


----------



## clavichorder

I agree that I don't usually like Valentina's solo piano performances; she's technically amazing and for Beethoven she's solid, but I'm less interested in her Rachmaninoff. 

Anyway, that is amazing. Valentina always seems very nice and open in her interviews. I saw her perform live at my local symphony hall once and she was answering questions afterwards with a very generous look about her. Very cool of you to have taken that opportunity to learn from her. Are you a serious piano student?


----------



## Turangalîla

^ I really respect Lisitsa as a person (she seems very kind, and she posts all of her performances on YouTube), but I am liking her interpretations less and less these days. Yesterday I heard her play the Prokofiev 7th sonata...it was ghastly .


----------



## Mesa

I've just realised that Tom Jones is responsible for an insurmountably large portion of my taste in music. SWOON/Mind explode.


----------



## cwarchc

Head_case said:


> How easy is the Linux 13 system for a complete newbie to get into?
> 
> I'm after a fast portable lightweight laptop with fast word processing faciiities (Opensource). A decent soundchip and CD/DVD driver is a must


It's version 14 now, but 13 has long term support
It supports many older systems, I'm using on my son's old Uni laptop (I don't use my own Windows 7 machine)
It comes bundled with Libre Office, an open source office package (compatible with Microsoft) 
VLC supports most sound formats. I listen to most of my music on my Linux pc (cd's, internet radio, YT etc)
Mint comes as a "package" giving the Linux "noob" an easy introduction (I knew very little before I took the plunge)
CD & DVD software is already included
It offers a GUI as well as "terminal"
I wouldn't go back to Windows


----------



## Flamme

Does it take much of pc resources in ''normal'' work mode?


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Does it take much of pc resources in ''normal'' work mode?


Nope. Far less than Windows or Mac OS X. Far less disk space, too, even though it comes with more stuff pre-installed.


----------



## Sonata

Not looking forward to the workweek. I have to leave the house an hour early tomorrow morning, thus waking up before 5:00 AM for training on our new electronic medical records for work. And then I have to do the training on the EMR on my day off Wednesday


----------



## clavichorder

Struggling to get some practical things done. Such horrible procrastinating. The least I can do is get to bed in a timely manner.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Struggling to get some practical things done. Such horrible procrastinating. The least I can do is get to bed in a timely manner.


Been there. Hated myself for it the whole time. I know that feel, bro.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Struggling to get some practical things done. Such horrible procrastinating. The least I can do is get to bed in a timely manner.


Hah. It is clear that your self discipline is deficient. Probably didn't split enough kindling in your youth.


----------



## Kopachris

Can one typwe wqhiole weaering snow gloves, waiting for tbwe cxaeer to defrost? I'll let you be the judgwe.


----------



## lorelei

Just spent the past week in Paris and had a fabulous time. Now I'm in the wrong time zone though... and school starts Wednesday (although that's not necessarily a bad thing, for college is fun  )


----------



## appoggiatura

clavichorder said:


> Are you a serious piano student?


Err semi serious, if that's a good answer.
Serious in the way that I practise, that I really want to achieve a good level, that I'm a perfectionist, that I give piano lessons to beginners students with permission from my parents, and that I get lessons from my parents and grandmother, who happen to be amazing pianists. I'm lucky.

Not serious in the way that I'm not going to conservatory. Because it's expensive, because my circumstances don't allow it, and basically also because I already have the best piano teacher which is my amazing dad... 
So, I'm serious in the way that I'm determined to be at least as good as any conservatory student. But I also have a life besides piano and classical music 

So.... semi serious


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was a thrilling weekend! Raven beat the Broncos in an unpredicted upset. I've never yelled so loud at a TV as when in the last minute there was that providential touchdown that tied the score, it all could have ended there. Now the Ravens will play the Patriots next week, and a new score to settle. The Ravens won't fall without a fight!

Going to the store today to buy a bunch of stuff, including al(or all)-munds. College begins next week, so thrilled for that too. Eighth Blackbird concert, La Boheme, Firebird... who knows what else is in store...


----------



## Head_case

cwarchc said:


> It's version 14 now, but 13 has long term support
> It supports many older systems, I'm using on my son's old Uni laptop (I don't use my own Windows 7 machine)
> It comes bundled with Libre Office, an open source office package (compatible with Microsoft)
> VLC supports most sound formats. I listen to most of my music on my Linux pc (cd's, internet radio, YT etc)
> Mint comes as a "package" giving the Linux "noob" an easy introduction (I knew very little before I took the plunge)
> CD & DVD software is already included
> It offers a GUI as well as "terminal"
> I wouldn't go back to Windows


It sounds ideal.....

I'm on my last Windows XP computer with no intention of going back to Windows. But I'm also on an Apple platform too...but the prohibitive cost of upgrading on Apple makes me think I would like to ditch them too. That means I'd be on 3 different platforms; Windows XP, since I require Sonicstage/Hi-MD transfer for my minidisc hifi; Apple for photoshop.....and possibly Ubuntu because it's what Apple once was before it sold it: creative; smallscale, and it works.


----------



## cwarchc

Flamme said:


> Does it take much of pc resources in ''normal'' work mode?


There are numerous "live cds" out there that let you run the OS from the cd, very inexpensively.
I have a copy on a usb pendrive.
Get one and try it. (bear in mind it runs slower & with less options when running from cd or usb, but you get the idea)
I got rid of Windoze and installed Mint, haven't looked back
It only costs pennies to try, very resource friendly


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. It is clear that your self discipline is deficient. Probably didn't split enough kindling in your youth.


It has atrophied over the break and with little activity. I was really pushing myself before that, then the illness hit and the weather got bad, and I was relieved to relax a little(a lot), but ultimately it really sucks that that had to happen when it did.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> Struggling to get some practical things done. Such horrible procrastinating. The least I can do is get to bed in a timely manner.


You'll get over the hump eventually.


----------



## clavichorder

Alright, the main reason I am on talkclassical right now is because I had a minor situation, I don't know if it is fair to ask for any advice on it over the screen, but I will mention it anyway since I've written it up already. 

I first had the thought, when a singer next to me was really starting to annoy me and is seeming to get on my nerves more after the break, how can I best deal with this situation? I have many thoughts about it. In recent times, I've felt that there is neither a need to suck up or apologize for being annoyed at him, nor is it a good idea to confront him. He is a good singer, more experienced than I and quicker to learn music than I, he knows how to sing but his personality annoys me, and the way we interact brings out a clash of competetive natures. I am the guy who knows about music, composers, and history. We both have good ears. I have always hoped that we could just slip around each other in that way. 

I feel both jealous and belittled by this guy. I realize that if I open my mouth, I risk making him feel like he'll be walking on pins and needles about me. Last week I already politely but angrily called him out on using his phone in class because it was distracting me and seemed disrespectful since he was only using it to surf the internet and seemed half engaged, and yet still felt perfectly able to critque me(let the instructor do it).

So I wonder, should I be honest with him and say my feelings that I primarily feel jealousy and that that causes me to be sensitive to a lack of respect(they go hand in hand)? I feel like that is just a recipe for disaster. I have to deal or cope with my feelings somehow. Perhaps there is no policy for going about that, maybe I just have to feel it out and not give in so easily, nor withhold so completely what is going on with me. The problem is, people will try to apply general policies to situations like this. Everybody is different and every situation is different to a degree. I don't really want to be his good friend, if I am to be honest, though I am perfectly capable of being friendly. But I really want to be able to have a healthy working relationship and be able to relax a little with him around. It is not fair to bring the situation to him, because there is far more going on with me than that, but he really is beginning to bother me. Perhaps adressing these things here is a step to working on this situation and others like it to come.


----------



## clavichorder

Cnote11 said:


> You'll get over the hump eventually.


There will be plenty of humps but I expect this one has a forseable end. For now.


----------



## Ravndal

Introduce him to your fists!


----------



## Head_case

> So I wonder, should I be honest with him and say my feelings that I primarily feel jealousy and that that causes me to be sensitive to a lack of respect(they go hand in hand)? I feel like that is just a recipe for disaster. I have to deal or cope with my feelings somehow. Perhaps there is no policy for going about that, maybe I just have to feel it out and not give in so easily, nor withhold so completely what is going on with me. The problem is, people will try to apply general policies to situations like this. Everybody is different and every situation is different to a degree. I don't really want to be his good friend, if I am to be honest, though I am perfectly capable of being friendly. But I really want to be able to have a healthy working relationship and be able to relax a little with him around. It is not fair to bring the situation to him, because there is far more going on with me than that, but he really is beginning to bother me. Perhaps adressing these things here is a step to working on this situation and others like it to come.


Oh my.

My only experience of this is having a psychostalker intensely follow me.

I honestly wasn't interested in stalker's feelings which went on ...and on ...and on....arrghh!! Friggin' wouldn't go away dammit!

Keep it practical: tell him he's a great addition to the class and if he keeps on butting in with his mobile, he'll be a great addition to your chest of dead bodies in the cellar


----------



## clavichorder

Lol. I'm very intellectually honest about the emotions I experience. But not emotionally forthcoming about them at all when they happen, I don't think. Look, I'm a bad communicator sometimes, or a strange one. Not a lot of people seem to get that. I mean well but if I am pissed off its not healthy to be hidden about it.

And Head Case, I have had a similarly extreme situation or two, not the same as you describe. Perhaps it is that I felt I delt with those poorly, that I am afraid that in minor ways, I will do the same with this situation which can best be termed *annoying*.

Arrogant little jerk who is always polite. When I saw him causing disrespect with his phone, I feel it is a step in the right direction that I told him to knock it off in a brusk way.


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Introduce him to your fists!


Lol, its a funny thought and I admit his behavior makes me angry, but would you do that?


----------



## samurai

Violence should *only* be resorted to as a last resort or in any instance of you being *physically attacked* and defending yourself.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Lol. I'm very intellectually honest about the emotions I experience. But not emotionally forthcoming about them at all when they happen, I don't think. Look, I'm a bad communicator sometimes, or a strange one. Not a lot of people seem to get that. I mean well but if I am pissed off its not healthy to be hidden about it.


I hear where you're coming from....I'm not oblivious either, however I tend to think of feelings like the weather: they come and go; they change like the seasons. Just don't lose focus...on the dead meat lol.

Seriously though - the self-confessional trait (perhaps more prevalent in the States than stiff upper lip Britain?) isn't always welcome. Apart from that, I've never been in that situation.

It must be hard being a kindergarten teacher


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> I hear where you're coming from....I'm not oblivious either, however I tend to think of feelings like the weather: they come and go; they change like the seasons. Just don't lose focus...on the dead meat lol.
> 
> Seriously though - the self-confessional trait (perhaps more prevalent in the States than stiff upper lip Britain?) isn't always welcome. Apart from that, I've never been in that situation.
> 
> It must be hard being a kindergarten teacher


I had a mild issue with my brother this weekend that was beginning to get blown out of proportion. Instead of making the blunt choice not to say anything, I simply realized very gradually from my build of of experiences with him and others, that it was not going to help anything no matter what I said, forthcoming, altruistic, selfish or whatever. it took a distracting situation and a joke for the storm clouds to fade.

I am really conflicted about how to deal with these things. This situation with this guy who I don't always dislike, but sometimes can't handle, is just a fresh example in which I developed these thoughts around. Perhaps it is honest of me not to be heavily applying any particular policy, but there are probably better things to be honest about.

Re kindergarten: responding seriously to this statement, yes, you have to have a lot of genuine confidence in yourself as a good role model for teaching kindergarten. Its very admirable.


----------



## Head_case

With your brother, the situation is easier to defuse: any moment you can stop and pause, and then ask him if you can go and make him and you a drink. He'd recognise the situation and how it's blown up and even if his pride doesn't let him immediately, he'll get it. 

With the acquaintance whom you have a limited social repertoire, but are forced to spend time with, emotion expended on such a limited relationship is futile. There are more important people to cherish emotion on, than letting some loose acquaintance sour them. Learning how to let go ....control is learning how to let go.


----------



## Flamme

cwarchc said:


> There are numerous "live cds" out there that let you run the OS from the cd, very inexpensively.
> I have a copy on a usb pendrive.
> Get one and try it. (bear in mind it runs slower & with less options when running from cd or usb, but you get the idea)
> I got rid of Windoze and installed Mint, haven't looked back
> It only costs pennies to try, very resource friendly


In installation does it splits hard disc in partitions like Windows and uses one as ''installation partition''?What happens with data i have on my pc?


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> In installation does it splits hard disc in partitions like Windows and uses one as ''installation partition''?What happens with data i have on my pc?


Most Linux installers, including Ubuntu and Linux Mint, can indeed create a new partition for themselves, leaving your Windows data intact and automatically setting up a bootloader to let you decide which one to boot when you turn on the computer.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> Lol, its a funny thought and I admit his behavior makes me angry, but would you do that?


Nah. I was joking. Thought it was funny. Though i would perhaps dream of it, like you probably have done!


----------



## violadude

Skipping the first 2 days of school because it's all procedural nonsense about schedules and syllabi anyway.


----------



## Head_case

I used to do that.

Boy was I in trouble when I couldn't find the classroom for the rest of the year lol


----------



## violadude

Head_case said:


> I used to do that.
> 
> Boy was I in trouble when I couldn't find the classroom for the rest of the year lol


My campus is extremely small, so I don't expect to have that problem


----------



## Flamme

Thinking bout doing some unpaid work for a friend that may or may not pay of in the future...


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> My campus is extremely small, so I don't expect to have that problem


My motivation for studying statistics (which I could not see the point of in a Philosophy degree) was extremely small. I bought the coursebook, sat and passed the exam. Of course, the lecturers didn't recognise my name on the pass list so I got pulled up a year later about my attendance when it was too late 

Currently having lunch with a tomato ciabatta. I'm eating it ...not the other way round.


----------



## Kopachris

My brain hurts after studying a particular type of BSP tree all night...


----------



## Ramako

Arrived in Oxford and finally got my internet connection working!


----------



## Sonata

Day 2 of training with the company that bought our office out. Brand new employee now, though we're at the same office with the same patients. The new computer system looks to be a nightmare.


----------



## Kopachris

DS9: The Search said:


> *Female Changeling:* One day, you'll return to us, Odo, and take your rightful place within the Dominion.
> *Odo:* I don't think that's possible.
> *Female Changeling:* Your link to the solids won't last--you will always be an outsider.
> *Odo:* Being an outsider isn't so bad. It gives one a... unique perspective. It's a pity you've forgotten that.


As a schizoid, I know _exactly_ what Odo means in that scene...


----------



## Flamme

Chosed to stay at home in the afternoon and not going out down town on a cold and grey day...Time spent watching ''American Horror Story'' and working out...


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Skipping the first 2 days of school because it's all procedural nonsense about schedules and syllabi anyway.


Yeah, but it will be rougher getting back into the swing of things if you don't have two days to ease into it.


----------



## violadude

Got a message today from someone I didn't expect to come back into my life again...at least not tonight. Really mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Flamme

People really have mixed up feelings they think they can switch you on and off whenever they please...No thank you...


----------



## Head_case

Flamme said:


> People really have mixed up feelings they think they can switch you on and off whenever they please...No thank you...


Stalkers are exceptions: they keep on trying to please you despite millions of no thank you's....


----------



## Kopachris

Hotel story of the night:

5am - I check a guest in. He's been up all night and is clearly drunk, but says he's heading to bed. The guest in question is one of our high rollers, has a casino host, and has been visiting the property for 20-35 years _(he gave a different number each time)_.
5:53am - Security escorts him to his room and stops by the front desk to tell me to inform them if he comes back out on the floor _(I can infer that they had to cut him off, which means the guest legally isn't allowed to drink or gamble for eight hours)_.
6:20am - The guest comes up to the front desk to complain about what's going on. He's indignant and insulted, but is forming perfectly coherent sentences, seems to be thinking just fine, and is not being violent or making threats. He asks to speak to the casino shift manager. I call her to let her know what's going on, and she mentions that she'll call security and have them come up with her _(thank you for catching that--I would've called security, but I can't very well do that with the guest standing right there)_. The casino shift manager and the security manager who made the decision to cut him off talk to him, and they eventually escort him back to his room.
7:15am - The guest once again comes to the front desk to express his indignation and tells me he's going to the casino across the street. After he walks away, I let our security department know about his plans, and our security department lets the other casino's security department know that we cut him off and gives them his description.

We love taking your money. If we cut you off, there's a good reason for it, because that means we can't take your money for eight hours in which you're more willing to give us your money. Once we make that decision, though, there's no turning back on it, or we face a $500,000+ fine and the possible revocation of our gaming license.


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ Wow, that _is_ an addiction-prone personality.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Got a message today from someone I didn't expect to come back into my life again...at least not tonight. Really mixed feelings about it.


Truly be careful then! I would say, don't fall for it. But you may feel differently. So, just be careful.


----------



## Sonata

Really starting to regret pursuing my dream of playing the piano. I knew it would be a challenge to learn how to play, and I was up the the challenge. I had no idea it would be such a struggle to play without resulting in discomfort. I try to follow appropriate positioning, I try to consciously relax when I think I'm tensing up, I play easy pieces. And to see my husband playing, with never so much as a twinge. When it wasn't even his dream, just a past time just because the piano is there.  

I follow the recommendations...stretches, heat, rest, strengthening. I saw my doctor, and a piano teacher.

I was better off before I started playing. And it wouldn't be so bad because I love playing even more than I imagined I would.


----------



## clavichorder

Sometimes you have to, much to your chagrin, give it a weeks rest or so. When I started up again, I played Bach Invention 13 and my wrists were always hurting, so I had to do that. Don't compare yourself to your husband either for sure. I was baffled at how relaxed some folks seemed to be who had less training and knowledge than I did, but now I have a better knack for it.


----------



## Sonata

In the 5 weeks that we have had our piano, I have had two seperate 1 week rest periods


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Really starting to regret pursuing my dream of playing the piano. I knew it would be a challenge to learn how to play, and I was up the the challenge. I had no idea it would be such a struggle to play without resulting in discomfort. I try to follow appropriate positioning, I try to consciously relax when I think I'm tensing up, I play easy pieces. And to see my husband playing, with never so much as a twinge. When it wasn't even his dream, just a past time just because the piano is there.
> 
> I follow the recommendations...stretches, heat, rest, strengthening. I saw my doctor, and a piano teacher.
> 
> I was better off before I started playing. And it wouldn't be so bad because I love playing even more than I imagined I would.


Hey, _Sonata_, do you have the understanding that you can go out tomorrow morning and run a five minute mile? Do 30 chin-ups? Bench press 200 pounds? Just about anything physical that you haven't done before will hurt when you start doing it, after an annoyingly few repetitions (or yards). Be cool. Kick back and listen to /watch your husband be strong. It'll be good for both of you. In a year, with your interest in playing, you'll be kicking butt.


----------



## Sonata

I understand what you're saying Hiltroll, but I'm not trying to play anything advanced, and I didn't think after a month of playing I would still get pain.I don't actually mind dealing with pain; it's not severe. But so often it can be a sign of doing something incorrectly, how is one supposed to know the difference? It was mainly wrists, carpal tunnel like symptoms which I suspect that the computer at work has been making worse. So I get braces for my wrists, which were helping. I sit down and play and after ten minutes, IF that, my shoulder is sore. My shoulder. What the heck? I was paying attention to good posture and everything...well apparently not, but I was trying to have good posture.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> I understand what you're saying Hiltroll, but I'm not trying to play anything advanced, and I didn't think after a month of playing I would still get pain.I don't actually mind dealing with pain; it's not severe. But so often it can be a sign of doing something incorrectly, how is one supposed to know the difference? It was mainly wrists, carpal tunnel like symptoms which I suspect that the computer at work has been making worse. So I get braces for my wrists, which were helping. I sit down and play and after ten minutes, IF that, my shoulder is sore. My shoulder. What the heck? I was paying attention to good posture and everything...well apparently not, but I was trying to have good posture.


Sorry to hear about your wrist problems. It sounds a lot like mine.


----------



## Sonata

I do love hearing my husband play though don't get me wrong. just wish he could hear me play too, really.


----------



## Sonata

You know, thinking on it some more, I can't help but wonder if maybe I'm developing fibromyalgia or something of that nature. Which in one sense would not be good because that's a chronic condition.....yet on the other hand, if I knew I wasn't injuring myself, I just relax and play a little more. Or maybe it's muscle tension from all the work stress.


----------



## aleazk

Hey, where's CoAG?.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> Hey, where's CoAG?.


I believe MaestroViolinist made a post for him not to long ago in the "what are you working on" thread in the composer section. I'd have to double check to see how long ago that was, but supposedly he's working on an ambitious project.


----------



## Sonata

that's great!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I believe MaestroViolinist made a post for him not to long ago in the "what are you working on" thread in the composer section. I'd have to double check to see how long ago that was, but supposedly he's working on an ambitious project.


Oh, yes, I remember now. But that post didn't said when he will come back.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> You know, thinking on it some more, I can't help but wonder if maybe I'm developing fibromyalgia or something of that nature. Which in one sense would not be good because that's a chronic condition.....yet on the other hand, if I knew I wasn't injuring myself, I just relax and play a little more. Or maybe it's muscle tension from all the work stress.


Oh c'mon _Sonata_, you're reaching. You probably _are_ getting some wrist stress at the work computer - there are well known ways to ameliorate that, and you know them. The rest of your piano-playing problem is muscle strain due to uncertainty. You care a lot about learning to play the piano, so you are 'bearing down'. *Quit that, dammit!*. Your husband doesn't care if he never plays as well as that guy in the white tuxedo... that's a clue.


----------



## Sonata

I want to apologize for the self-pitying post all. I'm embarassed about it today. Work stress right now is at a boiling point, and I'm not handling it very well at the moment.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> I want to apologize for the self-pitying post all. I'm embarassed about it today. Work stress right now is at a boiling point, and I'm not handling it very well at the moment.


I probably _should_ apologize for the 'Dutch Uncle' post - but I won't. For reasons not clear to me, I care about you and your piano.


----------



## jani

Enjoying about the joy of double tracking ( I might have confused the terms so i explain what i mean)
First i record a 1 guitar part, then i record it again and pan it to the opposite side of the other guitar.
TIMING MUST BE AT LEAST 99.9% correct to make it sound good.
So its a good exercise on rhythym and timing.


----------



## Crudblud

Today is my mother's birthday and I baked her a cake. It's a spiced (with cloves) two-layer coffee and walnut sandwich, covered with chocolate buttercream and a layer of toasted hazelnuts. It was my first time baking a cake so I'm quite nervous as to how well it will eat, especially since the recipe is almost entirely my own.

I also tried out my new giant loaf tin, the loaf it produced was even larger than I expected.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Today is my mother's birthday and I baked her a cake. It's a spiced (with cloves) two-layer coffee and walnut sandwich, covered with chocolate buttercream and a layer of toasted hazelnuts. It was my first time baking a cake so I'm quite nervous as to how well it will eat, especially since the recipe is almost entirely my own.
> 
> I also tried out my new giant loaf tin, the loaf it produced was even larger than I expected.


The cake at least _reads_ very tasty. Started my saliva going.


----------



## Vaneyes

I hadn't thought of it until now, but I think that's something I should've attempted. Though I still haven't baked a cake in my life, I know she would've raved about it. That's what mothers do. :angel:


----------



## Crudblud

Well, I was convinced the cake was going to be too dry and the buttercream too sickly, but it all came out really well, and I have breathed at least 10 big sighs of relief in the past hour.

...actually, make that 11.


----------



## Flamme

Crudblud said:


> Today is my mother's birthday and I baked her a cake. It's a spiced (with cloves) two-layer coffee and walnut sandwich, covered with chocolate buttercream and a layer of toasted hazelnuts. It was my first time baking a cake so I'm quite nervous as to how well it will eat, especially since the recipe is almost entirely my own.
> 
> I also tried out my new giant loaf tin, the loaf it produced was even larger than I expected.


Good mama s boy...No pun intended


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I want to apologize for the self-pitying post all. I'm embarassed about it today. Work stress right now is at a boiling point, and I'm not handling it very well at the moment.


Sonata, that's nice of you. Thank you, but not necessary. You should be commended (I hereby commend you now) for all your accomplishments (especially as a mother), and for all the new things you find challenging.

The best I can tell, you're living life to its fullest, and we're lucky to have you here for a tiny moment of it.

An occasional rant from friends is acceptable.

Things will be better.

As my dear mother used to say, "Things will be brighter in the morning." :tiphat:


----------



## kv466

Where are you, Tapkaara! Oskaar? And many others...


----------



## Sonata

Hilltroll72 said:


> I probably _should_ apologize for the 'Dutch Uncle' post - but I won't. For reasons not clear to me, I care about you and your piano.


Never heard of the term "Dutch Uncle" before, just looked it up. Learn something new every day. 
I get what you're saying, but I'm looking at it from a medical perspective, seeing these conditions often enough, one can't help but fear more serious conditions every now and again. I'm not too bad about it, but it happens.



Vaneyes said:


> Sonata, that's nice of you. Thank you, but not necessary. You should be commended (I hereby commend you now) for all your accomplishments (especially as a mother), and for all the new things you find challenging.
> 
> The best I can tell, you're living life to its fullest, and we're lucky to have you here for a tiny moment of it.
> 
> An occasional rant from friends is acceptable.
> 
> Things will be better.
> 
> As my dear mother used to say, "Things will be brighter in the morning." :tiphat:


Appreciate that!


----------



## Weston

The Kindle edition of "Triumph Over Tragedy: an anthology for the victims of Hurricane Sandy" has recently been released (with my cover art) on Amazon. It includes forty one science fiction stories by Robert Silverberg, Marion Zimmer Bradley, Michael Stackpole, Elizabeth Bear, and many others.









Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AYA1DZC

Moderators: It is not my intention to spam or advertise. This is a not for prophet thing. I am just swaggering a bit about what is happening in my life.  I couldn't find any rules about such things. Please remove if it is a violation.

Cheers!


----------



## samurai

@ Weston, Congratulations are indeed in order. Nice going! :cheers:


----------



## Weston

Thanks, samurai! It feels good to be at least partially back in the illustration field again after a 15 year hiatus. Bigger things are in the works too. I'm holding down a grueling day job on top of this, so it has not been easy.


----------



## samurai

@ Weston, you should really be proud of yourself in attaining such a worthy objective. Again, you have my utmost respect and admiration for achieving this tremendous accomplishment!
You obviously possess a unique talent, one which has finally been recognized, perhaps.


----------



## clavichorder

Today might be an okay day in hindsight, but it has left me feeling quite depressed. Which is why I don't want to discuss it more. But I do feel like sharing a story from last Saturday that I don't think I shared, a positive one, perhaps hinted at in a more 'self pitying' post earlier.

A homeless or not well off man saw that I had some food, two of these really tasty chicken Hom Bow's(asian meat pastry's) that I had bought. I had bought three, already eaten one, and had partially nibbled another. My brother was with me, but we had had a minor argument. Anyway, the guy asked if I could spare some food and I gave him the whole hom bow. He was very appreciative, and not just because of the deed, but because those Hom Bow are just that good. I told him where I'd gotten them though he didn't seem to care, but he really like it. That was a really positive experience of that sort, not very common, it made me feel good. And my brother witnessed it, so I showed good role model behavior and the situation sparked conversation. Which made my brother ask for the remaining partial Hom Bow and that very wholesomely resolved our dispute and healed our injured prides.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Madly composing - so many wires, so little time- where is my Theremin? I'm frustrated by the lack of electronic instruments for my musique concrète...... 
What I want is an instrument that will give us a continuous sound at any pitch . . . not necessarily conforming to the traditional half tone . . . the composer and the electrician will have to labor together to get it . . . speed and synthesis are characteristics of our own epoch.
but they call my musique "bellowings and shrieks from a zoo, the din of passing trains, the hammering of a drunken woodpecker, a thunderbolt striking a tinplate factory"
Damn infidels......


----------



## Kopachris

So excited! After two nights of debugging and rewriting some annoying recursive algorithm, it's finally working (mostly) like it's supposed to! It's not quite as efficient as the algorithm it was based off of, but it works.

BSP trees are used in computer graphics to speed up lighting and collision calculations. A 3D model as a collection of polygons is recursively bisected and bounding boxes are calculated for each split. Each bounding box contains the memory address of its first child node and the memory address of its sibling node. Instead of checking for collision with _every_ polygon (an extremely time-consuming task for models with, say, 20,000+ polygons), you only have to check for collision with a few nodes. If collision is detected with a node, check both of its children, etc. For any node where a collision is not detected, there's no need to check that node's children.

More than that, though, it's the format the BSP tree is packed into the model file that was the problem. And my implementation's inefficiency comes from the fact that if it has trouble finding a split point (i.e. if, after 500 tries, one of the current node's children would've been empty), it just dumps an unordered list of polygons into the file for that node. I'm sure with some tweaking I can make that happen a lot less frequently.


----------



## Flamme

Wow trying to understand but...


----------



## Sonata

Weston said:


> The Kindle edition of "Triumph Over Tragedy: an anthology for the victims of Hurricane Sandy" has recently been released (with my cover art) on Amazon. It includes forty one science fiction stories by Robert Silverberg, Marion Zimmer Bradley, Michael Stackpole, Elizabeth Bear, and many others.
> 
> View attachment 12026
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AYA1DZC
> 
> Moderators: It is not my intention to spam or advertise. This is a not for prophet thing. I am just swaggering a bit about what is happening in my life.  I couldn't find any rules about such things. Please remove if it is a violation.
> 
> Cheers!


That's incredible news!!! And I really like your cover art. I may actually pick up that book sometime soon, I think it'd be a good read, I recognize some of the author names.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just got my assignments for my next large ensemble concert in the Wind Orchestra: 4 individual pieces, 2 of them as principal flute. I'm honored, but I definitely got my work cut out for me. I get the music next week, then 2 days later have first rehearsal.


----------



## Flamme

Does one need to have large chest capacity for those instruments?


----------



## Head_case

Not really. You just have to keep abreast of the rhythm in the score.


----------



## Head_case

Well I've survived the week after some impossible deadlines and workings on audit reviews which would have stitched me up at work for the rest of the year and longer had I had finished them in time for presentation. 

Thankfully the rest of the department collapsed under the weight of snow :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

I spent the entire afternoon feeling like crap, I was saved by a hearty soup.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> I spent the entire afternoon feeling like crap, I was saved by a hearty soup.


----------



## Flamme

Head_case said:


> Not really. You just have to keep abreast of the rhythm in the score.


My question wasnt a naughty one...Well maybe a little lol
I have a friend who is really a short and thin guy...And he played horn for couple of years...


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


>


Okay. I know you mean well, but as someone who has been dealing with chronic depression and a number of other disorders and complexes for many years I find your response more than a little patronising.


----------



## Head_case

> My question wasnt a naughty one...Well maybe a little lol
> I have a friend who is really a short and thin guy...And he played horn for couple of years...


...but I'm serious...!

Short and thin people can play flute too. Look at Nina Perlove!

It's about airstream efficiency; imagine a target disc of of 5%, versus a target size of 50%.

The non-flutist cannot control his target size much better than 50%. A flute player learns to direct the airstream precisely and more efficiently to target that 5% sweetspot.

This means, air can be conserved, by breathing techniques. Raising the bar, by using different forms of breathing like diaphragmatic breathing, rather than chest breathing (i.e the tummy pops out) fills the lungs more efficiently; posture control to maintain the air column from the lungs to the mouth also contributes to maintaining the airstream. Then, we get into the target spot where a tightly focussed sweetspot with flute playing precision means you can hold and play notes for 15 seconds to 30 seconds like some.

Then there is the choice of flute too; short of breath flute players, do better on short baby flutes (like piccolo). These are to scale: the bottom one is around 30cm long:










The standard concert flute is either of the middle two (one has an extended B foot joint). This is around 65-70cm long and takes more air to fill. The second from the top is the alto flute (which I been playing for 2 hours today yahoooooo...!) ..that's about 80cm long.

You can see how vast the difference is - but with training, it's possible to maximise what you've got without having it show anatomically 

PS your short midget horn playing friend probably has an amazing lung capacity!


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> Okay. I know you mean well, but as someone who has been dealing with chronic depression and a number of other disorders and complexes for many years I find your response more than a little patronising.


Well yes i tried to " Cheer" you but remember you are the only one who can "cure" you from your depression.
I know it may sound like wishful thinking for you but thiking positive really works.
If you revalue your life i bet that you will find something good and something that you are proud of, i have been following your baking posts and i think that you are doing great at that.
I studied cooking at school for three years i even got a stipend, i didn't get it because of my cooking skills i got it because of my work ethics.
And what was the result? Me hating it cooking etc... I didn't have the same passion for it as you seem to have to your baking so keep it up!

IF YOU SEE LOADS OF TYPOS ON MY POSTS ITS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE CHROME YET I NEED TO INSTALL IT SO I HAVE A ACTIVE SPELL CHECKER.


----------



## Flamme

Whenever i fall into depression i remember all the others who have it much more bad than me and that calms me down...Its not an phrase...


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> If you revalue your life i bet that you will find something good and something that you are proud of


I think this is the point of divergence between the truth of the matter and what is perhaps my inability to adequately communicate it to you. It is not that I cannot be proud, that I cannot experience joy, that I feel there is nothing worthwhile in my life, indeed; I love my friends, I love music, baking, literature, cinema, theatre, I love the fathomless mysteries of existence, and I love that I have the mental faculties that allow me to be aware of my love for those things. No, depression is depression. It is not sadness, it isn't regret or loss or a sense of failure, though it can be compounded and reinforced by such things. What is certain is that it is impossible for me to explain unequivocally, and so I accept that it may be impossible for others to understand. Again, I know you mean well, and I don't want to make you feel bad about what you've said, but dealing with depression is not as simple as you think, far from it.


----------



## Ukko

^^ If dwelling on it is not harmful, perhaps you can say what is depressed in one who suffers from depression. I'm wondering if the term is maybe misleading.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> I think this is the point of divergence between the truth of the matter and what is perhaps my inability to adequately communicate it to you. It is not that I cannot be proud, that I cannot experience joy, that I feel there is nothing worthwhile in my life, indeed; I love my friends, I love music, baking, literature, cinema, theatre, I love the fathomless mysteries of existence, and I love that I have the mental faculties that allow me to be aware of my love for those things. No, depression is depression. It is not sadness, it isn't regret or loss or a sense of failure, though it can be compounded and reinforced by such things. What is certain is that it is impossible for me to explain unequivocally, and so I accept that it may be impossible for others to understand. Again, I know you mean well, and I don't want to make you feel bad about what you've said, but dealing with depression is not as simple as you think, far from it.


Indeed. The bad feelings associated with depression can arise at any moment (for someone with chronic depression), and not necessarily because of some recent emotional stress. You can love life, your family, passing through a happy period, etc., and still you can have a depressive episode. And when this episode happens, words can do little, since there's a biological cause behind, which is a low level of the neurotransmitter serotonin. So, unless this cause is attacked, with antidepressant medications which increase the levels of serotonin, the symptoms and bad feelings will persist.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> I think this is the point of divergence between the truth of the matter and what is perhaps my inability to adequately communicate it to you. It is not that I cannot be proud, that I cannot experience joy, that I feel there is nothing worthwhile in my life, indeed; I love my friends, I love music, baking, literature, cinema, theatre, I love the fathomless mysteries of existence, and I love that I have the mental faculties that allow me to be aware of my love for those things. No, depression is depression. It is not sadness, it isn't regret or loss or a sense of failure, though it can be compounded and reinforced by such things. What is certain is that it is impossible for me to explain unequivocally, and so I accept that it may be impossible for others to understand. Again, I know you mean well, and I don't want to make you feel bad about what you've said, but dealing with depression is not as simple as you think, far from it.


Okay, i stay away from the subject from now on.


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> ^^ If dwelling on it is not harmful, perhaps you can say what is depressed in one who suffers from depression. I'm wondering if the term is maybe misleading.


I will preface this post by saying that I'm not really sure if this is what you're asking me about specifically, but hopefully this will answer your question.

I think it is misleading mostly in the sense that it is commonly conflated with sadness (in societies where it is even remotely accepted as a real thing), so people say "oh, I feel depressed" without actually knowing what depression is, which leads many people to think that sadness is all it is, and the myth is perpetuated through this cyclic motion in the public consciousness. Accounts (both first and second hand) of depression from friends and acquaintances of mine suggest a wide range of experiences such that it isn't easy to define particularly well in general. In my experience it affects my mood and drains my energy severely, dulls whatever capacity for rational thought I may have and heightens my susceptibility to paranoid thought processes. The extreme lowness of mood for prolonged periods or shorter episodes is essentially the only general common factor, and it is in its prolonged and extreme nature that it can be differentiated from sadness. Another fundamental difference that I perceive between sadness and depression is that the former seems to be external and the latter internal in origin, either hard wired in to the brain or a chemical imbalance that as aleazk suggests can be treated with medication.



aleazk said:


> Indeed. The bad feelings associated with depression can arise at any moment (for someone with chronic depression), and not necessarily because of some recent emotional stress. You can love life, your family, passing through a happy period, etc., and still you can have a depressive episode. And when this episode happens, words can do little, since there's a biological cause behind, which is a low level of the neurotransmitter serotonin. So, unless this cause is attacked, with antidepressant medications which increase the levels of serotonin, the symptoms and bad feelings will persist.


I essentially agree with this, although my own experiences with medication have been more of a dulling of the mind than anything else. Yes, I was no longer feeling low, but that was only because I was not feeling anything at all, and the more the dosage increased the more I became enveloped in this thick and increasingly opaque numbness that not only made me indifferent to myself but also to the feelings of others. Such deadening of perception is not an experience I should like to have again, so these days I have turned myself towards introspection. Whether or not it works remains to be seen, but I am glad to be dealing with it on my own terms all the same.


----------



## aleazk

^^Yes, the effectiveness of medication and its adverse effects is something that it is under intense study right now. My emphasis on medication was more in lines of showing the differences between depression and other kind of emotional experiences, not at all an argument in favour of medication (I have had similar experiences like yours with medication). As far as I know, medication seems to be effective in very severe cases of depression, but in cases of medium (like mine) to low severity, there's no consensus. The only medication which was useful for me was some clonazepam based anxiolytic for sleeping.


----------



## clavichorder

So, Crudblud, I don't know whether any of this is useful or not. I generally refrain from advices but I do sometimes give strong suggestions based on things I've found have worked for me or that I still try because I speculated they would work but they never have...lol. But I'll try to focus more towards the former. Also, don't hold it against me personally if I start thinking aloud about my issues and get distracted...

When at my most depressed, I begin to doubt whether I love anything. No motivation. That could just be a sign that I am not in touch with my true passions. Music has survived pretty well, at least listening to it and enjoying the stuff I already know and love...

I start to think I'm just interested in things for the sake of self improvement. I have a few options in such scenarios is either to 1)wait it out, attempt to think a little less about it(attempt, don't force), and get lucky somehow since you will just change over time anyway 2)get some good counseling,3) start "forcing myself"(though at this point in my life, I find it hard to do that and am less certain of that method), 4)try something like meditation(which can alter your brain chemistry over time(and if you are really into it, you can "discover yourself"...so some say) 5)try something radical to disrupt the pattern of my life, get out of my comfort zone so I can have a new experience in which I feel I have to be present(recently I went on a long walk in a local park down paths I had never been with my dog, at dusk till it was dark, and I hopped between too picnic tables that were far apart just to insert a little adrenaline into the experience. The best part about 5 is that it shows you how to cope with not being as in control as before. The worst part is that its potentially dangerous, especially if you get too zealous...

Do any of these ring true for you Crudblud? As an aside, I went to a career counseling session recently. There were different categories one might "fit into," Investigative, Enterprising, Artistic, Realistic, Social, Conventional, and I think that might be it. Now, I don't know whether I'm just getting suckered in again, but I think that without putting too much stock into these things, it could be helpful for picking a life path in terms of career. My basic online score was high on investigative, artistic, then social, but I don't know how accurate that is because there has to be aspects of all of these in everybody and though I tried to answer fast, I may still try to answer in accordance with some false projection of myself. 

The reason I brought this up aside from just wanting to talk about myself, is that perhaps running around in a park like I described would be less stimulating or even risk taking an endeavor for you than for me, or maybe it would just not be to your benefit. But there will be something like that which can raise your spirits, as you probably know, and even get that adrenaline going a little. Baking seems to me to be an excellent thing you've found, I am almost inspired to take it up myself. Climbing Mt. Rainier last year was a wonderfully life affirming thing I managed to actually follow through to completion, and is an example of when "forcing" was very much to my benefit. As long as you are not pushing and exerting control every step of the way, but just push yourself into a situation where now you just have to cope and that's all you really can do.

All of this is why I am considered joining Americorps next year. But I'm really not sure, sometimes I think I just need to fixate more on discovering my intellectual passion. Americorps for me is sort of based on the thinking that I would benefit from more "Realistic" and "Social" type work, helping me to be more well rounded as a person or maybe uncovering that I'm not suited for academics? On the other hand, I always thought of myself as the smart but not always academically successful, sciency kid when younger who happened to like classical music and day dreaming a lot. Perhaps Crudblud is much less mixed up than I am. I like this career thing, its a cute little system, but reality is probably way more chaotic. I wonder how much that stuff can be depended on if at all.

It would definitely take pressure off me for "job search" if I could get into that program, since I'd have a volunteer job there. If I want to take the lazy route, a guy recently recommended some organic farming thing to me. Who knows...


----------



## clavichorder

As for medication, lets just say I'm glad to have gone "cold turkey" and am still off it, probably a little proud. Wasn't super smart probably, but it was based on me forgetting to take the pills last summer, and then deciding not to after I realized that. Can't say it was easy, but some of this may just be due to the fact that pills can change your brain chemistry to the extent where you will make different choices than you would have otherwise(I found I was less passionate and impulsive and more practical and controlled without necessarily knowing why), and the old patterns potentially start emerging in fragments pretty quickly, which can cause confusion and a sense of being trapped and needing to be radical.

Edit: also, I was probably lucky that I didn't come to any lasting harm by going cold turkey and came out functional off the meds, more functional than I had been before though its very very far from ideal.


----------



## Crudblud

@clavi: I will address that monster post above at some point soon, at the moment I don't know if I can digest all that information and give it the considered response it deserves. But yes, I will get back to you.


----------



## Ramako

I can't talk about depression. I have been trying to write a post, but found myself unable. Partly being unsure of expressing myself, but also I'm not sure exactly how to interpret my own experiences.

I can only give you my best wishes, though I am well aware that they may seem ironic to you, or worse.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> @clavi: I will address that monster post above at some point soon, at the moment I don't know if I can digest all that information and give it the considered response it deserves. But yes, I will get back to you.


@Crudblud, you really don't need to unless you feel it would help. Apologies for my very disorderly approach that sometimes leaves out "steps" of information and makes my thoughts not easy to follow.

I was just sort of thinking aloud, expressing my determination and seeing if any of those methods that float around in my head seem relevant to you. Its very likely that I try too hard to control things in my life, and could learn something from you(I often can't let things go) don't sell yourself short, please.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> I can only give you my best wishes, though I am well aware that they may seem ironic to you, or worse.


Oh, no, no, that wasn't the impression I intended to give at all. My point in my earlier post was that people who do not at least have a functional understanding of depression should not give advice to the depressed, because it necessarily comes from a position of ignorance, and that is something that even the best of intentions can't help. To put it another way; in my response to the post that sparked this discussion I tried to say that I appreciated the intent but not the content of the post, I apologise if that wasn't clear. Rest assured, I appreciate the intent of anyone who would wish for me to be able to rid myself of these problems, whether it's you or jani or anyone else.



clavichorder said:


> @Crudblud, you really don't need to unless you feel it would help. Apologies for my very disorderly approach that sometimes leaves out "steps" of information and makes my thoughts not easy to follow.
> 
> I was just sort of thinking aloud, expressing my determination and seeing if any of those methods that float around in my head seem relevant to you. Its very likely that I try too hard to control things in my life, and could learn something from you(I often can't let things go) don't sell yourself short, please.


Well don't sell yourself short either, it may be a cliché to say so, but we all have plenty to learn from each other.


----------



## Ramako

I'm sorry for misinterpreting you Crudblud. I see perhaps I understand even less than I thought I did.


----------



## Head_case

> I think it is misleading mostly in the sense that it is commonly conflated with sadness (in societies where it is even remotely accepted as a real thing), so people say "oh, I feel depressed" without actually knowing what depression is, which leads many people to think that sadness is all it is, and the myth is perpetuated through this cyclic motion in the public consciousness


Reading the above posts, I feel inclined just to breeze by and maintain my silence and concentrate on music. Then again, it's snowing so I'm trapped indoors and I might as well try to be more of a person than I can when I am in solitude.

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm6051a7.htm

Far from it, I wonder if, ironically, by dismissing 'others' use of their limited cognitive understanding of the term 'clinical depression', you might actually, be committing the same error, as the one in which you have felt dismissed by Jani?

The CDC stats quotes 1 in 10 in the population are depressed in a survey using a standardised and validated health questionnaire. Other sources indicate a lifetime risk of 1 in 7 people.

This means, in 700 users of Talkclassical, you can expect 100 to have experienced clinical depression.

You are far from being alone. 1 in 10 people out there suffer from depression, and being trapped in their mindset, think that others cannot know or understand what they are going through. That's 100 people on average, out of 700, who think and talk, as if others 'just can't comprehend' them. Young people especially, do not have your degree of articulation and language, and cannot fathom the clarity of distinction between 'clinical depression' and 'feeling misery' as you can, because they are ...too depressed and thus express a poverty of thought in making such academic distinctions. That is not to say, anyone should carte blanche, dismiss another, just because he states that he suffers from 'sadness'. In Moliere's La Maladie Imaginaire (The Imaginary Illness), it is not the patient who ill: but the doctor. And if 1/10th of the world is clinically depressed, and the shares of AstraZeneca or Eli Lily are going up, then perhaps there is a reason to be cynical.

However these statistics do not help: depression is diagnosed on the symptoms which can be measured; counted, qualified, or quantified (in terms of loss of interest; apathy; loss of sleep; appetite; motivation and purpose). It does not purport to explain, the subjectivity of depression. That is...yours alone to deal with, and indeed it can feel like hell (which is, structurally defined, as separation from love, or separation from the closeness of others).

Equally, another view goes like this: you may not know what it is like, to suffer from cancer or having a heart attack or stroke, leaving you permanently disabled: these are the two greatest killers in the western world, bar accidents and sudden death related to traffic. For a stroke patient to insist that no one can understand them because they have not gone through a stroke, and therefore, no one else should call themselves as suffering from a stroke, is just nonsensical. The fundamental experience, is that feeling of worthlessness and alienation - being completely alone, and even alienated from one's own bodily functions, which is a grief process, and therefore, one of loss. Whether it's a stroke, a heart-attack, or depression - there is a loss....of one's health; perhaps one's relationships which leave a yearning for getting 'back to how it was before illness' - or a sense that one's potential is limited hereon, and one's sights readjusted lower.

Well, if that analogy is anything to go by, I personally do not find it helps, to make a special case, that others don't understand 'depression' because they have not been through it. Doctors and nurses, have not necessarily had to experience heart attacks; asthma; near death experiences; strokes or coronaries, in order to be able to help others. Perhaps the distinction with a condition like 'clinical depression' is, that the sufferer, suffers from a depressed mindset, in which he thinks he is alone; that no one else can help; that he cannot help himself; and therefore everything is hopeless, so what's the point.

This kind of negativity has been with us for centuries: in the Old Testament, Job experienced it when he lost his wealth; his home; his family; his friends; his health - everything....except the one relationship which sustained him. If there is a moral to any history, then it is, that we have a duty to ourselves, to keep on working on our relationships when depressed; when happy; whenever.


----------



## Head_case

> All of this is why I am considered joining Americorps next year. But I'm really not sure, sometimes I think I just need to fixate more on discovering my intellectual passion. Americorps for me is sort of based on the thinking that I would benefit from more "Realistic" and "Social" type work, helping me to be more well rounded as a person or maybe uncovering that I'm not suited for academics? On the other hand, I always thought of myself as the smart but not always academically successful, sciency kid when younger who happened to like classical music and day dreaming a lot. Perhaps Crudblud is much less mixed up than I am. I like this career thing, its a cute little system, but reality is probably way more chaotic. I wonder how much that stuff can be depended on if at all.
> It would definitely take pressure off me for "job search" if I could get into that program, since I'd have a volunteer job there. If I want to take the lazy route, a guy recently recommended some organic farming thing to me. Who knows...


That looks interesting! We don't have an Americorps in England :lol:

Why not the Peace Corps?

I read Peter Hessler's book 'River Town' when it came out - that spurred me to go and travel overseas although I think I had a better experience than him but didn't bother writing any of it sadly.

Looking at the extraordinary fees and legacy of taking a student loan to go to university is mind-blowing. I spent years at university because I always enjoyed reading and studying...and now to see that every little bit of it costs...I can't get my head around that. I have no idea how university students even contemplate the cost of postgraduate studies these days..or how college graduates even contemplate university (unless their parents support them).

The work I enjoyed doing most...was for a charity working with inner city children. I used to teach which was great fun. I love working with people (who are interested in learning). I guess if you like relationships, then it makes sense to work in a domain where your experience of working with people grows. The creativity...has to be addressed separately...whether it goes underground, or ferments after a year in the Americorps as a fully formed commitment...


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> Why not the Peace Corps?


Peace Corps seems interesting, but I am not qualified. One needs at least a bachelors degree or prior intensive commitment to Americorps or some volunteer group, and its certainly harder to get into.

Its too bad that don't have a larger world equivalent. I really wanted to leave the U.S. for a while and work or something, especially if I could immerse in another language, but I have not yet found a more certain way to get out of my area and work, than Americorps even though it is limited to the country.

For learning another language through immersion, there are alternatives and if that's what interests me more, I'll look into that.

But man...the month of January has blown past, and I'll have to get things decided sooner than later so I have at least *something* fresh to do next year. The annoying thing is that, if the opportunity is wasted, I may not even care about it in the boring life I continue on with next year. But I expect I will care about it in years to come.


----------



## Head_case

You're not going for a first degree I guess. The cost too offputting? 

What about teaching American as a foreign language? 

I mean English...like Peter Hessler 

You can't afford to waste a year doing something boring....that would be a boring antecedent for the years to come....


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> [...]
> Its too bad that don't have a larger world equivalent. I really wanted to leave the U.S. for a while and work or something, especially if I could immerse in another language, but I have not yet found a more certain way to get out of my area and work, than Americorps even though it is limited to the country.
> 
> For learning another language through immersion, there are alternatives and if that's what interests me more, I'll look into that.
> [...]


Working in another part of the US can immerse you in another language... sort of. When you leave the workplace for lunch, don't go where your coworkers go. Find a greasy spoon diner. Sit at the counter. The food probably won't kill you, and the conversations you hear won't sound like what you hear on the job... nor will the subjects discussed, for the most part. Just keep your own mouth shut, they'll ignore you except for salt shaker requests.


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> Reading the above posts, I feel inclined just to breeze by and maintain my silence and concentrate on music. Then again, it's snowing so I'm trapped indoors and I might as well try to be more of a person than I can when I am in solitude.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm6051a7.htm
> 
> Far from it, I wonder if, ironically, by dismissing 'others' use of their limited cognitive understanding of the term 'clinical depression', you might actually, be committing the same error, as the one in which you have felt dismissed by Jani?
> 
> The CDC stats quotes 1 in 10 in the population are depressed in a survey using a standardised and validated health questionnaire. Other sources indicate a lifetime risk of 1 in 7 people.
> 
> This means, in 700 users of Talkclassical, you can expect 100 to have experienced clinical depression.
> 
> You are far from being alone. 1 in 10 people out there suffer from depression, and being trapped in their mindset, think that others cannot know or understand what they are going through. That's 100 people on average, out of 700, who think and talk, as if others 'just can't comprehend' them. Young people especially, do not have your degree of articulation and language, and cannot fathom the clarity of distinction between 'clinical depression' and 'feeling misery' as you can, because they are ...too depressed and thus express a poverty of thought in making such academic distinctions. That is not to say, anyone should carte blanche, dismiss another, just because he states that he suffers from 'sadness'.


I didn't include your entire post, as it is quite large, but I shall try to address as many points as I feel I can. Firstly I think you are confusing mental illness with physical illness. A surgeon can transplant a kidney without having to have a kidney transplant themselves because it is a defined medical procedure with defined contingencies for defined complications, all of which they have studied and practised. However, psychoanalysis, be it Freudian, Jungian, whatever school you like, is still very much in its infancy, it has not had the same length of development as medicine. Psychoanalysis is largely theoretical and can only as of yet define the basics in concrete terms (i.e.: the extreme and prolonged lowness of mood = depression) and as such I do not believe that the two can be compared in any real way.

The key point of my argument is that my own personal encounters with other depressives have revealed to me that I myself can only have a basic understanding of their experiences at best, and vice versa, simply because the range of experiences with depression are far more nuanced and unique to each individual than any _DSM IV_ type book would have you imagine. Yes, there are common symptoms which depressives may share in various combinations, but beyond that each case is the product of the mind that produces it, and each mind is a labyrinth unto itself. You talk about making special cases, specifically that it is foolish to do so, but every case of depression or any kind of mental illness is a special case, they all have basic features that can be grouped together to form their respective spectra of illnesses, but beyond that each case is unique.

I also disagree about my distinction between sadness and depression being academic, I am not an academic in the slightest and was only trying to make my own personal distinction as clear as possible for anyone who was interested. Furthermore, you have changed sadness to "misery", which I feel is quite an extreme word and one which I would not use to describe the fleeting sadness I was talking about.

However, I do agree with you that, at least for me, I feel a need to carry on in spite of everything.


----------



## Head_case

Hi there,

I'm not confusing mental illness with physical illness: what I have shown above, is that both are illnesses: neither, trumphs one another, and the effects of either, are as devastating as another. However to elevate 'mental illness' above others, and claim special status, has no foundation.

You say psychotherapy is in its infancy: Freudian psychoanalysis has been here for over 100 years; the National Institute of Clinical Excellence [UK] also recommends brief short term psychotherapies for the treatment of clinical depression. That is - within a course of 6 months of psychotherapy, the majority of patients with clinical depression get better. Not solely medication dependent.

By far and large - you're mistaken about psychoanalysis: it is not theoretical: it is intensely practical - which is why the therapists see the clients usually once a week as a minimum, or three times a week as standard. This is a huge therapeutic cost, and much more effort than prescribing a pill: the human encounter with another is extremely intense, and there is no getting away from the difficulties of relating and forming relationships, which drive depressive patterns of relating.

The 'lowness of mood' you describe, may be no lower than what someone else subjectively rates theirs: the fact that you can articulate yours, means that you are not low enough in mood, to be completely averbal and mute in a state of profound clinical depression, which is beyond psychotherapy or conventional treatments for clinical depression.



> The key point of my argument is that my own personal encounters with other depressives have revealed to me that I myself can only have a basic understanding of their experiences at best, and vice versa, simply because the range of experiences with depression are far more nuanced and unique to each individual than any _DSM IV_ type book would have you imagine.


I don't doubt this for a moment. As far as I know from studing the philosophy of psychology, DSM IV (due to be superceded by DSM V, with all of its problems), is that it is mostly a research tool for academicians. The fact that it is available on Wikipedia, and the burst of the internet bubble enabling depressed patients to 'look themselves' up on the internet to self-diagnosis virtually everything they impute or project onto their own depressed state of mind, bears the parallel of Moliere's Maladie Imaginaire, whereby the vulnerable star of the book who feels fragile, is vulnerable to absorption of interpretations around him since he has lost his own centre. The internet is a dangerous place for information, if you cannot filter the crud from the useful information, and on the internet, the authority of a professional becomes levelled and equalled with the zhit-stirring from an uninformed teenager's own internet blog detailing 'treatment' for depression.



> Yes, there are common symptoms which depressives may share in various combinations, but beyond that each case is the product of the mind that produces it, and each mind is a labyrinth unto itself. You talk about making special cases, specifically that it is foolish to do so, but every case of depression or any kind of mental illness is a special case, they all have basic features that can be grouped together to form their respective spectra of illnesses, but beyond that each case is unique.


There are two directions for interesting research on clinical depression: one is the 'serotonin theory' of depression which holds dominant in the western world, as a cause for clinical depression. There are other theories, however let's deal with this one for the main.

This chemical hypothesis driven theory, which sees clinical depression loosely as a function of serotonin [or other neurotransmitter]balance, is the chemical neurotransmitter of the brain. Depending on your orientation: the brain is a product of the mind......or the mind, is a product of the brain. This Cartesian duality, in trying to make sense of the existential condition of man, is going to reek havoc. Thus, an antidepressant seeks to preserve such neurotransmitters, and can rescue the chemical state of imbalance, which creates 'clinical depression' .

Fom the perspective, of a clinician who has already sold out and believes that the mind is irrelevant in clinical depression, and treatment of the brain with tablets will work. This is a cynical view: rather - an antidepressant, treats depression, much like, an antibiotic treats an infection....or a kidney transplant replaces a failing kidney. The 'mind' can be left out, since the human aspect of living, is not in question in this serotonin hypothesis. No wonder, some whose difficulties are in relating, find the medical prescription approach rather limited.

Regardless - that anti-depressants have been shown to be better than placebo in clinical trials is a solid cornerstone of the treatment of depression. The concept of 'mind', and its human spiritual dimension, is not going to be tackled by taking an anti-depressant, but the person may, recover from depression in order to deal with these very issues.

The other interesting emerging research trend, is the discovery, that patients enrolled in two cohorts - psychotherapy versus medication, demonstrate similar MRI brain scan improvements after both course has finished, regardless of which treatment they take. This strand of evidence, is incorporated in the National Institute of Mental Health, and the NICE guidelines for the treatment of depression in the UK.

I'm not an academician either, but I would hope that I know how to read an article and separate the wheat from the chaff...something which we all have to do for ourselves, instead of taking on board 'assumptions' about our thoughts of ourselves; of others, or our condition, from a book or the internet without questioning.



> I also disagree about my distinction between sadness and depression being academic, I am not an academic in the slightest and was only trying to make my own personal distinction as clear as possible for anyone who was interested. Furthermore, you have changed sadness to "misery", which I feel is quite an extreme word and one which I would not use to describe the fleeting sadness I was talking about.


I'm not sure if there is any objective difference between sadness, misery, melancholy, depression etc. Each word operates in the Saussurean model of a differential: to be sad, only makes sense if we have a bi-pole reference: happy <---1---2--3--4--5--6--> Sad. One man's sadness, is another man's happiness. And one man's misery, is another man's gain. The words to describe mood, are all subjectively rooted.

With fleeting sadness - it seems clear that you have dismissed this as a serious condition at all. People kill themselves in moments of fleeting sadness, if the intensity of the sadness in that moment is too overwhelming. If you can see beyond that moment, then you are already one step towards healing. However perhaps, it's difficult not to trivialise what others feel: regardless of whether they use specifiers of <Clinical Depression> or not. After all, the DSM IV has no import in the lives of everyday people, and therefore, why should we medicalise our lives?


----------



## Flamme

Who will read this virtual ''war and peace''?!


----------



## Head_case

hurry...!

Let's post some inane posts and bury page 198 

Think I need to brush my teeth before having a hot chocolate to make it taste mintier


----------



## Crudblud

Should I eat the apple or drink the coffee first?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry to ignore the discussion on mental illness, please don't take this to mean I think it a trivial matter:

I saw mention of the Peace Corps - does anyone here have any experience with that?
I think I'd like to use my newly gained skills on one if their environmental programs once I've graduated.
(I am a US citizen)


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> By far and large - you're mistaken about psychoanalysis: it is not theoretical: it is intensely practical - which is why the therapists see the clients usually once a week as a minimum, or three times a week as standard. This is a huge therapeutic cost, and much more effort than prescribing a pill: the human encounter with another is extremely intense, and there is no getting away from the difficulties of relating and forming relationships, which drive depressive patterns of relating.


I haven't been able to find a therapist who really goes "all out Freudian psychoanalysis" and is also paid by health insurance in my area. Cognitive behavioral approach is more commonly integrated into it, and I was never good about doing homework. Thus, three sessions a week with an analytical therapist is rather costly, and makes me feel like I'm living some kind of luxurious spoiled rich kid lifestyle. Perhaps I need to look harder for one that is covered.


----------



## Head_case

http://www.peacecorps.gov/

I applied.

I failed.

I moved on :lol:

Failed at the first hurdle - not a USA citizen lol


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I haven't been able to find a therapist who really goes "all out Freudian psychoanalysis" and is also paid by health insurance in my area. Cognitive behavioral approach is more commonly integrated into it, and I was never good about doing homework. Thus, three sessions a week with an analytical therapist is rather costly, and makes me feel like I'm living some kind of luxurious spoiled rich kid lifestyle. Perhaps I need to look harder for one that is covered.


I seem to bump into people who 'tell me all about their therapy' although I've not been. That's not to say I look down on it, or think I'm beyond it.

But anyway, one of my ex-girlfriend's used to go to psychoanalytical therapy. We'd make plans and since I worked freelance for sometime, I used to love going out in the afternoons to watch the matinees with her, or just go to our favourite French café and spend the mornings there reading our papers.

It didn't last long: she would tell me that "Oh...sorry. Can't do Monday. I need to go to see my therapist".

"That's okay - how about Wednesday?"

- "Sorry - that's a therapy day too."

"I'm free Friday afternoon...."

-"I'm seeing my therapist again..."

"Look ....you're always seeing your therapist. He sees more of you than I do..."

-"Stop getting upset and making me feel like I'm your mother. You're just going through a bad spell of peniz envy".

"That does it. If you're having an affair, I'm calling this relationship quits!"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Head_case

..but seriously Clavichorder.....

looking at most international health insurance led programmes, they tend to focus on directed treatment programmes with measurable results. 

Psychoanalysis occupies a strange crossroads position between the therapeutic treatment modalities and the humanities - in fact most students of literary criticism learn to become well-versed in psychoanalytical critique since it is a useful way to think around human experience. 

Chances of getting funding for it in a recession bled climate might be tricky. 

In someways, doing your homework is a measure, of how far you are willing to participate in the programme. I tend towards metaphysical thinking, so I used to tell my professors when I failed too submit my assignments, that I had thought them all out, rather than write them down


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Working in another part of the US can immerse you in another language... sort of. When you leave the workplace for lunch, don't go where your coworkers go. Find a greasy spoon diner. Sit at the counter. The food probably won't kill you, and the conversations you hear won't sound like what you hear on the job... nor will the subjects discussed, for the most part. Just keep your own mouth shut, they'll ignore you except for salt shaker requests.


I was thinking to find a part of the U.S. as different from Seattle as I could. Climate may be a deciding factor though...would I want to put up with the humidity and heat of the deep south? Maybe I'd like to go back to the midwest instead... The thing is, I am not far enough in my application process to know if I even will have a choice on this matter. I think there is a degree of influence based on my preferences, but its also based on what they need. As long as its not on the West Coast...


----------



## Head_case

Crudblud said:


> Should I eat the apple or drink the coffee first?


I vote apple first: wash down the remains with the coffee


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Who will read this virtual ''war and peace''?!


\

This is talkclassical War and Peace 1037. Probably some small 2 digit number of the previous ones were fathered and co authored by myself. Are you really interested in reading those? At least two of them are in this thread.


----------



## clavichorder

I got back from a several hour walk in the park with my dog once again. Not sure how recently since I didn't look at the time when I got on the computer, but it was an excellent venture. Saw a variety of local birds(one Flicker up close, and lots of little birds of different coloring), and the squirrels seem unusually fat for some reason. Also went down some paths that I haven't been down since much younger. Really nice stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re fat squirrels and thick coats, long tough winter. Late spring.


----------



## Vaneyes

Drink the coffee first.


----------



## Crudblud

I ate the apple first. For some reason I also started writing prose about the apple, the unusual smoothness of the skin sparked some idea. It didn't amount to much but I saved it anyway.

And now I seem to be in the throes of a cold. Maybe I should have had the coffee first...


----------



## Head_case

Fruit first always: the strange penchant for having fruit afterwards, even after a main course, means that the fruit remains in the digestive tract fermenting its juices for longer. 

The consequence is that it makes you fart more. 

You did well :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Crudblud

I ate lentils earlier so I've been farting up a storm all night anyway.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Truly be careful then! I would say, don't fall for it. But you may feel differently. So, just be careful.


Sorry, I wasn't careful.


----------



## Ramako

This may seem a little odd, but does anyone know how I could get into contact with Mephistopheles/Polednice? If anyone can help me could you send me a pm please?


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> This may seem a little odd, but does anyone know how I could get into contact with Mephistopheles/Polednice? If anyone can help me could you send me a pm please?


You are in the right approximate location. Just wander about shouting "Polednice, Where are you?" If you see a constable heading in your direction, you must ask yourself "Is he coming to give me directions... ?"


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are in the right approximate location. Just wander about shouting "Polednice, Where are you?" If you see a constable heading in your direction, you must ask yourself "Is he coming to give me directions... ?"


Haha, when he was guising as Mephistopheles (the only role in which I knew him), he told me he was also a student here, but then he was banned again. There is a good concert next month and I thought that would be a good opportunity to potentially meet up.


----------



## Flamme

Thinking a lot about this great thought from one of the greatest books ever...
*"In the midst of winter, I found there was, within me, an invincible summer.

And that makes me happy. For it says that no matter how hard the world pushes against me, within me, there's something stronger - something better, pushing right back."
― Albert Camus, The Stranger*


----------



## Crudblud

Finally committed the first chapter of Hognominé to paper.


----------



## Ramako

Ramako said:


> This may seem a little odd, but does anyone know how I could get into contact with Mephistopheles/Polednice? If anyone can help me could you send me a pm please?


I just wanted to say I have been put in contact with Polednice/Mephistopheles, and thank you to clavichorder and violadude who both replied to my request.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> I just wanted to say I have been put in contact with Polednice/Mephistopheles, and thank you to clavichorder and violadude who both replied to my request.


Excellent. There is, or was, another Oxfordian member of TC. Now, since it's been over a week, I've forgotten his moniker.


----------



## Sonata

Just so overwhelmed with life and I can't seem to de-stress anymore.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Flamme said:


> Thinking a lot about this great thought from one of the greatest books ever...
> *"In the midst of winter, I found there was, within me, an invincible summer.
> 
> And that makes me happy. For it says that no matter how hard the world pushes against me, within me, there's something stronger - something better, pushing right back."
> ― Albert Camus, The Stranger*


You can get pills for that - I believe...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

RAVENS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!









I was 7 years old when I watched the Ravens win the Superbowl for the first time. Now they're back, and it's gonna be soooo sweet if they win again! YAHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Head_case

Sonata said:


> Just so overwhelmed with life and I can't seem to de-stress anymore.


Nooooooo! You gotta take a step back. Life's never worth getting stressed over. The stress just shortens it 

I'm in Monday neutral mode. It's raining (instead of snowing). My head is in a thicket. Hope it clears since I've got a backlog of drafts to get through.


----------



## Flamme

Paycheck.Today.Me.Happy


----------



## Ravndal

Sonata said:


> Just so overwhelmed with life and I can't seem to de-stress anymore.


Try Yoga!


----------



## Flamme

Sonata said:


> Just so overwhelmed with life and I can't seem to de-stress anymore.


I cant believe its so bad...After all you do listen to classical music?It calms the spirit and offers a lot of answers...


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Just so overwhelmed with life and I can't seem to de-stress anymore.


Try to laugh!

What can laughter do?:

Lower blood pressure
Increase vascular blood flow and oxygenation of the blood
Give a workout to the diaphragm and abdominal, respiratory, facial, leg, and back muscles
*Reduce certain stress hormones such as cortisol and adrenaline*
Increase the response of tumor- and disease-killing cells such as Gamma-interferon and T-cells
Defend against respiratory infections-even reducing the frequency of colds-by immunoglobulon in saliva.
Increase memory and learning; in a study at Johns Hopkins University Medical School, humor during instruction led to increased test scores
Improve alertness, creativity, and memory

Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/8-health-benefits-of-laughter.html#ixzz2IcNlltXM


----------



## Ukko

^^ Nothing about aging? Rats.


----------



## Sonata

Flamme said:


> I cant believe its so bad...After all you do listen to classical music?It calms the spirit and offers a lot of answers...


Well, classical music will help relax me temporarily, but I'm not sure what kind of answers it has to help with my life. It's a not-enough-hours-in-the-day kind of thing. With the company buyout, I'm having trouble keeping the pace with our new electronic record format. But it's not like we can reduce our patient load for more than a couple of days. So if there's not time to do my charting at work, then I have to finish at home. At home with a baby and a toddler who want my time. So then, that means I finish after they go to bed ie. what would have been time to relax.

And I'm not sure what you mean by "so bad" it's all relative. No, I'm not without an income or work which is indeed a blessing. my family is healthy, and I have a great marriage, which I am so very glad that is the case. But I spend so much time caring for other people, my patients and my kids, that I feel like there's nothing left at the end of the day. And so I start the next day a little more depleted, which creates new challenges in keeping up with the day.

I exercise, which helps to some degree. If I could be confident that my wrist injuries were actually on the upswing of healing, I think I'd be more optmistic. But that slows me down at work too since I can't type as fast.


----------



## Flamme

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You can get pills for that - I believe...
> View attachment 12150


Daf** i aint no junky...


----------



## Ukko

^^ If you don't get straightened out soon, I'm going to have to stop reading this thread. That would deprive needy people of my _wisdom_.

Are you feeling guilty yet, _Sonata_? Hilltroll wisdom is the rarest kind you know; so rare and refined and subtle that it is practically unrecognizable as wisdom.


----------



## Vaneyes

Not enough hours in the day? It could be time for Vaneyes Travelling Roadshow Elixir. 

View attachment 12166


----------



## Vaneyes

Brady Bunch goes down (28 - 13). Sweet.

Early spread has SF as 4 pt. favorites.

Go Niners!


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Brady Bunch goes down (28 - 13). Sweet.
> 
> Early spread has SF as 4 pt. favorites.
> 
> Go Niners!


My initial lean is to take Baltimore and the +4.

I'm not committed to that yet, however.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> My initial lean is to take Baltimore and the +4.
> 
> I'm not committed to that yet, however.


I think the odds will shrink. Should be a great game. Good D on both sides. QBs, as well as the brother coaches, will be center stage. Two weeks of hype are now upon us.


----------



## Kopachris

Amazing how integrated into our lives the Internet and social media is. The US presidential inauguration is being streamed live on YouTube, with actually quite a lot of useful features. There's a live Twitter feed that can be set to "All comments" or "Highlights," giving voice to The People as the ceremony progresses. The schedule is beneath the video, right alongside highlight videos which are generated, again, as the ceremony progresses. There are even highlights from Twitter _on_ the video provided by ABC. So much amazement and wonder.

And then Beyonce sings the national anthem, and prior faith in humanity is lost once again....



> Ah, Beyonce. What a pro. She was clearly having some audio problems, you could tell--she pulled her earpiece out during the performance, but you couldn't tell she had any trouble from the performance.
> 
> (Or something like that...)


:lol:


----------



## Ramako

Compliments to Kopachris now that this thread has passed 200 pages, and 3,000 posts!

:trp::trp::trp:

:clap:


----------



## Kopachris

Ramako said:


> Compliments to Kopachris now that this thread has passed 200 pages, and 3,000 posts!
> 
> :trp::trp::trp:
> 
> :clap:


----------



## Kopachris

Ramako said:


> Compliments to Kopachris now that this thread has passed 200 pages, and 3,000 posts!
> 
> :trp::trp::trp:
> 
> :clap:


I went back to page 101 to recall my "100 pages" celebratory post:



Kopachris said:


> 100 pages of WHIYL. Most of my threads die in a week. This makes me feel better. (This thread has more posts than I do!)


I scrolled down a little ways, and I saw this...



Lenfer said:


> I could do with a some new lungs I'll give you $5 (you don't smoke right?).


Did we know she was dying from a respiratory infection in September? If we had, I'm certain I'm not the only one who would have volunteered to give up a lung.


----------



## Flamme

Seems she was an pleasant person?


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Seems she was an pleasant person?


Yes, she was.


----------



## Sonata

Very friendly, and a playful sense of humor too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm back in my college dorm! Let a new mad semester begin!

While walking towards the school of music to practice, I think I saw my dear guy driving by me in an old black BMW, leaving campus. It's a reasonable chance. I never knew what kind of car he has, but it definitely looked like him in the car... I wonder if he saw me, hehe


----------



## Danielle

I am now drowning my sorrows (and embarrassment) with Merlot, Tchaikovsky, and Camembert.


----------



## Danielle

Hi,guys.I am new here


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, I have internet again.


----------



## samurai

Hi, Danielle. Welcome to a great forum with some very knowledgeable and helpful members. Who are your favorite composers and what are your favorite genres of music, if not limited to classical music?
Anyways, I look forward to seeing your posts in future.

p.s. I can pretty safely already guess that Tchaikovsky might be one of your "go to guys".


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm back in my college dorm! Let a new mad semester begin!
> 
> While walking towards the school of music to practice, I think I saw my dear guy driving by me in an old black BMW, leaving campus. It's a reasonable chance. I never knew what kind of car he has, but it definitely looked like him in the car... I wonder if he saw me, hehe


Boy you guys start late! Must have been a very long break.


----------



## PetrB

Saw 'La Boheme' last night, opening of the season. The weather cooperated, i.e. it was only a bit 'warmer' than it is right now, which is presently -4 Fahrenheit (= -15.5556 Celsius). 

Puccini, as 'just a listen' has never been my first taste. but sitting through an excellent (non-exaggeratedly) "world class" production / performance, the 'book' works, the story moves 'right along' and I was strongly drawn in from the very start and remained taken in for the duration.

More delightful, I had for my 'date' my half-niece who had never attended a live opera performance until last night. All her objections to 'opera voices' melted with the first notes when she heard 'the real thing' -- in a hall and with that very different balance as when really performed. She was enchanted, moved, and I got to share in that thrill.

Meanwhile, on the main floor, my nephew and his wife were in attendance. He told me the afternoon before the performance he had looked at a low-cost apartment for sale. He described it as a tiny living room, a kitchen without a refrigerator or stove, and an even tinier sleeping room. The occupants were a very elderly couple, who were in that small bedroom, huddled around an electric heater because there was no other heat operating in the apartment. "La vie Boheme," for this impoverished elderly couple, in Chicago, January, 2013.

The irony of the parallel universes, so relatively close to each other, within one major metropolitan town -- from that apartment to the opera house -- cannot be overstated.

Plus ça change....


----------



## Ukko

"The poor will always be with us." Isn't there a 'famous' belaborer-of-the-obvious author of that?


----------



## kv466

Although I just picked up a new Epiphone, I feel like I need a Tele and then turn myself into a country pickin' machine! Already got the rest down; just got gotta learn them country licks. Wish me luck, Trollie!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> "The poor will always be with us." Isn't there a 'famous' belaborer-of-the-obvious author of that?


Don't quote what you don't really know. You know "just enough" to be dangerous, but not enough to use your words truthfully and wisely.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Although I just picked up a new Epiphone, I feel like I need a Tele and then turn myself into a country pickin' machine! Already got the rest down; just got gotta learn them country licks. Wish me luck, Trollie!


You got it, Mikie! There are only about seven 'country' melodies, so you can get the licks down quick. Just throw in a diminished 7th chord once in a while for variety.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Don't quote what you don't really know. You know "just enough" to be dangerous, but not enough to use your words truthfully and wisely.


Aha! Must be biblical. Are you lecturing me in your role as a moderator - or as a Christian demagog?

:devil:


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> Aha! Must be biblical. Are you lecturing me in your role as a moderator - or as a Christian demagog?
> 
> :devil:


That's a little mean.

Oh yes I see the devil at the bottom 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Don't quote what you don't really know. You know "just enough" to be dangerous, but not enough to use your words truthfully and wisely.


Isn't that all of us?

Also unsure where it comes from (this, not the quote).


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> "The poor will always be with us." Isn't there a 'famous' belaborer-of-the-obvious author of that?


Sounds vaguely Hugo-ish.


----------



## Mephistopheles

The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright--
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night.

The moon was shining sulkily,
Because she thought the sun
Had got no business to be there
After the day was done--
"It's very rude of him," she said,
"To come and spoil the fun!"

The sea was wet as wet could be,
The sands were dry as dry.
You could not see a cloud, because
No cloud was in the sky:
No birds were flying overhead--
There were no birds to fly.

The Walrus and the Carpenter
Were walking close at hand;
They wept like anything to see
Such quantities of sand:
"If this were only cleared away,"
They said, "it would be grand!"

"If seven maids with seven mops
Swept it for half a year.
Do you suppose," the Walrus said,
"That they could get it clear?"
"I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
And shed a bitter tear.

"O Oysters, come and walk with us!"
The Walrus did beseech.
"A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
Along the briny beach:
We cannot do with more than four,
To give a hand to each."

The eldest Oyster looked at him,
But never a word he said:
The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
And shook his heavy head--
Meaning to say he did not choose
To leave the oyster-bed.

But four young Oysters hurried up,
All eager for the treat:
Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
Their shoes were clean and neat--
And this was odd, because, you know,
They hadn't any feet.

Four other Oysters followed them,
And yet another four;
And thick and fast they came at last,
And more, and more, and more--
All hopping through the frothy waves,
And scrambling to the shore.

The Walrus and the Carpenter
Walked on a mile or so,
And then they rested on a rock
Conveniently low:
And all the little Oysters stood
And waited in a row.

"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."

"But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
"Before we have our chat;
For some of us are out of breath,
And all of us are fat!"
"No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
They thanked him much for that.

"A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
"Is what we chiefly need:
Pepper and vinegar besides
Are very good indeed--
Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
We can begin to feed."

"But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
Turning a little blue.
"After such kindness, that would be
A dismal thing to do!"
"The night is fine," the Walrus said.
"Do you admire the view?

"It was so kind of you to come!
And you are very nice!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"Cut us another slice:
I wish you were not quite so deaf--
I've had to ask you twice!"

"It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"

"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes.

"O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You've had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?'
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one.


----------



## violadude

Mephistopheles said:


> The sun was shining on the sea,
> Shining with all his might:
> He did his very best to make
> The billows smooth and bright--
> And this was odd, because it was
> The middle of the night.
> 
> The moon was shining sulkily,
> Because she thought the sun
> Had got no business to be there
> After the day was done--
> "It's very rude of him," she said,
> "To come and spoil the fun!"
> 
> The sea was wet as wet could be,
> The sands were dry as dry.
> You could not see a cloud, because
> No cloud was in the sky:
> No birds were flying overhead--
> There were no birds to fly.
> 
> The Walrus and the Carpenter
> Were walking close at hand;
> They wept like anything to see
> Such quantities of sand:
> "If this were only cleared away,"
> They said, "it would be grand!"
> 
> "If seven maids with seven mops
> Swept it for half a year.
> Do you suppose," the Walrus said,
> "That they could get it clear?"
> "I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
> And shed a bitter tear.
> 
> "O Oysters, come and walk with us!"
> The Walrus did beseech.
> "A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
> Along the briny beach:
> We cannot do with more than four,
> To give a hand to each."
> 
> The eldest Oyster looked at him,
> But never a word he said:
> The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
> And shook his heavy head--
> Meaning to say he did not choose
> To leave the oyster-bed.
> 
> But four young Oysters hurried up,
> All eager for the treat:
> Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
> Their shoes were clean and neat--
> And this was odd, because, you know,
> They hadn't any feet.
> 
> Four other Oysters followed them,
> And yet another four;
> And thick and fast they came at last,
> And more, and more, and more--
> All hopping through the frothy waves,
> And scrambling to the shore.
> 
> The Walrus and the Carpenter
> Walked on a mile or so,
> And then they rested on a rock
> Conveniently low:
> And all the little Oysters stood
> And waited in a row.
> 
> "The time has come," the Walrus said,
> "To talk of many things:
> Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
> Of cabbages--and kings--
> And why the sea is boiling hot--
> And whether pigs have wings."
> 
> "But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
> "Before we have our chat;
> For some of us are out of breath,
> And all of us are fat!"
> "No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
> They thanked him much for that.
> 
> "A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
> "Is what we chiefly need:
> Pepper and vinegar besides
> Are very good indeed--
> Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
> We can begin to feed."
> 
> "But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
> Turning a little blue.
> "After such kindness, that would be
> A dismal thing to do!"
> "The night is fine," the Walrus said.
> "Do you admire the view?
> 
> "It was so kind of you to come!
> And you are very nice!"
> The Carpenter said nothing but
> "Cut us another slice:
> I wish you were not quite so deaf--
> I've had to ask you twice!"
> 
> "It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
> "To play them such a trick,
> After we've brought them out so far,
> And made them trot so quick!"
> The Carpenter said nothing but
> "The butter's spread too thick!"
> 
> "I weep for you," the Walrus said:
> "I deeply sympathize."
> With sobs and tears he sorted out
> Those of the largest size,
> Holding his pocket-handkerchief
> Before his streaming eyes.
> 
> "O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
> "You've had a pleasant run!
> Shall we be trotting home again?'
> But answer came there none--
> And this was scarcely odd, because
> They'd eaten every one.


Welcome back!


----------



## Ramako

Hello Mephistopheles


----------



## Mesa

kv466 said:


> Although I just picked up a new Epiphone, I feel like I need a Tele and then turn myself into a country pickin' machine! Already got the rest down; just got gotta learn them country licks. Wish me luck, Trollie!


This would be a fine piece to learn for a new Tele!






I'm learning it on the acoustic at the moment as my electric is a £25 stratoclone with strings i have to keep in c standard or the neck starts to bend. Getting the correct Chet facial expressions is the hardest bit of the song so far.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> That's a little mean.
> 
> Oh yes I see the devil at the bottom


Hey, I thought the moderator's comment was 'a little mean'; maybe even insulting.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> "The poor will always be with us." Isn't there a 'famous' belaborer-of-the-obvious author of that?


Doesn't have to be that way, unless you are defining poor as something spiritual/mental/psychological rather than material (even though everything is technically traceable to materialism imo, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey, I thought the moderator's comment was 'a little mean'; maybe even insulting.


I am a bit confused by her comment I must admit: it didn't seem to come from anywhere.


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> Doesn't have to be that way, unless you are defining poor as something spiritual/mental/psychological rather than material (even though everything is technically traceable to materialism imo, but you know what I mean).


Eh? How so.

If you'd said, everything was logically traceable, to nothing, that would have made more sense to me. After all, nothing beats logic in reasoning, right?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ramako said:


> Isn't that all of us?
> 
> Also unsure where it comes from (this, not the quote).


Hiltroll (I think) was trying to quote Jesus, Matthew 26:11. "The poor you will always have with you, but you will not always have me." Then again, maybe Hiltroll's misquoting was actually a correct quoting of a _real _belaborer-of-the obvious, I may never know. I suggest you read that chapter, Hiltroll so you understand what's meant.

Thank you for calling me a Christian demagogue by the way. I _so _prefer that label over "stupid Glazunov lover" any day. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got my music for the Wind Orchestra concert I'm in.  It's really hard, exposed, complicated. It's avant-garde, and there are so many little instructions written everywhere, arrows, squiggly lines, weird time signatures, etc. PLUS a number of errata that confuse me (beats and accidentals missing in measures and such). I'm glad I have over a month to tackle this and get all my questions answered. This is definitely a new bar that I have to meet.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hiltroll (I think) was trying to quote Jesus, Matthew 26:11. "The poor you will always have with you, but you will not always have me." Then again, maybe Hiltroll's misquoting was actually a correct quoting of a _real _belaborer-of-the obvious, I may never know. I suggest you read that chapter, Hiltroll so you understand what's meant.
> 
> Thank you for calling me a Christian demagogue by the way. I _so _prefer that label over "stupid Glazunov lover" any day. :tiphat:


I have no idea who I was quoting; could have been Matthew (probably wasn't Jesus). I certainly wouldn't call you 'stupid'; inexplicably attracted to the music of Glazunov, maybe.


----------



## Kopachris

I still don't get why some people ask for a receipt for a complimentary hotel stay with no incidental charges. I've asked some of them and received different answers. Some say it's just for their own records _(what are they recording?)_. Some want confirmation of no charges _(if the guest pay folio has nothing posted to it, our system can't print out a receipt for it--best thing we can do is print a screenshot of the reservation screen and highlight the "Credit limit: .00" line, which just shows we don't currently hold an authorization on their credit card)_. Some say it's for the border _(though I've had plenty from north of the border that never ask for one, and no hotel receipt we print has our name or address on it)_. Some say it's for tax purposes _(what does a complimentary room have to do with taxes? AFAIK, there's no deduction for that--claiming the value of the room as a business expense or the gambling losses incurred to earn it is fraudulent. If you want a statement of gambling wins/losses (a W2-G form), you don't get that at the hotel, you get it at the slot club)_. We didn't _receive_ payment for the room--it was complimentary--there is no _receipt_. Wish people would say what they mean.


----------



## Mesa

I think my character is improving.

Went to a university for a masterclass as part of a special events week today, it was six people watching a highly experienced man master records with some superb equipment. There was one guy whom i had never met and i assure you, he was an absolute _tosser_. About 25, a stand-up comedian, he expectedly attempted to make wisecracks at every given opportunity. At the start of the session, he demanded he had everyone's attention, and started reeling off popular phrases that he dislikes which are used by 'idiots', proceeding to a tirade against everyone in the public eye with blatantly repackaged opinions. By hour three he was making sweeping statements on the idiocy of mankind and the typical schtick you'd expect to hear from your 15 year old cousin that's just discovered misanthropy.

Now, the old me would have railed against him, probably resorting to "Have you read and understood Book X? What, you don't know what that is?", ad homs and citing Stanford-Binet IQ scores. New me suggested he watched the documentary "Century of the Self" and listen to Beethoven's Egmont Overture. I sat in silent satisfaction with confidence that _this man will fail in everything he does_.

I was so pleased with myself i bought a giant cookie.


----------



## EricABQ

At a red light this morning the woman driving the car behind me changed her shirt. She was fairly attractive, too. 

I thought it was a little odd.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> At a red light this morning the woman driving the car behind me changed her shirt. She was fairly attractive, too.
> 
> I thought it was a little odd.


Not odd; it was a red light.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm still staying up too late every night, but its gotten better. Had to get up earlier today because I have a voice lesson at 10:15. I have to walk to my school about 2 miles from here, so I should leave before another 7 minutes of my time is eaten away. Worst case scenario, I start running at 9:45.


----------



## clavichorder

No way....worst case scenario is basically here. Okay bye.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, since nobody has updated this thread since I last posted, I'll update and say that I made it on time to the lesson, but I did run nearly the whole way. 

Also, I want to warn you in advance: I have a very long and interesting post I just typed up that will come right after I post this short trifling thing.


----------



## clavichorder

The unrelated to anything monster post:

One thing I wanted to remark on about my life in general: I don't know how anyone can claim only faith and interest in purely scientific principles with regards to the larger picture of life, given that stuff like this(what I am about to relate) happens often enough in my life. I recurringly bump into certain people against all odds in unexpected places. It goes against all laws of probability and I'm sure others have had similar experiences. 

In recent times, I keep bumping into this girl who I have been hanging out with when I never intended to and she could not possibly have known of my whereabouts. This has happened four or five times total now. This first time was at the public library in my neighborhood before I even associated with her. Then I hung out with her and another new friend(and some more people) after my final concert last december. It started up again when I joined the concert band at my community college this quarter. Three of us hung out at a local restaurant, because it is a kind of tradition for some and I'm new to the band and to them. Either the next day or the day after that, I bumped into her in the evening when it was getting dark out. She was doing some kind of meditation thing in a massive parking lot by central market, a grocery store near my school, way past either of our schedules. I said hi, and explained that I had been going to get groceries because I was going to make something for myself. Instead, we hung out a bit. Then the other guy we were with at the restaurant, she and myself, started hanging out more regularly. Last week, I bumped into her on campus in the afternoon, which is when my classes are done, and then another day, I bumped into her in the counseling office because I was going to get career counseling. And just today, after having lunch at a Korean restaurant with a guy I occasional make spontaneous lunch plans(we had an interesting conversation), I bumped into her at the intersection going away from my college on her way home and she didn't notice me untill I had waved for a few seconds and called her name(headphones in). So we walked towards our respective homes which are in a simliar direction. She had something to do so went home, and now I'm at the public library contemplating whether to ask the librarians for a resource on more programs for things I could potentially do next year. Anyway, while walking homewards with her, she mentioned this and it was kind of the first time its sunk into me that this really does go against the odds.

I have had different situations like this, but none so recurring from what I can remember(likely when younger there were things like this that I don't remember as well). For example, I ran into one of my current best friends and long time unrequited interests(or something) for the first time in person after a lot of online messaging randomly. She had been in Switzerland, and I expected she was back in Seattle by now, but didn't know, and then bumped into her in my neighborhood. I wasn't even aware she lived in my neighborhood before then! 

Anyway, this girl I keep spending time with, its odd. She has a sort of boyfriend it seems, and I am not very keen on dating for the time being, but there is sometimes a dating vibe about all this... We have very free conversations. I don't even agree with her in some of her philosophies, so we are just always comparing notes with people and our approach to the world. Frankly, I thought she was interested in me at first, and didn't know whether I was in return. I honestly don't even care that she has a boyfriend, and I thought I was more interested in this older but cute soprano girl at my school anyway. We've even talked about that soprano girl, now she's even encouraging me to pursue this girl that I have been interested in for so long at shoreline. But I wonder if my connection and repeat encounters with this new friend of mine are leading me in a different direction. I also spontaneously bumped into that soprano girl over the break once and it reminded me just how attracted I am to her and how she might actually like me despite all the "ice" that there is to break, so this is kind of confusing if I'm trying to figure out what "life" is trying to tell me. But she spent the night at my place spontaneously last weekend, slept on the couch in my rec room. With this new girl, there is hadly any "ice" to break like with that older soprano.  Maybe we are just psychologically compatible people, but there is also some weird beyond coincidence stuff happening with the repeat encounters. She might just become a really good friend, she already has. Now that I am aware of it, I may come to expect it, and maybe it'll stop happening, ha. Strange though.

Edit: anyway, that or she's just stalking very intelligently. But I somehow really doubt it, based on how we've managed to bump into each other, usually me discovering her first. Still, she's a little crazy.


----------



## Ramako

..........


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^
Odd, I can still quote some of your edited out post. Did you do something fancy? 

I kind of believe that one somehow has to be "open to it." But maybe I'm just really lucky in these instances or something. I've only ever had one girlfriend though. It may be a dry phase in your life with relationships, that is reflective of some subconscious emotional state. Nothing is permanent, that could easily change. Afterall, I have certainly had my share of those dry spells, as evidenced in how I used to complain about never having had a girlfriend on TC a lot, so this is a recent. development too.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> ^^^^^
> Odd, I can still quote some of your edited out post. Did you do something fancy?
> 
> I kind of believe that one somehow has to be "open to it." But maybe I'm just really lucky in these instances or something. I've only ever had one girlfriend though. It may be a dry phase in your life with relationships, that is reflective of some subconscious emotional state. Nothing is permanent, that could easily change. Afterall, I have certainly had my share of those dry spells, as evidenced in how I used to complain about never having had a girlfriend on TC a lot, so this is a recent. development too.


I didn't do anything that I'm aware of...

Yes, I edited it out because I realised I was just complaining about my 'relationship status', or lack of it. I am not surprised, given my personality etc., but this doesn't improve things. I have never even met anyone who I have taken an interest in in that way, beyond purely physical, practically aesthetic, and I strongly doubt anyone has taken an interest in me. I feel that if I could just meet someone, then perhaps that side of my personality might melt a little. I guess I am therefore waiting for a girl sent by an angel, which was why your post resonated with me clavichorder. I am glad to hear things are going well for you, despite the difficulties and confusion.

Of course, having edited the previous one out, I have now just complained in this one  Never mind.


----------



## clavichorder

The complaint is fine. It is honest complaint, keep it.


----------



## Mephistopheles

clavichorder said:


> It goes against all laws of probability...


Honestly, it doesn't.  Your comment may just be tongue-in-cheek so I won't be the curmudgeon who takes you to task over the statistics, but just be wary - when you start to think that life is trying to tell you something, that way narcissism lies. Just look at the universe - 14 billion years old and possibly infinite in size - and look at you, a tiny human on a nondescript planet, and even there, you are but one of billions, many of whom are suffering immense pain without any sign of guiding providence. Can there _really_ be something here that is concerned with your meagre few decades of existence? /ramble 

With the bulk of your post, I can offer no advice whatsoever.  If I had attempted to court people in the real world, I would have ended up a hermit. Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## aleazk

Mephistopheles said:


> Honestly, it doesn't.  Your comment may just be tongue-in-cheek so I won't be the curmudgeon who takes you to task over the statistics, but just be wary - when you start to think that life is trying to tell you something, that way narcissism lies. Just look at the universe - 14 billion years old and possibly infinite in size - and look at you, a tiny human on a nondescript planet, and even there, you are but one of billions, many of whom are suffering immense pain without any sign of guiding providence. Can there _really_ be something here that is concerned with your meagre few decades of existence? /ramble
> 
> With the bulk of your post, I can offer no advice whatsoever.  If I had attempted to court people in the real world, I would have ended up a hermit. Thank goodness for the internet!


Just "liked" that post because you know the correct age of the universe.


----------



## Mephistopheles

aleazk said:


> Just "liked" that post because you know the correct age of the universe.


I toyed with saying 13.7 but decided to round.


----------



## clavichorder

Mephistopheles said:


> when you start to think that life is trying to tell you something, that way narcissism lies.


A little narcissism isn't quite so bad as some think. Anyway, I've met plenty of people who speculate in these ways, who don't seem to be self absorbed to the detriment of others.

I am a bit ambiguous about this of course, and I do find an "anchor" in the "objective thought style" from time to time, but I like to give myself a loose leash. A little looser than usual. But hey, I'm not stupid, I'm going to see a therapist who I generally trust and if people in my life who have known me the longest start indicating to me something is messed up about me, I eventually get the picture.


----------



## Mephistopheles

clavichorder said:


> A little narcissism isn't quite so bad as some think. Anyway, I've met plenty of people who speculate in these ways, who don't seem to be self absorbed to the detriment of others.
> 
> I am a bit ambiguous about this of course, and I do find an "anchor" in the "objective thought style" from time to time, but I like to give myself a loose leash. A little looser than usual. But hey, I'm not stupid, I'm going to see a therapist who I generally trust and if people in my life who have known me the longest start indicating to me something is messed up about me, I eventually get the picture.


I only meant narcissism in a very broad sense - I wouldn't dream of psychoanalysing someone I've never met and telling them that they have a mental imbalance! Sure, I can understand that it can be a comforting indulgence, just don't get carried away with it.


----------



## clavichorder

Mephistopheles said:


> I only meant narcissism in a very broad sense - I wouldn't dream of psychoanalysing someone I've never met and telling them that they have a mental imbalance! Sure, I can understand that it can be a comforting indulgence, just don't get carried away with it.


Also, I want to confirm that I'm not leaning towards being a Christian or any religion. Things do feel a little mystical sometimes.

Or maybe I'm just on the path to the dark side of the force.:devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Also, I have a more balanced theory about all this, because frankly, I'm not comfortable with god stuff or interconnected mysticism really. What I do want to make a case for, is scientific dogma being applied to the point where research into things like subconscious patterns and empathetic connections with people is really limited. Psychology really is a growing science, still an art. With an art, one must sometimes take an irrational approach. One day, things may be a bit more widely and wholesomely understood and even codified.

What I suspect personally, is that psychological sensitivity to each other. Perhaps we act in similar ways that are "syncing up" a bit in our own independent brains based on having interacted with each other. Thus by virtue of chance and similar patterns, we run into each other. Still, the situation with running into my older friend for the first time is pretty crazy.
How can you really call this entirely in the hands of probability? Unless its entirely deliberate on her part or she's "fishing" or something, but wouldn't I be even more of a narcissist if I thought she was stalking me, despite having no evidence and not even feeling like its the case?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> The unrelated to anything monster post:
> 
> One thing I wanted to remark on about my life in general: I don't know how anyone can claim only faith and interest in purely scientific principles with regards to the larger picture of life, given that stuff like this(what I am about to relate) happens often enough in my life. I recurringly bump into certain people against all odds in unexpected places. It goes against all laws of probability and I'm sure others have had similar experiences.
> 
> In recent times, I keep bumping into this girl who I have been hanging out with when I never intended to and she could not possibly have known of my whereabouts. This has happened four or five times total now. This first time was at the public library in my neighborhood before I even associated with her. Then I hung out with her and another new friend(and some more people) after my final concert last december. It started up again when I joined the concert band at my community college this quarter. Three of us hung out at a local restaurant, because it is a kind of tradition for some and I'm new to the band and to them. Either the next day or the day after that, I bumped into her in the evening when it was getting dark out. She was doing some kind of meditation thing in a massive parking lot by central market, a grocery store near my school, way past either of our schedules. I said hi, and explained that I had been going to get groceries because I was going to make something for myself. Instead, we hung out a bit. Then the other guy we were with at the restaurant, she and myself, started hanging out more regularly. Last week, I bumped into her on campus in the afternoon, which is when my classes are done, and then another day, I bumped into her in the counseling office because I was going to get career counseling. And just today, after having lunch at a Korean restaurant with a guy I occasional make spontaneous lunch plans(we had an interesting conversation), I bumped into her at the intersection going away from my college on her way home and she didn't notice me untill I had waved for a few seconds and called her name(headphones in). So we walked towards our respective homes which are in a simliar direction. She had something to do so went home, and now I'm at the public library contemplating whether to ask the librarians for a resource on more programs for things I could potentially do next year. Anyway, while walking homewards with her, she mentioned this and it was kind of the first time its sunk into me that this really does go against the odds.
> 
> I have had different situations like this, but none so recurring from what I can remember(likely when younger there were things like this that I don't remember as well). For example, I ran into one of my current best friends and long time unrequited interests(or something) for the first time in person after a lot of online messaging randomly. She had been in Switzerland, and I expected she was back in Seattle by now, but didn't know, and then bumped into her in my neighborhood. I wasn't even aware she lived in my neighborhood before then!
> 
> Anyway, this girl I keep spending time with, its odd. She has a sort of boyfriend it seems, and I am not very keen on dating for the time being, but there is sometimes a dating vibe about all this... We have very free conversations. I don't even agree with her in some of her philosophies, so we are just always comparing notes with people and our approach to the world. Frankly, I thought she was interested in me at first, and didn't know whether I was in return. I honestly don't even care that she has a boyfriend, and I thought I was more interested in this older but cute soprano girl at my school anyway. We've even talked about that soprano girl, now she's even encouraging me to pursue this girl that I have been interested in for so long at shoreline. But I wonder if my connection and repeat encounters with this new friend of mine are leading me in a different direction. I also spontaneously bumped into that soprano girl over the break once and it reminded me just how attracted I am to her and how she might actually like me despite all the "ice" that there is to break, so this is kind of confusing if I'm trying to figure out what "life" is trying to tell me. But she spent the night at my place spontaneously last weekend, slept on the couch in my rec room. With this new girl, there is hadly any "ice" to break like with that older soprano. Maybe we are just psychologically compatible people, but there is also some weird beyond coincidence stuff happening with the repeat encounters. She might just become a really good friend, she already has. Now that I am aware of it, I may come to expect it, and maybe it'll stop happening, ha. Strange though.
> 
> Edit: anyway, that or she's just stalking very intelligently. But I somehow really doubt it, based on how we've managed to bump into each other, usually me discovering her first. Still, she's a little crazy.


Fascinating!

Welcome to my life. This happens to me sooo often, I almost start crying after a completely unexpected (but happy) encounter and I turn away from... _the person who means more to me than almost anyone else_... (not speaking of Glazunov although that happens too :lol: but this other guy is like... the real-life Glazunov to me... huh, hadn't put those 2 together until now...)

Be open to it, clavi. It _does _mean something, no matter what others say. Rejectors of meaning in life because they're "just that humble" to never believe anything happens _for _them, that's false humility. It _takes _humility to say that you are not the author of your own circumstances. But I'm not the interpreter of your life, and it's not my purpose to point out "this is what this all means." That's for you to find out._ Follow your heart._


----------



## Mephistopheles

clavichorder said:


> Also, I have a more balanced theory about all this, because frankly, I'm not comfortable with god stuff or interconnected mysticism really. What I do want to make a case for, is scientific dogma being applied to the point where research into things like subconscious patterns and empathetic connections with people is really limited. Psychology really is a growing science, still an art. With an art, one must sometimes take an irrational approach. One day, things may be a bit more widely and wholesomely understood and even codified.


Do you have any examples of this kind of application of scientific dogma? I ask with genuine interest (not with accusation) in order to clarify what it is you mean.



clavichorder said:


> What I suspect personally, is that psychological sensitivity to each other. Perhaps we act in similar ways that are "syncing up" a bit in our own independent brains based on having interacted with each other. Thus by virtue of chance and similar patterns, we run into each other. Still, the situation with running into my older friend for the first time is pretty crazy. How can you really call this entirely in the hands of probability? Unless its entirely deliberate on her part or she's "fishing" or something, but wouldn't I be even more of a narcissist if I thought she was stalking me, despite having no evidence and not even feeling like its the case?


As you must know, to avoid silly mysticism, you nevertheless have to suggest a feasible mechanism for whatever occurrences you believe are too coincidental to be coincidence. Your proposed syncing up of brains, though I know that is just a whimsical hypothesis, doesn't sound all that realistic to me, but I don't think such an explanation is required because, yes, although it is not easy or intuitive to get your head around, these things really _are_ the product of blind chance. If you want a cognitive explanation for such phenomena, then you need look no further than attention bias. Humans are born with a poor sense of statistics, and we remember those events that are significant to our personal narrative while ignoring those things that are not, even though each of these contributes equally to our second-by-second existence. So if you broke down every day in your life, you could pinpoint _thousands_ of discrete events, almost all of them mundane and uninteresting to you, but you only remember the exciting things, and therefore give them a disproportionate amount of your attention, seeking to explain how they could possibly happen. If it was _only_ these exciting things that happened to you ever, then you could be surprised, but they happen in the _context_ of thousands of unsurprising things. It's this context that's important - just remember, there are 7 billion people on the planet, which means that if we selected a seemingly impossible event with only a one in a _million_ chance of happening on any given day, that means 7,000 people will have it happen to them every day! The _truly_ surprising thing would be if no enormous coincidences ever happened to you at all!


----------



## Mephistopheles

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Rejectors of meaning in life because they're "just that humble" to never believe anything happens _for _them, that's false humility.


I don't know if that's directed at me, but I don't reject meaning in life. And I'm afraid your reversal of humility and pride is just a rhetorical gambit. I think it takes enormous self-absorption to imagine that the universe - this utterly, stupefyingly, ridiculously massive universe, in which _all_ the matter that makes up every galaxy and everything in it, including all life, is only _4%_ of the total contents, the rest being dark matter and dark energy, things we do not understand - is positively arranged with _our_ lives in mind. I cannot think of a more perfect example of conceitedness.


----------



## clavichorder

Alright, well Mephistopheles is back. I'll just say that your posting manner is highly engaging as usual, but nope, I disagree about this. 

I once heard a tidbit about how the English enlightenment philosophers thought human beings were largely irrational while the French ones thought we had the capacity to be fully rational(seems like it should be the opposite eh?). Modern psychology has trended pretty stably towards the camp of the English thinkers. Your statement about humans being meaning making machines who overly emphasize the interesting things can be turned on yourself. By your logic, this type of rational thinking is very meaningful and worthwhile to you, and yet you must admit you have a slice of the human perspective, which is not necessarily THE(only) correct one. 

The thing is, even if you are correct, I really think its healthy for general "good vibes" and "openness" with people to consider science, but not let it govern you. Perhaps this gives you a sense that my trend in these "esoteric" directions is not purely based on ego, but also a social and altruistic desire to understand people and be generally moral. Its also a defense mechanism towards some highly controlling thoughts and perspectives that have been propagated by many an authority figure in my life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mephistopheles said:


> I don't know if that's directed at me, but I don't reject meaning in life. And I'm afraid your reversal of humility and pride is just a rhetorical gambit. I think it takes enormous self-absorption to imagine that the universe - this utterly, stupefyingly, ridiculously massive universe, in which _all_ the matter that makes up every galaxy and everything in it, including all life, is only _4%_ of the total contents, the rest being dark matter and dark energy, things we do not understand - is positively arranged with _our_ lives in mind. I cannot think of a more perfect example of conceitedness.


I may or may not have been directing it at you, but it is because now _you_ have simply put yourself into the stance that I'm against. I don't believe you to be the only person on the planet with your same views. You think it conceited to believe that the world revolves around you,_ yes I believe that too_. Because I believe everything revolves around _God_, who transcends humans and all their small, earthly plans. That's a quite different stance than what you may or may not be accusing of my stance in your post above. And I believe that admitting to this ultimate Truth about reality is the ultimate act of humility, not an act of conceit.

It takes humility to realize that you exist for a purpose _above yourself,_ and then be grateful for your _enormous_ blessing of existence.


----------



## clavichorder

Maybe I should try acid.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Onto the Original point of this thread...

I've been assigned to perform in an opera at my University this April!  1st flute in Mozart's Idomeneo. I've never ever done something like this before, and I'm honored to be given this opportunity. I'm absolutely grateful.

And hoping the time/work commitment won't drive me nuts in April...


----------



## Mephistopheles

clavichorder said:


> I once heard a tidbit about how the English enlightenment philosophers thought human beings were largely irrational while the French ones thought we had the capacity to be fully rational(seems like it should be the opposite eh?). Modern psychology has trended pretty stably towards the camp of the English thinkers. Your statement about humans being meaning making machines who overly emphasize the interesting things can be turned on yourself. By your logic, this type of rational thinking is very meaningful and worthwhile to you, and yet you must admit you have a slice of the human perspective, which is not necessarily THE(only) correct one.


Of course every individual on the planet is subject to these cognitive biases, but the argument you just made is extremely weak - essentially, you are saying that because we are all intrinsically irrational, we cannot be completely trustworthy in our perception of the world, therefore all is relative and I'm not necessarily right. Of course, you can't seriously believe this, or at least you cannot apply it universally, because there is abundant evidence in the progress of science and technology that it's not true - despite our cognitive biases, we _can_ advance in our understanding of the world, and that includes human psychology. Thus, if you want to accuse me of having succumbed to a particular cognitive bias, you need something more substantial. At the moment, you're just saying that you don't agree with me, so here's a little twist to make it so that you don't have to accept my conclusion, but, in actual fact, I am not offering some quaint little logic that meagrely explains your situation, I am pointing towards a very well understood phenomenon about human biology that easily explains our susceptibility to view coincidences as more important than they really are. This isn't a radical suggestion, it's well accepted.



clavichorder said:


> The thing is, even if you are correct, I really think its healthy for general "good vibes" and "openness" with people to consider science, but not let it govern you. Perhaps this gives you a sense that my trend in these "esoteric" directions is not purely based on ego, but also a social and altruistic desire to understand people and be generally moral. Its also a defense mechanism towards some highly controlling thoughts and perspectives that have been propagated by many an authority figure in my life.


I think this comes down to character traits and preferences more than it does robust approaches to the world. Personally, I find the term "good vibes" utterly meaningless, but if it works for you, then I'm not going to knock you for it, but I will point out if and when you're using it in ways that are positively contradictory to human scientific understanding. I imagine it is also a matter of emphasis - I do not believe it is psychologically possible for any individual to let science govern them, precisely because of those cognitive biases we all have. Like the Queen of Hearts, we all have to believe six impossible things before breakfast just in order to get out of bed. At the same time, you always have to be wary of this fanciful openness talk - it is good to be open-minded, but not so open that your brains fall out.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> You think it conceited to believe that the world revolves around you,_ yes I believe that too_. Because I believe everything revolves around _God_, who transcends humans and all their small, earthly plans.


This isn't really much better. "The world doesn't revolve around me, it revolves around God... but God specifically created me, so I'm still central to the design of the world." Maybe it's not super-massively, enormously, unbeatably conceited, but it's still conceited. Obviously, we won't ever agree on this subject, so I shall leave it there.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Maybe I should try acid.


Let me know when you get some. I'd be up for that. We could take turns between being the one on acid and being the one making sure the person on acid doesn't kill them self.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SNOW ON CAMPUS THIS MORNING! IT'S GORGEOUS!

But it got so cold last night that the water pipes broke for my dorm, so there is no running water here.  I better get out of here :lol:... it's way below freezing right now, 19 degrees F.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> SNOW ON CAMPUS THIS MORNING! IT'S GORGEOUS!
> 
> But it got so cold last night that the water pipes broke for my dorm, so there is no running water here.  I better get out of here :lol:... it's way below freezing right now, 19 degrees F.


Pssh... We've still got snow here laying around from last month, and up until a couple days ago, it's been below 0 degrees F every day since Christmas.


----------



## Head_case

> This isn't really much better. "The world doesn't revolve around me, it revolves around God... but God specifically created me, so I'm still central to the design of the world." *Maybe it's not super-massively, enormously, unbeatably conceited, but it's still conceited.* Obviously, we won't ever agree on this subject, so I shall leave it there.


This post is the most overwhelmingly conceited statement ever posted on these 205 pages - an arrogantly overself important view of oneself and one's attempts at rationalisation, to impose one's own subjective opinion of 'conceit' onto others whose faith is not shared, in a rather limp attempt to dismiss other's views in a series of false syllogisms (as if syllogisms were ever correct).

1. The premises:

a)._ "The world doesn't revolve me"_
b)._ "the world revolves around God"_

do not lead to the false supposition:

c) "_I am central to the design of the world_"

This supposition is a revelation, of sheer ignorance of both religion and reason.

Firstly, a) _'The world does not revolve around me'_ confuses metaphorical thinking for a statement of fact, or philosophical truth. It is neither. It is a metaphor, relating to the value-judgement of the spiritual position (anthropomorphic; geospatial, or any other dimension, in which the spiritual integrity of man's condition can be assessed) and only a half-baked premise at best.

Firstly, which world? The concrete and physical world? Or the Weltanschauung - the world which matters, because this is the one which is humanely lived and experienced, as existence?

b) _the world revolves around God_ is similar in this loose reasoning of geoplanetary metaphorical association.

Neither are fit for solid premises.

Then comes the absurd supposition:

'_ I am central to the design of the world_'

From the world view of the created universe, man is a part of the created universe, and knowledge is only accessible from his minute little insignificant position; from his limited perspective and huge limitations. This is not omniscience: this is human limitation. And even this human limitation, has its spiritual value, such that the proper conclusion, is that spiritual integrity, values that which can be seen as insignificant.

Thus: whether man is on the third planet or beyond Planet X and Pluto is neither of spiritual import: there is no correlation in reasoning between geospatial location, and spiritual value.

Except for the conceited.

The proper philosophical and rational supposition resulting from both indefensible premises:

a)._ "The world doesn't revolve me"_
b)._ "the world revolves around God"_

can only be:
_*
"Therefore, I too, will revolve around God".*_

Not the false idolatry imputed in the pseudo-reasoning given as religious quackery leading to _"Therefore I am central to the design of the world"_.

This kind of false reasoning is exactly the kind of sophistry which we see in those who claim to be 'rational' in their attempts to dismiss faith in their blindness. Galileo's telescope is useful in this instance: the catholic scholar used reason, to derive the truth about the world, and had confidence in the order of things unseen, such that his faith transcended the facile kind of reason which his own church had succumbed to believing, having assumed Aristotelian falsehood about the order of the solar system.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Yeah... I have respect for Huilunsoittaja despite our disagreements. I don't, however, have respect for _that_.^ Feel free to believe you have defeated me if you wish; I have no interest in responding.


----------



## aleazk

God?. Who's that guy?. .


----------



## Head_case

This is the arbiter of truth.....respect for truth, does not lie ...in respect for a person.

Unfortunately Mephistopheles, you cannot masquerade 'being reasonable' in defence of unreasonable arguments anymore than the church could masquerade a geocentric solar system in the light of the Copernican revolution. 

No one would expect a conceited person to respect reason: conceit by its very nature, refuses to admit reason, erstwhile dismissing it as unreasonable yet providing none of its own.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Head_case said:


> No one would expect a conceited person to respect reason: conceit by its very nature, refuses to admit reason, erstwhile dismissing it as unreasonable yet providing none of its own.


You are quite wonderfully and ironically correct.


----------



## Head_case

I'm welcome to be corrected by someone who can stand correcting


----------



## Mephistopheles

How about we move on to a different topic? My original comments were directed specifically and entirely at clavichorder, and although the broadening of the discussion was also my fault for choosing to take Hui's comments personally, it was not my intention to instigate a discussion such as this. Now, some members here might find it amusing to flex their rhetorical muscles - variously hefty and emaciated as they are - in debates that are, before they have even begun, doomed to aimlessness and disagreement, but I think each of us, right or wrong, ought to value our time more highly than that. Let's not waste it by airing intellectual farts into a void.


----------



## Ramako

Mephistopheles said:


> Now, some members here might find it amusing to flex their rhetorical muscles - variously hefty and emaciated as they are - in debates that are, before they have even begun, doomed to aimlessness and disagreement, but I think each of us, right or wrong, ought to value our time more highly than that. Let's not waste it by airing intellectual farts into a void.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clavichorder

"I'm Stan Marsh and I Stan my ground." Ever since that South Park episode, I've been noticing that "stand your ground" phrase more often. Its something I've sort of lost touch with. So now I hope to "Stan My Ground.":lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> SNOW ON CAMPUS THIS MORNING! IT'S GORGEOUS!
> 
> But it got so cold last night that the water pipes broke for my dorm, so there is no running water here.  I better get out of here :lol:... it's way below freezing right now, 19 degrees F.


45 degrees C ( 113 F), here and fires burning around the Bush/ forrests and no its not a place called hell !


----------



## drpraetorus

I just got my new copy of the Bolero score. Lots of orchestration techniques to learn from that piece.


----------



## Ravndal

Got the flu. Lying in bed boiling and hallucinating.


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Got the flu. Lying in bed boiling and hallucinating.


I don't know if its worldwide(northern hemisphere), but this is a truly awful cold/flu season. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I don't know if its worldwide(northern hemisphere), but this is a truly awful cold/flu season. Hope you get better soon.


I just checked, and if i am not compleatly wrong i am a tenor.
AND SOME OF MY FAVORITE VOCALISTS ARE TOO !!! WOOHOOO!

Like Bono, Bon Jovi, Bruce dickinson, Dio , Freddie mercury !


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> I just checked, and if i am not compleatly wrong i am a tenor.
> AND SOME OF MY FAVORITE VOCALISTS ARE TOO !!! WOOHOOO!


What is your range?

It seems to me tenor range is almost an expectation for lots of rock stars. Pop musicians are often tenor too.

And yet so many girls will say that bass's have the sexy voice. I maintain that a manly tone on the high extreme is sexy and I do not have that. I do have the low notes though.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> What is your range?
> 
> It seems to me tenor range is almost an expectation for lots of rock stars. Pop musicians are often tenor too.
> 
> And yet so many girls will say that bass's have the sexy voice. I maintain that a manly tone on the high extreme is sexy and I do not have that. I do have the low notes though.


I need to use my keyboard to check my exact range, i just did some quick checking with my guitar.

But it all makes sense i am able to hit the notes on U2 songs.

when i was in school other males said that i sound almost like a girl because my voice is higher than normal male voice.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> I don't know if its worldwide(northern hemisphere), but this is a truly awful cold/flu season. Hope you get better soon.


Thanks. This is probably one of the worst flu's(?) i have ever had.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm fed up of not having the time to work on composition. Guitar+piano+harmony already takes a lot of time. But I really want to compose. More than I want to be a guitarist, I think.


----------



## OboeKnight

I've definitely had the flu some of you have mentioned...I slept Monday through Wednesday and started feeling a little better yesterday. Today I feel alright, good enough to play oboe. Sadly, the sickness has taken its toll on my playing, which is quite inconvenient at the moment. I have a 4 hour orchestra rehearsal on Sunday, a two hour rehearsal on Monday for a different orchestra, and a concerto performance next Saturday...life is awesome haha.


----------



## violadude

I don't get the flu anymore. I just get kidney stones and ****.


----------



## Kopachris

I get a surprise extra night off tonight because the company is severely behind budget ($600,000 this year _already_). If dad wakes up and wonders why I'm home, I'm telling him I got fired.


----------



## Head_case

This is just a temporary job on a short term plan until you find something better, right? 

I've been up for hours admiring the beautiful winter light penetrating the curtains in what looks like one of the brightest winter days we've had so far. 

Can't wait to go and enjoy it after I finish making a coffee


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It's 3.05 pm here, and I just woke up.


----------



## jani

I was hungry, i went to the kitchen.
I saw an orange and put it into a blender, added some fruity yoghurt, milk and sugar.
The result was pretty tasteful.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its 9.12pm here watching planet of the apes ....... god I hate tv


----------



## Kopachris

Another interesting episode of DS9. Torias Dax (male) married Nilani Kahn (female). Torias died and passed the Dax symbiont on to Joran, then Curzon, and now Jadzia (female). Nilani died and passed the Kahn symbiont on to Lenara (also female). The symbiont carries memories from one host to the next, merging with the host's memories. One character mentions that if Dax and Kahn still hold feeling for each other, they should get together (implying to the audience: "regardless of the hosts' gender"). Another character then explains that it's that their previous hosts were associated that makes it taboo. So it's not about gay marriage, but secretly, we all know it is.


----------



## neoshredder

Feeling stoned after taking Melatonin last night. Afraid I overdid it by taking the maximum dosage. Will lay off it for awhile.


----------



## jani

I found this Youtube channel, called cifra club. 
It has over thousand how to play (Song name title here) lessons with tab etc...
But its on Portuguese but you don't even need to understand what they are saying because they have tabs for each part of the song and they go trough it part by part.


----------



## neoshredder

Btw I like this feeling. But I wouldn't dare try drinking until this feeling wears off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just add water and effects pedals lol, very cute.

I just don't want to hear those trying to following this video lesson. I think my ears would bleed!


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> Feeling stoned after taking Melatonin last night. Afraid I overdid it by taking the maximum dosage. Will lay off it for awhile.


How much did you take?! 600 micrograms before bed is usually enough for me, and my body never produces as much as it should because of my work/sleep schedule. And you're not actually stoned--it's just sleep inertia. 90% of melatonin is cleared by a single pass through the liver, so your brain just thinks it should still be asleep. Some caffeine will help.


----------



## Ravndal

should be careful with sleeping pills. rather smoke some herbs tbh.


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> How much did you take?! 600 micrograms before bed is usually enough for me, and my body never produces as much as it should because of my work/sleep schedule. And you're not actually stoned--it's just sleep inertia. 90% of melatonin is cleared by a single pass through the liver, so your brain just thinks it should still be asleep. Some caffeine will help.


Well it's obviously too much for me. I had weird dreams and woke up drowsy. Glad I don't have to do anything today.


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> Well it's obviously too much for me. I had weird dreams and woke up drowsy. Glad I don't have to do anything today.


Weird dreams are good. Dreams are weird. If you don't remember having weird dreams, you didn't dream enough. Waking up drowsy just means you didn't sleep enough.


----------



## neoshredder

I probably could go back to sleep but best I stay awake as I gotta go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sleep/ wake up - you got some decisions to make....


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sounds like your sleeping pattern is properly f'd up


----------



## Sonata

Going to try accupuncture on Tuesday. should be interesting.


----------



## neoshredder

I guess I'm just very sensitive to drugs. Caffeine for example doesn't work well with me. I definitely prefer downers.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Better to avoid them altogether.

And to have a fixed wake up time every day and a flexible bed time (ie when you feel sleepy), but the modern world doesn't work this way!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Well, I'm going to bed even if he isn't - bloody well 1.40am here............. night


----------



## clavichorder

Was out late with friends last night and walked home most of the way. My clarinet is back from repairs, and though I offered to hang out with some old friends from elementary school this weekend, I am going to try to spend more time working on things at home this weekend. Also, I have discovered an excellent program to enroll in that will start as early as April if spots are still open, till September. Trail work in California. Hope I get in.


----------



## Kopachris

The snow was just starting to melt, too. It didn't get below freezing last night, and barely got below freezing tonight, in contrast to the previous month of sub-zero Fahrenheit temperatures. But now the snow is back. Also, the hotel is completely occupied tonight. I don't have a single vacant room.


----------



## drpraetorus

Tomorrow I go into the hospital for an ablation. Apparently my heart arrythmias are cause d by misfiring cells. The meds are not working so the doctor ways to cut to the chase and remove the naughty misfiring cells. The plan is to in through a large vein, follow it to the heart and burn off the offending cells. Fortunately, I will be peacefully in the arms of Morphius by means of propofal, Michael Jacksons sleep aid of choice.


----------



## samurai

drpraetorus said:


> Tomorrow I go into the hospital for an ablation. Apparently my heart arrythmias are cause d by misfiring cells. The meds are not working so the doctor ways to cut to the chase and remove the naughty misfiring cells. The plan is to in through a large vein, follow it to the heart and burn off the offending cells. Fortunately, I will be peacefully in the arms of Morphius by means of propofal, Michael Jacksons sleep aid of choice.


Best of luck to you; I'm sure everything will be alright.


----------



## Kopachris

OMG this slot machine across from me is so loud I want to kick a puppy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just laid off 4 people here - so not a good day......


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> OMG this slot machine across from me is so loud I want to kick a puppy


Awww  don't punish the puppies!


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, finally got over my virus..back at school today. Was able to play oboe yesterday, but my endurance has really died...it'll take a while to get back to where I was. At least I'm alive!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Not exactly earth-shattering events, but...*

A couple of years ago, I got a turntable with a built-in pre-amp (in other words, it gives me the option of using an old "phono" input or an "aux" or other input). So over the weekend "I took those old records off the shelf!" Put 'em on the platter- no sound out of the R speaker. Hink.

Switched speakers- same problem. Switched speaker _wires_- same problem. Tried a CD- no problem. Examined needle- no visible difficulties (though I noticed this fell white-noise that came out of the R speaker with or without the needle- so can't be that).
Checked the coaxial connections- okay but... output from phono is "dedicated," I couldn't swap out the cable.

Then, hit upon the idea of turning on the pre-amp, and running it through the video input. SUCCESS!:trp:

The problem is probably the receiver's R side female phono-input receptor.

Except for the "cognitive dissonance" of having my receiver read "video" any time I'm playing LPs, I'm golden.


----------



## kv466

KC,...please don't kick that puppy!!


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Awww  don't punish the puppies!
> 
> View attachment 12429





kv466 said:


> KC,...please don't kick that puppy!!


I didn't, but really, why do some people have to turn up the volume so loud? Maybe they're slightly deaf--so what? Why do you need to be able to hear the slot machine?


----------



## kv466

On behalf of my two little doggies, I thank you. 

That _is_ true, man! Why would they even put the volume in control of the user?!


----------



## EricABQ

I've come to the conclusion that people who don't put their shopping cart in the cart corral are the worst people on earth.

Well, maybe not as bad as terrorists or child molesters, but certainly in that neighborhood.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I've come to the conclusion that people who don't put their shopping cart in the cart corral are the worst people on earth.
> 
> Well, maybe not as bad as terrorists or child molesters, but certainly in that neighborhood.


What I usually do when I'm done with my cart is find another one, and position them so that they block two adjacent parking spaces. This is a humanitarian gesture toward unskilled laborers who drive 'beater' vehicles, and don't mind using them to push carts out of the way. Just my way of assisting the downtrodden.


----------



## Ramako

Suddenly, I have a lot of work to do. Until the weekend I will be running on caffeine. Then two days of sleep recovery before I resume the caffeine intake next week again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ramako said:


> Suddenly, I have a lot of work to do. Until the weekend I will be running on caffeine. Then two days of sleep recovery before I resume the caffeine intake next week again.


Is your life often like this? - have you considered joining a weird religious sect? that avoids caffeine...

Now I'm not saying this is a good idea, in fact most of my ideas are like this......


----------



## EricABQ

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just laid off 4 people here - so not a good day......


That sucks. For all involved.

My job is in a somewhat precarious state at the moment, and if the budget sequester goes through it could be in an extremely precarious state.

It is what it is I guess. The economy is a big crap sandwich and it may end up being my turn to take a bite.


----------



## deggial

wine delivery woke me up toady, went downstairs to receive it, windy day, door slams shut - I'm locked out in the hallway in shorts and barefoot, not having had a shower yet, no mobile, no money. Thank goodness the neighbour was home, but way to make an impression on the cute girl next door in your old shorts and greasy hair... £144 to have the lock changed. At least there was all that wine... which had cost me less than the lock


----------



## OboeKnight

deggial said:


> wine delivery woke me up toady, went downstairs to receive it, windy day, door slams shut - I'm locked out in the hallway in shorts and barefoot, not having had a shower yet, no mobile, no money. Thank goodness the neighbour was home, but way to make an impression on the cute girl next door in your old shorts and greasy hair... £144 to have the lock changed. At least there was all that wine... which had cost me less than the lock


Wow, what a way to start a day =P hopefully the rest of your day will be an improvement.

Going to rehearse with my accompanist today. On Saturday, performing Marcello's Concerto in C Minor on oboe, and running to a different room to perform a clarinet trio two minutes later...all before 10 A.M


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just finished my exams! And went to celebrate with a slice of home at a Dutch pancake house...

The first exam went okay, I wrote about transport across lipid membranes. The 2nd went very well, For the final essay question I chose to write about the evolutionary innovations of the vertebrates.

and to top it all off I may get to move room soon to a building much closer to the campus, right in the heart of South Kensington.


----------



## Sonata

EricABQ said:


> That sucks. For all involved.
> 
> My job is in a somewhat precarious state at the moment, and if the budget sequester goes through it could be in an extremely precarious state.
> 
> It is what it is I guess. The economy is a big crap sandwich and it may end up being my turn to take a bite.


Good luck Eric, I wish you the best. I've been there myself, two years ago. And I wouldn't be surprised if I'm there again with the new company buying us out. We'll see.


----------



## Sonata

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just laid off 4 people here - so not a good day......


That has to be really tough  I'm sorry


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> Good luck Eric, I wish you the best. I've been there myself, two years ago. And I wouldn't be surprised if I'm there again with the new company buying us out. We'll see.


Thanks. Good luck to you too.

My wife works and makes enough to keep us afloat, so it won't be a total catastrophe, but I would certainly rather avoid it.


----------



## deggial

OboeKnight said:


> Wow, what a way to start a day =P hopefully the rest of your day will be an improvement.
> 
> Going to rehearse with my accompanist today. On Saturday, performing Marcello's Concerto in C Minor on oboe, and running to a different room to perform a clarinet trio two minutes later...all before 10 A.M


there's always hope  however, I've just moved to another department at work. Today (or, rather, tonight) is my first day there...

good luck with your packed morning on Saturday  so it's true when they say that classical musicians have to be athletes these days!


----------



## OboeKnight

deggial said:


> there's always hope  however, I've just moved to another department at work. Today (or, rather, tonight) is my first day there...
> 
> good luck with your packed morning on Saturday  so it's true when they say that classical musicians have to be athletes these days!


Well, at least it'll be an adventure haha. And thank you! I'll need it.


----------



## clavichorder

I need some "god danged" motivation. I talk too much. I think too much. I'm addicted to it but not necessarily dependent, and I feel on the whole alright these days, sometimes in an excellent mood, but things fail to get done and my organizational upkeep is beneath ground zero, in the negatives now. The least I can do is fill out some applications for programs to "get out" and work. I set a deadline for friday with one. Please hold me accountable if you can.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Please hold me accountable if you can."

View attachment 12484


----------



## Head_case

> Please hold me accountable if you can.


Use a paragraph and less commas dammit! :lol:

It's not possible to think too much: if you're thinking the same thought over and over again, then this obsessional quality is not thinking too much, but thinking repetitively.

On the other hand, if you are thinking deeply, then thinking deeply involves unpacking the layers of thought, which enrichens thought itself, making it richer and unified: this is reflection.

Thinking repetitively, is a failure to control thought: thought spun out of control, has no order and tends towards distraction, diversion, tangents, and ultimately disorder.

Food for thought


----------



## Vaneyes

Re shopping carts, don't you guys care about getting your coin back? Or are they without chain and coin-locks?


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> Use a paragraph and less commas dammit! :lol:
> 
> It's not possible to think too much: if you're thinking the same thought over and over again, then this obsessional quality is not thinking too much, but thinking repetitively.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are thinking deeply, then thinking deeply involves unpacking the layers of thought, which enrichens thought itself, making it richer and unified: this is reflection.
> 
> Thinking repetitively, is a failure to control thought: thought spun out of control, has no order and tends towards distraction, diversion, tangents, and ultimately disorder.
> 
> Food for thought


He's not a philosopher (I think), so good advice.


----------



## Head_case

Hmm. Possibly, all I say is lost on those who aren't lol. 

About that coin in the trolley slot. The airport ones are evil. By the time you get to the train terminus to transfer the luggage, you find that there are no other trolleys except yours so there is no way to get the coin out unless you get off and miss the train, and go all the way back with the luggage to find a similar free trolley to unlock the coin, and then hand carry all the luggage back to the train terminus to wait for the next train.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> Hmm. Possibly, all I say is lost on those who aren't lol.
> 
> About that coin in the trolley slot. The airport ones are evil. By the time you get to the train terminus to transfer the luggage, you find that there are no other trolleys except yours so there is no way to get the coin out unless you get off and miss the train, and go all the way back with the luggage to find a similar free trolley to unlock the coin, and then hand carry all the luggage back to the train terminus to wait for the next train.


Airports are gradually eliminating that hostage drama. Shout, "Yes!" And then check your fly ticket's itemization for fees charged.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> On the other hand, if you are thinking deeply, then thinking deeply involves unpacking the layers of thought, which enrichens thought itself, making it richer and unified: this is reflection.
> 
> Thinking repetitively, is a failure to control thought: thought spun out of control, has no order and tends towards distraction, diversion, tangents, and ultimately disorder.
> 
> Food for thought


Ha. Well, my people skills and general mental flexibility do seem to be improving more and more, and I don't feel like I think for myself any less because of it(more so in fact). But my ambition for solitary self regulation seems to have gone by the way side. I have stopped reading novels like I was over the break. I still haven't gotten into the swing of practicing music again. I suppose it is a phase. But I don't want to let these future opportunities slip.

also, regarding the repetetive thoughts: I used to take abilify for those, but having been off it for more than half a year of my own choice, I feel less trapped than ever some how. On a bad day, they will pervade my entire day, but I have enough experience to usually know how to wait it out with minimal drama and the next day is somewhat fresh.


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> "Please hold me accountable if you can."
> 
> View attachment 12484


No surprise there...:lol:


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Airports are gradually eliminating that hostage drama. Shout, "Yes!" And then check your fly ticket's itemization for fees charged.


Don't even think about getting your avatar's golf clubs checked in without surcharge...!

My last few flying experiences have been dreadful. I'm going to write a novel about it.

It'll be filed under 'Horror'.


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> He's not a philosopher (I think), so good advice.


Not of any formal know how. But the stuff interests me more and more.


----------



## Vaneyes

Buck up, clav.


----------



## clavichorder

nevermind........useless. Carry on.


----------



## Ramako

The problem with deciding whether it is a good idea to think or not is that the decision requires... Thinking! :lol:


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> I need some "god danged" motivation. I talk too much. I think too much. I'm addicted to it but not necessarily dependent, and I feel on the whole alright these days, sometimes in an excellent mood, but things fail to get done and my organizational upkeep is beneath ground zero, in the negatives now. The least I can do is fill out some applications for programs to "get out" and work. I set a deadline for friday with one. Please hold me accountable if you can.


If you don't fill out the applications... I will start a thread about application forms!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

That's mo' like it!


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Ha. Well, my people skills and general mental flexibility do seem to be improving more and more, and I don't feel like I think for myself any less because of it(more so in fact).


Lol. How did you make it through puberty :lol:

(j/k)



> But my ambition for solitary self regulation seems to have gone by the way side. I have stopped reading novels like I was over the break. I still haven't gotten into the swing of practicing music again. I suppose it is a phase. But I don't want to let these future opportunities slip.


When the rhythm...of practicing music is broken...and immersing thought and devouring novels goes through a lengthy fast... how is it possible not to come out starved?

Solitary self-regulation requires practice: first with others. For my boss, she practices her self-regulation *on* others :lol:



> regarding the repetitive thoughts: I used to take abilify for those, but having been off it for more than half a year of my own choice, I feel less trapped than ever some how. On a bad day, they will pervade my entire day, but I have enough experience to usually know how to wait it out with minimal drama and the next day is somewhat fresh.


If you stare at a missed train ticket too long, the interaction will paralyse you. After all, you are engaged in the task of staring. Action is action - get on the next train and go! Focus your energy on your duty (to yourself) to get on with living out your life.

The beating up thoughts and grand prix circuitously circular thoughts - you'll have gained experience in managing these thoughts since you first experienced them. It's not that time heals all wounds: time grants you the experience, to weather these thoughts out, so that they become so passé and common that they no longer intimidate you. And if you make that choice...a choice which is more than mere attitude, rooted in your very determination to live life, and engage in it and save it, that is, an existential choice, to refuse to live in fear, and to live existentially and authentically without paralysis, then the space left for the weeds of circular repetitive thoughts is cut down. This is the spiritual nature of freedom: borne from free will, into man's destiny. The fruit of circuitous thoughts: is the opposite: one is fated, to paralysis, and paralysed in thought and action.

It sounds like you know already, that circuitous thoughts, are brain freight which weighs down, and impairs thinking; impairs life and ultimately, are a freight train to nowhere. When we choose to act, our actions envelope all the thought that preceded it, as well as the thought, which did not: thus, consequences can be riddled with remorse or self-pity. The latter, cripples the will (do you believe in the natural arguments for free-will? Or has this already been killed off in our materialistic worldview?) into that pit of paralysis.

Pay the ticket inspector only if he catches you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A number of complicated stressors have come and gone in the past week, and the week's not yet over in the least. I had this hope, a prayer, that a particular situation I'm in would change this semester for me... and I feel like something big is going to happen to me very soon. All I do is wait, watch and pray, wait, watch and pray, wait, watch and pray... it's the least I can do...


----------



## Sonata

Two accupuncture sessions in and I am optimistic that this will help my carpal tunnel and tendonitis. The pain is not resolved, but the upper arm is less tense, and the nerve symptoms are fewer. I am cautiously optimistic. My doc is scheduling an EMG just to make sure there's nothing else going on.

On an unrelated note, on a whim at lunch I bought a bottle of Tazo Passion iced tea since there was no Diet Coke. This stuff is delicious! I'm not usually an iced-tea drinker, but this is an herbal concoction. I'll be having it again soon


----------



## Head_case

That's great news! Hope you can get back to practicing once more...!


What's happening in my life...hmm. I've cracked a flute by overplaying and foolishly leaving the window ajar. When I picked it up from the flute stand, it was freezing. The window had brought in a cold stream across the floor where it lay, unbeknown to me and straight after playing, opened up a ghastly crack down the length of the headjoint. 

I'm gutted :/


----------



## violadude

AAHHH I hate having arguments with my dad. His ideas are so obnoxious that they put me in a bad mood!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Head_case said:


> That's great news! Hope you can get back to practicing once more...!
> 
> What's happening in my life...hmm. I've cracked a flute by overplaying and foolishly leaving the window ajar. When I picked it up from the flute stand, it was freezing. The window had brought in a cold stream across the floor where it lay, unbeknown to me and straight after playing, opened up a ghastly crack down the length of the headjoint.
> 
> I'm gutted :/


Oh no!! That's not your nice baroque traverso is it?  I really hope it's fixable!


----------



## Head_case

Thankfully not the precious. I never put my traverso on the flute stand....it tends to sit on my bed where it can't roll away.

It's my ancient old system keyed flute. It has the most amazing wood flute tone. Keys look like Boehm, but are still simple system/romantic style:










I'm in touch with my flute repairer already...see what he says


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> AAHHH I hate having arguments with my dad. His ideas are so obnoxious that they put me in a bad mood!


Ah, but _dude_, you have the opportunity to learn about viewpoints other than your own. You must get him to retrace the steps of logic/experience that preceded his conclusion.

Eh-heh-heh.


----------



## clavichorder

That is a beautiful instrument, Head Case.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks for the reminders in the thread of application all. That means I'm more likely to work on them very soon. And that's why I'm announcing this here now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*sighs loudly* First full week of my semester is over! I chill tonight, do some planning of what I need to do next to get ahead with classes, and what-not.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *sighs loudly* First full week of my semester is over! I chill tonight, do some planning of what I need to do next to get ahead with classes, and what-not.


Chill? That means a little turntanblefm right?


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> Chill? That means a little turntanblefm right?


MOG and Last.fm for me. MOG for looking up specific songs, albums, or artists. Last.fm for scrobbling into a radio type format based on similar artists to the one you picked.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Chill? That means a little turntanblefm right?


You got it.  Join tonight if you can.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> That is a beautiful instrument, Head Case.


Errr...was. Before the crack 

Going to have to post it and see if it can be professionally restored. Painful. The cost of maintaining a wooden flute....


----------



## clavichorder

It still looks really nice. Hope it gets diagnosed and repaired.

I was going to refrain from mentioning this out of superstition of it possibly interfering with my creative process too much, but I have started my first composition at the keyboard(worked out more exclusively with the keyboard and less notation) since last summer. And it is sounding pretty damned spiffy so far. I have some ideas for another good set of four miniatures(I technically have the incomplete material for maybe 8 or 9 miniatures, but those numbers strike me as unwieldy and some of the stuff just couldn't be salvaged to fit in with this new idea) for piano, which will be an evolution from the older pieces.


----------



## neoshredder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You got it.  Join tonight if you can.


Guess I'm wrong. My kind of day.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just got home from state Solo and Ensemble contest. My bassoonist friend slipped and fell at the entrance because the floors were iced from the draft. I, of course, don't heed her warning and take a total wipeout at the door myself. Great way to start the morning! Anyway, I got a superior rating on my solo. I played two movements from Marcello's Concerto in C Minor. And my clarinet trio got an excellent rating with Handel's Sonata in D Major. So, good day! I have a scholarship audition in the morning and then straight to symphony rehearsal. I'm a busy, busy man.

Also going to hear the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra perform Mozart's Don Giovanni Overture, Mozart's Oboe Concerto in C Major <3 and Haydn's Lord Nelson Mass.


----------



## deggial

^ good to hear your busy morning went well  are you thinking about performing of skates next?


----------



## Lunasong

Congratulations on your rating and good luck at your audition!
Have fun @ the symphony tonight.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Just got home from state Solo and Ensemble contest. My bassoonist friend slipped and fell at the entrance because the floors were iced from the draft. I, of course, don't heed her warning and take a total wipeout at the door myself. Great way to start the morning! Anyway, I got a superior rating on my solo. I played two movements from Marcello's Concerto in C Minor. And my clarinet trio got an excellent rating with Handel's Sonata in D Major. So, good day! I have a scholarship audition in the morning and then straight to symphony rehearsal. I'm a busy, busy man.
> 
> Also going to hear the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra perform Mozart's Don Giovanni Overture, Mozart's Oboe Concerto in C Major <3 and Haydn's Lord Nelson Mass.


Ah, Solo and Ensemble, good times, good times... I did that for 9 years.


----------



## OboeKnight

Lunasong said:


> Congratulations on your rating and good luck at your audition!
> Have fun @ the symphony tonight.


Thank you! Also an update: Just received my acceptance letter from Miami University =) now just to pass the audition!

@deggial- haha perhaps I should xD


----------



## Head_case

Congratulations :cheers: :cheers: 

Nice to hear young people still value going to university for an edumacation. 

I was thinking of going to do another degree but it costs more than a new vinyl LP turntable and hi-fi set up.

You can see where my priorities lie


----------



## Lunasong

OboeKnight said:


> Thank you! Also an update: Just received my acceptance letter from Miami University =) now just to pass the audition!


Oooh, MU...did you go to the IDRS conference last year?


----------



## OboeKnight

Lunasong said:


> Oooh, MU...did you go to the IDRS conference last year?


Yes! It was amazing. I was part of the teen camp, so we got master classes with Dwight Parry (principal of CSO) and Christoph Hartmann (principle of Berlin Philharmonic) I learned so much while I was there.


----------



## OboeKnight

Pardon my double post, but I absolutely MUST gush about that concert...it was incredible. Dwight Parry performing the Mozart was wonderful enough, but it gets even better.the encore was none other than the lovely Gabriel's Oboe by Morricone...talk about atmosphere. That whole auditorium was filled with magic. It was so beautiful. Of course Lord Nelson's Mass also brought down the house. Great night. Also picked up a recording of Tchaik's Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture and Symphony No. 6 (Pathetique)


----------



## clavichorder

I had a day away from the internet yesterday and decided I will be spending less time on here in weeks to come. Posting throughout talkclassical has felt extremely rewarding to me in recent times, but it is finally starting to seem like a problem, so I'm gonna upset the pattern.

Last week I went to an excellent concert though. A renowned college choir performed: and three of the pieces were world premiers, one by a composer who sang in the choir, a year old than myself. The highlight for me, as you might have noticed in the "Thomas Weelkes" thread I just made, was "When David Heard." There was a really nice one by Brahms, and some really fascinating pieces by Poulenc as well.

And for some reason, I keep thinking "Samuel Weelkes" and not Thomas Weelkes.


----------



## Crudblud

My "Sachertorte" was a great success. Today I've been taking it easy for the most part and making ridiculously long posts in several threads, which are taxing in their own right. Maybe tomorrow I'll get back to working on music, helps to have some time away once in a while, I find.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I'm still spending a lot of time on TC, must be a lazy day. Trying to wind down. 

One comment: this whole bumping into people thing is really trippy sometimes. I hadn't seen one of my neighbors in quite a while(its easy not to ever see your neighbors around these parts, which is sad), and yet in the last week, I bumped into him three times while walking out late in the evening and we've had some really interesting conversations. Its not out of his normal pattern, nor is it really out of mine. I seem to go on sprees of bumping into certain people.


----------



## OboeKnight

It's been an eventful weekend. Had my scholarship audition this morning. Warmed up on Gabriel's Oboe and the Haydn Concerto. I played Marcello for the audition. It went extremely well. I didn't mess anything up and I really just had an awesome time performing. The judges were quite impressed. One judge actually said "Wow! What a way to start the morning." So that was nice  then I had a 3 hour orchestra rehearsal. We worked on Jennifer Higdon's SkyLine, Dona Nobis Pacem, and sight read Marche Slave. It's a pretty simple piece so we had no problems. Love the Arabian oboe lines haha. I'll find out the results of the audition soon. I was only against 3 other woodwind players, 2 of which I beat last year. I didn't know the other contestant.


----------



## violadude

Seriously, this illuminati business is probably the stupidest conspiracy theory of our modern era...


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Seriously, this illuminati business is probably the stupidest conspiracy theory of our modern era...


I thought the same until someone told me about chemtrails.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> I thought the same until someone told me about chemtrails.


Someone showed me those too, but they look like the things that airplanes leave behind. Nothing too suspicious as far as I can tell.


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Someone showed me those too, but they look like the things that airplanes leave behind. Nothing too suspicious as far as I can tell.


That's because that is what they are, and that is why it is incredibly stupid, moreso than any illuminati new world order nonsense I've come across.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> That's because that is what they are, and that is why it is incredibly stupid, moreso than any illuminati new world order nonsense I've come across.


Those Things In The Sky are known as contrails, short for condensation trails. What is 'chemtrails' short for?


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Those Things In The Sky are known as contrails, short for condensation trails. What is 'chemtrails' short for?


Chemical trails, I assume. I think the general idea is that passenger planes are spraying us with poison or something. No one who thinks that's true has been able to explain to me who would benefit from spraying everyone with poison, but apparently reasons for actions are stupid.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Chemical trails, I assume. I think the general idea is that passenger planes are spraying us with poison or something. No one who thinks that's true has been able to explain to me who would benefit from spraying everyone with poison, but apparently reasons for actions are stupid.


Aha! Perhaps the 'suspectors' know-fer-sure that the World Wide Plutocratic Cabal, (its members having been inoculated against the spray) are the villains, but realize that to attract attention to themselves by Revealing The Whole Truth would be dangerous.

Um, why the WWPC would benefit, I am afraid to discuss.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> That's because that is what they are, and that is why it is incredibly stupid, moreso than any illuminati new world order nonsense I've come across.


OH! I thought you meant that you started buying the illuminati stuff once someone told you about chemtrails haha.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> Chemical trails, I assume. I think the general idea is that passenger planes are spraying us with poison or something. No one who thinks that's true has been able to explain to me who would benefit from spraying everyone with poison, but apparently reasons for actions are stupid.


That's not all. Apparently, you can also call on "Sylphs" (which are mythical ferry, dragon creatures or something) that come in the form of sort of bird shaped clouds to come clean the air and suck up the chemtrails for you.

There are even Chemtrail Vs. Sylph battles that people have "documented", through photographs, in the sky!

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sylphs_chemtrails/sylphsvchemspewers13may05.htm


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> OH! I thought you meant that you started buying the illuminati stuff once someone told you about chemtrails haha.


Oh wow... No, I don't believe anything irrational like that, on the other hand I have spent my life savings on purging my body thetans!


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> That's not all. Apparently, you can also call on "Sylphs" (which are mythical ferry, dragon creatures or something) that come in the form of sort of bird shaped clouds to come clean the air and suck up the chemtrails for you.
> 
> There are even Chemtrail Vs. Sylph battles that people have "documented", through photographs, in the sky!
> 
> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sylphs_chemtrails/sylphsvchemspewers13may05.htm


They have annotated pictures of nothing happening, that's good enough for me!


----------



## Chrythes

Do they sell funny equipment in the style of foil hats that's supposed to protect from the deadly chemicals?


----------



## violadude

Chrythes said:


> Do they sell funny equipment in the style of foil hats that's supposed to protect from the deadly chemicals?


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ukko

Chrythes said:


> Do they sell funny equipment in the style of foil hats that's supposed to protect from the deadly chemicals?


That would work, if the hats have turned up brims. They must be genuine tinfoil though, not that inferior aluminum stuff.


----------



## Head_case

Trying to scheme to get away on a long weekend break. 

Answers on the back of a postcard after the weekend lol


----------



## Lunasong

OboeKnight said:


> One judge actually said "Wow! What a way to start the morning."


"Wow!" ought to be worth some bucks...


----------



## clavichorder

Mozart is great!

Edit: and good bye again. Shouldn't have come on this morning, but no way I'm going to be late to school.


----------



## Sonata

Date night with my husband on Saturday. We're going to the symphony!!! My first time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trying out my Psychic Medium skills on dead composers........... So far I have found it does not work very well on live ones!


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Trying out my Psychic Medium skills on dead composers........... So far I have found it does not work very well on live ones!


Have you tried emailing instead? It's much easier :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Too much stuff to recall. The days are long, but fly at blazing speed. Each day is unique, like its own custom-cut jewel. Today was interesting, it was grad conductors auditions (Masters), so some candidates conducted my ensemble.

My birthday is in 5 days though, gonna turn 20.   Although I haven't felt like a teenager for a long time, it's gonna be strange to cross the border officially. But I'm tired of being viewed/treated older than I actually am, I want my age to fit me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> Have you tried emailing instead? It's much easier :lol:


you mean like this -

TO :[email protected]

*Subject: Your latest Works*

Dear Pyotr Ilyich,

I would very much like to hear your latest works - hope all is well with you, PS what do you think of the last 150 years of russian life.....

also hope the water is cleaner up there for you now!

Regards

EddieRUKIding


----------



## matafox

Hey man... it's been a long since you posted this... I just composed new piece, hope it's inspires you in some way - 



HAVE AN AWESOME DAY!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

matafox said:


> Hey man... it's been a long since you posted this... I just composed new piece, hope it's inspires you in some way -
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE AN AWESOME DAY!


Dear Pyotr Ilyich, Is that your new reincarnated name..... Max Kornilenko. its interesting but I'll need to give it a few listens.

Thanks *Head_case* - your suggestion has worked and you have openned up a new world for classical music...........

Reincarnated dead composers......


----------



## matafox

Oh I'm very sorry EddieRUKiddingVarese. I"M NEW TO FORUMS, MY REPLY WAS TO ONE VERY DEPRESSED GUY from FIRST PAGES, I JUST DIDN'T PASTE HIS POST INTO MINE. HAVE A BLESSED DAY! HERE IS MY COMPOSITION for viewing without leaving forum


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

matafox said:


> Oh I'm very sorry EddieRUKiddingVarese. I"M NEW TO FORUMS, MY REPLY WAS TO ONE VERY DEPRESSED GUY from FIRST PAGES, I JUST DIDN'T PASTE HIS POST INTO MINE. HAVE A BLESSED DAY! HERE IS MY COMPOSITION for viewing without leaving forum


That's fine - I think you followed the thread very well indeed.......


----------



## clavichorder

Vocal Lesson this morning. I am up early and I want to make use out of it, so I'm going to practice my solo piece- Gia il Sole dal Gange by Alessandro Scarlatti. Starting to lose sleep(or getting adjusted to six hours a night) so maybe I can get to bed early tonight and get a solid Nine hours.


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> you mean like this -
> 
> TO :[email protected]
> 
> *Subject: Your latest Works*
> 
> Dear Pyotr Ilyich,
> 
> I would very much like to hear your latest works - hope all is well with you, PS what do you think of the last 150 years of russian life.....
> 
> also hope the water is cleaner up there for you now!
> 
> Regards
> 
> EddieRUKIding


I was referring to the living ones.

Wait!!  

Something's coming through...!

Hold on......I'm losing control. It's coming through....! Is it? It is! Here it is:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Добрый день Eddie,

This is Tchaikovsky speaking to you. This might seem strange that I have had to resort to communication with the living through a head_case. This is the problem when you can't find a nut_case. Oh well.

Anyway, I just wanted to tell you I'm dead, so fokkin' leave me alone! Lol. A bit of dead pan humour there. The living are so sensitive, aren't they? Down here, we don't do feelings. I've been busy though! I've been working on a Requiem Mass for myself. The only problem is, I'm 150 years behind. I was hoping to write it for the next time, but the big bad wolf with the pointed tail tells me there is no next time because I troubled the chakra of the world by writing such bad string quartets. They give me day release since my first string quartet was bearable, but then they punish me for writing the second and the third and tell me I just don't know where to stop! It will disappoint many to discover, that I really regret not writing more string quartets.

Dead right! Hahaha. Myaskovsky is up by the pearly gates playing his thirteen string quartets entertaining the angels, and I'm down under taking heat from a devil of a player who is making me do second fiddle.

Anyway. Must swan along. I'm getting the whip for disturbing the living. Go disturb John Cage. He's almost here haha.

Toodles!

Пока, Piotr.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phew! I'm exhausted! That was the most difficult 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Going to play a recital next tuesday.

I'm playing

Bach: Prelude & Fugue C Minor
Beethoven: Pathetique - III movement
Grieg: Notturno

and a 4 hand arrangement of hungarian dance no 5 by Brahms with my teacher.

I was supposed to play second movement from pathetique and prokofiev: old grandmothers tales no 3&4, but I couldn't finish, because of the flu and other things..

My biggest problem is the pathetique rondo, im really struggling with getting it to sound nice... i just cant get those triplets to sound good


----------



## OboeKnight

Ravndal said:


> Going to play a recital next tuesday.
> 
> I'm playing
> 
> Bach: Prelude & Fugue C Minor
> Beethoven: Pathetique - III movement
> Grieg: Notturno
> 
> and a 4 hand arrangement of hungarian dance no 5 by Brahms with my teacher.
> 
> I was supposed to play second movement from pathetique and prokofiev: old grandmothers tales no 3&4, but I couldn't finish, because of the flu and other things..
> 
> My biggest problem is the pathetique rondo, im really struggling with getting it to sound nice... i just cant get those triplets to sound good


Sounds good. Good luck!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> I was referring to the living ones.
> 
> Wait!!
> 
> Something's coming through...!
> 
> Hold on......I'm losing control. It's coming through....! Is it? It is! Here it is:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Добрый день Eddie,
> 
> This is Tchaikovsky speaking to you. This might seem strange that I have had to resort to communication with the living through a head_case. This is the problem when you can't find a nut_case. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you I'm dead, so fokkin' leave me alone! Lol. A bit of dead pan humour there. The living are so sensitive, aren't they? Down here, we don't do feelings. I've been busy though! I've been working on a Requiem Mass for myself. The only problem is, I'm 150 years behind. I was hoping to write it for the next time, but the big bad wolf with the pointed tail tells me there is no next time because I troubled the chakra of the world by writing such bad string quartets. They give me day release since my first string quartet was bearable, but then they punish me for writing the second and the third and tell me I just don't know where to stop! It will disappoint many to discover, that I really regret not writing more string quartets.
> 
> Dead right! Hahaha. Myaskovsky is up by the pearly gates playing his thirteen string quartets entertaining the angels, and I'm down under taking heat from a devil of a player who is making me do second fiddle.
> 
> Anyway. Must swan along. I'm getting the whip for disturbing the living. Go disturb John Cage. He's almost here haha.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> Пока, Piotr.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Phew! I'm exhausted! That was the most difficult 5 minutes :lol:


TO :[email protected]

Subject: Your latest Works

Пока, Piotr Хороший день, чтобы вы тоже,

Much surprise and excitement at your email and wonder if your service provider is giving you good service. I hear that Alkan-Tchaikovsky-Takemitsu (AT&T) is offering cheap deals......
Can you put your Requiem on Utube or Soundsound? if Myaskovsky lets you.

John Cage hey mmmm thanks for the suggestion. By the way - what do you think of his music- its causing quite a stirr here.

пить сердечное напиток хорошо
С уважением, дядя Эдди


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Head_case said:


> I was referring to the living ones.
> 
> Wait!!
> 
> Something's coming through...!
> 
> Hold on......I'm losing control. It's coming through....! Is it? It is! Here it is:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Добрый день Eddie,
> 
> This is Tchaikovsky speaking to you. This might seem strange that I have had to resort to communication with the living through a head_case. This is the problem when you can't find a nut_case. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you I'm dead, so fokkin' leave me alone! Lol. A bit of dead pan humour there. The living are so sensitive, aren't they? Down here, we don't do feelings. I've been busy though! I've been working on a Requiem Mass for myself. The only problem is, I'm 150 years behind. I was hoping to write it for the next time, but the big bad wolf with the pointed tail tells me there is no next time because I troubled the chakra of the world by writing such bad string quartets. They give me day release since my first string quartet was bearable, but then they punish me for writing the second and the third and tell me I just don't know where to stop! It will disappoint many to discover, that I really regret not writing more string quartets.
> 
> Dead right! Hahaha. Myaskovsky is up by the pearly gates playing his thirteen string quartets entertaining the angels, and I'm down under taking heat from a devil of a player who is making me do second fiddle.
> 
> Anyway. Must swan along. I'm getting the whip for disturbing the living. Go disturb John Cage. He's almost here haha.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> Пока, Piotr.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Phew! I'm exhausted! That was the most difficult 5 minutes :lol:


 No kidding! I've been trying to get a hold of him for years! What was your trick?

:tiphat:

On the side, I could probably do a realllly good Glazunov impersonation.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No kidding! I've been trying to get a hold of him for years! What was your trick?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> On the side, I could probably do a realllly good Glazunov impersonation.


Alexander Glazunov- that's going to take some pretty powerful telecommunications - let's see what I can do.......


----------



## Ramako

I'm trying to find a single sentence (or a few sentences) in a book of about 600 pages on a clunky online ebook viewer. I'm hoping I don't find it, but of course the process of not finding something takes longer than finding it. Also hoping to get a nap before work starts again tomorrow, so this could be problematic. So many deadlines just coming in at once!


----------



## Turangalîla

clavichorder said:


> Vocal Lesson this morning. I am up early and I want to make use out of it, so I'm going to practice my solo piece- Gia il Sole dal Gange by Alessandro Scarlatti. Starting to lose sleep(or getting adjusted to six hours a night) so maybe I can get to bed early tonight and get a solid Nine hours.


I love that song! Very popular at music festivals


----------



## Turangalîla

I am sitting here on my computer doing Biology 12 homework. I'm doing the course online (after a bitter fight with my vice-principal, I might add, because of the horrendous Biology teacher).

In other news, I was in Victoria on Sunday for four hours of piano lessons. Anyone else have a three-and-a-half hour commute for lessons?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This was hard work and took a lot of my computers powers......

To:[email protected]
Subject: Request from Huilunsoittaja you devoted fan

Dear Alexander,

I would very much like to hear you provide some form of communication for your devoted fan Huilunsoittaja.

Hope the composing is still good for you.

Regards

EddieRUKIding

From: [email protected]

Subject; Re: Request from Huilunsoittaja you devoted fan
Уважаемые Huilunsoittaja,

привет товарищи! это Глазунов здесь. Шостакович не был одним из моих лучших учеников, но я кажется научил его хорошо

Весь мир скоро будет говорить о Глазунова.

Весь мир скоро будет говорить о Глазунова.

С уважением, Глазунов

PS Я ненавижу Джона Кейджа


----------



## Turangalîla

Are you sure? I think Glazunov would have *loved* John Cage! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The powers of telecommunications are a strange thing.... and you know the Russian mentality - you just never know, tomorrow he might like him again....

PS I was in Victoria on Sunday (no Kidding) but Melbourne Victoria.......


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No kidding! I've been trying to get a hold of him for years! What was your trick?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> On the side, I could probably do a realllly good Glazunov impersonation.


No tricsksy! Convention tells us it's 1% inspiration and 99% perspiration, but that will make anyone smell like they've been trying to dig up a few graves. As a performing flute player - getting in touch is 99% inspiration :lol:



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Alexander Glazunov- that's going to take some pretty powerful telecommunications - let's see what I can do.......


Hmmm. And I just don't have those kinds of connections. I can do cocktail parties or stand up comedy though


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm gonna start a composer impersonation thread now. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

I am momentarily depressed and surpressing some anxiety, and I can't even tell how much. I don't think its a constant, because sometimes my mood is great. Its depressing when you try to change your life and you get ahead of yourself, and start feeling isolated. Yes, I walk in the woods, do deep breathing, and try any ingenious way I can think of to calm myself when I get this way. Still. Does anyone else have this happen? 

Possibly, I am developing some kind of complex. I hate thinking about that, and first and foremost, I want to feel healthier. Not boring automaton rigid hyperdisciplined "insane-sane," just more balanced as a person(I am aware that what I claim I am striving for may not be actually what I am envisioning all the time, but I hope I am trending positively) Sometimes, I feel like I am doing the right thing, other times I feel like my efforts are destined to come crashing down on me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> I am momentarily depressed and surpressing some anxiety, and I can't even tell how much. I don't think its a constant, because sometimes my mood is great. Its depressing when you try to change your life and you get ahead of yourself, and start feeling isolated. Yes, I walk in the woods, do deep breathing, and try any ingenious way I can think of to calm myself when I get this way. Still. Does anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Possibly, I am developing some kind of complex. I hate thinking about that, and first and foremost, I want to feel healthier. Not boring automaton rigid hyperdisciplined "insane-sane," just more balanced as a person(I am aware that what I claim I am striving for may not be actually what I am envisioning all the time, but I hope I am trending positively) Sometimes, I feel like I am doing the right thing, other times I feel like my efforts are destined to come crashing down on me.


Just think of this - in that kind of mind set you would have to be very creative..... put it to use- find an outlet, a diversion.


----------



## Head_case

Sorry to hear that Clavichorder. Alas I've lost my special powers after last night's efforts to contact Tchaikovsky. I'm completely drained. In drained states, I feel no anxiety - I just need to friggin' sleep...! Sorry to hear this is not the case for you. 

Sometimes having close friends in your own life and neighbourhood (not on the internet!) to help work out why it is, that situations or people can bring about such intense worry which otherwise becomes a stumbling block to enjoying life. But then, that is often the hardest part of life...trying to make sense of the relations which knowingly or not, contribute to those pangs of great big sinking doom in an otherwise ebullient moment of forgetfulness. 

We can all change our lives....and risk alienating those closest to us. Listening to their feedback might even instill an existential threat ...of annhilation, dare we take on board their perspective...at the risk of obliterating our own. 

Perhaps this only happens to those who are sensitive enough to care; the oblivious and the thick skinned merrily thick away :lol: 

Now the danger of the converse of the thick skinned oblivion, is that you will waste away if anxiety consumes you with oversensitivity. What reason can neutralise feelings? Isn't that childish, to think that reason can....cancel out such primitive feelings when ultimately, feelings are derived from relationships; with others; with ourselves, that is - the ones we listen to from our family and our own autobiography, our primitive feeling towards 'being' who we are ....a feeling which comes to then haunt us in its lack of resolution of anxiety? Feelings can only superficially pass when reasoned away. They need to be felt and covered by a hand of providence, either in the shape or form of those we seek to be cared for, or actually care for us.

One of the dilemmas which Kierkegaard put so well, was that of anxiety. The physician (or psychiatrist) sees anxiety as pathological when outside a threat or fight/flight situation. The metaphysician sees anxiety as universal. Which applies? 

To those who skip a heart beat, they'd be better off consulting their physician than a metaphysician or even a forum. To those who feel their efforts are destined to come crashing down; this impending doom and fear requires a foundation ... for the self to emerge. Maybe self-confidence comes from being loved; knowing that so what if your efforts come crashing down if you are never alone to pick up the pieces? Or if relations are so contingent in this way, that you will be picking up the pieces all alone, then it is perhaps, time to realise that anxiety tells you much more about yourself and the compliance with such company, which you might be better off without? Circuitous thinking needs ....not to abandon the search for a solution but to realise one's own being, through participation with others; not time alone, weathering the circuit of repetitive thoughts. 

If any of this bears any truth, then the circuit of thoughts which stitch you up, is not the anxiety which leads to despair. The vague and amorphous which fears becoming an automaton or trapped between two poles of worry; from one extreme to another - none of this ever amounts to anything without focussing, on working on your relationships: to be in love with them. 

Despair, is being unaware of being in despair. Now there's a happy thought: there ain't no simple solution.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, if I do end of "crashing" I'll try not to complain too much in this thread...

After I wrote that message, I was feeling a little crazy and the cafeteria at my school was no longer open, so I went to the grocery, and instead of getting pre made food I got some raw ingredients and made a really tasty meal with sweet potatoes, cashews, and onions. Sure, I know how to work an oven and understand how to cook sweet potatoes, but how I made it taste that good is beyond me. There are some creative, intuitive, and motivational capacities that I seem to be tapping into more often these days, but christ, this kind of frightens me, its not who I ordinarily am. Surely I can improve my habits and still be at core the same person? I don't know if this was motivated by a dislike of myself(I probably wouldn't have listened to that), but a more wholesome motivation of needing to adapt and change; basically I hope I am not waging war against who I am at core.

And thank you Head Case for your continued responses, which are both highly nuanced and practical.


----------



## Turangalîla

Well I had my grad photos taken this evening... I will post them as soon as I get them


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Well, if I do end of "crashing" I'll try not to complain too much in this thread...


Crashing is inevitable: this is the re-entry problem after transcendence.
Think of it like a space rocket launch. The highs in life operate no different than Newton's principles........aphoristically stated as 'what goes up...must come down'.

Excelling, doing well, performing or achievement, even composing....is the creative energy which we are taught seek out through society's influence and our own parents (well mostly, unless they're really horrible and ban us from using Facebook :lol. What then? After an achievement? How do you come down, and get to grips with being 'ordinary' once again, until the next achievement?

This is the character of existence: it is always in flux - changing. Heraclitus tells us that man never steps in the same river twice (except in name only, the waters necessarily flow and change, otherwise it is a stagnant pond). Being a river, we flow; we change, we get muddy without getting bogged down and swamped: we flow beyond the stagnation in our lives, and prune off the weeds that choke us.

How?

Reflection: this is the mirror to eternity which points towards a life and being beyond the everyday. (EM Forster)

Yet not reflection alone. This would be pure navel gazing. Reflection informs being: and then, we make that existential choice - seize the day, and make that choice to go further than oneself, rather than being passively submissive to the conveyor belt expectations around us. This demands courage....which is also lacking in our world. Courage itself requires support ...and those come back to the relationships which found or floor us.

Good cafeteria food? :lol:

I'm just finishing my filter coffee. Need to brush my teeth now.


----------



## Sonata

I have the program for tomorrow's symphony event:

Beethoven's first symphony
Vivaldi RV 558, multi instrument concerto
Liszt piano concerto #1

I was glad that there was a piano concerto in there


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> I am momentarily depressed and surpressing some anxiety, and I can't even tell how much. I don't think its a constant, because sometimes my mood is great. Its depressing when you try to change your life and you get ahead of yourself, and start feeling isolated. Yes, I walk in the woods, do deep breathing, and try any ingenious way I can think of to calm myself when I get this way. Still. Does anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Possibly, I am developing some kind of complex. I hate thinking about that, and first and foremost, I want to feel healthier. Not boring automaton rigid hyperdisciplined "insane-sane," just more balanced as a person(I am aware that what I claim I am striving for may not be actually what I am envisioning all the time, but I hope I am trending positively) Sometimes, I feel like I am doing the right thing, other times I feel like my efforts are destined to come crashing down on me.


You have to realise here that whomever you point the finger at-whom- or whatever event you make responsible for how things are-you also give complete power over yourself
Taking full responsibility for your life means you are no longer running away-from yourself, your dreams, your hopes, frustrations, and fears. You are stepping to the edge when you need to step up and when things demand more from you. Because as you already know: you alone are responsible for the outcomes that are defining your life. And this is a good thing.

If you're also dealing with depression, know that I'm not saying you're responsible for it. What I'm saying is that dealing with my depression taught me to take responsibility for myself-something that turned out to be valuable, and my start into personal growth.( I'm not there yet, don't even know where there is?)

Reflect back on your life so far and look at the defining moments. How did you react? Did you act at all? Did you take full responsibility for yourself and make the decisions that were best for you? Will you do that going forward?
:tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> I am momentarily depressed and surpressing some anxiety, and I can't even tell how much. I don't think its a constant, because sometimes my mood is great. Its depressing when you try to change your life and you get ahead of yourself, and start feeling isolated. Yes, I walk in the woods, do deep breathing, and try any ingenious way I can think of to calm myself when I get this way. Still. Does anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Possibly, I am developing some kind of complex. I hate thinking about that, and first and foremost, I want to feel healthier. Not boring automaton rigid hyperdisciplined "insane-sane," just more balanced as a person(I am aware that what I claim I am striving for may not be actually what I am envisioning all the time, but I hope I am trending positively) Sometimes, I feel like I am doing the right thing, other times I feel like my efforts are destined to come crashing down on me.


Had that a lot last year. Probably means that you have to make some changes in your life. It can also happen if you are used to being alone, and then suddenly starts to get very social. It can be a rough transition. Also the other way around. People are different though.


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> I am momentarily depressed and surpressing some anxiety, and I can't even tell how much. I don't think its a constant, because sometimes my mood is great. Its depressing when you try to change your life and you get ahead of yourself, and start feeling isolated. Yes, I walk in the woods, do deep breathing, and try any ingenious way I can think of to calm myself when I get this way. Still. Does anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Possibly, I am developing some kind of complex. I hate thinking about that, and first and foremost, I want to feel healthier. Not boring automaton rigid hyperdisciplined "insane-sane," just more balanced as a person(I am aware that what I claim I am striving for may not be actually what I am envisioning all the time, but I hope I am trending positively) Sometimes, I feel like I am doing the right thing, other times I feel like my efforts are destined to come crashing down on me.


I'm sorry you're dealing with this, it's not a fun way to feel  I understand what you mean.


----------



## Crudblud

Today I finally finished a piece that's taken me over two years to write. And now of course I'm up late and my sleep pattern's going again. 

Oy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Today I finally finished a piece that's taken me over two years to write. And now of course I'm up late and my sleep pattern's going again.
> 
> Oy!


Be good to hear it, once you're had some sleep for a 300 hundred years (don't wont no Zombie Wolf here). 
Sounds like a case of too many No Doz's to me...


----------



## OboeKnight

Lucked out in English class today. I didn't read the book, or the prompt for the in class essay we wrote today...I know, shame on me. However, we had the option to write about a book that i read a summary to xD wrote a very convincing essayi


----------



## Turangalîla

Anyone play Blokus? I had an exhilirating game of it with my siblings this evening.


----------



## clavichorder

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Anyone play Blokus? I had an exhilirating game of it with my siblings this evening.
> 
> View attachment 12939


I wonder if I own that...


----------



## clavichorder

Brain is totally fried. But I'm okay.


----------



## Turangalîla

clavichorder said:


> I wonder if I own that...


If you do you should dig it out...it's a good game. Won lots of awards.


----------



## violadude

Ya know, when I first joined this forum I used to get annoyed at some of the older members because they didn't seem intereste in actually discussing anything, just popping in randomly to sprinkle little sarcastic jabs here and there.

Now that I've been here for a while, I completely understand.


----------



## jani

Made a pay pal account yesterday. Sent 100€ to it, it said i should have it in 1-2 business days. So that would be Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Head_case

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> In other news, I was in Victoria on Sunday for four hours of piano lessons. Anyone else have a three-and-a-half hour commute for lessons?


12 hour commute.

Don't ask. At least I only have to do it once a week there and back.


----------



## Head_case

violadude said:


> Ya know, when I first joined this forum I used to get annoyed at some of the older members because they didn't seem intereste in actually discussing anything, just popping in randomly to sprinkle little sarcastic jabs here and there.
> 
> Now that I've been here for a while, I completely understand.


You've only been here for 2 years. That doesn't make you old :lol:

Oops. There I go sprinkling sarcastic comments lol


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Ya know, when I first joined this forum I used to get annoyed at some of the older members because they didn't seem intereste in actually discussing anything, just popping in randomly to sprinkle little sarcastic jabs here and there.
> 
> Now that I've been here for a while, I completely understand.


! Congratulations on a post of very high ambiguity. It has the potential to insult _everybody(!!)_, yet has no handle for The Krew to grasp.

["The Krew" is of course an allusion to_ Krummhorn's Krew_ the erstwhile administrative staff of TC. I use it in all of my congratulatory messages. Well, I haven't actually sent any of those yet... but I expect to.]


----------



## Kopachris

_
If you're blue
And you don't know where to go to
Why don't you go where fashion sits?
Puttin' on the Ritz

Different types
Who wear a day coat,
Pants with stripes,
A cut-away coat,

Perfect fits--
Puttin' on the Ritz

Dress up like a million-dollar trooper
Tryin' hard to look like Gary Cooper
(Super-duper!)

Come, let's mix
Where Rockefellers walk with sticks
Or umbrellas in their mitts
Puttin' on the Ritz

Have you seen the well-to-do?
Up and down Park Avenue?
On that famous thoroughfare?
With their noses in the air?

High hats and arrow-collars
White spats and lots of dollars
Spending every dime
For a wonderful time!

...
_

Parents were invited to the team member of the year awards banquet because each of them won team member of the month. They're supposed to be able to invite one guest each, so they invited my brother and I. I went out and spend $159 on a suit suitable for a banquet (black suit, black tie, red shirt to match the hotel's decor), the most I've ever spend on a set of clothing. Then the assistant general manager emails them and tells them that the "and one guest" clause in their invitations was meant for a spouse or significant other. So I don't get to go.

An old friend of mine who now lives in Tennessee invited me to her church's Passover festival, however. (Formal attire is required.) I may get a chance to wear my fancy suit after all.

God, I sound so shallow.


----------



## Lunasong

Kopachris said:


> Then the assistant general manager emails them and tells them that the "and one guest" clause in their invitations was meant for a spouse or significant other. So I don't get to go.


Who are they to decide who is significant in one's life?


----------



## Sonata

Kopa, you don't sound shallow at all. I can't believe of all guests, they wouldn't allow SONS. That's ridiculous, I'd say those are pretty signficant people.


----------



## Crudblud

Today I went out looking for books.

Francesco Petrarca - _Canzoniere_
Harold Pinter - _The Birthday Party_
Gore Vidal - _Myra Breckinridge_ / _Virgin Islands_
J.G. Ballard - _Super-Cannes_
Thomas Hobbes - _Leviathan_
Geoffrey Chaucer - _Canterbury Tales_
Oscar Wilde - _The Picture of Dorian Gray_
William S. Burroughs - _Naked Lunch_
T. S. Eliot - _Poetry Selected by the Author_
Dylan Thomas - _Complete Poems_
Ernest Hemingway - _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


----------



## OboeKnight

Had a wonderful day with my friend TheBassoonist. Watched some figure skating at a rink this morning, then practiced together for 6 hours at Miami's music building. We raided the music library and found a sonata for bassoon and oboe =) we sight read the whole thing. And we played in a recital hall and pretended we were from the Chicago Symphony giving a recital to a nonexistant audience xD We also addressed the audience using fake British accents. Then we played for a basketball game at her school. Incredible day =) Church in the morning, then my weekly 3 hour orchestra rehearsal. We are reprising Danzon No. 2 for our Chicago, IL orchestra tour in May. So happy.


----------



## neoshredder

Very down again. Life just isn't what it used to be for me.  I need some local friends with my interests. It's basically impossible though.


----------



## neoshredder

Btw melatonin sucks for me. 16 hours of relaxation followed by days of feeling down and agitated. Sounds like a drug. lol


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Very down again. Life just isn't what it used to be for me.  I need some local friends with my interests. It's basically impossible though.


I've had to settle for local friends with "interest overlap."

Didn't mean to make a short and terse comment by the way, I'm sorry you are feeling down neo, and I wish I had something more substantial to say to help. But I'm 20.


----------



## neoshredder

Ideal friend to me. 
1. Funny and outgoing.
2. Likes going places.
3. Likes seeing live music. Not picky about music.


----------



## samurai

Crudblud said:


> Today I went out looking for books.
> 
> Francesco Petrarca - _Canzoniere_
> Harold Pinter - _The Birthday Party_
> Gore Vidal - _Myra Breckinridge_ / _Virgin Islands_
> J.G. Ballard - _Super-Cannes_
> Thomas Hobbes - _Leviathan_
> Geoffrey Chaucer - _Canterbury Tales_
> Oscar Wilde - _The Picture of Dorian Gray_
> William S. Burroughs - _Naked Lunch_
> T. S. Eliot - _Poetry Selected by the Author_
> Dylan Thomas - _Complete Poems_
> Ernest Hemingway - _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


That's a great quest you're on! How successful were you?


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> That's a great quest you're on! How successful were you?


Oh, how silly of me, I meant to say I bought all those!

The main one I'm still looking for that proves ever elusive is _Finnegans Wake_, even the rare book shop that has pretty much everything you can think of didn't have a single copy, even behind the counter or in storage. I'm also looking for specialist books on pastry, though I've yet to really do any research in to the most respected titles and such.


----------



## OboeKnight

neoshredder said:


> Very down again. Life just isn't what it used to be for me.  I need some local friends with my interests. It's basically impossible though.


Sometimes it can be very hard to find someone close with your interests. I didn't until last year. I found a total double reed music nerd like me. Life is good haha. I'm sure you.l find someone if you look a little harder! Maybe join some organizations or something.


----------



## Turangalîla

Today was my dad's birthday and my family and I had a wonderful time together.

The highlight of my day (or rather, my whole week!) was when we watched an episode of Little House on the Prairie...there was an ondes Martenot in the music! My life is now complete.


----------



## Head_case

neoshredder said:


> Ideal friend to me.
> 1. Funny and outgoing.
> 2. Likes going places.
> 3. Likes seeing live music. Not picky about music.












This will meet all your criteria


----------



## Kopachris

Passing the time by writing a new night audit training manual.


----------



## Head_case

You have an exciting life lol.

I'm going to make another fresh ground Kenyan peaberry coffee before tackling Andersen's 24 studies for the transverse flute


----------



## Mesa

Got Karajan's '84/5/6 Beethoven Symphony cycle for a tenner in a charity shop today. It was 7 quid but i imagined as it was Deutsche Grammephon i correctly assumed it was worth much more and volunteered a small extra sum. My first cycle of many, i hope! (Very mixed reviews, by the looks of it)

Oh, the gooey self satisfaction.


----------



## jani

Pissed, i still don't have the money on my pay pal account that i sent to it. ( last friday)
I FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS I SENT AN DOMESTIC TRANSFER TO THE ACCOUNT NUMBER THEY ASKED, ADDED THE RIGHT beneficiary NAME the right bank and the transfer ID to the notes section.


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> Pissed, i still don't have the money on my pay pal account that i sent to it. ( last friday)
> I FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS I SENT AN DOMESTIC TRANSFER TO THE ACCOUNT NUMBER THEY ASKED, ADDED THE RIGHT beneficiary NAME the right bank and the transfer ID to the notes section.


I tried to tell you I just use PayPal to store my debit card info so all it takes to authorize payment is my username and password (which I have stored on my computer using my fingerprint)... (Maybe it doesn't work like that in Finland?)


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> I tried to tell you I just use PayPal to store my debit card info so all it takes to authorize payment is my username and password (which I have stored on my computer using my fingerprint)... (Maybe it doesn't work like that in Finland?)


I don't blame you at all, I followed the instructions they gave at the get started section and the transfer was into a bank in Helsinki.

IF i don't have my money by tomorrow i have to contact them.


----------



## jani

One of the reasons why i think that Bill Gates is cool!

I am gonna have to post a question!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme

Ok here is my quesiton for Bill!
Hi Bill!
Science has proven the positive of effects of music many times, It improves your memory, concentration,motor skills, creativity etc... Do you think that society today should encourage people more to study music and all the other forms of art, than it does now?


----------



## Head_case

It's snowing - I've already been venturing out twice and not been ice-balled yet. Unlike last year when the evil hulking teenagers around here tend to pack pebbles and gravel inside the compacted iceballs and casually shout out from behind: 

"Excuse me Sir.."

WHAPPPPP!!! Straight stinger across the face as they burst out laughing. 

When the ground stops moving and I think it's safe to get off, I look up to try and focus as things come in and out, working out what's going on and some old little granny is looking down at me as her halitosis slowly revives me back as she munches through her dentures with the smell of musky gums from 5 inches:

"Oh dear! You got hit by a snowball!" 

Even in a floored state, I'd worked that one out 

:lol:

This winter is exceptional: I'm staying indoors after school bells ring.


----------



## jani

Bill didn't reply to my question. 
But it was interesting, great experience.


----------



## clavichorder

Things go in weird cycles.

No manic-depressive crash. I am bouncing back, always revising the way I do things. It seems like a fruitful trend, in both developing discipline and also freeing my mind up.

@CarterJohnsonPiano, I went out looking for "Blokus" today, but the game store I went to was closed. Its on my to do list this week.

Also, it is highly possible that I will be camping in an igloo this weekend. No joke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh joy, I just found out I went $145 over my phone bill.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ that'll teach ya to use email more often lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ that'll teach ya to use email more often lol


For crying out loud, I DO USE EMAIL VERY OFTEN!!!! It's just that when MaestroViolinist can't go on the computer I have to use my phone to text message.....


----------



## Ravndal

piano recital tonight. starting to get nervous!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For crying out loud, I DO USE EMAIL VERY OFTEN!!!! It's just that when MaestroViolinist can't go on the computer I have to use my phone to text message.....


Damn Damn Damn


----------



## Ramako

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh joy, I just found out I went $145 over my phone bill.


All this communication... I can't remember when I last used my phone - and I'm far too young to have started losing my memory!

Think how many cds you could have bought with $145!


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh joy, I just found out I went $145 over my phone bill.


Geez... I don't know how it is in Australia, but here I can get an AT&T GoPhone with unlimited talk and text for $50 a month.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Geez... I don't know how it is in Australia, but here I can get an AT&T GoPhone with unlimited talk and text for $50 a month.


Actually I did some research, found a $39.90 plan with unlimited call and text...I will have to talk to my parents about that...Romeo and Juliet cannot be separated by a phone bill. That just ain't fair! :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh joy, I just found out I went $145 over my phone bill.


Girlfriends will make that happen. That's right, blame it on the girlfriend....


----------



## Head_case

I just got back from a concert. 

Some one near me reeked of body odour so badly that I almost vomited in middle of the second movement. At one point, it was so intensely asphyxiating I thought it was mine.

The air quality in concerts is just ghastly. Years ago, it used to be because smoking was allowed, however even cigarette smoke is not as repulsive as someone who doesn't wash.

Or perhaps they did wash, but being winter, freezing cold outside, and then indoors at 21 degrees Celsius, they break in in rapid effervescence of the most heart sinking kill-me now! body sweat kill me quickly poisonous pores or get me out of here with an oxygen supply - I don't want to listen to these celebrities if I have to wade through 1 1/2 hours of this putrid woman's body odour!


----------



## Ravndal

That sounds horrible! What did you go see?


----------



## Head_case

The Endellion String Quartet playing Haydn's string quartet in D major; Bartok's string quartet no. II and Beethoven's Harp quartet at the Wigmore Hall in London. 

My girlfriend loved it. She sat on the safe side ....on the aisle side. She's really mean. She refused to change seats after watching me squirm. Even when I went blue and was holding my breath, she just whispered a firm "NO" as I pleaded with my eyes. 

After the concert she gave me mouth to mouth resuscitation though :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Haha. She sounds lovely.

Maybe next time, you should consider


----------



## Crudblud

Finished a new piece. Two completions in one week. Feels good.


----------



## Head_case

Ravndal said:


> Haha. She sounds lovely.
> 
> Maybe next time, you should consider


Haha. My girlfriend? Yes she's lovely.

Or the body odour woman? 

Now now...I can't go in like that. That would qualify me for this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23819-what-eccentricity.html


----------



## Turangalîla

I think that this is the first time that I have been a top poster in the "Last 7 Days" category. I'm in seventh place!


----------



## Crudblud

Baked a split tin loaf, hopefully following my recent trend of constant improvement. It's the first time I've used egg glaze on an all plain flour loaf, it looks spectacular but it was a royal **** to get out of the tin.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> Haha. She sounds lovely.
> 
> Maybe next time, you should consider


And miss out on _mouth to mouth?!_


----------



## aleazk

I'm somewhat worried. I don't think I have some major depressive disorder, but I do have some depressive tendencies which caused me some troubles in the past. By depressive tendencies I mean an unexpected and somewhat not rational (in the sense that it cannot be clearly explained in terms of what is happening around) sense of apathy, disinterest, lack of motivation, discomfort, etc. These feelings have appeared now, which is odd, because, as I commented before, I'm going to move to another university next month. I have been planning this since about two years ago, it's a very important step, etc. Two years ago I was very excited about this, but since the last year the excitement has diminished. Of course, the triggers of these feelings are the anxiety, the expectations, etc. Those are normal things when you are going to experiment some changes. What bothers me is, why I have responded with these feelings of apathy and so on?. That's certainly not an expected reaction. Also, it's interesting because some of my obsessive thoughts have intensified in this period. Anyway, I'm just making a discharge, I try to be optimistic, I hope these feelings will disappear as soon as I get there. For now, it's all in the limit in which I still can handle it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I'm somewhat worried. I don't think I have some major depressive disorder, but I do have some depressive tendencies which caused me some troubles in the past. By depressive tendencies I mean an unexpected and somewhat not rational (in the sense that it cannot be clearly explained in terms of what is happening around) sense of apathy, disinterest, lack of motivation, discomfort, etc. These feelings have appeared now, which is odd, because, as I commented before, I'm going to move to another university next month. I have been planning this since about two years ago, it's a very important step, etc. Two years ago I was very excited about this, but since the last year the excitement has diminished. Of course, the triggers of these feelings are the anxiety, the expectations, etc. Those are normal things when you are going to experiment some changes. What bothers me is, why I have responded with these feelings of apathy and so on?. That's certainly not an expected reaction. Also, it's interesting because some of my obsessive thoughts have intensified in this period. Anyway, I'm just making a discharge, I try to be optimistic, I hope these feelings will disappear as soon as I get there. For now, it's all in the limit in which I still can handle it.


Is your star sign Cancer?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is your star sign Cancer?


lol, yes. :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is your star sign Cancer?
> 
> 
> aleazk said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yes. :lol:
Click to expand...

Lucky guess. Half the forum is cancer.


----------



## Kopachris

You have two rooms for two nights each. The morning after the first night, you inform the front desk that the heater in one of the rooms didn't work all night. What do you think would be fair compensation?

Logically, fair compensation would involve getting a working heater for the next night and one free room-night for the trouble. Fair compensation would _not_ involve getting *both* rooms comp'd for *both* nights. A room with a bed but no heater is still better than sleeping outside or in the car, and you should have informed us the heater wasn't working as soon as you noticed so we could get you a working heater from the beginning.

Another scenario: We have multiple wings. One is older and has no internet access (and costs less). The other was recently remodeled and does have free internet access (or it should). What would be fair compensation if the internet wasn't working in the remodeled wing?

Logically, lowering the rate to match the older wing's rate for that night should be more than fair, as the remodeled rooms are much nicer than the older rooms, even without internet. Why does this person think the room should be comp'd?!

Entitlement attitude. I hate it.

Edit on that second scenario: Keep in mind the average price of a hotel room for a night in 1960 (well before the internet was invented) according to the AHLA was $10.81. Adding for inflation, that equals $85.84 today. The average rate for a room in 2007 was $103.87. The guest paid $76.79 (after tax) for the room he's in, and the older rooms were going for $67.07 (after tax) last night. Our remodeled rooms were remodeled in 2007 and are quite average for that time.


----------



## Head_case

aleazk said:


> ..... I mean an unexpected and somewhat not rational (in the sense that it cannot be clearly explained in terms of what is happening around) sense of apathy, disinterest, lack of motivation, discomfort, etc.


I was going to expand on this philosophically but frankly I can't be bothered 

It's Lent.

Give up apathy for Lent.

If you can't be bothered, it's still Lent!


----------



## Sonata

going in for an EMG on my arm to figure out why it hasn't completely healed yet. accupuncture has improved the symptoms, though so I am pleased with that.


----------



## Kopachris

Sonata said:


> going in for an EMG on my arm to figure out why it hasn't completely healed yet. accupuncture has improved the symptoms, though so I am pleased with that.


I hope you find good news.


----------



## OboeKnight

About to leave for a lesson at Miami University with the oboe professor over there.


----------



## Head_case

Ask him if he can teach you how to play a guanzi. 

If he can, then I want to learn to!


----------



## clavichorder

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I think that this is the first time that I have been a top poster in the "Last 7 Days" category. I'm in seventh place!


Once you get further entrenched in talkclassical posting, it'll happen easily and you'll be proud. Then you'll remember again that its nothing to be proud of...


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> I'm somewhat worried. I don't think I have some major depressive disorder, but I do have some depressive tendencies which caused me some troubles in the past. By depressive tendencies I mean an unexpected and somewhat not rational (in the sense that it cannot be clearly explained in terms of what is happening around) sense of apathy, disinterest, lack of motivation, discomfort, etc. These feelings have appeared now, which is odd, because, as I commented before, I'm going to move to another university next month. I have been planning this since about two years ago, it's a very important step, etc. Two years ago I was very excited about this, but since the last year the excitement has diminished. Of course, the triggers of these feelings are the anxiety, the expectations, etc. Those are normal things when you are going to experiment some changes. What bothers me is, why I have responded with these feelings of apathy and so on?. That's certainly not an expected reaction. Also, it's interesting because some of my obsessive thoughts have intensified in this period. Anyway, I'm just making a discharge, I try to be optimistic, I hope these feelings will disappear as soon as I get there. For now, it's all in the limit in which I still can handle it.


Are you "all work and no play" most of the time? Or perhaps you aren't taking the "play" part seriously enough(oxymoron, explained two sentences from this one). Lately, if I get stressed, I see it as my duty to my health, physical and emotional, to have enjoyment, either of the relaxing or exciting variety. If enjoyment isn't coming easily, it doesn't mean you don't keep trying, and trying a variety of things for fun/excitment/relaxation, maybe some a little out of your comfort zone. Once I make that choice, I try to not think about anything. I can see how it would be harder to have this attitude if I had more obligations than I currently do(you likely have more work than I do), but I am not "underworked" either. Physical work is also an excellent break from mental work. The thing I'm learning about with myself is when to put aside whatever I am doing and move on to the next thing.


----------



## Ramako

Well people seem to be having a lot of fun outside my room... Very loudly... I actually thought a dog had made its way into the building at first and was trying to understand how that could happen, especially at this time of night.

I makes it very difficult to concentrate on composition. Hence me deciding to come on here to complain about them - which will clearly improve my concentration


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^We will indeed just distract you, especially in the short term. But they are too I guess...pick your distractions?


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> Well people seem to be having a lot of fun outside my room... Very loudly... I actually thought a dog had made its way into the building at first and was trying to understand how that could happen, especially at this time of night.
> 
> I makes it very difficult to concentrate on composition. Hence me deciding to come on here to complain about them - which will clearly improve my concentration


The best way to get things done is to not do them at all. That's what I say.


----------



## Ramako

They have stopped now and I am still on here... :lol: I guess I have no excuse not to get back to it.


----------



## Sonata

Kopachris said:


> I hope you find good news.


It was normal, thank you! I just have to keep doing what I've been doing, antiinflammatories, vitamins, rest, and swimming. And be patient.


----------



## neoshredder

1 day away from my 11 day vacation.


----------



## Turangalîla

clavichorder said:


> Once you get further entrenched in talkclassical posting, it'll happen easily and you'll be proud. Then you'll remember again that its nothing to be proud of...


I try not to get _too_ entrenched...I don't have the time for another addiction!


----------



## OboeKnight

Lesson went extremely well. Got really in depth with phrasing and expression. She asked me to come back on Monday for another lesson before my audition


----------



## Turangalîla

I have been rehearsing with singers all day...music festival coming up. Much of the music is folk/musical theatre, but there are a few really nice classical songs too.


----------



## clavichorder

I had a deep thought:

I used to communicate my justifications for my actions to others on as many topics as I was consciously aware were brewing in my mind and emotions, so that they might judge me(explain myself), . I assumed that I was going to be in the wrong, couldn't decide a damned thing for myself. Well, I still do this a lot, but I seem to be attempting to transition into internalizing these justifications. I was utterly sick of feeling the brunt of people's judgements(whether they carried any emotional weight to say or not to them, it weighed heavy to me) and needed to develop some inner strengths somehow. 

Well, what am I doing now? I am communicating a justification/explanation of sorts for my behavior. But this is really the tip of the iceberg obviously, it sucks not being superficial sometimes, but I refuse to shun the superficiality of a little necessary for survival pride that I have been cultivating of late. Its tougher to explain yourself and still act according to your plotted pattern. I think I listen to others better than I ever have in some ways, but it is with a very keen mental filter, and possibly the emotional interest is contrived at times(maybe I don't even see it, I don't know).

Sorry, I am really goddamned tired. Going in and out of a bad cold, and having very productive days.

I heard someone recently say something from Les Miserables, the musical not the book(I don't know either, frankly), that if one follows their conscience, all things will get right with time. How does one even know what that is then? I am frankly very angry at all this high minded judgy bull crap. That what my heart tells me. The conscience is a minefield of anxiety. I can put up with it for much of the day. But at this time, it is therapeutic for me to take this attitude, so glad I can remind myself of the fact that I actually have feelings now. Just the tip of the iceberg, certainly. I am just venting, so I don't need a therapist here, though general sage like wisdom in clever forms is always interesting to me, even if I emotionally shun it sometimes.

I would say "all I need is love" or something like that, but I don't know if I'd even appreciate it or if any person I'm likely to meet would ever have the capacity to offer it to me. I know I don't have the capacity to offer the real thing to anyone. It sucks. Miserable world.


----------



## Head_case

what on earth are we going to do with you? 

Maybe holding onto others thoughts and chewing over the implications of their impressions; judgements; is a self-made trap, choked with expectations which others really will get over if the conviction to follow your own path holds conviction?

I'm having a coffee at the moment. My laptop died and I caved in and bought a tablet.


----------



## Ukko

^^ _clavi_ must have run out of wood to split, and it's not the right season for setting fenceposts.


----------



## Kopachris

I also had a deep thought last night. Perhaps a psychologist would've been able to tell me, but I figured it out independently. As I've said before, I'm a schizoid. I hate social interaction, not because of anxiety (as with avoidant personality disorder), but because I don't get anything out of it. But there's more. Reading _A Beautiful Mind_, I came to a passage that talks about how structure can push someone with schizophrenic tendencies to psychosis, and I realized that it's not structure _per se_ that does it, but lack of control over one's life. For a schizoid, lack of control over social interaction is particularly harmful. There's some social interaction I don't mind, but only when I'm the one who initiates contact (such as over the internet, where I can choose to ignore any interaction I don't desire). I imagine this need for control is present in most individuals to some degree, but it's particularly strong in me. I only desire social interaction when I seek to gain something from it, and I feel frustrated when I can't block interaction where I don't gain anything (which is most social interaction). However, I put on a good face so as not to damage relationships. I indicate subtly where I don't desire social interaction, and most people take it as not wanting to draw attention to myself--thus my humble exterior belies a selfish interior.

Wish I didn't live in a desert. I think I actually wouldn't mind chopping some wood right now.


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> I also had a deep thought last night. Perhaps a psychologist would've been able to tell me, but I figured it out independently. As I've said before, I'm a schizoid. I hate social interaction, not because of anxiety (as with avoidant personality disorder), but because I don't get anything out of it. But there's more. Reading _A Beautiful Mind_, I came to a passage that talks about how structure can push someone with schizophrenic tendencies to psychosis, and I realized that it's not structure _per se_ that does it, but lack of control over one's life. For a schizoid, lack of control over social interaction is particularly harmful. There's some social interaction I don't mind, but only when I'm the one who initiates contact (such as over the internet, where I can choose to ignore any interaction I don't desire). I imagine this need for control is present in most individuals to some degree, but it's particularly strong in me. I only desire social interaction when I seek to gain something from it, and I feel frustrated when I can't block interaction where I don't gain anything (which is most social interaction). However, I put on a good face so as not to damage relationships. I indicate subtly where I don't desire social interaction, and most people take it as not wanting to draw attention to myself--thus my humble exterior belies a selfish interior.
> 
> Wish I didn't live in a desert. I think I actually wouldn't mind chopping some wood right now.


Have you tried therapy?


----------



## Ravndal

Piano tuner comes tomorrow. About time. My piano is honky tonk out of tune.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> [...]
> Wish I didn't live in a desert. I think I actually wouldn't mind chopping some wood right now.


Aha, an opening!

My advocacy for splitting and stacking wood (and for setting fence posts) rests on these components:

1) A by yourself activity, preferably in isolation.

2) Visible useful results, with a skill component.

3) Required focus on the job, which with repetition becomes enough 'learned' to permit second level contemplation of those troubling issues.

4) Physically tiring (aching muscles help keep those troubling issues at second level) - and 'good fer ya'.

Any specific physical activity that meets those requirements will serve the _main purpose_, which is to silence the surface-of-the-mind yackety-yack, while still allowing the cause of the yackety-yack to be processed.

This recipe is not psychologist approved, as far as I know; it's a slight refinement of an ancient practice, the mental therapy coming as a incidental bonus.

[Now I am having a problem with an 'internal video' of a woodchopper being chased by a bear, pondering the meaning of life as he runs.]


----------



## Head_case

In the vein of the thread, and running with deep thoughts, I know that this will surprise many people but I had a deep thought too. Possibly it was in May 2007, but can't be sure.


I think I did, as anyone who has ever had a deep thought will know, they are so deep, just like...deep deep deep and so profound that I wasn't sure. Yeah man, it was that deep, it could fit two men in it. No ...three! It was a deep deep well of a thought like you'd never have seen before. 


Thank goodness it went away! :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

The woman in the office across the hall has Call Me, Maybe as the ringtone on her phone.

And I don't think she's using it ironically.

I'm going to have to say something.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> In the vein of the thread, and running with deep thoughts, I know that this will surprise many people but I had a deep thought too. Possibly it was in May 2007, but can't be sure.
> 
> I think I did, as anyone who has ever had a deep thought will know, they are so deep, just like...deep deep deep and so profound that I wasn't sure. Yeah man, it was that deep, it could fit two men in it. No ...three! It was a deep deep well of a thought like you'd never have seen before.
> 
> Thank goodness it went away! :lol:


You are a wealth of deep thoughts from what I've seen. Why else would you call yourself "Head_case?" Speaking of which, is there any deep significance to _ in your user name? Don't even answer me, I want to imagine it...


----------



## clavichorder

Well, hey, I was fighting off a bad cold last night and thought I wasn't going to go to school tomorrow. But I got in bed and felt the need to seriously de stress as much as I could without being some kind of hedonist. Woke up the next morning, having slept okay, and slowly started moving, till I started doing something that resembles my new morning routine(of about a week and a half) but with a little less obsessive manicness(however cogniscent and careful I am about it, its still there sometimes) than usual. Made a good breakfast with sunny side up eggs, and a side of sauteed kale and mushrooms, along with a grapefruit, tea and cider(this is a simpler meal than I had been preparing before). Then I started to fix my cd collection which clutters my piano, got the job part way done. Took care of some other things, and my ride picked me up to go to choir.

Come choir, I walk in and on my chair there is an anonymous valentine. Such a thing has never happened to me before, but I didn't get particularly excited, but it did make me feel kind of good. Some chick could just think I'm cute, or likes me in some way. Would prefer it not to be a guy, too many gay men have expressed interest in me...but hey, its a lovely gesture. I didn't do anything special for valentines day. 

I was focused but comfortably so(relatively speaking) for much of my two vocal ensemble rehearsals. But during the smaller a cappella group, I found that my pitch was noticably drooping by something approaching a half step. Maybe it does that all the time and I just don't notice...but man, that stuff is hard to correct, and I have a good ear, supposedly.


----------



## clavichorder

Re hilly:

Lately its been washing dishes, sometimes shooting baskets, sometimes just walking. Maybe I'll build a fire tonight. Plenty of wood in my yard but most of it is already chopped. Perhaps I'll investigate a little. No barbed wire fences needing to be set.


----------



## Ramako

Glad to see you're feeling better clavichorder. You seemed really down last night.

My life at the moment is a rather dull tale of attempting to find the motivation work harder, and not waste time. This week I have been too tired to stay up the hours I did last week. While it has been something of a shock to run up against my physical limits like this - it is also an encouragement, I think, to manage the time I have more efficiently. In the end, it might be the best thing, if I can learn the lesson from it.


----------



## jani

Here are all the questions to which Bill replayed on his live reddit event.
He answered to loads of interesting questions and all his replays are collected to that site + he added other material (pictures&videos).

http://www.thegatesnotes.com/features/ama?WT.mc_id=02_14_2013_bgAMA_fb&WT.tsrc=Facebook


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Finishing off a big nasty very large power eating ozone depleting carbon hungry desalination plant here, (it does produce water thou!) but not much else apart from that......


----------



## aleazk

^^and can we see some picture of that plant?. 



(I'm taking your post in a literal sense, in my defense).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yep - refer to attached, its just what I do when I'm not composing......


----------



## aleazk

Pretty nice, that's a big plant. Are you some kind of engineer or something?.


----------



## Head_case

EricABQ said:


> The woman in the office across the hall has Call Me, Maybe as the ringtone on her phone.
> 
> And I don't think she's using it ironically.
> 
> I'm going to have to say something.


If you haven't yet responded - you need to!
Stand on a chair when talking to her. The height advantage looking down will make her realise you really means business. Then address her:

"Mrs Maybe; what's with the ambiguity? I'm Mr Definitely and I insist you upgrade your ringtone!"


----------



## Head_case

jani said:


> Have you tried therapy?


Yes, but the dog didn't like what I was doing to it and kept on barking at me.

Do you think I need a qualification before I try it out on him again? 



> In the vein of the thread, and running with deep thoughts, I know that this will surprise many people but I had a deep thought too. Possibly it was in May 2007, but can't be sure.
> 
> I think I did, as anyone who has ever had a deep thought will know, they are so deep, just like...deep deep deep and so profound that I wasn't sure. Yeah man, it was that deep, it could fit two men in it. No ...three! It was a deep deep well of a thought like you'd never have seen before.
> 
> Thank goodness it went away!
> 
> You are a wealth of deep thoughts from what I've seen. Why else would you call yourself "Head_case?" Speaking of which, is there any deep significance to _ in your user name? Don't even answer me, I want to imagine it...


Lol. Even if I explained, it would still leave the field ripe for imagination.

Some people collect handbags to put things in. A real head_case shares the same functions as a handbag except instead of accumulating lipstick and superficial gloss, as well as more important things like ID card or bus pass, likes to accumulate ideas, thoughts, feelings and impressions to travel along life's journey with, new and old, superficial and deep inside the head_case :0

I was on head-fi.org as head_case before it went downhill and became a megalopolis forum. The name stuck because of my preference for overhead headphones which looked like my head had been encased inside a case 

Just tracking through the posts to catch up and haven't read your journal entry yet. I've got as far as the fried eggs. If it was a Kafkaesque novel, these would be yellow fried eggs sunny side up which defy eating under the knife and fork of a diner, slipping and sliding purposefully around the plate, to avoid the cutlet thrust of the fork, or the slice of the knife, dishing and dashing chips or salad overboard the plate in every attempt to avoid deglutation.

When eventually the fried eggs lose the will for resistance as they are lanced suddenly by piercing the sunny side up, egg yolk squirts all over the plate making it a gooey mess.

This is why the British always offer toast on the side of fried eggs. The triangular cut slices of toast are expertly positioned in a toast rack vertically, so that each slice can be used in a spade like motion to shovel the decimated yellow fried egg, now sunburst, from the plate to its final destination.

Such is the luxury of a true British egg breakfast


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

aleazk said:


> Pretty nice, that's a big plant. Are you some kind of engineer or something?.


Glad you like. Yep is big plant 300ML/d and yes I'm a civil engineer


----------



## Sonata

A husband of one of my coworkers gave every woman in the office a flower to brighten up our week, since he knows the buyout has been very stressful for everyone. I thought it was very sweet, and it's a nice little pick me up.


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Glad you like. Yep is big plant 300ML/d and yes I'm a civil engineer


Well at least you're civil about it.


----------



## Kopachris

Going to Nashville the last week of March to visit a friend for Passover.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished some final tweaking on my audition repertoire. Adagio from Marcello, Allegro Spritoso from the Haydn oboe concerto, and two contrasting Ferling etudes.

Waking up at 2 A.M tomorrow for a 4 hour drive to Cleveland. Audition at Baldwin-Wallace University! I'm very excited and not as nervous as I was about a month ago. I feel very prepared and I've already met the oboe professor who is none other than the principal oboist of the Cleveland Orchestra! In my lesson with him, he said that he loved my playing...what a compliment! Wish me luck friends!


----------



## Ukko

You got it: Good luck, _OK_.


----------



## Sonata

How exciting. Good luck, glad you're feeling so prepared and confident!


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Just finished some final tweaking on my audition repertoire. Adagio from Marcello, Allegro Spritoso from the Haydn oboe concerto, and two contrasting Ferling etudes.
> 
> Waking up at 2 A.M tomorrow for a 4 hour drive to Cleveland. Audition at Baldwin-Wallace University! I'm very excited and not as nervous as I was about a month ago. I feel very prepared and I've already met the oboe professor who is none other than the principal oboist of the Cleveland Orchestra! In my lesson with him, he said that he loved my playing...what a compliment! Wish me luck friends!


Good luck!

Not that you need it talented kid


----------



## Sonata

Job-hunting this weekend.


----------



## neoshredder

Vacation!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was awesome! I did my first Washington DC gig! I played in a chamber concert dedicated to new music, and I premiered a composition by a professional flutist who I performed with as a flute duet. My mom came and watched, and we had lunch afterwards (it was a noon concert). I'm really glad I did it, it's what I live for really. No pay, but certainly something exciting to put on my resume.

This has been a long week. I'm gonna sleep like a log tonight.


----------



## Head_case

Sonata said:


> Job-hunting this weekend.




Oh no. Was the medical admin work getting worse?

I'm just having dinner now. Busy practicing a transcription of Kohler's La Capricieuse.

Boy my sight reading sucks. I was stumbling along every other phrase. It's really heart sinking when you can't sight read music straight off like the way you can when you pick up a book to read.


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today was awesome! I did my first Washington DC gig! I played in a chamber concert dedicated to new music, and I premiered a composition by a professional flutist who I performed with as a flute duet. My mom came and watched, and we had lunch afterwards (it was a noon concert). I'm really glad I did it, it's what I live for really. No pay, but certainly something exciting to put on my resume.
> 
> This has been a long week. I'm gonna sleep like a log tonight.


Wow - that's just awe inspiring! 

It's nice to hear decent flute players rather than myself tripping over myself in knots :lol:


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Well, hey, I was fighting off a bad cold last night and thought I wasn't going to go to school tomorrow. But I got in bed and felt the need to seriously de stress as much as I could without being some kind of hedonist. Woke up the next morning, having slept okay, and slowly started moving, till I started doing something that resembles my new morning routine(of about a week and a half) but with a little less obsessive manicness(however cogniscent and careful I am about it, its still there sometimes) than usual. Made a good breakfast with sunny side up eggs, and a side of sauteed kale and mushrooms, along with a grapefruit, tea and cider(this is a simpler meal than I had been preparing before). Then I started to fix my cd collection which clutters my piano, got the job part way done. Took care of some other things, and my ride picked me up to go to choir.


I've now got as far as the grapefruit, tea and cider.

The concept of a sandwich, pretty much like toasted bread alongside fried eggs, scrambled side up, is an English one. Lord Montagu gave us the principle of the 'sandwich' when he was too hungry amidst life's passion (his was gambling at Betfred) and sandwiched a cow in between some bread instead of having a meal.

Drinks can be a sandwich too; although the combination of grapefruit followed by tea, and cider, creates some internal disharmony. The sandwich is perhaps inverted, with the substance of the sandwich drink, before and after the apertif, the tea.

Nuts, I'm side tracked about food whilst having dinner late at night due to overpracticing a few simple bars which have been stitching me up during flute practice :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

I am close to a culinary breakthrough. It's the most complicated and experimental bake I have yet attempted, and also the only thing I've tried that failed before reaching the oven. I have noted my technique and ingredients down, and I know exactly the point at which I went wrong and I have a pretty good idea of how to fix it. Of course, it's worth noting that it might not work even with the right preparation, because some things are just physically impossible, but we shall see!


----------



## Head_case

Crudblud said:


> I am close to a culinary breakthrough. It's the most complicated and experimental bake I have yet attempted, and also the only thing I've tried that failed before reaching the oven. I have noted my technique and ingredients down, and I know exactly the point at which I went wrong and I have a pretty good idea of how to fix it. Of course, it's worth noting that it might not work even with the right preparation, because some things are just physically impossible, but we shall see!


...all this...to boil an egg? 

They don't usually go in the oven 

I put mine in the microwave last time. Don't try this one at home kids. At least not your own :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> ...all this...to boil an egg?


An egg? What is this crazy talk? I was trying to boil some water!


----------



## Weston

Some _very strange_ clouds on the way to work this morning. I think they are called cumulus mammatus. They are not very common but I've seen them once or twice before. I couldn't get a clear picture, but maybe this will give an idea of their harmless but ominous looking splendor.


----------



## Sonata

Head_case said:


> Oh no. Was the medical admin work getting worse?


We're seriously shortstaffed, and it's a real problem. We've also taken a real step backward in the medical record system, going from an almost fully electronic system to a combo electronic/paper. Lab result times are really slowed down, everything is a mess. Problem is that healthcare is becoming so micro-managed now by big corps and insurance companies, I'm not sure if there's a clear-cut improvement for me right now.


----------



## Turangalîla

Tonight we had a fundraiser for our Uganda trip in the summer—it was a silent auction and we were able to raise $14,000 (a real blessing as the fundraising has been flatlining lately). With such a good night we should be able to purchase the generator for the local hospital that we were hoping for.

And when there were no live performances, I played background music! Got to introduce the music of Chopin to the people of Campbell River.


----------



## Turangalîla

And we just found out that a very dear friend, at 40 years of age, had a seizure today. They rushed her to the hospital and she has a *4-inch* tumour on her brain. (Her mother died from a brain tumour two years ago.) She will be having brain surgery tomorrow morning. She has a husband and two small children. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## moody

Head_case said:


> I've now got as far as the grapefruit, tea and cider.
> 
> The concept of a sandwich, pretty much like toasted bread alongside fried eggs, scrambled side up, is an English one. Lord Montagu gave us the principle of the 'sandwich' when he was too hungry amidst life's passion (his was gambling at Betfred) and sandwiched a cow in between some bread instead of having a meal.
> 
> Drinks can be a sandwich too; although the combination of grapefruit followed by tea, and cider, creates some internal disharmony. The sandwich is perhaps inverted, with the substance of the sandwich drink, before and after the apertif, the tea.
> 
> Nuts, I'm side tracked about food whilst having dinner late at night due to overpracticing a few simple bars which have been stitching me up during flute practice :lol:


You are certainly sidetracked,surely it was Lord sandwich who gave us the sandwich ?
Not to mention Lord Cardigan who gave us you know what !


----------



## Crudblud

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And we just found out that a very dear friend, at 40 years of age, had a seizure today. They rushed her to the hospital and she has a *4-inch* tumour on her brain. (Her mother died from a brain tumour two years ago.) She will be having brain surgery tomorrow morning. She has a husband and two small children. Prayers would be appreciated.


I'm not a praying man, but I wish your friend the very best in this ordeal. I hope she can pull through and recover as smoothly as possible.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And we just found out that a very dear friend, at 40 years of age, had a seizure today. They rushed her to the hospital and she has a *4-inch* tumour on her brain. (Her mother died from a brain tumour two years ago.) She will be having brain surgery tomorrow morning. She has a husband and two small children. Prayers would be appreciated.


 Sending thoughts her way.


----------



## Kopachris

An hour after midnight Saturday morning, the waiting list for a room for Saturday night was already two pages long.

Hope everything works out, CarterJohnson.


----------



## Sonata

Carter, I am sorry to hear about your friend, really hoping things work out for her.


----------



## Head_case

Sonata said:


> We're seriously shortstaffed, and it's a real problem. We've also taken a real step backward in the medical record system, going from an almost fully electronic system to a combo electronic/paper. Lab result times are really slowed down, everything is a mess. Problem is that healthcare is becoming so micro-managed now by big corps and insurance companies, I'm not sure if there's a clear-cut improvement for me right now.


This sounds like a disaster waiting to happen 

Running parallel systems is a nightmare; neither are independently brilliant, and neither can be relied on completely. It almost seems anachronistic to go back to paperwork. I wonder what's fuelling that.

Good luck with finding a balance at work. I should really start looking for another job soon too. I like being micromanaged: it seems to bring out the worse hair dos in my boss


----------



## Head_case

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And we just found out that a very dear friend, at 40 years of age, had a seizure today. They rushed her to the hospital and she has a *4-inch* tumour on her brain. (Her mother died from a brain tumour two years ago.) She will be having brain surgery tomorrow morning. She has a husband and two small children. Prayers would be appreciated.


It's terrible thinking about her loss, only to find herself in a parallel situation as her mother. Not lest, the devastation on her family.

I hope and pray those close to her, like you and her family, will be strong enough to support what she has to go through, and life after the operation. Illness brings us a wake up call to reassess what is most important in the life that remains for each of us.


----------



## OboeKnight

Not to change the subject of Carter's friend (that sounds awful )

But my audition went perfectly!!!! I was really scared at first because I was the first woodwind audition of the morning and lucky me, I only got 5 minutes to warm up...so that was upsetting. However, I played the best audition I've ever played! The audition panel was captivated (I played by memory so I could watch their reactions). They all told me my tone was beautiful and that I did a wonderful job. I was so grateful. One of the professors told me that I would be accepted wherever I audition, which was a huge honor. They also told me that if money is an issue (which it is) and if the financial aid package I receive isn't enough, to call and they will get more money for me. They couldn't officially tell me that I was accepted because its against the rules, but they winked and nodded their heads at me. My theory exam went really well too. Couldn't have asked for a better audition! 

Going to the opera tonight to see Turn of the Screw!


----------



## Sonata

Sounds like a perfect weekend OboeKnight, congratulations and have fun tonight!


----------



## Ukko

OboeKnight said:


> [...]
> They all told me my tone was beautiful
> [...]


And you were playing an _oboe_? Hmm.



I'm just kidding of course...


----------



## Praeludium

I just filled out the application form for Basel Musik-Akademie entrance examinations. And I've just realised to the program I planned to do isn't what they ask for hahahahaha
That's fine because the pieces that I'll have to change were relatively easy (technically) pieces I planned to begin to work on in the following weeks.
BUT that means that I'll have to play at least three movement of the Partita I'm working on and I think I chose one of the hardest for guitar (BWV1006a). I wanted to do the Prelude only : it is more than hard enough, and adding a few other Bach pieces will bring lots of work. 
I think I'll play the Loure and the Gavotte en Rondeau, and stay away from the Bourrée and the Gigue. Well, it's not that bad since the Prelude seems to be the hardest movement of this Partita.
I planned to the whole Suite at the beginning, but my teacher who was first ok changed his mind and told me it was suicide


----------



## jani

Going to see two gigs in two months!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^What the hell are they????


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^What the hell are they????


Paul Gilbert is a famous rock guitar virtuoso who plays in MR.Big and has a solo career.
Killswitch engage is a metalcore band, i usually hate metalcore but they are ok.


----------



## kv466

I'm loving the current 'Top Posters' list!! It's chock-full-o my friends and overall cool cats. Although, lol, I didn't see you on that list anytime soon, Trolls!...guess I'll be there sometime myself.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I had my second ever composition lesson today. Spent most of the lesson talking about tone colour. My teacher is going to bring along some scores next week to have a look at together. Grisey's "Partiels" and something by Norgard.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Not exactly in my life, but one of my company's trucks got overturned on the highway this morning. Thank God the driver was not badly hurt (it fell on the right side, so he got just a couple of bruises) and the cargo was not damaged either. They are pulling the truck out of the ditch right now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I seem to have cut my right leg near the ankle by accident and upon doing so I have come to discover that I have an entirely metal interior, thus making me a robot...maybe I'm a Nexus VI Replicant with implanted memories...


----------



## Kieran

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I seem to have cut my right leg near the ankle by accident and upon doing so I have come to discover that I have an entirely metal interior, thus making me a robot...maybe I'm a Nexus VI Replicant with implanted memories...


Plug yourself into the nearest wall socket immediately. If you feel regenerated and electrified, you're a robot, alright, on the next phase of self-discovery.

If you explode in an angry blare of sparks, that was a tinfoil chewing-gum wrap on your leg and you just made a biiiig mistake... :devil: :tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud

I may have invented a new kind of bread. Realistically, I doubt it, but it's certainly unlike anything I've ever tried before. It's sort of in between a lot of things, it's got a bread-like crust, but from there everything is in some bizarre state of existence between bread, cake, pastry (think softer pastries like Danish or Choux) and other things. It's very light and airy in texture, but rich and buttery in flavour. And no, it isn't brioche, I've made that several times with different recipes, in addition to sampling many commercial varieties, and it's never like this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I may have invented a new kind of bread. Realistically, I doubt it, but it's certainly unlike anything I've ever tried before. It's sort of in between a lot of things, it's got a bread-like crust, but from there everything is in some bizarre state of existence between bread, cake, pastry (think softer pastries like Danish or Choux) and other things. It's very light and airy in texture, but rich and buttery in flavour. And no, it isn't brioche, I've made that several times with different recipes, in addition to sampling many commercial varieties, and it's never like this.


Try it with cream and jam and report back to me as soon as possible.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try it with cream and jam and report back to me as soon as possible.


The original plan was to slice it in half and dollop a thick filling of crème pâtissière in it, but I had not the ingredients. I did try a slice with apricot jam and it was delicious, though.


----------



## Head_case

I was just going to say, after coming back from a long day at work (blasted Monday....it's only Monday sigh), that I'm so hungry I could eat a horse.

Unfortunately several million Britons already had the same idea without being as hungry :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-21475337


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> The original plan was to slice it in half and dollop a thick filling of crème pâtissière in it, but I had not the ingredients. I did try a slice with apricot jam and it was delicious, though.


You must send some over by express post!


----------



## violadude

I'm taking the day off today to worship some presidents.


----------



## Praeludium

I have bought a new guitar. Very precise fac-similé from a 1910 Manuel Rodriguez. HAHAHAHAHAHA YES.


I'll only receive it in two or three weeks ): but it's a stunning guitar. Very similar to the guitar Segovia used until he got his Hauser. It makes me think of the Bosendörfer I play at my piano lessons : if there's any irregularity in your technique you'll hear it immediatly. On the other hand, the fact that it's a super-precise instrument allows for a lot of different colors, phrasing, etc.
I now feel motivated to get to know lutherie and guitar history better - I only have some rough and imprecise knowledge of it. The man who sold it to me, who's a friend of my teacher (and who teaches himself on the top of being a huge historical guitars collector) is a walking encyclopedy.


----------



## Bone

Got a rogue front tooth that is causing severe embouchure discomfort, so I haven't had my normal de-stress practice sessions in a few months. School bands doing well and girlfriend is about to start her 2nd life by going back to school. All in all everything is fine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try it with cream and jam and report back to me as soon as possible.


Sounds like damper to me -cobber

Damper recipe

Step 1
Preheat oven to 2000°C. Line a baking tray with non-stick baking paper. Combine the flour and salt in a large bowl. Use your fingertips to rub the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs.

Step 2
Add the water to the flour mixture and use a round-bladed knife in a cutting motion to mix until the mixture just comes together, adding 10-20 tbs extra water if the mixture is a little dry. Use your hands to bring the mixture together.

Step 3
Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead gently for 100-200 minutes or until smooth. Shape into an 18cm disc and place on tray. Use a sharp knife that has been dipped in flour to mark 8 wedges on top. Dust the damper with a little extra flour and bake in preheated oven for 300 minutes or until the damper is cooked through and sounds hollow when tapped on the base. Transfer to a wire rack for 50 minutes to cool slightly. Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## cwarchc

Eddie, 
That's some oven you have there 2000 C
:lol:



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds like damper to me -cobber
> 
> Damper recipe
> 
> Step 1
> Preheat oven to 2000°C. Line a baking tray with non-stick baking paper. Combine the flour and salt in a large bowl. Use your fingertips to rub the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs.
> 
> Step 2
> Add the water to the flour mixture and use a round-bladed knife in a cutting motion to mix until the mixture just comes together, adding 10-20 tbs extra water if the mixture is a little dry. Use your hands to bring the mixture together.
> 
> Step 3
> Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead gently for 100-200 minutes or until smooth. Shape into an 18cm disc and place on tray. Use a sharp knife that has been dipped in flour to mark 8 wedges on top. Dust the damper with a little extra flour and bake in preheated oven for 300 minutes or until the damper is cooked through and sounds hollow when tapped on the base. Transfer to a wire rack for 50 minutes to cool slightly. Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

cwarchc said:


> Eddie,
> That's some oven you have there 2000 C
> :lol:


Don't do things by halves in the harsh Aussie outback........


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds like damper to me -cobber
> 
> Damper recipe
> 
> Step 1
> Preheat oven to 2000°C. Line a baking tray with non-stick baking paper. Combine the flour and salt in a large bowl. Use your fingertips to rub the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs.
> 
> Step 2
> Add the water to the flour mixture and use a round-bladed knife in a cutting motion to mix until the mixture just comes together, adding 10-20 tbs extra water if the mixture is a little dry. Use your hands to bring the mixture together.
> 
> Step 3
> Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead gently for 100-200 minutes or until smooth. Shape into an 18cm disc and place on tray. Use a sharp knife that has been dipped in flour to mark 8 wedges on top. Dust the damper with a little extra flour and bake in preheated oven for 300 minutes or until the damper is cooked through and sounds hollow when tapped on the base. Transfer to a wire rack for 50 minutes to cool slightly. Serve warm or at room temperature.


That definitely isn't it.


----------



## Weston

Crudblud said:


> I may have invented a new kind of bread. Realistically, I doubt it, but it's certainly unlike anything I've ever tried before. It's sort of in between a lot of things, it's got a bread-like crust, but from there everything is in some bizarre state of existence between bread, cake, pastry (think softer pastries like Danish or Choux) and other things. It's very light and airy in texture, but rich and buttery in flavour. And no, it isn't brioche, I've made that several times with different recipes, in addition to sampling many commercial varieties, and it's never like this.


We are all expecting a sample in the mail.


----------



## Ukko

Head_case said:


> I was just going to say, after coming back from a long day at work (blasted Monday....it's only Monday sigh), that I'm so hungry I could eat a horse.
> 
> Unfortunately several million Britons already had the same idea without being as hungry :lol:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-21475337


What's the big deal?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was looong. 6 classes, 2 rehearsals. That's just Mondays though, it's not like that every day. Tomorrow is 1 class, 1 rehearsal (and another semi), and a noon recital, which I'm performing in. I'm playing the 1st mvmt of Copland's Duo for Flute and Piano, and it's so lovely! I'm gonna be in the Performing Arts Center from at least 9AM-6:30PM tomorrow though, so still a long day.


----------



## clavichorder

Guess I am becoming the prodigal son. I'll do the dishes and make a good breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Crudblud

Weston said:


> We are all expecting a sample in the mail.


Ah, if only airmail were fast enough to deliver fresh bread. I'd have a little cottage industry going.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now if we only had a replicator??


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I have bought a new guitar. Very precise fac-similé from a 1910 Manuel Rodriguez. HAHAHAHAHAHA YES.
> 
> I'll only receive it in two or three weeks ): but it's a stunning guitar. Very similar to the guitar Segovia used until he got his Hauser. It makes me think of the Bosendörfer I play at my piano lessons : if there's any irregularity in your technique you'll hear it immediatly. On the other hand, the fact that it's a super-precise instrument allows for a lot of different colors, phrasing, etc.
> I now feel motivated to get to know lutherie and guitar history better - I only have some rough and imprecise knowledge of it. The man who sold it to me, who's a friend of my teacher (and who teaches himself on the top of being a huge historical guitars collector) is a walking encyclopedy.


Congratulations!!! I also got a new guitar just under a month ago, made for me by the excellent luthier Kim Lissarrague. It's a lattice-braced arched back concert guitar, quite loud in comparison to the Spanish style classical guitars, but in sound it is more similar to Spanish ones than Australian ones (compare: Greg Smallman). I'd love to hear you play your new guitar, any chance of uploading something to YouTube when it arrives?


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Guess I am becoming the prodigal son. I'll do the dishes and make a good breakfast tomorrow.


What does that have to do with being prodigal?

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/prodigal


----------



## Praeludium

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations!!! I also got a new guitar just under a month ago, made for me by the excellent luthier Kim Lissarrague. It's a lattice-braced arched back concert guitar, quite loud in comparison to the Spanish style classical guitars, but in sound it is more similar to Spanish ones than Australian ones (compare: Greg Smallman). I'd love to hear you play your new guitar, any chance of uploading something to YouTube when it arrives?


Sure, if you upload something too 
It'd be work on progress of course. Or maybe an easy piece (a nice Sor étude, etc.).

This Ramirez is actually loud. Or rather, it has a lot of presence. I played it at an exam last year and was told I sounded as if I were pugged on an amp (while with my old guitar it was never loud/present enough) haha If only we could actually get as much sound. We would be able to play bombastic pieces !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> Sure, if you upload something too
> It'd be work on progress of course. Or maybe an easy piece (a nice Sor étude, etc.).
> 
> This Ramirez is actually loud. Or rather, it has a lot of presence. I played it at an exam last year and was told I sounded as if I were pugged on an amp (while with my old guitar it was never loud/present enough) haha If only we could actually get as much sound. We would be able to play bombastic pieces !


Bombastic guitar music=Phillip Houghton!!!!!! 

I'll see if I can upload something, perhaps El Marabino by Antonio Lauro quite easy and incredibly cliché but fun to play.


----------



## Ramako

I went home over this weekend. I had high hopes for this trip, probably too high. Even if my questions weren't answered nor my problems solved, though, I at least talked a few things over and I have a way to move forward. I feel I have more energy to tackle things in general anyway.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm going to disconnet all my informatic stuff and ask someone to lock it somewhere for a while (until my program is learnt and clean), so goodbye (albeit I do not doubt my absence will not be remarked since i don't post that much )


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I'm going to disconnet all my informatic stuff and ask someone to lock it somewhere for a while (until my program is learnt and clean), so goodbye (albeit I do not doubt my absence will not be remarked since i don't post that much )


I think it may be a good decision, considering that you have said before how distracting can be for you. Good luck with the program and hands to work.


----------



## Sonata

Praeludium said:


> I'm going to disconnet all my informatic stuff and ask someone to lock it somewhere for a while (until my program is learnt and clean), so goodbye (albeit I do not doubt my absence will not be remarked since i don't post that much )


Take care  hope the disconnect agrees with you, and look forward to any future postings


----------



## Sonata

Ramako said:


> I went home over this weekend. I had high hopes for this trip, probably too high. Even if my questions weren't answered nor my problems solved, though, I at least talked a few things over and I have a way to move forward. I feel I have more energy to tackle things in general anyway.


What's been going on? Some life quandaries?


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> What does that have to do with being prodigal?
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/prodigal


"Prodigal son," the biblical story? I went to church when younger, and still do on occasion.

My mom even said, "The Prodigal Son returns." Its a line commonly used with some people, I think.

I spend a lot of time away from home, out and about, and my parents are adjusting to this greater psychological distance and independence on my part. So the idea was to compensate a little and wash some dishes. I woke up too late to make anyone breakfast but myself, even though I was up at 8-ish. Cleaned up after myself though.


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Now if we only had a replicator??
> 
> View attachment 13467


I have the Star Wars cook book. Some of the items are clever, others just have something like Wookie tagged onto the name for no apparent reason.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> "Prodigal son," the biblical story? I went to church when younger, and still do on occasion.
> 
> My mom even said, "The Prodigal Son returns." Its a line commonly used with some people, I think.
> 
> I spend a lot of time away from home, out and about, and my parents are adjusting to this greater psychological distance and independence on my part. So the idea was to compensate a little and wash some dishes. I woke up too late to make anyone breakfast but myself, even though I was up at 8-ish. Cleaned up after myself though.


Poor parents....they'll get over it.

Or they'll move in, next to your university


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today was looong. 6 classes, 2 rehearsals. That's just Mondays though, it's not like that every day. Tomorrow is 1 class, 1 rehearsal (and another semi), and a noon recital, which I'm performing in. I'm playing the 1st mvmt of Copland's Duo for Flute and Piano, and it's so lovely! I'm gonna be in the Performing Arts Center from at least 9AM-6:30PM tomorrow though, so still a long day.


That's such a lovely way to spend the day - it doesn't even sound like work - it's a flute players' dream!

I wonder if you've played the Katchaturian flute concerto too. It sounds so lovely.

Hope you enjoy yourself perform too - that's part of the thrill of being in the middle of the pack. I think it was Gareth Davies, the principal flutist of the London Symphony Orchestra who said that he loved being a flute player because he got to sit in the best listening seat of the orchestra


----------



## clavichorder

This is...unprecedented...I have used talkclassical.com very productively as a research tool, and with as close to a methodical and conscientious research mentality as I am currently capable of. In the process of finding renaissance sheet music. There really is a lot we can learn from this site...

Thank you to KenOC and hreichgott.

Btw, if anyone wants to help, especially if you either know the topic or are very google/musical catalogue savy, there is still "research in progress."

http://www.talkclassical.com/23966-john-bull-gloria-tibi.html


----------



## Lunasong

I am so tired and I'm not allowed to whine about it @ home because my husband says he's tired. We leave approx the same time for work; he comes home, takes a nap and a walk, and then I show up several hours later.

I have been working 11 hours a day for the past month.

Thanks for listening to me whine.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> "Prodigal son," the biblical story? I went to church when younger, and still do on occasion.
> 
> My mom even said, "The Prodigal Son returns." Its a line commonly used with some people, I think.
> 
> I spend a lot of time away from home, out and about, and my parents are adjusting to this greater psychological distance and independence on my part. So the idea was to compensate a little and wash some dishes. I woke up too late to make anyone breakfast but myself, even though I was up at 8-ish. Cleaned up after myself though.


Glad you went home for a bit, but I hate it when people use that term "prodigal son" for a son who returns home. You can't be their "prodigal son" unless you spent all their money. Otherwise, you're just a wayward son.

Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


> I am so tired and I'm not allowed to whine about it @ home because my husband says he's tired. We leave approx the same time for work; he comes home, takes a nap and a walk, and then I show up several hours later.
> 
> I have been working 11 hours a day for the past month.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me whine.


You need some alone time, you could tell him to do part of your work/chores at home while you take it easy because you have worked 11h in a day for the past month!


----------



## OboeKnight

Last college audition tomorrow at Miami University. I'll be so glad when they are over lol.


----------



## Sonata

Lunasong said:


> I am so tired and I'm not allowed to whine about it @ home because my husband says he's tired. We leave approx the same time for work; he comes home, takes a nap and a walk, and then I show up several hours later.
> 
> I have been working 11 hours a day for the past month.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me whine.


That's a rough schedule :/. What is your job


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my friends and I have decided to learn Swedish. It is quite an easy language to pick up! Jag älskar svenska!


----------



## Chrythes

It should be easier as long as you are young! 
And musicians develop bigger auditory cortex regions, I was wondering if it actually helps in learning new languages.


----------



## Head_case

Chrythes said:


> It should be easier as long as you are young!
> And musicians develop bigger auditory cortex regions, I was wondering if it actually helps in learning new languages.


Probably not, since learning a new language involves the language [speaking/listening] centres.

That's a different technical division housed in a different department away from the auditory centre


----------



## Head_case

Kopachris said:


> Glad you went home for a bit, but I hate it when people use that term "prodigal son" for a son who returns home. You can't be their "prodigal son" unless you spent all their money. Otherwise, you're just a wayward son.
> 
> Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.


It is prodigal, if a son spends all of his parents' hard earned dosh on rising university fees and doesn't file any annual mid-term holiday break returns 

Being wayward is not going to lessons and squandering their hard earned $$$ gambling in a casino and buying free drinks for any and everybody instead of studying :lol:

But surely the prodigal son was wayward ... after all ... it's not possible to be prodigal, and not be wayward?


----------



## Ramako

Sonata said:


> What's been going on? Some life quandaries?


That is not an easy question to answer, but thank you for asking anyway. Perhaps I intended to be asked the question when I posted. If so then only subconsciously, though perhaps I was aware of it at the time.

There is no way for me to say everything on here, and I have no right to do so because I have said only little to those closest to me. I have an intense aversion to speaking about myself (anything that matters about myself that is) in real life, and to some extent on here too, though a desire to do so at the same time.

My thoughts are my own worst enemy. Because of them I seem to be pushing other people away, and because of them I hate myself. I am not sure whether I always was like this, or whether it is something new. I don't think I am a natural 'introvert', but I seem to have become one by some freak of my upbringing, of circumstance and of my own choices. I used to be able to get along with people quite well, by being the eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music. It was an easy role to play, and I played it up and I like to think I played it well. But I became tired with acting crazy. I wanted to be more normal - and I don't mean like other people (although perhaps that came into it). I knew the person I was being was an act, if a fun one. I wanted to be myself, not an act.

And somehow, just at a time when I am getting used to a new university way of life, I realise that probably the new 'friends' I have made don't really like me or want me around anyway. I find it increasingly difficult and stressful to be around people. Last time I was with new people I didn't know I found myself quite acutely anxious, not just uncomfortable, and now this problem is even seeping into my oldest relationships with both friends and even family. I feel that I am becoming aware of the 'rules' or principles of being with people, and yet things are getting worse not better as a result. _I cannot express how much I detest these rules_, even with italics. Few things annoy me more than when someone says to 'just be yourself' around other people. It just doesn't engage with the problem, though I know it is usually meant well. Who am I, to be myself? Am I not being myself, automatically as it were? Or does it just mean play another role? Anyway, I am no longer so bothered about making new friends, but it would be very wrong of me to push my old friends and family away without even meaning to - in fact by striving not to - especially if I could do something about it.

Well, I am sorry for a long and bitter post. It is self-centered no doubt, but I am not going to worry about it this time. Somehow I don't have the energy. It is much easier for me to be on here, where I can think about my responses in advance before having to post them, and even edit them afterwards. I like people, and to be around them, but it is getting more and more difficult.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Glad you went home for a bit, but I hate it when people use that term "prodigal son" for a son who returns home. You can't be their "prodigal son" unless you spent all their money. Otherwise, you're just a wayward son.
> 
> Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.


I agree the mother goes a bit too far with calling me prodigal son. She's just gonna have to get used to it, I'm more helpful than ever around the house when I'm home anyway.


----------



## Feathers

Ramako said:


> That is not an easy question to answer, but thank you for asking anyway. Perhaps I intended to be asked the question when I posted. If so then only subconsciously, though perhaps I was aware of it at the time.
> 
> There is no way for me to say everything on here, and I have no right to do so because I have said only little to those closest to me. I have an intense aversion to speaking about myself (anything that matters about myself that is) in real life, and to some extent on here too, though a desire to do so at the same time.
> 
> My thoughts are my own worst enemy. Because of them I seem to be pushing other people away, and because of them I hate myself. I am not sure whether I always was like this, or whether it is something new. I don't think I am a natural 'introvert', but I seem to have become one by some freak of my upbringing, of circumstance and of my own choices. I used to be able to get along with people quite well, by being the eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music. It was an easy role to play, and I played it up and I like to think I played it well. But I became tired with acting crazy. I wanted to be more normal - and I don't mean like other people (although perhaps that came into it). I knew the person I was being was an act, if a fun one. I wanted to be myself, not an act.
> 
> And somehow, just at a time when I am getting used to a new university way of life, I realise that probably the new 'friends' I have made don't really like me or want me around anyway. I find it increasingly difficult and stressful to be around people. Last time I was with new people I didn't know I found myself quite acutely anxious, not just uncomfortable, and now this problem is even seeping into my oldest relationships with both friends and even family. I feel that I am becoming aware of the 'rules' or principles of being with people, and yet things are getting worse not better as a result. _I cannot express how much I detest these rules_, even with italics. Few things annoy me more than when someone says to 'just be yourself' around other people. It just doesn't engage with the problem, though I know it is usually meant well. Who am I, to be myself? Am I not being myself, automatically as it were? Or does it just mean play another role? Anyway, I am no longer so bothered about making new friends, but it would be very wrong of me to push my old friends and family away without even meaning to - in fact by striving not to - especially if I could do something about it.
> 
> Well, I am sorry for a long and bitter post. It is self-centered no doubt, but I am not going to worry about it this time. Somehow I don't have the energy. It is much easier for me to be on here, where I can think about my responses in advance before having to post them, and even edit them afterwards. I like people, and to be around them, but it is getting more and more difficult.


What you said in this post reflects how I feel right now to such a large degree that it's almost creepy. I also have trouble knowing how I should act in front of people, and when I see people acting so nicely and "normally" towards each other, I keep asking myself how they do it. I was also the "eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music" and it gave me sort of a role and identity. I wanted to be myself, be interesting, yet still somehow be "normal". Sometimes I feel really introverted but with an on-and-off pseudo-extroverted mask, and I kept subconsciously forcing myself to be that bubbly, hyper person around my peers.

Like you, getting used to the university way of life has made me much more conscious of the "rules" that exist in interactions between people and I didn't know how I should act or who I should "be". I'm still figuring out what it means to "be myself". I guess I'm just not "good at" being around people, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Head_case

> Like you, getting used to the university way of life has made me much more conscious of the "rules" that exist in interactions between people and I didn't know how I should act or who I should "be". I'm still figuring out what it means to "be myself". I guess I'm just not "good at" being around people, if there is such a thing.


Really sorry to hear that from both of you. Are you describing a problem, which existed prior to going to university ... although it sounds unpleasant to hear.... of being ...not antisocial ...but intrinsically ....._undersocialised?_ That is - inherently shy, or feeling inadequate in social situations, because these skills with strangers, or groups or new settings, have never actually been in place?

If so, then university is a great place to discover these social skills; to develop them. Why? Because once you start employment or work, you're doomed :lol:

If that wasn't the grim truth, I'm not sure what is. Work is less flexible than university. Maybe that's why I stuck it at university so long. I just loved it, although I can't say I was the eccentric nerd. I liked people and never listened to my mother and would go up to strangers and talk to any and everyone. Not that I'm a loud mouth extrovert - but I had a sharp tongue and a measure of restraint to stop it from being cut off  Of course, this gets me into trouble, like now, where I am being stalked by a damn internet stalker frriggin' mobile phone stalker at midnight and repeated nudges from contacts or friends of said stalker, hell-bent on trying to elicit a reaction from me *grumble* *grumble*

I loved university - it was a venue for creative freedom; discovery; exploration, and not just academic or social - but of the self.

And there is no such thing as a coherent unified sense of Self without the Other. This is the one thing which Paul Ricoeur taught us in 'One's self as another'. Philosophically speaking, there is no neat Cartesian division between I and other, as if there were some kind of subjective felt 'self' and some kind of objective other out there, who doesn't get the subjective me, in a social situation.

Both Clavichorder and yourself, are referring to what Ricoeur terms as the 'development of selfhood'. And here, selfhood is no different than brotherhood or sisterhood. You can fall out with your brotherhood; run away; feel alienated, or like the prodigal brother. Ultimately, to belong to a brotherhood, means to restore that healing component of the brotherhood, by re-entry, either by seeking forgiveness for one's actions, or making amends with one's brotherhood.

Selfhood is no different: it starts off with a fragmented soundtrack, which which is cooed into existence by mommy bear and others if they are around. Selfhood necessarily has to crack up .... into fragments .. it has to be break up and become splintered little pieces of self, so that the self can reconstitute and mature itself, into Being proper. This kind of spiritual maturation, goes deeper than anything mom or dad could ever teach us. It may not be worth teaching, since wisdom is never taught, but painfully acquired; intellect on the other hand, can fail to apprehend wisdom by apeing it too far.

This isn't quantum science: it is more fundamental: being with the Other, makes the Self aware of all of its inadequacies; and possibly amplifies all of those self-fragments, or demons, which contribute to the cycle of self-destructive thinking, otherwise known as solipsism, masked by the bubbly exterior, which everyone sees through but dare not spell out 'Pink Elephant Alert!'.

All of us have the potential to be crap around other people. The difference is, we get to work on it; strive and make ourselves better by reflecting and making choices to change our ways of thinking; ways of socialising, and being corrected, as we grow outside of the family unit. Getting on with being around people is not an easy task to have to man up to, and in a technological society, I'd venture that it is actually easier, to sit back and retreat into some kind of nerdy solipsism, detached from real people around us, seeking a virtual connection, because it is that much harder to relate as humans, face to face in this modern age of alienation.

Enjoy university whilst it lasts. Thank your lucky classical composers and pop stars that you didn't have to work when you were 16 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chrythes

Feathers said:


> What you said in this post reflects how I feel right now to such a large degree that it's almost creepy. I also have trouble knowing how I should act in front of people, and when I see people acting so nicely and "normally" towards each other, I keep asking myself how they do it. I was also the "eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music" and it gave me sort of a role and identity. I wanted to be myself, be interesting, yet still somehow be "normal". Sometimes I feel really introverted but with an on-and-off pseudo-extroverted mask, and I kept subconsciously forcing myself to be that bubbly, hyper person around my peers.
> 
> Like you, getting used to the university way of life has made me much more conscious of the "rules" that exist in interactions between people and I didn't know how I should act or who I should "be". I'm still figuring out what it means to "be myself". I guess I'm just not "good at" being around people, if there is such a thing.


Then I guess it makes the three of us. Though I wasn't really the "eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music" (I liked Prog-Rock!), but the point about being the pseudo-introvert is something that I started thinking about a while ago and still haven't really reached a conclusion, I'm not even sure if there is (or should be) one. I'm sick of it, but the only help is alcohol, and the circumstances are always in the favor of it since meeting with my friends almost always means also having a drink.


----------



## Feathers

Thanks for the reply Head_case.  Yes, it's definitely something to work on (along with some doses of optimism). The funny thing is that people around me, from acquaintances to close friends, don't seem to think I lack social skills at all, and the problem is more about the way that I view myself. Perhaps the trick for me is to be optimistic, not over-think, and just learn and grow.


----------



## cwarchc

These thoughts and experiences occur to many people (more than you can imagine)
Question the thoughts that create feelings,don't over analyse them—especially when they're creating drama and unease over something we may not even remember in a few days time. 

We spend so much of our time focusing our attention on things that don’t really serve us, when the thing that would serve us the most is to focus our attention inward.

If we can observe and understand how our thoughts are impacting us, we can change who we’re being and how we’re experiencing the world.

We can feel free and present—and be open, here in this moment—if we choose to release the little worries that stand in the way of that.


----------



## Crudblud

Made Danish pastry (sort of, I over-rolled on this first attempt) parcels and roulades with crème pâtissière (very thick custard, can be baked or eaten as is) filling. Also made muscovado, almond and apricot meringue sponges served with whipped cream and apricot jam.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still working up the nerve to eat some Kangaroo salami................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Still working up the nerve to eat some Kangaroo salami................


This is why I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> EddieRUKiddingVarese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working up the nerve to eat some Kangaroo salami................
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm a vegetarian.
Click to expand...

This is why I'm not a vegetarian. That actually sounds tasty.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Your correct Kangaroo is actually a nice lean meat- this salami has chilli in it too- so I'm taking it easy.....


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I've tasted kangaroo, only because my sister was eating it. Otherwise I would never have because they hop across our paddock everyday...


----------



## kv466

Well, I didn't think it would come again anytime soon and I certainly wasn't looking for it but...

...I'm in love again.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of my friends and I have decided to learn Swedish. It is quite an easy language to pick up! Jag älskar svenska!


May I ask what motivated your choice of this particular language?


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> May I ask what motivated your choice of this particular language?


'
Swedish blonds of course


----------



## Ramako

@Head_case

I think we're the 'cases' here :lol: Thank you for your thoughts, on which I shall certainly dwell a bit. I felt a bit bad for writing the rant, but as I said before somehow I had no energy to change it. I don't wish to dwell on the topic any longer than necessary particularly, but it is interesting - encouraging perhaps - to see my post struck a chord (hoho) and that others are in the same situation. Some things are rarely spoken about - it seems a certain degree of familiarity is required in real life - even then it depends on the dynamic (another bad pun I didn't intend)... It is good for us to see that we are not alone, which is one of the best things I have learnt on here.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Well, I didn't think it would come again anytime soon and I certainly wasn't looking for it but...
> 
> ...I'm in love again.


[POMPOUS]Congratulations/commiserations (they seem equally in order). I hope the inevitable foolishness has only fortuitous consequences.[/POMPOUS]

And I'm glad for you. It is a very good thing for the soul to be in love, even when it's a trial for the heart.

(Hmm. The code for 'pompous' seems to be defective.)

:cheers:


----------



## Sonata

kv466 said:


> Well, I didn't think it would come again anytime soon and I certainly wasn't looking for it but...
> 
> ...I'm in love again.


Congrats!!!

I have a new iPhone, for work. I paid for the phone but work will be picking up the monthly bill, so that's nice. My husband and I joked that now I finally have a classical music iPod and a non-classical music iPod. :lol: Actually the phone is 16gb, so not quite large enough for either collection. Still, room for plenty of music.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sonata said:


> a non-classical music iPod.


Couldnt you just use a real brick?


----------



## clavichorder

Home sick today. I need to rest so I can finally get the better of this cold which doesn't want to go away(over a week now).


----------



## Sonata

emiellucifuge said:


> Couldnt you just use a real brick?
> 
> View attachment 13582



I love classical, but it's not the be-all, end-all of music. Blues, symphonic metal, progressive........there is amazing stuff out there by other artists.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Home sick today. I need to rest so I can finally get the better of this cold which doesn't want to go away(over a week now).


Spend a bunch of money on cold medicine, cook meth, sell the meth, then spend the meth-money on lavish furnishings. Then you'll be a real prodigal son.

(Disclaimer: That was a joke in poor taste. I apologize. Don't actually cook meth. Actually buy cold medicine and use it to relieve your symptoms so you feel better. You're a good person. I'm in an odd mood because of the techno thread.)


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> Spend a bunch of money on cold medicine, cook meth, sell the meth, then spend the meth-money on lavish furnishings. Then you'll be a real prodigal son.
> 
> (Disclaimer: That was a joke in poor taste. I apologize. Don't actually cook meth. Actually buy cold medicine and use it to relieve your symptoms so you feel better. You're a good person. I'm in an odd mood because of the techno thread.)


Sounds good.


----------



## kv466

Hilltroll72 said:


> [POMPOUS]Congratulations/commiserations (they seem equally in order). I hope the inevitable foolishness has only fortuitous consequences.[/POMPOUS]
> 
> And I'm glad for you. It is a very good thing for the soul to be in love, even when it's a trial for the heart.
> 
> (Hmm. The code for 'pompous' seems to be defective.)
> 
> :cheers:


It's actually an old flame reignited, buddy, but you're right either way. Nicer this time around, though.


----------



## neoshredder

Feeling stressed after a heated discussion in the Techno thread. Didn't know words can effect me so much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> May I ask what motivated your choice of this particular language?


It's one of the easiest languages for English speakers to learn. I want to be multi-lingual, I'm already learning French at school so I thought a different sort of language would be nice for a change. Since Swedish is quite easy, it seemed the best one to learn. 

I really really want to learn German after this.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Good luck!

I tried learning a little bit of Swedish once, just enough to understand the "Jag älskar svenska" part of your previous post, and intend to return to it someday, when I stop making idiotic mistakes in German.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Spend a bunch of money on cold medicine, cook meth, sell the meth, then spend the meth-money on lavish furnishings. Then you'll be a real prodigal son.
> 
> (Disclaimer: That was a joke in poor taste. I apologize. Don't actually cook meth. Actually buy cold medicine and use it to relieve your symptoms so you feel better. You're a good person. I'm in an odd mood because of the techno thread.)


What if I am one step ahead of you?

What if? White text disclaimer: nope, not a meth head.

See the white text Kopa?


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Feeling stressed after a heated discussion in the Techno thread. Didn't know words can effect me so much.


I know very well how those heated discussions can stir the emotions...


----------



## MrCello

I just got into the University of Michigan for a PhD program! Woot!

Anyone else in college?


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> That is not an easy question to answer, but thank you for asking anyway. Perhaps I intended to be asked the question when I posted. If so then only subconsciously, though perhaps I was aware of it at the time.
> 
> There is no way for me to say everything on here, and I have no right to do so because I have said only little to those closest to me. I have an intense aversion to speaking about myself (anything that matters about myself that is) in real life, and to some extent on here too, though a desire to do so at the same time.
> 
> My thoughts are my own worst enemy. Because of them I seem to be pushing other people away, and because of them I hate myself. I am not sure whether I always was like this, or whether it is something new. I don't think I am a natural 'introvert', but I seem to have become one by some freak of my upbringing, of circumstance and of my own choices. I used to be able to get along with people quite well, by being the eccentric nerd at school who liked classical music. It was an easy role to play, and I played it up and I like to think I played it well. But I became tired with acting crazy. I wanted to be more normal - and I don't mean like other people (although perhaps that came into it). I knew the person I was being was an act, if a fun one. I wanted to be myself, not an act.
> 
> And somehow, just at a time when I am getting used to a new university way of life, I realise that probably the new 'friends' I have made don't really like me or want me around anyway. I find it increasingly difficult and stressful to be around people. Last time I was with new people I didn't know I found myself quite acutely anxious, not just uncomfortable, and now this problem is even seeping into my oldest relationships with both friends and even family. I feel that I am becoming aware of the 'rules' or principles of being with people, and yet things are getting worse not better as a result. _I cannot express how much I detest these rules_, even with italics. Few things annoy me more than when someone says to 'just be yourself' around other people. It just doesn't engage with the problem, though I know it is usually meant well. Who am I, to be myself? Am I not being myself, automatically as it were? Or does it just mean play another role? Anyway, I am no longer so bothered about making new friends, but it would be very wrong of me to push my old friends and family away without even meaning to - in fact by striving not to - especially if I could do something about it.
> 
> Well, I am sorry for a long and bitter post. It is self-centered no doubt, but I am not going to worry about it this time. Somehow I don't have the energy. It is much easier for me to be on here, where I can think about my responses in advance before having to post them, and even edit them afterwards. I like people, and to be around them, but it is getting more and more difficult.


Ramako, this is not a point by point response. I didn't read your entire post for mostly selfish reasons, since I have a lot of things on my mind to do and will end my allotted internet time soon(it would probably have been best if I did, in hindsight, because for all I know this might not be totally relevant to you, and it becomes about me, but I was confident it could relate to you), but I feel we relate closely enough on these matters for me to feel confident saying a few things.

There is "light at the end of the tunnel" as recent life experience has been informing me. You seem very intellectually busy like myself. So you probably understand this mentally, but you've probably been told that you need to stop thinking too much. Well, I won't tell you that at all, because such advice while well intentioned and accurate in one respect doesn't respect that thinking is one of my strengths, but (I think) it becomes a weakness if I put too much energy into it and not into other things. So, having realized that, I stop thinking a little.

Sometimes I'm absurdly harsh on myself, even though the effort has been more constructive than usual in recent times, so don't follow me by example very closely, if at all. Just saying, I have faith in you and more than theoretical faith, based on what I've been experiencing lately:

Recently I've been juggling between taking care of my health, bodily as well as mentally(both experimentally and in a more comfortable way) to counterbalance my focus on my ambitions, which are my dreams and something that I currently refuse to let go of. But these ambitions are getting shorter and more achievable. I am always revising. Anyway, its sort of a yoga/meditation type mentality, but without getting too "gung ho" about any sort of "organized practice." I am merely trying to find what suits my needs. Some things have indeed been working. Some have not, since I am sick today and my health seems to be suffering some times(any pointers on this are welcome).

(And yes, if you were wondering, that Buddhist girl who I was bumping into has been a strong influence on me in recent times. No, we are not dating. I did decide I am attracted to her and said as much, and she seems to be to me as well, but we just aren't going there very decisively as it may never happen, and its not something I like to worry about. We are friends essentially, and if I want to keep if that way, I might step back a little from hanging out so regularly, but I'm not sure what I want. And there are multiple people being influences in my life, but I am also trying to be selective about them. Anyway, I realize, I am fortunate to have met people in recent times(especially a cute girl, although that could be unfortunate as well...lol). Making friends has been essential. If you want advice on that, I probably can't give it to you with much authority. But don't underestimate your ability to "survive" without other people either, maybe. People seem to like me more now that I try to take care of myself better.)

Back to that "light at the end of the tunnel thing," in recent times when I feel like I've reached the end or whatever(you can depart from the metaphor if you wish), I celebrate a little and try to pay due respect to my effort and the fortunate things things along the way that helped me. That's a part of taking care of myself. I don't get too addicted into any "care patterns" either, because they seem to stop working, so I am always refining and trying new, as I am able to recognize when it is necessary. Observational skills of my self, as well as others when I get too wrapped up in the self. My environment is influencing me.

Sorry if I'm all of the sudden high in pretentiousness, but I have decidedly determined definitively not to give a **** when I can.


----------



## Head_case

Ramako said:


> @Head_case
> 
> I think we're the 'cases' here :lol: Thank you for your thoughts, on which I shall certainly dwell a bit. I felt a bit bad for writing the rant, but as I said before somehow I had no energy to change it. I don't wish to dwell on the topic any longer than necessary particularly, but it is interesting - encouraging perhaps - to see my post struck a chord (hoho) and that others are in the same situation. Some things are rarely spoken about - it seems a certain degree of familiarity is required in real life - even then it depends on the dynamic (another bad pun I didn't intend)... It is good for us to see that we are not alone, which is one of the best things I have learnt on here.


You're welcome :cheers: :cheers:

I can't say I have any great experience or anything ...maybe all I have is a wealth of _bad _experience, which is why I can comment as I do :lol:

There is a certain reserve, which is part class driven, but also anti-psychological and anti-reflective/thinking driven, a part of our British pragmatism and the legacy of pragmatism, which is no different than calling a brick a brick, and refusing to see beyond the brick (i.e. its support; the structure it gives and the foundation giving qualities, which are metaphysical, and *concretely* metaphysical) and not pure material and physical only; but structural.

I've never warmed to brick like relationships. I guess you cannot either. After all, have you ever been moved, by a brick wall?

Surely not. However I would venture, that you have been stopped by one :lol:

To speak about things, which others in non-internet life do not, is probably a good thing - only when exercised with caution. Those on the internet whose prudish sensibilities are assaulted by such discourse, can switch off. In real life, perhaps it is harder to talk about difficult experiences. Or even, the experience of feeling incomplete and misunderstood by those around us will visit and haunt us, if we move the layer of communication beyond what is the socially norm (which is usually pragmatic; superficial, or cursory, at least initially).

A bad experience running for a whole week in my life ...starting from last week's Valentine's Day. I started receiving spooky after midnight texts on Valentines Day from a persistent pesterer of an acquaintance of a friend of mine.

I drained the battery after the third message and left it switched off. But today, I feel like swearing everytime the phone goes off, and then I realise it's the voice of my boss on the other end of the line lol.


----------



## clavichorder

Allotted time is up, so good bye folks, I am taking a BATH.

I'll leave you to decide whether that is an acronym or straightforward.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Allotted time is up, so good bye folks, I am taking a BATH.
> 
> I'll leave you to decide whether that is an acronym or straightforward.


Bifurcated Allegorical Turnip Hat. I can see why you would be so eager to get one of those.


----------



## emiellucifuge

MrCello said:


> I just got into the University of Michigan for a PhD program! Woot!
> 
> Anyone else in college?


Yes there is a vast population of college students on this board. Myself, I am a member of Imperial College


----------



## Ravndal

Recital tomorrow, trying to finish second movement of beethoven 8 sonata, but a lot of pressure


----------



## OboeKnight

Ravndal said:


> Recital tomorrow, trying to finish second movement of beethoven 8 sonata, but a lot of pressure


Good luck! I'll be having a recital in April. What do you plan to perform?


----------



## Ravndal

Thanks 

bach prelude & fugue no 2 book 1
beethoven pathetique no 2 & 3
grieg - nocturne


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Good luck! I'll be having a recital in April. What do you plan to perform?


What?!

Perform?!

In front of people?

Real ones?! 

I've only performed in front of dummies :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Man... hello TC. I got linked this article and I had to share it. I'm truly saddened and blown away by this piece of writing

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/02/her-highness.html#ixzz2LadVbm3Q

To write that Beyonce is somehow an innovative musician taking things to a place nobody in history has, and that she's worthy of devoted musicological study and the devoted scholarship to her lyrics... mindblowing. If only this were a joke.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ah well I guess it sells records but I agree with you entirely - a sad state of affairs.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sonata said:


> I love classical, but it's not the be-all, end-all of music. Blues, symphonic metal, progressive........there is amazing stuff out there by other artists.


Well of course I was joking, but that's not my opinion


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Man... hello TC. I got linked this article and I had to share it. I'm truly saddened and blown away by this piece of writing
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/02/her-highness.html#ixzz2LadVbm3Q
> 
> To write that Beyonce is somehow an innovative musician taking things to a place nobody in history has, and that she's worthy of devoted musicological study and the devoted scholarship to her lyrics... mindblowing. If only this were a joke.


Hey Cnote!!!! Haven't seen you in a while! How's everything going?

And about the article...oh dear, just OH DEAR


----------



## clavichorder

Once again, I am experiencing that mental state where I have had no alcohol or other substances, and yet feel very altered. Using the common sense I have left, I think its sleep deprivation. That or I'm losing my mind very slowly. It seems to happen once a week, around weekends(maybe a pattern of the last four weeks), and is possibly another reason why I always have a cold. So I'm eating comfort food(really good bread we have at home, salami, oil and vinegar, a little chili oil). 

Anyway, context: I just went to an opera production at my school(was in the audience, did not perform). It was Dido and Aneus. But there were scenes from other operas. I simply could not turn off my overworking brain for the partial operas of the first half before intermission, but come Dido and Aneus, and despite my insanities which I regularly have to tolerate, I was utterly hypnotized. That's how I felt. Probably I was tired, but as you probably know, I love baroque music and English renaissance music, and Purcell's work was acting as the best of both worlds. Not to mention, I know all those singers and felt legitimately interested and emotionally involved in their performance. Its bothersome that it takes me so long to get out of my head though. 


Stupid brain.

In other news, I cook like a maniac all the time. I think I caught Crudblud's illness? I am currently broke, so I made myself three meals this morning to suffice for being out all day(since I was going to the production), basically so I didn't have to by any prepared food. Some really interesting stuff. I don't know whether I have the makings of an intuitively good cook, or if I am just starving all the time and make my meals look aesthetically somewhat pleasing. Fake it till you make it? Or I could maybe look up a recipe...


----------



## Crudblud

@clavi: Just wing it. Recipes will only get you so far. Of course, it helps to learn techniques and processes, like the order in which different kinds of ingredients should be combined, but once you get that down the kitchen is your oyster.

Speaking of which; yesterday I made bridies, which are Scottish pasties, basically). I used shortcrust rather than puff pastry, so I suppose they're closer to the classic Forfar style than Glaswegian, but aside from the beef and onions I made up the filling as I went along.


----------



## Chrythes

It's the fourth day to my weird allergy and it keeps getting worse and I have no idea what is causing it. My face has a weird rash which a day ago consisted only of red and a little bit swollen patches, one near my eye, now the skin around my right eye is so swollen that it blocks some of my view. Also my arms are full with a small itchy "pimples". It's the weekend so I can't really see a doctor and the one I saw yesterday (my friend who is a medicine student at first thought that it might be a manifestation of herpes and since the skin around my eye was a bit swollen he purposed to drive to the infection center. There, the doctor in a very cold and confident manner told me that it's an allergy. :lol. I just hope it won't devour my eye.


----------



## Head_case

it, s snowing and I.'m travelling in commoner's class with loud mobile phones and worse of all... I've left my internet SIM card behind.

That means I'm in an internet café listening to some irritating rap music which makes me want to get up and leave for the snow.

"oh babbbeeee it's yoooohoo! I cross my heart and hope to die!"

who listens to such zhit platitudes.



I.m leaving.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Snow is far better than rap


----------



## moody

Head_case said:


> it, s snowing and I.'m travelling in commoner's class with loud mobile phones and worse of all... I've left my internet SIM card behind.
> 
> That means I'm in an internet café listening to some irritating rap music which makes me want to get up and leave for the snow.
> 
> "oh babbbeeee it's yoooohoo! I cross my heart and hope to die!"
> 
> who listens to such zhit platitudes.
> 
> I.m leaving.


What angst!


----------



## Flamme

Too many things...Going down fast!Helter skelter!


----------



## Kopachris

Also snowing here, not a good thing because people wake up in the morning and think "Oh, I can't drive home now; I need to stay another night," but we're sold out for Saturday night.


----------



## Flamme

Here its raining and snowing in the same time than sun apears for couple of hours than again grey and snow and mud....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Flamme said:


> Here its raining and snowing in the same time than sun apears for couple of hours than again grey and snow and mud....


I wish we had weather like that here...


----------



## Crudblud

Today I made bread and some chocolate tarts. Then I ate too much and now I'm slumped in my chair listening to Django Reinhardt records.

Also my CPU fan broke again even though I only replaced it a few months ago.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Today I made bread and some chocolate tarts. Then I ate too much and now I'm slumped in my chair listening to Django Reinhardt records.
> 
> Also my CPU fan broke again even though I only replaced it a few months ago.


_Helpful Suggestion:_ Get a bellows you can work with your foot, run a hose to the computer. Eliminates an Unreliable Modern Contrivance.


----------



## OboeKnight

Had a morning orchestra rehearsal, and then we have a concert this evening...I don't understand why we couldn't have rehearsed an hour or so before the concert instead of taking up both morning and evening of the day. Oh well.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Today I made bread and some chocolate tarts.


What exactly is a chocolate tart?(don't ridicule my ignorance please...) It sounds good but my image is vague.

Well, I didn't bake anything(haven't delved into that medium of cooking yet, mostly pan cooking with sautee, fry, and steaming techniques). But I wanted to comment that I just ate this piece of chocolate bread. Basically artisan bread with lumps of sweet dark chocolate in some of the pockets (my parents had a subscription to as a christmas gift from my uncle, and this was the last loaf of many that had been coming for a while.) That stuff is dangerously good...


----------



## clavichorder

So, here is a day in the life of complicated morning eating and cooking procedures I seem to be settling into, except its more extravagant since its the weekend.

I put some care into an "egg in the hole" operation this morning. Using three different kinds of oils, olive oil, walnut oil(lower heat cooking oil but with more flavor, from the bottle description and how it seems to be working), and a healthy amount(relatively speaking) of chili oil applied near the end of the process. I got a little crazy and put some white wine on it at the end. Used the lid often to switch to a more steam oriented approach with the introduction of new sources of water. The amount of oil overall was actually relatively sparring compared with usual. The final touch I wasn't sure about, but I did it anyway and it made it amazing, it was some kind of furikake, I pretty much just smelled it so I don't know what all is in it apart from seaweed. Somehow the flavor caused me to think of fried seafood, like calamari or beer battered cod. No fish though... The furikake likely contributed, but I'm pretty sure the wine did much of the trick. I also smeared a ton of minced garlic on it early in the process and tried to make it neat, so the eggs don't leak out the bottom like when I've been more careless in the past.

I made this anchovy on sunny side up eggs thing a few days ago. It tasted good, but it looked more artful yet. I actually took a picture, so I could even upload it sometime. Lol.

For the other part of this meal, I ate buckwheat that I made yesterday, left overs.

Also bummed off of some of my mom's vegetable thing she made in a pan, sauteed. I have been making a lot of those as well lately, we tend to use a lot of kale and brussel sprouts. Mushrooms when we have them. And anything else that might go with these. She happily gave me some since she likes that I am cooking, so it seems I actually can do right...

Add a grape fruit and 3 cups of tea("blue people" a kind of green tea using this nice tea making machine, a very simple but highly effective mechanism we picked up at the tea store downtown), plus a shot of espresso(my dad does this on his machine), and this was essentially a typical breakfast with a little extra(extra caffeine too). The bread was "extra" as was the additional carbs in the buckwheat, some of that artisan stuff but without the chocolate for the egg in the hole. I have been more sparring on wheat lately, sort of an "in moderation" approach with gluten. I think I need this extra food though since I am getting a little too thin, and its nice that its all food that I understand pretty well, mostly prepared by me or by family members who I just copy half the time anyway.

I told myself tomorrow, I'll try no caffeine, tea or coffee, to see what my dependence level is right now. I think green tea is pretty low, but I've been having about 3-6 cups every morning because I like the taste so much and also steam and hot water is good for my cold issues.

So, if I post on TC tomorrow and its generally not positive, you might first thing to blame it on the lack of caffeine, and that I am in fact addicted.


----------



## clavichorder

Btw, the tea machine is essentially a glass beaker with a perfectly fitted plastic with fine wire mesh "steeping and straining(respectively. and also, straining is technically what is happening, but instead you want the tea, not the solid leaves, obviously)" device that rests around the lip of the beaker. When this plastic device sitting in the beaker has some loose tea leaves, and you have some hot water, just pour it in and let it go for however long, before you empty it into the larger contain below with the click of this plastic lever to open up the switch. I make it sound complicated, but its incredibly simple. I wish I could find a picture, but don't know what it's called. Perhaps you know what I'm talking about anyway...really nifty!


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Helpful Suggestion:_ Get a bellows you can work with your foot, run a hose to the computer. Eliminates an Unreliable Modern Contrivance.


That is actually a really good idea, I have such a device somewhere in this house.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> What exactly is a chocolate tart?(don't ridicule my ignorance please...) It sounds good but my image is vague.


A chocolate tart is (usually) a single crust shortcrust pie filled with a chocolate type mixture. The mixture varies, this one (made with chocolate, butter, eggs and caster sugar) is more like a liquid centred brownie, but I've had tarts where it's more like chocolate cheesecake or even chocolate custard.


----------



## Mesa

Just got back from seeing the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.

A Bernstein piece, the wonderful Chaconne from Penderecki, Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto and Scubert's ninth Symphony.

A Hungarian dance for the encore.

Marvellous evening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mesa said:


> Just got back from seeing the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> A Bernstein piece, the wonderful Chaconne from Penderecki, Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto and Scubert's ninth Symphony.
> 
> A Hungarian dance for the encore.
> 
> Marvellous evening.


Certainly does sound marvellous!!! What Bernstein?


----------



## clavichorder

On top of just having made some excellent buckwheat, I achieved some quality psychoanalysis. I sent in a message to a friend, and posted it on facebook, and found it generally interesting, apologies if it comes across as boastful or anything, since I've probably taken far more than my fair "sharing quota" in this thread...do read on:

"I had the humbling realization that the science labs in middle school I used to complain about for their tedium, are providing me a grounding for all sorts of investigations, and cooking and all the things it entails are benefitting...


My disdain really was just a defense mechanism(thinking I was a more "abstract science person") to protect my ego and self esteem from realizing that I wasn't great at one aspect of science(which was the thing I was into back then); the writing and organizational, as well as following something through all the way to the end, and the consistent hands on attention. Just the procedure of it all."


----------



## Bone

Just finished (1) a two day jazz band clinic in South Georgia and (2) all day concert band adjudication. Am now listening to Dawn Upshaw and drinking a Bell's Java Stout to equilibrate. Life is very, very, very nice.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> A chocolate tart is (usually) a single crust shortcrust pie filled with a chocolate type mixture. The mixture varies, this one (made with chocolate, butter, eggs and caster sugar) is more like a liquid centred brownie, but I've had tarts where it's more like chocolate cheesecake or even chocolate custard.


Chocolate and butter and no kind of flour or anything? Sounds like my kind of dessert...!


----------



## neoshredder

At the end of my week off. Apprehensive about returning to work.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ always a bad feeling


----------



## clavichorder

A member on TC advised me to laugh heartily every day(something to the effect). I consider this good advice, being a desperate and impressionable sort of person. But I am not sufficiently amused by anything at the moment. Only mildly...laugh damnit! All the expletives and other not so nice humor I've used to try to coax it out of me in the last 5 mins have not been sufficient, and nor has the counterbalancing dry sarcasm, so all the more reason not to mention them here. Do I have to get out a comedy movie or something? Its not fun being a robot, and if you have seen me post often enough you know that these words are largely candid with traces of dry humor, only slightly greater than usual.

Going through junkmail provides some amusement...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had an audition today! I applied for a summer orchestral program that takes place at my university. I'm pretty sure I didn't get in (80-100 flutists are applying nationwide, most of them probably better than me), but I feel I played my best, and it was a really good experience. No regrets.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> [...]
> Going through junkmail provides some amusement...


Yeah. Make sure to read the sender's address. Some of them are... creative. Some of those trapped by my IP's spam blocker are openly,ah, predatory. As if the sender is saying, "If you are dumb enough to open _this_ mail, I want to meet you."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had an audition today! I applied for a summer orchestral program that takes place at my university. I'm pretty sure I didn't get in (80-100 flutists are applying nationwide, most of them probably better than me), but I feel I played my best, and it was a really good experience. No regrets.


That's great! I hope you get in!


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Chocolate and butter and no kind of flour or anything? Sounds like my kind of dessert...!


Well, there's flour in the pastry, of course, but if you put flour in the filling it's going to become a cake. In essence, then, it would be like a chocolate Bakewell tart.

I'm thinking the blog would be the perfect place for sharing recipes, so expect chocolate tarts and whatever else soon, I guess.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cazazza Dan's Patisserie on Blogger. Sounds good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Coming up with ideas for a composition, did a rough plan of it last week. It's going to give more importance to colour and rhythm rather than pitch, although I do want the music to start on one pitch and gradually expand over ten minutes to a twelve-note chord. 

I've been experimenting with rhythm so far, and looking at my sketches it appears as if I have rediscovered rhythmic serialism...


----------



## clavichorder

I feel rather un-robotic after seeing the opera production at my college for a second time and being essentially hypnotized yet again, taking in new things. Dido and Aneus, if I didn't mention that already. Other details, but I'm just too tired to get into them. Good night.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> I feel rather un-robotic after seeing the opera production at my college for a second time and being essentially hypnotized yet again, taking in new things. Dido and Aneus, if I didn't mention that already. Other details, but I'm just too tired to get into them. Good night.


By Purcell??? Lovely! Through my music history class, I'm really getting into baroque opera. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Cnote11

Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## OboeKnight

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


That's terrible  Stay strong when you go back.


----------



## Kopachris

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


That's... That really puts things in perspective for me. My dad is 51. I'm so sorry. You have my condolences.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


My sincere condolences.


----------



## Crudblud

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


To lose one's mother is... well, I can't even comprehend how you must be feeling right now. You have my deepest and sincerest sympathies and my support in this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## Ramako

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


I'm very sorry to hear that. You have my condolences.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


This is terrible news. I'm very sorry, and I'm not sure how to give you condolences.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


I'm very sorry to hear that. You have my condolences also.


----------



## jani

Loosing a parent must be one of the hardest events to deal in life, try to stay strong and find someone to talk to if you feel like it.
You have my condolences also.


----------



## Kieran

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


So sorry to hear that...


----------



## cwarchc

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


You have my thoughts
Please be strong for your father, as he will need your support


----------



## Head_case

Cnote11 -

that's really gutwrenching to hear 

I can't imagine how hard it hits home when we realise someone we love isn't coming back ever again. You say she had a very hard life: knowing you care is positive in itself. Now that she's gone, carrying that hope forward in your own life without her, is all a parent could ever wish for. 

Take care and don't lose heart during your loss.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you.


----------



## Weston

I have lost both of mine, but it would be facile of me to say "I know how you feel." No one does. Words cannot help, but it is all we have. My deepest sympathies for you and your family, C note.


----------



## samurai

CNote, I am very sorry for your loss. My mom died back in 2003.


----------



## moody

So young---so sad.
Try to remember the good times with her.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ArtMusic

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


You have my condolences.


----------



## Sonata

So sorry Cnote


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Last night.

I thought the Ligeti was a little bit fast. But very well played!


----------



## aleazk

I'm so sorry, Cnote.


----------



## Mahlerian

Cnote11 said:


> Today my mother died. I really didn't expect this... she was only 50 after all. She passed away in her sleep sometime between last night and this morning. Neither of my parents have had great health for the last 10 years, but I was more worried about my father going, as he's had the most close-calls. Today was the day I had bought tickets for so she could come visit me in Philadelphia. I was quite excited to show her the city and show her around my campus. I knew she was very proud of me and wanted to share it with her. She's had a very hard life with nothing very positive in it, and I wanted to give her something she could take away. I'll be heading back to Michigan within the next couple of days. I continue to wish that I never had to go back there.


My deepest condolences. I cannot possibly understand what you must be going through right now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Currently, doing a Watson Glaser Critical Thinking Test (W-G II) - help! need distractions............


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Currently, doing a Watson Glaser Critical Thinking Test (W-G II) - help! need distractions............


This series is my personal favourite distraction


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This series is my personal favourite distraction


cool very good - about 10% thru test so far


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> cool very good - about 10% thru test so far


Is there anything I could do to help?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No is all good so far- thanks for asking


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

finished first part yea - only a few to go


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today I've had a job interview for a bigger and better trucking company than the one I am working for currently - you can wish me luck.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Finished the Psychometric survey - thank Christ - if I wasn't crazy before I am now lol

Just gotta wait for results..............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Gonna be "livin' the Life" tonight... performing Brahms 4th Symphony in concert (2nd flute). 

I saw an announcement at the diner today about "Grilled Chocolate Cake" for late night treat tonight..... hmmm


----------



## Sonata

Played piano for the first time in a month on Sunday, then yesterday and today as well. Today was the first time I played and immersed myself without worrying about my joint pain.

I only played five minutes each time. Five little minutes. But it was awesome! It just feels so RIGHT playing. And I don't need to be playing anything fancy to feel this way, just working through scales or my Alfred course book. I hope things continue to progress


----------



## Vaneyes

Condolences, Cnote11. 
:angel:
"Chocolate cake for everyone!"


----------



## Weston

Finally feeling relieved and a bit relaxed.

Full of self loathing I had delivered a set of covers I thought I had botched to the client last night, thinking it was the end of the matter, and probably the end of my career.

She was ecstatic. There may be more coming after a long needed break.

The lesson for me is that the work is important yes, but not to the point of ruining my health or strangling the work itself. Doubt is the enemy. I should just do it. And if it fails, it cannot fail more than avoiding it because it _might_ fail.

Why is this such a difficult lesson at my age?


----------



## OboeKnight

Weston said:


> Finally feeling relieved and a bit relaxed.
> 
> Full of self loathing I had delivered a set of covers I thought I had botched to the client last night, thinking it was the end of the matter, and probably the end of my career.
> 
> She was ecstatic. There may be more coming after a long needed break.
> 
> The lesson for me is that the work is important yes, but not to the point of ruining my health or strangling the work itself. Doubt is the enemy. I should just do it. And if it fails, it cannot fail more than avoiding it because it _might_ fail.
> 
> Why is this such a difficult lesson at my age?


Glad to hear it worked out! That post a day or two ago was rather worrisome haha. Just don't get too stressed out!


----------



## Ukko

Weston said:


> Finally feeling relieved and a bit relaxed.
> 
> Full of self loathing I had delivered a set of covers I thought I had botched to the client last night, thinking it was the end of the matter, and probably the end of my career.
> 
> She was ecstatic. There may be more coming after a long needed break.
> 
> The lesson for me is that the work is important yes, but not to the point of ruining my health or strangling the work itself. Doubt is the enemy. I should just do it. And if it fails, it cannot fail more than avoiding it because it _might_ fail.
> 
> Why is this such a difficult lesson at my age?


Probably irrelevant but... one of the many 'problems', that show up when one has been in a line of work for awhile, is a heightened sense of staleness. The product lacks 'newness'; "I didn't have that little frisson of pleasure from _creating_ something." Sometimes craftsmanship doesn't feel like it's enough.


----------



## jani

I am gonna give a new change to lucid dreaming today, but i am gonna see if binaural beats would help.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Gonna be "livin' the Life" tonight... performing Brahms 4th Symphony in concert (2nd flute).
> 
> I saw an announcement at the diner today about "Grilled Chocolate Cake" for late night treat tonight..... hmmm


The concert was excellent, the cake afterwards pretty good.


----------



## Head_case

Yay! 

You going to share the youtoob clips for us


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, I'm sure some of you have heard of my long luxurious days of doing absolutely nothing at school  Well, today I did even less than usual! My high school jazz band spent the entire school day touring the elementary schools to recruit upcoming 6th graders for band. We rocked out and performed a full set, improvisation and all. Our lead alto and myself are the main soloists (I play tenor sax) so we spent a lot of time trading fours back and fourth and trying to outdo each other's solos haha. In addition to jazz, our indoor drumline performed part of their competition show (which is killer by the way). The ,little kids loved it! We also did instrument demonstrations. I demonstrated clarinet and played some Pink Panther for the kids. It was so refreshing to see all those kids pumped to play instruments! Nearly all of them wanted to sign up for band. Its nice knowing that I played a part ( haha played) in their excitement for music. The band went out for some Chinese food afterwards  yummm.

Tomorrow night the jazz band has a gig at the Middletown Women's Club. We are being given a donation for performing for them. Jazz is such a nice relief from strenuous classical training lol. I wouldn't give up oboe for anything in the world though.


----------



## clavichorder

Did a solo audition for the Debussy Piece in my small ensemble. I really wanted that solo, and was down to kick some ***, be a little competitive to get it(the other basses could use a little humility and I could use a little backbone; also, I just really like that piece. But I may have missed the mark. It wouldn't hurt me terribly if I didn't get it, but I thought I could channel a little competitive and goal driven energy, seeing that as an overall good thing for my mental and emotional state, and not something I should fear(I had hang ups about ambition previously, and I still view it with caution(the things that could happen if I went too far, I'm still a bit afraid of what kind of person I'll be as I keep striving, but am getting more confidence with my ability to "dial it down" when necessary, or get a little lesson in humility from someone else(I'm hoping to pick out the lessons "in my best interest" as opposed to another persons agenda which they don't necessarily need to be pushing on me just because I'm a target or an option).

Oh, all that distracting analysis, and I forgot to mention: I have mini student recital on Friday. It isn't a huge deal, but I forgot about it until reminded today. My teacher was very thoughtful: he recognized my obsession for English Renaissance music and gave me a second song to learn quickly last week, "Weep you no more Sad Fountains" by John Dowland. I love it of course. I hope to get both in gear for this little event which seems like it will have some of the other students in the department missing anyway...work or something silly like that. Speaking of which, I am getting paid to walk dogs with an elderly man in our neighborhood as of this week. I am finding it enjoyable and gratifying.


----------



## clavichorder

I am possibly in danger of heavy romantic infatuation if I am not there already...any pointers on using that energy wisely(or wisely unwisely, or whatever) to make the most of the situation I would welcome. My social skills could use some work, but fortunately this individual is perhaps a little bit like me in that regard and I am wrongly intimidated, because she's very much a contained presence, not a bold person(something I know I have in me but I only have the will to use sparingly in its genuine form(I can put myself out there without much difficulty, if its tip of the ice berg superficial type stuff(that hopefully isn't glaringly fake).

A certain soprano in my choir who I am fortunate to sing next to in mixed formation in the small ensemble. Mostly, I've tried to treat her like I would others but have never been entirely successful in moving past being interested in her, though being in a relationship with an all around high quality type of girl last summer cured me for a while. My new buddhist friend(who is a girl) and I have an interesting relationship. She's more wild than the soprano girl that I am perhaps obsessive about at times, a more different kind of personality. Very attractive and fascinating to talk to, but it seems we both feel content with being friends, though it gets confusing sometimes. I got pretty tempted, but it seems like both of us are benefitting greatly from increased discipline/recognition and healthier understanding of people by our connection. The soprano I sing next to(some of you might think she's ditsy because I have no other descriptor for her, but very much far from it...that's why its not easy for me...) and I have a bit of a history, I asked her out once. She agreed and seemed kind of interested, but then it somehow didn't go anywhere, it was just a small meet up in the school cafeteria...it was awkward for a long time and she seemed not so friendly towards me, with occasional glimpses of hope(figurative, like I would ask her about something and we'd have a good exchange) real or imagined on my part. 

I am not closed to the thought of putting good effort objectively look at my feelings for what they are. Already tried, but got more swept up, because this is fueling my fire(getting things done, feeling more and more like I'm recovering long lost intellectual curiosity and even ability to emotional connect). And what if she does in fact like me?(I sense something and have some scarce evidence that I selectively pay attention to at times like this). What if? Well, I'm pretty sure I'd love to get involved with her. But I am probably a good 3 steps ahead of reality at times...

Anyway, I was previously trying to refrain from speaking about all the thoughts too much. I still am, but I have allowed and encouraged myself just today to get once again more boldly interested in this girl. Lets hope I don't squander the best possibility that might be there.

Also, yes, it was not incredibly to spend all this time posting on talkclassical Oh well, I'll take a nap tomorrow...

P.S. 


I wish I could communicate myself without all the heady text. Its interesting, I'm fairly good at it when I put effort into it, but I am sensing more keenly that there are other ways to understand things that could soften my thoughts and communication a bit, if that's something I want.

Alright, bye.


----------



## jani

Just bought this,
http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-BO...115&sr=1-1&keywords=What+every+body+is+saying


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Just bought this,
> http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-BO...115&sr=1-1&keywords=What+every+body+is+saying


The ad says it "contains real page numbers". Is that an unusual boon?


----------



## Ravndal

Great practice today!! "Finished" Prokofiev Old Grandmother Tales no 3. Was my last piece before auditions next week. Now i just got to get it smooth. If things go well, i can add no2 as well, since it is only 1 page.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I wish I could communicate myself without all the heady text. .


You could....then there would be nothing to say :lol:

I find that people who use just that ..... 'text' to communicate, without the head (specifically, the mind), do just that. As literal as the text, as dead as its cover.

Although there is an advantage to plain speaking, who cares for its advantage, if there is no parallel concept, of plain hearing? Most of us engage at listening to others at our own pace or level. We can jump levels of understanding others, from the literal, to the metaphorical, to the heady giddiness of intoxicatinngly obfuscated text.

But mostly, if we grant others the freedom to talk as they will; we find that we too....discover in ourselves, the freedom to listen to others at will, instead of forcing them to yield to an algebraic form of communication which fits within the demands of our own narrow field repertoire.

That's why I started to enjoy reading these pages. There's the inane post about boiled eggs; scrambled with the metaphysical or the profound experience of loss, all humanely woven in loose association with an acceptance that whatever we post can be read, or clicked on without being dismissive like the Wagner threads 

Feel welcome to express yourself as you do


----------



## Weston

clavichorder said:


> I am possibly in danger of heavy romantic infatuation if I am not there already...
> 
> . . .


You are indeed in great peril! 

I found as I got older the greatest relationships happen without trying too hard and over analyzing. They just seem to happen. The best seems to be when you hit it off as friends first and it slowly grows into an unexpected yet wonderful mutual realization.

But possibly that works best with the patience of an older person and does not help you right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> You could....then there would be nothing to say :lol:
> 
> I find that people who use just that ..... 'text' to communicate, without the head (specifically, the mind), do just that. As literal as the text, as dead as its cover.
> 
> Although there is an advantage to plain speaking, who cares for its advantage, if there is no parallel concept, of plain hearing? Most of us engage at listening to others at our own pace or level. We can jump levels of understanding others, from the literal, to the metaphorical, to the heady giddiness of intoxicatinngly obfuscated text.
> 
> But mostly, if we grant others the freedom to talk as they will; we find that we too....discover in ourselves, the freedom to listen to others at will, instead of forcing them to yield to an algebraic form of communication which fits within the demands of our own narrow field repertoire.
> 
> That's why I started to enjoy reading these pages. There's the inane post about boiled eggs; scrambled with the metaphysical or the profound experience of loss, all humanely woven in loose association with an acceptance that whatever we post can be read, or clicked on without being dismissive like the Wagner threads
> 
> Feel welcome to express yourself as you do


Everything would turn out okay for everyone...if they would just take Gas-X daily.


----------



## clavichorder

Bah.............


----------



## clavichorder

http://blogs.seattletimes.com/monic...ctions-meditation-can-save-you-says-uw-study/


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to a Wagner concert tonight. The program is as follows:

Prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Tristan und Isolde (Prelude and Liebestod)
Hans Sachs' final speech from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Die Walküre (Wotan's Farewell and Magic Fire Music)
The finale of Götterdämmerung.

I am one happy Wagner fan again!


----------



## EricABQ

I finally beat the average score in slate.com's weekly news quiz.


Yes, sadly, this is what passes for excitement in my life.


----------



## Sonata

My mom, sister, bro-in-law, and little nephew are coming for a visit. I haven't seen them since Christmas, so I'm very excited (Bro-in-law happens to be my husband's best friend, so he's looking forward to it too)

Saturday there is a Dr. Seuss party at the local library, so we're going to take the kids to that. We'll probably order some takeout for dinner, then take my son and nephew to the pool to swim that night. My daughter is too little to be in chlorine, so she'll hang out with my mom while we're in the water. Sunday, my grandma will come over and I'll cook a pot roast for everyone.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just got my acceptance letter from Miami's School of Creative Arts  now just waiting to hear from Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory-


----------



## Sonata

congrats Oboe, and I hope to be able to repeat that in a few days!


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> congrats Oboe, and I hope to be able to repeat that in a few days!


Thanks Sonata


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Everything would turn out okay for everyone...if they would just take Gas-X daily.


Gas-X ....? Is this some American take on letting hot air off? :lol:

I've never heard of the term....sigh...my provincialism.

Anyway, good day today. I squeezed in 2 hours of flute practice because my landlord is out getting pissed. Tonight I'll be in for it when he comes back pissed and arguing in the next apartment. So I'd better practice those third octave trills asap!


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Just got my acceptance letter from Miami's School of Creative Arts  now just waiting to hear from Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory-


You lucky dog!

Congratulations :cheers:

It's always great when people go into creative arts, rather than boring financial jobs (look where that got the rest of the world!)


----------



## milanrehak




----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just come from the Wagner concert. Wow... just WOW! It was absolutely wonderful. The choice of pieces was great, the orchestra was perfect, the bass sang like a real Teutonic god (I didn't notice any accent either) and the soprano was excellent too.


----------



## clavichorder

Wow, I am fickle sometimes...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just saw one of the neatest concerts I've seen in a long time. I saw a _Melodrama!_

Some scholars just recently compiled parts of Dvorak's 9th symphony into something called the Hiawatha Melodrama (based off the song of Hiawatha), and it was premiered this evening at my university. Music + perfectly aligned Narration = <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

I can't believe I didn't realize this genre existed before like this. _Peter and the Wolf_ and _Brother Heinrich's Christmas_ are also melodramas in their own way, but I never realized it's a true and feasible genre with many many more examples of it (not just for children). Now I'm obsessed with the idea, because I actually have been my whole life!!! I've always loved finding and telling stories of music, be it programmatic or not, and I've even created my own stories to music. What if I became a melodramatist and librettist?? I could narrate famous tone poems for audiences! I would perform my _own _stories to appropriate music! Or, I would get someone else to narrate my stories, my own theatrical skills are not good. Could I find a way to promote this idea? What would I have to do to get into this kind of field? Although Melodramas have been out of vogue, it seems like a contemporary initiative, doesn't it? Something to revive? To bring music back to life for today's audiences?

These ideas are swirling in my head.

What could come of all of this?


----------



## clavichorder

Huilun, from someone who has had wayyy too many ideas lately, I have thought about that sort of thing. I like with the general principle of Wagner combining all the arts into one big thing, but not necessarily to the Wagnerian mold(and narration, speaking, really does go nicely with orchestral instruments). Images on a big screen, abstract or themed are excellent too, if well coordinated. Glad to hear you are inspired.

Vocal performance went well today. Big picture musicality is something I need to work on, but I let it flow far more than I ever have been able to in any vocal performance in front of people, and that felt good. My awareness of what its like to be "on stage" is improving generally. I still have this weird tunnel vision and I sometimes get interrupted by a thought like, "make eye contact," or breath. I think I sing more powerfully and naturally from the "front of my face," less in the throat, and I never had the problem of getting too nasal or bright. Less breath is producing more sound!

And I am very very sleep deprived, but very eager to hibernate. Good night.


----------



## Ramako

Massively busy week this week... I have considered taking a pillow and moving into the library on a permanent basis, and become a sort of library goblin - but then that would defeat the purpose of the building - which is essentially voluntary sleep deprivation... I don't think I would know what to do with my life if it wasn't open 24/7. Of course, once I am too tired I can't really work any longer, but that is another matter...

Anyway, I had 11 hours of sleep last night so I am alive again today. Hooray.


----------



## Ramako

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I just saw one of the neatest concerts I've seen in a long time. I saw a _Melodrama!_
> 
> Some scholars just recently compiled parts of Dvorak's 9th symphony into something called the Hiawatha Melodrama (based off the song of Hiawatha), and it was premiered this evening at my university. Music + perfectly aligned Narration = <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> I can't believe I didn't realize this genre existed before like this. _Peter and the Wolf_ and _Brother Heinrich's Christmas_ are also melodramas in their own way, but I never realized it's a true and feasible genre with many many more examples of it (not just for children). Now I'm obsessed with the idea, because I actually have been my whole life!!! I've always loved finding and telling stories of music, be it programmatic or not, and I've even created my own stories to music. What if I became a melodramatist and librettist?? I could narrate famous tone poems for audiences! I would perform my _own _stories to appropriate music! Or, I would get someone else to narrate my stories, my own theatrical skills are not good. Could I find a way to promote this idea? What would I have to do to get into this kind of field? Although Melodramas have been out of vogue, it seems like a contemporary initiative, doesn't it? Something to revive? To bring music back to life for today's audiences?
> 
> These ideas are swirling in my head.
> 
> What could come of all of this?


Sounds like a good idea! Actually I am writing a 'song' at the moment which makes use of similar ideas of narrating a story... It's quite different though in it's execution, being more 'avant-garde' since I want it to be 'tutor-friendly'.


----------



## OboeKnight

Had an oboe lesson this morning. My teacher went through all the reed making supplies I currently have and gave me a list of things to buy before my next lesson. Cutting block, bees wax, 47 mm Rigotti brass tubes, gouged shaped and folded Rigotti cane, single edged razor blades, and a c clamp. Oh the joys of reed making.


----------



## jani

Do any of you know any softwares which you can use to record video straight from your computer screen?


----------



## clavichorder

Deactivated the facebook account. TC friends on my facebook can still contact me here of course!


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> Deactivated the facebook account. TC friends on my facebook can still contact me here of course!


Rebel.....


----------



## Lunasong

OboeKnight said:


> Oh the joys of reed making.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Deactivated the facebook account. TC friends on my facebook can still contact me here of course!


Why so?

I barely use mine; in fact, I only use it for close family members.

Despite that, I'm still being stalked by an intensely irritating stalker who has not only bombed my inbox; phoned my mobile phone leaving weirdo text messages; snail mailed me; contacted friends of mine who have then asked for me and not lest - tried to come over in person to stalk me at my address (if only I didn't move so much :lol.

Now Facebook, and Flickr. There is no anonymity left on the internet. The only way .... is out


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Had an oboe lesson this morning. My teacher went through all the reed making supplies I currently have and gave me a list of things to buy before my next lesson. Cutting block, bees wax, 47 mm Rigotti brass tubes, gouged shaped and folded Rigotti cane, single edged razor blades, and a c clamp. Oh the joys of reed making.


This is what annoys me about reed instruments! The best players....are the ones who get the best reeds made, or know how to make them!

Hold on....isn't it the same for expensive gold or platinum flutes? 

Maybe thats what annoys me about instruments in general! They are a bourgeois enterprise!

Bring on the ukelele!


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> This is what annoys me about reed instruments! The best players....are the ones who get the best reeds made, or know how to make them!
> 
> Hold on....isn't it the same for expensive gold or platinum flutes?
> 
> Maybe thats what annoys me about instruments in general! They are a bourgeois enterprise!
> 
> Bring on the ukelele!


Lawl ukele rocks, and so does spongebob xD But yes, reeds are extremely important. Most definitely for oboe. I mean, a good tone is still needed, but i f your reed sucks...its over lol. You flute players are lucky buggers


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've just had a major disappointment. I planned to attend another classical concert (Beethoven's 1st and 9th symphonies) today, except that I was not sure if I could make it, so I did not buy tickets in advance, being absolutely confident there still would be tickets available right before the concert (as is usually the case). Well, when I came to the Philarmonic half an hour before the start, there was not a single one! All sold out!


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've just had a major disappointment. I planned to attend another classical concert (Beethoven's 1st and 9th symphonies) today, except that I was not sure if I could make it, so I did not buy tickets in advance, being absolutely confident there still would be tickets available right before the concert (as is usually the case). Well, when I came to the Philarmonic half an hour before the start, there was not a single one! All sold out!


 you had a change to hear the most glorious piece of music ever written and you didn't take it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> you had a change to hear the most glorious piece of music ever written and you didn't take it.


I have heard the most glorious music ever written on Friday (I wrote about it a little earlier in this thread). I can survive missing Beethoven now


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have heard the most glorious music ever written on Friday (I wrote about it a little earlier in this thread). I can survive missing Beethoven now











..........


Btw it's supposed to be Mad gif, i just googled mad gif.


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Lawl ukele rocks, and so does spongebob xD But yes, reeds are extremely important. Most definitely for oboe. I mean, a good tone is still needed, but i f your reed sucks...its over lol. You flute players are lucky buggers


I do the find the ukelele much easier than the classical guitar 

How many reeds do you have to have if you go to do a performance? I guess that means if you mess one up, you can spend some time having to adjust to another?

My vintage conical flute has a leak in one of the pads. It's a fully keyed one, so I have to go through each semitone to work it out. When I've run out of fingers to press down the keys, I have to then use PTFE tape to hold it down. I could just replace all the pads, but the problem is....no one has been making the pads for over a century. I've learnt to just pinch some from clarinet players; they have so many friggin' keys that there's bound to be a clarinet pad to fit a conical flute


----------



## OboeKnight

The concert last night was wonderful. Pavane was beautiful as always, and the violin concerto _Concentric Paths_ was very intriguing indeed. The soloist was squealing up in the stratosphere for the majority of the piece. It actually sounded like an alien invasion was taking place. So. Much. Dissonance lol. The last movement, _Rounds_, was very interesting because the orchestra was doing a weird round with a melody between the violin and the orchestra. First the piccolo was doing the round, and then the whole orchestra joined in. Strange stuff but definitely worth another listen! Schubert 9 was GREAT haha.


----------



## violadude

I've found something out about myself...when it is dark, I don't want it to get light. But once it's been light for a while I don't want it to get dark. Maybe I just don't like change


----------



## Head_case

Have you ever thought of becoming a traditional silver gelatin photographer, and working in the darkroom to solve your problems? 



It's the danger of dusk. Dawn, maybe not so bad, but it is at 3am. 

Cortisol levels change during the day, programmed with the falling light. The sinking hormone levels is mood altering. 

This is why, you need coffee at dawn, to face the day with a caffeine aided cortisol burst; this is why you need classical quartets at dusk, to release those natural opiate endorphins, to embrace the night


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Btw it's supposed to be Mad gif, i just googled mad gif.


Uh that gif is painful to watch.


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> I do the find the ukelele much easier than the classical guitar
> 
> How many reeds do you have to have if you go to do a performance? I guess that means if you mess one up, you can spend some time having to adjust to another?
> 
> My vintage conical flute has a leak in one of the pads. It's a fully keyed one, so I have to go through each semitone to work it out. When I've run out of fingers to press down the keys, I have to then use PTFE tape to hold it down. I could just replace all the pads, but the problem is....no one has been making the pads for over a century. I've learnt to just pinch some from clarinet players; they have so many friggin' keys that there's bound to be a clarinet pad to fit a conical flute


Thankfully I've never had a pad leak....oboes get water caught in their octave keys a ton though...its so aggravating. Everyday I either have water in my first or second octave key, or just the top joint key holes...or all 3 places! You have to blow through the top joint while holding cigarette paper under the octave pads to get it out. And it always happens at the most inconvenient times, like college auditions! It happened at my last audition. So embarrassing.

Anyway, to answer your question on reeds: It makes me more comfortable if I have at least 2 reeds in good working order for a performance. I usually have 3 soaked and ready to go during orchestra performances. Certain reeds are better for different pieces, so I just switch out as needed. For solo performances its better to just have one really good one to use through the whole recital, or whatever it is. I always have a back up though


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> Why so?


I want to see in what ways I actually do need it, if at all. And also distance myself from getting distracted on the internet, which really does impede my ability to concentrate and feeds into my circular processing. I feel a bit defensive answering this, I must admit, but I do have good reasons, but I prefer not to communicate them. Facebook is feeling a bit icky, the way I am using it, and any notion that I "need it" in my life kind of makes me mad. I don't believe it to be necessary.

I am assuming you grew up before facebook existed? I think a lot of my generation takes it almost as some kind of necessity, and I am just starting to see how much real life there is to experience. So, for the time being, I just want to make sure I fully appreciate "real life" and don't want to even think about falling back into the internet world deeply. I still want to use talkclassical, but I am realizing that there is no real reason for me to do it just so I can have "a presence." That should be a side effect of me being here for other reasons(music related, or related to wanting to know what other people I know here are doing), I feel.


----------



## clavichorder

I went for a great bike ride today.


----------



## Kopachris

Interesting experiment in dog psychology yesterday.

So we've got two hunting dogs at home that never really get to go hunting. Mom has them on a raw food "prey model" diet. This is why I'll occasionally joke about killing a cute little kid (goat). She saw an ad on Craigslist for two free rabbits and picked them up with the intent to feed them to the dogs. She had hoped the dogs would do the dirty work for her, after which she'd butcher and freeze the carcasses.

The dogs thought she brought home two new pets. One of the dogs actually started bathing one of the bunnies. Mom had to kill them herself. She first tried breaking their necks. Succeeded in breaking one neck, but the bunny was still alive. Tried drowning them. They just stared up at her like "Why?" Finally had to slit their throats. After she traumatized herself with that double bunny homicide, the dogs wouldn't even eat the meat. The bunnies were already part of the family as far as they were concerned, and they could smell that the meat was from their new pets.


----------



## OboeKnight

Got a call from the director of a local youth orchestra. She said that she had heard of my wonderful reputation and asked me to play for the orchestra's upcoming concert. That was quite flattering. I agreed to play with them. They are doing Marquez's Danzon No. 2, so how could I turn that down?? Haha. I'll be playing that solo in two orchestras now lol.

High school concert band performance tonight, only doing 3 selections (and they aren't great selections). I always hate the March concert because we only perform the pieces were doing for state contest. Blehh


----------



## clavichorder

I didn't sleep well. I could be sleeping right now. But I have to do something at 8:30. Maybe afterwards, I can sleep and rest some more. I've been way too much on my toes and ancy lately, but it is constructive ancy-ness and mental alertness, because I am learning to find some self regulation, and how to really lighten open, open up, and have a better mood, trimming out some really unnecessary anxiety as I discover its not helping me when I try to do something. So many interesting conversations lately, I have gotten to know some really interesting things about people who are starting to feel closer to friends to me, and some people have been pretty accepting of me. And I still think about that girl, and if I want to do anything about that or not. Playing it by ear, and trying to just not "play it" when I sense it is the wrong time.

I am so eager to keep moving with this good trend though. And I sense the need to try not to eager and be solidly content for a bit so I can seriously rest. Some sort of a power nap that doesn't go overkill or anything. I'm determined to figure out how that works, but it has to be cooly determined, otherwise I get in this heated *** kicking frenzy...LOLOLOLOL

One thing I realized is that certain things can be a catalyst to getting my energy and curiosity higher. I just kind of move from on thing. Its thanks to being desperate that I've figured these things out, but I just keep running into more things to work on. So, I probably need to find some kind of a "catalyst chain" to being calmer for a few days, but still doing what I've got to do. I think this would be very constructive, and would teach me that I don't need near manic energy to accomplish something...I really need to understand that.

Okay, I am tired.

But I am overjoyed that I am starting to find a way to feel necessity, not just be anxious about it, but feel it and do something about it. Perhaps the key to resting a little is to internally celebrate and appreciate that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Interesting experiment in dog psychology yesterday.
> 
> So we've got two hunting dogs at home that never really get to go hunting. Mom has them on a raw food "prey model" diet. This is why I'll occasionally joke about killing a cute little kid (goat). She saw an ad on Craigslist for two free rabbits and picked them up with the intent to feed them to the dogs. She had hoped the dogs would do the dirty work for her, after which she'd butcher and freeze the carcasses.
> 
> The dogs thought she brought home two new pets. One of the dogs actually started bathing one of the bunnies. Mom had to kill them herself. She first tried breaking their necks. Succeeded in breaking one neck, but the bunny was still alive. Tried drowning them. They just stared up at her like "Why?" Finally had to slit their throats. After she traumatized herself with that double bunny homicide, the dogs wouldn't even eat the meat. The bunnies were already part of the family as far as they were concerned, and they could smell that the meat was from their new pets.


Careful, you may be next, Little Penguin.


----------



## Sonata

Had a wonderful visit with my family this weekend. Fun seeing my kids interact with their 11 month old cousin. Baby Girl is teething right now unfortunately! I am looking into starting physical therapy next week as I've found someone who does lunch hour appointments, the only way I'd be able to work it into my schedule.



clavichorder said:


> I didn't sleep well. I could be sleeping right now. But I have to do something at 8:30. Maybe afterwards, I can sleep and rest some more. I've been way too much on my toes and ancy lately, but it is constructive ancy-ness and mental alertness, because I am learning to find some self regulation, and how to really lighten open, open up, and have a better mood, trimming out some really unnecessary anxiety as I discover its not helping me when I try to do something. So many interesting conversations lately, I have gotten to know some really interesting things about people who are starting to feel closer to friends to me, and some people have been pretty accepting of me. And I still think about that girl, and if I want to do anything about that or not. Playing it by ear, and trying to just not "play it" when I sense it is the wrong time.
> 
> I am so eager to keep moving with this good trend though. And I sense the need to try not to eager and be solidly content for a bit so I can seriously rest. Some sort of a power nap that doesn't go overkill or anything. I'm determined to figure out how that works, but it has to be cooly determined, otherwise I get in this heated *** kicking frenzy...LOLOLOLOL
> 
> One thing I realized is that certain things can be a catalyst to getting my energy and curiosity higher. I just kind of move from on thing. Its thanks to being desperate that I've figured these things out, but I just keep running into more things to work on. So, I probably need to find some kind of a "catalyst chain" to being calmer for a few days, but still doing what I've got to do. I think this would be very constructive, and would teach me that I don't need near manic energy to accomplish something...I really need to understand that.
> 
> Okay, I am tired.
> 
> But I am overjoyed that I am starting to find a way to feel necessity, not just be anxious about it, but feel it and do something about it. Perhaps the key to resting a little is to internally celebrate and appreciate that.


Glad to hear things are going better for you lately, hope it continues!


----------



## clavichorder

Lol, and a little "getting out" and succeeding at what I do, and I find that "necessity" was partly imagined. This could sound a bit odd, but I feel like I had my first consciously perceptible taste last weekend of a sort of youthful energy that I have been missing all these years. It is a comforting feeling the more I embrace it. Its okay to make stupid little mistakes. As long as I am trying my best to pay attention to first what I have to do, and then, if I don't really have to do anything, I have to find a cure for the boredom, and I am realizing, I am quite good at finding that cure. I am hoping to get better at figuring these things out. 

Thanks Sonata! I do feel happier, but my body could still certainly needs some rest, there is stale feeling in my mouth and I cough annoyingly from time to time. Since it doesn't get any worse really, especially if I take a break, I see no reason to be too dependent and anxious and call the doctor. 

Once I have some of this stuff better overcome, and this renewal of better outlook on life is a little more complete, I might have more energy to give attention to others. But I also might want to spend that energy exploring where I currently live. I just had an enhanced appreciation that I live in one of the most outdoorsy cities in the US and a very beautiful state, and there is lots of water and mountains. So, I think I am interested in getting out on the water more. I will eventually get my drivers license, but so far, I am not confident of the use it will be to me. I certainly never want to rely on driving everywhere all the time. But if I need to get myself somewhere to explore a little and have some fun; out on the water or something, I'll take it into strong consideration.

Now, I've got think of things I can think to maintain this attitude throughout choir. I keep the talking about myself to as much a minimum as I can, but when I want to talk, I will, because I do get a rush from saying something that gets a good(starting to move into "interesting" reactions with people I find more challenging, though I probably should learn not to deal with them as much anyway unless I have to for something I want to or have to do) reaction out of someone.

So, since I deleted my facebook, I think this is going to be my last post for a somewhat longer interval than usual.

Edit: actually lately, also I am learning to embrace the necessity of dealing with challenging people. It does help me to grow sometimes, because it teaches me to not listen to the critical things they might say that really aren't taking me into much consideration. And I hope to criticize others less, and only do it accurately if I have to.

There, better relations with people so hopefully I have to spend less time thinking about them all the time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still wating for my Psychometric Watson-Glaser Critical Thinking Test results...............

Maybe the news is not good - now that would be a surprise!


----------



## clavichorder

"Reason for quitting facebook"

"Other"

Fill in text-"Facebook is a hindrance to my fiercely romantic nature."

I got a kick out of that.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today I've had a job interview for a bigger and better trucking company than the one I am working for currently - you can wish me luck.


I've got the job!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SNOW DAY! No college classes, so I did extra homework.

The weather is terrible, a mix of wind, rain, and snow. I'm glad I didn't have to walk a mile in that today to get to some far classes. Most of it isn't sticking to the ground, just becoming wet slush. It could freeze over tonight.

I'm going to head over to the school of music now, and practice. I heard tell it's open, or well, open-able (certain doors have weak locks to wrench open).


----------



## jani

I can finally sense, the spring knocking to the door.
Sun is shining all way to the 4pm/16:00!
Snow is melting ( very slowly)!
The weather is getting warmer!
So i am happy!


----------



## AndreasFink

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've got the job!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ramako

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going to head over to the school of music now, and practice. I heard tell it's open, or well, open-able (certain doors have weak locks to wrench open).


New headlines - "Student arrested trying to break into school when shut because of snow"


----------



## Ramako

I go home on Saturday. Funny - I was really looking forward to it last term, this term I am almost dreading it. Still, I think once I get back things will stabilise enough for me to get down and do some productive work. And that will keep me going till next term. Fortunately, I will be largely studying Haydn symphonies, which may bring some joy into my life 

In general, at the moment I am seriously thinking that being a Haydn scholar may be the best career option for me. I love studying his works so much... It makes everything else drop away... Fortunately I don't have to decide too soon.


----------



## Head_case

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've got the job!


Wow - you a rare bird. A female truckkie? 

Congratulations :!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Head_case said:


> Wow - you a rare bird. A female truckkie?
> 
> Congratulations :!!


No, I'm the one who decides where the truckies go and what cargoes they take and who does all the associated paperwork.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Still wating for my Psychometric Watson-Glaser Critical Thinking Test results...............
> 
> Maybe the news is not good - now that would be a surprise!


I passed, please don't let on- that they don't know me very well - god do they think I'm sane or something.......... jees how did I pull that one off.

Construction World watch out!!!!


----------



## clavichorder

TOO MANY THOUGHTS. I need some breakfast...bye.


----------



## Head_case

Hunting for a new apartment to live in all month.....

I've been beaten to the punch line no less than 6 times in the space of 2 weeks. My internet just isn't fast enough


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> Hunting for a new apartment to live in all month.....
> 
> I've been beaten to the punch line no less than 6 times in the space of 2 weeks. My internet just isn't fast enough


That's unfortunate 

Had a band concert last night, went surprisingly well compared to the quality of our rehearsals as of late. Going to OMEA state contest this evening. Our concert ensemble is performing. Wish us well!


----------



## Sonata

Bummer head_case


----------



## clavichorder

I feel a bit relieved. My awareness of reality was getting more and more obscure, I wasn't even realizing it. It took an emotional breakdown this morning, and a massively grandiose, if positive, fantasy last night to figure that out. I was starting to be trapped in huge ambitions. So, I did my best to forget them all, and am now hoping to just enjoy myself and do what I need to do because they are obligations.

The biggest new piece is trusting the way I feel about things, and that I actually am a person with a strong desire to do the right thing and be liked by others. Also realize that words are just words, they don't have to have that much power over me. And finally, listen to other people's concerns(at this stage, it has to be directed at me), but do not care about what they think so much on other things.

I am hopeful, but practical as a bottom line.

I thought I would share this on talkclassical because I wanted to, not scrutinize myself and call it a compulsion, just to share that this happened. It was really really not easy. I still feel very sad, but in this safe environment in my house and neighborhood, I actually feel comfortable and not so attacked by myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight, Eighth Blackbird is giving at concert at my university! I'm THRILLED! I got almost front row seats. I wonder if I can get an autograph of the flutist in the company...


----------



## EricABQ

A very rare event is taking place in Albuquerque today.

It's raining.


----------



## neoshredder

We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


My condolences, how old was he?


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> My condolences, how old was he?


14. He lived a hard life. Had cateracts in both eyes and almost died of autoimmune arthritis at 5. Was put on medicine that eventually was the cause to the tumor imo.


----------



## Head_case

Nuts. 

Sorry to hear about the dog. I love animals, although am a bit wary about the over the top English tendency to leave one's will to the dog or treat it better than humans.

Death happened to a work colleague's dog and his personality turned really unpleasant horribly nasty, like he was in grief, and was going to make sure everyone knew about it. Well to be fair, he wasn't a particularly nice guy anyway. But he wasn't the CRUFTS type of obsessive dog lover, but his wife would often comment dryly that he loved the dog so much that she felt like the other woman. When his dog died, it was hell trying to wade him out with patience. Even harder, when one of his co-workers cats died, and he was laughing and telling everyone that she was so upset that she had to take a day off work. 

Well when the shoe is on the other foot, it wasn't so funny for him. Kind of reminded me of an old Hitchcock film about a husband and wife whose dog the husband doted on. One day when the dog dies when he's away at work, he blames his wife who failed to call a doctor "because it was already dead". The husband sets out to poison his wife and as she lays in agony, he tells her that he won't call a doctor and let her die horribly as she had let the dog. Ironic twist of events as Hitchcock would have it....the husband hears a bark and goes out to see ... his dog. In his excitement, he runs out and trips and smashes his skull and dies. This alerts the neighbour who discovers the poisoned wife and calls a doctor. Turns out, she had bought the ungrateful husband a replacement dog that looked like the one he lost. 

Anyway, you didn't need to hear that. It's still emptiness after a dog leaves its family. More so with a cat ;(


----------



## Head_case

Sorry ....the prospect of living in a car until I figure out whether I should wait until the 'right' apartment comes along, or just jump on the next thing I've lowered my already low standards to, in one of the most expensive quarters of the country is making me grouchy. 

Worse bit is the slow dongle internet! Boy am I sounding like the complaining elephant landlord's family swinging their trunks upstairs :lol:


----------



## Ramako

I'm sorry to hear about the dog neoshredder


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> That's unfortunate
> 
> Had a band concert last night, went surprisingly well compared to the quality of our rehearsals as of late. Going to OMEA state contest this evening. Our concert ensemble is performing. Wish us well!


Wow you ...you ...you....confident little performer 

Best of luck!


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> 14. He lived a hard life. Had cateracts in both eyes and almost died of autoimmune arthritis at 5. Was put on medicine that eventually was the cause to the tumor imo.


Isn't 14 very old for a dog? Anyways i hope that he and you were able to enjoy each others presence despite his health problems.


----------



## Ramako

I'm going home tomorrow, so I really need to go to bed soon as I have a lot of packing to do tomorrow...

I have been in bed as much of the day as I could with what is probably just a cold (I thought it was worse this morning). Funnily enough I actually felt quite good apart from the headache etc. I have been having quite massive mood swings over the past few days, and I now actually feel quite positive about going back tomorrow...

Apart from this however, our college was doing some sort of music outreach program to school students interested in composition this evening. They got a couple of us undergraduates to talk about a piece of ours for a few minutes, I guess to show some real specimens , and then I had to talk about counterpoint to one of them for about 20 mins - which was rather unexpected and I didn't really know what to say. The whole thing was really quite rewarding in a way however.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Tonight, Eighth Blackbird is giving at concert at my university! I'm THRILLED! I got almost front row seats. I wonder if I can get an autograph of the flutist in the company...


I did!! I talked to the flutist and got his autograph! It was one of the most amazing contemporary music concerts I've ever seen!


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


I am legitimately sympathetic. My older dog is 14 years old, still alive, but he has been going downhill. I hope that he can live as long as he can, he's been with us since I was 6 years old.


----------



## clavichorder

I think I'm doing fine. More testosterone maybe? Hopefully not too much.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


I'm sorry neo. That's tough. Animals can give you a kind of accepting, unconditional love that can be very comforting during life's stresses. I'm glad you had a good many years with him. Good luck in dealing with the sadness.


----------



## OboeKnight

Well friends, I've had an epiphany. It came about because I was nagged by my little brother for over an hour while I was practicing a Debussy piece for rehearsal tomorrow. He wanted me to go outside and play baseball. Now, a few years ago, I wouldn't have complained. I loved going outside and running around like an idiot, just blowing off some steam,. The past couple of years physical activity has not appealed to me in the slightest unless its swimming. So, I felt bad today for never playing outside with my brother and I decided to go out. We played baseball for almost two hours, I ran around like crazy (I'm sore all over as a result) and it was GREAT. I was instantly feeling ten times better physically and mentally.

The epiphany is this: I've allowed music to completely take over my life. Nah, that doesn't sound so bad does it? It is my absolute greatest passion and my career choice. However, its not good for me to do nothing but play oboe. As a performance major, a good part of my days will be filled with practicing, but I must do other things as well. I used to love to read, hang out with friends, play video games, just be alive. All I do now is listen to music, play music, or think about playing music. It has to stop. I have to somehow make myself well-rounded again. 

Also, my new shampoo smells exactly like apple jolly ranchers and it freaked me out...just thought I'd share that :lol:

I'm not one to get all deep and stuff, so thanks for humoring me haha


----------



## Head_case

Awww...you're a great big brother 


I spent most of today trying to rack my brains for a piece of work which I have to submit next week. Inspiration dead, and not a lot of contribution from my work mates. 

So just before dusk I set off and I played a few flute sonatas off the trot for a solid hour outdoors in the barren valley floor. This is the first day it's felt reasonably warm - about 8 degrees. The air was really still in the valley floor and the sound just carries. It's relatively remote, and only two car drivers past. I was really getting into the intensity of swinging Bach like he had never intended those nifty little quatrains and finding that my breath was carrying me beyond the page - something about cold air, makes it easier for me to conserve air, rather than warm air temperature? 

In any case, I was suddenly surprised to hear clapping from 15 metres away. A car had pulled over some time I didn't notice and stayed to listen. Didn't know what to do, it's kind of embarrassing being caught out playing when I had no intention of being heard.....but that's what happens, even in remote places in a populated country...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


 Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This evening I saw my university's symphony orchestra do 2 works, Britten's Illuminacions, and Mahler's 7th symphony. The Mahler opened up my mind to an immense degree. I've rarely heard a work that was so opposed to my emotional and aesthetic values as that work. Already by the 1st mvmt, my mind was screaming "make it STOP!" with those dotted 8th - 16th rhythms done like 1000 times... I had really high hopes of enjoying it, and it was just dashed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> All I do now is listen to music, play music, or think about playing music. It has to stop. I have to somehow make myself well-rounded again.


What's the point of being well-rounded? Watch your motives. The only reason you should do other things is that you actually _enjoy _doing them, not that you have to. Most of the "non-musical" things I do, I enjoy, not as a way to escape the music life, but to supplement them. I love reading and writing stories, which sometimes incorporate music. It's my "break" from music, but not really.


----------



## OboeKnight

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What's the point of being well-rounded? Watch your motives. The only reason you should do other things is that you actually _enjoy _doing them, not that you have to. Most of the "non-musical" things I do, I enjoy, not as a way to escape the music life, but to supplement them. I love reading and writing stories, which sometimes incorporate music. It's my "break" from music, but not really.


Yeah I meant doing other things I like to do. I love writing and reading and I hardly spend any time with that anymore. Im never forcing myself to do things I don't actually like (at least not often). I just need to change it up now and again lol. Music is always going to be my top priority


----------



## Novelette

neoshredder said:


> We had to put our older dog Pete to sleep due to having a tumor in his leg.


I'm so sorry to hear that Neoshredder.  Dogs can bring such joy into one's life. Losing a dog is one of the most painful things to go through. My condolences!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Composing composing composing...rhythmic canon, invertible all interval twelve note chord, internal structuring...gotta get this done...


----------



## ProudSquire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Composing composing composing...rhythmic canon, invertible all interval twelve note chord, internal structuring...gotta get this done...


Sounds overly complex to me. 

But, good luck, hope you get it done.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TheProudSquire said:


> Sounds overly complex to me.
> 
> But, good luck, hope you get it done.


Overly complex? The music has been going on a single pitch (b' to be precise) for almost an entire minute at _ppp_ dynamic level. 

But thank you, I plan to get the first section done sometime this week.


----------



## Praeludium

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What's the point of being well-rounded? Watch your motives. The only reason you should do other things is that you actually _enjoy _doing them, not that you have to. Most of the "non-musical" things I do, I enjoy, not as a way to escape the music life, but to supplement them. I love reading and writing stories, which sometimes incorporate music. It's my "break" from music, but not really.


Being well rounded is important, and I think that it is something which has been lost in our contemporary occidental society where education seems mainly directed at creating productive and competitive workers rather than cutlivated, open-minded and wise human beings.
Moreover as musicians, we're artists, so we should try to know well enough the other arts, at least. And speaking foreign languages can be useful.

An other aspect of being well-rounded is that you're probably more efficient, creative and interesting as a musician if you make your mind work in other fields than music. Over-specialization is stale IMO. Just look at some of those conservatories students, who are very good student, have a 'perfect' technique, etc. and yet are boring. Isn't that because they know nothing but their instrument ? 
I think it's Scriabin who said to the young Horowitz that in order to be an artist, he had to be a cultivated man.

Last but not least I think it's good to learn to have a practice time as dense and productive as possible (which include being able to practice away from the instrument, etc.) and that by avoiding living at 100% for the music itself, there are chances you'll developp that (since you won't be able to spend 10 hours a day working on your instrument).

That said, I'm not being well rounded enough at all .__. but I try to !
I must say I'd like to have a few years and very intense training focusing on guitar, piano, harmony and analysis and then bring more variety. (proper conditions to do that aren't there yet for me). But it's not the same as not trying to know what's outside of music isn't it ?

Now, in Europe, conservatories are much more specialized than universities in the US (as far as I know). You study music at the conservatory and the rest is up to you  I guess it's a different system. I say that but my formal education is 100% music oriented.$

edit : COAG : sounds good !
Are you still able to maintain a good practice regimen for guitar ?


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Composing composing composing...rhythmic canon, invertible all interval twelve note chord, internal structuring...gotta get this done...


I'd love to give it a listen when you're done with it.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> Being well rounded is important, and I think that it is something which has been lost in our contemporary occidental society where education seems mainly directed at creating productive and competitive workers rather than cutlivated, open-minded and wise human beings.
> Moreover as musicians, we're artists, so we should try to know well enough the other arts, at least. And speaking foreign languages can be useful.
> 
> An other aspect of being well-rounded is that you're probably more efficient, creative and interesting as a musician if you make your mind work in other fields than music. Over-specialization is stale IMO. Just look at some of those conservatories students, who are very good student, have a 'perfect' technique, etc. and yet are boring. Isn't that because they know nothing but their instrument ?
> *I think it's Scriabin who said to the young Horowitz that in order to be an artist, he had to be a cultivated man.*
> 
> Last but not least I think it's good to learn to have a practice time as dense and productive as possible (which include being able to practice away from the instrument, etc.) and that by avoiding living at 100% for the music itself, there are chances you'll developp that (since you won't be able to spend 10 hours a day working on your instrument).
> 
> That said, I'm not being well rounded enough at all .__. but I try to !
> I must say I'd like to have a few years and very intense training focusing on guitar, piano, harmony and analysis and then bring more variety. (proper conditions to do that aren't there yet for me). But it's not the same as not trying to know what's outside of music isn't it ?
> 
> Now, in Europe, conservatories are much more specialized than universities in the US (as far as I know). You study music at the conservatory and the rest is up to you  I guess it's a different system. I say that but my formal education is 100% music oriented.


Very true, because you need inspiration somewhere, Beethoven him self was a avid fan of poetry & literature+ he loved the nature.


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Well friends, I've had an epiphany. It came about because I was nagged by my little brother for over an hour while I was practicing a Debussy piece for rehearsal tomorrow. ....
> ..
> I'm not one to get all deep and stuff, so thanks for humoring me haha


That's a much better epiphany than Alexandra Wallace's ones :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> I'd love to give it a listen when you're done with it.





coag said:


> The music has been going on a single pitch (b' to be precise) for almost an entire minute at ppp dynamic level...rhythmic canon, invertible all interval twelve note chord, internal structuring...







:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> :lol:


:lol:

Yes but that starts on an A flat.


----------



## clavichorder

I am working with the idea that my mbti functions, which is the best psych theory I have bothered to understand and work with for figuring out relationships, are trying to revert, with some good success, to a more bright and optimistic personality, extrovert, sensing, feeling, percieving. That was how I was as a kid, very into action, but also good moral foundation. I got thinking too much. So, simply put, I'm trying to channel, and placebo, a little ESFP energy, as is what I may have had as a kid. The intuition is still very active, but my awareness of positibilities was really getting out of control. So, a need to more sensibly settle is in order(not completely, just as needed). Probably, I'm more "intuitive" but the testosterone is hitting and the need to start striving has hit....

More deliberate sometimes, so, I take on a more J approach, maybe I get introvert for that.

In the process, I have rediscovered, and continually do, how naturally athletic I am. That may be where my more natural tendencies lie, but I do have a brain, so I'll try to keep it very sufficiently in tact. I do feel like I want to let go of some the headiness, its just not me, its always really been a means to an end and I forgot that.

These are some of the esoteric ideas that I have learned can actually help me, but I am suspicious of them and always have been, and hope to just put in more elbo grease. For now, I have to be driven in my free time, to not have things interfering with me, and to take responsibility around the house so my parents can be convinced I am doing a good thing for myself, and not refer me to medication, which has been a trapping crutch, as have many other things.

I think rather than taking revenge with extreme success, I am wanting to take good care of myself with slightly more than reasonable success. Maybe it'll get more reasonable with time, but I have to keep striving. That Rolling Stones song proves ever relevant.

And now, I go on about my day

P.S., my brother is a good kid, but an obnoxious 16 year old upstart and I feel it is my job to show him whose the older brother here....


----------



## jani

I wish that day would have more than 24 hours, i don't understand how some people can feel fulfilled only with two hours of musical practice in a day.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> I wish that day would have more than 24 hours, i don't understand how some people can feel fulfilled only with two hours of musical practice in a day.


I don't understand how some people can feel fulfilled doing the same thing eight hours a day five days a week, but I understand that everyone else is not me.


----------



## aleazk

Finally I'm installed in the new city and university. I missed the first day (today) because of a very inopportune cold! . Anyway, there were no activities programmed for today, just social things.


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> Finally I'm installed in the new city and university. I missed the first day (today) because of a very inopportune cold! . Anyway, there were no activities programmed for today, just social things.


Hah! Exhibiting an obvious head cold in 'social things' would have made a _great_ first impression... and you blew it.


----------



## aleazk

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah! Exhibiting an obvious head cold in 'social things' would have made a _great_ first impression... and you blew it.


I was in a deplorable state, with a terrible neck pain also. After taking a couple of pills, I'm far better now, but sleepy.


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> I was in a deplorable state, with a terrible neck pain also. After taking a couple of pills, I'm far better now, but sleepy.


Oh yes! Participation in those social things would have transferred the pain in the neck too, you see. Well, at least you would have been sharing, which is always an endearing social act.


----------



## Vaneyes

No issue. Next opportunity, stuff tissue in your nostrils and drink lots of Scotch.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> I don't understand how some people can feel fulfilled doing the same thing eight hours a day five days a week, but I understand that everyone else is not me.


Only five days :O!


----------



## OboeKnight

jani said:


> I wish that day would have more than 24 hours, i don't understand how some people can feel fulfilled only with two hours of musical practice in a day.


I very much agree with this statement.


----------



## KenOC

Big day today. Added some epsom salts to my hydroponic hot pepper garden to address a crinkly-leaf problem. You may not think that's too exciting, but...it is!


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, I got a call recently from the director of a local youth orchestra. She asked me if I could attend the dress rehearsal and play their Spring concert. Apparently the oboist they have isn't very advanced yet. She said that she'd heard of my reputation and I'd been recommended by many people. I explained that I was involved in another youth orchestra on the days that they have rehearsal and would have to check with the director to see if I could miss one day. ....that didn't go over well with my other director. He didn't want me to miss to play in another orchestra. I was a bit upset because people miss rehearsal all the time for less-important things, but told him that was fine. So, I called the lady back and told her I couldn't get out of rehearsal and unfortunately wouldn't be able to help her. I thought it was over with, and then she called me back and offered to pay me if I could attend any rehearsal at all and play the concert. Of course, I had agreed to help with no thought of payment, but payment is definitely motivation 
I had to get a bit crafty. I fished around and found a day that there would be no rehearsal for my own orchestra, and now I can attend the other rehearsal and perform the concert! Problem solved.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

In 15 hours I will be giving a presentation that I have not even started work on.


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In 15 hours I will be giving a presentation that I have not even started work on.


 Oh well, another 14 hours and 59 minutes before you need to do anything. Why rush.

Reminds me of the Spaniard trying to explain "manana" to an Irishman. After a while, the Irishman remarked, "We don't have any word with quite that degree of urgency."


----------



## jani

Got my new drummer....
HIDDEN TEXT!
IT'S A EzDRUMMER SOFTWARE!


----------



## clavichorder

An update on my situation for those who might be interested: 

Regarding a girl that I have been "obsessed with." 

Perhaps in the future, I can say something nice to her without any agenda, because I think I admire her as a person more and more, but for now, the point is to absolve myself of this obsession. I feel happy at the thought that she could really appreciate this, but I can't even allow that to happen to much in my head right now, more so I hope to feel good at the fact that I'm may have a situation where I can be a little nicer. She was starting to be nicer to me to resolve that conflict, and I took it the wrong way for several weeks without being able to see that. 

I hope to be receptive to whether she and others have been irritated or bothered by me lately(even though I keep this stuff to myself), so I can know what I've been doing wrong, while still keep in mind the desire I have right now to right my life and get it on a good and emotionally healthy course. 

am also starting to know better internally, that I can do okay with less detailed guidance than I have been seeking.

So, yay for not going too far with a bad idea. I am happy that I could allow myself such flexibility and still get back on track. Perhaps I'll be a littler more cautious with these things for a while. In other ways, I am starting to feel much less clouding anxiety.


----------



## jani

Watching guitar videos,
poor John was forced to practice on a Violin before he was good enough to play guitar!


----------



## Novelette

Obsessing over a person who means much to you is difficult to deal with, Clavichorder, I know what it's like.

I'm glad to hear that you've felt less anxiety lately, I hope that that continues!


----------



## clavichorder

And for now, I'm not even sure what she means. All I know, is that I've worked through a lot of stuff in this second time of fixating on her. And I may not get to be gratified by this, and it would not be good for me to be gratified right now, I suspect. So, being friendly without an agenda, that's what I want to do.


----------



## clavichorder

I am starting to see my posts here more as journalling. And now I'm realizing that I can do that in my head without even writing anything, although I might want to carry a note pad again. That way I can use my own abilities of self criticism, which are actually pretty well developed when my thoughts get out there. If something seems wrong, I can advocate for myself with a trustworthy person. 

I am very slow in with my people skills, but they exist down in there, so I realize that in order to have better social skills that don't risk my emotional well being, I need to really slow down my thoughts and get things out there that could be helped.


----------



## Vaneyes

Keep on keeping on, Clavi. Fred's hoping you'll become famous, so he can publish and sell your posts.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I am starting to see my posts here more as journalling. And now I'm realizing that I can do that in my head without even writing anything, although I might want to carry a note pad again. That way I can use my own abilities of self criticism, which are actually pretty well developed when my thoughts get out there. If something seems wrong, I can advocate for myself with a trustworthy person.
> 
> I am very slow in with my people skills, but they exist down in there, so I realize that in order to have better social skills that don't risk my emotional well being, I need to really slow down my thoughts and get things out there that could be helped.


Hmm..unless you live somewhere like Wales, United Kingdom, where the population of sheep outnumber people, it's hard to argue for geographical undersocialisation 

Our internet has been down due to snowstorms. Power! Electricity! All are down. I had a rather irritating txtmsg from a friend during this fallout with a single quote which drove me towards murderous rage. At the minute, hypersensitivity (and it's about -9 degrees C) is really annoying me. She simply wrote:

"Why are you giving me the silent treatment?"

Dammit! If I wasn't, I sure as sleet will now! I've now got a wet patch on my bum from sliding into one of those 'fake' snow puddles. In case you've never seen these, these come mostly to stalk unsuspecting victims, and in 20centimetres of snow, as you plough through it happily kicking the snow away, as if it was the winter version of autumn leaves being rustled left and right, this snow puddle has a thin layer of slush like ice, which makes it look like it will go flying like the colours of autumn, only, more like the slush of winter. And with one fell swoop, the slush offers no resistance as the unsuspecting foot slices it fast and realises there is 30cm puddle of icey water under that fake snow puddle sneaking up on unsuspecting pedestrians.

Boy it's not nice typing in underwear trying to dry off :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today was going to be my first day on the new job, and for some reason I spent the whole night thinking about it instead of sleeping (that's something unusual for me, usually I sleep like a dead baby anywhere and under any conditions). Well, this morning, just as my half-dead, aching-headed and hurting-eyed self was going to leave the house, my boss called me and said they are having some major computer problem, so I'd better start tomorrow. I am not even sure whether to be happy or sad about it, but for now I am going back to bed.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In 15 hours I will be giving a presentation that I have not even started work on.


Well stop messing about here,that is more important than this.


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today was going to be my first day on the new job, and for some reason I spent the whole night thinking about it instead of sleeping (that's something unusual for me, usually I sleep like a dead baby anywhere and under any conditions). Well, this morning, just as my half-dead, aching-headed and hurting-eyed self was going to leave the house, my boss called me and said they are having some major computer problem, so I'd better start tomorrow. I am not even sure whether to be happy or sad about it, but for now I am going back to bed.


Chill out,all will bb well.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

jani said:


> poor John was forced to practice on a Violin before he was good enough to play guitar!


Oh yeah, poor John.


----------



## Kopachris

Some of the requests I see on hotel reservations make me pause. "REQ NEAR ELEV HAS AIR." As opposed to, say, keeping the elevator in a vacuum chamber? I'm guessing the request means the guest wants the room to be close to the elevator because he/she is on oxygen.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Some of the requests I see on hotel reservations make me pause. "REQ NEAR ELEV HAS AIR." As opposed to, say, keeping the elevator in a vacuum chamber? I'm guessing the request means the guest wants the room to be close to the elevator because he/she is on oxygen.


That would be my guess too. That we have to guess diminishes the likelihood of getting the room she needs though. Not good thinking. Just because _my_ thinking has been less than brilliant lately, doesn't mean she has to emulate me.


----------



## EricABQ

I drove over a freshly road-killed skunk this morning. I didn't see it coming so I didn't close the vents and I got a full load of the smell sucked in. Funked up my whole car. Not the most pleasant thing in the world. 

Still, I'm having a better day than the skunk.


----------



## clavichorder

My drive to try very hard snapped a little yesterday without bring me into depression. I had a crazy day for me, got lost on my way to the concert because I walked there on food, and didn't know where I was, just wanted to assume it would work out. Made it late. Didn't have my clothing. I wasn't even getting anxious as I was walking and I knew I was late, that's how disconnected I've been, so I thought to myself this is bad, and it gradually grew into just under enough hysteria, which I tried not to let out to much, to get me fairly driven to get there. I have way too much self control I think, and that needs to loosen up. I am good at stopping myself from moving in a bad direction, but terrible at encouraging myself to move along in a good one. And I am terrible at listening to good advice from people, but I forgive myself of that, because I have had to really shut out some awful awful criticisms from people who want to take credit for my well being, that I need to have for myself a little more. I only want that, if someone is desirous of giving it to me, and I really like them. I'll still be patient with folks I don't seem to like or get so well at first, because I hung out with a guy yesterday, with some worse cognitive and attention issues than myself, who was better at coping with it than me. Phrased that way, its a great sense of perspective there. Some of his coping ideas were really helpful, and he just threw them out there really easily, being as socially oblivious as he seems to be and want to remain. Very active mind, and I used to have one myself, before I started gathering all this static information which would cloud my brain too much and dictated what I do. 

It is a work in progress, and I am relaxed into it a little more. People in my singers group were embarrassingly supportive of me, so I find it hard to even acknowledge it very publicly to them. I kind of just don't give a ****, and I admit that now, but mostly about the really naggy stuff folks have pushed down my throat. I desire to listen to people, but I don't want to take nagging.


----------



## clavichorder

Oh, and that girl actually thinks I'm cute, I learned without really even asking to learn, from one of her friends, who was kind enough to want to try to cheer me up recently, and not even take notice too much of my idiosyncracies...I haven't even stopped to appreciate relief on that, because it'll be all dramatic, and screw that. If she thinks I'm cute, and I am more relaxed, and she has been avoiding relationships and dating in general, I would like to have an opportunity to open up myself, and would probably enjoy seeing that happen for her if it happens. Its a lovely fantasy that could be not to far off, but whatever.


----------



## Vaneyes

No, not whatever, Clavi. Active, not passive. White smoke is appearing.


----------



## Ravndal

So i passed the practical and theory audition for the classical piano college program, but not the ear training(?) test. But it's still a good chance i will get to take the test one more time. They called me and said i should send a request.

All in all, very good news. I'm very proud of my self. I have only played piano for 1,5 years, and i managed to prepare a 20 min long repertoire with difficult pieces and play it good! Proud of my self for passing the music theory test as well, since most of it was self taught.

Now i can only cross my fingers and hope for the best


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> So i passed the practical and theory audition for the classical piano college program, but not the ear training(?) test. But it's still a good chance i will get to take the test one more time. They called me and said i should send a request.
> 
> All in all, very good news. I'm very proud of my self. I have only played piano for 1,5 years, and i managed to prepare a 20 min long repertoire with difficult pieces and play it good! Proud of my self for passing the music theory test as well, since most of it was self taught.
> 
> Now i can only cross my fingers and hope for the best


Congratulations! 
What did you play?


----------



## Ravndal

Thank you! 

Bach - WTC Book1 Prelude & Fugue no 2, c minor
Beethoven - No 8 Pathetique 2 & 3 movement
Grieg - Nocturne
Prokofiev - Old Grandmother Tales no 3


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Bach - WTC Book1 Prelude & Fugue no 2, c minor
> Beethoven - No 8 Pathetique 2 & 3 movement
> Grieg - Nocturne
> Prokofiev - Old Grandmother Tales no 3


Amazing repertoire for 1,5 years of playing!  You should definitely work on the first movement of the Pathetique Sonata, it's a lot of fun to play. Also the entirety of the Tempest Sonata. These pieces are not nearly as difficult as they might seem.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ravndal

Thank you!  

Yeah, been wanting to work with the first movement, but got so incredibly tired of the other movements - and i have been waiting to jump deep in to the romantic repertoire for a loooong time now.


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Bach - WTC Book1 Prelude & Fugue no 2, c minor
> Beethoven - No 8 Pathetique 2 & 3 movement
> Grieg - Nocturne
> Prokofiev - Old Grandmother Tales no 3


Awesome Ravndal! proud of you


----------



## OboeKnight

I've had an awesome week so far...it's OGT week (required state test for all high school sophomores). Because of that, I get to sleep in every morning. Thank God for the sophomores lol.

Continuing preparation for my recital. The program looks like this so far:
_Concerto in C minor- B. Marcello
Sonata for Oboe and Piano- Hindemith
Sonata for Oboe and Piano- Saint-Saens
Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra (Mvt. 1)- Haydn_


----------



## clavichorder

Sorry, folks very dramatic individual I have become. Where is my sense of humor?


----------



## peeyaj

I'm going to Tagaytay this coming Saturday and Sunday. So excited.


----------



## jani

This just popped up to my Facebook new's feed.
You can dislike his music but you can't dislike him as a person after seeing this.
http://www.ted.com/talks/bono_the_good_news_on_poverty_yes_there_s_good_news.html

Whoops.... wrong thread i was supposed to post this to the " What are you doing right now" thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yesterday was one of the happiest days of my life.

1) I got a notification about a new orchestral institute this summer with a great scholarship deal, and since it's the inaugural year for the school, not many have applied, so I'm going to try it! Audition in 2 weeks, preparation here I go!! Somehow I'm more thrilled about this opportunity, I think because I actually have a little bit greater chance than other things I've tried for. I'll see where this leads me!

2) I got an email from someone who wants me to private teach their son for 2 months (this April and May)! I've never been asked to do this before, but it's legitimate, and if I take up the job, I will have achieved something I've really wanted to do in a long time, which is to get teaching experience and make money. I really hope it's feasible for me to teach while in school, I'm doing a lot of credits, but I may just be able to handle it. I'll see where this goes.

3) This topped it all though: a very close old friend that I broke up with last semester contacted me yesterday saying he wanted to reconcile with me, 5 months later. My mind was blown, I was so stunned and happy, I had thought I had lost his friendship forever. I've now officially reconciled with him, and may our friendship continue for much longer to come!

My mind was blown going to sleep last night. So many good things happening in one day, I could barely believe it. I will trust my God that these are His gifts to me, and I feel compelled to take advantage of these opportunities for a greater good for me, but His will be done.


----------



## clavichorder

The concert is today. Had another one earlier this week and it was so stressful that I got into stress mode and have probably stabilized into it a little for the time being. I hope I can really decompress and have some space after this. Yesterday I felt drunk all day, and way too uninhibited, but it was sleep deprivation I think and too much anxiety. 

Lets hope the psychiatrists who my parents are taking me to since things have been so bothersome to them and myself lately, understand that this is all as the result of me overworking myself in the way that I know how to do.

Also, I believe that I have had an issue of "the boy who cried wolf" lately. I get panicked and want to blame this and that. When there is a real problem, those who could assist me don't listen really. Maybe too much therapy.


----------



## OboeKnight

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yesterday was one of the happiest days of my life.
> 
> 1) I got a notification about a new orchestral institute this summer with a great scholarship deal, and since it's the inaugural year for the school, not many have applied, so I'm going to try it! Audition in 2 weeks, preparation here I go!! Somehow I'm more thrilled about this opportunity, I think because I actually have a little bit greater chance than other things I've tried for. I'll see where this leads me!
> 
> 2) I got an email from someone who wants me to private teach their son for 2 months (this April and May)! I've never been asked to do this before, but it's legitimate, and if I take up the job, I will have achieved something I've really wanted to do in a long time, which is to get teaching experience and make money. I really hope it's feasible for me to teach while in school, I'm doing a lot of credits, but I may just be able to handle it. I'll see where this goes.
> 
> 3) This topped it all though: a very close old friend that I broke up with last semester contacted me yesterday saying he wanted to reconcile with me, 5 months later. My mind was blown, I was so stunned and happy, I had thought I had lost his friendship forever. I've now officially reconciled with him, and may our friendship continue for much longer to come!
> 
> My mind was blown going to sleep last night. So many good things happening in one day, I could barely believe it. I will trust my God that these are His gifts to me, and I feel compelled to take advantage of these opportunities for a greater good for me, but His will be done.


Amazing news! Very happy for you  I've been wanting to teach private lessons for a while now but oddly enough, no one wants to learn oboe, imagine that lol. Sounds like a blessing has been poured out from Heaven! Hold on to it, because wherever there is a blessing, darkness lurks around the corner to try and steal it away. Be on your guard.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> The concert is today. Had another one earlier this week and it was so stressful that I got into stress mode and have probably stabilized into it a little for the time being. I hope I can really decompress and have some space after this. Yesterday I felt drunk all day, and way too uninhibited, but it was sleep deprivation I think and too much anxiety.
> 
> Lets hope the psychiatrists who my parents are taking me to since things have been so bothersome to them and myself lately, understand that this is all as the result of me overworking myself in the way that I know how to do.
> 
> Also, I believe that I have had an issue of "the boy who cried wolf" lately. I get panicked and want to blame this and that. When there is a real problem, those who could assist me don't listen really. Maybe too much therapy.


Good luck. You've been a gentleman and a scholar, and you don't deserve a fraction of the pain you've been through. *salutes*

Really, any decent person doesn't deserve a fraction of the pain they go through, but in the end, the pain is part of what makes them a decent person. And that sounds so cliched that I think I'll white-text it.


----------



## Head_case

It's late evening and I'm still working. 

Thinking about being stalked this time last year, and how I've managed not to be stalked for 30 days exactly (the last time was Valentine's day), I'm now starting to think this is too good to be true. 

Now, I feel, when thinking about what I write, I realise that I am being stalked by a semi-colon with an open ended parenthesis


----------



## Ukko

Head_case said:


> It's late evening and I'm still working.
> 
> Thinking about being stalked this time last year, and how I've managed not to be stalked for 30 days exactly (the last time was Valentine's day), I'm now starting to think this is too good to be true.
> 
> Now, I feel, when thinking about what I write, I realise that I am being stalked by a semi-colon with an open ended parenthesis


Stalkers that smile and wink at you are particularly confounding, eh?


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> Stalkers that smile and wink at you are particularly confounding, eh?


I was going to click "Like" on that post, but then I didn't want to give you the wrong message. :wink:


----------



## Head_case

> I've been wanting to teach private lessons for a while now but oddly enough, no one wants to learn oboe, imagine that lol. Sounds like a blessing has been poured out from Heaven! Hold on to it, because wherever there is a blessing, darkness lurks around the corner to try and steal it away. Be on your guard.


It's okay ....just hand over that oboe and we'll let you go! :lol:

Maybe the bar is too high? Unless you have a rental school which hires out oboes. I can't remember how much they cost, but the cost for a basic beginners one out of plastic resin was astronomical. Whereas a beginner flute is around US$200-400, and a clarinet can be as cheap as US$100-200, oboes are 10x more! 

Would you feel confident enough to give clarinet lessons? Most music teachers I know are doublers, just to pull in the students. One teaches voice and piano. Another teacher teaches flute and sax (a common combination). I suppose it's possible to teach 1x instrument + theory, but no one I know goes for just theory lessons...most have those with the practice instrument.


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> It's okay ....just hand over that oboe and we'll let you go! :lol:
> 
> Maybe the bar is too high? Unless you have a rental school which hires out oboes. I can't remember how much they cost, but the cost for a basic beginners one out of plastic resin was astronomical. Whereas a beginner flute is around US$200-400, and a clarinet can be as cheap as US$100-200, oboes are 10x more!
> 
> Would you feel confident enough to give clarinet lessons? Most music teachers I know are doublers, just to pull in the students. One teaches voice and piano. Another teacher teaches flute and sax (a common combination). I suppose it's possible to teach 1x instrument + theory, but no one I know goes for just theory lessons...most have those with the practice instrument.


I could definitely do clarinet lessons. The only thing I can't really teach is the extreme high range and I don't know all the alternate fingerings (there is an abundance of them) but I know a great many.


----------



## Head_case

All you need are your grade exams and a portfolio of performances then off you go - no need to worry about teaching the high end and alt. fingerings. Just select family friends' children and start off giving basic lessons only to absolute learners.

A friend of mine who did her last qualification in harp does that. She can teach to a higher standard but chooses within her comfort zone. She says because she has not had formal teaching experience, she's drawing mostly from her own learning in a 1:1 level to help students pass their basic grade exams. That's comfortable for her - she advertises by word of mouth and through friends' recommendations. That gets enough students for her to get by. 

Maybe you could start off that way? Just reject any students who are too demanding or want alt. fingerings and force them to stick with the basics without ever admitting that you don't know :lol:

I asked her if she would teach me harp. 

She said no. I was too stupid to learn lol.


----------



## clavichorder

Thank you all for the encouragement very much. Very kind words Kopa. 

Bah, other text needs to go. Some good things lately.


----------



## Ramako

I have decided to spend less time on TC - which I have been doing recently as well.

I have also decided to take composition less seriously - without (yet) giving up on it as my first priority. The reason is that I realised since my A-levels about 2 years ago I have been composing _extremely_ slowly, to the extent that I have essentially only written 5 pieces in that time. This is because I have been agonising over every note to an extreme degree, with set periods to compose and everything. I have decided to keep these, as much as possible, but also to start composing _at leisure_ as well, like I used to all the time. This will allow me to compose more and to _learn_ composition by composing more, which is what I really need to do, but at the same time not take these other, parallel, compositions so seriously, so that I can actually make progress on them rather than killing myself in anxiety that they are not immortal masterpieces all the time. They can be whatever I want, as pastiche as I want, as crazy as I want, but hopefully I will make much more progress this way. And besides, they should be good enough that I can use them if someone wants a recital piece out of me anyway.

On a slightly different note, I will be making the final Haydn symphony thread shortly (once I have decided its format) and quite fancy making the Haydn string quartet series of threads Novelette suggested. I will have to do some research on the early ones however, before making them, because I don't think I have them all, or indeed know exactly how many there are etc.


----------



## clavichorder

With some humility, I will say that I am starting to actually feel better.


----------



## Cnote11

clavichorder said:


> With some humility, I will say that I am starting to actually feel better.


Glad to hear it.

I haven't been around whatsoever lately because of school and my circumstances. I would like to thank you all for your best wishes, as they are much appreciated it. They mean more to me than 99% of the ones I received at the funeral itself. One day I hope to return to TC and see the same old faces, as I miss conversing with many of you. Once again, thank you, and until the day we meet again, farewell!


----------



## jani

Cnote11 said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> I haven't been around whatsoever lately because of school and my circumstances. I would like to thank you all for your best wishes, as they are much appreciated it. They mean more to me than 99% of the ones I received at the funeral itself. One day I hope to return to TC and see the same old faces, as I miss conversing with many of you. Once again, thank you, and until the day we meet again, farewell!


Cnote11
Do you feel any better now?
It must be hard for you and your dad but try to go continue your life as well as you can.


----------



## OboeKnight

Had my first reed making lesson this morning. We practiced tying blanks, and I was taught how to shape and fold a gouged piece of cane. Fun stuff.

After I got home there was an occurrence that I'd rather not disclose, but it left me feeling depressed for the greater part of the day. I usually don't allow myself to fall prey to depression but sometimes it's inevitable...anyway, I finally pulled myself together an hour or so ago and practiced. Saint-Saens, Hindemith, and Merry Mount Suite (for orchestra). Hopefully church will revive my spirits in the morning.


----------



## neoshredder

My forums' domain got deleted due to copyright infringement. Didn't know spam can shut you down. Internet has been acting slow the last few days as well. My dad is really not friendly with me lately. But tonight has been the best I've felt in awhile. That's why I'm on here now.


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> My forums' domain got deleted due to copyright infringement. Didn't know spam can shut you down.


Are you going to take that lying down, or are you going to do something about it?!  When life gives you lemons, made lemon grenades.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1) I got a notification about a new orchestral institute this summer with a great scholarship deal, and since it's the inaugural year for the school, not many have applied, so I'm going to try it! Audition in 2 weeks, preparation here I go!! Somehow I'm more thrilled about this opportunity, I think because I actually have a little bit greater chance than other things I've tried for. I'll see where this leads me!
> 
> 2) I got an email from someone who wants me to private teach their son for 2 months (this April and May)! I've never been asked to do this before, but it's legitimate, and if I take up the job, I will have achieved something I've really wanted to do in a long time, which is to get teaching experience and make money. I really hope it's feasible for me to teach while in school, I'm doing a lot of credits, but I may just be able to handle it. I'll see where this goes.


On the first point, yes, my parents have allowed me to try to apply, I will do the online application very soon, and I've already begun to practice for it.

On the second point, yes, it's settled now! I'm going to teach this young flutist in about 3 weeks. This astounding good fortune further encouraged my parents to allow me to apply for the orchestral institute I just heard about, because it's in California, and if I got in, a plane trip ticket would be about as much as I may make now in the next few months.


----------



## jani

Just shaved off my peachfuzz, i guess that i still have to grow before i can grow sexy manly mustache .


----------



## jani

Ok here is the set list for the concert that i am gonna go to.

Radu Lupu 
piano 
Jukka-Pekka Saraste 
conductor 

Beethoven 
Leonore Overture 
Beethoven 
Piano Concerto No. 1 
Beethoven 
Symphony No. 5


----------



## Ramako

That looks like an excellent concert jani, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ravndal

Radu Lupu is a legend. Lucky you!


----------



## Head_case

All the budding musicians and performers here ....are on the go go go !!! Rite of Spring 



OboeKnight said:


> Had my first reed making lesson this morning. We practiced tying blanks, and I was taught how to shape and fold a gouged piece of cane. Fun stuff.
> 
> After I got home there was an occurrence that I'd rather not disclose, but it left me feeling depressed for the greater part of the day. I usually don't allow myself to fall prey to depression but sometimes it's inevitable...anyway, I finally pulled myself together an hour or so ago and practiced. Saint-Saens, Hindemith, and Merry Mount Suite (for orchestra). Hopefully church will revive my spirits in the morning.


Oh no. Well I guess sadness is part of that palette of emotional colour in life: it taints one too much if one has it early
enough, although sunny side up: it too, passes, and then it becomes just that: just one palette, amongst the richness of
emotion to come in later years :cheers:

It was about 6-8 degrees today. I trekked through the woods, and I was heart-broken to see some of my favourite trees
had been toppled in the snowstorms. The woodlands where I spend my free time and wander looked like it had been 
desecrated by war. Even the forestry department were out hacking off limp trees, felling them to make sure they could not
fall precariously.

I found a trail I hadn't been to: covered in mud and trekked up it for 5 minutes. There wasn't anyone in sight, so I whipped out my Bach flute sonatas with my fingerless gloves (you need these if you are an outdoor flute player) and my metal Boehm flute which I don't care for very much and started playing. Brrrrr!!! I lost the bottom end octave notes for the first few minutes and I could see my breathe vapour into the air. This is the coldest I've ever played and by sonata no. V, I was really getting into it!

In between a page turn (grumble grumble....these things always slow us down), suddenly from nowhere, a voice shouted out to me:

"Why are you playing?"

I was stunned. No answer.

She asked again. "Why are you playing?"

I mumbled: "sorry...? I didn't realise I was trespassing".

She responded: "No you're not. I heard it and came over. It's just so beautiful it made me cry. Thank you."

After that, she offered me a cup of tea. I had no idea where on earth, in the middle of woods, she had a kettle :lol:


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> I found a trail I hadn't been to: covered in mud and trekked up it for 5 minutes. There wasn't anyone in sight, so I whipped out my Bach flute sonatas with my fingerless gloves (you need these if you are an outdoor flute player) and my metal Boehm flute which I don't care for very much and started playing. Brrrrr!!! I lost the bottom end octave notes for the first few minutes and I could see my breathe vapour into the air. This is the coldest I've ever played and by sonata no. V, I was really getting into it!
> 
> In between a page turn (grumble grumble....these things always slow us down), suddenly from nowhere, a voice shouted out to me:
> 
> "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I was stunned. No answer.
> 
> She asked again. "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I mumbled: "sorry...? I didn't realise I was trespassing".
> 
> She responded: "No you're not. I heard it and came over. It's just so beautiful it made me cry. Thank you."
> 
> After that, she offered me a cup of tea. I had no idea where on earth, in the middle of woods, she had a kettle :lol:


Haha that's awesome! I've always wants to play out in the woods...it seems like it would be so peaceful. The free tea is always nice as well lll


----------



## jani

Head_case said:


> All the budding musicians and performers here ....are on the go go go !!! Rite of Spring
> 
> Oh no. Well I guess sadness is part of that palette of emotional colour in life: it taints one too much if one has it early
> enough, although sunny side up: it too, passes, and then it becomes just that: just one palette, amongst the richness of
> emotion to come in later years :cheers:
> 
> It was about 6-8 degrees today. I trekked through the woods, and I was heart-broken to see some of my favourite trees
> had been toppled in the snowstorms. The woodlands where I spend my free time and wander looked like it had been
> desecrated by war. Even the forestry department were out hacking off limp trees, felling them to make sure they could not
> fall precariously.
> 
> I found a trail I hadn't been to: covered in mud and trekked up it for 5 minutes. There wasn't anyone in sight, so I whipped out my Bach flute sonatas with my fingerless gloves (you need these if you are an outdoor flute player) and my metal Boehm flute which I don't care for very much and started playing. Brrrrr!!! I lost the bottom end octave notes for the first few minutes and I could see my breathe vapour into the air. This is the coldest I've ever played and by sonata no. V, I was really getting into it!
> 
> In between a page turn (grumble grumble....these things always slow us down), suddenly from nowhere, a voice shouted out to me:
> 
> "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I was stunned. No answer.
> 
> She asked again. "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I mumbled: "sorry...? I didn't realise I was trespassing".
> 
> She responded: "No you're not. I heard it and came over. It's just so beautiful it made me cry. Thank you."
> 
> After that, she offered me a cup of tea. I had no idea where on earth, in the middle of woods, she had a kettle :lol:


The most famous Finnish guitarist yet, goes busking-----> Get's arrested.

Skip to 1:34


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Head_case said:


> I found a trail I hadn't been to: covered in mud and trekked up it for 5 minutes. There wasn't anyone in sight, so I whipped out my Bach flute sonatas with my fingerless gloves (you need these if you are an outdoor flute player) and my metal Boehm flute which I don't care for very much and started playing. Brrrrr!!! I lost the bottom end octave notes for the first few minutes and I could see my breathe vapour into the air. This is the coldest I've ever played and by sonata no. V, I was really getting into it!
> 
> In between a page turn (grumble grumble....these things always slow us down), suddenly from nowhere, a voice shouted out to me:
> 
> "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I was stunned. No answer.
> 
> She asked again. "Why are you playing?"
> 
> I mumbled: "sorry...? I didn't realise I was trespassing".
> 
> She responded: "No you're not. I heard it and came over. It's just so beautiful it made me cry. Thank you."
> 
> *After that, she offered me a cup of tea. I had no idea where on earth, in the middle of woods, she had a kettle* :lol:


Is this an old tradition of yours, to play flute in secluded outdoors locations? Neat idea! Only I probably wouldn't want to do that since my flutes are in good shape, and I don't wanna ruin them.

In response to bolded statement above, I'm not so surprised, considering in the middle of woods, you had a flute! :lol: You probably made that lady's day.


----------



## jani

Move along sir, there used to be a post here.


----------



## Chrythes

I think I'm beginning to realize that I'm mentally retarded.


----------



## jani

Chrythes said:


> I think I'm beginning to realize that I'm mentally retarded.


Strange, people have said that to me couple times.


----------



## Kopachris

Last night, my coworker actually told me I was normal.


----------



## neoshredder

My forum got deleted. So I started a new one. I just love the power of running a forum and was gutted that the other one got deleted. But I'll move on.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> My forum got deleted. So I started a new one. I just love the power of running a forum and was gutted that the other one got deleted. But I'll move on.


Again?

Pm me the new URL!


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Last night, my coworker actually told me I was normal.


Hmm. How did you react to that insult?


----------



## Cheyenne

First I tried to read Ralph Waldo Emersons' _Essays: First Series_ and realized I was basically too stupid to comprehend it.. Then later, my inability to understand the central thesis of another essay made me severely question my intellectual capacities once again. Some Debussy cheered me up though! Simply more to learn.


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is this an old tradition of yours, to play flute in secluded outdoors locations? Neat idea! Only I probably wouldn't want to do that since my flutes are in good shape, and I don't wanna ruin them.
> 
> In response to bolded statement above, I'm not so surprised, considering in the middle of woods, you had a flute! :lol: You probably made that lady's day.


Haha...I live in the equivalent of the neighbourhood where the Stepford Wives makes Bart Simpson duck and use his head as a toilet brush :lol:

Where I live has one of the most expensive property costs per sq.m2...the landlords are territorial....and feudal. They will eat my balls for breakfast if I so much as squeak!

So about 2 years ago when I decided I wanted to play flute again it was natural just to practice in the woodlands to avoid disturbing others. I found the valleys and the lakes offer better sound reflection...the sonorous flute just carries across the woodlands this way. That way I didn't annoy anyone. It is really relaxing...but you have to adapt your concert playing. You need strong file clamp clips to lock down the sheet music in case the wind blows it into the water (done that). Carry pocket alcohol after you fight off pet dogs trying to chew the end of my flute :lol: bring insect repellent, lip balm, water...and as a woman, bring a friend since sometimes weirdos hang out in the woods. I don't mean flute playing weirdos....other not nice weirdos!

I don.t think my flutes are as expensive as your conservatory grade flutes. I play a Yamaha 611 although I have a great vintage Boehm which has been through the war. I picked it up for less than $50US and it plays better than a Yamaha 211...just battered looking. Boehm flutes are so cheap these days and even the cheap made in China ones are very good. One thing about outdoor playing: volume and penetration is more impressive than intonation - I leave a flute in the car in case I find a nice spot to stop by.

Try it sometime ...! It helps keep playing live music free as a part of a living tradition so that people come to appreciate classical music


----------



## Ukko

Head_case said:


> [...]
> Try it sometime ...! It helps keep playing live music free as a part of a living tradition so that people come to appreciate classical music


_There's_ a notion I like. And what could be more 'natural' than woodwinds in the woods?


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> Haha...I live in the equivalent of the neighbourhood where the Stepford Wives makes Bart Simpson duck and use his head as a toilet brush :lol:
> 
> Where I live has one of the most expensive property costs per sq.m2...the landlords are territorial....and feudal. They will eat my balls for breakfast if I so much as squeak!
> 
> So about 2 years ago when I decided I wanted to play flute again it was natural just to practice in the woodlands to avoid disturbing others. I found the valleys and the lakes offer better sound reflection...the sonorous flute just carries across the woodlands this way. That way I didn't annoy anyone. It is really relaxing...but you have to adapt your concert playing. You need strong file clamp clips to lock down the sheet music in case the wind blows it into the water (done that). Carry pocket alcohol after you fight off pet dogs trying to chew the end of my flute :lol: bring insect repellent, lip balm, water...and as a woman, bring a friend since sometimes weirdos hang out in the woods. I don't mean flute playing weirdos....other not nice weirdos!
> 
> I don.t think my flutes are as expensive as your conservatory grade flutes. I play a Yamaha 611 although I have a great vintage Boehm which has been through the war. I picked it up for less than $50US and it plays better than a Yamaha 211...just battered looking. Boehm flutes are so cheap these days and even the cheap made in China ones are very good. One thing about outdoor playing: volume and penetration is more impressive than intonation - I leave a flute in the car in case I find a nice spot to stop by.
> 
> Try it sometime ...! It helps keep playing live music free as a part of a living tradition so that people come to appreciate classical music


Maybe the film *Deliverance* (1972) could be remade with a flute part.


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Haha that's awesome! I've always wants to play out in the woods...it seems like it would be so peaceful. The free tea is always nice as well lll


One day we should all have a burlesque masked youtube vid uploads of anonymous TCers playing in the woodlands 

You mentioned somewhere that sometimes our busy little minds preoccupied with distraction forget the knowing related to feeling blessed. I think sometimes my head gets into paper tiger battle mode at the pen pushing office job that by the end of the day I am easily switched off by genuine encounters with strangers ...so it was a wondreful eyeopener in the woods.

I have to say though I have had some pretty bad experiences. One was being stalked by a sinister hairy looking 6ft 6" cross between Cromagnon and Australopithecus man. My dog was so uncomfortable and didn't stop barking I lost my metronome time of 168 :lol: He circled me twice ....there were other country walkers and I just had this vibe that he was waiting for the others to disappear. So I hit fourth octave and rushed the air speed until my ears splintered then I grabbed my music stand and dog lead and sprinted off in the same direction as the walkers purposefully turning around to wave at him.

Don't know why I do that, but if someone is trying to scheme or give out bad vibes, I'll make sure they are aware that I'm not going to melt into the snow and pretend I don't notice....

But that's only happened once. Next time I'll arm myself with a high pitch Eb piccolo lol


----------



## clavichorder

Chrythes said:


> I think I'm beginning to realize that I'm mentally retarded.


Join the club. We can all be Beevis and Butthead together. Back to the good old days of those crazy community threads that went unnoticed by the mods and got 25 page long or so, in one day.


----------



## clavichorder

I just can't win, once again. Hopefully the mood will calm down. Stupid abilify, makes things too smooth.


----------



## neoshredder

My forum is back up? Now I don't know what to do. I was all mentally prepared to go with the new forum. Not sure I want to put my domain back on that forum in fear of deletion. Though I deleted all the spam. Maybe too late though.


----------



## Chrythes

clavichorder said:


> Join the club. We can all be Beevis and Butthead together. Back to the good old days of those crazy community threads that went unnoticed by the mods and got 25 page long or so, in one day.


I think I also came across a new religion - it's called Ego Idiotus. It doesn't require any physical temples, since all the rituals take place in one's mind. It's fueled by only one thing - self hatred, but first one must realize the Truth - that he's an Idiot and must seek no more. It's important to keep the stagnation, self loathing and the social isolation in a status quo, as when one of these becomes less dominating the perception of Truth becomes distorted and for a while can be ignored. Often it's of no worry - since regression is due, but the fruits wielded by the temporary deviation can cause some positive delusional thoughts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> Strange, people have said that to me couple times.


I'd be please if it was just a couple of times................


----------



## Praeludium

Practice is going fine and I feel like I'm going to break through the next level both at the guitar and the piano. What I must do to practice properly is now much clearer, but I know there's still a lot of room for improvement (by practising away from the instrument, being more concentrated, using better memorization methods, better analysis of the technicals problems, better analysis of the pieces, better posture, etc.) - but that's not a problem since it means I'm sure I'll keep progressing a lot in the 5, 10 or 20 following years 

Now I need to find more time to work on harmony/analysis/composition ! I also decided to work on ear training/solfège 1x45 min/1 hour everyday. So far I've been able to do it. The hard part is to keep doing it until it becomes an habit. I have to do the same from harmony, composition, etc.


----------



## jani

Feeling happy first time in this week!
The anxiety was caused by a lack of social interaction with others + i thought that my obsessive music hobby has driven away all my friends, but there is a bright light in the end of the tunnel.
After apologizeing, i have at least three meetings with my friends ( who i thought that they wouldn't care because of my Assh*lene's) I am gonna make sure that to plant a seed for future growth and water it so i can rebuild some kinda social life.

All that hit like a lighting from a bright sky a week ago.
It has been boiling in me since then, i haven't told anyone because i am one of those people who try to handle all their problems alone in their head.

So now that i have all that handled, i feel relieved!

I guess that this was one of my big lessons which i will experience in life.As the old saying goes
A smart man learns from others mistakes
An average joe learns from his own mistakes
A stupid man never learns.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


----------



## Ukko

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


Hey, that makes me happy too!


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats, OK. Hard work paid off.

View attachment 15092


----------



## Ravndal

Well done! Congratulations


----------



## OboeKnight

Thanks!! I appreciate it


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


Yay!!! Congratulations :cheers: :cheers:

It couldn't happen to a nicer oboe player 

Don't blow that 16k all at once on party vuvuzelas lol


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> It couldn't happen to a nicer oboe player
> 
> Don't blow that 16k all at once on party vuvuzelas lol


I'll give a valiant effort not to. No promises


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Two more exams (and another half really...) to go and I'll be finished with them for the rest of the term!!!


----------



## cwarchc

Just been referred for an MRI scan on my back


----------



## Sonata

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


that's wonderful!


----------



## clavichorder

....nvm....

Hello there. Lol.


----------



## EricABQ

I gave blood today and let's just say that this particular tech was not the most skilled in the art of sticking a vein. Normally I'm not bothered at all but this was quite painful. 

But, I did my civic duty. Also,I'm an O negative so I seem to be in demand.


----------



## aleazk

^^lol, my blood type (AB+) is in the "troll" category: I can receive blood from a donor of any type, but my blood is only useful for a recipient of my same type. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


Well done indeed, OboeKnight! Congratulations and may you have continuing success in your chosen profession. :cheers:


----------



## moody

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


Many,many congratulations !!!


----------



## clavichorder

I played an excellent game of basketball with a group of mostly middle aged men, before I came back, went to bed, and then woke up and am now searching for a good romantic era piano piece to prepare. I am thinking about a Mendelssohn song without words, but the Brahms op. 118 no. 1 seems like a great one. These are both a bit more ambitious though than he intended...not sure if its necessary but I want to do something I really like. A piece by Chabrier would be excellent too, or maybe I could start working on that easier Medtner piece again. I mentioned the Schumann scenes from childhood and he seemed to think that was a good thought, but he has not yet witnessed my improved technique(or so I feel).


----------



## Sonata

Traveling downstate next weekend for Easter and my nephew's first birthday party. WOW time goes by fast. Can't believe my little girls' first will be only four months behind  Can't believe how quickly they grow.

This weekend though: my next piano lesson  Better polish up my "Jingle Bells" tonight :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

aleazk said:


> ^^lol, my blood type (AB+) is in the "troll" category: I can receive blood from a donor of any type, but my blood is only useful for a recipient of my same type. :tiphat:


I'm in the exact opposite situation.........can give to anyone but can only receive my same type.


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> ^^lol, my blood type (AB+) is in the "troll" category: I can receive blood from a donor of any type, but my blood is only useful for a recipient of my same type. :tiphat:


IOW you're mostly a *taker*.

View attachment 15210


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Just been referred for an MRI scan on my back


Re back issue, I wish you well. Hope it's resolved sooner rather than later.

Re my back, I've had no success with MRIs showing something. Which is good in a way, though one's always anxious to find the problem, so it can be dealt with pronto. My non-skeletal issues have been muscle or nerve related, and as specialists rightfully predicted, they take their own time to work it out.

Along that thinking, I've found a muscle relaxer combined with ibuprofen is good at bedtime. And daytime sessions with physio therapist or licensed masseuse (ultrasonic, massage, etc.).

Skeletal issues (pelvic, SI joint, lumbar, etc.) often won't show on a MRI either. A good chiro is often beneficial then.

Anyway, just rambling... lemme know how it goes. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Just received my acceptance letter to the Baldwin-Wallace Conservatory of Music as an oboe performance major!!! Along with $16,000 in scholarships (not counting federal aid) renewable every year. Yes, I'm quite happy


That amazing! Good luck with all your endeavors!

Something terrible has happened. The flute student I was suppose to have... doesn't exist. It has all been a scam. No money lost or anything, and didn't cause hassle, except that I was doing the email correspondence. But we figured out it is all fake. What a clever scammer!  So there goes a job opportunity lost...


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That amazing! Good luck with all your endeavors!
> 
> Something terrible has happened. The flute student I was suppose to have... doesn't exist. It has all been a scam. No money lost or anything, and didn't cause hassle, except that I was doing the email correspondence. But we figured out it is all fake. What a clever scammer!  So there goes a job opportunity lost...


What!??! Why would someone do that`?
Clearly that person has too much free time.


----------



## Flamme

He is a scammer, he does that FO living...
In my life, some money troubles, hope they will be gone soon...End of march, always the tight spot.


----------



## OboeKnight

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That amazing! Good luck with all your endeavors!
> 
> Something terrible has happened. The flute student I was suppose to have... doesn't exist. It has all been a scam. No money lost or anything, and didn't cause hassle, except that I was doing the email correspondence. But we figured out it is all fake. What a clever scammer!  So there goes a job opportunity lost...


Yeah, that's crazy. What could they gain from creating a fake flute student?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. What could they gain from creating a fake flute student?


It's complicated to explain, but what they did was give me "excess money" for this exchange student, that I would in turn give to his caretaker (I would have deducted my own payment from the check). Only, it was a fake check. It would have been fined if I tried to deposit it, and likely would have led to me giving them my own money while there would have been an error. But it didn't get yet that far, they didn't actually ask me for any money... very clever... and wicked.


----------



## OboeKnight

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's complicated to explain, but what they did was give me "excess money" for this exchange student, that I would in turn give to his caretaker (I would have deducted my own payment from the check). Only, it was a fake check. It would have been fined if I tried to deposit it, and likely would have led to me giving them my own money while there would have been an error. But it didn't get yet that far, they didn't actually ask me for any money... very clever... and wicked.


Nasty people. It's good you found out before it got too bad. How did you figure it out?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Nasty people. It's good you found out before it got too bad. How did you figure it out?


My dad called up the bank that the check was supposedly from, and there was no evidence of it being filed in their system. All the numbers on it were fake.


----------



## Vaneyes

H, sorry to hear that, and glad you caught it. Lesson learned. Amazing, what the slime of the world resort to.


----------



## OboeKnight

Gearing up fo a long weekend. Orchestra performances tonight and Sunday afternoon. The Cincinnati Symphony Youth Orchestra is teaming up with the May Festival Youth Chorus to perform Vaughn Williams' _Dona Nobis Pacem_, and i must say, it sounds incredible. The CSYO is also performing Jennifer Higdon's _SkyLine. _The concert is a benefit concert to raise money for Alzheimer's research, a noble cause. Im very glad that I can be a part of this. 2 hour dress rehearsal, dinner break, then concert. Do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dragged my sons (as per picture, take pity on them) out to god forsaken pub for lunch at a place called Boyup Brook, poetic hey! only about 289 km south of Perth (thanks Google, I just drove had no idea!) Surprisingly enough, the place was run by Irish backpackers, who were all very hung over from the previous night - guess there was not much else happening in Boyup Brook!:lol:


----------



## Head_case

Is that the result after 289km of Fred Flintstone tyres? 

Going out with family for lunch is nice. The problem is half of the younger ones don't like waking up early. The other half don't like going to bed early. Oh. That's the same half. 

The snow was falling fast this morning, turning to slush and then rain and bleak low light dullness thereafter. I was speaking to some acquaintances last night who were so excited about going out to the pub during the weekend. For me, that instills a sinking feeling as I hope and pray ..please please please! Whatever you do...DO NOT invite me! This weekend, I am becoming Mr Ms Ann Thrope! I've been sick of public spaces, with loud and uncouth women barking into my left ear and horrible men on planes and trains sneezing and coughing all over me. Living in a supposedly quiet retreat, I end up being surrounded by noise, even if it's my own flute making, err, music. 

"Why don't you come out?"

"Errr...I just want to stay indoors and enjoy the central heating" :lol:

A wide stare of disbelief from my acquaintance.

"Actually, I have reams of British classical string quartet music to listen to. I haven't listened to Vaughan Williams' String Quartets for at least 2 months. I'm getting vinyl tonearm withdrawal shakes. Look!" 

And my left arm starts shaking as my acquaintance nods his head sorrowfully and walks away. 

Well actually, I spent a fair few hours developing left hand calluses as I try and neck up my technique on playing lute. I was trying to explain that the left handed technique of a lute, can be used, like the vibrato of a violin player, when done properly, with wrist vibrato at the neck of the lute. 

My index finger is so sore that I can't feel my flute open tone holes and have to revert back to the clickety clackety keyed flute. But it's so relaxing being at home 

Thank God it's Easter!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes, I think you have picked the problem. This first pic shows what I thought we were driving and the second what the boys thoughts we were in..........


----------



## jani

I had a exciting evening, my social skills are bit rusty but i am gonna work it to shape again

I need to man up
i went to A ROCK bar today
I talked to a three women who i didn't know ( Long time since i talked to women who i don't know at all.)

When i looked were my friend was, a red head next to me watched me into my eyes and smiled and WINKED
So i talked about the bands who were playing etc..
she clearly was into me ( she was leaning towards me+had a very solid eye contact etc..)
but i wasn't able to keep it going


the bands were ok
basic radip hardrock
the first one i talked to
was into me also
but her friend said
" OH **** THIS AGAIN CAN't WE GO ANYWERE WITHOUT THIS

****

Ï went to talk to a second one
she was alone in the corner and just played with her phone
I asked if she would want to join to me and my friends, but she didn't want to.

Summary: The red head made me feel wanted ( something that i haven't felt for a long time).
Now i just feel extremely annoyed that i wasn't able to escalate any further.
Maybe i was too direct/aggressive with the girl who i asked, because she looked very shy, she sat on a way that she would be as small as possible etc... Maybe she got scared when i asked her because of my hand gestures etc...


----------



## clavichorder

I am regularly accosted by religious folks. I must have a soul that needs saving or something. Partly a joke, but I get confused sometimes and listen. The thought of being possessed by "unwholesome energies"(I wasn't actually told this, but it occurred) disturbs me, but I have a more logical brain that can and will discard that, its just that I am nice or naive enough to actually listen to people and can't avoid the sincerity with which they speak their beliefs. 

Lots of shifting perspectives really makes things confusing. I feel the need to be religious about something, so why not listening to music? That could be my safe guard and will project an "aura of faith." Lol.

Seriously though, I have been seeing a psychiatrist and have seen a need to stay in touch recently. I am not that crazy, but I have some cognitive issues that I have been hiding or not understanding properly for a very long time. Aspergers has been suggested for a long time, but socially I am smoother than the associations I have with that label, though I think I am not so good at active empathy these days. I much prefer that as a baseline rather than some personality disorder that attacks my character, which is not fair since I try very very very hard, too hard. Its kept me introverted and shy and maybe that's why I have remained hidden under a guise of socially normal. I believe that to be true, I need to know something about myself rather than just be a cynical and deprived of happiness sort of person.

In other news, I have yet another awesome piece being constructed little by little. None of it is written down. Maybe I'll finish these two this year...(honestly, I am so paranoid about religious things, I even wonder if I have to stop composing the way I do because I use "evil energies," and I want to be furious at the stupidity of that, but I'm not quite that forceful with my ego in these matters)


----------



## clavichorder

I had a dream that I should look into computer science. A fellow singer told me this, and then I spent a long time talking about myself and this prospect till they lectured me again. The dream and waking sensations afterwards certainly had more anxiety ridden thoughts than I care to communicate. At least I am finally getting some real sleep. And I honestly do wonder what I am doing right now sometimes...I have talents in music, but I have talents in other things too. If only I could get over this obsession of fixing myself and my problems, a compulsive feeling that there is something seriously wrong. I used to love facts and gathering information as a kid. I was articulate and excitable, but never a great communicator of my feelings about things. I don't think I am by nature so abstract a thinker, but I have many interests. My confidence is possibly lacking because I don't good academic qualifications. The good thing is that I am struggling and not totally floundering, and also having some social success. What is lacking is my ability to be organized and focused without feeling like people will call me a robot or cold. Why do I care? My personality wants to revert back to a little simpler and more understandable patterns of behavior, and I'm on board. Internally, I am so far out of my comfort zone....

I hope to open up to more nerdy modes of behavior, get away from this fixation on humanities and more serious things. Science fiction is a start, but I have been carrying around a book for months and can't read it. I wanted to re read "The End of Eternity" since I suspect I will be entertained and find relevance to my current situation if I try to do that, which will just ruin the fun. 

I have a friend who encourages me to continue with this self teaching road, and she is very smart and also easy for me to feel attracted to, but she has a serious chip on her shoulder and is perhaps the wrong place to be looking for encouragement, though she has still managed pretty well herself. I strongly desire to learn from some teachers right now, not about life or its written form, literature, but about specific topics.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> I am regularly accosted by religious folks. I must have a soul that needs saving or something. Partly a joke, but I get confused sometimes and listen. The thought of being possessed by "unwholesome energies"(I wasn't actually told this, but it occurred) disturbs me, but I have a more logical brain that can and will discard that, its just that I am nice or naive enough to actually listen to people and can't avoid the sincerity with which they speak their beliefs.
> 
> Lots of shifting perspectives really makes things confusing. I feel the need to be religious about something, so why not listening to music? That could be my safe guard and will project an "aura of faith." Lol.
> 
> Seriously though, I have been seeing a psychiatrist and have seen a need to stay in touch recently. I am not that crazy, but I have some cognitive issues that I have been hiding or not understanding properly for a very long time. Aspergers has been suggested for a long time, but socially I am smoother than the associations I have with that label, though I think I am not so good at active empathy these days. I much prefer that as a baseline rather than some personality disorder that attacks my character, which is not fair since I try very very very hard, too hard. Its kept me introverted and shy and maybe that's why I have remained hidden under a guise of socially normal. I believe that to be true, I need to know something about myself rather than just be a cynical and deprived of happiness sort of person.
> 
> In other news, I have yet another awesome piece being constructed little by little. None of it is written down. Maybe I'll finish these two this year...(honestly, I am so paranoid about religious things, I even wonder if I have to stop composing the way I do because I use "evil energies," and I want to be furious at the stupidity of that, but I'm not quite that forceful with my ego in these matters)





clavichorder said:


> I had a dream that I should look into computer science. A fellow singer told me this, and then I spent a long time talking about myself and this prospect till they lectured me again. The dream and waking sensations afterwards certainly had more anxiety ridden thoughts than I care to communicate. At least I am finally getting some real sleep. And I honestly do wonder what I am doing right now sometimes...I have talents in music, but I have talents in other things too. If only I could get over this obsession of fixing myself and my problems, a compulsive feeling that there is something seriously wrong. I used to love facts and gathering information as a kid. I don't think I am by nature so abstract a thinker, but I have many interests. My confidence is possibly lacking because I don't good academic qualifications. The good thing is that I am struggling and not totally floundering, and also having some social success. What is lacking is my ability to be organized and focused without feeling like people will call me a robot or cold. Why do I care? My personality wants to revert back to a little simpler and more understandable patterns of behavior, and I'm on board.
> 
> I have a friend who encourages me to continue with that road, and she is very smart and also easy for me to feel attracted to, but she has a serious chip on her shoulder and is perhaps the wrong place to be looking for encouragement, though she has still managed pretty well herself.


I know those feels, bro. I hope you get through them with your sanity intact.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> I know those feels, bro. I hope you get through them with your sanity intact.


I am taking on some of these perceptions of myself because I'm tired of feeling like an ambitious upstart or a crazy philosopher. Want things to be more real, desperately, and also relaxed and enjoyable. I think I'm actually pretty "extroverted." All this nasty pop psychology goes through my head, and right now my consideration is ENTP for my type. Or ISTJ. Its compulsive ******** at this point. Maybe I've been trying to be all ENFP when I'm really ISTJ. And yes, nobody is expected to care about this. But these stupid things go through my head compulsively and I want them to stop.

There are lots of nerds to hang out with around my community college, so when school starts up, I'll just try to talk with them about topics of interest that aren't my self and my problems...I guess.

Thank you kopa though! I am determined to keep my sanity in tact(only recently regained a little). When left to my own resources and kept in touch with a good psychiatrist, deferring more to her judgement than my friends of even parents(on certain things), I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Sonata

My husband's birthday today. I made him bacon and eggs with toast for breakfast, and will make his favorite lemon cake later. A small side interest of his lately has been astronomy, so I thought I'd try to encourage that. I bought him a Space Atlas by National Geographic. I wanted to get him a telescope as well, but I know nothing about choosing a good one, so I gave him some money and told him to get one of his choice


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ You could query _kv466_. I think that's one of his hobbies. Aside from that, you are doing good. I like those foods you are plying him with... .


----------



## Lunasong

The feeling that all is right with the world because, after 2 OTs, your team wins.


----------



## Weston

Wondering who wished for me to live in interesting times.

Let's see. I just received assignments for two more book covers when the last two were delivered past the deadline (something you NEVER do if you want to have a career), AND was requested to tweak the size of the last three because we have up and decided on a different e-book format, AND I must finish cleaning house for a family reunion starting tomorrow afternoon for which it is not ready, nor am I, AND trying to re-frame works for a big art show in Louisville in two weeks for which I am also not ready and at which I am a minor guest, AND trying to finish a new painting collaboration for same, AND facing the prospect of more mandatory overtime at my day job which I am unwilling to give up because I am too old to live a bohemian life style any more, AND feeling too busy at my craft to actually practice and get better at it, AND wanting nothing more than just to go to bed and read a trashy novel and try to understand why it is nearly April and snowing heavily in Tennessee. 

What's not to love? 

But I shouldn't be here at all. See you later if they let me have a laptop in my padded cell.


----------



## presto

My wife and I did a small exhibition of 1940's radios at our local open air museum.
I even dressed up too, great fun but it was very cold!


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> My wife and I did a small exhibition of 1940's radios at our local open air museum.
> I even dressed up too, great fun but it was very cold!


Great outfit! Man, those specs are the perfect 'finishing touch'.


----------



## OboeKnight

Weston said:


> Wondering who wished for me to live in interesting times.
> 
> Let's see. I just received assignments for two more book covers when the last two were delivered past the deadline (something you NEVER do if you want to have a career), AND was requested to tweak the size of the last three because we have up and decided on a different e-book format, AND I must finish cleaning house for a family reunion starting tomorrow afternoon for which it is not ready, nor am I, AND trying to re-frame works for a big art show in Louisville in two weeks for which I am also not ready and at which I am a minor guest, AND trying to finish a new painting collaboration for same, AND facing the prospect of more mandatory overtime at my day job which I am unwilling to give up because I am too old to live a bohemian life style any more, AND feeling too busy at my craft to actually practice and get better at it, AND wanting nothing more than just to go to bed and read a trashy novel and try to understand why it is nearly April and snowing heavily in Tennessee.
> 
> What's not to love?
> 
> But I shouldn't be here at all. See you later if they let me have a laptop in my padded cell.


And I thought I was busy  good luck with all of that! You must do some excellent work if you continue to get jobs even after missing the deadline! That should make you feel special lol


----------



## OboeKnight

Had a great time playing with an orchestra last night. Their current oboist has apparently been a no-show the last few rehearsals so they called me to play for the concert lol. Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 5 (of course), Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1, Danzon No.2 by Marquez (love), an odd piece that I forget, and Bizet's Carmen Suite. Very fun


----------



## Sonata

Teething is happening right now. To my daughter, technically not me. But as any parent knows, it really happens to EVERYONE in the household. Last night was a better night, but Sunday she was up screaming from 10:30-2:00 AM. And no amount of teething gel, tylenol, or mommy snuggles would do the trick.


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> Teething is happening right now. To my daughter, technically not me. But as any parent knows, it really happens to EVERYONE in the household. Last night was a better night, but Sunday she was up screaming from 10:30-2:00 AM. And no amount of teething gel, tylenol, or mommy snuggles would do the trick.


I assume the old "let them suck on a Bourbon soaked rag" treatment is frowned upon nowadays?


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Teething is happening right now. To my daughter, technically not me. But as any parent knows, it really happens to EVERYONE in the household. Last night was a better night, but Sunday she was up screaming from 10:30-2:00 AM. And no amount of teething gel, tylenol, or mommy snuggles would do the trick.


Hah. Whenever 'teething' is mentioned, I get the ghost of a memory suggesting that I remember the experience. Can't be the baby teeth, though (can it?). Must be the wisdom teeth or something like. I can almost feel the sensation now... OK, where's the bourbon.


----------



## Feathers

OboeKnight said:


> Had a great time playing with an orchestra last night. Their current oboist has apparently been a no-show the last few rehearsals so they called me to play for the concert lol. Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 5 (of course), Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1, Danzon No.2 by Marquez (love), an odd piece that I forget, and Bizet's Carmen Suite. Very fun


That sounds like an awesome concert! Danzon No. 2 is sooooo much fun to play!


----------



## OboeKnight

Feathers said:


> That sounds like an awesome concert! Danzon No. 2 is sooooo much fun to play!


I know! I was excited because I thought I was gonna finally get to play second part (the first part rests forever after the solo in the beginning) but I was given first part  oh well. At least I got that awesome solo again. Lol


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Whenever 'teething' is mentioned, I get the ghost of a memory suggesting that I remember the experience. Can't be the baby teeth, though (can it?). Must be the wisdom teeth or something like. I can almost feel the sensation now... OK, where's the bourbon.


Hmm. when it gets mentioned, I feel the urge to check my recorders and make sure no one under age has been having a go at them. Must be the OCD :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Had a great time playing with an orchestra last night. Their current oboist has apparently been a no-show the last few rehearsals so they called me to play for the concert lol. Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 5 (of course), Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1, Danzon No.2 by Marquez (love), an odd piece that I forget, and Bizet's Carmen Suite. Very fun


Wow.

Oboeists get invited to some of the best parties 

PS - did you pay someone to beat up the other oboeist lol


----------



## Sonata

EricABQ said:


> I assume the old "let them suck on a Bourbon soaked rag" treatment is frowned upon nowadays?


It's been suggested, actually though I haven't quite brought myself to do it. Even though I'm sure it's rather effective!


----------



## Kopachris

Leaving later this morning to fly to Nashville to visit an old friend. Good thing I have enough Mahler on my mp3 player to keep me occupied (and block out the noise) during the flight.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Singing in a choir, doing Mozart's Coronation Mass. Never heard it before, but I think it's okay.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Still one exam to go...  And it's a week late. Oh well. 

Holidays on Friday!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> My husband's birthday today. I made him bacon and eggs with toast for breakfast, and will make his favorite lemon cake later. A small side interest of his lately has been astronomy, so I thought I'd try to encourage that. I bought him a Space Atlas by National Geographic. I wanted to get him a telescope as well, but I know nothing about choosing a good one, so I gave him some money and told him to get one of his choice


And that was most generous and loving of you, Sonata.

View attachment 15484


----------



## Vaneyes

jani said:


> I had a exciting evening, my social skills are bit rusty but i am gonna work it to shape again
> 
> I need to man up
> i went to A ROCK bar today
> I talked to a three women who i didn't know ( Long time since i talked to women who i don't know at all.)
> 
> When i looked were my friend was, a red head next to me watched me into my eyes and smiled and WINKED
> So i talked about the bands who were playing etc..
> she clearly was into me ( she was leaning towards me+had a very solid eye contact etc..)
> but i wasn't able to keep it going
> 
> the bands were ok
> basic radip hardrock
> the first one i talked to
> was into me also
> but her friend said
> " OH **** THIS AGAIN CAN't WE GO ANYWERE WITHOUT THIS
> 
> ****
> 
> Ï went to talk to a second one
> she was alone in the corner and just played with her phone
> I asked if she would want to join to me and my friends, but she didn't want to.
> 
> Summary: The red head made me feel wanted ( something that i haven't felt for a long time).
> Now i just feel extremely annoyed that i wasn't able to escalate any further.
> Maybe i was too direct/aggressive with the girl who i asked, because she looked very shy, she sat on a way that she would be as small as possible etc... Maybe she got scared when i asked her because of my hand gestures etc...


"I think it may be time for a few pointers."

View attachment 15486


----------



## jani

Vaneyes said:


> "I think it may be time for a few pointers."
> 
> View attachment 15486


I will take this guys advice


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> "I think it may be time for a few pointers."
> 
> View attachment 15486


Thanks for the laugh! I can almost _hear_ Barney explaining things to _jani_.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks for the laugh! I can almost _hear_ Barney explaining things to _jani_.


Sorry i am too young to know who he is.


----------



## aleazk

lol, our relativity teacher said "so, you both (me and a friend of mine in the course) are clearly pretty good in abstract arguments and the use of abstract topological methods, now I want to see your muscles, lol", and then he gave us a ton of problems and exercises in which one has to do a lot of awful, long and extremely tedious calculations. And we can't cheat, we must do it at "brute force". Anyway, it's good, we will need to be fresh in these calculations for the thesis. (normally, one is confronted with these awful calculations in the first courses on the subject, then, once you know how to do it, you don't do it anymore!, since one can use the computer, lol)


----------



## OboeKnight

Received a letter from Miami University telling me that I will receive $7,000 a year for oboe scholarship based on my audition if I attend there this fall 
 sooo...now to wait on the rest of my financial aid from both schools before the big decision!


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Leaving later this morning to fly to Nashville to visit an old friend. Good thing I have enough Mahler on my mp3 player to keep me occupied (and block out the noise) during the flight.


(This is my first time flying by the way, and my first time traveling by myself.)

I'm currently at KSLC for a 3-hour layover. Service at the local regional airport was poor, but understandably so. I used the self check-in, then tried to make light conversation and ask a serious question ("will my checked bags automatically be loaded on the other plane?" - a reasonable question, considering this is my first time flying), which seemed to simply annoy her. I say her attitude was understandable because, working in the hospitality and travel industry myself, I know that she has a poor job and must be having a poor day.

The attendant on the plane (an EMB-120, a small commuter twin-turboprop) made up for it, though. Again, working in the hospital and travel industry myself, I understand how important it is to the company that customers feel their business is appreciated. Though the packet of complimentary peanuts was small (0.42 ounces? Really?), the attendant's attitude was appreciative, which made the whole experience much more enjoyable. (The flight from the local airport to SLC Int'l was an hour long, but felt like much less.)

Arriving in Salt Lake City, the first thing I noticed was that it was a bit confusing. The part of the E concourse where small planes disembark meets the terminal a little off to the side. The directory (which was a very large touchscreen--very cool) didn't show this discrepancy, and the signs were a little less than helpful. Eventually, I figured out that to get to terminal C (which is where my next flight is, and the path to which the directory showed me was littered with restaurants), I had to ride up the escalator unhelpfully marked "Baggage Claim."

Once I figured this out, however, the experience changed dramatically. People often deride air travel, but once I was up the escalator, the airport at once became extremely efficient. Travelers moved about in an efficient manner, navigation and locomotion aids were placed efficiently. Flight locations and times were marked (and announced) efficiently. The restaurants were extremely efficient (the McDonald's was quite busy, but I don't think I had to wait even one minute for my order to be ready). Even the placement of the shops and restaurants was very efficient. On top of it all, I could see from the people using their laptops and mobile devices that there was WiFi everywhere, and I noticed that all the terminals had clearly marked outlets on small columns between seats for people to recharge their devices (including USB outlets).

Compared to, say, 30 years ago, modern air travel is overall extremely efficient. Even compared to just 10 years ago. It seems to me to be the most efficient and, on the part of the passenger, one of the most effortless and comfortable forms of travel available today.


----------



## jani

Just purchased this yesterday, i guess that now i can officially call myself as a FANTHER!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yay I've worked out my holiday schedule for the next two weeks.

*Things to do*

Complete English essay
Complete task 2 of Music Performance Unit 1
Complete guitar duo composition called "Please Do Not Feed The Fish" and have the score ready before next term starts
Complete Macedonian folk song arrangement and have the score and parts ready by next term
Continue working on my other composition "Grossmutterakkord"
Practise every day

Sunday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on essay
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF (Please Do Not Feed The Fish)
Monday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on MP2 (Music Performance task 2)
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF and folk song arrangement
Tuesday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on essay
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF and GMA (Grossmutterakkord)
Wednesday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on MP2
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF
Thursday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on essay
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF and folk song
Friday
AM: 1 hr practise, work on MP2
PM: 1 hr practise, work on PDNFTF and GMA
Saturday
AM: Get up early and do as much practise as possible and go busking to make some money...
PM: Work on essay and folk song.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I too, brought a tee shirt couple of weeks ago..... (its even real!)

scared to wash it even


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You know even living in the back of beyond, just had the Jehovah's at the door 5 mins ago.

Being just in the afternoon here on Easter Friday....... I told them he is not even dead yet, can you wait till Monday........

Seemed to do the trick - they didn't hang around! 

This is probably a bad idea for a thread too....


----------



## presto

jani said:


> Just purchased this yesterday, i guess that now i can officially call myself as a FANTHER!


I never wear T-shirts with sleeves. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ As we can see..........


----------



## jani

presto said:


> I never wear T-shirts with sleeves. :lol:


Do you know what sleeves T-shirts are called :lol:?


----------



## jani

Going out today, to enjoy the nightlife of Helsinki, i try to open up more to people that i don't know and try to expand my really small social circle.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> Do you know what sleeves T-shirts are called :lol:?


No better tell us........... (I'm guessing you mean sleeveless T's?):tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You know even living in the back of beyond, just had the Jehovah's at the door 5 mins ago.
> 
> Being just in the afternoon here on Easter Friday....... I told them he is not even dead yet, can you wait till Monday........
> 
> Seemed to do the trick - they didn't hang around!
> 
> This is probably a bad idea for a thread too....


Actually, they don't really care who in God's name, Christ is.

This is a part of their distortion, of the original biblical text: In the first chapter of the gospel of John which paraphrased in any language, whether it be Greek, Latin, English etc, in the beginning, was the Word...the Word was with God ... and the Word was God".

Their insertion of the indefinite article: ' a' to read ' and the Word was a god ' is their arbitrary basis for their devaluation of divinity. Sure - they believe in Christ, in the same way you might believe in diet coke, even if you don't drink it (whatever that means. Yeah....'"whatever"...and the emphasis is on 'whatever'. There is no textual accuracy, nor grounds for such an assertion; nor is there in terms of their own religious philosophy. In that respect, the lack of scholarship in their interpretation, creates the very cult, which makes them very welcome to come knock on my door and have a fresh cup of AB Rhesus Positive blood before the Passover :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Very funny - I bet they give you a very wide berth:devil:

They will be awaiting the apocalypse for a long time - wonder what there last prediction is? Maybe they should vote on the Apocalypse thread...........


----------



## clavichorder

Went on a choir tour to Vancouver B.C. It was a very 'fulfilling' trip, with high amounts of interpersonal tension and just plain awkwardness that I chose to try to respect but mostly ignore emotionally(a huge effort that was! seems like I was not the only one there with this problem...). Things seemed to be okay. The final choral activity we did had us working with a choir director at a university there. He had many really amazing directions to give. I seriously respect our choir director, but this guy was a truly spot on communicator and he even encouraged us all to pay better attention to our own choir director.

And I had a very interesting conversation with the girl I like, who is also just a person I generally find fascinating. Some others stepped forward seriously to try to reach out to me, and it was much appreciated, in some cases seriously overbearing though.

Now, I'm back home and really want to get cracking on these romantic era piano pieces I am trying to learn in time for lessons next quarter, which starts on Monday...

Vancouver is a very unique city. In many ways, I have to say its just plain superior to Seattle.


----------



## jani

Watching a great documentary!


----------



## Ramako

Well, I am back in England at home for a time. I have another couple of weeks before term starts. There are a whole host of related activities I will have to begin soon - like revision 

However, made a good amount of progress in my Haydn research while in Canada, and I will hopefully be able to start writing the essay soon. I am beginning to get to the stage of being paranoid of coming across 'my' ideas in books and articles :lol: Still, it doesn't have to be original; it's only undergraduate, and first year at that - but it's still a bonus if it is. It is extremely annoying when it happens though


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> Well, I am back in England at home for a time. I have another couple of weeks before term starts. There are a whole host of related activities I will have to begin soon - like revision
> 
> However, made a good amount of progress in my Haydn research while in Canada, and I will hopefully be able to start writing the essay soon. I am beginning to get to the stage of being paranoid of coming across 'my' ideas in books and articles :lol: Still, it doesn't have to be original; it's only undergraduate, and first year at that - but it's still a bonus if it is. It is extremely annoying when it happens though


A lot has been written about Haydn and his music in the past two centuries, and it is reasonable to assume that the writing includes a lot of ideas. If your ideas haven't yet been expressed... well, there are two ways to go from there.


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Very funny - I bet they give you a very wide berth:devil:
> 
> They will be awaiting the apocalypse for a long time - wonder what there last prediction is? Maybe they should vote on the Apocalypse thread...........


They did errr....stop visiting, after I suggested to them that I would invite the local Blood Transfusion Service to visit their Kingdom Hall for free donors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> They did errr....stop visiting, after I suggested to them that I would invite the local Blood Transfusion Service to visit their Kingdom Hall for free donors


So far so good but it's only Sunday morning here and once Monday's gone should be in the clear


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just had an audition today! Trying out for the brand new Napa Valley, CA Orchestral Institute, has a great scholarship deal. It went really well, so I'm hopeful.

Also, this evening I watched Black Swan. I was always curious what it was about, and for those who are suspicious about it, don't worry, it won't ruin the ballet or the music for you. The story was rather painful to watch for me personally, I feel that in the music world, I travel that border of insanity when I'm in the midst of immense pressure and competition. I've not yet gotten in _that _terrible of a situation, but it could happen one day. If I'm not careful, I could slip...


----------



## clavichorder

In a long process of sorting through my CD collection and book collection.


----------



## jani

Went to a Nightclub yesterday, i was the only guy with a long hair+ band t shirt. i saw loads of things that aren't appropriate to be discussed on this forum, but i saw a girl then her friend or BF brought her a beer and then she immediately threw it away to the floor AND pushed him away THIS SWICTHED SOME KINDA SWITCH ON ME AND I WAS IMMEDIATELY TURNED ON, i don't know why but i found that very sexy, i showed her thumbs up and she showed back...
Also i danced for the first time in my life, i had never danced before, but i have a good sense of rhythm.

Well at least now i know what i find attractive on a woman. ( or one quality)


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> A lot has been written about Haydn and his music in the past two centuries, and it is reasonable to assume that the writing includes a lot of ideas. If your ideas haven't yet been expressed... well, there are two ways to go from there.


Well, I would be surprised if they haven't been expressed, since they seem quite basic, and perhaps more relevant to the even more thoroughly covered topic of general sonata theory than Haydn personally, since I am more interested in analysis than history. However, I haven't found them yet. They build on Rosen's ideas, which are already going out of fashion now, so there is only really about a thirty year gap in which something could have been written that I would be accidentally plagiarising. So it _is_ possible they haven't been written before. Also people are more interested about writing on Mozart and Beethoven than Haydn.

Actually, you'd be surprised how much hasn't been written on Haydn... Don't forget that there wasn't even a list of his complete works until the late 20th century.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> [...]
> Actually, you'd be surprised how much hasn't been written on Haydn... Don't forget that there wasn't even a list of his complete works until the late 20th century.


It would take _very_ little study to surpass my knowledge of the subject. The Hoboken Haydn catalog is necessarily incomplete, but do you discount it?


----------



## OboeKnight

Easter service went really well. Im officially a professional penny whistler lol. Made $50 playing penny whistle, oboe, and clarinet. Good times.


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> It would take _very_ little study to surpass my knowledge of the subject. The Hoboken Haydn catalog is necessarily incomplete, but do you discount it?


You are right, silly me! - the Hoboken catalog is 1957 (which is still mid 20th century). The _Haydn: Chronicle and Works_, by Robbins Landon, which was what I was thinking of before, and is much more accurate, as well as containing lots of other details, was only written in the late 1970s/1980.

My tutor is of the opinion that a lot of writing about Haydn isn't very good too, (in the sense that it doesn't focus very much on the music, discussing things like the 'Papa Haydn' image) although I wouldn't be able to comment on that. I am mainly interested in the music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Internet hasn't been working very well recently.....maybe there is something deadly in the wifi...


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Internet hasn't been working very well recently.....maybe there is something deadly in the wifi...


Make sure to cover all your windows in red tape!


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> You are right, silly me! - the Hoboken catalog is 1957 (which is still mid 20th century). The _Haydn: Chronicle and Works_, by Robbins Landon, which was what I was thinking of before, and is much more accurate, as well as containing lots of other details, was only written in the late 1970s/1980.
> 
> My tutor is of the opinion that a lot of writing about Haydn isn't very good too, (in the sense that it doesn't focus very much on the music, discussing things like the 'Papa Haydn' image) although I wouldn't be able to comment on that. I am mainly interested in the music.


To the extent that I have read about it, I agree with your tutor. According to my untrustworthy memory, Rosen didn't cover - in The Classical Style, the evolution of Haydn's 'style' in any depth. I am interested in the not-so-very fine points in the evolution of his writing for string quartet (what goes on in symphonies may be too complicated). After you get a few degrees, maybe you will attempt to 'talk down' to my level in a book.


----------



## Head_case

Had a great Easter seeing friends and family and enjoying just messing around doing sports all week. Even dampers which I've had trail close by, haven't gotten through (like the speeding ticket lol) - not even being stalked.

I've been stalked for 9 months now with my emails being clogged with repetitive spam; then my post being booby-trapped with letters. Then my mobile phone receiving messages out of the blue in the middle of the night, and then being called at 4am by an anonymous caller repetitively. Thinking I was doing well, after a near 1 month let up after Valentine's Day, an irritating number of calls which led me to terminate my phone. Then in Easter Triduum, I get a knock on my door and lo and behold ... it's stalker. It begs the question.....what on earth goes through the mind of a stalker? 

So I've discussed this with a few friends who are all mortified and consider that being stalked by a psycho waiting around for me at my own home means going to the police to file a report of harrassment. I gather they need a dead body before they can act. 

All this is relatively minor compared to the great Easter I've had. I think I might just leave the country :lol:


----------



## Head_case

PS - I bet you wish I never shared that :lol:

Sweet dreams. I at least have a portcullis and Sabatier chef knives armed and ready.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> PS - I bet you wish I never shared that :lol:
> 
> Sweet dreams. I at least have a portcullis and Sabatier chef knives armed and ready.


It all made perfect (non)sense...since watching the Jodi Arias trial. Good luck, happy trails. :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

wow.

that trial is one big soap opera and the actors are reality show fuelled by the media.

it reminds me of why I live without a t.v.

Thanks for the chilling reminder .. I feel hard done by because I.m not being stalked by an ex.

Being stalked by a friend of a friend. At least she could get it right and go stalk him.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm home!


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I'm home!


Is your luggage home too?


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Is your luggage home too?


Yes, as a matter of fact. No issues with check-in or security, no delays, no lost luggage... neither on the way out nor the way back. Had a great vacation.


----------



## jani

ooh ****
you never guess what happend! xD!

I was supposed to meet this guy at the city
we were gonna exhange our mics
I was 20 mins early
I saw a guy who was standing there
and he looked normal and that he would be wating for somehting
then i asked " Are you the guy with whom i was supposed to exchange" and 
before i even finished my sentence, he said
" do you wana buy drugs"

i said " naah drugs aren't my thing"!
and he left looking scared.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> ooh ****
> you never guess what happend! xD!
> 
> I was supposed to meet this guy at the city
> we were gonna exhange our mics
> I was 20 mins early
> I saw a guy who was standing there
> and he looked normal and that he would be wating for somehting
> then i asked " Are you the guy with whom i was supposed to exchange" and
> before i even finished my sentence, he said
> " do you wana buy drugs"
> 
> i said " naah drugs aren't my thing"!
> and he left looking scared.


Oh yeah that was me...I can't believe you didn't accept...


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh yeah that was me...I can't believe you didn't accept...


----------



## clavichorder

My friend told me a quote by a Chinese philosopher whose name I can't spell(Lao Tsu?), nor can I remember the precise quote. It was about paring down things in life causing one to acquire wisdom, whereas increasing things causes one to gain knowledge. I think I've been on a knowledge hunt a bit too vigorously in recent times. I hope I can pare it down a little with my new quarter, but also not loose my composer ambitions. I hope the big ideas I've had now don't get lost. I should probably write them down somewhere. I am aware that things tend to modify too and that my desire to write music is more and more a part of who I am.

That's my navel gazing session for the day I thought I'd share. I'll try my best to keep it to a minimum for the day. I don't want to be so self focused all the time, although I need space for that if I am to develop as a composer. Maybe not though? Maybe I just need to be trying more things on paper and on the piano?


----------



## clavichorder

It must be a joke today that nobody has made an April Fool's joke yet.


----------



## clavichorder

I commission someone to make a real April fool's thread. It won't be me. Like, a real april fool's thread if you get my drift. Any takers? Act and don't respond, I beg you.


----------



## Kopachris

My visit to Nashville was more specifically to visit my friend's church. She wanted me to see it and hopefully gain something from it (and maybe even join it). I wanted to evaluate it. They celebrate Passover rather than Easter (though they're a Christian church), so last week was a very good opportunity. I've decided I'll try to keep up with it so I can continue my evaluation. So far, there hasn't been anything particularly objectionable, and they're all great people. It does seem, however, that their preoccupation with following authority means they follow their religious leader, Gwen Shamblin, without question. Here's an article written by Gwen: http://remnantnews.com/2013/04/01/april-1st-in-the-remnant-fellowship-a-new-year-not-april-fools/

There are so many obvious problems with this article that it's ridiculous. First of all, the only New Year days ordained in the Bible are Hebrew dates which naturally don't correspond with specific Gregorian dates (and there are four different ones used for different purposes). Second, calendar reform was way more complicated than Gwen explains. Before our current Gregorian calendar with 1 January as New Year's Day, there wasn't a single common calendar. The Julian calendar was fairly common, but even during the transition to the Gregorian calendar, various dates were used for the New Year. 25 March was common, celebrating not spring, Passover, or God's creation, but the Annunciation of the birth of Christ to the Virgin Mary. Other locales variously used Easter (which shifted date from year to year), Christmas, or even 1 September. 1 April was likely never used specifically.

Yet her followers don't seem to question it. I've posted a comment on the article which is currently pending moderation. I find it likely my comment will be deleted.


----------



## Ukko

The article seems pretty typical of a genre. When the word 'truth' is presented as TRUTH, that's a clue. Shouting it doesn't make it true.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> My visit to Nashville was more specifically to visit my friend's church. She wanted me to see it and hopefully gain something from it (and maybe even join it). I wanted to evaluate it. They celebrate Passover rather than Easter (though they're a Christian church), so last week was a very good opportunity. I've decided I'll try to keep up with it so I can continue my evaluation. So far, there hasn't been anything particularly objectionable, and they're all great people. It does seem, however, that their preoccupation with following authority means they follow their religious leader, Gwen Shamblin, without question. Here's an article written by Gwen: http://remnantnews.com/2013/04/01/april-1st-in-the-remnant-fellowship-a-new-year-not-april-fools/
> 
> There are so many obvious problems with this article that it's ridiculous. First of all, the only New Year days ordained in the Bible are Hebrew dates which naturally don't correspond with specific Gregorian dates (and there are four different ones used for different purposes). Second, calendar reform was way more complicated than Gwen explains. Before our current Gregorian calendar with 1 January as New Year's Day, there wasn't a single common calendar. The Julian calendar was fairly common, but even during the transition to the Gregorian calendar, various dates were used for the New Year. 25 March was common, celebrating not spring, Passover, or God's creation, but the Annunciation of the birth of Christ to the Virgin Mary. Other locales variously used Easter (which shifted date from year to year), Christmas, or even 1 September. 1 April was likely never used specifically.
> 
> Yet her followers don't seem to question it. I've posted a comment on the article which is currently pending moderation. I find it likely my comment will be deleted.


What primary sources were used?


----------



## violadude

I'm very angry at my country right now.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> I'm very angry at my country right now.


May i ask why?


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> May i ask why?


Well, North Korea has been threatening us for a month or two now. But so far it has been all talk, because seriously, their military is not nearly as strong as ours and they don't have nearly as much nuclear capability and their bombs can not hit mainland USA yet. So the USA should have just ignored their threats for now.

But what do they do??? Ya they have to be the big tough guys and go bomb an island off the coast of North Korea just to give them a good "warning." That freaked them out into seriously mobilizing very quickly and NOW China is getting involved and it looks like they are defending the DPRK.

I don't necessarily love North Korea. But seriously, the provocation of the DPRK from the USA was TOTALLY not necessary and now it's a much more tense situation with China involved.

The USA seriously needs to learn when to **** off.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> Well, North Korea has been threatening us for a month or two now. But so far it has been all talk, because seriously, their military is not nearly as strong as ours and they don't have nearly as much nuclear capability and their bombs can not hit mainland USA yet. So the USA should have just ignored their threats for now.
> 
> But what do they do??? Ya they have to be the big tough guys and go bomb an island off the coast of North Korea just to give them a good "warning." That freaked them out into seriously mobilizing very quickly and NOW China is getting involved and it looks like they are defending the DPRK.
> 
> I don't necessarily love North Korea. But seriously, the provocation of the DPRK from the USA was TOTALLY not necessary and now it's a much more tense situation with China involved.
> 
> The USA seriously needs to learn when to **** off.


Now lets just hope that Russia don't stick their nose to this.


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> And just add Russia to the mix and the soup is ready.


Oh dear


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Well, North Korea has been threatening us for a month or two now. But so far it has been all talk, because seriously, their military is not nearly as strong as ours and they don't have nearly as much nuclear capability and their bombs can not hit mainland USA yet. So the USA should have just ignored their threats for now.
> 
> But what do they do??? Ya they have to be the big tough guys and go bomb an island off the coast of North Korea just to give them a good "warning." That freaked them out into seriously mobilizing very quickly and NOW China is getting involved and it looks like they are defending the DPRK.
> 
> I don't necessarily love North Korea. But seriously, the provocation of the DPRK from the USA was TOTALLY not necessary and now it's a much more tense situation with China involved.
> 
> The USA seriously needs to learn when to **** off.


Wait, what? Do you have a link? I can't find that story anywhere. All I can find are stories about NK restarting an old, abandoned nuclear facility for the purposes of enriching uranium into bomb-grade plutonium.


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> Wait, what? Do you have a link? I can't find that story anywhere. All I can find are stories about NK restarting an old, abandoned nuclear facility for the purposes of enriching uranium into bomb-grade plutonium.


http://freebeacon.com/border-patrol/

There's one about China sending troops to the border of the DPRK


----------



## Guest

If the world comes to an end over this, I will be seriously pissed.


----------



## EricABQ

Kontrapunctus said:


> If the world comes to an end over this, I will be seriously pissed.


I won't. I have this enormous prickly pear cactus in my backyard that I have to remove. The end of the world would get me out of that chore, so I'd actually be good with it.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I won't. I have this enormous prickly pear cactus in my backyard that I have to remove. The end of the world would get me out of that chore, so I'd actually be good with it.


Maybe you should leave it. Prickly pear is 'survival food' for man and beast, y'know.


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe you should leave it. Prickly pear is 'survival food' for man and beast, y'know.


I haven't had any lost explorers in my backyard in quite some time, so I don't think that excuse will fly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> If the world comes to an end over this, I will be seriously pissed.


The solution is simple - even I know what to do - declare war on Canada (they must be involved somehow), and call on Team America- if not offer Trey and Matt as a peace offering to North Korea- just parachute them in say 800 k behind the border and let nature take it course! in exchange to NK nuclear disarmourment- see simple..............


----------



## clavichorder

What a ****** pre birthday....I hope the actual day tomorrow is better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Bast***'s


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Well, North Korea has been threatening us for a month or two now. But so far it has been all talk, because seriously, their military is not nearly as strong as ours and they don't have nearly as much nuclear capability and their bombs can not hit mainland USA yet. So the USA should have just ignored their threats for now.
> 
> But what do they do??? Ya they have to be the big tough guys and go bomb an island off the coast of North Korea just to give them a good "warning." That freaked them out into seriously mobilizing very quickly and NOW China is getting involved and it looks like they are defending the DPRK.
> 
> I don't necessarily love North Korea. But seriously, the provocation of the DPRK from the USA was TOTALLY not necessary and now it's a much more tense situation with China involved.
> 
> The USA seriously needs to learn when to **** off.


I've been trying to pick which side to go on for a while now...but I can't figure out which side to choose, so I've decided to build my own micronation in the middle of nowhere and declare peace on both countries.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> lol, our relativity teacher said "so, you both (me and a friend of mine in the course) are clearly pretty good in abstract arguments and the use of abstract topological methods, now I want to see your muscles, lol", and then he gave us a ton of problems and exercises in which one has to do a lot of awful, long and extremely tedious calculations. And we can't cheat, we must do it at "brute force". Anyway, it's good, we will need to be fresh in these calculations for the thesis. (normally, one is confronted with these awful calculations in the first courses on the subject, then, once you know how to do it, you don't do it anymore!, since one can use the computer, lol)


The last couple of days I have been doing these problems, and it is really boring and tedious, to the point that I (and this is true) dreamed that _I was_ a _tensor_. In the dream, I was wearing a t-shirt with the tensor indices (I think they were "abc"), and I couldn't talk to a girl because she had different tensor indices!. (Yes, I'm aware of the possible Freudian interpretation of this last sentence ).

(a tensor can be notated as a letter with a couple of indices, for example:







, I was that in my dream)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> The last couple of days I have been doing these problems, and it is really boring and tedious, to the point that I (and this is true) dreamed that _I was_ a _tensor_. In the dream, I was wearing a t-shirt with the tensor indices (I think they were "abc"), and I couldn't talk to a girl because she had different tensor indices!. (Yes, I'm aware of the possible Freudian interpretation of this last sentence ).


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! So then, how's the not so very relationship going?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! So then, how's the not so very relationship going?


Not well, evidently!. . Fortunately, I don't believe in psychoanalysis.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Not well, evidently!. . Fortunately, I don't believe in psychoanalysis.


Don't worry...this is when astrology would do you some good. When is her birthday?


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> Not well, evidently!. . Fortunately, I don't believe in psychoanalysis.


This is entirely unrelated:

I hate it too. It makes my life hell. I have to do it to myself so psychiatrists don't label and medicate me without a second thought.


----------



## clavichorder

People need guts and imagination, and humorous levels of ego balanced with a mostly decent heart. Just don't go scaring any Harriet Smithsons into liking you...


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> This is entirely unrelated:
> 
> I hate it too. It makes my life hell. I have to do it to myself so psychiatrists don't label and medicate me without a second thought.


....maybe those trying to help you are not the problem.....? 

It must be painful to suffer in the way you describe.

But isn't being understood ... and acceptance required from oneself.....to.that self?

If it is, then the superficial labels do not matter.
if it isn't then nothing will ever lead to a exit from the dilemma.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been trying to pick which side to go on for a while now...but I can't figure out which side to choose, so I've decided to build my own micronation in the middle of nowhere and declare peace on both countries.


Make sure your micronation doesn't have any profitable resources or the USA will come over and bring some "Democracy,"


----------



## OboeKnight

Was just notified that I won $800 for my scholarship audition! There were ten candidates and a cellist, a bassoonist, and myself won the funds. I'm very grateful to be a recipient.


----------



## Head_case

That will buy you a new set of reeds to last you the course :lol:

Just found out I need a new rear tyre. 

Rumble rumble!


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> ....maybe those trying to help you are not the problem.....?
> 
> It must be painful to suffer in the way you describe.
> 
> But isn't being understood ... and acceptance required from oneself.....to.that self?
> 
> If it is, then the superficial labels do not matter.
> if it isn't then nothing will ever lead to a exit from the dilemma.


Yes. I just appear to have deficiencies in that, especially when I am sleep deprived and it is late at night.


----------



## Crudblud

Today I am going to ask out a certain acquaintance of mine whom I like very much. I haven't done that in at least four years. By the end of the day I may have started smoking again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ We will look for the smoke signals, as a sign


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ We will look for the smoke signals, as a sign


I'll be smoking 20 in one go, so they should be easy to spot!


----------



## Head_case

Crudblud said:


> I'll be smoking 20 in one go, so they should be easy to spot!


She had better be hot for you to go on fire like that....


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> She had better be hot for you to go on fire like that....


Actually, he's more cute than hot.


----------



## Head_case

Crudblud said:


> Actually, he's more cute than hot.


sorry..my mistake.

tis very difficult working out the gender of meerkats


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> sorry..my mistake.
> 
> tis very difficult working out the gender of meerkats


Meerkats are tricky buggers, it's true.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yea, they even tell bad jokes and smoke at the same time.........


----------



## clavichorder

Apparently some of us whippersnappers are needing to give up our monopoly on that on this forum. New folks are around?

Re violadude: I really am annoyed at our government too if what you say is true.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> Re violadude: I really am annoyed at our government too if what you say is true.


Yeah I'm annoyed at your government too!!!


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Re violadude: I really am annoyed at our government too if what you say is true.


So far, I haven't seen anything about the US bombing an island off North Korea. They've been flying around South Korea to check their preparedness, though, and North Korea has seriously threatened to nuke the US (which, thirty years ago, would have launched an all-out nuclear war).


----------



## EricABQ

We should just send Dennis Rodman back there to get this little despot to chill out a bit.


----------



## clavichorder

I have realized for myself that Obama needs our support whatever his shortcomings may have been. He's a well intentioned president, or people should just expect that he is. All the political ******** just confuses him getting anything done.


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> and North Korea has seriously threatened to nuke the US


If they were serious they would have done it already. It seems to me that the new Kim on the block is merely posturing in order to establish himself as a strong leader and, at most, the DPRK is moving to a more extreme level of state-prescribed xenophobia.


----------



## clavichorder

I have a theory about my taste in women. Not sure what it is exactly in its completion. A developing theory.

Right now, I'm attracted to more girl like appearances most strongly. Perhaps a more womanly appearance and character would be more suitable these days. Just not too strong, I want to have my will in tact.

Sorry if this sounds stupidly traditional. There is a reason people talk this way. Or do only I talk this way?


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I have a theory about my taste in women. Not sure what it is exactly in its completion. A developing theory.
> 
> Right now, I'm attracted to more girl like appearances most strongly. Perhaps a more womanly appearance and character would be more suitable these days. Just not too strong, I want to have my will in tact.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds stupidly traditional. There is a reason people talk this way. Or do only I talk this way?


Perhaps you should consider the Wisdom of the Aged. One of that short once passed on to me _this_ wisdom: Love goes where it's sent - even if it's up a hummingbird's ***.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I have a theory about my taste in women. Not sure what it is exactly in its completion. A developing theory.
> 
> Right now, I'm attracted to more girl like appearances most strongly. Perhaps a more womanly appearance and character would be more suitable these days. Just not too strong, I want to have my will in tact.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds stupidly traditional. There is a reason people talk this way. Or do only I talk this way?


I can honestly say that i have rarely felt sexual attraction to a female with a short hair.
Yeah, i also like feminine look.
I also have found that a if a female has an "attitude" i find it really sexy.
Also being shorter than me is a plus ( I am 6,1 = 183cm).


----------



## Head_case

Hold on. 

Are we talking about male or female meerkats?


----------



## belfastboy

I don't have a taste in women - none....nadda....period!



clavichorder said:


> I have a theory about my taste in women. Not sure what it is exactly in its completion. A developing theory.
> 
> Right now, I'm attracted to more girl like appearances most strongly. Perhaps a more womanly appearance and character would be more suitable these days. Just not too strong, I want to have my will in tact.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds stupidly traditional. There is a reason people talk this way. Or do only I talk this way?


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> I don't have a taste in women - none....nadda....period!


Do you like boobies?


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Do you like boobies?


I don't think you understand how homosexuality works.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Are we talking about male or female meerkats?


Apparently you aren't familiar with my species. You are actually in the wrong phylum too. Think encephalopods. More a cuttlefish type creature.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> I can honestly say that i have rarely felt sexual attraction to a female with a short hair.
> Yeah, i also like feminine look.
> I also have found that a if a female has an "attitude" i find it really sexy.
> Also being shorter than me is a plus ( I am 6,1 = 183cm).


I love shorter hair. But feminine appearance, kind of geeky girls are most rawly attractive.

I have only ever been with one I could call an "intelligent and ambitious young woman." She was actually a bit mature for me, and still is, so I wouldn't want to be a burden to someone like that. That seems to be what clicks with me, as long as I am not fickle. Maybe young isn't so deciding a factor these days.

As for wisdom of the aged, I could see myself going there but I don't want to be a spoiled boy toy.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I don't think you understand how homosexuality works.


Does anybody really? Does anybody really understand "pure heterosexuality" either? Its a partly just an individual thing, I feel. Also, Jani is just being a bit offensively silly.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Apparently you aren't familiar with my species. You are actually in the wrong phylum too. Think encephalopods. More a cuttlefish type creature.


Nuts..!! I'm hopeless at stereotyping relationships :lol:

But I do like encephalopods. They have majestic features and tentacles.

For those who don't like women. How does your mother take it?


----------



## belfastboy

*withdraws head from waste paper basket* no.....



jani said:


> Do you like boobies?


----------



## Head_case

jani said:


> Do you like boobies?


I was going to click "Like", but then I realised that was something of a chauvinistic pig-male click.

Besides, I don't recall meerkats with boobies.

Eddie? Where's your image bank of meerkat icons? :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Does anybody really? Does anybody really understand "pure heterosexuality" either? Its a partly just an individual thing, I feel. Also, Jani is just being a bit offensively silly.


I thought we were all just joking around.


----------



## Blue Hour

violadude said:


> Well, North Korea has been threatening us for a month or two now. But so far it has been all talk, because seriously, their military is not nearly as strong as ours and they don't have nearly as much nuclear capability and their bombs can not hit mainland USA yet. So the USA should have just ignored their threats for now.
> 
> But what do they do??? Ya they have to be the big tough guys and go bomb an island off the coast of North Korea just to give them a good "warning." That freaked them out into seriously mobilizing very quickly and NOW China is getting involved and it looks like they are defending the DPRK.
> 
> I don't necessarily love North Korea. But seriously, the provocation of the DPRK from the USA was TOTALLY not necessary and now it's a much more tense situation with China involved.
> 
> The USA seriously needs to learn when to **** off.


I don't want to get into politics but China gets involved because China doesn't want thousands if not millions of Koreans steaming over the border into China. It could not win any conventional conflict with the US as it lacks a "Blue-water navy" among other things.

There is no prospect of China getting militarily involved in any conflict with the US. Lets not forget China owns a large percentage of the US's treasury bonds and would not want to jeopardize the re-payment of said bonds by going to war.

America gets involved because without American support the south could not defend it's self from the estimated 1.2 million North Korean soldiers and artillery. Nor could the Japanese at this moment in time due to restrictions placed upon Japan after WWII. If North Korea can't hit the US mainland, it could hit US bases in the region there are roughly 30 thousand American troops in South Korea alone. Lets not forget some 1,575,784,500 people living in East Asia.

I am no advocate of American foreign policy but many countries in the region see the USA as the counter-weight to a resurgent China.

Without American forces in the region then it's likely Japan and several other countries would have to re-militarize to WWII levels including the procurement of WMDs. To counter North Korea and more so the might of China. Making things even more of a powder-keg than they are now.

Given the mistakes the Allies made in the Korean War I think the role America has chosen in the region is quite commendable. I'm sorry to disagree but American is not as you say playing the "big tough guy".

I am not American nor a I fan of it's policy in many areas except on this occasion. I feel you have not quite grasped what's gone on in full. Not being American myself means I can stand up for your countries actions without being accused of bias.

Despite the wrongs of American policy in the past your country does good when it could easily stand by and do nothing. Taiwan would be run by the Chinese against the Taiwanese people's wish to remain independent etc, etc...

You should be proud to be an American your country is defending those who cannot defend themselves.

I apologize for rambling and getting into politics but I felt I had to put this side of things forward. If you wish to retort please feel free to send me a PM, I think it's best one keeps a music forum free from politics.

Now back to my Beethoven Sonatas. =]


----------



## kv466

Only 26 days til my next transatlantic cruise! This time from Southampton to New York. Gigs are good and day work is actually even better lately. Gorgeous girl to have fun with and spend time. Health is okay. Life's lookin' up!


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Only 26 days til my next transatlantic cruise! This time from Southampton to New York. Gigs are good and day work is actually even better lately. Gorgeous girl to have fun with and spend time. Health is okay. Life's lookin' up!


Hey, all that and you will avoid some South Florida heat; great planning.


----------



## kv466

^^

Heh,...I wish! The heat is already way on...it will be nice seeing London in the spring, though. Wish I could say I planned it but really I'm just catching the maiden voyage which has one, set date.  I get to come back to summer heat...yikes!


----------



## OboeKnight

My NEW CLARKE PENNY WHISTLE CAME IN THE MAIL. I'm so happy  time to pretend I'm Irish and play some jigs lol.


----------



## Head_case

High D key again? 

That was a fast delivery. 

I finally caved in ...and bought an earpiercing piccolo (in the key of high C ). 

Bet the postal time takes twice as long to get to England from England, than for you from England to the USA :/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> I have a theory about my taste in women. Not sure what it is exactly in its completion. A developing theory.
> 
> Right now, I'm attracted to more girl like appearances most strongly. Perhaps a more womanly appearance and character would be more suitable these days. Just not too strong, I want to have my will in tact.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds stupidly traditional. There is a reason people talk this way. Or do only I talk this way?


Huh...I'm only attracted to _one_ girl and no others.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Actually, he's more cute than hot.


He also said no. Apparently "having a boyfriend" is a valid excuse these days! :lol:


----------



## OboeKnight

Head_case said:


> High D key again?
> 
> That was a fast delivery.
> 
> I finally caved in ...and bought an earpiercing piccolo (in the key of high C ).
> 
> Bet the postal time takes twice as long to get to England from England, than for you from England to the USA :/


Yep, D penny whistles for the win! Oooh I pity the people who are around when you practice that thing :devil:

It probably got here so quick because I just ordered it from Amazon  to avoid waiting years


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EricABQ said:


> We should just send Dennis Rodman back there to get this little despot to chill out a bit.


Or Cheech and Chong should do the trick!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Huh...I'm only attracted to _one_ girl and no others.


I think that was the safest rely to that one...........


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Yep, D penny whistles for the win! Oooh I pity the people who are around when you practice that thing :devil:
> 
> It probably got here so quick because I just ordered it from Amazon  to avoid waiting years


my friends say its not fair that I buy me earplugs for practicing....I should be buying earplugs for Christmas presents for those around me.

I forget Amazon still sells musical instruments....I don't use them much except for the rarer CD repertoire. I like mom and pop stores more


----------



## Ryan

Well I have a partner of seven years, she's ironically my ex-wife's sister. She's always been my number one, so we sail a lot together. I spend half my time in South of France and the rest in London.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ryan said:


> Well I have a partner of seven years, she's ironically my ex-wife's sister. She's always been my number one, so we sail a lot together. I spend half my time in South of France and the rest in London.


Your number one even when you were married to your ex-wife?????


----------



## Ryan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Your number one even when you were married to your ex-wife?????


Especially. Correct


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I thought we were all just joking around.


Well, I'm the autism patrol, I guess. Captain literal. Take your pick.


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> Especially. Correct


I can just imagine the drama, " After years of marriage Ryan has something important to tell his wife" ( we call her as Betsy).
Ryan: Sorry Betsy, i always wanted to shag your sister!
WAAM WAAM WAAAAAAAAMM!!!!


----------



## Ryan

jani said:


> I can just imagine the drama, " After years of marriage Ryan has something important to tell his wife" ( we call her as Betsy).
> Ryan: Sorry Betsy, i always wanted to shag your sister!
> WAAM WAAM WAAAAAAAAMM!!!!


Well my ex-wife was a Solicitor, so she was always very serious. Her sister on the other hand... has a criminal record in Romania and Spain, spent 2 months in a rehab centre in the 70s, isn't bi-polar, drinks excessively, is very forgetful and has a low IQ.

And most importantly she listens to classical music


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ryan said:


> Well my ex-wife was a Solicitor, so she was always very serious. Her sister on the other hand... has a criminal record in Romania and Spain, spent 2 months in a rehab centre in the 70s, isn't bi-polar, drinks excessively, is very forgetful and has a low IQ.
> 
> And most importantly she listens to classical music


Gee, it's a shame she's not bi-polar. Otherwise, (listening to classical music aside) she's perfect.


----------



## Schubussy

I've been away this week moving to London & finding a place to stay. (I'll have to house share with randomers and just hope I get on with them)

Met lots of cool people including one girl whose living room is covered in Beethoven & Schubert LPs. Was just one or two drinks away from asking her to marry me.


----------



## aleazk

I can't believe what I missed!. Today I went to a concert of contemporary music, it was free and there was a lot of people (the theater was full, 1000 maybe 1500 people). The central piece was "morendo" (1975), by the german composer Mathias Spahlinger. Very nice piece, inspired by the sound of machinery. It had a bis. The composer was present too, and he made some comments about the piece and his music after the concert.
So, all this seemed pretty strange to me. Full theater with that program?. The composer, german, present in the audience?. The conductor was also german. 
I went to the internet and the thing is that in the past five days they have been doing an international and open course in contemporary music organized by the Goethe-Institut, with masterclasses in composition, performance, conducting, and lots of concerts!. And I missed it!. . I'm new in this city.


----------



## clavichorder

Had a great lesson today with a new piano teacher at my community college. He seems like he'll really work for me.


----------



## neoshredder

Every other weekend I work early mornings. It's a shock to the system as all my other shifts are at night.


----------



## Sonata

Baby girl has been up crying for forty five minutes. I think she's starting to settle back down....maybe I can get back to sleep in a moment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schubussy said:


> I've been away this week moving to London & finding a place to stay. (I'll have to house share with randomers and just hope I get on with them)
> 
> Met lots of cool people including one girl whose living room is covered in Beethoven & Schubert LPs. Was just one or two drinks away from asking her to marry me.


Why....why did you not drink more?????????????


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ryan said:


> Well my ex-wife was a Solicitor, so she was always very serious. Her sister on the other hand... has a criminal record in Romania and Spain, spent 2 months in a rehab centre in the 70s, isn't bi-polar, drinks excessively, is very forgetful and has a low IQ.
> 
> And most importantly she listens to classical music


Her sister sounds wonderful. :cheers:


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why....why did you not drink more?????????????


In my experience, if you're drunk enough to ask someone to marry you, you're also drunk enough to vomit on their face.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> In my experience, if you're drunk enough to ask someone to marry you, you're also drunk enough to vomit on their face.


A colourful proposal not to be forgotten


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why....why did you not drink more?????????????


 Beethoven & Schubert LPs.?

YOU FOOL YOU SHOULD HAVE LET HER TAKE THOSE TO TWO DRINKS!


----------



## Schubussy

I'm sure there was a lot more cool stuff but I feel a bit rude rummaging through someone else's music collection. If I saw any Schnittke I'd not even have needed the extra few drinks, but how likely would that have been anyway?


----------



## EricABQ

Today I begin the project of removing one of these from my backyard:










Should be a good time and I'm sure I won't get stabbed by the spines or anything. I'm positive that won't happen.


----------



## Kopachris

EricABQ said:


> Today I begin the project of removing one of these from my backyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a good time and I'm sure I won't get stabbed by the spines or anything. I'm positive that won't happen.


Aw, keep it!  That's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## EricABQ

Kopachris said:


> Aw, keep it!  That's a beautiful specimen.


That is not a picture of the one I am removing. That is just a random picture from google.

The one I am removing is diseased and an eye sore.


----------



## Kopachris

EricABQ said:


> That is not a picture of the one I am removing. That is just a random picture from google.
> 
> The one I am removing is diseased and an eye sore.


My apologies.


----------



## EricABQ

Kopachris said:


> My apologies.


Certainly no need for apologies.

I agree with you, if mine looked like the picture I'd be happy to keep it.


----------



## Mesa

Due to the disproportionate usage of the word 'bellicose' in articles relating to North Korea recently (i confess, i'd never seen the word at all before a few days ago) from a variety of new sources, i can only draw wild conclusion that the North are moving weapons about to popularise the word. Their motives for this are currently unclear.


----------



## jani

Life is giving me lemons, they taste specially sour when i know that my own actions have caused them.
( I believe to this quote 100% " You create your own world")
Having 3 people that i could call as a friends, still having kinda cold rappor with them, i am trying to make it better but i get excited very easly so that makes me always go too much too fast(( this happens pretty much at every are of my life, its part of my personality).

I guess i could still call this as an form of a teenage angst, i know it has to get better sooner or later as i keep workin trying to make it better.
I know one thing that would resovle all that easly and its getting a GF, but one thing that is stopping me is that since i have very small group of friends i rarely go out.
At the moment i am still doing my military service, instead of learning to blow stuff etc, i chose to do work which will benefit our country ( Work Free at schools,hospitals etc.. for 12 months).
I chose it instead of a traditional military service because Finland already has a military which is bigger than other nordic countries combined (Russia isn't counted as a nordic country). NOTE THIS ISN'T ANY KINDA FLEXING OR EGO BOOSTING I AM TRYING TO EXPLAIN WHY I CHOSE WHAT I CHOSE.
So i decided that it would be more beneficial for Finland specially in this economy to do work which benefits our everyday society for free.

So all that ramble leads to this, what do i do?
Well, i am a warehouse guy+ dishwasher at the restaurant out local big hospital. So once when i was walking at the aisle of the hospital and saw a nurse which i thought was very attractive our eyes met, and we had a very solid eye contact for a while.
Now if i see her (happens like twice in a week), she gives me that quick glance which says " Is he gonna come talk to me or what" so at least she noticed me and is curious at some level, if she wouldn't she would just simply ignore me.

" Is he gonna come talk to me or what" 
I would do that but she seems to be at least 5-8 years older than me ( well she looks like that she is), my current life situation being 20 still living with my mom, having very few friends could be a major attraction killer!
Would it really be? or am i just over thinking?
I would really appreacitate a truthful answer to this, even it's not the one you think i want, because knowing the truth is the first step towards to improving things so i really would appreciate your 100% truthful answer even if it wouldn't be the one you seem to think that i want.

The few things that keep my mind kinda positive is this kinda attitude " THIS WORLD IS TRYING TO BRING ME DOWN, WELL FU*K YOU WORLD, SEE I AM FEELING GOOD" 
Also preparing my guitar demo which i am gonna use as a tool to find local musicans whit whom i can form a band.
Also improving myself ( Like learning new stuff like bodylanguage, some basic human psychology etc).

I know that this is just a passing stage at mylife and that things will get better as i keep workin on them but at the moment i need few pointers from people who have more life experince, all hints,tips and pointers about anything are hugely appreciated.

Also note that I AM NOT LOOKING FOR PITY I AM LOOKING FOR ADVICE HOW I CAN IMPROVE THINGS.
Also i realised that i have never written or told anything this personal for anyone in my life, also writing this already made me fell little better.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just won $500 in a scholarship audition. God is good. If I keep this up, I'll be able to avoid a good portion of my college loans for this year.


----------



## Ryan

OboeKnight said:


> Just won $500 in a scholarship audition. God is good. If I keep this up, I'll be able to avoid a good portion of my college loans for this year.


God had nothing to do with it. Your own efforts mixed with luck did.

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Life is giving me lemons, they taste specially sour when i know that my own actions have caused them.
> ( I believe to this quote 100% " You create your own world")
> Having 3 people that i could call as a friends, still having kinda cold rappor with them, i am trying to make it better but i get excited very easly so that makes me always go too much too fast(( this happens pretty much at every are of my life, its part of my personality).


Okay.



> I guess i could still call this as an form of a teenage angst, i know it has to get better sooner or later as i keep workin trying to make it better.
> I know one thing that would resovle all that easly and its getting a GF, but one thing that is stopping me is that since i have very small group of friends i rarely go out.
> At the moment i am still doing my military service, instead of learning to blow stuff etc, i chose to do work which will benefit our country ( Work Free at schools,hospitals etc.. for 12 months).
> I chose it instead of a traditional military service because Finland already has a military which is bigger than other nordic countries combined (Russia isn't counted as a nordic country). NOTE THIS ISN'T ANY KINDA FLEXING OR EGO BOOSTING I AM TRYING TO EXPLAIN WHY I CHOSE WHAT I CHOSE.
> So i decided that it would be more beneficial for Finland specially in this economy to do work which benefits our everyday society for free.


To be read while listening to _Finlandia_ by *Sibelius.*



> So all that ramble leads to this, what do i do?
> Well, i am a warehouse guy+ dishwasher at the restaurant out local big hospital. So once when i was walking at the aisle of the hospital and saw a nurse which i thought was very attractive our eyes met, and we had a very solid eye contact for a while.
> Now if i see her (happens like twice in a week), she gives me that quick glance which says " Is he gonna come talk to me or what" so at least she noticed me and is curious at some level, if she wouldn't she would just simply ignore me.
> 
> " Is he gonna come talk to me or what"
> I would do that but she seems to be at least 5-8 years older than me ( well she looks like that she is), my current life situation being 20 still living with my mom, having very few friends could be a major attraction killer!
> Would it really be? or am i just over thinking?
> I would really appreacitate a truthful answer to this, even it's not the one you think i want, because knowing the truth is the first step towards to improving things so i really would appreciate your 100% truthful answer even if it wouldn't be the one you seem to think that i want.
> 
> The few things that keep my mind kinda positive is this kinda attitude " THIS WORLD IS TRYING TO BRING ME DOWN, WELL FU*K YOU WORLD, SEE I AM FEELING GOOD"
> Also preparing my guitar demo which i am gonna use as a tool to find local musicans whit whom i can form a band.
> Also improving myself ( Like learning new stuff like bodylanguage, some basic human psychology etc).
> 
> I know that this is just a passing stage at mylife and that things will get better as i keep workin on them but at the moment i need few pointers from people who have more life experince, all hints,tips and pointers about anything are hugely appreciated.
> 
> Also note that I AM NOT LOOKING FOR PITY I AM LOOKING FOR ADVICE HOW I CAN IMPROVE THINGS.
> Also i realised that i have never written or told anything this personal for anyone in my life, also writing this already made me fell little better.


Go buy her a coffee.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ryan said:


> God had nothing to do with it. Your own efforts mixed with luck did.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck


True, you can't rely on God...that's the lesson Peter Shaffer tells us in plays like _Amadeus._


----------



## EricABQ

Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> I would do that but she seems to be at least 5-8 years older than me ( well she looks like that she is), my current life situation being 20 still living with my mom, having very few friends could be a major attraction killer!


You worry too much about social status and categorisation, I suspect this is a result of all those "how to play the game of life" books you read. The most reasonable thing to do here is to talk to her and learn about her, then if she seems like someone you'd want to spend more time with, pursue a relationship. Your age, social and monetary status will have very little bearing on a relationship if the other party is legitimately interested in *you as a person*, and if they're only interested in your status then I would say they're not worth the hassle anyway.


----------



## EricABQ

Jani:

If you are 20 and you have the chance to get with a woman who is 5 - 8 years older than you there is no conceivable reason not to go for it. When you are that age, older women are the greatest thing that could possibly exist.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> Jani:
> 
> If you are 20 and you have the chance to get with a woman who is 5 - 8 years older than you there is no conceivable reason not to go for it. When you are that age, older women are the greatest thing that could possibly exist.


That observation will hold true until you get to about 90, after which younger is better. You'll know why.


----------



## BlazeGlory

OboeKnight said:


> Just won $500 in a scholarship audition. God is good. If I keep this up, I'll be able to avoid a good portion of my college loans for this year.


EricABQ 
Senior Member
Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity.

This is true. Basically it means you make your own luck.

Did God have nothing to do with your scholarship audition win? God is Love. You apparently believe in God but He also believes in you. He can give you the wisdom to make the right decisions in life that help you to achieve the goals you strive for. Congratulations. Best wishes for your continued success.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Hilltroll72 said:


> That observation will hold true until you get to about 90, after which younger is better. You'll know why.


If you are fortunate? enough to make it to 90 years of age the only way that younger is better is if you were 30 instead of 90.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Life is giving me lemons, they taste specially sour when i know that my own actions have caused them.
> ( I believe to this quote 100% " You create your own world")
> Having 3 people that i could call as a friends, still having kinda cold rappor with them, i am trying to make it better but i get excited very easly so that makes me always go too much too fast(( this happens pretty much at every are of my life, its part of my personality).
> 
> I guess i could still call this as an form of a teenage angst, i know it has to get better sooner or later as i keep workin trying to make it better.
> I know one thing that would resovle all that easly and its getting a GF, but one thing that is stopping me is that since i have very small group of friends i rarely go out.
> At the moment i am still doing my military service, instead of learning to blow stuff etc, i chose to do work which will benefit our country ( Work Free at schools,hospitals etc.. for 12 months).
> I chose it instead of a traditional military service because Finland already has a military which is bigger than other nordic countries combined (Russia isn't counted as a nordic country). NOTE THIS ISN'T ANY KINDA FLEXING OR EGO BOOSTING I AM TRYING TO EXPLAIN WHY I CHOSE WHAT I CHOSE.
> So i decided that it would be more beneficial for Finland specially in this economy to do work which benefits our everyday society for free.
> 
> So all that ramble leads to this, what do i do?
> Well, i am a warehouse guy+ dishwasher at the restaurant out local big hospital. So once when i was walking at the aisle of the hospital and saw a nurse which i thought was very attractive our eyes met, and we had a very solid eye contact for a while.
> Now if i see her (happens like twice in a week), she gives me that quick glance which says " Is he gonna come talk to me or what" so at least she noticed me and is curious at some level, if she wouldn't she would just simply ignore me.
> 
> " Is he gonna come talk to me or what"
> I would do that but she seems to be at least 5-8 years older than me ( well she looks like that she is), my current life situation being 20 still living with my mom, having very few friends could be a major attraction killer!
> Would it really be? or am i just over thinking?
> I would really appreacitate a truthful answer to this, even it's not the one you think i want, because knowing the truth is the first step towards to improving things so i really would appreciate your 100% truthful answer even if it wouldn't be the one you seem to think that i want.
> 
> The few things that keep my mind kinda positive is this kinda attitude " THIS WORLD IS TRYING TO BRING ME DOWN, WELL FU*K YOU WORLD, SEE I AM FEELING GOOD"
> Also preparing my guitar demo which i am gonna use as a tool to find local musicans whit whom i can form a band.
> Also improving myself ( Like learning new stuff like bodylanguage, some basic human psychology etc).
> 
> I know that this is just a passing stage at mylife and that things will get better as i keep workin on them but at the moment i need few pointers from people who have more life experince, all hints,tips and pointers about anything are hugely appreciated.
> 
> Also note that I AM NOT LOOKING FOR PITY I AM LOOKING FOR ADVICE HOW I CAN IMPROVE THINGS.
> Also i realised that i have never written or told anything this personal for anyone in my life, also writing this already made me fell little better.


Would you care to elaborate a little on this topic? Thanks.


----------



## OboeKnight

Ryan said:


> God had nothing to do with it. Your own efforts mixed with luck did.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck


Thanks, I'll believe that God had everything to do with it if I wish  This is not a religious debate. Your congratulations are most appreciated.


----------



## neoshredder

OboeKnight said:


> Thanks, I'll believe that God had everything to do with it if I wish  This is not a religious debate. Your congratulations are most appreciated.


Yes. We shouldn't have to defend our faith.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My clarinettist/singing friend and Russian music fanatic decided last year that he will become a member of the Russian Orthodox Church because atheism is too hard....good on him.


----------



## clavichorder

Re defending faith: whatever one's faith is, no matter how complicated or silly, unless its causing harm to others or to oneself way too much, people should really leave others alone, I've been feeling that lately. It seems to me, there is nothing wrong with a faithful person who inspires in good ways by example, and not aggressively. 

And when one is in a deeply personal process of exploration in finding something to keep them more solid in life, it would be a kindness not to mess with them unless you are a solid professional or a parent(people mess with me too much, and I have a habit of asking for it). I should probably listen a little more to my psychiatrists, and would be able to do so if they weren't so trigger happy on the meds, historically weren't. They seem willing to compromise now but I have to do things for them...

Peer pressure is an awful thing. I never want to smoke pot again. Wish people would let me be an individual. I may have to cut out being in choir because people are ********. Its probably because I look really stuck up most of the time and it makes people insecure. But why should I have to compromise like that? I would be less stuck up if folks left me to it, if I had some space for my own interests at this stage of my life.

Edit, also, I am open to listening more carefully and amusedly at times, other times more whole heartedly, to life advice from various online and real life "dutch uncles." And maybe some girl some day... maybe some people who I eventually recognize as real friends.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Go buy her a coffee.


That's what i had in mind.


Crudblud said:


> You worry too much about social status and categorisation, I suspect this is a result of all those "how to play the game of life" books you read. The most reasonable thing to do here is to talk to her and learn about her, then if she seems like someone you'd want to spend more time with, pursue a relationship. Your age, social and monetary status will have very little bearing on a relationship if the other party is legitimately interested in *you as a person*, and if they're only interested in your status then I would say they're not worth the hassle anyway.


I guess that i have let mainstream media has really affect my beliefs.



EricABQ said:


> Jani:
> 
> If you are 20 and you have the chance to get with a woman who is 5 - 8 years older than you there is no conceivable reason not to go for it. When you are that age, older women are the greatest thing that could possibly exist.


Yea :lol: i can only imagine.


BlazeGlory said:


> Would you care to elaborate a little on this topic? Thanks.


Yes, what part you had in mind?

Thanks for all the replys they are really appreciated!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I'll just comment on this:



jani said:


> I would do that but she seems to be at least 5-8 years older than me ( well she looks like that she is), my current life situation being 20 still living with my mom, having very few friends could be a major attraction killer!
> Would it really be? or am i just over thinking?


You are still young and have most of your life before you. At 20 living with your mom is ok, as long as you have a desire to advance yourself, a direction in life, and you are working in that direction (studying, practicing your music, whatever). Someone who is a directionless bum, content to live in mom's basement and at her expense all his life, would be a major turn-off indeed, because hardly any woman would want to be "mom's replacement" for such an individual, but judging by everything you tell about your life here, you are not.


----------



## Kopachris

The hotel administrative assistant was fired a couple days ago. I've made my supervisors and the hotel manager aware that I'm interested in applying for the job, and they agree that my night audit experience makes me an excellent candidate. The job is just below that of a hotel supervisor (on the same level hierarchically, but lower on the pay scale--the admin assistant reports to the hotel manager, same as the hotel supervisors do), and I have the most technical experience with our reservation system of anyone short of a supervisor. Because of that required technical experience, I think it's unlikely they'd hire someone new for the position. It'll be easier to hire a replacement for me than a replacement admin assistant. I'm fairly certain I'll get the promotion.

Still, wish me luck. (Or, if you believe in a deity which answers prayers, prayers would be appreciated.)

P.S. I would have an office with my name on the door and wouldn't have to work at night anymore. Yay!


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> .
> 
> Yes, what part you had in mind?


On second thought, forget it . I'm fine.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I'll just comment on this:
> 
> You are still young and have most of your life before you. At 20 living with your mom is ok, as long as you have a desire to advance yourself, a direction in life, and you are working in that direction (studying, practicing your music, whatever). Someone who is a directionless bum, content to live in mom's basement and at her expense all his life, would be a major turn-off indeed, because hardly any woman would want to be "mom's replacement" for such an individual, but judging by everything you tell about your life here, you are not.


Well, i already have a professional qualification to work as on a restaurant business ( i have graduated as a cook from a vocational school, i even got a stipend because of my work ethics. (( I worked while others were just fooling around and always did all the school work what was suppsed to be done in time, never came late, i wa only absent 2-3 times on a whole year, and always it was because of a very good reason))
My plan is to get a job after my service, and save up to 5-10k and find a roomate to live with because rents around here are very high today.
I also worked as a mover for few months.
+ since i was 18 i have had to pay 100€ for my parents as a rent everymonth.

I know that i am not a bum, it's just my limiting belifs about my social status which had held me down.

+ I graduated with good grades so i could easly apply to university or any school i want.
Too bad that music schools don't teach Metal/rock.


----------



## Sonata

Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders, as they say Jani. 

My husband and I found a babysitter for the afternoon, and are going to see Frostiana and Rachmaninoff's fourth piano concerto!


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders, as they say Jani.
> 
> My husband and I found a babysitter for the afternoon, and are going to see Frostiana and Rachmaninoff's fourth piano concerto!


I heard that Rachmaninoff's piano concerto's are legendary, i never have really taken the time to listen to them myself.


----------



## Schubussy

jani said:


> I heard that Rachmaninoff's piano concerto's are legendary, i never have really taken the time to listen to them myself.


No time like the present!


----------



## Flamme

Sort of a haze...On Emotional level...Makes me vulnerable and weak to some temptations...


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> The hotel administrative assistant was fired a couple days ago. I've made my supervisors and the hotel manager aware that I'm interested in applying for the job, and they agree that my night audit experience makes me an excellent candidate. The job is just below that of a hotel supervisor (on the same level hierarchically, but lower on the pay scale--the admin assistant reports to the hotel manager, same as the hotel supervisors do), and I have the most technical experience with our reservation system of anyone short of a supervisor. Because of that required technical experience, I think it's unlikely they'd hire someone new for the position. It'll be easier to hire a replacement for me than a replacement admin assistant. I'm fairly certain I'll get the promotion.
> 
> Still, wish me luck. (Or, if you believe in a deity which answers prayers, prayers would be appreciated.)
> 
> P.S. I would have an office with my name on the door and wouldn't have to work at night anymore. Yay!


"An office with my name on the door". Well, first off I would ask that 'Assistant' not be abbreviated (***'t can be ambiguous).


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> "An office with my name on the door". Well, first off I would ask that 'Assistant' not be abbreviated (***'t can be ambiguous).


Don't worry--it's not.


----------



## Lunasong

Today is the first nice day in quite awhile so I did something I'd been promising myself I'd do on the first nice day I had free.

A little background...

There is a green spot in our neighborhood. I definitely wouldn't call it a "park" as it is overgrown with briers and a nasty bush that grows around here called honeysuckle, but it's nice that it's not developed. It belongs to the city.

Back in January we had a windy day on the day that everyone puts their trash cans to the curb for pick-up, and several on a street adjacent to this area fell over and the trash blew into this little green area. I drive by this spot every day and am sad that it looks so bad and no one has picked up the refuse. "Maybe the city will do it."

Months have passed and the litter is still there. It's important that it get picked up before the briers and bushes leaf out because then the area will be nigh-on impassible. Today I donned my jeans, gloves, and a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (so no one could POSSIBLY mistake me for a city worker), took 2 large 158L (42 GA) trash bags of my own, and picked up the trash. Much of it was these thin plastic grocery bags for which Americans have a preference, drink cups, cardboard and foam packaging, soda cans, etc. 

The area looks so much better and I am happy that I no longer have to look at that litter.


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> "An office with my name on the door". Well, first off I would ask that 'Assistant' not be abbreviated (***'t can be ambiguous).


Reminds me of back in school when someone scratched off the "istant" on the Assistant Head's door.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Reminds me of back in school when someone scratched off the "istant" on the Assistant Head's door.


Did they ever find you out?


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> Did they ever find you out?


I was a good boy, they never even suspected me.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Lunasong said:


> Today is the first nice day in quite awhile so I did something I'd been promising myself I'd do on the first nice day I had free.
> 
> A little background...
> 
> There is a green spot in our neighborhood. I definitely wouldn't call it a "park" as it is overgrown with briers and a nasty bush that grows around here called honeysuckle, but it's nice that it's not developed. It belongs to the city.
> 
> Back in January we had a windy day on the day that everyone puts their trash cans to the curb for pick-up, and several on a street adjacent to this area fell over and the trash blew into this little green area. I drive by this spot every day and am sad that it looks so bad and no one has picked up the refuse. "Maybe the city will do it."
> 
> Months have passed and the litter is still there. It's important that it get picked up before the briers and bushes leaf out because then the area will be nigh-on impassible. Today I donned my jeans, gloves, and a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (so no one could POSSIBLY mistake me for a city worker), took 2 large 158L (42 GA) trash bags of my own, and picked up the trash. Much of it was these thin plastic grocery bags for which Americans have a preference, drink cups, cardboard and foam packaging, soda cans, etc.
> 
> The area looks so much better and I am happy that I no longer have to look at that litter.


Are you sure the place your referring to is city-owned? It sounds like my property. You didn't see a house there? Wait! Let me check! Nope! it's still a mess!


----------



## clavichorder

I'm going back on a low dose of abilify. I need the crutch for now. I have no idea how to work with my thoughts and I am agitated most of the time. I can't keep my thoughts together to complete a basic task without being distracted. I have to be really calm and allow strange behaviors just so I can function.

I use certain loaded words like grandiose and egotistical and narcissist all the time. I hate those words honestly. I wish I could just feel like myself. And that I could keep composing and learning about music too. Learn about other things too. And have friends who I feel relaxed around.

And go to a small liberal arts college. Jump back on the education band wagon. Because I'm very desirous of proving to myself that I actually am smart and hard working. That might be the best thing to prove right now.


----------



## Flamme

You need to relax...Seriosly...I also see distractions and omens of my fall everywhere, but i look for bright spots in life...Its not easy and cheap, nothing good is...


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> You need to relax...Seriosly...I also see distractions and omens of my fall everywhere, but i look for bright spots in life...Its not easy and cheap, nothing good is...


Its just that when people tell me that, I think of all the times people have pressured me to "chill out" when it was only for their own interest, I thought. Peer pressuring. Drugs.

How does one truly relax? I try. I can't get sleep. My brain is like iron, hard and brittle and in control of everything I do.

I do look for good things. Sometimes I'm way too desperate.


----------



## Flamme

I got downplayed lately by some people i trusted...I was way too naive and in faith in humanity...So i abide in place called confusion...You dont know who is trustworthy anymore...At least i know my conscience is clear...When you know you have done everything in your power and some opportunity or affair failed, you can sleep easily...No old ghosts to haunt you...I relax by phisical exercising yoga and meditation...Still i can get angry scared or insecure...In a way i like changes and hate them cause i like security too...Complicated...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Well, i already have a professional qualification to work as on a restaurant business ( i have graduated as a cook from a vocational school, i even got a stipend because of my work ethics. (( I worked while others were just fooling around and always did all the school work what was suppsed to be done in time, never came late, i wa only absent 2-3 times on a whole year, and always it was because of a very good reason))
> My plan is to get a job after my service, and save up to 5-10k and find a roomate to live with because rents around here are very high today.
> I also worked as a mover for few months.
> + since i was 18 i have had to pay 100€ for my parents as a rent everymonth.
> 
> I know that i am not a bum, it's just my limiting belifs about my social status which had held me down.
> 
> + I graduated with good grades so i could easly apply to university or any school i want.
> Too bad that music schools don't teach Metal/rock.


Ladies like men in the kitchen these days...


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> I got downplayed lately by some people i trusted...I was way too naive and in faith in humanity...So i abide in place called confusion...You dont know who is trustworthy anymore...At least i know my conscience is clear...When you know you have done everything in your power and some opportunity or affair failed, you can sleep easily...No old ghosts to haunt you...I relax by phisical exercising yoga and meditation...Still i can get angry scared or insecure...In a way i like changes and hate them cause i like security too...Complicated...


We seem to have similar situations. I do those things as well, but not enough because I was starting to pray in a christian sort of way. Lots of old ghosts haunt me.

I just want to stay healthy. I am paranoid because last time I tried to get my life in gear, I got pneumonia really bad from overworking.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This month is gonna be a killer.

Tomorrow (monday) I already have 7 classes as usual, including a studio performance of Copland's Duo for Flute and Piano mvmts. 2 & 3, but on top of that, I will have a dress rehearsal from 7:30-11PM for an Opera production at my University. I'm playing 1st flute in Mozart's Idomeneo, and it's thoroughly enjoyable. The only unfortunate thing about it is I won't see a single thing on stage because I'm situated so deep into the Orchestra Pit, but I can see the english subtitle prompters. I will have another dress rehearsal on Wednesday night same time, and then our first performance for the public on Friday night. Good thing I only have 1 paper due this week, and no exams except an aural skills test.

But that's just this week! It gets worse! 

I will leave you all in suspense as to what happens next week. :tiphat:

I hope I survive with my sanity intact, and enough sleep. I go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## aleazk

jani said:


> Well, i already have a professional qualification to work as on a restaurant business ( i have graduated as a cook from a vocational school, i even got a stipend because of my work ethics. (( I worked while others were just fooling around and always did all the school work what was suppsed to be done in time, never came late, i wa only absent 2-3 times on a whole year, and always it was because of a very good reason))
> My plan is to get a job after my service, and save up to 5-10k and find a roomate to live with because rents around here are very high today.
> I also worked as a mover for few months.
> + since i was 18 i have had to pay 100€ for my parents as a rent everymonth.
> 
> I know that i am not a bum, it's just my limiting belifs about my social status which had held me down.
> 
> + I graduated with good grades so i could easly apply to university or any school i want.
> Too bad that music schools don't teach Metal/rock.


If your financial condition allows you to pursue a degree, I strongly recommend you to go in that direction.


----------



## Ramako

Meh... I think I need to take up reading again. The alternative seems to be engaging in angry discussions here at TC, which takes up more time and emotional energy.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ramako said:


> Meh... I think I need to take up reading again. The alternative seems to be engaging in angry discussions here at TC, which takes up more time and emotional energy.


What are you talking about? I totally disagree with your pretense that people on this site would want to engage in any form of heated discussions when posting on TC!


----------



## Sonata

My husband and I had a date-day yesterday!! It was kind of hastily thrown together. I had this concert on our calender for a couple of weeks, but we hadn't really talked about whether we really wanted to go. Wednesday rolls around, and I realized that if we were going we needed a babysitter stat. There's a great daycare we use occasionally, but they are only open on weekdays, and Brian's aunt and uncle who sometimes watch the kids are not available at such short notice.

Well, as it turns out my doctor & colleague has two teenage daughters who babysit. I was still a little blase about going because I'm a bit under the weather, but I'm glad we did!!! It was a great time. As previously mentioned, we saw the overture to Prince Igor by Borodin, then Frostiana by Thompson. Why is this lovely choral work not played more frequently? My husband and I found it to be very pretty! And Rachmaninoff's 4th piano concerto, which is an interesting work. The pianist did TWO encores which were both great, unfortunately he didn't say the names of the pieces so we don't know at the moment.

We texted the girls watching our kids, and they were both doing fine so we decided to go out to dinner! I have enough leftovers for lunch today.  We were sitting across from an elderly couple who were talking about the same concert we attended which I thought was very cool. (though they left at intermission). I told my husband that I hope in another 40 or 50 years, that's us, still going to concerts together. We returned home rejuvenated and had some quality time with our little rugrats before they went to bed, and then my husband helped me with the Robert Vandall prelude I was working on.


----------



## Sonata

Ramako said:


> Meh... I think I need to take up reading again. The alternative seems to be engaging in angry discussions here at TC, which takes up more time and emotional energy.


You definitely should! I actually thank TC for my taking up reading again in the last couple of months, from the "what are you reading" section. I don't really have the time, especially now that I'm playing piano again <3 but I've been getting pages here and there. I grew up a bookwork and I love to be back exploring other worlds. TV has taken a distant back seat, but next to music and books, that's fine by me! TC discussion has taken a hit too though.


----------



## Flamme

I was ''cut off'' the virtual world cause i was installing cable internet connection and tv...I red a lot especially ''Randezvous with Rama'' by Clarke and enjoyed...I was feeling an void but in the end general feeling was that i used my time much better than staying online...I slept much more early to bed and early to rise...


----------



## jani

aleazk said:


> If your financial condition allows you to pursue a degree, I strongly recommend you to go in that direction.


Yea, it would be three years+ i could do practice my music along.

I would want to study something to do with finances/business.

Since the reality is that with my musical development. I may never reach " Professional level"
Also i could find a job in a music business more easily if i can handle money+ marketing etc...

I would be able to combine those two
I always have had a good memory, i always reciecved at least a 7-9 from a test when i didn't read ( Restudy the material)
no matter how big the test was
( 4-10 scale 4=fail)
Also, i was always very good with numbers.


----------



## Kopachris

My subwoofer is shaking various objects in my bedroom. It's kind of nice. Relaxing, in its own sort of way.


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> Its just that when people tell me that, I think of all the times people have pressured me to "chill out" when it was only for their own interest, I thought. Peer pressuring. Drugs.
> 
> How does one truly relax? I try. I can't get sleep. My brain is like iron, hard and brittle and in control of everything I do.
> 
> I do look for good things. Sometimes I'm way too desperate.


I agree with @Flamme, meditation is a great way to relax.
The best way to start is find somewhere where they offer classes.
It's guidance really on how to meditate.
Once you know what you are doing and how to do it, it's great
I started a few years ago, and it really does help to calm everything down
You learn how to let things go (I can't really explain, you need to experience it)
It certainly helped with my depression, I meditate a couple of times a week ( at least) 
Good luck on life's travels


----------



## Flamme

I do yoga exercise first then i meditate sitting for five minutes its enough for me...I double that and call it for a day...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just learned about the death of Margaret Thatcher, one of the few politicians I have ever felt respect for. RIP Iron Lady.


----------



## clavichorder

cwarchc said:


> I agree with @Flamme, meditation is a great way to relax.
> The best way to start is find somewhere where they offer classes.
> It's guidance really on how to meditate.
> Once you know what you are doing and how to do it, it's great
> I started a few years ago, and it really does help to calm everything down
> You learn how to let things go (I can't really explain, you need to experience it)
> It certainly helped with my depression, I meditate a couple of times a week ( at least)
> Good luck on life's travels


I do need to find a meditation class that isn't wrapped up in religious philosophies too much.


----------



## Kopachris

Have you ever had one of those sudden moments of complete clarity? The kind that create a physical sensation and leave you dumbfounded? I just had one.

EDIT: 









Also, wow, Wikipedia has a lot of information about Buddhism.


----------



## cwarchc

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just learned about the death of Margaret Thatcher, one of the few politicians I have ever felt respect for. RIP Iron Lady.


Here in the UK, this lady certainly polarised opinion.
She is/was a person that would generate a huge amount of hate and praise.
This forum is NOT the place for these discussions


----------



## Crudblud

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just learned about the death of Margaret Thatcher, one of the few politicians I have ever felt respect for. RIP Iron Lady.


Yikes.

P.S.: Yikes


----------



## SiegendesLicht

cwarchc said:


> Here in the UK, this lady certainly polarised opinion.
> She is/was a person that would generate a huge amount of hate and praise.
> This forum is NOT the place for these discussions


Oh. but I was NOT trying to start a political discussion, I was simlpy expressing my regret for the death of the worthy lady.


----------



## Couchie

Yesterday my daughter was being insolent so I put her to sleep on a rock surrounded by magic fire.


----------



## clavichorder

Okay, I'm seriously starting to believe in "idiocracy." People smoke too much reefer. Nobody wants me to read or think, just to let go and have fun. I need to not listen to the people who will pressure me to do that, or get laid.  A little alcohol is okay because I'm an adult.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> Okay, I'm seriously starting to believe in "idiocracy." People smoke too much reefer. Nobody wants me to read or think, just to let go and have fun. I need to not listen to the people who will pressure me to do that, or get laid. A little alcohol is okay because I'm an adult.


I have actually never been drunk/high, i think that the "idiocracy." of this generation is a produce of our western way of life, we get stimulated everywhere we go, endless music&adds, the internet, media when there are ways to get stimulated as easly as there are today, most people don't want to go the hard way ( with hard way i mean an action/activity which requires some serious thinking and effort etc...)

I see myself somewere between of "idiocracy" and "thinker".

Also i started looking for a guitar teacher who can give an honest reality check for me about my skills.


----------



## Feathers

Yesterday, I waved excitedly at a stranger who looked like my friend and shouted out the name of the friend. She waved back and shouted back another name that I was completely unfamiliar with. As we walked closer to each other, we started laughing as we realized that neither of us was who we thought each other was. :lol:


----------



## Head_case

Feathers said:


> Yesterday, I waved excitedly at a stranger who looked like my friend and shouted out the name of the friend. She waved back and shouted back another name that I was completely unfamiliar with. As we walked closer to each other, we started laughing as we realized that neither of us was who we thought each other was. :lol:


That's a funny yet pleasurable moment 

Today I received a barrage of emails from a psychostalker who just will not leave me alone. I barely knew her and only met her for 4 days in total and she has stalked me at my friend's (which is how I was fated this way), my own home (thankfully I've now moved to the same residence Lord Lucian took up :lol and shockingly even turned up at a workplace to snoop about me.

My friends tell me to file for a restraining order and register a complaint before I become another statistic.

But that's what stalkers do. Disrupt the life of their victim until it becoes intolerable and then get under their skin. So not to be thwarted, I've found a way around this:










Good huh?


----------



## Ramako

Head case, you really should just sue this person.

It's stupid that they can do this to you.

Just make you've got plenty of evidence of what they're doing. Keep their emails, make sure you have witnesses when they've followed you somewhere or something. Perhaps make recordings of any conversations. Also, make sure you're clear on your first encounter so she can't come up with anything odd about that. At least, that's what I would do.

It should really be an extremely simple court case.


----------



## Head_case

Thanks for the thought. I wonder if I.m just too lenient. I have no energy to drag myself through the legal process...nothing would flatter her more than another face to face encounter. She has only managed to make physical contact via the door telecom once. That is as close as she had got. The other problem is that I work(ed) in the open market (well not horsemeat and hopefully not deadmeat :lol and it's quite easy to trace me on the internet. She has no way of tracing me now and I've got rid of any mole-relationships which might jeopardise this. She is even stalking my website ferociously...and my friends' too ..for what purpose I've no idea. My parents always taught me to be kind to strangers...and suddenly for her, I've betrayed her! How could I be so cruel?! Do I know why she never married, because she didn't want to be hurt?! (pleassse...I really don't need to know...!)

"Look babe - I made you a pot of tea and bought you dinner because you claimed you didn't have enough sterling pounds when your mate (mine too) couldn't put you up. I.m doing it for him. Not you.
Besides the last time I bought dinner for a stranger was a penniless prostitute who claimed she was starving. I didn't believe her but then I don't know what taxcode their employment comes under. So I took her to a Kentucky Fried Chicken and she ordered a chicken bodybag and chips for her. For a vegetarian to walk into Kentucky Fried Chicken is the lowest of.the low! :lol: "

The prostitute thanked me and rushed off happily eating and I was relieved that my city scepticism and self-absorbed 'mind your own business schoolboy' attitude didn't show another detached alien reaction to someone in need. I don't care about her occupational label and she showed more grace than psychostalker. Now granted most men are too selfrighteous or embarrassed to associate with someone of her class. But I'd do it for a banker too. "Don't think anything of it!" Thats what I told psychostalker. i.e. she isn.t special. 

Nuts! Thats what she is. Psychostalker went away thinking whatever warped little fantasy she does and went away telling me that it was the nicest thing anyone had done and that I had treated her better than her friends. She seems to think that she was special and that just because she wants.contact....therefore I do...(i.e. I am not a human with the freedom of choice....I am just the object of her obsessional and distorted fantasy thinking).

Her barrage of emails come from an alias account ~ she has worked out I block her email and Facebook requests and have reported her as a stalker. Given that I use Facebook once in 6 months to check how many flowerpots I've been sent (lol! this is a priority right?!) that's not a problem. She uses a different email address each time with all the text in the header and nothing in the body of the email so.that her threats and attempts at guilt tripping all ready from the raft of emails. I feel sorry for her ~ she is clearly distressed and besotted. I'm the last person on earth to help her though. She does need some psychiatric help ...something she writes in her spamming and then pins it on me. Yeah right...! If this is what I get for making someone a pot of tea, I'm only brewing coffee from now on!

Anyway. My former workplace colleagues still have good working relationships with me and she has clearly sidled up their naivety to extract information about me. They don't know any better. 

In case she tries again, I need to start disseminating disinformation to them and tell them that I now listen to Mozart and Wagner symphonies instead of chamber music string quartets :lol:

Rant over


----------



## Ramako

I can see your dilemma. I suppose it isn't a very pleasant thing to have to take someone to the courts, and there must always be moral obstacles in such a thing I suppose, if one is so inclined, which you seem to be.

I suppose you have already thought about everything anyway.


----------



## Head_case

I wish I had thought of everything.....fact is...I haven't, which is probably why I'm placed it here, buried in the 'What are you doing files' where I'm unlikely to get stalked. Psychostalker doesn't listen to the classical string quartet genre  

I'm in no man's land and it's eating away my peace. There isn't anyone I dislike or feel strong antipathy for in the world, and wanting to avoid someone is not something which comes naturally to me either (well, except for morticians, undertakers, solicitors, traffic police and election carpetbaggers and sycophants, but not necessarily in that order :lol: Although I can hold my own most of the times, whether than balancing on ice skates or fending off a 6ft 6" brute about to strangle me, being intensely stalked and harrassed by someone who is emotionally disturbed (distressed?) is not something mom or pop ever taught me to deal with :lol: 

None of my friends have ever been in this situation either...in the fact the person with the most experience I know...is probably me. I've had a few stalkers (female for some reason) who've found me through my public work and taken to intense correspondence. Being an open book without a front cover, after a few weeks, the penny drops, and I start to wonder why they seem to be getting uncomfortably personal. 

The most uncomfortable aspect is the utter cluelessness..psychostalker can't step outside of herself and ask herself: why on heaven and earth (not hell, because that's where we're at!) would anyone in any mind, want to get in touch with someone who is constantly spamming 24+ messages in 1 day, or 13 messages in 1 morning? Can't she see that such behaviour is just repulsive?  

Maybe I should form a self-help ground for the stalked: 'Chop off stalkers stalks!' :lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blue Hour

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just learned about the death of Margaret Thatcher, one of the few politicians I have ever felt respect for. RIP Iron Lady.







:tiphat:​


----------



## clavichorder

I am proclaiming that guys in my choir need to not bother me or have me "chill out" because I am tired of not being able to focus on the conductor, who really means business and is a good man, practically a saint.

One of the basses thought he reached enlightenment on the tour. Maybe he did, but maybe he's just been smoking too much goddamned reefer. 99.99% likely. Someone needs to smack that guy in the face so he doesn't distract any more.

I almost feel like bringing my Time Life book of "the enlightenment" to school and telling him to read up. Arrogant guy with bad attention deficit disorder, I have the same issue and I almost feel personally responsible for him caving in. I don't know why. Its retarded.

*The bottom line. I can't focus very well in class. Because I listen to people who confuse me. * Some of these guys are so utterly full of ******** because they don't understand that we have to make music well at the end of the quarter and not all of us learn with the same style, like me, I don't study the same way. And I don't want to get in the way of some of the good folks there who work hard themselves.

If I am to make up for lost time with my learning, and to feel good about myself in the long run, I need to chuck a metaphorical grain of salt at my so called friend's faces when they try to disrupt me out of their own self needs for attention.

And though this message sound angry and fragile maybe, I am posting it hear so others can know about "what happens in my life" and maybe even offer me some advice, that speaks somewhat to my perspective or calls solid attention to their own.

The possibly simple bottom line: Others need to not bother me. And I need to not pass the chain of bothering. And if I'm weird, its people's problem if they are bothered by me, I hope I can realize.

But its not simple. I'm confused as hell sometimes. About all sorts of things. And making music in choir used to be a relief for me sometimes.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> I have actually never been drunk/high, i think that the "idiocracy." of this generation is a produce of our western way of life, we get stimulated everywhere we go, endless music&adds, the internet, media when there are ways to get stimulated as easly as there are today, most people don't want to go the hard way ( with hard way i mean an action/activity which requires some serious thinking and effort etc...)
> 
> I see myself somewere between of "idiocracy" and "thinker".
> 
> Also i started looking for a guitar teacher who can give an honest reality check for me about my skills.


We're on the same page Jani. I have gone to a piano teacher for a good reality check recently and I am getting one, with kind firmness.

My advice though: if you can find one who respects your unique tastes and styles in music, but will help you strongly with the bad parts of your technique, that's what mine is currently doing. Maybe you'll find something better. Also, don't take my advice without a grain of salt.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> That's a funny yet pleasurable moment
> 
> Today I received a barrage of emails from a psychostalker who just will not leave me alone. I barely knew her and only met her for 4 days in total and she has stalked me at my friend's (which is how I was fated this way), my own home (thankfully I've now moved to the same residence Lord Lucian took up :lol and shockingly even turned up at a workplace to snoop about me.
> 
> My friends tell me to file for a restraining order and register a complaint before I become another statistic.
> 
> But that's what stalkers do. Disrupt the life of their victim until it becoes intolerable and then get under their skin. So not to be thwarted, I've found a way around this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good huh?


Now I know part of the reason why you are so deeply philosophical, or appreciate it better. Crazy **** happening to me sometimes, partly from my own head, but I feel harassed by life and misunderstanding people in general. Particularly by guys who I consider essentially bullies, as well as religious people who are essentially, bullies. Or I have to see them that way if I am to feel okay and not cave in. Nobody has a right to make me cave in.

The terribly sad thing is that I see others caving into me...only because I'm hoping to be strong willed right now. I just want to think for myself. I wonder how one deals with that. I have been doing good compositions lately, but I am reluctant to show them because it looks like boasting. I am becoming more contientious about boasting.( I say that as I boast._)


----------



## clavichorder

How does one know when one is a stalker? In recent history, I feel like I have bothered a girl and I feel very sorry. I wish I could apologize it away, but I probably can't do anything. Its hard to have that self restraint. 

I am nicer than a stalker, but still...I feel horrible if I think about it... The only thing I did was be honest in some emails and sit down next to her once. And not be forth coming about my attraction to her because I was looking for the right words to say to her for a long time, in person. I finally caved in and sent a few emails to be blunt about it, eventually. Too many emails were sent, it freaked her out. I just want to be her friend, and she seems willing. I hope she trusts me on that.

Moral of the story, in these situations I can't beat around the bush...

Edit:

You know what? I'm not a stalker. Never was. Just a person who liked someone and couldn't communicate it well.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> How does one know when one is a stalker? In recent history, I feel like I have bothered a girl and I feel very sorry. I wish I could apologize it away, but I probably can't do anything. Its hard to have that self restraint.
> 
> I am nicer than a stalker, but still...I feel horrible if I think about it... The only thing I did was be honest in some emails and sit down next to her once. Too many emails were sent, it freaked her out. I just want to be her friend, and she seems willing. I hope she trusts me on that.


From past experience, this may be an instance where you just have to let it go. But don't feel bad about it, things like this just happen.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> From past experience, this may be an instance where you just have to let it go. But don't feel bad about it, things like this just happen.


Well, now that I've determined I'm not a stalked and not even after her for a relationship, I now need to not seem like a desperate friend.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I am just not very good at letting things go. Wonder how I could be better at that so I could let something go when its a bother to me or others and its not constructive.


I know how that is. Unfortunately it's just one of those things that comes with time. At the moment just try your best to give the lady some distance if you happen to bump in to her, and spend the rest of your time on things that make you feel good. I've seen your recent posts on here, and I understand that feeling good might not be so easy for you at present, but I hope I can assure you that this turmoil will eventually give way to a better understanding of yourself.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> We're on the same page Jani. I have gone to a piano teacher for a good reality check recently and I am getting one, with kind firmness.
> 
> My advice though: if you can find one who respects your unique tastes and styles in music, but will help you strongly with the bad parts of your technique, that's what mine is currently doing. Maybe you'll find something better. Also, don't take my advice without a grain of salt.


I have no problem with my technique, my problems are around the missing "basic skills", since i selflearned i noticed that i am lacking on very basic skills,


----------



## Ravndal

doooont want to work today


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> Well, now that I've determined I'm not a stalked and not even after her for a relationship, I now need to not seem like a desperate friend.


Usually we are stalked by the ones WE DONT WANT and ignored by ones we lust in silence...


----------



## jani

Used way too much money today, bit over 100€.
- 25€ hair cut
- Two rock/metal tab books 78€
- 9 € for bus tickets
- 5€ to McDonalds

The young woman who cut my hair was very attractive so i was more than happy to watch her do her job.

*


By the way what does it mean if the piece of music is an grade 8 piece?
One of the tab books i bought says that the pieces are grade 8 pieces.*


----------



## OboeKnight

I've made my decision on the college I will be attending, but I'm finding it really difficult to tell the professor from the other college that I won't be studying with her. She's been nothing but an inspiration to me and she encourages me every time I have a lesson with her or talk with her. She emails me weekly and told me that I was her top choice for a student this year. It just makes me really sad to have to break the news to her. The reason I chose the other school is because it is just a better fit for me all around. It's a small private liberal arts college with a conservatory. I can put the majority of my focus on music and general academics are not the priority there. At the other school, I will spend my first two years completing general education courses that I'm just not interested in at all. I am an academic person, but I've come to realize in the past year that my purpose on this earth is to play oboe, so I don't want to waste my time with rigorous academic torture. So, I just don't know what to say to this professor....and I need to tell her today because she invited me to a reed making class tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ramako

If you absolutely have to make the decision now, and there is an upcoming deadline, then that is one thing.

Otherwise I would strongly recommend _talking it over_ with your professor and getting her opinion on the matter. Take it with a grain of salt, but seriously, I would talk over your concerns with her, tell her why you think the other place would be better, and get her opinion on it.

Her initial reaction may change with time. Of course she is likely to be biased to want to keep you, but on the other hand you would be surprised at how much teachers can want simply to help you do the best with your life, although that can also be a matter of opinion.

I can sympathise with the difficulty of this decision, having made had to make a similar, although quite different choice a couple of years ago. In my situation it was between one subject and another - in this country we don't do general education at universities. A couple of years is not a long time, especially for a general education which is always helpful, not for getting on in life, but for being a human being.

I can tell you that, whether or not I made the right decision about it, the thing I regret most is being so pig-headed about the whole thing and not discussing it with other people. (I am not saying that is what you are being). If this professor is a good teacher, and it sounds like she is, I would strongly recommend talking it over with her, listening to her opinion, and then moving forward, even if you feel you have already made up your mind. In any case it is a good way of gently breaking the news to her.

Also, and perhaps this isn't helpful, a good teacher is a good teacher. They are very hard to find. However good the institution is, unless you have a good teacher then it won't be so good for you as if you had a good teacher at a bad institution. It's a matter of chemistry quite apart from anything else. You may well learn more oboe from her than from the other institution, however good it is.

Take these with a grain of salt because I am not a good person to take advice from, as I know myself from taking it.


----------



## OboeKnight

Thank you. I think you are right about discussing it with her. It would seem very abrupt to just say "Well, I've decided not to come here, sorry." I've pretty much decided, because in addition to the excellence of their ensembles and institution in general, I also really like the professor there as well. And, I received better financial aid. I will still talk with her and give her a chance to tell me why her institution is a better choice  I'm just so nervous about the whole thing. Has to happen sooner than later though I suppose-


----------



## Ukko

In my ignorance, I suggest this:

"The reason I chose the other school is because it is just a better fit for me all around. It's a small private liberal arts college with a conservatory. I can put the majority of my focus on music and general academics are not the priority there. At the other school, I will spend my first two years completing general education courses that I'm just not interested in at all. I am an academic person, but I've come to realize in the past year that my purpose on this earth is to play oboe, so I don't want to waste my time with rigorous academic torture."

Read familiar?


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Usually we are stalked by the ones WE DONT WANT and ignored by ones we lust in silence...


Seems like she got attracted to me again a while back, but I think she's just nice and my wishful thinking was so completely trapping me. I thought she was shy and could have been playing games. Whether she was ever interested, she's less interested than I was ultimately, so I'm the one who has to leave her alone and it was a selfish pursuit inspired by dumb thoughts. As crudblud said, I need to give her her space. I had a moment of realization at one point a while back where as driven as I felt, I was possibly able to perceive a twinge of shame in myself. The phrase occurred to me "leave her alone." And it made me very upset because I had put so much into it. Very dramatic business but it was mostly kept to myself and vented in little ways.

I hope in the future I can deal with or accept these situations better, depending on what is right to do. I also hope that maybe I can communicate better so I don't need to hold these burdens so much.

Big talk. I think practical things in life need to be taken care of and I've been doing those things, but should work a little harder at them.


----------



## clavichorder

My piano teacher and I decided some pieces for me to work on. I expect to be around on talkclassical less, and the internet, as I work on my music studies. I can probably drop in often enough.


----------



## OboeKnight

Hilltroll72 said:


> In my ignorance, I suggest this:
> 
> "The reason I chose the other school is because it is just a better fit for me all around. It's a small private liberal arts college with a conservatory. I can put the majority of my focus on music and general academics are not the priority there. At the other school, I will spend my first two years completing general education courses that I'm just not interested in at all. I am an academic person, but I've come to realize in the past year that my purpose on this earth is to play oboe, so I don't want to waste my time with rigorous academic torture."
> 
> Read familiar?


 Haha yeah you are probably right. It's just a hell of a lot harder to say it to her lol.


----------



## Mesa

Learnt to play Paul McCartney's Blackbird today. Now all i need to do is wait for the sun, sit in the park alone and play it and watch the hipster girls gather around in a decreasing orbit.

Hurry up, summer.


----------



## Praeludium

Don't do that. You have to learn music written by Takemitsu for guitar in order to show to the world what our instrument can do (not just attracting young persons like a magnet).


----------



## Mesa

I also have an armoury of Chet Atkins, Son House and Gary Davis tunes, i'm quite than familiar with what a guitar can do


----------



## clavichorder

I have serious impulse control issues(evidenced in me posting this to begin with). Sometimes I'm too abstemious as well.


----------



## Guest

What's happening in my life? The house move dilemma: which to buy


the perfect detached house on the side of a main road (no off-road parking), opposite where 300 new homes are to be built
the less-than-perfect terraced house in town (saving petrol costs to get to work and shops) where I'll disturb the neighbours if I turn up 'Ode to Joy'
the practical modern, low maintenance house on a modern out-of-town' estate' (no facilities, just box-like houses) next door to neighbours with two boats, two working cars and a car on blocks!
the perfect house in the country, flood risk area, overlarge garden
Any ideas?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

perfect house in the country, sounds more long term, as for flooding either 1. put everything up high on blocks or 2. insurance.
and you can full tilt 'Ode to Joy'!

I'm such a help...................


----------



## OboeKnight

Well, I talked with the professor. It went so well...she is certainly an amazing person. She told me that while she would love to have me as a student, she more importantly wants me to be happy and wants what is best for my life. I couldn't have asked for more. 

I know that at this point in my life, I only want to focus on my musical development. So, the conservatory is the right choice for me. I know that I will want to get a broader education and learn cultures and languages and things, but that will have to wait until later. I am not ready to juggle music and intense academics at this point, and I am fortunate to know this about myself now.

Thanks to Ramako and Hilltroll for helping me out!


----------



## Ukko

You are welcome, _OK_. This professor seems like someone you should maintain contact with. By the time you get to adulthood, she could be a friend. Friends who are willing to 'share and care' are invaluable - in the basic sense of that word.


----------



## Ramako

I'm glad that it went well OboeKnight (although _OK_ has to be one of the coolest initials I have come across :tiphat


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> By the way what does it mean if the piece of music is an grade 8 piece?
> One of the tab books i bought says that the pieces are grade 8 pieces.[/U][/I][/B]


I assume it means it is or has been used for grade 8 exams and would therefore be of an appropriate difficulty for that standard (not that I'm overly sure what that would be).


----------



## Ramako

I am finding the amount of work a bit oppressive at the moment, one of the reasons, no doubt, that I am taking refuge here. The problem is that there just doesn't seem to be any end of it in sight - until the exams in June that is. And while I'm still at home I have family members putting additional demands on my time, as well as essentially preventing me from working all night...

I suppose I will have to learn how to manage my time more efficiently, not in the sense of actually managing it, but learning working methods that work and get stuff done effectively. It would also help to strike a balance between the things that need doing and their relative importance. That sounds like jargon but oh well...


----------



## cwarchc

MacLeod said:


> What's happening in my life? The house move dilemma: which to buy
> 
> 
> the perfect detached house on the side of a main road (no off-road parking), opposite where 300 new homes are to be built
> the less-than-perfect terraced house in town (saving petrol costs to get to work and shops) where I'll disturb the neighbours if I turn up 'Ode to Joy'
> the practical modern, low maintenance house on a modern out-of-town' estate' (no facilities, just box-like houses) next door to neighbours with two boats, two working cars and a car on blocks!
> the perfect house in the country, flood risk area, overlarge garden
> Any ideas?


House in the country sounds great, however with the flooding we have had in the last few years = check this out
OR you need the detached (the experience I've had with neighbours in the last couple of years) so you can play your music LOUD.


----------



## Kopachris

Feeling jaded with Christianity (it's impossible to love and worship a deity you don't trust) and feeling unfocused with pure atheism, I've decided to do some research into Buddhism. After reading about it on Wikipedia for hours, a lot of the philosophy seems to fit my own. Namely, no blind faith--"don't believe it works because we say it works, try it yourself." It's presented more as "a" way than "the" way. There's a lot of focus on independence and self-discovery. I'll work on integrating some of the ideas from Theravada and Zen into my daily life over the coming months. We'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## Flamme

I'm closest to pantheism...


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> What's happening in my life? The house move dilemma: which to buy
> 
> 
> the perfect detached house on the side of a main road (no off-road parking), opposite where 300 new homes are to be built
> the less-than-perfect terraced house in town (saving petrol costs to get to work and shops) where I'll disturb the neighbours if I turn up 'Ode to Joy'
> the practical modern, low maintenance house on a modern out-of-town' estate' (no facilities, just box-like houses) next door to neighbours with two boats, two working cars and a car on blocks!
> the perfect house in the country, flood risk area, overlarge garden
> Any ideas?


I like the sound of the country house--suits you sir !


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> Seems like she got attracted to me again a while back, but I think she's just nice and my wishful thinking was so completely trapping me. I thought she was shy and could have been playing games. Whether she was ever interested, she's less interested than I was ultimately, so I'm the one who has to leave her alone and it was a selfish pursuit inspired by dumb thoughts. As crudblud said, I need to give her her space. I had a moment of realization at one point a while back where as driven as I felt, I was possibly able to perceive a twinge of shame in myself. The phrase occurred to me "leave her alone." And it made me very upset because I had put so much into it. Very dramatic business but it was mostly kept to myself and vented in little ways.
> 
> I hope in the future I can deal with or accept these situations better, depending on what is right to do. I also hope that maybe I can communicate better so I don't need to hold these burdens so much.
> 
> Big talk. I think practical things in life need to be taken care of and I've been doing those things, but should work a little harder at them.


I'm really bad at playing games and manipulating...Furthermore i consider those things a bit unfair and immoral...If you like someone let him know, dont torture him with hope...I can play games but i don't want


----------



## clavichorder

The drama just gets worse with my life. I have determined to stop and rest.


----------



## cwarchc

Kopachris said:


> Feeling jaded with Christianity (it's impossible to love and worship a deity you don't trust) and feeling unfocused with pure atheism, I've decided to do some research into Buddhism. After reading about it on Wikipedia for hours, a lot of the philosophy seems to fit my own. Namely, no blind faith--"don't believe it works because we say it works, try it yourself." It's presented more as "a" way than "the" way. There's a lot of focus on independence and self-discovery. I'll work on integrating some of the ideas from Theravada and Zen into my daily life over the coming months. We'll see where it goes from there.


I did the same a few years ago.
I won't say I'm a Buddhist, however, most of what they say makes a lot of sense.
My advice would be to find a local group that does courses. I found them very rewarding
Go luck on your journey
When you realize there is nothing lacking, the whole world belongs to you.


----------



## jani

I guess that i have good head for alcohol, yesterday i drank more than ever before, 5x of ( I don't know the word on English so i just add this explanation so you understand what i mean)
"drink typically consisting of one liquor and one mixer and in modern prodution made by fermenting. The alcohol content is about 5% (s: colloquial)"
+ 2x 20% shots (liquorice)
+ 1 cider.
All that in 3h and i wasn't drunk and i woke up feeling normal.
I don't have loads of experience with alcohol so i don't know is that much or an average or an small amount.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Feeling jaded with Christianity (it's impossible to love and worship a deity you don't trust) and feeling unfocused with pure atheism, I've decided to do some research into Buddhism. After reading about it on Wikipedia for hours, a lot of the philosophy seems to fit my own. Namely, no blind faith--"don't believe it works because we say it works, try it yourself." It's presented more as "a" way than "the" way. There's a lot of focus on independence and self-discovery. I'll work on integrating some of the ideas from Theravada and Zen into my daily life over the coming months. We'll see where it goes from there.


Re buddhism: my dad just does yoga and sits cross legged sort of focusing on his breath at night. He isn't practicing a particular religion as far as I know, but he is religiously devoted to certain things in his life. Being comfortable is one of them, lol.

I want to do that while listening to music. Maybe music that isn't too richly tonal or excitable to me, and isn't too dissonantly abstract. Like Telemann or some Handel.

Actually, I do it to english virginal music these days(now that I've typed that, maybe there are Freudian slips there?).


----------



## Mesa

jani said:


> I guess that i have good head for alcohol, yesterday i drank more than ever before, 5x of ( I don't know the word on English so i just add this explanation so you understand what i mean)
> "drink typically consisting of one liquor and one mixer and in modern prodution made by fermenting. The alcohol content is about 5% (s: colloquial)"
> + 2x 20% shots (liquorice)
> + 1 cider.
> All that in 3h and i wasn't drunk and i woke up feeling normal.
> I don't have loads of experience with alcohol so i don't know is that much or an average or an small amount.


That's about 3 or 4 units of alcohol? A pint of beer cider has typically 1.5-2.7ish, a standard vodka bottle has about 28.

Edit: Ah, times 5? 20 odd units then. Good man.

The term for that drink is most likely 'Snakebite', a loose term that could mean cider and blackcurrant, or cider, lager/stout and blackcurrant, or cider and jager, and in some areas, any cidery and dark drink.

Ten units indicates reasonable hammeredness, twenty means fights with taxi drivers and frantically attempting to navigate a phone menu to order pizza, thirty means a sleeping in a warm looking shed in a nearby garden, forty is a fun-filled race to evacuate your stomach or face death.


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> What's happening in my life? The house move dilemma: which to buy
> 
> 
> the perfect detached house on the side of a main road (no off-road parking), opposite where 300 new homes are to be built
> the less-than-perfect terraced house in town (saving petrol costs to get to work and shops) where I'll disturb the neighbours if I turn up 'Ode to Joy'
> the practical modern, low maintenance house on a modern out-of-town' estate' (no facilities, just box-like houses) next door to neighbours with two boats, two working cars and a car on blocks!
> the perfect house in the country, flood risk area, overlarge garden
> Any ideas?


Gosh - I've dithered over this list & don't know which I'd go for. They all need modifying, but I'd definitely want to feel free to play music, so either the detached house, but find a garage to rent or a nearby street (maybe when the 300 houses are built), or find an end-terrace where you can play music in the room not joined to the neighbours. The house in the country sounds nice but I know that since we got bitten by the music bug, Taggart & I have done no gardening whatsoever. But you may be young and ready to toil, of course.
Good luck!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm actually so busy right now, I don't even have time to type out my week's stuff right now. It's too much, and I need to go to sleep now, since I have like 10 things tomorrow to do.  It's ridiculous how busy I am tomorrow. I just may have time to describe it tomorrow night, at like 11 PM.


----------



## OboeKnight

Good luck! Try not to get too sleep deprived this week lol.


----------



## Novelette

OboeKnight said:


> Good luck! Try not to get too sleep deprived this week lol.


Oh goodness, me too. A sleep-deprived Novelette possesses not speech; much rather there exist groans and hisses where there ought to be words.


----------



## clavichorder

Where has our whippersnapper spirit been around here on talkclassical? My whip has not been snapping like it should, I'll tell you that. 

The one time in my life I've gotten really drunk, the folks I got drunk with developed a code word for me. Starfish. That's my word, so.... Starfish! It makes total sense and I feel safe upon its utterance. It was worth it to get drunk that one time a year ago, so I could reach that level of spiritual awareness.

Where has that exoskeleton gone off to?


----------



## Flamme

Feeling much better and focused lately...I will let bygones be bygones...Peace of mind is the most important.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Where has our whippersnapper spirit been around here on talkclassical? My whip has not been snapping like it should, I'll tell you that.
> 
> The one time in my life I've gotten really drunk, the folks I got drunk with developed a code word for me. Starfish. That's my word, so.... Starfish! It makes total sense and I feel safe upon its utterance. It was worth it to get drunk that one time a year ago, so I could reach that level of spiritual awareness.
> 
> Where has that exoskeleton gone off to?


We've been chopping too much wood.


----------



## emiellucifuge

clavichorder said:


> Where has that exoskeleton gone off to?


Im sorry to tell you that Starfish don't have an exoskeleton!


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> I guess that i have good head for alcohol, yesterday i drank more than ever before, 5x of ( I don't know the word on English so i just add this explanation so you understand what i mean)
> "drink typically consisting of one liquor and one mixer and in modern prodution made by fermenting. The alcohol content is about 5% (s: colloquial)"
> + 2x 20% shots (liquorice)
> + 1 cider.
> All that in 3h and i wasn't drunk and i woke up feeling normal.
> I don't have loads of experience with alcohol so i don't know is that much or an average or an small amount.


Not to be a killjoy Jani, but please do be careful when you drink. Even if you feel sober, your mental faculties and reaction time, processing and all that can be off. I trust that you don't drive when you are drinking that way? Just wouldn't want anything bad to happen to you.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> We've been chopping too much wood.


Once the calluses are well formed, and breaks are taken for eating and sleeping...

Well, OK. There can be too much of most good things.


----------



## Ramako

never mind...


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Not to be a killjoy Jani, but please do be careful when you drink. Even if you feel sober, your mental faculties and reaction time, processing and all that can be off. I trust that you don't drive when you are drinking that way? Just wouldn't want anything bad to happen to you.


Don't worry, i am not a fan of drinking just to get drunk.
Also i won't own a drivers lisence because our goverment is evil and tries to make it as expensive as possible so more people would use public transporation.


----------



## clavichorder

emiellucifuge said:


> Im sorry to tell you that Starfish don't have an exoskeleton!


What do you call their hard casing?


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Gosh - I've dithered over this list & don't know which I'd go for. They all need modifying, but I'd definitely want to feel free to play music, so either the detached house, but find a garage to rent or a nearby street (maybe when the 300 houses are built), or find an end-terrace where you can play music in the room not joined to the neighbours. The house in the country sounds nice but I know that since we got bitten by the music bug, Taggart & I have done no gardening whatsoever. But you may be young and ready to toil, of course.
> Good luck!


No.he's not very young!


----------



## Sonata

Having a very good birthday. Light patient schedule at work, so it's kind of laid-back. I have an ice cream cake here, and both my husband AND my mom sent me beautiful floral bouquets, so I have one on each side of my desk, so my office smells great!


----------



## clavichorder

I had an solid good time out with friends last night for a birthday outing that I arranged. They gave me **** the whole time, I was in a fog of embarrassment.

There really wasn't any drinking. Just one beer at dinner.


----------



## Ramako

Sonata said:


> Having a very good birthday. Light patient schedule at work, so it's kind of laid-back. I have an ice cream cake here, and both my husband AND my mom sent me beautiful floral bouquets, so I have one on each side of my desk, so my office smells great!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OboeKnight

Sonata said:


> Having a very good birthday. Light patient schedule at work, so it's kind of laid-back. I have an ice cream cake here, and both my husband AND my mom sent me beautiful floral bouquets, so I have one on each side of my desk, so my office smells great!


Happy Birthday Sonata!!!!


----------



## emiellucifuge

clavichorder said:


> What do you call their hard casing?


They have a soft epidermis outer layer just like us, but their skeleton is right beneath their skin, and is made from bony plates called Ossicles.


----------



## clavichorder

Sonata said:


> Having a very good birthday. Light patient schedule at work, so it's kind of laid-back. I have an ice cream cake here, and both my husband AND my mom sent me beautiful floral bouquets, so I have one on each side of my desk, so my office smells great!


Glad that you are having a good birthday!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'll just type out my schedule that I had today:

8:20ishAM - Went to school of music and practiced
9 AM Aural Skills - starting to sing freely atonal music, and learn how to dictate tone rows
10 AM Ethnomusicology - Indian film music was the subject today
11 AM Nutrition - had an exam, it was meh
12 PM - Practiced, got tickets for the other opera at my university (la Boheme), lunch
1 PM Studio class - I watched 3 flutists perform snazzy stuff
2 PM Music History - Forms of the Classical Era was the subject (Sonata, Binary, etc.)
3-5PM Repertoire Orchestra rehearsal - As we like to say around here, All Orff, all the time (Carmina Burana)
5-5:15PM Technique class "recitation" - I just did some chromatic interval patterns, then rushed away
5:30-6:30 PM Chamber Recital - my ensemble played second, then I ran away from building to get dinner, was starving(!), then watched end of recital
6:30-8PM - I had free time! Went to library and looked at computer. Found out my housing position for next year, I'm getting a single room for myself. Yay!
8-10PM Orchestral Excerpts Class - My assignment was Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis solo, I was coached.
Now - Back in my dorm typing this! Yay!

I came out mostly unscathed, only small headaches today, right wrist ached for a little, but I had upper back (into chest?) pain the whole day. Also ate rather poorly today and was starving half the time, was always rushing about and eating small things only.

This day is officially over. Will sleep like a log tonight.


----------



## Kazaman

I have a rather busy week. I'm volunteering at a local music festival, completing scholarship applications, editing an essay to submit for an academic award, practicing of course, and writing two exams. If I don't think about it, I'll come out the other end thinking it was easy (right?).


----------



## Novelette

Growing ever more weary of the mind-rot of Facebook.

=\


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I've almost moved out of the 1970's (Western Australia) to Adelaide (1980's), fun being a time traveller but I'll miss the early 70's proggy sounds..........


----------



## Kopachris

I'll be breaking my own rule about keeping things succinct. I want to go into more detail about my current spiritual situation, since our beloved L'enfer is no longer available. I don't want discussion--more of a confession. Tl;dr: just keep scrolling.

I have my SPD well under control right now, but it was more serious than I let on before. The difference between schizoid personality disorder and schizophrenia is that the latter includes debilitating delusional psychosis lasting longer than a month. I've had such psychotic episodes lasting less than a month as well as non-debilitating delusions lasting longer than a month. For the longest time, one such delusion involved a voice in my head which I attributed to God. I recognized that the voice was coming from my own mind, was my own thoughts, but I imagined that those thoughts were inserted into my mind by God. When first researching SPD, I attributed this to the "well-developed fantasy world" described by some psychologists. Upon further research, however, I recognized it as a form of delusional psychosis common in schizophrenia patients. Thus, the only reason I, ever the skeptic, had to believe in God was taken away from me.

My old high school friend in Nashville invited me to her church, and I went, both of us hoping it might restore my faith and help me find some peace. (She knows I have some issues, but still doesn't know that I no longer believe in God.) My visit helped, but I don't think in the way she hoped. Her church places a lot of emphasis on submission to authority and (as with all Christian denominations) faith and worship. My visit helped me realize my problem with Christianity: I can't do faith. It's impossible for me. To have faith in something without solid evidence of it (and even in the face of evidence against it) would be completely foreign to my personality.

The testimonies at the church mentioned several times submitting to authority in everyday situations, such as doing what your boss at work asks without question, or accepting what a teacher says without question. This especially would require a change that I wouldn't make even if I could. I question _everything_. Usually, it takes place entirely within my own mind (Why does he want me to do such and such? Hmm... this could be the reason why. Yes, that makes sense. I will store this line of thought for future reference.). If I can't find an answer on my own, I ask so that I can learn the reasoning behind it. And don't even get me started on how many times I've questioned my high school teachers because they were actually wrong...

About a week ago, I was looking through some pictures of the Himalayas (because what else am I going to do in the middle of the night with no work to do?) and I got it in my head to look up Tibet because I realized I actually had no idea what Tibet was. That led to looking up Buddhism.

I liked what I read about it. There's no faith. Or, rather, there's no necessity of faith. Some Buddhists believe in Hindu-like deities. Some believe in the Tao and chi. Some even believe in the God of Abraham. A lot don't believe in any deity. Most don't believe the Buddha actually possessed supernatural abilities; some don't even believe there ever existed a real person known as "Gautama Buddha." It doesn't matter--the Buddhist scriptures are given as tools to help realize truth, not as truth themselves. When asked what he would do if science contradicted his beliefs, the current Dalai Lama answered that he would change his beliefs.

I haven't taken refuge in the Three Jewels* yet, but I'm reading some of the scriptures, practicing meditation, and trying to live the Five Precepts** and the Eightfold Path***. I don't fully believe in karma and rebirth as described by Buddhist scripture, but I accept it provisionally, as it's something that, so far, can't be logically argued against. (It's not something mystical. It basically amounts to: your thoughts and actions have consequences (karma), and any unresolved karma at the time of your death creates the circumstances of your rebirth. Multiple lives are more of a causal link than a single thread.)

I haven't told anyone (even my parents or my friend in Nashville) but you guys that I don't believe in God anymore or that I'm looking into Buddhism.

*For those unfamiliar with Buddhism: "taking refuge" refers to acknowledging and showing respect to a teacher; the Three Jewels are the Buddha, the dhamma (generally means the scriptures, but with the addition of natural law and the stipulation of "only so far as they are true"), and the sangha (the community of Buddhists, especially those who have attained enlightenment and are capable of teaching others).

**The Five Precepts are not commandments like in other religions, but rather guidelines, open to interpretation, different for everyone. The are (basically): to refrain from killing, to refrain from stealing, to refrain from sexual misconduct, to refrain from lying, and to refrain from drugs and alcohol which cause heedlessness.

***Basically, the path to enlightenment, again open to interpretation and different for everyone, combined with meditation meant to build insight: right view, right intention, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, and right concentration.


----------



## Kopachris

For those of you who are currently atheists, but grew up in Christian families, how did you tell your family? How did they react? Should I tell my friends and family?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kopachris said:


> For those of you who are currently atheists, but grew up in Christian families, how did you tell your family? How did they react? Should I tell my friends and family?


I don't get it. Why should you be worried or concerned about informing your parents and friends of your disbelief in God and your new found pursuit of Buddhism? If you feel in your heart that Buddhism is the right path to follow to attain the highest level of spirituality or whatever your seeking, you should be proud of it and by all means should try to lead your friends and family to discover it for themselves.


----------



## Flamme

Its isnt so hard, i guess...I live in ex communist country and have the opposite problem cause people cannot cope with person being religious in a true sense...


----------



## Crudblud

So apparently my grandparents would like to see more of me. I was taken aback by this, since, when I do visit, I am generally acknowledged and then firmly set in the background and ignored until I leave, at which point they say "oh, but we've hardly seen you!" and I want to say "I know, you've been ignoring me this whole time!" but I suppose I'm too nice for that so I just make my excuses and run. Since I stopped smoking I don't even have an excuse to escape from their inane chatter and in to the garden. I'm not picking on them, though, that last point applies to my whole family and the interminable gatherings that we have throughout the year, which, for the past year or so, I had managed to avoid and had been feeling much better for it.

Verily, I say; *yeugh!*


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> So apparently my grandparents would like to see more of me. I was taken aback by this, since, when I do visit, I am generally acknowledged and then firmly set in the background and ignored until I leave, at which point they say "oh, but we've hardly seen you!" and I want to say "I know, you've been ignoring me this whole time!" but I suppose I'm too nice for that so I just make my excuses and run. Since I stopped smoking I don't even have an excuse to escape from their inane chatter and in to the garden. I'm not picking on them, though, that last point applies to my whole family and the interminable gatherings that we have throughout the year, which, for the past year or so, I had managed to avoid and had been feeling much better for it.
> 
> Verily, I say; *yeugh!*


My grandparents live in another state, and we both know that neither of us can afford to see the other, which is sad in a way, but also somewhat of a relief.


----------



## EricABQ

Kopachris said:


> For those of you who are currently atheists, but grew up in Christian families, how did you tell your family? How did they react? Should I tell my friends and family?


My mother is a true believer in the Christian faith and I have no interest in causing her any distress, so I just avoid the topic as much as possible. My father also professes to believe, but I have a strong suspicion that he is mostly going through the motions to keep the peace.


----------



## Kopachris

EricABQ said:


> My mother is a true believer in the Christian faith and I have no interest in causing her any distress, so I just avoid the topic as much as possible. My father also professes to believe, but I have a strong suspicion that he is mostly going through the motions to keep the peace.


That actually sounds a lot like my family...


----------



## jani

Gonna go listen to some live music today!


----------



## Head_case

Kopachris said:


> For those of you who are currently atheists, but grew up in Christian families, how did you tell your family? How did they react? Should I tell my friends and family?


well I didn't grow in a Christian family but I am a christian atheist, a term which makes more sense than being just an atheist 

Your family will get this. Tell them, you know the way Eve grew up in the garden of Eden and ate from the apple of knowledge? Well it wasn't an apple but who cares....well when you grew up, tended by the garden of your parents, you sucked at a lemon and now you are spitting it out like the prodigal son 

back online...what a life...! Exhilarating weekend. I know spam is annoying for most of us...especially from psychostalkers. psychostalker has been spamming me telling me how frustrating it is trying to stalk me because I never reply

LOL!!!


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> well I didn't grow in a Christian family but I am a christian atheist, a term which makes more sense than being just an atheist


What exactly is "Christian atheism?"


----------



## Head_case

Crudblud said:


> What exactly is "Christian atheism?"


..the worse of semantic perversions ever invented by the human mind?

and it still makes more sense than atheism


----------



## Crudblud

Head_case said:


> ..the worse of semantic perversions ever invented by the human mind?


It certainly seems that way.


----------



## EricABQ

I could see somone being a "Christian atheist" if they embrace many of the cultural aspects of Christianity (holidays, for example) but don't actually believe the stories.

Culture is important, and I can see someone not wanting to discard all aspects of religion once they stop believing the supernatural stuff.


----------



## clavichorder

All I know kopa is that my current religion is composers. Solid and stable composers for health. And wild daring experimenters are to be admired. Anyway, I'm extremely agnostic and skeptical. This keeps me at the mediating point of all religions, but I feel like I'm having to pick a side sometimes. Composing? Hedonism with a moral compass and allowance for spirituality as an indescribable but necessary thing?

I think a near religious devotion to music can be dangerous, especially if one takes Scriabin's music really seriously. That's a point on which I refuse to be entirely literal. Beware of the musical dark side...

Become a Bach like or Gibbons like composer if you must be good christian. If you want gently hedonistic comfort, listen to some good old blues! Blues is really solid. Renaissance music opens the mind for me.

Aetheism might lead one into minimal or atonal trends. Or new age neo romanticism born out of eastern thinking of sorts?

Musical psychiatry? What personality disorder do I have? Possibly cerebral narcissism mixed with schizotypal, mixed with avoidant. Bottom line, depression. Further bottom line, learning differences that were never addressed or conversely nurtured consistently.

Those are some of my theories. I had a buddhist friend who texted me telling me she figured something out once: its okay to be human. I agree.

Now I can feel okay about myself so I can feel confidence and myself around others and make friends? Would be nice if one could mentally figure this out, but one really just has to try talking to people.

Also, I'm way too gung ho. Too much wood chopping. Don't listen to me too much if you were going to...


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ Too much wood chopping is one of those oxymoron things, ain't it?

Anyway the 'authorities' make a distinction about 'religious', saying that one has to belong to an organized religion to don that cap. Accepting God or gods, you can claim to be 'spiritual', but you have to stay bare headed.


----------



## clavichorder

I feel like everytime I try to do something friendly for people, I get a reaction where people think I look like a serial killer or something. People told me that I was creepy in middle school, and its been a negative feedback loop that has been on going. I hate people honestly, but its not their fault nor is it mine. I just need people to be nice to me or I need to find it within myself to be nice to others in a way that convinces them I'm not creepy. I try pretty hard honestly. That or I need to learn how to stay sane and not require affection from people. That honestly sounds miserable and a terrible way to go. Does it have to be this all or nothing? 

Its possible I've been hanging out with the wrong people. People who are too ambitious and off the beaten path. I don't really want to be that way. But I like classical music and being well read and science. I also wish I could perform music for people and with people, and this is why I fantasize about very portable and unique instruments like the chromatic harmonica. I have been learning harmonica and its going well.


----------



## clavichorder

I heard this phrase just now: "permission to enjoy ourselve?"

Yeah...seriously. Why must I have to hate myself and life? Its always my fault.

That's why I'd almost rather play blues along with classical on my own. I grew up with it with my dad.


----------



## Ramako

Life is a madness of hatred it seems...

On the religious topic I belong to the kind of religion that I think most people assume you have to be utterly brainwashed to believe in, with ritual etc.: Orthodox Christianity. However, actually most people who are attracted to it are generally among the educated. This doesn't mean very much to me necessarily, as I have a somewhat skeptical attitude toward intelligence being a good thing, but nevertheless, it does me no harm to think I belong to a group of clever people  Doesn't work though, of course, because I was born to it... Never mind...

It is becoming clearer to me that personality and belief are actually quite closely linked because ultimately one has to choose what one believes and why, and there is no best answer from intelligence or evidence alone. Rationality alone implodes after the very first hurdle. Skepticism runs smoothly from blind faith into denial as a continuum I think*. I think the priority system which we absorb from all sorts of sources around us gives us a predilection to certain endpoints too.

It annoys me we can't be truly unbiased about these things. On the other hand, of course, there is no good reason we should be - and of course there is no such thing as unbiased even if it were possible to be it...

*Actually no, because blind faith often involves denial. I wonder if denial necessarily involves blind faith...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ramako said:


> Life is a madness of hatred it seems...
> 
> On the religious topic I belong to the kind of religion that I think most people assume you have to be utterly brainwashed to believe in, with ritual etc.: Orthodox Christianity. However, actually most people who are attracted to it are generally among the educated. This doesn't mean very much to me necessarily, as I have a somewhat skeptical attitude toward intelligence being a good thing, but nevertheless, it does me no harm to think I belong to a group of clever people  Doesn't work though, of course, because I was born to it... Never mind...
> 
> It is becoming clearer to me that personality and belief are actually quite closely linked because ultimately one has to choose what one believes and why, and there is no best answer from intelligence or evidence alone. Rationality alone implodes after the very first hurdle. Skepticism runs smoothly from blind faith into denial as a continuum I think*. I think the priority system which we absorb from all sorts of sources around us gives us a predilection to certain endpoints too.
> 
> It annoys me we can't be truly unbiased about these things. On the other hand, of course, there is no good reason we should be - and of course there is no such thing as unbiased even if it were possible to be it...
> 
> *Actually no, because blind faith often involves denial. I wonder if denial necessarily involves blind faith...


Perhaps you do belong to a very, very clever group, because I don't quite follow. Would you mind explaining the second paragraph of your post a little more?


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Life is a madness of hatred it seems...
> 
> On the religious topic I belong to the kind of religion that I think most people assume you have to be utterly brainwashed to believe in, with ritual etc.: Orthodox Christianity. However, actually most people who are attracted to it are generally among the educated. This doesn't mean very much to me necessarily, as I have a somewhat skeptical attitude toward intelligence being a good thing, but nevertheless, it does me no harm to think I belong to a group of clever people  Doesn't work though, of course, because I was born to it... Never mind...
> 
> It is becoming clearer to me that personality and belief are actually quite closely linked because ultimately one has to choose what one believes and why, and there is no best answer from intelligence or evidence alone. Rationality alone implodes after the very first hurdle. Skepticism runs smoothly from blind faith into denial as a continuum I think*. I think the priority system which we absorb from all sorts of sources around us gives us a predilection to certain endpoints too.
> 
> It annoys me we can't be truly unbiased about these things. On the other hand, of course, there is no good reason we should be - and of course there is no such thing as unbiased even if it were possible to be it...
> 
> *Actually no, because blind faith often involves denial. I wonder if denial necessarily involves blind faith...


Have you read any literature of interest Ramako? I wonder if I should read more Dickens because I have heard that he's "man's best friend" or something like that(you might argue that I mean dogs, but I've heard the same for Dickens, or something similar). I read David Copperfield a while ago. I just hope I don't take his bad sides too seriously. Gotta have a head in contemporary society.

Seems like all of us whippersnappers are getting our stuff out in the open. I hope I have not been a bad influence on those who prefer not to be bothered, because one could argue that I started it?


----------



## clavichorder

Where is Martin when we need him? Banned? Hmph.

I miss his threads in which he bragged about himself with the best humor.

Also, Ramako, I command you not to let my posts make you crazy. Life has too much of that. I'm almost certain are a good guy and a person I'd have a lot in common with.


----------



## Kopachris

When someone calls for a 6am wake up call this morning, I think they're crazy for leaving so early in this weather, but when someone calls asking for a later check out or another night, I think they're worrying over nothing, as the weather's supposed to clear up by 4am, and the roads will be plowed by 9am. :/


----------



## Ramako

tl;dr kind of post as a kind of general warning.



clavichorder said:


> Have you read any literature of interest Ramako?


I have an obsession with Dostoevsky, though I don't read much artsy literature other than him. My avatar is Raskolnikov from _Crime and Punishment_ because he was the first literary character I really felt I could relate to (actually, in some ways first person of any kind)... I remember feeling awful when I found out he murdered the old woman. Now that I am a student and have lain in my room for hours on end, day-dreaming about life, as below, I feel more like him, though only in a humorous way, because I am not thinking about killing anyone... I am re-reading _Notes from Underground_ at the moment and yet again I find myself with this strong understanding... What's more I feel like I really could become the underground man, which makes me depressed. I would say I am destined, but I don't like that superstitious kind of thinking: though it is kind of how I sometimes feel I suppress it. Continual doubt of oneself and cross-checking, all of these things do create an intertia...

No doubt it will cross your minds that these problems of mine are caused by my obsession with this author. Not at all, I actually don't read Dostoevsky that often, but I cannot forget that his characters and me have a _very_ similar mindset, and I came to him first with such innocence and no idea of what I was about to read that it must be genuine. In fact, the books give me hope, because I know that the author in fact triumphed over these problems eventually. Even though I might be like this because of reading him (though I just said it wasn't, there is no doubt it has had a great influence over my personality, and certainly this particular paragraph), I genuinely believe I would have been a great deal worse off if I hadn't.



Klavierspieler said:


> Perhaps you do belong to a very, very clever group, because I don't quite follow. Would you mind explaining the second paragraph of your post a little more?


My mind has been thinking a lot about radical skepticism recently (though I have looked up little more of the philosophy than to know what my thinking is called)... Doubting everything, the physical world, my own mind: even just as a hypothetical set of reasoning - to see what I can justify by reason, rather than genuinely doubting everything for real.

But I realised that I couldn't get anywhere with reason. Reason can't justify many things, so I have been searching for alternative ways to think about things. But I could deny the truth I did find by reason if I wanted to, because it is possible to flaunt reason. But perhaps I am already flaunting reason when figuring out what it can determine? Well, this is what I meant when I said skepticism is a continuum and a particular personality trait.

But because reason doesn't actually go anywhere, I decided one must search for other principles to make progress. Usually assumptions and the like... This is what I meant when I said that personality dictates how one sees the world: because assumptions would be determined by one's personality. Or alternatives to assumptions, such as intuitive or moral knowledge.

I don't expect this to make sense (not least because I have heavily edited it down so that I don't regret posting it at a later stage) and I didn't really before. This has been the subject of so much wandering of my mind over the last couple of months that I am not sure it can make sense to anyone else. In fact I don't even know if it makes sense at all.



clavichorder said:


> Seems like all of us whippersnappers are getting our stuff out in the open. I hope I have not been a bad influence on those who prefer not to be bothered, because one could argue that I started it?


Well, I will have to talk about things soon anyway, and I'd rather have this somewhat theoretical side of my mind out here first, even if only partially so that I can then focus on more pressing concerns.

What's more, whenever I have mentioned this kind of thing, solipsism and all that, (which I do very rarely, and only once representing it as something I thought) I have always been met with derision (or in the case when I said it was what I thought, dismissal). It's not that I am a solipsist - it's just that I cannot just dismiss it for no reason. Even if you think I am crazy, at least I can't see your faces when I say this. In fact I probably am crazy, but that is a different story and for different reasons.



clavichorder said:


> Also, Ramako, I command you not to let my posts make you crazy. Life has too much of that. I'm almost certain are a good guy and a person I'd have a lot in common with.


Thanks clavi, and I feel the same way. However I have been going crazy for a long time. I say that in a jokey way though, because I was just a little bit off-beam partly as a way to manage social situations. I think taking a year out and basically spending it all at home with very little contact with other people has possibly permanently unhinged me however. One of the reasons I came on here in the first place actually was to get more contact with other people. On an online forum. Sad, but true.


----------



## Ingélou

A very interesting read, Ramako. I remember discovering 'Crime & Punishment' (was younger than you - fifteen) & getting so immersed in it that when we went on the train to visit my sister and her new babies, I went upstairs to finish it in her bedroom! I kept rereading it all the way through university, too. Note that he kills for a theory but is redeemed by love. 
I studied Indian & Chinese Civilisations (one-year courses) as my subsid subject to English & spent a lot of time thinking about religion and philosophy, particularly the concept of 'Maya', which is second cousin to solipsism, don't you think? Anyway, cut to the chase, I think you are right that socialising etc (fresh air too) is an antidote to too much introspection, but it's surely right that we each of us do ponder intensely on the meaning of life before we get too set in our ways?
On a more mundane level - enjoy your week, Ramako!


----------



## Ramako

Ingenue said:


> A very interesting read, Ramako. I remember discovering 'Crime & Punishment' (was younger than you - fifteen) & getting so immersed in it that when we went on the train to visit my sister and her new babies, I went upstairs to finish it in her bedroom! I kept rereading it all the way through university, too. Note that he kills for a theory but is redeemed by love.
> I studied Indian & Chinese Civilisations (one-year courses) as my subsid subject to English & spent a lot of time thinking about religion and philosophy, particularly the concept of 'Maya', which is second cousin to solipsism, don't you think? Anyway, cut to the chase, I think you are right that socialising etc (fresh air too) is an antidote to too much introspection, but it's surely right that we each of us do ponder intensely on the meaning of life before we get too set in our ways?
> On a more mundane level - enjoy your week, Ramako!


Thank you!

I really don't know very much about philosophy, so I've had to look up Maya. All I have looked up about it I did largely in an effort to understand my own meandering thoughts.

I wish I could still relax and socialise but somehow socialising just stresses me these days in almost all cases. This concerns me more, and I actually see less way forward in this. It makes me want to spend more time alone, but that doesn't help too much either...


----------



## Ingélou

I hope it doesn't sound patronising if I say that I can so identify with what you are feeling! I had a stressful time at university & it only got better when my circumstances changed & I 'bumped into' friends, married Taggart & found a faith that sustains me. That can't be made to happen. And even after it did, it took years before I felt on an even keel.

No, you're right, spending time alone won't help. I do hope you can find some congenial people to relax and talk with. Exercise and fresh air & upbeat music & nourishing food & books & films that make you laugh - the usual advice, but proven. I know, though, that it's hard to start this sort of activity. As a student, I spent hours locked in my room reading and ignoring knocks at the door. A young man I know who gets depressed & introspective also suffers from seasonal affective disorder, and we have had a shocker of winter. Maybe if that big yellow thing in the sky makes an appearance, you will feel better? 

You have our very best wishes & we hope that you're feeling more serene and happier soon.

Edit: that all things are 'maya' or illusion is not something I go for now, though I am still mystically inclined. I have always been attracted by Boethius's idea of the Eternal Present. 
I wish you luck in your philosophical search.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Thanks clavi, and I feel the same way. However I have been going crazy for a long time. I say that in a jokey way though, because I was just a little bit off-beam partly as a way to manage social situations. I think taking a year out and basically spending it all at home with very little contact with other people has possibly permanently unhinged me however. One of the reasons I came on here in the first place actually was to get more contact with other people. On an online forum. Sad, but true.


Its not permanent! But the shift back can be rough. I bet you are making it without realizing your progress.

Also, I don't think you are crazy. Just "off the beaten path." Its not a permanent thing to be "off the beaten path either." But when one wants to go back to "the fold,(like the saying)" whichever "fold" it might be, maybe a new group of friends, a part of you might want to make sure that some of what you consider your identity isn't lost.

Or maybe you just want some good friends, not a group, for now.

Some folks will just accept you the way you are. Some won't but are worth getting to know anyway and maybe eventually they'll accept you and you'll change a little.

The user here Ravndal mentioned to me a while back that its possible I'm going through a shift where things are either getting more or less social. I think things got too social for a while and now I'm retracted a bit.

Its really really hard to know where one fits in, and to know if one even really has a legitimate need to do that. I believe its good to find a place somewhere, but I have to be choosier than before. That possibly sounds very snobby, and possibly is.

Also, do remember that you probably shouldn't take advice from those on the internet too seriously, but you are welcome to share when it isn't uncomfortable.


----------



## Flamme

Got rid off some FB friends because: 1. They use me when they are feeling down and out to cheer them up without anything in return 2. They have wild and almost bolshevik political views. For the first group i feel a bit sad but sometimes it's better to cut something off,while you stil can that to continue with obviosly very different persons then myself...Feeling much better now like i broke the chains.


----------



## jani

I finally got it,only took one month when they said that they will deliver it in 5-8 days.
IT's MY TICKET TO THE BEETHOVEN CONCERT!
For some reason it was delivered by German mail " Deutsche Post".


----------



## Head_case

haha!

Success!

I finally got my act together and collated all of psychostalkers emails and sent them to her account service provider who have now blocked her email.

Within an hour of notification, I receive a raft of calls.....from a blocked number on my smartphone which I never noticed as It is a clever little gadget which disables alerts.

Psychostalker must be hopping mad :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

@Ramako: You needn't worry about being crazy. I know crazy people, you don't talk like one.


----------



## Ukko

Klavierspieler said:


> @Ramako: You needn't worry about being crazy. I know crazy people, you don't talk like one.


Well by golly I dunno about that! I've reluctantly come to the conclusion - from reading this thread for months - that several of you whippersnappers are nuts.


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well by golly I dunno about that! I've reluctantly come to the conclusion - from reading this thread for months - that several of you whippersnappers are nuts.


Do not discount the possibility that reading this thread for months has driven you insane.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Do not discount the possibility that reading this thread for months has driven you insane.


Dammit, you're right. That would explain those laughing jags.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> haha!
> 
> Success!
> 
> I finally got my act together and collated all of psychostalkers emails and sent them to her account service provider who have now blocked her email.
> 
> Within an hour of notification, I receive a raft of calls.....from a blocked number on my smartphone which I never noticed as It is a clever little gadget which disables alerts.
> 
> Psychostalker must be hopping mad :lol:


Stay well, stay alert, HC...the nuts are everywhere.


----------



## clavichorder

I may just not be able to deny the fact that I love classical era music. Perhaps the pieces I write can be short small orchestra symphonies and don't have qualms about using renaissance techniques and polyphony. Maybe some crunchy harmonics now and then for a joke too.

So, I think I am finding a sense of what kind of music I'd like to write as a "serious composer." Some modernist experimentation wouldn't hurt, hopefully, as well. But also, I grew up listening to blues and think that learning chromatic harmonica and all the vocal work I've done could be a way to "ground myself" musically as a performer. As a child, I called B.B. King "yellow music." Yellow was my favorite color.

If I were Berlioz, I would combine all this into a fantastic symphony. But nope...that's too weird for me. I'm sick of being this "out there" in some respects.

Regarding the personal aspect of my life, I have this to say:


----------



## Head_case

Kopachris said:


> Feeling jaded with Christianity (it's impossible to love and worship a deity you don't trust) and feeling unfocused with pure atheism, I've decided to do some research into Buddhism. After reading about it on Wikipedia for hours, a lot of the philosophy seems to fit my own. Namely, no blind faith--"don't believe it works because we say it works, try it yourself." It's presented more as "a" way than "the" way. There's a lot of focus on independence and self-discovery. I'll work on integrating some of the ideas from Theravada and Zen into my daily life over the coming months. We'll see where it goes from there.


Finally! I've found the keypad for my smart phone so that it isn't a pain to type anymore...!

Back to the keyboard, and back to christian atheism.....

Nevermind the definition: this has much to do with why the term was probably coined. For example: if you say that you are an atheist, this statement to another, only ever takes shape within the limits of the listener's understanding, of what atheism is. Same with christianity. Telling someone that you are a christian, is nonsensical, in that all it offers, is a reduction to a category or pigeonhole, thus trivialising a faith held with valour and respect, to the category of 'nominalism'.

And nothing is worse than the nominal christian: the bible itself warns against this breed of wolves in sheep clothing: those who pretend, in the name of Christ, to be of the flock.

So where does christian atheism come in?

The term has two major roles. One is precisely that: the wolf, dressed up as a sheep as one of the flock. This is the consequence, of contemporary (and historical) relativism. The absolute truth of christianity, is too uncompromising for a watered down generation - therefore making it less 'offensively truthful', by extracting those parts which fit with our gentilly and culturally waterdowned, allowing man to dictate and create his own pseudo-religion, is one mode in which christian atheism operates. This era, does not like the Absolute, anymore than philosophy likes absolute categories.

The other dominant mode, is that of, not obfuscation, which it can seem to be at first sight....but mystification. By confusing this into an aura of the elite distillation of what is christian or atheism, the listener, cannot apply simplistic nominalism: it forces a question: what is it to be a christian? What is it to be an atheist? And to be a christian atheist..is this any different from an atheistic christian? There is a mystification which is driven by the semantic paradox.

The semantic muddle...is a part of that stripping back...the dogma of language, and accepting that there are somethings that we cannot talk about, without making it sound like an abstract boring opinionated viewpoint, or 'someone else's viewpoint', which bears no relation to me. Those who are sensitive to being proselytized, either through past hang-ups in the family background, or through a lack of confidence in their own foundation of faith, should find some solace in any model of christian atheism....which is as much a rebellion against christian fundamentalism, as much as it is, a confusion of sorts, like pantheism.

In any case, I'm not a big of fan of relying on wikipedia for the source of my spiritual life :lol:


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Stay well, stay alert, HC...the nuts are everywhere.


It's kind of spooky when someone you barely know suddenly declares that they want to marry you and clearly you've been telling them you love them, when all you did was say "Have a nice day".

It's really hard being in a victim's role of helplessness....to help the stalker. There is nothing on earth I can do to help: if I communicate at all, it just makes things worse. Already after psychostalkers email provider blocked her emails, she has been sending text messages which bypass the smartphone's blocks 

I'm fortunate in that, I'm being stalked by someone from your continent, rather than mine :lol:

When I've read up how stalkers finally release their limpet grip on their stalked, it seems clear after restraining orders and legal efforts are attempted. They either succeed in killing them and making front page headlines, or are separated by geographical distance or a prison wall 

I think I have got it wrong though. Is stalking, an illness? If so, then psychostalker needs my prayers (not my communication), even if psychostalker wants communication. It gets harder and harder to untangle the ethics of being stalked. For example - psychostalker does not care about my dignity or my freedom. She abrogates both, and my freedom of choice. In this respect, this is a violation of my existential right, and there can be no healthy contact with someone who purports undying love, erstwhile abrogating my fundamental human principles.

In psychostalker's mind, I am a thing: an object to be possessed. What makes it difficult, is that she is sending me rather large sums of US$ in envelopes, unnamed, and no return address. I haven't opened the last 6 letters in case it's laced with ricin so I will have to send it to my local MP to check it out, although her txtmsg spam is telling me she's sent me $$$ and how evil I am for not responding. It was bad enough, having txtmsgs in the middle of the night, telling me how frustrated a stalker she is, and it's all my fault. In this one sided dialogue with herself, I am being blamed for everything. Now I know I'm not perfect, but that's only because I'm really not trying 

I feel really perturbed by this. She is ill, and needs help, but I am not the one to help. It's a confusing experience, one which I would rather not have gone through.


----------



## Head_case

PS - should I buy the complete Prazak string quartet recordings on Supraphon, or should I get the complete Arditti string quartet recordings on Auvidis Montaigne?


----------



## clavichorder

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I'm an idiot.


OK. Now that you have finally come to realize that, you can get on with your university education.


----------



## Sonata

Pretty frustrated about a situation that has come up this week. My husband informed me that he had comitted to a charity event on Saturday.....sounds great right? Well, he committed prior to knowing the actual time of the event, which happens to fall squarely during my piano lesson. I don't find this out until Monday 5 days prior to said event and piano lesson. He just assumes that our piano instructor will be able to find another time in his schedule for me.

So I've been scrambling all week to contact my piano instructor. Email him Monday, husband emails him Tuesday. No response, no response. Finally today I told my husband "your event is leaving me in the lurch, you call him and get it sorted out." So he called him today and Tony (my instructor) said let me talk to Chris (piano store owner where lessons are held) and see what my schedule is"

That was about 8-10 hours ago and still no response. Brian's said he can cancel attending his volunteer event....but now THAT cancellation will be last minute making him look bad. And it's an event for kids, so having him do that would make ME 
feel like a jerk. And for all I know my usual time slot is already unavailable which would make him canceling a waste. My instructor say email is the best way to get ahold of him, but he rarely ever emails back. It would be nice to actually get more than two lessons in a row.

Oh, and just an FYI: I never actually even canceled the lesson, I was just trying to see if he had a later opening. My original email stated that I would look for a babysitter to watch the kids, and maintain my usual time. But now I'm out of time to find a babysitter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Stay well, stay alert, HC...the nuts are everywhere.


We Aussies have this effect on Americans, especially when we frock up!

Hugh Aunty Jackman..........


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> PS - should I buy the complete Prazak string quartet recordings on Supraphon, or should I get the complete Arditti string quartet recordings on Auvidis Montaigne?


Or both.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The time has come to fly out of the early 70's and say goodbye to Prog Rock (Western Australia), by tonight will be in the 1980's (Adelaide).

Catch you on the other side.....


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> OK. Now that you have finally come to realize that, you can get on with your university education.


Are you psychic? (joke)


----------



## Kopachris

Head_case said:


> In any case, I'm not a big of fan of relying on wikipedia for the source of my spiritual life :lol:


Of course not. Neither am I. Wikipedia was just a stepping stone to the primary sources.


----------



## EricABQ

This morning my weight has dipped below 190lbs for the first time in quite a while. So, that means I lost the ten pounds I wanted to lose, which is good.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Having a bad headache tonight, which is a disappointment, since Friday night is just about the only time I can get in a whole Wagner opera, should I desire so. This new job of mine, which I got a month ago - I love it, but it can stress me out pretty badly.


----------



## Ukko

SiegendesLicht said:


> Having a bad headache tonight, which is a disappointment, since Friday night is just about the only time I can get in a whole Wagner opera, should I desire so. This new job of mine, which I got a month ago - I love it, but it can stress me out pretty badly.


Hah! I can _almost hear_ a horde of Oscar Wilde emulators wishing they were members.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah! I can _almost hear_ a horde of Oscar Wilde emulators wishing they were members.


I am afraid I don't quite get your meaning. What do Oscar Wilde and a bad headache have to do with one another?


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> Having a bad headache tonight, which is a disappointment, since Friday night is just about the only time I can get in a whole Wagner opera, should I desire so. This new job of mine, which I got a month ago - I love it, but it can stress me out pretty badly.


Well,it's certainly a blessing in disguise. If you had listened to the Wagner obstacle course you would guarantee an even worse headache.


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am afraid I don't quite get your meaning. What do Oscar Wilde and a bad headache have to do with one another?


Never ask him what he means because he certainly doesn't know poor old chap.


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> Do not discount the possibility that reading this thread for months has driven you insane.


In his case he didn't have far to go !


----------



## moody

Ramako said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really don't know very much about philosophy, so I've had to look up Maya. All I have looked up about it I did largely in an effort to understand my own meandering thoughts.
> 
> I wish I could still relax and socialise but somehow socialising just stresses me these days in almost all cases. This concerns me more, and I actually see less way forward in this. It makes me want to spend more time alone, but that doesn't help too much either...


Too much introspection is not good for you,find the right people and socialise with them---but don't make it a big thing,just go with the flow.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> In his case he didn't have far to go !


Hey! Are you 'testing the system' again?


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey! Are you 'testing the system' again?


With a safety net...


----------



## Ingélou

What's happening in my life: sitting here reading all the witty posts on TC & finding myself drawn in in spite of myself, so going to bed late, & getting up next day with extreme difficulty. And the funny thing is, the same thing happened yesterday.

This woman needs help...


----------



## Head_case

That's what husbands are for. Where's Taggart 

I'm thrilled to be back home. Just messing around with my new electric guitar all evening. I never thought it would this much fun!


----------



## jani

Had great time with a friend yesterday, we went to see Paul Gilbert!
I have never heard anyone else playing with that kinda accuracy and great tone!
He bought me all my drinks ,when i said that i want to pay he said no.


----------



## cwarchc

Just fitted a new washer pump on my car


----------



## Sonata

Getting ready for my piano lesson, baby in tow. Hopefully if I can keep her awake until we get in the car, she'll sleep in her seat during my lesson! Then coming home, cleaning the kitchen. Then baking a cake and we're all going over to visit my cousin's family tonight. Busy day!


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Had great time with a friend yesterday, we went to see Paul Gilbert!
> I have never heard anyone else playing with that kinda accuracy and great tone!
> He bought me all my drinks ,when i said that i want to pay he said no.


It could have been a simple case of misunderstanding. Maybe he thought you said "I want to play."


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Do not discount the possibility that reading this thread for months has driven you insane.


A lot of the "whippersnappers" in this thread legitimately struggle a lot. Its not because we don't try or because we are innately and deeply "crazy." Its because its a really hard transition period(which I acknowledge you continually go through and are further along in than myself in some ways, I get a sense, good on you for cooking by the way, you inspired me and I still cook some) for a lot of people, being in one's late teens and early 20s, especially in this age.

I appreciate the advice the older members here give. I respect wisdom a lot. Some of my stupid ideas have been good for me to delve into, and continually learn to distance myself from. I would feel sorry if things I said here had been messing with people.

I hate astrology but I'm really starting to feel like an Aries. Its that awful spring fever, I guess its "my month."

I'm legitimately really pleased and fortunate to have the opportunity to interact with so many other people deeply interested in classical music and music, on talkclassical.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> It could have been a simple case of misunderstanding. Maybe he thought you said "I want to play."


Sorry :lol:

Your joke won't work on Finnish sorry,
Pay= Maksaa on Finnish 
Play= Leikkiä on Finnish


----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> Sorry :lol:
> 
> Your joke won't work on Finnish sorry,
> Pay= Maksaa on Finnish
> Play= Leikkiä on Finnish


How interesting! Finnish isn't related to the Indo-European languages but in Scottish & Northern English dialect, 'laik' means to play. Weird!


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Sorry :lol:
> 
> Your joke won't work on Finnish sorry,
> Pay= Maksaa on Finnish
> Play= Leikkiä on Finnish


You are absolutely correct. This joke will only seem humorous to the relatively small number of people who don't understand Finnish but do understand English.


----------



## Weston

This week I noticed I get a lot of emails at my day job from people with an unpronounceable series of letters after their names, CPA, MBA, L.S.M.F.T. and whatnot. I don't want to belittle anyone's achievements, and I'm not really knocking the practice. I'm just puzzled by it. Am I intended to take these people more seriously than people without letters after their names? Then, sorry. It failed. I don't.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> A lot of the "whippersnappers" in this thread legitimately struggle a lot. Its not because we don't try or because we are innately and deeply "crazy." Its because its a really hard transition period(which I acknowledge you continually go through and are further along in than myself in some ways, I get a sense, good on you for cooking by the way, you inspired me and I still cook some) for a lot of people, being in one's late teens and early 20s, especially in this age.


No, it certainly isn't easy, I'm 23 and still not much different from how I was at 16 in many ways. I don't know if I'm _further along_ than anyone, I dare say our respective paths cannot be compared in any meaningful way, that is to say on any basis other than surface, and while I have found many ways to occupy my time which fulfil me mentally (including talking to my fellows here) my emotions remain an ever rebalancing scale of extremes - of course, one cannot have happiness without sadness, just as one cannot have a back without a front. I suppose I am more reluctant to talk about my personal problems here than you are, or rather I am more prone to introspection than to open discussions of my feelings in public, which may give a surface image of reasonable stability, but it is most definitely a façade. I am still in the process of "discovering myself," but I now recognise that if that process were ever to stop occurring (as a close friend of mine pointed out) I would cease to grow as a person and therefore cease to live, in some sense, so I think it is on the whole a positive thing, even though from one's own limited perspective it can and often does seem like hell.

On a related matter, you may be interested in the writings of Alan Watts, particularly _The Book_. Since I started reading it a couple of days ago I'm starting to see the world, and my place in it, in terms I had never really considered before, and it may similarly engage you.


----------



## clavichorder

I have "the Book" but had never read it. Maybe I'll consider, thanks!

Thanks for your perspective. I wouldn't want to cause others to share about themselves uncomfortably just because I do. I do try to be mindful of spilling too many beans, but I am impulsive.

Regarding continual growth, I think I am slowly realizing that too.

Sometimes I wonder if I will get screwed out of getting a job in the future for my contributions here...lol.


----------



## Ukko

BlazeGlory said:


> You are absolutely correct. This joke will only seem humorous to the relatively small number of people who don't understand Finnish but do understand English.


And even then its utility is limited by ambiguity.


----------



## Mesa

A cloud has lifted from my mind which means i can start to make music that excites me again.

_MARVELLOUS._


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I have "the Book" but had never read it. Maybe I'll consider, thanks!
> 
> Thanks for your perspective. I wouldn't want to cause others to share about themselves uncomfortably just because I do. I do try to be mindful of spilling too many beans, but I am impulsive.
> 
> Regarding continual growth, I think I am slowly realizing that too.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I will get screwed out of getting a job in the future for my contributions here...lol.


Back when we were at university, we had more than just one book 

I suppose I take the view that spending time on the internet does not do much in terms of edifying or character development; at least not in terms of learning in vivo in the real world. I love spending time on the internet though; it enables me to avoid having to see mundanity or the village type cloistered relationships which never blossom into anything more than gossip; it opens up portals to learning, which I would never develop from the village library with its music scores which I've borrowed and borrowed, and recognise that the date marks are mine alone because no one else cares for classical music once they leave their grade exams, and the professionals will already have their own purchased copies. So surely spending time on the internet is helpful then?

Well acquiring knowledge painfully, either takes the form of trauma or wisdom, and has the latter characteristics, when lived. Aversion on the internet, is not of the same calibre. Click-skip-delete. Hopefully in real life, you will not look as wrinkled as your avatar, and IP addresses do not become publishable as a part of individual identities for websearches, otherwise we will all be using 10x proxiy servers across the world to prevent employers and psychostalkers spying on us 

These finger calluses from playing electric guitar are really something. I now have steel metal embedded into my fingertips I feel like I'm starting to reveal the android underneath!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> What's happening in my life? The house move dilemma: which to buy
> 
> the perfect detached house on the side of a main road (no off-road parking), opposite where 300 new homes are to be built
> the less-than-perfect terraced house in town (saving petrol costs to get to work and shops) where I'll disturb the neighbours if I turn up 'Ode to Joy'
> the practical modern, low maintenance house on a modern out-of-town' estate' (no facilities, just box-like houses) next door to neighbours with two boats, two working cars and a car on blocks!
> the perfect house in the country, flood risk area, overlarge garden
> Any ideas?


Sorted. We've gone for a variation on no. 3 - similar house, much better condition, no extra work needed, and no 'busy' neighbours.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## clavichorder

Forget it.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last performance of Mozart's Idomeneo tonight! It'll be the last in a series of 4 showings.

I got too much happening in my life again to describe it all here, so I'll pick and choose. Next week is a performance of Carmina Burana, and I'm first flute. If you're well familiar with the work, you know that means numerous flute solos.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> Forget it.....


Forgotten!

What was it? 

Listening to Szymanski's music for string quartet and vibraphone.

Heavenly!


----------



## Head_case

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Last performance of Mozart's Idomeneo tonight! It'll be the last in a series of 4 showings.
> 
> I got too much happening in my life again to describe it all here, so I'll pick and choose. Next week is a performance of Carmina Burana, and I'm first flute. If you're well familiar with the work, you know that means numerous flute solos.


Yes....very familiar with the work. Used to sing it every year at the school concert doing all the tenor parts. And there were only 2 tenors in our choir who showed up. The rest were pissed like most of Carmina Burana's theme stuff :lol:


----------



## Lunasong

Tomorrow - attending the premiere of a wind ensemble piece composed by my son. It's being played in concert on his college campus.


----------



## clavichorder

I appreciate being able to put my thoughts together in a massive post and then deleting it. If anyone caught that and wants to quote me, I'm possibly screwed.

The constructive thing I mentioned: practicing piano. I am finally working on op 41 no. 2 "Phrygian Mode" by Medtner 



 But my other two are Scherzo Valse by Chabrier 



 And the Allemande to the G major French Suite by J.S. Bach.

Also that it would help me if I could clean things up around the house tremendously, since I can't find any of my stuff. We have all this annoying construction. I hope its worth it.


----------



## OboeKnight

I haven't been around here lately...I miss you people.

Been rather busy. Lots of rehearsals and concerts. A friend of mine got me a church gig for tomorrow playing an oboe duet with her. I attended the rehearsal on Wednesday and the church has magnificent acoustics! Our duet sounds really nice. We are playing with a nice pipe organ. 

All next week I'll be stuck at school for hours. We are rehearsing for the musical, Godspell. I'm playing in the pit (oboe, clarinet, tenor, and alto sax)


----------



## samurai

OboeKnight, All that sounds really exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## OboeKnight

samurai said:


> OboeKnight, All that sounds really exciting. Congratulations!


Thanks Samurai  It's exciting, but also stressful to an extent. Oh, and I've been rehearsing songs from Riverdance with my sister lol. She is playing her djembe drum and I play penny whistle. It actually sounds really good! I'm getting my friend to play the guitar part as well.


----------



## Kopachris

My coworker just tried to explain to a guest that to use the credit card of someone who wasn't present to pay for the room, we have to fax her a form and have her fax it back to us, filled out. The guest seriously said (and with attitude, no less!) "Faxes don't work on Sundays."

:lol:

EDIT: Another incident (unrelated) later in the night. Drunk guest comes up saying her key isn't working. I check the room and her ID and find out the room isn't registered to her. Apparently, a friend got the room for her. I can't make a new key for her, since it's not registered to her. Oh, that pisses her off. The fact that the key was accidentally demagnetized somehow is ********. The fact that I can't let her into _her_ room is ******** (her stuff is in the room, but it's not actually her room). She's willing to buy her own room, but the fact I can't even let her into the other one to get her stuff out is ********. We try to get a hold of the guest the room is registered to--there are three rooms in his name, so we try calling all three of them; we try paging him over the casino floor several times; we try calling the other hotels in town to see if he's there; she calls his cell phone several times with no answer; finally, we actually go knock on the room that he's supposed to be occupying, also with no answer. While we're doing all this, she's crying, shouting expletives, threatening to call the police (the security shift manager actually welcomes her to do this, saying that he'd probably have to call them to trespass her anyway) and her lawyer. Some of her other friends even come by and try to calm her down and apologize to us for her. Eventually, she left with another friend, but I have no doubt we'll be hearing from her again in the morning.

So much adrenaline going through my system that my stomach hurts.


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ If the intended recipient of the fax has no fax machine _at home_, and the fax number on record is at her workplace, the fax 'don't work on Sundays'.

The other incident is an excellent example highlighting the need for people in your line of work to read _and understand_ Ambrose Bierce's "The Devil's Dictionary". It would of course make the job much easier if the woman had availed herself of that treatise, but if _either_ party has, stress levels go down all around.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> ^ ^ If the intended recipient of the fax has no fax machine _at home_, and the fax number on record is at her workplace, the fax 'don't work on Sundays'.


It was the attitude with which she said the "fax doesn't work on Sunday"--like it was something everyone should already know, and something that applied to _all_ fax machines.

Regarding your book recommendation: I will look into it.


----------



## clavichorder

My musical tastes are starting to take a shift. 

The Czech's and exotic russians(with more cerebral and modern, less emotional style) call me most strongly. Martinu, Janacek, Alexander Tcherepnin. Possibly Bartok.


----------



## Flamme

Wondering...How long will my bad roll last...


----------



## Ukko

OboeKnight said:


> I haven't been around here lately...I miss you people.
> 
> [...]
> 
> All next week I'll be stuck at school for hours. We are rehearsing for the musical, Godspell. I'm playing in the pit (oboe, clarinet, tenor, and alto sax)


You'll be fine, as long as you blow no more than two at a time.


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> Tomorrow - attending the premiere of a wind ensemble piece composed by my son. It's being played in concert on his college campus.


Thank you everyone. It was very well-received. Here is the Youtube video if you 'd like to listen.





And here's his Soundcloud account if you want to check out his other compositions.

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Signed, Proud Mama and friend of composers.


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> Thank you everyone. It was very well-received. Here is the Youtube video if you 'd like to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's his Soundcloud account if you want to check out his other compositions.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/
> 
> Signed, Proud Mama and friend of composers.


I got 2 minutes into the YouTube recording before giving up. The recorded sound is really bad. The music is probably very good, but I'm sort of guessing.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Lunasong said:


> Thank you everyone. It was very well-received. Here is the Youtube video if you 'd like to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's his Soundcloud account if you want to check out his other compositions.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/
> 
> Signed, Proud Mama and friend of composers.


It was good!


----------



## Kopachris

Why do people still buy newspapers?


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Why do people still buy newspapers?


Mostly for local/community news, I think. And then there is the WSJ.


----------



## Ritter

I hope people still buy newspapers, many jobs depend on them.


----------



## Ukko

I am having difficulty understanding this:

<< MONTPELIER, Vt. -

The Vermont Artist who built a business around his "Eat More Kale" shirts should learn the ruling from the U.S. trademark office today.

Bo Muller-Moore of Montpelier says he expects to find out if his shirt infringed on the Chick-Fil-A restaurant chain's "Eat Mor Chikin" slogan -- as the company alleges.

The legal battle for the term prompted Vermont Gov. Peter Shumlin to say in December 2011 the state would do all it could to help Muller-Moore in his battle with Chick-fil-A.

Muller-Moore says he's is working on a movie about his fight with Chick-fil-A. >>

So... Chik-fil-A's position is based on "eat more"? How can it be?


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am having difficulty understanding this:
> 
> << MONTPELIER, Vt. -
> 
> The Vermont Artist who built a business around his "Eat More Kale" shirts should learn the ruling from the U.S. trademark office today.
> 
> Bo Muller-Moore of Montpelier says he expects to find out if his shirt infringed on the Chick-Fil-A restaurant chain's "Eat Mor Chikin" slogan -- as the company alleges.
> 
> The legal battle for the term prompted Vermont Gov. Peter Shumlin to say in December 2011 the state would do all it could to help Muller-Moore in his battle with Chick-fil-A.
> 
> Muller-Moore says he's is working on a movie about his fight with Chick-fil-A. >>
> 
> So... Chik-fil-A's position is based on "eat more"? How can it be?


That's a little broad for a trademark, isn't it? "Eat More Kale" is quite different from "Eat Mor Chikin." That kind of transformation is, in fact, one of the most popular forms of creativity today (cf. Internet meme). To strike it down as trademark infringement would create a seriously unsettling precedent.


----------



## aleazk

I had an exam today. I'm feeling very bad, I made a really stupid algebraic mistake at the beginning of a calculation (in a step I had the variable x, and in the following step I wrote 4.x instead of x!), and that ruined all the calculation!.


----------



## Ingélou

aleazk said:


> I had an exam today. I'm feeling very bad, I made a really stupid algebraic mistake at the beginning of a calculation (in a step I had the variable x, and in the following step I wrote 4.x instead of x!), and that ruined all the calculation!.


How horrible for you. I've had that sort of experience often - can sympathise. Let's hope that it doesn't turn out to be as serious as you fear.


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> How horrible for you. I've had that sort of experience often - can sympathise. Let's hope that it doesn't turn out to be as serious as you fear.


Well, it's up to the teacher. Some teachers care about those things, some others don't. The calculation was just an intermediate step, it was not the central part of the problem they gave in the exam. So, I don't know. The teacher knows me well, I think, so I suppose he will have in consideration that it was just a stupid mistake, since it happens quite often. Even teachers make these kind of mistakes.


----------



## Lunasong

Thanks for trying to listen. I suggest you try the Soundcloud account and listen to the midi.
We don't have very high-tech equipment for recording, alas, but we should get a high-quality CD from the university soon.


----------



## Praeludium

Getting ready for my entrance examination soon (25/04). I'm confident (even if I absolutely don't know if I'll get in or not. I'm confident I'll play well enough not to be ridiculous, not anything more). 
When I think about it it's quite strange : I can be quite anxious (well, not really anxious but desperate lol) about my future as a musician, how late I started, my technique, my understanding of music, how little I compose because I haven't the work ethic to work on that on the top of being an instrumentalist yet, etc. etc. but when I have to play for something that important, I'm very relaxed. 
It won't be perfect, my technique isn't perfect, etc. but I just think that everything I can do at this point is going forward, keep going, just playing, and that's what I do


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> Thanks for trying to listen. I suggest you try the Soundcloud account and listen to the midi.
> We don't have very high-tech equipment for recording, alas, but we should get a high-quality CD from the university soon.


I get the impression that the bootleggers are using direct-to-memory digital now. The sound I've heard in uploads has been pretty good. Back in the 90s they used minidisk recorders I think, but I guess those are obsolete now.


----------



## Feathers

Done my exams!  It's FREEEEEEDOM ...then summer semester...


----------



## Ingélou

Lunasong said:


> Thanks for trying to listen. I suggest you try the Soundcloud account and listen to the midi.
> We don't have very high-tech equipment for recording, alas, but we should get a high-quality CD from the university soon.


I did listen, and though the sound quality wasn't brilliant, I enjoyed it. Well done to your son!


----------



## Crudblud

I am continuing to improve my split tin loaf recipe. The loaf I made yesterday gained a huge (unprecedented in my experience) rise in the oven, a result, I suspect, of the lower water content. 

I also started work on an essay on Zappa.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am having difficulty understanding this:
> 
> << MONTPELIER, Vt. -
> 
> The Vermont Artist who built a business around his "Eat More Kale" shirts should learn the ruling from the U.S. trademark office today.
> 
> Bo Muller-Moore of Montpelier says he expects to find out if his shirt infringed on the Chick-Fil-A restaurant chain's "Eat Mor Chikin" slogan -- as the company alleges.
> 
> The legal battle for the term prompted Vermont Gov. Peter Shumlin to say in December 2011 the state would do all it could to help Muller-Moore in his battle with Chick-fil-A.
> 
> Muller-Moore says he's is working on a movie about his fight with Chick-fil-A. >>
> 
> So... Chik-fil-A's position is based on "eat more"? How can it be?


The guy should change his slogan to something like "Eat Less Chicken, Consume More Kale."


----------



## Flamme

I feel tensed last few days...Don't really dig people who think they can keep me as a puppet on the string...


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> That's a little broad for a trademark, isn't it? "Eat More Kale" is quite different from "Eat Mor Chikin." That kind of transformation is, in fact, one of the most popular forms of creativity today (cf. Internet meme). To strike it down as trademark infringement would create a seriously unsettling precedent.


Latest word: The government bureau issued a 'preliminary ruling'.

<< Muller-Moore's attorney Daniel Richardson, of Montpelier, said an official with the Trademark and Patent office thought the two phrases could be confused. >>

One feels compelled to ask : By whom?


----------



## Ramako

Hilltroll72 said:


> One feels compelled to ask : By whom?


Well, if someone misheard kale as quail, then they might think of quail eggs, and eggs is like chicken, which is like 'chikin'...

Ok perhaps not


----------



## violadude

I feel really good today. Haven't felt this good in a really long time!


----------



## BlazeGlory

violadude said:


> I feel really good today. Haven't felt this good in a really long time!


Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## neoshredder

I also feel good today. Hope it lasts. I doubt it though.


----------



## Ukko

neoshredder said:


> I also feel good today. Hope it lasts. I doubt it though.


I remember a vignette from many years ago. My sister was ill, lying in a daybed in the living room while the doctor attended her. When he asked her how she was feeling, her response was "I've been better, I've been worse." Not notably informative. It's been my standard response to the question ever since.


----------



## Kopachris

Parents are having a row about social networking. Mom's posting perfectly appropriate stuff on Facebook and Dad's being paranoid about it. Dad obviously hasn't been to Failbook


----------



## Kopachris

Just found out FL Studio mobile is finally available for Android. I think it will be well worth the $20 price once payday rolls around.


----------



## Ukko

My friend the clarinetist emailed me this morning. The message contained this information:

<< Had a made-up song stuck in my head all morning. The words are mine, the music is (I think) "A Mighty Fortress is Our God":

Moo, goo, gai pan,
Is what I have to eat;
It's not so bad,
It's just a little sweet.

Moo-goo-gai-PAAAAAN
Is what we got to eat!

MOOOO-GOOOO-gai-PAAAAAN!
It smells just like my feet.

Wish it would go away. Ah, the travails of a real musician. >>

I can only add that friendship with a nutcase musician has its 'travails' too, as the above attests.


----------



## jani

I had my first meeting today with my guitar teacher, he said that my techinical skill is at the level that i never have to practice my technique again, also he said that i have a very good view of the whole fret board but i need to concetrate to my phrasing a little more.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was a good day!

Today I got a REAL lesson request for the summer (I'm alluding to that scam I got a month ago). A real person in my neighborhood with a proper reference to me asked me to teach their young daughter. If it goes through, I WILL make money this summer. 

Also, had an awesome concert this evening. It featured 2 amazing works. The first half of the concert, a world premiere of a newly discovered/completed work by Debussy, a poem for Baritone and Orchestra. Look it up online, you'll find out about my ensemble through it.  I didn't play in this, but only watched. The second half I did play though, which was as 1st flute in Orff's Carmina Burana. It was an excellent performance, much better than expected since rehearsal felt shaky. But it went really well, and all my solos went well, I got my own recognition at the end after the singers bowed.

Something strange happened though... so, this one guy that I've alluded to before here, who I have feelings for, his "girlfriend" was the soprano in Carmina Burana this evening. The only problem is... he didn't come to the concert. And instead of him being there with flowers, 2 other guys were there with flowers... fishy... what could this mean for me, I wonder... this also aligns to the fact this same woman went to one of my opera performances with another man (a 3rd) escorting her and not my dear himself... the plot thickens... he looked rather uneasy yesterday when we met in passing... just putting my observations out there, please don't quote this or make it visible... please... it's just what happens in my life...


----------



## Kopachris

Have I been living under a rock for the last decade? Just about, it would seem. I never had money of my own to spend as I will, so a lot of technological progress simply flew past me. I finally have a decent smartphone with an unlimited data plan, and everything is starting to come into perspective. Modern telecommunications technology means you can have everything, everywhere. And it's _awesome._

Hundreds of thousands (millions?) of cell towers each communicating with thousands of devices, communicating with dozens of other towers, communicating with other cell networks, communicating with millions of servers connected by hundreds of thousands (millions?) of miles of fiber optic and coaxial cable, communicating with millions of other devices across the world. Satellites orbiting the earth, patching together some hard to connect networks; other satellites helping millions of devices pinpoint their exact locations on the planet. Radio waves of every frequency from a few kiloherz to several gigaherz permeating everyday life.

Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, YouTube, Google Maps, Gmail are all free, with the stipulation that your usage of the service will be logged and mined for data to be sold to advertisers. Other services, like Dropbox, Spotify, SoundCloud, Skype... have a free plan and paid plans for more stuff. And then there are some services, like Netflix, which only offer paid plans, but which are still pretty cheap ($8/month for a ton of my favorite TV shows and movies). Then there are the plain old websites: forums like this one, humor sites like Cracked or Cheezburger, knowledge sites like the Wikimedia group, so many news sites presenting different views that you have no excuse to only know one side of the story...

Who needs jetpacks and flying cars? What we've got is better! *We're in the future.*


----------



## neoshredder

Think I'll get the iPod Touch instead to avoid the monthly bills. Not sure when I'll get it. I'll just stick with a regular cell phone as they seem much cheaper than smart phones when it comes to monthly bills. Most places have free internet to connect to anyways. Why pay the phone company extra if you don't have to.


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> Think I'll get the iPod Touch instead to avoid the monthly bills. Not sure when I'll get it. I'll just stick with a regular cell phone as they seem much cheaper than smart phones when it comes to monthly bills. Most places have free internet to connect to anyways. Why pay the phone company extra if you don't have to.


The phone I got is from this place: www.republicwireless.com

$99 upfront for the smartphone. $29/month for unlimited voice, text, and data. Their business model relies on the hope that most people will offload most of their usage to wifi, but there aren't any penalties for excess cell usage. Phone's not quite iPhone/iPod Touch quality, but definitely worth it for me. Had to wait until I went into town (near a Sprint cell tower) to fully activate it, though. Very few places I go have free wifi, so I really wanted this.


----------



## Ramako

I've been composing more yesterday. I intend to do some more today.

I am deliberately trying to do some smallish pieces where I pay as much attention to detail as possible and have made good progress (for me). I think because I have made so much more progress it's a good motivator to compose more, whereas my usual approach always leaves me dissatisfied, no matter how long I spend. There is a place for dissatisfaction too I suppose in composing, but it's good to have a change. I think it will also be a very useful exercise.


----------



## Ritter

I am doing my PhD in Chemical Engineering now... I find it rather boring! I would like to devote my life to opera professionally!!


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> Have I been living under a rock for the last decade? Just about, it would seem. I never had money of my own to spend as I will, so a lot of technological progress simply flew past me. I finally have a decent smartphone with an unlimited data plan, and everything is starting to come into perspective. Modern telecommunications technology means you can have everything, everywhere. And it's _awesome._
> 
> Hundreds of thousands (millions?) of cell towers each communicating with thousands of devices, communicating with dozens of other towers, communicating with other cell networks, communicating with millions of servers connected by hundreds of thousands (millions?) of miles of fiber optic and coaxial cable, communicating with millions of other devices across the world. Satellites orbiting the earth, patching together some hard to connect networks; other satellites helping millions of devices pinpoint their exact locations on the planet. Radio waves of every frequency from a few kiloherz to several gigaherz permeating everyday life.
> 
> Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, YouTube, Google Maps, Gmail are all free, with the stipulation that your usage of the service will be logged and mined for data to be sold to advertisers. Other services, like Dropbox, Spotify, SoundCloud, Skype... have a free plan and paid plans for more stuff. And then there are some services, like Netflix, which only offer paid plans, but which are still pretty cheap ($8/month for a ton of my favorite TV shows and movies). Then there are the plain old websites: forums like this one, humor sites like Cracked or Cheezburger, knowledge sites like the Wikimedia group, so many news sites presenting different views that you have no excuse to only know one side of the story...
> 
> Who needs jetpacks and flying cars? What we've got is better! *We're in the future.*


Turn off the computer for a second and you will see that we are still confronted with the same old problems and situations of always.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Well, it's up to the teacher. Some teachers care about those things, some others don't. The calculation was just an intermediate step, it was not the central part of the problem they gave in the exam. So, I don't know. The teacher knows me well, I think, so I suppose he will have in consideration that it was just a stupid mistake, since it happens quite often. Even teachers make these kind of mistakes.


Finally, I passed the exam. They gave me 0 (cero) points for that problem in which I made the mistake, :lol:, but they gave me 100% of the percentage in each of the other problems, since they were solved correctly and without mistakes.


----------



## Ravndal

On my way home from the concert house in Oslo. Just saw Brahms PC no 2 with Volodos on the piano, and Sibelius Symphony 5. I knew that the PC is good, but the Symphony surprised me. It was reaaally good.


----------



## Praeludium

Entrance examination today. 
Didn't get accepted (only _one_ person was accepted). 
Met a nice cellist girl but probably won't see her ever again.
P.Marquez, with whom I wanted to study, told me that he liked my choice of repertoire, that he thought I had a lot of ideas but that I needed to get a more precise, accurate, solid craftsmanship of the guitar.

Time for reflexion. I do not know if I really want to stay with the same teacher next year since the one I currently study with talks about technique maybe four or five times a year (I already felt somethine was missing but I made the mistake to think I could improve my technique on my own. I actually did but it could have been much faster and deeper with someone to help me). 
Maybe finding another teacher more for technical stuff and staying with my current one because he has tons of interesting insights when it comes to fingerings (yes, it's a part of technique too but you see what I mean), aesthetical and historical problems, guitaristic culture, repertoire, etc.

The problem is that my parents don't want to support me financially even though they could perfectly afford it. 
I woked this year to buy a new instrument but next year I won't be able to work. Too much work (I mean, the actual work a student should be doing : too much studying). Dead end. It's eating me from the inside : will I ever be able to leave this damned little town where there's nothing for a studying musician past 18 ? Will I even be able to study what I want to study ? It's as if they wanted me to get a mediocre diploma and to teach in a few little private schools just in order to make a living. It really, really makes me sad. Need to look for scholarships... I don't understand them (my parents). It's not like I'm a spoiled kid. I don't even go out. Just need money to study..

That cello girl was really nice.


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ Ahem. I had several comments ready to go, but then remembered the posts about Americans and Europeans being 'different'. So never mind, carry on.


----------



## Ramako

I'm sorry to hear that Praeludium.

I'm not entirely sure what position you're in but there must be a way to do what you want to do, and I'm sure you'll find it. Perhaps you just need to look further afield for a place to study?


----------



## Vaneyes

Praeludium said:


> Entrance examination today.
> Didn't get accepted (only _one_ person was accepted).
> Met a nice cellist girl but probably won't see her ever again.
> P.Marquez, with whom I wanted to study, told me that he liked my choice of repertoire, that he thought I had a lot of ideas but that I needed to get a more precise, accurate, solid craftsmanship of the guitar.
> 
> Time for reflexion. I do not know if I really want to stay with the same teacher next year since the one I currently study with talks about technique maybe four or five times a year (I already felt somethine was missing but I made the mistake to think I could improve my technique on my own. I actually did but it could have been much faster and deeper with someone to help me).
> Maybe finding another teacher more for technical stuff and staying with my current one because he has tons of interesting insights when it comes to fingerings (yes, it's a part of technique too but you see what I mean), aesthetical and historical problems, guitaristic culture, repertoire, etc.
> 
> The problem is that my parents don't want to support me financially even though they could perfectly afford it.
> I woked this year to buy a new instrument but next year I won't be able to work. Too much work (I mean, the actual work a student should be doing : too much studying). Dead end. It's eating me from the inside : will I ever be able to leave this damned little town where there's nothing for a studying musician past 18 ? Will I even be able to study what I want to study ? It's as if they wanted me to get a mediocre diploma and to teach in a few little private schools just in order to make a living. It really, really makes me sad. Need to look for scholarships... I don't understand them (my parents). It's not like I'm a spoiled kid. I don't even go out. Just need money to study..
> 
> That cello girl was really nice.


Sorry to hear of your bummer, P. Such is life aka C'est la vie. 

1. Have a glass of wine.
2. Find that girl.
3. Move to a larger town/city.
4. Good luck. I wish you well.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, Praeludium, I'm so sorry to hear of your disappointing situation. I do hope some new idea or opportunity presents itself & that somehow you are able to see your way forward. Very best wishes...


----------



## aleazk

I see three possible options, Praeludium: (from the most "conservative" to the most "wild") i) try to convince your parents so that they support you one more year, in that way you can practice and try the audition again the next year; ii) search for other institutions and scholarships, the most desired situation would be if you can actually live with the money of the scholarships, and try to arrange an audition, but you must move quickly if you want something for this period, since the time for auditions is finishing by now I guess; iii) leave your parents' house without a very clear future, move to a larger city if you want, try to get a job in whatever thing and keep practicing in order to do a new audition in the near future, probably not the next year (many artists pursued this direction and they achieved their goals at the end nevertheless).
All this if you really want to pursue with your goal of a music career. Maybe you can consider another career, maintaining music as a half-time activity, that's another option to consider.
I wish you luck in your choice and remember: you are very young, _don't transform_ this situation in the end of the world, you still have plenty of (very good) opportunities.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered an iPod Touch with a case. Will be here in about a week.


----------



## moody

Ritter said:


> I am doing my PhD in Chemical Engineering now... I find it rather boring! I would like to devote my life to opera professionally!!


You are supposed to be a knight ,we knights do not falter--finish your studies then you will have a back- up while indulging in opera----what as?


----------



## ProudSquire

I just realised that I really need to start paying attention to my health. In the dark hours of the night I'm confronted by demons, demons that threaten to destroy what little hope and aspiration that's left in me. Alas, such is the cycle of life. 

I also discovered that, food is good!

And now I shall return to my regularly scheduled programming! >:


----------



## Praeludium

Thanks for the replies, Hilltroll, Ramako, Vaneyes, Ingenue and aleazk 
I'll try to find a solution with scholarships (I might actually be able to get some next year). I mainly needed to get that out of my chest yesterday.
I'll find another teacher for technique and these kind of things next year, find a way to be able to work in better condition, work 6 concentrated, intense and productive hours per day for one year and attempt the entrance examination again (this time trying more different conservatories).

aleazk -> you probabky know it, but being 19 in music is already being quite old when you're supposed to be a child prodigy if you want to live from concerts  
Just kidding, but you're actually right because even at Paris conservatory you can still try to pass the entrance examination at 19 (the limit of age being 22 I think).


----------



## jani

Just saw an add on facebook of european bartender school, it offers posssibility to graduate as a bartender in 4 weeks, it has a good reputation. Also i can study on places like London, Sydney etc... It''s only 1800€ ( With housing) and it offers an flexible payment plan, the best thing about it would be that if i go there i have a occupation which gives me a possibility to work anywere in a world ( They have a list of contacts and help graduates to find a job anywere from the world after they graduate). Previous experince isn't required but i already have a promission to serve alcohol because i have graduated as a cook and have some knowledge about alcohols already.

I am seriously of thinking this, since it would be a very big deccision i have to ask what my parrents think about it.
+ Change of scenery would be nice.
I would like to study in Sydney and after i graduate i could start to live there etc...


Working holiday visa
Working Holiday Visa

Apply for a 1 year Australian Working Holiday Visa if you are interested in working in Australia after finishing the bartender course. The visa is valid for 12 months and allows you to stay for up to six months with each employer. 

• If you have a one way ticket, you will require AU$5,000 plus additional funds to cover a return ticket. 

Aww ****... I guess that i have to work 60h weeks after i finish my service for few months if i want to do it, so i can get the money to apply the visa.


----------



## presto

Recently finished my latest project.
I collect vintage radios, often in very poor condition and enjoy restoring them.
This is a Portadyne from about 1935, many hours have gone into getting it back to how it looked when new.
Lovely radio, just need to get it working now!
Before and after-


----------



## Crudblud

presto said:


> Recently finished my latest project.
> I collect vintage radios, often in very poor condition and enjoy restoring them.
> This is a Portadyne from about 1935, many hours have gone into getting it back to how it looked when new.
> Lovely radio, just need to get it working now!
> Before and after-


You did a good job on that. What sort of tools do you use for this kind of restoration work?


----------



## EricABQ

I got to see the neighborhood Cooper's hawk snatch a dove that had come to our bird bath. That's always exciting. 

Several months ago I watched him take one right off the back patio.


----------



## Feathers

I hate how indecisive I am every time I try to select flavours in a gelato place.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I got to see the neighborhood Cooper's hawk snatch a dove that had come to our bird bath. That's always exciting.
> 
> Several months ago I watched him take one right off the back patio.


Do you have a cat?


----------



## presto

Crudblud said:


> You did a good job on that. What sort of tools do you use for this kind of restoration work?


Thank you, basically when a radio was that bad all the original vanish needs to be removed and a new finish added.
I do it by hand, wet and dry between coats to get a flat finish.
I've done countless jobs over the years and I guess I've got quite good at it now. 
I've rescued many lovely items that would have been scrapped.
An elderly man was taking this one (pictured below) to the skip, when someone told him about me and he dropped it off at my house, it looked really grim before I started work on it. 
Very satisfying hobby!


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> Do you have a cat?


Yes, but she doesn't go outside by herself.


----------



## cwarchc

presto said:


> Thank you, basically when a radio was that bad all the original vanish needs to be removed and a new finish added.
> I do it by hand, wet and dry between coats to get a flat finish.
> I've done countless jobs over the years and I guess I've got quite good at it now.
> I've rescued many lovely items that would have been scrapped.
> An elderly man was taking this one (pictured below) to the skip, when someone told him about me and he dropped it off at my house, it looked really grim before I started work on it.
> Very satisfying hobby!


Beautiful work
Must be very satisfying


----------



## aleazk

My life is getting quite monotonous lately. During the week, I assist to the classes I'm taking and study. In the weekend, I just listen to classical music all the day.


----------



## clavichorder

My musical sensibilities are expanding and refining a lot. I am coming back to the piano miniature again. But I am also more interested in short chamber pieces. 

I just discovered the Bartok 6 romanian folk dances, great stuff. Listening to Chabrier right now.


----------



## Ingélou

aleazk said:


> My life is getting quite monotonous lately. During the week, I assist to the classes I'm taking and study. In the weekend, I just listen to classical music all the day.


But perhaps this quiet period will 'bring you on' in your learning & skills. It's boring now, but hopefully you'll look back on this time in the future and be really grateful for it...


----------



## clavichorder

I think I am realizing things about my life that may be constructive if I can act and make the changes. I need physical activity through outdoors and sports. I used to love Basketball and I want to get playing again(I got a basketball for my birthday so this has been a long happening thought, and I practiced yesterday and today at the community center). I hope to be able to play at a high level one day, and probably can once I re discover how to play and get my instincts going again. Basketball, there is so much to it! I tend to like to limit myself to things, so for now, I pick basketball and outdoor recreation. Music is the other thing that I love to do, but I want to take a more personal approach, in simply learning pieces on the piano, particularly by composers like Beethoven, Haydn, J.S. and CPE Bach, Brahms, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Scott Joplin, Medtner, and Bartok. Jazz piano also interests me. I now have a chromatic harmonica as well, and that is something that I can take with me outdoors. Additionally, choir is good, its like a team sport. Lastly, I am sick of reading novels. I don't have so much interest in that apparently. Maybe a little non fiction before bed or a short story now and then. As for composing, perhaps eventually with work on works of other composer and improvisation.

So, music and sports are interesting to me. I probably wouldn't mind having a fairly basic job for a living. Not so much interested in being a scientist or artist, or composer.
I'm sort of needing to figure things like this out.


----------



## clavichorder

A bit depressed.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> A bit depressed.


If you'd like, you can elaborate on that without fear of judgement.


----------



## Crudblud

I don't like being _that guy_ but it's quite impossible to be "a bit depressed" - either you is or you ain't.


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> I don't like being _that guy_ but it's quite impossible to be "a bit depressed" - either you is or you ain't.


I disagree. There are varying levels of depression:

A bit depressed
Depressed
God, why?
I hate life
Suicidal
Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Chrythes

I think a bit depressed is essentially a state of sadness, which is very normal considering our ambivalence. This mild overstating can be used in medical senses as well, I might perceive my irritable bowel syndrome as stomach cancer.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Crudblud said:


> I don't like being _that guy_ but it's quite impossible to be "a bit depressed" - either you is or you ain't.


Well according to the NHS you can be sub-threshold, mildly, moderately or severely depressed...


----------



## jani

I recorded a cover of one of my favorite songs!
Rock on!


----------



## Ukko

emiellucifuge said:


> Well according to the NHS you can be sub-threshold, mildly, moderately or severely depressed...


Do similar divisions apply to the medical condition known as 'antic'?


----------



## Crudblud

I don't mean to suggest that Clavi is not depressed. I rashly jumped on the phrasing rather than the point behind it, and for that I apologise. Clavi has been very brave in sharing his problems in this thread, and I don't want him to start seeing it as an essentially hostile environment, so I hope I haven't offended him at all.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> I don't mean to suggest that Clavi is not depressed. I rashly jumped on the phrasing rather than the point behind it, and for that I apologise. Clavi has been very brave in sharing his problems in this thread, and I don't want him to start seeing it as an essentially hostile environment, so I hope I haven't offended him at all.


Being a geezer _and_ a hillbilly *and* a friend, "Clavi has been very _brave_..." is not how I would phrase it. More like 'emoting into the Abyss'. There is probably Something there, but It doesn't care.

[there is no fiddler emoticon available]


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> Being a geezer _and_ a hillbilly *and* a friend, "Clavi has been very _brave_..." is not how I would phrase it. More like 'emoting into the Abyss'. There is probably Something there, but It doesn't care.
> 
> [there is no fiddler emoticon available]


Surely he's telling people on the Forum; we're not the Abyss & we sympathise. Those of us who think there *is* something there and that it cares will even be saying a few prayers/lighting a candle/sending good vibes.
As I've said elsewhere, I suffered a lot of anguish at university - I went up straight after my father dropped dead of a heart attack while we were on a family holiday. (It was the day I got my A-level results.)
But I also think that eighteen to twenty three plus/minus is an age of turmoil - big personal questions & big existential questions. Whatever, I wish all whippersnappers on this site a sudden access of serenity, not to mention humungous strokes of luck...


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Surely he's telling people on the Forum; we're not the Abyss & we sympathise. Those of us who think there *is* something there and that it cares will even be saying a few prayers/lighting a candle/sending good vibes.


You share with the Forum and It (if It is there) the 'doesn't care'; there is no connection. The Entity Who Cares does not dwell in the Abyss. _Clavi_ has not gained awareness of that Entity.


----------



## Ingélou

No, I think one gets an impression of people out there....
And on this thread in particular, one gets an impression of people who are bothered about each other. 

It's not an empty space. It's full of human beings. 'I am a human being and nothing that is human can be alien to me.' - Terence...

(Hilltroll, you're not really a troll at all, are you? Come clean!  )


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> No, I think one gets an impression of people out there....
> And on this thread in particular, one gets an impression of people who are bothered about each other.
> 
> It's not an empty space. It's full of human beings. 'I am a human being and nothing that is human can be alien to me.' - Terence...
> 
> (Hilltroll, you're not really a troll at all, are you? Come clean!  )


You are not aware of the Abyss? That is _Innocence_. The Abyss is not full of anything except depth; or It, if It is there, but if It is, It has an aspect of depth.

A Hilltroll is not a troll, no more than a stroll is a troll.


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> A Hilltroll is not a troll, no more than a stroll is a troll.


That reminds me of my Chinese Civ course at university. A Chinese philosopher was riding his horse over the border when he was stopped by a guard. 'No horses may pass here,' the guard said.
The sage said, 'Ah, but I'm riding a white horse. A white horse is not a horse.'
'Prove it,' said the guard.
The sage said, 'If you call for a horse, a black or a brown horse may be offered, and will be accepted. But if you call for a white horse, a black horse or a brown horse will not be accepted. Therefore a white horse is not a horse.'
'Pass!' said the guard.

 
And a Hilltroll is not a troll...


----------



## jani

Ohhh god i am evil :devil:, i felt like pranking and i went and changed my little bros PC browser settings, now it opens JB'S Homepage and 3 of his songs everytime they open the browser. I AM SO EVIL!!!
I want to see their face they figure it out:lol:.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72, you are essentially right. I am striving to work harder and have a little less emotional indulgence and more humor. Medtner's Hymns in the Praise of Toil are fitting for this.

The need to vent here comes from me wanting to share things, wanting other people to care. Its gotten me into some trouble.

Also, I'm not that 'depressed'(meaning kind of bogged down) consistently. But overwhelmed yes, because I do not have adequate time management and interpersonal skills, and am often too childish to realize the root of some of my issues as being unable to face realities like that.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm feeling the desire to leave the nest. Small steps first: Get a secured credit card and start building my credit, buy a car, and find a roommate to share an apartment in town with. I feel the call of the big city, and would like to eventually find a good job (preferably something tech-related) in one.


----------



## Ramako

I think I need to look after myself more outwardly - eat more regularly and better - and be more organised and tidier. I have let myself run down a bit too much over the last few days by not doing anything.

I also badly need to tidy my room. I am now at the stage that I can't find medium-to-large size objects. When I can't find the bed then I'll know I've definitely left it too long.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, I think there used to be a bed in my room ... somewhere or other ...

I know how you feel!


----------



## kv466

London, Southampton, Salisbury and Stonehenge were amazing! Next stop: New York by sea!


----------



## Ravndal

Been trying to listen to music with 12 tones. No thanks. See you again next year.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This semester is finally settling down!

Only one more concert left, beside my Jury. Friday night of this week, my university's symphony is having its last concert, and I play in one piece, Verdi's Te Deum with choir. Ives, Adams and Stravinsky are also featured on the program. I'm actually going to a number of parties next weekend as things wind down. 

I'm having mixed emotions about the end of this semester. I will be very glad for the stress to end, it was a tough ride. But a great number of friends are leaving here forever, and I will be very sad. People come and go, that's how college is, but it doesn't make it easier. I will miss one person in particular...


----------



## Kazaman

Ravndal said:


> Been trying to listen to music with 12 tones. No thanks. See you again next year.


Like what? Wagner? Strauss? Mahler? Scriabin?


----------



## Kopachris

There's an old, abandoned motel for sale in town. If I win the lottery, I want to buy it, renovate it, and operate my own motel with one of these in every room.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kopachris said:


> There's an old, abandoned motel for sale in town. If I win the lottery, I want to buy it, renovate it, and operate my own motel with one of these in every room.


The monitor does not appear to be the touch screen type, there's no usb 3.0, the graphics is cpu dependent and internal wi-fi is optional. I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Ravndal

Kazaman said:


> Like what? Wagner? Strauss? Mahler? Scriabin?


I'm pretty sure you understand what i meant.


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> There's an old, abandoned motel for sale in town. If I win the lottery, I want to buy it, renovate it, and operate my own motel with one of these in every room.


I thought it was going to be a picture of a bird!!


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> I thought it was going to be a picture of a bird!!


Probably not the clientele he had in mind... but he _is_ in Nevada.


----------



## clavichorder

Been playing some basketball lately.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Been playing some basketball lately.


Hmm. Maybe a significant juxtaposition there... you should visit _Kopachris, clavi?_


----------



## clavichorder

Lately, I have been playing basketball.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Been playing some basketball lately.





clavichorder said:


> Lately, I have been playing basketball.


And how is that working out for you?


----------



## clavichorder

Its providing me a good routine for 'gross motor' skills on top of having potential for life long enjoyment with casual playing. I go and practice shots solo, but I have a new acquaintance and potential friend, who noticed my bad shooting form and gave me some drills to do for dribbling and shooting, which I find are very easy for me to just practice over and over.

It feels a bit awkward carrying a basketball around in a cloth grocery bag, so I'm trying to find a better alternative.

Additionally, chromatic harmonica is steadily becoming a way to relax. I probably scare neighborhood cats by walking around and practicing it; cats really are not fond of a harmonica sound(keeping it away from my own cat). My dad has always been a blues and Stones guitarist, so I anticipate being able to play with him in the future. There are those who simply tell me that "harmonica is a great way to pickup girls," and that would not be an unwelcome benefit, but its far from the reason I am learning. Plenty of girls to like already.

House is still under construction. We are having new additions put in, so I hope the end result is good. Both our cats have expressed their disapproval at the process. Mine(big striped Siamese) peed on the guys car right in front of him, and the timid black cat one growled very defensively.

I'm just starting to get back into the routine of good piano practice, and that's the most solid thing I can think of as potentially happening. My teacher is very nice but also very very advanced, so I personally find him easy to like and respect his abilities. He is teaching me all about playing polyphonic music like in Bach's, but gave me a fun and happy romantic era piece by Chabrier, Scherzo Valse, to play. His tastes in music lean strongly towards French and French-like russian piano music. I think he did something with Faure Barcarolle's in college. I think those are excellent tastes myself, so I finally am sucking it up and deferring to his judgement. He also has me working on scales with both hands.

Choral has not been going well this quarter, and the director is getting really serious with all the students. I am taking him seriously, because on top of him being a great director and very patient, I paid for these classes. At least everyone is showing up now. There was a very dramatic student who flaked out this quarter, and I knew him personally and it really bothered previously me that he did that. Basically all advice I've gotten on that matter has told me to focus on myself more and not worry about him. He'll figure it out, one can hope.

I have to make sure I'm on time today, since I was previously doing a very good job at that.

Thought I'd share about the better things that have been happening. Also, I have been going to this eastern european grocery and restaurant in the area and came across this strange drink; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvass Kvass Ochajivskiy is the brand. Its a soda type thing made from rye bread. Very interesting. Additionally, at a Thai restaurant, I discovered Sunlee Palms juice, which is a coconut nectar. I found both these drinks challenging at first, particularly the Sunlee, but they are becoming staples, for better or worse. I'll have to try some of the asians stores around or Sunlee.

Regarding alcohol, I like to have a little. Beer is becoming tasty, as is white wine. Nothing like sitting down at the local Chinese or Thai restaurant and getting Tsiantao or Singha. Gotta try that with the Russian place sometime. Greek and Ethiopian are possibly my favorite foods, so that would be cool. I also discovered the joys of Puerto Rican food back when I was eating more food, plantains are amazing. Lately I've decided its really nice to get soup and rice with that. I used to just get a pile of the greasiest and meatiest food available(still do often, which is okay, but not every day perhaps). Heineken is another I tried and sort of liked. Someone recommended mexican beers to me, like Corona. So, lagers. I don't do it for the intense effects, so much as the ritual of drinking, and a little loosening every now and then. Lets hope I can keep to that moderation.

Now I'm going to cook breakfast.


----------



## BlazeGlory

clavichorder said:


> Its providing me a good routine for 'gross motor' skills on top of having potential for life long enjoyment with casual playing. I go and practice shots solo, but I have a new acquaintance and potential friend, who noticed my bad shooting form and gave me some drills to do for dribbling and shooting, which I find are very easy for me to just practice over and over.
> 
> It feels a bit awkward carrying a basketball around in a cloth grocery bag, so I'm trying to find a better alternative.


Perhaps this video may inspire you to acquire greater skill.


----------



## Novelette

Oh Clavichorder, more power to you, my friend.

Activities that call for any gross motor coordination at all are activities that I should never indulge.  I am the ultimate klutz.


----------



## clavichorder

I am beginning to enjoy being ridiculous, once again.


----------



## neoshredder

@Clavichorder. Yeah I enjoy alcohol but in a different way. I try to only drink once a week but choose to drink a lot when I do. Basically go all out. I give myself the other 6 or so days to recover. Some might not approve of that system but it works for me. I don't like alcohol in small amounts unfortunately. It's like a tease.


----------



## clavichorder

Neo, its an ongoing thing, understanding my relationship with alcohol. Its good you have a thing that's working for you better these days.

What drinks do you do?

Very glad to have a chromatic harmonica and I encourage others to find their own versatile and highly portable instrument if they don't already have one that works, or prefer not to have a mind that can be fully satisfied with a lack of organized sound or be able to generate any sound in their imagination. The latter category of people are rare.

Alto recorders are serious instruments, and if you have guts or feel fine cloaking yourself in a certain hipster image, even a plastic soprano can be. If I was really out there, I'd have a rackett or crumhorn. Maybe some day.

I'm reminded of when I one day brought the great clavichord I used to borrow to my community college and everyone was like, "what the hell is that?"

I think of it as my cigarette sometimes.


----------



## neoshredder

I always stick with Bacardi Puerto Rican Rum mixed with lite Cranberry juice. I almost go half and half with that combination as the Cranberry juice can really take away some of the intensity of the Rum. Usually I only drink once a week. Last week was different though. I had 3 days off in a row. Was hard to resist. Haven't drank since Sunday though.


----------



## Crudblud

I don't drink very often, and when I do it's only a small amount.

In other news, I have quite by accident become a mentor.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I don't drink very often, and when I do it's only a small amount.
> 
> In other news, I have quite by accident become a mentor.


A life mentor? A cooking mentor?


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> A life mentor? A cooking mentor?


I don't really know, it's been a gradual sneaking progression following a random encounter some weeks ago. He told me yesterday he has thought of me that way for most of that time, but I wasn't aware until then. I'm not sure I'm necessarily prime mentor material but I think he's a wonderful lad and so I've decided to nurture and encourage him as much as I can.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I don't really know, it's been a gradual sneaking progression following a random encounter some weeks ago. He told me yesterday he has thought of me that way for most of that time, but I wasn't aware until then. I'm not sure I'm necessarily prime mentor material but I think he's a wonderful lad and so I've decided to nurture and encourage him as much as I can.


I have numerous people in my life who have wanted to take that role for me, and I have tried it out a bit myself, not without some undesired results and emotional pain. Lucky and good for you both that you are making that connection. Maybe he can teach you some things too!

I have some situations like that happening, but we are all just students at my community college so gradually friends are being made.

Btw, random encounters, surprisingly among the better to make friends, in my experience. You meet people who can connect with the bigger picture of what is going on in both of your lives, very immediately, I suspect, but am not sure.

Sorry if I am being unusually pretensious by the way. I have some real experience on this matter, but I have not necessarily sorted it out well enough to give any advice.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I have numerous friends in my life who have wanted to take that role for me, and I have made pretensions to it before. Lucky for you both that you are making that connection. Maybe he can teach you some things too!


At the very least his regular company seems to be reinvigorating me, but yes, learning is never a one way street.

Edit: Sorry, didn't see your edit. I myself have nothing to add though.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> At the very least his regular company seems to be reinvigorating me, but yes, learning is never a one way street.
> .


It can be great to have that reinvigorate you. Without knowing your past experiences, my own word of caution based on mine: I had a nasty situation like that in the past, and now I am very much **** listed permanently. I made some serious mistakes, and was ultimately unable to give enough care and concern. This guy of course, did not have enough of his own will in place, and thus without ever intending to, I walked all over him with my classical music interests, without accepting what he wanted to be able to offer.

That's kind of negative though. Since you are older than me, it should be fine.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> It can be great to have that reinvigorate you. Without knowing your past experiences, my own word of caution based on mine: I had a nasty situation like that in the past, and now I am very much **** listed permanently. I made some serious mistakes.


I have been **** listed once or twice myself, but I was a teenager then, and though I haven't really lost any of my spontaneity I am much less prone to destructive behaviour these days. Even so, I do appreciate the word of warning, I'm doing my best to keep track of both our personal boundaries.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It was a special concert this evening. In the piece I was playing, Verdi's Te Deum, I felt like crying at one part because it was so sublime. I also wanted to cry when this one grad flutist told us other flutists afterwards thank you for being able to play one last concert with us, I felt jolted at the idea of her leaving for good... To end the concert, the Firebird suite which was the 1945 version, and had amazing stuff in it. But I also teared up in the finale, it was so beautiful. I haven't cried at a university concert like that ever before, this was a really special night. It was music the way it was meant to be... and it was farewell to many people this evening, who I will never perform with again...


----------



## Mesa

Seeing the Halle in a few hours, Egmont Overture, Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique.

Love the system they have in Leeds - five quid for any concert season performance for the under 26s. The last concert i went to, my group contained the only four that took them up on the offer.


----------



## clavichorder

I am getting increasingly taken with Czech composers and it would, slavic and european composers that moved to England or other such quieter places later in life. Medtner moved to England later in his life, and his later works are mostly very comforting to me.


----------



## Ingélou

Ah well, see you in thirty years, if I'm still around!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Party tonight! I put on a formal dress, and my make-up is done. Will last all the way til midnight perhaps, we'll see. Off I go!


----------



## Head_case

Go in your birthday suit lol

Yup....I love Karel Husa...Czech emigré to the USA. His zero string quartet is sublime as are his non Pulitzer prize string quartets.


----------



## jani

I bought these badass looking Sunglasses, the lenses match the color of my hair!


----------



## Sonata

Very busy! (even more than my USUAL busy, lol)

We hosted a birthday party for my son (3) and nephew (1) this weekend, Cinco de Mayo theme. My sister and I cooked up some tasty food, with a contribution from my mother in law as well. Weather was great so the kids played outside a lot. Took them to the pool yesterday. Then my husband left for a business trip last night, so I have the take the kids to daycare routine today and tomorrow morning, which adds on 30 minutes or so to my morning routine. Wednesday doctor's appointment for baby girl, then I have a drive to go pick up my husband.

This weekend: date night! Miss Saigon will have finally arrived, so we'll see that and grab a meal, and my inlaws are watching the little ones. Add in work, and piano lessons besides!


----------



## neoshredder

Some stuff is going down soon. I'll keep it private though. I just really regret it has to come to this. My life is very stressful right now to say the least.


----------



## neoshredder

In these kind of situations, alcohol is your friend. Takes away your intense fears. I should just move out to avoid the drama. But working long hours scares me as well. And no my parents don't plan on kicking me out. I help them financially actually.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I read an email this morning that I got saying I was accepted to the week-long Summer Flute Masterclass taught mainly by Marina Piccinini at Peabody, and I will receive some scholarship!! I'm thrilled! It's things like this that really encourage me and remind me that yes, I am a good player, and I _can _compete with conservatory players (especially many applied this year). As a sophomore in state college, that's especially encouraging.

So thankful!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Very busy! (even more than my USUAL busy, lol)
> 
> ....Wednesday doctor's appointment for baby girl....


Lost track of time--BG walkin' 'n talkin' soon?


----------



## Vaneyes

jani said:


> I bought these badass looking Sunglasses, the lenses match the color of my hair!


Jani Kay!


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> In these kind of situations, alcohol is your friend. Takes away your intense fears. I should just move out to avoid the drama. But working long hours scares me as well. And no my parents don't plan on kicking me out. I help them financially actually.


You should find a good flatmate, i know it can take a while but after that you wouldn't have to pay for your parents and you could pay the rent 50/50 with your flatmate&flatmates, but try to go on as well as possible and try to keep your head up!


----------



## Ravndal

I was just accepted to the classical piano program at a university in Norway  this is probably the happiest day of my life. Worked like a crazy man the last 1.5 years.


----------



## Ingélou

Ravndal said:


> I was just accepted to the classical piano program at a university in Norway  this is probably the happiest day of my life. Worked like a crazy man the last 1.5 years.


Congratulations, Ravndal, and wishing you every success. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ramako

Congratulations Ravndal!


----------



## jani

I feel little disapointed to myself , last saturday/sunday night when i was in bar a sweet blonde asked if she could sit to our table.
She sat right next to me but i really have had to go to a bathroom when i came back she was gone.
When we were leaving she came talk to me all the sudden about her childhood friend and i acted very cold, my answers were like " ye,ye,yeah." with a cold non caring tone. Why can't i see an opportunity when they come to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> I feel little disapointed to myself , last saturday/sunday night when i was in bar a sweet blonde asked if she could sit to our table.
> She sat right next to me but i really have had to go to a bathroom when i came back she was gone.
> When we were leaving she came talk to me all the sudden about her childhood friend and i acted very cold, my answers were like " ye,ye,yeah." with a cold non caring tone. Why can't i see an opportunity when they come to me.


Can't give you like for this one but keep trying- she was almost there! Lession don't leave a woman waiting alone at least buy her a drink first next time.


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can't give you like for this one but keep trying- she was almost there! Lession don't leave a woman waiting alone at least buy her a drink first next time.


I wasn't the only one on the table.
I only buy gifts/drinks to people with whom i already have some rappoor.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ok good point, tough table


----------



## Vaneyes

jani said:


> I wasn't the only one on the table.
> I only buy gifts/drinks to people with whom i already have some rappoor.


And, drinks in Finland cost $30US.


----------



## jani

Vaneyes said:


> And, drinks in Finland cost $30US.


If that is a joke i don't get it.

But drinks on a bar start around 5€


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> If that is a joke i don't get it.
> 
> But drinks on a bar start around 5€


$30US is only worth 5€


----------



## Sonata

Ravndal said:


> I was just accepted to the classical piano program at a university in Norway  this is probably the happiest day of my life. Worked like a crazy man the last 1.5 years.


That's incredible!! I'm so excited for you


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> I was just accepted to the classical piano program at a university in Norway  this is probably the happiest day of my life. Worked like a crazy man the last 1.5 years.


Living that dream Ravndal! That'll be me in a bit, hopefully.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> I wasn't the only one on the table.
> I only buy gifts/drinks to people with whom i already have some rappoor.


Jani: how do you pronounce the "J" in your name; is it J as in Johnny or Y as in Yawnny. I'd like to offer some constructive criticism. You say you don't buy drinks for someone you do not have a rapport with. An excellent way to begin building a rapport would be to introduce yourself and ask the girl her name. When you got up to go to the mens' room, I hope you didn't say something "witty" like "Pardon me while I go drain the monster." That probably wouldn't have earned you many points. On the other hand, if you just got up and left without excusing yourself, she may have thought you left because she sat down next to you.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> Jani: how do you pronounce the "J" in your name; is it J as in Johnny or Y as in Yawnny. I'd like to offer some constructive criticism. You say you don't buy drinks for someone you do not have a rapport with. An excellent way to begin building a rapport would be to introduce yourself and ask the girl her name. When you got up to go to the mens' room, I hope you didn't say something "witty" like "Pardon me while I go drain the monster." That probably wouldn't have earned you many points. On the other hand, if you just got up and left without excusing yourself, she may have thought you left because she sat down next to you.


Listen to how Jannes name is prounouced on this video(You hear it around 0:00-0:10), the J on my name is pronoucned exactly the same way.
I actually didn't even ask her name because i was listening to my friend, but i excused myself.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Listen to how Jannes name is prounouced on this video(You hear it around 0:00-0:10), the J on my name is pronoucned exactly the same way.
> I actually didn't even ask her name because i was listening to my friend, but i excused myself.


I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. I don't see a video.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. I don't see a video.


Oh my bad, i forgot to link it :lol:.
Here


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> $30US is only worth 5€


No, 1$US is about 0.75 EUR


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Give it time............. I was using my recycled crystal ball and foretelling the future


----------



## Yoshi

My life has been crazy the past few months, basicaly I'm studying my last year of uni (music education) while studying at the conservatory (music theory, piano, violin and classical singing). All this while doing an internship teaching some recorder students in a whole different school.
The only reason I had any time whatsoever to be here is because the kids concert is finaly coming up and I can relax a little bit because there are no classes to prepare, it's just rehearsing now.
Too bad that in 3 weeks I'll start my final exams at uni and the conservatory  I hope I'll survive.


----------



## Guest

Coming in and sharing what has been happening recently in my life as requested by the OP, I am experiencing a sudden sequence of irritating, costly (but not ruinous) setbacks both professional (stupid tone deaf, uncritical students) and material (sending a second car off for scrap after paying a lot of remedial work). 
Given the above, I will soon have to consult my dentist (another bloody cost that I can ill afford) for a solution against grinding my teeth.
Thank you, I feel better now, having got that off my chest.


----------



## Kieran

Yoshi said:


> Too bad that in 3 weeks I'll start my final exams at uni and the conservatory  I hope I'll survive.


You'll do great!


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Listen to how Jannes name is prounouced on this video(You hear it around 0:00-0:10), the J on my name is pronoucned exactly the same way.
> I actually didn't even ask her name because i was listening to my friend, but i excused myself.


I could hardly hear the guy talking over that loud music but if I heard correctly the J is pronounced like a Y in English, kind of like the Greek musician, Yanni. Of course I don't know if that is actually your name anyway. My name is obviously not BlazeGlory. Thanks.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> My name is obviously not BlazeGlory.


The moment when my tenuous grip on reality slipped for good.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> The moment when my tenuous grip on reality slipped for good.





Crudblud said:


> I am a gender fluid pansexual, that is to say I **** anything that moves and they can think of me as whatever they want.





Crudblud said:


> Don't worry, I once posted a dream in which I had sex with a corpse


I'm sorry. I guess I'm just the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> I'm sorry. I guess I'm just the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back.


Good job I have five backs.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Good job I have five backs.


I'm no fortune teller but if you stick around here for a couple more years I'm pretty sure you'll go through all of them.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> I'm no fortune teller but if you stick around here for a couple more years I'm pretty sure you'll go through all of them.


I do not doubt it, but such is life.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Some stuff is going down soon. I'll keep it private though. I just really regret it has to come to this. My life is very stressful right now to say the least.


I'm very sorry to hear that neoshredder. Depressed feelings can be impossibly trapping. I have a lot of stress too, so I feel it.

Personally, today was a very shameful and self aware day. Most days are like that. Gradually my confidence seems to be breaking down. Maybe it'll be replaced by some more earnest and easy going use of my mental and emotional energies.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> I feel little disapointed to myself , last saturday/sunday night when i was in bar a sweet blonde asked if she could sit to our table.
> She sat right next to me but i really have had to go to a bathroom when i came back she was gone.
> When we were leaving she came talk to me all the sudden about her childhood friend and i acted very cold, my answers were like " ye,ye,yeah." with a cold non caring tone. Why can't i see an opportunity when they come to me.


I feel it. Except sometimes girls really just do want to talk and their trust shouldn't be abused. If you have the confidence to open up to it and feel sexy while doing it, by all means...(I don't right now at all).

Of course, social climate may be different where you live...people are really passive aggressive where I live. A very passive social climate...I still struggle with it.

Fortunately the sun is coming out for once and I got a healthy dose of it today. I said hi to an old high school teacher today. My 11th grade humanities teacher who I used to have issues with, but sort of respect and even like these days.


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Give it time............. I was using my recycled crystal ball and foretelling the future


Fosters now costs more for the British uncouth. With the aussie$ rising, more Brits are saying kiss my a$$ and going for supermarket crate deals on Belgian Stella Artois which costs less €.

I noticed Japanese imports are still off bounds as homegrown produce starts to make a comeback.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> Fosters now costs more for the British uncouth. With the aussie$ rising, more Brits are saying kiss my a$$ and going for supermarket crate deals on Belgian Stella Artois which costs less €.
> 
> I noticed Japanese imports are still off bounds as homegrown produce starts to make a comeback.


Really, Fosters- you know they don't even sell that putrid stuff here in Oz is only made as export swill! I buy Stella even if it was twice the price


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Really, Fosters- you know they don't even sell that putrid stuff here in Oz is only made as export swill! I buy Stella even if it was twice the price


I have yet to hear a valid excuse for drinking Fosters.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> I have yet to hear a valid excuse for drinking Fosters.


Exactly. The only half-excuses I'll accept are ignorance or stubbornness...


----------



## clavichorder

Composing sometimes drives me nuts. I don't have much desire to write music all of the sudden.


----------



## Kieran

clavichorder said:


> Composing sometimes drives me nuts. I don't have much desire to write music all of the sudden.


You can't force these things, but what kind of pressure are you under to compose right now?


----------



## clavichorder

Kieran said:


> You can't force these things, but what kind of pressure are you under to compose right now?


Only my own pressure.

I possibly just want to fall in love with someone right now. And I think I like someone well enough but have been an idiot about talking to her, potentially scared her off. I forced that too. Maybe if I hadn't things would be different. Just been trying way too hard with certain things like that.


----------



## Kieran

clavichorder said:


> Only my own pressure.
> 
> I possibly just want to fall in love with someone right now. And I think I like someone well enough but have been an idiot about talking to her, potentially scared her off.


The only fix that is humour, and patience, but maybe not in that order... 

Good luck with the composition!


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> Composing sometimes drives me nuts. I don't have much desire to write music all of the sudden.


I get that, though I never really lost the appetite for the idea of composing, only the actual doing seemed so frustrating and unrewarding. However, my composing has been doing better recently when due to time constraints I have been forced to take it up more as a hobby again, doing a little in some spare time like I used to in the old days.


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> Composing sometimes drives me nuts. I don't have much desire to write music all of the sudden.


How about trying a Haydn like Symphony first on piano. Piano would probably be the easiest way to Compose off of imo. Just visualize a beautiful Symphony and then put it on Piano. Easier said than done I know.


----------



## Ramako

I am having to deal with the fact that there are things that I'm not so good at but have to do, and face up to them rather than run away from them and dismiss them.

I think I will also have to accept that there are things I cannot (or choose not to) run away from, and when I face them I may be better at them than I had previously believed.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> How about trying a Haydn like Symphony first on piano. Piano would probably be the easiest way to Compose off of imo. Just visualize a beautiful Symphony and then put it on Piano. Easier said than done I know.


You and I are on the same wavelength or something... I've just been so timid about doing this for some reason.

Actually, there is this piece that I'm writing that is sort of like a beginning of crazy CPE Fantasia with a few messed up chords.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just have a funny story from today.

Lab Orchestra session for Conducting students (these aren't the conducting majors, but it's actually taught by some grad conductors). I was playing in it, and finally we got to the choral conducting students, so they were going to do a bit of Handel's Messiah. Hence, I'm out of a job for about half an hour.
I only listened for a bit, when the Symphony Orchestra Director (one of the big shots of the whole music school faculty) who was watching the proceedings asked me to join him with some solfege of the 2nd violin part. Oh neat, I get to do something exciting with one of the most esteemed persons of the school! Well, I didn't even try the solfege part of it at all, I just did meaningless syllables, although this Director could do the fixed solfege perfectly (he's a genius like that). There was a 2nd flutist with me too who was mostly listening and wasn't trying too much singing with the Director and I. 
Well, for one student whose turn it was to conduct, a friend of mine, he asked all the players to have a "tada!" feel at the end of the Handel excerpt, and of course you can imagine what I did.  I said "tada!" at the end on the correct pitches of the 2nd violin line, and the Director looked over at me with a O_O face. I looked away, cracking up. I didn't do it again. :lol:


----------



## Novelette

clavichorder said:


> You and I are on the same wavelength or something... I've just been so timid about doing this for some reason.
> 
> Actually, there is this piece that I'm writing that is sort of like a beginning of crazy CPE Fantasia with a few messed up chords.


Clavichorder, I can fully relate to your frustration. My compositions in the past years have been for experience only, they really are not meant to be serious works. Writing in the old forms, slowly moving my way forward to more sophisticated and less normative structures is my procedure.

Still, I've been working on a piano concerto for the past year, and it has been driving me completely mad. I can't tell you how many times I've reharmonized, reorchestrated, and replaced whole segments. The anxiety and brooding became too difficult to handle, so I had to stop working on it. Nothing ever seems to sound right, no matter how carefully I've planned the harmonic progression and voice leading.

I'm sure your compositions are a great deal better than you give yourself credit for.

As for composing at the piano, I do this sometimes, too. Don't hesitate to make use of it, many great composers used that technique.


----------



## Ramako

Ramako said:


> I am having to deal with the fact that there are things that I'm not so good at but have to do, and face up to them rather than run away from them and dismiss them.
> 
> I think I will also have to accept that there are things I cannot (or choose not to) run away from, and when I face them I may be better at them than I had previously believed.


Having said this, it's amazing how much harder I can suddenly work when I'm doing something I want to...


----------



## Ramako

Ramako said:


> Having said this, it's amazing how much harder I can suddenly work when I'm doing something I want to...


I love being driven like this. Problem is it makes me feel lazy the rest of the time.


----------



## Kieran

Ramako said:


> I love being driven like this. Problem is it makes me feel lazy the rest of the time.


I'm kind of like that myself. I idle then work in bursts. Sometimes I get to grips with it and I'd prefer to be steady but it doesn't seem to happen for me...


----------



## clavichorder

I have been emasculated for a long time so I am "un neutering" myself. Its working.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm getting very close with the nice cello girl I met in Basel 

Also, I should probably post more (I mainly read) in the "serious" forums of this site.


----------



## ProudSquire

Good luck, Praeludium!! Rooting for ya!

I've been trying to quit smoking for some time now, but it seems that my efforts are not working in my favor. I've cut it down to a pack per week and I'm hoping that in time it'll be zero packs per week/month/year.


----------



## aleazk

Yes, friday at last!, . It was just an ordinary week, but it seemed endless!. Maybe because I have not been sleeping well in this week. Nothing serious I think, just my usual insomnia.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burger with onions, fig bars. Tums.


----------



## jani

Beethoven live in 2h!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> Beethoven live in 2h!


What exactly of Beethoven?


----------



## EricABQ

jani said:


> Beethoven live in 2h!


That's going to be quite the miracle.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> What exactly of Beethoven?


His first Piano concerto, Leonore overture and his fifth symphony!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Someone just left an anonymous gift of 5 cookies at my dorm door... the handwriting is is not discernible if it's a boy or girl's handwriting, it's rather neat looking though. I recognize the type of cookies as a recipe a friend of mine made for a party last week, but these are not necessarily made by her, or given by her... also a sports-themed tatoo sticker thing in the little bag, maybe a hint at who is the anonymous giver, they like sports? It's not that hard to find where I live since it's posted online in the university catalog (only available for other students to look at), but then again, the people who I think it came from live off campus, even many miles away... also, to get into the dorm, you need to either have shadowed in by someone else, or actually live on this dorm and have the right swipe ID, but the people I suspect don't live in my dorm... I had been away from my dorm for just 4 hours, so that's the time span for something to have happened... my roommate is no where to be found either to ask her if she knows who...


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Someone just left an anonymous gift of 5 cookies at my dorm door... the handwriting is is not discernible if it's a boy or girl's handwriting, it's rather neat looking though. I recognize the type of cookies as a recipe a friend of mine made for a party last week, but these are not necessarily made by her, or given by her... also a sports-themed tatoo sticker thing in the little bag, maybe a hint at who is the anonymous giver, they like sports? It's not that hard to find where I live since it's posted online in the university catalog (only available for other students to look at), but then again, the people who I think it came from live off campus, even many miles away... also, to get into the dorm, you need to either have shadowed in by someone else, or actually live on this dorm and have the right swipe ID, but the people I suspect don't live in my dorm... I had been away from my dorm for just 4 hours, so that's the time span for something to have happened... my roommate is no where to be found either to ask her if she knows who...


The first thing I would try to do to solve this mystery is what they usually do in the tv shows. Check the recordings from the security cams.


----------



## hello

Nothing very interesting.


----------



## Chrythes

hello said:


> Nothing very interesting.


Maybe something a tad interesting?


----------



## neoshredder

Since no one knows me in real life here. My brother just got put in a hospital. Against his will if you know what I mean. Hope he'll be a different person and the person I used to know if he gets out. Not likely though.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> Since no one knows me in real life here. My brother just got put in a hospital. Against his will if you know what I mean. Hope he'll be a different person and the person I used to know if he gets out. Not likely though.


I wish I could say something to that. Thats no good.

It is possible this will be one of many wakeup calls for him down the road, if this one instance is not enough. The mental health system is too cruel and yet not persistent enough in the right ways...


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> I wish I could say something to that. Thats no good.
> 
> It is possible this will be one of many wakeup calls for him down the road, if this one instance is not enough. The mental health system is too cruel and yet not persistent enough in the right ways...


He is crazy though. He refused to take his medicine and sign a sheet for social security benefits. He refused to leave the house as well and lied to us by saying if we let him back in, he'll sign the sheet. Then he turned manic the other day and freaked us out. So it was either jail, homeless (might die), or hospital. We might become homeless if he stayed here being jobless and refusing to cooperate in any way. Plus his weird paranoid thoughts. Btw I didn't make the decision. My parents did. He's been like this for 5 years. And sad to hear about the health system. And simply we can't trust him as he doesn't trust us.


----------



## aleazk

I'm very sorry to hear that, Neo, it's really a sad situation.


----------



## Ramako

I'm sorry to hear that as well neoshredder. It sounds terrible.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm officially ed out now.

I posted a message on facebook for "somebody" to message me, i.e. _someone _that's now trying to get my attention. Several people instead messaged me asking if I was alright, including some guy friends of mine, so definitely they're not suspects.  Someone that I don't suspect has yet to 'fess up. I have 1 week to find out who...


----------



## EricABQ

I stepped in gum. :scold: I favor the death penalty for people who throw their gum on the sidewalk. There is no reason for those of us who know how to be civilized people to put up with those that don't. Kill them all, I say.


----------



## jani

So i saw my first Classical music concert yesterday, it was amazing they opened with Beethovens Leonore overture, following with his first Piano concerto, and the last work they played was his fifth symphony.

I loved the pure sound of the strings, i even love the sound when the orchestra starts to get in tune.

The pianist Radu Lupu played perfectly didn't miss a note and his finger tone was so clear & gentle and smooth.

The works felt a lot shorter live than they did when i listen to them from my phone!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It was your _first_ classical concert? Wow, I would not have thought that. Congratulations!



jani said:


> i even love the sound when the orchestra starts to get in tune.


Yes! I love that too! It sets you in a festive mood, doesn't it?


----------



## Ravndal

You saw Radu Lupu? Lucky!!


----------



## Ramako

Ravndal said:


> You saw Radu Lupu? Lucky!!


Just what I was going to say! And what an excellent way to start a classical concert listening career!


----------



## jani

Ravndal said:


> You saw Radu Lupu? Lucky!!


The conductor was Jukka Pekka Saraste


----------



## Ravndal

He had his last gig at Oslo philharmonic some weeks ago. Seen him a couple of times.


----------



## jani

I don't have to work on the next week at all, so now i can finally start to work on a project that i have had in my mind for a while, INSTRUMENTAL METAL VERSION OF GANGNAM STYLE!


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I pretty recently had my first classical music concert that wasn't my school or something I played in. The program was Schubert's Unfinished Symphony and Elgar's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Lost track of time--BG walkin' 'n talkin' soon?


Not just yet. She is crawling like crazy...at turbo-speed when she hears me get home from work. It's super cute. She's a real mommy's girl. She has vocalizations but not really formed words yet. She says da-da but not exactly to my husband. Seven teeth already. And I hold her in my lap and let her play at the piano


----------



## Mesa

jani said:


> I don't have to work on the next week at all, so now i can finally start to work on a project that i have had in my mind for a while, INSTRUMENTAL METAL VERSION OF GANGNAM STYLE!


If you become recognised on the YouTubes or whatever with a coy cash in on an internet meme, respect from music fans will be much more difficult to earn. Just sayin!


----------



## jani

Mesa said:


> *If you become recognised on the YouTubes or whatever with a coy cash in on an internet meme,* respect from music fans will be much more difficult to earn. Just sayin!


Not trying to do that at all, i think that gangnam style is a funny&easy tune, thats why i want to make my own version of it.

The hardest part will be getting a good quaility recording tone.


----------



## Mesa

Ahh, i presumed you meant another video to add to the thousands of covers.

Have fun, your taste will become refined yet


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> It was your _first_ classical concert? Wow, I would not have thought that. Congratulations!
> 
> Yes! I love that too! It sets you in a festive mood, doesn't it?


Here i found free download of orchestra tuning sound!
Now i can loop it and listen to it everywere i go!


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> Kill them all, I say.


This seems to be a wee bit drastic. However, I do think all potential users should be given background checks and be required to have a license to carry.


----------



## Ukko

BlazeGlory said:


> This seems to be a wee bit drastic. However, I do think all potential users should be given background checks and be required to have a license to carry.


Gum on the sidewalk is pretty good training in watch-where-you-step. In rattlesnake country... .


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> He is crazy though. He refused to take his medicine and sign a sheet for social security benefits. He refused to leave the house as well and lied to us by saying if we let him back in, he'll sign the sheet. Then he turned manic the other day and freaked us out. So it was either jail, homeless (might die), or hospital. We might become homeless if he stayed here being jobless and refusing to cooperate in any way. Plus his weird paranoid thoughts. Btw I didn't make the decision. My parents did. He's been like this for 5 years. And sad to hear about the health system. And simply we can't trust him as he doesn't trust us.


I have been in a pretty bad way myself personally in the past. Not quite that bad, but yes, pretty bad.

I could offer an opinion, but I am sorry to hear about your situation and I have thankfully realized that my opinion could not possibly help anything.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm officially ed out now.
> 
> I posted a message on facebook for "somebody" to message me, i.e. _someone _that's now trying to get my attention. Several people instead messaged me asking if I was alright, including some guy friends of mine, so definitely they're not suspects.  Someone that I don't suspect has yet to 'fess up. I have 1 week to find out who...


Ah, the perils of being popular. I have never had that problem. Did you tell them your not alright, your half left?


----------



## EricABQ

BlazeGlory said:


> This seems to be a wee bit drastic.


I think you get caned for it in Singapore, and I may be willing to accept that as an alternative to execution for a first offense.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm dating the nice cello girl next Saturday. 
Gosh, and I thought I'd live alone forever. Two years without friends or girlfriend isn't that ridiculously short either ; it's long when it's from 17 to 19 years old. Even for me. It was a good idea to try to get in Basel School of Music even if I didn't get accepted :3
I'm a happy guy, this doesn't hurt once in a while.




(I'm posting this because no one knows me here haha)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BlazeGlory said:


> Ah, the perils of being popular. I have never had that problem. Did you tell them your not alright, your half left?


I guess I am popular, although in college that isn't at the forefront of things ever, as it may have been in grade school. Friends are created naturally by people you work with for a common purpose, i.e. music. Thus, a whole orchestra can theoretically become my friend if we become more associated with each other. Certainly I'm friends with the vast majority of wind players and undergrads, but not as much with vocalists or pianists for example. And really, there's no "competition" for it. Everyone knows everyone, so _everyone _is popular at the same time. It's a very positive atmosphere here.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> I'm dating the nice cello girl next Saturday.
> Gosh, and I thought I'd live alone forever. Two years without friends or girlfriend isn't that ridiculously short either ; it's long when it's from 17 to 19 years old. Even for me. It was a good idea to try to get in Basel School of Music even if I didn't get accepted :3
> I'm a happy guy, this doesn't hurt once in a while.
> 
> (I'm posting this because no one knows me here haha)


Have a great time!

Yesterday i was celebrating my friends 21th birthday, i saw sexy blond twins walking in the bar immediately i went to talk to them. 
First i said " You girls are fun right?"
one of them nodded and smiled.
Then i said " You came here to have a great time right?"
She nodded and smiled again
then i screwed it i asked " Would you like to join our group we are celebrating my friends 21st birthday"
She said no.

I should have said " Come and join to our group" instead of asking.
Also i saw them reject every guy on the evening who came talk to them.


----------



## Mesa

I think my mattress is a reverse Tempur mattress, it conveniently reshapes my spine to it's contours.


----------



## clavichorder

I am gradually realizing that there are no easy shortcuts in the academic world, but that I actually do have the opportunity to get back on track. There is an individualized degree at my community college that I can get, and would enable me to transfer to a 4 year as a junior. This could be considered a short cut, but if it is offered as an official program, its way better than any short cut I had previously considered taking.

I am feeling hopeful for my ability to concentrate to come back.


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> I have been in a pretty bad way myself personally in the past. Not quite that bad, but yes, pretty bad.
> 
> I could offer an opinion, but I am sorry to hear about your situation and I have thankfully realized that my opinion could not possibly help anything.


At least you admit you have a problem. He's in full on denial and thinks we are crazy. He just wants to play video games and watch tv all day and doesn't communicate well. But his refusal to take his medicine, not signing the sheets, abuse our equipment, compulsive lying, and etc. forced us to take action. He owes my dad $20,000. He's got no chance of getting a job as he's got a record. Just imagine that 10 years earlier he was doing alright. Things all changed in his middle 30's.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> At least you admit you have a problem. He's in full on denial and thinks we are crazy. He just wants to play video games and watch tv all day and doesn't communicate well. But his refusal to take his medicine, not signing the sheets, abuse our equipment, compulsive lying, and etc. forced us to take action. He owes my dad $20,000. He's got no chance of getting a job as he's got a record. Just imagine that 10 years earlier he was doing alright. Things all changed in his middle 30's.


Here is a thought: sometimes when someone goes off the beaten path like that, they can develop a very complete perspective in opposition to everyone opposed to them, for what they think is their own self defense.

He's much older than me so...that's a really sticky mess he's got into...

Your brain does supposedly change every 5 years.

edited...


----------



## Ingélou

People often do respond to love but if it is a mental illness, they can be deluded. If they won't take their medication - and sometimes, the side-effects are horrible - then their symptoms come back with a vengeance. They imagine they are okay but their family know they are not themselves. I do so sympathise, neoshredder. Every best wish.


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> People often do respond to love but if it is a mental illness, they can be deluded. If they won't take their medication - and sometimes, the side-effects are horrible - then their symptoms come back with a vengeance. They imagine they are okay but their family know they are not themselves. I do so sympathise, neoshredder. Every best wish.


This is a reason why I should be more cautious about getting into a relationship. The wrong person/approach can enable insanity and personality issues full force.

All the same, people need to be allowed to try things. I don't really know where I am with that.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, it does sound like a dilemma.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> At least you admit you have a problem. He's in full on denial and thinks we are crazy. He just wants to play video games and watch tv all day and doesn't communicate well. But his refusal to take his medicine, not signing the sheets, abuse our equipment, compulsive lying, and etc. forced us to take action. He owes my dad $20,000. He's got no chance of getting a job as he's got a record. Just imagine that 10 years earlier he was doing alright. Things all changed in his middle 30's.


Very sorry about your brother neo


----------



## Vaneyes

jani said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> Yesterday i was celebrating my friends 21th birthday, i saw sexy blond twins walking in the bar immediately i went to talk to them.
> First i said " You girls are fun right?"
> one of them nodded and smiled.
> Then i said " You came here to have a great time right?"
> She nodded and smiled again
> then i screwed it i asked " Would you like to join our group we are celebrating my friends 21st birthday"
> She said no.
> 
> I should have said " Come and join to our group" instead of asking.
> Also i saw them reject every guy on the evening who came talk to them.


Maybe they were a couple. 

Anyway, I think you're learning Jani...no more lame questions. Also, cut a girl from the herd. IOW decide pronto which one you want to pursue, and go for it. Women are used to that, and expect it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Someone just left an anonymous gift of 5 cookies at my dorm door... the handwriting is is not discernible if it's a boy or girl's handwriting, it's rather neat looking though. I recognize the type of cookies as a recipe a friend of mine made for a party last week, but these are not necessarily made by her, or given by her... also a sports-themed tatoo sticker thing in the little bag, maybe a hint at who is the anonymous giver, they like sports? It's not that hard to find where I live since it's posted online in the university catalog (only available for other students to look at), but then again, the people who I think it came from live off campus, even many miles away... also, to get into the dorm, you need to either have shadowed in by someone else, or actually live on this dorm and have the right swipe ID, but the people I suspect don't live in my dorm... I had been away from my dorm for just 4 hours, so that's the time span for something to have happened... my roommate is no where to be found either to ask her if she knows who...


I ate some anonymous food once, and was in a coma for ten years.

Just kidding.


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe they were a couple.
> 
> Anyway, I think you're learning Jani...no more lame questions. Also, cut a girl from the herd. IOW decide pronto which one you want to pursue, and go for it. Women are used to that, and expect it.


Am I learning? Lol. I hope so.

I may be in danger of becoming a Johnny Bravo. That would be a welcome change...

By the way, I learned that the photo in my avatar is actually not W.F. Bach some time ago. Some relative of Bach I think...


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> Am I learning? Lol. I hope so.
> 
> I may be in danger of becoming a Johnny Bravo. That would be a welcome change...
> 
> By the way, I learned that the photo in my avatar is actually not W.F. Bach some time ago. Some relative of Bach I think...


Actually the photo in my avatar is W.F. Bach, but not many people know that.


----------



## jani

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe they were a couple.
> 
> Anyway, I think you're learning Jani...no more lame questions. Also, cut a girl from the herd. IOW decide pronto which one you want to pursue, and go for it. Women are used to that, and expect it.


The good thing about rejectcon is that i realize everytime that it isn't anything bad, it doesn't hurt me, i am still alive, life goes on etc...
Every rejecton eliminates the nervousnes a little to talk to new women that i don't know.


----------



## Ingélou

The builders are round, replacing our front garden wall & landscaping the front garden with a digger. This is so that we can become lazy slobs, forget about gardening, and just concentrate on our music.

The good thing is that, as it's my birthday today (26 - no, oops, wrong way round), Taggart has to do the answering questions & scurry round making them coffee while I practise my fiddle - 's only fair!


----------



## Sonata

Happy birthday Ingenue!


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> The builders are round, replacing our front garden wall & landscaping the front garden with a digger. This is so that we can become lazy slobs, forget about gardening, and just concentrate on our music.
> 
> The good thing is that, as it's my birthday today (26 - no, oops, wrong way round), Taggart has to do the answering questions & scurry round making them coffee while I practise my fiddle - 's only fair!


62,A babe in arms !! But Happy Birthday,are you going to have a cake and jelly (our colonial friends call it jello!!!) Also are you having all your little friends over for a party ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I found the mystery person. I had suspected it from the beginning. It was the friend who I said I recognized the cookie recipe by, because she made them for a party last week. I texted her and she admitted, it was just a gift to be friendly/encouraging as my finals are here. No secret admirer  but I'm actually glad for that. :lol:

After I found out, still I went to my music school's labyrinth, and was sneaking around down there... I may have smacked something onto the door of the score library... and although that was brave, I scampered away and hid down the hall to watch, but nothing happened so I left...


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I found the mystery person. I had suspected it from the beginning. It was the friend who I said I recognized the cookie recipe by, because she made them for a party last week. I texted her and she admitted, it was just a gift to be friendly/encouraging as my finals are here. No secret admirer  but I'm actually glad for that. :lol:


It would be a bit unsettling just before exams. But in the aftermath, may you be mobbed by un-secret admirers!

Thanks for all the 'happy birthdays'; so glad I joined TC now.
Thrilled to be having a quiet day - no little friends, no jello, no party - as we were out Scottish country dancing on Thursday, Friday & Saturday nights. That whingeing noise you can hear is the sound of aged joints creaking...


----------



## clavichorder

I sat in the music building lobby today for the first time in a while, with some funny and dynamic conversation. Also had my first gut spilling conversation with a friend today in a long time. It didn't even feel that intense because I'm so used to that crap. I asked him what his honest first impression of me was and he said I seemed extremely distracted, and with potential for a lot of anger. I took that to be a pretty accurate assessment.

When I was talking with these folks in the music building, I put on a pair of pink hipster glasses, and he said, "can I ask you to go kill someone for me now." Apparently I have once again gotten to the point of social distance with everyone where I look like I could kill people or something...

When I was younger, this would have offended me or made me really uncomfortable about myself. Now I do not take it personally. And I'm not even on any meds. 

Maybe I should be though.

So, this experience has taught me that I have once again become socially retarded(with humor) and I have to fix that because its just not fun being the way I am. And also, that I'm not nearly as smart as I think I am, I just have a lot of interesting ideas...


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I found the mystery person. I had suspected it from the beginning. It was the friend who I said I recognized the cookie recipe by, because she made them for a party last week. I texted her and she admitted, it was just a gift to be friendly/encouraging as my finals are here. No secret admirer  but I'm actually glad for that. :lol:
> 
> After I found out, still I went to my music school's labyrinth, and was sneaking around down there... I may have smacked something onto the door of the score library... and although that was brave, I scampered away and hid down the hall to watch, but nothing happened so I left...


On valentines day, I got a red chocolate heart on my chair. I was naive enough to think it was a girl in the class, only to discover it was a gay friend of mine.


----------



## EricABQ

Vermont has now joined Washington, Oregon, and Montana on my list of places I am willing to retire to. It's always nice to see victories for individual freedom.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/13/vermont-aid-in-dying-bill_n_3269508.html


----------



## Kopachris

Parents have been arguing a lot lately.


----------



## Ukko

Under 'the common circumstances' I won't need help to cash in my chips. It's in cases like the tail end of pancreatic cancer, when the endorphins get overwhelmed, that voluntary starvation won't do the job adequately.

The 2nd phase projected by the bill probably puts too much responsibility on the medic's back, to make a decision no medic wants to make.


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> Under 'the common circumstances' I won't need help to cash in my chips. It's in cases like the tail end of pancreatic cancer, when the endorphins get overwhelmed, that voluntary starvation won't do the job adequately.
> 
> The 2nd phase projected by the bill probably puts too much responsibility on the medic's back, to make a decision no medic wants to make.


It's not a perfect bill. I'm not sure why the "6 months to live" rule is in place, I'd like to see that more open ended.

And, I do have concern for the medical personnel who have to sign off on this, but I imagine that those that see it as a worhwhile cause will freely participate and those that don't will not. I would never support compeling doctors to take part.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> It's not a perfect bill. I'm not sure why the "6 months to live" rule is in place, I'd like to see that more open ended.
> 
> And, I do have concern for the medical personnel who have to sign off on this, but I imagine that those that see it as a worhwhile cause will freely participate and those that don't will not. I would never support compeling doctors to take part.


Not having read the bill (probably wouldn't be able to sort it out if I did), I wonder about the 'doctor' spec. There is a notable shortage of Doctors (MD and DO) in southern Vermont. Nearly all non-critical care is provided by people with a Physician's Assistant -Certified certificate. It works approximately well enough for run-of-the-mill stuff... but for some reason those potential end-of-life diagnoses/decisions have a greater emotional and societal impact.


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from a few days in the English Lake District,
No music
No tv
No phones
No internet

equals BLISS, for a few days at least. I think I would have withdrawal after a couple of weeks
Short term though, it was wonderful


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ich hab' einen Deutscher in meinem Haus. Er ist sehr cool und wir spielen sehr viel Schach. Er ist ein Austauschstudent. 

Das ist alles.


----------



## neoshredder

Insurance only covers for 2 weeks. Looks like they are planning on discharging my brother soon. Meeting tomorrow. I have no idea what to do. My dad is obviously more anxious than I am given his age and bad experiences with my brother lately.


----------



## clavichorder

My emotions are not working for listening to music. I must be depressed or something. Probably just stress or overuse of my mind in unwise ways.


----------



## Ingélou

neoshredder said:


> Insurance only covers for 2 weeks. Looks like they are planning on discharging my brother soon. Meeting tomorrow. I have no idea what to do. My dad is obviously more anxious than I am given his age and bad experiences with my brother lately.


Oh dear, all that uncertainty & anxiety - you have everyone's sympathy. I hope that you come to a decision that seems the best in the circumstances & can feel a sort of calm about it that will at least let you & your Dad rest. Words are inadequate...


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> My emotions are not working for listening to music. I must be depressed or something. Probably just stress or overuse of my mind in unwise ways.


Exercise always works for me. Nothing too intense though. And if you got an iPod, bring the music with you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I wish to comfort people who come here telling of painful emotions they are feeling and situations they are experiencing. I don't have the right to say, "I know how you feel" because I haven't really lived the lives of the people on this forum. Nonetheless, I know what it's like to have depression, to have intense feeling _against _someone, and to have intense feelings _for _someone... and I'm still here, I'm getting through it. You can get through it! Life goes on. Although I won't give specific advice here, you can all talk to me. 

I finished a music history exam today. Only one more to go on friday, which is Ethnomusicology, and that's going to be a hard one. 

And the note on the score library door is gone...


----------



## Ingélou

Good luck, Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## jani

I had a guitar lesson about rhythym playing
I suck at off beat rhythyms, but realization is the first step to making it better.


----------



## Novelette

I've found myself playing far more Mozart than I would ever have imagined.

It's excellent practice for precision and runs.


----------



## Praeludium

Got the exam for my Diplome d'Etudes Musicales today. It's the "big" exam at regional conservatories. After that you're supposed to move on (you can only study one or two more years at regional conservatories).
I got it with the unanimity and the congratulations ! I played about 30 minutes of (difficult...) music. They basically told me it was very good but that I needed to get much more powerful _forte_.

Next year : intensive preparation for entrance examinations at many top conservatories in Europe !

So there's a lot of work to do. I'm happy to drop my current pieces (for a little while, I'd like to build a solid repertoire eventually) and to find new ones, too !
Next on the list : Mudarra, De Visée, Jolivet, Ponce, Hosokawa and études by Villa-Lobos, Sor, Dogdson, Coste and Legnani. Yay !

And a short term goal : getting used to work 5 focused and very productives hours on guitar everyday, so that it'll eventually become an unbreakable habit, a way of life


----------



## aszkid

I'm studying. I don't know what i want to study in university, actually. But that's three years far, i guess i'll have time to develop my abilities in my interests and see which of them has gone farther.
Physics and computer science (artificial intelligence, game engines, i like to do that ****). Music is just a hobby, i guess.


----------



## jani

Since a week ago i bought a Zoom q3hd video recorder i decided to rerecord my Death to all but metal by Steel panther cover, here it is but HD this time!


----------



## jani

Since a week ago i bought a Zoom q3hd handheld video recorder i decided to rerecord my Death to all but metal by Steel panther cover, so here it is but now its HD!


----------



## clavichorder

I used to think very much before I posted. I would construct my sentences very carefully. This autopilot, yacking mode I've been on extended into my social life and I am taking issue with that. There is no reason I have to be this forthcoming, and I was probably better off not succumbing to that pressure. My thinking has only gotten circular.

I am trying to keep myself busier, but I need to really de-stress.


----------



## Crudblud

Been testing out my new binoculars/field glasses. Focused correctly I can pick out the fine details on the machinery coming and going from the building site on the horizon. I was fortunate to happen upon them in a charity shop window display for a mere £8. Looking forward to really testing their capabilities next time I head out for an early morning walk.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Been testing out my new binoculars/field glasses. Focused correctly I can pick out the fine details on the machinery coming and going from the building site on the horizon. I was fortunate to happen upon them in a charity shop window display for a mere £8. Looking forward to really testing their capabilities next time I head out for an early morning walk.


Yeah, binoculars can be entertaining. I do recommend some forethought in their application... some activities are intended to be private.


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> I used to think very much before I posted. I would construct my sentences very carefully. This autopilot, yacking mode I've been on extended into my social life and I am taking issue with that. There is no reason I have to be this forthcoming, and I was probably better off not succumbing to that pressure. My thinking has only gotten circular.
> 
> I am trying to keep myself busier, but I need to really de-stress.


I can really identify with this. Have been in autopilot, yacking mode since I was in the cot. Have only just started to improve, 60 years down the line. But a lot of people are probably glad to know you, and glad that you are honest about what you feel. By all means de-stress - but don't beat yourself up!


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> I can really identify with this. Have been in autopilot, yacking mode since I was in the cot. Have only just started to improve, 60 years down the line. But a lot of people are probably glad to know you, and glad that you are honest about what you feel. By all means de-stress - but don't beat yourself up!


I started yacking pretty early too...and then I started not yacking...then yacking and yacking... In some such order.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> I can really identify with this. Have been in autopilot, yacking mode since I was in the cot. Have only just started to improve, 60 years down the line. But a lot of people are probably glad to know you, and glad that you are honest about what you feel. By all means de-stress - but don't beat yourself up!


You've improved ?


----------



## Ingélou

Yep - by about 2.5 percent in the last six months!


----------



## Ramako

This coming week is too crazy for me to come on here at all.

Just thought I'd post this here to help keep myself to this resolution.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I moved out of college and am back in my hometown. Year 2 is officially over!

This evening, I dined with Glazunov. He played his morceaux op. 49 (3 piano pieces) for me. It was perfect timing! He was glad I came home. He reminded me that I don't need a boyfriend, just a ghost lover is all. I'm happy with that. 


You don't have to understand a single word that I just said.
:tiphat:


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You don't have to understand a single word that I just said.
> :tiphat:


Well, ok, if you say so, but I just hate the thought of giving up. I feel as though I was getting close.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I moved out of college and am back in my hometown. Year 2 is officially over!
> 
> This evening, I dined with Glazunov. He played his morceaux op. 49 (3 piano pieces) for me. It was perfect timing! He was glad I came home. He reminded me that I don't need a boyfriend, just a ghost lover is all. I'm happy with that.
> 
> You don't have to understand a single word that I just said.
> :tiphat:


I understand it just fine. I sometimes go for a walk with Wagner on the mountain paths of the Bavarian Alps. And afterwards we land in a _Kneipe_, and after a beer or two he plays melodies from the Ring for me on an old piano while the other guests cheer on.


----------



## jani

Why some people are scarred to look into eyes while they are dancing?


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Why some people are scarred to look into eyes while they are dancing?


There is a persistent rumor that eyes are a window. That is why.


----------



## BlazeGlory

SiegendesLicht said:


> I understand it just fine. I sometimes go for a walk with Wagner on the mountain paths of the Bavarian Alps. And afterwards we land in a _Kneipe_, and after a beer or two he plays melodies from the Ring for me on an old piano while the other guests cheer on.


So that was you with Wagner. I always wondered about that. I was one of the other guests.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is a persistent rumor that eyes are a window. That is why.


Its not just a rumor, for example real smile can be seen from the eyes, smiling with your mouth is a fake smile if your eyes aren't smiling too.

But i only dance with women who seem to be having a great time, personally i have nothing to hide so its very easy for me to keep eye contact with people.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> I understand it just fine. I sometimes go for a walk with Wagner on the mountain paths of the Bavarian Alps. And afterwards we land in a _Kneipe_, and after a beer or two he plays melodies from the Ring for me on an old piano while the other guests cheer on.


You mean... without your consent?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BlazeGlory said:


> Well, ok, if you say so, but I just hate the thought of giving up. I feel as though I was getting close.


It's a long-running joke. I met Glazunov about 5 years ago, he drove by me on the highway, blaring his Lyric Poem and grinning at me. I was smitten from the start. He started peering up everywhere: he visited my home numerous times, morning, day and night, just to give me music. He was on TV a couple times giving me a greeting, and then he visited me on a trip to New Jersey, he came right on the beach to me! He's been there right when I woke up, and a few times, all I had to do was click my radio on, and "HEY IT'S ME GLAZUNOV!" burst out from the speakers (spoken words, not music). He's also visited me at the school of music a few times, and once at a church I go to while at college. And _every single time_ I went back to my home town, he was waiting there for me, right by my door to say welcome home. He prefers to live near my house than to live around my university's city, so busy there after all. So, he comes to miss me when I'm away at college, just giving me a love note here and there when I'm there.

You never know where he's gonna turn up next!


----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> Its not just a rumor, for example real smile can be seen from the eyes, smiling with your mouth is a fake smile if your eyes aren't smiling too.
> 
> But i only dance with women who seem to be having a great time, personally i have nothing to hide so its very easy for me to keep eye contact with people.


They may not be looking into your eyes because it makes them feel shy. And why would it? - Because they like you!


----------



## jani

Had a great night, got two phone numbers, ALSO I drank booze which was set fire in my mouth. I was at the bar orderng a drink then guy next to me reccomended a drink called " Shamboka shot" so i tried it, first they filled my mouth with booze and they set it on fire in mouth, also i meat few old acquaintances.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Had a great night, got two phone numbers, ALSO I drank booze which was set fire in my mouth. I was at the bar orderng a drink then guy next to me reccomended a drink called " Shamboka shot" so i tried it, first they filled my mouth with booze and they set it on fire in mouth, also i meat few old acquaintances.


Seems to me you were lucky someone didn't have to dial your version of the 911 phone number.


----------



## emiellucifuge

jani said:


> Had a great night, got two phone numbers, ALSO I drank booze which was set fire in my mouth. I was at the bar orderng a drink then guy next to me reccomended a drink called " Shamboka shot" so i tried it, first they filled my mouth with booze and they set it on fire in mouth, also i meat few old acquaintances.


I think you mean Sambuca?


----------



## jani

emiellucifuge said:


> I think you mean Sambuca?


Yea, i have no idea how its spelled.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> also i meat few old acquaintances.


I think you mean "meet" a few old acquaintances.


----------



## Kleinzeit

SiegendesLicht said:


> I understand it just fine. I sometimes go for a walk with Wagner on the mountain paths of the Bavarian Alps. And afterwards we land in a _Kneipe_, and after a beer or two he plays melodies from the Ring for me on an old piano while the other guests cheer on.


I know what you mean. I paint for an audience equal parts living & dead. My studio is often a zombie jamboree.

Willem deKooning was asked "How has your fellow Dutchman Rembrandt influenced your work?" He replied, "It's not so much how Rembrandt influences me, but how I influence Rembrandt."

He wasn't ego-tripping, he was stating a plain truth. But only yer art types look at it from that angle all the time.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> I think you mean "meet" a few old acquaintances.


I think that making typos at 5am after a long night acceptable.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kleinzeit said:


> I know what you mean. I paint for an audience equal parts living & dead. My studio is often a zombie jamboree.


We have more than one necromancer here then.

If I were H.P. Lovecraft or Stephen King, this could make a nice horror story: classical fans raising their beloved masters from the dead to hear them play again, just for themselves.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've seen a big and beautiful rainbow in the sky this morning. The bridge to Valhalla...


----------



## BlazeGlory

SiegendesLicht said:


> If I were H.P. Lovecraft or Stephen King, this could make a nice horror story: classical fans raising their beloved masters from the dead to hear them play again, just for themselves.


And so the horror would be what? Maybe you want the masters to haunt the fans' enemies by playing their masterpieces horribly out of tune?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Well, there could be any kind of horrors, associated with bringing someone back from the dead.


----------



## TxllxT

In a few days we'll be visiting Санкт-Петербург (Saint Petersburg) for family visit & holiday. The weather expectations look like we're heading south: 21 - 25 degrees!


----------



## Op.123

clavichorder said:


> On valentines day, I got a red chocolate heart on my chair. I was naive enough to think it was a girl in the class, only to discover it was a gay friend of mine.


Oh no...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> In a few days we'll be visiting Санкт-Петербург (Saint Petersburg) for family visit & holiday. The weather expectations look like we're heading south: 21 - 25 degrees!


Have a good journey and keep safe!


----------



## Head_case

At a car hire agent today, I was offered a rather attractive car hire for my time on vacation. The lovely agent finalised the arrangements and asked: "just one more question sir - would you like damage collision waver with your car hire? And I would also recommend considering emergency medical cover and repatriation insurance, and personal liability for up to 2 million Euro. We also offer a reduced excess insurance for a small amount each day; insurance for accidental parking damage; insurance for lost keys and pick up and a courtesy hire car for accidental breakdown and cover. Just sign here for 45 gazillion billion mega Euros. Thank you sir. Any more questions?".

"Yes madame. You've just made me want to crash your hire car before I even hire. Do you offer psychological counselling for prospective car hirers on vacation too? Perhaps a portable shrink and drop in clinic in the rear boot would help."

:/


----------



## violadude

Hopefully no one in here is from Oklahoma


----------



## clavichorder

Regarding Oklahoma...I did not know about that. 

Sometimes I feel like the "neutral people" from Futurama. "If I die, tell my wife I said, hello." One of those nights...


----------



## Chrythes

Why does langour prevail after declaring that one has intentions to accomplish something?
Is it because we believe we can be evaluated by having ideas and wills, not anymore by actually realizing them?


----------



## Ukko

Chrythes said:


> Why does langour prevail after declaring that one has intentions to accomplish something?
> Is it because we believe we can be evaluated by having ideas and wills, not anymore by actually realizing them?


Languor? That's interesting. Many folks of my generation avoid(ed) declaring intentions, precisely because we were then expected to act upon them.


----------



## Ingélou

Chrythes said:


> Why does langour prevail after declaring that one has intentions to accomplish something?
> Is it because we believe we can be evaluated by having ideas and wills, not anymore by actually realizing them?


I think so - and maybe not even at a conscious level. When you've remembered it's someone's birthday, for example, & you think 'I must send them a card', you often don't. Your brain thinks 'sorted' and doesn't bother reminding you again.


----------



## clavichorder

Nose to the grindstone today. And following days. Please(I say to myself).


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Nose to the grindstone today. And following days. Please(I say to myself).


Going for the Michael Jackson look?


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Nose to the grindstone today. And following days. Please(I say to myself).


Sounds suspiciously like one teenaged New Year's Resolution of mine: 'Work like a slave at home & at school!'
Didn't last long...
Hope you do better. Start early in the morning before you can get away, then don't overdo it but take measured breaks so you can keep going.
Good luck!


----------



## julianoq

I am getting married tomorrow! Not really such a big event since I live with my wife since 2008 and we will not make any celebration, just sign the contract and lunch with our parents, but I am quite happy and a little anxious!


----------



## Sonata

Congratulations julian!! It's always worthy to celebrate a couple in love as they marry, whether the event itself is big or small.


----------



## julianoq

Sonata said:


> Congratulations julian!! It's always worthy to celebrate a couple in love as they marry, whether the event itself is big or small.


Thanks you Sonata! 

My real name is Juliano, a "brazilian" variation of the italian name Giulianno, but I know that it is strange for english speakers (most of my co-workers are american and have trouble to say my name  )


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, Julianoq, Taggart & I wish you a very happy day tomorrow, the start of a very long & happy marriage for you & your wife.
May every blessing be yours!


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Going for the Michael Jackson look?


No, more like my avatar.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> No, more like my avatar.


But his nose is firmly attached.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> No, more like my avatar.


What the big hat look ?


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> Nose to the grindstone today. And following days. Please(I say to myself).


I've been on that recently. It seems to take me ages to get from a "work lots" mindset to getting lots of work done though...

I've almost finished my Haydn project. It has to be in on Friday, so I am working up against the deadline (as usual) but I think I should be able to get it done. Then I will be able to listen to Haydn in peace again!


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, best of luck with that, Ramako; and hope clavichorder is progressing with his work plan too.


----------



## julianoq

A quick update because the Internet connection here is terrible, all went well on my marriage and now we are enjoying a few days on a brazilian mountainside city called Monte Verde (Green Mountain)! Thank you all for the compliments and "likes"!


----------



## OboeKnight

Been gone far far away from the forum. I've missed it! Insanely busy lately. Finished my last day of high school on Wednesday, and I leave for my orchestra tour to Chicago, IL tomorrow! Playing lots of amazing pieces. If anyone is in the Chicago area and would be interested in hearing an amazing youth orchestra on Saturday and Sunday, let me know and I can give you the performance locations and times...and the best part is you'll hear my wonderful oboe solos lol. 

I hope everyone is doing well...I plan to be active here again in the near future.


----------



## aleazk

I share the apartment with a friend of mine, also a physics student, and today _three_ of his french cousins arrived here. Fortunately they speak spanish pretty well otherwise I would have had to speak english (my french is very rusty, if not inexistent :lol.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Going for the Michael Jackson look?


Ah, I must admit I did not get this. Where have I been?


----------



## Novelette

OboeKnight said:


> Been gone far far away from the forum. I've missed it! Insanely busy lately. Finished my last day of high school on Wednesday, and I leave for my orchestra tour to Chicago, IL tomorrow! Playing lots of amazing pieces. If anyone is in the Chicago area and would be interested in hearing an amazing youth orchestra on Saturday and Sunday, let me know and I can give you the performance locations and times...and the best part is you'll hear my wonderful oboe solos lol.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...I plan to be active here again in the near future.


Best of luck with your performances, OboeKnight!


----------



## Head_case

OboeKnight said:


> Been gone far far away from the forum. I've missed it! Insanely busy lately. Finished my last day of high school on Wednesday, and I leave for my orchestra tour to Chicago, IL tomorrow! Playing lots of amazing pieces. If anyone is in the Chicago area and would be interested in hearing an amazing youth orchestra on Saturday and Sunday, let me know and I can give you the performance locations and times...and the best part is you'll hear my wonderful oboe solos lol.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...I plan to be active here again in the near future.


Fantastic! Nothing like ending the school year with a travelling trip. I hope the stingy airlines let you travel with your oboe in the handluggage. The only downside is that you will get a lot of oboe jokes from the check in air stewardesses along the lines of : "Is that your oboe, or are you happy to see me?"

I'm on vacation shortly so I've been stitched up with work until then, barely glimpsing the forum board in spare minutes. I've realised how much I love having a proper (non-overheating) laptop, and how irritating smartphones are. I look like a glued geek on a smartphone, but that's because I'm spending twice as long to type in twice as short and twice as incorrectly spellt text on a touchscreen.

Need a digital break. Sorry to miss your solos. When you come across the pond


----------



## Ramako

Finishing my Haydn essay with an all-nighter. I do hope I can do it justice, and that I will be awake enough in the morning to be able to hand it in.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

I'm just trying to finish school for the year. All I got is one project left, and then I am done!  I'm a bit excited, can you tell?

Anyway, looking forward to summer. I can relax, practice piano more, listen to more music...Summer is great, Y'all!


----------



## Sonata

Super busy, work and home. Ninth wedding anniversary yesterday . My husband and kids came by my work at lunch and brought me a bouqet of 9 red roses. Then we went out to lunch together.


----------



## Crudblud

Inching ever closer to the completion of new music.


----------



## presto

Showing off again, just bought a Superman vest and looking forward to wearing it when the weather finally gets better!


----------



## Ukko

presto said:


> Showing off again, just bought a Superman vest and looking forward to wearing it when the weather finally gets better!


You and your brother look a lot alike.


----------



## moody

Ramako said:


> Finishing my Haydn essay with an all-nighter. I do hope I can do it justice, and that I will be awake enough in the morning to be able to hand it in.


Every little bit of luck to you.


----------



## Ramako

moody said:


> Every little bit of luck to you.


Thanks!

I managed it - I handed it in 8 minutes before the deadline. I wasn't the only very stressed looking student running to the hand-in point either...

I hope I will be able to relax a bit more now. Certainly I need to catch up on some sleep.


----------



## BlazeGlory

presto said:


> Showing off again, just bought a Superman vest and looking forward to wearing it when the weather finally gets better!


Suggestion: refrain from attempting to fly from the top of houses or other elevated sites.


----------



## jani

I messed up a golden change, i was dancing ( My way of dancing is very high energy etc... and different from others) All the sudden i heard a very very hot blond yelling "WOO!" and shee danced with me and asked my name etc.. after dancing a while i spinned her she was stil very happy but then i said " Oh sorry i spinned you to wrong direction" after that she just left.

I feel so Arrrghh...

Also lot of people were just high fiving me all the time, i guess they liked my dance style.
Well again tomorrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov really surprised me today. My parents and I were about to play Dutch Blitz when my dad got the brilliant idea to listen to Finnish Radio while we played. It would be 3AM in the morning their time, but they still have 24hr classical radio! Well, guess what was on the moment he turned it on on his phone. The Violin Concerto. <3 

I'm telling you, I have a _ghost lover!_ It's wonderful and incredible! _You never know where he's gonna turn up next! _:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Super busy, work and home. Ninth wedding anniversary yesterday . My husband and kids came by my work at lunch and brought me a bouqet of 9 red roses. Then we went out to lunch together.


9 holes of golf, 9-ball....:lol:


----------



## presto

Stooped in nostalgia at the moment.
My two kids are teenagers now and I’ve been sorting out some old video clips I did of them about 10 years ago.
I’d forgotten how cute and funny they were at 4 and 8 years old, it's been bringing back so many memories. 
I feel like I want to go back in time and savour those happy times again, quite a strong emotional experience.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Was playing Betrayal at Krondor on my mac using a program similar to dosbox.


----------



## clavichorder

I managed to get my piece in gear with my piano duo partner, and we performed before the teacher of the class and a bunch of piano students. We are going to perform two weeks from now. Its a Waltz by Robert Fuchs, not very difficult technically but I have never done piano 4 hands before. 

I am generally depressed and pretty insane sometimes(though I try to keep it to myself, sometimes venting to the exasperation of some unfortunate people). I know some pretty crazy people, but I want to think we are all human and such, considering that I know how crazy and messed up I've gotten in the past. I think I've become pretty clever at telling white lies and that's probably not too good. And if I'm angry, I usually don't know how to express it and may even be ignorant of the fact that I am indeed angry. I wish things could be more straightforward again. 

I think I may have a guilty conscience about somethings. Things that might not necessarily trouble as many people to the degree that they trouble me, but I can't say that for sure... I think I have been emotionally manipulated and also have emotionally manipulated people. I wish I could be more aware of these things and be able to deal with them better...

I think I write and speak cleverly and am often able to avoid emotionally connecting with a thing a person has to say. I am trying to change that. 

School is going okay...would be better if I practiced my choral pieces. Procrastinating is as big an issue as ever. My director is on my case and I think his patience has worn thin...


----------



## jani

I am seriously thiking of starting breakdance/hiphop/ freestyle dance lessons on the summer.
YEsterday was the third time in the row when bucnh of people came telling me that they loved my dancing.
I know that i am not technically that good, but i can just let go and have fun and don't think do i look cool etc....
And dancing lessons are way more cheaper than guitar lessons!
And i love it!


----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> I am seriously thiking of starting breakdance/hiphop/ freestyle dance lessons on the summer.
> YEsterday was the third time in the row when bucnh of people came telling me that they loved my dancing.
> I know that i am not technically that good, but i can just let go and have fun and don't think do i look cool etc....
> And dancing lessons are way more cheaper than guitar lessons!
> And i love it!


Go for it, Jani - dancing of any sort is fabulous! Enjoy!


----------



## Mesa

Still wondering why half of the local ads for a drummer include 'you need to be able to play to a click'. Why don't they just write 'Ideally, you need to be able to drum'.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> I am seriously thiking of starting breakdance/hiphop/ freestyle dance lessons on the summer.
> YEsterday was the third time in the row when bucnh of people came telling me that they loved my dancing.
> I know that i am not technically that good, but i can just let go and have fun and don't think do i look cool etc....
> And dancing lessons are way more cheaper than guitar lessons!
> And i love it!


Well, I only hope a classical aficionado with a sophisticated taste like you does not get sick in the process from listening to all that hip-hop.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, I only hope a classical aficionado with a sophisticated taste like you does not get sick in the process from listening to all that hip-hop.


I have actually learned to enjoy some of it.


----------



## aleazk

I should take a shower because tomorrow I have a class. But it's cold, I have flu, and the bath is full with the stuff of those french I mentioned before.


----------



## OboeKnight

Had my last ever concert with my youth orchestra today...it was amazing, but I am so very sad that it's over. I only had one season with them, but it has been absolutely incredible to play with musicians of such talent. I'm actually more upset about leaving this orchestra than graduating from high school lol. Goes to show what music means to me I guess. Anyhow, this performance was from out Winter Concert in December...sadly I am not in the group woodwind picture because I was competing in a concerto competition that day. You can vaguely see me in the huge group photo. I am the second person from the right in the first row of wind players directly behind the strings. Only one in a tuxedo in that row so should be sort of easy to spot.


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> I have actually learned to enjoy some of it.


We are different. I dislike it with a passion.


----------



## Novelette

neoshredder said:


> We are different. I dislike it with a passion.


Likewise, Neoshredder! Plus, it makes my head hurt. =\


----------



## aleazk

It's 2 am here, tomorrow I have a class at 9 am, and I'm very sleepy. Perfect moment to finish a composition.


----------



## Feathers

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov really surprised me today. My parents and I were about to play Dutch Blitz when my dad got the brilliant idea to listen to Finnish Radio while we played. It would be 3AM in the morning their time, but they still have 24hr classical radio! Well, guess what was on the moment he turned it on on his phone. The Violin Concerto. <3
> 
> I'm telling you, I have a _ghost lover!_ It's wonderful and incredible! _You never know where he's gonna turn up next! _


Hehe I'm like that with Mendelssohn.  I used to not tell anyone about his surprise visits because people would think it's weird, but now I see that I'm not alone in having a "ghost lover"!


----------



## Ingélou

Lully visits me, but only because I make a sympathetic confidante about all the intrigues at the court of the Sun King. Jean-Baptiste is very much misunderstood, poor soul...


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> It's 2 am here, tomorrow I have a class at 9 am, and I'm very sleepy. Perfect moment to finish a composition.


_Any_ time is a perfect time to finish a composition


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> We are different. I dislike it with a passion.


For me Rock&classical and rap serve different purpose.
For example i can't listen to classical much at work because i become anoyed that i can't concentrate 100% to the listening experince, but i can listen to rock anywere because it doesn't require the same effort from the listener as classical does.
Rap/dance makes me tap my head and wanting me to move my body etc...
Also rap serves as a form of light entertainment so i don't expect to experience anything deep while listening to it.


----------



## clavichorder

Just got on the computer with intention to email someone about a scheduling thing and check out what kind of music Robert Fuchs wrote. Then I actually looked at facebook and my listening to Fuchs became passive and 30 minutes or longer went down the drain and I still have not had breakfast.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

neoshredder said:


> We are different. I dislike it with a passion.


Me too. Hip hop/rap is 180 degrees opposite to everything I love both music- and culture-wise, so my sentiments towards it are also 180 degrees opposite to love.


----------



## EricABQ

The new handsoap they put in the bathroom here at work smells awful. 

I hate change.


----------



## Kopachris

I went into Wal-Mart to waste some time waiting for the bank to open, and I came out with $150 of art and office supplies.

Wat. 

Don't let me do that again.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Also rap serves as a form of light entertainment so i don't expect to experience anything deep while listening to it.


I personally hate hip hop however I have grown to admire the great skill which goes into making those lyrics.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> I personally hate hip hop however I have grown to admire the great skill which goes into making those lyrics.


I love the " at the end i am gonna win&succseed" "I will get on top no matter what " " Victory trough difficulties " "never give up" kinda themes in music or if it comes across that the artists sees endless ways to improve his life&those around him/her in this world.

For example i love this verse on 50 cent's in da club

And you should love it, way more then you hate it
***** you mad? I thought that you'd be happy I made it
I'm that cat by the bar toasting to the good life
You that ***** *** ***** trying to pull me back right?
When my junk get to pumping in the club it's on
I wink my eye at ya *****, if she smiles she gone
If the roof on fire, let the ************ burn
If you talking bout money homie, I ain't concerned
I'm a tell you what Banks told me cause go 'head switch the style up
If the *****s hate then let 'em hate 
Watch the money pile up

Imagine after years of blood, sweat & tears you get to taste to sweet taste of victory.
That must be one of the greatest feelings in the world, always when i hear that verse i can imagine how awesome he felt that he finally succseded after years of hardwork&drama.
¨

Also Ramako they use rhyme patterns, for example they are gonna have a rhyming word on every 2 nd 4th beats etc...


----------



## Kopachris

In other news, I gave up the cello I was renting. It wasn't so much a lack of motivation to practice as it was a lack of time to practice. Everyone in my house works a different shift, so there's always someone sleeping, which means no cello. 

Besides that, I found it a bit big for my small hands. Might try a violin with hotel mutes in a couple months.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> I went into Wal-Mart to waste some time waiting for the bank to open, and I came out with $150 of art and office supplies.
> 
> Wat.
> 
> Don't let me do that again.


Considerate of the sleepers.

View attachment 18661


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> The new handsoap they put in the bathroom here at work smells awful.
> 
> I hate change.


Irish Spring I find particularly annoying.


----------



## clavichorder

Gonna be late for school if I don't book it.


----------



## jani

Decided to cut my hair since i wasn't able to keep my longer clean looking so i decided to make it shorter, i said cut 1/3 of it i guesss she heard I only want to keep 1/3 of it, but its short now.


----------



## Novelette

Ingenue said:


> Lully visits me, but only because I make a sympathetic confidante about all the intrigues at the court of the Sun King. Jean-Baptiste is very much misunderstood, poor soul...


I'm sure he has some juicy gossip about the less-than-stellar loyalty of the military leaders Luxembourg and Turenne!


----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> Decided to cut my hair since i wasn't able to keep my longer clean looking so i decided to make it shorter, i said cut 1/3 of it i guesss she heard I only want to keep 1/3 of it, but its short now.


Oh, I hope you don't mind. I have had 2 episodes where my hair was cut shorter than I wanted. When I was nine, I went on my own to the hairdresser's for the first time & my mother told me to ask for it to be cut 'just above the tips of my ears'. She meant my lobes, but I wasn't to know, was I?

And five years ago, I grew my hair so it could be layered; found a new hairdresser. While she was cutting, we talked, as you do, and she told me a terribly sad story of how her husband had Pick's disease, a really dreadful form of dementia, and he was only in his 50s. She kept snipping as she talked & I saw my hair cascading on to the salon floor, but you really can't interrupt a tale as harrowing as hers. At the end she said, 'This will give you a whole new different look', and how right she was.


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> In other news, I gave up the cello I was renting. It wasn't so much a lack of motivation to practice as it was a lack of time to practice. Everyone in my house works a different shift, so there's always someone sleeping, which means no cello.
> 
> Besides that, I found it a bit big for my small hands. Might try a violin with hotel mutes in a couple months.


That's the problem caused by being a baby penguin.


----------



## EricABQ

My wife left town for 6 days this morning, so I am on my own. Hopefully I'll survive.


----------



## cwarchc

EricABQ said:


> My wife left town for 6 days this morning, so I am on my own. Hopefully I'll survive.[/QUOTE
> 
> Crank up the volume, break open the beer & order the pizza


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tomorrow I am going to what promises to be a great metal gig: one of my favorite symphonic metal bands, Epica, playing here.


----------



## EricABQ

cwarchc said:


> EricABQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife left town for 6 days this morning, so I am on my own. Hopefully I'll survive.[/QUOTE
> 
> Crank up the volume, break open the beer & order the pizza
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a fair amount of that I'm sure.
> 
> Unfortunately, she made me promise that I wouldn't hire strippers more than twice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Head_case

EricABQ said:


> cwarchc said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a fair amount of that I'm sure.
> 
> Unfortunately, she made me promise that I wouldn't hire strippers more than twice.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terribly mean of her.
> 
> Guess you'll have to paint and plaster the walls all alone and surprise her that you are a real handy man about the house
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrythes

Solving chess puzzles instead of learning. I do understand how pointless it is considering I rarely play, it's like learning to drive using a simulator. But it does feel very rewarding when you solve those highly ranked problems. The last one was around 1950, which somehow boosted my self confidence.

And I am hoping to get into the course of Biological Anthropology in the University of Kent. I have already applied, waiting for an answer. I am still going to retake the state exams, since I scored very poorly when I took them 4 years ago, but at least I hope they are going to offer a conditional offer.


----------



## Ramako

Good luck Chrythes!


----------



## OboeKnight

SiegendesLicht said:


> Tomorrow I am going to what promises to be a great metal gig: one of my favorite symphonic metal bands, Epica, playing here.
> 
> View attachment 18767


O.O so jealous. I want to stare at the beautiful Simone Simons....no fair


----------



## Ukko

OboeKnight said:


> O.O so jealous. I want to stare at the beautiful Simone Simons....no fair


Which one of those shaggy people is she?


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Which one of those shaggy people is she?




















She is sweet!


----------



## OboeKnight

jani said:


> She is sweet!


OH MY GAWSH....why is she so perfect?


----------



## jani

Hmm... Yesterday i was compleatly sober one guy asked if i was on drugs, after i have drank one drink one guy came asking for ecstasy.
I was way too energetic to be Finnish, and i swear i don't do drugs.


----------



## Ramako

A friend of mine seems to be losing the plot a little in the run up to exams. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much I can do to help him


----------



## Ingélou

Ramako said:


> A friend of mine seems to be losing the plot a little in the run up to exams. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much I can do to help him


Sorry to hear that - but he knows you are there for him, anyway. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest

Ramako said:


> A friend of mine seems to be losing the plot a little in the run up to exams. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much I can do to help him


Dear Ramako, I believe most (all?) universities in the UK have some sort of student counselling / psychotherapy services for precisely these sorts of scenarios. Please do get your friend to contact them as soon as possible.


----------



## Ramako

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Ramako, I believe most (all?) universities in the UK have some sort of student counselling / psychotherapy services for precisely these sorts of scenarios. Please do get your friend to contact them as soon as possible.


Thank you for the thought TalkingHead, but unfortunately it is too late for that now. They were booked up this week anyway. The danger is not too great fortunately, I think, and I hope he at least passes, but it has made me think sometimes how little we can do for other people.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> She is sweet!


Yes, she is! And yesterday she and her band made a great show (despite her being in an advanced stage of pregnancy). My throat still hurts a little from all the shouting and singing along. It was awesome!


----------



## Praeludium

YAHOO I'm the happiest man on earth.

I just discovered a little town 80km from mine which has a conservatory where there's a composition cursus. And, despite the fact that it's a little rural town, the teachers all have an amazing cursus, work with the IRCAM, etc. (they don't actually live there).

I hope that last year I'll be able to get into their cursus - I think it's perfectly possible, since I'm already knowledgeable in harmony, counterpoint, analysis, solfège, have composed a few pieces (that I haven't shown here hehe just little pieces written with my little compositional technique... if I find them in my mess I'll try to get advices from here), etc.

My plan is to do the entire composition cursus here and then study composition at a big superior conservatory - such as Paris, for instance (I've been told it's much easier to enter Paris CNSMD in composition than it is in any instrument, where's it's ridiculously hard.

I've been struggling to teach myself - I used to be self-taught in music but since I began to follow a "proper" academic cursus I just can't do that anymore, I need teachers.). 
It's too easy to be delusional or to take an improductive path when you're alone.
I'm craving for tuition and help about how to write music _today_, even though I know in need to be able to write dans le style de Schumann as well (which is actually what I'm currently studying in harmony). I have ideas I absolutely don't know how to write.

Anyway, I just needed to share my happiness ! Next year will be hard, because I already study guitar in order to be professional and piano as an amateur but very seriously. But I know it's possible to be a composer and an instrumentalist, a lot of persons have done it/are doing it.
Let's just hope I'll be able to get in.


----------



## EricABQ

Went for a nice hike in the Sandia foothills today. Saw this cool lizard.


----------



## OboeKnight

Graduated from high school today!!


----------



## Turangalîla

OboeKnight said:


> Graduated from high school today!!


Congratulations! I have to wait another 22 days...


----------



## OboeKnight

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Congratulations! I have to wait another 22 days...


That's saddening. That's rather late for school to get out.


----------



## Turangalîla

OboeKnight said:


> That's saddening. That's rather late for school to get out.


I know. But on the bright side, I am performing a concerto the evening before! (In a city three and a half hours from my place of graduation-yessir, I am a dedicated one  .)


----------



## samurai

OboeKnight said:


> Graduated from high school today!!


@ OboeKnight, Congratulations, and may you have continuing success throughout your life! :cheers:


----------



## sospiro

OboeKnight said:


> Graduated from high school today!!


:tiphat:

Congratulations!


----------



## sospiro

Going to Buxton Opera Festival in July & last Friday went on a recce.

 

Opera House



St Ann's Well. Free pure water for all!


----------



## BlazeGlory

sospiro said:


> St Ann's Well. Free pure water for all!


This is great! It will only cost me between $631 to over $1000 round trip to acquire some.


----------



## sospiro

BlazeGlory said:


> This is great! It will only cost me between $631 to over $1000 round trip to acquire some.


Sorry 

I was actually referring to the fact that in the supermarkets you have to buy it


----------



## BlazeGlory

sospiro said:


> Sorry
> 
> I was actually referring to the fact that in the supermarkets you have to buy it


By the way. I'm glad to know it's not this fountain.


----------



## Kopachris

Actually got to talk to some of the band members for Molly Hatchet this morning as they were leaving. They were thoroughly impressed by everything (food, rooms, service, tech staff, etc.) and would love to come back some day.


----------



## Ingélou

sospiro said:


> Going to Buxton Opera Festival in July & last Friday went on a recce.
> 
> 
> 
> Opera House
> 
> 
> 
> St Ann's Well. Free pure water for all!


Oh lucky you! We've been to the Gilbert & Sullivan Festival for the past couple of years, and it's a gorgeous place, plus you get very fit trogging up all the hills. Envy - envy - enjoy!


----------



## sospiro

Ingenue said:


> Oh lucky you! We've been to the Gilbert & Sullivan Festival for the past couple of years, and it's a gorgeous place, plus you get very fit trogging up all the hills. Envy - envy - enjoy!


Thank you! I've heard lots of good things about the G&S Festival & want to give that a try maybe next year.

Those hills are a killer aren't they? :lol: The recce was really useful. I discovered that the bus I get stops on St John's Road which is very near to my hotel & I won't have to lug my suitcase all the way up to Market Place where the bus station is.


----------



## julianoq

Yesterday I went to my second concerto ever. It was SPSO again on Sala São Paulo. This time the conductor was Alondra de la Parra. She conducted Beethoven 7th and the performance was excellent, really close to the ideas of my favorite record of this symphony (Paavo Jarvi). Reduced orchestra (maybe around 60 musicians), fast tempos with modern instruments.

A picture that I took with my phone (was sitting on the choir this time):










Alondra:


----------



## jani

Gonna go see one of the biggest rock stars live day after tomorow at hard rock cafe, the event has a free entry.
He is a definitely on my "the top 5 coolest persons on this earth ever" list.
I am super excited! 
Guess who i am talking about,
here are few tips ( This is gonna be ridicilously easy)
1. HE is known as the demon
2. He has a very long tongue.
3. His band has over 3000 pieces of reigistered merhandice.


----------



## cwarchc

jani said:


> Gonna go see one of the biggest rock stars live day after tomorow at hard rock cafe, the event has a free entry.
> He is a definitely on my "the top 5 coolest persons on this earth ever" list.
> I am super excited!
> Guess who i am talking about,
> here are few tips ( This is gonna be ridicilously easy)
> 1. HE is known as the demon
> 2. He has a very long tongue.
> 3. His band has over 3000 pieces of reigistered merhandice.


Gene Simmons.

I saw KISS, in the early 80's at Bingley Hall in Staffordshire UK.
They had just stopped the makeup.
One of the best gigs I've ever been too

Enjoy your event Jani


----------



## jani

cwarchc said:


> Gene Simmons.
> 
> I saw KISS, in the early 80's at Bingley Hall in Staffordshire UK.
> They had just stopped the makeup.
> One of the best gigs I've ever been too
> 
> Enjoy your event Jani


I am not going to see a kiss show, Gene is coming to a local hardrock cafe to hold a speach and chat to fans.


----------



## Sonata

Dealing with a bit of insomnia tonight due to a flare-up of the wrist tendonitis I'd been dealing with earlier this year. Considering putting "Marriage of Figaro" on the iPad. I've listened to highlights several times but never saw it.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, sounds nasty. Hope the wrist improves soon.


----------



## Sonata

Thank you ingenue. Having to take a couple days away from the piano :scold:, but I know the rest is needed to speed healing. Early to bed as well tonight!


----------



## Cnote11

Hello! Is ComposerofAvantGarde still around?


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> Hello! Is ComposerofAvantGarde still around?


Unfortunately yes--where have you been ?


----------



## Kopachris

Recently getting into the music of Daft Punk. It's an eclectic mix of electronic and acoustic. Kind of interesting. Interesting personalities, too. In one of their rare interviews, they mentioned that they wear the robot headgear to hide their faces because they're sort of embarrassed by the whole "fame" thing and don't want to be recognized on the street.

Rather repetitive at times, though.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Recently getting into the music of Daft Punk. It's an eclectic mix of electronic and acoustic. Kind of interesting. Interesting personalities, too. In one of their rare interviews, they mentioned that they wear the robot headgear to hide their faces because they're sort of embarrassed by the whole "fame" thing and don't want to be recognized on the street.
> 
> Rather repetitive at times, though.


LOL. I suspect they would be safe on my street.


----------



## Ravndal

Kopachris said:


> Recently getting into the music of Daft Punk. It's an eclectic mix of electronic and acoustic. Kind of interesting. Interesting personalities, too. In one of their rare interviews, they mentioned that they wear the robot headgear to hide their faces because they're sort of embarrassed by the whole "fame" thing and don't want to be recognized on the street.
> 
> Rather repetitive at times, though.


I like Daft Punk as well, I'm more in to the older stuff - but i think the new album is ok


----------



## jani

I just saw Gene Simmons five meters away from me!!
My life is complete!


----------



## Ingélou

And did you get the strange feeling that as you knew him, he ought to recognise *you*?
I remember that's what I felt when I saw Beatle George Harrison a few feet away outside the Royal Albert Hall. 
Illogical, I know!


----------



## JohannesBrahms

I just got back from riding my bike. Some lady is waiting to pull out onto the main road and several cars are coming. I went past her, since most people with brains would have waited to pull out until the cars passed. But no, this particular lady pulls out and clips my back tire. I turn around and she is giving me this look like it was my fault. What is with people these days?


----------



## Lunasong

We just found a spider in our back shed that is the size of the palm of my hand!


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> We just found a spider in our back shed that is the size of the palm of my hand!


Have you ceded your back shed to her?


----------



## Mesa

Just found out that Aldi peaches that are bland when ripe are incredibly tasty when about 5 days overripe. (Seriously, they must be what Kramer's Mackinaw peaches taste like.)

I'm going to have to work out some kind of elaborate system of charts, window-fruitbowl placements and cupboard preparation to ensure i can have some delicious saccharine mush every day this summer.


----------



## Kopachris

Can anyone here tell me what it's like to move to Sweden as a student?


----------



## TxllxT

Kopachris said:


> Can anyone here tell me what it's like to move to Sweden as a student?


Probably I'm prejudiced, but living in Sweden is possible when you don't mind low light (more than 6 months) outdoors & looking constantly at people who are keen about keeping up a very high level of privacy. When you already have broken through this wall of stoic unpassionateness facing you and got access into the real Swedish life, I guess everything will be OK.


----------



## TxllxT

We just have spent 10 days in St Petersburg in summer weather. The city is rapidly being restored to a level of dazzling grand beauty & culture, unbelievable! We had tourist visa that covered two weekends (fly-in on Friday, fly-off on Monday). It meant that we stayed 7 working-days in Russia, which is the maximum for not having to visit the immigration authorities inbetween. Overall we found St Petersburg to be safe, very friendly & very European. Most of the signs are accompanied by English translation or 'Latin' transcription. The only comparison that can somehow match this (5 million inhabitants) metropole is London.


----------



## jani

Kopachris said:


> Can anyone here tell me what it's like to move to Sweden as a student?


Loads of hot Swedish blond women and loads of highly metrosexual men and a funny sounding language.


----------



## Kopachris

TxllxT said:


> Probably I'm prejudiced, but living in Sweden is possible when you don't mind low light (more than 6 months) outdoors & looking constantly at people who are keen about keeping up a very high level of privacy. When you already have broken through this wall of stoic unpassionateness facing you and got access into the real Swedish life, I guess everything will be OK.





jani said:


> Loads of hot Swedish blond women and loads of highly metrosexual men and a funny sounding language.


I think I could handle that. 

Save up enough to move myself and my few possessions and cover expenses for a month or so, learn a bit of the language before I go (take a class when I get there), get a job lined up (and a work permit), work full-time for five years or so, then go to university and get a degree.

It's the first bit (the saving up money) that'd be the tough part, I think.


----------



## ptr

jani said:


> Loads of hot Swedish blond women and loads of highly metrosexual men and a funny sounding language.


That really sounds like an honest description of Finland.. :devil:



Kopachris said:


> Can anyone here tell me what it's like to move to Sweden as a student?


I don't think any of the five big University Cities are quite as dull as TxllxT describes, but the further north You go the more You'll have to work on the people to make them crack..

Where are You looking into going/studying?

/ptr


----------



## jani

ptr said:


> That really sounds like an honest description of Finland.. :devil:
> 
> I don't think any of the five big University Cities are quite as dull as TxllxT describes, but the further north You go the more You'll have to work on the people to make them crack..
> 
> *Where are You looking into going/studying?*
> 
> /ptr


Its sweden so probaby how to cook meatballs or how to make cheap furniture or how to write horrible pop/disco music.


----------



## Kopachris

ptr said:


> Where are You looking into going/studying?
> 
> /ptr


Dunno. Not sure yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was on vacation at Daytona Beach, FL for a week, came back yesterday. We escaped that tropical storm that's coming, but that storm is just gonna move up here!  O well, it was a great vacation, very memorable.

View from our unit's balcony:


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris, you can also look for countries in which the university is public, like France. I don't know the details, though, you can ask member Praeludium.


----------



## ptr

Kopachris said:


> Dunno. Not sure yet.


Depending on were Your interest's lie, I think that I would suggest slightly different strategies! So let's re the subject when You're getting Closer to making a decisions, I might be able to give You a few pointers, I think that trying any of the Nordic Countries (even Finland) could be great fun

/ptr!


----------



## jani

One of the greatest men on earth
is doing a live chat 6pm EST!








It would be 3am for me, it seems that i am gonna have to drink loads of coffee if want to make it since i have had a rough week, but i will!

http://enoughfoodif.org/bill-gates-web-chat?utm_campaign=IF&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_source=ifbgctw1


----------



## jani

Gonna go swimming at 1 am so i can stay awake long enough to hear Bills live chat.


----------



## clavichorder

I used to think I didn't have any friends. Now I sometimes think I have too many friends who don't fit with each other, just little one on one things here and there with no cool group stuff. Maybe it'll come.

Anyway... my death is less imminent because I did my choir and chamber singers concert finale, and I did my piano juries and piano duo thing(with my partner) okay. Now I just need to figure out if I am doing any classes this summer apart from piano lessons.

Should probably check my blood pressure or something...


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I used to think I didn't have any friends. Now I sometimes think I have too many friends who don't fit with each other, just little one on one things here and there with no cool group stuff. Maybe it'll come.
> 
> Anyway... my death is less imminent because I did my choir and chamber singers concert finale, and I did my piano juries and piano duo thing(with my partner) okay. Now I just need to figure out if I am doing any classes this summer apart from piano lessons.
> 
> Should probably check my blood pressure or something...


Jeez, _clavi_... are you running out of things to worry about?

You could get up close to a mirror and stick your tongue out. Look for a cryptic message in the coating. With the tongue still out, thumb your nose at yourself, then relax and enjoy the summer.

[a therapeutic suggestion from Dutch Uncle Hilltroll]


----------



## Kopachris

While I'm waiting for the Sweden idea to come to fruition, I've declared my own micronation. My brother and I signed the declaration of independence, declaring Oekenland a sovereign nation. Agenda for tomorrow is to vote brother into office as Prime Minister, then draft a letters patent declaring me king for him to sign. Future items on the agenda include:

Claiming some local land
Claiming Marie Byrd Land (thus making us the Oeken Empire)
Design flag and coat of arms
Make some laws
Other micronation-ly stuff

EDIT: Brother who I was going to elect to be Prime Minister just said "if it is the will of the people that the leader should be shot, then the leader should be shot." Maybe I should rethink this "king" thing.


----------



## Praeludium

I made some very important choices in my studies and artistic orientations that'll have a huge effect on my life.
I'm a little bit affraid of what'll come next - I like that.

Well, my choices are actually quite reasonable from a practical point of view (like, earning enough money to eat every days) anyway.


----------



## cwarchc

Kopachris said:


> While I'm waiting for the Sweden idea to come to fruition, I've declared my own micronation. My brother and I signed the declaration of independence, declaring Oekenland a sovereign nation. Agenda for tomorrow is to vote brother into office as Prime Minister, then draft a letters patent declaring me king for him to sign. Future items on the agenda include:
> 
> Claiming some local land
> Claiming Marie Byrd Land (thus making us the Oeken Empire)
> Design flag and coat of arms
> Make some laws
> Other micronation-ly stuff
> 
> EDIT: Brother who I was going to elect to be Prime Minister just said "if it is the will of the people that the leader should be shot, then the leader should be shot." Maybe I should rethink this "king" thing.


Reminded me of this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Start_Your_Own_Country


----------



## Kopachris

cwarchc said:


> Reminded me of this
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Start_Your_Own_Country


I've heard of the Kingdom of Lovely. Hadn't read about it yet, though. I may have to declare war on the Duchy of Westarctica when I annex Marie Byrd Land.


----------



## jani

Yesterday DJ spoke to the microphone and told to everyone that i am great dancer TWICE!
Also someone were taking pictures.


----------



## Kleinzeit

ptr said:


> Depending on were Your interest's lie, I think that I would suggest slightly different strategies! So let's re the subject when You're getting Closer to making a decisions, I might be able to give You a few pointers, I think that trying any of the Nordic Countries (even Finland) could be great fun
> 
> /ptr!











.................................................


----------



## jani

Going out clubbing, i have work tomorrow, my shift starts at 6:30am, i call that the plan that cannot possibly fail.

Thinking of going staright from the club to work, 
so i have to stop drinking at 0:00, and not to drink much 2-3 drinks at max, after that i drink loads of water and it should be fine.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Going out clubbing, i have work tomorrow, my shift starts at 6:30am, i call that the plan that cannot possibly fail.


I call that having something to smile about when you're older.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> I call that having something to smile about when you're older.


I am home now, i am compleatly sober, but my knees are hurting because of 6h of hardcore dancing on these past two days.

Going to work with 0 hours of sleep.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> I am home now, i am compleatly sober, but my knees are hurting because of 6h of hardcore dancing on these past two days.
> 
> Going to work with 0 hours of sleep.


Your not by any chance an air traffic controller are you? If so you can sleep on the job like all the others do.


----------



## OboeKnight

It's my 18th birthday! Woooo


----------



## jani

OboeKnight said:


> It's my 18th birthday! Woooo


Happy birthday, if you would live in Finland now it would be legal for you to buy&drink alcohol and you could get a drivers license.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Happy birthday, if you would live in Finland now it would be legal for you to buy&drink alcohol and you could get a drivers license.


And isn't that what life is really all about?


----------



## Ramako

OboeKnight said:


> It's my 18th birthday! Woooo


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mesa

OboeKnight said:


> It's my 18th birthday! Woooo


Happy birthday! All i remember on my 18th was buying a box of disgusting cigars, a porn mag and a litre of scotch. The area between then and 19 was terribly hazy.

What cool stuff can you do in the USA at 18? Depending on the state i presume you may be able to get an, ahem, legal Oboe polishing. Hmm...


----------



## Ukko

Mesa said:


> Happy birthday! All i remember on my 18th was buying a box of disgusting cigars, a porn mag and a litre of scotch. The area between then and 19 was terribly hazy.
> 
> What cool stuff can you do in the USA at 18? Depending on the state i presume you may be able to get an, ahem, legal Oboe polishing. Hmm...


There are both state and federal 'benefits', not necessarily the same. Mostly, the booze bonus waits 'til 21, even though you legally became an adult at 18 (which includes the adult driver's license). Most important, you can enlist in the Army without parental permission.


----------



## Chrythes

Crudblud said:


> And isn't that what life is really all about?


Maybe it's an ironic statement on the meaningless of coming to a certain age that grants you the social acceptance of being an adult?


----------



## aleazk

Chrythes said:


> Maybe it's an ironic statement on the meaningless of coming to a certain age that grants you the social acceptance of being an adult?


Or the meaningless of life perhaps.


----------



## Ingélou

For me, adulthood will start at 63.5 years. I'm using the remaining 18 months to limber up...


----------



## moody

OboeKnight said:


> It's my 18th birthday! Woooo


Happy Birthday......Don't take it easy !!!


----------



## Chrythes

aleazk said:


> Or the meaningless of life perhaps.


That might be the birthdays themselves.


----------



## Ramako

Well oboeknight should be pleased that his successful survival for 18 years has provoked such existential reflection


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm going job hunting today... pray for me!


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going job hunting today... pray for me!


Do you have armed your traps and set the baits?


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going job hunting today... pray for me!


I hereby pray that all interview questions will be softballs. :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Ingenue said:


> For me, adulthood will start at 63.5 years. I'm using the remaining 18 months to limber up...


Growing older is mandatory, growing UP is optional


----------



## OboeKnight

Thanks everyone!! Having a few friends over in about half an hour or so. Should be fun. But I think the best thing is I made my first working reed yesterday!!! It plays well and is perfectly in tune...did it all by myself  

I'll be praying for your job search Huill...um can't remember how to spell it. But you know who you are xD

Edit: found it!!! Huilunsoittaja


----------



## Guest

This is only my second posting on this thread, and I have decided to share more of myself with you. I find that _Gambas a la plancha_ (a house favourite of mine) taste better with red Tabasco and crushed garlic as opposed to chopped garlic and green Tabasco. It is, finally, a question of 'tonality' on the tongue, if you see-hear-taste what I mean. In any case, one must never forget that final squeeze of lemon (no, not lime) and ripped coriander.


----------



## Ingélou

Reminds me of Keats - 'O for a life of sensation, rather than thought!' and his coating his tongue with pepper before downing claret in order to maximise experience. Good to know that the hectic age of the romantics is not dead.


----------



## Guest

Precisely. I don't like 'hectic'. I'm all for a return to 'slow food' and all that entails. Food and music: what else do I need?


----------



## Ingélou

It's a start ...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going job hunting today... pray for me!


I may have some hope, we'll see. Both places I checked out said they were needing people, but I couldn't just do an interview then, they wanted me to do an application. One told me interviews started next week, the other said I may have interview even tomorrow, depending on if I turn in my application that soon.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I may have some hope, we'll see. Both places I checked out said they were needing people, but I couldn't just do an interview then, they wanted me to do an application. One told me interviews started next week, the other said I may have interview even tomorrow, depending on if I turn in my application that soon.


Hunting for game? In June? Are you mad? The meat is not good now! Let us meet up in late autumn, then we can talk.


----------



## Guest

I _*do*_ apologize, Huilunsoittaja (crazy name, crazy guy/girl), I misread your post. I thought you were talking about 'real' hunting (sanglier, coypu, etc...), not 'job' hunting. Hunting meat is a lot easier than hunting jobs. I will throw a venison steak on the griddle as a ritual sacrifice to 'facilitate' your employment wishes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TalkingHead said:


> I _*do*_ apologize, Huilunsoittaja (crazy name, crazy guy/girl), I misread your post.


'tsalright, others made a similar joke. 

Yes, I am a crazy _girl_, but there's something a bit more crazy, and it's my LIFE! Read this account:

I was asked by my mom to go do a chore for her by the kitchen, when of course, Glazunov was there waiting for me, Ballet Scenes op. 52 on the radio. We exchanged greetings, and it was just like any other ordinary visit (only these visits are never ordinary, they're downright creepy), when it turned for the worst. Emergency Alert System CUT OFF HIS MUSIC, and issued a tornado warning in my county, but far enough away that it wasn't a real threat. Then his music came back, but the suite was about over, and I only heard the last 5 seconds of the Polonaise. It was kinda ironic, since tornado warnings are serious business, but his music is so positive and high-energy. It didn't really matter that the music cut off for me, I've heard that piece like 20 times, though it never gets old.

But what does this sign mean???? Glazunov saved my life by drawing my attention to the radio and yet encouraged me to be positive and courageous nonetheless!! My ghost lover RESCUED me!! AGHH good heavens!!!

:lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Courageous of you to reveal the specificities of your crazier thoughts!


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I may have some hope, we'll see. Both places I checked out said they were needing people, but I couldn't just do an interview then, they wanted me to do an application. One told me interviews started next week, the other said I may have interview even tomorrow, depending on if I turn in my application that soon.


Give the person a twenty dollar bill with the app., and the job is yours.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Courageous of you to reveal the specificities of your crazier thoughts!


But haven't you forgotten that she eats *mystery food* left outside her door.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Precisely. I don't like 'hectic'. I'm all for a return to 'slow food' and all that entails. Food and music: what else do I need?


Entails or entrails?


----------



## Meaghan

I haven't been on here in several months and now the thing that normally says "You Have [x] Unread Posts" just says "You Have Unread Posts." It's not even going to try to tell me how many.


----------



## jani

meaghan said:


> i haven't been on here in several months and now the thing that normally says "you have [x] unread posts" just says "you have unread posts." it's not even going to try to tell me how many.


its over 9000!!!


----------



## Kopachris

Weird call of the night goes to [name censored to protect her dignity] for:



Old Lady said:


> I have gas and I'm 80 years old. I took a Gas-X at 1:30. Can I take another one now?


Lady, I work at the hotel front desk. I have no idea, and even if I did, I can't give you medical advice.


----------



## EricABQ

A skunk sprayed our front door this morning for some reason. That is a pleasant thing to wake up to.

Fortunately we had both doors closed and not just the screen door. 

I may have to declare war on this thing.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> A skunk sprayed our front door this morning for some reason. That is a pleasant thing to wake up to.
> 
> Fortunately we had both doors closed and not just the screen door.
> 
> I may have to declare war on this thing.


Challenge it to a duel in the middle of the road.


----------



## Mesa

Meaghan said:


> I haven't been on here in several months and now the thing that normally says "You Have [x] Unread Posts" just says "You Have Unread Posts." It's not even going to try to tell me how many.


If anyone is familiar with the utter genius that was the great Mitch Hedberg, read above post in his voice.


----------



## EricABQ

BlazeGlory said:


> Challenge it to a duel in the middle of the road.


I will not do anything so honorable. I'm thinking night vision goggles and a shotgun and an ambush attack.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I will not do anything so honorable. I'm thinking night vision goggles and a shotgun and an ambush attack.


Oh, you are sooo antediluvian. The skunk was obviously expressing her displeasure with something one or more members of your family did. The _civilised_ response would be the skunk equivalent of tea and crumpets (grubs and tap water) and a note of apology. I'm sure this contretemps can be worked out without _violence_.


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> I will not do anything so honorable. I'm thinking night vision goggles and a shotgun and an ambush attack.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Hilltroll72 said:


> Oh, you are sooo antediluvian. The skunk was obviously expressing her displeasure with something one or more members of your family did. The _civilised_ response would be the skunk equivalent of tea and crumpets (grubs and tap water) and a note of apology. I'm sure this contretemps can be worked out without _violence_.


The honorable thing would be for the skunk to commit suicide beneath the wheels of a vehicle as many do.


----------



## EricABQ

BlazeGlory said:


> The honorable thing would be for the skunk to commit suicide beneath the wheels of a vehicle as many do.


Yes, they do. A few months back I drove over the body of a freshly road-killed skunk while I had the vents open and the fan pulling in outside air. That was another really wonderful way to start a day.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> Yes, they do. A few months back I drove over the body of a freshly road-killed skunk while I had the vents open and the fan pulling in outside air. That was another really wonderful way to start a day.


Just chalk it up as practice until the hopefully fateful day you encounter your adversary in the same predicament.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Entails or entrails?


Tell you what, Vaneyes, I do rather like 'tripe' dishes. I know the idea is off-putting for many people, but it can be really delicious.
Where I live sheep's brains are also often available. I have to say there that even I (and I eat almost anything that moves) balk a little bit. Have tried it, though. 'Nothing to write home about' is my verdict.


----------



## Ingélou

You do right to balk. You can pick up scrapy from sheep's brains. Or BSE from cows' brains. 
Just *talk* head, TH - not eat it.
As a butcher's granddaughter I grew up on heart, liver, brains, tripe, sweetbread and so on; and, rather unfairly, my parents wouldn't allow retching at the table.
Isn't it great to be grown-up and eat what you like?


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> You do right to balk. You can pick up scrapy from sheep's brains. Or BSE from cows' brains.
> Just *talk* head, TH - not eat it.
> As a butcher's granddaughter I grew up on heart, liver, brains, tripe, sweetbread and so on; and, rather unfairly, my parents wouldn't allow retching at the table.
> Isn't it great to be grown-up and eat what you like?


What is sweetbread?


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> What is sweetbread?


Don't ask! Don't go there.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> What is sweetbread?


It's the pancreas.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's the pancreas.


How dull. I rather enjoyed eating them thinking they were something else entirely.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's the pancreas.


I thought it was the brain. *looks it up* I guess it's not that simple: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetbread

(I was wrong. Usually thymus, sometimes pancreas or other organs, depending on who you ask.)



Hilltroll72 said:


> Oh, you are sooo antediluvian.


I don't think the people pre-Noah had night vision goggles or shotguns.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I thought it was the brain. *looks it up* I guess it's not that simple: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetbread
> 
> (I was wrong. Usually thymus, sometimes pancreas or other organs, depending on who you ask.)
> 
> I don't think the people pre-Noah had night vision goggles or shotguns.


The 'sweet' in sweetbread is the pancreas. Do not accept substitutes. Do not accept '*******' as a synonym, or as including sweetbreads.

The bible is pretty vague on what those sinners had going on. We do know that they were sinners, which must include being unkind to skunks.


----------



## Ingélou

When I asked my gran what sweetbreads were she said, "They're either from the neck, or they're ... lambs'..."
"Lambs' what?" I asked.
"They're *lambs'*...," she repeated, turning a little pink.
I asked my mother what she meant, and apparently (as it states in the Wiki link) it was the lambs' t**ticles variety.
They'd been my favourite - so sweet and small and perfectly-formed - before she told me that!


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> When I asked my gran what sweetbreads were she said, "They're either from the neck, or they're ... lambs'..."
> "Lambs' what?" I asked.
> "They're *lambs'*...," she repeated, turning a little pink.
> I asked my mother what she meant, and apparently (as it states in the Wiki link) it was the lambs' t**ticles variety.
> They'd been my favourite - so sweet and small and perfectly-formed - before she told me that!


In the New World the testicles are euphemistically known as terrestrial oysters of one sort or another.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Read this latest account of an event in my life. You may be religious like me, you may not. Still, if you don't believe I have a crazy life, I think you will now:

For the last few weeks, I've been bugged by something. I left my university with something left unsaid, but at that time, I was to hopeless and fearful, probably a mix of self-pity in there too. I've thought long and hard about it, and the last few weeks, an idea came to my head. I prayed to God something like this, "I don't want to play games with you, and I don't want to test you. I feel that's wrong. But you know full well what's been on my heart for a very _very _long time, and I think it's time I just said it straight to you. I'm a coward. What do you want me to do? DO you want me to do something? ... Is it too late? If so... please please make a sign _very _clear to me."

I begged to God this prayer. Strange things had been happening to me in the last few weeks, notably events of "love" and "terror" being juxtaposed day in and day out. Things that I have hated juxtaposed with things I loved. It may mean something, it still continues, those little signs, but I didn't want to make assumptions of what they meant. I was too afraid, as usual.

Anyhow, this morning, my prayer struck me again. Last night, as some may have read, I heard Glazunov again on the radio in an unexpected scenario. But I'm use to that now, it's happened to me now probably 100 times. And yet, it's always meant something special to me. Every time I've heard Glazunov on the radio, it always felt like a "I love you" from God. It's a gift, even on TV music channels, even in other states, _even on TV music channels in other states_. It's always a gift. It's how He speaks to me individually.

Today, I was in the kitchen, planning to make lunch, and I stared at the silent radio.
"Will _He _do it again? I heard Glazunov already last night... but what are the odds of it again? and now?... is it too much to ask?"
No. I believed with my full heart that He could do it, just like He always has for me.
I thought something simple like that. I wasn't actually asking for a sign.
Or was I?
I flipped on the radio. DAH! Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto, the part I don't like. I should have known, I was listening to it 5 minutes ago in the car radio! A sigh of sad relief. O well, I shouldn't have expected anything. God doesn't always give me what I want, whatever. He doesn't like to be "tested."
Still, that Mendelssohn bothered me enough that I didn't want to listen to it, so I switched to the neighboring classical station in the area.

It was Glazunov's 1st Piano Concerto.

As my mom read to me in a book this morning, God said this to me in that moment:
_"I just wanted to let you know that *I am able*."_


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Read this latest account of an event in my life. You may be religious like me, you may not. Still, if you don't believe I have a crazy life, I think you will now:
> 
> For the last few weeks, I've been bugged by something. I left my university with something left unsaid, but at that time, I was to hopeless and fearful, probably a mix of self-pity in there too. I've thought long and hard about it, and the last few weeks, an idea came to my head. I prayed to God something like this, "I don't want to play games with you, and I don't want to test you. I feel that's wrong. But you know full well what's been on my heart for a very _very _long time, and I think it's time I just said it straight to you. I'm a coward. What do you want me to do? DO you want me to do something? ... Is it too late? If so... please please make a sign _very _clear to me."
> 
> I begged to God this prayer. Strange things had been happening to me in the last few weeks, notably events of "love" and "terror" being juxtaposed day in and day out. Things that I have hated juxtaposed with things I loved. It may mean something, it still continues, those little signs, but I didn't want to make assumptions of what they meant. I was too afraid, as usual.
> 
> Anyhow, this morning, my prayer struck me again. Last night, as some may have read, I heard Glazunov again on the radio in an unexpected scenario. But I'm use to that now, it's happened to me now probably 100 times. And yet, it's always meant something special to me. Every time I've heard Glazunov on the radio, it always felt like a "I love you" from God. It's a gift, even on TV music channels, even in other states, _even on TV music channels in other states_. It's always a gift. It's how He speaks to me individually.
> 
> Today, I was in the kitchen, planning to make lunch, and I stared at the silent radio.
> "Will _He _do it again? I heard Glazunov already last night... but what are the odds of it again? and now?... is it too much to ask?"
> No. I believed with my full heart that He could do it, just like He always has for me.
> I thought something simple like that. I wasn't actually asking for a sign.
> Or was I?
> I flipped on the radio. DAH! Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto, the part I don't like. I should have known, I was listening to it 5 minutes ago in the car radio! A sigh of sad relief. O well, I shouldn't have expected anything. God doesn't always give me what I want, whatever. He doesn't like to be "tested."
> Still, that Mendelssohn bothered me enough that I didn't want to listen to it, so I switched to the neighboring classical station in the area.
> 
> It was Glazunov's 1st Piano Concerto.
> 
> As my mom read to me in a book this morning, God said this to me in that moment:
> _"I just wanted to let you know that *I am able*."_


*Schnittke* may work, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Tell you what, Vaneyes, I do rather like 'tripe' dishes. I know the idea is off-putting for many people, but it can be really delicious.
> Where I live sheep's brains are also often available. I have to say there that even I (and I eat almost anything that moves) balk a little bit. Have tried it, though. 'Nothing to write home about' is my verdict.


That's c-c-c-ourage, also.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Yes, they do. A few months back I drove over the body of a freshly road-killed skunk while I had the vents open and the fan pulling in outside air. That was another really wonderful way to start a day.


Yes, I'm not sure even driving in another lane could avoid that type of pungent attack. Probably the best thing is to leave your car there and go buy another one.

On foot, I once had a brief (seemed like hours) encounter with a skunk. Twas on a trail, in a park. Walking in opposite directions, we both startled-stopped at about twenty paces. A stare-down commenced. Eventually and cautiously, we passed each other with no ill effect. I thought I'd won a lottery.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ingenue said:


> When I asked my gran what sweetbreads were she said, "They're either from the neck, or they're ... lambs'..."
> "Lambs' what?" I asked.
> "They're *lambs'*...," she repeated, turning a little pink.
> I asked my mother what she meant, and apparently (as it states in the Wiki link) it was the lambs' t**ticles variety.
> They'd been my favourite - so sweet and small and perfectly-formed - before she told me that!


This reminds me of the story of an American who took a trip to Spain. He was dining one evening and when the waiter brought him his meal, he noticed a gentleman at another table eating what appeared to be huge meatballs. He questioned the waiter about it who replied that it was the Bullfight Special. He explained that when the bull was killed in the fight the bull's testicles, which were considered a delicacy, were brought to the restaurant to be used for the daily special. The next day the man decided he would order the Bullfight Special. When the waiter brought him his meal his plate had two rather small meatballs on it. The man asked the waiter why his serving was so small when the day before the special was much larger. The waiter replied "But senior, understand zee bull, he does not always lose."


----------



## Turangalîla

Just discovered that I have received 666 likes!


----------



## aleazk

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Just discovered that I have received 666 likes!


666 -> 6+6+6=18 -> 1+8=9 -> 9=3+3+3 -> 333 -> 333x2=666. QED


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> 666 -> 6+6+6=18 -> 1+8=9 -> 9=3+3+3 -> 333 -> 333x2=666. QED


Who would've thought that we have such brilliant mathematicians here on TC? Ladies and gentlemen, aleazk! :clap:


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Oh, you are sooo antediluvian. The skunk was obviously expressing her displeasure with something one or more members of your family did. The _civilised_ response would be the skunk equivalent of tea and crumpets (grubs and tap water) and a note of apology. I'm sure this contretemps can be worked out without _violence_.


Maybe they were playing Karajan loudly!!


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Just discovered that I have received 666 likes!


And every one deserved I'm sure.


----------



## Meaghan

Back from an extended hiatus, it's the New & Improved Meaghan! Now with 200% more snark.
(And a severely diminished capacity for suffering fools.)
(Betting is now open for how long until I get banned. Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen.)


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> Back from an extended hiatus, it's the New & Improved Meaghan! Now with 200% more snark.
> (And a severely diminished capacity for suffering fools.)
> (Betting is now open for how long until I get banned. Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen.)


This reminds me of my brother, who claims that he is himself 2.0 and I almost believe it...

I will go on...3 weeks and 4 days. (in actuality, I would be surprised if you were ever banned, but I have yet to see what snark you are capable of)


----------



## violadude

Meaghan said:


> Back from an extended hiatus, it's the New & Improved Meaghan! Now with 200% more snark.
> (And a severely diminished capacity for suffering fools.)
> (Betting is now open for how long until I get banned. Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen.)


This sounds like fun. I'm sure I won't be getting on your bad side


----------



## BlazeGlory

Meaghan said:


> Back from an extended hiatus, it's the New & Improved Meaghan! Now with 200% more snark.
> (And a severely diminished capacity for suffering fools.)
> (Betting is now open for how long until I get banned. Place your bets, ladies and gentlemen.)


Meaghan? Hmmmm. Nope. The name doesn't ring a bell. Are you sure your returning to the right forum?


----------



## Ryan

Not much!! Waiting for a pizza hutt delivery and then I'm gona put on Terminator 2 followed by the help. Living life on the ******* edge #YOLO #Idon'tgivea**** #rapmusicisgay #Iwetthebedlastnight #andwillprobablydothesameagaintonight


----------



## Mesa

Glad to see you keeping that teenage spirit, Ryan.

I'm wearing some skinny jeans i bought the other day for 7 quid (heavily reduced). They look great, the only tradeoff is that within about 8 hours i think i'm going to be completely infertile.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> They look great, the only tradeoff is that within about 8 hours i think i'm going to be completely infertile.


No. I'm not going to say it.


----------



## Ukko

Originally Posted by Mesa 
"They look great, the only tradeoff is that within about 8 hours i think i'm going to be completely infertile."



BlazeGlory said:


> No. I'm not going to say it.


OK, I will: If you can't get 'em off. it won't matter.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Hilltroll72 said:


> Originally Posted by Mesa
> "They look great, the only tradeoff is that within about 8 hours i think i'm going to be completely infertile."
> 
> OK, I will: If you can't get 'em off. it won't matter.


Much kinder than what I had in mind.


----------



## Mesa

What did you have in mind? "Bulge or GTFO"?


----------



## BlazeGlory

It was just some silly totally irrelevant thought relating to the gene pool.


----------



## Mesa

I see, how irrelevant and irreverent.

On an unrelated note, have you ever read any works by a mister Hitler, Time's Man of the Year 1938? Some curious ideas that man had!


----------



## Meaghan

BlazeGlory said:


> Meaghan? Hmmmm. Nope. The name doesn't ring a bell. Are you sure your returning to the right forum?


It was an _extended_ hiatus. But I've been a member since before you were a twinkle in this forum's eye!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> On an unrelated note, have you ever read any works by a mister Hitler, Time's Man of the Year 1938? Some curious ideas that man had!


No, but why don't you give me a brief summary of your favorite topics so I can make a decision as to whether or not I want to set aside the time to read them.


----------



## Ramako

My exams just finished , which gives me a lot of time to...

um...

Do music


----------



## Kopachris

Well, my mom now knows my soul is condemned, and I'm pretty sure she's praying for me. I hope it will help her cope.


----------



## Ingélou

Kopachris said:


> Well, my mom now knows my soul is condemned, and I'm pretty sure she's praying for me. I hope it will help her cope.


I'm sure she knows no such thing - who can know? In life there is always hope. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Meaghan

Kopachris said:


> Well, my mom now knows my soul is condemned, and I'm pretty sure she's praying for me. I hope it will help her cope.


Wait, why is your soul (in your mom's opinion) condemned? (I guess I missed a lot...)


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kopachris said:


> Well, my mom now knows my soul is condemned, and I'm pretty sure she's praying for me. I hope it will help her cope.


If you believe you have a soul then the road to salvation is yours for the asking.


----------



## Kieran

Ramako said:


> My exams just finished , which gives me a lot of time to...
> 
> um...
> 
> Do music


And do a lot of it too, hopefully!

And I hope the exams went well...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I taught my very first private flute lesson ever today, and it went great! I think I could really enjoy doing this in my future! Happy for fun money!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I taught my very first private flute lesson ever today, and it went great! I think I could really enjoy doing this in my future! Happy for fun money!


I'll venture to say that student got his or her money's worth.


----------



## OboeKnight

Made two working reeds that actually have really good tone. I'm so happy with myself lol. I always thought reed-making was going to be horrible, but it really isn't so bad.

Teaching a private clarinet lesson on Friday and I'm trying to decide what I should teach. I will be teaching this student all summer and this will be the first lesson.


----------



## Ravndal

Soon going to sleep. Excited to wake up in the morning and start work on some new pieces. My job doesn't start until 2.00 pm.


----------



## Praeludium

Slept 3 hours at the end of the afternoon. It's now 1 AM, I have to wake up in 6 hours, and right now I'm going to work a little q:


----------



## Praeludium

Slept 3 hours at the end of the afternoon. It's now 1 AM, I have to wake up in 6 hours, and right now I'm going to work a little q:

I'm currently working a lot on the piano - keeping in mind that I practice two pieces and that I'm mostly a beginner, of course. The amount of time I worked today (3,5 hours) wouldn't be enough for someone who has to learn a concerto in two weeks. I enjoy this. I think I'll try to get as good as I can at piano and organ, on the top of guitar. I also plan on beginning the lute, which is at the same time simillar and very different to the guitar. 
It'll be fun  but I'd better be efficient in my work, keeping in my mind that my primary objectives are guitar (lutes? soon, I hope) and composition. But it's probably possible to be a professional musician and an amateur pianist and organist.
At the conservatory I'm told by my teachers to study everything I can while I can do it. That's what I'm going to do !

Oh, I got my exam in harmony and probably solfège, too. Remaining : piano and chamber music.


----------



## Turangalîla

Today marks the death of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli and Gyorgy Ligeti...:angel:


----------



## aleazk

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Today marks the death of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli and Gyorgy Ligeti...:angel:


 .


----------



## Kopachris

Ingenue said:


> I'm sure she knows no such thing - who can know? In life there is always hope. Wishing you all the best.


Fair enough. She _thinks_ she knows.



Meaghan said:


> Wait, why is your soul (in your mom's opinion) condemned? (I guess I missed a lot...)


Been through some religious turmoil while you were gone. Came to the conclusion that any god who would make me incapable of faith, then require faith from me for my salvation, is unworthy of my worship if He exists.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


> Been through some religious turmoil while you were gone. Came to the conclusion that any god who would make me incapable of faith, then require faith from me for my salvation, is unworthy of my worship if He exists.


Maybe you should read Tolstoy's _War and Peace_ sometime, particularly the 2nd half of the book.


----------



## Turangalîla

Kopachris said:


> Fair enough. She _thinks_ she knows.
> 
> Been through some religious turmoil while you were gone. Came to the conclusion that any god who would make me incapable of faith, then require faith from me for my salvation, is unworthy of my worship if He exists.


The premise of your conclusion is not quite correct. The idea that you are completely incapable of faith on your own comes from Calvinist theology, in which case God gives you your salvation as a gift, completely apart from your own merit. The idea that God requires salvation from _you_ (as opposed to _Him_ giving it to you) comes from Arminian theology. Logically, the two branches of theology don't work together.


----------



## Mesa

Logically?

Logically, do what the hell you please, grow up to be a good man regardless of the fact that no-one is watching you and taking it all down. (Talking of this God fellow, not Clapper and co.)


----------



## Crudblud

Mesa said:


> Logically?
> 
> Logically, do what the hell you please, grow up to be a good man regardless of the fact that no-one is watching you and taking it all down. (Talking of this God fellow, not Clapper and co.)


I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.

That nonsense aside, I have pretty much finished a new piece of music, so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.
> 
> That nonsense aside, I have pretty much finished a new piece of music, so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


You were right to get rid of him - he's talking nonsense. Glad you finished a new piece!


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.
> 
> That nonsense aside, I have pretty much finished a new piece of music, so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


Look at the first picture of this video.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.
> 
> That nonsense aside, I have pretty much finished a new piece of music, so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


Did even one of those Christian acquaintances/friends of yours ask you to accept Jesus Christ as your personal savior? If not then they are CINO's. If any did then they performed the work asked of them by the Lord and to paraphrase Him, when you come across those who will not listen, part company with them and shake the dust from your shoes.

I congratulate you on finishing your new piece of music.


----------



## Turangalîla

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.


I'm very sorry that a Christian misrepresented the foundation of his religion by telling you such complete, utter nonsense.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Look at the first picture of this video.


This one man has billions of dollars to himself, by my reckoning that just as difficult if not more difficult to justify than any imaginary punishment after death.



BlazeGlory said:


> Did even one of those Christian friends of yours ask you to accept Jesus Christ as your personal savior? If not then they are CINO's. If any did then they performed the work asked of them by the Lord and to paraphrase Him, when you come across those who will not listen, part company with them and shake the dust from your shoes.


Well, the one who tried to convert me did and he was actually a friend, the others were not friends but just people I encountered, and I have encountered too many to recall but I'd say a good few of them did ask or even outright demand it of me.


----------



## moody

Discussion of religious beliefs is very dangerous ground and best avoided--it usually causes trouble !


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.


Assuming you are being honest: best case scenario, not knowing you personally, maybe they think your demon possessed and were trying to exorcise it; worst case: they are idiots.


----------



## Meaghan

Crudblud said:


> I have heard from many Christians, one of my former friends included (things didn't go so well between us after he tried to convert me), that you can only avoid the fiery pits of hell if you pray to God every day, regardless of what else you do in life.


Latest pope says otherwise, which is damn decent (and unprecedented) of him. My late Catholic grandma, who was seriously afraid for my soul when my mom didn't have me baptized, would have been relieved to hear it.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> Assuming you are being honest: best case scenario, not knowing you personally, maybe they think your demon possessed and were trying to exorcise it; worst case: they are idiots.


There's a difference?


----------



## aleazk

Ugh, I think there's a dead bat trapped in the mechanism of the blind in the window of my room!.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> There's a difference?


Between you and someone who is demon possessed, ehh, probably not so much. Excellent point.


----------



## clavichorder

Nevermind. Nevermind.


----------



## Guest

Mesa said:


> Logically?
> Logically, do what the hell you please, grow up to be a good man regardless of the fact that no-one is watching you and taking it all down. (Talking of this God fellow, not Clapper and co.)


Come, Mesa, let us read the gospel according to St Hitchens together. It offers great solace.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> I have pretty much finished a new piece of music, so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


I have definitely finished it now! Funny how my pieces always seem come in drips for a few months and then suddenly I complete and fine tune the whole thing in a single day.

Just wondering, is it impolite to release it before showing it to the dedicatee?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> I have definitely finished it now! Funny how my pieces always seem come in drips for a few months and then suddenly I complete and fine tune the whole thing in a single day.
> 
> Just wondering, is it impolite to release it before showing it to the dedicatee?


It depends. If it's dedicated to a friend of yours and they are like you, you can just sit on it.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> It depends. If it's dedicated to a friend of yours and they are like you, you can just sit on it.


Ah, therein lies the dilemma; I don't know if my friend is possessed by demons.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> I have definitely finished it now! Funny how my pieces always seem come in drips for a few months and then suddenly I complete and fine tune the whole thing in a single day.
> 
> Just wondering, is it impolite to release it before showing it to the dedicatee?


I would say if you dedicate it to somebody, then you should give them the privilege of hearing it first. It would make the moment more special. That's if this is possible and also if you can keep it to yourself that long.

Well done! When will we hear it!


----------



## Turangalîla

I just received an email saying that I have been selected to compete in the Julia Crane International Piano Competition! So I am going to New York in September! I am sooo excited right now...


----------



## Ukko

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just received an email saying that I have been selected to compete in the Julia Crane International Piano Competition! So I am going to New York in September! I am sooo excited right now...


Ah, excellent. And you have time to calm down.


----------



## Mesa

Meaghan said:


> Latest pope says otherwise, which is damn decent (and unprecedented) of him. My late Catholic grandma, who was seriously afraid for my soul when my mom didn't have me baptized, would have been relieved to hear it.


Really? Know strikingly little about the guy, but this and the other generally decent and non-mental ideas i've heard from him lead me to believe that he's some kind of Super Pope Turbo II X Championship Edition.

(in typical internet forum fashion, i have a duty to inform the that this post took longer than it ever should have due to aspiring to decent diction, because i am absolutely hammered.)


----------



## Crudblud

Kieran said:


> I would say if you dedicate it to somebody, then you should give them the privilege of hearing it first. It would make the moment more special. That's if this is possible and also if you can keep it to yourself that long.
> 
> Well done! When will we hear it!


In that case it should be able to put it out tomorrow, hopefully. I have a feeling most people here won't like it, but so it goes.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> In that case it should be able to put it out tomorrow, hopefully. I have a feeling most people here won't like it, but so it goes.


We'll try! 

It must be nerve wracking to have a work performed before the one you dedicate it to. Good luck with that! :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I just received an email saying that I have been selected to compete in the Julia Crane International Piano Competition! So I am going to New York in September! I am sooo excited right now...


Brilliant! And in my favourite city too!


----------



## Crudblud

Kieran said:


> We'll try!
> 
> It must be nerve wracking to have a work performed before the one you dedicate it to. Good luck with that! :tiphat:


I'm sure it must, fortunately I don't have to worry about performances.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> Funny how my pieces always seem come in drips for a few months


Sounds like you need more fiber in your diet.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> I'm sure it must, fortunately I don't have to worry about performances.


So how do you present it to your dedicatee? On a disc?

I've been in the position where I've written stuff and given it to a girl of the opposite gender (as Basil Fawlty surely put it) and sat anxiously as they read through it. After a few verses the throat enlarges, wanting to yawn. A couple more and the eyes start to roll upwards in the head. After 57 verses she's in a deep and dreadful slumber.

My pal used be cynical about my motives: "well, did she sleep with ya?"

What could I say, but "yeah, I suppose she did..."


----------



## BlazeGlory

Telepathy?:lol:


----------



## Ukko

Kieran said:


> So how do you present it to your dedicatee? On a disc?
> [...]
> After 57 verses she's in a deep and dreadful slumber.
> [...]


I'm sure you eventually figured out what Shakespeare did: A sonnet is just about long enough.


----------



## Crudblud

Kieran said:


> So how do you present it to your dedicatee? On a disc?


Well, put it on the internet, give them a link and when they've downloaded it I delete it, then when they decide if they want the dedication or not I write up the accompanying notes and so on and that about wraps it up.


----------



## EricABQ

The father in law is in town for a visit. 

A perfectly good weekend going down the drain. 

Oh, well, only 7 more days until another one.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> Well, put it on the internet, give them a link and when they've downloaded it I delete it, then when they decide if they want the dedication or not I write up the accompanying notes and so on and that about wraps it up.


Amazing process. I just keep thinking of the suspense, and maybe I'm wrong: maybe there's no suspense at all. I've written stuff that way, given it to somebody "who it was for" and the waiting for the reaction kills me. Of course, the work lives separate to the reaction, but still. Anyway, it's great to read about people on this forum and their creativitiy. It's inspiring, in fact...


----------



## clavichorder

I am finally learning a WF Bach Sonata, in A Major. I used to know this E flat one, the first mvt. but never got it to my satisfaction. This one is coming along. My technique and musical confidence is in some ways much improved these days. In some ways, I have less musical confidence now that I know more technique.


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> In some ways, I have less musical confidence now that I know more technique.


I know _exactly what you mean._


----------



## Sonata

Well, lots of work stress that's been affecting me negatively for too long. I am doing some metophorical woodcutting right now. (A nod to hilltroll, I don't actually have any wood to cut!). But just working to manage my schedule more effectively and do some professional development.....increasing my time spent reading up in the medical journals and whatnot.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Well, lots of work stress that's been affecting me negatively for too long. I am doing some metophorical woodcutting right now. (A nod to hilltroll, I don't actually have any wood to cut!). But just working to manage my schedule more effectively and do some professional development.....increasing my time spent reading up in the medical journals and whatnot.


Excellent. My longtime general practice PA (he retired a couple years ago), told me that medical journals were usually his evening reading matter. That isn't the equivalent of chopping wood though.


----------



## Meaghan

I graduated from college a month ago. I have a summer job lined up (starts in nine days, lasts for seven weeks), but after that I have _nothing._ Like, no plans for anything for the rest of my life. I am job-hunting, but I don't know how long it's going to take me to find a job. I'm living with my parents at the moment, and while I really appreciate having that resource and recognize how privileged I actually am, I _really_ don't want to live with them for too long. Everybody keeps asking me about grad school, but I feel like it would be unwise to get a Master's in something before I'm pretty sure I actually want to do it, and I don't have anything like that. As in, I'm 22 and don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I guess a lot of people don't. Maybe. Whee!


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> The father in law is in town for a visit.
> 
> A perfectly good weekend going down the drain.
> 
> Oh, well, only 7 more days until another one.


You have to look at it from his point of view. He is (or was) married to your mother-in-law. He's got to take it out on someone.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven

Meaghan, do you know why adults like to ask children what they want to be when they grow up? They are still looking for ideas.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I are going to a concert tonight - my Fiddle Guru is the director. It will be great fun.


----------



## Taggart

Where else can you find gut strings, an arch-lute, baroque guitar, harpsicord, a love-sick damsel Chloe, a colourful Scottish Earl, a spy, an 18th Century pantomime medley, a fiddler who is 30 today, flapjack and a wind machine?

It has to be a Norwich Baroque Concert!

Looking forward to an excellent evening.


----------



## EricABQ

Meaghan said:


> I graduated from college a month ago. I have a summer job lined up (starts in nine days, lasts for seven weeks), but after that I have _nothing._ Like, no plans for anything for the rest of my life. I am job-hunting, but I don't know how long it's going to take me to find a job. I'm living with my parents at the moment, and while I really appreciate having that resource and recognize how privileged I actually am, I _really_ don't want to live with them for too long. Everybody keeps asking me about grad school, but I feel like it would be unwise to get a Master's in something before I'm pretty sure I actually want to do it, and I don't have anything like that. As in, I'm 22 and don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I guess a lot of people don't. Maybe. Whee!


I was in the exact same position 20 years ago after I graduated. In fact, I got so frustrated that one morning, without doing any research or thinking about it in any meaningful way, I woke up and said "screw it, I'm joining the Navy." Got up, showered, went to the recruiting station and yadda, yadda, yadda, 5 days later I was in boot camp.

Of course, the recruiter failed to inform me that as a college graduate I could have applied to officer candidate school instead of just enlisting, but that is another story.


----------



## Ingélou

Another story, EricABQ? I do hope you'll tell it one day! 
Good luck to you, Meaghan, in deciding what you want to do. Hope you enjoy whatever it is.


----------



## EricABQ

Ingenue said:


> Another story, EricABQ? I do hope you'll tell it one day!


Oh, not really a story, just another example of Navy recruiters not being the most openly honest group of people you will ever encounter.

But, like I said, I did no research, so that one is kind of on me.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> [...]
> As in, I'm 22 and don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I guess a lot of people don't. Maybe. Whee!


There are, of course, several options. Among them: Coast until well after you lose all mental sharpness, then schlep into an enervating series of jobs for the next half-century.

[Your friend Hilltroll, in Dutch Uncle mode]


----------



## moody

EricABQ said:


> Oh, not really a story, just another example of Navy recruiters not being the most openly honest group of people you will ever encounter.
> 
> But, like I said, I did no research, so that one is kind of on me.


Did they snatch you into the navy,they used to do that once upon a time
I just remembered they were called Press Gangs.


----------



## BlazeGlory

moody said:


> Did they snatch you into the navy,they used to do that once upon a time
> I just remembered they were called Press Gangs.


Yes. They used to chain the men to their seats and would whip them when they didn't row hard enough.

Reminds me of a story about a a crew of men on a Viking ship. One day the Lieutenant spoke to the men and told him he had good news and bad news. He said "First the good news. Tonight you are going to have a party. Women will be brought on board and there will be plenty of food and drink. Now the bad news: tomorrow morning the Captain wants to go water skiing."


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Did they snatch you into the navy,they used to do that once upon a time
> I just remembered they were called Press Gangs.


Hah. That was the polite term.

That sort of being 'pressed' into service was sometimes called being 'Shanghaied' by the Americans.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingenue said:


> Taggart & I are going to a concert tonight - my Fiddle Guru is the director. It will be great fun.
> 
> View attachment 19649


We have just come back - it was wonderful. The commentator, Simon Heighes was witty & quoted Roger North, an 18th century musicologist, to great effect. Jayne May Sysum had a lovely voice. But the star of the show was my teacher, Jim O'Toole, both in his direction of Norwich Baroque & in his solos in the Vivaldi, and also playing the Earl of Kelly's reel with a lute percussive accompaniment. We drove the twenty miles home raving & drivelling about how fab he and the ensemble and the concert all were.

But can you imagine how it feels, being a senior-citizeness-returned-novice fiddler & being taught by such a gifted violinist?
It feels scary, that's what.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I slept in, listened to music, made a card (Father's Day tomorrow), made a rhubarb pie, went swimming, and now practicing flute. Later I will watch the next Stanley Cup Finals game.

A truly wonderful Saturday, yet in the midst of it, I get a twinge of pain. 
I have no one to share it with...

Except you guys!


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, Huilu - what do you mean? The pain of loneliness? Or another sort of pain. Whatever it is, we send you every best wish. It is good to know you!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have no one to share it with...


What? I'm sure guys are taking numbers and getting in line for a chance to be with you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingenue said:


> Oh dear, Huilu - what do you mean? The pain of loneliness? Or another sort of pain. Whatever it is, we send you every best wish. It is good to know you!


Sometimes, one gets tired of being sad, and so I stop being sad, and turn my sad energy into creative energy. Not so much loneliness as isolation, I'm not sure how to explain that difference. There are plenty of people around me, although I mean, it's not like college right now, where I was immersed with friends. It's just the same old, day in and day out, I don't talk about things I actually want to talk to people about, even my parents. Why? Because they don't care about classical music the way I do... all my life people have called me a good listener, but they don't understand why. It's because I can't be the talker, society doesn't let me... and yet my whole soul yearns within me to share, _to give!_

It's frustrating when the only people who care about the things I do are only on the internet, and not in my _real _life...


----------



## Ingélou

I can imagine. In fact, I remember being very lonely at the age of 22, just after my teacher training. I had just become a Christian & I prayed that God would send someone for me. And - sceptics will scoff - but within two months, I had met Taggart and become engaged to be married. I hope & will pray that you will soon find someone to share your life with too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingenue said:


> I can imagine. In fact, I remember being very lonely at the age of 22, just after my teacher training. I had just become a Christian & I prayed that God would send someone for me. And - sceptics will scoff - but within two months, I had met Taggart and become engaged to be married. I hope & will pray that you will soon find someone to share your life with too.


You both are married, I didn't know that!! Gotta befriend both of you now! 

p.s. I made a Christian group here now, feel free to join.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, Huilu. We will look into that tomorrow. Good night, and God bless.


----------



## presto

I'm getting my old Rover out today for a fathers day Classic car show. 
Ironically my kids don't want to come, I cant blame them they're teenagers and would get bored looking at old cars anyway.
Just hope they'll be some chocolate for me on my return.


----------



## Crudblud

Starting to get bored waiting for my dedicatee to show up... What's the betting that if I release it today she _will_ turn up around five minutes after I post the thread?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Get her to tell us first - then we can surprise you!


----------



## Ramako

I have been drifting even further away from other people in general recently. I don't know how to change that.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ramako said:


> I have been drifting even further away from other people in general recently. I don't know how to change that.


Find a support group and see if you can find some answers.


----------



## Ramako

BlazeGlory said:


> Find a support group and see if you can find some answers.


I can imagine that would result in some interesting conversations, though thanks for the thought. But I think it is time for me to stop crawling at society's feet to try to be accepted by it, and letting that be a ruling feature of my life. I don't respect society as a whole; there are plenty of individuals I respect - that is a different thing - but I have been a fool to try and please everyone and let it bother me when I constantly fail.


----------



## Ingélou

It's better not to try too hard - but if you've got that sort of personality (I have!), Ramako, then you're probably stuck with it, at least for a while longer. 

I personally don't like 'groups', but it would be nice if you could find some friend to talk to more 'in depth', and maybe you can find one through an activity that you like. Hope so, anyway. Enjoy your week.


----------



## Meaghan

I applied for a part-time job teaching music fundamentals to little kids in Philadelphia and I didn't think I had much of a shot, but they've invited me for an interview! If I got the job, it would mean moving across the country and also having to find a second job in Philly so I could make enough to live on. I am excited about the prospect because I love Philly and love the school I'd be teaching at (and love music and love kids, &c.). It would certainly be a big shift, though.


----------



## Novelette

Ramako said:


> I can imagine that would result in some interesting conversations, though thanks for the thought. But I think* it is time for me to stop crawling at society's feet to try to be accepted by it, and letting that be a ruling feature of my life.* I don't respect society as a whole; there are plenty of individuals I respect - that is a different thing - but I have been a fool to try and please everyone and let it bother me when I constantly fail.


I know all too well what you mean.

You have the support of your friends here, Ramako!


----------



## jani

Finally i am free, today was my last day.
I have finally finished my duty towards my country!


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Finally i am free, today was my last day.
> I have finally finished my duty towards my country!


I apologise if I missed anything, but I take this to mean you were on jury duty? I'm sure you did a fine job, but, to get serious for a moment, it's worth remembering that one's duty to one's country, people, world etc. is lifelong.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> I apologise if I missed anything, but I take this to mean you were on jury duty? I'm sure you did a fine job, but, to get serious for a moment, it's worth remembering that one's duty to one's country, people, world etc. is lifelong.


Well at least now i don't get thrown into jail if i say, i don't wana do it.

Finland has a mandatory military service, i changed it into unarmed service.
I figured that working for 11months on a work that benefits our society with around 1€/h pay will bring much more for me and to society, than camping/marching and shooting in a forrest.


----------



## Couchie

My city is flooding today.  About 100,000 people have been evacuated. This is a few blocks from me:


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Ingélou

Couchie said:


>


So sorry to hear this, Couchie - hope this worrying situation improves in the shortest possible time. Every best wish.


----------



## Taggart

Couchie said:


> My city is flooding today.  About 100,000 people have been evacuated. This is a few blocks from me:


Sorry to hear about the situation in Western Canada. Hope all goes well for you, your family and friends. Best wishes from the UK.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako said:


> I can imagine that would result in some interesting conversations, though thanks for the thought. But I think it is time for me to stop crawling at society's feet to try to be accepted by it, and letting that be a ruling feature of my life. I don't respect society as a whole; there are plenty of individuals I respect - that is a different thing - but *I have been a fool to try and please everyone and let it bother me when I constantly fail.*


Now you're on the right track, my friend. Forget self-esteem...self-realization is better.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Now you're on the right track, my friend. Forget self-esteem...self-realization is better.


Hah. Only if you believe yourself esteemable.


----------



## Couchie

Taggart said:


> Sorry to hear about the situation in Western Canada. Hope all goes well for you, your family and friends. Best wishes from the UK.


Thanks, still far from over however. Entire downtown commercial core is shut down and is undergoing evacuation now. Several smaller towns devastated and a number downstream from us have yet to see the impact.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Vaneyes said:


> Now you're on the right track, my friend. Forget self-esteem...self-realization is better.


Only if your self-realization does not allow you to realize that you have no self-esteem which could cause you to become too self-conscious of a feeling of self-unimportance which may cause you to self-destruct.


----------



## Vaneyes

No onlys, no ifs, no ands, no buts.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Vaneyes said:


> No onlys, no ifs, no ands, no buts.


That's so self-serving.:wave:


----------



## clavichorder

BlazeGlory said:


> Only if your self-realization does not allow you to realize that you have no self-esteem which could cause you to become too self-conscious of a feeling of self-unimportance which may cause you to self-destruct.


Hate it when that happens...


----------



## Mesa

I just checked my email junk, there is an email simply titled 'Tes ti cles'. How enticing.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> I just checked my email junk, there is an email simply titled 'Tes ti cles'. How enticing.


So someone emailed their "junk" to you. How thoughtful. I knew there was a good reason I just automatically delete my junk email.


----------



## clavichorder

I would just love to not do anything anymore, be cozy, and have my imagination full of pleasant and interesting things, music, playing it myself, books, and movies my fuel. 

Unfortunately that is not reality.


----------



## BlazeGlory

clavichorder said:


> I would just love to not do anything anymore, be cozy, and have my imagination full of pleasant and interesting things, music, playing it myself, books, and movies my fuel.
> 
> Unfortunately that is not reality.


Yes, the hardest part I believe would be the not doing anything anymore.


----------



## jani

I can't figure it out how my friend was still standing after 5 beers, 4 tequilas, and 6 vodkas dammnnnn....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tomorrow (Sunday afternoon), I go to the Peabody Conservatory to live there for a week of flute master classes taught by Marina Piccinini. I will be a college performer, playing 3 different works, and all in front of the rest of the class of about 20 people. There will be other lectures, recitals, and physique classes as well. It all begins tomorrow night with Marina Piccinini having her own recital to initiate the week. I'm super excited, I've worked on my repertoire for many months, and I feel ready! I may be one of the youngest there, but I'm confident I will represent my university well, as well as my own musicianship. The moment of truth will be how I react under that pressure of all eyes on me, I pray that I remain calm and composed as I normally am while practicing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> I can't figure it out how my friend was still standing after 5 beers, 4 tequilas, and 6 vodkas dammnnnn....


Or was he doing a rendition of George Thorogood's - One Bourbon One Whiskey One Beer and just couldn't stop!


----------



## Vaneyes

"5 beers, 4 tequilas, and 6 vodkas...."

That's it?


----------



## Mesa

You need to come drinking in the UK, son. Your description provides 'pre-drinks'.


----------



## Kopachris

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Or was he doing a rendition of George Thorogood's - One Bourbon One Whiskey One Beer and just couldn't stop!


One Bourbon, One *Scotch*, One Beer.


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> "5 beers, 4 tequilas, and 6 vodkas...."
> 
> That's it?


He should start mixing with the real hard men !!


----------



## Lunasong

I arrived at church early today and was met by two men who said there was a problem "only I could handle." They led me to the front vestibule of the church (I had come in a side door) and showed me a 3 foot snake coiled up in a corner. I got a wastebasket and a plastic hanger, coaxed the snake into the basket, and took it outside to some bushes to let it go free.

Why they thought I could handle this, I don't know (I am female). But I did.


----------



## jani

Lunasong said:


> I arrived at church early today and was met by two men who said there was a problem "only I could handle." They led me to the front vestibule of the church (I had come in a side door) and showed me a 3 foot snake coiled up in a corner. I got a wastebasket and a plastic hanger, coaxed the snake into the basket, and took it outside to some bushes to let it go free.
> 
> Why they thought I could handle this, I don't know (I am female). But I did.


Well they might have balls as part of their anatomy but clearly you had bigger mental balls.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> I arrived at church early today and was met by two men who said there was a problem "only I could handle." They led me to the front vestibule of the church (I had come in a side door) and showed me a 3 foot snake coiled up in a corner. I got a wastebasket and a plastic hanger, coaxed the snake into the basket, and took it outside to some bushes to let it go free.
> 
> Why they thought I could handle this, I don't know (I am female). But I did.


What kind of snake?


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> I arrived at church early today and was met by two men who said there was a problem "only I could handle." They led me to the front vestibule of the church (I had come in a side door) and showed me a 3 foot snake coiled up in a corner. I got a wastebasket and a plastic hanger, coaxed the snake into the basket, and took it outside to some bushes to let it go free.
> 
> Why they thought I could handle this, I don't know (I am female). But I did.


Your 'orientation' is not the significant datum. A 3-foot non-poisonous snake is not intimidating _unless_ the hardwired irrational fear of snakes is present; I also am missing that trait. Perhaps the men, who probably would react to that fear by killing the snake, felt that a church is not a place for blood not belonging to Jesus.


----------



## Chrythes

has anyone ever cleaned the street?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


> I arrived at church early today and was met by two men who said there was a problem "only I could handle." They led me to the front vestibule of the church (I had come in a side door) and showed me a 3 foot snake coiled up in a corner. I got a wastebasket and a plastic hanger, coaxed the snake into the basket, and took it outside to some bushes to let it go free.
> 
> Why they thought I could handle this, I don't know (I am female). But I did.


'Twas obviously Satan. I would've had the lead clergy handle it.


----------



## Ravndal

jani said:


> I can't figure it out how my friend was still standing after 5 beers, 4 tequilas, and 6 vodkas dammnnnn....


I know why.

Because he only drank 5 beers, 4 tequilas and 6 vodkas.


----------



## Lunasong

Kopachris said:


> What kind of snake?


Rat snake


----------



## belfastboy

Mesa said:


> You need to come drinking in the UK, son. Your description provides 'pre-drinks'.


so right!! lol...***


----------



## clavichorder

Is it right that my emotional state sucks and yet I placate it some with food, exercise, addicted playing of the same piano phrases, and other stuff?


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Is it right that my emotional state sucks and yet I placate it some with food, exercise, addicted playing of the same piano phrases, and other stuff?


Well, yes (not the food, though; you can pass the time cooking I guess, but don't eat in excess)


----------



## Ukko

food + exercise is 'right'. And some 'other stuff'. Don't be playing the same phrases over and over - where anyone can hear you. An ax can be hard on musical instruments.


----------



## Sonata

I am very seriously considering skydiving while on my vacation from work next week.....


----------



## Ravndal

Enjoying a glass of red wine after playing the piano the last few hours. And last day of work tomorrow, then summer - then conservatory. Life is good at the moment. Going to travel down to Berlin in July with three other friends. A friend of mine has an apartment there he said we could borrow. Did the same thing last year, and it was such an epic trip.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> food + exercise is 'right'. And some 'other stuff'. Don't be playing the same phrases over and over - where anyone can hear you. An ax can be hard on musical instruments.


Regarding the last bit, perhaps that's why my family seems irritated with me all the time.


----------



## science

Dudes, I just had one of those classes that make teachers want to go to work. It's a class that had frustrated me for months and months and finally, finally, fi...na...ly........ 

... and, yes, finally, my students surprised me by how well they knew what I'd taught. It was wonderful. It was - boom, correct answer, boom, insightful comment, boom, correct answer, one after another like a fireworks show of knowledge.


----------



## EricABQ

Really enjoyed the Stanley Cup game last night. Not a huge hockey fan, but for drama that was hard to beat. The latest Cup clinching goal ever scrored and the shortest time span between game tying and game winning goal in Cup history. 

A bit of a gut punch for Boston sports fans, but that just adds to why it was so fun to watch. It's always enjoyable to see Boston sports fans get kicked in the teeth.


----------



## Pyotr

Yea, the hockey was pretty good. I was all set to see overtime and poof. It was something.
Don't understand the angst against Boston though. Those fans always seem pretty civilized and somewhat humble to me.


----------



## EricABQ

Pyotr said:


> Don't understand the angst against Boston though. Those fans always seem pretty civilized and somewhat humble to me.


It's not so much angst as just general amusement at their history of horrifically painful losses.

Although their three Super Bowls, two World Series, one NBA championship, and one Stanley Cup in the last 14 years has sort of lessened their reputation as a bad luck sports town.


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> It's not so much angst as just general amusement at their history of horrifically painful losses.
> 
> Although their three Super Bowls, two World Series, one NBA championship, and one Stanley Cup in the last 14 years has sort of lessened their reputation as a bad luck sports town.


Wow. I hadn't realized they've been so "lucky". Compared to my town, Philadelphia, who has had exactly one championship in that same timespan.

Never mind. yea it feels good to see them lose.


----------



## EricABQ

Pyotr said:


> Wow. I hadn't realized they've been so "lucky". Compared to my town, Philadelphia, who has had exactly one championship in that same timespan.


I know your pain. I grew up in Washington so the Seattle teams are my teams. All Seattle has is one NBA championship from 1979, and that team no longer even exists.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> Regarding the last bit, perhaps that's why my family seems irritated with me all the time.


I suppose that could be one of the reasons--I can't understand how anyone could be annoyed by you dear boy !!


----------



## Guest

science said:


> Dudes, I just had one of those classes that make teachers want to go to work. It's a class that had frustrated me for months and months and finally, finally, fi...na...ly........
> 
> ... and, yes, finally, my students surprised me by how well they knew what I'd taught. It was wonderful. It was - boom, correct answer, boom, insightful comment, boom, correct answer, one after another like *a fireworks show of knowledge*.


Yes, that's the pay off, isn't it? Not so much the 'fireworks of knowledge', rather the 'cold fusion' of assimilation. I'll work out later what I'm trying to say.


----------



## jani

I have to try this to see if its legit, COLD SHOWERS IT IS!
You are here: Home / The Health Benefits of Cold Showers
The Health Benefits of Cold Showers
Cold Showers.

They sound terrifying if you've never done one. They sound amazing if you're a veteran.

I talk a lot about cold showers around here. They've got a ton of benefits: clarity of mind and fearlessness, to name a few. In the past I've focused specifically on the mental and psychological aspects of cold showers but, as it turns out, there are quite a few actual scientifically studied health benefits of cold showers as well.

There seems to be quite a bit of misinformation and folklore around cold showers, so I've tried to comb through and sort out the scientifically backed evidence from the urban legends. For more information, see the sources below.

The Health Benefits of Cold Showers
Better Immune System
Fat Loss
Better Circulation
Temperature Regulation
Relief From Symptoms of Depression
Healthy Skin & Hair (not dried out)
Testosterone Increase ( as i would need that one  )
Fertility Increase
Energy Increase
Lymphatic Movement
Inflammation Decrease
Breathing 
Better sleep
Tolerance to stress

http://impossiblehq.com/cold-shower-health-benefits


----------



## belfastboy

Spent the day mowing front and back garden lawns and weeding while listening to Wagner, Hollins, Poulenc, Schubert, Wienniawski and a fleet of random others. Loved it - except for the evil Rose bush that while displays such beauty and elegance, rips the inner aspect of your thumb open, blood and everything! Garden emergency! *Sharpens hedge cutters* Tomorrow my dear, tomorrow......


----------



## JohannesBrahms

I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get.  It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen.


----------



## aleazk

meh............


----------



## Ravndal

JohannesBrahms said:


> I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get.  It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen.


Say what now? Those are good news. Stop trolling.


----------



## Crudblud

Ravndal said:


> Say what now? Those are good news. Stop trolling.


He's being serious.


----------



## Ukko

Originally Posted by JohannesBrahms 
"I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get. It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen."



Ravndal said:


> Say what now? Those are good news. Stop trolling.


If _that's_ all SCOTUS said, it has limited application. The states will still control recognition of SSM and related matters (contracts, inheritance, etc.) within their borders. Maybe _JB_, whose posts I don't read directly, will elucidate.

Edit: Yep, as I expected:

"The decision leaves in place another provision in the law that says no state is required to recognize gay marriages performed in any other state. That provision was not under challenge."


----------



## BurningDesire

JohannesBrahms said:


> I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get.  It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen.


"Well!" - Burning Desire


----------



## EricABQ

JohannesBrahms said:


> I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get.  It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen.


It's actually a shame that they didn't go further and strike down the 30 state amendments that ban gay marriage.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> It's actually a shame that they didn't go further and strike down the 30 state amendments that ban gay marriage.


That would probably involve invoking the 14th Amendment again; that thing can't stretch forever.


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> That would probably involve invoking the 14th Amendment again; that thing can't stretch forever.


I actually have no idea if there is a constitutional argument to be made for over turning those bans.

A better solution would be for the voters in those states to regret their votes and overturn them themselves. There may be hope that that will happen in some of them. Others, not so much.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Ravndal said:


> Say what now? Those are good news. Stop trolling.


I wasn't trolling. Crudblud is right; I was and still am completely serious.

In response to Hilltroll, I didn't explain myself too well. I said that the federal government has to recognize same-sex marriages. I meant to make a difference between the state and federal governments.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> I am very seriously considering skydiving while on my vacation from work next week.....


DO IT!
Since i saw people sky diving in TV when i was little i wanted to do it, but i have never had the change.
It has to be one of the biggest safe adrenaline rushes that you can get in this life.
Just get a good instructor and its gonna be 100% safe, i am so jealous!
Remember Sonata i don't wana see post from two-four weeks from now which says " I didn't do it ".


----------



## belfastboy

Awake, 04.20am. suffering from hellish hay fever symptoms - :-(


----------



## Taggart

belfastboy said:


> Awake, 04.20am. suffering from hellish hay fever symptoms - :-(


You have my sympathy - nothing worse and the pills and sprays don't help all that much.


----------



## Sonata

JohannesBrahms said:


> I just found out that the U. S. Supreme Court ruled that the federal government must recognize same-sex marriages and give them the same legal benefits that normal marriages get.  It is shameful the way this country is going. Sometimes I wonder whether the founding fathers would have started the country if they had known this would happen.


I am pleased with the ruling, I see no non-religious grounds for gay marriage opposition, and as secular marriage has long been available to people in this country, I am glad this opens some doors for same sex couples. And I don't understand your logic with the founding fathers. They did not have a voice with their own government in Britain, yet they were being forced to pay into supporting that government. They wanted a government where they could have a voice. Why would cultural changes in the far future deter them from creating their own government?


----------



## aleazk

I think I'm going to quit composing music. I have started with it just for the fun of doing it and nothing more. But then it became more serious, in the sense I started to invest more time and energy to the thing. But, because of this, now I'm in a critical point: my compositional ambitions and ideas are way more developed than my actual technical abilities for realizing them. It's clear to me that the next step necessarily involves taking some very serious composition lessons at a professional/university level if I want to do something beyond some amateur pieces of erratic quality. It would be just a waste of time, not to mention frustrating, in trying to pursue with my current abilities. 
But I don't have the time for taking these lessons because of my career in physics. So, to avoid frustration, I think I will fully devote my energies only to my career from now on.


----------



## Kopachris

Little soul, big world. Eat, sleep, and eat. Many souls.

They weren't cows inside. They were waiting to be, but they forgot. Now they see sky and they remember what they are.

(I went outside today. Note to self: rough granite is almost as bad as broken glass; don't walk on it barefoot. Another note to self: find the sunscreen before next hike--I've gotten too used to walking at night.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> I see no non-religious grounds for gay marriage opposition


What about... um... biology?..


----------



## Ukko

SiegendesLicht said:


> What about... um... biology?..


I'm thinking that you're thinking procreation.


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> What about... um... biology?..


What of biology? I fail to see your argument.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> What of biology? I fail to see your argument.


Well, there are males that are equipped with certain body parts and females that have certain differing body parts, and the two are built in such a way that they kind of fit together, and after that babies are born, and that is why male and female human beings enter into a sort of agreement so they can live together and share things and raise babies together, and that is how mankind survives and increases, and this sort of agreement is called marriage.

Anyway, I'd rather not go further into this topic because I don't want to put off anybody more than I already have.

I am just back from a very nice Beethoven concert. The program was the 2nd piano concerto and the 6th "Pastoral" symphony, and I enjoyed both a lot.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, there are males that are equipped with certain body parts and females that have certain differing body parts, and the two are built in such a way that they kind of fit together, and after that babies are born, and that is why male and female human being enter into a sort of agreement so they can live together and share things and raise babies together, and that is how mankind survives and increases, and this sort of agreement is called marriage.
> 
> Anyway, I'd rather not go further into this topic because I don't want to put off anybody more than I already have.
> 
> I am just back from a very nice Beethoven concert. The program was the 2nd piano concerto and the 6th "Pastoral" symphony, and I enjoyed both a lot.


The like was about your great Beethoven concert, but i can't agree with your views about samesex marriage.
His 6th?!?! Its one of my favorites, the first movement is so calm,joyful and graceful!


----------



## EricABQ

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, there are males that are equipped with certain body parts and females that have certain differing body parts, and the two are built in such a way that they kind of fit together, and after that babies are born, and that is why male and female human beings enter into a sort of agreement so they can live together and share things and raise babies together, and that is how mankind survives and increases, and this sort of agreement is called marriage.


And how is allowing gay couples to get married going to negatively affect all the straight couples who want to get married and have babies?

And you are aware that gay couples are raising babies now too, right?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Well, Beethoven also came to the world in the abovementioned way.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EricABQ said:


> And you are aware that gay couples are raising babies now too, right?


Yes, but they cannot produce new life on their own, that is why I think such an arrangement should be better called "partnership", "civil union", whatever, with the term "marriage" reserved to a relationship that at least has creative potential, even if it is not yet realized.


----------



## EricABQ

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, but they cannot produce new life on their own,


Neither can infertile straight couples.

But like I said, allowing gay couples access to the benefits and responsibilities of marriage does nothing to negatively affect the ability of straight couples to marry and procreate, so I can't imagine why someone would have an issue with it unless they just think of gay people as somehow less worthy of participating fully in society.


----------



## EricABQ

Man, it's hot as hell today.

Third hottest June on record here, and we are at about %10 of our normal rainfall for the year.

I fully expect the entire state to spontaneously combust at any moment.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EricABQ said:


> Neither can infertile straight couples.
> 
> But like I said, allowing gay couples access to the benefits and responsibilities of marriage does nothing to negatively affect the ability of straight couples to marry and procreate, so I can't imagine why someone would have an issue with it unless they just think of gay people as somehow less worthy of participating fully in society.


Yeah, right, the modern trick of shaming your opponent into submission. What's next, a Nazi reference?


----------



## EricABQ

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeah, right, the modern trick of shaming your opponent into submission.


How am I trying to "shame you into submission?" By opposing marriage equality, a person is, in fact, treating gay couples as less worthy of participating fully in society. You may think you have legitimate reasons for denying them that full participation, but you are definitely in favor of not treating them equally. There's really no disputing that.


----------



## Crudblud

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeah, right, the modern trick of shaming your opponent into submission. What's next, a Nazi reference?


Who's playing tricks; the person with a legitimately on-topic rebuttal or the person who randomly brings up Nazis in a backhanded attempt at diverting the discussion? Your response is filibuster.


----------



## Ingélou

belfastboy said:


> Awake, 04.20am. suffering from hellish hay fever symptoms - :-(


Yes, sympathy, I've got blocked sinuses at present, from the same horrible pollen allergy. I know so many people who are suffering. It seems a worse year than usual. Is it because the trees are flowering late this year & bumping into humid weather that spreads their pollen? (Probably a half-baked theory, but hey, you have to improvise something.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

What participation am I denying them by saying that the term "marriage" should be reserved for a union between man and woman, with at least a hypothetical chance of creating a new human being on their own?

...The only _real_ friend (as opposed to people from a "contact list") I have on this board, is gay, so....

Anyway, I am through with this topic. I don't want to antagonize anyone more than I have already done, and I am here to learn about music, not to stir up controversy on every single potentially controversial matter. Sometimes I tend to forget that.

... And that Beethoven's 6th was truly great....


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ahhh! You can just feel the love!


----------



## Sonata

There is no imperative set by the govt that straight married couples must try to conceive progeny. Thank goodness. There are in fact all manner of treatments allowing prevention of such. No basis to deny marriage on account of the abscence of procreation, neither by choice nor inability.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pre thanks for your indulgence. This bears repeating. 

*"It's always enjoyable to see Boston sports fans get kicked in the teeth."*


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaneyes said:


> Pre thanks for your indulgence. This bears repeating.
> 
> *"It's always enjoyable to see Boston sports fans get kicked in the teeth."*


Ouch and ouch again....


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Man, it's hot as hell today.
> 
> Third hottest June on record here, and we are at about  of our normal rainfall for the year.
> 
> I fully expect the entire state to spontaneously combust at any moment.


There must be some place where you can enjoy a flood. Missed Calgary last week.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

EricABQ said:


> And how is allowing gay couples to get married going to negatively affect all the straight couples who want to get married and have babies?
> 
> And you are aware that gay couples are raising babies now too, right?


First of all, I am against gay marriage and homosexuality. Mainly for reasons found in the Bible, but also for biological reasons as well. Nobody is born a homosexual. They may have a genetic tendency toward homosexual behavior, but they become homosexuals mainly because of influence. Thus, a child raised by two gay parents will most likely become homosexual, even though they may have no genetic tendency towards that lifestyle. Their parents influenced them. It works just like alcoholics and drug-addicts. While they may have a genetic tendency towards these behaviors, they are not born alcoholics or drug-addicts. When gay people say "I was born this way", a drug-addict could just as easily say the same. While people are called bigots because they believe homosexuality is wrong, nobody who runs rehabilitation centers for alcoholics are considered bigots.

Second, whenever a minority starts to complain that they are being treated unfairly, their catchphrase is "we want equality!". Now in the past, they say they want equality, but they tend to move past equality to the point where they begin to fight for superiority, still under the name of equality. This is why women and blacks are treated better than white males nowadays. Thus, judging by what history has shown, if gay people continue to push for "equality", straight couples will eventually be negatively affected the same way white males are today.

By the way, I am in no way sexist or racist. I was only using them as examples.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, there are males that are equipped with certain body parts and females that have certain differing body parts, and the two are built in such a way that they kind of fit together, and after that babies are born, and that is why male and female human beings enter into a sort of agreement so they can live together and share things and raise babies together, and that is how mankind survives and increases, and this sort of agreement is called marriage.
> 
> Anyway, I'd rather not go further into this topic because I don't want to put off anybody more than I already have....


No positions? Damn!


----------



## EricABQ

JohannesBrahms said:


> By the way, I am in no way sexist or racist. I was only using them as examples.


It's kind of funny how it works out that the only people who have to point out that they are not racist or sexist are the people who say racist and sexist things.


----------



## Sonata

JohannesBrahms said:


> First of all, I am against gay marriage and homosexuality. Mainly for reasons found in the Bible, but also for biological reasons as well. Nobody is born a homosexual. They may have a genetic tendency toward homosexual behavior, but they become homosexuals mainly because of influence. Thus, a child raised by two gay parents will most likely become homosexual, even though they may have no genetic tendency towards that lifestyle. Their parents influenced them. It works just like alcoholics and drug-addicts. While they may have a genetic tendency towards these behaviors, they are not born alcoholics or drug-addicts. When gay people say "I was born this way", a drug-addict could just as easily say the same. While people are called bigots because they believe homosexuality is wrong, nobody who runs rehabilitation centers for alcoholics are considered bigots.
> 
> Second, whenever a minority starts to complain that they are being treated unfairly, their catchphrase is "we want equality!". Now in the past, they say they want equality, but they tend to move past equality to the point where they begin to fight for superiority, still under the name of equality. This is why women and blacks are treated better than white males nowadays. Thus, judging by what history has shown, if gay people continue to push for "equality", straight couples will eventually be negatively affected the same way white males are today.
> 
> By the way, I am in no way sexist or racist. I was only using them as examples.


1) cite scientific evidence about increased tendency to be gay if you're raised by gay parents. Not conjecture.
2) I respect the right to religious beliefs. However, we live in a nation that has separation of church and state. Your beliefs hold no basis for restriction of marriage in this nation.
3) see my previous post on the biology argument. Holds no water if opposite gender married couples choose not to procreate and have that freedom.


----------



## Sonata

And for that matter, if homosexual couples have the biologically "incorrect" intimacy, perhaps married opposite sex couples should only have the life affirming and life creating kind of intimacy, and NOT the other options.


----------



## Vaneyes

JohannesBrahms said:


> First of all, I am against gay marriage and homosexuality. Mainly for reasons found in the Bible, but also for biological reasons as well. Nobody is born a homosexual. They may have a genetic tendency toward homosexual behavior, but they become homosexuals mainly because of influence. Thus, a child raised by two gay parents will most likely become homosexual, even though they may have no genetic tendency towards that lifestyle. Their parents influenced them. It works just like alcoholics and drug-addicts. While they may have a genetic tendency towards these behaviors, they are not born alcoholics or drug-addicts. When gay people say "I was born this way", a drug-addict could just as easily say the same. While people are called bigots because they believe homosexuality is wrong, nobody who runs rehabilitation centers for alcoholics are considered bigots.
> 
> Second, whenever a minority starts to complain that they are being treated unfairly, their catchphrase is "we want equality!". Now in the past, they say they want equality, but they tend to move past equality to the point where they begin to fight for superiority, still under the name of equality. This is why women and blacks are treated better than white males nowadays. Thus, judging by what history has shown, if gay people continue to push for "equality", straight couples will eventually be negatively affected the same way white males are today.
> 
> By the way, I am in no way sexist or racist. I was only using them as examples.


That goes without saying. I understand.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> And for that matter, if homosexual couples have the biologically "incorrect" intimacy, perhaps married opposite sex couples should only have the life affirming and life creating kind of intimacy, and NOT the other options.


Okay, now I'm getting really curious.


----------



## Mesa

That's it, i'm rewriting the Bible in gay. 

Modelling Jesus on disco legend Sylvester. Oscar Wilde will be the basis of Noah, purely to make the Ark stories less mind numbing for children.

Any other casting suggestions?


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Sonata said:


> 1) cite scientific evidence about increased tendency to be gay if you're raised by gay parents. Not conjecture.
> 2) I respect the right to religious beliefs. However, we live in a nation that has separation of church and state. Your beliefs hold no basis for restriction of marriage in this nation.
> 3) see my previous post on the biology argument. Holds no water if opposite gender married couples choose not to procreate and have that freedom.


1. I meant to say "more likely", not "most likely". I have no evidence to back it up. I meant it as a theory, but I expressed it as a fact, which I did not mean to do.

2. I said nothing about straight and gay couples' ability to procreate, so I don't know how that applies to my argument.


----------



## Sonata

JohannesBrahms said:


> 2. I said nothing about straight and gay couples' ability to procreate, so I don't know how that applies to my argument.


You're right, withdrawn then. Sorry.


----------



## Ukko

Yeah, _Sonata_, quit picking on poor _JB_, he's got enough problems without you reading the _gist_ of his messages. It was good ol' _SiegendesLicht_ who got into details with the body parts thing. Pretty darn scientific, I thought.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> Any other casting suggestions?


If I may be so bold, I have a suggestion for the part of the *** that Jesus rode into Jerusalem on.


----------



## Mesa

The *** riding scene in my version differs enormously.


----------



## Crudblud

Mesa said:


> The *** riding scene in my version differs enormously.


Okay Derek Jarman, the jig is up, put the camera down and step towards the wall, slowly.


----------



## Kopachris

This is not the place for a debate. Keep it to the social groups or private messaging, please.

I am quite sunburned from my walk this morning.


----------



## BurningDesire

Getting over a cold, but still have an pretty bad cough. Also I really like my first job


----------



## Ramako

I arrived in Greece. It is pretty hot and I'm hoping to enjoy a good holiday. I may get some good stuff done as well.


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> I think I'm going to quit composing music. I have started with it just for the fun of doing it and nothing more. But then it became more serious, in the sense I started to invest more time and energy to the thing. But, because of this, now I'm in a critical point: my compositional ambitions and ideas are way more developed than my actual technical abilities for realizing them. It's clear to me that the next step necessarily involves taking some very serious composition lessons at a professional/university level if I want to do something beyond some amateur pieces of erratic quality. It would be just a waste of time, not to mention frustrating, in trying to pursue with my current abilities.
> But I don't have the time for taking these lessons because of my career in physics. So, to avoid frustration, I think I will fully devote my energies only to my career from now on.


I understand your frustration entirely, though perhaps not fully. I foresaw it to some extent, which is partly why I am taking a music degree rather than a maths one.

All I would say is not to underestimate the effect of giving it up, which I say from the opposite end of having stopped doing maths (next thing to theoretical physics, especially as I never got far enough to determine between pure and applied). Maths cultivates a certain set of skills, and a type of thinking, and therefore, to some extent, character. When I stopped doing it, these sort of drifted. I imagine that in giving up composition the principle would be the same, if from the other end so to speak. I cannot say it would be good or bad - but I do imagine it would have an effect.


----------



## aleazk

Ramako said:


> I understand your frustration entirely, though perhaps not fully. I foresaw it to some extent, which is partly why I am taking a music degree rather than a maths one.
> 
> All I would say is not to underestimate the effect of giving it up, which I say from the opposite end of having stopped doing maths (next thing to theoretical physics, especially as I never got far enough to determine between pure and applied). Maths cultivates a certain set of skills, and a type of thinking, and therefore, to some extent, character. When I stopped doing it, these sort of drifted. I imagine that in giving up composition the principle would be the same, if from the other end so to speak. I cannot say it would be good or bad - but I do imagine it would have an effect.


Yes, that's true. But I guess I will enter that door and see what's in the other side then. As you say, we cannot say if it will be good or bad. Time will say I guess. But the decision is right now taken. I simply cannot invest my time in that activity because it would be a waste. I have tons of physics books to read. When I finished some of my latest pieces I listened to them and I realized I have wasted a lot of time and energy on them, but they have no artistic value at all, I was daydreaming if I thought I could fulfill what I wanted with my current abilities. I would not have a problem if I could get some fun from the process. But in the moment I realized that I wouldn't be able to do what I dreamed, it's just pure frustration. I'm in a dead end road.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Mesa said:


> The *** riding scene in my version differs enormously.


That's alright. Rewriting the bible covers a lot of territory. I'm sure you've got loads of room to work something in.


----------



## Sonata

No more than 7.5-8 hours seperate me from a 9 day vacation. NINE DAYS. I am thrilled. And it's been a good work day to boot, and going quickly.


----------



## BurningDesire

Also I'm very happy that gay rights are gaining some victories ^_^ now if only trans rights could get something truly substantial...


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> Also I'm very happy that gay rights are gaining some victories ^_^ now if only trans rights could get something truly substantial...


Its gonna take a while since homosexuality isn't something you choose, as the great wisdom states " Attracion isn't a choiche", but trans sexual is something that you choose to be yourself.

I have nothing against it but i am just saying that it's gonna take while.


----------



## EricABQ

With regards to my comment about how hot it is here, I just saw that it is about 115 in Phoenix.

So, I guess I should just take my 99 and be content.


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> Its gonna take a while since homosexuality isn't something you choose, as the great wisdom states " Attracion isn't a choiche", but trans sexual is something that you choose to be yourself.
> 
> I have nothing against it but i am just saying that it's gonna take while.


Being trans isn't a choice o_o Why would anybody choose to be part of the most oppressed and misunderstood group in the world?


----------



## Ukko

BurningDesire said:


> Being trans isn't a choice o_o Why would anybody choose to be part of the most oppressed and misunderstood group in the world?


I suspect that _jani_ is confused by the terminology; 'trans' doesn't really do it.


----------



## moody

BlazeGlory said:


> That's alright. Rewriting the bible covers a lot of territory. I'm sure you've got loads of room to work something in.


I don't think I like the sound of that one bit.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I suspect that _jani_ is confused by the terminology; 'trans' doesn't really do it.


He's certainly got me confused for sure.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Its gonna take a while since homosexuality isn't something you choose, as the great wisdom states " Attracion isn't a choiche", but trans sexual is something that you choose to be yourself.
> 
> I have nothing against it but i am just saying that it's gonna take while.


You're confusing sex change surgery (transsexual) with gender identity (transgender), the two are quite different. For instance, I know a female>male transgender who is not going to have the surgery but still identifies as a man.


----------



## BlazeGlory

moody said:


> I don't think I like the sound of that one bit.


How's this? You've got room enough and then some.


----------



## Novelette

EricABQ said:


> With regards to my comment about how hot it is here, I just saw that it is about 115 in Phoenix.
> 
> So, I guess I should just take my 99 and be content.


I feel like the recent coolness we've had in Florida has been compensated for by the recent heat in the West! I hope you're all doing all right over there. Today's high was 84, about 10 degrees Fahrenheit less than we would typically see. When this weather front moves on, the inferno will return. =\


----------



## belfastboy

Getting read for my graduation!!


----------



## belfastboy

*lolololo*









lovely ......lol


----------



## clavichorder

I heard Booker T. Jones live last night at a jazz club with my family. Way different than any concert I've been to in a while and despite my current depressive issues, I found it very enjoyable, and fresh.


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> View attachment 20318
> 
> 
> lovely ......lol


In what countries you havee too weat that kinda fancy clothing when you graduate?


----------



## moody

jani said:


> In what countries you havee too weat that kinda fancy clothing when you graduate?


In nearly all of them.


----------



## Kopachris

moody said:


> In nearly all of them.


Finland's education system, despite being extremely effective, is quite relaxed compared to most of the first world.

Or at least, that's what I've heard.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> In what countries you havee too weat that kinda fancy clothing when you graduate?


Okay! You've piqued my interest! Did you graduate from a school in Finland and, if so, did you have a formal graduation ceremony and did you or did you not wear some kind of fancy clothing?


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> In what countries you havee too weat that kinda fancy clothing when you graduate?


 I have found that you possibly wear just a cap so I can understand your surprise at seeing the robe in the graduation photo.


----------



## cwarchc

Well I'm back.
Bet you didn't miss me?

Just had 2 fabulous weeks in the Highlands of Scotland
The first week on the Black Isle, watching one of Europe's largest pod of Bottlenose Dolphins off Channory Point
Then onto the West Coast overlooking the islands of Eigg & Rum
No internet, No TV 
Pure bliss
Shame I had to come back to reality?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night, I returned from the 2013 Marina Piccinini Summer Flute Master Classes, held at the Peabody Conservatory! I have so much to say about it that I can't possibly say it all, but I will give an overview of some of the things I experienced this past week.

On a typical day, we all get up early in the morning to practice, even as early as 7AM. I had to rehearse early in the morning with pianists the day I actually played in the masterclass, which was 9AM-1PM everyday. Those master classes were _phenomenal_, Marina could diagnose the issues with each and ever flutist, and gave very specific ideas and suggestions to help everyone, myself included. The greatest parts were when she demonstrated herself on her gorgeous flute. No one, not even the professional participants could sound like her. As I expected, I was among the youngest people at the college level participant level, but there were 2 people my age there as well, one from a Conservatory, another from a State School. All of the people, including the high school level players were all excellent, particularly the grad students. After the masterclasses, more practicing or 2nd rehearsal with a pianist, and usually a lecture on various subjects in the afternoon. Also there was a "Control your Breath" class that involved things like Tai-Chi, Yoga, Pilates, etc. At night, similar things. So basically, sleep, eat, and flute-related stuff was all we did, for 5 days. On the last day (which was yesterday), we all performed our best works in an evening public recital, and I did one of the harder works of the evening, the Dutilleux Sonatine. I was very happy with that performance, it meant a lot to me to be able to do it. The Dutilleux Sonatine is going to haunt me for many years forward, it's a Grad School Audition work. Marina told me afterwards that I was among those nominated in the class for most improvement, and that was also very encouraging.

_Everyone _there was really nice too. One may think that when in the midst of a lot musicians who are at the same level, we tense up and act competitive, maybe brag or make snobbish comments here and there, essentially trying to "one-up" each other. But that didn't happen at all. Everyone was really supportive, and I had great conversations with the flutists of all ages. Everyone felt very free to compliment, and there really wasn't any criticism at each other (we left that to Marina :lol. I could tell who were better, more experienced players, and I sometimes felt a little twinge of regret that I didn't have the same opportunities as them, however, I proved to be on their level nonetheless. I probably had the cheapest flute there (almost all the conservatory flutists had gold flutes), but I felt encouraged, thinking, "well, if I can already sound as good as them now, imagine me playing on a flute of the same caliber as these other players?" So, I was hopeful for my own skills. However, now begins a lot of contemplation of what to do next, about getting a new flute. It's a long process, and it all starts with what I want out of a flute. I _really _like my Lafin headjoint, so I'm considering getting a new flute with the same maker for the headjoint, a whole new instrument. That means breaking the bank _big _time, so I have to be very wise in my decision.

Another thing, I've resolved that from this summer forward, I'm going to try to be more well-rounded in my practice sessions, i.e. doing more varied exercises for tone, technique, etc., and overall practicing more each day. I hope this next fall, I can be even more disciplined than ever, and really dig my heels in, the way I could see other players were.

Overall, it was an extraordinary experience, one of a lifetime. I may go back there again for another summer, I know I'm going to be a favorite there. If not, I hope I go on to bigger and better things, because I feel like I'm on my way for that.


----------



## Ingélou

It sounds absolutely wonderful. I'm glad you had such an inspiring experience.


----------



## BlazeGlory

cwarchc said:


> Well I'm back.
> Bet you didn't miss me?
> 
> Just had 2 fabulous weeks in the Highlands of Scotland
> The first week on the Black Isle, watching one of Europe's largest pod of Bottlenose Dolphins off Channory Point
> Then onto the West Coast overlooking the islands of Eigg & Rum
> No internet, No TV
> Pure bliss
> Shame I had to come back to reality?


Sounds like you had a great time. What was the first thing you did when you got home? Turn on the TV or the computer?


----------



## clavichorder

BlazeGlory said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. I can accept the fact that maybe I can't afford a 2 week vacation but doggone it, why am I forced to watch TV and go on the Internet?


A bit of preachy rhyming:

The TV and the internet
Tend to make me upset
When they take too much time
Like now with this useless rhyme
You know what I say
Pick up an instrument and play
There is hardly a better way
To spend your day


----------



## BlazeGlory

clavichorder said:


> A bit of preachy rhyming:
> 
> The TV and the internet
> Tend to make me upset
> When they take too much time
> Like now with this useless rhyme
> You know what I say
> Pick up an instrument and play
> There is hardly a better way
> To spend your day


And when you've finished playing your tune
And realize it's near the end of June
You may want to check out the beaches
And find something new that life teaches
Get out and take in the fresh air
And always remember never despair
When things don't quite work out your way
The sun will rise on a brand new day


----------



## cwarchc

BlazeGlory said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. What was the first thing you did when you got home? Turn on the TV or the computer?


Washing machine, we left my 2 sons home alone
So you can guess what state the house was in???


----------



## belfastboy

jani said:


> In what countries you havee too weat that kinda fancy clothing when you graduate?


Ireland - the only part of the ceremony I'm looking forward to is the pipe organist! Very formal academic procession at the beginning, entering the academic hall to the very loud welcome of the pipe organ! Heaven!


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> Okay! You've piqued my interest! Did you graduate from a school in Finland and, if so, did you have a formal graduation ceremony and did you or did you not wear some kind of fancy clothing?


Not a fancy school cape or what it is, i wore a blazer and jeans and normal sneakers.


----------



## jani

Yesterday i was at the dancefloor and all the sudden some woman came and kissed me, i didn't even saw her face before she vanished back into the crowd, also someone threw a glass on my face ( Thank god that it was made from plastic.), I guess i am doing something right if i evoke both sexual&agressive strong reactions on other people.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Yesterday i was at the dancefloor and all the sudden some woman came and kissed me, i didn't even saw her face before she vanished back into the crowd, also someone threw a glass on my face ( Thank god that it was made from plastic.), I guess i am doing something right if i evoke both sexual&agressive strong reactions on other people.


Sounds like some kind of game. "I dare you to throw a glass on the face of the first guy I kiss."


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> Sounds like some kind of game. "I dare you to throw a glass on the face of the first guy I kiss."


The events were at least one hour apart.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> The events were at least one hour apart.


The glass thrower was a slow drinker.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> I guess i am doing something right if i evoke both sexual&agressive strong reactions on other people.


After reading your posts I lose my desire and feel like kicking a dog.


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> After reading your posts I lose my desire and feel like kicking a dog.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clavichorder

BlazeGlory said:


> And when you've finished playing your tune
> And realize it's near the end of June
> You may want to check out the beaches
> And find something new that life teaches
> Get out and take in the fresh air
> And always remember never despair
> When things don't quite work out your way
> The sun will rise on a brand new day


I have not gotten out much, this rings true. And I'd been thinking of the beach! Maybe tonight.


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> Ireland - the only part of the ceremony I'm looking forward to is the pipe organist! Very formal academic procession at the beginning, entering the academic hall to the very loud welcome of the pipe organ! Heaven!


When ever i see or hear the word Ireland i think of this great man.


----------



## Mesa

I've discovered two things today:

1. It is a terrible feeling that you get after you make a grown man tremble.

2. An incredibly efficient way of dispersing unwelcome bedroom loiterers is insinuating that you need to play a solo on Satan's flute.


----------



## BlazeGlory

I'm going to bed now. When I get up in the morning I'm going to log on to TC and find out if I made it back to my own reality.


----------



## Crudblud

Mesa said:


> I've discovered two things today:
> 
> 1. It is a terrible feeling that you get after you make a grown man tremble.
> 
> 2. An incredibly efficient way of dispersing unwelcome bedroom loiterers is insinuating that you need to play a solo on Satan's flute.


I have noted it down in my personal history of the world. Your knowledge shall be shared for millennia to come, good sir.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> I have noted it down in my personal history of the world. Your knowledge shall be shared for millennia to come, good sir.


If I don't forget it by the end of the week I will seriously be considering suicide (or worse).


----------



## aszkid

I'm finally on vacations, away from school for two months. Time to learn adequate physics, maths, music theory and listen to more music!


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> If I don't forget it by the end of the week I will seriously be considering suicide (or worse).


You will remember, whether you want to or not.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> You will remember, whether you want to or not.


If things get any worse here I'll be praying for Alzheimers.

Seems as though you plan to publish your personal history of the world. I guess you were not being honest when you said you didn't want to be remembered for anything.

I believe I have come up with a plan of my own. From now on when I see the avatar of someone that I know has never posted anything that I would consider appropriate I will just move on.


----------



## BlazeGlory

BlazeGlory said:


> I'm going to bed now. When I get up in the morning I'm going to log on to TC and find out if I made it back to my own reality.


No! No! I'm still here! (flush) Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> Seems as though you plan to publish your personal history of the world. I guess you were not being honest when you said you didn't want to be remembered for anything.


I didn't say I didn't want to be remembered, I said I wouldn't know whether I was or not and so it did not matter to me personally. Not wanting to be remembered would suggest that I have a reason to care whether I am remembered or not, but I do not. Also, I will publish my personal history of the world under a pseudonym.


----------



## Guest

I bought a 2013 VW Passat TDI SEL yesterday! (I traded in my 2008 BMW 328i.) Compared to the BMW, the Passat has:

1) smoother, more quiet ride
2) roomier interior, both front and rear
3) better stereo
4) 40 mpg
5) better bluetooth phone integration
6) looks as good or better

OK, it might not have the BMW's road-gripping handling, but it handles plenty well enough. All in all, I greatly prefer the Passat, and it represents one heck of a good value. Last year it was Motor Trend's Car of the Year. Good enough for me!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> You will remember, whether you want to or not.


I will remember what?


----------



## Ramako

My results came through for my first-year exams, and I scraped a first, essentially solely on the basis of my Haydn essay. This means I get a new gown next year, and I think some money as well, which is all helpful too, and even more love for Haydn at the moment


----------



## Ingélou

Well done, Ramako! You have done yourself, and Haydn, proud! :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

I start my secondment for a new team tomorrow.
I now have 2 months to convince them that they really need me as a permanent team member


----------



## jani

On my way to work today, ( got my part-time job as a mover back after i finished my service)i proved that classical music is dangerous, i passed the stop that i was supposed to get off on with two stops because i was too concetrated to listening to Beethovens 5th symphony.
I noticed that there was bus going to opposite direction and i got into it and got into work in time.


----------



## Taggart

BlazeGlory said:


> I will remember what?


Where you put your glasses?


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> On my way to work today, ( got my part-time job as a mover back after i finished my service)i proved that classical music is dangerous, i passed the stop that i was supposed to get off on with two stops because i was too concetrated to listening to Beethovens 5th symphony.
> I noticed that there was bus going to opposite direction and i got into it and got into work in time.


One for the serendipity thread


----------



## Kopachris

We had a huge nonfunctional '89 Chevy Blazer (the one with the 5.7L V8) sitting at my aunt's house. Finally got it running today and drove it home. Needs some work still--needs an oil change and needs the coolant system flushed for starters. Overheats real bad.

Also, I have a job interview tomorrow morning after work.


----------



## belfastboy

graduated


----------



## jani

belfastboy said:


> View attachment 20491
> View attachment 20492
> graduated


Congratulations, Here is a song that fits for your situation.


----------



## BlazeGlory

I would like to share my experiences over the last few months of being a member of TC. 

First, it may come as a shock to you that I have nearly zero interest in classical music. I am here for the sole reason that I had a piece of music that I had hoped could be identified. As it turned out, there was zero interest in my post. I guess turnabout is fair play. In the pursuing days I was able to ID other requests which was somewhat satisfying. Then something happened that has proved to be a fatal mistake for me. I wandered on to some of the other boards.

Since then I have been given a warning for insulting another member and, to use the terminology from a previous post, gotten no good reaction for posting what I felt to be a defense of the same member in what I believed was an insult. I'm pretty sure that a rebuttal was posted to counter mine but I have not read it. In fact I have not read a single post since my last one nor will I be reading any hence forth so I will be leaving here with a clean conscience.

I have had the extreme displeasure to read someone's envisionment of the desecration of the Holy Bible, and while I was relieved to see that no likes were given I was shocked and alarmed that the moderators allowed it to remain on the board.

There are a few of you that I will miss. You are most likely nearer my age and share similar ideologies.

For the most part it has been an experience which may eventually prove to be helpful to me.

And now, without further ado, I bid you farewell. May God bless you and grant each of you your just rewards.

ps: Moderators: if you haven't already, please permanently ban me from this website. Sometimes temptation is difficult to avoid.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, I am sorry - don't know if you will be reading this, but God bless you too, and have a nice life!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BlazeGlory said:


> ps: Moderators: if you haven't already, please permanently ban me from this website. Sometimes temptation is difficult to avoid.


I'm afraid we can't do that unless you intentionally provoke us. But I'll be sad to see you gone, Blaze. Maybe one day you'll come back, when you have a new piece of classical music that you like.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yesterday, I was listening to some excerpts of Glazunov's Seasons op. 67, Jose Serebrier conducting. Glazunov must have found out, because he came to me at dinner last night and offered me the _whole _Seasons (same performers) on the radio. How sweet of him! ^_^ It sparked a long conversation about Glazunov with my parents (they witnessed this all), and were asking questions about him.


----------



## jani

I am happy to report that after 4-5 days only taking cold showers my hair has improved, it looks thicker more alive, it feels more smooth etc... I have tried hair products shampoos,hair conditioners but cold showers really have had a better effect.
So do you want better hair cheaply?
Just take cold showers!  
Also i have learned to enjoy from cold showers as well.


----------



## Ingélou

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :lol:


----------



## jani

Ingenue said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :lol:


If it doensn't effect to your breathing when you step under the shower the water isn''t cold enough.
I always have to almost tap dance for few seconds to get used to it.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> If it doensn't effect to your breathing when you step under the shower the water isn''t cold enough.
> I always have to almost tap dance for few seconds to get used to it.


There is absolutely no way anyone is going to persuade me to suffer through that for the sake of my hair: it sits on my head and I treat it with minimal maintenance.


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> There is absolutely no way anyone is going to persuade me to suffer through that for the sake of my hair: it sits on my head and I treat it with minimal maintenance.


There are loads of other benfits as well.
http://www.examiner.com/article/benefits-of-taking-cold-showers

Some cultures use cold showers and baths because they cure many aliments.

Cold showers strengthen your immunity. People who take cold showers rarely have colds, the flu, infections and some forms of cancer. The increased metabolic rate resulting from the body's attempt to warm itself up, activates the immune system and releases more white blood cells in response.

Cold showers improve your blood circulation. The natural tendency of the body when it is cold is that your blood rapidly circulates to your vital organs to keep them warm, which increases your overall blood circulation. Good circulation improves the performance of your system help you look and feel better.

Cold showers regulate your body temperature. Cold showers activate the body's adaptive repair systems. If you suffer from chronically cold hands and feet, or if you sweat a lot, try taking a cold shower.

Cold showers promote weight loss and increases your metabolism. An increased metabolism leads to more weight loss. Could a cold shower be your key to weight loss?

Cold showers alleviates depression Cold showers can prevent depression, and if you are already depressed, a cold shower will surely help you. Research at the Department of Radiation Oncology at Virginia Commonwealth University in Richmond, Virginia indicates that cold water has a stimulating effect on the brains "blue spot." This is the main source of noradrenaline, a chemical that might be used to help alleviate depression.

Cold showers improve your lymphatic movement. Cold showers cause whole-body contraction and this works excellently with the lymph system, squeezing the fluid up through the body.

Cold showers deepens your breathing. Taking cold showers opens up your lungs much like strenuous physical exercise does and results in a higher average intake of oxygen, which is good for many things like not feeling tired during the day and doing better at sports or other exercises.

Cold showers keep skin and hair healthy. It is well known that hot water dries out your skin and hair. On the other hand, cold water can make your hair look shinier and your skin look healthier by tightening cuticles and pores, preventing them from getting clogged. This helps to reduce blemishes like acne. Cold water helps to squeeze toxins and waste products out of the skin. Cold water closes the cuticle which makes the hair stronger and prevents dirt from easily accumulating within your scalp.

Cold water increases energy and produces a sense of well being. A cold shower can leave you feeling invigorated and energized. The heart starts pumping, and the rush of blood through the body helps shake off the lethargy of the previous night's sleep. Many people swear that cold showers are a definite stress reducer.

Cold showers increase hormone production. You probably already about this benefit. Cold showers increases hormone production and activity by giving the body's glands a boost. Cold showers can be of great benefit to the reproductive system when trying to conceive a child.

If you are convinced about the health benefits, take this advice before you begin to use cold showers.

Making a drastic change in temperature would be too much a stress to your body. Therefore, begin to take cold showers gradually. A great way to implement cold showers into your daily routine is by turning the water to cold for the last 30 seconds to a minute of your shower. Give it a try and see what benefits you experience. Maybe the secret to the all that ails you is in the faucet on the right.

Also cold showers are nothing compared to this Finnish wintertime tradition.









And yes, people swim on that water.


----------



## Ingélou

Sounds brrrrilliant, Jani. 
I love, I absolutely love, the theory.

And I hate, I absolutely dread, the reality! 

(Though you *have* cheered me up with an image of *that tap dance*!  )


----------



## moody

jani said:


> I am happy to report that after 4-5 days only taking cold showers my hair has improved, it looks thicker more alive, it feels more smooth etc... I have tried hair products shampoos,hair conditioners but cold showers really have had a better effect.
> So do you want better hair cheaply?
> Just take cold showers!
> Also i have learned to enjoy from cold showers as well.


I can't tell you how glad I am to hear this various information! Which brochure did you copy the longer one from ?


----------



## Ingélou

Don't try the cold showers yourself, moody. It will rust your helmet.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Don't try the cold showers yourself, moody. It will rust your helmet.


When you say helmet ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, you must understand that there are ways that Finns deal with the cold. They use the _sauna_. My brother and father in particular like to take cold showers after being in the sauna, because when you get really hot, it feels good to have cold water on you. When my brother studied abroad in Finland, he went in saunas with people who then went out in the snow to cool off immediately after. When I was Finland the last few times, the saunas I went into were by lakes, so you just jump straight in afterward. You have to be really hot in order for it to work, if you aren't heated up enough, the cold water will be almost unbearable.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, you must understand that there are ways that Finns deal with the cold. They use the _sauna_. My brother and father in particular like to take cold showers after being in the sauna, because when you get really hot, it feels good to have cold water on you. When my brother studied abroad in Finland, he went in saunas with people who then went out in the snow to cool off immediately after. When I was Finland the last few times, the saunas I went into were by lakes, so you just jump straight in afterward. You have to be really hot in order for it to work, if you aren't heated up enough, the cold water will be almost unbearable.


I rarely go into sauna because we only have electric one and it sucks, only the good ol' wooden saunas are good.

So i just take a cold shower, continue what ever i was gonna do next..


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> I am happy to report that after 4-5 days only taking cold showers my hair has improved, it looks thicker more alive, it feels more smooth etc... I have tried hair products shampoos,hair conditioners but cold showers really have had a better effect.
> So do you want better hair cheaply?
> Just take cold showers!
> Also i have learned to enjoy from cold showers as well.


To improve my hair, I just stopped using shampoo..
<_<
>_>

Just run my hands through it under the warm water to get any excess oil off. Remaining oil is natural and helps keep the hair healthy. Hair does not feel oily afterwards. Just healthy.

And I can still enjoy a warm shower.


----------



## Blue Hour

jani said:


> I am happy to report that after 4-5 days only taking cold showers my hair has improved, it looks thicker more alive, it feels more smooth etc... I have tried hair products shampoos,hair conditioners but cold showers really have had a better effect.
> So do you want better hair cheaply?
> Just take cold showers!
> Also i have learned to enjoy from cold showers as well.


Cold water closes the hair shaft that's all your hair isn't any different I'm afraid. Even though it may look and feel better it hasn't changed. :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

I have to say, this having a holiday on a Thursday and then having to come back to work on a Friday is total **. If I were dictator of the U.S, I would declare that Independance day shall be celebrated on the first Friday of every July so that it is always a three day weekend. We do it with Memorial Day and Labor day (although they are always Mondays) and there is no reason we shouldn't do it with Independence day.

I, of course, will be using a vacation day to make it a four day weekend, but still.


----------



## Ingélou

Surreal said:


> Cold water closes the hair shaft that's all your hair isn't any different I'm afraid. Even though it may look and feel better it hasn't changed. :tiphat:


Well, even if the change is illusory, if it 'looks and feels better'..... job done!


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Well, even if the change is illusory, if it 'looks and feels better'..... job done!


Depending on where the hair has been, it may not even stink, eh?


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> I have to say, this having a holiday on a Thursday and then having to come back to work on a Friday is total **. If I were dictator of the U.S, I would declare that Independance day shall be celebrated on the first Friday of every July so that it is always a three day weekend. We do it with Memorial Day and Labor day (although they are always Mondays) and there is no reason we shouldn't do it with Independence day.
> 
> I, of course, will be using a vacation day to make it a four day weekend, but still.


Hope you have a nice break. :cheers:

Trouble is, if you fixed Independence Day, they'd probably make it a Thursday, just like Thanksgiving!


----------



## EricABQ

Taggart said:


> Hope you have a nice break. :cheers:
> 
> Trouble is, if you fixed Independence Day, they'd probably make it a Thursday, just like Thanksgiving!


That'd be fine ad long as the Friday off came with it like at Thanksgiving.


----------



## aleazk

It has been more than a month since the last time I shaved. I have a very 'scruffy' appearance right now. The funny thing is that several people have told me "you certainly look like a physicist now!".


----------



## Novelette

aleazk said:


> It has been more than a month since the last time I shaved. I have a very 'scruffy' appearance right now. The funny thing is that several people have told me "you certainly look like a physicist now!".


The longest I ever went without a shave is four days.  There's just something about the feel of it that I can't get used to. Perhaps it goes away as it becomes lengthier, but I can't ever wait long enough to find out.


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from the airport, after dropping off my eldest & his girlfiend, for their holiday/vacation flight
note to self = keep your mouth shut when they need a drop off at 04:45 in the morning


----------



## science

1. Found an almost perfect coffee shop: 
1a. The music is so quiet, I can put on my headphones and listen to my own music at a reasonable volume. 
1b. Fairly comfortable chairs. 
1c. Electrical outlets for my computer. 
1d. Close to my work. 
1e. Repeat 1a about a thousand times. 
1f. However: Lousy views from my window, no free wi-fi, no healthy snacks on the menu (only cakes, etc.), and no coffee sizes larger than about 500 ml. Still, as I am so picky, this 

2. Cute story: A young woman came out of the restroom, tried to turn off the lights, accidentally turned off the lights in the main part of the coffee shop, and then ran away in embarrassment. 

3. Story of a dude who needs to have parts of his body chopped off: Someone had left their trash on a table, so as a prelude to sitting down there I cleared the table, taking the trash to the place where it should have been put by the former ****s who left it there. Some worthless piece of **** ****er saw me pick up the stuff, and while I was throwing it away, he sat down at the table. I confronted him loudly enough to embarrass him, and with a touch of colorful language, but briefly enough not to ruin anyone's afternoon. I am still contemplating throwing my drink at that ****er. I hope there is a hell, and a just God, and I hope that **** burns in it at least until he learns not to be such a ****.


----------



## jani

Happy 4th of July for Amercans on this forum.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Got a couple of things in the mail recently from MV. 
Been composing something short for string quartet. 
Watching lots of Sherlock. Seen each season 3 times in the last couple of weeks. 
Reading lots of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Ryan

I've just received my second infraction. I've been a very naughty boy and needed to be disciplined. I received 4 points on my account and a serious dressing down form admin. Needless to say I have learnt my lesson, for now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ryan said:


> I've just received my second infraction. I've been a very naughty boy and needed to be disciplined. I received 4 points on my account and a serious dressing down form admin. Needless to say I have learnt my lesson, for now.


Maybe we should re-elect the mods. Vote Ryan O'Brian 2013!!!


----------



## Kieran

science said:


> I hope there is a hell, and a just God, and I hope that **** burns in it at least until he learns not to be such a ****.


Dante left sketches for that book, apparently, but never got round to writing it before he shuffled off to whatever ring of heaven he was destined for. It was the Tenth Circle of Hell, reserved for people who steal your seat in coffee shops, idiots who munch loudly and laugh in the wrong places in cinemas, trolls who enter when you're trying to leave (manners, you *******!), and jackasses who don't acknowledge when you hold a door open for them. There's more but I don't want to ruin my day thinking about it.

Speaking of perfect coffee shops, I have mine in town and I'll be there at 2 o'clock!


----------



## Kieran

Ryan said:


> I've just received my second infraction. I've been a very naughty boy and needed to be disciplined. I received 4 points on my account and a serious dressing down form admin. Needless to say I have learnt my lesson, for now.


One more infraction and they'll remove your OBE!


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> I've just received my second infraction. I've been a very naughty boy and needed to be disciplined. I received 4 points on my account and a serious dressing down form admin. Needless to say I have learnt my lesson, for now.


Don't worry Ryan i love your witty strange posts.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Got a couple of things in the mail recently from MV.
> Been composing something short for string quartet.
> Watching lots of Sherlock. Seen each season 3 times in the last couple of weeks.
> Reading lots of Sherlock Holmes.


Love the new avatar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Love the new avatar.


Thank you! Did I ever tell you that I like penguins?


----------



## Blue Hour

I was given a Marimba today.


----------



## Kieran

Surreal said:


> I was given a Marimba today.


Sounds very naughty - hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Cheyenne

jani said:


> I am happy to report that after 4-5 days only taking cold showers my hair has improved, it looks thicker more alive, it feels more smooth etc... I have tried hair products shampoos,hair conditioners but cold showers really have had a better effect.
> So do you want better hair cheaply?
> Just take cold showers!
> Also i have learned to enjoy from cold showers as well.


I started doing that a long time ago, so that I wouldn't waste time showering; don't recall it affecting the hair though.


----------



## Ramako

I listened to Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, and...

I finally got over the block studying it at school gave me on it - I can now appreciate it for the masterwork it is!


----------



## Sonata

Surreal said:


> I was given a Marimba today.


Interesting! Who gave it to you? Have you given it a try yet?


----------



## Blue Hour

Sonata said:


> Interesting! Who gave it to you? Have you given it a try yet?


A friend who is an "avant-garde" percussionist upgraded his kit. I said I would buy it from him but he refused and then turned up today with it in a cargo van. Rather pleased with it although had to frantically run to the nearest music shop and buy sticks... 

I have tried it just J.S. Bach so far but sounds good. 

Happy 4th of July Sonata hope you and your lot have a great day. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

Ramako said:


> I listened to Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, and...
> 
> I finally got over the block studying it at school gave me on it - I can now appreciate it for the masterwork it is!


_The 'Gangerl Mob_ has asked me to thank you and to say that the composer now officially rests in peace...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today didn't feel like 4th of July lol, I'm still hyped up from flute stuff and job hunting that I'm barely settled down. Still, we're following the unique tradition of our family: I made a cake in the shape of the American flag (blueberries and raspberries on top), with _Swedish _bread recipe!  We'll have dinner together, probably play games or watch that broadcasted concert at the Capitol, and then go down to the Town Center to watch fireworks when night falls (they're always really excellent).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Question: what is 4th of July?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lazing around when I'm meant to be composing. Daunting pile of work piling up and becoming more daunting. I can sense my habitual procrastination starting up again.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Question: what is 4th of July?


Don't they teach you anything these days. It's Independence Day commemorating signing the Declaration of Independence ,July 4,1776---independence from the Kingdom of Great Britain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Don't they teach you anything these days. It's Independence Day commemorating signing the Declaration of Independence ,July 4,1776---independence from the Kingdom of Great Britain.


Oh I see. In this country whenever there is a referendum to secede from the commonwealth and become our own republic the majority vote is always a no.....which is very unfortunate.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh I see. In this country whenever there is a referendum to secede from the commonwealth and become our own republic the majority vote is always a no.....which is very unfortunate.


Well,there was a war of independence first,would you like won of those ?
Secondly,majority decisions are not unfortunate,but cheer up you'll be able to vote one day--unfortunately. The will of the people --that was what the War of Independence was all about.
Meanwhile you can concentrate on really important things like Mr. Cumbersnatch.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Well,there was a war of independence first,would you like won of those ?
> Secondly,majority decisions are not unfortunate,but cheer up you'll be able to vote one day--unfortunately. The will of the people --that was what the War of Independence was all about.
> Meanwhile you can concentrate on really important things like Mr. Cumbersnatch.


A referendum would be lovely, a war not so much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The only thing I've composed today is a small cluster chord: D, E flat, E, F. 
Other than that I've transcribed much of the music from Sherlock by ear.


----------



## Praeludium

Vacations !
I'll take a private lesson from an esteemed classical and baroque guitarist in August, in which I'll play Ponce's Variations on la Folia, Bach's BWV996 (just the dances, no prélude) and Brazilian music. I'd getter get started now, and full throttle !
I also have passed my piano exam, and I also have a lot of work to do with the piano. I think on average 5-6 hours of guitar plus 3-4 hours of piano a day will do  This summer I have to not let myself go like I used to do (even though I continued practicing).
And I'll have time to compose :devil:


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today didn't feel like 4th of July lol, I'm still hyped up from flute stuff and job hunting that I'm barely settled down. Still, we're following the unique tradition of our family: I made a cake in the shape of the American flag (blueberries and raspberries on top), with _Swedish _bread recipe!  We'll have dinner together, probably play games or watch that broadcasted concert at the Capitol, and then go down to the Town Center to watch fireworks when night falls (they're always really excellent).


Didn't feel much like Independence Day here, either, though for a very different reason: power has been out for the last eight hours. Just came back up. On top of that, it's also been raining all day.

Despite the rain, the town's fireworks show went off just fine. After the finale, though, they must have found a bunch of shells that didn't go off when they were supposed to. They ended up shooting those off one by one as a sort of coda section.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Didn't feel much like Independence Day here, either, though for a very different reason: power has been out for the last eight hours. Just came back up. On top of that, it's also been raining all day.
> 
> Despite the rain, the town's fireworks show went off just fine. After the finale, though, they must have found a bunch of shells that didn't go off when they were supposed to. They ended up shooting those off one by one as a sort of coda section.


Yeah, in the sense that a coda puts a _point_ on it. Happens every year for my town's FD.

!...............!..............!.................!

with the last one followed by a silence that feels like an ellipse for awhile

!...


----------



## Pyotr

*HOW I Celebrated Freedom from British Tyranny*

Wife, sister and I took a ride "down the shore". That's a very popular term in my area meaning that we visited one of the Southern New Jersey barrier islands. These islands extend for about 100 miles from Point Pleasant in the north, to Cape May in the south. Our favorite is Ocean City, which is about an hours drive from our home.

Ocean city was founded by Methodist ministers in the late 19th century who set up a summer Christian retreat there. Since its inception the sale or public drinking of alcoholic beverages in Ocean City was prohibited and that prohibition still stands today. It bills itself as America's favorite family resort. The Ocean City boardwalk, which is a charming structure that lines the beach for roughly three miles and has remained virtually unchanged for the last 50 years, is a popular destination.

Our itinerary is very simple: drive to the south end of the boardwalk, walk north for about 2 miles enjoying the ocean sights and breeze; eat at our favorite restaurant situated at the north end; walk back to the car; drive up the coast for about 10 miles enjoying the sights of the bay and grasslands; then drive home. We have no interest in staying at the shore in one of the popular bed-and-breakfast's or motels; a few hours walking the boards and dining is enough for us. We are not beach people anymore. We actually do this every weekend in the summer, especially when the weather gets hot because it's always around 10 degrees cooler at the shore.

We left our home at around 3:30 in the afternoon to avoid the "shore traffic" which can be horrendous this time of year. The drive down through farmland (New Jersey bills itself as the "Garden State" because of all of its farms) is actually pleasant if there's no traffic. We listened to Sibelius symphony #3, Schubert's string quintet and Sibelius' violin concerto, on the cd player.

We arrive at around 4:30 and start walking north. That's my wife on the left. In the distance you see the large casinos of cheezy Atlantic City, another barrier island about five miles north. 








We pass the fishing pier.








Arrive at our favorite restaurant. We'll sit in one of the outdoor tables under of the umbrellas.








Sister and I waiting for food to arrive.








After dinner, we drive north along a highway called "ocean drive". It's around 8:30pm now. The sun is setting. This picture doesn't really do the scene justice. The whole area is imbued with a golden hue and it's quite pretty. 








I reached my picture limit of five. But, then we drove home and finished the evening with the traditional 4th of July stuff: watched fireworks.


----------



## aleazk

I'm in a terrible mood!. . I have been trying to understand the stupid proof of a theorem since the last couple of days. In fact, I can say I understand it, because I can follow all the steps _but one_. It's not even in the core of the proof, it's just a stupid detail, but it's driving me crazy. I have five books on the topic. Two of them don't even have the proof of the theorem. The third one just provides a very rough picture of the proof. I'm left with Hawking and Ellis, which is the "bible" of the subject, but _not at all_ reader friendly, even for people working in the subject!. The final book contains the same proof of H and E, I mean, in the same terms.
That's the hard life in theoretical physics!.


----------



## Ryan

I see you've still yet to escape the tyranny of English language. Nice pictures!



Pyotr said:


> Wife, sister and I took a ride "down the shore". That's a very popular term in my area meaning that we visited one of the Southern New Jersey barrier islands. These islands extend for about 100 miles from Point Pleasant in the north, to Cape May in the south. Our favorite is Ocean City, which is about an hours drive from our home.
> 
> Ocean city was founded by Methhead ministers in the late 19th century who set up a summer Christian retreat there. Since its inception the sale or public drinking of alcoholic beverages in Ocean City was prohibited and that prohibition still stands today. It bills itself as America's favorite family resort. The Ocean City boardwalk, which is a charming structure that lines the beach for roughly three miles and has remained virtually unchanged for the last 50 years, is a popular destination.
> 
> Our itinerary is very simple: drive to the south end of the boardwalk, walk north for about 2 miles enjoying the ocean sights and breeze; eat at our favorite restaurant situated at the north end; walk back to the car; drive up the coast for about 10 miles enjoying the sights of the bay and grasslands; then drive home. We have no interest in staying at the shore in one of the popular bed-and-breakfast's or motels; a few hours walking the boards and dining is enough for us. We are not beach people anymore. We actually do this every weekend in the summer, especially when the weather gets hot because it's always around 10 degrees cooler at the shore.
> 
> We left our home at around 3:30 in the afternoon to avoid the "shore traffic" which can be horrendous this time of year. The drive down through farmland (New Jersey bills itself as the "Garden State" because of all of its farms) is actually pleasant if there's no traffic. We listened to Justin Bieber Baby, Miley Cyrus party in the USA, on the cd player.
> 
> We arrive at around 4:30 and start walking north. That's my wife on the left. In the distance you see the large casinos of cheezy Atlantic City, another barrier island about five miles north.
> View attachment 20704
> 
> 
> We pass the fishing pier.
> View attachment 20705
> 
> 
> Arrive at our favorite restaurant. We'll sit in one of the outdoor tables under of the umbrellas.
> View attachment 20706
> 
> 
> Sister and I waiting for food to arrive.
> View attachment 20707
> 
> 
> After dinner, we drive north along a highway called "ocean drive". It's around 8:30pm now. The sun is setting. This picture doesn't really do the scene justice. The whole area is imbued with a golden hue and it's quite pretty.
> View attachment 20708
> 
> 
> I reached my picture limit of five. But, then we drove home and finished the evening with the traditional 4th of July stuff: watched fireworks.


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> I'm in a terrible mood!. . I have been trying to understand the stupid proof of a theorem since the last couple of days
> ....
> That's the hard life in theoretical physics!.


Reminds one of Gauss, his teacher was doing a proof on the board and the teacher remarked "it is obvious that...". Gauss questioned him about this and the teacher could not immediately demonstrate it. Four days later and about 20 pages of algebra, the teacher arrived in class and said "I told you it was obvious!"


----------



## Bix

Had a nice morning out walking around our local cathedral and listening to the organ being played http://www.gloucestercathedral.org.uk/index.php?mact=Album,m9,default,1&m9albumid=4&m9returnid=98&page=98


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'd _like_ to compose all day today.


----------



## Bix

It's way too hot here, and it's midnight. Thank goodness for the ventilatore di aria.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Walked into the living room and _Finlandia_ was playing on the radio. Today is going to be great.


----------



## Ondine

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Walked into the living room and _Finlandia_ was playing on the radio. Today is going to be great.


Great! I'm listening to his 6th.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't think I'm getting a part-time job this summer. I've now been turned down by maybe 8 places. But the good news is, I'm getting a 3rd private flute student! So, I'm doing something I _definitely _enjoy for the pay. I'm grateful for that alone, even if that's all the income I will make this summer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Walked into the living room and _Finlandia_ was playing on the radio. Today is going to be great.


Aha! You're experiencing what I have for the past 5 years, only with Glazunov. Isn't it great?! But you've yet to turn on the radio and hear instantaneously "Sibelius" spoken by an announcer. Twice.


----------



## OboeKnight

Been making reeds and playing oboe...pretty much my life for the past few weeks. My clarinet student is doing exceptionally well! When she came to me a few weeks ago, she could barely put the instrument together. Now her tone is very good and she can play most of the notes under middle B. The only thing I'm scared about is teaching to go over the break...I don't remember how I learned. 

I've also been really busy with pit orchestra rehearsals. As I may have said before, I'm playing for a summer youth theatre production of Guys and Dolls. I have a whole book to myself...clarinet, tenor sax, and oboe. There isn't a number that I rest on haha. The show is coming together and this coming week is show week...long rehearsals everyday. Oh what fun 

I also must tell about my college orientation! I went a couple of weeks ago and I am certain that I couldn't have chosen a more perfect school for myself. It's a small, private school with a conservatory and everyone is so nice and welcoming. I met my roommate and believe it or not, he is an oboe performance major as well! Needless to say, we got along perfectly. The only slightly awkward thing is that we will be competing for the one spot open in the Symphony Orchestra. And, To my surprise, I tested in to Keyboard 2…I'm not extremely proficient on keyboard so I was very pleased. Anyway, I love the school and I can't wait to move in.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Went to see an exhibition called "Top Arts" which was basically a showcase of 43 of the best scoring art students about to finish school. I was very very impressed with five or six of them.


----------



## Pyotr

Ryan said:


> I see you've still yet to escape the tyranny of English language. Nice pictures!


I'm glad you liked them. Now, how about showing us a few pictures of yourself?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Actually composing the _real_ version of my 24 Bars for String Quartet, rather than all those plans and sketches. It's looking magnificent so far.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> The only slightly awkward thing is that we will be competing for the one spot open in the Symphony Orchestra.



:lol:

Those were my first 2 responses. Don't cause any drama while you're there. 

But that's a pretty tough situation. It seems overall, if a school isn't a balanced sized, what happens is there aren't enough ensembles for the players, leaving good players stuck doing nothing but practicing chamber repertoire, or, there are so many spots that people have to spread themselves thin (which was my case until this next year, 5 DMA flutists gonna steal all the Symphony spots haha!)


----------



## OboeKnight

Haha I'm not a drama seeking type so hopefully that won't change. There are 3 major ensembles and 5 oboists. 2 are seniors and the other is a sophomore. Then us freshmen. So, you can pretty much bet that the seniors will be in the top 2 ensembles for sure (orchestra and symphonic winds). We are doing some pieces that require 4 oboes though, so there is a spot I could take. Just going to practice like crazy this summer because I will sorely miss being in an orchestra.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yesterday I saw a man taking his pet ferret for a walk in the park.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually composing the _real_ version of my 24 Bars for String Quartet, rather than all those plans and sketches. It's looking magnificent so far.


Finished it. It's a funny little work, I might still make some changes later on.


----------



## clavichorder

I am sometimes frustrated. I don't know if I have what it takes to be any kind of musician sometimes. I read an article recently that suggests the 10,000 hour rule of practice that Malcolm Gladwell put forth is about 1/3 of the battle. The rest is vaguely chalked up to natural talent genes, or an inclination to be so motivated. 

I swear I've put in an absurd amount of practice. Some will tell me I don't practice right, but the way they suggest really does not sound fun. I even try slow practice and all that stuff. I may just have a bad sense of rhythm. I hope that being more aware of my body or something can give me more rhythm. 

I can't tell whether I am naturally talented but lacking in discipline, or very disciplined but lacking in talent. Teacher's generally seem to start off well with me, think I have what it takes, and then I perform under what I feel I should have done. Its been like this forever.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> [...]
> I can't tell whether I am naturally talented but lacking in discipline, or very disciplined but lacking in talent. Teacher's generally seem to start off well with me, think I have what it takes, and then I perform under what I feel I should have done. Its been like this forever.


You haven't been around forever. I know, because I have been. For most of that time you weren't.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> You haven't been around forever. I know, because I have been. For most of that time you weren't.


For the duration of my life that my current memory cares to reveal to me.(could mean as far back as I remember, or what my mind seems to seek out in my memory banks).


----------



## neoshredder

I hate my job and my life.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I hate my job and my life.


*hug* what happened, Neo?


----------



## neoshredder

Minimum wage, got yelled at yesterday by a manager, drink too often, and etc. I'm 30 and not progressing with my life. Add to that I got some serious anxiety issues that effect my concentration if I decide to go back to school. I don't usually let these things bother me but they are today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> I am sometimes frustrated. I don't know if I have what it takes to be any kind of musician sometimes. I read an article recently that suggests the 10,000 hour rule of practice that Malcolm Gladwell put forth is about 1/3 of the battle. The rest is vaguely chalked up to natural talent genes, or an inclination to be so motivated.
> 
> I swear I've put in an absurd amount of practice. Some will tell me I don't practice right, but the way they suggest really does not sound fun. I even try slow practice and all that stuff. I may just have a bad sense of rhythm. I hope that being more aware of my body or something can give me more rhythm.
> 
> I can't tell whether I am naturally talented but lacking in discipline, or very disciplined but lacking in talent. Teacher's generally seem to start off well with me, think I have what it takes, and then I perform under what I feel I should have done. Its been like this forever.


You've probably been told something like this before in terms of how to practise, but this is how I practise and it works well for me....

Don't base your practise around how much you have to practise per day or per week, don't divide up your practise into segments either. Practising by allotted time can hold you back when you try to improve faster or learn music faster. If you say that you always want to do 20 minutes of technical exercises, 20 minutes on scales, half an hour on this piece, 40 minutes on that etc. you might end up doing less than you'd like or more than would be effective for focused practise. A better way to practise is to set goals for yourself for each day and plan up what you'd like to achieve in a week and work towards that rather than trying to bump up your numbers of hours of practise.

A typical practise session for me would be something like this: first I would have written down what I must be able to do in a weeks time, then I break that into chunks (each chunk being what I focus on each day). On this typical day I might focus on getting my slur exercises sounding especially good, but I'd still look over my other exercises and scales to a lesser extent. It wouldn't matter how long it takes me to do this, just as long as I practise it enough not to get it wrong any more. Then I might focus on one aspect each of pieces I'm working on (be it learning a section of a work, commiting a work to memory, working on the phrasing or articulation etc.) and focus on not being able to get them wrong, once I can do that I'd put them in context. Once again it doesn't matter how long that takes, as long as I get it done.

If I ever find my mind wondering off, I would usually stop working on whatever part of my practise I'm doing and start practising something else I need to practise that day. If I find my mind wondering off again, I would take a break in my practise and usually look at some YouTube videos of classical guitarists which will get me inspired to practise my guitar again!

Things to keep in mind: spending too long on the one thing can make you practise less efficiently and it'll slow down your progress. Being daunted by 10,000 hours of practise and ideas that don't sound fun will put you off practise. Find other solutions, they could work better for you. Have motivation, really look forward to getting time to practise, and love every moment of playing your instrument.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Minimum wage, got yelled at yesterday by a manager, drink too often, and etc. I'm 30 and not progressing with my life. Add to that I got some serious anxiety issues that effect my concentration if I decide to go back to school. I don't usually let these things bother me but they are today.


I hope you start feeling better soon, and I hope things change for the better...(drinking too often, anxiety).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My 6 year old sister is asking mum where babies come from....just after my parents were telling my 12 year old sister off for lying.


----------



## peeyaj

Today, someone deleted my post in a recently closed thread.. I wish they jut pm'd me so I can edit it. Oh well.. Life sucks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

peeyaj said:


> Today, someone deleted my post in a recently closed thread.. I wish they jut pm'd me so I can edit it. Oh well.. Life sucks.


Make a complaint in Area 51!


----------



## peeyaj

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Make a complaint in Area 51!


Thanks, COAG. You're really a sweetie. But I won't. I'm just too tired.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I'm in a terrible mood!. . I have been trying to understand the stupid proof of a theorem since the last couple of days. In fact, I can say I understand it, because I can follow all the steps _but one_. It's not even in the core of the proof, it's just a stupid detail, but it's driving me crazy. I have five books on the topic. Two of them don't even have the proof of the theorem. The third one just provides a very rough picture of the proof. I'm left with Hawking and Ellis, which is the "bible" of the subject, but _not at all_ reader friendly, even for people working in the subject!. The final book contains the same proof of H and E, I mean, in the same terms.
> That's the hard life in theoretical physics!.


A man should know when to give up. I guess I will have to accept without completely understanding why that "the future cauchy horizon of the closure of the future horismos of a closed achronal set is non-compact or empty"!. 
(yes, we love to name things with fancy words )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> A man should know when to give up. I guess I will have to accept without completely understanding why that "the future cauchy horizon of the closure of the future horismos of a closed achronal set is non-compact or empty"!.
> (yes, we love to name things with fancy words )


I like to give them normal names like "John" or "Isabel."


----------



## Ukko

peeyaj said:


> Today, someone deleted my post in a recently closed thread.. I wish they jut pm'd me so I can edit it. Oh well.. Life sucks.


Chances are, your opportunity for editing had gone by anyway. The time that's allowed by the software isn't long.

_And_... If you know how you would have edited it, you also know why it was deleted, eh?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> To improve my hair, I just stopped using shampoo..
> <_<
> >_>
> 
> Just run my hands through it under the warm water to get any excess oil off. Remaining oil is natural and helps keep the hair healthy. Hair does not feel oily afterwards. Just healthy.
> 
> And I can still enjoy a warm shower.


This one's gentle enough for Little Penguin...

View attachment 21010


----------



## Guest

Just been knocked squawking off my perch by a Picasso exhibition (permanent collection at the Museum Berggruen, Berlin). The English version audio guide was fine, if a little dry. I took the machine back to the ticket desk and asked if they had the Kleinzeit audio track instead.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So, I've finally gotten the excerpts I have to work on for ensemble placement audition this next Fall. It's not much, but it's a lot of Daphnis et Chloe! I have 2 excerpts on piccolo, one of them... is this....

1:20-1:41





 !!!!!!!! My worst nightmare come true!!!

(it's actually not that hard, it sounds _terrifying _ while playing it though, I will always practice with earplug )


----------



## EricABQ

Today was one of those days where I just argued with everyone at work. 

I ended up being very snappy with people by the end of the day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So, I've finally gotten the excerpts I have to work on for ensemble placement audition this next Fall. It's not much, but it's a lot of Daphnis et Chloe! I have 2 excerpts on piccolo, one of them... is this....
> 
> 1:20-1:41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!! My worst nightmare come true!!!
> 
> (it's actually not that hard, it sounds _terrifying _ while playing it though, I will always practice with earplug )


Sounds very fun, Huilun!

I'm hoping to have a very nice day at home without going anywhere so I can finish off some more work I need to do.......


----------



## Praeludium

Argh it's so difficult to take the time to practice extensively while you're on vacations. Practicing enough so that you won't lose your level isn't hard. Working a lot and learning tons of new repertoire is.

):


----------



## Crudblud

It's too hot and humid for me to sleep, so I am staving off a severely crotchety mood with mambo music.


----------



## peeyaj

Hilltroll72 said:


> Chances are, your opportunity for editing had gone by anyway. The time that's allowed by the software isn't long.
> 
> _And_... If you know how you would have edited it, you also know why it was deleted, eh?


It's just a mistake, a moderator said. Now the post have been reinstated. Air, what a nice guy!


----------



## violadude

Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.


----------



## Bix

violadude said:


> Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.
> 
> View attachment 21053


Advice from a medical professional - the area around the abrasion is still too swollen, you need to reduce it, a cold compress and some NSAIDs (ibuprofen). You need 24hours before you can rule out concussion - if you start to vomit or feel dizzy go and see a doctor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.
> 
> View attachment 21053


I preferred the neckbeard without the moustache. The head injury is an interesting addition that does compliment the moustache I suppose.....

Btw have you put on weight?


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.
> 
> View attachment 21053


You went from Violadude to Violaman.


----------



## moody

EricABQ said:


> Today was one of those days where I just argued with everyone at work.
> 
> I ended up being very snappy with people by the end of the day.


Probably from eating too much pork.


----------



## aleazk

That injury does not look good, you should see a doctor, even if it's not a concussion.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.
> 
> View attachment 21053


Stop riding the stupid trike.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> A man should know when to give up. I guess I will have to accept without completely understanding why that "the future cauchy horizon of the closure of the future horismos of a closed achronal set is non-compact or empty"!.
> (yes, we love to name things with fancy words )


I woke up today and, while still staying in the bed, I suddenly got it!. I love those moments. 
As usual, books say "it's easy to see that...", where in fact it's not at all trivial.


----------



## violadude

moody said:


> Stop riding the stupid trike.


I dont have a car. So it's sorta how I get around.


----------



## violadude

Here's a more updated pic


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Got a head injury today while riding my trike around. Luckily it's not a concussion.


Sorry to hear that. How did you manage that on a trike? Surely you can't fall off one of those?

PS Glad to see the swelling has gone down. All the best.


----------



## presto

I've been spending a lot of time on my 1930's house, the old windows frames in particular always need a lot of work. 
So I'm up a ladder with pain brush in my hand, it's a labour of love. 
My house is now the only one left in my road with all it's original windows. Everyone else has horrible white plastic double glazed units, they just don't look as nice as what was originally designed for the house.


----------



## violadude

Taggart said:


> Sorry to hear that. How did you manage that on a trike? Surely you can't fall off one of those?
> 
> PS Glad to see the swelling has gone down. All the best.


It's the kind of trike that you stand up on. The front wheel got stuck on something and I flew over the top of the handlebars.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> It's the kind of trike that you stand up on. The front wheel got stuck on something and I flew over the top of the handlebars.


OK point taken but get a replacement that you can on sedately...we don't want to lose you oldtimer.


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> It's the kind of trike that you stand up on. The front wheel got stuck on something and I flew over the top of the handlebars.


I can't 'like' that, so will express sympathy instead. Coming a cropper like that must have been a nasty shock for you. Hope you are soon back 'in the pink'.

Actually, a trike sounds a good way to get around - more room for storing things in paniers between the back wheels, I suppose? Though you have an extra wheel to keep pumped up...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Went to library and borrowed book on Mahler and several CDs, two of Telemann which should be great. 

Violadude, sorry to hear about your head. Hope it gets better soon. Falling off bikes/trikes sucks.


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> It's the kind of trike that you stand up on. The front wheel got stuck on something and I flew over the top of the handlebars.


Sounds like a segway on steroids - take a seat and take it easy!


----------



## Ravndal

Traveling to Berlin with some friends tomorrow. Looking forward to the cheap alcohol.


----------



## Pyotr

presto said:


> I've been spending a lot of time on my 1930's house, the old windows frames in particular always need a lot of work.
> So I'm up a ladder with pain brush in my hand, it's a labour of love.
> My house is now the only one left in my road with all it's original windows. Everyone else has horrible white plastic double glazed units, they just don't look as nice as what was originally designed for the house.


Really looks nice. I like old windows as long as they work.


----------



## violadude

Well, It's been far over 24 hours, so I suppose it's officially safe to say no concussion. Yay


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Well, It's been far over 24 hours, so I suppose it's officially safe to say no concussion. Yay




We'll have to accept your call. Can't tell from your posts.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> We'll have to accept your call. Can't tell from your posts.


Well, it's really Bix's call. He's (or she's, I don't really know at this point) the one who let me know that I need 24 hours in order to rule out the possibility of a concussion.


----------



## jani

TODAY IN FINLAND:

Once again politician named Päivi Räsänen has made some wild accusations in the media this time she said " The bible is above the law.", it made once again thousands of people leave the church.
Her last accusations in the media about homosexual people made over 80,000 people leave the church.
The Finnish church is loosing MILLIONS because of her accousations in the media.
What do you think? Should she continue or just shut up?
Is she a really satans secret henchman, whos job is to destroy ther church from the inside?

We want to hear your view of this matter!


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> TODAY IN FINLAND:
> 
> Once again politician named Päivi Räsänen has made some wild accusations in the media this time she said " The bible is above the law.", it made once again thousands of people leave the church.
> Her last accusations in the media about homosexual people made over 80,000 people leave the church.
> The Finnish church is loosing MILLIONS because of her accousations in the media.
> What do you think? Should she continue or just shut up?
> Is she a really satans secret henchman, whos job is to destroy ther church from the inside?
> 
> We want to hear your view of this matter!


This should probably be posted in one of the political or religious discussion groups, otherwise this thread's heading towards a storm of the essay-chai-tea variety.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> TODAY IN FINLAND:
> 
> Once again politician named Päivi Räsänen has made some wild accusations in the media this time she said " The bible is above the law.", it made once again thousands of people leave the church.
> Her last accusations in the media about homosexual people made over 80,000 people leave the church.
> The Finnish church is loosing MILLIONS because of her accousations in the media.
> What do you think? Should she continue or just shut up?
> Is she a really satans secret henchman, whos job is to destroy ther church from the inside?
> 
> We want to hear your view of this matter!


To tell you the truth jani, it's actually a good thing that people are leaving in an honest fashion. It's better that people wake up and realize what the church is about, and leave instead of sticking around because of social conformity and all that. Those were bold moves that this politician made, but they had to be done. Because Finland still has a State Lutheran Church, most funnel into that nominal faith without studying carefully what the faith is all about. The church isn't about pleasing everyone to survive. The church will never really die, even if it falters to 20-30% of what it use to be. The more honest people become, the better for the church's health, even if it becomes small.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I found out today that my university is bestowing me a single room to live in next year. After all the stress I had a few months ago, I'm so glad it's all settled now. I'm so grateful! There were many reasons I wanted a single room, and these are the perks of the new room I've been assigned to:

1. I can go to bed whenever I want, early or late, I won't bother anyone, and no one will bother me.
2. I'm living in the corner of the dorm, so no one will bother me with walking, slamming doors, or loud talking in front of my door.
3. I don't have to worry about strange visitors that a roommate might want to bring into my room.
4. Although not next to the Performing Arts Center, the diner is right next to my dorm, and that will actually save me more time than living by the PAC did.
*5. I can bring speakers to my dorm and blast all the classical I want!*

The one disadvantage is no AC, but I will buy a fan or some such device to cool off the room. It's been a mild summer so far, so I don't think the fall will be too bad. The window of the room points east, to the sunrise, which I never saw regularly in my first 2 years here at college.


----------



## Bix

violadude said:


> Well, It's been far over 24 hours, so I suppose it's officially safe to say no concussion. Yay


I will have do a thorough examination first. Everywhere.


----------



## Guest

jani said:


> TODAY IN FINLAND:
> 
> Once again politician named Päivi Räsänen has made some wild accusations in the media this time she said " The bible is above the law.", it made once again thousands of people leave the church.
> Her last accusations in the media about homosexual people made over 80,000 people leave the church.
> The Finnish church is loosing MILLIONS because of her accousations in the media.
> What do you think? Should she continue or just shut up?
> Is she a really satans secret henchman, whos job is to destroy ther church from the inside?
> 
> We want to hear your view of this matter!


I'm thinking of getting a bumper sticker that reads: "Don't Let Your Religion Blind You To Morality".

The human sense of right and wrong pre-dates organized religion by thousands of years, if not millions. Heck, even new world monkeys have a demonstrable sense of fairness. But religions like to pretend that they (or their idols) are the privileged authorities on questions of right and wrong. What a bunch of posers!

This whole issue of homosexuality is a clear case where some religious texts clearly state one position while basic moral decency mandates another position. A very prominent church in my neighborhood decided to disband their Cub Scout pack because the Boy Scouts of America recently refused to ostracize gay boys. Shame on the church!


----------



## Sonata

I went skydiving afterall!


----------



## Bix

Sonata said:


> I went skydiving afterall!


Goodness me, where you scared? I have to have taken a change of clothes in case of accidenti, I don't know how I would change on the way down though.


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> I will have do a thorough examination first. Everywhere.


Put that boy down !!


----------



## moody

BPS said:


> I'm thinking of getting a bumper sticker that reads: "Don't Let Your Religion Blind You To Morality".
> 
> The human sense of right and wrong pre-dates organized religion by thousands of years, if not millions. Heck, even new world monkeys have a demonstrable sense of fairness. But religions like to pretend that they (or their idols) are the privileged authorities on questions of right and wrong. What a bunch of posers!
> 
> This whole issue of homosexuality is a clear case where some religious texts clearly state one position while basic moral decency mandates another position. A very prominent church in my neighborhood decided to disband their Cub Scout pack because the Boy Scouts of America recently refused to ostracize gay boys. Shame on the church!


Don't get started now,you might blow a fuffy valve.


----------



## Guest

You're right! And I'm not even slightly homosexual! However I do like sheep.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re church, why not just have a little shrine in your home, then you can worship what and when you like. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Glad you made it down okay, Sonata. Now go do the wash! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

presto said:


>


The Sentinel's missing.


----------



## brotagonist

This is my tenth post to this forum!


----------



## Ukko

brotagonist said:


> This is my tenth post to this forum!


Hah. This one doesn't count. It's a Community thing.


----------



## Feathers

I finally improvised for an audience for the first time. I think it went well (on a totally amateur level). At least I didn't hesitate or get lost at all, modulated enough to create the tension I wanted, and played no noticeable "wrong notes", phew. I got a volunteer from the audience to choose 5 notes from the C major scale in any order, and then I improvised based on that. It wasn't anything super original or innovative, but I think it sounded quite emotional, and the audience seemed impressed, or at least well entertained. I guess it might seem like nothing to some of you pros and music students, lol, but to be honest I'm pretty proud of this experience, because I would never have had the courage to do something like this before. I used to be extremely afraid of the unknown, the unplanned, and the unexpected, so I feel that experiences like this help me grow.


----------



## Novelette

This is the 5,000th post on this thread.

Shows you what's going on in my life that I noticed this and actively sought this particular distinction... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Novelette - Congratulations. Everyone pitched in and we're sending you a stupendous prize! Check the mail.

By the way, 5001 = 3 x 1667 (which is prime). Slow night.


----------



## moody

brotagonist said:


> This is my tenth post to this forum!


You want a medal already ?


----------



## ProudSquire

Summer cold. My nose is runny and stuffy. It's so sucky and squeezy, to quote, Peter. I haven't been sick all year long, so I'm not terribly happy about my predicament. At least now I have an excuse to buy/make lots of delicious soup.


----------



## Ingélou

TheProudSquire said:


> Summer cold. My nose is runny and stuffy. It's so sucky and squeezy, to quote, Peter. I haven't been sick all year long, so I'm not terribly happy about my predicament. At least now I have an excuse to buy/make lots of delicious soup.


Sorry to hear that - get well soon!


----------



## ProudSquire

Ingenue said:


> Sorry to hear that - get well soon!


Thank you for your kind wishes. I'm starting to feel a little better than I was two days ago. ^^


----------



## jani

Today in Janis life: 
I woke up feelin happy " yey today i get my salary" Edward griegs morning mood was playing in my head on this beatiful summer day.
I happily walked to the atm and checked out my balance then it happend! I noticed that i only had been paid 40% of the ammount i was suposed to, quickly the morning mood changed to Beethovens 5th and to beethovens strom movement from his 6th Symphony.
Furyously i walked home and checked my hours from my laptop, and noticed that i was right.
Then i called my employer with a angry but still controlled tone.
I asked " Who on your company is responsible about paying employes salyries"
Then i explained my situation and said that the hours done on two last weeks of the month will be paid on the 14-15th day of the month and the hours done at the first two weeks of the month will be paid at the end of the month.
At the end my employer was still talking and i said, "ok well have a good day then" and he started laughing.
Finally that we have a happy cadenca with my story i feel calm.


----------



## Mesa

This time tomorrow i'll be in Naples drinking coffee. The next day, somewhere around the heel in Italy's boot.

Many pastas will be demolished.


----------



## EricABQ

I finally beat this level of Candy Crush Saga that had been driving me insane for like a week.

Now I guess I should get to work.

Maybe after lunch.


----------



## neoshredder

Woke up 3 hours too early. Going to be a rough day.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mesa said:


> This time tomorrow i'll be in Naples drinking coffee. The next day, somewhere around the heel in Italy's boot.
> 
> Many pastas will be demolished.


No Sicily?


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> Woke up 3 hours too early. Going to be a rough day.


Visine and a dark roast can be daychangers.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I finally beat this level of Candy Crush Saga that had been driving me insane for like a week.
> 
> Now I guess I should get to work.
> 
> Maybe after lunch.


Candy Crush, exotic dancer?


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Candy Crush, exotic dancer?


That would be a good stripper name, but this is just a stupid puzzle game on my phone.


----------



## Kopachris

Mesa said:


> This time tomorrow i'll be in Naples drinking coffee. The next day, somewhere around the heel in Italy's boot.
> 
> Many pastas will be demolished.


Have fun! 



Vaneyes said:


> EricABQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally beat this level of Candy Crush Saga that had been driving me insane for like a week.
> 
> Now I guess I should get to work.
> 
> Maybe after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Crush, exotic dancer?
Click to expand...

Based off of Bejeweled, but with candy instead of gemstone. Personally, I think gemstones are superior.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Based off of Bejeweled, but with candy instead of gemstone. Personally, I think gemstones are superior.


All those games are on facebook for free, and I've tried my share of those never-ending score-chasing games, but they bore the, well... out of me. Never doing those again.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> All those games are on facebook for free, and I've tried my share of those never-ending score-chasing games, but they bore the, well... out of me. Never doing those again.


I rather disliked Bejeweled Blitz. Too much advertisement, too short a timespan for getting things done. On Android, I prefer "Jewels 2". It has a nice, relaxing "infinite" mode and no advertisements. Just what I want from a jewel-matching game.


----------



## violadude

I started a new review channel on youtube. So far I have only reviewed hot sauces but I plan to review hot sauces, music, K. Dramas, animes, some videogames and anything that comes to mind. My video quality is not that great at the moment so I hope to fix that before I go on to more heavy duty stuff other than hot sauce. Here are the videos I have made so far

Intro video: 



Hot sauce review #1: 



Hot sauce review #2: 




If there's anything I can do for quality control, let me know!


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> I started a new review channel on youtube. So far I have only reviewed hot sauces but I plan to review hot sauces, music, K. Dramas, animes, some videogames and anything that comes to mind. My video quality is not that great at the moment so I hope to fix that before I go on to more heavy duty stuff other than hot sauce. Here are the videos I have made so far
> 
> Intro video:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #1:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything I can do for quality control, let me know!


I should start a review channel. I could review jewel-matching games! 

(Can't really watch the vids yet--at work. Will try to remember to watch them when I get home.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This morning, I woke up early, before my alarm, so I figured I ought to check the radio in case something special was on. I always wake up before my alarm when my body senses things, like special radio waves flowing through me... :tiphat: Anyhow, Glazunov's Waltz from his 5 Novelettes for String Quartet was playing on one station, and I'm glad I found it early, or it would have just have been over by the time the radio alarm would turn on at that top of the hour. So that's why I woke up early!  It was his, "Good Morning!" to me, once again, this is the 2nd time in 3 days...


----------



## jani

I did this funny personality test were you answer with pictures instead of phrases or words.

This is my result:

You're a Striver
You're lively and enthusiastic with an infectious energy. It's all about seizing the day and living life to the fullest. You're great fun to be around, and your positive spirit is something your friends value and admire.
You have tons of infectious energy and lots of natural enthusiasm. You set high standards for yourself and others and like to keep your eye on the prize. Resourcefulness is definitely one of your finest strengths. When you get excited about something, you have the confidence and passion to inspire all those around you.

I feel its pretty accurate but sometimes i get distracted easily.

Here is the link if someone wants to do it!
Remember to post your results here !

https://personality.visualdna.com/


----------



## Crudblud

My post-completion depression has lifted, I have begun work on a new piece and progress is steady.


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> I started a new review channel on youtube. So far I have only reviewed hot sauces but I plan to review hot sauces, music, K. Dramas, animes, some videogames and anything that comes to mind. My video quality is not that great at the moment so I hope to fix that before I go on to more heavy duty stuff other than hot sauce. Here are the videos I have made so far
> 
> Intro video:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #1:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything I can do for quality control, let me know!


I thought that was a pretty solid review of the Iguana Habanero. I plan on trying that one if I can find it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I got me this the other day:









A replica of Thor's hammer.


----------



## Bix

Nice Mjölnir :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

EricABQ said:


> I thought that was a pretty solid review of the Iguana Habanero. I plan on trying that one if I can find it.


Thanks  Did you watch the second one too? I felt like I might have rambled a bit too much in that one and it ended up being not as precise as the Iguana one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> I did this funny personality test were you answer with pictures instead of phrases or words.
> 
> This is my result:
> 
> You're a Striver
> You're lively and enthusiastic with an infectious energy. It's all about seizing the day and living life to the fullest. You're great fun to be around, and your positive spirit is something your friends value and admire.
> You have tons of infectious energy and lots of natural enthusiasm. You set high standards for yourself and others and like to keep your eye on the prize. Resourcefulness is definitely one of your finest strengths. When you get excited about something, you have the confidence and passion to inspire all those around you.
> 
> I feel its pretty accurate but sometimes i get distracted easily.
> 
> Here is the link if someone wants to do it!
> Remember to post your results here !
> 
> https://personality.visualdna.com/


I was going to suggest that this could be a comparison threat - but I got bored with it 1/4 way in all those pictures - so randomly selected to get to the end- don't think its very accurate at all! Especially when I told it i was 18 to 22 and had kids 12 to 18!!

You're a Seeker
You believe in living life to the fullest. You're curious and enthusiastic, with a bright spirit that is a real inspiration to your friends and family.


----------



## Ukko

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> [...]
> Especially when I told it i was 18 to 22 and had kids 12 to 18!!
> [...]




Did you explicitly state that you are human? The program may have assumed that you are a very old canine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I did the test!



> You're a Seeker
> A good listener with a heart of gold, your friends know they can rely on you for support and advice in good times and bad. You're kind and generous, and helping others comes naturally.
> A sensitive soul with an expressive nature, you tend to be a romantic at heart. Sometimes you love nothing more than escaping into your very own dreamworld. Spontaneous new experiences can be inspiring to you, and you like exploring your creative side from time to time.


Hmm that's nice.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I also got Seeker.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

WavesOfParadox said:


> I also got Seeker.


Description? 

.....


----------



## Kopachris

> You're a Seeker
> You're open-minded and enthusiastic. You love to share your knowledge and skills with other people, and you aren't scared of the limelight.
> A sensitive soul with an expressive nature, you tend to be a romantic at heart. Sometimes you love nothing more than escaping into your very own dreamworld. Spontaneous new experiences can be inspiring to you, and you like exploring your creative side from time to time.


Seems pretty accurate. Only part that wasn't accurate for me was under the Love heading:



> You like grand expressions of emotion. You tend to wear your heart on your sleeve and don't have a problem opening up about your emotions.


I actually tend to bottle my emotions up as much as I can. I don't want to be subject to most other people's emotional issues, so I try not to subject them to mine.


----------



## Novelette

violadude said:


> I started a new review channel on youtube. So far I have only reviewed hot sauces but I plan to review hot sauces, music, K. Dramas, animes, some videogames and anything that comes to mind. My video quality is not that great at the moment so I hope to fix that before I go on to more heavy duty stuff other than hot sauce. Here are the videos I have made so far
> 
> Intro video:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #1:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sauce review #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything I can do for quality control, let me know!


You're a brave guy, Violadude! I can't have anything even remotely hot or spicey, I just can't handle the burn. 

I can only handle bland food.

But I'll definitely be tuning in to your channel. Happy video-ing!


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> My post-completion depression has lifted, I have begun work on a new piece and progress is steady.


That's great news, Crudblud!

Keep charging ahead.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Description?
> 
> .....


You're a Seeker
A good listener with a heart of gold, your friends know they can rely on you for support and advice in good times and bad. You're kind and generous, and helping others comes naturally.
A sensitive soul with an expressive nature, you tend to be a romantic at heart. Sometimes you love nothing more than escaping into your very own dreamworld. Spontaneous new experiences can be inspiring to you, and you like exploring your creative side from time to time.


----------



## Ingélou

WavesOfParadox said:


> You're a Seeker
> A good listener with a heart of gold, your friends know they can rely on you for support and advice in good times and bad. You're kind and generous, and helping others comes naturally.
> A sensitive soul with an expressive nature, you tend to be a romantic at heart. Sometimes you love nothing more than escaping into your very own dreamworld. Spontaneous new experiences can be inspiring to you, and you like exploring your creative side from time to time.


I took the test, and got that result too, with that second paragraph. The first paragraph said, 'You're kind & courteous & a great support to your friends. (maybe) You have a wonderfully warm energy which is an inspiration to others.' - No I don't! I'm a complete sloth! 

The separate sections at the end weren't too much of a misfit. You - I'm a bit uncertain but that could trigger change; Money - not the most important thing for me; Time - I like creative hobbies (yeah, but I HATE new challenges, so there!); yes, I like reflection & my faith sustains me (can't remember which section that was, but true)...

But, but, but ... for 'Fun', I was told 'You like to keep at least one finger on the pulse of everything that's hot & happening, particularly when it comes to the coolest technologies and gadgets'...! ROFL! :lol:

PS - the pictures didn't always provide the right choices, and I couldn't always work out what they meant. In particular, they were short of musical icons. But interesting...


----------



## moody

Novelette said:


> You're a brave guy, Violadude! I can't have anything even remotely hot or spicey, I just can't handle the burn.
> 
> I can only handle bland food.
> 
> But I'll definitely be tuning in to your channel. Happy video-ing!


I almost live on curry and chili.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did the test!
> 
> Hmm that's nice.


We all knew about the dream world bit.


----------



## moody

I'm ambitious and focused,like to share my knowledge and am unafraid of the limelight. Well I knew that already.


----------



## Taggart

> You're a Harmonizer
> You're warm and kind, a naturally caring person with a lot of love to give. You get pleasure from being a really good friend.
> 
> Reliable and trustworthy, you seek harmony and balance in your life. You forge strong, long-lasting friendships, and your friends really value your honesty and frank opinions. You may prefer routine and security to lots of new experiences.


The end bits were really weird - on the one hand I don't push myself enough on the other I'm an endorphin junkie. Some of the bits about love, commitment, money and spirituality fitted. Basically, I suspect there are US cultural biases built into the pictures and I miscued on some of them. Like all of these tests it tells you as much about the tester as the testee.









The little logo was odd because it hammered the here and now yet the other sections went on about long term aims. This bit doesn't sound like me at all:



> It might feel like your opinions are overly critical, but voicing them will allow people to understand where you're coming from.


does it? 

Thanks Jani for a nice link.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hilltroll72 said:


> Did you explicitly state that you are human? The program may have assumed that you are a very old canine.


Very true, I could be an undead canine - would explain a lot.


----------



## Bix

I don't normally go with these kind of tests but this is very accurate.

You’re a Harmonizer

Altruistic and thoughtful, you're generous with your time and energy and definitely like it best when everyone's getting along. You often put others' needs before your own and find it easy to see different perspectives on the same problem.

Reliable and trustworthy, you seek harmony and balance in your life. You forge strong, long-lasting friendships, and your friends really value your honesty and frank opinions. You may prefer routine and security to lots of new experiences.


The bit about security is how I feel at the moment whilst my anxiety levels are higher.


----------



## Kieran

Watching a huge bumble bee continually bounce his face off the window pane, trying to get out. Come down, you fricking dunce! The window is open!


----------



## Ingélou

You'll probably have to rescue him. Stick an empty coffee jar over him, slip a card over the top, and gently decant him outdoors. Good luck! 

Correction: 'her' of course!


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> You'll probably have to rescue him. Stick an empty coffee jar over him, slip a card over the top, and gently decant him outdoors. Good luck!
> 
> Correction: 'her' of course!


I think she'll be reading my new edition of Gramaphone magazine, the one with Brendel on the cover. But she won't be reading it too closely, don't worry! Just enough to shoo her into the garden...


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> I think she'll be reading my new edition of Gramaphone magazine, the one with Brendel on the cover. But she won't be reading it too closely, don't worry! Just enough to shoo her into the garden...


The one with Rimsky Korsakov's Flight of the Bumble Bee on the cover disc?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind

Join the room now! I'm trying to get people to come in, as many as possible! Today marks the 2-year anniversary of the room.


----------



## neoshredder

Taken a week off drinking. I started getting hot flashes and drinking wasn't that much fun anymore. Sucks when that happens.


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> Taken a week off drinking. I started getting hot flashes and drinking wasn't that much fun anymore. Sucks when that happens.


May I suggest you take it easy !


----------



## neoshredder

moody said:


> May I suggest you take it easy !


Thanks for the concern. It's easy quitting when you feel like this. But after about 10 days, you start craving for a good time again. So it is this endless cycle of stopping and starting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind
> 
> Join the room now! I'm trying to get people to come in, as many as possible! Today marks the 2-year anniversary of the room.


I tried but looks like I'm an illegal alien (they figured that out so quickly too damn)...

"We're very sorry, but while we would love to let you in and rock out with us, we need to currently restrict turntable access to only the United States due to licensing constraints.

We are working very hard to try and get you in as soon as possible.

If you believe this is a mistake and you are located in the United States, please e-mail help [at sign] turntable dot fm

Again, sorry, and we hope to see you soon.
Billy Chasen
CEO"


----------



## clavichorder

I am sort of unhappy most of the time. At best an effort induced 'above neutral.' I haven't posted here because I've been like this. There is nothing new for me to get excited about. 

Something hopeful please? I don't even feel like I have the power to articulate things anymore. I'm at a loss for words. A bland, unfeeling, over thinking, existence. There is no wood to chop that I can see and I don't have any imagination these days. I don't know what is constraining me into this unhappiness.

I'm on meds. Social interaction is desired when alone, solitude is desired when there are people around. I don't feel that spark anymore. I wish there was some purpose to my life and that the little things actually brought joy, like they used to.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> I am sort of unhappy most of the time. At best an effort induced 'above neutral.' I haven't posted here because I've been like this. There is nothing new for me to get excited about.
> 
> Something hopeful please? I don't even feel like I have the power to articulate things anymore. I'm at a loss for words. A bland, unfeeling, over thinking, existence. There is no wood to chop that I can see and I don't have any imagination these days. I don't know what is constraining me into this unhappiness.
> 
> I'm on meds. Social interaction is desired when alone, solitude is desired when there are people around. I don't feel that spark anymore. I wish there was some purpose to my life and that the little things actually brought joy, like they used to.


Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that you're depressed. I know the feeling, and I also know that things will get better - even if that is unfathomable to grasp at the moment. Perhaps you need some change/variation in your life. A distraction of some sort.

Get better!


----------



## Ondine

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did the test!
> 
> Hmm that's nice.


I did it too. I am a seeker; it's true


----------



## Ondine

clavichorder said:


> I am sort of unhappy most of the time. At best an effort induced 'above neutral.' I haven't posted here because I've been like this. There is nothing new for me to get excited about.
> 
> Something hopeful please? I don't even feel like I have the power to articulate things anymore. I'm at a loss for words. A bland, unfeeling, over thinking, existence. There is no wood to chop that I can see and I don't have any imagination these days. I don't know what is constraining me into this unhappiness.
> 
> I'm on meds. Social interaction is desired when alone, solitude is desired when there are people around. I don't feel that spark anymore. I wish there was some purpose to my life and that the little things actually brought joy, like they used to.


Dear friend,

Why don't you ask for help. You need to be heard by someone with that skills. It is not good to feel like that most of the time.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I am sort of unhappy most of the time. At best an effort induced 'above neutral.' I haven't posted here because I've been like this. There is nothing new for me to get excited about.
> 
> Something hopeful please? I don't even feel like I have the power to articulate things anymore. I'm at a loss for words. A bland, unfeeling, over thinking, existence. There is no wood to chop that I can see and I don't have any imagination these days. I don't know what is constraining me into this unhappiness.
> 
> I'm on meds. Social interaction is desired when alone, solitude is desired when there are people around. I don't feel that spark anymore. I wish there was some purpose to my life and that the little things actually brought joy, like they used to.


My normal state of mood is unhappiness of medium intensity. I'm very passionate with things I like/love (physics, music). When I learn something new related to those fields, I experience a peak of extreme happines. But this peak is ephemeral, and often is followed by a period of depression, like the one you mention (it's much more unhappy than the medium initial unhappiness). And then the cycle starts again. 
I don't know why I'm like this. Sometimes I'm surprised how fast my mood can change without any clear motive. (I have noticed that my obsessive nature is related with the appearance of the low points; often, when I learn this new thing, I discover something, some detail, which is not clear to me, and that's enough to demolish my feeling of happiness with it)
I think it's something pathological, of psychiatric origin. Possibly bipolar disorder. Some years ago, a psychiatrist proscribed me some meds. They didn't work at all.
To be honest, I don't know if there's a "cure" for this. 
I think I'm handling it because of three things: by now, I'm somewhat accustomed to it; second, in the hard moments, I try by all means to keep the self control; I try to keep doing my rutine/studies/whatever I'm doing (of course with varying intensity).
That's all I can really say about it.


----------



## clavichorder

Ondine said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Why don't you ask for help. You need to be heard by someone with that skills. It is not good to feel like that most of the time.


I am working on it. I am finding a new therapist, one covered by my health insurance, and its been a while since I've had any kind of session. I am also going to a meditation center(tried it on Friday). Meditation has some empirical evidence behind it.

As Aleazk says, some of it may just be getting used to the cycle of it.


----------



## clavichorder

Ondine said:


> I did it too. I am a seeker; it's true


I did the test and it called me an energizer. I find that very odd given how things currently are...I don't seem to be capable of filling these tests out.


----------



## Crudblud

Good luck, clavi. For what it's worth, I know I'm just a guy on the internet, but if you need someone to talk to while you're sorting out therapy and so on I'd be happy to listen.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Good luck, clavi. For what it's worth, I know I'm just a guy on the internet, but if you need someone to talk to while you're sorting out therapy and so on I'd be happy to listen.


That offer goes for me too... though hilltrolls don't make comfortable sounding boards.


----------



## violadude

I was going to add something to the last "Area 51" topic, but it got closed. Too bad.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> I was going to add something to the last "Area 51" topic, but it got closed. Too bad.


Hah. _Kh_ may have seen it coming, eh? Got tired of reading The Voice of the People.


----------



## lou

clavichorder said:


> I am working on it. I am finding a new therapist, one covered by my health insurance, and its been a while since I've had any kind of session. I am also going to a meditation center(tried it on Friday). Meditation has some empirical evidence behind it.
> 
> As Aleazk says, some of it may just be getting used to the cycle of it.


I also have similar feelings to the ones being discussed. It can be hard to work through, but keep at it. I feel it is somehow connected to being a sensitive person and is probably shared in varying degrees by many here. Maybe it's one of the reasons we love music so much? There is a book someone recommended to me and I've been meaning to order it from Amazon, it is called "The Highly Sensitive Person". Having simply read the book description and a few of the reviews, it seems like it may be helpful. Best wishes! - Lou


----------



## Ondine

clavichorder said:


> I am working on it. I am finding a new therapist, one covered by my health insurance, and its been a while since I've had any kind of session. I am also going to a meditation center(tried it on Friday). Meditation has some empirical evidence behind it.
> 
> As Aleazk says, some of it may just be getting used to the cycle of it.


That is great clavichorder. Do not hesitate to send a message -or a PM- if you feel the need to be listened 

Take care.


----------



## Ondine

clavichorder said:


> I did the test and it called me an energizer. I find that very odd given how things currently are...I don't seem to be capable of filling these tests out.


Well, those 'tests' do not have to be taken seriously. We are richer in complexity and depth than a bunch of cultural biased images can tell. Also we are not the same person from one instant to another.


----------



## Kieran

I did the test:



> *You're a Harmonizer*
> 
> *You're positive and enthusiastic and have a great sense of humor. It's all about enjoying life and leaving your inhibitions behind every now and again!*
> 
> *Reliable and trustworthy, you seek harmony and balance in your life. You forge strong, long-lasting friendships, and your friends really value your honesty and frank opinions. You may prefer routine and security to lots of new experiences.*


That machine owns!

But I wonder, is it always positive? I mean, anyone get this:



> *You're an a--hole.
> 
> You wouldn't get a joke if it came in the post. People talk about you behind your back all the time. And what's with the nosepicking? I know you do! We can tell. You think these tests are rigged? Stop excavating your nostril-salad, a--hole!*


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran, you should come with a health warning: stop making such brilliant jokes. I'm getting severely bruised after all my rolling on the floor laughing! :lol:


----------



## Lunasong

My well-established 20 gal fish tank (I keep tetras) was recently taken over by a nasty algae-looking pest called _cyanobacteria_. I started a regimen yesterday to rid the tank of it and so far my two remaining fish are hanging it there and the tank still looks clean after 24 hours (it grows quite quickly). From what I've read, this can be a very difficult thing to remove from one's tank environment.


----------



## Crudblud

Today I ate burgers and washed my beard. Truly, my productivity knows no bounds.


----------



## aleazk

After months of hard study, yesterday I finally finished my study of the Hawking-Penrose singularity theorems of General Relativity, which will be the subject of my thesis.
I have the big picture and an understanding of almost all the details by now. 
I should be happy, but there are some minor details I still don't get. They are driving me crazy, of course.
Anyway, this is an important moment for me. Since I was 15 years old, when I read a book about Hawking, I wanted to understand what he was saying, and what was the proof of it.
Now, ten years later, I finally reached that goal, and because of the fruit of my hard work and perseverance. And I can tell you, it was hard!. I had to learn by myself a lot of topics in mathematics which are not covered in the usual curriculum for a physicist (I mean, right after finishing the undergraduate), like a _very_ solid knowledge of general topology, some relatively advanced topics in differential geometry, etc.
As I said, it's important because it's really the first "big goal" in life I put to myself and I reached it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> some of it may just be getting used to the cycle of it.


Don't settle for less in your life. Don't get stuck in a depression cycle. Happiness is possible, don't give up.

Keep searching...


----------



## aleazk

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Don't settle for less in your life. Don't get stuck in a depression cycle. Happiness is possible, don't give up.
> 
> Keep searching...


I know you have good intentions. But it's not that easy. This depression cycle is not a question of "attitude" towards life. As I said, probably has pathological origins (at least in my case, I can't be sure for others, of course), so it's very difficult to "overcome" it towards "a new life", in the same sense you can't overcome, say, that you were born with certain eye color.
Until psychology, psychiatry and neurology find a "cure" or something like that for this thing, I think that the best strategy is to learn to live with it, in the same sense people with chronic illness do it. Find strategies to manage it, etc.


----------



## Ondine

lou said:


> I also have similar feelings to the ones being discussed. It can be hard to work through, but keep at it. I feel it is somehow connected to being a sensitive person and is probably shared in varying degrees by many here. Maybe it's one of the reasons we love music so much? There is a book someone recommended to me and I've been meaning to order it from Amazon, it is called "The Highly Sensitive Person". Having simply read the book description and a few of the reviews, it seems like it may be helpful. Best wishes! - Lou


There is an aspect to be considered and it is that of the ideal of _'being a happy person'_ that marketing and advertising companies sell us. It looks like we live in a culture where being sad or mild depressed is something not tolerable; that it is something really bad.

Then thoughts around 'being sad' are, most of the time, a source of mental pain. Sometimes we forget that being sad is part of many of the 'moods' we experience and it do not has to be bad by force. We are severely pushed by a culture where sadness is not a mood that happens but a sickness, and this can be dangerous.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I feeling angry without any reason. Maybe this is related to hormones changes maybe?


----------



## jani

I just watched this interesting TED talk, if you have a little free time and would like to learn new skills but feel like you don't have enough time this video is for you!


----------



## Chrythes

> I feeling angry without any reason. Maybe this is related to hormones changes maybe?


Or maybe toxoplamosis invading your brain and producing too much dopamine, resulting in aggressive schizophrenia.


----------



## Ondine

Chrythes said:


> Or maybe toxoplamosis invading your brain and producing too much dopamine, resulting in aggressive schizophrenia.


Hi Chrythes, is this serious?


----------



## Chrythes

Ondine said:


> Hi Chrythes, is this serious?


At least according to Robert Sapolsky.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Chrythes said:


> Or maybe toxoplamosis invading your brain and producing too much dopamine, resulting in aggressive schizophrenia.


I read about that, but I don't think I had this. Know I don't feeling angry.


----------



## Bix

Chrythes said:


> Or maybe toxoplamosis invading your brain and producing too much dopamine, resulting in aggressive schizophrenia.


Oh for goodness sake!!


----------



## Op.123

jani said:


> I did this funny personality test were you answer with pictures instead of phrases or words.
> 
> This is my result:
> 
> You're a Striver
> You're lively and enthusiastic with an infectious energy. It's all about seizing the day and living life to the fullest. You're great fun to be around, and your positive spirit is something your friends value and admire.
> You have tons of infectious energy and lots of natural enthusiasm. You set high standards for yourself and others and like to keep your eye on the prize. Resourcefulness is definitely one of your finest strengths. When you get excited about something, you have the confidence and passion to inspire all those around you.
> 
> I feel its pretty accurate but sometimes i get distracted easily.
> 
> Here is the link if someone wants to do it!
> Remember to post your results here !
> 
> https://personality.visualdna.com/


My results:

You're a Harmonizer

You're ambitious and determined with impressive energy levels. When you decide you want something, you put your mind to achieving it.

Reliable and trustworthy, you seek harmony and balance in your life. You forge strong, long-lasting friendships, and your friends really value your honesty and frank opinions. You may prefer routine and security to lots of new experiences.


----------



## jani

Note to myself don't do this in a bar anymore:

i went to talk for two girls ,i grabbed the other girls handhand and said " i can read minds, look me into eyes" she did then i said " This is what you are thinking at the moment, i want to dance with that hot guy who is in front of me right now"
she went
WHAT!??!?!
her friend went " she is not that easy"
Then i said " OOh a hardcase"
she said that they were celebrating one of their friends birthday
then i started teasing her about her age and asked to show her id
and they started to yell and pushed me away hahah :lol: funny times.


----------



## Crudblud

Air go out of cake. Make Crudblud mad.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Air go out of cake. Make Crudblud mad.


Put frosting on it, making the top straight and level. Yummy.


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Put frosting on it, making the top straight and level. Yummy.


I should have said the batter is what lost its air, not the cake. Not sure what happened, it just kind of deflated during the folding process. The cake itself is fine, just not what it should be. At the moment it appears that the original plan of slicing it horizontally and filling it with jam and cream remains a viable option, so it's not really a failure per se, I just get angry when baking doesn't go exactly according to plan.


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> it's not really a failure per se, I just get angry when baking doesn't go exactly according to plan.


Yes, but remember, that's how some of the world's great recipes originated. For example, Bakewell Tart, which was supposed to be maids-of-honour, but the filling on the pastry didn't cook properly.

And who would choose maids-of-honour when they could have Bakewell Tart?


----------



## Crudblud

Ingenue said:


> Yes, but remember, that's how some of the world's great recipes originated. For example, Bakewell Tart, which was supposed to be maids-of-honour, but the filling on the pastry didn't cook properly.
> 
> And who would choose maids-of-honour when they could have Bakewell Tart?


Somehow I doubt I am the originator of a great new cake, in fact it turned out to be kind of awful (tasty but the texture is almost like rubber). I know what went wrong, a simple error during the final folding process, it's a shame because everything had gone perfectly up until that point. All the parts I thought would be difficult were easy, and the thing I had already done dozens of times without error messed the whole thing up!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've seen too many concerts this year. In the past week I went to 4...and one of them I saw twice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Note to myself don't do this in a bar anymore:
> 
> i went to talk for two girls ,i grabbed the other girls handhand and said " i can read minds, look me into eyes" she did then i said " This is what you are thinking at the moment, i want to dance with that hot guy who is in front of me right now"
> she went
> WHAT!??!?!
> her friend went " she is not that easy"
> Then i said " OOh a hardcase"
> she said that they were celebrating one of their friends birthday
> then i started teasing her about her age and asked to show her id
> and they started to yell and pushed me away hahah :lol: funny times.


Next time do the same but in drag.


----------



## neoshredder

I freaked out a few days. Not because of alcohol. I drank too much water. The alcohol made me thirsty and I overindulged on water. I felt light-headed that night and the next day. Scary moment. Hopefully I can fully recover as I still feel stress on my brain. Working has actually helped keep me occupied lately.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I freaked out a few days. Not because of alcohol. I drank too much water. The alcohol made me thirsty and I overindulged on water. I felt light-headed that night and the next day. Scary moment. Hopefully I can fully recover as I still feel stress on my brain. Working has actually helped keep me occupied lately.


Gradually....little by little....drink less alcohol each day....save the money you spend on alcohol and buy CDs instead. It's the alcohol that made you thirsty. From what I know, there are many more negative things about drinking alcohol than positive. 

Although I have a friend who is a psychiatrist who says that it's good to drink alcohol a few times a week after you turn 25 and your brain has fully developed.


----------



## science

jani said:


> I did this funny personality test were you answer with pictures instead of phrases or words.
> 
> This is my result:
> 
> You're a Striver
> You're lively and enthusiastic with an infectious energy. It's all about seizing the day and living life to the fullest. You're great fun to be around, and your positive spirit is something your friends value and admire.
> You have tons of infectious energy and lots of natural enthusiasm. You set high standards for yourself and others and like to keep your eye on the prize. Resourcefulness is definitely one of your finest strengths. When you get excited about something, you have the confidence and passion to inspire all those around you.
> 
> I feel its pretty accurate but sometimes i get distracted easily.
> 
> Here is the link if someone wants to do it!
> Remember to post your results here !
> 
> https://personality.visualdna.com/


That was relatively fun for such a thing. Or at least I'm telling myself that... I did the brand thing too, so the digital overlords have just a touch more on me now.



> You're a seeker.
> 
> You're committed, focused and hardworking with a real passion for expanding your horizons. You have impressive levels of motivation and enthusiasm that often inspire others.
> 
> A sensitive soul with an expressive nature, you tend to be a romantic at heart. Sometimes you love nothing more than escaping into your very own dreamworld. Spontaneous new experiences can be inspiring to you, and you like exploring your creative side from time to time.


Ok. I also like money, and sex with beautiful women. How come none of these quizzes ever tell me how much I like money, or sex with beautiful women?


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Next time do the same but in drag.


It must be your natural charm.


----------



## starthrower

neoshredder said:


> I freaked out a few days. Not because of alcohol. I drank too much water. The alcohol made me thirsty and I overindulged on water. I felt light-headed that night and the next day. Scary moment. Hopefully I can fully recover as I still feel stress on my brain. Working has actually helped keep me occupied lately.


You can die from drinking too much water in a short period of time. I had two glasses of chardonnay at my mom's 75th birthday party yesterday.

I also gave one of my favorite CDs to my eleven year old nephew. Boulez Conducts Varese on Sony. I don't know if he'll have an interest in this stuff at his age, but he might grow into it? He's a very smart kid. I also gave him some jazz CDs including Kind Of Blue, Time Out, Horace Silver's Song For My Father, and Weather Report's Heavy Weather.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gradually....little by little....drink less alcohol each day....save the money you spend on alcohol and buy CDs instead. It's the alcohol that made you thirsty. From what I know, there are many more negative things about drinking alcohol than positive.
> 
> Although I have a friend who is a psychiatrist who says that it's good to drink alcohol a few times a week after you turn 25 and your brain has fully developed.


Are you kidding? I haven't drinken since. And very careful how much water I drink now as well.


----------



## Kopachris

Not sure if the Buddhist thing is really working for me. I seem to lack the discipline necessary. Feeling the need to intoxicate myself daily. Some time in a more sterile environment, such as a monastery (or at least away camping on my own for a week), would likely be good for me.


----------



## Ramako

The mousy-clicky-button-thingy* on my laptop trackpad seems to be getting dodgy. I'll have to get a mouse or something. This annoys me**.

*Technical term derived from my great computer knowledge.

** I would put an emoticon here, however there doesn't seem to be an emoticon which expresses sufficiently little emotion to resemble my face.


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> Not sure if the Buddhist thing is really working for me. I seem to lack the discipline necessary. Feeling the need to intoxicate myself daily. Some time in a more sterile environment, such as a monastery (or at least away camping on my own for a week), would likely be good for me.


Try Presbyterian Christianity. They don't expect too much.


----------



## aleazk

Ramako said:


> The mousy-clicky-button-thingy* on my laptop trackpad seems to be getting dodgy. I'll have to get a mouse or something. This annoys me**.
> 
> *Technical term derived from my great computer knowledge.
> 
> ** I would put an emoticon here, however there doesn't seem to be an emoticon which expresses sufficiently little emotion to resemble my face.


You can choose between the following three images I found with google:


----------



## Ingélou

But the bottom one isn't emotionless - he looks as if he's thinking about the problem of dark matter in the universe.... I could quite fancy him, actually...


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> But the bottom one isn't emotionless - he looks as if he's thinking about the problem of dark matter in the universe.... I could quite fancy him, actually...


lol, I would say there's a toilet down there!.

(sorry, I'm raving, I should go to sleep!)


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> You can choose between the following three images I found with google


Lol, probably closest to the bottom one (For me, having to get a new mouse is probably like thinking about the problem of dark matter (I'll ignore aleazk's last comment )) though yes, probably a bit too pensive.


----------



## aleazk

I dreamt that lettuce was banned by the authorities. At the beginning, nobody cared about it, but then society embarked in total anarchy and violence. I woke up when somebody threw a Molotov cocktail into the supermarket!.


----------



## jani

aleazk said:


> I dreamt that lettuce was banned by the authorities. At the beginning, nobody cared about it, but then society embarked in total anarchy and violence. I woke up when somebody threw a Molotov cocktail into the supermarket!.


Let me guess the violence was started by RABBIT PEOPLE!


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I think I want to major in physics now, instead of music composition like I've been saying for a while.


----------



## aleazk

WavesOfParadox said:


> I think I want to major in physics now, instead of music composition like I've been saying for a while.


Well, good luck. It will be a wonderful world of discoveries. My advice, never lose the curiosity nor accept things if you don't understand them completely; work very hard.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

aleazk said:


> Well, good luck. It will be a wonderful world of discoveries. My advice, never lose the curiosity nor accept things if you don't understand them completely; work very hard.


Well, we'll see. I'm just in high school. I haven't even had a physics course yet.


----------



## aleazk

WavesOfParadox said:


> Well, we'll see. I'm just in high school. I haven't even had a physics course yet.


Well, and what caught your interest as to decide right now?.


----------



## neoshredder

Physics is Science applied with advanced math. If you are good in math, Physics might be a good choice.


----------



## aleazk

neoshredder said:


> Physics is Science applied with advanced math. If you are good in math, Physics might be a good choice.


Well, yes. But in experimental physics you need other abilities too.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

I just really enjoy learning about physics on the internet. Also, I've always been really gifted in math. I haven't really enjoyed my science classes in the past, but I think that's because I've felt they're "below" me. I also don't enjoy lab work, but they may be because I feel like the stuff we do is pointless. Also, the little amount of math we use is way below me. I want more math.


----------



## aleazk

WavesOfParadox said:


> I just really enjoy learning about physics on the internet. Also, I've always been really gifted in math. I haven't really enjoyed my science classes in the past, but I think that's because I've felt they're "below" me. I also don't enjoy lab work, but they may be because I feel like the stuff we do is pointless. Also, the little amount of math we use is way below me. I want more math.


Well, definitely you have the profile for theoretical physics then!. It's very unlikely that you will enjoy the science classes in high school. I hated them, I found them really stupid and not related with the actual practice of science.
For theoretical physics, the fundamental prerequisite is not only being good at math, but learning to think with advanced math as something natural. You will have to learn a lot of maths from your own if you want to have a good grasp of what is necessary. Most of the work is done by manipulation of abstract concepts and relations. Most math is not about numbers, but about structure. And the properties of these structures. That's the thing we actually exploit in theoretical physics. Try to start incorporating that way of thought.
What's your level of maths and physics right now?, so I can recommend you some university textbooks you can read and you can make some progress by your own.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

This year I will be taking Pre-AP Physics and AP Calculus BC as a junior.


----------



## aleazk

WavesOfParadox said:


> This year I will be taking Pre-AP Physics and AP Calculus BC as a junior.


Well, you can try these then:

-"Physics" by Marcelo Alonso and Edward J. Finn. (http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Prof-Marcelo-Alonso/dp/0201565188)

-"Calculus" by Michael Spivak. (http://www.amazon.com/Calculus-4th-Michael-Spivak/dp/0914098918)

For your upcoming AP exams, stay with what they are teaching to you, since that's what they are going to ask. The books I mentioned are for your future, they will give you an understanding of the real concepts involved there.


----------



## Ramako

WavesOfParadox said:


> I think I want to major in physics now, instead of music composition like I've been saying for a while.


An advantage of the US university system as understand it is that you can to an extent learn both and then specialise (the famous word 'major' which I've never really understood). That is you can try it out when there and decide.

Here in the UK, you have to decide before you get there.

Good luck in any case!


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Well, you can try these then:
> 
> -"Physics" by Marcelo Alonso and Edward J. Finn. (http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Prof-Marcelo-Alonso/dp/0201565188)
> 
> -"Calculus" by Michael Spivak. (http://www.amazon.com/Calculus-4th-Michael-Spivak/dp/0914098918)
> 
> For your upcoming AP exams, stay with what they are teaching to you, since that's what they are going to ask. The books I mentioned are for your future, they will give you an understanding of the real concepts involved there.


lol, just out of curiosity I was reading the Wikipedia entry for Spivak (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Spivak). The "Talk" section has some rather hilarious comments:

-I heard that he was murdered a few years back.

-Definitely false, see further down.

(down)-I'm on the phone with him right now. He is fine.


----------



## Taggart

Ramako said:


> An advantage of the US university system as understand it is that you can to an extent learn both and then specialise (the famous word 'major' which I've never really understood). That is you can try it out when there and decide.
> 
> Here in the UK, you have to decide before you get there.
> 
> Good luck in any case!


You mean England \ Wales \ Northern Ireland of course. Apart from Oxbridge, most of the southern UK's universities are fairly modern. North of the border, you have St Andrews (1413), Glasgow (1451), Aberdeen (1495) and Edinburgh (1583) and many others with links to the original colleges. The system there while not as flexible as the US system is considerably more flexible than in the rest of the UK allowing for the study of different subjects and the ability to change your profile as you progress.


----------



## TxllxT

We're on family visit in the Czech Republic, momentarily the hottest place in Europe: around 40 degrees Celcius. Good weather for beer-testing: the hotter it gets, the more I like the beers from Budweis / Ceske Budejovice, Budvar & Samson. They are not as bitter tasting as the beers from Pilsen, Urquell & Gambrinus. Those beers are the best, when it gets colder. The beers from Moravia, Radegast, are tasting somewhere in the middle, not at all bad. 
In St Petersburg, Russia, I also had a try (two months ago) on the local brews. They are not as good as the Czech beers, but better than the Germans, which taste IMO too watery & too sweetish. One of the Russian beers, Vasilevsky Ostrov, had a nice way of advertising: " Our beer is the most cultural, because it is being carried around the Summer Garden (Letni Sad, famous in the poetry of Pushkin)".


----------



## EricABQ

My vacation just ended. We spent a week in the great state of Washington. Part on Fidalgo Island and part in the Cascades near Chinook Pass. Spectacular weather and a really relaxing time.


----------



## Mesa

Back from Italy.

Naples for a few days and Lecce for 5.

More exhausted than i was before the start of the holiday, but i'm sure that's down to taking a billion photos a day and eating my own body weight in cheese.

This was the last meal i had yesterday:









It had a thick, delicious brick of mozzarella inside.


----------



## jani

Mesa said:


> Back from Italy.
> 
> Naples for a few days and Lecce for 5.
> 
> More exhausted than i was before the start of the holiday, but i'm sure that's down to taking a billion photos a day and eating my own body weight in cheese.
> 
> This was the last meal i had yesterday:
> 
> It had a thick, delicious brick of mozzarella inside.


Back from Italy??!?

Did you meet the most famous Italians ever like

Mario and Luigi









Fabio








and the last but not least the head of the Mafia!


----------



## Bix

jani said:


> Fabio


oh dear not Fabio Lanzoni eurgh why not at least Fabio Cannavaro


----------



## EricABQ

Just reading about the Bradley Manning verdict. He escapes a life sentence, which is certainly good for him. I agree with a finding of not-guilty on the aiding the enemy charge.

It will be interesting to see what his sentence is. I'd actually be o.k with a sentence to time already served, but I suspect it will be more than that.


----------



## neoshredder

Tired of the personal attacks on this forum. My life outside this forum is simpler than on this forum.


----------



## Bix

neoshredder said:


> Tired of the personal attacks on this forum. My life outside this forum is simpler than on this forum.


Where has this happened, have I missed a post?

_just read the post your thinking of, I don't think it is about you_


----------



## neoshredder

Bix said:


> Where has this happened, have I missed a post?
> 
> _just read the post your thinking of, I don't think it is about you_


I'm pretty sure it is. Especially with Crudblud supporting the idea. Those 2 dislike me intensely.


----------



## jani

Bix said:


> oh dear not Fabio Lanzoni eurgh why not at least Fabio Cannavaro
> 
> View attachment 21959


Who?

I only know Fabio because his been in a Conan o brien joke couple times.


----------



## kv466

So I saw Parsifal for the first time on Sunday, Couchie...


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. Especially with Crudblud supporting the idea. Those 2 dislike me intensely.


You really must stop this you know.


----------



## jani

Watching old Big bang theory episodes, gotta love Sheldon !


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> Watching old Big bang theory episodes, gotta love Sheldon !


Yes, it's a favorite of mine and my husband.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Just reading about the Bradley Manning verdict. He escapes a life sentence, which is certainly good for him. I agree with a finding of not-guilty on the aiding the enemy charge.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what his sentence is. I'd actually be o.k with a sentence to time already served, but I suspect it will be more than that.


136 years minus time served seems okay.


----------



## Vaneyes

A more recent Fabio pic.

View attachment 21979


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako said:


> An advantage of the US university system as understand it is that you can to an extent learn both and then specialise (the famous word 'major' which I've never really understood). That is you can try it out when there and decide.
> 
> Here in the UK, you have to decide before you get there.
> 
> Good luck in any case!


Good luck indeed. 60% of eventual designated majors still can't find work in their field of study. That figure has held firm for a long time. Long before the 2008 unmentionable.


----------



## Vaneyes

WavesOfParadox said:


> I think I want to major in physics now, instead of music composition like I've been saying for a while.


FWIW of the three physics grads I knew, one was successful in teaching, one drove a cab, and one clerked in a music shop.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Vaneyes said:


> FWIW of the three physics grads I knew, one was successful in teaching, one drove a cab, and one clerked in a music shop.


So about the same as composition?


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> 136 years minus time served seems okay.


I'm guessing something along the lines of 20 - 25 years of actual time. If he gets the full 136 I think the judge will have those sentences served concurrently.

I'm not really basing that on anything other than a feeling that if the judge wanted him to go away for life she would have convicted him of the aiding the enemy charge. But, he has plead guilty or been convicted of some serious charges, so he could be facing decades in Leavenworth.


----------



## Guest

Just back from Berlin where I had the great fortune to visit an exhibition of works by the sculptor *Anish Kapoor* (in the Martin Gropius Bau). The guy certainly has a thing for red wax, epoxy resins and other such materials, and the majority of exhibits are of enormous, room-filling size! I have to say that I do find this sort of stuff very engaging. Reminds me of works by other artists that Saatchi had on show some years ago in London.


----------



## Tristan

Turning 17 today; I'm spending the day in Laguna Beach with family and close friends. Going to be pretty awesome =)


----------



## Bix

Happy Birthday to thee


----------



## Ramako

Indeed! Happy Birthday Tristan!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I found out that NEEME JARVI IS COMING TO DC IN NOVEMBER! Not performing Glazunov unfortunately, but what else he does best, Prokofiev. <3 Also VALERY GERGIEV and his Russian crew are going to DC to perform the SWAN LAKE ballet in January. That I have to see too! Two big figures in my little musical world, I can't miss them! It may be my only chance in a long time to see them, if ever.

My mom will most likely go with me.... but if only, if only...


----------



## jani

Tristan said:


> Turning 17 today; I'm spending the day in Laguna Beach with family and close friends. Going to be pretty awesome =)


Dem days go fast!
Take all the fun off you can from your teenage years.
I didn't but at least now i know that i am not gonna waste any days of my future life.


----------



## Ingélou

My computer addiction got completely out of hand yesterday & after working hard for a month to get off the Top Posters list (badge of shame, imho), I achieved Top Poster award for the day & am back in the 7 Days too.

I am hoping to go completely silent today (after this) but I have a feeling that if inspiration strikes for my Emoticon thread, I'll be crawling back here again....

Off to have breakfast now, made for me by my fabulous husband. Nobody else can hold a candle to him.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Off to have breakfast now, made for me by my fabulous husband. Nobody else can hold a candle to him.


Hmm. She means nobody else is allowed to. That candle flame certainly spurs me on.


----------



## jani

Ingenue said:


> My computer addiction got completely out of hand yesterday & after working hard for a month to get off the Top Posters list (badge of shame, imho), I achieved Top Poster award for the day & am back in the 7 Days too.
> 
> I am hoping to go completely silent today (after this) but I have a feeling that if inspiration strikes for my Emoticon thread, I'll be crawling back here again....
> 
> Off to have breakfast now, made for me by my fabulous husband. Nobody else can hold a candle to him.


Remember its only a bad thing when it starts to interfere with your other life on a negative way.


----------



## Praeludium

Bad times : my girlfriend (the cello girl I met a few months ago) is maybe pregnant. I won't give you details but the chances for her to get pregnant are statistically _ridiculously_ small.
And yet, it could well be that (given many symptoms and a (prematured, but another will be done) test) she is. We'll only know in 4 days.
I'm stunned at how ridiculous it is if it's really that.

Luckily enough (and even though it probably itches some biggots and fundamentalists), I live in a country where abortion is fully covered by the state. I'm more worried about her well-being than anything else actually.

*Sorry* to talk about this here, but hey I have no friends (becaue of some kind of combination of circumstances mainly related to my studies and where I live) and I needed to get a little bit of this weight out of me. On the top of that I don't post much (I read, I feel like I've nothing of consequence to say) in the CM subjects so I probably sound like some attention *****.

It helps being a rational, objective and almost cold person in this kind of situation. Now that I think about it, it's kind of funny since it's really absurd.


----------



## aleazk

Jeez... I hope it's some kind of error in the test or something. Do you plan to tell it to your parents?.


----------



## Bix

Prealudium - Regardless of what people here think, it is important for you both to come to what ever decision you must. It is your lives that are involved not ours. This is going to be a time of choice, think carefully, talk through everything with her and be honest.

PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> Bad times : my girlfriend (the cello girl I met a few months ago) is maybe pregnant. I won't give you details but the chances for her to get pregnant are statistically _ridiculously_ small.
> And yet, it could well be that (given many symptoms and a (prematured, but another will be done) test) she is. We'll only know in 4 days.
> I'm stunned at how ridiculous it is if it's really that.
> 
> Luckily enough (and even though it probably itches some biggots and fundamentalists), I live in a country where abortion is fully covered by the state. I'm more worried about her well-being than anything else actually.
> 
> *Sorry* to talk about this here, but hey I have no friends (becaue of some kind of combination of circumstances mainly related to my studies and where I live) and I needed to get a little bit of this weight out of me. On the top of that I don't post much (I read, I feel like I've nothing of consequence to say) in the CM subjects so I probably sound like some attention *****.
> 
> It helps being a rational, objective and almost cold person in this kind of situation. Now that I think about it, it's kind of funny since it's really absurd.


Sorry bro, there ain't much else that i can do than to wish that what ever happen its good for both of you.

Also try to stay as positive as possible and keep your head up.


----------



## Praeludium

Thanks for the replies.

No I do not plan to tell anything to my parents, since I do not think it's their business - I will not need to do much efforts to hide anything anyway, and I never talk about anything like this with them.
We're both very young (but of majority age) and at the beginning of our studies (which will probably be long), so for me, if there's something, abortion is a no-brainer : it just isn't possible to consider anything else, even from the standpoint of an hypothetical child (it wouldn't be a "good birth" for a child even if I wanted to be a parent, which absolutely isn't the case). 

She's a reasonnable person too but she's (an intelligent, open-minded) religious person so it's probably more complicated for her. I see things in a very objective way and it's not complicated for me. But I'm not the one who's maybe going to abort either. I see abortion as the deletion of a few cells, nothing more. 
What is worrying me is the psychological effects it could have on her. I'm 200 km away from her at the moment, on the top of that. The good thing is that we're both able to talk properly and intelligently, and that this side of the whole thing (mess) is not going to be problematic, at least I think.


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> No I do not plan to tell anything to my parents, since I do not think it's their business - I will not need to do much efforts to hide anything anyway, and I never talk about anything like this with them.
> We're both very young (but of majority age) and at the beginning of our studies (which will probably be long), so for me, if there's something, abortion is a no-brainer : it just isn't possible to consider anything else, even from the standpoint of an hypothetical child (it wouldn't be a "good birth" for a child even if I wanted to be a parent, which absolutely isn't the case).
> 
> She's a reasonnable person too but she's (an intelligent, open-minded) religious person so it's probably more complicated for her. I see things in a very objective way and it's not complicated for me. But I'm not the one who's maybe going to abort either. I see abortion as the deletion of a few cells, nothing more.
> What is worrying me is the psychological effects it could have on her. I'm 200 km away from her at the moment, on the top of that. The good thing is that we're both able to talk properly and intelligently, and that this side of the whole thing (mess) is not going to be problematic, at least I think.


You don't need to justify your decision about the abortion to us.  I have similar views to yours, in any case. I asked the parents thing because, at least in my personal case, I don't know if I could handle the psychological pressure of all this while at the same time the psychological pressure of keep it secret. Of course, this is related only to my personal experience and the relation I have with my own parents.
In any case, I would recommend you to think about it at least. Possibly, this will be a very hard process for your girlfriend. The support of her parents (and family in general) can be of great help, and I would say recommendable. Also in your case, of course. They may be upset at first, but, except in the case they are bigots, they will understand (you say you have been careful).
I definitely not recommend to confront this situation totally alone, this will be very delicate for your girlfriend. Definitely she will need support.
I wish you the best of lucks.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Praeludium said:


> *Sorry* to talk about this here, but hey I have no friends (becaue of some kind of combination of circumstances mainly related to my studies and where I live) and I needed to get a little bit of this weight out of me. On the top of that I don't post much (I read, I feel like I've nothing of consequence to say) in the CM subjects so I probably sound like some attention *****.
> 
> It helps being a rational, objective and almost cold person in this kind of situation. Now that I think about it, it's kind of funny since it's really absurd.


I'm devastated to hear this, and I'm sorry to say what I must say next. This post might have been the worse thing you could have done in this situation, to talk about this online. I'm really _really_ sorry that you can't find a person in your life right now that you feel comfortable talking to this about. But even if it's not possible to find someone, it's a horrible thing to pour out your heart to literal strangers, especially when we can't be there for you like real human beings. These are just words on a screen, but I wish you could see my face and hear my voice... to know how much I feel for you, for your girlfriend...

Please find_ someone_ to talk to about this, and I mean in real life. And for the sake of your _girlfriend_, I beseech you not to talk about this more on the internet. I don't just say this as a moderator, but as a human being, as far as my humanity can be expressed in words on this screen...


----------



## Praeludium

Thanks for the replies.

aleazk, I'll think about it but for me the psychological pressure of having my parents (and probably my family) to know exceeds by far the psychological pressure of keeping this secret ^^ But that's a good point. She's much less solitary than me, so the problem isn't the same for her, she won't be alone.

Huilunsoittaja, I understand your point but there's just no way I could find someone to talk about this in real - apart maybe from my brother who lives 500 km aways. I absolutely don't know and trust anyone enough.
My understanding of that problem is that pouring my (or anyone's) heart out on the internet to strangers is easier and probably safer in some way than doing it in real, because it's purely virtual and kind of abstract. 
Now, I'm sorry if others feel ill-at-ease reading this, I hadn't thought of this (a matter of perspective, I guess).

But your point is very good, and of course I don't plan on telling the internet my whole life, but I needed to get a little bit of pressure out of me and as strange as it seems TC seemed to be a relatively OK place to do that. Of course I asked my girlfriend beforehand and I refrained from giving too much details.

Anyway, thanks for your replies, you won't be bothered with that anymore but I think I needed that, they helped me


----------



## Ramako

Well, I've enjoyed my holiday immensely, and it has been good to be away... But it will be good to get back to England!


----------



## Taggart

But it's still only August! 

Remember your Browning:

Oh, to be in England
Now that April 's there.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm back from Japan, and feeling somewhat under the weather, which is a real shame, because things went very well over there (although my spoken Japanese always gets rusty when I don't practice it for so long). Anyway, sorry for not telling anyone other than Kieran where I was. I'm back, and other than a cold, a fever, and jet-lag, I'm fine.


----------



## Bix

Mahlerian said:


> I'm back from Japan, and feeling somewhat under the weather, which is a real shame, because things went very well over there (although my spoken Japanese always gets rusty when I don't practice it for so long). Anyway, sorry for not telling anyone other than Kieran where I was. I'm back, and other than a cold, a fever, and jet-lag, I'm fine.


I'm glad you're back, there was a hint in one of your posts that you were travelling so I knew you'd be away.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today, I was teaching a 1-hour lesson to a flute student in my house's living room, but the squirrels on our deck were making so much commotion that she even noticed! We saw a squirrel climbing all over the sliding-glass door screen in my kitchen, and throughout the whole hour squirrels were chasing each other around the deck. :lol: They were trying to get my attention so I would feed them peanuts as we do on a daily basis, but couldn't they see I was busy? Couldn't they wait just a little longer? hahah! I fed them after my student was gone. Silly squirrels!


----------



## Ukko

3 August 2013 - hopefully the last day of Belligerence Week here at TC. Lots of words typed in anger and/or in malice; even _Kh_ was goaded into losing his cool. Maybe we should mark our calenders: The week ending on the first Saturday in August can be Vacation Week - vacation from TC. Would that work?


----------



## Ingélou

I am dazed by it all. Let's hope Bonhomie comes back from her hols next week...


----------



## Wood

Yes, it is interesting how much anger, malice, sarcasm, creepiness and hysteria can lurk hidden under a very thin skin, ready to pounce on an innocent passer by.


----------



## Pennypacker

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today, I was teaching a 1-hour lesson to a flute student in my house's living room, but the squirrels on our deck were making so much commotion that she even noticed! We saw a squirrel climbing all over the sliding-glass door screen in my kitchen, and throughout the whole hour squirrels were chasing each other around the deck. :lol: They were trying to get my attention so I would feed them peanuts as we do on a daily basis, but couldn't they see I was busy? Couldn't they wait just a little longer? hahah! I fed them after my student was gone. Silly squirrels!


Just poison them and get it over with. 
I'm kidding, I love squirrels (seen them only in Russia though). So much cuter than goddamn jackals.

BTW, you know the quote in your signature makes sense only in Russian, right?


----------



## Ukko

hayd said:


> Yes, it is interesting how much anger, malice, sarcasm, creepiness and hysteria can lurk hidden under a very thin skin, ready to pounce on an innocent passer by.


Interesting, and dismaying. Note that my post was not an attempt to absolve myself of guilt. My dander is still risible, if nothing much else is. My hope is that we can once again slip on our Common Courtesy garments for another year.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Praeludium said:


> Bad times : my girlfriend (the cello girl I met a few months ago) is maybe pregnant. I won't give you details but the chances for her to get pregnant are statistically _ridiculously_ small.
> And yet, it could well be that (given many symptoms and a (prematured, but another will be done) test) she is. We'll only know in 4 days.
> I'm stunned at how ridiculous it is if it's really that.
> 
> Luckily enough (and even though it probably itches some biggots and fundamentalists), I live in a country where abortion is fully covered by the state. I'm more worried about her well-being than anything else actually.


Just remember: it is her body, her child (since your remark about abortion already implies you don't want to take any responsibility for it) and it should be her decision, not you pressuring her into whatever is the easiest way out for you.


----------



## Mesa

Played the first Unreal Tournament today for the first time in about ten years, destroy everyone in my first online deathmatch 30-3 and get accused of cheating.

Still got it. 

My childhood feels 0.5% less wasted.


----------



## aleazk

I'm so upset I can't even describe it!. At the beginning of this year, I moved to another university, the one I'm now. I have completed all the courses and now I'm doing a thesis for the degree (equivalent to a master degree in the US). All is fine, but because of a minor discordance in the programs of one of the first courses (from the first year of the career!), they pretend that I must take the examination of that course here, because they "can't make" the equivalence with the analogous course I took in the other university. It's absolutely ridiculous and humiliating. They say to me, "yes, we know you are right and that it's unfair, but those are the rules...". For the record, I don't say it's unfair only, I say it's completely nonsensical and even humiliating. 
I opened the notes... "definition and properties of the real numbers" (ah!, is not that sweet?)... I can't believe I have to study this again...


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry to hear this. Pointless bureaucracy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pennypacker said:


> BTW, you know the quote in your signature makes sense only in Russian, right?


Oh? Is it idiomatic? What would it translate into English as then? I mean, actually, I think he was talking about a real wrench, he had to fix plumbing for the conservatory too actually, according to records I've read.


----------



## Guest

@Pennypacker - I was wondering about that - it seems like there must be a play on words which only works in Russian, but my Russian vocabulary is not good enough to figure it out. 

Kluch? Please explain if you can.


----------



## Pennypacker

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh? Is it idiomatic? What would it translate into English as then? I mean, actually, I think he was talking about a real wrench, he had to fix plumbing for the conservatory too actually, according to records I've read.


Russian uses the word "key" for clef ("tonality" means key) and "nut key" for wrench. So it would sound "I knew the treble key and the bass key, now I know the nut key too".


----------



## Praeludium

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just remember: it is her body, her child (since your remark about abortion already implies you don't want to take any responsibility for it) and it should be her decision, not you pressuring her into whatever is the easiest way out for you.


Do you really think it's like that ?
It's not like either us of want a child - it's not like we're sure there's anything, and, even if I know you won't agree for whatever reason, an embryo isn't a child. And anyway, a child is the responsability of two persons, I absolutely don't understand why you're implying that it isn't. It is, that's exactly why it isn't _just_ her decision and exactly why the weight isn't only on her shoulders, and so on.
And discussing is not pressuring, particularly when it's an open, intelligent discussion about such an important matter.

But I shouldn't even reply to a post like this - given the political, ethical views you've shared earlier here, it didn't really surprise me to read this.
What got me to reply is that you've the nerves to try to make me (_and_ anyone who chose (/is supporting the right for) abortion) look like some macho, coward, cruel and retrograd guy while it absolutely isn't the case - it's _all the opposite_ (I can't prove the coward bit of course). 
Just a reminder : feminist activists tend to fight _for_ the right for women to abort (amongst other things), so there must be something there - something else than some guys not wanting to take responsibility !

You can have your own beliefs, but just don't talk about things you know nothing about - like an highly complex personal situation, which is always the case with this kind of problem. 
On the top of that, as I said earlier, given the views you've shared here, it's obvious for many persons here that you have a bias _against_ abortion and a bias _for_ the archetypal, old-world and patriarcal household.
I can't believe how some people tend to try to distort the world so that it fits their views, and here it's what you're doing, surreptitiously implying all an unhealthy ideology under the cover of a few _seemingly_ nice and full of common sense advices.

Abortion as un unresponsible thing, an easy way out (the easy, cowardly way out would be to leave her, which musts probably happens all the time in place where abortion isn't a choice), discussion as a bad thing used to put pressure on the partner (are you implying she's stupid and not capable of thinking for herself ? and that I'm trying to manipulate her ?), and a rational, logical, sane (and dare I say kind of progressive given the views of some) solution to something which isn't anything near sure, chosen in unison by two persons, as an unhealthy choice done in panic by one man so that he could preserve his way of life or whatever.

Let's consider this reply with an ethical point of view. Anyway I'm done with this, and I said I'd stop talking about that (but sometimes you just have to...).

Aleazk -> Sorry about this. This really sounds like the typical stupid little things that happen between the schools - equivalences that do not work, etc... Well, I guess you can still think it's a good thing that it's only one exam and not more...


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pennypacker said:


> Russian uses the word "key" for clef ("tonality" means key) and "nut key" for wrench. So it would sound "I knew the treble key and the bass key, now I know the nut key too".


DOH! Glazunov was even more punny than I thought. What a punster! What a music nerd! :lol:

That's not the first I've heard of too. I read an account about how he called a Schreker opera "Schreckliche Musik" (terrible music) and most critics couldn't understand why he chose German to express himself... but I do. 

I learn something everyday!


----------



## Kopachris

I bought a domain name. http://www.kopachr.is is now all mine!


----------



## Cheyenne

EricABQ said:


>


Actually, it took more than two days - quite a lot for an internet forum when such a sensitive subject is touched upon.


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> Actually, it took more than two days - quite a lot for an internet forum when such a sensitive subject is touched upon.


Yeah, that is quite a time span for incubating a knee jerk reaction. Too many assumptions there. My only wonderment is why the young man is '200 km away' from her while they wait for the word... and that is easily explained by a casual relationship.


----------



## Wood

Kopachris said:


> I bought a domain name. http://www.kopachr.is is now all mine!


C'mon, get something up there!


----------



## Praeludium

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah, that is quite a time span for incubating a knee jerk reaction. Too many assumptions there. My only wonderment is why the young man is '200 km away' from her while they wait for the word... and that is easily explained by a casual relationship.


Very simple : we met in a city which is 150 km away from both our home. In other words, we just live (all the time) 200 km away right know, and I for many reasons I can't go where she lives right now - fist of all, it'd be extremely suspicious, since I've just gotten back from there not even one week ago.
It's not like I'm on vacations or something.

Oh, I'm justifying myself again. :/ I guess this is one of the problems of using an internet forum for such a thing : misunderstandings, what's written lead peoples to assume wrong things, but it's unavoidable anyway.


----------



## neoshredder

Too much drinking as usual. Will take another nicely needed vacation from drinking. It can be exhausting.


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> I opened the notes... "definition and properties of the real numbers" (ah!, is not that sweet?)... I can't believe I have to study this again...


TANJ.

Still it shouldn't be too complex and it won't take much imagination if it's real numbers. Take a walk in a field and remember it's axiomatic, that will help you group your thoughts.

Enough of the puns, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Kopachris

hayd said:


> C'mon, get something up there!


I'm open to suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## aleazk

Taggart said:


> TANJ.
> 
> Still it shouldn't be too complex and it won't take much imagination if it's real numbers. Take a walk in a field and remember it's axiomatic, that will help you group your thoughts.
> 
> Enough of the puns, you have my sympathy.


Yes, it's very easy. Fortunately this "discordance" happened in this thing and not in some other of the more advanced courses, like, e.g., analytical mechanics. I'm mainly upset because of the nonsense of the situation. The topics are real numbers, induction, combinatorics, and graph theory. In the other university, we covered all those topics too, but scattered in the courses of algebra and calculus. Here they have a course for these things. So they can't give me the equivalence because in the other university there's not an analogous course, despite the fact that nevertheless we covered these topics in other courses anyway.
It is really a typical Kafkian bureaucratic twist.


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> I bought a domain name. http://www.kopachr.is is now all mine!


I didn't know you were from Iceland. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.is


----------



## Wood

Kopachris said:


> I'm open to suggestions. Any ideas?


I would think your hobbies and interests outside work would be a good place to start, particularly anything which is 'niche'.

But others on here are much more creative & techy than me so I'm sure they will come up with more specific suggestions.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> I'm open to suggestions. Any ideas?


Essays on the art of lithography.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> Essays on the art of lithography.


And illustrated with illustrious lithographies!.


----------



## Wood

There you go, it only took two minutes!


----------



## Turangalîla

I am presently making my way to the harbour to perform with the Victoria Symphony Orchestra at their annual Splash event! Super excited right now...wish me luck!


----------



## Novelette

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I am presently making my way to the harbour to perform with the Victoria Symphony Orchestra at their annual Splash event! Super excited right now...wish me luck!


Best of luck, CJP! Your friends are cheering for you.


----------



## Praeludium

False alarm : everything is okay nobody is pregnant. PHEW.
Listening to BWV552 to celebrate this


----------



## Ravndal

Been playing "Ocarina Of Time" on the N64 a lot lately... This time I'm going to finish!!

Moving down to a town in the south end of Norway called "Kristiansand" on thursday, to start studying.


----------



## jani

Praeludium said:


> False alarm : everything is okay nobody is pregnant. PHEW.
> Listening to BWV552 to celebrate this


Did this start to play in your head when you found out the good news  ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Praeludium said:


> False alarm : everything is okay nobody is pregnant. PHEW.
> Listening to BWV552 to celebrate this


I'm very glad! Better nothing happened.


----------



## aleazk

I feel somewhat relieved because I finished a new piece and I was able to implement there a lot of ideas I had in my head for some considerable time.


----------



## Turangalîla

Novelette said:


> Best of luck, CJP! Your friends are cheering for you.


Ahh, thank you! The performance went fairly well considering that the piano was electric (apparently they can't lift a real grand on to the barge) and the sound team decided that 120 dB would be a great level to set the monitor at...it was blaring right in my and the conductor's ears :/


----------



## peeyaj

I'm still thinking of quitting my job, but unfortunately I have a bond for two years for attending a mining training. It is stipulated that I shall not resign for a period of two years or else I should pay the entire cost of the training. That's 28,000 PHP or about 645 USD. 

No money. No prospects.


----------



## jani

I made up this exotic clean tone with my line 6 pod hd300 and after a while of jamming i came up with the main theme and decided to write this short chilly piece.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Interesting, could develop into something


----------



## Ravndal

Moving to a new town tomorrow........ Better drink some more wine.


----------



## Turangalîla

Found the most adorable little piece, it will make an excellent encore:


----------



## Ukko

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Found the most adorable little piece, it will make an excellent encore:


Hah! That is a wonderful thing. I wonder if a certain well-dressed pianist played that in his TV show, back in the day. If he didn't, it would be because he didn't know it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Owww my fingers are hurting seeing those glisses in 3rds in the same hand!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not much has happened in my life, just day-in, day-out living. My daily routine consists of practicing, listening to music, and chatting on internet. I was writing that story I've been blogging, but now it finished, and I don't have anymore ideas for a while. Teaching 2 private flute lessons a week, performing in my church services almost every Sunday, and when the weather is good, swimming routine and walking. The occasional fun thing like baking, cleaning house (wait, fun?), going to a restaurant, or a day-trip somewhere. But it's getting dull, and I wanna see my friends again and get to do fun music stuff again.  I wanna go back to college!!!


----------



## neoshredder

So tired of living. In other words, fml.


----------



## Crudblud

neoshredder said:


> So tired of living. In other words, fml.


Stop drinking, see a doctor.


----------



## neoshredder

Crudblud said:


> Stop drinking, see a doctor.


I haven't drank since Saturday. I can't blame the alcohol anymore. I just hate my life.


----------



## jani

I don't know how it got there but i found a an american coin from my wallet (one dime).


----------



## Cheyenne

peeyaj said:


> No money. No prospects.





Ravndal said:


> Moving to a new town tomorrow........ Better drink some more wine.





Huilunsoittaja said:


> Not much has happened in my life, just day-in, day-out living.





neoshredder said:


> So tired of living. In other words, fml.


I wish you all good luck..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cheyenne said:


> I wish you all good luck..


You'd group me with those other guys? 

:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

lol, I came here to make another personal pesimistic remark, but I think I'm going to retract of my intentions.


----------



## Ingélou

Too right, aleazk - be happy!

What's happened in our life was that the internet was *down* for us - major local problem. It's just up again now, and I leap straight on to TC. But it's been a great lesson. At first I felt deprived - then I felt relieved - could get on with *real life* again. Still, it's *g-r-r-r-e-a-t* to be back!


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Too right, aleazk - be happy!
> 
> What's happened in our life was that the internet was *down* for us - major local problem. It's just up again now, and I leap straight on to TC. But it's been a great lesson. At first I felt deprived - then I felt relieved - could get on with *real life* again. Still, it's *g-r-r-r-e-a-t* to be back!


It's funny you should say that because there was a great feeling of deprivation.


----------



## cwarchc

We could never learn to be brave and patient if there were only joy in the world


----------



## SiegendesLicht

We've had +35C here today - and no air-conditioning either at home or at work. Hell, how I miss winter!


----------



## Ukko

cwarchc said:


> We could never learn to be brave and patient if there were only joy in the world


You are right. If there were only joy there wouldn't be.


----------



## kv466

Remembering Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Lunasong

Hello-looking forward to Sunday when one of my son's compositions will be performed by a professional wind symphony!
No recording allowed - musicians' union rules....bleah...


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> Hello-looking forward to Sunday when one of my son's compositions will be performed by a professional wind symphony!
> No recording allowed - musicians' union rules....bleah...


Hah! I can hear the newscaster now: "Composer's mother arrested for bootlegging a performance of his work. Details at eleven."


----------



## EricABQ

My wife is really into researching family histories and such, and through her efforts I've discovered something I always thought about myself was incorrect. All my life I had thought that my paternal grandfather's ancestors were Norwegian, but it turns out that they were Swedes. So, instead of being %25 Norwegian, I'm %25 Swede.

That means I've been rooting for the wrong skiers during the Winter Olympics all these years.


----------



## aleazk

These last days have been terrible, possibly I touched one of those low peaks. And to make things infinitely worse, I was studying for an examination (nothing really important, it's this stu.pid thing I have to do because of those bureaucratic problems I commented before), but I simply couldn't take the test because I was in this low peak I said (I try to avoid any kind of stressful situations in those moments). But then my mother asked me by telephone if everything went well in the examination, and I had to tell her that "yes" (by text message, I don't think I could have lied that way in a conversation). I usually don't have a problem in telling her the truth, in fact, I had this problem in the past and I told her. But she simply has another type of personality and for her is really very difficult to understand, I think sometimes she simply thinks I'm lazy, and that really hurts me because is simply not true, and also because we end discussing things totally unrelated to my actual problem. So, because of all this complications I decided to lie. I have postponed the examination until december (sadly, it can't be before, because of the rules). Anyway, it's not really a big deal, I can perfectly take the test in december and approve it easily, and all this will be forgotten.
But now, I have to add to this low peak a feeling of frustration (because of not having taken the test) and a feeling of intense guilt (because of the lie and because my mother is actually paying my studies here). Really awful and almost insoportable.
I hate this thing. 
Sorry for coming here with this, but I don't feel comfortable in sharing this with my friends in the non-cyber reality. The only person who would understand is my father, but I prefer not to bother him right now with this.
I make this as a discharge, please don't feel in the compromise of answering this post.


----------



## Ingélou

I am so sorry to hear of your troubles and I hope everything sorts itself out before too long & you are on track for your exam in December and happy with your family situation too. Best wishes.


----------



## Ingélou

Lunasong said:


> Hello-looking forward to Sunday when one of my son's compositions will be performed by a professional wind symphony!
> No recording allowed - musicians' union rules....bleah...


Very best wishes for the concert. You must be so proud!


----------



## Ramako

@aleazk

I think I know what you mean when you say a 'low peak' which prevents you from doing anything... Most people also do not seem to understand what I mean if I say anything about it, and also assume I'm lazy (or worse) so I mostly just keep quiet about it.

Good luck in any case.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I woke up to Glazunov this morning on my radio alarm... it's gonna be a good day. 

STAY TUNED! I will post a multi-part blog about his life very soon, I just need to edit it through I little more.


----------



## jani

I went jogging and exercise to a local beach, but at the same time i blasted Wagners Ride of the valkyries from my phone on repeat on a full volume!:devil:


----------



## neoshredder

Got a day off. Frustrated with my life but at least I can chill today. Think I might go to to the Concert Pub tonight to get some excitement in my life again. Staying home just makes the day boring eventually.


----------



## Praeludium

aleazk -> Seems like you currently have to go through many frustrating things in your life which accumulate themselves, and even though I'm not sure I understand what you mean by touching a low peak (although I can sort of relate), I think it's pretty easy to see from your posts that you aren't being lazy, that it's something else. Best wishes.


----------



## Kopachris

Just got Shift 2: Unleashed and am rather enjoying it. It's a lot of little details that make it for me, I think. When you start the game, it tells you "If you want to race, take it to your local track. Make sure your car is inspected and always wear your seatbelt," a nice change from previous NFS incarnations which seemed to promote street racing. Most of the tracks and all of the cars are real. The developers have gone to great lengths to ensure the physics are realistic. Under high G-forces, the camera will blur and/or gray out (and if you hit something hard, you can hear the driver's heartbeat and/or panting). Unlike previous incarnations, where you could hit a wall hard several times and still finish the race, damage is serious in this one (wheels will actually fall off, leaving you stranded). You can tune basically anything you can tune on a real car, though you might have to buy special parts to unlock certain tuning parameters (like a brake bias valve to adjust brake bias). I really like that this game doesn't seem to promote street racing, though. All the tracks (even the fictional ones) are _tracks_, complete with stands and barricades. You can use nitrous, but it doesn't play a large part in the game. Most (or all) cars come with liveries full of sponsor logos (like a real race car!) Throughout the career mode, Vaughn Gittin (an actual racer, though he actually does drifting) guides you. While the game is loading something or another, it usually displays a quote about racing from a racer.

And I got 7:33 'round the Nürburgring in a McLaren MP4-12C, which is only 5 seconds slower than the official record for that car! 

One more detail I love: In previous NFS games, you always got music while you were driving (I loved the music in the earlier (before Underground) NFS games, though). Not in this one. You get music in the menus, but no music while you're driving except for that V12 symphony.


----------



## kv466

*Post deleted for the first time!*

Well, I should have known it would eventually happen. It was in the 'Stop the rot' thread and I reckon I wasn't the only one who got cut. As I was so close to the end of the cut, I'm gonna take my good amount of credit for the killing of yet another thread. I hope mmbls and mama know that's where I was going. It's not the first time I try and derail a thread that was never on the right tracks to begin with. I'm actually happy it's closed.

Ya'll who know me know that I'm not here to attack anyone or hurt a soul. The last two pages of the thread I read were so ridiculous in all directions and from most posters. Unfortunately, since The Doc and I have our history, I decided to poke a little fun at his expense; and I apologize for that, Mikey. You know we've gone back and forth many times 

I do wish my post hadn't been deleted, though! It was some of my best work...ahhh, at least the attacks and rants are over.

Maybe we can all just take a couple steps back and remember why we first logged on to this great site.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> *Post deleted for the first time!*
> 
> Well, I should have known it would eventually happen. It was in the 'Stop the rot' thread and I reckon I wasn't the only one who got cut. As I was so close to the end of the cut, I'm gonna take my good amount of credit for the killing of yet another thread. I hope mmbls and mama know that's where I was going. It's not the first time I try and derail a thread that was never on the right tracks to begin with. I'm actually happy it's closed.


Boy, what an ego! I'm pretty sure it was _DrMike_ who enabled the eject button; you just egged him on a little. The deletions were a good thing, I think. I was embarrassed for the guy.


----------



## Kopachris

kv466 said:


> *Post deleted for the first time!*
> 
> Well, I should have known it would eventually happen. It was in the 'Stop the rot' thread and I reckon I wasn't the only one who got cut. As I was so close to the end of the cut, I'm gonna take my good amount of credit for the killing of yet another thread. I hope mmbls and mama know that's where I was going. It's not the first time I try and derail a thread that was never on the right tracks to begin with. I'm actually happy it's closed.
> 
> Ya'll who know me know that I'm not here to attack anyone or hurt a soul. The last two pages of the thread I read were so ridiculous in all directions and from most posters. Unfortunately, since The Doc and I have our history, I decided to poke a little fun at his expense; and I apologize for that, Mikey. You know we've gone back and forth many times
> 
> I do wish my post hadn't been deleted, though! It was some of my best work...ahhh, at least the attacks and rants are over.
> 
> Maybe we can all just take a couple steps back and remember why we first logged on to this great site.


If I had seen that thread, I'm probably one of those hayd rants about. I haven't actually posted about classical music for a long time. 

Don't get me wrong, I still adore classical music, and have been working my way through TC's most recommended symphonies, but I haven't felt particularly creative, and so haven't posted anything constructive.


----------



## kv466

Kopachris said:


> If I had seen that thread, I'm probably one of those hayd rants about. I haven't actually posted about classical music for a long time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still adore classical music, and have been working my way through TC's most recommended symphonies, but I haven't felt particularly creative, and so haven't posted anything constructive.


Well, it's good to hear you've been well! You've always been one of my favorite 'newbies'


----------



## Wood

Kopachris said:


> If I had seen that thread, I'm probably one of those hayd rants about. I haven't actually posted about classical music for a long time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still adore classical music, and have been working my way through TC's most recommended symphonies, but I haven't felt particularly creative, and so haven't posted anything constructive.


No, you're not. 

Rants?


----------



## Ingélou

neoshredder said:


> Got a day off. Frustrated with my life but at least I can chill today. Think I might go to to the Concert Pub tonight to get some excitement in my life again. Staying home just makes the day boring eventually.


Unless you're on Talk Classical, of course - never boring!


----------



## Taggart

The Chinese have a curse - "May you live in *interesting *times"


----------



## Cheyenne

neoshredder said:


> Staying home just makes the day boring eventually.


You know what, I don't think I'm ever bored. The amount of things one can do, even when alone at home! And when people are around, things can never be uninteresting. So much to see and read and hear and understand..


----------



## neoshredder

I guess I just feel tired today. I guess I'll be sleeping to Bach's Organ Works. Kind of late to do my plans. Oh well.


----------



## kv466

Cheyenne said:


> You know what, I don't think I'm ever bored. The amount of things one can do, even when alone at home! And when people are around, things can never be uninteresting. So much to see and read and hear and understand..


This is a lot like me. I can be home for weeks on end (except gigs) and be perfectly fine without need for any contact and then suddenly I can be on a cruise ship and suddenly have 4,000 new friends for a week!


----------



## neoshredder

It has to do more with my mental state than the stuff around me. There is plenty to do. Unfortunately, my mental state is hard to control. When I don't get enough sleep, I become easily agitated and longing for another day. Btw I wish I had friends that enjoyed doing the same things I am. I would like to be adventurous but feel it being awkward doing things by myself.


----------



## Cheyenne

neoshredder said:


> Btw I wish I had friends that enjoyed doing the same things I am. I would like to be adventurous but feel it being awkward doing things by myself.


I don't either: I don't have any at all, except somebody nearly 40 years my senior that I rarely see. I often have to see movies I don't particularly like, and hear music that I find rather bad, and I have to remain quiet while others discuss TV, that I never watch; but, when you have been in that situation for a while, you start to consider that, perhaps its better not to be distracted by what are ultimately only vehicles for more humane and interesting things anyhow. Though we jump into different pools, we end up in the same sea, where true depths are to be discovered. I can talk for hours about a writer or composer or filmmaker or video game designer or any such thing, but I can also talk for hours about love and knowledge and the sublime and human relations: the former subjects find their logical end in the latter, whatever route is taken. I'm just glad to have friends.



neoshredder said:


> It has to do more with my mental state than the stuff around me. There is plenty to do. Unfortunately, my mental state is hard to control. When I don't get enough sleep, I become easily agitated and longing for another day.


Sleep well, I'd say :lol:


----------



## belfastboy

I am actually sitting with a tears in my eyes listening to Chopin Ballade no.1 .....how the composition of music stirs my deep soul and the melody moves me to express emotions such as mournful regret


----------



## neoshredder

belfastboy said:


> I am actually sitting with a tears in my eyes listening to Chopin Ballade no.1 .....how the composition of music stirs my deep soul and the melody moves me to express emotions such as mournful regret


Mozart and Corelli have sent me to tears. As well as the Facts of Life. I watch that show on youtube and they show what true friendship is.


----------



## Ingélou

When I was young & teacher training, I felt very alone - but that year turned out to be the best of my life. The situation can change suddenly - meeting just one person 'on your wavelength' transforms your life, and they usually introduce you to others. I hope the same for you, Cheyenne & Neoshredder: that true friends will *happen*. In the meantime, there's music.


----------



## aleazk

Thanks Ingenue, Ramako, and Praeludium. I'm better now. The "low peak" is the depressive stage of this mood cycle. Sometimes I can handle it, and sometimes no.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ingenue said:


> When I was young & teacher training, I felt very alone - but that year turned out to be the best of my life. The situation can change suddenly - meeting just one person 'on your wavelength' transforms your life, and they usually introduce you to others. I hope the same for you, Cheyenne & Neoshredder: that true friends will *happen*. In the meantime, there's music.


Why, I don't feel alone; hobbies just don't take the forefront with friends, but that's all right. And wouldn't using music to distract me from such a reality be a little dangerous?


----------



## Bix

belfastboy said:


> I am actually sitting with a tears in my eyes listening to Chopin Ballade no.1 .....how the composition of music stirs my deep soul and the melody moves me to express emotions such as mournful regret


This one and Ballade 4 are just beautiful. Have you heard no4?


----------



## Ingélou

Cheyenne said:


> Why, I don't feel alone; hobbies just don't take the forefront with friends, but that's all right. And wouldn't using music to distract me from such a reality be a little dangerous?


Just a conversational remark! Glad to hear you're happy - have a nice day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think my craziness has reached its peak now...

So yesterday, I wrote something up on this thread about hearing Glazunov when I woke up in the morning. The 3rd or 4th time that's ever happened to me, anyhow, I barely recognized it at first, it took about 10 seconds for me to realize it was the Concerto Ballata for Cello. However, I posted that statement before another weird thing happened, but it didn't dawn on me until later what it meant. So, now for the update.

Yesterday morning, I had set my alarm a little bit earlier to wake up to prepare for a morning lesson I was going to teach. However just minutes before our scheduled time, I got an email from the parent saying my student was sick. However, she apologized that I hadn't received it the day earlier as she meant, because she sent the email to the wrong person! She just discovered her error few minutes before the scheduled time and resent me the email. Well! I got up early for nothing then, didn't I? 

But later I realized this: If I had gotten that email the day before as I should have, and slept in on Saturday as I would have done, I would have missed the piece by Glazunov that was playing on the radio earlier in the morning. Turns out, it was the only 1 of 2 compositions played on that station the entire day, there was an opera and other radio shows that took up the time. And dumber enough, the other local radio station in my area didn't play a single thing, although I didn't really check into that station. That was especially ironic, since this other station plays Glazunov usually every 2-3 days (way more than the other station ever does), and _they _missed his Birthday! I would have missed everything if this complication didn't happen.

*facepalm, jumps in lake*


----------



## Kopachris

Don't think anything ill of it, Huilunsoittaja. 

Being able to hear Glazunov on the radio like that is wonderful luck.


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *facepalm, jumps in lake*


Mary Poppins wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


> Don't think anything ill of it, Huilunsoittaja.
> 
> Being able to hear Glazunov on the radio like that is wonderful luck.


No, not ill, it's just creepy/crazy/drives me nuts, perhaps in a good way. But as I've posted a few times before.... seriously... I might have a ghost lover...


----------



## aleazk

Primary elections today here. But I couldn't vote because I'm not currently in my native province. And since voting is obligatory here, I have to make now some bureaucratic procedure, otherwise I can be fined. What a stupi.d system. I can't believe that in the internet era I can't vote because I'm not physically in my native province...


----------



## Pennypacker

I can't believe you HAVE to vote. What about the right to not give a ****?


----------



## Crudblud

Pennypacker said:


> I can't believe you HAVE to vote. What about the right to not give a ****?


The world is the way it is precisely because people don't give a ****, at least not until it seems too late to start giving a ****, and then when they are finally desperate enough to give a **** they find themselves without a forum in which to give that ****. The price of freedom is eternal vigilance, not giving a **** is an invitation for someone to come and take that freedom away, and they always take that invitation.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> The world is the way it is precisely because people don't give a ****, at least not until it seems too late to start giving a ****, and then when they are finally desperate enough to give a **** they find themselves without a forum in which to give that ****. The price of freedom is eternal vigilance, not giving a **** is an invitation for someone to come and take that freedom away, and they always take that invitation.


Unfortunately, giving a **** includes paying fairly close attention to what is going on. I'm not familiar with the state of your Parliament, but the US Congress is full of politicians who got there because people weren't paying attention.


----------



## aleazk

I wholly agree with Crudblud, I think people should be involved. And not because of nationalistic bullcrap, but because we live in a society which is quite unfair with some people. I vote because I don't want that.
In fact, I wanted to vote, but there's currently no system which allows me to do that if I'm not physically in my native province.
Of course, the word "obligation" does not sound good. But in any case it's just a small price to pay if the benefits are making society more conscious about the world in which they live and that they can actually change it for good.


----------



## OboeKnight

I've had a very nice summer. Spent most of it hanging out with friends, running around to countless grad parties, practicing, making reeds, karaoke-ing, getting stuff ready for college, packing the house up, excessively watching Phantom of the Opera and other musicals, and becoming addicted to League of Legends. Great last summer before college! I move in on August 22nd....it's coming up quick. I'm delighted that I only have 2 or 3 general education classes and the rest is all music! Looking forward to conservatory life.


----------



## Pennypacker

aleazk said:


> I wholly agree with Crudblud, I think people should be involved. And not because of nationalistic bullcrap, but because we live in a society which is quite unfair with some people. I vote because I don't want that.
> In fact, I wanted to vote, but there's currently no system which allows me to do that if I'm not physically in my native province.
> Of course, the word "obligation" does not sound good. But in any case it's just a small price to pay if the benefits are making society more conscious about the world in which they live and that they can actually change it for good.


Hey I vote too, I even pay attention to politics. But making someone state their opinion (as if they'll just come up with a based opinion because someone made them) is worse than social indifference.


----------



## aleazk

Apparently member PetrB has been banned.


----------



## Bix

aleazk said:


> Apparently member PetrB has been banned.


so it seems .


----------



## aleazk

Damn it, I stayed awake all night watching online some chapters of a tv serie. Now I will have the rhythm of my sleep all twisted for a few days. 
Well, I go to bed now... at 5:30 am...


----------



## Pennypacker

Same here. Watched the new Breaking Bad episode, then decided, what the hell - I'll watch a couple of The Wire episodes (season 4). I never sleep until late though, just walk around tired all day (you get used to it after the army).


----------



## GreenMamba

Pennypacker said:


> Same here. Watched the new Breaking Bad episode, then decided, what the hell - I'll watch a couple of The Wire episodes (season 4). I never sleep until late though, just walk around tired all day (you get used to it after the army).


Season 4 of The Wire was superb.


----------



## Ingélou

aleazk said:


> Apparently member PetrB has been banned.


We were sorry to hear of it this morning & look forward to his return. PetrB has recommended to us so many good pieces of music, new to *us*.


----------



## Cheyenne

Why was PetrB banned? One cannot deny he is among the most active and informed members.


----------



## Ingélou

Because of a post he made which was found objectionable, but I don't know which one & I can't remember which thread. 
I hope he'll be back shortly. 
You are right, though - PetrB is both active & informed.


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Because of a post he made which was found objectionable, but I don't know which one & I can't remember which thread.
> I hope he'll be back shortly.
> You are right, though - PetrB is both active & informed.


Th _ulterior_ motive for the banning may have been a 'religious disagreement' with _Huilun_. More news at eleven.


----------



## Kopachris

I used to hate PetrB for his arrogance when he first joined, but he's grown on me since then. I hope he'll be back soon. As has been said, he's one of the most well-informed members here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> Th _ulterior_ motive for the banning may have been a 'religious disagreement' with _Huilun_. More news at eleven.


No. LOL

We mods know the real reason, a completely separate incident, and we keep it personal. PetrB didn't say anything "disagreeable" on that subject.

I hope Petr comes back, I wanna get to know him better.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> I used to hate PetrB for his arrogance when he first joined, but he's grown on me since then. I hope he'll be back soon. As has been said, he's one of the most well-informed members here.


He _is_ an arrogant bugger, ain't he? These people who are confident in their knowledge and say so... party poopers they are.


----------



## peeyaj

I have just rediscovered my passion for reading! I have been a voracious reader since I was 6 years old but quickly staved off when I reached college. Now, I'm reading multiple books in my smartphone!


----------



## aleazk

Kopachris said:


> I used to hate PetrB for his arrogance when he first joined, but he's grown on me since then. I hope he'll be back soon. As has been said, he's one of the most well-informed members here.


Yes, he was quite arrogant at the beginning. But, believe it or not, that actually was useful for me. I remember that at that time I had posted some string quartet piece in the composers forum. Of course, I thought I had _the_ piece. 
lol, but then PetrB came and destroyed it without mercy!. 
Of course, it's not pleasing to read it the first time. But I think we young people need from time to time a shock in our beliefs, and even in a crude and sincere way.
It's very easy to get carried by some of your beliefs and ideas, but, sometimes, they are simply wrong or they are pretty naive.
Weeks later I realized that PetrB was entirely correct in his observations to my composition. And I think that it was the "arrogant" tone of his comment what made me think about his critiques more seriously.
Of course, one must be convinced to some extent of our ideas and beliefs in order to work with them, but when someone points to you the obscure points of those ideas, that's actually the most valuable thing someone can say about your compositions, writings, etc.
I simply hate the possibility of being mistaken and not knowing it, that's my worst nightmare.

(and now comes some geezer to shock in a witty and arrogant manner what I just said )


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

So I was reading articles on Yahoo!, and in the other room I hear the famous Mahler 5 opening trumpet solo. I spring out of my chair, and see that the music was accompanying a show (which at that moment was) about the topography of Mars.

[No, I didn't just 'spring out of my chair', but I exploded in a amazing display of energy from it surprising me so much.]


----------



## Vesteralen

I now conclude the major part of my programming day....

..a sigh of relief all around


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> Yes, he was quite arrogant at the beginning. But, believe it or not, that actually was useful for me. I remember that at that time I had posted some string quartet piece in the composers forum. Of course, I thought I had _the_ piece.
> lol, but then PetrB came and destroyed it without mercy!.
> Of course, it's not pleasing to read it the first time. But I think we young people need from time to time a shock in our beliefs, and even in a crude and sincere way.
> It's very easy to get carried by some of your beliefs and ideas, but, sometimes, they are simply wrong or they are pretty naive.
> Weeks later I realized that PetrB was entirely correct in his observations to my composition. And I think that it was the "arrogant" tone of his comment what made me think about his critiques more seriously.
> Of course, one must be convinced to some extent of our ideas and beliefs in order to work with them, but when someone points to you the obscure points of those ideas, that's actually the most valuable thing someone can say about your compositions, writings, etc.
> I simply hate the possibility of being mistaken and not knowing it, that's my worst nightmare.
> 
> (and now comes some geezer to shock in a witty and arrogant manner what I just said )


No,I think you have issued a very good post there nobody could criticise you.


----------



## Cheyenne

aleazk said:


> Yes, he was quite arrogant at the beginning. But, believe it or not, that actually was useful for me. I remember that at that time I had posted some string quartet piece in the composers forum. Of course, I thought I had _the_ piece.
> lol, but then PetrB came and destroyed it without mercy!.
> Of course, it's not pleasing to read it the first time. But I think we young people need from time to time a shock in our beliefs, and even in a crude and sincere way.
> It's very easy to get carried by some of your beliefs and ideas, but, sometimes, they are simply wrong or they are pretty naive.
> Weeks later I realized that PetrB was entirely correct in his observations to my composition. And I think that it was the "arrogant" tone of his comment what made me think about his critiques more seriously.
> Of course, one must be convinced to some extent of our ideas and beliefs in order to work with them, but when someone points to you the obscure points of those ideas, that's actually the most valuable thing someone can say about your compositions, writings, etc.
> I simply hate the possibility of being mistaken and not knowing it, that's my worst nightmare.
> 
> (and now comes some geezer to shock in a witty and arrogant manner what I just said )


As H.L. Mencken wrote:

"_All the benefits I have ever got from the critics of my work have come from the destructive variety. A hearty slating always does me good, particularly if it be well written. It begins by enlisting my professional respect; it ends by making me examine my ideas coldly in the privacy of my chamber. Not, of course, that I usually revise them, but I at least examine them. If I decide to hold fast to them, they are all the dearer to me thereafter, and I expound them with a new passion and plausibility. If, on the contrary, I discern holes in them, I shelve them in a pianissimo manner, and set about hatching new ones to take their place. But "constructive" criticism irritates me. I do not object to being denounced, but I can't abide being schoolmastered, especially by men I regard as imbeciles._"



peeyaj said:


> I have just rediscovered my passion for reading! I have been a voracious reader since I was 6 years old but quickly staved off when I reached college. Now, I'm reading multiple books in my smartphone!


Now you do not only have centuries of music to listen to, but also untold amount of books to read.


----------



## Kopachris

Found a 1943 steel penny in my bank till last night. Swapped it out for a different penny and took it home.


----------



## Ingélou

Forty years ago this week, Taggart asked me to marry him. 









I have the best husband in the world & will be celebrating.


----------



## jani

Ingenue said:


> Forty years ago this week, Taggart asked me to marry him.
> 
> View attachment 22895
> 
> 
> I have the best husband in the world & will be celebrating.


Happy 40th anniversary Taggart and Ingenue!

Long lasting marriages are rare, so you both of you have done a fine job!


----------



## moody

Kopachris said:


> I used to hate PetrB for his arrogance when he first joined, but he's grown on me since then. I hope he'll be back soon. As has been said, he's one of the most well-informed members here.


The explanation he gave me was quite harmless.


----------



## Ramako

Ingenue said:


> Forty years ago this week, Taggart asked me to marry him.
> 
> View attachment 22895
> 
> 
> I have the best husband in the world & will be celebrating.


Congratulations!

.............


----------



## belfastboy

Oh my God yes....agree!!!!!!


----------



## belfastboy

Coming to the end of my first week of Child safe guarding social worker....(what a week) anyway - been playing Chopin all the way to work in the morning, and Mozart Requiem all the way home!!! Moody moody reflectional of said days experiences! Over and out....


----------



## aleazk

Yesterday I assisted (with a couple of classmates) to the first class of a course on epistemology at the faculty of philosophy (we go to the course informally, since we are not students of that faculty, but the teacher said he had no problem). I must say I'm quite surprised by the technical knowledge of the guy in theoretical physics (I mean, considering that he's not a physicist). At some point, the guy started talking about some rather technical things in geometry (like the concepts of affine connection, covariant derivative, and parallet transport), and relating the evolution of those concepts with the evolution of the theory of general relativity (which makes use of these concepts). The guy mentioned all the important names, dates, and developments and without making a single mistake. lol, we were very surprised by that. Also, the guy mentioned some of his conversations with my hero Roger Penrose.
So, it seems that this course will be quite amazing. lol, although some of the guys who are actually taking the course as part of their career in philosophy were quite lost with all that. And also the guy was quite surprised because we had certain fluency with some of the vocabulary of metaphysics and ontology like the Problem of universals, etc. (lol, from my side, that was thanks to member SottoVoce from this forum who recommended me a basic book on metaphysics which I thoroughly read).


----------



## clavichorder

Apparently some small fish are nibbling today in clavichorder's natural habitat(clunky way of saying that today hasn't been the worst or dullest day(meaning to be taken at face value)). My mood is slightly improved and I managed not to sleep/veg too much during the day. Also I had my piano jury, and played the W.F. Bach piece I had been working on all summer. I think I played it with creaky but adequate technical proficiency and lacking musicality. My teacher complimented me on having been able to memorize the piece and keep it coherent...so...oh well. 

Also, I went for a run.


----------



## LindnerianSea

Fourth night in a row of awful sleep. The sardonic morning's sunlight and the general freshness in the vicinity alienate my mind from the physical world. If someone asks me "what is the cause of your stress?" soon do I realize that the only possible response is : "sleep." The thought of sleep deprives one of the essence of the very act of sleeping (and hence the unbearable stress). Sleep seems to be one of those few things that can be achieved only through the striving for total ignorance of the objective. But how does one strive with the goal to un-strive, if not forced to be unconscious of it? Oh the irony ! 

Oh life !


----------



## Pyotr

When I remove caffeinne from my diet, I get much better rem sleep.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some candidates for Nono and Sleep-eze.


----------



## Cheyenne

I've always had difficulty sleeping. The thought of giving up consciousness is dreadful to me, even if I'll probably reprise it in a few hours with renewed strength. There's really too much to keep me excited: so much to do and look forward to! I haven't slept yet today, and it appears I shan't at all this night -- always refreshing, if tiresome.


----------



## Sonata

Wow, opposite of me Cheyenne! I love sleep and am more than ready to go to bed by the time that moment arises. Just so tired by then! That said, sleep eludes me tonight.

My life summed up lately:

1) Work's been going pretty well lately. Finally feeling the purpose of my profession again, and this is most welcome. I know new challenges and hurdles will come before me before long, but I'm happy with the moment.
2) my baby girl turned one two weeks ago. I can't believe it! I love seeing her grow but can't help but want to keep her my tiny little girl for longer. the big family birthday is this weekend, as is her baptism
3) Getting on a regular workout schedule and I'm loving it. I'm off work three days per week and I've been getting in a vigorous workout in each of those days. On work days I aim to take a walk at least once or twice during the week
4) I've been taking a fish oil supplement and I'm convinced it's improved my mental clarity. Actually pretty cool!


----------



## neoshredder

RIP Lisa Robin Kelly from That 70's Show.


----------



## Cheyenne

I recently got and followed up on the ridiculous idea of finding a twig and then impersonating Carlos Kleiber.. Didn't have anything planned today anyhow :lol: It's perhaps strange to say, but I'd like to be able to move my arms and body that elegantly: look at this clip:






He's throwing all the energy in there but remains somewhat composed. It looks great! I can't even come close though  It looks silly and I can't get any of the slightly more sophisticated hand movements down.

Edit:
Well, that was a failure. I looked like somebody hallucinating that he was commanding an orchestra due to lack of sleep, clumsily and only half awake waving around a baton like the tin man, with all the subtlety and elegance of a drunkard cycling home after a party. I imagine the orchestra would sound like a bunch of owls quarreling in a bicycle factory (thanks for that one, Barnby!). I may be able to mold it into a somewhat good Furtwängler impression though, at this rate.


----------



## Ingélou

LindnerianSea said:


> Fourth night in a row of awful sleep....
> 
> Sympathies! What works for me?
> 
> a) Visualisation of pictures. One that works is to take the colours of the rainbow but in pastel mode - pink, apricot, primrose, light green, sky, & mauve (I don't do indigo *and * violet). Then I imagine a room with armchairs, curtains, a bed with bedlinen, carpet, other soft furnishings, and I imagine it - *see* it - in all these pastel shades. Palest yellow is the most relaxing & I often drift off before I get past it. Another one is to imagine a picture of a mountainous landscape under snow. Again, you must really *see* it.
> 
> b) If I'm stressed with who I am, I pretend I'm someone else - a Chinese woman who keeps an inn in a hilly district of imperial China, or a sixteenth century Spanish aristocratic lady. This can be very relaxing.
> 
> Deep breathing sometimes does it; in for three, out for three, then increase to four and so on.
> 
> Or - you know how the mind drifts on to ludicrous non sequiturs just as you're drifting off? I create the non sequiturs deliberately...
> 
> I know what you mean about 'losing consciousness' & I expect you need to find your own methods. Hope you do catch up, as I feel so wonderful if I've actually had some deep sleep.


----------



## LindnerianSea

Ingenue said:


> LindnerianSea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth night in a row of awful sleep....
> 
> Sympathies! What works for me?
> 
> a) Visualisation of pictures. One that works is to take the colours of the rainbow but in pastel mode - pink, apricot, primrose, light green, sky, & mauve (I don't do indigo *and * violet). Then I imagine a room with armchairs, curtains, a bed with bedlinen, carpet, other soft furnishings, and I imagine it - *see* it - in all these pastel shades. Palest yellow is the most relaxing & I often drift off before I get past it. Another one is to imagine a picture of a mountainous landscape under snow. Again, you must really *see* it.
> 
> b) If I'm stressed with who I am, I pretend I'm someone else - a Chinese woman who keeps an inn in a hilly district of imperial China, or a sixteenth century Spanish aristocratic lady. This can be very relaxing.
> 
> Deep breathing sometimes does it; in for three, out for three, then increase to four and so on.
> 
> Or - you know how the mind drifts on to ludicrous non sequiturs just as you're drifting off? I create the non sequiturs deliberately...
> 
> I know what you mean about 'losing consciousness' & I expect you need to find your own methods. Hope you do catch up, as I feel so wonderful if I've actually had some deep sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, wonder words of wisdom  thank you. Your thoughtful reply has driven my fatigue away
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrythes

I somehow managed to score 7.5 on my IELTS exam. I feel somewhat proud, as I was hoping 6.5 at best, with maximum results of 6 from writing (I got 7) and speaking (6.5). With this I meet all the requirements of my offer. Though I should send my exam results as soon as possible, I still have doubts. I am not sure if studying something as academic and social as biological anthropology be the subject for me, as I have become very anti social in the past year, barely able to speak with anyone (including friends), and my mind has become dull. Besides, moving abroad is very costly and can be a disaster if I fail the only reason (studying) of going there. Still got time to make a decision until the end of the month.


----------



## neoshredder

Will try 3 weeks without drinking. See how much better I feel.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

And I thought I had enough of Glazunov earlier this week, now I had to wake up before my alarm again and find his music again on the radio, his first symphony.

He just won't leave me alone!


----------



## neoshredder

Glad to have TC back on. Pretty boring day. Felt like drinking. But didn't. I watched the Federer/Nadal match. Quite a good match. Nadal too tough in the end.


----------



## moody

belfastboy said:


> Coming to the end of my first week of Child safe guarding social worker....(what a week) anyway - been playing Chopin all the way to work in the morning, and Mozart Requiem all the way home!!! Moody moody reflectional of said days experiences! Over and out....


Did someone call me or was that merely an echo ?


----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> Did someone call me or was that merely an echo ?


Radio interference from Jupiter again.


----------



## Bix

I'm feeling off peak at the moment, so I'm gonna wonder off for a while. I'll be back soon.


----------



## neoshredder

Haven't drank since Thursday. So far, I've kept my promise of not drinking for 21 straight days. Also, I'm going to avoid the heated debates on here. I get more enjoyment on here that way.


----------



## Ramako

Updated my operating system and now half of the programs I rely on won't work any more and all sorts of weird stuff happens. I _hate_ updating stuff


----------



## Taggart

Ramako said:


> Updated my operating system and now half of the programs I rely on won't work any more and all sorts of weird stuff happens. I _hate_ updating stuff


It's not *weird stuff* - it's a feature!

Seriously, you have my sympathies. I've been gritting my teeth about this all the way through from CPM to DOS to Windows 2 (Never used Windows 1) and so on up not to mention going from Wordstar to Word for Dos to Word for Windows and ever onward and upward and 200 (minimum) new tricks to learn.

Still, once you've got it stable and got used to it, you'll probably like it. And if you don't it probably wont be possible to downgrade so your stuck with it and better get used to it. Yuk! Why do they call it progress?


----------



## Wood

Ramako said:


> Updated my operating system and now half of the programs I rely on won't work any more and all sorts of weird stuff happens. I _hate_ updating stuff


Linux?..........................................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got my flute checked-up for maintenance today, was cleaned very well, and also adjusted in some really good ways. The footjoint is no longer loose as it use to be for a long time. Now it sounds great! Can't wait to go back to college and play!!


----------



## Ramako

hayd said:


> Linux?


Mac, going up to 10.7.......


----------



## Wicked_one

2 min ago I just ended a friendship with the girl that I wanted to be my girlfriend (yes, she wanted the same) and I'm in a weird state of mind. Whoopty-******'-doo


----------



## LindnerianSea

Wicked_one said:


> 2 min ago I just ended a friendship with the girl that I wanted to be my girlfriend (yes, she wanted the same) and I'm in a weird state of mind. Whoopty-******'-doo


Wickedone, I am sure we've all been through similar things and hence are able to share your feelings. I wish you all the best. Meanwhile, I hope this piece can cheer you up


----------



## EricABQ

neoshredder said:


> Will try 3 weeks without drinking. See how much better I feel.


I tried that once. I made it until 5:15.


----------



## neoshredder

EricABQ said:


> I tried that once. I made it until 5:15.


I'm on day 6. Going well so far.


----------



## OboeKnight

Spending my last night in this house. Off to college in the morning, and when I return I'll be coming back to a new house. It's a double move haha. Getting two new homes at the same time. So excited!


----------



## samurai

OboeKnight said:


> Spending my last night in this house. Off to college in the morning, and when I return I'll be coming back to a new house. It's a double move haha. Getting two new homes at the same time. So excited!


Best of luck to you, OboeKnight! Enjoy your experiences.


----------



## Ondine

neoshredder said:


> I'm on day 6. Going well so far.


That is great @neo!

:clap:


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> I'm on day 6. Going well so far.


John i don't remember where i read this but i have used this belief changing process to change few of my beliefs (mainly about being able to handle social pressure) and it works.

John, our emotions are born at our subconscious minds, and our beliefs control our emotions.
So try to create a new belief which says that you can feel awesome without drinking alcohol.

Try this say to yourself " I feel good when i don't drink alcohol, it has to be true because in the past i felt good when i wasn't drinking.".

After you have accepted the fact that you feel good 100% sober, start telling it to people who you know that want the best for you. Like to people who you consider to be your closest friends.
When you notice that both you and your surroundings start manifesting it, it has to be a fact.
After that you know for a fact that you feel good 100% sober and it requires a shitloads of stuff to change that belief.


----------



## Ondine

jani said:


> John i don't remember where i read this but [...]
> 
> [...]
> 
> So try to create a new belief which says that you can feel awesome without drinking alcohol.


Nice @jani! That is a cool advice. Looks like Neuro - linguistic Programming.


----------



## LindnerianSea

jani said:


> John i don't remember where i read this but i have used this belief changing process to change few of my beliefs (mainly about being able to handle social pressure) and it works.
> 
> John, our emotions are born at our subconscious minds, and our beliefs control our emotions.
> So try to create a new belief which says that you can feel awesome without drinking alcohol.
> 
> Try this say to yourself " I feel good when i don't drink alcohol, it has to be true because in the past i felt good when i wasn't drinking.".
> 
> After you have accepted the fact that you feel good 100% sober, start telling it to people who you know that want the best for you. Like to people who you consider to be your closest friends.
> When you notice that both you and your surroundings start manifesting it, it has to be a fact.
> After that you know for a fact that you feel good 100% sober and it requires a shitloads of stuff to change that belief.


Jani, if I am not totally wrong, I believe you are talking about the CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy). There are several ways to fix behaviour; either by influencing behaviour solely so that our actions do not require conscious thinking (e.g. habit learning), by influencing our way of thinking (this assumes that our actions are based on our cognition; e.g. attitude changing), or by integrating both. So far, the last method has been the most successful. Additionally, some therapies also include biological (e.g. medicine that induces hormones that block the urge to stick to alcohol) or social (e.g. group/family assistance) methods too. Insofar the human mind is complex (and hence unique), many things have to be taken into consideration to change our behaviour.

As a psychology major, I think it is very important that people should use these scientifically proven methods in case of serious considerations.


----------



## neoshredder

I don't want to quit alcohol altogether. Just take 3 weeks off. Which is a long time for me. I need time to recharge to get the euphoria back. I did overdo it for awhile. Which caused a burn out emotionally, physically, and psychologically.


----------



## LindnerianSea

neoshredder said:


> I don't want to quit alcohol altogether. Just take 3 weeks off. Which is a long time for me. I need time to recharge to get the euphoria back. I did overdo it for awhile. Which caused a burn out emotionally, physically, and psychologically.


okay, good so you're not too serious about it. 
Regardless of their physical implications, alcohol always helps me psychologically. I could quit the internet, but not the drinks~


----------



## jani

I wanted to make crepes, i didn't find any eggs, i made them with out eggs on the bough.
Didn't notice any huge difference.
Still tastes good and that is the main thing.


----------



## Mesa

I made Eggs Benedict with a similar issue. Benedict was not pleased.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now begin my last 8 days home before I move back to college. Mixed feelings. I really really wanna go back because I've been rather bored, but then again, it's gonna be a pretty tough year, as usual. No more being lazy, and staying up super late. Meeting my old friends again!... for many of them, it will be the last year I'm with them, a lot of my music buddies are seniors...


----------



## Crudblud

Mesa said:


> I made Eggs Benedict with a similar issue. Benedict was not pleased.


Benedict is a contrary so and so, don't mind what he says.


----------



## aleazk

I have a class in 20 minutes, but I would prefer to stay at home, listening to the Ligeti-Debussy recital I'm listening now at Radio 3.


----------



## LindnerianSea

I should have posted this last month or so... but anyway, let's all just pretend that we're on the 21st of July.

"Woohooo ! just got confirmed on my BBC Proms tickets 61, 68, 69 !!"


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> I have a class in 20 minutes, but I would prefer to stay at home, listening to the Ligeti-Debussy recital I'm listening now at Radio 3.


If I had a class in 20 minutes and was still at home, I'd be 30 minutes late.


----------



## Ryan

Just finished a 3000 piece jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Crudblud

Just got back from delivering my entries to a local baking competition. I entered a Victoria sponge, scones and shortbread. Judging should be under way now, and I'll find out how my entries did tomorrow. There's also the option to put them up for auction once the competition is over, and I may do that.


----------



## aleazk

Good luck, Crud!. 

-------------------------

For some reason I'm of good mood today. I will enjoy it the time it lasts. I spent the morning improvising some jazz at the piano. Possibly I will spend the afternoon doing the same. I also have to write the notes of a small talk on point-set topology I gave to my classmates last week as part of a class I'm taking and send them.


----------



## jani

Dudes i had a great night yesterday, i talked to German,American, Scotish, South korean,French, and South african people yesterday.

One french girl didn't know what motorboating meant so i felt that it was my duty to show it for her/do it for her, she giggled.


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> Just got back from delivering my entries to a local baking competition. I entered a Victoria sponge, scones and shortbread. Judging should be under way now, and I'll find out how my entries did tomorrow. There's also the option to put them up for auction once the competition is over, and I may do that.


You should have shared them out between us.


----------



## Cheyenne

jani said:


> One french girl didn't know what motorboating meant so i felt that it was my duty to show it for her/do it for her, she giggled.


Smooth and suave as always, I see.


----------



## jani

Cheyenne said:


> Smooth and suave as always, I see.


I just offered her some funny times!
No she has some happy memories from Finland!


----------



## Crudblud

I have received word of the competition results ahead of time. My shortbread is now prize winning shortbread. Please remain calm, an assistant will be with you momentarily.


----------



## Couchie

It's my Birthday today. A friend baked me a cake in a giant martini glass. I don't know whether I'm going to have a party or an intervention.


----------



## Itullian

Happy birthday couchie!!!!!!!!!!!

A party!!!!!!!!!!

Hoyo toho!!!!!!!


----------



## Itullian

Crudblud said:


> I have received word of the competition results ahead of time. My shortbread is now prize winning shortbread. Please remain calm, an assistant will be with you momentarily.


Congrats Crud !!! ...................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


> I have received word of the competition results ahead of time. My shortbread is now prize winning shortbread. Please remain calm, an assistant will be with you momentarily.


I want a taste!!

I was way too amused with myself today. I was laughing my head off at some pieces of music today, notably 2 works that have terrible twist endings: Mozart Music Joke (IV. Presto), Ives Symphony No. 2 (Last mvmt.). Then later today at the pool, I brought along my latest Tolstoy book, a short-story trilogy: Childhood, Boyhood, Youth. I'm currently in Boyhood, and the main character was getting in such bad scrapes (plus Tolstoy's way of description is hilarious) I was laughing out loud over and over and over again until my parents just had to ask. Then I told them, and they didn't seem interested. Forever alone to laugh with myself! 

Their loss. :devil: :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Couchie said:


> It's my Birthday today. A friend baked me a cake in a giant martini glass. I don't know whether I'm going to have a party or an intervention.


Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> It's my Birthday today. A friend baked me a cake in a giant martini glass. I don't know whether I'm going to have a party or an intervention.


Happy Birthday--empty out the cake and fill the glass with Martini.


----------



## neoshredder

Listened to Mozart's PC 17 today. Puts me in a good mood. The day was rather dull but at least I got this piece put me in a good mood for the remaining of it.  9 days without drinking though btw. I can't wait until I drink again. It will hopefully be like drinking the first time.


----------



## peeyaj

Bad day!

I have a new friend. We have known each other for years in Facebook and we have met a few times. I gave that friend a necklace as a token of friendship. Then, today the friend invited me to a shopping mall and he/she wants me to meet his/her friend. So, I agree. When I meet the friend's friend, I was stymied/horrified/angry when I've seen that the friend he/she was talking about, wore my f#$$ng necklace I gave to him/her! ***** hits the fan and I leave without a word!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

damn electronic world we live in, the cheeky ***tards - at least this post got you to a 1000 posts well done


----------



## LindnerianSea

Packing for my flight for London tomorrow. Any recommended pieces to listen to while doing my job ? Currently listening to this...


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> damn electronic world we live in, the cheeky ***tards - at least this post got you to a 1000 posts well done


Nope, it's a community post. Still @peeyaj has both our sympathies and congratulations for 1000 posts.


----------



## Ukko

peeyaj said:


> Bad day!
> 
> I have a new friend. We have known each other for years in Facebook and we have met a few times. I gave that friend a necklace as a token of friendship. Then, today the friend invited me to a shopping mall and he/she wants me to meet his/her friend. So, I agree. When I meet the friend's friend, I was stymied/horrified/angry when I've seen that the friend he/she was talking about, wore my f#$$ng necklace I gave to him/her! ***** hits the fan and I leave without a word!


From my viewpoint in these hills, that would seem to be an overreaction in several ways. Your new friend could have misunderstood the intended significance of the gift - considered it a gift, not an obligation. It follows then that when your friend gifted the necklace, (s)he considered it a thing of value - else it would be unsuitable as a gift.

Of course, the three of you are not inhabitants of 'these hills'. I'm just suggesting that understandings and intentions are not always clear. You were not being charged by a jaguar, you had time to temper your reaction.

[And _another_ thing... lectures by foreign geezers should be accepted for what they are worth.]


----------



## Kopachris

Watched my first F1 race in years this morning. Disappointed in Lotus' brakes and disappointed that Maldonado only got a 10 second stop-and-go penalty for not watching where he was going.


----------



## neoshredder

peeyaj said:


> Bad day!
> 
> I have a new friend. We have known each other for years in Facebook and we have met a few times. I gave that friend a necklace as a token of friendship. Then, today the friend invited me to a shopping mall and he/she wants me to meet his/her friend. So, I agree. When I meet the friend's friend, I was stymied/horrified/angry when I've seen that the friend he/she was talking about, wore my f#$$ng necklace I gave to him/her! ***** hits the fan and I leave without a word!


You should give those friends a second chance.


----------



## peeyaj

I have just cooled a bit. Thanks @HT and @neo..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I want a taste!!
> 
> I was way too amused with myself today. I was laughing my head off at some pieces of music today, notably 2 works that have terrible twist endings: Mozart Music Joke (IV. Presto), Ives Symphony No. 2 (Last mvmt.). Then later today at the pool, I brought along my latest Tolstoy book, a short-story trilogy: Childhood, Boyhood, Youth. I'm currently in Boyhood, and the main character was getting in such bad scrapes (plus Tolstoy's way of description is hilarious) I was laughing out loud over and over and over again until my parents just had to ask. Then I told them, and they didn't seem interested. Forever alone to laugh with myself!


Awwww I posted this too early yesterday. I would have added a 3rd weird thing that happened. Listening to Finnish radio broadcasted on the internet with my family while playing cards, Arensky AND Glazunov came back-to-back. So, I guess Arensky got the memo and joined Glazunov to haunt me yesterday. Note, this was in "broad-daylight" so to speak because my parents heard all of it, even though it was night. It was 2:30 AM in Finland when they were broadcasting for crying out loud, who did they think would be listening? Not ME certainly! :lol:

He's getting bolder, that man....


----------



## neoshredder

Just watched Breaking Bad. The show has been incredible. Don't want to spoil it for anyone. But wow!


----------



## neoshredder

Got a deep cut on my finger on a metal board yesterday.


----------



## KenOC

Getting into sous vide cooking. So far I've prepared a nice tri-tip roast, sous vide eggs (wonderful!), pork chops, and a large New Zealand grass fed angus beef steak that I split with my wife tonight. This is a great way to cook if you have the luxury of planning ahead a bit. Meat is cooked exactly as you want it and uniformly, all the way through. And tender!

Easy to do if you have a non-digital crock pot or rice cooker, a temperature controller, and a vacuum bagger. If you need all these things, it's still less than $200. I'll post links if anybody's interested.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> Getting into sous vide cooking. So far I've prepared a nice tri-tip roast, sous vide eggs (wonderful!), pork chops, and a large New Zealand grass fed angus beef steak that I split with my wife tonight. This is a great way to cook if you have the luxury of planning ahead a bit. Meat is cooked exactly as you want it and uniformly, all the way through. And tender!
> 
> Easy to do if you have a non-digital crock pot or rice cooker, a temperature controller, and a vacuum bagger. If you need all these things, it's still less than $200. I'll post links if anybody's interested.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


How did the steak turn out? From what I've read, sous vide works really well for tough cuts of meat, but if the meat is already fairly tender (like a ribeye or something) the texture can end up being not very "steak like."


----------



## Ukko

Abomination! The Devil rejoices!

[I'm guessing here, but it has got to be immoral.]


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Listened to Mozart's PC 17 today. Puts me in a good mood. The day was rather dull but at least I got this piece put me in a good mood for the remaining of it.  9 days without drinking though btw. I can't wait until I drink again. It will hopefully be like drinking the first time.


 I worry about you. Are you seeing a counselor? It might be a good idea.


----------



## Cheyenne

It is fascinating to see what people thought of having music available constantly long ago.. Example:

"You really have enjoyed the music to-night, haven't you Maggie?"

"Oh yes, that is what prevented me from feeling sleepy. I think I should have no other mortal wants, if I could always have plenty of music. It seems to infuse strength into my limbs, and ideas into my brain. Life seems to go on without effort, when I am filled with music. At other times one is conscious of carrying a weight."

A piece of dialogue from _The Mill on the Floss_. Is is true?


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> I worry about you. Are you seeing a counselor? It might be a good idea.


No. I can't afford any extra expenses. On day 13. 8 more days to go.


----------



## KenOC

EricABQ said:


> How did the steak turn out? From what I've read, sous vide works really well for tough cuts of meat, but if the meat is already fairly tender (like a ribeye or something) the texture can end up being not very "steak like."


Grass-fed beef has a reputation for being tougher than corn-fed. I jaccarded and seasoned/rubbed this one but didn't marinate it. Cooked at 138F for four hours and it came out very well. The texture was excellent, but it's hard to tell what it would have been like without the jaccard.


----------



## samurai

neoshredder said:


> No. I can't afford any extra expenses. On day 13. 8 more days to go.


Hang in there, brother. We are all behind you.


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> Grass-fed beef has a reputation for being tougher than corn-fed. I jaccarded and seasoned/rubbed this one but didn't marinate it. Cooked at 138F for four hours and it came out very well. The texture was excellent, but it's hard to tell what it would have been like without the jaccard.


Grass-fed is leaner - little or no 'marbling'. People seem to confuse grass-fed with 'range'; that's a different environment.


----------



## samurai

Right now, my wife has been unable to see for the past 6 months due to complications arrising from a bout with shingles--yes, shingles!--which left her unable to completely close her right eyelid, possibly jeopardizing her retention of that eye. She also has cataracts in both eyes, with possible optic nerve damage {not sure of this yet}. In order for her to get the cataracts taken out, she first had to get eyelid surgery, which she just had and is so far successful. At this juncture, she is still in the healing process. Hopefully, within a couple of weeks, we shall be able to proceed to the excision of the cataracts and she'll be able to see again. In the meantime, it's literally been hell on earth for her, our son and me. If it weren't for our strong family support, I do believe I would have gone insane and/or left a long time ago.


----------



## KenOC

Hilltroll72 said:


> Grass-fed is leaner - little or no 'marbling'. People seem to confuse grass-fed with 'range'; that's a different environment.


I still prefer good old feedlot-raised corn-fed beef, well marbled and juicy. And no, I don't drive a Prius either! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

So sorry to hear this, samurai. How dreadful for you all! Best of luck with the coming operations.


----------



## Kopachris

Been hating my job a bit less recently, though I still need to de-stress a bit. This morning, I was checking an older gentleman out of his room and mentioned that his coffee smelled good; he offered to get me a cup (I declined, as I'm trying to avoid caffeine, but thanked him for the offer). This last weekend, I helped a couple guests (one of whom was disabled) get into their room a night early, even though we were extremely busy (we were fully booked at first, but I kept an eye out for cancellations and let them know as soon as one came up); they were extremely appreciative. A couple weeks ago, I got into a sort of argument with a guy because I couldn't let him into "his" room (it was under his grandmother's name, and we tried and failed to get a hold of her for permission to let him in); his girlfriend came up, I explained the situation, she got a hold of grandma right away, I was able to let them in, and she told him to "shut up--he's just doing his job!"


----------



## jani

Today while i was in store, i saw a midget who looked exactly like THE WEE MAN, from Jackass.









Also did a test which told me that four most suitable professions for me are,
- Travel guide
- Bank manager
- Marketing manager
- Sales representative

I saw an article in the news paper today which said that study has confirmed that instrumental and music with vocals affect the brain on a different way.


----------



## Kieran

samurai said:


> Right now, my wife has been unable to see for the past 6 months due to complications arrising from a bout with shingles--yes, shingles!--which left her unable to completely close her right eyelid, possibly jeopardizing her retention of that eye. She also has cataracts in both eyes, with possible optic nerve damage {not sure of this yet}. In order for her to get the cataracts taken out, she first had to get eyelid surgery, which she just had and is so far successful. At this juncture, she is still in the healing process. Hopefully, within a couple of weeks, we shall be able to proceed to the excision of the cataracts and she'll be able to see again. In the meantime, it's literally been hell on earth for her, our son and me. If it weren't for our strong family support, I do believe I would have gone insane and/or left a long time ago.


"Liked" but didn't like, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> Right now, my wife has been unable to see for the past 6 months due to complications arrising from a bout with shingles--yes, shingles!--which left her unable to completely close her right eyelid, possibly jeopardizing her retention of that eye. She also has cataracts in both eyes, with possible optic nerve damage {not sure of this yet}. In order for her to get the cataracts taken out, she first had to get eyelid surgery, which she just had and is so far successful. At this juncture, she is still in the healing process. Hopefully, within a couple of weeks, we shall be able to proceed to the excision of the cataracts and she'll be able to see again. In the meantime, it's literally been hell on earth for her, our son and me. If it weren't for our strong family support, I do believe I would have gone insane and/or left a long time ago.


My best wishes, dear Friend. It is good to know that you are having support form your family members. That is very important. Meanwhile I will keep you and your wife in mind wishing you all the best.


----------



## Ondine

samurai said:


> Hang in there, brother. We are all behind you.


Sure we are @neo. We appreciate you very much. Keep working with that issue, Friend. Please.


----------



## drpraetorus

Currently undergoing a multitude of tests to see if I have MS. I have had a couple MRI's and the noise the machine makes reminded me of some of the things I heard in the electronic music lab.


----------



## Taggart

Very sorry to hear of the death of Seamus Heaney. I agree with this:

Irish writer and journalist Fergal Keane said Mr Heaney was "the most gracious and modest of men. His likes will not be here again".

He added: "Tragic news. What a loss to poetry and Ireland."


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, just heard about Seamus Heaney, very sad news. The guy was a giant...


----------



## Ingélou

So sorry to hear of the passing of 'Seamus Famous'. I loved his poetry from the time in the sixth form when my English teacher brought in his newly published first book, 'Death of a Naturalist', & I was later privileged to teach his collected poetry for A-level in the 1990s. When he talked about his work, he was always so lucid, and he seemed such a very nice person.


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> So sorry to hear of the passing of 'Seamus Famous'. I loved his poetry from the time in the sixth form when my English teacher brought in his newly published first book, 'Death of a Naturalist', & I was later privileged to teach his collected poetry for A-level in the 1990s. When he talked about his work, he was always so lucid, and he seemed such a very nice person.


That's it: as well as everything else, his great gifts and fame etc, he seemed like a nice bloke. Well, he put in his shift and it was a great one...


----------



## EricABQ

Taking a half day off today and then beginning the three day weekend. 

Work has been a bit hectic so this break will be nice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Slept my first night over at college. This room is hot! No air-conditioning, it's 84F right now. But I have a fan and dehumidifier, and I think they are helping. Plus, this room is all to myself! I stayed up super late last night but I feel fine this morning. 6 hours of good, solid sleep was enough. For now...

Now I'm gonna go do some morning practicing, and go to a Football game in the afternoon. 

I can't wait for Fall... x_x


----------



## aleazk

I dreamt I was taking a composition class with composer Georg F. Haas as the teacher!.
lol, at some point he left the classroom for a phone call and I read the notes he had in his desk: (they were in english) "note to oneself: keep an eye on that guy (in reference to me), he's not as knowledgeable as he may think...".
Now, in the real life, that note is driving me crazy. What's that supposed to mean?!. Sounds like a warning from the dream.


----------



## Ramako

aleazk said:


> I dreamt I was taking a composition class with composer Georg F. Haas as the teacher!.
> lol, at some point he left the classroom for a phone call and I read the notes he had in his desk: (they were in english) "note to oneself: keep an eye on that guy (in reference to me), he's not as knowledgeable as he may think...".
> Now, in the real life, that note is driving me crazy. What's that supposed to mean?!. Sounds like an advertence from the dream.


I'm sorry if my thread inspired the dream :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Kieran said:


> That's it: as well as everything else, his great gifts and fame etc, he seemed like a nice bloke. Well, he put in his shift and it was a great one...


The Given Note

On the most westerly Blasket
In a dry-stone hut
He got this air out of the night.

Strange noises were heard
By others who followed, bits of a tune
Coming in on loud weather

Though nothing like melody.
He blamed their fingers and ear
As unpractised, their fiddling easy

For he had gone alone into the island
And brought back the whole thing.
The house throbbed like his full violin.

So whether he calls it spirit music
Or not, I don't care. He took it
Out of wind off mid-Atlantic.

Still he maintains, from nowhere.
It comes off the bow gravely,
Rephrases itself into the air.

http://www.rte.ie/heaneyat70/music_givennote.html


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Blancrocher - thank you so much for this poem. Taggart & I have been to the part of Ireland opposite the Blasket Islands and I can so imagine the setting for this poem. Heaney is at his best describing a sort of platonic or intellectual reality that lies behind our mundane perceptions as here in this poem - which I have never encountered before. 

Rest in peace, Seamus. :angel:


----------



## Lunasong

I went to the "Gentlemen of the Road" music festival yesterday, which was only 10 miles from my hometown, headlined by Mumford and Sons. It was my first time at a big music festival such as this. I have been quite impressed by the planning that went into this since our area was announced in Feb 2013 to be one of only 3 US stops on the tour. The organizers really tried to capture the local flavor and use local vendors and musicians as part of the stop. It only cost $5 to get into the festival site, which was downtown, walk around and have access to 2 music stages (the main stage was accessible only with the $109 festival ticket). 
There was tent camping along the river and many people spent the whole weekend here. 









The festival lasted Thurs-Sat.
Our stopover link on the official tour site
http://www.gentlemenoftheroad.com/troy/

The downtown area was completely closed off, and I mentioned to my husband that during our choral/band concert in the same town two weeks ago, the central town square was also closed off...he said "yes but at your concerts, I always feel like I'm the youngest person there...not today!"

It rained for the headliner concert, but what would a music festival be without some rain and mud?









The main stage was set up in the high school football stadium.

Doesn't this look like fun?


----------



## jani

Have been working out for two weeks now, i am totally hooked to it!
Pushing your boundaries and all the health benefits it brings makes me feel good.

Also i set two goals for my self.

1. Get into shape before the next summer.
2. Get into as good shape as Brad Pitt was in Fight club.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I give night 2 at college a solid A! I slept almost 8 hours, and I barely remember yawning all day. I see cooler, drier weather in the forecast too for this next week, my room (I) could use that. A constant 85F inside isn't that pleasant, and so I'm trying to avoid my room in the day by going to the music school (which is where I am now, typing this). One by one my friends are appearing on campus and I can say hi to each one of them. A social event tonight to meet some more of them.


----------



## OboeKnight

Been here at college for a little over a week now. I love it! I made it into the conservatory's symphony orchestra! It feels great to be in the top ensemble as a freshman. Rehearsals for Dvorak have already started. I spend most of my time in the conservatory either practicing, or making reeds so I can practice more haha. It's perfect.


----------



## neoshredder

Lacerated finger not improving as much I'd like. At least I've gone 17 days without drinking.


----------



## Ukko

neoshredder said:


> Lacerated finger not improving as much I'd like. At least I've gone 17 days without drinking.


There is a School of Thought which includes the precept that red wine is good for lacerated fingers (cut fingers too).


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is a School of Thought which includes the precept that red wine is good for lacerated fingers (cut fingers too).


Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
> Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.


You might consider starting out with pairings of food and wine.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
> Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.


Have you tried Liebfraumilch? It's about as innocuous as you can get commercially. I have to add the 'commercially' because dandelion wine is pretty dam sneaky too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
> Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.


Try Sauvignon blanc and Pinot Grigio (whites). They are dry (sour) so it's like drinking a sour juice.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
> Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.





Huilunsoittaja said:


> Try Sauvignon blanc and Pinot Grigio (whites). They are dry (sour) so it's like drinking a sour juice.


Alternatively, find someone who likes extremely expensive wines and befriend them.

Then you may never be able to _afford_ the wines, but at least you can drink them


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Have you tried Liebfraumilch? It's about as innocuous as you can get commercially. I have to add the 'commercially' because dandelion wine is pretty dam sneaky too.


They are fairly similar actually.


----------



## Kopachris

jani said:


> Personally i can't stand taste of wines red, white or sparkling i haven't tasted one i like.
> Also i have to admit that i haven't tasted many but i didn't like any that i have.


I haven't tasted a wine I didn't like at least somewhat.  Contrary to what the others have suggested, I'd suggest trying a Riesling. They're rather sweet, a bit fruity, but not too bold. Have it with some light food--seafood or chicken, white sauce if there's pasta. Once acquainted with that, try to acquaint yourself with Merlot or Pinot Noir to get into the red wines. Both can be drunk on their own, but go well with darker meats, richer foods. Pinot Noir for pork, Merlot for beef as a general guideline (depends on the Merlot, though--some Merlots actually go better with seafood). Either may complement a rich dessert such as cheesecake or vanilla ice cream rather well, though it's usually considered a supper wine rather than a dessert wine.

Read up on wine pairing and try out some combinations. I doubt you'll regret it, even if you decide you still don't like wine.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ramako said:


> Alternatively, find someone who likes extremely expensive wines and befriend them.
> 
> Then you may never be able to _afford_ the wines, but at least you can drink them


Good liquor stores sometimes have surprisingly cheap and informative wine tasting events as well. Always a good idea to snoop around for deals online.

I wonder what's in it for them? :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Blancrocher said:


> Good liquor stores sometimes have surprisingly cheap and informative wine tasting events as well. Always a good idea to snoop around for deals online.
> 
> I wonder what's in it for them? :lol:


My local booze store had free wine tastings every month for a couple years - and then no more.

I suppose I am obligated to advise that, if alcoholism is in your forecast, getting a taste for wine is a bad idea. Decent wine ain't cheap, and it takes more of it. If you 'know' the good stuff, fortified plonk will destroy any self esteem remaining after losing your family and the ability to hold a job.

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Hilltroll72 said:


> If you 'know' the good stuff, fortified plonk will destroy any self esteem remaining after losing your family and the ability to hold a job.
> 
> :cheers:


You sound like a Thunderbird!


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> You sound like a Thunderbird!


There is fortified (~20% alcohol) California jug wine out there that's cheaper than ol' TB.

Back when the world was so young that I hadn't reached double digits, country doctors would prescribe port wine for anemia, sometimes when it was related to a difficult menopause. I wonder if a study was ever done to determine how many depressed women that practice sent down that slippery slant.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today I've had my application for a EU visa for the upcoming vacation rejected by the German consulate, the first time it ever happened to me. It's not that I am complaining, I am simply very angry. I'll try again next week though...


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today I've had my application for a EU visa for the upcoming vacation rejected by the German consulate, the first time it ever happened to me. It's not that I am complaining, I am simply very angry. I'll try again next week though...


Rejected?!?! Why!?!?! Is there something you haven't told us?
Wait a minute, you don't happen to be the secret leader of the local gang?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

:lol: No, I am actually the leader of the local Al-Quaeda cell :lol:

And if seriously, those folks at the consulate are doing a good job of protecting their borders, at least here... sometimes a too good job.


----------



## Kieran

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today I've had my application for a EU visa for the upcoming vacation rejected by the German consulate, the first time it ever happened to me. It's not that I am complaining, I am simply very angry. I'll try again next week though...


I always thought you were German! All that light sabre stuff, the John Wayne hair-do, all that had me fooled...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kieran said:


> I always thought you were German! All that light sabre stuff, the John Wayne hair-do, all that had me fooled...


Thank you, sir! I take that as a compliment  However, I think if I were German, I would display a good deal less Germanophile sentiment around here... but that again, maybe not


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> I always thought you were German! All that light sabre stuff, the John Wayne hair-do, all that had me fooled...


Probably why they refused - serious armament and an attitude! Plus that name - triumphant light - probably got it confused with the Shining Path mob from Peru!


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> Probably why they refused - serious armament and an attitude! Plus that name - triumphant light - probably got it confused with the Shining Path mob from Peru!


You can't go to the immigration desk waving a light sabre. It reminds me of Eddie Izzards _Death Star Canteen_. You can look it up on YouTube - far to risky to post it here!


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> [...] Decent wine ain't cheap, and it takes more of it. If you 'know' the good stuff, fortified plonk will destroy any self esteem remaining after losing your family and the ability to hold a job [...]


Can't agree with you on that point. Where I am (France, near the German border) a "decent" wine can be had for 5-9€ depending on the buying power of the establishment in question. On the other hand, outstanding wine ain't cheap, and rightly so.
As to fortified plonk, I take that to mean sherry or port. I don't like port, but I know my sherry (being of the Iberian persuasion and having visited the major sherry producers in Jerez _in situ_, dig?). Knowing how to imbibe the "good stuff" (and it has to be said there is a lot of "rough stuff" for the tourists, _anglos_, usually) and what should be eaten with it normally dissuades the amateurs.
Now, if you're talking about losing jobs and family, schnapps would be more up your street.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

And seriously, folks, no amount of Germanophile sentiment (they can't read it off of you anyway) or the fact that you've gone in and out of the country many times before, is an excuse for sloppy paperwork.


----------



## clavichorder

Last Saturday I sat on a park bench downtown for four hours. My job was to occupy space on the bench to prevent drug addicts from sitting there, so this guy I know can sell his activist comics without being bothered. It was a different experience from my norm. I read his short stories while I sat there...

At least I got out and did something. And the guy selling comics would repeatedly point at some of the unfortunate looking people down there and say "What do you want to be when you grow up?!?!"


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Last Saturday I sat on a park bench downtown for four hours. My job was to occupy space on the bench to prevent drug addicts from sitting there, so this guy I know can sell his activist comics without being bothered. It was a different experience from my norm. I read his short stories while I sat there...
> 
> At least I got out and did something. And the guy selling comics would repeatedly point at some of the unfortunate looking people down there and say "What do you want to be when you grow up?!?!"


Mmm... rats. OK, what are 'activist comics'?


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Mmm... rats. OK, what are 'activist comics'?


Illustrated comics that preach his own unique political notions.


----------



## mstar

Oh, my last post came out so passionately, and somewhat romantically.... I BLAME RACHMANINOV. All fingers pointed towards Rachmaninov. (Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini: Variation No. 18. The famous one.)


----------



## jani

Lately i have watched Eckhart tolles videos lately.
This one is specially good!


----------



## Rehydration

I've been elected president of my school's percussion ensemble.
I'm so happy! Even though it's not such a big accomplishment.


----------



## Taggart

Rehydration said:


> I've been elected president of my school's percussion ensemble.
> I'm so happy! Even though it's not such a big accomplishment.


Time to go out and bang the big base drum!

Seriously, - Well Done! :tiphat: :cheers:


----------



## Rehydration

Taggart said:


> Time to go out and bang the big base drum!
> 
> Seriously, - Well Done! :tiphat: :cheers:


Thank you. I'm quite flustered right now. 
Sadly, I'm underage for that drink that you're offering.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Election day is coming up in Australia. I'm extremely embarrassed to be Australian, we are breaking international law and violating human rights according to the UN, the most popular guy for prime minister is this guy and Australia just thinks he will be a great leader....I don't know why....this guy explains it well:






And there you have it folks, this is what you get when it's compulsory for people 18+ to vote. I do not know _anyone_ who supports the most popular guy for the job. I am a Greens supporter and so are most people I know.


----------



## Ukko

"we are breaking international law and violating human rights according to the UN,"

It is _not good_ to be doing those things, but it is also not good to swallow whole anything the UN does or says.


----------



## mstar

Great scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwarchc

Robert the Bruce?
William Wallace (nice monument, camped just below it this summer)
Sean Connery?








Great Scot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstar

Oh.... I am a top poster for this past week?!?! Does this mean I'm... _addicted_... to TalkClassical? AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!   

Help, Rachmaninov!!!! (Second Piano Concerto at this moment, a favorite of mine....) Wait, I need to stop... Nooo *groan* Noooo......


----------



## neoshredder

Finished my 3 weeks being sober. Still worried about my lacerated finger. It is very stiff.


----------



## peeyaj

Just done having my interview for a position as a mining engineer in Philiipine National Oil Corporation (PNOC EC). I think, I did good.. But I won't keep my hopes up, the interviewer said "We are not currently active seeking the position. You wait and see. You are now in the file". Oh well, I guess I should keep this darn job for a year.. T_T I really want to resign and work in that company..


----------



## Ingélou

neoshredder said:


> Finished my 3 weeks being sober. Still worried about my lacerated finger. It is very stiff.


What does your doctor say? Fingers are important! Congratulations on staying off the drink, btw. All the best.


----------



## Cheyenne

Too long have I been pushed around for my somewhat unimpressive math skills that, as it turns out, are not as horrible as I initially suspected them to be; so that it's now time to dedicate much time to improving my mathematical abilities. Anybody have any books to recommend - any at all? I can follow along with first year Physics undergraduate books well, and am looking for something along that level.. Perhaps a little lower. It is exceedingly difficult to find entry-level material, somehow.


----------



## Taggart

Cheyenne said:


> Too long have I been pushed around for my somewhat unimpressive math skills that, as it turns out, are not as horrible as I initially suspected them to be; so that it's now time to dedicate much time to improving my mathematical abilities. Anybody have any books to recommend - any at all? I can follow along with first year Physics undergraduate books well, and am looking for something along that level.. Perhaps a little lower. It is exceedingly difficult to find entry-level material, somehow.


Depending where you are have a look at schaum's outlines. You'll probably need calculus or pre-calculus for straight math and have a look at their college math for scientists. Also, ask your physics tutors for details of the math syllabus they expect you to have covered and see if they can recommend anything.


----------



## mstar

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky. 

(Oh! I thought that alone would be 25 characters!!!  Kidding, of course.... :angel


----------



## neoshredder

Ingenue said:


> What does your doctor say? Fingers are important! Congratulations on staying off the drink, btw. All the best.


I think he would say it is going to take awhile after such trauma. And to make sure I don't get a frozen finger. Move it around some. Clean it with rubbing alcohol a few times a day. Keep it dry and let it breathe. Take off band aid when possible.


----------



## mstar

neoshredder said:


> I think he would say it is going to take awhile after such trauma. And to make sure I don't get a frozen finger. Move it around some. Clean it with rubbing alcohol a few times a day. Keep it dry and let it breathe. Take off band aid when possible.


Ouch! I know my sister used to get all these finger injuries from the famed, aggressive basketball - minor injuries, though, of course. She played the piano, and had her fingers bandaged together in twos. Playing Beethoven rondos with fingers wrapped together? She had to do it for a recital. Up to this day, how she did it, I DO NOT HONESTLY KNOW. Get better soon, though!


----------



## Tristan

My friend just posted a bunch of videos that she took of me and my friends when I was 13-14. I had completely forgotten about all of them. I've been watching them all night. So many good memories captured on film; it's awesome.  Could not stop smiling the whole time watching them all. Even if I _was_ awkward with my mouthful of braces...

One of the videos was of me and three of my closest friends illegally driving a golf-cart through the streets of Pebble Beach and getting it caught in a ditch.  I was surprised by how many f-bombs I was dropping in the video...I definitely do not swear that often anymore. I swear


----------



## aleazk

I'm tired of music, physics and all the things I've been doing. I think I'm going to resume a small story I wrote a year ago and transform it into a short novel. But I would have to translate it to English to post it here, so I don't think that will happen in the near future.


----------



## Ingélou

You can't really be tired of music, but a break is always refreshing. Why not post an excerpt that you've translated - a description, a bit of dialogue, an incident revealing of character, or whatever. I'd love to read it (the ex-English teacher & the littérateur!) & I'm sure others would too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is what Australia will be under the upcoming disaster of a prime minister.....

-170,000 hectares of Tasmanian old growth forest opened to logging
-Government budget cuts to everything except for new roads
-AU$75 million cut from federal funding for Melbourne Metro
-No east coast high speed railway line (I was looking forward to that)
-No national broadband network (back to copper wires, optical fibres would have so obviously been so much better)
-Carbon tax abolished (it was one of the three things that helped bring down emissions since it was introuduced)
-Worsening relations to Indonesia
-Changes to Australian history teaching to a pro-European bias

and many more things too......it's embarrassing


----------



## EricABQ

There is a black widow spider in my house. I saw her dangling from a small web this morning, and when I went to get something to use to catch her she got away and now I have no idea where she went. 

This is a completely unacceptable situation. I have no choice but to burn the house to the ground.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I had an audition yesterday for ensemble placement. 3 minutes before midnight, the Orchestra Operations coordinator _finally _sent the results, I will be playing in the Symphony Orchestra 2 out of the 3 concerts for this semester! The other 2 players with me in my rotation group are DMA candidates. :O Funny to be alongside flutists who are that old and experienced, I have yet to really get to know them. But I'm really happy for this result, because I was afraid that I would be one of FIVE players in a rotation group, which means doing nothing since I'm the youngest. Turns out an older DMA is not going to be in the upper-ensemble rotation, and a new DMA didn't even show up for the audition so they weren't placed at all. O_O Also, a transfer student I was expecting to see (who would be my age) didn't show up either for the audition.

I will exploit this situation muahaha :devil:


----------



## mstar

Well.... 

1. I was just scrolling down the community forum so insanely fast that I thought I saw "Belfast, Ireland" in one of the subjects.... 
2. I realize now that I enjoy numbering things (1, 2, 3, etc.) in posts. 
3. I am currently looking at real estate for a home in a couple of decades (when I am about 45-50 years old). I am looking at some reasonably-priced mansions along the East Coast.  
4. I hope they don't impose more taxes on either the middle or the upper class in the USA. 
5. I just realized, in horror, that I have never mentioned that I can hold pretty intense political discussions! And love it....


----------



## Crudblud

Went out and purchased some books...

Flann O'Brien - _The Third Policeman_
William Faulkner - _Sanctuary_ / _Requiem for a Nun_ (in a single volume)
Jonathan Swift - _Gulliver's Travels_
Thomas Mann - _Doctor Faustus_ (trans. H.T. Lowe-Porter)
Anaïs Nin - _A Spy In the House of Love_
Roberto Bolaño - _The Savage Detectives_ (trans. Natasha Wimmer)

Total cost of £9.


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> Roberto Bolaño - _The Savage Detectives_ (trans. Natasha Wimmer)


This one is about as good as it gets, in my view. Hope you like it!


----------



## Lunasong

Last night I startled a raccoon on my front porch who was eating a 1/2-eaten bag of popcorn my husband had left behind. The raccoon took the bag with it and ran!

I looked for the bag this AM; did not find...









not MY raccoon, but random Google image to illustrate


----------



## mstar

Should be arriving at my house any time soon!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Why Melbourne is better than the rest of Australia: the Australia Greens (left wing environmentalist party, for refugees and asylum seekers, for same sex marriage (the best political party in the universe)) won the most seats for the state from Melbourne voters (43.41%).


----------



## aleazk

Ingenue said:


> You can't really be tired of music, but a break is always refreshing. Why not post an excerpt that you've translated - a description, a bit of dialogue, an incident revealing of character, or whatever. I'd love to read it (the ex-English teacher & the littérateur!) & I'm sure others would too.


You will have to wait!. 
And I must say I'm on fire with this now. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why Melbourne is better than the rest of Australia: the Australia Greens (left wing environmentalist party, for refugees and asylum seekers, for same sex marriage (the best political party in the universe)) won the most seats for the state from Melbourne voters (43.41%).


 But if then Melbourne is much better, how do you explain Jeff Kennett..........................

(also I'm guessing your not a Clive Palmer voter )


----------



## mstar

You know, it's really getting pointless attempting in vain to hide my age.... PetrB knows, DrKilroy knows.... I may as well tell all of TalkClassical! Would somebody please make a thread for secrets? All of mine are out, anyway....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

October 11, that is going to be the date of the greatest principal debut yet in my life. I will be principle flute in the top orchestra at my University, playing... none other than the Prelude/Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde!!! ,  and again,


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> October 11, that is going to be the date of the greatest principal debut yet in my life. I will be principle flute in the top orchestra at my University, playing... none other than the Prelude/Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde!!! ,  and again,


Wow! Very sincere congratulations!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But if then Melbourne is much better, how do you explain Jeff Kennett..........................
> 
> (also I'm guessing your not a Clive Palmer voter )


 Boooo Liberals


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> You know, it's really getting pointless attempting in vain to hide my age.... PetrB knows, DrKilroy knows.... I may as well tell all of TalkClassical! Would somebody please make a thread for secrets? All of mine are out, anyway....


Or you can tell us, more simple . I'm 25, for example. I'm guessing you are... maybe, 20?, 30?.


----------



## Kopachris

Another boring race brought to you by Alonso and Vettel.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

GO Webber


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> Or you can tell us, more simple . I'm 25, for example. I'm guessing you are... maybe, 20?, 30?.


Oh, well, considering that I have observed the generation gaps between TC members, I am reluctant to say. It will come out, though, perhaps sooner than we all think....

I am tempted to say RIGHT HERE, because that would truly be sooner than even I would think....


----------



## cwarchc

How do you keep going??
When you realise ?????
I can't turn to religion (I don't believe fairy stories)
Sorry if that sounds bad.
I'm not in a good place at the moment
Life is quite meaningless


----------



## Ingélou

Keep going by keeping going; enjoying the weather, art, music, talking to people at the bus stop.
I have my faith to sustain me, but if I didn't, that is what I would do.
And what I have done, in the past.
You seem to have a lot to contribute here & we like & value you, cwarchc.


----------



## mstar

You know, Ingenue, right when I start contemplating how to answer our good friend cwarchc, you say the best thing I could have thought of to answer today.... SO I AGREE WITH THE ABOVE. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## drpraetorus

Tomorrow, I am having a EEG. The odd thing is I need to have been awake for a solid 24 hours before the test. It loojks like a long night of Minecraft for me.


----------



## mstar

goodbye talkclassical. 

.....


----------



## Guest

This website just got attacked by the Syrian Free Army (or some such group). Did others notice?


----------



## Ingélou

Sure did - glad it's back, but the *like* function is still in abeyance. 
Thanks to all the TC staff working to restore the service. Have a nice day, y'all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Discovered Julian Burnside the other day, a person of whom I believe should be revered as an international hero of some sort.


----------



## Kopachris

New blog. This time, I'm hosting it myself: http://blog.kopachr.is. Don't really have any content right now, so I thought I'd theme the blog around an AMA (Ask Me Anything) to help generate some. Since it's not specifically music-related (though feel free to ask music-related questions--I'll try to answer them), I'll refrain from linking my blog in my signature, and this will be my only post about it.


----------



## Kopachris

In light of


BPS said:


> This website just got attacked by the Syrian Free Army (or some such group). Did others notice?


this seems oddly prophetic:


mstar said:


> goodbye talkclassical.
> 
> .....




(Also, why is mstar leaving?)


----------



## mstar

Not related. 

I am leaving for an indefinite period of time due to stress-induced migraines and other illnesses. Hopefully, I'll be back.


----------



## Ingélou

Hope you feel better soon, mstar, and look forward to your return.


----------



## Ukko

mstar said:


> Not related.
> 
> I am leaving for an indefinite period of time due to stress-induced migraines and other illnesses. Hopefully, I'll be back.


I'll hang onto the Friend thingy.


----------



## violadude

Starting a large composition project.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> Not related.
> 
> I am leaving for an indefinite period of time due to stress-induced migraines and other illnesses. Hopefully, I'll be back.


I hope you get better soon! It's nice having you here on TC!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Starting a large composition project.


Tell us more!


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Tell us more!


Well, I don't want to give away too much. But I'm planning to write a piece similar to Pierrot Lunaire in structure. It'll be scored for chamber orchestra and like PL it will consist of short to medium length songs divided into three parts. In my piece there will be 5 songs to a part.

I'm planning to name it "We Sell Medicine"


----------



## jani

Bought a new phone (Samsung) it can't play WMA files and MOST of the music i own are WMA files.


----------



## peeyaj

jani said:


> Bought a new phone (Samsung) it can't play WMA files and MOST of the music i own are WMA files.


Have you tried downloading alternative music players?

PowerAmp is a great choice.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&hl=en


----------



## EricABQ

So I watched the latest episode of Dexter last night. 

I've been trying to be positive about this final season, because I've been a big fan of the show, but it now has to be said: This season is really boring. I'm not so much looking forward to the finale as I'm just looking forward to it being over.


----------



## jani

peeyaj said:


> Have you tried downloading alternative music players?
> 
> PowerAmp is a great choice.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&hl=en


It works! Thanks!

Please set the minimum character amount smaller, what's wrong with 15 minimum characters..


----------



## Pyotr

I use Windows Media Player(WMP) under windows7 64-bit to rip and manage music. If you go into Tools/Options/Rip Music you can change the Rip Settings Format to mp3(from wma). This makes it easier to export the files to other players. However, after I did this I noticed that it somewhat screwed up the music management within WMP. Sometimes it won't rip CDs. It will copy the cd to the hard drive, but the cd doesn't show up in the Windows Media player lists and menus. Even when I buy music legally from Amazon, sometimes it doesn't transfer into WMP correctly. Apparently the WMA format is geared to WMP and it can't deal with mp3 as easily.


----------



## Ukko

Pyotr said:


> I use Windows Media Player(WMP) under windows7 64-bit to rip and manage music. If you go into Tools/Options/Rip Music you can change the Rip Settings Format to mp3(from wma). This makes it easier to export the files to other players. However, after I did this I noticed that it somewhat screwed up the music management within WMP. Sometimes it won't rip CDs. It will copy the cd to the hard drive, but the cd doesn't show up in the Windows Media player lists and menus. Even when I buy music legally from Amazon, sometimes it doesn't transfer into WMP correctly. Apparently the WMA format is geared to WMP and it can't deal with mp3 as easily.


Your problem is with WMP, which is a dumbass app.


----------



## aleazk

It's so damn hot here, 37ºC!.


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> It's so damn hot here, 37ºC!.


It's a lovely 16.7 here.


----------



## Cheyenne

*Recollections of Youthful Idealism*

Because of something I wrote in another topic, I looked up one of my favourite childhood shows again: Yu-gi-oh GX. It taught me English (rather well, surprisingly) and I watched it a great deal from when I was around 7 to when I was about 10. Watching it again has been incredibly rewarding; it is childhood recovered in an easy, tangible form, in the exact state it was when I was not yet a teenager. As a show it is not of incredible quality, but for its purposes really rather good. It avoids the gloomy and sterile nature of so many Anime shows by making the protagonist a charismatic, upbeat, optimistic teenager, truly quite common; and the general setting a boarding school, where the initial goal is merely fun and games. I am surprised to say it is close to my own high school experience - it truly is. The characters are superficial but as types represent very common and likable teenagers.

More important than the show itself, however, is the card game they play. It is one of those trading card games that became surprisingly popular, and spawned several shows and other apparel as a result - this show being the second one produced. I dug up my old cards, all dusty, from beneath my bed, and more memories returned. I realize what a great tool they were, and how great a time I had playing with them. When they were at their peak, I didn't really understand how to play, but I learned somewhat later and at that time I caused a renaissance of the things in my school, single-handedly. It started with a few friends, but quickly after much of the school was joining in. Nothing mattered but the game itself. Age, intelligence, social position, all of those were mere trivialities when playing this game - fun was the primary objective, and it was always attained.

I even got my teacher somewhat involved with a well-received essay I wrote on it. It postulated, in essence, that mankind would be assisted greatly if there was one universal 'hobby'. I went through some naive possibilities, denouncing reading and music and film for being too personal and solitary. Video-games seemed to go into the right direction, but there was too much variety: there needed to be _one_ thing. The only video-game that could accomplish such a thing would have to be a fighting game, I stated at the time, but those were not in-depth enough. Besides, one had to have consoles or handhelds - electronic devices - to play them. Sports relied too much on the young and athletically talented, while not featuring enough elements that could assert individuality, because people sought for the same ideal too much. A card-game seemed to me the logical solution. The show makes it so that nearly everyone on earth plays the game, of course; and I ridiculed it slightly while at the same time saying it was not all that silly. First, it needed only an intellect and a deck of cards to play, and the rules, though occasionally difficult to understand, could easily be taught to anyone; second, everyone could play his own way, whatever level, and with many different cards and strategies, thus causing great variety - individuality; third, the game was continuously updated; fourth, it was easy enough for anybody to be good; fifth, there was an element of collecting. The problems were plenty, though: favoring the wealthy because of price, and a limited amount of strategies beating almost any other, to name two.

It was slightly silly, but thinking back to it, not altogether without truth. Would it not be great if you could challenge anybody? If you could spend your time at the bus stop playing a card game with a complete stranger? This idealism, the concept of a universal hobby, would be rather neat. It would have to be something sufficiently superficial not to say anything worthwhile, not to communicate any messages, for that would only cause division, while being in-depth enough to entice nearly everyone. The problem with the card-game is that it is driven by consumerism. It favors the wealthy too much. Besides, it is not balanced enough to sustain too many different decks. If, however, card games become popular again, in one form or another, whatever the age, I'll try and join in, somehow. It's not an opportunity I want to miss.

Maybe I should check online to see if any tournament is hosting - the game's still being played, after all. I'd still be among the youngest people there. I remember going to my first tournament as an eleven year-old, all alone, and being pretty scared there of all the sweaty old man :lol: I did make a woman of about 20 cry because I beat her though.. She was sad because she spend so much money on her cards and then lost to someone that young.. A little awkward, but funny in retrospect.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was fun "rehearsal" with all the top music majors in the school (those that make up the Symphony and Wind Orchestras). First was just a meeting, and a lot of inspirational speeches of the directors and other staff. Then a dance choreographer came in and talked with us and did some sing/dance experimenting with us (singing melodies of the pieces we'll be doing this year, and then making our own choreographs in groups). It was a lot of fun and _super _hilarious, everyone was dying of laughter, all 100 of us. :lol: This made us feel at home with each other, and free to express ourselves. I hope the _real _rehearsal on Thursday actually goes well.


----------



## aleazk

I think I'm sick or something, I feel dizzy and I'm sweating. I better go to bed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yesterday for lunch I ate a hot salsa salami and flax toast sandwich (light butter spread with two pieces of lettuce), and while doing so, bit the tip of my tongue. I'd done this before, countless times. However, this time seemed more severe. I touched the area with a finger and found blood. Not taking any chances, I applied antibiotic ointment, twice. Never done that before...didn't like the taste...but it helped. A day in the life. Thanks for listening. :tiphat:


----------



## jani

I noticed that i still had 15 € left on my itunes account, so i decided to buy Eckhart Tolles The power of now audiobook.
Its over seven hours long, i have listened to only one hour of it but it has been very very interesting.


----------



## violadude

My faith in humanity was restored today when I overheard a young guy (18 or 19 from what I could tell) telling his friend that he was fixing his old shoes up in order to give to homeless people.

*sniff sniff* it's the little things that keep you going :')


----------



## DavidA

violadude said:


> My faith in humanity was restored today when I overheard a young guy (18 or 19 from what I could tell) telling his friend that he was fixing his old shoes up in order to give to homeless people.
> 
> *sniff sniff* it's the little things that keep you going :')


Problem is that stuff doesn't usually find it's way into the newspapers. Only the bad stuff.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Acquired an 8 string ukulele (without the strings, still needs to be bought) made by Oscar Schmidt and also a 1/4 size electric guitar with its own mini amp today.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Yesterday for lunch I ate a hot salsa salami and flax toast sandwich (light butter spread with two pieces of lettuce), and while doing so, bit the tip of my tongue. I'd done this before, countless times. However, this time seemed more severe. I touched the area with a finger and found blood. Not taking any chances, I applied antibiotic ointment, twice. Never done that before...didn't like the taste...but it helped. A day in the life. Thanks for listening. :tiphat:


Hah. I am what my dentist calls 'an enthusiastic biter' of food - I've broken several teeth. I have learned to keep my tongue out of the way (those incisor crowns are _sharp_.


----------



## EricABQ

My wife and I got into a fairly heated argument about the season debut of Sons Of Anarchy. The argument started last night and we picked it up again this morning.

There's just nothing like a good spousal fight over something utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Pantheon

I came home from a wonderful lecture in medical school on cellular biology, had a man flirt with me in the bus home (when will they understand that I'm not interested ?), studied for 3 hours and a bit, had my boyfriend over for two hours and now I'm back to studying a little. Happy days !


----------



## Vaneyes

Pantheon said:


> I came home from a wonderful lecture in medical school on cellular biology, *had a man flirt with me in the bus home (when will they understand that I'm not interested ?)*, studied for 3 hours and a bit, had my boyfriend over for two hours and now I'm back to studying a little. Happy days !


Then stop looking and acting so sexy. Just kidding.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> My wife and I got into a fairly heated argument about the season debut of Sons Of Anarchy. The argument started last night and we picked it up again this morning.
> 
> There's just nothing like a good spousal fight over something utterly ridiculous.


What a relief...that it wasn't about college football. :lol:


----------



## Pantheon

> Then stop looking and acting so sexy. Just kidding.


I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Lunasong

I renewed my driver's license today and absolutely hate the picture. I hope I don't really look like this.


----------



## KenOC

I remember the first time I renewed my license and my hair was listed as "grey." I was shocked at the obvious mistake...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> I renewed my driver's license today and absolutely hate the picture. I hope I don't really look like this.


They should use the shell and the sheet music instead.


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> I remember the first time I renewed my license and my hair was listed as "grey." I was shocked at the obvious mistake...


Considering the 'creativity' of some people, that line would have to be 'indeterminate'.


----------



## Cheyenne

I just found a job that is so perfect I can barely believe it exists; why it's still available is a mystery to me. I know what I want to do know, and it's such a wonderful feeling: time to get everything moving towards it! A great additional benefit is that this particular function doesn't even require a specific degree; Computer Science and English have always been my preferred options (followed by Mathematics, which I simply can't handle), but I'll think about it in greater detail. (Furthermore, a teacher at my school said that I was 'potential Oxford material' - if I got my grades up a little, that is. I think it unlikely, but it would certainly help.) School will have to be taken slightly more serious now, and I'll start learning a very valuable additional language. 

I'm putting up Mahler's 8th to celebrate.


----------



## Taggart

Cheyenne said:


> I just found a job that is so perfect I can barely believe it exists; why it's still available is a mystery to me. I know what I want to do know, and it's such a wonderful feeling: time to get everything moving towards it! A great additional benefit is that this particular function doesn't even require a specific degree; Computer Science and English have always been my preferred options (followed by Mathematics, which I simply can't handle), but I'll think about it in greater detail. (Furthermore, a teacher at my school said that I was 'potential Oxford material' - if I got my grades up a little, that is. I think it unlikely, but it would certainly help.) School will have to be taken slightly more serious now, and I'll start learning a very valuable additional language.
> 
> I'm putting up Mahler's 8th to celebrate.


Congratulations!

Some bad news, if you want to do heavy duty computer science, you're going to need some heavy duty math. If you think school math is bad, try something like lambda calculus which you run into when you get into Lisp and AI.

Enjoy the journey. :cheers:


----------



## EricABQ

Very bizarre few days here in New Mexico. There has been more rain in three days than at any time in the 14 years I've lived here. Massive flooding in some towns north of here. Before the rain the Rio Grande through Albuquerque was practically dry, now it's near flood stage. Fortunately our house is well away from any flooding. 

Colorado got it even worse than us. Weird times in the southwest.


----------



## Chrythes

Lunasong said:


> I renewed my driver's license today and absolutely hate the picture. I hope I don't really look like this.


You can't look like the image you see in the mirror, after all, it's a mirror image!


----------



## Cheyenne

Taggart said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Some bad news, if you want to do heavy duty computer science, you're going to need some heavy duty math. If you think school math is bad, try something like lambda calculus which you run into when you get into Lisp and AI.
> 
> Enjoy the journey. :cheers:


Yeah; I'm arranging some things with my mathematics and physics teachers: it's the best I can do. Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Chrythes said:


> You can't look like the image you see in the mirror, after all, it's a mirror image!


You're being very reflective!


----------



## Ramako

Cheyenne said:


> I just found a job that is so perfect I can barely believe it exists


What is the job?

...............


----------



## Lunasong

I tried this for lunch today - surprisingly good.
Stir-fried (in butter) leftover macaroni and cheese on a toasted sandwich roll.


----------



## Ukko

It tasted good because of all that cholesterol.


----------



## Kopachris

So, work stuff:

A while ago, I think I mentioned that a supervisor position was open. I didn't apply for the position because someone more senior than I whom I though would be perfect for it was planning on applying. I knew I'd be competitive were I to apply for the position, but I honestly thought she'd be better suited for the job, so I decided not to apply. Now, a few months later (during which she assumed a dual-rate position in order to train for the supervisor job), I find out she didn't get the job, and it's now been reopened. She suggested I apply for it.

I'm sure I'd be good at it, and it pays quite a bit more, but I thought she'd be better suited than I. When the position was first opened, I knew it'd be either her or me, based on seniority and experience, and I let her take it. I'm pretty sure now if I apply for it, I'll get the position, but I'm still not sure if I want to. _I hate dealing with angry people!_

I'm confused.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> So, work stuff:
> 
> A while ago, I think I mentioned that a supervisor position was open. I didn't apply for the position because someone more senior than I whom I though would be perfect for it was planning on applying. I knew I'd be competitive were I to apply for the position, but I honestly thought she'd be better suited for the job, so I decided not to apply. Now, a few months later (during which she assumed a dual-rate position in order to train for the supervisor job), I find out she didn't get the job, and it's now been reopened. She suggested I apply for it.
> 
> I'm sure I'd be good at it, and it pays quite a bit more, but I thought she'd be better suited than I. When the position was first opened, I knew it'd be either her or me, based on seniority and experience, and I let her take it. I'm pretty sure now if I apply for it, I'll get the position, but I'm still not sure if I want to. _I hate dealing with angry people!_
> 
> I'm confused.


Maybe you need to make a few adjustments.

1) Dealing with angry people requires that you remain both _outwardly and inwardly_ calm yourself.

2) No matter how loud the complainer is, never raise your voice. One facet of following that path is that you _have to_ wait for her to wind down or as least run out of breath. Then ask her to review the facts of her problem, in some sort of order, while you take mental notes. Don't be writing stuff down, because you ain't listening while you are writing.

3) During the whole process, until she is satisfied that you have resolved the issue, _never_ smile. In fact, just never smile.

Those steps above aren't really gospel; their usefulness is that they force you to follow a process. Jumping the gun is apt to cause everyone to start over, and that can get tedious.

Oh yeah, if you can figure out how to look 15 years older, that will help.

Anyway, take the damn job if it's offered; how else are you going to know if you can handle it?

[The above advice is presented without charge - which is a reasonable estimate of its worth.]


----------



## Blancrocher

Hilltroll72 said:


> Dealing with angry people requires that you remain both _outwardly and inwardly_ calm yourself.


Take it from a hilltroll! Perhaps these words should be pinned to the top of the forum for all our benefit?


----------



## Cheyenne

Ramako said:


> What is the job?


It's a job in licensing.. I can hardly believe a job in what is essentially marketing attracts me, but it does


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe you need to make a few adjustments [...] Don't be writing stuff down, *because you ain't listening while you are writing* [...]


I'm sure the advice Hilltroll gives is valid, but obviously the fellow has never taken down dictation (musical or shorthand).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Practiced traverso today for a whole hour! Getting the hang of it! Then practiced for about 3 hours more, mostly flute, and then piccolo at the end of the session. So far, my goal of doing 3 hours a day has been met most days, maybe 4-5 out of 7 days a week.


----------



## violadude

Is it just me, or has talkclassical been unavailable quite a lot lately D:


----------



## Guest

I just received this email--Oh sweet--I'm rich!!!!_

"I received encouraging information about you and how trusts worthy you are. I am delighted with such useful information I got about you, Mr. Ewke Eke Auditor of Dona Security Company A Senator Polycarp Nwite and former Ambassador Botswana 2008 and was recalled back 2009 as personal adviser to the president before he passed away on the 3rd September, 2010. I fund certificate of deposit he made with my Security Company here Burkina-Faso without beneficiary his family have make other claims but did not take notice of this one because it has no beneficiary I Hoped that you will not betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both us. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($7.5) million to your account within 10 days.
I will give you more details, on your respond
Name:__________
Surname:__________________ Sex:___________ Age:______ Marital:_______________ Country:_______City:_________ State_______ Zip Code:_______
Contact Address:_______________ Phone No#___________ Fax No#_________________ Occupation:______________ Position:_____________
Date:___________
i will give you more details as soon i hear from you
Mr. Ewke Eke"_


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just received this email--Oh sweet--I'm rich!!!!_
> 
> "I received encouraging information about you and how trusts worthy you are. I am delighted with such useful information I got about you, Mr. Ewke Eke Auditor of Dona Security Company A Senator Polycarp Nwite and former Ambassador Botswana 2008 and was recalled back 2009 as personal adviser to the president before he passed away on the 3rd September, 2010. I fund certificate of deposit he made with my Security Company here Burkina-Faso without beneficiary his family have make other claims but did not take notice of this one because it has no beneficiary I Hoped that you will not betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both us. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($7.5) million to your account within 10 days.
> I will give you more details, on your respond
> Name:__________
> Surname:__________________ Sex:___________ Age:______ Marital:_______________ Country:_______City:_________ State_______ Zip Code:_______
> Contact Address:_______________ Phone No#___________ Fax No#_________________ Occupation:______________ Position:_____________
> Date:___________
> i will give you more details as soon i hear from you
> Mr. Ewke Eke"_


I've had a version of one of those too. I kept it for a while to giggle at the quaint phrasing. It seems so transparent - but then I read about some elderly person who fell for it and lost all their money. Terrible. Why can't these scammers be closed down? Ditto the 'computer service engineers' who call you from afar and obviously want your important codes.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> I've had a version of one of those too. I kept it for a while to giggle at the quaint phrasing. It seems so transparent - but then I read about some elderly person who fell for it and lost all their money. Terrible. Why can't these scammers be closed down? Ditto the 'computer service engineers' who call you from afar and obviously want your important codes.


Regarding the phone scams, you might enjoy this! (It's rather lengthy but very funny!)

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ws-a-tech-support-scammer-dials-ars-technica/


----------



## violadude

I'm playing a monologue in my head about how much I hate advertisements.

Does anyone else play monologues/rants in their head?...


----------



## JCarmel

NO...just annoyingly catchy tunes by Handel! In fact I am banned from playing certain operas by that composer because I tend to externalise what's going-on inside my head...& other people don't enjoy it.


----------



## EricABQ

Another day of torrential rain here in ABQ. Going into the day yesterday it was already the 8th wettest September in Albuquerque history. After yesterday evening's rain, it jumped up to the #1 wettest September ever. Pretty wild stuff for our area.


----------



## Ramako

Cheyenne said:


> It's a job in licensing.. I can hardly believe a job in what is essentially marketing attracts me, but it does


Excellent! It's good to know where you're going like that, and I echo Taggart in stressing the importance of maths (also, it gets more fun as you go on!)


----------



## Cheyenne

violadude said:


> I'm playing a monologue in my head about how much I hate advertisements.
> 
> Does anyone else play monologues/rants in their head?...


Thanks to the internet, I never have to see ads in my own home again.. With a little help, of course  Sometimes I have inner monologues, yes - it's like writing Platonic dialogues, in your mind.



Ramako said:


> Excellent! It's good to know where you're going like that, and I echo Taggart in stressing the importance of maths (also, it gets more fun as you go on!)


I understand it's important; and I even like it, which appears somewhat rare: there's something indefinably soothing about fidgeting around with a bunch of numbers. I'm just not the greatest at it (nor the worst - far from it - but not of a level where I can reasonably expect to study it). Thanks for the support


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> Another day of torrential rain here in ABQ. Going into the day yesterday it was already the 8th wettest September in Albuquerque history. After yesterday evening's rain, it jumped up to the #1 wettest September ever. Pretty wild stuff for our area.


Is the ground around there mostly adobe? When that gets rained on...


----------



## Guest

EricABQ said:


> Another day of torrential rain here in ABQ. Going into the day yesterday it was already the 8th wettest September in Albuquerque history. After yesterday evening's rain, it jumped up to the #1 wettest September ever. Pretty wild stuff for our area.


Have you stumbled upon a scene from_ Breaking Bad_ being filmed?


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> Is it just me, or has talkclassical been unavailable quite a lot lately D:


It's been down for me on several occasions.


----------



## mstar

Oh, I'm looking back on my home on the internet!  Two weeks, and I already miss TC!! Taggart and Ingenue going to concerts in cathedrals, PetrB having convinced me to pursue a minor in music, DrKilroy and Aleazk guessing my age, Hulunsoittaja and her love for Russian composers.... (I have Glazunov in mind....)

And the green smileys, and prattling about Brahms, and everything Gustav Mahler, and listing my favorite top thousand works by Tchaikovsky, and watching funny videos "to stave off the misery," and getting likes and direct posts, as well as participating in the amazing Three-Word Story thread, and.... Wait, so now we're talking about monologues and advertisements?! 

When my workload ceases to be so tiresome, well.... Perhaps I'll return sooner than I thought I would. But for now....

Yes, I do love math! I like working out the numbers, and putting all the symbols to good use, and it is important. 
The rain really has been something crazy in many parts of the world apparently this September.... Really, I hear there was a big flood in Colorado or someplace like that. I wonder what winters are going to be like. So what about global warming? Does anyone think its real? Seems to be so to me....


----------



## Ramako

Well, I miss maths enough that I will be doing some this year, as much as my real degree allows.


----------



## clavichorder

All is not great, but at least I am hooked on Scriabin preludes. The time is right for me to be appreciating these beautiful gems.


----------



## Vesteralen

Happy to have Foyle's War back last night.


----------



## Cheyenne

.. It just happened. I suddenly understand metal music. Perhaps not all of it, but now, everything I've ever tried suddenly clicks - I get it! I was in a certain state of mind in which I was looking for something more grounded - less dreamy - than classical music, and suddenly it hit me. I rather like it, I must say. It's very interesting. No replacement for classical music, but I feel great understanding and appreciating more music. Now I think I'll listen to some Debussy to even it out.


----------



## peeyaj

How many weird posts can someone find in Craigslist.. It boggles my mind, why people post those "classifieds".


----------



## mstar

peeyaj said:


> How many weird posts can someone find in Craigslist.. It boggles my mind, why people post those "classifieds".


Oh, there was once this story a few years ago of this man hiring "doctors" through Craigslist to "prescribe" opium to unknowing patients. It's really crazy! I don't know where the article is though. You can probably find it online. But yes, I personally do NO shopping on the Craigslist.... I prefer to see what I buy and its true quality before I buy it....

As for metal music, Cheyenne, I have never listened to it, but perhaps you've inspired me to try.... 

How about contemporary classical? Anyone here for that? Though I do compose some contemporary classical, I happen not to enjoy it nearly as much I do the Romantic and Classical Eras.

And I've just noticed that sight-reading Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier gets me in a sort of mood unlike that of which the clavier is in....  No, just kidding, but I'd rather Beethoven.


----------



## jani

I decided to compose something, because i haven't done so for a month.
Here is the result:

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/c610838104debfa11a436e7b540ddb7d00575c98


----------



## Cheyenne

mstar said:


> As for metal music, Cheyenne, I have never listened to it, but perhaps you've inspired me to try....
> 
> How about contemporary classical? Anyone here for that? Though I do compose some contemporary classical, I happen not to enjoy it nearly as much I do the Romantic and Classical Eras.


There's a lot out there, as with classical, and much of the lyrics annoy me, but some of it I seem to really like. As for contemporary classical, there are lots of people here that enjoy that, I myself do too.


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> There's a lot out there, as with classical, and much of the lyrics annoy me, but some of it I seem to really like. As for contemporary classical, there are lots of people here that enjoy that, I myself do too.


Yes! Agreed. But has anyone noticed that the lyrics to many songs today have to do with potentially marital relationships???  :lol:

(Oh, just watch the first smiley....)


----------



## Cheyenne

mstar said:


> Yes! Agreed. But has anyone noticed that the lyrics to many songs today have to do with potentially marital relationships???  :lol:
> 
> (Oh, just watch the first smiley....)


I wish musicians would go back to what classical musicians often did (still do): adapt poetry. In metal music, there often manifests a very disturbing pessimism or an almost pathological fixation on death and suffering in the lyrics; in pop music, either extreme sentimentalism or an emphasis on trivialities, or perhaps empty lines about relationships (boy bands probably have the worst lyrics). Why not use poetry instead? It is not strange that, multi-talented as you must be to be a musician, there are some things you are not the greatest at, such as writing poetry or lyrics. They don't have to take the best or the 'classics' - taking lower quality works and enhancing them with your music is even better - but it would greatly improve their works, I think. Artistic autonomy is great, but so is singing lyrics that are actually good.


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> I wish musicians would go back to what classical musicians often did (still do): adapt poetry. In metal music, there often manifests a very disturbing pessimism or an almost pathological fixation on death and suffering in the lyrics; in pop music, either extreme sentimentalism or an emphasis on trivialities, or perhaps empty lines about relationships (boy bands probably have the worst lyrics). Why not use poetry instead? It is not strange that, multi-talented as you must be to be a musician, there are some things you are not the greatest at, such as writing poetry or lyrics. They don't have to take the best or the 'classics' - taking lower quality works and enhancing them with your music is even better - but it would greatly improve their works, I think. Artistic autonomy is great, but so is singing lyrics that are actually good.


Yes, I definitely agree that using poetry would be a lot more beautiful, but to be honest, most people's interests today tend to heavily include potential marital relationships, so much so that many youth in the U.S.A. are unwilling to enter the challenging field of science, and instead, attending law school because lawyers can make a lot of money. Several end up dropping out of law school. Perhaps if they had more concentration in the area of education and less in marital potentialities at a young age, especially in college, using poems as lyrics would certainly make a lot of sense. 

Even so, I personally prefer no words, and the passion in the music. Yes, I am thinking Tchaikovsky.


----------



## violadude

My stupid f******* Itunes just randomly turned on and blasted the loudest music ever into my eardrums while I had earbuds in :'( 

I think I need to take a nap in order for my brain to forget this traumatizing event.


----------



## mstar

For those of you not seeing the other thread, my titleless literally 6-minute poem out of sheer not-wanting to go to sleep in the middle of the night....  

"True is the love
Which I have for you, 
My dear friend, 
The love I cannot fathom. 
From the greatest depths 
And falling through the darkness 
From my dreams 
For your gentle embrace 
I would suffer the world 
And the distant stars 
Would be as nothing. 

When there is absence 
My dear friend 
Of the warmth 
Of your heart, 
The sky looms ahead 
Closing in on the Earth 
Meeting the land 
With no mercy 
Shattering the silence 
Of the far-off stars 
In the formidable, 
Terrible night sky. 

The days are like ice, 
The time cannot be broken. 
One does not feel 
A thing; no word 
Harms the utter silence 
Which your absence hath brought 
Upon me 
Upon my heart 
Upon the distant stars 
In the far-off night sky 
Until you return 
My dear friend, 
And I will need stars 
No more, 
For there will be 
No dark, night sky.


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> Happy to have Foyle's War back last night.


Yes,but it's not new only a repeat ??


----------



## Vesteralen

moody said:


> Yes,but it's not new only a repeat ??


Not for us US people. It's the first look we've had at Season 7 - the MI5 stories.


----------



## jani

Visited the biggest chocolate factory in Finland aka. Karl Fazer.


----------



## Kleinzeit

...............................................


----------



## jani

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 25024
> 
> 
> ...............................................


ya, its a classic Kleinzeit but this one is probably my favorite.


----------



## Kleinzeit

what I grew up on!


----------



## Vesteralen

My most embarrassing weakness. Gothics of the 1960s and 1970s (referred to lovingly by some as "Women running from houses"). Formulaic nonsense that's really fun to read.

Caroline Farr is one of my favorites (even if "she" was really Richard Wilkes-Hunter, as is often pointed out  )


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 25050
> 
> 
> My most embarrassing weakness. Gothics of the 1960s and 1970s (referred to lovingly by some as "Women running from houses"). Formulaic nonsense that's really fun to read.
> 
> Caroline Farr is one of my favorites (even if "she" was really Richard Wilkes-Hunter, as is often pointed out  )


Goodness gracious,this puts you In a whole new light !


----------



## Vesteralen

moody said:


> Goodness gracious,this puts you In a whole new light !


It's probably best not to think too much about it


----------



## mstar

To think about what?..... 

(I've forgotten already....)


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> It's probably best not to think too much about it


It's funny but I was thinking that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So, this is basically what I have to practice right now:

1. Exercises (daily routine)
2. Technique (assigned new exercises on weekly basis)
3. 3 pieces for Advanced (high stress) Large Ensemble (Orchestra)
4. 3 pieces for Less-Advanced (less stress!) Large Ensemble (Orchestra)
5. 1 piece for Small Ensemble (Wind Sextet)
6. Ibert Concerto (complete)
7. 2 other solo works (when I have the time I brush through them)
8. Traverso (1 piece assignment for that, once a week devoted time to that)
9. Music for a Chamber Vocal Concert I was just asked to play in (2 pieces that I haven't even gotten the music yet for)
10. Oh right, I need to record the expo of the Mozart G major Concerto with piano within a month...

!!!!

If I'm not here very much, now you know why. There is not a day that I will be able to get through this whole dozen of things. If I really wanted to bite down on all of this in one day, it would take at least 4 hours. But I'm lazy and don't practice at night, so I just do 2-3 hours a day for now.


----------



## Vaneyes

H, I was looking forward to seeing/hearing you at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## jani




----------



## Yoshi

So this year I already started working, and in a couple of months I'll start my master's degree in music teaching (music theory). At the same time I'm on my last year as a piano student in the music conservatory. My final recital will be really hard with all the other stuff I have to do at the same time, but hopefuly it will work out. 
I've done this all my life (many things at the same time) and people always call me crazy or say I can't do it but I know I will. 
I miss this place, but my life is always busy.


----------



## techniquest

Well, yesterday was my birthday and, apart from listening to two versions of Dvoraks' New World Symphony for the saturday symphony thing, it was a pretty ordinary day.


----------



## mstar

On TC before I go to teach Sunday School.... _(And am I that much of a whippersnapper-sounding person to all you)?_ 

'Tis alright, I guess, so long as whippersnappers are allowed to dream about Tchaikovsky.... (Forget Rock Monanov! His music is enough for dreaming, when I'm awake! And I'm sincerely afraid I'm becoming just as romantic as it is.... TIME FOR SOME BEETHOVEN?!) :lol: Sorry! Sorry.....

Did that just prove my whipper-snapper-ness?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> On TC before I go to teach Sunday School.... _(And am I that much of a whippersnapper-sounding person to all you)?_
> 
> 'Tis alright, I guess, so long as whippersnappers are allowed to dream about Tchaikovsky.... (Forget Rock Monanov! His music is enough for dreaming, when I'm awake! And I'm sincerely afraid I'm becoming just as romantic as it is.... TIME FOR SOME BEETHOVEN?!) :lol: Sorry! Sorry.....
> 
> Did that just prove my whipper-snapper-ness?


Now ya got me..............:lol:


----------



## Vesteralen

mstar said:


> On TC before I go to teach Sunday School.... _(And am I that much of a whippersnapper-sounding person to all you)?_
> 
> 'Tis alright, I guess, so long as whippersnappers are allowed to dream about Tchaikovsky.... (Forget Rock Monanov! His music is enough for dreaming, when I'm awake! And I'm sincerely afraid I'm becoming just as romantic as it is.... TIME FOR SOME BEETHOVEN?!) :lol: Sorry! Sorry.....
> 
> Did that just prove my whipper-snapper-ness?


Well, every rule has its exceptions. Even the one about enthusiasm.


----------



## Ukko

mstar said:


> On TC before I go to teach Sunday School.... _(And am I that much of a whippersnapper-sounding person to all you)?_
> 
> 'Tis alright, I guess, so long as whippersnappers are allowed to dream about Tchaikovsky.... (Forget Rock Monanov! His music is enough for dreaming, when I'm awake! And I'm sincerely afraid I'm becoming just as romantic as it is.... TIME FOR SOME BEETHOVEN?!) :lol: Sorry! Sorry.....
> 
> Did that just prove my whipper-snapper-ness?


You may have a 'non-central' (polite fudging of 'wrong') concept of whippersnapperness. It could be a useful exercise (but not on a church-day) for you to elaborate on what you think makes a whippersnapper a whippersnapper. No dictionary definition will be much help.

I offer this bit of vaporous assistance: as a Senior Geezer, I usually regard whippersnappers with benign annoyance.


----------



## Crudblud

Yesterday I made my first foray into the wide world of single malt whisky, in a sense it feels like I'm connecting with a traditional craft and that is quite exciting to me. I took some learned advice and went with Old Pulteney 12 year old, which friends tell me is lightly peated (which I understand to mean "a bit smoky") and has tropical fruit notes or some such gobbledegook. Just tastes like whisky to me, although I did get a slight caramel sauce thing going on once I added a drop of water, so I am at least partly convinced there's more to it than just the heat on my tongue. 

I think once I have some other malts to compare I'll start to get used to the nuances a bit better, I know the aforementioned friends are sending some Macallan and Lagavulin (previously Talisker, may change again once my friend tries something else and decides it is better still ) for my birthday this year so before long I'll hopefully have some frame of reference. One of them also recently travelled to a Tasmanian distillery and has shipped off a small bottle of their flagship single malt in my general direction about a week ago, apparently it's going to take 90 days to get here so I won't hold my breath for that one.


----------



## EricABQ

Lagavulin is damn good stuff. If you picked up on the peat from the lightly peated Pultney, you will get a truckload of peat from the Lagavulin. Nothing lightly peated about it.

The Macallan is not peated at all, but is aged in Sherry barrels. If you tasted them one after the other, it would be impossible not to notice the difference. That is a good way to tell if you find the peat good or awful. A full Islay style peat assault can be a bit off putting, to say the least. 

Too bad they skipped the Talisker. By far my favorite distillery. A good amount of peat, but flavors of spiced fruit as well.


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> You may have a 'non-central' (polite fudging of 'wrong') concept of whippersnapperness. It could be a useful exercise (but not on a church-day) for you to elaborate on what you think makes a whippersnapper a whippersnapper. No dictionary definition will be much help.
> 
> I offer this bit of vaporous assistance: as a Senior Geezer, I usually regard whippersnappers with benign annoyance.


The worst whipper-snapper part of me is that I LOVE RACHMANINOV. :lol:

The end. I know that half the people who just read that are saying "WE KNOW ALREADY!" 
The other half is perhaps a little more than annoyed benignly.


----------



## EricABQ

While we are loosely on the topic of single malts, here is EricABQ's official single malt recommendations:

Unpeated, light style: Glenmorangie Original. Only slightly more expensive than the ubiquitous Glen Livet 12 yr. Old, but much more interesting and fuller flavored. A great bargain for an easy drinking, pleasant, light, but still flavorful malt.

Mid-Peat: Highland Park 12. Noticeable peat, but the peat doesn't take over. A team player in this malt.

Heavy-Peat, non Islay style: Talisker (any bottling you can get.) The best, IMO. The most interesting flavors, the peat is strong but many other flavors come through. I find it to be like a spice cake that has been smoked over a peat fire.

Islay: Arbeg 10 year old. It's pale color doesn't prepare you for the taste explosion. The peat is front and center in a big way. This is where peat brings that heavy smoke, but also medicinal quality. There is nothing like a big Islay malt. A true love it or hate it whisky.

I'm skipping a recommendation for a heavily sherried malt (like Macallan 12) because they just aren't my thing. A bit too syrupy for my tastes, but they are quite popular.


----------



## Ukko

mstar said:


> The worst whipper-snapper part of me is that I LOVE RACHMANINOV. :lol:
> 
> The end. I know that half the people who just read that are saying "WE KNOW ALREADY!"
> The other half is perhaps a little more than annoyed benignly.


Rachmaninoff appreciation is not a whippersnapper trait - at least among classical music whippersnappers. He was a harmony/melody guy; the Standard Issue CM whippersnapper is dismissive of melodies that are melodic, and of harmonies that are actually harmonic rather than 'distant'.

You should leave whippersnapperness for later in the week. If you haven't done so yet this month, I gently suggest listening to "Isle of the Dead", followed after a decent interval by "The Bells". There is more to faith than rote, as you and I and the shade of Rachmaninoff know.


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> Rachmaninoff appreciation is not a whippersnapper trait - at least among classical music whippersnappers. He was a harmony/melody guy; the Standard Issue CM whippersnapper is dismissive of melodies that are melodic, and of harmonies that are actually harmonic rather than 'distant'.
> 
> You should leave whippersnapperness for later in the week. If you haven't done so yet this month, I gently suggest listening to "Isle of the Dead", followed after a decent interval by "The Bells". There is more to faith than rote, as you and I and the shade of Rachmaninoff know.


The Bells I plan to listen to today.... As for Isle of the Dead, not that big of a fan. 

The concertos are wonderful though.... The second is more favorable than the third for me, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

A little anecdote. When Maria Yudina first heard Sviatoslav Richter play, she tried to insult him by saying he was "a perfect pianist for Rachmaninov." I gather the two became good friends over the years--and so it must have been with strong feelings that Richter played Rachmaninov at her funeral!

p.s. Be sure to listen to the Symphonic Dances, mstar. The self-quotations and dueling themes in that work (esp. in the last movement) are amazing.


----------



## jani

at the end of the month as i get my next unemployment check, i am gonna start my dance lessons.
I have wanted to do it for a long time but somehow i have been procrastenting.

Also i not proud about being unemployed but i daily go on a course which teaches how to find a gjob better, how to write a good CV, how to act in a job interview etc...


----------



## Crudblud

Last night an unfortunate accident involving an external hard drive means that I have basically lost all my work. There are backups on other drives but they're pretty old, so the pieces I've been working on lately are gone and I'm probably missing a good chunk of _Frozen Bob_ as well, I haven't assessed the full damage but it's kind of a setback. The pieces will be fairly easy to set back up again instrumentation wise, but the musical content is lost forever and right now I'm not sure if I want to start them all over again.


----------



## mstar

I am off to study a map of Ancient Egypt!


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Last night an unfortunate accident involving an external hard drive means that I have basically lost all my work. There are backups on other drives but they're pretty old, so the pieces I've been working on lately are gone and I'm probably missing a good chunk of _Frozen Bob_ as well, I haven't assessed the full damage but it's kind of a setback. The pieces will be fairly easy to set back up again instrumentation wise, but the musical content is lost forever and right now I'm not sure if I want to start them all over again.


Lost music is a part of great composers' lives.


----------



## jani

Now its official i just sent my application to business school, it shouldn't more than a month until i know if i am invited to the entrance examination.


----------



## Taggart

Crudblud said:


> Last night an unfortunate accident involving an external hard drive means that I have basically lost all my work. There are backups on other drives but they're pretty old, so the pieces I've been working on lately are gone and I'm probably missing a good chunk of _Frozen Bob_ as well, I haven't assessed the full damage but it's kind of a setback. The pieces will be fairly easy to set back up again instrumentation wise, but the musical content is lost forever and right now I'm not sure if I want to start them all over again.


Sorry to hear that. I know the feeling, I once lost a system at work as I was doing a backup.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm so sorry to hear this as well, Crudblud. My sympathies during what I'm sure will be a very tense period--which hopefully won't be too long!


----------



## Crudblud

I appreciate your sympathies, fellows, although I have to say it has not hit hard like I was expecting it to, once I'd spent an hour or so in the "oh ****!" phase I started to laugh about it. The wound, so far as I could call it such, is healed, and right now I'm planning out instrumentation for a new piece.


----------



## Cheyenne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So, this is basically what I have to practice right now:
> 
> 1. Exercises (daily routine)
> 2. Technique (assigned new exercises on weekly basis)
> 3. 3 pieces for Advanced (high stress) Large Ensemble (Orchestra)
> 4. 3 pieces for Less-Advanced (less stress!) Large Ensemble (Orchestra)
> 5. 1 piece for Small Ensemble (Wind Sextet)
> 6. Ibert Concerto (complete)
> 7. 2 other solo works (when I have the time I brush through them)
> 8. Traverso (1 piece assignment for that, once a week devoted time to that)
> 9. Music for a Chamber Vocal Concert I was just asked to play in (2 pieces that I haven't even gotten the music yet for)
> 10. Oh right, I need to record the expo of the Mozart G major Concerto with piano within a month...
> 
> !!!!
> 
> If I'm not here very much, now you know why. There is not a day that I will be able to get through this whole dozen of things. If I really wanted to bite down on all of this in one day, it would take at least 4 hours. But I'm lazy and don't practice at night, so I just do 2-3 hours a day for now.


Good luck with all your practice, I hope it pays off.

Things I have to do regularly:
1. Keep up with homework (about 0 - 20 minutes per day)

I love High School. 

I think I'll spent some time today listening to more Metal music, since I nice metal fan gave me a list of things I should acquaint myself with. First up: Slayer's album Reign in the Blood. Sounds.. Gory. Apparently it's 'trash metal'. Some name. And don't worry: I listened to Mahler's Fourth and Schoenberg's Drei Klavierstücke today already. Also, I finished re watching an old show I used to love, and I'm now going to watch the last season, which wasn't ever dubbed into English. As you can tell, my life is its usual stressful self. What a difficult period adolescence is :lol:

Edit:
Well actually I do have to make my own dinner often now, since my parents aren't home a great many days.


----------



## clavichorder

Classes will start soon for me. I hope I can handle them. Its been a very difficult summer.


----------



## mstar

clavichorder said:


> Classes will start soon for me. I hope I can handle them. Its been a very difficult summer.


Yes, I have started school already, and the science might be proving to be harder than many thought.... 

The way I like it.


----------



## Mesa

After reading a post here, i attempted inducing lucid dreaming today. Dozed off for just over an hour.

Test #1 results: I remember little apart from unsuccessfully trying to lift a grand piano in a field and being outwitted by a cat. 

Off to a good start, i think.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I feel that if there was a time in my life when I could flip out, it's right now... a number of stressors are wacking me like crazy right now. Each is resolving one at a time: a cold that I developed over the weekend is now healing up well, and my piccolo which broke also over the weekend will be repaired tomorrow, luckily just a minor issue. So glad for that. But a great deal other things are _really _stressing me out right now, some unusual circumstances (drama?) I've fallen into... that's all I wish to say, no ghost letters, I won't do that anymore.


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> Last night an unfortunate accident involving an external hard drive means that I have basically lost all my work. There are backups on other drives but they're pretty old, so the pieces I've been working on lately are gone and I'm probably missing a good chunk of _Frozen Bob_ as well, I haven't assessed the full damage but it's kind of a setback. The pieces will be fairly easy to set back up again instrumentation wise, but the musical content is lost forever and right now I'm not sure if I want to start them all over again.


I feel for you what a dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> I appreciate your sympathies, fellows, although I have to say it has not hit hard like I was expecting it to, once I'd spent an hour or so in the "oh ****!" phase I started to laugh about it. The wound, so far as I could call it such, is healed, and right now I'm planning out instrumentation for a new piece.


Having lost but just one piece I was pleased with, on a system so primitive by today's standards I won't mention if for fear of being drowned in oceans of laughter, I was plunged into despair for about one and a half days.

My commiserations, it is truly awful, to say the least.

Then, I think rather like you, since there are not even broken bits to put back together, and neither of us being a Mozart with an eidetic memory where there may have been a good chance to sit down and simply write it out again, I thought, "It is gone. I've made more and can make more." ... and then you get on with it. There are no other options anyway.

Still, "condolences."


----------



## mstar

Mesa said:


> After reading a post here, i attempted inducing lucid dreaming today. Dozed off for just over an hour.
> 
> Test #1 results: I remember little apart from unsuccessfully trying to lift a grand piano in a field and being outwitted by a cat.
> 
> Off to a good start, i think.


That would've been me. NOT THE CAT!! :lol: The poster....

Please do not attempt it, because it is seriously not a joke if they get out of control (if your subconscious mind passing to REM state and during then especially).

If you lose your sense of time, one hour is equivalent to approximately 8. It's happened to me. So 8 hours would be around 64 hours. For all you know, they could be of torture, and I pray that doesn't happen. Basically, lucid dreaming is directly dealing with some parts of the brain. I don't do it much at all anymore. I suggest nobody does either.

It's like about:config on the computer. It might void your warranty.  (For computer geeks exclusively)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> I appreciate your sympathies, fellows, although I have to say it has not hit hard like I was expecting it to, once I'd spent an hour or so in the "oh ****!" phase I started to laugh about it. The wound, so far as I could call it such, is healed, and right now I'm planning out instrumentation for a new piece.


Your next piece must include at least one ondes martenot


----------



## aleazk

My flatmate is out in a travel, and I have been enjoying these last days in my fortress of tranquility and solitude. Unfortunately, all dreams have an end, and the cure is worse than the disease!: my mother will come tomorrow to the city and stay a couple of days!. Don't get me wrong, I love my mom, but she's an insufferable cleaning/order freak. I'm too, but I also study physics, so I don't have the time and energy for cleaning everything as she wants. I better go now to clean the pile of dirty dishes at least!. :lol:


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> My flatmate is out in a travel, and I have been enjoying these last days in my fortress of tranquility and solitude. Unfortunately, all dreams have an end, and the cure is worse than the disease!: my mother will come tomorrow to the city and stay a couple of days!. Don't get me wrong, I love my mom, but she's an insufferable cleaning/order freak. I'm too, but I also study physics, so I don't have the time and energy for cleaning everything as she wants. I better go now to clean the pile of dirty dishes at least!. :lol:


I think your mom sounds like a clean-lover.... Good thing, though, and perhaps mild next to my Germophobe-ness.... (I once counted brushing my teeth seven times a day )


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> my Germophobe-ness.... (I once counted brushing my teeth seven times a day )


omg, what's wrong with these people?. We, dirty people, only want to live with our germs in peace!.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> omg, what's wrong with these people?. We, dirty people, only want to live with our germs in peace!.


Well, if we are talk about the general microorganism that causes disease, Aleazk, perhaps you would like to reconsider spending time around "germs." If they can effectively be avoided.

Still, it is not healthy to protect your immune system from strengthening viruses as well as germs - i.e. don't try to cure the common cold, or a really bad virus might get you. And we don't want that.

Sorry for the science lesson, Aleazk, and for the record, I am NOT stalking anyone! :lol: (Nor do I generally participate in girly fights, though perhaps I could make an exception for you.... OH, BURN!! :lol: sorry, joking....)


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> Well, if we are talk about the general microorganism that causes disease, Aleazk, perhaps you would like to reconsider spending time around "germs." If they can effectively be avoided.
> 
> Still, it is not healthy to protect your immune system from strengthening viruses as well as germs - i.e. don't try to cure the common cold, or a really bad virus might get you. And we don't want that.
> 
> Sorry for the science lesson, Aleazk, and for the record, I am NOT stalking anyone! :lol: (Nor do I generally participate in girly fights, though perhaps I could make an exception for you.... OH, BURN!! :lol: sorry, joking....)


Girls fighting because of me?, I feel like Alain Delon.  (yuk, that was a geezer's reference)


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Your next piece must include at least one ondes martenot


Way ahead of you.


----------



## EricABQ

Today I get to put a Microsoft Project file together for a hypothetical two year project for a contract proposal.

The fact that my experience with Microsoft Project is limited to taking a one day class three years ago and having not so much as opened the software since taking the class is making me think this may be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Chrythes

How much aware are you if you are mentally handicapped? 
I can't stop thinking that I've reached this self awareness. Though my question imposes a doubt! But honestly, I can't make any sense of what's going on. It might mean a bit more than just writing it as txt. file, since there's the possibility of receiving a response from an intelligent people, but it doesn't ever change the circumstances. It's so short lived. 
How much can your intellectual abilities be affected by your own perception of them? Is it really the same as self fulfilling prophecies (a disgusting phrase)?


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> The fact that my experience with Microsoft Project is limited to taking a one day class three years ago and having not so much as opened the software since taking the class is making me think this may be a bit of a struggle.


No, no it's meant to make you think about what you are doing - it's a feature not a struggle.  All the best, not the easiest piece of software to drive.


----------



## Ramako

Chrythes said:


> How much aware are you if you are mentally handicapped?
> I can't stop thinking that I've reached this self awareness. Though my question imposes a doubt! But honestly, I can't make any sense of what's going on. It might mean a bit more than just writing it as txt. file, since there's the possibility of receiving a response from an intelligent people, but it doesn't ever change the circumstances. It's so short lived.
> How much can your intellectual abilities be affected by your own perception of them? Is it really the same as self fulfilling prophecies (a disgusting phrase)?


I feel for your situation. Yes your intellectual abilities and your state of mind are affected by your own perception of them, however I think the strongest effect comes from the simple fact that you are perceiving them, and also whether the perception is positive or negative. Also, I do believe that you can be self-aware in the way you say.

What I say is suspect given where I am on the introspection front however.


----------



## Chrythes

Ramako said:


> I feel for your situation. Yes your intellectual abilities and your state of mind are affected by your own perception of them, however I think the strongest effect comes from the simple fact that you are perceiving them, and also whether the perception is positive or negative. Also, I do believe that you can be self-aware in the way you say.
> 
> What I say is suspect given where I am on the introspection front however.


But this is so uninteresting! Being entangled in your own perception of your own experience. Too much to share, too less for it to be significant. Especially when it's presumably delusional and too intimate. I would say that introspection would suit psychologists, but when in cases like this it much more suits psychopaths. 
Aleazk, Crudblud and millionrainbows, users that so far I've found to be so encompassed in a certain field that I am not sure if I am supposed to feel envy or jealousy.


----------



## Cheyenne

Did not Freud say that Nietzsche had 'more penetrating knowledge of himself than any man who ever lived or was likely to live?'


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> Did not Freud say that Nietzsche had 'more penetrating knowledge of himself than any man who ever lived or was likely to live?'


Did not Freud also say that the point of life was sexuality and reproduction? He did. So I wouldn't use him as supportive evidence. 

But in this case, he is just stating common sense, as most psychologists do. And always have. And they call is psychology. Stink. 

So what you said was true, but Freud has nothing to do with that.


----------



## mstar

Chrythes said:


> How much aware are you if you are mentally handicapped?
> I can't stop thinking that I've reached this self awareness. Though my question imposes a doubt! But honestly, I can't make any sense of what's going on. It might mean a bit more than just writing it as txt. file, since there's the possibility of receiving a response from an intelligent people, but it doesn't ever change the circumstances. It's so short lived.
> How much can your intellectual abilities be affected by your own perception of them? Is it really the same as self fulfilling prophecies (a disgusting phrase)?


You can only fulfill a prophecy that has been made. By who today? By people. (Don't tell me "stars" - they're large spheres of burning gas, so unless gas determines your future....) Therefore, there is no legitimate "prophecy" as it was intended to be defined as. Many things are affected by how you perceive them, so of course your intellectual abilities are effected. I do not think that is exactly what you mean, though.

So, to answer such a question, one would first have to define *mentally handicapped.* This can be defined as: 
*- "Having very limited intellectual abilities." *

So, next we decipher the meaning. Please follow closely: 
*-"Having" *Denoting that one "has," not "is," and is therefore may not always be limited to. 
*-"very limited" *What is "very?" Let's take a closer look at that, in this context: 
-----"Used for emphasis" Therefore, the word is indefinite. 
*-"intellectual abilities."* Which intellectual abilities? There is nobody who is strong in every subject - so technically, what are the abilities in question? "Intellectual" is altogether too general.

We have now concluded that the term "mentally handicapped" is fairly general. Your question seems to address the problem of: *"What is the borderline between mentally handicapped and mentally able, and how do I recognize it?"*

One step at a time. Let's take the first fold of the question: *borderline.* 
We may have heard of "borderline personality disorder," where, interestingly, there seems not to be a borderline between reality and imagination, etc.. Dealing with the same word "borderline," may we momentarily conclude that "borderline" remains defined, but indefinite? The statement is not as paradoxical as it seems, and once the true concept of it is grasped, we may move forward. 
From what has been concluded, we can then say that *the borderline between mentally handicapped and mentally able is also defined, but indefinite.*
To further grasp the concept, imagine a line. It seems to be very defined, though if you look at it through a microscope, it is much broader from that perspective. So, unless we are to look at mentally handicapped vs. serial killer vs. Saint, which is simply too broad, then the *Microscope Perspective* is the one that you, as well as we all, seem to be looking from, in this situation.

Next, how do you recognize when you have crossed the line? The answer is: 
*-When influences, both interior and exterior, have exerted reasonable force over the person in question is when it can be concluded that they are mentally handicapped, and depending on this, the degree may also be determined. * 
Some examples of the interior and exterior influences are as following: 
-Doing homework. 
-Concentrating on studies. 
-Having an adequate teacher. 
-Moving at a moderate pace in learning. (Please ask for this definition separately if needed.) 
-And even wanting to learn.

So, therefore, if with all the above listed and related you find trouble in learning, depending on the degree of difficulty, you may or may not conclude that you are mentally handicapped. Here is some help:

1. Have you met all the criteria listed above, and the related, and still unable to learn? 
---No: you are not mentally handicapped. Yes: move on to question 2. 
2. Are you taking high or low level classes/career difficulty at the time? 
---High level: Move to lower classes. You are most likely not handicapped. Low level: If in school, go to question 3. If at work, skip question 3, going on to 4. 
3. Do you get extra-help/tutoring? 
---Yes: Move on to question 4. No: You are most likely not mentally handicapped, so attempt tutoring, which may help significantly. 
4. Is your workload very stressful and tiring? Do you get a good night's rest? 
---Yes: Move to question 5. No: Try to manage time so as to lighten your load, and make sure good sleep is a priority. Also, do not do work on your bed - studies show that you are more prone to have work-related or uncomfortable dreams, remembered or not, and a less comfortable night. 
5. Consider seeing a doctor or professional if you feel that you have to. They may tell you that you are or are not mentally handicapped.

*PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY CRUCIAL CONCLUSIONS OFF OF ANY OF THIS, AS I AM NOT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL. PLEASE MAKE YOUR DECISIONS WISELY. THANK YOU. *

I hope this helped, and that you figure it out.


----------



## EricABQ

Regarding my Project challenge, I have managed to get ahold of a template that a co-worker put together that should help me a great deal.

When in doubt, steal from the more talented.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm conflicted about what to with my love for music. I quit playing jazz saxophone two months ago but I still want to do something with music. I really would love to learn how to compose.


----------



## EricABQ

So I noticed today that Jack In The Box is selling a cheeseburger that uses a grilled cheese sandwich as the top bun, then you get all the normal cheese burger stuff, then a bottom bun with more cheese. To make it worse, for six bucks you get that burger plus two tacos and fries. 

At this point the apocalypse can't come soon enough. It's pretty much time to scrap everything and reboot.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> So I noticed today that Jack In The Box is selling a cheeseburger that uses a grilled cheese sandwich as the top bun, then you get all the normal cheese burger stuff, then a bottom bun with more cheese. To make it worse, for six bucks you get that burger plus two tacos and fries.
> 
> At this point the apocalypse can't come soon enough. It's pretty much time to scrap everything and reboot.


I talk about definitions. You talk about tacos and fries. 

Surprisingly, I see the connection.... :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

Chrythes said:


> Aleazk, Crudblud and millionrainbows, users that so far I've found to be so encompassed in a certain field that I am not sure if I am supposed to feel envy or jealousy.


Could you explain this? I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Cheyenne

mstar said:


> Did not Freud also say that the point of life was sexuality and reproduction? He did. So I wouldn't use him as supportive evidence.
> 
> But in this case, he is just stating common sense, as most psychologists do. And always have. And they call is psychology. Stink.
> 
> So what you said was true, but Freud has nothing to do with that.


To be honest, I couldn't really get much out of his post except that he apparently reached a level of introspection with which he was not comfortable, and it reminded me of that comment. I'm not really using it to insinuate anything; I was merely unable to resist the desire of calling attention to a fact useless to the discussion, and that only because the specific fact intrigued me. I have no idea what Crythes is talking about, I barely understand a word. That said, discarding any insight a certain person has to offer because of perceived errors in their thinking here and there seems unwise to me, especially when we speak of persons as influential as Freud; but he is, in any case, trivial to these proceedings.


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> To be honest, I couldn't really get much out of his post except that he apparently reached a level of introspection with which he was not comfortable, and it reminded me of that comment. I'm not really using it to insinuate anything; I was merely unable to resist the desire of calling attention to a fact useless to the discussion, and that only because the specific fact intrigued me. I have no idea what Crythes is talking about, I barely understand a word. That said, discarding any insight a certain person has to offer because of perceived errors in their thinking here and there seems unwise to me, especially when we speak of persons as influential as Freud; but he is, in any case, trivial to these proceedings.


Read my post after that.


----------



## violadude

Left my phone and a couple cards on the bus 

Hopefully they end up in the lost and found tomorrow

If not, then it's not the biggest deal in the world I guess. Luckily, my bank account is completely empty right now so no one would be able to use my bank card even if they tried. My bus card has 44 dollars on it, so hopefully if someone tries to use it they will get caught, but if not I guess 44 dollars isn't the biggest loss in the world. My phone is the biggest deal I suppose, but my birthday IS in a couple weeks and I know I'll be getting birthday money so if worse comes to worse I can get a new one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Left my phone and a couple cards on the bus
> 
> Hopefully they end up in the lost and found tomorrow
> 
> If not, then it's not the biggest deal in the world I guess. Luckily, my bank account is completely empty right now so no one would be able to use my bank card even if they tried. My bus card has 44 dollars on it, so hopefully if someone tries to use it they will get caught, but if not I guess 44 dollars isn't the biggest loss in the world. My phone is the biggest deal I suppose, but my birthday IS in a couple weeks and I know I'll be getting birthday money so if worse comes to worse I can get a new one.


I hope your phone and stuff turns up! A few years ago I had a friend who left his *saxophone* on a tram....

and he got it back


----------



## cwarchc

Just got back after a hectic few days
Had a wonderful, long weekend, in Whitby (small coastal town on the NE coast of England) never been before. 
Great weather, great place, will definately go back
Then back home yesterday, straight off as Dad's taxi taking the youngest back to Uni
Lots of miles, very little sleep, back to work tomorrow


----------



## Rehydration

I decided to try out for my school play tomorrow.
Directly after that I have to remind myself not to be late for my piano lesson.
But today I have youth group and youth group only to occupy my time. The rest is going to be devoted to Baka and Test watching.


----------



## Balhor

I lived in Italy for 21 years and now I'm moving to London City. I'm moving there for work and I'm trying to improve my English since I'm not very good at it


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope your phone and stuff turns up! A few years ago I had a friend who left his *saxophone* on a tram....
> 
> and he got it back


Hah! Very suspicious. Did he previously mention anything about #*&!! saxophone lessons?


----------



## Ukko

Balhor said:


> I lived in Italy for 21 years and now I'm moving to London City. I'm moving there for work and I'm trying to improve my English since I'm not very good at it


Don't worry about your English. Londoners aren't very good at it either.


----------



## HoraeObscura

Tired, but got the day off tomorrow to watch my son 

New radio season is starting again after a long summer pause... will be doing three shows in stead of one now... one wiAth modern classical music which will be a new one. One with hard rave music which I've been doing for three years now. And last but definitely not least one with laidback melancholic and haunting electronica... I keep my slot on Tuesdays but in stead of doing the hard rave show every week I'll be switching with those other two shows! Looking forward! Lot's of work though

oh and one of my music tracks will get released soon, which makes me very happy...  (not orchestral music though)


----------



## mstar

HoraeObscura said:


> Tired, but got the day off tomorrow to watch my son
> 
> New radio season is starting again after a long summer pause... will be doing three shows in stead of one now... one wiAth modern classical music which will be a new one. One with hard rave music which I've been doing for three years now. And last but definitely not least one with laidback melancholic and haunting electronica... I keep my slot on Tuesdays but in stead of doing the hard rave show every week I'll be switching with those other two shows! Looking forward! Lot's of work though
> 
> oh and one of my music tracks will get released soon, which makes me very happy...  (not orchestral music though)


I just sent a friend request to you. I thought I'd make that public.


----------



## Crudblud

Pulled a muscle and trapped a nerve (yayyyyyyy now it hurts to sit down!) and interesting new music in the works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> Don't worry about your English. Londoners aren't very good at it either.


"Say what, Ducky?!?!?!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Balhor said:


> I lived in Italy for 21 years and now I'm moving to London City. I'm moving there for work and I'm trying to improve my English since I'm not very good at it


You're a born table server, if you don't mind me saying.

"Hi, my name is Van!"


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> So I noticed today that Jack In The Box is selling a cheeseburger that uses a grilled cheese sandwich as the top bun, then you get all the normal cheese burger stuff, then a bottom bun with more cheese. To make it worse, for six bucks you get that burger plus two tacos and fries.
> 
> At this point the apocalypse can't come soon enough. It's pretty much time to scrap everything and reboot.


"Super-size me, please...and a Diet Coke."


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> You can only fulfill a prophecy that has been made. By who today? By people. (Don't tell me "stars" - they're large spheres of burning gas, so unless gas determines your future....) Therefore, there is no legitimate "prophecy" as it was intended to be defined as. Many things are affected by how you perceive them, so of course your intellectual abilities are effected. I do not think that is exactly what you mean, though.
> 
> So, to answer such a question, one would first have to define *mentally handicapped.* This can be defined as:
> *- "Having very limited intellectual abilities." *
> 
> So, next we decipher the meaning. Please follow closely:
> *-"Having" *Denoting that one "has," not "is," and is therefore may not always be limited to.
> *-"very limited" *What is "very?" Let's take a closer look at that, in this context:
> -----"Used for emphasis" Therefore, the word is indefinite.
> *-"intellectual abilities."* Which intellectual abilities? There is nobody who is strong in every subject - so technically, what are the abilities in question? "Intellectual" is altogether too general.
> 
> We have now concluded that the term "mentally handicapped" is fairly general. Your question seems to address the problem of: *"What is the borderline between mentally handicapped and mentally able, and how do I recognize it?"*
> 
> One step at a time. Let's take the first fold of the question: *borderline.*
> We may have heard of "borderline personality disorder," where, interestingly, there seems not to be a borderline between reality and imagination, etc.. Dealing with the same word "borderline," may we momentarily conclude that "borderline" remains defined, but indefinite? The statement is not as paradoxical as it seems, and once the true concept of it is grasped, we may move forward.
> From what has been concluded, we can then say that *the borderline between mentally handicapped and mentally able is also defined, but indefinite.*
> To further grasp the concept, imagine a line. It seems to be very defined, though if you look at it through a microscope, it is much broader from that perspective. So, unless we are to look at mentally handicapped vs. serial killer vs. Saint, which is simply too broad, then the *Microscope Perspective* is the one that you, as well as we all, seem to be looking from, in this situation.
> 
> Next, how do you recognize when you have crossed the line? The answer is:
> *-When influences, both interior and exterior, have exerted reasonable force over the person in question is when it can be concluded that they are mentally handicapped, and depending on this, the degree may also be determined. *
> Some examples of the interior and exterior influences are as following:
> -Doing homework.
> -Concentrating on studies.
> -Having an adequate teacher.
> -Moving at a moderate pace in learning. (Please ask for this definition separately if needed.)
> -And even wanting to learn.
> 
> So, therefore, if with all the above listed and related you find trouble in learning, depending on the degree of difficulty, you may or may not conclude that you are mentally handicapped. Here is some help:
> 
> 1. Have you met all the criteria listed above, and the related, and still unable to learn?
> ---No: you are not mentally handicapped. Yes: move on to question 2.
> 2. Are you taking high or low level classes/career difficulty at the time?
> ---High level: Move to lower classes. You are most likely not handicapped. Low level: If in school, go to question 3. If at work, skip question 3, going on to 4.
> 3. Do you get extra-help/tutoring?
> ---Yes: Move on to question 4. No: You are most likely not mentally handicapped, so attempt tutoring, which may help significantly.
> 4. Is your workload very stressful and tiring? Do you get a good night's rest?
> ---Yes: Move to question 5. No: Try to manage time so as to lighten your load, and make sure good sleep is a priority. Also, do not do work on your bed - studies show that you are more prone to have work-related or uncomfortable dreams, remembered or not, and a less comfortable night.
> 5. Consider seeing a doctor or professional if you feel that you have to. They may tell you that you are or are not mentally handicapped.
> 
> *PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ANY CRUCIAL CONCLUSIONS OFF OF ANY OF THIS, AS I AM NOT A HEALTH PROFESSIONAL. PLEASE MAKE YOUR DECISIONS WISELY. THANK YOU. *
> 
> I hope this helped, and that you figure it out.


Now, about my garburator....


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Now, about my garburator....


Compliment or complimentary? 

(Hotel-freaks should know the difference, but you can guess easily.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Chrythes said:


> How much aware are you if you are mentally handicapped?
> I can't stop thinking that I've reached this self awareness. Though my question imposes a doubt! But honestly, I can't make any sense of what's going on. It might mean a bit more than just writing it as txt. file, since there's the possibility of receiving a response from an intelligent people, but it doesn't ever change the circumstances. It's so short lived.
> How much can your intellectual abilities be affected by your own perception of them? Is it really the same as self fulfilling prophecies (a disgusting phrase)?


Wha's that ol' sayin'...if you ask if you're crazy, you're not crazy. So enjoy the rest of your life.

That'll be $350, please.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Wha's that ol' sayin'...if you ask if you're crazy, you're not crazy. So enjoy the rest of your life.
> 
> That'll be $350, please.


I don't need to ask if I'm crazy. I know I am not. 

I love frolicking in the virtual gardens (forums) of TC.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> While we are loosely on the topic of single malts, here is EricABQ's official single malt recommendations:
> 
> Unpeated, light style: Glenmorangie Original. Only slightly more expensive than the ubiquitous Glen Livet 12 yr. Old, but much more interesting and fuller flavored. A great bargain for an easy drinking, pleasant, light, but still flavorful malt.
> 
> Mid-Peat: Highland Park 12. Noticeable peat, but the peat doesn't take over. A team player in this malt.
> 
> Heavy-Peat, non Islay style: Talisker (any bottling you can get.) The best, IMO. The most interesting flavors, the peat is strong but many other flavors come through. I find it to be like a spice cake that has been smoked over a peat fire.
> 
> Islay: Arbeg 10 year old. It's pale color doesn't prepare you for the taste explosion. The peat is front and center in a big way. This is where peat brings that heavy smoke, but also medicinal quality. *There is nothing like a big Islay malt.* A true love it or hate it whisky.
> 
> I'm skipping a recommendation for a heavily sherried malt (like Macallan 12) because they just aren't my thing. A bit too syrupy for my tastes, but they are quite popular.


"There is nothing like a big eyed girl...."

On that, I'll retire with "Chantilly Lace" and two fingers of Caol Ila 12. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This evening, going into my dorm's elevator, 2 guys were there, one sitting in a chair with a laptop playing elevator music, and the other with a deck of index cards. They were providing elevator service, and the guy with the deck gave me a card that said "Congratulations on looking fantastic today." Must be some positive-enforcement campaign? The 2 guys didn't really want to explain themselves when I asked what they were up to. LOL But that brought a smile to my face, even after a long long day...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today I've had my application for a EU visa for the upcoming vacation rejected by the German consulate, the first time it ever happened to me. It's not that I am complaining, I am simply very angry. I'll try again next week though...


That was several weeks ago. Since then I have made another attempt, and this time it was more successful. Now I only have to survive the last day at work and finish packing a few things (I think I will put on _Die Meistersinger_ to accompany my packing). 24 hours from now I will be wandering, with my man's hand in mine, around all those places in a certain North German town that have become so familiar and dear to me over the years and where I am relocating for the next few weeks.

On a day like this I feel my inner kinship to Wagner grow stronger than ever.


----------



## Bix

Hi all, hope you have all been well! I haven't been around for a while due to health problems. I've been managing to go to work etc but something had to go for a while, so that was internet time. I'm having some treatment and a barrage of tests but it will sort itself.

I will catch up on the site soon. Thanks to realdealblues, I can see that the Saturday symphonies is being continued (please carry on and thanks again).

I was in Liverpool yesterday to listen to Shostakovich 13 with Petrenko and the RLPO, I have a signed copy of his Shostakovich S4 which doesn't go on sale till next week so I'll be listening to that over the weekend.


----------



## Ingélou

Bix said:


> Hi all, hope you have all been well! I haven't been around for a while due to health problems. I've been managing to go to work etc but something had to go for a while, so that was internet time. I'm having some treatment and a barrage of tests but it will sort itself.
> 
> I will catch up on the site soon. ...


We've missed you! It's great to see you again, and hope all goes well. :tiphat:


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> Hi all, hope you have all been well! I haven't been around for a while due to health problems. I've been managing to go to work etc but something had to go for a while, so that was internet time. I'm having some treatment and a barrage of tests but it will sort itself.
> 
> I will catch up on the site soon. Thanks to realdealblues, I can see that the Saturday symphonies is being continued (please carry on and thanks again).
> 
> I was in Liverpool yesterday to listen to Shostakovich 13 with Petrenko and the RLPO, I have a signed copy of his Shostakovich S4 which doesn't go on sale till next week so I'll be listening to that over the weekend.


Hope you are soon Grade A again.


----------



## jani

What do you get when you combine these three ingredients, we will see that in few hours!


----------



## Guest

Nothing extraordinary in my life at the present, but I used a car via a new service here in my city : you pay a small yearly subscription fee and go online to reserve the car you want (small, medium or large), paying an all inclusive rate that covers fuel, insurance, servicing etc. I used it for 4 hours to go to a concert (as my wife took the Porsche to go to a meeting) and it only cost me 11€. Cheaper than a taxi, and of course much cheaper than the usual car rental pirates. My dream: to get rid of my own car one day and depend more on my own two legs, public transport and 'communal' car deals as I have just described above.


----------



## Mesa

You know how Raj in the Big Bang Theory has to be a drunk to talk to girls? Today i learned that i have to be a bit pissed to record vocals. Once i have the confidence i'll post some sober and tipsy comparisons.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'll allow myself the pleasure of the trivial by admitting I realized I really overuse this smiley: :lol: I just can't help it, it's so cheerful!


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> I'll allow myself the pleasure of the trivial by admitting I realized I really overuse this smiley: :lol: I just can't help it, it's so cheerful!


I try not to use: 

But it's just so funny!


----------



## mstar

Summer boredom last year, I did this from "scratch". It was pretty fun, and the Mozart is from Austria. 









(Yuck, the pic is bad quality! Aaaapppplllllee...... :lol


----------



## Vaneyes

SL wrote, "Today I've had my application for a EU visa for the upcoming vacation rejected by the German consulate."

Not much love for Vogner in Germany. :devil:


----------



## mstar

:lol: Completely messed up a new thread in the main forum, but posted another, which is correct.  It's a terrible situation!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Summer boredom last year, I did this from "scratch". It was pretty fun, and the Mozart is from Austria.
> 
> View attachment 25623
> 
> 
> (Yuck, the pic is bad quality! Aaaapppplllllee...... :lol


The picture is fine, but I think the scale is a little off, no?


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> The picture is fine, but I think the scale is a little off, no?


Legos do not work the way a musician wants them to. Neither does Mozart.

Ah, symbolism??  (Nah, I just always put the Mozart fig next to the piano...) :lol:


----------



## jani

LOst my phone, it proably fell when i was dancing


----------



## Art Rock

One of my photographs was published in the local glossy magazine. Link.


----------



## mstar

*Run onto the first thread I can find* *Chopin! Chopin's First Piano Concerto - the first movement!!!!*

I _love_ it, and I never realized how much, until now!


----------



## violadude

Just got called a garbage boy, f****t-c**t braindead Rory-b***h by a member of the "Illuminati are real" cult. 

It's a pretty good day


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> :lol: Completely messed up a new thread in the main forum, but posted another, which is correct.  It's a terrible situation!!!!! :lol:


I really feel for you,such tragedies should not be allowed.


----------



## clavichorder

I am in a cultural anthropology class. For an assignment, I am supposed break a social norm and then write a short paragraph about the experience, and be prepared to share in class. I am the sort of person who has very high social anxiety and cares a lot about what others think. I don't think I could get myself to do anything really impressive like going in the ladies restroom or run around acting like a crazy person. I had the thought of playing my recorder on the bus. Ideally something that gets a reaction out of people. 

Really, I'm pretty nervous about this assignment. Any ideas?


----------



## aleazk

I have nightmares, and these nightmares have a name: functional analysis.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> I am in a cultural anthropology class. For an assignment, I am supposed break a social norm and then write a short paragraph about the experience, and be prepared to share in class. I am the sort of person who has very high social anxiety and cares a lot about what others think. I don't think I could get myself to do anything really impressive like going in the ladies restroom or run around acting like a crazy person. I had the thought of playing my recorder on the bus. Ideally something that gets a reaction out of people.
> 
> Really, I'm pretty nervous about this assignment. Any ideas?


I watched a video (in some class at school) many years ago about someone who got so much social anxiety he stopped being able to talk to people.

The cure was to make him do ridiculous things in public so that he'd no longer care so much and get over it. The one I remember was that he would stand on the Underground (London) and shout the names of the stops as they got to them.

If I was to do such a thing, to start with I'd have to do it to people who I'd hopefully never meet again. I might even try wearing a disguise. It would have to not take me too far out of my comfort zone, otherwise I'd freak. I would definitely not have to try and do anything requiring too much skill - for me making a speech or anything very physical would be out of the question - otherwise I'd fail doing it and feel an idiot.

One thing that occurs to me are pretending to be from the future/past/another planet and accosting people (something like _Thor_, or the _Star Trek_ movie where they go back to the present day), but that may not be quite the right kind of thing.

Anyhow good luck.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I did a lame one that I can fall back on or always do again, if I don't' think of a better one. I said "live long and prosper" and made the vulcan sign to a guy I was passing by. He laughed and said thank you.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako said:


> I watched a video (in some class at school) many years ago about someone who got so much social anxiety he stopped being able to talk to people.
> 
> The cure was to make him do ridiculous things in public so that he'd no longer care so much and get over it. The one I remember was that* he would stand on the Underground (London) and shout the names of the stops as they got to them.
> 
> *If I was to do such a thing, to start with I'd have to do it to people who I'd hopefully never meet again. I might even try wearing a disguise. It would have to not take me too far out of my comfort zone, otherwise I'd freak. I would definitely not have to try and do anything requiring too much skill - for me making a speech or anything very physical would be out of the question - otherwise I'd fail doing it and feel an idiot.
> 
> One thing that occurs to me are pretending to be from the future/past/another planet and accosting people (something like _Thor_, or the _Star Trek_ movie where they go back to the present day), but that may not be quite the right kind of thing.
> 
> Anyhow good luck.


*Helpful Schizophrenia*.


----------



## jani

One of the skills i would like to learn in life!
Holyf**kingS**t, is that even human?!?
Watch any of his videos and be amazed!
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePortraitArt/videos


----------



## Cheyenne

Ah, social anxiety. So many poor souls held back by that great inconvenience. Good luck


----------



## jani

Meditation is a good one, if you want to cure social anxiety.
Well it won't cure it, but it will help.


----------



## jani

I have Roman shaped toes according to this video.


----------



## mstar

M second toe is longer than my first but I can't watch the video right now, so I don't know what type of foot my foot is. 

But I know it's not athlete's....

Sorry, okay, well, this huge truck is unstrategically chugging its way through narrow streets in front of me....


----------



## Cheyenne

I just swallowed an SD-card. Searching for randoms things to hold, I found one and held it in front of my mouth just at a time I started to laugh, and as a result it was literally sucked in. This is one strange tale. I hope it won't hurt me.


----------



## Taggart

I trust there was nothing important on it or data recovery could be ...... interesting.


----------



## Cheyenne

Nothing on it; and it should be relatively safe, being just fiber and plastic. It's so absurd I can barely believe it.


----------



## Ingélou

Watch it doesn't cut or block anything. Maybe a tablespoon of olive oil? Should be better than holding needles in one's mouth and swallowing them - a well-known accident - but better safe than sorry. Best wishes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> I have Roman shaped toes according to this video.


I'm Roman too! Must be a Finnish thing actually. Finnish feet ftw!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hey all, I feel it's been a while since I've actually posted here, probably a week has gone by. My life is just really busy right now, but it's been going great! Lots of playing, my first concert is a week from today, and that will be my principal debut with the top symphony at my university. Nervous excitement for that.

Today I also got the seatings for the next 3 concerts I will be in. Stravinsky and Tchaikovsky this semester!!! This semester has been _so _Russian oriented, I have 2 lecturers with Russian accents, and my Dostoevsky class is one of the best classes I've EVER taken. All we literally do in that class is talk about Russia! It's ecstasy!! Then next semester, as far as I know, I will be playing Bass flute AND piccolo in the same contemporary wind ensemble piece.  Do you know how strange that is? The embouchures are on polar sides of the spectrum, on piccolo I pinch up my lips, on bass flute, one relaxes like playing the tuba... that's for a concert in February, I got some time to adjust... LOL


----------



## violadude

I'm really depressed today


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I'm really depressed today


Sorry to hear my friend. Why do you think that is?


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Sorry to hear my friend. Why do you think that is?


It probably has something to do with the fact that I woke up late on a sunny day so I was too lazy to go out and take advantage of it and I have some sort of sore muscle in my stomach and also my girlfriend went out and watched a Navy Fleet show which doesn't sound particularly fun to me, but I really miss going out and doing things with her in Sydney


----------



## Cheyenne

violadude said:


> It probably has something to do with the fact that I woke up late on a sunny day so I was too lazy to go out and take advantage of it and I have some sort of sore muscle in my stomach and also my girlfriend went out and watched a Navy Fleet show which doesn't sound particularly fun to me, but I really miss going out and doing things with her in Sydney


Such dark feelings always hurt more on a hot summer day, when the temperature clashes with your inner cold and the scenery only draws attention to your own gloominess. As when De Quincey spoke of how painful his sister's death was because it was summer.. It is

_"the antagonism between the tropical redundancy of life in summer and the dark sterilities of the grave. The summer we see, the grave we haunt with our thoughts; the glory is around us, the darkness is within us. And the two coming into collision, each exalts the other into stronger relief."_​
But don't worry, we all have bad days; and you reminded me I still have to finish watching your top piano composers list :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> [...]
> _"the antagonism between the tropical redundancy of life in summer and the dark sterilities of the grave. The summer we see, the grave we haunt with our thoughts; the glory is around us, the darkness is within us. And the two coming into collision, each exalts the other into stronger relief."_​[...]


Jeez, that is bad prose. Quoted in a deliberate attempt at stirring _dude_ from contemplating his navel (stomach anyway)?


----------



## Cheyenne

I just wanted to give credit, given I had basically read the exact thing I was going to say myself in someone else's work, even if it was coincidental. De Quincey can be excellent but is often too indulgent for his prose to be truly great. It came with the time. Here's a nice piece on it:
http://www.bartleby.com/222/0910.html

Why are biographies so expensive? This is getting ridiculous! Seventy dollar for Avins and Eisinger's _Johannes Brahms: Life and Letters_ and forty for _The Life of John Milton: A Critical Biography_, by Barbara Lewalski. Seventy for the new Kleiber biography too, incidentally. I could get whole volumes of essays for those prices. Time to ask my parents whether they want to chip in


----------



## Ukko

^^ Have you checked for used prices on Amazon? The difference is often 'really really big'.


----------



## Cheyenne

Hilltroll72 said:


> ^^ Have you checked for used prices on Amazon? The difference is often 'really really big'.


I can't order from Amazon, and I gave the price in dollars because more people would understand but it is in fact euros. No used copies of them here (and the shipping time is about three weeks too..).


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> I can't order from Amazon, and I gave the price in dollars because more people would understand but it is in fact euros. No used copies of them here (and the shipping time is about three weeks too..).


I can order from Amazon, if you can bear the inconvenience.


----------



## Cheyenne

It has to go through my parents, and they don't at all like the inconvenience. They're probably more willing to spend some more money. Thanks for the help, anyhow.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm concerned I may be accidentally extorting/accepting bribes from one of our regular hotel guests. She speaks only Chinese, and I've been the only one who was able to help her in the past because of it (thank [deity of your choice] for Google Translate on my phone), so she always insists on dealing with me. She's gotten to know the routine fairly well: she comes in on Saturday night, the hotel's totally sold out, but we usually have a couple cancellations at 3am. She comes to the desk around 11pm, asks "rooms?" I shake my head, she says "Ok" and points at 3 o'clock on her watch. I nod, and she comes back at 3am. So far, I've always been able to get a hotel room for her at 3am, but there's never a guarantee. Lately, she's been giving me a $25 tip when she first comes to the desk, when there's no guarantee that I'll be able to get her a room. Tonight, I tried giving the money back and explaining "no tip until you get a room." She gave it back to me. When I was (barely) able to get her a room at 3am just now, she gave me another $25 tip. I'm worried she may have thought I was saying $25 wasn't enough earlier. 

She has a Chinese passport; is it common practice to have to bribe the night clerk to get a hotel room in China? I finally decided to just make a reservation for her for the next four Saturdays so she doesn't have to wait until 3am anymore. If she continues tipping me so generously, I'll take it as a compliment on my guest service skills rather than a bribe.

EDIT: On the other hand, I just looked at her casino account--maybe she was more generous tonight because she's currently $790 up.


----------



## jani

I scanned trough the biggest mall in my city and i wasn't able to find any black slim fit t-shirts/dress shirts, it seems that i have to order online or go to Helsinki if i want to find any.

First world problems.


----------



## Kivimees

jani said:


> I scanned trough the biggest mall in my city and i wasn't able to find any black slim fit t-shirts/dress shirts, it seems that i have to order online or go to Helsinki if i want to find any.


There's nothing I need so badly that it would force me to go to Tallinn. :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> [...]
> She has a Chinese passport; is it common practice to have to bribe the night clerk to get a hotel room in China? I finally decided to just make a reservation for her for the next four Saturdays so she doesn't have to wait until 3am anymore. If she continues tipping me so generously, I'll take it as a compliment on my guest service skills rather than a bribe.
> 
> EDIT: On the other hand, I just looked at her casino account--maybe she was more generous tonight because she's currently $790 up.




It really doesn't matter what's customary in China, if she thinks it is customary in Nevada. Good move with the reservations.


----------



## Cheyenne

I got my mother to purchase Lewalski's Milton biography for me, as well as a collection of his major prose works! Good thing I already have a volume of his poetry.


----------



## Kopachris

It feels like Christmas, but not because of the weather. I now have a dedicated server with a professional hosting company so I don't have to fight with my home ISP anymore.


----------



## jani

Well good news fellow TC'ers, i scanned trough one of the biggest malls in Helsinki and i found one t-shirt that i wanted to buy.
Only one, i guess that i am kinda picky when it comes to clothes these days.

My clothing style is very simple but it works for me insanely well.

Black slim fit jeans, black slim fit t-shirt/dress shirt.


----------



## Ingélou

Lucky you if it works for you. They'd probably *pay* me not to wear the outfit! :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> Well good news fellow TC'ers, i scanned trough one of the biggest malls in Helsinki and i found one t-shirt that i wanted to buy.


You might like to shop online for clothes--it saves fuss, even when you have to send things back because they don't fit or look right.


----------



## mstar

What is happening, guys?! 

















Remember these?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> ....is it common practice to have to bribe the night clerk to get a hotel room in China?....


Reminds me of Mexico in the '70's and '80's, when checking in was rewarded with an awful room. A few dollars nearly always produced two or three keys for oceanfront room perusal.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re books, *Bookfinder.com* is a search engine that indexes sellers in 50 countries with new, used, rare and out-of-print titles. Total amount is given for item and shipping. :tiphat:


----------



## jani

Ingenue said:


> Lucky you if it works for you. They'd probably *pay* me not to wear the outfit!


Pssff... ********!

Today i decided to buy something different.

This is my outfit when i am going out on next friday


----------



## violadude

I JUST now noticed the new "Ballet" sub-forum.


----------



## mstar

Ohhhhh.... What to do, what to do.... Type my problem to TC, of course.  

Here, well, this is just it! I am writing about having nothing to write. I am posting about having nothing to post. Yet, I still find myself on TC.... 

Oh, great. I suppose it can be said that I am on right now.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> I JUST now noticed the new "Ballet" sub-forum.


When it was added, i didn't notice it before you mentioned it.


----------



## Kopachris

mstar said:


> Ohhhhh.... What to do, what to do.... Type my problem to TC, of course.
> 
> Here, well, this is just it! I am writing about having nothing to write. I am posting about having nothing to post. Yet, I still find myself on TC....
> 
> Oh, great. I suppose it can be said that I am on right now.


I've done that before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Two nights before the big night!!! October 11, my principal debut with my university's top orchestra! Gonna be an awesome program.

Now come the details. What am I gonna wear? The themes are maroon/purple accent colors, I think I have just the blouse for that. I also have great shoes. I don't plan to do anything with my hair, I like it down. But what about make-up? I mean the fancy stuff that I pretty much never wear, mascara and all that... should I? I mean, I'm going to be publicly recognized for my soloist work at least once in the whole concert. What do you think? A great deal of people from my life outside of university are coming to watch too, and also I may have a guy or two to impress... _concerts are major social events in the school of music community_... so should I dish myself up?


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Two nights before the big night!!! October 11, my principal debut with my university's top orchestra! Gonna be an awesome program.
> 
> Now come the details. What am I gonna wear? The themes are maroon/purple accent colors, I think I have just the blouse for that. I also have great shoes. I don't plan to do anything with my hair, I like it down. But what about make-up? I mean the fancy stuff that I pretty much never wear, mascara and all that... should I? I mean, I'm going to be publicly recognized for my soloist work at least once in the whole concert. What do you think? A great deal of people from my life outside of university are coming to watch too, and also I may have a guy or two to impress... _concerts are major social events in the school of music community_... so should I dish myself up?


Ooooohhh.... Not one, but _two_ or _so_ guys to impress.... Huilu, you've gotten yourself into quite a sit-u-A-shunnn....

:lol: Kidding, kidding. Yes, go ahead, go fancy! Top orchestra is pretty excellent, so congrats.  Playing any... _Glazunov_ lately? (Silly, silly me today....)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Ooooohhh.... Not one, but _two_ or _so_ guys to impress.... Huilu, you've gotten yourself into quite a sit-u-A-shunnn....
> 
> Kidding, kidding. Yes, go ahead, go fancy! Top orchestra is pretty excellent, so congrats.  Playing any... _Glazunov_ lately? (Silly, silly me today....)


Oh yes, more than one... but perhaps it would be best not to brag :lol: No really, my life is really odd right now, you could almost say "dramatic" like a soap opera. It's a typical thing that happens in college, in the 2nd and 3rd years guys like to amp up their attention after they've gotten to know you for a year or 2. And I'm very conflicted right now about what to do about it... so, here goes nothing! 

I am playing Tchaik 2 right now in another (lower) orchestra, and in December I'll perform in Tchaik 6 with the same top orchestra. Playing Tchaik 2 has a lot of Glazunovian moments that I adore, and Tchaik 6 will have the same. I'm happy with that.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh yes, more than one... but perhaps it would be best not to brag :lol: No really, my life is really odd right now, you could almost say "dramatic" like a soap opera. It's a typical thing that happens in college, in the 2nd and 3rd years guys like to amp up their attention after they've gotten to know you for a year or 2. And I'm very conflicted right now about what to do about it... so, here goes nothing!
> 
> I am playing Tchaik 2 right now in another (lower) orchestra, and in December I'll perform in Tchaik 6 with the same top orchestra. Playing Tchaik 2 has a lot of Glazunovian moments that I adore, and Tchaik 6 will have the same. I'm happy with that.


His second I do listen to on occasion, but I'd like to hear the sixth especially.... Will the performance be posted on Youtube? I'm a pretty knowledgeable Tchaikovskian - I'd like to see how it's done.


----------



## Cheyenne

If indeed you are the "cynosure of neighboring eyes," perhaps you needn't more make-up than is usually put on. I myself dread the stuff when overdone - as a friend once cried out: how many a pretty girl has been ruined by profuse makeup!


----------



## EricABQ

The Dow went up 323 points today.

I checked to see if that meant I could retire.


Nope.


----------



## aleazk

I finally got my copy of a physics book I was awaiting. Now I have to immerse on it, since I have to give a small talk at a course I'm taking. The final grade I will get will depend on this talk and a previous talk I gave a month ago (we have to give two talks). The first talk went pretty ok. I have chosen a hard topic for this one, since I'm new in this university and I want to make a good impression (not because some ego thing, but because, believe it or not, these kind of things can be relevant in your future).


----------



## mstar

^^^^ He's trying to scare me.


----------



## jani

Interesting.


----------



## aleazk

I will leave the site for a few weeks or months. I have to study a lot now and the site can be really distracting!. See you later. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> The Dow went up 323 points today.
> 
> I checked to see if that meant I could retire.
> 
> Nope.


It's basic physics (aka the laws of thermodynamics) Zeroth: "You must play the game." First: "You can't win." Second: "You can't break even." Third: "You can't quit the game.".


----------



## Ingélou

aleazk said:


> I will leave the site for a few weeks or months. I have to study a lot now and the site can be really distracting!. See you later. :tiphat:


We will miss you, O strong-minded one:tiphat:. Very best wishes!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am back from another one of my Germanophile journeys, refreshed and strengthened in mind, spirit and body (I've even lost a few kilograms because of all the walking I've done), with a little bit more knowledge and pride, and ability to appreciate the beauty of simple things. 

And I desperately miss speaking German.


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> It's basic physics (aka the laws of thermodynamics) Zeroth: "You must play the game." First: "You can't win." Second: "You can't break even." Third: "You can't quit the game.".


Sheesh, Taggart--way to make me depressed on a Friday! It reminds me of this famous statement of the law of entropy: "Life's a beach and then you die"!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just performed in what was perhaps the best concert yet of my life! It was sooooo good! I have no real regrets coming out of that concert, and I thought we all played extremely well. We really made _music _tonight in my orchestra, the air was electrified with our energy. I even received special recognition for my principal position in the Wagner Tristan excerpts. This was a beautiful night.


----------



## clavichorder

Classic difficult doing, or even getting started on homework. Its a big problem for me, I haven't been halfway good about homework since the 7th grade.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying a unseasonably warm autumn, which pleases me tremendously. My husband (who has his private pilot's license) borrowed my father in law's plane yesterday and took myself and the kids on a flight, had a wonderful aerial tour of the fall foliage and the lakes. We're lucky to live in such a beautiful area. It was a wonderful flight.

Otherwise, just staying busy per usual. Playing piano has been a blast lately, and I'm trying to stay committed to my exercise program, three serious workouts per week with a casual walk on some other days when possible. The local pool is closing for maintenance for the next ten days though  so I'll miss that.

My chronic wrist pain issues seem to FINALLY be improving after ten months. Here's to hoping that trend continues it.....I'll be testing it in my workout class in two days so we shall see.


----------



## violadude

Just came back from one of the funnest birthday dinners I can remember.

Well, first we saw a movie called "Gravity" which was the most tense movie I've seen in a while. It was basically about an astronaut girl that encounters an accident that damages their ship and she is trying to get back to earth before she gets stranded in space (which in and of itself is just a bone chilling idea).

Then after that we went to a new restaurant in our town called "Mandolin Sushi and Steakhouse". We all ordered a Teppanyaki dinner, which means the chef came out and cooked our dinner in front of us on this big grill. He was extremely entertaining. He had nicknames for all of us (I was Macho Man lol), he cracked an egg by flipping it in the air and landing it perfectly on the side of spatula thing and did the "flaming onion stack" routine. I had fried rice, a shrimp appetizer, Calamari and seasame chicken with grilled vegetables. It was all delicious.


----------



## moody

Blancrocher said:


> Sheesh, Taggart--way to make me depressed on a Friday! It reminds me of this famous statement of the law of entropy: "Life's a beach and then you die"!


Got any more really old ones like that ?


----------



## Sonata

Sounds like a great night viola!


----------



## violadude

Sonata said:


> Sounds like a great night viola!


It was 

I forgot to mention that they sang happy birthday to me very passionately. The lady who was leading the song was very very excited about it hahaha. And they brought out a big Japanese drum to accompany everything. It was the most thrilling restaurant happy birthday greeting I've ever experienced.


----------



## DrKilroy

My earphones got broken. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude

DrKilroy said:


> My earphones got broken.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's one of the worst things that can possibly happen to an avid music listener!!!


----------



## DrKilroy

I almost cried.  

I went to bed really late yesterday, but I still wanted to listen to the Tallis Fantasia before sleep. I probably accidentally pulled the cable and damaged the wire inside. And voila - really nasty distortions in the left channel.  Fortunately, I have still got my dad's Hi-Fi set, so I can listen to something that won't annoy my parents too much. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude

DrKilroy said:


> I almost cried.
> 
> I went to bed really late yesterday, but I still wanted to listen to the Tallis Fantasia before sleep. I probably accidentally pulled the cable and damaged the wire inside. And voila - really nasty distortions in the left channel.  Fortunately, I have still got my dad's Hi-Fi set, so I can listen to something that won't annoy my parents too much.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Well, I go through headphones like nobodies business, so I definitely feel your pain 

What kind were they?


----------



## DrKilroy

Well, they weren't exactly first class.  I am not a Hi-Fi aficionado, so I have been using earbuds for some time. I liked them because they wouldn't fell out of my ears, as it often happened with other types.  I thought they were OK, but perhaps I will buy something better this time.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude

DrKilroy said:


> Well, they weren't exactly first class.  I am not a Hi-Fi aficionado, so I have been using earbuds for some time. I liked them because they wouldn't fell out of my ears, as it often happened with other types.  I thought they were OK, but perhaps I will buy something better this time.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I see. I don't like earbuds much but I am using earbuds now too because it gets too expensive to keep buying nice headphones


----------



## mstar

DrKilroy said:


> Well, they weren't exactly first class.  I am not a Hi-Fi aficionado, so I have been using earbuds for some time. I liked them because they wouldn't fell out of my ears, as it often happened with other types.  I thought they were OK, but perhaps I will buy something better this time.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Try Philips, they can be great for a fairly low price - just don't get their low-end ones. I think, though, for classical music, perrhaps the Klipsch? I found them great, just find a 40$ one on sale, try Amazon, and it'll last. Just make sure to read up on mods like bass enhancement before you go spending your money. 

Oh, for the life of me, I can't now remember which model I have!!


----------



## science

My wife says, "You are NOT getting another CD tower." It's an order. 

But I'm thinking I can get away with it. Has she even counted them lately?


----------



## DrKilroy

I borrowed some headphones from my dad so I can listen to all kinds of strange, 20th century stuff! Starting with Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 4. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar

DrKilroy said:


> I borrowed some headphones from my dad so I can listen to all kinds of strange, 20th century stuff! Starting with Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 4.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Oh, yes! I love that one. Do you like/have you listened to his 2nd concerto? Try that, and also his 5the concerto.

AND TELL ME HOW YOU LIKE THEM!!


----------



## DrKilroy

Yes, I actually started with No. 2 and I enjoy it very much! Are you sure he wrote 5th Concerto? 

Ah, I see. It is the arrangement of the 2nd Symphony, in fact. I haven't yet ventured into symphonies.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar

DrKilroy said:


> Yes, I actually started with No. 2 and I enjoy it very much! Are you sure he wrote 5th Concerto?
> 
> Ah, I see. It is the arrangement of the 2nd Symphony, in fact. I haven't yet ventured into symphonies.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I find the emptiness resulting from such an arr. captivating, but yes, I did know that.

It happens to be a favorite of mine, though! I just find a few "rough parts" in the middle of the first movement. Otherwise, the entire thing is wonderful! (And only a _little_ nostalgic.)


----------



## violadude

I really miss being with my girlfriend 

For those that don't know, I live in the USA and my girlfriend currently lives in Australia and I haven't been able to go visit her in about 2 years now. :'(






























Lol I don't know why two of these are sideways.


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> I really miss being with my girlfriend
> 
> For those that don't know, I live in the USA and my girlfriend currently lives in Australia and I haven't been able to go visit her in about 2 years now. :'(
> 
> Lol I don't know why two of these are sideways.


Aren't the time-differences killers, though? It's hard enough to chat with COAG (thank goodness for Period B study hall)! 

Well, good luck!


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> Aren't the time-differences killers, though? It's hard enough to chat with COAG (thank goodness for Period B study hall)!
> 
> Well, good luck!


That's one of the things that made me start staying up all night so frequently. It's not that bad though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

violadude said:


> I really miss being with my girlfriend
> 
> For those that don't know, I live in the USA and my girlfriend currently lives in Australia and I haven't been able to go visit her in about 2 years now. :'(


I feel your pain, man. I have only parted with my boyfriend (I really dislike that word by the way) a few days ago, and I miss him like hell. And the distance and time difference between America and Australia is far greater than between where I am and Germany.


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> I really miss being with my girlfriend
> 
> For those that don't know, I live in the USA and my girlfriend currently lives in Australia and I haven't been able to go visit her in about 2 years now. :'(
> 
> View attachment 26580
> 
> View attachment 26581
> 
> View attachment 26583
> 
> View attachment 26584
> 
> 
> Lol I don't know why two of these are sideways.


Dear ViolaDude,
Nice photos of you and 'yer 'gal. Can I offer one piece of advice? Ditch the beard, dude! Nah, really, I offer that piece of advice based on personal experience. The morphology of your face is long, and you don't need to accentuate that. Just a bit of style advice from someone who has a long face.


----------



## violadude

TalkingHead said:


> Dear ViolaDude,
> Nice photos of you and 'yer 'gal. Can I offer one piece of advice? Ditch the beard, dude! Nah, really, I offer that piece of advice based on personal experience. The morphology of your face is long, and you don't need to accentuate that. Just a bit of style advice from someone who has a long face.


Haha! I don't have it at the moment.


----------



## Ravndal

Put your headset on, turn up the volume a bit and close your eyes. This is INCREDIBLE.


By the way, it does *not* work without headset.


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> I feel your pain, man. I have only parted with my boyfriend (I really dislike that word by the way) a few days ago, and I miss him like hell. And the distance and time difference between America and Australia is far greater than between where I am and Germany.


Ya, it sucks! Hopefully you guys see each other soon!


----------



## mstar

violadude said:


> Haha! I don't have it at the moment.


Just make sure to keep those plastic glasses.


----------



## violadude

Ravndal said:


> Put your headset on, turn up the volume a bit and close your eyes. This is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> 
> By the way, it does *not* work without headset.


I've listened to this! It's great!


----------



## Sonata

My kitty hurt his leg tonight and we're not sure how. My husband's taking him to the emergency vet


----------



## julianoq

Sonata said:


> My kitty hurt his leg tonight and we're not sure how. My husband's taking him to the emergency vet


Thats sad Sonata, I hope she is alright! I have two dogs and I dreamed a few times that I woke up and they were hurt, a terrible feeling 

For the people talking about earphones, I also don't have the money to a good Hi-Fi setup and decided to buy this headphones in the beginning of the year and I am very satisfied, the sound quality is fantastic and it is very durable. Not quite cheap, but some people say that the sound quality is almost as good as $500 headphones.


----------



## EricABQ

Found out yesterday that my step daughter has been invited to joini Phi Betta Kappa. 

I'm not exactly sure what that is, but it seems like a big deal. I was certainly never invited to join, so she must be doing something right.

Of course, she is a Brittish Lit major, so I doubt that even this honor will do much for her bleak post graduate prospects.


----------



## Ramako

Well I'm back at uni, and at the moment recovering from fresher's flu.

Work hasn't really started yet, but I decided to apply for my college's University Challenge team, and while it's very unlikely I'll get on the show, it should hopefully be entertaining.


----------



## Taggart

Ramako said:


> Well I'm back at uni, and at the moment recovering from fresher's flu.
> 
> Work hasn't really started yet, but I decided to apply for my college's University Challenge team, and while it's very unlikely I'll get on the show, it should hopefully be entertaining.


Best of luck! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ramako

Taggart said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks! ..............................


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> Well I'm back at uni, and at the moment recovering from fresher's flu.
> 
> Work hasn't really started yet, but I decided to apply for my college's University Challenge team, and while it's very unlikely I'll get on the show, it should hopefully be entertaining.


I hope you make it; maybe I can get _moody_ to watch a show. You'll have to dress like your avatar, so he can recognize you.


----------



## jani

I have been invited to a entrance examof business school i applied.
Its university level business school.


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> I have been invited to a entrance examof business school i applied.
> Its university level business school.


My suspicion is that many of your peers there don't listen to enough classical music--someone like you could really raise the tone!

In all seriousness, though, best of luck.


----------



## jani

Blancrocher said:


> My suspicion is that many of your peers there don't listen to enough classical music--someone like you could really raise the tone!
> 
> In all seriousness, though, best of luck.


Yo, i need your help tough.

They give us some material on which they base the exam on and the math part has these kinda calculations 
( i don't remember what they are called)

2x+2=5x-2

I haven't needed to do that kinda math in over 7 years so i don't remember how to solve that kinda things-

SO if any of you could link a website/video or something which could help me, it would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Dear ViolaDude,
> Nice photos of you and 'yer 'gal. Can I offer one piece of advice? *Ditch the beard, dude!* Nah, really, I offer that piece of advice based on personal experience. The morphology of your face is long, and you don't need to accentuate that. Just a bit of style advice from someone who has a long face.


TH, do talk to the Boston BooSox. And one a______ named Wilson on LA Dodgers.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> I feel your pain, man. I have only parted with my boyfriend (I really dislike that word by the way) a few days ago, and I miss him like hell. And the distance and time difference between America and Australia is far greater than between where I am and Germany.


A tent on the Green Hill.


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> My wife says, "You are NOT getting another CD tower." It's an order.
> 
> But I'm thinking I can get away with it. Has she even counted them lately?


Maybe she'd like a couple for her shoes?


----------



## Vaneyes

DrKilroy said:


> I borrowed some headphones from my dad so I can listen to all kinds of strange, 20th century stuff! Starting with Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 4.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


20/21 is the work of the Devil, just remember. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> The Dow went up 323 points today.
> 
> I checked to see if that meant I could retire.
> 
> Nope.


A nice bottle of Scotch isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Howz kitty doing Sonata? Leg in a hoist?


----------



## mstar

Augh! Post-migraine derealization symptom....


----------



## Pyotr

I have a tee time that was pushed back to 12:30. A little overcast now but no rain in the forecast. Listening to Paganini now. Looking forward to more baseball tonight.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pyotr said:


> A little overcast now but no rain in the forecast. Listening to Paganini now.


Seems like you're right to be optimistic--but perhaps this is more appropriate at present?






Have a good round!


----------



## GreenMamba

jani said:


> Yo, i need your help tough.
> 
> They give us some material on which they base the exam on and the math part has these kinda calculations
> ( i don't remember what they are called)
> 
> 2x+2=5x-2
> 
> I haven't needed to do that kinda math in over 7 years so i don't remember how to solve that kinda things-
> 
> SO if any of you could link a website/video or something which could help me, it would be hugely appreciated.


Algebraic equations?

http://www.wikihow.com/Solve-Two-Step-Algebraic-Equations


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> SO if any of you could link a website/video or something which could help me, it would be hugely appreciated.


I'd recommend getting an SAT prep book--it'll probably contain most of the math you need. If not, look into test prep books oriented to business.


----------



## mstar

Yeah, it's Algebra 1 stuff. Do you recall quadratic equations? I'm geometry H this year, so I'm refreshing my own memory on that....


----------



## Vaneyes

Pyotr said:


> I have a tee time that was pushed back to 12:30. A little overcast now but no rain in the forecast. Listening to Paganini now. Looking forward to more baseball tonight.


Re Ferry Point...

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304330904579137772016610180


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> Yo, i need your help tough.
> 
> They give us some material on which they base the exam on and the math part has these kinda calculations
> ( i don't remember what they are called)
> 
> 2x+2=5x-2
> 
> I haven't needed to do that kinda math in over 7 years so i don't remember how to solve that kinda things-
> 
> SO if any of you could link a website/video or something which could help me, it would be hugely appreciated.


Hmm. If you've got Word let Microsoft do the work - details here  or alternately use Microsoft Mathematics 4.0.


----------



## emiellucifuge

jani said:


> Yo, i need your help tough.
> 
> They give us some material on which they base the exam on and the math part has these kinda calculations
> ( i don't remember what they are called)
> 
> 2x+2=5x-2
> 
> I haven't needed to do that kinda math in over 7 years so i don't remember how to solve that kinda things-
> 
> SO if any of you could link a website/video or something which could help me, it would be hugely appreciated.


All you need to know is that anything you do to one side you must also do to the other.


----------



## GreenMamba

emiellucifuge said:


> All you need to know is that anything you do to one side you must also do to the other.


The Golden Rule.

The trick is remembering when you can subtract and when you need to divide.


----------



## Crudblud

Can't sleep. Get out of bed. Make experimental variation on ciabatta.

How did I get here?


----------



## aleazk

I have been studying functional analysis like a madman these past days. I'm more and more close to the chapter of my nightmares: the spectral theorem in all of its glory. Fortunatelly, I'm following a nice book that (I hope!) will lead me to destiny with rigour.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I'm happy to see that our congress decided not to destroy the world's economy today.


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Sure, sure. It didn't exactly decide to save it, either. We need JFK!


----------



## Ukko

mstar said:


> ^^^^ Sure, sure. It didn't exactly decide to save it, either. We need JFK!


According to the information you provide, you didn't experience JFK. Can't believe everything you read. The Cold War was edgier than anything you may have noticed lately. Jack gave us some wine&roses ambiance, but not much light.


----------



## EricABQ

mstar said:


> We need JFK!


Not sure how much help he'd be, I heard he got shot.


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> Not sure how much help he'd be, I heard he got shot.


Friendly fire AFAIK.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Friendly fire AFAIK.


Hah. That 'K' stands for 'Know'. Not much of that out there amidst the megatons of bullwhacky.


----------



## Sonata

aleazk said:


> I have been studying functional analysis like a madman these past days. I'm more and more close to the chapter of my nightmares: the spectral theorem in all of its glory. Fortunatelly, I'm following a nice book that (I hope!) will lead me to destiny with rigour.


Sounds interesting, good luck!


----------



## Sonata

All set with Halloween costumes for the kids: my son was completely wowed by the local fire station's open house. He got to ride a fire truck, even turning on the siren! So he is going as a firefighter. My daughter is using his costume from two years ago; a tiger. She LOVES our cats, and we thought that a feline costume would be perfect (even better that we only had to buy one costume) They both look pretty darn cute in their costumes I must say


----------



## Winterreisender

Sonata said:


> All set with Halloween costumes for the kids: my son was completely wowed by the local fire station's open house. He got to ride a fire truck, even turning on the siren! So he is going as a firefighter. My daughter is using his costume from two years ago; a tiger. She LOVES our cats, and we thought that a feline costume would be perfect (even better that we only had to buy one costume) They both look pretty darn cute in their costumes I must say


Aren't halloween costumes supposed to be scary, not cute? :devil:


----------



## Pyotr

Blancrocher said:


> Seems like you're right to be optimistic--but perhaps this is more appropriate at present?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good round!


_A brief piece for solo piano by Hungarian composer Franz Liszt (1811-1886), depicting grey clouds spreading slowly across the sky. Though very modest in scale and effect, this piece employs unusual harmonies to convey the morbid feeling of depression that Liszt experienced in his old age._



Wonder if Liszt experienced that "morbid feeling of depression" coming off the golf course at the end of a round. Weather held out though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So, I was offered to perform in the Fall Opera production here at my university. The other grad flutists had turned it down because they were so busy, it is a major time commitment for November, so they turned to me. I said ok, because I don't have a lot on my plate right now, even though I was told there will be no pay (it's a chamber orchestra version). Today I just got the music, Britten's _Albert Herring_. It's 46 pages of music! It has hard spots, but it's not atonal, actually it's rather diatonic yet refreshing. I double piccolo AND alto flute, that's a new experience for sure. But it's so MUCH music, I don't even have time to sightread the whole thing in one day. I can tell that it is a _very _physically exhausting part. I have one month to learn these 46 pages of music, to recognize what's going on, and then begin the intensive rehearsals, followed by 4 performances. That's a lot of Britten...

What have I gotten myself into??? !!!! God help me! :lol:


----------



## Aramis

> What happens in your life - Come in and share!


I smashed mosquito with French tutorial book and got awful, bloody stain on the wall.

The tutorial is full of dead mosquitos on the cover. It's been my mosquito smashing book for a long time now. I should throw it out.


----------



## Sonata

Turns out my cat's leg injury is a torn ACL.  It's looking like he'll need surgery. NOT good news.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Turns out my cat's leg injury is a torn ACL.  It's looking like he'll need surgery. NOT good news.


Sonata, so sorry to hear that grim news. For a human, it's a tough injury. For a pet, exceedingly so. Best wishes in your decision-making. Remember, you are not wrong with whatever road you take. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> Friendly fire AFAIK.


And, time for the sealed files to be unsealed.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Not sure how much help he'd be, I heard he got shot.


By a bot, as did MLK and RFK.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> According to the information you provide, you didn't experience JFK. Can't believe everything you read. The Cold War was edgier than anything you may have noticed lately. Jack gave us some wine&roses ambiance, but not much light.


Re Jack, yuh hafta read 'tween the lines. And also those sealed files.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, I'm happy to see that our congress decided not to destroy the world's economy today.


Time to dump some tea again.


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> I have been studying functional analysis like a madman these past days. I'm more and more close to the chapter of my nightmares: the spectral theorem in all of its glory. Fortunatelly, I'm following a nice book that (I hope!) will lead me to destiny with rigour.


That sounds damn hot! Share more when you can.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> The Golden Rule.
> 
> The trick is remembering when you can subtract and when you need to divide.


I have a calculator that lets me do all those things, and most of the time it works out very well. Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> That sounds damn hot! Share more when you can.


You're right there, Vaneyes! And that's just Aleazk's bedtime reading he's referring to! Only Ganesh knows what the hell he reads for serious study.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> I have a calculator that lets me do all those things, and most of the time it works out very well. Just sayin'.


Jani is a student. He needs to learn to do these without a calculator. Good exercise for the brain as well.


----------



## Ukko

GreenMamba said:


> Jani is a student. He needs to learn to do these without a calculator. Good exercise for the brain as well.


Yeah it is. 1st year algebra is good training in separating facts from speculation if one goes about it that way. If the rest of life were so cut-and-dried... hmm; by golly I'm glad it isn't.


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah it is. 1st year algebra is good training in separating facts from speculation if one goes about it that way. If the rest of life were so cut-and-dried... hmm; by golly I'm glad it isn't.


Cut-and-dried? Hah! Organic chemistry....

I really want to self-teach it this year, and yet after 2 years of biology I feel microbiology would be better to expand upon.... I'll see.


----------



## Lunasong

I am currently filling the office functions of three people at work but not very well and prioritizing like crazy. Fourteen-fifteen hour days gets long...
This should last through November so that's why I don't feel like posting any jokes or rehearsal diary. We are currently working on Mendelssohn #2 with performances Nov 1-2. I would really like to sing this and trying to hang in there, but my life would be less complicated without it.


----------



## Ukko

Lunasong said:


> I am currently filling the office functions of three people at work but not very well and prioritizing like crazy. Fourteen-fifteen hour days gets long...
> This should last through November so that's why I don't feel like posting any jokes or rehearsal diary. We are currently working on Mendelssohn #2 with performances Nov 1-2. I would really like to sing this and trying to hang in there, but my life would be less complicated without it.


Is it a problem with the PA-C supply, or with medical office managers, or is it about your outfit's pay scales. Yep, being nosy.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Sonata, so sorry to hear that grim news. For a human, it's a tough injury. For a pet, exceedingly so. Best wishes in your decision-making. Remember, you are not wrong with whatever road you take. :tiphat:


Thank you! He's going to have the surgery next Wednesday. He has potentially many good years ahead of him, he's an otherwise very healthy cat. We're hoping treating so soon after the injury, he should have positive results.


----------



## Sonata

Winterreisender said:


> Aren't halloween costumes supposed to be scary, not cute? :devil:


Oh, don't worry....you should see them at bedtime. These kids can be PLENTY scary!! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Thank you! He's going to have the surgery next Wednesday. He has potentially many good years ahead of him, he's an otherwise very healthy cat. We're hoping treating so soon after the injury, he should have positive results.


Good luck to kitty.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> You're right there, Vaneyes! And that's just Aleazk's bedtime reading he's referring to! Only Ganesh knows what the hell he reads for serious study.


I often read technical books in bed, before I go to sleep. And it can lead you to very strange dreams!.
Once I dreamt _I was_ a _tensor_. Notationally, a tensor is just a letter with a bunch of indices. Like Rabcd.
In my dream, we all were wearing t-shirts with our corresponding indices printed in the front!.


----------



## Turangalîla

I am bogged down with conservatory applications right now—some of them take so long to complete!


----------



## mstar

I'm off to a conference this morning - 4 hours of genetics, I'm looking forward to it!! So 5 more minutes until I leave....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I am bogged down with conservatory applications right now-some of them take so long to complete!


Hope that all goes well with you, it was tough for me too. It's gonna be real tough when I look into graduate schools next year...


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hope that all goes well with you, it was tough for me too. It's gonna be real tough when I look into graduate schools next year...


Which schools are you looking at?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Which schools are you looking at?


Hm... certain ones are Yale, Manhattan School of Music, Eastman, Carnegie Mellon, Julliard. And my own university as safe school. Yeah, I'm going on a great limb, giving it my all. I'll probably add a few more to the list as I research more.


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hm... certain ones are Yale, Manhattan School of Music, Eastman, Carnegie Mellon, Julliard. And my own university as safe school. Yeah, I'm going on a great limb, giving it my all. I'll probably add a few more to the list as I research more.


Oooh, could you imagine if we were at the same school? And look into Curtis as well, it's free


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Oooh, could you imagine if we were at the same school? And look into Curtis as well, it's free


I've heard tell that it isn't as great for graduate school, but Yale is free like Curtis, and is only a Grad School for music.


----------



## Aramis

carterjohnsonpiano said:


> oooh, could you imagine if we were at the same school?


s
HUILUNSOITTAJA AND CARTER
SITTING ON THE TREE
K.I.S.S.I.N.G


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've heard tell that it isn't as great for graduate school, but Yale is free like Curtis, and is only a Grad School for music.


Well I don't know about flute, but it is every pianist's dream to get accepted there...


----------



## Turangalîla

Aramis said:


> s
> HUILUNSOITTAJA AND CARTER
> SITTING ON THE TREE
> K.I.S.S.I.N.G


The meter here is ghastly, couldn't you even _try_ to make it flow better?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> The meter here is ghastly, couldn't you even _try_ to make it flow better?


I am after all a damsel in distress right now, I wouldn't mind a guy saving me from my current predicament... *sad laugh* *sigh* *goes back into silence*


----------



## Crudblud

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> The meter here is ghastly, couldn't you even _try_ to make it flow better?


Get back to your tree!


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I am after all a damsel in distress right now, I wouldn't mind a guy saving me from my current predicament... *sad laugh* *sigh* *goes back into silence*


What are you saying, Huilu?! After all, two boys should be enough, don't let CarterJP capture your heart as well!! :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> What are you saying, Huilu?! After all, two boys should be enough, don't let CarterJP capture your heart as well!! :lol:


I'm saying gibberish... but my predicament has made me very desperate. May I confide with you my secret in private message?


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm saying gibberish... but my predicament has made me very desperate. May I confide with you my secret in private message?


Yes, of course. I've PMed you.


----------



## Turangalîla

OHHH NOOO! 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/anton-kuerti-acclaimed-canadian-pianist-hospitalized-in-miami-1.2125429


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> OHHH NOOO!
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/anton-kuerti-acclaimed-canadian-pianist-hospitalized-in-miami-1.2125429


Oh no indeed! that sounds pretty serious!


----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> OHHH NOOO!
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/anton-kuerti-acclaimed-canadian-pianist-hospitalized-in-miami-1.2125429


Aw, first Karajan, now this....


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm saying gibberish... but my predicament has made me very desperate. May I confide with you *my secret *in private message?


Why, of course you may.


----------



## clavichorder

I had a therapy session today. The guy has a way of triggering me to feel like crap.

Piano lessons are frustrating too. And I have to accept that people in my life who I have cared about have moved on from me. Its been helpful deleting my facebook so that I am not tempted to look at how well others appear to be doing.

Sorry, I've just hit a little low tonight. Otherwise I'm doing fine, nothing remarkable though.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Why, of course you may.


Hmm.... I guess we'll just have to do with _my_ secret publicly....

Here it is: *Once upon a time, I started too many polls.* (Big secret, huh.) 

Okay, a real secret? I'm able to hold debates with myself. Take that as you wish, and no, it's not BPD. I'm not borderline anything except for falling asleep right now.... 

Oh, another secret? I have cognitive parasomnia. Yay. Yaaaaay. I do tests in my sleep. I do quizzes in my sleep. I do homework and projects in my sleep. In not just any sleep, though - oh, no! It has to be NREM sleep. Oh, bother! I like it, though, helps me with my... cognitive abilities....


----------



## aleazk

I had another crazy math-dream!. Physical space in which we lived was a "measure space". The measure is a thing you need in order to define Lebesgue integration over that space. In my dream, the measure was some kind of dictator, Big Brother-like. If two people wanted to hang out together (to "integrate"), that was not possible without the measure's consent!. All the city was full of posters with the greek letter mu printed on them (the measure is often denoted with that letter in math books).
Believe it or not, I'm not making this up!. 










The posters were like this, with that blue background.


----------



## violadude

Pom rien pasa Thai ^.^ Violadude chob pasa Thai

Neung, Song, Sam, Seeh, Hah, Hog, Jed, Pbad, Gao, Sip!


----------



## Taggart

@alzeak - sounds rather derivative. Obviously the domain of your function was more complex than you imagined.


----------



## mstar

DREAMS?? 

_(Mstar mischievously slips into the picture)_ What dreams? Hehehe....


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> I'm off to a conference this morning - 4 hours of genetics, I'm looking forward to it!! So 5 more minutes until I leave....


So that's where you were,you were missed so much this end you know !!


----------



## clavichorder

I want to say a public thank you for all the TC members who have said kind things to me via private messaging or in this thread. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cheyenne

I've realized I've done faaaaar too much naval gazing here. Sorry to you all. "We know very well that we should not talk about our wives, but we do not remember that it is not so well to speak of ourselves", said François de la Rochefoucauld. How right he was! Back to the music, and gone be the introspection!


----------



## Ravndal

Looking forward to saturday. One of the master students are performing Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto with the town's amateur orchestra:


----------



## Crudblud

Fixed up a damaged book with epoxy. Now the first 170 pages don't fall out when I pick it up.


----------



## Kopachris

Experiencing the Tetris Effect (aka Game Transfer Phenomena), but with Assassin's Creed. First time playing through. This happens every time I start a game I've never played before.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Experiencing the Tetris Effect (aka Game Transfer Phenomena), but with Assassin's Creed. First time playing through. This happens every time I start a game I've never played before.


Something like golf.


----------



## mstar

Kopachris said:


> Experiencing the Tetris Effect (aka Game Transfer Phenomena), but with Assassin's Creed. First time playing through. This happens every time I start a game I've never played before.


Happens to me, though I'd attribute mine to slight OCD. I once had your username, "Kopachris," in my mind for quite some time, my brain keeping a relentless hold and repetitiveness on the word....


----------



## violadude

Well, I don't mean to be some kind of attention seeker or anything but I gotta let this out somewhere.

I'm depressed as s***. I don't know if it's clinical depression or what, because I haven't been diagnosed or anything, but it feels like it and it's been getting worse over the past 2 or 3 years. I feel like my life has no meaning anymore. It's just me sleeping, and then trying to find something to entertain/distract myself until I feel tired enough to sleep again. It has no direction, no purpose, no plan...just an endless void of whatever.

Sometimes music doesn't even help anymore. So many nights lately I've tried to have a night of just listening to music but I can't concentrate and it just ends up annoying me. And then I start feeling anxiety over the fact that I don't know when I'm going to die and I could die any minute without listening to all the music I want to listen to, so then I force myself to listen to it and it ends up being 2X as annoying. I try to compose music but everything I write nowadays comes out as s***. I even skipped my last lesson because I didn't want to show her anything I wrote because it's all s***. And now I don't even want to face her this week because I have no good excuse for skipping other than being stupid and self-concious. 

Speaking of lessons, school in general seems pointless. I live 2 hours away from my school and it feels like every freaking day I travel two hours just to have someone talk at me for a few hours and then I travel 2 hours back and proceed with my monotonous home life. Wash, Rinse, Repeat. I've been in college for nearly 4 years now and I STILL feel lonely as f*** there. Somehow, I missed the big party where everyone became best buddies. I should feel like I'm about to be an alumni of Cornish College of the Arts but I just feel like a f****** outsider that's permitted to crawl around the school for a while every day. 

In fact, no matter where I go, I feel like an outsider. It doesn't matter what it is, High school, college, music groups I try to join, political groups I try to join, , even my own family sometimes I just can't seem to connect with people and it's been so discouraging over the years that most of the time I don't even feel like I want to connect with people anymore. I don't want to try. It's a waste of time. I either have to spend my whole life worrying about whether I am socially accepted, or I have to just say f*** everyone, it doesn't matter. Usually I end up choosing the latter because I just get so fed up with worrying about whether I'm holding my own in a social situation or not. But then I regret it in the long run because I end up feeling lonely, but what do I even do about it? 

I know I'm fairy well liked on here, but this is the internet. Here, I can think about what to say as long as I want before I say it. I don't have to worry about how my gestures are coming across, how the inflection in my voice is coming across, if I'm looking someone in the eye or not. I can just take the time to carefully type what I want to type and without that luxury in real time, I honestly have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to interaction with other people. 

Obviously, I do have my girlfriend even though we're not actually together together right now, but my stupid depressed feelings aren't helping much with her either. For example, today (I only have one 1 hour and a half long class at school starting at 6) it was about 2 PM and she was telling me that I should get up and get ready for the day (trying to be cute and happy about it) and I was just like, "I don't need to get ready for the day". It made her upset because she was just trying to be nice or whatever, but I was seriously annoyed. Not at her necessarily, just at life. I was just thinking "Get ready for the day? Get ready for what day?? All I'm going to do is ride the bus for a total of 4 hours for one stupid class where I'm going to be doing meaningless things for an hour and a half and then I'm going to come home, eat myself into a coma and then wait for the next day of school to commence. I don't need to "get ready" for that!" But then the fact that I made her upset made me even more angry and frustrated, so much so that my stomach started to burn, my heart started to race and now I just feel sick. 

I actually really really want a job. Then, I could at least feel like I am doing SOMETHING. But lo and behold, no one is biting. My dad says I need to actually go in and talk to the people who I want jobs from but the few times I tried that, I felt completely stupid and from the looks I got, I probably actually sounded completely stupid. 

Everything I used to find joyful in life is close to becoming a drug that has lost its potency. I really have no excitement about anything and most days I don't even feel like getting out of bed. I know that's a tired cliche, but it's also an accurate one. Why should I anyway? Nothing is going to happen. The only thing I possibly have excitement for is the possibility of moving to Australia with my girlfriend, but the one thing I feel excited about is also a huge source of anxiety for me because it will be so hard to be away from my parents for that long (I really love my parents despite not always feeling connected to them) and after the whole government shutdown debacle, I am not sure how stable the USA is at the moment. I would hate to move to another country, leave them behind and then something horrible happen here and not be able to get back to see them. 

I just don't know anymore. I'm sorry for being emo and s*** but this is pretty much the only place I feel ok about letting these things out, and I really need to today.


----------



## Vaneyes

VD, no more pity parties. There are many worse off than you in this seemingly uncaring world. 

You can communicate. That's proven with your writings.

Concern yourself with only what you can control. Don't sweat the rest.

Be a doer, not a don'ter.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm going to see my first opera on Tuesday! I was able to get tickets for only € 12,50 because I'm under 27


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today is one of my favorite days of the whole semester! In half an hour, I'm going to my music history lecture where our professor is gonna talk about the RUSSIANS!!! She is from Russia and specializes in Russian music, notably 20th century music. There will be a day later in the year that she dedicates to Soviet composers, but today, it's the Golden Age of Russian music. <3

I bet 5 virtual dollars that she might bring up Glazunov's name one time... 

I actually expect not to learn very much in class today because I know it all already. LOL :lol: But I'll look for a gem or two of secret knowledge.


----------



## Blancrocher

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I actually expect not to learn very much in class today because I know it all already. LOL :lol: But I'll look for a gem or two of secret knowledge.


If you get the chance, could you ask your teacher whether it's true that Glazunov sucked alcohol through a tube from a bottle hidden behind his desk during classes he taught at the conservatory?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Glazunov


----------



## Aramis

violadude said:


> Well, I don't mean to be some kind of attention seeker or anything but I gotta let this out somewhere.
> 
> I'm depressed as s***. I don't know if it's clinical depression or what, because I haven't been diagnosed or anything, but it feels like it and it's been getting worse over the past 2 or 3 years. I feel like my life has no meaning anymore. It's just me sleeping, and then trying to find something to entertain/distract myself until I feel tired enough to sleep again. It has no direction, no purpose, no plan...just an endless void of whatever.
> 
> Sometimes music doesn't even help anymore. So many nights lately I've tried to have a night of just listening to music but I can't concentrate and it just ends up annoying me. And then I start feeling anxiety over the fact that I don't know when I'm going to die and I could die any minute without listening to all the music I want to listen to, so then I force myself to listen to it and it ends up being 2X as annoying. I try to compose music but everything I write nowadays comes out as s***. I even skipped my last lesson because I didn't want to show her anything I wrote because it's all s***. And now I don't even want to face her this week because I have no good excuse for skipping other than being stupid and self-concious.
> 
> Speaking of lessons, school in general seems pointless. I live 2 hours away from my school and it feels like every freaking day I travel two hours just to have someone talk at me for a few hours and then I travel 2 hours back and proceed with my monotonous home life. Wash, Rinse, Repeat. I've been in college for nearly 4 years now and I STILL feel lonely as f*** there. Somehow, I missed the big party where everyone became best buddies. I should feel like I'm about to be an alumni of Cornish College of the Arts but I just feel like a f****** outsider that's permitted to crawl around the school for a while every day.
> 
> In fact, no matter where I go, I feel like an outsider. It doesn't matter what it is, High school, college, music groups I try to join, political groups I try to join, , even my own family sometimes I just can't seem to connect with people and it's been so discouraging over the years that most of the time I don't even feel like I want to connect with people anymore. I don't want to try. It's a waste of time. I either have to spend my whole life worrying about whether I am socially accepted, or I have to just say f*** everyone, it doesn't matter. Usually I end up choosing the latter because I just get so fed up with worrying about whether I'm holding my own in a social situation or not. But then I regret it in the long run because I end up feeling lonely, but what do I even do about it?
> 
> I know I'm fairy well liked on here, but this is the internet. Here, I can think about what to say as long as I want before I say it. I don't have to worry about how my gestures are coming across, how the inflection in my voice is coming across, if I'm looking someone in the eye or not. I can just take the time to carefully type what I want to type and without that luxury in real time, I honestly have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to interaction with other people.
> 
> Obviously, I do have my girlfriend even though we're not actually together together right now, but my stupid depressed feelings aren't helping much with her either. For example, today (I only have one 1 hour and a half long class at school starting at 6) it was about 2 PM and she was telling me that I should get up and get ready for the day (trying to be cute and happy about it) and I was just like, "I don't need to get ready for the day". It made her upset because she was just trying to be nice or whatever, but I was seriously annoyed. Not at her necessarily, just at life. I was just thinking "Get ready for the day? Get ready for what day?? All I'm going to do is ride the bus for a total of 4 hours for one stupid class where I'm going to be doing meaningless things for an hour and a half and then I'm going to come home, eat myself into a coma and then wait for the next day of school to commence. I don't need to "get ready" for that!" But then the fact that I made her upset made me even more angry and frustrated, so much so that my stomach started to burn, my heart started to race and now I just feel sick.
> 
> I actually really really want a job. Then, I could at least feel like I am doing SOMETHING. But lo and behold, no one is biting. My dad says I need to actually go in and talk to the people who I want jobs from but the few times I tried that, I felt completely stupid and from the looks I got, I probably actually sounded completely stupid.
> 
> Everything I used to find joyful in life is close to becoming a drug that has lost its potency. I really have no excitement about anything and most days I don't even feel like getting out of bed. I know that's a tired cliche, but it's also an accurate one. Why should I anyway? Nothing is going to happen. The only thing I possibly have excitement for is the possibility of moving to Australia with my girlfriend, but the one thing I feel excited about is also a huge source of anxiety for me because it will be so hard to be away from my parents for that long (I really love my parents despite not always feeling connected to them) and after the whole government shutdown debacle, I am not sure how stable the USA is at the moment. I would hate to move to another country, leave them behind and then something horrible happen here and not be able to get back to see them.
> 
> I just don't know anymore. I'm sorry for being emo and s*** but this is pretty much the only place I feel ok about letting these things out, and I really need to today.


NOW HEAR ME YOU'RE THE TIGER YOU'RE THE PRINCESS AND LET THEM TREAT YOU AS SUCH ROCKY 3 BOMBA BOMBA CONQUER THE WORLD CONQUER THE SWORD YEAH COWBOYS FROM HELL

Hope this helps.

Also, many of your problems you describe here are very nice problems to have. The kind of problems that are so much more in your head that in reality that you just have to lie down, think of them in the proper way and they're gone. It surely isn't nice to feel outsider, but the fact is that you're part of the academic community and if you decide to take advantage of this fact and forget about the "outsider" fancies, the chances are that you will easily "enter the club". It's silly what you wrote about not coming out of bed because "nothing will happen" anyway. You decide if something will happen and from what I can tell, you have more than enough possibilities to make things happen.


----------



## mstar

Blancrocher said:


> If you get the chance, could you ask your teacher whether it's true that Glazunov sucked alcohol through a tube from a bottle hidden behind his desk during classes he taught at the conservatory?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Glazunov


I believe it to be true. Sorry! :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Blancrocher said:


> If you get the chance, could you ask your teacher whether it's true that Glazunov sucked alcohol through a tube from a bottle hidden behind his desk during classes he taught at the conservatory?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Glazunov


Sigh, yes, it's true, I don't doubt it. But Glazunov didn't die an alcoholic, he eventually married a woman that took good care of him in his last years.

I lost the bet, she didn't talk about Glazunov. She barely had time to talk about even 2 composers, Mussorgsky and Tchaikovsky were the center of focus. She talked about the rivalry of Tchaikovsky and the Five, which I'm glad was brought up.

I learned something new! A new term which I can use from now on when talking about the Russians:

*Coloristic harmony* - harmonies that don't depend on their _functional _purpose in music, and thus have no need to resolve. They can be a series of chords, or singular chords that stand on their own, which simply give a feeling without anything to do with voice leading, resolutions, or other such features of tonal music. _This is basically a predecessor of Impressionism._ You can thank the amateur Russian Mighty Handful for starting this trend in their music, which was adored by the French (Debussy and the rest).


----------



## clavichorder

Aramis said:


> NOW HEAR ME YOU'RE THE TIGER YOU'RE THE PRINCESS AND LET THEM TREAT YOU AS SUCH ROCKY 3 BOMBA BOMBA CONQUER THE WORLD CONQUER THE SWORD YEAH COWBOYS FROM HELL
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Also, many of your problems you describe here are very nice problems to have. The kind of problems that are so much more in your head that in reality that you just have to lie down, think of them in the proper way and they're gone. It surely isn't nice to feel outsider, but the fact is that you're part of the academic community and if you decide to take advantage of this fact and forget about the "outsider" fancies, the chances are that you will easily "enter the club". It's silly what you wrote about not coming out of bed because "nothing will happen" anyway. You decide if something will happen and from what I can tell, you have more than enough possibilities to make things happen.


I find this an insensitive post. "Just lie down and think of them in the right way," easier said than done. Not helpful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pssst, H., the "golden age" is Scriabin, Myaskovsky, Schnittke, Gubaidulina.


----------



## jani

AAArrggghhhh... I still have to wait five months before i hear the greatest piece of art ever made live, ( Beethovens 9th), i can't buy tickets before January.


----------



## Aramis

clavichorder said:


> "Just lie down and think of them in the right way," easier said than done.


Everything is easier said than done, which doesn't mean it must be truely difficult. And regarding the post being insensitive, I think there is not much need to be sensitive when piercing a illusionary bubble - it may disappear or not, but there is little danger of hurting the person living inside it, unless that person holds the bubble dear.


----------



## EricABQ

A drunk driver ran a red light and smashed into my step daughter's car last night. The daughter is fine, car is most likely totaled. 

My wife is very stressed out because we are in Albuquerque and she is in Tallahassee. Fortunately her dad is only a couple of hours away from her so he headed over to help her out. 

It's all part of growing up, I told her. She wasn't hurt and the wreck wasn't her fault, so it's just one of life's hassles.


----------



## peeyaj

I'm going to Japan on November 10.


----------



## mstar

^^^^ Lucky!  

I'm going to be doing work all day today to make up for the weekend.... *groan*


----------



## Winterreisender

Yesterday I made the pilgrimage to Bonn to visit Beethoven's house. I was very moved to see the place where the master himself was born. I also went to Trier yesterday to see some fascinating Roman sites. I had to spend about 10 hours riding the German "Nahverkehr" trains to make this trip affordable and doable in a day... the things I do for tourism!

Next weekend I'm off to Hamburg where I will pay Brahms and Telemann a visit


----------



## Blancrocher

Winterreisender said:


> Yesterday I made the pilgrimage to Bonn to visit Beethoven's house. I was very moved to see the place where the master himself was born.


Sounds like a wonderful trip! You remind me, by the way, of Wagner's amusing story about going to see the man himself:

http://users.belgacom.net/wagnerlibrary/prose/wagpilg.htm

It won't take up much of your travel time, though, I fear!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> Next weekend I'm off to Hamburg where I will pay Brahms and Telemann a visit


Is it not the performance of the German Requiem that you are going to attend?


----------



## Winterreisender

SiegendesLicht said:


> Is it not the performance of the German Requiem that you are going to attend?


I was actually just planning on some sightseeing... but now you mention it, Brahms Requiem wouldn't be a bad idea. I assume it is on Allerheiligen? What are the details of this concert of which you speak?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> I was actually just planning on some sightseeing... but now you mention it, Brahms Requiem wouldn't be a bad idea. I assume it is on Allerheiligen? What are the details of this concert of which you speak?


I was mistaken, it's only on November 9th, not next weekend, at Katharinenkirche Hamburg. I just rememeber seeing a poster for it while I was there.

And sightseeing in Hamburg sounds great. I love that city. Lots of space and lots of water *sigh* Do you have any definte plans of what you are going to see?


----------



## Winterreisender

SiegendesLicht said:


> And sightseeing in Hamburg sounds great. I love that city. Lots of space and lots of water *sigh* Do you have any definte plans of what you are going to see?


I want to see the Brahms Museum and the Telemann Museum... so not exactly the most mainstream attractions but I always enjoy classical music tourism whenever possible. Other than that, I don't know really. Can you recommend anything?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> Can you recommend anything?


Personally I am not very much into museums, more into architecture and nature. The whole Binnen- and Außenalster and Rathaus area is very beautiful









especially at night (I make it a point to take a walk around both lakes whenever I visit the city). Then there is the Sankt Michaelis church with its organs (I don't know if there are any upcoming concerts there), the old warehousing discrict _Speicherstadt_ (nice architecture and canals, sort of a North German Venice), the almost completed _Elbphilarmonie_, rising out of the Elbe like a giant ship, the Planten und Blomen park and the famous Hagenbeck Zoo if you have time for that.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

You can also climb on top of Sankt Michaelis' dome and get a good look at the city from above. And if you want to get a feel of what Hamburg is all about (yeah, I am starting to sound like a tour guide here), take a round trip on the Elbe in one of the small boats that serve as public transportation. The great river, the wind in your hair, the port, the docks, the huge ocean-going container ships passing by - that is pretty much the essence of Hamburg.


----------



## AndreasFink

SiegendesLicht said:


> Personally I am not very much into museums, more into architecture and nature. The whole Binnen- and Außenalster and Rathaus area is very beautiful
> 
> View attachment 27350
> 
> 
> especially at night (I make it a point to take a walk around both lakes whenever I visit the city). Then there is the Sankt Michaelis church with its organs (I don't know if there are any upcoming concerts there), the old warehousing discrict _Speicherstadt_ (nice architecture and canals, sort of a North German Venice), the almost completed _Elbphilarmonie_, rising out of the Elbe like a giant ship, the Planten und Blomen park and the famous Hagenbeck Zoo if you have time for that.


To be honest, it was me who noticed then this wonderful rainbow.


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> You can also climb on top of Sankt Michaelis' dome and get a good look at the city from above. And if you want to get a feel of what Hamburg is all about (yeah, I am starting to sound like a tour guide here), take a round trip on the Elbe in one of the small boats that serve as public transportation. The great river, the wind in your hair, the port, the docks, the huge ocean-going container ships passing by - that is pretty much the essence of Hamburg.


Well "Hummel,Hummel" for goodness sake !


----------



## jani

peeyaj said:


> I'm going to Japan on November 10.


Shake hands and take photos with, Cloud,sephiroth and pickathu for me.


----------



## jani

Still one day left to read to the entrance exams.

Arrrggghhhh
46 pages about cleantech and how Finlands labor market is gonna change to year 2030 and how its gonna look at 2030.

Then 56 pages on how Finlands newspaper industry is reacting to the techological changes on english.

I should have started reading earlier.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Still one day left to read to the entrance exams.
> 
> Arrrggghhhh
> 46 pages about cleantech and how Finlands labor market is gonna change to year 2030 and how its gonna look at 2030.
> 
> Then 56 pages on how Finlands newspaper industry is reacting to the techological changes on english.
> 
> I should have started reading earlier.


No kidding? Is it possible that reading the material as soon as you had it, then _reviewing_ it now would have been Better Business Practice? Ahh, never mind; cramming is the Standard Method, eh? It won't stick in memory long, but it can last long enough for the exam.

Another grump from

_The Grumpy Geezer_


----------



## jani

Ukko said:


> No kidding? Is it possible that reading the material as soon as you had it, then _reviewing_ it now would have been Better Business Practice? Ahh, never mind; cramming is the Standard Method, eh? It won't stick in memory long, but it can last long enough for the exam.
> 
> Another grump from
> 
> _The Grumpy Geezer_


I did some reviewing, but not enough, because i had gotten used to passing all school exams without minimal reading etc...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So...

I have this music history paper I have to write for a class, and the guidelines are such: write about any work of the Romantic or 20th century, and write anything about it, as long as you don't write a composer biography.

You know what this means...

Do you all dare me to write a legitimate paper about a composition by Glazunov?


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I did some reviewing, but not enough, because i had gotten used to passing all school exams without minimal reading etc...


Ah yes, that was my routine too, in secondary school. But it isn't good enough jani; you end up not _knowing_ the things you've been given the opportunity to know. It's called coasting. Time enough to coast when you retire.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> I did some reviewing, but not enough, because i had gotten used to passing all school exams without minimal reading etc...


You won't pass English using "gotten".


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do you all dare me to write a legitimate paper about a composition by Glazunov?


>>>>>>>>>









Go for it!

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So...
> 
> I have this music history paper I have to write for a class, and the guidelines are such: write about any work of the Romantic or 20th century, and write anything about it, as long as you don't write a composer biography.
> 
> You know what this means...
> 
> Do you all dare me to write a legitimate paper about a composition by Glazunov?


No Glazunov, you write a paper for us from your new favorite composer *JEAN SIBELIUS*.


----------



## jani

Ukko said:


> Ah yes, that was my routine too, in secondary school. But it isn't good enough jani; you end up not _knowing_ the things you've been given the opportunity to know. It's called coasting. Time enough to coast when you retire.


Ya, i did it even on vocational school because i got good grades from 8-10/ B's to A+.
Now i know that my beloved memory won't let me down.
Now i just need some coffee and BEETHOVEN TO LIFT MY SPIRIT!
And now i am gonna start reading!


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday the isle of Texel was hit by a storm (Beaufort 11 - 12) and I got stuck on the ferry from 10 a.m till 12.30 p.m. The captain said on the intercom that the ship would stay in the harbour. Close to our house three poplar trees were disrooted. My wife thought an earthquacke was happening when the road bricks started to move. With 12 Beaufort the air is full of horizontally spraying seawater. All the windows of the ferry got covered with whitening salt. There are reports that this was the heaviest storm in Holland since 1976...


----------



## Ukko

More of the sun's energy is 'sticking' on our world. There will be more shitstorms like that one, when some of that energy goes kinetic. Just sayin'...


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday the isle of Texel was hit by a storm (Beaufort 11 - 12) and I got stuck on the ferry from 10 a.m till 12.30 p.m. The captain said on the intercom that the ship would stay in the harbour. Close to our house three poplar trees were disrooted. My wife thought an earthquacke was happening when the road bricks started to move. With 12 Beaufort the air is full of horizontally spraying seawater. All the widows of the ferry got covered with whitening salt. There are reports that this was the heaviest storm in Holland since 1976...


It's been bad in Britain too. It must have been alarming. Glad you're home now.


----------



## jani

Ukko said:


> More of the sun's energy is 'sticking' on our world. There will be more shitstorms like that one, when some of that energy goes kinetic. Just sayin'...


Just out of curiosity why did you change your username as a Finnish one. 
Ukko stands for a man,guy,dude,husband ( on somecases)


----------



## Crudblud

Someone (I do not know who) has filed copyright infringement claims on three of my original works which I uploaded to Soundcloud. I'm not entirely sure how this could have happened and can only assume it's some sort of troll, but I have to make a formal dispute of these claims, otherwise my account could be terminated.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Just out of curiosity why did you change your username as a Finnish one.
> Ukko stands for a man,guy,dude,husband ( on somecases)


Apparently, ukko has umpteen meanings. I'm going with geezer.


----------



## Cheyenne

I got a 10/10 for a Dutch essay, and though normally I would keep these frivolous trivialities to myself, I have been feeling distinctly satisfied with it because it signifies something quite important - to wit, that my Dutch, though far from great, may in fact have some qualities worth savoring. I had to write the essay on the spot in about 40 minutes, assisted only by a book I thought horrendous and a second-rate pen, but the end result is surprisingly.. 'effective'. It has something Conradian - the style, that is - though it is, naturally, significantly less impressive. Maybe, someday, I can do something similar: for now it is not worth pondering, because even aspiring to would be futile. 

Conrad never did feel like an English writer. His books were, like himself, true foreigners. Not a phrase in his perfectly polished prose felt veritably English: there was always something strange, alien, otherworldly, about it. I don't think any man has ever written something even in the proximity of his works, stylistically and perhaps even artistically. Only Theodor Dreiser has the same distinction, in terms of prose, but nevertheless he feels like merely an eccentric native; Conrad simply doesn't belong. Nobody else would write a paragraph like this: 

"It is only some such train of thought, or rather of feeling, that can in a measure explain the aim of the attempt, made in the tale which follows, to present and unrestful episode in the obscure lives of a few individuals out of all the disregarded multitude of the bewildered, the simple, and the voiceless. For, if any part of truth dwells in the beliefs confessed above, it becomes evident that there is not a place of splendor or a dark corner of the earth that does not deserve, if only a passing glance of wonder and pity."

And yet it is so wonderful, so lucid, so beautiful! It is unfortunate we don't have more men like him - men who never spoke the language they wrote in natively. Nabokov is mentioned often, but he is not an entirely legitimate example. Does anybody know another?


----------



## Ukko

Well, what you quoted is certainly awkward enough to be by a non-English speaker.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Waarom moest jij in het nederlands een proefschrift schrijven?

Not many people find our language worth learning, even those who live in The Netherlands!


----------



## Ingélou

I loved Conrad when I was young, but now I find his style a bit laboured. But his characters - as seen in, say, 'Under Western Eyes', or 'The Rover' - are well-drawn and engage the reader. 

It's an interesting idea, that writers working outside their native language have to pick & choose more carefully, but I prefer a simpler and more idiomatic style now. 

But congratulations on your good result, Cheyenne. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

emiellucifuge said:


> Waarom moest jij in het nederlands een proefschrift schrijven?
> 
> Not many people find our language worth learning, even those who live in The Netherlands!


Eén taal is nooit genoeg. Want hij kon!

That probably explains why so many Dutch speak excellent English.


----------



## Cheyenne

emiellucifuge said:


> Waarom moest jij in het nederlands een proefschrift schrijven?
> 
> Not many people find our language worth learning, even those who live in The Netherlands!


It was merely a book report, but my teacher prefers to call it an essay. I find the language ugly and lacking in aesthetic merit, and it certainly isn't worth learning.



Ukko said:


> Well, what you quoted is certainly awkward enough to be by a non-English speaker.


That discrepancy is present in nearly everything he wrote, but there is something strangely effective about it. The quoted passage was from a preface to one of his earlier novels: he still developed a great deal afterwards.



Ingélou said:


> I loved Conrad when I was young, but now I find his style a bit laboured. But his characters - as seen in, say, 'Under Western Eyes', or 'The Rover' - are well-drawn and engage the reader.


Heart of Darkness was among the first novels I read, and it had a devestating effect. I read little afterwards but got interested in him again after reading H.L. Mencken's piece on him from A Book of Prefaces. Mencken himself was a great stylist too, and worth quoting:

"His moving impulse is no flabby yearning to teach, to expound, to make simple; it is that "obscure inner necessity" of which Conrad tells us, the irresistible creative passion of a genuine artist, standing spell-bound before the impenetrable enigma that is life, enamoured by the strange beauty that plays over its sordidness, challenged to a wondering and half-terrified sort of representation of what passes understanding."

Thanks from the congratulations 

And, more good news: thursday I'm going to a performance of Mahler's second symphony! Jansons/RCO will be playing, and my mother will accompany me. Hopefully she'll like it too. All she said about Bruckner's 8th symphony was that it "sure was bombastic."


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to see the musical Les Miserables this weekend. I'm very excited! It was supposed to be a date night for my husband and I, but we were late in ordering tickets, so there weren't two seats available. He told me to go and enjoy myself while he hangs out at home with the kids


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert tonight (Tuesday), concert Thursday, concert Sunday, concert next Friday... 4 concerts in the span of 11 days... that _I'm_ playing in... not to mention other concerts I want to _watch _in the next few weeks too...



Let the madness BEGIN! :cheers:


----------



## EricABQ

It has been a fairly stressful week or so, so I treated myself to a bottle of Highland Park 18 Year Old and am planning to enjoy a few pours tonight.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I'm going to see the musical Les Miserables this weekend. I'm very excited! It was supposed to be a date night for my husband and I, but we were late in ordering tickets, so there weren't two seats available. He told me to go and enjoy myself while he hangs out at home with the kids


Hope Kitty's doin' well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just found out there's a piano roll recording of Glazunov performing his very own 2nd piano sonata at my Music Library....

On LP.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

BUT HOLY CRAP I GOTTA HEAR THAT!! A WINDOW INTO HIS MUSICAL WORLD!!!!! I'VE ALWAYS WONDERED HOW HE INTERPRETED HIS OWN MUSIC!


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Hope Kitty's doin' well.


He's doing very well, thank you so much for asking. We tried to keep him restricted to the basement but he insists on hanging with the family upstairs  So that's a good sign I think. His outer stitches are coming loose, but the vet says that's ok since he has inner stitches as well.

I think the rest of "what's going on in life" was covered elsewhere on the forum. Otherwise, just looking forward to getting my little ones out trick or treating tomorrow night!


----------



## Sonata

Cheyenne said:


> ions
> 
> And, more good news: thursday I'm going to a performance of Mahler's second symphony! Jansons/RCO will be playing, and my mother will accompany me. Hopefully she'll like it too. All she said about Bruckner's 8th symphony was that it "sure was bombastic."


Mahler's second live? I am VERY jealous. My first listen to that symphony was one of the most moving and memorable musical experiences I've ever had. Do enjoy and give us a report!


----------



## jani

Great video!
I suggest that if you wana skill that you wana learn watch this video!


----------



## TxllxT

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday the isle of Texel was hit by a storm (Beaufort 11 - 12) and I got stuck on the ferry from 10 a.m till 12.30 p.m. The captain said on the intercom that the ship would stay in the harbour. Close to our house three poplar trees were disrooted. My wife thought an earthquacke was happening when the road bricks started to move. With 12 Beaufort the air is full of horizontally spraying seawater. All the windows of the ferry got covered with whitening salt. There are reports that this was the heaviest storm in Holland since 1976...


It seems that we need a new scale for registrating the force of a storm. 12 Beaufort ('hurricane') means 63 knots or 117 km/h. On Texel however the windgusts went up to 88 knots or 163 km/h. There is an airfield on Texel where the windmeter reached its extreme top: 70 knots. Not enough headroom anymore for the storms of nowadays.


----------



## EricABQ

A follow up to the post about the drunk driver that ran into my step-daughter.

According to the police report, he blew a .20 on the breathalyzer (2 1/2 times the legal limit.) He also totaled three cars (his own plus the two people he hit.) 

I'm pretty sure that dude wishes he could take a Mulligan on that whole night.

As far as we go, the insurance gave us more for the car than I was expecting they would, and it was enough for her to get a decent used car, so all in all just a minor hassle.


----------



## Sonata

EricABQ said:


> A follow up to the post about the drunk driver that ran into my step-daughter.
> 
> According to the police report, he blew a .20 on the breathalyzer (2 1/2 times the legal limit.) He also totaled three cars (his own plus the two people he hit.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that dude wishes he could take a Mulligan on that whole night.
> 
> As far as we go, the insurance gave us more for the car than I was expecting they would, and it was enough for her to get a decent used car, so all in all just a minor hassle.


my goodness! I didn't hear about this. Is your stepdaughter ok?


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> A follow up to the post about the drunk driver that ran into my step-daughter.
> 
> According to the police report, he blew a .20 on the breathalyzer (2 1/2 times the legal limit.) He also totaled three cars (his own plus the two people he hit.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that dude wishes he could take a Mulligan on that whole night.
> 
> As far as we go, the insurance gave us more for the car than I was expecting they would, and it was enough for her to get a decent used car, so all in all just a minor hassle.


I expect the insurance companies involved to get after that driver for compensation; hope he's well insured, and prepared for a hefty premium increase when/if he gets his license back.


----------



## EricABQ

Ukko said:


> I expect the insurance companies involved to get after that driver for compensation; hope he's well insured, and prepared for a hefty premium increase when/if he gets his license back.


Yeah, he's not going to be in the best finnancial shape for quite awhile. If his insurance company even agrees to keep him, his rates will be off the charts.


----------



## Cheyenne

It was very nice hearing it live, even if the performance wasn't among the best. The playing was flawless, and some elements - including the great coda - were handled very well, but the opening movement felt like a dull prelude to the proceedings and the second movement lacked a little lyricism. 

My mother though the singing was neat, and she liked the passage where "the violins were played like guitars", and the 'cute little flutes' were also a favorite of hers; however, she never did give a full impression of the piece, and I doubt it left too much of an impression musically. Too bad.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight was a magnificent night at the School of Music. Tonight was held the Finals Round of the 2013 Concerto Competition, and I watched the whole thing, 9 contestants. 3rd Prize went to our very own _flutist!! _She did an amazing job with the Liebermann Concerto, it was so well-deserved. I'm not sure there's been a placement of a flutist in the top 3 here at our University in a _very _long time, so it was a special, even historic, event. 2nd prize was a surprise which went to a Soprano who sang a long poem for voice and orchestra. I guess it's been a long time since a singer was placed too. But last but not least, the greatest event of the night, 1st prize went to a pianist who did a PHENOMENAL performance of the PROKOFIEV PIANO CONCERTO NO. 3!! He was literally so good, he made the piano go out of tune with his piano smashing: after his performance, all other contestants had to suffer with a mid-range key which went out of tune and was very audibly so. I think it was an F sharp... tritone from the PC's key of C major... not surprising for Prokofiev's writing style! :lol: But do you realize what this means?? Winners of this competition will perform with my university's orchestra next year, and that means I have a legitimate chance of play my first EVER Prokofiev orchestral work if I'm rostered to play it next year! I'm beside myself with excitement!! And yet I must wait a whole year until that will be decided... _but I will hope!!!_


----------



## mstar

Speaking of piano tuning, mine's been out of tune for three weeks or more now. That means I can't play Chopin Op. 32 No. 2 without cringing. My pedal is squeaking, the high e flat rings, I can't play the c minor chords of any Beethoven sonata without having it sound like Stravinsky on a bad day, etc. 
I need the tuner....


----------



## DrKilroy

mstar said:


> Speaking of piano tuning, mine's been out of tune for three weeks or more now.


Mine hasn't been tuned for like three _years_. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

Ours (she said smugly) is to be tuned on Monday. We have it tuned every six months, and it usually really seems to need it.


----------



## mstar

What kinds of pianos do you have (@ingelou & kilroy)? 

Mine is a nice black Yamaha upright, from about 15 years ago. When I have a house of my own, though, I want a nice Steinway grand....


----------



## Crudblud

I think if I had a piano I would only have it tuned if I had to have it restrung. Cheaper that way, and more interesting.


----------



## DrKilroy

Mine is an old Legnica upright - classic Polish piano.  It is hard to play softly on it, but it's OK for my practice at the moment. If I want to play an already polished-up piece on a better instrument, I just go to a music school nearby. I have already finished it, but teachers there like me, so there's no problem. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kopachris

Guess who just found extra mixes of Queen songs on Spotify. 

Instrumental of Seven Seas of Rhye, guitar & vocal of I'm In Love With My Car, backing track of You're My Best Friend, acapella of the operatic section from Bohemian Rhapsody, and a couple others. Apparently, they're part of the 40th anniversary box set thing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've just read BurningDesire's post about KanyeWest's Yeezus album and decided to take a listen on YouTube, hoping that this time _maybe_ there would be something to my taste. Now I feel like someone has taken a dump into my mind and I need something to get it clean. Never, never again, I swear!


----------



## Ingélou

A tribute to :tiphat: BurningDesire's powers of persuasion, and to your :tiphat: open-mindedness, anyway.


----------



## mstar

My piano NEEDS TO BE TUNED ASAP. I'M GETTING MIGRAINES FROM CHOPIN, AND _THAT_ IS NOT NORMAL.

I also need to download Finale. I've got a few things on my mind....


----------



## Aramis

mstar said:


> MI'M GETTING MIGRAINES FROM CHOPIN, AND _THAT_ IS NOT NORMAL


Absolutely, migraines are not infectious. You shouldn't get it from Chopin even if you drink from the same glass. Definitely not normal.


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Absolutely, migraines are not infectious. You shouldn't get it from Chopin even if you drink from the same glass. Definitely not normal.


Migraines can be transmitted via sound waves, and even from light reflected from a music score. Alkan's music is reputed to be particularly dangerous.


----------



## mstar

Aramis said:


> Absolutely, migraines are not infectious. You shouldn't get it from Chopin even if you drink from the same glass. Definitely not normal.


:lol: Certainly so, Aramis. After all, I've made sure to place my cup in the _left_ corner, lest Chopin mistake it for his.


----------



## Sonata

I had a wonderful time at the Les Miserables performance last night. I ordered the original London Cast recording of the musical this morning . I also have future designs on the novel, the movie that came out last year, and the piano sheet music!


----------



## Vaneyes

"You go, girl!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I performed in a museum this evening! Just a tiny part of a chamber orchestra concert (piccolo in a single movement of a piece), but sweet regardless, and I was paid! My first ever paying gig of importance, and outside of my university (although it was certainly connected). I hung out with the flutist who was with me and her friends after the concert.

My heart is very heavy and thoughtful now... contemplating my emotions...


----------



## Itullian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I performed in a museum this evening! Just a tiny part of a chamber orchestra concert (piccolo in a single movement of a piece), but sweet regardless, and I was paid! My first ever paying gig of importance, and outside of my university (although it was certainly connected). I hung out with the flutist who was with me and her friends after the concert.
> 
> My heart is very heavy and thoughtful now... contemplating my emotions...


Congratulations.
That sounds like a wonderful experience.


----------



## jani

Went to an adult themed festival on the weekend with couple guy&girl friends, i was disappointed, it wasn't as extreme as they advertised etc...


----------



## jani

It's the day everyone loves the most MONDAY, i decided to grab my guitar and record some of my jamming sessions.


----------



## mstar

120 years ago, on November 6th, well, we the classical music enthusiasts may know.


----------



## Ingélou

Actually, I didn't know, but I know *you*, mstar, (sort of), so when I googled the date, I easily got the right fact... :lol:


----------



## Cheyenne

At least we can celebrate Robert Musil's birthday! Let us hope we all have _qualities_ :tiphat:


----------



## mstar

After pretending to be cheerful for my Religious Education class, I was able to slip my own prayer intention card into the stack. 

Tonight I will have to write several pages for World Civilization class. I know the teacher will not read them. Perhaps they will come out with more to do with passion than with Ancient China. 

I suppose I will go to sleep tonight without a tear in my eye! I would have already dried them out.


----------



## Lunasong

My son is in Beijing right now...


----------



## jani

Looking forward for tomorrow, good company and a bottle of Tequila!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You have some pretty exotic tastes, jani! Do you drink Svedka sometimes?

This week has been nice, not too busy. When I mean not so busy, I mean not so many things outside my schedule (which is packed anyhow). Also not much homework, just a few things, including a listening exam for music history tomorrow that I'm not too worried about. Concert tomorrow night, where I perform 4 minutes of music and that's it. >_< Next week the pace picks up again, and then... the mayhem of the Fall opera production will begin...  Be prepared to not see me post at all the 2 weeks before Thanksgiving, except maybe to WAGHAGHAGHAAGH in a short post here.


----------



## Ukko

except maybe to WAGHAGHAGHAAGH in a short post here.

I'd appreciate a few hyphens in there, so I can tell if you're going to Hagh or Gahg. There are remedies for the latter...


----------



## Taggart

Ukko said:


> except maybe to WAGHAGHAGHAAGH in a short post here.
> 
> I'd appreciate a few hyphens in there, so I can tell if you're going to Hagh or Gahg. There are remedies for the latter...


Don't you mean sauces? I thought it was a Klingon delicacy?


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You have some pretty exotic tastes, jani! Do you drink Svedka sometimes?
> 
> This week has been nice, not too busy. When I mean not so busy, I mean not so many things outside my schedule (which is packed anyhow). Also not much homework, just a few things, including a listening exam for music history tomorrow that I'm not too worried about. Concert tomorrow night, where I perform 4 minutes of music and that's it. >_< Next week the pace picks up again, and then... the mayhem of the Fall opera production will begin...  Be prepared to not see me post at all the 2 weeks before Thanksgiving, except maybe to WAGHAGHAGHAAGH in a short post here.


I don't have a huge knowledge with alcohol Huilu, i am buying that one because i know i like it.

Busy with music? That's great!
Just remember to relax whenever you can!


----------



## Kopachris

Taggart said:


> Don't you mean sauces? I thought it was a Klingon delicacy?


No, you're thinking of Gagh.


----------



## Tristan

On the day the most powerful storm to ever make landfall in recorded history happens, I have a dream about a hurricane hitting my home-town and I vividly remember seeing the powerful wind and rain and flooding. Just a little uncanny I think...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Taggart said:


> Don't you mean sauces? I thought it was a Klingon delicacy?


Revenge is a dish best served cold, methinks


----------



## Aramis

Tristan said:


> On the day the most powerful storm to ever make landfall in recorded history happens, I have a dream about a hurricane hitting my home-town and I vividly remember seeing the powerful wind and rain and flooding. Just a little uncanny I think...


Are you complaining that some people have something that you can only dream about?


----------



## Crudblud

I encountered a mookse, upon which happening I proclaimed: "egads, a mookse!"

then I got drunk and so you are reading this post


----------



## Forte

Tristan said:


> On the day the most powerful storm to ever make landfall in recorded history happens, I have a dream about a hurricane hitting my home-town and I vividly remember seeing the powerful wind and rain and flooding. Just a little uncanny I think...


You have to take into account the chances that someone in the world on any given night will dream about a hurricane though. Given there are seven billion people in the world and that a large fraction of them will fall asleep and dream something in 24 hours, those chances are probably somewhat high.

Also, today I tried out pants in front of the whole class that were meant for a hypothetical "10 ft tall man". I had fun embarrassing myself as they went up all the way to around my chest


----------



## Tristan

heh, I know, it was just a weird coincidence to me, especially since I've never had a dream about a storm or hurricane before. And the fact that the dream seemed so real. >.<



Aramis said:


> Are you complaining that some people have something that you can only dream about?


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> I encountered a mookse, upon which happening I proclaimed: "egads, a mookse!"
> 
> then I got drunk and so you are reading this post


Ahh, it's been far too long since I've turned to the bottle a little.


----------



## mstar

Augh, my friend pretty much just faked major depression to me. Again. Then I found out that she was lying about the whole thing. Again!!  

Too bad. Next time, I'm not going to be there to worry about her.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I just discovered this facebook app that I haven't been aware of at all, and it's called "Get revealed". Basically, it's an anonymous honesty question game where you have to answer awkward questions about people, or at least personal ones. I looked through some old question and answers, and apparently people think I'm a nice person, cool, a good friend, fun to be around, etc.(nice things in general which made me happy ) But I just got a message on my facebook saying I got a new question answered about me this evening, and the question was "Would you make-out with (Huilunsoittaja) for $10,000?" The person said yes...



I have to pay facebook MONEY to reveal who said that... :scold:

Oh anyhow, had a concert this evening, I played 4 minutes on a 2-hour concert. :lol: My 2nd Stravinsky piece, the Circus Polka (I played a piece for voice and chamber ensemble in October).


----------



## Ingélou

A nice quiet day. Three hours violin practice; a nice chicken casserole for tea, with blueberries & yoghurt for afters.
Oh - and this was the day that I decided for a change not to post anything at all on TalkClassical.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So I just discovered this facebook app that I haven't been aware of at all, and it's called "Get revealed". Basically, it's an anonymous honesty question game where you have to answer awkward questions about people, or at least personal ones. I looked through some old question and answers, and apparently people think I'm a nice person, cool, a good friend, fun to be around, etc.(nice things in general which made me happy ) But I just got a message on my facebook saying I got a new question answered about me this evening, and the question was "Would you make-out with (Huilunsoittaja) for $10,000?" The person said yes...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pay facebook MONEY to reveal who said that... :scold:
> 
> Oh anyhow, had a concert this evening, I played 4 minutes on a 2-hour concert. :lol: My 2nd Stravinsky piece, the Circus Polka (I played a piece for voice and chamber ensemble in October).


Just to let you know those type of apps are usually scams. I've done a similar one and I know for a fact some of the answers I was getting were bogus and some of the answers other people were getting from me were also things I had not said.


----------



## Chrythes

Crudblud said:


> I encountered a mookse, upon which happening I proclaimed: "egads, a mookse!"
> 
> then I got drunk and so you are reading this post


I tried Google, but I am still not sure what mookse mean!


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Just to let you know those type of apps are usually scams. I've done a similar one and I know for a fact some of the answers I was getting were bogus and some of the answers other people were getting from me were also things I had not said.


Aha! Must be because real people don't say enough interesting things that cause money to be 'contributed', eh?


----------



## Chrythes

Ukko said:


> Aha! Must be because real people don't say enough interesting things that cause money to be 'contributed', eh?


Or maybe they say things that are too mean and Facebook doesn't want you to lose any friends.


----------



## violadude

Well I was feeling a little better about life until I heard about what happened in the Philippines. Now I just feel like going in my room, turning off the lights and just laying down. 

Mass deaths literally make me feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Chrythes

Everyday is a mass death, around 153,000 leave us during those 24 hours.


----------



## violadude

Chrythes said:


> Everyday is a mass death, around 153,000 leave us during those 24 hours.


Oh gee, that makes me feel better 

Ya I understand that. I guess it just feels different when the mass deaths are concentrated in one particular area.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Well I was feeling a little better about life until I heard about what happened in the Philippines. Now I just feel like going in my room, turning off the lights and just laying down.
> 
> Mass deaths literally make me feel sick to my stomach


I hope member peeyaj is ok, he's from Philippines if I remember right.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> I hope member peeyaj is ok, h*e's from Philippines if I remember right.*


 Oh my goodness, has anyone heard from him lately?!


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> Oh my goodness, has anyone heard from him lately?!


Last activity was November 7th.


----------



## Crudblud

Chrythes said:


> I tried Google, but I am still not sure what mookse mean!


Only James Joyce can know for sure.


----------



## EricABQ

Got about %50 of my Christmas shopping done today. I'll knock the rest out next weekend. 

I always like to be done in November, makes the season much less stressful that way.


----------



## mstar

Perhaps it's the weather, but I've been getting sick often lately.... Found myself fatigued today, and my sense of time is all mixed up!  Hopefully everything is alright soon. I have no idea _why_ this is happening, though....


----------



## Ingélou

mstar said:


> Perhaps it's the weather, but I've been getting sick often lately.... Found myself fatigued today, and my sense of time is all mixed up!  Hopefully everything is alright soon. I have no idea _why_ this is happening, though....


Are you going outside enough and connecting with the natural light cycle? And keeping regular sleep times? It's easy to lose your circadian rhythms... 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

EricABQ said:


> Got about %50 of my Christmas shopping done today. I'll knock the rest out next weekend.
> 
> I always like to be done in November, makes the season much less stressful that way.


Has it ever happened to you that you found out someone either didn't want a gift you bought for them a month earlier, or you found out someone else bought the same gift and didn't know you already did?


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has it ever happened to you that you found out someone either didn't want a gift you bought for them a month earlier, or you found out someone else bought the same gift and didn't know you already did?


That is a frightening thought. 
All I ever want, though, as a gift on Christmas is one of three things: 
1. My piano tuned. At least this year I do! 
2. Money. Gift cards, etc.! It solves the mentioned problem - people already have gotten the gift, but they always seem to want _more_!! :lol: 
3. *Chocolate.* That or a concert. But I'm thinking chocolate.... :lol: Costs less of #2 up there


----------



## EricABQ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has it ever happened to you that you found out someone either didn't want a gift you bought for them a month earlier, or you found out someone else bought the same gift and didn't know you already did?


Well, if they don't want the gift I got them, that's not really my problem. I make a good faith effort to buy good gifts, if they don't want it, I don't really care. And, I think most people keep it to themselves if they don't like something.

If I give them something that someone else gave them, I give them the receipt and they return it. That's actually happened, but not often.


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Perhaps it's the weather, but I've been getting sick often lately.... Found myself fatigued today, and my sense of time is all mixed up!  Hopefully everything is alright soon. I have no idea _why_ this is happening, though....


Too much Talk Classical?


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, if they don't want the gift I got them, that's not really my problem. I make a good faith effort to buy good gifts, if they don't want it, I don't really care. And, I think most people keep it to themselves if they don't like something.
> 
> If I give them something that someone else gave them, I give them the receipt and they return it. That's actually happened, but not often.


*Just say no* to receipts, and suggest they try re-gifting.


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> That is a frightening thought.
> All I ever want, though, as a gift on Christmas is one of three things:
> 1. My piano tuned. At least this year I do!
> 2. Money. Gift cards, etc.! It solves the mentioned problem - people already have gotten the gift, but they always seem to want _more_!! :lol:
> 3. *Chocolate.* That or a concert. But I'm thinking chocolate.... :lol: Costs less of #2 up there


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> Too much Talk Classical?


Actually haven't been on much for a while. Average posting is probably 0.000000000000001


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> Actually haven't been on much for a while. Average posting is probably 0.000000000000001


mstar's profile: "_Posts Per Day_: *4.36*"...

:lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Egad - my 'posts per day' average is 4.42...
Time I *got a life*!


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Egad - my 'posts per day' average is 4.42...
> Time I *got a life*!


You have one - on Talk Classical!


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> Egad - my 'posts per day' average is 4.42...
> Time I *got a life*!


COMPETITION INGENUE!!


----------



## Novelette

Hoping for restful sleep. It would be a nice change.

Time change has me completely off-kilter.


----------



## realdealblues

I haven't painted in a few years, but recently I've been wanting to paint again. I had a 3 day weekend and for the first time in quite a while didn't have anything going on so I decided to take a little time for myself and paint something. I wasn't totally happy with the way it came out but I also didn't think it was terrible so I thought I'd share it.



If I live to retirement age I hope to spend a good deal of it painting.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> I haven't painted in a few years, but recently I've been wanting to paint again. I had a 3 day weekend and for the first time in quite a while didn't have anything going on so I decided to take a little time for myself and paint something. I wasn't totally happy with the way it came out but I also didn't think it was terrible so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> 
> 
> If I live to retirement age I hope to spend a good deal of it painting.


I can't make out if it's a perspective problem or a turbulence problem, something is jarring about the left side. The shade of red in the cloud may be a digitizing thingy? I have just come in from a cold morning, so the cold in the painting transfers to me nicely.

And if 'constructive criticism' is _not_ what you had in mind, my apologies.


----------



## realdealblues

Ukko said:


> I can't make out if it's a perspective problem or a turbulence problem, something is jarring about the left side. The shade of red in the cloud may be a digitizing thingy? I have just come in from a cold morning, so the cold in the painting transfers to me nicely.
> 
> And if 'constructive criticism' is _not_ what you had in mind, my apologies.


I don't mind criticism. I just paint for fun and I'm far from considering myself any good at it...lol. There is a lot I'm still learning, especially when it comes to oils.

I took the picture from my phone and it's a little blurry, especially on the left side because I couldn't seem to get it all in focus.

As far as the color it hasn't dried yet so it will be lighter when it does. Although I admit, the red was darker than I had intended it to be.

I'm hoping my next one will be better but I have to wait a few weeks for this one to dry before I can put a new one on my easel.


----------



## jani

Getting a haircut tomorrow, just taking off a little.
This is the one i want, i took it last time too.


----------



## Cheyenne

jani said:


> Getting a haircut tomorrow, just taking off a little.
> This is the one i want, i took it last time too.


It's nice but so extravagant with all the little spike-things. I like restrained, sideways haircuts.

















Too bad all those giantic ones seem to be the thing right now:









That must cost a ton of hairgel.


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> It's nice but so extravagant with all the little spike-things. I like restrained, sideways haircuts.
> 
> View attachment 28414
> 
> 
> View attachment 28415
> 
> 
> Too bad all those giantic ones seem to be the thing right now:
> 
> View attachment 28416
> 
> 
> That must cost a ton of hairgel.


Whatever happened to the Ofay Afro?


----------



## Cheyenne

I've only known one guy with an afro. Got pretty angry when the barber cut most of it :lol: I think it's back to its original majesty now.


----------



## mstar

Western Regionals this Saturday, and I have three days to learn the revised version of the song, at last minute's notice! Working on it now....


----------



## jani

realdealblues said:


> I haven't painted in a few years, but recently I've been wanting to paint again. I had a 3 day weekend and for the first time in quite a while didn't have anything going on so I decided to take a little time for myself and paint something. I wasn't totally happy with the way it came out but I also didn't think it was terrible so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> 
> 
> If I live to retirement age I hope to spend a good deal of it painting.


Holysh*t its great!
How long have you been painting Realdealblues?


----------



## realdealblues

jani said:


> Holysh*t its great!
> How long have you been painting Realdealblues?


LOL! Thanks, man. I started out drawing in like Elementary School, but I didn't do any painting until High School. Since then I get to paint literally 1 or 2 paintings every 3 or 4 years...lol. The last time I painted anything was at least 4 years ago.

I usually paint in Watercolor or Acrylic but have always wanted to paint with Oils. I think this was my 3rd Oil Painting. That's why I say I'm still learning. Honestly in my entire life I've probably only painted 30 paintings, and I'm 33 years old. It's something I really would love to do more but I work long days and I play guitar and sing in 2 separate bands almost every weekend so it's just hard to find the time. Last weekend was one of those rare occasions where I literally had nothing to do, so I painted.

One day when my arthritis gets too bad in my fingers to play guitar I plan on spending all my time painting...lol. It's just something I enjoy doing. It's one of those things that when I'm doing it, nothing else exists. I don't think about anything. Don't care what's going on in the world or life. The only thing that exists in that moment is me and that canvas and it's just a peaceful place for me to go.


----------



## DrKilroy

You are apparently very talented! I like this painting a lot.  Is there anything more you could share with us?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## realdealblues

DrKilroy said:


> You are apparently very talented! I like this painting a lot.  Is there anything more you could share with us?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Thanks Dr. 

I have this one which was an acrylic.


----------



## realdealblues

DrKilroy said:


> You are apparently very talented! I like this painting a lot.  Is there anything more you could share with us?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


And a couple of quick sketches I did like 10 years ago...





I have a couple of other paintings somewhere. I'll try to find them tonight and scan them.


----------



## Taggart

realdealblues said:


> One day when my arthritis gets too bad in my fingers to play guitar I plan on spending all my time painting...lol. It's just something I enjoy doing. It's one of those things that when I'm doing it, nothing else exists. I don't think about anything. Don't care what's going on in the world or life. The only thing that exists in that moment is me and that canvas and it's just a peaceful place for me to go.


Your paintings are superb! Sorry to hear about your arthritis.

Quite coincidentally, we were at an exhibition of East Anglian Art and came across the paintings and tapestries of John Craske. he was disabled after the first world war and started painting. As his disabilities grew, he started to weave pictures. Most of his work is now in America so it was very unusual to see some of his work.

I'm glad you take pleasure in your work. You can also take pride in some excellent paintings. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Western Regionals this Saturday, and I have three days to learn the revised version of the song, at last minute's notice! Working on it now....


Good luck m.


----------



## realdealblues

Taggart said:


> Your paintings are superb! Sorry to hear about your arthritis.
> 
> Quite coincidentally, we were at an exhibition of East Anglian Art and came across the paintings and tapestries of John Craske. he was disabled after the first world war and started painting. As his disabilities grew, he started to weave pictures. Most of his work is now in America so it was very unusual to see some of his work.
> 
> I'm glad you take pleasure in your work. You can also take pride in some excellent paintings. :tiphat:


Thanks Taggart. I appreciate the kind words. My arthritis isn't too bad yet thankfully. Two fingers get occasional problems (usually when it's cold) but so far I manage ok.

I've never heard of John Craske. Thanks for the links. I'll try to look up some more of his works 

I could only find one more older painting tonight so I'll scan it in tomorrow at work. I'm hoping to do another oil painting either this weekend or the following weekend. I've got 2 gigs this weekend and 1 gig the following. I'm also going to see Mozart's Requiem Mass on the 23rd so I'm excited about that one.

I'm really in the mood to paint lately and I have a really good idea in my head of what I want to do. Whether or not I can get it to look right on the canvas will be a whole other thing...lol, but I'm hopeful. I learned several things doing that one last weekend so hopefully I can get it to come out the way I want.


----------



## Novelette

A pernicious series of migraines has harmed the past few days' music listening.

My iPod and my piano will work overtime when my head feels better. And y'all will have to endure some compensatory Schumann idolatry. :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Hope you feel better soon, Novelette. The Schumann idolatry is a small price to pay... 
Best wishes.


----------



## Dusan

I'm so lost right now, cant find right path to follow... most ppl inclouding close one's dont understand me, coz im not like regular guys for example i dont watch sport i dont wanna go out with girls and similar, i'm in love with one increnable girl but she doesnt love me back without her it's hard to breath i try so much times to forget her and go look for another but i couldnt, its just hard... That's the reason im so lost and only think i care is music, classical music, coz i can put and share all my pain with my piano, and that is feeling that non of my friends or family can not understand  few times i was thinking about suicide but then i realise why to do such as stupid think only coz girl wont love u back, so now im something like ghost i walk on this earth only with one GOAL - MUSIC


----------



## kv466

Applying for Naxos, USA today! Very excited


----------



## Vaneyes

kv466 said:


> Applying for Naxos, USA today! Very excited


Subscriptions?


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Subscriptions?


Hah. How exciting is that? [not a rhetorical question. ]


----------



## aleazk

I accidentally stepped on a splinter of glass (from a small dish I accidentally broke the other day in my room) with my naked foot!!!!!   . And now the thing (which is of the size of a speck of dust) is inside of my foot. I can't remove it because it is so ridiculously small!. It does not hurt normally, but it does over very specific foot movements. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## jani

Now i have been working out for four months, and i see some visible results.
I have gained six kilos of weight( I was around 65kg on summer now i am 71kg) , and i never gained weight before i am of those people who can eat what ever they want and never gain a pound.

Also i tend to laugh more, my sweat smells stronger also, i fart more...


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> I accidentally stepped on a splinter of glass (from a small dish I accidentally broke the other day in my room) with my naked foot!!!!!   . And now the thing (which is of the size of a speck of dust) is inside of my foot. I can't remove it because it is so ridiculously small!. It does not hurt normally, but it does over very specific foot movements. It's driving me crazy.


One trick is magnesium sulphate paste to poultice the spot and encourage the splinter out. Ask a pharmacist about this. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> One trick is magnesium sulphate paste to poultice the spot and encourage the splinter out. Ask a pharmacist about this. Hope you get it sorted.


Certainly a good idea to get it out of there, because glass may 'travel'.


----------



## mstar

Apparently people in my class are telling adults that I don't sleep (I post comments and send things in after midnight), and I've gotten a few comments from them.... Why is this as big of a deal, I'm not exactly sure, but I honestly have such little time to sleep until around Thanksgiving. I have something literally every single day....

I WAS ABOUT TO TAKE AN AP *MUSIC THEORY CLASS!! * I had to think of Aleazk, then.  Anwyay, I just don't have time this year. Better news? I have the highest possible GPA I can have. Time to keep it up there....


----------



## violadude

Every time I try to do anything on here it says that the server is busy! 

Anyway, I don't know if I've said this already, but I have successfully scheduled another trip to Sydney to see my girlfriend. I will be leaving on December 18th and getting back around January 13th.

The only problem is...I haven't told my parents that I won't be around for Christmas yet.  Not sure how to break that kind of news to them...It's not like I wanted to be away from them on Christmas, but any closer to Christmas day and the tickets just got way too expensive.


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Every time I try to do anything on here it says that the server is busy!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I've said this already, but I have successfully scheduled another trip to Sydney to see my girlfriend. I will be leaving on December 18th and getting back around January 13th.
> 
> The only problem is...I haven't told my parents that I won't be around for Christmas yet.  Not sure how to break that kind of news to them...It's not like I wanted to be away from them on Christmas, but any closer to Christmas day and the tickets just got way too expensive.


OK If the server's busy - log it on http://www.talkclassical.com/28664-performance-upgraded-server-2.html so that people know about it.

I've had that as well and have dumped my cache, changed browsers (chrome to IE 11) and am still getting it a bit.

Congratulations on your news. Hope you have a lovely Christmas.

As to your parents, tell them early before they get too committed. You know them so decide whether it's best to approach your mother or your father and start breaking the news. Keep in regular touch beforehand so that they can see that you care about them and are making an effort. When it comes to Christmas itself make sure that you phone them regularly and let them know beforehand that you are going to be phoning regularly. They must know you, care for you and realise that you are going to move on at some stage so be brave and let them know _*early*_ so that all the fuss is over well before the big day.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mesa

As a Greek guy on the set of the Producers once said: 'Or you got it, or you ain't.'

Today i found out i just might got it.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> Every time I try to do anything on here it says that the server is busy!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I've said this already, but I have successfully scheduled another trip to Sydney to see my girlfriend. I will be leaving on December 18th and getting back around January 13th.
> 
> The only problem is...I haven't told my parents that I won't be around for Christmas yet.  Not sure how to break that kind of news to them...It's not like I wanted to be away from them on Christmas, but any closer to Christmas day and the tickets just got way too expensive.


It sure bugs a lot since *I* came lol
Topic...Things are moving in right direction but still nothing certain, that breaks me up in pieces, when will i have the peace of mind...As a matter of fact i have it most of the time but on what price...If i could just learn to let go of dead wight of memories and focus on good sides of ''here and now''...


----------



## Sonata

Busy day: swimming in the morning, bought a used car (2008 Chevy impala), and now watching my husband test for his 3rd degree black belt for tar kwon do. I'm very excited for him! When u get home I'll make macaroni and cheese from scratch and get a bottle of wine to celebrate.


----------



## mstar

Sonata said:


> ...and now watching my husband test for his 3rd degree black belt for _tar kwon do_.


:lol: I suppose, in that case, you may also want to provide some Goo Gone cleaner!


----------



## Taggart

Mesa said:


> As a Greek guy on the set of the Producers once said: 'Or you got it, or you ain't.'
> 
> Today i found out i just might got it.


I hope it's neither catching nor painful.


----------



## Tristan

What's happening is that I haven't listened to any classical music in a while  I've been busy and I really like to set aside time to listen to full works and I just haven't had the time.

Oh well. Good news is, at the end of the month I'm seeing Britten's _War Requiem_ at the SF Symphony


----------



## violadude

A couple months ago I started learning how to speak Thai. As some of you might know, Thai is a tonal language so the direction of the voice changes with every word and the direction of your voice has an effect on the meaning of the word.

So I was just getting used to this and I am getting pretty good at saying the words with the right inflection.

But today I just learned that not only does the tonal inflection of your voice have an effect on the meaning of the word, but the length of the vowels AND the sharpness of the consonants also has an effect on the meaning of the word!

So, I just got a lot more confused about the whole thing than I was 5 minutes ago.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

violadude said:


> Every time I try to do anything on here it says that the server is busy!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I've said this already, but I have successfully scheduled another trip to Sydney to see my girlfriend. I will be leaving on December 18th and getting back around January 13th.
> 
> The only problem is...I haven't told my parents that I won't be around for Christmas yet.  Not sure how to break that kind of news to them...It's not like I wanted to be away from them on Christmas, but any closer to Christmas day and the tickets just got way too expensive.


Twenty-six days with the person you love - that sounds like a great time! I am sure your parents will understand. They used to be young after all too.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

As for me, I have just found out "The Flying Dutchman" will be running on December 10th and 11th at our local opera house. Our opera company is not exactly first-rate, and they are probably going to sing with a terrible accent... but it is still live Wagner... in our backwoods of the world! What a great Christmas present! I can hardly wait until the end of the workday to go buy tickets. I am one happy Wagnerian now!


----------



## EricABQ

After a week of recovering from a fairly painful muscle pull in my lower back, I'm easing back into my morning workout routine this morning.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

WAAAAAHHHH my dream came true!!!!

Remember a few weeks ago when I said my music history class was going to have a lecture dedicated to the 19th century Russian composers? Well, that whole class, I was hoping that Glazunov might be mentioned once, though I wasn't really expecting it. Well, he wasn't, drat!

But today, the discussion was on 20th century Russian (Soviet) composers, and we dedicated pretty much the entire class to _Prokofiev_!! Our teacher said they would talk about Shostakovich on Wednesday too. WELL, here's what happened. She presented to us an excerpt of one of Prokofiev's first shocking enfant terrible works, the opening minute of 1st Piano Concerto. Well, we went on listening, and then she cut it off and said something along the lines of, "If you heard that very strange chord progression at the very end of the excerpt, that caused quite a bit of disapproval among the composition faculty at the St. Petersburg conservatory, most notably its head who also happened to be the Director of the Conservatory..." she faded off thoughtfully, looking at the wall in the back of the room, but said nothing more. 
I almost laughed out loud at how happy I was. HAHAHA!!! Nobody probably cared at all at that comment, probably nobody noticed. But _I _noticed! I sure _did_ care! HAHAHA! 

Scoreeeeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

I'd made a decision to cut down on the time I spent on TalkClassical. You know how it is - this place is far too fascinating! But the site kept crashing at the weekend. You think that would make it easier for me? No way! I was fighting to get back on every two minutes. How perverse is human nature! 
But it's my violin lesson tomorrow with my 'exam teacher', so after I'd posted this, I decided to get an early night...

Then I decided to put some soothing music on my computer, a YouTube link on my FB page - but they none of them would 'play'.

It looks as if YouTube has the same sort of server problems. Aaaaagh! 

Edit: This morning I tried to click on to my violin-forum, and was told 'bad request'. It looks as if the Internet sites are being got at. Very sad.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I almost laughed out loud at how happy I was. HAHAHA!!! Nobody probably cared at all at that comment, probably nobody noticed. But _I _noticed! I sure _did_ care! HAHAHA!


That's funny. And I'm happy for you. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Manxfeeder said:


> That's funny. And I'm happy for you. :tiphat:


Yeah, I just have too much fun in school, right? :lol:


----------



## Sonata

mstar said:


> :lol: I suppose, in that case, you may also want to provide some Goo Gone cleaner!


well played :lol:


----------



## jani

I went to a gay bar with couple of my friends last weekend and the photographer took a picture of me and my buddy and posted it to the bars Facebook page haha xD!!!


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I went to a gay bar with couple of my friends last weekend and the photographer took a picture of me and my buddy and posted it to the bars Facebook page haha xD!!!


Hey, you got a like from _GreenMamba *and* GreenMamba _for that!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ukko said:


> Hey, you got a like from _GreenMamba *and* GreenMamba _for that!


What the, how is that possible???


----------



## GreenMamba

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What the, how is that possible???


To me, it says "you and ARG2: UNDEFINED like this." Hmmm....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> To me, it says "you and ARG2: UNDEFINED like this." Hmmm....


You broke the system GreenMamba!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Anyhow, it's as I said some weeks ago. Beginning this week is the hardest week of my semester, including the last days of school before Thanksgiving break next week. I really feel like I'm running on low fuel, I don't mean just physically too. Mentally I'm drained. Tonight had a 3 hour+ opera rehearsal, last night it was_ 4_ hours. Tomorrow it will definitely be more than 3 hours again. this Friday night is our first performance, first of 4. It's one thing to just be in an ensemble rehearsal, it's a totally other thing to be in an opera rehearsal where you're continually playing and focusing for so long. Anyone here heard Britten's_ Albert Herring_? That's what we're performing. 

I'm in mental/physical energy conservation mode now though, I'm practicing/studying less for the sake of having energy to keep going with this rigorous schedule. I'm gonna sleep in a bit more tomorrow morning just so I don't burn myself out.


----------



## Ingélou

It does sound like hard work. It makes me realise what my violin teacher must be feeling like - he has one week left of a two month tour (with one month of rehearsals beforehand) with the English Touring Opera, playing 3 baroque operas & one concert arrangement sunk in orchestra pits the length & breadth of England. 

Good luck with your own project, Huilu! :cheers:


----------



## Mesa

Which idiotic boob named it the sodding funny bone?


----------



## senza sordino

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyhow, it's as I said some weeks ago. Beginning this week is the hardest week of my semester, including the last days of school before Thanksgiving break next week. I really feel like I'm running on low fuel, I don't mean just physically too. Mentally I'm drained. Tonight had a 3 hour+ opera rehearsal, last night it was_ 4_ hours. Tomorrow it will definitely be more than 3 hours again. this Friday night is our first performance, first of 4. It's one thing to just be in an ensemble rehearsal, it's a totally other thing to be in an opera rehearsal where you're continually playing and focusing for so long. Anyone here heard Britten's_ Albert Herring_? That's what we're performing.
> 
> I'm in mental/physical energy conservation mode now though, I'm practicing/studying less for the sake of having energy to keep going with this rigorous schedule. I'm gonna sleep in a bit more tomorrow morning just so I don't burn myself out.


I will see Albert Herring in 2 weeks here in Vancouver. Will I be hearing you? I'm looking forward to the performance


----------



## Taggart

Mesa said:


> Which idiotic boob named it the sodding funny bone?


Donatien Alphonse François? (Marquis de Sade)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

senza sordino said:


> I will see Albert Herring in 2 weeks here in Vancouver. Will I be hearing you? I'm looking forward to the performance


I'm unfortunately at the other side of the American continent, on the US East coast. But that's cool! I hope you enjoy, I enjoy playing it very much.


----------



## jani

Got ticketed for the first time in my life 80€, I traveled with a subway and i didn't notice that my ticket had "ran out of time" and them BAM inspector checked out my ticket.


----------



## deggial

I just figured out (after 2 days of frustration) what kept my footnote markdown from working properly. Damn you, code. But whew :cheers:


----------



## aleazk

I have been studying quite a lot these past weeks. I have to give a talk and I also have two examinations, all in the first 15 days of december. The examinations are trivial, the talk is hard; I had to study a lot of topics unfamiliar to me in preparing this talk. But it all went ok and I have the notes for the talk almost finished by now.
I'm eager to finish with all this and return to my city for spending the summer (yes, it's summer here) with my family. And, also, I want to study some topics that I have been postponing because I was busy with the things I mentioned.


----------



## Flamme

Eternal wait...Like waiting for Godot...

*ESTRAGON: Let's go.
VLADIMIR: We can't.
ESTRAGON: Why not?
VLADIMIR: We're waiting for Godot.
ESTRAGON: (despairingly) Ah!*


----------



## Cheyenne

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Taggart

Cheyenne said:


> What are you waiting for?


My second pint, I'm down the pub with Godot - his train was late. :cheers:


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm unfortunately at the other side of the American continent, *on the US East coast*. But that's cool! I hope you enjoy, I enjoy playing it very much.


Ah, as am I! North or South? I'm up here by New York and Boston....


----------



## EricABQ

We are having an unusually cold day here. 30f with 20 - 30 mph winds, which puts the wind chill at about 16f.

I realize some of you northern Euros would consider this a mildly pleasant day, but I'm not used to this and it sucks.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Ah, as am I! North or South? I'm up here by New York and Boston....


I'm within a few miles of Washington DC, basically within the City's Beltway (this is where my university is located).


----------



## mstar

After putting on Shakespeare's *A Midsummer Night's Dream*, we (the school Drama Club) got a standing ovation, and a lot of laughs! For now, perhaps time to dream the night away. Ah, but if only it was midsummer!


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> It does sound like hard work. It makes me realise what my violin teacher must be feeling like - he has one week left of a two month tour (with one month of rehearsals beforehand) with the English Touring Opera, playing 3 baroque operas & one concert arrangement sunk in orchestra pits the length & breadth of England.
> 
> Good luck with your own project, Huilu! :cheers:


Pits are the pits for violinists. They don't get much reading done.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I did better than survive tonight! Would you believe I never got adrenaline jitters, not even in my 3-minute solos? (I had 2 of those, one on alto) Yeah! That's a first, especially for a 3-hour performance. And it was well done! There were some mistakes here and there that everyone made including myself, but nothing that disrupted the flow of the music, nor anything the audience would easily notice. It will only get better from here.


----------



## EricABQ

Finished my Christmas shopping today. Completely done. 

Now I can focus my attention on what the holiday season is really about - eating and drinking.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I did better than survive tonight! Would you believe I never got adrenaline jitters, not even in my 3-minute solos? (I had 2 of those, one on alto) Yeah! That's a first, especially for a 3-hour performance. And it was well done! There were some mistakes here and there that everyone made including myself, but nothing that disrupted the flow of the music, nor anything the audience would easily notice. It will only get better from here.


Right on, H. It is easier. You've crossed that all important hump of learning and performing nerves. You'll still feel a little anxiety from time to time, but that's just a gentle reminder to keep you focused. Well done. Have fun. :tiphat:


----------



## mstar

Closing night just ended for Midsummer Night's. TO NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## EricABQ

Two day work week this week. Can't complain about that, but I probably will.


----------



## Winterreisender

It's the first day of the Christmas market here in Heidelberg, and right on cue the snow has started. I would go out and celebrate by grabbing myself a Bratwurst if the market weren't so horribly expensive and commercialised.


----------



## realdealblues

Well, I did another painting yesterday. Still learning some new techniques. I've never tried painting waves so this was my first experimentation.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> Two day work week this week. Can't complain about that, but I probably will.


Tomorrow is a shortened day, with only 3 or 4 periods in it! So, of course we are assigned a quiz for tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## mstar

mstar said:


> Tomorrow is a shortened day, with only 3 or 4 periods in it! So, of course we are assigned a quiz for tomorrow. :lol:


Check that, none for the honors classes. TIME TO EXAMINE THAT LISZT PILGRIMAGE I spent ALL night thinking about!! Ah, I am too infatuated with all too many of his works to STOP thinking about music in general!

Today I spent a 10-minute improv session alone on a nice baby-grand piano at my school. It jad such nice tone I could not resist! Chromatic octaves in the L.H., then a theme in the R.H. separately, with L.H.,... Oh, I can't remember very well! I will be sure to continue such practice, though....


----------



## science

No one with an apartment the size of mine and any common sense would try to put a full-sized Christmas tree in that apartment. Despite a full hour wondering why _I_ would try, and I can't find a single good reason.


----------



## EricABQ

Just dropped my wife off at the airport for her trip to Florida. Her daughter couldn't get away from campus for the holiday due to her job, so my wife went to spend Thanksgiving with her, which leaves me flying solo for the rest of the week (well, solo except for the cat.) Not the ideal way to spend a holiday, but I'll survive. 

Five days off after today, which will be very nice.


----------



## jani

I didn't get accepted to the business school i scored 66 , lowest accepted amount was 71.
I am gonna apply again on spring.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*HUZZAH! My University's production of Albert Herring by Benjamin Britten is finished!!!* :clap::cheers:

Finally I can rest easy tonight! This was the last night, and was by far the best performance. I definitely performed my best too, I nailed some things that I didn't do the other 3 performances. I was not perfect (among smaller mistakes, I made an obvious one in the last act coming in at the wrong time of a full ensemble-entrance), and none of our 4 performances were 100% perfect. But we carried the opera all the way through with great energy and character, and the audience _loved _it every time. That's what really matters.


----------



## Chrythes

Nothing in my life, but skål to Magnus Carlsen, the new world chess champion. At first glance a humble dude, 22 years old, only playing for the fun of it. Might be the last one to achieve this title before the computers take over.


----------



## Novelette

jani said:


> I didn't get accepted to the business school i scored 66 , lowest accepted amount was 71.
> I am gonna apply again on spring.


Don't give up, Jani! You'll make it!


----------



## mstar

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!* 

Unfortunately, though, after hours of working on Liszt's Vallée d'Obermann (first day working on it), I have retreated from the piano to my room in fear that my organic chemistry textbook might be discovered in front of me, as I feel that I shouldn't be attempting more advanced courses at this age. The physics book is already in the spotlight.... Little does anyone know I've already devoured and returned the psychology textbook! :lol:


----------



## Novelette

Just realized that I haven't looked at my telephone in 6 days. It's been nice.


----------



## Taggart

Novelette said:


> Just realized that I haven't looked at my telephone in 6 days. It's been nice.


Mine just sits in the hallway. Why would one look at a telephone, it's not particularly attractive?


----------



## Crudblud

Taggart said:


> Mine just sits in the hallway. Why would one look at a telephone, it's not particularly attractive?


Let me set you straight with the tale of Telephonic Pete, the man who fell for a curvaceous little 1940s rotary dial model he referred to as Suzy, and from the tactile operation of which he drew great pleasure. Ah yes, so smitten with her was he that he believ'd all incoming calls to be from Suzy herself, and, professing his undying love to friend, relative and telemarketer alike-received in a bemused manner on the other end, which he mistook for playful coyness on the part of the telephone-he eventually became so disillusioned with reality that he booked a cruise upon the North Atlantic for he and his rotary paramour. 'Tis said by many a fellow passenger that Pete disappeared in a flash of lightning on the aft deck somewhere between Bermuda and Florida, whereupon the telephone did crash to the ground, its receiver flung out to one side, and remained motionless for some minutes, 'til suddenly it began to ring, some say, as only a device engineered by forces demonick could.

Yes, yes, my good sir, never presume to have mastery over one's sanity in the presence of a telephone, for in years to come I may be telling the tale of Telephonic Taggart to another ridden with doubt such as yourself, lest you mend your ways.


----------



## violadude

I got banned from posting on facebook for 24 hours lol


----------



## Novelette

violadude said:


> I got banned from posting on facebook for 24 hours lol


Yikes! Stirring up trouble again?


----------



## jani

Its friday, and before going to party i am gonna have my own preparty.

I hooked my laptop to my 15w guitar amp and put everything to 10, and now i am gonna play this:devil:


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> Its friday, and before going to party i am gonna have my own preparty.
> 
> I hooked my laptop to my 15w guitar amp and put everything to 10, and now i am gonna play this:


Wimp,turn it up to 11!


----------



## jani

Taggart said:


> Wimp,turn it up to 11!


My amp doesn't go to 11 ;-(, i know i am a *****....


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> My amp doesn't go to 11 ;-(, i know i am a *****....


Shame. Get a nice Marshall like this one.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Wimp,turn it up to 11!


Ah, Taggart, I never knew you were a fan of fictitious rock band Spinal Tap! There is a sketch about just this (setting one's amps to 11) but for copyright reasons they are not available on YouTube. Here is a link that _kind of_ explains the joke:
http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php?title=670:_Spinal_Tap_Amps


----------



## Guest

Damn, you found it! Bloody well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pantheon

Hello everyone, some of you may have noticed that I have been away for a very long time. Duty calls, and I'm studying hard for my medical exams ... 2 weeks left ! 3000 candidates, only 300 get in... Anyway I decided to relax today a bit with Prokofiev's Symphonies and make a Christmas list for myself (compensates for the fact that I have been away from music for 3 months) 

In an hour or so I will attacking the digestion of various sugars in the body. Someone help me !


----------



## mstar

Going shopping today, massive shopping. What that means for the nerdy musician is that I get hours to listen to music (*cough* _Liszt_ *cough*) on the car rides.

Looking forward to those car rides. And epigenetics. I have some notes on that, may as well revive my memory. Pantheon put me in a science mood.


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Damn, you found it! Bloody well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just realized that people might think I'm being sycophantic with Moderator Taggart. Far from it; whilst he is my 'forum friend' and we sometimes exchange PMs (contacts for drugs, night clubs, rave scenes and so on), here on the public surface of this forum I cuss and curse him as a lackey of the powers that be. 
Now, as to the OP, I am currently building up my Christmas menu which will feature - for the first time - partridge. I'm phoning round local producers./providers of game birds which is taking up a bit of my time. This, then, is what is happening in my life at the moment and I have come in to share this with you.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> I just realized that people might think I'm being sycophantic with Moderator Taggart.


:lol: Fat chance!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was wondering when my Love would show up on this Thanksgiving break. It's never a matter of if, but _when_. He NEVER fails to greet me. Sure enough, he came to the kitchen (radio) right after I finished my brunch today. I was completely unmade-up with pajamas, messy hair and little make-up, but he took me as I was and gave me a big hug! I gave him a kiss back, and now I'm all motivated to start writing a paper on one of my favorite compositions by him!

Such is my life. <3 :tiphat:


----------



## Cheyenne

I've been reading James Huneker. His prose is hilariously extravagant: 

"In the tangled, rich underwood of Schumann the young Brahms wandered. There he heard the moon sing silvery, and the leaves rustle rhythms to the heart-beats of lovers. All German romance, fantasy, passion was in Schumann, the Schumann of the Papillons and the Carneval. Brahms walked as did Dante, with the Shades. Bach guided his footsteps; Beethoven bade him glance aloft at the stars. And Brahms had for his legacy polyphony, form, and masterful harmonies. In his music the formulist finds perfect things. Structurally he is as great as Beethoven, perhaps greater. His architectonic is superb. His melodic content is his own as he strides in stately pomp in the fugued Alexandrines of Bach. Brahms and Browning. Brahms and Freedom. Brahms and Now."

According to some of his friends, he was as chaotic as a man could be when he conversed: I'm not surprised. It's beautiful though, and his enthusiasm is evident. He was no pedant or pedagogue, but a learned enthusiast.


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ Hah. I can almost hear him talking. And that's the first time I've seen 'underwood' except on typewriters.


----------



## mstar

Cheyenne said:


> I've been reading James Huneker. His prose is hilariously extravagant:
> 
> "In the tangled, rich underwood of Schumann the young Brahms wandered. There he heard the moon sing silvery, and the leaves rustle rhythms to the heart-beats of lovers. All German romance, fantasy, passion was in Schumann, the Schumann of the Papillons and the Carneval. Brahms walked as did Dante, with the Shades. Bach guided his footsteps; Beethoven bade him glance aloft at the stars. And Brahms had for his legacy polyphony, form, and masterful harmonies. In his music the formulist finds perfect things. Structurally he is as great as Beethoven, perhaps greater. His architectonic is superb. His melodic content is his own as he strides in stately pomp in the fugued Alexandrines of Bach. Brahms and Browning. Brahms and Freedom. Brahms and Now."
> 
> According to some of his friends, he was as chaotic as a man could be when he conversed: I'm not surprised. It's beautiful though, and his enthusiasm is evident. He was no pedant or pedagogue, but a learned enthusiast.


Schumann's underwood sounds intriguing. Wonder what it is.

Now browning, Brahms finds freedom in that underwood of Schumann.

That browning now freeing underwood of Schumann that Brahms has found freedom is the source of perfect things. Perfect things to make formulist wonder whether or not the perfect things are better than the best stuff on earth or not. I vote not.


----------



## cwarchc

Boiler's broken, again, no hot water, no heating, boilerman ignoring my calls and text, upto 6c or 40f during the day
makes the shower rather quick bbbbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Boiler's broken, again, no hot water, no heating, boilerman ignoring my calls and text, upto 6c or 40f during the day
> makes the shower rather quick bbbbbrrrrrrrrr


Just when it's starting to get cold, too... sympathies. We were in that situation last winter, & it's _horrible_. Hope you get a good boilerman to fix it soon. Best of luck, cwarchc!


----------



## Ukko

cwarchc said:


> Boiler's broken, again, no hot water, no heating, boilerman ignoring my calls and text, upto 6c or 40f during the day
> makes the shower rather quick bbbbbrrrrrrrrr


Time to employ the Baroque alternative to bathing: copious cologne.


----------



## Flamme

Why is the Head banned?


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> Damn, you found it! Bloody well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^^ Perhaps this?


----------



## Taggart

Members are gently reminded that infractions are a private matter and should not be discussed.


----------



## Ingélou

The double glazing men came today. They had to replaster a wall where we'd had a door installed instead of a window; which meant we couldn't put the central heating on, for fear of cracking the plaster; which meant we had to have the gas fire on in the lounge, and no heating anywhere else; which meant that Taggart had to have the lounge for his piano practice; which meant that for my fiddle practice I got the kitchen, where I was cooking mince and stovies; which made for a *fantastic ambience* for me razzing it up on my second-best fiddle playing the loudest, wildest Klezmer that I could. Fabulous!


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> I got banned from posting on facebook for 24 hours lol


Not so fast, smiley face. FB, TC, and Homeland Security have a reciprocol agreement.


----------



## mstar

You know, it's kinda weird when you're about to go to sleep and your brain just makes a whole compilation and mesh of half of Liszt's works, and you suddenly realize that Chopin's first piano concerto somehow ended up in there, too....


----------



## Cheyenne

Taggart's a moderator? I should have paid more attention :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Had a social day today. After classes, hung out with two girls and then went to see my friend's comedy routine at an open mike.


----------



## Weston

I'm not posting this to gain sympathy, just making an observation.

Sunday morning about 3:00am I woke up with pretty severe digestive things going on that should remain undisclosed. There is evidently a very violent intestinal or stomach virus going around I must have picked up during my holiday travels. I spent the next 24 hours getting in shape for a World Class Champion Projectile Vomiting Marathon along with other disturbing stuff. I could not keep water down and probably became dehydrated, not to mention having caffeine withdrawal which tends to make nauseous anyway.

This morning also about 3:00am I felt the worst was over and I fixed a cup of Red Rooibos tea, supposed to be good for calming the stomach. It stayed down! The little dab of honey in tea has been the only nourishment I've had in over 32 hours.

I am sitting here now at the computer feeling the most profound sense of peace after that ordeal. I cannot describe it, but I'm sure it must be some inkling of what Beethoven felt when when he composed the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ movement of the Op. 132 quartet.

Or maybe I'm just delirious from fasting.


----------



## jani

Last weekend me and my girl friend agreed that instead of dating we should be only seeing each other and see were it goes, when she suggested that i was supprised and confused because it was her who wanted to start dating.

I felt confused and little sad for few days but now i feel good again, i decided that i am gonna start Krav Maga ( Martial art) classes on next January.

Also now i feel good and think that what happened was a good thing now i have more time&energy to concentrate to my music and working out.


----------



## Mesa

"Hmm, i know, this fella does not have five pounds available to pay for spotify unlimited because his student account is maxed. I know, let's not pay it and charge him forty pounds as a punishment for his fancy-free financial lifestyle! Glad tidings all around."

Thanks, bank!


----------



## Taggart

Mesa said:


> "Hmm, i know, this fella does not have five pounds available to pay for spotify unlimited because his student account is maxed. I know, let's not pay it and charge him forty pounds as a punishment for his fancy-free financial lifestyle! Glad tidings all around."
> 
> Thanks, bank!


Didn't they charge for the letter telling you what had happened?


----------



## Ingélou

We just had an interesting, not to say exciting, evening. We went to hear a string quartet play at a local community theatre in Lowestoft; the quartet features my two violin teachers, Richard & Jim. 

We enjoyed it - but that wasn't the 'exciting' bit. By the time we left, the two local bridges were shut because of the exceptionally high tide which has already struck the Norfolk coast higher up. We had to do a long speedy detour hoping that the bridge further inland at St Olave's was open and luckily it was. The bridges to the North of us in Great Yarmouth are also shut, so if we hadn't got home via St Olave's, we'd have been stuck & would have had to go to a hotel. 

But the situation in our area is still critical. The high tide is earlier and bigger than expected. They're trying to protect the power station and the telephone exchange at Great Yarmouth from the tidal surge, as they are both on the estuary of the Yare. If the power station goes, we'll lose our power. They have evacuated people who live near the river in GY, or by the harbour in Gorleston. The lovely café at the end of Beach Road in Caister has floated away into the sea. A lot of people apparently have gone to watch this high tide, thus putting their lives at risk, and risking the lives of potential rescuers too. 

'Interesting times'.


----------



## mstar

Have a recital on Sunday. Accidentally destroyed my rh fourth finger in basketball today. Still have homework. Sick. About to fall alseep. 
Math test tomorrow. Finger hurts. Now I have the hiccups. Worn out. College resumé. College applications. SATs and ACTs. Am I too old or too young for this?? Tried out nice studio headphones today, playing with EQs. Van Leewenhoek replaces Van Beethoven after I play that sonata on Sunday, and all I can think of is playing that note over and over again rapidly in the Liszt Transcendental Etude No. 10, playing it with my poor right hand fourth finger.... It is so disturbing. Ouch. And it is played so _loudly,_ ohhh why am I thinking of this, it's practically nauseating me....

Yes. Life is good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was in a chamber performance tonight. My ensemble for the semester got into my music school's Honors Recital, which is a nice thing to put on a resume!

Tomorrow, I perform Tchaikovsky 6 in my school's Symphony! Excited!! But you know what else is happening on the program? There is Copland's Clarinet Concerto, and they're gonna spice things up a bit. The stage will be set up as if it were a Jazz Club, with regular people sitting on stage at tables (and non-alcoholic drinks I think? ), and ambient lighting. The conductor, soloist, and other players will moosy in with this crowd, and start playing it like it were a Jazz club performance. Super casual, making it look like a great time. Well, I signed up to be an Extra in this crowd. 
Not to mention my old crush did too. Maybe I'll try to sit next to him as a mock-date, eh? heeeheee.... of course that would make things awful, but I can always tease him...don't the weirdest things happen to me?? lol


----------



## jani

Its the 96th independence day of Finland, at the moment i am listening to Jean Sibeliuses Finlandia performed by Finnish orchestra,choir and conductor in our capital Helsinki.


----------



## Flamme

jani said:


> Last weekend me and my girl friend agreed that instead of dating we should be only seeing each other and see were it goes, when she suggested that i was supprised and confused because it was her who wanted to start dating.
> 
> I felt confused and little sad for few days but now i feel good again, i decided that i am gonna start Krav Maga ( Martial art) classes on next January.
> 
> Also now i feel good and think that what happened was a good thing now i have more time&energy to concentrate to my music and working out.


Girls are very confused and chaotic beings but they act better than us in ''keeping the control'' of everything


----------



## jani

Flamme said:


> Girls are very confused and chaotic beings but they act better than us in ''keeping the control'' of everything


Since this is a family forum i can't tell why she said that she developed feelings torwards me.

I think its for the better also, can you imagine she doesn't like going to concerts.
Also she was way too low energy for me, i am pretty high energy guy, i like extremes, adrenaline, get easily bored if i am not doing something that i don't like.


----------



## Kopachris

Wabbajack. Wabbajack. Wabbajack.


----------



## Crudblud

Kopachris said:


> Wabbajack. Wabbajack. Wabbajack.


Cheese for everyone!


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> Cheese for everyone!


Wait! Hold it! Cheese for no one. That can be just as much a celebration if you don't like cheese, true? [The latter is altogether applicable to me]


----------



## Mesa

Just seen this ad on Gumtree (british craigslist type dealio):
HI. LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE IN TO SYNTH MUSIC TO CREATE SOME HEAVY BASS AND SYNTH SONGS WITH VOCALS. IM 48 AND NON PHOTOGENIC BUT IM DEADLY SERIUOS ABOUT SYNTH MUSIC. FANCY JAMMING. FANCY CREATING SOME SYNTH MELODIES. AGE IS JUST A NUMBER AND BEAUTY IS OVERRATED BUT A PASSION FOR MUSIC IS NEVER OUTDATED. KALA

Tempted to reply, i'm sure it would be hilarious and insane.


----------



## Ukko

Mesa said:


> Just seen this ad on Gumtree (british craigslist type dealio):
> HI. LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE IN TO SYNTH MUSIC TO CREATE SOME HEAVY BASS AND SYNTH SONGS WITH VOCALS. IM 48 AND NON PHOTOGENIC BUT IM DEADLY SERIUOS ABOUT SYNTH MUSIC. FANCY JAMMING. FANCY CREATING SOME SYNTH MELODIES. AGE IS JUST A NUMBER AND BEAUTY IS OVERRATED BUT A PASSION FOR MUSIC IS NEVER OUTDATED. KALA
> 
> Tempted to reply, i'm sure it would be hilarious and insane.


Hmm... that reads like code. See if you can read sexual innuendo into it.


----------



## mstar

Mesa said:


> Just seen this ad on Gumtree (british craigslist type dealio):
> HI. LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE IN TO SYNTH MUSIC TO CREATE SOME HEAVY BASS AND SYNTH SONGS WITH VOCALS. IM 48 AND NON PHOTOGENIC BUT IM DEADLY SERIUOS ABOUT SYNTH MUSIC. FANCY JAMMING. FANCY CREATING SOME SYNTH MELODIES. AGE IS JUST A NUMBER AND BEAUTY IS OVERRATED BUT A PASSION FOR MUSIC IS NEVER OUTDATED. KALA
> 
> Tempted to reply, i'm sure it would be hilarious and insane.


At first glance, I thought @Mesa was offering that....  I WOULD HAVE GONE OFF TC :lol: Poor Mesa


----------



## neoshredder

Started eating healthy and not drinking (except Thanksgiving day) a few weeks ago. Already lost 4 pounds.


----------



## aleazk

A pretty bizarre technical failure: I call the elevator from the floor 20, but the elevator stops in the 19. I call it again, but nothing, still in the 19. So, I go to the floor 19 using the stairs, I enter the elevator and press "ground floor". To my surprise, I ended in the Basement floor!.


----------



## samurai

aleazk said:


> A pretty bizarre technical failure: I call the elevator from the floor 20, but the elevator stops in the 19. I call it again, but nothing, still in the 19. So, I go to the floor 19 using the stairs, I enter the elevator and press "ground floor". To my surprise, I ended in the Basement floor!.



Sounds like a *Twilight Zone* episode! :devil:


----------



## mstar

Have a piano recital in a few hours, though I'm sick and it's hard to even hear the piano without getting fatigued, not to mention a migraine.... 

Considering calling to cancel going. I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Have a piano recital in a few hours, though I'm sick and it's hard to even hear the piano without getting fatigued, not to mention a migraine....
> 
> Considering calling to cancel going. I'm not sure what to do....


Where is it? Is it something you can reschedule pretty easily?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

First snow at my university!!!

Taken from my dorm window:







And this was already an hour ago, it's currently even thicker layer of snow everywhere as I type. 

There's one drawback: my mom was suppose to sing in a choir concert tonight, where they were performing Handel's Messiah, only now it's been cancelled, and probably not going to be rescheduled.  I saw the dress rehearsal yesterday for this reason, that it would be too dangerous for me to go there and have to drive back to campus late at night afterwards. I'm sad for my mom...


----------



## jani

I have a question for the people here with lots of life experience and for women on this forum, why is it that when a man/guy has a energetic personality ( Gets easily excited about the things he likes, and is always doing something.)
Makes a man/guy seem like a kid or not as grown as the guy who isn't as energetic and doesn't do as much?


----------



## Flamme

Its funny women are prone to look for cold and mysterious types than the one they can ''read'' like a book...I guess its a ''love game'' we men dont quite understand.


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Its funny women are prone to look for cold and mysterious types than the one they can ''read'' like a book...I guess its a ''love game'' we men dont quite understand.


Are you sure? I'm sort of a "mysterious type"(reluctant to say cold, but I've been accused of that as well) and some women who don't know me tend to find me unapproachable and strange. I haven't had the best of luck.


----------



## Flamme

When i look upon myself now analyising i cant really tell if im ''out in the open'' or '''closed and mysterios''...I guess i can be both but i m more of a sincere talkative guy who really doesnt want to keep some things inside and play games just to keep relationship 's fire burning...


----------



## Cheyenne

I know a guy who is exceedingly vivacious and energetic, and very charismatic and talkative too. He attracts a great deal of women at first, merely because he dares speak to them and immediately draws them in. Most of his relationships, however end quickly. It is because the girl swiftly gets disillusioned about his exhibitionism, seeing that is in part a craving for attention, something which does not bode well for the jealous and the more reserved. I myself quite like this exhibitionism and energy - I have it myself, for better or for worse - but I suppose it could be seen as merely a superficial attempt at obtaining attention. Luckily he has now found a girlfriend very good in.. 'restraining' him, and they've been going steady for quite a while - good for him! 

The appeal of the reserved and stoic man is enigmatic. Clint Eastwood played such men all the time, and many other action heroes fit that mold. I believe it is the mystery about him: gaps to be filled by illusions. Maybe it is even a motherly impulse to nurture him, and to 'get him out of his shell'. Lastly, it may project dignity, and suaveness, for lack of a better word. Who knows? 

It likely doesn't work for all men because there needs to be some initial, very superficial and sexual point of attraction before the mystery can become alluring. Generally it is the physique. Muscle mass is a defining feature of literally every guy I know who regularly has girls chasing him: 'tis no secret. As for the vivacious fellow, he needn't worry, I think. It's mostly a prejudiced view of him that keeps the girls away: to wit, the assumption that he is merely an attention-*****. Once that fades he should fare reasonably well in the game of love.


----------



## Flamme

I know such cases but i find gut wrenching that men who use not o nly women but other less experienced and naive men for there brief and short pleasure or in case of men interest are considered as desirable cause they ''know their way in the cruel world'' for which creating they are not ''responsible'' but are only ''adjusting'' to it...I mean wtf, they are not the solution but the part of the problem...


----------



## Cheyenne

But the joke is on them! All those frivolous little sexual affairs will be nothing but empty boasts in five years. There'll likely be some girls - or guys, whichever one - who are looking for more durable relationships. I hope you find them!


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Where is it? Is it something you can reschedule pretty easily?


I ended up taking an Advil and going.  It was organized by my piano teacher, so it was sevearal students. I played earlier than was writtne on the program, then went home a little early. Seemed pretty good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> I ended up taking an Advil and going.  It was organized by my piano teacher, so it was sevearal students. I played earlier than was writtne on the program, then went home a little early. Seemed pretty good.


Ah, studio recitals! My flute teacher in high school did that too, a least one big gathering a year where everyone in her studio who wants to plays something.


----------



## Ingélou

A week of -  - *semi-exile* from TC awaits me. Today we'll have to do a lot of furniture shifting & general preparation as tomorrow the decorators arrive to refurbish the room in which I'm sitting. My computer will be stored idle in another corner of our house & I'll have to forego the pleasures of posting and 'liking' (sad deprivation! ). I'll be able to read all your threads & posts, though, if Taggart lets me have a go on the computer in his office - so please make them good ones - I *think*!
The pleasures of Tantalus...


----------



## moody

Ingélou said:


> A week of -  - *semi-exile* from TC awaits me. Today we'll have to do a lot of furniture shifting & general preparation as tomorrow the decorators arrive to refurbish the room in which I'm sitting. My computer will be stored idle in another corner of our house & I'll have to forego the pleasures of posting and 'liking' (sad deprivation! ). I'll be able to read all your threads & posts, though, if Taggart lets me have a go on the computer in his office - so please make them good ones - I *think*!
> The pleasures of Tantalus...


You'll be sorely missed---I'm sure.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Flamme said:


> Its funny women are prone to look for cold and mysterious types than the one they can ''read'' like a book...I guess its a ''love game'' we men dont quite understand.


It is a self-esteem thing - women like to test their powers of attraction by attempting to win a "prize" which is cold and not easily approachable, just like men like to assert themselves by winning the prettiest of the "prizes" available.


----------



## Flamme

Its funny i dont really value physical appearance that much and not because im ''ugly'' by society standards...I really seek inner beauty cause with better human beings relationships are more stable and longer lasting


----------



## mstar

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a self-esteem thing - women like to test their powers of attraction by attempting to win a "prize" which is cold and not easily approachable, just like men like to assert themselves by winning the prettiest of the "prizes" available.


:lol: Looks like _you're_ reading into it!


----------



## mstar

Flamme said:


> Its funny i dont really value physical appearance that much and not because im ''ugly'' by society standards...I really seek inner beauty cause with better human beings relationships are more stable and longer lasting


For those people who like physical beauty more than inner, well, you could always marry a magazine....


----------



## mstar

jani said:


> I have a question for the people here with lots of life experience and for women on this forum, why is it that when a man/guy has a energetic personality ( Gets easily excited about the things he likes, and is always doing something.)
> Makes a man/guy seem like a kid or not as grown as the guy who isn't as energetic and doesn't do as much?


Depends on the kind of person that woman is. Personally, I would rather see a friend of mine be energetic and passionate about something any day, as I like to be. I think that the guy who "isn't as energetic and doesn't do as much" is not lively enough for me to be very good friends with.


----------



## Cheyenne

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a self-esteem thing - women like to test their powers of attraction by attempting to win a "prize" which is cold and not easily approachable, just like men like to assert themselves by winning the prettiest of the "prizes" available.


That explanation is so vastly more plausible than the ones I offered I'm rather embarrassed now.

Good luck with moving, Ingélou!


----------



## Kieran

Spent the afternoon trimming a gigantic rose tree that toppled over during the gales. macho man stuff, I know, but I'm cautious as hell to do any damage to the thing! Lots of deadwood in there and she seems top-heavy, with the greenery a good 8 or 9 feet off the floor. She's bent over like an old woman with her shopping. I left it there and am still figuring out whether to just chop her in two - or stealthily trim and try tie it back. Nature - they say she's our friend!


----------



## Cheyenne

I once moved several delicate plants down seeral stairs to help someone move - and then they were stolen!


----------



## Kieran

Cheyenne said:


> I once moved several delicate plants down seeral stairs to help someone move - and then they were stolen!


I wish someone would steal this tree! :lol: It's coming between me and my rest. I might contact a horticulturist I know, just to be sure I'm treating it right...


----------



## Flamme

*@mstar*
Or a dummy. I k now couple of guys who only appreciate ''beautiful'' women but on the end they are stuck with a physically

noteless woman but most of my friends really dont care so much about appearance but women i know care much more...


----------



## Mesa

Found mould had ruined or tainted loads of my stuff, started moving stuff to a new room, got irritated after two hours, hit wall, broke hand, got cast, attempted to manipulate plaster so i have most of the use of first and second fingers albeit no wrist turn, just realised i haven't eaten in over a day.

...unusually eventful day.


----------



## Pantheon

Oh dear me, Mesa... I hope your hand gets better soon !

As for me, I have completed my fifth day of intense 12 hour revision... Exams on Wednesday ! I'm getting slightly nervous...
I really want to succeed and become a Doctor


----------



## clavichorder

I sang in a choral concert last night that went reasonably well. Also, I performed Mozart k 279 1st movement for the piano juries and it went okay.


----------



## jani

Its already 10th of December, its going fast.
I still remember being eight and time going lot slower of December.


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Its already 10th of December, its going fast.
> I still remember being eight and time going lot slower of December.


Its true. These days, I just don't face that same level of christmas anticipation that I did when younger.


----------



## Weston

So I got a call early this morning, the lady I usually ride into work with is sick and wont be going. Hauling myself out of bed to shower a little early so I can catch the bus, I dress hastily and pump air into my bike tires. Wheeling the bike out I notice a dusting of snow on the ground. "No problem," I think. I was well bundled, not to mention self insulated these days. Made it to the bus stop without incident, placed the bike on the front rack provided. Hands shaking form the cold, I fumbled out my wallet for the fare, barely having enough small bills and change and juggling that along with my bike helmet and gloves. I find a seat and the bus quickly gets stuck in traffic where cars cannot make it up hills. My goodness! I had no idea it was this bad. There is a sold sheet of ice on the road. Some time later after a community effort to get the cars unstack, we are mobile again, but now I am already late. Not my fault, I just called in. At my stop I get off and retrieve my bike. As the buys pulls away I saddle up, but something feels wrong. I feel ever so slightly undressed. Reaching back to my back pocket I realize my wallet is missing. Too much to juggle I must have missed my pocket, so it is somewhere on the bus that just pulled away. I'm not too far from the hub. I know I can't catch up with the bus, but maybe someone will find the wallet and turn it in. (Yeah, maybe!) I call work again and tell them I will be even later. At the hub I thaw myself out and ask for the missing wallet. No one has found it. Could I wait five minutes while they call all the drivers? Five minutes later, still no word. With visions of trying cash a check at the bank with no ID, I take my bike the rest of the way into work, but it isn't just the roads that are icy. I hit an unexpected patch on the sidewalk and the bike goes out from under me. I tense up trying to catch its fall -- which is impossible while I am _on_ the bike, I brace myself for the unscheduled dismount. A slightly banged up knee and really bad attitude is the worst of the damage. I limp the rest of the way in to work because I don't know how I'll get home at that point. My supervisor looks surprised and wonders why I tried to make it in. Way too perky coworkers greet me at my desk, and I growl, "I'm -- having -- a --REALLY --- bad -- day!" after which I was left to stew in my own juices. All's well that sort of ends well however; a few hours later I get a call that my wallet had been found and I can pick it up on my way home. This involved another bike trip to the hub with my knee now beginning to hurt and stiffen. My wallet retrieved (sans cash but with cards intact) I then needed a way to get cash for the fare home. I have a new debit card, but the terminal ATMs would not read it. Another bike trip a few blocks away to an ATM on my network did the trick. Now armed with $20s I must somehow make change for the bus fare. So I go into a sandwich shop and order something I didn't really want, the smallest bill returned then being a $5, still too big. But I wasn't too shy to ask for change. And now the trip back to the hub to catch the route 6 home and another cold ride from the bus stop to my house, about half a mile.

So tonight I will sit in the corner, drool a little, eat something bad for me, unplug the phone and watch old Doctor Who episodes. Any questions?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Its true. These days, I just don't face that same level of christmas anticipation that I did when younger.


Yeah, I actually have to remind myself in college that there's something on the other side of Juries and Finals Week.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I lost my digital recorder somewhere in my music school, but it was not returned to any lost-and-found. It's been stolen. 

RIP Sony digital recorder. It was a good 2 and a half years. Did lots of things with it, recorded dozens of lessons, performances, etc. Whoever has it now, I hope they use it for good, although there's not much hope of that... maybe they will be enamored by my performances and post them somewhere online before they delete it all.

Anyhow, now looking into getting a camera, which is what I've been wanting before this happened. Hopefully I can get a camera with a really good microphone so I can take video recordings of myself.


On a brighter note, last concert of the semester is tonight! Anyone here heard of Randall Thompson's Symphony no. 2? It's basically this: if Rimsky-Korsakov came to the US and wrote a symphony called "From the New World", it's essentially this symphony. It's great! I'm playing 1st flute. I'm not playing anything else on the program.


----------



## Flamme

Try a little reconstruction of your whole day in school and maybe you will remember where you have put it and take it back again...I do that with my keys, wallet or documents if i forget them somewhere...


----------



## Blancrocher

Alas, in this case I'm sure Huilunsoittaja's right, Flamme: there's a difference between misplacing your keys and a wad of cash (or desirable technology). One can only trust the kindness of strangers so far in this cruel world.


----------



## Flamme

I have lost my wallet in march when there was last snow madness on my streets i had a backpack and it was in my last pocket...I was in a hurry and fury had like million things to do in two days and maybe it fall through a half open pocket or it was snatched in a bus...However my pocket was half open and my mobile phone was inside with my documents but no wallet...There was not much money inside but...I was kinda emotionally attached to that wallet had it for years...


Kieran said:


> Spent the afternoon trimming a gigantic rose tree that toppled over during the gales. macho man stuff, I know, but I'm cautious as hell to do any damage to the thing! Lots of deadwood in there and she seems top-heavy, with the greenery a good 8 or 9 feet off the floor. She's bent over like an old woman with her shopping. I left it there and am still figuring out whether to just chop her in two - or stealthily trim and try tie it back. Nature - they say she's our friend!


We have a lot of roses in our garden yellow ones, especially have heavenly scent, a lots of work around them but it pays of when you put one in the vase on your work desk and just close your eyes and inhale, inhale...


----------



## Weston

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I lost my digital recorder somewhere in my music school, but it was not returned to any lost-and-found. It's been stolen.
> 
> RIP Sony digital recorder. It was a good 2 and a half years. Did lots of things with it, recorded dozens of lessons, performances, etc. Whoever has it now, I hope they use it for good, although there's not much hope of that... maybe they will be enamored by my performances and post them somewhere online before they delete it all.


Waiting for the "Can anyone tell me the name of this classical song?" post in the identify music thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't think anyone will understand exactly what I mean... but for the creative minds out there... have you ever invented a scenario in your mind before it actually came true? I mean this: you've imagined some story in your head, fictional or not, and it may have had nothing to do with you... and suddenly it happens for real to you! You see, I've written a lot of short stories, some of them I've posted here, and tonight, well, I almost relived one of the scenarios I wrote about 6 months ago. How would I have known it would really happen to me? Is this only self-fulfilling prophecy, or... what? 

This isn't the first time either...


----------



## mstar

This is the url. 
It is a nice url. 
I have to study now. 
I will give up playing Vallée d'Obermann and never tell anyone ever again that I ever played it. 
I will not listen to much classical music anymore. I will not listen to music. I will not have anything at all to do with music anymore, because I don't want to. 
Okay.


----------



## Crudblud

Today my new food mixer was delivered. I am currently devising things to test it with, Genoese sponge is top of the list.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Today my new food mixer was delivered. I am currently devising things to test it with, Genoese sponge is top of the list.


What aspect of the mixer are you testing? If torque, would peanut butter brownies be a good test?

Hmm, probably not that tough a one. For some reason a hankering for a peanut butter brownie struck me as soon as I thought of them. Damn, and I am on a zero desert diet.


----------



## Tristan

We get out of school really late this year--December 20th. Not so happy about that, but to be honest, it's probably better that we start later (January 7th) because I'm going to spending most of the end of December working on college applications...


----------



## Crudblud

Ukko said:


> What aspect of the mixer are you testing? If torque, would peanut butter brownies be a good test?
> 
> Hmm, probably not that tough a one. For some reason a hankering for a peanut butter brownie struck me as soon as I thought of them. Damn, and I am on a zero desert diet.


Yeah, I swore off sand too. Thank you, I'll be here all week, tip your waitresses etc.

I've actually never made brownies before, but I shall add those to the list. Mostly I'm using it to test out recipes that I have found incredibly difficult and/or excessively time consuming to do with human hands. Genoese sponge, brioche, loaves which call for very wet dough like Ciabatta, etc. My only worry is that I will eventually come to take the mixer, and baking, for granted.


----------



## EricABQ

Tonight is the company Christmas party. I tend to be a bit of a curmudgeon about these things. I pretty much think of them as work functions that we are obligated to attend but that we don't be paid for. Plus, it's at a hotel that is a forty minute drive from me through terrible Friday night traffic.

The only thing that makes it half-way bearable is that me and a couple co-workers all appreciate a good single malt, so we each bring a flask of our favorite and we drink ourselves into a pretty good state of drunkenness. Then, my poor put-upon wife has to drive me home.


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't think anyone will understand exactly what I mean... but for the creative minds out there... have you ever invented a scenario in your mind before it actually came true? I mean this: you've imagined some story in your head, fictional or not, and it may have had nothing to do with you... and suddenly it happens for real to you! You see, I've written a lot of short stories, some of them I've posted here, and tonight, well, I almost relived one of the scenarios I wrote about 6 months ago. How would I have known it would really happen to me? Is this only self-fulfilling prophecy, or... what?
> 
> This isn't the first time either...


''Be careful what you with for...It may come true'' Both good and bad...
Was at work then in a bike ride nice sunny here not too cold...


----------



## maestro267

Been bogged down with a cold the last few days. Managed to get out and do a bit of shopping this morning, when I got caught in a really heavy rain shower. Streets turned into rivers, that sort of thing. I was tempted to open the first bottle of shampoo I saw in a shop, stick a dollop on me head and lather it. 

Now sat down and enjoying Malcolm Arnold's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Wandering

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't think anyone will understand exactly what I mean... but for the creative minds out there... have you ever invented a scenario in your mind before it actually came true? I mean this: you've imagined some story in your head, fictional or not, and it may have had nothing to do with you... and suddenly it happens for real to you! You see, I've written a lot of short stories, some of them I've posted here, and tonight, well, I almost relived one of the scenarios I wrote about 6 months ago. How would I have known it would really happen to me? Is this only self-fulfilling prophecy, or... what?
> 
> This isn't the first time either...


That sounds somewhat like a vision to me? I haven't read any of your short stories, I'll take a look. I've had deja vu often enough, but this can't compare with actually writing it down in a story prior. Have you ever thought you'd dreamed things prior to them really happening?

Once I remember dreaming of a slight piece for violin solo, a very simple yet unbelievably catchy little folk tune that seemed unmistakably like Bartok to my ears. I recall all my thoughts and emotions during the dream but not the melody itself. There was something very strange about how overwhelming emotional my reaction was to the folk melody, later I concluded it was just my Jungian Shadow screwing with me, having a little giggle at my expense.


----------



## Weston

EricABQ said:


> Tonight is the company Christmas party. I tend to be a bit of a curmudgeon about these things. I pretty much think of them as work functions that we are obligated to attend but that we don't be paid for. Plus, it's at a hotel that is a forty minute drive from me through terrible Friday night traffic.
> 
> The only thing that makes it half-way bearable is that me and a couple co-workers all appreciate a good single malt, so we each bring a flask of our favorite and we drink ourselves into a pretty good state of drunkenness. Then, my poor put-upon wife has to drive me home.


I simply do not attend these things. I do not care if it hurts my chances of promotion. The social obligations we primates impose on others has got to stop. I am obligated to no one and no one is obligated to me. I am also not responsible for others' expectations and holiday cheer. I do not understand why people assume I am.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> The social obligations we primates impose on others has got to stop.


We primates? You're a dog.

You're being too hard on yourself.

You probably wouldn't be allowed into the hotel ballroom anyway, even with the disguise.


----------



## violadude




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:lol: I could hear that sizzlin' all the way from here!


HUZZAH! I got a 95 on my Glazunov paper!!! I guess that means it's publishing-worthy?  Would anyone like it if I posted it on my blog to read? It's basically an analysis and appreciation of his Symphony No. 4.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes please! I look forward to reading it


----------



## Cheyenne

Please do, please do.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cheyenne said:


> Please do, please do.


Done.  Please give comments on either of the 2 posts (had to split it up into 2) as you like.


----------



## Cheyenne

Will do! In more than 15 characters!


----------



## jani

My christmas is coming early this year, and by that i mean day after tomorrow.
I will see these guys live!
They are new great band, if you like hard rock at all give it a listen.


----------



## Mesa

Spent 60 odd hours on a recording project in the last few days and now my software crashes when i open the file. The only older version saved is about 30% of the project.

I'm thrilled, as you'd expect.


----------



## Tristan

What's happening is that today I started feeling that familiar unpleasant tinge in my throat that means only one thing: ONCOMING COLD. I'm gonna have a fun next few days...


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm currently struggling through guide to the study of practical harmony and Classical form. It's quite a bit harder than i expected


----------



## jani

Finally KISS got inducted into Rock'n roll hall of fame, because of that i will mostly listen to KISS today!


----------



## GreenMamba

I see The Replacements were nominated and didn't make the cut. But KISS made it. I find this extremely sad.


----------



## EricABQ

I think KISS has the most lopsided success to ability ratio of any act in rock history.


----------



## neoshredder

Lost 6 pounds. I'm 20% done with my goal of losing 30 pounds.


----------



## jani

EricABQ said:


> I think KISS has the most lopsided success to ability ratio of any act in rock history.


KISS has a recognizable good sound, they have done heavier and not so heavy music.
They have a very unique image, i mean their make up is known worldwide, like it or not but the image is a big part of music/entertainment business today.

Also their stage show is very intense, all those pyros, levitating drums, Gene "flying" very high and singing god of thunder.
Gene spitting fire&"blood".

Also they are probably the most merchandised band in the history of rock.


----------



## Copperears

KISS, like Alice Cooper, Tiny Tim before them both, T-Rex, David Bowie, Madonna and Lady Gaga all recognize the "operatic" aspect of pop music performance. As does much of metal music that doesn't take itself too seriously. This is something fans of Wagner should completely understand. 

Daring to post in this thread for the first time today.....

Quiet week, got the sudden urge to listen to lots of Puccini (! - I had told myself I hated him most of my life, and then.... could these all be symptoms of a brain tumor?), have got my health in good balance in between the stuffing that is Thanksgiving and the bloating that is Christmas; I continue to have far too many nights interrupted by leg cramps, alleviated by a small bottle of Schwepps Tonic Water at 3am. Continue to be sad about the massive failure that the US and EU economies have been since 2007, for many millions and millions of people. Can't read the news any more, it's just full of melodramatic shock stories about MORE greed, MORE corruption, MORE evidence why you should just lie down and let the wealthy 400 walk all over you. I'm happier when I just forget entirely about the outside world, and live in the moment, as has always been the case. As with King Lear, sleep (he doesn't get enough in the play, ever notice?) is a major factor in all this, with a kind of cause/feedback loop you have to break with some will power.

Continue to relish memories of my life, along with living in the present having the various little Proustian, vivid glimpses into all the many things that have come before keeps me company. Kind of an anti-Scrooge experience; paint your present with the colors of the most brilliant moments of your past and ecstasy will be a frequent friend, and require little prompting for revelation.

Wishing the forum here were less about who's best, who's on top, who's not, but I guess that kind of horse-trading will always be endemic, read any Faulkner novel. Some good discussions here about other things are always a pleasure when I find them; I will vow to be less shocked about the ongoing sports game and more observant of the dynamics of conversation.


----------



## neoshredder

Lost 6 pounds. My goal is 30 pounds. Will be hard with all the good food for Christmas coming up though. But I'll just eat smaller amounts per meal.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Woot! I had my jury and it went great! Was a relatively easy piece for solo flute, but it has a lot of potential for music-making which I made my challenge with it. Orchestral excerpts, high scalar technique, I was out of there.

Only 2 finals left on Thursday, and this semester is done! Yay! One of my toughest semesters is nearly to a close!

(Of course it's only going down hill from here :/)


----------



## Katie

Great work NEO, are you increasing exercise in conjunction with dietary changes?

Interesting Copper, just yesterday I vowed to be more observant of dynamics on the pitch/gridiron/hardcourt and less shocked by ongoing conversations. 

To that end, I largely ignored my co-workers today and am currently watching Mizzou St. at Louisville. Indeed, I find that I've achieved a much more palatable balance./Katie


----------



## Copperears

neoshredder said:


> Lost 6 pounds. My goal is 30 pounds. Will be hard with all the good food for Christmas coming up though. But I'll just eat smaller amounts per meal.


Focus on intensity of flavor, smell and color; avoid mass quantities of existential, bleached-out empty calories, devoid of all color and any taste beyond sugar or fat. I can eat a LOT less at a time that way, and come away from a meal far more satisfied and having eaten a fraction of the mass quantities I see everyone else around me slowly killing themselves with.

It's a good recipe for living, too.


----------



## Copperears

Katie said:


> Great work NEO, are you increasing exercise in conjunction with dietary changes?
> 
> Interesting Copper, just yesterday I vowed to be more observant of dynamics on the pitch/gridiron/hardcourt and less shocked by ongoing conversations.
> 
> To that end, I largely ignored my co-workers today and am currently watching Mizzou St. at Louisville. Indeed, I find that I've achieved a much more palatable balance./Katie


Online conversations are a lot like riding in cars. There's this thick layer of inanimate matter blocking many levels and signals typical in face-to-face interaction, so it's all too easy to project onto the anonymous other all sorts of things, making conflict and road rage all too easy.

Better just to think of everyone as eager, smiling gorillas riding around merrily in big metal boxes with big fires burning in the front; then it all just looks cute. 

Still have to pick up some Langaard someday.....


----------



## Sonata

Life is on the upswing at the moment


----------



## neoshredder

Katie said:


> Great work NEO, are you increasing exercise in conjunction with dietary changes?
> 
> Interesting Copper, just yesterday I vowed to be more observant of dynamics on the pitch/gridiron/hardcourt and less shocked by ongoing conversations.
> 
> To that end, I largely ignored my co-workers today and am currently watching Mizzou St. at Louisville. Indeed, I find that I've achieved a much more palatable balance./Katie


I have more energy. So I tend to exercise more. Not stuffing yourself helps that energy.


----------



## Katie

Alright COPPER, if yer gonna blow it up to the Metaphysical Plane (fires, metal boxes, and driving primates...) I'll require simple drawings in primary colors!

NEO, it's a wonderfully vicious circle: after I've established a solid exercise routine (for me, running and biking), the temptation of beer and an appropriate culinary accoutrement of fat and salt began to fade relative to a progressive desire to feel better the next morning when I rolled of bed and during the run or swim themselves. The key is changing ingrained habit, which is just a function of doing the unpalatable for awhile 'til it becomes the norm. Keep moving!

P.S.: So this how you're picturing me, Copper?








Suppose I've been described as worse.../K


----------



## Weston

Hating my day job more and more every day. Losing interest in music. Losing interest in these forums and in almost everything else. Maybe it's time for a hiatus from the computer in general.


----------



## Katie

Okay, C, I just caught your Langaard reference and the presumed association between the current thread and the significant emotional volatility prevalent in his work...well played!/slow-on-the-draw Katie


----------



## Katie

Speaking of "job" and "hiatus from the computer", it'd probably be nice if I diverted some attention to my paid employment! What's up Weston? Just ennui from routine? Seasonal disaffectation? Other stuff?/K


----------



## Katie

Copperears said:


> Focus on intensity of flavor, smell and color; avoid mass quantities of existential, bleached-out empty calories, devoid of all color and any taste beyond sugar or fat.


During an extended, temporary assignment in the south of Holland, I noticed a few interesting things concordant with your thoughts:

First, the local McDonalds - pursuant presumably to tastefully restricted zoning - was located in a drab industrial park on the outskirts of town (only then did I realize how appropriate a setting it was for the cheap and gaudy red-yellow neon arches that are so revered here in America - envision the Valley of Ashes in Fitzgerald's Gatsby), and

Second, I saw no public feeding troughs (aka, buffets, a la Ryan's); in fact, I suspect had I suggested the notion of paying a flat rate for a bottomless slop bucket, the locals would have reasonably inquired about the deficiencies I perceived in a single plate of well-prepared food./K


----------



## Flamme

Ghosts of the past haunted me last night...In my dreams...Not so scary more sad...


----------



## EricABQ

Just slogging through the least productive work week of the year. Pretty much everyone has mentally checked out and is ready for the time off that's coming next week.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My trucking company has been a department of hell for the last three weeks. Everyone who imports anything from Europe, tries to get it in before the end of the financial year, and so you have ten-mile-long lines of trucks at the border customs points, late shipments and angry customers ready to storm your office. Even the Germans at our Berlin office seem to have forgotten all about efficiency and punctuality: they lose stuff (I am talking half a truckload of stuff) and are nowhere to be found when you need them. I come home later and later every day, have dinner, grab an hour of Schubert's lieder to remind myself that the German language exists for more exalted things than the endless flow of paperwork, and go to bed. I usually love my job a lot, but right now I am just waiting for Christmas. Fortunately, this is the last week before Europe shuts down and we can take a breath. 

To add to it all, they have cut off power at the office today, so we have to do the usual thing from home...


----------



## Vaneyes

Chill Pills are extra helpful this time of the year. Don't forget to watch out for Xmas shoppers/drivers. Road and parking lot etiquette is not first and foremost in their minds. God bless everyone. :tiphat:

View attachment 30678


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Life is on the upswing at the moment


That's good to hear, Sonata. Howz Kitty Kat and Baby Girl?

Don't forget to budget some bowl watching. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Katie said:


> Speaking of "job" and "hiatus from the computer", it'd probably be nice if I diverted some attention to my paid employment! What's up Weston? Just ennui from routine? Seasonal disaffectation? Other stuff?/K


Ennui is close. The day job leaves me little or no energy for any kind of artwork and I miss the glory days of doing art for a living (however hand to mouth it was). But today the sun is shining in Nashville and everything seems possible -- so, much better!


----------



## mstar

Just got a flu shot in my left arm. On second thought, perhaps to get it on my right arm would have been more strategic, since a sore L.H. isn't favorable for tremolos.... Oh, they should invent a flu shot to get in one's toe! A sore toe is better than a sore arm....


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Just got a flu shot in my left arm. On second thought, perhaps to get it on my right arm would have been more strategic, since a sore L.H. isn't favorable for tremolos.... Oh, *they should invent a flu shot to get in one's toe! A sore toe is better than a sore arm*....


Yeah, as long as one doesn't have Black Toenail, or Raynaud's Disease/Phenomenon.


----------



## jani

Santa cruz was ****king great live, during their last song i was on the stage i even got a pick!


----------



## science

A good friend of mine, a genuinely good guy who used to be overweight, but has gotten into decent shape in his middle age, posted on Facebook something along the lines of, "What's better than losing (X) inches off your waist..." etc. etc. etc. 

I really, really wanted to respond, "Being thin in the first place." 

But that wouldn't have made me any friends, so instead, I did it here. 

Moral of the story: Never start a post with "What's better than..." without putting a few moments of cynical thought into it.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> That's good to hear, Sonata. Howz Kitty Kat and Baby Girl?
> 
> Don't forget to budget some bowl watching. :tiphat:


Our cat Turbo is doing pretty well. Still healing from surgery, but his limp improved almost immediately and he appeared to be in less pain, so clearly surgery was the right choice for him. Technically his activity should still be restricted...but it's almost impossible restricting cat's movement! The kids are both doing great, our daughter is tiny, just 17 pounds at 16 months, but that doesn't stop her from being very active! my son is three and a half and very excited about making cookies for Santa this year  Thanks for asking!


----------



## jani

jani said:


> Santa cruz was ****king great live, during their last song i was on the stage i even got a pick!


Seriously they are the best live band i have seen so far, their energy was awesome!

When they come to your town be sure to check them out.


----------



## EricABQ

We got the always enjoyable "Benefits Changes" email for 2014 today.

The day after Thanksgiving will no longer be a paid day off, %1 cut to the company 401k matching, and a lower limit on how much vacation we can accrue.

Not too bad, I suppose. It's better than being layed off.


----------



## Sonata

Did your insurance rates jack up? ours did


----------



## mstar

Listening to something that I do not know on the only classsical music radio in the area.... Sounds modern.... After a period of my improv sounding unusually Romantic, I've noticed a notable increase in chromatic scales, dissonance, and a modern sound to it. I'm not sure if I like it....


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> Did your insurance rates jack up? ours did


I think our open enrollment period is later in the spring, so won't know until then.

I'm guessing they probably will.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This semester is done!!!!

Tomorrow, a rehearsal for my university's commencement ceremony, and then Saturday night is when it takes place. Then I go home for break!

A time to reflect on this semester:

I learned a lot of new things, some powerful realizations about myself and life in general. I felt that I had become hyper-sensitized over the semester, that every good and evil thing that I witnessed or learned about was magnified a thousand times. I was devastated to discover further just how depraved this world is, and the pathetic fallacy that so many beautiful things exist alongside it all. Certain days, the weather just bogged me down, like it was telling me "This world sucks". Many times I was just overwhelmed with it all, and I ended up isolating myself a lot from people just to keep my calm/sanity. Not really being a recluse, just not spending a lot of my meal time with people, but mostly listening to music alone with myself (and internet friends). I guess it was a sign of just how stressful this semester was for me, with my extra obligations and high level of credits. A number of really amazing things happened this semester, including my Symphony Orchestra principal debut, and the Opera production for the semester. I even got to perform in a concert in DC and be paid for it! I made some decent money this semester, more than any other year, and I have a lot of future plans/goals, now that Grad School applications are coming up. Other stuff happened at a more personal level than this too, some hopes awakened/dashed/renewed all in a small period of time, and now I've gained a sort of centering of my soul. There is just one conclusion that I can make out of this semester: God has ordained some tough but amazing things to happen in my life right now, and I think He is planning some extremely good things in my future, although I can't say what...


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Listening to something that I do not know on the only classsical music radio in the area.... Sounds modern.... After a period of my improv sounding unusually Romantic, I've noticed *a notable increase in chromatic scales, dissonance, and a modern sound to it. *I'm not sure if I like it....


Trust me, that's all good.


----------



## aleazk

Today was the most awful and frustrating day of the year for me. I'm glad it's over now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight I found out that I'm actually really good at Cards Against Humanity... who'd have thought?  

I blame Dostoevsky :devil:


----------



## Sonata

aleazk said:


> Today was the most awful and frustrating day of the year for me. I'm glad it's over now.


I'm sorry  hopefully tomorrow is a brighter day


----------



## Freddie von Rost

Penultimate working day for me. Then nine days of battery recharging. Roll on 2014.


----------



## Winterreisender

My Christmas break begins today!! I am excited to be returning to England tomorrow after spending four months here in Germany


----------



## Kopachris

Apparently, the US Navy is in need of nuclear engineers. A nuclear engineer with the US Navy visited my brother's high school the other day. My brother told him about me, about how intelligent I was and how I'm not really doing anything productive with my life right now, and the engineer told my brother that the Navy needs people like me who they can train to handle a nuclear reactor. He made a lot of promises that I've asked my brother to get me in writing: $11,000 signing bonus (navy.mil says $15,000), pay grade of E-3 while going through college for a 4-year BS degree, they'll pay for college (and I'll still have the GI bill available to use later), and basically whatever nuclear-related assignment I want (I'd probably want to continue on to ODS and get commissioned after college). If he can get me those promises in writing, I'll contact the guy myself and ask for information about contacting a recruiter, and I'll seriously consider taking advantage of the offer.

There is definitely room for promotion in that line of work. A friend of mine on deviantART, LCDR Bird, specialized in nuclear engineering, went on to earn a Master's degree, served a while with the Australian Navy as part of a personnel exchange program, and is currently XO of the USS Denver.


----------



## mstar

Christmas break initiated by my sleeping in late - all the way to 08:36 today!! :lol:


----------



## jani

Me pulling off the hardest shot on the history of Billiard.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152802996719298&set=vb.740919297&type=2&theater


----------



## Flamme

Was at a final exam at Political academy scored 9,5 from 10 points  Eating cakes soon to a pub with friends


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> My Christmas break begins today!! I am excited to be returning to England tomorrow after spending four months here in Germany


A few of my truck drivers get to spend Christmas in Germany, more exactly somewhere on the autobahn. Somehow the words "Christmas in Germany" do not sound as exciting to them as they do to me


----------



## Tristan

Meh. I think I'm gonna be too sick to go to San Francisco tonight with my friends. It's an annual tradition and I've been doing it since I was in middle school but this might be the one year that I miss out on it  The last thing I want to do is walk around in 40-degree weather with my eyes red and burning and nose running...


----------



## Flamme

Aaaah went home after a all night drinking binge, i feel like my orthodox friends are are way too primitive for me...I was raised too fine by my catholic mother...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was feeling so happy about being home now for Winter Break, until I read an article online that really really upset me... and now I feel awful... my joy diminished to the extreme... _I must continue with my Neo-Dostoevskian novel, I feel compelled to finish it as a response to the article I read..._ -_-


----------



## Novelette

SiegendesLicht said:


> A few of my truck drivers get to spend Christmas in Germany, more exactly somewhere on the autobahn. Somehow the words "Christmas in Germany" do not sound as exciting to them as they do to me


I'm jealous of both you and Winterreisender; I had the great pleasure to spend three consecutive Decembers in Germany. Happy memories.


----------



## mstar

What can I say?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Novelette said:


> I'm jealous of both you and Winterreisender; I had the great pleasure to spend three consecutive Decembers in Germany. Happy memories.


In this case it is me who is jealous, because it is only my truckies, not me, who get to spend Christmas in Germany (and they are not happy about it). I don't have that on my list of happy memories as yet.


----------



## mstar

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Guest

I celebrated my 9th wedding anniversary yesterday.


----------



## Weston

An anthology featuring a contribution of mine has just came out last night. I didn't contribute as an artist this time but as a co-writer of one of the stories. Yes, I have trouble believing this too. Surprisingly it's not a self published ebook kind of thing, but a bona fide trade paperback. It's an anthology of the surreal freak out genre that is becoming known as bizarro fiction. 

I'd post a link but that would be spamming. Besides it's not exactly a pleasant thing to look upon and not holiday appropriate (NSFW as they say). Kind of a thrill for me though. I expect to get about $10 royalties from it. Not bad to get a lunch paid for from a silly mind game a friend of mine and I played on a long road trip decades ago.


----------



## EricABQ

Congrats, Weston. That's pretty cool.


----------



## neoshredder

Just got sick. Can't breath.


----------



## Ingélou

Get well soon, neoshredder. All best wishes.


----------



## mstar

I just noticed that every time I try to write "concert," I spontaneously stick an "o" at the end of it. Consequences, in another thread, I wrote that I was debating seeing a "Messiah concert*o*," which makes no sense to me whatsoever, etc.


----------



## scratchgolf

My wife is home until Jan 5th and we're taking our boys to an indoor water park tomorrow. I'm also growing my pre-retirement beard. Come July of 2015, I will not shave for 2 years.


----------



## jani

This week i discovered The Tom Leykis show from youtube and i must say that i totally love his show.

I know that he is very extreme with his opinions and his show isn't for all, but it love it!

Some of you might know him since he is a famous radio show host in the US.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HE CAME HE CAME!

And I'm not talking about Santa, silly! 

I was playing some games on my new phone in the living room, when first Arensky came and greeted me. He was ecstatic (as he usually is) to see me back from college and gave me a hug with his Variations on a theme by Tchaikovsky. I thought it might be just him who would be wishing me happy holidays for the day, but he came just to _prime _me for the _real _caller of the day. About an hour later, guess who came to the door?! That's right!! He took my hand and gave it a kiss, and then for a joke put on an eyepatch while he sang me the Volga boatman song from his tone poem Stenka Razin. 

Like I've said before, it's not a matter of "if" but "_when"_ ...

:tiphat:


----------



## mstar

Just found out that I am quite the conductor myself already! Can't wait till I get past being only part-time conductor. Huh, who knew?


----------



## Itullian

Flu for Christmas


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> Flu for Christmas


Feel better, Itullian! And remember, when all else fails to keep away the boredom as we poor flu victims stay at home to get better, "listen to Thick as a Brick."  And don't forget TC! :lol:


----------



## Weston

mstar said:


> Just found out that I am quite the conductor myself already! Can't wait till I get past being only part-time conductor. Huh, who knew?
> View attachment 31210


Congratulations. So much nicer than being a semi-colon -- not that you needed to have worried.


----------



## Itullian

mstar said:


> Feel better, Itullian! And remember, when all else fails to keep away the boredom as we poor flu victims stay at home to get better, "listen to Thick as a Brick."  And don't forget TC! :lol:


You're very sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Arensky was jealous of my last post a few hours ago, because he came visiting again this evening with the SAME PIECE OF MUSIC on a radio station thousands of miles away in FINLAND: "Hello, Huilu, you know you want me too." It was borderline harassment! 

The crazy-dumb stuff that happen in my life.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

We have our corporate New Year/Christmas party tonight. Nobody is thinking about work any more, the guys have gone shopping, and the gals are chopping up vegetables for the salads. Later on we will be roasting meat on an open fire (the office is outside of the city in the middle of the forest, so we can set a grill up), drinking hot wine with spices, dancing around the fire and generally having a good time, totally informal and unobligating.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*reporting from the middle of the corporate party*

I think I have discovered the nature of modern pop music. It can only be perceived as enjoyable when you are "under the influence". I would run away from all the stuff that is being played right now if I were sober, and would not touch it with a ten-foot pole. However, after a few glasses of champagne it actually sounds more or less okay, and I can even dance to it. I think in the future all music will be like that: designed to be consumed in intoxicated state and totally unmusical and ugly when one is sober.

Yours, a bit teepsy,
SiegendesLicht


----------



## Cheyenne

The one time I drank at a party, it was noticeable that the music got considerably less annoying. Perhaps there's something to it.


----------



## Lunasong

I took the first step of making my life better by talking to our Employee Assistance Program counselor today (I work for a VERY large corporation in a very small manufacturing plant of theirs, so they have these benefits). I have been working 13 hours a day every day for three months with no end in sight and it is starting to affect my health. Talking to her and getting her perspective will help keep me accountable to making what improvements I can. She gave me good advice and I asked her to keep an eye on me to make sure I follow it. The thing is..I can keep throwing hours at this job and there will never be an end to it. So it's time to start cutting back and see what the effects are. Maybe I will make some customers unhappy! Maybe the company will hire additional help!
She helped me see that I am giving up part of who I am and what I enjoy to do a job. And that is not a good thing.


----------



## cwarchc

My youngest is back from Uni on a break for Christmas, he's applying for phd courses for next year.
Makes me feel old, where has all the time gone


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou and I are celebrating our 40th Wedding Anniversary today.










Hardly seems possible that was 40 years ago. The time has flown and we've enjoyed forty happy years. Trouble is, we were out Scottish Country Dancing last night with a haggis supper and we're both rather tired. We've got a lot to celebrate so we're not going to let that stop us.

Thanks to Ingélou for forty marvelous years!


----------



## SimonNZ

What a lovely couple! Happy anniversary!


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> Flu for Christmas


Recover soon my friend.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I are celebrating our 40th Wedding Anniversary today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly seems possible that was 40 years ago. The time has flown and we've enjoyed forty happy years. Trouble is, we were out Scottish Country Dancing last night with a haggis supper and we're both rather tired. We've got a lot to celebrate so we're not going to let that stop us.
> 
> Thanks to Ingélou for forty marvelous years!


Have at it. In honor of your advanced maturity I have resisted making undignified suggestions.


----------



## moody

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I are celebrating our 40th Wedding Anniversary today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly seems possible that was 40 years ago. The time has flown and we've enjoyed forty happy years. Trouble is, we were out Scottish Country Dancing last night with a haggis supper and we're both rather tired. We've got a lot to celebrate so we're not going to let that stop us.
> 
> Thanks to Ingélou for forty marvelous years!


Bit late in the day but Happy Anniversary !!!


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> Bit late in the day but Happy Anniversary !!!


*Thanks, moody - certainly not too late*. :cheers:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now that Christmas is over, our task it to put the replastered bedroom back together:

1. Put carpet back down (spent too much on new bed & can't afford new one now). Clean old carpet.

2. Put hooks on new curtain rails & put up new red curtains.

3. Move tallboy & wardrobe back into the room; also new gorgeous oaken bedside cabinet bought from local discount store.

4. New red rugs, also from discount store.

5. In about three weeks, the new *enormously expensive* bed arrives. Buy a new duvet and maybe a new reddish bedspread from the cheapest place possible - though there's nothing in the discount store, alas; we checked.

6. Move my computer desk & printer back in, away from our cramped futility room. Move tumble dryer, clothes horse & ironing board back into the futility room.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boy, do I feel tired...


----------



## Chrythes

Finished my first semester at a UK university. Only 9 weekly hours of lectures and seminars, which in reality is even less than that since lecturers/departments probably aren't cooperating much with each other, so many lecturers end the session 5 minutes earlier, and start 5 minutes later. It is also due to having no breaks between seminars and lectures, which is nonsense. You need to have time for imbibing the information and for actually getting from and to the building where the next seminar/lecture is taking place. In my home country we had at least 20 weekly hours of lectures and seminars with 15 minutes breaks between them. 

The low amount of hours might be due to the nature of my subject, since it involves a lot of reading. One could argue that they encourage reading by requiring to write lengthy and challenging essays, but it doesn't make sense since the longest essay we had to write was 2,500 words. Around 5 pages. And I am supposed to pay 9000 pounds a year, for something that supposedly provides a 'world class education'. Maybe I was naive for coming here.


----------



## Cheyenne

Here in the Netherlands the same thing is happening. It's as if my sister doesn't even go to school - she lives close to her college so she can walk there, get through a few seminars a week and then be gone already. Ridiculous! The school isn't making the minimum hours so now they opted to do more 'practical assignments', which translates to 'doing random experiments that have little to do with what the students are supposed to be learning'. At least higher education is a mess in multiple places :lol:


----------



## Jos

> Flu for Christmas


Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, Déjà vu.
Don't remember which song; almost cut my hair....?

Hope you are well !!
Happy 2014

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## violadude

Ok guys, I'm going to go on another long rant, and no, this time it's not about how bad my life is. Actually, I'm feeling a lot better at the moment. However, I have something on my mind that I really need to get out. I almost made an entire thread about this but I realized my silly rantings aren't enough to warrant an entire thread.

My complaint is about American food...well not really "American" food per se, but the way cuisines from around the world get completely butchered in America!  I'll mostly be talking about Asian food since it's my favorite and I have the most experience with it.

As some of you might know I've been in Sydney for the past few days and they have a lot of really wonderful Asian restaurants here, specifically Thai, Chinese and Japanese. They taste fairly authentic as far as I know and are filled with unique dishes and unique flavors that my mouth has never tried before. The coolest thing is that they actually make a distinction between, say Isaan Thai cuisine and Southern Thai cuisine, between Cantonese cuisine and Hunan cuisine. Each of these unique places have their own set of special flavors to match, and moreover, flavors that my tongue has never tasted before.

Now compare that to America...where every freaking Chinese restaurant is the same. It doesn't even matter if they market it as Schezwan or Mandarin or whatever, every single one is filled with the same Americanized bland "Chinese Standards". General Tso's, Sweet and Sour Pork, Kung Pao Chicken...And whatever it is, you can bet it's going to be slathered in syrup. Yes, syrup, not delicious Chinese herbs or spices, cause ya know, God forbid Americans try anything tasty and unique, we need to make them feel at home by slathering everything in sweet surgery syrup that has little to no resemblance to actual Chinese food.

The other day I had real Japanese Yakisoba and it was covered in tons of amazing things such as seaweed, red pickled ginger, Japanese herbs and vegetables and the like. It was such a variety of flavors. Compare that to Yakisoba in America...well you get the noodles, some gross chicken and a variety of "safe" veggies, like carrots.

Same with Thai food. I especially know how Thai food is supposed to taste like since my girlfriend is from Thailand and most Americans don't eat real Thai food. They're most likely to have either Pad Thai with ketchup, or Tom Yum soup with ketchup. No Yen ta fo, no Som-tam, no Gaeng Som, much less the enjoyable distinctions between Northeastern and Southern Thai cuisine. Thai food is supposed to be so flavorful! Why put ketchup in everything! WHY AMERICA! WHY!???? 

I'm sure the owners of the restaurants in America know their food is fake knock-off Asian food too. I'm not going to blame them or call them sell outs or anything because ya know...you do what you can to survive in the US market. But I wonder if it ever hurts their hearts to be butchering their people's food so much. I'm just annoyed because it seems like the people in the USA can't handle anything except sweet and syrupy and bland. It seems so many have awful pallets. I'm not trying to generalize I guess but I'm making an observation about where I live.

I can't really speak for other types of cuisines but I have a feeling those get destroyed in America too (everyone here thinks Olive Garden is the pinnacle of Italian food for example LOL). Ok not everyone, but many people I grew up with.

I guess to round this rant off, I will post a picture of myself eating a Southern Thai dish called Gaeng Tai Pbla (Fish kidney curry) over Kanom Jeen (the white rice noodles). Yuuummm! authentic with a complex flavor. No ketchup or sweet syrup in sight. :lol: And yes, I did get sunburned while I was here.


----------



## EricABQ

Violadude is spot on with his assessment of Americanized Asian food. %90 of it is a disgrace.

However, being from near Seattle I thought you would have a better go of it (at least with Japanese food) with such a large Japanese population up there.


----------



## Cheyenne

I cycled through the city today and it was like going through a war zone. Explosions and fire everywhere, people running and hiding, police intervention here and there, people screaming at each other; quite an experience!


----------



## Aramis

Cheyenne said:


> I cycled through the city today and it was like going through a war zone. Explosions and fire everywhere, people running and hiding, police intervention here and there, people screaming at each other; quite an experience!


The "quite an experience" is when you happen to have a dog in this particular time of the year.


----------



## Cheyenne

When my family had one he would just sit scared under the table until he fell asleep.


----------



## cwarchc

My small dog hides behind the sofa quivering 
He gets soo upset, you can't stop him
We have the music on loud, but he still stresses with the fireworks


----------



## Katie

Cheyenne said:


> I cycled through the city today and it was like going through a war zone. Explosions and fire everywhere, people running and hiding, police intervention here and there, people screaming at each other; quite an experience!


Indeed, be careful: The State Department has issued a travel advisory for Detroit.


----------



## Blancrocher

violadude said:


> I can't really speak for other types of cuisines but I have a feeling those get destroyed in America too (everyone here thinks Olive Garden is the pinnacle of Italian food for example LOL). Ok not everyone, but many people I grew up with.


I take your general point, but I see things from a somewhat different perspective as a vegetarian. Often the word "authentic" on a restaurant sign--especially a Mexican place--means I'll have a hard time finding any or good options on the menu.

And I'll confess I'm glad there aren't many top quality Italian restaurants in the US: the temptation might be too great :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Jos said:


> Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, Déjà vu.
> Don't remember which song; almost cut my hair....?
> 
> Hope you are well !!
> Happy 2014
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Yup, that's the album and song.


----------



## Copperears

Katie said:


> Alright COPPER, if yer gonna blow it up to the Metaphysical Plane (fires, metal boxes, and driving primates...) I'll require simple drawings in primary colors!
> 
> NEO, it's a wonderfully vicious circle: after I've established a solid exercise routine (for me, running and biking), the temptation of beer and an appropriate culinary accoutrement of fat and salt began to fade relative to a progressive desire to feel better the next morning when I rolled of bed and during the run or swim themselves. The key is changing ingrained habit, which is just a function of doing the unpalatable for awhile 'til it becomes the norm. Keep moving!
> 
> P.S.: So this how you're picturing me, Copper?
> View attachment 30671
> 
> 
> Suppose I've been described as worse.../K


Yes, but grinning!

It's not an insult, I find primates of all sorts highly entertaining.


----------



## Sonata

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I are celebrating our 40th Wedding Anniversary today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly seems possible that was 40 years ago. The time has flown and we've enjoyed forty happy years. Trouble is, we were out Scottish Country Dancing last night with a haggis supper and we're both rather tired. We've got a lot to celebrate so we're not going to let that stop us.
> 
> Thanks to Ingélou for forty marvelous years!


Happy anniversary! So happy for you both


----------



## jani

Woke up hangovered what a way to start the first day of the year... jei...

Last night me and my friend met four Swiss women, who gave us a 100cl/ 1L bottle of Baccardi oakheart rum for free.


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I are celebrating our 40th Wedding Anniversary today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly seems possible that was 40 years ago. The time has flown and we've enjoyed forty happy years. Trouble is, we were out Scottish Country Dancing last night with a haggis supper and we're both rather tired. We've got a lot to celebrate so we're not going to let that stop us.
> 
> Thanks to Ingélou for forty marvelous years!


Wow you both look beautiful and so young...Its hard to find cultured spirits these days and you two are one(s)


----------



## Flamme

Argh, bad day at work! Software we work with has a bad habit of deleting all the date we enter from time to time so i was accused of ''playing with it'', nothing can be further than truth i only concentrate on finishing my daily assignment so there was a heated discussion, i almost lost my nerve...Working with idiots who are lower in education than me but higher in position hate, hate, hate...No justice...


----------



## Flamme

*data...


----------



## Kopachris

I am making mead.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So around 7PM this evening, I heard a knock on the door. Who could that be? It's so cold and snowy outside, who would dare brave the weather to visit me? Sure enough, my Love was at the door, having a Finnish flag caped over his back, and began to sing Finnish Folk tunes to me, of course with his unmistakeable _Russian _accent. My mom heard it all too and was thrilled at his calling on us. She sang along with one tune which she remembered from when she was back in Finland actually, a very sweet tune that's been translated to Swedish, something that goes along the line of: "I took a walk one night..."

:tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud

Got a puppy. He likes to chew things, including me.


----------



## Jos

Crudblud said:


> Got a puppy. He likes to chew things, including me.


Great, please post a picture in the petthread. What kind ?
At our house no rug, shoe, newspaper or anything chewable is safe from our 13week puppy.
Enjoy your new housemate!
Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Sonata

violadude said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to go on another long rant, and no, this time it's not about how bad my life is. Actually, I'm feeling a lot better at the moment. However, I have something on my mind that I really need to get out. I almost made an entire thread about this but I realized my silly rantings aren't enough to warrant an entire thread.
> 
> My complaint is about American food...well not really "American" food per se, but the way cuisines from around the world get completely butchered in America!  I'll mostly be talking about Asian food since it's my favorite and I have the most experience with it.
> 
> As some of you might know I've been in Sydney for the past few days and they have a lot of really wonderful Asian restaurants here, specifically Thai, Chinese and Japanese. They taste fairly authentic as far as I know and are filled with unique dishes and unique flavors that my mouth has never tried before. The coolest thing is that they actually make a distinction between, say Isaan Thai cuisine and Southern Thai cuisine, between Cantonese cuisine and Hunan cuisine. Each of these unique places have their own set of special flavors to match, and moreover, flavors that my tongue has never tasted before.
> 
> Now compare that to America...where every freaking Chinese restaurant is the same. It doesn't even matter if they market it as Schezwan or Mandarin or whatever, every single one is filled with the same Americanized bland "Chinese Standards". General Tso's, Sweet and Sour Pork, Kung Pao Chicken...And whatever it is, you can bet it's going to be slathered in syrup. Yes, syrup, not delicious Chinese herbs or spices, cause ya know, God forbid Americans try anything tasty and unique, we need to make them feel at home by slathering everything in sweet surgery syrup that has little to no resemblance to actual Chinese food.
> 
> The other day I had real Japanese Yakisoba and it was covered in tons of amazing things such as seaweed, red pickled ginger, Japanese herbs and vegetables and the like. It was such a variety of flavors. Compare that to Yakisoba in America...well you get the noodles, some gross chicken and a variety of "safe" veggies, like carrots.
> 
> Same with Thai food. I especially know how Thai food is supposed to taste like since my girlfriend is from Thailand and most Americans don't eat real Thai food. They're most likely to have either Pad Thai with ketchup, or Tom Yum soup with ketchup. No Yen ta fo, no Som-tam, no Gaeng Som, much less the enjoyable distinctions between Northeastern and Southern Thai cuisine. Thai food is supposed to be so flavorful! Why put ketchup in everything! WHY AMERICA! WHY!????
> 
> I'm sure the owners of the restaurants in America know their food is fake knock-off Asian food too. I'm not going to blame them or call them sell outs or anything because ya know...you do what you can to survive in the US market. But I wonder if it ever hurts their hearts to be butchering their people's food so much. I'm just annoyed because it seems like the people in the USA can't handle anything except sweet and syrupy and bland. It seems so many have awful pallets. I'm not trying to generalize I guess but I'm making an observation about where I live.
> 
> I can't really speak for other types of cuisines but I have a feeling those get destroyed in America too (everyone here thinks Olive Garden is the pinnacle of Italian food for example LOL). Ok not everyone, but many people I grew up with.
> 
> I guess to round this rant off, I will post a picture of myself eating a Southern Thai dish called Gaeng Tai Pbla (Fish kidney curry) over Kanom Jeen (the white rice noodles). Yuuummm! authentic with a complex flavor. No ketchup or sweet syrup in sight. :lol: And yes, I did get sunburned while I was here.
> 
> View attachment 31479


When I lived just outside of Detroit we were next to a very ethnic Korean neighborhood (actually my husband worked at the local Tae Kwon Do school, teaching classes and running the business side for his boss, a Korean grand master of TKD) there were some very good authentic Asian restaurants in the area, in particular the Korean one. We ad many good meals there.


----------



## jani

This happend after the strawberry margaritas and tequila.
http://www.talkclassical.com/14282-post-picture-yourself-44.html#post585557


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night I forgot to set my phone to silent, and about 4AM last night, a friend texted me a piece of music on facebook for me to see listen to later that day (but I already know it), and my phone vibrated loud enough to wake me up. I got up and answered the text by laughing at him for staying up that late, and telling him I need to sleep a few more hours before I can talk again. So I fell back to sleep. :lol:

Anyhow, going to pick-up a recorder at the store that just came in, it's an audio/video recorder in one. I will use it for many things, particularly Grad school pre-screenings in the future.


----------



## Novelette

After much hesitation and ambivalence over the past two months, I've finally decided to take a trip in March to attend a concert.

I'm genuinely excited.


----------



## lupinix

Not too good, former friend of mine which Ive known for years has hurt me and doesn't want to go on with me anymore since apparently I'm "not normal" , which was hard for me to accept because I've always been there for her and have never done anything to her, for which I couldn't sleep that night and went out for a walk, but took a wrong step in my not very safe stair and fell down, or rather, glide and my foot stuck behind a step and guess what? No single scratch, not even a tiny bruise on most of my body except... my foot hurt so much and I lie on the floor not being able to move it, turned out to be broken, according to the hospital "not the best place " to break something and can't walk for 3 weeks (that is maybe one of the reasons I joined, lying down all day is so boring), and next week Im gonna have (or rather: miss) 4 exams at school. Even before I fell I was afraid of not making it to the second year, and yeah of course I have send mails and things but still... and it is the only study I could probably ever do.


----------



## Ingélou

lupinix said:


> Not too good, former friend of mine which Ive known for years has hurt me and doesn't want to go on with me anymore since apparently I'm "not normal" , which was hard for me to accept because I've always been there for her and have never done anything to her, for which I couldn't sleep that night and went out for a walk, but took a wrong step in my not very safe stair and fell down, or rather, glide and my foot stuck behind a step and guess what? No single scratch, not even a tiny bruise on most of my body except... my foot hurt so much and I lie on the floor not being able to move it, turned out to be broken, according to the hospital "not the best place " to break something and can't walk for 3 weeks (that is maybe one of the reasons I joined, lying down all day is so boring), and next week Im gonna have (or rather: miss) 4 exams at school. Even before I fell I was afraid of not making it to the second year, and yeah of course I have send mails and things but still... and it is the only study I could probably ever do.


How horrible for you! But the time will pass. Try to read to help your studies or do something enjoyable just to relax & get well again. Your friend has hurt you but don't accept the valuation of yourself; you will find someone better in the future and your hurt feelings will subside. Sometimes time out can be a benefit, and even if it isn't, save your energy & when you are up & about again, make up for lost time in a quiet, purposeful manner. 
This, of course, has no relevance to your situation whatever, but when I was six, I broke my leg & was off school for three months. At that stage, it could have held me back, but I think it helped. I became a reader & someone who liked my own company. 
Whatever - please accept my sympathies, and get well soon.


----------



## lupinix

Thank you I will ^^


----------



## aleazk

I guess I will have to shave... I thought the messy beard was sexy... but according to my mother, I actually look more like a beggar...


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> I guess I will have to shave... I thought the messy beard was sexy... but according to my mother, I actually look like a beggar!.


I have the same problem and hear it from the same sources.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> I guess I will have to shave... I thought the messy beard was sexy... but according to my mother, I actually look more like a beggar...


Or the devil in disguise... (I'm alluding to my latest short novel)


----------



## clavichorder

I can't tell who sucks more according to my therapist, me or my parents.


----------



## lupinix

clavichorder said:


> I can't tell who sucks more according to my therapist, me or my parents.


as usual the therapist does ^^


----------



## mstar

Back on TC after a while, just for a moment though. 
Exam week! Absorbing myself in Bach and Liszt in spare time, while listening to Rach while studying. 
...I caught myself 'singing' Alexander the Great's conquest battles in order to Beethoven's fifth symphony. 

Also just discovered that Classic FM is back on the radio in this area! Good to have 2 classical stations.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> I guess I will have to shave... I thought the messy beard was sexy... but according to my mother, I actually look more like a beggar...


And mother knows best!!!


----------



## violadude

Well, I came home from Australia last night.

I left Sydney at 6:00 on January 13th and through the power of time zones, got to the USA 2 hours later


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> Well, I came home from Australia last night.
> 
> I left Sydney at 6:00 on January 13th and through the power of time zones, got to the USA 2 hours later


That's a rough trip.

One time I flew from Guam to San Diego, and then three days later flew back to Guam.

My body clock was effed up for like two months.


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> Well, I came home from Australia last night.
> 
> I left Sydney at 6:00 on January 13th and through the power of time zones, got to the USA 2 hours later


That is so cool!!!


----------



## lupinix

It's my birthday


----------



## Tristan

Almost got run over by a truck today. My first day biking in a couple months, beautiful weather, and I almost get plowed into by a truck who refused to stop at a stop sign. Definitely one of my scariest moments on a bike, if not the scariest to date.


----------



## Sonata

lupinix said:


> as usual the therapist does ^^


Oh boy, in my case that's true! My therapist was next to useless. Fortunately my psychiatrist, family doctor, and husband all are awesome, so I'm done with the therapist.


----------



## lupinix

Tristan said:


> Almost got run over by a truck today. My first day biking in a couple months, beautiful weather, and I almost get plowed into by a truck who refused to stop at a stop sign. Definitely one of my scariest moments on a bike, if not the scariest to date.


sounds scary indeed! not injured at all though?


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> Oh boy, in my case that's true! My therapist was next to useless. Fortunately my psychiatrist, family doctor, and husband all are awesome, so I'm done with the therapist.


good for you, hope you'll find a better one soon! coincidently im looking for one myself


----------



## Tristan

lupinix said:


> sounds scary indeed! not injured at all though?


Thankfully, no. I've only fallen off my bike twice, and both times were due to riding through piles of leaves by accident >.<


----------



## jani

Saw the worst gig of my life yesterday.
When i was in a bar with couple of my friends, famous Finnish rapper, judge on the Finnish idols show.
Performed at the bar were we were in.

Here is her most known tune.
WARNING IF YOU LISTEN TO IT YOU HAVE TO LISTEN FEW SONATAS OR SYMPHONIES AS AN ANTIDOTE.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Saw the worst gig of my life yesterday.
> When i was in a bar with couple of my friends, famous Finnish rapper, judge on the Finnish idols show.
> Performed at the bar were we were in.
> 
> Here is her most known tune.
> WARNING IF YOU LISTEN TO IT YOU HAVE TO LISTEN FEW SONATAS OR SYMPHONIES AS AN ANTIDOTE.


Finnish is actually a great rapping language, because it's naturally rhythmic but monotone.

Let's "twerk" Finnish style! :cheers: :tiphat:


----------



## Cheyenne

That sounds vastly better than most mainstream American rap - probably because I can't comprehend the lyrics.


----------



## jani

Cheyenne said:


> That sounds vastly better than most mainstream American rap - probably because I can't comprehend the lyrics.


Nah, i can't describe it with words what swag means but Lil wayne has it more than any other rapper i know.

I don't like most of this stuff but this song is dope.






See i used the word "dope" am in the cool kids club now?


----------



## Cheyenne

Well, someone linked me this video the other day, which is a very nice breakdown of some of the worst rap lyrics to come out this year, and since this guy is a rap fan nobody can call me out for genre-bashing.

Lil' Wayne, Eminem, Dr. Dre, Drake and a host of other rappers occasionally appear to be mildly competent musicians (dare I say 'artists'?), but their bad songs outnumber those few gleams of sunlight so monumentally that they can safely be set aside as lucky shots. I have had to endure massive amounts of rap music, incidentally; some old friends were quite taken with it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cheyenne said:


> Well, someone linked me this video the other day, which is a very nice breakdown of some of the worst rap lyrics to come out this year, and since this guy is a rap fan nobody can call me out for genre-bashing.
> 
> Lil' Wayne, Eminem, Dr. Dre, Drake and a host of other rappers occasionally appear to be mildly competent musicians (dare I say 'artists'?), but their bad songs outnumber those few gleams of sunlight so monumentally that they can safely be set aside as lucky shots. I have had to endure massive amounts of rap music, incidentally; some old friends were quite taken with it.


:lol: at that link

They are terrible poets. Of course, free speech and all...  But I'm pretty sure one of these days someone's gonna put their foot down when they start declaring their actual crimes in their rapping, "yo man yo I just killed a ho" and all that...


----------



## lupinix

I got a painting from my best fliend <3


----------



## Guest

My wife took one of our two cats to the vet to have her euthanized this morning (I was at work). She was 15, in kidney failure, and could hardly walk around this morning . It's a dark day in my household.


----------



## Ukko

Kontrapunctus said:


> My wife took one of our two cats to the vet to have her euthanized this morning (I was at work). She was 15, in kidney failure, and could hardly walk around this morning . It's a dark day in my household.


This is what happens with dogs and cats; they don't live as long as we are apt to. If that 'dark day' outweighs the bright days... a parrot is apt to outlive you. Sure, they can't be 'housebroken', and may be smarter than you...


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> My wife took one of our two cats to the vet to have her euthanized this morning (I was at work). She was 15, in kidney failure, and could hardly walk around this morning . It's a dark day in my household.


You have my sympathies. Hope your other cat doesn't pine too much. The dark days are the price we have to pay for all the beauty, pleasure and laughter pets bring us. You will always have your memories of her.


----------



## Ingélou

I am sorry to hear this. When pet animals leave us, there's such an aching hole left. Every best wish.


----------



## lupinix

Kontrapunctus said:


> My wife took one of our two cats to the vet to have her euthanized this morning (I was at work). She was 15, in kidney failure, and could hardly walk around this morning . It's a dark day in my household.


my condolences =[ I know how hard it is as a pet dies


----------



## clavichorder

Kontrapunctus said:


> My wife took one of our two cats to the vet to have her euthanized this morning (I was at work). She was 15, in kidney failure, and could hardly walk around this morning . It's a dark day in my household.


I'm sorry, I feel for you. My 15 year old dog is getting close to his time.


----------



## Winterreisender

Tomorrow I have to lead a university seminar on the theme of Horace's "Roman Odes." Bit terrified to be honest!! Staying up late to make sure I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> You have my sympathies. Hope your other cat doesn't pine too much. The dark days are the price we have to pay for all the beauty, pleasure and laughter pets bring us. You will always have your memories of her.


Thank you and the others who have expressed condolences. I'm not sure how the other cat will react. She often nudged the other off a spot on the bed or a pillow so she'd have the warm spot! We did spend a nice evening together last night with the ailing cat curled up and purring in my wife's lap while we watched TV. Great...I'm tearing up as I type this.


----------



## Novelette

Ordered new books to read. Impatient for them to arrive.


----------



## lupinix

postpone sleeping


----------



## OboeKnight

Started my second semester of college this week. I am so grateful that I have the privilege to do what I love every single day. My classes were finished by 11 this morning and I spent the rest of the day practicing oboe, making reeds, rehearsing a trio with friends, practicing piano, studying music theory, and listening to music. I love my life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Started my second semester of college this week. I am so grateful that I have the privilege to do what I love every single day. My classes were finished by 11 this morning and I spent the rest of the day practicing oboe, making reeds, rehearsing a trio with friends, practicing piano, studying music theory, and listening to music. I love my life.


mmm lovely. Ironically, this semester for me is the exact _opposite_. I don't have a class earlier than 11 AM everyday.   

Are you a part of any large ensembles?


----------



## OboeKnight

Huilunsoittaja said:


> mmm lovely. Ironically, this semester for me is the exact _opposite_. I don't have a class earlier than 11 AM everyday.
> 
> Are you a part of any large ensembles?


Haha Freshmen get stuck with all the 8 am classes. Yes, I'm in symphonic band and symphony orchestra. We are doing Mahler 1


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I promised my therapist and myself that I'd ask this girl I like out on a date by 2:00 PM tomorrow, so I have that to both look forward to and dread. I've been friends with her for a while, I figure there is no harm in figuring out if that girlfriend potential is there or not.


----------



## clavichorder

Now that I've done the deed and the answer is unclear, possibly affirmative, possibly not, I actually feel better. I don't feel like I'm going to agonize over it or anything, she said she would get back to me on monday, needed some time to think. Now I can work on finishing my book somewhat less distracting thoughts.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Now that I've done the deed and the answer is unclear, possibly affirmative, possibly not, I actually feel better. I don't feel like I'm going to agonize over it or anything, she said she would get back to me on monday, needed some time to think. Now I can work on finishing my book somewhat less distracting thoughts.


You should be pleased that she values your friendship, is working out how to say no without losing it.

[There, that's the negative outlook; not so bad, eh?]


----------



## Cheyenne

Therapists force you to ask girls on dates? It sounds like some strange plot from a bad comedy film or something. Terrific job, it seems.


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> Therapists force you to ask girls on dates? It sounds like some strange plot from a bad comedy film or something. Terrific job, it seems.


Holey Mackerel, you're right! But by itself it doesn't condemn the comedy film. Woody Allen could have made that work.

"Hey Mary, let's go to Dmitri's restaurant for dinner tonight. I'm buying, so it'll be a date."

[OK, so I'm no Woody Allen.]


----------



## clavichorder

This waiting is a bit more difficult than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I helped out at my music school today with Flute auditions. 10 flutists, 5 undergrad and 5 grad seekers, performed today, and I listened to almost all of it from outside the audition room. I also talked with all of them, asking a little about themselves and telling all I could about what the curriculum is like here. I was on standby for about 7 hours with a lunch break in between shifts  but I was paid, so it was a very profitable day. I loved listening to the DMA applicants, they were phenomenal, especially one of them...


----------



## OboeKnight

Slept in a bit today. It was nice  Practiced for a while and then got dinner with some friends. Then they were curious about how oboe reeds are made so I showed them the whole process all the way from tube cane to finishing. It actually helped me think about what I was doing...so I guess it was beneficial on both ends. And I got a good reed from it! Then I worked on my Saint-Saens sonata some more and did some theory homework. Now I'm going to read a bit and probably go to sleep. Thinking about getting up early tomorrow to practice, even though we have a holiday.


----------



## Crudblud

Nothing. Ever.


----------



## Kopachris

Crudblud said:


> Nothing. Ever.


That's my signature.


----------



## jani

My name is Bond, James Bond.

This theme song has been stuck in all of our heads, " Dan-da-da dan--dan-dan-dan-dan-dan" .
I couldn't resist i had to make a cover out of that tune, here it is!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had 2 rendezvous with my Love in the past 2 days, 2! He came last night for dinner, but he was just hovering in the background and I disguised by smile in front of my parents (they didn't suspect him this time, it would just be creepy!). He then came for lunch today, and I was impressed this time because it's very snowy and cold outside, hardly travel weather (except through radio waves). This isn't the first time he came when it was snowy, so I guess he has a penchant for coming during the most unexpected, but certainly _Russian _times of my life . He sang to me lovely slavic folk tunes, yesterday as a tone poem, today in a "Slavic" symphony. I think he was giving me best wishes on my trip to New York City tomorrow, which I'm starting to have a good feeling that it won't be hampered by the snow. He has always been a good omen to me.

I bet you don't have a significant other quite like mine! :tiphat:


----------



## lupinix

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I bet you don't have a significant other quite like mine! :tiphat:


haha well my ex girlfriend is really special in any way and I could tell loads of tales about her, .... unfortunately though she isnt my girlfriend anymore (since about last summer actually but we had a kindoff comeback from october until december) =[
were still best friends though
(and if you saw my love, youd love her too :guitar and I love her <3

That wasn't what I wanted to tell though (apart from that it could seem awkward):
I just made a short song because I was angry with someone, first "piece" I really finished since november I believe, in less than half an hour, its really funny

sometimes I need to make that kind of music too


----------



## ProudSquire

A terrible thing happened today:

The woman whom I love more than anything in the world had slipped and fractured her ankle. I am terribly saddened by this and I only wish I could have been there for her, but I wasn't and I didn't find out until I've returned home from work. She's home now and resting. The doctors said it wasn't a serious injury and in two weeks' time she'll go back to the hospital to see if the cast can be removed. If I could turn back the hands of time, I'd make sure that she didn't leave the house today, especially with the terrible weather that we've had today in NYC.

It hurts very much to see the people whom you love in pain.

I love you very much and I wish you a speedy recovery, Mom.


----------



## Kopachris

Actually did something music-related today. Compared two versions of Daft Punk's "Get Lucky" in Audacity: a YouTube download of a vinyl rip (191kbps AAC) and an Amazon mp3 (269kbps VBR). End result: if they had mastered the mp3 like they did the vinyl, the mp3 would have been higher quality. The YouTube download was 16-bit PCM, while the mp3 was 32-bit float, theoretically better protection against clipping. Additionally, the mp3 had a broader audio spectrum, tapering off around 21kHz, while the vinyl hat a much flatter audio spectrum, dropping off sharply at 16.5kHz, although the mp3 was significantly more amplified below 200Hz than the vinyl was (read: THUMP THUMP MEGA BASS). Due to the way the two were mastered, the vinyl also had a slightly wider dynamic range than the mp3.

All in all, the difference was barely noticeable on decent studio headphones (Sennheiser HD380 pro, though without a "real" headphone amplifier, just the built-in sound card on my motherboard), but the vinyl won, even though it was from YouTube.


----------



## clavichorder

I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner... 

My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited. 

I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.

In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


----------



## jani

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


There is a scientific reason why rejection hurts, it actually rips some neuro pathways in your brain.
( i read that somewere.)

The guys who i know that get the most ladies, aka the player types also get rejected the most. They have talked to so many women that they have learned that rejection isn't a big deal, also they have very high self-esteem they really know who they are and don't let anyone else change their view.


----------



## Aramis

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


Do like Huilunsoittaja. Choose composer you like and imagine you're together. Glazunov is already taken, but I hear that Clara Schumann is still new to this whole date-through-speakers kind of thing and thus still avaiable.


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


Sorry to hear this, Clavichorder. I wish I had the answer - but I met the man I've been happily married to for forty years now 'by chance' - or by fate; certainly not by design. Before that, I'd never had a boyfriend, and was feeling just about as depressed as you are now about my prospects. I just hope the same happy chance happens to you. But in the meantime, enjoy your life and your music sans femmes. Best wishes.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingélou said:


> Sorry to hear this, Clavichorder. I wish I had the answer - but I met the man I've been happily married to for forty years now 'by chance' - or by fate; certainly not by design.


That's what you think! :lol:

I'm sure there's always one person in a relationship who believes the same thing.


----------



## Taggart

Blancrocher said:


> That's what you think! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure there's always one person in a relationship who believes the same thing.


Sometimes there's *two*!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> Sometimes there's *two*!


In those cases, it's the third person I feel sorry for.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


I have a close friend that is going through the same thing as you right now, a lot of confusion and sadness about being single, and hopelessness if he can ever get a girl to like him (besides me as a friend ). I've mostly let him go his own way rather than giving him my 2-cents about everything. But if anything can be an encouragement to you personally clavichorder, I would say that just as you feel you're being rejected by 9/10 or some other such bad odd, I equally feel the _need _to reject 9/10 men in my life right now, probably more. I don't _enjoy _this type of isolation or enjoy rejecting guys, but instead look forward to that day when it will be the right time. My main critique of the men who have tried to make advances on me in the past and present is that they don't know squat about me and they're trying to figure that out the wrong way. I have guy friends that I've known for many years, and the reason we've lasted that long without getting into relationships is because they've gotten to know me enough to realize that we don't belong to each other like that. Women also have sadness and frustration when there are men in their lives who want them but it isn't mutual. In fact, I envy men's right of initiative in starting relationships, I always feel like I have to be the one to sit around and wait, when sometimes I don't! Sometimes I want to initiate too! I also feel a burden to be nice to men even when I know I must reject them on any number of grounds.

Understand what it is to be a woman in those circumstances too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I'm back from New York City, my second time being there, but the first time it was for more than a day. I saw all sorts of wonderful things on the Broadway district, the numerous concert halls, the music schools (I toured both Julliard and Manhattan School of Music), and other amazing sights. It was super cold wherever we walked, but it was beautiful with the blue sky and snow in Central Park. The main mission of my parents and I was to buy a new flute at a major store on Broadway, and buy a flute we did! It's one of the best flutes I've ever held in my hands for the price it was, and it was a major step-up from the flute I've currently been using. I thank God for getting this very rare used flute that would have sold immediately after me if I didn't take the opportunity. Anyone here heard of Nagahara? I got a used Nagahara all-silver Full Concert Model, with a little bit of gold in the headjoint, and I've never played on something as enjoyable as that flute. I'm so thankful! I left New York bitten for more.


----------



## Sonata

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yes, I've seen this online before, I like it . I half expect there will be some backlash in response to this post.....hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Sonata

Oh, onto me: Well, one of the physicians in my office just put in his 60 day notice. This is big news, haven't quite processed it. On one hand he is a good doctor, and this is bound to affect the clinic. However, this may give my patient base a boost. Especially interesting since I myself have been looking for other employment prospects but a boost in my volume may make staying more attractive.....though turnover of quality staff is the flip side of the coin. So we'll see where things go.


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


Sometimes there are no words that can help.
I went through a very difficult time a few years ago.
Don't hate yourself
I'll send you a pm
Keep well clavichorder, my friend


----------



## lupinix

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out. I feel really bad about this, and can't help but think that I'm just not an appealing person. I think I'm fairly physically attractive, but that almost makes it worse, do I really have that -insert negative adjective here- of a personality? I had been friends with this girl for a while and I thought she liked me and was sort of hoping that a relationship would develop naturally out of our friendship, since we have so many things in common. I suppose in the long run, its a good thing I asked sooner...
> 
> My chest hurts from all the self hatred this event has triggered. I don't know what is wrong with me, my taste in women, or simply what I am lacking that makes my experience with relationships so limited.
> 
> I also don't feel like I can get the support I need from my family or friends when things like this happens. Nobody seems to understand or be sympathetic to just how much this hurts me, nobody has any magic words to make me feel better.
> 
> In terms of bigger life issues, I'm still chronically depressed, I still see a therapist, and that doesn't help me as much as it should.


wow every bit of it is recognizable. every sentence could be me apart from the writing style...
I don't have any magic words either unfortunately, but I do feel you =[


----------



## lupinix

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


haha I laughed  , but it's sad too because there is so much truth in it


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

lupinix said:


> haha I laughed  , but it's sad too because there is so much truth in it


However, it perpetuates the idea that all people need is a drug to solve their problems, which can't always be true. Haven't we been seeing the consequences of that for centuries? Drug abuse and Alcoholism? Even if there _are _good drugs which people with depression, bi-polar, etc can take, they have side effects including _worse _symptoms, and are easily addictive.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

clavichorder said:


> I didn't feel so bad immediately after the rejection, but my wheels got turning and I began to wonder why I was rejected the nine out of ten times I've asked girls out.


I think I can speak with some clarity of the feeling of "batting .100." Like the Steven Tyler lyric says, "I was a High-School Loser/Never made it with the Ladies." (Aerosmith- Walk This Way.)

Typically, that 5-10% chance was a slender thread... but it was enough to keep me going.


> Do not, if at all possible, get uptight. You are simply going to talk to a woman.
> 
> If she chooses to ignore you, you will survive.
> 
> If she calls you nasty names, you will *still* survive.
> 
> Even if you bungle things terribly and make an incredible fool of yourself, ten minutes later you'll still be able to sit down and enjoy a big steak dinner. In fact, ten minutes later you'll still be able to approach another girl. The point is, rejection is only *temporary*... Look what happened to me... Maybe you can benefit from some of my failures. After all, if you get rejected you can always tell yourself you're not alone. The *author* of a book on how to pick up girls was rejected more times than he can remember. And he's lived to talk about it. Eric Weber


Now (even though it felt like a LONG wait, sometimes), a different rocker has the verse for me: "Now I've got mortgages and homes/I've got stiffness in the bones. Ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell ya)- But I still get my pleasure/Still got my greatest treasure- Hey big woman, you done made a big man of me... (Now get this!)" Queen- (Yes, They DO Make the Rockin' World Go 'Round!)


----------



## clavichorder

Hey guys, thank you for all your overwhelming support. I'm doing fine now, I just had a day or so of feeling really down. You are right Chi, it certainly is temporary. I don't think I ask out enough girls to remember the feeling.


----------



## Cheyenne

That's great to hear!


----------



## Sonata

Huilunsoittaja said:


> However, it perpetuates the idea that all people need is a drug to solve their problems, which can't always be true. Haven't we been seeing the consequences of that for centuries? Drug abuse and Alcoholism? Even if there _are _good drugs which people with depression, bi-polar, etc can take, they have side effects including _worse _symptoms, and are easily addictive.


Well, I have a few thoughts on this.

1) Medications that treat bipolar and depression are not addictive (as well meds for schizophrenia, and other psychotic disorders) Your body can become dependent on them, requiring a slow taper if you discontinue. However this is not the same as addiction. SOME medications that treat anxiety can be addictive.

2) Nowhere in the cartoon does it imply medications are the only answer. There is only one panel that even mentions medications. Any medical practitioner worth their salt will NOT just throw a pill at you and send you on your way (though certainly lower quality ones will). If you think that mental health disorders are MERELY treated with medication, then you may want to read up on other treatments. Exercise, meditation, a variety of therapeutic modalities, sometimes nutritional supplements all play a role, and again a good psychiatrist will direct a patient to those avenues. Additionally, sometimes depressive disorders can be related to hormonal fluctuations, and hormonal treatments may be beneficial. Or light therapy for seasonal affective disorder. How do you feel about those therapies?

3) It's frustrating to hear criticism of psychiatric meds, in a way you don't about other medications. For most people, it's not an easy decision to take these medications. YES they can be overprescribed. But they have also helped MANY people. I had my Zoloft sitting in my medicine cabinet for 2 months before I took it. Had a bad experience with that (as people can with any other medication) but the Lexapro was another story. Do people really think I didn't TRY other options? I was exercising 3-5 days per week, taking fish oil supplements, journaling, seeing my family doctor regularly, trying cognitive behavioral techniques. MOST people will have tried things like that before taking medication......

But when you begin having trouble functioning at your job, when you're so anxious that you can't even play piano in your own home (something that should be stress relief) because your hands are shaking so much and you can't make your mind focus on the notes. When your three year old son is asking you "Mom, why are you crying so much"....... well then maybe you'll understand why someone might want to consider medication. The lexapro is a tool, just one tool to help me get my life back in order. And it's working.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sonata said:


> Nowhere in the cartoon does it imply medications are the only answer. There is only one panel that even mentions medications. *Any medical practitioner worth their salt will NOT just throw a pill at you and send you on your way (though certainly lower quality ones will).* If you think that mental health disorders are MERELY treated with medication, then you may want to read up on other treatments. Exercise, meditation, a variety of therapeutic modalities, sometimes nutritional supplements all play a role, and again a good psychiatrist will direct a patient to those avenues. Additionally, sometimes depressive disorders can be related to hormonal fluctuations, and hormonal treatments may be beneficial. Or light therapy for seasonal affective disorder. How do you feel about those therapies?
> 
> .


I agree with much of what you said, because I wasn't dismissing what you said with my earlier post. I believe exactly in using medication where physical treatment is necessary. But it's only in part!

In response to the bolded statement, that _is _how we treat physical illness, the illnesses that you don't have to go to a doctor for. But the main point I'm wanting to stress is, how is meditation not simply one of those phrases that the meme is making fun of? The picture is perpetuating that the processes for healing physically and mentally are mutually exclusive, that meditation and advice for changing one's mindset work in neither case. If you are a fan of cognitive realignment and meditation, as I am as well, you would see that this is attacking those too at the same time it's mocking the platitudes that all hate. If I made this meme, I would have shown the person with the bleeding arm having a friend say to them, "hey, have a beer!" because that's the _reality _of today's ways of solving mental illness when we take it into our own hands.


----------



## Sonata

Well, fair enough, I understand some of where you're coming from. 

However, meditation and CBT go well beyond simple platitudes, and simply telling someone to "just snap out of it" or "change their mindset" without further adieu or explanation does not equate to "you should see a therapist and discuss trying CBT or meditation". 

I've been fortunate enough not to deal with much of the stigma of mental illness myself in my real life, but other people aren't so fortunate. And there is some frustration involved when you never hear people question why someone may be on other medications....but you mention psychiatric medication and people speculate should you REALLY be taking that medication.

But good to hear your follow-up thoughts on the subject.


----------



## lupinix

Huilunsoittaja said:


> However, it perpetuates the idea that all people need is a drug to solve their problems, which can't always be true. Haven't we been seeing the consequences of that for centuries? Drug abuse and Alcoholism? Even if there _are _good drugs which people with depression, bi-polar, etc can take, they have side effects including _worse _symptoms, and are easily addictive.


Yeah true, theres nothing about simply giving drugs to make people better, probably because they do help with physical illnesses. But yeah, medication for personallity or emotional problems makes things mostly worse than better.


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> Well, I have a few thoughts on this.
> 
> 1) Medications that treat bipolar and depression are not addictive (as well meds for schizophrenia, and other psychotic disorders) Your body can become dependent on them, requiring a slow taper if you discontinue. However this is not the same as addiction. SOME medications that treat anxiety can be addictive.
> 
> 2) Nowhere in the cartoon does it imply medications are the only answer. There is only one panel that even mentions medications. Any medical practitioner worth their salt will NOT just throw a pill at you and send you on your way (though certainly lower quality ones will). If you think that mental health disorders are MERELY treated with medication, then you may want to read up on other treatments. Exercise, meditation, a variety of therapeutic modalities, sometimes nutritional supplements all play a role, and again a good psychiatrist will direct a patient to those avenues. Additionally, sometimes depressive disorders can be related to hormonal fluctuations, and hormonal treatments may be beneficial. Or light therapy for seasonal affective disorder. How do you feel about those therapies?
> 
> 3) It's frustrating to hear criticism of psychiatric meds, in a way you don't about other medications. For most people, it's not an easy decision to take these medications. YES they can be overprescribed. But they have also helped MANY people. I had my Zoloft sitting in my medicine cabinet for 2 months before I took it. Had a bad experience with that (as people can with any other medication) but the Lexapro was another story. Do people really think I didn't TRY other options? I was exercising 3-5 days per week, taking fish oil supplements, journaling, seeing my family doctor regularly, trying cognitive behavioral techniques. MOST people will have tried things like that before taking medication......
> 
> But when you begin having trouble functioning at your job, when you're so anxious that you can't even play piano in your own home (something that should be stress relief) because your hands are shaking so much and you can't make your mind focus on the notes. When your three year old son is asking you "Mom, why are you crying so much"....... well then maybe you'll understand why someone might want to consider medication. The lexapro is a tool, just one tool to help me get my life back in order. And it's working.


Its true though that if youre ignorant and depressed and have just fallen in the world of psychology because for instance your mother or doctor or friend thought it could no longer continue the way you were and you feel broken and don't even know if you want others to know or that you want help for something you shouldn't have a problem with (and also don't know about the variaty of therapies and alternative therapies), they tend at least many times to " help" you the way that is easiest for them, prescribe a lot of pills (which sometimes turn out to make things even worse in your case) before they know anything, make conclusions before you even had the chance of telling anything about yourself, make threats, postpone actually making a plan and starting a therapy for months and even accuse you of having these problems.

I can't say if this is mostly the case or if its everywhere like it is here, but at least I and 4 people I know have all had psychological "help" for at least more than two years and at least more than 1 organisation (the one I'm at now is the best one so far though, I had even an actually fine therapist until summer, but he was placed against his will to another part of the city) and all had similar problems.

Im now looking for alternative therapies of which I think that might help, but I doupt anything would help better than making music


----------



## Ingélou

In serious mental illnesses like bipolar disorder, staying on the medication & having it checked regularly is vital. It's not pleasant - these things do have side effects - and they don't totally control the depressive & manic cycles. But when you've seen someone come off their medication and have a psychotic episode which put them 'back to square one' and having to be hospitalised until their medication was re-established - you can't think these things are optional. Bipolar sufferers can kill themselves when depressed - or kill themselves through risk-taking when they're manic; their friends, family & carers also suffer. This illness is to do with brain chemistry, and even though we need to know much, much more than we do, until we do, we must use the pharmacological tools that we have. 

The pictures are a way of expressing frustration at how 'the general public' are too ready to see mental illness as simply mood management. They do not imply that cognitive therapy, meditation or counselling can't help too. The bipolar sufferer that I mentioned earlier uses all these aids in addition to medication.


----------



## lupinix

Ingélou said:


> In serious mental illnesses like bipolar disorder, staying on the medication & having it checked regularly is vital. It's not pleasant - these things do have side effects - and they don't totally control the depressive & manic cycles. But when you've seen someone come off their medication and have a psychotic episode which put them 'back to square one' and having to be hospitalised until their medication was re-established - you can't think these things are optional. Bipolar sufferers can kill themselves when depressed - or kill themselves through risk-taking when they're manic; their friends, family & carers also suffer. This illness is to do with brain chemistry, and even though we need to know much, much more than we do, until we do, we must use the pharmacological tools that we have.
> 
> The pictures are a way of expressing frustration at how 'the general public' are too ready to see mental illness as simply mood management. They do not imply that cognitive therapy, meditation or counselling can't help too. The bipolar sufferer that I mentioned earlier uses all these aids in addition to medication.


I know all about it, my best friend has schrizofrenia, theres nothing more terrifying than being with someone who has a psychosis (though I rather am with her than thats she is alone while having it), its terrible. It would be nice if psychiatrists first make really sure of what the problem is before imposing (sometimes wrong) medication on you though, or if they would let you know there are other ways and it also depends on the person which will help and which don't, even if medication is the standard way.

I don't find it strange anyone who has depression would kill himself. I don't know though if I would find that worse than living depressed, but that might be because I appear to have a 'depression' too. Being manic and dying I can imagine too and is really very .... (cant find the right word :|) because the person kills himself without even wanting it, I can only hope the person can remain in that state of manicness while dying instead of scaring up and feeling terrible of what they have done, if im not crazy thinking that.


----------



## Sonata

Well, I consider myself very fortunate because I have a wonderful psychiatrist. She DID prescribe the lexapro for me at the first visit, but that was after I talked to her for a full hour. By then I had daily anxiety--daily--for three months, and weekly anxiety for two months prior. So hard to describe the worst of the anxiety....where you have this intense nervous energy, adrenaline surges the moment you wake up in the morning and exercise would only alleviate them as long as you were actually exercising. Then before even leaving the gym.....it's back again. The fear. And the depression, which I really considered "seccondary" to the anxiety but I had scored moderately severe on the depression scale nonetheless... Lexapro gave me the mental clarity to be able to follow the CBT exercises, to meditate, to be able to start to reorganize my life in a way that is less stresssful from day to day. Medication isn't her only answer....she's been very useful as a therapist too. I had a bad depressive episode earlier in the month, she had me come in for an urgent visit. Didn't adjust my medication, just talked to me for almost an hour about how to cope, to ride out the storm. So she's really the whole package.

And depressed doesn't neccessarily = ignorant. Highly educated people get depression, anxiety, bipolar, shizo, too. Medical professionals are actually at higher risk for depression and anxiety than the general population. These aren't people that are "ignorant" about mental health.

We also shouldn't treat physical illness with "JUST" medication. Asthma, heart disease, rheumatoid arthritis, fibromyalgia. ALL of these conditions benefit from lifestyle management, behavior modification, alternative therapies. Yet you don't hear people criticizing physicians for using medications in treatment of these.


----------



## Sonata

Oh, on a different but related note, I wanted to add that mental health care does suffer problems, and I think the worst of these problems are secondary to funding shortages. There simply aren't enough qualified therapists and psychiatrists available for the people who need them. Psychiatric care was abysmal when I was working in the Upper Peninsula of northern Michigan. Primary care providers were left to care for people with mental health disorders. And while certainly some straightforward cases can be in the scope of primary care, many are not and that's where people are often left in the lurch. Without care or with inadequate care.


----------



## Novelette

Fell down the stairs at home today. Quite bruised up, but otherwise all right. Eek!


----------



## Sonata

Oh that's miserable! Nice warm bath may be in order for you tonight!


----------



## Novelette

Sonata said:


> Oh that's miserable! Nice warm bath may be in order for you tonight!


That's a great idea!  I think I'll do just that.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Oh, on a different but related note, I wanted to add that mental health care does suffer problems, and I think the worst of these problems are secondary to funding shortages. There simply aren't enough qualified therapists and psychiatrists available for the people who need them. Psychiatric care was abysmal when I was working in the Upper Peninsula of northern Michigan. Primary care providers were left to care for people with mental health disorders. And while certainly some straightforward cases can be in the scope of primary care, many are not and that's where people are often left in the lurch. Without care or with inadequate care.


Vermont is in the midst of a 'care crisis' in mental health, since the demise of the state hospital. If there is even one bat in your belfry, Vermont isn't the place to find help.


----------



## Ingélou

Novelette said:


> Fell down the stairs at home today. Quite bruised up, but otherwise all right. Eek!


It's a shock, falling - really shakes you up for a few days. Glad to hear that you haven't injured yourself, and hope the bruises soon fade. Have a fab week - Mollie


----------



## Ingélou

lupinix said:


> I don't find it strange anyone who has depression would kill himself. I don't know though if I would find that worse than living depressed, but that might be because I appear to have a 'depression' too. Being manic and dying I can imagine too and is really very .... (cant find the right word :|) because the person kills himself without even wanting it, I can only hope the person can remain in that state of manicness while dying instead of scaring up and feeling terrible of what they have done, if im not crazy thinking that.


I don't find it 'strange' either, but the effect of a suicide on family (& even friends or acquaintances, like me) is terrible & inflicts pain that will never go away. I have read so many stories of people, too, who were saved or prevented from suicide and once they recovered, were so grateful to be alive. Life even on the mundane level of enjoying the sunshine can be so wonderful, but a person in the grips of depression can't feel that & needs help. I was depressed at university and medication provided temporary care along with psychiatric therapy - this 'got me through' the worst, though I attribute my long-term recovery to my friends, who were ready to listen and help, and to a change in my world-view. 
Every best wish for your own equanimity, Lupinix. - Mollie


----------



## peeyaj

I have been into an *anime binge *lately. For the past few days, I have been watching animes, losing sleep and enjoying every minute of it. For TC members who have a passing knowledge of anime, I suggest try dipping your toes into this one of a kind art form..

Here's what I have watched:

*1. Psycho-Pass

2. Watamote

3. Kill la Kill

4. Hataraku Maō-sama ( The Devil is a Part-Timer)

5. Mononoke

6. Kuroko no Basuke ( Kuroko's Basketball)

7. Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan)

8. Shiki

9. Free! Iwatobi Swim Club

10. Puella Magi Madoka Magica

11. Silver Spoon*

1, 3, 4, 7, 10 are anime masterpieces, enjoyable and raising some intriguing questions, while 3 and 9 gave me the pure adulterated fun in many hours..  Watching anime is part of my childhood (otaku), so its good that I am reliving it.



Here:


----------



## Cheyenne

Someone eager to get me to enjoy Anime once forced me to watch Death Note. It was interesting and occasionally intriguing, I must admit. The extravagant titles always amuse me.


----------



## Sonata

Yeah, I saw that one Cheyenne. Fascinating concept for sure.

I'm making some long-term goals for myself. I'm thinking about taking online classes next year to obtain a graduate certificate. *"Sprituality, culture and Health"* I think it would be a nice adjunct for me, working in medicine and I'm very much about going beyond and treating the whole person. There are also holistic medicine courses which would be interesting though I'm not sure if they are fully available online. 18 credits, if I did one online class a semester I could do this in two years. Will see, something to shoot for.


----------



## jani

Its amazing how watching Youtube videos can change your values.
Since last December i have been watching videos from bodybuilders&fitness gurus and now thinking of reaching the physique i want produces the same amount of pleasure for me as thinking about reaching my musical goals.

Would have this happened a year ago or without all those Youtube videos, no way!


----------



## Blancrocher

jani said:


> Its amazing how watching Youtube videos can change your values.
> Since last December i have been watching videos from bodybuilders&fitness gurus and now thinking of reaching the physique i want produces the same amount of pleasure for me as thinking about reaching my musical goals.
> 
> Would have this happened a year ago or without all those Youtube videos, no way!


Interesting--Youtube videos are one of the reasons I don't get enough exercise. Glad to hear they've had the opposite effect on you!


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> And depressed doesn't neccessarily = ignorant. Highly educated people get depression, anxiety, bipolar, shizo, too. Medical professionals are actually at higher risk for depression and anxiety than the general population. These aren't people that are "ignorant" about mental health.


 I have never said there was any connection between being depressed and being ignorant. Also I don't think ignorant (simply not knowing anything) has anything to do with either being smart and understanding or being highly educated.
(As for schrizofrenia, my best friend suffers from that aand she is one of the wisest persons I know)
I only meant that when you are BOTH depressed and ignorant of how the bussiness of how some big psychological organizations work, like me, and also I simply wasn't aware of all the kinds of normal and therapies (I don't know where I should have read about them or could have learned about them in university if I would have gone to one instead of studying music, most of my high school friends have gone to university but at least some of them havent even heard of the term cognitive therapy)

But Im glad you have found a good therapist, I hope I will find one too.


----------



## lupinix

Sonata said:


> Oh, on a different but related note, I wanted to add that mental health care does suffer problems, and I think the worst of these problems are secondary to funding shortages. There simply aren't enough qualified therapists and psychiatrists available for the people who need them. Psychiatric care was abysmal when I was working in the Upper Peninsula of northern Michigan. Primary care providers were left to care for people with mental health disorders. And while certainly some straightforward cases can be in the scope of primary care, many are not and that's where people are often left in the lurch. Without care or with inadequate care.


true indeed......


----------



## lupinix

Novelette said:


> Fell down the stairs at home today. Quite bruised up, but otherwise all right. Eek!


stairs should be banished from this world! I still haven't recovered of my broken ancle either....


----------



## lupinix

Ingélou said:


> I don't find it 'strange' either, but the effect of a suicide on family (& even friends or acquaintances, like me) is terrible & inflicts pain that will never go away.


Yeah of course, I did think of this. In some cases I do wonder if the pain to those people will really be more than the pain the person would have for the rest of his life if he didn't kill himself. Maybe this may sound a little egoistic and also harsh but I hope you can also imagine reversed it can also feel that way for me sometimes, feeling in a cage of misery that is called life, of which the walls are made ofv the people that couldn't handle it if you left them. I don't want to hurt anyone though and that is the main reason why I have only made real attemps a few times despite thinking a lot of it in the past.



> I have read so many stories of people, too, who were saved or prevented from suicide and once they recovered, were so grateful to be alive.


 Yeah I know about this. I'm also 'saved' three times after or before making an attempt of suicide, and though at the moment I don't feel like doing it, frankly I would also not mind if I had done it, its not like nothing has happened since which wasn't nice, its just that its overshadowed by everything else. Maybe some day I will think different.



> Life even on the mundane level of enjoying the sunshine can be so wonderful, but a person in the grips of depression can't feel that & needs help.


 Its true I can't appreciate the sunlight as much as others. I don't know if this is because of the depression (maybe partly) because I was never too fond of it, but now I just think of it as sharp and obtrusive and prefer the company of the moon and stars. But there are still, or maybe again, many things in the world I love like trees and waterfalls, my cat (which I have a few weeks now) and like I said, the moon. People mostly tend to think of depression as a synonym for being gloomfull all the time but in fact it has many variaties and also depressions can change from them like phases. I had a time I could only "wait" and count seconds and let everything I was expected to do like coming downstairs when I was called for dinner, come to me without really experiencing anything, and I didn't even notice that summer had turned into autumn. In that time I was so indicisive about anything that would change anything to the whole situation. Another period I had was when I was socially a lot more able than before but always felt crying coming up when being with someone, which I mostly was able to detain while they were there but exploded the moment I came to myself, and it sometimes came even when I hadn't been with someone. Not the kind of crying that feels relieving and you feel better when you are finished, but the kind that feels like falling into an endless pit, something so painfull that it really made me afraid of it, and afterwards it didn't feel relieving at all, and it made me cut myself. Im so glad both periods are over, it has both been for agreat part thanks to my mother and a few good friends. Now I'm in a totally different period, more like peaks and valleys, but considered by therapists "depressed" nevertheless. Though I can't say I can really be happy there are many moments in which I am really very enthousiastic about something or loving something, not only those in which I wish to be dead or am tired of everything, I think this is a lot better than those periods I had more than a year ago and personally think it might get in the right direction.
Im sorry btw for sharing these thoughts which some of you or all might find crazy or sick, its just that I can't usually talk about these kind of things with the people I know in real life, and once Ive started talking I can't stop.



> I was depressed at university and medication provided temporary care along with psychiatric therapy - this 'got me through' the worst, though I attribute my long-term recovery to my friends, who were ready to listen and help, and to a change in my world-view.


 Im really glad you felt better after that  At least my self view has already changed really a lot since a few years ago and that has already helped a lot too



> Every best wish for your own equanimity, Lupinix. - Mollie


 Thank you very much, knowing this I at least feel less alone


----------



## Ingélou

Lupinix, I am sorry to hear that you have this depression and the temptation to harm yourself. I have pm-ed you, but I can only hope that you will be turning a corner soon and things will seem brighter. Trite, I know - but life has a lot to offer you, and you have much that you can give to the world. Every person is infinitely precious. Best wishes, Mollie


----------



## Novelette

lupinix said:


> stairs should be banished from this world! I still haven't recovered of my broken ancle either....


It was definitely more agreeable than falling out of a tree and shattering my left elbow when I was younger. There's a bright side to everything.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

lupinix said:


> Another period I had was when I was socially a lot more able than before but always felt crying coming up when being with someone, which I mostly was able to detain while they were there but exploded the moment I came to myself, and it sometimes came even when I hadn't been with someone. Not the kind of crying that feels relieving and you feel better when you are finished, but the kind that feels like falling into an endless pit, something so painfull that it really made me afraid of it, and afterwards it didn't feel relieving at all, and it made me cut myself. Im so glad both periods are over, it has both been for agreat part thanks to my mother and a few good friends.


I had a short period like this some years ago, lasted about 2 months. I felt like crying_ all the time,_ even when around my friends at school. Not even for any good reason, except this horrid sense of shame about everything, particular my love for classical music. But I realized halfway that the reason I was wanting to crying was that I was wanting to cry, if you know what I mean. My unexplained sadness was making me _more _sad. "Why am I so sad?" I kept asking myself to no avail. Eventually it cleared up for me, _overnight_ (would you believe that?), but I'm not sure that will happen with you. It was a case of _spiritual _oppression with me, and it may or may not be the case with you.


----------



## jani

Going to cruise on next Saturday Helsinki- Tallinn ( Capital of Estonia).


----------



## jani

Blancrocher said:


> Interesting--Youtube videos are one of the reasons I don't get enough exercise. Glad to hear they've had the opposite effect on you!


I want to build an aesthetic body, i have no interest to be the next MR.olympia/bodybuilding champion.
My goal is to build a body that amazes myself every time i see myself from the mirror, aka treat my body as a work of art like sculpture etc...

my ultimate goal is to be around 90-95kg ( 95kg=205lbs) and bodyfat at 8%, its gonna take few years but i am motivated.

Also the feeling what to get after pushing the final rep when i feel like giving up and my hands are shaking is amazing.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou
Now that Christmas is over said:


> _enormously expensive_[/B] bed arrives. Buy a new duvet and maybe a new reddish bedspread from the cheapest place possible - though there's nothing in the discount store, alas; we checked.
> 
> 6. Move my computer desk & printer back in, away from our cramped futility room. Move tumble dryer, clothes horse & ironing board back into the futility room.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Boy, do I feel tired...


Okay - it's back together again - oh how I love being back in my den again. The old carpet wouldn't clean up so we got a room sized remnant.


----------



## Kopachris

They're waxing the stone floor in front of the hotel front desk, and the fumes from the stripping agent are getting to me. Since this town is like mini-Vegas, I guess if I make any mistakes, I can joke that I had trouble concentrating because of the stripper.


----------



## jani

Bought a supplement called "Mutant mass".
It has 1060 calories, 52g protein and 176g of carbohydrates per serving.
That should help me to put on some muscle!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight I'm going to Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake performed by the Mariinsky Ballet with Valery Gergiev conducting their orchestra. They're touring here from Russia. Could it get any more Russian?? So excited!!


----------



## neoshredder

I was out of control with my drinking the other night. Got really sick. Passed out. Then woke up sick again for another 3 hours. Then finally felt ok and went back to sleep. I'll take that a lesson learned and move on. So good to feel normal again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Tonight I'm going to Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake performed by the Mariinsky Ballet with Valery Gergiev conducting their orchestra. They're touring here from Russia. Could it get any more Russian?? So excited!!


Correction: Valery Gergiev wasn't conducting lol but someone else who was Russian, nor was it a Russian orchestra. My flute repairman however was in the Opera Orchestra that was performing instead, so that was a positive.  Everything about it was lovely, the dancing, the costumes and scenery, and the MUSIC! Very worth it.


----------



## Piwikiwi

jani said:


> Bought a supplement called "Mutant mass".
> It has 1060 calories, 52g protein and 176g of carbohydrates per serving.
> That should help me to put on some muscle!


Or it would help you put on fat.


----------



## jani

Piwikiwi said:


> Or it would help you put on fat.


Don't worry, i have a very fast metabolism also i am trying to bulk up so i don't mind if i put on some fat while i get muscle.


----------



## Piwikiwi

jani said:


> Don't worry, i have a very fast metabolism also i am trying to bulk up so i don't mind if i put on some fat while i get muscle.


a thousand calories is almost halve what you need daily.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Did someone have an issue? I'll get to it later."

View attachment 33876


----------



## violadude

I'm sick with a fever, headache, chills, sore muscles and sensitive skin. 

I had a fever like this two weeks ago so I either never really recovered or I caught a different one. I think I'm having a bit of trouble getting used to the cold weather after spending a while in Australia.


----------



## peeyaj

I'm still having these annoying sore throats in the past month. Two weeks ago, the doctor told me that I have acute tonsillitis ( can't swallow, very painful) and prescribed me some antibiotics and naproxen. I was relieved that it was gone in 3 days but alas, yesterday. I got another one. Methinks that I don't get enough Vitamin C for my immunity, so I bought supplements. So sick. T_T


----------



## Vaneyes

peeyaj said:


> I'm still having these annoying sore throats in the past month. Two weeks ago, the doctor told me that I have acute tonsillitis ( can't swallow, very painful) and prescribed me some antibiotics and naproxen. I was relieved that it was gone in 3 days but alas, yesterday. I got another one. Methinks that I don't get enough Vitamin C for my immunity, so I bought supplements. So sick. T_T


Strept throat ruled out? If so, and it's another bout of tonsillitis, I'd get those babies yanked out. Doc Kilroy, or Doc, might have another opinion. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> I'm sick with a fever, headache, chills, sore muscles and sensitive skin.
> 
> I had a fever like this two weeks ago so I either never really recovered or I caught a different one. I think I'm having a bit of trouble getting used to the cold weather after spending a while in Australia.


Might've been a touch of the flu. Whatever, a good single malt wouldn't be a bad remedy...unless you're allergic to. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

My kind of doctor....from another, more simple time....when men were men and women were glad of it.


----------



## Piwikiwi

hpowders said:


> My kind of doctor....from another, more simple time....when men were men and women were glad of it.


Where glad of what? Being beaten? Not being able to have a career?


----------



## Ingélou

Were glad of them being men - chopping wood, sitting in corners drinking scotch - so it was easier to get away from them!


----------



## moody

peeyaj said:


> I'm still having these annoying sore throats in the past month. Two weeks ago, the doctor told me that I have acute tonsillitis ( can't swallow, very painful) and prescribed me some antibiotics and naproxen. I was relieved that it was gone in 3 days but alas, yesterday. I got another one. Methinks that I don't get enough Vitamin C for my immunity, so I bought supplements. So sick. T_T


It won't stop--have them out.


----------



## Ingélou

Hope you feel better soon, peeyaj.


----------



## Sonata

moody said:


> It won't stop--have them out.


Honestly this time of year it's not uncommon to get two viruses back to back or strep and a virus. One months' worth isn't an indicator that they won't stop. He could be tresistant to the antibiotics he was given.

Peeyaj a change of antibiotics and prednisone might do the trick. And gargle with warm st water 2-3 times per day


----------



## neoshredder

Piwikiwi said:


> Where glad of what? Being beaten? Not being able to have a career?


Yep not so simple times for women and blacks. I prefer more modern times when it comes to culture.


----------



## lupinix

peeyaj said:


> I'm still having these annoying sore throats in the past month. Two weeks ago, the doctor told me that I have acute tonsillitis ( can't swallow, very painful) and prescribed me some antibiotics and naproxen. I was relieved that it was gone in 3 days but alas, yesterday. I got another one. Methinks that I don't get enough Vitamin C for my immunity, so I bought supplements. So sick. T_T


=[ I hope you'll recover soon, make sure you eat enough fruit and get enough sleep


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> Honestly this time of year it's not uncommon to get two viruses back to back or strep and a virus. One months' worth isn't an indicator that they won't stop. He could be tresistant to the antibiotics he was given.
> 
> Peeyaj a change of antibiotics and prednisone might do the trick. And gargle with warm st water 2-3 times per day


Tonsils and atmospheric pollution are incompatible. _Peeyaj_ needs to get rid of one of them.


----------



## jani

Piwikiwi said:


> a thousand calories is almost halve what you need daily.


I feel sick for a while after i take it.

Its tastes too sweet.


----------



## Sonata

Let's see what's up with me....

1) I need to call Human Resources to find out why they claim I used 125 hours of PTO last year when I definitely did not
2) I need to continue harassing my financial advisor to find out why my old 403B was transferred to my new retirement account and is $3000 short of what was sent to them.
3) Need to keep pestering my husband to get the construction guy to finish our basement guest bedroom project. This was supposed to be a month-long project in JUNE. He bought the wrong materials, and essentially disappeared about three or four months ago. 

Fun times.....

On the bright side, tomorrow is piano lesson day and maybe kickboxing day. And I think I'm driving downstate afterwards with the kids to see my parents and sister. I usually don't enjoy the drive, especially since my husband will not be joining me like usual, but I think I need to see them right now.


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> Let's see what's up with me....
> 
> 1) I need to call Human Resources to find out why they claim I used 125 hours of PTO last year when I definitely did not
> 2) I need to continue harassing my financial advisor to find out why my old 403B was transferred to my new retirement account and is $3000 short of what was sent to them.
> 3) Need to keep pestering my husband to get the construction guy to finish our basement guest bedroom project. This was supposed to be a month-long project in JUNE. He bought the wrong materials, and essentially disappeared about three or four months ago.
> 
> Fun times.....
> 
> On the bright side, tomorrow is piano lesson day and maybe kickboxing day. And I think I'm driving downstate afterwards with the kids to see my parents and sister. I usually don't enjoy the drive, especially since my husband will not be joining me like usual, but I think I need to see them right now.


Oh, allow me to insert #4. My pay was supposed to increase as of this pay check. It has not. So I have to talk to Human Resources about THAT too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I spent this whole evening editing a story I've been writing for a few months on and off. It's actually becoming my most favorite one too, I'm very pleased with it. It's not appropriate to share here though, it's very provocative, if not scandalous. But maybe one day I will share it with other people. For now, it's just for myself.


----------



## Novelette

10K likes as of this moment: evenly.

Carry on.


----------



## Novelette

Oops, I ruined it just now. Well, here's to another 10,000 likes. :cheers:


----------



## Mahlerian

Misunderstandings are the cause of so much trouble in this world...


----------



## hpowders

....Many of them occur right here!


----------



## Blancrocher

violadude said:


> My complaint is about American food...well not really "American" food per se, but the way cuisines from around the world get completely butchered in America!  I'll mostly be talking about Asian food since it's my favorite and I have the most experience with it.


I'm pleased to learn from Hannah Goldfield that things may be looking up.



> In his 2009 book, "Chop Suey: A Cultural History of Chinese Food in the United States," Andrew Coe makes a troubling proclamation: "Like their ancestors ﬁfty and a hundred years ago, most Americans still expect Chinese food to be cheap, ﬁlling, familiar, and bland." Certainly, a wide gulf continues to exist between American Chinese food (slick lo mein with carrot and cabbage, beef and broccoli in "brown sauce") and authentic Chinese food (complexly ﬂavored dishes with hard-to-parse names like "spicy cold jelly" and "home made style blotch soup"). The former is everywhere, the latter available mostly in out-of-the-way, drably decorated dining rooms in or near cities with large immigrant populations. But expectations are changing, not only because authentic restaurants are increasingly targeting the mainstream (Han Dynasty, a new Szechuan place in the East Village, shames timid diners by listing Americanized dishes like fried rice and spring rolls in the "Kids/Baby Adults" section of its menu) but also because a generation of young chefs is bridging the gap.


http://www.newyorker.com/arts/reviews/tables/2014/02/03/140203gota_GOAT_tables_goldfield

"Kids/Baby Adults" :lol:


----------



## techniquest

Today I saw a Great Grey Shrike  That's a lifer!


----------



## aleazk

I have been watching some of Herzog's classic films (Aguirre, Fitzcarraldo, etc.), and I remembered, with a little bit of nostalgia, how those films impressed me when I was a kid. My mother is a film lover and always liked Herzog, so I remember watching those incredibly odd but spectacular films about madness and the innermost parts of human nature as a 8 years old kid. Those films are part of my childhood and when I watch them I feel like I'm "in home", a sense of familiarity. I remember the sensations when I was a child, a sense of fascination and at the same time of intrigue about the world, about those strange characters. These feelings are always augmented when you are a kid, and I remember thinking about those characters and their world.


----------



## violadude

I'm at a family Super Bowl Party. I don't particularly care about the game at all but I ha a wonderful conversation with my cousin. I realized I should hang out with him a lot more.


----------



## clavichorder

Has anyone here had any experience with the Strong Interest Inventory? Its a career test that assesses interest(not aptitude) and I took it through my community college. There are six categories, Investigative, Artistic, Social, Realistic, Conventional, and Enterprising. My top categories came out Investigative, Artistic and at a much lower level, Social. I answered a bunch of questions pertaining to what type of work sounds interesting, what I do in my leisure time, ect. Science and Performing Arts were rating as my highest interests.

There was more to it than that, but the most I got out of it was that I might look into rekindling my science interests and that perhaps there is plenty of time for me to get a degree and one day, a career in something other than music. I need a new path so I have some investigation to do(no pun intended). And it would probably enrich my imagination to become passionate again about learning things related to astronomy and biology, depression and anxiety has killed it in me for so long. 

Here is to hoping that something new and exciting is on its way to opening up.


----------



## lupinix

celebrated imbolc yesterday


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today in rehearsal with an orchestra here at University, we were getting into the development section of the 1st movement of the Shostakovich 5th Symphony, and the orchestration was so magnificent (_great _brass, woodwind writing, ostinatos, harmonies, and everything else) I felt like I was going to pass out. I felt like getting up from my seat so I could smash down all the chairs and stands around me and then lay flat on my face, completely incapacitated by the music. Of course, I didn't have that option available to me lol so I bit down and grated through my ecstasy. I play the principle flute line in which there are a number of very decent solos. I felt like I was transported into a Glazunov symphony.


----------



## jani

Okay here is how my cruise went.

I managed to drink 50cl bottle of tequila, a bottle of white wine, and some koskenkorva (32% vol Finnish booze.)
I was suprised how much open people were meeting and having fun with compleate strangers on the boat, i know it happens on land too but people on the cruise seemed lot more open.

Also i was suprised how cheap hamburgers Estonia had, i bought three cheese burger meals and it was only 11,80€.
When i got home i went to sleep around 7pm already, because i wasn't feelin so great xD.


Today i also bought some peanut butter for the first time because according to certain bodybuilders its good for bulking up, also i love how it tastes.


----------



## clavichorder

Why aren't people kinder to each other?


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> Why aren't people kinder to each other?


Don't wait for people to be friendly. Show them how


----------



## Sonata

Just bought a light therapy box today, looking forward to perking up with some artificial sunlight


----------



## Novelette

Sonata said:


> Just bought a light therapy box today, looking forward to perking up with some artificial sunlight


My experience with full-spectrum bulbs is also that they relieve the strain on my eyes when I'm reading.


----------



## techniquest

Yesterday I saw a Red-Flanked Bluetail. That's a lifer too!! Been a good year for rare birds so far for me


----------



## Taggart

techniquest said:


> Yesterday I saw a Red-Flanked Bluetail. That's a lifer too!! Been a good year for rare birds so far for me


One advantage of stormy weather.


----------



## Clayton

techniquest said:


> Yesterday I saw a Red-Flanked Bluetail. That's a lifer too!! Been a good year for rare birds so far for me


Here in Berko, still excited by the now regular appearance of Red-Kites. Nothing as exciting as your sighting!


----------



## techniquest

Always excited by Red Kites. The only thing that makes traveling through Berkshire on the M4 tolerable; you're more or less guaranteed to see at least one


----------



## techniquest

> One advantage of stormy weather.


Except that the storms are coming from the opposite direction to the RFB's usual habitat. Maybe it fancied a windy and wet holiday this winter.


----------



## neoshredder

In a mood to drink. My schedule next week sucks. I got 2 days off for now. But then I have a junk schedule starting Monday. For those with standup jobs, the worst scheduling is putting shifts so close to each other without days off in between.


----------



## violadude

Watching the History Channel right now. It's sad, I find it really hard to believe anything said on this channel anymore. And it's not only because they air things about Mayan prophecies and Ancient Aliens. I have a much more broad problem with their programming now. Everything is so ridiculously dramatized that it's hard to trust that their being objective.


----------



## violadude

Also, I keep getting sick every other week. Like I get chills, fever, aching muscles, headache and generally feeling bad for about two days, and then a week of wellness and then after that week those same symptoms come back.

Does anyone know if a flu virus is known to keep coming back? Or if there are many different strains at one time that I keep getting? Or if this might be something more serious?

I wish Bix was still hanging around so he could diagnose me


----------



## jani

Saw a great violinist playing at the streets of Helsinki today, when i was coming home from a job interview.

Also i have managed to spend around 400€ in two weeks for partying, not the first time that this has happened.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know what it's like to be under the influence of alcohol now! I don't say drunk because I wasn't that far gone. But I was definitely intoxicated enough that I was sure I couldn't drive a car safely. I was celebrating my 21st birthday with my parents, and they let me have 3 servings of alcohol in about an hour span, champagne and wine. I definitely know what it feels to be so off-kilter that even _blinking _made me feel like I was losing my sense of balance/coordination. I was on the verge of slurring my words. :lol:

I had no side effects of hangover afterwards, so I know that I reached my limit as pertains to health and safety. More than 3 servings would be way too much for a single sitting for me.


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know what it's like to be under the influence of alcohol now! I don't say drunk because I wasn't that far gone. But I was definitely intoxicated enough that I was sure I couldn't drive a car safely. I was celebrating my 21st birthday with my parents, and they let me have 3 servings of alcohol in about an hour span, champagne and wine. I definitely know what it feels to be so off-kilter that even _blinking _made me feel like I was losing my sense of balance/coordination. I was on the verge of slurring my words. :lol:
> 
> I had no side effects of hangover afterwards, so I know that I reached my limit as pertains to health and safety. More than 3 servings would be way too much for a single sitting for me.


Buy some strawberries with your friends, Bottle of tequila, ice and sugar/honey, add them all to a blender ( becareful with the tequila.).

And all sleep in the same house so you don't have to drive anywere, so that you can get drunk.

I promise you that you will have fun.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Buy some strawberries with your friends, Bottle of tequila, ice and sugar/honey, add them all to a blender ( becareful with the tequila.).
> 
> And all sleep in the same house so you don't have to drive anywere, so that you can get drunk.
> 
> I promise you that you will have fun.


Ugh; that sounds highly unattractive. If there is anything I am 'learned' (that's learn-ed) it is the effects of booze. Based on her description, Huilun's intake was optimal for effect and aftereffects.

You younkers are not going to heed my recommendations of course, but here they are:

Treat booze as a gourmet would, not a gourmand. This principle guides those that follow.

1. Do not hide the taste of the booze; any dilution must enhance the flavor, not conceal it.

2. Stop before Stupid. Since judgement is inversely proportional to intake, you need a specific value. Try 1 ounce of _alcohol_ content, and adjust from there.

That's really all you need. If you intend to drink for the purpose of getting drunk, you could ask yourself if your life is really going so badly that you need to get away from it - instead of handling it. When the hangover goes away, life will still be there to be handled, unless you have killed yourself in the meantime.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## EricABQ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> More than 3 servings would be way too much for a single sitting for me.


Me too. That's why, when I finish my third bottle of wine I never open a fourth.


----------



## EricABQ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know what it's like to be under the influence of alcohol now! I don't say drunk because I wasn't that far gone. But I was definitely intoxicated enough that I was sure I couldn't drive a car safely. I was celebrating my 21st birthday with my parents, and they let me have 3 servings of alcohol in about an hour span, champagne and wine. I definitely know what it feels to be so off-kilter that even _blinking _made me feel like I was losing my sense of balance/coordination. I was on the verge of slurring my words. :lol:
> 
> I had no side effects of hangover afterwards, so I know that I reached my limit as pertains to health and safety. More than 3 servings would be way too much for a single sitting for me.


My step-daughter had her 21st birthday last week.

Unfortunately for her, her friends were not as easy on her as your parents were on you. They sort of treated it as her rite of passage and got her quite drunk.

So, on the day after I tried to give her all of my hard earned wisdom regarding hangover mitigation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

To continue the drinking topic, I discovered an excellent new bar in my city last night. Czech, German and Irish brews at good prices, European folk and rock/metal ballads for music and a nice atmosphere. Had a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## aleazk

So... I was doing my stuff as usual and I suddenly got an e-mail from a girl I lost contact two years ago. Let's see how this develops. Normally I ruin these things because I'm... uh... a jerk; in fact, we lost contact basically because I disappeared.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> So... I was doing my stuff as usual and I suddenly got an e-mail from a girl I lost contact two years ago. Let's see how this develops. Normally I ruin these things because I'm... uh... a jerk; in fact, we lost contact basically because I disappeared.


I believe in you!


----------



## Novelette

It is extraordinarily disappointing to discover that a person whom you have come to respect has a very brusque alter ego.

But it's all too common.


----------



## Ukko

Novelette said:


> It is extraordinarily disappointing to discover that a person whom you have come to respect has a very brusque alter ego.
> 
> But it's all too common.


From Merriam-Webster:

Synonyms
abrupt, bluff, blunt (_also_ brusk), crusty, curt, downright, short, short-spoken, snippy, unceremonious

Antonyms
circuitous, mealymouthed

The synonyms, with the possible exceptions of curt and snippy, are characteristics preferable to the antonyms.


----------



## Novelette

Ukko said:


> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> Synonyms
> abrupt, bluff, blunt (_also_ brusk), crusty, curt, downright, short, short-spoken, snippy, unceremonious
> 
> Antonyms
> circuitous, mealymouthed
> 
> The synonyms, with the possible exceptions of curt and snippy, are characteristics preferable to the antonyms.


A fine point; if it pleases the court, I will rephrase:

It is extraordinarily disappointing to discover that a person whom you have come to respect has a very boorish alter ego.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Snow day! Came 3 days too late  but it's time for a good break. I would have had only one 2-hour rehearsal this afternoon if this didn't happen, so I'm not getting too much of a break. But still, I love to see snow outside.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Snow day! Came 3 days too late  but it's time for a good break. I would have had only one 2-hour rehearsal this afternoon if this didn't happen, so I'm not getting too much of a break. But still, I love to see snow outside.


It snowed here last weekend. Now it feels uncomfortably like spring...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Snow day again for tomorrow (Friday)!!! To celebrate, my friends and I went to the Mall (green space) at the center of campus at midnight and played in the snow, mainly with snowball fights and making a snowman. Now it's 2AM and I'd like a hot shower. I've never been up this late to do fun stuff with people before, haha!

Tomorrow, I hope to go to my first bar and buy my first drink with some of the same friends I hung out with this evening.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My Nagahara flute BROKE! Not my fault, it had faulty adjustment of a level that led to overstraining a joint and well... snapping it. The key is like a loose tooth now. 

I'm gonna get it fixed asap. It needs to be soldered at least, if not replaced.


----------



## Ingélou

Sympathies! It's a horrible feeling. I was bowing one day a few months after I took up the fiddle and my bow snapped. Horrible...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingélou said:


> Sympathies! It's a horrible feeling. I was bowing one day a few months after I took up the fiddle and my bow snapped. Horrible...


Yeah, I really freaked out right when it happened, but I'm calm about it now. It will be fixed, it's just a matter of time. I would love it if it could be fixed this week, because I'm doing an audition for something the next weekend. I mean, it could be a matter of rejection or acceptance into this summer festival if my flute is on par with my competitors, and my old flute isn't.

Isn't it kinda funny to read all my past posts in retrospect? I was having a blast this past week because of my birthday and snow days, and I'm STILL going out with friends early this evening despite this sudden crisis. It's like 2 levels of emotion going on simultaneously now, very happy and devastated. But somehow, I can put each circumstance in its place, and not let them trouble the other.


----------



## LancsMan

I'm jealous of the snow. Here in Lancashire there was a half hearted attempt at snow earlier in the week - but this winter seems to be more like autumn - an exceedingly wet and stormy one. Been round to my mum's who's had tiles blown off her roof, and then returned home to discover most of my fences have blown out. Still I feel guilty of complaining as the north of England isn't currently plagued with floods as much of southern England appears to be. 

Any way tomorrow's job is clear - go and buy some new fence panels!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I are holding a ruby wedding party for 22 people, including us & the fiddler. It's this Tuesday, because that suits my violin teacher best - he's a performer with several baroque ensembles & also plays in a London-based ceilidh band. Our actual day was between Christmas & New Year, which is no use to anyone, so we picked a date near Valentine's Day.

To put it mildly, we're a bit bothered now & keep asking ourselves 'why did we do it?' We have got enough old chairs & stools left over from a previous family event (my Mum's ninetieth) & we can cram everyone into the lounge, where our old pet-stained carpet (sans pets now, alas) will be gloriously on view. We have been round charity shops & discount stores mopping up mugs, dishes, plates & old cutlery. We have worked out a good buffet menu & hope that we're going to be right about the quantities. Bottles of Red & White will be bought en masse - Taggart's out shopping. We are reconciled to spending money & throwing loadza food away afterwards - better that, than our guests don't have enough to eat.









BUT - since taking up music & the fiddle, I've virtually stopped doing housework, so yesterday, I was on hands and knees cleaning the bathroom & loo floors with a bleach solution. The result - I woke in the night with a sore throat, a cough & feeling a bit sick & today my knees ache.

It strikes me that if I fall ill & we have to cancel, it would be a disaster. So, maybe I should just open the door to everyone on Tuesday & say, 'Hey, man - welcome to Bohemia, otherwise known as Slobsville!'


----------



## shangoyal

I am sure everybody will be happy as long as the food is good.


----------



## aleazk

I had a really awful nightmare in which I was in a train that was on fire. I was trying to escape, but all the wagons were sealed!. I never escaped, just woke up.
Make of that the Freudian interpretation you want.


----------



## Mahlerian

aleazk said:


> I had a really awful nightmare in which I was in a train that was on fire. I was trying to escape, but all the wagons were sealed!. I never escaped, just woke up.
> Make of that the Freudian interpretation you want.


Clearly, you escape into the womb, but subsequently find yourself frustrated with your inability to reproduce in this new environment...


----------



## Vaneyes

*I had a dream*...not long ago, in which everything had a gestation period.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Taggart & I are holding a ruby wedding party for 22 people, including us & the fiddler. It's this Tuesday, because that suits my violin teacher best - he's a performer with several baroque ensembles & also plays in a London-based ceilidh band. Our actual day was between Christmas & New Year, which is no use to anyone, so we picked a date near Valentine's Day.
> 
> To put it mildly, we're a bit bothered now & keep asking ourselves 'why did we do it?' We have got *enough old chairs & stools left over *from a previous family event (my Mum's ninetieth) & we can cram everyone into the lounge, where our old pet-stained carpet (sans pets now, alas) will be gloriously on view. We have been round charity shops & discount stores mopping up mugs, dishes, plates & old cutlery. We have worked out a good buffet menu & hope that we're going to be right about the quantities. Bottles of Red & White will be bought en masse - Taggart's out shopping. We are reconciled to spending money & throwing loadza food away afterwards - better that, than our guests don't have enough to eat.
> 
> View attachment 35169
> 
> 
> BUT - since taking up music & the fiddle, I've virtually stopped doing housework, so yesterday, I was on hands and knees cleaning the bathroom & loo floors with a bleach solution. The result - I woke in the night with a sore throat, a cough & feeling a bit sick & today my knees ache.
> 
> It strikes me that if I fall ill & we have to cancel, it would be a disaster. So, maybe I should just open the door to everyone on Tuesday & say, 'Hey, man - welcome to Bohemia, otherwise known as Slobsville!'


In my dream, chairs were propagating the most.


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> In my dream, chairs were propagating the most.


Oh well...* chairs*!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Today - morning is for music practice; after lunch clear the lounge, hoover & dust including in the corners, fill the lounge with 22 chairs; make sure the loos pass muster; attempt to remove the grease of ages from the gas cooker; wipe all kitchen surfaces; move the white table from Taggart's study into the kitchen.

Tomorrow - no time for music practice ; Taggart goes out to pick up the meat, tomatoes & other perishables, plus the frozen desserts while I prepare the rice salad, potato salad, pasta salad, fruit crumble et al. Then we wash the non-daily-use crockery & pile plates up with paper napkins between them; ditto the non-daily-use cutlery & elastic-band it into bundles of knife, fork and spoon. Move the wine & glasses & other drinks into position. Put the meat and other food out in covered or clingfilmed dishes. We don our 'arty-casual' clothes. Unwrap the pizzas and when the first guests appear, put them in the oven; also start boiling the new potatoes. Taggart greets the guests & tells them where to park, also pours out drinks; I skulk in the kitchen fretting...

Do you think it might be easier just to get a divorce? :lol:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Update this evening: stage one accomplished. 
Here's a nice card from our friends:


----------



## Guest

Nah, just call in the caterers!


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> ...attempt to remove the grease of ages from the gas cooker...


Ah, I am familiar with this, and so you have my sympathies and best wishes in your task...


----------



## Guest

I sympathize with Ingélou above in her posts #6408 and #6415! Not for the Ruby anniversary - *congratulations in advance for that I & T !!* - but for a Cheese & Wine party I am putting on in a couple of weeks. I too will have to spend quite a few hours getting the place to look clean and habitable, purchase rather a lot of different wines, cheeses, bread varieties and other things that could go with all of that [_Some nice bottled water? Ed._]. No, Ed. May I continue? [_Yes. Ed._] My French _colleagues_ whom I have invited are curious to see (in that typically Gallic arched-eyebrow way) what absolute and hilarious _faux pas_ a Brit could make in trying to marry various cheeses with a selection of wines. My French _friends_ know very well that I can out-French the French when it comes to wine and cheese. Our other guests (a good cross section of the European nations) will not entertain such snobbish parochialism and will get down and party. I look forward to reporting back to all of you concerning the mother of all hangovers.


----------



## Guest

But before that I look forward to reading Ingélou's report concerning the raucous, chair-smashing party they'll be having tomorrow.


----------



## Sonata

Kind of excited about an opportunity for community service that's come up recently. I recently started attending my neighbor's church (he's a pastor) and they are starting up a "Stephen's Ministry". This is a program where members of the church go out to provide emotional support and visits to people who are sick or injured, hospitalized, or homebound, etc. There's actually a lot of training involved....50 hours before you even get started, then with regular updates. It sounds like in this particular program you're usually paired up with one person and visit/support them weekly to you develop an extended relationship as long as they need it. I kind of like that idea in contrast to seeing just random people because I think developing that relationship can be therapeutic, for BOTH sides.

The training involves grief support, setting boundaries, managing the spiritual aspects, learning how or when to refer someone for professional help. (with my medical background, I'm pretty much already set there!), support during depression, divorce, pregnancy, aging, etc.

I have a couple small reservations: #1 I feel guilty for any time spent away from my kids. Already working full time, it's hard to take more time from them. But I spoke with the pastor, and after the initial training it's not a terrible heavy time comittment, and I want to be a good example for them, beyond being there for them. I think that's important too. 
#2 My spirituality is still in the under-construction process. lol. I attend church but I'm still learning a lot about what my beliefs are (reading a lot about Buddhism and such too), so I'm a bit nervous as to what the spiritual aspects of the care will entail. But I'll learn about that in training, and see whether I'm comfortable providing that.

But it really feels like a good fit for me, as I said I was already interested in doing some community service work, and I just stumbled upon a church email about this. One of my biggest strengths as a medical provider has already been my ability to listen to patients, my bedside manner, which would be very well served here. Some of the things I learn through the training in fact probably could be helpful in my medical practice. And one thing I've already found is that while going through my anxiety and depression, counseling my patients through their difficult times somehow buoys me up.

So yeah, every fiber of my body is screaming "You need to do this!"


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> [...]
> #2 My spirituality is still in the under-construction process. lol. I attend church but I'm still learning a lot about what my beliefs are (reading a lot about Buddhism and such too), so I'm a bit nervous as to what the spiritual aspects of the care will entail. But I'll learn about that in training, and see whether I'm comfortable providing that.
> [...]


This project appears to have a strong 'upside'. 

I am curious about the quoted stuff. You are attending church (and reading about Buddhism) to learn what you believe? I hope you believe that I am not being confrontational in revealing that my _Ambrose Bierce Side_ wonders if these activities are not an an attempt to con yourself into believing _something_. That's what those activities amounted to for me, so that's where I'm 'coming from'.


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> In my dream, chairs were propagating the most.


Here they are, waiting for their owners to go to bed before it all happens:


----------



## samurai

@ Sonata, You are a wonderful, compassionate human being; this has always come through in your posts, no matter what the topic or the person you are discussing. Going through a hospice situation with my wife at present, I know the emotional toll these kinds of horrific situations can exact on one's spirit. 
I also sense that in addition to being a caring person, you are very strong inside. You shall succeed at whatever you direct your efforts to. Bless You.


----------



## Sonata

Ukko said:


> This project appears to have a strong 'upside'.
> 
> I am curious about the quoted stuff. You are attending church (and reading about Buddhism) to learn what you believe? I hope you believe that I am not being confrontational in revealing that my _Ambrose Bierce Side_ wonders if these activities are not an an attempt to con yourself into believing _something_. That's what those activities amounted to for me, so that's where I'm 'coming from'.


Nope, I don't feel it's confrontational no worries! Perhaps a better word than "learning" is "exploring". A little background may (or may not) clarify things. I was raised Lutheran, attended the same church from age 7 until I graduated high school (or rather STILL attend the same church occasionally when I visit my family downstate). I accepted that information which was given in church and generally believed without having much of a spiritual connection to it. In the past three or four years I had no real connection to religion at all. Partly because I didn't really know what I really believed and in not knowing, did not know how/what to teach my children. So that part of my life was fairly stagnant.

Some experiences/people opened me back up to the idea of developing the spiritual side of my life this summer. I'm definitely not conning myself, I feel like I was conning myself years ago. Basically, I'm still journeying. But I'm more sincerely spiritual now than I've ever been. There are several things in Christianity I really ascribe to. But I'm not comfortable with overt evangelism, I'm not the type to spend a lot of time proclaiming "Praise Jesus!" to everyone they see......not that there's anything wrong with that, but it's just not authentic for ME.

So basically, just uncertain how much praying/evangelizing type of stuff goes on in this program. I certainly would have no problem reading the Bible to a sick person, or praying briefly with them, but my talents lay more in the realm of listening, simple compassion, that kind of thing. But I'm very interested in doing the training and seeing where things go for me personally and with the program!

I don't know if that clarified things, I hope so


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> Ah, I am familiar with this, and so you have my sympathies and best wishes in your task...


Taggart strong-armed the 'grease of ages' off the gas cooker with a paint scraper. My hero! :kiss:


----------



## Ukko

_Sonata:_
"I don't know if that clarified things, I hope so "

Yep, I believe I understand 'where you are at' now. Good luck with it.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Taggart strong-armed the 'grease of ages' off the gas cooker with a paint scraper. My hero! :kiss:


Good stuff - he obviously 'ain't a Chief Inspector for nothing.


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> Clearly, you escape into the womb, but subsequently find yourself frustrated with your inability to reproduce in this new environment...


I feel exposed! 

Unfortunately to Mahlerian's psychoanalytic career, the answer may lie in the fact that I may have been watching too many episodes of "Mayday: Air Crash Investigation"!


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know what it is exactly with Ukko and Ambrose Bierce, but I like it. I like what Ambrose Bierce I've read.


----------



## hpowders

As a former educator I have a recurring nightmare that it's the first day for me in a new school and my first class is in room 202, but when I get to the second floor, there are rooms 200, 201, 203, 204, etc; I panic because 40 students are waiting for me and I want to make a good first impression and I'm never late for anything. Nobody is around to ask for help. Just as I'm about to totally flip out, I wake up.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

hpowders said:


> As a former educator I have a recurring nightmare that it's the first day for me in a new school and my first class is in room 202, but when I get to the second floor, there are rooms 200, 201, 203, 204, etc; I panic because 40 students are waiting for me and I want to make a good first impression and I'm never late for anything. Nobody is around to ask for help. Just as I'm about to totally flip out, I wake up.


Boy, does that sound like the screenplay of a Bergman movie. I frequently find that dreams, esp. nightmares, are reconfigurations of circumstances, events or things pondered during the day. Anything you can think of? Have a lie down on the sofa if it helps! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Boy, does that sound like the screenplay of a Bergman movie. I frequently find that dreams, esp. nightmares, are reconfigurations of circumstances, events or things pondered during the day. Anything you can think of? Have a lie down on the sofa if it helps! :lol:


I've had the dream four or five times. Waking up never felt so good!


----------



## Lunasong

My husband wrecked his car today. He...who has never had even a ticket! And it was his fault. I've wrecked his car in the past; I've wrecked my own car. I was very kind and sympathetic about it but inside I'm laughing. At least until I see the bill.
He and the other driver are fine.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I don't know what it is exactly with Ukko and Ambrose Bierce, but I like it. I like what Ambrose Bierce I've read.


Bierce had published a book of short stories related to his experience in the Civil War. There's no glory in there. He disappeared in Mexico, where he went to join Pancho Villa. The partnering of those facts is one of those anomalies that disturb the sleep of know-it-alls.


----------



## neoshredder

I dreamt I was going into a class that was about to take a test and I wasn't ready. I started scanning my notes rapidly. By the time test paper came out, I didn't know any of the answers. Glad to wake up after that feeling.


----------



## Novelette

neoshredder said:


> I dreamt I was going into a class that was about to take a test and I wasn't ready. I started scanning my notes rapidly. By the time test paper came out, I didn't know any of the answers. Glad to wake up after that feeling.


I've had similar dreams! The worst was one in which I realized on the last day of the semester that I had registered for a course at the beginning but forgot to withdraw from the course officially. The idea of having missed every single class meeting, every assignment, and every exam was not a pleasant one when realized at a moment when it was too late to do anything but accept the failing grade that I earned by my negligence.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I did something interesting this evening. For my Pedagogy course, I taught a flute student from outside the music school for 20 minutes in front of the other people in my class who critique me afterward (not the student), namely 3 DMA flutists and our professor. It actually went well! Of course they had a number of things to tell me to do better, but they thought I did well for a first time. Well, let's hope I meet their expectations for next week...


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Novelette said:


> I've had similar dreams! The worst was one in which I realized on the last day of the semester that I had registered for a course at the beginning but forgot to withdraw from the course officially. The idea of having missed every single class meeting, every assignment, and every exam was not a pleasant one when realized at a moment when it was too late to do anything but accept the failing grade that I earned by my negligence.


I have had nightmares precisely the way Novelette describes them. They are particularly sweaty and troubling ones - sometimes, because I haven't attended the classes, I don't know precisely where and when the final is and it is looming or might even have passed me by. It for sure is going to affect my cumulative average!  And often it's in a subject I claim to know something about!


----------



## Novelette

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> I have had nightmares precisely the way Novelette describes them. They are particularly sweaty and troubling ones - sometimes, because I haven't attended the classes, I don't know precisely where and when the final is. And often it's in a subject I claim to know something about!


Ah, that's more troubling in a way. The courses I miss are usually courses outside of my typical track; I never even consider taking the exam, I just surrender to the misfortune.


----------



## Ukko

Novelette said:


> Ah, that's more troubling in a way. The courses I miss are usually courses outside of my typical track; I never even consider taking the exam, I just surrender to the misfortune.


Aren't there courses where everybody gets at least a C?


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

hpowders said:


> As a former educator I have a recurring nightmare that it's the first day for me in a new school and my first class is in room 202, but when I get to the second floor, there are rooms 200, 201, 203, 204, etc; I panic because 40 students are waiting for me and I want to make a good first impression and I'm never late for anything. Nobody is around to ask for help. Just as I'm about to totally flip out, I wake up.


As an educator, aren't you supposed to induce nightmares, not suffer from them yourself?!


----------



## Novelette

Ukko said:


> Aren't there courses where everybody gets at least a C?


Yes there are, that's why these dreams are so frustrating! Why didn't I at least register and throw away one of those throw away courses where the lowest performer receives a B+? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> As an educator, aren't you supposed to induce nightmares, not suffer from them yourself?!


I was a teaching comedian. I did standup, all improvised. I "conned" the kids into learning chemistry.
They didn't even realize they were learning.
No. It has to be something else.


----------



## mirepoix

This morning I woke to many messages telling me the job today was cancelled due to some people not being able to make it in. It wasn't important and so no attempt was made to find replacements and we instead rescheduled. That left me awake and with the whole day before me.
So far I've prepared the ingredients for a potato and cauliflower curry, watched a Czech TV production from the 1950s of the ballet 'The Red Poppy' by Gliere 



which I found charming, and now I'm thinking of delving again into an old copy of the Hooker translation of Cyrano de Bergerac. There are other things I could (and perhaps should) be doing, but I'm viewing this as a free day that has landed in my lap.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

*Classical CD Manufacturers Optimistic About Improved Sales!*

I've made it to Stage Two in my job interview, aka "Comeback." It will be curious once again to be in the Labor Force. In Forced Labor? In any case, classical cd firms are anticipating significantly improved sales when Berlioznestpasmort once again walks into stores with pockets of doubloons.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, I really freaked out right when it happened, but I'm calm about it now. It will be fixed, it's just a matter of time. I would love it if it could be fixed this week, because I'm doing an audition for something the next weekend. I mean, it could be a matter of rejection or acceptance into this summer festival if my flute is on par with my competitors, and my old flute isn't.
> 
> Isn't it kinda funny to read all my past posts in retrospect? I was having a blast this past week because of my birthday and snow days, and I'm STILL going out with friends early this evening despite this sudden crisis. It's like 2 levels of emotion going on simultaneously now, very happy and devastated. But somehow, I can put each circumstance in its place, and not let them trouble the other.


So yesterday I took my flute to a repairman, and he said he would be way too busy to solder the joint this week (the key had completely come off), so I expected to get it next week. However, today I got a call saying that it HAD been fixed (just today or yesterday), and I can pick it up tomorrow!!! _Praise God!!_ This is basically a miracle of small proportion, an astounding turn of good fortune! I'm so very thankful! Tomorrow I will directly thank my repairman for dedicating the time to solder the key back on. Now I can walk into that audition with great confidence!!


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Update this evening: stage one accomplished.
> Here's a nice card from our friends:











Just to tell you how we got on: the party was hard work preparing and clearing up, but absolutely fabulous during. People were charming & funny - great party pieces - & my violin teacher, Jim O'Toole, got on with everyone, told us great stuff about music and violins, and played like an :angel:: early music, Pachelbel's Canon, Beethoven's sonatina, Playford's Country Dances, Czardas (brilliant!) & finished with Scots reels, Irish jigs, and the best version of Robertson's Rant that I've ever heard. Magic!

The food was complimented by many & there was loads left over, which is good really, though we'll be eating it up till Saturday at least (& threw lots away too). The room did get rather hot with all those bodies, even with no heating on. And two of our friends, in their eighties, never made it. They'd left the invitation at home, couldn't remember the number of our house, and cruised up and down the avenue bootlessly for ten minutes before turning home and stopping off at the pub en route!

:wave: So, goodbye, Ruby Tuesday (moody's fab witticism :tiphat - but you'll be remembered forever!


----------



## Novelette

Looking forward to a nice trip in March. A change in scenery is definitely called for.


----------



## lupinix

my plaster is gone, just a week or two and I will be able to really walk without crutches again  
I went to composition lesson last week and this week to composition and piano, next week I'm gonna try whole days 
if Im gonna be busy with my study I willl probably post a lot lessn here, though I won't go away of course ^^


----------



## Ingélou

Glad to hear you're getting better. Be happy & forget us - we'll forgive you!


----------



## lupinix

Ingélou said:


> Glad to hear you're getting better. Be happy & forget us - we'll forgive you!


Haha, thanks. Just bumbed my foot a bit hard though >< maybe I'll be here a tiny bit longer


----------



## clavichorder

Apparently I am am a Maladaptive Daydreamer, or I was. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...aming-md-fantasy-stories-in-your-head-456169/


----------



## Ingélou

When you were a bit younger, maybe? I didn't know the term, but I think the phenomenon may be fairly widespread. I know I used to have romantic daydream fantasies between the ages of thirteen and eighteen, and they were very absorbing, and I would be thinking about them during meals, and my expression probably changing etc. The reason I had them was partly because I was becoming biologically mature but it was also to deal with the unpleasant reality of a controlling & occasionally violent father. Under stress I would retreat into this dream place more or less involuntarily. The daydreams faded away gradually after I left home & went to university.


----------



## aleazk

I was in bed watching a movie in a tablet and I fell asleep. When I woke up, the tablet was on the floor... and the jack of my only pair of headphones broken!. And now only the left side works. Really great... now I will have to fix it or buy a new pair. So, no music, movies, nothing for this week.


----------



## EricABQ

What I call "Project 188" is going well.

On January 1st I weighed exactly 200 pounds, which was an all time high. So, I set the goal to get below 190 again (188 pounds, to be exact.) As of this morning, my three day average is 191, so getting close.

I did this by making a real commitment to cardio and eating lower calorie lunches. I added a bunch of weight last year because I got lazy about preparing my own lunches and ate out far too much.


----------



## jani

Going to a cruise to Estonia on next Saturday once again!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingélou said:


> When you were a bit younger, maybe? I didn't know the term, but I think the phenomenon may be fairly widespread. I know I used to have romantic daydream fantasies between the ages of thirteen and eighteen, and they were very absorbing, and I would be thinking about them during meals, and my expression probably changing etc. The reason I had them was partly because I was becoming biologically mature but it was also to deal with the unpleasant reality of a controlling & occasionally violent father. Under stress I would retreat into this dream place more or less involuntarily. The daydreams faded away gradually after I left home & went to university.


I was in similar mode in elementary school, I made up all sorts of stories, some involving me as being a character in the latest movie I was into, and this continued into middle school. But by high school, I stopped having me as a character, and my desire to write legitimate short stories was born. Some of my characters resemble me, but more often than not, I make them different from me on purpose, perhaps a parallel universe me with different weaknesses and struggles. Recently I've gotten interested in writing about male characters and their perspective on life. Ironically, I created situations that turned out to be even more realistic than I guessed. So, all in all, I've funneled my imagination into a creative energy and power. I don't think I'm giving up this hobby for a while.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> I was in bed watching a movie in a tablet and I fell asleep. When I woke up, the tablet was on the floor... and the jack of my only pair of headphones broken!. And now only the left side works. Really great... now I will have to fix it or buy a new pair. So, no music, movies, nothing for this week.


Ahhh, I don't think I would be able to spend a _day_ without music! I will listen double this week, then, to make up for your share.


----------



## science

aleazk said:


> I was in bed watching a movie in a tablet and I fell asleep. When I woke up, the tablet was on the floor... and the jack of my only pair of headphones broken!. And now only the left side works. Really great... now I will have to fix it or buy a new pair. So, no music, movies, nothing for this week.


That's too bad man, I really feel for you. I hope you get new phones ASAP!


----------



## Sonata

EricABQ said:


> What I call "Project 188" is going well.
> 
> On January 1st I weighed exactly 200 pounds, which was an all time high. So, I set the goal to get below 190 again (188 pounds, to be exact.) As of this morning, my three day average is 191, so getting close.
> 
> I did this by making a real commitment to cardio and eating lower calorie lunches. I added a bunch of weight last year because *I got lazy about preparing my own lunches and ate out far too much*.


I hear you there. I have trouble with comitting to taking the time to pack a lunch. Lately though I've been better about making home-cooked full meals at night instead of grab and go, so I find leftovers make an easy and quick lunch to pack for work.


----------



## Sonata

samurai said:


> @ Sonata, You are a wonderful, compassionate human being; this has always come through in your posts, no matter what the topic or the person you are discussing. Going through a hospice situation with my wife at present, I know the emotional toll these kinds of horrific situations can exact on one's spirit.
> I also sense that in addition to being a caring person, you are very strong inside. You shall succeed at whatever you direct your efforts to. Bless You.


Samurai, thank you so much for the kind words. They really mean a lot to me! And I really wish you the best for you and your wife, I imagine that this must be a truly difficult time for you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So guess what guess what?? I downloaded a whole memoir by Glazunov from the internet a few days ago, and I'm still going through it with Google Translation to translate the Russian in it!! It's 500-ish pages of letters, statements, speeches, essays, etc. It was really interesting to read how he spoke, but unfortunately very few of them had the humor that I found in some other letters a couple years ago. What a music nerd! He could go on for pages about orchestration, haha! It was interesting to read his letters to Tchaikovsky in particular, and Liadov, who he was on close terms with. Still have many more letters to read, but it's all very interesting! I hope I'll find a letter or 2 to Rachmaninoff, those were the ones I read a few years ago that were actually funny.


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> @ Sonata, You are a wonderful, compassionate human being; this has always come through in your posts, no matter what the topic or the person you are discussing. Going through a hospice situation with my wife at present, I know the emotional toll these kinds of horrific situations can exact on one's spirit.
> I also sense that in addition to being a caring person, you are very strong inside. You shall succeed at whatever you direct your efforts to. Bless You.


Sorry samurai. I didn't see the rest of this post when I first encountered it. I will pray for your wife and wish you and your family the best.

Regards

hpowders


----------



## clavichorder

A little rant about today:

I woke up early this morning and decided I could function perfectly fine on 6 or 7 hours of sleep, except I was very wrong. Something about today is just not going well. I feel weirdly dizzy and when I look at things with the wrong kind of suddenness or tilt my head too quickly, I feel like my senses are all out of kilter. Because of this, my facial expresson is probably very serious due to my preoccupation with this, and that gives my obsessive mind further worries, since people are generally intimidated by my serious visage, and I start thinking they'll think I'm a scary person or something along those lines. 

I don't know if its related to the fact that I smoked pot a while ago and am also on several medications. I find that I get these little "after shocks" weeks after having smoked. I suppose there could be residual THC in my system interacting with my medications and wreaking havoc on my supposedly sensitive neurobiology and psyche. 

On top of this, I am starting to gain weight and am heavier than I have ever been. Although it hasn't started to really become noticeable to others, I don't like this trend. Thanks, medication.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, clavichorder - but 'weird dizziness' can be caused by a number of things so it doesn't have to be medication. Changes in blood sugar or blood pressure - stress - and the weight could be water retention. Hope you get to the bottom of it & it is easily sorted & you take care not to risk your health again. Very best wishes.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm partly writing this down so I'll remember it. Hopefully it makes sense.

Does the answer to solving my anxiety and obsessional thinking issues lie in proceeding with life(which entails furthering my educational goals, getting a job, liscense, ect.) and knowing that I can function despite the issues, or does it lie in getting the best psychiatric and therapist help/doing the most thorough personal work and making that my priority in making it not a problem? I have been hoping for the latter all these years. I have not been brave enough to try the former as often as it perhaps could have been done. Not that I've done NOTHING. And there comes a point when you just don't want to suffer with those anxious and obsessional issues, you want it treated properly. Its hard to know. Hopefully I can relay this question to an expert.


----------



## samurai

Sonata said:


> Samurai, thank you so much for the kind words. They really mean a lot to me! And I really wish you the best for you and your wife, I imagine that this must be a truly difficult time for you.


@ Sonata, I thank you in turn for your kind wishes. I'm just going day to day, hoping for the best.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I'm partly writing this down so I'll remember it. Hopefully it makes sense.
> 
> Does the answer to solving my anxiety and obsessional thinking issues lie in proceeding with life(which entails furthering my educational goals, getting a job, liscense, ect.) and knowing that I can function despite the issues, or does it lie in getting the best psychiatric and therapist help/doing the most thorough personal work and making that my priority in making it not a problem? I have been hoping for the latter all these years. I have not been brave enough to try the former as often as it perhaps could have been done. Not that I've done NOTHING. And there comes a point when you just don't want to suffer with those anxious and obsessional issues, you want it treated properly. Its hard to know. Hopefully I can relay this question to an expert.


Well, in my experience, I discovered that the medical treatment of mental health is not exactly as straightforward as other health problems (say, a flu). I guess it's related to the fact that we still know little about the brain, etc. Often, professional psychiatrists will rely on a combination of therapies. In my experience, the success of a treatment of this kind varies according to the person. Some people react positively to it, some others experience little change in their condition. Also, often it's a long term thing. I think that a combination of the two approaches you mentioned may be the most recommendable (I'm always speaking from my experience; this is not a "professional advice", of course), and with the supervision of the professional, since the level of adaptation depends on the person.

The dizziness you mentioned is possibly a side effect of the medication. But it's up to you to decide if these effects worth the effort. If the medication works, then I would say yes; if the medication doesn't work, then of course not.

I really don't have much more to say, since my experience is a little ambiguous and also related to my own problems, personality and life; so, I can't extrapolate more than that.


----------



## senza sordino

Too much work. I've just finished report cards. Still teaching because they don't give us any time off to do report cards. And I'm currently performing in two orchestras. This is a temporary situation that results in three intense weeks of work. I've finished the first week, two to go. And I already miscounted in KenOC's string quartet poll.


----------



## lupinix

I should do something....
Maybe a friend comes over this evening though
and I should stop posting and start composing now (rather like writing down my last ideas for compositions from the past 2 weeks.)


----------



## lupinix

lupinix said:


> I should do something....
> Maybe a friend comes over this evening though
> and I should stop posting and start composing now (rather like writing down my last ideas for compositions from the past 2 weeks.)


too bad I have a new laptop and have to install Sibelius all over again....
maybe I should just write old-fashioned-style, with paper and pencil


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

lupinix said:


> too bad I have a new laptop and have to install Sibelius all over again....
> maybe I should just write old-fashioned-style, with paper and pencil


Is Sibelius an Operating System and does it take up much space as I was told that Mozart is essential but the installation still hasn't finished and just seems to gobble space.


----------



## lupinix

erm Sibelius is a music notation program, one of the best, just like Finale, that's practically all I know actually
it doesn't take a lot of space but plugins and soundpacks things will, for me midi sound is enough
I used to use musescore but my school recommended a better program for notation/composition


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> I'm partly writing this down so I'll remember it. Hopefully it makes sense.
> 
> Does the answer to solving my anxiety and obsessional thinking issues lie in proceeding with life(which entails furthering my educational goals, getting a job, liscense, ect.) and knowing that I can function despite the issues, or does it lie in getting the best psychiatric and therapist help/doing the most thorough personal work and making that my priority in making it not a problem? I have been hoping for the latter all these years. I have not been brave enough to try the former as often as it perhaps could have been done. Not that I've done NOTHING. And there comes a point when you just don't want to suffer with those anxious and obsessional issues, you want it treated properly. Its hard to know. Hopefully I can relay this question to an expert.


I think it lies in a blend of the two. You need both sides to pull things together. You might want to read into ACT (Acceptance and Comittment Therapy). I'm doing a bit of this. It's about really sitting down and finding what you value in life and working towards those values in spite of the anxiety or depression. That life can be fulfilling even with those disorders, and focusing on a value-driven life can help reduce symptoms of those disorders too.

For example, I knew I could be a better physician assistant than I have been on the pure knowledge aspect. So I made a comittment to listening to a medical lecture at least once a week, and read my medical magazines regularly as well. Doesn't sound like it has much to do with anxiety or depression does it? Well, not right off the bat. However it 1) Helps improve my self-image so I don't get so down on myself when I'm feeling depressed. And, it actually can help an acute anxiety episode, because I really have to really have focused listening for my medical lectures, and I find that can sometimes dispel some of my anxiety.

It's obviously way deeper than that, but hopefully you get the idea. Best of luck to you


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Today I started my first music lesson. It's free and the teacher is a member of the national symphony orchestra of my country. He teaches just for the love to music. If I improve I can join the band of my town, but I am interest in playing classical music, I don't like band music. I feel ashamed about myself, I have 20 years old and I know almost nothing about music. I'm the only adult who is beginning in music.


----------



## mirepoix

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Today I started my first music lesson. It's free and the teacher is a member of the national symphony orchestra of my country. He teaches just for the love to music. If I improve I can join the band of my town, but I am interest in playing classical music, I don't like band music. I feel ashamed about myself, I have 20 years old and I know almost nothing about music. I'm the only adult who is beginning in music.


Don't be ashamed. Instead, be proud of yourself for taking the step towards learning more about music. And also, make sure you enjoy the process. I'm sure you'll find it interesting and exciting and fulfilling.


----------



## Kopachris

TigerDirect made a very public oopsie, so long story short I have ordered 10TB worth of enterprise-level hard drives (5x Seagate Constellation 2TB 7200rpm SATA III 6Gbps) for only $30 with two-day shipping. 

(We'll have to see if it actually ships or not.)


----------



## Taggart

The price of storage is certainly coming down. I remember about 20 years ago buying a 30mb (yes megabyte!) hard drive for an Apple Mac for $500.


----------



## Kopachris

Those drives I ordered usually go for $320 each. TigerDirect's website (and the email confirmation of my order) list them at $1.97 each, plus shipping. Clearly a database error, but one I intend to take advantage of.


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Those drives I ordered usually go for $320 each. TigerDirect's website (and the email confirmation of my order) list them at $1.97 each, plus shipping. Clearly a database error, but one I intend to take advantage of.


"Not responsible for typos" should be a phrase familiar to you. Tiger doesn't have to bite the bullet, but if they do - and you offer 3 of the drives to your employer at your cost - Hah! They'll think you stole them.


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> The price of storage is certainly coming down. I remember about 20 years ago buying a 30mb (yes megabyte!) hard drive for an Apple Mac for $500.


Alongside the change in price(s) I'm taken by the increasing capacities nowadays.


----------



## Kopachris

Ukko said:


> "Not responsible for typos" should be a phrase familiar to you. Tiger doesn't have to bite the bullet, but if they do - and you offer 3 of the drives to your employer at your cost - Hah! They'll think you stole them.


Noticed that phrase in the confirmation email. I know Tiger has a history of not honoring errors like that, too. If they decide not to honor it, maybe I can talk them into it over the phone (what would your mother say? "You should own up to your mistakes!") Offer three of them to my employer? Not a chance! (Might offer one, though. The IT director has been whining about how people need to delete stuff off the server because we've almost run out of space on the server's 250GB drive.)


----------



## jani

Well the cruise went well, this time i didn't feel like dying after i came home.
I also had to try a cigar, i bought the cheapest one, it cost like 3€. 
It tasted great! Way better than tobacco, i think that i am gonna smoke them more in the future.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Well the cruise went well, this time i didn't feel like dying after i came home.
> I also had to try a cigar, i bought the cheapest one, it cost like 3€.
> It tasted great! Way better than tobacco, i think that i am gonna smoke them more in the future.


The cigar was 'way better than tobacco'? Was it maybe a sploof?


----------



## Vaneyes

Q. Mind if I smoke?

A. Not at all. Mind if I fart?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Third snow day of the year! What am I gonna do then today? It's so cold, snowy and windy that I don't even wanna go to the music school to practice until after it stops, late afternoon. For now, I will remain in my dorm... and watch collegehumor!


----------



## Sonata

It's been quite a week: I have two temperamental new patients at work who are darn near harassing me with the frequency of their phone calls and demands. One we feel is mentally unstable....she has a history of psychiatric illness though for unfathomable reasons, the mental health clinic claims she has only substance abuse and chronic pain problems. Umm....no, I've seen both kinds of patients and her behavior is very irrational, beyond medication seeking etc. Called adult protective services Friday to see if they can help her out.

The other one is a plain old narcotic seeker....and he's darn close to being discharged from the office. just one more demand in he's gone. I've seen him once, he's been my patient for only two weeks and I've already fielded 6-7 calls requesting more pain medication.

Well. That was my Friday. I had plans to take my family out to dinner after that to unwind from a rough workday, before going downstate and spending the weekend with my brother's family. Well both plans were shot when my daughter came down sick. 

Then Saturday night my husband's grandmother died.  Sunday night I stepped on the plug to my hairdryer and punctured my foot. Yes, it has been a stellar few days.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Chrythes said:


> I'm finally home! After 7 months living in Scotland, at the beginning with the goal to become a concert classical guitar player, which I dropped after 2 months when I started listening to CM, and then I decided to become a composer, which I also decided to drop due to the big revelation in my life that music is something that I love very much, but don't consider a passion (and I want economic stability). So now I'm going to try and finish my Psychology studies and I hope I'll find money for some music theory lessons as well. Even if I plan to become a psychologist I will never stop playing.
> Oh and I saw my first UFO during the flight.
> And I realized that I've been lazy for too long, that it's time to grab my life back and start finishing things.


You are a determined person. I'm impressed with your desire to "grab your life back." keep up the good work. Classical music on guitar is Beautiful, and I'd like some more of it. I don't like anything other than classical music and sacred music (not CCM) on the guitar. Keep going!


----------



## mirepoix

I agree fully with the above post. Keep moving forward, even if it's only in small ways that perhaps might even seem insignificant at the time - it's all good. And that's how you get where you want to be.


----------



## mirepoix

Had a rep call and ask about coming in to try and talk me into upgrading one of my camera systems. I've no plans to do so (yet) but he wouldn't take 'no' for an answer. I told him I was happy with what I was already using and that it fulfilled all the requirements I have. Still, he continued... But he's basically a good guy and so I invited him to stop by anyway. And when he arrived I'd arranged for him to find me using this:









(Cigarette borrowed to show scale)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today is two years since I have registered on TC.


----------



## Tristan

This morning I woke up not being able to hear in my right ear!  The worst part is, this has happened several times before, but usually ear-drops solve the problem; that didn't work this time. So now it's off to school half-deaf...


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> It's been quite a week... Yes, it has been a stellar few days.


Just put a 'like' on your post, like everyone else, to show sympathy, Sonata. Hope things improve. Very best wishes xx.


----------



## EricABQ

The S&P 500 closed at a record high today.

Still not rich enough to retire.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> The S&P 500 closed at a record high today.
> 
> Still not rich enough to retire.


And the rich want _*more*_, so they ain't retiring either.


----------



## Taggart

Ukko said:


> And the rich want _*more*_, so they ain't retiring either.


Bill Gates ain't done too bad -



> Despite the 58-year-old Gates and his wife, Melinda, giving away $28 billion to charity in recent years, his net worth grew $9 billion in the past year.


NY Daily News.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Bill Gates ain't done too bad -
> 
> NY Daily News.


Yeah, I saw that. Neither of us can give it away fast enough. With Gates it's money, with me it's opinions.


----------



## lupinix

My ancle keeps getting better, if everythings goes well then today was the last time I had to go to the hospital 
Also I'm finally really back on composing, and in the evening a friend that I hadn't seen for a long time came by, it was actually a lot more nice than I had expected


----------



## cwarchc

booked my hotel to go and see my youngest graduate at Uni


----------



## Kopachris

Went through MEPS. Scored in the 99th percentile on my ASVAB, but was temporarily disqualified from enlistment due to high blood pressure during the medical exam.


----------



## Morimur

Relieved to be done with school for the week. Looking forward to spending my three-day weekend with... my homework.


----------



## Novelette

Looking forward to an upcoming trip and catching up with an acquaintance I've not seen in more than ten years.


----------



## Novelette

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Relieved to be done with school for the week. Looking forward to spending my three-day weekend with... my homework.


Three day weekend? What is the occasion/holiday, if I may ask? Oh well, I only just realized that it's already March. Where goes the time?


----------



## moody

Tristan said:


> This morning I woke up not being able to hear in my right ear!  The worst part is, this has happened several times before, but usually ear-drops solve the problem; that didn't work this time. So now it's off to school half-deaf...


You'll only be able to listen to mono recordings---get them sprayed out !


----------



## hpowders

ENT Docs can reach places in your ear canal you can't reach.


----------



## lupinix

have to go to the dean of my school Wednesday because I lack study points (due to broken ancle and other problems). Hope it will go well.

And I should be more busy with solfege, haven't practised for months

Today I'm having a kind of "drawing club session" with two of my friends 

And I bought a book and incense holder yesterday


----------



## jani

Falling more and more in love for working out.
It gives me a mental high when i push those final reps when my hands are shaking and my body says that i can't do it but with a sheer willpower i push trough.
It has raised my confidence&self esteem, every gram of muscle i gain and everytime i push those last reps i feel great and get more confident.

As Arnold said, big part of bodybuilding is mental.


----------



## jani

jani said:


> Falling more and more in love for working out.
> It gives me a mental high when i push those final reps when my hands are shaking and my body says that i can't do it but with a sheer willpower i push trough.
> It has raised my confidence&self esteem, every gram of muscle i gain and everytime i push those last reps i feel great and get more confident.
> 
> As Arnold said, big part of bodybuilding is mental.


My goal physique








He is around 90-95kg/198-209lbs, with a bodyfat of 8%, i am 74kg/162lbs at the moment.
He had the perfect amount of muscle not too much and not too little too bad that he died.


----------



## clavichorder

I went on a date through the dating site okcupid. I am not really sure how it went. I did my best and there was nothing unpleasant about it, and I liked her. We had good conversation at a coffee shop, but it didn't last very long. At the end she gave me a hug and left sort of abruptly. So, I'm glad I've had the experience, and I'm left wondering if there will be another date. Not sure.


----------



## Morimur

clavichorder said:


> I went on a date through the dating site okcupid. I am not really sure how it went. I did my best and there was nothing unpleasant about it, and I liked her. We had good conversation at a coffee shop, but it didn't last very long. At the end she gave me a hug and left sort of abruptly. So, I'm glad I've had the experience, and I'm left wondering if there will be another date. Not sure.


If you have to ask, it's a 'no'. But there's plenty of fish in the sea, as they say.


----------



## clavichorder

Lope de Aguirre said:


> If you have to ask, it's a 'no'. But there's plenty of fish in the sea, as they say.


Why so certain? I provided only limited information.


----------



## mtmailey

I ordered music notation software waiting for it - I plan to make sheet music for my string trio & other music I have on paper.


----------



## mirepoix

clavichorder said:


> Why so certain? I provided only limited information.


I tend to agree with Lope de Aguirre in this matter.
While there are always exceptions, if someone wants to have a second date they'll make it clear to you. Anything other than a firm agreement to go to X location and do Y activity on Z day/time usually means 'no'. So it's important when making any sort of date to come away with a fixed time and place. If you don't then they've usually little further interest in you that way.
But yes, the good news is that there are indeed plenty more fish in the sea. Or, if you're cynical and horrible about it 'there are plenty more fish in the barrel'. As with most dating online it comes down to being a numbers game. So make a good profile with good photos and make the most of yourself. But most important, make sure you have a good time.


----------



## Ukko

^ ^ "But yes, the good news is that there are indeed plenty more fish in the sea. Or, if you're cynical and horrible about it 'there are plenty more fish in the barrel'. As with most dating online it comes down to being a numbers game. So make a good profile with good photos and make the most of yourself. But most important, make sure you have a good time."

I was about to advise not to be an ****... but that is poor advice. It depends on what sort of **** you are. Some girls seem drawn to them.


----------



## mirepoix

Ukko said:


> It depends on what sort of **** you are. Some girls seem drawn to them.


True. And as a result of that some people/relationships are just an accident waiting to happen. They often take place under huge red flags that are waving wildly yet unseen by those involved. But no one can be responsible for the taste and choices of another, and that's part of the reason I say it's important to make the most of yourself - to fully accept responsibility for your own route to happiness/peace/fulfillment/love/whatever.


----------



## clavichorder

Man, you guys are harsh. What "not to be an ares?" What makes you assume I'd be one. Well anyway, I got a return text from her indicated an interest in a second date. So I guess you are wrong. I don't feel 100% about her being interested based on what you've said here, but at least she's willing to give it a second try.


----------



## mirepoix

clavichorder said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. What "not to be an ares?" What makes you assume I'd be one. Well anyway, I got a return text from her indicated an interest in a second date. So I guess you are wrong. I don't feel 100% about her being interested based on what you've said here, but at least she's willing to give it a second try.


'****' = ***/idiot/scum/piece of trash. And I don't see anywhere you've been either directly accused of or compared to being one.

Not harsh. It's more about being realistic and based on experience.

I hope your second date happens. However don't count on it unless you get the fixed time/place.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. What "not to be an ares?" What makes you assume I'd be one. Well anyway, I got a return text from her indicated an interest in a second date. So I guess you are wrong. I don't feel 100% about her being interested based on what you've said here, but at least she's willing to give it a second try.


Forget that one. Keep dating different women until lightning strikes. No fee for this advice.


----------



## Cheyenne

I have to perform a solo dance in one week, and have no talents nor any idea what I will do whatsoever


----------



## Ingélou

Dancing!  I'd love to hear the details. If it's just an improvised thing, though, I'm sure you'll think of something really cool, because I know that you have a vivid imagination. Good luck!


----------



## Cheyenne

Why, thank you! I can do whatever I want - but without skill or ideas, nothing has yet to come off it..


----------



## mirepoix

I'm sure inspiration will come around eventually, but if it doesn't and you've absolutely no ideas at all there's always something like this: http://i.imgur.com/3lgwb4c.gif


----------



## Cheyenne

I was considering it!


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> I have to perform a solo dance in one week, and have no talents nor any idea what I will do whatsoever


Hah! Put "talents" aside then. You know who you are, let the dance moves (changes of position) express some facet of your personality - preferably a facet that won't alienate the watchers, but hey. You can't be as awkward as I am, and I would probably do a dance/pantomime, and try to keep from laughing too much.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ukko said:


> preferably a facet that won't alienate the watchers, but hey.


My preference for pagan sacrifices, as expressed through the Sacrificial Dance from Le Sacre du Printemps? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I played half of my recital today in studio class, about 30 minutes of music. Never got nervous!! but I did get very tired and hot, my hands feel like they're on fire. The music wasn't particularly hard but required lots of stamina, breath control and focus. I was with piano, and I think we still have a lot of work to do, but it was a good start. My recital is in early April, so I have time to polish. Anyone interested in seeing it, either on YouTube, or with live steam?


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> My preference for pagan sacrifices, as expressed through the Sacrificial Dance from Le Sacre du Printemps? :lol:


That could create _fear_. Technically, fear isn't alienation (not being at all alien), but defensiveness is a reaction-in-common. Another possible reaction is fascination/attraction - unfortunately sometimes from a... weirdo. So, unless you know there are no weirdos around, keep it light, eh?

[Hah!]


----------



## Novelette

Finding it rough to adjust to the time change. I miss my Standard Time already.


----------



## moody

Cheyenne said:


> My preference for pagan sacrifices, as expressed through the Sacrificial Dance from Le Sacre du Printemps? :lol:


But who are you going to sacrifice ?


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> But who are you going to sacrifice ?


Bound to be _someone_ in her group she considers superfluous.


----------



## Sonata

Awaiting anxiously by my phone/email for a call back from a primary care office I interviewed with last week. That was actually stage two after I had an informal meet and greet with them the week prior. I was on the fence at the meet and greet, but the interview sealed my desire for this job. It's a little scary...well a lot. I'm one who like security, routine, familiarity. But I'd be a fool not to want to take this job. It's a larger practice than I'm used to: 10 medical providers (my last offices have been no more than 4). HOWEVER, it is privately run and that is huge. And very professional from what I can see.

There is only one other applicant at this point. I provided, unasked for, a list of references at the interview which impressed them. The doctor was familiar with my top two references (supervising physician and another associate physician) by reputation, and said "Oh, these are some good doctors" so hopefully that works in my favor.

The main ambiguities at this point: 1) did I request a higher salary range than they want to give/or the other applicant requested? and 2) it's mainly acute-care, and my "OWN" panel of patients for chronic care will be small. I did have some initial reservations, but decided at the follow-up I was fine with that. But perhaps a mark against me if the other applicant strongly desires acute care or even has say, urgent care experience.

So we'll see!


----------



## Ukko

Not only do you have my influence behind you, my long-range detection system tells me you can handle urgent care well - at least the way it's done in my locality (blowout patches, diagnostics, referrals and expediting, all done by PA-Cs).


----------



## clavichorder

I had a singers concert tonight. I believe it went well. Another concert tomorrow and then piano juries on Friday.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I have always detest myself. I have never believe in me. I suck in everything. I just nothing for many people, and yeap, I am nothing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was in a concert tonight with the younger orchestra at my university. I was Flute 2/Piccolo in the Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo, and we had a great guitar soloist. Then I was principal flute in Shostakovich's 5th Symphony. I was so happy with how we all performed! I had good adrenaline, never messed up anything, and considering how many solos are in that piece, I really couldn't be on edge the whole time. That's what it's like to be principal: being on edge is the norm, and soon you relax in the limelight.


----------



## hpowders

Novelette said:


> Finding it rough to adjust to the time change. I miss my Standard Time already.


Yeah, but I like that it gets dark at 7:30 PM.


----------



## GreenMamba

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I have always detest myself. I have never believe in me. I suck in everything. I just nothing for many people, and yeap, I am nothing.


I doubt that's true.


----------



## cwarchc

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I have always detest myself. I have never believe in me. I suck in everything. I just nothing for many people, and yeap, I am nothing.


To share your weakness is to make yourself vulnerable; to make yourself vulnerable is to show your strength


----------



## clavichorder

I performed Scriabin Prelude op 16 no. 1 for my piano juries today. I think it went well.


----------



## Weston

8:00am Oh no. Ms. Nellie Nervegas is wearing perfume again. But it's not too bad. Maybe I can handle it today.

9:00am Man - that's a frightful stench. Why do I put up with this?

10:00am If I still suffered from asthma I'd be in the ER right now.

10:30am On second thought maybe I DO still suffer from asthma.

11:00am I am nauseous and dizzy.

11:30am Exactly how many whales were killed in the making of this deadly man-repellent anyway?

12:00pm I cn no logner think strate. Hope I don get fired

1:00pm I need to apologize to all my friends. My head hurts to about a 27 mile radius. I'm sure they can all feel it too.

2:00pm I'm pretty sure I already have several types of aggressive cancer permeating every system of my body.

3:00pm Well, at least after I die this torture will be over and people may start expecting less of me.

3:30pm There has clearly been an extinction level catastrophic event and the entire planet is a black toxic wasteland. Only we few office zombies survive for a little while longer and I am just waiting for The Depressing End of Time with the unbearable knowledge that the entire grand tapestry of life was for naught.

4:00pm Good heavens! There is a trace of nitrogen/oxygen in the air outside! Maybe I will continue living after all, but only as a vegetable. I hope my roommate in the nursing home doesn't watch loud TV.

5:00pm I need to do some artwork now, but I only have three and a half brain cells left. What is artwork again?

6:00pm Maybe a nap will clear my head.

12:00am Oh, darn! Now I'm wide awake. Maybe I can read myself back to sleep.

3:00am Dang! I've really got to get to sleep!

8:00am Oh no. Ms. Nellie Nervegas is wearing perfume again. But it's not too bad. Maybe I can handle it today.


----------



## Ingélou

OldFashionedGirl said:


> (1) I have always detest myself. (2) I have never believe in me. (3)I suck in everything. (4) I just nothing for many people, (5) and yeap, I am nothing. - *My added numbers.*


1. Oh no, you shouldn't.
2. Well, you should.
3. No, you don't.
4. Possibly. But it's their loss.
5. Absolutely not.

You have made many interesting posts on TC, for a start; and you chose to become a member. Great taste!


----------



## Piwikiwi

The piano I've ordered has finally arrived^^


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I have always detest myself. I have never believe in me. I suck in everything. I just nothing for many people, and yeap, I am nothing.


I like what you have to say and always read your posts.

Please stay here and keep posting. I read every word.


----------



## Crudblud

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I have always detest myself. I have never believe in me. I suck in everything. I just nothing for many people, and yeap, I am nothing.


I don't have any words of consolation, such words would be phony and useless as I know nothing about you, but I do believe I understand how you feel.


----------



## Ingélou

I can't agree that words of consolation are 'phony & useless' if one doesn't know someone - what would one do in an accident situation, then: wait to be introduced? Being human should be enough. 
But I do agree that most of us have felt like that at one time or another. I certainly did when I was a student, but looking back, I was wrong. Time makes us see value in other people, and also in ourselves.


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> I can't agree that words of consolation are 'phony & useless' if one doesn't know someone - what would one do in an accident situation, then: wait to be introduced? Being human should be enough.
> But I do agree that most of us have felt like that at one time or another. I certainly did when I was a student, but looking back, I was wrong. Time makes us see value in other people, and also in ourselves.


I pretty much agree with _Crudblud_. If I were 'on the ground looking up', words of consolation from a stranger would be little more than random noise. Since I have had no conversations with _OFG_ even in this forum, we are very much strangers. There is no way for empathy to connect.

However, there is this: _OldFashionedGirl_ is in the conversation. That contradicts her contention that she is nothing, eh?


----------



## Ingélou

Oh well, everyone has their own views, of course. I can only say that when I have been in trouble or distress, I have taken comfort from the help & support of strangers, and I do not believe that I am unique in that respect. 

Recently there was a news item about a man who was on his way to jump off a bridge being talked out of it by a stranger. He was grateful & obviously did not think the stranger's words were phony or useless. 

I had already offered some words so naturally I wished to disagree with Crudblud's insinuation that I am phony. My consolation might be useless, true...

But by whatever means, I hope that OldFashionedGirl will be feeling happier and more hopeful about life before very long. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

What is happening in my own life? 
I am concentrating on my fiddling at present. I would like a) to pass my grade 3 exam in April - not bothered about the mark, but would like to feel that I coped well with the exam experience - and b) I'd like to be able to play reels at dance speed. I've always had rather slow co-ordination and I'm worried that I may not be able to change things now...


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> [...]
> and b) I'd like to be able to play reels at dance speed. I've always had rather slow co-ordination and I'm worried that I may not be able to change things now...


The Trained Reflex principle may overcome that problem. My coordination was never good, and I can still get from the gas to the brake about as quickly as ever.

Hmm... the relevance of that learned-when-young reflex may be minimal.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Thank you all of you. I appreciate your interest.

Today I have a bad day in music class. I did terrible bad my exercises. I have to do it again the next saturday.


----------



## Ingélou

Can't 'like' that - so will just wish you better luck the next time!


----------



## Cheyenne

Ah, the grievous physical and emotional ails that haunt Man! I myself go with a simple mantra: when someone can look himself into the mirror in the morning, he still has his two feet firmly planted in the world and is ready for even the devil. In working man forgets himself and then finds himself again; self-reflection is rarely the answer. (Goethe is among those who hated it, and emphasized action above all else.)

Incidentally, my mantra isn't always effective: I was once _sent home _from school when I had a cough so bad it disrupted the lesson. Well, that disrupted my attendance record :lol:


----------



## Symphonical

I had my first ever public go at conducting today! It was such fun.  It was in Penmon, Anglesey, NW, UK, where I conducted a single reed choir of clarinets and saxophones. The piece was called 'Eine Kleine Biergartenmusik' :lol: and we performed 2 movements of it. It went really well, I thought, and the audience seemed to love it too. Afterward, I received many compliments on my performance and they were all shocked to hear that it was my first time at it! So, not a bad day at all.


----------



## clavichorder

It appears I got an "outstanding jury" for my Scriabin performance! First ever...


----------



## samurai

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Thank you all of you. I appreciate your interest.
> 
> Today I have a bad day in music class. I did terrible bad my exercises. I have to do it again the next saturday.


Hi, OldFashionedGirl. Although we are all "strangers" to each other, every human being has known despair and frustration in their lives. Right now, my wife is in the end stages of COPD, and may not have much longer to live.
I just want you to know that to me, you are a very valuable and worthwhile person; I have always found your posts/contributions to this site to be insightful and without rancor, a very refreshing combination these days.
Please--for both our sakes and yours--just hang in there!

I just want to impart to you that you are a valuable person; I always find your posts to be insightful and without rancor, which is a very rreshing thing these days. Please--for your own sake and ours--just try and hang in there.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just finished one of my best ever musical experiences. I was in the orchestra for four performances of Guys and Dolls, my first ever musical. It was terrific, and well received. I didn't get to see the set, singing or acting, we were far below in the pit. Thrilling. I hope I get to perform in a musical again. Although a week of 16 hour days was tough, my paying job then the musical after work.


----------



## Cheyenne

I will soon do an imaginary interview with Shostakovich together with another student, for English class. (She can speak a little Russian, which will already help us immensely.) That Shostakovich rarely spoke about his compositions, was always reserved about his life and generally had a somewhat melancholy disposition, I know; but does anybody else have any great ideas that I may have missed out on? You never know!


----------



## Symphonical

I would love to share this amazing experience with everyone: During the late autumn of 2013, I was involved in a music psychology research project lead by the University of Bangor which involved small groups of young musicians (that included me) from a secondary school to be invited into two nursing and residential homes for the elderly and to perform live music in front of the residents and staff. There were 4 groups that took turns to go into the homes every Mon.- Thurs. morning and afternoon for four weeks. I was in a sax group myself, but there was also a singing/piano group, bass, tenor horn and singer group, and finally a rock/pop style group who are already a pre-existing band. Needless to say, it was a phenomenal experience to do something so humbling and heart-warming, to breathe new life into what would normally be a quite miserable and sorrowful atmosphere, and to see many ill people, many of whom suffering from dementia, become suddenly alive with dance and rhythm and happiness, god it was terrific


----------



## Ukko

Symphonical said:


> [...]
> ...to breathe new life into what would normally be a quite miserable and sorrowful atmosphere, and to see many ill people, many of whom suffering from dementia, become suddenly alive with dance and rhythm and happiness, god it was terrific


I have seen that response myself, visiting my sister (moderately demented) in a nursing home. Music has power. Power for Good and Evil, in fact. I am very glad to learn about your Good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cheyenne said:


> I will soon do an imaginary interview with Shostakovich together with another student, for English class. (She can speak a little Russian, which will already help us immensely.) That Shostakovich rarely spoke about his compositions, was always reserved about his life and generally had a somewhat melancholy disposition, I know; but does anybody else have any great ideas that I may have missed out on? You never know!


Make sure this student imitating Shostakovich says a few thoughtful, even whimsical side comments here and there about his old mentor Glazunov who literally saved his life... 

On totally other topic, it's snowing heavily again tonight. I've actually lost count how many snow storms we've had here in 2014 alone, this might be the 5th or 6th one that dropped more than a dusting! Maybe 4 inches again tonight...

Oh, did I mention I'm currently on spring break?


----------



## Cheyenne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Make sure this student imitating Shostakovich says a few thoughtful, even whimsical side comments here and there about his old mentor Glazunov who literally saved his life...


Ha, great idea!

I got an 8/10 for my dance, incidentally. Not too shabby!


----------



## Ukko

Cheyenne said:


> Ha, great idea!
> 
> I got an 8/10 for my dance, incidentally. Not too shabby!


Good! Glad you didn't follow my suggestions.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

samurai said:


> Hi, OldFashionedGirl. Although we are all "strangers" to each other, every human being has known despair and frustration in their lives. Right now, my wife is in the end stages of COPD, and may not have much longer to live.
> I just want you to know that to me, you are a very valuable and worthwhile person; I have always found your posts/contributions to this site to be insightful and without rancor, a very refreshing combination these days.
> Please--for both our sakes and yours--just hang in there!
> 
> Thank you very much for your comment. Strength to you and your wife in this difficult situation. My thinkings and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Lunasong

I just received word from my son that he has completed his goal of bike-riding the 70 km _Shimanami Kaido _causeway across the Inland Sea in Japan. Gambatte kudasai!


----------



## Mahlerian

A bird flew in as I was making coffee. I haven't seen or heard it in the last 5 minutes, so I hope it got back out...

Edit: Okay, _now_ I know it's out. I got it to fly out myself.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> A bird flew in as I was making coffee. I haven't seen or heard it in the last 5 minutes, so I hope it got back out...
> 
> Edit: Okay, _now_ I know it's out. I got it to fly out myself.


But, that's what cat 'n dog servants are for.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


> I just received word from my son that he has completed his goal of bike-riding the 70 km _Shimanami Kaido _causeway across the Inland Sea in Japan. Gambatte kudasai!


Didn't see "370", did he?


----------



## Cheyenne

Someone I was somewhat infatuated with came over today; and after these events, I realize we really weren't compatible after all. It's strange what tricks fate plays. If that person had taken no interest in me - flatly rejected even mild social contact - I would probably now still be dreaming that we were concordant souls, destined for love and happiness. The disillusionment is both liberating and a little painful.. 

It's difficult to find a partner, isn't it?


----------



## clavichorder

I like that not because of your lack of success, but because I am sympathetic. It is hard!


----------



## Cheyenne

Thank you generously; that means a lot to me. The irony of the whole situation does not elude me. I'll probably laugh about it all tomorrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was going to start practicing, when I thought to check my email. Well, I got a message that I've been accepted to the 6-week Summer Study at the Eastern Music Festival in Greensboro, NC and with scholarship!!!  :clap:

Now I guess I need to go back to practicing.


----------



## julianoq

At 29 years old I am currently having a hard time learning how to live alone (well, with my dog), after my 10 years relationship crumbled last year. I am having my ups and downs, sometimes I feel very good and sometimes very lonely and unmotivated. 

I am trying my best to exercise and spend time with things that I love like music and movies, but still the bad moments are really bad, I am basically learning how relationships and dating really works after so much time, and learning how to feel good on my own skin and don't depend on the judgement/approval of others. Also, I work at home so it makes it even more hard to socialize. 

It's a tough road, but at this moment I am positive, after two very, very bad weeks. I know this time alone will be good for me in the long run.


----------



## Mahlerian

julianoq said:


> It's a tough road, but at this moment I am positive, after two very, very bad weeks. I know this time alone will be good for me in the long run.


We're rooting for you here at TC. I hope you make it through all of this.


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from a week on the Yorkshire coast.
Just me, the wife, our 2 terrier dogs.
No phone signal, no internet
Solitude
Walking on empty beaches
Pure bliss


----------



## jani

Saw Gunther live yesterday, he was the ******* man he pulled the whole gig insane attitude and charisma.
I even was able to shake his hand, maybe finally even i will become a real man .
His most known songs are " You touch my tralala" " touch me" and "teeny weeny string bikini"


----------



## jani

Just got my ticket to see Steve Vai.








It will be my second time seeing him live, last time was two years ago and he played a three hour show, so he definitely offers "bank to the buck" so go see him when you have change.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've begun my retirement process. I hit my 19y mark in July and I'm currently fighting a medical retirement. If I'm able to reach my 20y mark I'll receive 80% disability from the VA and my full Army retirement. Certainly enough to support my family and pursue future endeavors. My wife has been away since September and most likely we won't be together again until July 2015. Sometimes I wonder if all the sacrifices will pay off in the long run. I'm also selling my home, which is scary. I think I'll sit on the back porch tonight and listen to Schubert symphonies. Should pair well with the thunderstorms.


----------



## Ingélou

Good luck with everything, scratchgolf.


----------



## jani

Seeing this band live again today!




Saw them on last December and they kicked ***, this time i try to get a pic with them!


----------



## Sonata

julianoq said:


> At 29 years old I am currently having a hard time learning how to live alone (well, with my dog), after my 10 years relationship crumbled last year. I am having my ups and downs, sometimes I feel very good and sometimes very lonely and unmotivated.
> 
> I am trying my best to exercise and spend time with things that I love like music and movies, but still the bad moments are really bad, I am basically learning how relationships and dating really works after so much time, and learning how to feel good on my own skin and don't depend on the judgement/approval of others. Also, I work at home so it makes it even more hard to socialize.
> 
> It's a tough road, but at this moment I am positive, after two very, very bad weeks. I know this time alone will be good for me in the long run.


I'm very sorry to hear this Juliano  I wish you all the best in finding your way during this time


----------



## julianoq

Mahlerian said:


> We're rooting for you here at TC. I hope you make it through all of this.





Sonata said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this Juliano  I wish you all the best in finding your way during this time


Thanks for you support Mahlerian, Sonata and also everyone who 'liked' my post. I am feeling quite good and positive this week, and thankful for having the opportunity to start things again. Also the knowledge, distraction and company that TC provides are amazing!


----------



## jani

Drank Buddwiser yesterday for, actually its lot better than any Finnish beer i have tasted so far.
It was a great gig, i got a photo with the guitar player of Santa Cruz.


----------



## Crudblud

Same sex marriage is finally here in the UK. Last night some friends and I attended an event in town celebrating this, then headed out to the pub for a few drinks. I'm not a very pubby person, but we all had an excellent time.


----------



## mirepoix

Crudblud said:


> Same sex marriage is finally here in the UK. Last night some friends and I attended an event in town celebrating this, then headed out to the pub for a few drinks. I'm not a very pubby person, but we all had an excellent time.


_"Dear Daily Mail,
Why oh why oh why etc..."_


----------



## Flamme

A ''spring sadness''...I dont like my feelings right now and how much stays inside cause i do nt have the right person to share it with...I feel like im locking in my shell again and all my efforts in emotional zone stay fruitless...Ironically when i was jobless and in much bigger ''crisis'' and ''depression'' than today i had plenty of chances now i feel almost like a flower a beautiful one that stays under a bell jar and nobody ever comes to look at it, touch it or smell it...Also i feel that sly and double faced people get more chances and that makes me sick and somehow trapped in a dark pit i dont know how and when i will get out...Its strange how ''frozen'' im in contacts with people i have so much ideas and things to say to start a conversation but when with them i lock myself in and can barely say a word...Like some sort of apathy and hopelessness, feeling small and unworthy, afraid of rejection...If it wasnt for my job, that keeps me occupied for some time during the month couple of friends, music, and bicycle i dont know what would i do with myself...
I always felt this song close to my heart...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tomorrow is my dress rehearsal for my Junior Recital, which is Saturday April 5 @ 2PM EST!!! If anyone wants to see, let me know, I'll give you the link to my livestream event!


----------



## jani

Last weekend i learnt the hard way that it isn't very wise to drink a bottle of vodka then continue with Tequila in a bar.


----------



## Ingélou

jani said:


> Last weekend i learnt the hard way that it isn't very wise to drink a bottle of vodka then continue with Tequila in a bar.


Oh, jani, you worrying creature - remember that every New Year's Eve someone in Scotland *dies *from drinking too much alcohol too quickly. Keep well & safe!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

Was that a 750ml bottle of vodka? Isn't that about 30 units of alcohol?


----------



## jani

SimonNZ said:


> Was that a 750ml bottle of vodka? Isn't that about 30 units of alcohol?


Yes it was a 0,7L bottle.

Never again tough, i learnt my lesson.
I had a hangover from hell.


----------



## Cheyenne

Just ordered a nice G major Harmonica to accompany my C Harmonica!


----------



## clavichorder

For contrasts, I had a 14 oz very rare steak last night, and today for lunch had a chickpea sandwich from a vegan restaurant. I'm on vacation, last day though.


----------



## LancsMan

Just back from a week in the English Lake District. The weather was kind and I had a week of quite gentle walking with a party including my younger sister, who is in the middle of a course of chemotherapy for breast cancer. Despite this she managed all the walks and seems to be keeping a very positive outlook. I hope I could maintain such an attitude were I to face similar circumstances.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Oh, jani, you worrying creature - remember that every New Year's Eve someone in Scotland *dies *from drinking too much alcohol too quickly. Keep well & safe!!!


Single Malt's safe, though.


----------



## hpowders

Today I drove a good friend to get an allergy shot. My good deed for the day.


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> Single Malt's safe, though.


Not if you drink a bottle at a gulp, which has happened. I remember so many years that I've read about men dying at Hogmanay through being 'macho' with alcohol. I can't joke about it - sorry.


----------



## Taggart

There is no safe alcoholic drink. Have a look at those who tried it  or read about alcohol poisoning.

Remember that alcohol was used as an anesthetic and like any such drug can be fatal in large doses.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Single Malt's safe, though.


I've heard this somewhere before...


----------



## Mahlerian

I broke a glass and cut my hand. How annoying...


----------



## Ukko

Mahlerian said:


> I broke a glass and cut my hand. How annoying...


Which is why single malt is not safe - it is seldom taken from bottle to mouth. When your beer bottle breaks, it is usually because you've struck it against the edge of the bar - deliberately.

:trp: (Charge!)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Taggart said:


> There is no safe alcoholic drink. Have a look at those who tried it  or read about alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Remember that alcohol was used as an anesthetic and like any such drug can be fatal in large doses.


Reminds me of the story Jerome K. Jerome relates in his autobiography "My Life and Times", one of his first jobs was as a stage manager, and he relates that a young actress was about to make her first ever entrance on stage, and stood by her was the famous actress Madge Kendal (this would be in the 1880s I guess), who asked the young actress, "What's that in your hand?", "A glass of brandy", came the reply, "just a small one to steady my nerves", instantly Madge Kendal dashed the glass to the floor, where it smashed. "NEVER take anything for your nerves", she admonished, "I've seen so many in this profession who started out with a glass and finish up needing the whole bottle, and then fall by the wayside. If you can't go on without a drink better to find another profession." Sound advice.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Today I drove a good friend to get an allergy shot. My good deed for the day.


And now you've got the allergy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> There is no safe alcoholic drink. Have a look at those who tried it  or read about alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Remember that alcohol was used as an anesthetic and like any such drug can be fatal in large doses.


Yes I do, and you must remember back in the day when moms & dads were so proud of their sons for building all those model airplanes and cars.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> Reminds me of the story Jerome K. Jerome relates in his autobiography "My Life and Times", one of his first jobs was as a stage manager, and he relates that a young actress was about to make her first ever entrance on stage, and stood by her was the famous actress Madge Kendal (this would be in the 1880s I guess), who asked the young actress, "What's that in your hand?", "A glass of brandy", came the reply, "just a small one to steady my nerves", instantly Madge Kendal dashed the glass to the floor, where it smashed. "NEVER take anything for your nerves", she admonished, "I've seen so many in this profession who started out with a glass and finish up needing the whole bottle, and then fall by the wayside. If you can't go on without a drink better to find another profession." Sound advice.


And then there was John Barrymore.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> Which is why single malt is not safe - it is seldom taken from bottle to mouth. *When your beer bottle breaks, it is usually because you've struck it against the edge of the bar - deliberately*.
> 
> :trp: (Charge!)


Don't like the sound of that tavern.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I've heard this somewhere before...


No giddy Scotch, please.


----------



## clavichorder

My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


----------



## Crudblud

Working on dropping a couple of jeans sizes so I can perhaps finally wear that nice pair of Levi's I bought so many moons ago. They claim to be a 34" waist but I think there's a bit of number fudging going on!


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


Well, "on average" it's probably better than being 76.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


Happy birthday clavichorder! Hope you can have a decent time relaxing despite school stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> Working on dropping a couple of jeans sizes so I can perhaps finally wear that nice pair of Levi's I bought so many moons ago. They claim to be a 34" waist but I think there's a bit of number fudging going on!


The number may not be far off. The problem I've found with jeans, pants in many stores, is that their buyers (who are probably women) are stocking low-rise almost exclusively. IOW they fit more on the hip than the waist. That often doesn't work too well.


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


It's an even number, although you are now in your 23rd year.










Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> The number may not be far off. The problem I've found with jeans, pants in many stores, is that their buyers (who are probably women) are stocking low-rise almost exclusively. IOW they fit more on the hip than the waist. That often doesn't work too well.


Oh, I so agree, Vaneyes - I'd love them to fit round the waist properly too. Older women aren't really into displaying bits of midriff or tum. Roll on a new fashion!


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> Oh, I so agree, Vaneyes - I'd love them to fit round the waist properly too. Older women aren't really into displaying bits of midriff or tum. Roll on a new fashion!


Jeans for the Working Class by Carhart and Levi and Wrangler can be had that are meant to embrace the bellybutton. Depending on your belly, they may be reluctant to stay there.


----------



## cwarchc

clavichorder said:


> My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


Happy Birthday.
It's a good one to have
Enjoy your youth while you have it

Youth! Up and over the horizons rise,
And smoothly penetrate
With Thy all-seeing eyes
The nations small and great


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I watched the first Captain America movie, and just a little way through it, I realized that this was none other than a retelling of the Ilya Muromets Russian legend!! The parallels are almost exact: weakling turns into country's hero by stopping invaders. Only Muromets was actually crippled and couldn't walk, which makes his extraordinary transformation perhaps greater. Steve Rogers (did I get his name right?) instead had ill health as his crippling weakness. Hah!! I didn't expect it to be that way when I first starting watching, but that's how it turned out! So I was thinking about Gliere's Symphony no. 3 the whole time I was watching. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> *Jeans for the Working Class* by Carhart and Levi and Wrangler can be had that are meant to embrace the bellybutton. Depending on your belly, they may be reluctant to stay there.


----------



## Sonata

clavichorder said:


> My 22nd birthday today. Odd age to be.


Happy birthday! 22 was a busy age for me: Graduating from college, moving and getting married, applying for graduate school, getting my first pets in ten years. Hard to believe that was nearly ten years ago...


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Happy birthday! 22 was a busy age for me: Graduating from college, moving and getting married, applying for graduate school, getting my first pets in ten years. Hard to believe that was nearly ten years ago...


Let's see, that makes you 42.


----------



## Symphonical

Today, I took my Grade 8 Saxophone exam. It was with the Trinity Guildhall examination board and I had to play three pieces of my own choosing, a scale study, a sight-reading and an aural test. My chosen pieces were the 2nd and 3rd movements from Bach's G minor sonata transcribed for Sax and piano, Joplin's Bethena Waltz and Debussy's Syrinx for unaccompanied Sax. 

It must have gone well because I passed with distinction!


----------



## Ukko

Today, I am trying to work out how best to advise the Team on the proper way to perform an airborne penetration. Nothing useful so far.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today's the big day!!! I'm so excited to play the music for my Junior Recital today!  It's about 65 minutes of music, spanning from the Baroque to the 20th century. If I may be allowed to promote it here for viewers worldwide, here is my livestream link: https://new.livestream.com/accounts/7629832/events/2856460 2PM EST, that's -5GMT I believe for those that follow daylight savings. I'd be thrilled to share my playing with you guys if you are interested! To see the livestream is completely free.


----------



## clavichorder

I'll look forward to it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> I'll look forward to it!


I'm sorry that the quality turned about bad with it, I could have done something better about it but I was rushed for time. Instead, I think I will upload to youtube or somewhere the recital which I also recorded on a HD camera, and maybe it will be more enjoyable that way.

AHHHHHH I'm so happy!! So many friends came to watch me and they all loved me at the end! Cheering and standing ovation is a really sweet thing to me, sometimes it feels really removed, but days like today it felt really personal.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good goin', H. You da woman.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Composing has been easier for me this year. 
Mechanical pencils are amazing. 
Wondering why on earth classical music concerts aren't just filled with premieres......
Also for some reason when I logged in to TC today I got 51 new likes that I swear were not there last time I logged in and posted a couple of days ago


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Composing has been easier for me this year.
> Mechanical pencils are amazing.
> Wondering why on earth classical music concerts aren't just filled with premieres......
> Also for some reason when I logged in to TC today I got 51 new likes that I swear were not there last time I logged in and posted a couple of days ago


Hi, coag, glad to see you are back. :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I hate mechanical pencils, although I suppose I could see their value in writing. Personally, I never use pencils for writing unless that's all I have. Everything is done in pen for me. When it comes to art work, a mechanical pencil is pure crap. It breaks too easy when applying extra pressure; you can't get a variety of line, etc... I hate when my students come with nothing but mechanical pencils.

Oh... and welcome back.:wave:


----------



## jani

This happened yesterday.
Watched it like 10x, still laughing everytime!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200963561489578&set=vb.1782527810&type=2&theater


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A taste of my Recital yesterday, with good sound quality! You may still have to turn it up to hear it best:


----------



## clavichorder

^That is much better sound quality, Huilu.

I will be performing Scriabin's op 16 no. 1 prelude for this quarters "Honor's Recital" at my community college on thursday evening. Wish me luck.

Also, I have a short story draft due on Wednesday for my creative writing class, Intro to Short Story. And I'm taking music theory again, this time fully prepared. We are doing a voice leading and orchestration exercise, four part harmony on a progression the teacher gave, and I am satisfied with what I came up with. I offered my Alto Recorder as one of the instruments for the quartet to play these, so that should be interesting...


----------



## violadude

I have recently written a new string quartet piece that will be premiering on the 24th. The first out of two run throughs of the piece took place today. I was a little worried because the players got out of sync multiple times. But they are professionals and this was their first time seeing the music so hopefully, even though they only have one more reading of the piece before the performance, they will be able to pull it all together.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I have recently written a new string quartet piece that will be premiering on the 24th. The first out of two run throughs of the piece took place today. I was a little worried because the players got out of sync multiple times. But they are professionals and this was their first time seeing the music so hopefully, even though they only have one more reading of the piece before the performance, they will be able to pull it all together.


It's an exhilarating experience, seeing your own music rehearsed by others. Congrats and I hope everything goes splendidly. :cheers:


----------



## Sonata

Let's see:

Unfortunately didn't get the job I applied for. Taking a break from the job hunt and will resume in a couple of weeks. Busy right now at work because we are short one doctor, and his replacement arrives in June. Kind of happy for the busy time though, it's been slow for months.

Kind of spinning my wheels getting my anxiety under control. It seems I'm sucessful at alleviating certain situational anxiety or worries, but yet my overall anxiety levels haven't really diminished. I'll be seeing my doctor tomorrow and hopefully we can get a plan of action. However I've been exercising a lot more at her recommendation and although it's not really helping the anxiety, I really do enjoy exercise and it makes me feel good, so glad to be doing more of that. 

What else? Oh, my son turns 4 next week which is just mindblowing, he's growing up so fast!


----------



## Crudblud

Today I gave a reading of a poem I dashed out in about 45 minutes, it was nerve racking (I had to sit down halfway through as my hands were shaking too much to read the words) but people seemed to be really impressed by it, including the "serious" poet who was hosting the evening. Poetry has never really been my thing, but after tonight I'm starting to feel differently about that. Previously I had laboured over prose works which went nowhere and contained too much "fannying about", as my grandma would say, so this was definitely an interesting and insightful experience.


----------



## Cheyenne

People still do poetry readings? I'd love to attend something like that!


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> People still do poetry readings? I'd love to attend something like that!


Poetry has changed considerably in the public setting. The more adventurous gatherings are called Poetry Slams. The style is Performance. Basically, the creations are shocking behavioral studies presented to a well-juiced audience.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Basically, the creations are shocking behavioral studies presented to a well-juiced audience.


Sounds like a Lang Lang recital.


----------



## Mesa

Crudblud said:


> Today I gave a reading of a poem I dashed out in about 45 minutes, it was nerve racking (I had to sit down halfway through as my hands were shaking too much to read the words) but people seemed to be really impressed by it, including the "serious" poet who was hosting the evening. Poetry has never really been my thing, but after tonight I'm starting to feel differently about that. Previously I had laboured over prose works which went nowhere and contained too much "fannying about", as my grandma would say, so this was definitely an interesting and insightful experience.


I can't read any poem aloud without inadvertently impersonating either:




Or


----------



## Cheyenne

Mesa said:


> I can't read any poem aloud without inadvertently impersonating either:
> ---
> or
> ---


I'd want to read like like the narrator in Schoenberg's adaptation of Byron's Ode to Napoleon :lol: That, or as Hopkins reads here:


----------



## mirepoix

Back when I was a young man and perhaps a little bit of a rogue I watched this film. I memorised the poem and the delivery, and it became my party piece.


----------



## Novelette

Drove 12 hours nonstop to Atlanta for a wedding I don't want to attend. Yuck. 12 hours back on Sunday.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Novelette said:


> Drove 12 hours nonstop to Atlanta for a wedding I don't want to attend. Yuck. 12 hours back on Sunday.


You could have said you have a dentist appointment and can't come.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For a while now, a strange trend has been happening to me on facebook. When I post anything, be it a video, status, or picture, I get 4 or 5 separate guys (who may or may not even know each other in real life) liking _all _of it. Every week. Every day. And how many females like my stuff? Just like 1 or 2, unless I post a pretty picture or a picture of themselves too. Most of the time, it's a solid half and half of men and women.  Well, I think after 6 months I can deduce a few things from this. Either: 
1) My female friends aren't really meshing with me as I express deeper things about myself on the internet 
2) Guys really _do_ like me, perhaps trying to make a statement, or just like my friendship. 
3) As a person I actually getting along better with guys than girls.
This is different from saying that my girl friends don't use the internet as much as men, because that's not true. Because when I look at other friends of mine, the really "girly girl" friends who post cute pictures and statuses and what not, the vast majority of their likes are only women, and just a few guys (usually adults) liking it. Thus, whatever they're doing isn't pleasing their male counterparts of the same age. So there must be an intrinsic difference between me and other women right now, and I'm curious _why_... I mean, I think I'm pretty "girly" I just don't talk about make-up and what not. I talk about music, happy/funny events in my life, etc.

I did an experiment last night. I wrote "Love finds a way" as my status, to see who would see it and publicly agree. :lol: Well, only 2 guys liked it, no girls, and a 3rd guy less inclined to like it publicly private messaged me for what it meant.


----------



## Cheyenne

As intriguing and charming as your experiments in public and intimate psychology are, I hardly think it worthwhile to draw sustained conclusions from Facebook -- what happens there is often so arbitrary and frivolous that I can ascribe many of the behaviors to be noted there only to whim, impulse and chance. 

It should, however, be noted that it is not uncommon for men, especially those who are usually somewhat timid and reserved, to think that clicking the 'like' button a few times is tantamount to delivering appreciatory or complimentary remarks in real life, as to initiate a flirtation. (The scorn with which I see this sort of naive but completely harmless behavior treated by several girls I know has always frightened me a little. In any case, I watch only from the sidelines; I am but a ghostly presence on Facebook, lacking even a profile picture.)


----------



## mirepoix

Cheyenne said:


> It should, however, be noted that it is not uncommon for men, especially those who are usually somewhat timid and reserved, to think that clicking the 'like' button a few times is tantamount to delivering appreciatory or complimentary remarks in real life, as to initiate a flirtation.


Exactly. It's the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cheyenne said:


> As intriguing and charming as your experiments in public and intimate psychology are, I hardly think it worthwhile to draw sustained conclusions from Facebook -- what happens there is often so arbitrary and frivolous that I can ascribe many of the behaviors to be noted there only to whim, impulse and chance.


I, on the other hand, find many incidents and trends on Facebook to be newsworthy.

http://www.theonion.com/search/?q=facebook&sort=relevant


----------



## mirepoix

Getting ready to go to a party. Don't want to go to a party.
_"It's only for a couple of hours"_
Don't care.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cheyenne said:


> As intriguing and charming as your experiments in public and intimate psychology are, I hardly think it worthwhile to draw sustained conclusions from Facebook -- what happens there is often so arbitrary and frivolous that I can ascribe many of the behaviors to be noted there only to whim, impulse and chance.
> 
> It should, however, be noted that it is not uncommon for men, especially those who are usually somewhat timid and reserved, to think that clicking the 'like' button a few times is tantamount to delivering appreciatory or complimentary remarks in real life, as to initiate a flirtation. (The scorn with which I see this sort of naive but completely harmless behavior treated by several girls I know has always frightened me a little. In any case, I watch only from the sidelines; I am but a ghostly presence on Facebook, lacking even a profile picture.)


To tell you the truth, Facebook has been a lot more serious than you may believe. Sure, jokes happen, but I like to post very serious things too. Because I have a serious passion for music, beauty, writing, etc. in fact, I feel that my real life me isn't as sincere as me on Facebook sometimes, because in real life I hold thoughts and opinions to myself. In real life, people don't really care about the things I do, so I shut up in real life and then people don't really know me. It's in order to REMEDY that that I often write online a lot more authentic representation of me. I just wanted to give my opinion on this...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yesterday I went to a free classical concert. The orchestra played mainstream pieces: Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, Korsakov's Capriccio Espagnol and a Shostakovich composition who name I don't remember . All Russia compositions, because the concert is part of an arts festival with Russia as guest country. Though it was a very know repertorie, it was very nice and the most important FREE. However, I couldn't stand some people who was using the cellphone and talking during the concert, what a lack of respect to the orchestra and what the heck they are doing in the concert if they are don't listening to the music!!!??? Also I can't forget four annoying little girls, who went to the concert just for a school homework, they was laughing and screaming loudly.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Yesterday I went to a free classical concert. The orchestra played mainstream pieces: Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, Korsakov's Capriccio Espagnol and a Shostakovich composition who name I don't remember . All Russia compositions, because the concert is part of an arts festival with Russia as guest country. Though it was a very know repertorie, it was very nice and the most important FREE. However, I couldn't stand some people who was using the cellphone and talking during the concert, what a lack of respect to the orchestra and weekday the heck they are doing in the concert if they are don't listening to the music!!!??? Also I can't forget four annoying little girls, who went to the concert just for a school homework, they was laughing and screaming loudly.


Oh I'm sure I would have loved that concert! And no doubt no one should take that disrespectful behavior too personally. They would have acted the same way for any other type of classical.


----------



## DrKilroy

For free classical concerts, the best venues are churches. The reverberation may be too long, but at least people know how to behave themselves.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh I'm sure I would have loved that concert! And no doubt no one should take that disrespectful behavior to personally. They would have acted the same way for any other type of classical.


Well, they're lucky I wasn't there...they would've received good spankings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> As intriguing and charming as your experiments in public and intimate psychology are, I hardly think it worthwhile to draw sustained conclusions from Facebook -- what happens there is often so arbitrary and frivolous that I can ascribe many of the behaviors to be noted there only to whim, impulse and chance.
> 
> It should, however, be noted that it is not uncommon for men, especially those who are usually somewhat timid and reserved, to think that clicking the 'like' button a few times is tantamount to delivering appreciatory or complimentary remarks in real life, as to initiate a flirtation. (*The scorn* with which I see this sort of naive but completely harmless behavior treated by several girls I know has always frightened me a little. In any case, I watch only from the sidelines; I am but a ghostly presence on Facebook, lacking even a profile picture.)


I've thrived on scorn, but not at FB.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For a while now, a strange trend has been happening to me on facebook. When I post anything, be it a video, status, or picture, I get 4 or 5 separate guys (who may or may not even know each other in real life) liking _all _of it. Every week. Every day. And how many females like my stuff? Just like 1 or 2, unless I post a pretty picture or a picture of themselves too. Most of the time, it's a solid half and half of men and women.  Well, I think after 6 months I can deduce a few things from this. Either:
> 1) My female friends aren't really meshing with me as I express deeper things about myself on the internet
> 2) *Guys really do like me*, perhaps trying to make a statement, or just like my friendship.
> 3) As a person I actually getting along better with guys than girls.
> This is different from saying that my girl friends don't use the internet as much as men, because that's not true. Because when I look at other friends of mine, the really "girly girl" friends who post cute pictures and statuses and what not, the vast majority of their likes are only women, and just a few guys (usually adults) liking it. Thus, whatever they're doing isn't pleasing their male counterparts of the same age. So there must be an intrinsic difference between me and other women right now, and I'm curious _why_... I mean, I think I'm pretty "girly" I just don't talk about make-up and what not. I talk about music, happy/funny events in my life, etc.
> 
> I did an experiment last night. I wrote "Love finds a way" as my status, to see who would see it and publicly agree. :lol: Well, only 2 guys liked it, no girls, and a 3rd guy less inclined to like it publicly private messaged me for what it meant.


No Sally Fields allowed. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Novelette said:


> Drove 12 hours nonstop to Atlanta for a wedding I don't want to attend. Yuck. 12 hours back on Sunday.


I gladly send gifts for no-shows.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Sounds like a Lang Lang recital.


Free Verse for me.


----------



## Novelette

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You could have said you have a dentist appointment and can't come.


Create a diplomatic appointment? Emergency teeth cleaning on a Saturday afternoon!


----------



## lupinix

not going really well


----------



## violadude

lupinix said:


> not going really well


What's up?

........................


----------



## lupinix

violadude said:


> What's up?
> 
> ........................


Just that I've been struggling with several kind of personal problems for a long time. And the past few weeks there were a lot of changes in my life of which I was really convinced that they would help me to finally overcome them. I even decided to give up my studies for a little while.

But now that everything is arranged it doesn't seem like anything is going to change after all. Everything is only getting worse,

Sorry if it's all a bit vague


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This late afternoon / early evening, I saw my university's production of Die Fledermaus, and it was hilarious!!! Totally worth watching! It was done with English speaking and German singing. Has anyone else seen this opera?? In the production that my university made, in the middle act, actual professors and patrons of the school of music were sitting at tables on stage, and then for the short performances as a part of the Russian Prince's set of entertainment, two voice professors on faculty performed various arias. It felt like I was in the middle of a grand party with my own school, it was so cool!!!


----------



## Sonata

lupinix said:


> Just that I've been struggling with several kind of personal problems for a long time. And the past few weeks there were a lot of changes in my life of which I was really convinced that they would help me to finally overcome them. I even decided to give up my studies for a little while.
> 
> But now that everything is arranged it doesn't seem like anything is going to change after all. Everything is only getting worse,
> 
> Sorry if it's all a bit vague


I'm sorry that you're having a difficult time lupinix. Best of luck that you'll see a positive turnaround at some point, or at least a few steps in that direction.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This late afternoon / early evening, I saw my university's production of Die Fledermaus, and it was hilarious!!! Totally worth watching! It was done with English speaking and German singing. Has anyone else seen this opera?? In the production that my university made, in the middle act, actual professors and patrons of the school of music were sitting at tables on stage, and then for the short performances as a part of the Russian Prince's set of entertainment, two voice professors on faculty performed various arias. It felt like I was in the middle of a grand party with my own school, it was so cool!!!


I have a DVD of it. I love the incidental music but I don't know the story well. I'll review it.


----------



## clavichorder

I wanted to update and share that my performance went well. Also, my short story turned out pretty well. And my performance was filmed. I'm no CarterJohnsonPiano, but for me it was pretty good.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

DrKilroy said:


> For free classical concerts, the best venues are churches. The reverberation may be too long, but at least people know how to behave themselves.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Hey! The free concert I went was in a church! Even there people didn't know to behave.


----------



## Ingélou

A friend from my university days has just been made the R.C. Bishop of Brentwood! I am delighted for him - he was such delightful company, with a sparkling sense of humour, and I was with him when he decided to go in for the priesthood. He is clever & sensible with a deep devotion to God. Shortly afterwards I was received into the Church, and Alan stood as my sponsor! Taggart knows him well too. We are so pleased and proud, but it makes you think - at a time when we are all retiring, he faces a new challenge. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

lupinix said:


> Just that I've been struggling with several kind of personal problems for a long time. And the past few weeks there were a lot of changes in my life of which I was really convinced that they would help me to finally overcome them. I even decided to give up my studies for a little while.
> 
> But now that everything is arranged it doesn't seem like anything is going to change after all. Everything is only getting worse,
> 
> Sorry if it's all a bit vague


Sorry to hear this & hope there's a turn for the better.


----------



## superhorn

A couple of weeks ago , I started having clouded vision in my right eye. I went to an eye doctor, and he discovered
I had a detached retina ! So I went to the hospital last Friday for emergency laser surgery to fix it.
You get it as an outpatient , it doesn't last very long and you feel no pain whatsoever !
My eyesight is still somewhat fuzzzy , but the eye is getting better. I had to wear a patch over the eye for one day .


----------



## violadude

I might get a part time job working at a place called "Soundbridge", which is basically a sort of music educational display/museum type thing for kids. I guess if I were to work there I might be placed at a certain station and talk to the people about what my display was about or whatever. I'm not sure what I'd be doing but my private comp teacher told me about it today. She's in contact with the vice president of the Seattle Symphony (The Soundbridge place is in association with it) and she is going to recommend me. So that's fun!


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I might get a part time job working at a place called "Soundbridge", which is basically a sort of music educational display/museum type thing for kids. I guess if I were to work there I might be placed at a certain station and talk to the people about what my display was about or whatever. I'm not sure what I'd be doing but my private comp teacher told me about it today. She's in contact with the vice president of the Seattle Symphony (The Soundbridge place is in association with it) and she is going to recommend me. So that's fun!


I am so envious! Maybe you could get me in and we'd be coworkers! I've been interested in that place for such a long time...


----------



## TxllxT

Today we were walking on the beach and we spotted a seal close to the coast. It's a sign, that there's lots of fish.
















Just behind the sanddunes there are the typical Dutch tulips: We wish all of you a happy Easter!!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Taggart

superhorn said:


> A couple of weeks ago , I started having clouded vision in my right eye. I went to an eye doctor, and he discovered
> I had a detached retina ! So I went to the hospital last Friday for emergency laser surgery to fix it.
> You get it as an outpatient , it doesn't last very long and you feel no pain whatsoever !
> My eyesight is still somewhat fuzzzy , but the eye is getting better. I had to wear a patch over the eye for one day .


Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Lunasong

My son played horn tonight for service at church and it was wonderful. I think it was the best I've ever heard him sound. He played the Verne Reynolds arrangement of Schubert's "Du bist die Rue."


----------



## Sonata

I'm on the job hunt in a serious way. I've my resume out with a recruiter to several different places, but the bigger contenders now look to be:

1) Family practice office that just opened a new branch about ten minutes from my house. Location is ideal, and near enough to the current practice that I could potentially have some of my patients follow me, which would be great.

2) Cardiology (medical, not surgical): Combined hospital/outpatient practice. The money would be much better than family practice, and I have something of an educational background in cardiology. It was one of the few specialties that I felt I'd have some interest in outside of general medicine. Downside is it's a 45 minute commute, perhaps longer in the winter.

3) Rheumatology practice: This would be with a very small practice group: the Rheumatologist, one other PA and myself. I never saw myself doing rheumatology, but it's a much-needed specialty, and could be an interesting niche of medicine to spend the next few years. The upside: the rheumatologist approached me directly when she heard I was job hunting, she occasionally works out of our clinic so I know her on a professional basis although not well. But I like her a lot and think she'd be good to work with. However, being a solo physician she'd be paying me directly, so it makes me a bit nervous about pay stability, the details of the malpractice insurance, etc. And there's a bit of a commute too, at least initially. Although she may start a satellite office, closer to my home. 

4) Another family practice about 25-30 minutes from my home. The drive isn't bad, but it's the opposite direction from where I'm currently working. So no chance of maintaining my patient base.

So here we go, on my way to revitalizing my career!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just got results for a competition I applied to in February today. For 2 long months I've waited in agony, praying that perhaps I could make it through the difficult odds. It turns out I PASSED!!!  I'm one of 3 Finalists in an international Flute Orchestral Excerpts Competition and the finals round will be this summer in Chicago!! AHHHHH!! I worked so hard on those recordings, and it felt_ so right_ to compete even though I knew I'd be applying against people way older than me (age range went up to 30)! This is such a God thing! He led me on the internet to that competition and prompted me to apply, and now He led me to the Final's round, which will be done as a mock audition. At this point, I've already won money, it's just a matter of if I place 1st, 2nd, or 3rd of how much money it will be.


----------



## DrKilroy

I finally got an idea for the next scene in my play. I should better write it down.  I have got the plan of events and I know the plot, but sometimes I do not know how to put it in characters' speech. It will probably be a tragicomedy.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cheyenne

Good luck to both of you, Huilunsoittaja and DrKilroy - may your efforts pay off!


----------



## senza sordino

Starting next Wednesday I'm in phase one of strike action. We don't withdraw services, just work to rule. Teach only, no extra supervision of children, no staff meetings with administration, existing pre arranged extra curricula events and sports can continue until the end of this school year.


----------



## Lunasong

I went to a artisans' fair today and a lady made a key necklace to my specifications because I didn't quite like anything on display. It has an antique key, a vintage Austrian crystal, and a fleur-de-lis charm on a matching chain. I love it, and it's cool that she made it just for me!


----------



## LancsMan

Yesterday I did a fourteen mile walk in the Yorkshire Dales, including Penyghent. Marvellous weather with clear blue skies and no wind even on the hill tops. Years ago I'd have done this with out problems, but I took rather longer than I intended to complete the route. Age is beginning to creep up on me I feel. I'm a bit knackered and resting up today!


----------



## Crudblud

I have good news, bad news, and downright unbearable news. The good news is I have a commission from a friend. The bad news is they want me to do something generic and pathetically bland. The downright unbearable news is I need the cash.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ Work is work. Do it with as much honesty as you can muster, and count the money.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> ^^^ Work is work. Do it with as much honesty as you can muster, and count the money.


Count the money FIRST!


----------



## Taggart

LancsMan said:


> Yesterday I did a fourteen mile walk in the Yorkshire Dales, including Penyghent. Marvellous weather with clear blue skies and no wind even on the hill tops. Years ago I'd have done this with out problems, but I took rather longer than I intended to complete the route. Age is beginning to creep up on me I feel. I'm a bit knackered and resting up today!


Lovely part of the world. I know the feeling. I did the Yorkshire Three Peaks  many years ago as a charity walk. What amazed all the young fit people were three Vicars in their fifties, striding out who did the whole thing - 26 miles and 6000 feet of ascent and descent - in under eight hours. Most of us took about 11 hours.


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> I have good news, bad news, and downright unbearable news. The good news is I have a commission from a friend. The bad news is they want me to do something generic and pathetically bland. The downright unbearable news is I need the cash.


If it's for a friend, would they mind if you gave it the odd personal tweak?


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> If it's for a friend, would they mind if you gave it the odd personal tweak?


"_Odd_" you say? Crudblud might prefer the '_original_' modifier.


----------



## Crudblud

Ingélou said:


> If it's for a friend, would they mind if you gave it the odd personal tweak?


Well, he knows my work, I doubt he would have come to me if he had a problem with that sort of thing. Even so, I'm trying to keep it fairly simple for the time being as I have opted to record the guitar (and possibly saxophone) part myself. I've never really augmented MIDI and live recordings in that manner before, so I'm taking it easy while I work out the logistics involved.


----------



## mirepoix

Crudblud said:


> I've never really augmented MIDI and live recordings in that manner before, so I'm taking it easy while I work out the logistics involved.


While I still believe 'do it with honesty/take the money and say "thanks"', that's clearly something else you can gain from the experience.
Sometimes there's an extra hidden value to be found - and even if it's not much it's still worthwhile. Try and think of it as a different kind of money in the bank - that you're getting paid for learning.


----------



## Crudblud

mirepoix said:


> While I still believe 'do it with honesty/take the money and say "thanks"', that's clearly something else you can gain from the experience.
> Sometimes there's an extra hidden value to be found - and even if it's not much it's still worthwhile. Try and think of it as a different kind of money in the bank - that you're getting paid for learning.


It is something I would like to work with in the future, and I recognise this may well be a good way in. So yes, I quite agree.


----------



## mirepoix

Good stuff. Keep moving forward. Even if the steps are tiny and barely perceptible. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Another concert tonight, but this was very personal. I played piccolo in some Grieg Peer Gynt excerpts (we told the whole story in the process) and principal flute in Dvorak's 8th Symphony. I realized that it could have been the last time I would ever perform with this little orchestra since I won't be able to do it next year as far as I know (class conflicts and all). To play Dvorak's 8th Symphony was a dream come true, I've always loved this symphony since middle school. It's chock-full of great solos from beginning to end, and I was honored first after it was finished. I think I went out with a proper bang.  But still, I feel a bit sad, and eternally grateful to have been a part of this group for 3 years, for which I must now say farewell, unless the directors drag me back in. I'm really going to miss this orchestra...


----------



## mirepoix

Not a bad day (morning) at the office, but not the smoothest either. When I got back my companion asked how it went. She listened and then told me it was unusual to see me being "a bit grumpy". But she poured me a drink and then sat *smiling at me.

stage whisper/...perhaps if I keep up the whatever is making me appear grumpy she'll take pity and spend the evening in her Julie Newmar era Catwoman fancy dress outfit and serve me drinks all night.


*and there are much worse things in life than that.


----------



## Sonata

About 6 weeks left at my current job. I have decided to take up to a month off before starting a new job. I am really looking forward to some down time with my family and being a "layabout" for a little bit


----------



## hpowders

Today, I moved over from the dark side. 

After listening to Schoenberg's (atonal) Piano Concerto (Uchida/Boulez) for two weeks, what seemed like random noise, all of a sudden sounds nostalgic; hauntingly beautiful and colorful.

Stay away; I beg you!!!


----------



## Sonata

mirepoix said:


> Good stuff. Keep moving forward. Even if the steps are tiny and barely perceptible. Just keep moving forward.


True words. I read a similar quote from Martin Luther King Jr. that I rather like:

"If you cannot fly, then run. If you cannot run, then walk. If you cannot walk, then crawl. Just keep moving forward"


----------



## scratchgolf

My wife is now the newest graduate of US Army Airborne School. I couldn't be more proud of her.


----------



## Sonata

Congratulations to your wife!!


----------



## Mesa

After a pretty big episode of being a miserable sod from about Christmas up until now, i feel like i'm finally getting my mojo back.

For possibly the first time, i shall use an emoticon to mark the occasion. :guitar:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For the first time in 12 years, I played a clarinet! I had trouble as I did back in 4th grade, but I finally got a sound and could play in the low register (I had no idea how to use most of the levers). It's so much different from flute! All this pressure builds up in my head, and I could only play softly. I'd have to experiment more if I want to learn how to play really loud.


----------



## senza sordino

I have an opportunity to teach at another school starting next September. A voluntary transfer. But it's a big decision, because my current position is pretty good. This other job is pretty good too.

Pros to transfer: something new, good teaching position, 6 minutes walk to work so it cuts my travel time down each day from 90 minutes to 12 minutes, already been at my current school for 19 years so do I want my entire 30 years at the same school?

Cons to transfer: very familiar with my current school and position, leaving all my colleagues and friends, leaving my students half way through an AP program.


----------



## Sonata

Still on the job hunt. Rheumatology position it too far away to seriously consider as a full-time option (1 hour, 20 min) unless of course I have no other offers, and I in fact need to keep my family fed . However, a new part time job opened up that could make things interesting. There is an adolescent health clinic about ten to fifteen minutes away from my house....if I work 24 hours per week there, I can still get benefits. Then perhaps consider the rheumatology job as another part time option, perhaps working there just once per week, or maybe twice. It's not uncommon for PAs to work in multiple practice settings and may well expand my skill set.


----------



## mirepoix

My companion has been offered work in London next week. But they also want to meet her a couple of days beforehand to see how she looks in real-life. We talked about it and she's asked me to come with her. The idea is that we'll take maybe one week and treat it as a mini-holiday. The day she's working I can spend in record shops, bookshops, and maybe camera shops. It should be a pleasant interlude.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I have an opportunity to teach at another school starting next September. A voluntary transfer. But it's a big decision, because my current position is pretty good. This other job is pretty good too.
> 
> Pros to transfer: something new, good teaching position, 6 minutes walk to work so it cuts my travel time down each day from 90 minutes to 12 minutes, already been at my current school for 19 years so do I want my entire 30 years at the same school?
> 
> Cons to transfer: very familiar with my current school and position, leaving all my colleagues and friends, leaving my students half way through an AP program.


A tough decision. What subject do you teach? My AP English students are in the final stretch of preparing for the big exam on May 8th (We're working on a massive poetry unit). I wish the College Board would do away with it, as I don't believe in exams, or certainly not the multiple-choice/guess section, regardless of their difficulty. I read that the CB rakes in about $745 million each year (includes the SAT), so I suppose that is good incentive to continue offering them!


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> A tough decision. What subject do you teach? My AP English students are in the final stretch of preparing for the big exam on May 8th (We're working on a massive poetry unit). I wish the College Board would do away with it, as I don't believe in exams, or certainly not the multiple-choice/guess section, regardless of their difficulty. I read that the CB rakes in about $745 million each year (includes the SAT), so I suppose that is good incentive to continue offering them!


I'm a science teacher, this year I have the grade 11s. It takes two years to prepare the the exams, my students will write next year. At this new school I would also teach AP.

I must make a decision within a week.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got to do a real treat today. I had just last week had my last concert with the Repertoire Orchestra at my university, and so today was a chill day. One of my friends got to conduct almost the whole 1st mvmt of Dvorak 8, but then our Director revealed to us his special treat of letting _anyone _conduct a part that they want. I immediately jumped on the opportunity (I'm in conducting class after all right now!) and I got up and conducted the part of the second movement that has flute/oboe and violin solos (I let the second flutist take that  ) then the whole orchestra in the noble chorale, plus the intimate string section right after it. ^_^ Not to mention the top orchestra director in the school was watching, although he had no comment for me afterwards. But I was very happy!! What a strange feeling to have all that sound shooting straight at you, like being head-first into a gale wind.


----------



## jani

Aaarrrgghhh... I hate this feeling, when i have an emotional connection with a woman one "bad" interaction makes me feel like i screwed up royally even tough i have had loads of great interactions for months with the person.


----------



## senza sordino

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I got to do a real treat today. I had just last week had my last concert with the Repertoire Orchestra at my university, and so today was a chill day. One of my friends got to conduct almost the whole 1st mvmt of Dvorak 8, but then our Director revealed to us his special treat of letting _anyone _conduct a part that they want. I immediately jumped on the opportunity (I'm in conducting class after all right now!) and I got up and conducted the part of the second movement that has flute/oboe and violin solos (I let the second flutist take that  ) then the whole orchestra in the noble chorale, plus the intimate string section right after it. ^_^ Not to mention the top orchestra director in the school was watching, although he had no comment for me afterwards. But I was very happy!! What a strange feeling to have all that sound shooting straight at you, like being head-first into a gale wind.


Sounds like fun, and I know exactly what you are talking about, we're playing Dvorak's 8th right now. We perform soon.


----------



## lupinix

Had a kind of breakdown two days ago but feeling a bit better now


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On Monday, look on national/international classical music news websites. A project at my school of music (which you will then identify quickly) might just be featured that was performed this evening and will again on Sunday afternoon. It was a historical achievement that will go down for many generations.

(I leave you all in suspense  )


----------



## senza sordino

senza sordino said:


> I have an opportunity to teach at another school starting next September. A voluntary transfer. But it's a big decision, because my current position is pretty good. This other job is pretty good too.
> 
> Pros to transfer: something new, good teaching position, 6 minutes walk to work so it cuts my travel time down each day from 90 minutes to 12 minutes, already been at my current school for 19 years so do I want my entire 30 years at the same school?
> 
> Cons to transfer: very familiar with my current school and position, leaving all my colleagues and friends, leaving my students half way through an AP program.


I think I've made my decision. I'll stay where I am teaching, but move where I live. That will take up to two years to get this apartment I own up to selling condition and sold. I'm not a good renovator or decorator. I'd been thinking about moving already, but if I move schools I probably would not move where I live. The urge to live somewhere else is stronger than the urge to move schools.

BTW, today is my 20th anniversary on contract as a teacher in my school district. I was a substitute for one year before that.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm on my third annual choir tour with my community college. So far so good. Not so bad unlike previous years.


----------



## mirepoix

jani said:


> Aaarrrgghhh... I hate this feeling, when i have an emotional connection with a woman one "bad" interaction makes me feel like i screwed up royally even tough i have had loads of great interactions for months with the person.


Brush yourself down.
Check for (and attend to) any life threatening wounds.
Get back on the horse.
Continue on forward with dignity and a smile.


----------



## Sonata

lupinix said:


> Had a kind of breakdown two days ago but feeling a bit better now


Never any fun....glad things are on the upswing!


----------



## Blancrocher

senza sordino said:


> I think I've made my decision. I'll stay where I am teaching, but move where I live.


Congratulations on coming to a decision, senza sordino. Having a choice of good options can be very stressful! I hope you manage to find a new place close to your current place of employment (if that's a possibility): living within walking-/biking-distance of work can make such a difference to one's life.

Best of luck, in any case--and hold in there when the pressure's on with the move!


----------



## jani

That's it!
Because what happened yesterday, i am gonna limit my drinking to 5 shots of strong alcohol/ 5 doses of alcohol.
For the first time i lost part of my memory because of drinking, i know people to whom this happens often but not remembering what happened is a scary thought for me, so no more heavy drinking for me.


----------



## GreenMamba

jani said:


> That's it!
> Because what happened yesterday,* i am gonna limit my drinking to 5 shots of strong alcohol/ 5 doses of alcohol.*
> For the first time i lost part of my memory because of drinking, i know people to whom this happens often but not remembering what happened is a scary thought for me, so no more heavy drinking for me.


Only 5 shots? That's a bit extreme. 

Seriously, shots are the work of the devil. People only drink them to get plastered, and you almost immediately need to buy another drink (or walk around empty handed).

Caveat: I'm an old(-ish) guy.


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> Only 5 shots? That's a bit extreme.
> 
> Seriously, shots are the work of the devil. People only drink them to get plastered, and you almost immediately need to buy another drink (or walk around empty handed).
> 
> Caveat: I'm an old(-ish) guy.


The 2nd episode of the 3rd season of Sherlock suggests that even the best laid plans can go awry when consuming a number of drinks in the course of a night.


----------



## senza sordino

Just to toot my own horn, or in my case shred my ax. 

I got promoted today during orchestra rehearsal. I play second violin, and my section leader was absent, so I sat in the first desk, right underneath the conductor. I did well enough considering my desk partner made lots of mistakes. I only made one howler of a mistake. We're amateurs, with a sympathetic conductor. We not playing for Toscanini. 

After rehearsal the concertmaster asked if I'd like to play first violin next season starting in September. I had asked her before, so she knew I wanted to. I suppose my time in the first chair today was a kind of audition, and I passed. I'm quite pleased with myself. 

I've worked hard these past few months, a renaissance of my music playing. I practice at home as much as I can. For the previous ten years I was stagnant in my playing, no practice at home, just winging it at the back of the seconds, and missing some concerts. Now I'm working hard, and there are some results.


----------



## Taggart

senza sordino said:


> Just to toot my own horn, or in my case shred my ax.
> 
> I got promoted today during orchestra rehearsal. ...


Congratulations! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jani

Steve Vai came to the land of glorious Finland and blew my mind with his fingers. I am still putting the pieces of my mind together, my favorite experience on 2014 so far.


----------



## hpowders

Last time I got promoted it was to bow rosin coordinator.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> On Monday, look on national/international classical music news websites. A project at my school of music (which you will then identify quickly) might just be featured that was performed this evening and will again on Sunday afternoon. It was a historical achievement that will go down for many generations.
> 
> (I leave you all in suspense  )


http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/music/choreographer-liz-lerman-brings-u-md-orchestra-to-its-feet-in-appalachian-spring/2014/05/05/9579b34e-d494-11e3-95d3-3bcd77cd4e11_story.html?tid=hpModule_5fb4f58a-8a7a-11e2-98d9-3012c1cd8d1e


----------



## Rhythm

I might not have remembered this video (posted here at TC?) if I hadn't spent several years being oh so fascinated with movements of the human body. Surely, someone other than me remembers this video? 
Hint to Huilunsoittaja 





^ Movement and Music: *University of Maryland Symphony Orchestra*'s "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun"

*Youtube notes* | Published on May 10, 2012
Conceived by James Ross
Movement Design by Liz Lerman​
On May 4, 2012, the UMD Symphony Orchestra (UMSO) performed Debussy's "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" from memory, with movement design by choreographer Liz Lerman.

Movement is an inherent element of music-making; yet, its impact goes largely unexplored in the orchestral setting. UMSO's performance of "Prelude to the Afternoon of the Faun" explores the connection between movement and music, specifically, how that connection facilitates communication and a colorful, nuanced performance.

The choreography in this performance reflects the moods and imagery associated with Debussy's work: the sensory experiences of a faun as he awakens from an afternoon nap.

REVIEWS
Anne Midgette, the Washington Post:
"UMD Symphony Orchestra gets out of its chairs, giving music a visual life" http://ow.ly/bdLsG; "You Be the Critic" http://ow.ly/bdLky​
Greg Sandow, The Future of Classical Music blog
"Breathtaking" http://ow.ly/bdM62; "Video of that magical faun" http://ow.ly/bdLRr​
Video recorded and edited by Christian Amonson, Artslaureate: www.artslaureate.com​


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhythm said:


> I might not have remembered this video (posted here at TC?) if I hadn't spent several years being oh so fascinated with movements of the human body. Surely, someone other than me remembers this video?
> Hint to Huilunsoittaja


They're going to put the Appalachian Spring up on youtube very soon, I'll post it here when it's ready! I'm sure it will take a while for them to edit all the footage into something cohesive. I'm glad you enjoyed the Debussy, it was very enjoyable for me too. It was simpler and easier to work on for the group. But Appalachian Spring, you're gonna have to see to believe!


----------



## Rhythm

Thanks, ^ Huilunsoittaja!

I look forward to it, too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently there's an error on my profile so that I can't view my likes received... I feel so... Free! 
:tiphat:


----------



## Novelette

Have made a complete fool of myself over the past few weeks. Overwhelming obligations have precipitated almost debilitating anxiety. Always one step forward, and four steps backward. Amazing that I have not yet regressed to an almost pre-natal functionality, if that even has any meaning. Yuck.


----------



## jani

I made a video yesterday, i added English subtitles to it, if they won't show automatically you have to switch them on.
Its a short video were i speak with Vivaldis spring on the background, seriously i have seen it over 10 times by now and i still laugh my *** off!

The video is titled " A normal Finnish friday evening"


----------



## Cheyenne

Novelette said:


> Have made a complete fool of myself over the past few weeks. Overwhelming obligations have precipitated almost debilitating anxiety. Always one step forward, and four steps backward. Amazing that I have not yet regressed to an almost pre-natal functionality, if that even has any meaning. Yuck.


Day and night my toils redouble,
Never nearer to the goal;
Night and day, I feel the trouble
Of the Wanderer in my soul.​
Hang on there, Novelette; being a fool isn't the worst thing in the world. I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, I had a wild dream last night. No doubt because of all the natural disaster videos I've seen in the last few weeks, it all culminated with one dream. A humungous (downright impossibly sized) storm was moving in from the north down through the US, it was just a enormous band of dark red (according to some radar maps) many states thick. Well, I was at my school of music, but everyone said it was too dangerous there, that we had to head south. So some stranger picked up a few of us music majors (I just happened to get my flute in time before we had to run), and we went inside a person's homemade trailer hitch and were driving along. It was awful to see the storm looming up behind us, and was tons of lightning! We finally stopped somewhere in a grassland area and watched (one of my friends started crying because she left her cello back at the music school), and we all just watched and waited. I remember seeing a rainbow ahead of us, opposite of the storm. Anyhow, I saw a tornado come by us and it hit something that exploded into fire, turning it into a fire twister for a little instant. No harm ever came to any of us in the whole story, it was just terrifying anyway. I had my phone with me trying to keep track of the weather and all. So it was a sort of realistic but also incredibly apocalyptic type of dream.


----------



## LancsMan

I've just booked 11 nights camping in Sussex - one of my occasional trips to the posher southern end of our island. Hope to sample some of the rural pub culture down south (using the CAMRAS Pub Walks in the South East as my guide). Will be heading off this Tuesday. 

As a northerner the biggest bugbear with the south east is getting there - particularly with that monstrosity London in the way - and don't the English midlands seem rather bland as seen from the motorway. Going north from where I live is nearly always a pleasant journey in comparison, with pleasing views of hills and distant mountains (OK if it's not raining!) and much less chance of spending time in traffic jams.

I'm always quite happy that some southerners think the north of England is a rain drenched poverty stricken land best avoided!


----------



## aleazk

I've been studying intensively the past weeks and now my neck is really killing me. But I really need to keep going with this. Does anyone know some neck exercises or something like that?


----------



## violadude

I've been sick for about a week now, which is why I haven't been very active on TC lately.

My sickness is in stages. First I had a high fever, chills, headache and weak energy. Then I had weak energy and a lot of muscle cramps and now I'm finding it hard to eat and I have lots of pain in my lower right back. Also my tongue feels really rough for some reason. I will probably visit the clinic today.


----------



## Rhythm

aleazk said:


> I've been studying intensively the past weeks and now my neck is really killing me. But I really need to keep going with this. Does anyone know some neck exercises or something like that?


aleazk, maybe it's not about your neck? Maybe it's your spine? If you think yes, then lie on the floor or your bed, and move your legs in the air as if riding a bicycle. Or just bring your knees into your chest while reclined. Or, in a standing position, tilt your head to the right lowering the ear as much as possible toward the shoulder without pain, and then shift to the left ear to shoulder. Always making it easy on yourself so not to aggravate the pained area in the neck.

This may sound insane, but when I've had tension in the forehead, face, jaw, eyes, I sit or stand erect, raising my chest and eyes to the ceiling and thrusting the butt outward, then in that position, I take a deep breath, and hum a single pitch for as long as possible, imagining the vibrations wherever the tension is. I've kept breathing and humming in that one physical stance for only a couple of minutes at a time.

I just thought. This is one to be careful with. Put a tennis ball into the toe of a very long sock, and toss the sock over your shoulder while holding the top edge of the sock just over the shoulder. It's tricky but position the ball at a particular location on the back but NOT on top of the spine. Press your back lightly against the ball which presses against the wall for ONLY a few seconds. Manage to have positioned the ball in a particularly unrelaxed point in the back, usually next to but NOT on top of the spine. Hold the position and breathe deeply for only a few seconds; release for a few seconds without letting the ball fall from its position, then press for a few seconds lightly again against the wall. When you've finished the exercise, slowly move away from the wall letting the ball and sock fall to the floor, then lie down flat, spreading the feet by about two feet, hands about a foot from the body until hopefully you feel the tension released, and you feel better. As I've said, take care using that exercise, please. I learned that from my chiropractor in my early twenties.

Hope that helps. 
R.


----------



## senza sordino

aleazk said:


> I've been studying intensively the past weeks and now my neck is really killing me. But I really need to keep going with this. Does anyone know some neck exercises or something like that?


One of the best reliefs of tension I know of is a long brisk walk, an hour or so. Clears muscle tension and brain fatigue. Preferably a quiet walk in a park, not NYC Fifth Ave.


----------



## Varick

Putting together a speech I have to do on Happiness. I have formulated three key elements that prevent happiness and will concentrate on those. I will open up the speech with, "Happy people make the world a better place, the unhappy make it a worse place. We have a moral obligation to act as happy as possible."

All part of a program for a business that hired me to encourage a happier and positive workplace. It is very exciting. Very challenging, but exciting.

V


----------



## Crudblud

Killing myself working on the most complicated piece I've ever written.


----------



## GreenMamba

Varick said:


> Putting together a speech I have to do on Happiness. I have formulated three key elements that prevent happiness and will concentrate on those. I will open up the speech with, "Happy people make the world a better place, the unhappy make it a worse place. We have a moral obligation to act as happy as possible."


So the unhappy people must act happy out of a moral obligation to do so?


----------



## Cheyenne

Varick said:


> Putting together a speech I have to do on Happiness. I have formulated three key elements that prevent happiness and will concentrate on those. I will open up the speech with, "Happy people make the world a better place, the unhappy make it a worse place. We have a moral obligation to act as happy as possible."
> 
> All part of a program for a business that hired me to encourage a happier and positive workplace. It is very exciting. Very challenging, but exciting.
> 
> V


Have a look at Stevenson's _An Apology for Idlers_:



Robert Louis Stevenson said:


> There is no duty we so much underrate as the duty of being happy. By being happy, we sow anonymous benefits upon the world, which remain unknown even to ourselves, or when they are disclosed, surprise nobody so much as the benefactor. The other day, a ragged, barefoot boy ran down the street after a marble, with so jolly an air that he set every one he passed into a good humour; one of these persons, who had been delivered from more than usually black thoughts, stopped the little fellow and gave him some money with this remark: "You see what sometimes comes of looking pleased." If he had looked pleased before, he had now to look both pleased and mystified. For my part, I justify this encouragement of smiling rather than tearful children; I do not wish to pay for tears anywhere but upon the stage; but I am prepared to deal largely in the opposite commodity. A happy man or woman is a better thing to find than a five-pound note. He or she is a radiating focus of goodwill; and their entrance into a room is as though another candle had been lighted. We need not care whether they could prove the forty-seventh proposition; they do a better thing than that, they practically demonstrate the great Theorem of the Liveableness of Life.


----------



## Varick

GreenMamba said:


> So the unhappy people must act happy out of a moral obligation to do so?


They should yes. But let's use a bit of common sense. If you're at a loved one's funeral, no one expects you to be smiling or happy. Having a beaming smile in that scenario just might get you locked up in a padded room with a box of Crayolas. Or at least have them look a little closer to the beneficiary of the life insurance policy.

I get a lot of resistance to this idea. Someone once said to me, "I have right to be as miserable as I want." I get variations of that defiant statement often. I disagree (technically they are correct, they have that prerogative) and I explain it like this: Almost all of us wear deodorant, take a shower every day or after a work out, brush our teeth, eat a breath mint and such. Just like we have no right to impose our bad body odor or our bad breath on others, nor do we have a right to impose our bad moods on others.

People who walk around in a bad mood often, or always let their negative emotional state be observed by everybody have no idea the negative effect they have on those around them. Family, co-workers, friends (If they have many, people like that often have few if any friends) walk on egg shells around them. It's exhausting, and if most of those people gave a second's thought beyond themselves, they might realize what a burden they are on everyone around them.

Which transitions into another saying of mine about happiness: Try to be a Joy in other's lives, not a burden.

V


----------



## Ingélou

I remember working as a helper (board & keep paid for) at a Cheshire Home for the Disabled in my student days. One woman - poor thing - was terribly miserable and kept saying, 'I wish I'd never been born.' She had a right to feel and say it, but oh, how chilling it was to hear it. The other, who was bedridden with mild dementia, was always laughing and encouraging us. She was incontinent & we had to clean her up regularly, but the job never felt unpleasant because she had an aura of light and cheerfulness.

There was also a lovely old gentleman called Edward who had been disabled from birth & also had a speech impediment, though he was of normal intelligence & corresponded with several old friends about his hobbies. He had the sweetest nature imaginable, and one of the permanent nurses told me that whenever she felt down, she would look forward to giving Edward a bath or making him some tea, because nobody could remain unhappy in his company.


----------



## Varick

Ingélou said:


> I remember working as a helper (board & keep paid for) at a Cheshire Home for the Disabled in my student days. One woman - poor thing - was terribly miserable and kept saying, 'I wish I'd never been born.' She had a right to feel and say it, but oh, how chilling it was to hear it. The other, who was bedridden with mild dementia, was always laughing and encouraging us. She was incontinent & we had to clean her up regularly, but the job never felt unpleasant because she had an aura of light and cheerfulness.
> 
> There was also a lovely old gentleman called Edward who had been disabled from birth & also had a speech impediment, though he was of normal intelligence & corresponded with several old friends about his hobbies. He had the sweetest nature imaginable, and one of the permanent nurses told me that whenever she felt down, she would look forward to giving Edward a bath or making him some tea, because nobody could remain unhappy in his company.


To me, those are the heroes of the day. It is also a powerful reminder to me (who has all his health, physical and mental faculties - well, maybe not mental) to count my blessings and be grateful for all I have (My #1 way to happiness - Gratitude!).

I also, give a lot of leeway (I almost put NO obligation of a happy disposition) to anyone who is chronically ill or especially, those in chronic pain. It is an existence I can't comprehend, and hope I never have to. So when I do meet someone in those states who have such a pleasant disposition, I am awed and humbled.

V


----------



## Ukko

Varick said:


> To me, those are the heroes of the day. It is also a powerful reminder to me (who has all his health, physical and mental faculties - well, maybe not mental) to count my blessings and be grateful for all I have (My #1 way to happiness - Gratitude!).
> 
> I also, give a lot of leeway (I almost put NO obligation of a happy disposition) to anyone who is chronically ill or especially, those in chronic pain. It is an existence I can't comprehend, and hope I never have to. So when I do meet someone in those states who have such a pleasant disposition, I am awed and humbled.
> 
> V


Me too. I remain unconvinced that 'opposites attract', but am sure that opposites accentuate. My town has an establishment named "Health and Rehabilitation Center". The uppermost of the floors in that establishment is not used for the titled purpose though; it is a kind of end-of-life hospice for those who need some nursing care. Some of the residents are well along in dementia - and must be in pain, probably mostly mentally/spiritually - because they are prone to wail, sometimes to shriek. The people who work there must have thick mental calluses. In summer, when the windows were open, the shrieks greeted the visitor in the parking lot.

I was a frequent visitor there for awhile, my sister being resident. She was somewhat demented, but her mind was childlike, and mostly happy. I did and do thank God, gods or whoever else responsible for that blessing.

However it may seem, this story is not irrelevant, I think. Happiness is part of well-being, but without knowledge of unhappiness it has no depth. I have no idea how that can help your presentation, _Varick_.


----------



## GreenMamba

Varick said:


> I get a lot of resistance to this idea. Someone once said to me, "I have right to be as miserable as I want." I get variations of that defiant statement often. I disagree (technically they are correct, they have that prerogative) and I explain it like this: Almost all of us wear deodorant, take a shower every day or after a work out, brush our teeth, eat a breath mint and such. Just like we have no right to impose our bad body odor or our bad breath on others, nor do we have a right to impose our bad moods on others.
> 
> People who walk around in a bad mood often, or always let their negative emotional state be observed by everybody have no idea the negative effect they have on those around them. Family, co-workers, friends (If they have many, people like that often have few if any friends) walk on egg shells around them. It's exhausting, and if most of those people gave a second's thought beyond themselves, they might realize what a burden they are on everyone around them.
> 
> Which transitions into another saying of mine about happiness: Try to be a Joy in other's lives, not a burden.
> 
> V


Of course, you are being hired by a business who wants their workers to be happier so they can be more productive. Never mind that there might be legitimate reasons for their unhappiness. They need to try harder to be happy to help improve productivity.

Barbara Ehrenreich's Bright Sided is a nice counter argument to this stuff. Of course, it's political, and people hate politics. But you can't ignore them.


----------



## clavichorder

I am working on the big project of the school quarter. I have to write a short story and its due this friday, 2000-4500 words. I am reading short stories for inspiration, so I could use help on that front if anyone has any suggestions. The story I am writing can be about anything. I have already come up with something, a 500 word beginning based on a dream I had last night. I don't know what to do with it. Its interesting as is, but I don't know how I'd tie it all together so many words down the line. Any brainstorming advice, or mind clearing techniques, ect., would be appreciated.

I have been loving this class, Intro to Short story. It has caused me to write pretty much daily and I have gotten fluent at spitting out quirky ideas or turning scenes I encounter on a daily basis into mini stories or fragments. Also, there is a girl I'd like to get to know better in that class. Don't know how to talk to her, but she plays Beethoven's late G major sonata Alla Tedesca very nicely on the piano, I know this from prior quarters. That's a turn on to me. Anyway, any advice on any of these things mentioned, would be appreciated.


----------



## Ingélou

Not knowing anything about your dream, I can't advise anything - and from your class, you'll know there's any number of things you can do with a short story. What I would advise, though, is not to aim at a 'twist', as that can end up being contrived or foreseeable. I would think about 'point of view' and how this can be shifted from one character to another - or within one character at different times - or about how you can change the reader's perception of an event or character within the story. I like the sort of story that makes you think about people's consciousness or feelings. But that's me!

You'll probably write something totally different in reaction and it will be *wonderful!*
Good luck.


----------



## Cheyenne

clavichorder said:


> I am working on the big project of the school quarter. I have to write a short story and its due this friday, 2000-4500 words. I am reading short stories for inspiration, so I could use help on that front if anyone has any suggestions.


Borges, Hemingway, Jack London and Conrad have my vote! Poe's Philosophy of Composition offers excellent insights into the short story writer's craft by a master of the form. As for "turning scenes I encounter on a daily basis into mini stories or fragments" you mentioned; there the field may be expanded even more! Hazlitt's My First Acquaintance with Poets is a brilliant narrative about his first encounter with Coleridge, and Mencken concludes his _Appendix from Moronia_, in _Prejudices, Sixth Series_, with a wonderfully brief essay on a dinner he had with Valentino. Carlyle's  Reminiscence of Lord Jeffrey has great value too -- and like Hazlitt, it is likely more fiction than fact: the two did not, as evidence shows, have the greatest of memories. Orwell had many small, story-like expositions, including the famous A Hanging. Lamb also has many, especially of his youth, in his _Essays of Elia_ and its sequel.



clavichorder said:


> The story I am writing can be about anything. I have already come up with something, a 500 word beginning based on a dream I had last night. I don't know what to do with it. Its interesting as is, but I don't know how I'd tie it all together so many words down the line. Any brainstorming advice, or mind clearing techniques, ect., would be appreciated.


First, take to heart what Coleridge dryly added when he sent someone a rather poor sonnet he wrote when in great despair: "When a man is unhappy, he writes damned bad Poetry, I find." (Collected Letters of Samuel Taylor Coleridge, 6 vols, edited by E.L. Griggs, Oxford, 1956-71 Volume I. page 116) As for techniques on brainstorming: the one thing I do when I need to force myself to write something for school, is _read_. What for spirit the author arouses in me affects the writing, naturally: do I need a passionate outburst of energy? Carlyle will do! Do I need something gentle, well-reasoned and poised? A few essays by Matthew Arnold are in order!



clavichorder said:


> Also, there is a girl I'd like to get to know better in that class. Don't know how to talk to her, but she plays Beethoven's late G major sonata Alla Tedesca very nicely on the piano, I know this from prior quarters. That's a turn on to me.


Hey, I get you -- playing Beethoven well is as great a green light as you're going to get! You know, most people waste their time worrying over what to say to the other. The first few things don't matter at all, as long as you can keep a conversation going. Actually, whatever -- I'm no expert either. I can only wish you good luck! :lol:


----------



## mirepoix

Cheyenne said:


> You know, most people waste their time worrying over what to say to the other. The first few things don't matter at all, as long as you can keep a conversation going. Actually, whatever -- I'm no expert either. I can only wish you good luck! :lol:


Yes, that's it exactly, right there.
Don't say stuff like "I enjoyed your playing of that piece"
Do say stuff like "I enjoyed your playing of that piece. How long have you been working on it?"
Also:
Remember you're talking to a person (as opposed to a girl)
Remember to relax/smile.
Remember to enjoy the exchange.
And remember to keep breathing.


----------



## cwarchc

Varick said:


> To me, those are the heroes of the day. It is also a powerful reminder to me (who has all his health, physical and mental faculties - well, maybe not mental) to count my blessings and be grateful for all I have (My #1 way to happiness - Gratitude!).
> 
> I also, give a lot of leeway (I almost put NO obligation of a happy disposition) to anyone who is chronically ill or especially, those in chronic pain. It is an existence I can't comprehend, and hope I never have to. So when I do meet someone in those states who have such a pleasant disposition, I am awed and humbled.
> 
> V


Most of our troubles are due to our passionate desire for and attachment to things that we misapprehend as enduring entities.


----------



## Varick

GreenMamba said:


> Of course, you are being hired by a business who wants their workers to be happier so they can be more productive. Never mind that there might be legitimate reasons for their unhappiness. They need to try harder to be happy to help improve productivity.
> 
> Barbara Ehrenreich's Bright Sided is a nice counter argument to this stuff. Of course, it's political, and people hate politics. But you can't ignore them.


It's not just about being hired by a company. This has been a passion of mine for years (helping people to live a happy and fulfilling life in spite of the hardships of life). My advice to this company and it's employees is absolutely no different than it is to a friend or family member. One of the best quotes I ever heard was "Happiness is a serious problem."

I'm not familiar with Barbara Ehrenreich but I will check her out.

V


----------



## GreenMamba

Varick said:


> It's not just about being hired by a company. This has been a passion of mine for years (helping people to live a happy and fulfilling life in spite of the hardships of life). My advice to this company and it's employees is absolutely no different than it is to a friend or family member. One of the best quotes I ever heard was "Happiness is a serious problem."
> 
> I'm not familiar with Barbara Ehrenreich but I will check her out.
> 
> V


I'm sure you are sincere about your work and not a hired gun. My reservations are about whether telling people they have a responsibility to be happy helps them to become happy. To me, it would come across as blaming the victim.

I do believe that in a workplace, someone who is so miserable that he is rude to clients, disruptive, etc. is obviously a problem.


----------



## Ingélou

I agree that feeling 'obliged' to be happy could be a problem - causing inner resentment, or anxiety if one cannot keep up the act.

On the other hand 'permission to be light-hearted' could be a liberating experience. 

I suppose it depends how it's handled, and what sort of atmosphere is set up. Where people set out to be nice to each other, the result is usually good - on some pilgrimage centres I've been to, for example, the aura of goodwill was palpable and wonderful, as it was (so I've heard) at The Focolare Community, set up in Italy after the war.

But there is always a danger with these communal enterprises, that they'll go sour, and that if 'happiness' is a doctrine instituted by the management, people will feel afraid to admit to unhappiness. 

Good luck with your talk, anyway.


----------



## Ingélou

Talking of 'trying to be happier', I remember the time that Taggart & I made a New Year's Resolution to 'be more loving & giving in marriage'. That was the year we almost got a divorce... 

We are holding the second instalment of our Ruby Wedding party on Wednesday, for nine guests who were invited to the original buffet in February but couldn't make it. So I'll have housework to do, food to plan and eventually cook, and practice to do, both for my two teachers and for the duet (2 Carolan airs) that Taggart & I will be performing at the party. (We've asked the guests to do party pieces, if they'd like to - all good fun.) 

So I mustn't - I really mustn't - spend any time whatsoever on TalkClassical until Thursday! 

PS Well, that was silly, wasn't it. I've just seen that I'm top poster both for today and for the last seven days. In the last week, I've made 144 posts. How gross is that!


----------



## Sonata

"Acting happy" and "being happy" are not the same thing....I think yes people need to make a concentrated effort to find what makes life more worthwhile and fulfilled to them, and by doing this it is more beneficial to the surrounding world. But there is nothing wrong with authenticity, and if one is not doing well that day I do not see it as neccessary to always force a smile and claim otherwise. It is important to be pleasant and considerate of others. Which is not the same thing as being happy.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> "Acting happy" and "being happy" are not the same thing....I think yes people need to make a concentrated effort to find what makes life more worthwhile and fulfilled to them, and by doing this it is more beneficial to the surrounding world. But there is nothing wrong with authenticity, and if one is not doing well that day I do not see it as neccessary to always force a smile and claim otherwise. It is important to be pleasant and considerate of others. Which is not the same thing as being happy.


You nailed it. Pleasant is exterior, happy is interior.


----------



## Cheyenne

What Lamb wrote to Wordsworth must hold true for many people: "My theory is to enjoy life, but my practice is against it." The whole section is very moving, so I cannot resist quoting it whole:

My theory is to enjoy life, but my practice is against it. I grow ominously tired of official confinement. Thirty years have I served the Philistines, and my neck is not subdued to the yoke. You don't know how wearisome it is to breathe the air of four pent walls, without relief, day after day, all the golden hours of the day between ten and four, without ease or interposition. _Taedet me harum quotidianarum formarum_, these pestilential clerk-faces always in one's dish. Oh for a few years between the grave and the desk! they are the same, save that at the latter you are the outside machine.​


----------



## Ingélou

Always expect the unexpected. Driving down to my violin lesson tonight, turned on to a roundabout, and met a car going the wrong way round it. Had to stop sharp & just avoided crashing into it head on , and luckily nothing crashed into the back of me either. I think the car behind me cut sharply to the left. I manoeuvred round the nefarious car & went on my way, shocked & wondering how the elderly male driver was going to get out of *that* one!


----------



## mirepoix

The wrong way around a roundabout... You're right - it could've been awful.


----------



## Varick

GreenMamba said:


> Of course, you are being hired by a business who wants their workers to be happier so they can be more productive. Never mind that there might be legitimate reasons for their unhappiness. They need to try harder to be happy to help improve productivity.
> 
> Barbara Ehrenreich's Bright Sided is a nice counter argument to this stuff. Of course, it's political, and people hate politics. But you can't ignore them.


I looked her up and read some of her stuff and watched some lectures. I agree with some aspects of what she talks about such as unreserved optimism. I saw that "movie" (documentary?) "The Secret" and I found most of it to be nonsense. I also have heard, read, and watched other things in that vein and I agree with her that most of that stuff is a farce.

There are two kinds of optimist:

1. Someone who thinks everything will work out just fine. Just a bit of life experience and especially a little knowledge of the history of mankind and one knows the fallacy of this viewpoint. Often things do NOT turn out just fine.

Then there is the kind of optimist that I am:

2. Someone who always tries to find the silver lining, opportunity, lesson learned, and/or solution to a bad situation.

Where I disagree with Ehrenreich is when it comes to attitude. Attitude is EVERYTHING in life. Attitude is a conscious choice and something we have complete control over. People who are successful in their respective fields, especially those who have reached the apex of their respective fields more often than not have my kind of optimism. They have a very positive attitude about themselves and what they do on a daily basis. Every bump, failure, step back becomes and opportunity. In the end, the triumph because of the lessons learned in failure or bad situations. That all comes down to attitude.

Ehrenreich did an experiment to prove that attitude and hard work doesn't work when it comes to advancing professionally. When she was interviewed about her experiences (Walmart job was one of many of her experiment), when called out on a lot of decisions she made during these experiments, she admitted that she made a lot of wrong decisions that caused the "failed" outcome she experienced. If she had done other things, there was an enormous chance her results would have been quite different. The interviewer (I forget who it was) basically exposed the severe flaws on how she went about her experiments.

I was asked to do this speech at this company (small company with only 120 employees) because I know the owner of the company and I had helped him with some personal issues (mind you, this isn't what I do for a living: I'm a contractor who specializes in custom woodworking). He is a good and decent man who wants to help every one of his employees. He realizes that his employees (ie: people) are the greatest resource there is. He's one who believes that by treating them well, and trying to make a positive workplace environment, it will not only help his company, but will help enriching the lives of all his employees.



Sonata said:


> "Acting happy" and "being happy" are not the same thing....I think yes people need to make a concentrated effort to find what makes life more worthwhile and fulfilled to them, and by doing this it is more beneficial to the surrounding world. But there is nothing wrong with authenticity, and if one is not doing well that day I do not see it as neccessary to always force a smile and claim otherwise. It is important to be pleasant and considerate of others. Which is not the same thing as being happy.


You are correct that "acting" and "being" are quite different, but I am a behaviorist: If you start acting a certain way, often you will start becoming that way. Sometimes I feel lazy and don't want to work out, but 9 times out of 10, once I force myself to act against my "feelings" and start working out, I really get into the workout and am so happy I did so afterwards.

I have often heard the argument for "authenticity." But how far do you want to take that? Most women wear makeup. Is that the way they "authentically" look? Most people wear deodorant. Is that smell "authentic?" Many women wear high heels. Is that their "authentic" height? When I see an incredibly sexy woman... Oh the things I would like to do... Should I act "authentically?" If someone pushes my buttons and gets on my nerves, sometimes I want to just deck them across the face (and sometimes they'd deserve it). Should I be "authentic" and act/display my emotions every time I feel one?

This new mentality, that unfortunately is being taught to our children, that one should express their "feelings" all the time is quite often damaging, and we are creating a generation of narcissists. We used to be taught to control our feelings, now we are being taught to express them. There is a time and place for everything, and expressing bad moods should be limited to close friends and family (And even then at limited quantities - I go back to being a "Joy" in people's lives, and not a burden. We all know someone(s) who is always complaining about everything. How many of us like to be around that person.

V


----------



## Sonata

You raise several interesting points. I don't know if I can organize mine in a concise manner but I will try:

1) Some of this discussion may simply be a matter of semantics. When I hear "happy" I think of an up-and-down emotion. Perhaps what you're teaching is akin to personal peace, satisfaction in life, etc. Which yes I agree that it's pretty important to find that and there will be greater value in one's own life and in other's lives. And reading your last post, sounds like maybe that's the idea with some of your stuff.

2) I agree with you on the exercise bit. I exercise regularly. Sometimes it makes me happy. Sometimes it doesn't. But I still do it because I know it adds VALUE to my life in a number of ways. 

3) When I mean authentic, I mean that it's ok to be honest when everything isn't ok. I've learned this from some neighbors who have become close friends to us. They lost their little boy in a tragic accident a couple years ago. they are good parents to the children they still have, and great community members. But it has deeply hurt them when people think they should have "moved on" from their grief and be over the loss of their child. They shouldn't have to put on a mask and hide that they still hurt.

4) Displaying happiness is displaying an emotion. This doesn't mean if you're unhappy that you have to display that unpleasant emotion. You can be pleasant without being happy. You can make the situation not about "you". I've had plenty of bad days at work.....but I go into my patient's room with a smile on my face, a handshake, and ask about THEIR day. See, how I'm feeling need not come into play at all.

5) I agree with you that some of the recent childrearing practices has resulted in increased narcissism. Personally I feel this is more related to the "self-esteem" movement where individuality is overexpressed and to the loss of interest in the greater community. Now, sure allowing the kid to express every emotion full bore can be involved perhaps.

6) But with children: it's ok and even important to show them how to deal with unhappiness and function in the greater world regardless. Honestly one of my warmest moments with my son was not centered around something fun. I've found journaling to be very therapeutic. He was asking me about my journal one day, and I explained "mommy worries too much. So I use this to write out my worries and that helps me feel better." And then we talked about things that worried him....monsters (He's four). So I helped him "journal" by drawing out pictures of monsters together. It might have been a "you had to be there" moment, but it was actually very special and I think a good way of teaching him that it's ok to have negative emotions and that there are healthy ways of dealing with those emotions.

7) I agree with you on the optimism bit. To be able to find the silver lining in difficult situations is a wonderful trait to have. I've long had history of being a pessimist, but I the last year I've really been working on improving my attitude, and actually using cognitive behavioral therapy techniques for such.



I hope some of that made sense, if not, I'm sorry! :lol: At any rate, it sounds like you're very passionate about your work and that's wonderful. Hope the next presentation goes well.


----------



## Ingélou

You both make very good and thought-provoking points. Thank you. :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

SO CLOSE to being finished with my short story, and on time. I am in a mood to celebrate because I'm pleased with what I've written up to this point and this is why I wish the ending would write itself. I have to get myself in the mood to keep writing.


----------



## Varick

Sonata said:


> You raise several interesting points. I don't know if I can organize mine in a concise manner but I will try:
> 
> 1) Some of this discussion may simply be a matter of semantics. When I hear "happy" I think of an up-and-down emotion. Perhaps what you're teaching is akin to personal peace, satisfaction in life, etc. Which yes I agree that it's pretty important to find that and there will be greater value in one's own life and in other's lives. And reading your last post, sounds like maybe that's the idea with some of your stuff.
> 
> 2) I agree with you on the exercise bit. I exercise regularly. Sometimes it makes me happy. Sometimes it doesn't. But I still do it because I know it adds VALUE to my life in a number of ways.
> 
> 3) When I mean authentic, I mean that it's ok to be honest when everything isn't ok. I've learned this from some neighbors who have become close friends to us. They lost their little boy in a tragic accident a couple years ago. they are good parents to the children they still have, and great community members. But it has deeply hurt them when people think they should have "moved on" from their grief and be over the loss of their child. They shouldn't have to put on a mask and hide that they still hurt.
> 
> 4) Displaying happiness is displaying an emotion. This doesn't mean if you're unhappy that you have to display that unpleasant emotion. You can be pleasant without being happy. You can make the situation not about "you". I've had plenty of bad days at work.....but I go into my patient's room with a smile on my face, a handshake, and ask about THEIR day. See, how I'm feeling need not come into play at all.
> 
> 5) I agree with you that some of the recent childrearing practices has resulted in increased narcissism. Personally I feel this is more related to the "self-esteem" movement where individuality is overexpressed and to the loss of interest in the greater community. Now, sure allowing the kid to express every emotion full bore can be involved perhaps.
> 
> 6) But with children: it's ok and even important to show them how to deal with unhappiness and function in the greater world regardless. Honestly one of my warmest moments with my son was not centered around something fun. I've found journaling to be very therapeutic. He was asking me about my journal one day, and I explained "mommy worries too much. So I use this to write out my worries and that helps me feel better." And then we talked about things that worried him....monsters (He's four). So I helped him "journal" by drawing out pictures of monsters together. It might have been a "you had to be there" moment, but it was actually very special and I think a good way of teaching him that it's ok to have negative emotions and that there are healthy ways of dealing with those emotions.
> 
> 7) I agree with you on the optimism bit. To be able to find the silver lining in difficult situations is a wonderful trait to have. I've long had history of being a pessimist, but I the last year I've really been working on improving my attitude, and actually using cognitive behavioral therapy techniques for such.
> 
> I hope some of that made sense, if not, I'm sorry! :lol: At any rate, it sounds like you're very passionate about your work and that's wonderful. Hope the next presentation goes well.


Your post was organize, concise, and I couldn't agree more with every point. It made a lot of sense.

You knocked it out of the park with the "self-esteem" movement with children these days. IMO, it is the most destructive policy in our public schools right now.

Getting trophies after your team lost the game? For what, breathing?? This has absolutely no parallel or semblance with any aspect of real life. Great way to set our kids up for success.

Two rhetorical observations on that: 1. I've often asked people to think of a person in their life whom they greatly admire. One who is of strong character, goodness, kindness, and morality. Then ask that person if they had a lot of self-esteem when they were growing up. Every person I have asked that usually chuckled and said no.

2. I forget which University did the study, but I found the results very interesting. They interviewed groups of people from all walks of life. The group of people who had the highest "self-esteem" were violent criminals in prison. Their "self-esteem" was off the charts.

Like everything in life, self esteem must be earned.

V


----------



## Varick

clavichorder said:


> SO CLOSE to being finished with my short story, and on time. I am in a mood to celebrate because I'm pleased with what I've written up to this point and this is why I wish the ending would write itself. I have to get myself in the mood to keep writing.


I'm surprised your satisfaction with what you've already written hasn't given you the fuel to finish. Regardless, try to hold of the celebration until you've written the last word. It will be that much sweeter. Good luck. Is this for school?

V


----------



## cwarchc

Sonata said:


> You raise several interesting points. I don't know if I can organize mine in a concise manner but I will try:
> 
> 1) Some of this discussion may simply be a matter of semantics. When I hear "happy" I think of an up-and-down emotion. Perhaps what you're teaching is akin to personal peace, satisfaction in life, etc. Which yes I agree that it's pretty important to find that and there will be greater value in one's own life and in other's lives. And reading your last post, sounds like maybe that's the idea with some of your stuff.
> 
> 2) I agree with you on the exercise bit. I exercise regularly. Sometimes it makes me happy. Sometimes it doesn't. But I still do it because I know it adds VALUE to my life in a number of ways.
> 
> 3) When I mean authentic, I mean that it's ok to be honest when everything isn't ok. I've learned this from some neighbors who have become close friends to us. They lost their little boy in a tragic accident a couple years ago. they are good parents to the children they still have, and great community members. But it has deeply hurt them when people think they should have "moved on" from their grief and be over the loss of their child. They shouldn't have to put on a mask and hide that they still hurt.
> 
> 4) Displaying happiness is displaying an emotion. This doesn't mean if you're unhappy that you have to display that unpleasant emotion. You can be pleasant without being happy. You can make the situation not about "you". I've had plenty of bad days at work.....but I go into my patient's room with a smile on my face, a handshake, and ask about THEIR day. See, how I'm feeling need not come into play at all.
> 
> 5) I agree with you that some of the recent childrearing practices has resulted in increased narcissism. Personally I feel this is more related to the "self-esteem" movement where individuality is overexpressed and to the loss of interest in the greater community. Now, sure allowing the kid to express every emotion full bore can be involved perhaps.
> 
> 6) But with children: it's ok and even important to show them how to deal with unhappiness and function in the greater world regardless. Honestly one of my warmest moments with my son was not centered around something fun. I've found journaling to be very therapeutic. He was asking me about my journal one day, and I explained "mommy worries too much. So I use this to write out my worries and that helps me feel better." And then we talked about things that worried him....monsters (He's four). So I helped him "journal" by drawing out pictures of monsters together. It might have been a "you had to be there" moment, but it was actually very special and I think a good way of teaching him that it's ok to have negative emotions and that there are healthy ways of dealing with those emotions.
> 
> 7) I agree with you on the optimism bit. To be able to find the silver lining in difficult situations is a wonderful trait to have. I've long had history of being a pessimist, but I the last year I've really been working on improving my attitude, and actually using cognitive behavioral therapy techniques for such.
> 
> I hope some of that made sense, if not, I'm sorry! :lol: At any rate, it sounds like you're very passionate about your work and that's wonderful. Hope the next presentation goes well.


I feel I have to comment here.
Some of you may know/care that I had, what used to be called a nervous breakdown, around 5-6 years ago
I ended up going to some some therapy (provided by my empolyer, thanks) 
The lady I went to was a NLP therapist
The 1st time I saw her, I was in a very dark place, and didn't want to listen to anything; apart from my own depression/issues/hangups
However over the next few months, she turned my thougts around
I now firmly believe that if you feel a day(item/moment/phone call/interaction) will be a bad one. 
Then it will be, BUT you can change it. You need to think differently
I have successfully used NLP in my life since then
Should anyone ask "How are you?" not really expecting an answer, apart from" fine" or "not too bad"
I always respond "fantastic/amazing/brilliant"
It stops most people in their tracks.
Its not what they were expecting
The normal response is laughter
This is good
When you laugh, it makes you feel better, a natural high
Try it a few times, see if people think of you differently
You can be make a difference
You make people, yourself included, feel happier
Try it
What is there to lose, apart from some self concerns


----------



## Sonata

Thanks for sharing! What does NLP stand for? That's a therapy term I'm not familiar with.


----------



## cwarchc

Sonata said:


> Thanks for sharing! What does NLP stand for? That's a therapy term I'm not familiar with.


Neuro Linguistic Programing

It isn't the "Holy Grail"
However used in conjunction with other "help" I found it worked for me
It's now the only thing I practice (apart from Buddhist meditation) and find it a great help
In my professional life, I deal in "distress moments" utilising NLP, I find a much higher rate of acceptance than my colleagues


----------



## clavichorder

Varick said:


> I'm surprised your satisfaction with what you've already written hasn't given you the fuel to finish. Regardless, try to hold of the celebration until you've written the last word. It will be that much sweeter. Good luck. Is this for school?
> 
> V


Yes it is for school. Intro to Short Story. I am closer yet to being finished. Then I'll turn in my rough draft online before 11:59 tonight.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Today I went to see Bach's Saint John passion. It was great.  First time I see Bach/Baroque music live.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I came home from college on Wednesday. Now is the summer break, over 3 months off! But not really. I will be traveling a lot this summer, and doing musical stuff that will make my "vacations" a lot of work. I feel incredibly blessed with the number of opportunities that I have this summer in terms of improving my skill both as musician and also as teacher (3 students when I'm not away from home!).


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I came home from college on Wednesday. Now is the summer break,* over 3 months off*! But not really. I will be traveling a lot this summer, and doing musical stuff that will make my "vacations" a lot of work. I feel incredibly blessed with the number of opportunities that I have this summer in terms of improving my skill both as musician and also as teacher (3 students when I'm not away from home!).


Then you'll be expected to increase your Moderating time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Me? Not much today. Fed the squirrels.


----------



## jani

Saw the band Santa Cruz live the third time, they rocked once again!
This time i got a photo with the Vocalist.

Also here are few pic that i took.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've just had a first ride on my new bicycle, the first one in about ten years. Tomorrrow is my first day at work after vacation, and I have a feeling I will be aching all over, but it was great anyway.


----------



## Crudblud

Reaching the endgame on a new piece. I think. I really don't understand what I've done this time.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I'm poorly so joined here


----------



## clavichorder

I finished my rough draft and turned it in last week. Got feedback in class today. It was basically workshopped. A lot of the students in the class didn't get that it was supposed to be a funny story, but the teacher clearly did, so that's good.

Anyone want to read it?


----------



## Ingélou

PoisonIV said:


> I'm poorly so joined here


Get well soon! ##############


----------



## Cheyenne

clavichorder said:


> Anyone want to read it?


Yeah, sure -- with pleasure!


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Reaching the endgame on a new piece. I think. I really don't understand what I've done this time.


Egads... I think it might actually be finished.


----------



## mirepoix

Crudblud said:


> Egads... I think it might actually be finished.


This isn't the commission from a friend? In any case, congrats.


----------



## Crudblud

mirepoix said:


> This isn't the commission from a friend? In any case, congrats.


Oh, no, that was done weeks ago. Easy stuff. But this "serious" piece has taken many months, many headaches and sleepless nights.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just booked a holiday to Munich and Upper Bavaria, which I am terribly excited about. Schloss Neuschwanstein is definitely on the itinerary. Perhaps also some island hopping on the Chiemsee.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Today I went to see Bach's Saint John passion. It was great.  First time I see Bach/Baroque music live.


Brava! Good for you!! :tiphat:


----------



## jani

It's selfmade, damn the three years that i spent studying to be a chef weren't wasted.

Its one big fresh French baguette, one package of thick cheddar cheese slices, one package of bacon, two leaf steaks grilled on a seasoned butter and some American BBQ sauce.


----------



## Le Beau Serge

My partner has recently moved in with me. I live in an old factory which I've converted into a studio for work. I also live here and in fact haven't left the studio for over two years now. 

Before she came to stay I did not have a telephone, television, CD player or computer as I felt these things would distract me from my painting. Which they have done to a certain degree...

However it has changed my life having her here. I've fallen in love with music hence my splurge on the "Latest Purchases" thread. You accrue quite a bit of money by not going out, eating very little and buying only painting supplies for several years.

Now that I've told you a bit about myself I have a favour to ask. 

I don't want to have CDs lying around all over the place or taking up space on a bookshelf I'd rather box them and put them in the basement. So I'm thinking you can store your music digitally now? 

Where is the best section to ask for advice on computer speakers and sound systems that sort of thing? As the sound from the computers is terrible. Oh and thank you all for the warm welcome to the forum.

Serge


----------



## Le Beau Serge

Please disregard my question on where to post vis-a-vis the speakers I found the HI-FI sub-forum. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My brother and his wife came over for dinner. While we were all chatting as a family together, I laid ears on my Ghost Lover who was standing nearby in the kitchen, smiling at me, keeping a thoughtful watch. He provided a whole half an hour of lovely _Seasonal _rolleyes music while my family all talked and joked, and I said not a word about it. But I knew it was about time that I finally met him after being away from him for so _long!_ I hadn't met him since I last saw even my own _brother!_ Ah, it's good to have an old friend greet me now that I'm back home from college.


----------



## jani

The weather is hot so am i, aren't i a humble one.
I love this hot weather, it should be like this around the year, with some rainy days mixed in of course.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud said:


> Oh, no, that was done weeks ago. Easy stuff. But this "serious" piece has taken many months, many headaches and sleepless nights.


Posted here, in case anyone was interested.


----------



## Guest

Really very good indeed. I'm having problems keeping up with the "gestural-cultural" references, and despite a horrible combo ("on paper") it hangs together surprisingly well. Bravo.


----------



## Guest

I typed the above whilst listening. I'm still listening.


----------



## Guest

Move over, Berio!


----------



## Guest

Super. I'd give that another listen with pleasure, preferably via a good sound system (i.e. a better one than I have at the moment).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I woke up this morning, and my Ghost Lover was standing guard by my bed for another half an hour.


----------



## Varick

For the last three days, I've been trying to figure out what a "Ghost Lover" is. I'm probably real slow on the pick-up and once explained, I'll slap my forehead saying to myself, "Duhh!" But alas, for now, I am completely baffled.

V


----------



## Ingélou

- Huilu has a bit of a thing about Glazunov...
And Glazunov apparently has a bit of a thing about Huilu!


----------



## Varick

Ingélou said:


> - Huilu has a bit of a thing about Glazunov...
> And Glazunov apparently has a bit of a thing about Huilu!
> 
> View attachment 42583


Ahh, well at least I don't feel stupid about "not getting it." Being new here, I was unaware of her affections for the new composer. Hmmm, maybe I should explore more of his works. As of now, the only composition I own of his is his Violin Concerto performed by Heifetz and another recording by Kurt Nikkanen (whom my old employer used to manage).

V


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> - Huilu has a bit of a thing about Glazunov...
> And Glazunov apparently has a bit of a thing about Huilu!
> 
> View attachment 42583


Ah, even my cynical old heart enjoys a love story.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Varick said:


> Ahh, well at least I don't feel stupid about "not getting it." Being new here, I was unaware of her affections for the new composer. Hmmm, maybe I should explore more of his works. As of now, the only composition I own of his is his Violin Concerto performed by Heifetz and another recording by Kurt Nikkanen (whom my old employer used to manage).
> 
> V


:devil: My plan is working...

Well, if you want to know what I heard on the radio this morning when my radio alarm woke me up, it was Glazunov's 1st Piano Concerto (well, I was half asleep for 5 minutes, and then he came on which woke me up instantly). Still, I'd suggest getting into the ballet music and symphonies first.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!! PLEASE WATCH THIS!!!!!


----------



## Sonata

It's been a very busy couple months.....but it looks like I've found my new job. I've been in contract negotiations for two weeks, and the plan is that the contract will be finalized Wednesdday and I'll go sign. I am ready for a fresh start. It is family practice, as I've been doing the full seven years of my medical career. I finish my current job June 6th and will have three weeks off at home with my wonderful family until I start the new position July 1st.

And on Thursday my husband and I celebrated our tenth wedding anniversary!


----------



## senza sordino

I'm a teacher in British Columbia. I'll keep the politics out of this post, no point getting myself banned. 

My employer, the government is partially locking us out starting Monday, and reducing our pay by 10%. We can't be in the school 45 minutes earlier, or 45 later than the school day, or lunch. We will be on a full day strike on Thursday, these are rotating strikes. High school teachers will be locked out of the last three days of June. 

At least I have my music.


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> It's been a very busy couple months.....but it looks like I've found my new job. I've been in contract negotiations for two weeks, and the plan is that the contract will be finalized Wednesdday and I'll go sign. I am ready for a fresh start. It is family practice, as I've been doing the full seven years of my medical career. I finish my current job June 6th and will have three weeks off at home with my wonderful family until I start the new position July 1st.
> 
> And on Thursday my husband and I celebrated our tenth wedding anniversary!


Congratulations! I remember when we had ours, and everyone gave us lots of interesting, high-quality tins!  Hope the new job works out really well for you, Sonata.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I'm a teacher in British Columbia. I'll keep the politics out of this post, no point getting myself banned.
> 
> My employer, the government is partially locking us out starting Monday, and reducing our pay by 10%. We can't be in the school 45 minutes earlier, or 45 later than the school day, or lunch. We will be on a full day strike on Thursday, these are rotating strikes. High school teachers will be locked out of the last three days of June.
> 
> At least I have my music.


Oh dear, it sounds a very worrying time for you. As an ex-teacher, I hope all works out for the best. Good luck, senza sordino.


----------



## senza sordino

Huilunsoittaja said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!! PLEASE WATCH THIS!!!!!


That was fantastic, I thoroughly enjoyed watching that. Very impressive. Movement and playing their instruments, without the sheet music, all memorized, without a conductor. Very very impressive.


----------



## jani

So Russia shall play against Finland aka Winland today at the only sport i care about ICE HOCKEY!
They shall battle over the gold medal, it will be a battle of titans a test of wills.
All i am gonna say that Finland aka Winland strikes Russia down today!


















Now let us listen to Finlandia by a great Finnish composer Jean Sibelius for the victory which Finland shall receive today.


----------



## jani

We lost 5-2... ****...


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> We lost 5-2... ****...


Proverbs 16.18 Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Proverbs 16.18 Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.


Quite right, dear spouse - so you'd better watch it!


----------



## jani

Taggart said:


> Proverbs 16.18 Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.


Thanks, i know better next time!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jani said:


> Thanks, i know better next time!


I'm still sorry for Finland though, my regards.


----------



## Rhythm

Huilunsoittaja said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!! PLEASE WATCH THIS!!!!!


I did!! Four times, and loved it!

Frankly, I've a philosophical intention that evidently was inside me at birth, so that performance in all is very dear to me. I wept sometimes, and giggled sometimes, especially when the cello section danced into center stage, and when the violinist danced a heel-toe-heel-toe thingie. And, those are the only two remembrances I'll give time for, just now.

Was the woman who was seated and reading at the opening a conductor, or a sort of (silent) narrator during the music? I'm not sure of her role nor the role of the young man who seemed to be a kind of shadow of the woman's (unspoken) intentions. Would anyone sport an idea, please? 

One of my first posts at TalkClassical still stands as an entry for others, should they wish, to peek into what Rhythm observes and believes are rhythms' and vibrations' importance to visual and performing arts: in other words, that (Aaron Copland) music and the (University of Maryland) orchestra members' movements represent myriad processes manifested by and within our known physical universe. And, with that in mind, the performance was, and still will be tomorrow morning, stunning.

Here's the video discussed, the vid Huilunsoittaja posted on a previous page.





^ Appalachian Spring | Aaron Copland
performed by UMD Symphony Orchestra​
_________________
Refer James Ross; John Devlin.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhythm said:


> I did!! Four times, and loved it!
> 
> Frankly, I've a philosophical intention that evidently was inside me at birth, so that performance in all is very dear to me. I wept sometimes, and giggled sometimes, especially when the cello section danced into center stage, and when the violinist danced a heel-toe-heel-toe thingie. And, those are the only two remembrances I'll give time for, just now.
> 
> Was the woman who was seated and reading at the opening a conductor, or a sort of (silent) narrator during the music? I'm not sure of her role nor the role of the young man who seemed to be a kind of shadow of the woman's (unspoken) intentions. Would anyone sport an idea, please?


Yes, there was much laughter in the audience, although that's not picked up in the recording. A lot of parts were intentionally funny, which I loved too.  Its broad range of emotions were definitely different in that respect compared to the Debussy choreography we did 2 years ago. (You wanna see that one too? Look it up under the same YouTube channel!)

At the end of the video, there are credits, and you will see the 2 main dancers, the one who is the "Young Man" who is a Masters Orchestral Conducting student (friend of mine!), and the older woman is Martha Wittman, an actual performance artist who volunteered for this (likely had connections with the 3 producers). Look her up, you will find all the places that she's danced at.

They left the story program-less at its premiere which perhaps could have hindered it, but the main gist of the whole performance is that the Man and older Woman (perhaps a Grandmother figure) were of different generations, the Man starting out as wanting nothing to do with learning about the past. But then the rest of it is about the woman sharing what her past was like to the young man, who at the end embraces it. It's about generations passing on their history/legacy to the next.


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!! PLEASE WATCH THIS!!!!!


Absolutely gorgeous. We don't think a British University could have put on a performance of this standard. Excellent.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, we enjoyed it very much. The sound the players made was fab, and we enjoyed the dance & movement too. Well done, all!


----------



## jani

Arrrggghhh my main guitar needs to be repaired, i emailed two music stores nearby on last Friday, still no reply.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've felt very blue recently, trying to process some sad stuff that's been very hard to swallow... but _who _would of course come with one of his most comical works to cheer me up?  He did bring me a smile on my face, especially since it was a rare work... the bizarre and wild Oriental Rhapsody op. 29... just a reminder that he's always there with me, even with someone else won't be...


----------



## mirepoix

^^hope you're returning the favour whenever he's feeling down too. Failure to do so is one of the reasons that relationships get into trouble. Sometimes all it takes is a sympathetic smile and a tickle under the chin. I've heard that Shosty was fond of that too, so maybe it's a universal 'composer pick me up'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I return the favor with promoting him here and having both my avatar and profile picture with him. I'm sure that he's just so flattered that he's trying to simply keep up with me! 

But anyhow, I send up a nod of thanks to heaven, because I know the actual reality behind my jokes... But you never know...


----------



## LancsMan

I visited my mum yesterday, who lives close to the school I attended for seven years. In fact my parents moved to this house when I was a one year old child, and the school was then brand new. As a young child I played happily in the school playing fields for several years before I attended as a pupil. 
Anyway on my visit to my childhood home I discovered that the school is being demolished, and whilst at my mums I could hear (and feel the vibrations) as the school assembly hall was being levelled. It was certainly a sad sight, and although I am not particularly nostalgic over my school days it didn't escape my notice that the building - the same age as me - is going to it's grave. Made me quite philosophical!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've felt very blue recently, trying to process some sad stuff that's been very hard to swallow... but _who _would of course come with one of his most comical works to cheer me up?  He did bring me a smile on my face, especially since it was a rare work... the bizarre and wild Oriental Rhapsody op. 29... just a reminder that he's always there with me, even with someone else won't be...


My Ghost Lover must feel pretty bad for me right now, he came again this evening at the same time almost as yesterday, this time in Blue and White Finnish attire. Cheered me up again and I sang along for part of his Finnish Fantasy. He knows I'm still feeling blue. That's 4 times in 7 days, you know, he's really concerned about me! 

I think tomorrow I will take a step towards some real healing from my situation... I just had no mental energy these past 2 days to do anything about it.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

He certainly feels pretty, or at least that's what I got from listening to his Symphony No. 7 in F major the other day. I hope he hopes for your best hopes.


----------



## aleazk

I have a cold and can't hear music because of that


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Richannes Wrahms  that's really weird, who the heck made that?

I woke up again this morning and he was there again. I guess he had watched me over night. I've heard his music 5 times in 8 days on the radio... that's extremely impressive. That's almost as many spiders I saw and killed in the same span of time! This happened last summer, it's just weird it's happening all over again, and at this time (right when I get back from college). I give up keeping count now.

I also took a step to heal from my situation. One more thorn to pull out of me, few more tears maybe, and then it will be done for a while. Unless something unforeseen will arise...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> We lost 5-2... ****...


My condolences. The game took place in my home town by the way. I watched a bit of it until the score became 4 - 2 (needless to say, I supported the Finns too).

Also, my laptop broke down last Sunday. It's been almost a week without music... and without Wagner wars on TC.


----------



## Piwikiwi

It's my birthday today, I've turned 27^^


----------



## Sonata

Happy birthday piwikiwi!


----------



## Cheyenne

I was in Paris this weekend, and it was magnificent. Today I have finally read the chapter on Paris from Europe After 8:15 --



> Yes, there's a Paris that never changes. Always it's there for some one, some one still young, still dreaming, still with eyes that sweep the world with youth's wild ambitions. Always it's there, across the seas, for some one-maybe no longer you and me, exiles of the years in this far-away America-but still for some one younger, some one for whom the loves and adventures and the hazards of life are still so all-wondrous, so all-worth-while, so almighty. But, however old, however hardened by the trickeries of passing decades, those who have loved Paris, those to whom Paris has lifted her lips in youth, these never say good-bye to her. For in their hearts sings on her romance, for in their hearts march on the million memories of her gipsy days and nights.


----------



## mirepoix

Work. However I can't complain because you need to take it while it's there. In fact, we've both been busy recently. It hasn't quite reached the stage of_ 'we'll arrange to meet in the kitchen on Thursday between 21:10 and 21:50?'_ but it's getting to that stage. Still, it'll pass and then we'll get a weekend away somewhere to make up for it.


----------



## Winterreisender

Went to Weimar today with a bus full of tourists. I personally gave the popular Goethe and Schiller museums a miss and instead visited the Franz Liszt House and the Nietzsche Archive. Nietzsche's living room was very lavish, e.g. lots of pictures of himself and golden 'N' symbols on the wall, lol. Liszt's taste was a little more restrained, perhaps. All in all, a nice day out! The bus journey was about 5 hours each way, though... enough time to listen to Liszt's Two Symphonies, Piano Sonata and _Christus_ in its entirety


----------



## senza sordino

I've been really sick for the past four days, so I haven't posted here, I haven't been to work, I was supposed to walk the picket line on a rotating strike-I missed that too. One of my colleagues came to work earlier in the week sick, at least two of us got sick. Possibly Norwalk virus. Nasty.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm a sick. Now that I sick I have felt a big desire for listen Baroque music, nothing more, so I'm listening Rameau's music. In this moment I have not desire of doing anything except stay on bed and listening baroque music.


----------



## PetrB

This morning, walking back from a nearby market I saw a young Robin standing on a lawn a few feet from the sidewalk.

I saw the bird, who looked at me, so I said a gentle "Hello!" to the animal. Right after my greeting, the bird tilted its head and gave me a soft sweet tweet "Hello" in return.

I love it when animals talk with us that way


----------



## Ingélou

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm a sick. Now that I sick I have felt a big desire for listen Baroque music, nothing more, so I'm listening Rameau's music. In this moment I have not desire of doing anything except stay on bed and listening baroque music.


You couldn't do anything better to promote your recovery; and I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I've been really sick for the past four days, so I haven't posted here, I haven't been to work, I was supposed to walk the picket line on a rotating strike-I missed that too. One of my colleagues came to work earlier in the week sick, at least two of us got sick. Possibly Norwalk virus. Nasty.


How horrible for you - being ill, with the added stress of missing the important strike action. I do hope you feel much better soon, senza sordino, and that your political/economic situation improves too.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Ingélou said:


> You couldn't do anything better to promote your recovery; and I hope you feel much better soon.


Thanks, Ingélou. Music helps a lot.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> This morning, walking back from a nearby market I saw a young Robin standing on a lawn a few feet from the sidewalk.
> 
> I saw the bird, who looked at me, so I said a gentle "Hello!" to the animal. Right after my greeting, the bird tilted its head and gave me a soft sweet tweet "Hello" in return.
> 
> I love it when animals talk with us that way


How long has this been going on?


----------



## Celloman

Today, I went to an estate sale. I bought five classical CDs _and_ an extra-large map of the London Underground...

...all for the price of $11.50.

Never been to London.


----------



## violadude

My sister is bringing her boyfriend home to meet my family today.

I know it's stupid, but I'm really jealous that she gets to bring her significant other home to meet my family without having to go through mountains of bullcrap from US immigration


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> My sister is bringing her boyfriend home to meet my family today.
> 
> I know it's stupid, but I'm really jealous that she gets to bring her significant other home to meet my family without having to go through mountains of bullcrap from US immigration


That is what, as a U.S. citizen, you get for dating _an alien._


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> That is what, as a U.S. citizen, you get for dating _an alien._
> View attachment 43426


True. But ya know, love is love.

Or something along those lines.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I have a cold and can't hear music because of that


A week with this by now. Improvement, though actually happening, is rather slow, if not at a snail's pace. It never took that long. I'm still unable to resume my daily routine. C'mon lazy leukocytes, wake up, I don't have all day! Kill those li'l ********!


----------



## jani

Was on a foam party yesterday, it was great!
Even tough i was totally wet when i left home, it was fun!


----------



## Sonata

Last day at my current job. So ready to be done. I love practicing medicine, but this office has turned into such a toxic environment in the last year and a half. In about thirty hours I will be starting a three week break at home with my family before the new job. I am very excited about that!


----------



## Levanda

Bought Electrical Cigarette today, surprise it goes well for the moment, maybe fingers cross I should stop smoking soon in future.


----------



## samurai

Got my first tat yesterday, and I really like it. :trp: It took about 4 hours and didn't hurt at all. Now, I just have to go back in about two weeks after it has healed and get some more lines of color laid in.
This one is on my left bicep; I'm already planning another one--my last, I swear :devil: --for my right bicep, maybe this fall. Have to do some research first on various coats of arms, though.


----------



## Novelette

Ingélou said:


> You couldn't do anything better to promote your recovery; and I hope you feel much better soon.


Rameau is a restorative all to himself! Ingélou, I wholeheartedly agree! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. I need to listen to more Rameau. I have a few CDs. I need all the restorative help I can get, short of plastic surgery.


----------



## Novelette

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I need to listen to more Rameau. I have a few CDs. I need all the restorative help I can get, short of plastic surgery.


I hope I don't speak blasphemy--I'm resolutely mad for Rameau, I even have a copy of his portrait hanging on the wall over my desk at home--but I'm not too keen on the late pastorals. Nélée & Myrthis, La Guirlande, Zéphyre--I prefer the larger works. Not that the foregoing are bad works by any means, but I much prefer Zaïs, Castor et Pollux, Zoroastre, Hippolyte et Aricie, Les Boréades, the Motets, harpsichord/chamber works, etc.


----------



## Crudblud

Satisfied with my competition entry (please join in if you can!). Perhaps now I can find it within myself to allow a little time off, as according to my media player I have written one hour and forty minutes of music over the past twelve months. Phew!


----------



## jani

Having my business school entrance exams today, the time is 8:30.
Hours slept... >_>......<_<...>_> ZE-ZE-ZE-ZEROOOOO!

But no worries, i am sure that coffee and some Beethoven will help me to succeed.


----------



## hpowders

Novelette said:


> I hope I don't speak blasphemy--I'm resolutely mad for Rameau, I even have a copy of his portrait hanging on the wall over my desk at home--but I'm not too keen on the late pastorals. Nélée & Myrthis, La Guirlande, Zéphyre--I prefer the larger works. Not that the foregoing are bad works by any means, but I much prefer Zaïs, Castor et Pollux, Zoroastre, Hippolyte et Aricie, Les Boréades, the Motets, harpsichord/chamber works, etc.


I have the music from Dardenus. I will look for it.


----------



## Winterreisender

For a linguistics class I am taking, I have to write a mock newspaper article in German persuading people to learn Welsh and/or Cornish, even though I don't know a single word of either. Ugh... this'll require some imagination.


----------



## Taggart

Winterreisender said:


> For a linguistics class I am taking, I have to write a mock newspaper article in German persuading people to learn Welsh and/or Cornish, even though I don't know a single word of either. Ugh... this'll require some imagination.


Pob lwc!

Apart from Google - try the BBC's Welsh and Cornish sites. They'll give you some idea about basic language courses which you can then translate into German. Cornish is probably going to be easiest to sell because of Tristan and Isolde and Arthur at Tintagel.


----------



## Winterreisender

Great idea, Taggart! Tristan and Isolde had completely slipped my mind. I'm sure the Germans will love that. Perhaps there is some hope for a Cornish revival after all 

Although interestingly, many Cornish words are very similar to German, e.g. window is "Fenster" and "fenster," rabbit is Kaninchen" and "konin," bell is "Glocke" and "klogh." I'm not sure what the etymological explanation for that is.


----------



## Ingélou

It is interesting, since Cornish is Celtic, not Germanic. And in Welsh the words for church and bridge are similar to Latin - has that got something to do with the middle ages, or even Roman Britain? Pass! 

Your assignment sounds fascinating, Winterreisender. Good luck with it!


----------



## Taggart

Winterreisender said:


> Great idea, Taggart! Tristan and Isolde had completely slipped my mind. I'm sure the Germans will love that. Perhaps there is some hope for a Cornish revival after all
> 
> Although interestingly, many Cornish words are very similar to German, e.g. window is "Fenster" and "fenster," rabbit is Kaninchen" and "konin," bell is "Glocke" and "klogh." I'm not sure what the etymological explanation for that is.


Roman vs Viking influence. Brythonic gaelic (Breton, Welsh and Cornish) has ffenestr for window from Latin but ty for house which is pre-Roman. Goidelic gaelic (Scots, Irish and Manx) has fuinneog from the Norse vindauga (or wind's eye) which comes down into English as window, it also has teach or taigh for house (same as ty). Both have coinin for rabbit cf coney in English from cuniculus but the link here seems to be through Celtiberia - described as cuniculosae Celtiberiae by Catullus.

Fascinating!


----------



## Novelette

Things are just beginning to heat up over the next week or two. There will be some quiet moments [maybe even a quiet week!], but I'm largely tied up until March.


----------



## hpowders

I'm on a liquid diet all day today. You guessed it-colonoscopy tomorrow morning. I already have a headache with no solid food-jello, apple juice and coffee. Yuck! Every 10 years I have it done. Better to be safe than sorry.

Hopefully by 11 AM EDT, tomorrow morning, this will just be another forgettable memory.


----------



## Crudblud

Novelette said:


> Things are just beginning to heat up over the next week or two. There will be some quiet moments [maybe even a quiet week!], but I'm largely tied up until March.


Oof, hang in there!


----------



## hpowders

Crudblud said:


> Oof, hang in there!


Thank you! Much appreciated! What I wouldn't give for a cheeseburger right around now!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I found out that I've been "hired" to play this piece on Saturday night (June 14) as a piccolo player in an orchestral festival series connected with my music school:






6 days of rehearsals and boom, beginning tomorrow morning. What a gig!


----------



## samurai

@ hpowders, Let us know when you're back to a regular diet; cheeseburgers on me! Seriously, though, best of luck with both the test and its results. Sorry I just saw your post, otherwise I would have sent my regards earlier.


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> @ hpowders, Let us know when you're back to a regular diet; cheeseburgers on me! Seriously, though, best of luck with both the test and its results. Sorry I just saw your post, otherwise I would have sent my regards earlier.


Thanks! I'm going to hospital in an hour. Much appreciated, Samurai! :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Roman vs Viking influence. Brythonic gaelic (Breton, Welsh and Cornish) has ffenestr for window from Latin but ty for house which is pre-Roman. Goidelic gaelic (Scots, Irish and Manx) has fuinneog from the Norse vindauga (or wind's eye) which comes down into English as window, it also has teach or taigh for house (same as ty). Both have coinin for rabbit cf coney in English from cuniculus but the link here seems to be through Celtiberia - described as cuniculosae Celtiberiae by Catullus.
> 
> Fascinating!


It may even be less (more?) complicated than that. Rabbit (spelled coney but pronounced 'coony' in _Old North Appalachian_) labels a very common animal throughout Europe and temperate Asia. Makes the direction of borrowing at least debatable? Old Norse and Old German are pretty much the same thing. There may have been enough contact between the continental Celts (proto-Gauls?) and Germanic speakers so that, if one of them called the rabbit some multi-syllabic amalgam, the coney-like label would be borrowed.

The possibility that the Moon is made of green cheese has been nearly eliminated. That the Romans stole 'coony' from my ancestors, maybe still a could-be.

I got up too early.


----------



## hpowders

All done. Very quick. Colon clean. No problems. Thanks everybody for your concern.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for sharing.

My solutions...


----------



## jani

All it requires is that you sign the pention!

Give every child a healthy start at life

Not many of us grow up to be World Cup footballers, but thankfully most of us are given a healthy start at life.

Yet Incredibly, 1 in 5 children around the world today still don't have access to life-saving, childhood vaccines.

But we can change that fact. How? In partnership with the Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunization (GAVI for short). This amazing partnership has saved more than 6 million children's lives and helped immunize 440 million kids since 2000.

And this year, if it gets the funding it deserves, GAVI can save more than 5 million additional lives in the next 5 years. That's a goal worth cheering for.

Take action now and tell world leaders that all children deserve a healthy shot at life.

Dear World leaders,
Every child deserves a healthy start at life. But 1 in 5 children still don't get the vaccines they need. That's wrong. Please step up your support of the GAVI Alliance and help save more than 5 million children's lives over the next 5 years.

Sign this petition

Tell world leaders that every child deserves a healthy shot at life.

http://act.one.org/sign/Vaccines_2014/?source=conffb


----------



## violadude

Got called in for an interview with the Seattle Symphony for the assistant teaching position !!!


----------



## Novelette

violadude said:


> Got called in for an interview with the Seattle Symphony for the assistant teaching position !!!


That's awesome, violadude! BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Tristan

Graduated from high school yesterday!!! 

Whew. I didn't dislike high school, but I am looking forward to the next stage of my life.

Also, I am going to Cabo next week, so that is going to be a fun vacation. All in all, a good time right now


----------



## Vaneyes

Tristan said:


> Graduated from high school yesterday!!!
> 
> Whew.* I didn't dislike high school, but* I am looking forward to the next stage of my life.
> 
> Also, I am going to Cabo next week, so that is going to be a fun vacation. All in all, a good time right now


University and spring breaks are much better.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> Got called in for an interview with the Seattle Symphony for the assistant teaching position !!!


Congrats, VD, you deserve it. Good luck.


----------



## jani

Decided to install Tinder to my phone and try it out, since my friends keep talking how great it is.


----------



## senza sordino

The school year has ended in a full blown strike, starting Monday almost 40000 teachers will not be working, and 600000 students start their summer holidays early.

We've been on rotating strikes for the past three weeks, one day a week. The government, our employer, had cut out pay for the remaining days we were working by 10%, and locked us out at lunch, before and after school.

Yesterday was probably the last day this school year, and it was the craziest day ever at work. I tried to complete as many report cards as possible, I was constantly interrupted, students wrote late exams they couldn't be bothered to write on time earlier in the year, there was a smoke bomb so we were evacuated for one hour, then another alarm.

View attachment 44439

This cartoon is true, it's now our responsibility to get students to pass, not theirs. Skip a test, write it when you return. Late, never mind as long as it's in before June. Cheat on a test, never mind, here's another test. Throw a smoke bomb, please don't do it again.

Ten years before full retirement, 6 years before early retirement. Can I make it?

After all the deductions in pay last week, I got the same salary as a MacDonald's employee.


----------



## Sonata

senza sordino, I'm sorry things are going so badly on the career front right now


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So I found out that I've been "hired" to play this piece on Saturday night (June 14) as a piccolo player in an orchestral festival series connected with my music school:


Woot! I had the concert this evening! But there was a big Faux Pas on my part. I had come to the concert in all-black (that's pretty common) but turns out everyone was wearing white tops!  I think I stuck out big time. What happened was yesterday I emailed the admins of the music festival about what the dress code was, but they never responded so I had to make a choice and went with what is most common. The ONE TIME it didn't work... 

The piece was awesome though. Possibly the best ensemble I've ever played with in my whole life. Musicians from all around the country and beyond, from conservatories, from state schools, from all ages but particularly grad and post-grad students. Plus I'm getting paid for it! A great experience overall.


----------



## LancsMan

Well I'm being a little naughty in the next couple of days. I'm doing a two day walk over some hills in the north of England, taking my bivi bag to camp out on the hill tops. What's naughty is the land owner objects to camping on his land. But in a crowded island I'm not sure I agree that the wild hill country should be his property. And I'll be camping responsibly.


----------



## Taggart

Hmm - something like this:






Well done thee!


----------



## Levanda

Congratulations to Levanda no smoking for almost two weeks,  lets see how will go in future.


----------



## Sonata

That's great Levanda!


----------



## Guest

On the last day of school, one of my AP English classes gave me a standing ovation à la the final scene from _Dead Poets Society_, well, _most_ of them--just like in the movie, which we recently watched.


----------



## OboeKnight

Home on summer break. My first year of college was such a great experience. Since I've been home I have been doing pretty much nothing but making reeds and practicing oboe, piano, and solfege. School doesn't stop in the summer haha. I also just bought my tickets for the Within Temptation: Hydra World Tour! I've been dying to see these guys live for ages and now I'm finally going. Ahhhh. Oh yeah, and I went to see the new production of The Phantom of the Opera back in May. That was another one of my dreams. It was stunning. Ok, the end.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OboeKnight said:


> Home on summer break. My first year of college was such a great experience. Since I've been home I have been doing pretty much nothing but making reeds and practicing oboe, piano, and solfege. School doesn't stop in the summer haha. I also just bought my tickets for the Within Temptation: Hydra World Tour! I've been dying to see these guys live for ages and now I'm finally going. Ahhhh. Oh yeah, and I went to see the new production of The Phantom of the Opera back in May. That was another one of my dreams. It was stunning. Ok, the end.


Hah! I feel like I just was talking to you about your very first days in college. Time flies! Glad to know that you're having a good time!


----------



## LancsMan

Well I got back late yesterday from my two day walk with bivi bag on the Lancashire hills. Day one I hiked for ten solid hours, and day two for twelve hours. I took my 20 year old nephew with me, who loved his first experience in a bivi bag. Thank God the bivi bags had mosquito nets otherwise we'd have been midged to death. Seems it's not just Scotland that is infested with these beasties! Unfortunately I'm 38 years older than my nephew and I certainly found the physical effort challenging. I'm in recovery mode today.

I've not had enough camping though so I'm off to Kent in a couple of days for ten days at a civilized campsite. I don't think they allow midges in the south east of England!


----------



## clavichorder

I am reading short stories voraciously these days...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tomorrow, I'm driving with my mom to a Summer Study institute known as the Eastern Music Festival. It will be like my music school, only my busiest days will be the norm every day at this place! Rehearsals every single day, concerts every week of all kinds. Everything that a music school has to offer in the space of 6 intensive weeks. Can't wait to get another reboot of my skills and experience! I'll probably post about it once in a while here on TalkClassical, but I think I'm going to be much busier than I expect. Wish me luck! I'm competing in their Concerto Competition too, and I'm really hopeful for that (they accept multiple winners with the same prize of playing their work with an orchestra).


----------



## DrKilroy

I am about to finish my play. Just the last scene has to be written, and then I will have to apply some slight revisions, but I will finish it this week.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cheyenne

clavichorder said:


> I am reading short stories voraciously these days...


I've been reading more voraciously again too! Bright is the ring of words indeed!

You remind me I completely forgot to read and respond to your short story.. whoops  I will do so soon -- a little late or not! :tiphat:


----------



## Mesa

Just found out i have the exact BMI as the national average of Kazakhstan. It'sa niiiice.


----------



## hpowders

Got an offer for a teaching assistantship at PPU (Pithy Posting University) in Carlsbad, California, but will probably turn it down.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Got an offer for a teaching assistantship at PPU (Pithy Posting University) in Carlsbad, California, but will probably turn it down.


Whatever they're offering, we'll double it! Don't leave us, my friend!

Assuming the sum is zero, of course.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Whatever they're offering, we'll double it! Don't leave us, my friend!
> 
> Assuming the sum is zero, of course.


Ummm....yeah....I'll pretend I didn't see the fine print.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Ummm....yeah....I'll pretend I didn't see the fine print.


Alas, we don't get richer posting here--just a lot poorer, in many cases. I myself just received a boatload of cds in the last couple weeks as a result of too much time spent in "Current Listening."


----------



## hpowders

I'm at the point where I may actually have to listen to my CD's a second time. I dreaded this day.
But that's what happens when the CD money runs out.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Got an offer for a teaching assistantship at PPU (Pithy Posting University) in Carlsbad, California, but will probably turn it down.


Carlsbad...Callaway and TaylorMade country.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Carlsbad...Callaway and TaylorMade country.


It's nice, but they had a recent uncontrollable brush fire. I'd hate to lose my hard drives saturated with pithy posts to a brush fire.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> It's nice, but they had a recent uncontrollable brush fire. I'd hate to lose my hard drives saturated with pithy posts to a brush fire.


Fires and quakes, but no tornados or hurricanes.


----------



## senza sordino

Today is day four of a full province wide teacher strike. Rotating strikes for three weeks previous. No end in sight. 

Funny that when you work, you wake up in the morning and say "I don't want to go to work" And when you don't work, you wake up each morning saying "I want to go to work today"


----------



## Ukko

Off to the medical center today for an anti-hormone shot. Probably could have benefited from one of those when I was 16.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, my Ghost Lover woke me up again this morning, on the day of my trip to the Eastern Music Festival. He gave me a Solemn Cortege which I haven't heard in years, so it really cheered me up and put me into a hopeful frame of mind. I guess he's just giving me an honest farewell, and telling me that he's going to miss me while I'm away for so long (6 weeks away from this area is big deal), but he shouldn't worry! I'll still listen to him on the internet when I can. 

No life is more fortunate than mine...


----------



## aimee

Good luck H.
Enjoy your time there as best as you can


----------



## clavichorder

I think I may have gotten my learner's permit renewed today. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This evening my composer friend and I were invited by Australian composer Richard Mills for a short lesson together. I showed him a piano trio I have been composing and was advised not to dwell in the realm of the augmented triad and whole tone scales (I believe he may have taken much more interest in my development of dominant sevenths and ninths rather than take notice of my experimentation of augmented triad substitutions of functional harmony, I spent much time experimenting and excogitating my usage of these "boring" triads!!!). Also, Richard sent me off with a reading list of books about string technique to fix up my shoddy cello writing. :lol: It was an invaluable experience.


----------



## Novelette

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This evening my composer friend and I were invited by Australian composer Richard Mills for a short lesson together. I showed him a piano trio I have been composing and was advised not to dwell in the realm of the augmented triad and whole tone scales (I believe he may have taken much more interest in my development of dominant sevenths and ninths rather than take notice of my experimentation of augmented triad substitutions of functional harmony, I spent much time experimenting and excogitating my usage of these "boring" triads!!!). Also, Richard sent me off with a reading list of books about string technique to fix up my shoddy cello writing. :lol: It was an invaluable experience.


Augmented chord substitution? I honor you. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466

Greetings to all my old friends!!!!

I wish I had not been away for as long as I have but I simply haven't been at the pc for a while. Lots of travelling and cruising and right now I'm doing a mini-tour drumming all over the country. 

I miss some of you and your words very much and am glad to have come on today to remind myself why I love this site so much. Wow, Krummie actually had to make a second "Current Listening"...guess the other one exploded!

I'll try and not be such a stranger


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

My piano instructor, who is now my music theory instructor, insisted in today's class that I should learn to play some pieces on the side, since my class length will be extended during the summer.

We spoke once about Chopin's Polonaise Heroic, and she suggested that I let her teach me how to play it.

When it comes to playing the piano, I'm really a beginner... So I'm not sure about it, but I'm going with the flow.


----------



## DrKilroy

If you are a beginner, I would advise not to try playing the Heroic Polonaise. I have been playing piano for nine years and it is still beyond my grasp.  I have never been a virtuoso and I will never be, my progress is rather slow, but I know what I am talking about.  Why not try something easier for start?


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

9 years! Now that is commitment!

I'll see if she can work a miracle next class and have me learn a bit.
If it doesn't go well, then yeah, I think I should definitely try something easier.


----------



## DrKilroy

I guess you can learn _a bit_ of it.  But there are parts that require very fast octaves, scales and trills/mordents played with 4th and 5th finger - that's definitely not easy!

If you enjoy Chopin in particular, there are many easier pieces by him. If you want to play a polonaise, the ones from op. 26 and 40 are quite more accesible (especially Op. 40 No. 1 - I can play it!  ).

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude

violadude said:


> Got called in for an interview with the Seattle Symphony for the assistant teaching position !!!


Didn't get the job.


----------



## senza sordino

violadude said:


> Didn't get the job.


I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am thinking of leaving my trucking company. I love the job itself, but the atmosphere in the office is getting really poisonous. The folks who do sales are mad at the folks who supervise the drivers who are mad at the folks who do customs clearance who are mad at the folks who do storage and loading and so on into the infinity. Some other people have already left, and sitting in a half empty office is not exactly the most motivating thing either. This used to be a great place, but not it's just slowly disintegrating.


----------



## Cheyenne

I have no experience, and therefore hardly worthwhile advice, but my guts tell me: better leave before _all_ the enjoyment has gone. According to my father, Mencken was very judicious when he said no one should stay with the same job for more than 10 years. "Switching is a harrowing business," he said, "but ultimately rewarding."


----------



## senza sordino

We're still on strike, and no end in sight. Today is day eight of a full scale strike. This wasn't a nice way to end the school year. Over 600 000 students not in school, about 40 000 teachers, substitute teachers and support staff walking picket lines. We won't be back at work before the end of the school year, which is Friday. 

It's big news here in BC of course, we are on the front page nearly everyday, top news item every night. We're high profile. And it's a bitter fight between the province, our employer and us, the union.


----------



## violadude

senza sordino said:


> We're still on strike, and no end in sight. Today is day eight of a full scale strike. This wasn't a nice way to end the school year. Over 600 000 students not in school, about 40 000 teachers, substitute teachers and support staff walking picket lines. We won't be back at work before the end of the school year, which is Friday.
> 
> It's big news here in BC of course, we are on the front page nearly everyday, top news item every night. We're high profile. And it's a bitter fight between the province, our employer and us, the union.


Can you tell us if you are in agreement with the strike in principal or would that compromise your job?


----------



## senza sordino

violadude said:


> Can you tell us if you are in agreement with the strike in principal or would that compromise your job?


I've avoided describing the debate, because it's highly charged and ideological. We are almost in agreement over salary, but the sticking point is class size and composition. The government stripped our contract of class size and composition quotas 10 years ago. The courts said that contract strip was illegal. The government is appealing that court decision. They will not budge on class size and composition.

There is also the issue of public money going to private schools.

We are the second lowest paid teachers in the country, most of us live in the most expensive city in Canada (Vancouver)

The govt unwilling to negotiate class size and composition quotas means we cannot negotiate our working conditions.

BC has the lowest funding per student in the country, and we are not a poor province. I teach with 22 year old textbooks, two 8 year old computers, and crowded classrooms.

It didn't used to be this way. We have had the same provincial government for 13 years. When they came to power education was 40% of the budget! now it's 20%.

This is a struggle for public education. Like it is in many jurisdictions around the world.

I agree with the strike, though I think the timing was wrong, we should have waited until next September or October.


----------



## Crudblud

Went to see Richard Wilson in a performance (public dress rehearsal) of Beckett's _Krapp's Last Tape_ at the Crucible theatre last night. Aside from what I would call an over-accentuation of comedy during the silent opening, it was a damn fine performance. Wilson really communicates the isolation and misery of Krapp, but also offers up an almost sprightly counter-performance as the voice of his younger self, though tinged with a sense of denial that tells of the man he is to become. The direction and set design are very well done, it's in the round and the set is a closed-in room, amplified, on a very slowly rotating platform, the use of light and sound to convey things not said is very effective.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

First big concert tonight at EMF. Gerard Schwarz will be conducting the 3 orchestras (one piece each) here as are a part of the festival, the faculty orchestra, and the 2 student orchestras. Including me.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> First big concert tonight at EMF. Gerard Schwarz will be conducting the 3 orchestras (one piece each) here as are a part of the festival, the faculty orchestra, and the 2 student orchestras. Including me.


I've been under the wand of Gerard Schwarz. Let us know how it goes. I remember lots of people complaining that he's hard to follow but I didn't have much trouble with it. He does tend to make lots of faces haha.


----------



## mirepoix

Being selfish with our time by making the most of our home life before we get busy/embark on different schedules again. Madame X has some work at the upcoming Commonwealth Games (and I won't laugh at her. No, nope, nosiree and nyet. Maybe.) And a friend of mine who is a drama teacher (while he's _resting between jobs_, of course...) is employing me to shoot a variety of stuff. Lazy days becoming crazy days. Ah, think of the money, just keep thinking of the money...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> I've been under the wand of Gerard Schwarz. Let us know how it goes. I remember lots of people complaining that he's hard to follow but I didn't have much trouble with it. He does tend to make lots of faces haha.


It went well! There was a flub here and there but it kept together just fine. It was Beethoven's Emperor Concerto that we were doing with a pianist on faculty. I didn't think Maestro Schwarz was hard to follow, except that his tempo was just slightly less comfortable than we were use to, putting us all on edge, and a few players would drag behind here and there. He's extremely authoritative (even intimidating) when he conducts. If he wants Fortissimo versus Forte, he'll definitely show that with gestures and eyes. He also seems to like breathing and making an embouchure along with the piece as if he's playing trumpet with us heh! Overall I'm glad to have had such an experience. Perhaps at the end of the festival I'll get some sort of picture with him, we'll see.


----------



## cwarchc

I've just got back after 2 wonderful weeks in the Scottish Highlands
No tv
No internet
No phones

Great weather
Fantastic isolation (apart from the small Spar shop, the nearest supermarket was 100 miles away)
Wonderful wildlife
A drop or two of the amber nectar
My idea of heaven (apart from the lack of music)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert tonight: Glinka's _Russlan & Ludmilla_ Overture, Rimsky-Korsakov's _Capriccio Espagnol_, and Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. I'm 2nd flute on the Glinka, and principal on the Stravo (!). Here goes one of the most exciting principal debuts I've ever done! 

Not celebrating the 4th of July with fireworks tomorrow  but instead watching a concert of my friends, and maybe celebration afterwards.

Sir James Galway comes on Saturday night for a concert.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Concert tonight: Glinka's _Russlan & Ludmilla_ Overture, Rimsky-Korsakov's _Capriccio Espagnol_, and Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. I'm 2nd flute on the Glinka, and principal on the Stravo (!). Here goes one of the most exciting principal debuts I've ever done!


Does the principal flute double on piccolo or alto in Rite? I forget the details.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HOLY CRAPPPP!!!

I don't have words. Maybe tomorrow I'll say something more coherent.

But I'm pretty sure I'm doing something right in my life right now.

@Mahlerian nope, Flute 1 only does flute. 5 parts total: 2 flutes, 3rd flute (piccolo 2), piccolo 1, alto flute.


----------



## Vaneyes

I just ate a few Wasabi peanuts. Maybe I should also put that accomplishment on the dining thread. Not, What's for dinner? thread. An appie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> HOLY CRAPPPP!!!
> 
> I don't have words. Maybe tomorrow I'll say something more coherent.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I'm doing something right in my life right now.
> 
> @Mahlerian nope, Flute 1 only does flute. 5 parts total: 2 flutes, 3rd flute (piccolo 2), piccolo 1, alto flute.


I'll bet there's food outside your door. Life is good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *Sir *James Galway comes on Saturday night for a concert.


That man's a Sir? The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> I'll bet there's food outside your door. Life is good.


The Rite of Spring was incredible. The vast majority of the piece was heightened with a faster tempo than we usually rehearsed. Whether that was nerves of the players or the conductor just really wanted to push us like that, I'm not sure. Either way, it REALLY paid off!!! If we were a lesser skilled group, we could have gone out of control, but we didn't! Borderline chaos is the way to go, haha! The beast was SLAIN! Take THAT Stravo! So much cheering from the audience for all the soloists too! All the faculty came back stage and were raving to us about how happy they were. 

Happy 4th to all my fellow Americans on this forum! :cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy 4th to all my fellow Americans on this forum! :cheers:


Happy 4th to you and to all your fellow Americans! :cheers:


----------



## Mahlerian

SiegendesLicht said:


> Huilunsoittaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow Americans on this forum! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to you and to all your fellow Americans! :cheers:
Click to expand...

Sharing another beer with all of my fellow classical music lovers for the 4th! Because seeing all of these synchronized animations is both creepy and fascinating... :cheers:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Best wishes for the 4th!


----------



## violadude

Hangin with member Clavichorder today.


----------



## Novelette

violadude said:


> Hangin with member Clavichorder today.


TC Member get-together! Neato! :cheers:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Since I started to play the recorder, my neighbor started to play the piano after a long time without playing it. Almost everytime I'm playing my recorder, he plays the piano too. I don't know what's the matter with him. I'm playing for my own enjoyment nothing more. I'm wondering how he will react when I'll start to play the clarinet, he really will have serious competition, haha.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Since I started to play the recorder, my neighbor started to play the piano after a long time without playing it. Almost everytime I'm playing my recorder, he plays the piano too. I don't know what's the matter with him. I'm playing for my own enjoyment nothing more. I'm wondering how he will react when I'll start to play the clarinet, he really will have serious competition, haha.


Trying to drown you out? :devil:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Trying to drown you out? :devil:


I'll drown him out first, haha. :devil:


----------



## LancsMan

I nearly made a bad mistake today. I'm almost totally oblivious to sporting events, and seeing it was a reasonable weather forecast I thought I'd head off to the Yorkshire Dales for a hike. Luckily at the last minute I heard that The Tour de France was taking over much of the Yorkshire Dales. So I abandoned the hike and watched some of the proceedings on the TV. They even flew the camera helicopter over part of my intended hiking route!


----------



## cwarchc

My youngest graduated from Uni on weds
Had to go and play the proud dad


----------



## cwarchc

He was extremely lucky and managed to spend 4 years studying in the ancient city of aquae sulis
This is a pic taken on my phone, it is Bath Abbey, where they held the celebration


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Soooo... Hufflepuff?


----------



## violadude

Novelette said:


> TC Member get-together! Neato! :cheers:


We had dim-sum and gelato.















And chatted about music, of course.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Had a weekend in a tiny town an hour from where I live. When I was there, I went up a mountain and saw snow.


----------



## Guest

100% of my students passed the AP English Literature exam! (The national average was 55%...)


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> 100% of my students passed the AP English Literature exam! (The national average was 55%...)










Congratulations to you and to your students. You obviously inspired them.


----------



## Guest

Thank you! We all worked very hard.


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> 100% of my students passed the AP English Literature exam! (The national average was 55%...)


That's great news. Well done for you and your students.


----------



## senza sordino

My teaching year ended with a strike and it hasn't been resolved. We are now on summer holidays, but still striking. Don't bother asking, because I'm not sure how this works either. I don't get paid for the two summer months anyway. And I'm not sure what happens in September. 

Another thing that happens in my life is renovation and decoration. I have spent the last 18 months slowly renovating and decorating my entire two bedroom apartment. My current task is to paint the window frames and window sills, then re caulk. Though this is a bit tough right now because it's hot. Yes, it does occasionally get hot here in the great white north. 

I have a new bathroom and kitchen, painted four rooms, switched bedrooms, new furniture. Some of this I should have done years ago. Oh well. I still have some baseboard to finish. I will put a frame around all the windows, to finish them off nicely. Then the laundry room. Honestly, probably another year before it's all finished.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> My teaching year ended with a strike and it hasn't been resolved. We are now on summer holidays, but still striking. Don't bother asking, because I'm not sure how this works either. I don't get paid for the two summer months anyway. And I'm not sure what happens in September.


Ouch--that's ugly. I don't think my district has ever gone on strike...at least not in the 24 years that I've taught in it. I'm surprised since until this year we hadn't even had a cost of living increase in over 8 years! (The district granted us a whopping 2% this year...) Don't states/countries realize that few things are more important than a good education? Oh, don't get me started! Anyway, I hope your situation works out for you.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'll drown him out first, haha. :devil:


I'm sorry. Was that you? :tiphat:


----------



## jani

My last five days have been amazing, finally a person whom i wanted to meet for a longtime (six months) and she have been wanting to meet me were able to meet. Basically spent five days with her showing places around Helsinki and having fun.
She had to leave back home today,after we said goodbyes on the airport, i knew that it was gonna happen, i am very thankful for the time we were able to spent together. Of course we both are gonna keep in contact since we are very close but still feeling sad ( sad is not probably the best word). It's a situation were we have a great and very unique chemistry but not being able to spend time face to face after the five days makes me feel that way but still i am very thankful from all of it.


----------



## Radames

I'm bedridden by pain and can't get a doctor to tell me what it is or how to treat it. I've been to 5 doctors. Can't go to concerts, can't work. Maybe I should try a which doctor?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Radames said:


> I'm bedridden by pain and can't get a doctor to tell me what it is or how to treat it. I've been to 5 doctors. Can't go to concerts, can't work. Maybe I should try a which doctor?


Oh dear, I hope it's not too serious! And if it is serious, that it be diagnosed right away and treated!

Currently having some inner turmoil about a chair placement audition today, mostly profound confusion and mild frustration, but not that bitter which surprises me all the more. I just feel too tired to rant about it. It was simply a very unexpected result by everyone I think. Remembering the good things that I already have and being grateful comforts me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Went out with my girlfriend, saw a movie with my younger sisters, bought new guitar strings, got a haircut and some CDs


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Radames said:


> I'm bedridden by pain and can't get a doctor to tell me what it is or how to treat it. I've been to 5 doctors. Can't go to concerts, can't work. Maybe I should try a which doctor?


That is dreadful news! I really hope you find out what it is soon. 
Chinese herbal medicine has never failed me, just a suggestion just in case.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> My last five days have been amazing, finally a person whom i wanted to meet for a longtime (six months) and she have been wanting to meet me were able to meet. Basically spent five days with her showing places around Helsinki and having fun.
> She had to leave back home today,after we said goodbyes on the airport, i knew that it was gonna happen, i am very thankful for the time we were able to spent together. Of course we both are gonna keep in contact since we are very close but still feeling sad ( sad is not probably the best word). It's a situation were we have a great and very unique chemistry but not being able to spend time face to face after the five days makes me feel that way but still i am very thankful from all of it.


I know exactly what you feel. Long distance relationships can be very great and very sad. How far is her home from you?


----------



## Radames

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh dear, I hope it's not too serious! And if it is serious, that it be diagnosed right away and treated!





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That is dreadful news! I really hope you find out what it is soon.
> Chinese herbal medicine has never failed me, just a suggestion just in case.


Looks like it could be a pinched nerve in the shoulder. The doc I saw 2 weeks ago didn't even return my #$#$ing phone call. Next week I have an appointment with the first orthopedic surgeon I called over 2 months ago. If he doesn't pan out I may try acupuncture.


----------



## cwarchc

Should find out tomorrow if I still have a job
They are making 5 of my team redundant


----------



## cwarchc

Well good news
I get to keep my job, for the moment


----------



## Weston

Phone conversation I had today:

_"Please state clearly how we can help you . . ."_

Well, we received this check in our office and we deposited it but I don't know where it should have gone or how to apply it.
_
"Please state clearly how we can help you . . ."_

Umm - refund check?
_
"I didn't quite get that. Please state clearly how we can help you . . ."_

I need help with a refund check.

_"You said 'I need to check my account balance." Is this correct?"_

I need remittance advice.

_"Please say or key your account number so I can better assist you."_

I don't have an account number! You sent me a check. Why?

_"You said 'I need to check my account balance." Is this correct?"_

Is there a human I can speak with?
_
"I didn't quite catch that. Please wait a moment while I get an operator on the line."_

Thank you!

--pause--

_"Halloo. Theesif Mithsshra ma ca-aaah. Me-eye-ell dyoo?"_


----------



## Radames

cwarchc said:


> Well good news
> I get to keep my job, for the moment


Good. I got downsized back in 2010. Got another job after 6 months.


----------



## Piwikiwi

189 of my fellow countrymen died yesterday. I still have a hard time believing it and I hope that thise responsible will be brought to justice


----------



## Weston

Piwikiwi said:


> 189 of my fellow countrymen died yesterday. I still have a hard time believing it and I hope that thise responsible will be brought to justice


I too am sick and tired of the stupid primitive violence in this world. May we all find solace and dignity in the midst of barbarism.


----------



## senza sordino

Tomorrow I'll be going to music camp for one week here on the west coast. Then when I return I'll be travelling to Europe for five weeks. So I will not be around much for a while. But I'll be back in September. See you later.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I know exactly what you feel. Long distance relationships can be very great and very sad. How far is her home from you?


She lives on Russia.


----------



## mirepoix

We're entering a period of _"Okay, I might see you in the kitchen late on Friday, near midnight?"_ - both of us have a lot of work over the next few weeks.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> She lives on Russia.


Well, good luck in your relationship, just be careful. Make sure she loves you, not your European citizenship.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, good luck in your relationship, just be careful. Make sure she loves you, not your European citizenship.


It's not a relationship, it's very hard to explain.
Best way to say it is that it's two people enjoy each others company and do intimate stuff but don't have intentions to have a "traditional relationship".


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> It's not a relationship, it's very hard to explain.
> Best way to say it is that it's two people enjoy each others company and do intimate stuff but don't have intentions to have a "traditional relationship".


I believe the common terminology is "**** buddy".


----------



## PetrB

senza sordino said:


> tomorrow i'll be going to music camp for one week here on the west coast. Then when i return i'll be travelling to europe for five weeks. So i will not be around much for a while. But i'll be back in september. See you later.


have a great time, camp _and_ europe!


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The Rite of Spring was incredible. The vast majority of the piece was heightened with a faster tempo than we usually rehearsed. Whether that was nerves of the players or the conductor just really wanted to push us like that, I'm not sure. Either way, it REALLY paid off!!! If we were a lesser skilled group, we could have gone out of control, but we didn't! Borderline chaos is the way to go, haha! The beast was SLAIN! Take THAT Stravo! So much cheering from the audience for all the soloists too! All the faculty came back stage and were raving to us about how happy they were.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow Americans on this forum! :cheers:


Brilliant! Safe performances are deathly; too edgy and no one, band or audience, are comfortable. _You all went for it!_


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> Hangin with member Clavichorder today.


zOMG a TC member actually _familiar_ with another TC member? That is just _bizarre!_


----------



## PetrB

cwarchc said:


> My youngest graduated from Uni on weds
> Had to go and play the proud dad
> View attachment 45961


Like you actually had to do any real acting... to you both: Congratulations!


----------



## EricABQ

Big day for me today. I work as an Air Force contractor with research satellites, and our new one is launching today out of Cape Canaveral (well, weather permitting it will launch today.)

Always a nervous day when a new satellite goes up for us. Because this one is going all the way out to the Geo belt, it will be about 7 hours after launch before we can try and talk to it. That will be a long, stressful 7 hours.

Two things I hope for today:

1. The rocket doesn't blow up.
2. The satellite turns on.


----------



## Piwikiwi

EricABQ said:


> Big day for me today. I work as an Air Force contractor with research satellites, and our new one is launching today out of Cape Canaveral (well, weather permitting it will launch today.)
> 
> Always a nervous day when a new satellite goes up for us. Because this one is going all the way out to the Geo belt, it will be about 7 hours after launch before we can try and talk to it. That will be a long, stressful 7 hours.
> 
> Two things I hope for today:
> 
> 1. The rocket doesn't blow up.
> 2. The satellite turns on.


Does geo belt has anything to do with a geostationary orbit? I hope my knowledge I learned from playing kerbal space program have left any impression.


----------



## EricABQ

Piwikiwi said:


> Does geo belt has anything to do with a geostationary orbit? I hope my knowledge I learned from playing kerbal space program have left any impression.


Yep, same thing.

If you are in to watching rockets launch, you can watch a live stream here: http://spaceflightnow.com/delta/d368/status.html

Weather permitting, she will go off at 7:03 pm EDT.

(I should point out that I'm not at the launch site, we take over once it reaches orbit.)


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ it all sounds cool and interesting. I hope it goes well.


----------



## EricABQ

Launch scrubbed for today due to some technical issue. That's too bad, because the weather looked good. Worse tomorrow, so I really wish they could have launched it today.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight is my last big concert of the festival: principal on Mother Goose Suite, and piccolo on Daphnis and Chloe Suite no. 2. My parents are coming down to watch! Tomorrow I'm also playing, but it's only to accompany a movement of a violin concerto (Tchaikovsky I), so tonight I consider it the grand finale. Super excited!


----------



## TxllxT

In Holland they're talking about this year becoming the warmest ever with temperatures reaching +2 degrees Celcius above normal every month since the winter. So every afternoon we're walking on one of the many North Sea beaches that stretch along our island :tiphat:


----------



## Radames

I got my shoulder pumped full of cortisone by 3 different docs. Now the pain is just bearable so I want to go back to work. But red tape red tape red tape - they are asking for more documentation from my doc that I am fit to work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TxllxT said:


> In Holland they're talking about this year becoming the warmest ever with temperatures reaching +2 degrees Celcius above normal every month since the winter. So every afternoon we're walking on one of the many North Sea beaches that stretch along our island :tiphat:


Looks like you're getting what we got in my area 2 years ago. But this summer we actually got the opposite of a heat wave, a polar vortex air mass that came down from Canada which is only suppose to do that in the winter.  led to temperatures 10-15 degrees fahrenheit below average. Considering it was a frigid winter, I guess its effects still remain.


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Looks like you're getting what we got in my area 2 years ago. But this summer we actually got the opposite of a heat wave, a polar vortex air mass that came down from Canada which is only suppose to do that in the winter.  led to temperatures 10-15 degrees fahrenheit below average. Considering it was a frigid winter, I guess its effects still remain.


----------



## clavichorder

I am going to Minnesota for a week. No internet. Books. Will be nice.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Well good news
> I get to keep my job, for the moment


Now you'll be doing five jobs, and they'll tell you "you're lucky to have a job", which is really five jobs. Just kidding, or am I?


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> I am going to Minnesota for a week. No internet. Books. Will be nice.


Say "hello" to lakes and turtles, and become one with nature.


----------



## Vaneyes

Radames said:


> I got my shoulder pumped full of cortisone by 3 different docs. Now the pain is just bearable so I want to go back to work. But red tape red tape red tape - they are asking for more documentation from my doc that I am fit to work.


Tell them you're fit to be tied in red tape. That'll do it.


----------



## EricABQ

About an hour from today's launch attempt. No technical issues this time but weather may be a problem.


----------



## EricABQ

No luck again. This time the Florida summer weather got us. 

Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Tonight is my last big concert of the festival: principal on Mother Goose Suite, and piccolo on Daphnis and Chloe Suite no. 2. My parents are coming down to watch! Tomorrow I'm also playing, but it's only to accompany a movement of a violin concerto (Tchaikovsky I), so tonight I consider it the grand finale. Super excited!


TOUCH DOWN!!! Both pieces I was in went great! We flutists were very proud of ourselves! All 8 of us at the festival played tonight in one piece or another, a very flutey concert!

Daphnis & Chloe Suite No. 2 is now demystified. It's scary to listen to, but it's not really that bad to play. It's difficult, and sometimes harrowing especially for the principal, but in the end it's just fun, exhilarating and really rewarding. Piccolo part, check! Now I have all the other parts to try out sometime! Just like Rite of Spring, there are many opportunities to play a new role in the same piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

I just brushed my teeth?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> I just brushed my teeth?


Real teeth or dentures? :tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Real teeth or dentures? :tiphat:


Never ask a gentleman that, lol. Dentures are no fun.


----------



## EricABQ

Third time was not the charm. Thunder storms screwed us again. 

Slightly better weather forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## hpowders

My buddy Chase is visiting me for a week so his teacher "mom" can go on a cruise before the new semester commences.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 47451


I bought a clock from a MIG 23 today. Have to make a nice little console for it. Should go nicely next to the turntable in the livingroom so I can keep an eye on the time when listening to music. That has led to some problems in the past...euh no darling, dinner isn't ready...

These clocks are said to have Swiss mechanics, but I know that the Russians were great at replica's of good quality.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## aleazk

Jos said:


> View attachment 47451
> 
> 
> I bought a clock from a MIG 23 today. Have to make a nice little console for it. Should go nicely next to the turntable in the livingroom so I can keep an eye on the time when listening to music. That has led to some problems in the past...euh no darling, dinner isn't ready...
> 
> These clocks are said to have Swiss mechanics, but I know that the Russians were great at replica's of good quality.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Time flies!


----------



## EricABQ

And for the fourth day in a row, no lift off.

This is getting pretty old. The good news is no attempt tomorrow, so at least we can get a day off.


----------



## Guest

We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


Enjoy! They look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> View attachment 47448
> 
> 
> My buddy Chase is visiting me for a week so his teacher "mom" can go on a cruise before the new semester commences.





Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


Oh envy, envy (why isn't there a *green* emoticon?)....


----------



## hpowders

At this moment, I am exposing my buddy Chase to the Mendelssohn string quartets performed by the Pacifica Quartet. His response was to lick my face for several minutes. Not sure if he is expressing appreciation for my effort in attempting to fill in a cultural void or he is simply addicted to salt.

Nevertheless, I am cautiously considering Chase to be one of my few classical music convert success stories.


----------



## brianvds

Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


You mean of course that you have just been appointed as staff to two new bosses.


----------



## Guest

brianvds said:


> You mean of course that you have just been appointed as staff to two new bosses.


Yes, they've already started redecorating!










They stripped it bare!










We have to keep them separated from our 9 year old cat and slowly introduce them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Good luck. Our attempts to introduce kittens to our old cat had decidedly mixed results. This was one of the better days!


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Good luck. Our attempts to introduce kittens to our old cat had decidedly mixed results. This was one of the better days!
> 
> View attachment 47499


Interesting boot. Do you ride Harleys?


----------



## Ingélou

Wood said:


> Interesting boot. Do you ride Harleys?


Unless it's another feline cunningly disguised???


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> Interesting boot. Do you ride Harleys?


Ah, no. My daughter's boot. She's not a Harley rider either*. She was an art student, until last Monday when she graduated.

*So far as I know...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Unless it's another feline cunningly disguised???


This we have tried, but not yet perfected...


----------



## Guest

We are keeping them in the hall bathroom and put a towel on the floor (on the outside of the door) to keep their inquisitive little paws to themselves. So far, the older cat sometimes sits in front of the door and hisses and growls a bit when she hears them playing around. After about a week of total isolation, we'll put them in the kitchen for a while so she can see them behind a sliding glass door. Then the next week perhaps a "meet and greet" session.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ah, no. My daughter's boot. She's not a Harley rider either*. She was an art student, until last Monday when she graduated.
> 
> *So far as I know...


Pity.

I had this vision of you pootling around the lanes of Lancashire on an Electraglide with your current listening choices blaring out of the speakers.....


----------



## Radames

EricABQ said:


> And for the fourth day in a row, no lift off.
> 
> This is getting pretty old. The good news is no attempt tomorrow, so at least we can get a day off.


Good. A day of rest will clear your head. Don't get frustrated!


----------



## EricABQ

Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


The one on the right is going to be trouble.

It shows in the eyes.


----------



## Guest

EricABQ said:


> The one on the right is going to be trouble.
> 
> It shows in the eyes.


Figures...that's Lucy! (Ethel is a polydactyl--all 4 four paws!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm back home where I belong now.  8 hours later, I arrived safely in my hometown and drank wine and ate pizza with my parents to my heart's content. _And guess who came to welcome me home while I was definitely inebriated?_? That's right! I mean seriously, who else but my _Ghost Lover?_ He arrived with his Violin Concerto op. 82, and boy, I've never enjoyed it as much as I did then while I was drinking some Pinot Noir! What a way to get in the mood!! I recalled his quote where he once said, "It's better that the audience be drunk and the musicians sober rather than the other way around." :lol: Honestly, if he said good-bye to me the way he did over a month ago the day I went to the festival, why not expect him to say welcome back to me now?? I'M TELLING YOU I'M HAUNTED! I'M THE HAPPIEST WOMAN ALIVE! 

I'm definitely still out of it while I type this, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't change anything in this post about it, haha!


----------



## TxllxT

Tomorrow we'll be flying to Saint Petersburg, Russia for the 2nd time. The longterm weather forecast looks good to excellent (27-30 degrees Celcius). Again we'll be visiting loads of big musea (Hermitage, Russian Museum), walk along Nevsky Prospect, the Neva & in the parks but there are also smaller attractions. I've read about the apartment of Dmitri Shostakovich, which has been turned into a private museum. Close to the Peter&Paul Fortress there is the museum-apartment (Art Nouveau) of Fyodor Chaliapin. By train we'll be going to Tsarskoye selo (, where the Romanov Czars have had two palaces) and to Pavlovsk. Probably we'll be doing Peterhof again (this time by bus) to visit the Upper garden.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TxllxT said:


> Tomorrow we'll be flying to Saint Petersburg, Russia for the 2nd time.


TAKE ME WITH YOUUUUUU! 

Anyhow, my Ghost Lover came over this afternoon again, bringing his music and all, and asked me for a dance. This doesn't happen often  because his Concert dances (outside of ballet) are very special treats. So we danced to his 2nd Concert Waltz which was just _divine_ (he prompted me to use that word lol). I guess he missed me a ton, so he had come again like he did yesterday. I guess he made up for the fact that I'm not going to Russia with you.

No life is more fortunate than mine, *sighs dreamily* ...


----------



## EricABQ

The countdown is now under an hour for our fifth attempt at a launch. Weather is iffy at the moment, but there is time to clear.

I would really like it to launch today because I have grown very weary of being obsessed with Cape Canaveral weather forecasts.


----------



## EricABQ

You can watch a live stream of the launch, with commentary, here: http://spaceflightnow.com/delta/d368/status.html


----------



## EricABQ

We're off, finally.

Now I get to go in to work for about 13 hours or so.


----------



## EricABQ

It's been a long time since I've worked a 12 hour over night shift, and it is exactly as awful as I remember it being.


----------



## EricABQ

Two days in and the satellite is alive and healthy.

For those who followed my launch saga, here are some snapshots of the launch that took five attempts to come about:

http://spaceflightnow.com/delta/d368/snapshots/index.html


----------



## Sonata

The new job is going wonderfully, a complete invigoration to my career. The drive is a bit longer, but that means I get longer music-listening stretches! Plus I start at 8:00 not 7:30 and I'm not overworked like I was at the previous office. My new boss is very intimidating but I have a great respect for him and think he will be a very good collaborating physician.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Recently I found a video which transformed me into what should be known as the epitome of fangirliness.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home). We had all been extremely worried about her not turning up in the last few blistering cold nights (she hated the cold) and we even bought her a new blanket on Saturday after she ran away. 

We said our final goodbyes to her and buried her in the backyard in her favourite box with her new blanket. She was going to turn one in a couple of weeks time. It has been an extremely sad event for me and my family. Lulu was a very very happy cat.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home). We had all been extremely worried about her not turning up in the last few blistering cold nights (she hated the cold) and we even bought her a new blanket on Saturday after she ran away.
> 
> We said our final goodbyes to her and buried her in the backyard in her favourite box with her new blanket. She was going to turn one in a couple of weeks time. It has been an extremely sad event for me and my family. Lulu was a very very happy cat.


Terribly sorry to hear that, you have my sympathies. Our old cat, Lizzie, had to be put down at the age of 16 after her breathing became obstructed by a tumour, but the loss of a pet is tragic no matter how long one has known them.


----------



## mirepoix

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home). We had all been extremely worried about her not turning up in the last few blistering cold nights (she hated the cold) and we even bought her a new blanket on Saturday after she ran away.
> 
> We said our final goodbyes to her and buried her in the backyard in her favourite box with her new blanket. She was going to turn one in a couple of weeks time. It has been an extremely sad event for me and my family. Lulu was a very very happy cat.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Levanda

Stop smoking for almost two months, don't had at all feel better, still try to fight against my pleasure of wine.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home). We had all been extremely worried about her not turning up in the last few blistering cold nights (she hated the cold) and we even bought her a new blanket on Saturday after she ran away.
> 
> We said our final goodbyes to her and buried her in the backyard in her favourite box with her new blanket. She was going to turn one in a couple of weeks time. It has been an extremely sad event for me and my family. Lulu was a very very happy cat.


I'm sorry to hear that. My 2 year old cat 'Grey' disappeared in January of this year. Very likely he died, but I never found the body. I still have a feeling of bitterness. Unfortunately, that's how this life is.


----------



## Cheyenne

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home).





aleazk said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My 2 year old cat 'Grey' disappeared in January of this year. Very likely he died, but I never found the body. I still have a feeling of bitterness. Unfortunately, that's how this life is.


Sorry to hear about your cats.



Levanda said:


> Stop smoking for almost two months, don't had at all feel better, still try to fight against my pleasure of wine.


Congratulations!

I finally framed my print of Hazlitt's self-portrait, which now proudly adorns my wall:


----------



## superhorn

This past July 25th , I had to go to the hospital again for laser surgery to fix a detached retina on my right eye . 
A different part of it was torn this time and I needed more work . This was a more serious procedure and it's
taking its time to heal , and my vision is still pretty fuzzy . I'm using a magnifying glass to help me read . 
The doctor had to put in what is called a "buckle " to fix the eye as well as putting gas in it , so I'm still experiencing some discomfort there ,
but tylenol seems to help somewhat . It's no fun at all ! My eye doctor says thaat retinas can become detached spontaneously ,
ewithout any physical trauma , and I was apparently just unlucky this time .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm sorry, CoAG, that's a very sad thing to happen. It's strange how animals can do that, but little do they know the consequences.



superhorn said:


> This past July 25th , I had to go to the hospital again for laser surgery to fix a detached retina on my right eye .
> A different part of it was torn this time and I needed more work . This was a more serious procedure and it's
> taking its time to heal , and my vision is still pretty fuzzy . I'm using a magnifying glass to help me read .
> The doctor had to put in what is called a "buckle " to fix the eye as well as putting gas in it , so I'm still experiencing some discomfort there ,
> but tylenol seems to help somewhat . It's no fun at all ! My eye doctor says thaat retinas can become detached spontaneously ,
> ewithout any physical trauma , and I was apparently just unlucky this time .


Oh no! Detached retinas are really scary things! That stuff is hard to fix, and takes a long time. An accompanist of mine several years ago had that problem, and they put little bubbles in her eye to actually keep the retina in place while it healed. She had to have her head turned to one side for several weeks.

I'm glad surgery was done, and I hope it heals completely.


----------



## Vaneyes

I brushed my teeth again (no dentures).


----------



## mirepoix

aleazk said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. My 2 year old cat 'Grey' disappeared in January of this year. Very likely he died, but I never found the body. I still have a feeling of bitterness. Unfortunately, that's how this life is.


Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lukecash12

Vaneyes said:


> I brushed my teeth again (no dentures).


Whether or not they're artificial, I'll bet my whites are more pearly than yours


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Recently I found a video which transformed me into what should be known as the epitome of fangirliness.


Thinking you have to be a pretty extreme fan, or inculcated since early childhood, to watch -- and listen -- to more than 20 seconds of that


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> Thinking you have to be a pretty extreme fan, or inculcated since early childhood, to watch -- and listen -- to more than 20 seconds of that


Oh I am an EXTREME fan!!!!!!!! Both of Frozen and Doctor Who :lol:

And btw, thank you people for your responses about Lulu. Sadness has intermingled with happiness.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh I just found out today that a composition of mine was played on our national classical music radio back in June....and I didn't find out until today when I googled my name.


----------



## clavichorder

In keeping with some of the sad posts, my old dog is going to be put down in a few days at age 16. He has had a very long decline, poor guy. Still, I don't understand why my emotions currently work the way they do, both in regards to him and in general. I won't know till it happens of course, but I don't feel terribly sad at his going, and maybe this is because I know it will be best for him and we've had him so long, but I'm afraid I'm cold hearted or something these days. When our kitten died when I was younger, I could barely withstand the grief. I don't know what experience(or puberty) has done to me, if it has hardened me to the tragedy of death more, or not. 

The thing that pains me the most by far right now has to do with unrequited love, and that is another post unto itself. I love my dog and I will probably miss him, but I'm not dreading with utter apprehension his death, though I do not like the thought of him going.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ I'm sure you're not 'cold hearted'. We all have different ways of dealing with things, and even then it can sometimes change at a moment's notice.
As for unrequited love...we've all been there at some point. But as with everything it eventually resolves itself and passes - regardless of the outcome - although being aware of that fact doesn't help at all while you're in the midst of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lukecash12 said:


> Whether or not they're artificial, I'll bet my whites are more pearly than yours


"Aw, c'mon now."


----------



## superhorn

The laser surgery for a detached retina is totally painless ; they give your local anesthesia and it's no big deal .
But thyere's still some discomfort in my eye which will take some time to clear up .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today's the day! I'm going to Chicago to the 2014 National Flute Association (NFA) Convention to perform in a mock audition competition which I've already placed in and will be rewarded in. Those are the best kinds of competitions, because when you've already won, it's exciting to find out how much you've won. I'm truly grateful for this experience. I also feel about the most prepared I've ever been for a competition, so I'm excited if my hard work will pay off. The truth is, I believe in a spiritual component to actually achieving what you want to achieve at the right time, which is faith, submission, and obedience tied into one. I'm performing the obedience part of it now just by going, because it is the right thing to go there and to withstand this test. The faith part is to trust that God will be with me in the whole situation, and that he will grant me favor of the judges as He deems fit. Then there is submission to the result, and gratitude with no regrets that way.

Signing out until Monday.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Our cat Lulu ran away from home a few nights ago on the coldest day of the year where I am. It was only today that she was found dead by one of our neighbours under their car who had been away for the weekend (they left that car at home). We had all been extremely worried about her not turning up in the last few blistering cold nights (she hated the cold) and we even bought her a new blanket on Saturday after she ran away.
> 
> We said our final goodbyes to her and buried her in the backyard in her favourite box with her new blanket. She was going to turn one in a couple of weeks time. It has been an extremely sad event for me and my family. Lulu was a very very happy cat.


I'm so sorry. We had to put down one of our beloved cats in January--losing a loved one, regardless of species, is always hard.


----------



## Guest

Duplicate...never mind!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just had the funniest conversation with my girlfriend......people might roll their eyes at hearing about bf/gf texting stories but I was just recently the victim of this practical joke. 
She came home after going to the city and told me that she went out for dinner and walked around the city for a bit. 
With a guy. 
Who is slightly older than her. 
And payed for her food. 
And then she said "it was practically a date."

Although (with my egotism) I know that she wouldn't pick any guy other than me 
So I found to uncharacteristic of her and got slight feelings of jealously. 

First thing I would do is find out where she knows the guy from....so I drilled her with questions :lol: and the only information I got was that she hadn't seen him for a while but has known him for a long time. From my point of view, I simply saw this as just a nice gesture and good time to catch up but the word "date" is always a little unnerving for me. So I did what I felt was the right way to approach this and remained my calm, happy and accepting self who really wanted to find out who this guy was. 

After more than two hours of trying to get the info I wanted I finally found out that the guy was......


*drumroll*

Her eldest brother :lol:
And everything cryptic answer she gave me was entirely truthful!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm trying to listen Michelangeli playing the piano, but my mom came to rest in my bedroom and she's putting horrible music in loud volume. Now the neighbors will think that I listen that music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm trying to listen Michelangeli playing the piano, but my mom came to rest in my bedroom and she's putting horrible music in loud volume. Now the neighbors will think that I listen that music.


Oh dear, I know how that feels! As a remedy I often will put on something very loud and make sure the window is wide open.....Mahler's 6th for example, or Jacobs conducting Don Giovanni.


----------



## mirepoix

My girlfriend and my dearest friend/arch nemesis and myself had planned to go out to dinner tonight. We were going to get dressed up and make a real evening of it, because none of us have work tomorrow. However the plan has changed. Instead, my friend is bringing in fish suppers which we will eat straight from the paper, using our fingers. Madame is going sans makeup (a bare face!) and I won't be shaving. It'll all be very humble and peasant-like. There's talk of playing either Scrabble or Monopoly, although my friend takes the latter too seriously and it usually results in him taking his board and going home - although not before I've punched him in the back of the head when no one is looking, of course.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mirepoix said:


> My girlfriend and my dearest friend/arch nemesis and myself had planned to go out to dinner tonight. We were going to get dressed up and make a real evening of it, because none of us have work tomorrow. However the plan has changed. Instead, my friend is bringing in fish suppers which we will eat straight from the paper, using our fingers. Madame is going sans makeup (a bare face!) and I won't be shaving. It'll all be very humble and peasant-like. There's talk of playing either Scrabble or Monopoly, although my friend takes the latter too seriously and it usually results in him taking his board and going home - although not before I've punched him in the back of the head when no one is looking, of course.


Oh boy, sounds like a fun evening!!!


----------



## mirepoix

Ah, I got wiped out in the early stages of Monopoly - my quest for reducing social deprivation while providing affordable housing with hot tubs failed yet again... Slim McSashay and Horace Wimp ganged up on me from the outset and it was all over. 
However, revenge was mine and their pact soon failed; there was pouting, a failed seduction, a tantrum, breath holding, a tiny foot was stomped, a blanket stolen, someone called someone else a 'poopy pants', and I think a crayon was eaten.
But I love them both. _And_ my fish supper was great


----------



## hpowders

^^^All's well that ends well!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ yes, it does. And with the added bonus of about half an hour ago of seeing a slightly tipsy Madam sit down in front of the mirror and proceed to take her makeup off...and then it slowly occurring to her she wasn't wearing any in the first place!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh I just found out today that a composition of mine was played on our national classical music radio back in June....and I didn't find out until today when I googled my name.


It happened again! But this time my dad caught them in the act when in the car this afternoon!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It happened again! But this time my dad caught them in the act when in the car this afternoon!


And can we hear it, do you have a link? Anyway, congratulations. That's quite something considering your age.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> And can we hear it, do you have a link? Anyway, congratulations. That's quite something considering your age.


I sent you a pm with details


----------



## mirepoix

The weather forecast is poor. 'Weather warnings' have been issued. But we have no work for a couple of days. So we're planning to become hermits for a while. That means we're going out now to stock up on fresh fruit and veg, dairy produce, wine with ideas above its station, and toilet paper. You can never have enough toilet paper.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ update: we bought what we needed (including a lovely Brie de Melun) and plenty of toilet paper; 'Buy one pack of 12 and get another pack half price' - hold me back! So now if the weather gets worse I can sell individual rolls of it at an outrageous profit! Then, maybe we can afford to retire to the Isle of hpowders. _There goes the neighbourhood etc._


----------



## hpowders

^^^It had better be _Premium_ toilet paper and plenty of it...and that's just for the down payment.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ I will have you know I'd rather eat three day old bread than purchase anything less than _Premium_ toilet paper.
As for "the down payment" - you'll get the balance in the form of a roll and square sausage, fried egg, and tattie scone *and you will like it.*


----------



## hpowders

^^^ Five seconds in the microwave make(s) (depending on your continent) 3 day old bread as good as new.

I'm not that good at taking orders. You realize I am the middleweight champion of my house.
The dog came in second. It wasn't really close. His bark is indeed bigger than his bite.


----------



## mirepoix

That sounds like a mismatch. Although he'd probably take advantage of it and punch below the belt anyway...

I'm aware of the microwave/bread thing, yes. Ah, the good old days when I often had to coax life back into a slice of mottled blueish-green cardboard carbohydrates...


----------



## hpowders

The only problem is the bread can get a bit soggy if you over-microwave. I buy frozen French dinner rolls, pop 'em in the oven for around 12 minutes and they come out great. I refrigerate the ones I don't finish (I'm in training) and after 10 seconds each in the microwave, the rolls taste fine again.

The dog in my avatar can only punch below the ankles. He's such a tiny little thing. Hard to believe how much food he can actually consume. He seems to have self-control issues.


----------



## mirepoix

Today we bought a French boule and a pain de mie(?) which we'll never get through, so the microwave looks like it'll be in use for at least some of it.

Dogs: yes, they can really get under your skin, can't they? I've had relationships in the past where I've relatively easily split up with a partner, but had more difficulty saying goodbye to the pets. But you said you see that dog ('Chance'? 'Chase'?) a couple of times a year, yes? That's pretty good.


----------



## hpowders

Funny. My mom used to call me a pain de mie ****.

I love that dog, but I do wish he would walk himself. I mean, it's not exactly rocket science.

Yes. The dog answers to "Chase" as well as "Ya wanna eat??!!" "Ya wanna go bye bye??!!!"


----------



## Ingélou

He *could* walk himself, but being a caring and intelligent canine, he wouldn't wish to deprive you of the benefits of exercise and stress therapy...


----------



## hpowders

Yes! On that point, dogs and doctors agree!!!

I do hope that if my first choice is not granted, to be reincarnated as another human, I can come back as a cute little dog. What a great racket!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Back from Chicago! What a trip! It was so worth going there! I was mostly pent up in the hotel, but it was great to be there, and I listened to a lot of concerts and talks and such. I did the Competition which I did very well in, and I pleased a lot of people. It was followed by a masterclass with this teacher who's at my school and he really liked how I played, and since he was in a good mood, I asked him if he would do some of my Grad School letters of recommendation and he said yes!! 

There was a mishap that happened with this competition, however, which I will not say here for the sake of the honor of the NFA, and I will only say that I made a very nice amount of money with my great performance.


----------



## mirepoix

Well, the wind's definitely getting up... The leaves on the tree across the road have stopped shimmering and are now shifting as one. Even the traffic down at the main road sounds like it's moving faster, as if people are in more of a hurry to get home. I hope all dogs and cats are safely warm inside somewhere. As for us, we're about to watch a film titled 'I'll follow you down'. This is not my choice of film.


----------



## clavichorder

We put my dog to sleep yesterday evening at our house(we called someone). He was certainly ready, as he was in a lot of pain and confusion for much of his last weeks. He had a very peaceful passing. My younger brother and I carried him in a stretcher to be taken off and cremated. I didn't think I would cry but I did. He was 16 and a half years old, I can't believe he made it that long. A link to my childhood has essentially been severed with his passing. But it seemed he was more than ready, and he had a "death with dignity." Rest in peace, Kyle.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Varick

clavichorder said:


> We put my dog to sleep yesterday evening at our house(we called someone). He was certainly ready, as he was in a lot of pain and confusion for much of his last weeks. He had a very peaceful passing. My younger brother and I carried him in a stretcher to be taken off and cremated. I didn't think I would cry but I did. He was 16 and a half years old, I can't believe he made it that long. A link to my childhood has essentially been severed with his passing. But it seemed he was more than ready, and he had a "death with dignity." Rest in peace, Kyle.


Very sorry for your loss. 16-1/2 years is a good life for a dog. It's like losing a family member. Every time one of my dogs has died I bawled like a baby. We give them our spare time, our spare energy, our spare food, our spare affection, our spare space, and in return, they give us their all. They truly are our greatest friends.

V


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry for your loss, clavichorder. We love dogs and when it's time to say goodbye, it is heartbreaking.


----------



## hpowders

That's always tough. Add my sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry for your loss. Having recently put down a beloved cat, I know how hard it is. He sounds as if he were well loved.


----------



## Sonata

Sorry for the loss of your pets, to the both of you


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we ought to have flown from Tallinn, Estonia to Amsterdam. Instead of this we experienced an emergency landing with our plane (Estonian Airways) having got a flat tyre (one of the four under the wings) during take-off. In Estonia we became (local) world news with crowds of people watching how the plane touched down on the tarmac and how the firemen brought out their white sea of foam to prevent the tyres from burning. No fire broke out and the plane safely returned to its base on its own. The boss of Estonian Airways personally offered the passengers the choice of staying the night in Tallinn or take a new flight to Amsterdam by midnight. We choose to stay in Tallinn and were brought to a Soviet variant of Hilton hotels. Early in the morning by sunrise we walked to the airport and came to Amsterdam healthy & safe. But one calamity never comes alone: my luggage didn't want to arrive in the baggage hall. Probably it got mixed up in the transfer baggage to other destinations...

All in all we look back on a 16 days holiday full of mesmerizing beauty in Saint Petersburg. Last year we walked there 11 days with everyday being full of new discoveries. This time we didn't repeat anything of the sights we visited last year. Saint Petersburg really is Большой!


----------



## mirepoix

I received a gift from my girlfriend.









The contents are from the 1940's. And in their own way they're quite charming.

Shazam!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

My music teacher said that I'll start to learn to play the clarinet in two weeks. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> My music teacher said that I'll start to learn to play the clarinet in two weeks. I'm so excited!!!


Good! Buy plenty of reeds.


----------



## Novelette

The inundation with nonstop work has now officially begun.

Must therefore focus on that. Will return in Spring, 2015.

My very best, etc.
- N.


----------



## cwarchc

Proud dad time again
The youngest has just been accepted on a phd research project in Edinburgh


----------



## Lukecash12

So I go camping and fishing for a few days this past weekend, and while we're out on the paddleboat fishing I ask Kenny if he's got some sunscreen. He hands me the bottle and the damned thing is empty, and it takes us hours to paddle back. Now it's three days later and I'm still blistered up and miserable.


----------



## mirepoix

In the greater scheme of things it matters not a jot. But... Today I completed a one arm pull up. Years ago I could perform them regularly, but I thought those days had gone forever. I'd been working towards it since about the middle of February and throughout I always had my age in the back of my mind. However I just kept going and so eventually got my reward. I know I'll need to give up all that stuff one day, but right now I feel great. And although successfully completing it was fulfilling, as ever_ 'the journey is more important than the destination'_.

e: I want to add that I believe it's a good example of how we can achieve more than we might believe ourselves capable of, no matter the field or area it's in. Never underestimate yourself.

(Okay that's enough positivity for one day. And now, back to dourness.)


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> In the greater scheme of things it matters not a jot. But... Today I completed a one arm pull up


Wow Mirepoix, that is impressive. Last time I could do that is sooo long ago.
Just out of curiousity : do you pull up with an "inward" grip or an "outward" iykwim ? 
As you've said, it doesn't matter in the greater scheme, but I've never been able to do pull ups with an outward grip, let alone with one hand.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ Inward. I've always performed two handed pull ups (pronated grip) and the only time I use a supinated/inward grip is when training for the one hand.

There are many easy routes to performing a two handed pull up. I always suggest doing negatives - starting from the top, retracting the shoulder blades back, and then slowly lowering yourself. I think most people find difficulty because they're depending on their arms too much.
The only other thing I'll say is that I'm both short and relatively light and so that definitely works in my favour.

Everywhere you go there are doorframes, tree branches, scaffolding, children's playground equipment and even bus shelters to use. If you apply yourself and have patience you'll be able to perform a pull up with good form eventually. And it's very rewarding.


----------



## scratchgolf

Well, much has happened in my life recently and I'm not afraid to share. 

August 28th was my official retirement from the US Army. I completed 19 years, 1 month, and 1 day, to be exact. My request to finish my 20 years was denied for medical reasons but i'll be compensated handsomely. My wife also filed for divorce so I sold my home in Texas and have moved back to New York to be around my family. I have my sons with me and we're purchasing a new home very soon. If I recall correctly, there's a member here from Ithaca, NY and I'm 30 minutes south. I'm sure I'll be seeing you at numerous concerts at Ithaca College soon. My wife and I have discussed a reconciliation but it's very much up in the air. I'm 37 years old and free for the first time in my entire life. My time is my own and I answer to no one. It's a very wonderful feeling and I'm making the most of it. I probably have been drinking a little too much and smoking a few too many cigars but it's a phase that will pass. I've also been hiking, taking in nature, listening to massive amounts of new music, and raising my sons in a stable and loving environment. I must say, this new phase of my life is rewarding and exciting. I've also began writing and hope to publish by next Autumn. I have a few ties to the business and thankfully, an editor (I haven't seen the inside of a classroom in 20 years) so having the desire and the time to write is also an exciting prospect. To sum things up, I can honestly say, for the first time in a long time, I'm truly happy.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ good stuff. All the best to you.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Today I had my first clarinet lesson. I learned the basic stuff: breathing, correct posture and some fingering. I sucked a little in the beggining. I hope to improve.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ time and patience are valuable investments. Just keep moving forward - even if it's in tiny amounts at a time - and you'll get there.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Moving back to college tomorrow... it'll be bitter-sweet because it won't be the same. So many of my friends graduated last semester, so it's going to feel very empty. I'll gain new friends, yes, but the old ones were pretty special to me, the class that was a year older than me and who I knew for a full 3 years.

Anyhow, next week begins my graduate school application process! Getting the transcripts, letters of recommendation, and recordings together. At least my class load will be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Figleaf

Wow, good luck- from a fellow 37 year old aspiring writer!


----------



## Vaneyes

scratchgolf said:


> ....I'm truly happy.


scratchgolf, congrats on moving on. All the best.:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Kind of a crazy night for me. I went dancing which is something that before, I never did, but this is my second week doing it. I had a decent time, despite sucking so much at dancing and being extremely awkward. I think I danced with six different women, at any rate...

But that's not the weird part. I was walking home, and believe me, its a long walk. Well, there is this part where I walk around a lake, only I got lost and walked further then I should. I hadn't even realized this yet, when I stumbled upon an elderly man on his rear, scooting himself across his lawn. I asked him if he was alright, and he said he was having an awful time, so I helped him and called 911 just to make sure he was going to be okay. We made it to his front step(he was luckily just in front of his house, coming back from an event) and in the door and the people arrived, checked in on him, and deemed him okay. Then they left. I assumed they knew what they were doing, so I talked with him a bit more then left. 

I am glad that I stumbled upon him and was able to help. It seems almost providential that I would be lost on my way home and stumble upon him like that...strange. Whew!


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Clavichorder! ~~~


----------



## Taggart

Great fun. We finally decided to get rid of our TV because we don't watch it much any more. We called in and arranged to get it taken away. We got a phone call to say the van was on its way. The van arrived with one (elderly) driver. He nearly fell over when he saw the set. He'd been expecting a 32" LCD / flat screen set that he could have tucked under his arm. What he saw was a 32" CRT set about as broad as it's wide and weighing the proverbial ton. After much head scratching he pulled the van up the drive and parked by the front door where we wrestled the brute into the van. Didn't leave him much space for anything else.

Now if we want to watch TV it'll be on the computer.


----------



## Figleaf

Taggart said:


> Great fun. We finally decided to get rid of our TV because we don't watch it much any more...
> 
> Now if we want to watch TV it'll be on the computer.


Us too! Got rid of the TV and the landline a couple of months ago. Total expenditure on phone calls since: 70p on a payphone last week. I'd been agonising over the telly for ages- felt bad about depriving the kids- but they mostly watch YouTube anyway. TV mostly seems aimed at old people these days- they are welcome to it!!


----------



## Taggart

Figleaf said:


> Us too! Got rid of the TV and the landline a couple of months ago. Total expenditure on phone calls since: 70p on a payphone last week. I'd been agonising over the telly for ages- felt bad about depriving the kids- but they mostly watch YouTube anyway. TV mostly seems aimed at old people these days- they are welcome to it!!


Funny. We feel that most TV is aimed at the young.


----------



## Figleaf

Taggart said:


> Funny. We feel that most TV is aimed at the young.


LOL- those youngsters and their love of Songs of Praise/ Countryfile/ whatever cosy drama set in the 50s is currently showing on Sunday evenings. To be fair, the BBC does tend to talk to its viewers as if they were senile or babies- I suppose there's not much difference really.

At least I'm not subsidizing them any more!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Today I had my first clarinet lesson. I learned the basic stuff: breathing, correct posture and some fingering. I sucked a little in the beggining. I hope to improve.


Good!! Sounds like you learned in one lesson what I learned in a month, but I did learn some good politics along the way.


----------



## Levanda

Taggart said:


> Great fun. We finally decided to get rid of our TV because we don't watch it much any more. We called in and arranged to get it taken away. We got a phone call to say the van was on its way. The van arrived with one (elderly) driver. He nearly fell over when he saw the set. He'd been expecting a 32" LCD / flat screen set that he could have tucked under his arm. What he saw was a 32" CRT set about as broad as it's wide and weighing the proverbial ton. After much head scratching he pulled the van up the drive and parked by the front door where we wrestled the brute into the van. Didn't leave him much space for anything else.
> 
> Now if we want to watch TV it'll be on the computer.


I wish we could get of rid of monster TV but it would be problem for me I do like to watch old tv series from Soviet Union times and good classical music, operas is available for me in Russian ah my family members are like tv so much and oh dear my grand daughter she love tv which I am not happy about that.


----------



## senza sordino

We BC teachers are still on strike, at the beginning of the school year. We went on a full strike for the last two weeks of the school year in June. Nothing resolved over the summer. Now we are still on strike on what should have been the first day of the autumn return to school. We were on rotating strikes in May. I haven't had a full paycheque since early May. 

We are now making the national news of Canada, not just local and provincial news. There is no end in sight. 

The issues: class size and composition and wages. 

And now I found out today that the employer, the provincial government consider a teacher benefit as not only medical and dental, but also the teacher aides in the classroom who help students with learning disabilities, who are deaf, blind, and other physical disabilities. The government wants to cut our benefits. 

I'm tired of the entire thing.


----------



## Kopachris

It's only been since March I was last around here? Thought it had been longer. Guess I just can't stay away from you people (not that there's any reason to). 

In other news, I'll be using MediaWiki installed on my own server as a commonplace book to store and organize my thoughts and notes. And it has an extension to include LilyPond in the wiki markup!








(Three guesses what that^ is)

_Assuming the image will load--I set the wiki up to require a login, but I'm not sure if that extends to images, as well._


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> It's only been since March I was last around here? Thought it had been longer. Guess I just can't stay away from you people (not that there's any reason to).
> 
> In other news, I'll be using MediaWiki installed on my own server as a commonplace book to store and organize my thoughts and notes. And it has an extension to include LilyPond in the wiki markup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Three guesses what that^ is)
> 
> _Assuming the image will load--I set the wiki up to require a login, but I'm not sure if that extends to images, as well._


That's Frere Jaques or Bruder Martin.


----------



## Morimur

Had a severe panic attack yesterday. Feeling better this morning, but still have the dull (though, persistent) feeling that something terrible will happen. The extreme humidity doesn't help, either.


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> We BC teachers are still on strike, at the beginning of the school year. We went on a full strike for the last two weeks of the school year in June. Nothing resolved over the summer. Now we are still on strike on what should have been the first day of the autumn return to school. We were on rotating strikes in May. I haven't had a full paycheque since early May.
> 
> We are now making the national news of Canada, not just local and provincial news. There is no end in sight.
> 
> The issues: class size and composition and wages.
> 
> And now I found out today that the employer, the provincial government consider a teacher benefit as not only medical and dental, but also the teacher aides in the classroom who help students with learning disabilities, who are deaf, blind, and other physical disabilities. The government wants to cut our benefits.
> 
> I'm tired of the entire thing.


I feel for you. I've been through it several times. NYC tried to break my teacher's union by fining us 2 days pay for every day we were out on strike. So demeaning and stressful.


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Had a severe panic attack yesterday. Feeling better this morning, but still have the dull (though, persistent) feeling that something terrible will happen. The extreme humidity doesn't help, either.


 Read three pages of "Stupid Thread Ideas". Call me in the morning if not better. Pay the receptionist on the way out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kopachris said:


> (Three guesses what that^ is)


Mahler's First Symphony


----------



## violadude

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mahler's First Symphony


It has to be in a minor mode though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OH MY GOSHHHHH

I found one of the best biographies of Glazunov EVER. Except it's in German  But I know that when I start translating stuff, I'm gonna see an entirely new set of secrets about him!

But the pictures are AMAZING!! I HAVE to upload a few of them here (for those who are Russian fans in particular).

Rimsky-Korsakov is playing clarinet, and Glazunov playing the trumpet. They jammed together with, Stasov (his little drum with him) and those 2 other composers. Who would have thought? Glazunov was only like 18 when this was taken, and what poor posture! :lol:








And then this! His cat!








As stoic as him, no?


----------



## Guest

With a sad heart, and I don't mind admitting, tearful eyes, I had to surrender our kittens today back to the shelter. Our adult cat was just getting more and more stressed, to the point that she actively searched them out to attack, she started biting us (which she has never done), and she basically quit eating. Also, the kittens were terrified of her. We gave it six weeks, but we just couldn't take it anymore. So, we're back to a one-cat household.


----------



## Radames

Kontrapunctus said:


> With a sad heart, and I don't mind admitting, tearful eyes, I had to surrender our kittens today back to the shelter. Our adult cat was just getting more and more stressed, to the point that she actively searched them out to attack, she started biting us (which she has never done), and she basically quit eating. Also, the kittens were terrified of her. We gave it six weeks, but we just couldn't take it anymore. So, we're back to a one-cat household.


How many kittens? I wonder if my cat would like a kitten for company or if she would hate it.


----------



## Guest

We had two sisters.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aw, that's too bad. Maybe you can get some kittens again in the future when you no longer have the older cat.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Aw, that's too bad. Maybe you can get some kittens again in the future when you no longer have the older cat.


Thank you. Yes, we'll definitely get new kitties in the future.


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> With a sad heart, and I don't mind admitting, tearful eyes, I had to surrender our kittens today back to the shelter. Our adult cat was just getting more and more stressed, to the point that she actively searched them out to attack, she started biting us (which she has never done), and she basically quit eating. Also, the kittens were terrified of her. We gave it six weeks, but we just couldn't take it anymore. So, we're back to a one-cat household.


Always very tricky to introduce new cats into a household. Sorry it didn't work out. The kittens looked absolutely adorable and I can guess how heart rending it must have been to give them up.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Always very tricky to introduce new cats into a household. Sorry it didn't work out. The kittens looked absolutely adorable and I can guess how heart rending it must have been to give them up.


Thank you. I wish I could get the image out of my head of them staring up at me from the carrier as the shelter person took them away.  Yes, being so adorable should help them find new forever homes. (They are only about 3.5 months old, and the shelter has a no kill policy unless they are ill or violent.)


----------



## senza sordino

We teachers in British Columbia are still on strike. Three weeks of no school, two before the summer break and one after. We will not be back to work this coming week, so that will make four weeks. The teachers union offered binding arbitration and the government employer rejected it last night. Some of us haven't had a full paycheque since early May. We have made far more concessions than the government.

We took the government to court because they took away from our contract class size and class composition limits. The government lost twice, the courts saying they illegally stripped our contract. The government will not put back class size and composition limits into our contract, and they are holding fast to their stance. 

We teachers in BC are the lowest paid in the country. And here in BC funding per student is 10% below the national average. We are not a poor province. Our provincial politicians are among the highest paid in the country. The government wage offer is below the rate of inflation. 

Public funding to private schools has risen faster than funding to public schools. The premier's child attends the most expensive private school in Vancouver. 

My advice to all of you young people: don't go into teaching, especially if you are here in British Columbia.


----------



## cwarchc

Took the youngest to the train station, he's off upto Edinburgh to start a new, exciting part of his life, a few years research for his phd


----------



## LarryShone

Well tomorrow is my first proper day back at college, and I'm full of cold!
Last year I attended a one year level 2 Art and Design course, and I passed with 8 distinctions. 
I wanted to do a digital photography course next but I was unable to get funding for that, so I decided to do Art and Design level 3 instead, a 2 year course, the second year being photography based.


----------



## mirepoix

Girlfriend is off to London tomorrow. She'll be working there for about one week. Following that she'll be working for another week in Milan, and so I'm going to have this place to myself for a while. I've already started on my plans to use every single clean piece of cutlery and crockery and when that runs out to buy paper plates and plastic knives, forks and spoons. By the time she returns I'll have regressed to the age of 25, be freshly tattooed, have lowered the suspension on her car, be existing on Scotch pies, and in the habit of drinking beer in the shower. If you're in the vicinity feel free to stop by for a drink/party/brawl.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm sorry to say that John my husband ('Taggart') was taken seriously ill yesterday. He has acute pancreatitis, possibly related to gallstones; he is in hospital, and in pain. He'll be there for at least a week, and may have to have an operation. I am also worried because he has a lifelong serious kidney condition. He asked me to tell you about this, and I know you will wish him well. Please, if you do pray, will you pray for John, that he gets on well in hospital and makes a full recovery? Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Both of you are in my thoughts. A good friend of mine had a serious bout of pancreatitis and made a full recovery, so keep good thoughts and know that everything will be OK.


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart is Scottish and therefore by default is as hard as nails, and so I believe he will hammer this into submission.
Please keep us updated if and when possible. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Rhythm

I've a votive now that shines brightly for you and Taggart. I too will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Poor Taggart

I sincerely wish that he makes a full and speedy recovery. I also hope that you are ok as well - it can be really hard for the carers as well as the patients. Look after yourself ... and looK after John, too. Take care!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Had a severe panic attack yesterday. Feeling better this morning, but still have the dull (though, persistent) feeling that something terrible will happen. The extreme humidity doesn't help, either.


Frost! They can be awful - the first (that I remember) that I had was about 18 years ago - I couldn't find the frozen peas in the supermarket and just fell apart. I had to be led out of the shop by my partner and the next thing I remember properly was sitting in the car on the way home with a stinking headache. It sounds funny now, but they can be really debilitating .... please send me a private message if there is anything I can do the help, Lope!


----------



## Jos

@ Taggart and Ingelou,

Thinking of you, I wish you a speedy and full recovery.

All the best,
Jos


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> Girlfriend is off to London tomorrow. She'll be working there for about one week. Following that she'll be working for another week in Milan, and so I'm going to have this place to myself for a while. I've already started on my plans to use every single clean piece of cutlery and crockery and when that runs out to buy paper plates and plastic knives, forks and spoons. By the time she returns I'll have regressed to the age of 25, be freshly tattooed, have lowered the suspension on her car, be existing on Scotch pies, and in the habit of drinking beer in the shower. If you're in the vicinity feel free to stop by for a drink/party/brawl.


:lol::lol:

Have one on me, my friend.:cheers::cheers:

I do love my wife and children very much, but I also love having the house to myself (happens very sporadic).
Pretty much what you discribe. Enjoy !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## aimee

Taggart and Ingélou,

I am sorry to hear of this tough time for you. You're in my thoughts and prayers.
Best wishes for a quick recovery and good health.


----------



## LarryShone

Here's to a speedy recovery Taggart!


----------



## senza sordino

I hope Taggart makes a quick and full recovery. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Radames

Ingélou said:


> I'm sorry to say that John my husband ('Taggart') was taken seriously ill yesterday. He has acute pancreatitis, possibly related to gallstones; he is in hospital, and in pain. He'll be there for at least a week, and may have to have an operation. I am also worried because he has a lifelong serious kidney condition. He asked me to tell you about this, and I know you will wish him well. Please, if you do pray, will you pray for John, that he gets on well in hospital and makes a full recovery? Thank you.


I hope hope he gets well soon. Be sure to get multiple opinions. There are a lot of incompetent doctors. I had a doc diagnose me with a type 3 separated shoulder 20 years ago - but it was really a type 5 that should have had surgery right away. It never felt great after the separation and now even though I finally had surgery I am not sure I will ever be pain free.


----------



## omega

I hope that he will get on well and quickly come back, in perfect health, to his normal musical life. Our thoughts go to you both.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, everyone, for your kind messages/prayers. John had a CT scan late today, so we should know what the problem is tomorrow. He is out of pain, thank goodness, but still nauseous and can't settle with all the 'hospital noise' going on round him and all the tubes - he's on a saline drip. It looks as if the inflammation is beginning to subside as his 'readings' are improving. The nursing staff are very nice and everyone is doing their best for him. 
The TC members are very nice too.


----------



## cwarchc

Ingélou said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind messages/prayers. John had a CT scan late today, so we should know what the problem is tomorrow. He is out of pain, thank goodness, but still nauseous and can't settle with all the 'hospital noise' going on round him and all the tubes - he's on a saline drip. It looks as if the inflammation is beginning to subside as his 'readings' are improving. The nursing staff are very nice and everyone is doing their best for him.
> The TC members are very nice too.


Ingelou
Hope Taggart make a swift recovery soon
My thoughts are with you both


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind messages/prayers. John had a CT scan late today, so we should know what the problem is tomorrow. He is out of pain, thank goodness, but still nauseous and can't settle with all the 'hospital noise' going on round him and all the tubes - he's on a saline drip. It looks as if the inflammation is beginning to subside as his 'readings' are improving. The nursing staff are very nice and everyone is doing their best for him.
> The TC members are very nice too.


Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## LarryShone

We're all rooting for him!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I'm sorry to say that John my husband ('Taggart') was taken seriously ill yesterday. He has acute pancreatitis, possibly related to gallstones; he is in hospital, and in pain. He'll be there for at least a week, and may have to have an operation. I am also worried because he has a lifelong serious kidney condition. He asked me to tell you about this, and I know you will wish him well. Please, if you do pray, will you pray for John, that he gets on well in hospital and makes a full recovery? Thank you.


I just saw this. Of course I will be praying for him. Get well soon John!!!


----------



## Itullian

Ingélou said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind messages/prayers. John had a CT scan late today, so we should know what the problem is tomorrow. He is out of pain, thank goodness, but still nauseous and can't settle with all the 'hospital noise' going on round him and all the tubes - he's on a saline drip. It looks as if the inflammation is beginning to subside as his 'readings' are improving. The nursing staff are very nice and everyone is doing their best for him.
> The TC members are very nice too.


Thoughts and prayers for you and John.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, kind TC folk! The scan shows that John does have a gall stone stuck in the duct leading to the pancreas so he'll be having a tube-and-camera procedure on Friday to dislodge it. He'll then have some months to recover & have his gall bladder removed to prevent the problem cropping up again. He is better today & allowed water, but very cramped and tired from being bound to the bed with tubes & drips. He's already planning his return to the site though - he really misses you guys!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ Oh that sounds promising. Thanks for the update!

I hope the procedure goes well - coincidentally, my Mum went in today for the same procedure so I shall think of both the stone victims during the coming days.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, best wishes to you & your Mum, Hermit!


----------



## violadude

I have had a bladder infection for about a month  I was taking an anti-biotic that seemed to be working really well but as soon as I finished the treatment, the infection came back the very next day (with a vengeance too, I might add  )


----------



## Ingélou

How horrible for you, violadude. Bladder infections are notoriously difficult to knock on the head. Hope you manage to get the better of it soon and feel much, much better.


----------



## LarryShone

Feeling sick. Ive had a cold but its left me feeling like there's something sat on my chest. Feel hungry and sick at the same time!


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Yucky! Hope things improve...


----------



## LarryShone

Thanks Ingélou. Interestingly my phone put the accent over the e automatically!


----------



## mirepoix

Tonight my best friend/studio assistant/arch nemesis is meeting me in town. We're having dinner and then he's taking me to a social function of some sort. I appreciate him doing this for me - he's obviously trying to keep me occupied while my girlfriend is working in London - but at the earliest opportunity I'll still seek to punch him in the back of the head when no one is looking. It's the right thing to do.
Anyway, a 'party'. A party being held by 'young people' who will no doubt be listening to their 'beat music' including young ladies 'shaking their booty' and brazenly displaying 'bare shoulders' and perhaps even having 'rouged cheeks'. See? - I know the lingo of the street. So I'm sure I'm going to fit right in.


----------



## LarryShone

Parties. Ugh, my worst nightmare


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> Thanks, kind TC folk! The scan shows that John does have a gall stone stuck in the duct leading to the pancreas so he'll be having a tube-and-camera procedure on Friday to dislodge it. He'll then have some months to recover & have his gall bladder removed to prevent the problem cropping up again. He is better today & allowed water, but very cramped and tired from being bound to the bed with tubes & drips. He's already planning his return to the site though - he really misses you guys!


Just saw this (been away for a while). Best wishes for the procedure today. Hope it provides some relief till the problem can be solved. Let us know how things go.


----------



## violadude

LarryShone said:


> Parties. Ugh, my worst nightmare


Haha I always think I'm going to have fun at a party but then I just stand around not doing anything like an idiot, then inevitably head over to the snack table and spend the rest of the night there.


----------



## Kopachris

My Beethoven box set is here! Gonna start ripping 86 CDs tomorrow morning...


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> Just saw this (been away for a while). Best wishes for the procedure today. Hope it provides some relief till the problem can be solved. Let us know how things go.


Thank you for your kind message, Vesteralen :tiphat:, and thanks to everyone else who's posted their wishes, here or in private or visitor messages. John likes to hear of it, and it keeps me going to have such support. Thank you, amigos. :tiphat:

Update: The procedure was inconclusive because the doctors saw the gall stone blocking the duct, then lost sight of it again. However, they fitted a stent so the stone should pass naturally. They will know by the improvement in his blood readings. So he's remaining in hospital till next week, being monitored. If he doesn't improve, they will repeat the procedure next Tuesday.
This was a little disappointing, but I am heartened by John's looking much better this evening after being allowed to eat for the first time in six days - vegetable soup - and having a good sleep this afternoon. So here's hoping...


----------



## Cheyenne

LarryShone said:


> Parties. Ugh, my worst nightmare


You know, I was just today thinking I should throw another party -- the only thing about them I truly dislike is the awful music. If I throw one at my place at least I can replace the vague electronic noises with harmless hard rock or something less detestable to the ears!


----------



## LarryShone

Cheyenne said:


> You know, I was just today thinking I should throw another party -- the only thing about them I truly dislike is the awful music. If I throw one at my place at least I can replace the vague electronic noises with harmless hard rock or something less detestable to the ears!


Now, a party of like minded individuals all talking about proper music I could more than cope with. I just never get invited to those kind of parties. ..


----------



## Guest

I am very pleased to say that we retrieved our kittens from the shelter! They initially got adopted right away, but the family had a 5 year old, and they worried that he would be too rough with them. When we saw a post from the local shelter on Facebook about how sweet these two were, my wife and I decided it was a a sign and we had to get them back; our adult cat could just suck it up! We'll squirt her with water if she acts aggressively toward them.

It's so nice having them back.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My school's performing arts center is officially changing their name to something more classy sounding, and to inaugurate it, they are having a festival this whole weekend, which started yesterday. Tons of performances (some free, some ticketed) from the schools of music, dance, and theater. Guest artists from all around are coming to do stuff, some are even cross-over classical artists. The whole Pavilion (our name for the center of the building which is a lobby for 5 different performance venues) has been decorated with fancy lights and balloons, very chic and exciting. Then they're selling alcohol, fancy cheese trays, and desserts. Outside of the Pavilion in various places, small shops are set up to sell other things. The music library is selling all their old sheet music, books and recordings which they're getting rid of or they have doubles of, so I bought 3 CDs for $15. Scriabin, Ravel, and Poulenc.  The theater department also set up a Costume Shop where I looked around, and I bought a white blouse for $1.  It's good condition too! They had a few other things that were actually costumes (custom made) but also regular clothes. Last but not least, I bought a Margarita that was really good actually, the special-feature drink for the Festival. I was surprised it didn't give me much of a kick, but it was very tasty. The activities go well past midnight, turning the Pavilion into a dance party zone, but I decided to head back to my dorm with my goodies. I was here yesterday, but tomorrow and Sunday I will definitely go back and check more stuff out.

I love my school so much. <3


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Thank you for your kind message, Vesteralen :tiphat:, and thanks to everyone else who's posted their wishes, here or in private or visitor messages. John likes to hear of it, and it keeps me going to have such support. Thank you, amigos. :tiphat:
> 
> Update: The procedure was inconclusive because the doctors saw the gall stone blocking the duct, then lost sight of it again. However, they fitted a stent so the stone should pass naturally. They will know by the improvement in his blood readings. So he's remaining in hospital till next week, being monitored. If he doesn't improve, they will repeat the procedure next Tuesday.
> This was a little disappointing, but I am heartened by John's looking much better this evening after being allowed to eat for the first time in six days - vegetable soup - and having a good sleep this afternoon. So here's hoping...


That's good stuff. 
Remember to smuggle him in some whisky and cigars - even if he doesn't like whisky and cigars.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, mirepoix. :tiphat:
Doesn't like whisky & cigars? - As if!
But all the good things in life will be forbidden for a while. Never mind - being together at home again will be enough!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ I'm sure it will.
And although it has already been pointed out, remember that carers need to look after their own needs too. So keep yourself fed, hydrated, and rested as much as possible. If you do that then time and patience will see you the rest of the way through.


----------



## Crudblud

Submitted a short story to Structo literary magazine. Fully expecting rejection but will nonetheless be nervous for the next four weeks.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ that's the spirit - positivity all the way!
But in any case I hope it is accepted. And if its not, then the hell with them.


----------



## Ingélou

John ('Taggart') is out of hospital as his blood readings have returned to normal. He's very tired but otherwise feels fine & has gone to bed early. They'll recall him within six weeks to have his gall bladder removed so this never happens again.

:tiphat: Thank you, everyone, for all the messages & kind wishes & prayers. It will probably take Spouse a few days to get back on the forum, but I've told him all about your support & he is very appreciative.


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> My Beethoven box set is here! Gonna start ripping 86 CDs tomorrow morning...
> 
> Perotin, Ingélou and *Taggart* like this.


You're back! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou and I would like to say a great big










to everybody on the site for all the messages & kind wishes & prayers. They are very much appreciated.

After seven days in hospital, five of them without food, being poked, prodded and sampled at regular intervals, it's great to be back home! Although I'm feeling a lot better, I get tired very easily and will have to take things easy for a few days. Once I'm back to full health, the hospital will then take me back in and .... remove my gall bladder  Still, that should sort things out permanently.

Once again, thanks for all the kind wishes and prayers.


----------



## Guest

That's great news! (Well, aside from the pending surgery...) We're all so happy that you are doing better.


----------



## senza sordino

Still on strike as we are in week five. But early this morning a tentative deal was reached between the union and govt. I don't know the details yet, and we'll vote on Thursday when we do have the details. School might resume soon.


----------



## Kopachris

Good luck, senza! Stay strong!

In other news, finally done ripping all 86 CDs.


----------



## Radames

Taggart said:


> Once I'm back to full health, the hospital will then take me back in and .... remove my gall bladder  Still, that should sort things out permanently.


Will they take out any other parts while they are in there? Might as well get all the old worn out things removed while they're in there, eh?


----------



## Kopachris

Radames said:


> Will they take out any other parts while they are in there? Might as well get all the old worn out things removed while they're in there, eh?


Gall bladder, appendix; don't need these... half of a liver, one kidney, a lung...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I would like to say a great big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to everybody on the site for all the messages & kind wishes & prayers. They are very much appreciated.


Nice to see you back, Mr. Taggart, sir!


----------



## Vaneyes

Thinking of...


----------



## cwarchc

Getting the youngests stuff ready to take him upto Edinburgh on sat
He's managed to find accommodation in the very centre of the city, certainly wasn't thinking of "where's dad going to park":lol: 
Starts his phd, working for Cancer Research UK on monday


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to the Saturday "bio" food market ("green" or "organic" farm produce) just down the road from where I live. This weekend I'll be making (again) a "rustic" Italian starter plate of fresh cheese, salamis (goat, pheasant and boar) , smoked Black Forest ham, trout fillets and _bruschetta_. Sounds all very posh, but really it's simple peasant fare at slightly higher prices than supermarket mass-produced poison.


----------



## Vaneyes

As I was driving home last night worrying about all the crap going on

in Washington, Ottawa, London, Moscow, Ukraine, Syria, Libya, Iraq etc.
and at how the world was falling apart, I saw a yard sign that said:
NEED HELP?
CALL JESUS
1-800-005-3787
Out of curiosity and desperation, I did.
An hour later a Mexican showed up with a lawnmower.


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> An hour later a Mexican showed up with a lawnmower.


That was the true resurrection if there ever was one! 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

*In response to Vaneyes #7180 above*:

Of course, call Jésus! 
True story : I'm half hispanic, and I have an uncle called Jésus, lives in Madrid; with my auntie Dolores ("pain"). Imagine the fun I had as a kid telling friends I was going to see my uncle Jesus this summer.


----------



## violadude

Imagine if you were talking to someone in person and every time you responded with something like "oh really?" or "How so?", the word police came by and bopped you in the head and screamed at you to SAY MORE! cause your response was too short.

Ya, just think about it, TC programmers...


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> *In response to Vaneyes #7180 above*:
> 
> Of course, call Jésus!
> True story : I'm half hispanic, and I have an uncle called Jésus, lives in Madrid; with my auntie Dolores ("pain"). Imagine the fun I had as a kid telling friends I was going to see my uncle Jesus this summer.


I think first of *Jesus Alou* (72), born in Dominican Republic.


----------



## clavichorder

School starts this coming Wednesday after a long and semi productive/relaxing summer. I now know exactly what I need to do in order to get my AA and finally move on, with a years worth of school ahead of me. Getting serious now...

I am actually excited to be taking math this year. This is because I am under the delusion that I'll develop a knack for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> School starts this coming Wednesday after a long and semi productive/relaxing summer. I now know exactly what I need to do in order to get my *AA* and finally move on, with a years worth of school ahead of me. Getting serious now...
> 
> I am actually excited to be taking math this year. This is because I am under the delusion that I'll develop a knack for it.


Alcoholics Anonymous? Just kidding.


----------



## senza sordino

After five weeks of missed work, our strike is over. Some of us go back to work tomorrow (Friday) and students will be there on Monday. We got a meagre raise of 7% over five years and we haven't had a raise for the past four years. We'll still be the lowest paid teachers in the country. And the government will hire more teachers to relieve some of our workload and reduce class size. There are other more complicated aspects of the contract that I won't go into here.


----------



## Radames

senza sordino said:


> After five weeks of missed work, our strike is over. Some of us go back to work tomorrow (Friday) and students will be there on Monday. We got a meagre raise of 7% over five years and we haven't had a raise for the past four years. We'll still be the lowest paid teachers in the country. And the government will hire more teachers to relieve some of our workload and reduce class size. There are other more complicated aspects of the contract that I won't go into here.


I suffered through a 3% pay cut followed by a 4 year pay freeze. And that was after taking a new job that had lower pay due to not being allowed overtime. Just ended in July. At least the workload is not oppressive like it was in the last job.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Here's a tale of the century from me.

I will be playing in Kalinnikov's 1st Symphony (piccolo).

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helps to have good connections in my music school...


----------



## Lukecash12

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Today I had my first clarinet lesson. I learned the basic stuff: breathing, correct posture and some fingering. I sucked a little in the beggining. I hope to improve.


Don't worry we all suck in the beginning, that's just the way it is. Everything feels so foreign and you are using muscles which you probably didn't focus on that much before.


----------



## Weston

Evidently Joan Tower is to be composer in residence (for a week) at our university's School of Music during the third week of October. There's very little chance I'll get to meet her; they don't let me off the leash very often. But it's still pretty cool. Maybe I'll get to process an expense check or honorarium or some such for her.

Last spring it was Richard Danielpour. I didn't get to meet him either.


----------



## Ingélou

Tomorrow morning we finally get the new carpet laid in our lounge and will be able to move the chairs back in. For several weeks, while we redecorated & afterwards, we've been camping out in our own house, with armchairs in the computer room, and keyboards in the bedroom, and the piano in the hall. It will be nice to have a room dedicated to relaxation again. We have decided not to renew the rental on our television, though, as we hardly watched it, so the lounge will just be for reading and piano music. We will still be able to watch the Star Trek DVDs on the computer in Taggart's study - we're on 'Enterprise' at the moment.


----------



## Ingélou

On Friday morning - assuming all is well with his blood tests - Taggart goes into hospital to have his gall bladder removed, hopefully by keyhole surgery. This is to ensure that he never again gets pancreatitis caused by a gall stone in the biliary duct. Everyone tells us that it is a routine op these days, & he should be out the same day, but still, I can't help worrying just a little. Wish him well, amigos... :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Best wishes to Taggart!


----------



## clavichorder

Ingélou said:


> Tomorrow morning we finally get the new carpet laid in our lounge and will be able to move the chairs back in. For several weeks, while we redecorated & afterwards, we've been camping out in our own house, with armchairs in the computer room, and keyboards in the bedroom, and the piano in the hall. It will be nice to have a room dedicated to relaxation again. We have decided not to renew the rental on our television, though, as we hardly watched it, so the lounge will just be for reading and piano music. We will still be able to watch the Star Trek DVDs on the computer in Taggart's study - we're on 'Enterprise' at the moment.


I was watching 'Enterprise' a while ago, and found it enjoyable though it has interesting hints of a plot that wasn't coming along quickly enough to satisfy my curiosity and impatience. I didn't finish all the episodes but I expect to get back to it when I have more time.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes - this is our second time of watching, and I did find it a bit slow and inconsequential at first. I think they tried to do something different, to talk about characters & issues in the first human age of space exploration, and ultimately it didn't come off as the powers that be wanted something more gripping, and so it was axed after 4 series. The episodes in the first series all seem to take place in semi-darkness, too, which is a bit frustrating for us older folk... 
But I love the humour - especially Trip and the archetypal Brit Malcolm!


----------



## Cheyenne

I watched the first two seasons of the original series when I was very young, and enjoyed it a lot then. I told myself to watch The Next Generation sometime, but it's all so time-consuming!


----------



## Weston

Best wishes to Taggart. My best friend had that done and she is fine. It's as everyone said, very routine now. Still it's not exactly a walk in the park, so my thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## Badinerie

Enterprise is my second Favourite Trek series after Deep Space 9. Hate how they finished the series though. 
Fingers crossed for Taggart. I had Day Surgery myself a few years ago. Its amazing just how routine it is now.

For a couple of weeks Our home will be covered in scaffolding as the housing company replace out Roof Tiles. noisy so and so's they are. Dogs are barking every time they hear a bump or clang.


----------



## Levanda

Last night watched documentary New York Philharmonic concert visit to North Korea in 2008. Not bother to interesting in political situation, the world can be connect true the music and I loved. I remember heard a story in cold war time when English pianist got price for best Tchaikovsky's performance. Ego to find out more.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Yes I remember the publicity surrounding that controversial trip.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Tomorrow morning we finally get the new carpet laid in our lounge and will be able to move the chairs back in.


It has arrived:

















Now I will have somewhere to relax after the operation tomorrow.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> On Friday morning - assuming all is well with his blood tests - Taggart goes into hospital to have his gall bladder removed, hopefully by keyhole surgery. This is to ensure that he never again gets pancreatitis caused by a gall stone in the biliary duct. Everyone tells us that it is a routine op these days, & he should be out the same day, but still, I can't help worrying just a little. Wish him well, amigos... :tiphat:


Huh, he can do this standing on his head.


----------



## clavichorder

School is going well so far. I am keeping up with my work fairly well. But I am struggling not to get distracted my own tendency to defeat myself with thoughts of inadequacy, both relating to my academic performance and my social life, particularly my lack of a love life. I always become more acutely aware of and concerned that I haven't been in a relationship for a while, when I get thrust into a social environment where people talk about who hooks up with who(which I can't help but hear, and wish I didn't), and so on. 

I've only ever had one girlfriend, and it didn't last very long. I wish I didn't start feeling bad about myself, unattractive and not likable and such, just because I don't have any luck in that area. I wish this perspective would just leave me and I could be happy doing my thing, not feel so lonely and unhappy all of the sudden just because so many people seem to find each other, and make demonstrations of it in front of me.

Hey, I haven't complained like this in this thread in a while. I figured it was about time.


----------



## Cheyenne

I am preparing sources for a Dutch essay I will have to write, on the subject -- self-chosen -- of _The Natural Inclination of the Human Spirit Towards Servility: Or, The Connection Between Toad-Eaters and Tyrants_: the sources naturally include de La Boétie's_ Discours de la Servitude Volontaire ou le Contr'un_. I can't include Hazlitt's _Coriolanus_, _On the Spirit of Monarchy_and _On The Connection Between Toad-Eaters and Tyrants_, unfortunately, because they were never translated! But I'll be sure to transfer a bit of his mighty spirit through my pen!


----------



## Ingélou

John (Taggart) is finally back from theatre, & had keyhole surgery to remove his gall bladder, but they're going to keep him in overnight to keep an eye on him. The nurse said that he should be discharged tomorrow if there are no problems. I'll be going in to visit him on the Day Care Ward tonight. I can't help feeling anxious because I kept phoning and was told that 'he was still in theatre', but the nurse told me that it's 'routine' to keep people in. Anyway, I'll know more at six o'clock tonight.
All and any prayers/good vibes are appreciated...

Update: John feels sore & tired but is eating & walking etc, and looked fairly well. The surgeon told him that his previous pancreatitis made the op more complex so he needed the 'drain', and that's why he has to stay in overnight. With any luck, he'll be out tomorrow.
Feeling mighty relieved...


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ good stuff. And try to take it easy.


----------



## Sonata

Best wishes to Taggart, and to you for the worry too!


----------



## violadude

I don't have a job yet and I need to start making money. So today I went to my city's town hall and got an application for a business license. I want to try teaching private composition lessons from my house (or my parent's house, rather, for now).


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted two 8-week old kittens today, Lucy and Ethel.


Cute, but you're going to have to keep Ethel looking dowdy, older and plumper than Lucy for the run of the show.

Actually, though... awwww.


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> John (Taggart) is finally back from theatre, & had keyhole surgery to remove his gall bladder, but they're going to keep him in overnight to keep an eye on him. The nurse said that he should be discharged tomorrow if there are no problems. I'll be going in to visit him on the Day Care Ward tonight. I can't help feeling anxious because I kept phoning and was told that 'he was still in theatre', but the nurse told me that it's 'routine' to keep people in. Anyway, I'll know more at six o'clock tonight.
> All and any prayers/good vibes are appreciated...
> 
> Update: John feels sore & tired but is eating & walking etc, and looked fairly well. The surgeon told him that his previous pancreatitis made the op more complex so he needed the 'drain', and that's why he has to stay in overnight. With any luck, he'll be out tomorrow.
> Feeling mighty relieved...


You guys aren't the only ones feeling relieved. May it all continue in the best recovery ever. Very nice to hear, really really


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> I don't have a job yet and I need to start making money. So today I went to my cities town hall and got an application for a business license. I want to try teaching private composition lessons from my house (or my parent's house, rather, for now).


Do you need _a license_ these days for that? Is that a state thing, or do you want to be official for tax reasons, some deductions of part of the house as teaching studio? Fill us in here, because a license requirement to merely teach music out of your home didn't exist years ago.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> Do you need _a license_ these days for that? Is that a state thing, or do you want to be official for tax reasons, some deductions of part of the house as teaching studio? Fill us in here, because a license requirement to merely teach music out of your home didn't exist years ago.


It might be a state thing. All I know is that on my city's website they say you need a license for any kind of home run business.

http://www.cityofup.com/Page125.aspx


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I hope the best in your endeavours _dude_. If somebody asked me for composition lessons I'd probably apply the grit-o-meter and say '**** you!' while throwing at them my copies of Fux's and Schoenberg's books with great pleasure. 'I am to expect a complete fugue in the Phrygio-Lydian mode for next Monday, do not disappoint me'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> School is going well so far. I am keeping up with my work fairly well. But I am struggling not to get distracted my own tendency to defeat myself with thoughts of inadequacy, both relating to my academic performance and my social life, particularly my lack of a love life. I always become more acutely aware of and concerned that I haven't been in a relationship for a while, when I get thrust into a social environment where people talk about who hooks up with who(which I can't help but hear, and wish I didn't), and so on.
> 
> I've only ever had one girlfriend, and it didn't last very long. I wish I didn't start feeling bad about myself, unattractive and not likable and such, just because I don't have any luck in that area. I wish this perspective would just leave me and I could be happy doing my thing, not feel so lonely and unhappy all of the sudden just because so many people seem to find each other, and make demonstrations of it in front of me.
> 
> Hey, I haven't complained like this in this thread in a while. I figured it was about time.


Glad to hear school is going well, but I'm sorry at your lack of a sympathetic social circle. Having been single all these years, I've developed ways to tune out such talk so I don't start thinking unhealthy things, but I know you have your unique situation. Perhaps in those situations, interject a new subject in the conversation? People need to realize that relationships aren't the only thing worth talking about, I've found in my experience. It's addicting, and life-consuming.

And there are some things that I wish I could fathom about the "mystery" of men and their struggle to feel adequate, but which I know will take me a whole life time to fully sympathize with. It's the trade off between the genders: women fear not being wanted (particularly being not wanted for the right things), and men fear not being adequate. The Rift will one day join again.


----------



## clavichorder

I agree so much that relationships are not the only thing worth talking about! There is plenty in the universe to think about that is more fulfilling than being invested in another person in that way.


----------



## Badinerie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And there are some things that I wish I could fathom about the "mystery" of men and their struggle to feel adequate,


Same here..and Im a man! I was brought up to believe that if be myself and try my best, what more could people expect? I can only relate to other men who can get on with their lives without creating struggles on top of the real problems that life can throw at us. 
I have two good male friends pretty much in the same mould but different enough to be interesting. Much of the humour we share is based on watching other men run round like headless chickens ( Sorry MoonlightSonata) wondering if they are Macho enough or being an efficient patriarch.

School is tough time I know. Trying to make sure you get decent qualifications, learning how to "fit in" or get by socially until you find your niche. Emotions running wild, Parents, Girls, Boys. For the vast majority of us it all works out fine.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear - John (Taggart) came home on Saturday afternoon, very weak and sore, and slept quite a bit. Then, in the middle of the night, he was violently sick and in pain again, so I called an ambulance. Tests can't find anything much so it's being put down to 'post-operative pain'. He's on a drip again and back on Ward 5 - he can't ever seem to get away from the place. It's 5.20 in the morning and I've just got home.
Hope all will be well in the end & he'll be able to come home again pretty quickly.


----------



## Itullian

It can be pretty painful. You're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ingélou said:


> On Friday morning - assuming all is well with his blood tests - Taggart goes into hospital to have his gall bladder removed, hopefully by keyhole surgery. This is to ensure that he never again gets pancreatitis caused by a gall stone in the biliary duct. Everyone tells us that it is a routine op these days, & he should be out the same day, but still, I can't help worrying just a little. Wish him well, amigos... :tiphat:


I went through this with my wife last year. She had several painful episodes before having her gall bladder removed. It's natural to worry when a loved one goes into surgery. I hope everything went well, but I'm sure it was fine.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - John (Taggart) came home on Saturday afternoon, very weak and sore, and slept quite a bit. Then, in the middle of the night, he was violently sick and in pain again, so I called an ambulance. Tests can't find anything much so it's being put down to 'post-operative pain'. He's on a drip again and back on Ward 5 - he can't ever seem to get away from the place. It's 5.20 in the morning and I've just got home.
> Hope all will be well in the end & he'll be able to come home again pretty quickly.


Sorry to hear that. I hope he recovers quickly and is home again soon.


----------



## Badinerie

Fingers crossed for a quick recovery here!


----------



## clavichorder

I just put a ton of work into making a community forum thread that I hope people will enjoy contributing to(and appreciate my post). 

And I'm on my third cup of single americano coffee this morning. Don't usually drink this much.

Now I have a ton of math and piano to practice. And an intro to write or my brother's birthday present. But I am hooked on listening to music on the NaxosMusicLibrary. Such and amazing listening resource.


----------



## satoru

Went back to Japan for the funeral of my own father... I didn't make to his death. He was been sick for a couple of years but it came suddenly.

Missed this site but didn't have match time or reliable network connection. Now I'm back in USA and to normal daily life including this site. I'm finding comfort in Haydn's music, especially masses, symphonies and quartets.


----------



## Ingélou

I am sorry for your loss, satoru. May music be your consolation.


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> Went back to Japan for the funeral of my own father... I didn't make to his death. He was been sick for a couple of years but it came suddenly.
> 
> Missed this site but didn't have match time or reliable network connection. Now I'm back in USA and to normal daily life including this site. I'm finding comfort in Haydn's music, especially masses, symphonies and quartets.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kalinnikov rehearsal today, listening to the other movements before I take my seat for what I play in. I'm not even sure I can handle this mentally! I'm afraid to go into the rehearsal space! I'll probably be wide-eyed and fidgety the whole time I'm in there. They're playing it pretty well for a mix of major and non-major musicians.

I just can't process how something so dear and personal to me could suddenly be imposed on other musicians and listeners.  I can't even describe how awkward it feels. And yet what... Insane ecstasy!!


----------



## Vaneyes

A friend just sent me this.

*Those gentle, always polite Canadians. Maybe being a hockey commentator makes a difference.









*



*DON CHERRY, Canadian Hockey Commentator for CBC Television, was asked on a local live radio talk show, what he thought about the allegations of torture of suspected terrorists. His reply prompted his ejection from the studio, but to thunderous applause from the audience.*



*HIS STATEMENT:*


*"If hooking up one ******** terrorist prisoner's testicles to a car battery to get the truth out of the lying little camel shagger will save just one Canadian or American life, then I have only three things to say: 'Red is positive, black is negative, and make sure his nuts are wet."*
​​​


----------



## Vaneyes

Paris was great.

I watched the first day of Ryder Cup before we left. Then had to get news reports of Saturday's matches en route. I was able to catch the final few holes on TV Sunday, avec French commentary of course.

With Dubuisson's significant contribution to the Euros victory, I guess I was naive expecting some Parisian celebration in the streets. Nothing.


----------



## Ingélou

Monday 6th October: This afternoon they discovered from an x-ray that John (Taggart) had a strangulated hernia in his bowel, apparently the result of scar tissue on an appendectomy scar dating from 1974, so entirely unpredictable; also, many adhesions. So he underwent emergency surgery, possibly with cutting and resection of the intestine, from 5.00 till 8.00. At 9.00 the Ward Sister phoned me to say that John was back from theatre, that the operation was fine, though his intestines were very stuck together. She gave me permission to come up & see him, so I did, for five minutes: to my surprise, he was conscious and a bit euphoric, wanting to pull his oxygen mask off to talk more freely. I told him he has to rest & do everything the nurses tell him! 

He has a long way to go yet - they'll keep him in for a week or more, as he has to be able to eat & do all the other bodily functions before coming home. But at least he has come through the operation. Deo gratias. Thanks, Friends, for all prayers and good wishes.


----------



## SimonNZ

What an ordeal. I hope its relatively smoother sailing now. I've been/will be thinking of both of you.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

satoru said:


> Went back to Japan for the funeral of my own father... I didn't make to his death. He was been sick for a couple of years but it came suddenly.
> 
> Missed this site but didn't have match time or reliable network connection. Now I'm back in USA and to normal daily life including this site. I'm finding comfort in Haydn's music, especially masses, symphonies and quartets.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ingélou said:


> Monday 6th October: This afternoon they discovered from an x-ray that John (Taggart) had a strangulated hernia in his bowel, apparently the result of scar tissue on an appendectomy scar dating from 1974, so entirely unpredictable; also, many adhesions. So he underwent emergency surgery, possibly with cutting and resection of the intestine, from 5.00 till 8.00. At 9.00 the Ward Sister phoned me to say that John was back from theatre, that the operation was fine, though his intestines were very stuck together. She gave me permission to come up & see him, so I did, for five minutes: to my surprise, he was conscious and a bit euphoric, wanting to pull his oxygen mask off to talk more freely. I told him he has to rest & do everything the nurses tell him!
> 
> He has a long way to go yet - they'll keep him in for a week or more, as he has to be able to eat & do all the other bodily functions before coming home. But at least he has come through the operation. Deo gratias. Thanks, Friends, for all prayers and good wishes.


Oh boy. Hopefully everything will settle down now and he can recover fully.


----------



## Badinerie

Poor lad is going through the mill. Send him our best wishes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Stay strong. The best is yet to come, I & T.:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Been sick the last few days. Nothing like Taggart's ordeal, but I was out of commission from class today and yesterday. Hopefully tomorrow things will have cleared up. Fortunately I procured a tutor at the start of the quarter, and so I can use their assistance to catch up if necessary.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I can't take it anymore. I oughta lock my window, in case I do something rash... 

None of you will believe this story.

For homework for this non-musical Advanced Studies course about Surrealism and Film, the homework readings for this week included some internet articles. One article was an interview with a contemporary Czech Surrealist film director about his latest film. At the bottom of the article, there was a trailer for it (a youtube link).

The first thing blaring out of my speakers the moment I clicked the video was Glazunov's 1st Concert Waltz.

No joke.

My options for reaction:

A) Stare silently at my computer for a whole 2 minutes (as long as the trailer, which was all Glazunov soundtrack)
B) Pretend that this is completely normal
C) Scream, slam my arms down on my desk and say "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!" to keep self from cursing

I selected C


----------



## Vaneyes

C? Silly me, I was going to suggest a Single Malt, H.


----------



## mirepoix

We're both in the midst of the busiest period for work that we've had in a long time. And surprisingly, I'm the busier of the two of us. One result of it means we're barely seeing each other, but that sort of comes with the territory and we're accustomed to it. On top of all that I've been approached by a (non-classical) record label to shoot a specific photo of one of their signed acts. They refered to another photo of mine as an example, but the truth is that any good and experienced pro could light and get that shot, and so they don't need _me_. Ah, but the money is good, the money is _always_ good. And so I'll be there. Meanwhile, Suzie Q is working with some OEM lingerie creeps. Serves her right.
In any case, when we're both finished and things settle down we're going to take a real break.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunar eclipse started a few minutes ago, with penumbral contact at 02:16 MDT (08:16 UTC). Maximum totality is supposed to happen at 04:55 MDT (10:55 UTC).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kopachris said:


> Lunar eclipse started a few minutes ago, with penumbral contact at 02:16 MDT (08:16 UTC). Maximum totality is supposed to happen at 04:55 MDT (10:55 UTC).


Ooh ooh I got up early in the morning (EST) to take a look at it. I caught it when it was slightly covered, fell asleep for another hour, and woke up to see it with the famous "blood-red" color. Unfortunately for easterners, the moon set part way through the eclipse, and I saw it for only about 15 minutes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ooh ooh I got up early in the morning (EST) to take a look at it. I caught it when it was slightly covered, fell asleep for another hour, and woke up to see it with the famous "blood-red" color. Unfortunately for easterners, the moon set part way through the eclipse, and I saw it for only about 15 minutes.


I trust the universe for a few billion years yet. I slept. :lol:


----------



## Cosmos

I just went through a mini-anxiety attack because I realized I had to do a lot of homework and studying while also organizing a fundraiser for the next three days. But I'm over it and have pulled myself together!


----------



## clavichorder

Cosmos said:


> I just went through a mini-anxiety attack because I realized I had to do a lot of homework and studying while also organizing a fundraiser for the next three days. But I'm over it and have pulled myself together!


Good job. I lack something when it comes to pulling myself together when there is a lot of work to do. I'm working on it.


----------



## violadude

I wish they didn't close that "Is Germany Superior" thread and delete all the replies  I got a lot of likes on that one post.


----------



## Vesteralen

Amazon seller hiatus, "The Story of the Kelly Gang" (1906), check writing, day's text, more check writing, illustrated book, Argerich live, filing, bank, Dylan Thomas' home, PO, Nepali grammar, EOM final, "Trial Marriage" (Biograph - 1907), 2Kings, GM, more filing, bank, BBC MM (Brahms), SO, Nepali grammar, "The Frog" (1908), data, Aw!, data, YP/YA, more filing, bank, "Edgar All(e)n Poe" (1909), "Il Balli Della Ingrate" youtube, Miss Julie, Haydn 9-12, Mozart Trios, Virginia Woolf - Dame Janet, Women of the World Acoustic.....

not necessarily in order


----------



## mirepoix

satoru said:


> Went back to Japan for the funeral of my own father... I didn't make to his death. He was been sick for a couple of years but it came suddenly.
> 
> Missed this site but didn't have match time or reliable network connection. Now I'm back in USA and to normal daily life including this site. I'm finding comfort in Haydn's music, especially masses, symphonies and quartets.


My belated condolences. 
I'm glad you've found some comfort in music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

violadude said:


> I wish they didn't close that "Is Germany Superior" thread and delete all the replies  I got a lot of likes on that one post.


So there was actually a thread like this? And I missed it, having been gone for the last few days to visit my trucking company's other office in the small town of Ludwigsfelde near Berlin. I think I am going to leave the company in January, so it was nice to meet those folks in person at least once before parting ways. And I got to ride a truck (not drive one) there and back.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

violadude said:


> I wish they didn't close that "Is Germany Superior" thread and delete all the replies  I got a lot of likes on that one post.


Aww...  hope my like makes up for it


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Today an attractive girl at school said to me:

"Wow, you look so smart! Why in the world would you want to be an experimentalist (experimental physicist) rather than a theorist?!?"

I wanted to spank her for saying that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SeptimalTritone said:


> Today an attractive girl at school said to me:
> 
> "Wow, you look so smart! Why in the world would you want to be an experimentalist (experimental physicist) rather than a theorist?!?"
> 
> I wanted to spank her for saying that.


Is that a woman trying to play a nerdy pick-up line on you? :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that a woman trying to play a nerdy pick-up line on you? :tiphat:


Hehe at my school everyone talks about nerdy stuff  So it's not out of the ordinary. We'll see how things go, she was quite enthusiastic, and that's always a great thing! :kiss:


----------



## mirepoix

I've turned down an offer of work I recently received. I'm fine with travelling to London to shoot the photos, but going down beforehand for a 'meeting to discuss it' isn't my idea of a good time. However, it's no great loss because I've all the work I require as it is and never need to advertise for it. 
My girlfriend has followed up on her plan to start taking photos and has chosen which camera she wants. Her final decision came as a result of her deciding _"...and so I can use your lenses!"_ Maybe I'll rent them to her...


----------



## Igneous01

I'm not one to discuss what happens in my life, but there is a looming fog of uncertainty that I am lost in. 

My mom was laid off work 2 years ago, whatever savings were left are now gone. In December we are moving in to my brothers place, but all our stuff is going to have to go in storage. My brother has a wife and 2 kids, and I don't see myself living under those conditions. My mom has no chance in hell of finding work because she can barely speak English and she is Asocial.

Concurrently, I was failing courses in college left and right; taking on 4 courses in a semester and finishing maybe 2. I've developed Bipolar like symptoms, and I was suicidal and attempted suicide a few times. My doctor could only prescribe me anti-depressants; he could not help me with anything else. 

One day I had a bad trip down the bottomless pit. Suggested that I go to Poland for a few months to see if a new place will change my perspective on life. I was unsuccessful in finding a coop position for my program in college, so I figured it was worth a shot looking for it in Poland.

Now here I am, staying with my uncle and aunt. Waited a full month to obtain my citizenship and now I'm waiting on my citizen card. Had two interviews the past two weeks. First one showed promise; said they would let me know when they can sort out a position for me. Its been nearly a week and I am bored out of my mind. I have no where to go, and nothing to do. I can tell my aunt has a disposition of throwing me out because I'm more hassle for her than anything else.

I don't know what to do. If I cant find work here, what's the point of returning to Canada? I have nothing left there. I figure my last option is suicide. If things don't work out here, then I'll commit suicide. I've started taking medication for Bipolar here for two weeks now. I feel no change in progress or shift in mood. 

To be honest; I'm really tired of life. I'm tired of suffering and trying so desperately to fight for a piece of dirt that I can call my own. I don't want to do this any more. I've been thinking about going to DIGNITAS in Switzerland and being assisted in suicide. It's difficult acquiring effective means of suicide (ex. CO is hard to obtain), so perhaps they can help me.

Yeah, thats my life right now.


----------



## Jos

^^
Dear Igneous01,

I'm not one to give advice on other peoples lives easily, but from your story (thanks for sharing is the common expression here, I believe) I would suggest to seek help from a good therapist. There are some working combinations of talk and chemicals that might show some light at the end of the tunnel. I'll keep the joke about the oncoming train for later......
I wish you all the best,

Jos


----------



## Ingélou

Igneous01 - please get help for yourself. You are unique & uniquely valuable. You have people who love you. You feel very unhappy, but you will get past it and one day be able to enjoy your life again. This is just a glitch, a mood thing - I know because I have a close friend who has Bipolar Disorder. He has got his life together very well after sticking to his medication and having the insight to look beyond his depressed or manic cycles. You can do that too, with help. Wishing you all the best - Mollie


----------



## clavichorder

Igneous, I don't know if you recall this, but I was going through a very rough patch a year and a half ago. I've been through several since I've been on this site. I think I'm finally getting my act together internally, and hopefully my life will follow. Things can get really gloomy in there, really dark thoughts can happen regularly, and yet its still not permanent. 

The problem with getting help, is that it is expensive. But if you have health insurance or whatever is required to get help in Poland(Canada is far superior to US for mental health care), it is worth investing the effort in it. Medication and therapy can stabilize you to the point where you can think about getting things together again, and therapy, if it is effective, can continually guide you in the right direction.

I am sorry things are so dire right now, and have been for some time.


----------



## Igneous01

Jos said:


> ^^
> Dear Igneous01,
> 
> I'm not one to give advice on other peoples lives easily, but from your story (thanks for sharing is the common expression here, I believe) I would suggest to seek help from a good therapist. There are some working combinations of talk and chemicals that might show some light at the end of the tunnel. I'll keep the joke about the oncoming train for later......
> I wish you all the best,
> 
> Jos





> Igneous01 - please get help for yourself. You are unique & uniquely valuable. You have people who love you. You feel very unhappy, but you will get past it and one day be able to enjoy your life again. This is just a glitch, a mood thing - I know because I have a close friend who has Bipolar Disorder. He has got his life together very well after sticking to his medication and having the insight to look beyond his depressed or manic cycles. You can do that too, with help. Wishing you all the best - Mollie


Thats the thing though: I have been to therapists many times before. Numerous social workers when I was younger; a counsellor in college, and a private therapist. I've underwent talk therapy, EMDR, and medication. I know how these things work. There comes a point where one has to realize that not everyone can be helped, and not everyone can be saved. This isn't some flavour of the month - I have had problems my entire life.

At some point, a decision of maturity has to be made. I have to assess the value of my life and whether death might be the better option for me. Life isn't meant for everyone.


----------



## clavichorder

You are alive Igneous though, igneous. Can you recall a point in your life when you were happy or relatively okay? It can be hard to recall such times when things are difficult. 

Also, I don't think suicide is ever a good decision in cases such as yours.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igneous01 said:


> Thats the thing though: I have been to therapists many times before. Numerous social workers when I was younger; a counsellor in college, and a private therapist. I've underwent talk therapy, EMDR, and medication. I know how these things work. There comes a point where one has to realize that not everyone can be helped, and not everyone can be saved. This isn't some flavour of the month - I have had problems my entire life.
> 
> At some point, a decision of maturity has to be made. I have to assess the value of my life and whether death might be the better option for me. Life isn't meant for everyone.


Just to add a particular point which may help you: YOU aren't the one to assess the value of your life because you will be biased against yourself. Hence to my second point.

It seems that the number one thing that has destroyed some of my friends for the past few years is isolation: not having someone to talk about this stuff in real life, they would escape to me on the internet to talk about their depression, but it doesn't solve anything. I have only one suggestion: even if you aren't religious do visit a _church_, hopefully a Protestant one. This isn't some jab at promoting religiosity, this is to promote _community_. I think it can be said that the church is one of the most tight-knit kinds of communities on earth besides those of other religions, because if you can find someone there to talk with, perhaps an elder or preacher, you can guarantee that they will listen, and sympathetically. It will work better than a therapist who probably wouldn't even take you out for coffee, that's for sure. You need a _friend_, Igneous, not a therapist. And all I can say is that the real-life friend is one of the most precious things you can have, because when you have a friend, you have a reason to live: it's to live for _them_.


----------



## Figleaf

Igneous01-

So sorry for what you are dealing with right now. I think assisted dying is a perfectly fine choice for the very old or terminally ill, but for those of us who are relatively young, relatively healthy but oppressed by external circumstances, there is always hope and always the strong probability that circumstances will improve of their own accord.

In 2008 I was a single parent of two children. Pregnant, dumped, under pressure from family and babyfather to have an abortion, facing eviction, getting death threats from a crazy acquaintance, told wrongly that the baby might have a head deformity, abandoned by nearly all friends. Of course I felt that all was hopeless and that the death threat guy might as well hurry up and get on with it because there was no point prolonging the agony! There wasn't much I could do so I didn't do anything, and in a short time all of these problems came right by themselves. The baby was born, healthy and beautiful, and loved by my family. The landlord refinanced and the eviction never happened. The death threat guy just went away, I haven't seen him for years. Old friends may have gone but new ones have appeared.I now regard that whole nightmare as a wake up call- I have got my finances under control and hope in the new year to buy a home in another European country. I recount my experience which, unlike yours, was largely the result of my own bad choices, purely to show that even when it feels like there's nothing you can do, there really is hope even though it doesn't feel like it. 'Where there's life, there's hope'. I am very glad that I wasn't killed in 2008 and feel real optimism for the future, which I couldn't imagine then. I really hope that things will look up for you as they did for me, and that you 'hang in there' while that happens. All the best.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Igneous01 said:


> I'm not one to discuss what happens in my life, but there is a looming fog of uncertainty that I am lost in.
> 
> I don't know what to do. If I cant find work here, what's the point of returning to Canada? I have nothing left there. I figure my last option is suicide. If things don't work out here, then I'll commit suicide. I've started taking medication for Bipolar here for two weeks now. I feel no change in progress or shift in mood.
> 
> To be honest; I'm really tired of life. I'm tired of suffering and trying so desperately to fight for a piece of dirt that I can call my own. I don't want to do this any more. I've been thinking about going to DIGNITAS in Switzerland and being assisted in suicide. It's difficult acquiring effective means of suicide (ex. CO is hard to obtain), so perhaps they can help me.
> 
> Yeah, thats my life right now.


Hello Igneous... I'm a college student and I was in a similar position: I took the last 2 years off from school due to depression and burnout. It was quite bad: I would google images of the Colorado street bridge in Pasadena every day and consider taking the walk there to jump off of it. Now I'm back at school. I don't have suicidal thoughts, but there is still a lot of uncertainty. It is difficult to keep mentally stable.

The best thing you can do is to be completely open and honest with yourself, and not believe in the negative lies the mind will often repeat to you. This takes a lot of courage and strength, but if you are for a moment able to stop listening to the negative lies of the mind and evaluate sincerely your life situation, you'll be in a much better place.

Currently, you're in Poland for a year off from school. What you need to do is apply for jobs so that you have something to do. Even a simple job like McDonalds or Starbucks or Subway sandwiches or whatever they have in Poland... write up a resume and work hard for several days filling out job applications. It's a tedious process, but you should be able to get something if you work hard and apply to as many places as possible.

If you can get a simple restaurant job (or two), then possibly you can make enough money to rent a small apartment on your own. Then you'll have piece of mind, and you'll be able to spend your free time on nice things. These include taking public transportation to enjoy Poland, meeting some people at the park or coffee shop, going to a classical concert, or whatever you would like to do.

After this year off, you'll be in a much more positive place and will be able to return to Canada and finish university there. You'll have strength and confidence. But the only way this will happen is to drop the negative thoughts and lies the mind keeps telling you (stuff like "I'm a worthless loser", "I'd be better off dead", "Things are hopeless") and, just for a moment, calmly and clearly evaluate the practical things you need to do. The best way to do this is not by "conquering" your fears, but by embracing your fears and having compassion for yourself. You are in a difficult situation, so it's important to accept yourself rather than to berate yourself. Then, once you accept your fears, have the strength to evaluate what you need to do (apply for jobs, look to move out), and do it.

Let me know if after a few days of trying to do the things I mentioned above you still are paralyzed with negativity or fear. If so, that's okay. But still, let me know what you had trouble with, and perhaps we can work on it. Don't waste time worrying about things like "What's the meaning of life" or "Why should I live this meaningless life" because 1. they're really difficult (unsolvable?) questions and 2. even finding an answer won't really be of much use to you. The best thing you can do is fully engage life in its present moment, and if you have negativity and fear, that's okay! And if you need to do some "homework" applying for jobs, that's okay too!

With infinite compassion,
-Sam.


----------



## Igneous01

I'm not of the mental capacity to write responses right now, but I will say thanks for responding anyway. Right now I just want to finish my last beer and go to sleep (been having problems sleeping, alcohol is a good sedative). Maybe tomorrow I'll respond to this topic and what people have written.


----------



## Levanda

Igneous01 
We all depress that why we are humans we can't be happy all the times. Shall we try take what is available for us. As long you are not hungry and not cold you should be ok ,or try to be aright if you can huge please. 
Just think some people living in war zones, no food no schools and look what we got we got friends here good people. And why we should worry about jobs in future will come one day, take good advantage for the moment you got plenty of time to do good thinks, try read what you like, or write poetry I think is right time for you to do so and please don't go away from this forum we want to see your enjoyment of music and your hobbies. 



Myself I am falling into depression same similar story but I try to stay strong even I stooped smoking.


----------



## Badinerie

Igneous01
At the risk of sounding like Im a thousand years old....Its always darkest before the dawn.We never know what the future can bring . If your alive and cognisant then you have the choice how you deal with things 

We are going through something similar with our teenage daughter. Depression self harm and Suicidal impulses. 
If you could understand the hell her mother and I and the rest of the family are going through. I know that probably sounds selfish but it is still valid. 
As a Dad I dont know how I could cope if anything happened to her. Every cut, every self deprecating comment, every moment of her low moods is like someone reaching into my chest and twisting my heart until it wants to burst. and I know her mother feels the same. I dont know what else to say so I'll stop.


----------



## Ingélou

*John (Taggart) is out of hospital.* Thank God. He is very weak & the doctors have told him to take it easy for a month, since basically he is held together by staples, which we'll have taken out at our GPs next week. He was eager to be home so we didn't wait for pharmacy to open and issue his drugs & I'll pop back in this afternoon. Thanks, everyone, for all your support and prayers, and fingers crossed that there are no more alarms. The doctors, apparently, were as baffled & surprised as we were. Trust my Spouse to create a little melodrama!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Congratulations!


----------



## Jos

Good news !!

Painkillers and soothing music are a great combo.... . Hope Taggart will be okay soon

Take care,
Jos


----------



## Cheyenne

That is great news: I hope all fares well. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## violadude

My girlfriend was diagnosed with diabetes today.  We don't know what type it is yet but I'm scared. I don't know much about the disease. Does anyone on the forum who has diabetes or knows someone with it have any advice for us? It would be very appreciated.


----------



## aleazk

I'm back from a trip.

The only music I had was Mozart's Piano Concerto No.20 in my cellphone (I didn't prepare any music since I thought I was going to have an internet connection...) I can safely say that I'm not going to listen to that concerto _again_ in a long, long time!

---------------------

Sorry to hear that, violadude. As far as I know, diabetes seems to be a controllable disease today.


----------



## mirepoix

violadude said:


> My girlfriend was diagnosed with diabetes today.  We don't know what type it is yet but I'm scared. I don't know much about the disease. Does anyone on the forum who has diabetes or knows someone with it have any advice for us? It would be very appreciated.


There's definitely at least one poster who mentioned being some sort of diabetic. Maybe if you search the forum via Google with "diabetic" as the key word? And try not to worry, because as aleazk has pointed out diabetes (of either type) can be lived with nowadays.


----------



## Badinerie

I have Man-flu. A terrible affliction mitigated only by the addition of a lower register to my singing voice allowing me to perform "Wanderin Star" and "Old Man river" 
Oh woe is me! and everyone else within earshot....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I just won a chess tournament.
The trophy does not balance very well.
(My unique ability to find negatives in good things is truly phenomenal!)


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> I just won a chess tournament.
> The trophy does not balance very well.
> (My unique ability to find negatives in good things is truly phenomenal!)


Wow, congratulations. I realized early on I was never going to succeed at chess because I never excelled at strategy, I just like to think about what the best NEXT move is that I should make.


----------



## omega

A few weeks ago, an old relative of mine died. I can remember I listened to Gorecki's Third on the following days in her memory.
Today, looking to the few music recordings she had left us, I stepped on this very work. A beautiful and puzzling coincidence?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

trazom said:


> Wow, congratulations. I realized early on I was never going to succeed at chess because I never excelled at strategy, I just like to think about what the best NEXT move is that I should make.


At least then you don't make horrible 'next' moves.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

The last two days have been severely draining, emotionally. The wife's stepdad, Don, passed away on tuesday. The wake was yesterday and the funeral was today. Don was a great guy. He has really suffered the last couple of years. First a series of mini strokes took away his ability to speak. Then he just started wasting away. He ended up in a wheelchair. The last several weeks he was completely bed ridden. He ended up on a feeding tube because he lost his ability to swallow. He was 79 but until the last two years of his life he looked and acted younger. It was hard to see him go through all that. It's a relief that his suffering is now at an end. But this has hit my wife hard. She really loved him. Now the process of grieving begins.


----------



## Guest

^^ I'm very sorry to read this. My condolences to you and your family. I guess it puts what I'm about to post in perspective...

This weekend, with heavy hearts and tear-filled eyes, my wife and I had to take our adult cat of 9 years to an SPCA shelter. She was becoming increasing hostile toward our kittens (she viciously attacked them on a daily basis) and we could no longer pet her without her trying to bite us. If she were getting better, then we would have put up with it, but it simply wasn't safe for anyone, and she clearly wasn't happy. (This went on for 3 months.) Since she is a bit old and a black cat, I just hope we didn't sign her death warrant.

It will be hard to watch TV or listen to music without her in my lap, or not to have her "help" me tie my shoes, or a 100 other associations. I surely hope some nice person/family adopts her.

Goodbye, sweetheart.


----------



## Guest

In a bid to control my internet addiction, I now "unplug" every night at midnight. Everything off, no exceptions. Ever!

Good night to all!


----------



## Tristan

Being in a college dorm now, I have almost no opportunities to just quietly listen to classical music in my room, so I haven't listened to anything classical in a couple weeks now (for the most part). It's kinda bumming me out. But it's partly to do with how picky I am about how quiet it needs to be -_-

Otherwise, I am loving Stanford, even looking forward to midterms (don't think I'll be saying that much in the future). I knew I'd fit in here many years ago visiting the campus.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Tristan said:


> Being in a college dorm now, I have almost no opportunities to just quietly listen to classical music in my room, so I haven't listened to anything classical in a couple weeks now (for the most part). It's kinda bumming me out. But it's partly to do with how picky I am about how quiet it needs to be -_-
> 
> Otherwise, I am loving Stanford, even looking forward to midterms (don't think I'll be saying that much in the future). I knew I'd fit in here many years ago visiting the campus.


Congratulations for being at Stanford!

I actually am going there for grad school, and I might be there as early as this coming Spring. I'll have to buy you a lunch when I come over.


----------



## Tristan

SeptimalTritone said:


> Congratulations for being at Stanford!
> 
> I actually am going there for grad school, and I might be there as early as this coming Spring. I'll have to buy you a lunch when I come over.


Thanks!

And that would be awesome


----------



## mirepoix

A long story from our simple little life, last night.

Not much sleep. Not much at all.
Woken by Madam at about 02:00 (although not for the usual 'big drink of water') asking me how I could sleep through the noise... I got up and looked out the window. A car alarm was going off. It was coming from an unmarked white van, but it was louder than usual - more of a siren - and punctuated every few seconds by a recorded voice saying_ "Call the police, we're under attack!"_ Maybe half a dozen of our neighbours were standing nearby. I got back into bed, expecting the alarm to stop. But it didn't. Looking out the window a little later and the crowd was about in double figures, and they had been joined by two dudes in security uniforms who had parked a similar van nearby. Again, I waited for the alarm to stop and again it didn't. So I pulled on a t shirt, gym shorts, woolen hat (my early morning running outfit) and went downstairs. The security guys were back in their van. I asked a neighbour what they had said was happening and was told _"Nothing. They ignored us like we werent there." _Oh dear. I walked over to where they were sitting in the van. The driver's side window was rolled down and so it was that side I approached. Just as I got there the gentleman looked at me - while rolling up the window. I gesticulated that I'd like to speak to him. But he just stared straight ahead through the windscreen. All my efforts to communicate were unappreciated._ This left me feeling all asunder._ So I took a small, flash equipped camera from my pocket and started taking photos of them. That got a reaction.

I was running backwards and one of them is saying_ "Stop. You don't have permission to take my photo"_. I replied with the truth - that in this instance I didn't need it. Then he said _"I'll call the police!"_ and I looked at the back of the camera and said_ "I'm calling SETI!"_
After a glaring stand off the cops arrived. They questioned Mutt and Jeff. While this is happening a neighbour pulled at my sleeve and said "That t shirt is thin. You must be freezing!" I told her it was okay because I was tough and/or stupid.
The cops came over and explained there was little they could do. They drove off.
Someone in a white car pulled up and spoke to the security guys. I heard a voice in my ear_ "What's happening? And who was that woman who was feeling your arms?" _Madam is standing there beside me, wearing my hoody which was too long and almost covered her denim miniskirt - which in turn gave the impression she wasn't wearing one. On her feet, high heels. Hahaha. With her hair down and all over the place the overall effect was _'last night the cartoon character Captain Caveman was on stilts and fell off the catwalk'._

Guy from the white car came over to speak to us all. He used the term 'understanding' a lot: "...I understand the alarm disturbed you and it's understandable that you're all upset, but we apologise and hope for your understanding while we wait for an engineer to arrive..." I said "Ah, now I understand". He asked me what I was planning to do with the photos I took. I said they were intended for the Twitter feed of his company. He hoped I'd be understanding and consider not posting them. And the thing is, the damage was already done and there's no point dragging it out. The guy had explained and apologised. And it's always best to move forward. So, looking forward to bed my heart sank when I heard Madam say "We'd be delighted to" at the invite made by one of our neighbours for us to come in for a cup of tea.

Morning. I've just looked out the window and the van is gone. Madam is gone too - shopping with her _mummykins_ - but my bed is right here.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hello Igneous... I'm a college student and I was in a similar position: I took the last 2 years off from school due to depression and burnout. It was quite bad: I would google images of the Colorado street bridge in Pasadena every day and consider taking the walk there to jump off of it. Now I'm back at school. I don't have suicidal thoughts, but there is still a lot of uncertainty. It is difficult to keep mentally stable.
> 
> The best thing you can do is to be completely open and honest with yourself, and not believe in the negative lies the mind will often repeat to you. This takes a lot of courage and strength, but if you are for a moment able to stop listening to the negative lies of the mind and evaluate sincerely your life situation, you'll be in a much better place.
> 
> Currently, you're in Poland for a year off from school. What you need to do is apply for jobs so that you have something to do. Even a simple job like McDonalds or Starbucks or Subway sandwiches or whatever they have in Poland... write up a resume and work hard for several days filling out job applications. It's a tedious process, but you should be able to get something if you work hard and apply to as many places as possible.
> 
> If you can get a simple restaurant job (or two), then possibly you can make enough money to rent a small apartment on your own. Then you'll have piece of mind, and you'll be able to spend your free time on nice things. These include taking public transportation to enjoy Poland, meeting some people at the park or coffee shop, going to a classical concert, or whatever you would like to do.
> 
> After this year off, you'll be in a much more positive place and will be able to return to Canada and finish university there. You'll have strength and confidence. But the only way this will happen is to drop the negative thoughts and lies the mind keeps telling you (stuff like "I'm a worthless loser", "I'd be better off dead", "Things are hopeless") and, just for a moment, calmly and clearly evaluate the practical things you need to do. The best way to do this is not by "conquering" your fears, but by embracing your fears and having compassion for yourself. You are in a difficult situation, so it's important to accept yourself rather than to berate yourself. Then, once you accept your fears, have the strength to evaluate what you need to do (apply for jobs, look to move out), and do it.
> 
> Let me know if after a few days of trying to do the things I mentioned above you still are paralyzed with negativity or fear. If so, that's okay. But still, let me know what you had trouble with, and perhaps we can work on it. Don't waste time worrying about things like "What's the meaning of life" or "Why should I live this meaningless life" because 1. they're really difficult (unsolvable?) questions and 2. even finding an answer won't really be of much use to you. The best thing you can do is fully engage life in its present moment, and if you have negativity and fear, that's okay! And if you need to do some "homework" applying for jobs, that's okay too!
> 
> With infinite compassion,
> -Sam.


Hey Igneous,

I haven't seen you around here in a while. Hope things are okay.

If you haven't managed to do the stuff I suggested, don't worry about it. It's okay  Sometimes you just need to take a break for a week or two and listen to some (modern!) classical music, play some video games, watch some youtube, etc.

The point I was trying to make above was simply that when you need to take action, accepting your fear is much more effective than fighting your fear. Life really isn't a Beethoven's 5th "I conquered the world and defeated my fears by going from C minor to C major", it's really about compassion towards yourself.

In this sense, the simple acceptance and honesty at the end of the Grosse Fugue (after the greatest expression of human suffering)... is quite an artistic achievement.


----------



## Cheyenne

Leather is all the rage again! I saved some money so I could buy some tomorrow! 
Good thing there's an entire subculture that loves it, in case it goes out of fashion again :tiphat: Time to put together the playlist:

Hell Bent for Leather -- London Leatherboys -- Denim and Leather -- Leather Rebel -- Chains and Leather (Even Satan wears leather / Our souls wear it forever) -- Women, Leather, and Hell -- Leather Queen -- Warlord (Yea got me some leather / Leather is my skin) -- Black Leather -- Ladies in Leather -- &c.

I figure Beethoven would look good with some leather on too, no?


----------



## Kopachris

Was leather ever out of style? I think leather is one of those materials that can be appropriate in almost any situation (depending on where it's worn, of course--probably don't want to wear leather trousers at a cocktail party!).


----------



## Cheyenne

Kopachris said:


> Was leather ever out of style? I think leather is one of those materials that can be appropriate in almost any situation (depending on where it's worn, of course--probably don't want to wear leather trousers at a cocktail party!).


I suppose! I've always loved it. Perhaps it depends on the kind too. As far as I know, leather jackets have been a sign of authority and suaveness ever since _The Wild One_ with Marlon Brando, while more.. kinky leather permeated the Metal culture when 'Priest adopted it around the release of _Hell Bent for Leather_. Gotta love it!


----------



## Xaltotun

Some news about my child: he's almost 2 years old, and two days ago he learned to like watching TV. This is how it happened. He had never liked the TV, no matter what's on. Moomins, Postman Pat, My Little Pony, whatever, it doesn't interest him. I'm not bothered by this by the least, quite the contrary. But he has showed an interest towards my DVD shelves, and we often look at the disc boxes together and talk about them. Two days ago I noticed that I actually have at least one film that I could try to show him (at least partially): Walt Disney's _Fantasia._ Yes, it's got the brutal Rite of Spring and the horrifying Night on the Bare Mountain but one can easily skip them. So, I decided I'd show him something new. The result was... unexpected. He doesn't usually sit still in complete awe, with eyes full of excitement and wonder, he's more of a wild runner. But _Fantasia..._ when it ended, he wanted to watch it again. And again. And the next day, and the following. Many times, all the time. Well of course he can't have his wish, we have to do other things as well, not just watch Mickey and the Sorcerer and the Fauns and the Pegasi and the Centaurs and the Mushrooms and the Fishes and the Ostriches...

I think it's got something to do with the fact that it's full of classical music. It's also got something to do with the fact that they're not talking. Usually, when the people in the TV begin to talk, especially if it's fast and there are a lot of voices, he loses interest. It's also got something to do with the tempo; it's rather tranquil and he doesn't like fast things happening in the TV. And the colours are clear, strong and good. It's very funny and moving to see him in a complete trance, so full of silent excitement. Thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## Cheyenne

That's a great story! I sometimes wonder why I never saw Fantasia as a child -- it may have kindled a love of classical music much earlier. Doesn't matter though: it's great as a (near) adult too!


----------



## Figleaf

Cheyenne said:


> I figure Beethoven would look good with some leather on too, no?


Whatever floats your boat! Personally I'm nostalgic for the days when tenors' boots were so kinky that sopranos would faint with lust...


----------



## clavichorder

I'm working double time on Math homework after neglecting it for weeks. I feel better now that I've gotten started and have made some progress.


----------



## Guest

I feel emo right now. Have I ever used this particular forum as an emotional dumping ground? I don't think so, actually.


----------



## Cheyenne

arcaneholocaust said:


> I feel emo right now. Have I ever used this particular forum as an emotional dumping ground? I don't think so, actually.


I don't think so! Go ahead!


----------



## Ingélou

arcaneholocaust said:


> I feel emo right now. Have I ever used this particular forum as an emotional dumping ground? I don't think so, actually.


Unlike me, then.  If you'd like to share, go ahead - I was really helped all the support from TC while Taggart was in hospital.
But whatever, I hope things improve & you feel much happier.


----------



## mirepoix

Last night we went to a toga/Pompeii/Roman kind of themed party. There were no eruptions and no one was thrown to the lions. I didn't wear a toga, but I doubt the historical accuracy of some of the togas that were being worn.


----------



## Cheyenne

mirepoix said:


> Last night we went to a toga/Pompeii/Roman kind of themed party. There were no eruptions and no one was thrown to the lions. I didn't wear a toga, but I doubt the historical accuracy of some of the togas that were being worn.


I love parties with dress-themes.. Last time I had one it was "strange hats and other headgear" -- never miss an opportunity to wear a bandanna! Sadly we don't have a Halloween tradition here.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ the hell with requiring a Halloween tradition - have fancy dress parties whenever you feel like it!

e: as for 'strange hats and other headgear' - I'd wear something like this, which would come with the bonus of shutting me off from listening to drunks talk about cameras:


----------



## clavichorder

I just woke up from another night of bad dreams. In this dream, after I woke up I felt keenly aware of the fact that I am largely disliked, and people in the dream told me my problem was that I had no heart and compared me to another person who was not affecting to be anything, was just simply who they are and everybody liked it, and I was forced to communicate back to them my outrage at this statement on paper, and I kept misspelling words and was unconvinced by my replies.

I was on a train while all this took place. Also, people saw me cry in the dream at the death of someone supposedly close to me, and accused me of faking tears. It was a really unrelenting depiction of people despising me and me being unable to react properly.


----------



## Ingélou

And totally false to reality, by the sound of things...


----------



## Ingélou

Poor Spouse has a sore shoulder - tendonitis - left over from his first hospital stay, for the pancreatitis. It's meant that he can't go back to his piano playing just yet; he also can't because he's still very tired, and his abdominal muscles need to reknit after his hernia op. 

But he had hired a lovely new piano teacher to cover the six months while his old teacher is being treated for a serious health problem. We didn't want to lose the slot, and we didn't want to string her along...

Then I had my light-bulb moment. So I'm turning up instead of Taggart on Thursday morning for my first beginner-piano lesson. It can only help with my dimness about musical theory, time values, scales etc. And I'd already thought about it in April, when she accompanied my violin exam pieces. And Spouse will have time to recover properly, with no pressure, before he returns to the piano. 

It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ the hell with requiring a Halloween tradition - have fancy dress parties whenever you feel like it!
> 
> e: as for 'strange hats and other headgear' - I'd wear something like this, which would come with the bonus of shutting me off from listening to drunks talk about cameras:
> 
> View attachment 54293


Must be a beggar when dooking for apples!


----------



## Taggart

Cheyenne said:


> Leather is all the rage again! I saved some money so I could buy some tomorrow!


Just make sure it's not too tight. We were reading the obituary of Alvin Stardust and came across this lovely story:



> On one of his early outings as Stardust he went on stage in a leather catsuit that covered him from throat to ankle: "The only place for the heat to escape was from my face, so three-quarters of the way through ... I just collapsed. They had to cut off my catsuit in the ambulance. My manager was saying: 'Not the suit!' Then I stopped breathing, so they fed a pipe down my throat. All my manager could say was: 'You know he's got to sing tomorrow, don't you?' "


----------



## mirepoix

Our kettle has just broken and I can't repair it. But we're out of tea bags anyway, and neither of us drink coffee at this time of night so it's not so bad. However, with a view to replacing it tomorrow Madam has just asked me an amazing question -
_"Should we get one that lights up inside? Look, here - *shows me photo of a kettle illuminated inside by a blue light*"_
I tried to keep a straight face and come up with an 'I'm genuinely interested in this topic' answer. But she was watching me like a hawk. Best I could do was_ "Is blue the only colour they offer?"_ I got away with it, because she had a close look and with a serious face replied _"Yes, only blue "._


----------



## Cheyenne

Taggart said:


> Just make sure it's not too tight. We were reading the obituary of Alvin Stardust and came across this lovely story:


Ouch.. Thanks for the warning 

And speaking of hawks, I just bought a shirt like this to celebrate:









Normally I dislike all those logos and so forth, but this looks surprisingly neat!


----------



## Badinerie

Taggart said:


> Must be a beggar when dooking for apples!


Very Jules Verne though. Dooking for Giant Octopuses would be a breeze.


----------



## Guest

Well, I guess for me I'm in a much better place than I once was, but it's still a strange place. I have determined that the process of healing is a lifelong one. I also wish I could stop dreaming for a very long time; I've gotten much better at the invaluable coping skill of "living in the present", but sometimes I go to bed at night in the present, and wake up in the past, if you know what I mean. And it's those days that are fullest of regret.

Also, although my life isn't half as stormy as it once was, a lot of the few lives left around me are even moreso, and the awareness of mortality and the fragility of human life is also a bit of an undesirable feeling.

EDIT: I'm also just wearing thin, I suppose. I haven't had a real day off since...Labor Day? (I have returned to being a full-time student Monday through Friday, and I work doubles on both Saturday and Sunday to compensate)


----------



## cwarchc

Just bought myself a raspberry pi
Now I just need to teach myself "python"


----------



## Figleaf

cwarchc said:


> Just bought myself a raspberry pi
> Now I just need to teach myself "python"


Should I get one for my 13 year old for Christmas? He is very clever and computer literate, but he's just been given a secondhand laptop. Would the raspberry pi complement this or would it just have the same features? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm not very techy!


----------



## Kopachris

cwarchc said:


> Just bought myself a raspberry pi
> Now I just need to teach myself "python"


Aw, Python's easy. If you need any help, PM me. I have tons of experience with it. 



Figleaf said:


> Should I get one for my 13 year old for Christmas? He is very clever and computer literate, but he's just been given a secondhand laptop. Would the raspberry pi complement this or would it just have the same features? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm not very techy!


The laptop will be fine if you can allow him to have total control over it, including wiping the hard drive and installing another operating system if he wants to. The best way to develop his enthusiasm into knowledge and experience is to give him something to experiment with.


----------



## clavichorder

I am behind in my classes. And I haven't attended math class all week, because I have been too ashamed to go. I really need to catch up on my work, and I am trying, but I keep procrastinating. I can't fail this math again...


----------



## cwarchc

Kopachris said:


> Aw, Python's easy. If you need any help, PM me. I have tons of experience with it.
> 
> Thanks Kopachris
> I might take you up on that.


----------



## Posie

clavichorder said:


> I am behind in my classes. And I haven't attended math class all week, because I have been too ashamed to go. I really need to catch up on my work, and I am trying, but I keep procrastinating. I can't fail this math again...


I was happy to pull a passing D in my college math class. I don't know what level you are taking, but for what it's worth, Coolmath.com really helped me.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> I am behind in my classes. And I haven't attended math class all week, because I have been too ashamed to go. I really need to catch up on my work, and I am trying, but I keep procrastinating. I can't fail this math again...


Is a mathematician's thread in order? (Ordinary) Differential Equations was one of the easiest A's I ever got  Then again, Partial Differential Equations made me sad.


----------



## Figleaf

arcaneholocaust said:


> Is a mathematician's thread in order? (Ordinary) Differential Equations was one of the easiest A's I ever got  Then again, Partial Differential Equations made me sad.


Yes. Please take this on to another thread. You are making me feel stupid!


----------



## hpowders

I LIVE for the Schrödinger Wave Equation myself. I intend to name my first son Orbital Hpowders.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Halloween party tonight, also tomorrow. I got just the outfit!

Pics later maybe.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> I LIVE for the Schrödinger Wave Equation myself. I intend to name my first son Orbital Hpowders.


I'd love to have a witty rejoinder for a maths related quip. Never gonna happen though.


----------



## Posie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Halloween party tonight, also tomorrow. I got just the outfit!
> 
> Pics later maybe.


This was my Halloween character last year and the year before.









Minus the pettipant-shorts.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> Yes. Please take this on to another thread. You are making me feel stupid!


Oh, I meant more along the lines of a "help me do my homework" thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Halloween party tonight, also tomorrow. I got just the outfit!
> 
> Pics later *maybe*.


Don't tease.


----------



## Posie

arcaneholocaust said:


> Oh, I meant more along the lines of a "help me do my homework" thread.


I'd love to participate.  If for no other reason than to always know exactly what time that darn train will arrive at the station.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Don't tease.


I wasn't sure if I'd get a chance, but I did!










Compare!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Not really about what happened in my life, but I think next time a Wagner thread gets started, it would be a good idea for everyone to stick strictly to the discussion of music and not to fall for the bait of the usual agent provocateurs who will try to derail it, as usual.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilu, you look lovely!


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> Not really about what happened in my life, but I think next time a Wagner thread gets started, it would be a good idea for everyone to stick strictly to the discussion of music and not to fall for the bait of the usual agent provocateurs who will try to derail it, as usual.


:tiphat: Wouldn't that be nice? I could read it without feeling queasy, & even learn something!


----------



## Badinerie

Turned 55 today...Its my Birthday and Halloween. When Kids knock on our door I take sweets off them!

What!? I say thank you...


----------



## Antiquarian

I've been busy putting my grandmother in a care home. For the past month I have avoided posting because I could see the stress that I have been experiencing leaking into the tone of my posts (apologies to all). Instead of posting (or listening to classical music) I have been perusing legal forms, selling a house, dealing with obstreperous relative's demands for my grandmother's furniture, et cetera. When all of these events converged, my usual laid back, good-natured demeanour became decidedly curmudgeonly. From now on I think I'll just sit on the bleachers.


----------



## mirepoix

Had a cup of coffee this morning with another photographer. He'd asked me to work with him on a couple of photoshoots he has coming up. They're reasonably big and so will be time consuming. However I discussed the scenario with Madam and she's cool with it - it helps that she knows the business - so the informal meeting this morning was simply to confirm. It's funny though, because I've known this guy for thirty years and this'll be the first time we've worked together on anything.


----------



## Turangalîla

Last night our choir just had our first rehearsal with Bramwell Tovey—we perform the Britten War Requiem with the VSO next week! I am quite excited


----------



## Lunasong

We are performing that piece in March with Keith Lockhart conducting!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I've been having a really bad last couple of weeks.

On the surface, of course, things are going really well. I'm 5 weeks through school and have been able to complete every assignment, getting basically an A in everything. I've finished the incomplete course in mathematical finance I had from last year (I had to study for and take the final over the last few weeks), and got an A- in the course, which is awesome because I was shooting for a B.

But on the inside, things are absolutely terrible: I still can't get a girlfriend.

Seriously, I couldn't care less if I'm the first person to make a quantum computer out of 5/2 fractional quantum Hall effect anyons. ANYBODY can do that. But getting a girlfriend... that's absolutely impossible.

It's not for a lack of trying, however. There's this frosh Asian girl I've been talking to every now and then in the library, and I even invited her to have lunch. She's quite the math/physics nerd: in fact, all she talks about is math and physics. But of course, whenever I ask her to dinner on the weekend, she always gives a Mickey Mouse wishy-washy answer, saying she's too busy (but of course she's not too busy to go out to dinner with her friends). She always gets uncomfortable whenever I give her a hug. In fact, I would always see her in the library basement quite often, but the last few weeks I haven't (most likely because she knows that I now study there all the time, and wants to avoid me).

There's another girl, also Asian (see a pattern?), but a transfer student and a bit older. She seems to like me... she even asked me to invite her to our dorm dinner! But she's _always_ hanging out with this guy. They're always studying together. Now, I've never seen them get touchy-feely or kiss, but they're always hanging out together. In fact, when I invited this girl to dorm dinner the guy followed along! And then he proceeded to tell us about algebraic topology... I can't compete with someone who knows topology, I'm a ******* tiny-brained experimental physicist, not a Godlike mathematician for Chirst's sake!

It's just sad that women have such little use for us and derive so much pleasure from stepping over us. In fact: I have a modest proposal for the United States to solve this problem of men's existence. When young boys hit puberty at say, 13, we should force them to donate a few rounds of their sperm to a sperm bank. Then, we should execute them. This way, we can carry out the existence of our species without the disease of men. Women get what they want (the world is free from men) and men get what we want (we don't have to live in this God-forsaken society of ours).


----------



## GreenMamba

SeptimalTritone said:


> I've been having a really bad last couple of weeks.
> 
> On the surface, of course, things are going really well. I'm 5 weeks through school and have been able to complete every assignment, getting basically an A in everything. I've finished the incomplete course in mathematical finance I had from last year (I had to study for and take the final over the last few weeks), and got an A- in the course, which is awesome because I was shooting for a B.
> 
> But on the inside, things are absolutely terrible: I still can't get a girlfriend.
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't care less if I'm the first person to make a quantum computer out of 5/2 fractional quantum Hall effect anyons. ANYBODY can do that. But getting a girlfriend... that's absolutely impossible.
> 
> It's not for a lack of trying, however. There's this frosh Asian girl I've been talking to every now and then in the library, and I even invited her to have lunch. She's quite the math/physics nerd: in fact, all she talks about is math and physics. But of course, whenever I ask her to dinner on the weekend, she always gives a Mickey Mouse wishy-washy answer, saying she's too busy (but of course she's not too busy to go out to dinner with her friends). *She always gets uncomfortable whenever I give her a hug*.


When and why are you giving her a hug?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

GreenMamba said:


> When and why are you giving her a hug?


I sometimes give girls hugs when I see them. She actually enjoyed it at first and would warmly reciprocate, but when she slowly started to realize that I liked her, she tends to tense up a bit. It's so emasculating.

My therapist actually said that giving some girls (including girls you like or don't like) a hug every now and then is beneficial.

Seriously, I so wish I could get a girlfriend: then I would finally be a worthy person who deserves to live life on this earth. Right now, I'm basically a worthless inanimate object stepped on by the world.


----------



## senza sordino

Turangalîla said:


> Last night our choir just had our first rehearsal with Bramwell Tovey-we perform the Britten War Requiem with the VSO next week! I am quite excited


I'll be in the audience!


----------



## trazom

SeptimalTritone said:


> Seriously, I so wish I could get a girlfriend: then I would finally be a worthy person who deserves to live life on this earth. Right now, I'm basically a worthless inanimate object stepped on by the world.


Why do you need to have a girlfriend to be a worthy person? You don't need to live the cliche to be someone special and most importantly, if you don't love yourself, how the hell are you going to be able to love anyone else?<---I stole that last part from RuPaul but it's true. Since you are apparently doing very well in school right now, maybe you should concentrate on that and finish strong _then_ look for a serious relationship when you have more time, hmm?


----------



## tdc

SeptimalTritone said:


> I sometimes give girls hugs when I see them. She actually enjoyed it at first and would warmly reciprocate, but when she slowly started to realize that I liked her, she tends to tense up a bit. It's so emasculating.
> 
> My therapist actually said that giving some girls (including girls you like or don't like) a hug every now and then is beneficial.
> 
> Seriously, I so wish I could get a girlfriend: then I would finally be a worthy person who deserves to live life on this earth. Right now, I'm basically a worthless inanimate object stepped on by the world.


Its not always as green on the other side of the fence as it might seem. If you have patience what you are looking for will likely come to you. That said, if you don't feel like you have self-worth any relationship you get into is going to have problems and this issue will resurface in other ways. Getting a girlfriend will not magically fix your problems.


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I've been having a really bad last couple of weeks.
> 
> On the surface, of course, things are going really well. I'm 5 weeks through school and have been able to complete every assignment, getting basically an A in everything. I've finished the incomplete course in mathematical finance I had from last year (I had to study for and take the final over the last few weeks), and got an A- in the course, which is awesome because I was shooting for a B.


That's not 'just the surface': it's very important, and I'm very glad everything is going well there. Keep the hard work.



SeptimalTritone said:


> But on the inside, things are absolutely terrible: I still can't get a girlfriend.


I'm sorry to hear that again. But it's not 'absolutely terrible'. Certainly it's something you want, and you don't have it yet, but it's not absolutely terrible. To see your family die in some horrible car crash, that's absolutely terrible...



SeptimalTritone said:


> Seriously, I couldn't care less if I'm the first person to make a quantum computer out of 5/2 fractional quantum Hall effect anyons. ANYBODY can do that. But getting a girlfriend... that's absolutely impossible.


Well, a friend of mine possibly doesn't know even half the physics and math I know, and yet his 'absolutely terrible dilemma' yesterday was that he had trouble in deciding with which of the three (3!) girls that were interested in him he was going to go out! and they were all pretty.

So, no, Mr. Physicist: _getting a girlfriend is far more easy than quantum physics!_ (jeez, LOL, this is so obvious for people that's not into physics, but one has to remind this fact to physicists from time to time!). Even what you think are awkward things about you, some girls actually find that attractive! Possibly, you are just having bad luck. So, keep trying, be yourself, and don't be a drama queen if some girl says no.



SeptimalTritone said:


> It's not for a lack of trying, however. There's this frosh Asian girl I've been talking to every now and then in the library, and I even invited her to have lunch. She's quite the math/physics nerd: in fact, all she talks about is math and physics. But of course, whenever I ask her to dinner on the weekend, she always gives a Mickey Mouse wishy-washy answer, saying she's too busy (but of course she's not too busy to go out to dinner with her friends). She always gets uncomfortable whenever I give her a hug. In fact, I would always see her in the library basement quite often, but the last few weeks I haven't (most likely because she knows that I now study there all the time, and wants to avoid me).


Well, it's difficult to say, since I would need to see your actions. a) she simply doesn't like you; b) she likes you, but you are being too precipitated and obvious in your intentions. So, relax, stop pressuring her, and see if she is the one that gives you some signal after a while. If that's the case, then you are possibly in b).



SeptimalTritone said:


> There's another girl, also Asian (see a pattern?), but a transfer student and a bit older. She seems to like me... she even asked me to invite her to our dorm dinner! But she's _always_ hanging out with this guy. They're always studying together. Now, I've never seen them get touchy-feely or kiss, but they're always hanging out together. In fact, when I invited this girl to dorm dinner the guy followed along! And then he proceeded to tell us about algebraic topology... I can't compete with someone who knows topology, I'm a ******* tiny-brained experimental physicist, not a Godlike mathematician for Chirst's sake!


First, you are not buying a cat, you are dating people, what's the ******* problem if they _are not_ Asian??!! I remember you said you were half Japanese. Well, if I were some hot Asian girl in California, I think I would be more interested in dating some hot blue eyed and bronzed surfer, rather than some Asian guy, since I could have that in my own country. But, on the other hand, some American, non-Asian, girls can find you attractive precisely because you are half Asian, since, for them, you are the exotic one. That may sound silly, but this exotic thing actually works in many cases. Also, you play the viola, classical music, etc., that's certainly a plus. I was playing the piano once in some 'classical & quantum gravity' physics conferece, and some girl saw me. Some time later I was talking to her and the first thing she asked me was about piano, that I was very good, etc. It happened again with another girl. So, you definitely have many good points to exploit.

As for the girl you mention, well, certainly it's a positive thing the fact that she was the one asking you (unless we accept some conspiracy theory about she trying this as a means for some other thing, but I don't think so). About the guy, it's a little strange that she went with him. Perhaps it's some very close friend and she didn't want to get that serious in this first encounter. Anyway, if she likes you, the algebraic topology issue is irrelevant. You will need to wait and to pursue in order to see what's the deal. The best thing you can do is to play your cards (viola, classical music, experimental equipement, and whatever your strong points are).



SeptimalTritone said:


> It's just sad that women have such little use for us and derive so much pleasure from stepping over us. In fact: I have a modest proposal for the United States to solve this problem of men's existence. When young boys hit puberty at say, 13, we should force them to donate a few rounds of their sperm to a sperm bank. Then, we should execute them. This way, we can carry out the existence of our species without the disease of men. Women get what they want (the world is free from men) and men get what we want (we don't have to live in this God-forsaken society of ours).


Oh, please, stop that s.hit, will you? Yes, life is not all flowers all the time. Live with that. And no, that pessimistic attitude of yours is simply useless. It's all self pity, and you know the obscure places to which that will lead you, why you keep insisting on that? want to have your suicide justified? It's good to be sensitive, I'm sensitive too, but that extreme is simply you obsessing and reaching preposterous conclusions that may sound rational to you now; but, believe me, they are not, they are the delusions of a lonely guy because of his loneliness. Women have their problems too. And no, they are not just mean individuals that like to play with your feelings: they are simply as ***.ked up and confused as we are! Your take is in the verge of misogyny, so, really, stop that.

Keep trying, the day will come to you, if not today, tomorrow. If you are that desperate, go and simply pay a hooker. If Richard Feynman did it, why not you? Unless you dream with some idyllic romantic thingy, etc., in that case, I will recommend you to stop watching Hollywood movies.

And don't even bother in writing some hyper-rational discourse about the justification of your misery, etc.: I really don't care, and I'm not going to read it. You simply have to let it go, all that absolutely ridiculous neurosis. I'm not claiming that we don't have to think about our misery. But most of your misery is because you are overthinking about it. And that does have a magical solution: don't overthink about it!


----------



## Turangalîla

senza sordino said:


> I'll be in the audience!


Marvelous! I am the tall strawberry-blonde bass 1 that's also in the semichorus in the second movement...if that helps you recognize me


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> Keep trying, the day will come to you, if not today, tomorrow. If you are that desperate, go and simply pay a hooker. If Richard Feynman did it, why not you? Unless you dream with some idyllic romantic thingy, etc., in that case, I will recommend you to stop watching Hollywood movies.


@SeptimalTritone While I don't recommend a hooker (which will teach you nothing about how to talk to women), I do also recommend stop watching TV and movies, especially if that's influencing your idea of some sort of ideal relationship situation. Believe me, an _actually _ideal situation could come to you and you wouldn't know it because you may be looking in the wrong place. All I can say is this: be a friend _first_, not a romantic interest to a woman. I really wish men would actually consider that a normal human behavior and not something that they have to go "out of their way" to be for a woman. Rather than treat them as a potential girlfriend for you and _your _needs, treat them as that you're there for _them_. You may think you'll be taken advantage of for this, but that will only be by women who don't deserve you anyhow. Just to give you a little encouragement, there are indeed some women who take the same wrong side, that men are just for their needs and are disposable. In fact, there are many of them. As Aleazk says, yes, we're all messed up lol


----------



## Giordano

Some good advice above!

*SeptimalTritone*,

The key is self-confidence, without the ego.
Find a way to be full of it, without self-deception.
Usually, one has to stop whining and complaining first,
and take concrete steps to *act*ualize one's inner truth.


----------



## mirepoix

Today I did some preproduction stuff for the photographer I'll be working with. In the course of this he reminded me of how 31 years ago I punched him in the face. It was over a girl. More exactly, the young woman I was dating at the time. Ah, the follies of youth and salad days.
(I've right now just Googled 'salad days' to discover what the hell it means.)


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Today I did some preproduction stuff for the photographer I'll be working with. In the course of this he reminded me of how 31 years ago I punched him in the face. It was over a girl. More exactly, the young woman I was dating at the time. Ah, the follies of youth and salad days.
> (I've right now just Googled 'salad days' to discover what the hell it means.)


It was way back when - when you got spam and Heinz vegetable salad and spud and lettuce with Heinz salad cream and a few tomatoes and yer mam called it a "salad".


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

SeptimalTritone said:


> I've been having a really bad last couple of weeks.
> 
> On the surface, of course, things are going really well. I'm 5 weeks through school and have been able to complete every assignment, getting basically an A in everything. I've finished the incomplete course in mathematical finance I had from last year (I had to study for and take the final over the last few weeks), and got an A- in the course, which is awesome because I was shooting for a B.


Congratulations!



SeptimalTritone said:


> But on the inside, things are absolutely terrible: I still can't get a girlfriend.
> 
> _Seriously, I couldn't care less if I'm the first person to make a quantum computer out of 5/2 fractional quantum Hall effect anyons. ANYBODY can do that. But getting a girlfriend... that's absolutely impossible._


Maybe, just maybe you should be studying something like psychology, or sociology...



SeptimalTritone said:


> It's not for a lack of trying, however. There's this frosh Asian girl I've been talking to every now and then in the library, and I even invited her to have lunch. She's quite the math/physics nerd: in fact, all she talks about is math and physics. But of course, whenever I ask her to dinner on the weekend, she always gives a Mickey Mouse wishy-washy answer, saying she's too busy (but of course she's not too busy to go out to dinner with her friends). She always gets uncomfortable whenever I give her a hug. In fact, I would always see her in the library basement quite often, but the last few weeks I haven't (most likely because she knows that I now study there all the time, and wants to avoid me).


When I was a very responsible student and I had faith in the educational system I deceived myself giving wishy-washy answers to invitations because I really thought I was too busy with the homework and studying to spent my free time with others. Obviously I am an introvert, I thrive in solitude but now I just go straight to the point and give sincere answers. Some people just have a small libido, some develop it at a random point in their life without much reason behind it. What I'm saying is that, she might be thinking of you as an unsolicited distraction, it might be awkward for her to 'deal' with your emotional charge, specially in public. Best advice: for now, leave her be.



SeptimalTritone said:


> There's another girl, also Asian (see a pattern?), but a transfer student and a bit older. She seems to like me... she even asked me to invite her to our dorm dinner! But she's _always_ hanging out with this guy. They're always studying together. Now, I've never seen them get touchy-feely or kiss, but they're always hanging out together. In fact, when I invited this girl to dorm dinner the guy followed along! And then he proceeded to tell us about algebraic topology... I can't compete with someone who knows topology, I'm a ******* tiny-brained experimental physicist, not a Godlike mathematician for Chirst's sake!


I'm a tiny-brained chemist I can't compete with anyone in the sciences, even the biologists have gotten to the same level by doing the same thing we've done for centuries (steal from the physicists). Revolutionary chemistry died when the physicists claimed the quantum world for themselves.

It does seem like this other girl is booked, If you don't want to waste your time trying to 'play the game' and find out you could just be brave and say it: Is there something going on between you and X? I you really like her she could still become a valuable friend.



SeptimalTritone said:


> It's just sad that women have such little use for us and derive so much pleasure from stepping over us.


False premise.



SeptimalTritone said:


> In fact: I have a modest proposal for the United States to solve this problem of men's existence.


Which one exactly? That you think too much about Asian girls?



SeptimalTritone said:


> When young boys hit puberty at say, 13, we should force them to donate a few rounds of their sperm to a sperm bank. Then, we should execute them. This way, we can carry out the existence of our species without the disease of men.


You do realise that is horrible on many levels, that it stands against some basic human rights and everything and that is good in the world.



SeptimalTritone said:


> Women get what they want (the world is free from men) and men get what we want (we don't have to live in this God-forsaken society of ours).


False premise and a gross generalization again. As has been said before, your head is in a dreamworld, be realistic.

I know I'm not the best guy for this kind of advice though, all my relationships have happened without trying (to be honest I just can't bother), usually born from a friendship by mutual attraction (and I'm not particularly pretty). Apparently there is a reservoir of females, and probably males too, seeking for a not-so-overtly-emotional-tranquil-sage-figure like I can be. You seem to still carry your cultural load of arbitrary conventions, come out of that shell!, look at other cultures, a bit of objective thinking in there (something which I am sure you are well capable of doing) may help you clear your mind a bit.

:tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> It was way back when - when you got spam and Heinz vegetable salad and spud and lettuce with Heinz salad cream and a few tomatoes and yer mam called it a "salad".


Heinz salad cream - we have that in the fridge. 
Fake edit: just had a look and it's not even 'Heinz'. It's 'Generic Salad Cream Food Matter of a Pale Hue'.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Heinz salad cream - we have that in the fridge.
> Fake edit: just had a look and it's not even 'Heinz'. It's 'Generic Salad Cream Food Matter of a Pale Hue'.


Generic Salad Cream Food Matter of a Pale Hue - I'm trying to work out how many of those words actually are realistic descriptions.


----------



## clavichorder

Part 1:

SeptimalTritone's post seems to have been adequately responded to, though there are a few points on which I am not sure I entirely agree with those who have responded. But, I don't know much about this, so I can't really offer anything good. I will say this though: I have made a fair amount of female friends, and yet these friendships have never developed into a relationship more than platonic. Once you are considered a friend by a girl and have discovered there is to be nothing more, one must move on, it seems. You can always deceive yourself into thinking she'll appreciate you later, but its probably not the case. My theory is that you really have to invest yourself in what you do, learn to love who you are and what you do, and then the possibilities will increase, and though likely doors will not open with girls who have previously remained closed to you(no pun intended). It is by all means, a good thing to be friends with girls and interact with them like you would any other person, but relationships probably won't come directly out of those, it seems. They might come about indirectly, either because a friend of yours introduces you to someone, or because you feel more comfortable around women and it shows to the newer people in your life. If anyone takes issue with what I've said, feel free to express your disagreement, I don't really know much about these things, only what I've experienced.

Part 2

I am in a bit of a rut myself however. School is not looking great right now, but perhaps I would feel better if I got my math homework in tomorrow. That would be an immediate thing to help things out, plus my piano practice has been really inadequate this quarter. When I get behind in academics and other self improvement pursuits, I tend to find all kinds of emotional excuses to further sabotage myself. 

The worst thing is that my therapist was particularly brutal to me last session. I had told him I hadn't been to school most of the week, and he asked me why I was sabotaging myself. He thinks I am afraid of success, and while that theory sounds plausible, he would ask me, what do you think it is? I would say that I didn't know, and he would tell me, "I think you do know." He was acting as though I was intentionally hiding the truth from him out of shame or fear or something, and I really JUST DON'T KNOW. He gets into all this stuff about whether I feel loved or not, and the truth is I don't, but sometimes these sessions just feel like nonsense. This summer I practically hated my therapist, but somehow I became convinced again that there was something to it, now I'm not so sure, and I don't know why I pay someone so much to feel worse about myself. I'm sure somebody could look at what I'm saying and find fault with me and how I'm reacting to it...so I don't know why I'm bothering to make myself vulnerable here...perhaps because maybe someone has something useful rather than needlessly critical to say.

I don't know of any better thought of options than therapy for improving one's mental health and overcoming personal obstacles, and yet I have to say, I haven't found a whole lot of use from it. The spot that I was in a year and a half ago, I seem to have overcome somehow by time and medication and better circumstances, perhaps. But I am running into these academic issues that have plagued me since I was 10.

The whole girlfriend/lack of friends and loneliness thing plagues me too, but who has time to think about that when the first thing seems to be moving forward? I still live with my parents and am 22. If things do somehow go well this year, I may be able to go to school abroad at 23 and thus finally experience some independence.


----------



## Giordano

clavichorder said:


> I don't know of any better thought of options than therapy for improving one's mental health and overcoming personal obstacles, and yet I have to say, I haven't found a whole lot of use from it. The spot that I was in a year and a half ago, I seem to have overcome somehow by time and medication and better circumstances, perhaps.


Therapists can be helpful to a degree at certain stages of one's life, but no therapist can understand you better than you do/can (eventually). A good therapist can be a mirror for you to see what you have been unable or unwilling to see. This comes as a result of talking and being together in trust, and not by any "theory" of psychology the therapist thinks he/she understands. In that sense, anyone who can give you unconditionally compassionate time and space and presence, can help you work through your "problems." Also in that sense, there is no therapist (a professional who takes your money and presumes to understand your mind, etc.) who is able to help you as well as one who loves you totally.

Without going into what is the mind and what is mental health, it must be said that medications and talking therapy are not in any way final solutions to mental problems. Mental problems have complex roots reaching beyond what most of us like to believe is possible and real. However, the first step toward healing is simple: It is the willingness to confront oneself and accept & love all aspects of oneself. Love in this sense is the all-encompassing, unconditional love, and not the petty personal possessive fill-my-needs kind.

The problem with therapy is precisely in dis-empowering this first willingness. The very act of submitting to therapy is a gesture of dis-empowerment and acceptance of victimhood. *You cannot heal completely until you give up the idea that you are a victim that needs help.* Most of us seem to need something or other to lean on when in severe pain. That's not a problem at all, and that's where therapists and others can be helpful. But you must eventually let go of the crutch to stand alone and recognize that you are more than capable of putting all of yourself together, without guilt or shame or justifications.

Another aspect in dealing with "mental health" is the importance of physical activity and good nutrition. Regular exercise and eating fresh vegetables and fruits help a great deal in maintaining what is called the "positive attitude." You may also consider regular chiropractic adjustments (which manipulate the spine for optimum nervous system function). There are various physical therapeutic approaches to "mental health," which can be very effective and helpful.

Finally, perspective determines experience absolutely. This may sound like a non-sequitur, but it is really the key to owning your power and being the master of your fate (as much as you are able to in your perceived reality).

It is only you who can heal yourself.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SeptimalTritone said:


> It's just sad that women have such little use for us and derive so much pleasure from stepping over us. In fact: I have a modest proposal for the United States to solve this problem of men's existence. When young boys hit puberty at say, 13, we should force them to donate a few rounds of their sperm to a sperm bank. Then, we should execute them. This way, we can carry out the existence of our species without the disease of men. Women get what they want (the world is free from men) and men get what we want (we don't have to live in this God-forsaken society of ours).


You are very embittered and women can sense that. We like guys who are nice, gentlemanly, with a positive attitude and can provide warmth and support for their woman, not guys who are angry with the entire sex.


----------



## Ingélou

All I can suggest is try to relax, SeptimalTritone. I experienced the same sadness when I was twenty-one - had never got within spitting distance of having a boyfriend. I felt awkward and unattractive. Then somehow, in the summer of 1973, I discovered clothes, made friends with two young men who then 'almost' became boyfriends - and then met Taggart, and wham, I was in love - within three weeks, engaged, and within three months, married.

By the way, Taggart hadn't had a proper girlfriend either, before me. At the time we met, I was twenty-two and Taggart nearly twenty-four. 

Planning didn't come into it. What happened was that I started enjoying gadding about with girlfriends who like socialising with both girls and boys, and somehow the social scene was right, and without thinking about it, I found it was all happening. 

Enjoy your academic success, and enjoy friendships with your male pals, and keep going to social events where there's a mix of sexes, and I hope the same thing happens for you.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> I sometimes give girls hugs when I see them. She actually enjoyed it at first and would warmly reciprocate, but when she slowly started to realize that I liked her, she tends to tense up a bit. It's so emasculating.
> 
> My therapist actually said that giving some girls (including girls you like or don't like) a hug every now and then is beneficial.
> 
> Seriously, I so wish I could get a girlfriend: then I would finally be a worthy person who deserves to live life on this earth. Right now, I'm basically a worthless inanimate object stepped on by the world.


It will happen for you. You have plenty of time.

Your self-evaluation by the way seems to be the polar opposite of what many of us on TC feel about you!


----------



## Vaneyes

Free advice...you get what you pay for.

Don't worry. Be happy. That'll be $250, please.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ingélou said:


> All I can suggest is try to relax, SeptimalTritone. I experienced the same sadness when I was twenty-one - had never got within *spitting distance *of having a boyfriend.


That sounds like your problem right there! A simple "hello" might have worked better. 

I do agree with your advice though. As you age, you have time to meet a lot more people. Sometimes a change of scenery (i.e., from school to whatever comes next) is all that's needed.


----------



## Kopachris

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are very embittered and women can sense that. We like guys who are nice, gentlemanly, with a positive attitude and can provide warmth and support for their woman, not guys who are angry with the entire sex.


I think that holds true for nearly everyone, of either gender.


----------



## Ingélou

The tinnitus I've had for three months has turned into a horrid ear infection. Why is it that when we're well, we can't imagine that we'll be ill any time soon, and when we're ill, we can't imagine ever being well again? (Mutters balefully.)

Pleased to report that we had a hospital appointment yesterday & the doctors are very happy with Taggart one month after his hernia op.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> The tinnitus I've had for three months has turned into a horrid ear infection. Why is it that when we're well, we can't imagine that we'll be ill any time soon, and when we're ill, we can't imagine ever being well again? (Mutters balefully)
> 
> Pleased to report that we had a hospital appointment yesterday & the doctors are pleased with Taggart one month after his hernia op.


Have you been to the doctor? Perhaps an oral antibiotic. Hope you feel better soon. Glad to hear about Taggart.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Another concert tonight, must less stress than the Mussorgsky/Ravel concert I did last month. Some modern music, a Bach organ transcription, and a Mozart serenade (no flutes on that one). Also, my brother and his wife are in town again and they can come! We'll hang out as a family tomorrow too. <3


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from taking my, wonderful, wife and her mother out for a great meal (at the rather classy establishment the eldest works at)
For her mum's birthday tomorrow
It is great having a chef as a son, you really do get looked after when you dine there


----------



## clavichorder

For the first time in a long time, I've spend much of the day absorbed into TC and thinking about and listening to music(I'm also working on a composition, a short one for my theory class). 

So much arguing! I haven't felt this much fightin' energy in a while. I think I should do something else or something... I could be reading Pride and Prejudice, or doing my Math homework, or catching up on sleep, or practicing much neglected piano pieces.


----------



## Igneous01

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hey Igneous,
> 
> I haven't seen you around here in a while. Hope things are okay.
> 
> If you haven't managed to do the stuff I suggested, don't worry about it. It's okay  Sometimes you just need to take a break for a week or two and listen to some (modern!) classical music, play some video games, watch some youtube, etc.
> 
> The point I was trying to make above was simply that when you need to take action, accepting your fear is much more effective than fighting your fear. Life really isn't a Beethoven's 5th "I conquered the world and defeated my fears by going from C minor to C major", it's really about compassion towards yourself.
> 
> In this sense, the simple acceptance and honesty at the end of the Grosse Fugue (after the greatest expression of human suffering)... is quite an artistic achievement.


Hey Septimal,

and apologies to all that I haven't responded in some time. I just needed some distance from the usual to re-establish perspective.

My mood has definitely stabilized. It took a good 4 or 5 days later since my last post to finally claw out of that pit. Mostly to do with me finally getting a job 

I wasn't expecting it at all either. I was looking around and finding nothing promising. My cousin, a football hooligan of all people, calls one of his friends and hooks me up with an interview the next day. I was not expecting him to help me out of all people, as lets just say we had a rocky meetup when I came back to Poland.

It came as a total surprise. I really didn't expect anyone to actually help. I am really grateful now that he did.

So for the past few weeks, I have been working mostly. I tried to take up piano and violin again here, but I've been so exhausted that I just cant keep up with any schedules besides work.

So far I've been sleeping on average 10-12 hours daily, and when waking up for work still feeling exhausted. Also having issues with the food here, as I cant seem to adjust. I think I might be slightly anaemic, possibly deficient in Iron or Vitamins, not sure.

I had to stop taking the anti-depressants; I had extremely painful heartburn after taking them. I dont know why, but after the first two weeks, every time I took one I would have really bad heartburn that would last at least 3 hours. Either I felt like vomiting or starving to death because I couldn't eat.

So, I'm trying to manage without them, I know its unwise, but at least I have work to keep me occupied (even if it gets really repetitive).

Also, I finally went to my first concert here in my hometown - they were playing Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony, and I just couldn't miss it. The experience was surreal, and I am so glad I went (even if alone).

I would just like to thank the people here for responding to my troubles. I couldn't see very much positive before, but I am grateful now that people took the time to offer some advice/empathy.

Also Septimal, I am totally using that analogy as my signature on here lol


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^
So pleased to hear that you've got a job and are feeling a little better. Hope you'll feel a whole lot better yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So on Sunday mornings, a van takes me to church off campus, and the driver happens to be a musician too. He also knows about my Glazunov obsession  Well, yesterday when I was going in the van, he told me, "Hey I was just listening to the local classical radio station, do you know this piece?" He turned up the volume. It was an orchestral work that I recognized as Russian in a second, but I didn't figure out it was glazunov until 5 seconds later, which I exclaimed enthusiastically was his first symphony. He knew who it was before he asked because he heard it announced, and he thought it pretty cool that it came on. I had to resist going on a rave about how it definitely wasn't the first time he showed up on summary mornings for me on the radio, that he shows up at the least expected times for me and makes my say every time, etc. Cuz after all, there were OTHER people in the van I had to regard... 

I have to say though, that was pretty memorable, and I'll put it in my archives of memory of this paranormal activity of my ghost lover.


----------



## Turangalîla

I am on cloud nine since our string of War Requiem performances concluded this evening with much success! Now onto Mahler second...


----------



## clavichorder

This may seem silly, but I have had low self esteem lately about my appeal to the opposite sex. I'm probably average looking and have an off putting personality to most. Its on and off, sometimes I care, sometimes I am content to do my thing and not be too bothered by it. Certain things will trigger my insecurities. My younger brother is currently seeing a very attractive girl, and is boasting to me about it, and I have been without a successful date in 2 years. 

Just venting.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clavichorder said:


> This may seem silly, but I have had low self esteem lately about my appeal to the opposite sex. I'm probably average looking *and have an off putting personality to most*. Its on and off, sometimes I care, sometimes I am content to do my thing and not be too bothered by it. Certain things will trigger my insecurities. My younger brother is currently seeing a very attractive girl, and is boasting to me about it, and I have been without a successful date in 2 years.
> 
> Just venting.


What exactly about your personality do you think is off-putting?


----------



## clavichorder

SiegendesLicht said:


> What exactly about your personality do you think is off-putting?


I have some ideas, but I don't really know. I recently had a dream where someone in the dream told me that I had affected mannerisms and was weirdly intense. I woke up feeling destroyed by that, for some reason.

I'm afraid I have weird body language, that I'm oddly stiff and when at ease, still inescapably dorky or something. When not at ease, that becomes creepy. I don't know if this is true or not.

I don't know if people in fact do find my personality off putting any more than they would someone else. But self doubt arises when I am having narrow and limited interpersonal success.

Edit:

Anyways, I'm whining. No obligation on anyone's part to respond. I need to be thinking about passing this math class.


----------



## Posie

clavichorder said:


> I have some ideas, but I don't really know. I recently had a dream where someone in the dream told me that I had affected mannerisms and was weirdly intense. I woke up feeling destroyed by that, for some reason.
> 
> I'm afraid I have weird body language, that I'm oddly stiff and when at ease, still inescapably dorky or something. When not at ease, that becomes creepy. I don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> I don't know if people in fact do find my personality off putting any more than they would someone else. But self doubt arises when I am having narrow and limited interpersonal success.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Anyways, I'm whining. No obligation on anyone's part to respond. I need to be thinking about passing this math class.


Fear of rejection, especially by the opposite sex, is a self-fulfilling prophecy. (I'm talking to myself too.)

Maybe some sort of massage device will help you feel less stiff?

Good luck with math! Practicing math makes me want to pull my teeth out! Although it is rewarding to actually learn a new concept. As I said in a different thread, CoolMath.com helped me take baby-steps toward the bigger concepts.


----------



## Kopachris

Philae has landed.


----------



## Cheyenne

clavichorder said:


> No obligation on anyone's part to respond.


Thank God, I was afraid you'd tie us all to our computer chairs and force us to type a response!
Hang in there; and good luck with Math!


----------



## clavichorder

Cheyenne said:


> Thank God, I was afraid you'd tie us all to our computer chairs and force us to type a response!
> Hang in there; and good luck with Math!


Careful, don't test my benevolence. 

In other news, I played my theory assignment composition today in class. The teacher said afterwards, "ladies and gentleman, the reincarnation of Scarlatti" and chuckled and said "that's awesome." Kind of made my day a little.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Kopachris said:


> Philae has landed.


I'm really happy that it has landed safely after the trouble with the thruster and the harpoon. I think that it is great that ESA managed to pull it off. I hope they can use this opportunity to step out of NASA's shadow and hopefully increase their funding.


----------



## Figleaf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> . He also knows about my Glazunov obsession


So that's who is with you in the picture- Glazunov? Best avatar ever!


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> I have some ideas, but I don't really know. I recently had a dream where someone in the dream told me that I had affected mannerisms and was weirdly intense....


I have always thought 'intense' was attractive, because it goes with enthusiasm, passion, caring about things, and surely many girls like that. Also, at least 'weird' is intriguing. I'm sure there'll be someone out there for you, Clavichorder.


----------



## trazom

This thread is so depressing, everyone's having problems coping with the stress of the real world. I was reading this and thought wouldn't it be nice if we could all regress back to our childhood for a weak-long mental vacation? Everyone takes a week off of work, invites their friends over to play video games, or outdoor games, whatever it is they normally enjoyed doing as a kid. I live next to the park, I'd just take a field trip and have a picnic there. I laughed out loud thinking of adults going to their neighbor's doors and going "hello, mr/mrs. can so-and-so come out and play?":lol:

It would never happen, but it's just a fantasy of mine I like to think about when things get stressful.


----------



## Posie

trazom said:


> This thread is so depressing, everyone's having problems coping with the stress of the real world. I was reading this and thought wouldn't it be nice if we could all regress back to our childhood for a weak-long mental vacation? Everyone takes a week off of work, invites their friends over to play video games, or outdoor games, whatever it is they normally enjoyed doing as a kid. I live next to the park, I'd just take a field trip and have a picnic there. I laughed out loud thinking of adults going to their neighbor's doors and going "hello, mr/mrs. can so-and-so come out and play?":lol:
> 
> It would never happen, but it's just a fantasy of mine I like to think about when things get stressful.


In most respects, I want to get as far away from my childhood as possible. Though it _would_ be nice to have a big trampoline.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Figleaf said:


> So that's who is with you in the picture- Glazunov? Best avatar ever!


We decided to pose separately (about 118 years apart to be precise) and then merge them together. It was his idea. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

trazom said:


> This thread is so depressing, everyone's having problems coping with the stress of the real world. I was reading this and thought wouldn't it be nice if we could all regress back to our childhood for a weak-long mental vacation? Everyone takes a week off of work, invites their friends over to play video games, or outdoor games, whatever it is they normally enjoyed doing as a kid. I live next to the park, I'd just take a field trip and have a picnic there. I laughed out loud thinking of adults going to their neighbor's doors and going "hello, mr/mrs. can so-and-so come out and play?":lol:
> 
> It would never happen, but it's just a fantasy of mine I like to think about when things get stressful.


Just read my posts and you'll be cheered up.  I don't post bad things that happen to me very often here, since I consider it inappropriate for this place and I have other people to talk to about stuff. I say this as a caveat to the possible impression people get of me here as being dandy and trouble-free. I'm only mostly trouble-free.


----------



## Levanda

trazom said:


> This thread is so depressing, everyone's having problems coping with the stress of the real world. I was reading this and thought wouldn't it be nice if we could all regress back to our childhood for a weak-long mental vacation? Everyone takes a week off of work, invites their friends over to play video games, or outdoor games, whatever it is they normally enjoyed doing as a kid. I live next to the park, I'd just take a field trip and have a picnic there. I laughed out loud thinking of adults going to their neighbor's doors and going "hello, mr/mrs. can so-and-so come out and play?":lol:
> 
> It would never happen, but it's just a fantasy of mine I like to think about when things get stressful.


What is point to write that everything is ok if is reality is not ok. In other hand in my community those dreams come play with us games or go for walk is gone, we don't even know most of names whom living in our street. My personal view I got somethimes crap days and good days as most of them, just ordinary.


----------



## Ingélou

trazom said:


> This thread is so depressing, everyone's having problems coping with the stress of the real world. I was reading this and thought wouldn't it be nice if we could all regress back to our childhood for a weak-long mental vacation? Everyone takes a week off of work, invites their friends over to play video games, or outdoor games, whatever it is they normally enjoyed doing as a kid. I live next to the park, I'd just take a field trip and have a picnic there. I laughed out loud thinking of adults going to their neighbor's doors and going "hello, mr/mrs. can so-and-so come out and play?":lol:
> 
> It would never happen, but it's just a fantasy of mine I like to think about when things get stressful.


I think it's a great idea. I see where you're coming from when you say this thread is depressing - but I actually like it that it gives us all a chance to reach out to each other & sympathise or make suggestions when a poster is having trouble. It was a great thread to tell people about Taggart's hospital stay, and very encouraging to read people's kind responses.

So I'm posting here to say that Taggart continues to make great progress. He's back driving now, and we hope to go to Scottish Dancing - walking through the dances - before Christmas, and maybe start back cautiously on the alcohol for the New Year.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I think it's a great idea. I see where you're coming from when you say this thread is depressing - but I actually like it that it gives us all a chance to reach out to each other & sympathise or make suggestions when a poster is having trouble. It was a great thread to tell people about Taggart's hospital stay, and very encouraging to read people's kind responses.
> 
> So I'm posting here to say that Taggart continues to make great progress. He's back driving now, and we hope to go to Scottish Dancing - walking through the dances - before Christmas, and maybe start back cautiously on the alcohol for the New Year.


Good. That Ferrari was getting a bit rusty.


----------



## Figleaf

Levanda said:


> What is point to write that everything is ok if is reality is not ok.


Absolutely- if you can't unburden yourself anonymously online, when can you? British society offline is as uptight as ever, and the Americans are even more inclined to put on a brave face than we are, although they don't go to the same irritating extreme of constantly congratulating themselves on their stupid Stiff Upper Lip like we do 

I find it quite reassuring when people have the courage to share the difficulties they are having. Most of us have probably been through similar things, and I wish I'd had online forums to turn to when I was young and insecure and felt like I was literally the only person this stuff was happening to!


----------



## Posie

Figleaf said:


> Absolutely- if you can't unburden yourself anonymously online, when can you? British society offline is as uptight as ever, and the Americans are even more inclined to put on a brave face than we are, although they don't go to the same irritating extreme of constantly congratulating themselves on their stupid Stiff Upper Lip like we do
> 
> I find it quite reassuring when people have the courage to share the difficulties they are having. Most of us have probably been through similar things, and I wish I'd had online forums to turn to when I was young and insecure and felt like I was literally the only person this stuff was happening to!


Thank you, Figleaf and Levanda.  You've expressed what I've been feeling for a while.

I don't know what the job culture is like in Britain, but it seems that in order to get a job almost anywhere in the U.S., the main requirement is the ability to smile like a plastic doll while stuffing down any negative thoughts or feelings. That can make anyone's bad day much worse.


----------



## Kopachris

A position has opened up in my company's IT department. I am *so* applying for a transfer.


----------



## Kopachris

Transfer request has been submitted. I decided not to attach my full resume, since it basically amounts to "graduated high school, worked hotel front desk for a while." Instead, I'm just sticking with the transfer request form's "What qualifications do you have for this position?" box. I think I'm fairly well-qualified and have the necessary experience, but none of that experience is professional or from formal education. Here's what I wrote:



> WHAT QUALIFICATIONS DO YOU HAVE FOR THIS POSITION?
> 
> Mostly GNU/Linux desktop and server administration, as well as Python programming. I operate several web-based services on a remote Linux server. Also experienced with Windows desktop administration and troubleshooting-XP, 7, and 8/8.1. Familiar with IBM i. Other experience includes: MySQL, reverse engineering and debugging software, diagnosing and replacing faulty hardware, laptop disassembly and reassembly, and building and setting up new computers. In the past, I have always demonstrated an ability to learn new tools and skills extremely efficiently.


Wish me luck!


----------



## cwarchc

Kopachris said:


> Transfer request has been submitted. I decided not to attach my full resume, since it basically amounts to "graduated high school, worked hotel front desk for a while." Instead, I'm just sticking with the transfer request form's "What qualifications do you have for this position?" box. I think I'm fairly well-qualified and have the necessary experience, but none of that experience is professional or from formal education. Here's what I wrote:
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck, I hope you get what you want


----------



## Taggart

Kopachris said:


> Wish me luck!


Good luck! Hope your location proves an accurate summary of the outcome. :cheers:


----------



## Posie

New long term goal: I've decided to become a psychiatric nurse. I don't know exactly what or how long it will take, but I'm going to do it!


----------



## samurai

To Kopachris, Knock 'em dead, buddy. Best of luck! :trp:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Igneous01 said:


> Hey Septimal,
> 
> and apologies to all that I haven't responded in some time. I just needed some distance from the usual to re-establish perspective.
> 
> My mood has definitely stabilized. It took a good 4 or 5 days later since my last post to finally claw out of that pit. Mostly to do with me finally getting a job
> 
> I wasn't expecting it at all either. I was looking around and finding nothing promising. My cousin, a football hooligan of all people, calls one of his friends and hooks me up with an interview the next day. I was not expecting him to help me out of all people, as lets just say we had a rocky meetup when I came back to Poland.
> 
> It came as a total surprise. I really didn't expect anyone to actually help. I am really grateful now that he did.
> 
> So for the past few weeks, I have been working mostly. I tried to take up piano and violin again here, but I've been so exhausted that I just cant keep up with any schedules besides work.
> 
> So far I've been sleeping on average 10-12 hours daily, and when waking up for work still feeling exhausted. Also having issues with the food here, as I cant seem to adjust. I think I might be slightly anaemic, possibly deficient in Iron or Vitamins, not sure.
> 
> I had to stop taking the anti-depressants; I had extremely painful heartburn after taking them. I dont know why, but after the first two weeks, every time I took one I would have really bad heartburn that would last at least 3 hours. Either I felt like vomiting or starving to death because I couldn't eat.
> 
> So, I'm trying to manage without them, I know its unwise, but at least I have work to keep me occupied (even if it gets really repetitive).
> 
> Also, I finally went to my first concert here in my hometown - they were playing Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony, and I just couldn't miss it. The experience was surreal, and I am so glad I went (even if alone).
> 
> I would just like to thank the people here for responding to my troubles. I couldn't see very much positive before, but I am grateful now that people took the time to offer some advice/empathy.
> 
> Also Septimal, I am totally using that analogy as my signature on here lol


Igneous... it's quite an honor to have my statements about Beethoven's artistic expression quoted in your signature. I'm glad you enjoyed them! Self compassion is the most important thing for your mental health, but it takes time to do it.

I'm glad your feeling better too, with getting a job, and going to see Tchaikovsky's 6th. Things are looking up actually!  Make sure you get a healthy dose of Stockhausen: I've heard that it's good for you 

As far as pills go, I've had difficulty with those in the past as well. It really sucks to be physically tired... because you are/aren't taking medication! But geez... I didn't know that certain anti-depressants went as far to not only tire you but give you heartburn.

For me: I want to apologize for saying such negative statements towards women... even implying that they desired men to be dead. That's simply not remotely true.

I was having a difficult social time at school, but I'm now away and working on classes at home. It feels very refreshing and spacious. I'll still be able to graduate at the end of this year.

Yes, my lack of social success at school was incredibly draining... it was consuming my every thought. I can't say I have a solution to this problem: but I do want to work my way back to socially interacting with others.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I went to another concert this evening. Yesterday I saw the Brahms Requiem performed at my school (which was incredibly moving too!), but tonight I saw a professional concert with the National Symphony Orchestra. And my secondary teacher/mentor was performing a flute concerto!! He was soooo good!! It was entirely worth it just for that, but also on the program was Stravinsky's Rite of Spring. Considering I know this piece like the back of my hand (surprising? I actually performed it this summer so I got to know it in real depth), it was a lot different just witnessing it without the nerves and need for focus. It sometimes became meta (where I was just watching players struggle without really feeling how hard it was), but at other times extremely engaging. My typical reaction to Stravo's music is usually not a feeling of seeing _himself _in the music as a personality, but more like a collector of sounds into a vat, mixes it up, and hands it out. There are many parts of this work that I now enjoy, especially the softer moments and some really neat chords, but the ending really struck me as horrifying in a way I didn't really understand performing it. Performing it was just intense, exhilarating, like I was screaming my heart out in an enjoyable way. But this time it just got so over-the-top with horror (a sublime reaction, not a beauty reaction) in the Sacrificial Dance that I started _crying_, would you believe? I couldn't take how horrible it made me feel. I felt like I was witnessing a someone die violently before my eyes, but I wasn't really thinking of a particular person dying, it was just the sensation of death, horrible death. Hopelessness, weeping. If I'm in a mood to go through that again, and "affirm" my dominance of this musically depicted terror which in the end won't hurt me, then yes, I may listen to this live more times in my life. But as of now, that was enough catharsis for one evening...


----------



## Figleaf

marinasabina said:


> New long term goal: I've decided to become a psychiatric nurse. I don't know exactly what or how long it will take, but I'm going to do it!


Good luck- it sounds like a challenging but rewarding career!


----------



## trazom

Well, I did find out I was one of the 4 accepted into my first choice graduate program today, so there's _that_...

Oh, and I gave doggles a bath.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^^ congratulations.


----------



## clavichorder

I have been in the community college system since 2010, and at this particular CC for three years now, and I am/was set to graduate finally 2015. But I am very much in danger of failing my math class, and I'm not doing excellent in my others. I did very poorly this quarter, having gotten behind in homework and never fully catching up. Its the same pattern. 

I feel very depressed and stuck for this reason and a few others.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Hope that something changes - a mood lifts - and you are able to get back on top of your studies, clavichorder, and feel more hopeful. Best of luck.


----------



## mirepoix

This is a long read. So go make tea or have a drink. It's 'what happens in your life?' but I'm really only writing it because Madam's having a bubble bath and will be in there for hours... So, here's what's been happening recently.

I'm in great shape and good health. I enjoy it because it feels wonderful. I workout three times a week, I eat well, I rest well, and I don't worry about BS. So about three weeks ago I was shocked to wake and discover my hip had seized up. It was as if it had frozen solid. Madam had to massage it every morning before I could get out of bed. And it happened at a bad time because I was doing work for another photographer.

I'm not afraid of anyone or anything. Really, it's impossible to even intimidate me. Except for the fact that I'm scared of doctors and terrified of hospitals. Seriously, it's almost pathological and something I should get help for. Anyway, one morning Madam was driving us into town, but she took a wrong turning, then took another wrong turning etc until she turned into the car park of...my doctor? And why is she turning the engine off?

After being coaxed/threatened inside she checked me in with reception. I sat and hated the world. After a while my doctor came out. He called my name and when he saw me he smiled. He said "Long time no see!" and I wanted to punch him in the face.

In his office he looked at his computer while I warily scanned the room for jagged things he might stick in me or saw-like things might use to cut off bits of me. He said "More than four years since I last saw you!" and I wanted to _stick the heid_ on him. After asking what was up I told him about my hip. Then he asked me questions. Then he told me to go and lay down on the examining table. I made sure there were no straps or big wooden wheel things to stretch me out like in a dungeon, then I lay down.

He couldn't see/feel anything wrong with my hip. So he took a card from his desk and told me to go up to the hospital and get an x-ray. But then he took another card and said "Before you go give this to the nurse" Why? "Because you haven't been here for years and we should do some tests" Why? "It's preventative medicine".

Within seconds of entering the nurses room she had a syringe with a needle ready to stick in me. Typical. Then she said "Oh, I should get my colleague and let her see how vascular you are!" because apparently nurses like that due to it making it easy for them to find a vein. Madam likes it too, which I'm glad of because my vascularity is over the top and my arms look like they've snakes under the skin. Fact.

I looked away when she stuck the needle in. I refrained from swearing.

We went up to the hospital right away. They made me wear this thing that despite my best attempts left my popka exposed. Also, the floor was so shiny and slippy that I had a quick Fred Astaire tap dance. A nurse caught me and said "Enjoying yourself?" and I said "Sure. Join me? But I don't want to be Ginger" but she was confused by that.

Anyway, I was under the x-ray machine and "'Old it, flash, bang, wallop, what a picture
What a picture, what a photograph".

The following week my doctor phoned and said everything was okay. But he wanted me to go see a physio. So I went there and this dude in his early 60s was my physio. And he was clearly and unashamedly gay. I'm only mentioning that because of what happened later (I don't care who is/isnt gay - very many of the male models I work with are gay) at my third appointment. 
So, he massaged my hip and then attached these rubber cups to it. They had tubes and some sort of vacuum deal going on which made them stick to my skin. In turn they were plugged into a machine. He turned it on and it was similar to many tiny electric shocks or severe pins and needles. Perhaps a little uncomfortable. He said "See that control? When you get comfortable with the present setting turn it up a little. But only a little" and I asked why only a little. He got an evil grin on his face and said "Try it and see" So, because I'm me I turned it all the way up. And I will never do that ever again for as long as I live.

All this time my hip improved. The massage seemed to help most. No one could make a diagnosis and so it was decided I should continue with the massage for a few more sessions. But the clinic was awkward to get to and so my physio offered to teach Madam how to massage my hip correctly. He brought her in and said this to her:
"Before we start, I just want to say that you are a very pretty girl" 
She blushed. I've never seen her blush before. I've seen her complimented by all kinds of people, but I've never seen her blush.
Then he said to me "You've won a watch with this one."

Now my hip is 100% fine again. So much so, that I'm swinging two 24 kg kettlebell with relative ease and climbing the trees in the park that have now lost all their leaves.
I know that one day I'll need to slow down and bits of me will fall off. But not yet.


----------



## Posie

clavichorder said:


> I have been in the community college system since 2010, and at this particular CC for three years now, and I am/was set to graduate finally 2015. But I am very much in danger of failing my math class, and I'm not doing excellent in my others. I did very poorly this quarter, having gotten behind in homework and never fully catching up. Its the same pattern.
> 
> I feel very depressed and stuck for this reason and a few others.


I know the feeling, believe me. If you search on Youtube for "gamma waves binaural", that can help you concentrate.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My school's Fall Opera opening night! It's Mozart's _Cosi fan Tutte_, a chamber version where there's one on each part (so I'm the only flute). We'll have 4 productions total in the next 5 days. :O

In the pit, I can't see the subtitles for the libretto, so I pretty much have no idea what's going on except when I hear people laugh. But reading up on this opera, I find a lot of the characters pretty despicable. Some people say this opera is misogynist, but I actually see it as satire of cheap love. The opera is based on the premise that all women are shallow (although Despina the maid seems more bitter and clever than shallow), but there's an aria where Despina says all men are shallow too. So, I guess both genders get their jabs. And honestly, if they flipped the roles so that it was criticizing the shallow side of men, would anyone complain? No, which is exactly our society's problem. We can't make generalizations about women, but we can about men. So, I figure people just need to let go the supposedly sexist premise and look at the bigger picture that yes, there is such thing as shallow love, and watch out for it, if you are either man _or _woman. No gender is impervious to being shallow or blind to shallowness. The two men after all were shallow too for assuming their lovers would be faithful when obviously they didn't know their characters very well.


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> yes, there is such thing as shallow love, and watch out for it, if you are either man _or _woman. No gender is impervious to being shallow or blind to shallowness.


In my opinion _all_ romantic love is shallow. The only deep love is universal. I'm not saying that people in relationships can't feel real love for each other, but if they do it is not based on romance or sex.


----------



## Posie

mirepoix said:


> So, he massaged my hip and then attached these rubber cups to it. They had tubes and some sort of vacuum deal going on which made them stick to my skin. In turn they were plugged into a machine. He turned it on and it was similar to many tiny electric shocks or severe pins and needles. Perhaps a little uncomfortable. He said "See that control? When you get comfortable with the present setting turn it up a little. But only a little" and I asked why only a little. He got an evil grin on his face and said "Try it and see" So, because I'm me I turned it all the way up. And I will never do that ever again for as long as I live.


*OUCH!* Was it dry or wet cupping? I can't imagine someone letting a patient do that, especially if it _was_ wet. EW!

I bought a set of two manual massage cups on Amazon for $6 USD from Russia. They work very well and keep my muscles from pulling when I work out.


----------



## mirepoix

marinasabina said:


> *OUCH!* Was it dry or wet cupping? I can't imagine someone letting a patient do that, especially if it _was_ wet. EW!
> 
> I bought a set of two manual massage cups on Amazon for $6 USD from Russia. They work very well and keep my muscles from pulling when I work out.


It looked similar to this -









- only the machine he used was older than the one in the photo.
Also, the cups were more deep and made from black rubber.
He started the machine and I heard the suction inside the cups. Then he attached them to my hip. And then he turned the control up and I felt my muscles stimulated. 
Frankly, when he first approached with the machine and the tubes and the attached cups, my first thought was_ "I do not wish to be milked like a cow"._


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh dear where to start. I have been having work issues. Just a severe lack of hours. So as a result I have been on the god awful job hunt for the elusive second job (depressing alone). Which I fear will cut into my time for music. But I suppose I need to look at a bigger picture here. I am actually hoping to get a job as a teachers aid. Hopefully for a music teacher. *fingers crossed*! 

I have been really excelling in my baking. Mostly Scandinavian stuff. Sweden one day I will move there! It is somewhat of a stress relief, though I am hoping my music will help with the depression. 

In brighter news my brother will be back next month for the holidays. He has been in Guam for the past two years with the navy. 

Just a brief synopsis.


----------



## Posie

mirepoix said:


> It looked similar to this -
> 
> View attachment 56594
> 
> 
> - only the machine he used was older than the one in the photo.
> Also, the cups were more deep and made from black rubber.
> He started the machine and I heard the suction inside the cups. Then he attached them to my hip. And then he turned the control up and I felt my muscles stimulated.
> Frankly, when he first approached with the machine and the tubes and the attached cups, my first thought was_ "I do not wish to be milked like a cow"._


Oh, good. I had pictured this. (The red stuff is blood.)


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^^ the hell with whatever that is. I don't want it. Bought from Russia, you said? _Ya bolshe ne hochu_.


----------



## SarahNorthman

marinasabina said:


> Oh, good. I had pictured this. (The red stuff is blood.)
> 
> View attachment 56596


It is a little horrifying. What is it?


----------



## Posie

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^^ the hell with whatever that is. I don't want it. Bought from Russia, you said? _Ya bolshe ne hochu_.


:lol: Yes, it is disgusting. This is what I use. No blood involved, but if you leave them on too long, you'll end up with hickeys.











SarahNorthman said:


> It is a little horrifying. What is it?


It's the Chinese version of bloodletting. It's hard to believe people still practice it!


----------



## Kopachris

Update on my job application:

So far, there are two internal applicants (including myself) and three external applicants for the position. I've heard from both someone else who works in IT and from our HR department's talent coordinator (who heard it from the IT Director) that it will probably be someone internal who gets the job, due to the specialized infrastructure we have. The talent coordinator suggested I turn in my resume and write a cover letter anyway, and I have done so. She seemed impressed when she read the letter, so I think my chances are good.


Meanwhile, my little brother is off at college on an NROTC scholarship having the time of his life studying aerospace engineering, learning how to sail, playing paintball, etc... No, I'm not envious at all.  (Honestly, though, I am really proud of him and happy for him.)


----------



## SarahNorthman

marinasabina said:


> :lol: Yes, it is disgusting. This is what I use. No blood involved, but if you leave them on too long, you'll end up with hickeys.
> 
> View attachment 56600
> 
> 
> It's the Chinese version of bloodletting. It's hard to believe people still practice it!


Ah that was the first thought that came to mind! Well modern day bloodletting to be exact. I know! I just thought it had been outlawed in general! I mean if history is anything to go by, it just never seemed to yield the "results" you would want.


----------



## Posie

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah that was the first thought that came to mind! Well modern day bloodletting to be exact. I know! I just thought it had been outlawed in general! I mean if history is anything to go by, it just never seemed to yield the "results" you would want.


You're right... The therapist does need a license in Chinese medicine, which is very specific. It seems like one could get the same results, or better, from the cupping therapy without drawing any blood. Especially with a clean diet.


----------



## SarahNorthman

marinasabina said:


> You're right... The therapist does need a license in Chinese medicine, which is very specific. It seems like one could get the same results, or better, from the cupping therapy without drawing any blood. Especially with a clean diet.


I am curious, what are some reasons one would need to have this done in modern times that could not be fixed some other way?


----------



## Posie

"Wet cupping" (or bloodletting) is claimed to cure any ailment, including colds and cancer (which is rubbish).

"Dry cupping" (which is very different) simply improves blood circulation in a specific area of the body.

I have a tendency to be anemic, which makes it hard to warm up my muscles before a workout.


----------



## SarahNorthman

marinasabina said:


> "Wet cupping" (or bloodletting) is claimed to cure any ailment, including colds and cancer (which is rubbish).
> 
> "Dry cupping" (which is very different) simply improves blood circulation in a specific area of the body.
> 
> I have a tendency to be anemic, which makes it hard to warm up my muscles before a workout.


Huh. The second one definitely seems innocent enough. But as far as bloodletting is concerned.....I think I'll stick to the good ol fashioned rest and tea method for my colds. :3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to begin teaching music theory to the younger brother of one of my school friends over the summer. (Starts soon)


----------



## Ingélou

tdc said:


> In my opinion _all_ romantic love is shallow. The only deep love is universal. I'm not saying that people in relationships can't feel real love for each other, but if they do it is not based on romance or sex.


No, I can't agree. Not in total. I agree that the concept of romantic love and sexual love has got out of hand - is dangerous - and can lead to unreal expectations. And yes, I do think that in a lasting marriage or relationship, the companionship and friendship element must *also* be there.

But the romantic or sexual love that started it off does not have to die with age. If anything, I think knowledge and experience can enhance those feelings.

Nor do I think that romantic love is necessarily shallow. My violin teacher has just got engaged to a girlfriend he last went out with at school, then broke up with when he went to university. He went to see her on the way to a concert, and says 'I had not seen her for seventeen years. ... It was like being hit in the face by a train, but in a good way.' That's the power of romantic love.

I might be attracted to a dog for its good looks. When it's been in my house for years, I know I love its character too, but still appreciate its looks. I might like a piece of music for its tune - then learn more about the deeper elements, but still like the tune.


----------



## tdc

Ingélou said:


> No, I can't agree. Not in total. I agree that the concept of romantic love and sexual love has got out of hand - is dangerous - and can lead to unreal expectations. And yes, I do think that in a lasting marriage or relationship, the companionship and friendship element must *also* be there.
> 
> But the romantic or sexual love that started it off does not have to die with age. If anything, I think knowledge and experience can enhance those feelings.
> 
> Nor do I think that romantic love is necessarily shallow. My violin teacher has just got engaged to a girlfriend he last went out with at school, then broke up with when he went to university. He went to see her on the way to a concert, and says 'I had not seen her for seventeen years. ... It was like being hit in the face by a train, but in a good way.' That's the power of romantic love.
> 
> I might be attracted to a dog for its good looks. When it's been in my house for years, I know I love its character too, but still appreciate its looks. I might like a piece of music for its tune - then learn more about the deeper elements, but still like the tune.


Well, when I use the word "shallow" in this context I don't mean something that is necessarily bad, or should be avoided. Rather for a lot of people I think it is good and exactly what they need. I think that type of attraction is something that is in all of us. It is completely natural. I also think relationships are great ways to learn and bond with another person, and as I said I think the two kinds of love can be mixed together.

I just think that kind of love should be seen for what it is - more of a shallow, mediumistic love, compared with a more universal love. I think certain people are better off not in any kind of romantic relationship, yet I don't think that means they will have to miss out on experiencing "love", on the contrary I think the more powerful forms of love a person can experience is not dependent on this type of relationship - which is not to say I think people that are in relationships can't experience the same thing. I think everyone has a different path in life, but no one has to miss out on experiencing love.


----------



## samurai

My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^ John and I are so sorry to hear this. We send you our sincerest sympathy. 
Love, Mollie & John


----------



## Posie

I'm so sorry. *hug*


----------



## Levanda

marinasabina said:


> "Wet cupping" (or bloodletting) is claimed to cure any ailment, including colds and cancer (which is rubbish).
> 
> "Dry cupping" (which is very different) simply improves blood circulation in a specific area of the body.
> 
> I have a tendency to be anemic, which makes it hard to warm up my muscles before a workout.


Sadly I am anemic as well always cold. I take iron tablets seems same still cold.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


So sorry to hear this. May she rest in peace. I send my deepest sympathy to you and your/her family.


----------



## mirepoix

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


It must be terrible, I can't even imagine. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


I'm so sorry to learn of your loss, Samurai. My condolences to you.


----------



## cwarchc

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


So sorry to hear that.
My thoughts are with you


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My condolences to you, Samurai. Stay strong!


----------



## SarahNorthman

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


Oh my stars. I am so sorry.


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


Terrible news, Samurai. My prayers are with you and your family. God be with you.


----------



## clavichorder

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


I'm very sorry to hear of this terrible news Samurai.


----------



## Figleaf

Samurai- so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kopachris

Every time something like this happens, I want to say something to console the person, but I always feel I have nothing to add to what's already been said. I'm sorry, samurai.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine.


----------



## clavichorder

I think I will stay off the computer for a while. I have too much to do. I'll be back later this week probably.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ugh. I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in the back of my head. They seem to come and go. It's been happening for a couple of weeks now. I can go two or three days without getting one then they just come back. Sometimes I get just one or two that last a few seconds then are gone. Other times, like now, they just keep coming back. Most of the times it only lasts a few seconds, but then minutes later it happens again and again. I think I'm going to have to get this checked out.


----------



## Ingélou

Dave Whitmore said:


> Ugh. I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in the back of my head. They seem to come and go. It's been happening for a couple of weeks now. I can go two or three days without getting one then they just come back. Sometimes I get just one or two that last a few seconds then are gone. Other times, like now, they just keep coming back. Most of the times it only lasts a few seconds, but then minutes later it happens again and again. I think I'm going to have to get this checked out.


Oh yes, please do - and hope there's a simple explanation and it's soon fixed.


----------



## Cheyenne

I got myself tutors for Physics and Mathematics -- much needed, unfortunately. The extra explanations are helpful, and they force me to finish my homework and actually do work  I will also have my driver's examination this week -- we'll see how it goes!

Additionally, I finally did my singing presentation this week with a friend: a presentation done almost entirely in song for no reason whatsoever. It was as hilarious as we expected it to be. We rewrote songs to be about Nelson's Mandela ANC Election Victory speech. If I ever get another opportunity I'll certainly do something like this again -- it's far more fun than regular presentations.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Ugh. I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in the back of my head. They seem to come and go. It's been happening for a couple of weeks now. I can go two or three days without getting one then they just come back. Sometimes I get just one or two that last a few seconds then are gone. Other times, like now, they just keep coming back. Most of the times it only lasts a few seconds, but then minutes later it happens again and again. I think I'm going to have to get this checked out.


Sorry to hear. Taking any medications? Any increased anxiety in your life?

Definitely get it checked out!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Sorry to hear. Taking any medications? Any increased anxiety in your life?


To be honest I have nothing BUT stress in my life right now. We have so many things going on and a lot of worries. I'm grateful for my passion for classical as this music at least gives me a release from everything for a while.


----------



## samurai

I thank all of my good friends at Talk Classical from the bottom of my heart for all your kind words and thoughts regarding my wife.


----------



## aleazk

Cheyenne said:


> I got myself tutors for Physics and Mathematics -- much needed, unfortunately. The extra explanations are helpful, and they force me to finish my homework and actually do work


Unfortunately, the approaches to teach Math and Physics at highschools are often terrible, giving the students an idea of very dry and boring disciplines. I found most of the Math and Physics courses in highschool extremely uninspiring. My vocation actually developed by the science related things I used to do by my own, unrelated to school.

Not sure if that's your situation, but I wanted to mention it anyway, in the sense that I can sympathize with your situation even being a physicist (I wouldn't like to do that boring homework either!!   :tiphat: )

Also, I wanted to mention it to you in particular: you are evidently well read, particularly in literature, etc. Unfortunately, it's a trend in intellectuals to actually boast their scientific ignorance (of course, I'm not saying this is your case!), as if it were something to be proud. Also, it's known that some scientists do the same thing about their philosophical/literary/artistic ignorance. I'm sure you are familiar with C.P.Snow's 'Two Cultures'.

Anyway, I hope you can come to terms with your Math and Physics and in that way continue the legacy of literary intellectuals with interests in science, like Aldous Huxley (one of his last books is the essay 'Literature and Science').


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> To be honest I have nothing BUT stress in my life right now. We have so many things going on and a lot of worries. I'm grateful for my passion for classical as this music at least gives me a release from everything for a while.


Dave, it could be from all that stress, but PLEASE see an MD and get it checked out!!


----------



## samurai

Hi, Dave. I'm sorry--and quite concerned--to learn of your current medical plight. Stress has been described as the "silent killer". It might well be adding to your physical distress. However, after the pain I experienced this past summer with my back--which soon spread to my legs, making it impossible for me to take a step without excruciating pain--I would highly recommend that you seek out a specialist ASAP. 
In my case, it turned out that I needed back surgery to correct my problem, which it did. I am now able to walk and function normally w/o any pain.
I hope you are able to feel better without any invasive medical procedures.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Dave, it could be from all that stress, but PLEASE see an MD and get it checked out!!


I will if it continues. May have to wait until after Thanksgiving. We have a busy few days ahead.


----------



## Kopachris

I just realized I no longer have any desire to kill myself. The idea of putting a loaded gun against my head and pulling the trigger used to be one of my favorite fantasies, but the idea is unsavory to me now. I used to relish the idea "to take Arms against a Sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them." I would delight in thinking of my own death. Now though, in thinking about putting a gun to my own head and a bullet in my own brain, I feel distaste, or perhaps even disgust at the pitiful, tormented creature I was previously or would have become.

I still don't cling to life or particularly enjoy life in general, but I don't desire or cling to my own death, either. I find this development rather fascinating.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> I just realized I no longer have any desire to kill myself. The idea of putting a loaded gun against my head and pulling the trigger used to be one of my favorite fantasies, but the idea is unsavory to me now. I used to relish the idea "to take Arms against a Sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them." I would delight in thinking of my own death. Now though, in thinking about putting a gun to my own head and a bullet in my own brain, I feel distaste, or perhaps even disgust at the pitiful, tormented creature I was previously or would have become.
> 
> I still don't cling to life or particularly enjoy life in general, but I don't desire or cling to my own death, either. I find this development rather fascinating.


That sounded rather grim, but a good development now I think. I wish you the best of luck with your life and hopefully great things will happen


----------



## Cheyenne

aleazk said:


> Also, I wanted to mention it to you in particular: you are evidently well read, particularly in literature, etc. Unfortunately, it's a trend in intellectuals to actually boast their scientific ignorance (of course, I'm not saying this is your case!), as if it were something to be proud. Also, it's known that some scientists do the same thing about their philosophical/literary/artistic ignorance. I'm sure you are familiar with C.P.Snow's 'Two Cultures'.


I'm aware: that's why I chose a profile with all the scientific courses, known to be more difficult. I felt it was important to have at least a basal understanding of science. C.P. Snow's "Two Cultures" is neat. The divisions between the humanities and the sciences always interested me: Literature and Science by Matthew Arnold, and What is Science? by George Orwell are good too. Orwell sums it up succinctly: "A hundred years ago, Charles Kingsley described science as 'making nasty smell in a laboratory'. A year or two ago a young industrial chemist informed me, smugly, that he 'could not see what was the use of poetry'. So the pendulum swings to and fro, but it does not seem to me that one attitude is any better than the other."

Scientific education is all the rage again at my school, and literature is regularly mocked, so it is clear in which direction the pendulum has swung this time. This passage of Hazlitt always returns to me:

They propose to erect a Chrestomathic school, by cutting down some fine old trees on the classic ground where Milton thought and wrote, to introduce a rabble of children, who for the Greek and Latin languages, poetry, and history, that fine pabulum of useful enthusiasm, that breath of immortality infused into our youthful blood, that balm and cordial of our future years, are to be drugged with chemistry and apothecaries' receipts, are to be taught to do everything, and to see and feel nothing.​
I once desired to go into a STEM field, but my math is truly too deficient in that area -- I really can't handle it.



aleazk said:


> Anyway, I hope you can come to terms with your Math and Physics and in that way continue the legacy of literary intellectuals with interests in science, like Aldous Huxley (one of his last books is the essay 'Literature and Science').


Aye! Goethe (who could be more than a little misguided on that front -- viz. his attempt to disprove Newton's theory of colors), Francis Bacon, John Ruskin (the lovely _Proserpina: Studies of Wayside Flowers, While the Air was Yet Pure Among the Alps, and in the Scotland and England Which My Father Knew_!), H.L. Mencken (as laid out in _On Education_ -- I've transcribed it and will add it soon), and more. This paragraph from Mencken's On Education is relevant:

One extraordinary teacher I remember who taught me something: a teacher of mathematics. I had a dislike for that science, and knew little about it. Finally, my neglect of it brought me to bay: in transferring from one school to another I found that I was hopelessly short in algebra. What was needed, of course, was not an actual knowledge of algebra, but simply the superficial smattering needed to pass an examination. The teacher that I mention, observing my distress, generously offered to fill me with that smattering after school hours. He got the whole year's course into me in exactly six lessons of half an hour each. And how? More accurately, why? Simply because he was an algebra fanatic-because he believed that algebra was not only a science of the utmost importance, but also one of the greatest fascination. He was the penmanship professor of years ago, lifted to a higher level. A likable and plausible man, he convinced me in twenty minutes that ignorance of algebra was as calamitous, socially and intellectually, as ignorance of table manners-that acquiring its elements was as necessary as washing behind the ears. So I fell upon the book and gulped it voraciously, greatly to the astonishment of my father, whose earlier mathematical teaching had failed to set me off because it was too pressing-because it bombarded me, not when I was penned in a school and so inclined to make the best of it, but when I had got through a day's schooling, and felt inclined to play. To this day I comprehend the binomial theorem, a very rare accomplishment in an author. For many years, indeed, I was probably the only American newspaper editor who knew what it was.​
Thanks for the support!


----------



## Posie

Kopachris said:


> I just realized I no longer have any desire to kill myself. The idea of putting a loaded gun against my head and pulling the trigger used to be one of my favorite fantasies, but the idea is unsavory to me now. I used to relish the idea "to take Arms against a Sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them." I would delight in thinking of my own death. Now though, in thinking about putting a gun to my own head and a bullet in my own brain, I feel distaste, or perhaps even disgust at the pitiful, tormented creature I was previously or would have become.
> 
> I still don't cling to life or particularly enjoy life in general, but I don't desire or cling to my own death, either. I find this development rather fascinating.


I used to feel that way and thankfully don't anymore.

A message to you and anyone else who may be in that place now, take it for what it's worth.

I love you! Don't go.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I seem to have gotten into the odd habit of reading what certain composers horoscopes would be lately. And then thinking about how it would relate to their life based off what I know about them.


----------



## Kopachris

SarahNorthman said:


> I seem to have gotten into the odd habit of reading what certain composers horoscopes would be lately. And then thinking about how it would relate to their life based off what I know about them.


Maybe you should start a thread about that. Could be interesting.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kopachris said:


> Maybe you should start a thread about that. Could be interesting.


Pretty good idea.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dancing about my room to music :3


----------



## Dave Whitmore

samurai said:


> Hi, Dave. I'm sorry--and quite concerned--to learn of your current medical plight. Stress has been described as the "silent killer". It might well be adding to your physical distress. However, after the pain I experienced this past summer with my back--which soon spread to my legs, making it impossible for me to take a step without excruciating pain--I would highly recommend that you seek out a specialist ASAP.
> In my case, it turned out that I needed back surgery to correct my problem, which it did. I am now able to walk and function normally w/o any pain.
> I hope you are able to feel better without any invasive medical procedures.


I'm sorry, I only just saw this post. I'm glad you were able to correct your problem. I imagine back pain is a miserable experience. The past couple of days I haven't had any pain so hopefully it was just stress. One stressful situation has finally been resolved, though there are likely to be more stressful issues in the months ahead. If the pain does come back I'll get it checked out.


----------



## Levanda

Drinking more wine and more wine I don't know what else to do on this world, my husband is not happy. Seriously i am in trouble or I got serious problems. Well my Geoff upset because I had too much wine. How I can put right, I just boring. Please don't take seriously.
Many thanks Levanda.

But I had good time with my grand daughter in the park. She is so cue girl.


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought they were chocolate cupcakes.

Little Penguin, that sounds great. Good luck to you and your bro. Smart guys.


----------



## Vaneyes

Levanda said:


> Drinking more wine and more wine I don't know what else to do on this world, my husband is not happy. Seriously i am in trouble or I got serious problems. Well my Geoff upset because I had too much wine. How I can put right, I just boring. Please don't take seriously.
> Many thanks Levanda.
> 
> But* I had good time with my grand daughter in the park. She is so cue girl.*


That's good, Levanda. Rely on the positive thoughts, and say, "Goodbye demons." :devil:


----------



## Levanda

I left on my own in my living room with wine and listening opera Boris Godunov marvellous with little snack. Good one thanks for understanding.


----------



## trazom

Levanda said:


> I left on my own in my living room with wine and listening opera Boris Godunov marvellous with little snack. Good one thanks for understanding.


I love wine and good music; nothing wrong with that, especially when things get tough. One peculiar habit of mine I used to rely when I was too stressed: I'd get in my bed underneath just one blanket then make myself as flat as possible and then I'd pretend I didn't exist, all the 'problems' I had to deal with were everyone else's problem then usually I'd fall asleep and wake up feeling better. Doesn't sound healthy at first, but it worked for me and never made anything worse, so it couldn't be unhealthy. Or most of the time, I'll just lie down and think about stuff: replay my favorite music in my head, think about conversations I've had and my favorite: making up scenarios and what other people would say/do in response. It's very relaxing--for me anyways, unless I remember something embarrassing that I said or did even if it's from all the way back to primary school.


----------



## Novelette

samurai said:


> My wife of almost thirty years died two days ago. I'm burying her later today--on this--the 51st anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


My sincerest sympathies go with you, Samurai; I am so sorry for your loss.

Words offer too little consolation, but your friends' thoughts and support are with you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got out of bed around noon today, and as I went to the kitchen, my dad was there with glasses of champagne! He gave me one and I hadn't eaten anything yet lol :lol:

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Americans on the forum! And for everyone else, I hope you have your designated times of thanksgiving in your countries, federal or not!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Most of these guys recently finished their final year of school.






I'm sure gonna miss them! Some of the best musicians I've met. They'll go on to do great things.


----------



## omega

Week-end!
At last...


----------



## Cheyenne

My nearly flawless method for improving my mood is singing -- as over the top and loud as possible. Misery is often very reserved; singing forces you to become larger than life. It has never failed me!


----------



## trazom

Cheyenne said:


> My nearly flawless method for improving my mood is singing -- as over the top and loud as possible. Misery is often very reserved; singing forces you to become larger than life. It has never failed me!


Same here, slightly. Mine is over the top with LangLang-esque facial expressions but instead of loud, it's with as much forced vibrato as possible...like the cowardly lion from The Wizard of Oz, "King of the FOR-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-EST!!!"


----------



## Cheyenne

I like using as much false falsetto as possible. There's also a lot of air-conducting/air-guitaring/jumping.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It's 32° outside and I do not want to leave the more liveable climate inside the house!


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's 32° outside and I do not want to leave the more liveable climate inside the house!


lol, wait until January and its usual and delightful 40º or even 45º!  at least that's what you get here because of the humidity, yuck!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> lol, wait until January and its usual and delightful 40º or even 45º!  at least that's what you get here because of the humidity, yuck!


I prefer 45° when it's _dry_ at least! Just have to remember to drink lots of water really...

Last year in January it was an average maximum of about 22° every day.


----------



## Kopachris

Amazing how, with modern technology, it can be -40° outside and you can be perfectly comfortable in the nude within your own dwelling.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Amazing how, with modern technology, it can be -40° outside and you can be perfectly comfortable in the nude within your own dwelling.


The dreaded temperature! it's the only time ever when the Fahrenheit scale is actually saying something correct


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yesterday I went to a gathering at a friend's place for her birthday. Because of the length of my hair, she asked if she could braid it. I agreed (what fun) and many photos were taken (some with silly poses). My girlfriend edited the photo to make it look like is as also wearing a dress....and now, looking back at that photo, I really really want to wear a dress


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Enjoy your hair. I've always wanted to look like a pretentious 18th century man.


----------



## trazom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Enjoy your hair. I've always wanted to look like a pretentious 18th century man.


Sometimes it's not worth it, especially if you live around people with very traditional views. I had long hair for a year during junior high but enduring all the jibes from even my own dad got tiring after a while, it was either "hippie" or "Oh look! It's Prince Valiant"(I got him back with a great retort to that once, but it didn't work out well in the end for me) or if he was in a crabby mood he'd just reply with: "Go cut your hair/I think I'm going to cut your hair."

Now that I think of it, there was one other male poster with long hair who had a very regal look to him, befitting a young serious composer.


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yesterday I went to a gathering at a friend's place for her birthday. Because of the length of my hair, she asked if she could braid it. I agreed (what fun) and many photos were taken (some with silly poses). My girlfriend edited the photo to make it look like is as also wearing a dress....and now, looking back at that photo, *I really really want to wear a dress*


And so you should. Good luck with the other side.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Amazing how, with modern technology, it can be -40° outside and you can be perfectly comfortable in the nude within your own dwelling.


Thanks for sharing, Little Penguin.


----------



## clavichorder

I have my final today in music theory. Shouldn't be very hard. We are just doing form diagrams, its really just the conclusion to a chapter. 

I've been really addicted to the internet. It always happens to take over my life more than is healthy, when I reactivate my okcupid. Still, its kind of exciting, though admittedly, the excitement rarely leads to any actual dates.


----------



## clavichorder

Re the 18th century hair...hmm, maybe you guys have inspired me to see what I can do about that with myself. I'll have to think about it more, and may need some encouragement, but I'm very much a candidate for pretentious 18th century wannabe, given that I like to read historical novels set in that time and its my primary musical focus. Just gotta hope my nickname doesn't become Barry Lyndon.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> I have my final today in music theory. Shouldn't be very hard. We are just doing form diagrams, its really just the conclusion to a chapter.
> 
> I've been really addicted to the internet. It always happens to take over my life more than is healthy, when I reactivate my okcupid. Still, its kind of exciting, though admittedly, the excitement rarely leads to any actual dates.


HEY! Git yer *** over to the "guess that music sheet" thread and guess the music sheet I posted for you.

Good luck on your music final!


----------



## clavichorder

Piano 'juries' today. I'm going to be playing Domenico Scarlatti's K 239 in F minor. Its a quarterly thing, for a grade. Depending on how well I do, I may get to perform in an 'honors recital' like last year, in front of an audience. Its not any great honor really, I'm no where at the level of lots of university students. 

I just hope I can play it as well as I sometimes do, today.


----------



## Ingélou

Best of luck, clavichorder!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert tonight. Sibelius Symphony no. 6, I'm principal flute. I'm playing another work on piccolo of lesser importance, just a wind ensemble work. I get a tad bit of spotlight here and there, but it seems more that Sibelius was interested in making both flutes as a conjoined entity of glittering, happy emotion. The second flutist and I have lots of exposed stuff, but together. It's an obscure symphony, but it's actually very nice and refreshing. Makes one think of nature and snow.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Concert tonight. Sibelius Symphony no. 6, I'm principal flute. I'm playing another work on piccolo of lesser importance, just a wind ensemble work. I get a tad bit of spotlight here and there, but it seems more that Sibelius was interested in making both flutes as a conjoined entity of glittering, happy emotion. The second flutist and I have lots of exposed stuff, but together. It's an obscure symphony, but it's actually very nice and refreshing. *Makes one think of nature and snow.*


The opening has been described as reminiscent of the scent of fresh snow. Have fun! It's a wonderful work!


----------



## aleazk

trazom said:


> ..."Oh look! It's Prince Valiant"...


Some years ago, when I had long hair, my mother used to tell me that too. Ugh, I really hated it. But I have a very straight hair, so perhaps it was not a very good idea after all... seeing pictures today, I did look like 'Prince Valiant'


----------



## trazom

aleazk said:


> Some years ago, when I had long hair, my mother used to tell me that too. Ugh, I really hated it. But I have a very straight hair, so perhaps it was not a very good idea after all... seeing pictures today, I did look like 'Prince Valiant'


And what makes it worse is I looked up the picture and laughed, myself, when I first saw it. However, one day, when fate set everything up so perfectly and I was mentally 'on' that day rather than on autopilot as usual, my overweight dad was snuggled under a blanket watching the game and as usual when I left my room with my long hair my dad remarked, again, "Hey, it's Prince Valiant" and I replied "Hey! It's a pig in a blanket." And seeing the look on his face was by far worth the slugs I got to my arm and side.


----------



## mtmailey

My brother just moved into a nice apartment on 12/1/2014 i was at the place on 12/4/2014 it was nice & warn though.The rent was lower also.The house he was in was cold but his room no cold so i m glad he moved you know.Paying $400 per month is to much for him you know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm heading off to begin a music career with some sort of stint as some sort of music theory teacher soon. I think I'll leave in about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The opening has been described as reminiscent of the scent of fresh snow. Have fun! It's a wonderful work!


It was wonderful! The group was really together, especially the strings who seemed to play lifelessly in rehearsals sometimes. I feel a lot of the musicians at my school suffer from craftsmanship, as in, "I'll only put my best effort in the performance, because I don't really like classical music and just wanna get it over with so I can go home and watch TV or drink"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It was wonderful! The group was really together, especially the strings who seemed to play lifelessly in rehearsals sometimes. I feel a lot of the musicians at my school suffer from craftsmanship, as in, "I'll only put my best effort in the performance, because I don't really like classical music and just wanna get it over with so I can go home and watch TV or drink"


That's great news! But that kinda sucks about craftsmanship.......I'm hoping you get accepted into a professional orchestra some time in the not too distant future.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It was wonderful! The group was really together, especially the strings who seemed to play lifelessly in rehearsals sometimes. I feel a lot of the musicians at my school suffer from craftsmanship, as in, "I'll only put my best effort in the performance, because I don't really like classical music and just wanna get it over with so I can go home and watch TV or drink"


Yeah, that's lame about their 'craftsmanship'. If only they could transfer that to people like us on talkclassical, who are crazy about classical music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Yeah, that's lame about their 'craftsmanship'. If only they could transfer that to people like us on talkclassical, who are crazy about classical music.


Honestly! I'd prefer enthusiasts like you _on _concert stages and not just watching the stage (because in all honesty, it's not fun to work with those kinds of musicians). But this is what the music world is like today. Perhaps I've generalized, but today's musicians tend to be more into the craft of the playing than anything to do with the actual music and the composers behind them. After all, competition is so stiff that only the best craftsmen get through, no matter what you care about the music. I find that conductors tend to be the _real _musicians who have to inspire the craftsman musicians to play well.


----------



## Chronochromie

I should go to sleep but I don't want to. I'm a rebel.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Der Leiermann said:


> I should go to sleep but I don't want to. I'm a rebel.


Join the club! I've been going to bed past 1AM for almost this entire semester. About a quarter of those nights were even past 2AM too. :O


----------



## Kopachris

500 pages of WHIYL.

Still not much going on in my life.


----------



## Posie

Kopachris said:


> 500 pages of WHIYL.
> 
> Still not much going on in my life.


Yay! I still get to post on page 500! I've been waiting for this. :clap:


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

From my point of view the time is now 10:50 in the morning and I'm trying to enjoy the relaxed mood, drink too much tea and listen to good music (Schubert, Webern, Shostakovich are my choices for this morning). After this the whole day will be a "all work and no play" -style thing. 

First I'll have to go to a studio to record vocals for our new album, and hopefully teach our vocalist and bassist how to use the recording equipment so I don't have to be there the whole day since, well, I can't be: After that I'll have to do some writing (deadline is tomorrow, brr). In the evening I'll be playing some rock'n'roll music at a local bar with a couple of my frinds, so all of our playing equipment has to be taken there, set up everything and play three sets (three times about fourty-five minutes). I guess It'll be something around 2 or 3 am when I get back home. Maybe I should hide that Campari bottle that is now on the kitchen table - it might be tempting in that post-gig empty-feelingness nothingness-state.


----------



## LarryShone

Not been a good 24 hours. My 8 year old son was ill last night, and today he nearly passed out due to lack of food. He's had a cold and the build up on his chest makes him vomit. So we're all frazzled today. Hopefully he sleeps ok tonight..


----------



## LancsMan

Now I'm a pretty shy and retiring individual but I lost my cool a couple of nights ago and used rather strong language in response to an individual. As I was sat at a table in a city centre pub, trying to read the food menu, this man came up to me, took the menu off me and threw it to the floor. He then berated me (an English man) about the English in Ireland, in a strong if inebriated Irish accent. Being typically English I attempted to ignore him and picked my menu off the floor. Anyway he persisted and aggressively started ruffling my hair with his hand. So I used some choice expletives at him, but remained seated.

In many years of going to pubs this is the first time I have had reason to loose my cool with some one. As one of my grandparents was Irish I've always felt at least partly connected to Ireland, and on my one and only visit to Ireland I found the Irish to be very friendly. Trust my luck to come across an unfriendly Irish man!


----------



## Posie

LancsMan said:


> Now I'm a pretty shy and retiring individual but I lost my cool a couple of nights ago and used rather strong language in response to an individual. As I was sat at a table in a city centre pub, trying to read the food menu, this man came up to me, took the menu off me and threw it to the floor. He then berated me (an English man) about the English in Ireland, in a strong if inebriated Irish accent. Being typically English I attempted to ignore him and picked my menu off the floor. Anyway he persisted and aggressively started ruffling my hair with his hand. So I used some choice expletives at him, but remained seated.
> 
> In many years of going to pubs this is the first time I have had reason to loose my cool with some one. As one of my grandparents was Irish I've always felt at least partly connected to Ireland, and on my one and only visit to Ireland I found the Irish to be very friendly. Trust my luck to come across an unfriendly Irish man!


Was anyone home in that guy's head? I haven't been to Britain (yet), but I've always imagined that seeing an English person in Ireland, and vice versa, would be normal.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

marinasabina said:


> Was anyone home in that guy's head? I haven't been to Britain (yet), but I've always imagined that seeing an English person in Ireland, and vice versa, would be normal.


I don't think it is normal, and that's why there's a sitcom about it (Irish person in England)


----------



## Ingélou

I have met with rudeness in the West of Ireland - and also in Scotland - because of my English accent; Taggart, with his Scottish voice, is okay. There is a lot of resentment based on history, and when I met one of Taggart's cousins for the first time and was having tea, she still couldn't resist berating me about the Northern Irish situation. In a lovely scenic part of Donegal, you can go for a country walk and find a rock behind a stream daubed with BRITS OUT or some such. 

In the East of Ireland, I've met some lovely people and the atmosphere is friendlier. 

But the boorishness - nay, racism - that you met with, LancsMan, is in another league altogether. Sympathies.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The number of times I've got out of trouble by 'augmenting' my soft Scottish accent and saying 'I'm not English...'


----------



## Figleaf

LarryShone said:


> Not been a good 24 hours. My 8 year old son was ill last night, and today he nearly passed out due to lack of food. He's had a cold and the build up on his chest makes him vomit. So we're all frazzled today. Hopefully he sleeps ok tonight..


It's horrible when kids are sick- but they have to sleep eventually. Hopefully that will happen tonight. I hope he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Ingélou

LarryShone said:


> Not been a good 24 hours. My 8 year old son was ill last night, and today he nearly passed out due to lack of food. He's had a cold and the build up on his chest makes him vomit. So we're all frazzled today. Hopefully he sleeps ok tonight..


I can imagine how worrying that must be. Hope all is well with your son very soon.


----------



## Ingélou

This Thursday I'm having an MRI scan to investigate my tinnitus. I'm claustrophobic, so not looking forward to it as it will take about half an hour. I am allowed to bring in some music, but various friends have told me that you can't hear the music for the sound of the machine. What should I take? Nothing too delicate, obviously!  I think maybe a bit of Playford, but it's all a bit scary...


----------



## LarryShone

Ingélou said:


> I can imagine how worrying that must be. Hope all is well with your son very soon.


Thanks! Gonna keep him off school tomorrow just to be sure.
Hope your doctors examination goes well. Tinnutus, must be awful!


----------



## LarryShone

Looks like whatever my son had I now have! Great, more time off college!


----------



## Ingélou

LarryShone said:


> Looks like whatever my son had I now have! Great, more time off college!


How frustrating! Sympathies.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingélou said:


> This Thursday I'm having an MRI scan to investigate my tinnitus. I'm claustrophobic, so not looking forward to it as it will take about half an hour. I am allowed to bring in some music, but various friends have told me that you can't hear the music for the sound of the machine. What should I take? Nothing too delicate, obviously!  I think maybe a bit of Playford, but it's all a bit scary...


Hospital visits are always stressful, but I hope everything goes as smooth and easy as possible, Ingélou.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> This Thursday I'm having an MRI scan to investigate my tinnitus. I'm claustrophobic, so not looking forward to it as it will take about half an hour. I am allowed to bring in some music, but various friends have told me that you can't hear the music for the sound of the machine. What should I take? Nothing too delicate, obviously!  I think maybe a bit of Playford, but it's all a bit scary...


What you need more than anything, IMO, is a tranquilizer pill or two about an hour before the procedure. There are open MRI machines, but they are not as prevalent as the closed kind. The machine is noisy. If they offer CLOSED earphones, get them. Doesn't matter what the music is. Anything is better than nothing. The closed earphones block out a substantial amount of the noise.

Good luck! After this, a submarine ride?


----------



## clavichorder

A crappy week of stale existence. Stupid internet addiction.


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> A crappy week of stale existence. Stupid internet addiction.


It was just as crappy before the internet, and harder to find stuff out. Hope you feel more cheerful soon.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> A crappy week of stale existence. Stupid internet addiction.


I thought you of all people would be happy with the internet. What would you be doing without okcupid--unless, you meant an addiction to some _other_ type of website.

I'm just keeeeeeeeeeeding with you.


----------



## clavichorder

trazom said:


> I thought you of all people would be happy with the internet. What would you be doing without okcupid--unless, you meant an addiction to some _other_ type of website.
> 
> I'm just keeeeeeeeeeeding with you.


Its okcupid that's been keeping me the most addicted, but also a tiny chat as a fall back for artificial internet friends.( I mean, real people, just like you guys, but really its probably better to interact with people in real life).

I really want to focus on this, read, get out in the world. I could be going to dance events like I was last summer. I am going to make an extra effort. I need a part time job too.


----------



## Cheyenne

Just unplug one day and don't look back. Give yourself at least a single day without the noise, then readjust slowly and prudently.


----------



## trazom

Cheyenne said:


> Just unplug one day and don't look back. Give yourself at least a single day without the noise, then readjust slowly and prudently.


You can't just stop taking Internet all at once, it can kill you!


----------



## clavichorder

Cheyenne said:


> Just unplug one day and don't look back. Give yourself at least a single day without the noise, then readjust slowly and prudently.


I want to be the master of my internet use, not have it be the master of me. I mean that quite seriously.


----------



## Ingélou

I spend far too much time on the internet. In January my computer went caput for a week; I went on Taggart's once a day to keep up with email and Facebook, but that took only about twenty minutes. After a week, Taggart managed to fix my computer - and do you know what, for about a fortnight afterwards, I found it *difficult to post on* *TalkClassical*!

I'm not suggesting you sabotage your computer, clavichorder - but if you try Cheyenne's suggestion, I'm sure it will help.
Good luck.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> Its okcupid that's been keeping me the most addicted, but also a tiny chat as a fall back for artificial internet friends.( I mean, real people, just like you guys, but really its probably better to interact with people in real life).
> 
> I really want to focus on this, read, get out in the world. I could be going to dance events like I was last summer. I am going to make an extra effort. I need a part time job too.


Good thing you clarified that last part, as I don't consider myself 'artificial,' but I get what you mean. Doesn't your school have clubs you could join to meet new people? Do you talk to your classmates much?


----------



## clavichorder

trazom said:


> Good thing you clarified that last part, as I don't consider myself 'artificial,' but I get what you mean. Doesn't your school have clubs you could join to meet new people? Do you talk to your classmates much?


I have managed to get on friendly terms with a lot of my classmates. We hang out a little bit after class now and then. But nothing deeper. I suppose I need to make a greater effort.

There are clubs. I have looked into that before, and a renewed effort would always be good. But first thing is first, kicking the internet addiction. Part of it is also that I got membership to Naxosmusiclibrary, and can't stop listening to music I've never heard before. That's not such a bad thing, but it keeps me on here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I went and bought some Christmas presents for my two younger sisters this morning.


----------



## clavichorder

Some good news: I will get to perform in the honors concert, since I got 'outstanding' in my piano jury performance. I wasn't really expecting it. So, I'll have to practice up for a month and a half from now. 

Tomorrow starts my reading binge. I'm going to my friend/mentor's place downtown for a week and will spend minimal time on the internet, lots of time reading and hanging around in coffee shops for the sake of variety. I also plan on going to a few dance events, one this Friday, I hope.


----------



## omega

I have not been very regular on TC for the past few days... I'm still wondering what the "Post Thank / Like" Button consists in...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Darghhhh not being able to like posts is like getting my tongue cut off. I try to use the like button but wait, I don't have it anymore


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Darghhhh not being able to like posts is like getting my tongue cut off. I try to use the like button but wait, I don't have it anymore


My impulse to like that post and having to comment on it like this, is an indirection expression of my sympathy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'd have to ask the administration about this, it's either a glitch, or perhaps this is a new move on their part...

UPDATE: It's new software installation going on, and the likes data needs to be imported from one system to another. This won't take too long.


----------



## GreenMamba

omega said:


> I have not been very regular on TC for the past few days... I'm still wondering what the "Post Thank / Like" Button consists in...


I clicked it, and now I'm getting Post Thanks / Like alerts. It showed 1,500 of them when I logged on. or is this due to the software upgrade?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I saw that outside our house they are putting down a new footpath. The cement is still setting and I really couldn't resist it....


----------



## Posie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'd have to ask the administration about this, it's either a glitch, or perhaps this is a new move on their part...
> 
> UPDATE: It's new software installation going on, and the likes data needs to be imported from one system to another. This won't take too long.


Whew! I hope this means the 'Like' option isn't permanently gone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just found out my flute professor has a Facebook profile! How did I not know this before, I have no idea . But upon looking at his profile, the first thing I found on his wall was a REALLY awkward article from Upworthy. Like, REALLY awkward. So awkward I don't want to even name what it was (you can probably guess what the topic is just by that clue). Anyhow, I don't think I'm going to be Facebook friends with him anytime soon...


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I just found out my flute professor has a Facebook profile! How did I not know this before, I have no idea . But upon looking at his profile, the first thing I found on his wall was a REALLY awkward article from *Upworthy*. Like, REALLY awkward. So awkward I don't want to even name what it was (you can probably guess what the topic is just by that clue). Anyhow, I don't think I'm going to be Facebook friends with him anytime soon...


I liked this one -
A Homeless Man Escapes The Streets By Taking Out $37,000 In Student Loans


----------



## Vaneyes

marinasabina said:


> Whew! I hope this means the 'Like' option isn't permanently gone.


Pssst, I can sell you some *Likes* at a good price.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Darghhhh *not being able to like posts is like getting my tongue cut off.* I try to use the like button but wait, I don't have it anymore


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I went and bought some Christmas presents for my two younger sisters this morning.


That will be noted at The Pearly Gates.


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from the MRI scan. Annoyingly, it was a mobile unit, so we had to wait in a draughty corridor which got me worried about John (Taggart).
The good news - it's the shortest scan they do, between ten and fifteen minutes, and they let me have a sleep mask so I wasn't bothered at all about claustrophobia.
The bad news: it was >LOUD<, so LOUD! Like a pneumatic drill at times; at others like a ship's hooter. 
Now I know how the Ferengi feel when Star Fleet officers subject them to NOISE TORTURE on Star Trek.
Your heart pounds, you feel you're going to go deaf, your lobes heat up, and afterwards you can hardly walk or take in anything being said to you.


----------



## LarryShone

I made this video today, it is is a piece I created about 1999, originally a synth track with lots of fx added called Moodshadow. Seeing as I now have a piano I decided to make a piano version, and experimented using the sustain pedal (never had pedals before)
Its a first attempt, and suffers from Red Dot Syndrome as is always the case when recording,but I will continue to practice and improve.
Sound quality is bad because I was using my compact camera to record.


----------



## violadude

Ingélou said:


> Just back from the MRI scan. Annoyingly, it was a mobile unit, so we had to wait in a draughty corridor which got me worried about John (Taggart).
> The good news - it's the shortest scan they do, between ten and fifteen minutes, and they let me have a sleep mask so I wasn't bothered at all about claustrophobia.
> The bad news: it was >LOUD<, so LOUD! Like a pneumatic drill at times; at others like a ship's hooter.
> Now I know how the Ferengi feel when Star Fleet officers subject them to NOISE TORTURE on Star Trek.
> Your heart pounds, you feel you're going to go deaf, your lobes heat up, and afterwards you can hardly walk or take in anything being said to you.


Huh, interesting. I think being in MRI scanning machines is relaxing.


----------



## trazom

Ingélou said:


> Just back from the MRI scan. Annoyingly, it was a mobile unit, so we had to wait in a draughty corridor which got me worried about John (Taggart).
> The good news - it's the shortest scan they do, between ten and fifteen minutes, and they let me have a sleep mask so I wasn't bothered at all about claustrophobia.
> The bad news: it was >LOUD<, so LOUD! Like a pneumatic drill at times; at others like a ship's hooter.
> Now I know how the Ferengi feel when Star Fleet officers subject them to NOISE TORTURE on Star Trek.
> Your heart pounds, you feel you're going to go deaf, your lobes heat up, and afterwards you can hardly walk or take in anything being said to you.


Sorry you had to go through that. I knew they were supposed to be loud, but I didn't know exactly how loud. Yesterday wasn't so great for me either. I finally found my limitations where alcohol is concerned and not only did cross it, I blithely hopped and skipped right over it and didn't realize until it was too late. But, I hope I learn from that mistake and that I grow.


----------



## Wood

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I just found out my flute professor has a Facebook profile! How did I not know this before, I have no idea . But upon looking at his profile, the first thing I found on his wall was a REALLY awkward article from Upworthy. Like, REALLY awkward. So awkward I don't want to even name what it was (you can probably guess what the topic is just by that clue). Anyhow, I don't think I'm going to be Facebook friends with him anytime soon...


What is an Upworthy, and why is it so grody?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wood said:


> What is an Upworthy, and why is it so grody?


It's a website that talks about "worthy" subjects... besides the innocent educational purpose on how to cook your eggs "the right way" and learn how to make a cross-stitch, also including stuff people can do in bed... TMI? :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So a friend of mine said Jesus met him last night and told him to continue being my friend despite our disagreements. Very interesting indeed... because he's interpreting that Jesus said we can _date_, when we definitely can't right now for obvious reasons (our disagreements).



Good thing we're a couple thousand miles away from each other.


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> Huh, interesting. I think being in MRI scanning machines is relaxing.


Either you have much much quieter machines where you are - advanced technology - or you have Vulcan mind control. Respect! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just flew up to Sydney, family friend and his boyfriend/partner will be having their wedding rehearsal in Wollongong tomorrow and their proper wedding in another country (politics, gay and lesbian marriages are still unable to happen here properly). I am so happy for them, it is really fantastic. 

I will be playing this with my guitar :guitar:


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So a friend of mine said Jesus met him last night and told him to continue being my friend despite our disagreements. Very interesting indeed... because he's interpreting that Jesus said we can _date_, when we definitely can't right now for obvious reasons (our disagreements).
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing we're a couple thousand miles away from each other.


Oh, that's very smooth move from him. Maybe for him there's something interesting about a secular girl. Now I'm obviously just guessing that the disagreement between you and him would be about religion, and that specifically you would be a non-believer.

I personally find devoted christian girls to be fascinating. The ones that are handing out broschures on the street even during the winter and go to rock festivals to freestyle rap about Jesus. Obviously, since I'm a secular non-believer, if I would be dating that kind of a girl, there would probably be some _disagreements_. But I'm told that woman like to have a "project guy", so maybe I could be exactly that for her. Save my soul! Show me what true christian love is!

I've had too much tea.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, that's very smooth move from him. Maybe for him there's something interesting about a secular girl. Now I'm obviously just guessing that the disagreement between you and him would be about religion, and that specifically you would be a non-believer.
> 
> I personally find devoted christian girls to be fascinating. The ones that are handing out broschures on the street even during the winter and go to rock festivals to freestyle rap about Jesus. Obviously, since I'm a secular non-believer, if I would be dating that kind of a girl, there would probably be some _disagreements_. But I'm told that woman like to have a "project guy", so maybe I could be exactly that for her. Save my soul! Show me what true christian love is!
> 
> I've had too much tea.


It's the opposite, he doesn't like Jesus but he was met by Jesus in the dream. I'm the devoted Christian girl who has never seen Jesus in a dream. That's the weird part. I ordered him not to joke with me, but he's dead serious. I'd never use Jesus to manipulate anyone like that, but he wasn't meaning to manipulate _me _by saying, "hey, Jesus wants _you _to date me." Anyhow, I told him that it wasn't a very Jesus-like message, and that it was possibly his imagination (that means he's been thinking _way _too much about me to get something like that in his unconscious) or something worse... If it was the other way around and I had that dream, it would mean that I was rather codependent, and trying to save him like a "project" which would be a really bad character flaw in me. But he's not a project. He's simply my friend. And I'm really sad that this guy hasn't met anyone in his real life as nice as me, he must be among very horrid people.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Either you have much much quieter machines {MRI} where you are - advanced technology - or you have Vulcan mind control. Respect! :tiphat:


One experience with. I only recall being instructed to remain perfectly still in one awkward position. Most uncomfortable. Had no idea it would take as long as it did. And they didn't find anything. The back problem got better on its own, soon after. Which is what the specialist told me.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Either you have much much quieter machines where you are - advanced technology - or you have Vulcan mind control. Respect! :tiphat:


In the US, the technician usually provides earplugs.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's the opposite, he doesn't like Jesus but he was met by Jesus in the dream. I'm the devoted Christian girl who has never seen Jesus in a dream. That's the weird part. I ordered him not to joke with me, but he's dead serious. I'd never use Jesus to manipulate anyone like that, but he wasn't meaning to manipulate _me _by saying, "hey, Jesus wants _you _to date me." Anyhow, I told him that it wasn't a very Jesus-like message, and that it was possibly his imagination (that means he's been thinking _way _too much about me to get something like that in his unconscious) or something worse... If it was the other way around and I had that dream, it would mean that I was rather codependent, and trying to save him like a "project" which would be a really bad character flaw in me. But he's not a project. He's simply my friend. And I'm really sad that this guy hasn't met anyone in his real life as nice as me, he must be among very horrid people.


Oh, right, I see. Or not. Well, at least I've got an interpretation of what you said, and just see how well that worked the last time. Things can indeed get pretty weird and awkward when people develop feelings for what basically are characters on the internet. It's easily very black/white stuff: it might not be that he is among horrid people, but that he's picture of you is very ideal, Madonna-like (not the pop singer). That might of course happen in the "real life" also. Why did I put quotation marks around real life? I guess I have not had enough tea this morning and thus am uncertain about eveything.


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> In the US, the technician usually provides earplugs.


I did have earplugs, but they seemed totally ineffective. The noise was *out of this world loud *and just about unbearable. What bothered me also was that I could feel my ears heating up and I wondered at what point I would have to squeeze the ball in my hand and stop it all. I remembered that they said it would be short, and hung on. Afterwards, I felt dazed and quite wobbly as I walked away. I had a headache that day & the next.

I am wondering now if there was something wrong with the machine - it was a mobile one, parked outside and on hire - but I don't suppose ringing up the hospital would do a lot of good. They would just think I was a hysterical fusspot. But honestly, I do wonder if the machine has been checked properly.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingelou: that sounds quite worrying. They are giving people scans in the car park now? I don't think you would need to feel bad about complaining, especially if the machine actually was defective. You might save somebody from an unnecessary ordeal if you speak out. Depending on how seriously they take complaints anyway- they certainly should do!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

I can't relate to hpowders any more now that he's changed his avatar so many times. I thought I knew him - by reading 10 posts by him - but now I am uncertain.


----------



## Ingélou

Sympathies. HP has worn more faces than you've had hot dinners. Every time I like a face, he changes it extra fast. The French cellist he had as this morning's avatar is really rather handsome...


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Ingélou said:


> Sympathies. HP has worn more faces than you've had hot dinners. Every time I like a face, he changes it extra fast. The French cellist he had as this morning's avatar is really rather handsome...


Oh, so I'll just have to identify him as the guy who is all the time changing his avatar. It's like, well, say music by Ligeti: the change in itself is so fast that it becomes the thing that is unchancing.


----------



## Guest

Ah, Mr HPowders, now you see him, now you don't. Try and grasp the quick-silver nature of his posts and you'll see that there is a bedrock: late 19th-century Romanticism in all its cloying jam-like stickiness, mixed, curiously, with a more astringent inclination for clean Baroque HI performance. He is, clearly, an enigma wrapped in a mystery of obfuscation.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Sympathies. HP has worn more faces than you've had hot dinners. Every time I like a face, he changes it extra fast. The French cellist he had as this morning's avatar is really rather handsome...


Jean Valjean is my role-model.


----------



## Guest

And before anyone hits that "Report" button, I am of course talking (Head) with a tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## Wood

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's a website that talks about "worthy" subjects... besides the innocent educational purpose on how to cook your eggs "the right way" and learn how to make a cross-stitch, also including stuff people can do in bed... TMI? :tiphat:


Yuck. ISWYM....................


----------



## hpowders

Misplaced post. Looking for it.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

TalkingHead said:


> And before anyone hits that "Report" button, I am of course talking (Head) with a tongue firmly in cheek.


Oh, well, besides your cheek, there are also other rather fascinating places to put your tongue into.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Wood said:


> Yuck. ISWYM....................


I have been here like two or three or four or something like that days and I have had to look for tens of acronyms over the internet to know what people are talking about.


----------



## Guest

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, well, besides your cheek, there are also *other rather fascinating places to put your tongue into*.


Enlighten me, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Wood

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I have been here like two or three or four or something like that days and I have had to look for tens of acronyms over the internet to know what people are talking about.


You need an AFZ.


----------



## Ingélou

Wood said:


> You need an AFZ.


Brilliant - googled it and found 'Air Force of Zimbabwe' (something that *nobody* needs) !


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

TalkingHead said:


> Enlighten me, if you'd be so kind.


Well, when I was young, I thought a really fascinating place to put tongue to would a metallic railing outside. During the winter.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

That happened three days ago.


----------



## Taggart

Wood said:


> You need an AFZ.


All these TLAs are getting me down.


----------



## aleazk

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That happened three days ago.


You grow fast! are you a fly?


----------



## Guest

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, when I was young, I thought a really fascinating place to put tongue to would a metallic railing outside. During the winter.


I tried that when I was in Stalingrad during the Red Beard offensive. To a Panzer.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> I did have earplugs, but they seemed totally ineffective. The noise was *out of this world loud *and just about unbearable. What bothered me also was that I could feel my ears heating up and I wondered at what point I would have to squeeze the ball in my hand and stop it all. I remembered that they said it would be short, and hung on. Afterwards, I felt dazed and quite wobbly as I walked away. I had a headache that day & the next.


Wow. Well, I guess you've never been to a heavy metal/death metal concert.


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> All these TLAs are getting me down.


Most people CBB to key the full words, though the funny ones CMU.


----------



## Wood

Ingélou said:


> Brilliant - googled it and found 'Air Force of Zimbabwe' (something that *nobody* needs) !


Acronym Free Zone


----------



## trazom

aleazk said:


> You grow fast! are you a fly?


Don't be ridiculous, it's obviously a bamboo of the Phyllostachys aurea species as only they are slender and dexterous enough to type on human keyboards.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Just back from the MRI scan.
> 
> The bad news: it was >LOUD<, so LOUD! Like a pneumatic drill at times; at others like a ship's hooter.


They are bleedin' loud, Ingelou. My sympathies for your ordeal. I have also been in there!



Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, when I was young, I thought a really fascinating place to put tongue to would a metallic railing outside. During the winter.


...which is the amazing story of how you lost your tastebuds and now you can't tell kibbles from croquettes, hence your username? Am I right?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

TurnaboutVox said:


> ...which is the amazing story of how you lost your tastebuds and now you can't tell kibbles from croquettes, hence your username? Am I right?


Well, it ain't so amazing. But yeah, you are spot on.


----------



## hpowders

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I can't relate to hpowders any more now that he's changed his avatar so many times. I thought I knew him - by reading 10 posts by him - but now I am uncertain.


My philosophy is: one simply Kant relate to me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just flew up to Sydney, family friend and his boyfriend/partner will be having their wedding rehearsal in Wollongong tomorrow and their proper wedding in another country (politics, gay and lesbian marriages are still unable to happen here properly). I am so happy for them, it is really fantastic.
> 
> I will be playing this with my guitar :guitar:


Update: everything went so well! It was one of the happiest and most wonderful things I've ever seen, but unfortunately I didn't manage to get a photo of their kiss. 

Still, underlying annoyance that they have to spend so much money to travel to another country for their "official" wedding, it's sad how they don't have the right to have a wedding in their country of birth. But in the end, it was just wonderful. There was a small rehearsal ceremony on the beach in which they exchanged Hawaiian beads and I played that song. 

Also, a new member of my family! Her name is Hilda and she is 2 months old. Black with a tiny amount of white hairs below her chin which are almost always invisible.


----------



## SarahNorthman

On top of saving for trips I have been dealing with a great amount of stress and another bout of depression. Just in time for the holidays. Hooray. I'm so tired of feeling like such a worthless person.


----------



## SarahNorthman

On top of saving for trips I have been dealing with a great amount of stress and another bout of depression. Just in time for the holidays. Hooray. I'm so tired of feeling like such a worthless person.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SarahNorthman said:


> On top of saving for trips I have been dealing with a great amount of stress and another bout of depression. Just in time for the holidays. Hooray. I'm so tired of feeling like such a worthless person.


Why don't you go for a trip? 

And what sort of depression do you have? Is this something of a genetic inheritance or the cause of something traumatising or..?


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why don't you go for a trip?
> 
> And what sort of depression do you have? Is this something of a genetic inheritance or the cause of something traumatising or..?


If I could afford it I would. And its a bit of both.


----------



## Giordano

^ Try not to take it personally. It happens to everyone on the planet. It will get better _eventually_ if you keep putting one foot in front of the other. :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> On top of saving for trips I have been dealing with a great amount of stress and another bout of depression. Just in time for the holidays. Hooray. I'm so tired of feeling like such a worthless person.


I sympathise, as I've suffered from these feelings from time to time, and particularly when I was young. I do hope that your depression starts to lift soon, and you feel much better.

What I would like to say, Sarah, is show you how you look to *other people* - Taggart and me, anyway. You burst on to Talk Classical and were immediately a fresh, warm personality that I and everyone else, I'm sure, could really take to. You have some lovely threads and posts that show a friendly, thoughtful side. You certainly don't 'come across' as a worthless person. So much so that it's a real surprise to me that you could think of yourself as one. But maybe it shouldn't be - it shows you are a sensitive person who holds yourself to a high standard.

But anyway, you aren't a worthless person. You are a very nice person.


----------



## candi

My mom is upgrading from an iphone4 to a 6. She wanted to give me hers so we can start texting. I politely declined. I'll stick with my free flip tracfone that I only use for emergencies. I refuse to get on the smartphone wagon.


----------



## Perotin

SarahNorthman said:


> On top of saving for trips I have been dealing with a great amount of stress and another bout of depression. Just in time for the holidays. Hooray. I'm so tired of feeling like such a worthless person.


There was an interesting thread created a while ago about depression and classical music, here. Maybe reading it through will help you feel better.


----------



## OboeKnight

Just finished my first semester of sophomore year. It has been such a great semester! We have new wind ensemble and orchestra directors this year and things have been off to a wonderful start. We performed Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, Shostakovich's 10th Symphony, and Brahms' 4th Symphony in orchestra. We also played Dvorak's Serenade for Winds in wind ensemble, and that was probably my favorite part of the semester. I have also been trying out a new Buffet Orfeo oboe and it is absolutely beautiful. My teacher plays on one in the orchestra and recommended that I try one. I love it so far. Looking forward to the rest of the year!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

OboeKnight said:


> Just finished my first semester of sophomore year. It has been such a great semester! We have new wind ensemble and orchestra directors this year and things have been off to a wonderful start. We performed Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, Shostakovich's 10th Symphony, and Brahms' 4th Symphony in orchestra. We also played Dvorak's Serenade for Winds in wind ensemble, and that was probably my favorite part of the semester. I have also been trying out a new Buffet Orfeo oboe and it is absolutely beautiful. My teacher plays on one in the orchestra and recommended that I try one. I love it so far. Looking forward to the rest of the year!


That sounds absolutely marvellous! But what is a 'sophomore year?'


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That sounds absolutely marvellous! But what is a 'sophomore year?'


Maybe something akin to a groundhog day?

I had too much alcohol yesterday. Or maybe not enough. I apologize for overstimulated posting and bad humour. Explaining a computerized implementation of a psychoacoustical model to a friend after 15 beers is something I wish I could make undone.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But what is a 'sophomore year?'


2nd year of a 4-year degree or highschool. Freshman, sophomore, junior, senior.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I sympathise, as I've suffered from these feelings from time to time, and particularly when I was young. I do hope that your depression starts to lift soon, and you feel much better.
> 
> What I would like to say, Sarah, is show you how you look to *other people* - Taggart and me, anyway. You burst on to Talk Classical and were immediately a fresh, warm personality that I and everyone else, I'm sure, could really take to. You have some lovely threads and posts that show a friendly, thoughtful side. You certainly don't 'come across' as a worthless person. So much so that it's a real surprise to me that you could think of yourself as one. But maybe it shouldn't be - it shows you are a sensitive person who holds yourself to a high standard.
> 
> But anyway, you aren't a worthless person. You are a very nice person.


Tank you for your kind words. They really do help.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Also, a new member of my family! *Her name is Hilda* and she is 2 months old. Black with a tiny amount of white hairs below her chin which are almost always invisible.
> View attachment 58556


Is it short for Brünnhilde?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Tank you for your kind words. They really do help.


Well, you've got also my sympathies, for I am a raindog too: I too suffer from feelings of worthlesness from time to time, so I can empathize with what you are going through. I second what Ingélou said: I too regard you as a friendly and approachable character - not worthless at all!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Sarah, you've got a christmassy hat on so I suppose you are feeling more cheerful.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Sarah, you've got a christmassy hat on so I suppose you are feeling more cheerful.


I actually took this a few days ago, but I am feeling a bit better after everyone's kind words. I tend to sweat the small stuff and take things that I should just let roll off my shoulders to heart. I'm such a baby, but the words of encouragement really do mean a lot. So thanks.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I actually took this a few days ago, but I am feeling a bit better after everyone's kind words. I tend to sweat the small stuff and take things that I should just let roll off my shoulders to heart. I'm such a baby, but the words of encouragement really do mean a lot. So thanks.


It's great if you are feeling even a bit better! There isn't such a thing as a small thing. Everything can be big and meaningful personally.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> It's great if you are feeling even a bit better! There isn't such a thing as a small thing. Everything can be big and meaningful personally.


I can't help but agree with you.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I can't help but agree with you.


I just wish you wouldn't accuse yourself for feeling miserable. You are entitled to your feelings! But I guess this is something you already knew.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I just wish you wouldn't accuse yourself for feeling miserable. You are entitled to your feelings! But I guess this is something you already knew.


Its just a habit of being raised being told your feelings are wrong.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Its just a habit of being raised being told your feelings are wrong.


I know what you mean. That indeed is very hard feeling to cope with.

As a statistical accident I must say that it happens to be that our band has a new song that deals with this kind of feelings:

"Nothing inside me
is on my side
that's what I was told
by a relative"


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I know what you mean. That indeed is very hard feeling to cope with.
> 
> As a statistical accident I must say that it happens to be that our band has a new song that deals with this kind of feelings:
> 
> "Nothing inside me
> is on my side
> that's what I was told
> by a relative"


Oh wow. The irony.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh wow. The irony.


Somehow things just cosmically come together. Oh, now I must listen to that song by the beatles.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Somehow things just cosmically come together. Oh, now I must listen to that song by the beatles.


I definitely agree with that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> Is it short for Brünnhilde?


Possibly, I don't know, but it's a related name anyway. Hilda means "battle woman"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a pretty horrid nightmare last night. The first in several years of that intensity. What made it so bad was it started out like a regular dream, and by the end of the dream I was sobbing in terror (in the dream, not for real when I woke up).

I was at my music school at a concert that was featuring _other _forms of entertainment. My parents were there, and we looked in the program, something about a guy who is featured for having a dead person's soul inside him for 20 years. We thought it was just a joke, that it would be someone with a split personality or just acting, but it was for real. The person was middle aged, and started getting symptoms of possession when an unrelated old war veteran had passed away at the same time. It was soooo creepy.

Well, somehow finding about about that made my own soul and other people's souls around me susceptible to possession. The way you could tell someone was getting possessed would be their whole body would freeze up and their eyes would remain motionless. They usually would fall on the ground but they could speak too, from the grave. But the look in the eyes was horrible, like they stopped being human! In the dream, I somehow ended up being in my house, and I was also getting black outs, and people were telling it was happening to me too, that I was going into the same seizure. It was making me walk places and do things. And there was no way to stop it! Finally the spirit that was potentially trying to possess everyone in the dream came to have a presence outside of me, and I was in my home bedroom with my flute, and the spirit began with invisible hands to twist my flute headjoint into a contorted mess! I tried to stop it, and for an instant the flute was able to go back to normal, but the moment I left the bedroom and showed it to my mom, it began to contort on its own again, and we both started sobbing in terror. Then I woke up.

Nothing like having _that _on a Sunday early morning when everything was bright and cheery the day before and today was going to be bright and cheery too! I got so paranoid of that dream that by the time I was able to fall back to sleep, the same dream _continued _on and my mind seemed to be able to process this whole possession thing with less terror. So I finally woke up to my alarm this morning with no fear, like I had gotten over how horrible those images were in my mind. Now as I write about it, I don't feel so bad. I sorta was able to block out that terror so I don't feel it now.

I feel it was symbolic... that someone is _really _hating that I'm a musician right now and wants me to feel disheartened and scared, if you know what I mean... I hope it never happens again...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Holy ****! Huilu that's intense! I doubt that someone really doesn't want you to be a musician....all that occult stuff is cool but I don't think it's wise to take it seriously :lol:

_But_ reading up about the occult and taking aspects of it as an influence for your own outlook on life has helped me and could help anyone become a better person. 

Have you read much Freud?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

The idea about a soul trapped in someone else is sickening. That's very disturbing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Someone actually approached me about this recently. He told he he was trapped in someone else's body....im not sure what to think. I'm very sorry for your scary dream.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Someone actually approached me about this recently. He told he he was trapped in someone else's body....im not sure what to think. I'm very sorry for your scary dream.


In what way was he trapped? What comes to my mind instantaneously is people who how problems with their gender identity. But I don't feel that was what was going on.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> all that occult stuff is cool but I don't think it's wise to take it seriously :lol:


Heh, you treat it lightly. I wasn't necessarily implying an actual person in my life. It wouldn't call it "occult" as much as just demonic activity, and _that _I've had more than enough of my share (nothing to do with nightmares). Occult implies I can control it. But no, I can't fight demons per se with incantations and charms and stuff (prayer is towards God who will fight for me instead).

I don't really trust Freud (and the only people who do are aestheticians and fake psychiatrists), but I like Jung more for his archetypes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> In what way was he trapped? What comes to my mind instantaneously is people who how problems with their gender identity. But I don't feel that was what was going on.


Yah, it was more like... reincarnation gone terribly wrong maybe, hah! The souls were trying to stay on earth by taking over weaker-souled people. Sounds like something out of a horror movie for sure, not even a regular exorcist film.

If anyone wants to take this idea from me, I'll take 25% royalty on the film profits


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> In what way was he trapped? What comes to my mind instantaneously is people who how problems with their gender identity. But I don't feel that was what was going on.


Its hard to describe without seeing the post. I doubt its gender identity issues, but he said he was sleeping and it was some sort of out of body experience and woke up in someone else's body, in a completely different state. It was odd to say the least.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Its hard to describe without seeing the post. I doubt its gender identity issues, but he said he was sleeping and it was some sort of out of body experience and woke up in someone else's body, in a completely different state. It was odd to say the least.


You mean he _actually _did, or he had a dream that was so realistic that for a period of time he felt like he was in another person? Did he wake up back in his regular self eventually?


----------



## Giordano

Everything that you perceive, in "reality" or in "dreams," is real in the sense that it is energy in motion. You perceive it in your own way based on your beliefs, which also shape the actual movements of energy. You, as a person, do not "imagine" everything that's not "real," or make everything "real" by "imagining." There are other persons' energies, and a bazillion other influences, that come into your perceptual field, while awake or in dream, some of which the official worldview dismisses as unreal while accepting some as real.

Anyway, as Huilu seems to have already done, *NO FEAR* is the key ingredient to getting on with your life and having more fun rather than be drawn into others' games and dramas, "real" and "unreal."


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You mean he _actually _did, or he had a dream that was so realistic that for a period of time he felt like he was in another person? Did he wake up back in his regular self eventually?


According to him, he was asleep in bed in Ohio and woke up in Florida and its been that way ever since. I am not a judgemental person but I'm not sure if I should believe this. The world is filled with strange things.


----------



## Giordano

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yah, it was more like... reincarnation gone terribly wrong maybe, hah! The souls were trying to stay on earth by taking over weaker-souled people.


I think that's what "lost souls" mean. I think you are right, more or less.


----------



## Giordano

SarahNorthman said:


> According to him, he was asleep in bed in Ohio and woke up in Florida and its been that way ever since. I am not a judgemental person but I'm not sure if I should believe this. The world is filled with strange things.


That's really strange... It's not an impossibility, but I wonder why and how exactly it happened, if it actually did. Has he gone to his former home in Ohio and checked if his original body was still walking around with someone else in it?

Haha... this sounds really strange.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dufay said:


> That's really strange... It's not an impossibility, but I wonder why and how exactly it happened, if it actually did. Has he gone to his former home in Ohio and checked if his original body was still walking around with someone else in it?
> 
> Haha... this sounds really strange.


I'm not sure he has. But hey I'll suggest it.


----------



## Giordano

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm not sure he has. But hey I'll suggest it.


That would be really interesting if he actually did and saw his "partner" in this strange adventure.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> According to him, he was asleep in bed in Ohio and woke up in Florida and its been that way ever since. I am not a judgemental person but I'm not sure if I should believe this. The world is filled with strange things.


Sounds like the Gil Perez case: http://www.historicmysteries.com/gil-perez-and-his-spontaneous-teleportation/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I spent all day composing and I just updated my Sinfonia Concertante thread on my progress...



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The second movement. It's loosely in sonata form, the main rule I broke was having the two subjects in different keys, I keep them centred somewhere in the C minor vicinity (but with chords which function slightly differently to standard tonality). The reason for this being that harmony is something I was exploring in this movement, particularly the effect that different types of harmony can have. You'll hear triadic harmony, polychords, cluster chords, quartal harmony and different treatments of dissonance. The concept of varying levels of perceived relative "tension" (based on the amount of dissonances used in any given chord/harmonic implication) has been used to structure the piece and is somewhat based on/inspired by the classical sonata form model.
> 
> I accidentally titled this as the third movement on the Soundcloud page, whoops, its meant to be *movement II.*


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> According to him, he was asleep in bed in Ohio and woke up in Florida and its been that way ever since. I am not a judgemental person but I'm not sure if I should believe this. The world is filled with strange things.


It's strange how that kind of a dualistic idea about the soul and the body being separate is so intuitive. I mean, if we would see our consciousness as an integral part of our physical form, that kind of ideas about soul being trapped inside another person wouldn't make any sense. And I must press that I am not talking about reducing conciousness to the brain. I'm not into that kind of thing at all.

Last night was odd. I really craved a cigarette, so I went out for a walk, hoping that I would come by someone from whom I could ask for one. Well, there was a party going on in one house so I thought someone in there ought to have a cigarette. It turned out that no one there actually had a cigarette but there was this guy who said "...oh, but we do have booze!". Then one girl made a drink to me, a drink that was so incredibly stiff that even I was struggling with it. Well, I asked her to make a less stiff drink, but she continued the same way. I have no recollection about how I got home from there and some of my carpets have been misplaced. I have problems saying "no". Especially when alcohol is involved.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am so totally sick of my job. I was so happy when I first got it, but since then everything has gone to hell. Now, the entire logistics/trucking bisiness here is in a pretty deep crisis (thank you Americans for those anti-Russian sanctions!), but it is more than that. Quality and customer service have gone down the drain. There is a sense of chaos, disorderliness and despair permeating everything. My Germanophile soul that loves orderliness and efficiency, suffers greatly because of it. People are angry at one another, and I don't think we will even have a corporate Christmas party this year. I had thoughts of leaving many times before, but now it is decided. I am going on my last vacation right after Christmas, and I can hardly wait for it. The mountains are calling! Then I am going to throw my replenished energies into searching for something else. 

That was my little rant for today.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## MoonlightSonata

I had my dental braces removed today. JOY!


----------



## candi

SiegendesLicht said:


> People are angry at one another


*grins* Sounds like my place. I have two employees upset over the AC. One likes it cold, the other likes it warmer. I can't believe I spent 5 minutes of my time looking for a thermostat cover to quell the bickering. I'm going to lock that down and then they'll have to b*tch to me about it. I mean, they're adults, but can't come to any sort of agreement. Time to lay down the law.


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> I had my dental braces removed today. JOY!


Congrats! The feeling is glorious.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

candi said:


> *grins* Sounds like my place. I have two employees upset over the AC. One likes it cold, the other likes it warmer. I can't believe I spent 5 minutes of my time looking for a thermostat cover to quell the bickering. I'm going to lock that down and then they'll have to b*tch to me about it. I mean, they're adults, but can't come to any sort of agreement. Time to lay down the law.


At least they are not throwing tantrums about every little thing and not telling each other to f*** off.


----------



## candi

SiegendesLicht said:


> At least they are not throwing tantrums about every little thing and not telling each other to f*** off.


oh, it's there. i'm just not around to hear it. Are you really going to quit after Xmas?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

candi said:


> oh, it's there. i'm just not around to hear it. Are you really going to quit after Xmas?


You are their boss, I assume? And yes, this time I am absolutely going to quit. I would have done this earlier, if it was not for my travel plans for January. There are much bigger and better trucking companies around here that are looking for people with experience.

Oh well, now I am listening to someone screaming and cursing in the next room again. However, only nine workdays are left, and then I will be free. And my man will be waiting for me in the beautiful Bavaria...


----------



## Levanda

I dont know what to do with myself anymore. My husband just had few hard attacks is not pleasant at all. Prescription are too much we got letter from NHH we have to pay fine because he dont pay for medication Is unfair because he not well. I am listening Shostakovich to come me down with glass of red wine . I think i am in trouble.


----------



## Taggart

Members are reminded of the ToS



> If members wish to create topics for discussion regarding political and religious topics not related to Classical Music, such will be strictly limited to Social Groups only.


Some posts which were mainly political have been removed.


----------



## Ingélou

Quite a hectic week for us. Two nights of Scottish country dancing, and The Messiah at Norwich Cathedral on Saturday night.After Taggart's hospital scare, it's lovely to be doing things again, though, and seeing our friends.


----------



## Cosmos

Home for the holidays! Waiting for my sister to fly in this weekend


----------



## Cosmos

Levanda said:


> I dont know what to do with myself anymore. My husband just had few hard attacks is not pleasant at all. Prescription are too much we got letter from NHH we have to pay fine because he dont pay for medication Is unfair because he not well. I am listening Shostakovich to come me down with glass of red wine . I think i am in trouble.


 I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope things will go better for you two


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After next year, the following few years may be extremely difficult for me in terms of trying to get a degree in music. If our current government of moronic, **** head, right wing nutters get their way, I will be paying $100,000 for my first university degree. I really feel like I should get my first degree here before going overseas to study music but I keep on getting worried about the potential cost. I would love to do a stint in my home town (Melbourne) as a composer for some of our wonderful new muisc ensembles such as the Syzygy Ensemble and PLEXUS before becoming more international, but I'm worried about being burdened with university fees. I know this topic can become political, but instead of ranting about that part of it, I would like to ask for advice for what to do from anyone if possible.


----------



## Taggart

I presume that you've checked out things like the Commonwealth supported place scheme or been turned down for it.

I note that a) the cost of studying in Australia is among the highest and b) the Australian dollar is weakening which makes it difficult to go overseas. Shame.

One of the things you could do is look for sponsorship - maybe find a suitable brewery to fund you like Syzygy Ensemble?

Shame that we say education is a good thing and then price it out of people's reach.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After next year, the following few years may be extremely difficult for me in terms of trying to get a degree in music. If our current government of moronic, **** head, right wing nutters get their way, I will be paying $100,000 for my first university degree. I really feel like I should get my first degree here before going overseas to study music but I keep on getting worried about the potential cost. I would love to do a stint in my home town (Melbourne) as a composer for some of our wonderful new muisc ensembles such as the Syzygy Ensemble and PLEXUS before becoming more international, but I'm worried about being burdened with university fees. I know this topic can become political, but instead of ranting about that part of it, I would like to ask for advice for what to do from anyone if possible.


I don't know how good your French is, but in terms of fees (Master or PhD), France is not a bad deal. You'll need to choose carefully the establishment depending on your specialization and (p)referred teacher, but it's not such a bad option. *Philippe Manoury*, for example, is currently the top carrot in terms of composition at the Strasbourg Conservatory/Uni at the moment. Send me a PM if you'd like a little more insight.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TalkingHead said:


> I don't know how good your French is, but in terms of fees (Master or PhD), France is not a bad deal. You'll need to choose carefully the establishment depending on your specialization and (p)referred teacher, but it's not such a bad option. *Philippe Manoury*, for example, is currently the top carrot in terms of composition at the Strasbourg Conservatory/Uni at the moment. Send me a PM if you'd like a little more insight.


France would be a good option. I speak a little French and I could get by fairly well when I went to Paris last year.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> France would be a good option. I speak a little French and I could get by fairly well when I went to Paris last year.


OK. Send me a PM to talk more.


----------



## Guest

And of course, being (we assume) a PhD composition student in France *and* a native English speaker (we use the term "English", despite your Ozzie heritage), who knows what possibilities in terms of "on-the-side-revenue" could be available to fund your ongoing studies.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

I just realized that I had clicked "like" accidentally. Oh no. My reputation - what? - is gone now. How could I have been so careless!


----------



## Taggart

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I just realized that I had clicked "like" accidentally. Oh no. My reputation - what? - is gone now. How could I have been so careless!


It happens to the best of us. That's why there is an unlike button which appears when you have liked something and want to change your mind.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Taggart said:


> It happens to the best of us. That's why there is an unlike button which appears when you have liked something and want to change your mind.


Yeah, I saw that. I actually hoped that there would be something like that when I was looking for the post. But then, when I saw the "unlike" button - I just couldn't bring my self to clicking that. I would've felt so... I don't know what. But it would have felt like that a lot!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

This board might be a holding pen of a kind for humans. And the upkeepers be aliens of some sort. Probably the tentaclier sort. What I base my opinion on is that the latest posts -thing is called activity stream. That sounds so much like cats have things like activity balls and such. But for us there's an activity stream! So I can forget my self and press F5 while looking at it.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Well, I would like to hear about another person's days.


----------



## trazom

Taggart said:


> It happens to the best of us. That's why there is an unlike button which appears when you have liked something and want to change your mind.


It wasn't one of my posts, was it?


----------



## JACE

My son Jacob is back home for Christmas after completing his first term at the university. 

I'm glad that he's home. It's so nice that he's here.


----------



## clavichorder

I went to perhaps the lowest attended high school reunion of all time. I was the only student there for the 1st hour, and I chatted with former teachers. The teachers apparently didn't do a very good job of getting the word out. 3 more students came. We took a few pictures just for fun, then I left. No, I'm not joking. 

Afterwards I went contra dancing. I tend to feel discouraged and lonely immediately after dances like that, but I later am proud I went.

I feel drained...and I could get into some depressive stuff, but I won't.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Feels good to be home again. Ironically I'm sitting in a dentist's office with my dad right now haha! What better way to remember how much I'm NOT going to be taking care of my teeth in the next few weeks, with sugar everyday! Will make Swedish gingerbread with my mom later today. ^_^

I got good news yesterday, my first grad school callback of importance. I'll be auditioning at Manhattan school of music in March! 6 more schools I'm waiting on, which will probably notify me in January.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

clavichorder said:


> I went to perhaps the lowest attended high school reunion of all time. I was the only student there for the 1st hour, and I chatted with former teachers. The teachers apparently didn't do a very good job of getting the word out. 3 more students came. We took a few pictures just for fun, then I left. No, I'm not joking.
> 
> Afterwards I went contra dancing. I tend to feel discouraged and lonely immediately after dances like that, but I later am proud I went.
> 
> I feel drained...and I could get into some depressive stuff, but I won't.


That's a strangely cute way to put it. I find the whole concept of high school reunion to be depressive.


----------



## science

I see a headline, "Sony hates Adam Sandler as much as you" and I wonder why Sony hates me. 

And earlier today, I saw a woman who was carrying shopping bags open a door by pushing the button with her nose.


----------



## trazom

science said:


> And earlier today, I saw a woman who was carrying shopping bags open a door by pushing the button with her nose.


:lol: Now that's some creative problem solving. I prefer to pick objects up with my feet sometimes, myself; it makes me feel quadridextrous.


----------



## candi

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It wouldn't call it "occult" as much as just demonic activity, and _that _I've had more than enough of my share (nothing to do with nightmares).


I've been either fortunate or unfortunate to not have experienced the abnormal, be it poltergeist, UFOs, ghosts, etc.

When you experience demonic activity, can it cause you physical harm? can one be killed, apart from going crazy with terror and insanity?

My spouse has experienced poltergeist and I was witness to half of it via a video feed, but I still wonder what is out there.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I am out there and I don't even exist.


----------



## Guest

Today is my 10th wedding anniversary. My wife and I are headed to Big Sur, CA and the Ventana resort, the site of our honeymoon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

candi said:


> I've been either fortunate or unfortunate to not have experienced the abnormal, be it poltergeist, UFOs, ghosts, etc.
> 
> When you experience demonic activity, can it cause you physical harm? can one be killed, apart from going crazy with terror and insanity?
> 
> My spouse has experienced poltergeist and I was witness to half of it via a video feed, but I still wonder what is out there.


No, not quite that. More like how people have emotionally (not physically) treated me in the past, I would describe the way they abused me needlessly as "demonic" because it was specifically for my beliefs, not for being a vulnerable woman or other such thing. People can get so mad that they start saying things they wouldn't even say if they weren't so worked up. The anger was also uncalled for because I made no provocation except to say I was a Christian. Also once I had a major depression spell for 2 months (non-chemical kind) with all symptoms thereof, getting very particular negative thoughts (some of them not my own making), such as "_this _is worthless" or "that didn't mean anything" about a good thing. That's actually worse than hearing "you are worthless" sometimes, because the voice was referring to my career and interest in Classical music which means more to me than myself in some ways. It's bigger than me. I believe this to be worse than any physical harm. It _was _worse than any physical harm. Oh, and in case you're thinking it was just chemical depression, it cured overnight after I did a competition, no joke. The fatigue/negative thoughts disappeared. If it was chemical, it would have lasted past that because chemicals aren't circumstantially altered, i.e. happy things don't "cure" chronic chemical depression. Never had a similar experience since then.


----------



## candi

Ahh.... well, i was waaaayyy off. You do sound more centered and content now, so the demon is vanquished.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Not much has been going on here. My brother came in a couple of nights ago from Guam. He is on leave. It has definitely not been all sunshine and rainbows. I suppose I should just get used to my brothers tearing me down and treating me like crap. It's not likely to change. It's been having the intended effect. Other than that I have been watching cartoons of my childhood for the laughs. I certainly need it. If you are a fan of Amadeus I suggest checking out Freakazoid season 2 episode 11. It's got a hilarious little bit from the movie in there. Well here's to hoping the new year is much better. Wish me luck. I'll be needing it.


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> Not much has been going on here. My brother came in a couple of nights ago from Guam. He is on leave. It has definitely not been all sunshine and rainbows. I suppose I should just get used to my brothers tearing me down and treating me like crap. It's not likely to change. It's been having the intended effect. Other than that I have been watching cartoons of my childhood for the laughs. I certainly need it. If you are a fan of Amadeus I suggest checking out Freakazoid season 2 episode 11. It's got a hilarious little bit from the movie in there. Well here's to hoping the new year is much better. Wish me luck. I'll be needing it.


Hi Sarah. Sorry you've been having a hard time. I also grew up as the only girl in a family that favoured boys, and it isn't easy. My brothers aren't horrible people but there's an inevitable sense of entitlement among the siblings of the favoured gender, and it's not great for the self esteem of the other sibling. We get on fine mostly now we don't live together, and I hope this will be the case for you and your brothers as well. Sometimes my eldest brother can be pretty cool: as an artist, he was really encouraging when I told him about the writing project I'm doing, which my parents totally wouldn't understand or approve of, and he backed me up when I wouldn't let my 13 year old play Grand Theft Auto. The youngest brother is still a brat (at the age of 32!) but we practically never see him so it's not really a problem. You definitely do not deserve to be treated like crap and I hope that you continue to find coping strategies as you have been doing so far, and that you manage to enjoy the holidays. Best of luck for Christmas and the New Year!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> Hi Sarah. Sorry you've been having a hard time. I also grew up as the only girl in a family that favoured boys, and it isn't easy. My brothers aren't horrible people but there's an inevitable sense of entitlement among the siblings of the favoured gender, and it's not great for the self esteem of the other sibling. We get on fine mostly now we don't live together, and I hope this will be the case for you and your brothers as well. Sometimes my eldest brother can be pretty cool: as an artist, he was really encouraging when I told him about the writing project I'm doing, which my parents totally wouldn't understand or approve of, and he backed me up when I wouldn't let my 13 year old play Grand Theft Auto. The youngest brother is still a brat (at the age of 32!) but we practically never see him so it's not really a problem. You definitely do not deserve to be treated like crap and I hope that you continue to find coping strategies as you have been doing so far, and that you manage to enjoy the holidays. Best of luck for Christmas and the New Year!


Thank you for your words. It definitely does help. As for coping methods, I'm starting to run dry in that area. I am at a complete loss. And am nearing some sort of breaking point. I am going to try some yoga tonight. Hopefully it helps some.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> I suppose I should just get used to my brothers tearing me down and treating me like crap. It's not likely to change. It's been having the intended effect.


So much for going into the military! That's suppose to teach you respect, isn't it?? Character?? My big brother would beat up your brothers for being like that especially if they are older than you. He does NOT stand for ill treatment of siblings on another. He never treated me badly (in fact, my brother and I have a very special, close relationship).

In the mean time... do any of you guys have some suggestions for getting some guys OFF MY BACK? There are currently 3 guys online (2 of them I know in real life, and one of them at college) that are really starting to creep me out. It's the same 3 guys that are trying to PM me a lot (I've blocked one already) and liking nearly every status and picture I've posted on Facebook. Little do they know that they're in competition with each other HAH!  But actually, I don't like any of them (If I told you why for each of them, you would agree that they are not good men), and I want them to stop without me unfriending them. What should I do?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So much for going into the military! That's suppose to teach you respect, isn't it?? Character?? My big brother would beat up your brothers for being like that especially if they are older than you. He does NOT stand for ill treatment of siblings on another. He never treated me badly (in fact, my brother and I have a very special, close relationship).
> 
> In the mean time... do any of you guys have some suggestions for getting some guys OFF MY BACK? There are currently 3 guys online (2 of them I know in real life, and one of them at college) that are really starting to creep me out. It's the same 3 guys that are trying to PM me a lot (I've blocked one already) and liking nearly every status and picture I've posted on Facebook. Little do they know that they're in competition with each other HAH!  But actually, I don't like any of them (If I told you why for each of them, you would agree that they are not good men), and I want them to stop without me unfriending them. What should I do?


Hmm. Unfortunately for the facebook stalking in the end you just may have to unfriend them. I would also change my privacy settings to where only friends can view your profile. If you dont have feelings for these guys tell them you are not interested in them. Though they may not be able to take a hint. I would hate for it to come to legal action. But if you are feeling threatened in any way or its making you uncomfortable like it seems to be you may have to go to that extreme.


----------



## Cheyenne

I never really got what the idea was: "If I just keep liking her pictures, she'll notice me and like me back!" Anyhow, they're just a little misguided, so be gentle. Just hint that you are not interested in them through pm? Talking about some other guy you supposedly met and like a lot is a deviant way that some people I know used. They'll get the message.

I'm still deciding what a good project for the coming week will be. But first, someone I last met about 3-4 years ago is coming over this Saturday, so I'm excited!


----------



## Figleaf

I only had one person make inappropriate advances on Facebook- I'd just joined the site, and some random person sent me a photo of his c*ck- I just laughed, deleted it and unfriended the guy if we were friends to begin with. Had we been acquaintances in the real world, it would been awkward. In fact Facebook ceased to be fun when the neighbour who had cajoled me into joining started mining my profile for gossip to spread around at the school gates. I took any personal stuff off there and stopped using it- it's still up as a sort of online address book, but I wouldn't actively use it. I guess taking yourself off Facebook is a bit drastic for a young person, but it's hard to see how else you avoid unpleasant people, short of blocking them and accepting any real life consequences of that. I remember sexual harassment being a big problem at university and one you couldn't easily avoid, short of staying in your room the whole time. At there was no social networking in those days. I'm sure SarahNorthman's advice for dealing with unwanted Facebook advances is good- people my age are out of our depth with this stuff.


----------



## trazom

earthquake, just a little one though...


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> I only had one person make inappropriate advances on Facebook- I'd just joined the site, and some random person sent me a photo of his c*ck- I just laughed, deleted it and unfriended the guy if we were friends to begin with. Had we been acquaintances in the real world, it would been awkward. In fact Facebook ceased to be fun when the neighbour who had cajoled me into joining started mining my profile for gossip to spread around at the school gates. I took any personal stuff off there and stopped using it- it's still up as a sort of online address book, but I wouldn't actively use it. I guess taking yourself off Facebook is a bit drastic for a young person, but it's hard to see how else you avoid unpleasant people, short of blocking them and accepting any real life consequences of that. I remember sexual harassment being a big problem at university and one you couldn't easily avoid, short of staying in your room the whole time. At there was no social networking in those days. I'm sure SarahNorthman's advice for dealing with unwanted Facebook advances is good- people my age are out of our depth with this stuff.


Facebook security leaves a lot to be desired. I spend as little time there as I can.
I only visit to see the never-ending family pictures.


----------



## Giordano

If I may be so bold...  :tiphat:



Huilunsoittaja said:


> In the mean time... do any of you guys have some suggestions for getting some guys OFF MY BACK? There are currently 3 guys online .... I don't like any of them (If I told you why for each of them, you would agree that they are not good men), and I want them to stop without me unfriending them. What should I do?


I advise you to unfriend them immediately. Cut all links and never look back, and be neutral as soon as you can manage.



SarahNorthman said:


> Unfortunately for the facebook stalking in the end you just may have to unfriend them. ... tell them you are not interested ... Though they may not be able to take a hint.


I advise you to do the same to your brothers. Distance yourself asap. Don't even think about the "future" and "reconciliation," yadayada. Don't wait for them to "learn." Distance yourself from them emotionally so you are no longer bothered and no longer expect them to be brothers. This is (most probably) the best thing you can do for them.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dufay said:


> If I may be so bold...  :tiphat:
> 
> I advise you to unfriend them immediately. Cut all links and never look back, and be neutral as soon as you can manage.
> 
> I advise you to do the same to your brothers. Distance yourself asap. Don't even think about the "future" and "reconciliation," yadayada. Don't wait for them to "learn." Distance yourself from them emotionally so you are no longer bothered and no longer expect them to be brothers. This is (most probably) the best thing you can do for them.


I can't help but agree.


----------



## Kopachris

Merry Christmas, New Zealand.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I can't help but agree.


I sympathise, and I think that distancing yourself emotionally and seeing them as little as possible is a very good idea. However, I had 'brother trouble' when growing up, with all three of my brothers, and with one particularly out of the three; forty five years later this brother has become very supportive indeed about the problem of our mother, who lives near us and has dementia. I am glad that though we have had little to do with each other, we did not cut ties - not only because of his support now, but because I have nothing to reproach myself with.

Stay cool - say as little as possible - get away as much as possible - distract yourself as much as possible. But it may be best not to cut ties irrevocably.

Very best of luck in any case. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No, not quite that. More like how people have emotionally (not physically) treated me in the past, I would describe the way they abused me needlessly as "demonic" because it was specifically for my beliefs, not for being a vulnerable woman or other such thing. People can get so mad that they start saying things they wouldn't even say if they weren't so worked up. The anger was also uncalled for because I made no provocation except to say I was a Christian. Also once I had a major depression spell for 2 months (non-chemical kind) with all symptoms thereof, getting very particular negative thoughts (some of them not my own making), such as "_this _is worthless" or "that didn't mean anything" about a good thing. That's actually worse than hearing "you are worthless" sometimes, because the voice was referring to my career and interest in Classical music which means more to me than myself in some ways. It's bigger than me. I believe this to be worse than any physical harm. It _was _worse than any physical harm. Oh, and in case you're thinking it was just chemical depression, it cured overnight after I did a competition, no joke. The fatigue/negative thoughts disappeared. If it was chemical, it would have lasted past that because chemicals aren't circumstantially altered, i.e. happy things don't "cure" chronic chemical depression. Never had a similar experience since then.


Look, *Huilunsoittaja*, I'll put it as mildly as I can, and I certainly don't want to offend you... but have you ever thought that maybe this depression was actually caused by religion? I mean, there are quite a few statements in the Bible about life on earth and any kind of worldly pursuit being worthless, including classical music, career, any kind of man-made achievement. I am saying that because I used to have exactly the same negative thoughts some time in the past - that nothing "worldly" has any meaning, and all is totally worthless, and I know exactly where these thoughts came from in my case.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I sympathise, and I think that distancing yourself emotionally and seeing them as little as possible is a very good idea. However, I had 'brother trouble' when growing up, with all three of my brothers, and with one particularly out of the three; forty five years later this brother has become very supportive indeed about the problem of our mother, who lives near us and has dementia. I am glad that though we have had little to do with each other, we did not cut ties - not only because of his support now, but because I have nothing to reproach myself with.
> 
> Stay cool - say as little as possible - get away as much as possible - distract yourself as much as possible. But it may be best not to cut ties irrevocably.
> 
> Very best of luck in any case. :tiphat:


Until I move I will just have to settle for distracting myself. Thank you for your support though!


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> Look, *Huilunsoittaja*, I'll put it as mildly as I can, and I certainly don't want to offend you... but have you ever thought that maybe this depression was actually caused by religion? I mean, there are quite a few statements in the Bible about life on earth and any kind of worldly pursuit being worthless, including classical music, career, any kind of man-made achievement. I am saying that because I used to have exactly the same negative thoughts some time in the past - that nothing "worldly" has any meaning, and all is totally worthless, and I know exactly where these thoughts came from in my case.


I don't think it's possible to generalise in this way about the effects of religious belief. In my case, I suffered depression, panic attacks, and a nervous breakdown when I was an atheist. Later, after I had become a Christian, I found my faith to be a source of strength that has sustained me through all sorts of trials and worries.
I would also disagree that the gospel sees life in this world or human achievements including music as worthless. I can think of a number of key quotes that say the opposite, and will pass them on to any honest inquirer!


----------



## Ingélou

Christmas Eve, and already things are getting a bit fraught with my aged mother. One sad effect of dementia seems to be that you close in on yourself and can only think of the immediate mood and how things affect *you* (not other people). Here's hoping we'll get through it all safely, and next year, Taggart & I are emigrating to the Outer Hebrides!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Ingélou said:


> I don't think it's possible to generalise in this way about the effects of religious belief. In my case, I suffered depression, panic attacks, and a nervous breakdown when I was an atheist. Later, after I had become a Christian, I found my faith to be a source of strength that has sustained me through all sorts of trials and worries.
> I would also disagree that the gospel sees life in this world or human achievements including music as worthless. I can think of a number of key quotes that say the opposite, and will pass them on to any honest inquirer!


Indeed, SiegendesLicht's statement seems a bit unfair. Of course there are communities - religious and secular - that can have bad influence on one's mind, but since I don't believe Huilunsoittaja to be a part of an oppresive cult (humorous exaggeration) of any kind, I don't really think it matters in this case. You can develop harmful cognitive strategies no matter what community you belong to or what kind of world view you hold: an atheist may be overwhelmed by existential thoughts, a religious person may be terribly afraid of going to hell - I've seen both kinds of people. It's not really about being an atheist or a theist: it's about what kind of feelings one more generally has towards the world and oneself.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> I don't think it's possible to generalise in this way about the effects of religious belief. In my case, I suffered depression, panic attacks, and a nervous breakdown when I was an atheist. Later, after I had become a Christian, I found my faith to be a source of strength that has sustained me through all sorts of trials and worries.
> I would also disagree that the gospel sees life in this world or human achievements including music as worthless. I can think of a number of key quotes that say the opposite, and will pass them on to any honest inquirer!


Our experiences with Christianity and atheism seem to be the totally opposite. I think, between the combined stress of my job and the stress of guilt for every single thought, word or action that is not in line with Scripture, I would well have a nervous breakdown by now if I were still a Christian. Now that I am a... what would you call it... atheist heathen probably, I feel a great peace, strength and freedom. And yes, I am very interested in what you have to say to the opposite. Please PM me if you want to.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Merry Christmas, those in my time zone!


----------



## trazom

So incredibly tired, just finished some very last-minute gift shopping, did a hasty wrapping job, then had to keep my little 1.5 year old nephew away from the Christmas tree. He discovered the joy of taking ornaments off the tree and throwing them to watch them explode.

I'm very pleased with my gift ideas, though. I bought my sister one real gift and the other is meant to be in jest. Basically, I realized she took some books of mine without asking and I noticed them on the bookshelf in her guestroom closet when i stayed at her house several months later. I stole them back and I've decided I don't want them anymore so I'm wrapping them up as a gift for her.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well today went very well. Or has so far. I have been totally obsessed with my santa tracker today. I visited my grandpa today and he invited me an aunt of mine my brother kenneth, five of my cousins and the sweet foregin exchange student from macedonia to lunch at India House. I love Indian food. We all had a great time just laughing and sharing embarassing pictures and stories. hopefully we will see eachother tomorrow too. Now i am just looking forward to curling up in bed and watching a christmas movie. Oh the other hand i am hoping to get a good pen pal. Snail mail of course.


----------



## Novelette

Work stress has been tempered by many expressions of appreciation and praise [not all of which are strictly deserved].

Still glad for the opportunity for brief respite even if holidays are the cause.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Our experiences with Christianity and atheism seem to be the totally opposite. I think, between the combined stress of my job and the stress of guilt for every single thought, word or action that is not in line with Scripture, I would well have a nervous breakdown by now if I were still a Christian. Now that I am a... what would you call it... atheist heathen probably, I feel a great peace, strength and freedom. And yes, I am very interested in what you have to say to the opposite. Please PM me if you want to.


Well if Ingélou is indeed going to cite optimistic passages from the gospel, I wish she would post them here since I would also be interested in reading them. Not that I would need any affirmation or anything should be proven to me - it's just nice to read good/happy things!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Merry Christmas to everyone ! I hope Santa brought you everything you wanted! Though let's not forget the true meaning!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

I thought that someone was listening to classical music loudly in some other apartment but it turned out that I hadn't properly closed the radio I have in my kitchen (you close it by turning the volume down to 0). Reminds me of the time I thought that the space folk was invading the earth but it was just that my CD player with some early electronic music (Xenakis, Ligeti etc.) had started playing by itself (mayhaps my cat pushed the button, I don't know!).


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone ! I hope Santa brought you everything you wanted! Though let's not forget the true meaning!


Well merry christmas to you too! I did get everything that I wanted (food & alcohol)! I might have forgotten the true meaning, though.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well merry christmas to you too! I did get everything that I wanted (food & alcohol)! I might have forgotten the true meaning, though.


Yum and yum! And amidst the food and alcohol?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Yum and yum! And amidst the food and alcohol?


Oh, nothing special. I didn't even go to see my relatives. Just visiting nearby friends, going to the sauna, listening to music... just enjoying the mystical atmosphere of christmas.

What are you planning to do?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well if Ingélou is indeed going to cite optimistic passages from the gospel, I wish she would post them here since I would also be interested in reading them. Not that I would need any affirmation or anything should be proven to me - it's just nice to read good/happy things!


There are plenty of passages in the gospel that are optimistic, for believers at least. The first one that comes to mind is the last chapter or two of Revelation about a new heaven and a new earth. Except that they relate to the next life, after the coming of Christ and after the Earth together with all its natural beauty and human achievement has been burned up, and most of mankind has ended up in the lake of fire... But I think this discussion is best suited for the religion group.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, nothing special. I didn't even go to see my relatives. Just visiting nearby friends, going to the sauna, listening to music... just enjoying the mystical atmosphere of christmas.
> 
> What are you planning to do?


I am planning on baking. And quite possibly staying home alone. Though I do have the possibility of missing out on stuffing. Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SiegendesLicht said:


> There are plenty of passages in the gospel that are optimistic, for believers at least. The first one that comes to mind is the last chapter or two of Revelation about a new heaven and a new earth. Except that they relate to the next life, after the coming of Christ and after the Earth together with all its natural beauty and human achievement has been burned up, and most of mankind has ended up in the lake of fire... But I think this discussion is best suited for the religion group.


Well yeah, sure, I know. But I was interested in Ingélou's personal opinion. As I guess you were too.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I am planning on baking. And quite possibly staying home alone. Though I do have the possibility of missing out on stuffing. Hmm decisions decisions.


Well, It's all about decisions. At least if we believe Sartre, and why we wouldn't.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, It's all about decisions. At least if we believe Sartre, and why we wouldn't.


So true. Maybe I will make mulled wine.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> So true. Maybe I will make mulled wine.


Oh, that's great! It is called _glögi_ here in Finland. In the stores they sell spice packages that you can use to turn wine into _glögi_. With my ex-girlfriend we used to do that. It's great. I'm not a certainly a wine connoisseur and I don't particularly like red wine so that was absolutely fantastic for me: from my point of view glögifying red wine made it easily drinkable!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, that's great! It is called _glögi_ here in Finland. In the stores they sell spice packages that you can use to turn wine into _glögi_. With my ex-girlfriend we used to do that. It's great. I'm not a certainly a wine connoisseur and I don't particularly like red wine so that was absolutely fantastic for me: from my point of view glögifying red wine made it easily drinkable!


I have never made or had it before. Though I am very curious about it.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I have never made or had it before. Though I am very curious about it.


How are you making it?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> How are you making it?


I haven't quite looked up a recipe yet. I just finished making my apple cinnamon bread. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I haven't quite looked up a recipe yet. I just finished making my apple cinnamon bread. Any suggestions?


I haven't got the slightest idea. I've only used the spice packages from the store, as I described earlier. If you are going to do it all by yourself... I cannot offer any help for that.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I haven't got the slightest idea. I've only used the spice packages from the store, as I described earlier. If you are going to do it all by yourself... I cannot offer any help for that.


Yeah I tend to do it the hard way when it comes to food and drinks.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Yeah I tend to do it the hard way when it comes to food and drinks.


Well, I think it's a good thing. I'm just lazy.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well, I think it's a good thing. I'm just lazy.


I wish I knew how to be lazy when it comes to foodies.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I wish I knew how to be lazy when it comes to foodies.


Oh, you shouldn't wish that!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well after a long stressful day its more of a burden.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Well after a long stressful day its more of a burden.


That is probably completely true. But lazy food is a thing that just kind of drags you in to it: you once do something easy, then you'll do it again and then again... atleast that's what's happened to me. I've been trying to get rid of the habit by, for example, baking etc.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> That is probably completely true. But lazy food is a thing that just kind of drags you in to it: you once do something easy, then you'll do it again and then again... atleast that's what's happened to me. I've been trying to get rid of the habit by, for example, baking etc.


Maybe buying food that takes some work to make will help? Also pinterest is pretty inspiring on the food front. Lots of ideas there.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Maybe buying food that takes some work to make will help? Also pinterest is pretty inspiring on the food front. Lots of ideas there.


Yeah, that will certainly help. It's a kind of a cyclical thing, you know. Once you get in to making things yourself, it just kinda happens by itself.

I'll have to check that pinterest thing out. I don't know anything about it and in 30 seconds I wasn't able to figure it out. But I'll take some more time on it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Yeah, that will certainly help. It's a kind of a cyclical thing, you know. Once you get in to making things yourself, it just kinda happens by itself.
> 
> I'll have to check that pinterest thing out. I don't know anything about it and in 30 seconds I wasn't able to figure it out. But I'll take some more time on it.


Pintrest is pretty straight forward and i resisted it as long as i could. Before i gave in.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Pintrest is pretty straight forward and i resisted it as long as i could. Before i gave in.


I guess you can't use it without having registered to it? Well, there's an option to use facebook account, but I kind of a ditched my facebook account when things got too complicated in there (socially, referring to Sartre again: "Hell is other people").


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I guess you can't use it without having registered to it? Well, there's an option to use facebook account, but I kind of a ditched my facebook account when things got too complicated in there (socially, referring to Sartre again: "Hell is other people").


I think you have to create an account.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I think you have to create an account.


Damned. I might have to try to rescurrect my facebook account.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Damned. I might have to try to rescurrect my facebook account.


I dont think it strictly applies to facebook. I believe you can just use your email address.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I dont think it strictly applies to facebook. I believe you can just use your email address.


Yeah, you are right, but what I meant wast that if one doesn't want to register with one's email address, you can use your facebook account.

I tried to make an account but there was too much emphasis on social things, ie. "who do you want to follow". I'm not that social. At least over the internet.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Yeah, you are right, but what I meant wast that if one doesn't want to register with one's email address, you can use your facebook account.
> 
> I tried to make an account but there was too much emphasis on social things, ie. "who do you want to follow". I'm not that social. At least over the internet.


They asked that on Pinterest? That's odd. Mostly I just pin stuff. Its not social for me at all.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> They asked that on Pinterest? That's odd. Mostly I just pin stuff. Its not social for me at all.


I might have misunderstood something. That happens a lot to me. I a misunderstandinger.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I might have misunderstood something. That happens a lot to me. I a misunderstandinger.


Haha. You don't have to follow anyone really.


----------



## Figleaf

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I might have misunderstood something. That happens a lot to me. I a misunderstandinger.


Me too- but my understanding is that Pinterest was changed recently-ish to make it either difficult or impossible to sign up without using social media accounts. I was only investigating it because a guy on another forum shared a nice page on opera singers of the past that he'd made, and I thought that might be a nice therapeutic thing for me to do as well, but I wouldn't want to share it with the random real world acquaintances I've got on Facebook, none of whom have the slightest thing in common with me!

Here is Scott Grunow's opera singers page:
https://www.pinterest.com/scottgrunow/opera-singers-of-the-past/


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> Me too- but my understanding is that Pinterest was changed recently-ish to make it either difficult or impossible to sign up without using social media accounts. I was only investigating it because a guy on another forum shared a nice page on opera singers of the past that he'd made, and I thought that might be a nice therapeutic thing for me to do as well, but I wouldn't want to share it with the random real world acquaintances I've got on Facebook, none of whom have the slightest thing in common with me!
> 
> Here is Scott Grunow's opera singers page:
> https://www.pinterest.com/scottgrunow/opera-singers-of-the-past/


Huh I wasn't aware of this. Maybe it's because I signed up before that change. I rarely pay attention to anything there past pinning stuff.


----------



## Ingélou

Vile ghastly head cold! 
I here set it down as truth - it's impossible to be creative, glamorous or even human while suffering from a head cold. 
Aaaaaaaggghhhh!

_(PS It's our forty-first wedding anniversary today; hope my red nose doesn't make Taggart regret anything...)_


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Vile ghastly head cold!
> I here set it down as truth - it's impossible to be creative, glamorous or even human while suffering from a head cold.
> Aaaaaaaggghhhh!
> 
> _(PS It's our forty-first wedding anniversary today; hope my red nose doesn't make Taggart regret anything...)_


That's the worst! I am sorry. Lots of tea sleep and wrap your neck to lessen your chances of a chest cold.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy 2015 everyone. I was going to say I'm sure it was last year yesterday but it was, so I won't, but I did.


----------



## ptr

You Kiwi's are way to early, still almost three hours of wait here in the CET zone!

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> You Kiwi's are way to early, still almost three hours of wait here in the CET zone!
> 
> /ptr


In that case, greetings from next year!


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> In that case, greetings from next year!


A Time Traveller, yet!


----------



## PeteW

Happy New Tear to all (midnight here in about 2 hours).


----------



## Cheyenne

PeteW said:


> Happy New Tear to all (midnight here in about 2 hours).


A happy new tear shed with knowledge of the great year to come, overcome by awe:lol: You too!


----------



## Giordano

Happy New Year!
May the new year bring you all you need... 
And may you strive to know all you need...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Happy New Year from New Mexico finally!


----------



## Morimur

Sappy New Year, ya'llz!


----------



## Kopachris

And happy New Year to anyone living in American Samoa or anywhere else in the GMT-11 time zone!


----------



## Figleaf

I met someone on another music website. A man whose name and reputation I knew, but no more. I didn't notice who he was at first, I just dashed off a reply to one of his posts. I mostly just lurk there, because almost everyone uses their real name, and I don't want some future potential employer googling me and finding out what a weirdo I am  Anyway so this guy sends me an email and it turns out we like a lot of the same singers and the conversation develops and turns into this whole other personal conversation and he isn't put off by my real world situation or my politics or recent photo or any of the usual stuff that puts people off. A few days in he declared that I might be his ideal woman and he wants me to visit him in Florida, which I can't do, because I can't just leave the kids and I don't really want them present at what would effectively be a first date with someone I may or may not hit it off with in the real world- awkward!! Plus he seems to think that a successful outcome would involve me moving to the States to be close to him, and even if that were feasible I wouldn't want it. I have my own ideas about where I want to live and what I want to do, and even if I had set out to ensnare him, there is no way a man would respect a woman who drops everything to follow him across the world. So, regretfully, I had to tell him that I'm nobody's ideal woman and that it wouldn't work. I'm surprised by how much this has upset me, since I had resolved to avoid relationships (this guy flew in under the radar) and before this I'd had no contact with the opposite sex for nearly six years and felt no emotional distress during those long years, just numbness followed by acceptance. Now, since turning down this guy (who really does seem perfect in many ways, as well as objectively way out of my league) I've just been really weepy for a day and a half- not good- I thought I was a proper grown up now and immune to all this emotional nonsense!


----------



## violadude

I just had someone tell me that they think there is no such thing as an uninformed opinion.

It's only 7 AM and my head already hurts...


----------



## starthrower

violadude said:


> I just had someone tell me that they think there is no such thing as an uninformed opinion.
> 
> It's only 7 AM and my head already hurts...


So now we have an uninformed opinion of opinion. Kinda like fans of Fox News. They don't realize it's entertainment for the seriously uninformed.


----------



## Giordano

Figleaf said:


> I met someone on another music website. ... A few days in he declared that I might be his ideal woman and he wants me to visit him in Florida, which I can't do, ... Plus he seems to think that a successful outcome would involve me moving to the States to be close to him, ... So, regretfully, I had to tell him that I'm nobody's ideal woman and that it wouldn't work. I'm surprised by how much this has upset me, ...


Hmm... Could he come and visit you? And if all goes well, could something or other be worked out... Someone or both can change perspectives & priorities... new possibilities can emerge... maybe, maybe not...


----------



## Figleaf

Giordano said:


> Hmm... Could he come and visit you? And if all goes well, could something or other be worked out... Someone or both can change perspectives & priorities... new possibilities can emerge... maybe, maybe not...


Thanks Giordano. I would have suggested that he come to the UK, but it turns out that his health is not good. He says he wants to meet quickly in case I'm different from how he imagines me: I suppose this makes sense, but I don't like to feel rushed into anything. It's been my experience that men who want to take things very quickly and/or declare me their ideal woman are also the ones who lose interest the fastest. I wish we could just be friends and take things as they come, but I don't think this option is on the table.


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Giordano. I would have suggested that he come to the UK, but it turns out that his health is not good. He says he wants to meet quickly in case I'm different from how he imagines me: I suppose this makes sense, but I don't like to feel rushed into anything. It's been my experience that men who want to take things very quickly and/or declare me their ideal woman are also the ones who lose interest the fastest. I wish we could just be friends and take things as they come, but I don't think this option is on the table.


I can see why the experience has upset you, but I think you made the wise decision.


----------



## Yoshi

I have decided to come back to this forum after a long time since my life this year got a lot less busy. It's a bit awkward considering the fact that I'm sure I'll cringe if I come across my older posts.


----------



## Ingélou

Hi, Yoshi - nice to see you again. 

I usually cringe when I see posts I did yesterday. It's curious how the 'cringe' factor only comes into play once all possibility of editing one's post has passed... :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Thank you it's nice to see you too 

That's true this has been my problem with every forum in the past :lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

So the wife and I have been loaded down with the flu all week. We're coughing and wheezing all over the place. This is a pretty vicious bug. It seems to think it has taken up permanent residence. Nothing seems to shift it. I at least have a little more energy today but that's the only improvement.


----------



## Giordano

Figleaf said:


> He says he wants to meet quickly in case I'm different from how he imagines me: I suppose this makes sense, but I don't like to feel rushed into anything. ...


I see. In that case, I guess you were right to decline...


----------



## Giordano

Dave Whitmore said:


> So the wife and I have been loaded down with the flu all week. We're coughing and wheezing all over the place. This is a pretty vicious bug. It seems to think it has taken up permanent residence. Nothing seems to shift it. I at least have a little more energy today but that's the only improvement.


Hope you get better soon.

You can drink some veggie brew for energy 
and ginger tea* with lemon & honey for general well being.

Slice fresh ginger (a big handful) and boil for at least 30min;
when finished, add more water and boil (2 to 3 times).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I have some herbal teas I should give a try. We have some products from a Wellness company we belong to and they are helping a little. It's just taking so long to get out of our systems. I suppose it's just one of the joys of getting older. Your immune system becomes weaker.


----------



## Ingélou

It sounds *horrible*, Dave. I hope you and your wife feel better soon. I'm just starting to get better from a bad cold, but even a cold is pretty unspeakable. Things do seem to feel so much worse as you get older. I hope your flu is soon a thing of the past.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Yay my new year's hangover is finally over after two days:|


----------



## Figleaf

It's definitely all over with the opera expert. Turns out he is married to some foreign housemaid of his who is over forty years his junior, for what he would have me believe are entirely humanitarian reasons: she needed a visa or something. He assures me they will divorce, but not until after I embark upon a physical relationship with him, because there's no guarantee it will work out between us and he needs a lifeline, he doesn't want to be alone. Words fail me- I'm sitting here typing this at 3a.m. because, thanks to this dude, I'm on Florida time. I badly want to name and shame him, or forward some of his choicer emails to his young bride :devil: but I would only hurt innocent people and make a fool of myself, so instead I'm just privately seething with rage while venting at you guys. I want to fly to the States right now and chop his balls off- but I just listened on youtube to some of the records he made back in the day, and I think someone else got there first 

Men, eh.  (Present company excepted. I'm sure you are all lovely.)


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> It's definitely all over with the opera expert. Turns out he is married to some foreign housemaid of his who is over forty years his junior, for what he would have me believe are entirely humanitarian reasons: she needed a visa or something. He assures me they will divorce, but not until after I embark upon a physical relationship with him, because there's no guarantee it will work out between us and he needs a lifeline, he doesn't want to be alone. Words fail me- I'm sitting here typing this at 3a.m. because, thanks to this dude, I'm on Florida time. I badly want to name and shame him, or forward some of his choicer emails to his young bride :devil: but I would only hurt innocent people and make a fool of myself, so instead I'm just privately seething with rage while venting at you guys. I want to fly to the States right now and chop his balls off- but I just listened on youtube to some of the records he made back in the day, and I think someone else got there first
> 
> Men, eh.  (Present company excepted. I'm sure you are all lovely.)


Man oh man what a piece of work! Girl he would never have been worth your time! From your first post he just reeks of creeper.


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> It's definitely all over with the opera expert. Turns out he is married to some foreign housemaid of his who is over forty years his junior, for what he would have me believe are entirely humanitarian reasons: she needed a visa or something. He assures me they will divorce, but not until after I embark upon a physical relationship with him, because there's no guarantee it will work out between us and he needs a lifeline, he doesn't want to be alone. Words fail me- I'm sitting here typing this at 3a.m. because, thanks to this dude, I'm on Florida time. I badly want to name and shame him, or forward some of his choicer emails to his young bride :devil: but I would only hurt innocent people and make a fool of myself, so instead I'm just privately seething with rage while venting at you guys. I want to fly to the States right now and chop his balls off- but I just listened on youtube to some of the records he made back in the day, and I think someone else got there first
> 
> Men, eh.  (Present company excepted. I'm sure you are all lovely.)


What a bighead the man sounds - cut him off, never mind his equipment, and you can write him into a satirical novel in a year or two, which gains fabulous reviews in which the critics hint at the identity of your operatic character and he becomes a laughing stock.


----------



## clavichorder

Yoshi said:


> Thank you it's nice to see you too
> 
> That's true this has been my problem with every forum in the past :lol:


Welcome back, you cool cat. I haven't been a completely consistent poster all the while, but I was really active a month ago, now not so much(getting busier). Hope you get something out of posting here again.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Woo family wise this year is off to an awful start. I am trying my darnedest to stay positive but it's a huge strain. Everyone tells me that I need to not let what my brothers and mom says to me bother me. And it is a goal of mine to toughen up some. I'm such an emotional person. But I'm not quite sure where to start. Any suggestions would be helpful. I know I've posted on this before but it is unfortunately a huge part of my everyday life. I'm sad to say it's giving me thoughts I'd rather not have. Other than this not much else is going on in my life. Looking for a second job and just trying to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> I met someone on another music website. A man whose name and reputation I knew, but no more. I didn't notice who he was at first, I just dashed off a reply to one of his posts. I mostly just lurk there, because almost everyone uses their real name, and I don't want some future potential employer googling me and finding out what a weirdo I am  Anyway so this guy sends me an email and it turns out we like a lot of the same singers and the conversation develops and turns into this whole other personal conversation and he isn't put off by my real world situation or my politics or recent photo or any of the usual stuff that puts people off. A few days in he declared that I might be his ideal woman and he wants me to visit him in Florida, which I can't do, because I can't just leave the kids and I don't really want them present at what would effectively be a first date with someone I may or may not hit it off with in the real world- awkward!! Plus he seems to think that a successful outcome would involve me moving to the States to be close to him, and even if that were feasible I wouldn't want it. I have my own ideas about where I want to live and what I want to do, and even if I had set out to ensnare him, there is no way a man would respect a woman who drops everything to follow him across the world. So, regretfully, I had to tell him that I'm nobody's ideal woman and that it wouldn't work. I'm surprised by how much this has upset me, since I had resolved to avoid relationships (this guy flew in under the radar) and before this I'd had no contact with the opposite sex for nearly six years and felt no emotional distress during those long years, just numbness followed by acceptance. Now, since turning down this guy (who really does seem perfect in many ways, as well as objectively way out of my league) I've just been really weepy for a day and a half- not good- I thought I was a proper grown up now and immune to all this emotional nonsense!


I live in Florida and let me tell you, this place is a cultural wasteland. Nothing lost as to the location anyway.


----------



## SarahNorthman

hpowders said:


> I live in Florida and let me tell you, this place is a cultural wasteland. He would be better off moving to GB, assuming the serious potential was there on both ends.


Away I'm actually considering moving back to Orlando. But I kind of agree with the cultural wasteland part. There really isn't any defined culture... Not like what I'm used to in Santa fe. Its bizarre really. There really is no sense of community either. None that I've noticed at least. They are right when they call it God's waiting room. I find I miss it though.


----------



## trazom

I recently had dinner with one of my professors and am a bit apprehensive about meeting them again tomorrow when my classes starts. During one of our dinner conversations they kept pronouncing etcetera as 'excedra' and I guess I couldn't help smiling (and eventually laughing) just a little bit every time they did it. I even made a lame attempt to account for it "Oh, I was just thinking of this one time when.." Now I'm all nervous again. It's only been a year since I graduated, but it feels like a lifetime of being out of school. Hopefully I'll be the comfortable, seemingly sane and well-adjusted student I always was by the end of this week


----------



## hpowders

SarahNorthman said:


> Away I'm actually considering moving back to Orlando. But I kind of agree with the cultural wasteland part. There really isn't any defined culture... Not like what I'm used to in Santa fe. Its bizarre really. There really is no sense of community either. None that I've noticed at least. They are right when they call it God's waiting room. I find I miss it though.


Orlando is kind of crowded. Tampa, not much.That's where I am. If you don't dig Country/Western and pick up trucks, forget about it. I used to go to some classical concerts and it looked like 60% of the seats were empty. You could simply buy the cheapest seat and move up.

When I lived in NYC, it was so vibrant. Concert halls were filled. Here, it's kind of dead. The baseball stadium is always half empty. "Sleepy" would be the word to describe it.

I liked Santa Fe when I visited a few years ago. Wish I had more time to spend there.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hey all! Miss me? DDDDD

No? Yeah, I barely say anything here anymore so it's not really noticed when I disappear. I'm on school break anyhow, so I shouldn't be pinned to my computer for my own sake.

What to say? Competition this weekend. Rehearsal with pianist in the venue tomorrow, and performance on Sunday. 30 minutes of music!  All stuff I'm gonna play for grad school auditions though, so I'm treating it like a mock-audition. If I pass this competition and go to the next round, it'll be a national round in Las Vegas, NV in March. And speaking of auditions, the callbacks are now to a total of *4* places, so that makes me pretty excited. Waiting on 2 more results. Next weekend I do a Summer Festival audition, and the weekend after my first grad school audition.

So if it seems like I'm neglecting this place, it's for good reason! I'm practicing 3-4 hours everyday, sometimes more. It's quite addicting at this point since I have soo much music to work on. And I just got an email from my School with music for the next concert I'm going to be in in February!  So I'm not even gonna touch that until I go back to school a few weeks from now. I got enough on my plate already!


----------



## Lord Lance

Re-posted my poem on a new blog: Here.

Started listening to Chamber Music more actively.

And that's it. Music occupies me all day. And TC - the wonderful community. Thanks to y'all, truly.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Re-posted my poem on a new blog: Here.


It says the page no longer exists, unfortunately.

Had a few people over today. It's awfully difficult to oranize things at this age already: every is occupied with sideline jobs, even on Saturdays and Sundays. We have a group of nearly 15 people but I can never get many more than half a dozen together at one time. No wonder parties are thrown at night -- at least then no one has other things to do! It's somewhat sad to see people so busy already at this young an age.


----------



## Levanda

For the moment I struggling to keep myself in good faith but I am in life  sadly or not. Been listening plenty of classical music and is good that mean keep me in better spirit. Well I hope so. Watched few ballets and operas. So Levanda please don't give up keep going actually I am afraid maybe will be end of the my road.


----------



## Ingélou

It's good that you're still enjoying the beauty of music, Levanda. Please don't give up. I hope you will soon be feeling more cheerful. Very best wishes xx


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Woo family wise this year is off to an awful start. I am trying my darnedest to stay positive but it's a huge strain. Everyone tells me that I need to not let what my brothers and mom says to me bother me. And it is a goal of mine to toughen up some. I'm such an emotional person. But I'm not quite sure where to start. Any suggestions would be helpful. I know I've posted on this before but it is unfortunately a huge part of my everyday life. I'm sad to say it's giving me thoughts I'd rather not have. Other than this not much else is going on in my life. Looking for a second job and just trying to keep my mind occupied.


I guess I don't have anything comforting to say: that is just something that you have to deal over time. But it is good that you write about it. It helps you to take off some of the burden - and in the best case not make you feel so alone. But there is no cure, you just have to live through it - I'm afraid.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

But, Sarah, I trust that you can get through that. It is just part of you. It will be part of you. Part of the amazing Sarah-being that you are. And that makes you the one you are.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> But, Sarah, I trust that you can get through that. It is just part of you. It will be part of you. Part of the amazing Sarah-being that you are. And that makes you the one you are.


Aw your sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> Aw your sweet. Thank you.


Bitte bitte.

But you know, I just wish you would find a way to feel better. I hope have some friends you can talk these kind of things over.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Bitte bitte.
> 
> But you know, I just wish you would find a way to feel better. I hope have some friends you can talk these kind of things over.


I do have some friends that I talk about it with. Though I think their opinions are a bit biased. So it makes it difficult to get a real honest non biased opinion sometimes.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> I do have some friends that I talk about it with. Though I think their opinions are a bit biased. So it makes it difficult to get a real honest non biased opinion sometimes.


Oh, I see. That's true. Well, since we don't know, I try to be as honest as possible.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Oh, I see. That's true. Well, since we don't know, I try to be as honest as possible.


It's much appreciated.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

SarahNorthman said:


> It's much appreciated.


Well I am happy that there are people like you.

edit: sorry for the late answer. I had to go through a lot of thoughts.


----------



## Lord Lance

Cheyenne said:


> It says the page no longer exists, unfortunately.
> 
> Had a few people over today. It's awfully difficult to oranize things at this age already: every is occupied with sideline jobs, even on Saturdays and Sundays. We have a group of nearly 15 people but I can never get many more than half a dozen together at one time. No wonder parties are thrown at night -- at least then no one has other things to do! It's somewhat sad to see people so busy already at this young an age.


Here it is. Read it and let me know if its utter garbage or barely readable.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well I am happy that there are people like you.
> 
> edit: sorry for the late answer. I had to go through a lot of thoughts.


That's very nice of you. And it's fine. I passed out anyway. Long day for this gal.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have a friend coming down from Auckland this afternoon to stay with me for a few days.

For this reason I shall probably not be Talking much, if any Classical until the 19th.


----------



## Kopachris

I see what you did there, MoonlightSonata.  Have fun with your friend!


----------



## Figleaf

I no longer aspire to write about singers and singing, except privately, for my own pleasure. The subjects that interest me more than sufficiently to justify the time and effort are of interest to precisely nobody else, and I don't have any great literary talent- not that the latter seems to deter the majority of published authors, but the former is certainly a problem. Even the cheapest form of self publishing would be totally uneconomical if nobody even wants to read this stuff for free, let alone pay for it. None of this makes writing less of an intrinsically worthwhile activity: I don't want to be like some bachelor who lives on toast and instant noodles because 'it's not worth cooking just for one'. In my opinion it's always worth nourishing yourself, physically and spiritually. I guess writing about a super-niche subject is like tracing your family tree: it's fascinating to you and a couple of close relatives might take a casual interest, but nobody would seriously expect the wider world to to care. So there it is: no published writing from me ever, and no proselytising on here either. I leave the opera forum to the Callas crazies and the 'Wagner is God/the devil, how dare you ever suggest otherwise' bores. They are welcome to each other!

The Married Opera Expert has sent me a copy of his new book. He has, unwittingly, been instrumental in my decision not to write publicly. I admire his writing, and his technical knowledge of singing is out of this world. He has said kind things about my writing too, and claims that we like the same singers- but when I have asked a question or ventured an opinion, he has slapped me down pretty sharply. This makes me suspicious of the claim that he loves me for my mind- not that there is any reason why such an eminent person should. So, the book: except where it addresses technical issues of singing, it's a very strange product indeed. There's more in it about the author than about his friend, a famous singer, who is nominally the subject- right down to lengthy plugs for forthcoming books and smouldering, sexy pictures of the author from his 70s heyday! It's so easy to see how editing your own book can result in untrammeled eccentricity and solipsism- though apparently not in howlers, which would have been my concern had I self published. Anyway, I now understand why he is regarded as an egomaniac. I guess it's water under the bridge now, as my declining to have a physical relationship has seemingly resulted in a total loss of interest on his part: who'd've thunk it, eh?!


----------



## Ingélou

It is indeed very difficult to be published. I enjoyed myself for five years writing novels; I sent them to publishers, and about twice they were interested for a few days, then rejected the manuscript on the grounds that it didn't suit the market. That hurt, but writing is definitely a wonderful thing. I'd be lost in a world of my own, like a mystical experience. I don't write now - I am all for music - but I wouldn't have missed those years for the world. It was 'Life More Abundant'.

I have a friend and colleague who decided to self-publish. Frankly, his books were not very good, and they were riddled with errors. He didn't know that I wrote too, and kept preening himself on being 'a writer', and asking if I'd read his latest - they were sold in the local bookshop. He never got anywhere, in terms of readership, or an agent spotting his worth. I felt that he was deluding himself, and my pride would never let me self-publish either. 

Curiously, another colleague did manage to become a published author - he had a lucky break with an agent who was looking for a new client. He is doing reasonably well, but I won't tell you his name because I don't actually like his books. The catch-22 of writing novels is that your best chance of being published is fitting the market - but it then makes you like all the others, and I wouldn't want to write run-of-the-mill stuff anyway.

So I think you are spot on - enjoy creating, don't give up, don't have unrealistic expectations. Maybe one day Fate will give you a lucky break, but in the meantime, you've had fun. Kind of like the story of when the Pope asked Louis Armstrong if he and his wife had any children; he replied, 'No, we have never been lucky enough - but we've had fun trying!'


----------



## Figleaf

Ingelou, I have huge respect for anyone who can write novels! I think that ebook self publishing sounds pretty great for novelists who can't get published conventionally, since its possible to get past the traditional publishers' gatekeepers with their conservative views of the market. In fiction especially, there's no knowing what will sell until somebody actually tries to sell it! For non fiction it's probably easier to gauge whether there's a market, since it's usually easier to sum up what a nonfiction work is 'about'. If I haven't managed to find one person who wants to read about what I want to write about, they probably don't exist!


----------



## Jos

Figleaf, wouldn't the weird and wonderful world of blogs be a good starting point ?
I know it's not "proper" publishing, but it might trigger something, and it keeps you going. And you will find an audience, I'd be interested ! 
I'm a very failed writer myself, 7 chapters of strange science fiction a la Philip K Dick and Greg Bear. Well, blatant plagiarism in fact. Hey, I was eighteen. Still remember the day I chucked them in the bin and decided to study law. That didn't work out either....:lol:
Music was already dismissed due to lack of talent......hmmmm, a book on failed careers ! 
Best wishes, keep writing !

Jos


----------



## PeteW

The Living Years, Mike and the Mechanics on radio at the moment. 
Lot of difficult stress on at the moment and I guess this song making me feel worse. 

Music helps, but also doesn't help simultaneously, somehow.


----------



## Figleaf

Jos said:


> Figleaf, wouldn't the weird and wonderful world of blogs be a good starting point ?
> I know it's not "proper" publishing, but it might trigger something, and it keeps you going. And you will find an audience, I'd be interested !
> I'm a very failed writer myself, 7 chapters of strange science fiction a la Philip K Dick and Greg Bear. Well, blatant plagiarism in fact. Hey, I was eighteen. Still remember the day I chucked them in the bin and decided to study law. That didn't work out either....:lol:
> Music was already dismissed due to lack of talent......hmmmm, a book on failed careers !
> Best wishes, keep writing !
> 
> Jos


Thanks for the encouragement, Jos! I wouldn't mind writing a blog, I just feel embarrassed about the fact that I would most likely be talking to myself, like Ingelou's friend who boasted about being a writer in spite of the fact he used a vanity publisher. I know somebody like that as well. Then again, there's safety in numbers, and it's practically de rigueur today to write a blog that virtually nobody reads!


----------



## Ingélou

If you posted a blog about singers on TalkClassical, I'm sure a lot of members would read it. I would, for a start. Please do, Figleaf! :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Hey - a well-known cut-price supermarket in the UK is offering bargain kilts and ghillie shirts ahead of Burns Night. Taggart has just bought himself two of each - since he lost so much weight being on a drip in hospital, his two expensive tailored kilts are no longer safe to wear! :lol:










PS - The Young Men and the Scenery are not part of the bargain...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mmm nothing like waking up dazed and out of it when from my radio/alarm I hear "We will be hearing Glazunov's Violin Concerto." Who needs instant coffee? I got instant _him_.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> If you posted a blog about singers on TalkClassical, I'm sure a lot of members would read it. I would, for a start. Please do, Figleaf! :cheers:


Aww thanks! I did write one post in a 3am frenzy of insomniac inspiration, but deleted it in a fit of pique the next day when I realised it was bilge. I can see why more sensible writers keep manuscripts in a drawer (or digital equivalent) for ages and take them out to tinker with them occasionally, thus combining the white heat of inspiration with the cooler critical mind that prevails after one has had the chance to sleep on it. Whereas I tend to cycle between extremes of 'I've just had the most interesting thought ever- no time to finesse it, must share it with the world right now!' and 'Oh no, did I really post that nonsense? Must delete it quickly before anyone else sees it- oh £%#@@£&, the most erudite person on TC has just found it and left a damning comment- my humiliation is complete- farewell, cruel blogging world!' :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Blogs can be interesting to read for all sorts of reasons. An erudite person might see mistakes (that counts me out) but 'your ordinary person' can be charmed by your honesty and humour. I know very little about opera, so I'd be hoping to learn from your blog; I know already that you have honesty and humour.
So please - start it! You can always draft it on a pm to yourself, and leave it for a couple of days for tweaking and second thoughts, and only then stick it in a blog.
Oh go on, please!!!


----------



## ptr

Figleaf said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Jos! I wouldn't mind writing a blog, I just feel embarrassed about the fact that I would most likely be talking to myself, like Ingelou's friend who boasted about being a writer in spite of the fact he used a vanity publisher. I know somebody like that as well. Then again, there's safety in numbers, and it's practically de rigueur today to write a blog that virtually nobody reads!


Stop worrying so much, perhaps YOU might be the only correct readership of what You write! Stop worrying about readers on the whole, You should only weite if You have something to say, only because it is a very good way of exercising your mind and cognitive functions and language, only write because it makes YOU feel good! If You by some miraculous coincidence should be read by someone out there in cyberspace (if You blogg) You should always see it as a lucky bonus and never let it be the focal point for writing! The telling of stories should always be the focal point and drive of writing, and the more You write the better You get and the more likely it will be that someone reads what You write!

Anyway, I'm sure that taking, writing a blogg as a starting point for Your publicistic life will give You more honest readers then "vanity publishing" ever will!! 

/ptr


----------



## PeteW

Flat tyre on way to work this morning; but have turned disaster to triumph with v pleasant cup of green tea at local cafe while waiting for the tyre repair place to open:









(Have no idea why this pic is rotated #noITknowhow)


----------



## Taggart

Glad things turned out well. We had a weird one - Took car in for MOT, passes, with a note that we have a nail in the tyre - nothing to worry about - just to let us know. Go to our usual tyre place, large screw in edge of tyre so we need a new tyre.  Sorted now, but does make you think about the MOT if it passed with a dodgy tyre.


----------



## Badinerie

I think I'll have an uncharacteristic whinge this morning!

Ive been stricken with the dreaded bottom bumps and their bleeding. Im staying horizontal in bed for half the day as the only thing that works quickish, is rest and appropriate medication. However I do have a TV DVD and old HI FI amp and speakers in our bedroom so Im listening to a lot of Classical music and watching the odd Movie. The bedside drawer is full of Fruit Pastilles and Dairy Milk
and a few cans of Dandelion and Burdock.

I never usually complain about being a carer, but its just annoying that I cant get complete rest when im poorly as I have responsibilities. All the help I give to other family members and friends seem to be forgotten when Im ill! Grin and bear it I suppose. I just need three or four days clear to sort it out. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## PeteW

Taggart said:


> Glad things turned out well. We had a weird one - Took car in for MOT, passes, with a note that we have a nail in the tyre - nothing to worry about - just to let us know. Go to our usual tyre place, large screw in edge of tyre so we need a new tyre.  Sorted now, but does make you think about the MOT if it passed with a dodgy tyre.


Yes, it does! And the irony for me is only had the thing serviced 2 days ago.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have spent two and a half weeks inside a fairy tale, and now I am back.

They say that anyone who has been in the mountains and has walked there with his own two feet (as opposed to a car or a chairlift) becomes incurably addicted to them, and will always look for a way to come back to the mountains. I think this is what happened to me. I have spent the last evening of my Bavarian journey in a bookstore in Munich and walked out with a bunch of books on mountain climbing, Alpine hiking trails etc. and a firm resolution to come back in summer some day. Some part of my heart remains in Bavaria forever. 

And I have been inside King Ludwig's castles and in those very rooms where the Meister once played his music for his king.


----------



## Giordano

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have spent two and a half weeks inside a fairy tale, and now I am back.


:wave: Must have been nice...


----------



## Figleaf

Badinerie said:


> I think I'll have an uncharacteristic whinge this morning!
> 
> Ive been stricken with the dreaded bottom bumps and their bleeding. Im staying horizontal in bed for half the day as the only thing that works quickish, is rest and appropriate medication. However I do have a TV DVD and old HI FI amp and speakers in our bedroom so Im listening to a lot of Classical music and watching the odd Movie. The bedside drawer is full of Fruit Pastilles and Dairy Milk
> and a few cans of Dandelion and Burdock.
> 
> I never usually complain about being a carer, but its just annoying that I cant get complete rest when im poorly as I have responsibilities. All the help I give to other family members and friends seem to be forgotten when Im ill! Grin and bear it I suppose. I just need three or four days clear to sort it out. Fingers Crossed.


Sickness is the worst thing when you have caring responsibilities! I hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Badinerie

Cheers, things seem to be improving!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Only 8 more books to read before April 1st


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Giordano said:


> :wave: Must have been nice...


Oh yes, it was. If anybody on here thought I was a crazy Germanophile nationalist before, now I am even more so. Bayern über alles! 

And forgot to mention, in two years from now, January 2017, my man and I are going to get married. And before that I still have plenty of time to work on my German, increase my attractiveness in the workforce, learn to cook apple strudel and do other things to get closer to the ideal of a perfect Teutonic wife


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Ingelou*, I think you and Taggart would love Bavaria too. It is very Catholic, and Bavarians seem to be pretty outright and unapologetic about their faith. We saw crusifixes even on the wall of our hostels' dining rooms (we stayed in several), and they use "Grüß Gott" (something like "God greet you!)" instead of the usual "Hallo!" And they are very friendly, warmhearted people. I sure hope these people will never have their children killed for being "infidels".... And the scenery is stunning. But then you have Scotland and the Highlands.


----------



## Ingélou

It sounds lovely, Siegendeslicht. I would love to visit some day. :cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Not much has been going on here. I start school tomorrow. Yay! I'm very excited. I have also narrowed my paralegal focus down to either Estate planning and probate, or real estate law. If I want to challenge myself I may go for both. I will have to think on the matter more. I am also trying to convince my grandfather to take me to China with him. He goes back every year to visit the school (St. Xavier.....I think) he attended and whatnot. He was born and raised there until he was 16. Though great grandma was Japanese, she moved to China during WW2 to be an interpreter since she knew Japanese, Chinese, and English. Long story short, grandpa take me to China with you!!!!


----------



## Guest

^^^ SiegendesLicht:

Be careful what you wish for concerning mountains. You might end up like this guy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I finished one of the biggest endeavours of the past 17 years 6 months and 20 days: I've completed the composition of a little tune called "Sinfonia Concertante," cross between a symphony and a concerto and written for five classical guitars and orchestra. In mid September if all the rehearsals work out well my school are going to put on a performance of it. I feel like I've just finished an epic journey! 

Other news, I'm beginning to get used to teaching. After the last few lessons I've somewhat found it a little tricky explaining things like scale degrees and the intervallic relationships in a melody to an 8 year old kid just starting on music theory....but in the last lesson I taught I felt a lot more confident and because of this emerging confidence perhaps I begun to improve my teaching method. Are there any teachers/tutors here who would have anything to say on that?


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Today I finished one of the biggest endeavours of the past 17 years 6 months and 20 days: I've completed the composition of a little tune called "Sinfonia Concertante," cross between a symphony and a concerto and written for five classical guitars and orchestra. In mid September if all the rehearsals work out well my school are going to put on a performance of it. I feel like I've just finished an epic journey!


*Congratulations!*



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Other news, I'm beginning to get used to teaching. After the last few lessons I've somewhat found it a little tricky explaining things like scale degrees and the intervallic relationships in a melody to an 8 year old kid just starting on music theory....but in the last lesson I taught I felt a lot more confident and because of this emerging confidence perhaps I begun to improve my teaching method. Are there any teachers/tutors here who would have anything to say on that?


Like anything new, it takes practice, and you know exactly what that is all about. It is certainly more terrifying because instead of an instrument, which doesn't care too much if you play a wrong note unless you play it brutally, your practice is on human beings, and forming young minds. (I know that is somewhat like having the driving student in the car for the first time, and saying first, "This vehicle is so many tons or pounds, and at the speed of even ten miles an hour, can and does kill people if improperly operated,") -- A heavy hit I'm sure you're already aware of 

If you do not know what it is, look up _individuation_ as is now focused upon as a way of teaching, both singular (one on one) and "plural" -- teaching a group. You've already experienced it in about every private instrumental lesson you've ever taken, and any one-on-one working with your music comp teacher(s.)

I have a feeling because you are young, that perfect 'edge' of being both adult but someone the youngsters can relate to somewhat like an older brother already gives you a very handy edge re: 'getting to them.'

When you do get through, and see them getting it, i.e. that expression of Gestalt (the light bulb goes on) is visible on the student, _and it is Very Satisfying._

Break a leg, and keep us posted!


----------



## senza sordino

I've decided to move. I will put my apartment up for sale, and look for and buy another. I will paint the laundry room first, replace the linoleum floor and put up some new shelves. I can't sell the outside so I need to make the interior as nice as possible. My apartment is almost 40 years old, I want something newer, and something closer to work. I might be able to afford an attached townhouse, but an apartment will be fine too. I can't afford a house - it's Vancouver!!!


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Today I finished one of the biggest endeavours of the past 17 years 6 months and 20 days: I've completed the composition of a little tune called "Sinfonia Concertante," cross between a symphony and a concerto and written for five classical guitars and orchestra. In mid September if all the rehearsals work out well my school are going to put on a performance of it. I feel like I've just finished an epic journey!
> 
> Other news, I'm beginning to get used to teaching. After the last few lessons I've somewhat found it a little tricky explaining things like scale degrees and the intervallic relationships in a melody to an 8 year old kid just starting on music theory....but in the last lesson I taught I felt a lot more confident and because of this emerging confidence perhaps I begun to improve my teaching method. Are there any teachers/tutors here who would have anything to say on that?


Well done!
I am sure you will find your own way very well in teaching - as PetrB says, you have the huge advantage of being young. I think the best quality to aim for is _empathy_ - seeing it from your student's point of view; and one tip that I have always found helps when trying to explain theoretical matters is to say something that is memorable and can be used as a reminder in future lessons, for example, a _metaphor or picture_ that illustrates your point, or else _humour_. 
All best wishes, Mollie


----------



## Art Rock

To add to the gallery we have since 2012, we have bought a new shop in walking distance. My wife is setting up a studio there for her painting, while we will be using the front part for regular themed exhibitions. And I thought that early retirement would mean a quiet life.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thank you very very much PetrB and Ingélou for the advice


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have two job interviews scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## JACE

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have two job interviews scheduled for tomorrow.


Viel Glück!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart got a phone call yesterday - the endoscopy for his duodenal polyp* is to take place next Friday (30th January). It should be okay, but after the surgeon (as is required these days) went into all the things that could go wrong, I'm a bit bothered...
Still, good to know they're dealing with it; just hope he doesn't get a cold or anything.

(*polyp* - don't you just *hate* that word?!?)


----------



## PeteW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have two job interviews scheduled for tomorrow.


I hope they went well.


----------



## pianississimo

Pre-concert food in Frankie & Bennies. Congratulating myself for ordering salad and celebrating my restraint by ordering chocolate pancake for dessert. Brahms and Beethoven piano trios next. Exercising my brain listening to them will burn off the chocolate sauce won't it?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

PeteW said:


> I hope they went well.


I've had three more at various major transport firms today and will have two more on Monday. The results are expected some time next week.


----------



## Jos

Ingélou said:


> It should be okay, but after the surgeon (as is required these days) went into all the things that could go wrong, I'm a bit bothered
> 
> (*polyp* - don't you just *hate* that word?!?)


Those are nice chats, aren't they. "Two percent of all patients develop a serious form of.....", or, "the aftereffects may last up to a year, but we have very good medicine to counter these effects. They might cause severe nausea....."

Nevertheless: best wishes and positive thoughts !


----------



## PeteW

pianississimo said:


> Pre-concert food in Frankie & Bennies. Congratulating myself for ordering salad and celebrating my restraint by ordering chocolate pancake for dessert. Brahms and Beethoven piano trios next. Exercising my brain listening to them will burn off the chocolate sauce won't it?


Of course;well-known effect.


----------



## Taggart

Jos said:


> Those are nice chats, aren't they. "Two percent of all patients develop a serious form of.....", or, "the aftereffects may last up to a year, but we have very good medicine to counter these effects. They might cause severe nausea....."
> 
> Nevertheless: best wishes and positive thoughts !


Thanks. The best side effect I've seen so far is - risk of sudden death


----------



## PeteW

Taggart said:


> Thanks. The best side effect I've seen so far is - risk of sudden death


It's the small print; necessary for informed consent, but you would not be offered the procedure unless the benefits far outweighed the hazards, so you should not worry.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## SarahNorthman

School.....nuff said.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SarahNorthman said:


> School.....nuff said.


Argh, yes. Starting high school in four days and I'm utterly _terrified_.


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> Argh, yes. Starting high school in four days and I'm utterly _terrified_.


You will be fine! A lot of the upper classmen horror stories you hear are just that. Stories. At least in my experience. I was a social butterfly. .....oh god what happened?!


----------



## Cheyenne

MoonlightSonata said:


> Argh, yes. Starting high school in four days and I'm utterly _terrified_.


So are all the other kids!


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> Look, *Huilunsoittaja*, I'll put it as mildly as I can, and I certainly don't want to offend you... but have you ever thought that maybe this depression was actually caused by religion? I mean, there are quite a few statements in the Bible about life on earth and any kind of worldly pursuit being worthless, including classical music, career, any kind of man-made achievement. I am saying that because I used to have exactly the same negative thoughts some time in the past - that nothing "worldly" has any meaning, and all is totally worthless, and I know exactly where these thoughts came from in my case.





Ingélou said:


> I don't think it's possible to generalise in this way about the effects of religious belief. In my case, I suffered depression, panic attacks, and a nervous breakdown when I was an atheist. Later, after I had become a Christian, I found my faith to be a source of strength that has sustained me through all sorts of trials and worries.
> I would also disagree that the gospel sees life in this world or human achievements including music as worthless. I can think of a number of key quotes that say the opposite, and will pass them on to any honest inquirer!





SiegendesLicht said:


> Our experiences with Christianity and atheism seem to be the totally opposite. I think, between the combined stress of my job and the stress of guilt for every single thought, word or action that is not in line with Scripture, I would well have a nervous breakdown by now if I were still a Christian. Now that I am a... what would you call it... atheist heathen probably, I feel a great peace, strength and freedom. And yes, I am very interested in what you have to say to the opposite. Please PM me if you want to.





Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Well if Ingélou is indeed going to cite optimistic passages from the gospel, I wish she would post them here since I would also be interested in reading them. Not that I would need any affirmation or anything should be proven to me - it's just nice to read good/happy things!


Just to say that I've been working on the quotations and in case anyone is interested I have made a new thread in the Christian Fellowship group where I have given the bible references. They are rather long posts, so be warned.

http://www.talkclassical.com/groups...-d332-the-christian-and-the.html#gmessage4538

We were at a dance last night - great fun - and now we have a few days before Taggart goes into hospital for his procedure. Nervous nail-biting time...


----------



## SarahNorthman

So not much has been going on in my ever so exciting life. Its mostly been school stuffs. I am excited because the rest of my financial aid money comes in next month! yay! New laptop for me!!! I shall post the link for it below. I know its nothing too terribly fancy, but I just need it for school and it works for me for the price.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-in...lver/6685335.p?id=1219234633702&skuId=6685335

All you computer techie people weigh in! I was all for buying this myself but my beloved brother told me that he knows I am going to school to better myself so he will meet me half way on the price and just add me to his kaperski antivirus and then all I need is my external hard drive

http://www.amazon.com/Passport-Ultr...id=1422303171&sr=1-3&keywords=western+digital

little by little it looks like things are looking up for me this year. If a good job will come through for me I will be on cloud 10. Wish me luck people!!!!

Perhaps this is the year of Sarah.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've got a job offer. Three of them actually, out of six firms that had invited me for an interview, so I got to choose one. I am starting the new job next week. The company I am leaving, has some 40 trucks, the one I am going to has 130.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

In one hour, I will be at high school. There are no emoticons that express quite how terrified I am.


----------



## PeteW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've got a job offer. Three of them actually, out of six firms that had invited me for an interview, so I got to choose one. I am starting the new job next week. The company I am leaving, has some 40 trucks, the one I am going to has 130.


Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## JACE

MoonlightSonata said:


> In one hour, I will be at high school. There are no emoticons that express quite how terrified I am.


Hang in there. You'll make it. The first day is the hardest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


>


----------



## SarahNorthman

Considering a career in Book Editing......hmmmm


----------



## Morimur

MoonlightSonata said:


> In one hour, I will be at high school. There are no emoticons that express quite how terrified I am.


Wear a helmet. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Less is Less



• Our Phones – Wireless
• Cooking – Fireless
• Cars – Keyless
• Food – Fatless
• Tires –Tubeless
• Dress – Sleeveless
• Youth – Jobless
• Leaders – Shameless
• Relationships – Meaningless
• Attitudes – Careless
• Feelings – Heartless
• Education – Valueless
• Children – Mannerless
• Country – Godless

We are SPEECHLESS,
Government is CLUELESS,

And our Leaders are WORTHLESS !

I'm scared – ********!


----------



## Kopachris

Vaneyes said:


> Less is Less
> 
> • Our Phones - Wireless
> • Cooking - Fireless
> • Cars - Keyless
> • Food - Fatless
> • Tires -Tubeless
> • Dress - Sleeveless
> • Youth - Jobless
> • Leaders - Shameless
> • Relationships - Meaningless
> • Attitudes - Careless
> • Feelings - Heartless
> • Education - Valueless
> • Children - Mannerless
> • Country - Godless
> 
> We are SPEECHLESS,
> Government is CLUELESS,
> 
> And our Leaders are WORTHLESS !
> 
> I'm scared - ********!


Not touching this with a 49.5-foot pole.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Mozart does make you smarter! yay to the 100 on my quiz!


----------



## clavichorder

Just went on the date that I mentioned in the other thread. I think it went well and we may very well have another. She has perfect pitch too!


----------



## Avey

MoonlightSonata said:


> In one hour, I will be at high school. There are no emoticons that express quite how terrified I am.


I am almost jealous of this sentiment. Those moments still stick with me in dreams and random mental musings.

And I am only a little over a decade beyond this.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> In one hour, I will be at high school. There are no emoticons that express quite how terrified I am.





Avey said:


> I am almost jealous of this sentiment. Those moments still stick with me in dreams and random mental musings.
> 
> And I am only a little over a decade beyond this.


I feel very old. Even my eldest child is more than 10 years beyond this.

Enjoy high school, MS. Best years of your life, and all that. Seriously!


----------



## Lunasong

I've posted a selection of original poetry and some sketches at deviantart. If this interests you, take a look...


----------



## clavichorder

Avey said:


> I am almost jealous of this sentiment. Those moments still stick with me in dreams and random mental musings.
> 
> And I am only a little over a decade beyond this.


Well, high school was one of the worst times in my life. When people allude to having had a very interesting and fun high school experience, I can only scratch my head. But, I hope moonlight sonata has quite the opposite happen for him!


----------



## cwarchc

My eldest finishes work in an hour or so
He's off to Australia in 2 weeks for a year or 2
Wish I could go with him?


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Well, high school was one of the worst times in my life. When people allude to having had a very interesting and fun high school experience, I can only scratch my head. But, I hope moonlight sonata has quite the opposite happen for him!


Yes, I agree in scratching my head when people say schooldays are the happiest of one's life. I often felt rather miserable - but it was a very *significant* sort of misery which had huge influence on my life and helped me make some good decisions. And I kept in touch with my best friend then, and have since got back in touch with several old schoolfriends. It's odd, but memories of our shared tough times make us howl with laughter now.

The first few weeks will be the hardest. As clavichorder says, I hope you have the opposite experience to us. Here's to you, Moonlight Sonata, and hoping you find friends, congenial lessons and teachers, and soon feel at home.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. I hated school. I was introverted, physically and socially awkward, and was excluded from parties and social groups. It was a painful time, at best.

Now look at me!! (See avatar)


----------



## Cheyenne

clavichorder said:


> Just went on the date that I mentioned in the other thread. I think it went well and we may very well have another. She has perfect pitch too!


Ha, you know I find it very funny that you mention that. I can't imagine many people go "The girl's just perfect: she has perfect pitch!" :lol:

Additionally I must say I enjoyed high school from beginning to end (it is almost over for me), but that is in part because I found various other outlets to complement it. That is, I adapted to the position high school had in my life well. When it involved mostly "a thin, plausible superficial existence", lived "in the sun & on the surface" I let the more 'intellectual' things to myself and focused on other thing at school. Experiences differ however, largely because of the people you happen to be stuck with. Maybe it is better too if it is not the best time of one's life -- nor college. "Indeed there is nothing so tragic and so ominous," wrote Van Wyck Brooks, "as the familiar saying that college is the happiest time of one's life. Yet perhaps a majority of college men think of their college life in this way. They deliberately put their Golden Age behind them - and, as things are, they know it is behind them."


----------



## clavichorder

A summary of an exchange with a crackhead on the E line(metro bus, known for sketchy clientele):
Crackhead: you are a ******. I'll kill you, you gross psychopath.
Me: That's my cue to get up(words I actually said, after not acknowledging a torrent of verbal abuse, and death threats)
Then this guy sits next to him who gets on the bus, where I had just been sitting. I'll own that my feelings were something akin to being hurt. And for other reasons, I send a glare his direction.
Crackhead: you are wearing a wig, you passive aggressive ******.
Me: Why do you go around insulting people?
Other guy: you are on drugs. (to crackhead)
Crackhead: I heard what you said when you got on.
Me: I didn't say anything.
Other guy(to me): don't mess with him.
So I shook my head and looked away, hearing more verbal abuse.
Hindsight-isn't it a little absurd that my feelings were allowed to be hurt by a nonsensical and potentially dangerous crackhead? I feel like an idiot for even engaging him, but I was tired and mildly depressed. I should probably have been a little concerned for my safety too, but instead, I honestly felt like asking him why it occurred to him to call me those things.
Hope you found this entertaining and not too horrifying.


----------



## Ingélou

I find it troubling. In Britain a few years ago, someone was murdered on a bus after a similar incident. Clavichorder, it's very upsetting for you, but yes, I think just move away is the safest thing to do. I would find that hard myself, but there is no arguing with people who are deranged or on drugs. Sympathies, and hope it never happens again.


----------



## Morimur

clavichorder said:


> A summary of an exchange with a crackhead on the E line(metro bus, known for sketchy clientele):
> Crackhead: you are a ******. I'll kill you, you gross psychopath.
> Me: That's my cue to get up(words I actually said, after not acknowledging a torrent of verbal abuse, and death threats)
> Then this guy sits next to him who gets on the bus, where I had just been sitting. I'll own that my feelings were something akin to being hurt. And for other reasons, I send a glare his direction.
> Crackhead: you are wearing a wig, you passive aggressive ******.
> Me: Why do you go around insulting people?
> Other guy: you are on drugs. (to crackhead)
> Crackhead: I heard what you said when you got on.
> Me: I didn't say anything.
> Other guy(to me): don't mess with him.
> So I shook my head and looked away, hearing more verbal abuse.
> Hindsight-isn't it a little absurd that my feelings were allowed to be hurt by a nonsensical and potentially dangerous crackhead? I feel like an idiot for even engaging him, but I was tired and mildly depressed. I should probably have been a little concerned for my safety too, but instead, I honestly felt like asking him why it occurred to him to call me those things.
> Hope you found this entertaining and not too horrifying.


You wear a wig, clavichorder?


----------



## clavichorder

Morimur said:


> You wear a wig, clavichorder?


No, I don't. He was just trying to insult me.


----------



## Morimur

Ingélou said:


> I find it troubling. In Britain a few years ago, someone was murdered on a bus after a similar incident. Clavichorder, it's very upsetting for you, but yes, I think just move away is the safest thing to do. I would find that hard myself, but there is no arguing with people who are deranged or on drugs. Sympathies, and hope it never happens again.


I grew up in Toronto, Canada and decades ago, the government de-institutionalized mental hospitals to save money, but failed to provide programs to treat people after they were released. Consequence? If you go to Toronto you'll notice an alarming number of people with mental health issues-many of them homeless. You'll see them on the metro and buses, especially if you use public transit to commute to work. All this to say, I've never once been a victim of any kind of abuse, and I don't think I cut a very intimidating picture, but I have been told that I don't look very approachable. Advice to Clavichorder: put on your best angry man scowl before taking public transport.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I hated school. I was introverted, physically and socially awkward, and was excluded from parties and social groups. It was a painful time, at best.
> 
> Now look at me!! (See avatar)


You need to call Maury, hpowders...


----------



## Ingélou

Morimur said:


> I grew up in Toronto, Canada and decades ago, the government de-institutionalized mental hospitals to save money, but failed to provide programs to treat people after they were released. Consequence? If you go to Toronto you'll notice an alarming number of people with mental health issues-many of them homeless. You'll see them on the metro and buses, especially if you use public transit to commute to work. All this to say, I've never once been a victim of any kind of abuse, and I don't think I cut a very intimidating picture, but I have been told that I don't look very approachable. Advice to Clavichorder: put on your best angry man scowl before taking public transport.


Angry scowls could be provocative; I'd say, avoid eye contact but look as if you're cool and self-possessed so you don't come across as vulnerable.
Gordon Bennet, what's it come to, when you have to put on an acting performance on the bus!


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> You need to call Maury, hpowders...


Nothing's changed. When calling Maury, most folks would tolerate getting a busy signal.

I called and I got a "very busy" signal.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Angry scowls could be provocative; I'd say, avoid eye contact but look as if you're cool and self-possessed so you don't come across as vulnerable.
> Gordon Bennet, what's it come to, when you have to put on an acting performance on the bus!


Yes indeedee! I never made eye contact with my parents at the dinner table when I was a kid.

Angry scowls I could tolerate. I can't begin to describe the looks of disgust my mere presence at the dinner table to perhaps get a humbly small piece of bread for dinner, provoked.

Oliver Twist I saw as a luxury upgrade.


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> A summary of an exchange with a crackhead on the E line(metro bus, known for sketchy clientele):
> Crackhead: you are a ******. I'll kill you, you gross psychopath.
> Me: That's my cue to get up(words I actually said, after not acknowledging a torrent of verbal abuse, and death threats)
> Then this guy sits next to him who gets on the bus, where I had just been sitting. I'll own that my feelings were something akin to being hurt. And for other reasons, I send a glare his direction.
> Crackhead: you are wearing a wig, you passive aggressive ******.
> Me: Why do you go around insulting people?
> Other guy: you are on drugs. (to crackhead)
> Crackhead: I heard what you said when you got on.
> Me: I didn't say anything.
> Other guy(to me): don't mess with him.
> So I shook my head and looked away, hearing more verbal abuse.
> Hindsight-isn't it a little absurd that my feelings were allowed to be hurt by a nonsensical and potentially dangerous crackhead? I feel like an idiot for even engaging him, but I was tired and mildly depressed. I should probably have been a little concerned for my safety too, but instead, I honestly felt like asking him why it occurred to him to call me those things.
> Hope you found this entertaining and not too horrifying.


I think this would have been upsetting for anyone. When I was a student in Oxford the main streets were full of aggressive beggars, often clearly mentally ill, many verbally abusive (including crude sexual slurs like you mention) and sometimes they would attack physically as well, though in the latter case they were always so blind drunk that it was easy to push them away and run off. The reasons why there were so many mentally ill people on the streets in the 90s here( but not afterwards) is probably the same reason as that indicated by Morimur in Canada, namely the closure of mental hospitals. I don't have any advice for dealing with this situation , other than don't engage them if you don't have to, cultivate as much situational awareness as possible so you can hopefully see and evade the crazy person before he sees you (not really possible on a bus) and try to avoid the areas where druggies hang out (again often not possible since they often occupy those busy public areas which people have to walk through.)

It makes me very angry that these unwell people are not getting the help they need, and that others must have their quality of life affected as a result. I hope these incidents aren't too common where you live, and that when they do happen, it doesn't ruin your day (easier said than done).


----------



## Cheyenne

Yes, it's best to simply move on. Look forward to the scherzo for four hands on the barroom piano you may soon be playing!


----------



## trazom

Figleaf said:


> It makes me very angry that these unwell people are not getting the help they need, and that others must have their quality of life affected as a result. I hope these incidents aren't too common where you live, and that when they do happen, it doesn't ruin your day (easier said than done).


Unfortunately, the case is the same in the USA as well. Most of those with serious mental illness are either in jail or on the streets. Our prison system has become a sort of de facto asylum, except worse, because the setting isn't designed to treat people with psychiatric illness, it's just the most convenient place to hold them until they somehow spontaneously recover on their own, which isn't likely.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

clavichorder said:


> Hindsight-isn't it a little absurd that my feelings were allowed to be hurt by a nonsensical and potentially dangerous crackhead? (...) I honestly felt like asking him why it occurred to him to call me those things.


Cheap psychology would suggest that maybe there is something worrying you, which was stirred by the insults.


----------



## Figleaf

trazom said:


> Unfortunately, the case is the same in the USA as well. Most of those with serious mental illness are either in jail or on the streets. Our prison system has become a sort of de facto asylum, except worse, because the setting isn't designed to treat people with psychiatric illness, it's just the most convenient place to hold them until they somehow spontaneously recover on their own, which isn't likely.


Not to mention the profit motive introduced by privatising prisons and using prison labour to undercut wages on the outside. It's starting to happen here too.


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> Unfortunately, the case is the same in the USA as well. Most of those with serious mental illness are either in jail or on the streets. Our prison system has become a sort of de facto asylum, except worse, because the setting isn't designed to treat people with psychiatric illness, it's just the most convenient place to hold them until they somehow spontaneously recover on their own, which isn't likely.


Those are largely the less skilful, who've been "caught". Countless sociopaths remain, who work and play right beside us.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Not to mention the profit motive introduced by privatising prisons and using prison labour to undercut wages on the outside. It's starting to happen here too.


I have no relationship or experience with, but I can imagine the pressures put on prisons to substantially reduce overhead. Take them out of social workers hands and let the new owners slash 'n burn at will. Private are better equipped to make heartless decisions.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh my gosh guys, this choreography class I'm taking is gonna be so cool! I'm gonna make my own autobiographical dance about me as a musician as well as be in a concert featuring some group action. Yesterday we did all sorts of improvisation games with our instruments, moving around, following/leading, and looking at pictures while improvising.

Last night I had a dream where in the dream, a squirrel jumped onto my head and proceeded to eat some peanuts that somehow were in my hair. _I_ don't remember putting peanuts and peanut butter in my hair!  :lol: It was adorable though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Morimur said:


> I grew up in Toronto, Canada and decades ago, the government de-institutionalized mental hospitals to save money, but failed to provide programs to treat people after they were released. Consequence? If you go to Toronto you'll notice an alarming number of people with mental health issues-many of them homeless. You'll see them on the metro and buses, especially if you use public transit to commute to work. All this to say, I've never once been a victim of any kind of abuse, and I don't think I cut a very intimidating picture, but I have been told that I don't look very approachable. Advice to Clavichorder: put on your best angry man scowl before taking public transport.


Is that why public transport in North America is stigmatized as being for bums/the homeless/the poor?


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> Is that why public transport in North America is stigmatized as being for bums/the homeless/the poor?


Well it was deliberately run down and starved of investment (as a result of automobile industry lobbying I believe) so tends not to be used by those who have a choice. And once a service becomes associated with a stigmatised and relatively powerless demographic, there are no (or not enough) votes in improving that service. It's a bit similar in the UK, except that distances here are so small relatively speaking that 99% of able-bodied people don't really need a car, and the stigma of using buses (not trains strangely, which are considered respectable) is mitigated by the fact that pensioners of all social classes get free bus transport and tend to use it, though many can of course afford not to.

I think that in the US, that old pioneer ideal of rugged self reliance leads many people to mistrust anything public and prefer what can be owned privately. That's always been my understanding of where the cult of the car comes from. That and low oil prices, apart from the 1970s oil price shock and the financial crisis of recent years.

I prefer the European way of doing things and don't understand why Britain is always trying to ape America.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> I prefer the European way of doing things and don't understand why Britain is always trying to ape America.


I prefer the European way too. In Germany and some other European countries (the Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden) you can ride a _bicycle_ to work, and you will not be laughed at, as someone who is too poor to buy a car. I think that is true freedom and something worth emulating - freedom from being judged sheerly by your material possessions. And the trains in Germany (in France and Italy as well, as far as I know) can go as fast as 300km/hour, much faster than you can make it in a car.

I see no reason Britain should ape America, or anyone else for that matter. You've been doing well throughout history by doing things your own way.


----------



## clavichorder

SiegendesLicht said:


> I prefer the European way too. In Germany and some other European countries (the Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden) you can ride a _bicycle_ to work, and you will not be laughed at, as someone who is too poor to buy a car. I think that is true freedom and something worth emulating - freedom from being judged sheerly by your material possessions. And the trains in Germany (in France and Italy as well, as far as I know) can go as fast as 300km/hour, much faster than you can make it in a car.
> 
> I see no reason Britain should ape America, or anyone else for that matter. You've been doing well throughout history by doing things your own way.


I agree that Europe does a lot of things better than America, especially involving transit.

In my city however, though the streets are not particularly bike friendly, biking to work is a very common thing. Its hip.


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> I agree that Europe does a lot of things better than America, especially involving transit.
> 
> In my city however, though the streets are not particularly bike friendly, biking to work is a very common thing. Its hip.


Oh I totally agree with the European way of transit. I personally dont drive, and I just hate that people think theres something so wrong with me that I walk or bike places. I honestly dont mind at all. Its normal to me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to bike to my new workplace as soon as the snow melts. The old one was a bit too far to do it everyday. 

Today was my first day at the new job, by the way. So far, I like everything.


----------



## LancsMan

Glorious crisp winter day here in Lancashire. Sunny and clear blue skies so I put on my hiking boots and scaled the heights of Harrock Hill. Well not quite scaled because it's a mere tenth the size of Ben Nevis, Britain's highest mountain. But it's in on the edge of the West Lancashire plain, where the hills just about start to put in an appearance. No snow here though, but it was visible on the distant higher hill tops. Anyway a pleasing breath of fresh makes you feel alive!


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> Glorious crisp winter day here in Lancashire. Sunny and clear blue skies so I put on my hiking boots and scaled the heights of Harrock Hill. Well not quite scaled because it's a mere tenth the size of Ben Nevis, Britain's highest mountain. But it's in on the edge of the West Lancashire plain, where the hills just about start to put in an appearance. No snow here though, but it was visible on the distant higher hill tops. Anyway a pleasing breath of fresh makes you feel alive!


Sounds fine, LancsMan. Take a golf club and a few balls with yuh next time. I like a 7-iron for such occasions.:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

i am having doubts. The girl I went on a date with cancelled on me this week, said she was sick. I hope she is not only telling the truth, but that it does not turn out to be a way of postponing telling me she is not interested. If someone is not interested, they do the other person a favor in telling them so or at least indicating fairly clearly(sometimes it should not have to be said) promptly enough but with tact. It's a very valuable skill, but I have noticed the lack of it in prospective friends, as well as dates. 

I could be totally wrong about it in this case. But forgive me for being bitter; I have dealt with many vague forms of flakiness recently, especially with dates. It's hard for me not to doubt and feel bad about myself sometimes, but I am doing okay for the most part; a sign of a fairly emotionally stable person. Nonetheless, it is annoying. I do my best to discount things like, " women just are not attracted to me" because it does my cause no favors, but the thought does occur.


----------



## Cheyenne

Generally when people cancel a date with a person they are interested in, they offer another opportunity. "I can't make it tomorrow, but next Wednesday perhaps?" Or -- in this case -- "I'd love to see you after my flu has passed", "I will contact you when I feel better " &c. The best option when they do not give you that rejoinder is to simply ignore them and see if they ever contact you again -- if they don't, you know what's up. If you continue contacting her then about whether she feels better it will seem you are needy and impatient -- bad qualities. Either way, I'd opt for radio silence, and focus for yourself again for a while! 

There are scherzos for two-hands as for four; the latter may be less jovial, but they are more serene.


----------



## clavichorder

I think I made a mistake. I said that I would text her next week. I should have left the ball in her court. Now I have to send another text in a week and potentially face further rejection. I am impatient as hell, I hate things being needlessly drawn out and think it's inconsiderate to allow someone to speculate for a length of time, and dishonest to make excuses. I have seen how some people think from, the friend angle, "what do I tell that guy? I do not want to work for him again, so I will come up with an excuse that is partially true". And then consistently " he took that better than I expected" when they have been direct and tactful.

At any rate, I feel so crappy about myself sometimes. Judge me all you want for it, but you would feel similar if you had not been in a relationship for a good two and a half years at 22 years, despite an interest in one. For some reason, women do not seem to be attracted to me. I feel so envious of some people who inexplicably seem to have their pick to a much greater degree. I am just venting, so do not take that to be representative of my mentality most of the time.


----------



## Ingélou

I don't think you made a mistake at all. If she doesn't want to go out with you again, and the ball had been left in her court, how would it have been better? I hate waiting too, but at least this way, when you text her, she will be flattered and feel good about herself. You got on well during the date itself, so I hope it will all work out. Don't beat yourself up!


----------



## Cheyenne

Don't worry about it, it's just a text! Relationships don't function on razor-sharp precision -- it won't change a thing. Like Ingélou said, don't beat yourself up.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Today I was pulled out of a music class to do some aural testing with the teacher - and was put in the school's best choir with people 3-5 years older than me 
The music looks lovely, though, I can't wait to sing it.


----------



## trazom

One 1 and 1/2 hour group followed by one-on-one interview combo. coming up.

--And it turned out to be very, very difficult. The second part was more of an interview, the first part was trial by fire. I'm sure I failed miserably; HOWEVER, that's okay, because I've already set up new plans for the spring just in case.


----------



## michaels

clavichorder said:


> At any rate, I feel so crappy about myself sometimes. Judge me all you want for it, but you would feel similar if you had not been in a relationship for a good two and a half years at 22 years, despite an interest in one. For some reason, women do not seem to be attracted to me. I feel so envious of some people who inexplicably seem to have their pick to a much greater degree. I am just venting, so do not take that to be representative of my mentality most of the time.


I know how it feels! I didn't find the right girl until I was in my 30s. I can't even recall how many rejections I ended up going through. I've been through the gauntlet. Done my own fare share of rejection as well.

IMHO, The dating to girlfriend conversion either happens through: 

A cultivated friendship that you both clearly want to see what happens when you take it to romance.
A series of intentionally light, shallow "get to know you" dates


The first, if you don't already clearly know who that friend is, can a very long game of cultivating friendships that is tough in college where people move in and out of each other's lives.

The second can be difficult for people who crave depth (it sure was for me), but when in Rome... it took me some time, but I learned. I learned a LOT about what I don't like, about how someone I may find attractive physically just doesn't cut it when actually engaging in time spent together and shared core beliefs, etc...

My suggestion? Ask girls out that maybe you're not so attracted to, but are not "unattractive" in your eyes, but interesting in another way. Someone for whom rejection is not so painful. Ask a LOT (just not in the same group of friends). Learn how to just "date! At the same time, nurture friendships with girls where mutual interest in clearly null on both sides. Learn how to be "just friends" -- it will broaden your understanding and believe it or not make you more attractive to other women.

I _know_ it isn't easy, even painful.


----------



## mtmailey

Today i went to tour the JOHNSON HOUSE which is on 6303 Germantown avenue.This was a place where runaway slaves would hide when they left their slave homes.It is better know as the underground railroad.


----------



## OboeKnight

I've had a great semester so far. I am playing principal oboe on Mahler's 3rd symphony. We are only doing movements 1 and 6 because we can't fit a choir on our small stage. The 6th movement is so beautiful. We are also doing some fun rep in wind ensemble. Hindemith's Symphony in B flat and Holst's Hammersmith. Also, a nice chamberish piece titled Spiel by Ernst Toch. Opera rehearsals for Mozart's La Finta Giardiniera are going well. We will be doing 4 performances in a couple of weeks. My voice lessons are also going really well. Hmm..and I will be going to see the Phantom of the Opera in March, for the second time, on it's North American tour.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently having a fight to the death with AT&T house phone service. I paid my bill last month got the confirmation number and everything, the money was withdrawn from my account. Now today I find out that my account is restricted because they never got their payment. After explaining this to them, they told me the confirmation number is a confirmation that my payment is "pending" and that it could take up to another billing cycle for the payment to clear. So in a nutshell, don't touch your f****** money in your bank for a freaking month or their going to reject your damn payment! *RAAAAAWR* I am so furious. I now have to pay 170 dollars this month for their *bad word bad word bad word bad word* mix up! UUUUGGHOISJDAFOJAWFNOAENRVOWEAFV;AOIWFEM'AEKRMV!!!!!!!!!


I really need to calm down.


----------



## Kopachris

Today in "stupid questions I saw on reddit":

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Astronomy/comments/2v30z7


----------



## Blancrocher

Fwiw, SarahNorthman, I think many of us will be prepared to sympathize with your frustrations with a phone/wireless provider.


----------



## pianississimo

slightly trying day!
I'm having my backyard jungle de-jungled and paved and the gardener wanted to come today. I hoped it wouldn't be for that long but it took all day so I haven't got much done. I know I sound ungrateful. I don't have to work on Saturdays at least!!!
Then my backdoor lock broke. The key was stuck in the lock on the outside. It'll unlock but not come out. So I had to get a locksmith to come and put a new one in. 
Soothing shower now, followed by an even more soothing concert!!


----------



## Figleaf

pianississimo said:


> slightly trying day!
> I'm having my backyard jungle de-jungled and paved and the gardener wanted to come today. I hoped it wouldn't be for that long but it took all day so I haven't got much done. I know I sound ungrateful. I don't have to work on Saturdays at least!!!
> Then my backdoor lock broke. The key was stuck in the lock on the outside. It'll unlock but not come out. So I had to get a locksmith to come and put a new one in.
> Soothing shower now, followed by an even more soothing concert!!


You sound like you are singlehandedly keeping the local tradespeople in work! 

Have fun at the concert.


----------



## Guest

I have quite a fear of flying, so to combat it, my wife and I took a short (one hour) flight from Sacramento to LA last week. The payoff was a concert by the LA Phil! While I was hardly relaxed, the fact that I got on at all was a huge triumph! I have flown many times, but the last one, about 5-6 years ago, resulted in a horrifying landing (we got hit by wind shear and fishtailed the entire length of the runway!), and I swore I'd never fly again. My wife loves to travel, so I figured I'd give it another shot. Since it was successful, we are flying to Seattle next month (with another symphony concert as payoff), and this flight is about an hour and forty-five minutes. Next will be Chicago, then NY, and eventually Europe. I think that slowly building up to longer flights will help. I know I've been cheating myself out of wonderful experiences with this phobia, so it's time to face it and conquer it!


----------



## SarahNorthman

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently having a fight to the death with AT&T house phone service. I paid my bill last month got the confirmation number and everything, the money was withdrawn from my account. Now today I find out that my account is restricted because they never got their payment. After explaining this to them, they told me the confirmation number is a confirmation that my payment is "pending" and that it could take up to another billing cycle for the payment to clear. So in a nutshell, don't touch your f****** money in your bank for a freaking month or their going to reject your damn payment! *RAAAAAWR* I am so furious. I now have to pay 170 dollars this month for their *bad word bad word bad word bad word* mix up! UUUUGGHOISJDAFOJAWFNOAENRVOWEAFV;AOIWFEM'AEKRMV!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really need to calm down.


Oh yeah. They suck. Now they are charging me 193 dollars for a return fee that I never received....oh well. Its a new day. Spirits up!


----------



## Piwikiwi

I currently don't have power in about half of my house and I have no clue why.


----------



## Ingélou

Piwikiwi said:


> I currently don't have power in about half of my house and I have no clue why.


Could it be a case of a safety-fuse? We had a new health-and-safety electric fuse box fitted not too long ago and now, when a light-bulb blows, a whole circuit switches itself off and we have to hunt and find which appliances work and which don't, so that we can locate the dead light-bulb and replace it. The same thing happens in my mother's house too.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ingélou said:


> Could it be a case of a safety-fuse? We had a new health-and-safety electric fuse box fitted not too long ago and now, when a light-bulb blows, a whole circuit switches itself off and we have to hunt and find which appliances work and which don't, so that we can locate the dead light-bulb and replace it. The same thing happens in my mother's house too.


Thank for your advice but I don't think that's the case. All my fuses are intact and I switched them all around, the circuitbreaker(is this the correct term) is not switched off and all half my house is fine:S. The same thing happened a while ago but the things that are working now were now not working then


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry it's no help then. I'm afraid I don't know much about electricity - Taggart does all that in our house. Hope you find out what it is soon.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have quite a fear of flying, so to combat it, my wife and I took a short (one hour) flight from Sacramento to LA last week. The payoff was a concert by the LA Phil! While I was hardly relaxed, the fact that I got on at all was a huge triumph! I have flown many times, but the last one, about 5-6 years ago, resulted in a horrifying landing (we got hit by wind shear and fishtailed the entire length of the runway!), and I swore I'd never fly again. My wife loves to travel, so I figured I'd give it another shot. Since it was successful, we are flying to Seattle next month (with another symphony concert as payoff), and this flight is about an hour and forty-five minutes. Next will be Chicago, then NY, and eventually Europe. I think that slowly building up to longer flights will help. I know I've been cheating myself out of wonderful experiences with this phobia, so it's time to face it and conquer it!


That's a great attitude! Have fun with your travels :clap:


----------



## senza sordino

Piwikiwi said:


> I currently don't have power in about half of my house and I have no clue why.


A couple of years ago we had the same issue, the neighbourhood had only half power in parts of their house. I don't fully understand the situation, but it was explained to me that my neighbourhood was on one phase only. We have 120 V for most of the house, lights, TV, fridge etc, but 240 V for the oven and dryer. Only 120 V was available to half the house for a while. There was a faulty transformer nearby. It took three days to fix.

I couldn't cook for three days, and only parts of my apartment had power.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am needing someone who is good at English to edit my paper?


----------



## Piwikiwi

senza sordino said:


> A couple of years ago we had the same issue, the neighbourhood had only half power in parts of their house. I don't fully understand the situation, but it was explained to me that my neighbourhood was on one phase only. We have 120 V for most of the house, lights, TV, fridge etc, but 240 V for the oven and dryer. Only 120 V was available to half the house for a while. There was a faulty transformer nearby. It took three days to fix.
> 
> I couldn't cook for three days, and only parts of my apartment had power.


That happened to me a month ago in the part of the house that is now working. It worked again after about an hour and a half. I'm pretty sure it was a broken halogen lamp what caused this(thank you Ingélou for making me check my lights!), I just have no clue how the fix it. I emailed my landlord and he will (hopefully) fix it this afternoon. The majn problem is that it is vert dark here^^


----------



## Ingélou

Have had great difficulty accessing the site this morning; I'm only on here now by courtesy of a side-route (my blog - my profile - my likes - pick a thread.) The main pages are out of bounds. 

Have a great day everyone - if this posts!


----------



## Guest

Me the same! It's like finding rat runs when you're driving!


----------



## clavichorder

I have a procrastination problem past the point of it being normal or even functional, at this point. I am feeling very stressed, because I am not a quarter through a paper that was due yesterday, I have piano practice that I have been avoiding all quarter, and I even have to write out a composition that I made, so I can perform it in this 'class piano' tomorrow. On top of that, I have the personal goal to read consistently and to work on learning Spanish, which I am taking non credit(but paid) classes for. 

And I'm trying to have a normal social life, and am even dating(as you well know...).

I really don't know what my problem is. I just take a nap or go on the internet, or stare into space. Its beyond normal procrastination, and I hate that I procrastinate anyways. I wonder if I'll ever get over this. I'm 22 and am performing way under my academic capabilities, have been for 10 years. And its the primary reason I'm still at home, still working on a 2 year degree. I am so fed up with it and, cheesy conventional wisdom holds that that is the point at which you change, but I never do.


----------



## OboeKnight

clavichorder said:


> I have a procrastination problem past the point of it being normal or even functional, at this point. I am feeling very stressed, because I am not a quarter through a paper that was due yesterday, I have piano practice that I have been avoiding all quarter, and I even have to write out a composition that I made, so I can perform it in this 'class piano' tomorrow. On top of that, I have the personal goal to read consistently and to work on learning Spanish, which I am taking non credit(but paid) classes for.
> 
> And I'm trying to have a normal social life, and am even dating(as you well know...).
> 
> I really don't know what my problem is. I just take a nap or go on the internet, or stare into space. Its beyond normal procrastination, and I hate that I procrastinate anyways. I wonder if I'll ever get over this. I'm 22 and am performing way under my academic capabilities, have been for 10 years. And its the primary reason I'm still at home, still working on a 2 year degree. I am so fed up with it and, cheesy conventional wisdom holds that that is the point at which you change, but I never do.


Hmm. I think that I have a "normal" level of procrastination. I procrastinate sometimes, but it usually never goes past the point of just making things harder on myself. I always seem to get everything done on time, even though the procrastinating causes me a lot of unnecessary stress. I think what helps me get things done is that I really care about performing up to my capabilities. I know that when I am depressed, I have no motivation to do anything and I sort of stop caring. So maybe you could be experiencing some sort of depression that could be draining your motivation. I get depressed every once in a while, a lot of times for no apparent reason. Maybe you can find a way to motivate yourself. Keep your chin up!


----------



## clavichorder

I actually finished it! There you go. But no piano practicing...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Two Grad school auditions this weekend, one on Saturday, the other on Monday. Involves some travel, but not too far away from home. Super excited though! I definitely feel like I'm in the right place, and I've never felt more prepared for something. God's will be done!


----------



## SarahNorthman

my brain feels like it wants to fall out of my ears. Paralegal is making me feel so stupid.


----------



## Itullian

SarahNorthman said:


> my brain feels like it wants to fall out of my ears. Paralegal is making me feel so stupid.


It'll come in time.
You'll be fine.


----------



## Itullian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Two Grad school auditions this weekend, one on Saturday, the other on Monday. Involves some travel, but not too far away from home. Super excited though! I definitely feel like I'm in the right place, and I've never felt more prepared for something. God's will be done!


Good luck...................


----------



## Weston

A few months back I read a FaceBook post advising that if you refrain from complaining for an entire day, your life will be transformed. While I don't believe in woo-woo new age thinking, this sounds like a great idea that could have some impact on attitude at least. 

I've tried it before without success, always forgetting and finding something to grouse about, but I'm making another concerted attempt today. At 7:30 am, 3 hours into the day for me -- so far so good. 3 down, 21 to go! 

Being on a Friday could help.


----------



## PeteW

Weston said:


> A few months back I read a FaceBook post advising that if you refrain from complaining for an entire day, your life will be transformed. While I don't believe in woo-woo new age thinking, this sounds like a great idea that could have some impact on attitude at least.
> 
> I've tried it before without success, always forgetting and finding something to grouse about, but I'm making another concerted attempt today. At 7:30 am, 3 hours into the day for me -- so far so good. 3 down, 21 to go!
> 
> Being on a Friday could help.


How's it going?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've gone ice skating today, for the second time in my life (the first one was in Munich a month ago - another dream of mine that has come true in this place). It was a lot of fun, and I feel like I am making progress in mastering this skill, though I am learning purely by instinct. By the end of the hour I could roll around more or less steadily and confidently.


----------



## Vaneyes

Friday the 13th trick or treating.


----------



## Weston

PeteW said:


> How's it going?


I made it all the way to 3:30 pm then realized I had commiserated with a coworker about how complex a certain issue is. It just came out before I realized it.

I'm told staying at home by myself over the weekend doesn't count, so I'll try again Monday.

I will confess the exercise did seem to improve my outlook while it lasted.


----------



## Kopachris

Mom and dad will be celebrating Valentine's Day (which is also their anniversary) in the hospital. Dad fainted when his blood pressure bottomed out during a meeting (which, incidentally, was at the hospital). They wheeled him into the emergency room, and it turns out he's in stage 4 renal failure. Waiting on ultrasound results for his prognosis.


----------



## Ingélou

How awful! I do hope he'll be okay. Taggart had kidney failure 12 years ago, and he came out of it okay after some time on dialysis. I do hope your dad makes a full recovery too. Very best wishes & will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Taggart

Best wishes, Kopachris. Hope your father makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest

I have nearly finished working on my world domination plan that I intend to launch via this forum. I shall be sending PMs to a select group of you whom I intend to make my generals, group commanders, air marshals, coffee makers, gofers, lickspittles and so on. All that is missing from my master plan is the official music to accompany my vision. An ideas? *Nothing 19th century*, if you'd be so kind. That is an order.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Glad for the warning. I shall prepare my counter-strike forthwith.
My official music will be Lully, Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs...




*Vive la France!*


----------



## Guest

*Insubordination* in the upper echelons at such an early point in my envisioned revolution?


----------



## Ingélou

*In*subordination in the upper echelons of the atmosphere; I'll be showering arrows on your supporters, as my illustrious ancestor showered arrows on the Abbot of Dunkeld. 
(Well, I will after I've done the washing up.)
*Vive l'Ecosse! *


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^ Glad for the warning. I shall prepare my counter-strike forthwith.
> My official music will be Lully, Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vive la France!*


Nice marching rhythm, but not imperious enough. I need something with more of a "juggernaut" feeling. Dismissed, Lieutentant. And take that wig off!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TalkingHead said:


> I have nearly finished working on my world domination plan that I intend to launch via this forum. I shall be sending PMs to a select group of you whom I intend to make my generals, group commanders, air marshals, coffee makers, gofers, lickspittles and so on. All that is missing from my master plan is the official music to accompany my vision. An ideas? *Nothing 19th century*, if you'd be so kind. That is an order.


You cannot conquer the world with anything *but* 19th century music. John Williams is a poor imitation.


----------



## Kopachris

TalkingHead said:


> I have nearly finished working on my world domination plan that I intend to launch via this forum. I shall be sending PMs to a select group of you whom I intend to make my generals, group commanders, air marshals, coffee makers, gofers, lickspittles and so on. All that is missing from my master plan is the official music to accompany my vision. An ideas? *Nothing 19th century*, if you'd be so kind. That is an order.


Whoever writes it, it should be a _3-minute concerto in E minor_, but for electric tuba (because I like the idea of an electric tuba).

Also, can I be an engineer in your regime? I could help with the nuclear fission stuff.


----------



## Guest

You shall be my _Dr Strangelove_, Kopachris!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TalkingHead said:


> I have nearly finished working on my world domination plan that I intend to launch via this forum. I shall be sending PMs to a select group of you whom I intend to make my generals, group commanders, air marshals, coffee makers, gofers, lickspittles and so on. All that is missing from my master plan is the official music to accompany my vision. An ideas? *Nothing 19th century*, if you'd be so kind. That is an order.


Since you'll have all the resources in the world, have something written for eight pipe organs and a huge orchestra.
Can I join your regime? I can make the tea.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Since you'll have all the resources in the world, have something written for eight pipe organs and a huge orchestra.
> *Can I join your regime? I can make the tea*.


Oh, alright then. We'll check your credentials later.


----------



## PeteW

Kopachris said:


> Mom and dad will be celebrating Valentine's Day (which is also their anniversary) in the hospital. Dad fainted when his blood pressure bottomed out during a meeting (which, incidentally, was at the hospital). They wheeled him into the emergency room, and it turns out he's in stage 4 renal failure. Waiting on ultrasound results for his prognosis.


Thinking of you, wishing a speedy recovery for your parents.


----------



## PeteW

Weston said:


> I made it all the way to 3:30 pm then realized I had commiserated with a coworker about how complex a certain issue is. It just came out before I realized it.
> 
> I'm told staying at home by myself over the weekend doesn't count, so I'll try again Monday.
> 
> I will confess the exercise did seem to improve my outlook while it lasted.


Drat! So easily done. I reckon Monday is the day.


----------



## Kopachris

Dad's home. They're taking him off of lisinopril (high blood pressure medication, long-term use has kidney damage as a known side effect, he's been using it for a _long_ time), and his kidneys should repair themselves.

Thank you all for the concern and well-wishes.



PeteW said:


> Thinking of you, wishing a speedy recovery for your parents.


Oh, and I must not have made it very clear: Mom was fine. What I meant when I said both of them would be spending the weekend in the hospital is that she was by his side.


----------



## PeteW

Kopachris said:


> Dad's home. They're taking him off of lisinopril (high blood pressure medication, long-term use has kidney damage as a known side effect, he's been using it for a _long_ time), and his kidneys should repair themselves.
> 
> Thank you all for the concern and well-wishes.
> 
> Oh, and I must not have made it very clear: Mom was fine. What I meant when I said both of them would be spending the weekend in the hospital is that she was by his side.


Glad to hear it (regarding both your parents!).


----------



## spokanedaniel

My life tends to be mostly uneventful, stay-at-home, eat, sleep, read, exercise; punctuated a few times a year by fun active vacations. Most recently was two weeks of snowshoeing in the mountains around Nelson, British Columbia, Canada. It was a mixed experience, since it was spectacularly beautiful, but walking in snowshoes is difficult since uneven trail is transmitted more forcefully to the ankles and legs than it is with boots alone. And I don't do well in the cold. It was fun, but two weeks was enough.


----------



## dusieqq

my life is pretty much boring, work eat sleep repeat. i tend to venture into very corners of music to bring myself a little of joy


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am thinking of writing my final paper in english on something about how classical music (namely a specific composer) has had an affect on modern music. I am just not sure where to go with it. still considering.....


----------



## Guest

My wife and I attended a taping of NPR's "From the Top" last night in San Francisco. Seeing and hearing those talented young people makes me want to be a better person.

If you aren't familiar with the show, then I urge you to investigate it:

http://www.fromthetop.org/


----------



## cwarchc

Took my eldest to the airport this morning
He's now in Abu Dhabi, waiting for the connection to Sydney
He's going to Australia, travelling for a year or 2


----------



## Cheyenne

I am again reading Yeat's _September 1913_ with a few tears gently dropping from my face. What a powerful poem! A shame I had never encountered it before.


----------



## Ingélou

Fabulous morning. We went to Lowestoft & saw a music shop we hadn't seen before. Went in & bought 4 half-price cds which will be starring shortly in Taggart's posts on the 'latest purchases' and 'current listening' threads.

But - we met the proprietor, a young man whose face was familiar; I knew who he was, I thought, so I asked him if he'd been at the college I used to teach at, and he asked if I'd taught art; I said, no, English (the Art Teacher was a redhead too, btw) and he immediately said my name. He'd been in a retake-English class & I remembered him - his name too - because apart from me, he was the only one in the group who'd been able to read fluently. We had to study literature and Shakespeare as part of the exam, and I'd absolutely relied on him during class readings. He was also more cultured than the others & at his request we studied one of the Sherlock Holmes stories (*Silver Blaze*) in an anthology.

Anyway, he told me that the reason he'd been in that group turned out later to be dyslexia; he passed the English exam with me, next got his A-levels, & then a music degree (he played the trumpet); after that he tried class music teaching in a local comprehensive, but when the opportunity came to open a music shop, he'd taken it.

It was lovely to meet him, and just as lovely that for once I remembered the name of an ex-pupil. It can be so embarrassing, but for the former student there's only one person to remember, while the teacher will have had fifty or so new students every year, and I was eleven years at that college.

We'll definitely be going there again!


----------



## spokanedaniel

I finally bought a balance-beam scale to replace the electronic scale that occasionally delighted in giving me whimsical readings. I had a balance-beam scale until the mid-1990's when I moved and it got left behind along with most of my possessions because it was not possible to take more than a few things with me. I have no way of knowing if the new scale is more accurate, but at least it will be more consistent, which is really the more important thing.

I also bought a battery-powered electric toothbrush for an upcoming trip to an island where there is no 120-volt electricity and only a tiny bit of 12-v. I already have a solar panel to charge my iPad Mini, which I'll bring along for the Kindle app. The Kindle DX probably could go the time without recharging, but once the sun sets the 12-v light in the cabin is far too dim to read by. The Mini requires no external light, but needs to be charged, which the solar panel will do.

The wilderness hiking lodges I go to in summer have micro-hydro generators for power, but the island is tiny and its highest point is probably no more than 5 or 6 feet above sea level, so there's no hydro power available. Just solar, and the smallest wind charger I've ever seen. They could get plenty of power from a big wind charger, but would not be able to rescue it when the hurricanes sweep the island clean once a decade or so. (After which they have to rebuild all the cabins, which are extremely rustic: just a rough wood frame, thatch roof, bed, one chair, and a shelf. And a balcony right over the surf.)


----------



## Taggart

spokanedaniel said:


> After which they have to rebuild all the cabins, which are extremely rustic: just a rough wood frame, thatch roof, bed, one chair, and a shelf. And a balcony right over the surf.


Hope you have a lovely time, but take care if you're sitting reading on the balcony not to drop anything into the surf!


----------



## clavichorder

Having one of those uncomfortable days where I feel I would have been happier not leaving the house. I feel like people in public are uncomfortable around my presence, and that I can't stop frowning, and am too worried to actually smile and soften my facial features. I don't know if this is all in my head or not, but small and short interactions with people give me that impression. 

I really shouldn't care so much, it would make things a lot easier, but I feel like I'm on the spot. So I have retreated to the computer lab for a bit, to listen to music(Dvorak String Sextet) and watch this video about getting my life on track, while I'm waiting for my piano lesson that I have not practiced enough for. Then I can go home, or at least get off this campus.

Edit: well talking with some friends on facebook has helped me chill out. Now I need to prep for lesson...


----------



## Ramako

Well, after a long break, seeing the new Music Theory forum here tempted me back, but it seems that the modernist/conservative ire is still as strong as it was, and corrupts the possibility for reasonable discussion. I am poor enough at communicating myself when it matters - I don't need to stress myself over attempting to do so when it doesn't. So I am off. My apologies for starting a thread I won't be re-attending to. I do hope the music theory forum is a success anyway.

It seems weird to say goodbye after such a short time, and when most people reading this probably didn't know I had been here recently again (or know me at all), but I am now leaving definitely and permanently. My regards to those few who may have missed me.


----------



## PeteW

clavichorder said:


> Having one of those uncomfortable days where I feel I would have been happier not leaving the house. I feel like people in public are uncomfortable around my presence, and that I can't stop frowning, and am too worried to actually smile and soften my facial features. I don't know if this is all in my head or not, but small and short interactions with people give me that impression.
> 
> I really shouldn't care so much, it would make things a lot easier, but I feel like I'm on the spot. So I have retreated to the computer lab for a bit, to listen to music(Dvorak String Sextet) and watch this video about getting my life on track, while I'm waiting for my piano lesson that I have not practiced enough for. Then I can go home, or at least get off this campus.
> 
> Edit: well talking with some friends on facebook has helped me chill out. Now I need to prep for lesson...


I'm sure your sense of how you are being perceived is not how it is, I do hope things are picking up. I can empathise regarding the unprepared-for piano lesson, I am fortunate in having a v understanding teacher. Still, you have now made me think I'd better get to that keyboard...


----------



## Ingélou

Ramako said:


> Well, after a long break, seeing the new Music Theory forum here tempted me back, but it seems that the modernist/conservative ire is still as strong as it was, and corrupts the possibility for reasonable discussion. I am poor enough at communicating myself when it matters - I don't need to stress myself over attempting to do so when it doesn't. So I am off. My apologies for starting a thread I won't be re-attending to. I do hope the music theory forum is a success anyway.
> 
> It seems weird to say goodbye after such a short time, and when most people reading this probably didn't know I had been here recently again (or know me at all), but I am now leaving definitely and permanently. My regards to those few who may have missed me.


Oh, I was so pleased to see you back, Ramako - and then my heart sank as I read on...
I have certainly missed you, and hope maybe you'll pop on again before too long.


----------



## clavichorder

Ramako said:


> Well, after a long break, seeing the new Music Theory forum here tempted me back, but it seems that the modernist/conservative ire is still as strong as it was, and corrupts the possibility for reasonable discussion. I am poor enough at communicating myself when it matters - I don't need to stress myself over attempting to do so when it doesn't. So I am off. My apologies for starting a thread I won't be re-attending to. I do hope the music theory forum is a success anyway.
> 
> It seems weird to say goodbye after such a short time, and when most people reading this probably didn't know I had been here recently again (or know me at all), but I am now leaving definitely and permanently. My regards to those few who may have missed me.


I am sorry for tempting you back. I fear the climate here will always be similar on that debate. We do have some interesting new developments, but it gets pretty heated. If you do stick around by any chance, its best to avoid those debates. I've learned that I can still get something out of the forum and totally ignore the atonal/tonal debates.

The music theory forum will have its other technical sides too, ideally free of heated opinion.


----------



## clavichorder

PeteW said:


> I'm sure your sense of how you are being perceived is not how it is, I do hope things are picking up. I can empathise regarding the unprepared-for piano lesson, I am fortunate in having a v understanding teacher. Still, you have now made me think I'd better get to that keyboard...


Thank you. I feel it, re piano practice. I got yet another talking to, though my teacher is very nice and extremely talented and knowledgeable. I am going to go into monk mode and piano binge, if things get any more desperate.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Taggart said:


> Hope you have a lovely time, but take care if you're sitting reading on the balcony not to drop anything into the surf!


Thank you. I will have a great time. I never read on the balcony, however. At home I read a lot at any time, but on the island I'm far too busy playing (in and on the water, mostly) to read during the day. I read in bed before going to sleep. The balcony is, however, excellent for disposing of unwanted liquids, as the jungle provides privacy from neighboring cabins. It's also a good place in extremely hot weather, when you wake up sweating, to stand naked and pour a bottle of water over yourself to cool off before going back to bed. I always bring a couple of liters of water from the hand-washing station to my cabin at night for that purpose.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Uugh. I'm currently learning about price elasticity of supply and demand for my economics class and it is simply the worst.


----------



## Taggart

Piwikiwi said:


> Uugh. I'm currently learning about price elasticity of supply and demand for my economics class and it is simply the worst.


Nah - wait till you get to utility curves! Some of that stuff makes scholastic logic look interesting.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Taggart said:


> Nah - wait till you get to utility curves! Some of that stuff makes scholastic logic look interesting.


It looks like I don't have learn that for my exam in May(thank god^^). I actually don't mind the mathematical parts of economics other than it takes a lot of time to learn as opposed to the text-only parts, which I breeze through.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I can't believe that I am actually starting to enjoy learning German.


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> Nah - wait till you get to utility curves! Some of that stuff makes scholastic logic look interesting.


I remember finding the logic behind microeconomics fascinating when I first studied it. Unfortunately it's irrelevance in the real world meant this fascination didn't last long.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Piwikiwi said:


> I can't believe that I am actually starting to enjoy learning German.


I am sure glad for you... but weren't you reading the Nibelungenlied in the original language a while ago, and you enjoy it only now?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've had a wonderful day of alpine skiing in the hills just outside of Minsk. It is nothing compared to Bavaria of course, but it is also much safer for a total newbie like me. I hope to master that skill some day too.


----------



## Novelette

Ramako said:


> Well, after a long break, seeing the new Music Theory forum here tempted me back, but it seems that the modernist/conservative ire is still as strong as it was, and corrupts the possibility for reasonable discussion. I am poor enough at communicating myself when it matters - I don't need to stress myself over attempting to do so when it doesn't. So I am off. My apologies for starting a thread I won't be re-attending to. I do hope the music theory forum is a success anyway.
> 
> It seems weird to say goodbye after such a short time, and when most people reading this probably didn't know I had been here recently again (or know me at all), but I am now leaving definitely and permanently. My regards to those few who may have missed me.


Your thought-provoking posts are sorely missed, Ramako, as well as your reasoned zeal for fine music. Best wishes, my friend.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So my copy of Amadeus came in the mail today. Sooooo happy! It may sound stupid but I swear I feel a little changed every time I watch that movie. All other music seems inadequate at this moment in time.


----------



## Posie

SarahNorthman said:


> So my copy of Amadeus came in the mail today. Sooooo happy! It may sound stupid but I swear I feel a little changed every time I watch that movie. All other music seems inadequate at this moment in time.


Yay, I'm excited for you! Heads up... if it's the director's cut and you're seeing it for the first time, you might be weirded out like I was. It is thought-provoking though.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Piwikiwi said:


> I can't believe that I am actually starting to enjoy learning German.


Learning a new language is fun! I gather that German is a very hard language to learn, so it's an accomplishment to be proud of. Mark Twain said that a person of average intelligence could learn Spanish in 30 weeks, English in 30 months, or German in 30 years. I decided to learn Spanish, because in the U.S. it's the de-facto second language, and is spoken in so many countries that it opens up great travel opportunities. And of course it's the easiest language for an English-speaker to learn.

Good on you for tackling something more difficult.

I'd love to speak lots of languages. But I don't have the determination at my age to invest the time it would take or to go live in foreign countries, which I had to do to learn Spanish.


----------



## Kopachris

marinasabina said:


> SarahNorthman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my copy of Amadeus came in the mail today. Sooooo happy! It may sound stupid but I swear I feel a little changed every time I watch that movie. All other music seems inadequate at this moment in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm excited for you! Heads up... if it's the director's cut and you're seeing it for the first time, you might be weirded out like I was. It is thought-provoking though.
Click to expand...

What marinasabina's talking about is boobies.

Spoilers:

When Frau Mozart goes to Salieri to show him Wolfgang's compositions so he may be considered for a royal appointment, Salieri tells her to come back that evening. She does, and assumes that if she sleeps with him, he'll convince the Emperor to give Wolfgang the appointment. She starts to get undressed and then Salieri throws her out. The scene then cuts to Frau Mozart crying in bed just as Wolfgang comes home. He asks her what's wrong, and she embraces him, saying simply "I love you" through the sobs.


----------



## Posie

Kopachris said:


> What marinasabina's talking about is boobies.
> 
> Spoilers:
> 
> When Frau Mozart goes to Salieri to show him Wolfgang's compositions so he may be considered for a royal appointment, Salieri tells her to come back that evening. She does, and assumes that if she sleeps with him, he'll convince the Emperor to give Wolfgang the appointment. She starts to get undressed and then Salieri throws her out. The scene then cuts to Frau Mozart crying in bed just as Wolfgang comes home. He asks her what's wrong, and she embraces him, saying simply "I love you" through the sobs.


:lol::lol::lol: Actually, it left me confused wondering about characters' motives.


----------



## Novelette

Ramako said:


> Well, after a long break, seeing the new Music Theory forum here tempted me back, but it seems that the modernist/conservative ire is still as strong as it was, and corrupts the possibility for reasonable discussion. I am poor enough at communicating myself when it matters - I don't need to stress myself over attempting to do so when it doesn't. So I am off. My apologies for starting a thread I won't be re-attending to. I do hope the music theory forum is a success anyway.
> 
> It seems weird to say goodbye after such a short time, and when most people reading this probably didn't know I had been here recently again (or know me at all), but I am now leaving definitely and permanently. My regards to those few who may have missed me.


This is something I've been contemplating for quite a while too. Much needless energy has been expended on these never-ending battles with reactionaries; though I have largely avoided these frivolous arguments, their dominance on this forum has driven out a number of thoughtful members.

I came to TC to gain exposure to and learn about new music: whether lesser known composers of the distant past or of more recent times. Since solicitation of advice or opinion about contemporary classical music almost always provokes agitated and reactionary comments, I've turned to less antagonistic media which have better satisfied my purpose.

And so I am also off.

Many thanks for the kind friendships, and my very best wishes;
Novel[l]ette


----------



## Kopachris

marinasabina said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Actually, it left me confused wondering about characters' motives.


Didn't leave me confused at all. I thought it was quite provocative, showing the lengths Frau Mozart would go to for her husband. You could see how much she hated herself for it, even though her goal was noble. It also introduced a new emotion with which Salieri regarded God: disgusted contempt. Salieri considered himself moral, just, and virtuous (most of the time), and seeing what God would force that poor girl to do in order to advance His creature's interests and ambitions disgusted Salieri. Two different interpretations of the same action, depending on which entity you assign volition and motive to. I thought it was brilliant.

Also, boobies.


----------



## Posie

Kopachris said:


> Didn't leave me confused at all. I thought it was quite provocative, showing the lengths Frau Mozart would go to for her husband. You could see how much she hated herself for it, even though her goal was noble. It also introduced a new emotion with which Salieri regarded God: disgusted contempt. Salieri considered himself moral, just, and virtuous (most of the time), and seeing what God would force that poor girl to do in order to advance His creature's interests and ambitions disgusted Salieri. Two different interpretations of the same action, depending on which entity you assign volition and motive to. I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> Also, boobies.


I like your interpretation; it's more insightful than mine. I wondered why Salieri would immediately use that tactic just to get Fr. Mozart out of his hair, knowing that he might not be able to follow through without embarrassing himself. Also, he didn't seem to have a plan right up until he kicked her out.


----------



## SarahNorthman

marinasabina said:


> Yay, I'm excited for you! Heads up... if it's the director's cut and you're seeing it for the first time, you might be weirded out like I was. It is thought-provoking though.





Kopachris said:


> What marinasabina's talking about is boobies.
> 
> Spoilers:
> 
> When Frau Mozart goes to Salieri to show him Wolfgang's compositions so he may be considered for a royal appointment, Salieri tells her to come back that evening. She does, and assumes that if she sleeps with him, he'll convince the Emperor to give Wolfgang the appointment. She starts to get undressed and then Salieri throws her out. The scene then cuts to Frau Mozart crying in bed just as Wolfgang comes home. He asks her what's wrong, and she embraces him, saying simply "I love you" through the sobs.





marinasabina said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Actually, it left me confused wondering about characters' motives.





Kopachris said:


> Didn't leave me confused at all. I thought it was quite provocative, showing the lengths Frau Mozart would go to for her husband. You could see how much she hated herself for it, even though her goal was noble. It also introduced a new emotion with which Salieri regarded God: disgusted contempt. Salieri considered himself moral, just, and virtuous (most of the time), and seeing what God would force that poor girl to do in order to advance His creature's interests and ambitions disgusted Salieri. Two different interpretations of the same action, depending on which entity you assign volition and motive to. I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> Also, boobies.





marinasabina said:


> I like your interpretation; it's more insightful than mine. I wondered why Salieri would immediately use that tactic just to get Fr. Mozart out of his hair, knowing that he might not be able to follow through without embarrassing himself. Also, he didn't seem to have a plan right up until he kicked her out.


Mine is not the directors cut, though i have heard of the scene of which yall talk about. I am partially curious, though i think the love and dedication Fr. Mozart is quite obvious to see throughout the whole movie so in a way it doesnt seem like the scene is needed... In my opinion at least. Regardless it is an amazing movie. I am glad i am now a proud owner. Tom Hulce is such a cutie in this movie! &#55357;&#56886;


----------



## Morimur

spokanedaniel said:


> Learning a new language is fun! I gather that German is a very hard language to learn, so it's an accomplishment to be proud of. Mark Twain said that a person of average intelligence could learn Spanish in 30 weeks, English in 30 months, or German in 30 years. I decided to learn Spanish, because in the U.S. it's the de-facto second language, and is spoken in so many countries that it opens up great travel opportunities. And of course it's the easiest language for an English-speaker to learn.
> 
> Good on you for tackling something more difficult.
> 
> I'd love to speak lots of languages. But I don't have the determination at my age to invest the time it would take or to go live in foreign countries, which I had to do to learn Spanish.


I don't know if Spanish is that easy to Learn. To English speakers, German would probably be less difficult given the two languages' similarity. I know plenty of people who claim mastery over the Spanish language and yet butcher it as soon as the first 'sentence' comes out.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

After a month and a half or so of being stuck in the deep freeze, the temp right now is 43 degrees and it feels very spring like. It was nice to go out for a walk in a light jacket and actually feel WARM. You can FEEL the sun shining down on you. I'd almost forgotten what that feels like. Too bad this warm up is so brief. Tonight we're back in the teens and the deep freeze returns with a vengeance, lasting at least through the entire week. But March is around the corner and the temperature has to warm up some time. I took this pic at our local harbor which is just three blocks away. I've never seen it frozen over before. It has been a crazy winter!


----------



## Posie

Morimur said:


> I don't know if Spanish is that easy to Learn. To English speakers, German would probably be less difficult given the two languages' similarity. I know plenty of people who claim mastery over the Spanish language and yet butcher it as soon as the first 'sentence' comes out.


Spanish syntax is a beast. Many times I wished I could leave it and focus on German.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Morimur said:


> I don't know if Spanish is that easy to Learn. To English speakers, German would probably be less difficult given the two languages' similarity. I know plenty of people who claim mastery over the Spanish language and yet butcher it as soon as the first 'sentence' comes out.


Plenty of people butcher their own language. Read just about any urban fantasy and it appears that the authors do not speak their own language. As for English speakers butchering Spanish, I submit this is an artifact of Spanish being the easiest to learn, for an English speaker, which means that students who must take a foreign language against their will choose Spanish and learn it badly because their heart is not in it. And you cannot count anyone whose sole exposure to Spanish is in high school as ever having studied it.

There are so many cognates between Spanish and English, that you only have to learn about half the vocabulary. You already know the rest. Beyond that, there are a handful of irregular verbs, and a few word pairs that are hard for English speakers, such as por/para and ser/estar. The hardest thing to grasp in the subjunctive, since we don't use it in English.

Although English is derived from German, there are very few recognizable cognates, words so long that they have parallax, and more cases and declensions than you can shake a stick at. English and German have moved so far apart that there is no longer any recognizable similarity outside of a very few words.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Today while flossing my teeth, a small chip fell out into the sink. About 15 years ago I had a composite surface coating applied to my four front upper teeth due to wear, and it was apparently one of these that came off. I guess 15 years isn't too bad. There's no pain, it just feels really weird. I need to call the dentist in the morning and get an appointment to get the tooth re-covered. I'm glad this didn't happen while I was out of the country.


----------



## spokanedaniel

This morning the dentist fixed my tooth. I was lucky. I think they save a few time slots for emergencies, and even though this wasn't really an emergency, there being no pain, I was very happy to get it taken care of right away.

I didn't have to get novocaine, which was a relief, because I hate that numb slobbery feeling. There was only a little pain (and I have a very low pain threshold, so a little for me is none at all for most people). He polished the margins of the other three facings to check them for flaws, of which there were none, and he roughed up the tooth where the facing had come off, and put fresh composite on it. Oddly, the little pain there was, was not the polishing or the roughing up, it was when he applied the composite. Maybe it's an epoxy that gets hot when applied, because that's kind of what it felt like. Anyway, I'm not as good as new: I'm still an old fart with all the aches and pains to prove it, but my tooth is fixed and I'm good to go.


----------



## PeteW

spokanedaniel said:


> This morning the dentist fixed my tooth. I was lucky. I think they save a few time slots for emergencies, and even though this wasn't really an emergency, there being no pain, I was very happy to get it taken care of right away.
> 
> I didn't have to get novocaine, which was a relief, because I hate that numb slobbery feeling. There was only a little pain (and I have a very low pain threshold, so a little for me is none at all for most people). He polished the margins of the other three facings to check them for flaws, of which there were none, and he roughed up the tooth where the facing had come off, and put fresh composite on it. Oddly, the little pain there was, was not the polishing or the roughing up, it was when he applied the composite. Maybe it's an epoxy that gets hot when applied, because that's kind of what it felt like. Anyway, I'm not as good as new: I'm still an old fart with all the aches and pains to prove it, but my tooth is fixed and I'm good to go.


Really glad to hear that it's all ok - I am not a fan of the dentist at all.


----------



## Posie

spokanedaniel said:


> This morning the dentist fixed my tooth. I was lucky. I think they save a few time slots for emergencies, and even though this wasn't really an emergency, there being no pain, I was very happy to get it taken care of right away.
> 
> I didn't have to get novocaine, which was a relief, because I hate that numb slobbery feeling. There was only a little pain (and I have a very low pain threshold, so a little for me is none at all for most people). He polished the margins of the other three facings to check them for flaws, of which there were none, and he roughed up the tooth where the facing had come off, and put fresh composite on it. Oddly, the little pain there was, was not the polishing or the roughing up, it was when he applied the composite. Maybe it's an epoxy that gets hot when applied, because that's kind of what it felt like. Anyway, I'm not as good as new: I'm still an old fart with all the aches and pains to prove it, but my tooth is fixed and I'm good to go.


I'm glad it went well; I've never felt hot stuff on my teeth at the dentist, only cold. I really need to go to the dentist. For the past few months. I've hardly been able to chew on the right side because my last dentist didn't do a good job with the filling. I really hope that doesn't mean I'll need a root canal.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Pity the poor dentists. Everybody hates them. Many, if not most, of their patients exude tension and anger. And all the dentist does is make their mouth healthy, often fixing problems the patients themselves caused by bad choices (sugary foods, failing to floss and brush, opening beer bottles with their teeth...)

Of course, not all dentists are equal, so don't hesitate to switch from one who did a poor job. I've had one or two I was dissatisfied with, but most have been very good. I'm very happy with my present dentist. 

I used to go to a dentist whose office was very close to me, and he was good. Then he moved out of town. I took a recommendation from an acquaintance for another, not too far away, and on my first visit that dentist wanted to drill out my old childhood amalgam fillings and replace them with composite ones. I never went back. I picked my present dentist at random, asked his opinion of the old fillings, and he said they looked fine. That was 2 or 3 years ago.

The amount of mercury that leaks from amalgam fillings is undetectable against the background of your exposure from ordinary environmental sources (it's one of the most common of environmental contaminants). They (amalgam fillings) typical are good for 50 years or more, sometimes a lot more, and there's no reason to remove them unless they are going bad, which a good dentist can tell by examining them. Composite, on the other hand, can wear out after 15 years, though sometimes last much longer. Amalgam is a better bet for the long run and should not be removed without cause.

Marinasabina: Your fear is understandable. But the longer you wait, the worse it will get, and the worse will be the treatment.


----------



## Fox

I don't know if we are allowed to mention other Classical sites (if not please accept my apologises and delete my post) but I came a cross a site called "Classissima". I'm not sure what it is but I registered anyway.

When I registered though it told me that "an unidentified error occured while sending the email" and I did not get an activation email. So I tried to re-register with my desired username that I had used the first time and it told me it was taken. Thinking I must be registered and have not been sent the email due to the error I tried to contact the site admin via the "Contact Us" link only to get the same error.


*Does anyone here use the site?

[*]Can you offer advice as to what I should do next?

[*]Can you tell me what purpose of the site is?*


Thank you very much. :tiphat:

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Figleaf

Fox- I found Classissima the other day by accident when using Google to find a thread on here. Looks like all their content comes from other sites. I didn't try to register, but since it looks like a glorified search engine, I don't know if there would be any point. Sorry not to be able to offer any practical solutions to your registration problems- hopefully you or they will be able to figure it out soon!


----------



## Fox

Thanks Figleaf I appreciate you taking the time to reply :tiphat: and that's exactly how I found it to. I am new to this whole social network/forum side of the internet so even if it was just a big Classical Music Google I would be happy with that. 

Regards,

Fox


----------



## spokanedaniel

At a brief glance, it looks to me like a site that aggregates articles about classical music, not a discussion board.


----------



## Morimur

I am seriously considering giving up listening to all music, with the exception of J.S. Bach and Atahualpa Yupanqui. I feel that I devote too much time to music and that I must restrict myself to only two composers. This will also mean that I will erase all other music (about 1.5 terabytes' worth) from my external drive, in order to avoid temptation. 

It'll be hard to part with all that music.


----------



## PeteW

Morimur said:


> I am seriously considering giving up listening to all music, with the exception of J.S. Bach and Atahualpa Yupanqui. I feel that I devote too much time to music and that I must restrict myself to only two composers. This will also mean that I will erase all other music (about 1.5 terabytes' worth) from my external drive, in order to avoid temptation.
> 
> It'll be hard to part with all that music.


Seriously?! Maybe just put it to one side for now rather than delete forever?


----------



## Figleaf

Morimur said:


> I am seriously considering giving up listening to all music, with the exception of J.S. Bach and Atahualpa Yupanqui. I feel that I devote too much time to music and that I must restrict myself to only two composers. This will also mean that I will erase all other music (about 1.5 terabytes' worth) from my external drive, in order to avoid temptation.
> 
> It'll be hard to part with all that music.


Deleting it all is kind of the nuclear option, isn't it? Why not listen to music while doing other things? I know that's not really 'listening', but it's the way I squeeze music into my life in spite of insufficient time.


----------



## spokanedaniel

Morimur said:


> I am seriously considering giving up listening to all music, with the exception of J.S. Bach and Atahualpa Yupanqui. I feel that I devote too much time to music and that I must restrict myself to only two composers. This will also mean that I will erase all other music (about 1.5 terabytes' worth) from my external drive, in order to avoid temptation.
> 
> It'll be hard to part with all that music.


I had never heard of Atahualpa Yupanqui. I had to google him. Very nice. Two good choices. Good luck with that.  If it was me, I'd have to keep Mozart and Passion Vega as well. But that's just me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The only way I can possibly sit up at my computer now is by tensing my whole body up, shivering. If I don't, I'll collapse head-first onto my desk and shake even more.

I sometimes wonder why I had to be the way I am. Why am I being reduced into a crazy person? Already like 6 years ago this was happening to me, off and on. I must be like those 19th century ladies with hysteria. Why can't I just be a NORMAL appreciator of classical music? Why does it completely reduce my sanity? Maybe it's because I don't have anyone to talk to about it exactly. If I did, maybe I wouldn't be bawling my eyes out to Sadko, or laugh hysterically while reading about Russian composers, or wanting to THROW things and swear (but suppress this urge) while listening to the simplest of Russian ballet tunes...

I need sleep. x_x

Two auditions this weekend again, traveling by train. Trains will make me even more nuts (Russians and trains, myessss...), but at least being nuts the way I feel right now will keep me distracted from the stress of the travel and auditions. I feel good about them, the way I did for the others. May this passion within me be for my good and not my harm.


----------



## Guest

Today was a struggle. I got my work done but damn was there a lot of sitting and dwelling. 

Long story short, towards the end of the very worst part of my depression (the suicidal stages, at least), when I tried to off myself for the last time (this was March 29, 2013), I essentially had one of my very favorite people, at the time a best friend for several years, finally say to me "go ahead and kill yourself" and then proceed to sever all possible points of contact or connection while I was in the ER (for only a couple days that time..). Of course that bit is my fault, and of course you have to let these things heal with time...

What's not healing is the fact that every 1-3 months I have a bad day following a dream into which this dear friend always waltzes right in somehow... (often involving either some reconciliation or some total ignorance but that's irrelevant, it's the reminder that counts)

So yeah, today was one of those ruminating days... time to try to sleep... test on some electric fields and electric potentials and such tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## science

I'm sitting here in a park, wasting some time before my next class starts, and a little kid, maybe in 3rd grade or so, just tried to give me a Sprite!


----------



## Piwikiwi

science said:


> I'm sitting here in a park, wasting some time before my next class starts, and a little kid, maybe in 3rd grade or so, just tried to give me a Sprite!


(I have no clue how old a 3rd grader is) Haha aww, that is adorable.


----------



## science

Piwikiwi said:


> (I have no clue how old a 3rd grader is) Haha aww, that is adorable.


Yeah! I thought it was just about the cutest thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## clavichorder

nathanb said:


> Today was a struggle. I got my work done but damn was there a lot of sitting and dwelling.
> 
> Long story short, towards the end of the very worst part of my depression (the suicidal stages, at least), when I tried to off myself for the last time (this was March 29, 2013), I essentially had one of my very favorite people, at the time a best friend for several years, finally say to me "go ahead and kill yourself" and then proceed to sever all possible points of contact or connection while I was in the ER (for only a couple days that time..). Of course that bit is my fault, and of course you have to let these things heal with time...
> 
> What's not healing is the fact that every 1-3 months I have a bad day following a dream into which this dear friend always waltzes right in somehow... (often involving either some reconciliation or some total ignorance but that's irrelevant, it's the reminder that counts)
> 
> So yeah, today was one of those ruminating days... time to try to sleep... test on some electric fields and electric potentials and such tomorrow, I guess.


First off, depression is pretty awful, and I'm sorry you went through that to such an aggravating degree. I can relate to having dreams years after an event of negative emotional import(or even trauma). And I can relate to having relapse days where my old problems seem to cast a temporary shadow and give me an ominous feeling. To think, the things that I've complained about! And yet you actually had something quite devastating happen.

Its really hard work fighting thought patterns of rumination. To be trapped in that mentality is hell. Starting fresh the next day is a very practical thing you can do, and that is hard to believe when there is a fog of depression that has lingered on for months or years (compounded with some additional trauma that has ensued because of it). I woke up early this morning, and though my first impulse was to come onto talkclassical and I heeded that(not the best in my situation), it is still early in the morning and the best thing I can do is grab a coffee, read a chapter of Waverly, and practice some Scriabin. But also, having social things to look forward to is important. I actually had a dream last night where I had taken up the hobby of devoting a small amount of time to watching old tv shows, which is something fun I used to do.

One thing that really helped me when I was feeling anxious and obsessing about certain issues, was to write positive things about myself, give myself compliments that don't even necessarily apply. Sometimes I even prayed, even though I don't actively believe in the traditional deity(if you have a strong distaste for that, just stick to praising yourself and your situation, both things that you know you are/have, and perhaps things that you wouldn't immediately credit yourself with).

I totally appreciate the need to vent on talkclassical(as I'm sure you've noticed). Its great that you have the courage to come out with this difficult event that happened and your current troubling.


----------



## Posie

Right now I'm going through a phase of not wanting to socialize with anyone, not even people who have known me since I was born. I know it is not normal, and I know I can get through it. I'm trying to look forward to the day I can move away from the place I'm living right now and start fresh.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am doing homework, eating pizza and listening to some music.




this happens to be a fantastic mix of music


----------



## hpowders

marinasabina said:


> Right now I'm going through a phase of not wanting to socialize with anyone, not even people who have known me since I was born. I know it is not normal, and I know I can get through it. I'm trying to look forward to the day I can move away from the place I'm living right now and start fresh.


Sounds like you are me!!! 

I'm looking at Pluto travel brochures.


----------



## Posie

hpowders said:


> Sounds like you are me!!!
> 
> I'm looking at Pluto travel brochures.


As long as they have Wi-Fi for posting on TC, sign me up!


----------



## PeteW

Well, another birthday has arrived. Not one of the major ones, but very uncomfortable close.
Older...and yes, possibly wiser (it's been a difficult year, which is about to get a lot more difficult over the next few months I think).

Anyway, should be off to a good start today: piano lesson - I have managed to get in some practice, hopefully to the satisfaction of my piano teacher. He does not yet know the day's significance, so perhaps he'll go easy on me (or perhaps not!). He's a great guy though - you probably do need more than the usual amount of patience to have me as your pupil.

My elder son has just set off on the first day of his first paper round - I spent about an hour fixing up his bicycle last night, so I hope I did a decent job!

I may keep you posted of the day's relevant events either here or other threads (but don't worry, I shall try to keeep it under the threshold of becoming birthday bore).

And now...coffee. toast and Radio 3.

P


----------



## Taggart

Hope you have a great birthday. See http://www.talkclassical.com/24286-birthday-wishes-27.html#post829817 for more.


----------



## Figleaf

marinasabina said:


> Right now I'm going through a phase of not wanting to socialize with anyone, not even people who have known me since I was born. I know it is not normal, and I know I can get through it. I'm trying to look forward to the day I can move away from the place I'm living right now and start fresh.


I've felt that way too for a while and I think a change of scene sounds promising. I'm looking forward to moving as well- hopefully quite soon now. It's not good to be stuck in a rut for too long. Well done for having the guts to start over somewhere else!


----------



## Guest

Piwikiwi said:


> (I have no clue how old a 3rd grader is) Haha aww, that is adorable.


A 3rd grader should be about 9 years old.


----------



## GreenMamba

Kontrapunctus said:


> A 3rd grader should be about 9 years old.


9? Maybe if the child is a super-genius. I was 15 when I finally passed the 3rd grade.


----------



## Posie

For the past couple of days, I've been switching my dog to a "human food" diet because I no longer trust commercial dog food. Now she has become a perpetual beggar. Oh, what I have done.


----------



## spokanedaniel

I just drove the most amazing mass-production automobile on the planet: a P85D Tesla Model S. 

For those who don't already know:

Tesla is a fairly new company that builds electric cars. That's all they do: Electric cars. Not hybrids. Just pure 100% electric. Their first car was the Tesla Roadster, a limited production two-seat sports car to show their technology. I bought a Roadster 3 1/3 years ago and it's still my daily driver winter and summer. It does zero to 60 mph in around 4 seconds. And it's whisper-quiet. The Model S was their second car. Up until now the Model S had a single electric motor, available in a standard version, and a more powerful Performance version. (More windings gives the P version more torque.)

But now the Model S is available in a dual-motor version (standard motors or Performance motors available). The dual-motor Model S with Performance motors is the P85D. (85 is the number of kWh in the battery pack. A 60 kWh pack is also available.) The P85D has an insane amount of torque and does zero to 60 mph in something like three seconds. (The published figure is 3.2 seconds, but someone told me a new firmware upgrade takes that down to 2.8 seconds. I have no definite knowledge of that.) Having a motor on each axle, the dual-motor Model S is all-wheel-drive.

I'm used to mind-bending acceleration in my Tesla Roadster, but the acceleration in the P85D was insane. On city streets I could only floor the pedal for about one second, maybe 1 1/2 seconds, and I was going 45 mph from a stop. I actually made myself a little bit carsick just from the massive acceleration. And though my experience is purely subjective, and I have no solid data, I think the P85D handled even better than my Roadster. Between the handling and the acceleration, this car made me envious. It's much too big a car for me (I live alone) but if I had a family, this is the car I'd buy. At the end of the drive I had to back into a tight parking slot, and the back-up camera viewed on the enormous screen, with guide lines, made it a breeze. I didn't even have to look over my shoulder.

The car is full of electronics and fancy features, like Google Earth live, a web browser, and more user-customizable settings than you can shake a stick at, but I didn't pay attention to those because when I drive, I just drive, eyes on the road.

When I got back into my Roadster, the envy faded away. I like my little Roadster. It's the right size for me and feels right for me. Four seconds to 60 mph is still plenty fast, and even though the S seemed to hold the road better on curves, the Roadster is no slouch, and feels more sporty to me.

Driven in a "normal" manner, the Model S goes about 265 miles on a charge. (My Roadster does about 245. Batteries have improved in the 5 or 6 years between the two cars.) Drive it hard and it will go less. Driving carefully the S can do 300 miles. 

The Model S is also the safest car the U.S. NHTSA has ever tested.

Disclaimer: I own 200 shares of Tesla stock, which I bought because I love my Roadster so much. I am a BIG Tesla fanboy but they are not paying me for telling everyone I know what fabulous cars they make.


----------



## PeteW

My son have me this for my birthday today:









Such a thoughtful present, I was really touched. I will certainly really enjoy reading it.

Didn't disgrace myself at piano lesson (phew!). 
Couple of pints and a good curry with good friends this evening - v good end to the day.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> 9? Maybe if the child is a super-genius. I was 15 when I finally passed the 3rd grade.


Maybe NY has different designations, but in most states, a child is 6 upon entering the 1st grade--thus 9 in the 3rd. Of course, there could be a less flattering reason.


----------



## GreenMamba

Kontrapunctus said:


> Maybe NY has different designations, but in most states, a child is 6 upon entering the 1st grade--thus 9 in the 3rd. Of course, there could be a less flattering reason.


It was a joke.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm in NYC! In a hotel across from the Lincoln center. This whole place is legit. Last night at a hotel restaurant, 2 professional violinists next to my mom and I (I can only assume NYPO) talking about good and bad conductor/concertmaster relations currently. Welcome to the big leagues. (queue the Sinatra!)


----------



## Figleaf

I'm waiting for the postman to bring me the Pathé Elf I bought at auction. Not an actual elf but a gramophone, c.1912, that will allow me to play the centre start, vertical cut records that you can't play on a regular gramophone. I'm chortling at what one dealer wrote on his website- a customer cancelled her order of an Elf because it wouldn't play LPs! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Going to the opera tonight - an Ellen Kent production of *La Traviata* at the Lowestoft Marina. I'm looking forward to it, as I always enjoy live performances of opera, even though I know little about the genre.

We'll buy a programme and post a few details later. 

The Marina is a wonderful old theatre that started life in Victorian times as - *a roller-skating rink*!
Bet you never thought the Victorians were so cool! :lol:


----------



## spokanedaniel

Figleaf said:


> I'm waiting for the postman to bring me the Pathé Elf I bought at auction. Not an actual elf but a gramophone, c.1912, that will allow me to play the centre start, vertical cut records that you can't play on a regular gramophone. I'm chortling at what one dealer wrote on his website- a customer cancelled her order of an Elf because it wouldn't play LPs! :lol:


My dad & step-mother had a cylinder player and a few cylinders for it. I have no idea when it was made or the time period when it would have been widely used.


----------



## Figleaf

spokanedaniel said:


> My dad & step-mother had a cylinder player and a few cylinders for it. I have no idea when it was made or the time period when it would have been widely used.


That's fascinating! I know that format lasted longer in the US than in Europe- into the 20s, I believe. Edison preferred cylinders to discs. No doubt even as we speak, some dealer will be explaining to a customer that no, a cylinder phonograph doesn't have a USB port and can't play mp3s!


----------



## spokanedaniel

Figleaf said:


> That's fascinating! I know that format lasted longer in the US than in Europe- into the 20s, I believe. Edison preferred cylinders to discs. No doubt even as we speak, some dealer will be explaining to a customer that no, a cylinder phonograph doesn't have a USB port and can't play mp3s!


I wonder why Edison would have preferred cylinders. But then, he also though that DC was better than AC for delivering electric power to homes. (There's a story, I don't know if it's true, that Edison invented the electric chair and was in the habit of electrocuting mice, in order to demonstrate how dangerous AC current is.)


----------



## Figleaf

spokanedaniel said:


> I wonder why Edison would have preferred cylinders. But then, he also though that DC was better than AC for delivering electric power to homes. (There's a story, I don't know if it's true, that Edison invented the electric chair and was in the habit of electrocuting mice, in order to demonstrate how dangerous AC current is.)


I can't remember why he preferred cylinders. I think it was on a documentary on YouTube, so it must be true.


----------



## spokanedaniel

He probably preferred cylinders because that's what he was selling.


----------



## Figleaf

spokanedaniel said:


> He probably preferred cylinders because that's what he was selling.


That has the ring of truth about it. Edison didn't manufacture discs at all until as late as 1912, so perhaps he was hoping the new format would be a flash in the pan and he wouldn't have to invest the money necessary to start manufacturing them. Edison Diamond Discs are interesting: thicker and heavier than a normal disc of the period, they were incompatible with other companies' machines, the same as Pathé. However, Edison had great sound quality, whereas Pathé discs and cylinders were crudely dubbed from master cylinders, so they often sound faint and tinny. Pathé had a better roster of artists though by far, which is why I've started collecting their discs- I've waited twenty years for some of my favourite singers of the period to appear on CD, never gonna happen! A friend of mine played me an Edison record of Stella Power a while ago, and it did sound pretty good (if you like Melboid coloratura sopranos, lol). This transfer on youtube doesn't have quite as much presence as the one I heard 'live', but it's still reasonably lifelike:


----------



## JACE

If I remember correctly, the reason that Edison preferred cylinders was that the stylus could track more accurately in the grooves of a cylinder compared to a flat disc.

Plus, as you said, the cylinder was his invention and the flat disc wasn't.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm dead beat. Sitting here in my dorm, how can I be here??? I was in NYC 6 hours ago having a drink, and now it's back to the hum-drum of college life. Early to rise too. 

My auditions went very well. I have (little to) no regrets. It's all a matter of waiting now for the results...


----------



## Albert7

I had the worst day possible and really really can't wait to get... you know what.

Only sunshine gal in my life left is Izzy.

Back to Morton Feldman month and not think negatively.


----------



## clavichorder

I am in the process of learning the largest and most difficult segment of music I have ever learned in such a short span of time. And I'm actually succeeding. Why did I wait so long? It's the other approximate 2/3rds of Scriabin's Poeme op 32 no. 1. A few hours this morning and I'll actually have something to work on with my teacher around twelve thirty today.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

clavichorder said:


> I am in the process of learning the largest and most difficult segment of music I have ever learned in such a short span of time. And I'm actually succeeding. Why did I wait so long? It's the other approximate 2/3rds of Scriabin's Poeme op 32 no. 1. A few hours this morning and I'll actually have something to work on with my teacher around twelve thirty today.


Well that's good to hear 

I had a $20 iTunes gift card and instead of buying music I bought season 1 of avatar: the last air bender.


----------



## Figleaf

JACE said:


> *If I remember correctly, the reason that Edison preferred cylinders was that the stylus could track more accurately in the grooves of a cylinder compared to a flat disc.*
> 
> Plus, as you said, the cylinder was his invention and the flat disc wasn't.


That's interesting. Something to do with centrifugal force? I'm afraid I'm hopeless at science.


----------



## Posie

I am beginning to recover from my second wave of depression. I feel better than I did after my first recovery. This time, I know better than to clutch onto a positive feeling only to have it slip away, because I know that more will come again. There is wonderful security in that.


----------



## Albert7

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Well that's good to hear
> 
> I had a $20 iTunes gift card and instead of buying music I bought season 1 of avatar: the last air bender.


How is that show?


----------



## Guest

My wife and I saw Jerry Seinfeld tonight--he was hilarious! It's nice to hear a truly funny comedian who doesn't resort to constant profanity/vulgarity.


----------



## Taggart

JACE said:


> If I remember correctly, the reason that Edison preferred cylinders was that the stylus could track more accurately in the grooves of a cylinder compared to a flat disc.
> 
> Plus, as you said, the cylinder was his invention and the flat disc wasn't.





Figleaf said:


> That's interesting. Something to do with centrifugal force? I'm afraid I'm hopeless at science.


Edison saw the cylinder as a recording device almost as a dictaphone. The thing about tracking is that a cylinder has a constant linear velocity whereas a disc has a constant angular velocity. If you think about a 10" 78 rpm record going in to about 5" in the middle - to go round the outside is about 64" and to go round the inside is about 32" - the disc is rotating at a constant speed so on the outside the linear velocity is twice that of the inside. On a cylinder the speed is the same because you're always going throught the same distance - the perimeter of the cylinder.


----------



## JACE

Taggart said:


> Edison saw the cylinder as a recording device almost as a dictaphone. The thing about tracking is that a cylinder has a constant linear velocity whereas a disc has a constant angular velocity. If you think about a 10" 78 rpm record going in to about 5" in the middle - to go round the outside is about 64" and to go round the inside is about 32" - the disc is rotating at a constant speed so on the outside the linear velocity is twice that of the inside. On a cylinder the speed is the same because you're always going throught the same distance - the perimeter of the cylinder.


Yes! That! Beautifully expressed.


----------



## Figleaf

Very impressive explanation, Taggart! Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

No more innergroove distortion !! 
My friends think I'm oldschool with my vinyl only, but I need to take it up a notch :lol:


----------



## Jos

Figleaf said:


> I'm waiting for the postman to bring me the Pathé Elf I bought at auction. Not an actual elf but a gramophone, c.1912, that will allow me to play the centre start, vertical cut records that you can't play on a regular gramophone. I'm chortling at what one dealer wrote on his website- a customer cancelled her order of an Elf because it wouldn't play LPs! :lol:


Pictures please, Figleaf; enter that fightingarena called "the hifi-section" :lol:

I often come across those very old boxsets with 78 rpm shellacs. You need about six or eight of those for one concerto or symphony, so one does need a bit of shelfspace for a collection. 
In one of the 2nd hand shops that I frequent there is a " pathefone " for sale; €150 askingprice but it looks a wreck so I've been able to withstand the temptation.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## geralmar

My mother died two decades ago. Because she is buried in another country I have no gravesite to visit. So on the anniversary of her death I would drive to a small rural city to visit a tiny classroom building her college rented next to a church. My mother struggled most of her life, but she finally found contentment for a brief time when she taught language in the building. Then her health declined precipitately and she had to quit. Two years later she died suddenly in the hospital, alone and in the middle of the night. She was found on the floor ten paces from her bed.

I would eat a small sack lunch in the car or, weather permitting, at a picnic table in front of the building. For an hour or so I would reminisce and think. Then I would drive back home, always arriving in the late afternoon or early evening. It was the one day of the year I could feel calm and at peace.

Not long ago I was sorting through some papers when I came across my mother's newspaper obituary. I was stunned to discover that from the beginning I had completely misremembered the actual date of my mother's death-- I was off by nearly two weeks. My mother always called me her "thick-headed" son.


----------



## Ingélou

I found out recently that my younger brother had 'remembered wrongly' about what happened when our father died. So maybe it was a sort of self-protection by your brain, rather than being thick-headed?
:tiphat: Be that as it may, you honoured her memory.


----------



## Kopachris

On the one hand, I have been leaking snot for the last five days. On the other hand, I just bought my first car yesterday!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Never got my presentation / Job interview done due to an ongoing family medical emergency involving my daughter.
(I've been lucky enough to have it deferred till next week.)
Hopefully all will be resolved in a positive fashion before then. Really makes you realise priorities in life when your children are ill!


----------



## Figleaf

^^ Hope she gets better soon Magnetic Ghost. Kids' illnesses are so worrying, especially when they are very young.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks figleaf 
Terrifying really. And you just feel so completely helpless.


----------



## Ingélou

Best wishes also from Taggart & me for a quick & full recovery for your child, Magnetic Ghost. We can only imagine how worried you feel.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

It's terrifying, I know and understand you my friend. Wish this will pass soon and everything turn into normal.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> On the one hand, I have been leaking snot for the last five days. On the other hand, *I just bought my first car yesterday*!


With brake and accelerator adapters, I hope, Little Penguin.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you peeps for your kind messages. Just finished one of the longest days of my life. Starting at the MRI scanner and finishing with the Consultant Neurologist. And it's Good News!! 
My Daughter (10) randomly lost the sight in one eye a few days back. She was diagnosed with Optic Neuritis but there was a big question mark over what caused it - with possiblities including MS. So after Lumbar Punctures, umpteem blood tests and scans we are here.
She is responding well to steroid treatment and all indications are now that this is a clinically isolated incident and not indicative of anything nasty.
Relief and Joy all round - Although we still have a few tests outstanding and sight not yet back to normal - there is grounds for optimism now


----------



## Guest

If I recall correctly, I've had no contact with you on this forum MG (one can't talk to everybody, no time!) but I'm very happy for you indeed!


----------



## JACE

That's FANTASTIC news, MG. I'm so glad to hear that your daughter's test results were good.


----------



## Jos

Glad to hear the good news, MG.
Hopefuly her sight recovers completely and future tests are okay. 
Best wishes,

Jos


----------



## PeteW

Yes, glad to hear that really good news!


----------



## Albert7

I just updated my iPhone to 8.2 and happy that it runs smoother than ever.


----------



## Wood

Albert7 said:


> I just updated my iPhone to 8.2 and happy that it runs smoother than ever.


After what has gone before, this post is just incredible!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks again for all the messages of support. I'm not normally given to public confessionals. I was just so relieved and happy yesterday I wanted to share. It means a lot that people have been moved to comment and offer me their sympathy and support.
:tiphat:
I'll go back to enthusing about my random music listening now.


----------



## GreenMamba

Wood said:


> After what has gone before, this post is just incredible!


People don't always read the most recent posts before adding a new one to this thread.


----------



## clavichorder

My piano jury performance was reasonable. I feel relieved now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was my mom's birthday, so it was just her, my dad and I having brunch at home, giving gifts, etc. I drank quite a bit of champagne (man, it surprises me every time), and I felt nicely settled when Glazunov appeared with his Violin Concerto on the radio in the kitchen. _Very funny,_ Ghost Lover, very funny. Hardly surprising. This was the first time he ever showed up with alcohol in _my _system though LOL! I looked at my mom and said, "Guess who's here to say happy birthday!" and she was able to guess by now because she's been with me a lot when this happens. She likes Glazunov, though not nearly to my level. Anyhow, I felt like he was welcoming me home for Spring Break too. He seems to do that a lot, either the day of arrival or the day after.

It's not just a series of coincidences (about 100 or so) that have lasted for 7 years. It's just a way of life. I can imagine him "showing up" a good deal more this year, thanks to the nice local radio announcers.


----------



## clavichorder

^
Maybe you have an admirer at the radio station, catering to your love for Glazunov? Ever considered that? I'm just joking...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> ^
> Maybe you have an admirer at the radio station, catering to your love for Glazunov? Ever considered that? I'm just joking...


At my local radio station (Baltimore) all the announcers (save one) has a serious appreciation for Glazunov, and the other one is a warming skeptic who compares Glazunov to a "nice, inoffensive glass of red wine" or something like that lol. He prefers Beethoven and Mahler, not surprisingly. But I doubt they know when I come home, although they _do _know of my existence (lol on their facebook page I use to post crazy comments on purpose whenever they posted something like "Stayed tuned for Glazunov!" or similar). I figure they know just as well as I that this year is the _150th anniversary_, so they're gonna work together to really bring him to the fore. Man, I oughtta make them invite me over to do their weekly critique show of recordings, which they've done of some new Glazunov CDs but with mixed results (mainly because they pick either poor excerpts to listen to, or the whole argument arises about the music itself and not the performance)._ I'd_ show them a thing or two about listening to him well and making a good judgment on performance! The ones who were favorable to Glazunov on those weekly shows often got ostracized and became defensive, which shouldn't be the case _ever_.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Cyclone Pam is happening!
Thank goodness it's not so big as it was...


----------



## SarahNorthman

So its been a while since I've been here. I have been so busy with school. There's not much new here with me. I passed my English with an A.


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> So its been a while since I've been here. I have been so busy with school. There's not much new here with me. I passed my English with an A.


Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## SarahNorthman

PeteW said:


> Well done! Congratulations!


Thanks! Its just about maintaining my 4.0


----------



## Celloman

As of today, I have *surround sound*!! Now I can fully immerse myself with _Tristan_ whenever I want!


----------



## geralmar

Today I learned the danger in failure to pay 100% absolute attention to every word your wife says:

She: "You wish I were dead, don't you?"
Me: "Yes, dear."


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Celloman said:


> As of today, I have *surround sound*!! Now I can fully immerse myself with _Tristan_ whenever I want!


Just don't get lost in it forever. It can happen, you know.


----------



## geekfreak

to tell the truth not a lot as I've lost my employment again, so its been a lets send out the CV everywhere. are well that's life sometimes. ok I`m in need of stimulating book or music...


----------



## Albert7

I got my second part time job (in addition to computer server maintenance) starting up in 2 weeks and so excited!  I look forward to generating some more revenue for the household and also a few more classical albums under the belt


----------



## Albert7

Debating whether or not to get into bed early but lots of interesting stuff going on. And my dad is addicted to those late night British mystery shows.


----------



## PeteW

Albert7 said:


> Debating whether or not to get into bed early but lots of interesting stuff going on. And my dad is addicted to those late night British mystery shows.


Which shows does he like in particular?


----------



## science

I'm in a coffee shop in the building where I work, pretty much downtown Seoul, and there's a white guy here who I'm sure is a famous academic of some sort - economist, philosopher, scientist, historian, something.... I know I've seen lectures by him. I just can't think who he is!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

It's getting very near to Nōrooz, The New Year in Persia, the very ancient celebration for the season turning and the first day of Spring. Happy Nōrooz (or as we say in Persia Nōrooz Pirooz ) to all the people who - still - believe in 'Good Thoughts, Good Words and Good Deeds' as the great Zoroaster wished for us! :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Re picture 2: is jumping over a fire part of the celebration?


----------



## Albert7

Just found out my separated wife is dating somebody else today. I can't wait to get divorced soon. And definitely no dating for me for a long time.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kivimees said:


> Re picture 2: is jumping over a fire part of the celebration?


It's called Châhârshanbe Suri (Châhârshanbe=Wednesday and Sur=light) and It happens on the last Wednesday eve before Nōrooz... People believe that jumping over a fire can keep illness away and bring us health, warmth and energy for living. In the past there was such a beautiful reunion of the family and friends with dance and music, and people used to say: "zardi-ye man az toh, sorkhi-ye toh az man" (= [O holy fire] my yellowness is yours, your redness is mine) while jumping over the fire, which allegorical means the same mentioned concept... Though today it has been turned more into a sort of stupid crackle playing rather than a ceremony, many elements from the original ancient feast still are presented...

See here for more.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Again, I wish all TC members health and happiness in the new year and particularly MagneticGhost daughter... :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Il_Penseroso said:


> It's called Châhârshanbe Suri (Châhârshanbe=Wednesday and Sur=light) and It happens on the last Wednesday eve before Nōrooz... People believe that jumping over a fire can keep illness away and bring us health, warmth and energy for living. In the past there was such a beautiful reunion of the family and friends with dance and music, and people used to say: "zardi-ye man az toh, sorkhi-ye toh az man" (= [O holy fire] my yellowness is yours, your redness is mine) while jumping over the fire, which allegorical means the same mentioned concept... Though today it has been turned more into a sort of stupid crackle playing rather than a ceremony, many elements from the original ancient feast still are presented...


How interesting! We also have a jump-over-the-fire as part of our Jaanipäev (Midsummer) celebrations in June. The challenge here is to remain sober enough to be sure to clear the fire. :lol:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kivimees said:


> How interesting! We also have a jump-over-the-fire as part of our Jaanipäev (Midsummer) celebrations in June. The challenge here is to remain sober enough to be sure to clear the fire. :lol:


Same here! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Albert7 said:


> Just found out my separated wife is dating somebody else today. I can't wait to get divorced soon. And definitely no dating for me for a long time.


Not nice. You must be feeling very raw. Sympathies.


----------



## Albert7

Ingélou said:


> Not nice. You must be feeling very raw. Sympathies.


Yeah. I feel like locking myself at home for a few weeks and just listening to music all day long.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Albert7 said:


> Yeah. I feel like locking myself at home for a few weeks and just listening to music all day long.


I have been heartbroken and ruined before so I totally understand you... listening to music is the best cure in this cause, but sometimes try also to hang out with good trusty friends. I wholeheartedly hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm with my lovely daughter Izzy at her house and it is so fun being with her. Lots of hugs from her. And she's going to be big girl soon.

She turns 2 years old this Sunday. So excited .


----------



## Guest

Gosh, could this be a scam email that I received today? It's so well written that it's hard to tell...



Dear Customer:

For security reason we notice that your your online banking Acco unt need to be updated in our new sec urity system database. Please understand that without promptly update your account may be discontinued or suspend in our new database.

To get started Login to update here

Sincerely

Customer Service

© 2015 JPMorgan Chase & Co.


----------



## Posie

I am recovering from the worst cold I have ever had, and feel so loopy that a stranger would think I am drunk.


----------



## hpowders

Posie said:


> I am recovering from the worst cold I have ever had, and feel so loopy that a stranger would think I am drunk.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Celloman

I can now listen to anything from the internet on my surround sound system.

That includes virtually every recording of _Tristan und Isolde_...


----------



## Posie

Celloman said:


> I can now listen to anything from the internet on my surround sound system.
> 
> That includes virtually every recording of _Tristan und Isolde_...


That sounds like an out-of-body experience. I'm jealous.


----------



## Albert7

Went to the library and froze to death in a T-shirt. I never can predict the weather.


----------



## ptr

Nothing, nada, niente!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

I start my part-time job tomorrow... and divorce papers are coming soon.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Albert7 said:


> Went to the library and froze to death in a T-shirt. I never can predict the weather.


Well, It's the Spring!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I went to a recital that included performances of gaspard de la Nuit and rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, however, I missed gaspard because I was having a bad hair day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert tomorrow, 1st flute in Elgar Cockaigne Overture, 2nd flute in Tchaikovsky Romeo & Juliet Overture. It's about as close to playing Glazunov on any program I think, especially the Elgar. ^_^

Also, I've successfully got Glazunov to filter into my unconscious, I've had several dreams concerning him in the last few weeks. Last night was an unusual one where I never actually saw him (like in person) but I was looking at photographs (film??) that _he _took of being by a river, and in the dream I actually went to that river and stood at the spots that he took the pictures. The historical photos blended into my mind's eye so that I felt like I was actually seeing those places over 100 years ago, and not in the present. Was an interesting dream, particularly by how beautiful it was. An ecstatic, nostalgic sort of feeling the whole time. One place I was standing on the balcony of a house on a hill that was looking down into a small bay that had a small town by it. In the old photograph the houses had brown roofs, and in the contemporary world they were red. There was a big rock formation in the middle of the bay, maybe 100 feet tall, also really beautiful, that changed for neither era. Likely this was a "Russian" place in my mind, a town that was by a river that led into the Baltic Sea, but probably there's nothing like it for real.


----------



## Lunasong

Stupid hormones, not mine...










A male cardinal has been bonking my bedroom window for at least the last two weeks.


----------



## Guest

Phase II (not sure how many it will take...) of my attempt to conquer my fear of flying began on Wednesday. (The horrific German plane crashed weighed heavily on my mind since it occurred the day before, as you might imagine...). Phase I was a 60 minute flight to LA in January. This one was a 90 minute flight to Seattle. Saw a great concert by the Seattle Symphony--Thomas Dausgaard conducted Sibelius' Symphony No. 5, 6, and 7--they were magnificent. Next is Vegas (for my wife's birthday), then possibly Chicago. Eventually I want to be able to fly to Europe.


----------



## clavichorder

Just returned home from my first trip to San Francisco! Fascinating place.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hello lovlies! I know I havent been around much. Life ya know? And its all good for once! I will be joining the rowing team next year so I am getting in shape for that now! I am so excited! And the following spring I will be doing a year abroad in the UK for school! The University of Hertfordshire is our sister school and so it is much more cost effective to go there. Regardless I am sure I am going to love it and not want to come back home! There I will be on the rowing team as well. All in all life is good! I have also, a few weeks back changed my major to English. The paralegal stuff just isn't for me. English on the other hand I have always loved. I am hoping to get into copy editing. But I am going for education as well. I am just taking life a day at a time mostly. How has everyone here been?


----------



## Yoshi

In 2 weeks I'm supposed to fly to the mainland for an audition and I'm freaking out because I developed a terrible phobia of flying in this past year. It's so annoying when a phobia is in the way of your professional/academic life and I know I should probably get help. I know I'll end up getting in the plane anyway but it will be a horrible time. I get really stressed out and on the verge of a panic attack during the entire flight.


----------



## superhorn

I got bifocal glasses one week ago, and they
are helping me see better after my three laser surgeries to fix my torn retina . My eye doctor says I'm developing a cataract and it will have to be removed sometime in the near future , but this is nowhere near as dofficul;t as the surgery for a torn retina . I still make a lot of mistakes at the
computer keyboard and have to correct so many things I write . For example, when I mean to write "the Bible, ", I
write "The Boble ". I guess this is an alternate version of the Bible !


----------



## science

I just discovered zubaz pants. Do I need zubaz pants?


----------



## kishi

Currently dying trying to learn anatomy and biochemistry while getting distracted and procrastinating looking at pretty violins.


----------



## PeteW

kishi said:


> Currently dying trying to learn anatomy and biochemistry while getting distracted and procrastinating looking at pretty violins.


Does this imply a medical degree in progress?


----------



## clavichorder

I picked a fantastic day to sincerely ask for a job interview. This is no april fools. Now I await the response via email.


----------



## kishi

PeteW said:


> Does this imply a medical degree in progress?


Not quite. More researcher than doctor.


----------



## Sloe

I will go on a trip to visit a girl tomorrow.
I hope it will go well.


----------



## PeteW

kishi said:


> Not quite. More researcher than doctor.


Sounds v interesting (esp the anatomy), could lead to all sortls of things.
Hope you find that Stradivarius.


----------



## kishi

PeteW said:


> Sounds v interesting (esp the anatomy), could lead to all sortls of things.
> Hope you find that Stradivarius.


It's very interesting indeed. If only I was better at studying.
I don't think I can even afford to look at Strads.


----------



## Wood

I have a heavy chest cold and I'm exhausted. The water has been off all day as a pipe from the Main has burst. The plumbers have dug a big hole but scarpered five hours ago.

My wallet has been missing since yesterday. It contains £150 and all my cards.

Later, I shall be making Pheasant Soup.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm feeling very sad lately. I haven't gotten into a single grad school except for my own school. It's not that I feel like a failure, I feel like I've been marginalized somehow, ill-judged. I have no regrets in the grad school process, I played my best at each audition. But why wouldn't anyone _believe _in me? Well, I'm on waitlist to one conservatory, so we'll see what happens in the next few weeks. But... if that doesn't open up, I'm really not sure I want to stay here. I might defer and reapply. Those are my true feelings right now.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> I have a heavy chest cold and I'm exhausted. The water has been off all day as a pipe from the Main has burst. The plumbers have dug a big hole but scarpered five hours ago.
> 
> My wallet has been missing since yesterday. It contains £150 and all my cards.
> 
> Later, I shall be making Pheasant Soup.


Hope you feel better soon and everything gets sorted out. Pheasant soup sounds delicious!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Went ice skating today, had a lot of fun before landing on the ice face forward, and hitting the ice with precisely that spot where I kept the key to my locker in my jeans pocket. Got one big bruise and a couple more places that simply hurt. No more ice skating in the next few days, but at least I will have time to watch a lot of video tutorials - something I should have done before, not afterwards...


----------



## Guest

Just had a lovely break in Bath, as ever.

Only downside was the discovery the classical music shop has closed.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/01/calamity-best-classical-cd-store-has-gone-bust/


----------



## Chrythes

I didn't receive a loan to pay for University's first year's tuition fee. Now I have to work and pay the whole sum, 9000 pounds, out of my own pocket. So now I am living in the UK, working in some chicken factory in a city named the Lithuanian city of the UK. In total I've worked there for 5 days so far and I got depressed on the first day. I have no idea how people actually work in these jobs for years. It all feels so pointless and desperate. There are no prospects in working there. You don't gain any useful skills or knowledge. You don't gain anything to make your life more worthwhile, more interesting, more intriguing. This is a dead path to self realization. I think I am finally starting to realize why a degree is useful. Just for the possibilities it provides for one's future is worthwhile to acquire.


----------



## Sloe

Chrythes said:


> I didn't receive a loan to pay for University's first year's tuition fee. Now I have to work and pay the whole sum, 9000 pounds, out of my own pocket. So now I am living in the UK, working in some chicken factory in a city named the Lithuanian city of the UK. In total I've worked there for 5 days so far and I got depressed on the first day. I have no idea how people actually work in these jobs for years. It all feels so pointless and desperate. There are no prospects in working there. You don't gain any useful skills or knowledge. You don't gain anything to make your life more worthwhile, more interesting, more intriguing. This is a dead path to self realization. I think I am finally starting to realize why a degree is useful. Just for the possibilities it provides for one's future is worthwhile to acquire.


If I had to pay 9000 pounds to study at the university for one year I would have never considered study at the university. Maybe it would have been good anyway.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm feeling very sad lately. I haven't gotten into a single grad school except for my own school. It's not that I feel like a failure, I feel like I've been marginalized somehow, ill-judged. I have no regrets in the grad school process, I played my best at each audition. But why wouldn't anyone _believe _in me? Well, I'm on waitlist to one conservatory, so we'll see what happens in the next few weeks. But... if that doesn't open up, I'm really not sure I want to stay here. I might defer and reapply. Those are my true feelings right now.


If I remember correctly what you said earlier, the school you're waitlisted for is an extremely good one. So we're all crossing our fingers for you Huilu!


----------



## Chrythes

Sloe said:


> If I had to pay 9000 pounds to study at the university for one year I would have never considered study at the university. Maybe it would have been good anyway.


This is the price you have to pay if you want to study in the UK. The tuition fees are all the same everywhere here. Usually people receive a loan with very good conditions to pay it back. If I am not mistaken you have to make over 25,000 a year to start paying it back, and then it's only around 8 pounds a month. If you don't get a job that pays that much in 15 years the loan is written off. All in all, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Kopachris

Chrythes said:


> I didn't receive a loan to pay for University's first year's tuition fee. Now I have to work and pay the whole sum, 9000 pounds, out of my own pocket. So now I am living in the UK, working in some chicken factory in a city named the Lithuanian city of the UK. In total I've worked there for 5 days so far and I got depressed on the first day. I have no idea how people actually work in these jobs for years. It all feels so pointless and desperate. There are no prospects in working there. You don't gain any useful skills or knowledge. You don't gain anything to make your life more worthwhile, more interesting, more intriguing. This is a dead path to self realization. I think I am finally starting to realize why a degree is useful. Just for the possibilities it provides for one's future is worthwhile to acquire.


$13,500 per year is about par for the US. Many who choose to pursue that have no choice but to take out loans at exorbitant interest rates which can't be nullified by bankruptcy.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm feeling very sad lately. I haven't gotten into a single grad school except for my own school. It's not that I feel like a failure, I feel like I've been marginalized somehow, ill-judged. I have no regrets in the grad school process, I played my best at each audition. *But why wouldn't anyone believe in me?* Well, I'm on waitlist to one conservatory, so we'll see what happens in the next few weeks. But... if that doesn't open up, I'm really not sure I want to stay here. I might defer and reapply. Those are my true feelings right now.


Uugh, I know how you feel. I hope you get accepted and Good Luck!


----------



## Cheyenne

My Hohner Special 20 and Seydel Blues Sessions harmonicas have been delayed, and most of my others are in strange keys or have broken reeds, so I am without harmonica to play! Time to do some transcribing then.. My hands are tired from all this typing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My paralegal class is killing my brain. I hate it. Cant wait till it ends.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Here's something that happened in my life.






A memory I will treasure forever. It's scary how little I've changed in 4 years.


----------



## LancsMan

I'm having a bit of a sulk because whilst yesterday and today have been great weather over most of the UK, my part of Lancashire has remained stubbornly grey! Ah well at least it's supposed to improve here later in the week - when hopefully most people are back at work and I can enjoy a quiet hike. The joys of being early retired!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Recovering from a headache, the kind that makes you sleepy and goes on an off throughout the day.


----------



## kishi

I caught a cold and feeling a bit under the weather. 
Going to have to power through revision until I get better!
On a happier note, my family went bowling yesterday and I won with 111 points


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Just had a lovely break in Bath, as ever.
> 
> Only downside was the discovery the classical music shop has closed.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2015/01/calamity-best-classical-cd-store-has-gone-bust/


Too bad. R.I.P.

I made the effort to visit this shop four years ago, but our tour bus guide (Windsor Castle, Bath, Stonehenge) told me he'd heard it was closed. I suppose it was during the shop's eventual relocation across the street.

Not all was lost. On that holiday, I visited Gramex in London twice. Mahvellous previously-enjoyed CM CD place, that.

I suppose a previously-enjoyed aka used CM CD business model wasn't workable in high-rent touristry Bath. :tiphat:


----------



## PeteW

Aah - that particular sound, that particular feeling when the piano has been freshly tuned.
Order and and beauty have been restored....


----------



## Vaneyes

I won the lottery! $10.


----------



## Jos

Thankfully back on terra firma Eindhoven.
Went on a "therapeutical" flight to Lisbon with a very good friend who is a captain on a 737. I suffer from fear of flying, not to the extent that I realy panic or get beside myself but definitely a knot in my stomach and feelings of anxiety. Very unpleasant, and I have to go to New York in less than a month. 
It went well, thanks to my friend and the very friendly copilot and stewardesses. They looked after me very well. Sitting in a cockpit is very different from the cabin. It went okay-ish, but there were moments of unease and sweaty palms. 
Conversation with the two pilots helped a lot. Getting some info on what is happening and how systems work did me some good.
I doubt that I will ever be a big enthousiast regarding flying, but I think it's been a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## PeteW

Jos said:


> Thankfully back on terra firma Eindhoven.
> Went on a "therapeutical" flight to Lisbon with a very good friend who is a captain on a 737. I suffer from fear of flying, not to the extent that I realy panic or get beside myself but definitely a knot in my stomach and feelings of anxiety. Very unpleasant, and I have to go to New York in less than a month.
> It went well, thanks to my friend and the very friendly copilot and stewardesses. They looked after me very well. Sitting in a cockpit is very different from the cabin. It went okay-ish, but there were moments of unease and sweaty palms.
> Conversation with the two pilots helped a lot. Getting some info on what is happening and how systems work did me some good.
> I doubt that I will ever be a big enthousiast regarding flying, but I think it's been a worthwhile exercise.


My mum has absolute total fear of flying, and interestingly recently told me that the only thing which helped in any way was to be in the cockpit (on one occasion she was invited in when the stewards saw how frightened she was).


----------



## Albert7

Last week I raised about $4000 in donations at my day job at Ballet West.  Very proud moment.

My 2 year old daughter called me on her mommy's cell phone last Friday. How she managed to dial the number (or maybe mommy dialed it for her) was very impressive. The conversation was good.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm selling my apartment. Today I just signed a contract with a real estate agent. And I need to find a new place to buy. I'm moving sometime in the future. When I move all depends on when I can sell this place, and find a new one. The real estate market here in Vancouver is very expensive. So it's a mind boggling amount of money. I've never sold property, only purchased. 

Why move? I've been here 14 years, I want a change. My apartment complex is getting old. I don't drive and I want something more convenient for public transit. I have got all the value out of this place I can get, I should buy a newer place that will increase in value more than my current place.


----------



## Albert7

Today I got 9 renewals for Ballet West. I don't know whether it is due to the windy weather outside but somehow everyone wants to come to the ballet.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

It's _freezing_ here...


----------



## GhenghisKhan

So I went over my minutes last month and had to pay a stupid amount. 

Nooooo they said. Ghenghis Khan, you need to have a cell phone. They said. 
It'll be fun, they said. Everyone has a cell phone nowadays, they said. 
It's hard to reach you. they said, 

No, e-mail is too cumbersome they said, 

screw cell phones and social medias. They can all go to hell.


----------



## Albert7

My lovely daughter all happy


----------



## GreenMamba

GhenghisKhan said:


> So I went over my minutes last month and had to pay a stupid amount.
> 
> Nooooo they said. *Ghenghis Khan, you need to have a cell phone.* They said.
> It'll be fun, they said. Everyone has a cell phone nowadays, they said.
> It's hard to reach you. they said,


Wait, your name is really Genghis Khan? Any relation to the Mongol Emperor?


----------



## Sonata

Albert7 said:


> My lovely daughter all happy


What a cutie! How old us she? I remember you said her name is Izzy. My 2.5 year old daughter is an Izzy too! (Isabelle)


----------



## Guest

I had a brutal kidney stone attack yesterday. My doctor gave me a shot of morphine, which didn't even phase the pain. At times it got so bad that I nearly vomited. I must have passed it or it migrated to a better place since I have no pain today (other than a little residual soreness over my left kidney area.) I don't recommend getting any.


----------



## Kopachris

Ouch, Kontrapunctus. I can't imagine how painful passing a kidney stone must be.

In my own news, I got in a fight a few months ago and I just now found out someone recorded it and put it on YouTube:






(Just kidding. )


----------



## Albert7

Sonata said:


> What a cutie! How old us she? I remember you said her name is Izzy. My 2.5 year old daughter is an Izzy too! (Isabelle)


Izzy just turned 2 on March 22nd . She is my doll .


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> I had a brutal kidney stone attack yesterday. My doctor gave me a shot of morphine, which didn't even phase the pain. At times it got so bad that I nearly vomited. I must have passed it or it migrated to a better place since I have no pain today (other than a little residual soreness over my left kidney area.) I don't recommend getting any.


I actually cringed while reading that. Hope I never experience such pain.

The MD couldn't give you another shot? I would've signed on the dotted line and taken seconds.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> I actually cringed while reading that. Hope I never experience such pain.
> 
> The MD couldn't give you another shot? I would've signed on the dotted line and taken seconds.


He didn't offer and I didn't ask! I'm beginning to wonder if I only received the anti-nausea medication. He said I'd be getting both since I was feeling a bit nauseated at that point. I suppose it's possible the two drugs were mixed. I'll write him and find out.


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> I had a brutal kidney stone attack yesterday. My doctor gave me a shot of morphine, which didn't even phase the pain. At times it got so bad that I nearly vomited. I must have passed it or it migrated to a better place since I have no pain today (other than a little residual soreness over my left kidney area.) I don't recommend getting any.


Sympathy!

Trouble with morphine etc is that they can make you nauseous as well so you do need anti-nausea medicine to cope with thar never mind what the pain is doing to you.

Glad to hear you're better.


----------



## Ingélou

I hope the problem has gone and that you never have such an experience again, Kontrapunctus.


----------



## Guest

Thank you! I'm fine now.


----------



## Vaneyes

I won the lottery again! $10.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> I won the lottery again! $10.


So what's your lifetime net? Is it red or black?


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> So what's your lifetime net? Is it red or black?


Thanks for asking.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hey there all! How are you all doing? well I hope! So I'm still doing the school thing. Thank goodness the semester is almost over. I have two weeks and then its back to hitting the grindstone. This coming fall I will be taking Latin.....wish me luck everyone. Now I am not too open about this goal of mine, but since I have met nothing but wonderful and supportive people here I am a little more comfortable putting it out there. It has been brought to my attention by a number of individuals, when they hear that I am studying abroad for a year that I should apply to Cambridge for my masters in English literature. I am a little nervous, and am still struggling with my confidence in that area. But the never ending support from my friends has been so wonderful. And it has helped in that area a lot. I have a meeting on Tuesday with the undergrad adviser for my field of study to hammer out a plan to make this happen. I figure, if I'm going to try I am going to give it 110%. Like people keep telling me, whats the worst they can say? No, but they can also say Yes. So I'm sticking to that train of thought. Lets see what happens!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beautiful weather today!

And sadness in my soul.

Opera tonight! I play in 2 mini-operas for the next week, one every other day. So, tonight is Menotti "The Maid and the Thief" where I play piccolo, and the other for later is Rossini "Opportunity Makes a Thief" where I play 1st flute. Crime and Punishment is the theme for the opera series. The other 3rd opera production which I'm not in is Ravel's "L'enfant et les sortilèges" which I saw through at dress rehearsal a few nights ago, and it's fabulous! I'm glad to have heard it.

Well, since I haven't gotten any call-back from my wait-list, I will have to presume that it won't open for me, or at least not any time soon. I'm going to have to take a year off and reapply for Grad School. >_< I really _really _don't want to have to go through that all over again, I feel burnt out from the FIRST time...  At least I won't have to stay at my school, which is a huge relief.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Hey there all! How are you all doing? well I hope! So I'm still doing the school thing. Thank goodness the semester is almost over. I have two weeks and then its back to hitting the grindstone. This coming fall I will be taking Latin.....wish me luck everyone. Now I am not too open about this goal of mine, but since I have met nothing but wonderful and supportive people here I am a little more comfortable putting it out there. It has been brought to my attention by a number of individuals, when they hear that I am studying abroad for a year that I should apply to Cambridge for my masters in English literature. I am a little nervous, and am still struggling with my confidence in that area. But the never ending support from my friends has been so wonderful. And it has helped in that area a lot. I have a meeting on Tuesday with the undergrad adviser for my field of study to hammer out a plan to make this happen. I figure, if I'm going to try I am going to give it 110%. Like people keep telling me, whats the worst they can say? No, but they can also say Yes. So I'm sticking to that train of thought. Lets see what happens!


Bona fortuna Latinis litteris tuis.


----------



## LancsMan

Well today has been very pleasant - clear blue skies in Lancashire - so I had a pleasant stroll on the banks of the River Ribble. 

Ah spring in England can be wonderful - but it's a bit hit and miss. 

I'm booked in to cottage in Coniston in the English Lake District for a week starting Friday coming, but as the forecast for the early part of the week is so promising I think I'll get my tent out and head up there early. Mind you the nights can still be pretty chilly at this time of year so I better take my warmest sleeping bag.


----------



## clavichorder

I've been feeling a little lost for a stretch of a few weeks. I have been fairly socially active, the usual stuff, and yet I only have one class in community college right now, and a weekly spanish class. I was in a math class but I dropped out, not feeling up to it, strangely unmotivated and just sick of being at this community college. My thoughts are taking an annoyingly philosophical turn and something needs to be done about that. Sometimes I can occupy myself with projects that go into developing skills that will be good for a lifetime, but other times I am just wasting time. 

I have a plan though. I am looking to fill out a job application for interning at the public library. This is a three day or less a week thing, and then I'd try to get a gig working at a coffee shop or something part time to supplement that. I would love to start having an income, but its just so hard to get my foot in the door. And I am so close to getting my transfer degree. I was closer, but I dropped that math class...I hope that wasn't unconscious self sabotage.

And then, I'm feeling pressure because at 23, I have never been independent. I would love to go to a Spanish speaking country and practice spanish, live there for a little while, maybe finish a bachelors degree or something. But all this may have to wait till I am out of community college. I suppose I shouldn't let such exciting plans of personal growth and adventure deter me from getting a job here and potentially moving out and living with roomates no? 

But also, I need to make sure my mental health stays sufficiently accounted for, that I don't get depressed or thinking weirdly. I hate having to worry about that, but I've been down that road before and would like to never go there again. Ugh...

An exciting thing, pertaining to my prospective internship at the library though: an insight occurred me a few weeks ago that I might enjoy being a librarian. I've sat with it for a while, and though I haven't pursued any research on it, it feels like a good thought, and perhaps when I get to the higher stages of my college career, I can study information technology. Its a thing that will get me a job, will make money, and I could tolerate it! Much more secure prospect than many things I have previously thought of.

Anyway, I just wanted to update here in this thread. I was feeling a little down and not sure what to do with myself at the moment, but I guess I'll get on with it now.


----------



## Albert7

Researching ways to make lady friends but not much luck... most of the people who I know that listen to classical music and jazz are all guys!

Either that or all of the ladies who enjoy classical music are either married or not living in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> Stupid hormones, not mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A male cardinal has been bonking my bedroom window for at least the last two weeks.


Same window, DIFFERENT BIRD...
Now it's a robin.


----------



## Kivimees

clavichorder said:


> An exciting thing, pertaining to my prospective internship at the library though: an insight occurred me a few weeks ago that I might enjoy being a librarian. I've sat with it for a while, and though I haven't pursued any research on it, it feels like a good thought, and perhaps when I get to the higher stages of my college career, I can study information technology. Its a thing that will get me a job, will make money, and I could tolerate it! Much more secure prospect than many things I have previously thought of.


Some of my favourite people are librarians.


----------



## Manok

I finished my last math course for my degree! yay me! Ok, so not yet, but it will be fini after three more weeks.


----------



## Kopachris

Going to Vegas for comic con tomorrow. First road trip in my first car. So excited.


----------



## Figleaf

Kopachris said:


> Going to Vegas for comic con tomorrow. First road trip in my first car. So excited.


I'm quite envious, and congratulations on your first car! I'm not into comics and stuff myself (I'm an old fogey ) but if you are, it seems like a lot of fun and a fantastic way to meet like-minded people. Yesterday on the bus I was chatting to a lovely eighteen year old girl who is a talented digital artist, and as we looked at examples of her work on her phone we were commiserating about growing up in a conservative small town when you're a bit different (I've got twenty years on her, but it seems Tring hasn't changed!) and she told me, among other things, of how she had met her new girlfriend at Comic Con in London. It's great how it's possible for people with niche interests to meet up these days, both online and in real life. I'm sure you will have lots of fun!


----------



## science

I have a favorite 5th-grader right now. When I first met him last fall, he was planning to set a world record for making the most dots on pieces of paper with a marker. One day when I came into the classroom he was tapping away with a marker, putting a bunch of dots on the whiteboard; I asked what he was doing and he replied, completely serious, "Practicing." A few weeks ago, I showed him an Epic Meal Time video, and then he brought a bottle of Nutella to the classroom intending to use it as mortar to build a wall of Big Macs. Inspired by their calorie counts, he asked how long it would take to eat 5 million calories. I'm actually starting to be a little afraid of telling him things.


----------



## Morimur

I had some tea and biscuits for breakfast!


----------



## Ingélou

Kivimees said:


> Some of my favourite people are librarians.


Moi aussi!
At odd times in my life when I couldn't get a teaching job I did temporary stints as a library assistant. I loved it, particularly cataloguing new books for the history collection in an education library.

Hope you find out what's right for you, clavichorder - good luck!


----------



## Vaneyes

Librarians play hard. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kopachris said:


> Going to Vegas for comic con tomorrow. First road trip in my first car. So excited.


Have fun, Little Penguin. Remember, no hitchhikers.


----------



## Lunasong

I caught my cat's butt on fire with a candle yesterday. Luckily I put it out quickly and no harm done to either cat or residence. What happened is I had a candle burning here at my computer desk whilst working, the cat tried to walk on the keyboard, and I backed her up and she went right into the candle. It was a scary moment.


----------



## Ingélou

Lunasong said:


> I caught my cat's butt on fire with a candle yesterday. Luckily I put it out quickly and no harm done to either cat or residence. What happened is I had a candle burning here at my computer desk whilst working, the cat tried to walk on the keyboard, and I backed her up and she went right into the candle. It was a scary moment.


Glad your cat was okay. It's easily done. The same thing happened to me years ago with a candle on my dressing table. The cat didn't catch fire, but there was a horrible smell of singed tail-fur.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The world premiere of my Sinfonia Concertante has been organised to take place some days before the 10th of September...which I didn't foresee. I had a session going through the score with the head of music at my school who is going to conduct the work and found out it will be played in a concert we are doing at Castlemaine (about 1.5 hours north of Melbourne I think) of a shortened version of the concert at the Melbourne Recital Centre. 

Recently I had a lovely time with my girlfriend celebrating her 18th birthday! Over the last year I had been composing for her a series of six miniatures for cello (her instrument) and guitar (my instrument) and for her birthday I had the whole set bound together in a book (the final copy of the score as well as scans of the manuscripts at the back) for her, and a dedication page written in Spanish (her first language). I'm coping not too badly with grammar, but I need to pay a bit more attention to word order in sentences. :lol:

We went to a restaurant, ate laksa together, talked about music, food etc. for a much longer time than it felt. All in all, it was a fantastic day which I'll never forget.


----------



## Ingélou

All sounds fab, CoAG - nice to see you posting again. :tiphat:
Have a nice week ahead.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm in the middle of a health revolution.  I'm a type two diabetic. I went to the doctor in December and my A1C was 7.2, which was kind of high. The doctor wanted to put me on a second medication (I'm already on Metformin) but I don't want that. So I started watching what I ate, focusing on the number of calories I consume. I've also taken to walking and running every day. There's a small park just down the road from me. Five laps around equals one mile. I'm now up to 16 laps, just over three miles. I run the first lap, then walk a few, then run a lap, walk a few, finishing the last lap with a run. Up to today I'd managed to run 4 laps in total, never consecutively.

Until today.

I ran the first lap as usual, walked a few, ran one then walked a few. Once I got to my ninth lap I ran and then continued running for the tenth lap. Then I went back to walking. I also ran the last two laps. So today I ran a total of six laps, a personal best. As well as running two laps consecutively twice. I'm happy with the way my fitness is slowly coming up.

My fasting sugar is also much better. Down from averaging around 120 where it was in December. The last two weeks I've averaged in the upper 70's to the low 80's. 

Doctors are too quick to rush to prescribe more medication. Sometimes all that's needed is a change of lifestyle. I've also lost 17 lbs in the past five months.


----------



## violadude

After nearly 5 years of having a long distance relationship with my girlfriend (visiting her in Australia when I could), today she got her US visa so she can finally come here and we can have be together in a more permanent situation. I'm so happy today


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Date of first rehearsal of my Sinfonia Concertante with orchestra: 16th of June. Performance at Castlemaine town hall on the 29th of August and at the Melbourne Recital Centre on the 10th of September. Plenty of time to rehearse and prepare on top of a very busy year of school!



violadude said:


> After nearly 5 years of having a long distance relationship with my girlfriend (visiting her in Australia when I could), today she got her US visa so she can finally come here and we can have be together in a more permanent situation. I'm so happy today


That is fantastic to hear!  I guess you'll be living together now? :3


----------



## Kopachris

Kopachris said:


> Going to Vegas for comic con tomorrow. First road trip in my first car. So excited.


Had fun. Bought an ocarina. Need new shoes.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> After nearly 5 years of having a long distance relationship with my girlfriend (visiting her in Australia when I could), today she got her US visa so she can finally come here and we can have be together in a more permanent situation. I'm so happy today


Great news, VD. All the best. :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

violadude said:


> After nearly 5 years of having a long distance relationship with my girlfriend (visiting her in Australia when I could), today she got her US visa so she can finally come here and we can have be together in a more permanent situation. I'm so happy today


I've been down that long distance relationship road. I lived in England until 2005. Then I moved to the US to be with my then girlfriend and we'll have been happily married ten years next month. Good luck and I just wanted to show you that they can work out really well.


----------



## Sonata

My firstborn, my son, has just turned 5 and will be starting kindergarten in the fall. I can't believe we've arrived to this point already!

I've been in my current job for ten months now and it is a well run office. I have a wonderful medical assistant. The work has been very challenging, some complex patients, I'm learning a lot lately and feel almost like a medical student again!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've been down that long distance relationship road. I lived in England until 2005. Then I moved to the US to be with my then girlfriend and we'll have been happily married ten years next month. Good luck and I just wanted to show you that they can work out really well.


This gives me hope! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Lunasong

I just started a Tumblr and I am really frustrated because I can't figure out how to do a LOT of stuff. I don't find it to be very intuitive to use. When I Google for help it seems like all the posts are too old to relate to what the screen looks like now. Anyway, if you are a successful Tumblr blogger and are willing to answer my questions, please PM me.


----------



## Kopachris

I'd offer to help, but Tumblr's interface confuses me too.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Kopachris said:


> I'd offer to help, but Tumblr's interface confuses me too.


I've been using it for a while and I still don't understand it either


----------



## Albert7

This Monday evening I got to be with my princess.










And life is just awesome.


----------



## LancsMan

Just returned from my trip to the English Lake District. Four nights camping (fantastic weather) followed by a week in a cottage at Coniston (weather turned colder - fresh snowfall on the mountain tops - unusual for this late in April). Enjoyable, although parking the car at the cottage was interesting - a very tight squeeze on a twisty loose and steep gravelly track between unforgiving stone walls. 

Rather overindulged in beer (and food) at many fine pubs. So that rather cancelled out the health benefits of the hiking I've been undertaking.


----------



## Guest

Did that over-indulgence include the Mason's Arms?


----------



## LancsMan

dogen said:


> Did that over-indulgence include the Mason's Arms?


Not this time! I did indulge at the Hare & Hounds at Bowland Bridge - very close to the Mason's Arms at Strawberry Bank.


----------



## Guest

Oh OK! I went a few years ago. Vaguely remember quaffing their own fruit beer; possibly a damsen porter. The details are hazy.....


----------



## SimonNZ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Date of first rehearsal of my Sinfonia Concertante with orchestra: 16th of June. Performance at Castlemaine town hall on the 29th of August and at the Melbourne Recital Centre on the 10th of September. Plenty of time to rehearse and prepare on top of a very busy year of school!


Is there any way we can or will be able to hear the work? I'd be very interested.


----------



## SarahNorthman

http://www.amazon.com/Listening-Mus...istening+to+music+7th+edition+by+craig+wright

for music theory. *cries* I'm buying it used.


----------



## Jos

Post-shower chillout with wife and children in a very nice New York appartment in a very hip spot of Manhattan. Today was the travellingday so everybody is pretty much worn out. The daughters are busy with their hair so I've got another half hour or so before we go for a pizza in the park across the street.

The flight went reasonably well. I did my trusty meditative routine that I also use before I go to the dentist, combined with two herbal pills to calm the nerves.
It was an airbus and these things are huge. They are way more stable and less affected by turbulence than those small 737's.
Still, it wasn't a picknick for me, but the food was excellent, an Indian airline, yummie, as were the stewards and stewardesses. (Excellent, not yummie...)

Not much classical listening for me this week. Just absorbing this town, enjoying it already !


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Figuring out what I'm going to do from here to the Mayweather-pacquiao fight. 

Go Pac.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm transcribing some classical pieces for hamonica, very fun work. Any recommendations are welcome. Brahms chamber works and Corelli concerti grossi have worked well so far.


----------



## Badinerie

Been a tough time for me recently , and the family. Yesterday the missus noticed how exhausted I was looking and is sending me off for a long weekend rest at the end of May. Off on the Coach to Llandudno on the 29th. Its the first time I've had this in 22 years together. I must admit its a bit scary. I havnt been anywhere myself since the 80's Lol.... What a woman!


----------



## Ingélou

How kind of your wife :tiphat: - now you have something to look forward to, and I hope you come back with your batteries recharged. 
I love North Wales - enjoy!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I am faced with the task of finding two shows or performances, concerts...whatever you want to call them to attend for my Early Music Appreciation class. I've looked into both the Lensic and Popejoy hall and the performances they have for the next month do not interest me in the slightest. Comedians don't fall under what my teacher is asking for I don't think. Where is the classical music I ask. Perhaps I should look into expanding my musical tastes.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I went to the Concertgebouw with my parents, my sister and her boyfriend last week. We went to see a concert with music by Sierra, Copland, Gershwin and Adams. They let me pick the music, so I was really nervous if they would like it; they did! I have not been to that many concerts before and this was the best performance-wise.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

First day on the job

I have to be awake and ffs I can't sleep.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My classical and instrumental playlist is my favorite these days.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Had my last lesson of my undergrad studies today, played my whole Senior Recital program through for my teacher, who sat back and wrote notes. This is the best kind of lesson lol so was I happy the last lesson was like this.

And when I left the music building and was going to the student union shortly thereafter, I saw this:










"Nevermore!" LOL :lol:


----------



## Lunasong

*Work Force Reduction*

We had a reduction at work yesterday. I was the junior member in a team of two and the senior member was let go. I don't know why I was kept and she was cut. I feel terrible about it. I don't have the knowledge base she did. I will be scrambling...

I hate being in this situation. I left a job 7 months ago because my department had dwindled(through attrition) from four to one (me) whilst the business was growing. I finally had the courage to leave (and, I believe, saved my life).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lunasong said:


> I finally had the courage to leave (and, I believe, saved my life).


This would make for a very interesting story. What was going on at the former work place? Dangerous practices?


----------



## Lunasong

Florestan said:


> This would make for a very interesting story. What was going on at the former work place? Dangerous practices?


No just the incredible stress of being the only person who scheduled the production for a 24/7 plant of 100 employees for a Fortune 500 company. The hours I worked were incredible. I did virtually nothing except work, transit, and sleep for a year (I did try to take one full day off per week).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lunasong said:


> No just the incredible stress of being the only person who scheduled the production for a 24/7 plant of 100 employees for a Fortune 500 company. The hours I worked were incredible. I did virtually nothing except work, transit, and sleep for a year (I did try to take one full day off per week).


That is a sure formula for major medical problems. Glad you found a way out.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I finally was able to order that school book for my music theory class on a great deal. And while I was at it, I noticed I have been very low on tea (my life blood) so I went to my favorite site to buy my teas and ordered some. I am excited to try the spiced apple and Earl Grey cream and a fifty bag count of the traditional earl grey. I'm so excited!!!!! Kind of lame I know, but that's me. 

In other words, we will be having a big family get together for my grandfathers birthday this coming weekend. This shall be interesting. Hopefully we can all get together peacefully to meet the new baby and enjoy drinks and BBQ.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "Nevermore!" LOL :lol:


Is there a raven I'm meant to be looking for in the photo?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SarahNorthman said:


> So I finally was able to order that school book for my music theory class on a great deal. And while I was at it, I noticed I have been very low on tea (my life blood) so I went to my favorite site to buy my teas and ordered some. I am excited to try the spiced apple and Earl Grey cream and a fifty bag count of the traditional earl grey. I'm so excited!!!!! Kind of lame I know, but that's me.
> 
> In other words, we will be having a big family get together for my grandfathers birthday this coming weekend. This shall be interesting. Hopefully we can all get together peacefully to meet the new baby and enjoy drinks and BBQ.


Hey! Tea is always exciting!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Began the very first rehearsals of the solo parts of my Sinfonia Concertante today, which was very exciting! Very positive read through of the guitar ensemble section. The other guitarists told me that they love the piece, it isn't hard and it's _very_ fun to play. 

I came out of the rehearsal feeling very excited, it was great to be able to hear the piece played with real instruments for the first time! This has been a huge project to put together and I feel the growing anticipation as the first orchestral rehearsals and the first public performance draw closer.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there a raven I'm meant to be looking for in the photo?


Not quite the same "nevermore." More like, "never again will I have to go through what I did for the last 4 years." I made a biblical joke about the rainbow.  

Anyhow! TOMORROW NIGHT, May 9 @8PM EST, I will be BROADCASTING my Senior Recital! It's a wonderful program! I'm doing this for all my friends abroad, and you are included!

Click here tomorrow when the time comes!

https://livestream.com/accounts/7629832/events/3959680

I would be delighted to share what music I'm playing with you all. Some 150th birthday celebrations (), Solo flute pieces, Jolivet's Chant de Linos, and finally the Flute Sonata by Franck (transcribed). I just had my dress rehearsal yesterday and it was fantastic, so I'm looking forward to playing for an audience.

In case you're wondering, "aw, that's 4AM my time zone so it won't work," don't worry! The event is temporary, but I will also be video-recording it, and I will put the finished product on YouTube a few days later for all to see!


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Jolivet's Chant de Linos


Wow!
A very impressive work - one of my favourites for flute. Once, I had a look at the score, and I understood I needed a lot more practice to begin working on it... But I really look forward to hearing you playing it!


----------



## cwarchc

Update, 
my eldest, has just driven 3000 kms (with 4 friends) across the outback from Cairns to Darwin in 6 days
I so wish I was doing this


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyhow! TOMORROW NIGHT, May 9 @8PM EST, I will be BROADCASTING my Senior Recital! It's a wonderful program! I'm doing this for all my friends abroad, and you are included!
> 
> Click here tomorrow when the time comes!
> 
> https://livestream.com/accounts/7629832/events/3959680
> 
> I would be delighted to share what music I'm playing with you all. Some 150th birthday celebrations (), Solo flute pieces, Jolivet's Chant de Linos, and finally the Flute Sonata by Franck (transcribed). I just had my dress rehearsal yesterday and it was fantastic, so I'm looking forward to playing for an audience.
> 
> In case you're wondering, "aw, that's 4AM my time zone so it won't work," don't worry! The event is temporary, but I will also be video-recording it, and I will put the finished product on YouTube a few days later for all to see!


Looking forward to the YouTube video!


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Not quite the same "nevermore." More like, "never again will I have to go through what I did for the last 4 years." I made a biblical joke about the rainbow.
> 
> Anyhow! TOMORROW NIGHT, May 9 @8PM EST, I will be BROADCASTING my Senior Recital! It's a wonderful program! I'm doing this for all my friends abroad, and you are included!
> 
> Click here tomorrow when the time comes!
> 
> https://livestream.com/accounts/7629832/events/3959680
> 
> I would be delighted to share what music I'm playing with you all. Some 150th birthday celebrations (), Solo flute pieces, Jolivet's Chant de Linos, and finally the Flute Sonata by Franck (transcribed). I just had my dress rehearsal yesterday and it was fantastic, so I'm looking forward to playing for an audience.
> 
> In case you're wondering, "aw, that's 4AM my time zone so it won't work," don't worry! The event is temporary, but I will also be video-recording it, and I will put the finished product on YouTube a few days later for all to see!


I was premature in congratulating you. You'll have to tell me which works I heard later, it is sounding great!


----------



## Albert7

Why are so many rap songs from the past 5 years so so lousy in production? They sound like they were banged from a cheap Casio.

Very depressed.


----------



## Albert7

Hanging out a bunch of teenagers and 20-somethings listening to rap music and they are pretty sexist. Apparently when Caucasian females are able to drop some science, they reject it like a pancake hitting a house fly upside down.

Conclusion: younger people probably are more sexist than the older folks.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> Hanging out a bunch of teenagers and 20-somethings listening to rap music and they are pretty sexist. Apparently when Caucasian females are able to drop some science, they reject it like a pancake hitting a house fly upside down.
> 
> Conclusion: younger people probably are more sexist than the older folks.


I think a better conclusion would have been "a small minority of younger people are more sexist than the older folks". Or maybe that's just in America.
Or maybe my school is just unusual.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> I think a better conclusion would have been "a small minority of younger people are more sexist than the older folks". Or maybe that's just in America.
> Or maybe my school is just unusual.


No, I think New Zealand is just a great country. I've never been, but it is just...good.

On 19 September 1893 the governor, Lord Glasgow, signed a new Electoral Act into law. As a result of this landmark legislation, New Zealand became the first self-governing country in the world in which all women had the right to vote in parliamentary elections.
http://www.nzhistory.net.nz/politics/womens-suffrage


----------



## Itullian

Albert7 said:


> Hanging out a bunch of teenagers and 20-somethings listening to rap music and they are pretty sexist. Apparently when Caucasian females are able to drop some science, they reject it like a pancake hitting a house fly upside down.
> 
> Conclusion: younger people probably are more sexist than the older folks.


Why isn't that racist?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I sent that Boulez pic that Albert7 originally posted to my friend's guitar teacher.


----------



## ptr

^^LOL! Ain't Pärt still living in Germany, You should look for a candid snapshot of him on Reeperbahn instead... (Suggesting such will bring down some though expelliarmus from my Estonian friends on my already weak shoulders.. )

/ptr


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am considering going to see a quintet performance for Mothers Day.


----------



## Kopachris

Stats nerds might "heh" at this:

We're now calling our IRC friend, sigtau, by the nickname .75pi, or alternatively 135°. Why?



> <sigtau> Notice me, sin(π)
> <Achillion> τ
> <Achillion> π=2τ=ττ
> <Achillion> π ττ
> <Achillion> huhu
> <Kopachris> Achillion: no, τ=2π


We then accepted the premise that both proposed values of tau can be described by the set τ={π/2,2π}. In that case, what is the standard deviation, σ, of τ? As it turns out, the population standard deviation of our set is 3π/4. Hence, sigma tau (sigtau) is .75pi.

We're such dorks.

EDIT: I feel like listening to some Einstein on the Beach now.


----------



## Albert7

Right now drinking Beer with Boulez, chilling out, waiting for my dad to finish making his Indian cuisine, and then kicking back for the rest of the night and hopefully rip more CD's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I had a crack at writing a poem the other day, this time it's a second-rate ballad (that actually rhymes) and not some second rate _Ursonate_ that I usually come up with!

Here it is


Two seagulls flew from east to west
Towards a sun with reddened rays,
Of which a cloud that hid from them
The ending of the days.

The first gull said, 'What lies ahead
Is unbeknownst to you and me,
But whence we came we can't return-
Our only choice: the sea.'

The other nodded to the first,
Without the need of spoken words,
But thought of wings that humans clipped
And cage-imprisoned birds.

'So now,' the bird replied at last,
'Do you see how that others need
A haven, home, a place to fly
In peace and freely feed?'

'As food and flight,' the first gull said,
'Is all I want and need to live,
For what should I be seeing when
To me they never give?'

The second sadly knew that this
Companion, much deceived by greed,
Would not give much compassion to
Or wish them to be freed.

The first gull to the other said:
'A paradise of new desire
The reddened rays of splendour tell
Our wings won't have to tire.'

But on they flew into the night,
The cloud that then their vision bound
Their knowledge of their journey's end-
Their haven never found.


Yes it is probably a lot more conservative in style than I've ever felt comfortable writing, but I'd rather better my understanding of older styles before I make up my own gibberish. _Feedback please!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have discovered I have made the deans list. I am very proud of myself! I never thought I would be capable of this.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Kopachris said:


> Stats nerds might "heh" at this:
> 
> We're now calling our IRC friend, sigtau, by the nickname .75pi, or alternatively 135°. Why?
> 
> We then accepted the premise that both proposed values of tau can be described by the set τ={π/2,2π}. In that case, what is the standard deviation, σ, of τ? As it turns out, the population standard deviation of our set is 3π/4. Hence, sigma tau (sigtau) is .75pi.
> 
> We're such dorks.
> 
> EDIT: I feel like listening to some Einstein on the Beach now.


I didn't understand most of that, but got a chuckle from the first line :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kopachris said:


> We're now calling our IRC friend, sigtau, by the nickname .75pi, or alternatively 135°. Why?
> 
> We then accepted the premise that both proposed values of tau can be described by the set τ={π/2,2π}. In that case, what is the standard deviation, σ, of τ? As it turns out, the population standard deviation of our set is 3π/4. Hence, sigma tau (sigtau) is .75pi.


Did you misread the thread title? - it says _"life"_


----------



## SarahNorthman

I think I'll just put this here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Attention!!

First part (out of 4) of my recital is on youtube now:






Enjoy.


----------



## PeteW

I'm


Huilunsoittaja said:


> Attention!!
> 
> First part (out of 4) of my recital is on youtube now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


I did enjoy, Thankyou very much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Attention!!
> 
> First part (out of 4) of my recital is on youtube now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Are you also a subscriber to Good Mythical Morning?

(Fantastic recital btw!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you also a subscriber to Good Mythical Morning?
> 
> (Fantastic recital btw!)


lol did you visit my YouTube page? Yes I am a fan, I think they're hilarious, and in a healthy way. I use to watch tons of college humor sketches, but they became so dirty that I started looking for other things, eventually moving to Cracked, and Rhett and Link. Instead of getting more and more immune to sexual jokes, I actually became reactionary and more sensitive instead. My humor tastes are more geek these days.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> lol did you visit my YouTube page? Yes I am a fan, I think they're hilarious, and in a healthy way. I use to watch tons of college humor sketches, but they became so dirty that I started looking for other things, eventually moving to Cracked, and Rhett and Link. Instead of getting more and more immune to sexual jokes, I actually became reactionary and more sensitive instead. My humor tastes are more geek these days.


Oh lord I am absolutely OBSESSED with Good Mythical Morning. They are "A part of my morning routine". Did you see Rhett and Links Wendys commercial they are in?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh lord I am absolutely OBSESSED with Good Mythical Morning. They are "A part of my morning routine". Did you see Rhett and Links Wendys commercial they are in?


Oh, my gosh, a mythical beast community on TC? I never knew! We could start a group here dedicated to talking about their episodes. I've hardly talked to anyone about Rhett and Link, but I did show some videos to my family which they liked.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, my gosh, a mythical beast community on TC? I never knew! We could start a group here dedicated to talking about their episodes. I've hardly talked to anyone about Rhett and Link, but I did show some videos to my family which they liked.


YES! We mythical beasts need to band together here too! Oh my! I have nobody to talk about it with either. They dont know true entertainment over here. My refined tastes are too much for them.


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> So I have discovered I have made the deans list. I am very proud of myself! I never thought I would be capable of this.


I never made the Dean's list -_thank goodness!_


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> I never made the Dean's list -_thank goodness!_


I am honestly confused by this post.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I am honestly confused by this post.


I take it that Morimur is laughing at himself, pretending not to be bothered that he can't attain the heights, just like the Fox in Aesop's Fable.
I think it's an oblique compliment to you. 
By the way, well done, Sarah! :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I take it that Morimur is laughing at himself, pretending not to be bothered that he can't attain the heights, just like the Fox in Aesop's Fable.
> I think it's an oblique compliment to you.
> By the way, well done, Sarah! :tiphat:


Ah I haven't heard or read any of Aesop's fables since grammar school! Its no wonder I cant remember. But thank you both for the compliments.


----------



## Triplets

So apparently Doctors get sick too. After ignorning some chest pains for a while, i flunked a Cardiac Stress Test today and will be having an angiogram tomorrow. I will probably be back but if something goes really wrong, this has been a fun place to post.


----------



## Albert7

Just found out that my aunt passed away last September from my dad...


----------



## Morimur

Triplets said:


> So apparently Doctors get sick too. After ignorning some chest pains for a while, i flunked a Cardiac Stress Test today and will be having an angiogram tomorrow. I will probably be back but if something goes really wrong, this has been a fun place to post.


Oh, you'll be fine.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The crown jewel of my recital (but not the finale):


----------



## Ingélou

Triplets said:


> So apparently Doctors get sick too. After ignorning some chest pains for a while, i flunked a Cardiac Stress Test today and will be having an angiogram tomorrow. I will probably be back but if something goes really wrong, this has been a fun place to post.


Sorry to hear this, Triplets. Hope everything goes fine! :tiphat:


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The crown jewel of my recital (but not the finale):


----------



## PeteW

Triplets said:


> So apparently Doctors get sick too. After ignorning some chest pains for a while, i flunked a Cardiac Stress Test today and will be having an angiogram tomorrow. I will probably be back but if something goes really wrong, this has been a fun place to post.


Thinking of you - am sure you will be ok, keep us posted.


----------



## clavichorder

Just ordered a complete set of Sir Walter Scott's novels for $50. He continues to be a major breakthrough for me in reading.


----------



## Antiquarian

Deciding whether to make a long trip to Maryland to have a little discussion with our disgruntled U.S. estate manager.

Pros: Maryland Crab Cakes, Sailing, Friends.

Cons: Confronting a perilously unhinged person with entitlement issues.

If only life were simple...sigh.


----------



## Morimur

Antiquarian said:


> Deciding whether to make a long trip to Maryland to have a little discussion with our disgruntled U.S. estate manager.
> 
> Pros: Maryland Crab Cakes, Sailing, Friends.
> 
> Cons: Confronting a perilously unhinged person with entitlement issues.
> 
> If only life were simple...sigh.


Sailing? Never liked the ocean, but I'd say crab cakes are worth fighting the entitled beast for.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The crown jewel of my recital (but not the finale):


Now I'm looking forward to your first album! :tiphat: :clap: ut:


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> Just ordered a complete set of Sir Walter Scott's novels for $50. He continues to be a major breakthrough for me in reading.


I got mine for free when the school library was throwing them out, c.1993- but I couldn't get on with him, sadly. I found him somewhat turgid (just my personal taste, I'm not an expert) and the dialect was a stumbling block for me as well. It's a shame, because I used to make a point of fetishizing whatever was unfashionable in art and rejecting whatever was trendy(!), but when it came to Scott, I just wasn't feeling it. It's really nice to see someone else reading and loving those novels though, as opposed to seeing them thrown out (and replaced with nothing better than empty shelves) purely because his writing is deemed unfashionable. I must say though that $50 seems an alarming amount to pay for the complete works, even though it's undoubtedly value for money: here in the UK, old hardback Everyman editions of Scott novels can be picked up for small change at car boot sales, and of course they are free to read online on Project Gutenberg etc (obviously you know that bit...) Is Scott still considered a prestigious writer in the US, and are secondhand copies of the novels as plentiful as they are here?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I played soccer with my brother for the first time in quite a few years today, it was fun and we decided to make it a regular 'thing'....after years of me being sedentary. I was pretty weak, but he is actually a personal fitness trainer (he's taking the certification exam in a few days or something) and gives a lot of pointers, so it's a pretty good deal for someone in my situation.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am learning about Palestrina and I am really enjoying his music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A performance this afternoon - I'm playing Bach and Beethoven. Hopefully it will go well.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> A performance this afternoon - I'm playing Bach and Beethoven. Hopefully it will go well.


Play them on clavichord. Nobody will be able to tell how it's going because nobody will be able to hear it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> A performance this afternoon - I'm playing Bach and Beethoven. Hopefully it will go well.


I would love to hear this!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SarahNorthman said:


> I would love to hear this!


I would attach a video but I'm not sure how.


----------



## LancsMan

Well I did well avoiding catching a cold this winter - only to catch one now in the spring! And as a fairly typical male I like to make the most of my misfortune. But I've not got any audience at home!

Also had an annoying day mowing the lawn. First time this year and I've let the grass grow too long. So my mower kept overheating and giving up. Had to keep letting it cool down before resuming. So an hour's task expanded to pretty much fill the day!


----------



## Guest

LancsMan said:


> Well I did well avoiding catching a cold this winter - only to catch one now in the spring! And as a fairly typical male I like to make the most of my misfortune. But I've not got any audience at home!
> 
> Also had an annoying day mowing the lawn. First time this year and I've let the grass grow too long. So my mower kept overheating and giving up. Had to keep letting it cool down before resuming. So an hour's task expanded to pretty much fill the day!


Slab it over!!!!


----------



## Guest

Did the Eyam Half Marathon, a route so fiendish it probably contravenes several human rights. Still - my government is going to do away with such fripperies!


----------



## Levanda

I had great time today went to birthday party of my grand daughter she is 3 years old now, so cute and sweet girl. She sang the song for us and show little dance. Oh yes we had a cake which is tasty.


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> A performance this afternoon - I'm playing Bach and Beethoven. Hopefully it will go well.


Which pieces did you play? Just curious.


----------



## Figleaf

LancsMan said:


> Well I did well avoiding catching a cold this winter - only to catch one now in the spring! And as a fairly typical male I like to make the most of my misfortune. But I've not got any audience at home!
> 
> Also had an annoying day mowing the lawn. First time this year and I've let the grass grow too long. So my mower kept overheating and giving up. Had to keep letting it cool down before resuming. So an hour's task expanded to pretty much fill the day!


Maybe you need a scythe? I have the same lawn problem and that's the solution I'm considering. Another good thing is that you can cut the grass with a scythe even when it's damp- imagine scything on a misty evening while wearing a black hoodie. Any neighbour glancing over the fence would get the fright of their life!


----------



## LancsMan

Figleaf said:


> Maybe you need a scythe? I have the same lawn problem and that's the solution I'm considering. Another good thing is that you can cut the grass with a scythe even when it's damp- imagine scything on a misty evening while wearing a black hoodie. Any neighbour glancing over the fence would get the fright of their life!


Good point about cutting damp grass. We seem to have more than our fair share of damp weather in Lancashire! And on the days it's dry I'd rather go out for a Hike. Luckily I cut the grass yesterday because today is gloomy and wet!

Mind you there are wetter places. At work in Lancashire we had southerners who had relocated north and they grumbled about the weather. But we also had Scots relocated to Lancashire who remarked how nice the weather is in Lancashire!


----------



## Kivimees

As someone who handles a scythe regularly (doing the places a mower can't reach) cutting grass which is wet or at least damp is much easier than grass which is dry. That's why early morning is the best time for such fun. (Sunrise will be at 4:30 on Saturday!)


----------



## Figleaf

Kivimees said:


> As someone who handles a scythe regularly (doing the places a mower can't reach) cutting grass which is wet or at least damp is much easier than grass which is dry. That's why early morning is the best time for such fun. (Sunrise will be at 4:30 on Saturday!)


Where did you buy your scythe, Kivimees? Any tips or recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Kivimees

I bought my scythes (no one can get buy on only one!) at the local market, hand-made by some old man. The blades themselves I think were made in Russia, but they have been sharpened so many times, they no longer have any identification. 

One tip: it's not as easy as it looks. You will need someone skilled to show you how to do it properly. I'm left-handed using scythes for right-handers, so my own style is rather unorthodox - and probably quite funny to watch (another reason to do it so early before anyone else can see!).


----------



## Figleaf

Kivimees said:


> I bought my scythes (no one can get buy on only one!) at the local market, hand-made by some old man. The blades themselves I think were made in Russia, but they have been sharpened so many times, they no longer have any identification.
> 
> One tip: it's not as easy as it looks. You will need someone skilled to show you how to do it properly. I'm left-handed using scythes for right-handers, so my own style is rather unorthodox - and probably quite funny to watch (another reason to do it so early before anyone else can see!).


I have seen some Youtube videos, which is probably the closest to personal tuition that I'm likely to get. The one time I tried to mow the lawn with a conventional mower, a neighbour two doors away yelled at me for doing it wrong! He was probably trying to be helpful, but I don't think he'd have been such an annoying cleverdick if I'd had a scythe blade in my hand at the time.  Plus, the unconventional nature of scything is appealing to me: lawnmowers have a lot of cultural baggage! They are what men use, and specifically dads. There are few things more pathetically single mother-ish than mowing one's lawn oneself , thereby admitting that one doesn't have a man to do it, while the neighbours all glare and tut. And yes, my man has recently offered to mow it for me- which would involve travelling hundreds of miles with a strimmer in his luggage! But I'm hardly going to make him do that just to show off to the neighbours- that would make me as petty as they are. Whereas with a scythe, I can cut the grass discreetly while all the nosey parkers are asleep (if nosey parkers _ever_ sleep ) and I'll be closer to being back in the landlord's good books for getting the garden under control. It's settled, I'm buying a scythe!


----------



## Kivimees

Good scythes are made in Austria. Perhaps you could travel there to buy one and raise some eyebrows when you check it in on a plane or carry it with you on a train


----------



## Figleaf

Kivimees said:


> Good scythes are made in Austria. Perhaps you could travel there to buy one and raise some eyebrows when you check it in on a plane or carry it with you on a train


Thank you, I'll investigate Austrian scythes! I'll let the Austrian equivalent of the Royal Mail deliver it though, as last time I travelled I barely made it alive through security at Luton Airport ('PUT THE TRAYS BACK PROPERLY!!! DON'T STACK THEM!!! NO, NOT THERE, OVER THERE!!!') I mean, did they really think I posed a threat to national security armed only with a change of clothes, a Tesco Hudl, a couple of CDs and 75 ml of toothpaste? 

What about peening? Is that a difficult technique too? What's the best equipment to do it with?

Sorry for all the questions, but scything experts are thin on the ground in these parts... :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I mean, did they really think I posed a threat to national security armed only with a change of clothes, a Tesco Hudl, a couple of CDs and 75 ml of toothpaste?


Depends what's on the CDs. :devil:


----------



## Kivimees

I had to search "peening" in Google, I'm afraid . (Of course, "kalestamine"!). I don't know anything about this, sorry. When I can no longer sharpen with a whetstone (luisk), I take my instruments to a local for this job.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> Depends what's on the CDs. :devil:


Agustarello Affre, Charles Dalmores and Louis Cazette. Arrest that woman for the possession of records by unfashionable historical tenors!

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Apr04/Carmen_malibran.htm
http://www.norpete.com/v1948.html
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collection-...-fkmr0&keywords=harold+wayne+fonotipia+13+1/3


----------



## ptr

On the subject of scythes, in Sweden You can buy a scythe at almost any Garden Centre, mostly from Fiskars (decent but slightly wobbly quality). Like Kivi I recommend something Austrian, especially (and now I show my agricultural heritage!) from the Fux brand, they've been in the business since the 1540's so the know a thing about these kind of "instruments" .. Personally I prefer a wooden handle made from Ash or hickory, but some swear by metal ones (fools!  ) .. I'm sure there's a dealer in the UK!

The Farm boy has spoken!

/ptr


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Once again I walked 2 miles to get asian food, I think I'll stop doing that because now my legs are sore.

^ Also that cave man guy is pulling off a crazy look right now....just sayin'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's here! The Franck Sonata on Flute!


----------



## Vaneyes

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> *Once again I walked 2 miles to get asian food*, I think I'll stop doing that because now my legs are sore.
> 
> ^ Also that cave man guy is pulling off a crazy look right now....just sayin'


And by the time you return home, you'll be hungry again. Bad idea all-round. :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Feeling not well lately so I haven't been posting much here lately.


----------



## Figleaf

ptr said:


> On the subject of scythes, in Sweden You can buy a scythe at almost any Garden Centre, mostly from Fiskars (decent but slightly wobbly quality). Like Kivi I recommend something Austrian, especially (and now I show my agricultural heritage!) from the Fux brand, they've been in the business since the 1540's so the know a thing about these kind of "instruments" .. Personally I prefer a wooden handle made from Ash or hickory, but some swear by metal ones (fools!  ) .. I'm sure there's a dealer in the UK!
> 
> The Farm boy has spoken!


Thanks ptr! It looks like Fux is the brand to go for, with a wooden handle. Amazing, the extra-musical expertise available on this forum! :tiphat:



Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Once again I walked 2 miles to get asian food, I think I'll stop doing that because now my legs are sore.
> 
> ^ Also that cave man guy is pulling off a crazy look right now....just sayin'


One of the cutest photos of Agustarello Affre, for sure, and the earliest one I've seen (though he must have been photographed before the age of 34, late starter though he was) - I love it so much that I bought the set of photos of the 1893 Paris premiere of Die Walküre from Tamino, just to have an original copy of that one. My kids call it the 'cave man' photo as well!



Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's here! The Franck Sonata on Flute!


Lol, I misread that as 'Frank Sinatra on flute'!  Listening to it now and it sounds really good. Wish I could say something more intelligent about it, but I really don't know anything about non-vocal music. Lovely dress too! You look like a very assured stage performer.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

♪Happy birthday to me...♫


----------



## Figleaf

MoonlightSonata said:


> ♪Happy birthday to me...♫


Happy birthday MoonlightSonata! 14 I believe?


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> ♪Happy birthday to me...♫


Happy Birthday MoonlightSonata!


----------



## clavichorder

hpowders said:


> Play them on clavichord. Nobody will be able to tell how it's going because nobody will be able to hear it.


The 'slight' police are in and they have this message for you regarding your potential slight offense: The clavichord is serious business buddy!


----------



## hpowders

clavichorder said:


> The 'slight' police are in and they have this message for you regarding your potential slight offense: The clavichord is serious business buddy!


Oh yeah. Tell it to my system playing at full blast the Bach WTC Book One on clavichord and I still can't hear it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hpowders said:


> Oh yeah. Tell it to my system playing at full blast the Bach WTC Book One on clavichord and I still can't hear it!


Get an ear trumpet. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> ♪Happy birthday to me...♫


Happy Birthday, MS!!! :clap:


----------



## Lukecash12

Well, my dog Ruby died on Mother's Day. She had a stroke and I had to take her in because clearly she had no quality of life left whatsoever. I had her since she was four, a sweet long haired dachsund that seemed abnormally skittish at first but grew into a pretty boisterous and fearless dog (she would kick bigger dog's arses), and later a quieter but very attached dog that was sensitive to my moods.

The veterinarian suggested I have her cremated but I declined that immediately... I guess he didn't have any idea why it was important to me not to do that because he seemed surprised. Buried her myself the next day and it made me feel better. It's hard to explain but it feels good to dig the hole yourself. Not so much to do with setting your friend in there or covering her up. Don't know why but the act of digging itself makes it feel more personal.


----------



## Ingélou

Sympathies to you, Luke. ^^^ Dogs are wonderful - I still miss the three we had, years later.


----------



## Guest

Sympathies from me too Luke.

We had to let one of our two cats go today. He was loved and loved us in turn.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's here! The Franck Sonata on Flute!


For anyone who wants to keep up with me in real life but not through youtube:

My New Facebook Page

This summer I'm going to make my own website too, advertising myself. Uniting all my presences on the internet and bringing all my connections together. It's a business-savvy thing. After all, I graduate TOMORROW! And that means I'll be officially my own musician!


----------



## PeteW

And My sympathies Luke.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery. 
It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little. 
Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

trazom said:


> Which pieces did you play? Just curious.


The first piece was the Gigue from the French Suite No. 5 (in G Major). The second was the slow movement of the "Pathétique" sonata.


----------



## Lukecash12

Ingélou said:


> Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery.
> It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little.
> Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


Well you've got a prayer warrior in me and that's going right on the list. Btw, thank you everyone for your warm sentiments. Let's all fervently wish well for both of our members here under duress, as I'm sure such stress takes it's toll on them both.


----------



## Albert7

Last night my wife was rather brazen enough to drive her new boyfriend in the passenger seat of her Fiat while I dropped off Izzy with her. Tick tock. Still waiting for those divorce papers.

And it is raining and my allergies are back. Definitely know that life is just as chaotic as an Ezra Pound poem.


----------



## Triplets

Ingélou said:


> Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery.
> It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little.
> Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


 Yikes. This will be a trying time for you,
Ingelou. Good luck.
I myself had open heart surgery a week ago. I am a Physician and exercise regularly, and am generally recovering on schedule, but it is no fun being on this side of the bed. I feel weak as a kittin but at least I am home, and my wife is a Registered Nurse, so we are coping.
If you ever need to PM me with a Medical ?, feel free.


----------



## Triplets

Albert7 said:


> Last night my wife was rather brazen enough to drive her new boyfriend in the passenger seat of her Fiat while I dropped off Izzy with her. Tick tock. Still waiting for those divorce papers.
> 
> And it is raining and my allergies are back. Definitely know that life is just as chaotic as an Ezra Pound poem.


 It's time to move on, Albert. There are several billion people on the Planet. You and your wife were not the perfect fit, but there is someone out there that will work better for you.
I met my wife on a web site called "Classical Music Lovers Exchange". We couldn't be happier.
You have a lot of energy and creativity. Find a good outlet for it and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> Yikes. This will be a trying time for you,
> Ingelou. Good luck.
> I myself had open heart surgery a week ago. I am a Physician and exercise regularly, and am generally recovering on schedule, but it is no fun being on this side of the bed. I feel weak as a kittin but at least I am home, and my wife is a Registered Nurse, so we are coping.
> If you ever need to PM me with a Medical ?, feel free.


All the best wishes for your good recovery. Kittens have hidden strength!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery.
> It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little.
> Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


Best wishes and strength to you both. Make sure you keep on with the pleasures in your life and cherish every moment.


----------



## Jeff W

*Death and Life (but no taxes!)*

Two major events have happened in our life recently...

The first of which is the sudden passing of my fiancee's father. He had never been in what would be called good health as he had never really taken care of himself for most of his life but it was still a shock to the both of us when it had happened, especially after he had been in the emergency room following a fall and bump to the head that had happened the night before. The ER doctor and nurse both said that he was fine and sent him home...

The second, much happier event, is that the fiancee is pregnant! She is about six weeks along now and we've calculated that the due date is in the middle of January. Still too early to know if it is a boy or girl yet.


----------



## Triplets

Jeff W said:


> Two major events have happened in our life recently...
> 
> The first of which is the sudden passing of my fiancee's father. He had never been in what would be called good health as he had never really taken care of himself for most of his life but it was still a shock to the both of us when it had happened, especially after he had been in the emergency room following a fall and bump to the head that had happened the night before. The ER doctor and nurse both said that he was fine and sent him home...
> 
> The second, much happier event, is that the fiancee is pregnant! She is about six weeks along now and we've calculated that the due date is in the middle of January. Still too early to know if it is a boy or girl yet.


 The Cycle of Life...


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery.
> It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little.
> Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


Prayers and very best wishes from me. 
I am sure all will be well.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, Luke, Triplets, Dogen, & Pete.
It always helps to 'talk' to other people.

Jeff W - what a shock, regarding your fiancée's father. I'm so glad you have some good news to compensate, and I hope all goes well. 

Triplets - open heart surgery is a really Big Thing. Wishing you a speedy and relaxing convalescence. 

TalkClassical can be a lovely place... :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Ingélou said:


> Jeff W - what a shock, regarding your fiancée's father. I'm so glad you have some good news to compensate, and I hope all goes well.


Hopefully everything goes well with Taggart as well!


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> It's time to move on, Albert. There are several billion people on the Planet. You and your wife were not the perfect fit, but there is someone out there that will work better for you.
> I met my wife on a web site called "Classical Music Lovers Exchange". We couldn't be happier.
> You have a lot of energy and creativity. Find a good outlet for it and the rest will take care of itself.


I have moved on. However, without a legal divorce I don't feel comfortable doing any formal dating yet. I do have scruples (hopefully) and feel that divorce is the only form of closure in my life. And being in limbo is awful.

I wish that divorce were simple. Sign on the dotted X and dissolve the marriage. No lawyers involved.


----------



## Guest

The legal wheels grind at their own speed and have no bearing on our emotional needs. My divorce was very straight forward yet still took months for my decree absolute. By then I'd gone to hell and back (aided by my long suffering love who picked me up and put me back together).

Don't wait on the lawyers. Live your life Albert; that IS moral.


----------



## Triplets

dogen said:


> The legal wheels grind at their own speed and have no bearing on our emotional needs. My divorce was very straight forward yet still took months for my decree absolute. By then I'd gone to hell and back (aided by my long suffering love who picked me up and put me back together).
> 
> Don't wait on the lawyers. Live your life Albert; that IS moral.


The intersection between what is legal and what is moral is tenuous at best. You haven't moved on at all. Start now, Albert


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> The legal wheels grind at their own speed and have no bearing on our emotional needs. My divorce was very straight forward yet still took months for my decree absolute. By then I'd gone to hell and back (aided by my long suffering love who picked me up and put me back together).
> 
> Don't wait on the lawyers. Live your life Albert; that IS moral.


Ah okay... So would it be morally fine if I started dating before my divorce is final?


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Ah okay... So would it be morally fine if I started dating before my divorce is final?


For me, it was. You have to decide for you. I would say if the relationship is definitely over then if you want to date again that's fine. The fact that the bureaucratic rubber stamp takes time has nothing to do with dating. You have the locus of control to move out limbo. You need to make that decision and then act on it.


----------



## Triplets

Divorces can drag on for years. Are you supposed to stop living your life? Life isn't a spectator sport


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> Divorces can drag on for years. Are you supposed to stop living your life? Life isn't a spectator sport


OMG, if you are serious that divorces can take years then I'm in deep doo doo. I didn't sign up for this when I entered my first marriage.


----------



## hpowders

Albert7 said:


> OMG, if you are serious that divorces can take years then I'm in deep doo doo. I didn't sign up for this when I entered my first marriage.


It depends on whether it's an amicable parting of the ways, how long you've been married, whether kids are involved and how much in assets has to be split up.

My divorce was very easy-no fighting, no kids, very few assets; married less than a year.


----------



## Vaneyes

All the best in recovery, Triplets.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> It depends on whether it's an amicable parting of the ways, how long you've been married, whether kids are involved and how much in assets has to be split up.
> 
> My divorce was very easy-no fighting, no kids, very few assets; married less than a year.


Hey, I did 10 months! How about you??


----------



## PeteW

dogen said:


> Hey, I did 10 months! How about you??


After 23 years I discovered, 6 months ago, that my wife had been having an affair, still is. Has been a total shock. 
Have been trying to get over it but I can't. 
It's v painful, I'm going ahead with divorce (in next few weeks). 
I've felt guilty about thinking another relationship, but I hear what you are saying. 
Not sure what to do quite honestly.


----------



## Albert7

PeteW said:


> After 23 years I discovered, 6 months ago, that my wife had been having an affair, still is. Has been a total shock.
> Have been trying to get over it but I can't.
> It's v painful, I'm going ahead with divorce (in next few weeks).
> I've felt guilty about thinking another relationship, but I hear what you are saying.
> Not sure what to do quite honestly.


My wife is dating someone else now but at least she was honest before I walked away from her that she told me that she wanted to have an affair with another guy. Looks like she is dating a younger hipster.


----------



## Figleaf

PeteW said:


> After 23 years I discovered, 6 months ago, that my wife had been having an affair, still is. Has been a total shock.
> Have been trying to get over it but I can't.
> It's v painful, I'm going ahead with divorce (in next few weeks).
> I've felt guilty about thinking another relationship, but I hear what you are saying.
> Not sure what to do quite honestly.


I'm really sorry to hear that PeteW. Six months isn't much time to get over it. I hope you feel happier soon, but I don't think people whose relationships have ended should pressurize themselves to be 'over it' before they are emotionally ready. Everyone's different, and I don't think people should feel guilty about moving on or not moving on just because a certain amount of time has passed.


----------



## Albert7

Suffering from right side lower abdominal pain... I think I pulled some terrible muscles due to some heavy moving... It hurts.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Tonight has been both an good and bad night. I am tired of meeting a guy that seems decent and after talking for a while being told that I have a wonderful personality and that I am beautiful and stuff but the minute they see my body it's like I am the most disgusting person on the planet. And they can't get away fast enough. When did it become okay to make someone feel terrible about something that is so trivial. On the other hand I have a friend who knows the right things to say and to make me feel a bit better: 
But your personality is worth more then any body what would you rather have a hunk in trunks with the personality of a short plank or me who is way more intelligent and relatable xxxx 
Thanks Shaun.


----------



## Guest

PeteW said:


> After 23 years I discovered, 6 months ago, that my wife had been having an affair, still is. Has been a total shock.
> Have been trying to get over it but I can't.
> It's v painful, I'm going ahead with divorce (in next few weeks).
> I've felt guilty about thinking another relationship, but I hear what you are saying.
> Not sure what to do quite honestly.


Sorry to hear this PeteW. I wouldn't recommend my response, which basically involved vodka.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Tonight has been both an good and bad night. I am tired of meeting a guy that seems decent and after talking for a while being told that I have a wonderful personality and that I am beautiful and stuff but the minute they see my body it's like I am the most disgusting person on the planet. And they can't get away fast enough. When did it become okay to make someone feel terrible about something that is so trivial. On the other hand I have a friend who knows the right things to say and to make me feel a bit better:
> But your personality is worth more then any body what would you rather have a hunk in trunks with the personality of a short plank or me who is way more intelligent and relatable xxxx
> Thanks Shaun.


The wrong person isn't going to appreciate you, but the right one will.


----------



## PeteW

Thankyou all, it really is very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Nice cat, too, PeteW.


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> Tonight has been both an good and bad night. I am tired of meeting a guy that seems decent and after talking for a while being told that I have a wonderful personality and that I am beautiful and stuff but the minute they see my body it's like I am the most disgusting person on the planet. And they can't get away fast enough. When did it become okay to make someone feel terrible about something that is so trivial. On the other hand I have a friend who knows the right things to say and to make me feel a bit better:
> But your personality is worth more then any body what would you rather have a hunk in trunks with the personality of a short plank or me who is way more intelligent and relatable xxxx
> Thanks Shaun.


That's a bit of a pitfall when you meet people online: you end up getting rejected because they pictured you looking a certain way, but in person you look quite different. Not just looks but personality, financial status etc. In my case it was having kids and not being a homeowner that scared men off- I should have put 'Attention: not a homeowner' on my profile to avoid the constant questions about it followed by instant loss of interest. I think a lot of men are only interested in the mythical perfect woman, whether they define that as someone really wealthy or someone with a supermodel physique: regular imperfect women will be rejected in favour of the elusive ideal who they feel is always just a click away. At least these one date wonders are better than the lowlifes who just want sex and/or a girlfriend to parade around with in front of their friends, only to disappear off the face of the earth after a couple of months, having got what they wanted and become bored with the effort of maintaining a sham relationship! If only those kind of men could be honest about what they actually want, they could avoid causing unnecessary pain and humiliation to the women they are with, and actually find women who are happy with a 'friends with benefits' situation, or with somebody to be their 'plus one' at social events.

So many lousy people in the world, and a disproportionate number of them on dating sites and social media! I think the best way to avoid the 'your body is disgusting to me' reaction (as inexcusably rude as that is!) is to use a full body shot or similar on your profile pic: for every body type, there are men who find it attractive and men who find it gross. It's just the way men are, and we can't please all the people all the time. At least giving more visual information upfront screens out the men who only like tall women if you're short, or only like boyish women if you're curvy, or whatever. Though this does nothing to weed out the men who think you're hot but are only after one thing.


----------



## Ingélou

PeteW said:


> After 23 years I discovered, 6 months ago, that my wife had been having an affair, still is. Has been a total shock.
> Have been trying to get over it but I can't.
> It's v painful, I'm going ahead with divorce (in next few weeks).
> I've felt guilty about thinking another relationship, but I hear what you are saying.
> Not sure what to do quite honestly.


So sorry to hear this! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Guest

Full body shot? Kryst I'd deffo spend my life living with cats.

Prolly a good idea though. Do you want to see my spindly limbs??!!


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Tonight has been both an good and bad night. I am tired of meeting a guy that seems decent and after talking for a while being told that I have a wonderful personality and that I am beautiful and stuff but the minute they see my body it's like I am the most disgusting person on the planet. And they can't get away fast enough. When did it become okay to make someone feel terrible about something that is so trivial. On the other hand I have a friend who knows the right things to say and to make me feel a bit better:
> But your personality is worth more then any body what would you rather have a hunk in trunks with the personality of a short plank or me who is way more intelligent and relatable xxxx
> Thanks Shaun.


I can remember feeling totally unattractive & lumpy, and the very next year I somehow ended up with a nice intelligent man who likes me for everything I am, body & mind. 
Don't despair - you are obviously intelligent, with a nice nature and a pretty face, and while you may not have a model's body (you seem to say), I think Figleaf is quite right to say that there are men who like all sorts of body type.

So be of good cheer. I can't believe you won't be snapped up by someone nice within a year or two.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> I can remember feeling totally unattractive & lumpy, *and the very next year I somehow ended up with a nice intelligent man who likes me for everything I am, body & mind. *
> Don't despair - you are obviously intelligent, with a nice nature and a pretty face, and while you may not have a model's body (you seem to say), I think Figleaf is quite right to say that there are men who like all sorts of body type.
> 
> So be of good cheer. I can't believe you won't be snapped up by someone nice within a year or two.


Does T know about that man?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Two weeks until I graduate from the California Institute of Misery.

I can't believe I've been this far! Stanford afterwards.

I need to push myself to make it through the final hurdle. I will do it! By God, I will do it!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> That's a bit of a pitfall when you meet people online: you end up getting rejected because they pictured you looking a certain way, but in person you look quite different. Not just looks but personality, financial status etc. In my case it was having kids and not being a homeowner that scared men off- I should have put 'Attention: not a homeowner' on my profile to avoid the constant questions about it followed by instant loss of interest. I think a lot of men are only interested in the mythical perfect woman, whether they define that as someone really wealthy or someone with a supermodel physique: regular imperfect women will be rejected in favour of the elusive ideal who they feel is always just a click away. At least these one date wonders are better than the lowlifes who just want sex and/or a girlfriend to parade around with in front of their friends, only to disappear off the face of the earth after a couple of months, having got what they wanted and become bored with the effort of maintaining a sham relationship! If only those kind of men could be honest about what they actually want, they could avoid causing unnecessary pain and humiliation to the women they are with, and actually find women who are happy with a 'friends with benefits' situation, or with somebody to be their 'plus one' at social events.
> 
> So many lousy people in the world, and a disproportionate number of them on dating sites and social media! I think the best way to avoid the 'your body is disgusting to me' reaction (as inexcusably rude as that is!) is to use a full body shot or similar on your profile pic: for every body type, there are men who find it attractive and men who find it gross. It's just the way men are, and we can't please all the people all the time. At least giving more visual information upfront screens out the men who only like tall women if you're short, or only like boyish women if you're curvy, or whatever. Though this does nothing to weed out the men who think you're hot but are only after one thing.


You bring up many valid points. I understand people have likes and dislikes. The problem these days is that people have an unrealistic view of what a woman should look like. This goes for men being objectified and being asked to look a certain way because society asks it of them. It's all so asinine. I will definitely take your suggestion into use. It does seem like the logical thing to do. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I can remember feeling totally unattractive & lumpy, and the very next year I somehow ended up with a nice intelligent man who likes me for everything I am, body & mind.
> Don't despair - you are obviously intelligent, with a nice nature and a pretty face, and while you may not have a model's body (you seem to say), I think Figleaf is quite right to say that there are men who like all sorts of body type.
> 
> So be of good cheer. I can't believe you won't be snapped up by someone nice within a year or two.


Ingélou you always have such kind words! Thank you! And I do not aspire to have a model's body. I think a woman should have more than bones to her body. Not that I judge anyone on body type whatsoever. That's just my opinion on it. I am glad both you and Figleaf have found men that love you for the whole you.


----------



## Lukecash12

SarahNorthman said:


> Ingélou you always have such kind words! Thank you! And I do not aspire to have a model's body. I think a woman should have more than bones to her body. Not that I judge anyone on body type whatsoever. That's just my opinion on it. I am glad both you and Figleaf have found men that love you for the whole you.


IMO, it's irresponsible and inexcusable to push so hard in the work environment for behavior that is clearly unhealthy.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Lukecash12 said:


> IMO, it's irresponsible and inexcusable to push so hard in the work environment for behavior that is clearly unhealthy.


I wholeheartedly agree. Though France seems to be making some good headway in that area.


----------



## Ingélou

I agree that models often don't have the sort of bodies that we should aspire to. (I just used it in my post as a way of saying that some men have unrealistic expectations of women.)
In my view, everybody has a different body type, and a 'best-version' of that body type, which promotes health and energy.
And health and energy are always attractive in any case!


----------



## Lukecash12

Ingélou said:


> I agree that models often don't have the sort of bodies that we should aspire to. (I just used it in my post as a way of saying that some men have unrealistic expectations of women.)
> In my view, everybody has a different body type, and a 'best-version' of that body type, which promotes health and energy.
> And health and energy are always attractive in any case!


While I understand an appreciate the perspectives of you two, looking at this issue with some mixed experience and a marriage and divorce behind me I think I've arrived at something useful. It's not altogether original but it is uncommon to really understand it.

From birth we are thrown into a process of attachment and expectation, conditioned by association with others and our parents especially, to develop a theory of mind. In fact it is so pervasive that we somehow use it to define our own existence. But this happens to varying degrees and people like myself can straddle the fence, peering at either side. Sociopaths, people on the ASD spectrum, schizophrenics and so on have been hampered in developing a theory of mind like others do because of their symptoms.

This became incredibly hard to cope with for me (having encephalitus, ASD, & epilepsy) because I did develop a theory of mind over time, but it is permanently deficient and it took much longer to develop. My best efforts in this area are still an approximation compared to the average ability to not only perceive and predict other minds but to be constantly aware of them. As you can imagine this made courtship basically impossible.

Now that I'm one unsuccessful marriage and years of contemplation about it later, I can appreciate some of the things that those who have more pronounced symptoms so they lack anything but the most rudimentary theory of mind, and others who have an average or even superior sense of the thoughts and intentions of others, can possess in abundance. Probably the best way I can sum up those things they possess is that they don't have a basic identity crisis. They may say someday "who am I" but not on such a fundamental level as I will describe, a fundamental level of self definition that formulates over time and it is the accumulation of many experiences.

More social creatures will define themselves with not only their own perceptions of their qualities but a flood of readily available outside information, which can of course paint a depressing definition, satisfactory definition, or somewhere in between. Less social creatures like an individual with classic autism will define themselves primarily with their own thoughts, and varying degrees of other limited outside information can color that depending on the symptoms.

Both types, for better or worse depending on how happy they are with it, have a pretty well established idea of what they think they are. And in that sense I can not only understand but feel both perspectives, and what greatly intrigues me is the pity that a more social person may have for mentally disabled people who can't develop the same quality of friends, especially higher order relationships like intimate friends and life partners; the severely mentally disabled person on the other hand can't even conceive of this essential part of life others think they are being deprived of so they can be perfectly content with their condition, even leading rich lives. Their depression and self definition is primarily more related to circumstance and interpreting the limited information they do get. Actual examples from mentally disabled friends: "my mother was abusive so I hate myself" and "I have very unpleasant episodes because of my symptoms and have had traumatic experiences, so I wonder what is wrong with me, am I somehow bad".

But getting a little more back on track, while I wasn't so conscious of my appearance I was very conscious of lacking love and other forms of intimacy. This was a painful experience to have a taste of something I couldn't grasp nearly as easy as the people around me. I had never dreamed I would marry until I did, because what would she have in common? How would I attract her in the first place? Would I understand her adequately to feel as intimate with her as she might with me? This was troubling for someone whose medical conditions meant that he was bothered by a lack of intimacy with his mother, that even her face was unnerving as it is inexplicably unnerving to look at faces (not nearly as bad anymore but that has been a long, long road).

I managed to cope very well with my symptoms and eventually got married. Anna was great. And then at the end she was inexplicably cruel and emotionally unavailable, not empathetic. Exactly what I was afraid of being even though I had achieved more empathy than I thought I possibly could. I have character flaws and I've made mistakes, compound that with my trouble understanding people and even their mundane expectations, and also being emotionally reciprocal or even knowing what my own emotions are for that matter. Understandably there are things she felt she needed and I hadn't a clue how to deliver. Maybe someone else would have coped with it and appreciated all of the genuine emotion that I did offer, but that's not what happened and it's not her fault, it's mine. In the end, she wanted the kids and everything I owned for that matter, angrily tried to poison people against me, etc. you know what those messes can look like I'm sure, and no blame is being assigned here.

Sorry if a lot of this seemed like a digression but I mean to establish how I've arrived at the conclusion, a fairly commonly heard but not fully appreciated one, that if I could be happy with who I am and be happy by myself then I could be happy regardless of whether or not I'm in a relationship. I had to learn how people actually go about the business of defining themselves and seriously assess how to positively define myself, what I might have to live up to in order to genuinely have a positive self definition.

Sarah, you're not the most disgusting person on the planet. People aren't disgusting at all. Their unique qualities are astounding and marvelous, just think for a second how the process of a child's brain development is staggering. So on the contrary you are something quite marvelous and you need to learn how to recognize that. I can unreservedly say, without taking a single look at you, that you are something beautiful.


----------



## Ingélou

A very interesting read, Luke. Maybe there are different experiences at different stages of life? I know when I was about twenty I was happy enough with who I was, but I did feel the need for a significant other. I have always enjoyed being on my own thinking deep thoughts, but then I need someone to share the deep thoughts with.
As I grow older, I see the importance more clearly of being my own person.


----------



## Lukecash12

Ingélou said:


> A very interesting read, Luke. Maybe there are different experiences at different stages of life? I know when I was about twenty I was happy enough with who I was, but I did feel the need for a significant other. I have always enjoyed being on my own thinking deep thoughts, but then I need someone to share the deep thoughts with.
> As I grow older, I see the importance more clearly of being my own person.


Thanks a lot for that. It feels good to countenance the idea that some people don't find it tedious when I take my own roundabout way of unburdening myself with such thoughts. It can be so hard to communicate well and I am never very satisfied with anything I come up with, so your mere appreciation and being able to relate is satisfying. Relation isn't something I experience much, so thanks.


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Two weeks until I graduate from the California Institute of Misery.
> 
> I can't believe I've been this far! Stanford afterwards.
> 
> I need to push myself to make it through the final hurdle. I will do it! By God, I will do it!


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


>


Sounds a bit !


----------



## Triplets

Vaneyes said:


> All the best in recovery, Triplets.:tiphat:


Thanks! Frustratingly slow, but steady


----------



## SarahNorthman

Lukecash12 said:


> While I understand an appreciate the perspectives of you two, looking at this issue with some mixed experience and a marriage and divorce behind me I think I've arrived at something useful. It's not altogether original but it is uncommon to really understand it.
> 
> From birth we are thrown into a process of attachment and expectation, conditioned by association with others and our parents especially, to develop a theory of mind. In fact it is so pervasive that we somehow use it to define our own existence. But this happens to varying degrees and people like myself can straddle the fence, peering at either side. Sociopaths, people on the ASD spectrum, schizophrenics and so on have been hampered in developing a theory of mind like others do because of their symptoms.
> 
> This became incredibly hard to cope with for me (having encephalitus, ASD, & epilepsy) because I did develop a theory of mind over time, but it is permanently deficient and it took much longer to develop. My best efforts in this area are still an approximation compared to the average ability to not only perceive and predict other minds but to be constantly aware of them. As you can imagine this made courtship basically impossible.
> 
> Now that I'm one unsuccessful marriage and years of contemplation about it later, I can appreciate some of the things that those who have more pronounced symptoms so they lack anything but the most rudimentary theory of mind, and others who have an average or even superior sense of the thoughts and intentions of others, can possess in abundance. Probably the best way I can sum up those things they possess is that they don't have a basic identity crisis. They may say someday "who am I" but not on such a fundamental level as I will describe, a fundamental level of self definition that formulates over time and it is the accumulation of many experiences.
> 
> More social creatures will define themselves with not only their own perceptions of their qualities but a flood of readily available outside information, which can of course paint a depressing definition, satisfactory definition, or somewhere in between. Less social creatures like an individual with classic autism will define themselves primarily with their own thoughts, and varying degrees of other limited outside information can color that depending on the symptoms.
> 
> Both types, for better or worse depending on how happy they are with it, have a pretty well established idea of what they think they are. And in that sense I can not only understand but feel both perspectives, and what greatly intrigues me is the pity that a more social person may have for mentally disabled people who can't develop the same quality of friends, especially higher order relationships like intimate friends and life partners; the severely mentally disabled person on the other hand can't even conceive of this essential part of life others think they are being deprived of so they can be perfectly content with their condition, even leading rich lives. Their depression and self definition is primarily more related to circumstance and interpreting the limited information they do get. Actual examples from mentally disabled friends: "my mother was abusive so I hate myself" and "I have very unpleasant episodes because of my symptoms and have had traumatic experiences, so I wonder what is wrong with me, am I somehow bad".
> 
> But getting a little more back on track, while I wasn't so conscious of my appearance I was very conscious of lacking love and other forms of intimacy. This was a painful experience to have a taste of something I couldn't grasp nearly as easy as the people around me. I had never dreamed I would marry until I did, because what would she have in common? How would I attract her in the first place? Would I understand her adequately to feel as intimate with her as she might with me? This was troubling for someone whose medical conditions meant that he was bothered by a lack of intimacy with his mother, that even her face was unnerving as it is inexplicably unnerving to look at faces (not nearly as bad anymore but that has been a long, long road).
> 
> I managed to cope very well with my symptoms and eventually got married. Anna was great. And then at the end she was inexplicably cruel and emotionally unavailable, not empathetic. Exactly what I was afraid of being even though I had achieved more empathy than I thought I possibly could. I have character flaws and I've made mistakes, compound that with my trouble understanding people and even their mundane expectations, and also being emotionally reciprocal or even knowing what my own emotions are for that matter. Understandably there are things she felt she needed and I hadn't a clue how to deliver. Maybe someone else would have coped with it and appreciated all of the genuine emotion that I did offer, but that's not what happened and it's not her fault, it's mine. In the end, she wanted the kids and everything I owned for that matter, angrily tried to poison people against me, etc. you know what those messes can look like I'm sure, and no blame is being assigned here.
> 
> Sorry if a lot of this seemed like a digression but I mean to establish how I've arrived at the conclusion, a fairly commonly heard but not fully appreciated one, that if I could be happy with who I am and be happy by myself then I could be happy regardless of whether or not I'm in a relationship. I had to learn how people actually go about the business of defining themselves and seriously assess how to positively define myself, what I might have to live up to in order to genuinely have a positive self definition.
> 
> Sarah, you're not the most disgusting person on the planet. People aren't disgusting at all. Their unique qualities are astounding and marvelous, just think for a second how the process of a child's brain development is staggering. So on the contrary you are something quite marvelous and you need to learn how to recognize that. I can unreservedly say, without taking a single look at you, that you are something beautiful.


Thank you for such kind words! And this was a very interesting post to read.


----------



## Taggart

Vaneyes said:


> Does T know about that man?


He does now. ........................


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad and I are seriously worried about our Marine friend who just vanished into thin air a few weeks ago...

Three possible scenarios...

1) Abandoned everything since his wife told him he can't see his kids ever again...
2) Offed by the head honchos due to secrets
or 3) Assumed a new identity completely under a new guise.

Talk about a very depressing Memorial Day when your only military buddy for over a decade disappears like that.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Albert7 said:


> My stepdad and I are seriously worried about our Marine friend who just vanished into thin air a few weeks ago...
> 
> Three possible scenarios...
> 
> 1) Abandoned everything since his wife told him he can't see his kids ever again...
> 2) Offed by the head honchos due to secrets
> or 3) Assumed a new identity completely under a new guise.
> 
> Talk about a very depressing Memorial Day when your only military buddy for over a decade disappears like that.


That does sound quite concerning. I hope everything is okay. By best wishes to you all!


----------



## Guest

Lukecash12 said:


> I've arrived at the conclusion that if I could be happy with who I am and be happy by myself then I could be happy regardless of whether or not I'm in a relationship.


Thank you for such a thoughtful post; contemplation has clearly been of great benefit for you. :tiphat:

I think it is a common malaise; the notion that happiness is to come via the external world. And I think oftentimes the external world reinforces this fundamental error.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Started a customer service job to fund uni studies. 

Worse job I've ever held so far...

Only been 4 days and I wish 
I wish I had a teleporter so I could egg the client's car or kidnap their pet rabbit, stomp on their kid's testicles or something.


----------



## Kopachris

GhenghisKhan said:


> Started a customer service job to fund uni studies.
> 
> Worse job I've ever held so far...
> 
> Only been 4 days and I wish
> I wish I had a teleporter so I could egg the client's car or kidnap their pet rabbit, stomp on their kid's testicles or something.


Wish I could say it'll get better, but it won't. Customer service of any kind is soul-crushing.


----------



## Albert7

Applying for a new job.

Today feeling pretty sick with the flu/allergy both. Making me rather depressed.

Guys are replacing our water heater door today right now... hurrah.


----------



## clavichorder

I have been out of medication for the last four days, and whether the effects are psychological or chemical, I have felt emotionally fragile and slightly out of it, almost stoned, and very day dreaming. Fortunately I got a good night's sleep and I am on my way to pick up a refill, and it has inspired me to take up a more serious meditation regimen. Really, the little things just start piling up with my system is in flux, and meditation ought to be gold for that. In the mean time, the meds I take will restore me to normality.

My piano learning plans, always prone to revision, were initially set on learning 6 Bach inventions or sinfonia, and 6 scarlatti sonatas. But I have modified them to just be two Bach's and two Scarlatti's, because I have taken an interest in uploading more youtube videos, some of my own compositions and some of really good but neglected composers. I learned part of a WF Bach sonata almost two years ago, and intend to upload it on piano and also on clavichord. And another composer, Ernst Wilhelm Wolf is drawing my attention, and needs to have some good representation on youtube, of which I feel capable of doing. The other two names that occur are Hummel and Gottlieb Muffat. But I can't get too ahead of myself, so the sights are set on the former two for now. 

My Sir Walter Scott set came in the mail and I have transferred my remaining reading of Ivanhoe to one of those volumes. The Talisman and Castle Dangerous are in the same volume, so I'm gonna read those as well. Then I'm gonna get a little more diverse and read some other things, Thomas Hardy, more Trollope, more Thackeray, some old science fiction, and a cool fantasy novel by Guy Gavriel Kay.

I am just about finished with my final quarter of music theory at Shoreline. I will not have a degree, but I am transferring elsewhere, to a college in a more vibrant neighborhood that I went to some 5 years ago, to finish the credits for my final two quarters. Then I will finally have that damned 'two year' degree. From then, things are open. 

The library has not yet gotten back to me regarding the internship, but there is still a several week interval for them to indicate their interest of lack thereof in employing me.


----------



## Sonata

Sorry to hear you missed a few days of medication, hope your ship is righted soon. Meditation practice has been a goal of mine , I suppose I'm not ready to really go for it just yet though.

As for my life, I'm picking up a few more hours at work for the next month or two. Not really excited about it, but I have a very good boss at a very good job, so when he asked the answer was an obvious yes


----------



## Guest

I underwent extracorporeal shock wave therapy today to pulverize a large (1.2x.8 cm) kidney stone. I won't know for sure that it was 100% effective for a day or two, but I'm so thrilled to be free from the excruciating pain. I've been battling this thing on/off for 6 weeks.


----------



## Albert7

Sick with probably what I have could be allergies combined with strep throat. In a bad mood. Unwilling to be social whatsoever today.


----------



## mtmailey

Waiting to buy these strings for my viola the steel core strings are not the best to have.The claim is that steel core sounds not like gutcore strings.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A choral competition finished yesterday - what fun! I've been reviewing the footage of the four choirs I was in, and it seems that I look like I'm either dying, asleep, in pain, or a vampire. In one lovely picture, I manage to look like all three at once.
Based on that description, guess which one is me:
View attachment 70293


The singing was good though, and I would attach a video if I knew how.


----------



## ptr

MoonlightSonata said:


> Based on that description, guess which one is me:


The cute one wearing a tie? (Videos have to be uploaded to an external host like youtube or the like, then You have a vid-tool right of the pic-tool in the menu)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I underwent extracorporeal shock wave therapy today to pulverize a large (1.2x.8 cm) kidney stone. I won't know for sure that it was 100% effective for a day or two, but I'm so thrilled to be free from the excruciating pain. I've been battling this thing on/off for 6 weeks.


Hope you've got the ****** smashed.


----------



## GreenMamba

MoonlightSonata said:


> A choral competition finished yesterday - what fun! I've been reviewing the footage of the four choirs I was in, and it seems that I look like I'm either dying, asleep, in pain, or a vampire. In one lovely picture, I manage to look like all three at once.
> Based on that description, guess which one is me:
> View attachment 70293


The one with her back to the camera?


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Hope you've got the ****** smashed.


I think so--I'm starting to pass small fragments.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> A choral competition finished yesterday - what fun! I've been reviewing the footage of the four choirs I was in, and it seems that I look like I'm either dying, asleep, in pain, or a vampire. In one lovely picture, I manage to look like all three at once.
> Based on that description, guess which one is me:
> View attachment 70293
> 
> 
> The singing was good though, and I would attach a video if I knew how.


Dude, you're ultra handsome.


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> A choral competition finished yesterday - what fun! I've been reviewing the footage of the four choirs I was in, and it seems that I look like I'm either dying, asleep, in pain, or a vampire. In one lovely picture, I manage to look like all three at once.
> Based on that description, guess which one is me:
> View attachment 70293
> 
> 
> The singing was good though, and I would attach a video if I knew how.


Can't guess - nobody looks in pain or a vampire, but several (male & female) look asleep. 
So the 'average person' on the photo can be described as 'a good-looking young person with his or her eyes shut'. 
Stumped!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> The cute one wearing a tie? (Videos have to be uploaded to an external host like youtube or the like, then You have a vid-tool right of the pic-tool in the menu)
> 
> /ptr


Ooh, thank you, I didn't know that. Do you know why that is?



SeptimalTritone said:


> Dude, you're ultra handsome.


I would dispute that, but thank you anyway.



GreenMamba said:


> The one with her back to the camera?


:lol:



Ingélou said:


> Can't guess - nobody looks in pain or a vampire, but several (male & female) look asleep.
> So the 'average person' on the photo can be described as *'a good-looking young person with his or her eyes shut'. *
> Stumped!


Apart, perhaps, from the good-looking part, I fit that description! I'm the youngest person in the choir, and my eyes are shut.

Alright, this picture should narrow things down a _lot_:
View attachment 70329


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> A choral competition finished yesterday - what fun! I've been reviewing the footage of the four choirs I was in, and it seems that I look like I'm either dying, asleep, in pain, or a vampire. In one lovely picture, I manage to look like all three at once.
> Based on that description, guess which one is me:
> View attachment 70293
> 
> 
> The singing was good though, and I would attach a video if I knew how.


Every one of them is you... they are all controlled by a Borg-like hivemind called MoonlightSonata.


----------



## GreenMamba

I didn't see the guy in the back. You're the DJ.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

......................


----------



## Albert7

Still sick very badly so not really in the mood to socialize until tomorrow's music group meeting.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Taggart has just heard that some dodgy cells in his duodenum need looking at further. He will be going to Addenbrookes Hospital, the specialists in our region, to have an endoscopy, after which the main option seems to be a resection of his duodenum, either by another endoscopy or by surgery.
> It should be okay - but in the past eight months, things have not always gone according to plan, so I can't help worrying a little.
> Very grateful for any prayers or kind wishes sent our way, good people. :tiphat:


John had the investigative endoscopy yesterday & it seems that the cells in his duodenum haven't spread & should be removable by another endoscopy, again at Addenbrookes. It was a long day yesterday, and my drive home was a bit scary, in the rush hour - those Cambridge roundabouts spring up and grab you! - but at least we know about parking etc for next time. The Hospital is like a mini-town, with its own shopping mall!
Thanks to everyone for all the support.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> John had the investigative endoscopy yesterday & it seems that the cells in his duodenum haven't spread & should be removable by another endoscopy, again at Addenbrookes. It was a long day yesterday, and my drive home was a bit scary, in the rush hour - those Cambridge roundabouts spring up and grab you! - but at least we know about parking etc for next time. The Hospital is like a mini-town, with its own shopping mall!
> Thanks to everyone for all the support.


Very glad to hear it's going to be ok.


----------



## mstar

Making it to regional choirs and what not... I've got a lot of singing to do. 
And I'm back on TC because... classical music. Just because classical music.


----------



## Pyotr

mstar said:


> Making it to regional choirs and what not... I've got a lot of singing to do.
> And I'm back on TC because... classical music. Just because classical music.


And here I thought is was because you missed me. 

Welcome back!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have done 130 km on my bike today - the longest distance I have ridden as yet. My legs are numb, but it still feels great.


----------



## Guest

That is very impressive, SL, bravo.
PS: I wish you luck tomorrow morning when you wake up and fall out of bed due to muscle failure !


----------



## Rehydration

Went to NYC yesterday with some of my school - we started by visiting the Central Park Zoo, then we went to see Phantom of the Opera at the Majestic Theater (Broadway!), and finished the day at the Hard Rock Cafe.
In short, I woke up this morning half-deaf and with sore legs, but it was worth it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Rehydration said:


> Went to NYC yesterday with some of my school - we started by visiting the Central Park Zoo, *then we went to see Phantom of the Opera at the Majestic Theater (Broadway!)*, and finished the day at the Hard Rock Cafe.
> In short, I woke up this morning half-deaf and with sore legs, but it was worth it.


Phanton of the Opera is great, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I am sure I have mentioned this about a million times, but I will be going to Florida this July to visit my bestie and her family. Yay! I have just finished compiling a menu for our fiesta themed party. I will of course be doing the cooking. Living in Florida they have never had good authentic New Mexican cuisine. I aim to please of course. We will be having green chili chicken enchiladas, Frito pies, guacamole, salsa, home made tortillas, tres leches, biscochitos, margaritas, beer, and quite possibly a few more things. All will be home made of course. That's how I do. And that's just the party, don't get me started on the huevos rancheros and other tasty things. I really can't wait to go and have a good time with the people I love though.


----------



## TxllxT

The day after tomorrow we'll be flying to Saint Petersburg, Russia for the 3rd time. This year our 11 days stay will coincide with the 'White Nights', the period during which the sun will be running along the horizon (no sunset) round and round. I've copied from the internet a list of all the musea that might be interesting for us (81 pages). Most of them have an entrance fee of 100 rubles, but mostly my wife manages to fetch the (lower priced) tickets meant for citizens of the Russian Federation. I 'll have to hide my face from the window of the ticket office and keep my mouth shut, until she triumphantly carries the prizes in. The Hermitage Museum has introduced a single price for both the foreigners and the Russians: 400 rubles (+ 200 rubles for making photos). 
My wife's father (87) lives on the Vasily island, close to the Finnish gulf. On Wednesday the whole district where he lives will have the hot water supply (all of a sudden) turned off for ten days. So either we'll be sentenced to cold showers or we'll have to heat up a pan of water for the bathtub. These things Russians accept as normal.


----------



## Figleaf

TxllxT said:


> The day after tomorrow we'll be flying to Saint Petersburg, Russia for the 3rd time. This year our 11 days stay will coincide with the 'White Nights', the period during which the sun will be running along the horizon (no sunset) round and round. I've copied from the internet a list of all the musea that might be interesting for us (81 pages). Most of them have an entrance fee of 100 rubles, but mostly my wife manages to fetch the (lower priced) tickets meant for citizens of the Russian Federation. I 'll have to hide my face from the window of the ticket office and keep my mouth shut, until she triumphantly carries the prizes in. The Hermitage Museum has introduced a single price for both the foreigners and the Russians: 400 rubles (+ 200 rubles for making photos).
> My wife's father (87) lives on the Vasily island, close to the Finnish gulf. On Wednesday the whole district where he lives will have the hot water supply (all of a sudden) turned off for ten days. So either we'll be sentenced to cold showers or we'll have to heat up a pan of water for the bathtub. These things Russians accept as normal.


I remember doing that in Moscow museums: my ex husband would do the talking and bag the cheap tickets while me and the kids hung back and kept very quiet!

Yes, regarding the hot water issues and doubtless many other things beside, the Russians are a hardy lot and we British could learn a lot from them. I hope you enjoy St. Petersburg.


----------



## Posie

I recently met an awesome guy who just might like me (he keeps telling me so). If I can convince him to take me to an opera, it just might work out.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> The day after tomorrow we'll be flying to Saint Petersburg, Russia for the 3rd time. This year our 11 days stay will coincide with the 'White Nights', the period during which the sun will be running along the horizon (no sunset) round and round. I've copied from the internet a list of all the musea that might be interesting for us (81 pages). Most of them have an entrance fee of 100 rubles, but mostly my wife manages to fetch the (lower priced) tickets meant for citizens of the Russian Federation. I 'll have to hide my face from the window of the ticket office and keep my mouth shut, until she triumphantly carries the prizes in. The Hermitage Museum has introduced a single price for both the foreigners and the Russians: 400 rubles (+ 200 rubles for making photos).
> My wife's father (87) lives on the Vasily island, close to the Finnish gulf. *On Wednesday the whole district where he lives will have the hot water supply (all of a sudden) turned off for ten days. So either we'll be sentenced to cold showers or we'll have to heat up a pan of water for the bathtub. These things Russians accept as normal*.


Russians accept it as normal, because they have the so-called central heating and water supply system. Hot water for the tap and for the heater is pumped from heating centers that may be kilometers away. The reason the hot water supply is turned off is for technicians to check all the pipes and make necessary repairs to prepare them for winter. It is much better to stay without hot water for ten days in summer than be left without hot water and heating in mid-winter in case one of the pipes bursts or leaks. It is the same here in Belarus.

The different prices for foreigners and Russians personally I find humiliating. It is a leftover of the Soviet mentality when every Westerner was regarded as a cash cow that should be milked to its fullest, hence the different prices.

Good luck and have a nice journey!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I just found out I've been chosen to join Phi Theta Kappa.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have done 130 km on my bike today - the longest distance I have ridden as yet. My legs are numb, but it still feels great.


I suppose you biked out of Minsk and on to the smaller country roads. Are the roads pretty safe for cyclists? I don't recall seeing a lot of cyclists over there. On the one hand the smaller roads were pretty empty, but on the other hand the drivers can be kinda crazy sometimes.

I'm wondering because I might want to go biking there with my son some day.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ You want to go biking out of Minsk, do I understand you correctly? 

The smaller country roads are pretty safe, the highways are not. And in the city itself it is much safer to cycle on the pavement that on the street, especially at rush hour, but people still do both. And cycling has become enormously popular over the last two or three years. On a warm weekend it looks like every second citizen has a bike and is pedaling somewhere. 

If you are in Minsk any time in the next 1.5 years and want to go for a ride, give me a shout.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Cycling has become enormously popular over the last two or three years.


That's very interesting! I wouldn't have guessed that. Although the countryside is nice for biking.

If we did go, we'd probably bike near Vilejka (and tiny Ilya if you know that village). Of course, I'd love to do a longer trip, maybe from Vilejka towards Uzghorod in Ukraine, then back over to Krakow.

I can see it now -- fly into Warsaw with bikes. Overnight train to Minsk, bike the long loop back to Krakow (700 miles?), and train back to Warsaw. All I need is a fresh pair of legs!

At this point though, it is just a pipe dream. But thanks for the info and if we can make it soon enough, we'll definitely give you a shout!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Icarus said:


> That's very interesting! I wouldn't have guessed that. Although the countryside is nice for biking.
> 
> If we did go, we'd probably bike near Vilejka (and tiny Ilya if you know that village). Of course, I'd love to do a longer trip, maybe from Vilejka towards Uzghorod in Ukraine, then back over to Krakow.
> 
> I can see it now -- fly into Warsaw with bikes. Overnight train to Minsk, bike the long loop back to Krakow (700 miles?), and train back to Warsaw. All I need is a fresh pair of legs!
> 
> At this point though, it is just a pipe dream. But thanks for the info and if we can make it soon enough, we'll definitely give you a shout!


There is some beautiful countryside around Vilejka. There was a 200 km cycling marathon there two weeks ago.

I would not go to Ukraine anytime soon if I were you.

700 miles to Krakow sound like a nice ride. I am planning something around the same distance: crossing Germany on a bike from the Bavarian Alps to the North Sea, and that is about 700 miles as well, per Google, but I am not nearly fit enough yet. For now it is a pipe dream too, so I keep riding and dreaming


----------



## Guest

When I was young (~20) I biked London -> Paris -> Amsterdam -> London. It was not impossible to bike 100 miles per day (160 km) back then. 

When I was a bit older (~30) I biked Venice -> Barcelona. Then we did about 100 km per day. We skipped the Alps by the way.

Now that I am almost 50, who knows? Without training even 30 km per day would be hard. My son Ben is almost 9, and he can probably bike as far as me; and he can definitely recuperate faster than me and be ready to bike again the next day. And that's with him riding a simple one-speed and me riding a fancy titanium bicycle! 

I better get my butt in gear (pun!) and get in shape soon or Ben will ride circles around me!

Having said all that, you spend a LOT of time in that bicycle seat when you tour by bicycle. It's a funny way to travel. Nice memories though.

PS - Last time I was in Ukraine was in 1994. I'm due for a return visit. I still have amazing memories of what Lviv was like back then -- pitch black at night, for example, without even street lights. Almost unrecognizable today I'm sure.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Icarus said:


> When I was young (~20) I biked London -> Paris -> Amsterdam -> London. It was not impossible to bike 100 miles per day (160 km) back then.
> 
> When I was a bit older (~30) I biked Venice -> Barcelona. Then we did about 100 km per day. We skipped the Alps by the way.


That's an impressive achievement :clap:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Two weeks until I graduate from the California Institute of Misery.
> 
> I can't believe I've been this far! Stanford afterwards.
> 
> I need to push myself to make it through the final hurdle. I will do it! By God, I will do it!


Turned in my last assignment for my undergraduate degree yesterday night!

I will be starting my PhD program at Stanford later on this June in the summer session. I'm very very excited about my professor's work. It's above and beyond what I'm looking for within my research interests.


----------



## Ingélou

Well done, SeptimalTritone - and good luck!
Hope you have a chance for a bit of relaxation too.


----------



## Tristan

Speaking of Stanford, I still have two more finals left, but I received by Intro Linguistics final grade, and it was 100%. Only one in the class to get that. Looks I'm studying the right subject 



SeptimalTritone said:


> Turned in my last assignment for my undergraduate degree yesterday night!
> 
> I will be starting my PhD program at Stanford later on this June in the summer session. I'm very very excited about my professor's work. It's above and beyond what I'm looking for within my research interests.


Good luck at Stanford! It's a great school-you'll love it here


----------



## Albert7

Sorry for not being online much. Been cleaning out my condo after ten years. Getting rid of unused books and CDs and DVDs. I am becoming sparser.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am going to blow up in that conductor's face and I have every right to.

What a nerve.

Cancelling a string sectional of my composition to rehearse his oh so special Tchaikovsky _Serenade_ which already has almost twice more rehearsals for the same concert than does my composition.

And I found out about this after I was told that the first orchestral rehearsal will be pushed to next month!!!!!

However, I have managed to secure an introductory wind and percussion sectional to make sure they can get those fast semiquavers and horrifying counting all right.

What has been finalised is who will be playing what part in the orchestra, I was very pleased to have a larger body of strings than the minimum proportions I provided as necessary to play the work. Instead of 4/4/3/3/2 we have 6/5/4/4/2, which is better than what I had hoped for.

Looking forward to next weeks wind/perc and string sectionals.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a eureka moment last night. I know what I'm gonna do for Glazunov's birthday this year. I'm gonna compose a piano piece! Glazunovian variation of Happy Birthday, how does that sound? Already got some ideas of how to allude to him in just a small space of time.


----------



## Guest

I'm a cat herder.

I know, it's not possible. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Badinerie

Its been a hellish month or so, family stuff, but Im trying to get back into listening mode. Haven't had any real listening for ages. Berlioz is helping me right now with his Symphony Fantastique. 
Still on red alert in case anything any more crisis turn up. 
Havnt played guitar on Mandolin even since I came back from my weekend respite in llandudno. 
Copious amounts of Carlsberg Export being consumed this week.



Weather's lovely here mind you!


----------



## Ingélou

Nice to see you back, Badinerie! :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Thank you! I enjoyed the four days very much. Btw, That's me in the avatar wearing my holiday clothes....


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Thank you! I enjoyed the four days very much. Btw, That's me in the avatar wearing my holiday clothes....


Llandudno is a little...time-warped!


----------



## Wood

Albert7 said:


> Sorry for not being online much.
> 
> . I am becoming sparser.


That's okay.

Great.


----------



## Badinerie

dogen said:


> Llandudno is a little...time-warped!


Thats why I went! I think I was the youngest person in the Hotel by a clear decade, and Im 55. 
Did a couple of tours One in a vintage bus round the coastline and an all day trip to Caernarfon, Betws y Coed and Llangollen. Very relaxing break.


----------



## Sonata

Just keeping my head above water right now .....


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Thats why I went! I think I was the youngest person in the Hotel by a clear decade, and Im 55.
> Did a couple of tours One in a vintage bus round the coastline and an all day trip to Caernarfon, Betws y Coed and Llangollen. Very relaxing break.


Ha! I'm 55 and I felt like a teenager when I went for a day last summer.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Ha! I'm 55 and I felt like a teenager when I went for a day last summer.


I'm ** and I'm still under the delusion that I'm a teenager.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The higher the living standards the more adolescence diffuses into adulthood. Not having to deal with ***** keeps the mind young.


----------



## cwarchc

Been catching up with my eldest, he's now in Adelaide, working on an Orange farm, living on a paddle steamer moored on the Murray river


----------



## Albert7

Sorry folks I'm not here much and that because I got a lot more custody with my princess Izzy. My focus is on her right now and hopefully later on more classical music listening later on this month.

And focusing on bill paying to get out of debt too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Having a reno done. CD and DVD collection is packed and stored. Will listen to periodic cable and streaming classical for ten days. I'll survive.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> I'm ** and I'm still under the delusion that I'm a teenager.


I'm a teenager and I'm still under the delusion that I'm not a teenager.


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm a teenager and I'm still under the delusion that I'm not a teenager.


I guess it's not a problem really, as long as by the time we're dead we are not under the delusion that we are still alive. That might cause problems.


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> The higher the living standards the more adolescence diffuses into adulthood. Not having to deal with ***** keeps the mind young.


This is an uncomfortable truth.

I was accepted for interview and testing with the library position I applied for!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I tried using hairspray for the first time today. I bought an organic kind because I'm one of those.

Well, contrary to what you would expect, it was rather strong, but it smelled like a bugspray, only one that attracts bugs instead of repelling them (because it did just that).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> I'm ** and I'm still under the delusion that I'm a teenager.


In couple of weeks time I'll officially be an adult in the eyes of the law. What the hell, who says I have to grow up? As far as I know I won't care much for this 'adulthood' and this 'serious' growing up and this 'maturity' and 'responsibility' if it means I'll lose the ability to be a kid.


----------



## Albert7

Okay guys sorry to be not here or in other lands.... I've been busy now that I have more custody of Izzy and I have been rebuilding every single server here in the home so that we can handle video streaming.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Played the piano and organ at a concert today. The Mendelssohn organ piece was rather good, but the Bach gigue I was playing on the piano did not go nearly so well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> Played the piano and organ at a concert today. The Mendelssohn organ piece was rather good, but the Bach gigue I was playing on the piano did not go nearly so well.


Normal musicians play Bach on the organ and Mendelssohn on the piano! In the end though, the audience really would not be able to tell that about the Bach gigue.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Normal musicians play Bach on the organ and Mendelssohn on the piano!* In the end though, the audience really would not be able to tell that about the Bach gigue.


As it happens, I did exactly that last year. Mendelssohn's organ works are really nice, I would really recommend them if you haven't heard them.


----------



## geralmar

My front door unlocks only if I turn the key with my right hand. I have no explanation.


----------



## Guest

I underwent my 9th tattoo removal procedure the other day--she really cranked up the laser's intensity, and yes, those red things are dozens of blood blisters! (click to enlarge to see the gross details!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

geralmar said:


> My front door unlocks only if I turn the key with my right hand. I have no explanation.


Is it only when you do it? Or does this apply to others as well?


----------



## geralmar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is it only when you do it? Or does this apply to others as well?


My wife refuses to be part of any experiment.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Stressing out because I have some Math group work due today at 11:59pm and despite my many emails to my classmates, I have yet to hear anything back from them about their work to be submitted. Ugh this is why I HATE group work. My grade is always dependent on others. I dislike this. In other news this playlist really has been doing wonders for my concentration for my school work. 
Six hours of wonderful music.


----------



## TxllxT

Just back from our 3rd stay in Saint Petersburg, Russia: again a wonderful holiday with all kinds of new places visited, discoveries done & insights received. For those who are about to do the same just a few tips: the Hermitage museum has just opened a new museum on the other side of the Palace square. It is located in the General Staff half-circled building from Carlo Rossi with the famous grand arch. The inside court of this building has received a new roof and the added architecture is really impressively strong. We were somehow reminded of the British Museum's grand treatment of its inside court... The Hermitage has put all its French Impressionist and German Romantic (lots of Caspar David Friedrich) collections here, together with Empire items that are located in Rossi's Empire interiors. Marvelous! And finally to be enjoyed with good light! (no flare & glare as is so much common in the Winter palace with the light coming in hard from the outside). 
Now the Hermitage museum issues one 600 Rouble (10 Euro) ticket that offers entry to four locations. We first did the new General Staff Museum, after that we went for our lunch and in the afternoon we walked the whole old Winter palace (the new Hermitage with Rembrandt and other glories we did two years ago) with all the rooms that look out on the Neva & on the Palace square (photo & video included in the price). The other two locations (Menshikov palace & a porcelain factory on the outskirts of SPB) we already did last year. Now nobody harassed us with enquiries about my photo permission, the whole has received a much more professional level just like in the Rijksmuseum or the Louvre. 
We also by chance hit upon the place where Dmitri Shostakovich composed his 7th Symphony! Later more...


----------



## Lukecash12

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In couple of weeks time I'll officially be an adult in the eyes of the law. What the hell, who says I have to grow up? As far as I know I won't care much for this 'adulthood' and this 'serious' growing up and this 'maturity' and 'responsibility' if it means I'll lose the ability to be a kid.


Trust me you won't lose that ability. Some adults take the opportunity to act immaturely more than many kids I've known. Typical standards of maturity can be pretty unhealthy, draconian, hypocritical, or an oxymoron anyways. If you're conscientious, have a good work ethic, and are willing to step up and take care of the people you love, then you are already well past a whole host of supposedly mature folks. You can take life seriously and have a fun time doing it. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've started to learn Chinese - since I've been making good process in Spanish and Esperanto, I though I might try another one. 
It's far more difficult than either of those two, though!


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've started to learn Chinese - since I've been making good process in Spanish and Esperanto, I though I might try another one.
> It's far more difficult than either of those two, though!


It's your choice, but personally if I was making good process in Spanish I would focus on Spanish. It's very easy to half-donkey these things. But maybe you have somekind of savant memory or something


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lukecash12 said:


> Trust me you won't lose that ability. Some adults take the opportunity to act immaturely more than many kids I've known. Typical standards of maturity can be pretty unhealthy, draconian, hypocritical, or an oxymoron anyways. If you're conscientious, have a good work ethic, and are willing to step up and take care of the people you love, then you are already well past a whole host of supposedly mature folks. You can take life seriously and have a fun time doing it. :tiphat:


An absolute pleasure to read this post, thank you very much, Lukecash12! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Okay, had a wind sectional for my new _Sinfonia Concertante_, 6 of the nine wind players required could make this very quick extra rehearsal I whipped up and I am so happy they were willing to make time for this!

Focus was mainly on the second movement, allegro moderato, which has quite a lot of stuff for woodwinds and horns compared to the other three movements.

I was extremely happy to hear such wonderful playing! Even though this was pretty much all sight reading and a lot of the time we were breaking the music up into small chunks before putting it together as a whole, it sounded so wonderful with extraordinarily talented musicians enthusiastic to play this new piece of music. 

Tomorrow is a string sectional. This one is a proper scheduled rehearsal and the conductor taking it doesn't seem to have any kind of perfectionist attitude or much enthusiasm of any sort.....I'm going to make sure that he doesn't cancel any future rehearsals because it has certainly been implied that he wants to!


----------



## Diminuendo

Got a sore throat last week. Singing along with my favorite tenors impossible. I just started to love singing a few months back (with more enthusiasm than talent  )and now sore throat is a much bigger problem. It's hard to listen opera when you would also like to sing along. I have to constantly tell myself not to. I can't wait for everything to return back to normal


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay, had a wind sectional for my new _Sinfonia Concertante_, 6 of the nine wind players required could make this very quick extra rehearsal I whipped up and I am so happy they were willing to make time for this!
> 
> Focus was mainly on the second movement, allegro moderato, which has quite a lot of stuff for woodwinds and horns compared to the other three movements.
> 
> I was extremely happy to hear such wonderful playing! Even though this was pretty much all sight reading and a lot of the time we were breaking the music up into small chunks before putting it together as a whole, it sounded so wonderful with extraordinarily talented musicians enthusiastic to play this new piece of music.
> 
> Tomorrow is a string sectional. This one is a proper scheduled rehearsal and the conductor taking it doesn't seem to have any kind of perfectionist attitude or much enthusiasm of any sort.....I'm going to make sure that he doesn't cancel any future rehearsals because it has certainly been implied that he wants to!


It must be thrilling, hearing your own music being played. Hope you outwit the lukewarm conductor, and all goes well!


----------



## Ingélou

Diminuendo said:


> Got a sore throat last week. Singing along with my favorite tenors impossible. I just started to love singing a few month back (with more enthusiasm than talent  )and now sore throat is a much bigger problem. It's hard to listen opera when you would also like to sing along. I have to constantly tell myself not to. I can't wait for everything to return back to normal


Are you having singing lessons? Maybe there's a way to protect your throat from too much strain. Hope it's better soon, anyway.


----------



## Diminuendo

Ingélou said:


> Are you having singing lessons? Maybe there's a way to protect your throat from too much strain. Hope it's better soon, anyway.


No just for my own amusement and I got sore throat from thinking it was summer. When I left at home it was sunny and about 15 degrees celsius. When I started to get back home it started to get windy and cloudy...


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay, had a wind sectional for my new _Sinfonia Concertante_, 6 of the nine wind players required could make this very quick extra rehearsal I whipped up and I am so happy they were willing to make time for this!
> 
> Focus was mainly on the second movement, allegro moderato, which has quite a lot of stuff for woodwinds and horns compared to the other three movements.
> 
> I was extremely happy to hear such wonderful playing! Even though this was pretty much all sight reading and a lot of the time we were breaking the music up into small chunks before putting it together as a whole, it sounded so wonderful with extraordinarily talented musicians enthusiastic to play this new piece of music.
> 
> Tomorrow is a string sectional. This one is a proper scheduled rehearsal and the conductor taking it doesn't seem to have any kind of perfectionist attitude or much enthusiasm of any sort.....I'm going to make sure that he doesn't cancel any future rehearsals because it has certainly been implied that he wants to!


Very exciting! Thank you for sharing


----------



## TxllxT

*More on Saint Petersburg*

Just a few impressions. At present Russian fast food is becoming a growing competitor against the American Mcdonalds & KFC. Everywhere in the centre of Saint Petersburg you see the signs of 'Teremok' and (translated) 'Tea Spoon'. These fast food chains boast that their Russian cuisine is much more healthier & tastier than the well known Big Mac or the fried chicken stuff. 
Well, to be honest, we like the filled pancakes, the soups, the pelmeni (Russian ravioli), the kvass (rye bread drink) and mors (cranberry drink) that are offered by these Russian chains (- I do not like the smell of buckwheat, but it is healthy everyday food for the average Russian -), but the greatest surprise for me was the background music: apart from the repetitive balalaika strummings there suddenly came opera singing out of the hidden speakers in the ceiling! And what for opera: arias from the unfinished Salammbô by Modest Mussorgsky. :tiphat:
We like to travel to the centre by bus. In almost every bus there is a conductor walking to & fro, selling tickets (28 rubles) or controlling the prepaid chipcards. Once we encountered a conductor, who wished everyone 'a pleasant mood for the day'. Later on this conductor sat down and picked up a classic novel for reading. This was one of these 'Petersburg angels', that give this city a special charm.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Just a few impressions. At present Russian fast food is becoming a growing competitor against the American Mcdonalds & KFC. Everywhere in the centre of Saint Petersburg you see the signs of 'Teremok' and (translated) 'Tea Spoon'. These fast food chains boast that their Russian cuisine is much more healthier & tastier than the well known Big Mac or the fried chicken stuff.
> Well, to be honest, we like the filled pancakes, the soups, the pelmeni (Russian ravioli), the kvass (rye bread drink) and mors (cranberry drink) that are offered by these Russian chains (- I do not like the smell of buckwheat, but it is healthy everyday food for the average Russian -), but the greatest surprise for me was the background music: apart from the repetitive balalaika strummings there suddenly came opera singing out of the hidden speakers in the ceiling! And what for opera: arias from the unfinished Salammbô by Modest Mussorgsky. :tiphat:
> We like to travel to the centre by bus. In almost every bus there is a conductor walking to & fro, selling tickets (28 rubles) or controlling the prepaid chipcards. Once we encountered a conductor, who wished everyone 'a pleasant mood for the day'. Later on this conductor sat down and picked up a classic novel for reading. This was one of these 'Petersburg angels', that give this city a special charm.


Well, St. Petersburg is not called Russia's cultural capital for nothing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ingélou said:


> It must be thrilling, hearing your own music being played. Hope you outwit the lukewarm conductor, and all goes well!


Ah well, the strings rehearsed today anda the conductor let them off 15 minutes early even though the third and fourth movements clearly needed more time spent on them. 

I have to say, the musicians played their heart out on this piece, but the conductor wasn't even interested in the music. The good thing about it is that he is only doing a couple of string sectionals.

He still wants to do his Tchaikovsky instead of my composition next week, but the official rehearsal schedule says that my piece will be rehearsed on Tuesday, and the Tchaikovsky on Thursday, so it's looking good so far.


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah well, the strings rehearsed today anda the conductor let them off 15 minutes early even though the third and fourth movements clearly needed more time spent on them.
> 
> I have to say, the musicians played their heart out on this piece, but the conductor wasn't even interested in the music. The good thing about it is that he is only doing a couple of string sectionals.
> 
> He still wants to do his Tchaikovsky instead of my composition next week, but the official rehearsal schedule says that my piece will be rehearsed on Tuesday, and the Tchaikovsky on Thursday, so it's looking good so far.


You should enrol in the conducting programme Young Padawan, there's nothing better then hearing a composer wifting his own music! (It is the best way to avoid disinterest in your music!) 

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ptr said:


> You should enrol in the conducting programme Young Padawan, there's nothing better then hearing a composer wifting his own music! (It is the best way to avoid disinterest in your music!)
> 
> /ptr


I plan to!


----------



## Albert7

Looks like my soon to be ex is involved with another man who is different than two weeks but she cut off my cell phone line. Luckily I have a separate T-Mobile tablet line but for right now I am truly a man without a line for a little bit until I get my new line set up.


----------



## TxllxT

*Forgotten must see sights in St Petersburg*

1) The Academy & Museum of Applied Arts, a.k.a. Baron Stieglitz Museum
Close to the Summer Garden there is a must see sight, that is hardly visited by tourists. It is a big late 19th century Neorenaissance building which houses both the Academy of Applied Arts and an exotic museum (100 ruble). Perhaps some of you still remember the French film 'Camille Claudel' 




with Gerard Depardieu playing the sculptor August Rodin. Well, if you think that this movie renders something of a long gone past: you are wrong. In Saint Petersburg we felt like we entered this movie _live_ with all its late romantic beauty & atmosphere, when we ventured into the Academy. Not only the interiors, also the students (lots of women students dressed not in jeans but in (as in Jane Austen's Sense & Sensibility) long dresses!), the indescribable mess of big drawing papers, sculptor models, high ceiling ateliers: when you are sensitive for the true romantic, this place will bring joy to your heart. Our hearts got lost there.
The museum can be entered only through the Academy. Happily we carried copies of our passports with us, otherwise you will not get past the entrance control (don't worry, everyone will be helpful when you don't speak Russian). Once inside we saw the signs that pointed towards the museum, but instead of that we started (on purpose) to wander around. In june the Academy is still open and it is the period of the exams: so everywhere students expose the things they have done & made during the past year. The Stieglitz building has a kind of Musée d'Orsay-like big rectangular glass dome hall, where we just walked & looked around: all atelier doors stood open and I just peeped in with my photocamera. Nobody bothered us, it was like we were transported 150 years back in a dream... 
Later on we walked down the steps and did the museum. Nothing here has been restored, all the ceilings carry fresco decorations, they are in decay, but that only will enhance your romantic mood.

2) The Yelagin palace on the Yelagin island (in the Petrograd region, north of the centre). Almost all tourists do the Winter palace (Hermitage museum) and the Summer palace in Tsarskoye Selo (about 20 km south of St Petersburg). Of course when you have limited time and all is new... But with regard to the Summer (or Catharina) palace that's exact what I didn't like: all what you see is new. The Nazis destroyed the whole palace and yes, it is a miracle, how the present palace has been restored like a phoenix from the ashes. But it misses the patina of the past, the inflaming romantic feeling... For this romantic immersing into the past I advise to go north instead of south (however, the Catharina park surrounding the Catharina palace is magic, and all Scots must pay tribute to Catharina's Scottish architect James Cameron...). On the north of the city centre there is an impressive park as well. It covers the whole Yelagin island. Last year we enjoyed the park, this year we discovered the palace. Again: no tourists. We tried the entrance door and indeed, it was not locked. We were the only visitors and the fee for sightseeing is a voluntary gift (say, 100 rubles). What you will see are living interiors from the middle of the 19th century, that very much do remind us of Jane Austen's England. Especially when it comes to 19th century palaces Russia tried to outperform England in Palladian architecture, in English landscape architecture. Come and see for yourself who has won this competition...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT, just curious: have you ever been anywhere else in Russland apart from St. Petersburg? 

The Russians themselves say it is a different world out there.


----------



## Albert7

I just met a street pharmacist at a bus stop and got an idea. I am going to get a Bluetooth speaker and boom out my Beethoven and Murail out loud just the way the folks do their rap music. Gotta start somewhere to get classical music heard in the streets.


----------



## clavichorder

You know its a rough morning when you still consider 1:00 morning. Such a productive life I'm leading. Time to get back on it.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> TxllxT, just curious: have you ever been anywhere else in Russland apart from St. Petersburg?
> 
> The Russians themselves say it is a different world out there.


No, I've now spent about 30 days in SPB (spread over 3 years) and still we haven't seen all... We like to keep up this concentration on Saint Petersburg as long as my wife's father (this year he reached the age of 87) is alive. Our visiting of SPB is partly family visit, partly touristic (very addictive!). As to Russia & Moscow, my wife assures me too it is a different (read: non-European) world. Personally I do not like the the glass high rises that spoil the horizon behind the Kremlin.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got in contact with a legitimate Glazunov musicologist from Russia!!!!!!!! 

I hope to talk at length with her very soon...


----------



## Lukecash12

Albert7 said:


> Looks like my soon to be ex is involved with another man who is different than two weeks but she cut off my cell phone line. Luckily I have a separate T-Mobile tablet line but for right now I am truly a man without a line for a little bit until I get my new line set up.


Dude, I've been following you for a while lately and feel for you. Seriously, if I lived around Salt Lake I'd have to buy you a beer. Btw, have you ever been to the Mormon Tabernacle there? Talk about an awesome organ.


----------



## Lukecash12

TxllxT said:


> 1) The Academy & Museum of Applied Arts, a.k.a. Baron Stieglitz Museum
> Close to the Summer Garden there is a must see sight, that is hardly visited by tourists. It is a big late 19th century Neorenaissance building which houses both the Academy of Applied Arts and an exotic museum (100 ruble). Perhaps some of you still remember the French film 'Camille Claudel'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Gerard Depardieu playing the sculptor August Rodin. Well, if you think that this movie renders something of a long gone past: you are wrong. In Saint Petersburg we felt like we entered this movie _live_ with all its late romantic beauty & atmosphere, when we ventured into the Academy. Not only the interiors, also the students (lots of women students dressed not in jeans but in (as in Jane Austen's Sense & Sensibility) long dresses!), the indescribable mess of big drawing papers, sculptor models, high ceiling ateliers: when you are sensitive for the true romantic, this place will bring joy to your heart. Our hearts got lost there.
> The museum can be entered only through the Academy. Happily we carried copies of our passports with us, otherwise you will not get past the entrance control (don't worry, everyone will be helpful when you don't speak Russian). Once inside we saw the signs that pointed towards the museum, but instead of that we started (on purpose) to wander around. In june the Academy is still open and it is the period of the exams: so everywhere students expose the things they have done & made during the past year. The Stieglitz building has a kind of Musée d'Orsay-like big rectangular glass dome hall, where we just walked & looked around: all atelier doors stood open and I just peeped in with my photocamera. Nobody bothered us, it was like we were transported 150 years back in a dream...
> Later on we walked down the steps and did the museum. Nothing here has been restored, all the ceilings carry fresco decorations, they are in decay, but that only will enhance your romantic mood.
> 
> 2) The Yelagin palace on the Yelagin island (in the Petrograd region, north of the centre). Almost all tourists do the Winter palace (Hermitage museum) and the Summer palace in Tsarskoye Selo (about 20 km south of St Petersburg). Of course when you have limited time and all is new... But with regard to the Summer (or Catharina) palace that's exact what I didn't like: all what you see is new. The Nazis destroyed the whole palace and yes, it is a miracle, how the present palace has been restored like a phoenix from the ashes. But it misses the patina of the past, the inflaming romantic feeling... For this romantic immersing into the past I advise to go north instead of south (however, the Catharina park surrounding the Catharina palace is magic, and all Scots must pay tribute to Catharina's Scottish architect James Cameron...). On the north of the city centre there is an impressive park as well. It covers the whole Yelagin island. Last year we enjoyed the park, this year we discovered the palace. Again: no tourists. We tried the entrance door and indeed, it was not locked. We were the only visitors and the fee for sightseeing is a voluntary gift (say, 100 rubles). What you will see are living interiors from the middle of the 19th century, that very much do remind us of Jane Austen's England. Especially when it comes to 19th century palaces Russia tried to outperform England in Palladian architecture, in English landscape architecture. Come and see for yourself who has won this competition...


Christ, I would kill to be there right now. Have you ever had the chance to visit the Scriabin museum? If you have please do tell me what it's like. I want to picture his beautiful old Bechstein in my head. Not sure why I feel this way about that particular piano, but the recordings I've heard on it are marvelous.


----------



## TxllxT

Lukecash12 said:


> Christ, I would kill to be there right now. Have you ever had the chance to visit the Scriabin museum? If you have please do tell me what it's like. I want to picture his beautiful old Bechstein in my head. Not sure why I feel this way about that particular piano, but the recordings I've heard on it are marvelous.


I didn't know about the Scriabin museum and will look it up for sure. We like museum apartments that are original. (For example the Dostoyevsky museum is fake). We tried to visit the Museum of Music on the Fontanka embankment, but at the cashier's we were told that there were no music instruments, only the interiors (not kept in original state, alas) of the Sheremetev palace... There is a Rimsky Korsakov Museum apartment (not located in the city centre) and there will be a private museum dedicated to Dmitri Shostakovich.... Enough, the addiction starts kicking!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I got in contact with a legitimate Glazunov musicologist from Russia!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope to talk at length with her very soon...


oh my gosh she's completely legitimate!!! She's happy to meet me too, I guess she's kinda like me, living in isolation. She is happy to know of an American Glazunov fan.  :clap:


----------



## Albert7

From the good ole days with my pal Justin


----------



## Cheyenne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I got in contact with a legitimate Glazunov musicologist from Russia!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope to talk at length with her very soon...


That's great! You know I've emailed scholars before, they're not exactly used to fanmail of any kind, so just another person interested in the same subject reaching out often gladdens them. I've even had a Scottish poet send me two volumes of his poetry (which I could otherwise never get here).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ACH! _Finally _Glazunchik visited me again, this time fancifully accompanying dinner with my family with his Violin Concerto on the radio. I had trouble restraining a smile, but I managed.

I just barely missed you on Sunday morning, sorry about that! I know my change in schedule caught you off guard, that had it been any other Sunday I would have woken up to your Scenes de Ballet when it came on.


----------



## Diminuendo

Diminuendo said:


> Got a sore throat last week. Singing along with my favorite tenors impossible. I just started to love singing a few months back (with more enthusiasm than talent  )and now sore throat is a much bigger problem. It's hard to listen opera when you would also like to sing along. I have to constantly tell myself not to. I can't wait for everything to return back to normal


Well the moment finally arrived. Cleaning the house is much nicer with my nice wireless open headphones and the ability to sing along with my favorite tenors. Until I again miscalculate the weather of course. At the moment life is good


----------



## Albert7

Looks like I may not have custody of Izzy anymore so I will be here a lot more on the forum.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Albert7 said:


> Looks like I may not have custody of Izzy anymore so I will be here a lot more on the forum.


This looks like bad news Albert... will you at least be able to see Izzy on the weekends or will you not even be allowed to do that?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Albert7 said:


> Looks like I may not have custody of Izzy anymore so I will be here a lot more on the forum.


Oh that is not good at all! I am very sorry! It must be hard, though I do hope you will be able to see her regularly.


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> This looks like bad news Albert... will you at least be able to see Izzy on the weekends or will you not even be allowed to do that?


Not sure... My ex is impossible to reach and she seems to have vanished...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am considering a Harry Potter tattoo....something small and cute.


----------



## PeteW

Albert7 said:


> Not sure... My ex is impossible to reach and she seems to have vanished...


I am so sorry to hear this, I really am. 
Have you been able to have any further contact yet?


----------



## Albert7

PeteW said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, I really am.
> Have you been able to have any further contact yet?


Nope. My ex is running off with her new boyfriends. Too bad I don't have a full time job so I can get full custody of Izzy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On our deck, a Carolina wren couple have built a nest in one of our planters, and there are 4 eggs inside! We try not to disturb them too much, but they are not too afraid of us. It's amazing really, they did this before by making a nest in our watering can on our deck last summer. And they decided to do it all over again! We feel very blessed by nature, to be in harmony with our forest like that.

Picture taken when there was 1 egg, but 3 more were laid later:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh help.

Tomorrow I am eligible to....

drink
vote
go to gaol
gamble
smoke
appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.

I wish I could be 4 years old again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


Congrats and Happy Birthday!!

Certainly those aren't things composers of long ago wouldn't have done themselves . However, be responsible, and make healthy decisions, both from physical as well as mental perspective. Be a sane composer! :cheers:


----------



## Albert7

Just witnessed some petty shoplifting a few moments ago on the Trax as I was headed to City Creek mall. Apparently the lady on the right was brazen enough to use a pair of pliers to remove security tags from various pairs of designer jeans before putting them back into her bag.

I guess that thieves must be not all that sharp if they aren't thinking that people aren't watching them. Also this brings us to a further analysis of the true nature of dog-eat-dog world that people want designer stuff without paying for it...

Anyways I guess this trio didn't realize that a dude from NYC originally wouldn't realize what is going on...


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I seem to have developed some shakiness in my right hand. I have no clue how this may have happened since I haven't been injured in any way recently.


----------



## Morimur

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


The freedom that the world purports to offer is really a prison.


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


:tiphat: Happy birthday, CoAG - and face up to being older with confidence: a German questionnaire found that 'happiness peaks at 74'. So things are just going to get better and better...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

My first week (started last Wednesday) of grad school has been extremely difficult. My professor basically told me about a proposal for a certain kind of quantum experiment involving superconducting circuits, and then gave me a bunch of papers, book chapters, and PhD thesis sections to read in order to acclimate myself to the field. The reading is really tough. I feel frightfully behind and extremely lost, to the point where not only do I not know what's going on, but I don't even know what questions I should be asking in order to get me on the right track! zOMG!!!

I think I'm going to talk to him tomorrow, simply be honest that I'm really stuck, and have him go over a few of the readings with me.


----------



## Guest

Today was a mix of horrible and happy news. My 92 year old mother-in-law passed away this morning. She has been in poor health for the past year, she was getting worse (could not, feed, bathe, or feed herself), and she was becoming increasingly delusional. My wife and her brother made the agonizing decision to stop dialysis two weeks ago, and she slowly slipped into a coma and quietly, painlessly passed away. She was a fine pianist in her day, and later worked as a cryptographer for the NSA! 

The better news is that my colonoscopy was 100% clear! (I booked it well in advance of today...) I'm terrified of medical procedures under the best of circumstances, and since I've been experiencing abdominal pain/discomfort for about 2 years, I was worried sick about the outcome. (I have what is called "catastrophic thinking"--those so afflicted always imagine the worst possible outcome.)

Anyway, this has been quite an emotional day.


----------



## Ingélou

I think it's a good idea to talk to your professor honestly. It always is a shock starting at a new level, and I hope you soon get acclimatised, SeptimalTritone. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Today was a mix of horrible and happy news. My 92 year old mother-in-law passed away this morning. She has been in poor health for the past year, she was getting worse (could not, feed, bathe, or feed herself), and she was becoming increasingly delusional. My wife and her brother made the agonizing decision to stop dialysis two weeks ago, and she slowly slipped into a coma and quietly, painlessly passed away. She was a fine pianist in her day, and later worked as a cryptographer for the NSA!
> 
> The better news is that my colonoscopy was 100% clear! (I booked it well in advance of today...) I'm terrified of medical procedures under the best of circumstances, and since I've been experiencing abdominal pain/discomfort for about 2 years, I was worried sick about the outcome. (I have what is called "catastrophic thinking"--those so afflicted always imagine the worst possible outcome.)
> 
> Anyway, this has been quite an emotional day.


Sorry to hear about your mother, Kontrapunctus - may she rest in peace.
So glad that your colonoscopy was clear (we've had some similar worries this year)! 
Very best wishes.


----------



## EricABQ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> 
> go to gaol
> gamble
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)


2,3, and 4 are typically directly related to 1.


----------



## EricABQ

So after watching last night's WWC semi-final between England and Japan, is it fair to say that what Cleveland is to American sports, England is to world sports?


----------



## clavichorder

So, I have made it a fair ways in the library student assistant application process. Yesterday there was a test and orientation. Apparently, if I did well on the test (which I think I did perfectly since it involved alphabetizing and ordering things numerically. Not something very difficult, just requiring close attention), there is a certain likelihood that I will be called to interview at any branch in the city, since I made myself available to them all. The odds are about 15% that I'll get something immediately, and about 40 or 50% that I'll get something in the next three months. Not bad, but its an awfully bureaucratic process and highly selective for the level of work it entails. It is my understanding that if I hang in there for the next 6 months, it is very likely that I will have something.

Well...that's good I guess. But I suppose if I don't make the initial cut, I had best be looking for something else. Maybe if they get back to me later and a feel like getting decent pay for part time entry level work, along with the benefits of entering the library system, I could quit whatever job I take up in the mean time.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Sorry to hear about your mother, Kontrapunctus - may she rest in peace.
> So glad that your colonoscopy was clear (we've had some similar worries this year)!
> Very best wishes.


Thank you. The fear of the unknown is the worst part. It didn't help when the nurse told me, "Today must be polyp day--almost every patient has had some." My blood just chilled.


----------



## Antiquarian

Just returned from a month long adventure in Dorchester County, MD. I fired my demanding estate manager, hired a new one, and talked with friends and family about the future of the property. Much of the discussions were amicable. I travelled through picturesque Easton (in Talbot county), and less than picturesque Cambridge. I visited a cousin who recently refurbished a colonial era house on the Little Choptank river (Note to all: Old timber framed buildings with low ceilings and exposed rough hewn beams and tall people do not mix). I was almost pursuaded to stay there another two weeks to do some fishing on his boat in the bay for rockfish. From a gastronomic standpoint my trip was a success, with rockfish, oysters, soft - shell crab, crab cakes, scallops, shrimp all on the menu. Also, Smith Island cake, which is made with a minimum of nine layers. But it is good to be back home.


----------



## clavichorder

Sometimes I wonder if people on this forum feel that I write pretentiously in my posts. Do you think I do?


----------



## Antiquarian

No. I don't think so. Good luck with the job thing!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


Live long and prosper, CoAG. And welcome to the adult world. It's not that bad. Usually. 

My son is two years into adult life and after a difficult start has rescued his academic ambitions through a foundation course at our local university. He now has to pick between four institutions who have offered him a place to read physics next year.


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people on this forum feel that I write pretentiously in my posts. Do you think I do?


No. ...............................................................


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


Really? You seemed eminently sensible for a tiny child.

But that's history, by now I imagine you're a broken and bitter man whose only solace is in good beer and strong whisky. Welcome.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people on this forum feel that I write pretentiously in my posts. Do you think I do?


Mais au contraire!


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks folks...!


----------



## Avey

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh help.
> 
> Tomorrow I am eligible to....
> 
> drink
> vote
> go to gaol
> gamble
> smoke
> appear naked on the internet (I won't I promise!!!!)
> purchase films, TV shows and games rated R18+
> And probably also a whole lot of other (mainly negative) things.
> 
> I wish I could be 4 years old again.


And if you are in the States, you can now go to war *for your country*. But scratch the first bullet point, not old enough for that junk.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> So after watching last night's WWC semi-final between England and Japan, is it fair to say that what Cleveland is to American sports, England is to world sports?


Cleveland. I occasionally think of the Rocky Colavito and Jim Brown days. I don't remember them scoring on themselves, though. Sorry, England. Rule Britannia!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So this week I'm a part of a cool gig with my music school. We're rehearsing this week for a concert we're gonna do in San Jose, CA on Sunday (so involves traveling across the country). The concert features "wind orchestra" pieces, so that's like small wind ensemble with mixed strings. Basically chamber orchestra-type stuff. I'm playing a reasonably hard part of the program, including flute/piccolo in Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony.

Anyhow, I had to get up early this morning to commute to my university to get to rehearsal. I got into my dad's car at 7:30 in the morning, and turn on the engine and radio. Guess who appeared next to me in the passenger seat? 

You could say I had _very _good company for at least a third of the drive. ^_^


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You could say I had _very _good company for at least a third of the drive. ^_^


Looking at your avatar, he appears not to have left...


----------



## Albert7

July 20th... huge day for me. Ben (dantejones here) moves out to Arizona and I will have my bedroom back. A huge project to get everything done.

Now I have to figure out how to get everything set up for Izzy and me... my dad will be amused.


----------



## Sonata

I intended to watch Otello with Renee Fleming and Placido Domingo tonight. I've had the video checked out from the library for three weeks and haven't had time. Was all set tonight, but spent and hour going through patient labs for a doctor associate that's out of town instead 

On the bright side: I am going to take a nice hot bath and have a glass of red wine now before bed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> 2,3, and 4 are typically directly related to 1.


So if I just don't do 1, then I will be perfectly fine? Great!


----------



## AksharBadBoy

sad abt few things that are hapening in my life.. things will get better i know but for now feel sad.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

There's officially a smartphone version of this site! Can't like posts anymore, but it's easier to post.


----------



## Figleaf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There's officially a smartphone version of this site! Can't like posts anymore, but it's easier to post.


Yes, the new interface scared the life out of me when I logged on this afternoon! I guess you need to be a smart user as well as having a smart phone, in order to figure it out. Luckily I remembered the 'request desktop site' option on my tablet and now all is well again!


----------



## Levanda

Yep Happy Birthday to Levanda had great day with family, listened plenty of classical music.


----------



## TxllxT

*satellite TV etc.*

About a month ago we moved to our new place of living. One of the things that could not be installed on this new house was our motorised satellite dish, which was perfectly suited to pick up signals from lots & lots of satellites that flock the heavens above Europe . Instead of this ugly looking beast (a beauty in my eyes) I now have set up a modest dish on the ground, that is able to receive TV & Radio signals from three satellites: Astra 1 (offering most of German & French TV), Astra 2 (offering most of British TV) and Astra 3 (offering most of Dutch, Belgian and Czech TV). 
Well, recently I found time to get the new three-headed dish working for us. Anyone who has experience with orienting/aligning a satellite dish on the right satellite (move 1 cm left/right/up/down and you get another one instead) knows this can be tricky indeed. On top of this outdoor trouble all of a sudden my satellite receiver (a ten year old Topfield 7700 HSCI) broke down indoors, so almost everything had to be renewed. 
'All's well that ends well'. I've bought a VU+DUOs receiver, which is able to render the sharpest TV pictures possible (full HD, 1080p) and yes, it is a joy to see this picture quality flashing in real on our TV screen. We mostly watch BBC (in Holland most people are able to watch BBC 1 & 2 with setup boxes through the internet, but we like BBC Four :tiphat: the most) and Czech TV (my wife's preference). The VU+DUO2 is an excellent mediaplayer as well: that's what I'll be finding out in the near future.


----------



## clavichorder

I took a nearly forty mile bike trip yesterday with my friend. We went to a northern suburb to catch a ferry to the Olympic Peninsula. He got a flat back in the suburb, but this woman across the Puget Sound after the ferry was nice enough to help us with equipment to patch it. Then we made our way to a touristy Norwegian styled town out there where we relaxed for a bit. We then returned by a different route which led us across a bridge to this island where we could catch a ferry to downtown Seattle. On the ferry ride we talked with this cool music producer guy who happened to be near us. And then we capped it off with dinner in the International District, this really fine vegetarian vietnamese place of affordable prices. 

For some reason when I was riding on the Peninsula, drivers were rude to us in a number of instances. We were obeying the rules, but people are jerks behind the wheel sometimes. One thing stuck out as particularly funny though; this guy called out to me from his truck, "hey nutsack!." I find that funny more than anything.


----------



## Sonata

Sounds like a good time clavichorder!


----------



## Vaneyes

I had my putter lie angle changed to 2 degrees more upright. It's a positive change, judging from a hundred or so practice putts.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> I took a nearly forty mile bike trip yesterday with my friend. We went to a northern suburb to catch a ferry to the Olympic Peninsula. He got a flat back in the suburb, but this woman across the Puget Sound after the ferry was nice enough to help us with equipment to patch it. Then we made our way to a touristy Norwegian styled town out there where we relaxed for a bit. We then returned by a different route which led us across a bridge to this island where we could catch a ferry to downtown Seattle. On the ferry ride we talked with this cool music producer guy who happened to be near us. And then we capped it off with dinner in the International District, this really fine vegetarian vietnamese place of affordable prices.
> 
> For some reason when I was riding on the Peninsula, drivers were rude to us in a number of instances. We were obeying the rules, but people are jerks behind the wheel sometimes. One thing stuck out as particularly funny though; *this guy called out to me from his truck, "hey nutsack!." * I find that funny more than anything.


I can appreciate that. Once while jaywalking, a motorist yelled, "Careful, Superman."


----------



## Vaneyes

Levanda said:


> Yep Happy Birthday to Levanda had great day with family, listened plenty of classical music.


----------



## Morimur

I had a job interview with the Canadian Embassy on Tuesday and I did not think I'd be nervous. As soon as I sat in front the panel my heart started racing. Needless to say the interview didn't go as smoothly as I had envisioned. Sometimes I truly wish I was a sociopath—life would be easier.


----------



## Ingélou

Morimur said:


> I had a job interview with the Canadian Embassy on Tuesday and I did not think I'd be nervous. As soon as I sat in front the panel my heart started racing. Needless to say the interview didn't go as smoothly as I had envisioned. Sometimes I truly wish I was a sociopath-*life would be easier*.


'Not for ever in green pastures...?' 

I don't suppose *anyone else* wishes you were a sociopath! But maybe this nerve-racking interview will 'break the ice' for next time? Hope so!


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> I can appreciate that. Once while jaywalking, a motorist yelled, "Careful, Superman."


Once, when I was in my teens and cycling somewhere in my brown nylon anorak and brown skirt (girls didn't often wear 'slacks' then!), a naughty youth called out, 'Knees up, Mother Brown!' It still stings...


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> One thing stuck out as particularly funny though; this guy called out to me from his truck, "hey nutsack!." I find that funny more than anything.


:lol:

When out running, one of the pleasures is the occasional but regular witty comments offered by passers-by (on foot and in vehicles). I was previously of a more hirsute appearance and so often got "Hey Jesus!" yelled at me. It was funny for about the first twenty maybe thirty times, but eventually not so.

So then when the next one shouted it I responded with a jocular "Hey Onan!"

Fortunately it was lost on him.


----------



## Ingélou

Brilliant - oh dear, now you've got me thinking up a whole lot of biblical-name ripostes!


----------



## Morimur

dogen said:


> :lol:
> 
> When out running, one of the pleasures is the occasional but regular witty comments offered by passers-by (on foot and in vehicles). I was previously of a more hirsute appearance and so often got "Hey Jesus!" yelled at me. It was funny for about the first twenty maybe thirty times, but eventually not so.
> 
> So then when the next one shouted it I responded with a jocular "Hey Onan!"
> 
> Fortunately it was lost on him.


I am baffled and disturbed that certain people feel the need to subject runners to such verbal jabs/abuse. What's the point? I dont get it.


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> :lol:
> 
> When out running, one of the pleasures is the occasional but regular witty comments offered by passers-by (on foot and in vehicles). I was previously of a more hirsute appearance and so often got "Hey Jesus!" yelled at me. It was funny for about the first twenty maybe thirty times, but eventually not so.
> 
> So then when the next one shouted it I responded with a jocular "Hey Onan!"
> 
> Fortunately it was lost on him.


Wow. You are such a creative guy. I am from New York City so I am more accustomed to giving the Big Bird. I tend to be pretty concise.

Honestly I would have said Onan O'Brien.


----------



## Albert7

Ugh this morning I was so unintelligent. Almost walked in front of a bus trying to help my dad catch it.

Geez. Almost dead and wouldn't have been able to vote for Lachenmann this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> I am baffled and disturbed that certain people feel the need to subject runners to such verbal jabs/abuse. What's the point? I dont get it.


I don't know either. 

The most bemusing are the exhortations to greater effort by those who may charitably be described as tremendously fond of pies (I know that is a personal matter but it's no longer a personal matter when they choose to be so publicly rude and hypocritical).


----------



## Ingélou

That's it, isn't it - they feel an implicit criticism that you are trying to get fit, or are fit, when they are obvious pie-eaters. It's a bit like one of Taggart's uncles who became unpleasant when guests turned down a glass of the scotch he was pouring out.


----------



## Avey

Hi, so:

I spend my free time on this forum. Thus, I wanted to pen a simple thanks. Actually, this is a simple obeisance to all your contributions and involvement. Regardless whether I like what you say, or your posts, your threads, your aural tendencies, despite all that, I agree with your impressions. I very much find this thread as a home, or at least a home where I can write and express my current thoughts.

I recently discovered this thread (specifically, re _life_ junk), so I apologize for my random, late notice. Just wanted to share my appreciation for the thread in general. Because it is significant, especially for those who do not know people that appreciate music in absolute form as y'all do.

Anyways, carry on!


----------



## Cosmos

The most interesting thing that's happened to me recently is that I got an internship downtown with a marketing company. Never really thought I'd have interest in this field, but it's been keeping me busy at least.

Yesterday I went with two of my friends to the art museum, which is always fun. This time was memorable because, of all the times I'd been there, I never saw the section of miniature rooms by Narcissa Thorne. Those were pretty cool. My friends and I spent over half an hour rating each room and picking which ones we'd want to live in.

Today I have to go to the dentist [ugh], then later my cousin's wedding. I don't like weddings, but I'll suffer through I guess


----------



## Guest

I posted about my first piano lesson, but I don't see it. Did I forget to click REPLY? Anyway, it went well and she was very encouraging. She thinks I'll make rapid progress. I was a little taken aback when I asked her how long it would be before I could play the Aria from Bach's Goldberg Variations and she said, "Ive never heard it"  I happened to have it with me, so she played/ stumbled through it ("I'm not a very good sight reader") and said "the rhythms would be the trickiest part...maybe in 6 months to a year."


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hey there all. How are you all doing? I know I have been somewhat MIA lately. I suppose I have just had a lot on my mind and haven't really felt like talking much. I don't want to drone on and complain but I'm going to unload here okay? I'll try to keep it short.

I know I mentioned before that I am going to Orlando this month. Well I officially leave on Wednesday, and as excited as I am about it all I am also very apprehensive. I know I have not mentioned this before but I don't have a great relationship with my family, especially my mom. Now we do live together and things have been good lately. There has been no fighting and I kind of feel that we may finally be starting to get along to some extent. I can honestly say I am very scared that my going out of town is going to be a huge setback in that area. I really don't want that to happen, but I feel with all the hard work I have been putting in with my schooling...you all know whats going on there I deserve to get away for a little while. I don't really know what to do with these conflicting feelings, and I cant seem to get over them. Another huge issue is that I feel completely lacking in my life right now. I suppose some serious self reflection is needed here. I guess I just feel like life is moving on without me. I have a plan to fix some of this but it is really starting to get to me. In some ways I am starting to feel like I am becoming a bitter woman and that's just not who I am. I have been on the outs with my self image as well these days. 
School has been completely overwhelming. I know I will never take this many classes in the summer again. No, I cant deal with this stress anymore. And for all the good I am doing in school I have been having my doubts of being able to fulfill my dream of going to Cambridge. I just don't feel smart at all and I feel I am barely grasping my school work as it is. 

Okay, I think that's it on my...well whatever it is.


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> I posted about my first piano lesson, but I don't see it. Did I forget to click REPLY? Anyway, it went well and she was very encouraging. She thinks I'll make rapid progress. I was a little taken aback when I asked her how long it would be before I could play the Aria from Bach's Goldberg Variations and she said, "Ive never heard it"  I happened to have it with me, so she played/ stumbled through it ("I'm not a very good sight reader") and said "the rhythms would be the trickiest part...maybe in 6 months to a year."


You did post about your lesson on Tell Us Your Keyboard Story: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/38795-tell-us-your-keyboard.html

But much more generally: the detail you give here is interesting but a little disturbing.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Hey there all. How are you all doing? I know I have been somewhat MIA lately. I suppose I have just had a lot on my mind and haven't really felt like talking much. I don't want to drone on and complain but I'm going to unload here okay? I'll try to keep it short.
> 
> I know I mentioned before that I am going to Orlando this month. Well I officially leave on Wednesday, and as excited as I am about it all I am also very apprehensive. I know I have not mentioned this before but I don't have a great relationship with my family, especially my mom. Now we do live together and things have been good lately. There has been no fighting and I kind of feel that we may finally be starting to get along to some extent. I can honestly say I am very scared that my going out of town is going to be a huge setback in that area. I really don't want that to happen, but I feel with all the hard work I have been putting in with my schooling...you all know whats going on there I deserve to get away for a little while. I don't really know what to do with these conflicting feelings, and I cant seem to get over them. Another huge issue is that I feel completely lacking in my life right now. I suppose some serious self reflection is needed here. I guess I just feel like life is moving on without me. I have a plan to fix some of this but it is really starting to get to me. In some ways I am starting to feel like I am becoming a bitter woman and that's just not who I am. I have been on the outs with my self image as well these days.
> School has been completely overwhelming. I know I will never take this many classes in the summer again. No, I cant deal with this stress anymore. And for all the good I am doing in school I have been having my doubts of being able to fulfill my dream of going to Cambridge. I just don't feel smart at all and I feel I am barely grasping my school work as it is.
> 
> Okay, I think that's it on my...well whatever it is.


It sounds as if you just have too much going on. Let time pass and the dust will settle, I hope.
Very best wishes for a happy future, Sarah. xx


----------



## Mahlerian

Kontrapunctus said:


> I posted about my first piano lesson, but I don't see it. Did I forget to click REPLY? Anyway, it went well and she was very encouraging. She thinks I'll make rapid progress. I was a little taken aback when I asked her how long it would be before I could play the Aria from Bach's Goldberg Variations and she said, "Ive never heard it"  I happened to have it with me, so she played/ stumbled through it ("I'm not a very good sight reader") and said "the rhythms would be the trickiest part...maybe in 6 months to a year."


Ouch. You should probably find a new teacher.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> You did post about your lesson on Tell Us Your Keyboard Story:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/38795-tell-us-your-keyboard.html


Dang, I'm getting older than I thought!


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Ouch. You should probably find a new teacher.


Oh, I will. She'll be fine for a while--guiding me through the basics--I'll find someone better when I progress a bit further. Several of my high school English students took lessons from her and all said she was great. To her credit, she does seem familiar with Rachmaninov!


----------



## clavichorder

I finished constructing another piano piece today, basically adding 2/3rds to a little gem of a phrase I had made a few months back, in one fell swoop. Look out for 'A Rococo Bagatelle' in the current composer subforum. It will be uploaded as soon as I feel I can play it smoothly.


----------



## Albert7

Today was the first time I realized that my legal name actually offended some people. Seriously?


----------



## clavichorder

Albert7 said:


> Today was the first time I realized that my legal name actually offended some people. Seriously?


I hope it doesn't offend you, but I find that kind of funny...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

California (San Jose and San Francisco) was amazing... what I experienced there will never be replicated again in my whole life. A little post won't cover just how amazing it was to be there for 3 full days. I'd spend months there just to take it all in again if I could!

One picture. You can guess where I was:










Oh, and the ensemble concert went well, I guess that's why I was actually there, right? lol


----------



## Figleaf

In less than 24 hours, my beloved and I will be together again, in person-:it's so exciting!  No more PMs or all-night phone calls for us for a while!


----------



## omega

Those three weeks of exams are over, at last!
Time for some rest, now...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> In less than 24 hours, my beloved and I will be together again, in person-:it's so exciting!  No more PMs or all-night phone calls for us for a while!


From someone who is also in a long-distance relationship: I wish you good luck and much fun!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today in a fastfood place I've met a Czech guy who was on a bicycle trip from the Czech Republic to Moscow, Russia. He hardly spoke either English or Russian, but we still had a nice chat. And his bike looked more like a fully loaded camel


----------



## Guest

If you heard a scream around 8:30 pm last night, that was me passing an 8mm kidney stone, the one that withstood the shock wave therapy! The upside is now I don't need to have the more invasive treatment to retrieve it. I have a photo if anyone is interested...


----------



## breakup

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you heard a scream around 8:30 pm last night, that was me passing an 8mm kidney stone, the one that withstood the shock wave therapy! The upside is now I don't need to have the more invasive treatment to retrieve it. I have a photo if anyone is interested...


Is that what I heard?


----------



## Albert7

Ben moved out this morning. I got to figure how to move back into my bedroom after three years.


----------



## breakup

Albert7 said:


> Ben moved out this morning. I got to figure how to move back into my bedroom after three years.


Why don't you just leave the room empty, and then you could listen to 4'33" anytime you want.


----------



## clavichorder

Went on another very long bikeride with my friend. Possibly 45 miles.


----------



## Lord Lance

breakup said:


> Why don't you just leave the room empty, and then you could listen to 4'33" anytime you want.


I am not sure if you are being sarcastic, scathingly critical, humorous or plain irrelevant. Hopefully, humorous.

Bought this bad boy (I am one happy bear):


----------



## breakup

Lord Lance said:


> I am not sure if you are being sarcastic, scathingly critical, humorous or plain irrelevant. Hopefully, humorous.


Yes, can I put those on my resume?


----------



## Lord Lance

breakup said:


> Yes, can I put those on my resume?


I can detect sarcasm when I read it but I still have no clue what the true intentions are. Was that a clever riposte?


----------



## breakup

Lord Lance said:


> I can detect sarcasm when I read it but I still have no clue what the true intentions are.* Was that a clever riposte?*


Well, I'm trying, just ask my wife.


----------



## breakup

If you read my other posts, you will see that I'm not a fan of Cage or 4'33", so you can factor that into my posts.


----------



## Lord Lance

breakup said:


> Well, I'm trying, just ask my wife.


Utterly redundant aggression then. I have better things to do and so you do too probably. (and your wife, theoretically - I assume her existence is part of the riposte.)

Good day, sirrah!


----------



## breakup

Lord Lance said:


> Utterly redundant aggression then. I have better things to do and so you do too probably. (and your wife, theoretically - I assume her existence is part of the riposte.)
> 
> Good day, sirrah!


My wife is at work, and I'm eating lunch while surfing the net, I can multitask when necessary. Better things to do, will come later.


----------



## Albert7

Drank 32 oz of cold brew coffee and now I have a terrible migraine. I am awake but in the wrong way now.


----------



## breakup

Albert7 said:


> Drank 32 oz of cold brew coffee and now I have a terrible migraine. I am awake but in the wrong way now.


I used to get migraines from drinking Sanka, once I figured out what was causing them, I avoided decaf like a plague.


----------



## Sloe

Albert7 said:


> Drank 32 oz of cold brew coffee and now I have a terrible migraine. I am awake but in the wrong way now.


I had a horrible migraine yesterday and no option to buy pills since the chemists were closed.


----------



## isorhythm

Going on vacation! Won't be online much. See you all in August, when I trust you'll have resolved the question of atonality to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## clavichorder

I went on a nice date yesterday that, nice as it was, had a bit more of a friendly vibe about it than a dating one. She is a friend and coworker of a friends. I'm not gonna analyze too much, it was a pleasant outing. 

Perhaps related, though not directly, today I am so far declaring the nicest day yet I've had this summer, even though its a bit cloudy and misty out. Its been mostly to myself, today, but I have enjoyed it pretty darn well in a mild sort of way. First I got up and read a chapter of Far From the Madding Crowd with two cups of decaf coffee. Then I prepared a light breakfast of avocado on toast while having a pleasant chat with my brother's girlfriend. After that, I walked two miles south to a coffee shop, ordered a pot of tea and these really good brownies they have and read some more. I also read this article on bibliotherapy, which is an interesting concept worth looking at from angles both of hope and skepticism. Then I took off for the grocery store, bought some fried chicken and a Powerade, and headed through this big neighborhood forest park along the beach, settled at a nice spot and ate the hearty lunch. After that, I walked down to the beach, where I observed an osprey doing its thing, gliding about and then perching high in a tree. Then I read another chapter and finished up just as it started to rain lightly. After that I headed home through the park, and happened on this garage sale, where I bought some books, among them hopefully entertaining golf books for my golf obsessed father.


----------



## Weston

No one really wants to read this, but I have to tell _somebody_. I weighed in at -20 lbs this morning! -20 from where I started trying to lose I mean, via diet and exercise. I think I'm almost back to my weight circa my late-40s and I may keep losing if I can. I can't say it has been easy, but it was far more doable than I expected. Maybe the time was right for me.

Sorry for the self congratulatory post. I wanted to provide some hope that even in advanced middle age this can be done. Whether I did it in a healthy way and whether it will last remains to be seen, but I'll enjoy it for now.


----------



## Ingélou

Weston said:


> No one really wants to read this, but I have to tell _somebody_. I weighed in at -20 lbs this morning! -20 from where I started trying to lose I mean, via diet and exercise. I think I'm almost back to my weight circa my late-40s and I may keep losing if I can. I can't say it has been easy, but it was far more doable than I expected. Maybe the time was right for me.
> 
> Sorry for the self congratulatory post. I wanted to provide some hope that even in advanced middle age this can be done. Whether I did it in a healthy way and whether it will last remains to be seen, but I'll enjoy it for now.


'No one really wants to read this...?' - How wrong can you be? :lol:
I was delighted to read it, as I'm thinking of losing a few pounds myself. Well done. :tiphat:
Exercise is self-explanatory, but I'd appreciate a few more details about the diet.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What's happening for us this week is a 'staycation' to celebrate the end (we hope) of Taggart's ten months of medical interventions, which started with pancreatitis last September, and have included gall bladder removal by keyhole surgery, emergency operation for a strangulated hernia, a colonoscopy to remove a polyp in his bowel, four endoscopies, two to remove a polyp in his duodenum, a depleting bout of norovirus, and numerous scans. For me, it's just been one long roller-coaster of worry.

After all that, we need a break, but can't face the hassle of packing to go away. So while my sister is down to look after Mum (who has dementia but lives independently in our street) Tag & I are going on local trips & have ordered some dvds to watch while we're at home.

Hey - we'll be chilling out, man!


----------



## Bix

Weston said:


> No one really wants to read this, but I have to tell _somebody_. I weighed in at -20 lbs this morning! -20 from where I started trying to lose I mean, via diet and exercise. I think I'm almost back to my weight circa my late-40s and I may keep losing if I can. I can't say it has been easy, but it was far more doable than I expected. Maybe the time was right for me.
> 
> Sorry for the self congratulatory post. I wanted to provide some hope that even in advanced middle age this can be done. Whether I did it in a healthy way and whether it will last remains to be seen, but I'll enjoy it for now.


that's great news and obviously the result of shear determination and hard work.


----------



## Weston

Ingélou said:


> Exercise is self-explanatory, but I'd appreciate a few more details about the diet.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Exercise alone was getting me nowhere. I was eating everything in sight and using food as self medication for the stresses at work.

In The States we have a celebrity TV doctor whom many, myself included, consider a borderline quack. However a friend of mine advocated one of this doctor's diets that nearly eliminates the starving feeling we get when we cut way back on our eating. Much of the weight loss at first is fluids of course - but not 20 lbs of fluid!

Basically you make "smoothies," or whatever the rest of the world calls them, for breakfast with a half a frozen banana, coconut milk or almond milk, flax seed oil, canned pumpkin (or there is also a chocolate and a frozen berry version) and a few other ingredients. The idea is the frozen banana is harder to digest and burns more calories. The smoothies are very dense and filling and keep me satisfied until mid morning.

Then if I get really hungry throughout the day I can have unlimited amounts of vegetable broth heated in the microwave with spices of my choice. This sounds disgusting but it's really quite tasty and curbs those grouchy debilitating hunger feelings for those of us who overeat. The instructions provide a recipe for making your own broth, but I don't bother with that. It comes in little cartons ready made in the soup section of the grocery store. I just add a little black pepper and cumin, etc.

The rest of the day I just avoid processed foods and especially complex carbs and wheat products, eating mostly salads and green vegetables (no carrots as they are high in sugar, no potatoes or rice), with reasonable amounts of chicken or fish and maybe an egg once in a while. Lots of green tea is allowed too. Yogurt is the only dairy allowed. Some small amounts of quinoa grain is allowed. An apple or celery and hummus are allowed for snacking.

So it's high protein, very low carb, but also very low craving. It can be a bit expensive but worth it for me. My belly no longer precedes me into a room.

The first two days were the hardest so I started it on a weekend. After that I stopped craving bread and sugar of any kind. It has been fairly easy ever since. You can break it once in a while too without totally undoing everything.

I think the plan was meant for quick weight loss over just a couple of weeks -- usually not a good idea, but some people have stayed on it and just kept losing with no side effects yet. I've been doing it for about two and half months. Even if and when I quit the plan, I feel I won't be stuffing in nearly as much food now. I can't. I'm not used to over eating any more. That's got to be a good thing.

Here's the link. I found the instructions clear as mud, but my friend coached me on details which helped a lot.

http://www.doctoroz.com/gallery/total-10-rapid-weight-loss-plan-instructions


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> No one really wants to read this, but I have to tell _somebody_. I weighed in at -20 lbs this morning! -20 from where I started trying to lose I mean, via diet and exercise. I think I'm almost back to my weight circa my late-40s and I may keep losing if I can. I can't say it has been easy, but it was far more doable than I expected. Maybe the time was right for me.
> 
> Sorry for the self congratulatory post. I wanted to provide some hope that even in advanced middle age this can be done. Whether I did it in a healthy way and whether it will last remains to be seen, but I'll enjoy it for now.


20 lbs is a lot, extra weight has been creeping onto my torso for almost 10 years now and I need to be more careful with my diet, which tends to be filled with lots of empty calories.

Congratulations, I bet you feel like a million bucks as well!


----------



## MrTortoise

Ingélou said:


> 'No one really wants to read this...?' - How wrong can you be? :lol:
> I was delighted to read it, as I'm thinking of losing a few pounds myself. Well done. :tiphat:
> Exercise is self-explanatory, but I'd appreciate a few more details about the diet.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> What's happening for us this week is a 'staycation' to celebrate the end (we hope) of Taggart's ten months of medical interventions, which started with pancreatitis last September, and have included gall bladder removal by keyhole surgery, emergency operation for a strangulated hernia, a colonoscopy to remove a polyp in his bowel, four endoscopies, two to remove a polyp in his duodenum, a depleting bout of norovirus, and numerous scans. For me, it's just been one long roller-coaster of worry.
> 
> After all that, we need a break, but can't face the hassle of packing to go away. So while my sister is down to look after Mum (who has dementia but lives independently in our street) Tag & I are going on local trips & have ordered some dvds to watch while we're at home.
> 
> Hey - we'll be chilling out, man!


I hope you two have a great staycation! I'm sorry to hear about Taggart's medical difficulties. Those weigh on the entire family and a celebratory 'staycation' is in order and it is great to hear that he is better.

I'm glad your sister could help out with your Mom. My father had Alzheimer's and it is not easy for the caretakers. You two enjoy yourselves!


----------



## omega

Exams successfully passed! 
I'm entering my engineering school in Paris next September.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

For the last few days I have been living with my aunt in her village house (no internet there) and in full accordance with my newfound heathen faith, learning to care for everything that grows and blossoms.


----------



## Albert7

My first video game recording experience. Went rather well!


----------



## SixFootScowl

My son just did something that would not work if I was running Microsoft. He upgraded me to a different computer that has 4GB ram instead of 2GB. All we did was pull my 250 GB hard drive and replace the 150GB hard drive that was in the other computer and it fired right up. This is one of the beauties of Linux. The other computer had Windows XP and he said if we try to turn my old tower on with that drive in it, we'll just get a blue screen and have to load an operating system.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

I work customer service. I hate clients. 

I'm going to rejoin my old boxing gym so that I can visualise myself punching their kids in the testicles.


----------



## clavichorder

I used to love that game Albert!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have a new internet friend! ^_^ It's been a while since I had a serious conversation about Glazunov that wasn't just me spouting out a bunch of information. Instead, this person was spouting out stuff to me too! :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have a new internet friend! ^_^ It's been a while since I had a serious conversation about Glazunov that wasn't just me spouting out a bunch of information. Instead, this person was spouting out stuff to me too! :lol:


I think having friends that stimulate you mentally is a great thing.


----------



## Dim7

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think having friends that stimulate you mentally is a great thing.


I think it's a terrible, awful thing. There's NOTHING worse. I prefer boring, mentally unstimulating people.


----------



## geralmar

My wife and I are moving into an old farm home. Today a stray cat showed up at the side door. We didn't have any cat food, so I opened a can of salmon and fed the cat a couple of forkfulls. I decided that as long as the can was opened I would make a salmon sandwich. My wife bristled and said the salmon was for the cat. When I insisted I was hungry, she dug a shriveled three-day old fast food sandwich out of the back of the fridge and handed it to me. Where is it ordained that cats eat better than husbands?


----------



## TxllxT

In June we were arriving at Schiphol Airport, where we got stuck in an endless queue, because on that day Schiphol had introduced a new security check system without any prior testing in practice. Because of this mess we missed our plane to Tallinn by just a few minutes  . I immediately booked a new flight to Tallinn for the next day and on top of all this we were fined for having missed the plane. I filed a complaint against Schiphol and expected nothing. But HALLELUJAH: today we received the answer, that Schiphol airport acknowledged our complaint and will cover all our extra expenses made. :angel:


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah, I finished every single class storyline in SWTOR just 2 days ago-ish. It has been a four year project to do it now that the 12X class quest XP has been enabled. This is the footage from the final cut scene.


----------



## Diminuendo

Albert7 said:


> Hurrah, I finished every single class storyline in SWTOR just 2 days ago-ish. It has been a four year project to do it now that the 12X class quest XP has been enabled. This is the footage from the final cut scene.


I own the original SWKOTOR. A magnificent game. I bought the second one from Steam, but in a certain point the game just shuts down. I should have bought it when it came out and when I still had a computer that could play it. Oh well


----------



## Diminuendo

I just saw this http://www.wired.com/2015/07/star-wars-kotor-2/. The game might work now. Have to try someday.


----------



## Belowpar

Albert7 said:


> Hurrah, I finished every single class storyline in SWTOR just 2 days ago-ish. It has been a four year project to do it now that the 12X class quest XP has been enabled. This is the footage from the final cut scene.


IS this post available in English for the old folk like me.


----------



## Centropolis

My company sent me to the other side of the country for work for 3 weeks. That's what's happening. I am in Vancouver now if anyone knows where that it.

One big used classical music CD shop within 10 mins of walking from this temporary office.


----------



## Morimur

Centropolis said:


> My company sent me to the other side of the country for work for 3 weeks. That's what's happening. I am in Vancouver now if anyone knows where that it.
> 
> One big used classical music CD shop within 10 mins of walking from this temporary office.


Vancouver's beautiful, though pricey.


----------



## breakup

Centropolis said:


> My company sent me to the other side of the country for work for 3 weeks. That's what's happening. * I am in Vancouver now* if anyone knows where that it.


That's somewhere in Asia, isn't it? Do they put anything on the roads over the dirt?


----------



## Albert7

Right now I have been busy working on upping all of the valor to max at 100. I hit the maximum legacy level of 50 this morning was a difficult achievement.

That leave me to finish up the Ziost planet to get all of the blue endgame gear so that I can pull the mods hopefully from there. I should be able to retain about a 192 gear set by the time I am done on the bounty hunter main and leaves me to forge augments for the smuggler.

Also I am now a PVP officer in the Knights of Gallifrey. I am having a blast listening to jazz and classical vinyl and iTunes while leveling up.

Now that my roommate Ben is gone I have no need to leave the house apart from grocery shopping. Not at all sociable to be honest. I also saw Straight Outta Compton and it was awesome. I have to catch The Man from UNCLE and the Irrational man movies.

If you don't see me here much it's because I have to balance working with 3 guilds (1 Republic, 1 Empire, and 1 Republic/Empire) and hang out with my daughter and do job hunting in the same boat. But it's all good and I still need to get some sushi.

See ya folks once in awhile. I will be doing my daily voting routines and keeping my dad entertained now that he has his own Dell laptop that I got him a few months ago so that he can hang out here.


----------



## Avey

I moved to Olympia, WA about 10 days ago for work. My body did it all, my mind did not contribute. Only now, so many days later, my mind begins to catch up, and I am in this lag, my mind is in this like magnificent haze where only now am I contemplating: You are never returning to the _home_ you just left. It is profound and quite painful. Free-writing painful.

Anyways, the reason why? I just finished the Oregon Bar exam, was hired while I was studying for that hurdle, so, if y'all do not know, taking work for a new attorney is like step #1. Do it. Anyways, I am now set to take the Washington Bar exam in 6 months -- not looking forward to a second foray. Plus, I have no clue how I did on the Oregon one. Awful feeling. Sitting here and waiting, full of doubt and dejection. Simply trying, again, to get into the swing of the five-day work week, reading, writing in my free time, watching films, swimming, running -- I WANT TO GET BACK INTO NORMAL LIFE. So here I am. Joining y'all, once again, on my personal _participation routine._

All of this is weird, to put it succinctly.


----------



## Arie

Well, at present I'm stuck in a job that I dislike, and I can't afford to quit it. I want to go abroad and study, but I'm penniless as well


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Was away from my laptop for several days, at a Flute Convention in Washington DC. The National Flute Association (NFA) has a big convention somewhere in the US every year, and it's really awesome. Thousands of flutists from all around go there. I had an unrelated (and bizarre!) gig that was having rehearsals and concert in the evenings, so unfortunately I had to miss some Convention stuff. It was fun to hang out with old friends, meet friends from long ago, and also famous flutists, though I actually hardly talked to any personally. The lectures, concerts, and masterclasses were so worth watching! Very enriching and inspiring. I didn't really have any big conversations with famous people, but I did see James Galway watch me play at the Exhibition Hall because I was at the Nagahara flute dealers' stand and they had this AMAZING 10K gold flute which I know I want to get in the future when I need an upgrade. I was just playing around on it to see what kinds of things it could do, and I saw him watching me several times though he didn't come talk to me. Maybe he remembered me vaguely from Eastern Music Festival last year when he let ME play his Nagahara flute? 

I bought $140 dollars in flute music though! That'll keep me busy for the next 3 years! Really hard stuff too, which will challenge me.


----------



## breakup

I finished the framing for the first section of deck on the porch, 8' by 8'. It was hot out today so I could only work a short while till I was sweating so badly that I couldn't see thru my glasses. Then I would come inside and cool down. I started moving the 2 by 6's over but I will need to turn some to get a better fit. So far it lines up nicely with the concrete porch and is very solid.


----------



## Vaneyes

*I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager?)I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.*

I don't have to go to school or work.
I get an allowance (pensions).
I have my own pad.
I don't have a curfew.
I have a driver's licence and my own car.
I have ID that gets me into bars and the Beer Store.
The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant.
And I don't have acne.
Life is great.
​


----------



## Vaneyes

Arie said:


> Well, at present I'm stuck in a job that I dislike, and I can't afford to quit it. I want to go abroad and study, but I'm penniless as well


Keep buying lottery tickets.


----------



## Vaneyes

Avey said:


> *I moved to Olympia, WA *about 10 days ago for work. My body did it all, my mind did not contribute. Only now, so many days later, my mind begins to catch up, and I am in this lag, my mind is in this like magnificent haze where only now am I contemplating: You are never returning to the _home_ you just left. It is profound and quite painful. Free-writing painful.
> 
> Anyways, the reason why? I just finished the Oregon Bar exam, was hired while I was studying for that hurdle, so, if y'all do not know, taking work for a new attorney is like step #1. Do it. Anyways, I am now set to take the Washington Bar exam in 6 months -- not looking forward to a second foray. Plus, I have no clue how I did on the Oregon one. Awful feeling. Sitting here and waiting, full of doubt and dejection. Simply trying, again, to get into the swing of the five-day work week, reading, writing in my free time, watching films, swimming, running -- I WANT TO GET BACK INTO NORMAL LIFE. So here I am. Joining y'all, once again, on my personal _participation routine._
> 
> All of this is weird, to put it succinctly.


Play Tumwater Valley Golf Club course and chill out.


----------



## Vaneyes

Centropolis said:


> My company sent me to the other side of the country for work for 3 weeks. That's what's happening. *I am in Vancouver now *if anyone knows where that it.
> 
> One big used classical music CD shop within 10 mins of walking from this temporary office.


WA or Ca-na-da?


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Vancouver's beautiful, though pricey.


Everywhere's pricey. It's called Globalization.


----------



## Ingélou

I got a surprise phone call from *moody* this afternoon! He's not too well & finds that time passes slowly in his nursing home, but he is hoping to be able to do something about that by - *ta da!* - listening to more music and coming back on to Talk Classical again, if he can manage it.

He asked me to post this on the site so - duty done. 
Ave, moody! :tiphat:


----------



## Cheyenne

Vaneyes said:


> *I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager?)I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.*
> 
> I don't have to go to school or work.
> I get an allowance (pensions).
> I have my own pad.
> I don't have a curfew.
> I have a driver's licence and my own car.
> I have ID that gets me into bars and the Beer Store.
> The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant.
> And I don't have acne.
> Life is great.
> ​


Goethe spoke of his period of revitalization (in terms of life and poetic energy) during his old age as a "renewed adolescence" :lol:

I feel good -- going to a friend tomorrow early then leaving for the other side of the country to stay at some other friends far away for a night. I think I'll take a bath now with my volume of James Huneker's essays selected by H.L. Mencken. His passion is always so enticing. "I have never encountered a man who was further removed from dullness."

My introduction week for University starts next week, it'll probably be really fun.


----------



## Ingélou

Cheyenne said:


> My introduction week for University starts next week, it'll probably be really fun.


Have a fabulous time, Cheyenne!


----------



## PeteW

To my embarrassment I have never had a good look at this monument to Chopin in Manchester before. 
He gave a concert here in 1848.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Life is weird and wild. At least things have calmed down after the gig and Convention. But really... my mind is on fire with creative writing ideas again, and again inspired to play new flute music too. Life inspires creativity, not the other way around.

It's getting a bit oppressive now, this Ghost creeper stalking. What's been bad lately is he catches me when I extremely exhausted, or sick (as I have a cold right now), so I feel icky, and I can't fight back. Maybe I can moan and turn off my radio, but really, it's too late, enough damage done... lol. Quit it, man! Had enough? What am I gonna do? He's unavoidable. Haunting me...

(Keep this secret, but it's the weird stuff that happens in my life that inspires my best stories)


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Life is weird and wild. At least things have calmed down after the gig and Convention. But really... my mind is on fire with creative writing ideas again, and again inspired to play new flute music too. Life inspires creativity, not the other way around.
> 
> It's getting a bit oppressive now, this Ghost creeper stalking. What's been bad lately is he catches me when I extremely exhausted, or sick (as I have a cold right now), so I feel icky, and I can't fight back. Maybe I can moan and turn off my radio, but really, it's too late, enough damage done... lol. Quit it, man! Had enough? What am I gonna do? He's unavoidable. Haunting me...
> 
> (Keep this secret, but it's the weird stuff that happens in my life that inspires my best stories)


I know what I'd do.


----------



## Vaneyes

PeteW said:


> To my embarrassment I have never had a good look at this monument to Chopin in Manchester before.
> He gave a concert here in 1848.
> 
> View attachment 73879


Made my neck hurt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> Goethe spoke of his period of revitalization (in terms of life and poetic energy) during his old age as a "renewed adolescence" :lol:
> 
> I feel good -- going to a friend tomorrow early then leaving for the other side of the country to stay at some other friends far away for a night. I think I'll take a bath now with my volume of James Huneker's essays selected by H.L. Mencken. His passion is always so enticing. "I have never encountered a man who was further removed from dullness."
> 
> My introduction week for University starts next week, *it'll probably be really fun*.


It will, and even more so, if they have a football team.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> I got a surprise phone call from *moody* this afternoon! He's not too well & finds that time passes slowly in his nursing home, but he is hoping to be able to do something about that by - *ta da!* - listening to more music and coming back on to Talk Classical again, if he can manage it.
> 
> He asked me to post this on the site so - duty done.
> Ave, moody! :tiphat:


Good for the Moodster.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> I know what I'd do.


Yeah I'm gonna really need that right now... checked radio again, and AGAIN he was on for the umpteenth time this week when I checked. I've lost count. O well, it's his month, so whatever, HE CAN MESS WITH ME ALL HE WANTS, I WON'T CRY. I'll just drown in the love. And then I'll do something to check the love, I'll write an uncyclopedia article about him to get out all my frustrations with this lack of consent.


----------



## breakup

breakup said:


> I finished the framing for the first section of deck on the porch, 8' by 8'. It was hot out today so I could only work a short while till I was sweating so badly that I couldn't see thru my glasses. Then I would come inside and cool down. I started moving the 2 by 6's over but I will need to turn some to get a better fit. So far it lines up nicely with the concrete porch and is very solid.


I finished the first section and got a final cost of Linseed oil on the top and sides. Today it rained almost all day, so I didn't start the next section.


----------



## clavichorder

I am in Catalunya! Have been for a few days. I don´t feel like I want to spoil my experience by attempting to make an account of all that has happened, public here. More will come later.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ingélou said:


> Have a fabulous time, Cheyenne!


Thanks!

My dad asked me to drive halfway across the country to deliver a broken printer (strange story), then on the way back I got stuck in a traffic jam for 1.5 hours, a unique way to drive a long distance alone for the first time :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I auditioned for the Hawkes Bay Youth Orchestra today, a step up from the Training Orchestra.
Much to my surprise, they put me straight in without the conventional period of transition!


----------



## Taggart

MoonlightSonata said:


> I auditioned for the Hawkes Bay Youth Orchestra today, a step up from the Training Orchestra.
> Much to my surprise, they put me straight in without the conventional period of transition!


Well done!


----------



## gHeadphone

MoonlightSonata said:


> I auditioned for the Hawkes Bay Youth Orchestra today, a step up from the Training Orchestra.
> Much to my surprise, they put me straight in without the conventional period of transition!


Great to hear, congrats!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Taggart said:


> Well done!





gHeadphone said:


> Great to hear, congrats!


Thank you very much!


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> I auditioned for the Hawkes Bay Youth Orchestra today, a step up from the Training Orchestra.
> Much to my surprise, they put me straight in without the conventional period of transition!


Fantastic! What do you play?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

PeteW said:


> Fantastic! What do you play?


I play the viola - but it's only my second year, which is why I was so surprised. You're meant to be Grade 5 to get in!


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> I play the viola - but it's only my second year, which is why I was so surprised. You're meant to be Grade 5 to get in!


Beautiful instrument. 
They have clearly seen your talent; doubly well done!


----------



## Kivimees

What has happened in my life is that my summer has ended - and a new season of classical music is about to begin. There are of course thousands of posts that I've missed, but I hope to see soon how the most important topics have developed: 1) has the 4'33" issue finally been resolved? 2) how many great Saturday symphonies do I need to catch up on? 3) did Albert finally get a date?


----------



## Dim7

Kivimees said:


> 1) has the 4'33" issue finally been resolved?


After a long, tedious debate, we finally arrived at unanimous consensus that 4'33'' is not music, but in fact a type of fish. This discovery revolutionized not just ichthyology, but biological classifications in general.



Kivimees said:


> 3) did Albert finally get a date?


The whole forum is basically his harem at this point.


----------



## Kivimees

Kiitos for saving me so much time!


----------



## Dim7

Kivimees said:


> Kiitos for saving me so much time!


You being Estonian, I wish you had said "Aitäh" instead... means basically "WTF" or "Huh?" in Finnish


----------



## Kivimees

Kurat! Olgu - aitäh! Happy now?


----------



## breakup

My truck's broke. I've been hearing a rear axle bearing grumbling and was preparing to fix it, then yesterday a brake line broke, so now I'm waiting for a call from my mechanic to find out how soon he could do it, I just don't want to, but I will if it's going to be too long.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just to be honest...

It feels really weird when literally all my friends on Facebook (it's probably not true, but it has that impression) are doing stuff with their lives. They're starting up a new year at school, or a whole new school altogether, or new job. And I'm just here at home, living with parents foreseeably for a year, doing none of that. I hardly feel motivation to practice. No concerts, no performances, nothing. No friends live nearby. My friends are busy moving on while I hibernate. The only motivation I have is some applications to competitions I wanna do, and... re-doing the whole grad school application process. The only stuff I possibly feel inspired to do is just play flute for _fun_, write, listen to music with or without online friends, and maybe teach, but that's it. Everything else feels like fluff.

Such is life after college, or at least in a break year between degrees...


----------



## breakup

breakup said:


> My truck's broke. I've been hearing a rear axle bearing grumbling and was preparing to fix it, then yesterday a brake line broke, so now I'm waiting for a call from my mechanic to find out how soon he could do it, I just don't want to, but I will if it's going to be too long.


Too long, the end of September, so I'm going to have to go ahead and do it myself. My mechanic is also going to get back to me about another truck that might be for sale, Standard cab, 8' bed, nothing fancy, just a truck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've had a really weird but fun day. Yesterday an article I was interviewed for about an upcoming performance of my music was published in one of the major mainstream papers in my part of the world. The performance was today in the afternoon, a world premiere, and it was something I don't think I could really accurately describe in words.....

This was a piece for orchestra plus an ensemble of classical guitars (I was playing one of them) that was performed in a program also featuring Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings and choruses from Haydn's Creation, but my piece was played first. The first thing that came to my mind during a sound check earlier today was how good the acoustics were in the hall; the strings especially benefitted from that. We didn't do a full run of the work in the morning, only a few sections here and there to get the balance right etc. but it was a really bizarre and nerve wracking experience to finally present the work to the public. The guitars had a little bit of amplification (they are quiet instruments) but at the very start of the piece (which is very quiet) I was also nervous that the microphones would pick up my heart beating madly! I think I calmed down over the course of the performance and I couldn't actually stop myself from grinning at the very end of the piece. So much fun!

I'm doing a repeat of the program at the Melbourne Recital Centre (which has even better acoustics) in about a week and a half. There will also be another newspaper article next week about that one in the other mainstream newspaper we have which would be pretty interesting to read...I was actually a bit worried about the one which came out yesterday because that paper sometimes has a habit of twisting quotes for sensationalist purposes. But it ended up being a lovely thing to read and a massive boost to my ego. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just to be honest...
> 
> It feels really weird when literally all my friends on Facebook (it's probably not true, but it has that impression) are doing stuff with their lives. They're starting up a new year at school, or a whole new school altogether, or new job. And I'm just here at home, living with parents foreseeably for a year, doing none of that. I hardly feel motivation to practice. No concerts, no performances, nothing. No friends live nearby. My friends are busy moving on while I hibernate. The only motivation I have is some applications to competitions I wanna do, and... re-doing the whole grad school application process. The only stuff I possibly feel inspired to do is just play flute for _fun_, write, listen to music with or without online friends, and maybe teach, but that's it. Everything else feels like fluff.
> 
> Such is life after college, or at least in a break year between degrees...


Take a holiday? Discover something new? Perhaps start your own chamber group? Do you have access to a good recording studio/equipment? You could start a project to record a CD's length of music that you've played/are playing....or on a completely different note you could write a book perhaps. I remember you are a brilliant writer! You teach flute? Maybe take on more students? Oh, have you ever done any arrangements at all? Now _that_ is a useful skill to have.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was actually a bit worried about the one which came out yesterday because that paper sometimes has a habit of twisting quotes for sensationalist purposes. But it ended up being a lovely thing to read and a massive boost to my ego. :lol:


Congratulations, CoAG. I think the newspaper article is good too, straight and respectful.


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've had a really weird but fun day. Yesterday an article I was interviewed for about an upcoming performance of my music was published in one of the major mainstream papers in my part of the world. The performance was today in the afternoon, a world premiere, and it was something I don't think I could really accurately describe in words.....
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ..I was actually a bit worried about the one which came out yesterday because that paper sometimes has a habit of twisting quotes for sensationalist purposes. But it ended up being a lovely thing to read and a massive boost to my ego. :lol:


Congratulations!







(The only other guitar one I could find was a mariachi band!)

The article was excellent. Well done. (Why not post the photo?)

You must be justifiably proud of the work you have done. Congratulations again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh crap now you guys know who I am. Goodbye again Talk Classical!


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh crap now you guys know who I am. Goodbye again Talk Classical!


We also know where you live ......


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I don't have much desire to listen to classical these days. Not even Wagner or the Alpine Symphony. I have absolutely NOT ceased to love it, but for now I am taking a break from it. Judging by the threads about obnoxious avatars and dealing with trolls, there's been something interesting underway in the meanwhile...


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't have much desire to listen to classical these days. Not even Wagner or the Alpine Symphony. I have absolutely NOT ceased to love it, but for now I am taking a break from it. Judging by the threads about obnoxious avatars and dealing with trolls, there's been something interesting underway in the meanwhile...


SiegendesLicht hasn't been listening to Wagner and I of all people have listened to nothing BUT Wagner recently? There must be a rip in the time space continuum now...


----------



## Guest

School resumed this week. I have 165 lovely students, all seemingly eager to learn, but there's one small problem: I'm supposed to have 160 or fewer according to our contract. So, if the admin doesn't find new classes for the extra students, things are going to get ugly!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> SiegendesLicht hasn't been listening to Wagner and I of all people have listened to nothing BUT Wagner recently? There must be a rip in the time space continuum now...


Yes, I think so too. I am sure you are having much fun.


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh crap now you guys know who I am. Goodbye again Talk Classical!


Hey, don't be shy! You've done well.







Enjoy the feeling of a job well done with a celebratory chorus.


----------



## trazom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just to be honest...
> 
> It feels really weird when literally all my friends on Facebook (it's probably not true, but it has that impression) are doing stuff with their lives. They're starting up a new year at school, or a whole new school altogether, or new job.


I went through that same disillusionment several years ago. The next head trip comes from seeing most of them getting married and/or knocked up, gaining or losing massive amounts of weight to where you wouldn't recognize them without the name on their profile page, or just having a few of them die on you(some I also wouldn't have known about without facebook, sadly)..


----------



## breakup

Taggart said:


> Hey, don't be shy! You've done well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the feeling of a job well done with a celebratory chorus.


I'm not getting any sound from the chorus? is there something wrong with my computer?


----------



## Taggart

breakup said:


> I'm not getting any sound from the chorus? is there something wrong with my computer?


The sound has been removed to protect the sensitivities of members.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm having so much existential angst right now. I knew it would happen after I started watching this film in Russian about Rimsky-Korsakov (that sentimental one made in USSR days) that to my delight focused on Sadko and Snow Maiden as his true masterpieces. In one scene I instantly wanted to yell "My brothers!!" when Stasov was talking about all the great students of RK and showing photographs. I already had trouble falling asleep from that because they (as in THEY) were characters in this freakin film like it was no big deal lol. Then I woke up early and couldn't go back to sleep because Russians in my memory, and then Antar came on radio. Typing this up while listening. Because RUSSIANS. Gotta finish that film today...

My brothers!! Why must time keep us apart?


----------



## clavichorder

I am back from Barcelona and being in Seattle really is a come down, I must say. Its going to take some adjustment. I hope to go back to Spain again soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

trazom said:


> I went through that same disillusionment several years ago. The next head trip comes from seeing most of them getting married and/or knocked up, gaining or losing massive amounts of weight to where you wouldn't recognize them without the name on their profile page, or just having a few of them die on you(some I also wouldn't have known about without facebook, sadly)..


I could sing, That's Life, but you said it all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*1776* posts by now. The Americans on here could give me a round of applause (even though it's not July 4th)


----------



## breakup

Taggart said:


> The sound has been removed to protect the sensitivities of members.


I don't think I have any sensitivities, except when I hit my thumb with a hammer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> * Huilunsoittaja*
> 
> Moderator


When did this happen and how did I miss it? Congratulations, Huilu...


----------



## Morimur

Moving from my cosy apt. to a house. Don't wanna move but long story short—we're doing someone a favor. Don't know why everyone wants a house in this country, it's like a status thing or something.


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> School resumed this week. I have 165 lovely students, all seemingly eager to learn, but there's one small problem: I'm supposed to have 160 or fewer according to our contract. So, if the admin doesn't find new classes for the extra students, things are going to get ugly!


Good for you for sticking to your contract. I'm glad to hear you can do that. School started for me this week, and I've got more than 200 students, and for that, I get a 5% raise over ten years. I've been discouraging people to get into teaching here, I haven't taken a student teacher for a few years now. I generally like my job, the students are pretty good. And I get good support from my administration, but not from the ministry of education, which has been out to undermine teachers for many years. And now today, I hear that the new curriculum from the ministry will drop the course I've developed and taught for the past 16 years.



Centropolis said:


> My company sent me to the other side of the country for work for 3 weeks. That's what's happening. I am in Vancouver now if anyone knows where that it.
> 
> One big used classical music CD shop within 10 mins of walking from this temporary office.


I know exactly where that shop is, lots of new and used classical CDs and vinyl. I'm there so often, they know me by name.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

In exactly 4 hours I'll be up on stage in the Melbourne Recital Centre playing my Sinfonia Concertante piece with the gang.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Uhhhhh for some reason I can't edit the above post. Oh well.















There has been a much better article in the other mainstream newspaper in Melbourne about this, which is pretty cool. Plus a short feature on talk radio on Monday where I talked about the piece. It was soooo bizarre having people who haven't spoken to me for ages text me/email me or tell me via another medium about hearing me on the radio or reading the article in the paper. I don't think I'll ever get used to that and I hope it won't happen in such a weird way ever again.

I had an interesting encounter coming home from a soundcheck. Trams weren't operating for another half an hour (industrial reasons) but there were public transport people to help out anyone who needed to get somewhere by answering their questions at tram stops. I was walking towards one of these people-a white male-but a woman of a South or a South East Asian and non-English speaking background had proceeded to ask him a question. My intention was to wait until he had answered her, but instead he chose to turn to me and ask what I needed help with.

Man: (to me, interrupting the woman) is there anything I can help you with?
Me: oh, she can go first. 
Man: No, she was interrupting you. 
Me: Sorry, but she was talking to you just before. You're interrupting her. Let her go first. 
Man: (looks extremely uncomfortable and avoids any further argument and lets the woman continue)

I don't understand why people in the public service just can't show any courtesy to someone in need of help. I was in no rush and I knew the area fairly well. I overheard her saying that she hadn't been here for very long and needed help finding the right bus route. What's wrong with people?

Other news: saw composer Chris Dench this afternoon and he gave me a recording of the world premiere of his epic Piano Sonata! Unfortunately he will not be coming to tonight's concert because of a very important other celebration he needs to attend and get drunk at.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BEST PERFORMANCE EVAR **** YEAH!!!!! :guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## Taggart

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BEST PERFORMANCE EVAR **** YEAH!!!!!


Well done to all concerned and especially to the composer! :clap:







:clap:


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BEST PERFORMANCE EVAR **** YEAH!!!!!


Did someone film the event? We really need a full scale Youtube clip! :guitar::trp::trp::trp:

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ptr said:


> Did someone film the event? We really need a full scale Youtube clip! :guitar::trp::trp::trp:
> 
> /ptr


Nope, but it was recorded....I'll get a recording of it once that's done.


----------



## Lisztian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BEST PERFORMANCE EVAR **** YEAH!!!!! :guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar:


I was in the audience! About half way through the performance of your piece a thought came into my mind: CoaG is from Melbourne isn't he? He plays the guitar/likes guitar music, he'd be around 17 now if I remember correctly, he composes (obviously). Fancy that! I went on here as soon as I came home to confirm my suspicions...

Congratulations CoAG! I loved your work. I was there with my mother (who often works at the college of the arts as a pianist for ballet classes), who turned to me after the piece and said "wasn't that awesome!" Then I overheard the guy next to me going on about how talented you are. The audience loved the piece and the performance.

Keep it up!

Also, is Chris Dench the composer who works at Thomas' music? His name sounds familiar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thanks for coming along, Lisztian! I did not expect any TC member there, wow fancy that. I hope you enjoyed the rest of te concert as well. 

And yeah, that's Chris Dench.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TurnaboutVox said:


> When did this happen and how did I miss it? Congratulations, Huilu...


I'm be a mod for years.... I just don't do much. ^_^ I help out a stray new member here and there, move a thread, delete a repeat post. I'm the janitor. The janitor who also barely does anything. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm be a mod for years.... I just don't do much. ^_^ I help out a stray new member here and there, move a thread, delete a repeat post. I'm the janitor. The janitor who also barely does anything. :lol:


That's what I like to hear. But my heart goes out to the mod that got stuck with audiophile subforum detail.


----------



## Dim7

TurnaboutVox said:


> When did this happen and how did I miss it? Congratulations, Huilu...


Haven't you noticed that she edits the worst jokes out of our posts? 
*
Or otherwise improves upon them?*

_
Last edited by Huilunsoittaja; Today at 16:07. *Reason:* Not funny!!_


----------



## Dr Johnson

How did you get Huilunsoittaja to edit your post?


----------



## Morimur

Dim7 said:


> Haven't you noticed that she edits the worst jokes out of our posts?
> 
> _
> Last edited by Huilunsoittaja; Today at 16:07. *Reason:* Not funny!!_


She's gone mad with *Russian *power.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


> _
> Last edited by Huilunsoittaja; Today at 16:07. *Reason:* Not funny!!_


TOHOHOHOH very funny.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oooh, the fun one could have with moderator powers...


----------



## breakup

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oooh, the fun one could have with moderator powers...


Been there, done that, and nobody noticed, till I got my account deleted. It's only fun for you. I don't want to do that again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oooh, the fun one could have with moderator powers...


You could alter the very fabric of the universe......


----------



## violadude

Well...last month I got married.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OMG you have the most beautiful wife ever!!!


----------



## violadude

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG you have the most beautiful wife ever!!!


Oh yes, she is very beautiful. 

Honestly, sometimes I don't know how I bagged her. 

Thank you


----------



## Dim7

Not bad but not atonal/modern enough for me personally


----------



## PeteW

Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line. 
Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday. 
Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!

I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Well...last month I got married.












Congratulations!


----------



## Taggart

PeteW said:


> Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line.
> Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday.
> Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!
> 
> I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


 Sorry to hear that. Enjoy the music.


----------



## Ingélou

PeteW said:


> Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line.
> Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday.
> Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!
> 
> I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


Oh dear - sorry to hear that! Hope it all mends as well & quickly as possible, and that you 'get through' the time without too much grief.


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> Well...last month I got married.


Brilliant news! Wishing you both every joy & blessing in your married life. xx


----------



## SiegendesLicht

violadude said:


> Well...last month I got married.


Congratulations also on successfully overcoming all the hurdles.


----------



## gHeadphone

PeteW said:


> Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line.
> Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday.
> Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!
> 
> I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


Sorry to hear that Pete!


----------



## Blancrocher

PeteW said:


> Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line.
> Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday.
> Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!
> 
> I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


The "like" is for sympathy.


----------



## cwarchc

Well both my boys seem to be trying to get as far away from home as they can
The eldest is till on his Antipodean adventure (he's in Adelaide)
The youngest has gone to Boston for a seminar
They keep trying to get away


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Well both my boys seem to be trying to get as far away from home as they can
> The eldest is till on his Antipodean adventure (he's in Adelaide)
> The youngest has gone to Boston for a seminar
> They keep trying to get away


Be proud that you've brought them up with the confidence to get away! :tiphat:
I'm sure they'll be back.


----------



## Bix

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/conductor-and-organist-sir-david-willcocks-has-died

Just reading this - sad


----------



## clavichorder

I'm currently very stuck. I do not know what to do with my life, with my time on a daily basis. I don't want to sign up for community college courses this fall, because that would feel like the same old 'stuck' pattern. 

I think I should be looking for a job. I'm not sure what I really want, or what would be best. People talking about knowing oneself. I'm not sure they know any better than I do...they just got started on something and its working for them, or not.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> I'm currently very stuck. I do not know what to do with my life, with my time on a daily basis. I don't want to sign up for community college courses this fall, because that would feel like the same old 'stuck' pattern.
> 
> I think I should be looking for a job. I'm not sure what I really want, or what would be best. People talking about knowing oneself. I'm not sure they know any better than I do...they just got started on something and its working for them, or not.


I'm sorry...I thought you had a job at your local library?


----------



## clavichorder

trazom said:


> I'm sorry...I thought you had a job at your local library?


Naw, that hasn't worked out yet, if it will ever.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Slowly looking for a new student job.


----------



## Piwikiwi

violadude said:


> Well...last month I got married.


Congratulations! I barely recognized you with the new haircut^^.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I had the brilliant idea of getting rid of my coffee addiction cold turkey. It has so far resulted in 3 days of headaches.


----------



## clavichorder

Piwikiwi said:


> I had the brilliant idea of getting rid of my coffee addiction cold turkey. It has so far resulted in 3 days of headaches.


I'm currently on a very high intake regimen...


----------



## Blancrocher

Piwikiwi said:


> I had the brilliant idea of getting rid of my coffee addiction cold turkey. It has so far resulted in 3 days of headaches.


If it makes you feel any better, high coffee consumption is linked to lower risk of Alzheimer's Disease.


----------



## Sloe

Piwikiwi said:


> I had the brilliant idea of getting rid of my coffee addiction cold turkey. It has so far resulted in 3 days of headaches.


I did that once and got constant headaches so I will not do that.


----------



## Avey

PeteW said:


> Came off my bicycle yesterday (cycling to work!). Almost made it, but wheel caught in a tram line.
> Fractured subcapital neck of femur - operated on yesterday.
> Surgeon is v happy, therefore I am relieved. Crutches for 6 weeks though!
> 
> I suspect I may be listening to more music than usual!


For clarity: I did not "like" this because it was funny or interesting or whatever. I was in a bicycle accident around two years ago where I went over the handlebars, axial load, fully fractured C2, compressed T4, T5. Probably the most frightening time of my life, especially when they told me my C2 break was called the "hangman's fracture."

Point being: I relate. And I was back on the bike when the cast came off. Music was significant during that down period though. Really significant. I wish you the best in recovery/therapy/moving on.


----------



## Avey

Avey said:


> ...Probably the most frightening time of my life...


And yet, earlier today I found out I did not pass the Oregon bar exam. Devastating news. The first exam I failed in my life was (likely) my most important.

But the exam itself is not my problem; I always rejected the premise of it and doubted my prospects when I left the testing room. I somewhat anticipated this day.

The really painful, totally shattering part about this happening, however, is that I am finally forced to consider that delitescent thought: _Do I really want to be in law?_ I chose to ignore many of those personal, subjective "signs" that we all see in day-to-day life. You know, where someone mentions a person in passing that you were just thinking about, or it begins raining the very minute you planned on biking to work and because you drove instead, you got to your destination early and was able to catch your (eventual) significant other driving in at the same time. Fate, some call it.

Well, I can point to many such signs, in retrospect, that told me to turn around. And now I doubt my career path. Thus, the worst thought right now is not that _I have to take the bar exam again_, but rather that _do I want to take this again?_ This is a remarkable day for me. Despite the very quiet voice way deep down, I was just moving along--schoolworkmovinginterviewsstudystudyworkmoneymoney -- I thought I was flying. But I just hit the ground, and I now realize I was only in freefall.

I feel sort of sappy and careless sharing, but why else do I choose to spend my time around these parts but for the particular company?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Avey said:


> I feel sort of sappy and careless sharing, but why else do I choose to spend my time around these parts but for the particular company?


Within this whole scheme, do you feel a secondary calling other than law, or nothing whatsoever? I would definitely listen to your gut instinct. But if your gut says "nothing" that's also very interesting. You may need to sit back and wait a bit for a spark again. Take some time off to think, after all the actual non-thinking that was happening while just going through the motions of preparing for the exam.


----------



## Avey

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Within this whole scheme, do you feel a secondary calling other than law, or nothing whatsoever? I would definitely listen to your gut instinct.


Writing. That is what led me toward law school and what has gotten me through it and what has .....


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hello all! It sure has been a while! I have been doing very well these days. School is progressing as usual. Though I am lacking in motivation in the area. Any suggestions on how to find it again?
On a much happier note I have gotten an internship at a publishing house. I cannot wait to start it! 

I am also in the process of planning my graduation trip for myself. I know it is a long way off, but I will need to save quite a bit in the years that I am still at school to make this happen. I am very excited to do this. 
I have decided on the Peak District. I do have a friend in the area, but I must say one of my main motivations is to see Lyme Park. It has been suggested to me that I should also visit the lake district as well. I am afraid, I will never want to leave! From all that I've seen the area is really beautiful.


----------



## Guest

I decided to retire from teaching high school English at the end of this school year. 26 years is enough, especially when they assign me 162 students!

Since I'll have more time on my hands to practice, I bought a Yamaha B3 piano tonight!


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> Hello all! It sure has been a while! I have been doing very well these days. School is progressing as usual. Though I am lacking in motivation in the area. Any suggestions on how to find it again?
> On a much happier note I have gotten an internship at a publishing house. I cannot wait to start it!
> 
> I am also in the process of planning my graduation trip for myself. I know it is a long way off, but I will need to save quite a bit in the years that I am still at school to make this happen. I am very excited to do this.
> I have decided on the Peak District. I do have a friend in the area, but I must say one of my main motivations is to see Lyme Park. It has been suggested to me that I should also visit the lake district as well. I am afraid, I will never want to leave! From all that I've seen the area is really beautiful.


Yes, highly recommend both the Peak District and Lake District, but also the whole of Scotland. 
I'm sure our TC friends in the remainder of UK will also make their recommendations!


----------



## PeteW

Avey said:


> For clarity: I did not "like" this because it was funny or interesting or whatever. I was in a bicycle accident around two years ago where I went over the handlebars, axial load, fully fractured C2, compressed T4, T5. Probably the most frightening time of my life, especially when they told me my C2 break was called the "hangman's fracture."
> 
> Point being: I relate. And I was back on the bike when the cast came off. Music was significant during that down period though. Really significant. I wish you the best in recovery/therapy/moving on.


Dear Avey, it's ok I fully understand, no need at all to worry. Your own accident sounds horrendous! v glad to hear you made such a good recovery. 
I'm back home now, plenty of pain-killers and trying to get used to life on crutches for the next 6-8 weeks. (some risk of avascular necrosis of femoral head with this particular fracture, so can't weight-bear for that period). 
Many thanks for your kind message
Pete


----------



## Ingélou

Avey said:


> And yet, earlier today I found out I did not pass the Oregon bar exam. Devastating news. The first exam I failed in my life was (likely) my most important.
> 
> But the exam itself is not my problem; I always rejected the premise of it and doubted my prospects when I left the testing room. I somewhat anticipated this day.
> 
> The really painful, totally shattering part about this happening, however, is that I am finally forced to consider that delitescent thought: _Do I really want to be in law?_ I chose to ignore many of those personal, subjective "signs" that we all see in day-to-day life. You know, where someone mentions a person in passing that you were just thinking about, or it begins raining the very minute you planned on biking to work and because you drove instead, you got to your destination early and was able to catch your (eventual) significant other driving in at the same time. Fate, some call it.
> 
> Well, I can point to many such signs, in retrospect, that told me to turn around. And now I doubt my career path. Thus, the worst thought right now is not that _I have to take the bar exam again_, but rather that _do I want to take this again?_ This is a remarkable day for me. Despite the very quiet voice way deep down, I was just moving along--schoolworkmovinginterviewsstudystudyworkmoneymoney -- I thought I was flying. But I just hit the ground, and I now realize I was only in freefall.
> 
> I feel sort of sappy and careless sharing, but why else do I choose to spend my time around these parts but for the particular company?


I hope you are able to figure out what you want to do, and if it isn't law, how you get into the work that you are best suited for. I'm sorry you didn't pass your exam, but as you say, it might turn out to be for the best - and I think it's a very hopeful sign that you're able to take the philosophical view.

As you know, writing is a calling that can only be helped by a lot of luck: some writers 'go for it', and others take a job like teaching first, while they're working on making their name. Very best of luck with your thinking-and-decision-making, and do let us know how you get on. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

PeteW said:


> Yes, highly recommend both the Peak District and Lake District, but also the whole of Scotland.
> I'm sure our TC friends in the remainder of UK will also make their recommendations!


True enough! - Why not try the North York Moors?


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> I have decided on the Peak District. I do have a friend in the area, but I must say one of my main motivations is to see Lyme Park. It has been suggested to me that I should also visit the lake district as well. I am afraid, I will never want to leave! From all that I've seen the area is really beautiful.


Don't forget Chatsworth - believed to be the original of Pemberley. Or do an Austen tour - Bakewell, Chatsworth, Matlock, Dove Dale, and the Peak.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I went to a William Turner exhibition today and it was really great. It is amazing that some of his paintings look so modern while they are from the 1830's/1840's.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> Don't forget Chatsworth - believed to be the original of Pemberley. Or do an Austen tour - Bakewell, Chatsworth, Matlock, Dove Dale, and the Peak.


Oh yes! My good friend suggests Chatsworth as well as Haddon Hall (though I think that may have more to do with the fact that some of his family owns the place).

I am singling out Lyme Park because well 1 its beautiful and 2 because it is Pemberley in the 1995 drama of Pride and Prejudice. I have to admit it is in my opinion the best adaptation of the book (it does help that Colin Firth is in it ). They really did it justice and from what I understand around this time of year they do do a Pemberley walk which I am very excited to take part in. Though I was not aware of an Austen tour. I will look into it.

But thank you for some locations to visit! I will be there for two weeks and am definitely needing places to visit! Horse riding is a definite must for me.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Though I was not aware of an Austen tour. I will look into it.
> 
> But thank you for some locations to visit! I will be there for two weeks and am definitely needing places to visit! Horse riding is a definite must for me.


Whoops, I meant the tour Jane Austen described Elizabeth and the Gardiners taking in _Pride and Prejudice_ not necessarily some tourist board re-invention.

We've been to Haddon Hall a few times and it's a lovely place to visit.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> Whoops, I meant the tour Jane Austen described Elizabeth and the Gardiners taking in _Pride and Prejudice_ not necessarily some tourist board re-invention.
> 
> We've been to Haddon Hall a few times and it's a lovely place to visit.


Ah yes, I will be taking one of those for sure. How could I not being as big a fan as I am.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Hello all! It sure has been a while! I have been doing very well these days. School is progressing as usual. Though I am lacking in motivation in the area. Any suggestions on how to find it again?
> On a much happier note I have gotten an internship at a publishing house. I cannot wait to start it!
> 
> I am also in the process of planning my graduation trip for myself. I know it is a long way off, but I will need to save quite a bit in the years that I am still at school to make this happen. I am very excited to do this.
> I have decided on the Peak District. I do have a friend in the area, but I must say one of my main motivations is to see Lyme Park. It has been suggested to me that I should also visit the lake district as well. I am afraid, I will never want to leave! From all that I've seen the area is really beautiful.


It's the Jane Austen thing isn't it?! I live a few minutes drive from the Peaks....been to Lyme Park...had lunch in the hotel she stayed in in Bakewell...been to the museum in Bath...shall I stop there?!?!?!?

http://http://www.rutlandarmsbakewell.co.uk/the-hotel/hotel-history


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> It's the Jane Austen thing isn't it?! I live a few minutes drive from the Peaks....been to Lyme Park...had lunch in the hotel she stayed in in Bakewell...been to the museum in Bath...shall I stop there?!?!?!?
> 
> http://http://www.rutlandarmsbakewell.co.uk/the-hotel/hotel-history


Yes Lyme Park has a Pemberley walk where they take you around to all the places they filmed at. I believe I saw on the site that its on the 26th of this month so you still have time to go.  The gift shop has a bunch of Mr. Darcey merch. I will definitely clean them out of that!  I wasn't aware there was a museum in Bath though. I am likely to stick to the Peak district and relatively close surrounding areas for this trip.


----------



## Guest

Yeah you don't need Bath. I love that adaptation too (have to in this household!). You are aware (?) various locations around the UK were utilised for the series? There's a BBC book that gives the details.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Yeah you don't need Bath. I love that adaptation too (have to in this household!). You are aware (?) various locations around the UK were utilised for the series? There's a BBC book that gives the details.


Oh yes. I have to say, and this is somewhat of a biased and unbiased comment but it really is the most loyal adaptation. They really did do the book justice. I will have to look for the book. Do you know the title and author?


----------



## trazom

Well...today was my first day interning at a developmental center for adults with disabilities. It was a bit overwhelming at first because the facility is so large and labyrinthine. Getting to read their psych reports is interesting, but doing some of the more basic stuff like escorting a resident from one class to the other could be pretty trying. One tried to take advantage of my naivety because I was brand new and told me he was allowed to visit the vending machines after his class(which he wasn't, but I had to call and make sure). Oh, and one repeatedly kept taking off his shirt and complaining that it was 'dirty,' which is what he does when he gets frustrated, which started to upset another resident who tried to run off; but other than that, everything went pretty smoothly. I'll probably be going to bed a little earlier than usual though.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh yes. I have to say, and this is somewhat of a biased and unbiased comment but it really is the most loyal adaptation. They really did do the book justice. I will have to look for the book. Do you know the title and author?


The Making of Pride and Prejudice by Susie Conklin and Sue Birtwistle. The link is to US Amazon where you can look inside the book.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> The Making of Pride and Prejudice by Susie Conklin and Sue Birtwistle. The link is to US Amazon where you can look inside the book.


That's the one! 
Well done that man!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> The Making of Pride and Prejudice by Susie Conklin and Sue Birtwistle. The link is to US Amazon where you can look inside the book.


Thank you! I will look at this now!


----------



## Dr Johnson

It is only fitting that a statue of Colin Firth as Mr Darcey was erected at Lyme Park.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It is only fitting that a statue of Colin Firth as Mr Darcey was erected at Lyme Park.


Good grief. Sarah may correct me, but sources suggest "that" scene isn't in the novel.


----------



## Taggart

Dr Johnson said:


> It is only fitting that a statue of Colin Firth as Mr Darcey was erected at Lyme Park.





dogen said:


> Good grief. Sarah may correct me, but sources suggest "that" scene isn't in the novel.


That scene certainly isn't in the book, and reading the report, neither is the statue at Lyme Park - apparently it went in February 2014.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Taggart said:


> That scene certainly isn't in the book, and reading the report, *neither is the statue at Lyme Park - apparently it went in February 2014*.


How very ungrateful of them!


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Good grief. Sarah may correct me, but sources suggest "that" scene isn't in the novel.


No, "that" scene isn't in the novel. They included it so people could see a different side of Darcey instead of the strait laced gentleman. But I wont say no to a dripping wet Colin Firth ;p


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> That scene certainly isn't in the book, and reading the report, neither is the statue at Lyme Park - apparently it went in February 2014.





Dr Johnson said:


> How very ungrateful of them!


I really am kind of against the statue. I think people know the show was shot there and the statue is just.....tacky looking. I personally would rather enjoy the grounds the way they were.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I agree that the statue is tacky but surely Colin deserves some recognition? That scene alone must have boosted revenue for Lyme Park and environs to God knows what dizzy heights.

Maybe they could have put it somewhere discreetly out of sight, in the ha-ha or something.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> I agree that the statue is tacky but surely Colin deserves some recognition? That scene alone must have boosted revenue for Lyme Park and environs to God knows what dizzy heights.
> 
> Maybe they could have put it somewhere discreetly out of sight, in the ha-ha or something.


I see where you're coming from but I feel like anyone who has seen the show can give him that. And isn't a gift shop with Mr. Darcey merch with his face plastered all over it enough?

They definitely could have put it in a different place. And if I remember correctly, they didn't even put the statue in the correct lake. He never swam in that one. But I suppose its more visible to people where it is now.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I see where you're coming from but I feel like anyone who has seen the show can give him that. And isn't a gift shop with Mr. Darcey merch with his face plastered all over it enough?
> 
> They definitely could have put it in a different place. *And if I remember correctly, they didn't even put the statue in the correct lake. He never swam in that one.* But I suppose its more visible to people where it is now.


:lol:

Really?

I didn't know that.

Priceless.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> :lol:
> 
> Really?
> 
> I didn't know that.
> 
> Priceless.


Yeah, the lake he swam in is further back passed the lake by the house. Oh well, what can you do about it. I will just have to settle for meeting a statue of Colin instead of the real person. Woe to me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Write him a fan letter.

You never know.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Write him a fan letter.
> 
> You never know.


Nah, I just talk out my backside sometimes. I really am not a super celebrity worshiper kinda person. I'm more content to go about my life enjoying movies with actors/actresses I like rather than write letters in the hopes something awesome will come of it. I don't even like celebrity gossip.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Nah, I just talk out my backside sometimes. I really am not a super celebrity worshiper kinda person. I'm more content to go about my life enjoying movies with actors/actresses I like rather than write letters in the hopes something awesome will come of it. I don't even like celebrity gossip.


Very wise.

I wonder what Jane Austen herself would have made of it all?

Have you seen the film, "Becoming Jane"?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Very wise.
> 
> I wonder what Jane Austen herself would have made of it all?
> 
> Have you seen the film, "Becoming Jane"?


I wonder myself. It's not something I am likely to experience myself. And no I never saw Becoming Jane. I really want to though. What are your thoughts on it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I wonder myself. It's not something I am likely to experience myself. And no I never saw Becoming Jane. I really want to though. What are your thoughts on it.


It's an enjoyable film even if it (probably) plays a bit fast and loose with the facts.

It is available on DVD, possibly also Youtube, so if you really want to see it that should not be difficult.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> It's an enjoyable film even if it (probably) plays a bit fast and loose with the facts.
> 
> It is available on DVD, possibly also Youtube, so if you really want to see it that should not be difficult.


I will check to see if its on Amazon Prime. I don't see why it wouldn't be. As for fast and loose with facts, well that's movies for the most part in my opinion.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> I agree that the statue is tacky but surely Colin deserves some recognition? That scene alone must have boosted revenue for Lyme Park and environs to God knows what dizzy heights.
> 
> Maybe they could have put it somewhere discreetly out of sight, in the ha-ha or something.


Most of us ladies who saw Pride and Prejudice at an impressionable age have dreamed of finding Colin Firth in our ha-ha.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> Most of us ladies who saw Pride and Prejudice at an impressionable age have dreamed of finding Colin Firth in our ha-ha.


This post made me laugh so hard! it's so true!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

How can I get Colin Firth in _my_ ha-ha?


----------



## breakup

I've finished the deck just getting the 2nd coat of Linseed oil on the top surface to finish it. The weather is not co-operating, it's a bit cold and the oil is not drying as quickly as I would like.


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How can I get Colin Firth in _my_ ha-ha?


Who _doesn't_ want Colin Firth in their ha-ha? I know I wouldn't say no.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am considering getting back into horse riding. I am very knowledgeable about western riding, as that's what I am used to. But I think I want to get more practice with Eastern riding. I haven't done much of it and most of it was limited to side saddle.....no bueno.


----------



## Guest

My new Yamaha B3 piano arrived today--what a fantastic instrument!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kontrapunctus said:


> My new Yamaha B3 piano arrived today--what a fantastic instrument!


It's beautiful!


----------



## PeteW

Kontrapunctus said:


> My new Yamaha B3 piano arrived today--what a fantastic instrument!


She's a beauty. 
Wishing you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Is dressage in my future? Yes.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

The other day at work, I spoke to a woman-customer who was to borrow Trump's words:

“a horrible woman, who just happened to be elderly, but a horrible woman.”

The Donald 4 president!


----------



## Morimur

Got a new job working for the FAA (Federal Aviation Agency). The pay is good but the stress is making my nipples hurt . . . OW!


----------



## Guest

Thanks...I wish I had more time to practice.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> Got a new job working for the FAA (Federal Aviation Agency). The pay is good but the stress is making my nipples hurt . . . OW!


I'm not sure I want to know how nipps are a part of the FAA.


----------



## Guest

I'm running a half marathon tomorrow. Today that means minimum food, maximum liquid. Then tomorrow afterwards it's maximum everything!


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm cold and I have a cold


----------



## Guest

You should eat curry then.


----------



## Blancrocher

Just before going to bed after a late night, I noticed a quite terrifying and--as it turned out--incredibly fast insect. I spent 15 minutes chasing it around, throwing heavy household objects at it. After successfully terminating the probably harmless creature I tried to find it online, but only succeeded in discovering dozens of truly alarming and dangerous insects that I had no idea are native to my area. After lying in bed a long time I enjoyed some nightmares.


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher said:


> Just before going to bed after a late night, I noticed a quite terrifying and--as it turned out--incredibly fast insect. I spent 15 minutes chasing it around, throwing heavy household objects at it. After successfully terminating the probably harmless creature I tried to find it online, but only succeeded in discovering dozens of truly alarming and dangerous insects that I had no idea are native to my area. After lying in bed a long time I enjoyed some nightmares.


How horrible - I have a phobia about insects. 
Hope your bedroom is now bugfree & you can relax.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Blancrocher said:


> Just before going to bed after a late night, I noticed a quite terrifying and--as it turned out--incredibly fast insect. I spent 15 minutes chasing it around, throwing heavy household objects at it. After successfully terminating the probably harmless creature I tried to find it online, but only succeeded in discovering dozens of truly alarming and dangerous insects that I had no idea are native to my area. After lying in bed a long time I enjoyed some nightmares.


This is what you need. :lol:

(Actually I'm tempted myself, then I can retire my electric tennis racket shaped zapper)


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> I'm running a half marathon tomorrow. Today that means minimum food, maximum liquid. Then tomorrow afterwards it's maximum everything!


Be sure to take appropriate precautions against chafing!

And don't you want to carbo load? At least a little?


----------



## Guest

I think I've carbo loaded for the last week! Need to turn it down now...


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> I think I've carbo loaded for the last week! Need to turn it down now...


Good luck - hope you have a really good half marathon & the weather is perfect.


----------



## Guest

The weather forecast is perfect, which is quite amazing after the poor summer this year.

Cheers.


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> The weather forecast is perfect, which is quite amazing after the poor summer this year.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, but didn't they predict a heatwave this year?


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Yes, but didn't they predict a heatwave this year?


Quite possibly!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Piwikiwi said:


> I'm cold and I have a cold


green chili stew.


----------



## SarahNorthman

My dreams are feeling crushed right now.


----------



## breakup

Blancrocher said:


> Just before going to bed after a late night, I noticed a quite terrifying and--as it turned out--incredibly fast insect. I spent 15 minutes chasing it around, throwing heavy household objects at it. After successfully terminating the probably harmless creature I tried to find it online, but only succeeded in discovering dozens of truly alarming and dangerous insects that I had no idea are native to my area. After lying in bed a long time I enjoyed some nightmares.


Most insects are pretty fast, I live in the woods, insects are a fact of life, you get used to them and not too excited. The ones that bother me are the ones that make noise when I'm trying to sleep. FYI, some spiders make a really pretty web, I'm almost sorry to knock it down, sometimes.

The other day my son caught a "Chinese Mantis" (similar to a Praying Mantis) and held it on his hand to show everyone, then he put it back onto a tree. It was really interesting to watch the Mantis looking back and forth at him and I, as if it was considering whether we were friendly or not.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Starting a new forum is always a lonely affair. I am rediscovering this.


----------



## Chopiniana93

SarahNorthman said:


> Starting a new forum is always a lonely affair. I am rediscovering this.


Why could it be a "lonely affair"?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Balthazar said:


> Be sure to take appropriate *precautions against chafing!*
> 
> And don't you want to carbo load? At least a little?


Yes. Beware of chafing!

Good luck!


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Starting a new forum is always a lonely affair. I am rediscovering this.


Is this a roundabout way of telling us you are setting up a forum?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Chopiniana93 said:


> Why could it be a "lonely affair"?





Dr Johnson said:


> Is this a roundabout way of telling us you are setting up a forum?


No it is not. I just joined a Dressage forum today. And the not knowing people yet is the lonely part.


----------



## Chopiniana93

SarahNorthman said:


> No it is not. I just joined a Dressage forum today. And the not knowing people yet is the lonely part.


Ah, now I understand  yes, it's normal at the beginning.


----------



## Symphonical

Tomorrow I will begin studying Music at the University of Manchester. I am really excited because it's new but also an extension on what I love doing and researching.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I need to rant people. so here goes. 

I know it may not seem like it in my posts but the stress has been real over here. Not kidding, my hair has been falling out more than just typical shedding. A lot of what I say may sound stupid and immature to a lot of you, but this is all how I am feeling right now and have been feeling. 
I have been so stressed and emotional these days. My school work load has been so incredibly high that I dont even know what to do with it all anymore. It's like having a messy room and not knowing where to start cleaning it. It's all so overwhelming that I am constantly near tears. I hate it. I literally have no life anymore. I cannot get it off my mind. I can be laying in bed trying to think of other things or trying to sleep and my mind is always drawn back to my stupid school work, and thinking "Sarah, should you even be sleeping right now?" The answer is always no. To make a bad situation worse, I am not even motivated to do any of it. 

This is one of the reasons I have been so adamant about taking riding back up and starting dressage. I know all that I say on that issue may sound like the pipe dreams of someone who will never accomplish it but I am completely serious. Quite a few people know that I love to ride, I am passionate about it. If certain things had never happened when I was younger I would never have stopped doing it in the first place. At this time in my life, I need it, I need that feeling it gives me. It's relaxing and it forces my mind to be completely on the task at hand. I need the distraction and the good feeling it gives me. 

The problem? It's extremely expensive and that's one more thing for me to be upset with myself about. I am so tired of having the things I love to do that make ME happy ripped away from me or having to set them aside because life gets in the way. I know this is a part of being an adult and all that jazz but I don't think I should have to go through my life never enjoying the things I adore. I just don't know what to do. I need to make these lessons happen, I am not giving myself any other choice in the matter. 

All of this that is happening just makes me feel more and more like a failure as an adult as well as feeling like I am failing at making myself happy.


----------



## breakup

SarahNorthman said:


> No it is not. I just joined a Dressage forum today. And the not knowing people yet is the lonely part.


If it's any help, My daughter took riding lessons in English style, so I know a little about it. How long have you been riding?


----------



## breakup

When I was in school my Uncle had a farm and two horses, and not enough time to ride them, so he asked if I would come out and exercise the horses for him. I learned how to saddle and ride western pretty quickly from that, but I didn't keep it up after I graduated. But I can still jump on a horse and have a good ride when I need to.


----------



## SarahNorthman

breakup said:


> If it's any help, My daughter took riding lessons in English style, so I know a little about it. How long have you been riding?


My training in western riding is informal. As for dressage, I am a complete novice. I'm hoping to start lessons around November.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

There was a piano masterclass yesterday, in which I was lucky enough to participate. It was very helpful; I learnt a lot.


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> There was a piano masterclass yesterday, in which I was lucky enough to participate. It was very helpful; I learnt a lot.


Sounds v good, if it was me I would have been shaking like a leaf. 
Who was the teacher?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

PeteW said:


> Sounds v good, if it was me I would have been shaking like a leaf.
> Who was the teacher?


Rae de Lisle, the Head of Piano at Auckland University, which is the university I am most likely to attend.


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rae de Lisle, the Head of Piano at Auckland University, which is the university I am most likely to attend.


Excellent, v impressive!
i'm sure it will be fantastic at the university.


----------



## Kivimees

I have been suffering from Tennis Elbow since July. It's agony. However, I didn't get it by playing tennis, rather by clipping hedges. I hope to become rich and famous by having discovered a new malady, Hedge Clipper Elbow.


----------



## Ingélou

Hi, Kivimees - lovely to see a post from you, so full of your usual humour, but I am sorry to hear that you're in pain. Hope the inflammation subsides soon and you feel okay again. :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Thanks! 

I haven't gone to the doctor yet, because she will surely tell me my elbow needs rest, but until I finish putting the garden to rest (e.g. raking leaves) I can't think about resting any part of me.


----------



## TxllxT

After three days crossing France from north to south we arrived yesterday at our appartement hotel in Antibes. In the north we visited the town of Arras. Completely destroyed in WWI, but the squares and the beffroi have been nicely restored. In central France we saw the cathedral of Bourges, a medieval gem. In southern France we walked through the town of Orange, with a Roman arch and amphitheatre. Today in Antibes it rained cats, dogs and all other domestic animals. But tomorrow everything will be OK again. Sunday we go to Monaco !


----------



## Art Rock

After over 15 years of being married, after living in the European Union since 2002 and in the Netherlands since 2004, my wife finally got her permanent residence permit this afternoon.


----------



## TxllxT

Congratulations! Compared with how easy it is at present to enter "fortress Europe", it is strange how difficult it is for others...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> This is what you need. :lol:
> 
> (Actually I'm tempted myself, then I can retire my electric tennis racket shaped zapper)


It's one thing blithely recommending something (which you haven't tried yourself) to someone else, it's quite another to man up and actually buy the thing. Well, that's what I did, brothers and sisters. I bought a Bug A Salt fly gun myself and it came today.

What a hoot! (I would post a picture of the dead fly I got with it but perhaps that would be _de trop_.)

Next summer I shall be giving up clay pigeon shooting (never could find a decent recipe for clay pigeon anyway) and concentrate on this.


----------



## Figleaf

TxllxT said:


> After three days crossing France from north to south we arrived yesterday at our appartement hotel in Antibes. In the north we visited the town of Arras. Completely destroyed in WWI, but the squares and the beffroi have been nicely restored. In central France we saw the cathedral of Bourges, a medieval gem. In southern France we walked through the town of Orange, with a Roman arch and amphitheatre. Today in Antibes it rained cats, dogs and all other domestic animals. But tomorrow everything will be OK again. Sunday we go to Monaco !


We just got back from France a couple of days ago. I hope you had a great time in Monaco. Bourges Cathedral is lovely, the sort of place that would be crawling with tourists if it was in England, but when we were there it was practically deserted. We only saw the outskirts of Arras on route to somewhere else- the signposting was confusing and I got us a bit lost, prompting my significant other to quip that I wouldn't know Arras from our elbow.  I would have loved to have gone further south, but we ran out of time, alas. Hopefully going back in the spring though.


----------



## Sloe

Art Rock said:


> After over 15 years of being married, after living in the European Union since 2002 and in the Netherlands since 2004, my wife finally got her permanent residence permit this afternoon.


Here they get their permanent residence after 2 years. This is why many relationships with foreigners end after living together for 2 years.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tickets are booked - I'm going to England for a month, leaving in December!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm going to publish something for a St. Petersburg Symposium commemorating Glazunov's 150th Birthday! Quite happened by chance. As some of you may know, I'm in touch with a _legit _Glazunov musicologist. I talked with her today again on the fly, and then she asked me if she could talk about myself at the Symposium! What an honor! I will write up a small bio and statement of my impressions on Glazunov, and it will be published abroad! I wonder if this is worth putting on a resume...

This is for ALL Y'ALL but ESPECIALLY HIM! YES! What better way to top off the birthday year!

Whatever I write and is published, I will try to post it here eventually, probably as a blog.


----------



## Blancrocher

MoonlightSonata said:


> Tickets are booked - I'm going to England for a month, leaving in December!


Lovely weather at that time of year, MoonlightSonata ... in New Zealand.


----------



## clavichorder

*Marijuana and Mormons---Wasted Witmer(Whitmore?)*

First, I don't really like marijuana. I don't think its for me. But I have easy easy access to it and sometimes get myself into that kind of trouble. Then, after I suffer from some paranoia along with other pleasant and unpleasant high effects(altered music appreciation and time perception, whacky introspection), I will sometimes have some religious inclination pop out as I'm sobering and regretting the effects that are still lingering. So I pray sometimes. And more than once, shortly after doing so, I've crossed paths with a mormon. Also, my last name happens to be Witmer...which is an important name in the mormon church.

Its a conspiracy man...

I find all this amusing in hindsight. It'll be a good story to tell at the right times. I don't know what it means, and I try not to put too much weight on it.

I mean this in earnest: I am making a firm resolution not to smoke any more weed. There are other good things happening in my life, and it only sabotages things. I told the guy I had access to not to offer it to me any more, that he doesn't understand what it does to me and while it may be for him, its not for me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Congratulations! Compared with how easy it is at present to enter "fortress Europe", it is strange how difficult it is for others...


It is only difficult for the honest, self-reliant people who want to do it legally.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This afternoon I went to see Marc-Andre Hamelin in concert! He came to my University! Not only is he a brilliant pianist, he also programs really cool things too. Feinberg and Medtner were the 2 Russian rarities he featured, both incredibly worth it! I met him after the concert and told him this, and I think he was quite pleased to meet an appreciator of his Russian repertoire. It was sooo worth going to.

And to top it off, when I was leaving by car, Glazunov's entire op. 101, a set of 4 Preludes and Fugues, came on public radio!!! <3 <3 <3 So I got more Russian rarity to top off this already wonderful day. I actually only ended up listening to like 2 minutes of the radio, cuz I was actually hanging out with a friend for dinner instead, but still!!! It was good to catch up with this friend too, we had a long talk.

Today just felt 100% _right_.


----------



## Avey

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going to publish something ...and it will be published abroad! I wonder if this is worth putting on a resume...
> 
> Whatever I write and is published, I will try to post it here eventually, probably as a blog.


1. Great news.

2. Um, yes, duh.

3. Please do, ASAP.


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is only difficult for the honest, self-reliant people who want to do it legally.


Many of us wannabe Europeans are only a Brexit away from being illegal immigrants who are unable to support ourselves. 'There but for the grace of God', etc etc.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Tickets are booked - I'm going to England for a month, leaving in December!


What plans have ye, o multi-linguist?


----------



## Chopiniana93

MoonlightSonata said:


> Tickets are booked - I'm going to England for a month, leaving in December!


Enjoy your trip! Where are going to travel?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

dogen said:


> What plans have ye, o multi-linguist?





Chopiniana93 said:


> Enjoy your trip! Where are going to travel?


I will be in Hastings most of the time, spending time with family. Probably a few nights in London, too.
_So_ looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> I will be in Hastings most of the time, spending time with family. Probably a few nights in London, too.
> _So_ looking forward to it!


Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clavichorder

I seem to be finding myself back on some sort of regular track. But I have hope that its a good one. I have enrolled in a one on one instruction class with an old creative writing teacher of mine. I was curious if it was possible to do a sort of independent studies at my community college and after taking the step to ask, I found it indeed was! We are working on a curriculum that is to be united by whatever overarching themes develop chiefly from the reading of three works of fiction. One I selected that is new for the teacher, one that he is familiar with, and one entirely new novel for me based on these prior choices. I am going to write papers and possibly do some creative work to compliment these reading projects. Its going to be fun. 

On top of that, I have a Math class that is different than the one's I have previously failed at, and I hope it works to catch me up. It is a sort of go at your own pace, attend two times a week in a computer lab, and otherwise I have access to the program and can use it at home.

And then, I interviewed at the Public Library for a student assistant position. I am not sure if went that well, but at least that's a step in the right direction to finding employment.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> Many of us wannabe Europeans are only a Brexit away from being illegal immigrants who are unable to support ourselves. 'There but for the grace of God', etc etc.


You see, I have not been in Germany for some nine months, but I have been reading the news almost every day, and that tends to skew my perspective. It is kind of hard to believe by now that at the next visit I will find the same tranquil, beautiful place I have always found before, and not a savage third-world horde slashing each other's throats in the streets. I have to tell that to myself over and over again.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm just gonna leave this here. Such amazing artists. I love their works.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm trying to figure out which artists influenced this song.


----------



## aleazk

As some may have noticed, I have been away from TC in the last months. It was because the illness and death at 59 of my beloved father a month ago. I'm still devastated, but hell, I guess life goes on. I had to take a break from the university because of the shock, I'm still on that break.

I will be traveling to New Zealand in January to clear my mind, my cousin lives there. Also, in November Beat Furrer comes to Buenos Aires to conduct his Piano Concerto! Of course, I will be there!


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> As some may have noticed, I have been away from TC in the last months. It was because the illness and death at 59 of my beloved father a month ago. I'm still devastated, but hell, I guess life goes on. I had to take a break from the university because of the shock, I'm still on that break.
> 
> I will be traveling to New Zealand in January to clear my mind, my cousin lives there. Also, in November Beat Furrer comes to Buenos Aires to conduct his Piano Concerto! Of course, I will be there!


I had noticed your absence. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I had noticed your absence. I'm very sorry for your loss.


Thanks, clavi.

Btw, I lurked the forum sporadically and listened to some of the pieces you posted, I found them quite interesting, I look forward to see more.


----------



## SarahNorthman

aleazk said:


> As some may have noticed, I have been away from TC in the last months. It was because the illness and death at 59 of my beloved father a month ago. I'm still devastated, but hell, I guess life goes on. I had to take a break from the university because of the shock, I'm still on that break.
> 
> I will be traveling to New Zealand in January to clear my mind, my cousin lives there. Also, in November Beat Furrer comes to Buenos Aires to conduct his Piano Concerto! Of course, I will be there!


I am so sorry to hear of your loss aleazk! I am sure your time away will do you a world of good. I wish you all the best!


----------



## PeteW

aleazk said:


> As some may have noticed, I have been away from TC in the last months. It was because the illness and death at 59 of my beloved father a month ago. I'm still devastated, but hell, I guess life goes on. I had to take a break from the university because of the shock, I'm still on that break.
> 
> I will be traveling to New Zealand in January to clear my mind, my cousin lives there. Also, in November Beat Furrer comes to Buenos Aires to conduct his Piano Concerto! Of course, I will be there!


I'm very sorry about your loss. 
Very best of wishes.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

My chronic procrastination just won't leave me to do my math homework in peace. >:T

On an unrelated note, sorry about your loss, aleazk.  I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## TxllxT

We've arrived in Hyeres, close to Toulon. We had a lovely holiday in Antibes for seven nights. In october 2008 we visited the Cote d'Azur for the last time; now we added Monaco, Saint Tropez and Hyeres to our list of visited places. Monaco feels a bit like Hong Kong, so crammed with highrises. We climbed the stairs to the Prince's palace and admired the Sacre Coeur like cathedral. We repeated Nice, Cannes and wandered through Antibes from all sides. Saint Tropez is nicely preserved. The gendarmerie from Louis de Funes is being turned into a museum. Hyeres has lots of Fin de siecle villas. Tomorrow we head for Vichy, another famous spa.


----------



## clavichorder

I was not selected to work at the first library branch to interview with me. The interviewer took the time to call me back and tell me why I was not selected, which was considerate even though it feels quite terrible. I am 23 and have never worked. I am crying as I write this. It may not seem a big deal to you, but I feel like I'm wasting away sometimes. I don't feel empowered to learn from my mistakes. I am afraid there are things about me which I cannot alter or improve to much advantage. Why is it so hard to get my foot in the door of life?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's because this world simply isn't what it's supposed to be. I'm very sorry for your loss of opportunity.

I will pray that another opportunity will come to you and come soon.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks huilu for your kind thoughts. I'm sobered a little in my mood. Before I got the bum news, which is really just a learning experience that everyone goes through and was merely a first for me, I was holding up okay. And some good things are happening in my life that I wanted to mention. First, I went to a symphony concert last night. Dvorak _A Hero's Song_, Britten Violin Concerto, Strauss _Also Sprach Zarathrusta_. It was a fantastic concert of wonderful performance and great pieces I was in the perfect mood to listen to. The violinist nailed the concerto. And I really got the Strauss piece's architecture better than I ever have in a listen, revealing it to be a really phenomenal piece. Each piece had a moment that gave me shivers. That's a good concert.

Also, I'm in the process of organizing my compositional output, deciding which pieces I'm going to consider a part of one opus, which I may call op. 1 or something less than that. I am going to write the ones I want to be a part of this down, and recruit my friend who has a clavichord to play them for soundcloud files.

Last but not least, the prospect of the now failed library position was what caused me to sign up for classes. I really didn't want to take the same classes. So I thought to ask about independent english studies with a teacher that I've taken creative writing with in the past. He was interested in working with me. We are devising a curriculum where I am to read three novels, as well as E.M. Forster's _Aspects of the Novel_, and write some papers and do some creative work. On top of that, he directed me to a math class that is designed to help students like me with gaps in their learning, catch up. And both classes only require me to go to campus a few times a week. Things aren't all bad.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.

Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


----------



## SarahNorthman

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


I wish you the very best of luck and happiness Moonlight. I hope you feel better soon, or are on the road to it. Depression is so tough to deal with. I hope we hear from you soon. I will have you in my prayers!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Why is it that everyone takes sick leaves when they have depression except me? Where I live, depression is no excuse to be not going to school or work and we are still expected to press on as per normal. Am I missing out on something here? :'(


----------



## aleazk

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Am I missing out on something here? :'(


Yes, that depression is a medical condition that can be extremely debilitating both physically and psychologically. It's completely justified to take a leave because of it.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

When I try to talk to my parents about my depression, they tell me that I'm just being lazy.


----------



## aleazk

Abraham Lincoln said:


> When I try to talk to my parents about my depression, they tell me that I'm just being lazy.


That's terrible. Please, make sure to inform them about how serious depression can be. There's plenty of information on the internet. The most recommendable thing is to go to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Maybe I just AM lazy. Sometimes I am, but does wanting to do something really bad but lacking the drive and motivation to bring it to completion count as laziness?


----------



## aleazk

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Maybe I just AM lazy. Sometimes I am, but does wanting to do something really bad but lacking the drive and motivation to bring it to completion count as laziness?


Well, I'm not a mental health professional, so it would be irresponsible from my part to diagnose you. Anyway, clinical depression has nothing to do with mere laziness. If you think you are just lazy, please don't use the word depression to refer to it.


----------



## Figleaf

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


Sorry to hear that, MS. I hope that things look up for you soon, and look forward to seeing you back on the forum when you return.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


My best wishes to you Moony. Here's looking forward to your road smoothing out for you.


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


Oh, I'm really sorry to hear that you're leaving for a while, and sorry to hear about the diagnosis.
I hope all will go well with you and that at some point you will be able to return.

I really loved reading your posts, and I will miss you. 
Very best wishes,
Mollie


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

We'll be eagerly awaiting your return!


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


I tried to come up with something smartass to say, but failed. So I'm going to just say bye (for the time being) and my best wishes in the most boring manner.


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


And just when you started posting album covers and performers names at Current Listening!

All the best, always. :tiphat:

"Things will look better in the morning." - Vaneyes' Mom


----------



## Blancrocher

Best wishes during what I hope will be a brief absence, MoonlightSonata. And have no fear: your position on the Stupid Thread Ideas editorial board will be waiting for you when you return.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Just popped back to say thank you for all you lovely messages, and to give the following:


Abraham Lincoln said:


> When I try to talk to my parents about my depression, they tell me that I'm just being lazy.


If you think you might have depression and your parents aren't listening, talk to someone whom you think will. It's much more likely to get better if other people are helping.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Why is it that everyone takes sick leaves when they have depression except me? Where I live, depression is no excuse to be not going to school or work and we are still expected to press on as per normal. Am I missing out on something here? :'(


Not trying to pick a fight or anything here, but aren't you being a bit insensitive? You may deal with your depression by working through it, but some people need time to themselves to heal. Just because Moonlight wont be posting for a while doesn't mean he will be abstaining from life entirely. This site is not even close to a life obligation one cannot ignore. I am afraid comments like this doesn't really help someone with depression work through it nor does it give much encouragement.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> When I try to talk to my parents about my depression, they tell me that I'm just being lazy.


I would find someone to talk to that will understand what is going on. My mother is the exact same way but there are people who will listen. I can see how some may think depression is just laziness, but they are very different things and it needs to be taken seriously. Depression is an actual mental health problem. If you ever need to talk, I am here. I know we don't know each other but I have found, in my own experience that talking to an unbiased individual is sometimes the best thing to do. I am far from a mental health professional but I am willing to lend an ear and shoulder should you need to vent or whatever. Good luck!


----------



## PeteW

aleazk said:


> Yes, that depression is a medical condition that can be extremely debilitating both physically and psychologically. It's completely justified to take a leave because of it.


Agreed.
Abraham Lincoln, you may find it helpful to speak to your close friends or other family, which is important, but I would also recommend speaking to your family Dr sooner rather than later.


----------



## PeteW

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


Really sorry to hear of your depression and difficulties - I am fully aware of how debilitating depression can be having seen it in a close family member. 
I do hope you have the support and people you need with you. 
Looking forward to hearing from you again when the time is right.


----------



## Ingélou

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Why is it that everyone takes sick leaves when they have depression except me? Where I live, depression is no excuse to be not going to school or work and we are still expected to press on as per normal. Am I missing out on something here? :'(


When someone has a clinical depression, it sucks all the flavour out of life and makes it impossible to work normally. It is not mere laziness or something that can be cured by a bracing pep talk. I didn't understand that myself until I had a breakdown at university. AL, good luck - I hope that you will find a counsellor to talk to and/or see your doctor, as has been suggested.

Very best wishes to Moonlight Sonata - you are taking the right course in stepping back & talking to people & getting help. 
Hoping to see you back again when you feel completely restored. Take care. x


----------



## Weston

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Leave of Absence thread has been closed, so I'll make my announcement here. For a variety of reasons (diagnosis of depression being one of them; hardly surprising considering the almost opera-worthy events that have been happening IRL recently) I will be taking a leave of absence of unknown length.
> 
> Just thought it would be rude to leave without explaining.


You may not being seeing this by now, but you will be sorely missed. I'm not just saying that. I've always enjoyed your posts. I feel like our tastes run parallel. I hope you live in less "interesting" times soon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am loving my new little set. It's not super fancy, but it satisfies the Sarah that loves tea sets.


----------



## Crudblud

Today is my last full day in Scotland. I'm on Islay, at the Ballygrant Inn, supposedly home to the best whisky bar in all of Scotland ─ indeed that seems to be a slight understatement. I've been here for the past couple of days, since the ferry from Kennacraig to Port Ellen only sails twice a week. Today, while I am planning on revisiting a few distilleries (I've been to Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg) and visiting a few more to pick up some bottles, probably small ones, I'm thinking I won't be drinking so much, since the past couple of days of tasting cask strength whiskies has been rather heady and I'm feeling a little whiskied-out. Still, if you like whisky, this may well be the best place to be.


----------



## Weston

I hope I'm not being too tedious or annoying announcing that I have reached my weight loss goal and it has held for over a month, and I feel confident I can keep it off for the rest of my life. Yes, I look older -- but I *am* older. I feel tons better, more energy, better sleep, blood pressure meds cut in half and still have great numbers.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Weston said:


> I hope I'm not being too tedious or annoying announcing that I have reached my weight loss goal and it has held for over a month, and I feel confident I can keep it off for the rest of my life. Yes, I look older -- but I *am* older. I feel tons better, more energy, better sleep, blood pressure meds cut in half and still have great numbers.


Congrats on meeting your goal!


----------



## PeteW

Crudblud said:


> Today is my last full day in Scotland. I'm on Islay, at the Ballygrant Inn, supposedly home to the best whisky bar in all of Scotland ─ indeed that seems to be a slight understatement. I've been here for the past couple of days, since the ferry from Kennacraig to Port Ellen only sails twice a week. Today, while I am planning on revisiting a few distilleries (I've been to Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg) and visiting a few more to pick up some bottles, probably small ones, I'm thinking I won't be drinking so much, since the past couple of days of tasting cask strength whiskies has been rather heady and I'm feeling a little whiskied-out. Still, if you like whisky, this may well be the best place to be.


Glad to hear you've enjoyed it - v envious!
I'll be in Glasgow week after next - no distilleries on my trip unfortunately, but I'm sure my brother will allow me a taste from 1 or 2 of his many bottles of the amber nectar.


----------



## Morimur

Weston said:


> I hope I'm not being too tedious or annoying announcing that I have reached my weight loss goal and it has held for over a month, and I feel confident I can keep it off for the rest of my life. Yes, I look older -- but I *am* older. I feel tons better, more energy, better sleep, blood pressure meds cut in half and still have great numbers.


Nice work, Weston.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to orchestra rehearsal this afternoon. It was a good rehearsal. We're getting ready for a concert in two weeks. I've been playing with the same orchestra for fifteen years. I'm always reluctant to let you people know here on TC what we are playing because I've this fear that someone will figure out who I am in real life. I'm a very private person, even in real life. I grew up before the internet was invented, so I did not grow up sharing my life online, like so many are used to doing. I have nothing to hide really. I'm certainly not doing anything illicit or weird. (Unless you consider listening to classical music as weird)

Some of you here show photos of yourself. Some share quite a lot. 

Am I paranoid? Should I fear someone figuring out who I am? And what's the worst that could happen if someone does figure out who I am?


----------



## Morimur

senza sordino said:


> I went to orchestra rehearsal this afternoon. It was a good rehearsal. We're getting ready for a concert in two weeks. I've been playing with the same orchestra for fifteen years. I'm always reluctant to let you people know here on TC what we are playing because I've this fear that someone will figure out who I am in real life. I'm a very private person, even in real life. I grew up before the internet was invented, so I did not grow up sharing my life online, like so many are used to doing. I have nothing to hide really. I'm certainly not doing anything illicit or weird. (Unless you consider listening to classical music as weird)
> 
> Some of you here show photos of yourself. Some share quite a lot.
> 
> Am I paranoid? Should I fear someone figuring out who I am? And what's the worst that could happen if someone does figure out who I am?


If you've ever done anything online, all your info is out there. Privacy doesn't exist anymore but the illusion of it is something many of us continue to hold on to.


----------



## senza sordino

Morimur said:


> If you've ever done anything online, all your info is out there. Privacy doesn't exist anymore but the illusion of it is something many of us continue to hold on to.


And this is what scares me. I'm not going to just accept this, I'll try to keep my cards as close to my chest as possible.


----------



## Taggart

senza sordino said:


> I went to orchestra rehearsal this afternoon. It was a good rehearsal. We're getting ready for a concert in two weeks. I've been playing with the same orchestra for fifteen years. I'm always reluctant to let you people know here on TC what we are playing because I've this fear that someone will figure out who I am in real life. I'm a very private person, even in real life. I grew up before the internet was invented, so I did not grow up sharing my life online, like so many are used to doing. I have nothing to hide really. I'm certainly not doing anything illicit or weird. (Unless you consider listening to classical music as weird)
> 
> Some of you here show photos of yourself. Some share quite a lot.
> 
> Am I paranoid? Should I fear someone figuring out who I am? And what's the worst that could happen if someone does figure out who I am?


OK In the old days, you played for the local orchestra. The paper sent somebody round to take a picture. It appeared in the local paper. Your neighbours said "Well done". Two weeks later, it was all forgotten about. The paper might have kept an archive copy. Two years later it would be impossible fo find.

Now ... It goes out on the web. Nothing is lost. It's indexed so that anybody can find it. CoAG got concerned when we identified his school concert and an interview he gave to his local paper. All we wanted to do was congratulate him! The problem is we're all neighbours now. It's Mcluhan's Global Village writ large. That idea is now 50 years old and we still haven't come to terms with it!

Where I grew up, everybody knew everybody else. When Ingélou and I went back to visit my parents, we went out for a walk. When we got back, my mother knew where we'd been! The power of the local grapevine. That was thirty odd years ago before cell phones let alone the internet.

Are you paranoid? No, maybe a little nervous. Should you fear people finding out who you are? Probably not. What's the worst that could happen if people find out who you are? They might wish you Happy Birthday or congratulate you on your performance.


----------



## Ingélou

The worst that could happen is identity fraud or a stalker - but the first isn't likely to happen unless you put details like your mother's maiden name or your bank account number, and the second could happen anyway, in 'real life'. 

For me, the internet worked in a good way. I posted on a fiddle forum that I was interested in short courses - another member recommended one - we decided to go, and met this other member, who was very nice. Result. 

I do put my photo up, and tell stories about my life. But I don't put up details that would compromise my security. And you'll notice that I don't mention the name of my fellow-fiddler in the above anecdote. 

I don't think you're paranoid. There are predators out there. I posted a Facebook Profile Picture once that showed me as a little girl of ten, short red hair, and wearing a sailor suit. A couple of days later, I noticed a message from a stranger who said that he couldn't get the image out of his mind and he wanted to be friends. Lucky that as a retired baby-boomer, I am not vulnerable to being groomed. Ugh! 

So I agree - it does no harm to be careful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Last night I talked to my man via webcamera, and he had a cold. This morning I wake up, and find I have a cold too. Catching a biological virus via internet - how's that for a technical breakthrough


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm sympathetic with senze sordino. I like having private space and a separate world that people don't connect to the "real" me. It works both ways: people who know the "real" senza will be able to look him up and see all his online posts and arguments. 

I'm not sure this is really about online security as it is about just being a private person.


----------



## Jos

I'm also sympathetic with Sensa sordino's approach to the www.
I clicked "like" and it didn't work, in fact the like-button disappeared completely. It did work with Greenmamba's post (it was a test, but I was also sincere in liking this post)
Is "the Net" after me, the hunt for people who have concerns about privacy or is it just a glitch in the software ?
This question is actually one for the sitefeedback-section, sorry.

Edit; few minutes later the likebutton appeared again and worked fine. The digital domain will always remain a miraculous phenomenon for oldschool analogue folk like me.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Last night I talked to my man via webcamera, and he had a cold. This morning I wake up, and find I have a cold too. Catching a biological virus via internet - how's that for a technical breakthrough


Now fearing e-bola.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> Today is my last full day in Scotland. I'm on Islay, at the Ballygrant Inn, supposedly home to the best whisky bar in all of Scotland ─ indeed that seems to be a slight understatement. I've been here for the past couple of days, since the ferry from Kennacraig to Port Ellen only sails twice a week. Today, while I am planning on revisiting a few distilleries (I've been to Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg) and visiting a few more to pick up some bottles, probably small ones, I'm thinking I won't be drinking so much, since the past couple of days of tasting cask strength whiskies has been rather heady and I'm feeling a little whiskied-out. Still, if you like whisky, this may well be the best place to be.


Nice trip, that no doubt will prove to be memorable.

Do see Local Hero (1983), if you haven't. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Hero

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085859/


----------



## Art Rock

Last Sunday, my wife flew to Shanghai for an extended visit (3 months) to her parents, whom she had not seen for four years. On the plus side for me, this gives me chance to play operas once more during this period. She loves music, likes classical (in particular Bach), but somehow draws the line at opera.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I have a cold right now and it feels like all of Hades is in my nostrils.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I have a cold right now and it feels like all of Hades is in my nostrils.


"Like" is for sympathy.


----------



## Blancrocher

SiegendesLicht said:


> "Like" is for sympathy.


I hope that people always assume that "likes" for posts relating misfortunes are sympathetic? I gave a poster a "like" awhile back for a post in which he mentioned buying a box set of Shostakovich string quartets that turned out to be missing a few disks. In hindsight, I worry he might think I was the guy who sold it to him.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Relevant pic:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I made another humongous musicological (Glazunov) discovery last night. I found 700 page biography written about him and published 2009 by a Russian, which I have to manually translate, but it's easy to read! And already from the get-go, so much new information about him I can hardly believe my eyes. I know the names of all his younger 3 siblings now, and their ages! :O

I feel like I'm going to be sick... *faints*


----------



## Flamme

Working, cycling, enjoying some cool beers, reading, going out...Eternal cycle...


----------



## Weston

I am incapable of reading or doing simple math or even of thinking when others around me are speaking. My brain cannot filter out audio input. I have tried throughout my adult life and it seems to be getting worse. It is seriously messing with my _joie de vivre_ as I can only read for relaxation when at home, not on the commute nor in restaurants. At work for reading emails and so forth, I must wear headphones to filter out the noise around me. (For some reason music, even with lyrics, does not have quite the same negative impact as speech.)

Is this a real malady? Is there a word for it? Is there a civilized legal cure for it - e.g. _not_ involving smacking boisterous people up the side of the head?


----------



## violadude

My senior/graduation composition project, "Sound Games" for String Quartet was premiered a few days ago on October 20th. Not many people came to the concert, but it was an incredible success among those that did. The President of the School was there and said she could "Imagine it as being part of the string quartet repertoire someday". The Head of the Music Department said that "I've been at the school for 5 or 6 years and rarely hears a piece as mature as yours". My composition teacher said she was determined to help me get more performances of the piece. One of my other adjudicators, the teacher of the Cornish Gamelan Ensemble and the World Music History class, said that he wants me to give him a polished score so he could send it to a Contemporary String Quartet in New York that he knows. The Cello player of the quartet said that the Cornish staff was raving about the piece for days and that it rarely happens that they get this excited about a student's work.

Needless to say, I'm very excited and happy for all the positive reception the piece got. I've received positive attention for my work before, but none that seemed like it was going to open so many doors for me...

The ironic thing about all of this though, is that the actual performance of the work was quite the buttclenching trainwreck in some places. The players are great, so I don't blame them. They were just severely pressed for time leading up to the concert and very under rehearsed. It's a very difficult 3 movement work that last's about 40 minutes (It had to be cut in the second movement for the premiere). Luckily though, my adjudicators, which included my private composition teacher, had the score with them during the performance, so they knew where the players got off. 

Unfortunately, for those interested, I didn't really get a good recording of the performance. And even if I did, I wouldn't want to release it anyway because of the problems during the performance and for the fact that it's a cut version of the piece that was performed. I'll let everyone know as soon as I get another really great unedited performance of the work recorded...whenever that might be...


----------



## Weston

Fantastic! ^ Extra characters.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> ....Needless to say, I'm very excited and happy for all the positive reception the piece got. I've received positive attention for my work before, but none that seemed like it was going to open so many doors for me....


Congrats, VD. Onward and upward!


----------



## senza sordino

Weston said:


> I am incapable of reading or doing simple math or even of thinking when others around me are speaking. My brain cannot filter out audio input. I have tried throughout my adult life and it seems to be getting worse. It is seriously messing with my _joie de vivre_ as I can only read for relaxation when at home, not on the commute nor in restaurants. At work for reading emails and so forth, I must wear headphones to filter out the noise around me. (For some reason music, even with lyrics, does not have quite the same negative impact as speech.)
> 
> Is this a real malady? Is there a word for it? Is there a civilized legal cure for it - e.g. _not_ involving smacking boisterous people up the side of the head?


I am the same, I can't read when there is any talking or singing. I can't read anything taxing like a novel with any sound whatsoever. I do my school marking with music, but there aren't long essays to read. I can read on the train in the morning because it's generally quiet, but if someone is talking near me, I can't read. My math is pretty good, so music while doing math is okay.

I see young people with earbuds listening and reading on the train each morning. How much of either the music or book are they really absorbing, I doubt much of each.

I don't think you have a malady, I think you want to really concentrate, and you know what you need to do for that.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

So, a parcel just came in the mail today.

It was from China and roughly around the right size for two medium-sized books stacked on top of each other. It could bend back and forth like a paperback, too. My first guess was that it had to be the two copies of -Pacific- USN Fleet Girls Collection that I had ordered a while ago, and needless to say, I was very excited!

So I began to open the parcel, starting by removing all the sticky tape winding around it. There must have been at least 2m of tape on it, there was a lot of tape! 

After a while, I was finished with the tape. Heart pounding with excitement, I pried the wrapping paper apart, expecting to see -Pacific-. 

However, it was only a weird Chinese book my guardian ordered. I was beyond disappointed.


----------



## Wood

I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.

Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!

:kiss:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, congratulations, both of you. Is this the first engagement between two TC members / kindled on TC, I wonder?


----------



## Ingélou

Wood said:


> I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.
> 
> Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!
> 
> :kiss:


What wonderful news! Every best wish for your future life together, which I hope will be very happy, as you have your love of music in common, along with many other things, I'm sure! :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Thank you very much, Ingelou and T Vox! I am a very lucky person.

Also- I signed the _compromis de vente_ today. I'm going to be a homeowner!


----------



## SimonNZ

Congratulations!!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.
> 
> Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!
> 
> :kiss:


Stupendous!!!!

I hope you have many years of happiness!!!!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Congratulations. ;_;7


----------



## Jos

Congratulations to Figleaf and Wood ! :trp::guitar::cheers:


----------



## PeteW

Wood said:


> I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.
> 
> Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!
> 
> :kiss:


Marvellous! 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.
> 
> Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!
> 
> :kiss:


Congratulations!

:guitar:


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, congratulations, both of you. Is this the first engagement between two TC members / kindled on TC, I wonder?


Thanks TV and everyone else.

We were wondering the same thing, I suppose it is probable.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Thanks TV and everyone else.
> 
> We were wondering the same thing, I suppose it is probable.


Will we be invited to the wedding?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Will it be held on TC? :'P


----------



## Art Rock

Congratulations to the two of you!


----------



## Balthazar

Congrats!

Have you chosen the music yet?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am completely obsessed with Pretty Little Liars. Go Spencer! This show is so addicting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today while carving pumpkin (first time since... I can't even remember! Maybe even as long as 8 years ago) my Ghost Lover came on the radio. Oh dear me, what could I do but be subjected to his ghostly serenading while I carved musical notes into my little pumpkin? I think he may still be on Gregorian calendar, cuz it wasn't Halloween yet.  Incident forgiven 

I'm fortunate to still have friends I can celebrate Halloween with this year, and dress up too! Hopefully it won't be too cold so I can dance around the pag- er I mean Christian bonfire with ease.


----------



## Badinerie

Getting slowly sozzled....56 yo today. Two pressies helping the pain of having a teenage daughter!


----------



## PeteW

Badinerie said:


> Getting slowly sozzled....56 yo today. Two pressies helping the pain of having a teenage daughter!


Happy Birthday!
Cheers and Good Health!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I am sitting on the settee with Figleaf . We are drinking champagne.
> 
> Earlier today I asked her if she would be my wife, and she said yes. We are now engaged!
> 
> :kiss:


Congratulations. May you have long lives filled with joy and wonder.


----------



## Cheyenne

Forgetting to be here, gotta fix that!


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I made another humongous musicological (Glazunov) discovery last night. I found 700 page biography written about him and published 2009 by a Russian, which I have to manually translate, but it's easy to read! And already from the get-go, so much new information about him I can hardly believe my eyes. I know the names of all his younger 3 siblings now, and their ages! :O
> 
> I feel like I'm going to be sick... *faints*












*Ermahgerd so exciting!*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just come back from Tannhäuser Met in HD. Loved it! Saw quite a few vampires, zombies and a Grim Reaper with a scythe on the way home. Wagner and Halloween - what can be cooler?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Oh boy, look who just joined a new fandom.


----------



## Blancrocher

I bought 5 cds last week and I've already culled 3--a 4th probably won't last long. It's distressing, but I'll survive. Anyways, I suppose if people didn't buy stuff they don't want the local music store would go out of business.


----------



## PeteW

Badinerie said:


> Getting slowly sozzled....56 yo today. Two pressies helping the pain of having a teenage daughter!


Incidentally does pain of 1 teenage daughter = pain of 2 teenage sons?
(I don't remember all my maths).


----------



## senza sordino

This afternoon I played in a concert with my local orchestra. We played fairly well, no big mistakes, but a few wobbly bits. It was not well attended, but this might be due to the weather. We had heavy rain today. And it was the day after a time change and the day after Halloween. We played Fall Fair Geoffrey Ridout, Delius Walk to the Paradise Garden, Khatchaturian Masquerade Suite, Britten Soirée Musical, Eric Coates London Suite and Dvorak Slavonic Dance no 1. I liked the programme, it was fun playing this music. We musicians pick the music, and it is agreed to by the conductor.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

senza sordino said:


> This afternoon I played in a concert with my local orchestra. We played fairly well, no big mistakes, but a few wobbly bits. It was not well attended, but this might be due to the weather. We had heavy rain today. And it was the day after a time change and the day after Halloween. We played Fall Fair Geoffrey Ridout, Delius Walk to the Paradise Garden, Khatchaturian Masquerade Suite, Britten Soirée Musical, Eric Coates London Suite and Dvorak Slavonic Dance no 1. I liked the programme, it was fun playing this music. We musicians pick the music, and it is agreed to by the conductor.


Nice program! Lots of light, danceable stuff!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Heading to France and Italy for a month, see how the bike goes there -better pack a wet weather dress, at least wont have to watch out for kangaroos!

See ya in early December.


----------



## Ingélou

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Heading to France and Italy for a month, see how the bike goes there -better pack a wet weather dress, at least wont have to watch out for kangaroos!
> 
> See ya in early December.


Hail & farewell, Eddie. Have a lovely trip.


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Heading to France and Italy for a month, see how the bike goes there -better pack a wet weather dress, at least wont have to watch out for kangaroos!
> 
> See ya in early December.


Get your motor running....


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I bought 5 cds last week and I've already culled 3--a 4th probably won't last long. It's distressing, but I'll survive. Anyways, I suppose if people didn't buy stuff they don't want the local music store would go out of business.


Good work. Culling is necessary, to exorcise current recording demons. But, surprise, surprise. Occasionally, one of the aforementioned will come back to your collection as an angel.

Sometimes those things happen. Such is life. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Best wishes and congrats, *Figleaf* and *Wood*.


----------



## PeteW

B


EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Heading to France and Italy for a month, see how the bike goes there -better pack a wet weather dress, at least wont have to watch out for kangaroos!
> 
> See ya in early December.


Have a great trip!


----------



## Art Rock

Just had an email exchange with a production company - it is likely that an upcoming BBC documentary will be using one of my photographs. More later if it goes through.


----------



## Figleaf

Thank you all very much for your lovely, kind messages! :kiss: 

@ Abraham Lincoln: is it wrong that I actually like your impish suggestion of an online wedding? I'm not that great at real world social occasions, especially ones where I have to be the centre of attention . I'm thinking that we'll probably 'elope'.

@ Balthazar: I think that choosing the wedding music together could result in the world's shortest marriage.  Maybe we could 'crowdsource' wedding music suggestions via a thread on TC?


----------



## Kivimees

I think an online ceremony is a great idea! I'll even wear my best suit.


----------



## Guest

Well my music suggestion is that during the ceremony itself you should have 4'33'' on a loop.


----------



## cwarchc

My eldest is on the move again
He;s off to Melbourne at the end of the month, as he continues his travels around Australia
I get the impression that he would like to live over there.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Version 1: A long, angsty, self-hating rant.
Version 2: Just the words "nuked to oblivion".
Version 3:

Hopefully this will be more sober.

I saw a girl from my old school. Didn't recognize her at first. But then we figured out who was who and talked for a bit, like 5 minutes.

Anyways, she looked so beautiful... And, of course, instead of acting on that and asking her out, I did my usual safe sort of small talk "what research/work are you doing? who else have you met from our old school?" that I've done with so many people before. My lack of courage was sickening.

I _wanted_ to ask her out, but I couldn't figure out in real time in those 5 minutes that that's what I wanted to do. And I'll probably never forgive myself for being such a coward.

Isn't it so strange that in our society men have to demonstrate courage, "grow some balls", and "be a man" in order to earn our masculinity, and yet women never have to demonstrate courage, "grow some ovaries", or "be a woman" in order to earn their femininity? And by my very complaining about this fact, I'm _demonstrating_ my lack of masculinity (i.e. demonstrating that I'm a wimp). In fact, someone is probably going to use my complaint towards society as ammo against me... as proof of my weakness, my failure, my immaturity (I'm sufficiently self aware to recognize my immaturity!), and my failure to improve, to first order, second order, etc.

Well... next time I see her, I'm going to ask her out. And if she says no or flakes or whatever, I'm probably going to...

Oh, I forgot. God will punish me with a hellish afterlife if I do _that_! So nope, I'm not going to do _that_. I'm here in the prison of Earth for the next 60 years, and there's no escaping it.

God I'm such a whiny spoiled first world sheltered nerd who can't get laid. I'm like the summit of everything I despise. There's like staring kids in Africa, and I'm complaining about not being able to get a girlfriend! I'm such an irresponsible pathetic loser, in every way imaginable!

This is all a parody by the way.


----------



## clavichorder

^^

Edit: I'm really bad at boiling things down sometimes. I apologize to all for this big eye soar of a post. Some people seem to think I suck at writing and maybe I do, I'm just a windbag...anyways:

Septimal, I'm trying to spare brain power for a paper I have to write so this is disorganized and too damned long, but I want to try and console you with a point by point response from someone who can relate not only in generals, but particulars:

I've had several encounters with girls from school or other organizations in recent years. Some have gone well, some have been mixed, some have not gone well. 1) One that I think of that was a one time thing, I just wanted to talk to her, thought she was kind of cute but wasn't sure myself if I wanted to ask her out. Turns out she got weirded out because she didn't even recognize me. This was maybe 4 years ago when I was less emotionally secure too. We talked for a little bit on common things, and then at one point she seemed to want to disengage and I still wanted to talk feeling a little incensed that she was giving me the treatment of a creepy stranger. When she at one point put her earbud kind of harshly in her ear, I got annoyed enough at that passive aggressive signal, that I just got off the bus early and walked home. These days I wouldn't take something like that so personally. There was another instance where a I talked to a girl who wasn't very cute, but I was still strangely attracted to because she seemed perfect in other regards(composed music, played piano, smart) and somehow appealed to me, but she told me she had a boyfriend but nonetheless made a presence of wanting my email and so I gave it to her. She then never contacted me, but I ran into her again and she acted really weird. Then we ultimately took classes together, became friends just by circumstance and it had it's ups and downs, but I decided I didn't want to be her friend anymore because she turned out to be kind of a cruel person, or just weird in the way she deals with people. That's a complicated story to tell. 3) Then in more recent times, I ran into this girl I knew in this wilderness program at a coffee shop. We talked really well, seemed to flirt almost, but I was hesitant to ask her out because I assumed she was a little too young for me being just recently 18. My mother somehow talked to her mother and I heard she really enjoyed talking to me. I ran into her several times more and similar fun conversations. Now she's in college in another state, but I enjoyed whatever we talked about when we did those few times. 4) There was this other girl who I had never met before, but caught my eye immediately. I talked to her in a coffee shop because she had a book on sanskrit. We had a great conversation, although I was less sure she was into me than the other one. I ran into her again on the bus once and talked, and was on the verge of getting contact info, before the bus came to her stop and she said "I'm sure I'll see you again," and we waved and I've never seen her since. That's the only one I'm still regretting, because I'll probably never see her again since it was a half year ago, and the timing was just off. 

The latter two were examples of me in more recent times, where I was less zealous and yet still interested in keeping the conversation flowing, and felt more confident that maybe there was some reciprocation, at least in the appreciation of each other while we were talking. The former instances felt uncomfortable and with girls who were less comfortable and perhaps not as nice. And they left me angry. Whereas the latter two left me happy that I had the courage to even open up these conversations. 

The point about women not needing the same kind of courage a man does in finding a mate and feeling annoyed at having to live up to that pressure, is one to which I can relate. I still think that way often. But at some point in your life, if you continue to aspire to 'having balls' and more importantly being patient and knowing when the time has come, and living by your own standards not some stupid men's standards of 'gettin' chicks,' and don't criticize yourself harshly for your instances where you were not doing things up to your standard, you might realize it's a privilege once you can handle it. I'm at a certain point, still very single, where even though I'm a handsome guy, I don't get approached like a beautiful girl is and I enjoy that, because it would be overwhelming and I like my choice in the matter. And then as long as I approach a girl without any potential hurt for a rejection whose result I shouldn't even be trying to anticipate, and thus no fear for an embarrassing reaction made in front of her that gets me judged harshly or something worse, even if she's not interested I can just laugh it off and say that's okay. 

Really the way I prevent myself from making dichotomies with the sexes that we are all so tempted to make(because even though there are fundamental differences between men and women, it does no good to fixate on them and the way things are) is just to think on how nice women some women have been to me and how one day I may find one who will be just right for me. Things will line up. In the mean time, I acknowledge that regardless of whatever negative thinking I could easily indulge in, I have things I need to do to figure out my life and that can be very fulfilling. I'm not doing the best I could be, but I think that's kind of one way to start thinking in the right direction.

As for feeling violent and unspeakable thoughts, I can relate to that too. It's always awful when you feel you could be pidgeonholed into something so far from what you want to be because you are experiencing these things. You have a lot of anger and you know not where to direct it. I've been there. I've even been so deluded by it that my own plight made it impossible to empathize with the genuine plights of women. I still think of contrary things when I see women claim about the dangers of being women in dating, thinking that men have just their own more subtle perils of isolation and social exclusion, but...it's JUST NOT WORTH COMPARING. It's a system that none of us individuals can be blamed for. 

You are a brilliant guy Septimal and good looking if I recall. Don't let knowledge of that get misplaced into a sense that you deserve anything from anyone else or that it will place you in society of it's own accord; for example nobody is going to pay any attention to may classical era compositions no matter how good I make them, because that stuff is just not in the air and there is so much thinking running counter to it. Doesn't mean you don't have great merit. Take what you can get from your friends in times of distress. I hope you have good friends IRL. Older friends are better yet, as they can mentor sometimes. 

I wish I could focus my post more. But this may be the start of a discussion that could actually provide some good thoughts. Bounce back brother! And don't add additional stress to your life by mistaking the sources of stress. I remember you were really stressed out by your school program. Sometimes when things add up you want to put all the blame in one pocket. Remember where that **** is due and keep it there and do something about it if you can, if not get help.


----------



## clavichorder

As for what happens in my life:

I have been sick with a bad cold for a week. So I have hardly been out the door. I have been trying to practice piano more, working on my first Beethoven Sonata, op 14 no. 1. And trying to get a betting understanding of expression and tone. 

But really, I need to be doing this paper. And I'm not doing any math at all. Sometimes I wonder why I'm so lazy. And then I realize that I'm probably lazy because I expect that some amount of thinking will cure me, which it won't. I'm afraid of things before they happen. I'm stuck in this loop. I'm not even starting on this paper because I'm insecure about my writing skills, which I thought were good traditionally, but now feel they SUCK. Septimal's girl stuff doesn't even apply to me right now, because I'm not on the market. Not until I can actually have things to show for myself. 

I have a library interview again this week. So I should practice for that. And then I am working on DVR applications, to help me with finding work and counseling with education. I wish I was like Lucas Debargue, a self made genius at something that I'm passionate about. I'm not even afraid of accusations of arrogance, as its just unproductive. One has to get to the source and be honest about it.

I put parental controls on my iPad at any rate, basically neutered the thing so I can't even internet with it. So many more important things to do! Such limited will to follow through. I hope I'm on the verge of making a breakthrough where I'm so fed up with my old ways.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

"The point about women not needing the same kind of courage a man does in finding a mate and feeling annoyed at having to live up to that pressure, is one to which I can relate. I still think that way often. But at some point in your life, if you continue to aspire to 'having balls' and more importantly being patient and knowing when the time has come, and living by your own standards not some stupid men's standards of 'gettin' chicks,' and don't criticize yourself harshly for your instances where you were not doing things up to your standard, you might realize it's a privilege once you can handle it. I'm at a certain point, still very single, where even though I'm a handsome guy, I don't get approached like a beautiful girl is and I enjoy that, because it would be overwhelming and I like my choice in the matter. And then as long as I approach a girl without any potential hurt for a rejection whose result I shouldn't even be trying to anticipate, and thus no fear for an embarrassing reaction made in front of her that gets me judged harshly or something worse, even if she's not interested I can just laugh it off and say that's okay."



I think that if a girl thinks "OMG so many guys approaching me I have to reject them all this sucks" while we can't get anything at all...

... then I give up. And the way those girls passive-aggressively rejected you (in your first paragraph), it hurt to read what you wrote.

Of course, women are better than men and men are wimps who need to grow some balls and a girl having so many choices of guys approaching them sucks and patriarchy patriarchy patriarchy.


----------



## Morimur

Ah, women. Some of you guys give them way too much credit. Quit idolizing them and live your life—is your life not more than being in a relationship with a woman? Wake up, fellas.

Disclaimer: No homo.


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> Version 1: A long, angsty, self-hating rant.
> Version 2: Just the words "nuked to oblivion".
> Version 3:
> 
> Hopefully this will be more sober.
> 
> I saw a girl from my old school. Didn't recognize her at first. But then we figured out who was who and talked for a bit, like 5 minutes.
> 
> Anyways, she looked so beautiful... And, of course, instead of acting on that and asking her out, I did my usual safe sort of small talk "what research/work are you doing? who else have you met from our old school?" that I've done with so many people before. My lack of courage was sickening.


Make contact with her again and ask her out.
I have met a girl a few times lately I hope she likes me and at least she says she do I can only hope for the best.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morimur;967166Quit idolizing them and live your life-is your life not more than being in relationship with a woman?[/QUOTE said:


> No. It really isn't any more. Getting a girlfriend is the summary of your worth and value. Life doesn't go beyond it.
> 
> I mean, I am doing my thing in life with research. But that's all meaningless when women "rate" your worth as 0.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Figleaf said:


> Thank you all very much for your lovely, kind messages! :kiss:
> Maybe we could 'crowdsource' wedding music suggestions via a thread on TC?


Hmmm, I'm fairly sure he didn't write a wedding march, but I'm sure I can come up with something suitable by Frank Bridge...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sloe said:


> Make contact with her again and ask her out.


I'm going to do this. I _really_ don't want to metaphorically ask her to punch me in the face, but I guess I have no choice but to man up and do it. Of course, I'm the villain. The guy is always the villain.

God right now I'm shaking and convulsing. I have done such a good job with working hard the past few weeks and staying positive, and now I'm a mess. Just being awake is torturous.


----------



## clavichorder

SeptimalTritone said:


> I think that if a girl thinks "OMG so many guys approaching me I have to reject them all this sucks" while we can't get anything at all...
> 
> ... then I give up. And the way those girls passive-aggressively rejected you (in your first paragraph), it hurt to read what you wrote.
> 
> Of course, women are better than men and men are wimps who need to grow some balls and a girl having so many choices of guys approaching them sucks and patriarchy patriarchy patriarchy.


It hurt me too at some point, but I'm done being vexed over those instances.

I was trying to illustrate that there is a very tempting dichotomy going on in your head and the heads of a lot of men. Something that has some basis in truth(that's why I didn't call it false), but just isn't not going to help to fixate on, it's just going to make things worse for you. Yes, there is some extreme feminist thinking that gets infuriating, let them have it, and practice letting go of your complicated meta anger against gender this and that, she says patriarchy that bitch, and so on. Mr. Morimur happens to be right this time.


----------



## Morimur

clavichorder said:


> Mr. Morimur happens to be right this time.


What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis? I am _always_ right!


----------



## Aramis

Morimur said:


> is your life not more than being in relationship with a woman?


REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE REPRODUCE...

wait... you were saying?


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm going to do this. I _really_ don't want to metaphorically ask her to punch me in the face, but I guess I have no choice but to man up and do it. Of course, I'm the villain. The guy is always the villain.
> 
> God right now I'm shaking and convulsing. I have done such a good job with working hard the past few weeks and staying positive, and now I'm a mess. Just being awake is torturous.


Some girls can be really nasty. But Most of them will be polite even if they say no.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SeptimalTritone said:


> I think that if a girl thinks "OMG so many guys approaching me I have to reject them all this sucks" while we can't get anything at all...
> 
> ... then I give up. And the way those girls passive-aggressively rejected you (in your first paragraph), it hurt to read what you wrote.
> 
> Of course, women are better than men and men are wimps who need to grow some balls and a girl having so many choices of guys approaching them sucks and patriarchy patriarchy patriarchy.


Woah man, woah. Gonna turn this down a few notches.

NO ONE gets anything at all, because a woman won't settle just for a one-sided relationship either if she knows better. If she can't find a guy who she also loves and has the same guy love her back equally, she's just as much of a loser as the guy who can't get any girl to like him too. What men in this society of "true love" have woken up to now, which hurts too, is that you simply can't have whatever you want, but women haven't had what they wanted for thousands of years of being shuffled about like a card in a deck. Consider women _lucky _to be able to say no... and I consider you lucky to be culturally free to initiate, when I've wanted to before but knew it wouldn't feel right...

Maybe giving up is the solution for you right now. Just wait til you have a woman you have no attraction to start having a crush on you, and then you'll know how _we _(i.e. my persuasion) feels. And empathy will melt you to retract from yourself and start looking at women differently who "have it all." I'm a 22 year old who's always been single (good grief, college was a bummer! *sarcasm*), and you say _I _have it all? I'm honestly flattered. I had abusive men attracted to me. Is that flattering?

Still, I'll take risk of getting raped any time I go outside alone at night over having to fight for my femininity _every single day_, so I agreed with your point before. It hurts to have to keep up your masculinity, doesn't it? But what _women _have to keep up is their courage to say no and put their heart first before being manipulated by others. And maybe that hurts too...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

And here I am, stuck here with gender/sexual identity issues. I feel lesbian, bisexual, heterosexual and asexual at the same time. And I sometimes feel like I don't belong in this body.

I guess I should just stay celibate.


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> And here I am, stuck here with gender/sexual identity issues. I feel lesbian, bisexual, heterosexual and asexual at the same time. And I sometimes feel like I don't belong in this body.
> 
> I guess I should just stay celibate.


Yes, I have indentity issues as well-I am stuck in the body of a mere mortal and yet I feel as a god.


----------



## aleazk

Abraham Lincoln said:


> And here I am, stuck here with gender/sexual identity issues. I feel lesbian, bisexual, heterosexual and asexual at the same time. And I sometimes feel like I don't belong in this body.
> 
> I guess I should just stay celibate.


Or you just can try all of the different options you mentioned to see what's your actual deal.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> Or you just can try all of the different options you mentioned to see what's your actual deal.


Doing things can be hard for us slackers.... I think about will power all day long.


----------



## breakup

dogen said:


> Well my music suggestion is that during the ceremony itself you should have 4'33'' on a loop.


That would be perfect for people who don't know **** about music.


----------



## breakup

I don't know what you guy's problem is, I never had any problem getting women, but then I never went around with the look that I've got to ****** someone tonight. I always figured if it happens OK and if it doesn't OK too.


----------



## Dim7

I read somewhere that alpha males are "aloof" towards women. In that case I'm the ultimate alpha male. I'm super aloof - I never even talk to women.


----------



## Sloe

breakup said:


> I don't know what you guy's problem is, I never had any problem getting women, but then I never went around with the look that I've got to ****** someone tonight. I always figured if it happens OK and if it doesn't OK too.


Some of us have social problems and it is not just about getting a girl.
When I got into a relationship it was she that took contact with me and I was just happy that someone liked me. Eventually she got tired of me and left me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> I don't know what you guy's problem is, I never had any problem getting women, but then I never went around with the look that I've got to ****** someone tonight. I always figured if it happens OK and if it doesn't OK too.


Women can smell desperation at a thousand paces.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> Women can smell desperation at a thousand paces.


Men can smell it better!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Men can smell it better!


Providing they are using their brains as the organ of thinking.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Okay, I'm staying celibate now. If anyone asks me for my sexuality i'll just say "16th President of the United States".


----------



## Dim7

Figleaf said:


> Men can smell it better!


Dogen can smell my body odor all the way from Britain. Or so he claims.


----------



## breakup

Figleaf said:


> Men can smell it better!


Dogs can smell it even better, and all the other emotions, that's why my daughters dog is afraid of me.


----------



## Morimur

Dim7 said:


> I read somewhere that alpha males are "aloof" towards women.


There's probably some truth to that. Women who know they're good looking _crave_ attention-it's as vital as air to them. If you don't give them the attention they crave, they begin to act crazy; the younger ones in particular.

A man who isn't easily seduced will naturally ignore such women. Anyway, one should stay away from hussies-they're no good.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Work in progress...


----------



## Figleaf

Morimur said:


> There's probably some truth to that. *Women who know they're good looking crave attention-it's as vital as air to them. If you don't give them the attention they crave, they begin to act crazy; the younger ones in particular.
> *
> A man who isn't easily seduced will naturally ignore such women. Anyway, one should stay away from hussies-they're no good.


I'm really not being contrary on purpose, but plenty of women are _embarrassed _by male attention- especially younger women. When you're older you don't mind a bit of attention, but that's usually the time when you don't get any!

Plus, if you don't give attractive women any attention, they usually won't pay any attention to you either- why should they when men are lining up to date them? The exception is if you happen to look like a matinee idol or have some other obvious attraction that means women are queueing up to date _you_.


----------



## Ingélou

... and if one is *not* an above-average woman, beautywise, one is *definitely* embarrassed by male attention - suspecting an ulterior motive, or that the said male is just taking the mickey.


----------



## Morimur

Figleaf said:


> I'm really not being contrary on purpose, but plenty of women are _embarrassed _by male attention- especially younger women. When you're older you don't mind a bit of attention, but that's usually the time when you don't get any!
> 
> Plus, if you don't give attractive women any attention, they usually won't pay any attention to you either- why should they when men are lining up to date them? The exception is if you happen to look like a matinee idol or have some other obvious attraction that means women are queueing up to date _you_.


Howabout no one pays attention to no one and we leave each other alone? The world would be a better place I am sure.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Morimur said:


> Howabout no one pays attention to none and we leave each other alone? The world would be a better place, I am sure.


And infinitely duller.


----------



## Morimur

Dr Johnson said:


> And infinitely duller.


As long as Donald Trump is alive and kicking, things will never be dull.


----------



## clavichorder

Morimur said:


> As long as Donald Trump is alive and kicking, things will never be dull.


The alpha troll...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Donald Trump? Isn't he that guinea pig hair guy?


----------



## Morimur

I am in NY for the first time ever and to me it looks like hell on earth. Great Asian food though.


----------



## breakup

Figleaf said:


> I'm really not being contrary on purpose, but plenty of women are _embarrassed _by male attention- especially younger women. When you're older you don't mind a bit of attention, but that's usually the time when you don't get any!


Attention can work both ways, at our age both my wife and I feel complemented when we go into a store that sells alcohol, and are "carded". My response is to just say thankyou, while showing them my I.D.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Aaaaand my picture is done! c:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!
RAYMONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/BQBSE

I'm literally shaking.... I'm going start bawling my eyes out...


----------



## SimonNZ

> Last edited by mmsbls; Today at 21:08. Reason: Removed inappropriate word


That was a tongue-in-cheek in-joke...right? Please tell me it was.

...because if the moderators are now moderating the moderators, then TC really is taking it to the next level.


----------



## Ingélou

SimonNZ said:


> That was a tongue-in-cheek in-joke...right? Please tell me it was.
> 
> ...because if the moderators are now moderating the moderators, then TC really is taking it to the next level.


Surely moderators *should* be subject to the TOS, just the same as everybody else?


----------



## Dim7

Can mods give infraction points for themselves? Other moderators?


----------



## Ingélou

My mother's dementia is getting worse. She lives independently nearby but I can see the time when phone calls, visits, taking her shopping etc will not be enough. I've been her legal power of attorney for four years - but the trouble is, I'm just not very good at financial or legal matters, and the situation in the UK is difficult & changing every year, regarding financial help & the obligations of the local authority.

It is a constant weight on my mind, and my life at present is tinged by continual uneasiness...

If any British member on TC has experience of this sort of problem and knows how to tackle the financial provisions or how to get professional help to do so, I would *so* appreciate a private message!


----------



## Ingélou

And now...
I just got an email from my niece to say that my eldest sister is in hospital with suspected pneumonia.
Those of you who do pray, I should very much appreciate your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

I'm sorry to hear about both of the above.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about both of the above.


Me too.  I hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SimonNZ said:


> That was a tongue-in-cheek in-joke...right? Please tell me it was.
> 
> ...because if the moderators are now moderating the moderators, then TC really is taking it to the next level.


As a moderator, I have responsibility also not to imply bad language as well as actual language. TC didn't censor my word, I actually put the asterisks myself cuz I personally don't like using language except for humor. Lesson learned though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> And now...
> I just got an email from my niece to say that my eldest sister is in hospital with suspected pneumonia.
> *Those of you who do pray, I should very much appreciate your prayers.* Thank you.


I won't pray, but I will perform a ritual for hopefully a good outcome.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> My mother's dementia is getting worse. She lives independently nearby but I can see the time when phone calls, visits, taking her shopping etc will not be enough. I've been her *legal power of attorney *for four years - but the trouble is, I'm just not very good at financial or legal matters, and the situation in the UK is difficult & changing every year, regarding financial help & the obligations of the local authority.
> 
> It is a constant weight on my mind, and my life at present is tinged by continual uneasiness...
> 
> If any British member on TC has experience of this sort of problem and knows how to tackle the financial provisions or how to get professional help to do so, I would *so* appreciate a private message!


FWIW moral support from a non-Brit. Good luck, I. Power of Attorney is an important tool, protecting the ill from themselves and scavengers. Your mother's financial institution should be able to help with the basics. Law societies may have provisions for help beyond that. Re bureaucratic roadblocks, your Member of Parliament. Jus' sayin'. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> Surely moderators *should* be subject to the TOS, just the same as everybody else?


Yuh'd think so. But I wouldn't object too strongly to them having an occasional wing-out with stronger language. Tis a small perk to pay for their dedication.


----------



## Sonata

Fighting a kidney infection. I feel awful. Off of work this week to recover. My husband has been taking great care of me though.


----------



## Balthazar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!
> RAYMONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/BQBSE
> 
> I'm literally shaking.... I'm going start bawling my eyes out...


I must be gaining psychic powers.

Before clicking on that link I had an overwhelming sensation that it might feature music by Glazunov!


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Fighting a kidney infection. I feel awful. Off of work this week to recover. My husband has been taking great care of me though.


Sorry to hear this. I hope you soon feel a lot better, and that there are no after-effects. Very best wishes.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> My mother's dementia is getting worse. She lives independently nearby but I can see the time when phone calls, visits, taking her shopping etc will not be enough. I've been her legal power of attorney for four years - but the trouble is, I'm just not very good at financial or legal matters, and the situation in the UK is difficult & changing every year, regarding financial help & the obligations of the local authority.
> 
> It is a constant weight on my mind, and my life at present is tinged by continual uneasiness...
> 
> If any British member on TC has experience of this sort of problem and knows how to tackle the financial provisions or how to get professional help to do so, I would *so* appreciate a private message!


You've got mail.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> You've got mail.


And very helpful mail it is too! Thanks, Friend. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> And very helpful mail it is too! Thanks, Friend. :tiphat:


You're very welcome.


----------



## Antiquarian

Ingélou said:


> And now... I should very much appreciate your prayers. Thank you.


You, and your situation, are in my prayers. I hope for a very positive resolution, God willing.


----------



## aleazk

This coming saturday I will be travelling to Buenos Aires to see Beat Furrer conducting his Piano Concerto at the Teatro Colón. I'm utterly thrilled.

Also, I'm preparing a talk on LQG (Loop Quantum Gravity), which I will give in my university in one or two weeks. I'm also very thrilled with this; if it goes well, it could be a turning point for me (possibly, a top researcher on the field is going to be in the audience). The topic is tremendously hard, I'm using absolutely everything I know from pure mathematics to mathematical physics... and it seems I will need even more! (I could give the talk at the usual non-rigorous, theoretical physicist level, but my field is mathematical physics, so I prefer absolute mathematical rigor).

All of these activities are helping me to overcome the recent death of my father, which I mentioned before.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> And now...
> I just got an email from my niece to say that my eldest sister is in hospital with suspected pneumonia.
> Those of you who do pray, I should very much appreciate your prayers. Thank you.


Yes, hoping that your sister is now improving
bw


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> My mother's dementia is getting worse. She lives independently nearby but I can see the time when phone calls, visits, taking her shopping etc will not be enough. I've been her legal power of attorney for four years - but the trouble is, I'm just not very good at financial or legal matters, and the situation in the UK is difficult & changing every year, regarding financial help & the obligations of the local authority.
> 
> It is a constant weight on my mind, and my life at present is tinged by continual uneasiness...
> 
> If any British member on TC has experience of this sort of problem and knows how to tackle the financial provisions or how to get professional help to do so, I would *so* appreciate a private message!


I'm very sorry to hear this Ingélou. 
The Alzheimer's Society may be a good resource if you have not already contacted them.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

If you don't mind me posting something happier on this thread -- ComposerOfAvantGarde is back! :')


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> If you don't mind me posting something happier on this thread -- ComposerOfAvantGarde is back! :')


After spending two hours watching Jenna Marbles on YouTube, I suppose you could say that I AM back!


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> And now...
> I just got an email from my niece to say that my eldest sister is in hospital with suspected pneumonia.
> Those of you who do pray, I should very much appreciate your prayers. Thank you.


Just to tell you that Jan, my sister, is home from hospital now because she can rest up at home on the antibiotics as well as she could in hospital. She still feels very unwell & tired, but I am hoping that she has turned the corner.

Thank you for all your prayers and/or good wishes, you lovely TC members. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Just to tell you that Jan, my sister, is home from hospital now because she can rest up at home on the antibiotics as well as she could in hospital. She still feels very unwell & tired, but I am hoping that she has turned the corner.
> 
> Thank you for all your prayers and/or good wishes, you lovely TC members. :tiphat:


My best wishes to you both.


----------



## clavichorder

I went to hear Nielsen's 4th live last night(along with Til Eulenspiegel and Bruch Violin Concerto 1). Nielsen has been one of my top favorite composers for only a short while, taking my attention by storm last summer. So this was a real treat, and the conductor and orchestra NAILED it. Til Eulenspiegel was also the best I'd ever heard it live. 

Some life news: I have a christmas season job coming up, just over minimum wage. I'm excited that I finally get to work. I'm working at a plant nursery, organizing, selling, and helping to load christmas trees.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Just to tell you that Jan, my sister, is home from hospital now because she can rest up at home on the antibiotics as well as she could in hospital. She still feels very unwell & tired, but I am hoping that she has turned the corner.
> 
> Thank you for all your prayers and/or good wishes, you lovely TC members. :tiphat:


Very glad to hear that she is out of hospital and getting better.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> This coming saturday I will be travelling to Buenos Aires to see Beat Furrer conducting his Piano Concerto at the Teatro Colón. I'm utterly thrilled.


In the beautiful city of Buenos Aires now! The concert is in two hours. Pictures later!


----------



## Vaneyes

Returning to my car after mall shopping yesterday, I noticed what looked like a ticket on the windshield, tucked under a wiper blade.

NOTICE OF VIOLATION: Car parked on yellow line.

Yes, one of my car's tires was parked on a yellow line which bordered my free mall parking spot. So what?
Of course there was no monetary punishment coupled with this "ticket". It was simply a "heads-up" to park better. A lady nearby got one, too. She laughed, "Is this all they have to do."

I called mall security this morning. The commander was apologetic, saying he'd talk to the officer.


----------



## Cosmos

For class I had to go to a CSO concert, which I will also have to write a review for. I don't know where Riccardo Muti is right now, but for this concert the conductor was Edo de Waart. I went with two friends, and we sat in the terrace section, which rings around the stage. We got to look down at the musicians, and got a clear view of their sheet music [always fun to see, for me at least]. Also, the music was LOUD because of our proximity. The program:

Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks: Even though I'm not a fan of this poem, compared to other Strauss masterpieces, it was a lot of fun to hear live. Plus the work was jazzy and the players were on point.

Mozart - Violin Concerto no. 5, "Turkish": The soloist was Augustin Hadelich, who I had not heard of before, and he played wonderfully. But, to make a long and complicated opinion short, I don't care for listening to Mozart in large concert spaces. The last movement was a lot of fun at least.

Encore - Then Hadelich came back on stage for an encore. Since I don't go to concerts often, I didn't expect the soloist to return for an encore if their work was in the middle of the program. He played Paganini's 5th Caprice with all the fireworks that the work deserves.

Adams - Harmonielehre: My friend and I giggled through intermission because she wanted a class of wine so we nearly chugged down a glass each within the 10 minutes left before the last piece began. We are classy individuals. Anyway, this was the work I was most excited to hear live, especially because it was the first time I'd ever been to a concert where they played music by a contemporary composer/music written within the past few decades. The music was epic, especially since the large orchestra nearly destroyed my ear drums. And listening to Adams' typical brilliance with color live was almost magical. My friends and I agreed that this was the highlight of the program


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Graduated from my six years of secondary education yesterday and now I'm looking for a job in market research for over the summer..............


----------



## SarahNorthman

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Graduated from my six years of secondary education yesterday and now I'm looking for a job in market research for over the summer..............


Congratulations! And I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh god. Someone please stop me. I cant stop watching John Oliver. He's magical, and my life will never be the same now that he's invaded it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cosmos said:


> For class I had to go to a CSO concert, which I will also have to write a review for. I don't know where Riccardo Muti is right now, but *for this concert the conductor was Edo de Waart....* *Adams - Harmonielehre*: My friend and I giggled through intermission because she wanted a class of wine so we nearly chugged down a glass each within the 10 minutes left before the last piece began. We are classy individuals. Anyway, this was the work I was most excited to hear live, especially because it was the first time I'd ever been to a concert where they played music by a contemporary composer/music written within the past few decades. The music was epic, especially since the large orchestra nearly destroyed my ear drums. And listening to Adams' typical brilliance with color live was almost magical. My friends and I agreed that this was the highlight of the program


de Waart/SFS were instrumental for this composer's career.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh god. Someone please stop me. I cant stop watching John Oliver. He's magical, and my life will never be the same now that he's invaded it.


John Oliver is just the greatest. Do you know of Michael Moore? Similar type issues you'd see in Last Week Tonight but fleshed out into documentaries.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

THE BOOKS I ORDERED ARE FINALLY HERE!! ;w;


----------



## DeepR

Dr Johnson said:


> Women can smell desperation at a thousand paces.


Indeed, they can sniff it out like a dog. 
The first time women started noticing me is when I lost that whole air of desperation and my girlfriend was with me, LOL.
And today that's still the case. I'm alone, they don't see me. I'm with GF and they start looking. Depraved creatures.


----------



## Sonata

Ingélou said:


> Just to tell you that Jan, my sister, is home from hospital now because she can rest up at home on the antibiotics as well as she could in hospital. She still feels very unwell & tired, but I am hoping that she has turned the corner.
> 
> Thank you for all your prayers and/or good wishes, you lovely TC members. :tiphat:


So glad to hear she's improving! I myself have recovered from my illness and have been back to work


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Great news, Sonata! :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Thank you! My husband took very good care of me, and my three year old daughter gave me plenty of comforting snuggles!


----------



## Pugg

I am doubting about going to the cinema later. 
Lulu; Live from the Met, is on tonight and I have no energy whatsoever to even thinking about going.
Only 20 seats sold (from the 150) .


----------



## senza sordino

I am moving next week-end. I finally sold my apartment, it's in an old building. It was on the market for six months, surprising for where I live. And I haven't bought another yet. So in the meantime I will stay with a friend, basically couch surf. Not ideal. But it'll be only for a month of two, three at the most. 

I saw a nice place to buy yesterday, I really like it. Great location, nice price, nice size, the view is trees and a small park. But it's not the top floor, people live above and it's a wood frame condo. But it is a newer building, you can't hear out. I'm not sure how well insulated the place is within the building. At my price range in this ridiculous housing market, I might have to compromise on this.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently wondering how you get through these incredibly dry pieces of reading material without quitting half way through. This includes comprehending whatever I am reading.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently wondering how you get through these incredibly dry pieces of reading material without quitting half way through. This includes comprehending whatever I am reading.


Pacific isn't "dry", fyi!  Hardly can it be dry with such colourful illustrations and dynamic character designs. I could stare at the artwork for ages.

















"I think about food like, all day everyday. It's a thing."

Edit: Whoops, forgot to post what the books actually looked like.








Volumes one and two, respectively. Penny for scale.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Pacific isn't "dry", fyi!  Hardly can it be dry with such colourful illustrations and dynamic character designs. I could stare at the artwork for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think about food like, all day everyday. It's a thing."
> 
> Edit: Whoops, forgot to post what the books actually looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volumes one and two, respectively. Penny for scale.


The artwork is very lovely and I would definitely check it out if it were not for the scary amounts of studying I am doing for studying.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently wondering how you get through these incredibly dry pieces of reading material without quitting half way through. This includes comprehending whatever I am reading.


What are you reading?

What I do (or rather *did*) is split it into chunks with a cup of coffee or some other break at the end. Then, as you go, write down a single sentence of your own to sum up each page, or, if it's your book, underline in pencil or add a comment in the margin. At the end of a portion, see if you can sum up the summary, preferably using a coloured crayon! Background material or biography (of a lighter sort) can help make the text more palatable too.

Sometimes it just is a bore. I remember thinking to myself that one of the rewards of graduating would be that I never had to read Byron's *Don Juan* again. This poem is witty & engaging at the start, or in excerpts, but ploughing through canto after canto of smirking sniderie is incredibly wearisome. Sorry if it's one of your favourites! :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

I don't have a house!
I don't want a house!
I don't want to maintain a house!

I live in a condo, by choice, and I have my plate heaped to overflowing with chores-cleaning, laundry, cooking, auto maintenance, home upkeep, etc.-and I am often frustrated by how little time I have to enjoy the pleasures of life, but I manage to achieve balance as best as I am able. I realize that living entails chores, but I do not want _more chores_! I want _more living_!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Was in competition today. I dressed up in nice dress so I could play a 3 minute piece for a panel of judges, and that was it :lol:. Results come quite a bit later from now. I played a fun piece, so I hope I'm finalist. Finalists go to a special celebration thing in March in my hometown and perform again for an audience who votes on the coolest performer. Let's hope my cool points add up, lol!


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I don't have a house!
> I don't want a house!
> I don't want to maintain a house!
> 
> I live in a condo, by choice, and I have my plate heaped to overflowing with chores-cleaning, laundry, cooking, auto maintenance, home upkeep, etc.-and I am often frustrated by how little time I have to enjoy the pleasures of life, but I manage to achieve balance as best as I am able. I realize that living entails chores, but I do not want _more chores_! I want _more living_!


"I feel your pain."


----------



## poedan

Learning French in France, trying the local foods, travelling alot and meeting new people around here


----------



## Guest

I bought a new car today--a 2016 Honda Accord 6cyl Touring Edition--wow! It drives so smoothly, has tons of power, and every conceivable technological innovation. I previously owned a 2013 VW TDI, which I liked, but the whole diesel scandal left a bad taste in my mouth, as well as a car I couldn't sell or trade! Fortunately, a local VW dealer offered a buyback program, so I took advantage of it. This Honda is superior in every way except for gas mileage.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> What are you reading?
> 
> What I do (or rather *did*) is split it into chunks with a cup of coffee or some other break at the end. Then, as you go, write down a single sentence of your own to sum up each page, or, if it's your book, underline in pencil or add a comment in the margin. At the end of a portion, see if you can sum up the summary, preferably using a coloured crayon! Background material or biography (of a lighter sort) can help make the text more palatable too.
> 
> Sometimes it just is a bore. I remember thinking to myself that one of the rewards of graduating would be that I never had to read Byron's *Don Juan* again. This poem is witty & engaging at the start, or in excerpts, but ploughing through canto after canto of smirking sniderie is incredibly wearisome. Sorry if it's one of your favourites! :lol:


That is a fantastic suggestion! I will have to do that from now on! I suppose I should not say the material is dry, I suppose I have long since mentally checked out of this class. I cant believe I would refer to Lear as dry material. I do love Shakespeare quite a lot. I suppose I am just not mentally here anymore. But I am keeping your suggestions in mind! Thank you!


----------



## SarahNorthman

OKAY EVERYONE! OKAY. I JUST NEED TO LEAVE THIS HERE. I cant even. This made my night so much better.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought a new car today--a 2016 Honda Accord 6cyl Touring Edition--wow! It drives so smoothly, has tons of power, and every conceivable technological innovation. I previously owned a 2013 VW TDI, which I liked, but the whole diesel scandal left a bad taste in my mouth, as well as a car I couldn't sell or trade! Fortunately, a local VW dealer offered a buyback program, so I took advantage of it. This Honda is superior in every way except for gas mileage....


Very good play, K.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

brotagonist said:


> I don't have a house!
> I don't want a house!
> I don't want to maintain a house!
> 
> I live in a condo, by choice, and I have my plate heaped to overflowing with chores-cleaning, laundry, cooking, auto maintenance, home upkeep, etc.-and I am often frustrated by how little time I have to enjoy the pleasures of life, but I manage to achieve balance as best as I am able. I realize that living entails chores, but I do not want _more chores_! I want _more living_!


I've told my parents not to expect me to ever move out of their house.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just had a concert of compositions by the graduating year 12 music students from my high school this year. I performed in a number of pieces playing guitar (and ukulele in one of them), and I also performed with my friends a little song I wrote called The Sand Timer. It's written for female voice (singing sprechstimme), classical guitar, two cellos, harpsichord and conductor (who also does a bit of body percussion and speaking at times). It's the hardest thing I've ever conducted...wow, conductors have to be so alert trying to keep everything together at all times, doing cues on off beats and halfway through bars, shaping the phrases, always thinking ahead and always checking that things are sounding just right, being aware of my entire body and facial expression, PLUS all the extra noises I put in the score for myself to do. I would love to conduct professionally, but this is insane!


----------



## Guest

Last Thursday I had to put my beloved cat, Boppo, and most faithful and loving companion of 15 years to sleep. He simply got old and suffered renal failure or near-failure. He was drinking inordinate amounts of water but was dehydrating. Fully grown, he was 12 lbs and, within a matter of a few weeks was down to 6 lbs and had a heart murmur. I took him to the vet who implied that I should put him down because he had never seen them recover when they get that bad. I asked about possible treatments. He laid out a program that cost over $500 but I said do it. It took two days and although his weight got up to 7.2 lbs and his heart murmur disappeared, he was listless and laid about like a rug. He could get up and eat, drink and would still use his litterbox so I held out hope he might recover sufficiently. But he still drank huge amounts of water and would pee on the floor in front of his litterbox. Cat pee, as you may know, has a very strong ammonia-like odor but this was just water really with no odor at all.

I gave him an IV of fluid that had some nutrients and electrolytes and this stopped the peeing and the need to drink so much but he was just so listless. By that time, I had spent close to $1000 but I knew by then that it was for naught. But I had to be sure. I had to know I had done everything. Now I knew that even if there were other things to try, they wouldn't do any good. The vet said that Boppo had suffered renal failure and, at his age, not much could be done. Unable to bear seeing him laying listlessly on the floor and either now too weak to get up and eat or having no appetite any longer, I knew I had to put him down. He would look up at me and try to meow but he had almost no voice left and would just make these sighing sounds. The look in his eyes seemed to say, "What's happening to me?"

I'm not one of these people who will keep an animal alive no matter how bad a shape it's in because they can't bear to part with him. That's selfish. I did everything I could to keep Boppo alive because I felt I owed him a decent shot at a reasonable recovery but when I saw it was not going to work after 6 days, I knew what I had to do. So I gathered him up and put him in his carrying case and took him to the vet. He meowed a little. "It's alright, sweetie," I said, "this will be the last time." When I got there, I had plenty of time alone with him and I told him how sorry I was that I had to do this but that if his kidneys fail outright he might die in agony and I couldn't bear it. This way would be quick and painless. I told him we were best buddies and always would be, as I had told him many times over the years. I told him that I hoped to see him again somehow but I just didn't know.

The vet and nurse came in with the necessary tools. The vet said, "Well, Boppo, you have quite an owner. I've never seen anyone go to such lengths for their cat. You must have lived a good life with him." He assured me it would be over quickly and that I was doing what was best, that he had seen many animals in his career die needlessly horrible deaths. He said I could wait outside if I wished but I said no. I had promised Boppo I would stay with him to the end. The vet told me about possible nerve reactions as defecating, urinating, huffing spasmodically, etc. He assured me if any of this happened that it was just nerves firing and not that Boppo was still alive and suffering. He said the drug was basically a huge overdose of tranqs and it end very quickly and stop the heart.

He shaved the back of one of Boppo's hind legs saying there was a vein back there where that would be the injection point. Boppo looked up at me like, "What are you guys doing? What's happening here?" But he was so weak, he couldn't offer any resistance at all. "It's alright," I said quietly as I stroked his beautiful, little, black face. I thanked him for everything he gave me for the last 15 years--that I owed him and not the other way around---and that he was never any trouble to me, that I enjoyed spending all the time with him that I could. The doctor inserted the needle and injected the drug and Boppo's greenish-gold eyes clouded and he slowly lowered his head to his paws as though he was simply going to sleep but the eyes never closed. The life had simply gone out of them and I knew he was dead which was a heartbreaking moment. The doctor reached over and closed his eyes and explained that they always died with the eyes open and so was perfectly natural. There was no fuss at all. Boppo died about as peacefully as I anyone ever could. I hope I can die as peacefully someday but probably won't.

The doctor and nurse gathered up their materials and said they would leave me alone with him and that I could stay as long as I needed. When they were gone, I buried my face in his little body and wept like I haven't wept in I don't know how many years. Strange how an animal can touch us this way. When my father died back in '09, I didn't shed a tear. It wasn't that I didn't love my father--quite the opposite. And it wasn't that his death didn't sadden me greatly--it certainly did. But I felt no need or urge to cry. Yet, here I was weeping uncontrollably over a cat.

After a while, I came out of the room and a nurse told me that the clinic had a contract with a crematory that would cremate the remains unless I planned to do something else with them. I said that cremation was fine. They said I could pay a small fee and Boppo would be cremated with other departed pets collectively and that I would not get the ashes back or I could pay for a solo cremation where I would get the ashes back. It was fairly expensive and I had already spent a lot of money on him this week but I couldn't just leave his ashes there so I said that I wanted a solo cremation. The vet assured me that this crematory was very good and did a conscientious job and that he had personally witnessed them at work. In fact, I could have taken Boppo's remains there myself and had them cremate him while I witnessed the whole thing. But I opted to have them just come and get him and take him to the crematory.

Then I picked the transport case I brought him in and went home. When I got home, I was carrying the case into the house when I looked down at it. Because I had taken him to the vet several times that last week, they had put a sticker on it so it wouldn't get misplaced. It said, "This carrier belongs to Boppo" and I burst into tears again. When I got inside, I started typing up his obituary to post on my Facebook page and a cat-lover's page I follow. As I was typing it, I began to cry again. When I posted it and read it over, I started crying yet again.

The next day, the crematory returned the ashes in an urn at the clinic who called me and I went down to pick them up. So they sit a on my mantle now. The urn has Boppo's name on it. At work on Friday, I stayed in my office as much as I could. I would log into FB on my phone and read all the condolences and I would tear up. Then on Saturday I was sitting in an internet cafe and between working on my various writing projects and posting on TC and what not, I would log into FB and read yet more condolences--over 330 of them! So I'm sitting there wiping my eyes. "See that, Boppo-kitty?" I thought. "See how many people love you? Didn't I always tell you that--that everyone loves the Boppo-kitty?" I used to kid him about that--how everyone fawned and cooed over him and ignored me even though I took care of him, spoiled him and always made sure he was in the best of health.

So now the house feels very empty and I keep expecting to hear him in another room or see him come strutting into the room to see what I was up to. So I went to an animal shelter and made arrangements to adopt a new cat. This is a female with a beautiful multi-colored coat. There's also a black 4-month-old kitten I want also because she looks like Boppo and black cats have the hardest time getting adopted because people are idiots about black cats.

So I'm setting myself up for another grief cycle but there are so many animals--dogs and cats--that need homes. I love dogs and have had dogs all my life but my yard isn't conducive to a dog so I go with cats instead. I don't see any point to waiting because the longer I wait that's the longer a cat or two goes without a home. So that's what's happening in my life.


----------



## Guest

^^ That was a beautiful but wrenching story. My wife and I have gone through the same awful situation. People who aren't animal lovers have no idea how attached we get or how painful it is to lose a beloved furry friend. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Victor Redseal, I read that post with tears welling up in my eyes. I certainly think you did the right thing. I wish you well on your journey with a new cat! The transitional period from one pet to another I found very hard when my cat was hit by a car last year...after a while, we thought about getting a new cat but sometimes kept putting it off due to the shock of the sudden loss. We did eventually get a new cat, a fairly lazy black cat actually, who is absolutely gorgeous and beautiful and talkative and understands some phrases in English. :lol:

One of the saddest things that your post brings to my mind is actually the whole concept of euthanasia, which is strongly opposed by some and I probably wouldn't be allowed to go on to such topic on Talk Classical, so I'll just leave it at that. The best arguments for it can be derived from your post.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought a new car today--a 2016 Honda Accord 6cyl Touring Edition--wow! It drives so smoothly, has tons of power, and every conceivable technological innovation. I previously owned a 2013 VW TDI, which I liked, but the whole diesel scandal left a bad taste in my mouth, as well as a car I couldn't sell or trade! Fortunately, a local VW dealer offered a buyback program, so I took advantage of it. This Honda is superior in every way except for gas mileage.


We spend all the money on a new hi-fi set, so the new car has to wait until the New Year


----------



## Ingélou

Victor Redseal said:


> Last Thursday I had to put my beloved cat, Boppo, and most faithful and loving companion of 15 years to sleep. ...


This is a wonderful tribute to Boppo, and to all cats & dogs that we love so much and who can become so much part of our lives. You did everything you could to make his life happy & joyful, and everything you could to see if he could be saved. I couldn't read this without tears. I wish you joy of your new arrivals, and completely understand your wish to go on with animals in your life.

(Lovely picture of Boppo! As it happens, we've had four cats, and the black cat we found as a stray was the most loving of all of them.)

Very best wishes.


----------



## Taggart

Victor Redseal said:


> Last Thursday I had to put my beloved cat, Boppo, and most faithful and loving companion of 15 years to sleep. ...


A lovely tribute that brought tears to my eyes. We wish you all the best and joy in your new cat(s). I always feel that the desire for a new pet is the best tribute to the old pet. They can never be replaced but the love and companionship they brought is such that you need another pet. We've had four cats but found our last, a black one, the most friendly and outgoing.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> This coming saturday I will be travelling to Buenos Aires to see Beat Furrer conducting his Piano Concerto at the Teatro Colón. I'm utterly thrilled.
> 
> Also, I'm preparing a talk on LQG (Loop Quantum Gravity), which I will give in my university in one or two weeks. I'm also very thrilled with this; if it goes well, it could be a turning point for me (possibly, a top researcher on the field is going to be in the audience). The topic is tremendously hard, I'm using absolutely everything I know from pure mathematics to mathematical physics... and it seems I will need even more! (I could give the talk at the usual non-rigorous, theoretical physicist level, but my field is mathematical physics, so I prefer absolute mathematical rigor).
> 
> All of these activities are helping me to overcome the recent death of my father, which I mentioned before.


Well, I did both of these activities last week and both were very successful.

The the trip to Buenos Aires was great, it's such a beautifull city (full of tourists! I was in a famous historic coffee shop, which was full of people, and the only languages I was hearing were English, Japanese and German rather than Spanish!)

Finally, the Furrer part of the concert was cancelled at last moment (I don't know why), but they played Stockhausen's Trans which was absolutely great to see live because of the teatrical elements which really worked. I was blown away. They also played Stravinsky's Symphony in Three Movements which was very nice too.

Also, the next day I went the the theatre again to see a chamber concert. They played Brahms' Op.120, No.2 (viola version), which is a piece I love (particularly the second movement and the closing allegro in the final movement).

I also went to see an art collection. They had a Pieter Bruegel... and Gosh! it was really an amazing experience to see that! It was definitely the strong dish of that collection. They also had a Turner, but I was really, really in love with the Bruegel.

Some pictures now:

-El Obelisco









-Teatro Colón

























-Puerto Madero









The Quantum Gravity talk I gave was very successful too. I only had 1.5 hours to explain everything, but my friends told me I gave a pretty good summary of the main problems, motivations and sketch of solutions, that was understood by the audience. Some teachers/researchers asked me very technical and subtle questions but I was able to answer all of them! my friends were pretty impressed with that (one of them told me "it was simply impossible to know where your technical knowledge ends, it simply seemed infinite, you had answers and references for everything" lol, I needed that burst to my ego after all of what I went in the last months).

At the end of the talk, one of the most respected teachers in the faculty, but which can be very rude and has an ego bigger than a skyscraper (everybody are terrified by him), asked me a question which was more related to the philosophy of science (a topic which I read a lot, few physicists do this). I said to him that his question was basic and silly and I told him "you should read Mario Bunge's Treatise on Philosophy in eight volumes, which already solved the basic semantic problems you are asking me forty years ago, before asking me things like that in that rude manner..." Everybody burst into laughs, in part because it was fun and in part because of the shock. Another friend told me "what you did with that eight volumes thing was absolutely epic, you simply destroyed him".

So, the talk was a success in every sense, they know now not only that I know my physics, but that I also have character, lol.


----------



## Blancrocher

aleazk said:


> At the end of the talk, one of the most respected teachers in the faculty, but which can be very rude and has an ego bigger than a skyscraper (everybody are terrified by him), asked me a question which was more related to the philosophy of science (a topic which I read a lot, few physicists do this). I said to him that his question was basic and silly and I told him "you should read Mario Bunge's Treatise on Philosophy in eight volumes, which already solved the basic semantic problems you are asking me forty years ago, before asking me things like that in that rude manner..." Everybody burst into laughs, in part because it was fun and in part because of the shock. Another friend told me "what you did with that eight volumes thing was absolutely epic, you simply destroyed him".


LOL

Next time don't just give us pictures--we need video!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So today, my Ghost Lover came on the radio, _the Seasons_, thanks to my mom turning on the radio. Literally 10 seconds after she turned it on in the kitchen, it was announced on the program. Had a long talk with my mom about the inevitability of *him*, and that she was at his mercy too (lol!). Lots of laughs. But then something happened. So while it's still playing (eeeee!) I'm writing this news:

I got a call some minutes ago while this music was playing throughout the house announcing I was Finalist (one of 10) in this competition I did yesterday... the beautiful music accompanying my happy conversation on the phone...

Don't you wish you had someone that nice in your life?


----------



## PeteW

Victor Redseal said:


> Last Thursday I had to put my beloved cat, Boppo, and most faithful and loving companion of 15 years to sleep. He simply got old and suffered renal failure or near-failure. He was drinking inordinate amounts of water but was dehydrating. Fully grown, he was 12 lbs and, within a matter of a few weeks was down to 6 lbs and had a heart murmur. I took him to the vet who implied that I should put him down because he had never seen them recover when they get that bad. I asked about possible treatments. He laid out a program that cost over $500 but I said do it. It took two days and although his weight got up to 7.2 lbs and his heart murmur disappeared, he was listless and laid about like a rug. He could get up and eat, drink and would still use his litterbox so I held out hope he might recover sufficiently. But he still drank huge amounts of water and would pee on the floor in front of his litterbox. Cat pee, as you may know, has a very strong ammonia-like odor but this was just water really with no odor at all.
> 
> I gave him an IV of fluid that had some nutrients and electrolytes and this stopped the peeing and the need to drink so much but he was just so listless. By that time, I had spent close to $1000 but I knew by then that it was for naught. But I had to be sure. I had to know I had done everything. Now I knew that even if there were other things to try, they wouldn't do any good. The vet said that Boppo had suffered renal failure and, at his age, not much could be done. Unable to bear seeing him laying listlessly on the floor and either now too weak to get up and eat or having no appetite any longer, I knew I had to put him down. He would look up at me and try to meow but he had almost no voice left and would just make these sighing sounds. The look in his eyes seemed to say, "What's happening to me?"
> 
> I'm not one of these people who will keep an animal alive no matter how bad a shape it's in because they can't bear to part with him. That's selfish. I did everything I could to keep Boppo alive because I felt I owed him a decent shot at a reasonable recovery but when I saw it was not going to work after 6 days, I knew what I had to do. So I gathered him up and put him in his carrying case and took him to the vet. He meowed a little. "It's alright, sweetie," I said, "this will be the last time." When I got there, I had plenty of time alone with him and I told him how sorry I was that I had to do this but that if his kidneys fail outright he might die in agony and I couldn't bear it. This way would be quick and painless. I told him we were best buddies and always would be, as I had told him many times over the years. I told him that I hoped to see him again somehow but I just didn't know.
> 
> The vet and nurse came in with the necessary tools. The vet said, "Well, Boppo, you have quite an owner. I've never seen anyone go to such lengths for their cat. You must have lived a good life with him." He assured me it would be over quickly and that I was doing what was best, that he had seen many animals in his career die needlessly horrible deaths. He said I could wait outside if I wished but I said no. I had promised Boppo I would stay with him to the end. The vet told me about possible nerve reactions as defecating, urinating, huffing spasmodically, etc. He assured me if any of this happened that it was just nerves firing and not that Boppo was still alive and suffering. He said the drug was basically a huge overdose of tranqs and it end very quickly and stop the heart.
> 
> He shaved the back of one of Boppo's hind legs saying there was a vein back there where that would be the injection point. Boppo looked up at me like, "What are you guys doing? What's happening here?" But he was so weak, he couldn't offer any resistance at all. "It's alright," I said quietly as I stroked his beautiful, little, black face. I thanked him for everything he gave me for the last 15 years--that I owed him and not the other way around---and that he was never any trouble to me, that I enjoyed spending all the time with him that I could. The doctor inserted the needle and injected the drug and Boppo's greenish-gold eyes clouded and he slowly lowered his head to his paws as though he was simply going to sleep but the eyes never closed. The life had simply gone out of them and I knew he was dead which was a heartbreaking moment. The doctor reached over and closed his eyes and explained that they always died with the eyes open and so was perfectly natural. There was no fuss at all. Boppo died about as peacefully as I anyone ever could. I hope I can die as peacefully someday but probably won't.
> 
> The doctor and nurse gathered up their materials and said they would leave me alone with him and that I could stay as long as I needed. When they were gone, I buried my face in his little body and wept like I haven't wept in I don't know how many years. Strange how an animal can touch us this way. When my father died back in '09, I didn't shed a tear. It wasn't that I didn't love my father--quite the opposite. And it wasn't that his death didn't sadden me greatly--it certainly did. But I felt no need or urge to cry. Yet, here I was weeping uncontrollably over a cat.
> 
> After a while, I came out of the room and a nurse told me that the clinic had a contract with a crematory that would cremate the remains unless I planned to do something else with them. I said that cremation was fine. They said I could pay a small fee and Boppo would be cremated with other departed pets collectively and that I would not get the ashes back or I could pay for a solo cremation where I would get the ashes back. It was fairly expensive and I had already spent a lot of money on him this week but I couldn't just leave his ashes there so I said that I wanted a solo cremation. The vet assured me that this crematory was very good and did a conscientious job and that he had personally witnessed them at work. In fact, I could have taken Boppo's remains there myself and had them cremate him while I witnessed the whole thing. But I opted to have them just come and get him and take him to the crematory.
> 
> Then I picked the transport case I brought him in and went home. When I got home, I was carrying the case into the house when I looked down at it. Because I had taken him to the vet several times that last week, they had put a sticker on it so it wouldn't get misplaced. It said, "This carrier belongs to Boppo" and I burst into tears again. When I got inside, I started typing up his obituary to post on my Facebook page and a cat-lover's page I follow. As I was typing it, I began to cry again. When I posted it and read it over, I started crying yet again.
> 
> The next day, the crematory returned the ashes in an urn at the clinic who called me and I went down to pick them up. So they sit a on my mantle now. The urn has Boppo's name on it. At work on Friday, I stayed in my office as much as I could. I would log into FB on my phone and read all the condolences and I would tear up. Then on Saturday I was sitting in an internet cafe and between working on my various writing projects and posting on TC and what not, I would log into FB and read yet more condolences--over 330 of them! So I'm sitting there wiping my eyes. "See that, Boppo-kitty?" I thought. "See how many people love you? Didn't I always tell you that--that everyone loves the Boppo-kitty?" I used to kid him about that--how everyone fawned and cooed over him and ignored me even though I took care of him, spoiled him and always made sure he was in the best of health.
> 
> So now the house feels very empty and I keep expecting to hear him in another room or see him come strutting into the room to see what I was up to. So I went to an animal shelter and made arrangements to adopt a new cat. This is a female with a beautiful multi-colored coat. There's also a black 4-month-old kitten I want also because she looks like Boppo and black cats have the hardest time getting adopted because people are idiots about black cats.
> 
> So I'm setting myself up for another grief cycle but there are so many animals--dogs and cats--that need homes. I love dogs and have had dogs all my life but my yard isn't conducive to a dog so I go with cats instead. I don't see any point to waiting because the longer I wait that's the longer a cat or two goes without a home. So that's what's happening in my life.


I empathise fully. 
Very sadly I had to have our own very old friend put to sleep last Friday. Alyst was 19 and a half, certainly an elderly lady and we loved her dearly. Seems most likely she had a cancer. The experience with the vet was just as you describe - quick and painless for her but awful for us. We brought her home and my children and I buried her in the garden with a small ceremony - she's right next to her late brother, Mandu. ( my current Avi - I'll change it shortly to include them both I think. Yes it's very quiet round here now - end of an era.


----------



## Pugg

Being annoyed by the plumber, the bad room needs a makeover, but do they have to make _so much horrible noise_?


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Being annoyed by the plumber, the bad room needs a makeover, but do they have to make _so much horrible noise_?


The "bad" room?...careful about what you post on the internet. !


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> The "bad" room?...careful about what you post on the internet. !


Oeps, Bath room , that's how annoyed I am :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

At least you've got hold of the plumber. Mine won't answer the phone.

Update. He rang me back. (My heating is on the blink ).


----------



## Kivimees

Pugg said:


> Being annoyed by the plumber, the bad room needs a makeover, but do they have to make _so much horrible noise_?


But the noise at least gives the impression they are doing something.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Oeps, Bath room , that's how annoyed I am :lol:


Well, things can get rather bad in the bathroom...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> The "bad" room?...careful about what you post on the internet. !


"Come up to my bad room, my dear, and I'll show you my etchings.."


----------



## SarahNorthman

Not bragging or anything, but that new movie In the Heart of the Sea, is my history. My grandfather always told us that we have the "cannibal gene" from my grandma's ancestors. I always thought he was kidding, but nope. One of my ancestors was aboard the whaling ship Essex, and was stranded at sea for upwards of 90 days.....While this movie is about Moby Dick, but it is based on real events so this shall be an interesting movie to see.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, things can get rather bad in the bathroom...


I like your sense of humour :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> At least you've got hold of the plumber. Mine won't answer the phone.
> 
> Update. He rang me back. (My heating is on the blink ).


The plumbers are done already (they didn't like my music).
Now I have the decorator for the tiling.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> At least you've got hold of the plumber. Mine won't answer the phone.
> 
> Update. He rang me back. (My heating is on the blink ).


Our boiler packed in on two consecutive winters. Two consecutive bad winters.

Every time our plumber does our annual servicing, he gets a bottle of whisky. Got to keep that man sweet. (He is a diamond, too).


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Our boiler packed in on two consecutive winters. *Two consecutive bad winters.*
> 
> Every time our plumber does our annual servicing, he gets a bottle of whisky. Got to keep that man sweet. (He is a diamond, too).


Ouch!

I'm hoping to forestall complete breakdown.


----------



## PeteW

dogen said:


> Our boiler packed in on two consecutive winters. Two consecutive bad winters.
> 
> Every time our plumber does our annual servicing, he gets a bottle of whisky. Got to keep that man sweet. (He is a diamond, too).


...or you could argue that if it breaks down every Winter, what's he doing? 
I'm kidding - you're right - they are diamonds!


----------



## Guest

PeteW said:


> ...or you could argue that if it breaks down every Winter, what's he doing?
> I'm kidding - you're right - they are diamonds!


You mean he puts in a timing device to impair the functioning to maintain his single malt supply? Kudos for his forward planning!


----------



## Ingélou

My brother came up to stay with Mum. It's her 95th birthday today, so he took her & John & me out to lunch at our local seaside hotel. We hardly ever eat out, so this was very enjoyable.


----------



## Jos

^^
That is an impressive age, Ingelou. Congrats.
Is she still in good health and selfreliant ?
My mother is just cured from cancer, I hope she is given some years extra. Fingers crossed the dreaded C doesn't come back.


----------



## Jos

dogen said:


> You mean he puts in a timing device to impair the functioning to maintain his single malt supply? Kudos for his forward planning!


Keep the single malt for yourself and forget about the boiler alltogether.......


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks for the congrats, Jos. 
Unfortunately my mother has dementia, but she is otherwise in reasonable health & still able to live independently with support from us - we live only three doors away. Things are getting worse, but it's been slow until recently. 
However, despite her confusion, she had a really good day today & seemed more cheerful. Cards from all six of her children got here in time! 

Great that your mother's cancer seems to be cured: I hope too that she has years extra, and enjoys them.


----------



## Cosmos

I've found out a lot, this week alone, about problems in my family. One of my cousins was an alcoholic, but he started getting help and hadn't drunk in over a year. But he's started drinking again. I didn't see him at Thanksgiving because he spent it with his girlfriend, I'm sure she was trying to help him? Idk I guess it's good that he didn't come this year because there's always a bunch of booze at our family parties and the last thing he needs is more temptation.

Then I found out that my aunt has breast cancer. Earlier this month we found out, but back then the doctors thought it wasn't severe and they just had to remove a ductal tumor, but more recently they realized it actually is worse, so she needs to have a mastectomy. I just really hope that this is all there is to it.

The worst is that one of my uncles is dying after having strokes earlier this week. 

It's just really hard right now and I feel like maybe i shouldn't be posting such personal stuff here but yeah


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear - it does sound sad. 
Sympathy & best wishes - hope the situations can be improved, and that you can cope with all the worry.


----------



## Taggart

You have our sympathy and our prayers.

TC is a great place because you can tell people your problems and your worries and get, if not help or advice, at least sympathy and support. Many of us have been in similar places and realise how important it can be simply to talk about the difficulties in your life.


----------



## PeteW

Jos said:


> Keep the single malt for yourself and forget about the boiler alltogether.......


Yes! But then, No - high risk strategy.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> My brother came up to stay with Mum. It's her 95th birthday today, so he took her & John & me out to lunch at our local seaside hotel. We hardly ever eat out, so this was very enjoyable.


Sounds great! Birthday congratulations to your mum.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am a lady darn-it.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Just been to AFA SG 2015. Thanks, everyone. It was great fun. I'd upload the billion pictures (mostly of the cosplayers) I took at the con someday but I'm kinda tired out now. xD


----------



## brotagonist

I think my laptop died this morning. It is just the hard drive, but I don't think it is worth replacing on a 9-year old computer I have had for about 6 years (purchased used for $400). I like having the laptop for travelling, but it never got a whole lot of use. Still, I'd kind of like to have something portable, but I'm just not sure what: another laptop, a tablet? A tablet might even get more use, not just while travelling, but even here in the city.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^Mrs Vox has a Kindle Fire which she takes everywhere. It's good, but I like my much heavier and bulkier HP mini netbook for email and posting online. Having a proper keyboard is such a boon. It's nearly 6 years old now, and I replaced the Windows 7 OS with Xubuntu to speed it up (works a treat). When the time comes to replace it, I will have the same dilemma as you, Brotagonist.


----------



## Sloe

The first snow have fell here so it is white outside. It is raining and above freezing point so I guess it will melt away soon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Sloe said:


> The first snow have fell here so it is white outside. It is raining and above freezing point so I guess it will melt away soon.


I'm so jealous! I have been wanting snow so badly!


----------



## Sloe

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm so jealous! I have been wanting snow so badly!


I hate snow. Most of it have gone anyway now. It have stoped raining and now just wet everywhere.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well anytime you get it please try and send it my way! We never get any.


----------



## clavichorder

Work is going okay. I've interacted with many customers, and lifted and hauled around many trees, tied them up for display. The hard part that I've yet to master is tying them to cars, so I haven't done any of that yet, my boss assuring me that there is plenty else to do. I guess that's where the tips are, and I'm frustrated that I'm the only one who seems incapable of doing that mostly for reasons pertaining to old angst about being the last kid in the room to finish his test. I'm far from stupid, but I've never been able to do certain things very quickly and it really makes me feel stupid sometimes, so this is one of the hardest parts of the job I've yet confronted, my personal demons of insecurity regarding some mental capacities I have or don't have. 

So, essentially I'm happy to be in a place where I am fighting those insecurities, even though it is difficult. I don't care about not getting tips in the least. And I'm getting in good shape, though I feel very beaten up at the moment after three consecutive 8:45 to 5:00 shifts and one more tomorrow.

When I get home, I usually am immediately on the computer listening to music and dabbling in social media. I still have the independent studies class with literature, so I need to get to reading again. Internet really is the bane of my existence, having limited ability to control myself when it comes to it's use. I feel better already that I work outside and can't access it for long periods of time. 

If I get in for more long term work at this plant nursery or somewhere else, I hope to work for a little bit so I can save up money for a long term immersion trip abroad, where I can learn Spanish.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I believe my home has now had a real mouse infestation. They're not wandering all over the house or anything, and haven't even reached the kitchen, but they basically took over the attic. In the war for a free attic, 7 mice have now lost their lives in the cause. How many more must fall?


----------



## Blancrocher

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I believe my home has now had a real mouse infestation. They're not wandering all over the house or anything, and haven't even reached the kitchen, but they basically took over the attic. In the war for a free attic, 7 mice have now lost their lives in the cause. How many more must fall?


I've felt your pain. If it makes you feel any better, the fact that you have mice means that at least you don't have rats!


----------



## Morimur

Had bear meat. Didn't like it. I am not really a meat person anyway.


----------



## GreenMamba

Morimur said:


> Had bear meat. Didn't like it.


I wonder whether this feeling would be reciprocated.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> I think my laptop died this morning. It is just the hard drive, but I don't think it is worth replacing on a 9-year old computer I have had for about 6 years (purchased used for $400). I like having the laptop for travelling, but it never got a whole lot of use. Still, I'd kind of like to have something portable, but I'm just not sure what: another laptop, a tablet? A tablet might even get more use, not just while travelling, but even here in the city.


My laptop isn't dead after all. I read the error message when it was booting and failing. It said there was an unattached inode and to run fsck (file system check). There were loads of errors and I didn't have a clue, so I just kept telling the program to fix them by default. Judging by some similar experiences recounted elsewhere on the web, I must have turned the computer off while it was upgrading the system. This fixed it. I wasn't looking forward to spending another $400 for a portable computer I only use a few times a year when travelling, but there sure are some mighty cool new devices on the market that I'd love to have :lol: They will have to wait until the laptop really is broken.


----------



## brotagonist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I believe my home has now had a real mouse infestation. They're not wandering all over the house or anything, and haven't even reached the kitchen, but they basically took over the attic.


Mice don't fly :lol: If they're in the attic, they got up there somehow-through a wall or through the other levels of the house.


----------



## science

Met Scratchgolf last night. We had some phenomenal whiskies, he gave me a wonderful cigar, and we listened to some great music in his lair. It was my first real-life TC-er, and he is a great guy.


----------



## PeteW

Jazz Nite tonite at Xaverian college, Manchester. 
My son on trombone. 
(Proud dad)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Guys guys guys.

Go send a friend request to LHB.

So far, I'm his only friend, which doesn't make sense. He likes modern music, he has a cute avatar, and he plays video games.

In other words, he's way too cool to not have more friends.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

SeptimalTritone said:


> Guys guys guys.
> 
> Go send a friend request to LHB.
> 
> So far, I'm his only friend, which doesn't make sense. He likes modern music, he has a cute avatar, and he plays video games.
> 
> In other words, he's way too cool to not have more friends.


I thought people knew how to make friends by themselves.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

So, lately I've been starting to watch OFF playthroughs. The four elements in this game's universe are smoke, metal, meat, and plastic. Bizarre huh? I wonder how Avatar: The Last Airbender (smokebender?!) would work out in this game.


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Guys guys guys.
> 
> Go send a friend request to LHB.
> 
> So far, I'm his only friend, which doesn't make sense. He likes modern music, he has a cute avatar, and he plays video games.
> 
> In other words, he's way too cool to not have more friends.


I will not be harangued, and beside, I need friends myself (like a hole in the head).


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Met Scratchgolf last night. We had some phenomenal whiskies, he gave me a wonderful cigar, and we listened to some great music in his lair. It was my first real-life TC-er, and he is a great guy.


'Nother bromance a-brewin', I fear.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Had bear meat. Didn't like it. I am not really a meat person anyway.


'Roo steak next.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I believe my home has now had a real mouse infestation. They're not wandering all over the house or anything, and haven't even reached the kitchen, but they basically took over the attic. In the war for a free attic, 7 mice have now lost their lives in the cause. How many more must fall?


"Who yuh gonna call?"


----------



## brotagonist

I found a CD/DVD shelf in the alley. It is really cheap, with base, shelves and sides of black particle board and a cardboard back. Still, it looks like it's almost brand new. Up against a wall, it could be taken for wood.

I decided to give it a try, so I put it into the dining room. I put my popular music (rock, mostly, plus a couple of folk and country) on the shelf, leaving the classical, jazz and ethnic art music in the living room. Every last one fit, but there is no room for even one more (I'm not buying this genre lately), unless I pile them on top. If I ever have the money and if it is structurally safe to do so, I would like to take down the wall separating the dining room from the gymnasium. I have my bookshelf stereo system in the dining room and I think the rock music goes better in the gym than in the living room. I have now freed a good ¾ metre of shelf in the living room for more classical, before I have to start doubling up the shelves. Under no circumstances will I have a hodgepodge of different shelving units in a room: I like things to look nice


----------



## clavichorder

I am now in a place to be thinking more realistically of the following, and screw it all that holds me back.

I have some good friends in Seattle, but it's not a strong enough social circle to be any barrier at all to me moving somewhere else and starting a new chapter. Why don't I do that come 2016? I conveniently have a seasonal job with christmas trees; some income and experiences to fuel my confidence in such a venture. I'm frustrated that I'm 23 and have made nothing approaching a bold move yet, and the truth is it's very possible to regain momentum, so I'm voicing my concerns here. I want to go abroad to learn Spanish, but I feel a need to work and save money, learn about independent living, prior to doing that. Therefore, I'm going to devote the first half of 2016 to moving somewhere else in America and working a job, preferably one that involves some time outdoors and physical labor. Maybe Des Moines is an option, since I have relatives(and heaping quantities of nostalgia). Perhaps in the 2nd half of 2016, or maybe come late Spring even, I can hope to study in Spain or Latin America.


----------



## clavichorder

And on second thought, which was really first thought, get me out of here! I just have to work till late December, maybe I can go study in Spain this winter and spring.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> And on second thought, which was really first thought, get me out of here! I just have to work till late December, maybe I can go study in Spain this winter and spring.


ha ha "Get me out of here, I'm a celebrity."

I liked your first thought better, earning money outdoors before going to Spain. Consider moving to South Florida and maybe working on a golf course maintenance crew. There's bound to be a few Hispanics employed as such. Learn some of the language before tripping to Spain, and essentially getting paid for it. "Ole!"


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> ha ha "Get me out of here, I'm a celebrity."
> 
> I liked your first thought better, earning money outdoors before going to Spain. Consider moving to South Florida and maybe working on a golf course maintenance crew. There's bound to be a few Hispanics employed as such. Learn some of the language before tripping to Spain, and essentially getting paid for it. "Ole!"


Good to hear different perspectives(especially those that bring me back to whatever was the best thought). I need to get a really focused idea so I can actually do something at all.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay, so I am making green chili stew, it smells waaay better than it looks. But seriously green chili stew is fantastic.


----------



## EricABQ

Saw the news that Scott Weiland died at the age of 48. He joins a too long list of '90s frontmen that died to0 young (Wood, Cobain, Hoon, Stayley, etc.)

I believe the official cause of death will be listed as "being Scott Weiland for 48 years."


----------



## Guest

SeptimalTritone said:


> Guys guys guys.
> 
> Go send a friend request to LHB.
> 
> So far, I'm his only friend, which doesn't make sense. He likes modern music, he has a cute avatar, and he plays video games.
> 
> In other words, he's way too cool to not have more friends.


Right, I have. But if he turns out to be a ****, I'll blame you.

Occupation: mental ward patient.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Lukecash12

I've had something heaving in my chest for a little while now...






You see, just the night before last my grandfather Richard passed away. He was 93, but with the people you're most intimate with it makes zero difference. I don't know how much will to live I'd have beyond even my own generation.

I'm losing people by the bunches. He passed just days after his stepdaughter, Wendy (that woman was a real marvel and the apple of his eye), and I think that it compounded on all of his other health problems to push him over the edge. His wife Janet may only live a few months after this; that's the trend in my family and many others, at least. As I get older more and more of my people are going to pack their bags and leave. Can I have meaningful relationships with other people? Sure. But those aren't *my* people. My people are "gone and going", and however I feel physically has nothing to do with me feeling more and more "gone and going" as it happens.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have rediscovered my love for Enya. I cant believe I stopped listening to her for so long! How could I?!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know you all probably tire from "Flutey's zany Ghost Lover encounters" but I'll just have to keep on doing them until they KEEP. STOPPING.

I had to make a very serious decision a few days ago about a gig. I had to decline it. I was offered to play in a fund raiser, but it just didn't feel right. Would I have to make my contribution in that particular way? I took up separate gig instead, which I felt more comfortable doing as a classical musician. Because of this, I had a free night last night instead of a dress rehearsal (for a concert that would have been tonight, this Saturday evening). Because I had a free night last night, I decided hey, there's a concert at my ex-university which my friends had previously begged me to go to but wasn't sure if I could go due to this fundraiser gig. And because I decided to go to this concert, and do what my heart was telling me, my Ghost Lover was on the radio the moment I turned on my car to leave my home, featuring the piece that's been on my mind alllll Fall and Winter. "YES!" I shouted inside the car.

I have no regrets now.

Oh, and that concert was good too.  Tchaikovsky Nutcracker selections with David Lang's Match Girl Passion, contrasting stories of the holidays. FYI, the university concert and the fundraiser dress rehearsal were not at the same hours, so I wouldn't have been listening to the radio at the same time.


----------



## brotagonist

I have spent a few hours yesterday and today performing digital housecleaning: evaluating sites where I have accounts, deleting posts, deleting accounts, etc.

Digital downsizing became possible when I recently discovered that Google Chrome has digital rights features unavailable in Mozilla Firefox that allow me to access copyrighted materials available to me online through the public library. Today, I put it to the test and I am finally able to view movies from Hoopla, read ebooks and listen to audiobooks on Overdrive, etc. Curiously, I have always been able to use these online resources for music streaming.

I had feared that I might be forced into the corporate web, but this is light at the end of a long, dark tunnel. The net has finally caught up to Linux, a free and open alternative to the ubiquitous Microsoft and Apple operating systems.


----------



## Guest

I adopted two new cats I call The Patent Leather Kids.

This is Cannonball who has a white fringe on his chest:

















And this is Coltrane who is solid black:

















I call them Ball n Trane for short. They are brothers about 6 mos old. Eating me out of house and home. The Humane Society rep was thrilled I was willing to take both. She didn't want to split them up but would have if necessary. I couldn't split them up--softie that I am. Besides, when I'm away, they have each other for company. Poor Boppo never had a companion. Ball just looked in on me to see what I was doing.

Well, gotta run.


----------



## PeteW

Victor Redseal said:


> I adopted two new cats I call The Patent Leather Kids.
> 
> This is Cannonball who has a white fringe on his chest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Coltrane who is solid black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call them Ball n Trane for short. They are brothers about 6 mos old. Eating me out of house and home. The Humane Society rep was thrilled I was willing to take both. She didn't want to split them up but would have if necessary. I couldn't split them up--softie that I am. Besides, when I'm away, they have each other for company. Poor Boppo never had a companion. Ball just looked in on me to see what I was doing.
> 
> Well, gotta run.


They're great!
They're going to keep you on your toes for many years!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dangit! My run time went up, not down! #disappointed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Get your motor running....


Hi All,
Back in Oz was good trip and had great time. Was in Paris 4 days after incident but was all good, Parisians are amazingly stoic.

Only tricky bit was managing to survive getting around French truck on one way Alpine road with a bit of dress squeezing.


----------



## Figleaf

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hi All,
> Back in Oz was good trip and had great time. Was in Paris 4 days after incident but was all good, Parisians are amazingly stoic.
> 
> Only tricky bit was managing to survive getting around French truck on one way Alpine road with a bit of dress squeezing.
> 
> View attachment 78622


That looks beautiful, where was the picture taken?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Figleaf said:


> That looks beautiful, where was the picture taken?


Thanks Figleaf, from memory I think it was near Saint-Tropez. Many beautiful spots drove thru from Cassis, Toulon, St Raphael, Antibes, Nice, Monaco, Sano Remo and up to Savona before heading inland in Italy.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I love my Grandma Lucy. She is just so amazing, not only is she a great mother, and cook she is also the best grandma in the world! She is so active in the community and is always making things. Some of my most treasured possessions are the things she has made me, and the things she has taught me. I owe my best recipes to her and I still plan on picking her brain for more.  I also owe some of the best moments to her as well. It's funny how it takes getting older to really have a great appreciation of the time you spend with your grandparents. Just recently, we had a second Thanksgiving at her house. A totally New Mexican Thanksgiving. The only traditional things there were the pies! The rest was the best Tamales, posole, red and green chili, homemade tortillas and more. Honestly I think it was better than Thanksgiving itself! Not just because of the food, but because of the company. I don't see my dad's side of the family much, and I know that is partly my fault but I like to think it is getting better as time is going on and that I am seeing them more. 
One of the things I loved about this get-together was telling my grandma and my uncle Ken about the Spanish class I am taking next semester. My grandma assured me that she thinks I will do well in the class, and said "well, we will just have to stop speaking English around you!" I love how proactive this side of my family is. I like how even though my grandma is not like a lot of the Spanish/Mexican grandmas (the stereotypical ones) I always feel a little more in touch with the Spanish part of my heritage (and it's such a huge part of me!) when I go to her house and spend time there. We don't do anything special really, unless we are cooking or sewing (and those moments are always so special) but it is a nice feeling because even though I live here in NM I don't feel very in touch with that part of myself. This visit also made me realize just how much I don't know about them too! It really is shameful, but it makes me want to spend more time around them as well so that we can all know each other better. It's important, who knows how long we will have each other right? 
Just a little bit of how I feel and how much I love my Grandma!


----------



## Figleaf

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks Figleaf, from memory I think it was near Saint-Tropez. Many beautiful spots drove thru from Cassis, Toulon, St Raphael, Antibes, Nice, Monaco, Sano Remo and up to Savona before heading inland in Italy.


Very nice, and no doubt considerably warmer than where I'm about to go, in what is now called Bourgogne-Franche-Comté. I can never understand why even though it's so far south of England, the winter temperatures are lower than here in Hertfordshire!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've had a bit of hearing trouble over the last few weeks, so I haven't been listening to as much music as usual. It has settled a bit in the last week: there's less distortion and I can listen to the human voice singing once more. In a way, it's a relief to have it conformed by audiological tests today: I haven't been imagining it (I slowly began to lose my high frequency hearing, initially in my left ear around 1995, and suddenly went temporarily deaf in my right ear for 10 days in 2000).

So I have an appointment for 'tweaking' my digital hearing aids next week. I've been having some trouble picking up and understanding quiet speech for a few weeks, so I hope it helps. And life would be much less rewarding without being able to enjoy music, too. Isn't life interesting but difficult sometimes?


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks Figleaf, from memory I think it was near Saint-Tropez. Many beautiful spots drove thru from Cassis, Toulon, St Raphael, Antibes, Nice, Monaco, Sano Remo and up to Savona before heading inland in Italy.


Well done, Eddie. Magnificent trip. When in Paris, were you able to journey to Versailles? Re Italy, Florence? :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from a few days on the Cumbrian coast in the nw of England
We had a storm come through on Sat, dropped around 300 mm (12 inches) of rain in 24 hours
Major flooding, powercuts, bridges swept away.
It felt like a war zone, devastation everywhere.
The main roads to access the area were only reopened this morning.
A big disaster for the people who live there.
We saw so many homes flooded, business ruined.


----------



## Vaneyes

We're getting little of this *devastating news* in North America, where shootings and politics rule the day. *Wishing the best for those impacted. *:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Well done, Eddie. Magnificent trip. When in Paris, were you able to journey to Versailles? Re Italy, Florence? :tiphat:


Thanks Vaneyes, did not get to Versailles- would have loved to. 
Stayed in the Opera district which was great and kept mainly to central Paris visited Louvre, boat trip along the Seine etc. Didn't attempted to drive on the wrong side on the road in Paris- picked up car in Marseille, after trip on TGV from Paris. 
In Italy, once got down to Savona drove across to Venice (Mestre), then to Milan for car drop off and flight home. Will do Versailles next time.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> We're getting little of this *devastating news* in North America, where shootings and politics rule the day. *Wishing the best for those impacted. *:tiphat:


Hearing Trump speaking is almost as worst as the UK Tornado's .
In most ways the same devastation


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Hearing Trump speaking is almost as worst as the UK Tornado's .
> In most ways the same devastation


Oh god tell me about it. He's the worst. I am actually scared he will win. If he does, yall can expect me to move to Europe.


----------



## Lukecash12

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh god tell me about it. He's the worst. I am actually scared he will win. If he does, yall can expect me to move to Europe.


Who the hell knows what to really expect? He's been blabbing on and on about putting his hat in the ring since the late 80's. That and he's not always indicated that he would run in the same party, or within a party at all for that matter. For the most part, he's actually made a lot of noise about running as a Democrat over the years, and even financially supported Mrs. Clinton in her last bid.

There is one thing on which I have no doubt: he's not being even remotely honest and he isn't going to be honest. It's pretty nuts when you *laugh at someone* for thirty years and all of a sudden they might be the president.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Lukecash12 said:


> Who the hell knows what to really expect? He's been blabbing on and on about putting his hat in the ring since the late 80's. That and he's not always indicated that he would run in the same party, or within a party at all for that matter. For the most part, he's actually made a lot of noise about running as a Democrat over the years, and even financially supported Mrs. Clinton in her last bid.
> 
> There is one thing on which I have no doubt: he's not being even remotely honest and he isn't going to be honest. It's pretty nuts when you *laugh at someone* for thirty years and all of a sudden they might be the president.


yes he has talked about "putting his hat in the ring" for a long time now, but now his hat IS in the ring, as for running democrat, he's not running that at all. Hes a conservative republican and giving the party an even worse name. Not saying democrats are completely innocent here. But, a lot of his views are so antiquated, and the fact that people agree with the idiocy coming out of his mouth is frightening and really doesn't look good for America. He is a living representation of everything that is wrong with this country, and there is a lot wrong with it. If he makes office the White House is just going to become an even worse breeding ground for bullies. I am not expressing myself very well, and I don't want to get into politics here because really we are not supposed to. But honestly? If he becomes president we as a country are screwed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ah, I love those mornings I wake up to my alarm feeling cozy in my bed, the music running from my alarm, and I'm inclined to fall back to sleep when I hear the word. _The name._

 ! My eyes shot open instantly and I'm perfectly awake for the rest of the day. 

Maybe in the future I will get a custom alarm that either only says his name or his music, and that'll always get me started up in the morning. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

My review of _Répons_ by Pierre Boulez was just published to TC's Articles board. I've never tried to post anything on there on there until now, so this is kind of a nice feeling.

Actually I'm not sure if it's that or the chocolate I just ate, probably a bit of both?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have such intense tooth pain. The kind where you would rather rip out all of your teeth to avoid it in the future. *cries*


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> *My review* of _Répons_ by Pierre Boulez was just published to TC's Articles board. I've never tried to post anything on there on there until now, so this is kind of a nice feeling.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure if it's that or the chocolate I just ate, probably a bit of both?


Good goin', Crud, and let's have more.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lukecash12 said:


> Who the hell knows what to really expect? He's been blabbing on and on about putting his hat in the ring since the late 80's. That and he's not always indicated that he would run in the same party, or within a party at all for that matter. For the most part, he's actually made a lot of noise about running as a Democrat over the years, and even financially supported Mrs. Clinton in her last bid.
> 
> There is one thing on which I have no doubt: he's not being even remotely honest and he isn't going to be honest. It's pretty nuts when you *laugh at someone* for thirty years and all of a sudden they might be the president.


Vancouver Sun editorial spoke on his name adorning two buildings in Canada, Vancouver and Toronto.

http://www.vancouversun.com/opinion...d+adorn+landmark+building/11580880/story.html


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> I have such intense tooth pain. The kind where you would rather rip out all of your teeth to avoid it in the future. *cries*


Well I do sympathise - get to a dentist
as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

nothing interesting


----------



## brotagonist

Today, we didn't even reach 0°, the first time this winter. The roads are sopping wet and the snow is just managing not to melt, but only on the grass. The sun barely came out and it was foggy during much of the day. Still, I've been looking forward to a day to languish in the house and just putter and listen to music and read and nibble. Such days are way too short! After staying in bed until the morning was nearly spent, I had my breakfast and devoted the next few hours to reading the condo bylaws (I'm on the committee for revising them and putting them into everyday English). I also read quite a lot in a law book that I want to finish, since I have another book waiting for me. I also worked my biceps, one of my favourite muscle groups to train, but I didn't want to overdo it, since I'm scared of tearing ligaments and tendons.

I can't say how much music I had on today: it was a lot and little of it was my own CDs. I just wound up with a few pieces, the only ones I didn't listen to in their entirety, by Eric Whitacre and Max Richter. Whitacre's music didn't go over so well—I thought of movie, new age and video game music. Oddly, the best piece, one I permitted to play at greater length, was one for the Proms called Deep Field. It sounded a lot like Tangerine Dream in their Phaedra/Stratosphere phases, just after the eerie early moog albums and their first forays into commercial mass-market music. Then, I tried Max Richter. I had only ever heard his Recomposed Vivaldi, which never succeeded in capturing my attention. Tonight, I gave Sleep and Blue Notebooks a try, staying with the latter a bit longer. It reminded me very strongly of Brian Eno's ambient music and of similar popular instrumental musics that I no longer recall.

I think I'll call it a day, both for listening and lounging. It's time for a bedtime story


----------



## SarahNorthman

PeteW said:


> Well I do sympathise - get to a dentist
> as soon as you possibly can.


I have scheduled an appointment for Tuesday with my dentist.


----------



## Ingélou

Good luck with that. I hope you have a painkiller in the meantime, or that well-tried remedy, dabbing oil of cloves upon the tooth. Very best wishes. xx


----------



## Stirling

Trump is not going to win.

He just feel like he will.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Stirling said:


> Trump is not going to win.
> 
> He just feel like he will.


And I will be leaving the country.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Good luck with that. I hope you have a painkiller in the meantime, or that well-tried remedy, dabbing oil of cloves upon the tooth. Very best wishes. xx


I will have to try that! I think I have a cavity affecting a re-abscessed root canal. In the mean time the only thing that seems to help is ibprouphen pm. It knocks me out but it works. Thats all I care about.


----------



## Pugg

After two whole weeks waiting a 2 set DVD from a seller true Amazon arrived 
I did open the package is there only one disc in the package.
I am furious.

So I did wroth instantly and now they ask if the disk is not between the paper works.
As if I wouldn't noticed that.

*Update*
Refund already so hunting for a new one before Christmas


----------



## PeteW

SarahNorthman said:


> I have scheduled an appointment for Tuesday with my dentist.


Tuesday!?
They should surely see you Monday since you're in pain. 
Or can you get to an emergency dentist today or tomorrow?
Take the ibuprofen regularly 400mg 3 times / day plus paracetamol 1g every 6 hours - will work better if you keep on top of the pain rather than prn use.


----------



## SarahNorthman

PeteW said:


> Tuesday!?
> They should surely see you Monday since you're in pain.
> Or can you get to an emergency dentist today or tomorrow?
> Take the ibuprofen regularly 400mg 3 times / day plus paracetamol 1g every 6 hours - will work better if you keep on top of the pain rather than prn use.


I will have to take your suggestion on that! And I need to take what they have open. I wish they could take me as soon as today, but they are not open on weekends. As long as I can manage the pain I will be okay. Until then wish me luck. I will be avoiding anything sugar between now and getting this problem fixed. Thank you for the meds suggestion! I hope it works for me!


----------



## Blancrocher

PeteW said:


> Take the ibuprofen regularly 400mg 3 times / day plus paracetamol 1g every 6 hours - will work better if you keep on top of the pain rather than prn use.


I am not a medical professional, but this seems like good advice. My impression is that pain medication is seriously under-prescribed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ah, I love those mornings I wake up to my alarm feeling cozy in my bed, the music running from my alarm, and I'm inclined to fall back to sleep when I hear the word. _The name._
> 
> ! My eyes shot open instantly and I'm perfectly awake for the rest of the day.
> 
> Maybe in the future I will get a custom alarm that either only says his name or his music, and that'll always get me started up in the morning. :lol:


Strike 2!! Second day in a row.

I'm such a bundle of strange feelings these days. The more this stuff happens the more my feelings make sense, perhaps. And writing a novel about people with complex feelings isn't remedying my own feelings, but probably aggravating them more. Getting too much into character, I start feeling physically sick even, adrenaline effects. It's all from thinking about dead people and people who don't exist. Can loving dead people and non-existent people count as true love?


----------



## GreenMamba

Pugg said:


> After two whole weeks waiting a 2 set DVD from a seller true Amazon arrived
> I did open the package is there only one disc in the package.
> I am furious.
> 
> So I did wroth instantly and now they ask if the disk is not between the paper works.
> As if I wouldn't noticed that.
> (


In their defense, they probably do have people who overlook items in the packing. "I'll check again...oh, there it is! "


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Guess who watched Hunchback of Notre Dame the other night.

GUESS WHO IS NOW OBSESSED WITH A CREEPY OLD PRIEST


----------



## GreenMamba

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Guess who watched Hunchback of Notre Dame the other night.
> 
> GUESS WHO IS NOW OBSESSED WITH A CREEPY OLD PRIEST


Morimur? some guy?


----------



## Flamme

Finished my spanish lesson course sad because its over, crew was pretty tight...There. Have a hard times sleeping, in last time, lots of bad memories come to haunt me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay, so that baby grand I posted a thread on is going to be mine! Mom all but said yes to getting it. It's 250 dollars to move it but thats nothing for a free piano like that! I'm so excited and happy I could cry!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Morimur? some guy?


Me.

Just look at this magnificent purple snack chip.


----------



## senza sordino

My life has turned upside down. It's self imposed and will go back to normal sometime in the new year. I sold my old apartment, it was on the market for six months. It was a bit difficult to sell. I didn't know when it would sell, and I needed to sell that place to buy a new place. So it sold eventually and I didn't buy a new place. I've moved temporarily to a friend's house. He lives with his girlfriend a few doors away so I have the run of the place to myself. But I can't stay here long. And my commute to work is much longer. 

I am looking for a new place to live. I haven't found anything suitable or good enough yet. It's a challenge here because the housing market is so insane. So expensive. I'm a little bitter about it too. I've a well paying job, and equity from the sale of my previous apartment, but owning a house is simply out of the question. I missed owning a house by maybe 5 to 10 years. I will buy another apartment. But I want something newer, close to transit and big enough, two bedrooms or bed plus den. Minimum 700 sq ft. 

I moved because I want a change, I want something closer to transit because I don't drive, and I want a new building. My previous place was 40 yrs old and showing its age. 

I've viewed about 10 places in the past three weeks, nothing yet. Though a couple were good, but perhaps not quite good enough. 

My temporary digs are like living in a thrift shop. Lots of old stuff everywhere. Thousands of books, two pianos, an old spinning wheel, old tea sets, an accordion, a rubber chicken and the oldest furniture you can imagine. And it's further from work, so my commute is longer. But I can't complain about my situation because I'm living rent free right now. 

And I turned 50 two days before I moved two weeks ago. My girlfriend bought me a pair of B*se noise cancelling headphones. Brilliant and I listen to music on the bus in the dark.


----------



## PeteW

senza sordino said:


> My life has turned upside down. It's self imposed and will go back to normal sometime in the new year. I sold my old apartment, it was on the market for six months. It was a bit difficult to sell. I didn't know when it would sell, and I needed to sell that place to buy a new place. So it sold eventually and I didn't buy a new place. I've moved temporarily to a friend's house. He lives with his girlfriend a few doors away so I have the run of the place to myself. But I can't stay here long. And my commute to work is much longer.
> 
> I am looking for a new place to live. I haven't found anything suitable or good enough yet. It's a challenge here because the housing market is so insane. So expensive. I'm a little bitter about it too. I've a well paying job, and equity from the sale of my previous apartment, but owning a house is simply out of the question. I missed owning a house by maybe 5 to 10 years. I will buy another apartment. But I want something newer, close to transit and big enough, two bedrooms or bed plus den. Minimum 700 sq ft.
> 
> I moved because I want a change, I want something closer to transit because I don't drive, and I want a new building. My previous place was 40 yrs old and showing its age.
> 
> I've viewed about 10 places in the past three weeks, nothing yet. Though a couple were good, but perhaps not quite good enough.
> 
> My temporary digs are like living in a thrift shop. Lots of old stuff everywhere. Thousands of books, two pianos, an old spinning wheel, old tea sets, an accordion, a rubber chicken and the oldest furniture you can imagine. And it's further from work, so my commute is longer. But I can't complain about my situation because I'm living rent free right now.
> 
> And I turned 50 two days before I moved two weeks ago. My girlfriend bought me a pair of B*se noise cancelling headphones. Brilliant and I listen to music on the bus in the dark.


Hello, good to hear from you. 
Hope things do settle down - 2 pianos - nice! (Rubber chicken??)


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay, so that baby grand I posted a thread on is going to be mine! Mom all but said yes to getting it. It's 250 dollars to move it but thats nothing for a free piano like that! I'm so excited and happy I could cry!


Great. Hope the tuning doesn't cost too much either. Enjoy your piano lessons!


----------



## Guest

I'm dealing with a very abusive parent. In my 26 years of teaching, I have never received such a nasty parent letter/email as I did from one parent last week. He is an English professor at our local university, a self-proclaimed expert (the first three _long_ paragraphs were devoted to touting his expertise...), then he went on to basically destroy me because he didn't like the way I graded his daughter's most recent essay. The nicest comment he made was that I was a "clown and not a teacher" and "It's a good thing you are retiring." Plot twist: I did not grade the paper--one of my interns did! My principal is urging him not to "send this email to every educator and administrator that [he] can think of so they will see how [I am] damaging students" as he promises in his email. If he persists, then the school district's attorney will have a little chat with him. I want an apology from him, but I'm not holding my breath. I can't tell you how depressing this has been.

On the other end of the spectrum, the day before his vile email arrived, I received one of the kindest emails from a former student, who is graduating from a prestigious university (Stanford), in which she thanks me for my writing instruction and owes all of her success with essays to my AP Literature class. Then today, while my wife and I were out walking, we ran into one of the assistant principals who said one of our neighbors, whose daughter was in one of my classes three years and is in college now, told him that of all of her teachers, he respected me the most for all the help I gave his daughter in becoming a better writer. (He, too, is a professor at the university.) So, it's been an emotional roller coaster this week!

I have received a few emails/notes/phone calls from parents over the years who thought I graded a little harshly, but none have ever been so personally insulting or questioned my abilities as a teacher. Are people just getting meaner/angrier?


----------



## Guest

No, we've always had that ability!

Sorry about the annoying idiot, but the nice stuff you've had hopefully compensates and confirms you are a great teacher.


----------



## Albert7

Sorry guys but busy in SWTOR, WoW, computer building, classical/jazz/hip-hop, monthly classical meetings/foodie group, and my daughter. I hope to return back more next spring or summer to chat here.

 Feel free to text or PM me if you need something. Thanks and take care.


----------



## clavichorder

Today was my last day of working with Christmas trees. It was an interesting day, with some typical ups and downs and a few things I feel like mentioning. 

When I was on my lunch break, some kids were rolling in a shopping cart and they were singing something. I was kind of out of it, but a few seconds later, I realized that it was Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Some how that was strangely amusing. 

I had some good farewells with different coworkers. The most memorable of which, was with two Mexican guys who have worked there for at least two decades. These guys are really great, always in good spirits, able to do virtually any task on site, and actually rather proud to dabble in a little light Spanish banter with those of us who want to learn. The last thing they asked me was, "which seniorita do you like?" And they were all hushed all of the sudden when they asked that. There are probably 5 surprisingly pretty girls that work at this plant nursery, so I told them which one I liked the most and they acted like they could set me up or something. It was really funny.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> No, we've always had that ability!
> 
> Sorry about the annoying idiot, but the nice stuff you've had hopefully compensates and confirms you are a great teacher.


Thank you. He's the poster boy for this concept:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm dealing with a very abusive parent. In my 26 years of teaching, I have never received such a nasty parent letter/email as I did from one parent last week. He is an English professor at our local university, a self-proclaimed expert (the first three _long_ paragraphs were devoted to touting his expertise...), then he went on to basically destroy me because he didn't like the way I graded his daughter's most recent essay. The nicest comment he made was that I was a "clown and not a teacher" and "It's a good thing you are retiring." Plot twist: I did not grade the paper--one of my interns did! My principal is urging him not to "send this email to every educator and administrator that [he] can think of so they will see how [I am] damaging students" as he promises in his email. If he persists, then the school district's attorney will have a little chat with him. I want an apology from him, but I'm not holding my breath. I can't tell you how depressing this has been.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, the day before his vile email arrived, I received one of the kindest emails from a former student, who is graduating from a prestigious university (Stanford), in which she thanks me for my writing instruction and owes all of her success with essays to my AP Literature class. Then today, while my wife and I were out walking, we ran into one of the assistant principals who said one of our neighbors, whose daughter was in one of my classes three years and is in college now, told him that of all of her teachers, he respected me the most for all the help I gave his daughter in becoming a better writer. (He, too, is a professor at the university.) So, it's been an emotional roller coaster this week!
> 
> I have received a few emails/notes/phone calls from parents over the years who thought I graded a little harshly, but none have ever been so personally insulting or questioned my abilities as a teacher. Are people just getting meaner/angrier?


You've done the right thing, K. In today's namby pamby society, grading is considered insensitive. That idiot professor likely coasted, and his daughter is *entitled* to do the same.


----------



## Avey

Realizing, among other critical matters, with no specific instance or event to point to, that life seems to curve around whatever failure or pain or obstacle or wall you think you can't get past. There is always some new and equally worthy road.

That is, things work out, in some way. Whether that is ultimately comforting or persistently frustrating is a matter of perspective, and for me, time. Time time and some more of it.

It is only a matter of noticing the path, which turned ever so slightly to that (peculiar) direction. This is all a practice of, well, _acknowledging_ reality, really.


----------



## Kivimees

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm dealing with a very abusive parent. In my 26 years of teaching, I have never received such a nasty parent letter/email as I did from one parent last week. He is an English professor at our local university, a self-proclaimed expert (the first three _long_ paragraphs were devoted to touting his expertise...), then he went on to basically destroy me because he didn't like the way I graded his daughter's most recent essay. The nicest comment he made was that I was a "clown and not a teacher" and "It's a good thing you are retiring." Plot twist: I did not grade the paper--one of my interns did! My principal is urging him not to "send this email to every educator and administrator that [he] can think of so they will see how [I am] damaging students" as he promises in his email. If he persists, then the school district's attorney will have a little chat with him. I want an apology from him, but I'm not holding my breath. I can't tell you how depressing this has been.
> 
> I have received a few emails/notes/phone calls from parents over the years who thought I graded a little harshly, but none have ever been so personally insulting or questioned my abilities as a teacher. Are people just getting meaner/angrier?


My personal (and blunt) perspective: academia is a magnet for the insufferable.


----------



## Morimur

Seriously looking into changing career paths. Sitting in front of a computer for interminable amounts of time and dealing with idiot clients has taken its toll on my psyche. Life is is too short to be hate one's job.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Every time I talk to this Glazunov musicologist, something amazing happens. Asked to come to Russia (nope sorry! ), asked to submit something written to a Symposium (which I did!), and now I've been asked to perform a recital in the Netherlands in 2017 where I feature Scriabin and Glazunov. WHAAAAAAAT? I have to think about that! Like, transcriptions? Maybe I play some piano too? I'm not pianist, so I hope you wouldn't mind that, LOL!


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Seriously looking into changing career paths. Sitting in front of a computer for interminable amounts of time and dealing with idiot clients has taken its toll on my psyche. Life is is too short to be hate one's job.


Is anyone else here getting paid to post here?


----------



## Guest

Well, I guess miracles do happen: That obnoxious professor apologized and wants his daughter to remain in my class!


----------



## Kivimees

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, I guess miracles do happen: That obnoxious professor apologized and wants his daughter to remain in my class!


An Ebeneezer Scrooge moment in California? :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Kivimees said:


> An Ebeneezer Scrooge moment in California? :lol:


It could be he realized or was told that his behavior could have legal repercussions--but in any case I'm glad things have been resolved. For his own sake, I hope that in the future he will realize that the best way to blow off steam is to participate in an online audiophile forum.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> An Ebeneezer Scrooge moment in California? :lol:


Pretty much, with a little _It's a Wonderful Life_ thrown in!


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> It could be he realized or was told that his behavior could have legal repercussions--but in any case I'm glad things have been resolved. For his own sake, I hope that in the future he will realize that the best way to blow off steam is to participate in an online audiophile forum.


I told him he needed to be careful in slandering my name. His initial response? "You are powerless to stop me. I will use the contents of this email to prove my points." All that the contents will prove is that he's a deranged ***hole!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I told him he needed to be careful in slandering my name. His initial response? "You are powerless to stop me. I will use the contents of this email to prove my points." All that the contents will prove is that he's a deranged ***hole!


To end this saga, he wrote again to thank me for some essay info I sent him, wish me happy holidays, and to assure me that he hasn't and won't send his original message. My faith in humanity has been partially restored,


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Morimur said:


> Seriously looking into changing career paths. Sitting in front of a computer for interminable amounts of time and dealing with idiot clients has taken its toll on my psyche. Life is is too short to be hate one's job.


I hear you. Just the other day I saw on the website of the German embassy an opening for the job of a gardener. Basically they need someone who can both speak German and shovel snow, cut the grass etc. And the pay for doing that is about 80 percent of what I get for dealing with idiot clients, late shipments, a market in recession and other crap. Heck, if I had some gardening experience I could put on a resume (my aunt's garden does not count), I'd just go ahead and apply!


----------



## Chopiniana93

Well. it's bit late to write it, but I didn't have time to do it before: I graduated on the 23th of November for the Bachelor Study! I am already now in the Master Study and I am really happy about it


----------



## Vaneyes

*Supermarket checkout girl*: Good morning. 
*Vaneyes*: It's a very good morning. Did you know it's Beethoven's birthday?
*Supermarket checkout girl*: No, I didn't. 
*Vaneyes*: He's 245. Do you have any Beethoven recordings?
*Supermarket checkout girl*: Yes, I have one piece on a CD, with some other things.
*Vaneyes*: Good, listen to it tonight, toasting with something. 
*Supermarket checkout girl*: Yes, I will will.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> To end this saga, he wrote again to thank me for some essay info I sent him, wish me happy holidays, and to assure me that he hasn't and won't send his original message. *My faith in humanity has been partially restored.*


Well, I wouldn't go that far. 

The a-hole probably just realized he was going down a slippery slope when his bullying had a good chance of becoming too public.

Season's Greetings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh thank you for letting me know it's Beethoven's birthday, I will promptly avoid the public radio today. 

Although some people think it could have been the 16th. I'll avoid both days.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> It could be he realized or was told that his behavior could have legal repercussions--but in any case I'm glad things have been resolved. For his own sake, I hope that in the future he will realize that *the best way to blow off steam is to participate in an online audiophile forum.*


"No, please not that."


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Is anyone else here getting paid to post here?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


I thought he was banned?


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


>


:lol::lol::lol: Now, who may that be...???


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Well, I wouldn't go that far.
> 
> The a-hole probably just realized he was going down a slippery slope when his bullying had a good chance of becoming too public.
> 
> Season's Greetings.


Probably! I just re-read his message now that I'm not blind with anger: he actually called me "dickish"! I missed that the first time I read it. Wow.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

<−− I'm feeling like a million barks today!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is what I did last night:


----------



## Blancrocher

Kontrapunctus said:


> Probably! I just re-read his message now that I'm not blind with anger: he actually called me "dickish"! I missed that the first time I read it. Wow.


If you get the chance, do let him know that even if he's not a classical music fan the Stupid Thread Ideas Editorial Board would like to invite him to participate in Stupid Thread Ideas. He seems like a natural.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Coming just one day late but Happy birthday to my fave author Jane Austen!


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> I thought he was banned?


Hilarious :clap:

​


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Probably! I just re-read his message now that I'm not blind with anger: he actually called me "dickish"! I missed that the first time I read it. Wow.


That example of his vocabulary would really have enhanced his professorial status! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Today is my 11th wedding anniversary. I'm lucky to be sharing my life with such a wonderful woman. We're spending two days in a resort right on the coast near Monterey--have a great view of the ocean.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

It seems some kind of car dispute happened in a near street. Nothing serious though. One of the horns shouts a magnificent semitone.

Makes me wonder if there's a piece for car crush already. You know, 'to be played in a frequently sinister turn, start counting aprox 4 beats before the event, sing along the notes you pick up from the noise, choir and instrumental parts ad lib'.


----------



## MrTortoise

Richannes Wrahms said:


> It seems some kind of car dispute happened in a near street. Nothing serious though. One of the horns shouts a magnificent semitone.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there's a piece for car crush already. You know, 'to be played in a frequently sinister turn, start counting aprox 4 beats before the event, sing along the notes you pick up from the noise, choir and instrumental parts ad lib'.


Not a crash, or car crush, but surely one of the more significant moments of 20th century music *The Car Horn Concerto*:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm a little bummed, seems my family isn't as supportive of my music as I thought they were.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm a little bummed, seems my family isn't as supportive of my music as I thought they were.


Shear up, when you a famous and very rich they will love you


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Shear up, when you a famous and very rich they will love you


Just because of that? That's kind of awful isn't it?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

So I just downloaded Neko Atsume today and I'm now knee-deep in feline hell.










I have bestowed upon her the hallowed name of "Shrek".


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> So I just downloaded Neko Atsume today and I'm now knee-deep in feline hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bestowed upon her the hallowed name of "Shrek".


Ohhhhhhhh say goodbye to your life! I'm totally addicted to that game!


----------



## Blancrocher

A long-coveted album arrived, but to my dismay it's not what I wanted. It's got fewer pieces than other editions with the same material. I should have looked at the track listing more carefully before pulling the trigger; my fault entirely. 

In any event, I ordered a version with the additional tracks to help me get over this nightmare.


----------



## senza sordino

senza sordino said:


> My life has turned upside down. It's self imposed and will go back to normal sometime in the new year. I sold my old apartment, it was on the market for six months. It was a bit difficult to sell. I didn't know when it would sell, and I needed to sell that place to buy a new place. So it sold eventually and I didn't buy a new place. I've moved temporarily to a friend's house. He lives with his girlfriend a few doors away so I have the run of the place to myself. But I can't stay here long. And my commute to work is much longer.
> 
> I am looking for a new place to live. I haven't found anything suitable or good enough yet. It's a challenge here because the housing market is so insane. So expensive. I'm a little bitter about it too. I've a well paying job, and equity from the sale of my previous apartment, but owning a house is simply out of the question. I missed owning a house by maybe 5 to 10 years. I will buy another apartment. But I want something newer, close to transit and big enough, two bedrooms or bed plus den. Minimum 700 sq ft.
> 
> I moved because I want a change, I want something closer to transit because I don't drive, and I want a new building. My previous place was 40 yrs old and showing its age.
> 
> I've viewed about 10 places in the past three weeks, nothing yet. Though a couple were good, but perhaps not quite good enough.
> 
> My temporary digs are like living in a thrift shop. Lots of old stuff everywhere. Thousands of books, two pianos, an old spinning wheel, old tea sets, an accordion, a rubber chicken and the oldest furniture you can imagine. And it's further from work, so my commute is longer. But I can't complain about my situation because I'm living rent free right now.
> 
> And I turned 50 two days before I moved two weeks ago. My girlfriend bought me a pair of B*se noise cancelling headphones. Brilliant and I listen to music on the bus in the dark.


An update. I found an apartment to buy. I had to make an offer knowing one other person made a simultaneous offer. I out bid the other buyer. All the subjects were removed today. It's almost mine. I don't get to move in until mid February. It's so much nicer than my old place that I sold mid October. Slightly larger, ground floor apartment with a very large patio and garden. Much closer to work, I can walk in 30 minutes. Closer to transit, closer to the shops. And more expensive than my previous place but well within my budget. A nice Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> An update. I found an apartment to buy. I had to make an offer knowing one other person made a simultaneous offer. I out bid the other buyer. All the subjects were removed today. It's almost mine. I don't get to move in until mid February. It's so much nicer than my old place that I sold mid October. Slightly larger, ground floor apartment with a very large patio and garden. Much closer to work, I can walk in 30 minutes. Closer to transit, closer to the shops. And more expensive than my previous place but well within my budget. A nice Christmas present to myself.


Lovely to hear! Congratulations - and have a lovely Christmas. :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Happy Christmas and Christmas Eve to everyone! Australians the big guy is hitting you now!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> A long-coveted album arrived, but to my dismay it's not what I wanted. It's got fewer pieces than other editions with the same material. I should have looked at the track listing more carefully before pulling the trigger; my fault entirely.
> 
> In any event, I ordered a version with the additional tracks to help me get over this nightmare.


Terrible, terrible, news, Blanc. You have my condolences.


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Happy Christmas and Christmas Eve to everyone! Australians the big guy is hitting you now!
> View attachment 79305


He's swapped the reindeer for six white boomers.


----------



## Mahlerian

Taggart said:


> He's swapped the reindeer for six white boomers.


Flying kangaroos? That's the power of genetic engineering for ya.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> He's swapped the reindeer for six white boomers.


haha! I will admit boomers is not the first word I read when I saw this. Cute picture though!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kiddies and some adults be very excited!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh Canada! Oh Canada!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I made my New Year's resolution...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently deciding on if I should minor in Theory and Composition or a BA in music. I am kind of leaning more towards Theory and Composition, as I really love the act of actually creating something. Ya know?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't count this as a "purchase" so I won't put it in that thread. I got this for gift:









Muahahaha all MINE! :devil: I must be one of the only Americans to have all 4 of these CDs.


----------



## brotagonist

I am thinking, this Heiligabend, how privileged I am: to have my home to myself, to be free to act and do as I wish, to look on my career and my studies with anticipation, to feel healthy and great in and about my body and my self, to live in the Western world in this era in a beautiful city in near proximity to unspoiled nature... There are so many things that give me pleasure and make life worthwhile.


----------



## Pugg

I just want to say how happy I am.
Faithful and loving partner, beautiful house, parents and in-laws, loads of music, so...what more can one want?


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently deciding on if I should minor in Theory and Composition or a BA in music. I am kind of leaning more towards Theory and Composition, as I really love the act of actually creating something. Ya know?












Hmm. Have you got your piano yet and can you play really well? You will often find that theory and harmony courses will expect you to have a good grasp of the piano so that you can easily try out chordal harmonies. Just a thought.

Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## Pugg

We hosted such a very nice Christmas diner, everything went perfect, long may it continuing


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> We hosted such a very nice Christmas diner, everything went perfect, long may it continuing


We did too, Pugg. I was thinking that it is a minor triumph when people from three generations (us, our young adult offspring and my wife's parents) can get together over a few days, put aside differences in age and interest and opinion and cooperate to make Christmas enjoyable for all.


----------



## Belowpar

TurnaboutVox said:


> We did too, Pugg. I was thinking that it is a minor triumph when people from three generations (us, our young adult offspring and my wife's parents) can get together over a few days, put aside differences in age and interest and opinion and cooperate to make Christmas enjoyable for all.


I read somewhere that the late author Gibbons was asked what he learnt writing his classic, The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire? His reply was that it seemed to him that all societies tended to undervalue what was good about them.

I have enjoyed a Christmas with 4 generations on my wife's side. One 92 year old, a two year old, a one year old, a two week old and a bump that we've been counting as a half. There is much to be thankful for.


----------



## Kivimees

Belowpar said:


> I have enjoyed a Christmas with 4 generations on my wife's side. One 92 year old, a two year old, a one year old, a two week old and a bump that we've been counting as a half. There is much to be thankful for.


We hosted 12 ranging from 2 to 91. There was also 'a bump' in attendance, who I would count as 6/9.


----------



## Balthazar

Back from a 2-week, 2,000-mile road trip up and down the East Coast visiting family and friends. It was nice, but glad to be back. And already looking forward to Scrooging it solo next year.


----------



## kartikeys

I am attempting to increase creative output, without much thought to exactness and absolute quality. I am attempting to calm my mind and have fun in the work process. 
And I am meeting women.


----------



## kartikeys

Pugg said:


> I just want to say how happy I am.
> Faithful and loving partner, beautiful house, parents and in-laws, loads of music, so...what more can one want?


I admire that Pugg.


----------



## Morimur

In an LA hotel room with a woman (err... my wife). After some PG rated activity (yes, not even PG13) she fell asleep and I am on here, talking with you wonderful people. Ain't life great?


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> In an LA hotel room with a woman (err... my wife). After some PG rated activity (yes, not even PG13) she fell asleep and I am on here, talking with you wonderful people. Ain't life great?


As long as you see the sunny side, it is :cheers:


----------



## Flamme

I jump the gun...Too many times...Mostly im right but sometimes.


----------



## mstar

How good is good on the piano? How do you know how advanced you are? I mean, I've been playing for nine years, but how can I know if I'm where I should be for someone having played that long?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Today my mom and I were driving and there was this homeless guy sitting on the sidewalk as people walked by....it was really grey and damp out which might have made the scene even more disheartening, but anyway, I've seen lots and lots and lots of homeless people, but this one really struck me. He had a sign like other homeless people often do and his said that he was homeless and diabetic, but I didn't manage to read the rest of it. 

What really upset me about him was his look. I've never seen anything like it. He was kind of quivering and shaking around while he was sitting, and on his face was a kind of smile, but not a good one. It made me think of the quote from William Blake that's something like "Extreme happiness cries; extreme sadness laughs". It was the most wretched, tortured expression I have ever seen without question. 

People might be skeptical about what kind of person he could be, maybe he just has a screw loose, maybe he just needs medical attention for his diabetes, maybe he blah blah blah....being a member of the human species I think I probably inherited a fair amount of innate ability in reading other humans and I think you'd have to be a pretentious moron to doubt something like that. The look on his face was of something so much worse than I care to fathom, that my whole intention of writing this post is to get it off my mind by expressing what I witnessed.

Sorry for the downer. On the other hand I'm glad that the days will start getting longer because I can't stand it being dark so early, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## mstar

I was looking for an analysis of Rach's Second Symphony, and I made the crucial mistake of looking on Wikipedia. As a result, I now know that he was born in the Russian Empire, which has laid illegitimate claims to Antarctica. He also had a love for rowing. Somehow I feel like I really did not need or want to know that. 
It actually feels intrusive to know details like that. Am I alone in thinking so? I can never do research on someone who's not a historical figure (say, in politics or government) without feeling stalkerish....


----------



## Selby

My partner, after 5 long years, completed a doctorate in education (Ed.D.) focused on management and leadership. 

I am smitten and I am proud.

A smitten kitten.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Selby said:


> My partner, after 5 long years, completed a doctorate in education (Ed.D.) focused on management and leadership.
> 
> I am smitten and I am proud.
> 
> A smitten kitten.


Congrats to your partner!


----------



## Lukecash12

mstar said:


> How good is good on the piano? How do you know how advanced you are? I mean, I've been playing for nine years, but how can I know if I'm where I should be for someone having played that long?


Where do you *want* to be? IMO, playing music is a lifestyle choice, not a list of goals.


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> How good is good on the piano? How do you know how advanced you are? I mean, I've been playing for nine years, but how can I know if I'm where I should be for someone having played that long?


Can you play what you want to play how you want to play it? Do you get pleasure out of your playing?

That's what matters.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Today my mom and I were driving and there was this homeless guy sitting on the sidewalk as people walked by....it was really grey and damp out which might have made the scene even more disheartening, but anyway, I've seen lots and lots and lots of homeless people, but this one really struck me. He had a sign like other homeless people often do and his said that he was homeless and diabetic, but I didn't manage to read the rest of it.
> 
> What really upset me about him was his look. I've never seen anything like it. He was kind of quivering and shaking around while he was sitting, and on his face was a kind of smile, but not a good one. It made me think of the quote from William Blake that's something like "Extreme happiness cries; extreme sadness laughs". It was the most wretched, tortured expression I have ever seen without question.
> 
> People might be skeptical about what kind of person he could be, maybe he just has a screw loose, maybe he just needs medical attention for his diabetes, maybe he blah blah blah....being a member of the human species I think I probably inherited a fair amount of innate ability in reading other humans and I think you'd have to be a pretentious moron to doubt something like that. The look on his face was of something so much worse than I care to fathom, that my whole intention of writing this post is to get it off my mind by expressing what I witnessed.
> 
> Sorry for the downer. On the other hand I'm glad that the days will start getting longer because I can't stand it being dark so early, so I guess that's a good thing.


Is there no support available from your rich, advanced, first world state? A diabetic man living on the streets is probably not going to last very long. Unable to manage his diabetes satisfactorily he will soon have significant metabolic problems. That will lead to complications of all sorts even if he survives the acute metabolic insult.

I'm glad that you felt horrified, in empathy with him. It's not going to mean anything unless someone does something to help. Is there anything that can be done within your community? A referral to state or charitable resources, perhaps?

Declared interests: Medical doctor for 30 years. Insulin-dependent type 1 diabetic for 41.


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach

mstar said:


> I was looking for an analysis of Rach's Second Symphony, and I made the crucial mistake of looking on Wikipedia. As a result, I now know that he was born in the Russian Empire, which has laid illegitimate claims to Antarctica. He also had a love for rowing. Somehow I feel like I really did not need or want to know that.
> It actually feels intrusive to know details like that. Am I alone in thinking so? I can never do research on someone who's not a historical figure (say, in politics or government) without feeling stalkerish....


I'd encourage you to find out as much as you can about an individual but not to make too many connections involving the actions of nation states. Mozart's Requiem, for example, becomes much more powerful when you know of the "grey figure" story and his state of health, but it becomes nonsensical if you then judge the work on Mozart living in a place which became Germany where two world wars were centred......
And "rowing": do you mean arguing or propelling boats?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Is there no support available from your rich, advanced, first world state? A diabetic man living on the streets is probably not going to last very long. Unable to manage his diabetes satisfactorily he will soon have significant metabolic problems. That will lead to complications of all sorts even if he survives the acute metabolic insult.
> 
> I'm glad that you felt horrified, in empathy with him. It's not going to mean anything unless someone does something to help. Is there anything that can be done within your community? A referral to state or charitable resources, perhaps?
> 
> Declared interests: Medical doctor for 30 years. Insulin-dependent type 1 diabetic for 41.


We do have Medicaid which is supposed to provide healthcare for very low-income people and their kids. I wouldn't be surprised if there are shortcomings because our whole healthcare system is largely a scam to make health insurance and pharmaceutical companies richer.

We drove by him in center city Philadelphia, tons of people were walking by him....while I wouldn't be surprised if someone eventually refers him to XYZ place, I also wouldn't be surprised if most people are suspicious of him, even though he genuinely looked like he was in a lot of pain, emotional or physical I wouldn't know.


----------



## Blancrocher

Some of the more outrageous problems with large, under-served homeless populations have to do with complex political and legal issues, such as those stemming from the deplorable state of mental institutions in the past. Significant percentages of American homeless populations suffer from mental illnesses. In addition to the usual (inadequate) public services, many places are experimenting with more or less effective programs. In some cities, for example, there are municipal groups of trained individuals monitoring urban homeless populations--talking to them, administering medical services as required, etc. right out in the streets. Programs vary state to state, city to city, and even district to district, so all one can do is google to discover local services.

As a rule, it's probably a good idea to have a number to call (aside from 911) for when one sees someone in distress. There's always the possibility that a homeless person may not know about available resources and could benefit from a referral to local homeless services.


----------



## mstar

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> I'd encourage you to find out as much as you can about an individual but not to make too many connections involving the actions of nation states. Mozart's Requiem, for example, becomes much more powerful when you know of the "grey figure" story and his state of health, but it becomes nonsensical if you then judge the work on Mozart living in a place which became Germany where two world wars were centred......
> And "rowing": do you mean arguing or propelling boats?


Very good point, and an interesting one to think about. 
As for your question, I just imagined both and I am verily mind-boggled. Rowing boats. Even though he did go into voluntary exile for political reasons.

This makes me think of an older thread about how "classical musicians are normal people." I was born just before the turn of the century, so anything before the late 1900s is like another world. 
I guess the same goes for historical figures. My history teacher makes a point to go over the romantic lives of all the major American figures of the past so that we can understand that their perspectives were that of normal human beings.
However, being an extraordinarily sensitive person, it's still a difficult concept for me to fathom completely. And I feel like I'm going to have to change my profile picture. 
SVR rowing... Why is that so absurd to me?


----------



## Wood

Belowpar said:


> I read somewhere that the late author Gibbons was asked what he learnt writing his classic, The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire? His reply was that it seemed to him that all societies tended to undervalue what was good about them.
> 
> I have enjoyed a Christmas with 4 generations on my wife's side. One 92 year old, a two year old, a one year old, a two week old and a bump that we've been counting as a half. There is much to be thankful for.


That's great.

I had a cold Cornish Pasty alone in a motel...


----------



## Morimur

In a country with such extreme wealth as the US no one should be homeless or poor. Our world is technologically advanced but also cruel and uncivilized. No man should be allowed to amass extreme wealth or sink into poverty.


----------



## Belowpar

Wood said:


> That's great.
> 
> I had a cold Cornish Pasty alone in a motel...


Thank you. I guess we both did a lot better than that guy on the street.

..and at least you have me to talk to.

If I have misread your intention, I apologise and wish you well for 2016.


----------



## mstar

Morimur said:


> In a country with such extreme wealth as the US no one should be homeless or poor. Our world is technologically advanced but also cruel and uncivilized. No man should be allowed to amass extreme wealth or sink into poverty.


I completely agree, and I support providing care and support (eg healthcare) to all citizens, but there are always people who ruin it for everyone else. In this case, it's those who make an occupation out of getting free money by pretending to be poor or homeless. This isn't new, and politicians are well aware of it. Even Victor Hugo mentioned these people in The Hunchback of Notre Dame.

I have heard countless stories of my friends' parents coming into contact with this type of people. They attempt to give them food, and they throw it into the street! Meanwhile, in other areas of the city, there are people who are shockingly desperate for a single meal. How could the US track down all those who claim to be poor or homeless and then differentiate between them?


----------



## Art Rock

Counting the days that my wife comes back from her 3 months stay with her parents in Shanghai. She has helped them selling their house, buying a new one, getting the necessary things done and now the moving. Two and a half weeks from now, she will be flying back. This is a picture of her earlier today, in a rare moment of relaxing given her schedule. By the way, the hat and scarf are her own design and handicraft.

View attachment 79637


----------



## Pyotr

Eagerly looking forward to tonight’s New year’s concert by the Philadelphia Orchestra. Here’s their program and my anticipation rating from 1 to 10. 

Yannick Nézet-Séguin – Conductor
Angela Meade – Soprano
David Kim - Violin

Rossini - Overture to The Barber of Seville -> 10!
Puccini - “Mi chiamano Mimì,” from La bohème -> 10!
Puccini - Intermezzo from Act III of Manon Lescaut -> 8
Puccini - “O mio babbino caro,” from Gianni Schicchi -> 10!
Verdi - Overture to La forza del destino -> 9
Verdi - “Pace, pace, mio Dio!” from La forza del destino -> 8
Verdi - Prelude to Act I of La traviata -> 7
Verdi - “È strano! ... Ah, fors’è lui ... Sempre libera,” from La traviata -> 6
Mascagni - Intermezzo from Cavalleria rusticana -> ???
Cilea - “Ecco: respiro appena ... Io son l’umile ancella,” from Adriana Lecouvreur -> ???
Massenet - “Meditation,” from Thaïs, for violin and orchestra -> 8
Herrmann - “Ah, cruel,” from Salammbô (from the film Citizen Kane) -> ???
J. Strauss, Jr. - “Tales from the Vienna Woods” Waltz -> 10!
Traditional - “Auld Lang Syne” -> 10!


----------



## TxllxT

Today I put our satellite dish back in order (it's installed on the ground on an iron grating) after it was overturned on New Year's Morning by jolly mess makers. Happily no damage was done, but it's quite tricky to get Astra 1, 2 & 3 in focus again. The next buffoon's festivity will be on Pentecost's eve...


----------



## mstar

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> And "rowing": do you mean arguing or propelling boats?











15 characters 12345678910


----------



## brotagonist

My mother is still in the hospital. Her fractured hip appears to be mending nicely, but she is frail and unable to take care of herself. Anyway, the doctors, family, social workers, etc. have all agreed that she needs to be in a nursing home/long term care facility. I am thrilled—she will receive all the care and social support she needs—and I have a super place in mind that I hope to be able to tour in the next week. Her release from hospital is not yet decided, but she will be kept in another unit until her placement is available.

In the meantime, I have started to clean out her house. I had no idea how serious her hoarding problem had gotten. She has not allowed me inside for five years! I had to stand on the landing, when picking her up, and was only able to glimpse with horror at a section of the kitchen counter. She has literally years of junk mail, old utility statements and every other kind of useless trash dated, catalogued and filed in literally every room of the house, stacked in every closet, every cupboard, between all of the dishes, sandwiched between pages in books and even under carpets. I have spent two afternoons and have only managed to clean out the garderobe, the broom closet, the front hallway and the kitchen countertop. She used to be fanatically neat and tidy. This is shocking beyond words. She gave me permission to get the house ready for sale, but I haven't chastised her for the mess, but she did, a few days ago, say that people get "funny" when they are old, but she didn't tell me what she was referring to.


----------



## clavichorder

I am going to go on a day long walk around the city tomorrow, with a lunch out with a friend at the halfway point. When I was working with christmas trees a few weeks ago, I was outside the whole day with just a lunch break and it was really really good for me. The physical work and the fresh air made me better. Not a whole lot of that in my life for the last three weeks, with some exceptions. 

And this is part of my preparations for going to Spain in a week and a half. I am going to study in Salamanca for 10 weeks, with an intensive language course, cultural education included. Then for 2 and a half I'll be in Barcelona and maybe visit a few other places in Spain, maybe even drop by Germany because I know somebody there and have never been.

I will have a smart phone, which is a first for me. I'm still using a flip phone. But that will be my only computer while I'm there and I'll have a structured course to pour my attention into and a whole new and vibrant environment for stimulus. I am really excited, but will be more excited after I get myself more ready.


----------



## Pugg

My parents going to move to the United Kingdom. 
My dad is U.K born but moved to Holland for his work and my mother.
He's been here longer then near his patents, so mow he's early retiring and they are going.
I always knew it's was going to happen ,one day, still a bit of a shock though


----------



## Art Rock

A lot of these posts make we yearn for a "sympathy" button, because "like" is not really right.


----------



## Adamus

Rotterdam the only real dutch city. #klote


----------



## PeteW

brotagonist said:


> My mother is still in the hospital. Her fractured hip appears to be mending nicely, but she is frail and unable to take care of herself. Anyway, the doctors, family, social workers, etc. have all agreed that she needs to be in a nursing home/long term care facility. I am thrilled-she will receive all the care and social support she needs-and I have a super place in mind that I hope to be able to tour in the next week. Her release from hospital is not yet decided, but she will be kept in another unit until her placement is available.
> 
> In the meantime, I have started to clean out her house. I had no idea how serious her hoarding problem had gotten. She has not allowed me inside for five years! I had to stand on the landing, when picking her up, and was only able to glimpse with horror at a section of the kitchen counter. She has literally years of junk mail, old utility statements and every other kind of useless trash dated, catalogued and filed in literally every room of the house, stacked in every closet, every cupboard, between all of the dishes, sandwiched between pages in books and even under carpets. I have spent two afternoons and have only managed to clean out the garderobe, the broom closet, the front hallway and the kitchen countertop. She used to be fanatically neat and tidy. This is shocking beyond words. She gave me permission to get the house ready for sale, but I haven't chastised her for the mess, but she did, a few days ago, say that people get "funny" when they are old, but she didn't tell me what she was referring to.


Parents are definitely a worry once they are at a certain age - very glad to hear things are looking up for your mother.


----------



## Vaneyes

Deja vu, bro. You seem to be handling it well. I wish you the best. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

PeteW said:


> Parents are definitely a worry once they are at a certain age - very glad to hear things are looking up for your mother.


I know I worry my children already...


----------



## Morimur

Speaking of getting old and 'funny'—the only possessions I allow myself are my CD collection and books. Everything else is disposable.


----------



## Pugg

Adamus said:


> Rotterdam the only real dutch city. #klote


Is this a expert speaking?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I went to help out with chores when _he _was on the radio again in the kitchen. My mom of course knew too and she said "So that's what you get for obeying me!" :lol:

Counting down the days when we will meet face to face...

You would think that grad school auditions are at the top of my mind right now as I got some lined up, but _no_, _this _is what I think about every day.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today I went to help out with chores when _he _was on the radio again in the kitchen. My mom of course knew too and she said "So that's what you get for obeying me!" :lol:
> 
> Counting down the days when we will meet face to face...
> 
> You would think that grad school auditions are at the top of my mind right now as I got some lined up, but _no_, _this _is what I think about every day.


Do you want to meet him face to face? Yes and no, right?


----------



## kartikeys

i am humming classical tunes as I make long walks. It's quite a change from the inactivity of the preceding days. 
I was charged while humming and moved my hands like a conductor, while people with headphones walked past me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've just signed up for a German exam conducted by the Goethe-Institut, for the level B2 (upper-intermediate). On May 18th I am going to make my man proud


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Do you want to meet him face to face? Yes and no, right?


I guess I could mean it literally :lol: but I do mean it to mean hearing his music live, in spectacle, as I will mid-February, Lord-willing.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> That's great.
> 
> I had a cold Cornish Pasty alone in a motel...


Poor thing! I feel like I should have come back with you now.  (Especially since the roof started leaking and my French is hardly adequate for talking to tradesmen, even if my mobile wasn't broken.)

I at least had the kids with me for Christmas, some lovely presents, and smoked salmon and blinis from the local supermarket, as we hadn't got any cooking facilities at that point. Looking forward to when we can be together again. :kiss:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> My mother is still in the hospital. Her fractured hip appears to be mending nicely, but she is frail and unable to take care of herself. Anyway, the doctors, family, social workers, etc. have all agreed that she needs to be in a nursing home/long term care facility. I am thrilled-she will receive all the care and social support she needs-and I have a super place in mind that I hope to be able to tour in the next week. Her release from hospital is not yet decided, but she will be kept in another unit until her placement is available.
> 
> In the meantime, I have started to clean out her house. I had no idea how serious her hoarding problem had gotten. She has not allowed me inside for five years! I had to stand on the landing, when picking her up, and was only able to glimpse with horror at a section of the kitchen counter. She has literally years of junk mail, old utility statements and every other kind of useless trash dated, catalogued and filed in literally every room of the house, stacked in every closet, every cupboard, between all of the dishes, sandwiched between pages in books and even under carpets. I have spent two afternoons and have only managed to clean out the garderobe, the broom closet, the front hallway and the kitchen countertop. She used to be fanatically neat and tidy. This is shocking beyond words. She gave me permission to get the house ready for sale, but I haven't chastised her for the mess, but she did, a few days ago, say that people get "funny" when they are old, but she didn't tell me what she was referring to.


I wish your mother to get well soon. Sorry to hear about that, I think many people can relate to that, but the most important thing is to keep being supportive to your family members, which you are.


----------



## Vronsky

One year on TC. Thanks to all for the great time spent here!


----------



## Figleaf

OMG- I just had my first conversation with my hot new next door neighbour! Not too successful, alas- I never really bothered with conversational French, as I originally only started learning it so I could understand operas better and read _Dix ans de carriere_ by Victor Maurel, with whom I was not planning to have a face-to-face chat in the near future.  Anyway, I had prepared a sort of mental script in which I was going to ask Hot Neighbour to recommend a roofer, as his house was recently renovated (and blessed by a priest afterwards- is this really a thing in France?) and mine badly needs to be, the leaky roof at least. All of this rehearsed exchange, along with most of the little French I know, went out of my head completely once he flashed his lovely big smile and twinkled his lovely dark eyes and politely asked how I was doing, along with some other stuff I didn't catch all of, including whether I was not cold at night. (This last was not an innuendo I think, as our lack of heating seems to be common knowledge and the nice lady at the _mairie_ had asked me the same question.) I just managed to stammer out that I was fine and not too cold, when total, tongue tied awkwardness set in, the conversation petered out and I beat an undignified retreat. Being in a strange country has been kind of like being a teenager again, what with the lack of social skills and consequent absurd shyness, especially when unexpectedly confronted with an attractive member of the opposite sex. And that's without taking into account my adolescent-style appalling personal hygiene, showers being a weekly occurrence at best when one has no hot water in January. Luckily this morning had been that of the weekly shower. (Victor Maurel held strong views about the healthful properties of bathing in cold water and would have considered me a most terrible wuss.) So, it could be worse: Hot Neighbour probably just thinks of me as that English weirdo next door, as opposed to that stinky English weirdo. Right now I miss my own hot fiancé, to say nothing of hot food, hot showers... tomorrow I will resume my quest for a roofer, try my hand at applying mastic sealant, and buy more outrageously priced buckets at the _bricolage_.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've just signed up for a German exam conducted by the Goethe-Institut, for the level B2 (upper-intermediate). On May 18th I am going to make my man proud


Except that the man has just told me I can do much better and I still have four months to prepare for the next higher level, C1 (advanced), with his help of course. Much as I appreciate his opinion, I am in very much doubt....

Edit: Having read this:



Figleaf said:


> OMG- I just had my first conversation with my hot new next door neighbour! Not too successful, alas- I never really bothered with conversational French, as I originally only started learning it so I could understand operas better and read _Dix ans de carriere_ by Victor Maurel, with whom I was not planning to have a face-to-face chat in the near future.  ... All of this rehearsed exchange, along with most of the little French I know, went out of my head completely once he flashed his lovely big smile and twinkled his lovely dark eyes and politely asked how I was doing, along with some other stuff I didn't catch all of, including whether I was not cold at night.... I just managed to stammer out that I was fine and not too cold, when total, tongue tied awkwardness set in, the conversation petered out and I beat an undignified retreat. Being in a strange country has been kind of like being a teenager again, what with the lack of social skills and consequent absurd shyness, especially when unexpectedly confronted with an attractive member of the opposite sex.


I think I understand just why he wants me to cram as much German into myself as I can possibly endure...


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> Except that the man has just told me I can do much better and I still have four months to prepare for the next higher level, C1 (advanced), with his help of course. Much as I appreciate his opinion, I am in very much doubt....


Well, we know you have a great talent for foreign languages, as evidenced by the fact that everyone here assumes you're English. Best of luck with the exam!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> Well, we know you have a great talent for foreign languages, as evidenced by the fact that everyone here assumes you're English. Best of luck with the exam!


Thank you! I'll have to stop hanging out at forums though 

If I could only find a way to channel Wagner's spirit and get the "most German of men" as he titled himself, take over my body for a few hours it would take to pass the exam in the very same language he used to write such beautiful poetry. I am sure _he_ would not have much difficulty...


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I guess I could mean it literally :lol: but I do mean it to mean hearing his music live, in spectacle, as I will mid-February, Lord-willing.


LOL. Well enjoy the concert!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> LOL. Well enjoy the concert!


Oh I will... I"m gonna write numerous blogs about it, you just wait...

In other news, Finland beats Russia in the IIHF World Juniors Championship for 2016!


----------



## Potiphera

Got a pass for my grade 1 piano exam!


:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> Got a pass for my grade 1 piano exam!
> 
> :tiphat:


Well done! Carry on singing up the road! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

TxllxT said:


> Today I put our satellite dish back in order (it's installed on the ground on an iron grating) after it was overturned on New Year's Morning by jolly mess makers. Happily no damage was done, but it's quite tricky to get Astra 1, 2 & 3 in focus again. The next buffoon's festivity will be on Pentecost's eve...


I suppose there's a chance the pranksters were sterilized, so there'll be no more of their ilk.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thank you! I'll have to stop hanging out at forums though
> 
> If I could only find a way to channel Wagner's spirit and get the "most German of men" as he titled himself, *take over my body for a few hours it would take to pass the exam *in the very same language he used to write such beautiful poetry. I am sure _he_ would not have much difficulty...


"Welche prufung?"


----------



## Vaneyes

Vronsky said:


> One year on TC. Thanks to all for the great time spent here!


You've kept your nose clean, and therefore, are invited to spend another year.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> OMG- I just had my first conversation with my hot new next door neighbour! Not too successful, alas- I never really bothered with conversational French, as I originally only started learning it so I could understand operas better and read _Dix ans de carriere_ by Victor Maurel, with whom I was not planning to have a face-to-face chat in the near future.  Anyway, I had prepared a sort of mental script in which I was going to ask Hot Neighbour to recommend a roofer, as his house was recently renovated (and blessed by a priest afterwards- is this really a thing in France?) and mine badly needs to be, the leaky roof at least. All of this rehearsed exchange, along with most of the little French I know, went out of my head completely once he flashed his lovely big smile and twinkled his lovely dark eyes and politely asked how I was doing, along with some other stuff I didn't catch all of, including whether I was not cold at night. (This last was not an innuendo I think, as our lack of heating seems to be common knowledge and the nice lady at the _mairie_ had asked me the same question.) I just managed to stammer out that I was fine and not too cold, when total, tongue tied awkwardness set in, the conversation petered out and I beat an undignified retreat. Being in a strange country has been kind of like being a teenager again, what with the lack of social skills and consequent absurd shyness, especially when unexpectedly confronted with an attractive member of the opposite sex. And that's without taking into account my adolescent-style appalling personal hygiene, showers being a weekly occurrence at best when one has no hot water in January. Luckily this morning had been that of the weekly shower. (Victor Maurel held strong views about the healthful properties of bathing in cold water and would have considered me a most terrible wuss.) So, it could be worse: Hot Neighbour probably just thinks of me as that English weirdo next door, as opposed to that stinky English weirdo. Right now *I miss my own hot fiancé, *to say nothing of hot food, hot showers... tomorrow I will resume my quest for a roofer, try my hand at applying mastic sealant, and buy more outrageously priced buckets at the _bricolage_.


Thank goodness. Was beginning to worry. Thought "hot fiance" might've been poleaxed.


----------



## Morimur

Back home from holiday. Good to be in the gloomy east coast again.


----------



## Blancrocher

I just discovered that a disagreeable acquaintance from college is now extremely successful in his profession and fabulously wealthy.


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher said:


> I just discovered that a disagreeable acquaintance from college is now extremely successful in his profession and fabulously wealthy.


I can guess just how you're feeling. Kate Atkinson, the novelist, was in the year below me at school and her first best-seller, 'Behind the Scenes at the Museum' describes the school and the teachers much as I knew them. 
The only good thing is, since I discovered Music, I no longer care about becoming a Famous Writer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Blancrocher said:


> I just discovered that a disagreeable acquaintance from college is now extremely successful in his profession and fabulously wealthy.


Always a galling discovery. A few years ago I discovered that someone I disliked at University had written a rather well received book.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> I can guess just how you're feeling. Kate Atkinson, the novelist, was in the year below me at school and her first best-seller, 'Behind the Scenes at the Museum' describes the school and the teachers much as I knew them.
> The only good thing is, since I discovered Music, I no longer care about becoming a Famous Writer.


"You're famous enough 'round these parts, I."


----------



## Morimur

Dr Johnson said:


> Always a galling discovery. A few years ago I discovered that someone I disliked at University had written a rather well received book.


I went to college for graphic design so none of my peers have suffered the misfortune of becoming rich.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not for the first time, an unintended double post


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I just discovered that a disagreeable acquaintance from college is now extremely successful in his profession and fabulously wealthy.


At least you can console yourself that you're agreeable, Blancrocher!


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> I can guess just how you're feeling. Kate Atkinson, the novelist, was in the year below me at school and her first best-seller, 'Behind the Scenes at the Museum' describes the school and the teachers much as I knew them.
> The only good thing is, since I discovered Music, I no longer care about becoming a Famous Writer.


Wow, I had that book- but culled it eventually, as I never found the time to read it! This was probably premature, as my fifteen year old has belatedly discovered a passion for fiction. He started reading Philip Pullman on holiday with his grandparents and recently devoured an ancient Penguin paperback copy of Of Mice and Men/ Cannery Row, the only English language novel we possess in France. He asked if there was any more Steinbeck at home, and when I said that we had The Grapes of Wrath but it was longer and darker than the other two, his face lit up! It may well be overshadowed by the much anticipated copy of Grand Theft Auto 4 (bowdlerised Aussie version, certificate 15) but I'm sure he will have plenty more boring xbox-free holidays in which to rediscover Steinbeck.

Guardian columnist and author Emma Brockes was in the year above me at Aylesbury High. She was witty and glamorous in a bluestocking way, and I rather admired her. I kept seeing her byline photo and thinking 'No, that can't be the same Emma Brockes, even though she looks practically identical'  -but it was she! Oxford acquaintances (for want of a better word, since the blue bloods didn't mix much with us state school kids) who are fabulously successful are too numerous to mention, and I have to remind myself that there's no point in making comparisons, as I didn't exactly start at the same social level as the most illustrious of them. One guy even became an ambassador and got an OBE last year, and he was only something like 37 at the time. (Can't remember if he was an Old Etonian, but it's a fair bet he was.)

Ingelou: you are a famous writer in the world of TC, at least! :angel:


----------



## Figleaf

Vaneyes said:


> Thank goodness. Was beginning to worry. Thought "hot fiance" might've been poleaxed.


Haha, certainly not- although I am probably the worst fiancée in the world for leaving him alone with a cold Cornish pasty on Christmas Day, then using TC to announce that I fancied the next door neighbour! I will certainly try to make it up to him, just as soon as this #@£%# roof is fixed.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Haha, certainly not- although I am probably the worst fiancée in the world for leaving him alone with a cold Cornish pasty on Christmas Day, then using TC to announce that I fancied the next door neighbour! I will certainly try to make it up to him, just as soon as this #@£%# roof is fixed.


I just hope the baker keeps his croissants to himself.


----------



## Art Rock

In your place, I'd be more worried about his baguette.....


----------



## Wood

And the insurance salesman had better have insurance on himself!


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Haha, certainly not- although I am probably the worst fiancée in the world for leaving him alone with a cold Cornish *pasty* on Christmas Day, then using TC to announce that I fancied the next door neighbour! I will certainly try to make it up to him, just as soon as this #@£%# roof is fixed.


"Just keep an eye on him. Pasties can have another meaning where I'm from."


----------



## Wood

Vaneyes said:


> "Just keep an eye on him. Pasties can have another meaning where I'm from."


I had no idea what you meant Van, but a quick Wiki search has opened my eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## clavichorder

There is a chance in my mind that I might BE some kind of modestly successful person that somebody didn't like in community college. But their problem in not liking me, was not one of apparent jealousy or other seemingly reasonable reasons to dislike someone. A lot of really self absorbed singers who I probably disliked more than they did me(they probably just thought me unworthy to talk to).


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> There is a chance in my mind that I might BE some kind of modestly successful person that somebody didn't like in community college. But their problem in not liking me, was not one of apparent jealousy or other seemingly reasonable reasons to dislike someone. A lot of really self absorbed singers who I probably disliked more than they did me(they probably just thought me unworthy to talk to).


"Often people have the wrong idea, and often they don't."


----------



## brotagonist

I have been at 'the house' every day this year, the one I grew up in and which I am now emptying by the 'car-seat-ful'. I hope I am not drawing out the process too long, but I don't want to inadvertently discard anything valuable. I have donated much and taken to the recycling bins even more; there is a small but growing mound of the best on the dining room table, set aside for possible keeping. Only yesterday did childhood memories surface, but there is no time to spend pondering the past: sixty years of material accumulation await disposal, with nowhere to go. I'm trying to avoid the dump and my own place is as full as I want it. The best I can do is to swap out mine for what's better. I have barely begun, but my progress is starting to show a result.


----------



## Figleaf

brotagonist said:


> I have been at 'the house' every day this year, the one I grew up in and which I am now emptying by the 'car-seat-ful'. I hope I am not drawing out the process too long, but I don't want to inadvertently discard anything valuable. I have donated much and taken to the recycling bins even more; there is a small but growing mound of the best on the dining room table, set aside for possible keeping. Only yesterday did childhood memories surface, but there is no time to spend pondering the past: sixty years of material accumulation await disposal, with nowhere to go. I'm trying to avoid the dump and my own place is as full as I want it. The best I can do is to swap out mine for what's better. I have barely begun, but my progress is starting to show a result.


I don't suppose you tried the small ads? I've got an old guy coming round today with a load of secondhand furniture. He and his sister are clearing out their late parents' house in my village- I emailed about a woodburning stove on leboncoin and ended up buying the entire contents of the kitchen and bedroom! It's possible that someone has recently moved in near you and wants some used furniture, and you could make a bit of money. Best of luck with the clearance, it sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## brotagonist

Figleaf said:


> I don't suppose you tried the small ads?... It's possible that someone has recently moved in near you and wants some used furniture, and you could make a bit of money. Best of luck with the clearance, it sounds like a lot of work.


I might resort to the ads once I get the obvious garbage and items of little value out (the house is filled to the rafters with accumulation, much of it that ought to have been discarded decades ago). I have asked some neighbours, in particular, a young couple with an infant and two toddlers, but nobody seems to want anything (there is some very fine wood furniture and china). While there is the prospect of making some money, I think it would entail lots of waiting around for little return. Yes, it is a lot of work. I dearly hope I can get it accomplished within the month (a neighbour has offered to assist in carting the remains away), but I don't entirely find it an unpleasant task.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I might resort to the ads once I get the obvious garbage and items of little value out (the house is filled to the rafters with accumulation, much of it that ought to have been discarded decades ago). I have asked some neighbours, in particular, a young couple with an infant and two toddlers, but nobody seems to want anything (*there is some very fine wood furniture and china*). While there is the prospect of making some money, I think it would entail lots of waiting around for little return. Yes, it is a lot of work. I dearly hope I can get it accomplished within the month (a neighbour has offered to assist in carting the remains away), but I don't entirely find it an unpleasant task.


Good luck with your tasks. I don't know what your plans are with regard to house sale, but I would recommend that you keep as much of the furniture and bed(s) in place for staging. If there is a china cabinet, display some of that china. Buyers want to see warmth and lived-in. This gives them a secure feeling, and also ideas for their move-in. Too, sales are often made to include various furniture pieces.

The bed(s) may not be useful any longer, but they'll do for staging with inexpensive colorful bedding. At these times, it takes a little money, to make a whole lot more money.

Once you're done with trash clearance, things should look more promising. Don't forget painting and flooring, and pay special attention to the kitchen and its appliances. And flowers displayed during the realtor showings. Cheers!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a great lesson again with my teacher. When I went back to the car my mom said that _my Ghost Lover _stopped by to say hello while I was at my lesson and that she enjoyed the company. Seems that _he _wants to get involved with my family too, it seems...

Anyhow, I was contemplating this thought merrily later today when I desired to eat some nuts or water or something in the kitchen so I went there. And who was standing next to me when I opened the cupboard? -_- This conversation happened:

: "I see you came to the kitchen all of a sudden. Are you hungry? May I join you?" 
: "What?! You again?! No, no stop! I'm not hungry! I'm... Ok, well maybe a little. But that doesn't mean you can just barge in here randomly!" 
: "Well who says you weren't barging in on ME, huh?" 
: "I was here first! You mean you intended to raid my fridge while I wasn't here? Good thing I came in time! Off limits to you!" 
: "But aren't you hungry too? :c " 
: "... Fine... Have something."
: "Yay! Here's a cup of sugar for you in return! YOU know I don't need it."

And then we parted.

 :tiphat:

Maybe one day, if I can get a male volunteer actor (maybe just a considerate and _very _forbearing boyfriend), I will reenact these short-story sketches/dialogues and make something useful out of my imaginations... YouTube fame here I go!


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Good luck with your tasks. I don't know what your plans are with regard to house sale, but I would recommend that you keep as much of the furniture and bed(s) in place for staging. If there is a china cabinet, display some of that china. Buyers want to see warmth and lived-in. This gives them a secure feeling, and also ideas for their move-in. Too, sales are often made to include various furniture pieces.
> 
> The bed(s) may not be useful any longer, but they'll do for staging with inexpensive colorful bedding. At these times, it takes a little money, to make a whole lot more money.
> 
> Once you're done with trash clearance, things should look more promising. Don't forget painting and flooring, and pay special attention to the kitchen and its appliances. And flowers displayed during the realtor showings. Cheers!


Thanks! I'll keep some of that in mind. With luck-rather, hard work-I might be approaching that point by the beginning of February.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Earlier this evening:

: "There you are! May I join you for dinner?"
: (making  face) "I'd like some peace and quiet at dinner sometimes without you barging in!" :scold:
: "Ok ok! But the look on your face... that was priceless."
: "What?"
: "To hear a piece you hadn't heard in what, 5, 6 years? Yes... that was worth it." (smiles smugly)
: "I threw up now. Are you done?"
: "Sheesh! Catty woman you are! Fine, I'll leave you in peace... to do the dishes." :devil:

Whoever thought my Ghost Lover was that chauvinist? Well I guess we'd get around to having a few kinks in our relationship these days. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I couldn't find a good enough stock photo of someone rolling their eyes, so this will have to do.


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know if it will be very practical for me to post in talk classical for the next 3 months, but if I have any really good thoughts about music that I would like to contribute, I will probably find a way to pop in and say something now and then.


----------



## TxllxT

*Five Sperm Whales stranded on our island*



















Yesterday five Sperm Whales got stuck in the wave breakers of Texel, close to the place where we live. The whole night they tried to save them. Alas, to no avail. This afternoon people were allowed on the beach, so were we...


----------



## Balthazar

^ How terribly sad... They are such majestic creatures.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Earlier this evening:
> 
> : "There you are! May I join you for dinner?"
> : (making  face) "I'd like some peace and quiet at dinner sometimes without you barging in!" :scold:
> : "Ok ok! But the look on your face... that was priceless."
> : "What?"
> : "To hear a piece you hadn't heard in what, 5, 6 years? Yes... that was worth it." (smiles smugly)
> : "I threw up now. Are you done?"
> : "Sheesh! Catty woman you are! Fine, I'll leave you in peace... to do the dishes." :devil:
> 
> Whoever thought my Ghost Lover was that chauvinist? Well I guess we'd get around to having a few kinks in our relationship these days. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I couldn't find a good enough stock photo of someone rolling their eyes, so this will have to do.


----------



## Belowpar

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday five Sperm Whales got stuck in the wave breakers of Texel, close to the place where we live. The whole night they tried to save them. Alas, to no avail. This afternoon people were allowed on the beach, so were we...


Evidence is hard to find of how frequenlty this happened in the past, despite the fact that Whale stocks were much larger.

There is growing 'concern' that modern beachings are related to Sonar activity, in particular Navy's testng more powerful deivces. It is known that Whales hearing power sare acute and it is thought the sonar can damage this and confuse them. Hard to prove though.

Agreed very sad.


----------



## TxllxT

Belowpar said:


> Evidence is hard to find of how frequenlty this happened in the past, despite the fact that Whale stocks were much larger.
> 
> There is growing 'concern' that modern beachings are related to Sonar activity, in particular Navy's testng more powerful deivces. It is known that Whales hearing power sare acute and it is thought the sonar can damage this and confuse them. Hard to prove though.
> 
> Agreed very sad.


The Dutch experts explained that these 5 young males took the wrong turn above Scotland and ended up in a trap, formed by the North Sea that towards the south gets smaller and more shallow. They didn't find food there anymore as well. Normally these young sperm whales head south along the west side of Britain & Ireland. Perhaps their sonars got disturbed somewhere, who knows?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> *Supermarket checkout girl*: Good morning.
> *Vaneyes*: It's a very good morning. Did you know it's Beethoven's birthday?
> *Supermarket checkout girl*: No, I didn't.
> *Vaneyes*: He's 245. Do you have any Beethoven recordings?
> *Supermarket checkout girl*: Yes, I have one piece on a CD, with some other things.
> *Vaneyes*: Good, listen to it tonight, toasting with something.
> *Supermarket checkout girl*: Yes, I will will.


"Yes, I have one piece on a CD, with some other things."

What is the likelihood that the one piece is Fur Elise? Ugh!


----------



## TxllxT

Three more sperm whales found dead at Texel (on the Waddenzee side of the island) - the last time seven whales got here was in 1762:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've done it!

I've written my greatest masterpiece yet. It's taken me almost 3 months, and it's a little under 200K words long, my estimate. I've still to edit it, maybe revise some details, and that will take a week at least. But wow... never thought I'd do that. So much time on my hands these days, you know. 200K... I hear that's about 400-500 pages of standard-sized paper-back issue? Plus, I split it into 4 parts, so roughly 50K words each....

Who knows... *shrugs* Would anyone be interested in reading about a _perfectly normal _family living in Russia near the end of the 19th century that has some pretty bad drama happen to both a brother and sister in the family? Also classical music allusions galore. That's what it's about lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"HUILU HUILU WAKE UP WAKE UP HUILU WAKE UP WAKE UP HUILU--"
"WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT?!"
"... Hi." *kisses me on cheek*

I don't always wake up in the mornings feeling refreshed, but when I do, it often has little to do with how much I actually slept...


----------



## aleazk

In Buenos Aires (again...), preparing my trip to New Zealand next tuesday! First stop: my cousin's apartment in Auckland, I will be there a couple of days. Next: maybe Rotorua. Also, I'm very excited with Napier, "the world capital of Art Deco" (one of my favorite architectonic/design styles).

In other news, I finished the first chapter of what (hopefully) will be my first mathematical physics textbook ("Introduction to the foundations of mathematically rigorous quantum theories - from the basic principles and systems to LQG").


----------



## SeptimalTritone

aleazk said:


> In Buenos Aires (again...), preparing my trip to New Zealand next tuesday! First stop: my cousin's apartment in Auckland, I will be there a couple of days. Next: maybe Rotorua. Also, I'm very excited with Napier, "the world capital of Art Deco" (one of my favorite architectonic/design styles).
> 
> In other news, I finished the first chapter of what (hopefully) will be my first mathematical physics textbook ("Introduction to the foundations of mathematically rigorous quantum theories - from the basic principles and systems to LQG").


I have a few small conceptual questions if you're interested in answering.

I have heard that string theory tackles quantum gravity by unifying it with gauge theory in a string framework (or a superstring or brane framework). On the other hand, I've heard that loop quantum gravity proceeds by directly quantizing spacetime, and doesn't worry too much about trying to unify with gauge theory. Am I incorrect about this? If not, then what makes LQG a promising research program alternative to string theory?

Also, if in QFT we have fluctuating bosons and fermions moving in fixed spacetime parameters, how does LQG understand the quantum fluctuations of spacetime, if there are no parameters in which they are fluctuating as a function of? And second, what notion of temporal ordering is there if spacetime is in a superposition? (that may have been a bit of a stupid question. I realize that in Feynmann diagrams there's no temporal ordering of the events. maybe i should just ask whether LQG has a well-defined semiclassical regime... well i bet it does. still superpositions of spacetime seems like a very hard concept for me to intuit.)

I would be grateful for some broad conceptual clarity. Thank you!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

aleazk said:


> In Buenos Aires (again...), preparing my trip to New Zealand next tuesday! First stop: my cousin's apartment in Auckland, I will be there a couple of days. Next: maybe Rotorua. Also, I'm very excited with Napier, "the world capital of Art Deco" (one of my favorite architectonic/design styles).
> 
> In other news, I finished the first chapter of what (hopefully) will be my first mathematical physics textbook ("Introduction to the foundations of mathematically rigorous quantum theories - from the basic principles and systems to LQG").


Rotorua's great, provided you get used to the general sulphurous smell 
And of course Napier's excellent, but I suppose I'm a bit biased, what with living there and all that...


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I have a few small conceptual questions if you're interested in answering.
> 
> I have heard that string theory tackles quantum gravity by unifying it with gauge theory in a string framework (or a superstring or brane framework). On the other hand, I've heard that loop quantum gravity proceeds by directly quantizing spacetime, and doesn't worry too much about trying to unify with gauge theory. Am I incorrect about this? If not, then what makes LQG a promising research program alternative to string theory?


Hi, Sam.

The standard answers by the people supporting the LQG approach are the following:

-LQG:

Advantages: i) actual quantization of General Relativity (GR), conceptually clear and taking into account the big problem posed by an actual quantization of GR (the problem of developing a background independent quantum theory (BI); that's why I say it's an actual quantization of GR), no extra experimentally unverified assumptions like extra dimensions and supersymmetry; ii) as of today, all of the steps are mathematically rigorous.

Disadvantages: i) only a theory of quantum gravity and not an unification of all the fundamental forces from a single principle.

-String theory:

Advantages: i) an unification of all the fundamental forces from a single principle.

Disadvantages: i) not an actual quantization of GR (it's, at best, a semiclassical approximation to this theory), conceptually convoluted and not addressing the problem of BI (that's why I say it's not an actual quantization of GR), extra experimentally unverified assumptions like extra dimensions and supersymmetry; ii) to this day, most of the 'theory' consists in bits of this and that, all of which are mathematically non-rigorous.

-----------------------

Consider a classical field F propagating on a fixed classical metric g. We know how to rigorously quantize this field F: a) put the theory in hamiltonian form; b) select a (obviously classical, i.e., commutative) C*-sub-algebra of observables, G; c) define the abstract non-commutative quantum C*-algebra of the field as the quotient Q=G/I, where I is the ideal generated by the classical Poisson brackets relations in G of the classical theory in hamiltonian form; d) classify all of the possible concrete representations of Q in Hilbert spaces (in general, for field theories there are a lot of inequivalent representations, this is a big and subtle problem); e) implement the constraints if any.

This sounds pretty nice, why don't we also apply it to the metric g? The problem is that, in the usual scheme, the classical algebra G is highly dependent on the background metric g (and therefore the quantum algebra Q too). Now, in GR, the dynamical variable/field to quantize is g itself! But this means that the metric becomes an operator; so, at the fundamental quantum level, there's no classical background g at all! So, a classical g cannot appear in the sub-algebra G nor the quantum algebra Q for GR simply because it doesn't exist at the fundamental level: the quantum theory and the algebra underlying in a quantum theory of gravity have to be BI (background independent).

The LQG approach solves this problem by making a change of variables in the usual ADM hamiltonian form of GR that allows to define a BI sub-algebra G for GR (this is not possible in the ADM variables). The result is a BI quantum algebra Q in which no classical background g appears. They also have a powerful uniqueness result for the representation theory of this quantum algebra.

Perturbative approaches, like string theory, just split the metric g as g=g[SUB]0[/SUB]+g[SUB]P[/SUB], where g[SUB]0[/SUB] is a classical fixed background metric and g[SUB]P[/SUB] is a perturbation of this metric; then, they quantize g[SUB]P[/SUB] over the classical fixed background metric g[SUB]0[/SUB] in the usual way. From the point of view of BI, this is highly unsatisfactory; at best, it can only be a semiclassical approximation when the quantum metric g can be seen as a quantum field g[SUB]P[/SUB] propagating in a classical background (g[SUB]0[/SUB]). But, in general cases, this is not the case. Perturbative approaches were actually abandoned because they resulted in non-renormalizable theories. Apparently, the resulting theory in string theory has a better behaviour and that's why it gets attention.



SeptimalTritone said:


> Also, if in QFT we have fluctuating bosons and fermions moving in fixed spacetime parameters, how does LQG understand the quantum fluctuations of spacetime, if there are no parameters in which they are fluctuating as a function of? And second, what notion of temporal ordering is there if spacetime is in a superposition? (that may have been a bit of a stupid question. I realize that in Feynmann diagrams there's no temporal ordering of the events. maybe i should just ask whether LQG has a well-defined semiclassical regime... well i bet it does. still superpositions of spacetime seems like a very hard concept for me to intuit.)
> 
> I would be grateful for some broad conceptual clarity. Thank you!!!


The classical and semi-classical limits of LQG are still open problems and there's no rigorous proof today.

As for superpositions of space, well, that depends on how you interpret quantum probabilities. For me, if the probability is less than one, then the value of the property is not defined. In LQG, the Hilbert space has a basis of states called spin-networks states, which have the property of being the simultaneous eigenvectors of the area and volume operators (which have discrete spectrum). So, if the state of the quantum system is a spin-network state, the values of the area and volume are defined. If the state of the quantum system is a general state, which would be a linear combination of spin-network states, then the values of the area and volume will not be defined for these states.


----------



## aleazk

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rotorua's great, provided you get used to the general sulphurous smell
> And of course Napier's excellent, but I suppose I'm a bit biased, what with living there and all that...


Yeah, thank you for mentioning the Art Deco thing, otherwise I wouldn't have considered Napier!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

aleazk said:


> Perturbative approaches, like string theory, just split the metric g as g=g[SUB]0[/SUB]+g[SUB]P[/SUB], where g[SUB]0[/SUB] is a classical fixed background metric and g[SUB]P[/SUB] is a perturbation of this metric; then, they quantize g[SUB]P[/SUB] over the classical fixed background metric g[SUB]0[/SUB] in the usual way. From the point of view of BI, this is highly unsatisfactory; at best, it can only be a semiclassical approximation when the quantum metric g can be seen as a quantum field g[SUB]P[/SUB] propagating in a classical background (g[SUB]0[/SUB]). But, in general cases, this is not the case. Perturbative approaches were actually abandoned because they resulted in non-renormalizable theories. Apparently, the resulting theory in string theory has a better behaviour and that's why it gets attention.


I didn't realize that string theory just perturbatively mangled the metric as well to get quantum gravity, but that coupling with string matter makes the gravitational theory renormalizable and that was the whole logic. Clearly, that's unacceptable. However, I was under the impression that gravity in string theory was an emergent thing caused by the geometry of condensed string networks. Isn't a main research goal of string theory the emergent gravity resulting from string field theory? I.e. gravity is not a fundamental thing that needs to be fully quantized, it's just an emergent thing that looks like curved spacetime in the classical limit. My really vague understanding was that was the main physical point behind adS/CFT: large scale quantum entanglement gives emergent gravity, and so gravity doesn't need to be fundamentally quantized. Hasn't even the condensed matter community like Xiao-Gang Wen gotten into this, or the superfluid helium analogue-gravity people? I'm just trying to play devil's advocate with something I don't know well at all; you've been doing quite a good job.



aleazk said:


> The classical and semi-classical limits of LQG are still open problems and there's no rigorous proof today.
> 
> As for superpositions of space, well, that depends on how you interpret quantum probabilities. For me, if the probability is less than one, then the value of the property is not defined. In LQG, the Hilbert space has a basis of states called spin-networks states, which have the property of being the simultaneous eigenvectors of the area and volume operators (which have discrete spectrum). So, if the state of the quantum system is a spin-network state, the values of the area and volume are defined. If the state of the quantum system is a general state, which would be a linear combination of spin-network states, then the values of the area and volume will not be defined for these states.


Hmm... linear combinations of spin network states is a really hard thing to intuit. Linear combinations of the entire history of the universe... I can picture quantum fields doing things in a classical curved metric with c number parameters, but man... what does "background independent" _evolution_ mean??? 

Edit: nvm. In GR the spacetime curvature + particles and fields can all consistently evolve together without a background, and quantum interference and fluctuations of this kind of evolution makes sense. It's like you can describe the curvature and crinkling of a piece of paper without a background that it's in, and quantum interference and fluctuations of that object is fair game.

That still leaves the question of whether gravity is fundamental and needing to be quantized, or whether it is emergent.


----------



## Wood

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rotorua's great, provided you get used to the general sulphurous smell
> And of course Napier's excellent, but I suppose I'm a bit biased, what with living there and all that...


That stinking bubbling funny-coloured mud is amazing. Take a warm coat Aleazk, the weather can be dire, even in Summer.

I don't live in Napier but I thought it was a lovely place too when I was based there for a couple of weeks. It has a nice little Art Cinema and everyone seemed quite friendly. The Art Deco stuff was okay, but not first class, indeed architecture is not one of the attractions of New Zealand.

The countryside is another matter. There is that hill just outside Hastings (can't remember its name, but you must know it MS) and a fantastic dirt road (is it called the Aunt Sally or something?) which takes you up into the bush where there is the second most beautiful campsite in the world. The first most beautiful campsite is also on NZ's North Island.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wood said:


> That stinking bubbling funny-coloured mud is amazing. Take a warm coat Aleazk, the weather can be dire, even in Summer.
> 
> I don't live in Napier but I thought it was a lovely place too when I was based there for a couple of weeks. It has a nice little Art Cinema and everyone seemed quite friendly. The Art Deco stuff was okay, but not first class, indeed architecture is not one of the attractions of New Zealand.
> 
> The countryside is another matter. There is that hill just outside Hastings (can't remember its name, but you must know it MS) and a fantastic dirt road (is it called the Aunt Sally or something?) which takes you up into the bush where there is the second most beautiful campsite in the world. The first most beautiful campsite is also on NZ's North Island.


I don't know which hill you mean, sorry - there are lots of nice hills - but perhaps the road you mean is the Gentle Annie?


----------



## Wood

MoonlightSonata said:


> I don't know which hill you mean, sorry - there are lots of nice hills - but perhaps the road you mean is the Gentle Annie?


That's it! Gentle Annie, my memory isn't so good. A quick internet search and I've found that the road has been sealed throughout its length since I was there. It is a shame in some ways.

There seemed to be a number of remote roads called Gentle Annie in NZ, but I never found out where the name came from.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aleazk said:


> classical


A word I recognized in that long post!

I guess this is what I sound like when I explain to music theory to beginners, especially Set Theory.


----------



## Belowpar

Wood said:


> That's it! Gentle Annie, my memory isn't so good. A quick internet search and I've found that the road has been sealed throughout its length since I was there. It is a shame in some ways.
> 
> There seemed to be a number of remote roads called Gentle Annie in NZ, but I never found out where the name came from.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentle_Annie I wonder if it comes form the grass?

But I immediately thought of the Song.


----------



## mstar

_Wow!_ Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht is _amazing!_ This is strikingly beautiful - I'm listening to it right now... I'm going to get more Schoenberg asap.


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I didn't realize that string theory just perturbatively mangled the metric as well to get quantum gravity, but that coupling with string matter makes the gravitational theory renormalizable and that was the whole logic. Clearly, that's unacceptable. However, I was under the impression that gravity in string theory was an emergent thing caused by the geometry of condensed string networks. Isn't a main research goal of string theory the emergent gravity resulting from string field theory? I.e. gravity is not a fundamental thing that needs to be fully quantized, it's just an emergent thing that looks like curved spacetime in the classical limit. My really vague understanding was that was the main physical point behind adS/CFT: large scale quantum entanglement gives emergent gravity, and so gravity doesn't need to be fundamentally quantized. Hasn't even the condensed matter community like Xiao-Gang Wen gotten into this, or the superfluid helium analogue-gravity people? I'm just trying to play devil's advocate with something I don't know well at all; you've been doing quite a good job.
> 
> Hmm... linear combinations of spin network states is a really hard thing to intuit. Linear combinations of the entire history of the universe... I can picture quantum fields doing things in a classical curved metric with c number parameters, but man... what does "background independent" _evolution_ mean???
> 
> Edit: nvm. In GR the spacetime curvature + particles and fields can all consistently evolve together without a background, and quantum interference and fluctuations of this kind of evolution makes sense. It's like you can describe the curvature and crinkling of a piece of paper without a background that it's in, and quantum interference and fluctuations of that object is fair game.
> 
> That still leaves the question of whether gravity is fundamental and needing to be quantized, or whether it is emergent.


Hi, Sam.

I have been touring Bs As all the day, so I'm very tired to write a detailed answer now. Anyway, some of the points you mention have already been debated in detail by top researchers in both fields. Check the following links:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_theory#Background_independence

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_independence

For a brief introduction to the rudiments of String Theory, check: _Geometry, Topology and Physics_ - *M.Nakahara* (chapter 14 of the second edition).

For an excellent exposition to the problems posed by Quantum Gravity as well as an exposition of the different approaches in different chapters (each one written by top researchers in their respective fields), check: _Approaches to quantum gravity_ - *Daniele Oriti*

Best regards.

PS: I'm not going to be online in the next week or so, so if you ask anything more, I'm not going to answer it soon.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Thank you! I will make a small comment. I see the importance of background independence. Positing any sort of c number spacetime and quantizing around it kind of sucks, unless it is revealed to be a part of a deeper background independent structure. I like what LQG is doing with starting with background independence right away. If emergence plays a major role in the understanding of gravity, it should still be "emerging on" something background independent.

(Also, duality between gauge theory and gravity is so compelling... I hope LQG or some other background independent research program will eventually make light of this.)


----------



## Pugg

The builders are coming _again_, this time the conservatory .
I think I am going to have a call that the weather is to cold :lol:


----------



## Wood

Belowpar said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentle_Annie I wonder if it comes form the grass?
> 
> But I immediately thought of the Song.


Ah, the McGarrigles. I keep meaning to replace my long lost copy of the French Album.

Your Wiki link increases the mystery about the origins of 'Gentle Annie', and its strange how two prominent Australian men from the first half of the 20th Century should be given it as a nickname.

It seems to be an historical Antipodean thing.


----------



## Wood

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A word I recognized in that long post!
> 
> I guess this is what I sound like when I explain to music theory to beginners, especially Set Theory.


I'm listening to Xenakis at the moment, and getting quite perplexed by the attempts to explain it in terms of set / game theory and probability / stochastic theory not to mention trees offering a continuum to the restrictions of a piano.

The music is great, and I have some memory of the mathematical concepts involved, but the challenge for the explainers seems to be to show, in laymen's terms, what the link is between the mathematical techniques and the music being listened to. At the moment, from what I have read, there seems to be a considerable gap.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wood said:


> I'm listening to Xenakis at the moment, and getting quite perplexed by the attempts to explain it in terms of set / game theory and probability / stochastic theory not to mention trees offering a continuum to the restrictions of a piano.
> 
> The music is great, and I have some memory of the mathematical concepts involved, but the challenge for the explainers seems to be to show, in laymen's terms, what the link is between the mathematical techniques and the music being listened to. At the moment, from what I have read, there seems to be a considerable gap.


I thought I'd try to help you out and typed "Xenakis for beginners" into my search engine. I'm afraid the first result was "Iannis Xenakis Classical Music - Not For Beginners."

Good luck.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Gonna go to a school overseas camp tomorrow!  Really nervous, can't sleep XD


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Egg, bread, mozzarella and tomatoes.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Gonna go to a school overseas camp tomorrow!  Really nervous, can't sleep XD


See it on the bright site, for once you will be _above_ your rock in Illinois.


----------



## Morimur

Bloody flu. It has held me hostage for over a week now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got a bad beating today (figuratively). January 14 was my 8-year anniversary with Glazunov, and I _just _remembered. Sad feelings. And he even was on the radio that day, but didn't come across it. I don't even remember what I did on that day. Well, an online friend is helping me celebrate now belatedly, I guess. 

8 years... imagine that... how can I possibly say that I really have anything to do it anymore? Really now... more like 8 years being hand-cuffed to someone...  

Counting down the days to our big date.... 36 days. Went online to search for a pretty handkerchief to dab my eyes with, but I might buy one in a store in the weeks before, or find something usable in the house. I'm dead serious. I really don't want to be a nuisance to anyone, and I will if I'm not careful, and working to anticipate my delicate needs.


----------



## Flamme

I had absolutely magical experience on 16th of january on the performance of the ''Nutcracker'' ballet...Colors, dance, stage magic everything combined created a wonderful ball of energy that stroke me and made me full of bright white light.I never wanted it to end..Just a bit sad i didnt use that uplifting feeling to start a conversation with one ''red riding hood'' on the bus station.


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Gonna go to a school overseas camp tomorrow!  Really nervous, can't sleep XD


Don't forget to wear a helmet.


----------



## Flamme

Boot camp??? FEMA?


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> In Buenos Aires (again...), preparing my trip to New Zealand next tuesday! First stop: my cousin's apartment in Auckland, I will be there a couple of days. Next: maybe Rotorua. Also, I'm very excited with Napier, "the world capital of Art Deco" (one of my favorite architectonic/design styles).


Finally in NZ.

But, man... after a nice flight of 13 hours, of which, thank god, I was able to sleep 9 hours... they interrogated me during 4 ******* hours in immigration. They, first, analyzed the content of my luggage with utter detail... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's just X-ray the empty suitcase just in case... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's use law 2fuckingsomething and 'temporarily arrest you for search' (these were exactly the words in the paper they showed to me; you don't like it? hey, in the paper that we are more or less forcing you to sign says you can call a lawyer... oh, yeah, I will call my family lawyer, just wait 13 hours until he arrives here... hey!, you can arrest him too!... two drug traffickers at once, a great hit!) in your private parts ... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's just interrogate him about every stupid detail we can think of during 3 hours... maybe that will be enough to collapse him... hey, let's also have some stupid dog lick his physics notebooks ('oh, that's physics? seems nice... who's that Olaf Stapledon in the book you have, is he a "physicist" too?... mmm, I don't kown, how can I know that what you are saying is true?'... I don't know... get a phd in algebraic quantum mechanics and only then touch my notes rather than sending a stupid dog... and no, I don't have my 'student ID' because I never made one nor was told it was necessary for entering NZ for a simple vacation... and don't even know exactly what that is anyway). Can I go to the toilet please?, I have been two hours here 'no, you are under temporal arrest now, only after we release you, you can go'... great he's getting nervous... 'oh, are you ok man?, you sound tense'... oh, the dog, the search, everything says he's clean?... mmm, that cousin story you say doesn't fit... also, we can't find her in the system... well, of course you are not going to find her if you don't write her full name and write the wrong nationality... 'oh, that's her cell number in your cell phone, can I see it?'... of course! just ******* call her, she's waiting for me exactly outside this immigration section!... 'can I see the pictures in your cell phone... oh, so, that's your chat with her?... mmm, can I see your chats with other persons too?... just give me your cell phone...'

---

-----

-------

----------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh, sorry, 'man': Keep reading if you want to see the end of this operetta.

..........................

......................................................................

mmmm, not yet...

----------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------

That's a nice cat the one you have there.

----------------------------------

------

'Soooooooooooo, she was uruguayan, not argentinian like you????????'... well, you never asked, I never told you she was argentinian "like me" and also she has NZ citizenship anyway... and I did told you that... 'okkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, apparently, your cousin is indeed just outside waiting for you as you told and she indeed works and lives when you told and also she corroborated your story... have a nice stay in NZ!'...

Yeah, thank you... by the way... when you get to your home, just enter this name you asked in wikipedia and you will understand why my father gave me that old copy of the novel, which I didn't allow you take outside its protection, and also you will make the connection with physics in case you still don't believe me... Star Maker, novel by Olaf Stapledon... 'oh, yeah, thanks man...'

'BTW, the supervisor wants to talk you' .... supervisor: 'you feel you were treated well' ... 'oh, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... the "arrest" part, though, was a bit too histrionic to my taste... I'm not a drug trafficker...'... 'of course, but we needed to make sure'...

HECK, you indeed made sure!!! (that's just me, I didn't told her that, it would have been disrespectful)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

aleazk said:


> Finally in NZ.
> 
> But, man... after a nice flight of 13 hours, of which, thank god, I was able to sleep 9 hours... they interrogated me during 4 ******* hours in immigration.
> [...]


I feel compelled to apologise on behalf of the whole of New Zealand. I promise we're not all like that!


----------



## geralmar

For the past two years, my principal link to the internet has been through a small tablet my wife gave me for Christmas. For some reason the keyboard "button" for the letter between the letters "i" and "k" on the alphabet suddenly stopped working. This now means I must compose every post in such a way that no word includes the offending letter. It is extremely frustrating. At least the forbidden letter isn't a vowel. Nevertheless, my posting activity on this and other websites is going to be severely curtailed for the near future.


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> Finally in NZ.
> 
> But, man... after a nice flight of 13 hours, of which, thank god, I was able to sleep 9 hours... they interrogated me during 4 ******* hours in immigration. They, first, analyzed the content of my luggage with utter detail... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's just X-ray the empty suitcase just in case... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's use law 2fuckingsomething and 'temporarily arrest you for search' (these were exactly the words in the paper they showed to me; you don't like it? hey, in the paper that we are more or less forcing you to sign says you can call a lawyer... oh, yeah, I will call my family lawyer, just wait 13 hours until he arrives here... hey!, you can arrest him too!... two drug traffickers at once, a great hit!) in your private parts ... since they didn't found nothing wrong... hey, let's just interrogate him about every stupid detail we can think of during 3 hours... maybe that will be enough to collapse him... hey, let's also have some stupid dog lick his physics notebooks ('oh, that's physics? seems nice... who's that Olaf Stapledon in the book you have, is he a "physicist" too?... mmm, I don't kown, how can I know that what you are saying is true?'... I don't know... get a phd in algebraic quantum mechanics and only then touch my notes rather than sending a stupid dog... and no, I don't have my 'student ID' because I never made one nor was told it was necessary for entering NZ for a simple vacation... and don't even know exactly what that is anyway). Can I go to the toilet please?, I have been two hours here 'no, you are under temporal arrest now, only after we release you, you can go'... great he's getting nervous... 'oh, are you ok man?, you sound tense'... oh, the dog, the search, everything says he's clean?... mmm, that cousin story you say doesn't fit... also, we can't find her in the system... well, of course you are not going to find her if you don't write her full name and write the wrong nationality... 'oh, that's her cell number in your cell phone, can I see it?'... of course! just ******* call her, she's waiting for me exactly outside this immigration section!... 'can I see the pictures in your cell phone... oh, so, that's your chat with her?... mmm, can I see your chats with other persons too?... just give me your cell phone...'
> 
> ---
> 
> -----
> 
> -------
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh, sorry, 'man': Keep reading if you want to see the end of this operetta.
> 
> ..........................
> 
> ......................................................................
> 
> mmmm, not yet...
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That's a nice cat the one you have there.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ------
> 
> 'Soooooooooooo, she was uruguayan, not argentinian like you????????'... well, you never asked, I never told you she was argentinian "like me" and also she has NZ citizenship anyway... and I did told you that... 'okkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, apparently, your cousin is indeed just outside waiting for you as you told and she indeed works and lives when you told and also she corroborated your story... have a nice stay in NZ!'...
> 
> Yeah, thank you... by the way... when you get to your home, just enter this name you asked in wikipedia and you will understand why my father gave me that old copy of the novel, which I didn't allow you take outside its protection, and also you will make the connection with physics in case you still don't believe me... Star Maker, novel by Olaf Stapledon... 'oh, yeah, thanks man...'
> 
> 'BTW, the supervisor wants to talk you' .... supervisor: 'you feel you were treated well' ... 'oh, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... the "arrest" part, though, was a bit too histrionic to my taste... I'm not a drug trafficker...'... 'of course, but we needed to make sure'...
> 
> HECK, you indeed made sure!!! (that's just me, I didn't told her that, it would have been disrespectful)


This is exactly what I had to undergo a few years back, after a flight of 23 hours.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Maybe the likelihood is proportional to how good looking and smart looking you are.


----------



## Pugg

SeptimalTritone said:


> Maybe the likelihood is proportional to how good looking and smart looking you are.


If that would be the case, I had to have a V.I.P treatment :cheers:


----------



## aleazk

MoonlightSonata said:


> I feel compelled to apologise on behalf of the whole of New Zealand. I promise we're not all like that!


Nothing to apologize from your part, MS, nor NZ citizens. I just had bad luck... and maybe my clothing was a little too much hippie (many people often tell me this), I was the ideal target for that kind of things. lol, the guy, before opening my bag told me (with his hand in the zipper, but without opening it): "are you really, really sure that you don't have here something like, e.g., marijuana"... he seemed pretty convinced that he was going to fing marijuana for personal use at least, lol. "I don't want surprises later", LOL.


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> Nothing to apologize from your part, MS, nor NZ citizens. I just had bad luck... and maybe my clothing was a little too much hippie (many people often tell me this), I was the ideal target for that kind of things. lol, the guy, before opening my bag told me (with his hand in the zipper, but without opening it): "are you really, really sure that you don't have here something like, e.g., marijuana"... he seemed pretty convinced that he was going to fing marijuana for personal use at least, lol. "I don't want surprises later", LOL.


Sure about the clothing, my dad use to be captain at KLM Royal Dutch Airlines, but his advice to me...
Always ware a tie a make sure you well dressed, special at long haul flights.
As I always was the last to board as "staff " rates the seats were always the best.


----------



## Belowpar

geralmar said:


> For the past two years, my principal link to the internet has been through a small tablet my wife gave me for Christmas. For some reason the keyboard "button" for the letter between the letters "i" and "k" on the alphabet suddenly stopped working. This now means I must compose every post in such a way that no word includes the offending letter. It is extremely frustrating. At least the forbidden letter isn't a vowel. Nevertheless, my posting activity on this and other websites is going to be severely curtailed for near future.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Void


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aleazk said:


> Nothing to apologize from your part, MS, nor NZ citizens. I just had bad luck... and maybe my clothing was a little too much hippie (many people often tell me this), I was the ideal target for that kind of things. lol, the guy, before opening my bag told me (with his hand in the zipper, but without opening it): "are you really, really sure that you don't have here something like, e.g., marijuana"... he seemed pretty convinced that he was going to fing marijuana for personal use at least, lol. "I don't want surprises later", LOL.


You are a strong man! I really think I would have had a lot of trouble not to burst into bitterly deprecating the triviality of everything which would have no doubt put me into deeper hell.

You are probably aware that at least since Bush in pretty much every 'civilized country' anyone remotely 'Mexican' or 'terrorist' strangely often gets picked for 'random inspections'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

geralmar said:


> For the past two years, my principal link to the internet has been through a small tablet my wife gave me for Christmas. For some reason the keyboard "button" for the letter between the letters "i" and "k" on the alphabet suddenly stopped working. This now means I must compose every post in such a way that no word includes the offending letter. It is extremely frustrating. At least the forbidden letter isn't a vowel. Nevertheless, my posting activity on this and other websites is going to be severely curtailed for near future.


You could always write in Italian (no J's needed) and then use Google translate. Although I sense there may be a flaw in this plan.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

aleazk said:


> 'BTW, the supervisor wants to talk you' .... supervisor: 'you feel you were treated well' ... 'oh, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... the "arrest" part, though, was a bit too histrionic to my taste... I'm not a drug trafficker...'... 'of course, but we needed to make sure'...
> 
> HECK, you indeed made sure!!! (that's just me, I didn't told her that, it would have been disrespectful)


Nice. I got similar treatment when I arrived back home in the UK after several months in Canada in 1985. Young, unshaven, traveling alone, wearing my grandfather's old Crombie overcoat, carrying insulin syringes...would you just come this way, Sir? We have some questions we'd like to ask you...


----------



## Wood

aleazk said:


> Finally in NZ.


Not too long ago the British police shot a Brazilian dead in London because he was dark skinned and looked suspicious. I believe he was just a tourist.

Normally we carry out our terrorist atrocities overseas...


----------



## geralmar

Pugg said:


> Sure about the clothing, my dad use to be captain at KLM Royal Dutch Airlines, but his advice to me...
> Always ware a tie a make sure you well dressed, special at long haul flights.
> As I always was the last to board as "staff " rates the seats were always the best.


One would think real drug couriers already know this so while immigration officials are interrogating the scruffy "hippie" the distinguished looking gentleman in the suit and tie-- and carrying all the drugs-- strolls through unmolested.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

geralmar said:


> One would think real drug couriers already know this so while immigration officials are interrogating the scruffy "hippie" the distinguished looking gentleman in the suit and tie-- and carrying all the drugs-- strolls through unmolested.


Exactly. My inquisitors didn't half look crestfallen when I showed them the insulin vials...


----------



## Morimur

Dress neutral and treat them as if they barely exist—I've never been hassled.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

It's my brother's birthday tomorrow, and I have been put in charge of making a piece of paper to go around the cake.
I may or may not have edited Mozart's face on to a motorbike rider. He looks good in black.


----------



## SarahNorthman

No judgement! But I have been on the biggest Harry Potter kick that is humanly possible. Not that I don't usually love the series, but this is more intense than usual. I'm not quite sure why but that is how it is these days. It is bringing back all sorts of memories, I've been very reminiscent about it all.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm back today! :'P

Great trip, gg everyone. The community service was amazing. I'm glad I could be able to serve. xP


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> No judgement! But I have been on the biggest Harry Potter kick that is humanly possible. Not that I don't usually love the series, but this is more intense than usual. I'm not quite sure why but that is how it is these days. It is bringing back all sorts of memories, I've been very reminiscent about it all.


Happy reminiscing


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I got a bad beating today (figuratively). January 14 was my 8-year anniversary with Glazunov, and I _just _remembered. Sad feelings. And he even was on the radio that day, but didn't come across it. I don't even remember what I did on that day. Well, an online friend is helping me celebrate now belatedly, I guess.
> 
> 8 years... imagine that... how can I possibly say that I really have anything to do it anymore? Really now... more like 8 years being hand-cuffed to someone...
> 
> *Counting down the days to our big date.... 36 days.* Went online to search for a pretty handkerchief to dab my eyes with, but I might buy one in a store in the weeks before, or find something usable in the house. I'm dead serious. I really don't want to be a nuisance to anyone, and I will if I'm not careful, and working to anticipate my delicate needs.


What exactly is going to happen in 36 days?


----------



## clavichorder

Morimur said:


>


Haha. Well...we like her anyway.


----------



## clavichorder

I am in Salamanca, Spain right now. I guess today marks one week in Spain so far. 11 more. I am enjoying it very much and am learning and meeting new people, friends even. But today I learned sad news. My cat of 13 years passed away, from a strange bacterial infection in his heart. It may seem silly, but he was more or less my best friend. I feel fine and happy when there are activities, but heavy when alone. I am glad I thought to give him extra attention before I left.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> What exactly is going to happen in 36 days?











Yesterday, it hit me: I'm not alive just to have good experiences, i.e. to have a good life. Because if that was true... there's no reason for me to _live _after I see this, no? Living is more than just achieving _the _best experience(s) in your life. I'm only 22, and I will be 23 when I see this (this is birthday gift to me, this ticket). But I feel like I've lived 80 years. My life has been jam-packed with _experiences_ at such a young age, particularly with things that were life-changing or simply memorable for life. Few my age have had such amazing musical experiences as I have had. But what life is there after 80? There is... I must meditate on these things, pray about it.


----------



## Morimur

I've been shoveling snow intermittently since 10am. I was so concentrated on the task that, for a brief second, my brain tricked me into thinking I was back in Canada.


----------



## Morimur

clavichorder said:


> Haha. Well...we like her anyway.


I ain't hatin', dawg. I was just sayin' she cray cray, is all.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 80608
> 
> 
> Yesterday, it hit me: I'm not alive just to have good experiences, i.e. to have a good life. Because if that was true... there's no reason for me to _live _after I see this, no? Living is more than just achieving _the _best experience(s) in your life. I'm only 22, and I will be 23 when I see this (this is birthday gift to me, this ticket). But I feel like I've lived 80 years. My life has been jam-packed with _experiences_ at such a young age, particularly with things that were life-changing or simply memorable for life. Few my age have had such amazing musical experiences as I have had. But what life is there after 80? There is... I must meditate on these things, pray about it.


Life is about others. Or else many, many more people would take a shortcut to eternal happiness in Heaven, no?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Drew this yesterday.


----------



## clavichorder

Today is my first day in a while doing little of anything. So here I am on t.c., typing with my thumbs. It has been said that little of worth has ever been typed with one's thumbs. Well, back to language school tomorrow. This small city is noted for its collegiate night life and discotheques. I have not taken advantage of it at all yet, but a Brazilian girl in my class claims to have been at it every night last week, and same for the clique of English students, who will likely not be learning Spanish very quickly because they only talk amongst themselves. I have made lots of friends from all over the world at my school, but have not found any other outlet. Still my first week. Predictably, I have already got my sights on one girl who I have singled out as the most interesting to me, this French Belgium girl who is really sweet and likes to read Proust, and does not have a smart phone. Tomorrow I want to ask her if she wants to hang out and get dinner later. We were on this tour at a museum and we talked a lot, because frankly she was kind of subtly following me. Man, it's nice to be out in the world, in a country where it's easier to talk to women too, even if you are not so proficient at the official language.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

clavichorder said:


> Predictably, I have already got my sights on one girl who I have singled out as the most interesting to me, this French Belgium girl who is really sweet and likes to read Proust, and does not have a smart phone. Tomorrow I want to ask her if she wants to hang out and get dinner later. We were on this tour at a museum and we talked a lot, because frankly she was kind of subtly following me.


She sounds extremely promising. I think your chances are great!

I just had a girl flake out on lunch today. I know people are going to make fun of me for it, because, let's face it, I'm the laughing stock of TC, the "forever alone loser virgin who needs to stop putting women on a pedestal". Well, I didn't put her on any sort of pedestal in my interactions with her when I first met her: I empathized with her strengths and weaknesses and shared mine, while keeping a realistic outlook on life and people with my usual Buddhistic idealism (mixed with a cynicism of how collective social dynamics prevent society from e.g. helping the poor or being nice to animals). Just like I have done in every other interaction with girls.

Heh heh heh. The pain is pretty unbearable, like a white hot misery.

I've also been extremely disillusioned with research. Our group does quantum optics and photonic computation in the semiclassical regime, but I have good reason to believe that the fundamental lego bricks of photonics, that is, the nonlinear materials, are simply not good enough. There's the optical parametric oscillator, that is, lithium niobate with a periodically applied electrostatic voltage to it that has a probability of converting one photon into two photons. It's interaction is so weak that one needs to work with it in the 10^6 photon regime, which is too much to really take advantage of quantum mechanics as a resource. (There are semiclassical quantum-Brownian fluctuations on top of Maxwell-like PDEs, but this sort of thing seems to me not quite enough of a "quantum mechanical resource" to be useful when scaled to larger computational prospects... gaussian covariance fluctuations between pulsed optical modes aren't really that computationally powerful... it's like we are essentially doing a version of classical simulated annealing minimization as our application.)

On the other hand, atom-cavity qed is highly responsive to a few photons, but the switching times (i.e. computational bandwidth) of atom-cavity qed are too low. I initially hoped that the rich behavior of atom-cavity types of systems could be used as a resource for reservoir computing, but I was told by my professor that the switching frequencies are two low to be worth doing anything with. Also, atom-cavity systems take up a whole optical table, which means one obviously can't have a scalable circuit of them, much less a portable device. Atom-cavities could only be used for quantum communication and cryptography, but not "computation". People hope that 2D materials with a few atom sheets of thickness, like molybdenum disulfide, may have use... but it's unclear if it's enough for quantum photonics.

Will any building block provide us with a useful photonic circuitry that has quantum effects beyond simple PDEs with quantum Brownian noise, like a few Fock-space excitations on top of coherent states? Will this regime be technologically useful? (Aside: that might not even be true. Actual quantum states, rather than more Guassian shot noise fluctuation, could in a larger circuit setting provide real quantum annealing power, which could be useful in minimization problems where for some reason there are tall but thin barriers to tunnel through. But I suspect that the really low power regime in which this could all happen is not going to be accessible with our current photonic building blocks) Should I just switch research groups and work on the (far theoretically richer) condensed matter theory? I'm a first year physics Phd...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just curious... From the perspective of a woman... Why is your field of expertise not giving you any comfort right now? Don't tell me physics can't replace the achievement of a real relationship. That's not the point. What you specialize in is absolutely brilliant. Is there no joy in the intrinsic nature of what you study? Why is it dependent on YOUR prospects of research? Isn't analyzing the laws of physics simply heartening in and of itself? Just curious.

If you're wondering why I ask, it's not because music in and of itself IS enough for single me. It isn't. But nor is a man.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just curious... From the perspective of a woman... Why is your field of expertise not giving you any comfort right now? Don't tell me physics can't replace the achievement of a real relationship. That's not the point. What you specialize in is absolutely brilliant. Is there no joy in the intrinsic nature of what you study? Why is it dependent on YOUR prospects of research? Isn't analyzing the laws of physics simply heartening in and of itself? Just curious.
> 
> If you're wondering why I ask, it's not because music in and of itself IS enough for single me. It isn't. But nor is a man.


Thanks Huliu. Physics is actually extremely joyous. I get the nerd chills (literally) every now and then when I understand deep concepts. Then I talk about them with loads of excitement with my other grad student friends.

I do want to consider switching fields because it's common (and even encouraged at Stanford) to hop around a few different professors for the first year of the PhD. I also had experience in condensed matter theory back at Caltech with both research and grad-level classes. I had a mistaken notion of the level of "quantumness" that could be achieved with photonics, because it took me a while to understand the basic mathematical formalism, and I also didn't realize the physical regime we could achieve.

I think it is absolutely essential to really care about my research prospects because PhD research work (you don't take that many classes in a science PhD) for 6 years is a long term commitment. That's why it's a big deal for all beginning PhD students. It is common knowledge that research has a lot of psychological ups and downs, and one must chose a research path you really care about.

And yes, my small but good circle of close friends, with a few platonic girl friends, is very important. The girlfriend issue is only a problem because I don't have a very good self-image, and don't fully trust in my own worth. I know it's hard to believe that a physicist who has gone to a few of the top 10 schools could think this, but it's true.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Today is my first day in a while doing little of anything. So here I am on t.c., typing with my thumbs. It has been said that little of worth has ever been typed with one's thumbs. Well, back to language school tomorrow. This small city is noted for its collegiate night life and discotheques. I have not taken advantage of it at all yet, but a Brazilian girl in my class claims to have been at it every night last week, and same for the clique of English students, who will likely not be learning Spanish very quickly because they only talk amongst themselves. I have made lots of friends from all over the world at my school, but have not found any other outlet. Still my first week. Predictably, I have already got my sights on one girl who I have singled out as the most interesting to me, this French Belgium girl who is really sweet and likes to read Proust, and does not have a smart phone. Tomorrow I want to ask her if she wants to hang out and get dinner later. We were on this tour at a museum and we talked a lot, because frankly she was kind of subtly following me. Man, it's nice to be out in the world, in a country where it's easier to talk to women too, even if you are not so proficient at the official language.


Fantástico, Clavi. Espero que la pases muy bien en España. Ja, yo también me hubiera fijado en esa chica Belga por las mismas razones que tú. Saludos.


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> I know people are going to make fun of me for it, because, let's face it, I'm the laughing stock of TC...


You are not the laughing stock of anyone. You are a cherished and respected member of this forum.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> You are not the laughing stock of anyone. You are a cherished and respected member of this forum.


Mmmmmm, now that I think of it... yes, you may be the laughing stock of one member here: RichannesWhrams...

BUT, Hey! Very likely, I'm also his laughing stock, and the whole forum... and the whole world!


----------



## senza sordino

This morning I played Elgar's Piano Quintet with four others. Not a performance, just a get together to play. This was a lot of fun. Sure there were some timing issues, and we had to stop to regroup a few times. And we replayed some segments a few times. A fun morning. 

Also in the news, I move into my new place in three weeks. I've been here at my temporary home for eight weeks so far. My commute right now is long, up to three hours a day on the bus and train there and back. A recent birthday gift has come in handy, the B*se noise cancelling headphones are great. Once I move into my new place my commute with decrease. A 30 minute walk, 10 minute cycle or transit in about 15 minutes. I'm quite excited about my new place. 

While at my temporary digs, I'm not playing with the orchestra anymore. But this will change once I move in. And I might play in a second orchestra later in May.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aleazk said:


> Mmmmmm, now that I think of it... yes, you may be the laughing stock of one member here: RichannesWhrams...
> 
> BUT, Hey! Very likely, I'm also his laughing stock, and the whole forum... and the whole world!


You beat me to it. 5 points!


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> Mmmmmm, now that I think of it... yes, you may be the laughing stock of one member here: RichannesWhrams...
> 
> BUT, Hey! Very likely, I'm also his laughing stock, and the whole forum... and the whole world!


If one can't laugh on them self from time yo time, one is in deep trouble :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight, midnight walk under the full moon. The world glimmers in a blue light, and the bare trees cast their shadows over the snow. The stars and planets shine brightly as well and all is quiet. The only marker of the passage of time is the slow course of the moon and stars over the deep night sky...

Sounds like the premise of a new story I want to right... or maybe Skyrim. :lol:


----------



## aleazk

SeptimalTritone said:


> Thanks Huliu. Physics is actually extremely joyous. I get the nerd chills (literally) every now and then when I understand deep concepts. Then I talk about them with loads of excitement with my other grad student friends.
> 
> I do want to consider switching fields because it's common (and even encouraged at Stanford) to hop around a few different professors for the first year of the PhD. I also had experience in condensed matter theory back at Caltech with both research and grad-level classes. I had a mistaken notion of the level of "quantumness" that could be achieved with photonics, because it took me a while to understand the basic mathematical formalism, and I also didn't realize the physical regime we could achieve.
> 
> I think it is absolutely essential to really care about my research prospects because PhD research work (you don't take that many classes in a science PhD) for 6 years is a long term commitment. That's why it's a big deal for all beginning PhD students. It is common knowledge that research has a lot of psychological ups and downs, and one must chose a research path you really care about.
> 
> And yes, my small but good circle of close friends, with a few platonic girl friends, is very important. The girlfriend issue is only a problem because I don't have a very good self-image, and don't fully trust in my own worth. I know it's hard to believe that a physicist who has gone to a few of the top 10 schools could think this, but it's true.


You should come to mathematical physics. We have a saying here: if Nature doesn't fit in our beautiful mathematical schemes, then that's her problem!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Maybe you just need some ether, for, ehem... filtration purposes.


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> She sounds extremely promising. I think your chances are great!
> 
> I just had a girl flake out on lunch today.


Most of the time I go out with a girl they break all contact with me after seeing them. I said I had met a girl a few times then she broke all contact with me. If they don´t like me they can tell me instead of just disappearing.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

aleazk said:


> You should come to mathematical physics. We have a saying here: if Nature doesn't fit in our beautiful mathematical schemes, then that's her problem!


Heh. The all-too-perfect topological lattice models that I was working on back at Caltech really frustrated me when recent review articles were like "yeah, the non-abelian fractional quantum hall effect quasiparticles are not really experimentally there because there's too much disorder in the system" or "we can't tell in 1D Majorana fermion wires whether our zero-bias peak signal is from the exotic excitation or from disorder".

I thought that a more experimental research group with photonics would be the solution for a combination of awareness of what was actually possible with interesting theory, but it looks like we're not even going to get even quantum annealing or reservoir computing.

Maybe a condensed matter project that actually cares about disorder would be the right thing. I'm starting to look at the large body of theory on it, and maybe there will be a prof. who has some interesting projects beyond the idealized pure systems. There's a lot of beauty in disorder theory where exponentially rare events have exponentially strong effects on the system, which is like OMG.


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Maybe you just need some ether, for, ehem... filtration purposes.


Richanneswrahms: "I am evil, in a good way." Yes, I pretty much feel this to be the case.


----------



## clavichorder

What Mr. Tritone might benefit greatly from, apart from the gratification of being appreciated by a woman he likes, is to have more undeserved self esteem, like many other men. Surely, if they can happen upon it so cheaply, then a man of septimals talents could too. Feeling good even though you don't feel you deserve too...Probably not new for you, but in recent history I have found a little bit of this genuine pomposity or whatever it is, to be met with good results, except once you start equating it with the results...well then you basically dont have the advantage anymore.

And also...be careful having too much swagger around those rare, rare women inclined to really like you for who you are, as it might just confuse their natural inclination and yours. But for the rest of them, flex up and swagger.

Generic bro tips that didn't have to be said, but were nonetheless, from a bro with comparable level of finesse and success.

P.S. Wish me luck today. It's been a while since I have attempted to date. I have a hopeful feeling she could be one of those rare ones...


----------



## Sloe

I just said yes to take a five hour long train trip this Thursday to visit a girl what is wrong with me?


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> This morning I played Elgar's Piano Quintet with four others. Not a performance, just a get together to play. This was a lot of fun. Sure there were some timing issues, and we had to stop to regroup a few times. And we replayed some segments a few times. A fun morning.
> 
> Also in the news, I move into my new place in three weeks. I've been here at my temporary home for eight weeks so far. My commute right now is long, up to three hours a day on the bus and train there and back. A recent birthday gift has come in handy, the B*se noise cancelling headphones are great. Once I move into my new place my commute with decrease. A 30 minute walk, 10 minute cycle or transit in about 15 minutes. I'm quite excited about my new place.
> 
> While at my temporary digs, I'm not playing with the orchestra anymore. But this will change once I move in. And I might play in a second orchestra later in May.


That's terrific! Good for you!!!


----------



## PeteW

Sloe said:


> I just said yes to take a five hour long train trip to visit a girl what is wrong with me?


Nothing! Sounds entirely reasonable.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> You should come to mathematical physics. We have a saying here: if Nature doesn't fit in our beautiful mathematical schemes, then that's her problem!


Makes me think of the cutting-edge developments going on with physics - especially entanglement - right now. Bell inequality broken, either classical physics or localism falling apart, and the possibility of black hole firewalls. Even though I lean more toward the biotech/biochem side of things, quantum physics is becoming too intriguing to ignore.

I just got the newest Nature journal issue and I'm excited to see what new discoveries have been published within just a month...


----------



## trazom

It's the same old story. Boy finds girl, boy loses girl, girl finds boy, boy forgets girl, boy remembers girl, girl dies in a tragic blimp accident over the Orange Bowl on New Year's Day.


----------



## aleazk

Today I got my visa to travel to Australia. I plan a four days visit to Melbourne as a closing to my three weeks stay in New Zealand.


----------



## Sloe

aleazk said:


> Today I got my visa to travel to Australia. I plan a four days visit to Melbourne as a closing to my three weeks stay in New Zealand.


Having seen "Border Security" don´t bring food with you and clean your shoes before arriving.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Had annual physical exam recently- was happy to discover that my resting pulse rate was _50!_:guitar:[About 2½ years ago, it was 78.]

I, like many other Talk Classical members, experienced The Blizzard on Saturday. The next morning, I had to manually shovel out two cars from the snowfall and "plow-walls" that formed around them. At that time, I sure was grateful for all the cardio-work I'd done.


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness the builders are gone, now waiting for the decorators tomorrow


----------



## Cheyenne

I see this thread has been reserved as personal romantic diary :lol: I am reading _Darkness at Noon_ and will be picking up Górekic's fourth soon!


----------



## clavichorder

Make that Romantic with a capital R.

Just no Berlioz level exploits unless you are gonna write the next Symphony Fantastique.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

No doubt my eccentricities have contributed to that impression.................

Once in a while, I still feel like I'm being hit in the face with a brick: *IT'S* GOING TO HAPPEN!

And then I go on with daily life.

We are free from the snow! Bulldozer came this morning, was a long job for them. Now my dad can go to work and we can do other things.


----------



## Sloe

Sloe said:


> I just said yes to take a five hour long train trip this Thursday to visit a girl what is wrong with me?


I cancel it I will work all this week. I can´t deny work.


----------



## Sloe

Cheyenne said:


> I see this thread has been reserved as personal romantic diary :lol: I am reading _Darkness at Noon_ and will be picking up Górekic's fourth soon!


Well when the only thing you do is working and reading posts on talkclassical and listen to music chasing after girls is the only thing to report about.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No doubt my eccentricities have contributed to that impression.................
> 
> Once in a while, I still feel like I'm being hit in the face with a brick: *IT'S* GOING TO HAPPEN!


Now there's something I've never wished for!


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> I see this thread has been reserved as personal romantic diary :lol: I am reading *Darkness at Noon* and will be picking up Górekic's fourth soon!


"Dat's a goodun."


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Thank goodness the builders are gone, *now waiting for the decorators tomorrow*


"Looking forward to it."


----------



## Vaneyes

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Had annual physical exam recently- was happy to discover that *my resting pulse rate was 50!*:guitar:[About 2½ years ago, it was 78.]
> 
> I, like many other Talk Classical members, experienced The Blizzard on Saturday. The next morning, I had to manually shovel out two cars from the snowfall and "plow-walls" that formed around them. At that time, I sure was grateful for all the cardio-work I'd done.


"That is very good, Chi. Mine is 40, and never above 85 in more strenuous activity."


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Makes me think of the cutting-edge developments going on with physics - especially entanglement - right now. Bell inequality broken, either classical physics or localism falling apart, and the possibility of black hole firewalls. Even though I lean more toward the biotech/biochem side of things, *quantum physics is becoming too intriguing to ignore. *
> 
> I just got the newest Nature journal issue and I'm excited to see what new discoveries have been published within just a month...


I was just saying that.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> "Looking forward to it."


Is that Marschallin Blair?


----------



## Dim7

Morimur said:


> Is that Marschallin Blair?


Or is it Britney?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ughhhhhhh...

: "Aiouuuuuu!!"
: "....."
: "Aiouuuuuu!! Good evening Flutey! May I stay for dinner... _and _dish washing?"
: "Oh God... please stop..."
: "What! Don't you like this?"
: "Shush! My mom thinks something's wrong with me now."
: "Pish posh! She can laugh at you all she wants. And you cry or laugh all you want! I'm not leaving your side!"
: "But this ... of _all pieces? _For half an hour?!"
: "Hey, weren't you asking for it?"
: "NO! Just because I want to see you doesn't mean I want to see you _now!_"
: "Tough! I go on my own schedule, my love, and there's nothing you can do about it. To the detriment of your psyche! But you do like this piece, no?"
: "Yes... that's what makes it worse... but you can stop choking me up, ok?"
: "Oh... _*removes hands from throat*_ right, that was unnecessary..."

So that was a very pitiful conversation at my dinner table this evening... no, I mean with my parents. I couldn't have conversation with them. This was happening instead.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ughhhhhhh...
> 
> : "Aiouuuuuu!!"
> : "....."
> : "Aiouuuuuu!! Good evening Flutey! May I stay for dinner... _and _dish washing?"
> : "Oh God... please stop..."
> : "What! Don't you like this?"
> : "Shush! My mom thinks something's wrong with me now."
> : "Pish posh! She can laugh at you all she wants. And you cry or laugh all you want! I'm not leaving your side!"
> : "But this ... of _all pieces? _For half an hour?!"
> : "Hey, weren't you asking for it?"
> : "NO! Just because I want to see you doesn't mean I want to see you _now!_"
> : "Tough! I go on my own schedule, my love, and there's nothing you can do about it. To the detriment of your psyche! But you do like this piece, no?"
> : "Yes... that's what makes it worse... but you can stop choking me up, ok?"
> : "Oh... _*removes hands from throat*_ right, that was unnecessary..."
> 
> So that was a very pitiful conversation at my dinner table this evening... no, I mean with my parents. I couldn't have conversation with them. This was happening instead.











Just thought this would fit in with the general theme .


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> : "NO! Just because I want to see you doesn't mean I want to see you _now!_"
> : "Tough! I go on my own schedule, my love, and there's nothing you can do about it. To the detriment of your psyche! But you do like this piece, no?"
> : "Yes... that's what makes it worse... but you can stop choking me up, ok?"
> : "Oh... _*removes hands from throat*_ right, that was unnecessary..."


I completely understand that this is meant in a joking way, so please do not get me wrong when I (rhetorically) ask:
What if these such conversations are a subconscious hint at something that might be related to your recent comments on being displeased with life? Not trying to psychoanalyze or anything, but something perhaps to consider.


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> "Looking forward to it."


I did not see that coming. I did not see that coming at all. 








Now I can relate.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mstar said:


> I completely understand that this is meant in a joking way, so please do not get me wrong when I (rhetorically) ask:
> What if these such conversations are a subconscious hint at something that might be related to your recent comments on being displeased with life? Not trying to psychoanalyze or anything, but something perhaps to consider.


I think Huilunsoittaja was writing an imagined conversation with her flute.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> I completely understand that this is meant in a joking way, so please do not get me wrong when I (rhetorically) ask:
> What if these such conversations are a subconscious hint at something that might be related to your recent comments on being displeased with life? Not trying to psychoanalyze or anything, but something perhaps to consider.


Well, in my other posts, it was a very specific kind of displeasure that I was hinting at either. It's just sometimes for me personally, I become so happy about something that I become sad. Has that ever happened to you? Some absolutely wonderful things are happening in my life, and then it reverses and I feel sad for some of the following reasons: very few or no one to share it with including my family (that's a huge source of my own joy these days in sharing appropriately pleasing things to others), or that it makes me long for something I currently can't have, or otherwise feel like my joy is being suppressed by the rest of reality, like it can't prosper and reach full bloom. I'm like a flower trapped inside a glass bowl. I'm still getting plenty of nourishment, but I can't spread out. But I'm not a dying flower, no... the deep yearnings of my soul won't be squelched entirely.

I guess you could say I was so happy this evening I became sad again...


----------



## aleazk

Today I went to the Auckland Zoo and finally got to see a friggin' kiwi alive. They had them so extremely protected in a special dark room that it was impossible to take pictures.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Is that Marschallin Blair?


Hilarious :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"Would you like to hear my name mentioned on the radio? It sounds nice, doesn't it? I mean, it's not actually _my _music, I just orchestrated something that the announcer _really _wanted to make mention that I was responsible for. Too late! You already heard it the moment you stopped playing at the piano. You drowned out my orchestrated piece, but not my name! HAH! If _you _were playing my music at the time, how much _more _cutely coincidental would that have been? The program would not have been me, but _you!_ By the way... why weren't you playing my music? Was it something I said last night?"

-_-

For those who are curious to know, I'm currently applying to grad school for flute, again. I've been out of school for this whole year, just practicing flute, playing piano, reading, writing, listening to music, and doing nonsensical things to pass the time like saying silly stuff here that might make a few people furrow their brows or smile. Enough self-pity! 5 auditions are lined up at some pretty awesome places (but I'm leaving confidential for now), and I'm hopeful once again. I think things will go better this time around. I'm not only playing better, I have a better resume/portfolio. That counts a lot when the admissions committees look at musically proficient candidates and have to start eliminating people. But, I don't like talking about this so much. It will be a bitter-sweet experience because it will be fun to travel again, and to play well, but, there's still a kind of bitter side of it, the knowledge of the competition ahead of me, my "odds" at getting anywhere. Best not to think about those things, and psyche myself out. *sigh* The mind can only take the scourge for so long, and then it needs a break.

I might not talk about this again until it's all over with in April.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "Would you like to hear my name mentioned on the radio? It sounds nice, doesn't it? I mean, it's not actually _my _music, I just orchestrated something that the announcer _really _wanted to make mention that I was responsible for. Too late! You already heard it the moment you stopped playing at the piano. You drowned out my orchestrated piece, but not my name! HAH! If _you _were playing my music at the time, how much _more _cutely coincidental would that have been? The program would not have been me, but _you!_ By the way... why weren't you playing my music? Was it something I said last night?"
> 
> -_-
> 
> For those who are curious to know, I'm currently applying to grad school for flute, again. I've been out of school for this whole year, just practicing flute, playing piano, reading, writing, listening to music, and doing nonsensical things to pass the time like saying silly stuff here that might make a few people furrow their brows or smile. Enough self-pity! 5 auditions are lined up at some pretty awesome places (but I'm leaving confidential for now), and I'm hopeful once again. I think things will go better this time around. I'm not only playing better, I have a better resume/portfolio. That counts a lot when the admissions committees look at musically proficient candidates and have to start eliminating people. But, I don't like talking about this so much. It will be a bitter-sweet experience because it will be fun to travel again, and to play well, but, there's still a kind of bitter side of it, the knowledge of the competition ahead of me, my "odds" at getting anywhere. Best not to think about those things, and psyche myself out. *sigh* The mind can only take the scourge for so long, and then it needs a break.
> 
> I might not talk about this again until it's all over with in April.


Well, why don't you become an electrician or something? That's a practical profession.í ½í¸í ½í¸í ½í¸


----------



## Vaneyes

I met an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter. We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a Sportsman's Double? 'What's that? I asked. 'It's a mother and daughter threesome,' she said. As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her daughter might look like, I said, 'No, I haven't.' We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, 'tonight's your lucky night'. We went back to her place. We walked in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: 'Mom...you still awake?'


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I met an older woman at a bar last night. She looked pretty good for a 60-year-old. In fact, she wasn't too bad at all, and I found myself thinking she probably had a really hot daughter. We drank a couple of beers, and she asked if I'd ever had a Sportsman's Double? 'What's that? I asked. 'It's a mother and daughter threesome,' she said. As my mind began to embrace the idea, and I wondered what her daughter might look like, I said, 'No, I haven't.' We drank a bit more, then she said with a wink, 'tonight's your lucky night'. We went back to her place. We walked in. She put on the hall light and shouted upstairs: 'Mom...you still awake?'


​


----------



## Morimur

I went for my yearly checkup and my cholesterol is 160, y'all! I had no idea. In keeping with my nihilist nature I reckon I've only a few days left. It's been an interesting 35 years—goodbye cruel world!

P.S. Keep it pithy, Powders!


----------



## clavichorder

So vaneyes ...how was it?


----------



## clavichorder

Morimur said:


> I went for my yearly checkup and my cholesterol is 160, y'all! I had no idea. In keeping with my nihilist nature I reckon I've only a few days left. It's been an interesting 35 years-goodbye cruel world!
> 
> P.S. Keep it pithy, Powders!


N###a wtf you been eatin'?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Morimur said:


> I went for my yearly checkup and my cholesterol is 160, y'all! I had no idea. In keeping with my nihilist nature I reckon I've only a few days left. It's been an interesting 35 years-goodbye cruel world!
> 
> P.S. Keep it pithy, Powders!


OK, 160 mg/dL so that's 4.15 mmol/L in new money. That's a bit on the high side but it should be controllable.

Just for a shock comparison mine was 350 when I was 28 and 110-120 after treatment. You may not die just yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Morimur said:


> I went for my yearly checkup and my cholesterol is 160, y'all! I had no idea. In keeping with my nihilist nature I reckon I've only a few days left. It's been an interesting 35 years-goodbye cruel world!
> 
> P.S. Keep it pithy, Powders!


Who do you think you are, the Underground Man? lol

"I am a sick man... I am a spiteful man. I am an unpleasant man. I think my liver is diseased. However, I don't know beans about my disease, and I am not sure what is bothering me. I don't treat it and never have, though I respect medicine and doctors. Besides, I am extremely superstitious, let's say sufficiently so to respect medicine. (I am educated enough not to be superstitious, but I am.) No, I refuse to treat it out of spite. You probably will not understand that. Well, but I understand it. Of course I can't explain to you just whom I am annoying in this case by my spite. I am perfectly well aware that I cannot "get even" with the doctors by not consulting them. I know better than anyone that I thereby injure only myself and no one else. But still, if I don't treat it, its is out of spite. My liver is bad, well then-- let it get even worse!"


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> So vaneyes ...how was it?


Did you want their phone number?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Did you want their phone number?


Social security number. He's an IRS agent.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Who do you think you are, the Underground Man? lol
> 
> "I am a sick man... I am a spiteful man. I am an unpleasant man. I think my liver is diseased. However, I don't know beans about my disease, and I am not sure what is bothering me. I don't treat it and never have, though I respect medicine and doctors. Besides, I am extremely superstitious, let's say sufficiently so to respect medicine. (I am educated enough not to be superstitious, but I am.) No, I refuse to treat it out of spite. You probably will not understand that. Well, but I understand it. Of course I can't explain to you just whom I am annoying in this case by my spite. I am perfectly well aware that I cannot "get even" with the doctors by not consulting them. I know better than anyone that I thereby injure only myself and no one else. But still, if I don't treat it, its is out of spite. My liver is bad, well then-- let it get even worse!"


I've got to read that book. Haven't read any Dostoyevsky yet, believe it or not.


----------



## Pugg

One last day to go with the interior designers and the house will be ready for normal living :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Nah vaneyes, it's tempting but I will pass. I am on the prowl in Spain right now.

I was feeling caught up earlier today in a predictable loop of mild anxiety, depression, obsession, as is typical of a certain stage of(my) "courting" process, which I now seem to be just a tad more involved in. I felt some melancholy relief from it just this evening though, in thinking about my poor beloved cat who I suddenly lost not two weeks ago. Such a sexy thing to think about yes...but I feel a legitimate sort of sad comfort in feeling for my lost friend.

That's the inside of it. But I had coffee in between class with her today and I think we are to meet up for dinner or lunch this weekend and stuff. Plan is not defined yet, but I asked her if she wanted to as we were walking back from class. On the surface, I feel like I have even been a bit aloof, unless I am once again totally misreading the situation. It's been known to happen, and considering the circumstances, I would hopefully regroup quickly and take my prowling ways elsewhere...lol.

It's a possible problem that..I often require my level of excitement and interest to be very high, before I ask the crucial questions that seem at some point required to both initiate and further the dating process. Like I need a boost of my own adrenaline to make a move...

Really I should not be complaining. Whatever has been happening, if anything at all, has been smooth and organic as can be.


----------



## clavichorder

I had misread the situation. Good thing I asked, otherwise might have been a harder fall later. Onto other things.


----------



## cwarchc

My youngest has been invited back to a workshop for the Broad Institute (Harvard/MIT) to develop software.
(proud dad moment)


----------



## kartikeys

Finished a small project, had some wine in place of tea - on wine currently. 
Watching US politics coverage.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

clavichorder said:


> I had misread the situation. Good thing I asked, otherwise might have been a harder fall later. Onto other things.


I'm sorry. That really sucks...

The only consolation I have is that men's relative attractiveness peaks at 30, so that with every second of your life, you are actually becoming more attractive by default.


----------



## clavichorder

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm sorry. That really sucks...
> 
> The only consolation I have is that men's relative attractiveness peaks at 30, so that with every second of your life, you are actually becoming more attractive by default.


At risk of being arrogant, I am already a beast, dawg. But women are mysteries. I am not complaining anymore, no magical answers are readily accesible and I have good ways of coping. Tranquilo.


----------



## Figleaf

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm sorry. That really sucks...
> 
> The only consolation I have is that men's relative attractiveness peaks at 30, so that with every second of your life, you are actually becoming more attractive by default.


_30?!_ 35 year olds look barely legal to me. I think men peak in their 50s!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Well, clavi, your positivity is quite inspiring.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> At risk of being arrogant, I am already a beast, dawg. But women are mysteries. I am not complaining anymore, no magical answers are readily accesible and I have good ways of coping. Tranquilo.


You and Septimal...flexing your muscles for TalkClassical.


----------



## Guest

This meme popped up on my FB page from a year ago today. It's still very meaningful to me, perhaps even more so since I'm retiring from teaching in June.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This meme popped up on my FB page from a year ago today. It's still very meaningful to me, perhaps even more so since I'm retiring from teaching in June.


I am taking a deep bow, my dad retired a few months back (no teacher though) but he's enjoying every minute of it :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> _30?!_ 35 year olds look barely legal to me. I think men peak in their 50s!


Exactly. When I was young, I 'rather liked' Gary Cooper and James Stewart - if you see them in early films, they look ridiculously young & callow. They only started to look attractive when they reached forty or so. 

I remember going to see Paul Jones, a singer I once fancied from the 1960s pop group Manfred Mann, when he was in his early sixties. He was lithe and good looking still, with tremendous sex appeal in the way he smiled and moved.

PS And of course Scotsmen go on improving until they're eighty-three and a half.


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> Exactly. When I was young, I 'rather liked' Gary Cooper and James Stewart - if you see them in early films, they look ridiculously young & callow. They only started to look attractive when they reached forty or so.
> 
> I remember going to see Paul Jones, a singer I once fancied from the 1960s pop group Manfred Mann, when he was in his early sixties. He was lithe and good looking still, with tremendous sex appeal in the way he smiled and moved.
> 
> PS And of course Scotsmen go on improving until they're eighty-three and a half.


Excellent! There's hope for me yet!


----------



## hpowders

Washed the car today. Burned mucho calories. Ate ice cream. Put the calories right back!


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Washed the car today. Burned mucho calories. Ate ice cream. Put the calories right back!


Good job, powders.


----------



## Morimur

Ingélou said:


> Exactly. When I was young, I 'rather liked' Gary Cooper and James Stewart - if you see them in early films, they look ridiculously young & callow. They only started to look attractive when they reached forty or so.
> 
> I remember going to see Paul Jones, a singer I once fancied from the 1960s pop group Manfred Mann, when he was in his early sixties. He was lithe and good looking still, with tremendous sex appeal in the way he smiled and moved.
> 
> PS And of course Scotsmen go on improving until they're eighty-three and a half.


Maybe there's hope for me yet, then.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> Good job, powders.


I'm not used to physical labor/labour. I'm actually more the "cerebral" type.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> I'm not used to physical labor/labour. I'm actually more the "cerebral" type.


I too have avoided manual labour my whole life. Consequently I've ended up with 'soft girl hands'-according to people who shake my hand(s). I am not cerebral, though; I went to art school.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Playing Villa-Lobos guitar concerto with piano tomorrow night at "Norwegian classical guitar day". I'm arranging the local concert with students and fellow teachers in Hønefoss. The national event happens in 20 cities.


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Playing Villa-Lobos guitar concerto with piano tomorrow night at "Norwegian classical guitar day". I'm arranging the local concert with students and fellow teachers in Hønefoss. The national event happens in 20 cities.


That sounds very good, good luck:cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Has anyone been watching the BBC adaptation of War and Peace in the US? It's soooo good! I see what the criticisms are, but it's really good at telling the story and getting down the most important plot points. I love the acting too. I was afraid Lily James would be too innocent for her role, because Natasha Rostova isn't exactly a good character, but she passed her test! Yes, I was very pleased with her performance this evening.


War and Peace isn't just a book for Russians to read!!!!


----------



## EricABQ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has anyone been watching the BBC adaptation of War and Peace in the US? It's soooo good! I see what the criticisms are, but it's really good at telling the story and getting down the most important plot points. I love the acting too. I was afraid Lily James would be too innocent for her role, because Natasha Rostova isn't exactly a good character, but she passed her test! Yes, I was very pleased with her performance this evening.
> 
> War and Peace isn't just a book for Russians to read!!!!


We have it recorded and watched about the first 45 minutes last night. Seems very well done and we intend to finish over the next week or so.

I am a multiple time drop out on finishing the book so this mini series may be the easy way out.


----------



## hpowders

What has happened in my life? A rough estimate:

I spent half of my life drinking heavily and chasing women.

I spent the other half wasting it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Btw, I remember some controversy awhile back when an English translation of Tolstoy's draft of War and Peace was published. I've seen reviews suggesting that it doesn't compare to the final version on literary grounds, but it could be interesting to see where Tolstoy started from and where he ended up. It's quite a bit shorter. 

Has anyone read it?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I watched Big Hero 6 today - then promptly forgot the protagonist's name. For now I'll just call him Dr. Facilier.


----------



## Morimur

It's raining. Thinking of going for out for a cup of coffee.

It amazes me how we've thoroughly destroyed any sense of community in this country—one has to get in the car and drive for a cup of coffee.


----------



## clavichorder

Agree 100%. Where I m right now I can walk out the door and get coffee and pinchos for less than 2 euros and see all these middle aged people talking with each other, who didn't come in at the same time or with specific intention to meet.

Even Seattle, the city of coffee from where I hail, is always gonna have majority of people on their computers or phones and my neighborhood is not in the central urban part where it is a little better that way. And a lousy americano costs more than 2 dollars, never mind those pumpkin spiced lates or whatever the basic girls get these days(3.50 to 5.00 dollars?) Can't beat un pequeño café solo, for under a euro. And a bocadillo con jamón....


----------



## Wood

You guys think you have it bad, but in my beautiful mountain village the local version of community gatherings is to become inebriated on stale beer in the local pub which stinks of wee, eventually spilling out at 3 in the morning to scream at each other and have fights, followed by team urinations up my house wall, before eventually going home to start the whole same thing next day.

Its a b#gger when this is going on whilst I'm listening to a Chopin Nocturne. 

Do you recognise any of that TVox?


----------



## clavichorder

Hey at least there is some real feeling and passion there, however vulgar, not this polished polite indifference.


----------



## Wood

Yes, you're right Clavi, it is much better here than in the Home Counties (outside London) where I used to live.


----------



## Wood

clavichorder said:


> Agree 100%. Where I m right now I can walk out the door and get coffee and pinchos for less than 2 euros and see all these middle aged people talking with each other, who didn't come in at the same time or with specific intention to meet.
> 
> Even Seattle, the city of coffee from where I hail, is always gonna have majority of people on their computers or phones and my neighborhood is not in the central urban part where it is a little better that way. And a lousy americano costs more than 2 dollars, never mind those pumpkin spiced lates or whatever the *basic girls* get these days(3.50 to 5.00 dollars?) Can't beat un pequeño café solo, for under a euro. And a bocadillo con jamón....


Mrs Figleaf is on the phone right now, and we are both wondering, what is a 'basic girl'? I don't think we had them in our day.


----------



## clavichorder

Wood said:


> Mrs Figleaf is on the phone right now, and we are both wondering, what is a 'basic girl'? I don't think we had them in our day.


I am sure you had some analogue. Basic girls(basic b###s, as referred to in trending Internet culture) are just the female version of an average Joe, only with specific focus on college girls to early 30s. There is a certain style of clothing commonly affiliated with them, and they like to take selfies and in general are pretty harmlessly dull and fluffy beings, and very urban in nature, typically very 'white'.

In general, you can say a man of a similar demographic is basic, too. He basic. She basic. It's all the same. People that folks like me who think they are interesting scorn, for their effortless social success and surface level content, and for troubling themselves about the same trends as everyone else and getting attention for it.


----------



## Cheyenne

If you're ever in doubt on modern slang, check urban dictionary :lol:


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Agree 100%. Where I m right now I can walk out the door and get coffee and pinchos for less than 2 euros and see all these middle aged people talking with each other, who didn't come in at the same time or with specific intention to meet.
> 
> Even Seattle, the city of coffee from where I hail, is always gonna have majority of people on their computers or phones and my neighborhood is not in the central urban part where it is a little better that way. And a lousy americano costs more than 2 dollars, never mind those pumpkin spiced lates or whatever the basic girls get these days(3.50 to 5.00 dollars?) Can't beat un pequeño café solo, for under a euro. And a bocadillo con jamón....


Yes, that's very typical of Spain and also Argentina. As Bunge (an Argentinian philosopher) says "in Buenos Aires, you can talk with everyone about everything and anywhere".

But, on the other hand, the other day, here in NZ, I had a 3 or more hours talk with a half-Irish/half-Maori bus driver about his passion for wild pig hunting: "rifle? No, that's for cowards, I kill 'em with a knife right into their hearts!" o_o He also explained to me the maori legend about the kiwi bird and I finally understood why it's NZ national icon!

Heading to Melbourne in a couple of hours. If I have luck, I may see another autochthonous shy creature... called CoAG.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Nah vaneyes, it's tempting but I will pass. I am on the prowl in Spain right now.
> 
> I was feeling caught up earlier today in a predictable loop of mild anxiety, depression, obsession, as is typical of a certain stage of(my) "courting" process, which I now seem to be just a tad more involved in. I felt some melancholy relief from it just this evening though, in thinking about my poor beloved cat who I suddenly lost not two weeks ago. Such a sexy thing to think about yes...but I feel a legitimate sort of sad comfort in feeling for my lost friend.
> 
> That's the inside of it. But I had coffee in between class with her today and I think we are to meet up for dinner or lunch this weekend and stuff. Plan is not defined yet, but I asked her if she wanted to as we were walking back from class. On the surface, I feel like I have even been a bit aloof, unless I am once again totally misreading the situation. It's been known to happen, and considering the circumstances, I would hopefully regroup quickly and take my prowling ways elsewhere...lol.
> 
> It's a possible problem that..I often require my level of excitement and interest to be very high, before I ask the crucial questions that seem at some point required to both initiate and further the dating process. Like I need a boost of my own adrenaline to make a move...
> 
> Really I should not be complaining. Whatever has been happening, if anything at all, has been smooth and organic as can be.


Condolences for the loss of your cat.

My crystal ball tells me you're not far off meeting someone meaningful. Let nature take its course. You'll find the conversation with that "special someone" effortless. You won't have to think and think about the next move.

Have fun and enjoy life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love my local classical public radio station sooooo freakin' much....!

Money-raising drive started today, their offer is that if you give their highest pledge value, you get a particular gift of a box set of the greatest Russian symphonies, 10 CDs in all. I know about this collection, Glazunov 6 is on it. I honestly got really excited just to hear that, because it means that the overall demographic that has been listening to the station also loves Russians, because they wouldn't give out that gift unless they had asked around. Who knows what kinds of people are in my area! But even better was when the 2 on-air hosts started talking about it all. A paraphrase:

Male host: "Where would we be without the Russian composers? Can you imagine if we didn't have them?"
Female host: "No, I couldn't! It would be just such a loss! I need my Rachmaninoff, my Kalinnikov, my _Glazunov--_"

Well _that _wasn't much of a surprise.  I need to make friends with her! :lol:

One of these days I will become a supporting member, the day I can support myself and have something to give...


----------



## Wood

clavichorder said:


> I am sure you had some analogue. Basic girls(basic b###s, as referred to in trending Internet culture) are just the female version of an average Joe, only with specific focus on college girls to early 30s. There is a certain style of clothing commonly affiliated with them, and they like to take selfies and in general are pretty harmlessly dull and fluffy beings, and very urban in nature, typically very 'white'.
> 
> In general, you can say a man of a similar demographic is basic, too. He basic. She basic. It's all the same. People that folks like me who think they are interesting scorn, for their effortless social success and surface level content, and for troubling themselves about the same trends as everyone else and getting attention for it.


I see, thanks. That seems to apply to a lot of women of my generation too, though without the 'fluffy' bit.


----------



## Wood

Cheyenne said:


> If you're ever in doubt on modern slang, check urban dictionary :lol:


Oh my word! Young adults get up to all sorts these days if that dictionary is to be believed.  Grody to the max, I'm sure.

Perhaps the 1980s weren't so bad after all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clavichorder said:


> I am sure you had some analogue. Basic girls(basic b###s, as referred to in trending Internet culture) are just the female version of an average Joe, only with specific focus on college girls to early 30s. There is a certain style of clothing commonly affiliated with them, *and they like to take selfies and in general are pretty harmlessly dull and fluffy beings, and very urban in nature, typically very 'white'.*


White = dull, fluffy and likes to take selfies?


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> My crystal ball tells me you're not far off meeting someone meaningful. Let nature take its course. You'll find the conversation with that "special someone" effortless. You won't have to think and think about the next move.


As an aside, most of my acquaintances meet that special someone online these days. Scanning people's interests on a dating website seems to be more efficient than trusting to random proximity. Or I suppose it could just be coincidence.


----------



## clavichorder

SiegendesLicht said:


> White = dull, fluffy and likes to take selfies?


No silly, but basic women of America are more often white than not. Not to say all white women are basic, or even close to all.


----------



## clavichorder

Blancrocher said:


> As an aside, most of my acquaintances meet that special someone online these days. Scanning people's interests on a dating website seems to be more efficient than trusting to random proximity. Or I suppose it could just be coincidence.


I do not know about that myself. For one, interests in common do not make a match, and and I reckon it feels awesome to meet someone and have an interesting history of how you met. The latter is not necessary perhaps, but I believe in the primal magic of that component. Such a thing can open your mind or theirs to a person they would not message or respond to on a dating site.

Plus there are too many guys on dating sites and a sizable percentage of them mess it up for the rest of us with the things they write to the ladies. And it also enhances the selective mentality of the ladies.


----------



## Blancrocher

clavichorder said:


> I do not know about that myself.


I advise all my single friends to add it to their routine and it sometimes pays off (including in cases where they were initially resistant for various reasons), though nothing in life is guaranteed--just something to keep in mind, is all.


----------



## clavichorder

Both Septimal and I have been at that game for years though. I have been on a few dates, and the only one that went on more than 1 with me decided she was lesbian, and I was perhaps her experiment. And numerous have arranged to make a date and then cancelled and on and off tag until I don't message her anymore. 

Only gf I ever had was off this wonderful forum.


----------



## Sloe

Blancrocher said:


> As an aside, most of my acquaintances meet that special someone online these days. Scanning people's interests on a dating website seems to be more efficient than trusting to random proximity. Or I suppose it could just be coincidence.


I never bother about girls interests I start talk with all girls I find pretty.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hm, just thought I'd try to find a bit of objective evidence about success rates with online dating. Not as high as I would have thought, based on casual observation:

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/04/20/5-facts-about-online-dating/

In any case, I wasn't thinking of this as advice to particular individuals so much as a tip for anyone who hadn't tried it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I haven't given up on the hope of a real-life encounter. My particular career involves me being in contact with lots of people, and interesting people too, so I'm pretty hopeful about the next few years. It's kinda weird to think about at the same time. Something about sizing-up men is detestable to me, to compare one to another. But I may have to do that...


----------



## clavichorder

Glad to hear that huilu. You have too much going for yourself to live an entirely sequestered life and miss a vakuable opportunity, in my opinion. As for sizing up men, maybe if you are lucky you won't have to do much of that because a right seeming person will surface, not objectively better necessarily or even aligning entirely on point with interests, but with chemistry. But of you aren't so lucky...dating is tough and painful but definitely something from which anybody can learn a lot.


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I haven't given up on the hope of a real-life encounter. My particular career involves me being in contact with lots of people, and interesting people too, so I'm pretty hopeful about the next few years. It's kinda weird to think about at the same time. Something about sizing-up men is detestable to me, to compare one to another. But I may have to do that...


I think because people built so many walls around them...Walls of Ego, Self-Importance Cult, Losing Touch with real human behaviour cuz of technology impact, spontanous has become extinct... No more fusions of Souls only of material things and interests.


----------



## clavichorder

That makes me both sad for the days when such things were perhaps more readily possible, and also gives me a great thing to look out for.


----------



## Lukecash12

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I haven't given up on the hope of a real-life encounter. My particular career involves me being in contact with lots of people, and interesting people too, so I'm pretty hopeful about the next few years. It's kinda weird to think about at the same time. Something about sizing-up men is detestable to me, to compare one to another. But I may have to do that...


Just remember one thing:

While we may preoccupy ourselves overmuch with attractiveness, we forget how much more incomparably beautiful the human mind is.

Put this on the cover of your beauty magazine, folks. *This* is aesthetically pleasing:


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> That makes me both sad for the days when such things were perhaps more readily possible, and also gives me a great thing to look out for.


Another thing...Really cool people are so damn shy!!! Its a strange world where fools and thugs are praised only because they have ''louder'' voices!!!
Related to this im tormented pretty hard by some ghosts of the past lately...They come in my dreams...Not really bad people or stuff i did, but good things (for myself mostly) i didnt! I was always pretty imaginative and word wise but reserved and shy character. A bit naive and easily trusting. A ''good samaritan'' ...I believed all people are basically good and was in many cases abused as a result...In todays world a good will is a sign of weakness, not strength (shudder)...Anyway i was and still am i think a handsome fella, but i was ofcourse a bit prettier in my youths...I had, ot in soem cases could have, some really nice gfs, the types most men can dream about, without much effort from my side really, they fell in my lap, literall but i lost some of them because of my extensive before mentioned shyness and belief good things and people always stay there whatever happens...But life so complicated and unpredictable...And i have lost these people because i didnt put much effort...Now they ''visit'' me sometimes to remind me of my chances...I cant say it was solely my guilt for '' blowing'' them, it was a shared thing but...I kind of stash my mistakes in some drawer, deep inside my mind and try not to think about them much, but they smash through my defenses sometimes, and usually enter the ''dreamworld''...I think nightmares i had the other day were worst than any horror movies and dreams i ever saw...If only some things like my employment happened way before i would have had more self esteem and strength to be more open to these fine ladies and score some results...My conscience really troubles me at times, sometimes, rarely but it happens i cant sleep till morning...Must relax and find a fullfilment...So the moral of this story is to be more open and trust the people, not be ''dead serious'', give them chances but again avoid being naive and taken advantage of...Looking back into the vortex of memory i regret i didnt use some people who actually used me, for their ends...But i was free to use them too, they gave me that ''power'' but i was like ''thats not nice'', ''lets be romantic'', lets be ''platonic''...What a sentimental fool i was... Be also aware that not everything that shines is gold, like we say here...Some really nasty and venomous peeps are in ''good crowds'' too...On the end i can say im really happy, i didnt become a cynical misanthrope like some people i know have, after similar ''rough rides''...I still smile at life and have a positive vision, hopes adn dreams...My mind is so very young and fresh...I know i didnt hurt anyone, much, i was just, i guess incomplete in my endeavors...And thats a real shame, in some cases, but you have to go on, forward and try not to look back much...maybe this story will help somebody...I would give an arm and a leg, figuratively, ofcourse, to return back in time with this knowledge and experience...Konec


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> Another thing...Really cool people are so damn shy!!! Its a strange world where fools and thugs are praised only because they have ''louder'' voices!!!


Yep. Thus I'm almost always biased toward such individuals.

Not to derail the interesting conversation again by talking about What's-His-Face, but I'm going to derail the interesting conversation again by talking about What's-His-Face.

Day 2 of the local classical public radio station Winter Fundraiser drive. Two hosts are on air, both avid Russian fans, and are playing random Russian stuff for fun while they raise money. They're talking in depth about their Russian Symphony 10 CD gift set again, previewing it on air even, saying that if you give about 2 dollars a day for a year, you'd get that set. And of course, I loiter around the radio thinking, "wait for it.... wait for it.... wait for it... someone's gonna drop his name solely for the sake of doing it... YES!" and then I laugh and come on here... that's 2 days in a row... *sigh*

You need to live my life to believe it.

*20 more days....*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Flutey, besides practicing for performance auditions for a master's in flute...

have you considered applying to music schools as more of a historian/musicologist, and potentially getting a master's with a focus on musicology, specifically, your specialty in late 19th/early 20th Russian music history?

Most of the performer students I've meet as acquaintances don't have as much of an interest in musicology, history, and culture and are just primarily interested in playing the violin, playing the piano, playing the flute, etc. You're clearly different. You could potentially apply to some schools as a flute performer, and apply to other schools as a musicologist. The Russian musicology could get you a good job as a teacher at high school or community college level, if that's something you're interested in. I know you have a talent and desire to explain things.

I say this because when I applied to grad schools in physics, I "branded" myself differently in my application essay depending on the school I was applying to and what professors they had.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You need to live my life to believe it.
> 
> *20 more days....*


212 days left here, until the next homecoming


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SeptimalTritone said:


> Flutey, besides practicing for performance auditions for a master's in flute...
> 
> have you considered applying to music schools as more of a historian/musicologist, and potentially getting a master's with a focus on musicology, specifically, your specialty in late 19th/early 20th Russian music history?
> 
> Most of the performer students I've meet as acquaintances don't have as much of an interest in musicology, history, and culture and are just primarily interested in playing the violin, playing the piano, playing the flute, etc. You're clearly different. You could potentially apply to some schools as a flute performer, and apply to other schools as a musicologist. The Russian musicology could get you a good job as a teacher at high school or community college level, if that's something you're interested in. I know you have a talent and desire to explain things.
> 
> I say this because when I applied to grad schools in physics, I "branded" myself differently in my application essay depending on the school I was applying to and what professors they had.


Well thank you. 

Here is my reason: American musical establishments don't want Russian-oriented musicologists. That's the cold hard truth. Musicologists in American universities and conservatories are not open to my field. They would think me interesting, but not relevant. Institutions wish us to study _American _composers, and _modern _composers too. It is the American frontier to focus on those things. There is no place for me personally to be a real musicologist in America. I would simply not be admitted.

I'm happy to be an amateur, to have at least one friend (the one in Europe) to talk to, and maybe be a part of the circuit of musicologists that are over there.

If I write a book one day, who's to say I need a degree to do that?  I won't let anyone stop me if that comes to be an aspiration of mine. But there really are enough books... what America needs is living breathing _advocates_, and I can do that as a musician better than as simply as a lecturer. That's what I've made my mind up about.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I opened my eyes up to my alarm this morning. Last night I heard les Sylphides when I went to bed, not on the usual radio channel I listen to. I thought it was over... I switched to the other station because I'm paranoid and superstitious now...

"Good morning, Flutey!! 9:15! You almost never wake up at this exact time in the morning! Thank God for dentist appointments! ... Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make you sad..."

I'll never say enough about it. I'll never stop saying it. You need to live my life to believe it... I have no free will...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I haven't given up on the hope of a real-life encounter. My particular career involves me being in contact with lots of people, and interesting people too, so I'm pretty hopeful about the next few years. It's kinda weird to think about at the same time. Something about sizing-up men is detestable to me, to compare one to another. But I may have to do that...


'Sizing up men'? You mean, which of them earn more? I hope you don't mean that .


----------



## Blancrocher

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well thank you.
> 
> Here is my reason: American musical establishments don't want Russian-oriented musicologists. That's the cold hard truth. Musicologists in American universities and conservatories are not open to my field. They would think me interesting, but not relevant. Institutions wish us to study _American _composers, and _modern _composers too. It is the American frontier to focus on those things. There is no place for me personally to be a real musicologist in America. I would simply not be admitted.


You never know. I just had a look at the graduate students at the Eastman School of Music and notice that there are a couple working on Soviet-era music.

http://www.esm.rochester.edu/musicology/students/

It's not a fool-proof guide, but you may be able to gauge the possible interest of programs in your area of expertise by looking at current students and recent dissertations.

Take this fwiw--I know the process must be highly stressful and difficult!


----------



## Morimur

Golly, only 12 points away from being permanently banned. Some of these alleged infractions really make me scratch my head.

It's been fun, guys and gals!


----------



## clavichorder

Well, today I had quite an unusual experience. I went to a running of the bulls in a nearby Pueblo with friends. And I actually did end up getting attacked by a bull. They were running down the steet, which was enclosed by sturdy metal fences one could hop. I was among the many people that decide to be inside the enclosure as that were coming, 3 Bulls in total. Buy we all ran to the fences. Well people like to play games with the Bulls up to a point, and I reckon that is what happened that caused the black one to turn around and charge at the fence while people were standing on it. It ended up pinning my lower leg against the fence and I managed to hop over before an inevitable round two. I quickly inspected my leg, saw white on my shin and hobbled over to the medics, and they drove me to the infirmary. I checked out okay, and hobbled around the rest of the day with my friends, torn pant leg tucked into my sock. And now I need to alternate between ice and heat if I want to walk without a limp sooner.

I was probably lucky not to have been stabbed by a horn or have a broken leg. The medics asked me if I had bee drinking or doing drugs and in truth I had only downed s single beer immediately prior to my run in.... 

And sorry for the many typos...I am dealing with a smartphone and autocorrect. I hate smart phones and it's a shame I finally caved in a bought one.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well thank you.
> 
> Here is my reason: American musical establishments don't want Russian-oriented musicologists. That's the cold hard truth. Musicologists in American universities and conservatories are not open to my field. They would think me interesting, but not relevant. Institutions wish us to study _American _composers, and _modern _composers too. It is the American frontier to focus on those things. There is no place for me personally to be a real musicologist in America. I would simply not be admitted.
> 
> I'm happy to be an amateur, to have at least one friend (the one in Europe) to talk to, and maybe be a part of the circuit of musicologists that are over there.
> 
> If I write a book one day, who's to say I need a degree to do that?  I won't let anyone stop me if that comes to be an aspiration of mine. But there really are enough books... what America needs is living breathing _advocates_, and I can do that as a musician better than as simply as a lecturer. That's what I've made my mind up about.


Hehehe, you can't possibly like anything that's Russian in the US or what?  Soviet and Russian hockey seems pretty popular though - this is aided by the fact that there are many excellent hockey players from Russia in the NHL. 
In all seriousness though, you could earn a scholarship in Europe and do a dissertation there, I don't think that such restrictions would be a problem. I'm sure there are many scholarships being offered. Or just go to mother Russia, you could have much more access to original sources, visit the actual places where Glazunov conducted, composed, etc. . You can use the fact that your letter was warmly received in Russia, so you already have positive connections and I'm sure the people would help you.


----------



## Blancrocher

Morimur said:


> Golly, only 12 points away from being permanently banned. Some of these alleged infractions really make me scratch my head.
> 
> It's been fun, guys and gals!


Be careful, Morimur--your sense of humor would be missed by some of us!


----------



## Pugg

Spend a wonderful evening with friends , good food and some very good music.
Thanks guy's, you're the best friends ever.:tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Happy Chinese New Year, everyone!


----------



## hpowders

clavichorder said:


> Well, today I had quite an unusual experience. I went to a running of the bulls in a nearby Pueblo with friends. And I actually did end up getting attacked by a bull. They were running down the steet, which was enclosed by sturdy metal fences one could hop. I was among the many people that decide to be inside the enclosure as that were coming, 3 Bulls in total. Buy we all ran to the fences. Well people like to play games with the Bulls up to a point, and I reckon that is what happened that caused the black one to turn around and charge at the fence while people were standing on it. It ended up pinning my lower leg against the fence and I managed to hop over before an inevitable round two. I quickly inspected my leg, saw white on my shin and hobbled over to the medics, and they drove me to the infirmary. I checked out okay, and hobbled around the rest of the day with my friends, torn pant leg tucked into my sock. And now I need to alternate between ice and heat if I want to walk without a limp sooner.
> 
> I was probably lucky not to have been stabbed by a horn or have a broken leg. The medics asked me if I had bee drinking or doing drugs and in truth I had only downed s single beer immediately prior to my run in....
> 
> And sorry for the many typos...I am dealing with a smartphone and autocorrect. I hate smart phones and it's a shame I finally caved in a bought one.


Stay safe, clavichorder!!


----------



## clavichorder

hpowders said:


> Stay safe, clavichorder!!


Thanks hpowders. I do not believe I was being unusually stupid, but upon conversing with the waiter at the cafe for breakfast this morning, he put forth the thought that the bulls like to go for the Americans...maybe they can sense we are most out of touch with reality and yearn to give us a rude awakening, haha! What luck...

Also I want to add that one detail was off about my interpretation of the event, as I discovered by watching the video my friend took. I believe there were actually five bulls, and one of the black bulls was taunted and came back for revenge, but the one that got me..on video we have proof that he came around the corner, and unlike the others who were running straight along the street, came straight for the fence, seemingly looking for people to crush. That bull was beefin'.

Anyway, been there done that, now.


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Thanks hpowders. I do not believe I was being unusually stupid, but upon conversing with the waiter at the cafe for breakfast this morning, he put forth the thought that the bulls like to go for the Americans...maybe they can sense we are most out of touch with reality and yearn to give us a rude awakening, haha! What luck...
> 
> Also I want to add that one detail was off about my interpretation of the event, as I discovered by watching the video my friend took. I believe there were actually five bulls, and one of the black bulls was taunted and came back for revenge, but the one that got me..on video we have proof that he came around the corner, and unlike the others who were running straight along the street, came straight for the fence, seemingly looking for people to crush. That bull was beefin'.
> 
> Anyway, been there done that, now.


That sounds amazing. One of my dream things to see, since my grandfather was basque. He lived a couple of years in Navarra, in the 1930s. I still remember seeing him, but now in the 1990s, wearing his basque _boina_ (beret) and watching _El encierro de San Fermín_ (a famous bull run) in TV... but now very far away from the cities in Spain that he loved so much.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Let it be known on Feb. 8, 2016 that I surrender. There wasn't even a war going on, but I say it still...










I beg mercy!!! _Make it stop!!!_ D:

That stock photo though... :lol:

If I have any more of these unwarranted trespasses on my psyche (what was it this time? Forget it), I will declare them_ war crimes_... There's gonna be some _consequences _the next time...

Cuz watch, there _will _be a next time.


----------



## Pugg

So, my other half in Paris on this moment for work.

Called me yesterday : If I would like to go to Paris on march 28 Th. to see Renée .
( so thoughtful) 

Other program.

Alas. I can't change my diary


----------



## clavichorder

Sorry, I have been posting too much lately. But as this is a classical music Forum, I have some related news from my life to share.

In cultural class at my language school I think come Thursday, we are to make a presentation of a famous person from our country. I was hoping to do a Spanish or Latin American person, like Albero or Borges, but since I am to do an American....I thought on it for a bit, and if I can get away with it, I will attempt a succinct yet informative presentation of two very different composers from the same time more or less, Scott Joplin and Charles Ives. I am yearning to give musical examples, so it's for this reason I don't do some writer like Emerson or other type of person I also admire.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Let it be known on Feb. 8, 2016 that I surrender. There wasn't even a war going on, but I say it still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg mercy!!! _Make it stop!!!_ D:
> 
> That stock photo though... :lol:
> 
> If I have any more of these unwarranted trespasses on my psyche (what was it this time? Forget it), I will declare them_ war crimes_... There's gonna be some _consequences _the next time...
> 
> Cuz watch, there _will _be a next time.


What kind of trespasses are these?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Cuz watch, there _will _be a next time.





HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What kind of trespasses are these?


Code white. White for Ghost Stalker.

I know the meaning of a "clingy" boyfriend now... one that is literally impossible to avoid, in all circumstances. Every... waking... moment... the paranoia is driving me _nuts_. I can't laugh anymore. This is so _dumb_... ok, my birthday is tomorrow, so if what happened _today_, and _yesterday _and _Saturday _happens again, I'm gonna _bust _his jaw, figuratively. This Ghost (who oversteps my creative and imaginative bounds) needs some serious boundaries... Maybe if I stop putting him in a bad light as trying to harm me, and maybe he's just socially inept, then I won't be so upset right now... but ghost or no, one must take responsibilities for these trespasses on my psyche...

Can someone call the Ghostbusters for me? Maybe he just needs some time in solitary confinement in a vacuum bag hehehe


----------



## aleazk

For those interested in science, there will be a huge and amazing announcement this Thursday.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_wave

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LIGO

http://www.ligo.org/news/media-advisory.php

Go Albert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I see a Nobel prize in the future of Kip Thorne...


----------



## Sloe

Sloe said:


> I just said yes to take a five hour long train trip this Thursday to visit a girl what is wrong with me?


Now I did went to see her. She did not like me but this one at least told me she did not like me and I it was a nice visit. I will go and see a girl next week this one is at least living in my home city. Since I have rather peculiar preferences when it comes to girls I often approach girls that live far away from me and also often girls that are older than me so that causes some problems.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sloe said:


> Now I did went to see her. She did not like me but this one at least told me she did not like me and I it was a nice visit. I will go and see a girl next week this one is at least living in my home city. Since I have rather peculiar preferences when it comes to girls I often approach girls that live far away from me and also often girls that are older than me so that causes some problems.


Your tenacity and steadfastness in the face of emotional bludgeoning from women is extremely admirable.

Since you're versed in music and the other arts, and according to yourself "burn a lot of calories" (and therefore must be decent looking), and have a sense of humor, I think that you will eventually succeed and get a girl who won't dispatch you.


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> Your tenacity and steadfastness in the face of emotional bludgeoning from women is extremely admirable.
> 
> Since you're versed in music and the other arts, and according to yourself "burn a lot of calories" (and therefore must be decent looking), and have a sense of humor, I think that you will eventually succeed and get a girl who won't dispatch you.


I hate being lonely. That I burn calories is because I do physical labour.


----------



## SimonNZ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Code white. White for Ghost Stalker.
> 
> I know the meaning of a "clingy" boyfriend now... one that is literally impossible to avoid, in all circumstances. Every... waking... moment... the paranoia is driving me _nuts_. I can't laugh anymore. This is so _dumb_... ok, my birthday is tomorrow, so *if what happened today, and yesterday and Saturday happens again,* I'm gonna _bust _his jaw, figuratively. This Ghost (who oversteps my creative and imaginative bounds) needs some serious boundaries... Maybe if I stop putting him in a bad light as trying to harm me, and maybe he's just socially inept, then I won't be so upset right now... but ghost or no, one must take responsibilities for these trespasses on my psyche...
> 
> Can someone call the Ghostbusters for me? Maybe he just needs some time in solitary confinement in a vacuum bag hehehe


What happened on those days?

Oh, and: happy birthday!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SimonNZ said:


> What happened on those days?
> 
> Oh, and: happy birthday!


Significantly long works by Glazunov came on the radio. Each of those days, half-an-hour-long works played at times when I was semi-forced to listen to him, HAH! Don't believe me? Yes, circumstances make it so.

Today, a FULL HOUR of his music came on the radio. That's 60 minutes! Or maybe it was 55... Anyhow, all shared between both classical radio stations in my area. I _narrowly escaped_ 2 works, but the 3rd work I "ran into" just a few minutes ago, and it was one of his _Symphonies_... I listened to it finish...

I was reminded of a statement I said 6 months ago on this forum (on his birthday):



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Please don't kill me or haunt me in a more disturbing way than you already do!


I guess it was too much to ask for. But, considering I really was heavy-handed with celebrating him, it's only proper I would get a taste of my own medicine on my own birthday?  I must sound either intoxicated or just superstitiously paranoid to everyone.

OH! And my musicologist friend from Europe gave me a virtual gift! She gave me a live performance video from Russia of a concert celebrating Glazunov that was this past December, _the Seasons_. I've never seen a video of the whole ballet score performed live before. THAT'S a gift! I wouldn't have found it because its title and keywords to search it were all in Cyrillic, and that's a big hassle searching on youtube. Gotta listen to it soon...


----------



## Pugg

I am just happy, is that enough ?


----------



## sweetviolin

Classical music, hikes in the forest, eating and sleeping.


----------



## EricABQ

So now here in the U.S we are going to have this clown show of an election happening at the same time as a sure to be horrible fight over a Supreme Court nominee.

I may have to spend more time in the current drinking thread.


----------



## GreenMamba

EricABQ said:


> So now here in the U.S we are going to have this clown show of an election happening at the same time as a sure to be horrible fight over a Supreme Court nominee.
> 
> I may have to spend more time if the current drinking thread.


Maybe we'll have to get used to eight on the Court for a while. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if it went down to seven before it gets back up to nine.

In the morbid game of Supreme Court Death Watch, most were expecting the next one to be from the liberal side of the bench.


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> Maybe we'll have to get used to eight on the Court for a while. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if it went down to seven before it gets back up to nine.
> 
> In the morbid game of Supreme Court Death Watch, most were expecting the next one to be from the liberal side of the bench.


I would be genuinely shocked if the Republican senate approves any Obama nominee at this point.


----------



## clavichorder

Maybe we need a more than tobacco inclusive "currently smoking" thread for additional easing of pain relating to the to the dismal state of political affairs in America. Or a "currently fantasizing about moving to x country" thread.


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> Maybe we need a more than tobacco inclusive "currently smoking" thread for additional easing of pain relating to the to the dismal state of political affairs in America. Or a "currently fantasizing about moving to x country" thread.


You might have to start a new political group for that.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> You might have to start a new political group for that.


.. one that I will hopefully not get kicked out of :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EricABQ said:


> So now here in the U.S we are going to have this clown show of an election happening at the same time as a sure to be horrible fight over a Supreme Court nominee.
> 
> I may have to spend more time in the current drinking thread.


Politics is not worth getting drunk over. None of it is. It's just a new set of clowns getting elected... and after that the machine keeps rolling as usual.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I am in Salamanca, Spain right now. I guess today marks one week in Spain so far. 11 more. I am enjoying it very much and am learning and meeting new people, friends even. But today I learned sad news. My cat of 13 years passed away, from a strange bacterial infection in his heart. It may seem silly, but he was more or less my best friend. I feel fine and happy when there are activities, but heavy when alone. I am glad I thought to give him extra attention before I left.


('so very sorry for your loss...) What are you doing in Salamanca if you don't mind me asking? I worked on my doctorate there for two years. I go back to visit friends when life permits.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> At risk of being arrogant, I am already a beast, dawg. But women are mysteries. I am not complaining anymore, no magical answers are readily accesible and I have good ways of coping. Tranquilo.


You are in a fabulous driving country--spectacular scenery and super fun roads. Forget the women, rent a car for a month or two (have someone book it for you over here), skip the language lessons, and go and drive those fabulous mountain roads! If you are game, let me know, I will send you a list of places to see and fantastic places to drive!


----------



## clavichorder

Hi josefina,

Thanks for your advice! Unfortunately I do not have a license and I don't know about the rental laws here, but I am also under 25. However, I have been yearning to get out into the countryside more. I plan to rent a bike, if that would be of any help. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## hpowders

Just got back from my semi-annual blood test. Why do I manage to attract the most incompetent needle pushers to my left arm?


----------



## Pugg

Tomorrow the dentist


----------



## clavichorder

In other words, likely a Kenny G concert.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Just got back from my semi-annual blood test. Why do I manage to attract the most incompetent needle pushers to my left arm?


Tell me about it. I went for a general check-up last month and the nurse bruised up my arm . . . again.


----------



## Belowpar

Many years ago a Dentist said to me

"You don't much like coming here, do you?"

I replied

"Does anyone?"


----------



## Cheyenne

Why, yes for some reason someone from my High School class very much enjoyed going to the dentist, as she said she always felt "comfortable" there, in part because you'd always have to go during school and was an escape from the bustle and stress of life at school... She's doing a dentist study now :lol:


----------



## hpowders

I was sent out to buy lettuce. I came home with a cabbage. I'm really at my best sitting at home listening to music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hpowders said:


> I was sent out to buy lettuce. I came home with a cabbage. I'm really at my best sitting at home listening to music.


You had one job.... :lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> Hi josefina,
> 
> Thanks for your advice! Unfortunately I do not have a license and I don't know about the rental laws here, but I am also under 25. However, I have been yearning to get out into the countryside more. I plan to rent a bike, if that would be of any help. Do you have any other suggestions?


I have many suggestions and I will start that ball rolling in a private message. Yesterday was my first visit to this thread and before that I had the impression you were much older and a professional musician. I thank you again for introducing me to Wim Winters: I have really enjoyed all his videos. Have you ever met him in person? If not, maybe you should seriously consider taking the train up to Belgium to visit him--I think that it would be amazing to talk with him and listen to his music in person!


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> Many years ago a Dentist said to me
> 
> "You don't much like coming here, do you?"
> 
> I replied
> 
> "Does anyone?"


I don't have a dentist problem whatsoever, I hardly having things done, It's mostly alright and I do enjoy the cleaning up bit :lol:


----------



## Belowpar

Cheyenne said:


> Why, yes for some reason someone from my High School class very much enjoyed going to the dentist, as she said she always felt "comfortable" there, in part because you'd always have to go during school and was an escape from the bustle and stress of life at school... She's doing a dentist study now :lol:


I think she's clearly into M&S.


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> I was sent out to buy lettuce. I came home with a cabbage. I'm really at my best sitting at home listening to music.


In this part of the world, cabbage is winter's answer to lettuce.


----------



## hpowders

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You had one job.... :lol:


Just when my fragile self-image was improving a bit...


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> In this part of the world, cabbage is winter's answer to lettuce.


Those aren't exactly the words I heard when I got home.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> Tell me about it. I went for a general check-up last month and the nurse bruised up my arm . . . again.


Actually this technologist was better than I thought. My arm did not turn black and blue.

One thing, I have learned the hard way:

NEVER try and persuade a blood-drawing technician to listen to Schoenberg, while working on my arm!


----------



## mstar

I just made a (personally) official decision: if all works out well, I will be double-majoring in music performance/composition and biochemistry. 
For the first time in a long time, I am actually very excited about something.


----------



## cwarchc

My eldest started his 2nd year down in Australia today.
I have a feeling he doesn't want to come back


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> I just made a (personally) official decision: if all works out well, I will be double-majoring in music performance/composition and biochemistry.
> For the first time in a long time, I am actually very excited about something.


Congratulations on your new goals and aspirations! May it work well for you!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

School annual cross-country run cancelled due to rain. I don't know how I should feel about this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's a very happy day when I'm seeing advertisements all over my internet about Raymonda. It's like Google knows what I'm into!  :tiphat:

6 days...


----------



## senza sordino

senza sordino said:


> An update. I found an apartment to buy. I had to make an offer knowing one other person made a simultaneous offer. I out bid the other buyer. All the subjects were removed today. It's almost mine. I don't get to move in until mid February. It's so much nicer than my old place that I sold mid October. Slightly larger, ground floor apartment with a very large patio and garden. Much closer to work, I can walk in 30 minutes. Closer to transit, closer to the shops. And more expensive than my previous place but well within my budget. A nice Christmas present to myself.


I have moved into my new apartment. Now I have to unpack, figure out where my furniture will go. Now I can unpack my stereo and CDs. It's a big change for me. Much closer to work, closer to shops, closer to transit, closer to downtown. My neighbours are a bit louder than where I used to live, but not obnoxious. I'll have to crank the Mahler, and my own violin practice. That said, this place is much better than where I used to live.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Okay.

In my opinion, the people who think that theoretical physics is "just math" are entirely wrong.

Theoretical physics is physics. That is, theoretical physics is about understanding phenomena that actually happen, or could potentially happen (if we found it or engineered it). The math used in theoretical physics isn't even math; it's rather a loose narrative device that enables one to pick out qualitative structure and features, asymptotics, power law or exponential scalings, and orders of magnitude.

The joy of physics is the understanding of features arising from a unified simplicity. Often, these features _aren't even rigorously definable in terms of microscopic building blocks._ For example, the idea of a "superconducting order parameter" is only really definable in terms of a particular class of many-body wavefunctions or an effective field theory of an order parameter. Even the concept of a "bucket of water" only makes sense in terms of a presupposed language of statistical physics and fluid mechanics, but not in terms of quantum mechanical states i.e. the Schrodinger equation. Which density matrices "count" as a bucket of water, and which don't? And what about a bacterial cell?

This is why physics is not math. There is no logic whatsoever behind our narrative categories. There is also no logic in how we manipulate our narrative categories: we make so many uncontrolled approximations to, say, the Hubbard model of high temperature superconductivity, and yet, we derive so much _understanding of nature_ by doing so. There is also no logic behind the relation of theory and experiment, for completely different structures that we don't even fully quantitatively have a handle on can provide for similar results, and it is not always easy to tell which is the _right_ understanding.

The theoretical physics of high temperature superconductivity (and condensed matter or solid state physics or quantum statistical mechanics in general) is so anti-math, and yet, that's what makes it so wonderful to study and so challenging and fascinating.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Abraham Lincoln said:


> School annual cross-country run cancelled due to rain. *I don't know how I should feel about this.*


Absolutely delighted, I should think.


----------



## clavichorder

Septimal, I am starting to think you have a gift for explaining things many people consider esoteric or incomprehensible in a way that is either relatable or else very interesting and makes one want to try to understand. I have seen you do that very compellingly on the boards here with avant-garde music, with this post just now on physics, and with speculations about dating difficulties too. It's a really valuable skill/art, as you have the potential to open minds.


----------



## clavichorder

Hmm, first time in a while that I have made the top poster charts, and I am number two for today. I am doing this on a phone...I don't think that is anything to be proud of.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The countdown begins nowwwwwwww!

5 DAYS

If I'm not too exhausted tomorrow after the audition ordeal I had this weekend, I will write my first Raymonda blog. I'll be talking about the piece itself, my personal impressions on the work, and finally on Thursday a bit of blogging to do with my actual experience of hearing it live the night before. I got my parents to "help" with the experience, in that they bought me Russian food to have for dinner that night, and I'll make sure to get a drink at the bar. Lots of photos!!


----------



## Kivimees

I finally got my new glasses today. It's a new world.

(KenOC's current avatar no longer looks like Vladimir Lenin.)


----------



## Sloe

Kivimees said:


> I finally got my new glasses today. It's a new world.
> 
> (KenOC's current avatar no longer looks like Vladimir Lenin.)


I still think it looks like Lenin.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

T minus 24 hours before I will Lord-willing be sitting pathetically in my little seat, squeezing and unsqueezing the handherchief in my hands, shaking pitifully as I listen to the orchestra begin to tune. The expectations, the anticipation... Yes, I'm just a little girl on the inside. But Raymonda is better than any Disney Princess...


----------



## Weston

My Bose QuietComfort 25 noise cancelling headphones have arrived and I've tested them with the computer spewing out white noise while the iPod plays music. Works pretty well. Now I'm ready for the acid test - tomorrow in the office with my boisterous coworkers! Maybe my days of coming home with splitting headaches are nearing an end.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> My Bose QuietComfort 25 noise cancelling headphones have arrived and I've tested them with the computer spewing out white noise while the iPod plays music. Works pretty well. Now I'm ready for the acid test - tomorrow in the office with my boisterous coworkers! Maybe my days of coming home with splitting headaches are nearing an end.


Let us know how those work out, like for you, noise-cancelling headphones would really come in handy some days at the office!


----------



## Weston

mstar said:


> I just made a (personally) official decision: if all works out well, I will be double-majoring in music performance/composition and biochemistry.
> For the first time in a long time, I am actually very excited about something.


Can't wait to hear your Endocrine Suite. (Not joking. It could really work.)


----------



## senza sordino

Weston said:


> My Bose QuietComfort 25 noise cancelling headphones have arrived and I've tested them with the computer spewing out white noise while the iPod plays music. Works pretty well. Now I'm ready for the acid test - tomorrow in the office with my boisterous coworkers! Maybe my days of coming home with splitting headaches are nearing an end.


I was given the same headphones for my last birthday. They're great. I listen to them on the bus and train, and I can only hear the music. And I like that I don't have to crank up the music loudly to hear while travelling on the bus and train. And comfortable to wear for hours.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ugh woke up too early this morning and now I give up trying to fall back to sleep... Too on edge... And I had dreams about it... That I would be late! And also emotionally unprepared. I will instead prepare this morning emotionally... Write my penultimate blog...


----------



## Weston

MrTortoise said:


> Let us know how those work out, like for you, noise-cancelling headphones would really come in handy some days at the office!


After an entire day at the office trying these I find the technology even more amazing than I thought. I have no idea how the headphones can hear the ambient sounds and compute an inverted waveform fast enough to have any effect at all, but somehow they do. (At least I assume that's how they must work.)

While I could still hear people talking loudly on the phones and laughing and yelling across the room, it sounded more like a distant tinny small TV speaker in another room -- hardly a distraction at all. I could hear what they were saying if I wanted to, but wasn't forced to do so.

The sensation is a bit unnatural feeling and will take some getting used to. The weirdest thing was sitting on the bus going home and not hearing the usually deafening engine, as senza sordino mentions above.

300+ dollars was a bit of an extravagance, and I wouldn't necessarily recommend it just as an audiophile experience. I've heard better headphone sound. But I have struggled for years and years with noise in the office, trying so hard to concentrate on what I'm supposed to be doing, often just failing miserably, achieving nothing but a horrible headache for my efforts. Then I'd come home and do nothing, just vegetate or browse these forums trying to recover, only to repeat the next day.

It looks like I may have found the answer at last. My only fear is that my brain will somehow adapt to the novelty and allow me eventually to hear the noise again. I've not heard of this happening, but you never know.



senza sordino said:


> I was given the same headphones for my last birthday. They're great. I listen to them on the bus and train, and I can only hear the music. And I like that I don't have to crank up the music loudly to hear while travelling on the bus and train. And comfortable to wear for hours.


That is a very nice gift. Sounds like you have some wonderful folks in your life.

Battery life may be a problem. I need to invest in the rechargeable kind soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Boy...

I hope to limit myself to 2 full blogs tomorrow (Thursday)... _I got a lot to say!!!_ :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Great ... even "brand new" disks might have scratches rendering them unplayable, now.


----------



## aleazk

Yesterday, a very esteemed teacher I had died at just 47 from a very fast and agressive cancer. Really tragic. He was in the zenit of his career.


----------



## mstar

Goodbye.
"I think in disconnected chains; I live transiently in an unstable world. "


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> Goodbye.
> "I think in disconnected chains; I live transiently in an unstable world. "


Too true -Tempora mutantur et nos mutamur in illis - or as Heraclitus put it - πάντα ῥεῖ


----------



## Antony

My friend sent me the picture of his new cd. At first view, It's so ....summer, so tempting. Wow, that's Canada I like









Reality is, winter in Canada is completely ...different









O Canada!


----------



## Pugg

Antony said:


> My friend sent me the picture of his new cd. At first view, It's so ....summer, so tempting. Wow, that's Canada I like
> 
> View attachment 81891
> 
> 
> Reality is, winter in Canada is completely ...different
> 
> View attachment 81892
> 
> 
> O Canada!


Be patient, summer will come, eventually :lol:


----------



## PeteW

50 today. 
How did that happen?!


----------



## Taggart

PeteW said:


> 50 today.
> How did that happen?!









Time passes.

Congratulations and have a lovely day!


----------



## Figleaf

mstar said:


> Goodbye.
> "I think in disconnected chains; I live transiently in an unstable world. "


Are you OK mstar?


----------



## helenora

My laptop got broken....today I've got it back from repair shop, it's working, but still no one can say how long it will endure, the problem was with a mother board! Was very upset about it, simply like my laptop like some men like their cars I like my laptops and prefer using Internet through them and not on mobile devices. Missed the forum these days. Happy to be back again


----------



## PeteW

Taggart said:


> Time passes.
> 
> Congratulations and have a lovely day!


I have done. 
Thankyou very much!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've been in NYC. Audition tomorrow and the day after, and we had nothing planned for Tuesday night, when visiting one of the schools today, my mom and I got free tickets to see NYPO that night! That's really something special. What if this actually DID become my city? ... Feeling so blessed right now.


----------



## hpowders

My chewing gum lost its flavor/flavour on the bedpost overnight.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> My chewing gum lost its flavor/flavour on the bedpost overnight.


And I thought I had problems.


----------



## Morimur

helenora said:


> My laptop got broken....today I've got it back from repair shop, it's working, but still no one can say how long it will endure, the problem was with a mother board! Was very upset about it, simply like my laptop like some men like their cars I like my laptops and prefer using Internet through them and not on mobile devices. Missed the forum these days. Happy to be back again


Just get a Mac already.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> And I thought I had problems.


It was my last piece....and it was raining outside....and my bored mother couldn't be bothered to do me the favor/favour of going out and getting me a pack.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> It was my last piece....and it was raining outside....and my bored mother couldn't be bothered to do me the favor/favour of going out and getting me a pack.


You might appreciate this...


----------



## Morimur

Morimur said:


> You might appreciate this...


Eh, just watch it on YouTube:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I cant say much is new with me these days despite my rather lengthy absence. I have been swamped with school work, and aside from that I have been obsessing over Harry Potter more than I ever have before, and I've been a fan from the beginning. I really resonate with these books, and they are always there for me in times of need. Kind of cliche, but its true.


----------



## Pugg

Untouchable I feel, long may it continue :tiphat:


----------



## PJaye

My other interest besides listening to and playing music, is writing fiction. I'm just working out the last chapters in the 2nd book in a series I'm writing, and I'm really looking forward to the moment I can look at it and say that it's done. It doesn't have a series title - the story just continues on. The first book was called Percy's Plan. It takes place in Renaissance times and follows a group of people in various situations in a forest called the Berkshires, and in and around the court. I have one character named Guendoline, who is my musical muse in the story. In the first book, she attempts to start taking music lessons for the flute, but meets a con artist sitting on the front steps of the royal conservatory who claims to be a visiting professor of music. He takes her for much –but she gets it back. In my second book (the one I’m now finishing up) Guendoline gets to her lesson –making sure it is legit- but talks her way out of it to the bemusement of her teacher, claiming she wants to acquire a few more skills on her own first, so that she can feel more up to par. I might make her go back near the end. Not sure yet. By the third book, she's definitely going to be playing the flute -I'll see to it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PJaye said:


> My other interest besides listening to and playing music, is writing fiction. I'm just working out the last chapters in the 2nd book in a series I'm writing, and I'm really looking forward to the moment I can look at it and say that it's done. It doesn't have a series title - the story just continues on. The first book was called Percy's Plan. It takes place in Renaissance times and follows a group of people in various situations in a forest called the Berkshires, and in and around the court. I have one character named Guendoline, who is my musical muse in the story. In the first book, she attempts to start taking music lessons for the flute, but meets a con artist sitting on the front steps of the royal conservatory who claims to be a visiting professor of music. He takes her for much -but she gets it back. In my second book (the one I'm now finishing up) Guendoline gets to her lesson -making sure it is legit- but talks her way out of it to the bemusement of her teacher, claiming she wants to acquire a few more skills on her own first, so that she can feel more up to par. I might make her go back near the end. Not sure yet. By the third book, she's definitely going to be playing the flute -I'll see to it.




Pleased to meet you P Jaye! Let's be friends! I'm a flutist and creative writer too, but I've only written one story with a flutist. I feel it would hit too close to home, so I've written more about composers, pianists and vocalists. One was about a violinist. If you're curious, some of my stories are on my TC blog, so check them out! I think one I have there that I can remember is called "Touch" about a blind composer. I'd love to see your stories too! I mean, I'm interested in your flutist characters lol


----------



## PJaye

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Pleased to meet you P Jaye! Let's be friends! I'm a flutist and creative writer too, but I've only written one story with a flutist. I feel it would hit too close to home, so I've written more about composers, pianists and vocalists. One was about a violinist. If you're curious, some of my stories are on my TC blog, so check them out! I think one I have there that I can remember is called "Touch" about a blind composer. I'd love to see your stories too! I mean, I'm interested in your flutist characters lol


Hi Huilunsoittaja. Yes, I'd like to be friends. That's great. I've met other writers, but not a writer/flutist. I'd like to check out your stories. Well, if you do want to read mine, now might be a good time to grab it. I'm having an Amazon free ebook promotion which lasts till Thursday this week. Just search Percy's Plan - can't miss it. The writing is in a bit of an unusual style -you'll see. I've always liked the flute, and it seemed a suitable instrument for Guendoline (light, easy to carry around the forest). She plays more of a main character in my next book. I hope to see some of your writing soon.
Cheers.


----------



## clavichorder

This last week and a half has been very boring, because I have had the flu. At one point my fever was 39.5 Celsius and I tried to go in to the doctor in case I had a bacterial infection, having had pneumonia three years ago. But it is very pricey as I do not have European citizenship or the proper card, so I keep waiting and I think I am steadily improving. The thing seems to migrate, fever, throat, some fever again, eyes, voice, and now maybe gradually better.


----------



## Guest

Self pity time. My friend and neighbour has just passed away suddenly. My job has turned to ****.

The last last two years have basically been **** (eg my mum died in November, before that a cat, before that my aunt, before that a cat...)

On the plus side, there's not much left to lose.

Self pity over. Thanks.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Sounds horrible. Can only hope that things start to improve. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I can hardly believe it. It's over. Well, almost. What's over is what I can control. Now I leave it to God and my judges.

I love New York city so much. Every time I've come here, I love it more and more. It's not a scary place. It's intimidating, but not in the way it seems. I don't mind crowds, noise, stress. Seeing so many beggars everywhere is the most disturbing thing, the people thrown on the sidelines. Some were mentally unstable, others could have been faking, you never know. If I lived here, that's what I would have to adapt to compared to where I am now. I would also have to adapt to the male attention I've gotten here that was nothing like in DC. But it's not scary. I'm a city person through and through, and the city is where an artist grows. I will love it here if I am allowed to study here. I will pray every day that either of the 2 conservatories I auditioned at accept me. I was pleased with both audition, and they were very unique experiences, different from other auditions I've done. So... Let's see what happens. *sigh*


----------



## PJaye

I love New York city so much. Every time I've come here, I love it more and more. It's not a scary place. It's intimidating, but not in the way it seems. I don't mind crowds, noise, stress. Seeing so many beggars everywhere is the most disturbing thing, the people thrown on the sidelines. Some were mentally unstable, others could have been faking, you never know. If I lived here, that's what I would have to adapt to compared to where I am now. I would also have to adapt to the male attention I've gotten here that was nothing like in DC. But it's not scary. I'm a city person through and through, and the city is where an artist grows. I will love it here if I am allowed to study here. I will pray every day that either of the 2 conservatories I auditioned at accept me. I was pleased with both audition, and they were very unique experiences, different from other auditions I've done. So... Let's see what happens. *sigh* 

- Huilunsoittaja


I was kind of jumping back and forth for a while between- city, town, city, town, now I'm in the city again. I kind of agree about it helping an artist grow. You could walk down a street and instead of having a few things draw your attention -like the trees and a passerby- your mind could get drawn in a hundred different directions. I guess that can happen anywhere with your imagination, but in the city it comes to you from the environment. I think of that movie I saw -The Hours. Virginia Wolf is going batty in the country, and when her husband can't understand why she says something like 'I need the violent jolt of city-life."


----------



## SiegendesLicht

This is not something concerning me directly, but still...

My trucking company is situated just a mile away from one of the major highways. As I was getting out of the office this evening, I saw a nearby parked truck, the cabin of which was totally crashed, especially on the left side, the driver's side. It was a mess of crumpled metal, broken glass and plastic, with a German license plate still hanging up front. I sure hope nothing happened to the driver, but I cannot get the sight out of my head.


----------



## EricABQ

I work as a government contractor and our contract was up for re-compete. And, today we found out that we won the re-compete. An extremely happy day. 

I most likely would have been able to hire on with whatever company beat us, but it is nice to not have to go through that process.


----------



## mstar

Nothing. Everything. Something. Anything. Why am I still alive.


----------



## EricABQ

I've mercifully come to the end of a three week binge watch of all five seasons of HBO's Boardwalk Empire.

The first two seasons were excellent. 

The third season was generally enjoyable enough.

Fourth was kind of boring.

The fifth and final season was abject garbage. With regards to the finale episode, it was almost like the people running the show hated their audience and purposely set out to bore them.


----------



## taktojawojtek

About three weeks ago I quit my new choir that i joined in September.


----------



## Morimur

mstar said:


> Nothing. Everything. Something. Anything. Why am I still alive.


Find your purpose.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Blowing kisses to the sky and yelling "Yeahhhhh!" while driving in my car today. I hope my future spouse won't mind me doing that sometimes. It's... habit now...


----------



## mstar

Morimur said:


> Find your purpose.


I have one. I know what it is. That's not what I meant. 
Sorry for the sharpness.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> I have one. I know what it is. That's not what I meant.
> Sorry for the sharpness.


Did say "Why am I still alive" as a result of something that you narrowly escaped from? Or perhaps you're feeling so ill or stressed that you can only wonder than you haven't keeled over already?


----------



## Balthazar

I answered the doorbell today and there was a middle-aged man with a John Kasich pin on his jacket and a handful of John Kasich for President pamphlets. He said, "I was just wondering if you might consider voting for John Kerry in this week's primary."

I looked at him for a second and said, "You mean John Kasich, don't you?"

He got all flustered and said, "Yeah, right. This is my first time doing this. I'm kind of nervous."

The conversation didn't last long. :lol:


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did say "Why am I still alive" as a result of something that you narrowly escaped from? Or perhaps you're feeling so ill or stressed that you can only wonder than you haven't keeled over already?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_in_Buddhism


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have started watching Downton Abbey.....goodbye life. This show is so good and addicting. It's quickly eating up all my free time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> I have started watching Downton Abbey.....goodbye life. This show is so good and addicting. It's quickly eating up all my free time.


You're in luck. It's over.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You're in luck. It's over.


Not yet, a movie is coming up


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> Not yet, a movie is coming up


 !!!!!! I sure hope so!!


----------



## clavichorder

I went to León last Saturday with three friends from my language school, a good way to celebrate getting over the flu I had for 10 days. The Cathedral was very beautiful and mysterious, and I enjoyed walking on the old wall in the city, it was like Parkour. 

But I was feeling like I had lost momentum and was becoming static, today. I feel a bit more energized and positive now though, because I visited this kabop place I know run by Morrocans, and I sort of know the servers by now. A new guy was in there who is actually my age, and we had a long conversation about places in Morroco, Spain, and a Latin American jazz group I saw on the streets here. He seemed to know them personally, and I was extremely impressed when I chanced to hear them once on the street. It's ridiculous how easy it is to pick up the mood sometimes if you just take the slightest risk to go out and talk to someone.


----------



## EricABQ

Just watched the new trailer for season six of Game of Thrones.

My anticipation level is high.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> !!!!!! I sure hope so!!


I am not lying , it's true, a sort off farewell :tiphat:

And the Douches dying of cause


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> I am not lying , it's true, a sort off farewell :tiphat:
> 
> And the Douches dying of cause


Pugg please don't dislike me for pointing this out, I'm a fan ....BUT...

I do think we need a new term for misuse of the language on t'internet. It often produces something akin to a Malapropism which passes by Microsoft "Smellcheck".

Definition

douche 

a word to describe an individual who has shown them self to be very brainless in one way or another, thus comparing them to the cleansing product for *******.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just a typical evening, really... 

: "Hey Huilunsoittaja, is that some Sauvignon Blanc? You took my advice to heart, I see! Can I have some?" 
: "What?! You're... you're 16 for crying out loud!" 
: "Hah! Well back in _my _day and _my _country, I could drink this young. And this is just a _depiction _of me as a 16 year old on the radio. I am _all _my ages combined and sometimes I stop by for your dinner looking like this too... so can I have some?" 
: "Seems you're a cougar hunter too, huh?" 
: "HAH! Very funny, Huilu. But don't insult yourself, you're not _that _old."
: "But you are that _young _right now."
: "Oh really? Can't you admit in the dark, cool evening candlelight, I might be the _least _bit attractive? Not to mention the wine you just drank having its way on your _imagination _right now?"
: "Shut your mouth."
: "HAHAH! Yes, I'm a typical teenage creep now, am I right? But I apologize. *clears throat* My non-underage self demands--errr _requests _that glass of wine in your hand. _Please?_"
: *facepalm* "I'm not condoning underage drinking though, or alcoholism... Fine." 
: "Yay!!" *slurps up the glass and runs away into the dark as if nothing happened*

I can make fun of my own imagination, right?


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> Pugg please don't dislike me for pointing this out, I'm a fan ....BUT...
> 
> I do think we need a new term for misuse of the language on t'internet. It often produces something akin to a Malapropism which passes by Microsoft "Smellcheck".
> 
> Definition
> 
> douche 
> 
> a word to describe an individual who has shown them self to be very brainless in one way or another, thus comparing them to the cleansing product for *******.


I am not that quick offended, I didn't check, so I know, you know that I meant : Dowager


----------



## SarahNorthman

OH I ABSOLUTELY GIVE UP ON THIS SHOW! NO DEAR GOD WHY?!?!?!!?!?!?! WHY MUST YOU CONTINUE TO MAKE ME UNHAPPY?!?! THIS IS IT. I CAN GO NO FURTHER WITH THIS SHOW!:scold:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> OH I ABSOLUTELY GIVE UP ON THIS SHOW! NO DEAR GOD WHY?!?!?!!?!?!?! WHY MUST YOU CONTINUE TO MAKE ME UNHAPPY?!?! THIS IS IT. I CAN GO NO FURTHER WITH THIS SHOW!:scold:


Did you reach the Season 3 finale? 

Hang in there, it'll be alright...


----------



## Morimur

TV sucks!

Thank you.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Did you reach the Season 3 finale?
> 
> Hang in there, it'll be alright...


YES! Poor Matthew! Why is always my favorite characters that bad things happen to?! I know Mary remarries, but I am afraid all other men will pale in comparison. I am not too keen on continuing the series.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> TV sucks!
> 
> Thank you.


One can only know if one watches :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> One can only know if one watches :tiphat:


Hear! Hear! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> YES! Poor Matthew! Why is always my favorite characters that bad things happen to?! I know Mary remarries, but I am afraid all other men will pale in comparison. I am not too keen on continuing the series.


I love the series to.
I must admit that sometimes I felt like how much can one take, slow and a little boring.
My favourite character from them all : Matthews mum :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Hear! Hear! :tiphat:


Have you seen the film Gosford Park? If not you'd probably enjoy it I think (like Downton and written by Julian Fellowes).


----------



## Guest

I should perhaps have said Julian Alexander Kitchener-Fellowes, Baron Fellowes of West Stafford.


----------



## Belowpar

Apparently this actor had a speaking part in DT. If only they'd have let him sing, Id have watched.






PS Agree re Gosford Park, great film and unlike a weekly soap it had a beginning, a middle, an end and a murder. Two hours like that and I'm a happy chappy. There's a scene in it where, an actor playing the then West End matinee idol and composer, Ivor Novello sings. The guest are delighted and the staff all press their ears to the doors. The late critic Alexander Walker said it was like watching the birth of celebrity culture.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> I love the series to.
> I must admit that sometimes I felt like how much can one take, slow and a little boring.
> My favourite character from them all : Matthews mum :tiphat:


Yeah season 2 was probably the best one.

I have no idea who my favorite character was. D: Too many to choose from! Upstairs maybe Edith, cuz I like people who undergo character change like she did. Downstairs, possibly Miss Hughes... But Mr. Bates... Even though he gets in such trouble, such a gentleman... ^_^


----------



## clavichorder

I think I am going to do the final 100 kilometers of the Camino de Santiago starting Sunday, I hope. I took a week off school, as I was beginning to feel depressed for reasons not clear to me, and like I need to make better use of my time. So here we go. I went to a place called 'viajes de Salamanca', Thinking I could ask for information. Boy did I pick the wrong place. My Spanish is better because the whole conversation was in Spanish, but I have never encountered a ruder person behind a desk. She allowed me to explain myself, offered a seat, and gave no expressions while I did so, and then proceeded ask what I wanted, and I explained more and she more or less said, after I asked her if she could give me information, that her only function was to reserve places and guided tours, and no she would not give me information or talk to me and did not tell me where else I might go, and was ranting and ranting, so I picked I my bag mid rant and said adios as coldly as I felt it. I wish I had been ruder, as I don't understand people like that. It was logical of me to think this was a place for information and stupid and just plain mean of her not to have more tact and efficiency.

So I went to the real place next, that I found on my own, they helped me some. If anyone knows anything about this here, I would be happy to hear from you. I am excited to go and do something different, but the Camino is one of several options for next week I have been considering. Also thought about Morocco, Porto and the National Park in North Portugal, Andalucía...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> I love the series to.
> I must admit that sometimes I felt like how much can one take, slow and a little boring.
> My favourite character from them all : Matthews mum :tiphat:


I know! Every episode is definitely drama filled.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Have you seen the film Gosford Park? If not you'd probably enjoy it I think (like Downton and written by Julian Fellowes).


I have heard of Gosford Park though I have never seen it. If it is a period drama of some sort I am sure I will love it. I have a weakness for them.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah season 2 was probably the best one.
> 
> I have no idea who my favorite character was. D: Too many to choose from! Upstairs maybe Edith, cuz I like people who undergo character change like she did. Downstairs, possibly Miss Hughes... But Mr. Bates... Even though he gets in such trouble, such a gentleman... ^_^


I think a great deal of characters undergo some sort of character development. I like how you can see that the war changed them all in some form or another. Some more than others. But its kind of fascinating. As for season 2 being the best. I have to say yay to that. Season Three is good up until events that we do not speak of happen.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GAHHHHHH

I don't understand my life. It's like I keep getting picked up (kicking and screaming) and dumped onto piles of gold. WHAT IS THIS?! I have no power, no control. It's driving me NUTS. But better I get dropped onto a pile of treasure than walk my own way into a pile of trash, eh? But this is getting ridiculous. It's laughable really.

Turns out this friend of mine from Russia, the musicologist, met with Elena Glazunova and knew her quite well. Does that mean... I'm only 2 degrees of separation from Glazunov?? WHAAAAAAT???


----------



## Guest

Received my new license plate frame today.


----------



## Crudblud

My oven broke down so I made bread in a wok over a pan of boiling water. Results are good.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> My oven broke down so I made bread in a wok over a pan of boiling water. Results are good.


You should mail me some of your best wok bread.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> You should mail me some of your best wok bread.


Alas, it is already gone. I've considered making some other pan bread experiments, such as a _focaccia alla padella_, but I think I'll probably just save myself the trouble (it being very time consuming in comparison to oven baking, since the heat difference is considerable) and look for a new oven.


----------



## clavichorder

Finally, I am going to Seville for the greater part of this week and I hope to spend a day at Parque Dañana, a grand nature reserve near there. Then I will visit my friend his new residence in Madrid, and then return to Salamanca.

I did however get a pilgrim pass and plan to do the Camino after two weeks.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why is it such a pain in the booty to find pen pals?


----------



## Morimur

clavichorder said:


> Finally, I am going to Seville for the greater part of this week and I hope to spend a day at Parque Dañana, a grand nature reserve near there. Then I will visit my friend his new residence in Madrid, and then return to Salamanca.
> 
> I did however get a pilgrim pass and plan to do the Camino after two weeks.


¡Suena como una vacación muy divertida!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> Finally, I am going to Seville for the greater part of this week and I hope to spend a day at Parque Dañana, a grand nature reserve near there. Then I will visit my friend his new residence in Madrid, and then return to Salamanca.
> 
> I did however get a pilgrim pass and plan to do the Camino after two weeks.


If you go to the cathedral, ask if you can see the Codex Calixtinus there. It contains some of the earliest examples of polyphonic music.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> If you go to the cathedral, ask if you can see the Codex Calixtinus there. It contains some of the earliest examples of polyphonic music.


I will be sure to. I went to the Cathedral of León a few a weeks ago and thoroughly enjoyed it(that one was particularly mysterious and grand, Gothic style) I am no Catholic or even Christian, and yet visiting Cathedrals is one of my favorite things to do here. That will not be for a few weeks when I go to Santiago de Compostela. Ahora, voy a Seville!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> I will be sure to. I went to the Cathedral of León a few a weeks ago and thoroughly enjoyed it(that one was particularly mysterious and grand, Gothic style) I am no Catholic or even Christian, and yet visiting Cathedrals is one of my favorite things to do here. That will not be for a few weeks when I go to Santiago de Compostela. Ahora, voy a Seville!


I'm not religious yet I love Gothic cathedrals too. I have never seen a "real", medieval one in person since I have never been in Europe, though. I saw some nice neo-Gothic stuff in Melbourne and I have a small neo-gothic cathedral in front of the window of my apartment (it's not very memorable, though, very ordinary and unremarkable). I hope to see the real deal some day.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Why is it such a pain in the booty to find pen pals?


Make a add on this site, who knows what it might bring you:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Make a add on this site, who knows what it might bring you:lol:


I think I may do just that.


----------



## aleazk

I have been writing the textbook I mentioned before. I finished the first chapter in January and now I'm finishing Appendix A (which is tied to this chapter). A couple of days ago, I discovered a small philosophical error and thought that the whole edifice would fall apart because of it (the chapter and the Appendix add to more than 100 pages; it doesn't sound like much, but it was quite a lot of work; also, these two things are the basics for the rest of the book). It was very depressing. Then I discovered that most of what I wrote was still correct by just changing a couple of words and deleting two paragraphs. It was just a silly mistake, I just panicked... I still think that most of what I'm writing will prove to be ridiculously incorrect after the first detailed revision... I keep on it since I have nothing better to do (I'm not attending the university, with the exception of some things, since the death of my father).

I also finished a new drawing (don't worry, I'm not going to post them!) My mother is usually my reference since she studied painting for many years. She has been enthusiastic with the previous ones, but told me she didn't like the last one. "Live with it, you are never going to please everyone" was her closing comment on the issue. I told her that she was a purist and that I dind't care if purists didn't like my work since they are biased in the first place. My flatmate usually laughs to tears when he listens to the dicussions I have with my mother.

My other activity was building some electronics circuits (a hobby I have since childhood). I have to take a plane tomorrow and the problem is that the thing really looks like a homemade bomb.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

It's Charshanbe Suri tonight:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaharshanbe_Suri

but since I expect an original pure ceremony - inspired by Zoroaster's thaughts - than firecracker playing by the youth, I'll rather stay home reading or listening to some music!


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Have you seen the film Gosford Park? If not you'd probably enjoy it I think (like Downton and written by Julian Fellowes).


I was intrigued by this post, did noticed that a young Ryan Phillippe was in it.
Friday coming it's on national T.V.

Going to record it.:tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay, I have a thing where I tend to get way too attached to characters in books, movies, and TV shows. Mostly the former and latter. So it wont come as a surprise to you all that I find myself physically ill at all that I have just witnessed from season 3 of this accursed show. I love it, don't get me wrong, but I am going to have to properly mourn for both Sybil and Matthew. It may sound stupid to you all, but this is how I am. Images have been burnt into my retinas. Not kidding.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

A person asked a friend if I have autism because I'm a very quiet person. Other people have said the same thing too. This is the most stupid thing I've heard in a long time. I want to tell those people to find on internet what autism is.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OldFashionedGirl said:


> A person asked a friend if I have autism because I'm a very quiet person. Other people have said the same thing too. This is the most stupid thing I've heard in a long time. I want to tell those people to find on internet what autism is.


Wow, that's extremely insulting. Introversion is often misinterpreted as being anti-social, but I don't think I've heard that one before. sad to have people like that in your life...


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay, I have a thing where I tend to get way too attached to characters in books, movies, and TV shows. Mostly the former and latter. So it wont come as a surprise to you all that I find myself physically ill at all that I have just witnessed from season 3 of this accursed show. I love it, don't get me wrong, but I am going to have to properly mourn for both Sybil and Matthew. It may sound stupid to you all, but this is how I am. Images have been burnt into my retinas. Not kidding.


.
The only proper advice I can give: seek professional help :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> .
> The only proper advice I can give: seek professional help :tiphat:


Sometimes I think I should. But its just how I am. Its a part of what makes me me. I'm a Pisces through and through.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Sometimes I think I should. But its just how I am. Its a part of what makes me me. I'm a Pisces through and through.


Pull yourself together, wallowing in your :what if I did "doesn't help".


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Pull yourself together, wallowing in your :what if I did "doesn't help".


I am not wallowing in my "what if I did". Whatever that means.


----------



## kartikeys

Munching on US presidential elections, and eating some food too.


----------



## Pugg

kartikeys said:


> Munching on US presidential elections, and eating some food too.


Did it digest alright after such a out coming ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Driving this afternoon, I thought I heard that _name _on the radio again, even though my volume was so low that all I heard was the consonants...

Yup, I was right.


----------



## hpowders

I'm off to the supermarket to buy apples this morning, dodging and weaving among the many other shoppers who obviously have no classical music in their lives to elevate their nasty souls.

Pray for me....


----------



## Morimur

Working in a cold office while listening to Stravinsky.


----------



## PeteW

hpowders said:


> I'm off to the supermarket to buy apples this morning, dodging and weaving among the many other shoppers who obviously have no classical music in their lives to elevate their nasty souls.
> 
> Pray for me....


I can only survive shopping these days by by being in my own little musical bubble while I'm there. 
Come to think of it, I sometimes deliberately prolong the shop in order to carry on listening.


----------



## ldiat

hockey game today Pens vrs Pha. Go Pens win! now watching/handicapping/wagering on horse racing now. REBEL STAKES today at oaklawn park. a prep race for the Kentucky Derby
and getting ready to move to CA. in a few weeks. this week going to really start to pack/dejunk the house.


----------



## taktojawojtek

Few days ago watched all new season of House of Cards and I find it awesome.


----------



## hpowders

PeteW said:


> I can only survive shopping these days by by being in my own little musical bubble while I'm there.
> Come to think of it, I sometimes deliberately prolong the shop in order to carry on listening.


I know the feeling well.

I've always felt and correct me if I'm wrong, that this world would be so much better without the people.


----------



## mstar

go on, go on

no thing to see here...


----------



## Pugg

taktojawojtek said:


> Few days ago watched all new season of House of Cards and I find it awesome.


Good on you, welcome to the forum :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

My internet provider (Xfinity) just increased my download speed to 250 Mbps! Pages load and videos download blazingly fast!


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> My internet provider (Xfinity) just increased my download speed to 250 Mbps! Pages load and videos download blazingly fast!


Fascinating thing is that if you run a speed test you need to use a site which can cope. Sometimes you pick a test site and it only goes up to 50 Mbps which means you overload it.

I'm on 100 Mbps which is fast enough for me (at the minute). It's OK when your on a "good" site but there are still some sites that take a bit of time to deliver the goods probably because they're sending at 50 Mbps (or less).

Trouble is some people are using dial up and phones which mean they get slow performance. This means that we need to take account of this and not load our posts with "goodies" which work fine for us but mean other people get very slow loading times.


----------



## PeteW

hpowders said:


> I know the feeling well.
> 
> I've always felt and correct me if I'm wrong, that this world would be so much better without the people.


You're not wrong. 
(Except, there is someone out there somewhere...)


----------



## cwarchc

Just been speaking to the eldest, he went to the Grand Prix in Melbourne today, with his Estonian girlfriend.
I get the impression that he's not enjoying Australia (much :lol
He's is now talking about trying to get sponsored to live there. 
I'm looking forward to some extended holidays


----------



## clavichorder

I enjoyed my last week very much, as I went to Seville. Thursday in particular was incredible. I spent the bulk of the day on a guided, eight person tour in the biggest nature reserve in Spain, Parque Doñana, located on the Atlantic coast side of Andalucia. Lots of strange birds and beautiful landscape, but I was not fortunate enough to see the local lynx species, which is endangered so naturally not likely... After that, I went to the first orchestra concert I have been to since November, with Debussy (Symphonic Fragments about the Martyr Saint Sebastian), and Faure requiem. I immensely enjoyed both those pieces, the Debussy in particular was otherworldly and spooky like nothing else I have heard live.

But now, I am sick again! My soar throat started last Friday and has consistently been annoying ever since. I don't know what is wrong with my immune system, I guess I just can't handle Spain completely, because this marks my fifth time with a noticeable sickness, one of which was the flu.

This is my last week of class. Since it is Semana Santa, I don't have class Thursday or Friday either, and everything around the city will be out of whack, in celebration/whatever it is mode. I think my last allotted day in my residence is Saturday. I am not sure if i will stay till then, or head out to Barcelona to stay with my friend and his family sooner. Or I could begin the last 100 km of the Camino de Santiago, and then after that much desired excursion, go to Barcelona. I will say goodbye to my friends who still remain in Salamanca, and we will hopefully go out for food and hang out. I hope my throat quickly cleara up before I am required to move again.


----------



## Bayreuth

clavichorder said:


> I enjoyed my last week very much, as I went to Seville. Thursday in particular was incredible. I spent the bulk of the day on a guided, eight person tour in the biggest nature reserve in Spain, Parque Doñana, located on the Atlantic coast side of Andalucia. Lots of strange birds and beautiful landscape, but I was not fortunate enough to see the local lynx species, which is endangered so naturally not likely... After that, I went to the first orchestra concert I have been to since November, with Debussy (Symphonic Fragments about the Martyr Saint Sebastian), and Faure requiem. I immensely enjoyed both those pieces, the Debussy in particular was otherworldly and spooky like nothing else I have heard live.
> 
> But now, I am sick again! My soar throat started last Friday and has consistently been annoying ever since. I don't know what is wrong with my immune system, I guess I just can't handle Spain completely, because this marks my fifth time with a noticeable sickness, one of which was the flu.
> 
> This is my last week of class. Since it is Semana Santa, I don't have class Thursday or Friday either, and everything around the city will be out of whack, in celebration/whatever it is mode. I think my last allotted day in my residence is Saturday. I am not sure if i will stay till then, or head out to Barcelona to stay with my friend and his family sooner. Or I could begin the last 100 km of the Camino de Santiago, and then after that much desired excursion, go to Barcelona. I will say goodbye to my friends who still remain in Salamanca, and we will hopefully go out for food and hang out. I hope my throat quickly cleara up before I am required to move again.


Go to Santiago, no doubt. You'll find one of the most beautiful buildings in Spain, only to be matched by Cordoba`s Mezquita, La Alhambra in Granada and the Palacio Real in Madrid


----------



## Bayreuth

I'm thinking about leaving my girlfriend


----------



## EricABQ

Last time I posted in this thread it was to share the good news that my company won the re-compete of our contract.

Now, it turns out that one of the losers has protested the award, so we are back to waiting to see what happens. 

Protests are fairly common but successful protests are fairly uncommon, so we are still optimistic.


----------



## EricABQ

Bayreuth said:


> I'm thinking about leaving my girlfriend


What must be done eventually should be done immediately.


----------



## Guest

A while back I posted about a very abusive parent who wrote me an ugly email because he didn't like the grade his daughter got on an essay. (He's an English professor at our local university.) Well, he's back and furious because she got a C on a paper by basically ignoring everything I required. He ended by implying that I'm racist! (His daughter is biracial.) Unbeknownst to him, she got a C- on an essay for doing the same thing that I have not yet returned! I forwarded his email to my principal and demanded that he move her to another class. I'm not going to spend the last 10 or so weeks of my career dealing with this hateful person. We're on spring break, so I won't know the outcome until March 28th.


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> I'm thinking about leaving my girlfriend


Oh dear, she's tired off you ore vice versa?


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, she's tired off you ore vice versa?


Oh she has no reason to be tired of me.
You see, dear Pugg, I have learned that I am actually quite good at keeping women. I don't trust a bit my ability of getting them, though, so I have a natural reluctance towards singleness


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've decided to just stop reading news and political forums altogether. They tend to make me far too angry than is good for me, and right now I am not in a position to channel that anger into any real action (and will not be for a long time yet). For now I am concentrating on following this little bit of advice:









Apart from that, nothing interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes, our culture is slowly moving into a disillusioned and eventually apathetic attitude towards politics. And yet politics isn't leaving us, we're stuck with it forever! D: But the least we can do is learn how to personally cope with feelings of anger. Seems a lot of people are addicted to anger these days and how good they feel from it. When you're angry, you're imperviously righteous, above everyone. To deny yourself that privilege of temporary but false strength is the greatest act of character you can do for yourself in this age.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, our culture is slowly moving into a disillusioned and eventually apathetic attitude towards politics. And yet politics isn't leaving us, we're stuck with it forever! D: But the least we can do is learn how to personally cope with feelings of anger. Seems a lot of people are addicted to anger these days and how good they feel from it. When you're angry, you're imperviously righteous, above everyone. To deny yourself that privilege of temporary but false strength is the greatest act of character you can do for yourself in this age.


It is not about being apathetic at all. I don't think I will ever be able to be apathetic about Europeans dying (and all the gloating voices from across the ocean). It is about putting the anger on hold for a while, sort of storing it on a shelf, until an opportunity arises to actually do or say something instead of merely inwardly seething.


----------



## Bayreuth

It is done, fellas


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Conversation that might have happened today...

: "Good afternoon, Huilu! How are you this fine--" 
: "SORRY, CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF THE VACUUM CLEANER!" 
: "Oh... Well I was just stopping by--" 
: "NOPE, STILL CAN'T HEAR YOU!" 
: "*sad sigh* Do you have to be doing that while I'm visiting?!" 
: "YES, THE HOUSE MUST BE CLEANED!" 
: "Well can I join you?!" 
: "WHAT? I THOUGHT YOU AVOIDED CHORES AND JUST WATCHED ME DO THEM INSTEAD!" 
: "Well maybe I'll _help _this time! ... I'll... I'll make them more pleasant..." 
: "...  *turns off vacuum* Yeah... I can appreciate that..." 
*proceeds to listen to the radio for a moment before going back to work*

:angel:


----------



## Arthur Olins

Finally my tenth post, see you around,
cheers,AO.


----------



## mstar

^^ Oh man... Community forum posts don't count. Your posts count shows 9.
Sorry! Try again next time.


----------



## Sloe

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, he's back and furious because she got a C on a paper by basically ignoring everything I required.


Is a C that bad when the lowest is F or isn´t it?
When I had to write a paper I was happy when it was approved. When I got a well approved I was very happy and a very well approved I was extremely happy.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sloe said:


> Is a C that bad when the lowest is F or isn´t it?
> When I had to write a paper I was happy when it was approved. When I got a well approved I was very happy and a very well approved I was extremely happy.


Generally anything below a B is considered deficient, or at least not as good as it should be by some measure.


----------



## Sloe

Mahlerian said:


> Generally anything below a B is considered deficient, or at least not as good as it should be by some measure.


What is necessary for passing?


----------



## Arthur Olins

Argh, thought I posted my 10th post so I can set my profile but didn't , about to give up.


----------



## Taggart

Give it time. Your on 10 now and in a day or so (maybe less) will be able to set your profile. The software takes time to adjust the settings - it only looks every so often.


----------



## hpowders

mstar said:


> ^^ Oh man... Community forum posts don't count. Your posts count shows 9.
> Sorry! Try again next time.


If they did, I'd have 17,000 by now. The sacrifices I make for this community!


----------



## Guest

Sloe said:


> Is a C that bad when the lowest is F or isn´t it?
> When I had to write a paper I was happy when it was approved. When I got a well approved I was very happy and a very well approved I was extremely happy.


In a high-performing school such as mine and with a delusional father who is an English professor (they apparently know more about essays than a lowly high school teacher ever could...), then yes, it's a problem! At my high school a B is called a "Davis F"!


----------



## Guest

Sloe said:


> What is necessary for passing?


According to our school, a D is the minimum to pass, but most colleges/universities don't accept D's. For many parents in my district, an A or B is the minimum passing grade.


----------



## clavichorder

Mahlerian said:


> Generally anything below a B is considered deficient, or at least not as good as it should be by some measure.


Really depends on many factors. Asian American parents are notorious for nothing short of a solid A being acceptable from their kids. And yet some classes are really not ones cup of tea, or have unusual grading, and if one struggled and gave it their all and passed, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it, as "c's get degrees". And some people even take pride in their ability to consistently pass, with the minimum. Some evidence suggests that even takes skill to pull off!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> According to our school, a D is the minimum to pass, but most colleges/universities don't accept D's. For many parents in my district, an A or B is the minimum passing grade.


Also for academic scholarships. A common minimum GPA is 3.0, so that means if you have all B's, but then have a C as well, that puts a scholarship at risk. So yes, C's are taken seriously by academic institutions.


----------



## Sloe

Kontrapunctus said:


> According to our school, a D is the minimum to pass, but most colleges/universities don't accept D's. For many parents in my district, an A or B is the minimum passing grade.


Thank you. There is enough grade inflation anyway. If they can't apply to a certain education apply for something else or just don't continue studying. I had no use for my university education.


----------



## Guest

Just the other day I had a 10th grade boy break down and cry over a C+ on a paper. (Since race has already been brought up, I'll mention that he is Asian-American.) He tearfully proclaimed that it was the worst grade he had ever received. I assured him that there were enough points left in the semester so that it would have minimal effect on his semester grade. If I got a C+ while in 10th grade, my parents would have thrown me a party! 

I am a notoriously hard grader, but I simply can't let them get away with poorly written papers that are either unclear, grammatically incorrect, superficial (lack true analysis), or don't fully respond to the prompt--sometimes all of the above collide in one paper! The slow erosion in the ability to think critically and the never-ending mountain of papers are the primary causes of my impending retirement.


----------



## Pugg

hpowders said:


> If they did, I'd have 17,000 by now. The sacrifices I make for this community!


Very humble, we are in your depth


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Just the other day I had a 10th grade boy break down and cry over a C+ on a paper. (Since race has already been brought up, I'll mention that he is Asian-American.) He tearfully proclaimed that it was the worst grade he had ever received. I assured him that there were enough points left in the semester so that it would have minimal effect on his semester grade. If I got a C+ while in 10th grade, my parents would have thrown me a party!
> 
> I am a notoriously hard grader, but I simply can't let them get away with poorly written papers that are either unclear, grammatically incorrect, superficial (lack true analysis), or don't fully respond to the prompt--sometimes all of the above collide in one paper! The slow erosion in the ability to think critically and the never-ending mountain of papers are the primary causes of my impending retirement.


I remember getting a similar grade in my first-year of uni, for one of my literature essays - I got so nervous about writing them that I tended to sit down and pour them out in a *splurge* of inspiration :lol:, which led to too much emoting and too little thinking.

I cried when I got home to my hall of residence - but I sweated over the next essay, reading it through and mulling it over, cutting the cackle and so on - and the next grade was far better.

Although I hated my nit-picking tutor, he did me a great service. The idea of my parent arguing that I deserved a better grade or that the tutor should have been kinder to me - it would have made me squirm.

When I became a teacher myself, however, I did sometimes have people complaining about my 'harsh marking' - and even, once, a parent who made an official complaint, saying that her son should have got the form prize. That seems to have become much more common. How times have changed.

Enjoy your retirement, Kontrapunctus. :tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth

So I just woke up. This is my first day being single in a looooong time. I don't have anything to do (here in Spain is Semana Santa and there is a whole week of holidays). I feel like I need to do something intense and (partly) wild and enjoy my free days. Any recommendations people??


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> So I just woke up. This is my first day being single in a looooong time. I don't have anything to do (here in Spain is Semana Santa and there is a whole week of holidays). I feel like I need to do something intense and (partly) wild and enjoy my free days. Any recommendations people??


I met the love off my life in Madrid at Retiro Park (Parque del Buen Retiro).
Whilst having a break from the coast with mates, we went a few days to Madrid.
Having lunch in the park, a vaguely familiar voice spoke to me; "Didn't we attend the same university "

Happily happy after


----------



## Bayreuth

Oh Pugg, what a lucky man you are. The Retiro is one of the most wonderful places to find love in Madrid. Maybe this afternoon I'll take a walk there


----------



## Blancrocher

I forgot a pair of sunglasses at a restaurant, as sometimes happens when the sun goes down over the course of a meal. I've decided not to go back for them, as they were inexpensive.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> next essay, reading it through and mulling it over, cutting the cackle and so on - and the next grade was far better.
> 
> Although I hated my nit-picking tutor, he did me a great service. The idea of my parent arguing that I deserved a better grade or that the tutor should have been kinder to me - it would have made me squirm.
> 
> When I became a teacher myself, however, I did sometimes have people complaining about my 'harsh marking' - and even, once, a parent who made an official complaint, saying that her son should have got the form prize. That seems to have become much more common. How times have changed.
> 
> Enjoy your retirement, Kontrapunctus. :tiphat:


Thank you. More often than not, I receive emails or actual letters from students who thank me for making them work hard and become better writers, especially once they get to college. It sometimes takes a while to appreciate a difficult teacher and also to realize that the easy teachers did not do them any favors.


----------



## mstar

How do you know how _obvious_ you are? I mean, not in regards to anything _bad_, but just generally... How do you _know_?


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Oh Pugg, what a lucky man you are. The Retiro is one of the most wonderful places to find love in Madrid. Maybe this afternoon I'll take a walk there


And... did you go The Retiro.


----------



## Sloe

Tomorrow is good Friday and I will be free.
I will use that time for dating. Soon I will go away to meet a girl. She is not living that far away from me and is a couple of years younger than me.
I had a visit by a girl not that long time ago unfortunately I had at just that moment the worst stomach ache in years.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Tomorrow is good Friday and I will be free.
> I will use that time for dating. Soon I will go away to meet a girl. She is not living that far away from me and is a couple of years younger than me.
> I had a visit by a girl not that long time ago unfortunately I had at just that moment the worst stomach ache in years.


Free on Good Friday to meet someone; that must be a omen


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Free on Good Friday to meet someone; that must be a omen


I did the same last good Friday but the result was not so good.


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> And... did you go The Retiro.


I didn't. I went to a small village near Madrid named El Pardo and walked with my dogs along the river. It was a peaceful moment


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Had a nightmare.


----------



## Guest

York for a nice break. Included Trembling Madness - a great pub / beer shop / self catering apartments (lovely vegetarian platter in the pub) and El Piano vegan eatery - 2015 winner "Cafe of the Year."

Yum.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> York for a nice break. Included Trembling Madness - a great pub / beer shop / self catering apartments (lovely vegetarian platter in the pub) and El Piano vegan eatery - 2015 winner "Cafe of the Year."
> 
> Yum.


*York?* *Envy, envy....!*


----------



## Guest

I went to Benecia yesterday and found this cool hand-blown vase in an glass art shop. The artist created a white layer, then a black one, and later another artist used a tiny sandblaster to create the notes. The precision is amazing!


















(The apparent flaws are reflections--it's so shiny that it's hard to photograph!)


----------



## mstar

Finally - the weekend.


----------



## Figleaf

It's that melancholy time when I must think about leaving my adopted home in the greatest country in the world and return to pack up my worldly belongings in my dreary digs in dreary old England. I'm not sure where it's all going to go: personal stuff to the French house I suppose, and a suitcase or two to my lovely Wood's beautiful house in the Highlands, in the event of Brexit-induced homelessness. It's been great here for the most part- the only slightly hairy moment was when we went on a long walk into the next department and, barely two miles out of town, got stopped by two gendarmes who wanted to see our passports and asked all sorts of questions, like where we lived, where we were going and why. Nosy b#stards. One of them even photographed the kids' passports on his smartphone- just in case my youngest, sitting in her buggy and clutching a toy monkey, was some kind of terrorist mastermind, I suppose, plotting a bloody atrocity in rural Franche-Comté.  We got off with a lecture on road safety- they were perfectly polite and even spoke some English, but this kind of police behaviour is rather unsettling, and I might prefer long-distance footpaths to roads for future walks, where police patrol cars are less likely to be roaming. A few minutes later an old lady stopped and offered us a lift, which I gladly accepted: it was the sort of thing I would never do in England, but after the gendarmes incident it seemed like a good idea to get moving at a faster pace than we could on foot. She kindly took us all the way to where we were going, several miles out of her way, chattering away merrily in French. Another act of kindness occurred just now: I went into the bakery next door to get some bread to have with dinner, and my lovely neighbour the baker presented me with a complimentary bag of croissants- though not without good naturedly laughing at my pronunciation, as is his wont. I must admit that I do try to time my visits next door so that I get served by the baker himself, who is devastatingly handsome and often gives me free stuff, rather than by his wife, who isn't and doesn't. (I must add that they seem like a most devoted couple...) He is like a sexy Frenchman from central casting: slender and elegant with a little pencil moustache and lovely brown eyes and a smile to die for... peeking through the glazed side door and watching him work with loving precision and a dancer's feline grace is a voyeuristic treat I sometimes allow myself, though not too often, for fear of seeming stalkerish and weird. (God forbid! :lol I must say that, hot neighbour aside, this is really not a glamorous part of France. It may well be the last place in Europe where shell suits are regularly worn. Let's hope nobody tells Sacha Baron Cohen, who may well be tempted to set the next instalment of Borat/Grimsby/whatever here. I like the fact that it's a well kept secret.  Only a few more days to go, then I may not return until after the fateful referendum, or a little sooner if I can get a proxy vote. I really want us to live here forever...


----------



## hpowders

^^^^I hate moving or anything else that threatens to place me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## clavichorder

I said good bye to Salamanca yesterday and took the train across thr country to Mataro, near Barcelona, to see my friend and his family. Good to be here, but I miss all the wonderful friends I made in Salamanca, students from everywhere except America, basically.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> ^^^^I hate moving or anything else that threatens to place me out of my comfort zone.


NYC to Florida must have been quite a move, no? I'm really just moving from one rural backwater to another, although rural France is more like the English countryside of my early childhood than the crowded, individualistic and distrustful England of today. Everyone here in my little French town knows each other (Dutch, Belgian and German second home owners aside) doors are left unlocked, people drive ancient rusty hatchbacks or actual tractors instead of Chelsea tractors, and imposing Renaissance and Georgian period townhouses lie empty and abandoned until someone picks them up for a few thousand euros. I wouldn't willingly go back, but Dave and Boris must have their little games. 'As flies to wanton boys are we to the gods...'


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> NYC to Florida must have been quite a move, no? I'm really just moving from one rural backwater to another, although rural France is more like the English countryside of my early childhood than the crowded, individualistic and distrustful England of today. Everyone here in my little French town knows each other (Dutch, Belgian and German second home owners aside) doors are left unlocked, people drive ancient rusty hatchbacks or actual tractors instead of Chelsea tractors, and imposing Renaissance and Georgian period townhouses lie empty and abandoned until someone picks them up for a few thousand euros. I wouldn't willingly go back, but Dave and Boris must have their little games. 'As flies to wanton boys are we to the gods...'


It sure was! Seeing Santa wearing Bermuda shorts was quite a shock after living my whole life in the cold Northeastern US.

Here there are two seasons instead of four: hot and rainy; warm and dry. Another shock.

Not having a choice of classical music radio stations was another shock down here.

The Sarasota Opera performances I've seen are disappointing compared to when I had a subscription at the Met.
Also, the Florida Orchestra doesn't do a great impersonation of the NY Philharmonic.

However, in general the people down here are a bit nicer than back in NYC. Also, no racial tension down here. Quite a bit in NYC.

The standard of living is quite a bit more reasonable in Florida than in NYC. Prices across the board are quite a bit lower here.

As long as I have my CD collection, I'm happy.

I would imagine the wine is very good where you are.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> It sure was! Seeing Santa wearing Bermuda shorts was quite a shock after living my whole life in the cold Northeastern US.
> 
> Here there are two seasons instead of four: hot and rainy; warm and dry. Another shock.
> 
> Not having a choice of classical music radio stations was another shock down here.
> 
> The Sarasota Opera performances I've seen are disappointing compared to when I had a subscription at the Met.
> Also, the Florida Orchestra doesn't do a great impersonation of the NY Philharmonic.
> 
> However, in general the people down here are a bit nicer than back in NYC. Also, no racial tension down here. Quite a bit in NYC.
> 
> The standard of living is quite a bit more reasonable in Florida than in NYC. Prices across the board are quite a bit lower here.
> 
> As long as I have my CD collection, I'm happy.
> 
> I would imagine the wine is very good where you are.


Yes, the wine is great, and last time we were here we got talking to a local organic winegrower whose wines are stocked in all the shops here. It's nice to have the personal touch. I was actually thinking of volunteering- 'wwoofing'- with him if he'd have me, to get some useful work experience. As it stands, there aren't too many paid job opportunities here for a self-unemployed Classics graduate with terrible French, though I'm sure that if I could manage to 'network' a bit better, things might well look up!


----------



## mstar

I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


----------



## Kivimees

mstar said:


> I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


Posters on the bedroom wall.


----------



## Ingélou

mstar said:


> I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


When you start fantasising about meeting them, if they're alive, or daydreaming about what it would have been like to have been at the court of The Sun King or whatever.
Hope this helps.
Madame la Marquise


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


When your shrine includes an authenticated relic. I have a toe nail clipping of Scelsi.


----------



## Figleaf

mstar said:


> I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


When you start Photoshopping yourself into pictures with them/ wishing you knew how to use Photoshop so you could Photoshop yourself into pictures with them (delete according to your generation and/or computer savviness.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> I'm really just moving from one rural backwater to another, although rural France is more like the English countryside of my early childhood than the crowded, individualistic and distrustful England of today. Everyone here in my little French town knows each other (Dutch, Belgian and German second home owners aside) doors are left unlocked...


That sounds like paradise to me. If I don't find my idyll in Germany, I'll know where to look next.


----------



## Blancrocher

I just discovered that I can rank the order of wireless networks that my computer tries to connect to, which is saving me a small amount of time but a large amount of annoyance.


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> That sounds like paradise to me. If I don't find my idyll in Germany, I'll know where to look next.


You and your partner could join all the blond haired Schmidts and Müllers already here- although I think most of them are locals whose ancestors came across the border from Germany in the distant past.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kivimees said:


> Posters on the bedroom wall.


Much as I love the discussions and banter here I don't want to find any of you crawling around on my bedroom walls.


----------



## mstar

Kivimees said:


> Posters on the bedroom wall.





Ingélou said:


> When you start fantasising about meeting them, if they're alive, or daydreaming about what it would have been like to have been at the court of The Sun King or whatever.
> Hope this helps.
> Madame la Marquise





dogen said:


> When your shrine includes an authenticated relic. I have a toe nail clipping of Scelsi.





Figleaf said:


> When you start Photoshopping yourself into pictures with them/ wishing you knew how to use Photoshop so you could Photoshop yourself into pictures with them (delete according to your generation and/or computer savviness.)


Okay, then, I guess the closest I'll ever come to being a fan is:








(Because i'm that cool.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> You and your partner could join all the blond haired Schmidts and Müllers already here- although I think most of them are locals whose ancestors came across the border from Germany in the distant past.


Actually I found those things you mentioned before: everyone familiar with everybody, doors kept unlocked etc. in some parts of Germany too (especially small Bavarian towns). The previous post was just the pessimism talking


----------



## mstar

I think I have a fever. If you've seen some of my recent posts, you might be able to tell. May God bless your soul.


----------



## Badinerie

Booked up for a week in Benidorm in August. Never been before. Thought we would do a classic British thing, except the Hotel complex we picked is apparently very popular with Spanish holiday makers. Should be fun.


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight: 20.15 Amsterdam*










The one and only *Renée Fleming.
I am so excited.*


----------



## Bayreuth

Badinerie said:


> Booked up for a week in Benidorm in August. Never been before. Thought we would do a classic British thing, except the Hotel complex we picked is apparently very popular with Spanish holiday makers. Should be fun.


You'd better get up early to find a spot to put your towel on the beach!









But don't worry, Benidorm has lots of things to do. You'll have fun


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> The one and only *Renée Fleming.
> I am so excited.*


Have fun, Pugg!! And make some pictures to share with us


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Have fun, Pugg!! And make some pictures to share with us


She will looking stunning, like always, remember she just turned 57 and looking great :angel:


----------



## taktojawojtek

Pugg said:


> Good on you, welcome to the forum :tiphat:


Thanks man! I appreciate it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm definitely going to grad school for MM in Flute next Fall,_ at a conservatory.
_
That's all I'll say for now, updates to come later.

PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Thank God...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I went outside today to pick up the newspaper when a black BMW car came up next to me. A man who seemed familiar opened up the passenger window (as my house is on the right side of the road) and he asked me if this was the address of ---------, that is, if this was my house, and I said yes. He picked up something next to himself and handed me a CD. I asked if he was a musician and if he made the music on the CD and he said yes to both. I looked at the album.

"Is this a prank?" I told him.

"Why do you say that?"

"Did you _really _write this music?"

"... Maybe... it's new to you, isn't it?" he grinned.

"Do you know what's on this album?"

"Not off the top of my head."

"Well, if it's really you, I must admit it's a bit more to my liking than most things you wrote," I showed him the album and he looked at the cover for a moment.

"Good God!" he gasped and took it out of my hand. He glared at me in a moment of shame.

"Well I guess you don't like my _real _stuff anymore then," he huffed angrily. He did have pretty sharp eyebrows.

"Not at all! Of course I still like your music," I smiled. "But I'll take _that _off your hands anyhow."

He rolled his eyes and handed it to me reluctantly. "Gosh, I thought it was myself too..."

He didn't even say bye and just drove away down my street. I laughed.

He gave me an album of Stravinsky's Symphony in E flat op. 1.

April Fools!


----------



## Cosmos

No major news, except my friend and I went to a cool gelato place that makes beautiful cones. I look like a dork b/c I'm expressing the happiness that this gelato brings, which fills the typically neutral and empty pit that is my soul


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> Since you're versed in music and the other arts, .


The problem is that most girls I like don´t like the same music as I do. Most of them likes music such as Maroon 5 and Avril Lavigne. At one point I send this link of Wilhelm Peterson-Berger´s second symphony at that moment the conversation was over.


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> No major news, except my friend and I went to a cool gelato place that makes beautiful cones. I look like a dork b/c I'm expressing the happiness that this gelato brings, which fills the typically neutral and empty pit that is my soul
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> 
> View attachment 83151


There's nowt dorkish about gelato. Gelato is serious pleasure!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sloe said:


> The problem is that most girls I like don´t like the same music as I do. Most of them likes music such as Maroon 5 and Avril Lavigne. At one point I send this link of Wilhelm Peterson-Berger´s second symphony at that moment the conversation was over.


I know, it's hard.

I similarly have had nothing but non-success. I can only focus on what I enjoy in my own life, and be open and listen to what the girls I try to date are interested in (whether that be their hobbies, college major, past jobs, religious interests, life experiences, etc.) and offer interest and empathy towards them. That's all one can do.


----------



## Bayreuth

Cosmos said:


> No major news, except my friend and I went to a cool gelato place that makes beautiful cones. I look like a dork b/c I'm expressing the happiness that this gelato brings, which fills the typically neutral and empty pit that is my soul
> 
> View attachment 83150
> 
> 
> View attachment 83151


:lol:

I love that picture Cosmos! Eating ice cream with gloves on, hell yeah that's the spirit!!


----------



## clavichorder

It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


Happy birthday, and many returns :cheers:


----------



## Bayreuth

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


Happy birthday, clavichorder!! We'll be the same age until June


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


Happy birthday, you young fart!


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


----------



## Weston

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


Something else we have in common. 

I grew up in a religion that shuns birthdays (Christmas too) so birthdays have always made me very uncomfortable, even to this day when I am a humanist / free thinker. So I'm _not_ seeking birthday wishes. However it's a milestone for me, the big six oh.

I'm spending the day contemplating if the sixth (or is it the beginning of the seventh?) decade is still considered middle age, or can I just go ahead and say I'm old and act accordingly.

I feel younger than I have in a long time having lost a lot of weight lately and bicycling 14 miles home two or three days a week from work. So I'm in better shape than I was through much of my 50s. But I am emotionally tired. I'm tired of daily handing control of my life over to a corporation full of people who feel no qualms about telling others what to do and how to live, who have no qualms about letting us know all the little things we do wrong but fail to notice the things that go right. An office environment simply sucks, and with age I feel that time is running out. How much longer must I endure this? Yet we must pay for health insurance in the US, though I probably would need it less were it not for the stultifying daily grind.

I think I'm ready to be old.


----------



## Bayreuth

I'm a little sad right know. I just came from a walk in a park near my house and one of my dogs chased and killed a rabbit. It was very unpleasant to watch


----------



## Jos

Weston, in modern society you are considered old. Sorry to put it so bluntly.
But so is everyone over, what 35, 40 ? 
I turned 50, and feel pretty much the same. I just act as if I'm in my twenties, and when necessary / convenient I play the "I'm old- card" .
Happy sixties, even if you don't do birthdays !


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bayreuth said:


> I'm a little sad right know. I just came from a walk in a park near my house and one of my dogs chased and killed a rabbit. It was very unpleasant to watch


Nature is red in tooth and claw, as my cat and your dog would no doubt tell you if they could speak. I must admit, I think it more honest to eat what you kill than to get your bloodless meat from the butcher's shop. Still, I could never quite get over my distaste at killing fish, so eventually I stopped fishing.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Something else we have in common.
> 
> I grew up in a religion that shuns birthdays (Christmas too) so birthdays have always made me very uncomfortable, even to this day when I am a humanist / free thinker. So I'm _not_ seeking birthday wishes. However it's a milestone for me, the big six oh.
> 
> I'm spending the day contemplating if the sixth (or is it the beginning of the seventh?) decade is still considered middle age, or can I just go ahead and say I'm old and act accordingly.
> 
> I feel younger than I have in a long time having lost a lot of weight lately and bicycling 14 miles home two or three days a week from work. So I'm in better shape than I was through much of my 50s. But I am emotionally tired. I'm tired of daily handing control of my life over to a corporation full of people who feel no qualms about telling others what to do and how to live, who have no qualms about letting us know all the little things we do wrong but fail to notice the things that go right. An office environment simply sucks, and with age I feel that time is running out. How much longer must I endure this? Yet we must pay for health insurance in the US, though I probably would need it less were it not for the stultifying daily grind.
> 
> I think I'm ready to be old.


In some ways we're on the same page; I'm 56. But I'm not ready to be old; hell I'd have to grow up first.


----------



## Dr Johnson

clavichorder said:


> It's my birthday today. I am 24 years young.


Happy Birthday!

Don't go too mad with the pick up lines and the senoritas.

:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

The trick is to not allow them to be too madly in love with me after I use these brilliant pick up lines.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Can yall give me your opinion on my answer to this question? I thnk I did well, but I am not sure its worthy of my class discussion. 

Philosophical: Are Humans Independent? 

Please comment on whether or not humans can be independent, and what independence means. Are there limits to how much people can accomplish alone? Do people rely on external forces for success, or do we try to tackle obstacles by ourselves?

Oh what a good question! I think the lines of dependence and independence are a bit blurred. My answer is going to be fairly short, but upon all the readings we have done so far I would have to say yes and no. I think a better word to describe the lives we lead in this world is interdependent. To me independence means a lack of dependence. Yes, while we have some semblance of autonomy we are very dependent on other things in our lives. Like in the very beginning of Ovid, mankind relied on the gods and the gods relied on mankind’s worship. In some ways this still rings true even today. However today, like Lycaon people are heavily reliant or even dependent on idols. 
Being independent means to be self-governing, freedom and the like. While I do agree we like to think we are completely independent and in a way we are. We are able to go out and fend for ourselves, we can make our own decisions, we have the freedom to express ourselves. But while we are able to do all these things, we depend on certain things to help us live the comfortable lives we do live. For example, we depend on the government to do their job so we can live a relatively safe life, we depend on others to do their jobs so we can eat or have the amenities that keep us comfortable, and some even rely on a god to help us through the good and bad times in life. So are we independent? Yes and no, it’s a symbiotic relationship in life.


Just note that the examples I gave are very short compared to all I could say, I just didnt want to drone on forever.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Read Part II of the Epilogue of Tolstoy's _War and Peace_ to see a very thoughtful approach to free will. It's basically an essay on "is there free will?" i.e. independence.

Basically, he said that free will and independence of choice is an illusion, but a massively complicated illusion that humans can't fully comprehend, and only can accept. His reasons for his stance are stated in the epilogue better than I can state here.


----------



## Morimur

Humans are interdependent — no man is an island, but the world would have you believe otherwise.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Humans are interdependent - no man is an island, but the world would have you believe otherwise.


This is one for _Wise meanings and sayings _


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> The trick is to not allow them to be too madly in love with me after I use these brilliant pick up lines.


How did you get on with the Segerstam pick up?


----------



## Bayreuth

The concept of independence is, in my opinion, closely related to the concept of control. Man has achieved, to a certain level, a godlike status where everything he is dependent of is directly created and/or controlled by Man himself (money, God, war). Hence, you could argue that Man is independent. The only thing he doesn't control is the only thing he depends on: Nature. That is, however, quite a bit dependency


----------



## clavichorder

@Dogen: I had wild success with about 15 percent of the chicas who like Segerstam!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bayreuth said:


> The concept of independence is, in my opinion, closely related to the concept of control. Man has achieved, to a certain level, a godlike status where everything he is dependent of is directly created and/or controlled by Man himself (money, God, war). Hence, you could argue that Man is independent. The only thing he doesn't control is the only thing he depends on: Nature. That is, however, quite a bit dependency


I would say that man is dependent on more than just nature. He is dependent on the things he has created as well as his fellow man.


----------



## aleazk

I have been working hard on my book, now titled "Treatise on Mathematical Quantum Mechanics". The title is as pompous as the cyclopean pretentions of the book. I can't estimate how long it will take to finish it, since somedays I make a lot of progress but some others just a few sentences...

Unfortunately, this frenetic and obsessive pace makes me to forget eating, which does not help to manage my current low weight problem...

At least I eat a lot of ice cream.

Also, I have terrible nightmares every ******* night.


----------



## mstar

Bayreuth said:


> The concept of independence is, in my opinion, closely related to the concept of control. Man has achieved, to a certain level, a godlike status where everything he is dependent of is directly created and/or controlled by Man himself (money, God, war). Hence, you could argue that Man is independent. The only thing he doesn't control is the only thing he depends on: Nature. That is, however, quite a bit dependency


Not really - humans can't create. If you define "God" as the essence of existence, His existence is undeniable. This is the underlying factor of unification, so to speak, in most, if not all, major religions. 
Anyway, nature and science can't explain the countless miracles that have occurred and still do today. 
Summary: human dependence is a delusion. But an innate hunger for power inherently and subconsciously makes many humans want to believe it.


----------



## mstar

Morimur said:


> Humans are interdependent - no man is an island, but the world would have you believe otherwise.


I agree with this completely.


----------



## starthrower

I am in a state of Limbo.


----------



## Pugg

We have a non binding referendum coming up tomorrow , as always the camps are heavily diverted on other points then what's it's really all about.
I have two choices not going and the turn out is lower then 30% or, go and give my vote too a already lost cost


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been inhaling some pollen while walking outside lately, and now I'm paying the price for my error.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You have my sympathy. It's a bit early to start suffering here but I'm sure it will come.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> We have a non binding referendum coming up tomorrow , as always the camps are heavily diverted on other points then what's it's really all about.
> I have two choices not going and the turn out is lower then 30% or, go and give my vote too a already lost cost


This referendum

We would never have a referendum about something like that.
The last referendum was about EMU in 2002. 
I voted No like the majority.


----------



## Weston

Seriously? I turn 60 and my email inbox is suddenly flooded with ads for independent senior living/senior apartments, back pain solutions, Medicare enrollment, adult diaper solutions AND senior singles match services. I was getting none of this stuff three days ago. I'm pretty confident I can shop for these things myself should the need arise. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> This referendum
> 
> We would never have a referendum about something like that.
> The last referendum was about EMU in 2002.
> I voted No like the majority.


Yes, that one, since it is non binding I am not going.
I am pro however because the ultra right are in favour (populism) 
I am against all kinds off ultra right wing policy, any kind off windbags in fact, left / right


----------



## Bayreuth

You want to talk about referendums?? Come to Spain. We don't talk about anything else


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> You want to talk about referendums?? Come to Spain. We don't talk about anything else


At this moment only 11 % have cast their vote, ridiculous, cost €40.000.000


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've been admitted to a second conservatory....

*faints again*

I think this is the one I want to go to this time...

I WILL update you all with a full post about the circumstances behind all this, so that will come in a couple days I think.

I had a dream I got into this second conservatory this morning and then I turned on my computer to check...


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've been admitted to a second conservatory....
> 
> *faints again*
> 
> I think this is the one I want to go to this time...
> 
> I WILL update you all with a full post about the circumstances behind all this, so that will come in a couple days I think.
> 
> I had a dream I got into this second conservatory this morning and then I turned on my computer to check...


Looking forward to hearing all about it! :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've been admitted to a second conservatory....
> 
> *faints again*
> 
> I think this is the one I want to go to this time...
> 
> I WILL update you all with a full post about the circumstances behind all this, so that will come in a couple days I think.
> 
> I had a dream I got into this second conservatory this morning and then I turned on my computer to check...


Congratulations. I hope your buddy Glazunov is smiling somewhere.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Weston said:


> Congratulations. I hope your buddy Glazunov is smiling somewhere.


If I can, for graduate independent research project, I WILL write about him. If I'm forced to write about a flute related topic, so be it, but I will try!

Also the school is technically a state school, but what happened was it use to be a conservatory 60 years ago that decided to link itself to the state school for financial reasons, and it really paid off. It can be categorized as one of the best state schools in the US, on par with actual conservatories. And the word "conservatory" is in their name, so that's all the hint I'll give where it is.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If I can, for graduate independent research project, I WILL write about him. If I'm forced to write about a flute related topic, so be it, but I will try!
> 
> Also the school is technically a state school, but what happened was it use to be a conservatory 60 years ago that decided to link itself to the state school for financial reasons, and it really paid off. It can be categorized as one of the best state schools in the US, on par with actual conservatories. And the word "conservatory" is in their name, so that's all the hint I'll give where it is.


Your dedication to Glazunov is praiseworthy - I've been discovering his music of late and I must say he was a Great, definitely underrated. His symphonic writing has all the characteristics necessary for masterful compositions imo.


----------



## mstar

Bayreuth said:


> You want to talk about referendums?? Come to Spain. We don't talk about anything else


That sounds wonderful.
Absolutely captivating.


----------



## Bayreuth

mstar said:


> That sounds wonderful.
> Absolutely captivating.


It's a bore actually


----------



## clavichorder

Well, speak of Spain, I am to leave it tomorrow for Seattle again. 

In other news, I just realized that there is a feature next to threads that enables you to see who posted in a thread and how many they made. Guess who's name is at that top of this thread? I better take a break...lol.


----------



## Bayreuth

clavichorder said:


> Well, speak of Spain, I am to leave it tomorrow for Seattle again.
> 
> In other news, I just realized that there is a feature next to threads that enables you to see who posted in a thread and how many they made. Guess who's name is at that top of this thread? I better take a break...lol.


Hope you had a nice time and got a good impression of us


----------



## mstar

Bayreuth said:


> It's a bore actually


(I was being sarcastic!)


----------



## Bayreuth

Next summer (2017) there will be a big archeological expedition to Cyprus organized by the Department of Culture that could be very fruitful for the museum I work in. I've decided that I am going to apply for the spot that my museum will (presumably) have in the expedition, although I am not sure that the board would even consider me for it given that I am too young and I've been working here just over a year. Still, it could be huge for the collection I manage so I feel like somehow I'm in the obligation of at least appearing interested. It could be huge for my career.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*KABOOM*

: I surrender! I surrender! *covers head and ducks head under table*
: Silly Huilu! It's just me!
: What was that? That... explosion inside my head?
: A shock-wave from my awesomeness?
: Heh... but I was seeing colors...
: Hahaha! No harm done though, I hope? Anyhow, here I am to join you for dinner! Not too unexpected I hope?
: No... but you're always just a tad too _little _expected. And that's why you still surprise me every time. But it took me 3 whole seconds to realize it was you. And for that whole 3 seconds I was in a state of insanity, colors and bliss... _Who is this?_ Oh, it's you. That explains the fireworks in my head. Fireworks show over.
:_ Hahaha! _You make my day, Huilu... and is that _Pinot Noir???_


----------



## aleazk

In the last week I have been writing practically all day. Finally, I finished the chapter about LQG. 

Phew... that was quite a frenetic rhythm of writing, somehow I needed to get it out of my system once and for all.

Also, I got a nice idea about a problem I always found interesting (about the rule of canonical quantization). I'm trying to work out the consequences of this idea to see if it's useful or not.


----------



## Guest

I had an epileptic seizure yesterday. Cue ambulance and hospital. Thought I was done with that. There are likely to be significant consequences, unfortunately. 

Hey ho.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh dear... I'm sorry to hear that dogen. I hope that doctors will know how to help.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sorry to hear that, dogen--it goes without saying that I hope everything will go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I think my brain chemistry has been knocked out of alignment by too much atonal music. Anyway, I don't recommend it (the seizures).


----------



## Guest

OK, file this under "Weird." This morning I was adding a new contact to my i-Phone when I noticed I had Vadym Kholodenko's mailing address! (He's the Ukrainian pianist [won the 2013 Van Cliburn Competition] whose wife recently murdered his two little girls.) I can't even begin to imagine how he ended up in my contacts list! And why his address but not his phone number?


----------



## mstar

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, file this under "Weird." This morning I was adding a new contact to my i-Phone when I noticed I had Vadym Kholodenko's mailing address! (He's the Ukrainian pianist [won the 2013 Van Cliburn Competition] whose wife recently murdered his two little girls.) I can't even begin to imagine how he ended up in my contacts list! And why his address but not his phone number?


Maybe your phone picked up the contact info automatically from an article you read or something?


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Maybe your phone picked up the contact info automatically from an article you read or something?


Beats me! None of the articles I read listed his entire address, just the city and state.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> Beats me! None of the articles I read listed his entire address, just the city and state.


 Someone trying to frame you? Associate you with the incident?  ....


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Someone trying to frame you? Associate you with the incident?  ....


That's not unsettling at all!


----------



## Ilarion

Time to "come out" - When I was younger, I had mentioned to my acquaintances that when the CD disc came to market it would never become "antiquated" - Boy, was I wrong!!! Hahaha, what a stupidass thing to say - Now we can purchase "more or less" the tracks we want and stuff them into whatever "storage" device. Man, there are times when one feels like an awful dork...:scold::lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Well, Ilarion, they are not antiquated or obsolete for me. Yes, I play them on my HIFI and in the car (GASP!!! yes, in the car), but they are absolute necessary for when I go camping: my favorite place has no electricity and can receive no phone or WIFI signal! So if I want to listen to music or an audiobook for any length of time I have a portable CD player that runs on batteries!


----------



## Ilarion

Hi Jo,

They are not antiquated for me either - But I do use other storage media...


----------



## Bayreuth

I wish you the best, dogen. Hope you can go on with your life as normally as possible


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have finally succeeded on my quest to find pen pals! I feel accomplished.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I have finally succeeded on my quest to find pen pals! I feel accomplished.


That's nice, good luck:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Watching the sun set over the beautiful city of Dijon. Back to the UK tomorrow.


----------



## TxllxT

Today in sunless Ostrava: which city is uglier? Ostrava or Charleroi?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Watching the sun set over the beautiful city of Dijon. Back to the UK tomorrow.


A glass of Burgundy in hand?


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> A glass of Burgundy in hand?


No alas, cheap vin de pays from the south drunk out of a yogurt pot, because the kids are using all the glasses and I'm saving the good wine for the folks at home!


----------



## Figleaf

TxllxT said:


> Today in sunless Ostrava: which city is uglier? Ostrava or Charleroi?


I'm not as well travelled as you, TxllxT- but I bet some of the Hertfordshire commuter towns which I have to travel through tomorrow can beat anywhere in the world for ugliness! Which is your favourite European town or city to visit?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Figleaf said:


> No alas, cheap vin de pays from the south drunk out of a yogurt pot, because the kids are using all the glasses and I'm saving the good wine for the folks at home!


Oh, the yoghurt pot sounds like the final straw! Could you not locate a half-decent jam-jar, Figleaf?


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> No alas, cheap vin de pays from the south drunk out of a yogurt pot, because the kids are using all the glasses and I'm saving the good wine for the folks at home!


Great! I'm getting thirsty!


----------



## Figleaf

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, the yoghurt pot sounds like the final straw! Could you not locate a half-decent jam-jar, Figleaf?


Haha, the jam jars and straws are all in the French house and the camping mugs are all in England! One of the minor annoyances of living in two places temporarily is that nothing is ever where you need it when you need it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, since I made the announcement on Facebook, I figured I ought to give you all the "big" post now.

I've officially enrolled in the University of Cincinnati College-Conservatory of Music (otherwise known as CCM) for their Masters Flute program. CCM has origins of being a private music school in Cincinnati that joined with the University decades ago for financial support, and boy did that pay off! They're quality level has always been stellar, but at the same time is cheaper than private schools! That's an extremely unique thing in the US, where there's a huge difference between private and public institutions, quality and price-wise. I got a scholarship and loan offers from the school which I'm currently still bargaining to be improved, but as of now it's still quite reasonable. It's also very cheap to live in the area, and I also wouldn't need a car because it's in a city and can travel easily with shuttle or bike.

CCM performs up to 6 operas a year eek:!) and _a full-scale classical ballet production every two years in collaboration with the dance department._ Ballet. With student orchestra. WUTTTT?! Also, they have over 1000 concerts of various kinds of music every year, since they have about_ 1400 students total_, and roughly equal numbers of grads and undergrads. Nevertheless, the instrumental departments are still pretty small and selective (it's the vocal department that sees the hugest number of students), and so there aren't too many flutes that I would be just lost in the crowd. However, they're really top notch players, and so if I wanna compete to get into the best ensembles (and play in that ballet dog gonnit!), I'm gonna have to work my tail off to compete within my own school. But this is _exactly _the kind of atmosphere I wanna work in. I wanna grow, I wanna fight, I wanna succeed. As grad student I already have advantage for better picks, but I'll still be competing with my fellow grad flutists.

So, I guess I'll be moving to Ohio in August, starting a new life on my own, on a budget, little Huilu making her way in the big wide world!


----------



## Ilarion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, since I made the announcement on Facebook, I figured I ought to give you all the "big" post now.
> 
> I've officially enrolled in the University of Cincinnati College-Conservatory of Music (otherwise known as CCM) for their Masters Flute program. CCM has origins of being a private music school in Cincinnati that joined with the University decades ago for financial support, and boy did that pay off! They're quality level has always been stellar, but at the same time is cheaper than private schools! That's an extremely unique thing in the US, where there's a huge difference between private and public institutions, quality and price-wise. I got a scholarship and loan offers from the school which I'm currently still bargaining to be improved, but as of now it's still quite reasonable. It's also very cheap to live in the area, and I also wouldn't need a car because it's in a city and can travel easily with shuttle or bike.
> 
> CCM performs up to 6 operas a year eek:!) and _a full-scale classical ballet production every two years in collaboration with the dance department._ Ballet. With student orchestra. WUTTTT?! Also, they have over 1000 concerts of various kinds of music every year, since they have about_ 1400 students total_, and roughly equal numbers of grads and undergrads. Nevertheless, the instrumental departments are still pretty small and selective (it's the vocal department that sees the hugest number of students), and so there aren't too many flutes that I would be just lost in the crowd. However, they're really top notch players, and so if I wanna compete to get into the best ensembles (and play in that ballet dog gonnit!), I'm gonna have to work my tail off to compete within my own school. But this is _exactly _the kind of atmosphere I wanna work in. I wanna grow, I wanna fight, I wanna succeed. As grad student I already have advantage for better picks, but I'll still be competing with my fellow grad flutists.
> 
> So, I guess I'll be moving to Ohio in August, starting a new life on my own, on a budget, little Huilu making her way in the big wide world!


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for Huilu!!! Lets all give a big round of applause for our mate who will soon take the place of James Galway...:clap::clap::clap::clap:

I honestly perceive that Huilu will more than succeed - Having read all of Huilu's posts here on Tc gives me most of the evidence necessary.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ilarion said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for Huilu!!! Lets all give a big round of applause for our mate who will soon take the place of James Galway...:clap::clap:
> 
> I honestly perceive that Huilu will more than succeed - Having read all of Huilu's posts here on Tc gives me most of the evidence necessary.


Opening a bottle of the bubbly....... :clap::clap::clap: 
P.S. When you get to play with Emmanuel Pahud let me know and I'll take the two of you out for dinner!!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ilarion said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for Huilu!!! Lets all give a big round of applause for our mate who will soon take the place of James Galway...:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> I honestly perceive that Huilu will more than succeed - Having read all of Huilu's posts here on Tc gives me most of the evidence necessary.


awwwwww shucks 

I emailed the main flute professor there this evening and asked him questions about the studio. He said he's had _dozens _of students make it into orchestras over the past years he's been there, and high profile orchestras too.... the Berlin Phil, the New York Phil even?  That's the clearest sign that I'm in a good institution. If people are actually getting _jobs _after being at CCM, count me in!


----------



## Figleaf

Congratulations Huilu! :clap:


----------



## Guest

Being a lazy bum at home.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Being a lazy bum at home.


Absolutely! :tiphat:
(A great idea - I've been trying it out for years now.  )


----------



## Belowpar

dogen said:


> Being a lazy bum at home.


It's what t'internet was invented for!


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> Being a lazy bum at home.


Wish I'd enough energy to try that!


----------



## TxllxT

Figleaf said:


> I'm not as well travelled as you, TxllxT- but I bet some of the Hertfordshire commuter towns which I have to travel through tomorrow can beat anywhere in the world for ugliness! Which is your favourite European town or city to visit?


Of course Saint Petersburg (in the summer again three weeks), which is a city made for walking with a wonderful orientation 'feel' of its layout thanks to the heaven protruding needles. But not far behind is London with its green make-up and street life. As soon as there is inviting architecture, beautiful light from heaven and a density of city green, I'm in. Alas, nr. 3 of the Czech Republic's big cities only has a depressive mix of dehumanised thirties married with communist fifties to offer. Ostrava used to be nicknamed 'black Ostrava' because of its coal exhausts. Now it has been cleaned from this historical patina, but the resulting grey is even more abhorrent. There is no pasture for the eye left.


----------



## Crudblud

Absolutely nothin'!


----------



## taktojawojtek

On our second lesson my new singing teacher asked me if I want to apply to Chopin Music Academy in Warsaw next year. I don't know what to do. I'll be 29 when i start it.


----------



## Ingélou

taktojawojtek said:


> On our second lesson my new singing teacher asked me if I want to apply to Chopin Music Academy in Warsaw next year. I don't know what to do. I'll be 29 when i start it.


What a compliment! Good luck with making your decision.

A soprano who sings with our local baroque ensemble got into singing after university & starting another career - not that I know anything about how much it matters, singers being in their late twenties, but I thought you might like to see it.

http://www.jaynemaysysum.com/about-jayne.html

I hope you get good advice. I think if you love singing, though, why not give it a try? You might always regret it otherwise.


----------



## mstar

It's around 8:00 pm and I've had a terrible _terrible_ day, so I'm going to sleep. I have little hope that tomorrow will be any better. Good news? I've qualified for two international science competitions, and the first one's coming up soon. But it's hard enough getting through the rest of the week to think about _anything_... Zombie mode. I am in zombie mode.


----------



## Figleaf

TxllxT said:


> Of course Saint Petersburg (in the summer again three weeks), which is a city made for walking with a wonderful orientation 'feel' of its layout thanks to the heaven protruding needles. But not far behind is London with its green make-up and street life. As soon as there is inviting architecture, beautiful light from heaven and a density of city green, I'm in. Alas, nr. 3 of the Czech Republic's big cities only has a depressive mix of dehumanised thirties married with communist fifties to offer. Ostrava used to be nicknamed 'black Ostrava' because of its coal exhausts. Now it has been cleaned from this historical patina, but the resulting grey is even more abhorrent. There is no pasture for the eye left.


Those are interesting photos, and I think I would probably take Ostrava over Hemel Hempstead, down the road from where I was living in England. (Strangely, the official translator who assisted the _notaire_ when I bought my house had taught English in Hemel, and loved it!) Have you seen the book Crap Towns and its sequel, Crap Towns 2? It's written with a lot of comic hyperbole and not much even handedness, but if you could see the mess that postwar town planners have made of Britain, you might not complain so much about their communist equivalents.  We had a good day yesterday and got to explore Dijon a bit- very clean and green, with talking, self-cleaning toilets and lots of well dressed English speaking cosmopolitan type people. I like it there, it's more salubrious than Besançon and less stressy and traffic choked than Paris. Here are a couple of my kids playing in the park by the station:









Now in London Victoria with too much luggage to safely use the underground, so we're going to take the scenic route back to Euston, past Buckingham Palace, Regent St etc.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Lovely photo! Have a good day, Figleaf. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

taktojawojtek said:


> On our second lesson my new singing teacher asked me if I want to apply to Chopin Music Academy in Warsaw next year. I don't know what to do. I'll be 29 when i start it.


That sounds very good, if you're still not sure, ask your teacher again.
Sometimes people only get once change in life :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

TxllxT said:


> Of course Saint Petersburg (in the summer again three weeks), which is a city made for walking with a wonderful orientation 'feel' of its layout thanks to the heaven protruding needles. But not far behind is London with its green make-up and street life. As soon as there is inviting architecture, beautiful light from heaven and a density of city green, I'm in. Alas, nr. 3 of the Czech Republic's big cities only has a depressive mix of dehumanised thirties married with communist fifties to offer. Ostrava used to be nicknamed 'black Ostrava' because of its coal exhausts. Now it has been cleaned from this historical patina, but the resulting grey is even more abhorrent. There is no pasture for the eye left.


I think that looks very beautiful.
In fact a lot of beautiful houses were build in the thirties the really ugly architecture became widespread in the sixties and seventies that is when the really grey and flat roofed complexes were build.
They don´t built beautiful houses nowadays anyway more or less boxes in different colours.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Can British people be anglophiles too? Or is that just considered patriotism?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Can British people be anglophiles too? Or is that just considered patriotism?


harrrrr I like your current profile picture. 

Yeah I guess it would just be patriotism/nationalism.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> harrrrr I like your current profile picture.
> 
> Yeah I guess it would just be patriotism/nationalism.


Why thank you! I am having a fangirl moment over him.....have been having one for a while.


----------



## Belowpar

SarahNorthman said:


> Can British people be anglophiles too? Or is that just considered patriotism?


If one of the British virtues that an anglophile admires is understatement, then you'll hardly hear about it. My experience is that most people have a quiet pride in their history and culture.

If it's not understated there's a danger of it leading to Jingoism.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Dijon - very clean and green, with *talking,* self-cleaning *toilets*


I can't help wondering about that cheap vin de pays...


----------



## clavichorder

SarahNorthman said:


> Can British people be anglophiles too? Or is that just considered patriotism?


Actually I think yes. When I think of being an anglophile in terms of a foreigner to England, everything english goes. But for them, perhaps it could be more based on a love of the English literature and art of the past in general. An English person who was an expert and enthusiast of English composers above all others, would certainly be an anglophile.

An unrelated aside, but when I was in Spain, I did not like most of the English students I met. There was one group in Salamanca in particular, and that should explain it partly when I call them a group(insular and more interested in their social doings than being in Spain). They were exclusive and had an air of superiority. I greatly enjoyed feeling like an American who could break their stereotype, and at the same time, ironically conforming to it just to throw them off. They were two faced, saying one thing harmless seeming and meaning another. I think that in general is an English trait, but most don't mean it maliciously. These students were insufferable, and also terrible drunks, angry and annoying when they got there.

Apologies to the wonderful English folks I interact with on this forum. These particular people sucked. My classmates/friends from elsewhere(pretty much everywhere in the world) tended to agree.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> They were exclusive and had an air of superiority. [...] These students were insufferable, and also terrible drunks, angry and annoying when they got there.


We haven't quite gotten over the fact that we no longer have an empire. Once our national identity assimilates full blown post-imperial malaise, we'll probably be even worse.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> We haven't quite gotten over the fact that we no longer have an empire. Once our national identity assimilates full blown post-imperial malaise, we'll probably be even worse.


You guys are the Americans of Europe! Germans sometimes too... The Spanish and Italians are sick of college age English students getting into fights in their bars.

To be fair, no tourists are worse than the Chinese. I had some good classmate friends from China, but we had formed a group of people from all over. The problem is when huge groups of any nationality are being tourists in a foreign land. Or in the case of these English students, not a large but very drunk and superior acting group.


----------



## Sloe

I could not sleep. When I finally fell 
asleep the alarm did not wake me up and I woke up only an hour before I will go to work. Now I wonder if I will sleep at all when I come home. In fact I have had difficulties with sleeping this whole week but now it was really bad.


----------



## Art Rock

This morning I became a grand-uncle for the second time. Welcome to the world Isabel!


----------



## Ingélou

Sloe said:


> I could not sleep. When I finally fell
> asleep the alarm did not wake me up and I woke up only an hour before I will go to work. Now I wonder if I will sleep at all when I come home. In fact I have had difficulties with sleeping this whole week but now it was really bad.


Hope you slept okay last night & that your difficulties can be got over in the future. :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

Ingélou said:


> Hope you slept okay last night & that your difficulties can be got over in the future. :tiphat:


Thank you.
No there were no problems with sleeping now.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> I can't help wondering about that cheap vin de pays...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SarahNorthman said:


> Can British people be anglophiles too? Or is that just considered patriotism?


Yes. I'm British but Scottish. I live in the north of England but I didn't grow up there. I regard myself as a critical friend to England, the English people and their culture. I'd say I was moderately anglophilic.


----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> .... I'd say I was moderately anglophilic.


I've got a cream you can borrow for that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> I've got a cream you can borrow for that.


Let's not be rash...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAH!

I saw hah because _that _happened on the afternoon watch of the one stick-in-the-mud announcer on that radio station. Too bad I was walking outside at that time and probably missed an apologetic statement of, "Oh well then, I guess we'll be playing _him _next, okay then!" :lol: He probably didn't schedule the programming today (I can tell it's often up to the choice of the announcer for that shift), or maybe he's finally bending to peer pressure. :devil: Muahahahaha...

On that walk by a small lake, saw a bunch of turtles today sunning on logs. Was lovely weather today...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I shared some of my writing with my mom, my creative writing endeavors. I've never shared her any of it, all these 7 years I actually kept it confidential, though she knew a little about it. Now she read several excerpts from various stories of mine. And she likes it! As least I have an audience of 1, right? :lol: But now she says it's good enough that I should try publishing it! D: What do you guys think? Is Neo-Dostoevskyism something a reasonable amount of people would actually read? Expounding upon the Russian personalities I've come to love so much?


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I shared some of my writing with my mom, my creative writing endeavors. I've never shared her any of it, all these 7 years I actually kept it confidential, though she knew a little about it. Now she read several excerpts from various stories of mine. And she likes it! As least I have an audience of 1, right? :lol: But now she says it's good enough that I should try publishing it! D: What do you guys think? Is Neo-Dostoevskyism something a reasonable amount of people would actually read? Expounding upon the Russian personalities I've come to love so much?


This is clearly no comment on your writing, but have you considered publishing it directly through a commercial website? I don't know about costs but the obvious advantage is you aren't having to "persuade" a publisher.


----------



## Guest

I couldn't afford a matte-black Lamborghini










so I bought a matte-black bike!


----------



## clavichorder

Now, instead of admiring your car, the ladies will be admiring your legs.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clavichorder said:


> Now, instead of admiring your car, the ladies will be admiring your legs.


I don't know about the legs, but I am very much admiring the bike  Kontrapunctus, where do you intend to ride it?


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't know about the legs, but I am very much admiring the bike  Kontrapunctus, where do you intend to ride it?


To work and back until I retire in June--it's about a 1.5 mile trip. After that, my neighborhood has a great park system (multiple parks) with a foot/bike trail path, which is about 3 miles in all. I can make several loops and not have to worry about cars. I can also ride to the downtown area in about 10 minutes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clavichorder said:


> Actually I think yes. When I think of being an anglophile in terms of a foreigner to England, everything english goes. But for them, perhaps it could be more based on a love of the English literature and art of the past in general. An English person who was an expert and enthusiast of English composers above all others, would certainly be an anglophile.


That is because the modern global culture of many countries is so similar and monotonous that in order to be an Anglophile (or Germanophile like myself, or any other -phile) one must necessarily relate himself to the older, classical culture of the same country. Even the English language of today is nothing in terms of richness, compared to the English of Jane Austen or the Bronte sisters.


----------



## Guest

I think an Anglophile is normally taken to be a non English person. In the Wiki entry it notes an Anglophile might opt to use British-English spelling, rather than American-English. This implies Anglophiles are not English natives, since such "preference" is part of being an English native, rather than a conscious choice.


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is because the modern global culture of many countries is so similar and monotonous that in order to be an Anglophile (or Germanophile like myself, or any other -phile) one must necessarily relate himself to the older, classical culture of the same country. Even the English language of today is nothing in terms of richness, compared to the English of Jane Austen or the Bronte sisters.


I dont know what to say except that I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> I think an Anglophile is normally taken to be a non English person. In the Wiki entry it notes an Anglophile might opt to use British-English spelling, rather than American-English. This implies Anglophiles are not English natives, since such "preference" is part of being an English native, rather than a conscious choice.


Couldn't you find some English person who prefers to spell things the American-English way? In the end its not that as far as spelling goes I personally don't find there is much difference. There are differences in word usage. Meaning we have different words for the same things. As for slang, well that's a given that most of it would be different.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dogen said:


> This is clearly no comment on your writing, but have you considered publishing it directly through a commercial website? I don't know about costs but the obvious advantage is you aren't having to "persuade" a publisher.


I've thought of that. I could sell on the Kindle store. Could make a few bucks maybe, sell a copy for 99 cents?


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've thought of that. I could sell on the Kindle store. Could make a few bucks maybe, sell a copy for 99 cents?


I meant this sort of thing:

https://www.lulu.com


----------



## Avey

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But now she says it's good enough that I should try publishing it! D: What do you guys think? Is Neo-Dostoevskyism something a reasonable amount of people would actually read? Expounding upon the Russian personalities I've come to love so much?


Recalling what you said before regarding some of your writing's length, you may opt for the "long-term _'formal'_ publication" route -- i.e., sending it to publishing groups and potentially getting commercial.

Or, with shorter stories (anywhere from 2k - 20k), sending things off to magazines/journals is so simple, and there are so many out there. The review periods are obnoxiously long (rightfully), and so you'll never know what happens for a few months, but given your passion for it, you should be sending that off! (...and that is not said as a judgment on deciding to hold your own writing, cause that's fair.)


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> I meant this sort of thing:
> 
> https://www.lulu.com


This is what Dmitry Orlov, a favourite author of mine, had to say when a commenter on his blog suggested he use lulu.com for a forthcoming book:

_I realize an e-book won't please everyone, but it happens to be a good option. I know about print-on-demand and it's only good if you own a print-on-demand company. The author gets a pittance. It is yet another expression of the common belief that "content grows on a magical content tree" so that everyone gets paid except the author. It is possible to make it worthwhile by ordering a run of books directly from a printer, then mailing them out one by one as orders come in. I did that with "Hold Your Applause" and it worked, but was too labor-intensive. If you don't want to buy a Kindle, download the free Kindle app for your computer and save shelf space. There is a staggeringly huge number of free e-books out there._

Personally, I'm pretty keen on what used to be dismissed as vanity publishing- no less a writer than Marcel Proust was self published, don't you know!- but I don't know much about which platform might be best.


----------



## Figleaf

mstar said:


> I'm just wondering... At what point does one become a "fan" of a musician/composer/whatever? If at all?


When you find yourself cyberstalking their great- and great great grandchildren at two in the morning.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> When you find yourself cyberstalking their great- and great great grandchildren at two in the morning.


At that point one needs help, serious help


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Couldn't you find some English person who prefers to spell things the American-English way? In the end its not that as far as spelling goes I personally don't find there is much difference. There are differences in word usage. Meaning we have different words for the same things. As for slang, well that's a given that most of it would be different.


Well some younger English people are likely to be swayed by the influence of the American empire, but I do think the implication is Anglophiles are not native English people. Such people might simply be termed a patriot?


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> At that point one needs help, serious help


I need help to forget that one of the great grandchildren appears to be a Conservative councillor in a small town near Slough. God certainly does move in mysterious ways!


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is because the modern global culture of many countries is so similar and monotonous that in order to be an Anglophile (or Germanophile like myself, or any other -phile) one must necessarily relate himself to the older, classical culture of the same country. Even the English language of today is nothing in terms of richness, compared to the English of Jane Austen or the Bronte sisters.


I don't agree. Yes, American culture is pervasive, but one can be distinctively different from this without trying to cling to the past somehow. One can be uniquely British and modern, it's not a choice between uniquitous Yankee or talking like Fitzwilliam Darcy. Of course, one may hanker for a past way of life, irrespective of concerns over cultural homogenisation.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> When you find yourself cyberstalking their great- and great great grandchildren at two in the morning.


I don't consider myself a fan until I'm in receipt of a restraining order.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I need help to forget that one of the great grandchildren appears to be a Conservative councillor in a small town near Slough. God certainly does move in mysterious ways!


Hmmmmm....I'm not sure I should associate with you any further. Nothing, you know, personal. You know how these things can look...


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is because the modern global culture of many countries is so similar and monotonous that in order to be an Anglophile (or Germanophile like myself, or any other -phile) one must necessarily relate himself to the older, classical culture of the same country. Even the English language of today is nothing in terms of richness, compared to the English of Jane Austen or the Bronte sisters.


I love Jane Austen, but I wouldn't say her language is particularly 'rich'; on the other hand, writers such as Dylan Thomas or Seamus Heaney have that quality in spades.

The English language is fab (in my opinion) precisely because it lives and changes, sometimes in surprising ways. I love the trunk and roots of the tree, and I also love its blossom. 

I don't know German, but it wouldn't surprise me if there were great writers in German in modern times, rich or otherwise.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> I don't consider myself a fan until I'm in receipt of a restraining order.


It is fortunate in a way that I'm not moved to extreme fandom by any artists around now. It must be difficult for the active superfan to indulge their obsession/crush/whatever without ending up on the wrong side of both ethics and legality. After all, the target of one's adoration isn't to know that the attention is totally well meaning and respectful, and not the kind exhibited by the nutjob who broke into Lily Allen's bedroom or the paparazzo who flew a drone over Richard and Judy's back garden. (One would think that Madeley in his shorts would be up there with the naked Donald Trump painting under 'celebrity portraits that nobody wants to see'- but hey ho.)

Anyway, IMHO today's crop of tenors might as well all chuck it in and personally become local councillors in Slough, for all the voice and charisma they have! (No offence to the good people of that town.) And as for active admirers of opera singers on here- if our friend Pugg isn't posting on TC from behind Renee Fleming's wheelie bins, I admire his restraint and consider him a model fan and a very well adjusted person!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I got a new job at my school; I'll be heading out to try to recruit new students at local high schools whenever they have college day events. Should be more mentally stimulating than the job I have now where I wash dishes and reheat noodles on three hour shifts the misers in charge pass out to part-timers so that they can save a dime or two at the end of the day. NOT THAT I'M BITTER. anyways, it pays better too. Seems like a win for me but I still have to put up with the current job for a few more months because the new gig won't begin until late August. Next time you partake of fast food, maybe leave a tip for the crew in the back of the house.


----------



## Sloe

clockworkmurderer said:


> Next time you partake of fast food, maybe leave a tip for the crew in the back of the house.


I live in a country were we don´t pay tips because people have salaries they can live on and that despite the absence of minimum wages.


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> I got a new job at my school; I'll be heading out to try to recruit new students at local high schools whenever they have college day events. Should be more mentally stimulating than the job I have now where I wash dishes and reheat noodles on three hour shifts the misers in charge pass out to part-timers so that they can save a dime or two at the end of the day. NOT THAT I'M BITTER. anyways, it pays better too. Seems like a win for me but I still have to put up with the current job for a few more months because the new gig won't begin until late August. Next time you partake of fast food, maybe leave a tip for the crew in the back of the house.


But how to make sure they actually get the money? When I worked in a café, the contents of the tip jar were always mysteriously spirited away.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Good ol capitalist america would say that doing something like paying a livable wage was anticompetitive and grounds for a lawsuit of some sort. I consider myself lucky to leave this country at every opportunity I get


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> Good ol capitalist america would say that doing something like paying a livable wage was anticompetitive and grounds for a lawsuit of some sort. I consider myself lucky to leave this country at every opportunity I get


Where are you going, clockwork?


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Figleaf said:


> But how to make sure they actually get the money? When I worked in a café, the contents of the tip jar were always mysteriously spirited away.


I would personally come up to the front every twenty minutes and count the money if there were a tip jar where I work, and we would all split the pot when the doors close. They think that minimum wage is justification for a no-tip policy. Mainly that just means the employees tip themselves from the food supplies.


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> I would personally come up to the front every twenty minutes and count the money if there were a tip jar where I work, and we would all split the pot when the doors close. They think that minimum wage is justification for a no-tip policy. Mainly that just means the employees tip themselves from the food supplies.


Yes, we used to do that too!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Figleaf said:


> Where are you going, clockwork?


I've been to Europe several times; Austria, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Czech Republic, Switzerland - you get the idea.


----------



## mstar

Cleansing my head of Verklarte Nacht (never thought I'd say that) with Debussy's Arabesque N.1. 
As much as I enjoy VN, having it play in my head the whole day through has gotten _a n n o y i n g._


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> Good ol capitalist america would say that doing something like paying a livable wage was anticompetitive and grounds for a lawsuit of some sort. *I consider myself lucky to leave this country at every opportunity I get*





clockworkmurderer said:


> I've been to Europe several times; Austria, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Czech Republic, Switzerland - you get the idea.


Kudos to you 

I think if all the citizens of that country you feel so lucky to leave, did what you do, that is travel and get an opportunity to learn about other valid ways to live and do things, apart from their own, then that country you feel so lucky to leave would be also a much better place - and maybe safer for the rest of the world.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> I love Jane Austen, but I wouldn't say her language is particularly 'rich'; on the other hand, writers such as Dylan Thomas or Seamus Heaney have that quality in spades.
> 
> The English language is fab (in my opinion) precisely because it lives and changes, sometimes in surprising ways. I love the trunk and roots of the tree, and I also love its blossom.
> 
> I don't know German, but it wouldn't surprise me if there were great writers in German in modern times, rich or otherwise.


Sure, there are excellent modern writers both in English and in German. It's just that more and more of them pass away - and others do not appear in their place. Out of all my personal favourites, English and German, whether "great" or simply interesting, only two are still alive: Patrick Süskind and Stephen King. So, at least I have a feeling that good literature also becomes increasingly a thing of the past. And great composers are all dead, without exceptions.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I love Jane Austen, but I wouldn't say her language is particularly 'rich'; on the other hand, writers such as Dylan Thomas or Seamus Heaney have that quality in spades.
> 
> The English language is fab (in my opinion) precisely because it lives and changes, sometimes in surprising ways. I love the trunk and roots of the tree, and I also love its blossom.
> 
> I don't know German, but it wouldn't surprise me if there were great writers in German in modern times, rich or otherwise.


You know I too love Austen, but I personally would consider her language rich when compared to most literature of this day and age. I think richness is subjective in this case.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> You know I too love Austen, but I personally would consider her language rich when compared to most literature of this day and age. I think richness is subjective in this case.


A matter of definition, I suppose. I take 'rich' language to be lavishly descriptive, full of imagery, sensuous - it isn't always a good quality, just as a cake can be *too* rich. Jane Austen's language is precise, intellectual, ironic, masterly - but not rich.

Upon the whole I prefer prose writers who aren't rich, by the way. Dickens *is* rich, and I do like him - but I haven't had the energy to read one of his novels for some years...

If you mean that Jane Austen uses language better than most people of today, I agree - but then, she also used it better than most people of her own day! 

We can agree that we both love Jane Austen and admire her use of language.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> A matter of definition, I suppose. I take 'rich' language to be lavishly descriptive, full of imagery, sensuous - it isn't always a good quality, just as a cake can be *too* rich. Jane Austen's language is precise, intellectual, ironic, masterly - but not rich.
> 
> Upon the whole I prefer prose writers who aren't rich, by the way.
> 
> If you mean that she uses language better than most people of today, I agree - but then, she also used it better than most people of her own day!
> 
> We can agree that we both love Jane Austen and admire her use of language.


I agree with your definition of richness. I personally prefer my books to have a balance of imagery and dialogue. I feel that if you have to much of one, the other tends to get lost in it and then the book suffers. I do like that Austen's own intellect is reflected in her writing, I feel like this has been lost to time where literature is concerned. Perhaps I am a bit biased in the time frame I prefer to read from, but in all honesty I just don't see intelligent writing in the literature that is so popular with the youth, and even adults of today. I have strong feelings on this, though I am much more eloquent when talking rather than writing it out.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> A matter of definition, I suppose. I take 'rich' language to be lavishly descriptive, full of imagery, sensuous - it isn't always a good quality, just as a cake can be *too* rich. Jane Austen's language is precise, intellectual, ironic, masterly - but not rich.
> 
> Upon the whole I prefer prose writers who aren't rich, by the way. Dickens *is* rich, and I do like him - but I haven't had the energy to read one of his novels for some years...
> 
> If you mean that Jane Austen uses language better than most people of today, I agree - but then, she also used it better than most people of her own day!
> 
> We can agree that we both love Jane Austen and admire her use of language.


My partner is a terminal Austen fan; she's probably read her novels more times than I've had hot dinners. Yet she recently read Wuthering Heights and thought it was absolutely dreadful. It's just personal preferences at the end of the day. I read Bleak House a year or two ago and those are hours of my life that I would like to get back!


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> My partner is a terminal Austen fan; she's probably read her novels more times than I've had hot dinners. Yet she recently read Wuthering Heights and thought it was absolutely dreadful. It's just personal preferences at the end of the day. I read Bleak House a year or two ago and those are hours of my life that I would like to get back!


I think Wuthering Heights would qualify as 'rich'!


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> My partner is a terminal Austen fan; she's probably read her novels more times than I've had hot dinners. Yet she recently read Wuthering Heights and thought it was absolutely dreadful. It's just personal preferences at the end of the day. I read Bleak House a year or two ago and those are hours of my life that I would like to get back!


I cannot speak for Wuthering Heights. I have never read it and don't know much about it in the slightest. I think we have all read books that were a complete waste of time. However that is how preferences are determined. I personally am trying to get into early 20th century literature. That's not to say I have never been into it, or that I don't like any authors from the time period. I just don't have as much experience with it. I will always push Austen on people though. I know that sounds bad but.......


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I cannot speak for Wuthering Heights. I have never read it and don't know much about it in the slightest. I think we have all read books that were a complete waste of time. However that is how preferences are determined. I personally am trying to get into early 20th century literature. That's not to say I have never been into it, or that I don't like any authors from the time period. I just don't have as much experience with it. I will always push Austen on people though. I know that sounds bad but.......


Not at all. Wanting to share one's passions is natural, as long as one finds a receptive recipient.



"'For what do we live, but to make sport for our neighbours, and laugh at them in our turn?'"


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Not at all. Wanting to share one's passions is natural, as long as one finds a receptive recipient.
> 
> 
> 
> "'For what do we live, but to make sport for our neighbours, and laugh at them in our turn?'"


Ah good ol Mr. Bennett. He does have a point though. That is one thing that will not go out of fashion.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> I think Wuthering Heights would qualify as 'rich'!


Pages and pages and pages of Nellie Dean doing the dishes, Joseph blathering on in his incomprehensible dialect and the rest of the class swooning over the deranged thug Heathcliff- no thanks!


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> Pages and pages and pages of Nellie Dean doing the dishes, *Joseph blathering on in his incomprehensible dialect *and the rest of the class swooning over the deranged thug Heathcliff- no thanks!


Yep - I grew up in Yorkshire & could never understand a word of it, and nor could my friends! 

I loved Wuthering Heights when I first read it in my teens, and I still think the opening is powerful - but when I taught it later on I found that the melodrama got on my nerves. My class loved it, however.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Yep - I grew up in Yorkshire & could never understand a word of it, and nor could my friends!
> 
> I loved Wuthering Heights when I first read it in my teens, and I still think the opening is powerful - but when I taught it later on I found that the melodrama got on my nerves. My class loved it, however.


The opening was where you have Mr Lockwood introducing the story, and the ghost of Cathy banging on his window during a storm? That part is great. From there it's downhill all the way...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Yep - I grew up in Yorkshire & could never understand a word of it, and nor could my friends!
> 
> I loved Wuthering Heights when I first read it in my teens, and I still think the opening is powerful - but when I taught it later on I found that the melodrama got on my nerves. My class loved it, however.


Ugh doesn't sound appealing to me in the slightest.


----------



## Art Rock

This morning, for some reason I can't remember the wife and I started talking about logical problems. I gave her the example of the farmer, wolf, goat and cabbage crossing the river and asked her to solve it. 

After a few seconds: 

Wife: the farmer first takes the wolf across.... 

Me: and the goat eats the cabbage... 

Wife: so what? he can buy a new cabbage 

Me: ....................


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> This morning, for some reason I can't remember the wife and I started talking about logical problems. I gave her the example of the farmer, wolf, goat and cabbage crossing the river and asked her to solve it.
> 
> After a few seconds:
> 
> Wife: the farmer first takes the wolf across....
> 
> Me: and the goat eats the cabbage...
> 
> Wife: so what? he can buy a new cabbage
> 
> Me: ....................


Reminds me of a similar problem concerning a fox, a hen & a sack of meal - how many journeys would it take to get them all across unscathed. My question was, 'Can the fox row?'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Art Rock said:


> This morning, for some reason I can't remember the wife and I started talking about logical problems. I gave her the example of the farmer, wolf, goat and cabbage crossing the river and asked her to solve it.


Farmer throws the cabbage across to the other side of the river, takes the wolf over next, and then gets the goat last. :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am excited to make scones today.


----------



## Figleaf

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Farmer throws the cabbage across to the other side of the river, takes the wolf over next, and then gets the goat last. :tiphat:


He could throw the wolf, then the cabbage. He could strap the cabbage to the wolf and throw them together. What does a farmer want with a wolf, anyway?


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> He could throw the wolf, then the cabbage. He could strap the cabbage to the wolf and throw them together. *What does a farmer want with a wolf, anyway*?


It's a fur farm, right?


----------



## Dr Johnson

If his boat is really so awful that it can't bear the weight of the man, the wolf _and_ a cabbage, he should get another boat immediately.


----------



## hpowders

clockworkmurderer said:


> Good ol capitalist america would say that doing something like paying a livable wage was anticompetitive and grounds for a lawsuit of some sort. I consider myself lucky to leave this country at every opportunity I get


Take away capitalism and there would have been no incentive to establish Facebook, Microsoft and Apple Computer. Not that you use any of those, eh?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Figleaf said:


> He could throw the wolf, then the cabbage. He could strap the cabbage to the wolf and throw them together. What does a farmer want with a wolf, anyway?


He might break his back trying to throw the wolf, but who knows what a farmer's strength is like.  And yeah, he should just shoot the wolf and pelt it, or go Prokofiev's alternative and take it to the zoo.


----------



## mstar

hpowders said:


> Take away capitalism and there would have been no incentive to establish Facebook, Microsoft and Apple Computer. Not that you use any of those, eh?


Nah, they'd just be government regulated and their CEOs wouldn't be taking baths in hundred-dollar bills.
As for employees... Well, someone once said: "How can you work to live if you live to work?"
Capitalism in a nutshell.


----------



## hpowders

mstar said:


> Nah, they'd just be government regulated and their CEOs wouldn't be taking baths in hundred-dollar bills.
> As for employees... Well, someone once said: "How can you work to live if you live to work?"
> Capitalism in a nutshell.


Government regulated is one thing. Microsoft, Facebook and Apple Computer ever being invented by lazy, incompetent pencil-pushers that make up the government bureaucracy was never going to happen.

By the way, ask Venezuela and Cuba how their non-capitalistic socialism is working out for them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The wolf eats the farmer and the goat, and takes the cabbage to the other side of the river where he establishes a cabbage farm...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've come to a realization: what is my life but a series of adrenaline shots (causing temporary physical internal pain), episodes of whimpering, and breaks in between. If I'm ever bored or tired of my life routine, I just need to remember that, and so with morbid keenness I'll look forward to the next thrashing which is always partially self-inflicted and partially out of my control. The never-ending cycle...

owwwwww.... *curls up in fetal position*


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay I think the scones were a success.


----------



## mstar

At what point does a sane mind become insane - when it believes the delusional or when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man? Can this (latter) mind of a mad genius be considered rational but insane? 

Also - if this mind is closely self-monitoring itself, is familiar with the signs of insanity, is educated in advanced psychology, etc., can it really become insane without detecting it based on the person's outward actions, inward reactions, etc.?

Just some intriguing questions I cannot seem to answer.


----------



## Antiquarian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've come to a realization: what is my life but a series of adrenaline shots (causing temporary physical internal pain), episodes of whimpering, and breaks in between. If I'm ever bored or tired of my life routine, I just need to remember that, and so with morbid keenness I'll look forward to the next thrashing which is always partially self-inflicted and partially out of my control. The never-ending cycle...
> 
> owwwwww.... *curls up in fetal position*


Terribly sorry to hear it. But the world is a forge that tempers the soul, and all that, right? Get well soon.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've come to a realization: what is my life but a series of adrenaline shots (causing temporary physical internal pain), episodes of whimpering, and breaks in between. If I'm ever bored or tired of my life routine, I just need to remember that, and so with morbid keenness I'll look forward to the next thrashing which is always partially self-inflicted and partially out of my control. The never-ending cycle...
> 
> owwwwww.... *curls up in fetal position*


Ah I remember that feeling - but it changes, and as regards the whimpering, gets better.


----------



## Ingélou

mstar said:


> At what point does a sane mind become insane - when it believes the delusional or when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man? Can this (latter) mind of a mad genius be considered rational but insane?
> 
> Also - if this mind is closely self-monitoring itself, is familiar with the signs of insanity, is educated in advanced psychology, etc., can it really become insane without detecting it based on the person's outward actions, inward reactions, etc.?
> 
> Just some intriguing questions I cannot seem to answer.


It's a continuum - but I think a mind _can_ become insane without detecting it. I have been present at three incidents when someone I knew had a psychotic episode. They seemed fully convinced about what they were doing. In one case, he knew that he was (as he called it) 'mad' but believed that his was the higher reasoning that everyone ought to adopt.

There is a state of intense awareness of the world and of one's own mind that makes a person wonder endlessly if they are sane. I have been in that state. However, I do not believe that my state of mind amounted to insanity, and in the course of time I came out the other side, when I was 'taken out of myself' by outside activities and other people.

I do hope that these are simply theoretical questions. I don't believe anyone can answer them definitively - sanity and mental illness are not fully understood yet.


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> At what point does a sane mind become insane - when it believes the delusional or when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man? Can this (latter) mind of a mad genius be considered rational but insane?
> 
> Also - if this mind is closely self-monitoring itself, is familiar with the signs of insanity, is educated in advanced psychology, etc., can it really become insane without detecting it based on the person's outward actions, inward reactions, etc.?
> 
> Just some intriguing questions I cannot seem to answer.


Have you heard of mathematician John Nash? He was a genius and had paranoid schizophrenia. For a while, he indeed believed that his hallucinations were true. I'm pretty sure that he knew the basics of psychology but still believed that in his particular case he wasn't crazy and that it was real.

As for your questions.

when it believes the delusional or when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man?

I would say that delusion is not the same as extreme speculation. Delusion is a pathological sign, for which, very often, it is very easy to check that it is based on incorrect assumptions, even gross ones, no matter how sophisticated is the later construction over them (maybe even logically correct). Also, in case they are not also utterly incorrect too, delusion also is accompanied by a complete lack of criterium or discernment regarding what (and how to prove/check) that something is true or false, real or not, correct or incorrect, etc.

Extreme speculation is done with discernment; the assumptions are stated and criticized.

when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man?

Ha! You need to hear one of my best friends explaining his PhD in Hopf algebras... I feel a very common man in those moments and he still sounds quite sane ;-)

Also - if this mind is closely self-monitoring itself, is familiar with the signs of insanity, is educated in advanced psychology, etc., can it really become insane without detecting it based on the person's outward actions, inward reactions, etc.?

In theory, sure.

Note: from the philosophical point of view, I stand next to realism; so, while operational methods may not detect the person's insanity, I consider that still it's to speak or consider that the person is insane.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

So word got out at my school that one of our most beloved teachers passed away this morning due to cancer. I don't even know what to do now...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I think this 23 and me is an interesting concept, but I am not willing to pay 199 dollars for the test to tell me stuff I already know.....


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> So word got out at my school that one of our most beloved teachers passed away this morning due to cancer. I don't even know what to do now...


Talk with others.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

dogen said:


> Talk with others.


Or this?


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Or this?


Both.

empathy compassion


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> John Nash


Thanks for this. What struck me the most: "I wouldn't have had good scientific ideas if I had thought more normally."
The question is, then: "How far is too far?"
Well, the good news is that there's always hope if one crosses that enigmatic boundary - Nash recovered later in life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Antiquarian said:


> Terribly sorry to hear it. But the world is a forge that tempers the soul, and all that, right? Get well soon.


Yeah, it might be a mixture of nihilism and PMS that I'm having right now. And musicological research.  BAD COMBINATION.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, it might be a mixture of *nihilism* and PMS that I'm having right now. And musicological research.  BAD COMBINATION.


Ouch. Good luck with that. I thought _I_ had my troubles.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Ouch. Good luck with that. I thought _I_ had my troubles.


Well, I guess I don't know your situation too well, so you may be worse off and I'm just self-piteous. I've just had a pretty extreme bout of realism-turned-nihilistic in the last 6 months through my graduate school application process. Don't get me wrong, I wanted to do it, and it really wasn't that bad of an experience. In fact I'm thankful for how well it went and the ultimate result of it. But it was a kind of suffering that put things into perspective for me, that there are a lot of things in life that simply aren't worth it to me if no one is there to share it with me, or else it doesn't bring me worthwhile joy. Why do anything for myself? Am I becoming a musician just to please myself? No, that's boring. Music is about _people_, not just the sounds. There has to be the human element in everything I do, and acts of love. But as I've ruminated about it all, I drew a lot of depressing conclusions: very _few _things make me happy in this world or make life worth living for me, and the things that do all have one thing in common: Christ. If I take God out of the picture, everything is just ashes. And at the same time, there definitely is a hierarchy of things in my life that make me feel closer to God than other things. I've just been able to narrow down that list very far in the last 6 months from a lot of alone time and meditation. Things that don't really bring me worthwhile joy: small talk, food, drink, sleeping, books, tv, internet, music in general, even nature to a degree. Because I can't really commune with nature. My soul can live without those things even while my body needs them. I woke up this morning, and felt sad that I was physically hungry but had no desire to _eat_. What I ultimately desire is a good _conversation _with someone... and to share something to people that gives them joy, namely music, but other forms of encouragement. That is soul food to me. I guess my soul is starving, that's all, and that's how I've become kinda nihilistic.

I get to hang out with a close friend from college this evening for a couple hours. Hopefully I'll get that yearning at least somewhat satisfied then. She's been a good, deep friend to me in the past.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> very _few _things make me happy in this world or make life worth living for me, and the things that do all have one thing in common: Christ. If I take God out of the picture, everything is just ashes.


Really glad to hear this, actually - and I agree with you. 
I wouldn't say you've taken too bad of a "nihilistic" turn according to your post.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ...
> Am I becoming a musician just to please myself? No, that's boring. Music is about _people_, not just the sounds. There has to be the human element in everything I do, and acts of love. But as I've ruminated about it all, I drew a lot of depressing conclusions: very _few _things make me happy in this world or make life worth living for me, and the things that do all have one thing in common: Christ. If I take God out of the picture, everything is just ashes. And at the same time, there definitely is a hierarchy of things in my life that make me feel closer to God than other things.
> ...What I ultimately desire is a good _conversation _with someone... and to share something to people that gives them joy, namely music, but other forms of encouragement. That is soul food to me. I guess my soul is starving, that's all, and that's how I've become kinda nihilistic.
> 
> I get to hang out with a close friend from college this evening for a couple hours. Hopefully I'll get that yearning at least somewhat satisfied then. She's been a good, deep friend to me in the past.


Sorry you're feeling despondent - but your presence on this site is certainly not futile. I hadn't even heard of Glazunov before reading your posts, which are always insightful and often very funny.

I wish I could ask you to drop round for supper (bring your ghost lover) and we could have a good chinwag about youth & age, life & death, religion, music and your taste in hairstyles - followed by your giving us a flute solo or two. 

I hope you have a lovely time tonight! :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingélou said:


> I wish I could ask you to drop round for supper (bring your ghost lover) and we could have a good chinwag about youth & age, life & death, religion, music and your taste in hairstyles - followed by your giving us a flute solo or two.
> 
> I hope you have a lovely time tonight! :tiphat:


Thank you for encouragement, Ingelou! And yeah, all those topics interest me.  I'm a bit of a "deep-oholic" and I need to lighten up sometimes. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mstar said:


> At what point does a sane mind become insane - when it believes the delusional or when it occupies itself in the most absurd of truths to the extent that it is inexplicable to the common man? Can this (latter) mind of a mad genius be considered rational but insane?
> 
> Also - if this mind is closely self-monitoring itself, is familiar with the signs of insanity, is educated in advanced psychology, etc., can it really become insane without detecting it based on the person's outward actions, inward reactions, etc.?





Ingélou said:


> It's a continuum - but I think a mind _can_ become insane without detecting it. I have been present at three incidents when someone I knew had a psychotic episode. They seemed fully convinced about what they were doing. In one case, he knew that he was (as he called it) 'mad' but believed that his was the higher reasoning that everyone ought to adopt.





mstar said:


> Thanks for this. What struck me the most: "I [John Nash] wouldn't have had good scientific ideas if I had thought more normally."
> 
> The question is, then: "How far is too far?"
> Well, the good news is that there's always hope if one crosses that enigmatic boundary - Nash recovered later in life.


I'm not offering any definitive answers, because I don't have any! But - I will say something of what I think. Aleazk's explanation of the difference between extreme speculation and psychosis ('madness') holds a good deal of water, in my view. The difference is essentially insight (the 'is this likely?', and the 'how are other people likely to react?' questions) and the ability to explain plausibly and rationally why one has reached the conclusions one has without recourse to 'magic' etc. In other words, "the assumptions are stated and criticized".

One can in my experience quite clearly be delusional with a great deal of knowledge about theoretical states of mind, from any perspective. As Ingélou points out, the problem is that insight is lost about the delusional nature of the thoughts or beliefs, and the person believes quite commonly that they are in possession of a 'truth' that has escaped the attention of common humanity.

I think that a psychotic and a non-psychotic part of the mind exists in everyone all the time, and the difference between 'sanity' and 'insanity' depends on the balance of forces at any point. We tend to shift back and forward dynamically in our positions with regard to 'reality' - influenced by - including but not limited to - our genes, our early biochemical environment, to a great degree by our early attachment relationships and experiences, and by inter-current stresses of various sorts.

It is not easy, in my experience, for the human mind to discern between ideas that are idiosyncratic to the 'user' and those that are accepted commonly - and in all cultures and sub-cultures there are delusional ideas that have cultural acceptance or are even promoted. Mostly these serve to deny intolerable internal and external 'realities' and defend against psychic pain and anxiety. We all have them, I think.


----------



## violadude

Today I discovered my unwashed armpits smell identical to cumin. I don't know why...my cumin intake is very low. 

But the good news is, I've decided that when I die I'm going to donate my body to a spice factory so they can excavate cumin from my corpse :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

violadude said:


> Today I discovered my unwashed armpits smell identical to cumin. I don't know why...my cumin intake is very low.
> 
> But the good news is, I've decided that when I die I'm going to donate my body to a spice factory so they can excavate cumin from my corpse :lol:


UUUUGH!!! Nasty! But a hilarious post!


----------



## Weston

Excerpt from an email received by a coworker today:



coworker emai said:


> . . . Sorry I didn't know what EFT stands for. (Dammit, Jim! I'm a scientist, not an accountant.)


The office was briefly shocked and in an uproar that my coworker had been "cussed," and they were going to send a formal complaint to the department head. I actually had to explain to them that there was no one on the receiving end named Jim, and that the sender was paraphrasing a cultural icon most of the rest of the planet would understand and greet with mild amusement at the most, and that she was not insulting anyone, far from it -- but I am!

This is the climate I endure daily, bereft of cultural literacy, filled with "professional" soulless automatons who place random letters after their names to justify their mundane existence, squashing the slightest sign of individuality and creativity at every opportunity. I really do not fit in with business types, I'm glad that I don't and I'm a bit too old to care who reads this (Facebook post originally) and learns that I don't fit in, as if it weren't fairly obvious anyway. I'm glad I have so much more in common with the scientist who sent the email. She is doing the real work to improve the human condition. May she one day find a cure for the terminally business minded.


----------



## Guest

I started lessons with a new piano teacher today--wow, she's the real deal. She was born in Azerbaijan and was trained in the Russian school, which is my favorite. It's a little intimidating playing for a concert-level pianist, but she is very enthusiastic and encouraging.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I started lessons with a new piano teacher today--wow, she's the real deal. She was born in Azerbaijan and was trained in the Russian school, which is my favorite. It's a little intimidating playing for a concert-level pianist, but she is very enthusiastic and encouraging.


So when will we being seeing you on tour


----------



## aleazk

I think that with the money I will get from the heritance, I will buy a sailboat and live there, travelling the world. The **** with everything else.

I just saw the standard prices of used sailboats and indeed I think I can buy one.

Also, I know a lot about mechanics, electronics, and many things which are needed to live in a boat.

I just need to pull my digital piano there and I'm done.

First time in years I feel thrilled.

Also, it doesn't mean that I will live all my life like that (or maybe yes), it coul be just a fear years of travel.

Is this possible?


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> I think that with the money I will get from the heritance, I will buy a sailboat and live there, travelling the world. The **** with everything else.
> 
> I just saw the standard prices of used sailboats and indeed I think I can buy one.
> 
> Also, I know a lot about mechanics, electronics, and many things which are needed to live in a boat.
> 
> I just need to pull my digital piano there and I'm done.
> 
> First time in years I feel thrilled.
> 
> Also, it doesn't mean that I will live all my life like that (or maybe yes), it coul be just a fear years of travel.
> 
> Is this possible?


Anything is possible as long as you really want it


----------



## SarahNorthman

I aspire to become the sassiest of grandmas......like Violet.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I heard the most wonderful advice today. "If your grandparents or great grandparents cant recognize what you're eating is food, don't put it in your body."


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I heard the most wonderful advice today. "If your grandparents or great grandparents cant recognize what you're eating is food, don't put it in your body."


Very good point, will remember this .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I heard the most wonderful advice today. "If your grandparents or great grandparents cant recognize what you're eating is food, don't put it in your body."


Sorry to disagree Sarah....
A lot of good stuff was not available to that generation and let's be kind and say nutritional knowledge has increased because my own grandparents (and parents) diets were dreadful.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Sorry to disagree Sarah....
> A lot of good stuff was not available to that generation and let's be kind and say nutritional knowledge has increased because my own grandparents (and parents) diets were dreadful.


I think the advice was really mostly referring to all this "fake food" people seem to enjoy. I'm not saying that stuff wasnt around for older generations, or that they had other foods that were just as bad. But people these days seem to be focused on eating more fast foods and quick and easy stuff that comes from a box rather than eat anything that comes from the ground and whatnot. Of course I am referring to what I see around me in America. That type of lifestyle is sadly all to common here. People can blame the "fast paced" society we live in today, but honestly its that the price of food, good food is so sky high here. People just cant afford it, and I can also say that sheer laziness may be a factor as well.


----------



## Guest

Oh OK. The US does seem to be the vanguard in obese junkery, but is selflessly spreading its philosophy as aggressively as possible throughout its empire.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Oh OK. The US does seem to be the vanguard in obese junkery, but is selflessly spreading its philosophy as aggressively as possible throughout its empire.


This is sadly true.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> I think the advice was really mostly referring to all this "fake food" people seem to enjoy. I'm not saying that stuff wasnt around for older generations, or that they had other foods that were just as bad. But people these days seem to be focused on eating more fast foods and quick and easy stuff that comes from a box rather than eat anything that comes from the ground and whatnot. Of course I am referring to what I see around me in America. That type of lifestyle is sadly all to common here. *People can blame the "fast paced" society we live in today, but honestly its that the price of food, good food is so sky high here. People just cant afford it, and I can also say that sheer laziness may be a factor as well*.


Are you saying it is cheaper to get fast food or takeaway than to buy some raw meat, vegetables and other things and just cook something for yourself?


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> Are you saying it is cheaper to get fast food or takeaway than to buy some raw meat, vegetables and other things and just cook something for yourself?


Oh I wont say that I buy fast food really. I have to be starving and out and about. I love to buy fresh foods and cook for myself. I am saying the majority of people here would rather do the opposite. But yes, sadly it is cheaper to go and buy junk compared to healthy foods. Even at fast food joints the unhealthy burgers, fries, whatever is cheaper than their salads.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I guess I don't know your situation too well, so you may be worse off and I'm just self-piteous. I've just had a pretty extreme bout of realism-turned-nihilistic in the last 6 months through my graduate school application process. Don't get me wrong, I wanted to do it, and it really wasn't that bad of an experience. In fact I'm thankful for how well it went and the ultimate result of it. But it was a kind of suffering that put things into perspective for me, that there are a lot of things in life that simply aren't worth it to me if no one is there to share it with me, or else it doesn't bring me worthwhile joy. Why do anything for myself? Am I becoming a musician just to please myself? No, that's boring. Music is about _people_, not just the sounds. There has to be the human element in everything I do, and acts of love. But as I've ruminated about it all, I drew a lot of depressing conclusions: very _few _things make me happy in this world or make life worth living for me, and the things that do all have one thing in common: Christ. If I take God out of the picture, everything is just ashes. And at the same time, there definitely is a hierarchy of things in my life that make me feel closer to God than other things. I've just been able to narrow down that list very far in the last 6 months from a lot of alone time and meditation. Things that don't really bring me worthwhile joy: small talk, food, drink, sleeping, books, tv, internet, music in general, even nature to a degree. Because I can't really commune with nature. My soul can live without those things even while my body needs them. I woke up this morning, and felt sad that I was physically hungry but had no desire to _eat_. What I ultimately desire is a good _conversation _with someone... and to share something to people that gives them joy, namely music, but other forms of encouragement. That is soul food to me. I guess my soul is starving, that's all, and that's how I've become kinda nihilistic.
> 
> I get to hang out with a close friend from college this evening for a couple hours. Hopefully I'll get that yearning at least somewhat satisfied then. She's been a good, deep friend to me in the past.


Try to just stop ruminating and go out and do something: something that would take your mind off of these thoughts. Trust me, there is after all joy, and goodness, and worth in this life, and in small things, even in things done purely for your own enjoyment, like all that you mention. Living all your life for somebody else, whether God or people, constantly emptying yourself for the sake of others and then constantly beating yourself because you are not doing enough is a way to nowhere. I really wish we could have a talk face-to-face and I could communicate to you all I am thinking about this post of yours, because I've been through the same struggle with worthlessness of the earthly life as you apparently have.


----------



## Figleaf

aleazk said:


> I think that with the money I will get from the heritance, I will buy a sailboat and live there, travelling the world. The **** with everything else.
> 
> I just saw the standard prices of used sailboats and indeed I think I can buy one.
> 
> Also, I know a lot about mechanics, electronics, and many things which are needed to live in a boat.
> 
> I just need to pull my digital piano there and I'm done.
> 
> First time in years I feel thrilled.
> 
> Also, it doesn't mean that I will live all my life like that (or maybe yes), it coul be just a fear years of travel.
> 
> Is this possible?


Aleazk, have you seen this site?

http://quidnon.blogspot.co.uk/

It's by a boat-dwelling survivalist whose book 'Reinventing Collapse' helped me to deal with a lot of stuff that has been happening in my life and in the world. I can't comment on the boat related advice, since it's totally beyond my ken: when I realised that my own way of living was unsustainable I had three kids and no savings and lived as far inland as you can get here, so it was quicker and more cost effective to scrape together the cash for a house in a cheaper country than to start researching sailboats! I still suspect it is a very good option, especially for (though not limited to) those who have a little cash behind them, no dependants and an income source which is location independent. (Tim Ferriss' book 'The Four Hour Work Week' has good advice on becoming location independent, though much of it is probably common knowledge by now.)

Good luck anyway, this could be an interesting project!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

hpowders said:


> Take away capitalism and there would have been no incentive to establish Facebook, Microsoft and Apple Computer. Not that you use any of those, eh?


Just a little sarcasm, aye? Capitalism does have its place and there are many great things about it. However, look at the difference between the rich and the poor and we start to see a problem. Regularly clocking into a filthy little restaurant where everyone hates every second of the day and accordingly acts badly doesn't really appeal to me however, and since it's a direct result of capitalism, I take my sarcasm when I can get it. Also, no, I don't actually use facebook. or apple products. Hurray!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Kudos to you
> 
> I think if all the citizens of that country you feel so lucky to leave, did what you do, that is travel and get an opportunity to learn about other valid ways to live and do things, apart from their own, then that country you feel so lucky to leave would be also a much better place - and *maybe safer for the rest of the world.*


I vote whenever I can, but I still don't feel safe here. Maybe I've read _1984_ too many times but (and I think this is mainly a problem with modern society) I don't like feeling so high-profile, like anyone that wants to can just go out and find information about me. The NSA, Ronald Mcdonald, who gives a crap who it is? I want to be a faceless creature of the world, living life on my own terms and ignoring society as much as possible. No advertisements constantly shoved into my face, no miserable pop art blasted at me via loudspeakers, etc etc

- life as a mountain man (one that inexplicably has a computer with an untraceable internet connection for accessing talkclassical )would suit me just fine.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I guess I don't know your situation too well, so you may be worse off and I'm just self-piteous. I've just had a pretty extreme bout of realism-turned-nihilistic in the last 6 months through my graduate school application process. Don't get me wrong, I wanted to do it, and it really wasn't that bad of an experience. In fact I'm thankful for how well it went and the ultimate result of it. But it was a kind of suffering that put things into perspective for me, that there are a lot of things in life that simply aren't worth it to me if no one is there to share it with me, or else it doesn't bring me worthwhile joy. Why do anything for myself? Am I becoming a musician just to please myself? No, that's boring. Music is about _people_, not just the sounds. There has to be the human element in everything I do, and acts of love. But as I've ruminated about it all, I drew a lot of depressing conclusions: very _few _things make me happy in this world or make life worth living for me, and the things that do all have one thing in common: Christ. If I take God out of the picture, everything is just ashes. And at the same time, there definitely is a hierarchy of things in my life that make me feel closer to God than other things. I've just been able to narrow down that list very far in the last 6 months from a lot of alone time and meditation. Things that don't really bring me worthwhile joy: small talk, food, drink, sleeping, books, tv, internet, music in general, even nature to a degree. Because I can't really commune with nature. My soul can live without those things even while my body needs them. I woke up this morning, and felt sad that I was physically hungry but had no desire to _eat_. What I ultimately desire is a good _conversation _with someone... and to share something to people that gives them joy, namely music, but other forms of encouragement. That is soul food to me. I guess my soul is starving, that's all, and that's how I've become kinda nihilistic.
> 
> I get to hang out with a close friend from college this evening for a couple hours. Hopefully I'll get that yearning at least somewhat satisfied then. She's been a good, deep friend to me in the past.


This hurts to read because I see myself in every word. I have had struggles with severe depression that have lasted me 6 years. At this point, I start to wonder if I'll ever feel better. But the thing is, it's only up to me to feel better. The world is not nothing; how would society have progressed to this point if it were? If millions of people throughout history had wondered and wondered and wondered about it all and decided that everything was nothing, wouldn't the proof be that humankind died out due to a lack of interest in reproduction? Life. Is. Only. What. You. Make. It. I myself started exercising. 20 minutes of yoga in the morning. Daily bike rides. This releases positive brain chemicals; science happiness if you will. If you can't force yourself to feel happy through mindfulness or meditation as it seems you have already tried, force yourself to exercise and you'll find yourself feeling better and better. This isn't like taking random flower dust because hippies in a store want your money. It is true, scientifically viable, brain chemical happiness. Just the sort that Jesus will give you if you let him, but know that while God will take care of you, it takes effort on your part too. Just praying and then laying back and wallowing in misery does nothing. Be alive. That is all you can do with this one life.


----------



## hpowders

clockworkmurderer said:


> Just a little sarcasm, aye? Capitalism does have its place and there are many great things about it. However, look at the difference between the rich and the poor and we start to see a problem. Regularly clocking into a filthy little restaurant where everyone hates every second of the day and accordingly acts badly doesn't really appeal to me however, and since it's a direct result of capitalism, I take my sarcasm when I can get it. Also, no, I don't actually use facebook. or apple products. Hurray!


Hello, Mr. Murderer.

Every society since the beginning of time has had the very rich and the very poor. At least with capitalism, there is tremendous motivation to innovate. There is no other economic system where someone born dirt poor can become a multi-millionaire through hard work and a few great ideas.

P.S. No sarcasm. I am a proud and ardent capitalist. One works his butt off without wallowing in self-pity, one can eventually succeed spectacularly.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> I vote whenever I can, but I still don't feel safe here. Maybe I've read _1984_ too many times but (and I think this is mainly a problem with modern society) I don't like feeling so high-profile, like anyone that wants to can just go out and find information about me. The NSA, Ronald Mcdonald, who gives a crap who it is? I want to be a faceless creature of the world, living life on my own terms and ignoring society as much as possible. No advertisements constantly shoved into my face, no miserable pop art blasted at me via loudspeakers, etc etc
> 
> - life as a mountain man (one that inexplicably has a computer with an untraceable internet connection for accessing talkclassical )would suit me just fine.


I was talking about a different thing: that if more of your fellow countrymen realized that people in other countries can live and be happy with lifestyles and values different from their own, they would be less inclined to support aggression against these other countries in order to get them to conform.

And I also often feel sick and tired of modernity and would enjoy living as a mountain woman, with only few other people, somewere up in the Alps


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Hello, Mr. Murderer.
> 
> Every society since the beginning of time has had the very rich and the very poor. At least with capitalism, there is tremendous motivation to innovate. There is no other economic system where someone born dirt poor can become a multi-millionaire through hard work and a few great ideas.
> 
> Fairy tales can come true, it can happen to you.....:tiphat:
> 
> P.S. No sarcasm. I am a proud and ardent capitalist. One works his butt off without wallowing in self-pity, one can eventually succeed spectacularly.


Right, everyone can become the next Bill Gates... never mind that there is only one of him. And only a single Steve Jobs etc.

A while ago there was a referendum in Switzerland over the idea of putting an upper limit on salaries, that is no boss or CEO should earn more than 12 times the salary of the average worker. So far the idea has been rejected, but I still think it was a good one.


----------



## hpowders

Do that and watch (no pun intended) Rolex, Patek Philippe, Panerai, Omega and Jaeger LeCoultre say "Buh Bye, Switzerland."

They will be lucky to be left with Timex.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Right, everyone can become the next Bill Gates... never mind that there is only one of him. And only a single Steve Jobs etc.
> 
> A while ago there was a referendum in Switzerland over the idea of putting an upper limit on salaries, that is no boss or CEO should earn more than 12 times the salary of the average worker. So far the idea has been rejected, but I still think it was a good one.


Actually that principle doesn't put an upper limit on a salary; it's obviously meant as an attempt to curtail the widening gulf....that is accelerating around the globe.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> Hello, Mr. Murderer.
> 
> Every society since the beginning of time has had the very rich and the very poor. At least with capitalism, there is tremendous motivation to innovate. There is no other economic system where someone born dirt poor can become a multi-millionaire through hard work and a few great ideas.
> 
> P.S. No sarcasm. I am a proud and ardent capitalist. One works his butt off without wallowing in self-pity, one can eventually succeed spectacularly.


Maybe Mr Murderer also works his butt off, but for rather little money- some of which is taken from him and redistributed among wealthy retirees who then say to him 'What are you so annoyed about? Everything's just great!'

If I were him I'd probably be cheesed off too. Just saying.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Do that and watch (no pun intended) Rolex, Patek Philippe, Panerai, Omega and Jaeger LeCoultre say "Buh Bye, Switzerland."
> 
> They will be lucky to be left with Timex.


Is that a threat? :lol:

Not like it's up to me anyway.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

If what I've seen on the rest of the forum is any indication, this topic is likely to get out of hand and I'd really rather not be involved in a political discussion. I'm sorry for starting it.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Is that a threat? :lol:
> 
> Not like it's up to me anyway.


In the US, the corporate income tax is the highest in the world. So Pfizer tried to move to Ireland. Carrier Air Conditioners moved to Mexico.

The point is that anytime a ceiling is placed on corporations that cuts significantly into their bottom lines, they will not just sit there on their hands and take it.


----------



## hpowders

clockworkmurderer said:


> If what I've seen on the rest of the forum is any indication, this topic is likely to get out of hand and I'd really rather not be involved in a political discussion. I'm sorry for starting it.


Not to worry. It's all just "talk". Don't take it seriously.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Another short real-life vignette:

: (in drawling, sympathetic voice) Aww Huilu, I found out... something is wrong with your ears? 
: Yes  I couldn't hear my alarm this morning... in both ears I couldn't hear anything. I woke up deaf!
: Blocked ears?? What have you been listening to, _Prokofiev?_
: HAH! Well uh.... *grins*
: *shakes head* Tsk tsk you need a good ear _cleaning-out_ then... how about a full symphony of mine on radio, hm? 
: Oh... well I sure hope that helps, because right now I can only hear you out of _one _ear.
: *grimaces* Oh dear oh dear! This will not do! *hugs me* Let's get you fixed up so this doesn't happen again. Doctor appointment soon, perhaps. Can't let anything... get in between _us_, don't you think? 
: ... Yes.  *sobs kiddishly into Ghost Lover's shoulder* And... 'tis a good symphony too.
: Oh _please_, I know that already...


----------



## mstar

hpowders said:


> Not to worry. It's all just "talk". Don't take it seriously.


Certainly - but the moment you see one of the Fatal Words pop up in the convo, _run. Run as fast as you can._

What are the Fatal Words, you ask? 
A****lity. Sch***berg. Ka**jan. Mod***ist. Cla****al M**ic. 
The list goes on.


----------



## hpowders

mstar said:


> Certainly - but the moment you see one of the Fatal Words pop up in the convo, _run. Run as fast as you can._
> 
> What are the Fatal Words, you ask?
> A****lity. Sch***berg. Ka**jan. Mod***ist. Cla****al M**ic.
> The list goes on.


Funny! That's a pretty good list. I would add "Mar*a Cal**s; Another Com*le*e Set", "L*ng La*g vs. Gle** Gou*d", "Great**t Compo**r, Ev*r", "Harpsi**ord or Pia*o in Ba*h" "Wag**r and the J*ws" and any political thread having to do with "Amer*ca".

Cumulatively, all these salient topics can potentially drive one right up to "Lea*e of Abse*ce" Boulevard.

Currently: eating and musing....and musing some more.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why is genealogy stuffs so HARD!


----------



## Pugg

Putting the heater on, again the temperature suddenly sinks below 0 :devil:


----------



## Belowpar

Writing as someone who is by definition a Capitalist (Subset Entrepreneur), married to someone who works for the Government (subset Healthcare), can I ask those who argue for one side against the other, to consider the following.

We live at a time with the lowest murder rates and the longest life expectancy; it's the best time to be alive(you can debate the conclusion but not the facts). Most of us on here live in MIXED economies. To my mind the two are interrelated and we are better off for it. It's not either / or.

Would it be a better use of our energy if we stopped attacking each other's beliefs and tried to work out a means where Government could stay relevant for all of us and the changing problems we face? Repeating yesterdays arguments is not the best way to solve tomorrows problems. 

As an aside, I personally think those who decide to live outside of society while choosing to enjoy all the modern benefits including healthcare and the internet, are not part of any solution. I include both rich and poor in this category.


I do believe that democracy offers the "least worst" form of Government, but that aggressive antagonistic debate is turning people away from taking an interest in trying to solve difficult problems. Wherever I look there is a rise in 'extreme' sloganeering politics which does nothing to address the complexities of a modern society. That's what worries me. Despite that we live in the most peaceful time ever, something must be working and I refuse to give in to despair.

And that's all I want to say. I will try my hardest never to get involved in another political thought on here again.:lol:

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Another short real-life vignette:
> 
> : (in drawling, sympathetic voice) Aww Huilu, I found out... something is wrong with your ears?
> : Yes  I couldn't hear my alarm this morning... in both ears I couldn't hear anything. I woke up deaf!
> : Blocked ears?? What have you been listening to, _Prokofiev?_
> : HAH! Well uh.... *grins*
> : *shakes head* Tsk tsk you need a good ear _cleaning-out_ then... how about a full symphony of mine on radio, hm?
> : Oh... well I sure hope that helps, because right now I can only hear you out of _one _ear.
> : *grimaces* Oh dear oh dear! This will not do! *hugs me* Let's get you fixed up so this doesn't happen again. Doctor appointment soon, perhaps. Can't let anything... get in between _us_, don't you think?
> : ... Yes.  *sobs kiddishly into Ghost Lover's shoulder* And... 'tis a good symphony too.
> : Oh _please_, I know that already...


:tiphat: Hope the ears clear soon. 
(As a tinnitus sufferer myself - *sympathy*!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> *Most of us on here live in MIXED economies. To my mind the two are interrelated and we are better off for it. It's not either / or.
> 
> I do believe that democracy offers the "least worst" form of Government,*
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Hear hear! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Why is genealogy stuffs so HARD!


Imagine what it would be like without the internet!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Imagine what it would be like without the internet!


Tell me about it! I cant imagine!


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> Why is genealogy stuffs so HARD!


Is there a specific difficulty or just a general 'Where do I start?'


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Imagine what it would be like without the internet!


People actually making eye contact and having real-life adult conversations, practicing fluency in their mother tongues? Sending thoughtful hand written notes and cards to each other through the regular post?

We absolutely must not allow this to happen!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> People actually making eye contact and having real-life adult conversations, practicing fluency in their mother tongues? Sending thoughtful hand written notes and cards to each other through the regular post?
> 
> We absolutely must not allow this to happen!!!


Ah, those pre-lapsarian days!

How well I recall traipsing the streets, making eye to eye contact with shop assistants who explained with a fluency seldom equalled and never surpassed that they had no idea when they would be getting a desperately needed item in stock again.

With what nostalgia I think of getting out the Basildon Bond and bottle of Quink to pen a carefully worded note to the bank manager explaining that, once again, I was not in a position to pay off my overdraft and that, if he persisted in writing to me about it, his would not be joining the names of my other creditors in the hat next month.

:devil:


----------



## Jos

Stressing out on life in general and that with three rebelious teenagers specifically. Wife has already fled the scene with a lame excuse; drinks with a "long time no see friend". 
Drinking a cheap Italian red a bit quick, I must admit. Seriously thinking of buying a spliff for the evening, and, thankfully, listening to Bach (Italian concertos, Richter) and Takemitsu (quarterwaves). 
To top it all of, my dog is ill as well. Kidney failure of the serious kind. Basically the poor animal is on its last legs. 
I know that 9 to 10 years is old for a boxer, but still; this is going realy quickly. 
That'll be all from the doom and gloom department, thanks for listening.


----------



## mstar

For all those pianists out there:

When you're typing on a keyboard for a long time, do you find ever look down and find yourself typing like you would play? 
It's really weird and I can't explain it very well, but if it's happened to you, you know exactly what I'm talking about.

This makes me think of when I was first learning to drive. Where I live, there's only one way out of the suburbs - a long, winding road that everyone does at over 50 mph. I wanted more control over the car, so, without thinking, I popped my elbows out to either side and repositioned my foot on the pedal. 
Well, obviously it didn't help, but that coupled with nerves made me burst out laughing. You can imagine my parent's reaction.

Edit: This post is what happens when you've been working five days straight with almost no sleep and a lot of coffee.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Ah, those pre-lapsarian days!
> 
> How well I recall traipsing the streets, making eye to eye contact with shop assistants who explained with a fluency seldom equalled and never surpassed that they had no idea when they would be getting a desperately needed item in stock again.
> 
> With what nostalgia I think of getting out the Basildon Bond and bottle of Quink to pen a carefully worded note to the bank manager explaining that, once again, I was not in a position to pay off my overdraft and that, if he persisted in writing to me about it, his would not be joining the names of my other creditors in the hat next month.
> 
> :devil:


I've seen kids being interviewed at political rallies and they are mostly inarticulate. Being shut in with the machines and no face to face contact with other people will do that to you.

Even I go out once a week to interact with the grocery store cashier. No Mahler. Just the weather.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I agree that the internet is a mixed blessing. 

Nothing beats real human contact.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> I agree that the internet is a mixed blessing.
> 
> Nothing beats real human contact.


So then what am I doing here 24/7?

I am hypocritical enough to run for political office.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> So then what am I doing here 24/7?
> 
> I am hypocritical enough to run for political office.


Likewise.

Although as regards political office, I am too lazy and too allergic to politicians to even consider it.


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> Stressing out on life in general and that with three rebelious teenagers specifically. Wife has already fled the scene with a lame excuse; drinks with a "long time no see friend".
> Drinking a cheap Italian red a bit quick, I must admit. Seriously thinking of buying a spliff for the evening, and, thankfully, listening to Bach (Italian concertos, Richter) and Takemitsu (quarterwaves).
> To top it all of, my dog is ill as well. Kidney failure of the serious kind. Basically the poor animal is on its last legs.
> I know that 9 to 10 years is old for a boxer, but still; this is going realy quickly.
> That'll be all from the doom and gloom department, thanks for listening.


Please do your best for your companion. I know you will.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I agree that the internet is a mixed blessing.
> 
> Nothing beats real human contact.


Some people are best kept on the internet! :devil:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> Is there a specific difficulty or just a general 'Where do I start?'


Its more of a where do I even start. I do have some information, I am just not sure what to do to gather more.


----------



## mstar

hpowders said:


> People actually making eye contact and having real-life adult conversations, practicing fluency in their mother tongues? Sending thoughtful hand written notes and cards to each other through the regular post?
> 
> We absolutely must not allow this to happen!!!


But what makes you think people can't do both? The younger one is, the more likely they can use technology with ease - so they can just use it intermittently throughout the day. It takes a few seconds to check a phone.

On the contrary, technology increases human contact - if not face to face, then at least in conversation. And you can't really argue the fact that college students on a university campus are having those "real-life adult conversations" and "practicing fluency in their mother tongues", all the while keeping in communication with people they know who live farther away.

As for notes and cards, I don't see why they're all that valuable in comparison to their online counterparts. Does something have to be formal and/or sentimental for it to be sincere? Sometimes everyday language and casual chatting can portray a person better than something analogous to an English class assignment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently doing some ear cleaning treatment, my head to one side while some chemicals work. In the meanwhile I looked up on public radio the programming, and now I'm a bit peeved because Him Truly was playing right when I was at dinner, and my ears WERE functional enough I could hear the radio... But I didn't even notice! I was too busy enjoying sushi and talking with my family. Gosh... That's like being in a room and your timid suitor is standing in the corner staring at you to get your attention but you're too busy talking with your friends to notice... Faux pas! Relationship no-no... Yes, this is what my imaginary life has succumbed to.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Its more of a where do I even start. I do have some information, I am just not sure what to do to gather more.


This may be of help to you.

And this.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> This may be of help to you.
> 
> And this.


Thank you very much! I shall enjoy these sites!


----------



## Figleaf

@ Dr Johnson- thank you so much for those links you sent Sarah. They will be most useful to me as well.

@ Sarah Northman- if your ancestors/research subject were British, freebmd.com is an excellent resource which I have successfully used recently.

http://www.freebmd.org.uk/

Internet genealogy is fantastic. With a few clicks I managed to get French birth records from the 1850s, which in the bad old pre internet days would have necessitated a trip to Beziers or Montpellier (nice work if you can get it, but expensive) or at least telephone conversations which would have been impossible without fluency in the language. From there I used a 1946 article in The Record Collector (hard copy- I had to buy a complete run of the magazine, but every household should have that anyway) a Daily Telegraph obituary and good old freebmd.com to locate living relatives in the UK- I just need one document to confirm that I'm not barking up the wrong family tree, so to speak. This stuff was difficult at first, but once you get a couple of pieces of the jigsaw it gets much easier. And I have renewed respect for anyone embarking on family history or biographical research before the web existed- even if not every piece of information is digitised and available online, imagine not even being able to use Google to signpost you to resources available in the real world!


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

That freebmd.org website looks interesting.

When I started researching my family tree online I used this book.

I didn't recommend it to Sarah because it is aimed at the UK, but it might be useful to you, Figleaf; although you may already be such an old hand that it doesn't have anything new to offer.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> That freebmd.org website looks interesting.
> 
> When I started researching my family tree online I used this book.
> 
> I didn't recommend it to Sarah because it is aimed at the UK, but it might be useful to you, Figleaf; although you may already be such an old hand that it doesn't have anything new to offer.


Thanks again, Dr J! I haven't been at this for long at all, so any tidbit of information is likely to enlarge my knowledge significantly.

Did you find anything interesting (for which, read 'scandalous') when you researched your family?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Thanks again, Dr J! I haven't been at this for long at all, so any tidbit of information is likely to enlarge my knowledge significantly.
> 
> *Did you find anything interesting (for which, read 'scandalous') when you researched your family? *


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> Unfortunately not.


That's a pity.  I like a bit of scandal. Actually, now that I have freebmd.com I may try to trace my _own_ family. My great great grandfather, Berry the Bigamist, was reputedly a Frenchman who left his wife and children to start again in the UK, and I might be able to trace him (and any surviving relatives in France) using my grandfather as a starting point. I always thought genealogy was nearly impossible unless you have some kind of very uncommon and distinctive surname, but these resources make it feasible.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Although as regards political office, I am too lazy and too allergic to politicians to even consider it.


I would run for political office as long as I can get an assurance in writing that if elected, David Cameron must refer to me as Mr. hpowders and that I would always address him as Mr. PM, not excruciatingly unsophisticatedly as "David" at a mutual press conference. Ugh!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> I would run for political office *as long as I can get an assurance in writing that if elected, David Cameron must refer to me as Mr. hpowders* and that I would always address him as Mr. PM, not excruciatingly unsophisticatedly as "David" at a mutual press conference. Ugh!!


Quite right! I'm just surprised Obama didn't call Cameron "Dave" and Cameron Obama "Bazza"


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> That's a pity.  I like a bit of scandal. Actually, now that I have freebmd.com I may try to trace my _own_ family. My great great grandfather, Berry the Bigamist, was reputedly a Frenchman who left his wife and children to start again in the UK, and I might be able to trace him (and any surviving relatives in France) using my grandfather as a starting point. I always thought genealogy was nearly impossible unless you have some kind of very uncommon and distinctive surname, but these resources make it feasible.


Berry the Bigamist! LOL!!

We have an organization here called "Ancestry.com". My step-kids gave me a kit for Xmas that can help trace your ancestral roots from DNA obtained from spitting into a test-tube. My first sample was rejected, so three days ago I sent in a new sample.
I already know my roots are Polish-Russian, so I'm expecting heavy on the "East European". Hopefully, not 77% Neanderthal!!


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> I would run for political office as long as I can get an assurance in writing that if elected, David Cameron must refer to me as Mr. hpowders and that I would always address him as Mr. PM, not excruciatingly unsophisticatedly as "David" at a mutual press conference. Ugh!!


It's a fine, dignified Old Testament name. If you'd called him a greasy little spiv with no principles, that might represent a diplomatically unacceptable level of candour... :angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> That's a pity.  I like a bit of scandal. Actually, now that I have freebmd.com I may try to trace my _own_ family. My great great grandfather, Berry the Bigamist, was reputedly a Frenchman who left his wife and children to start again in the UK, and I might be able to trace him (and any surviving relatives in France) using my grandfather as a starting point. I always thought genealogy was nearly impossible unless you have some kind of very uncommon and distinctive surname, but these resources make it feasible.


I was certainly hoping for some. My father said something several years before he died that made me think I might find something if I got far enough back. Unfortunately, although my surname isn't all that common, everyone bearing it in the 18th century seems to have been christened William, so I couldn't get back before my great great great grandfather. Maybe when more parish registers come online.


----------



## Figleaf

hpowders said:


> Berry the Bigamist! LOL!!
> 
> We have an organization here called "Ancestry.com". My step-kids gave me a kit for Xmas that can help trace your ancestral roots from DNA obtained from spitting into a test-tube. My first sample was rejected, so three days ago I sent in a new sample.
> I already know my roots are Polish-Russian, so I'm expecting heavy on the "East European". Hopefully, not 77% Neanderthal!!


Ancestry.com is great but pricy- sounds like a really thoughtful present, though.

Before my most recent ex left I extracted from him a pdf of his paternal family tree which an uncle had compiled, showing some of our daughter's ancestors. They were from your part of the world (yes, I know Poland/ Russia is a large area!) It is a very interesting subject. Rajgrod and Yagistov were the names of the birthplaces of the ancestors who subsequently emigrated to the US.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Quite right! I'm just surprised Obama didn't call Cameron "Dave" and Cameron Obama "Bazza"


I believe Obama would have been quite comfortable being addressed as "Cool Breeze" by the PM.


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> Ancestry.com is great but pricy- sounds like a really thoughtful present, though.


Yes. It cost them $100.

If the second sample is rejected, the logical deduction would be hpowders is simply not human. This would concur with my first wife's conclusion, as well as my mom's; both strenuously denied by me, but I may finally be proven wrong.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh I adore John Oliver. I just found my new favorite segment for America. Not because I am for this person.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> I believe Obama would have been quite comfortable being addressed as "Cool Breeze" by the PM.


Like wise I'm sure the PM would have answered to "Cynical Pompous Windbag" just as long as Obama intervened on the "Brit-in" side of the EU debate.


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> It's a fine, dignified Old Testament name. If you'd called him a greasy little spiv with no principles, that might represent a diplomatically unacceptable level of candour... :angel:


Heads of state can be familiar with each other in private.

Can you see members of the press addressing each leader as David or Barack? Therefore, formality should be maintained between the leaders in public.

My middle name happens to be David. I know all about the glories of the name. Thanks to it, I actually became a member of TC without having to pay the steep entry fee. The name can open doors.


----------



## mstar

Never mind. 15 characters.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Someone please help me find that ever elusive motivation to do my school work. I've got like 6 papers due by Monday and no motivation to do a single one.


----------



## mstar

SarahNorthman said:


> Someone please help me find that ever elusive motivation to do my school work. I've got like 6 papers due by Monday and no motivation to do a single one.


Visit the Tiger-Man thread.


----------



## Varick

Jos said:


> Stressing out on life in general and that with three rebelious teenagers specifically. Wife has already fled the scene with a lame excuse; drinks with a "long time no see friend".
> Drinking a cheap Italian red a bit quick, I must admit. Seriously thinking of buying a spliff for the evening, and, thankfully, listening to Bach (Italian concertos, Richter) and Takemitsu (quarterwaves).
> To top it all of, my dog is ill as well. Kidney failure of the serious kind. Basically the poor animal is on its last legs.
> I know that 9 to 10 years is old for a boxer, but still; this is going realy quickly.
> That'll be all from the doom and gloom department, thanks for listening.


Sorry to hear you going through such a rough time JOS. But as King Solomon's ring was inscribed: This too shall pass. Just so you don't think you're alone. I'm in my fourth week in excruciating pain from a very large hematoma in my upper left chest, which no one can figure out how I got because there was never a "traumatic event" (such as a baseball being drilled into my chest or any other impact). I went through the Prednosone (corticosteroid used as an anti-inflammatory) weeks ago which is the only thing that gave me any kind of relief. I refuse to use muscle relaxers or pain killers because they just mess with my head. I hate stuff that messes with my head (except maybe some good scotch or wine). I have very limited use of my left arm and I haven't been able to work (I have two jobs) in all that time. Sometimes if I get in just the right position in bed, all pain subsides long enough to fall asleep but I always wake up in massive pain. I have a small appetite and am frustrated with not being able to do many things because I am never comfortable.

Anyway, I count my blessings everyday knowing that this will eventually go away, and at least I've had time to catch up on a lot of reading and music. Good luck with the dog. Follow what's right *for the dog*, not you or your family.



hpowders said:


> Berry the Bigamist! LOL!!
> 
> We have an organization here called "Ancestry.com". My step-kids gave me a kit for Xmas that can help trace your ancestral roots from DNA obtained from spitting into a test-tube. My first sample was rejected, so three days ago I sent in a new sample.
> I already know my roots are Polish-Russian, so I'm expecting heavy on the "East European". *Hopefully, not 77% Neanderthal!!*


You don't have to worry unless I spit into the test tube. Although I'm only 67% Neanderthal. Don't they speak Dutch in Neanderthallands?

V


----------



## Pugg

> You don't have to worry unless I spit into the test tube. Although I'm only 67% Neanderthal. Don't they speak Dutch in Neanderthallands?


Most of the do yes


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Berry the Bigamist! LOL!!
> 
> We have an organization here called "Ancestry.com". My step-kids gave me a kit for Xmas that can help trace your ancestral roots from DNA obtained from spitting into a test-tube. My first sample was rejected, so three days ago I sent in a new sample.
> I already know my roots are Polish-Russian, so I'm expecting heavy on the "East European". Hopefully, not 77% Neanderthal!!


So....you're not Jamaican?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Forest Patrol.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I think everyone can appreciate the stupidity.


----------



## Jos

Thanks for the sympathies, Varick ! All is well here again.

You have my sympathies as well. Hope your health will come back soon.
sounds like a very unpleasant condition. I hope you find ways to deal with the pain. Be well.

Regarding our dog: I know exactly what you mean. We will put her wellbeing first, even if that means our heartbreak. Thankfully we have a very good and realistic vet.


----------



## Guest

@Varick
Sorry to read about your ill health; hope it can get sorted soon.


----------



## Pugg

Our heating system for hot water needed repaired, three hours a lot off noise, but hey...it's working very good now :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Been to see a neurologist, after my seizure the other day. Referred for MRI and EEG scans. No driving for a year, probably.


----------



## Varick

dogen said:


> @Varick
> Sorry to read about your ill health; hope it can get sorted soon.


Thank you.



dogen said:


> Been to see a neurologist, after my seizure the other day. Referred for MRI and EEG scans. No driving for a year, probably.


Was this your first seizure? Was it bad? Were you with people that helped you? That is awful. I am so sorry you had to go through that. Good luck with the MRI & EEG scans. Please keep us updated. So sorry you are going through this. I told you not to touch my scotch!

V


----------



## Guest

Varick said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Was this your first seizure? Was it bad? Were you with people that helped you? That is awful. I am so sorry you had to go through that. Good luck with the MRI & EEG scans. Please keep us updated. So sorry you are going through this. I told you not to touch my scotch!
> 
> V


I had two a few weeks apart 25 years ago. I was alone in the house. I gave my head a good smashing; clearly could have been a lot worse.
I've learned my lesson, I'll keep off your scotch!


----------



## geralmar

Figleaf said:


> Is there a specific difficulty or just a general 'Where do I start?'


Worth a look:

http://familyhistorydaily.com/genealogy-resources/50-free-genealogy-sites/


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have a real inner ear infection.  Haven't had such a thing since I was a baby. It's painless so far, the only symptom being... My left ear has maybe 50% hearing. Taking various medications. At least I can still hear music through it, earbuds work. I'm also glad it's painless too cuz these things can get bad if not treated. There is too much fluid in the ear, that's what muffling everything. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies since I don't really get Spring allergies in my area. But we'll just have to find out...


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have a real inner ear infection.  Haven't had such a thing since I was a baby. It's painless so far, the only symptom being... My left ear has maybe 50% hearing. Taking various medications. At least I can still hear music through it, earbuds work. I'm also glad it's painless too cuz these things can get bad if not treated. There is too much fluid in the ear, that's what muffling everything. I'm pretty sure it's not allergies since I don't really get Spring allergies in my area. But we'll just have to find out...


Oh dear - what a horrible feeling it must be. In Britain it is just about the time for tree pollen to start up, and that has caused *me* problems in the past - but it first happened to me when I was in my thirties. It was a total surprise - I thought I had got flu. So you can't be sure that it might not be a spring allergy, and I hope it is, since that might be cleared up more easily.

I hope things turn out for the best and you soon start to notice an abatement to the problem. xx


----------



## Guest

I shaved off my beard. My wife isn't too thrilled, but my students say I look 10-15 years younger. Works for me! (My wife will come around...)


----------



## mstar

Currently competing in an international science competition. I have another one in two weeks. 
Today was presentation and judging of the projects - seven hours of it. 

Chemistry and classical music - the two enjoyable things in my life. 
(I'm in my natural habitat. )


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently reveling in my freedom from school for the summer. It feels great!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently reveling in my freedom from school for the summer. It feels great!


Enjoy and have a great time :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I seem to be a bit too addicted to praise from my teachers. It makes me feel like I have the superior intellect I wish I was graced with.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm in sort of a dead spot, post Spain. I just looked at the date on the computer and wasn't prepared for it to be May 1st. In one more week I'll have been back for a month and have done relatively little.

I've been trying to find perspective. Sometimes I do very little even towards that aim, as evidenced in excess of computer time. I have been able to begin this processing process when I am out and walking, and reading and writing. I feel it is essential not to act too soon and get stuck in some dumb pattern, but not too late or else I will get stuck in an even dumber pattern. 
I was reading journals I had written, some older than a decade that I don't think I'd ever revisited. It's amazing how unclear my thoughts had been at different times, and how great a dip in clarity I experienced only a few years back. I don't think I'm very clear minded at the moment, but certainly not so out of it not to have perspective. Something to work towards.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10:47 AM

10:45 AM

*laughs maniacally*

Too bad I missed both because of church OOOOOOOH wut _now_, bro? :burn:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which a baby is born!*

At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.


----------



## Sloe

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 10:47 AM
> 
> 10:45 AM
> 
> *laughs maniacally*
> 
> Too bad I missed both because of church OOOOOOOH wut _now_, bro? :burn:


Lots of nice music on that station. Brahms's third symphony and horn trio opus 40 the same day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


Congratulations to you and the future Mrs. W, Jeff!


----------



## mstar

mstar said:


> Currently competing in an international science competition.


(I won silver (ie second)!))


----------



## SarahNorthman

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


All the congratulations!


----------



## Balthazar

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


Congratulations! I look forward to reading about W Jr.'s current listening.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


Congratulation Jeff and good luck to the little one and the missus :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Thanks everyone. It's been a trying 24+ hours. Everyone is doing well. Baby Sebastian is doing well being born at 8 pounds 6 ounces (3.8 kg for the metrically inclined). Mommy is recovering well too. She ended up having to have C-section after Sebastian's heart rate dropped while she was in labor, so we are going to end up being in the hospital until at least Thursday while mommy recovers from her surgery. I will try to get more pictures up as soon as I can upload them from the camera to a computer.


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


Congratulations!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've just signed up for a German exam conducted by the Goethe-Institut, for the level B2 (upper-intermediate). On May 18th I am going to make my man proud





SiegendesLicht said:


> Except that the man has just told me I can do much better and I still have four months to prepare for the next higher level, C1 (advanced), with his help of course. Much as I appreciate his opinion, I am in very much doubt....


That was written back in January. Some time later I called the Goethe-Institut again and re-signed for the next higher level. The exam is going to take place not on May 18th, but on May 4th, the day after tomorrow. I am awaiting it with much excitement but also with much trepidation. It is as if not only my self-taught knowledge of German will be finally put to the test, but the whole carefully constructed identity of SiegendesLicht I have built for myself over the years.


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> That was written back in January. Some time later I called the Goethe-Institut again and re-signed for the next higher level. The exam is going to take place not on May 18th, but on May 4th, the day after tomorrow. I am awaiting it with much excitement but also with much trepidation. *It is as if not only my self-taught knowledge of German will be finally put to the test, but the whole carefully constructed identity of SiegendesLicht I have built for myself over the years.*


Good luck! :tiphat:

But try to take some pressure off yourself. I bid you take life easy, 'as the leaves grow on the tree', as Yeats puts it...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> Good luck! :tiphat:
> 
> But try to take some pressure off yourself. I bid you take life easy, 'as the leaves grow on the tree', as Yeats puts it...


I don't pressure myself, not very much at least. I'm doing this because I _want to_ for the most part, not because I have to (OK, I _have to_ take the exam, but choosing the easy or the difficult level is up to me).


----------



## science

My biological mother was (to put it euphemistically) an unreliable woman, and when I was a kid she told me that I'm allergic to aspirin. 

Today I found out that she told the truth (edit: at least that one time). I took a couple pills of Advil without checking the ingredients and started having some very interesting symptoms! It was very instructive. First my face started itching, so I checked the symptoms for allergies to aspirin and face itching was on it. Then I got nauseous and that was on the list. Then my throat tightened, I felt light-headed, my pulse increased, and I felt hot. I was getting pretty nervous! I didn't actually take myself to the emergency room, but I am definitely not taking any more NSAIDs. Pretty scary.


----------



## Figleaf

SiegendesLicht said:


> That was written back in January. Some time later I called the Goethe-Institut again and re-signed for the next higher level. The exam is going to take place not on May 18th, but on May 4th, the day after tomorrow. I am awaiting it with much excitement but also with much trepidation.* It is as if not only my self-taught knowledge of German will be finally put to the test, but the whole carefully constructed identity of SiegendesLicht I have built for myself over the years.*


*
*

Nonsense, it's just your German which is being tested.  The identity of SiegendesLicht surely doesn't depend on the outcome of an exam, which can be retaken in the unlikely event that you don't get the result you need! Best of luck!


----------



## Sloe

science said:


> My biological mother was (to put it euphemistically) an unreliable woman, and when I was a kid she told me that I'm allergic to aspirin.
> 
> Today I found out that she told the truth (edit: at least that one time). I took a couple pills of Advil without checking the ingredients and started having some very interesting symptoms! It was very instructive. First my face started itching, so I checked the symptoms for allergies to aspirin and face itching was on it. Then I got nauseous and that was on the list. Then my throat tightened, I felt light-headed, my pulse increased, and I felt hot. I was getting pretty nervous! I didn't actually take myself to the emergency room, but I am definitely not taking any more NSAIDs. Pretty scary.


Except that advil is ibuprofen and aspirin is acetylsalicylic acid. Personally I prefer diclofenac it is the only thing that really helps in my opinion especially when I have a really bad headache. They used to be very expensive but nowadays it is possible to buy them for the same price as other pills against pain.


----------



## Kivimees

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


So finally a sunny day in Albany! :tiphat:


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Viel Glück SiegendesLicht! Deine shwer arbeiten wollen komm güt jetzt!!


----------



## Jeff W

Kivimees said:


> So finally a sunny day in Albany! :tiphat:


Metaphorically, at any rate. It's actually been raining since yesterday 

A couple of new pictures from today. Mommy doesn't want to be in any pictures yet. The emergency C-section took quite a lot out of her.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

clockworkmurderer said:


> Viel Glück SiegendesLicht! Deine shwer arbeiten wollen komm güt jetzt!!


I understand what you are saying, but I will get back to that sentence after I get my certificate


----------



## science

Sloe said:


> Except that advil is ibuprofen and aspirin is acetylsalicylic acid. Personally I prefer diclofenac it is the only thing that really helps in my opinion especially when I have a really bad headache. They used to be very expensive but nowadays it is possible to buy them for the same price as other pills against pain.


People with aspirin allergies react to ibuprofen, only not as strongly.


----------



## Pugg

I am laughing my socks off, the languages people fare to use towards others on this forum is beyond believe.
Talking about pot's calling the kettle black


----------



## Sloe

science said:


> People with aspirin allergies react to ibuprofen, only not as strongly.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## violadude

We're getting up early tomorrow morning to make an emergency flight down to California to visit my grandpa, whose time on this earth may be coming to an end. 

My grandparents don't have internet, so I may be taking a forced hiatus from the forum for a couple weeks.


----------



## JosefinaHW

*'will be there in spirit with you*



violadude said:


> We're getting up early tomorrow morning to make an emergency flight down to California to visit my grandpa, whose time on this earth may be coming to an end.
> 
> My grandparents don't have internet, so I may be taking a forced hiatus from the form for a couple weeks.


I'm sorry to hear you are going through this, violadude. I'm with you in spirit.


----------



## Pugg

violadude said:


> We're getting up early tomorrow morning to make an emergency flight down to California to visit my grandpa, whose time on this earth may be coming to an end.
> 
> My grandparents don't have internet, so I may be taking a forced hiatus from the forum for a couple weeks.


Things I fear the most with my grandparents, living in Manchester ( U.K)
They do however Skype everyday .


----------



## mstar

Reading about hypnosis. Oh my goodness - science is dead.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I gashed my finger open at work. Once again, thank you corporate america, for ensuring that I'll never be successful without first running some kind of sick restaurant based gauntlet.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I really need tomorrow to come! I am really excited to bake my cake pops!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I really need tomorrow to come! I am really excited to bake my cake pops!


You do like your baking


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> You do like your baking


I sure do! I dont think I am half bad at it. Though, I will leave the verdict up to my guinea pigs.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

...Donald Trump is the only Republican candidate left. We need to pray for Bernie Sanders extra hard now.

(I'm a ghost, cannot vote)


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I sure do! I dont think I am half bad at it. Though, I will leave the verdict up to my guinea pigs.


You lavish the results of your cooking on your pets?


----------



## Weston

"Kevin, you entered this contract wrong. We need you to really watch it going forward."

"Kevin, I'm getting emails complaining you're not answering your phone."

"Kevin, today I need you to focus on [problem A]."

"No-no. [problem B] is more urgent."

"Kevin, have you started [problem C]?"

"Can you drop everything and help me with [problem D]?"

"Kevin, why didn't you work on [problem A]?"

"Kevin, you don't seem to have the attitude we need. You never smile. We need for you to sign up for this seminar on professionalism."

"Kevin, today we need to focus on [problems A, B, C, D] before everything else."

"Kevin, you have not attended that seminar yet."

"Kevin could you work more overtime for a month or so? We really need you."


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> I gashed my finger open at work. Once again, thank you corporate america, for ensuring that I'll never be successful without first running some kind of sick restaurant based gauntlet.


Sounds really painful. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*in a whining voice* "_Huiluuuuu!_ If you only were more_ intolerant!_ If you only stopped and realized that there was no point in listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 on the one station, you would have found _ME _on the other! But you were too ashamed to change the radio station away from Beethoven in front of your own mom, is that it?? Huiluuuuuu come onnnn! Our relationship is at stake here!"

 :lol:

Moral of the story: follow your instincts


----------



## Morimur

Weston said:


> "Kevin, you entered this contract wrong. We need you to really watch it going forward."
> 
> "Kevin, I'm getting emails complaining you're not answering your phone."
> 
> "Kevin, today I need you to focus on [problem A]."
> 
> "No-no. [problem B] is more urgent."
> 
> "Kevin, have you started [problem C]?"
> 
> "Can you drop everything and help me with [problem D]?"
> 
> "Kevin, why didn't you work on [problem A]?"
> 
> "Kevin, you don't seem to have the attitude we need. You never smile. We need for you to sign up for this seminar on professionalism."
> 
> "Kevin, today we need to focus on [problems A, B, C, D] before everything else."
> 
> "Kevin, you have not attended that seminar yet."
> 
> "Kevin could you work more overtime for a month or so? We really need you."


Is this hell? Sure as hell sounds like it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

science said:


> My biological mother was (to put it euphemistically) an unreliable woman, and when I was a kid she told me that I'm allergic to aspirin.
> 
> Today I found out that she told the truth (edit: at least that one time). I took a couple pills of Advil without checking the ingredients and started having some very interesting symptoms! It was very instructive. First my face started itching, so I checked the symptoms for allergies to aspirin and face itching was on it. Then I got nauseous and that was on the list. Then my throat tightened, I felt light-headed, my pulse increased, and I felt hot. I was getting pretty nervous! I didn't actually take myself to the emergency room, but I am definitely not taking any more NSAIDs. Pretty scary.


Caution would be best, I agree. It's not my area of medicine, but I gather that about 1 in 5 of those allergic to aspirin are allergic to one or more NSAID.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> You lavish the results of your cooking on your pets?


If my brothers count as pets, then sure.


----------



## znapschatz

Jeff W said:


> At the hospital right now with the future Mrs. W. Today Sebastian Thomas W. was born at 3:57 PM.
> 
> View attachment 84165


Congratulations, and an auspicious May Day to you all!


----------



## violadude

JosefinaHW said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are going through this, violadude. I'm with you in spirit.


Thank you for your support. That means a lot.

Turns out they found what was wrong with him and he is currently on an upward trajectory. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Weston

Morimur said:


> Is this hell? Sure as hell sounds like it.


As I understand it, it's typical office *B*usiness *S*peak.

Or in other words -- yeah, it's hell.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm just going to leave this golden little nugget here for you all to enjoy. Made my morning better!


----------



## JosefinaHW

It's 4:17 AM and I have approx. three hours to go until the Berlin Philharmonic performs Beethoven's First and Ninth from Taipei--last live concert of the season (I'm almost sure). Once the sun starts to rise it is going to be so difficult for me to fight going to sleep. Got a very large pot of tea brewing!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

What a crazy year I've had! A mixture of good and bad. And the good has been very good and the bad has been...you get the picture. We've had a TON of stress over a legal wrangle that looks like it's finally wrapping up in our favor. Money troubles galore which look to be easing.

That was the bad, now for the good. I don't know if I've mentioned this before but I'm a type 2 diabetic. I've been battling my disease for several years now. Last year I started watching what I eat and I took up running. Net result I've lost 35 lbs and gotten off Metformin, a drug I was taking to control my diabetes. My diabetes is currently under control without medication and it doesn't get any better than that!

I haven't been here in quite a while. All through this topsy turvy stuff I think listening to classical music is the only thing that has kept me sane!


----------



## Pugg

I am so happy, had a wonderful day yesterday in Antwerp, the concert was a huge success despite the warm weather .


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Dave Whitmore said:


> through this topsy turvy stuff I think listening to classical music is the only thing that has kept me sane!


I can relate to this sentiment in spades. Good to hear that it seems like you made it through the worst of the difficulties! Be sure to give Felix Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words a try; I continue to come back to it because of how uplifting it is.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am further researching the career field I am determined to make some sort of splash in (copy editing). I hear terrible things about working in the publishing industry, to be more specific, the difficulty in finding any kind of well paying job. Both in a publishing house as well as freelancing. Then again, I constantly hear how bad of an idea it is for me to be majoring in the liberal arts field. I personally feel it can't be too terrible or nobody would be majoring in anything in this area (keep in mind I know a lot of people get these kinds of degrees as a stepping stone to something bigger and better. However "bigger and better" is subjective.) Aaaaanywho, I have been interning at publishing houses and will be doing work on the university paper as well as interning at some sort of major publication ie: a journal or news paper. Though I have no desire to work in journalism, I much more prefer working on published works, books to be specific. I will also be taking some marketing/business courses as well as I know copy editing encompasses more than just reading and editing manuscripts and whatnot.

I feel like this is a good stepping stone so that I will not be graduating with no experience, which would make it much much harder to find any work and I wouldn't be working on entry level salary at that point. My motivation in posting this is to see if any of yall may have any kind of insight or advice that may be helpful?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

clockworkmurderer said:


> I can relate to this sentiment in spades. Good to hear that it seems like you made it through the worst of the difficulties! Be sure to give Felix Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words a try; I continue to come back to it because of how uplifting it is.


Thanks for the recommendation. I will look for that on YouTube.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I will look for that on YouTube.


This is the recording I usually go for. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sloe

I can´t sleep and have been awake for over 24 hours and need to sleep soon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

This music video reminds me that we are all just a little OCD in some way.


----------



## Weston

Sloe said:


> I can´t sleep and have been awake for over 24 hours and need to sleep soon.


Not sure what your situation is that created this, but I found trying to read an actual paper and ink book with a not too bright incandescent light (yellowish, not the blue of LCD screens) often does the trick for me.


----------



## Sloe

Weston said:


> Not sure what your situation is that created this, but I found trying to read an actual paper and ink book with a not too bright incandescent light (yellowish, not the blue of LCD screens) often does the trick for me.


Now I think actual relaxing is the only way.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> This music video reminds me that we are all just a little OCD in some way.


OCD is just an invention of therapists looking to relieve you of your money. Otherwise it is a normal human trait.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hope you guys have had a good Mother's Day with your mothers. I've had a good time with my family today, and it was lovely weather.

I feel... The necessity to write. I've been toying around with the idea of writing about Rimsky-Korsakov, that is, his personality/character. The compulsion to get down my ideas on paper (computer), sleepless nights, the empathy I have with _insomniacs_ now... I stayed up way too late last night lol. And then in bed I keep carving out their faces from the darkness...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

clockworkmurderer said:


> This is the recording I usually go for. I hope you enjoy it!


Thank you. I'm listening to it now. It's beautiful!


----------



## clavichorder

I gave my mom a box of chocolates from this chocolate cafe place that I frequent, and also some dead sea bath salts. This fluffy black cat has is currently visiting us while we are doing yard work. We don't know if he/she belongs to anyone, but it is very friendly and seems to be testing us out or something, following my mom and I around the yard and watching. My dog even chased it and it just went up in a tree, and came back down when he was not present to resume hanging out with us. 

It's kind of nice because we lost both our cats in the last year, at 11 and 13(the latter was my cat from childhood, Simon, who passed of a heart infection shortly after I left for Spain). Something about a cat walking around in your outdoor space makes you appreciate where you live more too, because they like to look at things and take likings to random locations and objects and it's inviting just to be out there with them.


----------



## Sloe

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I hope you guys have had a good Mother's Day with your mothers. I've had a good time with my family today, and it was lovely weather.
> 
> I feel... The necessity to write. I've been toying around with the idea of writing about Rimsky-Korsakov, that is, his personality/character. The compulsion to get down my ideas on paper (computer), sleepless nights, the empathy I have with _insomniacs_ now... I stayed up way too late last night lol. And then in bed I keep carving out their faces from the darkness...


Mother´s day is different in different countries here it is last Sunday in May.
I slept only an hour yesterday so I was very tired and fell asleep nearly directly when I came home today.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I got an A on my first final and did well enough in one of my other classes that I don't even need to take the final! Woo! two down, two to go!


----------



## Figleaf

clockworkmurderer said:


> I got an A on my first final and did well enough in one of my other classes that I don't even need to take the final! Woo! two down, two to go!


Well done! What are you studying?


----------



## ldiat

Boxing and packing! moving from Pittsburgh to Ca. electricians were here fri to do "things". Painters coming next week to paint the inside of the house and a lawn-scaper to clean up the lawn!! less then 3 weeks! have the truck reserved!




ok its a u haul


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Figleaf said:


> Well done! What are you studying?


Thank you! :tiphat:

I'm studying computer systems, programming, and network technologies. I hope to work with servers and perhaps start my own freelance network design company. I love learning though and I am studying classical music (thanks TC) and learning German on my own. I also like art and architecture and culture, so I guess you could say that I'm doing my best to study life as well as going to college!


----------



## kartikeys

I am fighting some people who want to cheat on money. 
Greed drives us mad, and we complain about the world.


----------



## Pugg

kartikeys said:


> I am fighting some people who want to cheat on money.
> Greed drives us mad, and we complain about the world.


Like those fake calls from Microsoft we get


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Terrorism has finally come to Germany too: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ng-attack-at-railway-station-in-a7021816.html


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2 Things:

While doing a puzzle today with my mom in the living room, with radio playing through the house, I got a premonition. Something about how the announcer was speaking on the public radio, or the lighting in our room, or the pleasant weather outside, _I don't know._ I just got a premonition. I started saying in my mind (praying?) "Play Glazunov, come on, come on, come on, just do it!" and sure enough _10 seconds after I started doing that_, there he was being announced, half an hour of goodness.  I gotta trust these premonitions more often! I mean, still it's not very surprising, but this is the extent of our psychological ties. I can literally _feel _him coming into the room before he's even there... _Isn't it clear that I don't have a choice of having him in my life or not?_ You gotta live my life to believe it. I told my mom that, that I had this premonition and it happened, and she shrugged it off lol. The pressure's on her to accept these events not only as expected but normal.

On a possibly more important subject rolleyes, I signed an application for an apartment in Cincinnati next year, 1 mile north of campus, near a beautiful park. Will be a single bedroom apartment, with reasonable amenities. And internet included! Glad that's taken care of! Maybe I'll be able to practice there too, if it won't disturb my neighbors.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have decided to stop using contractions as I am too lazy to use commas.


----------



## Morimur

SiegendesLicht said:


> OCD is just an invention of therapists looking to relieve you of your money. Otherwise it is a normal human trait.


Spot on.
*******


----------



## Mahlerian

SarahNorthman said:


> I have decided to stop using contractions as I am too lazy to use commas.


Do you not see how this could be taken the wrong way? Is it not a problem that this will actually make you type more, not less? I think it will not be much help for you or anyone else.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Mahlerian said:


> Do you not see how this could be taken the wrong way? Is it not a problem that this will actually make you type more, not less? I think it will not be much help for you or anyone else.


To be quite frank. I really do not care.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I feel I must clarify, I will stop using the apostrophe when making contractions and contractions only.....not commas.


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 2 Things:
> 
> While doing a puzzle today with my mom in the living room, with radio playing through the house, I got a premonition. Something about how the announcer was speaking on the public radio, or the lighting in our room, or the pleasant weather outside, _I don't know._ I just got a premonition. I started saying in my mind (praying?) "Play Glazunov, come on, come on, come on, just do it!" and sure enough _10 seconds after I started doing that_, there he was being announced, half an hour of goodness.  I gotta trust these premonitions more often! I mean, still it's not very surprising, but this is the extent of our psychological ties. I can literally _feel _him coming into the room before he's even there... _Isn't it clear that I don't have a choice of having him in my life or not?_ You gotta live my life to believe it. I told my mom that, that I had this premonition and it happened, and she shrugged it off lol. The pressure's on her to accept these events not only as expected but normal.


Happens all the time with me and especially my wife. We accept it as naturally occurring and move on.



> On a possibly more important subject rolleyes, I signed an application for an apartment in Cincinnati next year, 1 mile north of campus, near a beautiful park. Will be a single bedroom apartment, with reasonable amenities. And internet included! Glad that's taken care of! Maybe I'll be able to practice there too, if it won't disturb my neighbors.


Cincinnati is a nice city, at least what I know of it. I get down there about once in 3 years to photograph the Ohio Music Education Association annual conference, a huge event that takes over the convention center and three hotels. It's really a great event for music in all forms, solo and ensemble, mostly classical. They bring in top musicians for lectures and master classes. When not engaged in photographing assigned groups, I love wandering the halls and listening in on chamber music or whatever is doing in the concert venues. Too bad you missed this year, though. The conference shuttles between Cincinnati, Columbus and Cleveland, where it will be next year and won't be back in Cin'ti until 2020.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Probably Gastroenteritis, hope I'll be able to go outside tomorrow, otherwise I'll have to do what I have to later, which really gets into my lazy butt.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Remember two weeks ago I wrote about how I was going to take an advanced-level exam in the German language, conducted by the Goethe-Institut? Well, the results have just come in today. I received 93 points out of 100 possible. I am a certified Germanophile now. And a triumphant one indeed. All my efforts of the last several years, and all the patience of my fiance in teaching and correcting me - all that has finally come to fruition. And soon I am going home...


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Remember two weeks ago I wrote about how I was going to take an advanced-level exam in the German language, conducted by the Goethe-Institut? Well, the results have just come in today. I received 93 points out of 100 possible. I am a certified Germanophile now. And a triumphant one indeed. All my efforts of the last several years, and all the patience of my fiance in teaching and correcting me - all that has finally come to fruition. And soon I am going home...


Congratulations, well done :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Just got back from California. My Grandpa died last Tuesday. We had a memorial service for him 3 days later on Saturday. I wrote a piano piece for the service which I performed there. I will miss him a lot. But I'm not grieving. We saw his health decline over the past 6 or 7 years so we saw this coming and that made it easier to accept. We spent a lot of time talking about how generous and funny and amazing he was and that really helped a lot too.

R.I.P


----------



## JosefinaHW

"R.I.P" ???

View attachment 84653
View attachment 84654
View attachment 84655
View attachment 84656
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for sharing these photos. Your grandfather had a marvelous smile; seems like he smiled from his whole person! I don't think I see him "resting in peace", more like dancing in joy with all his new friends....

'Wishing you wonderful memories and sincere condolences, Violadude.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> Remember two weeks ago I wrote about how I was going to take an advanced-level exam in the German language, conducted by the Goethe-Institut? Well, the results have just come in today. I received 93 points out of 100 possible. I am a certified Germanophile now. And a triumphant one indeed. All my efforts of the last several years, and all the patience of my fiance in teaching and correcting me - all that has finally come to fruition. And soon I am going home...


Congratulations!


----------



## violadude

JosefinaHW said:


> "R.I.P" ???
> 
> View attachment 84653
> View attachment 84654
> View attachment 84655
> View attachment 84656


Thank you for sharing these photos. Your grandfather had a marvelous smile; seems like he smiled from his whole person! I don't think I see him "resting in peace", more like dancing in joy with all his new friends....

'Wishing you wonderful memories and sincere condolences, Violadude.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your kind words.

My grandpa was indeed a very happy person. He loved to laugh, and he loved to make others laugh (and in his younger days he was quite a prankster, so I'm told). When we were kids he made the funniest faces for us that would crack us up so much. Even when he was wheelchair bound, in pain and had some trouble breathing, he never complained about anything and always thought of others first. Him and my grandma were/are well known and well loved by their community. They always lent a hand out to those in need and even put many kids through college with their money they had from the farms they own. Ya, he was a really great guy, and when you spoke to him, you could tell he was a very genuine and friendly person, even my wife thought so after only getting to see him about 2 months in total.

He also loved learning about many different things, including photography, animals, farming, and new technology (not nessicarily Ipads and such, but more like new equipment for farming and whatnot, and just new scientific breakthroughs in general). He read a lot too. Even in the last few years of his life, he wasn't talking much anymore, but he still read 2 or 3 books a day.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just got back from a job interview today! I don't find out if I get the job for probably a few days now


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I just got back from a job interview today! I don't find out if I get the job for probably a few days now


Keep your fingers crossed.:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

Anxiously awaiting to see who will obtain the glory of the 10,000 post.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sports news:

Finland beats Russia in IIHF semi-finals!! That means Finland is going for Gold tomorrow! and TRIPLE GOLD! That's never happened to a country in the whole history of the IIHF. There are 3 major Men's tournaments each year, and Finland already won in the other Junior leagues earlier this year. If Finland gets Gold tomorrow, that's history!!_ Root for Finland, y'all!!!!!_

In other news, I will be likely missing that game because of traveling to Myrtle Beach tomorrow. Perhaps we can see live updates on phone or something. Will be with the Finns in spirit!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Too bad Finland lost, they are always my favorite! Now over to me  I'm gettin this in 2-3 weeks...boy am I "vill i nikkersen"...rejoice!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Swatted at a bee that was hovering below my chin, caught the pen that was in my pocket, and tore the pocket half off one of my best dress shirts. It can be repaired, but will be an effort.


----------



## Weston

Woke up this morning to find my computer had turned itself on and updated the OS to Windows 10 without my consent. 

We'll see if it works at all when I get home from work. I feel violated. Thanks, Microsoft.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Woke up this morning to find my computer had turned itself on and updated the OS to Windows 10 without my consent.
> 
> We'll see if it works at all when I get home from work. I feel violated. Thanks, Microsoft.


FYI :tiphat:

http://www.infoworld.com/article/30...-windows-10-upgrade-heres-how-to-recover.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Swatted at a bee that was hovering below my chin, caught the pen that was in my pocket, and tore the pocket half off one of my best dress shirts. It can be repaired, but will be an effort.


Brought to mind the fly scene with Jack Elam in, *Once Upon a Time in the West *(1968).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> Woke up this morning to find my computer had turned itself on and updated the OS to Windows 10 without my consent.
> 
> We'll see if it works at all when I get home from work. I feel violated. Thanks, Microsoft.


Brings to my mind the "Human CentiPad" episode of South Park. Just click on "Accept Conditions", kids!


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Woke up this morning to find my computer had turned itself on and updated the OS to Windows 10 without my consent.
> 
> We'll see if it works at all when I get home from work. I feel violated. Thanks, Microsoft.


How on earth does a computer switch itself on


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> How on earth does a computer switch itself on


Technically I guess it upgraded when I powered off to go to bed and then just never shut down. As Vaneyes' link shows, there are stories all over about people waking up to find the computer on and "Welcome to Windows 10" in large letters on the monitor.   

Almost everything still works - except my internet connection. I can't tell if this is my arrogant provider and their ongoing outages or if the upgrade scrambled my connection protocols. (Posting from work now.)


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Technically I guess it upgraded when I powered off to go to bed and then just never shut down. As Vaneyes' link shows, there are stories all over about people waking up to find the computer on and "Welcome to Windows 10" in large letters on the monitor.
> 
> Almost everything still works - except my internet connection. I can't tell if this is my arrogant provider and their ongoing outages or if the upgrade scrambled my connection protocols. (Posting from work now.)


 Okay, this I do understand, but somehow you have during installing they should have a approval from you.
( In my brain that is)


----------



## Cheyenne

Ha I met a nice girl at the royal concert hall who was also going to a concert alone and now in the future we'll go to more together :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Brings to my mind the "Human CentiPad" episode of South Park. Just click on "Accept Conditions", kids!


What choice do we have?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36378215


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today my dad found the largest conch shell we've ever found out on the beach, had to have weighed a full pound, and I caught a ~3-foot shark off a pier, potentially the hardest fight I ever had to make with a catch. My arms got super tired and my dad had to finish it off lol.

Pics:
(The ugly conch shell was one I found and the big pretty one my dad's lol)







(My dad 6'3" holding my shark for size comparison. idk why computer is flipping the picture)








One happy day in Myrtle Beach!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> Swatted at a bee that was hovering below my chin, caught the pen that was in my pocket, and tore the pocket half off one of my best dress shirts. It can be repaired, but will be an effort.


That's what you get for messing with the bees!


----------



## Vidheya

I have sorrow as well as happiness through out my life as others have, but still I always believe that good time is coming. So I am happy.


----------



## Pugg

Vidheya said:


> I have sorrow as well as happiness through out my life as others have, but still I always believe that good time is coming. So I am happy.


That's the spirit :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's happening... the deprivation is setting in... Having Glazunov as my alarm ringtone is not cutting it here on vacation. LOL

I've dreamed about something to do with him several nights in a row. If I finally listen to something (it's been at least 4 days of no real classical listening) that'll likely spurn the dreams away. If I don't... Well who knows what erroneous musicological information I'll accidentally pin into my mind through this ... Inception!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Okay, this I do understand, but somehow you have during installing {W10) they should have a approval from you.
> ( In my brain that is)


Easier said than done for many not used to Microsoft's underhanded tactics. It could be a number of things. Such as checking or not checking a certain box Microsoft has inobviously displayed. Or, thinking your computer is off, when it's only asleep or hibernating. Or not being more restrictive with Automatic Updates.

Sadly, for a while now, it's been up to the computer owner to find ways to combat Microsoft's devious "Get Windows 10" forcefulness.

There is good information available. Such as hiding update KB3035583 when it appears. And also, installing the latest GWX Control Panel.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Easier said than done for many not used to Microsoft's underhanded tactics. It could be a number of things. Such as checking or not checking a certain box Microsoft has inobviously displayed. Or, thinking your computer is off, when it's only asleep or hibernating. Or not being more restrictive with Automatic Updates.
> 
> Sadly, for a while now, it's been up to the computer owner to find ways to combat Microsoft's devious "Get Windows 10" forcefulness.
> 
> There is good information available. Such as hiding update KB3035583 when it appears. And also, installing the latest GWX Control Panel.


Sospiro posted a article in the Computer section, check that out :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

I have the holidays planned in a few more weeks, and I've been thinking for almost half a year now what cds, classical of course, I'm going to bring with me, that's because I'm limited to 4, max - 5 cds, tough choice. And I was thinking, alright, I need piano music something from Granados maybe, then started considering if to bring with me some Schubert symphonies, and then I just thought, that normal people before going to holidays have completely different scale of priorities, like the first logical question is are your papers in order, then do you need to shop for clothes, footwear etc. No so for me, my first thought was, OMG I can bring only 5 discs tops, and then *what * to take what to take.. and that on the loop still running in my head.


----------



## Morimur

Work is sucking the life out of me; that damned commute is inhumane. Thankfully I am working from home today. If I didn't have God in my life I think I would've given up on 'civil' society and become a hobo. I have a grim fascination with people who are solely motivated by money, position and power—these things are simply not enough for me and they are ultimately dead ends.


----------



## clavichorder

I feel low as well. Having nothing to do and not knowing what to do is blowing the life out of me every which direction. I have been biking and getting out and being active. I want to move out of my parents house, I want to work over on the olympic peninsula because I feel like I actually could do that, I could be outside at a plant nursery or other related type of physical outdoor work(I have some small experience in it and know that as far as 'just jobs' go, I could take it and even feel centered by and proud to do it). I have impulses to blame people(I have many harsh thoughts rolling through my mind on a daily basis about people close to me) for the stupid and unhappy way my life has often gone, and I realize it's hard to blame(no matter how accurate) in a way that can be justified to anyone and it does nothing for me when I keep it to myself other than depress me. So I exercise by exploring the world around me, and getting out in nature, using the money I have left to supply such trips. 

I hope this week to do volunteer trail work. Hard physical work where I can talk to people, problem solve, get strong, and even reflect on what to do in my life. I do not drive. I've been talking of getting my license every since I got back. Fortunately there are carpool options to get to the trail. I want to learn a hard Bach piece. I haven't read anything in so long, but I'm trying to finish this old renaissance spanish picaresque novel(translate in English). It's actually really good, funny and short, so perfect for me right now. I also never want to smoke marijuana again. It messes with me in subtle ways long after the high is gone and thc out of my active system. I have been feeling annoyed that I don't recall dreams as well, that my memory is worse, and my sense of time is not what it was(either in the good or bad way). 

I've definitely felt a resurgence in my love of nature and science. I was a huge science obsessive as a child, and it was really very sad and strange that I lost that by way of psychological and school issues in late middle school and early high school. Music saved me from those in the long run, as did some other things. Now maybe I can return to something that I love even more.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Hope this will be a new Spring for you. Best wishes. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Clavichorder: I'm sorry to read that you are feeling so low; I don't have any easy answers unfortunately and I know it's not just one thing bothering you. Coming back from an incredibly gorgeous and rich country and culture can be extremely depressing: all those senses that were on a continuous high just crash. You hear that frequently from people who go to Florence, but Salamanca is also a jewel as all the other places you visited. I've gone through it every time I come back from Europe. One really important thing to remember is that depression reeks havoc with the memory--to the point where you can think you have early onset of dementia or Alzheimer's--yes, that bad. I'm writing this from my phone so I can't auto save what I'm writing....


----------



## JosefinaHW

For me driving has always been exciting, liberating, thrilling--it's fun and you can do some great traveling right here. Yes there is the hurdle is saving up for the vehicle and the insurance but it's really worth all the effort to get there. I think the trail work sounds like a great idea. Also, something to consider is auditing a biology course. I did my undergrad in chemistry a million years ago,
But like you I've always loved many of the sciences, so I decided to audit a few biology classes and that expanded into me working in one of the prof's neurobiology lab, and that expanded into me redesigning the entire lab animal facilities and protocols.... One little thing led to an incredibly wonderful thing. Think about it and REMEMBER everything you are going through is normal, millions of us have gone through it and your memory will come back. (Wish I could wave a magic wand...)


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have decided to try online dating. Because why not. Hopefully I can avoid the predators. Wish me luck on what is sure to be an odd journey.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> So I have decided to try online dating. Because why not. Hopefully I can avoid the predators. Wish me luck on what is sure to be an odd journey.


You should change your avatar then.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> So I have decided to try online dating. Because why not. Hopefully I can avoid the predators. Wish me luck on what is sure to be an odd journey.


*Do* take care regarding the predators - make safe arrangements, and take information given you with a wise pinch of salt. 
But my sister has just celebrated 50 years of happy marriage after meeting her husband at the 1960s equivalent of online dating, the 'marriage bureau'. So indeed, why not - and I wish you luck! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Do* take care regarding the predators - make safe arrangements, and take information given you with a wise pinch of salt.
> But my sister has just celebrated 50 years of happy marriage after meeting her husband at the 1960s equivalent of online dating, the 'marriage bureau'. So indeed, why not - and I wish you luck! :tiphat:


Also, avoid anyone with weird habits; such as frequenting music fora.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Also, avoid anyone with weird habits; such as frequenting music fora.


What a good thing that Figleaf didn't take your advice!


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingélou said:


> What a good thing that Figleaf didn't take your advice!


Still, my wife agrees with dogen.


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> So I have decided to try online dating. Because why not. Hopefully I can avoid the predators. Wish me luck on what is sure to be an odd journey.


I think it's fine for your age group, mid twenties- I'm assuming that you want to meet guys a similar age, when many of the healthy ones are still unattached. As they get older- by the early forties or thereabouts- the proportion of predators, gold diggers and neurotic weirdos increases to something like 99%. (Not among women, so much: the single old and middle aged ladies I've known who have used dating sites seem perfectly nice, though a little too ready to 'settle'.) I think it's a good thing to do while you're young and childless, since you won't have the mortification of being serially rejected for not being one or either of those things. If you don't find someone quickly that way, you'll know it's not for you and can pursue other avenues. I don't want to embarrass anyone, but there seem to be plenty of bright and attractive young men on this very site, some of whom may be well be both heterosexual and living on the same continent as yourself.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> Still, my wife agrees with dogen.


What does your wife have against me?


----------



## Blancrocher

Figleaf said:


> I don't want to embarrass anyone, but there seem to be plenty of bright and attractive young men on this very site, some of whom may be well be both heterosexual and living on the same continent as yourself.


Careful, Figleaf--17 years ago somebody started a matchmaking thread on the forum, and the result was 3 divorces and the inauguration of the atonality debate.


----------



## Figleaf

Actually, I think I was a bit too negative in my previous post- it's not that all unattached men over a certain age are necessarily suspect, just that the older people who have the most to offer often fight shy of dating sites for some reason. On the other hand, older creeps are very likely to use them because they have less access to the informal dating networks of friends of friends etc., who are more likely to know of their dysfunctionality and/or poor treatment of previous partners. Of course, none of this applies to 'digital natives' for whom dating online is completely normal and expected.


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> *Do* take care regarding the predators - make safe arrangements, and take information given you with a wise pinch of salt.
> But my sister has just celebrated 50 years of happy marriage after meeting her husband at the 1960s equivalent of online dating, the 'marriage bureau'. So indeed, why not - and I wish you luck! :tiphat:


Yes, I think I once saw a documentary about 1960s marriage bureaus. Very revealing!


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> What does your wife have against me?


I'm still weighing up whether she's a member of this forum or he relays my posts to her!


----------



## Guest

I attended my school's end of the year celebration/retiree farewell party last night. Each member of the English department got up and told some anecdotes and how the department won't be the same without me. One started crying during her speech, and I was afraid I'd lose my composure, but I maintained it! Retirement seemed like such a good idea at the beginning of this school year, but now that the reality gets closer each day (June 9th is the last day of school), it's going to be very hard to say goodbye to everyone and leave it all behind.


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks Josefina, I appreciate that you can personally relate to the memory struggle and all the changes to one's perceptions that happen when they've been in very different places and modes of life. I also appreciate the science camaraderie from a more experienced person.


----------



## Guest

I met my wife online, and nearly 12 years later we are still happily married. Never really had a serious fight yet, just a few disagreements, but nothing serious.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> You should change your avatar then.


Should anyone be interested in me here (of which I have high doubts) I think they have seen enough of my actual face to make an informed decision.  Great post though! Believe me, if Dan Stevens was not already attached I _would_ actively pursue him.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> *Do* take care regarding the predators - make safe arrangements, and take information given you with a wise pinch of salt.
> But my sister has just celebrated 50 years of happy marriage after meeting her husband at the 1960s equivalent of online dating, the 'marriage bureau'. So indeed, why not - and I wish you luck! :tiphat:


Thank you so much for your concern Ingelou! I appreciate it a great deal. I tend to live life pretty cautiously so all of these things will be taken into account, but in this day and age I feel like avoiding online dating severely limits your chances of finding someone. Perhaps I am wrong. That is just how I feel.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figleaf said:


> I think it's fine for your age group, mid twenties- I'm assuming that you want to meet guys a similar age, when many of the healthy ones are still unattached. As they get older- by the early forties or thereabouts- the proportion of predators, gold diggers and neurotic weirdos increases to something like 99%. (Not among women, so much: the single old and middle aged ladies I've known who have used dating sites seem perfectly nice, though a little too ready to 'settle'.) I think it's a good thing to do while you're young and childless, since you won't have the mortification of being serially rejected for not being one or either of those things. If you don't find someone quickly that way, you'll know it's not for you and can pursue other avenues. I don't want to embarrass anyone, but there seem to be plenty of bright and attractive young men on this very site, some of whom may be well be both heterosexual and living on the same continent as yourself.





Figleaf said:


> Actually, I think I was a bit too negative in my previous post- it's not that all unattached men over a certain age are necessarily suspect, just that the older people who have the most to offer often fight shy of dating sites for some reason. On the other hand, older creeps are very likely to use them because they have less access to the informal dating networks of friends of friends etc., who are more likely to know of their dysfunctionality and/or poor treatment of previous partners. Of course, none of this applies to 'digital natives' for whom dating online is completely normal and expected.


I am currently 27, so I have just gone over the hump of mid twenties. And while I do prefer older men, not that much older. I enjoyed your posts a great deal! Thanks hun!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Blancrocher said:


> Careful, Figleaf--17 years ago somebody started a matchmaking thread on the forum, and the result was 3 divorces and the inauguration of the atonality debate.


I cannot tell if you are being truthful here. Did this honestly happen?


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> Should anyone be interested in me here (of which I have high doubts) I think they have seen enough of my actual face to make an informed decision.  Great post though! Believe me, if Dan Stevens was not already attached I _would_ actively pursue him.


High doubts? The question is: are people worthy of you!


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I cannot tell if you are being truthful here. Did this honestly happen?


Yes but all three divorces were from Blancrocher. Just kidding.
It was only two.


----------



## Sloe

Figleaf said:


> I think it's fine for your age group, mid twenties- I'm assuming that you want to meet guys a similar age, when many of the healthy ones are still unattached. As they get older- by the early forties or thereabouts- the proportion of predators, gold diggers and neurotic weirdos increases to something like 99%. (Not among women, so much: the single old and middle aged ladies I've known who have used dating sites seem perfectly nice, though a little too ready to 'settle'.) I think it's a good thing to do while you're young and childless, since you won't have the mortification of being serially rejected for not being one or either of those things. If you don't find someone quickly that way, you'll know it's not for you and can pursue other avenues. I don't want to embarrass anyone, but there seem to be plenty of bright and attractive young men on this very site, some of whom may be well be both heterosexual and living on the same continent as yourself.


A problem is that the places to find someone in internet have become less and less. On skype it is now only possible to search on name and they have removed the skype me function. Lots of the programs for chatting only work on mobile phones and my mobile phone is not so good to use. I have wechat but the girls are not that eager to answer me the reason I have it is because there was a girl were wechat was the only way to have contact with me then she broke all contact with me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> High doubts? The question is: are people worthy of you!


I suddenly feel special.


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> Thank you so much for your concern Ingelou! I appreciate it a great deal. I tend to live life pretty cautiously so all of these things will be taken into account, but in this day and age I feel like avoiding online dating severely limits your chances of finding someone. Perhaps I am wrong. That is just how I feel.


Sounds like a plan. Actually, I know several couples who "met" online. All but one of those relationships seem to have been successful. Alas, the one that was not was my son's. Their issues, however, were not caused by misrepresentation but life style conflicts unforeseen by both parties. But that sort of thing also happens to couples who met at the church ice cream social.

I was lucky. My wife and I met at a social event decades before the interwebs and fell in love at first sight, although neither of us knew so at the time. We did, however, immediately became close friends. Although it was not the basis of our friendship, only after we were already tight I learned she had a heavy classical musical background. What are the odds? Also, she was a sports fan. Are you kidding me?

Our relationship continued without a bit of boy/girl for several years until all of a sudden it turned into romance, and remains so to this very day. Just this afternoon we were listening to Brahms' 4th Symphony, one of her favorites, and she sang along with it, and right now she is watching the NBA semi-finals, rooting for the Warriors. Now, that's *hot!*


----------



## clavichorder

That's a good true story...


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Actually, I think I was a bit too negative in my previous post- it's not that all unattached men over a certain age are necessarily suspect, just that the older people who have the most to offer often fight shy of dating sites for some reason. *On the other hand, older creeps *are very likely to use them because they have less access to the informal dating networks of friends of friends etc., who are more likely to know of their dysfunctionality and/or poor treatment of previous partners. Of course, none of this applies to 'digital natives' for whom dating online is completely normal and expected.


"Hey, leave me out of this."


----------



## znapschatz

clavichorder said:


> That's a good true story...


Here's another: We had all thought the get together of my son and his SO had aspects of a cosmic event. Each had subscribed to an national environmentally concerned singles group where they first made contact. After exchanging correspondence for several months, they decided it was time to meet. My son asked where in the US she lived. Her reply was Columbus, Ohio. Where in Columbus? It turned out that she lived one block away on the same street as him! Every weekday morning for the previous two years she had walked by his home on her way to work, but neither had taken notice of the other! Eventually, they married, and we thought it was clearly meant to be, but several years later, they divorced. Sad, but even cosmic events don't always end happily.


----------



## Morimur

znapschatz said:


> Here's another: We had all thought the get together of my son and his SO had aspects of a cosmic event. Each had subscribed to an national environmentally concerned singles group where they first made contact. After exchanging correspondence for several months, they decided it was time to meet. My son asked where in the US she lived. Her reply was Columbus, Ohio. Where in Columbus? It turned out that she lived one block away on the same street as him! Every weekday morning for the previous two years she had walked by his home on her way to work, but neither had taken notice of the other! Eventually, they married, and we thought it was clearly meant to be, but several years later, they divorced. Sad, but even cosmic events don't always end happily.


Divorce is hot nowadays! You're nobody if you don't have 2 or 3 divorces under your belt.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

May I add that I am very happy with my life.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> May I add that I am very happy with my life.


Huzzah! I am happy for you!


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Divorce is hot nowadays! You're nobody if you don't have 2 or 3 divorces under your belt.
> 
> :tiphat:


And similarly, there's something wrong with you, if you don't have five jobs in ten years.


----------



## Ingélou

Morimur said:


> Divorce is hot nowadays! You're nobody if you don't have 2 or 3 divorces under your belt.
> 
> :tiphat:


Very happy being Mrs Nobody.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is it better if I talk about "real" things in my life than my inner perceived love life? 

I will admit, I'm curious to meet some interesting men in Cincinnati when I go to Grad School. It's a huge school, hundreds of grad music majors and of course schools for medicine, law, engineering, technology, etc. That's why I'm holding out for that pool and not trying online dating. As I've said before, my particular field has me interacting with many people all the time, in sometimes very personal ways.

But I also want girl friends again! I feel like this whole year I was living at home I had 1 good conversation with a female friend per month, not including my own mom, while I had 60 conversations with men per month (the same handful men, mind you, not 60 different men lol). Surely there's some females at CCM that I'll have some good friendships with! My life is overpowered with male (online) friendships, and it could rub off on me and make it hard to talk to females I bet. :lol:


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is it better if I talk about "real" things in my life than my inner perceived love life?
> 
> I will admit, I'm curious to meet some interesting men in Cincinnati when I go to Grad School. It's a huge school, hundreds of grad music majors and of course schools for medicine, law, engineering, technology, etc. That's why I'm holding out for that pool and not trying online dating. As I've said before, my particular field has me interacting with many people all the time, in sometimes very personal ways.
> 
> But I also want girl friends again! I feel like this whole year I was living at home I had 1 good conversation with a female friend per month, not including my own mom, while I had 60 conversations with men per month (the same handful men, mind you, not 60 different men lol). Surely there's some females at CCM that I'll have some good friendships with! *My life is overpowered with male (online) friendships, and it could rub off on me and make it hard to talk to females I bet. :lol:*


Not a chance! I'll bet that for a woman, talking to females is like riding a bicycle. Once you learn how, you never forget. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

znapschatz said:


> Not a chance! I'll bet that for a woman, talking to females is like riding a bicycle. Once you learn how, you never forget. :lol:


Well the same goes for talking to males you can be sure! And all the male friends I have they now have experience talking to females (I hope online friendship counts ) so I guess it's been good for both sides. All my friends turning into lady's men.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Very happy being Mrs Nobody.


I heartily agree with you Ingelou!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Happy Memorial Day to all of whom celebrate it, and thank you to all who served and is serving this country.

But really, everyday should be Memorial Day.


----------



## Morimur

Ingélou said:


> Very happy being Mrs Nobody.


I was being sarcastic, of course. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> And similarly, there's something wrong with you, if you don't have five jobs in ten years.


What about three jobs in one year?

Working in both market research and music teaching I am finally getting a professional comission as a composer.

I am currently learning how intimidating blank manuscript paper is ohmy.


----------



## Guest

omg


----------



## Morimur

Ingélou said:


> *Do* take care regarding the predators - make safe arrangements, and take information given you with a wise pinch of salt. :tiphat:


Yeah, watch out for this guy...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> Yeah, watch out for this guy...


Ugh! What the?!.....


----------



## znapschatz

So stoked! Tomorrow my wife and I celebrate our 41st anniversary (I was a June Groom!) with our usuals, including a mix tape ending in the ritual playing of this song. Please try to overlook some of the adolescent touches, which I find okay, but then I had been a smartass kid of only 37 at first hearing.






(best with a good sound system)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still looking for work, I've sent off 7 CVs in the last two weeks!! Life is great!!


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> I was being sarcastic, of course. :tiphat:


Really...... .......?


----------



## JosefinaHW

In 6 hours I'm going to have the first root canal that I have ever had in my life; not afraid of the dentist and didn't think I was worried about it but it woke me up 6 hours early and I can't have any tea or coffee until after the procedure  ...the inability to have tea or coffee when I first wake up is probably what woke me up, alas.


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> In 6 hours I'm going to have the first root canal that I have ever had in my life; not afraid of the dentist and didn't think I was worried about it but it woke me up 6 hours early and I can't have any tea or coffee until after the procedure  ...the inability to have tea or coffee when I first wake up is probably what woke me up, alas.


I wish you the best of luck friend, it's not the most enjoyable procedure.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> In 6 hours I'm going to have the first root canal that I have ever had in my life; not afraid of the dentist and didn't think I was worried about it but it woke me up 6 hours early and I can't have any tea or coffee until after the procedure  ...the inability to have tea or coffee when I first wake up is probably what woke me up, alas.


Just think how wonderful music is and you be fine .


----------



## JosefinaHW

You have had it done, Xenakiboy? What is the worst of it--the sound?

ugg: This dentist office is marvelous--thy let you bring your own music and they play it on the Bose sound system


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> You have had it done, Xenakiboy? What is the worst of it--the sound?
> 
> ugg: This dentist office is marvelous--thy let you bring your own music and they play it on the Bose sound system


No but I've known quite a few people, friends and family who have had to undertake that procedure, good luck!

Sounds more relaxing if you can bring your own music! Make sure you bring the most relaxing music that you know.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Again, I think I'm more concerned about not drinking any tea or coffee.... I might go out and get a decaf café au lait in a bit....
Thanks for your concern; these people are very good at what they do--and they have an amazing marine aquarium in the waiting area!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> In 6 hours I'm going to have the first root canal that I have ever had in my life; not afraid of the dentist and didn't think I was worried about it but it woke me up 6 hours early and I can't have any tea or coffee until after the procedure  ...the inability to have tea or coffee when I first wake up is probably what woke me up, alas.


Wishing you all the best - hope everything goes well and no discomfort. Do let us know how you get on. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you very much, Ingelou. I am better already. I remember that I keep a small amount of a variety of herbal infusions that are mixed with chickory or other non-caffeinated flavors that intensify the taste of an herbal tisane. So, I'm enjoying a very tasty pot of a blend of orange, bergamot, almond, chickory, vanilla "tea"--robust enough.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you very much, Ingelou. I am better already. I remember that I keep a small amount of a variety of herbal infusions that are mixed with chickory or other non-caffeinated flavors that intensify the taste of an herbal tisane. So, I'm enjoying a very tasty pot of a blend of orange, bergamot, almond, chickory, vanilla "tea"--robust enough.


You feel better when you waking up .
( I hope)


----------



## JosefinaHW

My root canal has been called off for the day: I need to go to an Endodontist--dentist who specializes in root canals. For once in my life I'd actually like to do something in the mainstream, alas. Well I've got a wonderful iced-coffee and I'm watching groundhogs/woodchucks/marmots eating clover--happy as a clam!
Thanks for all your good wishes!


----------



## znapschatz

Phew! Dodged a bullet, did you? I wish you the best of outcomes and as easy a time of it as possible.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Phew! Dodged a bullet, did you? I wish you the best of outcomes and as easy a time of it as possible.


Thank you very much, but I am not nervous about the procedure at all. What really bothered me was that I couldn't have any caffeinated tea or coffee for 12 hours prior! I had my wisdom teeth out when I was younger and that was no big deal and this procedure is much simpler. I just have to go to an endodontist because I can't have epinephrine. Their office told me I don't have to avoid caffeine at all!

I greatly appreciate the concern, though. TY.


----------



## Balthazar

In the middle of a ten day East Coast road trip for a couple of graduations. Not much listening time but I did hear arrangements of works by Vivaldi and Frescobaldi at a middle school concert.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

http://www.wbjc.com/2016/playlists/playlist-jun0216/

4:16 and 4:30 PM ... what parallel universe did I just enter where both are aligned?? O_O :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> In the middle of a ten day East Coast road trip for a couple of graduations. Not much listening time but I did hear arrangements of works by Vivaldi and Frescobaldi at a middle school concert.


Hoping you having fun :cheers:


----------



## Jeff W

Someone turned one month old on the first of this month. He's been a real handful so far!


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 85357
> 
> 
> Someone turned one month old on the first of this month. He's been a real handful so far!


Cute, do you get any sleep at all?


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> Cute, do you get any sleep at all?


A few hours here and there... I mostly try to sleep whenever he finally dozes off!


----------



## Guest

At my school's last staff meeting on Wednesday, my principal presented me with a beautiful acrylic award that reads:

*Thank you, Mr. *****, for 25 years serving the Davis Community

"Mr. *****'s high standards and uncompromising attitude force every student to work their hardest and be their best. I owe him for making me the student writer and thinker I am today."
*********** class of 2016*

(The latter is quote from a student in my AP Literature class. Both of our names have been redacted to protect the innocent.)


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> In 6 hours I'm going to have the first root canal that I have ever had in my life; not afraid of the dentist and didn't think I was worried about it but it woke me up 6 hours early and I can't have any tea or coffee until after the procedure  ...the inability to have tea or coffee when I first wake up is probably what woke me up, alas.


I had one a few years ago, and it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. I was thoroughly numbed up, so I didn't feel anything, but I did hear some ugly drilling noises! The worst part was having to keep my mouth open for at least 45 minutes--the dentist inserted some apparatus that held it open. I recall having very little pain afterward--more of a dull ache that Tylenol pretty much took care of.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> At my school's last staff meeting on Wednesday, my principal presented me with a beautiful acrylic award that reads:
> 
> *Thank you, Mr. *****, for 25 years serving the Davis Community
> 
> "Mr. *****'s high standards and uncompromising attitude force every student to work their hardest and be their best. I owe him for making me the student writer and thinker I am today."
> *********** class of 2016*
> 
> (The latter is quote from a student in my AP Literature class. Both of our names have been redacted to protect the innocent.)


So, courtesy and kindness still exist. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> At my school's last staff meeting on Wednesday, my principal presented me with a beautiful acrylic award that reads:
> 
> *Thank you, Mr. *****, for 25 years serving the Davis Community
> 
> "Mr. *****'s high standards and uncompromising attitude force every student to work their hardest and be their best. I owe him for making me the student writer and thinker I am today."
> *********** class of 2016*
> 
> (The latter is quote from a student in my AP Literature class. Both of our names have been redacted to protect the innocent.)


Congratulations, Kontrapunctus!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I had one a few years ago, and it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. I was thoroughly numbed up, so I didn't anything, but I did hear some ugly drilling noises! The worst part was having to keep my mouth open for at least 45 minutes--the dentist inserted some apparatus that held it open. I recall having very little pain afterward--more of a dull ache that Tylenol pretty much took care of.


That was the way it was when I had two (I think it was just two) of my wisdom teeth removed: the drilling noises. I'm sort of fascinated by all these "medical" procedures; I remember enjoying listening to what the dentist was saying during the operation. My new appointment is scheduled for this Thursday. Since this is a specialist, the procedure will only be 30 minutes or so; again, I'm really fascinated to watch the different tools beings used, etc.... Thanks for your reassurance, though, I do appreciate it. By the way, how are you going to celebrate your "retirement"?


----------



## James Murphy

I had root-canal work last year and was really worrying about it beforehand: it was so relaxing that I fell asleep in the dentist's chair!


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> By the way, how are you going to celebrate your "retirement"?


With a staff, district, and English department celebration, I think I'm pretty well covered in that area! My last day is 2 days before my wife's birthday, so we're going out to a very nice restaurant. After that, not having to grade essays is celebration enough!


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> With a staff, district, and English department celebration, I think I'm pretty well covered in that area! My last day is 2 days before my wife's birthday, so we're going out to a very nice restaurant. After that, not having to grade essays is celebration enough!


Congratulations, Kontra! May your golden years be _Truly Golden!_


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Mori!


----------



## Blancrocher

Package (containing a particularly coveted cd) marked "delivered" yesterday, but it didn't arrive then or with the mail today. I'm not panicking yet, but I'll admit that I'm starting to sweat a little bit.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Package (containing a particularly coveted cd) marked "delivered" yesterday, but it didn't arrive then or with the mail today. I'm not panicking yet, but I'll admit that I'm starting to sweat a little bit.


I know the feeling so well , good luck :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Now, James, I find that a bit difficult to believe unless they gave you valium.

I knew this molar was eventually going to chip apart because of the way they had to fill a cavity several years ago. So they got me in 30 minutes after I called and did their thing and said "root canal" and asked me if I wanted a script for valium for the day of the procedure??!?!?!? So, if you said yes I could see how you'd fall asleep in the chair.


----------



## SarahNorthman

At this stage in my life being in love with literature is the best kind of being in love. Who needs people when you have books.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> At this stage in my life being in love with literature is the best kind of being in love. Who needs people when you have books.


 I hope I don't offend you, I do.....


----------



## James Murphy

JosefinaHW said:


> Now, James, I find that a bit difficult to believe unless they gave you valium.
> 
> I knew this molar was eventually going to chip apart because of the way they had to fill a cavity several years ago. So they got me in 30 minutes after I called and did their thing and said "root canal" and asked me if I wanted a script for valium for the day of the procedure??!?!?!? So, if you said yes I could see how you'd fall asleep in the chair.


Well, maybe I didn't quite fall asleep but it was unexpectedly relaxing, shall we say....


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> At this stage in my life being in love with literature is the best kind of being in love. Who needs people when you have books.


Books can't read and respond to your posts!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> I hope I don't offend you, I do.....


I do not quite understand what you mean so I cannot get offended.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Books can't read and respond to your posts!


Very true. Though, I am not in love with my posts and their responses.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I do not quite understand what you mean so I cannot get offended.





> At this stage in my life being in love with literature is the best kind of being in love. Who needs people when you have books.


The second was your initial post, so I react that I do need people ans like book also.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> The second was your initial post, so I react that I do need people ans like book also.


Ah I understand now. I respect that, I think I just need to immerse myself in the book world for a while. I always come out better for it in the end.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My brother and his wife are coming over to visit today, so I'm going to make a Rhubarb pie (Swedish style).

I was exhausted when I woke up this morning after that gig last night, so I was too exhausted to mess with the radio channels. If I did change it, I would have run into Glazunov on the other classical radio station in my area.  Sorry, man... I've heard the piece upwards 20 times (like the majority of his music) so no harm done, I hope. Come visit when I'm making the pie instead!


----------



## Pugg

I just received a (bogus) e mail from a dentist in Arnhem (out off al places) .
I have 1o days to pay a bill € 1886.40 
_Please open the bill for specifications_ , I don't think so, do I look that stupid?
A dentist on the other side of The Netherlands? those people stop at noting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I just received a (bogus) e mail from a dentist in Arnhem (out off al places) .
> I have 1o days to pay a bill € 1886.40
> _Please open the bill for specifications_ , I don't think so, do I look that stupid?
> A dentist on the other side of The Netherlands? those people stop at noting.


Give it to *this lot* to deal with.


----------



## Guest

Another gift from my department. Who would want a tree or a garden when you could be memorialized on a bathroom door? 










(Since my first name is John, they felt compelled to name it after me! The plaque reads "The [my last name] John.")


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> I just received a (bogus) e mail from a dentist in Arnhem (out off al places) .
> I have 1o days to pay a bill € 1886.40
> _Please open the bill for specifications_ , I don't think so, do I look that stupid?
> A dentist on the other side of The Netherlands? those people stop at noting.


There must be fads in the underworld. I've been getting similar emails declaring I owe for bills, legal judgements, bank fees, by all sorts of imaginative entities that have been dunning me. They have been taking the place of frantic attempts to get me to accept $millions of dollars to facilitate money transfers from unstable African countries. I picture a depressing room, the only light a bare bulb and whatever sunlight comes through the one dirty window, a seedy character with a two day growth of whiskers, wearing an un-ironed shirt with stains on the front and a filthy collar, seated in front of a laptop with a cup of lukewarm coffee to the side. Poor guy. When it inevitably happens, I hope prison isn't too hard on him.


----------



## Guest

As if it weren't hard enough saying goodbye to my wonderful seniors today, they had to go and do this:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> As if it weren't hard enough saying goodbye to my wonderful seniors today, they had to go and do this:


A mouse in the house? :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

The past few days I have been mulling over the question if I could only ever listen to one song of my choice for the rest of my life it would be this one. 





Now I know some of you will think "Sarah that is incredibly fangirlie, or there are so many other more wonderful works out there." But hey, this is who I am. This song is one of the most breathtakingly beautiful and wonderfully haunting melodies I have ever had the privilege of hearing. I tend to gravitate to the more subdued and melancholy pieces and this one is just fantastic. Short I know, but still beautiful. Because even though it starts out on a sad note it ends on a happier sounding one. 
Is it odd to say that the music just gets me (as in understands me)?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kontrapunctus said:


> As if it weren't hard enough saying goodbye to my wonderful seniors today, they had to go and do this:


Dead Poets' Society?


----------



## Guest

Yes! After their grueling exam, we watched it.


----------



## Guest

I said goodbye to my last students ever today. I can't claim to have maintained my composure 100%...

Now I'm filled with an odd sense of relief as well as having a huge hole in my heart. The kind words the seniors wrote on a retirement card as well as their and the other students' remarks in my yearbook really made me wonder if I made the right decision. I think so as far as my sanity goes, but time will tell if I will ultimately regret my decision to retire.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I just found out the performance schedule at the school I'm going to in August, CCM. They have some pretty good music lined up! But more importantly, one of the DANCE concerts...

https://www.facebook.com/events/1784291135135857/

TALK ABOUT A SIGN THAT I'M GOING TO THE RIGHT SCHOOL, NO???????????????   

Do you _believe _me yet?


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am seriously considering moving to the UK in the somewhat near future though I am very nervous and slightly scared about it. It is a big move and a life changing one after all. Any advice from my more worldly and experienced friends here?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Why do you want to move here? Not for the weather, I hope.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Why do you want to move here? Not for the weather, I hope.


I actually like the sound of yalls weather. I hate ours. Anything on the dreary and cooler side is the place for me. The sun and heat and I have a hate hate relationship. I am dying already over here and it is not even summer yet! 
As for why I would like to move there, I love the country. Have always been fascinated with it. It would be a refreshing experience of sorts for myself. There are other reasons of course, those are a few that are at the forefront though.

I do not think it is wrong to say that opportunity is one of those reasons.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Well, good luck if you do.

Have you spent any time here before?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> Well, good luck if you do.
> 
> Have you spent any time here before?


I have not. I will be there for a semester or two for school though. I am really looking forward to it. I am hoping it may help with my fear of leaving my comfort zone problem.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I have not. *I will be there for a semester or two for school though.* I am really looking forward to it. I am hoping it may help with my fear of leaving my comfort zone problem.


That sounds like a good way to have a taste of life here, especially if you are given some assistance in finding suitable accommodation.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Dr Johnson said:


> That sounds like a good way to have a taste of life here, especially if you are given some assistance in finding suitable accommodation.


With this I will most likely be living on campus.


----------



## Guest

Not much...just thought I'd share a picture of my cats, Lucy and Ethel, recovering after a hard day of doing nothing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not much...just thought I'd share a picture of my cats, Lucy and Ethel, recovering after a hard day of doing nothing.


Which of the two is this little chicklet?


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is "my" ferret Fezziwig; I am privileged to be his loyal and obedient servant!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not much...just thought I'd share a picture of my cats, Lucy and Ethel, recovering after a hard day of doing nothing.


That's what one called a lazy Saturday afternoon.:lol:


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Which of the two is this little chicklet?


That's Ethel--the day we adopted her and Lucy from a shelter. She's about 8 weeks old in that picture. They recently (May 30th) turned two years old. (Ethel is the one on the right and curled up in the previous picture.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> That's Ethel--the day we adopted her and Lucy from a shelter. She's about 8 weeks old in that picture. They recently (May 30th) turned two years old. (Ethel is the one on the right and curled up in the previous picture.)


Would you mind if I shared a few more of your cat photos on here? They are wonderful! Also, what subject(s) did you teach?


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Would you mind if I shared a few more of your cat photos on here? They are wonderful! Also, what subject(s) did you teach?


Go ahead. I was a high school English teacher.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I am seriously considering moving to the UK in the somewhat near future though I am very nervous and slightly scared about it. It is a big move and a life changing one after all. Any advice from my more worldly and experienced friends here?


Any ideas whereabouts? I'd be interested to know how perceptions of the UK differ when visitors stay in such diverse places as central London, or a suburb of Manchester, or a city such as Winchester, or out in the sticks of Cumbria or Norfolk.


----------



## SarahNorthman

MacLeod said:


> Any ideas whereabouts? I'd be interested to know how perceptions of the UK differ when visitors stay in such diverse places as central London, or a suburb of Manchester, or a city such as Winchester, or out in the sticks of Cumbria or Norfolk.


I actually prefer the more diverse places so London is right up my alley. It is odd, for all of my introverted ways I do love to meet people from all walks of life. It is fascinating and very different from the area of the world I live in now. It is half the appeal.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> I actually prefer the more diverse places so London is right up my alley. It is odd, for all of my introverted ways I do love to meet people from all walks of life. It is fascinating and very different from the area of the world I live in now. It is half the appeal.


I'm guessing that you may take the odd trip to e.g. Chawton or Lacock Abbey.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm guessing that you may take the odd trip to e.g. Chawton or Lacock Abbey.


And definitely Highclere Castle!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> And definitely Highclere Castle!


I was too lazy to look up where Downton was filmed.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I was too lazy to look up where Downton was filmed.


I was too lazy to do a link.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I was too lazy to do a link.


Sorted. .


----------



## SarahNorthman

Of all the questions! Of course!


----------



## Taggart

MacLeod said:


> Any ideas whereabouts? I'd be interested to know how perceptions of the UK differ when visitors stay in such diverse places as central London, or a suburb of Manchester, or a city such as Winchester, or out in the sticks of Cumbria or Norfolk.


Norfolk isn't out in the sticks. The Queen has a house there and so does Prince William. It is merely pleasantly quiet. Norwich is a fine city with an excellent cultural life.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Taggart said:


> Norfolk isn't out in the sticks. The Queen has a house there and so does Prince William. It is merely pleasantly quiet. Norwich is a fine city with an excellent cultural life.


While I do love the country I prefer to live in the city and have the country as a place to escape to. It makes me take it for granted less.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Norfolk isn't out in the sticks. The Queen has a house there and so does Prince William. It is merely pleasantly quiet. Norwich is a fine city with an excellent cultural life.


I can see how I was ambiguous. There are parts of Norfolk that are more rural than others...as is the case with Cumbria. I didn't mean to imply that either of these fine counties were, in their entirety, "out in the sticks". Having said that, I don't figure the Queen's connections to a place in determining the extent of its civility or urbanity!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Norfolk isn't out in the sticks. The Queen has a house there and so does Prince William. It is merely pleasantly quiet. Norwich is a fine city with an excellent cultural life.


I take it to mean "rural", which seems like a reasonable description of most of Norfolk and Cumbria.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> I take it to mean "rural", which seems like a reasonable description of most of Norfolk and Cumbria.


It's not just 'rural', though, is it - there are connotations of not being connected with civilisation, of being a bumpkin or *******. 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living in the sticks

But we are, of course, very cultured* in the fine city, the seaside towns, the broadland villages and the rural communities that make up the magnificent county of Norfolk! 

_(But possibly a little sensitive to slights - the chattering classes tend to sneer at us with their putdown 'normal for Norfolk'...)_


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> It's not just 'rural', though, is it - there are connotations of not being connected with civilisation, of being a bumpkin or *******.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living in the sticks
> 
> But we are, of course, very cultured* in the fine city, the seaside towns, the broadland villages and the rural communities that make up the magnificent county of Norfolk!
> 
> _(But possibly a little sensitive to slights - the chattering classes tend to sneer at us with their putdown 'normal for Norfolk'...)_






























To me it all has something Dutch about it!


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> To me it all has something Dutch about it!


You are right - we have an affinity! 
I believe we are closer to Holland than to London - and the old pier (now replaced) at Gorleston was built by a Dutchman in the sixteenth century and remained effective and in use till the mid twentieth century. We have houses with Dutch gables, and I do know some Dutch people who have made their home in Norfolk or Suffolk. Very welcome they are too.

PS Correction - Taggart tells me that the Old Dutch Pier was begun a century later, in 1650. Still impressive! :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

SarahNorthman said:


> I am seriously considering moving to the UK in the somewhat near future though I am very nervous and slightly scared about it. It is a big move and a life changing one after all. Any advice from my more worldly and experienced friends here?


I don't know- it could be fine for a short break, and at least it's close to the Continent - but I do suspect that, if you come to England, you may find yourself disabused of your Anglophilia rather quickly. The built environment is 95% hideous, it's full of yobbos and rents everywhere are eye watering. If I were an American looking to visit a part of Europe where everyone speaks English, I think I would prefer Germany or the Netherlands! :devil:


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> It's not just 'rural', though, is it - there are connotations of not being connected with civilisation, of being a bumpkin or *******.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living in the sticks
> 
> But we are, of course, very cultured* in the fine city, the seaside towns, the broadland villages and the rural communities that make up the magnificent county of Norfolk!
> 
> _(But possibly a little sensitive to slights - the chattering classes tend to sneer at us with their putdown 'normal for Norfolk'...)_


Both my parents are from Norfolk (Gorleston and Thetford) but I don't take the 'normal for Norfolk' jibes personally, because I was born in Essex. It's lucky nobody ever makes rude remarks about women from there!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> It's not just 'rural', though, is it - there are connotations of not being connected with civilisation, of being a bumpkin or *******.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living in the sticks
> 
> But we are, of course, very cultured* in the fine city, the seaside towns, the broadland villages and the rural communities that make up the magnificent county of Norfolk!
> 
> _(But possibly a little sensitive to slights - the chattering classes tend to sneer at us with their putdown 'normal for Norfolk'...)_


Well, there's other online definitions that simply allude to rural, without the pejorative, but maybe it's in the eye of the beholder. I lived and worked in Norfolk and nearly moved to Norwich so I do like it over there. Just an occasional hill wouldn't go amiss. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Well, there's other online definitions that simply allude to rural, without the pejorative, but maybe it's in the eye of the beholder. I lived and worked in Norfolk and nearly moved to Norwich so I do like it over there. Just an occasional hill wouldn't go amiss. :lol:


Well, okay then ... forgiven! 
But except around the marshes or broads, Norfolk does have the odd roll - it isn't dead flat here, by any means - for that you have to go to Holland in Lincolnshire. My mother lived in Spalding for 12 years, and there are just ***** and dead flat fields of tulips and daffodils. A bunch of trees in the middle of a field becomes intensely interesting.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> You are right - we have an affinity!
> I believe we are closer to Holland than to London - and the old pier (now replaced) at Gorleston was built by a Dutchman in the sixteenth century and remained effective and in use till the mid twentieth century. We have houses with Dutch gables, and I do know some Dutch people who have made their home in Norfolk or Suffolk. Very welcome they are too.












The pier was designed by the Dutch engineer Joas Johnson starting in 1650 to secure the harbour mouth. 'The Old Dutch Pier' was replaced by the current concrete structure in 1962 which resulted in Gorleston losing part of its beach. Not to mention the old Dutch Chapel near Yarmouth Library used as a house of Morning Prayer by the Dutch Congregation.










The Dutch settled in 1568 until 1681 and had their own church in South Quay. This was a massive period of prosperity with the Dutch claiming exemption from some taxes.

The presence of the Dutch in Yarmouth was not entirely unwelcome for it was reported in 1632 that: "Yarmouth alone employeth forty brewers for their service."


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Well, okay then ... forgiven!
> But except around the marshes or broads, Norfolk does have the odd roll - it isn't dead flat here, by any means - for that you have to go to Holland in Lincolnshire. My mother lived in Spalding for 12 years, and there are just ***** and dead flat fields of tulips and daffodils. A bunch of trees in the middle of a field becomes intensely interesting.


I remember being told by a Norwich resident told that Norwich, like Rome, was built on seven hills. She appeared to be sober...


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> I remember being told by a Norwich resident told that Norwich, like Rome, was built on seven hills. She appeared to be sober...


Perhaps she was confusing Norwich with Sheffield- I'm not sure why anyone would do that, though you never know what subconscious word association games people might be playing! Reminds me of a conversation I had with my Dad:

Dad: Where's that region called, where your house is?
Me: Franche-Comté.
Dad: Never heard of it. Where's the nearest city?
Me: Besançon.
Dad: Nope...
Me: It's quite near Dijon as well.
Dad: Aha! Where the mustard comes from! [He muses] I suppose it must be a bit like Norwich...


----------



## Dr Johnson

"Very flat, Norfolk."

_Noel Coward, Private Lives._


----------



## TxllxT

Taggart said:


> The pier was designed by the Dutch engineer Joas Johnson starting in 1650 to secure the harbour mouth. 'The Old Dutch Pier' was replaced by the current concrete structure in 1962 which resulted in Gorleston losing part of its beach. Not to mention the old Dutch Chapel near Yarmouth Library used as a house of Morning Prayer by the Dutch Congregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dutch settled in 1568 until 1681 and had their own church in South Quay. This was a massive period of prosperity with the Dutch claiming exemption from some taxes.
> 
> The presence of the Dutch in Yarmouth was not entirely unwelcome for it was reported in 1632 that: "Yarmouth alone employeth forty brewers for their service."


Interesting bricks as well behind the blue circle. I wonder, whether the Dutch congregation in Yarmouth was very orthodox... The more orthodox, the more they like gin instead of beer


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I remember being told by a Norwich resident told that Norwich, like Rome, was built on seven hills. She appeared to be sober...


Having been to Norwich more than once I can confirm that it has a lot of hills.

Noel Coward's famous one liner certainly does not apply there.


----------



## Guest

You could almost confuse it with Cumbria.

View attachment 85661


----------



## Guest

As one of my retirement gifts, the English department made a special version of this "Breaking Bad" poster! (It's a little hard to read, but on the meth containers it states, "Macbeth Study Guides"--mine was notoriously punishing...)


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> The pier was designed by the Dutch engineer Joas Johnson starting in 1650 to secure the harbour mouth. 'The Old Dutch Pier' was replaced by the current concrete structure in 1962 which resulted in Gorleston losing part of its beach. Not to mention the old Dutch Chapel near Yarmouth Library used as a house of Morning Prayer by the Dutch Congregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dutch settled in 1568 until 1681 and had their own church in South Quay. This was a massive period of prosperity with the Dutch claiming exemption from some taxes.
> 
> The presence of the Dutch in Yarmouth was not entirely unwelcome for it was reported in 1632 that: "Yarmouth alone employeth forty brewers for their service."


We: the Dutch where all over the place, if only we kept out of some country's or swept things for better places .


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> It's not just 'rural', though, is it - there are connotations of not being connected with civilisation, of being a bumpkin or *******.


I _meant _it merely as 'remote' (from urban living) with no derogatory implication; I was unaware it carried one, though I see that Oxford Dictionaries puts me right.

However, I sense some special sensitivity to criticism of Norfolk, a 'rural' county that I selected at random from a dozen possible alternatives.

Inhabitants of my own county, Cumbria, are sensitive to the tiresome assumption that the only place of significance there is the Lake District, when it actually has a number of other highly valued communities, rural and urban, outside the National Park.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I feel like I have started a war of sorts.....


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> I feel like I have started a war of sorts.....


No, merely of words.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> I feel like I have started a war of sorts.....


I'm grateful, Sarah; I've lived in Norfolk for 20 years but at heart I'm a Northerner and hanker to go back to York. This little exchange has made me realise that I do feel rather fond of Norfolk and maybe I should appreciate living here a bit more - bloom where I'm planted.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> I'm grateful, Sarah; I've lived in Norfolk for 20 years but at heart I'm a Northerner and hanker to go back to York. This little exchange has made me realise that I do feel rather fond of Norfolk and maybe I should appreciate living here a bit more - bloom where I'm planted.


I am glad I could be of service to you!


----------



## senza sordino

I just spent a fabulous week-end playing chamber music. It wasn't coached, and we didn't perform. We played a lot of music for ourselves once and then played something else. It was a retreat of about 20 string players: violins, violas and cellos in four different venues (three houses and a community centre) outside of town. 

Friday evening we all got together and played string orchestra music. We played Corelli Concerto Grosso no 4, Grieg Holberg Suite, part of Tchaikovsky Serenade for strings, Britten Simple Symphony and the first movement of the Dvorak Serenade for Strings.

Saturday morning we broke up into four groups and played string quartets. My group played Mozart Eine Kleine Natchmusik, Beethoven Op 18 parts of No 5 and 6 and a couple of other pieces. 

Then we had lunch and rearranged our groups.

Saturday afternoon my string quartet played Schubert Death and the Maiden, Borodin String Quartet no 2 slow movement and some of LvB Op 18 no 1

Sunday morning there was a mix of players so we played two movements from Schubert's C major Quintet, Borodin Sextet and the first movement of Mendelssohn's Octet. 

It was so exciting to play this music, it was all new for me, sight reading all week-end. Some others had played most of the music before. There was no pressure, no performance anxiety, so no big deal if we stopped to regroup. Sometimes I got to a tricky passage I couldn't sight read and I would gloss over it and catch up a few bars later - the others did the same in places. We can all play at a similar level, some good players and some weaker but no beginners and no elite players at this retreat. 

It was so exciting to play the Holberg Suite, it's one of my all time favourite pieces. And to finish the week-end playing the Mendelssohn Octet in someone's living room - it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

senza sordino said:


> I just spent a fabulous week-end playing chamber music. It wasn't coached, and we didn't perform. We played a lot of music for ourselves once and then played something else. It was a retreat of about 20 string players: violins, violas and cellos in four different venues (three houses and a community centre) outside of town.


You are in the company of some fantastic people, sordino. I'm very happy you had that experience. To me, _that's_ what music is all about. It's about the people you do it with, not just practicing, rehearsing and performing.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm getting REALLY close to the end of my job search now, the company I'm working with are putting through three referrals today. I'm certain I'll be working and earning more money this/next week now!! Feeling really good about myself right now!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm getting REALLY close to the end of my job search now, the company I'm working with are putting through three referrals today. I'm certain I'll be working and earning more money this/next week now!! Feeling really good about myself right now!


All the congrats love!


----------



## Xenakiboy

SarahNorthman said:


> All the congrats love!


Many thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just found out that I have another interview on Friday!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


----------



## Xenakiboy

SarahNorthman said:


> It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


That is eerily like me! I know what you mean.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> That is eerily like me! I know what you mean.


Switch off your computer few hours before sleeping, not ones, daily, in no time you sleep like a angel. :tiphat:


----------



## dieter

SarahNorthman said:


> It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


Don't mean to sound intrusive but it sounds to me like you might want to talk to people close to you who might be able to help you. I've been where you are, it ain't a nice place to be. Please try to get some help, either from friends or a so-called professional.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Switch off your computer few hours before sleeping, not ones, daily, in no time you sleep like a angel. :tiphat:


Except, I'm not on my computer late at night haha :lol: 
But the rest is very accurate!

The ambition, trying to deal with so many things (outside this forum) that you loose motivation, really rough nights sometimes waking up and struggling to get back to sleep, which sometimes really negatively effects my creative life as a composer and painter. Too self-aware at times to enjoy life, 

I'm currently feeling happy, motivated and enjoying life at the moment though!  As stated on the last page! I'm so excited!! :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

SarahNorthman said:


> It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


I had problems with sleeping all last week.
It was a horrible week with lots to do and sleeping problems. This week have been better even if I woke up later than usual today. I hope I will fall asleep earlier tomorrow on Thursday I have a washing appointment and I hope I will not miss that one.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Xenakiboy said:


> Except, I'm not on my computer late at night haha :lol:
> But the rest is very accurate!
> 
> The ambition, trying to deal with so many things (outside this forum) that you loose motivation, really rough nights sometimes waking up and struggling to get back to sleep, which sometimes really negatively effects my creative life as a composer and painter. Too self-aware at times to enjoy life,
> 
> I'm currently feeling happy, motivated and enjoying life at the moment though!  As stated on the last page! I'm so excited!! :tiphat:


Gee, sounds like we are peas in a very bleak pod.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Except, I'm not on my computer late at night haha :lol:
> But the rest is very accurate!
> 
> The ambition, trying to deal with so many things (outside this forum) that you loose motivation, really rough nights sometimes waking up and struggling to get back to sleep, which sometimes really negatively effects my creative life as a composer and painter. Too self-aware at times to enjoy life,
> 
> I'm currently feeling happy, motivated and enjoying life at the moment though!  As stated on the last page! I'm so excited!! :tiphat:


You know what happens to your nose if you do lie


----------



## Jeff W

Everyone has been sick! Baby Sebastian had a slight respiratory infection and the both of us parents have been sick. Everyone is on the mend now but it has made it near impossible to do anything else...


----------



## Ingélou

Jeff W said:


> Everyone has been sick! Baby Sebastian had a slight respiratory infection and the both of us parents have been sick. Everyone is on the mend now but it has made it near impossible to do anything else...


Not nice! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Everyone has been sick! Baby Sebastian had a slight respiratory infection and the both of us parents have been sick. Everyone is on the mend now but it has made it near impossible to do anything else...


Fortunately, you don't have to tee it up in the US Open.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I had problems with sleeping all last week.
> It was a horrible week with lots to do and sleeping problems. This week have been better even if I woke up later than usual today. I hope I will fall asleep earlier tomorrow on *Thursday I have a washing appointment and I hope I will not miss that one.*


A washing appointment?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Going to a music festival today! I'm currently on train to the location, Bryn Mawr, PA outside Philadelphia. The festival is called Music House, the collegiate/professional division of the Philadelphia International Music Festival. It's run by people in the Philadelphia Orchestra. Basically a music school for 17 days, everything jam-packed. Looking forward to the Mock Audition program where I practice doing an actual audition for a job, and what I can do better. Gonna work my tail off for the next few weeks!

And I'm also not bringing laptop, so that will seriously diminish my use of this site. It's tedious to type here on the phone...


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


What you need is a pet raccoon...


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur said:


> What you need is a pet raccoon...


Do I even want to know the reason behind why a raccoon?


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Do I even want to know the reason behind why a raccoon?


Probably not not Sarah.


----------



## Belowpar

Jeff W said:


> Everyone has been sick! Baby Sebastian had a slight respiratory infection and the both of us parents have been sick. Everyone is on the mend now but it has made it near impossible to do anything else...


Isn't the worst thing about a Childs sickness the way they pass it on to you and then recover much, much faster than you can!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> You know what happens to your nose if you do lie


 huh?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> huh?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


>


I know pinocchio, but what is Pugg trying to tell me that I'm lying about?!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> I know pinocchio, but what is Pugg trying to tell me that I'm lying about?!


I don't know.

You'll have to ask Pugg.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Except, I'm not on my computer late at night haha :lol:


Might it be this that prompted the Pinocchio?


----------



## Xenakiboy

MacLeod said:


> Might it be this that prompted the Pinocchio?


If that is what Pugg thinks, I don't think he knows what time-zones are then...


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> If that is what Pugg thinks, I don't think he knows what time-zones are then...


Well you might tell us what the time zone applies on a stochastic cloud!


----------



## Xenakiboy

MacLeod said:


> Well you might tell us what the time zone applies on a stochastic cloud!


It's around 6:50pm where I am


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> Do I even want to know the reason behind why a raccoon?


Only a guess, but I believe because the raccoon is nocturnal and can keep you entertained while you are not sleeping. Either that, or the poster thinks everybody should have a raccoon. There are people like that. They mean well, but think a raccoon is the answer to everything. It is not.


----------



## SarahNorthman

znapschatz said:


> Only a guess, but I believe because the raccoon is nocturnal and can keep you entertained while you are not sleeping. Either that, or the poster thinks everybody should have a raccoon. There are people like that. They mean well, but think a raccoon is the answer to everything. It is not.


Knowing Morimur most likely the former.


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> Do I even want to know the reason behind why a raccoon?


I can't see why there'd be a reason _not_ to have a raccoon . . . specifically one that grins menacingly while tenting its fingers.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I ate a raccoon once.

As you were, everyone. It was a macaroon.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm in China right now and internet there is weird so I have much trouble connecting to many sites.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Suits him...


----------



## Xenakiboy

What happens in my life? 
Well, I just had the job interview and guess what???

*I got the job!!!!* _this is a very happy and thankful moment full of relief, as I've been trying hard for months!!!_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Xenakiboy said:


> What happens in my life?
> Well, I just had the job interview and guess what???
> 
> *I got the job!!!!* _this is a very happy and thankful moment full of relief, as I've been trying hard for months!!!_


Well done, Xenakiboy, and congratulations. I guess that's less time whiling away your life on TC from now on, then?


----------



## Xenakiboy

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well done, Xenakiboy, and congratulations. I guess that's less time whiling away your life on TC from now on, then?


Well, I'll still have plenty of time for TC, just not throughout the day as much. I start next Wednesday and I'm the happiest I've been in ages. The work has payed off!

_p.s. Nobody here would have any clue how many hours a week I've been doing this for, this year. It started to get to my head a bit, to be honest._


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Congratulations to Xenakiboy! I heard that finding a job these days is often challenging. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Congratulations to Xenakiboy! I heard that finding a job these days is often challenging.


It is! When you have to stand out from 80 _(it can be like that)_other people! Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

I've continually been feeling 'off.' A picture recently taken of me with a group of old choir classmates(it was my old choir conductor's last concert as a community college professor, so alumni came, like myself) confirms this for me, because I look strange... I'm just not with it a lot of the time. Like I'm more autistic than usual or something.

I'm hoping to finally get my driver's license next week. I hope that will open up some worthy possibilities that could help me move on from this depressing old nonsense.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Lately I have been internally wrecked due to irrational anxiety. I'm even starting to believe in malevolent ghosts and extremely unlikely conspiracy theories.


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Lately I have been internally wrecked due to irrational anxiety. I'm even starting to believe in malevolent ghosts and extremely unlikely conspiracy theories.


Take a walk; exercise; take deep breaths & exhale. Get a reference from your family doctor to a good counselor / psychologist.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> What happens in my life?
> Well, I just had the job interview and guess what???
> 
> *I got the job!!!!* _this is a very happy and thankful moment full of relief, as I've been trying hard for months!!!_


Not many jobs on that cloud then.

Well done!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> What happens in my life?
> Well, I just had the job interview and guess what???
> 
> *I got the job!!!!* _this is a very happy and thankful moment full of relief, as I've been trying hard for months!!!_


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So now that you are earning the big bucks when are you taking us out to dinner?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Lately I have been internally wrecked due to irrational anxiety. I'm even starting to believe in malevolent ghosts and extremely unlikely conspiracy theories.


I agree w Morimur's advice, but in the meantime did the heat trigger it? Are you eating reasonably well and getting enough sleep? Figure out the trigger(s) and focus on them until you go to doctor's or ER. I am very sorry to hear you are feeling this way. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Clavichorder: Have you lost interest in everything?
I'm on my damn phone but I see you take your drivers test next week. Maybe you should try and explore a whole new area of interest. If your feeling off you are unlikely to be seeing a photo of yourself wo a bias. If u want an objective opinion e-mail the photo to me--I will be honest w you. I've been spending too much time here on TC so I turned off all notifications and PM but u can e-mail me; I always have time for a friend. As u can see from all the other posts on here feel low is affecting lots of people right now.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> It is currently about 4 in the morning and I cannot sleep. Lately I have been feeling off mentally, emotionally, and physically and I have no clue what could be causing it. I am not even quite sure how to put it into words. I feel like I get these ideas in my head that just set me up for failure or sadness and I cannot shake them. I feel stagnated and while I hate the feeling I am lacking in all motivation. I am an incredibly ambitious person and yet the no motivation thing is killer for it. To put it plainly I am in one heck of a rut. When I am this way I usually retreat to my own little fantasy world, and I have, but I am self aware enough to recognize that this is not always a good thing.


'Very sorry to read that so many people are low right now... I'm reading posts latest to earliest--so last is not least. I read that you like to bake. What about baking for the folks in a nearby "nursing home"/hospital/ or just go and tell them you would like to go and read or chat w the people. Sometimes focusing on someone else is enough to get you out of your head for a bit. My e-mail box is aways open for friends, Friend,


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> 'Very sorry to read that so many people are low right now... I'm reading posts latest to earliest--so last is not least. I read that you like to bake. What about baking for the folks in a nearby "nursing home"/hospital/ or just go and tell them you would like to go and read or chat w the people. Sometimes focusing on someone else is enough to get you out of your head for a bit. My e-mail box is aways open for friends, Friend,


Nice gesture Josefina :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So today at lunch I was sitting with some string players when the topic of repertoire came up. A violinist was telling the group that he brought the Glazunov VC to work on with a teacher here at this festival.  So naturally, I said "ayyyyyy!" and then the hard part was explaining why lol. But I just said I loved Russian music in general, so I talked more about Russian violin music, recommending the Arensky VC as well as Tchaikovsky's Souvenir d'lieu cher. And I was taken seriously! Very nice company. 

Ayyyyyyy twas good day! I think I might ask that guy to play for me later LOL cuz I really wanna hear it...


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Not many jobs on that cloud then.
> 
> Well done!!!


Thanks Dogen! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Thanks Dogen! :tiphat:


Has the new job something to do with music?


----------



## clavichorder

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Lately I have been internally wrecked due to irrational anxiety. I'm even starting to believe in malevolent ghosts and extremely unlikely conspiracy theories.


If you look a LONG ways back in this thread, I hinted(without putting it so concisely or being explicit) as much for myself back in 2012 or 2011. Fear of malevolent spirits(conspiracy theories likewise) is a very unpleasant thing, and obsessive/compulsive curiosity can take you in directions dangerous for your emotional well being with that. First off, just think that ideas probably drove you to search for these things in the first place. Get back to them, and then...My best thought is similar to Morimur's regarding exercise...

But it gets more basic than that. I've lately developed a notion that I become out of tune with my senses and the present moment, and in numerous physical places and doing different activities. My post directly above yours is referring to a mild 'down' in my constant up and down battle to move more towards fascilitating broader sensory perception and more rich and efficient 'processing.' Musical perception and performance, having fun in general, recreation, quality of life, dating, curiosity, mental/emotional health, numerous things, are at stake!

Maybe you already have come by a crystallized piece of knowledge similar to this and it strikes you as uninspired and useless, but it's the best I can think to express as to a solution to such things. Each day at some point and to some appreciable degree, I am relatively more 'in tune with my senses' and up to a tolerable level of awareness and engagement. The other times I am not, I was linking with my computer use or just general lack of organization or rigid habit. But, I could even be more present and aware as I am typing this. Except that is not why I remained on the computer till this hour in the first place...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Has the new job something to do with music?


Not as of yet, that's next year! 

This job is just to earn some cash, when it comes down to it. But it's been a long journey to finally achieving this, so it's still very important to me


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> 'Very sorry to read that so many people are low right now... I'm reading posts latest to earliest--so last is not least. I read that you like to bake. What about baking for the folks in a nearby "nursing home"/hospital/ or just go and tell them you would like to go and read or chat w the people. Sometimes focusing on someone else is enough to get you out of your head for a bit. My e-mail box is aways open for friends, Friend,


That is a good suggestion, and thank you! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Not as of yet, that's next year!
> 
> This job is just to earn some cash, when it comes down to it. But it's been a long journey to finally achieving this, so it's still very important to me


Good luck on your first day later.:tiphat:
( as we are in different time zones )


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Nice gesture Josefina :tiphat:


ugg: I got more out of it than they did--AMAZING stories, laughter and lots of hugs.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Good luck on your first day later.:tiphat:
> ( as we are in different time zones )


Thank you! First day is always the most important to an employer!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Thank you! First day is always the most important to an employer!


Goon night sleep and you be fine


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'd like to share a mostly positive update on my life. My sister and brother-in-law (and their two Weimaraners) came home from a 10-day vacation yesterday which gives me a whole lot more sleep and free time!!!

Being the longest day of the year I took a relatively long drive West to a lovely state forrest: lots of fun curvy roads with beautiful scenery. Besides the fun of the drive and the music, I was checking out a large lake/reservoir. I am considering going kayaking this summer. Then drove home with the gorgeous full moon shining through the front windshield.

Two weeks ago Thursday I had that root canal that some of you might remember. I had to go to an Endodontist for the procedure. The dentist and his assistant were fabulous. My mouth was completely numbed so I didn't feel much of anything. They also had a very simply-named device that they put in the opposite side of my mouth, just to keep my mouth open comfortably. I didn't feel any pain even after all the carbocaine wore off. So this morning I went to my regular dentist to have the crown put on--so I thought  OMG! It took them 2 hours to make an "impression" for the permanent crown and put a temporary closure back on the tooth. They didn't have that wonderful little tool to hold the mouth open comfortably, and the saga goes on and on. I have to go back AGAIN Wednesday to have the permanent crown put in place. I wish the endodontist could have done the entire procedure. But the day ended well anyway. Thanks for listening.


----------



## znapschatz

Not my usual cheerful self at the moment. My wife was taken by ambulance to the hospital yesterday with an as yet undiagnosed cardio/vascular issue. When I visited last evening she was surrounded by a team of medical personnel who seemed cheerful enough, but I later found they were deeply concerned about an episode of extremely low blood pressure, but the matter was resolved just before they had to "code" her. Today she was much better, but still faces a battery of tests and will be there overnight again. I spent the morning canceling some weekend plans for an out of state trip to a family wedding and notifying friends and relatives about the situation. I'll see her again later and hope she has improved some more. 
Regrets for the downer, but that's my world at this time.


----------



## SarahNorthman

znapschatz said:


> Not my usual cheerful self at the moment. My wife was taken by ambulance to the hospital yesterday with an as yet undiagnosed cardio/vascular issue. When I visited last evening she was surrounded by a team of medical personnel who seemed cheerful enough, but I later found they were deeply concerned about an episode of extremely low blood pressure, but the matter was resolved just before they had to "code" her. Today she was much better, but still faces a battery of tests and will be there overnight again. I spent the morning canceling some weekend plans for an out of state trip to a family wedding and notifying friends and relatives about the situation. I'll see her again later and hope she has improved some more.
> Regrets for the downer, but that's my world at this time.


I am so sorry! I hope she is feeling much better soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## JosefinaHW

:znapschatz: 'very sorry to hear the news about your wife. What can we do for her? Is she allowed to have a table or reader in there? Do you think she would enjoy it if we at least bring wedding flowers and scenery to her via a series of links to botanical gardens and images of bouquets and arrangements? What about a kindle link to some art books? Let us know.

And, what can we do for you? Would you like us to send you some links to online art/architecture? Online crosswords? Links to those videos that show a country aerially? Let us know.


----------



## JosefinaHW

For :znapschatz:, his wife, and everyone who would like a fun escape:

*Fun, Amazing and Beautiful Catalogs:*

1. Hammacher and Schlemmer: If you haven't heard of this one, you just have to check it out at least once:

http://www.hammacher.com/?promo=header

2. Grandin' Road: Even if you don't celebrate all or any holidays, look through all their seasonal decorations--wonderfully creative:

http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/christmas-decor#w=*&af=cat2:seasonal_christmasdecor cat1:seasonal

3. White Flower Farm: A wonderful selection of spring-blooming plants/bulbs

http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/specialty-flower-bulbs

4. FancyFlours: Fascinating accessories for baking, food decorating, and table decorations! Even if you don't bake or decorate, the creativity of this stuff is wonderful.

www.fancyflours.com

5. GarrettWade: interesting and difficult to find "tools"--there is something for everyone in this one--this is not a Craftsman catalog!

http://www.garrettwade.com/all-other-categories/left-field/show/all.html

Enjoy!


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> I am so sorry! I hope she is feeling much better soon! Keep us updated!





JosefinaHW said:


> :znapschatz: 'very sorry to hear the news about your wife. What can we do for her? Is she allowed to have a table or reader in there? Do you think she would enjoy it if we at least bring wedding flowers and scenery to her via a series of links to botanical gardens and images of bouquets and arrangements? What about a kindle link to some art books? Let us know.
> 
> And, what can we do for you? Would you like us to send you some links to online art/architecture? Online crosswords? Links to those videos that show a country aerially? Let us know.


Thanks to all for your kindness and concern. She went through some tests today and will undergo another tomorrow, but was feeling much better today. Odds are she can come home tomorrow, cross fingers.

Josefina, I appreciate your offer, but the lady is a low tech sort of person who uses electronics only when absolutely necessary. That means she answers email and is on Facebook, but that's about it. She is even dubious about cel phones. Our entertainment during this episode has been to watch the quiz show Jeopardy on TV together, trying to beat the contestants to the answers. Depends on the categories, of course. The rest of the time she tries to get some sleep, despite hospital routines that don't seem conducive. As for me, I have my hands full with a number of projects that soak up anything like spare time. TalkClassical, however, has become a necessary indulgence.

Again, I am grateful for all concerned.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just got back from my first day (4 hours), I'm so exhausted already but I'm more awake than usual! 

I don't know if it's ironic or not but in my lunch break, I checked my phone to see that I have another job interview... :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Went to lovely concert this evening. Philadelphia Orchestra! Everything was perfect.

Except for when I opened the program with almost dread... merited dread...









Mhm...

*Takes deep breaths to calm down*

I'm just never going to live this down. For the rest of my life, every time, I will never be ok with this. I will always be upset. God take this thorn from my flesh! D:


----------



## clavichorder

I have a small positive update to share as well. At the age of 24 with two lessons (yesterday and today), and 8 inconsistent years of occasional driving practice, I finally just took the test and passed. I will pick up my license tomorrow. On the surface it doesn't feel significant, but I expect a world of possibilities will now be open and I am in just the place to start taking advantage of them.

On Sunday, I also went to the first Spanish meet I'd been to in 2 months. It was difficult, but now I'm back on that wagon and I felt so much better immediately after it, like some of my compulsive thinking loosened up considerably. Also I still had enough knowledge of vocab and grammar, and though a sort of automatic knowledge was less, I had a different perspective.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> I have a small positive update to share as well. At the age of 24, with two lessons and 8 inconsistent years of occasional driving practice, I finally just took the test and passed. I will pick up my license tomorrow. On the surface it doesn't feel significant, but I expect a world of possibilities will now be open and I am in just the place to start taking advantage of them.
> 
> On Sunday, I also went to the first Spanish meet I'd been to in 2 months. It was difficult, but now I'm back on that wagon and I felt so much better immediately after it, like some of my compulsive thinking loosened up considerably. Also I still had enough knowledge of vocab and grammar, and though a sort of automatic knowledge was less, I had a different perspective.


Two things going alright at once , that huge. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

clavichorder said:


> I have a small positive update to share as well. At the age of 24, with two lessons and 8 inconsistent years of occasional driving practice, I finally just took the test and passed. I will pick up my license tomorrow. On the surface it doesn't feel significant, but I expect a world of possibilities will now be open and I am in just the place to start taking advantage of them.
> 
> On Sunday, I also went to the first Spanish meet I'd been to in 2 months. It was difficult, but now I'm back on that wagon and I felt so much better immediately after it, like some of my compulsive thinking loosened up considerably. Also I still had enough knowledge of vocab and grammar, and though a sort of automatic knowledge was less, I had a different perspective.


I feel happy for you man! 
It can take a lot of work sometimes to get yourself out of hard times but getting out is good and can be great therapy! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Went to lovely concert this evening. Philadelphia Orchestra! Everything was perfect.
> 
> Except for when I opened the program with almost dread... merited dread...
> 
> View attachment 85972
> 
> 
> Mhm...
> 
> *Takes deep breaths to calm down*
> 
> I'm just never going to live this down. For the rest of my life, every time, I will never be ok with this. I will always be upset. God take this thorn from my flesh! D:


:Huilunsoittaja: How long are you going to be in Philadelphia?


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I have a small positive update to share as well. At the age of 24 with two lessons (yesterday and today), and 8 inconsistent years of occasional driving practice, I finally just took the test and passed. I will pick up my license tomorrow. On the surface it doesn't feel significant, but I expect a world of possibilities will now be open and I am in just the place to start taking advantage of them.
> 
> On Sunday, I also went to the first Spanish meet I'd been to in 2 months. It was difficult, but now I'm back on that wagon and I felt so much better immediately after it, like some of my compulsive thinking loosened up considerably. Also I still had enough knowledge of vocab and grammar, and though a sort of automatic knowledge was less, I had a different perspective.


Congratulations!!! It's great that you took the test close to the age of 25: if you can't afford a vehicle yet, you soon will be able to rent one for some day-two day trips. All the Best!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> :Huilunsoittaja: How long are you going to be in Philadelphia?


I'm technically outside at Bryn Mawr, but I'm here until July 1. Been here 1 week at the Festival already and it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Morimur

Britain no longer part of EU. Historic times we're living in. I've always had a soft spot for our British brothers and I hope this event only serves to strengthen them. God Bless Britain.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Britain no longer part of EU. Historic times we're living in. I've always had a soft spot for our British brothers and I hope this event only serves to strengthen them. God Bless Britain.


They going to need it


----------



## Op.123

I'm pretty pleased about the refferendum result. I am confident Britain will pull through.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

No, we haven't left yet. The process will take a little more than 2 years. But you, or EU, may mourn for us. No flowers, please, we're British.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> No, we haven't left yet. The process will take a little more than 2 years. But you, or EU, may mourn for us. No flowers, please, we're British.


I think I'll move to Scotland: in the EU (eventually), no tory government and a copious supply of Buckfast!


----------



## Guest

For interested non Brits, and concerned Brits alike, you can do worse than do as I'm doing and read articles by John Harris. It seems almost uniquely he talks to real people all around the UK and reports it intelligently.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/commentisfree/2016/jun/24/divided-britain-brexit-money-class-inequality-westminster


----------



## TxllxT

TurnaboutVox said:


> No, we haven't left yet. The process will take a little more than 2 years. But you, or EU, may mourn for us. *No flowers, please*, we're British.


That was one of the concerns on the Dutch side in yesterday's news: how about our flower sales in the UK?


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> For interested non Brits, and concerned Brits alike, you can do worse than do as I'm doing and read articles by John Harris. It seems almost uniquely he talks to real people all around the UK and reports it intelligently.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/commentisfree/2016/jun/24/divided-britain-brexit-money-class-inequality-westminster


Interesting that the wartime writings of Orwell he quotes come from a book I was reading chez Wood around the time the referendum date was announced. It seemed very prescient and topical then, though I may have laughed at Orwell's assertion that the English are gentle!

John Harris' closing words:

_And for those of us who woke to the most awful news imaginable, they imply a question we should probably have been asking long before this happened: how do we even begin to put England - and Wales - the right way up? _

We don't. We wait and pray that some sort of deal can be struck which preserves some of our rights, then we vote with our feet and move somewhere else: sadly, that's the only kind of vote that will make any difference from now on.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> I think I'll move to Scotland: in the EU (eventually), no tory government and a copious supply of Buckfast!


The first time we went to Scotland, the kids had a brilliant time building a snowman in the back garden. It was the 1st of May.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> The first time we went to Scotland, the kids had a brilliant time building a snowman in the back garden. It was the 1st of May.


I don't wish to freeze to death in some northern tundra, but it's preferable to living amongst nasty little bigots.


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> I don't wish to freeze to death in some northern tundra, but it's preferable to living amongst nasty little bigots.


It sounds harsh, alas the truth hurts.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

dogen said:


> I don't wish to freeze to death in some northern tundra, but it's preferable to living amongst nasty little bigots.


With the imminence of global warming, soon enough it won't be possible to freeze to death _anywhere_. It's getting *****!ng hot, y'all!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Figleaf said:


> We don't. We wait and pray that some sort of deal can be struck which preserves some of our rights, then we vote with our feet and move somewhere else: sadly, that's the only kind of vote that will make any difference from now on.


We need an alternative to xenophobia and a culture of blame-the-victims. The opposition parties need to be reclaimed, or abandoned for a viable new vehicle (as in several European countries) in order to develop and articulate a coherent alternative which addresses ordinary people's needs and aspirations. The fruits of neo-liberalism - poverty and gross inequality - are clear for all to see now.


----------



## TxllxT

I think the outcome of the British referendum (about fifty-fifty) reflects what most Europeans feel about the EU and its bureaucratic mullings. So half my brain says: go on & reform while the other half says: better stop it, because the EU will resemble the late USSR more & more until it collapses under its own dead weight. But instead of acknowledging this 50% for - 50% against balance, people and journalists are talking the talk of half a brain...


----------



## Guest

Priti Patel apparently believes employees have too many rights and this needs addressing to free up business. I wasn't aware our slave economy needed further tweaking. Godwin's Law etc.


----------



## mmsbls

A reminder: The main forum is not for political posts. You are welcome to start threads in the groups area to discuss political issues, but please do not place purely political posts here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Performed Ibert Flute Concerto 3rd movement last night, the audience loved it and had me walk on stage for second bow. The pianist was awful, but that's cuz the piano accompaniment is kinda awful to read, and he only had 9 days with it. I got video recording of it, but I'll see if I put it on YouTube or not.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well yall. I went on a baking frenzy yesterday. Here is the result.


----------



## Guest

I received this email today. Really? In this age with all the warnings about Nigerian emails they still send them?

MONEY GRAM OFFICE
203.IKEJA OGBA
PLAZA EXPRESS
WAY.LAGOS -NIGERIA

GOOD MORNING

WE HAVE SENT YOU MANY E-MAIL AND NO RESPONSE ,FOLLOW UP THE
INSTRUCTION GIVEN BELOW BECAUSE AFTER OUR MEETING HELD WITH THE
FBI,UNITED NATION, BOARD DIRECTORS OF MONEY GRAM AND FEDERAL MINISTRY
OF FINANCE, THEY FINALIZE THAT YOU HAVE ONLY 48HOURS GIVEN TO RECEIVE
YOUR FIRST PAYMENT OF $5,000 USD FROM THE TOTAL FUNDS WHICH IS (4.5M)
SINCE YOU ARE FINDING IT DIFFICULT TO MAKE THIS PAYMENT, WE HAVE
DECIDED THAT YOU ARE TO GO AHEAD AND PAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE FOR THE
FEES SINCE YOU ARE NOT ABLE TO COME UP WITH THE REQUIRED SUM..

OUR GOVERNMENT HAVE WARN YOU TO STOP FURTHER COMMUNICATION/DEALING
WITH ANY BANKS THAT HAVE NO WEBSITE DUE TO FRAUD GOING ON WORLDWIDE.
ANY BANKS THAT IS CONTACTING YOU WITHOUT WEBSITE IS FAKE.PLEASE VIEW
OUR WEBSITE NOW : [unsafe link removed]

THEREFORE GO STRAIGHT NOW AND PAY ANY AMOUNT YOU HAVE AT HAND FOR THE
FEES TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR PAYMENT THAT IS PLACE ON HOLD BY THE
MANAGEMENT AND BE INFORMED THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM
OF YOUR FEES UPON CASHING UP OF YOUR FIRST 5,000:00 USD, ALSO I AM
USING THIS MEDIUM TO INFORM YOU THAT FAILURE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM NO
OPTION BUT TO CANCEL YOUR TRANSFER OR WE POSTPONED THE TRANSFER TILL
NEST YEAR.

HERE IS THE INFORMATION OF YOUR FIRST PAYMENT BUT IT IS PLACE ON HOLD
BY THE MANAGEMENT AND YOU CAN NOT BE ABLE TO PICK UP UNTIL YOU SEND
THE DEMAND WHICH IS ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE, JUST TO PROVE HOW
SERIOUS YOU ARE; [unsafe link removed]

SENDER FIRST NAME….WILLEM
SENDER LAST NAME.....VAN DEN BERG
TEST QUESTION…IN GOD
TEST ANSWER…..WE TRUST
AMOUNT ………..$5,000 USD
MTCN…………40964408 (Available for pick up by receiver)

FOR YOUR INFORMATION DO NOT EXPECT THE RELEASING OF YOUR PAYMENT
WITHOUT SENDING THE MONEY REQUIRED AND REMEMBER THAT YOU ARE GIVEN
ONLY 48 HOURS TO COMPLY OR YOUR TRANSFER WILL BE CANCEL IMMEDIATELY
SINCE YOU ARE TOLD TO SEND ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN ORDER TO
HELP YOU.BELOW IS OUR ACCOUNT OFFICER NAME WHICH YOU WILL USE TO SEND
WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT IMMEDIATELY.

1.RECEIVER NAME:……OKAFOR LEE
2.COUNTRY:…………. NIGERIA
3.CITY :…………… LAGOS .
4.TEST QUESTION:…..NOW
5.TEST ANSWER:……TODAY
6.AMOUNT ………..ANY
MTCN…………

SEND US THE MTCN NUMBER IMMEDIATELY YOU SEND THE MONEY AND IMMEDIATELY
WE CONFIRM THE TRANSFER FEE WE WILL RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT $5000
TODAY AND NOT TOMORROW

REGARDS DR.MRS ROSE FROM THE HEAD OFFICE OF
MONEY GRAM NIGERIA REPUBLIC FOR YOUR PAYMENT

BEST REGARDS,
DR.MRS GIFT BROWN
[unsafe link removed]


----------



## cwarchc

Just back from our annual hols up to Scotland
A bit more advantageous this time?
The Outer Hebrides.
It took us 3 days and a 2 hour ferry to get there
We spent an amazing time in the southern islands; Berneray, North Uist, Benbecula, South Uist and little Eriksay.
I can only say: we will be back
Amazing places
One of the worlds, hidden, secrets
Please don't let everybody know
They are "special"


----------



## cwarchc

These are the type of sign posts
Makes me believe that there is "hope" for mankind yet?


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this email today. Really? In this age with all the warnings about Nigerian emails they still send them?
> 
> MONEY GRAM OFFICE
> 203.IKEJA OGBA
> PLAZA EXPRESS
> WAY.LAGOS -NIGERIA
> 
> GOOD MORNING
> 
> WE HAVE SENT YOU MANY E-MAIL AND NO RESPONSE ,FOLLOW UP THE
> INSTRUCTION GIVEN BELOW BECAUSE AFTER OUR MEETING HELD WITH THE
> FBI,UNITED NATION, BOARD DIRECTORS OF MONEY GRAM AND FEDERAL MINISTRY
> OF FINANCE, THEY FINALIZE THAT YOU HAVE ONLY 48HOURS GIVEN TO RECEIVE
> YOUR FIRST PAYMENT OF $5,000 USD FROM THE TOTAL FUNDS WHICH IS (4.5M)
> SINCE YOU ARE FINDING IT DIFFICULT TO MAKE THIS PAYMENT, WE HAVE
> DECIDED THAT YOU ARE TO GO AHEAD AND PAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE FOR THE
> FEES SINCE YOU ARE NOT ABLE TO COME UP WITH THE REQUIRED SUM..
> 
> OUR GOVERNMENT HAVE WARN YOU TO STOP FURTHER COMMUNICATION/DEALING
> WITH ANY BANKS THAT HAVE NO WEBSITE DUE TO FRAUD GOING ON WORLDWIDE.
> ANY BANKS THAT IS CONTACTING YOU WITHOUT WEBSITE IS FAKE.PLEASE VIEW
> OUR WEBSITE NOW : [unsafe link removed]
> 
> THEREFORE GO STRAIGHT NOW AND PAY ANY AMOUNT YOU HAVE AT HAND FOR THE
> FEES TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR PAYMENT THAT IS PLACE ON HOLD BY THE
> MANAGEMENT AND BE INFORMED THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM
> OF YOUR FEES UPON CASHING UP OF YOUR FIRST 5,000:00 USD, ALSO I AM
> USING THIS MEDIUM TO INFORM YOU THAT FAILURE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM NO
> OPTION BUT TO CANCEL YOUR TRANSFER OR WE POSTPONED THE TRANSFER TILL
> NEST YEAR.
> 
> HERE IS THE INFORMATION OF YOUR FIRST PAYMENT BUT IT IS PLACE ON HOLD
> BY THE MANAGEMENT AND YOU CAN NOT BE ABLE TO PICK UP UNTIL YOU SEND
> THE DEMAND WHICH IS ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE, JUST TO PROVE HOW
> SERIOUS YOU ARE; [unsafe link removed]
> 
> SENDER FIRST NAME….WILLEM
> SENDER LAST NAME.....VAN DEN BERG
> TEST QUESTION…IN GOD
> TEST ANSWER…..WE TRUST
> AMOUNT ………..$5,000 USD
> MTCN…………40964408 (Available for pick up by receiver)
> 
> FOR YOUR INFORMATION DO NOT EXPECT THE RELEASING OF YOUR PAYMENT
> WITHOUT SENDING THE MONEY REQUIRED AND REMEMBER THAT YOU ARE GIVEN
> ONLY 48 HOURS TO COMPLY OR YOUR TRANSFER WILL BE CANCEL IMMEDIATELY
> SINCE YOU ARE TOLD TO SEND ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN ORDER TO
> HELP YOU.BELOW IS OUR ACCOUNT OFFICER NAME WHICH YOU WILL USE TO SEND
> WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> 1.RECEIVER NAME:……OKAFOR LEE
> 2.COUNTRY:…………. NIGERIA
> 3.CITY :…………… LAGOS .
> 4.TEST QUESTION:…..NOW
> 5.TEST ANSWER:……TODAY
> 6.AMOUNT ………..ANY
> MTCN…………
> 
> SEND US THE MTCN NUMBER IMMEDIATELY YOU SEND THE MONEY AND IMMEDIATELY
> WE CONFIRM THE TRANSFER FEE WE WILL RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT $5000
> TODAY AND NOT TOMORROW
> 
> REGARDS DR.MRS ROSE FROM THE HEAD OFFICE OF
> MONEY GRAM NIGERIA REPUBLIC FOR YOUR PAYMENT
> 
> BEST REGARDS,
> DR.MRS GIFT BROWN
> [unsafe link removed]


I don't know, Kontrapunctus, this sounds pretty legit to me. Better do as 'Gift Brown' says!


----------



## Guest

I suppose I could send $1 and find out!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I dare you to send 5 cents to them, see how much they will be grateful.


----------



## Guest

No thanks, I don't want my account drained!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this email today. Really? In this age with all the warnings about Nigerian emails they still send them?
> 
> MONEY GRAM OFFICE
> 203.IKEJA OGBA
> PLAZA EXPRESS
> WAY.LAGOS -NIGERIA
> 
> GOOD MORNING
> 
> WE HAVE SENT YOU MANY E-MAIL AND NO RESPONSE ,FOLLOW UP THE
> INSTRUCTION GIVEN BELOW BECAUSE AFTER OUR MEETING HELD WITH THE
> FBI,UNITED NATION, BOARD DIRECTORS OF MONEY GRAM AND FEDERAL MINISTRY
> OF FINANCE, THEY FINALIZE THAT YOU HAVE ONLY 48HOURS GIVEN TO RECEIVE
> YOUR FIRST PAYMENT OF $5,000 USD FROM THE TOTAL FUNDS WHICH IS (4.5M)
> SINCE YOU ARE FINDING IT DIFFICULT TO MAKE THIS PAYMENT, WE HAVE
> DECIDED THAT YOU ARE TO GO AHEAD AND PAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE FOR THE
> FEES SINCE YOU ARE NOT ABLE TO COME UP WITH THE REQUIRED SUM..
> 
> OUR GOVERNMENT HAVE WARN YOU TO STOP FURTHER COMMUNICATION/DEALING
> WITH ANY BANKS THAT HAVE NO WEBSITE DUE TO FRAUD GOING ON WORLDWIDE.
> ANY BANKS THAT IS CONTACTING YOU WITHOUT WEBSITE IS FAKE.PLEASE VIEW
> OUR WEBSITE NOW : [unsafe link removed]
> 
> THEREFORE GO STRAIGHT NOW AND PAY ANY AMOUNT YOU HAVE AT HAND FOR THE
> FEES TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR PAYMENT THAT IS PLACE ON HOLD BY THE
> MANAGEMENT AND BE INFORMED THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM
> OF YOUR FEES UPON CASHING UP OF YOUR FIRST 5,000:00 USD, ALSO I AM
> USING THIS MEDIUM TO INFORM YOU THAT FAILURE TO PAY THE BALANCE SUM NO
> OPTION BUT TO CANCEL YOUR TRANSFER OR WE POSTPONED THE TRANSFER TILL
> NEST YEAR.
> 
> HERE IS THE INFORMATION OF YOUR FIRST PAYMENT BUT IT IS PLACE ON HOLD
> BY THE MANAGEMENT AND YOU CAN NOT BE ABLE TO PICK UP UNTIL YOU SEND
> THE DEMAND WHICH IS ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE, JUST TO PROVE HOW
> SERIOUS YOU ARE; [unsafe link removed]
> 
> SENDER FIRST NAME….WILLEM
> SENDER LAST NAME.....VAN DEN BERG
> TEST QUESTION…IN GOD
> TEST ANSWER…..WE TRUST
> AMOUNT ………..$5,000 USD
> MTCN…………40964408 (Available for pick up by receiver)
> 
> FOR YOUR INFORMATION DO NOT EXPECT THE RELEASING OF YOUR PAYMENT
> WITHOUT SENDING THE MONEY REQUIRED AND REMEMBER THAT YOU ARE GIVEN
> ONLY 48 HOURS TO COMPLY OR YOUR TRANSFER WILL BE CANCEL IMMEDIATELY
> SINCE YOU ARE TOLD TO SEND ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY YOU HAVE IN ORDER TO
> HELP YOU.BELOW IS OUR ACCOUNT OFFICER NAME WHICH YOU WILL USE TO SEND
> WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO ENABLE US RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> 1.RECEIVER NAME:……OKAFOR LEE
> 2.COUNTRY:…………. NIGERIA
> 3.CITY :…………… LAGOS .
> 4.TEST QUESTION:…..NOW
> 5.TEST ANSWER:……TODAY
> 6.AMOUNT ………..ANY
> MTCN…………
> 
> SEND US THE MTCN NUMBER IMMEDIATELY YOU SEND THE MONEY AND IMMEDIATELY
> WE CONFIRM THE TRANSFER FEE WE WILL RELEASE YOUR FIRST PAYMENT $5000
> TODAY AND NOT TOMORROW
> 
> REGARDS DR.MRS ROSE FROM THE HEAD OFFICE OF
> MONEY GRAM NIGERIA REPUBLIC FOR YOUR PAYMENT
> 
> BEST REGARDS,
> DR.MRS GIFT BROWN
> [unsafe link removed]


This are crooks and even more stupid.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I guess they figure they only need one idiot to fall for it.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, I guess they figure they only need one idiot to fall for it.


In my country they call people in English, on be halve of Microsoft.
As if........:devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Kept my word(though it was in grave danger of being broken for very small reasons at several points) and went to the Spanish meet again this Sunday night. It is a very good thing that I did, and I stayed longer than last time. But I felt much less confident this time around. At least with two times, there is a pattern beginning to build and regain momentum.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> In my country they call people in English, on be halve of Microsoft.
> As if........:devil:


They do that in the US, too, except they say they are from "Windows"! Do they not realize that Windows is a product name, not a company? If you fall for their scheme (that you have a security issue), they have you click on a link that locks your computer. They will send you an unlock code for $1000!


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> They do that in the US, too, except they say they are from "Windows"! Do they not realize that Windows is a product name, not a company? If you fall for their scheme (that you have a security issue), they have you click on a link that locks your computer. They will send you an unlock code for $1000!


We have this scam in the UK too - where they also say they're from 'Windows'. It's been going for years, so it must somehow be worth their while. The callers sound as if they're Indian, though they always give British-style forenames. I once replied outright that it was a scam and asked the caller how she could do it - I got a fine torrent of moral indignation before she put the phone down. I suppose it's possible that their operatives don't know the full story...


----------



## omega

Pugg said:


> In my country they call people in English, on be halve of Microsoft.
> As if........:devil:


And they have an awkward Indian accent... and they can't uderstand what I answer!


----------



## Guest

I had quite a bit of fun with the last "Windows" tech who called me. I pretended to go along with them, following directions, hitting random keys, and when I got to the point where I would have had the deadly link on screen, the tech asked me if it stated whatever it was supposed to be, and I said, "That's odd. It says 'This is a ****ing scam--you should hang up immediately'"! He just hung up. I had a lot of fun wasting at least 5 minutes of his time, plus mine, of course!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today was first round of concerto competition, so I played Ibert again. Went well! Heard the guy with the Glazunov VC practicing also earlier. ^_^ but I know he's not competing with that.

I'm also reaching a serious moral dilemma in my life right now... Makes me feel sick to my stomach... 

Not again... >_<


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> And they have an awkward Indian accent... and they can't uderstand what I answer!


Spot on, the first thing my Nan said, he spoke like a foreigner.


----------



## SarahNorthman

A big part of me wants to feel like a princess these days. As childish as it is, I have never had that opportunity. No judging me people!


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> A big part of me wants to feel like a princess these days. As childish as it is, I have never had that opportunity. No judging me people!


As someone who grew up with three brothers, I know just how you feel!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> A big part of me wants to feel like a princess these days. As childish as it is, I have never had that opportunity. No judging me people!


Dreams can come true, someday someone calling you princess .


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> I don't wish to freeze to death in some northern tundra, but it's preferable to living amongst nasty little bigots.


There are fair number up here too.


----------



## Wood

Morimur said:


> With the imminence of global warming, soon enough it won't be possible to freeze to death _anywhere_. It's getting *****!ng hot, y'all!


Indeed. I live in the coldest part of the UK and it has barely snowed in the last five winters. It is very strange.

Dogen, be aware that winters up here last from October to April. May to September is the interim period,


----------



## Wood

cwarchc:


> These are the type of sign posts
> Makes me believe that there is "hope" for mankind yet?


I love the causeways in the Western Isles, and also how each of the islands have such different characters to each other.

Due to the price structure of the ferries, 'island hopping' is better than visiting individual islands. On a good day the blue sea and white sand can't be beaten even in the Med.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> cwarchc:
> 
> I love the causeways in the Western Isles, and also how each of the islands have such different characters to each other.
> 
> Due to the price structure of the ferries, 'island hopping' is better than visiting individual islands. On a good day the blue sea and white sand can't be beaten even in the Med.


^ Is that the bend where your motorbike and sidecar parted company? Must have been those jaywalking otters...


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> A big part of me wants to feel like a princess these days. As childish as it is, I have never had that opportunity. No judging me people!


You go, Girl!










http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Monique...ements%3D&eItemId=prod188950139&cmCat=product


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My daughter (occasionally jocularly referred to on TC as "Voxette") recently qualified as an "Early Years" teacher and has just obtained her first professional job in London. She has confessed to eavesdropping occasionally on my posts on TC, so congratulations, daughter dear!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> My daughter (occasionally jocularly referred to on TC as "Voxette") recently qualified as an "Early Years" teacher and has just obtained her first professional job in London. She has confessed to eavesdropping occasionally on my posts on TC, so congratulations, daughter dear!


She might find such eavesdropping enlightening!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> She might find such eavesdropping enlightening!


It's OK, she's told me that she can't be bothered to register and log in, so she has limited access...


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> It's OK, she's told me that she can't be bothered to register and log in, so she has limited access...


Phew, we can relax then. She won't know about, er, you know, "stuff"...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Now THIS is my kind of place! Do they have some species of marmots there too?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> As someone who grew up with three brothers, I know just how you feel!


Ah you and I are in somewhat of the same boat. I have four brothers.



Pugg said:


> Dreams can come true, someday someone calling you princess .


One can hope.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Originally Posted by *Pugg* 
_Dreams can come true, someday someone calling you princess .

If you really want to go down this road then go for the max: Emperatriz_


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> As someone who grew up with three brothers, I know just how you feel!





JosefinaHW said:


> You go, Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Monique...ements%3D&eItemId=prod188950139&cmCat=product


Well thank you! And I love this picture!


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Sarah: It really is a magnificent image! The Thyssen-Bornemisza Art Museum in Madrid (a jewel itself) held an exhibition _Vogue: Like a Painting_. A large number of famous painters, photographers, textile artists and historians, make-up and hair stylists were invited to "recreate" famous paintings, fabulous dresses, and various images from Vogue magazines from around the world. The image here is a reinterpretation of a painting that permanently resides at the Thyssen. St. Calista by Francisco de Zurbaran.










http://www.museothyssen.org/en/thyssen/home (Link the museum's home page)


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> :Sarah: It really is a magnificent image! The Thyssen-Bornemisza Art Museum in Madrid (a jewel itself) held an exhibition _Vogue: Like a Painting_. A large number of famous painters, photographers, textile artists and historians, make-up and hair stylists were invited to "recreate" famous paintings, fabulous dresses, and various images from Vogue magazines from around the world. The image here is a reinterpretation of a painting that permanently resides at the Thyssen. St. Calista by Francisco de Zurbaran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.museothyssen.org/en/thyssen/home (Link the museum's home page)


What a fantastic exhibition that would have been to be a part of! I will definitely check this site out! That is an incredible reinterpretation! I am in awe of some peoples talents.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> What a fantastic exhibition that would have been to be a part of! I will definitely check this site out! That is an incredible reinterpretation! I am in awe of some peoples talents.


I was looking at the picture after you made this post--it's the wrong painting by Zurbaran. The photo is a recreation of St. Isabel of Portugal that resides in the Prado. (What the heck, we get to look at two beautiful paintings!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The orchestra concert at the festival tonight, I play principal flute in Brahms 2. Last night I played in a finals round for the festival's concerto competition which went well! Results to come in a few days. Whatever happens, I have no regrets.

It's starting to kick in... the realization that it will soon be time to say good bye to the new friends I made here... One in particular I don't know what to do about...  I'm crying like crazy right now.

Now I have to reapply my makeup on all over again. Deep breaths...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The orchestra concert at the festival tonight, I play principal flute in Brahms 2. Last night I played in a finals round for the festival's concerto competition which went well! Results to come in a few days. Whatever happens, I have no regrets.
> 
> It's starting to kick in... the realization that it will soon be time to say good bye to the new friends I made here... One in particular I don't know what to do about...  I'm crying like crazy right now.
> 
> Now I have to reapply my makeup on all over again. Deep breaths...


I think the fact that your playing in an orchestra is amazing!! I'm really happy for you there!  :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got alternate Grand Prize! That means I won my collegiate division and then was nominated for the grand prize. A young violin prodigy got it, that's fine with me.  I've yet to hear more about it, if I get any other reward than just the title. We'll find out!


----------



## clavichorder

That's awesome and huge, Huilu! I wish I had trained to be a level fit an orchestra now. This distinction should hopefully serve to move you onto even higher level orchestras.


----------



## clavichorder

I miss Spain, and I miss my European and international friends from there, and the cool local people I met and knew to varying degrees. I even miss those three insular Brit students, who I'd probably smile and warmly greet, if randomly encountered. The good news is that apart from getting rear ended 3 days ago unexpectedly at 20 MPH(I'm okay and it wasn't my fault, though car needs lots of work), the license and freedom to keep driving is continually proving a great new door that opened. 

Some other good things: I exercise like a maniac simply out of desire to burn off and channel better energy both mental, physical, and emotional. And am slowly filtering out lots of bad habits. For example, I shoot baskets in my backyard daily. I walk my dog and take night time strolls. Run, bike, juggle with a hacky-sack. I even have played a pick-up game of basketball with random people(first game in probably 10 years, was pretty scary and I barely held my own) and plan to do it again soon. I still bike lots of places, and find myself on the trails of some park or another once a week on average for a few hours at a time. I also played piano at an open mic yesterday and it was an unusual performance since I don't perform much these days, but it was more spirited that I can ever remember playing in front of people, and I had a lot of nervous energy that I did not shy away from thanks to the low key setting. Exercise, shoot baskets, piano, listen to music, drive...these are some activities that seem to compliment each other in alternation. I hope to slowly integrate reading and journalling into this. 

Spanish group coming up again on Sunday. I hope to do some preparation, but showing up and staying a few hours at minimum will be at least something. Also, this tea house where I had developed a sense of community for the last two years, tragically closed recently after maybe 25 years or more of business. But there was a big event to celebrate it. That was the day I was rear ended, actually driving to it! But when I got that straightened out, I finally made it and it was a great event. Closest thing to a community, that I've personally come by without the aid of family, proximity to where I live, or schools. 

I have a yearning to visit the midwest, where much of my family is and where I spent some of the best years of my childhood. To visit and drive, and talk with my relatives. I hope to do that for the entire month of August. Now that that is reasonably laid out, there is more freedom to figure out something a bit more useful and consistent to do for July. The thought of helping out at some farm or booking my time with volunteer trail work seems good. There also may be paying seasonal work. We are just starting to get real here...


----------



## Vaneyes

Continue to enjoy, clavichorder. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JosefinaHW said:


> Now THIS is my kind of place! Do they have some species of marmots there too?


Reminded some of a wild Ranier crossing sign in Seattle. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I got alternate Grand Prize! That means I won my collegiate division and then was nominated for the grand prize. A young violin prodigy got it, that's fine with me.  I've yet to hear more about it, if I get any other reward than just the title. We'll find out!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm dedicating the following performance by Emmanuel Pahud to you:


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I walk my dog and take night time strolls...


Share some photos of your pooch in the _Companion Animals Thread,_ please. http://www.talkclassical.com/44076-companion-animals-non-human.html


----------



## SarahNorthman

"Life sucks and then you die" is true, but sometimes it takes to long for the latter. #frustrated #scaredanddepressed


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> "Life sucks and then you die" is true, but sometimes it takes to long for the latter. #frustrated #scaredanddepressed


Only if you let it happens.


----------



## Jeff W

Someone turns two months old today!

Also, please pardon my absence. My laptop decided to shuffle of its mortal coil on me leaving me without a real suitable way of connecting to the internet besides my iPhone... To paraphrase Monty Python on the status of my old laptop:



> It's passed on! This laptop is no more! It has ceased to be! It's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! It's a stiff! Bereft of life, it rests in peace! It's off the twig! It's kicked the bucket, it's shuffled off it's mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!! THIS IS AN EX-LAPTOP!!


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 86206
> 
> 
> Someone turns two months old today!
> 
> Also, please pardon my absence. My laptop decided to shuffle of its mortal coil on me leaving me without a real suitable way of connecting to the internet besides my iPhone... To paraphrase Monty Python on the status of my old laptop:


Adorable Jeff, no pardon needed, take your time! :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> "Life sucks and then you die" is true, but sometimes it takes to long for the latter. #frustrated #scaredanddepressed


What you need is a cuddly Bobcat for a pet. Make sure it's well domesticated, like this guy...


----------



## clavichorder

Looks way cuddlier than a badger.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Man, I can't believe it's over. I'm in Maryland again, at home. Yesterday I was climbing a tree...









And chamber concert a few hours later. Yep, drum set, flute, marimba, clarinet, bass. Jazzy...


----------



## Tristan

Been making a lot of progress on my second novel. (The first one is "finished", though it's never been edited or published or anything. I have shared it with a few people, though, and am awaiting some commentary from a friend of mine who's had some of her own poetry published). 

This second one is now up to 240 pages and 100,000 words. I never knew I could write this much. I'm quite excited to see where this goes


----------



## Guest

Wow--looks like I may be coming out of retirement! They really know how to make someone feel special, whoever they are...

*To Whom It May Concern,

After the review of your CV, we would like to inform you that we have opened a new 
vacancy that will be perfectly suitable for you, based on your skills and our requirements.

Key requirements & benefits:
- Dynamic environment in a big multinational company;
- Opportunity to work from home with flexible schedule;
- Monthly income from $3000 up $7,500 with bonuses.

To to review the details about this vacancy and contact our human resource manager, please visit our site.

Looking forward to hearing back from you.

Sincerely,
Human Resource Department*

The word "site" was an active link. I didn't click on it...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tristan said:


> Been making a lot of progress on my second novel. (The first one is "finished", though it's never been edited or published or anything. I have shared it with a few people, though, and am awaiting some commentary from a friend of mine who's had some of her own poetry published).
> 
> This second one is now up to 240 pages and 100,000 words. I never knew I could write this much. I'm quite excited to see where this goes


Nice! What's it about? What kinds of themes?


----------



## Morimur

Tristan said:


> Been making a lot of progress on my second novel. (The first one is "finished", though it's never been edited or published or anything. I have shared it with a few people, though, and am awaiting some commentary from a friend of mine who's had some of her own poetry published).
> 
> This second one is now up to 240 pages and 100,000 words. I never knew I could write this much. I'm quite excited to see where this goes


What's it about?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Going for another job interview today, for another job. I really hope I get it, I'll be making more money in a full-time position if I get accepted!


----------



## Tristan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nice! What's it about? What kinds of themes?





Morimur said:


> What's it about?


Well both of the novels I've written so far are mysteries/thrillers. The first one was about a missing persons' case in a small town.

The one I'm working on right now has a very complex plot, but essentially it's about two best friends, college-aged, who by pure chance (so they think) witness a murder and now find themselves the targets of a shadowy organization whose motives and purpose aren't clear. The story is intentionally "Kafkaesque", so there is a lot of frustration, paranoia, and confusion as the two friends confront this bizarre and confusing conspiracy they have now unwittingly become a part of.

I've enjoyed developing the relationship between the two friends, and how their friendship evolves over the course of the story. I've also enjoyed writing the "mystery" aspect of it, because, although the plot is deliberately complicated, every little clue, every little piece of information that I put in there is part of the overarching story and it will all pay off in the end 

The hardest part has been keeping the timeline straight. The whole novel only takes place in the course of a couple weeks and many chapters reveal events that occur simultaneously, just from different points of view. I've gotten to the point of putting time-stamps on the chapters and sub-chapters to make it easier to follow.


----------



## Morimur

Tristan said:


> Well both of the novels I've written so far are mysteries/thrillers. The first one was about a missing persons' case in a small town.
> 
> The one I'm working on right now has a very complex plot, but essentially it's about two best friends, college-aged, who by pure chance (so they think) witness a murder and now find themselves the targets of a shadowy organization whose motives and purpose aren't clear. The story is intentionally "Kafkaesque", so there is a lot of frustration, paranoia, and confusion as the two friends confront this bizarre and confusing conspiracy they have now unwittingly become a part of.
> 
> I've enjoyed developing the relationship between the two friends, and how their friendship evolves over the course of the story. I've also enjoyed writing the "mystery" aspect of it, because, although the plot is deliberately complicated, every little clue, every little piece of information that I put in there is part of the overarching story and it will all pay off in the end
> 
> The hardest part has been keeping the timeline straight. The whole novel only takes place in the course of a couple weeks and many chapters reveal events that occur simultaneously, just from different points of view. I've gotten to the point of putting time-stamps on the chapters and sub-chapters to make it easier to follow.


Is the head of this 'shadowy organization' an ill tempered raccoon from the east coast?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Morimur said:


> Is the head of this 'shadowy organization' an ill tempered raccoon from the east coast?


S/he's probably yawning! Everyone should have such clean teeth.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Morimur said:


> Is the head of this 'shadowy organization' an ill tempered raccoon from the east coast?


J.S. Bach - Well-Tempered Racoon


----------



## Rosie

Morimur said:


> Is the head of this 'shadowy organization' an ill tempered raccoon from the east coast?


That's cute! :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Man, I can't believe it's over. I'm in Maryland again, at home. Yesterday I was climbing a tree...
> 
> View attachment 86234
> 
> 
> And chamber concert a few hours later. Yep, drum set, flute, marimba, clarinet, bass. Jazzy...
> 
> View attachment 86235


You're a lucky one, already living out musical adventures. I haven't had my time within ensembles or orchestras yet, but my time will come! :tiphat:
As I've said, I'm happy for you!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Morimur, you seem to have a fascination with rabid animals.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Morimur, you seem to have a fascination with rabid animals.


Pet's and their owners


----------



## Morimur

SarahNorthman said:


> Morimur, you seem to have a fascination with rabid animals.


----------



## Rosie

I'm going to watch The Notebook at a friend of mines house later today, I'm worried I'm going to cry too much tho


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


>


And creepy pictures.:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> And creepy pictures.:lol:


Hear Hear Pugg!


----------



## Kivimees

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wow--looks like I may be coming out of retirement! They really know how to make someone feel special, whoever they are...
> 
> *To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> After the review of your CV, we would like to inform you that we have opened a new
> vacancy that will be perfectly suitable for you, based on your skills and our requirements.
> 
> Key requirements & benefits:
> - Dynamic environment in a big multinational company;
> - Opportunity to work from home with flexible schedule;
> - Monthly income from $3000 up $7,500 with bonuses.
> 
> To to review the details about this vacancy and contact our human resource manager, please visit our site.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing back from you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Human Resource Department*
> 
> The word "site" was an active link. I didn't click on it...


I'm offered dozens of editor positions for prestigious academic "journals" every month. :lol:


----------



## geralmar

Last night my wife and I went clothes shopping at the mall. After we left the store I had to lift my wife's walker down off the curb while juggling her overstuffed purse and the shopping bag. We were surprised when a young Arab couple-- the woman was wearing a hijab -- suddenly materialized and insisted on helping. The woman took the shopping bag from me while I lifted the walker. While driving home I told my wife I thought the couple were being overly solicitous, then shrugged it off. When we got home after an hour's drive, my wife emptied the bag then exclaimed panic-stricken that a dress was missing. She recounted the items while I checked the backseat of the car. My wife called the store, thinking the clerk may have made a mistake in bagging. The emp!oyee who answered the phone (the store was closed) said they would look for the dress in the morning.

This morning my wife spoke with the store manager by phone who said that she had reviewed the security tape and the dress was the last item placed in the bag and was on top when we left the store. We then remembered the strange incident with the Arab couple. We were advised to call the police.

While my wife was compiling information before phoning the police I noticed a stray garment lying near the shopping bag. When I picked it up and dropped it in the bag my wife's eyes widened: it was the missing dress. My wife swears she counted and examined every item in the bag when we got home and there was no dress. All I know is that helpful Arab couple really was just a helpful Arab couple.


----------



## Morimur

geralmar said:


> Last night my wife and I went clothes shopping at the mall. After we left the store I had to lift my wife's walker down off the curb while juggling her overstuffed purse and the shopping bag. We were surprised when a young Arab couple-- the woman was wearing a hijab -- suddenly materialized and insisted on helping. The woman took the shopping bag from me while I lifted the walker. While driving home I told my wife I thought the couple were being overly solicitous, then shrugged it off. When we got home after an hour's drive, my wife emptied the bag then exclaimed panic-stricken that a dress was missing. She recounted the items while I checked the backseat of the car. My wife called the store, thinking the clerk may have made a mistake in bagging. The emp!oyee who answered the phone (the store was closed) said they would look for the dress in the morning.
> 
> This morning my wife spoke with the store manager by phone who said that she had reviewed the security tape and the dress was the last item placed in the bag and was on top when we left the store. We then remembered the strange incident with the Arab couple. We were advised to call the police.
> 
> While my wife was compiling information before phoning the police I noticed a stray garment lying near the shopping bag. When I picked it up and dropped it in the bag my wife's eyes widened: it was the missing dress. My wife swears she counted and examined every item in the bag when we got home and there was no dress. All I know is that helpful Arab couple really was just a helpful Arab couple.


Yeah, dude - sometimes a duck is just a duck . . . cock-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> And creepy pictures.:lol:


----------



## Ingélou

geralmar said:


> Last night my wife and I went clothes shopping at the mall. After we left the store I had to lift my wife's walker down off the curb while juggling her overstuffed purse and the shopping bag. We were surprised when a young Arab couple-- the woman was wearing a hijab -- suddenly materialized and insisted on helping. The woman took the shopping bag from me while I lifted the walker. While driving home I told my wife I thought the couple were being overly solicitous, then shrugged it off. When we got home after an hour's drive, my wife emptied the bag then exclaimed panic-stricken that a dress was missing. She recounted the items while I checked the backseat of the car. My wife called the store, thinking the clerk may have made a mistake in bagging. The emp!oyee who answered the phone (the store was closed) said they would look for the dress in the morning.
> 
> This morning my wife spoke with the store manager by phone who said that she had reviewed the security tape and the dress was the last item placed in the bag and was on top when we left the store. We then remembered the strange incident with the Arab couple. We were advised to call the police.
> 
> While my wife was compiling information before phoning the police I noticed a stray garment lying near the shopping bag. When I picked it up and dropped it in the bag my wife's eyes widened: it was the missing dress. My wife swears she counted and examined every item in the bag when we got home and there was no dress. All I know is that helpful Arab couple really was just a helpful Arab couple.


She probably didn't 'see' the dress because it appeared in an uncharacteristic way. I have had this experience myself. My mother, who lived nearby, rang me some years ago to say that she had something in her eye and needed some eyewash. I knew we had a bottle in our house but when I checked the bathroom cabinet, I could see nothing. In the end, though it was evening, I took the car and drove to a late-night supermarket which had a pharmacy and bought some more. The next day, though, I saw that the bottle of eyewash had been on the shelf in the bathroom cabinet all the time - but it was turned sideways, and so my brain did not 'see' it.

Sorry you had to put up with all that worry & embarrassment. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Today was the first day of my third week at work.
Another day at work over, another sore back for me!  :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Today was the first day of my third week at work.
> Another day at work over, another sore back for me!  :lol:


Go and have a early nigh, helps believe me.:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Xenakiboy said:


> Today was the first day of my third week at work.
> Another day at work over, another sore back for me!  :lol:


Piano mover, uh?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For those wanting to hear, here is my Concerto Competition Finals Round performance from the festival I went to. This performance won me the title of alternate Grand Prize winner. 






On side, note, parents going on another week-long vacation without me, so that means home alone! Got some stuff lined up... will watch _A Love for 3 Oranges_ with English Subtitles, possibly go to movie theater to see _Finding Dory_, and will otherwise watch some other movies on the computer.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For those wanting to hear, here is my Concerto Competition Finals Round performance from the festival I went to. This performance won me the title of alternate Grand Prize winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lovely and fun performance: waves of cool breezes on this hot and humid night!
> 
> Big Hug! I hope you are extremely proud of yourself.
> 
> P.S. I look forward to watching your Glazunov tribute.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For those wanting to hear, here is my Concerto Competition Finals Round performance from the festival I went to. This performance won me the title of alternate Grand Prize winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On side, note, parents going on another week-long vacation without me, so that means home alone! Got some stuff lined up... will watch _A Love for 3 Oranges_ with English Subtitles, possibly go to movie theater to see _Finding Dory_, and will otherwise watch some other movies on the computer.


Well done, congratulations. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

I just noticed that a sock I'm wearing, one of my favorites, has a hole in it.


----------



## Guest

This book just got published, and it contains about 20 photos of legendary guitarist Ritchie Blackmore that I took at concerts in 1975 and 1976.










I love seeing them in print! Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> I just noticed that a sock I'm wearing, one of my favorites, has a hole in it.


Thanks for notifying the world, Blanc. Had you not done so, my evening would have surely been ruined.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Merciful Heavens!!! I keep jinxing myself!!! UGH!!!

I was totally asking for it. It was silent in the house, as I stopped listening to music on my computer. I'm home alone now. I decided to turn on public radio thinking, "Oh, I bet _he _could be on... no wait, really? It's almost 11PM, he doesn't come _that _late as far as I know... _nahhhhh_..."

*Facepalm*










I was totally asking for it. When am I going to learn NOT to test fate?? THANKS, Ghost Lover... *throws items in the kitchen and screams*


----------



## Rosie

Haha you guys are cool!!


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> Haha you guys are cool!!


Are we fishing for compliments?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rosie said:


> Haha you guys are cool!!


And you probably didn't understand a word of that rant I made, but you'll find out soon enough with some context clues *cough* my blog *cough* :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I just noticed that a sock I'm wearing, one of my favorites, has a hole in it.


Sometimes, out of left field, life just pulls the rug from under you. You'll never "get over it" but in time, the pain will ease a little and you will be able to live with it, to move on.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've made it into the top posters list for the last 7 days


----------



## Morimur

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've made it into the top posters list for the last 7 days


----------



## Guest

I got my appointment to see a neurologist today; 8th August. To see what the crack is with my unwelcome epileptic seizure that I had in April.


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> This book just got published, and it contains about 20 photos of legendary guitarist Ritchie Blackmore that I took at concerts in 1975 and 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing them in print! Here's one of my favorites:


Ataway! Get it out there! Photography is an art! Best of luck to you for widest distribution.


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Ataway! Get it out there! Photography is an art! Best of luck to you for widest distribution.


Thank you. I was not (and am not now) a pro--most of my pics were pure good luck! I just pointed the camera and pressed the button. It was a very nice Leica camera, though, which belonged to my dad. Sitting that close had its dangers, though: Rainbow was so loud that I was dizzy for about an hour after the show, and my ears didn't quit ringing for at least 5 days! On the upside, I got to meet Ritchie Blackmore, Cozy Powell, and Ronnie James Dio after the show.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I just noticed that a sock I'm wearing, one of my favorites, has a hole in it.





Morimur said:


> Thanks for notifying the world, Blanc. Had you not done so, my evening would have surely been ruined.


Well, darn it, your news has totally ruined my evening! Excuse me, this world is but a vale of tears...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I want to give a hug! Hugs to everybody!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Morimur said:


>


I see someone like Tim And Eric memes!


----------



## Morimur

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I want to give a hug! Hugs to everybody!


My attorney will be in touch.


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I want to give a hug! Hugs to everybody!


Virtual hug to you as well. :cheers:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Well this will be a very personal post so sorry if you don't want to read this 

Tomorrow is the last day of work for my third week at my current, temporary job, I have one more week of experience before being considered for full-time. I really enjoyed the first two weeks, things where going well. But at the end of last week, another employee started having a condescending attitude towards me. As a worker trying to put 100% into my job, I tried to brush it off. Today, that same person had an attitude towards me again, this time trying to tell me off for answering a question an employee asked me. Having someone (quite a few years older than me too) treating me like this is making me feel more and more miserable. I'm intending to talk to the manager tomorrow and if it's not sorted out, I'll be resigning (and getting a new job). The job was never intended to be a career, just a small term employment. I am going to university next year to study music (as expected), so I still need to finance myself. But work is making me quite depressed to be honest, when it made me excited and happy when I started 

Has anyone else had similar situations or any advice?
I know for sure that if it's not dealt with now it will get worse


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Xenakiboy said:


> Well this will be a very personal post so sorry if you don't want to read this
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of work for my third week at my current, temporary job, I have one more week of experience before being considered for full-time. I really enjoyed the first two weeks, things where going well. But at the end of last week, another employee started having a condescending attitude towards me. As a worker trying to put 100% into my job, I tried to brush it off. Today, that same person had an attitude towards me again, this time trying to tell me off for answering a question an employee asked me. Having someone (quite a few years older than me too) treating me like this is making me feel more and more miserable. I'm intending to talk to the manager tomorrow and if it's not sorted out, I'll be resigning (and getting a new job). *The job was never intended to be a career, just a small term employment. I am going to university next year to study music (as expected), so I still need to finance myself*. But work is making me quite depressed to be honest, when it made me excited and happy when I started
> 
> Has anyone else had similar situations or any advice?
> I know for sure that if it's not dealt with now it will get worse


The underlined is what you should concentrate on for now. You have a dream, you just need some money to finance that dream. Concentrate on your job, clench your teeth and think how you will be doing what you love soon, while that jerk of an employee will be forever stuck at his ungratifying job. And do not resign. Do not let the jerk feel like he has won a victory. Be the stronger man.

I have one person like that at my job too, except she is younger than I am.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> The underlined is what you should concentrate on for now. You have a dream, *you just need some money to finance that dream*. Concentrate on your job, clench your teeth and think how you will be doing what you love soon, while that jerk of an employee will be forever stuck at his ungratifying job. *And do not resign. Do not let the jerk feel like he has won a victory. Be the stronger man.*
> 
> I have one person like that at my job too, except she is younger than I am.


​


----------



## Badinerie

Kontrapunctus said:


> This book just got published, and it contains about 20 photos of legendary guitarist Ritchie Blackmore that I took at concerts in 1975 and 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing them in print! Here's one of my favorites:


I saw those tours great times!


----------



## Ingélou

Xenakiboy said:


> Well this will be a very personal post so sorry if you don't want to read this
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of work for my third week at my current, temporary job, I have one more week of experience before being considered for full-time. I really enjoyed the first two weeks, things where going well. But at the end of last week, another employee started having a condescending attitude towards me. As a worker trying to put 100% into my job, I tried to brush it off. Today, that same person had an attitude towards me again, this time trying to tell me off for answering a question an employee asked me. Having someone (quite a few years older than me too) treating me like this is making me feel more and more miserable. I'm intending to talk to the manager tomorrow and if it's not sorted out, I'll be resigning (and getting a new job). The job was never intended to be a career, just a small term employment. I am going to university next year to study music (as expected), so I still need to finance myself. But work is making me quite depressed to be honest, when it made me excited and happy when I started
> 
> Has anyone else had similar situations or any advice?
> I know for sure that if it's not dealt with now it will get worse





SiegendesLicht said:


> The underlined is what you should concentrate on for now. You have a dream, you just need some money to finance that dream. Concentrate on your job, clench your teeth and think how you will be doing what you love soon, while that jerk of an employee will be forever stuck at his ungratifying job. *And do not resign. Do not let the jerk feel like he has won a victory. Be the stronger man.*
> 
> I have one person like that at my job too, except she is younger than I am.


I've had that experience from time to time too, and it did make me feel miserable.

If you 'quite like' the job itself, I wouldn't let the condescending colleague put you off. Why hand the victory to him/her, as Siegendeslicht says.

When I was teaching in a school where the whole set-up made me unhappy or stressed, I'd generally hand in my notice. But if it was a problem with a head of department or other colleague, I'd hang in there. My preferred strategy is to be polite and helpful but a bit distant - don't give the person any cause to complain to the boss. Over time, I often either won them over or we at least established a working relationship.

I didn't find this easy to do when I was in my twenties, though - I felt everything so much that it was agony. I am still sensitive and easily hurt but now that I am in my third age, I can bear it or shrug it off much more easily.

Good luck whatever you choose to do. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Got the windows tinted on my car. Wow, that "limo black" really cuts out the sun! (Couldn't legally go that dark for the front passenger windows.)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Got the windows tinted on my car. Wow, that "limo black" really cuts out the sun! (Couldn't legally go that dark for the front passenger windows.)


Retirement is doing you well I see.:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Very Sleek!!! Please share some more photos of Lucy and Ethel. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Very Sleek!!! Please share some more photos of Lucy and Ethel.


Done! I'm so glad that you like them.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Well this will be a very personal post so sorry if you don't want to read this
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of work for my third week at my current, temporary job, I have one more week of experience before being considered for full-time. I really enjoyed the first two weeks, things where going well. But at the end of last week, another employee started having a condescending attitude towards me. As a worker trying to put 100% into my job, I tried to brush it off. Today, that same person had an attitude towards me again, this time trying to tell me off for answering a question an employee asked me. Having someone (quite a few years older than me too) treating me like this is making me feel more and more miserable. I'm intending to talk to the manager tomorrow and if it's not sorted out, I'll be resigning (and getting a new job). The job was never intended to be a career, just a small term employment. I am going to university next year to study music (as expected), so I still need to finance myself. But work is making me quite depressed to be honest, when it made me excited and happy when I started
> 
> Has anyone else had similar situations or any advice?
> I know for sure that if it's not dealt with now it will get worse


How did this go? Did you resign?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> How did this go? Did you resign?


I didn't. I told the manager and she spoke to the person, nothing out of the ordinary has happened since today. Hopefully the last week of the trial will go without any issues. I've already applied for a few jobs over the past few days, so I might be able to get a better and full-time job soon, if I don't get one with the current job! :tiphat:

Luckily, I don't have work for a few days so I can compose a bit of music!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I didn't. I told the manager and she spoke to the person, nothing out of the ordinary has happened since today. Hopefully the last week of the trial will go without any issues. I've already applied for a few jobs over the past few days, so I might be able to get a better and full-time job soon, if I don't get one with the current job! :tiphat:
> 
> Luckily, I don't have work for a few days so I can compose a bit of music!!!!!


Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## cwarchc

Xenakiboy said:


> Well this will be a very personal post so sorry if you don't want to read this
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of work for my third week at my current, temporary job, I have one more week of experience before being considered for full-time. I really enjoyed the first two weeks, things where going well. But at the end of last week, another employee started having a condescending attitude towards me. As a worker trying to put 100% into my job, I tried to brush it off. Today, that same person had an attitude towards me again, this time trying to tell me off for answering a question an employee asked me. Having someone (quite a few years older than me too) treating me like this is making me feel more and more miserable. I'm intending to talk to the manager tomorrow and if it's not sorted out, I'll be resigning (and getting a new job). The job was never intended to be a career, just a small term employment. I am going to university next year to study music (as expected), so I still need to finance myself. But work is making me quite depressed to be honest, when it made me excited and happy when I started
> 
> Has anyone else had similar situations or any advice?
> I know for sure that if it's not dealt with now it will get worse


How people treat other people is a direct reflection of how they feel about themselves


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you. I was not (and am not now) a pro--most of my pics were pure good luck! I just pointed the camera and pressed the button. It was a very nice Leica camera, though, which belonged to my dad. Sitting that close had its dangers, though: Rainbow was so loud that I was dizzy for about an hour after the show, and my ears didn't quit ringing for at least 5 days! On the upside, I got to meet Ritchie Blackmore, Cozy Powell, and Ronnie James Dio after the show.


Yeah, I did a fair amount of Rock concert photo shoots in olden times, and didn't have the good sense to wear ear protection. I do remember in particular a Blue Cheer concert that caused a ringing in my ears that lasted for several days. The accumulation of that and other loud noises over a period of decades, I believe, has resulted in a progressive loss of hearing lately. I hope it is not too late for you.

I always respected the Leica, but preferred Nikon  .


----------



## Guest

I have some tinnitus, but I don't notice any hearing loss per se. Blue Cheer, huh? They were legendary for being loud. I blame most of my ringing on Jimi Hendrix (possibly the loudest concert I ever attended) and Rainbow. No earplugs in those days, either. I also heard other loud bands such as Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Robin Trower, and Rush, among others, but the previous two took the cake for volume!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I am playing the part of Lord Capulet in the play Romeo and Juliet. Great part. Great fun. Production dates at end of August.


----------



## Pugg

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I am playing the part of Lord Capulet in the play Romeo and Juliet.  Great part. Great fun. Production dates at end of August.


A play or opera?


----------



## Morimur

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I am playing the part of Lord Capulet in the play Romeo and Juliet. Great part. Great fun. Production dates at end of August.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am confused in a way. I am so happy to be here in Florida and spending time with my best friend, though I feel somewhat useless. I completely understand that priorities for her are elsewhere, but it is a bit of a lonely feeling. I was not expecting to feel lonely. Any suggestions on how to make this feeling go away?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Morimur said:


>


Ah, Morimur, what would we do without you?


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I am confused in a way. I am so happy to be here in Florida and spending time with my best friend, though I feel somewhat useless. I completely understand that priorities for her are elsewhere, but it is a bit of a lonely feeling. I was not expecting to feel lonely. Any suggestions on how to make this feeling go away?


Do you have a car? If not can you rent a car? If not, is there a bus system wherever you are? If there isn't a bus system too far away, but too far for walking, find a cab company... Start searching for things of interest within a diameter of whatever means of transportation you can access..... keep me posted.


----------



## helenora

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I am playing the part of Lord Capulet in the play Romeo and Juliet. Great part. Great fun. Production dates at end of August.


amazing! you give me a bit of envy feeling! wish we could do it too....but alas, I know some people aren´t interested in acting whatever amateurish or professional.....simply no interest ....hehe, such is a world today at least in some places


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So I was curious about the possibility of a classical station in Cincinnati, and there happens to be a 24-hour one, very established too. They are based at the University of Cincinnati too, which is where I will be studying. Perhaps I can go and visit the station from time to time? Make friends? Maybe... volunteer???

And I was also curious what _kinds _of music they play there (wink wink), so I went to their playlist search engine:

http://www.wguc.org/pastplaylists.html

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA! I'm going to enjoy it in Cincinnati _very _much... watch me stalk those announcers... "_May I become acquainted with you?_" :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have some tinnitus, but I don't notice any hearing loss per se. Blue Cheer, huh? They were legendary for being loud.* I blame most of my ringing on Jimi Hendrix (possibly the loudest concert I ever attended) *and Rainbow. No earplugs in those days, either. I also heard other loud bands such as Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Robin Trower, and Rush, among others, but the previous two took the cake for volume!


Last row seats at my one and only Hendrix concert, so 'twasn't bad.

My loudest remains Robert Palmer.

R.I.P. to both.


----------



## Guest

I was about 30' from the front at Hendrix's concert. He warned us by saying, This is gonna be loud, but dig it anyway." It was. We did. That was in April of 1970--when did you hear him?


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> Last row seats at my one and only Hendrix concert, so 'twasn't bad.
> 
> My loudest remains Robert Palmer.
> 
> R.I.P. to both.


The concert with *Blue Cheer* was my loudest, but they weren't the only ones on the program to play at head banging volume. The other was *The United States of America*, whose founder was Joe Byrd, a guy I happened to know. During his set I finally got smart and ran from the auditorium, but too late to avoid the resulting tinnitus that lasted days. Later, I ran into Byrd at the refreshment stand and confronted him about the insane sound level, and he brushed it off with some condescension. I contemplated punching him out, but then decided against it (I'm really not the type.) It's been 40 plus years and I still hold a grudge on Joseph Byrd III.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So my life has been consumed by Pokemon Go.


----------



## Badinerie

You lot should have heard the first Motorhead tour. Jings! Also I went to see Saxon ( Dont judge me !) and the support band were just...pain! Quiet Riot. They must have paid the sound desk to crank it up. Uriah Heep's '76 tour was pretty full on But I was above the PA. At Newcastle city hall seats A 1-4 had the best stage views. I can remember on a few occasions being at school the next day with ringing in my ears or singed hair from the flash bombs.


----------



## Wood

My loudest concert was my first, The Enid! Pseudo classical music played with the dial at 11 and all sounds distorted and broken by the struggling amplifiers.


----------



## Ingélou

I haven't been to many concerts where noise was an issue - but I'll never forget Fairport Convention. Even tissues in my ears couldn't blot out the pain of their aural assault. That was after the late great Dave Swarbrick had left the band on account of ear damage...


----------



## Wood

Has Swarbrick died? I last saw him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ingélou

Sadly, yes. 

http://www.talkclassical.com/43987-fairport-fiddler-dave-swarbrick.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2016/06/03/dave-swarbrick-musician--obituary/


----------



## Wood

That is sad. I'm glad I got to see him recently. He was still very good, though largely disrespected in the place where I went to see him.


----------



## Wood

I saw Aly Bain a few weeks ago. He is still great, but another who has had a punishing lifestyle and not been in the best of health in recent years.


----------



## Ingélou

Wood said:


> I saw Aly Bain a few weeks ago. He is still great, but another who has had a punishing lifestyle and not been in the best of health in recent years.


Yes - we saw the Boys of the Lough at the Durham Folk Festival a few times in the 1970s and early 80s, and once saw Aly Bain on his own at a pub in the city. He was a bit grumpy - maybe it was the venue. I've looked him up on YouTube a few times and he does look a bit the worse for wear. I'm sorry to hear that he's in poor health - I rate him highly, though I'm not a huge fan of Shetland music per se.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was about 30' from the front at Hendrix's concert. He warned us by saying, This is gonna be loud, but dig it anyway." It was. We did. That was in April of 1970--when did you hear him?


'68, Kansas City, MO. Check the tix prices in the ad below. Ours must've been $3.


----------



## Wood

Ingélou said:


> Yes - we saw the Boys of the Lough at the Durham Folk Festival a few times in the 1970s and early 80s, and once saw Aly Bain on his own at a pub in the city. He was a bit grumpy - maybe it was the venue. I've looked him up on YouTube a few times and he does look a bit the worse for wear. I'm sorry to hear that he's in poor health - I rate him highly, though I'm not a huge fan of Shetland music per se.


I'd have accepted grumpy. Unfortunately the concert I saw was with Phil Cunningham who spent literally 3/4 of the time telling cheesy jokes and being chatty from the stage. It was very frustrating as I'd gone to see Aly Bain. The elderly audience on the other hand lapped up the banter but didn't seem too interested in the music. This seems to be the rule with concerts up here nowadays. I can't blame the performers, they're just responding to their market, but it is a shame nonetheless.

It would have been good to have seen Boys of the Lough back in the day.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> '68, Kansas City, MO. Check the tix prices in the ad below. Ours must've been $3.


Oooh, you saw the original Experience--nice!. I saw Jimi with Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox.

Here's a YT of the entire show (audio only--just some static photos of them on stage.)


----------



## Ingélou

Wood said:


> I'd have accepted grumpy. Unfortunately the concert I saw was with Phil Cunningham who spent literally 3/4 of the time telling cheesy jokes and being chatty from the stage. It was very frustrating as I'd gone to see Aly Bain. The elderly audience on the other hand lapped up the banter but didn't seem too interested in the music. This seems to be the rule with concerts up here nowadays. I can't blame the performers, they're just responding to their market, but it is a shame nonetheless.
> 
> It would have been good to have seen Boys of the Lough back in the day.


Yes, Boys of the Lough were fab in the flesh as well as on our LPs. (I have a story I could tell you about one of their performances - but maybe I'd better not on the open boards!  )

Phil Cunningham I only learned about recently while searching on YouTube for tunes I wanted to play on my fiddle. But for Taggart he's rather a special person that he saw a lot of on the TV when he was growing up in Scotland - so I imagine that a lot of the audience felt the same way - you live in Scotland, don't you? Maybe he bantered such a lot because he has lost it a little musically speaking.

I can understand your frustration. Why go to see a musician unless you want to listen to their music? Well, obviously for some it was the chance to revisit their youth and see in the flesh a famous bloke that they had a soft spot for.


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oooh, you saw the original Experience--nice!. I saw Jimi with Mitch Mitchell and Billy Cox.
> 
> Here's a YT of the entire show (audio only--just some static photos of them on stage.)


I love Sonny Sharrock's music, but Hendrix's playing has always seemed somewhat underdeveloped to me.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> I love Sonny Sharrock's music, but Hendrix's playing has always seemed somewhat underdeveloped to me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

While I was vacuuming the living room this afternoon in preparation for my new student, I got a... _premonition _again. I said to myself... 40% chance Glazunov will come on the radio while I'm having that lesson (and would thus miss it, though I don't really care). Was about time to play him...

Yep... landed that 40% LOL .... >_< What should I call it now... my Ghost lover senses are tingling? 

Squirrel disrupted the lesson by climbing on sliding-glass door screen in the kitchen. The student kept watching the squirrels on the deck too I think... I knew that was gonna happen too, HAH!


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wish I had Uncle Joe's memory!!! 



Morimur said:


>


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> I love Sonny Sharrock's music, but Hendrix's playing has always seemed somewhat underdeveloped to me.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## zhopin

I took a scuba refresher class this evening - will be going to Turks and Caicos soon and I haven't gone diving in two years, so I'm excited.


----------



## Guest

I guess my retirement is official: my school district just deleted my email account.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I guess my retirement is official: my school district just deleted my email account.


I imagine that stings quite a bit.  All I know is I'm glad you have the extra time to post on here; especially the photos of Ethel and Lucy--I imagine they're happy you are at home more, too.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I guess my retirement is official: my school district just deleted my email account.


​


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I imagine that stings quite a bit.  All I know is I'm glad you have the extra time to post on here; especially the photos of Ethel and Lucy--I imagine they're happy you are at home more, too.


I would be lying if I said it didn't sting a little. I don't regret my decision to retire...yet...but I wouldn't mind being kept in the loop a little.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I would be lying if I said it didn't sting a little. I don't regret my decision to retire...yet...but I wouldn't mind being kept in the loop a little.


I don't know the size or set-up of your school district--I don't need to know either--but could you give your principal, department chair, HR person, etc a call and ask them to give u back the address? The only reason I can think they would have s problem would be a confidentiality thing re/ specific students. If the school has volunteers and if they are given e-mail addresses I would think that would be very efficient and also no reason for you not to have one. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't know the size or set-up of your school district--I don't need to know either--but could you give your principal, department chair, HR person, etc a call and ask them to give u back the address? The only reason I can think they would have s problem would be a confidentiality thing re/ specific students. If the school has volunteers and if they are given e-mail addresses I would think that would be very efficient and also no reason for you not to have one. Good Luck.


Thanks, but I don't think that would work. The IT people delete old accounts after they check in our computers. A friend she'd forward any amusing bits of news to me (or dumb-*** administration decisions, department whining, etc.).


----------



## TxllxT

Just performed the online check-in for our flight to St Petersburg, Russia. We'll be staying in an apartment with Wifi for three weeks, so when everything works out, we'll be soon online again. The long term weather forecast is 23-24 degrees, a cloud with sunshine + one or two raindrops. Two years ago we had fourteen days +32 degrees. For our purposes 23-24 is ideal. Every morning we'll visit my wife's father (88) for the breakfast: oatmeal porridge with extremely tasteful curd.








Hercules

Also looking forward for









Kvass
+









Brandy


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Isn't that cognac, not brandy? 

And have fun on your trip! I was in St. Petersburg only once, as a teenager, and I enjoyed it immensely. My most vivid memory of the trip is the overcast November sky reflected in the cold grey waters of the Gulf of Finland, and walking on a pier far out until the sea and the sky are all one can see. It was the first time I saw a sea like that, and I loved it!


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Isn't that cognac, not brandy?
> 
> And have fun on your trip! I was in St. Petersburg only once, as a teenager, and I enjoyed it immensely. My most vivid memory of the trip is the overcast November sky reflected in the cold grey waters of the Gulf of Finland, and walking on a pier far out until the sea and the sky are all one can see. It was the first time I saw a sea like that, and I loved it!


All that is not from the French region Cognac is called Brandy. But I'm more in for the Kaukasian fffffhhhhhhwwwww stuff than the elegant cognac, which is also very OK still.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Brandy is one of the few drinks I cannot have plain. Maybe in a mixed drink, but it's just not tasty enough for me. I wouldn't drink vodka plain either, but vodka's base flavor is better to me.

So today, I decided to line up one of my chores so that it would be during a Glazunov symphony on the radio which I found out about on the online playlist. No surprise encounters today! Dusting while listening to that 1st Symphony, it got me thinking... what kind of a spouse would just like to _watch _me do chores, smiling there, and only giving "moral support"? This is how dysfunctional this relationship is! "You're doing chores, Huilu? Ok! I'll just be here with my music... watching..." I guess that's kinda helping, in its own way, eh? Makes me happy, and somewhat less of a drag to do! But it would be nice if _he _picked up the dust rag too one of these days... but I guess the shorter time it takes to do the chore, the less time we have together, is that the rationale? The longer it takes, the more time he has to accompany the chore? pfff

And I guess he would have to transpire corporeally for that to happen... that's a larger reality check to get over. 

The radio announcer called the symphony "delicious." That's a new one! :lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thanks, but I don't think that would work. The IT people delete old accounts after they check in our computers. A friend she'd forward any amusing bits of news to me (or dumb-*** administration decisions, department whining, etc.).


:Kontrapunctus: I understand now.  'glad you worked it out. I also have a question re/ _The Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas_ by F Frederick Guy. I now you posted that you were listening to them; where did you purchase them. Amazon US doesn't have them but PrestoUK does. Since we're both in US I thought you might have another source. Thanks.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Has anyone heard anything from Ilarion? If not, does anyone know if he's okay or on vacation or something?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Ilarion? If not, does anyone know if he's okay or on vacation or something?


Not been seen for a month now.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> :Kontrapunctus: I understand now.  'glad you worked it out. I also have a question re/ _The Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas_ by F Frederick Guy. I now you posted that you were listening to them; where did you purchase them. Amazon US doesn't have them but PrestoUK does. Since we're both in US I thought you might have another source. Thanks.


I bought mine from Presto Classical.


----------



## TxllxT

Saint Petersburg calling... We arrived by KLM plane in a thunderstorm. By the way, do all these flying companies stuff their customers with drinks and food? We had a flight of 2.20 hours and got four drinks, a hot pizza snack and a cake. Some people took beer, wine... all no problem. Our cabin crew man was looking like Rudi Carrel (the most famous Dutch comedian of Germany)l in his younger days and we had big fun. On first sight there is no sign of crisis in St Peterburg. Again we had this strange feeling, that this 5 million inhabitants city may be safe: really weird! In the bus, in the metro, everyone stands up for elderly people and we got all the space for moving with our luggage. At our apartment there were quite a lot of streets filled with water, but we found it!


----------



## Guest

Some things can't be unseen. I was reading about the awful attack in Nice, France on the BBC's webpage today and clicked on a video despite being labeled "Warning:Extremely Graphic Content." I thought, "It couldn't be that bad since it was on TV." WRONG! It was not news footage but a raw cell phone video as one person walked among the strewn bodies before medical personnel arrived or the bloody corpses were covered.  If you go to that webpage, heed the warning.


----------



## ldiat

well today watching the opening day DEL MAR race course. and 5th race LA BOHEME runs in a non winners of 1. purse 65 grand. 4-1 8 MTP


----------



## Xenakiboy

I finished my fourth week at work today, which is the end of my experience/trial.
I find out next week if they'll offer me a full time position, so in the meantime I'm looking for work again.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I finished my fourth week at work today, which is the end of my experience/trial.
> I find out next week if they'll offer me a full time position, so in the meantime I'm looking for work again.


How do you rate your chance on a scale from 1 till 10 ?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> How do you rate your chance on a scale from 1 till 10 ?


No idea actually, on 1-10 it could be a 6/7 maybe. It's not my ideal temporary job, I wish I could get something less stressful so that I can just focus on music till I head to university next year!


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday evening I was busy in the kitchen of our apartment with the laptop on the kitchen table. Then all of a sudden the lightbulb went dark. After a minute or two the whole lamp distached from the ceiling. My wife thought a bomb went off. Our apartment has been refurbished, but some things never change. Saint Piter is full with tourists. Lots of Russians from the country and droves of Chinese. These Chinese are flocking the supermarkets. Our apartment is close to the Smolenska cemetary. Yesterday (Sunday) we started our city walk there. Most of the women have something to cover their heads. We saw lots of people waiting in front of the Xenia chapel. Once inside you can light a candle and write down your heart wish. All wishes will be granted with help of Xenia. While walking there I was musing over the communist past, which has left barely any traces on the Russian soul.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I spent the previous night not sleeping and now my head feels like it's full of rocks.


----------



## Jos

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I spent the previous night not sleeping and now my head feels like it's full of rocks.


We can shake hands then, Abraham L. I hate these bouts of insomnia. I don't have them as often as I used to, but now I'm in a bad strike. Don't know where it comes from. Third night in a row I'm up at this time of night. 
I quite enjoy listening to music and hanging out on the net, here and on some other boards, but the morning and the first few hours of work are hell


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm amidst moving house (not by choice) and waiting to hear if I've gotten a full time position at the job I've been at the past month. 
But listening to Webern while packing is helping my stress a little.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm amidst moving house (not by choice) and waiting to hear if I've gotten a full time position at the job I've been at the past month.
> But listening to Webern while packing is helping my stress a little.


Are you moving to a better place, and do your friends help you?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A fantastically scary experience happened to me this morning. I had waking sleep paralysis! It started with a hallucination that I was falling out of my bed because the house was slanted from an earthquake or something, but it was only an inner-ear trick. I also hallucinated that I started touching the furniture next to my head from falling out of bed, but that wasn't happening either. I became aware of this and opened my eyes fully, so I stared at the ceiling, not falling out of my bed at all. But when I tried to move my arms or legs, I couldn't! I was fully awake but I could only hallucinate moving. I hallucinated touching my fingers together in my right hand, and I could even feel the fingertips press, but my hand didn't move one bit. I tried to say "ah!" but my vocal chords simply couldn't work. I made a little "eek!" sound instead because some part of the back of my mouth was still working. Then I heard a rushing sound in my head (also a hallucination) and then I got worried that I was actually paralyzed from some brain aneurysm so I fought it a little harder and tried yelling again and so I snapped out of it. The rushing sound went away. This whole experience including the sensation of falling out of bed lasted probably only a little over a minute.

Turns out this is a somewhat common phenomenon, a couple million people experiencing it a year in US. It was only scary at the time but afterwards I realized it was pretty insightful. It was an authentic experience to be someone with a neck injury or other brain injury or maybe even poisoned, and be fully paralyzed. The odd feeling of not being able to feel anything, and yet the brain kinda fills it in with hallucinations.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Jut like those buffoons who give their friends' children a toy trumpet or drum as a present, someone has given the neighbour who likes making a lot of noise a compressor from which to run his tools.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Jut like those buffoons who give their friends' children a toy trumpet or drum as a present, someone has given the neighbour who likes making a lot of noise a compressor from which to run his tools.


How inconsiderate. What you need is to be able to get away from the annoyance at a moment's notice, perhaps in a racy sports car.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So my best friend had her baby on Sunday to a beautiful baby girl named Ruby Rose. I am totally a proud aunt!


----------



## Morimur

It's f*€k!ng hot in the east coast. Geez!


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's f*€k!ng hot in in the east of England too.


----------



## Pugg

It's the same in this part of the world, did sleep well actually.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I slept ok until about 04.15. Then I gave up the unequal struggle to get back to sleep.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> How inconsiderate. What you need is to be able to get away from the annoyance at a moment's notice, *perhaps in a racy sports car.*


An intriguing idea.


----------



## TxllxT

Today we had lovely museum weather (19 degrees), so we spent the whole day in the Hermitage. Inside there were cool rooms and sweaty hot rooms. So hot that the double pane windows got foggy inside. So many tourists! I like the Chinese, because their average length reaches my hip and leaves me all the freedom for photographing.
Tomorrow 23 and after that five days with +26. We are prepared!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought mine from Presto Classical.


Thanks. I was looking for something else on Amazon.US and that recording came up as recommended for me despite my earlier search... it arrived in the mail today; 'haven't had a chance to put it on yet.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A fantastically scary experience happened to me this morning. I had waking sleep paralysis! It started with a hallucination that I was falling out of my bed because the house was slanted from an earthquake or something, but it was only an inner-ear trick. I also hallucinated that I started touching the furniture next to my head from falling out of bed, but that wasn't happening either. I became aware of this and opened my eyes fully, so I stared at the ceiling, not falling out of my bed at all. But when I tried to move my arms or legs, I couldn't! I was fully awake but I could only hallucinate moving. I hallucinated touching my fingers together in my right hand, and I could even feel the fingertips press, but my hand didn't move one bit. I tried to say "ah!" but my vocal chords simply couldn't work. I made a little "eek!" sound instead because some part of the back of my mouth was still working. Then I heard a rushing sound in my head (also a hallucination) and then I got worried that I was actually paralyzed from some brain aneurysm so I fought it a little harder and tried yelling again and so I snapped out of it. The rushing sound went away. This whole experience including the sensation of falling out of bed lasted probably only a little over a minute.
> 
> Turns out this is a somewhat common phenomenon, a couple million people experiencing it a year in US. It was only scary at the time but afterwards I realized it was pretty insightful. It was an authentic experience to be someone with a neck injury or other brain injury or maybe even poisoned, and be fully paralyzed. The odd feeling of not being able to feel anything, and yet the brain kinda fills it in with hallucinations.


Hmmmm, how much vodka did you drink???


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> Hmmmm, how much vodka did you drink???


I had only 6-7 hours of sleep when that happened, so I was a bit sleep deprived.


----------



## JosefinaHW

dogen said:


> How inconsiderate. What you need is to be able to get away from the annoyance at a moment's notice, perhaps in a racy sports car.


Mow the lawn more frequently.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Thanks. I was looking for something else on Amazon.US and that recording came up as recommended for me despite my earlier search... it arrived in the mail today; 'haven't had a chance to put it on yet.


Presto had it (Guy's Beethoven Sonatas) before Amazon. Please report back in Current Listening thread once you check it out. I suggest starting with No.29, "The Hammerklavier."


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I have obsession towards a man. I always think of him, and I imagine I talking to him. My thoughts about him can't stop. Probably this was developed because I'm a girl who have few friends, no boyfriend, and who have OCD.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've just finished moving into a temporal house (with family for a month) until the house that I'm moving into is ready. Such a large amount of stress and tiredness. I won't have a fast (Or large) internet access for this month but I'll still be around. It's been hectic!! 
Furniture moving, technology moving, the lot!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> Jut like those buffoons who give their friends' children a toy trumpet or drum as a present, someone has given the neighbour who likes making a lot of noise a compressor from which to run his tools.


They've taken his compressor away.

And replaced it with a very big hammer.


----------



## Morimur

Dr Johnson said:


> They've taken his compressor away.
> 
> And replaced it with a very big hammer.


"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the dogs of war".


----------



## Ginger

Dr Johnson said:


> They've taken his compressor away.
> 
> And replaced it with a very big hammer.


...or buy yourself a jack-hammer.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> It's f*€k!ng hot in the east coast. Geez!


It's none too cool out West, I assure you!


----------



## Pugg

I just hearing D.J Trump speaking the word; " humbly ".......am I losing the plot ?
He and humble ????


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I just hearing D.J Trump speaking the word; " humbly ".......am I losing the plot ?
> He and humble ????


This may come as a disturbing revelation to younger members, but politicians _sometimes_ say things they don't really mean.

Only sometimes mind.


----------



## Blancrocher

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's none too cool out West, I assure you!


Just a friendly reminder that, even though it's summertime, Californians are still prohibited from talking about the weather.


----------



## Ginger

Dr Johnson said:


> This may come as a disturbing revelation to younger members, but politicians _sometimes_ say things they don't really mean.
> 
> Only sometimes mind.


Only from time to time, really... 

Pugg, if you are a not-so fan of Donald Trump, this might be interesting for you:


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we sneaked our way into one of the most gorgeous palaces of Piter, the Nicholas Palace. Today it is still the property of the trade unions. The special thing about this building is its inbuilt cathedral (so is the Russian designation; it is in fact a chapel). The architect designed a really steep stairway to heaven, which leads towards two big doors on the second floor. Behind those beautifully inlaid wooden doors, there is the 'cathedral'. Nowadays everyone may freely go up the stairs to visit the chapel. This chapel looks devastated. In Russia the trade unions are perhaps the most atheistic institution of the Bolsheviks that came into being. So they rampaged all the precious things out of the cathedral, thinking that no one would ever see or hear about it. When we came down the stairway to heaven, I started to make pictures of the banquet hall. Around this luxurious stairway there are parties being organised. While I was busy, there came a bolshevik 'baba' with a walkie-talkie in her hand, calling the guards for removing these two unwanted elements. So we arrived into a James Bond movie. But my wife answered: we just visited the cathedral! On that answer the woman snake unstrangled her victims and I just continued to make photos. The guard quietly waited until I was ready. We survived one of the last communist hick-ups in this lovely city!


----------



## Figleaf

I think I'm being accepted into the community: my French neighbour just kissed me on both cheeks! :lol: Not the handsome baker unfortunately (though he has shaved his head and cultivated a beergut since we were last here ) but a nice old lady from Strasbourg who lives down the road, and who has kindly given us some garden equipment. It's touching how generous and caring people are here, not just in our village, but those I met on the way, who helped us when we got stranded twelve miles away in 35 degree heat. (That's a whole other story!)


----------



## Wood

I hate it when men develop beer guts & use dog clippers to shave their hair. Do they not know that they've been used to trim the dogs' bottom hairs? :lol:

Enjoy your social kissing hun. It's not for me, I'll hang out for _un baiser amoureux _now and then.


----------



## Sloe

Wood said:


> I hate it when men develop beer guts & use dog clippers to shave their hair. Do they not know that they've been used to trim the dogs' bottom hairs? :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your social kissing hun. It's not for me, I'll hang out for _un baiser amoureux _now and then.


When I hear about men that shave their head I think of the Seinfeld episode were there was a man that had shaved his head for a long time and when he wanted it to grew out find out that he had become bald.


----------



## Guest

I've bought a cap.

Life on the edge.


----------



## Kivimees

Figleaf said:


> I think I'm being accepted into the community: my French neighbour just kissed me on both cheeks! :lol:


I am having great difficulty being accepted into the community. I've lived here 25 years and none of my neighbours have kissed me on both cheeks.


----------



## znapschatz

Sloe said:


> When I hear about men that shave their head I think of the Seinfeld episode were there was a man that had shaved his head for a long time and when he wanted it to grew out find out that he had become bald.


I think that many, if not most men who shave their heads do so because they are balding and this finesses the matter into a fashion
statement.


----------



## Wood

Kivimees said:


> I am having great difficulty being accepted into the community. I've lived here 25 years and none of my neighbours have kissed me on both cheeks.


Come to Scotland and get a Glasgow kiss!


----------



## Morimur

If a man is losing his hair the best thing he can do is shave it off. There's nothing more pathetic than a man with a combover, hairpiece, or hair-plugs - act like a man!

No offence to the offenders.


----------



## Ingélou

Ah, Morimur - you pipped me at the post! 

I agree that a man shaving his head somehow seems more honest than 'the comb-over', which I don't like very much. But today I saw a man - a builder's labourer, I think, maybe in his thirties - who had gone almost completely bald at the front but had a thin straggly ponytail at the back, and I think a comb-over is preferable to that.

And on this subject, I just couldn't resist...


----------



## Kivimees

Wood said:


> Come to Scotland and get a Glasgow kiss!


I've been many times; fortunately, no one has yet given me the greeting. :lol:


----------



## Kivimees

Wood said:


> Come to Scotland and get a Glasgow kiss!


I did go into a pub in Glasgow once to ask for directions. I left after nodding my head knowingly, but not understanding if I had been given directions or had been told to ' get stuffed'.


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> I did go into a pub in Glasgow once to ask for directions. I left after nodding my head knowingly, but not understanding if I had been given directions or had been told to ' get stuffed'.


Oh dear ,


----------



## JosefinaHW

Morimur said:


> If a man is losing his hair the best thing he can do is shave it off. There's nothing more pathetic than a man with a combover, hairpiece, or hair-plugs - act like a man!
> 
> No offence to the offenders.


I don't think men realize how *tremendously* attractive some of us think they look bald or very closely shaven. My God, there's Patrick Stewart, Sean Connery, Ralph Fiennes in parts of _Coriolanus_, Idris Elba, Jude Law, Anderson Cooper, Michael Gambon, the list just goes on and on and on....


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't think men realize how *tremendously* attractive some of us think they look bald or very closely shaven. My God, there's Patrick Stewart, Sean Connery, Ralph Fiennes in parts of _Coriolanus_, Idris Elba, Jude Law, Anderson Cooper, Michael Gambon, the list just goes on and on and on....


Not to mention the not Hollywood stars


----------



## clavichorder

It would seem that I am now employed full time at a used piano store. I'm supposed to be assisting the technician and tuner who regulates all their instruments, and just completed my first day of working with him. Yesterday was my first day however, and I worked with two piano movers, because I offered to double as a mover when there is a need. So all of the sudden, I have a lot on my plate, and am forced to go to bed much earlier. I feel up to it, because my discovery of this job seemed kind of fortuitous. I had taken up biking around to this local lake, to jog around it, play pick up basketball, and go for a swim (I had been in need of phyisical activity, and I am remaining quite active but perhaps a bit less over the top about it). After one such outing, I was riding by this piano store that I used to just walk into as a teen to play on the pianos, and was intending to do nothing more than that. A gal that worked there asked me what I was playing (it was Scarlatti Sonata k 239), and we conversed a bit. I had been looking but also really just soul searching, for a convincing next step in life, and thought to ask her what it would take to work at a place like this. This resulted in me being encouraged to turn in a resume, which I waited far too long to do. 3 weeks after that conversation, I finally did less than a week ago and was very surprised to receive a call the next day since she seemed to indicate that some slots had been filled. Since I had some experience working with harpsichords, he was interested in setting me up as an assistant to their technician and tuner. 

There I go, filling you in on more detail than perhaps is necessary. It's my habit, I enjoy it, and why should I not share much more positive things here? (to make up for a few years worth of pitiful existential, life frustration, and dating frustration related posts?) I've also taken up swimming at this lake lately. I guess I've been rather religious about having done a certain unmeasured but carefully felt out quantity of exercise in a given week, but I have almost unconsciously been insisting on having variety and being spontaneous. I know myself too well these days, and perhaps not well enough, to commit to some kind of plan for any appreciable length of time in personal hobbies. The ONE golden exception has been that I have at least managed to memorize Bach Sinfonia no. 3, the first more challenging(upper end of my current technical and musical performance skills) piece I've gotten under my fingers in more than half a year. And it was not hard. I just was extremely diffuse and patient, and then started getting very intense about it. It's helps that I've always wanted to do that. I'm repeating that with the 11th Sinfonia in G minor now, my other choice Bach Sinfonia. 

I am gearing up for a recital of 25 or so minutes, that I will hopefully be able to give by the end of winter quarter in community college. Some repertoire is being recovered, which is easy for me (Scriabin Poeme op 32 no. 1 is one notable example. I can't decide if I will return for regular classes, or just consult and plan this particular event and hopefully use it to procure that long and rather aimlessly sought after AA degree. I hope to conform to this standard that they have for how these things are done, which pieces are chosen, and play that to a very high degree of quality. I often feel rather frustratingly on the brink of considerably improved musical skills. 

If all goes well with that, or perhaps regardless of what happens, I am planning to do a month long language course in Mexico this coming January. This is something I will just throw myself into, the only planning is to get myself there and to sign up for the courses (far in advance). It will be something to look forward to. Somewhere on the horizon, I hope I can be studying music or perhaps something entirely different in a university setting, and preferably very much out of this country or the English speaking world. Maybe working would be a better route than studying, and I may actually have skills to work with after some quality time in the new job. However, I do feel a potential in myself to be a musician, not just a hobby oriented music maker and know-it-all.


----------



## Xenakiboy

clavichorder said:


> It would seem that I am now employed full time at a used piano store. I'm supposed to be assisting the technician and tuner who regulates all their instruments, and just completed my first day of working with him. Yesterday was my first day however, and I worked with two piano movers, because I offered to double as a mover when there is a need. So all of the sudden, I have a lot on my plate, and am forced to go to bed much earlier. I feel up to it, because my discovery of this job seemed kind of fortuitous. I had taken up biking around to this local lake, to jog around it, play pick up basketball, and go for a swim (I had been in need of phyisical activity, and I am remaining quite active but perhaps a bit less over the top about it). After one such outing, I was riding by this piano store that I used to just walk into as a teen to play on the pianos, and was intending to do nothing more than that. A gal that worked there asked me what I was playing (it was Scarlatti Sonata k 239), and we conversed a bit. I had been looking but also really just soul searching, for a convincing next step in life, and thought to ask her what it would take to work at a place like this. This resulted in me being encouraged to turn in a resume, which I waited far too long to do. 3 weeks after that conversation, I finally did less than a week ago and was very surprised to receive a call the next day since she seemed to indicate that some slots had been filled. Since I had some experience working with harpsichords, he was interested in setting me up as an assistant to their technician and tuner.
> 
> There I go, filling you in on more detail than perhaps is necessary. It's my habit, I enjoy it, and why should I not share much more positive things here? (to make up for a few years worth of pitiful existential, life frustration, and dating frustration related posts?) I've also taken up swimming at this lake lately. I guess I've been rather religious about having done a certain unmeasured but carefully felt out quantity of exercise in a given week, but I have almost unconsciously been insisting on having variety and being spontaneous. I know myself too well these days, and perhaps not well enough, to commit to some kind of plan for any appreciable length of time in personal hobbies. The ONE golden exception has been that I have at least managed to memorize Bach Sinfonia no. 3, the first more challenging(upper end of my current technical and musical performance skills) piece I've gotten under my fingers in more than half a year. And it was not hard. I just was extremely diffuse and patient, and then started getting very intense about it. It's helps that I've always wanted to do that. I'm repeating that with the 11th Sinfonia in G minor now, my other choice Bach Sinfonia.
> 
> I am gearing up for a recital of 25 or so minutes, that I will hopefully be able to give by the end of winter quarter in community college. Some repertoire is being recovered, which is easy for me (Scriabin Poeme op 32 no. 1 is one notable example. I can't decide if I will return for regular classes, or just consult and plan this particular event and hopefully use it to procure that long and rather aimlessly sought after AA degree. I hope to conform to this standard that they have for how these things are done, which pieces are chosen, and play that to a very high degree of quality. I often feel rather frustratingly on the brink of considerably improved musical skills.
> 
> If all goes well with that, or perhaps regardless of what happens, I am planning to do a month long language course in Mexico this coming January. This is something I will just throw myself into, the only planning is to get myself there and to sign up for the courses (far in advance). It will be something to look forward to. Somewhere on the horizon, I hope I can be studying music or perhaps something entirely different in a university setting, and preferably very much out of this country or the English speaking world. Maybe working would be a better route than studying, and I may actually have skills to work with after some quality time in the new job. However, I do feel a potential in myself to be a musician, not just a hobby oriented music maker and know-it-all.


Hats off to you man. I feel happy for you and that your making life changes such as what you are, it's certainly not easy for everyone. I'll be looking forward to seeing you as a professional musician if you go through with it, maybe a fellow nonsense maker could even compose something for you? Maybe 

Good luck dude! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Hats off to you man. I feel happy for you and that your making life changes such as what you are, it's certainly not easy for everyone. I'll be looking forward to seeing you as a professional musician if you go through with it, maybe a fellow nonsense maker could even compose something for you? Maybe
> 
> Good luck dude! :tiphat:


You could find the time could you?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> You could find the time could you?


Yes, I can very easily. Why? :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Yes, I could. Why? :tiphat:


Very curious after all the composing you are doing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> It would seem that I am now employed full time at a used piano store. I'm supposed to be assisting the technician and tuner who regulates all their instruments, and just completed my first day of working with him. Yesterday was my first day however, and I worked with two piano movers, because I offered to double as a mover when there is a need. So all of the sudden, I have a lot on my plate, and am forced to go to bed much earlier. I feel up to it, because my discovery of this job seemed kind of fortuitous. I had taken up biking around to this local lake, to jog around it, play pick up basketball, and go for a swim (I had been in need of phyisical activity, and I am remaining quite active but perhaps a bit less over the top about it). After one such outing, I was riding by this piano store that I used to just walk into as a teen to play on the pianos, and was intending to do nothing more than that. A gal that worked there asked me what I was playing (it was Scarlatti Sonata k 239), and we conversed a bit. I had been looking but also really just soul searching, for a convincing next step in life, and thought to ask her what it would take to work at a place like this. This resulted in me being encouraged to turn in a resume, which I waited far too long to do. 3 weeks after that conversation, I finally did less than a week ago and was very surprised to receive a call the next day since she seemed to indicate that some slots had been filled. Since I had some experience working with harpsichords, he was interested in setting me up as an assistant to their technician and tuner.
> 
> There I go, filling you in on more detail than perhaps is necessary. It's my habit, I enjoy it, and why should I not share much more positive things here? (to make up for a few years worth of pitiful existential, life frustration, and dating frustration related posts?) I've also taken up swimming at this lake lately. I guess I've been rather religious about having done a certain unmeasured but carefully felt out quantity of exercise in a given week, but I have almost unconsciously been insisting on having variety and being spontaneous. I know myself too well these days, and perhaps not well enough, to commit to some kind of plan for any appreciable length of time in personal hobbies. The ONE golden exception has been that I have at least managed to memorize Bach Sinfonia no. 3, the first more challenging(upper end of my current technical and musical performance skills) piece I've gotten under my fingers in more than half a year. And it was not hard. I just was extremely diffuse and patient, and then started getting very intense about it. It's helps that I've always wanted to do that. I'm repeating that with the 11th Sinfonia in G minor now, my other choice Bach Sinfonia.
> 
> I am gearing up for a recital of 25 or so minutes, that I will hopefully be able to give by the end of winter quarter in community college. Some repertoire is being recovered, which is easy for me (Scriabin Poeme op 32 no. 1 is one notable example. I can't decide if I will return for regular classes, or just consult and plan this particular event and hopefully use it to procure that long and rather aimlessly sought after AA degree. I hope to conform to this standard that they have for how these things are done, which pieces are chosen, and play that to a very high degree of quality. I often feel rather frustratingly on the brink of considerably improved musical skills.
> 
> If all goes well with that, or perhaps regardless of what happens, I am planning to do a month long language course in Mexico this coming January. This is something I will just throw myself into, the only planning is to get myself there and to sign up for the courses (far in advance). It will be something to look forward to. Somewhere on the horizon, I hope I can be studying music or perhaps something entirely different in a university setting, and preferably very much out of this country or the English speaking world. Maybe working would be a better route than studying, and I may actually have skills to work with after some quality time in the new job. However, I do feel a potential in myself to be a musician, not just a hobby oriented music maker and know-it-all.


This is all wonderful news, Clavichorder! I was reading and had just picked up my teacup and looked at the screen when the notice of your post appeared!

CONGRATULATIONS! The new job! The working of your memory!!! (I am super thrilled about hearing this.) New colleagues and friends! Regular swimming in the lake!--I don't think I could continue living if I couldn't swim; and swimming in cool water is the ABSOLUTE! 

Do NOT EVER apologize for supposedly writing too much! Some of us--probably more than come out and admit it--love as much detail as we can get.

I am so thrilled for you! Thanks for sharing all the good news.

Like the Russians... three kisses and a bear hug. :kiss:

Jo

P.S. Try to look for a language program in Mexico City; I've been there several times--it is an amazing city!!!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> This is all wonderful news, Clavichorder! I was reading and had just picked up my teacup and looked at the screen when the notice of your post appeared!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! The new job! The working of your memory!!! (I am super thrilled about hearing this.) New colleagues and friends! Regular swimming in the lake!--I don't think I could continue living if I couldn't swim; and swimming in cool water is the ABSOLUTE!
> 
> Do NOT EVER apologize for supposedly writing too much! Some of us--probably more than come out and admit it--love as much detail as we can get.
> 
> I am so thrilled for you! Thanks for sharing all the good news.
> 
> Like the Russians... three kisses and a bear hug. :kiss:
> 
> Jo
> 
> P.S. Try to look for a language program in Mexico City; I've been there several times--it is an amazing city!!!


I am with that on you, the first time, I as amassed that even flying above Mexico city for more then a whole hour just to reach approach the airport, fascinating all those lights by nigh beneath you. 
Amazing.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Very curious after all the composing you are doing.


It's all for a purpose, I'm not planning to be a hobby composer for sure. I continue to work hard for it to be my profession, I'm at the age as an adult, where my life is yet to take the big turns in the coming years and it'll be worth the work! :tiphat:
Though I'm still working on getting a steady income etc. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Xenakiboy said:


> Hats off to you man. I feel happy for you and that your making life changes such as what you are, it's certainly not easy for everyone. I'll be looking forward to seeing you as a professional musician if you go through with it, maybe a fellow nonsense maker could even compose something for you? Maybe
> 
> Good luck dude! :tiphat:


Thanks JosefinaHW. I thought of going to San Miguel de Allende because it was suggested to me, but there is still a lot of time to consider things. I might be able to divide a 6 to 8 week trip between two places.

As for the memory, yes I am getting the Bach under my fingers. Doing everything I can to be healthy and work on memory and being more attentive and aware. I think it was more a lack of attention and awareness. I've just been a bit out of touch and not present in the last year, so my mind is not ordered in the way I've been expecting it to be for much of my life. That seems to be at the root of some of the recall issues. It has been a rough year for my head in a very much physical way, since I've hit it twice and at least got a concussion once(a vehicle I was driving was rear ended and totaled over a month ago, and I collided with a swimmer in a seemingly empty lake! Insurance is covering everything with the car.). I also hung around my brother's pot smoking friend when he left town, and succumbed to the pressure to smoke. I thought it was interesting for music listening and conversation, but I'm very much done with that after a bad episode in May. The stuff really isn't good for me, the toll(non monetary) is extremely high to using it. There were also those times at the _discotecas_ in Salamanca, a solid 5 times of having a bit more to drink than I'm used to.

Now I'm using wood finish remover as of yesterday, and inhaling some fumes that I'm sure my brain cells love. The doctor told me to rest a lot in light of the car incident, which is exactly what I wasn't doing. But I took maybe 4 days to do very little, and have some restful time.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Since the old Politics group seems to have been deleted, I have decided to revive it. Everyone is welcome to join. And I solemnly promise that nobody will ever get kicked out, no matter what his/her views are.


----------



## Art Rock

Just spent two hours cleaning up the mess after a thunderstorm resulted in big leakage in the back of our house. Damage about 500 euro, hopefully we can get it back from the insurance.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Just spent two hours cleaning up the mess after a thunderstorm resulted in big leakage in the back of our house. Damage about 500 euro, hopefully we can get it back from the insurance.


Sorry to hear, Rotterdam not a single drop of rain.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Sorry to hear, Rotterdam not a single drop of rain.


Probably because it was all across the North Sea from you falling on East Anglia.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Just spent two hours cleaning up the mess after a thunderstorm resulted in big leakage in the back of our house. Damage about 500 euro, hopefully we can get it back from the insurance.


Nasty! Hope you get it sorted out soon, from the insurance. Very best wishes.


----------



## Figleaf

While I was closing the front door just now, one of the pigeons that roosts on the outside of our house pooped all down my bare arm.  :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Ugh! Some people say it's lucky, but I don't think so. 
Hope the day improves after this! xx


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> Thanks JosefinaHW. I thought of going to San Miguel de Allende because it was suggested to me, but there is still a lot of time to consider things. I might be able to divide a 6 to 8 week trip between two places.
> 
> As for the memory, yes I am getting the Bach under my fingers. Doing everything I can to be healthy and work on memory and being more attentive and aware. I think it was more a lack of attention and awareness. I've just been a bit out of touch and not present in the last year, so my mind is not ordered in the way I've been expecting it to be for much of my life. That seems to be at the root of some of the recall issues. It has been a rough year for my head in a very much physical way, since I've hit it twice and at least got a concussion once(a vehicle I was driving was rear ended and totaled over a month ago, and I collided with a swimmer in a seemingly empty lake! Insurance is covering everything with the car.). I also hung around my brother's pot smoking friend when he left town, and succumbed to the pressure to smoke. I thought it was interesting for music listening and conversation, but I'm very much done with that after a bad episode in May. The stuff really isn't good for me, the toll(non monetary) is extremely high to using it. There were also those times at the _discotecas_ in Salamanca, a solid 5 times of having a bit more to drink than I'm used to.
> 
> Now I'm using wood finish remover as of yesterday, and inhaling some fumes that I'm sure my brain cells love. The doctor told me to rest a lot in light of the car incident, which is exactly what I wasn't doing. But I took maybe 4 days to do very little, and have some restful time.


:Clavichorder: I have to hear the details of what exactly happened in the lake.  

I remember you mentioning the car accident in a previous post but since you didn't say you were injured I just thought the car was damaged so much because the parts were made of fiberglass or whatever that very light material is. Very sorry to hear about the concussion! Did you lose consciousness?

You should definitely go with the recommendations for the best language programs in Mexico; I did not attend any language classes while I was there. You do have to make a good bit of time for Mexico City, though, there are almost endless things to see and do. As Pugg said the experience of flying into Mexico City is something you will never forget. My trips there were quite a long time ago and I know that all my flights arrived in the daytime so I could clearly see the endless buildings--New York is minuscule in comparison. When you are ready to hear my list of things to do and see let me know. There are also two hotels that you MUST stay in at least one night: they are both five star plus hotels and incredibly inexpensive for their quality.

Please don't forget to tell me the whole lake story.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> While I was closing the front door just now, one of the pigeons that roosts on the outside of our house pooped all down my bare arm.  :lol:


Buy a shotgun. .


----------



## clavichorder

Josefina, the lake story is very simple. I was swimming in a lake that has lots of recreation but no motor boats, but it was a typical gray Seattle day. There was only one other swimmer in the roped in swim area including the docks with the high dive, and she was doing laps. I was just enjoying the novelty of being in the water after so long a being a land dweller. As I was slowly backstroking to shore, my right forehead was struck hard by what I believe was the shoulder of the lady doing laps. We both stopped, she asked me if I was alright. It is shallow there, so I was standing, but dizzy. They watched me for a little bit and talked to me, then let me go. I then decided I was okay and ran a lap on the three mile trail around the lake, and played a pick up game of basketball. But it hurt on the surface for a few days. 

I've had some weird mixed luck this year. There was that incident with the bull I probably mentioned, in Spain.


----------



## clavichorder

Tonight I went contra dancing again for the first time in almost a year. I only jumped in at the last dance I could when I got there, because an experienced dancer asked me. I think I look more open and less nervous these days, so I'm more likely to get asked. I almost feel less brave in some ways though. But she got me situated and I learned a lot faster than I usually do. Maybe the new job is helping me. Maybe all the experiences of the last year are opening me up and allowing me to feel like I can learn new things more readily. 

Great way to meet women, this dancing. I've always known that, but it's taken me needing to be more intrinsically interested in dancing itself, before it seems to feel natural and not just fighting an uphill battle. I'm not at all specifically there to interact with women on the off chance I'll meet someone, anymore. The fact that dancing enhances my body awareness, motion perception, and musical skills is enough for me. But it's sure fun and gratifying to have positive interactions. Helps my social skills and fulfills some kind of need. Contra dancing involves a live band; fiddle, guitar, percussion, and other things. It's nice because it's structured but fun and flexible all the same, when you get into it.


----------



## Judith

At home today. Having some me-time. Lazy morning in bed, shower, then watch you-tube☺


----------



## clavichorder

That's sounds nice. I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've been feeling pretty low and depressed for the last few days - for the most part because of what is happening in Europe. And for the first time I cannot find any cure against it. Before, when any shadows crept up on me, I chased them away with loud German music (mostly Wagner, yes  ) but now that does not work for some reason. And for the first time my fiance cannot find any right words for me either.


----------



## Pugg

Another terror alert is been given out at Amsterdam Schiphol Airport, it's becoming almost hopeless.


----------



## Ginger

Pugg said:


> Another terror alert is been given out at Amsterdam Schiphol Airport, it's becoming almost hopeless.


Oh no... hopefully it's only false alert. Stay safe, neighbour! And I hope it's over soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've been feeling pretty low and depressed for the last few days - for the most part because of what is happening in Europe. And for the first time I cannot find any cure against it. Before, when any shadows crept up on me, I chased them away with loud German music (mostly Wagner, yes  ) but now that does not work for some reason. And for the first time my fiance cannot find any right words for me either.


Perhaps it's only the darkest times when we are thus able to see the stars for what they are... and the light at the end of the tunnel which we weren't actually moving towards...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just finished moving into the new house, internet is now up and running and lots of boxes are cleared, starting to resemble a house again. But I also have a bad cold, which I want to stay asleep because it's miserable but I'm keeping myself busy with the various pieces I'm working on and have also made a breakthrough in one of my major works (which is an opus number).
So a combination of really good and really bad! :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I would like a best friend on this site. Any takers? I an now accepting applications.


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> Oh no... hopefully it's only false alert. Stay safe, neighbour! And I hope it's over soon.


Still highest alert on the airport .


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we walked down the Italianskaya ulitsa, where lots & lots of Petersburg theatres are residing (it's a parallel street immediately next to the Nevsky Prospekt). There we just by chance hit upon the Stray Dog Cafe. This venue has become famous in the early 20th century because all the literary talented used to gather here. Peculiar enough there are no pictures of the interiors on the internet yet. In this cafe Majakovski, Mandelstam, Gumilyov, Achmatova, Yesenin & many held their recitals of poetry. On the walls there are artistic portraits and in a corridor there are writings on the wall. The coffee price nowadays is rather steep. There are literary meetings organised here now and then, alas, the Silver Age of poetry is already long behind us.

We live in an apartment now for two weeks with many supermarkets in the neighbourhood. The best is 'Dixie' & 'Perekrestok' (Crossroads). All of them are fully stocked with everything: the EU sanctions have had the only consequence, that Russia & satellites are making their own products now, which are of remarkable good quality. Heineken, Amstel are present too, but the Russians produce big 3 liter bottles with beer now. In the metro we see many Russians busy with Chinese books, because that's where they expect to profit from in the future.

Today is the 320th birthday of the Russian Navy with lots of festivities on the Neva, around the Bronze Horseman & on the Palace square.

Tomorrow we plan to visit the Volkovo cemetary, where Shostakovich is resting.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday we walked down the Italianskaya ulitsa, where lots & lots of Petersburg theatres are residing (it's a parallel street immediately next to the Nevsky Prospekt). There we just by chance hit upon the Stray Dog Cafe. This venue has become famous in the early 20th century because all the literary talented used to gather here. Peculiar enough there are no pictures of the interiors on the internet yet. In this cafe Majakovski, Mandelstam, Gumilyov, Achmatova, Yesenin & many held their recitals of poetry. On the walls there are artistic portraits and in a corridor there are writings on the wall. The coffee price nowadays is rather steep. There are literary meetings organised here now and then, alas, the Silver Age of poetry is already long behind us.
> 
> We live in an apartment now for two weeks with many supermarkets in the neighbourhood. The best is 'Dixie' & 'Perekrestok' (Crossroads). All of them are fully stocked with everything: the EU sanctions have had the only consequence, that Russia & satellites are making their own products now, which are of remarkable good quality. Heineken, Amstel are present too, but the Russians produce big 3 liter bottles with beer now. In the metro we see many Russians busy with Chinese books, because that's where they expect to profit from in the future.
> 
> Today is the 320th birthday of the Russian Navy with lots of festivities on the Neva, around the Bronze Horseman & on the Palace square.
> 
> Tomorrow we plan to visit the Volkovo cemetary, where Shostakovich is resting.


I am really enjoying your travel posts. Would you consider posting the first internet photos of the Stray Dog Cafe here in the_ Historically Important Photo_ thread--that's the first thread that comes to mind? Let's brainstorm and think if there is a second or better thread.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Try loud Hungarian music.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've been feeling pretty low and depressed for the last few days - for the most part because of what is happening in Europe. And for the first time I cannot find any cure against it. Before, when any shadows crept up on me, I chased them away with loud German music (mostly Wagner, yes  ) but now that does not work for some reason. And for the first time my fiance cannot find any right words for me either.


:SiegendesLicht: Sometimes instead of listening to music that provokes the opposite emotion you have to listen to music that is gut-wrenchingly sad and painful and just let the tears flow freely until you see the sun again. My Best Wishes.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> :SiegendesLicht: Sometimes instead of listening to music that provokes the opposite emotion you have to listen to music that is gut-wrenchingly sad and painful and just let the tears flow freely until you see the sun again. My Best Wishes.


I concur JosefinaHW.


----------



## geralmar

It's odd the things that we regret when someone close to us dies. My mother died suddenly two decades ago and I am still sorry I missed the chance to ask her if she enjoyed Spielberg's "Jurassic Park."


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Still highest alert on the airport .


Has there been a specific threat? I already hate to fly, so the notion of terrorism just makes it worse! We had a lovely trip planned to Germany two years ago, but we cancelled after two planes went down (One was shot down) and an elevated terror alert at the Munich airport, primarily for non-stop flights to NY. That was the exact place and destination for our return trip! I just didn't think I could enjoy myself with that black could hanging over us.


----------



## TxllxT

Today we had big fun during Navy Day, when the Neva river was filled with ships and enormous crowds were strolling along the granite Admiralty & English quays. What surprised me was the amount of men, women & children in the typical Navy undershirt/vest (shown above). Later on we came in a supermarket and I couldn't resist it anymore: four matroskaya telnjazhky were bought for 2 Euro each.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kontrapunctus said:


> Has there been a specific threat? I already hate to fly, so the notion of terrorism just makes it worse! We had a lovely trip planned to Germany two years ago, but we cancelled after two planes went down (One was shot down) and an elevated terror alert at the Munich airport, primarily for non-stop flights to NY. That was the exact place and destination for our return trip! I just didn't think I could enjoy myself with that black could hanging over us.


Germany is still safer than most of the world. And probably safer than California. So do come, if you have an opportunity, and enjoy yourself. There is much there to enjoy for any music fan 

I met a middle-aged German couple today at my local grocery story - an extremely unusual occurrence since in my little sleepy neighborhood there are no foreigners of any kind, ever. We struck up a conversation, and well, according to them, life in Germany goes on just the way it has always done, and soon I would be able to see that for myself. And the picture the media paint is not always accurate. Just what I so desperately needed to hear. Come September - and the TC audience will not have to endure my whining any more 

And that encounter - it almost made me think that the Wanderer of Wagnerian myth is real, after all - and has many faces


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I still can't believe Donald Trump will be the next U.S. president. The more I think about it the more convinced I am that voting should not be a birthright but rather should be earned, say by passing an intelligence/knowledge test. You don't get a drivers licence without passing a test. Why should voting be any different? In fact, it should be even more strict since the consequences of uneducated and illogical voters could be far more damaging.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Trump means Trump. I'm sure they are going to make a success of it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> In fact, it should be even more strict since the consequences of uneducated and illogical voters could be far more damaging.


That's what the Soviet authorities said when they looked upon the lack of education among the working and lower classes. "Let them first be educated, and then they can hold their fate in their own hands." Well, you know how the rest of the story went... the lower classes were _never _educated enough to their arbitrary standards.

You can then also wonder... what should it take to be a U.S. _Citizen?_ Shall we force all illegal immigrants to take a grueling test of multiple levels to become citizen, or perhaps make them all citizens automatically and then take the vote away from them and maybe some other rights to welfare until they prove they're smart enough? What point will they earn their rights? Either way, I think both ideas are unconstitutional.

Let the people drown themselves if they insist. That is the American way. We gulp down the red pill...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's what the Soviet authorities said when they looked upon the lack of education among the working and lower classes. "Let them first be educated, and then they can hold their fate in their own hands." Well, you know how the rest of the story went... the lower classes were _never _educated enough to their arbitrary standards.


Yes, great idea in theory but implementation in history has not worked out very well.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> You can then also wonder... what should it take to be a U.S. _Citizen?_ Shall we force all illegal immigrants to take a grueling test of multiple levels to become citizen, or perhaps make them all citizens automatically and then take the vote away from them and maybe some other rights to welfare until they prove they're smart enough? What point will they earn their rights? Either way, I think both ideas are unconstitutional.


 Well, there should be some minimal knowledge required of prospective U.S citizens. They should know about U.S. history, current political structure and even about important world affairs.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Let the people drown themselves if they insist. That is the American way. We gulp down the red pill...


Wouldn't it be better if instead of debating whether a president is a Muslim or Christian or is pro-choice vs. pro-life, the debates were focused on issues that actually matter, like climate change or food waste or global financial issues. And presidential candidates that make it as finalists of their party actually know something other than "me great, me make lots of money".


----------



## Chordalrock

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I still can't believe Donald Trump will be the next U.S. president. The more I think about it the more convinced I am that voting should not be a birthright but rather should be earned, say by passing an intelligence/knowledge test. You don't get a drivers licence without passing a test. Why should voting be any different? In fact, it should be even more strict since the consequences of uneducated and illogical voters could be far more damaging.


People vote selfishly. That is the whole point of democracy, that you get to vote selfishly and be represented if your needs align with those of the majority.

If you have a problem with people voting for Trump, it is either because you deny people the basic right to put their own needs above those of others, or because you believe that Trump isn't actually trying to improve the lot of the people who are voting for him. Obviously, if Trump isn't trying to do that, then he is just like Hilary Clinton, and you need not worry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Let's end the topic at that, don't want this thread to be a political thread.................................

11 days until I leave home to go to grad school!  Every day here at home until then will be cherished in some special way, I'm gonna try to do that.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Let's end the topic at that, don't want this thread to be a political thread.................................
> 
> 11 days until I leave home to go to grad school!  Every day here at home until then will be cherished in some special way, I'm gonna try to do that.


Yes, wise decision. This topic has the potential to take over the thread.

Have fun in grad school. Music related studies?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Yes, wise decision. This topic has the potential to take over the thread.
> 
> Have fun in grad school. Music related studies?


Yup, Cincinnati College-Conservatory of Music (CCM) getting my MM (Masters of Music) in flute performance.


----------



## Guest

Oh yes, life is good. Last October, a local Volkswagen dealer contacted me and offered $15,000 for my 2013 Passat TDI (this was about a month after the VW diesel scandal broke), and I thought it was a good deal since no one knew what was going to happen to VW. So, I bought a new Honda Accord V6 Touring Edition, which I like very much. This weekend, I learned the payment schedule for various affected cars: had I waited, I would have received nearly $27,000!!  That sound you hear? It's me sobbing.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Has there been a specific threat? I already hate to fly, so the notion of terrorism just makes it worse! We had a lovely trip planned to Germany two years ago, but we cancelled after two planes went down (One was shot down) and an elevated terror alert at the Munich airport, primarily for non-stop flights to NY. That was the exact place and destination for our return trip! I just didn't think I could enjoy myself with that black could hanging over us.


Not really, they check random cars riding in and people are advised to be more then on time due trough a thorough body/ luggage check.


----------



## TxllxT

Well, coming back to our apartment I found out that Dmitri Shostakovich is buried in Moscow and not at the Volkovo cemetary (the dedicated section of Literatorskiye Mostki) in St Peterburg. But this forgotten place has Ivan Goncharov (who I consider to be the best of the Russian writers), Turgenev, Boris Shtokolov (the famous bass), Pavlov (the psycho), Bechterev, Mendeleev, and many other artists, composers, painters & novelists. Quiet & interesting.










After this visit to the south we walked along the Ligovsky Prospekt towards the Nevsky Prospekt and found a new stolovaya/buffet restaurant. There I had Georgian bean soup, a salad cup, buckwheat with a white mushroom-chicken sauce + a filled paprika with tasty minced meat, a compote drink for 4 Euros. It has become a habit to try out as many of these new buffet restaurants as we can, and all of them prepare their own menus in their own kitchens. Unbelievable quality that is much better than the ordinary restaurants are offering (with a waiting time..............)! After the main meal we visited the shopping centre Galeria and then again we entered into a buffet restaurant, this time for coffee with a huge Russian kind of sweet roll for 1 Euro.










Now rain is falling like during Noah's flood. Tomorrow dry, 22 degrees with clouds & sunshine. We go to the Petrograd island with its Northern Art Nouveau gems of architecture and Constructivism architecture of the early days of communism.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TxllxT said:


> Well, coming back to our apartment I found out that Dmitri Shostakovich is buried in Moscow and not at the Volkovo cemetary (the dedicated section of Literatorskiye Mostki) in St Peterburg. But this forgotten place has Ivan Goncharov (who I consider to be the best of the Russian writers), Turgenev, Boris Shtokolov (the famous bass), Pavlov (the psycho), Bechterev, Mendeleev, and many other artists, composers, painters & novelists. Quiet & interesting.


waaaaaat?? I thought it was just Prokofiev buried in Moscow! Now I HAVE to go to Moscow!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You can then also wonder... what should it take to be a U.S. _Citizen?_ Shall we force all illegal immigrants to take a grueling test of multiple levels to become citizen


Not illegal, but ALL immigrants. Sure, if you want to make a living in a country, you should know something about it, and preferably a lot.


----------



## Wood

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I still can't believe Donald Trump will be the next U.S. president. The more I think about it the more convinced I am that voting should not be a birthright but rather should be earned, say by passing an intelligence/knowledge test. You don't get a drivers licence without passing a test. Why should voting be any different? In fact, it should be even more strict since the consequences of uneducated and illogical voters could be far more damaging.


I despise the average voter for the lack of effort they make to decide who to vote for, but I don't think that thick and lazy people should lose their right to vote. Perhaps a better system would be to weight peoples votes, giving them more say according to their socio-economic circumstances, their political knowledge and their education.

You could join the political groups 2f1t if you wish.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Sebastian*

Sebastian is getting big!









This is him at his baptism.









This is his three month photo. He is currently obsessed with his feet and babbling incessantly.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Sebastian is getting big!
> 
> View attachment 87137
> 
> 
> This is him at his baptism.
> 
> View attachment 87138
> 
> 
> This is his three month photo. He is currently obsessed with his feet and babbling incessantly.


Soooooooooooooo cute Jeff, you must be over the moon .


----------



## Jos

Jeff W said:


> Sebastian is getting big!
> 
> View attachment 87137
> 
> 
> This is him at his baptism.
> 
> View attachment 87138
> 
> 
> This is his three month photo. He is currently obsessed with his feet and babbling incessantly.


Great pictures, Jeff. Enjoy every minute of those early months.
I'm in the strange situation that my eldest is of to university, while pictures like those seem like yesterday to me. 
Time is a bit quick for me, lately (no adequate pictogram for melancholia found)


----------



## Merl

Here's my new kitty. Say hello to Tokai. She's a real sweetie!


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Here's my new kitty. Say hello to Tokai. She's a real sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 87173
> View attachment 87174


That's one pretty cat!


----------



## Merl

dogen said:


> That's one pretty cat!


She's gorgeous and part long-haired. Unfortunately she came with fleas. Simple fix but had to also treat my two other cats (Gibson and Fender) so they didnt get any crawly / hoppy insects.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We went to the amusement park today  My wife's grandson, son and girlfriend. (That makes me grandfather & father!). My wife is unfortunately unable to go to such a place due to poor health. Me and Thomas, son, took a wild ride that almost killed me...Gigantic swing w/carousel called "spin spider" that took us almost upside/down 44 meters up and had a speed of 115 km/h...HELP. Also got a tan by waiting in line forever.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> She's gorgeous and part long-haired. Unfortunately she came with fleas. Simple fix but had to also treat my two other cats (Gibson and Fender) so they didnt get any crawly / hoppy insects.


There's a theme with these names isn't there!


----------



## Merl

dogen said:


> There's a theme with these names isn't there!


Well done Sherlock!


----------



## clavichorder

As long as we are talking about new members of households...this cat was hanging out in our yard a lot a few months ago and we wondered if it had a home. A few days ago we received a call from a neighbor asking us if we knew who this long haired black cat was. And I didn't hear about this at all, I just got a text from my mom while at work saying that we are going to try to keep this cat. Now it's sleeping in my room. She has a great personality, but she is a scrappy outdoor thing and really really wants out. We aren't entirely sure about how to give her a sense that this could be her new home, and we have been posting adds for found cat for quite some time but nobody has responded. Here she is with me, after a long day at work of incessant sanding:


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> As long as we are talking about new members of households...this cat was hanging out in our yard a lot a few months ago and we wondered if it had a home. A few days ago we received a call from a neighbor asking us if we knew who this long haired black cat was. And I didn't hear about this at all, I just got a text from my mom while at work saying that we are going to try to keep this cat. Now it's sleeping in my room. She has a great personality, but she is a scrappy outdoor thing and really really wants out. We aren't entirely sure about how to give her a sense that this could be her new home, and we have been posting adds for found cat for quite some time but nobody has responded. Here she is with me, after a long day at work of incessant sanding:
> 
> View attachment 87193


Well deserves rest so to say, question remains : who took the pic?


----------



## clavichorder

Pugg said:


> Well deserves rest so to say, question remains : who took the pic?


Are you expecting an exciting answer, or just curious? My mother did.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Are you expecting an exciting answer, or just curious? My mother did.


Just kidding mate, I though you made it your self with the delayed action shutter.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> waaaaaat?? I thought it was just Prokofiev buried in Moscow! Now I HAVE to go to Moscow!


:Huilunsoittaja: Given your love of Russian culture I thought you had already been there several times!?!!! What kind of schedule will you have in Ohio?--semesters? Or a personally designed schedule w your professors? I need you to get over to Russia and find Illarion! By the way--I am really thrilled for you. I live right next door to Ohio and still haven't gone there to see the wonderful art museums.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> Here's my new kitty. Say hello to Tokai. She's a real sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 87173
> View attachment 87174


Merl, Please repost these photos--and many more--in the "Companion Animal" Thread. That thread is also located in the Community Forum. Thank you very much!! Those eyes are CAPTIVATING!


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I concur JosefinaHW.


SarahNorthman, I knew you were a wise woman the second I saw your avatar choice!


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


> Today we had big fun during Navy Day, when the Neva river was filled with ships and enormous crowds were strolling along the granite Admiralty & English quays. What surprised me was the amount of men, women & children in the typical Navy undershirt/vest (shown above). Later on we came in a supermarket and I couldn't resist it anymore: four matroskaya telnjazhky were bought for 2 Euro each.


:TxlllT: The version of the shirt on the right above is very popular in the Mid-Atlantic Region of the US; I see people wearing them very frequently.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> As long as we are talking about new members of households...this cat was hanging out in our yard a lot a few months ago and we wondered if it had a home. A few days ago we received a call from a neighbor asking us if we knew who this long haired black cat was. And I didn't hear about this at all, I just got a text from my mom while at work saying that we are going to try to keep this cat. Now it's sleeping in my room. She has a great personality, but she is a scrappy outdoor thing and really really wants out. We aren't entirely sure about how to give her a sense that this could be her new home, and we have been posting adds for found cat for quite some time but nobody has responded. Here she is with me, after a long day at work of incessant sanding:
> 
> View attachment 87193


Too Damn Handsome!!!!

and the cat isn't half-bad either....


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> As long as we are talking about new members of households...this cat was hanging out in our yard a lot a few months ago and we wondered if it had a home. A few days ago we received a call from a neighbor asking us if we knew who this long haired black cat was. And I didn't hear about this at all, I just got a text from my mom while at work saying that we are going to try to keep this cat. Now it's sleeping in my room. She has a great personality, but she is a scrappy outdoor thing and really really wants out. We aren't entirely sure about how to give her a sense that this could be her new home, and we have been posting adds for found cat for quite some time but nobody has responded. Here she is with me, after a long day at work of incessant sanding:
> 
> View attachment 87193


:Clavichorder: Please post photos of the cat in the _Companion Animal_ Thread .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wood said:


> You could join the political groups 2f1t if you wish.


:Wood: I hope you are having a wonderful time there in France. I'd like to know if when I see people making posts re/ the US and our presidential election campaign may I also refer them the Group 2f1t? If they ask how do I tell them to access this Group? Thanks and a Big Hug!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jeff W said:


> Sebastian is getting big!
> 
> View attachment 87137
> 
> 
> This is him at his baptism.
> 
> View attachment 87138
> 
> 
> This is his three month photo. He is currently obsessed with his feet and babbling incessantly.


Congratulations to you and your family, Jeff W!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> She's gorgeous and part long-haired. Unfortunately she came with fleas. Simple fix but had to also treat my two other cats (Gibson and Fender) so they didnt get any crawly / hoppy insects.


I see you are in Scotland, Merl. I know medicine has been very advanced over there for centuries, so you probably don't need to know this, but somebody else here might. When a dog or cat gets fleas (unless it's a major infestation) you can use shampoo that contains sodium lauryl sulfate--many of the cheap shampoos still contain this ingredient. I don't know if cats get baths but if they do then you should be able to use the cheap shampoos, too. Once you see that all the fleas are dead in the water just rewash with whatever shampoo you normally use. (it's possible that environmental laws have already removed sodium lauryl sulfate from the products you use, but it is still available here in the US.)


----------



## znapschatz

clavichorder said:


> As long as we are talking about new members of households...this cat was hanging out in our yard a lot a few months ago and we wondered if it had a home. A few days ago we received a call from a neighbor asking us if we knew who this long haired black cat was. And I didn't hear about this at all, I just got a text from my mom while at work saying that we are going to try to keep this cat. Now it's sleeping in my room. She has a great personality, but she is a scrappy outdoor thing and really really wants out. We aren't entirely sure about how to give her a sense that this could be her new home, and we have been posting adds for found cat for quite some time but nobody has responded. Here she is with me, after a long day at work of incessant sanding:
> 
> View attachment 87193


Entirely black cats are unusual in my part of the world. Around here they all have at least one modest patch of white somewhere on their persons. Does yours, by any chance, have some white showing anywhere not visible in the photograph?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> :Huilunsoittaja: Given your love of Russian culture I thought you had already been there several times!?!!! What kind of schedule will you have in Ohio?--semesters? Or a personally designed schedule w your professors? I need you to get over to Russia and find Illarion! By the way--I am really thrilled for you. I live right next door to Ohio and still haven't gone there to see the wonderful art museums.


Well, I've been to Finland 4 times, so that's about as close as I've gotten. ^_^ Toured an old Orthodox church in Helsinki that I am 95% sure Glazunov visited since he went to Helsinki many times (besides the common tourist sights everyone visits). It's my goal to go to Russia for a musical pilgrimage sometime in the next 10 years, a long trip (at least 2 weeks). There are currently many barriers to it happening:

1) Need to really spend time with school for next 2 years, including the summers when I will work or go to Festivals
2) Need to get steady income of some sort especially after grad school so I can start paying the loans
3) Paying the loans and using savings to travel to_ job auditions_, not Russia
4) My parents aren't enthusiastic about me going to Russia, especially alone. I would need a tour guide/translator (which I could get if I can get my musicologist friend to take me there. She offered the idea to me some months ago. I believe our friendship to last a lifetime, honestly)
5) My parents would prefer me travel to Russia as a day trip from Finland by going to St. Petersburg from Helsinki by train or ferry. But there's too much to see there for a day trip, or even a few days! And I want to go to Moscow too! And they said no to that recently, that Moscow is out of the idea.
6) It's not okay to argue with my parents about this. They are super serious about me having these ideas, and they won't stand for me just up and going without their permission or their knowledge, even if I did get the means. I may be moving out of the house and being independent, but they don't stand for that kind of rebelliousness. I'm still their daughter. I have to get them on the same page as me, hence, could take 10 years for this to happen.
7) If I get married, my husband better be supportive or else that's not going to go well at all. I don't wanna drag a spouse around with me just for my wants and make him go into debt because of me.
8) Nuclear war?  (Only a joke, but still... Americans really distrust Russia right now...)

So there you go. That's what's keeping me from Russia, and if I had none of these barriers in the way, then heck yeah I'd go to Russia this summer! I can only dream instead...


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Huilunsoittaja: I'll keep my mouth shut about Moscow because your parents definitely wouldn't like my ideas. My parents didn't like me going to Mexico City when I was 18 (my first trip out of the country), but we each have to walk our own walk. I will tell you that I made a LOT of money when I was in high school and first year of college playing piano at cocktail parties. $50 an hour back in the years of the flood. Something for u to consider. Do u have a car to take to OH?


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Here's my new kitty. Say hello to Tokai. She's a real sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 87173
> View attachment 87174


She is so cute--congratulations.


----------



## Merl

JosefinaHW said:


> Merl, Please repost these photos--and many more--in the "Companion Animal" Thread. That thread is also located in the Community Forum. Thank you very much!! Those eyes are CAPTIVATING!


Okey dokey. I'll try and get a few better ones from my phone.


----------



## Guest

I came to my senses and decided to continue piano lessons. I'll never get over my insecurities if I don't frequently play for someone.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I came to my senses and decided to continue piano lessons. I'll never get over my insecurities if I don't frequently play for someone.


I suspected as much......couldn't believe that you where a quitter .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I suspected as much......couldn't believe that you where a quitter .


Ouch--"quitter" is a bit harsh! "Suspender" would be more accurate!


----------



## clavichorder

znapschatz said:


> Entirely black cats are unusual in my part of the world. Around here they all have at least one modest patch of white somewhere on their persons. Does yours, by any chance, have some white showing anywhere not visible in the photograph?


She has little tufts of 'not quite black' on some of the edge fur and curiously, I was just noticing these strange tufts of reddish color around her back.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Ouch--"quitter" is a bit harsh! "Suspender" would be more accurate!


In Dutch we have a saying: van uitstel komt afstel, roughly meaning, if you suspend things, uselessly means it stays that way.
No proper translation to find, sorry


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> I came to my senses and decided to continue piano lessons. I'll never get over my insecurities if I don't frequently play for someone.


Great news. Never mind the insecurities, it's great to play for somebody other than a sound recorder.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 4) My parents aren't enthusiastic about me going to Russia, especially alone. I would need a tour guide/translator (which I could get if I can get my musicologist friend to take me there. She offered the idea to me some months ago. I believe our friendship to last a lifetime, honestly).


I can sort of understand your parents, but there are no dangers involved in going to Russia alone, especially if you are going to stay in big cities like Moscow and St. Pete.


----------



## Pugg

Some days I wonder what happens in this world, a random stabbing in London.....could have been one of our members .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> Okey dokey. I'll try and get a few better ones from my phone.


Thank you very much, Merl!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Some days I wonder what happens in this world, a random stabbing in London.....could have been one of our members .


A victim or the perpetrator?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Taggart said:


> Great news. Never mind the insecurities, it's great to play for somebody other than a sound recorder.


:Taggart: A Belated CONGRATULATIONS for passing your latest piano level exam!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> A victim or the perpetrator?


You should get some kind of award for that one!!! :lol:


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 4) My parents aren't enthusiastic about me going to Russia, especially alone. I would need a tour guide/translator (which I could get if I can get my musicologist friend to take me there. She offered the idea to me some months ago. I believe our friendship to last a lifetime, honestly)


Guides aren't expensive in Piter, but better try to find a Russian student of music (via the internet: www.vk.com , the Russian Facebook) ; he/she needs the money and you will have no robotic talk...


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


> Guides aren't expensive in Piter, but better try to find a Russian student of music (via the internet: www.vk.com , the Russian Facebook) ; he/she needs the money and you will have no robotic talk...


I love the way you think, TxllxT! That is fantastic suggestion for Huilu. If she connects with some Russian music students it might work out where she could go to study for an extended period in time at a Russian conservatory of music!! Heh Huilu, sign up for a subscription to Audible.com. They have several of the Pimsleur Russian language courses. Yes, it is mostly "tourist" Russian but getting that into your pre-conscious brain will certainly help. I certainly would imagine they would teach Russian at any music conservatory, right? You could start taking formal lessons in Ohio! This is all very exciting!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> :Huilunsoittaja: I'll keep my mouth shut about Moscow because your parents definitely wouldn't like my ideas. My parents didn't like me going to Mexico City when I was 18 (my first trip out of the country), but we each have to walk our own walk. I will tell you that I made a LOT of money when I was in high school and first year of college playing piano at cocktail parties. $50 an hour back in the years of the flood. Something for u to consider. Do u have a car to take to OH?


Nope no car. I have no steady income, nor will I for quite some time. I hope to be a public transit person in grad school, and also mooch off other people who have cars. I did that for 4 years of undergrad.  Parents are driving me to Ohio next week, pulling behind a large trailer of all my stuff. The impending work that I foresee next week... >_<


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nope no car. I have no steady income, nor will I for quite some time. I hope to be a public transit person in grad school, and also mooch off other people who have cars. I did that for 4 years of undergrad.  Parents are driving me to Ohio next week, pulling behind a large trailer of all my stuff. The impending work that I foresee next week... >_<


I hear u about the money stuff--I really do. But just two FYIs: I can send u s link for a free 3 month trial to Audible--you could listen to the Russian on the bus or while going laundry etc. I looked into what is going on at the Cleveland Museum of Art: this is their centennial so there are loads of special events. You might want to go and offer to perform the flute for an hour one evening etc... They'll love how you play and how you look (sorry to say it but it most definitely helps) and they might hire u for additional events or someone else will! Don't u love how TxllxT and I are planning your whole life!
Lol. I'm posting this from my phone so... You keep talking about marriage--I don't know how old you are, but what's the race and maybe you will wind up marrying a Russian man.


----------



## clavichorder

If you will allow me to be superstitious, existential, probably delusional and unnecessarily dramatic for a moment: I may have lost another "life" today. Seems like I've lost at least 3, maybe 4, maybe more, this year. A close call that could have been much worse, but resulted in absolutely nothing except a free beer and dinner out with some strangers. I was riding my bike down a street with a bike lane. I had been very vigilant about car doors opening all day long. It's something that I've been thinking about ever since it was recently brought to my attention again by someone who told me about their nerve damage from an accident related to that. Sure enough, a door opens that I don't solidly recall registering a sign of potential danger from, just as I'm coming up. I turned quickly and my handle bar struck the door hard, and I flipped off and landed next to a car. The guy said he always tries to check for that, that it happened to him years ago, and he was meeting his friends at this bar, so a friend of his who had just met him offered me a beer and I said sure(after we had verified that I wasn't injured. My knee got the worst and these thick jeans helped).

I don't know what's going on with this year. Maybe I'm talking myself subconsciously into a dangerous life path or something. I'm crazy enough and have never been entirely free of superstitious beliefs, even when I really really don't want to think about those things because they creep me out. I also profoundly distrust people who claim to know about my fate or path, or even their own(why should they even claim anything about it if they know?). But I'm obsessively worried about something being off. Fear of bad kharma contaminates my thoughts subtly on a daily basis. And I sometimes hate these pretentious western buddhist wannabe ******** who claim to know anything about that, who would preach to me, because I know a few.(it's a very mean thing to say, because some of these people are nice to me and I consider my friends, but considering what's been up with me...)

I do feel that maybe I have habits and thoughts, and have had for a long time, that are not the best. Perhaps from a moral standpoint. And yet I'm not analytically astute enough, or objective enough with myself to readily know what it is askew. Sometimes feel like I had it coming when things like this happen. I'm not shaken up. A vocal part of me is proud of what I perceive as this random propensity to odd situations, otherwise I wouldn't post about it. It might just be magical thinking. Maybe it's not that unusual. And maybe statistically these aren't flukes. Needless to say, a friend of the guy that opened the door on me happened to be a father of a girl that was a grade down from me in high school, and I live in a metropolitan area of several million people, and went to a school that wasn't at all in my neighborhood.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A victim or the perpetrator?


Both I guess, cheeky


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> if you will allow me to be superstitious, existential, probably delusional and unnecessarily dramatic for a moment: I may have lost another "life" today. Seems like i've lost at least 3, maybe 4, maybe more, this year. A close call that could have been much worse, but resulted in absolutely nothing except a free beer and dinner out with some strangers. I was riding my bike down a street with a bike lane. I had been very vigilant about car doors opening all day long. It's something that i've been thinking about ever since it was recently brought to my attention again by someone who told me about their nerve damage from an accident related to that. Sure enough, a door opens that i don't solidly recall registering a sign of potential danger from, just as i'm coming up. I turned quickly and my handle bar struck the door hard, and i flipped off and landed next to a car. The guy said he always tries to check for that, that it happened to him years ago, and he was meeting his friends at this bar, so a friend of his who had just met him offered me a beer and i said sure(after we had verified that i wasn't injured. My knee got the worst and these thick jeans helped).
> 
> I don't know what's going on with this year. Maybe i'm talking myself subconsciously into a dangerous life path or something. I'm crazy enough and have never been entirely free of superstitious beliefs, even when i really really don't want to think about those things because they creep me out. I also profoundly distrust people who claim to know about my fate or path, or even their own(why should they even claim anything about it if they know?). But i'm obsessively worried about something being off. Fear of bad kharma contaminates my thoughts subtly on a daily basis. And i sometimes hate these pretentious western buddhist wannabe ******** who claim to know anything about that, who would preach to me, because i know a few.(it's a very mean thing to say, because some of these people are nice to me and i consider my friends, but considering what's been up with me...)
> 
> i do feel that maybe i have habits and thoughts, and have had for a long time, that are not the best. Perhaps from a moral standpoint. And yet i'm not analytically astute enough, or objective enough with myself to readily know what it is askew. Sometimes feel like i had it coming when things like this happen. I'm not shaken up. A vocal part of me is proud of what i perceive as this random propensity to odd situations, otherwise i wouldn't post about it. It might just be magical thinking. Maybe it's not that unusual. And maybe statistically these aren't flukes. Needless to say, a friend of the guy that opened the door on me happened to be a father of a girl that was a grade down from me in high school, and i live in a metropolitan area of several million people, and went to a school that wasn't at all in my neighborhood.


omg!


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> If you will allow me to be superstitious, existential, probably delusional and unnecessarily dramatic for a moment: I may have lost another "life" today. Seems like I've lost at least 3, maybe 4, maybe more, this year. A close call that could have been much worse, but resulted in absolutely nothing except a free beer and dinner out with some strangers. I was riding my bike down a street with a bike lane. I had been very vigilant about car doors opening all day long. It's something that I've been thinking about ever since it was recently brought to my attention again by someone who told me about their nerve damage from an accident related to that. Sure enough, a door opens that I don't solidly recall registering a sign of potential danger from, just as I'm coming up. I turned quickly and my handle bar struck the door hard, and I flipped off and landed next to a car. The guy said he always tries to check for that, that it happened to him years ago, and he was meeting his friends at this bar, so a friend of his who had just met him offered me a beer and I said sure(after we had verified that I wasn't injured. My knee got the worst and these thick jeans helped).
> 
> I don't know what's going on with this year. Maybe I'm talking myself subconsciously into a dangerous life path or something. I'm crazy enough and have never been entirely free of superstitious beliefs, even when I really really don't want to think about those things because they creep me out. I also profoundly distrust people who claim to know about my fate or path, or even their own(why should they even claim anything about it if they know?). But I'm obsessively worried about something being off. Fear of bad kharma contaminates my thoughts subtly on a daily basis. And I sometimes hate these pretentious western buddhist wannabe ******** who claim to know anything about that, who would preach to me, because I know a few.(it's a very mean thing to say, because some of these people are nice to me and I consider my friends, but considering what's been up with me...)
> 
> I do feel that maybe I have habits and thoughts, and have had for a long time, that are not the best. Perhaps from a moral standpoint. And yet I'm not analytically astute enough, or objective enough with myself to readily know what it is askew. Sometimes feel like I had it coming when things like this happen. I'm not shaken up. A vocal part of me is proud of what I perceive as this random propensity to odd situations, otherwise I wouldn't post about it. It might just be magical thinking. Maybe it's not that unusual. And maybe statistically these aren't flukes. Needless to say, a friend of the guy that opened the door on me happened to be a father of a girl that was a grade down from me in high school, and I live in a metropolitan area of several million people, and went to a school that wasn't at all in my neighbourhood.


Writing things down seems to be a good relieve, so don't hold back on our account, in the mean time take care .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Writing things down seems to be a good relieve, so don't hold back on our account, in the mean time take care .


You always say the right thing, Pugg!

Clavi: I totally agree w. Pugg


----------



## clavichorder

Maybe I should take up meditation and make a general life shift to more meditative activity.


----------



## clavichorder

Pugg said:


> Writing things down seems to be a good relieve, so don't hold back on our account, in the mean time take care .


I've been doing it for years here, Pugg! Fortunately, none of my entries have included anything illegal, that I'm aware of. Probably a handful of embarrassments floating around though. It does seem to just flow out of me here. I often try to channel the process to paper journal, but it's never quite like it is when written in this forum format I'm so comfortable in.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> I've been doing it for years here, Pugg! Fortunately, none of my entries have included anything illegal, that I'm aware of. Probably a handful of embarrassments floating around though. It does seem to just flow out of me here. I often try to channel the process to paper journal, but it's never quite like it is when written in this forum format I'm so comfortable in.


As long nobody is really offended, keep on doing it.


----------



## TxllxT

JosefinaHW said:


> I hear u about the money stuff--I really do. But just two FYIs: I can send u s link for a free 3 month trial to Audible--you could listen to the Russian on the bus or while going laundry etc. I looked into what is going on at the Cleveland Museum of Art: this is their centennial so there are loads of special events. You might want to go and offer to perform the flute for an hour one evening etc... They'll love how you play and how you look (sorry to say it but it most definitely helps) and they might hire u for additional events or someone else will! Don't u love how TxllxT and I are planning your whole life!
> Lol. I'm posting this from my phone so... You keep talking about marriage--I don't know how old you are, *but what's the race and maybe you will wind up marrying a Russian man.*


Was I thinking about that?  I was just thinking about the most lovely & exciting way to spent a holiday in Piter :angel:.


----------



## Wood

clavichorder said:


> A close call that could have been much worse, but resulted in absolutely nothing except a free beer and dinner out with some strangers. I was riding my bike down a street with a bike lane. I had been very vigilant about car doors opening all day long. It's something that I've been thinking about ever since it was recently brought to my attention again by someone who told me about their nerve damage from an accident related to that. Sure enough, a door opens that I don't solidly recall registering a sign of potential danger from, just as I'm coming up. I turned quickly and my handle bar struck the door hard, and I flipped off and landed next to a car. .


Cycle lanes are the spawn of Satan. They are used to keep cyclists out of the way of cars but are very dangerous and contribute to numerous accidents (seemingly like yours) and death, particularly at traffic light junctions. They should be ignored whilst cycling. In town, hold the primary position, well away from the kerb, and force cars to overtake you, thereby giving you a wide berth. At nearside junctions, in particular, stay well away from the gutter.


----------



## TxllxT

Tomorrow there will be thunderstorms & rain, so today we walked our say-goodbye walk around the Neva. This enormously wide & fast flowing river is the heart of Saint Petersburg. It is possible that Czar Peter the Great looked at Amsterdam and Venice when he choose the location where Piter should be built. But in Amsterdam the water of the IJ is without movement, without whirls and a fascinating blackness (this because of the different sun reflections). Venice is coming closer to Piter because of its watery liveliness. We crossed the Trinity bridge (French construction by the Eiffel company) on foot, went straight through the Peter & Paul fortification and ended up at the half circle of Strelka. Apart from the mysterious river there is a clouded heaven above St Petersburg that is a story in itself. The clouds do grow & keep growing to sizes that one normally only can see from an airplane window, but here they rise up and dwarf the city skyline with their white cauliflowers. 
Today we saw busloads of tourists from Catalonia. Mostly it is the upper ten of the Chinese that flock around everywhere, but all of a sudden we got a different flavour in the city. Never before there have visited so many tourists Piter as in this year.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

T minus 7 days. Dusted a corner of my room that hadn't been touched since high school, caused a _big _cloud of dust to fly up. :lol: Held my breath and covered my mouth with a cloth so I wouldn't sneeze like crazy.

Opening ceremony of the Olympics tonight, so not so much work done today. Gotta practice instead! Started studying music history last night too. Hypodorian... Antiphons... Organum...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TWO THINGS

First, I had a crazy cool dream last night. Putin was in town?  Well, I talked to him (how that happened I won't even care to explain, it's dream logic), I told him in English I was Russophile and that I was starting to learn Russian. I demonstrated a few words to him which he was amused by. He told me that another word I should know is поворития, _povoritiya_. He said it meant "good", or as a response to "How are you?" like _khorosho _or something like that. But when I woke up this morning to check its actual translation, it doesn't mean anything, or the closest thing it might mean is something about cooking.  Was he telling me to get back in the kitchen?!?!  I think my mind just forgot the phrase "kak pozhidayetye?" so it substituted with a fake word or something I've vaguely heard before. Anyhow after our rather long talk he gave me a hug like he really cared for me, that he appreciated my company when no one else liked him. :lol: Shhhhhhhhh this doesn't mean I'm that sympathetic to Putin's government, it was just a dream...

Second, I was listening to various radios stations on my phone, and I happened to go to the one in Cincinnati where they were giving an interesting announcement to say the least... paraphrased: "We are beginning our CD sale in honor of the Olympics and will be promoting Greek music, that is, music by Greek composers as well as Greek-themed music, _including _the Overture on Greek Themes by Alexander Borodin."
BAH!
The announcer must have been winging that announcement, because that's very incorrect. The only Russian composer making overtures on Greek themes was Glazunov. Anyhow, does this mean they'll be selling a recording of such work (there are actually 2 overtures) and playing it on the radio too?  Gave me another great laugh to start off my day! _So _close to hearing his name but no cigar... because error I alone would notice.


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TWO THINGS
> 
> First, I had a crazy cool dream last night. Putin was in town?  Well, I talked to him (how that happened I won't even care to explain, it's dream logic), I told him in English I was Russophile and that I was starting to learn Russian. I demonstrated a few words to him which he was amused by. He told me that another word I should know is поворития, _povoritiya_. He said it meant "good", or as a response to "How are you?" like _khorosho _or something like that. But when I woke up this morning to check its actual translation, it doesn't mean anything, or the closest thing it might mean is something about cooking.  Was he telling me to get back in the kitchen?!?!  I think my mind just forgot the phrase "kak pozhidayetye?" so it substituted with a fake word or something I've vaguely heard before. Anyhow after our rather long talk he gave me a hug like he really cared for me, that he appreciated my company when no one else liked him. :lol: Shhhhhhhhh this doesn't mean I'm that sympathetic to Putin's government, it was just a dream...
> 
> Second, I was listening to various radios stations on my phone, and I happened to go to the one in Cincinnati where they were giving an interesting announcement to say the least... paraphrased: "We are beginning our CD sale in honor of the Olympics and will be promoting Greek music, that is, music by Greek composers as well as Greek-themed music, _including _the Overture on Greek Themes by Alexander Borodin."
> BAH!
> The announcer must have been winging that announcement, because that's very incorrect. The only Russian composer making overtures on Greek themes was Glazunov. Anyhow, does this mean they'll be selling a recording of such work (there are actually 2 overtures) and playing it on the radio too?  Gave me another great laugh to start off my day! _So _close to hearing his name but no cigar... because error I alone would notice.












Today we visited the Finnish Lutheran church at Bolshaya Konyushennaya Ulitsa (side street of Nevsky Prospekt). With your Finnish family connections contacting the people of this church would also be a great way of getting to your dreamplace. They could help with cheap lodging (this is quite expensive in Piter) & guiding etc.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


> Was I thinking about that?  I was just thinking about the most lovely & exciting way to spent a holiday in Piter :angel:.


:TxllxT: LOL. I know. I'm such a know-it-all I have to either laugh or cry--I'm choosing to laugh!


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TWO THINGS
> 
> First, I had a crazy cool dream last night. Putin was in town?  Well, I talked to him (how that happened I won't even care to explain, it's dream logic), I told him in English I was Russophile and that I was starting to learn Russian. I demonstrated a few words to him which he was amused by. He told me that another word I should know is поворития, _povoritiya_. He said it meant "good", or as a response to "How are you?" like _khorosho _or something like that. But when I woke up this morning to check its actual translation, it doesn't mean anything, or the closest thing it might mean is something about cooking.  Was he telling me to get back in the kitchen?!?!  I think my mind just forgot the phrase "kak pozhidayetye?" so it substituted with a fake word or something I've vaguely heard before. Anyhow after our rather long talk he gave me a hug like he really cared for me, that he appreciated my company when no one else liked him. :lol: Shhhhhhhhh this doesn't mean I'm that sympathetic to Putin's government, it was just a dream...
> 
> Second, I was listening to various radios stations on my phone, and I happened to go to the one in Cincinnati where they were giving an interesting announcement to say the least... paraphrased: "We are beginning our CD sale in honor of the Olympics and will be promoting Greek music, that is, music by Greek composers as well as Greek-themed music, _including _the Overture on Greek Themes by Alexander Borodin."
> BAH!
> The announcer must have been winging that announcement, because that's very incorrect. The only Russian composer making overtures on Greek themes was Glazunov. Anyhow, does this mean they'll be selling a recording of such work (there are actually 2 overtures) and playing it on the radio too?  Gave me another great laugh to start off my day! _So _close to hearing his name but no cigar... because error I alone would notice.


That's not a dream , more of a nightmare.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wood said:


> Cycle lanes are the spawn of Satan.


:Wood: Wow, That's pretty intense, Wood!


----------



## JosefinaHW

TxllxT said:


> Today we visited the Finnish Lutheran church at Bolshaya Konyushennaya Ulitsa (side street of Nevsky Prospekt). With your Finnish family connections *contacting the people of this church would also be a great way of getting to your dreamplace. They could help with cheap lodging* (this is quite expensive in Piter) & guiding etc.


The stars are aligning, Huilu....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> That's not a dream , more of a nightmare.


From a different perspective, Pugg, whatever his politics, Putin is a very attractive man; I did prefer how he looked before he had the recent work around his eyes done.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> From a different perspective, Pugg, whatever his politics, Putin is a very attractive man; I did prefer how he looked before he had the recent work around his eyes done.


Now take your tongue out of your cheek.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> Now take your tongue out of your cheek.


I don't get it, Dr. J.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You're not putting us on about Putin?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> You're not putting us on about Putin?


I am not the only one to admit it, My Friend! There is definitely something about his face that is very attractive. He's also a great dresser. Would I want to be his mistress? No way, no how.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> I am not the only one to admit it, My Friend! There is definitely something about his face that is very attractive. He's also a great dresser. *Would I want to be his mistress? No way, no how.*


Probably a wise decision.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> You're not putting us on about Putin?


I never really thought about it before, but he is a variation on a theme of Daniel Craig. Perhaps more distinguished than Daniel Craig.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> Probably a wise decision.


Absolutely, but there's no harm in looking.  'makes the news a lot more palatable, too.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> I never really thought about it before, but he is a variation on a theme of Daniel Craig. * Perhaps more distinguished than Daniel Craig.*


Good God!!

lol


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> Good God!!
> 
> lol


Nope, I have to say he IS more distinguished looking than Craig. When you see him Putin is almost always wearing a gorgeous, classic navy suit and an elegant tie. Craig wears a t-shirt when he's not in a film. Putin is older. Last but not least, he is one of the world's most powerful men and he knows it. Start to ask women or those attracted to men what they HONESTLY think of Putin's appearance.


----------



## Poodle

JosefinaHW said:


> Nope, I have to say he IS more distinguished looking than Craig. When you see him Putin is almost always wearing a gorgeous, classic navy suit and an elegant tie. Craig wears a t-shirt when he's not in a film. Putin is older. Last but not least, he is one of the world's most powerful men and he knows it. Start to ask women or those attracted to men what they HONESTLY think of Putin's appearance.


Why don't you tell us?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Poodle said:


> Why don't you tell us?


I am REALLY dense tonight.  I don't understand, Poodle?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I'm sure nobody here would think less of you if you were, but are you, by any chance, having a toke on something?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm sure nobody here would think less of you if you were, but are you, by any chance, having a toke on something?


OMG, I really am not the only person to think this about Putin! The only thing I'm on right now are two Alleve's (from getting a headache from watching an hysterically funny video of a grey squirrel posted by Sospiro), a glass of ice water, and an orange spice black tea (the spices are nutmeg and cardamom!).


----------



## Dr Johnson

I see.

Well, it's all just more confirmation that me and the zeitgeist are no longer on hand shaking terms.


----------



## Poodle

Dr Johnson said:


> I see.
> 
> Well, it's all just more confirmation that me and the zeitgeist are no longer on hand shaking terms.


+1 to this :lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Poodle said:


> Why don't you tell us?


I get it. I was drooling was I? Well now you know why they only let me out of the attic once every six months.


----------



## Poodle

JosefinaHW said:


> I get it. I was drooling was I? Well now you know why they only let me out of the attic once every six months.


You're allowed to enjoy things, my treat


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I get it. I was drooling was I? Well now you know why they only let me out of the attic once every six months.


To much excitement for one day Josefina .


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> To much excitement for one day Josefina .


She can start drooling tomorrow if she behaves


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> In Dutch we have a saying: van uitstel komt afstel, roughly meaning, if you suspend things, uselessly means it stays that way.
> No proper translation to find, sorry


Achter de wolken schijnt de zon


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Nope, I have to say he IS more distinguished looking than Craig. When you see him Putin is almost always wearing a gorgeous, classic navy suit and an elegant tie. Craig wears a t-shirt when he's not in a film. Putin is older. Last but not least, he is one of the world's most powerful men and he knows it. Start to ask women or those attracted to men what they HONESTLY think of Putin's appearance.


I am reminded of the classic Carol Burnett* song:

https://johndwilsey.com/2014/06/30/carol-burnetts-hilarious-obsession-with-john-foster-dulles/

I MADE A FOOL OF MYSELF OVER JOHN FOSTER DULLES
Lyrics and music by Ken Welch

I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.
Oh, I made a chump of myself over John Foster Dulles.
The first time I saw him t'was at the UN.
Oh, I never have been one to swoon over men,
But I swooned, and the drums started poundin', and then
I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.

I knew it was futile to dream,
For we never could marry -
Still, my heart ripped apart at the seams
For our state secretary.

The next time I saw him, he was flying to Spain;
He waved to someone as he boarded the plane.
"Was it me?" cried my heart,
And then I went insane.
I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.

"Get ahold of yourself", I told myself;
To my heart, I said "Oh, behave.
Who are you to John Foster Dulles?" I asked my heart,
And it replied: "His slave."

Then in somebody's newspaper column (I think Robert Ruark),
I read that John Foster was due at the airport in Newark.
To Jersey by taxi I made a mad race -
I pushed through the crowd till we stood face to face.
I grabbed for his sleeve, but I got his briefcase.
At least it was something belonging to John Foster Dulles.

It's so nice of you all to come visit me here in prison.
With good behaviour I should be out, oh, in about 7 years.
But I'm not un-American, and I'm not a spy,
But how can I convince the FBI
That I'm simply on fire with desire for John Foster Dulles?

*the brilliant American comedienne who first came to public attention with this song about President Eisenhower's Secretary of State. For more on Dulles: 
http://www.nytimes.com/1986/07/13/books/dull-duller-dulles.html


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> I am reminded of the classic Carol Burnett* song:
> 
> https://johndwilsey.com/2014/06/30/carol-burnetts-hilarious-obsession-with-john-foster-dulles/
> 
> I MADE A FOOL OF MYSELF OVER JOHN FOSTER DULLES
> Lyrics and music by Ken Welch
> 
> I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.
> Oh, I made a chump of myself over John Foster Dulles.
> The first time I saw him t'was at the UN.
> Oh, I never have been one to swoon over men,
> But I swooned, and the drums started poundin', and then
> I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.
> 
> I knew it was futile to dream,
> For we never could marry -
> Still, my heart ripped apart at the seams
> For our state secretary.
> 
> The next time I saw him, he was flying to Spain;
> He waved to someone as he boarded the plane.
> "Was it me?" cried my heart,
> And then I went insane.
> I made a fool of myself over John Foster Dulles.
> 
> "Get ahold of yourself", I told myself;
> To my heart, I said "Oh, behave.
> Who are you to John Foster Dulles?" I asked my heart,
> And it replied: "His slave."
> 
> Then in somebody's newspaper column (I think Robert Ruark),
> I read that John Foster was due at the airport in Newark.
> To Jersey by taxi I made a mad race -
> I pushed through the crowd till we stood face to face.
> I grabbed for his sleeve, but I got his briefcase.
> At least it was something belonging to John Foster Dulles.
> 
> It's so nice of you all to come visit me here in prison.
> With good behaviour I should be out, oh, in about 7 years.
> But I'm not un-American, and I'm not a spy,
> But how can I convince the FBI
> That I'm simply on fire with desire for John Foster Dulles?
> 
> *the brilliant American comedienne who first came to public attention with this song about President Eisenhower's Secretary of State. For more on Dulles:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1986/07/13/books/dull-duller-dulles.html


:Znapschatz: Words cannot describe.... :lol:

I've got all kinds of people chuckling over this one!

You are the BEST, My Friend!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> :Znapschatz: Words cannot describe.... :lol:
> 
> I've got all kinds of people chuckling over this one!
> 
> You are the BEST, My Friend!


Now I AM jealous.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Now I AM jealous.


Znapschatz is BEST in his way, you are the BEST in your way--I've got a very big heart, My Friend.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Znapschatz is BEST in his way, you are the BEST in your way--I've got a very big heart, My Friend.


Thanks goodness, makes my day :angel:


----------



## Guest

I saw a neurologist yesterday because of having had an epileptic seizure. My MRI scan was fine, my EEG a bit iffy. It's my choice whether to take medication, specifically Lamotrigine. So now I need to weigh up the pros and cons. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> I saw a neurologist yesterday because of having had an epileptic seizure. My MRI scan was fine, my EEG a bit iffy. It's my choice whether to take medication, specifically Lamotrigine. So now I need to weigh up the pros and cons. Hmmmmm....


I learned from my mother( studied medicine and practising) If one needs medication take it, stay in contact with your doctor and stop, or turns the doses down as soon as it's going "normal "again. All in consult with the doctor as I mentioned before. 
Good luck .


----------



## JosefinaHW

dogen said:


> I saw a neurologist yesterday because of having had an epileptic seizure. My MRI scan was fine, my EEG a bit iffy. It's my choice whether to take medication, specifically Lamotrigine. So now I need to weigh up the pros and cons. Hmmmmm....


I know next to nothing about epilepsy. In what way is the EEG iffy?


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I know next to nothing about epilepsy. In what way is the EEG iffy?


"showing slightly abnormal electrical activity." 
A serious blast of abnormality results in an epileptic episode.


----------



## JosefinaHW

dogen said:


> "showing slightly abnormal electrical activity."
> A serious blast of abnormality results in an epileptic episode.


I was just looking at some info on that drug. The doctor didn't seem to lean one way or another about the drug?


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> I saw a neurologist yesterday because of having had an epileptic seizure. My MRI scan was fine, my EEG a bit iffy. It's my choice whether to take medication, specifically Lamotrigine. So now I need to weigh up the pros and cons. Hmmmmm....


Best wishes at a difficult time. Trouble with modern medicine is that all the best drugs have side effects. The ones I had to take included bladder cancer (which I didn't get) and skin cancer (which I did but not seriously). The good thing is that they sorted out my condition. All the best with your decision and your condition.


----------



## TxllxT

TxllxT said:


> Today we visited the Finnish Lutheran church at Bolshaya Konyushennaya Ulitsa (side street of Nevsky Prospekt). With your Finnish family connections contacting the people of this church would also be a great way of getting to your dreamplace. They could help with cheap lodging (this is quite expensive in Piter) & guiding etc.


Back home my wife read a bit more on the Russian internet about this church and its attenders. One Fin told about his yearly pilgrimage to Piter from a nowhere village in Finland. At home he doesn't go to church, but in Piter he does. The people from this church are Russians from Finnish descent. They still speak Finnish, but in an archaic way, because these people don't know about the new developments of Finnish. He loves this old Finnish. He loves the people because of their long standing attachment to their fatherland.

Another specialty: every time when one arrives from Helsinki by the Sibelius Express train into the Finland station of Saint Petersburg the loudspeakers on the platform play the 'Hymn of the great city' by Reinhold Glière:


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I was just looking at some info on that drug. The doctor didn't seem to lean one way or another about the drug?


No because I'm not a definite You need to go on meds case. So it's my call and quite a bit to weigh up (fits, side effects, driving rules...)


----------



## bestellen

Best wishes at a difficult time. Trouble with modern medicine is that all the best drugs have side effects.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I have some good news. My sister thought that Gracyn had swallowed a dime Sunday night. Gracyn started vomiting around 5am right before my sister was leaving for an appointment. After a very long vigil the X-Ray showed no dime! I'd post a photo but I don't know how to do that via my phone.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

bestellen said:


> Best wishes at a difficult time. Trouble with modern medicine is that all the best drugs have side effects.


At one time I was on an anti-depressant that came with a long list of known side-effects. The list began with 'drowsiness' and ended with 'sudden death', then went on 'If you notice any of these symptoms contact your physician'. Through a Ouija board, presumably?


----------



## Pugg

I do have a stalker, hurray.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I saw a neurologist yesterday because of having had an epileptic seizure. My MRI scan was fine, my EEG a bit iffy. It's my choice whether to take medication, specifically Lamotrigine. So now I need to weigh up the pros and cons. Hmmmmm....


Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> No because I'm not a definite You need to go on meds case. So it's my call and quite a bit to weigh up (fits, side effects, driving rules...)


Well, driving, you can do without that, I have. But think about your craft beer and whisky appreciation, man. Your work, above all else, must not suffer!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, driving, you can do without that, I have. But think about your craft beer and whisky appreciation, man. Your work, above all else, must not suffer!


Driving, well my job is 13 miles from home so that's 3 hours daily bus travel. And the possible drug side effects sound terrible. It could drive a person to drink.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Driving, well my job is 13 miles from home so that's 3 hours daily bus travel. And the possible drug side effects sound terrible. It could drive a person to drink.


Yes, sorry for my facetiousness, you have my sympathy. It is a problem in the UK that public transport is often not a good option for commuting. It has meant locating myself as close as practicable to work to minimise the daily travel time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Why did today's episode on Good Mythical Morning have to be about _necrophilia_.... OF ALL DAYS OF THE YEAR! 

>_<

Anyhow it's been a good day of more cleaning and packing while listening to muzik. T minus 2 days!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm still looking for higher position jobs and filling out a very long quiz (part of the application) is making me wonder why such tedious things are put on applicants, when it's not like a science or teaching job. It's seriously weird.


----------



## Crudblud

Hi everyone, just dropping by to let you all know I'm still here!

I've been really busy lately. I don't know if I mentioned this at all previously, but I've been the lead writer and composer at a small game development studio here in Sheffield since October of last year, and the current project, a fantasy RPG, has taken up most of my time since then. Up until July I was mostly writing text for the current project's "lore" (the game world's histories, philosophies, religions, poetry etc.), then my partner/boss was kind enough to give me the bones of a new computer (my old one died back in September), which is better than the previous and has enabled me to start composing on a much larger scale than before. 

Unfortunately I haven't had much time to work on my personal projects, only a few minutes of new music not created for the game has been laid down (I do hope to complete this fledgling piece before the year is out), but I've completed almost an hour of soundtrack material over the past couple of months. Despite this, I've been sneaking an hour here and there for the sake of my sanity, and am now one third of the way through completing a computer (i.e.: not humanly performable) arrangement of the first scherzo from Mahler's 10th symphony for a septet of harpsichord (of course), violin, oboe, bassoon, alto saxophone, cimbasso, and halo drum. Hopefully I'll have a complete draft of that to share in Today's Composers soon.

My work for the game, which is heavily inspired by (and hopefully not plagiarising unwittingly from) baroque music, has led me to have a greater appreciation for the era, and particularly of the instrumental music of Johann Sebastian Bach (transcriptions of some of which I've been learning to play on the guitar: I am halfway decent at BWV 1001, but the fugue still trips me up), as well as Johann Jakob Froberger, both of whom have been principal guides to not perfomingly incredibly badly in this endeavour. Without going into too much detail, a substantial portion of the music is "in universe," meaning that it is presented as if it were composed by people in the game world, and I have a couple of fictional composer biographies up my sleeve to go along with it. One of the advantages of being in charge of both writing and music is that I can combine the two to essentially create a fictional culture, which opens up a lot of possibilities in terms of window dressing (non-gameplay elements) and I'm pretty confident we've got something unique on our hands as a result. Yes, I am saying that I'm a genius, and you can't stop me! Ha ha... Okay, but seriously, I'm proud of the work I'm doing, and getting to do my two favourite things all day is wonderful, if exhausting.

That just about wraps it up for the time being. I will try to be here more often in future, but can't promise anything. Hope everyone is doing well/arguing enthusiastically about the objective value of modern music, and I guess I'll see you when I see you!


----------



## GreenMamba

Crudblud said:


> That just about wraps it up for the time being. I will try to be here more often in future, but can't promise anything. *Hope everyone is doing well/arguing enthusiastically about the objective value of modern music*, and I guess I'll see you when I see you!


Lucky guess.......


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> I do have a stalker, hurray.


ugg: What are you talking about?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Why did today's episode on Good Mythical Morning have to be about _necrophilia_.... OF ALL DAYS OF THE YEAR!


What is "Good Mythical Morning"? Well I can't imagine what would ever be a good day to talk about necrophilia, .... but why is this day special to you, Huilu?

P.S. Ok, I saw your blog. Instead of plain ice water, I am going to drink sparkling water the rest of the evening in celebration of Glazunov's birthday and I am finally going to watch your YouTube Tribute!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> ugg: What are you talking about?


Nothing for _you_ to worry about love, I found the ignore button .


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> What is "Good Mythical Morning"? Well I can't imagine what would ever be a good day to talk about necrophilia, .... but why is this day special to you, Huilu?
> 
> P.S. Ok, I saw your blog. Instead of plain ice water, I am going to drink sparkling water the rest of the evening in celebration of Glazunov's birthday and I am finally going to watch your YouTube Tribute!


I am going to take a guess and say this is the video about weird dead body stories they posted yesterday.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I may be dropping off here for a while, due to my life as a composer.
I've been getting in contact with a few chamber ensembles, for commissions and general networking. 
Life seems to be going down another path again but whatever happens, I won't be bored! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I may be dropping off here for a while, due to my life as a composer.
> I've been getting in contact with a few chamber ensembles, for commissions and general networking.
> Life seems to be going down another path again but whatever happens, I won't be bored! :lol:


How's the job hunting going?


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> Driving, well my job is 13 miles from home so that's 3 hours daily bus travel. And the possible drug side effects sound terrible. It could drive a person to drink.


Good luck with your recovery Dogen. Illness is cr#p.

I'm with TV about driving not necessarily being essential. I know you're otherwise fit, so could you consider the combination of bus and folding bike? That way you'd get to work & do your exercise.


----------



## aleazk

Some medical tests in my near future... my doctor fears I may have anemia...


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> Some medical tests in my near future... my doctor fears I may have anemia...


Good luck and keep well .


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> Some medical tests in my near future... my doctor fears I may have anemia...


Hopefully, it's just that, and easily remedied by diet and iron pills. All the best.


----------



## Mahlerian

My laptop's keyboard, which has been threatening me with suicide for the last few months, has finally gone and become useless on me. I discovered this in the worst possible way: booting up and realizing I couldn't type in my password because one of the letters needed wasn't responding at all!


----------



## Taggart

Mahlerian said:


> My laptop's keyboard, which has been threatening me with suicide for the last few months, has finally gone and become useless on me. I discovered this in the worst possible way: booting up and realizing I couldn't type in my password because one of the letters needed wasn't responding at all!


Get a USB keyboard pro tem.


----------



## Blancrocher

^^ Same thing has happened to me a couple times before -- in both cases the repair was inexpensive, though the time to fix varied. The longest it took was about a week while the fixers waited for a part to arrive.


----------



## Mahlerian

Taggart said:


> Get a USB keyboard pro tem.


Already done! That's how I'm typing this now.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> I may be dropping off here for a while, due to my life as a composer.
> I've been getting in contact with a few chamber ensembles, for commissions and general networking.
> Life seems to be going down another path again but whatever happens, I won't be bored! :lol:


You could just cut back on your time on here. I hope.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> *I may be dropping off here for a while*, due to my life as a composer.
> I've been getting in contact with a few chamber ensembles, for commissions and general networking.
> Life seems to be going down another path again but whatever happens, I won't be bored! :lol:


Nothing amiss, I hope?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"Good afternoon Huilu! I see you were busy all day with moving preparations! Ready to leave your childhood home once and for all? You'll be leaving your favorite radio station too. But one thing's for sure... you're never gonna escape _me _MUAHAHAHAHA! I'm following you to Cincinnati. While you're literally doing _anything_, remember I'm always watching you... _always_..." :devil:

And I thought yesterday was a happy day... <3


----------



## Guest

I saved $16,000 today! After reading nothing but rave reviews of Wilson Audio speakers, I finally heard their least expensive ones today, the Sabrina model (yes, $16k is the cheapest!). They did not sound half as good as my DALI Epicon 2 speakers, which cost half as much. It was quite an eye/ear-opening experience and made me appreciate how good my current speakers sound.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I saved $16,000 today! After reading nothing but rave reviews of Wilson Audio speakers, I finally heard their least expensive ones today, the Sabrina model (yes, $16k is the cheapest!). They did not sound half as good as my DALI Epicon 2 speakers, which cost half as much. It was quite an eye/ear-opening experience and made me appreciate how good my current speakers sound.


Tread ourself to something nice .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Tread ourself to something nice .


I don't think my wife would agree to that!


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> You could just cut back on your time on here. I hope.


Something like that, don't worry. Always room for more Schnittke discoveries!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Nothing amiss, I hope?


No, I just have other things I need to focus my attention on. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> No, I just have other things I need to focus my attention on. :tiphat:


On job hunting is a wild guess?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> On job hunting is a wild guess?


That's always constantly in the background but I'm working hard to push my music career out to the public. Lots of contacting ensembles, universities and applying for better jobs. :tiphat:

How's Pugg going? You're a pianist right?


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> That's always constantly in the background but I'm working hard to push my music career out to the public. Lots of contacting ensembles, universities and applying for better jobs. :tiphat:
> 
> How's Pugg going? You're a pianist right?


Not professional, I know my limits .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On the road!! So begins the 8 hour journey to my new home. 4 hours today, 4 tomorrow. I'm not allowed to drive, too risky with the trailer, so I'll just be here in the back of the car figuring out what to do with myself... I heard the route is very scenic though.


----------



## Guest

I guess this is more of what happens in my niece's life, but her son, my great-nephew, has been modeling for several years, and here's a recent ad from L.L. Bean:










(He's on the right...)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hah! That's pretty cool! What are the monetary benefits of that field, for a kid?

Meanwhile in Huilu's life, driving through Ohio now, I got bored and turned on my radio app where I can listen to international classical radio stations. Nothing interesting... that is until I went to the Finnish classical station... 

"What are the odds of that!?"

I don't ask that question anymore. Because "odds" and "fate" are far less personal...and _calculated_...


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hah! That's pretty cool! What are the monetary benefits of that field, for a kid?
> 
> Meanwhile in Huilu's life, driving through Ohio now, I got bored and turned on my radio app where I can listen to international classical radio stations. Nothing interesting... that is until I went to the Finnish classical station...
> 
> "What are the odds of that!?"
> 
> I don't ask that question any more. Because "odds" and "fate" are far less personal...and _calculated_...


Some people have all the luck


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hah! That's pretty cool! What are the monetary benefits of that field, for a kid?


I think he gets several hundred dollars per session. It goes into a college account.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Does anyone know of the best time to start looking for Christmas classical concert tickets for December? Also any good sites to search on for said tickets?


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Does anyone know of the best time to start looking for Christmas classical concert tickets for December? Also any good sites to search on for said tickets?


Sarah, I do think that every venue has his own site, so if you want to see The Met opera, just go too their website.
Just a example of course .


----------



## Pugg

I've got another stalker I think.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I've got another stalker I think.


You mean here or in real life?


----------



## clavichorder

I'm having trouble knowing what kind of people(based on how I often feel inspired to interact with them) relate to better. There are people with very different opinions and styles of being than me, with whom if I am serious, we get angry at each other or else withdraw. But sometimes we share a sense of humor and it doesn't seem to matter, for the most part. I enjoy the challenge of relating with them and I think it's likewise. We like to bother each other. Then there are people who share ideas with me on so many levels. If I'm unlucky we really don't get along for some reason, we can't be at ease and can only compete or loosely exist in the same circle. If we like each other enough or something, then we have a supportive but serious and often tedious connection. 

Okay, enough of that. I'm on vacation for just over a week. Till later.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> I'm having trouble knowing what kind of people(based on how I often feel inspired to interact with them) relate to better. There are people with very different opinions and styles of being than me, with whom if I am serious, we get angry at each other or else withdraw. But sometimes we share a sense of humor and it doesn't seem to matter, for the most part. I enjoy the challenge of relating with them and I think it's likewise. We like to bother each other. Then there are people who share ideas with me on so many levels. If I'm unlucky we really don't get along for some reason, we can't be at ease and can only compete or loosely exist in the same circle. If we like each other enough or something, then we have a supportive but serious and often tedious connection.
> 
> Okay, enough of that. I'm on vacation for just over a week. Till later.


Have a nice vacation and see you soon.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> You mean here or in real life?


Can't say, that would be violating the rules.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

My boss just resigned. I don't know when he will be replaced but I have no job for the next month. 
There is another steel factory in my town, I will ask about jobs there. My girlfriend is really upset, which also doesn't make it welcoming to come home


----------



## isorhythm

Transparent ploy for sympathy: I crashed my bike today. 100 percent my fault - I was fiddling with my bag, overtired, going too fast, not paying attention. Fortunately I didn't hit anyone else so I am the sole victim. I'm pretty sure I sprained my wrist - getting that looked at tomorrow - and I also broke three teeth, which my dentist heroically fixed today on extremely short notice. But my face is pretty beat up. Basically, I look ridiculous and feel like a huge idiot.


----------



## JosefinaHW

isorhythm said:


> Transparent ploy for sympathy: I crashed my bike today. 100 percent my fault - I was fiddling with my bag, overtired, going too fast, not paying attention. Fortunately I didn't hit anyone else so I am the sole victim. I'm pretty sure I sprained my wrist - getting that looked at tomorrow - and I also broke three teeth, which my dentist heroically fixed today on extremely short notice. But my face is pretty beat up. Basically, I look ridiculous and feel like a huge idiot.


'sorry to hear this. So what kind of cheer-you up, sympathy would you like? Photos of sleek cars and/or helicopters, so you can ditch the bike permanently?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh dear! I was thinking about stuff like that happening to me as I went biking today. It's been a long time since I biked. Actually getting my bike down to the ground floor from my apartment was extremely hard and I fell down one flight of stairs on top of the bike, getting a bit scratched up. I got a major audition so I don't want any serious injuries happening any time soon. I hope you get better soon isorhythm! I'm glad your teeth were fixed.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh dear! I was thinking about stuff like that happening to me as I went biking today. It's been a long time since I biked. Actually getting my bike down to the ground floor from my apartment was extremely hard and I fell down one flight of stairs on top of the bike, getting a bit scratched up. I got a major audition so I don't want any serious injuries happening any time soon. I hope you get better soon isorhythm! I'm glad your teeth were fixed.


Are you biking to keep fit? (LOL) or to get to uni? What happened to public transit? Are you pleased with things there so far?

P.S. You have to change your location now.


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> My boss just resigned. I don't know when he will be replaced but I have no job for the next month.
> There is another steel factory in my town, I will ask about jobs there. My girlfriend is really upset, which also doesn't make it welcoming to come home


How did this go, still got your job?


----------



## Rena

Wow! Biking in the states is very dangerous and any time I bike I'm afraid of being hit by a vehicle or driven off the road by a huge truck. Like today, I was tailgated by a massive ford tundra that had been raised easily three feet. So as I sit in my sizable Tucson, being dwarfed by this massive diesel truck, honking and flicking me off (Road rage is very common here.) I drowned out my fears by listening to Shostakovich- ballet suite no 4. :'D


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> Are you biking to keep fit? (LOL) or to get to uni? What happened to public transit? Are you pleased with things there so far?
> 
> P.S. You have to change your location now.


I biked to campus today to see if I could. It's pretty hard to get there (upward incline), but coming home was thus easier. Got too winded/sweaty from it to my liking though, so I will go back to the bus until it's cooler outside. It's just good to know that I can do it if need be.

Yes, I should change my location, teehee!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm depressed again and struggling to perform daily tasks.


----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm depressed again and struggling to perform daily tasks.


How sh1t. I know this feeling and sometimes it's all I can do to lie on the bed.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm going through an onerous and expensive ordeal with a malignant bureaucracy, but I'm keeping my cool. The cd budget is still intact.


----------



## Dim7

Blancrocher said:


> I'm going through an onerous and expensive ordeal with a malignant bureaucracy, but I'm keeping my cool. The cd budget is still intact.


I hope you are not trying to ask for a leave from Talk Nonsense?


----------



## Blancrocher

Dim7 said:


> I hope you are not trying to ask for a leave from Talk Nonsense?


Oh no, I didn't mean to imply that this was anything _that_ serious.


----------



## mstar

Blancrocher said:


> I'm going through an onerous and expensive ordeal with a malignant bureaucracy, but I'm keeping my cool. *The cd budget is still intact.*


Hey - glad you know what's important in life. 
I was trying to buy a recording yesterday in the middle of the night. It was a Rachmaninoff recording (dear goodness, go figure), and I really wanted it, but I needed 60 more cents than what was left of an iTunes gift card. 
So now I'm reworking my budget. Gotta buy those iTunes gift cards. 
(You can tell I don't get paid. The student life is a hard one. )


----------



## cwarchc

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm depressed again and struggling to perform daily tasks.


Speak to us.
We will listen
It's not as bad as you think

I know I was there a few years ago

However, I'm here now

There is light
it just takes time
and
people to understand

pm me if you want


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I biked to campus today to see if I could. It's pretty hard to get there (upward incline), but coming home was thus easier. Got too winded/sweaty from it to my liking though, so I will go back to the bus until it's cooler outside. It's just good to know that I can do it if need be.
> 
> Yes, I should change my location, teehee!


Cincinnati is located on the Ohio River, and parts of it are hilly. A bike should give you a good workout. Welcome to Ohio, I hope your stay here is productive and enjoyable.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm depressed again and struggling to perform daily tasks.


Very sorry to hear this. It's very familiar. Try to address that small corner of your mind that still functions and task it with repeatedly telling yourself that this is just a transient phase, it will pass, there will be light, you just have to push on through it. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Blancrocher

Great, Gawker.com is being shut down. I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to keep up with the news of the day after this.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Great, Gawker.com is being shut down. I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to keep up with the news of the day after this.


Are you sure? It's working perfect.


----------



## geralmar

The road to hell is paved with good intentions.
No good deed goes unpunished.

Some years ago I donated blood to the Red Cross at work. A week later I received a cryptic letter directing me to an appointment with a Red Cross counselor several towns over. I would have to take time off from work to attend. Coincidentally I was scheduled for a routine physical beforehand and I showed the letter to my doctor and asked what it meant. He said it was the form letter the Red Cross mailed to blood donors who tested positive for HIV. I was dumbfounded and angered: I knew the results were bogus and I told my doctor so. Nevertheless he set a followup appointment and gave me a slip to take to the lab for an HIV test. I felt humiliated when I had to give the slip to the nurse for the blood draw.

The Red Cross counselor who interviewed me was a sympathetic lady of middle age. She informed me I had tested positive for HIV then began to interrogate me on how I may have been infected. I was asked about sex with men, women; with and without condoms; various sexual practices, past or present sexual diseases; and drug use and shared needles. Finally I was asked the catchall question about anything out of the ordinary that happened before I donated blood. I told her that a week before donation I received a flu shot, but that I had told the screening nurse who assured me that it was safe for me to give blood. The counselor stiffened then fell silent for several seconds, visibly conflicted. Aware that I had noticed her discomfiture she seemed to reach a decision. In a lowered voice-- which I thought strange since we were alone in a private office-- she confided that this year's flu vaccine formulation was giving false positives in HIV tests. The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) was quietly working on the problem in cooperation with the Red Cross. The pamphlets the counselor gave me before I left the clinic didn't make it to the car. 

When my doctor insisted I read the lab results for the good news, he was probably taken aback by my fury rather than relief. A couple weeks later I received another form letter from the Red Cross informing me that because I had tested positive for HIV I was banned for life from giving blood and there was no appeal. Nothing ever appeared in the media about the problem with the vaccine. And my permanent medical file will always document that I was referred for an HIV test.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The only one with any real negative consequences is the Red Cross since they now lost a donor (although perhaps they may rescind this ban on you later?). Unless you enjoyed giving blood, for then which I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

geralmar said:


> The road to hell is paved with good intentions.
> No good deed goes unpunished.


That's pretty appalling treatment you received there, geralmar...


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's pretty appalling treatment you received there, geralmar...


Utterley appalling.


----------



## Ingélou

It is shocking.


----------



## Mahlerian

So my old laptop of approximately five years is dead. Gone. The motherboard seems to have been fried and the keyboard started outputting reams of information that prevented the system from booting up or anything.

Getting it replaced....


----------



## Spawnofsatan

I got a small kitchen job at a little bakery, better than nothing I guess...


----------



## Pugg

Spawnofsatan said:


> I got a small kitchen job at a little bakery, better than nothing I guess...


Good luck, mind the teeth though.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Good luck, mind the teeth though.


Why? Are small bakers particularly prone to biting?


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Why? Are small bakers particularly prone to biting?


Just like a candy store, with all the sugars.


----------



## Wood

His warm baguettes could provide a bigger threat.


----------



## Spawnofsatan

It's a nice shop, but it's tremendously different from working in the factory last fortnight


----------



## Potiphera

The worst job I think is working in a cosmetics department. Most of the time, the assistants stand around trying not to look bored, their faces plastered with rendering and lazer bright lipstick, often with matching nail varnish, they look more like geisha girls giving you the come on. 

I was talking to an assistant in the Chemists the other day we were discussing a product, she was very sweet girl, but her bright shiny red lipstick was so thick on that your eyes kept fixed on her red lips during conversation. Sometimes girls need advice on how much is too much, but I wouldn't dream of offending anyone. 
I wonder if blokes really like that sort of thing?


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> The worst job I think is working in a cosmetics department. Most of the time, the assistants stand around trying not to look bored, their faces plastered with rendering and lazer bright lipstick, often with matching nail varnish, they look more like geisha girls giving you the come on.
> 
> I was talking to an assistant in the Chemists the other day we were discussing a product, she was very sweet girl, but her bright shiny red lipstick was so thick on that your eyes kept fixed on her red lips during conversation. Sometimes girls need advice on how much is too much, but I wouldn't dream of offending anyone.
> I wonder if blokes really like that sort of thing?


Coincidentally, I read an article in yesterday's paper saying that in Britain sales of red lipstick are beginning to fall because women do think that it's too 'full on', especially in an office or in another serious context.


----------



## Ingélou

We are just back from our Historically Informed Summer School at Scarborough and I'm feeling exhausted - also, the callus on my first finger has become so painful as a result of the hours of daily playing!

It was a curate's egg of a week. I give a more detailed account of the experience in my blog:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/ing-lou/2523-historically-informed-summer-school.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A lot happened in last 24 hours...

I had ensemble placement audition last night. It went well, so I thought. Few hours later the results were emailed to us. I got into wind orchestra and chamber winds, 2 ensembles. Must admit I was disappointed. There are 2 orchestras, a higher and lower group, and I wanted to get into one of them. After "ugh!"-ing for a while I submitted to it and decided to sign up for the courses. Turns out both of these ensembles conflict schedule-wise so I sent an email to the flute professors to address this issue...

This morning I got email saying I've been switched into the Philharmonia (top) orchestra and still staying in chamber winds.



This is gonna be a fantastic semester.....!


----------



## Guest

I sell CDs, LPs, books, and DVDs on Amazon. Three weeks ago, a customer bought the original German version of _Funny Games _on DVD. Today he asked for a refund because, get this, it's in German! The Product Details section clearly states it's in German with English subtitles. *sigh*


----------



## Guest

Just been made redundant. Whoops.


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Just been made redundant. Whoops.


Perhaps you can take a punt at Spawnofsatan job, the bakery job.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Just been made redundant. Whoops.


Oh dear! Were you expecting it? Hope it all sorts itself out in the most suitable of ways. Very best wishes.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear! Were you expecting it? Hope it all sorts itself out in the most suitable of ways. Very best wishes.


Not a surprise but hey ho wage slavery is but one lifestyle choice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

My dad has a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 2:50. This is such a nightmare: I've barely been able to hold down any food for several days. I feel like I'm going to implode. Between crying and trying to read a kindle book on my phone, my eyes are shot despite two bottles of eyedrops in a few days. I know (almost) every tool in the book to get through distressing situations, etc., I'm just trusting past experience... there comes a point when peace just displaces everything else from head-to-toe.


----------



## Pugg

I am laughing my socks off, just because I am feeling soooooo good!


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> My dad has a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 2:50. This is such a nightmare: I've barely been able to hold down any food for several days. I feel like I'm going to implode. Between crying and trying to read a kindle book on my phone, my eyes are shot despite two bottles of eyedrops in a few days. I know (almost) every tool in the book to get through distressing situations, etc., I'm just trusting past experience... there comes a point when peace just displaces everything else from head-to-toe.


Sorry to hear this - I hope things improve for you both soon. xx


----------



## Potiphera

So sorry Josefina, I do hope everything will be well for your dad.


----------



## Pugg

We going to have nice swim 25 kilometer a small lake just around the corner.


----------



## Potiphera

Thought I'd take a nice bus trip into town today, but it was a bit hairy scary the way the bus driver was driving I think maybe he forgot where the brakes were or his *ss was on fire. Going over the speed bumps was like hold on to your hats or handbags.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> My dad has a doctor's appointment tomorrow at 2:50. This is such a nightmare: I've barely been able to hold down any food for several days. I feel like I'm going to implode. Between crying and trying to read a kindle book on my phone, my eyes are shot despite two bottles of eyedrops in a few days. I know (almost) every tool in the book to get through distressing situations, etc., I'm just trusting past experience... there comes a point when peace just displaces everything else from head-to-toe.


Doesn't mean I literally "like" this post, but that I was alerted by it. I'm so sorry you are in such distress and hope it will be of short duration. Our best wishes go out to you both.


----------



## Sloe

Today was the first time in several days I was able to sleep easily and did not risk oversleeping.
I can say it have been really horrible and I have not been able to wake up by the alarm.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why. Why is it so darn hard to find this specific camera in working order? The hunt for it is becoming a pain in my fanny.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am currently planning a trip to Belgium.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am currently planning a trip to Belgium.


Manneke Pis, Brussels, Antwerpand Luik to name a few places, good food, you're going to love it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Manneke Pis, Brussels, Antwerpand Luik to name a few places, good food, you're going to love it.


My main objective is to to see WW1 stuffs. So I may stick to Ypres and Passendale. There is a lot to see in the way of the War squeezed into a short amount of time. I am definitely looking forward to the food though.


----------



## Wood

I go to Belgium for beer and the Ardennes.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> My main objective is to to see WW1 stuffs. So I may stick to Ypres and Passendale. There is a lot to see in the way of the War squeezed into a short amount of time. I am definitely looking forward to the food though.


I don't know how much time you have, but Belgium isn't that big.
They have nice beers also


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I did a 200 km (205 to be more precise) brevet yesterday - my first one ever. Brevets are long-distance (200, 300, 400, 600, 1000 or 1200 km) cycling events where the goal is not to come first, but to finish within a certain time limit. Very nice for slow riders like me  Below is a little article as to what brevets and randonneuring are all about:

http://bicycletimesmag.com/beginners-guide-randonneuring/


----------



## Wood

SiegendesLicht said:


> I did a 200 km (205 to be more precise) brevet yesterday - my first one ever. Brevets are long-distance (200, 300, 400, 600, 1000 or 1200 km) cycling events where the goal is not to come first, but to finish within a certain time limit. Very nice for slow riders like me  Below is a little article as to what brevets and randonneuring are all about:
> 
> http://bicycletimesmag.com/beginners-guide-randonneuring/


Great, good achievement SL. :clap:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> I don't know how much time you have, but Belgium isn't that big.
> They have nice beers also


I think perhaps 2 weeks? I will have to try some of the beer! Any suggestions on that front?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.

I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.

I would like to give you a sense of what is going on here so that you don't worry. We've known that my dad has "terminal" COPD for a few years. My dad is in his late 70s and he had smoked for decades. He was also exposed to a lot of asbestos--he and his best friend used to play in the stuff if you can imagine that.... not only that, he and his best friend always believed in Doing-It-Yourself, so there's asbestos in roof shingles, etc., etc., Neither of them are people to blame anyone else for what happens to them--it is what it is.

Well his health declined dramatically at Thanksgiving Dinner last year and the decline in his health has accelerated to the point that more drastic measures need to be taken to enable him to breathe somewhat easier and to help him relax a little. My father is very, very old-school: you don't take pills; you can conquer every pain with your mind, etc..

Thankfully the doctor's appointment ended well. He is open to taking a breathe-relax easier dose of morphine (an even bigger miracle is that he let us fill the prescription!). The entire family is very open to home hospice. A representative will be coming to the house either Wed or Thurs of this week to discuss any/all questions any of us have. My parents want the the rep/nurse to give dad his first dose of morphine. Everybody is on the same page that this doesn't necessarily mean he is going to die in the very near future and that this will enable him to have a richer life, however short. I am so thrilled that I think he has been convinced that the morphine will enable him to sit outside for awhile each day! 'just that is enough for me. 

Thank you, again.

Jo


----------



## Pugg

> Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.
> 
> I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.


Don't be silly Jo, we are with you, like you always are with other people.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Don't be silly Jo, we are with you, like you always are with other people.


ugg: I just have to say it again--you ALWAYS say the right thing.  I think one of the best things that has ever happened to me--and there have been many of them--is finding TC! Thank you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.
> 
> I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.
> 
> I would like to give you a sense of what is going on here so that you don't worry. We've known that my dad has "terminal" COPD for a few years. My dad is in his late 70s and he had smoked for decades. He was also exposed to a lot of asbestos--he and his best friend used to play in the stuff if you can imagine that.... not only that, he and his best friend always believed in Doing-It-Yourself, so there's asbestos in roof shingles, etc., etc., Neither of them are people to blame anyone else for what happens to them--it is what it is.
> 
> Well his health declined dramatically at Thanksgiving Dinner last year and the decline in his health has accelerated to the point that more drastic measures need to be taken to enable him to breathe somewhat easier and to help him relax a little. My father is very, very old-school: you don't take pills; you can conquer every pain with your mind, etc..
> 
> Thankfully the doctor's appointment ended well. He is open to taking a breathe-relax easier dose of morphine (an even bigger miracle is that he let us fill the prescription!). The entire family is very open to home hospice. A representative will be coming to the house either Wed or Thurs of this week to discuss any/all questions any of us have. My parents want the the rep/nurse to give dad his first dose of morphine. Everybody is on the same page that this doesn't necessarily mean he is going to die in the very near future and that this will enable him to have a richer life, however short. I am so thrilled that I think he has been convinced that the morphine will enable him to sit outside for awhile each day! 'just that is enough for me.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> Jo


I'm sorry to hear that your father is terminal (although from your original post I'd guessed that) but I am very glad to hear that everything is being done to make the time left as tolerable as possible.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I think perhaps 2 weeks? I will have to try some of the beer! Any suggestions on that front?


If you are in Antwerp ask for : *'t Elfde gebod*
Meaning the 11th Commitment, it's a lovely place and they have more sorts of beer you can have in one day.
Try a blond one ( that's the name)


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.
> 
> I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.
> 
> I would like to give you a sense of what is going on here so that you don't worry. We've known that my dad has "terminal" COPD for a few years. My dad is in his late 70s and he had smoked for decades. He was also exposed to a lot of asbestos--he and his best friend used to play in the stuff if you can imagine that.... not only that, he and his best friend always believed in Doing-It-Yourself, so there's asbestos in roof shingles, etc., etc., Neither of them are people to blame anyone else for what happens to them--it is what it is.
> 
> Well his health declined dramatically at Thanksgiving Dinner last year and the decline in his health has accelerated to the point that more drastic measures need to be taken to enable him to breathe somewhat easier and to help him relax a little. My father is very, very old-school: you don't take pills; you can conquer every pain with your mind, etc..
> 
> Thankfully the doctor's appointment ended well. He is open to taking a breathe-relax easier dose of morphine (an even bigger miracle is that he let us fill the prescription!). The entire family is very open to home hospice. A representative will be coming to the house either Wed or Thurs of this week to discuss any/all questions any of us have. My parents want the the rep/nurse to give dad his first dose of morphine. Everybody is on the same page that this doesn't necessarily mean he is going to die in the very near future and that this will enable him to have a richer life, however short. I am so thrilled that I think he has been convinced that the morphine will enable him to sit outside for awhile each day! 'just that is enough for me.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> Jo


The morphine will be a great help I should think. (My aunt had "hospice at home").


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I think perhaps 2 weeks? I will have to try some of the beer! Any suggestions on that front?


As a generalisation, if you're used to American beers (?), Belgian beers tend to be stronger, served in smaller glasses, and to be more flavoursome. I would recommend you try a Trappist beer (such as Chimay, Westmalle and Rochefort).


----------



## Weston

Today the BBC News web page lead story is about NASA ending it's successful 12 month Mars simulation team experiment. CNN's lead story is about "where Trump stands." Fox's lead story is about another sex scandal. Sorry if I'm not proud to be an American.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Today the BBC News web page lead story is about NASA ending it's successful 12 month Mars simulation team experiment. CNN's lead story is about "where Trump stands." Fox's lead story is about another sex scandal. Sorry if I'm not proud to be an American.


Patriotism is a ropey notion IMO anyway but your post I think is more about media ownership and agenda. FWIW, the BBC may not concern itself with titillation and scandal, but my perception of it is that at best its news is superficially dealt with and at worst it is an obviously biassed outlet (yet claims to be neutral).


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> We going to have nice swim 25 kilometer a small lake just around the corner.


...and to think in the Olympics they only manage 10 kilometer. SuperPugg!


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> ...and to think in the Olympics they only manage 10 kilometer. SuperPugg!


Without any form op drugs, was nice though, good for the body!


----------



## Belowpar

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.
> 
> I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.
> 
> I would like to give you a sense of what is going on here so that you don't worry. We've known that my dad has "terminal" COPD for a few years. My dad is in his late 70s and he had smoked for decades. He was also exposed to a lot of asbestos--he and his best friend used to play in the stuff if you can imagine that.... not only that, he and his best friend always believed in Doing-It-Yourself, so there's asbestos in roof shingles, etc., etc., Neither of them are people to blame anyone else for what happens to them--it is what it is.
> 
> Well his health declined dramatically at Thanksgiving Dinner last year and the decline in his health has accelerated to the point that more drastic measures need to be taken to enable him to breathe somewhat easier and to help him relax a little. My father is very, very old-school: you don't take pills; you can conquer every pain with your mind, etc..
> 
> Thankfully the doctor's appointment ended well. He is open to taking a breathe-relax easier dose of morphine (an even bigger miracle is that he let us fill the prescription!). The entire family is very open to home hospice. A representative will be coming to the house either Wed or Thurs of this week to discuss any/all questions any of us have. My parents want the the rep/nurse to give dad his first dose of morphine. Everybody is on the same page that this doesn't necessarily mean he is going to die in the very near future and that this will enable him to have a richer life, however short. I am so thrilled that I think he has been convinced that the morphine will enable him to sit outside for awhile each day! 'just that is enough for me.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> Jo


Jo

When we knew that time was short for my Father, I managed to have some fantastic honest conversations with him and I felt I grew to understand how he felt about what was happening to him. When I asked him if he minded my frankness, he commended me for getting him to articulate what was going on in his head. As a Doctor he was pretty much at peace with his situation and laughed at some of the hoops the NHS had made him jump through and some of the circomlocutions that people who called ,used to justify why they'd suddenly got in touch. He knew his situaton and didnt mind discussing it with someone he was clsoe to.

IN the months afterwards I was ablv to tell my Mother about this. Some Questions were perhaps to raw for her to ask at the time. She took great comfort from me telling her some of the things he'd said and it brought us closer and helped us both deal with the grief.

Use this time and strange to say, one day you may be grateful for it. Best wishes.


----------



## Sonata

I love swimming!! I've had a few nice beach days with the kids this summer. and come the fall and winter months, I'll get back to lap swimming at the local pool.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> Patriotism is a ropey notion IMO anyway but your post I think is more about media ownership and agenda. FWIW, the BBC may not concern itself with titillation and scandal, but my perception of it is that at best its news is superficially dealt with and at worst it is an obviously biassed outlet (yet claims to be neutral).


Agreed. Things must be very bad in the States if the BBC is considered to be good media. For me it is little more than a trivial comic, it is hard to believe the fatuous nature of most of the front pages stories:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/

At the same time there is a sinister right wing agenda which makes it a mouthpiece for our corrupt government. I hope more people will join me and not buy a TV License.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Agreed. Things must be very bad in the States if the BBC is considered to be good media. For me it is little more than a trivial comic, it is hard to believe the fatuous nature of most of the front pages stories:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/
> 
> *At the same time there is a sinister right wing agenda* which makes it a mouthpiece for our corrupt government. I hope more people will join me and not buy a TV License.


For non-British members, I should warn you that Wood has his tongue rammed in his cheek when he says the BBC has a "right wing agenda"*.

* Sorry, Wood.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> As a generalisation, if you're used to American beers (?), Belgian beers tend to be stronger, served in smaller glasses, and to be more flavoursome. I would recommend you try a Trappist beer (such as Chimay, Westmalle and Rochefort).


I have been graciously permitted p) to add that I think you should try some of the Belgian fruit beers.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> For non-British members, I should warn you that Wood has his tongue rammed in his cheek when he says the BBC has a "right wing agenda"*.
> 
> * Sorry, Wood.


For foreign readers wouldn't you agree it's some kind of compliment when both sides of the political lobby accuse a media outlet of a bias agianst them?


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> For non-British members, I should warn you that Wood has his tongue rammed in his cheek when he says the BBC has a "right wing agenda"*.
> 
> * Sorry, Wood.


...............................


----------



## Wood

Belowpar said:


> For foreign readers wouldn't you agree it's some kind of compliment when both sides of the political lobby accuse a media outlet of a bias agianst them?


It is rare and refreshing to be called out for one of my left wing rants.

Here are a couple of neo-liberals at it together.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2015/mar/26/tv-leaders-interviews-jeremy-paxman-cameron-miliband

The inherent bias in BBC politics is to present the Labour party as a real alternative to the Tories, when in fact it is only nuances that separate them. This is a very successful strategy. Groupthink insures that voters believe Labour to be a radical alternative, so voters vote for them instead of supporting a party that works for them rather than big business. This is one example of how the BBC exerts a very subtle but powerful influence to ensure that the elites remain in control.


----------



## Weston

To be fair I suppose it's possible the news web site tailors its content based on browsing history. Certainly the technology is simple enough. The BBC could easily tell I go straight to their science tab every day if they choose, so a story about a NASA experiment on the front page wouldn't be that big a surprise if that is the case.

In the states, science is often relegated to several pages in, after all the scandals, advice columns, daily astrology reports and whatever else sells more space for Burger King coupons.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you all for your kindness, concern and patience: I am deeply touched.
> 
> I still am ashamed of myself for dumping such distressing information on all of you here: thank you VERY much for not writing me off because of it. Really. I let myself get worn down to the point that I didn't handle the situation in a more appropriate manner; I'm back on track.
> 
> I would like to give you a sense of what is going on here so that you don't worry. We've known that my dad has "terminal" COPD for a few years. My dad is in his late 70s and he had smoked for decades. He was also exposed to a lot of asbestos--he and his best friend used to play in the stuff if you can imagine that.... not only that, he and his best friend always believed in Doing-It-Yourself, so there's asbestos in roof shingles, etc., etc., Neither of them are people to blame anyone else for what happens to them--it is what it is.
> 
> Well his health declined dramatically at Thanksgiving Dinner last year and the decline in his health has accelerated to the point that more drastic measures need to be taken to enable him to breathe somewhat easier and to help him relax a little. My father is very, very old-school: you don't take pills; you can conquer every pain with your mind, etc..
> 
> Thankfully the doctor's appointment ended well. He is open to taking a breathe-relax easier dose of morphine (an even bigger miracle is that he let us fill the prescription!). The entire family is very open to home hospice. A representative will be coming to the house either Wed or Thurs of this week to discuss any/all questions any of us have. My parents want the the rep/nurse to give dad his first dose of morphine. Everybody is on the same page that this doesn't necessarily mean he is going to die in the very near future and that this will enable him to have a richer life, however short. I am so thrilled that I think he has been convinced that the morphine will enable him to sit outside for awhile each day! 'just that is enough for me.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> Jo


You certainly have everyone's good will. Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> It is rare and refreshing *to be called out* for one of my left wing rants.


Sir, I was not challenging you to a duel!:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am both excited and nervous for my first drawing class tomorrow. Will I do myself justice? Who knows. I definitely am not lacking in inspiration lately!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your father is terminal (although from your original post I'd guessed that) but I am very glad to hear that everything is being done to make the time left as tolerable as possible.


Thank you very much for your best wishes! I feel 100% better about the situation because I think the new med and other services provided by home hospice will greatly improve his quality of life.

FYI: I *REALLY* like your new avatar! Hugh Lowrie is a great actor and _House_ was an interesting and fun show for the first few seasons. I own the DVDs for three or four of the seasons--haven't watched them in too long a time: we should schedule some coordinated binge watching fest. Remember the one where House shoots the corpse and then puts the body in the MRI! :lol: Great Stuff!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Belowpar said:


> When we knew that time was short for my Father, I managed to have some fantastic honest conversations with him and I felt I grew to understand how he felt about what was happening to him. When I asked him if he minded my frankness, he commended me for getting him to articulate what was going on in his head. He knew his situation and didn't mind discussing it with someone he was close to.
> 
> IN the months afterwards I was able to tell my Mother about this. Some Questions were perhaps too raw for her to ask at the time. She took great comfort from me telling her some of the things he'd said and it brought us closer and helped us both deal with the grief.
> 
> Use this time and strange to say, one day you may be grateful for it. Best wishes.


:Belowpar: Many thanks for sharing this with me; and I am very glad that you could see and feel the opportunity of the situation. I have already begun to experience some of what you mentioned, even prior to the appointment last week. I love my dad and he knows it. He loves me and I know it. I've had the opportunity to ask him if he has forgiven for all the things that I have ever done that hurt him and I know he has, so I couldn't ask for more than that. What pains me is seeing him suffer needlessly and his not letting me spoil him rotten! I'm hoping that the hospice people will help him to be more open to letting me lavish him in every and anyway that I can think.

Thank you again for your best wishes and the sharing of your experience.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> You certainly have everyone's good will. Welcome back to the forum.


:Znapschatz: Thank you. It is very good to be back.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> My main objective is to to see WW1 stuff. So I may stick to Ypres and Passendale. There is a lot to see in the way of the War squeezed into a short amount of time. I am definitely looking forward to the food though.


Hi, Sarah! I have been interested in visiting the WWI battlefields, too--just lie down on the ground and let it talk to me and let me talk to it, but not limited by words--sort of like a mind-meld, but a body-meld. Also, just walk and walk, day and night, over that ground. At every battlefield or military cemetery I have ever visited I have always felt a great peace--not a motion-less/action-less feeling, a very strong, powerful life-affirming feeling.

I also would like to visit the WWI museum in Kansas City, MO. Have you been there yet?

https://www.theworldwar.org/

Also, many thanks for your best wishes; I am VERY grateful.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you very much for your best wishes! I feel 100% better about the situation because I think the new med and other services provided by home hospice will greatly improve his quality of life.
> 
> FYI: I *REALLY* like your new avatar! Hugh Lowrie is a great actor and _House_ was an interesting and fun show for the first few seasons. I own the DVDs for three or four of the seasons--haven't watched them in too long a time: we should schedule some coordinated binge watching fest. *Remember the one where House shoots the corpse and then puts the body in the MRI! :lol: Great Stuff!*


No! :lol:

Must get the DVDs.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> Sir, I was not challenging you to a duel!:lol:


Oh, that's a relief! I thought after your last fracas with Dogen, my end would be the same:


----------



## Dr Johnson

It looks like the chap on the left is attacking the man on the ground with a bulb of garlic.


----------



## Wood

Weston said:


> To be fair I suppose it's possible the news web site tailors its content based on browsing history. Certainly the technology is simple enough. The BBC could easily tell I go straight to their science tab every day if they choose, so a story about a NASA experiment on the front page wouldn't be that big a surprise if that is the case.
> 
> In the states, science is often relegated to several pages in, after all the scandals, advice columns, daily astrology reports and whatever else sells more space for Burger King coupons.


Now everyone will be clicking on the BBC front page link I posted to discover my special interests.

There is nothing to see people, move on.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> It looks like the chap on the left is attacking the man on the ground with a bulb of garlic.


That must be how intellectuals fought duels in the 18th Century, garlic bulbs are far more civilised than guns. in fact, the 'Dogen' character looks like he may be suffering death by garlic breath.


----------



## Guest

I was in a fracas???


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> That must be how intellectuals fought duels in the 18th Century, garlic bulbs are far more civilised than guns. in fact, the 'Dogen' character looks like he may be suffering death by garlic breath.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I was in a fracas???


I don't remember it either.

Right, that's enough about duels from me today.


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't remember it either.
> 
> Right, that's enough about duels from me today.


Duels! I was almost challenged to a duel once. It was in Coffee Dan's in Hollywood, drinking 2 AM coffee with a friend and arguing about something inconsequential with a guy who was being obnoxious and increasingly annoying. Things got tense, and the friend I was with indicated it was time to go. Outside, he told me the guy, a total nut case he knew well, owned dueling pistols and had actually issued challenges to individuals whom he believed had offended him.

I was thrilled, would have loved to have accepted such a challenge. I had conjured a whole scenario in mind: duel at dawn in the Thrifty Drugs parking lot, complete with seconds, the proper gentlemen's dress, and the whole duel ritual thing. I had a whole cast in mind. Of course, I would have taken steps to make sure it wouldn't have actually got to the lethal part (call the cops, or something), but really! How often since the 1800s has there been an opportunity for a person to have participated in a genuine, old timey shoot-out? As I turned back toward the coffee shop, my friend prevailed upon me to let it go. But even now, I still have daydreams about what might have been.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Duels! I was almost challenged to a duel once. It was in Coffee Dan's in Hollywood, drinking 2 AM coffee with a friend and arguing about something inconsequential with a guy who was being obnoxious and increasingly annoying. Things got tense, and the friend I was with indicated it was time to go. Outside, he told me the guy, a total nut case he knew well, owned dueling pistols and had actually issued challenges to individuals whom he believed had offended him.
> 
> I was thrilled, would have loved to have accepted such a challenge. I had conjured a whole scenario in mind: duel at dawn in the Thrifty Drugs parking lot, complete with seconds, the proper gentlemen's dress, and the whole duel ritual thing. I had a whole cast in mind. Of course, I would have taken steps to make sure it wouldn't have actually got to the lethal part (call the cops, or something), but really! How often since the 1800s has there been an opportunity for a person to have participated in a genuine, old timey shoot-out? As I turned back toward the coffee shop, my friend prevailed upon me to let it go. But even now, I still have daydreams about what might have been.


You are just TOO much fun, Znapschatz! I love this, especially in the Thrifty Drugs parking lot!!! :lol:

I have a special request, though... would you consider using foils with no head gear instead of pistols? and, even better, ..... wearing powdered wigs?


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I am both excited and nervous for my first drawing class tomorrow. Will I do myself justice? Who knows. I definitely am not lacking in inspiration lately!


:Sarah: How did drawing class go? Did you have fun?


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Duels! I was almost challenged to a duel once. It was in Coffee Dan's in Hollywood, drinking 2 AM coffee with a friend and arguing about something inconsequential with a guy who was being obnoxious and increasingly annoying. Things got tense, and the friend I was with indicated it was time to go. Outside, he told me the guy, a total nut case he knew well, owned dueling pistols and had actually issued challenges to individuals whom he believed had offended him.
> 
> I was thrilled, would have loved to have accepted such a challenge. I had conjured a whole scenario in mind: duel at dawn in the Thrifty Drugs parking lot, complete with seconds, the proper gentlemen's dress, and the whole duel ritual thing. I had a whole cast in mind. Of course, I would have taken steps to make sure it wouldn't have actually got to the lethal part (call the cops, or something), but really! How often since the 1800s has there been an opportunity for a person to have participated in a genuine, old timey shoot-out? As I turned back toward the coffee shop, my friend prevailed upon me to let it go. But even now, I still have daydreams about what might have been.


Unfortunately I have never been challenged to a duel , although I suppose there is still time.

Re Josefina's wish for foils rather than pistols, nowadays I lack the wind for a sustained bout of swordplay, so it would have to be pistols.

I did think of issuing a challenge once, but realised that the logistics would be complicated, to say the least.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> Unfortunately I have never been challenged to a duel , although I suppose there is still time.
> 
> Re Josefina's wish for foils rather than pistols, nowadays I lack the wind for a sustained bout of swordplay, so it would have to be pistols.
> 
> I did think of issuing a challenge once, but realised that the logistics would be complicated, to say the least.


You could still wear the powdered wig!


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> You could still wear the powdered wig!


I wouldn't countenance a duel without one.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm still alive


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm still alive


Hello My Friend! What were you doing that would make us doubt that you wouldn't be?


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm still alive


We've only got your word for that.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> Re Josefina's wish for foils rather than pistols, nowadays I lack the wind for a sustained bout of swordplay, so it would have to be pistols.


Fencing with foils would have the advantage of no one having to die though. Plus one duel is unlikely to last long enough to be all that physically exhausting, especially with something as light as a foil.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> We've only got your word for that.


At least I think I am...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Fencing with foils would have the advantage of no one having to die though. Plus one duel is unlikely to last long enough to be all that physically exhausting, especially with something as light as a foil.


Speak for yourself! :lol:

I'd be worried about a heart attack after 10 mins.

Anyway, a duel with pistols doesn't have to end in death either. It's just over quicker.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> Speak for yourself! :lol:
> 
> I'd be worried about a heart attack after 10 mins.
> 
> Anyway, a duel with pistols doesn't have to end in death either. It's just over quicker.


I may be being a bit tedious, but 10 minutes would be very, very long for a single duel. I won't be so tedious as to add that a duel with foils, unlike with pistols, would not only not end in death, but unlikely to end in any injury at all, as foils have blunt tips, although the lack of fencing masks, as proposed in the scenario, does make the eyes a vulnerable target, and that this sentence is very, very long and has way too many commas.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> I may be being a bit tedious, but 10 minutes would be very, very long for a single duel. I won't be so tedious as to add that a duel with foils, unlike with pistols, would not only not end in death, but unlikely to end in any injury at all,* as foils have blunt tips,* although the lack of fencing masks, as proposed in the scenario, does make the eyes a vulnerable target, and that this sentence is very, very long and has way too many commas.


Fair enough. The scenario described by znapschatz seemed to involve the more traditional danger-of-death aspect of duelling, so that was what I was riffing on.

If the duel is to be fought with blunted swords, it may as well be fought with Nerf guns.

:lol:


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> Unfortunately I have never been challenged to a duel , although I suppose there is still time.
> 
> Re Josefina's wish for foils rather than pistols, nowadays I lack the wind for a sustained bout of swordplay, so it would have to be pistols.
> 
> I did think of issuing a challenge once, but realised that the logistics would be complicated, to say the least.


Well, it would have had to have been with pistols because I don't know how to fence. Pistols are easier, which I think accounts for their popularity back in the day. Their only drawback is that they are more difficult to clean, as opposed to swords, which only require a quick wipe down after use. I am guided in these matters by my mentor, Sergeant Harry Callahan of the San Francisco Police Department, yclept "Dirty Harry," as portrayed by Clint Eastwood, who remarked: "A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Well, it would have had to have been with pistols because I don't know how to fence. Pistols are easier, which I think accounts for their popularity back in the day. Their only drawback is that they are more difficult to clean, as opposed to swords, which only require a quick wipe down after use. I am guided in these matters by my mentor, Sergeant Harry Callahan of the San Francisco Police Department, yclept "Dirty Harry," as portrayed by Clint Eastwood, who remarked: "A man's got to know his limitations."


Traditionally duels were only fought by the nobility and upper classes:

*The duel was based on a code of honor. Duels were fought not so much to kill the opponent as to gain "satisfaction", that is, to restore one's honor by demonstrating a willingness to risk one's life for it, and as such the tradition of dueling was originally reserved for the male members of nobility; however, in the modern era it extended to those of the upper classes generally.
*

I expect they got the servants to clean their pistols.


----------



## Balthazar

When I fight a duel, I have my servants act as my bodyguards.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Balthazar said:


> When I fight a duel, I have my servants act as my bodyguards.


Very wise. .


----------



## Sloe

¨<I så+p¨<illed m¨<ilk on mhy6u key6uboat5rd and look vvhagt5r haå+på+pened. ¨<I ¨<ill å+pt5robablhy6u have gt5ro by6u a nevv comå+py6ugt5ret5r.

My keyboard is not vvorking so vell.

It seems to have been solved by itself.
A bit annoying that I leave the page every time I write w.


----------



## Rena

Has anybody ever been burned by the popcorn kettle machine at the movie theaters? Very nasty burn btw.


----------



## Wood

I belong to the lower orders, where conflict is settled by a good honest bare knuckle fight (& biting, kicking etc).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> I belong to the lower orders, where conflict is settled by a good honest bare knuckle fight (& biting, kicking etc).


I doubt that any of my late 18th/early 19th century forbears were of duellable status.

I see that the drawing above is "dedicated with respect to his Grace the Duke of Hamilton". When not shooting at each other or trying to run each other through with a sword, the quality liked to watch other people beating the **** out of each other.


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> Traditionally duels were only fought by the nobility and upper classes:
> 
> *The duel was based on a code of honor. Duels were fought not so much to kill the opponent as to gain "satisfaction", that is, to restore one's honor by demonstrating a willingness to risk one's life for it, and as such the tradition of dueling was originally reserved for the male members of nobility; however, in the modern era it extended to those of the upper classes generally.
> *
> 
> I expect they got the servants to clean their pistols.


Yeah, but I don't. As a member of the proletariat, I'm the one who has to clean power residue from every nook and cranny in the pistol, and cleanse the blade free of gore. That's why I don't go around willy nilly killing people. Everybody thinks it's just a matter of shoot and go, but they never consider the aftermath.


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Yeah, but I don't. As a member of the proletariat, I'm the one who has to clean power residue from every nook and cranny in the pistol, and cleanse the blade free of gore. That's why I don't go around willy nilly killing people. Everybody thinks it's just a matter of shoot and go, but they never consider the aftermath.


I thought you said it was the chap who challenged you who owned the pistols! :lol:

I fired three shots from a Ruger Old Army percussion revolver a few years ago, courtesy of its very indulgent owner. The faff he went through loading the thing was unbelievable.

(For UK members, it was all above board and legal, no fits of the vapours needed).


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> I thought you said it was the chap who challenged you who owned the pistols! :lol:
> 
> I fired three shots from a Ruger Old Army percussion revolver a few years ago, courtesy of its very indulgent owner. The faff he went through loading the thing was unbelievable.
> 
> (For UK members, it was all above board and legal, no fits of the vapours needed).


Obviously, I was referring to my status in life, not this particular never-to-be duel. In real life, I am not a gun owner and even less an enthusiast, although I come from a family in which my father kept them for "home protection," and one brother a genuine gun enthusiast (nut.) But firearms were to be my destiny anyway because of the draft. My army training included pistol, carbine, rifle, machine gun and grenade launcher, all of which I found entertaining but didn't give me a taste for guns. After every shooting session, there were hours spent cleaning the weapons, which was the origin of my distaste for same as referred to in my previous post. This resulted in my dodging the chore as much as possible. During live fire field exercises, I would take care not to shoot at all, which I could get away with because I was a squad leader, whose primary responsibility was to direct fire (Hey, guys! Shoot over there!)

Although it was fun shooting targets at a range and I was good at it, the shots were uncomfortably loud, very often causing my ears to ring, sometimes for days. That was at a time when the armed forces paid no attention whatever to ear protection, which consequently resulted in the progressive hearing loss I am presently experiencing. So among other gripes, that's yet another reason I don't like guns. But there are also statistics. The data convinces me that people are safer without them. Much safer. To his credit, even my gun enthusiast (nut) brother, who is at least a responsible one, got rid of all his guns when the first of his children was old enough stand up, and his home remained gun free until both were grown and out of the house.

You can guess how I view my 2nd Amendment fanatic countrymen.


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Obviously, I was referring to my status in life, not this particular never-to-be duel. In real life, I am not a gun owner and even less an enthusiast, although I come from a family in which my father kept them for "home protection," and one brother a genuine gun enthusiast (nut.) But firearms were to be my destiny anyway because of the draft. My army training included pistol, carbine, rifle, machine gun and grenade launcher, all of which I found entertaining but didn't give me a taste for guns. 1)* After every shooting session, there were hours spent cleaning the weapons, which was the origin of my distaste for same as referred to in my previous post. This resulted in my dodging the chore as much as possible.* During live fire field exercises, I would take care not to shoot at all, which I could get away with because I was a squad leader, whose primary responsibility was to direct fire (Hey, guys! Shoot over there!)
> 
> 2)*Although it was fun shooting targets at a range and I was good at it, the shots were uncomfortably loud, very often causing my ears to ring, sometimes for days. That was at a time when the armed forces paid no attention whatever to ear protection, which consequently resulted in the progressive hearing loss I am presently experiencing.* So among other gripes, that's yet another reason I don't like guns. But there are also statistics. The data convinces me that people are safer without them. Much safer. To his credit, even my gun enthusiast (nut) brother, who is at least a responsible one, got rid of all his guns when the first of his children was old enough stand up, and his home remained gun free until both were grown and out of the house.
> 
> You can guess how I view my 2nd Amendment fanatic countrymen.


1) Quite understandable. I loathe _all_ chores.

2) Very poor of the military. I'm sorry that you are suffering because of their failure to understand the basics of hearing protection.

I am not advocating that the UK return to the situation of 100 years ago when anyone could buy a gun. Personally I prefer shooting air arms because you can have a chat at the same time. Fortunately I belong to a club which takes safety (including ear protection, _very_ seriously).

At least you didn't have to clean out black powder residue.


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> 1) Quite understandable. I loathe _all_ chores.
> 
> 2) Very poor of the military. I'm sorry that you are suffering because of their failure to understand the basics of hearing protection.
> 
> I am not advocating that the UK return to the situation of 100 years ago when anyone could buy a gun. Personally I prefer shooting air arms because you can have a chat at the same time. Fortunately I belong to a club which takes safety (including ear protection, _very_ seriously).
> 
> At least you didn't have to clean out black powder residue.


May I enquire, what kind of loud club do you belong to? A lot of drinking and carousing? I mean, I've been in a sports bars in which the music was so loud you had to shout to make yourself heard by the guy next to you, and maybe that was hazardous to the ears as well. Or, do you refer to a shooting club? If so, my apologies  .


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> May I enquire, what kind of loud club do you belong to? A lot of drinking and carousing? I mean, I've been in a sports bars in which the music was so loud you had to shout to make yourself heard by the guy next to you, and maybe that was hazardous to the ears as well. *Or, do you refer to a shooting club?* If so, my apologies  .


I refer to a shooting club. 

However, I have also invested in some ear protection for when I have to play the very occasional gig in a loud club:


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> I refer to a shooting club.
> 
> However, I have also invested in some ear protection for when I have to play the very occasional gig in a loud club:


Very wise. My musician friends who work in similar environs all talk loud, an indicator of hearing loss. As one who didn't heed the issue in the wayback, mine is a tale of woe...well, maybe a bit over the top melodrama, but I am investigating hearing aids. That too is a tale of woe  .


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Very wise. My musician friends who work in similar environs all talk loud, an indicator of hearing loss. As one who didn't heed the issue in the wayback, mine is a tale of woe...well, maybe a bit over the top melodrama, *but I am investigating hearing aids. That too is a tale of woe :*( .


I was going to say "sorry to hear this", but inevitably that comes across as facetious and insensitive. Sorry to be made aware of this.

A friend of mine who fired a lot of different weapons in his time once said to me "Nasty things, guns, they loosen your teeth."


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> I was going to say "sorry to hear this", but inevitably that comes across as facetious and insensitive. Sorry to be made aware of this.






> A friend of mine who fired a lot of different weapons in his time once said to me "Nasty things, guns, they loosen your teeth."


If you like apples or crunchy foods, avoid guns  .


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> I doubt that any of my late 18th/early 19th century forbears were of duellable status.
> 
> I see that the drawing above is "dedicated with respect to his Grace the Duke of Hamilton". When not shooting at each other or trying to run each other through with a sword, the quality liked to watch other people beating the **** out of each other.


I suppose he had to find some entertainment whilst Emma was away. Those snail horns must have been rather loathsome.


----------



## znapschatz

Rena said:


> Has anybody ever been burned by the popcorn kettle machine at the movie theaters? Very nasty burn btw.


Never burned, nor have I ever got very close to one. Every one I've seen has been encased in a transparent box that also contains the popped corn, so unless one works behind the counter, there seems to be no chance of getting burned. How did you come by your nasty burn?


----------



## znapschatz

Wood said:


> I suppose he had to find some entertainment whilst Emma was away. *Those snail horns must have been rather loathsome.*


No wonder. Not enough rehearsal time.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> You are just TOO much fun, Znapschatz! I love this, especially in the Thrifty Drugs parking lot!!! :lol:
> 
> I have a special request, though... would you consider using foils with no head gear instead of pistols? and, even better, ..... wearing powdered wigs?


Thrifty's was across the street from Coffee Dan's and both open all night. I was much the night owl in those days, and used to play chess with a good friend sometimes until dawn. Every once in a while we would adjourn to Thrifty's lunch counter, also open for other meals, for the most wonderful hot fudge sundaes in the entire western hemisphere, and continue our chess games in one of their booths. They also had a huge parking lot that I had seen on the mornings we pulled all-nighters, and the optics were such that when the opportunity for a duel loomed, that was the obvious place to hold it. But the memory of what might have been is now all I have left of the non-event.

Yes, powdered wigs! Just a short drive from that very dueling ground was the Hollywood costume rental that studios and Halloweeners used. They had everything, including any fantasy drag you could possibly envision. I don't know if we could have picked some up on a one day rental, or if the rental would accept them back with blood on them, but speculating on an inspiration of the moment that never came off seems, in a world consisting largely of reality, a trivial matter. But no swords. I hate messes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So this evening I updated my website... and I made a blog! If you're interested in my flutistic endeavors, and perhaps a few anecdotes feature behind-the-scenes life of a musician/student, then I invite you to follow it! I'll post pictures too! I'm not sure how much I will post but probably whenever something major comes up. For example, my first concert September 9, I think I'll make a post about that. And I'll be posting personal stuff about myself, things I don't necessarily discuss here, or even Facebook. It won't be _overly _personal, but I'll delve into a little philosophy now and then.  Blog here!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> I suppose he had to find some entertainment whilst Emma was away. Those snail horns must have been rather loathsome.


If I may be annoyingly pedantic, Emma married Sir William Hamilton, not the Duke of Hamilton.

A few years ago I read t*his rather good biography* of Emma Hamilton.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am leaving for the _Vaterland_ tomorrow. Will be back on September 19th.


----------



## Blancrocher

Really suffering from the disappearance of Gawker.com. Somebody better make a copycat site quickly.


----------



## geralmar

My wife is upset because our cat threw up all over her still-wrapped classical CD. It's one of those abominable "bleeding chunk" compilation CDs-- snippets of symphonies, concertos and the like. Funny thing is the cat hit the CD squarely and there was no spillover onto the floor. I'm not laughing, however, since my wife made me clean it up.


----------



## Pugg

New load of workman coming, garage need a new roof.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Apologies if I have over-posted today. Mrs Pat went into hospital again early this morning so I'm trying to keep occupied until the phone call comes to say surgery's over and she's OK. Closely followed, if the last time is anything to go by, by a phone call asking me to come and take her away as soon as possible. It's only 'routine' surgery but anything involving a general anaesthetic is a cause for concern.


----------



## Ingélou

I have posted on TC with just the same motivation a couple of years ago when Taggart was having surgery. It did help me to control my anxiety. 

I wish you and Mrs Pat all the best - that everything will go as planned and that Mrs Pat will make a good recovery & the medical problem be sorted.

Very best wishes to you both.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pat Fairlea said:


> Apologies if I have over-posted today. Mrs Pat went into hospital again early this morning so I'm trying to keep occupied until the phone call comes to say surgery's over and she's OK. Closely followed, if the last time is anything to go by, by a phone call asking me to come and take her away as soon as possible. It's only 'routine' surgery but anything involving a general anaesthetic is a cause for concern.


Fingers crossed. I'm sure she'll be fine. I've had two generals this year in the space of 9 days. I hope you have her home in time for tea.


----------



## znapschatz

Pat Fairlea said:


> Apologies if I have over-posted today. Mrs Pat went into hospital again early this morning so I'm trying to keep occupied until the phone call comes to say surgery's over and she's OK. Closely followed, if the last time is anything to go by, by a phone call asking me to come and take her away as soon as possible. It's only 'routine' surgery but anything involving a general anaesthetic is a cause for concern.


Been there not so long ago. Best wishes for "routine" and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

znapschatz said:


> Been there not so long ago. Best wishes for "routine" and a speedy recovery.


Thanks everyone. Latest news is low BP so probably staying in for observation until it comes up again. Looks like pizza for one!


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> Thanks everyone. Latest news is low BP so probably staying in for observation until it comes up again. Looks like pizza for one!


Hope it's soon pizza for two again.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Decided to pop in and say hello. It's lovely to see some familiar faces - well, familiar profile pictures anyway. I might stay a while now that exams are over for now.
Quite a bit has happened in my life to come in and share but the main musical event during my absence was a two-week trip to China with the local youth orchestra, which was excellent.
Edit: goodness me, current listening volume 4 now...


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> Decided to pop in and say hello. It's lovely to see some familiar faces - well, familiar profile pictures anyway. I might stay a while now that exams are over for now.
> Quite a bit has happened in my life to come in and share but the main musical event during my absence was a two-week trip to China with the local youth orchestra, which was excellent.
> Edit: goodness me, current listening volume 4 now...


So glad that you popped back. Best wishes for whatever awaits you next! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

MoonlightSonata said:


> Decided to pop in and say hello. It's lovely to see some familiar faces - well, familiar profile pictures anyway. I might stay a while now that exams are over for now.
> Quite a bit has happened in my life to come in and share but the main musical event during my absence was a two-week trip to China with the local youth orchestra, which was excellent.
> Edit: goodness me, current listening volume 4 now...


Welcome back! 

Quite a bit has happened here too, not all of it for the good.


----------



## Guest

Gearing up for the start of the academic year 2016-2017.
I was asked to help out with ear tests and sight-singing tests for the new intake: as always with the results, we have the good, the bad and the downright bizarre... !!!


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Gearing up for the start of the academic year 2016-2017.
> I was asked to help out with ear tests and sight-singing tests for the new intake: as always with the results, we have the good, the bad and the downright bizarre... !!!


I have to diagnose your ear as downright bizarre as well, because it is on the back of your head....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> Decided to pop in and say hello. It's lovely to see some familiar faces - well, familiar profile pictures anyway. I might stay a while now that exams are over for now.
> Quite a bit has happened in my life to come in and share but the main musical event during my absence was a two-week trip to China with the local youth orchestra, which was excellent.


I'm glad you did, MS, it's good to hear from you again. I see you've already signed up for the (piano) trios list discussion thread.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Hope it's soon pizza for two again.


A rather sore and weary Mrs Pat is home again. Crab salad for two!


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> A rather sore and weary Mrs Pat is home again. Crab salad for two!


Excellent news!


----------



## clavichorder

My iTunes library has been open lately on the main desktop. It's rather slight, but I made a point to upload mostly renaissance-roccoco music on it some years ago. There is an album called Basically Bull, John Bull played on the piano by Alan Feinberg. I used to not be able to stop listening to this Elizabethan music once it hit, though I would remain a slow and sometimes stuck obsessive on a few track since I have ADD like thought processes, always from one thing to another so whole pieces don't always sink in so quickly. IN SHORT(new cat sort of attacked me while typing, maybe rightly so), one track has a very fitting title and I am endeavoring to not endeavor and sit back and listen to it, let it sink in. _A Sad Pavane For These Distracted Times_. Well, I certainly have been very distracted for a long time in different ways, sometimes fun, sometimes variously miserable. I think feeling sad and a little depressed is a good thing for me. I don't like manic overanalyzing and some thrill seeking without break for months. Glad I'm hopefully having the right idea now to just settle and let it settle, keep working. I maybe did some good things, like happen upon a job. Now I need to learn to do it well. Part of that is not feeling highly pressured and stressed about it unless the situation calls for it.

So, *A Sad Pavane For These Distracted Times*. In another thread, the one regarding Mahlerian, Ukko mentions what he perceives as a decline in humanity in these boards. While I am not sure I agree or know entirely what he is talking about, Vaneyes had a response to him, that referred to "the outside", the rest of the world, as "the wild" I think. Maybe these times really are very very distracted. No doubt they are, I know they are, but now I'm starting to feel something about it, some need to settle and not be riled up. Things could get really stupid in our country, and the world by proximity, in the upcoming months and following, although it's really hard to say what is ever going on. So, I'm gonna settle with some Chopin, brighten up along with some Vivaldi, and be happy that I'm getting better at piano, that maybe I have lots more musical ability and even technical knowledge and I just haven't been putting it together, and maybe there is no need to be over ambitious about it, just play, maybe put on a school recital, maybe play in local church services, maybe hit up an open mic now and then for fun. If you think what I listed was ambitious, you don't wanna know the things I've thought, and I'm better off forgetting about them.


----------



## clavichorder

I went to a play tonight. Small intimate theater. 39 Steps by Hitchcock. I had forgotten I saw it, maybe not more than 2 years ago, though I can't be sure. I must have been through a lot since then. I was terrible at following the plot of the play, but I didn't care. It was enjoyable, I didn't try to analyze, analyzing hurts my head, it's annoying, it's bothersome. I allowed for the experience as well as I probably could in this new and unfamiliar time of my life. Gets you tuned up with the crowd, gets you empathizing. Can't believe I ever got this "closed to experience" but I've probably been worse places. And I was wondering why my state of mind for the present time was reminding me so much of my early teens. Apart from the breather and life giving episode of being in Spain, this was the last two years of my life. Maybe now I'm finally seeing a way out again of this teenage like, self centered and detail obsessed psychological fog, at the age of 24, in my home city(since age 8). I can only hope for that.

I know I sound harsh on myself. And I talk about myself a lot here. Who cares. I feel emotionally droopy but I feel marginally better, my guard is lowering.


----------



## Dr Johnson

clavichorder said:


> I went to a play tonight. Small intimate theater. 39 Steps by Hitchcock. I had forgotten I saw it, maybe not more than 2 years ago, though I can't be sure. I must have been through a lot since then. I was terrible at following the plot of the play, but I didn't care. It was enjoyable, I didn't try to analyze, analyzing hurts my head, it's annoying, it's bothersome. I allowed for the experience as well as I probably could in this new and unfamiliar time of my life. Gets you tuned up with the crowd, gets you empathizing. Can't believe I ever got this "closed to experience" but I've probably been worse places. And I was wondering why my state of mind for the present time was reminding me so much of my early teens. Apart from the breather and life giving episode of being in Spain, this was the last two years of my life. Maybe now I'm finally seeing a way out again of this teenage like, self centered and detail obsessed psychological fog, at the age of 24, in my home city(since age 8). I can only hope for that.
> 
> I know I sound harsh on myself. And I talk about myself a lot here. Who cares. I feel emotionally droopy but I feel marginally better, my guard is lowering.


For what it's worth, things (emotionally/psychologically speaking) generally get better as you get older.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Not much going on myself, just getting ready to go to the Jobcentre in 2 hours, slave away and do what the government puppets want me to do, and get the hell out of there, enjoy my couple days of illusion of freedom and useless job searching before my next visit there. Also more than occasional depressing mood swings and suicidal thoughts, not great.

On the music side of things, got 2 finished works now, Opus 1: Ave Verum Corpus, Opus 2: Ave maria,also been studying Bach's Prelude and Fugues more than usual recently, as I prepare to write my first full length serious Prelude & Fugue composition myself. Also working on my Symphony No.1 - although not as much recently, also planning on a potentially big personal decision..


----------



## James Mann

JamieHoldham said:


> Not much going on myself, just getting ready to go to the Jobcentre in 2 hours, slave away and do what the government puppets want me to do, and get the hell out of there, enjoy my couple days of illusion of freedom and useless job searching before my next visit there. Also more than occasional depressing mood swings and suicidal thoughts, not great.
> 
> On the music side of things, got 2 finished works now, Opus 1: Ave Verum Corpus, Opus 2: Ave maria,also been studying Bach's Prelude and Fugues more than usual recently, as I prepare to write my first full length serious Prelude & Fugue composition myself. Also working on my Symphony No.1 - although not as much recently, also planning on a potentially big personal decision..


Hold your head up and strive for success. Do what you're passionate about. Life is what you make of it, but it's never easy. 
I don't know you, I can only guess from reading your post but it seems you have a motivation


----------



## JamieHoldham

James Mann said:


> Hold your head up and strive for success. Do what you're passionate about. Life is what you make of it, but it's never easy.
> I don't know you, I can only guess from reading your post but it seems you have a motivation


I certainly do - but unfortunately it means nothing in my current circumstances, maybe later in life if I live past my 20's.

Bach is my biggest inspiration - but barring musical talent the biggest difference between me and him is that he dealt with alot of personal loss - his parents and many of his children, but persevered. Whereas I have a slightly different situation, I just struggle with probally, major depressive disorder and everything asscociated with it, I dont think it's something I can live with or handle much longer.


----------



## JosefinaHW

JamieHoldham said:


> I certainly do - but unfortunately it means nothing in my current circumstances, maybe later in life if I live past my 20's.
> 
> Bach is my biggest inspiration - but barring musical talent the biggest difference between me and him is that he dealt with alot of personal loss - his parents and many of his children, but persevered. Whereas I have a slightly different situation, I just struggle with probally, major depressive disorder and everything asscociated with it, I dont think it's something I can live with or handle much longer.


Hi, Jamie. I know you've been feeling down for at least a few days. Pardon me if I've forgotten (I've got a memory like a sieve--it's not personal) are you seeing a therapist? Even if you are I don't think any therapist would would say that the following suggestion isn't appropriate for you or your current treatment.

You start to write down just one thing for which you are grateful (without comparing your situation to anyone else's) e.g., "I can see." Really think about that for a while, think about the wonderful and beautiful things you have seen.... do not jump to the negative and what you think is ugly... bring your mind back to the wonderful, beautiful, fun things you can see. Or "I can hear." "I can taste." One of my favorites is "I can move my hand."--then really watch your fingers move, do a dance with your hand, pick up things with different textures.... 

As you are thinking about the things you can do, if (and almost definitely when) your mind starts to think of all the blind, deaf, crippled, etc, other people just bring your mind back to YOU. Everybody has their own walk... blindness and how someone else deals with their blindness may result in something amazing. I am just giving you examples. I prefer to focus on the gratitude for the most "basic" things, but I have met many other people who are grateful for their new bike, their new car, their new "used" coat, etc..

I know this sounds so trivial that it can't possibly make a major difference in your life, but it really can. Every time you feel really low, try and remember to ask yourself what is ONE thing I am grateful for right now.

Also, don't beat yourself up if you feel like you lack discipline and you keep forgetting to do the grateful practice or anything else.... there is an extraordinary amount of fatigue, physical and mental fatigue that goes along with depression, also our executive functioning--part of which is the ability to maintain a regular task is severely limited during a major depressive episode and for many people with dysthymia too.

If you like the gratitude practice I would be happy to send you a gentle and friendly reminder each day. Just let me know.

Big Hug, Jo


----------



## JamieHoldham

I have to leave for the Jobcentre for now, but will be back later with a reply. ^^


----------



## MoonlightSonata

JamieHoldham said:


> I have to leave for the Jobcentre for now, but will be back later with a reply. ^^


Good luck!


----------



## Guest

JamieHoldham said:


> I have to leave for the Jobcentre for now, but will be back later with a reply. ^^


I know the job centre can be a grim thing. Remember your value is as a person, not as an economic unit. Hold to support of those around you.


----------



## JamieHoldham

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi, Jamie. I know you've been feeling down for at least a few days. Pardon me if I've forgotten (I've got a memory like a sieve--it's not personal) are you seeing a therapist? Even if you are I don't think any therapist would would say that the following suggestion isn't appropriate for you or your current treatment.
> 
> You start to write down just one thing for which you are grateful (without comparing your situation to anyone else's) e.g., "I can see." Really think about that for a while, think about the wonderful and beautiful things you have seen.... do not jump to the negative and what you think is ugly... bring your mind back to the wonderful, beautiful, fun things you can see. Or "I can hear." "I can taste." One of my favorites is "I can move my hand."--then really watch your fingers move, do a dance with your hand, pick up things with different textures....
> 
> As you are thinking about the things you can do, if (and almost definitely when) your mind starts to think of all the blind, deaf, crippled, etc, other people just bring your mind back to YOU. Everybody has their own walk... blindness and how someone else deals with their blindness may result in something amazing. I am just giving you examples. I prefer to focus on the gratitude for the most "basic" things, but I have met many other people who are grateful for their new bike, their new car, their new "used" coat, etc..
> 
> I know this sounds so trivial that it can't possibly make a major difference in your life, but it really can. Every time you feel really low, try and remember to ask yourself what is ONE thing I am grateful for right now.
> 
> Also, don't beat yourself up if you feel like you lack discipline and you keep forgetting to do the grateful practice or anything else.... there is an extraordinary amount of fatigue, physical and mental fatigue that goes along with depression, also our executive functioning--part of which is the ability to maintain a regular task is severely limited during a major depressive episode and for many people with dysthymia too.
> 
> If you like the gratitude practice I would be happy to send you a gentle and friendly reminder each day. Just let me know.
> 
> Big Hug, Jo


Answering by paragraph,

A: I haven't seen any therapists, nor does anyone or family know about my depression and suicidal thoughts which I have had for several years.

B, C & D: I can see how it could help a bit, I don't like to compare myself to those less unfortunate, just because it simply doesnt make me feel better at all, I'll try this therapy although I will say there isn't much at all that I am grateful for, the few things that I am are depressing things like I am just happy I'm not homeless, yet.

E: I agree with the stress and mental fatigue depression can give, it's really stops me from having the will to do anything, although I do end up composing more religious and death-related works, such as a Requiem, obviously to do with my depression and mood.

F: Thanks for the help, I do appreciate it even if it doesn't help that much


----------



## clavichorder

Dr Johnson said:


> For what it's worth, things (emotionally/psychologically speaking) generally get better as you get older.


They do if one keeps fighting to figure out what is right for them and their place. Some of us really have to fight if we want to be more than the pitiful things we became as a result of social, emotional and mental problems. I can remember when I had friends, when I cared, before my lack of friends and subsequent high perfectionism broke me completely. It's flooding back now, the ability to feel deeper things about others and also to feel my own hurt and not be ashamed of hurt that I feel. I have no intention of being a 'precious artist' and holding onto this hurt, but it's feeling hard to continually burn off that hurt constructively by working for pay, and working internally and creatively on projects. I really want to blame people or myself, but it has been a solid decade of having that not help. I intend this angry post to be vestigial immaturity.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

How do I remove depression?


----------



## Dr Johnson

clavichorder said:


> They do if one keeps fighting to figure out what is right for them and their place. Some of us really have to fight if we want to be more than the pitiful things we became as a result of social, emotional and mental problems. I can remember when I had friends, when I cared, before my lack of friends and subsequent high perfectionism broke me completely. It's flooding back now, the ability to feel deeper things about others and also to feel my own hurt and not be ashamed of hurt that I feel. I have no intention of being a 'precious artist' and holding onto this hurt, but it's feeling hard to continually burn off that hurt constructively by working for pay, and working internally and creatively on projects. I really want to blame people or myself, but it has been a solid decade of having that not help. * I intend this angry post to be vestigial immaturity.*


There's nothing wrong with being angry. If it needs to come out and words are adequate for that, then words are better than punching someone. Although punching something can be good.

Anyway, my point was that as time goes by you will probably work through whatever it is and get to a better place.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Abraham Lincoln said:


> How do I remove depression?


If only there were a simple solution...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Re/ Depression Is there something in the air? Is there something in particular in the news that some of you feel is extraordinarily heart-breaking? Of course I know there are enough problems and miseries in the world on a regular basis but something is odd here. Please explain what you think has triggered you to write about it now. In the meantime my best wishes for all of you.


----------



## JamieHoldham

JosefinaHW said:


> Re/ Depression Is there something in the air? Is there something in particular in the news that some of you feel is extraordinarily heart-breaking? Of course I know there are enough problems and miseries in the world on a regular basis but something is odd here. Please explain what you think has triggered you to write about it now. In the meantime my best wishes for all of you.


I guess the reason I am writing about it is probally because I dont really care about what people think much anymore, I have been trying to come to terms that I will probally be gone soon, how soon I don't know yet. Or possibly because I just want my problems known, trying to get help even though I struggle to speak out about it.

As for the reasons.. theres quite a few,

1. Past experiences in school which I am not entirely comfortable talking about
2. The value of human life to me - is nonexistant, I don't feel like I have any purpose or value at all, there's over 7 billion people on the planet, and I am just another useless, waste of space
3. Depression from these other problems I have ^^
4. Suicidal thoughts, not much to say, it's just a option if I get to a point of truly not having any purpose in life, or I get in a very bad situation
5. Working and jobs - this is a difficult one, and I know everyone will just call me a lazy piece of ***** but this is the absolute root of my depression I think, there is nothing more sad and depressing for me than the thought of having to work 6-12 hours every day of the week in a office, wasting my time working for greedy malicous managers with 100s of thousands of pounds, in my personal opinion I don't like the way society works, I can understand essential jobs to do with farming, food, medicine and science, but working for banks? Big companies with billions of £, if not trillions accumalted over every company that exists in the world, just for £7 a hour while the top people in these companys subject workers to little money & often poor working environments. I could go on forever about banks and big corporations stealing money especially the government, ESPECIALLY celebritys, the most overpriveliged, self-entitled, greedy, selfish, ignorant and money flaunting people on the planet.. I will just end it here, hopefully this is enough to go on why I hate living in this world, I just wish I could compose, with a part time job at most, not too many hours, just doing something simple like farming, or animal care because I like animals much more than human beings, but with Jobcentre pushing and pushing me over the edge to get a full-time job in a office or something like that, I'd rather be dead before I suffer that fate.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Sorry to hear that you are in the Slough of Despond. I hope there is some way for you to be lifted out - talking to someone, finding a non-office worthwhile job, or volunteer work, exercise, fresh air, medical help. 

I know it isn't easy once you feel yourself sinking, but like everyone else, you are of infinite value and your life on earth matters (in my opinion).


----------



## JosefinaHW

'Talk with you very soon, Jamie. :kiss:


----------



## clavichorder

Hey, I'm feeling fresh and spunky this morning, even though my sleep was more like 70% of normal and even less than what I 'needed.' It's Friday.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thrilled !!! To hear it Clavichorder--I hope you have a fabulous weekend. 

Jamie, re/ the employment issue, it might be helpful to tell us all more about where you live (rural, city, little town). 

Are there farms or forests where you live? Are there animal shelters? Could you seek out room in exchange for labor at a farm or stable? I know absolutely nothing about how Unemployment Office works where you live. Also is university free or low-cost where you live? Several of us could brainstorm with you if we knew more.

As I told you I am inbetween appointments but i check my e-mail. Yes, as Clavi has reminded us it is the weekend, do you have any place to go swimming?


----------



## clavichorder

Swimming is not a bad idea. Maybe this nearby lake.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert last night went really well! Some flubs or getting lost here and there but we stayed together. I personally didn't mess up so I was quite satisfied. Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra is a tour de force! Audience loved it anyhow.

Onwards to the next concert! Will I get a principal role?? I can only hope!


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am SERIOUSLY siked!!! Berlin Philharmonic going live in a few minutes:

BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
ANDRIS NELSONS
Claude Debussy
Prélude à lʼaprès-midi dʼun faune


Edgard Varèse
Arcana for large orchestra (revised version from 1960)


Hector Berlioz
Symphonie fantastique op. 14

I hope the rest of you have as wonderful a day!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Free 7-Day Pass to Digital Concert Hall if you go to Apple TV 4 right now.

Intermission--interviews


----------



## Kivimees

The daughter and future son-in-law bought themselves a lovely homestead this summer. The place needs a lot of renovations before they can move in. For the last several months I have been helping them out whenever and however I can. As a result I have had little time to listen to classical music.

If I didn't love them both so much, I would be rather annoyed. :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Sleep is still bad but I'm not letting it make me anxious and I'm just getting a grip more and more. I think I'm not sleeping because I have some negative emotions, like anxiety and jealousy. So just soldiering through my day and striving to simply be present, not quite so terribly uptight or dramatic about anything, is something I'm trying to do. Maybe I'm just not tired enough because I haven't been trying hard enough and haven't had enough of the small kind of courage to do different things sometimes. I might have forgotten how to try.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kivimees said:


> The daughter and future son-in-law bought themselves a lovely homestead this summer. The place needs a lot of renovations before they can move in. For the last several months I have been helping them out whenever and however I can. As a result I have had little time to listen to classical music.
> 
> If I didn't love them both so much, I would be rather annoyed. :lol:


Congratulations to your daughter and her fiance! Please post some before and after shots. I have never been to Estonia and it's always much more exciting to me to see someone share their own photos.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still sitting outside smoking drink listening to cranked stereo has cooled down to 18 deg C so have lit outside fire and now listening Bob Welch just finished with Justin Hayward thank goodness


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Sleep is still bad but I'm not letting it make me anxious and I'm just getting a grip more and more. I think I'm not sleeping because I have some negative emotions, like anxiety and jealousy. So just soldiering through my day and striving to simply be present, not quite so terribly uptight or dramatic about anything, is something I'm trying to do. Maybe I'm just not tired enough because I haven't been trying hard enough and haven't had enough of the small kind of courage to do different things sometimes. I might have forgotten how to try.


Sorry to hear it. Please don't blame yourself, though. It's hard to change habits. Maybe start with something small? Good luck.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Going live now:

Musikfest Berlin


JUNGE DEUTSCHE PHILHARMONIE


JONATHAN NOTT
Pekka Kuusisto, Paul Jeukendrup


Edgard Varèse
Déserts für 15 Instrumentalisten, Schlagzeuger und Tonband


György Ligeti
Violin Concerto

Pekka Kuusisto Violin


Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major Eroica


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Outside fire is roaring not sue what making more smoke my pipe or it sun going down and pios bird of ill omen FM blaring on the stereo


----------



## Belowpar

clavichorder said:


> Sleep is still bad but I'm not letting it make me anxious and I'm just getting a grip more and more. I think I'm not sleeping because I have some negative emotions, like anxiety and jealousy. So just soldiering through my day and striving to simply be present, not quite so terribly uptight or dramatic about anything, is something I'm trying to do. Maybe I'm just not tired enough because I haven't been trying hard enough and haven't had enough of the small kind of courage to do different things sometimes. I might have forgotten how to try.


I have no idea if this will help but why not try it. On Paul Simon's new album he has a gorgeous track called Insomniacs Lullaby,

I hope I can think of it next time I'm lying awake wondering why...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am avoiding most social medias today. I understand that today is a day of rememberance, but I am sparing myself the downright hateful comments from ignorant idiots in the world (yes I know I hear it everyday). But today specifically.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*sigh* Today in Research Methods class, we talked today about living composers who have websites as well as long-gone composers who have websites for their Societies/Foundations, etc. I winced at the thought that Glazunov's own site for his Foundation in Munich, Germany is currently down, and has been down for months. Will it ever return, maybe modern update? Or is this forever?? D: Should_ I _make a new one? Shall I revive the American Glazunov Society that went defunct 20-25 years ago????? I thought about this today. I'm no real musicologist, but if I could get some people together... you never know...


----------



## Ingélou

I am sure you will do something to revive interest in Glazunov and keep his memory honoured - after all, you already have on TC. :tiphat:
Maybe not at this stage of your life though.
Very best wishes to you, Huilu. xx


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ahhhh finally got chair placements not only for next concert but for the whole semester. No principals, but lots of playing! I'm playing all the pieces in the October concert (except for _the _Threnody), then almost nothing in the November concert. But the trade-off is, I'm in the November Opera yayyyyyyyyy! 2nd flute in Massenet's _Cendrillon!_ That was a long-harbored hope that I could be in just one great opera production here at CCM. Honestly, I prefer that over being in the November concert, even though that's Bartok Concerto for Orchestra. Opera pwns in this case. Yes, a lot of 2nd flute this semester, but that's what I get for being the littlest one in the biggest rotation. 2nd flute is important role too! Maybe next semester, depending on my audition and where I'm placed, I'll get some principal stuff.


----------



## clavichorder

It's nice to actually have feelings for once, but not feel like a wimp about it. I've been reflecting a lot. I think maybe I come from a somewhat controlling background. My parents are good people, but I have made it to the age of 24 feeling afraid of stupid small things. I'm trying to challenge some of it once and for all. Like my extreme distaste of cheese. I had gotten to a point where I couldn't even think of eating it, and been there for 15 years, so I had sandwiches with dryer cheese on them for lunch at work, and then carefully consumedroll eyes a grilled cheese today for dinner, which is more difficult because it's 'grosser.' No gag reflex triggered, and I even tried to relax about it. Maybe one day I'll have near as much of the normal person sort of courage, as a...normal person.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ As someone who's been too sensitive to the criticism of others my whole life I think it's a very wise thing to toughen up if you can. Wish I could!

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## clavichorder

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^ As someone who's been too sensitive to the criticism of others my whole life I think it's a very wise thing to toughen up if you can. Wish I could!


It's true. I edited my post since you responded. Some people understand it, but I believe that for my potential to be a both stronger and more compassionate(?) person, I have been hugely spoiled sometimes, my basic fear has not been challenged enough. I finally have been reflecting more on all the instances over the years where I took an extra step or was pushed to do so, the better instances where I knew the risk and took it, not when I forced my way blindly as I have been doing often lately(or later reflected and realized how dangerous or risky something was, that I was blind before about it, but recognize the luck or whatever it was, and caught my breath about it).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Told my boss not to micromanage me.....................


----------



## clavichorder

Micromanaging is terrible sometimes, Eddie. I'm not jewish but my parents might as well be jewish parents sometimes. To be fair, I probably deserve it many times over.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe 40% margin is not enough for him, enough said


----------



## Mikecowell

I have booked some charlie and the chocolate factory tickets yesterday and going to watch it next week with my family.

I am wondering how popular story it is, as I found very good reviews for this show. Hope my nephews will enjoy this Musical.


----------



## geralmar

In the early 1970s I was in the Army stationed just outside of Washington, D.C. Unlike my fellow soldiers, instead of visiting the museums, monuments and tourist sites-- I never did get around to seeing the pandas, a recent gift from China, at the National Zoo-- I spent my free time in the D.C. record shops buying classical LPs. I took the bus into D.C. every Saturday to visit a tiny hole-in-the-wall shop on 13th Street, just down the street from Ford's Theatre where President Lincoln was assassinated. Inside was claustrophobic: there were only two short and cramped aisles of record bins. A heavyset man-- presumably the owner-- sat glumly at the cash register next to the door eying every customer. The atmosphere was distinctly uninviting and not helped by the homosexual clerk who shadowed me on every visit, all but propositioning me and once goosing me while I was leaning over a bin. (I still wonder what would have happened if I had naïvely accepted his offer to take me out to a movie.)

Despite the distractions I have warm memories of the place; even of the clerk who amuses me now. The attraction then was the bargains. The shop had a revolving sale: each week a different label (Columbia, London, RCA, Angel) would be half retail price, including newest releases. Such discounts were unheard of at the time. I once overheard the manager/owner tell a customer that Columbia (now Sony) disapproved of such discounting and was threatening to boycott the store. After each visit I would load up with purchases and happily lug them on the bus back to Virginia. 

I was discharged not long after and soon forgot all about the shop. Eventually, however, its name became a minor obsession since the shop had evolved into a pleasant and important memory in an otherwise troubled time. I could remember that the name belied the actuality of the shop, but nothing else. Library and later Internet searches were fruitless. I still have a few records purchased at the shop and their presence was occasionally an unsettling reminder of the blank in my memory. 

Last night I chanced on a small box of old slides. I took out a viewer, looked at first slide and was startled to see the front of a D.C. record shop. Just before discharge I had photographed points of interest to me in D.C. and then forgotten about it. One of the later slides was of my shop: Record City. The answer was in my possession without my knowing about it all along. Rather than rebuking myself for my forgetfulness I'm grateful for the closure and my inadvertent foresight decades ago.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Fascinating - like a short story! :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

I have to be honest and say I'm really distressed personally about the future of the world and the country I live in as our elections are approaching. I think people probably ought to be, but only on their own terms, because some of us are really stubborn. There is a viral hip hop song circulating right now named "**** Donald Trump." Who really knows what the biggest problem in the world right now is, who the biggest enemy to us being better is, what is good for people, etc etc etc. But more music that lots of people listen to, should probably be made by talented people who have their hearts(and heads too, probably) in the right place, like Nipsey Hussle and the other guys who wrote and perform that song. I am definitely not there yet, particularly in my heart. I don't definitely believe in god. But maybe prayer works to some extent. I hope young people come up with good art work and generally start wizening up and having wholesome conviction about making this world a better place, and music can without a doubt be effective.


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> I have to be honest and say I'm really distressed personally about the future of the world and the country I live in as our elections are approaching. I think people probably ought to be, but only on their own terms, because some of us are really stubborn. There is a viral hip hop song circulating right now named "**** Donald Trump." Who really knows what the biggest problem in the world right now is, who the biggest enemy to us being better is, what is good for people, etc etc etc. But more music that lots of people listen to, should probably be made by talented people who have their hearts(and heads too, probably) in the right place, like Nipsey Hussle and the other guys who wrote and perform that song. I am definitely not there yet, particularly in my heart. I don't definitely believe in god. But maybe prayer works to some extent. I hope young people come up with good art work and generally start wizening up and having wholesome conviction about making this world a better place, and music can without a doubt be effective.


It *is* worrying - no doubt about that.


----------



## clavichorder

Yeah, I probably shouldn't get so worked up...probably better to be  about it.

Re geralmar: I second what ingelou said.


----------



## sospiro

In 2013 I had my camera stolen and I replaced it once I'd got the insurance but it was never as good as the one which got nicked. I've been wanting to replace the replacement for a while now and finally decided which one to get.

It's a Sony WSC-WX500 and I got it from my local inde camera shop for £100 less than RRP. (As well as the till receipt they actually wrote out a proper receipt from a carbonated receipt book!)










I took it for a spin today to get used to the different settings.

My fuchsia which has a tendency to go berserk but I never try and tame it



The canal near where I live


----------



## Ingélou

sospiro said:


> In 2013 I had my camera stolen and I replaced it once I'd got the insurance but it was never as good as the one which got nicked. I've been wanting to replace the replacement for a while now and finally decided which one to get.
> 
> It's a Sony WSC-WX500 and I got it from my local inde camera shop for £100 less than RRP. (As well as the till receipt they actually wrote out a proper receipt from a carbonated receipt book!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it for a spin today to get used to the different settings.
> 
> My fuchsia which has a tendency to go berserk but I never try and tame it
> 
> 
> 
> The canal near where I live


Lovely - hope you'll be posting in the Photography Thread?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Told my boss not to micromanage me.....................


Going for interview for new Job today...............


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Going for interview for new Job today...............


Good luck mate!
( that's the right term is it?)


----------



## sospiro

Ingélou said:


> Lovely - hope you'll be posting in the Photography Thread?


I will if they're good enough!


----------



## sospiro

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Going for interview for new Job today...............


Good luck!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sospiro said:


> Good luck!


Interview went well thanks- find out early next week if going further.


----------



## Blancrocher

I think the milk I used in my coffee this morning may already have gone sour. I should know better than to buy two cartons at once, no matter what the best before date says or how good the sale price is.


----------



## geralmar

Blancrocher said:


> I think the milk I used in my coffee this morning may already have gone sour. I should know better than to buy two cartons at once, no matter what the best before date says or how good the sale price is.


As I approach the end of my own mortality I am increasingly amused by life's traumatic aggravations.

Hot dogs sold in packages of ten; but hot dog buns in packages of eight.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

It's Saturday arvo here 1.20pm sun is shining 18deg C, have got pipe full of flake, music on and glass of wine sitting outside. just finished cutting back the Kafia lime tree, so smell good - the hard life!


----------



## Ginger

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It's Saturday arvo here 1.20pm sun is shining 18deg C, have got pipe full of flake, music on and glass of wine sitting outside. just finished cutting back the Kafia lime tree, so smell good - the hard life!


Please send some sun over to us. It´s cold and rainy. On the other hand: perfect weather for staying inside and relaxing with music.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Thinking of joining the University's Cricket team (I have always wanted to learn), and or the Women's Rugby team.


----------



## James Mann

My 25 year old son is coming to stay with my wife and I this weekend, this will be fun!


----------



## Pugg

James Mann said:


> My 25 year old son is coming to stay with my wife and I this weekend, this will be fun!


Do have a nice time you all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ginger said:


> Please send some sun over to us. It´s cold and rainy. On the other hand: perfect weather for staying inside and relaxing with music.


In Hamburg and North Germany the weather was warm and sunny all of the last two weeks, up to Friday night when it rained. I got to swim in both seas - the North Sea on Sylt and the Baltic Sea on Rügen. The _Vaterland_ is lovely as usual


----------



## clavichorder

I might need to consider some novel solutions to a recent outpouring of a personal problem. But relaxing and basic needs seems necessary for the moment. It's hard to be open with anybody and it's only really worth it if I know them in person.


----------



## Merl

The Scandinavian Saga that is the bathroom refit is in its 6th week. Leaky showers, dodgy plasterboard walls, damaged wet-wall and 3 cracked sinks mean that I've still not got a fully functioning bathroom. Doing my head in now. New sink expected tomorrow. If this one is faulty (ie. the front is lower than the plughole or it's broken in two) I may go on a murderous rampage across Fife.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hate my life sometimes. Not cuz it's bad. But it's just plain creepy.

After orchestra rehearsal and everyone was packing up, our conductor randomly mentioned Glazunov and made a joke about him with a conducting student, who brought him up in the first place. You should have seen my face.  :lol: but because it was just a personal inquiry from that student I felt it odd to bud into the discussion (which I missed its context about) even though it was spoken aloud in front of everyone. Well I think I know who the student was to talk to... If he won't find me creepy for bringing it up again. 

>_< You gotta live my life to believe it.

WE WERE REHEARSING FREAKIN AVANT GARDE MUSIC, NOT ANYTHING RELEVANT IN THE LEAST!!


----------



## motoboy

After 25 years as an aircraft gas turbine mechanic, I am finally closing my toolbox and moving into my new job in the QA department. No more ladders, snow, rain, blistering sun or constant hand injuries!


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> After 25 years as an aircraft gas turbine mechanic, I am finally closing my toolbox and moving into my new job in the QA department. No more ladders, snow, rain, blistering sun or constant hand injuries!


Good luck on the new job!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Interview went well thanks- find out early next week if going further.


Did they contact you already?


----------



## Guest

I hate myself. My wife and I got to the airport for our flight to Chicago today, and despite being somewhat medicated with Ativan, I just couldn't do it! I started having a bad premonition and a near panic attack even with doubling the dose of Ativan the doctor told me to take! (Just as we were supposed to board, too.) So, we cancelled the flight and came home. I hate disappointing my wife as much as myself since I'm sure we would have had a wonderful time when we got there. Fortunately, I'm married to the most understanding woman in the world. We have to forfeit one night's hotel, the CSO tickets, and one river cruise tour. I'll have to figure out a way to make all of this up to her...without flying somewhere!


----------



## James Mann

Kontrapunctus said:


> I hate myself. My wife and I got to the airport for our flight to Chicago today, and despite being somewhat medicated with Ativan, I just couldn't do it! I started having a bad premonition and a near panic attack even with doubling the dose of Ativan the doctor told me to take! (Just as we were supposed to board, too.) So, we cancelled the flight and came home. I hate disappointing my wife as much as myself since I'm sure we would have had a wonderful time when we got there. Fortunately, I'm married to the most understanding woman in the world. We have to forfeit one night's hotel, the CSO tickets, and one river cruise tour. I'll have to figure out a way to make all of this up to her...without flying somewhere!


I wish you the best Kontrapunctus, life isn't always easy. I have also been very lucky to have a wife to be understanding through hard times.


----------



## Kivimees

I continue to get "junk email" (not spam) urging me to purchase "odor-free" earthworms and cow eyes for dissection. I am told that "odor-free" specimen are more "user-friendly" to my students.





(I do not teach my students dissection.)


----------



## Pugg

I was completely forgotten my dentist appointment, thank you computer agenda for warning me.


----------



## motoboy

Thanks, Pugg! I feel like a class traitor and it's so comfortable!


----------



## motoboy

Kontrapunctus said:


> I hate myself. My wife and I got to the airport for our flight to Chicago today, and despite being somewhat medicated with Ativan, I just couldn't do it! I started having a bad premonition and a near panic attack even with doubling the dose of Ativan the doctor told me to take! (Just as we were supposed to board, too.) So, we cancelled the flight and came home. I hate disappointing my wife as much as myself since I'm sure we would have had a wonderful time when we got there. Fortunately, I'm married to the most understanding woman in the world. We have to forfeit one night's hotel, the CSO tickets, and one river cruise tour. I'll have to figure out a way to make all of this up to her...without flying somewhere!


Don't hate yourself. Noone can choose their feelings and noone can control their reactions to them all the time. You are not alone.


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> Thanks, Pugg! I feel like a class traitor and it's so comfortable!


Why? are you afraid of the dentist?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I was completely forgotten my dentist appointment, thank you computer agenda for warning me.


hahaha, mine is for tomorrow. no joking !


----------



## Guest

motoboy said:


> Don't hate yourself. Noone can choose their feelings and noone can control their reactions to them all the time. You are not alone.


Thank you. I absolutely need to do something about this fear of flying. I talked to one therapist, but he basically told me to go to "my happy place" (in slightly more clinical terms) or to distract myself with music or a book. That still doesn't stop the flood of terrible things that could go wrong on a flight from entering my mind!


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you. I absolutely need to do something about this fear of flying. I talked to one therapist, but he basically told me to go to "my happy place" (in slightly more clinical terms) or to distract myself with music or a book. That still doesn't stop the flood of terrible things that could go wrong on a flight from entering my mind!


I hope you crack it. You really shouldn't hate yourself - at least you tried. I also have a fear of flying and as a result I have never been abroad in my entire life. How pathetic is that! My sister has flown a couple of times but now never will again. So if you find a good method to overcome the phobia, do pass it on!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> I hope you crack it. You really shouldn't hate yourself - at least you tried. I also have a fear of flying and as a result I have never been abroad in my entire life. How pathetic is that! My sister has flown a couple of times but now never will again. So if you find a good method to overcome the phobia, do pass it on!


I'm pretty sure that the cure will be unconsciousness! I can take a very strong sleeping pill, my wife or an attendant can get me aboard, then wake me when we land! Short of that, I'm clueless! I don't think any advice from a "therapist" would help--I know how my mind works--but I promised my wife I would try. Crashing is just one issue: now there is terrorism. unruly passengers aboard the plane, and let's not forget the mind-numbing tedium. With my nerves on high alert, I'd never be able to simply fall asleep the way some people can.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I hate myself. My wife and I got to the airport for our flight to Chicago today, and despite being somewhat medicated with Ativan, I just couldn't do it! I started having a bad premonition and a near panic attack even with doubling the dose of Ativan the doctor told me to take! (Just as we were supposed to board, too.) So, we cancelled the flight and came home. I hate disappointing my wife as much as myself since I'm sure we would have had a wonderful time when we got there. Fortunately, I'm married to the most understanding woman in the world. We have to forfeit one night's hotel, the CSO tickets, and one river cruise tour. I'll have to figure out a way to make all of this up to her...without flying somewhere!


All I know, Kontrapunctus, is that BOTH you and your wife are super fantastic people! First, I've read enough of your posts on here... but even if I didn't, to see photo after photo of those ABSOLUTE love muffins, Ethel and Lucy, you guys HAVE to be wonderful.  Next flight, diazepam and your sleep meds and have them wheel you onto the plane in a wheel chair. I'm the exact opposite: I LOVE flying--specifically take-offs, landings, and lots of turbulence. When I was really young, I use to request non-direct flights because I loved take-offs and landings so much. Now, bull sharks...........


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I never fly again it will be soon enough. It is not so much fear of flying (though I often pray on take off and landing) but that I can't stand all the hassle of parking, taking the shuttle, security, etc.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> All I know, Kontrapunctus, is that BOTH you and your wife are super fantastic people! First, I've read enough of your posts on here... but even if I didn't, to see photo after photo of those ABSOLUTE love muffins, Ethel and Lucy, you guys HAVE to be wonderful.  Next flight, diazepam and your sleep meds and have them wheel you onto the plane in a wheel chair. I'm the exact opposite: I LOVE flying--specifically take-offs, landings, and lots of turbulence. When I was really young, I use to request non-direct flights because I loved take-offs and landings so much. Now, bull sharks...........


Thank you for your kind words. We'll probably drive to Chicago next October (about 3-4 days), then head up to Toronto. Right now we're planning a car trip to Oregon.

OMG, take-offs and landings are the worst! (and when most crashes occur.) I really don't like the way I felt with Ativan--I have large holes in my memory: for instance, I have no memory of emptying my carry-on bag, but I guess I did!

We had to go to the airport today to pick up our luggage since it went to Chicago without us! Sort of poured a little salt in a gaping wound, I'm sure, but my sweet wife said nothing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sorry, if it sounds insensitive, but: if you are American, your ancestors crossed the Atlantic at some point in the past, in a boat that was subject to all dangers from the sea and the weather, and it took them _weeks_ to reach their destination. And now you have the ability to reach just about any destination on the planet in just a few hours, sitting in a comfy chair reading a book, and you are talking about mind-numbing tedium....


----------



## Ingélou

My ancestors include border reivers and Vikings, but I don't go around stealing people's cattle or burning settlements and killing the inhabitants...


----------



## Dim7

Our fish ancestors would be appalled to learn that we can't even breathe underwater.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It's not about doing the same thing your ancestors did, it is about being appreciative of the possibilities you have that they did not.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Less worse is still bad.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sorry, if it sounds insensitive,..


To say the least...


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> My ancestors include border reivers and Vikings, but I don't go around stealing people's cattle or burning settlements and killing the inhabitants...


Scottish football fans still continue those traditions.


----------



## Pugg

Reading some nice private messages, _thanks those who send them_.:cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

All of today has been one big nostalgia fest. My music has given me a sense of deja vu not for a time, but a feeling, some kind of emotion I cannot put my finger on. I know it sounds nuts, but there ya have it.


----------



## Cheyenne

I am so very happy, my plans for the weekend fell through so now I can see the unbelievable Missa Salisburgensis live at the royal concert hall tomorrow, I've longed to for so long...!


----------



## Wood

Flying is so unnatural that I can understand the phobia that many have, though I don't suffer from it myself. Not flying isn't a big deal, humans have managed without it until the last few decades. There are other ways to accomplish long distance travel too. I fly several times per year, but if I ever developed the phobia I'd just stop without a second thought.


----------



## Sloe

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sorry, if it sounds insensitive, but: if you are American, your ancestors crossed the Atlantic at some point in the past, in a boat that was subject to all dangers from the sea and the weather, and it took them _weeks_ to reach their destination. And now you have the ability to reach just about any destination on the planet in just a few hours, sitting in a comfy chair reading a book, and you are talking about mind-numbing tedium....


The ancestors of some Americans walked over the Bering Land Bridge.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Also does that mean all Europeans are descendants of people that were too lazy to get off their fat behinds? :tiphat:

That was a rather off-topic spin of events on the thread...............


Nothing happening in my life share-worthy. Just a life that's live-worthy.


----------



## Pugg

Happy day today, my parents wedding anniversary last Saturday, due to poor health from my English nan,( now recovered) going have a nice diner tonight with a small group of family.


----------



## Ingélou

Pugg said:


> Happy day today, my parents wedding anniversary last Saturday, due to poor health from my English nan,( now recovered) going have a nice diner tonight with a small group of family.


Hope you all have a lovely time. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wood said:


> Flying is so unnatural that I can understand the phobia that many have, though I don't suffer from it myself. Not flying isn't a big deal, humans have managed without it until the last few decades. There are other ways to accomplish long distance travel too. I fly several times per year, but if I ever developed the phobia I'd just stop without a second thought.


Yes, but my comment was not about the fear of flying, but about the notion that one of humanity's greatest adventures is supposed to be mind-numbingly *boring*. But maybe it's me who is such a simple-minded, easily-entertained person that I find flying to be fun and exciting while for others it's long become a tediousl routine :tiphat:

I traveled to Hamburg on a bus just recently (line bus, not a tour bus) - 24 hours each way. It did get somewhat tiring towards the end, but boring it was most definitely not.


----------



## znapschatz

Flying on a commercial airline is boring, with overtones of anxiety. In a small, single or double engine plane, however, it's absolutely engrossing. I've had several such trips, always as a means of travel, not for recreation, but always got a big thrill from the experiences. On one occasion, the pilot, a friend, asked if I would like to try my hand at the controls. Wah! Hoo!!! While flying in a light plane I always picture myself as riding along in somebody's idea. Some trip!


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, but my comment was not about the fear of flying, but about the notion that one of humanity's greatest adventures is supposed to be mind-numbingly *boring*. But maybe it's me who is such a simple-minded, easily-entertained person that I find flying to be fun and exciting while for others it's long become a tediousl routine :tiphat:
> 
> I traveled to Hamburg on a bus just recently (line bus, not a tour bus) - 24 hours each way. It did get somewhat tiring towards the end, but boring it was most definitely not.


It's only tedious once the horror wears off!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I've gotten so used to having CDs and DVDs on order that I feel like something is missing now that all have been delivered and there is nothing on order. I probably should look for more sets to order, eh? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Florestan said:


> I've gotten so used to having CDs and DVDs on order that I feel like something is missing now that all have been delivered and there is nothing on order. I probably should look for more sets to order, eh? :lol:


Any_ composer gaps_ I could help fill in your discography? :devil:


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Hope you all have a lovely time. :tiphat:


Thank you Ingélou _we did _have a nice time, good food, nice company, nothing beats that, not even opera.


----------



## Wood

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, but my comment was not about the fear of flying, but about the notion that one of humanity's greatest adventures is supposed to be mind-numbingly *boring*. But maybe it's me who is such a simple-minded, easily-entertained person that I find flying to be fun and exciting while for others it's long become a tediousl routine :tiphat:
> 
> I traveled to Hamburg on a bus just recently (line bus, not a tour bus) - 24 hours each way. It did get somewhat tiring towards the end, but boring it was most definitely not.


For sure. I wasn't responding to your post.

I don't suffer from boredom, and enjoy every opportunity to do nothing, or sleep, but the issue for me when using public transport is that it is uncomfortable due to my long legs. In addition, I do not enjoy the stuffy airplanes and airports, and being treated like cattle and like the oppressed victims of an alien totalitarian regime. Those little boys walking about with machine guns are very scary. They will be patrolling the streets next.

For the flying itself, I find it as incredible as the fact that this post can be read immediately around the world. I still find the fact that my 1950s designed motorbike engine rotates at tens of times per second somewhat mindblowing, so modern technology is beyond belief. I am very grateful for it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Interview went well thanks- find out early next week if going further.


Didn't get the job as they pick someone with more urban development experience, so the world is safe for another day at least.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Didn't get the job as they pick someone with more urban development experience, so the world is safe for another day at least.


Anything else in sight?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Anything else in sight?


Yes, the world is not safe for long thanks


----------



## James Mann

Can someone please reply to this comment?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Reply by all means not sue what your after thou


----------



## James Mann

My wife wants me to post this, someone please reply.
I am utterly sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Pugg

Greetings Mrs Mann.


----------



## Dr Johnson

James Mann said:


> My wife wants me to post this, someone please reply.
> I am utterly sorry for the inconvenience


I'm sure many of us would like to see a picture of you with your family.


----------



## James Mann

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm sure many of us would like to see a picture of you with your family.


It fails me to know why anyone would want to see a picture of an old git like me and my family, perhaps it's my just my age catching up with me :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

James Mann said:


> It fails me to know why anyone would want to see a picture of an old git like me and my family, perhaps it's my just my age catching up with me :lol:


Forgive me, it _was_ rather an intrusive request, but you have painted such a vivid picture of your family that they almost seem real.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

James Mann said:


> Can someone please reply to this comment?


No way am I replying to this comment.


----------



## Poodle

I'm have wedding with my wife/husband today!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Congratulations, Poodle.


----------



## Poodle

TurnaboutVox said:


> Congratulations, Poodle.


Thank you it's a great day for me and my partner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I do hope you are happy together. Where did the wedding take place, out of curiosity?


----------



## Poodle

TurnaboutVox said:


> I do hope you are happy together. Where did the wedding take place, out of curiosity?


Nice chapel by the water in Amsterdam, it very beautiful. Thank for asking!


----------



## Pugg

My Nan turns 93 today, still got her own teeth......and health is going well .


----------



## Poodle

Wedding was beautiful, family was there. We aren't have honeymoon though. 
The chapel was nice old place with stain glass, near water. Our wedding song was I will always love you. 
Me love my wife/husband (we are both trans) it's going to be great future!


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> My Nan turns 93 today, still got her own teeth......and health is going well .


Hope she be happy!


----------



## JosefinaHW

James Mann said:


> Can someone please reply to this comment?


Greetings James!

I can never quite figure out whose time it is next to the date/day listed above each post. Right now it is 22:20 EST, and the date that is listed for your post is "Yesterday, 03:16. So, was that 3 AM'ish EST time or your time? I know that I picked the correct date/time option for myself.

By the way, one of my favorite names is "James."


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dr Johnson said:


> Forgive me, it _was_ rather an intrusive request, but you have painted such a vivid picture of your family that they almost seem real.


"An intrusive request"?!?!?? Wow, do you think that is what a majority of British folks would say? If that's so, I better zip my lips and restrain my fingers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Any_ composer gaps_ I could help fill in your discography? :devil:


Oh yes. I might check out Bruckner some day, but not ready for it now. I did solve the problem by purchasing (just a few moments ago) a second DVD of La Cenerentola, so am happily awaiting shipping and delivery.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Poodle said:


> I'm have wedding with my wife/husband today!


Congratulations, Poodle!!! Was this a sudden decision? I don't remember you talking it about it before this. Personally, I would like to hear all the details: flowers ??? attire ??? music ??? food and drinks ??? ice sculptures ???


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> My Nan turns 93 today, still got her own teeth......and health is going well .


Please tell you nan that I'm sending birthday greetings from Pennsylvania!

I'm not sure if you realize this, Pugg, but it would appear that you have a slight preoccupation with teeth. There is not a thing wrong with that if it's true. It just struck me because I realize that I've had an alternating pre-conscious and conscious preoccupation myself the past few years. Mine started when I received a brochure about a reference book on mammalian teeth. I really love mammals, but this was one of the most dry books that I have ever read. You would think there would be a lot of super photographs, right?!? OMG it is page after page of the official abbreviations for each of the teeth. Absolutely painful to get through. I think that's why when I see or take a really good photo of teeth I'm so happy to see it.

Yes, you have entered the twilight zone....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> Oh yes. I might check out Bruckner some day, but not ready for it now. I did solve the problem by purchasing (just a few moments ago) a second DVD of La Cenerentola, so am happily awaiting shipping and delivery.


Hi Florestan, I was very sorry to read about the awful tick event; I'm glad that none of you have gotten sick. 16 October the re-release of Mendelssohn's _Paulus_ performed by Herreweghe and the Collegium Vocale Gent will be available at AmazonUS. Apparently it's been available on PrestoUK for at least a few days. Are you going to purchase it or do you have the original recording?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi Florestan, I was very sorry to read about the awful tick event; I'm glad that none of you have gotten sick. 16 October the re-release of Mendelssohn's _Paulus_ performed by Herreweghe and the Collegium Vocale Gent will be available at AmazonUS. Apparently it's been available on PrestoUK for at least a few days. Are you going to purchase it or do you have the original recording?


The tick event was not fun, more a lot of wasted time dealing with them and hopefully no aftereffects.

I have two Paulus recordings: de Burgos and Rilling. It is not a work that I am as interested in as I can't find it sung in English. Perhaps a DVD with English subtitles would be good.


----------



## Dr Johnson

JosefinaHW said:


> "An intrusive request"?!?!?? Wow, do you think that is what a majority of British folks would say? If that's so, *I better zip my lips and restrain my fingers*.


Please, whatever you do, don't do that!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Please tell you nan that I'm sending birthday greetings from Pennsylvania!
> 
> I'm not sure if you realize this, Pugg, but it would appear that you have a slight preoccupation with teeth. There is not a thing wrong with that if it's true. It just struck me because I realize that I've had an alternating pre-conscious and conscious preoccupation myself the past few years. Mine started when I received a brochure about a reference book on mammalian teeth. I really love mammals, but this was one of the most dry books that I have ever read. You would think there would be a lot of super photographs, right?!? OMG it is page after page of the official abbreviations for each of the teeth. Absolutely painful to get through. I think that's why when I see or take a really good photo of teeth I'm so happy to see it.
> 
> Yes, you have entered the twilight zone....


It's just she hates people asking about her age, then she answers ; " I am older then my teeth"


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just heard that a dear old friend has died. He was a brilliant academic and a damn fine humanitarian, one of the few people I have known who has gone to prison for their beliefs. Makes me quietly pleased to have briefly shared a police cell with him years later, albeit for less noble reasons!
Sorry - I'm rambling.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just heard that a dear old friend has died. He was a brilliant academic and a damn fine humanitarian, one of the few people I have known who has gone to prison for their beliefs. Makes me quietly pleased to have briefly shared a police cell with him years later, albeit for less noble reasons!
> Sorry - I'm rambling.


I would really like to hear a bit of his story if you don't mind sharing it, Pat.


----------



## James Mann

Dr Johnson said:


> Please, whatever you do, don't do that!


Oh dear, that's inappropriate


----------



## Dr Johnson

James Mann said:


> Oh dear, that's inappropriate


Good morning, Mr Mann! :tiphat:


----------



## James Mann

Dr Johnson said:


> Good morning, Mr Mann! :tiphat:


It's not morning over here, it's almost time to say farewell for the day :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

James Mann said:


> It's not morning over here, it's almost time to say farewell for the day :lol:


_Of course it is!_ What a silly old bludger I am!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I cannot wait for my dentist appointment on Tuesday. It cannot get here fast enough. I want this tooth out. of. my. mouth! I am so tired of the pain, and the migraines. The pain killers are not even working!


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands

SarahNorthman said:


> I cannot wait for my dentist appointment on Tuesday. It cannot get here fast enough. I want this tooth out. of. my. mouth! I am so tired of the pain, and the migraines. The pain killers are not even working!


We had a dentist appointment last week, it was horrible!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My paperwork is at the court in Hamburg, and in early November I am expecting an answer as to whether I am allowed to get married. The interesting part is that my employer apparently got wind of the fact that I am planning to leave. I did tell it to a couple coworkers and customers I am on friendly terms with, but never thought it could get all the way to the top. So today I got notice that my working contract which runs out in early November too, will be discontinued. In six weeks I will either be celebrating - or unemployed, broke and with all my dreams crushed. It is a fun life, for sure 

I am wondering whether I should go make a sacrifice to Odin. I really need the Teutonic gods on my side, more than I ever did


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ No good at all, hope it turns out well. Its a fun life as you say


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> My paperwork is at the court in Hamburg, and in early November I am expecting an answer as to whether I am allowed to get married. The interesting part is that my employer apparently got wind of the fact that I am planning to leave. I did tell it to a couple coworkers and customers I am on friendly terms with, but never thought it could get all the way to the top. So today I got notice that my working contract which runs out in early November too, will be discontinued. In six weeks I will either be celebrating - or unemployed, broke and with all my dreams crushed. It is a fun life, for sure
> 
> I am wondering whether I should go make a sacrifice to Odin. I really need the Teutonic gods on my side, more than I ever did


Better not.  Odin has a well-earned reputation for treachery:
http://parmandur.blogspot.co.uk/2008/01/american-heritage-dictionary-defines.html

PS - Best wishes. Hope it all goes your way! :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Detroit metro area is being hammered by rainstorm after rainstorm. Many flooded streets. No let up until the weekend so the prediction goes. Big circular pattern keep bringing in moist air from east coast and dumping it here.


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> Detroit metro area is being hammered by rainstorm after rainstorm. Many flooded streets. No let up until the weekend so the prediction goes. Big circular pattern keep bringing in moist air from east coast and dumping it here.


I did not realize you hailed from Michigan as well  No wonder I like you!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

JosefinaHW said:


> I would really like to hear a bit of his story if you don't mind sharing it, Pat.


Back in the days when the UK had compulsory military National Service, Don refused to be 'called up' and refused to be allocated some other service. He was threatened with prison and stuck to his pacifist principles. Good man.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> Detroit metro area is being hammered by rainstorm after rainstorm. Many flooded streets. No let up until the weekend so the prediction goes. Big circular pattern keep bringing in moist air from east coast and dumping it here.


You too hey, must be some big mother storm................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Second big orchestra concert of the semester this afternoon: Polish music Part II!

MONIUSZKO: Mazurka from Halka (the only sane work on the program :lol: Also reminds me of Glinka)
PENDERECKI: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima (yes, they're really doing it! Was interesting to watch rehearsals. This really is a work to be watched live, and I have a feeling this will be the major draw for audiences to come this afternoon)
SKROWACZEWSKI: English Horn Concerto (12-tone grooviness)
SZYMANOWSKI: Symphony No. 3 in B-flat Major, Op. 27 “Song of the Night” (AKA Prometheus Part 2??? New composer on my favorites list that's for sure!!)

I can't express enough how thankful I am to be in this school, to have this life I have right now. It's unreal, my fortune. One has only to think of all the billions of people on this earth that will never experience what I do on a daily basis. The life of a classical musician, the legit professional level stuff.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well I am off to get my tooth pulled. Wish me luck, I am actually incredibly nervous about all this.


----------



## Judith

Well, yesterday and today is the Jewish New Year so for those of you who are celebrating, "Happy New Year"


----------



## Taggart

SarahNorthman said:


> Well I am off to get my tooth pulled. Wish me luck, I am actually incredibly nervous about all this.


Good luck! ............................................


----------



## Judith

Taggart said:


> Good luck! ............................................


Good luck. Hope it goes OK!!


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Well I am off to get my tooth pulled. Wish me luck, I am actually incredibly nervous about all this.


Who wouldn't be a bit nervous? Hope it all goes well, Sarah. xx


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> Well I am off to get my tooth pulled. Wish me luck, I am actually incredibly nervous about all this.


I hope everything came out alright  . But seriously, my best wishes to you for a speedy return to normal.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> Well I am off to get my tooth pulled. Wish me luck, I am actually incredibly nervous about all this.


Hi, Sarah. How did the tooth removal go today? Do you have a lot of pain now? Also, how are your travel plans to the European battlefields of WWI coming along?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I can't express enough how thankful I am to be in this school, to have this life I have right now. It's unreal, my fortune. One has only to think of all the billions of people on this earth that will never experience what I do on a daily basis. The life of a classical musician, the legit professional level stuff.


Congratulations, Huilu! I am very happy that you are enjoying yourself. I have to say that I really do miss your "Daily Squirrel Report."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> Congratulations, Huilu! I am very happy that you are enjoying yourself. I have to say that I really do miss your "Daily Squirrel Report."


I get a little fix of cuteness once in a while here. There are squirrels around my music school, and I took a video of one drinking from a fountain, but I'm not sure how to share that here. And I bought some unsalted peanuts too, in case I get a chance to feed some. There are also chipmunks around here! I see them run around on my street and in a park nearby, we didn't have those where I lived before. ^_^


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi, Sarah. How did the tooth removal go today? Do you have a lot of pain now? Also, how are your travel plans to the European battlefields of WWI coming along?


Thank you JosefinaHW and everyone else who wished me luck today! You know, I turn into the biggest baby when it comes to the dentist. I am not ashamed to say I cried like a baby, though my dentist was incredibly sweet about it all. The extraction took no time at all. It came out pretty easily. The longest part of it was getting me numbed up. It takes more than normal to do the trick. Sadly, the novocaine wore off the second that tooth came out (I am not exaggerating). While I am paranoid about the clot ( I am scared to do anything) the recovery is smooth sailing so far! I just make sure to take my meds on time and stay ahead of the pain on my pain killers. Thank you all again for your wishes of luck!

As for my travel plans, they are going very well! I am so excited!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SarahNorthman said:


> Thank you JosefinaHW and everyone else who wished me luck today! You know, I turn into the biggest baby when it comes to the dentist. I am not ashamed to say I cried like a baby, though my dentist was incredibly sweet about it all. The extraction took no time at all. It came out pretty easily. The longest part of it was getting me numbed up. It takes more than normal to do the trick. Sadly, the novocaine wore off the second that tooth came out (I am not exaggerating). While I am paranoid about the clot ( I am scared to do anything) the recovery is smooth sailing so far! I just make sure to take my meds on time and stay ahead of the pain on my pain killers. Thank you all again for your wishes of luck!
> 
> As for my travel plans, they are going very well! I am so excited!


Now that's over, maybe my favourite dentist experience will make you smile?
I needed root canal work and was booked in at a major dental hospital. The problem molar was a lower one, so should have had four roots. Three of them filled successfully, but the dentist had real trouble finding the fourth. He poked around, drilled away a little more of the base of the tooth crown, shifted the lights around..... Eventually he announced "I'm baffled". The dental nurse assisting him patted me on the head: "Don't worry, love. He's often baffled. Mind you, he's worse when he's sober"!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow...

Today I had such severe paranoia, or premonition, or whatever, I was scanning through 5 radio stations on my phone app, including international stations... On and off for hours...

I was practicing in the meantime, getting exhausted mentally, and for the umpteenth time I checked the app. I was more honest this time and whimpered aloud to myself:

_I just wanna hear himmmm!_

So I laughed my face off when I found a whole symphony was playing and that sentence had barely left my tongue. Talk about right timing! My premonition was not unfounded. I always listen to myself now when I get this tense, agitated feeling come over me like today :lol:

Correction: is playing right now while I type this.


----------



## TxllxT

Friday we're heading for Potsdam, a place near Berlin where _Friedrich der Große _ situated his Versailles competitor: Sanssouci. Frederick must have been a stubborn smart-alec, because he changed the plans of the architect and now there is no view from the palace down the stairs into the park...










There is also a Dutch quarter of Dutch redbrick houses and a Russian colony of wooden dacha's. Dutch people do not seem to be familiar with Potsdam however.
Saturday we'll visit Görlitz on the German-Polish border and end up in the Czech Giant mountains where it is snowing right now .


----------



## Ingélou

Just here to say 'so long'.

Taggart & I are off tomorrow to Beauly (pictured) in the north of Scotland to take part in the Folk Music school run by Blazin Fiddles. I'll be fiddling and Tag taking keyboard classes.

My sister's coming tonight to take care of Mum, who lives nearby but has dementia - so I'll have to do some housework, there's no escape! 

Both the journey & the music school are almost too exciting! 

So this is my last post for a while. Taggart is taking his laptop so he'll be on from time to time, and I'll be able to read the posts - I hope, posts which are lovely, witty & musical in the best TC tradition. :tiphat:

I'll miss this place. Peace & long life to you all. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Just here to say 'so long'.
> 
> Taggart & I are off tomorrow to Beauly (pictured) in the north of Scotland to take part in the Folk Music school run by Blazin Fiddles. I'll be fiddling and Tag taking keyboard classes.
> 
> My sister's coming tonight to take care of Mum, who lives nearby but has dementia - so I'll have to do some housework, there's no escape!
> 
> Both the journey & the music school are almost too exciting!
> 
> So this is my last post for a while. Taggart is taking his laptop so he'll be on from time to time, and I'll be able to read the posts - I hope, posts which are lovely, witty & musical in the best TC tradition. :tiphat:
> 
> Peace & long life to you all.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ]


Have a nice time you both, enjoy make fun and lots of laughs. :cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Much fun and a great time to Ingelou in Scotland, Txllxt in Potsdam and everyone else who is travelling these days!


----------



## Wood

Ingélou said:


> Just here to say 'so long'.
> 
> Taggart & I are off tomorrow to Beauly (pictured) in the north of Scotland to take part in the Folk Music school run by Blazin Fiddles. I'll be fiddling and Tag taking keyboard classes.
> 
> My sister's coming tonight to take care of Mum, who lives nearby but has dementia - so I'll have to do some housework, there's no escape!
> 
> Both the journey & the music school are almost too exciting!
> 
> So this is my last post for a while. Taggart is taking his laptop so he'll be on from time to time, and I'll be able to read the posts - I hope, posts which are lovely, witty & musical in the best TC tradition. :tiphat:
> 
> I'll miss this place. Peace & long life to you all.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Beauly is a lovely village. I hope you both have a good time. If you're not too busy there is a nice stroll from the village down to the river.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

It was National Poetry Day in the UK, so I'm tired, slightly hoarse, but happy having read samples of my 'poetry' at a couple of public events. Both events were in pubs, which was a really good idea!


----------



## jurianbai

Not today, but this couple weeks. I learn two excellent Japanese anime and drama that have classical music theme. They are excellent and funny, well if you like Japanese. The titles are Nodame Cantabile and Sounds Euphonium. I am not sure if people outside Asia can watch their fan sub version, there is official English translate in cable television. Nodame Cantabile cited to responsible for arising Classical interest among Japanese teenagers.


----------



## Pugg

Spare a minute for our members in Florida, horrible weather.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

This afternoon I tripped and smashed my forehead against the kitchen counter. Now I've got a pretty impressive bump above my left eyebrow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This afternoon I tripped and smashed my forehead against the kitchen counter. Now I've got a pretty impressive bump above my left eyebrow.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you are otherwise okay. Not to pass up an opportunity, would the bump qualify for posting in the creepy pictures thead?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Florestan said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope you are otherwise okay. Not to pass up an opportunity, would the bump qualify for posting in the creepy pictures thead?


It doesn't really qualify for creepy. :'P


----------



## hpowders

^^^I notice your writing over the last few hours has approached the genius level.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pat Fairlea said:


> Now that's over, maybe my favourite dentist experience will make you smile?
> I needed root canal work and was booked in at a major dental hospital. The problem molar was a lower one, so should have had four roots. Three of them filled successfully, but the dentist had real trouble finding the fourth. He poked around, drilled away a little more of the base of the tooth crown, shifted the lights around..... Eventually he announced "I'm baffled". The dental nurse assisting him patted me on the head: "Don't worry, love. He's often baffled. Mind you, he's worse when he's sober"!


Oh dear. That does not sound pleasant at all!


----------



## Guest

I'm on a road trip from Northern CA to Southern(ish) Oregon. First stop was in Ashland, OR, for the Oregon Shakespeare Festival's production of an adaptation of Dickens' _Great Expectations_. It didn't even meet my low expectations: they basically played it for laughs with ridiculously buffoonish characters that were caricatures. We (my wife and I) left at intermission. I think some works are better read than seen.

In Portland today--checking out record and audio stores, general sightseeing, then tonight we get to hear the Oregon Symphony play Wagner's "Forrest Murmurs," Sibelius' Symphony No.3, and Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano Concerto with Marc-Andre Hamelin.

Tomorrow we're going to the Portland Museum of art, then begin our 9-hour drive home. We'll stop half-way and spend the night--probably in Medford.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> It doesn't really qualify for creepy. :'P


Ok, well it was worth asking. Figure some good could have come out of the accident.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's going to happen tonight. It MUST happen tonight! I MUST MEET NEEME JARVI!! IT'S NOW OR NEVER! I'll wait an hour in line to talk to him if that's what it takes. Just now on public radio, his album of selections from Raymonda, what a surprise . That'll be avenue into conversation, no? "I even heard your Raymonda on radio this afternoon, thank you so much for that album!!" and more raving, etc. I'll make him put up with it LOL

Going nuts in anticipation..... quaking in my boots...


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Kontrapunctus: I hope the rest of your trip is wonderful!


----------



## Taggart

Finally arrived in Beauly (Scotland) looking forward to a week of keyboard instruction for me and fiddle for Ingelou.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Huilu: I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you.  Where is this concert taking place? And make sure you let us know how it goes.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Taggart & Ingelou: I hope you both have a fabulous time. Post some pics if you are able.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> :Huilu: I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you.  Where is this concert taking place? And make sure you let us know how it goes.


Here in Cincinnati, he's guest conductor with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra. Going with a friend who has car, I hope she doesn't mind my plan.


----------



## Merl

Have a great time in Scotland Ingelou and Taggart. If you pass Glenrothes on the A92 wave towards Pitteuchar. I might not be in but you will feel my warmth. :wave:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here in Cincinnati, he's guest conductor with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra. Going with a friend who has car, I hope she doesn't mind my plan.


I've never been to OH and I know money is extremely limited right now
but you might want to consider a back-up plan: preparing to take a cab on way home. Is there no public transit from concert hall to your apartment? If there is go online and find out what time it shuts down in your city.


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> Have a great time in Scotland Ingelou and Taggart. If you pass Glenrothes on the A92 wave towards Pitteuchar. I might not be in but you will feel my warmth. :wave:


Last time I was in Glenrothes I couldn't find a town centre, and there was only one pub. What's with that?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Noooooooooooooo

Maestro Jarvi fled the scene immediately after the concert, no greeting audience. 

Aghhh he was so good though! What an expressive conductor!! Quite different from most American conductors I've seen, he had a minimalist sensibility with Russian sentiment and real power to control the orchestra. No wonder his Russian music recordings are so good! If he conducted the way he did tonight in his Glazunov recordings, no wonder at all! What a wonderful musician.

And he did SIBELIUS for encore!!! Man, I would have had so much to talk about with him! I guess he's just too tired of the publicity and all that, and the traffic getting out of the city too perhaps. :lol:

Sigh.... I hope there's another time I'll see him in concert....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Noooooooooooooo
> 
> Maestro Jarvi fled the scene immediately after the concert, no greeting audience.
> 
> Aghhh he was so good though! What an expressive conductor!! Quite different from most American conductors I've seen, he had a minimalist sensibility with Russian sentiment and real power to control the orchestra. No wonder his Russian music recordings are so good! If he conducted the way he did tonight in his Glazunov recordings, no wonder at all! What a wonderful musician.
> 
> And he did SIBELIUS for encore!!! Man, I would have had so much to talk about with him! I guess he's just too tired of the publicity and all that, and the traffic getting out of the city too perhaps. :lol:
> 
> Sigh.... I hope there's another time I'll see him in concert....


I'm hoping you get to play in one of the orchestras he'll be conducting.

'Glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Composing a lot of music and attending a job course, that's all I've been doing for the past few months!


----------



## Guest

Finally finished a work commissioned for a performance by one of my favourite ensembles in my city. To be performed next year as part of their non-touring season of concerts. The only thing that needs to be done is format and transpose the parts....a tedious process that should be categorised as 'cruel and unusual punishment.'


----------



## Merl

Wood said:


> Last time I was in Glenrothes I couldn't find a town centre, and there was only one pub. What's with that?


There are pubs but you must be prepared to walk. As far as a town centre is concerned it's a relatively new town and the centre is the horrid Kingdom Centre. Otherwise it's a series of roundabouts with surrounding housing developments. I never go out in Glenrothes. It's much better going to Dunfermline or Edinburgh for the night.


----------



## Kivimees

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Noooooooooooooo
> 
> Maestro Jarvi fled the scene immediately after the concert, no greeting audience.


Mr Järvi can be aloof. His sons are more amiable.


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday and the evening before that we saw a bit of Potsdam, the former capital of Prussia. The weather kept drizzling, so we'll repeat it another time. No signs of war damage, the 'Dutch quarter' looks cute and actually reminds us more of England. Sanssouci is not so big. It is more a kind of copy of St Petersburg's Summer garden. Frederick the Great loved Rococo statues & bustes. We found them Biedermeier sweetish overdone-underdone, but of course there will be people who like these especially. The interior of the Sanssouci palace can be seen in Holland (Doorn), where _Der Kaiser_ fled with 60 train wagons full of stuff.


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> There are pubs but you must be prepared to walk. As far as a town centre is concerned it's a relatively new town and the centre is the horrid Kingdom Centre. Otherwise it's a series of roundabouts with surrounding housing developments. I never go out in Glenrothes. It's much better going to Dunfermline or Edinburgh for the night.


Everyone we met there were friendly and helpful. I remember asking a couple of women where the town centre was. She said 'This is it!'. I think that must have been outside the shopping centre, a concrete monstrosity by a dual carriageway connecting two roundabouts or something. We found a good pub on the outskirts of town, but it was a fair walk.

I now have more respect for Basingstoke.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mmm. We lived in Cumbernauld for a couple of months whilst we bought a flat in Glasgow. Same story. There was a shopping centre with all its services on the outside like a cut-price version of the Pompidou centre. That was it.

Brave New World indeed.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mmm. We lived in Cumbernauld for a couple of months whilst we bought a flat in Glasgow. Same story. There was a shopping centre with all its services on the outside like a cut-price version of the Pompidou centre. That was it.
> 
> Brave New World indeed.


That looks like one of those photos on the 'boring' thread which turns out to be quite interesting.

It looks so down at heel.

Scotland seems to specialise in such places. That huge block across the river in Glasgow was quite special to walk by at night, all deserted, with only a couple of lights on in isolated flats. It was a real monument to the sixties. They've probably pulled it down now unfortunately.


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> Have a great time in Scotland Ingelou and Taggart. If you pass Glenrothes on the A92 wave towards Pitteuchar. I might not be in but you will feel my warmth. :wave:


Didn't pass there, although it was an incredible drive up along the A9 and along Beauly Firth. We could have done with some of the warmth this morning. After sunny Norfolk at about 14C in the morning, got up this morning to get the paper and the car was saying "Risk of Ice"- temperature below 3C









Our Dutch friends would feel at home as we have a herd of Texel sheep quietly munching outside our window.


----------



## starthrower

Finally went back to work after recovering from back surgery. It was great to have the summer off. I landed a nice day job delivering bulk mail to rural post offices. I love driving out in the country, so it should be an enjoyable gig. Small towns, and the peace and quiet of the early morning hours. My main stop is in the historic town of Seneca Falls, NY. Home to the abolition movement and Underground Railroad. And the Erie Canal.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> :Kontrapunctus: I hope the rest of your trip is wonderful!


Thank you. I have to say that Marc-Andre Hamelin was a bit disappointing. Oh, he was stunningly accurate, but he also seemed emotionally detached. Maybe I'm just spoiled after hearing Denis Matsuev and the Mariinsky Orchestra conducted by Valerie Gergiev a few years ago. That performance was white hot in its intensity. Daniil Trifonov's performance with Dudamel in Los Angeles in December ought to be intense and very emotional, too.

We're cutting our trip short and driving back today. The Portland Marathon begins this morning, so many downtown streets are closed, which eliminates going to the big art museum and a huge record store, plus it's pouring rain. Nine hours in the car--ought to be fun...


----------



## TxllxT

Taggart said:


> Didn't pass there, although it was an incredible drive up along the A9 and along Beauly Firth. We could have done with some of the warmth this morning. After sunny Norfolk at about 14C in the morning, got up this morning to get the paper and the car was saying "Risk of Ice"- temperature below 3C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Dutch friends would feel at home as we have a herd of Texel sheep quietly munching outside our window.


Were they really Texel sheep, having those bulldog heads, looking both angry & stupid at the same time? Especially the rams look stupefyingly concentrated on one thing only...


----------



## Sloe

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mmm. We lived in Cumbernauld for a couple of months whilst we bought a flat in Glasgow. Same story. There was a shopping centre with all its services on the outside like a cut-price version of the Pompidou centre. That was it.
> 
> Brave New World indeed.


I thought it was an airport first.
Even if it is not a beautiful building I have to say it looks really cool.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sloe said:


> I thought it was an airport first.
> Even if it is not a beautiful building I have to say it looks really cool.


LOL--should have actually read his post. I _still_ thought it was an airport! What a hilariously crazy piece of architecture.


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we travelled from Prussia to the Giant mountains, where we had again our favourite pension for the unbelievable price of 22 Euro (kingsize breakfast included). We visited the lovely town of Görlitz on the way (again: the weather could be better), that we'll visit again in the future. 
Taggart was mentioning frost: we encountered a slipping of the car on either frost or oily road surface when we were going up the Giant mountains. Happily the ABS helped a lot + letting the gas loose + not making violent movements with the steering. It didn't happen again, so I guess it was an incident of oil or other slippery stuff...
Once we arrived on the spot (Previt Janek pension in Rokytnice nad Jizerou), we went to the closest pub-restaurant Anna. There I had two 0.5 litre yeast beers (not pasteurised) + two small trouts with American potatoes. My wife tried black beer and 'Diesel' (mix of beer and cola) + a grilled camembert with boiled potatoes. Together: about 12 Euros.
In the pub the locals had gathered to celebrate the elections of that day (Senate + provincial regions). It was funny to see the left and the right sitting apart. At the bar one lonely socialist drank his beer and around a big table the local entrepreneurs gathered. Comments went over & back in a friendly way. In Bohemia pub life still exists.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> LOL--should have actually read his post. I _still_ thought it was an airport! What a hilariously crazy piece of architecture.


The runway looks a bit dubious.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TxllxT said:


> Were they really Texel sheep, having those bulldog heads, looking both angry & stupid at the same time? Especially the rams look stupefyingly concentrated on one thing only...


Let's be clear: I like sheep, I really do. They are patiently thoughtful critters that do much good and little harm. But Texels! Ugly doesn't get close. You gaze into those furtive, suspicious eyes leering at you from under that too-wide wrinkly forehead and you think "That's the ultimately ugly sheep". But then the beast turns around and you behold that inflated, bulgy back-end with its malproportioned legs, and realise that this is a sheep that is truly repulsive from any angle. Ryeland sheep are cute, Blue-faced Leicesters are funny, but Texels are just a failure.
Glad to get that off my chest.


----------



## Pugg

I've been stalked ...again.
So funny. :devil:


----------



## Taggart

TxllxT said:


> Were they really Texel sheep, having those bulldog heads, looking both angry & stupid at the same time? Especially the rams look stupefyingly concentrated on one thing only...


Gorgeous description - fits them to a T :tiphat: We didn't see any rams but one of the ewes flared its notrils at us.

It's sheep, Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## Merl

Cumbernauld town centre is a grim place. It was a lovely little town, many years ago, I believe but it got used as Glasgow's overspill. There's some lovely scenery around there too. Nearby Falkirk is much nicer and they've got the Falkirk Wheel and the Kelpies.


----------



## TxllxT

Pat Fairlea said:


> Let's be clear: I like sheep, I really do. They are patiently thoughtful critters that do much good and little harm. But Texels! Ugly doesn't get close. You gaze into those furtive, suspicious eyes leering at you from under that too-wide wrinkly forehead and you think "That's the ultimately ugly sheep". But then the beast turns around and you behold that inflated, bulgy back-end with its malproportioned legs, and realise that this is a sheep that is truly repulsive from any angle. Ryeland sheep are cute, Blue-faced Leicesters are funny, but Texels are just a failure.
> Glad to get that off my chest.


You know, it's not the ugly outside that counts, but the lovely inside: Texel lamb meat is without those dread wires of fat, that causes one to chew without end. But with sheep it's the same as with dinosaurs. In the past children were saved from looking at those T-rex & friends. Now it is like there's nothing but: the more nasty, the more cute & nice they are for children. So I guess, the Texel sheep are heading for a great future!


----------



## Flamme

Was happy with a gf...But shes acting strange lately and smothering me at times, so im gonna break up the deal...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TxllxT said:


> You know, it's not the ugly outside that counts, but the lovely inside: Texel lamb meat is without those dread wires of fat, that causes one to chew without end. But with sheep it's the same as with dinosaurs. In the past children were saved from looking at those T-rex & friends. Now it is like there's nothing but: the more nasty, the more cute & nice they are for children. So I guess, the Texel sheep are heading for a great future!


Hmmm... even by Texel standards, those are ugly. I am carefully avoiding any mention of a certain US Presidential candidate - oops!


----------



## TxllxT

Pat Fairlea said:


> Hmmm... even by Texel standards, those are ugly. I am carefully avoiding any mention of a certain US Presidential candidate - oops!


That's exactly what I was getting in my mind, while searching for the most potent ram. Of course the ugly oops are not reserved for one ram but two of them...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pat Fairlea said:


> Hmmm... even by Texel standards, those are ugly. I am carefully avoiding any mention of a certain US Presidential candidate - oops!


None of the sheep seem to be orange-haired...


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> None of the sheep seem to be orange-haired...


Do not insult the sheep my comparing them to that sentient circus peanut.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Do not insult the sheep my comparing them to that sentient circus peanut.


You are right, I'm sorry! :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are right, I'm sorry! :lol:


I just realized my typo. Oh gee.


----------



## clavichorder

I am lucky to have a great support network. Almost too much.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I am lucky to have a great support network. Almost too much.


Good to see you again, Clavi! How could there ever be TOO MUCH?

What's going on out there? How are things going with the harpsichords? Any finalized dates for the Mexico trip?


----------



## Pugg

I love haters, they keep me motivated.


----------



## TxllxT

SarahNorthman said:


> Do not insult the sheep my comparing them to that sentient circus peanut.


I did like the Georgia peanut farmer


----------



## Merl

I've just discovered that EE have been charging me for 6 months for a phone I never had. They owe me £70. [email protected]!


----------



## Pugg

Whole new kitchen almost ready, hurray.


----------



## Blancrocher

Merl said:


> I've just discovered that EE have been charging me for 6 months for a phone I never had. They owe me £70. [email protected]!


I'm sure that call to the phone company will be as pleasant and agreeable as such things always are ... my condolences.


----------



## Flamme

Have changed my FB status...I dont like sweet talking liars!!! We all lie from time to time but if you turn into a personality trait...Sorry, cant anymore


----------



## clavichorder

JosefinaHW said:


> Good to see you again, Clavi! How could there ever be TOO MUCH?
> 
> What's going on out there? How are things going with the harpsichords? Any finalized dates for the Mexico trip?


We are still talking about the Mexico(royal "we" as well as my mom and I) trip. My mother wants to go as well, but we want to stagger our months. But I still can't decide whether I'd like to go back to Spain or not.

Concerning harpsichords, I am going to be doing some work with the harpsichord maker later this week I think. Just talked with him yesterday. I've been working on tuning my clavichord, because I am hoping to try working as a piano tuner in the shop that I was struggling at doing repairs in. The owner is very understanding.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> We are still talking about the Mexico(royal "we" as well as my mom and I) trip. My mother wants to go as well, but we want to stagger our months. But I still can't decide whether I'd like to go back to Spain or not.
> 
> Concerning harpsichords, I am going to be doing some work with the harpsichord maker later this week I think. Just talked with him yesterday. I've been working on tuning my clavichord, because I am hoping to try working as a piano tuner in the shop that I was struggling at doing repairs in. The owner is very understanding.


I didn't realize that you had STOPPED working at the shop. Did the vapors get to be too much?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you. I have to say that Marc-Andre Hamelin was a bit disappointing. Oh, he was stunningly accurate, but he also seemed emotionally detached. Maybe I'm just spoiled after hearing Denis Matsuev and the Mariinsky Orchestra conducted by Valerie Gergiev a few years ago. That performance was white hot in its intensity. Daniil Trifonov's performance with Dudamel in Los Angeles in December ought to be intense and very emotional, too.
> 
> We're cutting our trip short and driving back today. The Portland Marathon begins this morning, so many downtown streets are closed, which eliminates going to the big art museum and a huge record store, plus it's pouring rain. Nine hours in the car--ought to be fun...


Well I hope there was something positive about your trip--restaurant, scenery, coming home to Ethel and Lucy?


----------



## clavichorder

JosefinaHW said:


> I didn't realize that you had STOPPED working at the shop. Did the vapors get to be too much?


Had a personal crises which caused a need for a break. I think they will repurpose me as a piano tuner with the piano's on the floor. It seems like very occasional work. Who knows what I'll be doing, I was struggling with all the tasks before, but the good news is they will most likely have SOMETHING for me to do.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I wish I had the will to do things. I'm so tired and I want to sleep, but I have responsibilities to tend to...


----------



## clavichorder

I have been praying more and trying to be positive. Not always successful, but I will say that I'd like this little message to be a prayer for all who have ever posted in this thread. That we may feel positive joy, and become successful and fulfilled in our lives, connected and also separated through the internet. Not particularly eloquent and kind of vague, but I am thankful for you all. 

Amen


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> I have been praying more and trying to be positive. Not always successful, but I will say that I'd like this little message to be a prayer for all who have ever posted in this thread. That we may feel positive joy, and become successful and fulfilled in our lives, connected and also separated through the internet. Not particularly eloquent and kind of vague, but I am thankful for you all.
> 
> Amen


That's very kind of you, keep fit please.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I really want this semester to be over so I can move onto the next one. I am really excited to learn French!


----------



## clavichorder

There are a few licensed mental health professional among our ranks no? Or individuals experienced with these sorts of issues? Would anyone be willing to hear my situation or be able to offer specific tips on how to find the right help? Long story short, I am on meds again and really don't like it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SarahNorthman said:


> I really want this semester to be over so I can move onto the next one. I am really excited to learn French!


I'm loving French! What made you want to learn it?


----------



## Guest

I heard George Takei give a talk tonight. He is such an eloquent speaker and inspirational person.


----------



## SarahNorthman

The other day I felt myself heading toward a depression. The rediscovery for my childhood adoration for M*A*S*H has kicked me from my funk. Looks like all I needed was a good ol dose of 1970's TV. Seriously though guys, I sometimes feel that there will never be a better show.


----------



## Flamme

Im a bit of depressed...Large 'chunk' of my life went when i broke up with my gf...Ofcourse she was too clingy and smothered me but then again, now i feel sort of an emptiness...I will heal, just need time...Hope i have it though..


----------



## Taggart

Just back after a week up in Beauly at the Blazin in Beauly folk school - five days of fiddle, keyboard and guitar instruction with sessions galore and concerts.

We had a great time although we concentrated on the classes rather than all the extras.

Funny thing was, when I went to church today, one of the hymns (with music) had exactly the same chord progression as we had been learning!


----------



## Flamme

Is it rainy in Scotland???


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Is it rainy in Scotland???


It was rainy on our journey back, but we had wonderful weather during our week's stay - crisp, sunny, dry, exhilarating. Quite the best to view the magnificent scenery.


----------



## Flamme

I have a dream. To visit one day...I say visit, stay  Somehow i feel connected with all those hills, rivers, forests, wild flowers...


----------



## Taggart

Wood said:


> Beauly is a lovely village. I hope you both have a good time. If you're not too busy there is a nice stroll from the village down to the river.


We made it down there on the Friday just before it started to rain.

I presume you meant sights like










or did you mean










It was certainly a nice town but I didn't like the look of our neighbours


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Im a bit of depressed...Large 'chunk' of my life went when i broke up with my gf...Ofcourse she was too clingy and smothered me but then again, now i feel sort of an emptiness...I will heal, just need time...Hope i have it though..


Hugs, my friend. Lets all get this healing stuff cooking!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I had a late sleep last night because my neighbours where having way to much "fun", which is ironically NOT funny. I'm tired


----------



## Pugg

Flamme said:


> Im a bit of depressed...Large 'chunk' of my life went when i broke up with my gf...Ofcourse she was too clingy and smothered me but then again, now i feel sort of an emptiness...I will heal, just need time...Hope i have it though..


Time heals all wounds.


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I had a late sleep last night because my neighbours where having way to much "fun", which is ironically NOT funny. I'm tired


Putt one the Goldberg variations and you sleep like a log.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Putt one the Goldberg variations and you sleep like a log.


I might, thanks. 
Hopefully my neighbors quiet down their intimacy a bit? :scold:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Time heals all wounds.


Ah Pugg, just the fellow I wanted to see! The exam results came back with an 81. While it is not bad it is not good enough for me. I will work harder this time round.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I might, thanks.
> Hopefully my neighbors quiet down their intimacy a bit? :scold:


One can only hope.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah Pugg, just the fellow I wanted to see! The exam results came back with an 81. While it is not bad it is not good enough for me. I will work harder this time round.


That's the spirit, the glass being half full and that.


----------



## Flamme

Thank ya guys! As a part of a healing process i have decided to TURN OFF my Fb account...The practice i used in the past, ever so often, not only when in crisis but when i get sick of all the virtual garbo and bs, pardon my french...In this moment too many things remind me of our relationship, for instance our album with pictures from vacation, mutual friends...I need a rest...


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Thank ya guys! As a part of a healing process i have decided to TURN OFF my Fb account...The practice i used in the past, ever so often, not only when in crisis but when i get sick of all the virtual garbo and bs, pardon my french...In this moment too many things remind me of our relationship, for instance our album with pictures from vacation, mutual friends...I need a rest...


Very wise. All strength to your healing process & I hope you soon feel a lot better. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

I feel like i was stabbed in the chest with some words she uttered...Not to me tho, but to her friends...I changed my whole life to sooth her, felt sorry for her...She is a lost and confused girl, albeit very intelligent, who was 'left in the cold' by a - holes too many times, maybe that connected us in the first place ...I had a Virgo moment with her, trying to help her, feeling deep compassion...Now it just goes unappreciated...Life indeed isnt fair in so many ways and forms...But i will pull through...With my nature, cycling, work out, i will wash out that stain of internal bleeding...Wound will stay tho...


----------



## Ingélou

It is hurtful when people don't acknowledge how you were there for them and how you tried, but just sacrifice you & what you had together for what they happen to feel at that moment. 

It sounds as if you have a good attitude, though - I hope the wound will eventually be a scar, even if it twinges occasionally. 

Here's to life - yours, mine, everyone's - and may we all appreciate the beauty of the earth and the beings upon it.


----------



## TxllxT

*Time-traveling*










During the weekend we first spent a night in Marienbad, the Czech spa resort where the rich, royal & famous used to gather. Recently two statues were installed there, one of Franz Joseph and one of Edward VII. The room we had in Villa Meteor was named after Edward VII, so we felt a bit royal too. From Marienbad we drove to Schwarzburg in Thüringen, in the middle of the _Thüringer Wald_.










In 1919 President Friedrich Ebert signed there the papers that paved the way to the Weimar Republic. In the back of the photo there is the hotel _Zum Weißen Hirsch_, where we stayed. So we felt a bit presidential too.










Now the funny thing happened, that during the buffet breakfast in the panorama restaurant all of a sudden Edward VII appeared. Well, his lookalike of course. But the same height, belly & benign looks. Together with his wife he was spreading a nice old fashioned atmosphere with humour & dignity. Both Marienbad & Schwarzburg are recommended for time-travelers!


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> It is hurtful when people don't acknowledge how you were there for them and how you tried, but just sacrifice you & what you had together for what they happen to feel at that moment.
> 
> It sounds as if you have a good attitude, though - I hope the wound will eventually be a scar, even if it twinges occasionally.
> 
> Here's to life - yours, mine, everyone's - and may we all appreciate the beauty of the earth and the beings upon it.


I have a very strong conscience and self analysis/criticism and sometimes it just destroys me...I cant be at fault alone...


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> I have a very strong conscience and self analysis/criticism and sometimes it just destroys me...I cant be at fault alone...


I do understand that - but in the end, it's good to have self-awareness & a conscience. Best wishes.


----------



## helenora

ha, I've noticed someone mentioned FB here, well, as for me I permanently deleted my FB account. Good. There is no privacy on this media, but people still take it easily, if FB monitors and edits your private messages, what else you an expect of it? 

I enjoyed its entertainment side, sometimes even informative, but nothing can stand when privacy is non-existent.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> ha, I've noticed someone mentioned FB here, well, as for me I permanently deleted my FB account. Good. There is no privacy on this media, but people still take it easily, if FB monitors and edits your private messages, what else you an expect of it?
> 
> I enjoyed its entertainment side, sometimes even informative, but nothing can stand when privacy is non-existent.


Mine was hijacked once, so my pictures ( swim wear) appeared on chat sites......never again.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Guys I am so incredibly happy with my midterm drawing project!









sorry for the crappy resolution.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

SarahNorthman said:


> Guys I am so incredibly happy with my midterm drawing project!
> 
> View attachment 89553
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy resolution.


Nice, I like it Sarah!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I've been doing research on insects. I've also developed an odd fondness for the parasitoid wasps, despite how gruesome they are.


----------



## Flamme

helenora said:


> ha, I've noticed someone mentioned FB here, well, as for me I permanently deleted my FB account. Good. There is no privacy on this media, but people still take it easily, if FB monitors and edits your private messages, what else you an expect of it?
> 
> I enjoyed its entertainment side, sometimes even informative, but nothing can stand when privacy is non-existent.


I dont have strength to do it 'all the way' and from what i notice from peoples reactions they think even my approach is EXTREME but they are the ones who cant live a day w/o checking of notifications...I guess i cant be totally invisible and lose touch with some of people who make me happy...But it is true that it is a vanity fair of global proportions...I only need a fulcrum, a higher ground from where i can see into distance and have a deeper insight into my life, without insignificant distractions and all the background Noise.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, I didn't post a single thing anywhere on the forum for at least a week.....

Although I would have had something to say, I'd rather not. Perhaps next semester I will say it, when the cat's officially out of the bag. But something really serious happened at my school 2 weeks ago, and I went into shock for a week, as did many other flutists. We're recovering now, a bit.

Flip side? Things going smoothly.... I'm learning Russian! I was inspired to start using Duolingo to practice, and it really works! It's so much fun! I can't say anything too clever yet, but....

Poka Glazunov ne izvestniy kompozitor, on moi lyumbimiy. Potomu chto ya ne nikogda gotovit sam seychas. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow, I didn't post a single thing anywhere on the forum for at least a week.....
> 
> Although I would have had something to say, I'd rather not. Perhaps next semester I will say it, when the cat's officially out of the bag. But something really serious happened at my school 2 weeks ago, and I went into shock for a week, as did many other flutists. We're recovering now, a bit.
> 
> Flip side? Things going smoothly.... I'm learning Russian! I was inspired to start using Duolingo to practice, and it really works! It's so much fun! I can't say anything too clever yet, but....
> 
> Poka Glazunov ne izvestniy kompozitor, on moi lyumbimiy. Potomu chto ya ne nikogda gotovit sam seychas. :tiphat:


I just saw your website, looking very good!


----------



## violadude

Well, I just watched the third (and final) presidential debate between Clinton and Trump and jeeeezzzeee was it depressing. Depressing as in, I'm really feeling down right now. I need to watch a comedy or something in order to forget about it. I know TC isn't the place for "political discussion" but this is more about my feelings than anything (if you don't follow US politics than this might be a big bore to you).

I mean...the earliest debate I ever remember watching was Bush Jr. Vs. Kerry in 2004. And I remember they actually discussed stuff, they had some ideas, they laid their plans out a little bit and you could agree or disagree with whatever was said. But this...this monstrosity that I just witnessed...it seems like more of a circus act than a debate. Was anything important discussed? Did they bring up the growing gap between rich and poor? Education? Climate Change? Money in politics? Barely, hardly, nada. Nothing but "My opponent did this and they're bad" "Oh ya, well my opponent did this and they're worse". And ya know what? They were both 100% right about how bad the other one is....and these are our choices? 

I'm truly terrified, not simply because of the debate or the election, but by the fact that I feel like I'm living in a world full of serious problems with people that have forgotten how to take anything seriously. It's as if a huge amount of our population, including our candidates, have slowly been numbed to reality. Like, they forgot that reality is actually reality and not some tv show. I mean, I'm reading stories about how there's going to be huge economic, even societal collapses coming, droughts, worsening weather, the growth of fatal technology, the extinction of the middle class...and meanwhile, one of our candidates is a guy that literally claims to be "the greatest" about everything in a goofy voice. And the other one just literally lies to our face about virtually every one of her positions, as we found out from her email dumps.

I mean WTF??? What am I living in? Is this some sort of weird, metaphysical matrix-like experiment? Are we in a virtual reality created by higher beings and they're testing what happens to a society that can't think straight anymore?

Iono man. I'm freakin out. I just listened to the 2nd movement of Shostakovich's 13th symphony (titled "Humor") and, while I've always liked his "sardonic, ironic humor expression" thing he does, I've never understood it as personally as I do now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

violadude said:


> I mean WTF??? What am I living in? Is this some sort of weird, metaphysical matrix-like experiment? Are we in a virtual reality created by higher beings and they're testing what happens to a society that can't think straight anymore?


Well, _whoever _they are have discovered some fascinating things about humanity.  First, there is a limit to love for every individual, a line they will not cross and have no ability to sympathize/love towards. There's someone in our lives that we're not willing to go an extra mile to see their side of the story, or to help educate. Second, this election has _not _separated the "evil people" from the "good people" because there are extremely mean (and equally racist/misogynist) people on both sides that I've talked to about this election. Three, proof that as a nation, we need a government that doesn't matter, as in, won't shake the boat too much either way, because we're use to never feeling government intervention in our lives unless we listen to a speech on TV. Otherwise it's a bunch of hot air happening somewhere that doesn't effect us, and if it ever becomes more than that we all freak out (the Trump factor). And final point, we're all obsessed with guilt mongering, piling up guilt on the other in an attempt to say one is the lesser evil. BUT WE'RE ALL GUILTY!! :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

I had an laid back, albeit very active Thursday...First i successfully collected half of the cable money from our neighbors, then i went to fix my glasses and my bicycle and to a bike ride by the river...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LIVING COLOUR ARE COMING TO NORWAY 20TH NOV. AND I HAVE 2 TICKETS!!! Alter Bridge, with big guitar hero Mark Tremonti is headliner. Vernon Reid is MY guitar hero, he plays in Living Colour, and they are coming to OSLO. Last time I saw them was 1993.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

violadude said:


> Well, I just watched the third (and final) presidential debate between Clinton and Trump and jeeeezzzeee was it depressing. Depressing as in, I'm really feeling down right now. I need to watch a comedy or something in order to forget about it. I know TC isn't the place for "political discussion" but this is more about my feelings than anything (if you don't follow US politics than this might be a big bore to you).
> 
> I mean...the earliest debate I ever remember watching was Bush Jr. Vs. Kerry in 2004. And I remember they actually discussed stuff, they had some ideas, they laid their plans out a little bit and you could agree or disagree with whatever was said. But this...this monstrosity that I just witnessed...it seems like more of a circus act than a debate. Was anything important discussed? Did they bring up the growing gap between rich and poor? Education? Climate Change? Money in politics? Barely, hardly, nada. Nothing but "My opponent did this and they're bad" "Oh ya, well my opponent did this and they're worse". And ya know what? They were both 100% right about how bad the other one is....and these are our choices?
> 
> I'm truly terrified, not simply because of the debate or the election, but by the fact that I feel like I'm living in a world full of serious problems with people that have forgotten how to take anything seriously. It's as if a huge amount of our population, including our candidates, have slowly been numbed to reality. Like, they forgot that reality is actually reality and not some tv show. I mean, I'm reading stories about how there's going to be huge economic, even societal collapses coming, droughts, worsening weather, the growth of fatal technology, the extinction of the middle class...and meanwhile, one of our candidates is a guy that literally claims to be "the greatest" about everything in a goofy voice. And the other one just literally lies to our face about virtually every one of her positions, as we found out from her email dumps.
> 
> I mean WTF??? What am I living in? Is this some sort of weird, metaphysical matrix-like experiment? Are we in a virtual reality created by higher beings and they're testing what happens to a society that can't think straight anymore?
> 
> Iono man. I'm freakin out. I just listened to the 2nd movement of Shostakovich's 13th symphony (titled "Humor") and, while I've always liked his "sardonic, ironic humor expression" thing he does, I've never understood it as personally as I do now.


Yes, Violadude. It really sucks to be an American right now, if only I had the money to move 
I try to ignore it, but I obviously can't get away from it :scold:


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> LIVING COLOUR ARE COMING TO NORWAY 20TH NOV. AND I HAVE 2 TICKETS!!! Alter Bridge, with big guitar hero Mark Tremonti is headliner. Vernon Reid is MY guitar hero, he plays in Living Colour, and they are coming to OSLO. Last time I saw them was 1993.


Oh, dear don't get too excited.


----------



## TxllxT

This afternoon we had a magical beachwalk on the SouthWest side of Texel. Many, many seagulls were gathering on the dams that stretch into the North Sea. Also we saw lots of sanderlings running along the coastline searching for food. Tomorrow the weather will be similar as today, so we walk our walk on another beach...


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I think I'm in love with another TC user :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I think I'm in love with another TC user :kiss:


----------



## James Mann

Not much to add to my life so far, my wife and I are in good health. My son is doing well. The newspaper printing is fine like usual but life has been busy at times.
I've had to take our dog to the vet two weeks ago, which was a very disheartening experience. Our dog is in good health again, but these things can scare a man 

I trust everybody else has been doing well?


----------



## Pugg

James Mann said:


> Not much to add to my life so far, my wife and I are in good health. My son is doing well. The newspaper printing is fine like usual but life has been busy at times.
> I've had to take our dog to the vet two weeks ago, which was a very disheartening experience. Our dog is in good health again, but these things can scare a man
> 
> I trust everybody else has been doing well?


Very good in fact, those nice words helps always, so thank you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow... I've never been dismissed by a conductor from a rehearsal from playing poorly, but our entire orchestra was dismissed early. An hour early! I wasn't playing badly but the strings were.... Ugh the shame we all felt.


----------



## znapschatz

Taggart said:


> We made it down there on the Friday just before it started to rain.
> 
> I presume you meant sights like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was certainly a nice town but I didn't like the look of our neighbours


Where I'm from, we call them neighbors  . 
Those are good photographs. I love the colors in the pic of sheep, and the Haggis trailer is too funny.


----------



## geralmar

I detest spell check. In another forum in a serious discussion on race I mentioned the book Little Black *****. Spell check changed it to Little Black Rambo and locked it preventing me from making the correction before the time for editing expired. I now look like an idiot.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> I detest spell check. In another forum in a serious discussion on race I mentioned the book Little Black *****. Spell check changed it to Little Black Rambo and locked it preventing me from making the correction before the time for editing expired. I now look like an idiot.


Do you rally care?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Today I spend the day hammering out a life plan. Yes I am aware that life does not always go according to plan.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hereby I would like to apologize to all American members of this forum who I have ever tried to pick on or insult in any way just for being Americans: DrMike, Woodduck, Kontrapunktus etc. I have alowed my anger over all the recent goings-on in Europe to get the better of me, and I am sincerely sorry. I am still not a fan of the government in DC, but I also understand most ordinary citizens have nothing to do with the government. Besides, the cultures of Europe and that of the USA have a lot in common and are not as diametrically opposed or hostile to each other as I have believed they are. In the future I will do my best to refrain from any bad sentiment towards our American posters. Frieden - peace.


----------



## Gordontrek

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow... I've never been dismissed by a conductor from a rehearsal from playing poorly, but our entire orchestra was dismissed early. An hour early! I wasn't playing badly but the strings were.... Ugh the shame we all felt.


Don't take it personally; your conductor probably was just not thrilled at the prospect of having to go the whole rehearsal with an unpracticed string section. 
Way back in middle school orchestra, I saw a trombone player get kicked out for being a smart aleck. We were doing O Mio Babbino Caro with a local soprano, and she was sick for one rehearsal. Conductor said "Unfortunately Ms. Soprano can't be here today due to illness" when this kid goes "Good!" Conductor impales him with his stare, and simply says "Leave." Terrifying.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Hereby I would like to apologize to all American members of this forum who I have ever tried to pick on or insult in any way just for being Americans: DrMike, Woodduck, Kontrapunktus etc. I have alowed my anger over all the recent goings-on in Europe to get the better of me, and I am sincerely sorry. I am still not a fan of the government in DC, but I also understand most ordinary citizens have nothing to do with the government. Besides, the cultures of Europe and that of the USA have a lot in common and are not as diametrically opposed or hostile to each other as I have believed they are. In the future I will do my best to refrain from any bad sentiment towards our American posters. Frieden - peace.


Thank you. All is forgiven.


----------



## Ingélou

My 95 year old mother was suddenly taken ill this afternoon & is waiting in a and e to see a doctor. I am grabbing a bite to eat before going back to the hospital to relieve Taggart, who is holding the fort. Quite a feat as despite her illness, my mother is as grumpy as ever - which in a sort of way cheers me up.

PS - My mother has been discharged - an infection caused the sickness & she has some antibiotics. I'm going over there tonight once I've unwound a little. Thanks to all.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> My 95 year old mother was suddenly taken ill this afternoon & is waiting in a and e to see a doctor. I am grabbing a bite to eat before going back to the hospital to relieve Taggart, who is holding the fort. Quite a feat as despite her illness, my mother is as grumpy as ever - which in a sort of way cheers me up.


Oh my goodness I hope she feels better soon and that it is not terribly serious. My prayers and well wishes for you and your family.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Does anyone know of any good apps that I can download to start introducing myself to French?


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh my goodness I hope she feels better soon and that it is not terribly serious. My prayers and well wishes for you and your family.


Thank you, Sarah. Also Siegendeslicht. 
Thanks to every well-wisher on TC. :tiphat:


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I've been feeling really sexually confused over the past few days


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Does anyone know of any good apps that I can download to start introducing myself to French?


Duolingo!! That's how I've been learning Russian! It immediately immerses you in the language so you have to use context clues to figure things out, but it doesn't start out too hard.

I finally came to a lesson all about how to discuss classical music and going to concerts. REALLY. Do they just know what I care about (they're connected to my facebook) or would everyone go through this who does the program? Apparently this is major point of interest in Russian discussion, who would have thought.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So uh, this Russian classical music radio station from Moscow I've been listening to for 2 weeks... yeah....

1) They use not one but _2_ banner tracks (to advertise themselves) with Glazunov's music, one of them being the theme song to a daily (?) talk show. Here in US, I can expect to hear that particular banner theme at 12PM EST every day when not broadcasting a concert. ^_^

2) They play him literally every day at least once, but it is not rare to have him play 3... 4.... _5 _times in one day???  That's more than a _great deal _of other composers on that station!

3) Maybe a quarter of their daytime programming_ is_ Russian music :devil:

Proof of both # 2 and 3:
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.muzcentrum.ru/&prev=search

4) They freakin' _don't announce_ when Arensky, Nikolai Tcherepnin and Gliere are being performed sometimes. They just let it run without any announcer saying what it is. Good thing I _knew _it was them! Cuz you know... you really should just _know _these composers by heart, no questions asked. 

Ya lyublyu etu radiostantsiyu!!!!!!


----------



## violadude

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I've been feeling really sexually confused over the past few days


There are a few quick experiments you can do on the privacy of your computer that will clear up everything for you.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 4) They freakin' _don't announce_ when Arensky, Nikolai Tcherepnin and Gliere are being performed sometimes. They just let it run without any announcer saying what it is. Good thing I _knew _it was them! Cuz you know... you really should just _know _these composers by heart, no questions asked.
> 
> Ya lyublyu etu radiostantsiyu!!!!!!


You know more about Russian music by now than 99,999% of Russians do


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I'm currently feeling very betrayed by the moderators on this forum.

I naively thought that Pugg was a woman, I wholeheartedly apologise but I still get an infraction. I also messaged Krummhorn about the issue, who hasn't even bothered to reply. (if there is a legitimate reason, I apologise Krummhorn)

I then have all my comments deleted in the Elliott Carter thread about being open-minded to music. This is not amusing in the slightest.

This is not civilised, I'm now starting to really doubt returning after my very long time without this website (I left a long time ago in 2014). The site isn't the same anymore, I'm feeling very distraught about this


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> You know more about Russian music by now than 99,999% of Russians do


Potentially, like all academics. But I can guarantee you 99.999% of Russians know their own classical music better than the rest of Europe, as is no surprise. The fact that there was Russian premiere of a Steinberg choral work in St. Petersburg _today _(October 26) to a mesmerized Russian crowd, the choir in tears too, that says something about how they treat their own countrymen versus how the rest of classical world does.


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Potentially, like all academics. But I can guarantee you 99.999% of Russians know their own classical music better than the rest of Europe, as is no surprise. The fact that there was Russian premiere of a Steinberg choral work in St. Petersburg _today _(October 26) to a mesmerized Russian crowd, the choir in tears too, that says something about how they treat their own countrymen versus how the rest of classical world does.


I don't know about Europe, but am not aware that Russian music is treated lightly in America, and I'm certainly not the only person mesmerized and/or moved to tears over it. Or have I misunderstood your post?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

znapschatz said:


> I don't know about Europe, but am not aware that Russian music is treated lightly in America, and I'm certainly not the only person mesmerized and/or moved to tears over it. Or have I misunderstood your post?


America has become pretty good about Russian music appreciation, I think, though still it pales in comparison to the kind of patriotism that happens in Russia. My musicologist friend says Glazunov is super rare to be aired on the radio, let alone performed where she lives (the Netherlands) so she sometimes listens to the same Russian station that I've been listening to. But honestly I could recommend her some American radio stations to listen to and I think she would almost as equally pleased. When I sent a greeting message to a Symposium last year at this time, I told the academic panel about the situation of Russian music in America, that there is considerable love here, and they were genuinely pleased and encouraged to hear it, as they didn't really know about it.

Oh... what are the odds that as I was writing this post he would come on that Moscow radio?  Actually, pretty _good _odds, not unusual at all hahaha!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Today has been an exceptionally rough day for me. It has been eye opening for me in more way than one. My youngest brother is heading off to basic training on Monday. Would you believe me if I said I was not all that choked up about it? I am nothing but nice to him (I know, how surprising) and what do I get in return? Him telling me to excuse my French "shut the **** up" whenever I open my mouth. I have half a mind to slap him across the face, how dare he talk to me that way when I try to talk to him or spend time with him before he leaves? I have decided that he is a lost cause and I will not be attempting to spend anymore time with him before Monday, or afterward. My brother Ben is not much better. He is constantly yelling obscenities at his god forsaken game and when you confront him about it you are the fool, not him. I cannot stand it. Mom is just content to sit there and let the disrespect unfold before her very eyes. I am not sure how much more of this I can take you guys. 
I know my family has problems. Hell we all have problems but I am done being treated like dirt on the bottom of their shoes. I move in April and it could not get her fast enough. You know, the thing that worries me is that every time stuff like this happens part of me wonders if I am somehow deserving of this kind of treatment. Have I been doing something wrong? I like to think that I am a good person. But I fear that all this mistreatment and bad energy that I am constantly exposed to is morphing me into this bitter hateful woman. It is the last thing I want for myself. This thought process cannot be healthy. I cannot seem to stop myself from stewing in my own depression afterwards either. I tend to not be able to see very far past my current problems and it is something I need to work on. 
I can tell you one thing. When I have children they will not know these people. I will be damned if I bring them around such vile hate filled people.


----------



## Pugg

Sorry to hear Sarah, be strong, for yourself alone it's worth it.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Today has been an exceptionally rough day for me. It has been eye opening for me in more way than one. My youngest brother is heading off to basic training on Monday. Would you believe me if I said I was not all that choked up about it? I am nothing but nice to him (I know, how surprising) and what do I get in return? Him telling me to excuse my French "shut the **** up" whenever I open my mouth. I have half a mind to slap him across the face, how dare he talk to me that way when I try to talk to him or spend time with him before he leaves? I have decided that he is a lost cause and I will not be attempting to spend anymore time with him before Monday, or afterward. My brother Ben is not much better. He is constantly yelling obscenities at his god forsaken game and when you confront him about it you are the fool, not him. I cannot stand it. Mom is just content to sit there and let the disrespect unfold before her very eyes. I am not sure how much more of this I can take you guys.
> I know my family has problems. Hell we all have problems but I am done being treated like dirt on the bottom of their shoes. I move in April and it could not get her fast enough. You know, the thing that worries me is that every time stuff like this happens part of me wonders if I am somehow deserving of this kind of treatment. Have I been doing something wrong? I like to think that I am a good person. But I fear that all this mistreatment and bad energy that I am constantly exposed to is morphing me into this bitter hateful woman. It is the last thing I want for myself. This thought process cannot be healthy. I cannot seem to stop myself from stewing in my own depression afterwards either. I tend to not be able to see very far past my current problems and it is something I need to work on.
> I can tell you one thing. When I have children they will not know these people. I will be damned if I bring them around such vile hate filled people.


Families! The only thing you can do is keep a distance, metaphorical and actual, and be polite when you meet. Try not to react to nastiness directed your way. Distract yourself with your own activities. This is a counsel of perfection which I frequently fail to live up to - but it's a comfort, in the middle of unpleasantness, to have a clear-ish conscience.

Keep out of your brother's way till he goes but wish him a courteous goodbye. Good luck with everything. These things are incredibly hurtful & I hope you feel better about it all soon - and roll on April! xx


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm starting to think there might be such thing as too much of a good thi---

*Hand thrown over my mouth*

"Shhhh..... there's no such thing as too much"

But I don't know... I might be a little bit too pleased now, to a distracted point... This Russian classical radio station is really hard-core


----------



## TxllxT

Just interested what you are listening to:

http://laradiofm.com/Station-490/

or

http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TxllxT said:


> Just interested what you are listening to:
> 
> http://laradiofm.com/Station-490/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio ?


Radio Orfeyyyy! <3


----------



## SarahNorthman

Looking into some really good liberal arts universities for grad school. Current school is Trinity College in Connecticut. Any other suggestions people? I figure, if I am going to have soul crushing student debt I may as well get my monies worth.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Tomorrow is Christmasween! I haven't prepared a single thing other than a tiny pumpkin with a post-it-note stuck to it...


----------



## Judith

Computer giving me aggravation. Had to re-install printer and then to top it all, phone got four viruses so had to take back to factory re-set. What a day!!


----------



## ST4

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Tomorrow is Christmasween! I haven't prepared a single thing other than a tiny pumpkin with a post-it-note stuck to it...


Make sure you give the little kids your world famous Mendelpops!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

By the way, here's the aforementioned pumpkin:










Penny for scale since it's a tiny pumpkin.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Happy Halloween everyone! I cannot be the only one who thinks that these may be John Oliver's dance moves.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Woo! And the site is back up!


----------



## ST4

SarahNorthman said:


> Woo! And the site is back up!


I don't believe you..............


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Woo! And the site is back up!


Missed you to Sarah.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Aw. I am flattered anyone here would miss me.


----------



## ST4

SarahNorthman said:


> Aw. I am flattered anyone here would miss me.


I believe the word is called "flirting"?


----------



## SarahNorthman

ST4 said:


> I believe the word is called "flirting"?


By all means singles flirt away, however I am dense and may not know what is going on.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Well we started on charcoals guys.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Aw. I am flattered anyone here would miss me.


You are always kind, a true example for some people around here, and no I am not flirting.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> You are always kind, a true example for some people around here, and no I am not flirting.


Wow. That is honestly the first time anyone has said that to me. Thank you!


----------



## Poodle

I am do alright for now. Just listen to classic and be happy


----------



## clavichorder

So, I don't know what I should be doing. Should I try to be finding work or should I accept that I'm in recovery from the issue of a month ago and it's very boring? I don't know if I'm ready to work. I'm pretty depressed and have trouble focusing. The whole world seems too depressing to get into but I also can't live with my parents and do nothing forever. And I don't want to, but my mood and cognitive skills are what they are right now.


----------



## Pugg

Stalker alert, such sad people.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I have been going through so much personal anxiety lately.
I've fallen in love with another man that I haven't yet met.
Everything about him makes me feel happy and ready to commit to a serious and passionate relationship. If anyone has some support it'd help. I'm feeling really depressed right now


----------



## SarahNorthman

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I have been going through so much personal anxiety lately.
> I've fallen in love with another man that I haven't yet met.
> Everything about him makes me feel happy and ready to commit to a serious and passionate relationship. If anyone has some support it'd help. I'm feeling really depressed right now


Boy I have been there before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I haven't yet met.


Online dating and chatting? Are you going to meet them in person soon?


----------



## Guest

After spending a miserable 30 minutes at my new dentist office getting plaque/tartar scraped off (my previous dentist apparently didn't do a very good job, and yes, I brush and floss at least twice a day), I came out to discover a $52.50 parking ticket! I misread the No Parking From 8:00am to 12:00pm on Thursdays sign as _Tuesdays_...


----------



## Wood

Kontrapunctus said:


> After spending a miserable 30 minutes at my new dentist office getting plaque/tartar scraped off (my previous dentist apparently didn't do a very good job, and yes, I brush and floss at least twice a day), I came out to discover a $52.50 parking ticket! I misread the No Parking From 8:00am to 12:00pm on Thursdays sign as _Tuesdays_...


perhaps you should have visited the optician rather than the dentist.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Concert tonight:

Kodaly: Dances from Galanta
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 (I play principal in that)
- Intermission - 
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

I'm only in the violin concerto, and thank goodness! This is a tough program, guys. We had an extra rehearsal today, and I don't think it was just for the orchestra. Our conductor has a really hard job with the Violin Concerto following our soloist, a grad student who is _fantastic_. It's not the soloist's fault, it's Bartok's fault. :lol: Tour de force concert, maximum overdrive, Hungarian edition! Quite ambitious if you ask me. I know I'm doing my part well. So, let's see how it turns out tonight for everyone... o_o


----------



## Wood

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Concert tonight:
> 
> Kodaly: Dances from Galanta
> Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 (I play principal in that)
> - Intermission -
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> I'm only in the violin concerto, and thank goodness! This is a tough program, guys. We had an extra rehearsal today, and I don't think it was just for the orchestra. Our conductor has a really hard job with the Violin Concerto following our soloist, a grad student who is _fantastic_. It's not the soloist's fault, it's Bartok's fault. :lol: Tour de force concert, maximum overdrive, Hungarian edition! Quite ambitious if you ask me. I know I'm doing my part well. So, let's see how it turns out tonight for everyone... o_o


Sok szerencsét!


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Concert tonight:
> 
> Kodaly: Dances from Galanta
> Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 (I play principal in that)
> - Intermission -
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> I'm only in the violin concerto, and thank goodness! This is a tough program, guys. We had an extra rehearsal today, and I don't think it was just for the orchestra. Our conductor has a really hard job with the Violin Concerto following our soloist, a grad student who is _fantastic_. It's not the soloist's fault, it's Bartok's fault. :lol: Tour de force concert, maximum overdrive, Hungarian edition! Quite ambitious if you ask me. I know I'm doing my part well. So, let's see how it turns out tonight for everyone... o_o


Now we are curious about the outcome.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> Now we are curious about the outcome.


It turned out well! I couldn't help feeling the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra was not very comfortable. A lack of confidence in a orchestra can be audible sometimes. I mean, it was still quite clean, but something about it, maybe something happened in the 5th movement that was unexpected... :shrug: Otherwise the Violin Concerto went quite smoothly! That's a tour the force for everyone, and the soloist got standing ovation of course. What an amazing player.

Onto opera on Monday!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I told the man I've fallen in love with my feelings but he didn't feel the same. He said that he's already married to someone. I feel so depressed. Part of me doesn't want to live anymore, I feel miserable. 

If I just killed myself, would anybody care? I sometimes wonder. Life is misery and torment. My feelings are so strong but I can't find it in myself to forgive myself. He's in my mind all the time, tormenting me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I told the man I've fallen in love with my feelings but he didn't feel the same. He said that he's already married to someone. I feel so depressed. Part of me doesn't want to live anymore, I feel miserable.
> 
> If I just killed myself, would anybody care? I sometimes wonder. Life is misery and torment. My feelings are so strong but I can't find it in myself to forgive myself. He's in my mind all the time, tormenting me.


Message me please.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay guys, this is coming from a place of true nerdyness so bear with me. But you all NEED TO SEE THIS! IT IS SO AWESOME! HARRY POTTER FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!
[video]https://www.facebook.com/ILuffEricNorthman/videos/1406743849354049/[/video]


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay guys, this is coming from a place of true nerdyness so bear with me. But you all NEED TO SEE THIS! IT IS SO AWESOME! HARRY POTTER FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/ILuffEricNorthman/videos/1406743849354049/[/video]


Link is not working Sarah.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Link is not working Sarah.


well fooey.....let me see what I can do.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am going to change my last name when I move in April.


----------



## Flamme

Hada great fun at a wedding! Not mine Didnt mind the musick and gypsy trumpeters even made me jump and clap in their wild, primal, bass rhytm!


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands

SarahNorthman said:


> I am going to change my last name when I move in April.


Why a name change??


----------



## psfrankel

*The next 48 hours...*

I voted early so just planning to spend the next 48 hours listening to music, knitting, browsing TC, & avoiding all election news here in US as much as possible. Just trying to find some equanimity. Also taking a friend to his chemo session today. (He's doing quite well! Yay!)


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> Why a name change??


I do not expect people to understand, but I am moving to a new city, I want a totally new start. This is not a spur of the moment thing, it has been in the plans for quite some time now. I feel that with the move that it is the right time.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Some months ago my music teacher created a minor band with all beginner musicians. We have been rehearsing for a presentation we gonna have the last saturday of this month. Our teacher said that we will also participe in an activity this saturday (the first time I will play in public) and a Christmas concert next month. I confess that I don't feel proud to take part of the these presentations, because I don't consider myself a good clarinetist, but the experience have been very interesting. The repetoire is very simple and familiar: Can-Can, Ode to Joy and Merry Widow Waltz. Originally it included two more pieces, but because of problems with the percussion, the teacher decided not to play those pieces.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Friends,

I haven't read any posts in a few weeks and I've only been able to log in to respond to a few PMs, so I'm very much in the dark about what is and has been going on here on TC. I'm very curious to know if those of you outside of the USA who are able to watch CNN are able to see the very detailed coverage in your countries--county by county, live updates re/ US Presidential election? Would you mind describing what kind of coverage you are receiving? I would love to see a few Print Screen Shots of your "versions" of CNN. Thank you and my very best wishes to all of you even thought I haven't had the time to be reading and posting here on TC--none of you are forgotten.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I found out that my brother-in-law's cancer has spread throughout his body, so he has maybe 3 wretched months to live, and my country elected an unqualified, ignorant, bigoted bully for its president. Not a good day.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yesterday I found out that my brother-in-law's cancer has spread throughout his body, so he has maybe 3 wretched months to live, and my country elected an unqualified, ignorant, bigoted bully for its president. Not a good day.


Ouch! Sympathy from someone on a chat site may be of little practical value, but you have mine for what it's worth. A truly nasty juxtaposition of events.


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yesterday I found out that my brother-in-law's cancer has spread throughout his body, so he has maybe 3 wretched months to live... Not a good day.


Our sympathy and prayers are with you and your brother-in-law and his family.

As Claudius said in Hamlet:

When sorrows come, they come not single spies
But in battalions.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your kind words. (and Shakespeare's!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So on public radio earlier today ( American station) a particularly festive, joyous work by Glazunov was performed... I couldn't help feeling that the programming was made at least yesterday, in preparation for a very different today. LOL 

To all end-of-world heralds and cycnics in America today... Take a deep breath. Relax. Things are going to be okay. For particularly upset people, I say to them: make friends across the aisle in the next 4 years. You don't have choice anymore. This is how America will find its ultimate strength.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay everyone, so I have a transformation drawing project due. The problem is I have no idea what I should do it on. I am totally stumped. I want to do something that has some kind of special significance to me.....though I am fielding ideas. Any ideas from you all?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you for your kind words. (and Shakespeare's!)


Be there for them, as much as you can and keep you strength, it's never fair in live.
Warmest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I got friendzoned.


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay everyone, so I have a transformation drawing project due. The problem is I have no idea what I should do it on. I am totally stumped. I want to do something that has some kind of special significance to me.....though I am fielding ideas. Any ideas from you all?


Well...you could do something related to classical music. Maybe a composer turning into an animal?

I recently came across a hilarious (although very mean-spirited) caricature of Handel from 1754. In the caricature, he's been transformed into a pig. Something like that might be interesting--and it wouldn't have to be as mean and hurtful as the Handel caricature!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I got friendzoned.


Ouch. My sympathies.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Be there for them, as much as you can and keep you strength, it's never fair in live.
> Warmest sympathy for you and your family.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## znapschatz

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I got friendzoned.


Pardon my question, prompted by generational issues, probably; what is friendzoned?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

znapschatz said:


> Pardon my question, prompted by generational issues, probably; what is friendzoned?


When a person (usually the guy) expresses some feelings of affection to their interest, but they are told that they just want to remain friends. It might not be such a momentous conversation, it might just be something dropped in conversation like "Oh, I just started dating someone now!" or "You're a great friend to me."


----------



## znapschatz

I should have guessed. Thanks for your patience with the elderly  .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *So on public radio earlier today ( American station) a particularly festive, joyous work by Glazunov was performed... I couldn't help feeling that the programming was made at least yesterday, in preparation for a very different today. LOL *
> 
> To all end-of-world heralds and cycnics in America today... Take a deep breath. Relax. Things are going to be okay. For particularly upset people, I say to them: make friends across the aisle in the next 4 years. You don't have choice anymore. This is how America will find its ultimate strength.


That was the greeting from the Russians  Putin wanted Trump to win, as far as I know.

And I absolutely agree with the second paragraph. You will get through it. And so werden wir.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Five days after Trump will be inaugurated as the US President, on January 25th, on the other side of the pond in the city of Hamburg, my fiance and I will become husband and wife. Some time before that I will have finally moved to Germany, this time for good. When - I have no idea as yet. I spent a day at the German consulate in Minsk today, where I presented my last batch of paperwork to a committee of three exceedingly friendly consular officials (we ended up talking about our skiing adventures and the opening of the new Philarmonic in Hamburg). Now all I have to do is wait for a call to come again to get my residence permit for my new homeland - and pack my stuff in the meantime. The waiting should last four to eight weeks, but after that call comes, I will be departing on the very next train. I really hope it will be possible to do yet before the coming of 2017. Germany is a very nice place to be in around Christmas season. And there will be no grand wedding, but afterwards my man and I are going to make another trip to Bavaria, to the mountains and King Ludwig's castles - the most romantic place in the world. 

And meanwhile, since my employer and I have already parted ways, I have plenty of time to listen to music.


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> Five days after Trump will be inaugurated as the US President, on January 25th, on the other side of the pond in the city of Hamburg, my fiance and I will become husband and wife. Some time before that I will have finally moved to Germany, this time for good. When - I have no idea as yet. I spent a day at the German consulate in Minsk today, where I presented my last batch of paperwork to a committee of three exceedingly friendly consular officials (we ended up talking about our skiing adventures and the opening of the new Philarmonic in Hamburg). Now all I have to do is wait for a call to come again to get my residence permit for my new homeland - and pack my stuff in the meantime. The waiting should last four to eight weeks, but after that call comes, I will be departing on the very next train. I really hope it will be possible to do yet before the coming of 2017. Germany is a very nice place to be in around Christmas season. And there will be no grand wedding, but afterwards my man and I are going to make another trip to Bavaria, to the mountains and King Ludwig's castles - the most romantic place in the world.
> 
> And meanwhile, since my employer and I have already parted ways, I have plenty of time to listen to music.


All of this is so romantic and wonderful and magical. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Guest

OMG...it seems the the doctors might have misread some of my brother-in-law's scans! What they thought were bone tumors now appear to be some sort of bubbles from an infusion treatment, and the "tumors" in his brain are probably remnants of his stroke! There are definite tumors in his lymph system, and he has some blood clots in his heart and lungs, but he's taking medication for them. He's not out of the woods, exactly, but his situation is apparently not as dire as first thought.

Can you imagine being told that you have 2 or 3 months to live and gearing up for the end, then being told basically "just kidding"? He was, of course elated, then furious.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Fantastic beasts and where to find them comes out on friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> OMG...it seems the the doctors might have misread some of my brother-in-law's scans! What they thought were bone tumors now appear to be some sort of bubbles from an infusion treatment, and the "tumors" in his brain are probably remnants of his stroke! There are definite tumors in his lymph system, and he has some blood clots in his heart and lungs, but he's taking medication for them. He's not out of the woods, exactly, but his situation is apparently not as dire as first thought.
> 
> Can you imagine being told that you have 2 or 3 months to live and gearing up for the end, then being told basically "just kidding"? He was, of course elated, then furious.


Small ( in this case great) miracles do exist .


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> OMG...it seems the the doctors might have misread some of my brother-in-law's scans! What they thought were bone tumors now appear to be some sort of bubbles from an infusion treatment, and the "tumors" in his brain are probably remnants of his stroke! There are definite tumors in his lymph system, and he has some blood clots in his heart and lungs, but he's taking medication for them. He's not out of the woods, exactly, but his situation is apparently not as dire as first thought.
> 
> Can you imagine being told that you have 2 or 3 months to live and gearing up for the end, then being told basically "just kidding"? He was, of course elated, then furious.


Great news! ......................


----------



## Guest

I heard theoretical physicist Brian Greene speak last night as part of Sacramento's Speakers Series. Wow. He talked about gravitational waves, quantum physics, and string theory. All pretty heady stuff, but he made it quite comprehensible, frequently with humor.


----------



## Bettina

Kontrapunctus said:


> I heard theoretical physicist Brian Greene speak last night as part of Sacramento's Speakers Series. Wow. He talked about gravitational waves, quantum physics, and string theory. All pretty heady stuff, but he made it quite comprehensible, frequently with humor.


Sounds like a great event--too bad I missed it. I live very close to Sacramento (I'm in Davis) but I didn't know about this event.

I would have enjoyed learning something about string theory...I'm woefully ignorant on that topic. The only strings I know about are the string instruments.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight's the opening night of CENDRILLON by Massenet! I'm 2nd flute, and also play a back-stage solo in the 2nd act.

Collapse into tears at the astounding nature of this opera!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have decided on my transformation project. Keeping with my WW1 obsession, I will be illustrating the transformation of Flanders Fields from Pre- WW1 to the end of the war. Should be interesting. Definitely a difficult undertaking.


----------



## geralmar

In college I had a small crush on a folk singer who made a single recording for Columbia Records and then disappeared. I bought her album because I was smitten with her photograph on the cover: I thought it showed an ethereal beauty. Her voice I found unremarkable. After college life intervened and I forgot her entirely, including her name. Not long ago I found the LP at a flea market. I hesitated at paying the 25 cents asked-- college for me does not evoke warm memories-- but I relented and brought the album home. The record was battered and the voice as nondescript as remembered. But when I closely examined the scrawl on the jacket cover I discovered that she had autographed it. I then researched her name on the Internet, expecting little. Instead I found that several years ago she recorded two full CDs of opera arias clucked like a chicken. I'm pleased that unlike other '60s "folkies" with a recording contract who descended into drug abuse, toxic relationships, and an early death she had a full life and an active career; but I won't be buying her CDs.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My parents have come to visit! We've hung out all day and then they will come to see the opera tonight. ^_^ I hadn't seen them since August, that's the longest I've ever been away from my parents. I can't wait for tonight!

I've been keeping secret from them my back-stage solo, so as to surprise them...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I might as well give update on that performance. It was the 2nd of 3 shows we had.

So that performance that my parents went to, it was our best of the 3. Really musical performing, went off without a single hitch! That's pretty rare for these multi-hour works. As soon as it was over, stage black-out and clapping, but as soon as the lights went back up to begin the bows, the fire alarm went off.  So the soloists all did a hasty bowing for the audience, who was confused if it was intentional or not, and everyone had to rush out of the building, the soloists still in costumes. Their thunder was stolen.  It took me a while to get back to find my parents in the commotion since we all evacuated at different exits. Thank goodness it was a false alarm but THANK GOD it didn't happen a minute sooner! That wonderful performance would have been _ruined _by the blaring alarm.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if Kanye West's rant at his Sacramento concert made national headlines (he performed 2 songs, ranted for about 20 minutes about Facebook, politics, you name it), announced that the show was over, and left the stage--all in the much ballyhooed new Golden One Arena. Well, it seems as if it's the only thing happening according to my local news! I have received 8, count 'em, 8 news alerts on my i-Phone about the situation, including further concert cancellations. Really? Is that news? Since I hate rap with every quantum particle of my being it's bad enough, but worse, it's symptomatic of what is happening to the news media and journalism in general.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't know if Kanye West's rant at his Sacramento concert made national headlines (he performed 2 songs, ranted for about 20 minutes about Facebook, politics, you name it), announced that the show was over, and left the stage--all in the much ballyhooed new Golden One Arena. Well, it seems as if it's the only thing happening according to my local news! I have received 8, count 'em, 8 news alerts on my i-Phone about the situation, including further concert cancellations. Really? Is that news? Since I hate rap with every quantum particle of my being it's bad enough, but worse, it's symptomatic of what is happening to the news media and journalism in general.


Rap man was rightly-ridiculed at the AMA last night.

Any refunds for the shortened concert?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Rap man was rightly-ridiculed at the AMA last night.
> 
> Any refunds for the shortened concert?


Yes. However, if people are stupid enough to buy tickets to his "concerts," then they deserve anything that happens there in my opinion!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes. However, if people are stupid enough to buy tickets to his "concerts," then they deserve anything that happens there in my opinion!


More on...

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/21/entertainment/kanye-west-rant-tour-canceled/index.html


----------



## Poodle

I am be happy now, thank for lisen :angel:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Today is my birthday. My present? Fewer assignments.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Today is my birthday. My present? Fewer assignments.


Happy birthday! :cheers::trp:


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Today is my birthday. My present? Fewer assignments.


Many happy returns :cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

I wish to exchange holiday cards with you folks. Who else is interested in this venture.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I wish to exchange holiday cards with you folks. Who else is interested in this venture.


I do think your suggestion is very nice but, that people are not going to exchange addresses with a unknown person.


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> I wish to exchange holiday cards with you folks. Who else is interested in this venture.


I like this idea. Maybe it should be e-cards? People might not want to give out their mailing addresses.


----------



## znapschatz

This would be more like what didn't happen in my life. 
Usually, on weekday mornings my wife and I go to the Ohio State University athletic facility for exercise, but this day we blew it off. At 11AM, I sat down in our living room with a second cup of coffee and turned on the television, where on national news I witnessed the doings at OSU this morning. A car crashed into a crowd of students and the driver got out and started slashing with a butcher's knife. In less than a minute, a cop shot dead the assailant and an accomplice was chased into a parking garage, where he was eventually found and arrested. Nine people were taken to hospitals, one of the injured in critical condition. During all this, the campus was on lockdown. Around noon, the lockdown was lifted and classes cancelled for the rest of the day. Had we been more disciplined in our exercise habits, we would have been caught up in this, although at some remove from the actual site of the rampage. 
I think it is time for another snack. :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, that is absolutely horrible. It goes without saying that it might be the unspeakable, but nothing more should be said, other than condolences to those students. I have acquaintances at that school...


Now my story sounds shallow in comparison, but i will tell it as it stands alone without context.

I unknowingly set my alarm an hour later than I should have. I had terrible, apocalyptic nightmare, a storm hitting the east coast US producing rogue waves, snow, and lightning destroying the power grid, blowing buildings up. Maybe my brain knew something was wrong unconsciously and was trying to wake up, but too late, I missed the class. The best part is I didn't realize it til I got to school and a friend asked "Where were you?!" It isn't an attendance-graded course and the teacher likes me so i explained what happened to the TA and she knew it was alright. What did I miss out in theory? Lo and behold, analyzing BEETHOVEN! :devil: :lol: Then I found out I misread some important emails over the weekend about some obligations so I had some other scheduling scares today but that's ironically sorted out quite nicely. I'm not into trouble about anything after all. Was it the wine i had this weekend?? But I was sober when I made all these mistakes! So bad day was more like humorously absurd day. It's that time of year again, the final stretch before break.


----------



## Sloe

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I unknowingly set my alarm an hour later than I should have. I had terrible, apocalyptic nightmare, a storm hitting the east coast US producing rogue waves, snow, and lightning destroying the power grid, blowing buildings up. Maybe my brain knew something was wrong unconsciously and was trying to wake up, but too late, I missed the class. The best part is I didn't realize it til I got to school and a friend asked "Where were you?!"


I always go to bed really early so I don´t have to bother about waking up late. When I put on the alarm because I sleep later than usual or have problems sleeping I put on several alarms.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

znapschatz said:


> This would be more like what didn't happen in my life.
> Usually, on weekday mornings my wife and I go to the Ohio State University athletic facility for exercise, but this day we blew it off. At 11AM, I sat down in our living room with a second cup of coffee and turned on the television, where on national news I witnessed the doings at OSU this morning. A car crashed into a crowd of students and the driver got out and started slashing with a butcher's knife. In less than a minute, a cop shot dead the assailant and an accomplice was chased into a parking garage, where he was eventually found and arrested. Nine people were taken to hospitals, one of the injured in critical condition. During all this, the campus was on lockdown. Around noon, the lockdown was lifted and classes cancelled for the rest of the day. Had we been more disciplined in our exercise habits, we would have been caught up in this, although at some remove from the actual site of the rampage.
> I think it is time for another snack. :cheers:


Just another day in the USA...


----------



## znapschatz

znapschatz said:


> This would be more like what didn't happen in my life.
> Usually, on weekday mornings my wife and I go to the Ohio State University athletic facility for exercise, but this day we blew it off. At 11AM, I sat down in our living room with a second cup of coffee and turned on the television, where on national news I witnessed the doings at OSU this morning. A car crashed into a crowd of students and the driver got out and started slashing with a butcher's knife. In less than a minute, a cop shot dead the assailant and an accomplice was chased into a parking garage, where he was eventually found and arrested. Nine people were taken to hospitals, one of the injured in critical condition. During all this, the campus was on lockdown. Around noon, the lockdown was lifted and classes cancelled for the rest of the day. Had we been more disciplined in our exercise habits, we would have been caught up in this, although at some remove from the actual site of the rampage.
> I think it is time for another snack. :cheers:


Update: By evening, the wounded count was up to 11, but no fatalities except for the assailant, an 18 year old Somali OSU student, who apparently acted alone. Two suspected accomplices that had been arrested were simply in the wrong place at the wrong time, and both were released. No motive has yet been found.


----------



## Sloe

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just another day in the USA...


Not just in America nowadays.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sloe said:


> Not just in America nowadays.


No, not only in America. But this is not the right time to speculate on just why what happens in the USA today, also happens in Europe tomorrow.


----------



## Sloe

SiegendesLicht said:


> No, not only in America. But this is not the right time to speculate on just why what happens in the USA today, also happens in Europe tomorrow.


Not tomorrow but today and I know why.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> This would be more like what didn't happen in my life.
> Usually, on weekday mornings my wife and I go to the Ohio State University athletic facility for exercise, but this day we blew it off. At 11AM, I sat down in our living room with a second cup of coffee and turned on the television, where on national news I witnessed the doings at OSU this morning. A car crashed into a crowd of students and the driver got out and started slashing with a butcher's knife. In less than a minute, a cop shot dead the assailant and an accomplice was chased into a parking garage, where he was eventually found and arrested. Nine people were taken to hospitals, one of the injured in critical condition. During all this, the campus was on lockdown. Around noon, the lockdown was lifted and classes cancelled for the rest of the day. Had we been more disciplined in our exercise habits, we would have been caught up in this, although at some remove from the actual site of the rampage.
> I think it is time for another snack. :cheers:


For..some..reason..the..spacebar..is..not..working..here..on..TC...There..is..nothing.wrong..with..the..keyboard..but..I'm..not..going..to..wait..in..posting..to..find..out..the..problem.....

And all of a sudden the space bar works.... I was very relieved that earlier today you posted the update that you and Leslie were OK! My wig is completed, the gown has only a few jewels and pearls to be attached at the last minute, and all the bills have arrived; it would have been devastating if the fencing match outside the Thrifty Drug had to be called off at this late date!

We can never let anyone tell us that a fine cup of coffee or robust pot of tea are not absolutely essential to life!!! Although, I have the suspicion that Rorschach sitting on someone's lap was the real reason the trip to the athletic facility was cancelled.

The following is the caravan that Fezziwig asked me to hire to bring treats of gratitude to Rorschach.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> No, not only in America. But this is not the right time to speculate on just why what happens in the USA today, also happens in Europe tomorrow.


Well in the past few weeks some very typical days for me here in the USA were filled with extraordinarily patient, generous and caring people from home hospice that are helping my father and the rest of my family. Several people volunteered their time and money to cook a Thanksgiving dinner for people who would have been alone or not have had the energy or money to prepare such a feast. VOLUNTEER firemen help the human and non-human animals every day in my community and many other rural communities where I live. These are some of the many typical things of just another day in America.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I wish to exchange holiday cards with you folks. Who else is interested in this venture.


I know this isn't exactly what you mean but I wanted to do this on Thanksgiving:



My Best Wishes,

Josefina and Fezziwig the Ferret

P.S. I would be delighted to exchange greeting cards throughout the year, starting with Christmas. 

My maternal grandmother instilled in me such a love of fine paper, beautiful greeting cards, just the right stamp on the envelope for the person at that moment and a beautiful seal or sticker on the envelope--all this long before "paper-crafting" became such a popular thing.

I'll send you my address via a PM.

I'm thrilled that you suggested the idea. Thank you very much.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I feel like I am going to be forever alone.......


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> For..some..reason..the..spacebar..is..not..working..here..on..TC...There..is..nothing.wrong..with..the..keyboard..but..I'm..not..going..to..wait..in..posting..to..find..out..the..problem.....
> 
> And all of a sudden the space bar works.... I was very relieved that earlier today you posted the update that you and Leslie were OK! My wig is completed, the gown has only a few jewels and pearls to be attached at the last minute, and all the bills have arrived; it would have been devastating if the fencing match outside the Thrifty Drug had to be called off at this late date!


Well, we can't live in the past. It's been @ 50 years since the imaginary duel didn't take place, so perhaps it is time to let go. Sad.



> We can never let anyone tell us that a fine cup of coffee or robust pot of tea are not absolutely essential to life!!! Although, I have the suspicion that Rorschach sitting on someone's lap was the real reason the trip to the athletic facility was cancelled.


Close. Actually, at the time we didn't get up, Rorschach was sleeping on Leslie's head. But Mondays are always hard. 



> The following is the caravan that Fezziwig asked me to hire to bring treats of gratitude to Rorschach.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


I must say, Fezziwig sure does things in the grand manner!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> I feel like I am going to be forever alone.......


*hugs Sarah* 

Live life to the fullest even while alone, and do things you wouldn't normally be able to do if in a relationship. Treat this time in your life as a free time, not an enclosed one.


----------



## Judith

In Leeds, there is a new shopping centre just opened. Contains a big department store with designer shops charging prices that ordinary people can't afford and the design of the floor is shiny, dazzling and makes my migraine worse. Why couldn't they leave Leeds as it was with historical buildings and traditional shops?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> In Leeds, there is a new shopping centre just opened. Contains a big department store with designer shops charging prices that ordinary people can't afford and the design of the floor is shiny, dazzling and makes my migraine worse. Why couldn't they leave Leeds as it was with historical buildings and traditional shops?


Asking your local M.P. perhaps he has the answer.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am so excited! One of my essays in my Expository Writing class is going to be published in a magazine!!!!!!! Happy day!


----------



## znapschatz

SarahNorthman said:


> I am so excited! One of my essays in my Expository Writing class is going to be published in a magazine!!!!!!! Happy day!


Validation is so invigorating!


----------



## David OByrne

SarahNorthman said:


> I am so excited! One of my essays in my Expository Writing class is going to be published in a magazine!!!!!!! Happy day!


That sounds cool


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am so excited! One of my essays in my Expository Writing class is going to be published in a magazine!!!!!!! Happy day!


The beginning of something new, good on you Sarah!


----------



## SarahNorthman

David OByrne said:


> That sounds cool





Pugg said:


> The beginning of something new, good on you Sarah!


Thank you to both of you! I have high hopes Pugg! I am not sure if it will take me very far, but I will not get anywhere if I am negative so I am attempting to stay positive!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I went to a fabulous dance concert at CCM this evening! Featured on the program: Glazunov's _Scenes de Ballet!_ They choreographed the whole thing! The costumes, choreography, and lighting were all fabulously beautiful! The whole concert was really good though, not just that. 

So accidentally running into him on public radio earlier today wasn't enough.


----------



## clavichorder

I haven't posted much in a while. It is because the medication I am on interferes with my enjoyment of music. It's this constant grey feeling, all my passion is sucked out of me. Fortunately the doctor is agreeing to lower it. The process is far too slow for my liking. 

I'm also not doing anything in my life. I had a few days last week where I felt vaguely inspired, but that feeling has momentarily passed. I can only hope for it again. It's also hard because of what's happening in the world right now, I'm pessimistic as to whether we all even have a future.

Sorry for the downer. Carry on.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I haven't posted much in a while. It is because the medication I am on interferes with my enjoyment of music. It's this constant grey feeling, all my passion is sucked out of me. Fortunately the doctor is agreeing to lower it. The process is far too slow for my liking.
> 
> I'm also not doing anything in my life. I had a few days last week where I felt vaguely inspired, but that feeling has momentarily passed. I can only hope for it again. It's also hard because of what's happening in the world right now, I'm pessimistic as to whether we all even have a future.
> 
> Sorry for the downer. Carry on.


I am thrilled that you have logged in and posted: I have missed you very much.

There were a few weeks ? (memory is worse than ever but it could be a GREAT DEAL WORSE) that I didn't have the time to log in at all, or maybe a day a week or something. Had a spurt this past week because I was so excited about sharing some amazing music performances; I've been exploring a lot of vocal music. Starting tonight I am going to go back to my own listening and reading for awhile again.

I am really extremely sorry to hear that it's taking so long for you to get to right the dosage of your meds.. I never had radical mood swings, but paradoxical effects with various dosages and different meds, so I can relate to your experience. Have you also been trying to boost your mood naturally by cutting down on sweets and junk food?


----------



## tdc

clavichorder said:


> I haven't posted much in a while. It is because the medication I am on interferes with my enjoyment of music. It's this constant grey feeling, all my passion is sucked out of me. Fortunately the doctor is agreeing to lower it. The process is far too slow for my liking.
> 
> I'm also not doing anything in my life. I had a few days last week where I felt vaguely inspired, but that feeling has momentarily passed. I can only hope for it again. It's also hard because of what's happening in the world right now, I'm pessimistic as to whether we all even have a future.
> 
> Sorry for the downer. Carry on.


Hope to have you back soon clavi.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastically icy roads today. Fell on my ***...


----------



## Poodle

My partner and me be going to his parents for Christmas. I be very happy, lovely time to us


----------



## Blancrocher

I ordered a new copy of a CD because it wasn't playing properly, but then noticed it had a bit of lint on it and now plays fine.


----------



## Blancrocher

I cut a pretty deep gash in my thumb while chopping veggies and contemplating making a post in one of the controversial Wagner threads. I suppose I had it coming to me.


----------



## Bettina

Blancrocher said:


> I cut a pretty deep gash in my thumb while chopping veggies and contemplating making a post in one of the controversial Wagner threads. I suppose I had it coming to me.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. At least you didn't cut your Ring finger.


----------



## Poodle

Poodle said:


> My partner and me be going to his parents for Christmas. I be very happy, lovely time to us


We are still be very happy. Christmas will be lovely


----------



## Bettina

I already posted this in the main forum...but here it is again: this Friday, I'll be getting together with some friends to celebrate Beethoven's birthday. 

We'll spend some time playing and analyzing his music, and I'm planning to serve some of his favorite foods for dinner. I'm lucky to have a bunch of geeky friends who share my interest in this sort of thing!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bettina said:


> I already posted this in the main forum...but here it is again: this Friday, I'll be getting together with some friends to celebrate Beethoven's birthday.
> 
> We'll spend some time playing and analyzing his music, and I'm planning to serve some of his favorite foods for dinner. I'm lucky to have a bunch of geeky friends who share my interest in this sort of thing!


That sounds like an amazing time! I have never thought of doing something like this before! Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> That sounds like an amazing time! I have never thought of doing something like this before! Thank you for the idea!


How are the Belgium plans going Sarah?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> How are the Belgium plans going Sarah?


They are going Pugg! I am saving away!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> They are going Pugg! I am saving away!


Oh dear, I am sorry, I toughs it was going to happen very soon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, I am sorry, I toughs it was going to happen very soon.


Oh no, sadly not. Definitely before I finish school though!


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> I cut a pretty deep gash in my thumb while chopping veggies and contemplating making a post in one of the controversial Wagner threads. I suppose I had it coming to me.


Notung would please me more than fast healing, Blancrocher!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well I'm finally home for Christmas now, back in my home town. I get to visit my brother and his wife where they live this weekend, because my sister-in-law is having her Ph.D graduation ceremony! Will be a giant family reunion of her side of the family with mine.

Man...... this is the first Christmas in a long time that I don't have application results and auditions looming over my head... that's a _good _feeling. Otherwise I feel kinda giddy these days. Must be all the sugar I'm getting to eat now. Or hormones.  Or perhaps something... _someone _else... but I'll keep that to myself for now.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Sarah Moore
Patricia O’Connor
2220: Expository Writing
6 November, 2016

Requiem for a Childhood Hero

It was the year 1998 and I was nine years old when I met my childhood hero. I thought he was just the greatest guy out there. He was funny, smart, heroic, sarcastic, and everything I wanted to be. It has been 18 years, and now I am 27 years old and he still holds a place in my heart. Little did I know, in only three short years I would have more in common with him than ever, that he would teach me things about myself that I never thought were possible, and I was not sure it was such a good thing. 
My mom says that I have always loved books. So, when that year the first of the Harry Potter series came out I knew I just had to have it. It is here, where I met my childhood hero, Harry. I have always been a little mature for my age, and so even at the ripe old age of ten I was able to see the parallels between the life of Harry, and my own life. We were both forced to grow up a little faster than most kids. Daily chores, loneliness, and boredom were an everyday reality. School was not much fun either as I had few friends. I remember thinking to myself “man, is there anyone else who just gets me like Harry?” However, I always comforted myself with the thought that at least I had my mom. For the moment at least…
Fast forward three years and I was now 12 years old and my life would change in yet another way, and little would I know I would need my hero more than ever. Life was never easy for me. My mother was an only parent you see and so, being the oldest, I had to help out a lot around the house. But at night time I was always able to hole myself up in my room and lose myself in this world that I had come to love so much. 
In April of 2001 the state got involved with my family and took us away. It was then, that the last major circumstance that separated Harry from myself had been erased. I finally understood how it felt to be swept up from the familiar only to be dumped into the unfamiliar. Sure, Harry’s parents were dead, but there is something worse about losing your parent but knowing that they are just on the other side of town. It felt like life could not get any worse. 
It took a while before I was placed with a family. During this time, I would read these books and subconsciously learn more about myself. It was not until I reached adulthood that I saw just how much these books have taught me about myself, how much they have helped me to navigate the stormy waters of life. But back to that later, I was saying, it took a while before I came to a new family. They were perfectly lovely people; but it was not home. During this time of change I had fallen into a depression, which lead me to delve further and further into this wonderful magical world. I remember wishing I could just go there and escape what my life had become. I was nearing the age of 15 and by this point and it was clear that life was not going to get any easier. 
Around this time, I remember my mom had mailed me Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. That is a memory I cannot forget, it is literally carved into my brain. I remember it being a hot summer day, being bothered by a little girl I lived with to play with her when all I wanted to do was be left alone to read. I stayed up all night and finished that book within 24 hours. Shortly after I received this book I was informed that we would no longer be allowed visitations with my mom. It was then that I wondered, “is this what it feels like to be an orphan?” It is entirely possible to feel that I can assure you. I remember in The Order of the Phoenix Harry is upset at the fact that there are things going on that concerned him, but being completely in the dark at the same time, being surrounded by people who say they care and have your best interests at heart but not feeling that they do. This and all of the feelings of anger, sadness, loneliness, and bitterness in that book are a definition for my life at that point. I could not relate to any one thing more.
Not very long after this, I moved to Florida to live with my aunt and uncle. I was like Harry, being absconded to a world I was not sure of…kind of afraid but excited. I figured that I did not have much to lose by moving onto this new part of my life. I was unsure of what I would find waiting for me on the other side. I found somewhat of a normal life. I had the rare opportunity to sort of start over entirely. Sure, I had my family there but nobody else knew me. I was just Sarah, the new girl from out of town; and like Harry I gained some of my best friends to this day. I gained a new sense of independence and a better appreciation for the hand I had been dealt. 
I knew as a child that I loved these books with a passion, but I did not think there was any deeper meaning behind it. I mentioned before that these books have taught me a lot about myself, as well as helping me “navigate the stormy waters that we call life”. I think, there are things that happen in your childhood, saving graces that you cannot fully appreciate until you are older. Harry is one of those things. 
Harry Potter has been one of the greatest influences in my life. The lessons I have learned from him and those books have taught me that regardless of how hard times get, and that no matter what I am up against that I am strong enough to overcome it. He has taught me to always stay true to myself. To be myself, and to never take what life hands me for granted. Yes, life can be hard, the memory of this time in my life is proof enough of that for me; but it is our experiences in life and what you learn from those experiences that shape who we become. There is a wonderful quote from Order of the Phoenix that embodies that philosophy in my life:
“You’re not a bad person. You’re a very good person, who bad things have happened to. We’ve all got both light and dark inside us. What matters is the part we choose to act on. That’s who we really are.” -Sirius Black, Order of the Phoenix
This time in my life has also been such a great influence for me. I choose to focus on the positive. While Harry has taught me lessons that I will always carry with me in life, this time period has given me the opportunity to put those lessons to practical use, to allow myself to see that there is a little bit of Harry in me. I always had the dream of wanting to be like my own childhood hero, but life has shown me that I just had to find those traits inside myself.


----------



## Poodle

Mary cristmas, have great time with your family's 

I brought my partner lovely present for cristmas


----------



## SarahNorthman

Why does life have to be so hard. I wonder if it is even worth it in the end for all the hardships we encounter. You know, since the day I posted my rant in the what sets you off thread I have been more than neck deep in a depression and I have no clue on how to get out of it. My usual techniques are not helping. I have been second guessing the kind of person I am, I want nothing more than to just lay in bed and cry all day. I have absolutely no appetite. If I just disappeared would anyone care at all? It is always one crisis after another and I am so tired of never being afforded any kind of break from it all. I hate feeling like a failure at life, but maybe I am failing at it.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> Why does life have to be so hard. I wonder if it is even worth it in the end for all the hardships we encounter. You know, since the day I posted my rant in the what sets you off thread I have been more than neck deep in a depression and I have no clue on how to get out of it. My usual techniques are not helping. I have been second guessing the kind of person I am, I want nothing more than to just lay in bed and cry all day. I have absolutely no appetite. If I just disappeared would anyone care at all? It is always one crisis after another and I am so tired of never being afforded any kind of break from it all. I hate feeling like a failure at life, but maybe I am failing at it.


Sorry to hear this. But yes, if you disappeared, your family & friends would care desperately. Everyone who knows you would feel anxious & worried.
Don't give up on your 'usual techniques'. Try to 'let time pass' & distract yourself - exercise is also good. Talk to, or write to, your friends in the real & virtual worlds. And if your depression persists, why not see a doctor or counsellor? 
I very much hope that you soon feel a lot better, as I'm sure all your friends here on TC do. xx


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Sorry to hear this. But yes, if you disappeared, your family & friends would care desperately. Everyone who knows you would feel anxious & worried.
> Don't give up on your 'usual techniques'. Try to 'let time pass' & distract yourself - exercise is also good. Talk to, or write to, your friends in the real & virtual worlds. And if your depression persists, why not see a doctor or counsellor?
> I very much hope that you soon feel a lot better, as I'm sure all your friends here on TC do. xx


Thank you for your kind words Ingelou. They truly do mean a lot to me.


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> Why does life have to be so hard. I wonder if it is even worth it in the end for all the hardships we encounter. You know, since the day I posted my rant in the what sets you off thread I have been more than neck deep in a depression and I have no clue on how to get out of it. My usual techniques are not helping. I have been second guessing the kind of person I am, I want nothing more than to just lay in bed and cry all day. I have absolutely no appetite. If I just disappeared would anyone care at all? It is always one crisis after another and I am so tired of never being afforded any kind of break from it all. I hate feeling like a failure at life, but maybe I am failing at it.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you've been feeling this way! I don't believe that there's any such thing as "failing at life." However, even if there were such a thing, it certainly wouldn't apply to you!

You recently wrote a very good expository essay and it has been accepted for publication. That alone is evidence that you are not failing at life, and your posts and artwork provide even more evidence!

Speaking of your expository essay, thanks for posting it. I found it very interesting to read your thoughts on the relationship between literature and life. Your narrative structure was very effective. I enjoyed how you started with when you were nine years old, then you talked about your current self, and then you went back in time to discuss the intervening years. Such a well-structured piece of work definitely counts as success!

Please keep on writing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bettina said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you've been feeling this way! I don't believe that there's any such thing as "failing at life." However, even if there were such a thing, it certainly wouldn't apply to you!
> 
> You recently wrote a very good expository essay and it has been accepted for publication. That alone is evidence that you are not failing at life, and your posts and artwork provide even more evidence!
> 
> Speaking of your expository essay, thanks for posting it. I found it very interesting to read your thoughts on the relationship between literature and life. Your narrative structure was very effective. I enjoyed how you started with when you were nine years old, then you talked about your current self, and then you went back in time to discuss the intervening years. Such a well-structured piece of work definitely counts as success!
> 
> Please keep on writing.


Thank you for your kind words Bettina. They are very much appreciated, as are your insights on my writings and art.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> Why does life have to be so hard. I wonder if it is even worth it in the end for all the hardships we encounter. You know, since the day I posted my rant in the what sets you off thread I have been more than neck deep in a depression and I have no clue on how to get out of it. My usual techniques are not helping. I have been second guessing the kind of person I am, I want nothing more than to just lay in bed and cry all day. I have absolutely no appetite. If I just disappeared would anyone care at all? It is always one crisis after another and I am so tired of never being afforded any kind of break from it all. I hate feeling like a failure at life, but maybe I am failing at it.


For many reasons and in many different wonderful ways, I am EXTREMELY grateful that you have come into my life! I'm not even going to try and list them all, but it's always thrilling to meet another SERIOUS tea connoisseur. I came across the "Tea or Coffee Thread" the other day and saw you had posted extensively there. Since then I have wanted to share the following with you.

www.uptontea.com

The link to the PDF of their current catalog:

https://secure.uptontea.com/store/PDF/INFOV26N1-FullCatalog-Winter2016.pdf

I get the majority of my tea from this company. Their website is a bit difficult to navigate because of the sheer variety of teas they offer. Read through the PDF (and request a hard copy of the catalog). A fabulous way to start out is to order the sample size of various teas. Christmas/Semester break would be a fabulous time for you to experiment. Make a few pots of different teas from different estates, or the same estate but different flushes, etc., so many variations are possible.... I love it!

For me part of the joy of tea drinking is my "sipware". Over the years I have collected some gorgeous English porcelain tea pots, creams, and cups and saucers.... you may not be able to afford them yet, but start browsing websites... or go to the china department and just look at all the patterns, feel the cups in your hands...... it's a marvelous experience of beauty.

But what you can do, is check out Second Hand Stores, etc.... and buy used porcelain tea cups and saucers.... they are very affordable: sometimes just $2 or $3.

You can also start your French now with one of the free apps that Huilu mentioned........

Also, do you own or have access to all the seasons of _Downtown Abbey_? If you don't let me know.

(Stimulation of all the senses can really help with a depression or low episode, but all of the above is just wonderful for itself.)

:kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well I'm finally home for Christmas now, back in my home town.


Congratulations on the completion of your first semester, Huilu! Do your squirrels know that you have returned yet?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> For many reasons and in many different wonderful ways, I am EXTREMELY grateful that you have come into my life! I'm not even going to try and list them all, but it's always thrilling to meet another SERIOUS tea connoisseur. I came across the "Tea or Coffee Thread" the other day and saw you had posted extensively there. Since then I have wanted to share the following with you.
> 
> www.uptontea.com
> 
> The link to the PDF of their current catalog:
> 
> https://secure.uptontea.com/store/PDF/INFOV26N1-FullCatalog-Winter2016.pdf
> 
> I get the majority of my tea from this company. Their website is a bit difficult to navigate because of the sheer variety of teas they offer. Read through the PDF (and request a hard copy of the catalog). A fabulous way to start out is to order the sample size of various teas. Christmas/Semester break would be a fabulous time for you to experiment. Make a few pots of different teas from different estates, or the same estate but different flushes, etc., so many variations are possible.... I love it!
> 
> For me part of the joy of tea drinking is my "sipware". Over the years I have collected some gorgeous English porcelain tea pots, creams, and cups and saucers.... you may not be able to afford them yet, but start browsing websites... or go to the china department and just look at all the patterns, feel the cups in your hands...... it's a marvelous experience of beauty.
> 
> But what you can do, is check out Second Hand Stores, etc.... and buy used porcelain tea cups and saucers.... they are very affordable: sometimes just $2 or $3.
> 
> You can also start your French now with one of the free apps that Huilu mentioned........
> 
> Also, do you own or have access to all the seasons of _Downtown Abbey_? If you don't let me know.
> 
> (Stimulation of all the senses can really help with a depression or low episode, but all of the above is just wonderful for itself.)
> 
> :kiss:


You are not doing so bad yourself Josefina, always a kind word toward everyone, a true example of a human being.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> For many reasons and in many different wonderful ways, I am EXTREMELY grateful that you have come into my life! I'm not even going to try and list them all, but it's always thrilling to meet another SERIOUS tea connoisseur. I came across the "Tea or Coffee Thread" the other day and saw you had posted extensively there. Since then I have wanted to share the following with you.
> 
> www.uptontea.com
> 
> The link to the PDF of their current catalog:
> 
> https://secure.uptontea.com/store/PDF/INFOV26N1-FullCatalog-Winter2016.pdf
> 
> I get the majority of my tea from this company. Their website is a bit difficult to navigate because of the sheer variety of teas they offer. Read through the PDF (and request a hard copy of the catalog). A fabulous way to start out is to order the sample size of various teas. Christmas/Semester break would be a fabulous time for you to experiment. Make a few pots of different teas from different estates, or the same estate but different flushes, etc., so many variations are possible.... I love it!
> 
> For me part of the joy of tea drinking is my "sipware". Over the years I have collected some gorgeous English porcelain tea pots, creams, and cups and saucers.... you may not be able to afford them yet, but start browsing websites... or go to the china department and just look at all the patterns, feel the cups in your hands...... it's a marvelous experience of beauty.
> 
> But what you can do, is check out Second Hand Stores, etc.... and buy used porcelain tea cups and saucers.... they are very affordable: sometimes just $2 or $3.
> 
> You can also start your French now with one of the free apps that Huilu mentioned........
> 
> Also, do you own or have access to all the seasons of _Downtown Abbey_? If you don't let me know.
> 
> (Stimulation of all the senses can really help with a depression or low episode, but all of the above is just wonderful for itself.)
> 
> :kiss:


Ah another tea connoisseur. English tea store is a good site for tea, and I will have to check your sites out. I do actually do have some tea sets. They are no Wedgwood but I like them and that is what matters I suppose. I do love shopping the second hand stores for that kind of thing. Antique stores as well. Chamomile with honey and creamer is my obsession these days.

I should try to get a head start on my French, it is a good idea, however I want to pretend school does not exist until the very last minute.

Downton Abbey, I will only ever watch up to season three and go no farther. I have a rather bad habit of becoming extremely attached to characters and I just cannot get over the death of Matthew. Why is it always my favorite characters that bad things happen to? I just cannot finish the show.

Thank you for your kind words Josefina, they really mean a lot to me.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> You are not doing so bad yourself Josefina, always a kind word toward everyone, a true example of a human being.


My deepest thanks, Pugg; I needed to hear that. :kiss:

(Bear hugs and kisses are wonderous things; and, they are free)


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah another tea connoisseur. English tea store is a good site for tea, and I will have to check your sites out. I do actually do have some tea sets. They are no Wedgwood but I like them and that is what matters I suppose. I do love shopping the second hand stores for that kind of thing. Antique stores as well. Chamomile with honey and creamer is my obsession these days.
> 
> I should try to get a head start on my French, it is a good idea, however I want to pretend school does not exist until the very last minute.
> 
> Downton Abbey, I will only ever watch up to season three and go no farther. I have a rather bad habit of becoming extremely attached to characters and I just cannot get over the death of Matthew. Why is it always my favorite characters that bad things happen to? I just cannot finish the show.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Josefina, they really mean a lot to me.


By no means am I snob about tea sets; yes, I LOVE Wedgwood patterns--they are truly a work of art, but at Christmas my favorite tea pot is one I inherited from my grandmother. Johnson Brother's _Friendly Village:

_https://postimage.org/

As for the herbals I highly recommend "chamomile with lavender"; I like the smell. I don't drink the tisanes any more because they aren't robust enough for me, but I am always on the lookout for interesting flavors for my mother.

I understand about Matthew and _Downtown Abbey_. AcornTV ($4.99 a month either directly from them or Amazon.com) has loads of wonderful British TV series.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> By no means am I snob about tea sets; yes, I LOVE Wedgwood patterns--they are truly a work of art, but at Christmas my favorite tea pot is one I inherited from my grandmother. Johnson Brother's _Friendly Village:
> 
> _https://postimage.org/
> 
> As for the herbals I highly recommend "chamomile with lavender"; I like the smell. I don't drink the tisanes any more because they aren't robust enough for me, but I am always on the lookout for interesting flavors for my mother.
> 
> I understand about Matthew and _Downtown Abbey_. AcornTV ($4.99 a month either directly from them or Amazon.com) has loads of wonderful British TV series.


That truly is a beautiful tea pot. I love it! Wedgewood is my china goals. One day I will own an extensive collection. Even if I have to buy it piece by piece over time. However I will buy what catches my eye. I know this has some serious tenancies to become a tea set hoarder. However these are things you can pass down to children and grandchildren so I am not worried about it. I may have to try that tea, I tend to avoid lavender as it gives me a headache but I am always looking for new teas to try. Though I have been all about chamomile Earl Grey is my favorite of all time. I like a heavier bergmont flavor so I tend to buy stronger variations of it. I also have an 'Earl Grey Cream' tea which is truly a lovely tea. I love vanilla and it does accompany the tea very well. I also have an Earl Grey with Lavender tea. While it is a good tea I generally save these tea leaves for my scone recipe.

Oh I have Amazon Prime for my Downton Abbey fix, though since I have watched up until the point where I am "content" (if that is the word for it) to leave it off at I just pick random favorite episodes to watch now. I do love the WW1 action in season 2 so I like watching that. I have a heavy fascination with WW1. I cannot explain it. I have some bizarre emotional attachment to it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> That truly is a beautiful tea pot. I love it! Wedgewood is my china goals. One day I will own an extensive collection. Even if I have to buy it piece by piece over time. However I will buy what catches my eye. I know this has some serious tenancies to become a tea set hoarder. However these are things you can pass down to children and grandchildren so I am not worried about it. I may have to try that tea, I tend to avoid lavender as it gives me a headache but I am always looking for new teas to try. Though I have been all about chamomile Earl Grey is my favorite of all time. I like a heavier bergmont flavor so I tend to buy stronger variations of it. I also have an 'Earl Grey Cream' tea which is truly a lovely tea. I love vanilla and it does accompany the tea very well. I also have an Earl Grey with Lavender tea. While it is a good tea I generally save these tea leaves for my scone recipe.
> 
> Oh I have Amazon Prime for my Downton Abbey fix, though since I have watched up until the point where I am "content" (if that is the word for it) to leave it off at I just pick random favorite episodes to watch now. I do love the WW1 action in season 2 so I like watching that. I have a heavy fascination with WW1. I cannot explain it. I have some bizarre emotional attachment to it.


A great deal of interesting things to talk about here.... First, I used to love a very strong Earl Grey blend, too. Then I discovered the Kusmichoff tea blend "Prince Vladimir".

https://us-en.kusmitea.com/our-teas/prince-vladimir.html?packaging=56

When I first discovered Kusmichoff (now it's just called Kusmi) tea I tried all the original blends and that was the first time I tasted smoked tea. Kusmi then became very stylish or fad-ish and they added silly or frivolous blends, container designs by Gautier and deliberately kept blends out-of-stock to make them more in demand. All this really put me off the brand. Fortunately Upton Tea Imports (that site I mentioned) produced an almost identical blend to Kusmichoff Prince Vladimir: they call it the Melange Noel. I blend their Melange Russe and Melange Noel together to get the taste of Prince Vladimir.

What are all the flavors in the "Earl Grey Cream" tea and who sells it? I love natural vanilla in MANY of my teas and I love ALMOND even more. Sometimes I want such a strong almond taste I just add some pure almond extract to whatever black tea I am drinking at the time.

I have also had a very strong emotional attachment to WWI since I discovered and really got into German Expressionism; I think I was in my late teens. The paintings, WWI and the "horrors" of my depression/etc. all came together in my life at that time. I'm not sure if that is what is going on with you but I "get it" if it is.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> A great deal of interesting things to talk about here.... First, I used to love a very strong Earl Grey blend, too. Then I discovered the Kusmichoff tea blend "Prince Vladimir".
> 
> https://us-en.kusmitea.com/our-teas/prince-vladimir.html?packaging=56
> 
> When I first discovered Kusmichoff (now it's just called Kusmi) tea I tried all the original blends and that was the first time I tasted smoked tea. Kusmi then became very stylish or fad-ish and they added silly or frivolous blends, container designs by Gautier and deliberately kept blends out-of-stock to make them more in demand. All this really put me off the brand. Fortunately Upton Tea Imports (that site I mentioned) produced an almost identical blend to Kusmichoff Prince Vladimir: they call it the Melange Noel. I blend their Melange Russe and Melange Noel together to get the taste of Prince Vladimir.
> 
> What are all the flavors in the "Earl Grey Cream" tea and who sells it? I love natural vanilla in MANY of my teas and I love ALMOND even more. Sometimes I want such a strong almond taste I just add some pure almond extract to whatever black tea I am drinking at the time.
> 
> I have also had a very strong emotional attachment to WWI since I discovered and really got into German Expressionism; I think I was in my late teens. The paintings, WWI and the "horrors" of my depression/etc. all came together in my life at that time. I'm not sure if that is what is going on with you but I "get it" if it is.


I will have to try the tea you suggest. It sounds very interesting. I hate that kind of marketing, purposly keeping things out of stock so they are in higher demand. It is just dishonest and manipulative marketing in my opinion. But I suppose most marketing is. The site I mentioned before sells the Earl Grey with vanilla and is fairly affordable. I like that the majority of their teas come both in bags and loose leaf.

http://www.englishteastore.com/eagrcr50tepo.html

As for WW1, I am more attracted to the horrors of what I think was a primitive war. It is drastically different from even WW2, despite the rather short time span between the two. Yes, the war was largely about advancement in technology aside from the political issues. But in my opinion these advancements in technology brought about the barbarity of the war. Yes I know all war is barbaric, but the conditions of that war were I think, more horrific than the act of war itself. Maybe that is the wrong way to put it. I cannot really explain. But I think the sheer fact that everyone, from both sides, were not prepared for what is considered the first "modern war". Looking back on it perhaps they should not have been so blind sighted. The Edwardian Era was largely about advancements in technology and bringing the world into the 20th century. Plus, I have always been a fan of depressing stuff. I could not tell you why. I could go on for days or hours about this topic. Pugg and I talk about my trip I am planning to Belgium to visit the war sights. I am very much looking forward to going.
I found it interesting in my research recently that our army is still trained in trench warfare to this day (just in case) and that certain methods of it are still used today in some countries.
I will say that there is some lovely poetry that came out of the war that I really do enjoy. Music as well. I have not checked out any art from the time, I will have to.


----------



## Guest

Today is my 12th wedding anniversary. My wife and I are going to SF for a quick overnight trip.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kontrapunctus said:


> Today is my 12th wedding anniversary. My wife and I are going to SF for a quick overnight trip.


happy anniversary! Many more happy years to you two. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ldiat

*new phone*

well happy christmas and a merry new year! So i get this new samsung smart phone as we had a upgrade and my daughter and hubby wanted some new phones also. so they get me the samsung, gives my son in laws phone to my wife. ok he buys a new phone. along with a smart tv(great picture) and 800.00 in gift cards at best buy. so i dont like the ring tones and download a app with classical music tones. go ahead guess what ring tone i choose....go ahead guess...ok i will tell Mozarts magic flute overture:tiphat:. one point, i can understand now why people can be glued and always on the phone! i have face book-twitter and news feeds all the time. but my son in law was also sent those special "glasses" to fit on these smart phones for a virtual tours-movies etc. I can not believe and one cant either how really TRIPPY theses things are. rode on a roller coaster and really thought i was on it. was in a shark cage with fish all around and just out of now where this shark attacks!!! one can not see out from any side and one has to turn around completely to view behind and on the sides. and it is basicly all around you! It really feels that you are doing it INCREDIBLE FEELING.
ldiat aka Halochef


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Today is my 12th wedding anniversary. My wife and I are going to SF for a quick overnight trip.


Like Sarah says: many happy returns.


----------



## pcnog11

I was at a Messiah sing-along last Sunday. I sang in the tenor section. Almost got every note - just kidding. It was a wonderful experience. You got to do it once in your life if you like classical music. It is like you are in Handel's mind during the whole performance. Messiah would have an atheist think twice! Hallelujah!


----------



## znapschatz

pcnog11 said:


> I was at a Messiah sing-along last Sunday. I sang in the tenor section. Almost got every note - just kidding. It was a wonderful experience. You got to do it once in your life if you like classical music. It is like you are in Handel's mind during the whole performance. Messiah would have an atheist think twice! Hallelujah!


My wife and I have done this several times over the years. Our Columbus Symphony Orchestra has a yearly Messiah singalong, and those of us who love group singing (mostly her, the musician in the family, although I enjoy it, too) flock to the theater to augment the vocals. There is something nourishing about the activity that I can appreciate. Not possible this season, unfortunately, although we can hope for next.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I want to say Merry/Happy Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa to everyone! You all are a true blessing in my life. I am very happy to be a part of such a great community.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I am thinking of going to England to visit/find myself. I have been itching to go for a long while now. Plus, I am applying to the University of Manchester so should I get in that is even more reason to. I may stay to live. I think I could be happy there, after the homesickness wears off. The fresh start would be wonderful.

Yes, I know a lot of people here from England/ the U.K. would try to discourage a move there but hey. Please do not hate on my goals/dreams. I have researched what I could be getting into. America is not doing much better if you think about it. But I will not talk about that.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I think I've missed TC's Christmas celebrations


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I think I've missed TC's Christmas celebrations


You think.......had one to many?


----------



## Belowpar

pcnog11 said:


> I was at a Messiah sing-along last Sunday. I sang in the tenor section. Almost got every note - just kidding. It was a wonderful experience. You got to do it once in your life if you like classical music. It is like you are in Handel's mind during the whole performance. Messiah would have an atheist think twice! Hallelujah!


My daughters school did this one year for the parents! Rehearse all day and then BANG!

Have been in seveceral 'perfomances', but nothing compared to this. I don't like my singing voice but no one winced, even once.

If you get a chance....do it.


----------



## Poodle

Belowpar said:


> My daughters school did this one year for the parents! Rehearse all day and then BANG!
> 
> Have been in seveceral 'perfomances', but nothing compared to this. I don't like my singing voice but no one winced, even once.
> 
> If you get a chance....do it.


Is this true Abraham Lincoln? There always be next year, did you enjoy cristmas this year?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Third/Fourth/Fifth Day of Christmas, Everyone--folks in several time zones on here. I had a wonderful Christmas surprise on Monday. I had entered to win the Euroarts "Baroque Christmas DVD" which includes Matthias Goerne performing. Well I decided to purchase it for myself to listen to before Christmas and I won the DVD!  Well I told them I had already purchased the DVD and they are sending me the DVD w Goerne performing the Faure "Requiem". I recently purchased the CD, but the DVD was only in my "Saved for Later" list. I am very thrilled. On the other hand, I am so exhausted and beat-up I can barely keep my eyes open--so all the interesting discussions I was having here on TC have to wait  and I am very behind in reading most of threads. I am missing u all and the discussions! Josefina


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Josefina did you see my latest squirrel footage on the animal thread?? You'll love the video ^_^

Anyhow, I went to an authentic Russian restaurant in Washington DC today! Ochen vkusno eda! I ordered some of the food in Russian and talked to the waitress about my undertaking to learn Russian by myself. Twas fun!

You know you want it...


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> Happy Third/Fourth/Fifth Day of Christmas, Everyone--folks in several time zones on here. I had a wonderful Christmas surprise on Monday. I had entered to win the Euroarts "Baroque Christmas DVD" which includes Matthias Goerne performing. Well I decided to purchase it for myself to listen to before Christmas and I won the DVD!  Well I told them I had already purchased the DVD and they are sending me the DVD w Goerne performing the Faure "Requiem". I recently purchased the CD, but the DVD was only in my "Saved for Later" list. I am very thrilled. On the other hand, I am so exhausted and beat-up I can barely keep my eyes open--so all the interesting discussions I was having here on TC have to wait  and I am very behind in reading most of threads. I am missing u all and the discussions! Josefina


I am sorry you are feeling bad, I hope you get back to feeling like your usual peppy self soon!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Josefina did you see my latest squirrel footage on the animal thread?? You'll love the video ^_^
> 
> Anyhow, I went to an authentic Russian restaurant in Washington DC today! Ochen vkusno eda! I ordered some of the food in Russian and talked to the waitress about my undertaking to learn Russian by myself. Twas fun!


Did you watch the movie "Irony of Fate" too?


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Did you watch the movie "Irony of Fate" too?


Every 31 december!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> Did you watch the movie "Irony of Fate" too?


BAHAHAHA I went and looked it up, yep it was playing on a TV in the restaurant, I recognized the actors :lol: Also on another TV, some Soviet-era cartoons about Christmas and winter, looked pretty cute. ^_^


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Every 31 december!


Yep!

It's funny though, what we consider exotic. Here is an American going out to enjoy a very traditional Russian salad. I have grown up with that salad and don't think I can stomach any more if it, ditto "Irony of Fate". But I went out to a German restaurant on Christmas Eve to enjoy some bratwurst and Bach with my beer. And somewhere out there there are Germans who cannot stand bratwurst or Bach but would give anything to be present at a traditional American Christmas - turkey and all. See, how it goes?


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm pretty sure the mailman has figured out what all these small rectangular packages are and is judging me for it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Blancrocher said:


> I'm pretty sure the mailman has figured out what all these small rectangular packages are and is judging me for it.


Most of mine arrive via UPS and I thought the same thing about my UPS guy, when I apologetically gave him a Christmas card with a tip, he laughed and said that I guarantee him job security.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Josefina did you see my latest squirrel footage on the animal thread?? You'll love the video ^_^
> 
> Anyhow, I went to an authentic Russian restaurant in Washington DC today! Ochen vkusno eda! I ordered some of the food in Russian and talked to the waitress about my undertaking to learn Russian by myself. Twas fun!
> 
> You know you want it...


I will watch the video right after this post.... explain what all the ingredients are in the salad. What is the drink in the shot glass? In Youtube videos of Russians around a table I usually see three drinks: tea, vodka (I think) and is the third (hot) chocolate?


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I am sorry you are feeling bad, I hope you get back to feeling like your usual peppy self soon!


Thank you, Sarah, but no worries, please. I got several hours of extra sleep today; I'm going to need several more, but it's a start. You made my month by saying that I appear "peppy" on here; no one has called me "peppy" in a very long time!!! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I think I've missed TC's Christmas celebrations


Hey, Abe! As for TC celebrations, well they didn't seem too lively to me, but you know many of us in the world celebrate Christmas through 6 January (some 5 January at midnight), so you've got a lot more time to make it interesting....


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you, Sarah, but no worries, please. I got several hours of extra sleep today; I'm going to need several more, but it's a start. You made my month by saying that I appear "peppy" on here; no one has called me "peppy" in a very long time!!! :tiphat:


Glad I could be of service!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I have decided to throw one of my best friends a tea party bridal shower next year. It will not be until later in the year, but I want it to be perfect, so I will start planning now. Any thoughts or suggestions for what I could do? I really want it to be very traditional.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Hey, Abe! As for TC celebrations, well they didn't seem too lively to me, but you know many of us in the world celebrate Christmas through 6 January (some 5 January at midnight), so you've got a lot more time to make it interesting....


6 January? Ha! People in the Russian-speaking world celebrate Christmas on January 7th. And then there is Old New Year on January 14th. Huilunsoittaja, you may want to take note of that


----------



## Pugg

To whom it concerns:
Thanks you very much for the kind words, tips and friendly advices.
They are much appreciated.


----------



## cwarchc

SarahNorthman said:


> So, I am thinking of going to England to visit/find myself. I have been itching to go for a long while now. Plus, I am applying to the University of Manchester so should I get in that is even more reason to. I may stay to live. I think I could be happy there, after the homesickness wears off. The fresh start would be wonderful.
> 
> Yes, I know a lot of people here from England/ the U.K. would try to discourage a move there but hey. Please do not hate on my goals/dreams. I have researched what I could be getting into. America is not doing much better if you think about it. But I will not talk about that.


Should you ever get to Manchester? let me know, we can take you to see some of the great places
Have a great new year


----------



## Poodle

I'm have good 2017 start, it only be 7:30 at our place but we be hopeful for new year


----------



## SarahNorthman

cwarchc said:


> Should you ever get to Manchester? let me know, we can take you to see some of the great places
> Have a great new year


I am determined to get there! Good grades here I come! And probably crippling student debt.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SiegendesLicht said:


> 6 January? Ha! People in the Russian-speaking world celebrate Christmas on January 7th. And then there is Old New Year on January 14th. Huilunsoittaja, you may want to take note of that


Yup knew about this! Moscow radio just after December 25 began its Christmas programming. Although to honor Christmas for rest of Europe, they played a bit of the Bach Christmas Oratorio that evening.

Maybe January 7 I will celebrate by watching one of my new Russian operas on DVD, either Shostakovich or Prokofiev.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just _how _did I know to click the livestream button on the Moscow classical station at this very second.... the world my never know...

_Sasha_, all you had to do was ask... "My dear flutists, can one trill from G to A in the highest register?" "No, sir, it is frankly impossible, especially on piccolo." "Thank you for telling me, kind flutists, I will make sure not to implement such a trill in my next work."

And also... "Dear piccolo player, can you play a high B on your instrument?" "No sir, it is 1890, and piccolos can't really go up that high yet until some decades from now." "Alright then! No B for you! Although... perhaps--" "No, don't write for posterity." "Ok..."

:devil:


----------



## SarahNorthman

More than a little in love with this song. It is not what you are thinking yall!


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> 6 January? Ha! People in the Russian-speaking world celebrate Christmas on January 7th. And then there is Old New Year on January 14th. Huilunsoittaja, you may want to take note of that


Yes, I join them in their celebrations.... I extend the season for as long as I can.


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is a difficult post. My father died today--4 January for all of you where it is now 5 January. Many of you know he was dying and I thank you for all your thoughts, best wishes, advice and prayers. A special thanks to those of you who checked-in on me during this time--I'm not up to private messaging yet but I am extremely grateful and will get in tough personally later.

We could not have asked for a more comfortable, transition end time. We were all able to celebrate the holidays and memories together.

My father finally agreed to more helpful doses of the morphine and the ativan and I feel very privileged that after all the fighting about it he asked that I be the one to give him his medications. There were many other great moments like this that my father and I shared privately during this time and these moments are still with me or I have chosen to still live in those moments right now, so I do have a sense of great peace and quiet joy- I hope I am able to continue to only let in the sadness and all the missing things little by little.

I don't want to talk about who my father was right now but home hospice and several dedicated military personnel came and held a ceremony of appreciation for my father's service in the military while he was still very alert and present. My mother brought out a photo of my father to show everyone at the ceremony. I had never seen the photo before but I think it is wonderful: it was taken at Christmas-time in the early 1960s when my father was stationed with a tank unit in Germany.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> So, I have decided to throw one of my best friends a tea party bridal shower next year. It will not be until later in the year, but I want it to be perfect, so I will start planning now. Any thoughts or suggestions for what I could do? I really want it to be very traditional.


Has anyone replied to you re/ this yet, Sarah? If you haven't already you should post this request in the "Tea or Coffee" thread. I have never attended or served a formal high-tea. There is a beautiful hotel in Philadelphia that serves or at least did serve a formal tea upon reservation and I always meant to schedule one but didn't--at least yet.  I will search out some photos of the exterior and interior later; it was originally a bank built and owned by Stephen Girard and he modeled it on the Pantheon. We can go together when you decide to visit me in PA. Anyway, the number of people who could attend at one time was limited probably given the layout of the ground floor, but I also wonder if it was because of the tea services. This is where I imagine it might be difficult for you if you invite several people: how will you keep a large amount of one or teas hot the entire time? I'd be very interested to find this out myself.


----------



## Pugg

My deepest condolence to you Josefenia, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> My deepest condolence to you Josefenia, may he rest in peace.


Seconding this. I'm very sorry about your loss, Josefina. Thank you for sharing that inspiring photo of your father.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sarah, more about tea.... I am getting ready to place an order at the English Tea Store: 5 teabag samples of several teas, but I took a look at the teacups and teapots and I was shocked to see that most of the Wedgwood patterns are now made in Indonesia. In the years when I bought teapots, coffeepots, etc. there were hundreds of he classically elegant patterns and they were made in England. So, I take back my recommendation that you save your money to purchase NEW Wedgwood sipware. I never really explored porcelain made in France and Germany, but I am going to begin now. I'll share what I find with you.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> Sarah, more about tea.... I am getting ready to place an order at the English Tea Store: 5 teabag samples of several teas, but I took a look at the teacups and teapots and I was shocked to see that most of the Wedgwood patterns are now made in Indonesia. In the years when I bought teapots, coffeepots, etc. there were hundreds of he classically elegant patterns and they were made in England. So, I take back my recommendation that you save your money to purchase NEW Wedgwood sipware. I never really explored porcelain made in France and Germany, but I am going to begin now. I'll share what I find with you.


Josefina, 
I am glad you have found some teas that look interesting to you. I hope you will like them. I had not looked very deeply into the origins of this newer Wedgwood. I myself had placed my order with the site you gave me and have received my tea. I love this site! I was not expecting to get so much in one package! I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Yes, I join them in their celebrations.... I extend the season for as long as I can.


Josefina, I think I recognize your new avatar this time  My Santa takes a looooooong time in coming, so the biggest celebration is yet ahead for me.

I am very sorry about your father. Stay strong :angel:


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> This is a difficult post. My father died today--4 January for all of you where it is now 5 January. Many of you know he was dying and I thank you for all your thoughts, best wishes, advice and prayers. A special thanks to those of you who checked-in on me during this time--I'm not up to private messaging yet but I am extremely grateful and will get in tough personally later.
> 
> We could not have asked for a more comfortable, transition end time. We were all able to celebrate the holidays and memories together.
> 
> My father finally agreed to more helpful doses of the morphine and the ativan and I feel very privileged that after all the fighting about it he asked that I be the one to give him his medications. There were many other great moments like this that my father and I shared privately during this time and these moments are still with me or I have chosen to still live in those moments right now, so I do have a sense of great peace and quiet joy- I hope I am able to continue to only let in the sadness and all the missing things little by little.
> 
> I don't want to talk about who my father was right now but home hospice and several dedicated military personnel came and held a ceremony of appreciation for my father's service in the military while he was still very alert and present. My mother brought out a photo of my father to show everyone at the ceremony. I had never seen the photo before but I think it is wonderful: it was taken at Christmas-time in the early 1960s when my father was stationed with a tank unit in Germany.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


I am so sorry to learn of your father's passing, and gratified that you had a measure of quality time at the end. This is a difficult transition for you, I know, and there is little I can say except, from experience, the sadness will eventually fade into memories of the cherished times.

A brief point: it is a wonderful photo, and it seems your dad and I had something in common. Both of us served in tank units during the early 1960s, during which time I spent one Christmas on duty, as he did.

Peace be with you,

Z


----------



## Ingélou

So sorry to hear about your loss, Josefina; you are in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Guest

My dear Josefina, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your father. My deepest condolences to you and your family. Lucy and Ethel send their love, too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

guhhhhh I just want school to start already. Been lazying around in my apartment for days now, only venturing out to go to school to practice. I need to see some people for reals! All my friends I haven't even seen them yet! Audition on Sunday afternoon so I'll get to see all my flutist friends then, and that night we'll get the results for what ensemble(s) we've been placed in.

Monday school starts....  perhaps I'm looking forward to seeing a particular person in a class on Monday we're both in together, but still a bit early to say if things are actually going on between us... he did ask me out few days ago but then cancelled because he felt sick (not nerves, jet-lag). But you didn't hear this from me! Yes, too early to call... Haven't had a guy ask me out in years though, so I'm always get a bit antsy when it happens...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you for best wishes. I did read that your father was in the cavalry--very handsome photo of him mounted on his horse. Tank units are considered the modern day cavalry, aren't they? If so, both you and my father served in the cavalry. I don't remember him saying that; at some point we will look through his medals and paperwork.

Were you also stationed in Germany?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss, Josefina; you are in our thoughts & prayers.


Thank you very much, Ingelou; please include my mother and sister in your prayers.

How is your mother doing? Does she spend part of her time in a group home and the other part in your home? Did you celebrate Twelfth Night?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> My dear Josefina, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your father. My deepest condolences to you and your family. Lucy and Ethel send their love, too.


Thank you very much.

Did you and your wife enjoy your trip to San Francisco? Is Berkeley your next concert venue? You might have already investigated this already but the home hospice clinical social worker mentioned some type of Eye Movenent Guided Therapy as a way to enable people to make their phobias less crippling. You might want to look into this for your flying phobia. On my phone now but if you cannot find the exact name let me know.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> guhhhhh I just want school to start already. Been lazying around in my apartment for days now, only venturing out to go to school to practice. I need to see some people for reals! All my friends I haven't even seen them yet! Audition on Sunday afternoon so I'll get to see all my flutist friends then, and that night we'll get the results for what ensemble(s) we've been placed in.
> 
> Monday school starts....


You said you had some type of big surprise to tell us at the beginning of the second semester;
so....??? Emmanuel Pahud will be holding a Master Class at the Conservatory? :devil:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Figure skating lessons start at the end of the month.


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you very much, Ingelou; please include my mother and sister in your prayers.
> 
> How is your mother doing? Does she spend part of her time in a group home and the other part in your home? Did you celebrate Twelfth Night?


I'm afraid the advance of my mother's dementia means that she needs 24-hour care with specially trained staff. She seems mostly happy in her Care Home, but she* is *getting very tired these days - the years (96) are taking their toll. I visit her every afternoon.
Thank you for asking. 
I will remember you all in our nightly prayers. Love & best wishes to you & your family in this time of sorrow.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_PS I've never celebrated Twelfth Night, which was never a festival in the UK, but just the time to take the decorations down. In fact, I'm not sure when it is - is it the 5th of January or the 6th? _


----------



## Sloe

Ingélou said:


> _PS I've never celebrated Twelfth Night, which was never a festival in the UK, but just the time to take the decorations down. In fact, I'm not sure when it is - is it the 5th of January or the 6th? _


You take down the christmas decorations on the 20:th day.


----------



## Ingélou

Sloe said:


> You take down the christmas decorations on the 20:th day.


:tiphat: Nice to learn of these different customs - is this the tradition in Eastern Europe?

The tradition in Britain is 'take them down by Twelfth Night', but nobody seems to know when it is. 
When is the 20th Day - or do you mean January 20th?

To be honest, I take my decorations down on 1st January usually - I can't bear to start the year with a cluttered look.


----------



## Sloe

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Nice to learn of these different customs - is this the tradition in Eastern Europe?
> 
> The tradition in Britain is 'take them down by Twelfth Night', but nobody seems to know when it is.
> When is the 20th Day - or do you mean January 20th?
> 
> To be honest, I take my decorations down on 1st January usually - I can't bear to start the year with a cluttered look.


No in Sweden and Finland. It is the day of Saint Knut.
I guess you don´t have nativity scenes in you home. 
The thirteenth day is when you place the three wise men there.


----------



## Ingélou

Sloe said:


> No in Sweden and Finland. It is the day of Saint Knut.
> I guess you don´t have nativity scenes in you home.
> The thirteenth day is when you place the three wise men there.


Sorry I got the place wrong!

Actually I do have a 'crib' in my house, and I do celebrate Epiphany, but that isn't the general rule in the UK. 
So 'Twelfth Night' is the Eve of Ephiphany, the night of the 5th January?

Sometimes I leave the crib up when I take down the decorations, but sometimes I don't but just put a card on the mantelpiece depicting the visit of the Magi.

For my sister-in-law, a Basque from Bilbao, the Feast of the Kings is 'the big one'. She tells a story of when she was a little girl - she got up & looked illicitly at the presents the Kings had brought, and preferred her sister's present to her own. She was tempted to swap them over, telling herself 'The Kings will never know!' - but luckily conscience prevented her.


----------



## znapschatz

Our lights are up and will remain so until March, or thereabouts. This is not determined by custom, whether general or family, religious traditions or any such. It's just that we like them, and they are good company on gloomy nights.


----------



## Ingélou

znapschatz said:


> Our lights are up and will remain so until March, or thereabouts. This is not determined by custom, whether general or family, religious traditions or any such. It's just that we like them, and they are good company on gloomy nights.


Good for you. I love fairy lights on houses & in the trees! :tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you for best wishes. I did read that your father was in the cavalry--very handsome photo of him mounted on his horse. Tank units are considered the modern day cavalry, aren't they? If so, both you and my father served in the cavalry. I don't remember him saying that; at some point we will look through his medals and paperwork.


In some respects, that is true. Armored vehicles have taken over some of what were formerly cavalry missions, so many consider tanks to be a successor to mounted units on the battlefield. But that also applies to helicopters and other mobile forces who also lay claim to being modern counterparts of the horse soldiers. But I like to think in terms of following in my father's footprints, so I'll claim the tanks.



> Were you also stationed in Germany?


No, I was stateside the whole time. After basic training at Fort Knox, KY, where my dad had also served, I was sent to Fort Dix, NJ for advanced training. It was my good fortune while stationed there to be close enough for weekends in NYC where I got to hear my first live opera at the old Met. Then I was sent to Fort Irwin, CA, near Death Valley, for desert warfare training, and then to Fort Huachuca, AZ, where I crewed an M113 armored personnel carrier (WORST. RIDE. EVER.) It was there I spent the Christmas weekend referred to earlier.

Me, then:










It was an interesting experience. I learned much about life and myself that I was able to put to good use in my later doings.


----------



## Art Rock

Browsing TC, listening to Dittersdorf string quartets and sipping white wine, while the wife is cooking (I cook 5-6 times a week, so I really enjoy this).


----------



## geralmar

My wife only had to spend $20 more to earn a free $10 gift certificate good at any store in the mall. So she bought a $6,000 diamond ring. She says I can have the gift certificate. I'm still despondent.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> You said you had some type of big surprise to tell us at the beginning of the second semester;
> so....??? Emmanuel Pahud will be holding a Master Class at the Conservatory? :devil:


Oh right, I remember that.... it's a bad surprise. Like.... quasi-lawsuit... And actually I can't talk about it just yet. The errrrr outcome of the series of dramatic events that happened at my school last semester have not come to a full resolution, and I will get update at the end of January. I'm starting to question even if I should talk about it here, but I could PM you the results of it when it comes. It's not very personally affecting me, but then again, maybe it is...

I guess I can hope that some more _positive _drama will happen to me instead this semester to make up for it.


----------



## Poodle

I am be good and happy thank


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I stayed up this late (11:40) to finally find out the results of the audition I did today. Concert Orchestra!! That means the best rep in the school semester, in particular PROKOFIEV ALEXANDER NEVSKY CANTATA in April! Don't know that program yet.

But so far my positions for the next concerts are: 

Gershwin - American in Paris - Principal
R. Strauss - Burleske - Principal (I don't think I know this piece so will have to look up!)

That's it for now!


----------



## Bettina

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I stayed up this late (11:40) to finally find out the results of the audition I did today. Concert Orchestra!! That means the best rep in the school semester, in particular PROKOFIEV ALEXANDER NEVSKY CANTATA in April! Don't know that program yet.
> 
> But so far my positions for the next concerts are:
> 
> Gershwin - American in Paris - Principal
> R. Strauss - Burleske - Principal (I don't think I know this piece so will have to look up!)
> 
> That's it for now!


Congratulations!


----------



## Pugg

My dear grandmother from Manchester (U.K) just called me, " watch BBC Breakfast at 5 past 10, Renée Fleming will be on "

Bless her !


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just found out my wedding will most likely have to be moved some time to the middle of February. My fiance went to the Ausländerbehörde (the immigration authority) in Hamburg, and that is what they told him. Too many people, too many applications and not enough time... Looks like the entire Middle East has decided to move to Germany all at once. And our plans for a romantic honeymoon in the Bavarian Alps are going to hell. 

Right now the only two German words left in my head are "Verdammte Scheiße!" And it is especially bitter to know that this European woman who has never in her life committed a crime or leached off of others, is being passed up in favor of the next terrorist, rapist or social security abuser.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have just found out my wedding will most likely have to be moved some time to the middle of February. My fiance went to the Ausländerbehörde (the immigration authority) in Hamburg, and that is what they told him. Too many people, too many applications and not enough time... Looks like the entire Middle East has decided to move to Germany all at once. And our plans for a romantic honeymoon in the Bavarian Alps are going to hell.
> 
> Right now the only two German words left in my head are "Verdammte Scheiße!" And it is especially bitter to know that this European woman who has never in her life committed a crime or leached off of others, is being passed up in favor of the next terrorist, rapist or social security abuser.


Is the whole Middle East getting married in Hamburg???


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Is the whole Middle East getting married in Hamburg???


No, unless all of Allah's faithful warriors come to Germany to marry each other 

It's OK though. My fiance and I love each other, and one more month of waiting does not make a difference. And some day we will get back our freedom too...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I must say I am very excited to take this Later English Lit class! The readings are awesome and much more my speed. No more horrid Middle English to read!!!!! I know I will do well in this course. I am very familiar with these authors. I am excited to get into Byron, Shelley, Tennyson, Bronte, and Orwell the most.

Week 1 (1/17) (Monday-Sunday midnight format each week, so all work is due by Sunday midnight)
Read and discuss Romanticism Intro. P. 3-30. Blake p. 112-116, from Songs of Innocence: "Introduction" 118, "The Echoing Green" 119, "The Lamb" 120, "The Chimney Sweeper" 121, "Holy Thursday" 122. From Songs of Experience, "Introduction" 125, "Holy Thursday" 127 , "The Tyger" 129, "London" 132, "The Chimney Sweeper" 128 and "A Poison Tree" 134. Be sure to look at the illustrations on p. 130 & 132.
Post your introduction in Discussions and respond to other discussion questions about the reading assignment. 
Week 2 (1/23)
Discuss Revolution p. 183-84. Burke 187-194 and Wollstonecraft 194-98 & 208-239. Quiz on Monday. Please refer to discussion grading rubric for expectations of discussions.

Week 3 (1/30)
Discuss Wordsworth 270-72, "Lines" 288, "What is a Poet" 299, "My Heart Leaps Up" 335, "I Wandered" 334, "Ode" 335-41, "London" 346, "The World" 347. Coleridge 437-39, "Dejection" 475 & "This Lime Tree" 441. 
Week 4 (2/6)
Discuss Byron 612-16 and "She Walks" 617, "Don Juan" p. 672 Canto 1, Stanzas 1-79
Shelley 748-51 and "To Wordsworth" 752, "To a Sky-Lark" 834, and "The Cloud" 832
Keats 901-03 and "On First" 904, "On Sitting" 910, "When I Have Fears" 911, "Ode on a Grecian Urn" 930, "Ode on Melancholy" 932

Week 5 (2/13)
Exam 1 (opens 6 am on Monday and closes at midnight) over the Romantics. 
Discuss Victorian Age 1017-1043 (Period intro quiz due by Sunday midnight).
Mill 1086-88 & "On Liberty" 1095, "The Subjugation of Women" 1105
Carlyle 1044-47 & "From Democracy" 1067.

Week 6 (2/20)
Discuss Elizabeth B. Browning 1123-24 & "The Cry" 1124, "Sonnets" 1129-30
Tennyson 1156-59 & "The Lady of Shalott" 1161, "Idylls of the King" 1237
Robert Browning 1275-78 & "Childe Roland" 1294

Week 7 (2/27)
Discuss Bronte 1328 & all poems, Eliot 1353-68, Patmore 1613, Mulock 1624, Nightingale 1626, Chew 1606, Dickens 1599, and Besant 1603. Reading quiz Monday.

Week 8 (3/6)
Discuss Shaw 1780-1829 (Mrs. Warren's Profession). Reading quiz Monday.

Week 9 (3/13)
Exam 2 opens at 6 am on Monday and closes at midnight (Victorian period)
Discuss 20th Century 1887-1913 (period intro quiz due Sunday midnight) & Sassoon 2023, "Glory" 2025, "They" 2023
Owen 2034, "Dulce" 2037, "Anthem" 2034

Week 10 (3/20)
Discuss Yeats 2082 & "Easter, 1916" 2093, "The Second Coming" 2099
Eliot 2521 & "The Waste Land" 2529, "Prufrock" 2524

Week 11 (3/27)
Discuss Woolf 2143-44 & Mrs. Dalloway 2155-2201 (2/3 of the way down the page). Reading quiz on Monday.

Week 12 (4/3)
Finish discussing Mrs. Dalloway. Reading quiz on Monday.

Week 13 (4/10)
Discuss Joyce 2276-78, "Araby" 2278, "Penelope" p. 2472 only
Mansfield 2567 and "Daughters of the Late Colonel" p. 2568
Orwell 2604 and "Shooting an Elephant" p. 2605. Reading quiz on Monday.

Week 14 (4/17)
Discuss Auden 2677, Smith 2598, Thomas 2697, Larkin 2781, and Hughes 2808, Heaney 2951. Specific poems TBA

Week 15 (4/24)
Final exam opens on Wednesday, April 26 at 6 am and closes at midnight. Finished!


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> No, unless all of Allah's faithful warriors come to Germany to marry each other
> 
> It's OK though. My fiance and I love each other, and one more month of waiting does not make a difference. And some day we will get back our freedom too...


Sorry to hear about the delay in the dates. I don't mean to pry but what do you mean "some day we will get back our freedom"?


----------



## SarahNorthman

JosefinaHW said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay in the dates. I don't mean to pry but what do you mean "some day we will get back our freedom"?


I can only guess the phrase is meaning their basic rights taking the back burner to refugees coming into the country. I would not know though. I do not no much about the situation in Germany where these matters are concerned.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Nice to learn of these different customs - is this the tradition in Eastern Europe?
> 
> The tradition in Britain is 'take them down by Twelfth Night', but nobody seems to know when it is.
> When is the 20th Day - or do you mean January 20th?
> 
> To be honest, I take my decorations down on 1st January usually - I can't bear to start the year with a cluttered look.


From my experience Twelfth Day is Epiphany and Twelfth Night is the night before because the parties carry on way until the wee hours. I'm sure you know very well that in Spain (and I would imagine other Catholic communities in Europe)--Epiphany IS their primary holiday but they don't call it a "Twelfth Day/Night Celebration." That was very difficult for me the first Christmas I spent in Spain. No lights any where until Epiphany, no Christmas cards, no gift boxes (I had to really hunt a few down and then the cost was exorbitant), no Christmas trees !!!! my sister sent me a little artificial one over from the states and I wanted to give a little tree to the dean of my faculty because I was invited over for a meal before services, I found a little juniper in a florist.... He said "thank you and we'll put a statue of St. Mary next to it" LOL!!! I wasn't in much of a laughing mood at that moment, though... I thought Twelfth Night as a night of great festivities began in England?!? I had several Episcopalian friends and they celebrated Twelfth Night with gusto and some awful "punch" that had 12 different very costly liquors/scotches--don't know what it was it tasted like jet fuel to me. I thought the "Twelve Days of Christmas" song originated in England and that the symbols each day were created during the time when Catholics were persecuted--each symbol had something specifically to do with the Catholic faith....

There are several reasons that I celebrate the twelve days of Christmas: until I was in my 30s it was the tradition to go and visit family and friends for parties each night of the week after Christmas. My mother used to even bake after Christmas because of all the party goers. We also used to go ice-skating in a German neighborhood in the city that week. The camels and the kings/magi were placed out in the creches on Epiphany. It was a big deal and it's even a bigger deal to me now that I see every ad or commercial placing the 12 days anywhere they want except where they belong!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Our lights are up and will remain so until March, or thereabouts. This is not determined by custom, whether general or family, religious traditions or any such. It's just that we like them, and they are good company on gloomy nights.


I think that's where the use of the candles and candles on the tree originated; brighten the long nights in Northern Europe and Scandinavia. It seems to me the darker the location the more Christmas lights in the community. One year I was working in North Dakota for the month of December and on the weekends I made the loooooooong trips out to Western North and South Dakota. Even before I would see the signs "Town Name, 21 people" I could see this unbelievable light in the distance. It was fabulous!!! Populations of 7, 21, 55 and the smaller the number, the greater the number of Christmas lights. The best thing of all is that they don't put those lights on hourly timers!!!!! I might ride through a town at 2 am, 3 am but the lights were on!!! Where I live now most of them switch off at 9 pm.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh right, I remember that.... it's a bad surprise. Like.... quasi-lawsuit... And actually I can't talk about it just yet. The errrrr outcome of the series of dramatic events that happened at my school last semester have not come to a full resolution, and I will get update at the end of January. I'm starting to question even if I should talk about it here, but I could PM you the results of it when it comes. It's not very personally affecting me, but then again, maybe it is...
> 
> I guess I can hope that some more _positive _drama will happen to me instead this semester to make up for it.


Please forget the whole thing, Huilu; I thought it was going to be a very positive surprise.

P.S. BUT I would appreciate it if you would go back to post #1131 (I probably forgot the correct number in the past 3 seconds, aime)--the photo of your Russian Restaurant meal and describe the items, especially the tea. Thanks


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> In some respects, that is true. Armored vehicles have taken over some of what were formerly cavalry missions, so many consider tanks to be a successor to mounted units on the battlefield. But that also applies to helicopters and other mobile forces who also lay claim to being modern counterparts of the horse soldiers. But I like to think in terms of following in my father's footprints, so I'll claim the tanks.
> 
> No, I was stateside the whole time. After basic training at Fort Knox, KY, where my dad had also served, I was sent to Fort Dix, NJ for advanced training. It was my good fortune while stationed there to be close enough for weekends in NYC where I got to hear my first live opera at the old Met. Then I was sent to Fort Irwin, CA, near Death Valley, for desert warfare training, and then to Fort Huachuca, AZ, where I crewed an M113 armored personnel carrier (WORST. RIDE. EVER.) It was there I spent the Christmas weekend referred to earlier.
> 
> Me, then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an interesting experience. I learned much about life and myself that I was able to put to good use in my later doings.


You REALLY remind me of someone in this photo (and I don't mean you from seeing your photo in the Civil Rights Movement).... even the same very serious look..... Kentucky rings a bell but I thought my father also mentioned training in Oklahoma. I most definitely remember that wherever he was there were coral snakes and scorpions because they were trained always to shake out their boots; and my father drilled that into my head as well, never found a snake or scorpions but a mouse. I was in the Poconos shaking out my hip boots and a mouse had made his/her nest in the bottom of one of the legs--using the cotton of the shoelaces and the sides that held my foot firmly in the boot. I really like mice but that guy picked out the 5-star accommodations: $75 for another pair of hip boots. LOL

P.S. You were stationed near Death Valley.... I understand that it is beautiful in an air-conditioned car but how did you survive that heat? 110-130 degrees at time, right? What was in their minds re/ desert warfare? Israel/Egypt/Palestine? or were they already thinking about the oil in Iraq?


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> You REALLY remind me of someone in this photo (and I don't mean you from seeing your photo in the Civil Rights Movement).... even the same very serious look..... Kentucky rings a bell but I thought my father also mentioned training in Oklahoma. I most definitely remember that wherever he was there were coral snakes and scorpions because they were trained always to shake out their boots; and my father drilled that into my head as well, never found a snake or scorpions but a mouse. I was in the Poconos shaking out my hip boots and a mouse had made his/her nest in the bottom of one of the legs--using the cotton of the shoelaces and the sides that held my foot firmly in the boot. I really like mice but that guy picked out the 5-star accommodations: $75 for another pair of hip boots. LOL


Well, it was a serious look for serious business.

If your father trained in Kentucky, it would have been at Fort Knox, which is also, as I'm sure you know, where all our national gold is also hoarded. In Oklahoma, it would have been Fort Sill, one of the armor training facilities, so it is probable he spent some time there.

LOL, that was definitely a mouse with discriminating tastes in accommodations. Too bad you had to "foot" the bill  .


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Well, it was a serious look for serious business.
> 
> If your father trained in Kentucky, it would have been at Fort Knox, which is also, as I'm sure you know, where all our national gold is also hoarded. In Oklahoma, it would have been Fort Sill, one of the armor training facilities, so it is probable he spent some time there.
> 
> LOL, that was definitely a mouse with discriminating tastes in accommodations. Too bad you had to "foot" the bill  .


LOL 

It was Oklahoma then; I would have remembered Fort Knox. Why do you know all these bases; are you very interested in army history. I have never stopped in there--although I've often said I would--but the Army War College is in Carlisle, PA--extremely close to Gettysburg. For many years my sister, brother-in-law and I would go to the battlefields the anniversary weekend. We have driven, walked, biked, etc., those battlefields so many times, I never want to see the thing again--that's not true, but I'm too old to be out there when it's 105 and 75 percent humidity. Honest to God that weekend is always terribly hot and humid. Anyway, over the past few months I've received several e-mails asking for submissions for an Army History Museum they want to create; I didn't look into it at all and I'm not sure they want to establish it on the grounds of the War College but you might be interested in the project. Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> Please forget the whole thing, Huilu; I thought it was going to be a very positive surprise.
> 
> P.S. BUT I would appreciate it if you would go back to post #1131 (I probably forgot the correct number in the past 3 seconds, aime)--the photo of your Russian Restaurant meal and describe the items, especially the tea. Thanks


I think I'll tell you what it is when the time comes. Better later than now, since I know you have a burden currently.

----

As to the picture! I guess I missed some of the posts here on this thread those few days. The dish was called "Herring under a Fur Coat" and next to it was some green tea in the tall glass with metal decoration (supposedly a glass used on trains) and a small shot of blackcurrant-infused vodka. My mom got some coffee for herself I think. Herring under a Fur Coat is so classic and common in Russia that it's supposedly kinda boring from their perspective, but I still loved it! Beet/sourcream salad on top, with herring and shredded potatoes underneath. Yum!


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> LOL
> 
> It was Oklahoma then; I would have remembered Fort Knox. Why do you know all these bases; are you very interested in army history. I have never stopped in there--although I've often said I would--but the Army War College is in Carlisle, PA--extremely close to Gettysburg. For many years my sister, brother-in-law and I would go to the battlefields the anniversary weekend. We have driven, walked, biked, etc., those battlefields so many times, I never want to see the thing again--that's not true, but I'm too old to be out there when it's 105 and 75 percent humidity. Honest to God that weekend is always terribly hot and humid. Anyway, over the past few months I've received several e-mails asking for submissions for an Army History Museum they want to create; I didn't look into it at all and I'm not sure they want to establish it on the grounds of the War College but you might be interested in the project. Have you heard anything about this?


Although only somewhat interested in military matters, I was exposed to a lot of it during the time I spent in the Army. In armor especially, I met a lot of guys who had trained in facilities elsewhere before being sent to Forts Irwin and Huachuca, so that's how I knew about Fort Sill. The only military and battle sites I have visited are Antietam, Gettysburg and Valley Forge, and those only because they lay en route to places we were heading to and from, anyway. At that, I'm glad we did, and they were interesting and moving, but I have never been motivated to go to such places as a primary destination. Actually, Leslie was more involved in those historical sites than me. While on site, however, a person can't help but be impressed and sobered by what had happened there, and we had a remarkable experience in Gettysburg.

Arriving at the battlefield, we had no idea of what had occurred at the various locations cared for by the park services, so we stopped at a place that was dotted with all kinds of monuments and memorials for our first look-see. Parking the car, we got out and walked to what turned out to be the position of Union forces during "Pickett's Charge," the high water mark of the Confederate cause where their battle had been lost and tide of the war turned. We approached a monument that overlooked the point where the Confederates had been repulsed and read the inscription thereon. It turned out that we were standing on the very ground that Union troops from our own Columbus, Ohio, had been stationed during that battle in 1863. That was quite the coincidence. Or had we been guided by spirits from the past? Chills, to say the least.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think I'll tell you what it is when the time comes. Better later than now, since I know you have a burden currently.
> 
> ----
> 
> As to the picture! I guess I missed some of the posts here on this thread those few days. The dish was called "Herring under a Fur Coat" and next to it was some green tea in the tall glass with metal decoration (supposedly a glass used on trains) and a small shot of blackcurrant-infused vodka. My mom got some coffee for herself I think. Herring under a Fur Coat is so classic and common in Russia that it's supposedly kinda boring from their perspective, but I still loved it! Beet/sourcream salad on top, with herring and shredded potatoes underneath. Yum!


Thanks for describing the meal. There is no need for you to treat me differently than any other time, Huilu; my memory and other cognitive skills are beat-up more than usual and I am physically drained but I'm OK emotionally, so no topic has to be avoided, but thank you for the thought. 

I am surprised and curious about several things related to the meal. First, I am very surprised to hear that the tea was green tea. I thought a typical Russian tea would be a very strong black tea, flavored in one way or another.

Brandy was extremely popular--almost a given and a medic, at times--with my father and his ancestor's. Blackberry was my father's favorite. My grandfather's was Slivowitsa (numerous spellings) a type of plum brandy. Various types of schnapps were also popular in his side of the family. I remember them just drinking the brandy but maybe when the men were alone they added the brandy to another drink. Also, pickled herring was a big favorite on my father's side. It was eaten much more frequently during the holidays but was also eaten at other times of the year. My father and I ate it plain with a saltine; my grandfather like his with sour cream. We also had potato pancakes frequenlty: shredded potatoes with onion that were then fried. So I suppose these customary beverages and foods were shared from Germany all the way through Russia.

P.S. That type of glassware was shown on the submarine in The Hunt for Red October. Also, there was a fantastic catalog that came out a few years after the fall of the Soviet Union, it was called _Sovietski. _They had amazing things for sale: propellers from planes, military hats, badges, map bags and not just from former parts of the Soviet Union. I bought a Czech map bag (gorgeous worn leather bag--I didn't feel guilty about it because the leather was VERY vintage and the design would never become very popular. I also bought a Swiss Ammunition Bag: It was from 1956--it was a strong canvas bag, shaped with a steel frame, with a leather clasp. It was the shape of a rectangle. The leather clasp was signed by the workman. I will take a picture for you later. You would have LOVED that catalog. It ended because I suppose they ran out of stuff or popularity. Anyway, those tea glasses were sold in that catalog, so I do think they were also used on ships.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> P.S. You were stationed near Death Valley.... I understand that it is beautiful in an air-conditioned car but how did you survive that heat? 110-130 degrees at time, right? What was in their minds re/ desert warfare? Israel/Egypt/Palestine? or were they already thinking about the oil in Iraq?


For the first week, I thought it would have to get many degrees cooler just so I could die  . But once acclimatized (and well hydrated!) I got to actually enjoy the desert experience. The air was pure, actually healthy with no allergens, and the landscape had an austere beauty. The most extreme heat was toward the end of summer, but the rest of the year wasn't horrible awful. I wouldn't want to live there very long, but on weekends I liked to explore the pristine terrain only a few miles from the military compounds. On one occasion I was tasked with driving a jeep load of supplies to a radio relay post atop a hill overlooking a salt flat. When I turned off the engine on the hilltop, the silence and vista were overwhelming. It was a spiritual experience, and I began to understand why the sages and prophets of old used to go to the desert for spiritual cleansing.

And yes, the powers that be _were_ thinking about Mideast oil. Little could we have known then that instead, they would redirect to the jungles of Southeast Asia, where tanks were of limited effectiveness. I believe that's what saved me from having to go to Vietnam.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> For the first week, I thought it would have to get many degrees cooler just so I could die  . But once acclimatized (and well hydrated!) I got to actually enjoy the desert experience. The air was pure, actually healthy with no allergens, and the landscape had an austere beauty. The most extreme heat was toward the end of summer, but the rest of the year wasn't horrible awful. I wouldn't want to live there very long, but on weekends I liked to explore the pristine terrain only a few miles from the military compounds. On one occasion I was tasked with driving a jeep load of supplies to a radio relay post atop a hill overlooking a salt flat. When I turned off the engine on the hilltop, the silence and vista were overwhelming. It was a spiritual experience, and I began to understand why the sages and prophets of old used to go to the desert for spiritual cleansing.
> 
> And yes, the powers that be _were_ thinking about Mideast oil. Little could we have known then that instead, they would redirect to the jungles of Southeast Asia, where tanks were of limited effectiveness. I believe that's what saved me from having to go to Vietnam.


Reading the many-multi-volume edition of your memoirs would be very interesting reading, Z!

I have had similar experiences with places of austere beauty. The most powerful landscapes of this type are the Southeast and Northwest approaches to San Lorenzo del Escorial in Spain. I don't know if you have been to Spain or this part of Spain but the two approaches are completely different (and very beautiful themselves) but suddenly in front of you you see this breathtaking complex of buildings:

https://postimage.org/

I think the exterior views of the Palace, monastery and school are inexhaustibly beautiful. I could paste image after image and there will always be another image. I have been here and in the surrounding mountains more times than I can count and keep returning to the place. I'm going to have to leave aside the description of the land around the walled city of Avila, a reservoir that looks like the surface of the moon but even more interesting, and several other places for another time. Here are a few more of the exterior of Phillip the Second's Palace:

https://postimage.org/app.php

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Besides the gorgeous scenery the approach to San Lorenzo is thrilling because of the history of the place and the fact that you are traveling the route that thousands of dignitaries (not saying they were dignified) have traveled centuries ago. The signs along the way say "Camino Real" and then further North West you take the "Camino Impereal" to the monastery where Charles V retired and died. A much, much more humble abode but the mountains there are also stunningly beautiful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay in the dates. I don't mean to pry but what do you mean "some day we will get back our freedom"?


I was actually talking about a certain organization that was created with the express purpose to "keep the Americans in and the Germans down", but I understand this is absolutely not the right time to talk about such things. Sorry, Josefina.

By the way, I did listen to that Hartmann piece that you wanted someone German-speaking to discuss with. Personally, I found it to be a little too avantguarde and pessimistic to my taste. But DFD's singing is always nice


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I was actually talking about a certain organization that was created with the express purpose to "keep the Americans in and the Germans down", but I understand this is not the right time to talk about such things. Sorry, Josefina.
> 
> By the way, I did listen to that Hartmann piece that you wanted someone to discuss with. Personally, I found it to be a little too avantguarde and pessimistic to my taste. But DFD's singing is always nice


I don't think you have to apologize for the way your wrote your post. I am very curious to know what this organization is that you refer to, at your convenience send me a PM. I am an unapologetic Germanophile and I am sure you know that there was a very large population of German immigrants in the US who did not want the US to go to war with Germany in WWI. Many of my German godfather's ancestors were here long before WWI and were completely against war against Germany and then the disgrace of the Versailles Treaty. Both my godfather's family and some of my ancestors were harassed and beaten-up (or at least some ATTEMPTED to beat them up) because they were German Catholics. To find some kind of amusement/don't know the word in the situation, the majority of these men and male descendants became engineers of various types who built essential infrastructures of the US that still operate successfully.

As to our conversation re/ Hartmann, Goerne, DFD.....


----------



## SarahNorthman

Big itunes overhaul on my work out playlist. What the heck was I thinking with some of this music?! *banging my head on the desk*


----------



## JosefinaHW

My initial, primary and immediate interest in Karl Amadeus Hartmann was only his _Gesangsszene aus Sodom und Gomorrha.
_
Goerne performed the piece with the Berlin Philharmonic and as far as I could find his and DFD's were the only two recordings of the piece. You know I was in the process of listening to and gathering as many of Goerne's performances as I could find; so my interest in Hartmann's piece was Goerne's performance of it and why it was important enough to Goerne to perform it. I have also been trying to learn more about Goerne's and other baritone's voices by comparing their performances of the same piece. Correct me if I am wrong but I have the impression that DFD was not very fond of mostly dissonant/expressionistic/non-lyrical/avant garde music; so again, why was the piece important enough to DFD to perform it? As of this moment THIS type of music has extremely little appeal to me.

Given that background, I would like someone with an experiences ear to listen to BOTH performances of the piece; yes, I know you listened to DFD's recording (he might have made two: one in the 60s and one in the 80s) and thank you for taking the time. Now I'd like you to watch Goerne perform it with the BP. To me DFD's recording seems to include a lot less instruments and he was right in front of the microphone. I don't know if I am using the correct terms but to my ear at the moment, Goerne has an incredibly deep, intense, powerful voice, and he sounds greatly over-powered by the orchestra. I don't know if this is because the conductor failed to make the orchestra play more softly or the microphones were placed incorrectly on the stage. His performance was early in the history of the Digital Concert Hall. Now having read all the lyrics to me Goerne has the perfect voice for the piece: all I can say is that I hope God has the voice of Goerne and I get to hear him proclaim the end of the world. :lol:

I'm very fatigued now so I will talk to you about the details of the concert (I have several one week passes to the BP and a couple of one month free passes). Then also I'd like to discuss what is going on with DFD and Gerhaher's performance of the Schone Mullerin compared to Goerne's. I'm really looking forward to the conversation.


----------



## SarahNorthman

To add to my previous post just above I have been on a nostalgia high going through my music here. Part of me misses the days where I could look like this:






and get away with it. Ah youth. Sadly it would look TERRIBLE on me if I attempted it these days. Then again, maybe some things are best left to the past......just like music.


----------



## neoshredder

Chronic shoulder pains. Doing all I know to fix it. I had surgery on my right shoulder 5 months ago.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not everyday does someone get to be... a HEROINE!

I was practicing in the practice rooms building, when I got messages from 2 school friends who simultaneously begged me if I could be a substitute player in an orchestra rehearsal that day. So I went down to the rehearsal space and when I went to get to my spot (it was mid-rehearsal so everyone saw me) they all started clapping.  Apparently our orchestra director was very pleased that I made this effort to help out a fellow flutist colleague who couldn't be there because she's traveling into the city today. Just doing my job! It's tough sometimes being a substitute, but it was an easy day today.

One of those friends who messaged me was my new "special" friend, I'll call him that for now. Finally he smiled to me today when I came in at his request! Hopefully our _date _tomorrow around noon won't have to be cancelled cuz of school stuff...


----------



## geralmar

My wife was upset because the cat ran away. I'm upset because the cat came back.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> My wife was upset because the cat ran away. I'm upset because the cat came back.


Apart from that, all is fine now?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all. 

If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


​


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


Thank you for sharing this exciting news with all of us! How wonderful to be moving to a place that you love, in order to be with the man you love.

Currently, the location listed next to your avatar is "going home soon." In a few days, you will be able to change that to one simple and beautiful word: home.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


This is wonderful news! It is such a thrilling time: 'really looking forward to hear details of the trip and wedding, etc.. Please post pics if you are able.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wow! _Danke schön, meine liebe Freunde!_ - thank you, my dear friends! The wedding itself will not be anything elaborate, but I will definitely post pictures from the honeymoon: the beautiful snow-covered Bavarian Alps.

And TxllxT, I will try to get into the Elbphilarmonie as soon as I can. Most concerts are already sold out, but who knows, maybe I will have luck with getting tickets. I have had good luck in this country so far, every time :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.


Too weak ? Maybe this will be able to express your deeper feelings at the moment.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Awwww, that's nice  I am thinking more in terms of this:






_Beglückt darf nun dich, o Heimat, ich schauen
und grüssen froh deine lieblichen Auen..._

Happy may I now look on you, my homeland,
and joyfully greet your lovely meadows...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am lost in a sea of terrible writers!!!!!


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I am lost in a sea of terrible writers!!!!!


I felt the same way when I was a high school English teacher!  (Even more when I was a junior high teacher.)


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> In case someone has not yet read my bragging in the Ellbphilarmonie thread  : I am leaving for Hamburg, Germany on Saturday - this time one way only. My waiting is over, my Santa has finally found me, and now I am going to the place I've considered to be my second homeland, and is about to become my only homeland, once and for all. And what a nice homeland it is! And the wedding will happen on schedule - no delays after all.
> 
> If I were to describe how I feel about the matter - the word "happy" is much too weak.







with a Bavarian balcony :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Oh dear, we are all getting sentimental. :angel:


----------



## 433

Today I took my 8 year old daughter to her second piano lesson, as a dad I feel so proud of her. 
Shes not good at it yet but maybe one day .


----------



## TxllxT

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, we are all getting sentimental. :angel:


With all this hotel suite fiction smearing around over the internet we need to focus on the real thing again: true love!


----------



## hpowders

433 said:


> Today I took my 8 year old daughter to her second piano lesson, as a dad I feel so proud of her.
> Shes not good at it yet but maybe one day .


Very nice!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> With all this hotel suite fiction smearing around over the internet we need to focus on the real thing again: true love!


Our love has stood the test of several years of long-distance relationship and visiting each other as soon as we can get the next vacation. So I believe it does fall under a definition of true.

There is something else that I am pretty thrilled about - and maybe just the tiniest bit scared. Now, I am a big-time Germanophile *cue in the adagio from Joseph Haydn's Kaiserquartett playing softly in the background* not only musical, but in many ways. I love the nature, the mountains and the sea - all things that in my birth country are lacking, I love the language, I think Germans have found a way of doing many things right, as concerns society and general way of life. I love the city of Hamburg where I will be living, with its plenty of greenery and water, and a very peaceful, quiet atmosphere for a city of almost 2 millions. I even came to see a positive side to the snowless and too warm North German winters: I won't have to give up cycling for the winter.

However, I understand very well that there is a big difference between visiting for a few weeks per year and taking up permanent residence. So, I look with anticipation to seeing how it all will work out and whether I will ever be able to become truly German  One thing I know for sure is that I am not interested in staying in some sort of mostly Russian-speaking bubble, like some other immigrants tend to do, just hanging out with one another. I think I will be able to lose my accent in time. And after the wedding I will be carrying a very typically German first and last name. We'll see how it all works out...


----------



## Guest

I feel sick and disgusted,please you are warned if you want to look to this video.Now in every French Abattoir are cameras.






for subtitles ,click on


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> Our love has stood the test of several years of long-distance relationship and visiting each other as soon as we can get the next vacation. So I believe it does fall under a definition of true.
> 
> There is something else that I am pretty thrilled about - and maybe just the tiniest bit scared. Now, I am a big-time Germanophile *cue in the adagio from Joseph Haydn's Kaiserquartett playing softly in the background* not only musical, but in many ways. I love the nature, the mountains and the sea - all things that in my birth country are lacking, I love the language, I think Germans have found a way of doing many things right, as concerns society and general way of life. I love the city of Hamburg where I will be living, with its plenty of greenery and water, and a very peaceful, quiet atmosphere for a city of almost 2 millions. I even came to see a positive side to the snowless and too warm North German winters: I won't have to give up cycling for the winter.
> 
> However, I understand very well that there is a big difference between visiting for a few weeks per year and taking up permanent residence. So, I look with anticipation to seeing how it all will work out and whether I will ever be able to become truly German  One thing I know for sure is that I am not interested in staying in some sort of mostly Russian-speaking bubble, like some other immigrants tend to do, just hanging out with one another. I think I will be able to lose my accent in time. And after the wedding I will be carrying a very typically German first and last name. We'll see how it all works out...


Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and marriage. That's very exciting!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, we are all getting sentimental. :angel:


Even this guy!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hmmmm... School just got a lot more interesting for me. I'm typically a loner who likes having friends with common interests. But I've not had a legitimate... Long-term commitment of being a _special_ friend with someone, where we make time for each other, and "progress" at a deliberate pace... You catching my drift?... In somewhat similar cases in the past I always felt so paranoid, or that at least it was a bit... impulsive on my part. And those interests turned out ill-fated. But now... How refreshing it is to have it without such drama! Slow going is good going for me... I really like this for once. Feels so natural... And safe.

*ponders these things thoughtfully in her heart*


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Our love has stood the test of several years of long-distance relationship and visiting each other as soon as we can get the next vacation. So I believe it does fall under a definition of true.
> 
> There is something else that I am pretty thrilled about - and maybe just the tiniest bit scared. Now, I am a big-time Germanophile *cue in the adagio from Joseph Haydn's Kaiserquartett playing softly in the background* not only musical, but in many ways. I love the nature, the mountains and the sea - all things that in my birth country are lacking, I love the language, I think Germans have found a way of doing many things right, as concerns society and general way of life. I love the city of Hamburg where I will be living, with its plenty of greenery and water, and a very peaceful, quiet atmosphere for a city of almost 2 millions. I even came to see a positive side to the snowless and too warm North German winters: I won't have to give up cycling for the winter.
> 
> However, I understand very well that there is a big difference between visiting for a few weeks per year and taking up permanent residence. So, I look with anticipation to seeing how it all will work out and whether I will ever be able to become truly German  One thing I know for sure is that I am not interested in staying in some sort of mostly Russian-speaking bubble, like some other immigrants tend to do, just hanging out with one another. I think I will be able to lose my accent in time. And after the wedding I will be carrying a very typically German first and last name. We'll see how it all works out...


I advise you (but just do what you like) not to burn any ships behind you and leave all the bridges intact: when you have access to both cultures, German and Russian speaking, it will be even more enriching than to keep only one. Look for example to pre-war Czechoslovakia with its Czech-German bilingualism and the present day monoculture... Franz Kafka spoke also fluently Czech...


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> So, I look with anticipation to seeing how it all will work out and whether I will ever be able to become truly German  One thing I know for sure is that I am not interested in staying in some sort of mostly Russian-speaking bubble, like some other immigrants tend to do, just hanging out with one another. I think I will be able to lose my accent in time. And after the wedding I will be carrying a very typically German first and last name. We'll see how it all works out...


I think you'll be fine with the German language. Judging from your excellent command of English, your linguistic abilities are truly virtuosic. I'm sure that your German is at the same level. And your pronunciation is probably perfect, thanks to all the German lieder and operas that you've been listening to for years!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bettina said:


> I think you'll be fine with the German language. Judging from your excellent command of English, your linguistic abilities are truly virtuosic. I'm sure that your German is at the same level. And your pronunciation is probably perfect, *thanks to all the German lieder and operas that you've been listening to for years!*


In the eight weeks that I have been waiting for my documents, I have listened to 21 CD of Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing Schubert, some of them several times, 6 CD of him singing Hugo Wolf, a couple dozen of Bach cantatas, also with Fischer-Dieskau and other excellent singers, one new to me recording of Wagner's Ring and other assorted vocal works. That was a lot of very beautiful German. And what a joyful time it has been! My own German is not bad and quite understandable, it's just that it does not sound very native-like and not very pretty, especially when compared to someone like DFD. In writing it is really much better than in speaking, same with English. But I believe it will improve in time.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> I advise you (but just do what you like) not to burn any ships behind you and leave all the bridges intact: when you have access to both cultures, German and Russian speaking, it will be even more enriching than to keep only one. Look for example to pre-war Czechoslovakia with its Czech-German bilingualism and the present day monoculture... Franz Kafka spoke also fluently Czech...


Well, it's not like I could forget my Russian and my past with an effort of will, even if I wanted to. And I still have relatives and friends in Belarus, especially the latter, asking when I will invite them to Oktoberfest


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, it's not like I could forget my Russian and my past with an effort of will, even if I wanted to. And I still have relatives and friends in Belarus, especially the latter, asking when I will invite them to Oktoberfest


with _Eisbein_ I suppose:








German culture ought to go through the stomach as well...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Just without the Sauerkraut please! My fiance loves that stuff, and I hate it. And the sandwiches with herring and onions I hate too, and they are *everywhere* in Hamburg!


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Reading the many-multi-volume edition of your memoirs would be very interesting reading, Z!
> 
> I have had similar experiences with places of austere beauty. The most powerful landscapes of this type are the Southeast and Northwest approaches to San Lorenzo del Escorial in Spain. I don't know if you have been to Spain or this part of Spain but the two approaches are completely different (and very beautiful themselves) but suddenly in front of you you see this breathtaking complex of buildings:
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> I think the exterior views of the Palace, monastery and school are inexhaustibly beautiful. I could paste image after image and there will always be another image. I have been here and in the surrounding mountains more times than I can count and keep returning to the place. I'm going to have to leave aside the description of the land around the walled city of Avila, a reservoir that looks like the surface of the moon but even more interesting, and several other places for another time. Here are a few more of the exterior of Phillip the Second's Palace:
> 
> https://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Incredible view! I would love to travel to such places, but I'm running out of time.


----------



## znapschatz

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Just without the Sauerkraut please! My fiance loves that stuff, and I hate it. And the sandwiches with herring and onions I hate too, and they are *everywhere* in Hamburg!


Me too! I love herring, onions and sauerkraut. Could I have been a German in a previous life? :cheers: . And my wife, like you, hates all three, doesn't even like to stay in the kitchen while I make the sandwich. Clearly, she is not German  . Can this marriage be saved? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Just without the Sauerkraut please! My fiance loves that stuff, and I hate it. And the sandwiches with herring and onions I hate too, and they are *everywhere* in Hamburg!


When in Rome, sorry Hamburg do like the Germans do.


----------



## 433

My wife and I are considering where to take our daughter for a few days before the holiday ends, trying to get them to agree on something :lol:

We have already been to the beach and to the park a few times this holiday .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> When in Rome, sorry Hamburg do like the Germans do.


Oh, but I do - in almost all ways, except for the Sauerkraut and Fischbrötchen.

I still have time for one last music video: the finale of Beethoven's 9th from the opening concert of the Elbphilarmonie, with Bryn Terfel singing:






Isn't the Elphie beautiful, both inside and outside? As of this Wednesday, my Germanophile sentiment has gone yet a notch up.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Oh, but I do - in almost all ways, except for the Sauerkraut and Fischbrötchen.
> 
> I still have time for one last music video: the finale of Beethoven's 9th from the opening concert of the Elbphilarmonie, with Bryn Terfel singing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Elphie beautiful, both inside and outside? As of this Wednesday, my Germanophile sentiment has gone yet a notch up.


_Himmelhoch jauchzend_..............


----------



## Pugg

Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt and till later.:angel:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently suffering from some sort of... _induced _hypertension. Feeling like my heart is just tense, not necessarily pounding, but just not relaxed. And difficulty staying focused (thought still somehow practicing well), or sleeping, or having appetite... oh how long is this going to last? >_<

I use to shun love poetry describing such "sleepless nights" and "hear ache" and all that sentimental language...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> oh how long is this going to last? >_<


Not much longer, phew! Hormones are a funny thing


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just back from a brief hospital visit, in the hands of the UK's much-written-about National Health Service. It is currently under-financed, under-staffed and over-criticized, but my experience was of prompt, courteous treatment by pleasant staff who were obviously busy but managed not to make me feel rushed. Surgery to come in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest

My brother-in-law died from cancer this morning. He was in such awful condition that it was a blessing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kontrapunctus said:


> My brother-in-law died from cancer this morning. He was in such awful condition that it was a blessing.


I am so sorry for your loss, though at least his suffering is over.


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I have run into quite the problem lately. I have been working out lately. But the problem lies in food. I do not have a problem of over eating or eating the wrong kinds of foods I have the problem of under eating. I am at this point or am going through this phase where ALL food is just disgusting to me. I have to literally force the food down my mouth because I just do not want to eat. If I had it my way I would not eat at all. I have no idea how to get out of this rut. I mean I work out for an hour at least and they are strenuous exercises and I am only eating like 700-800 calories a day. Which is I know is not healthy. What do I do?!


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> My brother-in-law died from cancer this morning. He was in such awful condition that it was a blessing.


Very sad to hear this. Sympathy & best wishes to you all.


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> So I have run into quite the problem lately. I have been working out lately. But the problem lies in food. I do not have a problem of over eating or eating the wrong kinds of foods I have the problem of under eating. I am at this point or am going through this phase where ALL food is just disgusting to me. I have to literally force the food down my mouth because I just do not want to eat. If I had it my way I would not eat at all. I have no idea how to get out of this rut. I mean I work out for an hour at least and they are strenuous exercises and I am only eating like 700-800 calories a day. Which is I know is not healthy. What do I do?!


This does sound worrying. Can you see a doctor or counsellor? Very best wishes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> I mean I work out for an hour at least and they are strenuous exercises and I am only eating like 700-800 calories a day. Which is I know is not healthy. What do I do?!


I know what this is about. There's a little bit of misconception by health specialists that exercising boosts the metabolism. Not necessarily. Your metabolism is clearly not very high, despite what working out you have done. The real secret to boosting metabolism is a sort "work-out" that you actually put your own metabolism through. My mom worked with such a thing last year. The routine she did was move between 3 different kinds of diets, each one for a few days, and where the nutrient ratios are very different, for example high carb for a few days, low carb for a few more, and a medium level for another. Other factors were included, such as fiber, whole grains, vitamins, etc. Because it's not a daily routine of the same foods, your body doesn't know what to expect, if it should be in energy conservation or burning mode. Thus, the metabolism starts ramping up in order to deal with the unpredictable diet. When my mom did this, she felt more energized, as well as more hungry per meal.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Kontrapunctus said:


> My brother-in-law died from cancer this morning. He was in such awful condition that it was a blessing.


I'm so sorry. Whatever the circumstances, losing family is a blow.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, everyone. He was a wonderful husband, father, grandfather, and brother-in-law who will be deeply missed.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you, everyone. He was a wonderful husband, father, grandfather, and brother-in-law who will be deeply missed.


A virtual hug for everyone involved.


----------



## Guest

I found this cute picture of my brother-in-law playing a board game with me on Christmas morning in 1964. (I'm the younger one...) He was such a devoted husband, father, and grandfather. Although his death was not unexpected, it's still devastating.


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> My brother-in-law died from cancer this morning. He was in such awful condition that it was a blessing.


Most sorry for your loss and deepest sympathy for your pain. My best to your family, and hope the pain transforms into fond memories of him.


----------



## interestedin

SiegendesLicht said:


> I even came to see a positive side to the snowless and too warm North German winters: I won't have to give up cycling for the winter.


Ha! That is just lovely naive. Say that again after 2 months of Hamburger Schietwetter with constant rain, wind and temperatures just above 0° Celsius, too warm for a beautiful snow landscape and too cold for the snow-mud to completely disappear. :devil:


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> Oh, but I do - in almost all ways, except for the Sauerkraut and Fischbrötchen.
> 
> I still have time for one last music video: the finale of Beethoven's 9th from the opening concert of the Elbphilarmonie, with Bryn Terfel singing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Elphie beautiful, both inside and outside? As of this Wednesday, my Germanophile sentiment has gone yet a notch up.


"This Video is no longer available because the uploader has closed their YouTube account." Wow--I haven't seen that message before.


----------



## JosefinaHW

433 said:


> My wife and I are considering where to take our daughter for a few days before the holiday ends, trying to get them to agree on something :lol:
> 
> We have already been to the beach and to the park a few times this holiday .


Where are you located?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I found this cute picture of my brother-in-law playing a board game with me on Christmas morning in 1964. (I'm the younger one...) He was such a devoted husband, father, and grandfather. Although his death was not unexpected, it's still devastating.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Josefina.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you, Josefina.


*Someday* when and if you feel like sharing, I would like to hear about your brother-in-law and how it came to be that you knew each other so early in life.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just back from a brief hospital visit, in the hands of the UK's much-written-about National Health Service. It is currently under-financed, under-staffed and over-criticized, but my experience was of prompt, courteous treatment by pleasant staff who were obviously busy but managed not to make me feel rushed. Surgery to come in a couple of weeks.


I had the same experience several times in Spain. I don't mean to pry but is the surgery you are going to have pretty routine? Whatever the case, I wish you well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Does this make sense everyone? I am kinda dead on my feet at the moment. Hence writing may not be optimal. 

Introductory Survey

5. Comment on your reading and writing skills and preparedness-what you have learned in past classes about literary terms, reading poetry or stories closely, writing papers analyzing literature. Mention specific papers you wrote (if you can remember).

I like to think I am a competent reader and writer. I think both my Earlier English Lit and Honors Philosophy classes have prepared me to dive in deep into the literature of this course. A lot of literary terms are learned pre-college, and we just expand upon that groundwork in higher education. I have never been a huge fan of poetry myself, though there are a few exceptions (Shakespeare, Poe, Frost) are a few. I have mostly dealt with poetry from the Middle Ages to about the Metaphysical Movement (which I kind of like). I am very adventurous with stories and have read from many time periods. As for analyzing literature, a few papers do come to mind. I mostly have extensive discussion responses saved from past classes, and perhaps the random paper from my philosophy class and expository writing course. Though the latter’s papers were written in blog form. 
I will say I am especially proud of my discussion on analyzing King Lear last semester, as well as Shakespeare’s Sonnet 29. I also love my discussion on More’s Utopia, which happens to be one of my favorite pieces of writing of all time. I also have some analysis of Herbert’s Easter Wings, and Donne’s Holy Sonnet 5. Those are just the ones I saved.
I think a vital part of studying literature is to reflect on how literature affects society and vice versa, and by extension us, ourselves. I think my GNHN Ancient Legacy courses “Legacy Paper” is a good example of this. I do put a lot of reference from the reading material in this paper and use it to talk about how it affects both my life and society. My integrative paper for this class is an analysis and comparison of both the Book of Jonah and Ovid’s: Creation; Four ages; Lycaon; Flood. I analyze both by comparing the two on the question of if the ancient self had free will. Really I think all my papers from this class are wonderful! It is fascinating to analyze literature from a philosophical standpoint. I feel that the both are heavily intertwined. I know I have run away with this question, but I am passionate about literature!

2. If you have a favorite author, name the person and write a brief comment about why you enjoy his or her writing. 

I have many favorites so it will be impossible to list just one. JK Rowling and Austen are two that come to mind right off the bat. 
Rowling because she is so wonderful at creating such captivating characters and witty dialogue. She has such a perfect balance of dialogue and imagery. She is also great at creating these parallel societies and drawing from her own life, history, and society to create such a fleshed out story. 
Austen is another favorite because I like how her books tend to focus on the woman’s part in society. Her books are hilarious all the while addressing the differences in not only social class standings but gender standings as well. 
Sir Thomas More, specifically Utopia. This is one of my all-time favorites! I love literature that questions society and the morals of a person or class of people. I honestly have no words for how perfect this one is. It is timeless in the sense that the issues it highlights are relevant to all time periods. Yes, even today sadly. 
I am adding Orwell to this list. Now, dystopian societies are by definition not all that wonderful, but 1984 is just fantastic1 I would love to see More and Orwell have a conversation! Such opposites in their writing! Orwell I feel relies more on imagery than dialogue to show us what he thought society would be like by the year 1984. The dialogue is important; I just feel all the really important stuff lies in the detail.


----------



## 433

My wife and I are going on a small holiday for a week and our daughter is been looked after by her grandma. We are praying for good weather .


----------



## Pat Fairlea

JosefinaHW said:


> I had the same experience several times in Spain. I don't mean to pry but is the surgery you are going to have pretty routine? Whatever the case, I wish you well and a speedy recovery.


Fairly routine, just repairing a large hernia. General anaesthetic is a bit of an adventure for us over-60s. I'll be glad to get it over with.


----------



## Guest

I had this conversation with a Kohl's (US department store) clerk earlier today.

Clerk: Sorry the computer is so slow...it's the weather.
Me. How does the weather affect your computer?
Clerk: Do you have Direct TV?
Me: No.
Clerk: It's like the vibrations or something.

I just stared in disbelief and said no more.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm very excited to witness the inauguration of *Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* as the 45th President of the United States.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Can individual happiness *ahem* _trump_ societal anxiety? Yes... Yes it can...

*sighs dreamily* ^_^


----------



## 433

433 said:


> My wife and I are going on a small holiday for a week and our daughter is been looked after by her grandma. We are praying for good weather .


We're staying at a nice lodge that is only a ten minute drive from the beach. Not spending much time on the internet of course, it's quite a romantic few days 

We desperately needed a little break, don't we all?


----------



## violadude

As of late, I've been going after a "music specialist" position at my local YMCA (A sports/recreation center for those that don't know). I nailed the 1st interview and got called in for a 2nd interview, which I was very happy about. The 2nd interview was a "practice lesson" so they could judge how I would interact with a student. They sent me information about the student and where they were in their studies (very beginning piano student, about 5 or 6 years old). I prepared as much as I could for the practice lesson. 

And then when I got there, it was SO AWKWARD because they changed the student on me. Now, instead of a beginning piano student 5 year old kid, it was a beginning high school student with previous experience as a clarinetist. WHAT??? Now everything I had prepared just flew out the window. I did the best I could but the lesson was so damn incoherent because the majority of it was me fishing around trying to see what level they were at/how much they already knew/exactly what I could teach them. Ugh. Well, I think I had some pretty good moments in there. I'm getting a call on Tuesday where the hiring manager said she would "talk about how it went". Yikes. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## starthrower

SarahNorthman said:


> I am adding Orwell to this list. Now, dystopian societies are by definition not all that wonderful, but 1984 is just fantastic1 I would love to see More and Orwell have a conversation! Such opposites in their writing! Orwell I feel relies more on imagery than dialogue to show us what he thought society would be like by the year 1984. The dialogue is important; I just feel all the really important stuff lies in the detail.


Great Sarah! I'm a huge admirer of Orwell, and Thomas More. Henry VIII was such a louse!


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> As of late, I've been going after a "music specialist" position at my local YMCA (A sports/recreation center for those that don't know). I nailed the 1st interview and got called in for a 2nd interview, which I was very happy about. The 2nd interview was a "practice lesson" so they could judge how I would interact with a student. They sent me information about the student and where they were in their studies (very beginning piano student, about 5 or 6 years old). I prepared as much as I could for the practice lesson.
> 
> And then when I got there, it was SO AWKWARD because they changed the student on me. Now, instead of a beginning piano student 5 year old kid, it was a beginning high school student with previous experience as a clarinetist. WHAT??? Now everything I had prepared just flew out the window. I did the best I could but the lesson was so damn incoherent because the majority of it was me fishing around trying to see what level they were at/how much they already knew/exactly what I could teach them. Ugh. Well, I think I had some pretty good moments in there. I'm getting a call on Tuesday where the hiring manager said she would "talk about how it went". Yikes. Wish me luck!!!


Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> *Someday* when and if you feel like sharing, I would like to hear about your brother-in-law and how it came to be that you knew each other so early in life.


My sister is 11 years older. She met him in college, they dated for 5 months, and got married. He was in the Air Force for 20 years as a navigator, and retired as a Lt. Colonel. He later became a Radio Shack manager (quite a career change!), then retired altogether about 5 years ago.


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> As of late, I've been going after a "music specialist" position at my local YMCA (A sports/recreation center for those that don't know). I nailed the 1st interview and got called in for a 2nd interview, which I was very happy about. The 2nd interview was a "practice lesson" so they could judge how I would interact with a student. They sent me information about the student and where they were in their studies (very beginning piano student, about 5 or 6 years old). I prepared as much as I could for the practice lesson.
> 
> And then when I got there, it was SO AWKWARD because they changed the student on me. Now, instead of a beginning piano student 5 year old kid, it was a beginning high school student with previous experience as a clarinetist. WHAT??? Now everything I had prepared just flew out the window. I did the best I could but the lesson was so damn incoherent because the majority of it was me fishing around trying to see what level they were at/how much they already knew/exactly what I could teach them. Ugh. Well, I think I had some pretty good moments in there. I'm getting a call on Tuesday where the hiring manager said she would "talk about how it went". Yikes. Wish me luck!!!


That sounds very unfair. Why, why, why did they do it? If they did the same to other candidates - then let's hope you're the one who came out of this with flying colours. Good luck!


----------



## violadude

Ingélou said:


> That sounds very unfair. Why, why, why did they do it? If they did the same to other candidates - then let's hope you're the one who came out of this with flying colours. Good luck!


I don't think they did it on purpose. The hiring manager had mentioned to me earlier that it was a really crazy day. So I'm guessing she just wasn't thinking and sprung the first student that arrived on me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A good friend who is undergoing treatment for cancer dropped in this evening. We plied her with gin and made her laugh a lot. I reckon that's the best form of chemotherapy.


----------



## Arkitorture

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtuVsGsuVBD_CiElj41bd5w

I just created my youtube channel. My wife has been bugging me for years to put my music online and I finally have. Feel free to visit my channel and let me know what the forum thinks.

I am a true free spirit. Being charming, independent, energetic and compassionate. Knowing how to relax, and being perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often drives my music with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends.

Being in the mix also gives me a chance to connect emotionally with others through music, giving them cherished insight into what motivates myself, friends and colleagues. Everyone should take the time to recognize and express their feelings, and their empathy and sociability make that a natural conversation topic.

I spend a lot of time exploring feelings and ideas before they find something that rings true becomes a musical melody. I hope to establish a place in this world, through my imagination, empathy and courage are likely to produce incredible sounds and music that resonates with others.


----------



## znapschatz

Big excitement this morning. En route to a photo assignment at a location about 20 minutes or so where I live, I suddenly saw huge black clouds boiling up on a freeway overpass I was headed for, and flames leaping skyward. On the hillsides adjacent, flames enveloped the grassy areas for 100 meters or more on either side of the bridge. Traffic was stacked up as far as I could see, and firefighting vehicles racing toward the scene. I tuned the radio to a news station to learn that a gasoline tanker on the overpass had blown up not 20 minutes earlier, about the time I had left home. By a miracle, nobody had been killed or injured, but I faced a dicey situation getting to my gig on time. Somehow, by luck mostly, I managed to do so, with 15 minutes to spare. I always allow myself extra time when going to an assignment, but this was cutting it closer than I like.

Anyway, after the photo gear was packed away and homeward bound, I was thrilled to hear the Nielsen Symphony #4, the Inextinguishable, one of my favorites, that I hadn't heard for years. Since I had to stop at a grocery to pick up some items on the way home, I pulled into the parking lot and sat there through the rest of the piece. I have an excellent car radio. Wonderful. After shopping, I got into the car and continued, and the next item on their playlist was the Vaughn Williams "Serenade to Music (ck?)," for chorus and orchestra, which I also love but hadn't heard in a long time. By the time I got home, I was blissed out, thinking to send a message to WOSU-FM, "How did you know?"

Addendum: No miracle. The evening news reported that the charred body of the truck driver was found. So the day ended on a sad note, after all.

http://www.10tv.com/article/one-dead-after-crash-tanker-fire-northwest-columbus


----------



## 433

My wife and I are enjoying our little holiday, it's a blessing. Sometimes as a couple we need these kinds of things, helps to restore our intimate passion and gives us wonderful memories. The beach is nice too, which is unfortunate because we usually live too far away from the beach.


----------



## Sonata

Kontrapunctus said:


> I found this cute picture of my brother-in-law playing a board game with me on Christmas morning in 1964. (I'm the younger one...) He was such a devoted husband, father, and grandfather. Although his death was not unexpected, it's still devastating.


What a beautiful memory. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Sonata

433 said:


> My wife and I are enjoying our little holiday, it's a blessing. Sometimes as a couple we need these kinds of things, helps to restore our intimate passion and gives us wonderful memories. The beach is nice too, which is unfortunate because we usually live too far away from the beach.


I'm glad you are having such a nice time!


----------



## Guest

We bought a new 65" LG OLED UHD TV--wow, the picture is fantastic--even better than my previous Panasonic plasma. The 'O' in OLED stands for "organic." They use some sort of bioluminescent material in the LEDs to give blacker blacks and more more detailed colors. I'm all set for 4K broadcasts once they start using it, if they ever do. Once Blu-ray is available in 4K, then I guess it will be time for a new player. If you aren't familiar with all of those abbreviations, then Google is your friend!

(Not my actual TV)


----------



## 433

Sonata said:


> I'm glad you are having such a nice time!


Thank you, it has been a wonderful time so far. It really reminds me of how much I love my wife :kiss:

When we have these weekly routines where we end up only seeing each other sometimes only 2 hours a day, you tend to forget


----------



## JosefinaHW

433 said:


> Thank you, it has been a wonderful time so far. It really reminds me of how much I love my wife :kiss:
> 
> When we have these weekly routines where we end up only seeing each other sometimes only 2 hours a day, you tend to forget


I love your profile picture--such fabulous smiles! I can feel the warmth through the screen--must be amazing on Kontrapunctus' new plasma TV!


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Big excitement this morning. En route to a photo assignment at a location about 20 minutes or so where I live, I suddenly saw huge black clouds boiling up on a freeway overpass I was headed for, and flames leaping skyward. On the hillsides adjacent, flames enveloped the grassy areas for 100 meters or more on either side of the bridge. Traffic was stacked up as far as I could see, and firefighting vehicles racing toward the scene. I tuned the radio to a news station to learn that a gasoline tanker on the overpass had blown up not 20 minutes earlier, about the time I had left home. By a miracle, nobody had been killed or injured, but I faced a dicey situation getting to my gig on time. Somehow, by luck mostly, I managed to do so, with 15 minutes to spare. I always allow myself extra time when going to an assignment, but this was cutting it closer than I like.
> 
> Anyway, after the photo gear was packed away and homeward bound, I was thrilled to hear the Nielsen Symphony #4, the Inextinguishable, one of my favorites, that I hadn't heard for years. Since I had to stop at a grocery to pick up some items on the way home, I pulled into the parking lot and sat there through the rest of the piece. I have an excellent car radio. Wonderful. After shopping, I got into the car and continued, and the next item on their playlist was the Vaughn Williams "Serenade to Music (ck?)," for chorus and orchestra, which I also love but hadn't heard in a long time. By the time I got home, I was blissed out, thinking to send a message to WOSU-FM, "How did you know?"
> 
> Addendum: No miracle. The evening news reported that the charred body of the truck driver was found. So the day ended on a sad note, after all.
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/article/one-dead-after-crash-tanker-fire-northwest-columbus


I wonder how they are going to dry the new concrete they have to pour to make the ramp functional again--heat lamps? It's amazing that more of that ramp wasn't damaged.


----------



## JosefinaHW

violadude said:


> I don't think they did it on purpose. The hiring manager had mentioned to me earlier that it was a really crazy day. So I'm guessing she just wasn't thinking and sprung the first student that arrived on me.


It sounds like you arrived on the PERFECT day--she very well might welcome someone with such an organized, orderly mind!


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> I wonder how they are going to dry the new concrete they have to pour to make the ramp functional again--heat lamps? It's amazing that more of that ramp wasn't damaged.


There was a great deal of damage to the bridge, but less than in a previous and similar accident some years ago that took several months to repair. Why that bridge got whacked more than once by a freak occurrence is a mystery, but this one the engineers estimate will only take a few weeks to set right.

On a personal note, Leslie's convalescence is going well, slow but steady. More later.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> We bought a new 65" LG OLED UHD TV--wow, the picture is fantastic--even better than my previous Panasonic plasma. The 'O' in OLED stands for "organic." They use some sort of bioluminescent material in the LEDs to give blacker blacks and more more detailed colors. I'm all set for 4K broadcasts once they start using it, if they ever do. Once Blu-ray is available in 4K, then I guess it will be time for a new player. If you aren't familiar with all of those abbreviations, then Google is your friend!
> 
> (Not my actual TV)


Goodstuff.

Related info:

4K and UHD

http://www.techradar.com/news/television/ultra-hd-everything-you-need-to-know-about-4k-tv-1258884


8K

http://www.techradar.com/news/8k-tv-everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-futuristic-resolution


Netflix 4K

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/13444


When will networks broadcast in 4K?

https://www.quora.com/When-will-networks-broadcast-in-4k


4K Blu-ray

http://www.blu-ray.com/4k/


----------



## Guest

Thanks--very interesting. Not only is the picture clearer than before, but it also almost looks like 3D! The Netflix UHD sounds intriguing...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thanks--very interesting. Not only is the picture clearer than before, but it also almost looks like 3D! The Netflix UHD sounds intriguing...


I've read via reviews that we (I have 65" Panasonic 4K UHD HDR/10-bit) should be cautious of some of the current 4K Blu-ray releases, examples Mad Max: FuryRoad, The Revenant. Some were not shot in 4K.

Of 4K Blu-ray players currently available, Panasonic DMP-UB900 seems to lead the way, but does not do SACD or DVD-Audio. Sony's 4K Blu-ray player UBP-X1000ES and UBP-X800, to be released sometime this spring. Pricing to be announced.

Oppo is another option.

Related:

http://realorfake4k.com/my-product/the-revenant/

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-visual/blu-ray-players/panasonic-dmp-ub900-1312558/review

http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/1/4/14167924/sony-4k-uhd-blu-ray-player-ubp-x800

http://4k.com/news/finally-a-sony-4k-uhd-blu-ray-player-is-on-the-way-the-ubp-x800-18110/

https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-udp-203/


----------



## Guest

I'm not in any hurry to buy a 4k player nor any discs for a while--I'm fine with Netflix's disc and streaming. I might upgrade to their 4k streaming, but if the original movie was not filmed in 4k, then there might not be much advantage. I do think my TV upscales, though. Clearly I need to do some research, and your articles have been very helpful. I'll be curious to read reviews of Oppo's top of the line 205 when it comes out later this year. I have their 105 and like it very much.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm not in any hurry to buy a 4k player nor any discs for a while--I'm fine with Netflix's disc and streaming. I might upgrade to their 4k streaming, but if the original movie was not filmed in 4k, then there might not be much advantage. I do think my TV upscales, though. Clearly I need to do some research, and your articles have been very helpful. I'll be curious to read reviews of Oppo's top of the line 205 when it comes out later this year. I have their 105 and like it very much.


Are you ready to do some state-of-the-art concert viewing yet?


----------



## 433

JosefinaHW said:


> I love your profile picture--such fabulous smiles! I can feel the warmth through the screen--must be amazing on Kontrapunctus' new plasma TV!


:lol:

Thank you, we appreciate it


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Are you ready to do some state-of-the-art concert viewing yet?


AS soon as anyone releases some filmed in 4k!


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I love your profile picture--such fabulous smiles! I can feel the warmth through the screen--must be amazing on Kontrapunctus' new plasma TV!


It's actually an OLED, which has even greater clarity and detail than plasma!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ok, I'm off to watch some version of Verdi's _Don Carlo_ via MET on Demand.... Pugg introduced me to Simon Kennlyside--another killer baritone voice! I just wanted to pop in here and let everybody know that SiegendesLicht has been posting on the board.... 'Looks like the honeymoon is over or hubby has passed out for a bit. :devil:

SL, I am seriously looking forward to our duel: Goerne vs. FD!


----------



## Becca

...Christian Gerhaher or Herman Prey :clap:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Becca said:


> ...Christian Gerhaher or Herman Prey :clap:


LOL, Becca! So forget the duel; we are going to have The Battle of the Videos!  I am VERY proud to say that I am acquainted with Hermann Prey's voice; I listened to several excellent YouTube audio videos last week and I DO like his voice very much.

I hope you are having lots of fun, Becca!


----------



## Medley

My mother recently got the surgery to remove the cancer growth in her chest. It's been a hellish emotional rollercoaster, one that's brought us all closer as a family. She's still weak from the procedure, but it looks like she is otherwise okay. She has an appointment today to check up on her progress. She really took this thing on without fear....I could not be prouder of her. She handled it a whole lot better than I did  The nightmare is over, hopefully we won't have to ever relive it again...now I have a bit more freedom to think about my own far less important problems, like what my place is in life. I honestly don't know what to do with myself sometimes, and it saddens me. I have a job in our own tiny family bakery, yes, but it does not fulfill me the way music does.....the problem is lately ideas have become rather scarce, and so in my free time I'm just aimlessly entering in trite discussions with people over trite issues to busy myself while the ideas are away...and I feel it's just making things worse. By the end, it just feels like a complete waste of time...

Perhaps I'll break away from those other communities for a while, and just come here instead. Truth be told, I have been slacking on my attempts to explore the realm of classical music, and I don't like that one bit. Perhaps part of the reason I'm in such a slump is because I've stopped trying to find new things to add to my library. Perhaps....let's hope so :/ I truly do hate this empty feeling lying beneath the happiness for my mother's recovery. It just does not make sense for this emotion to be hanging over me right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm not in any hurry to buy a 4k player nor any discs for a while--I'm fine with Netflix's disc and streaming. I might upgrade to their 4k streaming, but if the original movie was not filmed in 4k, then there might not be much advantage. I do think my TV upscales, though. Clearly I need to do some research, and your articles have been very helpful. I'll be curious to read reviews of Oppo's top of the line 205 when it comes out later this year. I have their 105 and like it very much.


Upscaling is plenty good for now.

You might want to check avsforum.com, to see if they have an owners thread for your model. Those can be helpful ongoing readings re firmware updates, etc.:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Have spent almost the whole week trying to recover from a vile & violent gastric lurgi that felled me last Friday. I can now cope with very small 'bland' (i.e. boring) meals, but the *really good thing* is that my digestive system has not gone awol, as it led me to believe.

The blow probably fell on me because of exhaustion after three months of daily dealing with my Mum's crisis & settlement in a care home. The only good thing is that it's forced me to take a step back. Poor Taggart has had to visit in my place - some good days and some bad. Mum was happy today, though, so we're hoping the best from the new anti-dementia drug that she's been prescribed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> AS soon as anyone releases some filmed in 4k!


Other stuff.

BPO Digital Concert Hall (4K UHD HDR)

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker...tion-between-berlin-phil-media-and-panasonic/

BPO DCH manufacturers support

https://help.berliner-philharmonike...nufacturers-support-the-Digital-Concert-Hall-

Super Bowl LI technology

http://4k.com/news/super-bowl-li-4k-and-8k-cameras-along-with-360-degree-views-and-18343/


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Upscaling is plenty good for now.
> 
> You might want to check avsforum.com, to see if they have an owners thread for your model. Those can be helpful ongoing readings re firmware updates, etc.:tiphat:


Will do. It has a bewildering array of modes and adjustments! Thank you for your information.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I mentioned something along these lines in another thread, but I am really enjoying this eating healthy and clean lifestyle I am adopting. It has been making me connect with my heritage via food. In a healthy way of course. Right now I am focused on Asian foods; specifically Japan. Perhaps it is an odd way to connect to ones past, but hey whatever works for you right? Plus it gives me a little more license to be more creative in the kitchen, which is always a good thing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> Have spent almost the whole week trying to recover from a vile & violent gastric lurgi that felled me last Friday. I can now cope with very small 'bland' (i.e. boring) meals, but the *really good thing* is that my digestive system has not gone awol, as it led me to believe.
> 
> The blow probably fell on me because of exhaustion after three months of daily dealing with my Mum's crisis & settlement in a care home. The only good thing is that it's forced me to take a step back. Poor Taggart has had to visit in my place - some good days and some bad. Mum was happy today, though, so we're hoping the best from the new anti-dementia drug that she's been prescribed.


I am so sorry to hear this, Ingelou. We'll be praying for all of you. :kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

SarahNorthman said:


> I mentioned something along these lines in another thread, but I am really enjoying this eating healthy and clean lifestyle I am adopting. It has been making me connect with my heritage via food. In a healthy way of course. Right now I am focused on Asian foods; specifically Japan. Perhaps it is an odd way to connect to ones past, but hey whatever works for you right? Plus it gives me a little more license to be more creative in the kitchen, which is always a good thing.


Thai and Vietnamese are foods that I absolutely love, but there are no Vietnamese restaurants close to where I live and the one good Thai restaurant is about 2 hours away. The cost and time involved in preparing either for myself are very high. I'm glad you are able to do it!


----------



## JosefinaHW

It is snowing here and it is beautiful!


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Ingelou. We'll be praying for all of you. :kiss:


Thank you, Josefina. :tiphat:


----------



## 433

My wife and I have returned from our wonderful holiday, it's been a blessing. We're so happy to see our daughter too, we missed her a little, _but_ it was a romantic holiday after all


----------



## znapschatz

Totally stoked! Can't sleep! I just came back from a talk by Angela Davis, an old friend from Los Angeles that I hadn't seen in almost 50 years! She was in town for a Black History Month program, where she was hosted by the Black Studies Department at The Ohio State University, speaking to a jam-packed, overflow crowd at the Mershon Auditorium, which holds 2500 people. Afterwards, I worked my way forward, made myself known, and Angela gave me a great big hug. "It's been a long time!" she exclaimed. "Not so long when you're having fun," I responded, then gave way to the crush of people and their cell phones. What a rush! Also, quite the coincidence. I currently have two displays going in Columbus of photos I took during the Civil Rights Movement in the 1960s, and a portrait of Angela I did in 1970 (actually, a poster made from it) on display at the Musée de Quai Branly in Paris as part of the same subject they have mounted. They got it from the Oakland Museum of Art, which has it in their collection. Considering that there are bazillion photographs of Ms. Davis in circulation, I felt honored they went with mine. Once a year, I get to be a minor celebrity, then after February, sink back into obscurity. Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## geralmar

A book for writing instructors by James A. Lindon and Laura Nofsinger Faber, R&E Publishers (1993):

THE PEN IS IN MY HAND... Now What?

In typing the title too fast my wife inadvertently omitted the space between the second and third words. The unfortunate result left us skeptical of the thought that went into selecting the title in the first place.

https://www.amazon.com/Pen-Hand-Pra...5967781&sr=1-2&keywords=The+pen+is+in+my+hand


----------



## Bettina

geralmar said:


> A book for writing instructors by James A. Lindon and Laura Nofsinger Faber, R&E Publishers (1993):
> 
> THE PEN IS IN MY HAND... Now What?
> 
> In typing the title too fast my wife inadvertently omitted the space between the second and third words. The unfortunate result left us skeptical of the thought that went into selecting the title in the first place.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pen-Hand-Pra...5967781&sr=1-2&keywords=The+pen+is+in+my+hand


LOL! A how-to "manual," so to speak.


----------



## cwarchc

I've been missing for a while.
Lots of things happening at home.
My wife has just been diagnosed with cancer.
It's been a whirlwind of doctors, specialists, hospitals, tests etc..
Now it's all waiting for the prognosis


----------



## TxllxT

cwarchc said:


> I've been missing for a while.
> Lots of things happening at home.
> My wife has just been diagnosed with cancer.
> It's been a whirlwind of doctors, specialists, hospitals, tests etc..
> Now it's all waiting for the prognosis


Wishing you and your wife strength


----------



## Jos

cwarchc said:


> I've been missing for a while.
> Lots of things happening at home.
> My wife has just been diagnosed with cancer.
> It's been a whirlwind of doctors, specialists, hospitals, tests etc..
> Now it's all waiting for the prognosis


I wish you and your wife lots of strength and positive thoughts, Cwarchc. Horible disease, I hope all goes well.


----------



## znapschatz

cwarchc said:


> I've been missing for a while.
> Lots of things happening at home.
> My wife has just been diagnosed with cancer.
> It's been a whirlwind of doctors, specialists, hospitals, tests etc..
> Now it's all waiting for the prognosis


Similar here, but different ailment. My heart goes out to you, and wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## JosefinaHW

cwarchc said:


> I've been missing for a while.
> Lots of things happening at home.
> My wife has just been diagnosed with cancer.
> It's been a whirlwind of doctors, specialists, hospitals, tests etc..
> Now it's all waiting for the prognosis


I am very sorry to hear this is the diagnosis. Does your daughter know yet? What type of cancer is it? I will ask my mother, sister and her students to pray for all of you. You know where to find all of us if you just want to let off some of the pain. Bear Hug.


----------



## Guest

I'm back from my holiday!

Recently, I've received a commission from one of the most highly regarded new music ensembles in Melbourne and my new composition for them will be performed this Thursday evening....

http://www.plexuscollective.com/concerts/2016/12/21/plexus-brunswick-beethoven-festival

Anyone from Melbourne, Australia here? Please come see it! 

I hope everyone here is getting along very well, I don't want you guys to be bickering about Wagner or contemporary music or stuff like that........


----------



## JosefinaHW

jms said:


> I'm back from my holiday!
> 
> Recently, I've received a commission from one of the most highly regarded new music ensembles in Melbourne and my new composition for them will be performed this Thursday evening....
> 
> http://www.plexuscollective.com/concerts/2016/12/21/plexus-brunswick-beethoven-festival
> 
> Anyone from Melbourne, Australia here? Please come see it!
> 
> I hope everyone here is getting along very well, I don't want you guys to be bickering about Wagner or contemporary music or stuff like that........


Welcome back. Just an FYI from me. I have a tremendous amount of paperwork that I can NO LONGER avoid so I look forward to listening to your music when I have conquered most or at least a half, or quarter... of it. I am in PA, USA.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Welcome back. Just an FYI from me. I have a tremendous amount of paperwork that I can NO LONGER avoid so I look forward to listening to your music when I have conquered most or at least a half, or quarter... of it. I am in PA, USA.


Well then, I wish you all the best with your tremendous amount of paperwork, and seeing that you're in USA I wish you all the best of luck with the new commander in chief!

An FYI from me: you can hear older compositions on my soundcloud page here

__
https://soundcloud.com/

-----------------

Just want to add, I feel as if I am out of my anime phase which almost ensured that I failed my last semester at the conservatorium due to the amount of time I spent procrastinating with various anime series I had to discover from the past and present  luckily I didn't fail, and I've been accepted into the composition stream as well which I suppose is some kind of bizarre achievement for me


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Ok, I'm off to watch some version of Verdi's _Don Carlo_ via MET on Demand.... Pugg introduced me to Simon Kennlyside--another killer baritone voice! I just wanted to pop in here and let everybody know that SiegendesLicht has been posting on the board.... 'Looks like the honeymoon is over or hubby has passed out for a bit. :devil:
> 
> SL, I am seriously looking forward to our duel: Goerne vs. FD!


SL has just come home from playing in the Alpine snow and can only think about mountains, not baritones  I am thinking of writing a nice little travelogue in the next days, hopefully I will get down to it soon. Do you love Bavaria as I love her?....


----------



## EricABQ

I have the hiccups.

Which isn't a big deal but I have a deep fear of hiccups. I irrationally fear that they will never go away. 

This particular case has gone on for about an hour and I'm starting to freak out.


----------



## EricABQ

They went away. I'm going to live.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

EricABQ said:


> They went away. I'm going to live.


Then it would probably freak you out about a time when they didn't go away for me?  True story. I would do the holding-your-breath technique, and it would be fixed for a few hours, but then it would come back. It relapsed maybe 5 times.


----------



## JamieHoldham

My 2nd cat has been missing for over a month now, and I found a Facebook post of a found cat that looks identical - I REALLY hope it's her because I am so certain... if it isn't it will really bring me down.... really want her back


----------



## Guest

JamieHoldham said:


> My 2nd cat has been missing for over a month now, and I found a Facebook post of a found cat that looks identical - I REALLY hope it's her because I am so certain... if it isn't it will really bring me down.... really want her back


I hope you get her back! I'm so sorry to hear that she's been missing for such a long time. Cats are really amazing.....

I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Guest

A few things about what's happening in my life....

Went to see La la Land, and my sister (who works at the cinema) got me in for free (yay). It was omg such a lovely and fun movie <3 


Also, I've been considering writing a string quartet for a contemporary music string quartet. I've met the cellist, also a composer, a few times and it would be cool to at least receive some feedback from her even if they don't have time to perform it.

Ok so that's one side of my mind. The other side is telling me not to begin some new project when I've got a lot of work ahead of me this year anyway. Especially if it isn't commissioned. I tend to work much much better when the music I'm writing is a commissioned work than when it isn't, perhaps because the nature of a commission means that there is a future of performance for the music I write. This isn't always the case when it comes to spending a great deal of time composing a piece without any foreseeable performance in the near future......

What do you think?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jms said:


> ...
> 
> Also, I've been considering writing a string quartet for a contemporary music string quartet. I've met the cellist, also a composer, a few times and it would be cool to at least receive some feedback from her even if they don't have time to perform it.
> 
> Ok so that's one side of my mind. The other side is telling me not to begin some new project when I've got a lot of work ahead of me this year anyway. Especially if it isn't commissioned. I tend to work much much better when the music I'm writing is a commissioned work than when it isn't, perhaps because the nature of a commission means that there is a future of performance for the music I write. This isn't always the case when it comes to spending a great deal of time composing a piece without any foreseeable performance in the near future......
> 
> What do you think?


Having heard just a little of your compositional work before, and being very interested in contemporary developments in the genre, I'd be very keen to hear your work for string quartet, jms.


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Then it would probably freak you out about a time when they didn't go away for me?  True story. I would do the holding-your-breath technique, and it would be fixed for a few hours, but then it would come back. It relapsed maybe 5 times.


Being startled works for me. Of course, it's hard to arrange for something like that, but sometimes I get lucky; a car horn when nor expected, or something like that. Pot luck :trp: .


----------



## Bettina

znapschatz said:


> Being startled works for me. Of course, it's hard to arrange for something like that, but sometimes I get lucky; a car horn when nor expected, or something like that. Pot luck :trp: .


Haydn's Surprise Symphony might do the trick.


----------



## EricABQ

znapschatz said:


> Being startled works for me. Of course, it's hard to arrange for something like that, but sometimes I get lucky; a car horn when nor expected, or something like that. Pot luck :trp: .


I can usually get them handled by locking my fingers behind my head and lifting my elbows up to expand the chest cavity as much as I can.


----------



## Guest

JamieHoldham said:


> My 2nd cat has been missing for over a month now, and I found a Facebook post of a found cat that looks identical - I REALLY hope it's her because I am so certain... if it isn't it will really bring me down.... really want her back


One of my two cats was missing for five hours and I was hysterical--I can't imagine how you feel. I hope that is indeed her and you have a joyous reunion.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my two cats was missing for five hours and I was hysterical--I can't imagine how you feel. I hope that is indeed her and you have a joyous reunion.


Thus far, we've had several reunions with our 7 month Burmese. Refrigerator, furnace room, bed storage drawer, coat closet, china cabinet drawer, etc. Search usually starts after two or three minutes absence. The refrigerator reunion was the scariest, though she was calm about it, sitting on a pound of bacon.


----------



## znapschatz

Bettina said:


> Haydn's Surprise Symphony might do the trick.


Not when you have already heard it. Unless you have been saving it for emergencies, it won't come as a surprise. I recommend instead 4'33" . When nothing happens, WTF???


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> SL has just come home from playing in the Alpine snow and can only think about mountains, not baritones  I am thinking of writing a nice little travelogue in the next days, hopefully I will get down to it soon. Do you love Bavaria as I love her?....


It's great to have you back: I'm looking forward to the travelogue. I meant to ask you before you left to tell us the train route you were going to take; I've always enjoyed following people's travel routes. As disgraceful as it is I have never been to Germany or Austria!?!?!  I've never wanted to go until I could at least spend two-three months there and when the opportunity presented itself I've returned to Spain, but it ain't over 'til it's over, so.....

As for baritones and the addition of a _basso cantante_ (I think) I am more in love than ever--just can't tear myself away. I've got so much new music that it has now spilled over from the desk and ever flat surface to a pile on the floor. I am enraptured by _Don Carlo_ at the moment. The Simon Keenlyside _Don Giovanni_ had just arrived and was in the computer for ten minutes and I started _Don Carlo._ My favorite performance at the moment is an audio only Met Performance with Rene Pape, God help me........ I haven't had this much dopamine flow through my system in the past 20 years!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm in a great concert tomorrow night at my school. The program:

Ponchielli _Dance of the Hours_ (piccolo!)
Gershwin _Catfish Row_ Suite (no part, I take break)
- Intermission -
Poulenc _Les Biches_ (piccolo again!)
Gershwin _American in Paris_ (principal yay!)

What a dreamy, dancing program it is! *sigh* The Poulenc is especially up my alley, glad to be playing my tiny little part in it...

Birthday is also in 4 days, and... _stuff _might happen in the next week or 2... 

I'm totally being clobbered by guys left and right in different social circles in my life right now, ones that are unaware of the true nature of events between me and my special guy friend. Won't _he _ask to so something special with me soon?? Won't he ask me on _real _formalized date and then I can say I'm truly "taken"? Arghh just do it already and then I can politely push the others away with more confidence... the suspense is killing me... or else I might have to take matters into my own hands...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm in a great concert tomorrow night at my school. The program:
> 
> Ponchielli _Dance of the Hours_ (piccolo!)
> Gershwin _Catfish Row_ Suite (no part, I take break)
> - Intermission -
> Poulenc _Les Biches_ (piccolo again!)
> Gershwin _American in Paris_ (principal yay!)
> 
> What a dreamy, dancing program it is! *sigh* The Poulenc is especially up my alley, glad to be playing my tiny little part in it...
> 
> Birthday is also in 4 days, and... _stuff _might happen in the next week or 2...


Congratulations for being chosen to perform in the concert tomorrow night! Will someone be filming the concert so that we will be able to watch on YouTube? I'm not going to wish you luck because I am sure you are well-prepared.

Is it true that when you practice the piccolo you have to wear earplugs?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just back from a brief hospital visit, in the hands of the UK's much-written-about National Health Service. It is currently under-financed, under-staffed and over-criticized, but my experience was of prompt, courteous treatment by pleasant staff who were obviously busy but managed not to make me feel rushed. Surgery to come in a couple of weeks.


at Fairlea: How did the surgery go?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> Congratulations for being chosen to perform in the concert tomorrow night! Will someone be filming the concert so that we will be able to watch on YouTube? I'm not going to wish you luck because I am sure you are well-prepared.
> 
> Is it true that when you practice the piccolo you have to wear earplugs?


No, they don't even make recordings of the concerts except a handful of opera productions, it's unfortunate.  I'm not sure why they don't do it, but maybe they just feel like they own the music and can't give it away so easily. Every performance being special and all that.

Yes I practice with earplugs when I'm in a small room. On stage though I don't hurt my ears as much because the sound disperses.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm in a great concert tomorrow night at my school. The program:
> 
> Ponchielli _Dance of the Hours_ (piccolo!)
> Gershwin _Catfish Row_ Suite (no part, I take break)
> - Intermission -
> Poulenc _Les Biches_ (piccolo again!)
> Gershwin _American in Paris_ (principal yay!)
> 
> What a dreamy, dancing program it is! *sigh* The Poulenc is especially up my alley, glad to be playing my tiny little part in it...
> 
> Birthday is also in 4 days, and... _stuff _might happen in the next week or 2...
> 
> I'm totally being clobbered by guys left and right in different social circles in my life right now, ones that are unaware of the true nature of events between me and my special guy friend. Won't _he _ask to so something special with me soon?? Won't he ask me on _real _formalized date and then I can say I'm truly "taken"? Arghh just do it already and then I can politely push the others away with more confidence... the suspense is killing me... or else I might have to take matters into my own hands...


This sounds like an awesome program! I wish I could hear you guys play! 

I don't know how you feel about stating it to their face that you're not interested in them. It must be hard to push them away on your own, as it was for me earlier last year when I was somehow pressured into going on a couple of dates with another composition student.....and that didn't go well for me until I learnt to say directly to her that I'd rather be single. How well do you handle asking out a guy on a date? Perhaps it's what you need to do. (I have to say, some guys don't even stop trying even when you're IN a relationship) I hope things turn out well for you!


----------



## EricABQ

1. Got my taxes done. I have now chipped in my fair share for all the bombs we will be dropping.

2. When doing the taxes and reading my mortgage statement was pleased to see that the balance had dipped below 100k. An end in sight.

3. Purchased a Kindle Voyage to replace my first generation Kindle Paperwhite. Very impressed with the speed and improvements in the crispness of the text. The backlight still has a blueish tint I'm crazy about but it is a minor complaint.

4. .......actually, that's about it.


----------



## SarahNorthman

The current new thing in my life.


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> The current new thing in my life.
> View attachment 92231


Nice picture! You look great. I love your hairstyle.


----------



## Bettina

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm in a great concert tomorrow night at my school. The program:
> 
> Ponchielli _Dance of the Hours_ (piccolo!)
> Gershwin _Catfish Row_ Suite (no part, I take break)
> - Intermission -
> Poulenc _Les Biches_ (piccolo again!)
> Gershwin _American in Paris_ (principal yay!)
> 
> What a dreamy, dancing program it is! *sigh* The Poulenc is especially up my alley, glad to be playing my tiny little part in it...
> 
> Birthday is also in 4 days, and... _stuff _might happen in the next week or 2...


How was the concert? I'm sure everyone did a great job...those pieces are so energizing and uplifting! I love Poulenc's music--very bubbly and playful.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> How was the concert? I'm sure everyone did a great job...those pieces are so energizing and uplifting! I love Poulenc's music--very bubbly and playful.


You beat me by a minute.


----------



## Guest

Concert tonight, one of my compositions will be the concert opener.


----------



## Bettina

jms said:


> Concert tonight, one of my compositions will be the concert opener.


Congratulations! Have you posted the composition in the "today's composers" forum on this site? I'm sure that we would all enjoy hearing it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bettina said:


> How was the concert? I'm sure everyone did a great job...those pieces are so energizing and uplifting! I love Poulenc's music--very bubbly and playful.


Oh it went so well!! If only they recorded the concerts at my school, I would have loved to have kept that program! It was really excellent performance, and I wish I could have heard it myself, to hear my affect within the orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Congratulations! Have you posted the composition in the "today's composers" forum on this site? I'm sure that we would all enjoy hearing it!


Not yet! I'll post one when I have a copy of the recording.


----------



## Guest

These seemingly endless gray skies and rainy days remind me of a funny line from a Lewis Black routine when he experienced similar weather in Boston: "I wanted to slit my wrists just to see a new color!"


----------



## cwarchc

Good news
We have had the results from the MRI scan
It's type 1A, apparently very early stages
It hasn't spread and should be treatable with surgery only
I've got cancer, come and celebrate :trp:
It's one of the best days of my life
I get to keep my soulmate


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> Good news
> We have had the results from the MRI scan
> It's type 1A, apparently very early stages
> It hasn't spread and should be treatable with surgery only
> I've got cancer, come and celebrate :trp:
> It's one of the best days of my life
> I get to keep my soulmate


Great news - all the best!


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Good news
> We have had the results from the MRI scan
> It's type 1A, apparently very early stages
> It hasn't spread and should be treatable with surgery only
> I've got cancer, come and celebrate :trp:
> It's one of the best days of my life
> I get to keep my soulmate


Hope all the treatment goes well and that soon the All Clear will be sounding. 
Very best wishes, 
Mollie


----------



## Merl

I'm getting married (2nd time lucky) in June, down in Wales. If anyone's in Wrexham on June 3rd then feel free to pop in and say hello.


----------



## 433

Merl said:


> I'm getting married (2nd time lucky) in June, down in Wales. If anyone's in Wrexham on June 3rd then feel free to pop in and say hello.


Best of luck Merl, I wish you a wonderful marriage


----------



## Guest

My premiere seemed to go very well indeed! The musicians plan on giving it a second performance later in the year. There were a number of composers in the audience I recognised from university but haven't actually studied with or got to know them. They suggested a few commissioning projects and workshops for composers to me when they spoke to me during the intermission.

Also, I'm getting into a habit of going for walks and slowly but surely getting rid of my cheese and sugar addiction! I have more of a clear mind and feel much more energised these days.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How about a Japanese themed composition, no commision thou sorry


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about a Japanese themed composition, no commision thou sorry


I have an electroacoustic composition which remixes a Japanese vocaloid song at one point.....


----------



## Guest

__
https://soundcloud.com/jessop-maticevski-shumack%2Fdreams-within-dreams


----------



## Pugg

jms said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jessop-maticevski-shumack%2Fdreams-within-dreams


It's me, I know but I don't understand this composition.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> It's me, I know but I don't understand this composition.


That's ok. It's not my best work; the good stuff only kicks in about halfway through i think.


----------



## EricABQ

Woke up with a fever of 101.5. Which is an improvement from yesterday's 102. 

May have to admit I might be sick.


----------



## SarahNorthman

EricABQ said:


> Woke up with a fever of 101.5. Which is an improvement from yesterday's 102.
> 
> May have to admit I might be sick.


Oh my! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I am rapidly developing cabin fever while waiting for surgery to heal enough that I can walk comfortably. Apologies in advance for any deranged postings over the coming days!


----------



## Guest

I hope you guys are in good health and functional again soon! 

Lately I seem to have developed a weird habit of eating healthily and doing exercise. And I've noticed that I've become so much more positive and i feel more energised than ever.


----------



## Poodle

I be feeling really depressed and suicidal


----------



## Bettina

Poodle said:


> I be feeling really depressed and suicidal


This post makes me feel concerned and worried. I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing such negative feelings. I hope that you can reach out to friends and family to talk about your problems. You should also get professional help for your depression.


----------



## Guest

I agree, professional help. Suicidal tendencies are extremely serious, and I hope someone is able to help you.


----------



## Poodle

Bettina said:


> This post makes me feel concerned and worried. I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing such negative feelings. I hope that you can reach out to friends and family to talk about your problems. You should also get professional help for your depression.


I'm usually really happy but my partner is sick of bad illness (I can't say). It be very traumatic for me, I've lost faith in world 

We've been married for several month, it be paradise. Sexuality and religion taunt me, I don't know why I'm here. Mozart not helping, Beethoven not healing. I'm a wreck


----------



## Guest

Today I started composing a piece to send to the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra. It's due by the 29th of May.....wish me luck!


----------



## Pugg

jms said:


> Today I started composing a piece to send to the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra. It's due by the 29th of May.....wish me luck!


Good luck then .:trp:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

interestedin said:


> Ha! That is just lovely naive. Say that again after 2 months of Hamburger Schietwetter with constant rain, wind and temperatures just above 0° Celsius, too warm for a beautiful snow landscape and too cold for the snow-mud to completely disappear. :devil:


Not now at least! Back in my country of birth February is the coldest month of the year. Here the weather reminds me more of a mild April with a lot of sun and occassional showers.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Not now at least! Back in my country of birth February is the coldest month of the year. Here the weather reminds me more of a mild April with a lot of sun and occasional showers.


Do you like Kohlrabi jet SiegendesLicht?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

What's that?


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> What's that?










Food in Germany......


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> View attachment 92422
> 
> Food in Germany......


Turnips.......ick.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kohlrabi I know (and do not like), but what does it have to do with jets?

Today I have by sheer coincidence fallen into a rehearsal of Verdi's Requiem which is going to be performed tomorrow night at the church of St. Michaelis. I am not attending the performance, but the music sounded pretty impressive, even when constantly interrupted by the conductor's remarks. I am going to listen to it just now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's good to be in a position of being over one's head, with a stressful situation, or something one feels incapable of doing without help. Because being at the ends of our ropes is a good place to see what we really need.

Teaching 20 elementary school kids about making music and appreciation. Every weekly lesson I have a curriculum to follow, but I also adjust it for every week, sometimes mixing and matching things, and this takes a lot of work. I love doing it, but it really is hard. As an introvert it takes a lot of energy from me.... It's good though.

And if that was the only thing I'd be lucky... something very good happened, a reversal of fortune... It bothered my friend that he friend-zoned me last week... he realized I might be worth making effort to spend time with me after all... but boy do we have a long ways to go... loooong ways...


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am both anticipating and dreading my birthday on Saturday. Conflicted.


----------



## helenora

SarahNorthman said:


> I am both anticipating and dreading my birthday on Saturday. Conflicted.


mm...may I ask why?


----------



## SarahNorthman

helenora said:


> mm...may I ask why?


Ah just turning one year older.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah just turning one year older.


Well, technically on your birthday you only turn one day older.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah just turning one year older.


See it as a new year full of adventures, remember your Belgium plans.


----------



## Bettina

Several of my students are taking a piano exam tomorrow. The requirements involve playing four pieces as well as a series of scales, arpeggios and chords. There's also a sight-reading component and a written theory test. I've been working hard to prepare my students for it, and I think they'll all do well. But my students and I are nevertheless a bit nervous!

All the teachers are required to help out with various exam-related duties, to keep everything running smoothly. My job is to grade theory tests all day tomorrow. Not exactly my favorite way to spend a Saturday...


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Several of my students are taking a piano exam tomorrow. The requirements involve playing four pieces as well as a series of scales, arpeggios and chords. There's also a sight-reading component and a written theory test. I've been working hard to prepare my students for it, and I think they'll all do well. But my students and I are nevertheless a bit nervous!
> 
> All the teachers are required to help out with various exam-related duties, to keep everything running smoothly. My job is to grade theory tests all day tomorrow. Not exactly my favorite way to spend a Saturday...


Good luck and just enjoy it, it will be fine.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Good luck and just enjoy it, it will be fine.


Thanks, Pugg! I appreciate your support and kind words. Several of my students met with me for a review session today, and they are all feeling well-prepared. It looks like everything will go smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am both anticipating and dreading my birthday on Saturday. Conflicted.


Happy Birthday Sarah!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Happy Birthday Sarah!!!!!!!!:cheers:


Thank you so much Pugg!


----------



## Art Rock

Happy birthday Sarah!

On-topic: today marks the end of the first of six weeks without my wife. She's in Shanghai visiting her parents. I could not come along because we don't want to ask someone else to take care of our old dog (who is over 100 in human years by now).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today is one month since my getting married. I am thoroughly enjoying it so far :angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah just turning one year older.


You are far, far too young to worry about that sort of thing.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## helenora

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah just turning one year older.


reviewing this thread and realizing today is Saturday. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Several of my students are taking a piano exam tomorrow. The requirements involve playing four pieces as well as a series of scales, arpeggios and chords. There's also a sight-reading component and a written theory test. I've been working hard to prepare my students for it, and I think they'll all do well. But my students and I are nevertheless a bit nervous!
> 
> All the teachers are required to help out with various exam-related duties, to keep everything running smoothly. My job is to grade theory tests all day tomorrow. Not exactly my favorite way to spend a Saturday...


Can i have a go at the theory paper?


----------



## Becca

In 2003 I was flying from Sydney Australia to Los Angeles, leaving at 4pm on the 22nd and arriving the next morning at 10am, also on the 22nd, all thanks to the Int'l Date Line. The significance ... the 23rd was my birthday and I was just thankful that I didn't go a day later in which case I would have had 2 birthdays in one year, ergo 2 years older :lol: It's hard enough dealing with one year older!


----------



## znapschatz

First of all, Sarah, Happy Birthday! If you must worry, do it on another day, but remember, had it not been for your original birthday, you wouldn't have been here at all. For myself, I celebrate my birthday 12 days as sort of a birthday season. One advantage is that during that time, anyone who wishes me a happy b'day is timely, no need to apologize for having been late, also with cards or presents. Likewise, I can birthday party any time during that block of days and still be within the allotted time. Also, I allow for flexibility--starting a bit early or late, when necessity or whim strikes. It has worked so well for me I have proselytized on it and actually persuaded a few people to do likewise. The first was my wife, but she is a pushover. Cheer up and follow my example :cheers: .


----------



## Bettina

jms said:


> Can i have a go at the theory paper?


I don't have a copy of this year's theory test. Here's a few pages from the theory test that was given a few years ago. Enjoy!


----------



## Bettina

The piano exams today went well. I don't have the results yet, but my students have reported to me that they feel good about their performance today. 

I spent the whole day grading tests for the theory portion of the exam. It was quite a long, exhausting day! I'm glad it's over. Time to channel my inner Mussorgsky and hit the vodka bottle! :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bettina said:


> It was quite a long, exhausting day! I'm glad it's over. Time to channel my inner Mussorgsky and hit the vodka bottle! :lol:


Allow me to join you! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> I don't have a copy of this year's theory test. Here's a few pages from the theory test that was given a few years ago. Enjoy!


Excellent! I will have a go. Also I'd be glad to mark some of the recent ones.


----------



## Bettina

jms said:


> Excellent! I will have a go. Also I'd be glad to mark some of the recent ones.


Thanks for your offer.  The grading is actually all finished now, but I'll keep you in mind when the exam rolls around again next year.


----------



## Bettina

Here I am again with yet another update on the piano exam. The results came in today. My students all did very well...I'm so proud of them!

My students were very happy to hear the good news. Many of them are feeling eager and motivated to get started on next year's exam pieces. (However, this post-exam burst of motivation might not last very long...)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gotta job after 5 months of looking, watch out Engineering world Eddies back in town.............


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gotta job after 5 months of looking, watch out Engineering world Eddies back in town.............


Congratulations! That's great news. Hopefully you'll still have time to keep up your fantastic TC posts! We wouldn't want to lose you completely to the Engineering world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> Congratulations! That's great news. Hopefully you'll still have time to keep up your fantastic TC posts! We wouldn't want to lose you completely to the Engineering world.


Thanks, I promise I'll keep the STI posts coming start in two weeks, they might slow down a bit but will keep on posting í ½í¸


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gotta job after 5 months of looking, watch out Engineering world Eddies back in town.............


Congratulations .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Congratulations .


Have had 5 interviews in the last week, so options keep coming.........things have been "Crook in Tullarook" (old Oz saying) in Oz lately lots of companies going down the tubes and many O/S companies have sold their interests here. 
Not to worry its the Lucky Country after all................ All the car manufactures here will have pulled the pin in about 2 months time Toyota, GM & Ford, all gone.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Have had 5 interviews in the last week, so options keep coming.........things have been "Crook in Tullarook" (old Oz saying) in Oz lately lots of companies going down the tubes and many O/S companies have sold their interests here.
> Not to worry its the Lucky Country after all................ All the car manufactures here will have pulled the pin in about 2 months time Toyota, GM & Ford, all gone.


I am afraid this is a world wide problem, we still not out the woods yet with unemployment, uncertainty rules the world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I am afraid this is a world wide problem, we still not out the woods yet with unemployment, uncertainty rules the world.


Yep, definitely interesting times. Was thinking of hooking up some Kangaroos to the car for some horse power!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks, I promise I'll keep the STI posts coming start in two weeks, they might slow down a bit but will keep on posting ������


Read my job offer on STI. You may change your mind.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks, I promise I'll keep the STI posts coming start in two weeks, they might slow down a bit but will keep on posting ������


Go to Area 51 and start a "Leaving but Coming Back Some Day" thread.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks, I promise I'll keep the STI posts coming start in two weeks, they might slow down a bit but will keep on posting ������


If you promise not to leave, I will convert TC to all Varese, all the time.

I recently bought a converter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> If you promise not to leave, I will convert TC to all Varese, all the time.
> 
> I recently bought a converter.


Cool, now that got my attention your on, press the button on the converter I'm staying.Wouldn't miss this one-I wanna see all the Wagner and Classical purists arguing over who does the best *Ionisation, who was the critic who said "*a sock in the jaw" and whether Varese was the Father of Electronic Music or a Electroacoustic pioneer and everybody on TC would be called Eddie, Edgard, Edgar, Edwina or even Flo.............

Wait, Wait, Wait, no no no no no I can see it now it would all end in tears and we thought the Wagner debates were bad....
I'll stay but lets leave Edgard where he is for now.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Go to Area 51 and start a "Leaving but Coming Back Some Day" thread.


Doing it now...................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Doing it now...................


I will miss you and your iconic avatar


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I will miss you and your iconic avatar


I'm still here....................


----------



## SarahNorthman

Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. They mean the world to me. In other news, Bartleby the Scrivener is my newest obsession. I am not a huge Melville fan, but this is a fantastic work!!!!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Happy birthday Sarah!
> 
> On-topic: today marks the end of the first of six weeks without my wife. She's in Shanghai visiting her parents. I could not come along because we don't want to ask someone else to take care of our old dog (who is over 100 in human years by now).


:Art Rock: 'always knew you were a softy.....

Unless Jazz has aged dramatically in the past year he still looks like he is two or three. I would re-post the photo of the two of you here for all to see but I cannot edit my posts yet so.... If it is okay with you let me know and I'll post it.

P.S. I hope you and Jazz are taking the opportunity to veg on the couch and eat as many jelly beans as your hearts desire.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hi, Josefina, I think I am going to listen to the guy from your avatar - Matthias Goerne - live in June. He will be singing SChubert lieder. I am going to the ticket office a bit later today.


----------



## Art Rock

JosefinaHW said:


> :Art Rock: 'always knew you were a softy.....
> 
> Unless Jazz has aged dramatically in the past year he still looks like he is two or three. I would re-post the photo of the two of you here for all to see but I cannot edit my posts yet so.... If it is okay with you let me know and I'll post it.
> 
> P.S. I hope you and Jazz are taking the opportunity to veg on the couch and eat as many jelly beans as your hearts desire.




He has aged but not like you would expect. Here's a snapshot of him last week.




Centenarian 2017-057 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

This was taken last year:



Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

I've decided to attempt to play both classical guitar and the piano. I find myself missing some of the pieces I used to play on the guitar, but I will try to learn the keyboard transcriptions that I attempted on the guitar, such as Bach's 6th Partita and Toccata and Fugue in D Minor on the piano when I get sufficient skills! They and most other keyboard pieces are just too ferociously hard to play on the guitar, plus one has to compromise the music too much. I'll have to keep my right hand nails a little shorter than when I played guitar before, but that shouldn't be a problem. Actually, I noticed that Daniil Trifonov had quite long nails...odd for a pianist!


----------



## EricABQ

Having a decent weekend so far. Several years ago I bought some Bourbon that ended up being quite collectible over time. So, rather than drink them I held on to them. Yesterday I sold several bottles that cost me maybe $450 for $3000. I wish all my investments were that successful.

Also, took advantage of a spectacular day today to get the front of the house weed free and generally cleaned up.


----------



## Varick

EricABQ said:


> Having a decent weekend so far. Several years ago I bought some Bourbon that ended up being quite collectible over time. So, rather than drink them I held on to them. Yesterday I sold several bottles that cost me maybe $450 for $3000.


What did you have, Pappy?

V


----------



## EricABQ

Varick said:


> What did you have, Pappy?
> 
> V


Yep. 15 year old Bourbon and some 13 year old rye.

Funny thing is is as well as I did the buyer actually did better. Had I been willing to deal with online auctions and all the hassle that entails I could have made quite a bit more. But, I was happy to go below market for a face to face cash deal.

And I still have a few left so could make some more money later.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Surgery has healed enough that I can potter in the garden - light pruning and general tidying-up. No heavy digging for a few more weeks. It's a mighty relief to be outdoors and active!


----------



## Jos

EricABQ said:


> And I still have a few left so could make some more money later.


Keep at least one yourself to get comfortably numb ....


----------



## Vaneyes

Don't look into their eyes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Don't look into their eyes.


Hey I get a weird feedback loop when I do that-it should come with a warning..............


----------



## Guest

Finally got a response from the new music network saying that the money for the music they commissioned from me will arrive in my account by the end of the week.  

Also, looking forward to an upcoming International Women's Day concert featuring some new compositions by women....one composer in particular I'm already a huge fan of (Liza Lim) but I've never seen her music live before. I think the Melbourne Recital Centre puts on a new music concert on or around this day for female composers every year.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> Finally got a response from the new music network saying that the money for the music they commissioned from me will arrive in my account by the end of the week.
> 
> Also, looking forward to an upcoming International Women's Day concert featuring some new compositions by women....one composer in particular I'm already a huge fan of (Liza Lim) but I've never seen her music live before. I think the Melbourne Recital Centre puts on a new music concert on or around this day for female composers every year.


Cool, when will we get to hear the new piece


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool, when will we get to hear the new piece


I'll send you a link when I get the recording


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> I'll send you a link when I get the recording


Cool pretty quite on talknonsense


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool pretty quite on talknonsense


And how cool are you, just one week before the new job.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> Hi, Josefina, I think I am going to listen to the guy from your avatar - Matthias Goerne - live in June. He will be singing SChubert lieder. I am going to the ticket office a bit later today.


Marvelous news, SiegendesLicht!!! Did you get the ticket(s) yet? If so, how close are you going to be? If you don't mind I might send you a card or card & package to give to him on my behalf.

If you would like to see/hear some of my favorite Goerne performances available on YouTube let me know and I will post them here. I was thrilled to read the good news that Naxos is going to release the third section of Goerne/Japp "Ring" on DVD and Blu-Ray, not just audio. I'm still hoping that they will release more of the video from the first two performances.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> He has aged but not like you would expect. Here's a snapshot of him last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centenarian 2017-057 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> This was taken last year:
> 
> 
> 
> Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Thank you for posting the new photo of Jazz! I am going to re-post in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So excited for tonight!!! The top orchestra at my school is doing the entire _Planets _by Holst, all 7 movements!! This piece brings me back to my childhood, it was the first classical CD I ever bought that was with my own money. I still remember how much of an impression that whole piece made on me so many years ago. The orchestra is also gonna go outside the school tomorrow night and perform it at a high school nearby for free. Lucky listeners! As I said last semester, the top orchestra at my school is _legit_.

I'm a "substitute" in the wings for these 2 concerts, so I will be attending both. One of the flutists is pregnant and due very soon, so just to take extra precaution I will be there to play her part if anything happens. Sight-reading the Planets ftw! :lol: But I sincerely hope that doesn't happen, it would not be good for her to have the baby a month early...


----------



## ldiat

so we moved to Ca. and are living with our daughter till our house sells. so my daughter is a Vet Tech and she loves animals....dogs 3 cats 3 chickens 30 or so. and a few stray cats that get dry cat food every day, my wife is disabled and walks with a walker. So she likes to try and walk down the street to get out and its her kinda of exercise for her, but as we walk 2 of these stray cats: yes my kid gave them names "Smergy" and "Blackie Chan": follow us and call them by name ...and like dogs they come over. wife makes a comment today "only stray cats in CA. that are fat and have bellies ":lol::lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So excited for tonight!!! The top orchestra at my school is doing the entire _Planets _by Holst, all 7 movements!!


This concert went well! There was some visuals involved, projections of pictures from the planets in our Solar System. I was talking to some friends afterwards who said that they thought it a bit distracting, but you know, we're biased. We're really there for the music.  But I bet someone like my dad would have loved it because he loves astronomy and has built spacecraft that have gone all around the Solar System.

I found out today I have been chosen as alternate in a prestigious (tuition-free!) summer music academy/festival back in my home state, so if it opens up I could get in! Or, if they have need for an extra player, they may call me to come over there for a week, so that's a decent gig opportunity! I've tried out for this festival for years, and finally it's paid off! So thankful!

Yes, this was a happy day... I even got to see my special guy friend (which I don't normally get to do on Tuesdays) and exchange some heart-felt glances from a distance lol. ^_^ We've settled now: we're gonna do a "meet-up" next week while we're on a school break, and he's picked the place, to have some _tea_... terrified and excited cuz clearly this is a casual date, and I'll see what kind of moves he makes... I've actually never done something quite like this before with a guy, not in this formalized way. I may have a lot of experience being around and talking with guys, but this will be new experience... Uspekh!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have developed a case of laryngitis to go with my cold. I can barely talk. Childhood Yu-Gi-Oh a thon here I come.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Marvelous news, SiegendesLicht!!! Did you get the ticket(s) yet? If so, how close are you going to be? If you don't mind I might send you a card or card & package to give to him on my behalf.
> 
> If you would like to see/hear some of my favorite Goerne performances available on YouTube let me know and I will post them here. I was thrilled to read the good news that Naxos is going to release the third section of Goerne/Japp "Ring" on DVD and Blu-Ray, not just audio. I'm still hoping that they will release more of the video from the first two performances.


No, I still have not got a ticket yet. There is still plenty of time, and the concert will most likely not be sold out. I am planning to get a seat somewhere close to the stage - it's my first lieder recital after all.

You can PM me if you like.


----------



## pcnog11

I am traveling several countries for business in Asia - Hong Kong, India, Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia. Many different airports, not as much classical music. I have been listening to my ipod over the last few days. Try to re-explore some pieces that I did not have time to do it at home. I am listening to Chopin Impromptu in C# minor as I am writing this, wondering if it would sound different in another key instead. Sweet flowing melody, impulsive emotion rushes and highly technical passages. Does anyone know how he wrote this piece? Did he just play the piece without writing it out or he wrote it and then modify to an impromptu?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> I am rapidly developing cabin fever while waiting for surgery to heal enough that I can walk comfortably. Apologies in advance for any deranged postings over the coming days!


Hope all has gone well and you are back on your feet. I had eye surgery scheduled in February, but had to cancel because of a big project deadline at work, then I had it scheduled for last Thursday but it got cancelled because of a power outage. It is now scheduled for the 30th of March. I am hoping to get it done so I can see right with my left eye (cloudy cataract). My right eye was done in Oct 2015 and is great.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jms said:


> I hope you guys are in good health and functional again soon!
> 
> Lately I seem to have developed a weird habit of eating healthily and doing exercise. And I've noticed that I've become so much more positive and i feel more energised than ever.


This is a great thing and I hope to see a much healthier looking avatar for you soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poodle said:


> I'm usually really happy but my partner is sick of bad illness (I can't say). It be very traumatic for me, I've lost faith in world
> 
> We've been married for several month, it be paradise. Sexuality and* religion taunt me*, I don't know why I'm here. Mozart not helping, Beethoven not healing. I'm a wreck


Not sure how religion is taunting you, but my experience has shown me that often the church, in all its formalities and such, can actually get in the way of a person's faith. I have seen pastors say things that contradict what other pastors in the same church body have said. I have seen official doctrinal statements that are contradictory to the Bible. I have lost faith in pastors and theologians and realize that it is me and the Bible. I consult commentaries and pastors, but with many grains of salt and always, like the Bereans, make sure what I am reading is actually in keeping with the Bible.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This concert went well! There was some visuals involved, projections of pictures from the planets in our Solar System. I was talking to some friends afterwards who said that they thought it a bit distracting, but you know, we're biased. We're really there for the music.  But I bet someone like my dad would have loved it because he loves astronomy and has built spacecraft that have gone all around the Solar System.
> 
> I found out today I have been chosen as alternate in a prestigious (tuition-free!) summer music academy/festival back in my home state, so if it opens up I could get in! Or, if they have need for an extra player, they may call me to come over there for a week, so that's a decent gig opportunity! I've tried out for this festival for years, and finally it's paid off! So thankful!


Congratulations re/ Summer music academy. Did you perform with the New Jersey orchestra yet?: the seat you won at the Bryn Mawr contest?

We have a family friend who was Gene Kranz' secretary/personal assistant for many years: you probably already know this but Gene Kranz was--amongst many others things--the Flight Director/Director of Mission Control for the Apollo 13 mission. In the late 1970s or early '80s (I was in eighth grade) we were based in Houston for a couple of weeks and we were in the Mission Control Room and spoke with Gene Kranz for awhile while we were in there. It was so thrilling! He has such a presence and he loved to talk about his work.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene_Kranz


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shivering all over, but not from a fever. It seems I have an ear infection, specifically Eustachian Tube dysfunction, but it's not leading to loss of hearing in the ear, just throbbing. But it seems, after reading about it online, that infections do not necessarily lead to fever, but actually the opposite, _low _temperature. I checked my temperature an hour ago, and it was 97.7F, which is borderline unhealthy.

The buses were not running this weekend (Which makes no sense, school is starting up tomorrow now that Spring break is over, it should be like any other school-year weekend) so I had to walk to school yesterday to practice. I didn't wear the warmest of jackets either. It seems that little outdoors excursion dropped my temperature significantly, and it didn't recover overnight. But I have to go back to school _today _to practice.  I'll wear a warmer coat for sure, but it'll be pretty awful again. I thought I was cold yesterday, but now I feel cold all over despite being indoors.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Florestan said:


> Hope all has gone well and you are back on your feet. I had eye surgery scheduled in February, but had to cancel because of a big project deadline at work, then I had it scheduled for last Thursday but it got cancelled because of a power outage. It is now scheduled for the 30th of March. I am hoping to get it done so I can see right with my left eye (cloudy cataract). My right eye was done in Oct 2015 and is great.


Are you still on target for your cataract op? A friend of mine had one eye done recently and has been raving about the wonderful difference it has made. He says that everyone over 70 should have the op done regardless of whether they have obvious cataracts because it will enhance their visual acuity. That in turn will make them less likely to have minor accidents. Interesting idea!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tonight's the night I'm playing my first solo recital at my music school! So excited! My pianist and I have put in a lot of work into it and I feel very confident about it now. Can't help feeling so grateful for having this school to perform in, and people to support me. I'm most excited for the 2 world premieres I'm doing, one of them a composition by our very own Mahlerian! I will post videos when I get around to uploading it all on youtube!


----------



## Bettina

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Tonight's the night I'm playing my first solo recital at my music school! So excited! My pianist and I have put in a lot of work into it and I feel very confident about it now. Can't help feeling so grateful for having this school to perform in, and people to support me. I'm most excited for the 2 world premieres I'm doing, one of them a composition by our very own Mahlerian! I will post videos when I get around to uploading it all on youtube!


I hope that you've recovered from your ear infection...please try to stay warm and take care of yourself. Congratulations on your upcoming recital, and good luck with everything! Sounds like you'll do a great job. I look forward to watching your videos on youtube.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Enjoy!!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NAlc3wxTZ_ewvXwZA1bnm-I


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NAlc3wxTZ_ewvXwZA1bnm-I


Well done!


----------



## Guest

I've joined the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Chorus, first concert i will be doing with them is Haydn 'Creation' conducted by Andrew Davis. Should be fun!


----------



## Guest

It's a new English translation of the text apparently.


----------



## Pugg

jms said:


> It's a new English translation of the text apparently.


As long as they used the right context from the work, should be good.


----------



## Art Rock

Just now I tried to start the Senseo coffee machine with the audio system's remote control.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Art Rock said:


> Just now I tried to start the Senseo coffee machine with the audio system's remote control.


Did you get the Coffee Cantata?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Anxiously awaiting my move and tattoo.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Anxiously awaiting my move and tattoo.


Move towards?????


----------



## Guest

Every night my wife and I watch some TV and have a snack. Last night I enjoyed a diabetic chocolate bar. I nearly always get a few crumbs on my shirt, which in all honesty, I pop in my mouth. Shortly after I ate it, one of my cats got in my lap/chest area for a snuggle. After she left, and mind you it was rather dark, I thought I felt a crumb and popped it in my mouth. I don't know what it was, but I assure you it wasn't a piece of my candy bar!  (I really can't describe the taste.) I leaped up and rinsed out my mouth for all I was worth.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Move towards?????


I am moving into my own apartment. However it is centrally located and within a five minute drive from the places I frequent. Makes my life easier.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> I am moving into my own apartment. However it is centrally located and within a five minute drive from the places I frequent. Makes my life easier.


I was thinking you came to Belgium so you can visit Holland also.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> I was thinking you came to Belgium so you can visit Holland also.


Oh I would love to visit Holland someday!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Oh I would love to visit Holland someday!


At that time, a nice meal will be served lady.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I was absolutely glued to my phone, it was horrible. I had to message like 20 people today all day about scheduling rehearsals, lending instruments, substituting, BLECH! Make it stahhhp! No more messages, ok?? When I wasn't playing my flute in a lesson or rehearsal I was glued to my phone messaging these people. Logistics are the worst. x_x Oh, and got trapped in an elevator too, had to pry the door open to get out! :lol:

On the bright side, job interview this Monday for a summer job! Not a musical job, but something good, local, flexible, part-time.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> I was thinking you came to Belgium so you can visit Holland also.





SarahNorthman said:


> Oh I would love to visit Holland someday!


And Germany is not all that far away either. Just sayin'.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> At that time, a nice meal will be served lady.





SiegendesLicht said:


> And Germany is not all that far away either. Just sayin'.


Looks like I may have one hell of a trip to plan. Better bring my stretchy pants.


----------



## ldiat

well it is now official. i am now a california'n as i got my Ca. drivers license!!! I can now go get my fishing license!


----------



## Blancrocher

ldiat said:


> well it is now official. i am now a california'n as i got my Ca. drivers license!!! I can now go get my fishing license!


Congratulations on getting your license. Just a friendly reminder, thought, that this site's Terms of Service prohibit forum members from Southern California from discussing the weather at any time of the year.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Are you still on target for your cataract op? A friend of mine had one eye done recently and has been raving about the wonderful difference it has made. He says that everyone over 70 should have the op done regardless of whether they have obvious cataracts because it will enhance their visual acuity. That in turn will make them less likely to have minor accidents. Interesting idea!


Just had the surgery this morning. It went quite well and I can see through the perforated eye shield that the range on the left eye is just about right to work with the closer right eye that was done in 2015 to make it so I won't need glasses indoors. The first one restored my night driving vision, but then the left eye worsened and was interfering to the point that I was going to need a eye patch to drive at night. But now my night vision should be much, much better! Thanks, for asking.

I was not aware that it could benefit someone without cataracts, and it does result in fixed focus lenses but definitely excellent visual acuity in the range of focus with a particular depth of field. My right eye is focused only about 9 inches out, but with corrective lenses, gives me great clarity and acuity from maybe 10 feet on out. Actually I don't notice any problem with things as close as 5 feet though the detail is not as good (less acuity that close in with the distance lens). The left eye that was just done seems to have very good focus from about 5 to 15 feet, but will go well beyond that for larger features.


----------



## Becca

Blancrocher said:


> Congratulations on getting your license. Just a friendly reminder, thought, that this site's Terms of Service prohibit forum members from Southern California from discussing the weather at any time of the year.


Even when it snows in San Diego?? (yes it did, once, 40 years ago)


----------



## ldiat

Blancrocher said:


> Congratulations on getting your license. Just a friendly reminder, thought, that this site's Terms of Service prohibit forum members from Southern California from discussing the weather at any time of the year.


Oh did not know that i could not talk about the 80 degree weather and sunshine as i am tossing the ball to our dog in the green grass of a field with my shoes off walking in my bare feet with a gentle breeze at my back.... sorry will not post


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ 26 Celsius in March?  That's quite a furnace you live in. We have + 12, with gentle breeze, grass and blooming cherry trees.


----------



## Pugg

*^*
We are reaching 24 Celsius today, unheard of in March.


----------



## Becca

ldiat said:


> Oh did not know that i could not talk about the 80 degree weather and sunshine as i am tossing the ball to our dog in the green grass of a field with my shoes off walking in my bare feet with a gentle breeze at my back.... sorry will not post


"green grass" ... clearly can't be southern California!


----------



## Becca

I particularly remember March 1989 when we had relatives visiting from England when the temps got up to almost 100F (38C)


----------



## Blancrocher

We've started getting groceries home delivered. The quality is a bit better than we'd been getting, and though it's a bit more expensive per item, I've found that we've been spending less as a result of reduced impulse buying.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> We've started getting groceries home delivered. The quality is a bit better than we'd been getting, and though it's a bit more expensive per item, I've found that we've been spending less as a result of reduced impulse buying.


Curious....is a gratuity added to the bill?


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Curious....is a gratuity added to the bill?


Depends on the vendor, but the cost of delivery is usually built into the cost-some places provide free delivery for orders above a certain amount.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Blancrocher said:


> We've started getting groceries home delivered. The quality is a bit better than we'd been getting, and though it's a bit more expensive per item, I've found that we've been spending less as a result of reduced impulse buying.


And saving some time.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Depends on the vendor, but the cost of delivery is usually built into the cost-some places provide free delivery for orders above a certain amount.


I'm just wondering, because that home delivery thing sounds good...but in place of a gratuity, I have some CDs: Bruckner Symphonies, Liszt solo piano, Schubert Symphonies and String Quartets plus worthless Renée Fleming's, I could give away. I wonder if that would be okay? Should I call and ask?

But it may not work...there's the killer pit bull....

Oh well...I would gladly pay them Tuesday for a home delivery today.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"There goes the neighborhood." *


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"There goes the neighborhood." *


Amazon doesn't deliver food, from what I read. One must pick it up at one of their warehouses.

Maybe that's a different service.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Amazon doesn't deliver food, from what I read. One must pick it up at one of their warehouses.
> 
> Maybe that's a different service.


*"Another option for you, geezer." *


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"Another option for you, geezer." *


How does he comb his hair like that? I've seen other guys with hair like that and I just can't get mine to do that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> How does he comb his hair like that? I've seen other guys with hair like that and I just can't get mine to do that.


You gotta have enough hair to begin with if you expect to do that! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> You gotta have enough hair to begin with if you expect to do that! :lol:


I do! Check out my profile pic!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I do! Check out my profile pic!


*"Right side looks good. Left side has been chewed on." *


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"Right side looks good. Left side has been chewed on." *


Be nice! The Emperor Concerto was named in his honor!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hpowders said:


> Be nice! The Emperor Concerto was named in his honor!


Actually my hair is like this too, it's because hair grows in a swirl on the head, so the hair is angled to one side.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Starting to look for a job on Monday. Job hunting is always fun, double fun if you are a new immigrant


----------



## kv466

I miss you all. Hope you're doing great!!


----------



## Pugg

kv466 said:


> I miss you all. Hope you're doing great!!


Welcome back I say.:cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Preparing my bag for figure skating. Need to prepare for competition later this year too. I'm excited its in Vegas! Caravaning with the rest of the team should be half the fun too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Has anyone else used Airbnb

Working in melbourne (and still having house in Adelaide 8 hours away), has given (forced) me to use it. So far has been good and have used three different places so far ranging from 70 to 47 bucks a night. last place was interesting as was near the bay in Melb (port Melbourne) but in an area that has not hit the Million dollar property price tag yet. I call the the Peter Pan home of lost boys- 4 bed small two storey place with 3 young men mid to early twentys living there but only one had regular job (structural engineer- need to tell him to get a life and become a real engineer and stop playing with numbers- but thats another story) - the another two worked from home (one was a former stockbroker) gambling on line for a living. Hence my name for them as the Peter Pan home of the lost boys.....................


----------



## Becca

I have had to put up with 5 straight days of overhead banging, thumping, crashing and other unpleasant noises and smells as this Not-Near-The-Ocean Villa gets re-roofed. The landlord (a faceless corporation) is so cheap that they only have one person working on the job thereby spreading out the noise - and that after spending 16 months trying to persuade them that their patching jobs were not doing any good. Now, given that it is April and this is San Diego, we will have to wait for about 6 months before the next substantial rain in order to see how poor a job was done.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Becca said:


> I have had to put up with 5 straight days of overhead banging, thumping, crashing and other unpleasant noises and smells as this Not-Near-The-Ocean Villa gets re-roofed. The landlord (a faceless corporation) is so cheap that they only have one person working on the job thereby spreading out the noise - and that after spending 16 months trying to persuade them that their patching jobs were not doing any good. Now, given that it is April and this is San Diego, we will have to wait for about 6 months before the next substantial rain in order to see how poor a job was done.


Well, put an umbrella over your CD collection just in case.


----------



## Guest

One of my credit cards got electronically stolen and $3200 charged to it this evening! I don't think I'll be held liable for it.


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my credit cards got electronically stolen and $3200 charged to it this evening! I don't think I'll be held liable for it.


Hope not. Sorry to hear of this. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my credit cards got electronically stolen and $3200 charged to it this evening! I don't think I'll be held liable for it.


Gosh not good, did they buy any classical recordings with it...............if so it wasn't me honestly-hope it all works out


----------



## Jos

Just returned from long walk with dog. T-shirt wheather; it is spring allright !
Enjoying cup of tea, resisted temptation for an early beer.
Teenagers and spouse will be gone for the afternoon, so will play some Takemitsu and/or Varese soon. You know in what TC camp my loved ones would be


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gosh not good, did they buy any classical recordings with it...............if so it wasn't me honestly-hope it all works out


Haha, I don't think so. They tried to charge another $1000 this morning! It's odd they are charging even amounts, almost like a cash advance or something.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> Haha, I don't think so. They tried to charge another $1000 this morning! It's odd they are charging even amounts, almost like a cash advance or something.


Maybe cash out from ATM or cashier at a shop


----------



## Ingélou

Today I was going a walk before Mass & I saw a strange bird land in a garden, maybe a hawk (I thought), though I couldn't see, quite. So I moved nearer to look over the hedge and - it was no hawk.
Instead, to my surprise, I saw three peacocks in the suburban garden, a resplendent blue male, a white peacock, and what seemed to be a young male, just colouring up.

Magical!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just come home from a live performance of one of my most beloved musical works ever. Detailed report follows tomorrow, for now I am in a too much emotional turmoil to write something coherent.


----------



## Blancrocher

My laptop has lasted more years than I could have hoped, but now it's slowing down and I keep seeing that *******ed spinning beach ball of death.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blancrocher said:


> My laptop has lasted more years than I could have hoped, but now it's slowing down and I keep seeing that *******ed spinning beach ball of death.


Mine has Compaq as a brand, don't wont to even think how old it is but still works


----------



## SixFootScowl

Blancrocher said:


> My laptop has lasted more years than I could have hoped, but now it's slowing down and I keep seeing that *******ed spinning beach ball of death.


I suspect your problem is Microsoft bloat. If you wipe the drive and reload MS it should have near it's original speed, but better yet, wipe the drive and load it with Linux Mint Mate because that program is low memory requirements and does not bloat your system. You should run faster than when it was new if you run Linux.


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Mine has Compaq as a brand, don't wont to even think how old it is but still works


Me too bought it really cheap I think five years ago still works fine.


----------



## Becca

Florestan said:


> I suspect your problem is Microsoft bloat. If you wipe the drive and reload MS it should have near it's original speed, but better yet, wipe the drive and load it with Linux Mint Mate because that program is low memory requirements and does not bloat your system. You should run faster than when it was new if you run Linux.


Fedora/xfce4 Rules


----------



## SixFootScowl

Becca said:


> Fedora/xfce4 Rules


That would be fine too, but I only recommended what I knew to be noob friendly.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> Me too bought it really cheap I think five years ago still works fine.


Yep, same brought it cheap and about 5 years ago- it what I'm using right now to type this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a good omen this morning. I woke up to Glazunov from my radio alarm (which is set to the local classical station). That hasn't happened in _many _months for me. Then there was a feature about Raymonda on the Moscow classical station some hours later that I listened in to. Few hours later I had a successful interview for a part-time university job that I will begin in a few weeks. 

How strange that this was a happy day for me, but an extremely sad day for Russia... I grieve for St. Petersburg...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Taking a trip to Berlin tomorrow: a bit of bureaucracy in the morning and a meeting with another Wagner/opera admirer I got to know online but never seen face-to-face, in the afternoon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I did 2 cool things yesterday. I was a part of an outreach project where we presented excerpts of Appalachian Spring to an elementary school audience. We had 2 dancers who helped bring it to life as well, and the kids really enjoyed it! Then later at night I played in a DMA composer's recital performing in a chamber group which accompanied a soprano in a song cycle. It was a rather profound cycle, because the texts were written by the composer's brother who has a mental disability, and while being often incomprehensible and even gibberish, there was always a bit of light in it, meaning. As a bonus, I got paid for both gigs!

It as nice to do the Appalachian Spring gig with my special friend who conducted our ensemble! However, I will not call him "special" anymore after this time. He told me a few weeks ago he has a girlfriend who I've seen now (someone I've never seen before until this past weekend), and we talked a little more about it yesterday. I wish he told me earlier! I feel ashamed for flirting with him now, but it didn't seem he minded. He never mentioned her once to me all these months, a ghost girlfriend. I don't think I know the whole story... he understands he owes me some time together though because it was his idea all along, so that'll happen soon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Job in melb going ok, now arranging to sell house in adelaide 
(working on causing ultimate grid lock city wide thru advanced road construction techniques)


----------



## Blancrocher

^^^nice to hear, Eddie--hope the transition continues to be easy.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Taking a trip to Berlin tomorrow: a bit of bureaucracy in the morning and a *meeting with another **Wagner/opera admirer I got to know online but never seen face-to-face*, in the afternoon.


Cyberworld meets real world. Good luck!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Cyberworld meets real world. Good luck!


Thanks. It was a fine day, and the person in question intimated she might have some extra Bayreuth tickets for sale some time later. They are expensive, I have no idea what I will be doing in summer when the festival begins, and I don't like the stagings anyway, but nevertheless....


----------



## Becca

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thanks. It was a fine day, and the person in question intimated she might have some extra Bayreuth tickets for sale some time later. They are expensive, I have no idea what I will be doing in summer when the festival begins, and I don't like the stagings anyway, but nevertheless....


There is nothing so inspiring as sitting on hard wooden seats in an un-air-conditioned building in summer and watching an absurd regie staging


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thanks. It was a fine day, and the person in question intimated she might have some extra Bayreuth tickets for sale some time later. They are expensive, I have no idea what I will be doing in summer when the festival begins, and I don't like the stagings anyway, but nevertheless....


Uncharted territory. Let us know if cyberworld to real world works out to be a successful transition.


----------



## Guest

WTF??? Another credit card got hacked and over $10,000 charged this time. I'm normally a peace-loving person, but I'd love a few minutes alone with these crooks...and a blowtorch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> WTF??? Another credit card got hacked and over $10,000 charged this time. I'm normally a peace-loving person, but I'd love a few minutes alone with these crooks...and a blowtorch.


you go getem......................


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> WTF??? Another credit card got hacked and over $10,000 charged this time. I'm normally a peace-loving person, but I'd love a few minutes alone with these crooks...and a blowtorch.


Did you put your details on a shabby website or is it stolen?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you put your details on a shabby website or is it stolen?


It was stolen. I do my best to stay away from shabby websites! It can also happen in restaurants--a waiter can take the card away to charge your meal, then they can write down the card number, expiration date, and the security code.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> It was stolen. I do my best to stay away from shabby websites! It can also happen in restaurants--a waiter can take the card away to charge your meal, then they can write down the card number, expiration date, and the security code.


I had my bank debit card's details stolen a few years ago (possibly from an insecure website). Luckily the malefactor only got away with one withdrawal of $333 from an ATM somewhere in Los Angeles before my bank put a stop on the card.

As a result I opened a second current account in which I only keep a small amount of money and use that debit card whenever I am not sure about a place or website.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Job in melb going ok, now arranging to sell house in adelaide
> (working on causing ultimate grid lock city wide thru advanced road construction techniques)


You're in Melbourne???? We should catch up omg we should


----------



## Guest

Also finally put this up online today 

__
https://soundcloud.com/jessop-maticevski-shumack%2Fevolve


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good work, now you can give up your daytime picking job


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> You're in Melbourne???? We should catch up omg we should


Yea can do, I'm working out of Port Melbourne but often in StKilda Rd at KBR offices and other such places.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> It was stolen. I do my best to stay away from shabby websites! It can also happen in restaurants--a waiter can take the card away to charge your meal, then they can write down the card number, expiration date, and the security code.


I have put a daily limit on it, changeable with few handling on the website or by phone with special codes.


----------



## Ingélou

An older woman friend that we drive home from church collapsed today during the Palm Sunday Mass. I was sitting a few rows up and couldn't see what was happening, but for the remainder of the service, which continued after an ambulance had been called, I did wonder if she'd died, as a dance friend of ours (of the same age) did recently, and very suddenly. 

Fortunately my friend at church regained consciousness & has been taken to hospital for checks. But it's really made me think - I must appreciate friends while I have them, and always try to be nice to people in case my own call comes unexpectedly...


----------



## Judith

Just come back from a Day Trip to Pateley Bridge in the Yorkshire Dales! Lovely little village with the River Nidd flowing and a park that goes through it!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I got a Tank and it's my birthday! HURRA


----------



## TxllxT

Just learned that 'Palm Sunday' in Russian is being referred to as 'Catkin Sunday'...


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Just learned that 'Palm Sunday' in Russian is being referred to as 'Catkin Sunday'...


In England in days gone by twigs of catkins were used instead of palms, which wouldn't have been readily available.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yea can do, I'm working out of Port Melbourne but often in StKilda Rd at KBR offices and other such places.


That's pretty cool! Are you gonna be around for the Metropolis New Music Festival?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> That's pretty cool! Are you gonna be around for the Metropolis New Music Festival?


Yeah, in Melb fulltime now except heading back to Radadelaide for easter to arrange real estate to sell house- can't believe real estate agents in Melb don't work Sundays just shows me Victoria hasn't changed much in the 20 years I've been away..

Metropolis in early May hey, do you recommend any gigs, looked it up and see its $178 for all 6 shows....


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, in Melb fulltime now except heading back to Radadelaide for easter to arrange real estate to sell house- can't believe real estate agents in Melb don't work Sundays just shows me Victoria hasn't changed much in the 20 years I've been away..
> 
> Metropolis in early May hey, do you recommend any gigs, looked it up and see its $178 for all 6 shows....


Btw I ALWAYS go to Plexus concerts so no matter what you'll see me there. There's one in early may as well, I think for the Metropolis Festival. And BTW it'd be cool if you could come to a concert that the undergrad composition students at Melbourne Conservatorium are putting on......gonna perform a couple of pieces by me on the 16th of May.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> Btw I ALWAYS go to Plexus concerts so no matter what you'll see me there. There's one in early may as well, I think for the Metropolis Festival. And BTW it'd be cool if you could come to a concert that the undergrad composition students at Melbourne Conservatorium are putting on......gonna perform a couple of pieces by me on the 16th of May.


Cool, see what I can do - will try to get there on the 16th


----------



## Gordontrek

Welp, , the governor of my state is resigning. Sometimes I don't know whether to laugh or cry about how crappy my state's governors always turn out to be. If they're not racist pieces of trash, then they're swindlers, bribers, and adulterers. Gosh dang it, I love living here, but these leaders we have are a straight up embarrassment.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> An older woman friend that we drive home from church collapsed today during the Palm Sunday Mass. I was sitting a few rows up and couldn't see what was happening, but for the remainder of the service, which continued after an ambulance had been called, I did wonder if she'd died, as a dance friend of ours (of the same age) did recently, and very suddenly.
> 
> Fortunately my friend at church regained consciousness & has been taken to hospital for checks. But it's really made me think - I must appreciate friends while I have them, and always try to be nice to people in case my own call comes unexpectedly...


Dropping dead in one's tracks is usually more unsettling for survivors, though I have on occasion heard, "I wish that was me."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just applied to rent house in Sunbury (outer area of Melb and 1970's home of the Oz Woodstock), as getting sick of airbnbing it for 6 months until house in Adelaide sells


----------



## Ingélou

*airbnbing*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=airbnb-ing






 I just learned a new 'cool' word today! Thanks, Eddie. :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

Currently, I'm in Ithaca, NY, visiting friends and attending some events at Cornell University. I'm having a great time - the only downside is that I don't have much time to post on TC right now! I'm suffering from TC withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Currently, I'm in Ithaca, NY, visiting friends and attending some events at Cornell University. I'm having a great time - the only downside is that I don't have much time to post on TC right now! I'm suffering from TC withdrawal symptoms!


Welcome to the grandest, most heroic of time zones, the Eastern Daylight Time Zone; "the Beethoven of Time Zones!"

Enjoy its majesty, even if it's for a very brief time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Welcome to the grandest, most heroic of time zones, the Eastern Daylight Time Zone; "the Beethoven of Time Zones!"
> 
> Enjoy its majesty, even if it's for a very brief time.


You do know that in OZ we also have a Eastern Standard Daylight Time Zone- and is also way out in front in terms of time superiority- I'm guessing Ifew Countries have them.....................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You do know that in OZ we also have a Eastern Standard Daylight Time Zone- and is also way out in front in terms of time superiority- I'm guessing Ifew Countries have them.....................


But isn't that 12 hours ahead of US EDT, the Aristocrat of Time Zones?

Also, a time zone cannot be "standard" and "daylight" at the same time. It's one or the other.

Take it from me. At work, I had a reputation of being an astute clock watcher.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> But isn't that 12 hours ahead of US EDT, the Aristocrat of Time Zones?
> 
> Also, a time zone cannot be "standard" and "daylight" at the same time. It's one or the other.
> 
> Take it from me. At work, I had a reputation of being an astute clock watcher.


https://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/aest


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> https://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/aest


It's 11 PM there but 9 AM where I am.

Same name time zone, but different times.


----------



## Guest

Giving a presentation at uni today about 'Sud' by Jean-Claude Risset. A fantastic piece. Can't wait to talk about it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cool sounds interesting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sitting at home with my mac. I will (desperately) try to learn how to use my recently aquired Vienna Symphonic Library. I probably mentioned it somewhere here before. So the plan is to make realistic sounding music with MIDI. I write the score in Sibelius and export a MIDI file that I import to Cubase and use VSL as a plug-in, and with the magic of keyswitches and samples of most articulations and dynamics, will have a string quartet playback when I play my guitar live. I'm also dreaming of an orchestra! Man is it timeconsuming. I started the hard way: Edison Denisov's guitarconcerto, that is pretty advanced, with a pretty big orchestra. If anyone is interested in what VSL sounds like try this:http://https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Music


----------



## Guest

I feel as if I'm under attack! First, I had two credit cards hacked in a week, then last night someone in Georgia tried to get into my FB account. It's probably just a coincidence; still, it's annoying. Also, my Google Chrome browser completely died last night--all of the pages I had open just turned dark grey and each tab had a "frowny" face instead of the name of the site. I've never seen that before. I had to uninstall it, but I probably won't bother to re-install it. Now that I think about it, Chrome crashed about the same time that person in GA tried to get into my FB account! I have two security programs running, and neither alerted me nor detected any viruses when I ran their scan programs. Maybe it's a sign that I need to stay off the internet and practice guitar and piano more!


----------



## Blancrocher

Whacked a pretty fast-moving spider that was skittering across the counter and it crumpled into a ball. Went to pick it up and it turned out it had faked its own death. 

It's been disposed of now, but I feel I ought to have spared it.


----------



## Selby

Kontrapunctus said:


> I feel as if I'm under attack! First, I had two credit cards hacked in a week, then last night someone in Georgia tried to get into my FB account. It's probably just a coincidence; still, it's annoying. Also, my Google Chrome browser completely died last night--all of the pages I had open just turned dark grey and each tab had a "frowny" face instead of the name of the site. I've never seen that before. I had to uninstall it, but I probably won't bother to re-install it. Now that I think about it, Chrome crashed about the same time that person in GA tried to get into my FB account! I have two security programs running, and neither alerted me nor detected any viruses when I ran their scan programs. Maybe it's a sign that I need to stay off the internet and practice guitar and piano more!


I am not a tech expert, however, I have been told that running multiple security programs can prevent either from functioning properly. Just a thought - keep your ID safe!! It's important! You need that money to keep buying sweet piano music and letting the rest of us know if the release is worth buying


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> I am not a tech expert, however, I have been told that running multiple security programs can prevent either from functioning properly. Just a thought - keep your ID safe!! It's important! You need that money to keep buying sweet piano music and letting the rest of us know if the release is worth buying


Well, I guess they aren't technically both security/anti-virus programs. One is Norton, the other is Malwarebytes.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, I guess they aren't technically both security/anti-virus programs. One is Norton, the other is Malwarebytes.


I have one for free from my provider and it works like a Rolex, when banking for example all other things are shuts down, not even the e-mail is working then
By logging out, you I can click on done, and all is usable again.


----------



## violadude

I haven't been posting much at all lately. I've been busy with my new job at McDonalds. I've had it since the beginning of March. It's my first job so whenever I have time off I pretty much don't want to do anything else, especially since I usually take orders at the front counter and I'm an introvert naturally, so dealing with the public all day is super exhausting for me. But overall the job is fine, I like learning new stuff and my co-workers are really awesome. As far as music goes, I've been listening a lot to Allan Pettersson. Maybe I'll post about it later.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I have one for free from my provider and it works like a Rolex, when banking for example all other things are shuts down, not even the e-mail is working then
> By logging out, you I can click on done, and all is usable again.


I don't think my provider offers such a service. It sounds a little similar to Kaspersky's "Secure Connection" program, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nice to hear from you, violadude--and I'm always up for good Pettersson recommendations.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Paintin and cleanin the house in Adelaide, goes on the market next weekend..................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Paintin and cleanin the house in Adelaide, goes on the market next weekend..................


That is as in a new house?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> That is as in a new house?


No old house, still looking in Melbourne for new house still livin AirBnb in Melb at present


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the search, EddieRUKiddingVarese


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> I haven't been posting much at all lately. I've been busy with my new job at McDonalds. I've had it since the beginning of March. It's my first job so whenever I have time off I pretty much don't want to do anything else, especially since I usually take orders at the front counter and I'm an introvert naturally, so dealing with the public all day is super exhausting for me. But overall the job is fine, I like learning new stuff and my co-workers are really awesome. As far as music goes, I've been listening a lot to Allan Pettersson. Maybe I'll post about it later.


Good luck, VD. Just remember the customer's always wrong, and you'll do fine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> Good luck with the search, EddieRUKiddingVarese


got some morepropertys to look at in Sunbury tomorrow- here hoping


----------



## Marinera

Been at the dentist a few hours ago, and just noticed that finally I could feel my jaw again. It's dinner time for me now then.


----------



## laurie

violadude said:


> I haven't been posting much at all lately. I've been busy with my new job at McDonalds. I've had it since the beginning of March. It's my first job so whenever I have time off I pretty much don't want to do anything else, especially since I usually take orders at the front counter and I'm an introvert naturally, so dealing with the public all day is super exhausting for me. But overall the job is fine, I like learning new stuff and my co-workers are really awesome. As far as music goes, I've been listening a lot to Allan Pettersson. Maybe I'll post about it later.


 Your post reminds me of my middle daughter . She's worked in food service (front counter, hostess, waitress) for a few years, while going to school part-time; she's also very introverted - interacting with strangers all day is _not_ a natural or easy thing for her to do. 
She really struggled with it at first, but now feels that it's been a very positive experience, helping her come out of her shell, (a little!) & bolstering her confidence in dealing with people in general. 
Also, at first, I often had to remind her _*not*_ to take the occasional, but inevitable, rude (& worse ) customers personally - to always remember that their sorry behavior is a poor reflection on_ them_, not anything that _she_ did. 
So hang in there, & good luck!


----------



## Blancrocher

laurie said:


> Also, at first, I often had to remind her _*not*_ to take the inevitable rude (& worse ) customers personally - to always remember that their sorry behavior is a poor reflection on_ them_, not anything that _she_ did.


There's no need to take them seriously at all--you can tell they have bad taste as soon as they walk in the door.


----------



## violadude

laurie said:


> Your post reminds me of my middle daughter . She's worked in food service (front counter, hostess, waitress) for a few years, while going to school part-time; she's also very introverted - interacting with strangers all day is _not_ a natural or easy thing for her to do.
> She really struggled with it at first, but now feels that it's been a very positive experience, helping her come out of her shell, (a little!) & bolstering her confidence in dealing with people in general.
> Also, at first, I often had to remind her _*not*_ to take the occasional, but inevitable, rude (& worse ) customers personally - to always remember that their sorry behavior is a poor reflection on_ them_, not anything that _she_ did.
> So hang in there, & good luck!


Oh no, I don't take the rude customers so seriously. I actually think it's extremely goofy how seriously some people take their McDonalds cheeseburgers :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> got some morepropertys to look at in Sunbury tomorrow- here hoping


Was no good - one of the houses looked like Fred Flintstone had owned it .............. still looking


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Dropping dead in one's tracks is usually more unsettling for survivors, though I have on occasion heard, "I wish that was me."


Heard about a guy who dropped dead at his retirement ceremony, falling into the cake. It was rather traumatic to all the people gathered to celebrate.

As for the "I wish that were me." I can say the same, but just "not yet." It seems better to drop dead than to have it dragged out over a longer period of time. Although it might be nice to drop dead somewhat more privately.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Florestan said:


> Heard about a guy who dropped dead at his retirement ceremony, *falling into the cake. It was rather traumatic to all the people gathered to celebrate.
> *
> As for the "I wish that were me." I can say the same, but just "not yet." It seems better to drop dead than to have it dragged out over a longer period of time. Although it might be nice to drop dead somewhat more privately.


Presumably no cake for them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr Johnson said:


> Presumably no cake for them.


Besides the cake being smashed, they all lost their appetites.


----------



## Ingélou

Florestan said:


> Heard about a guy who dropped dead at his retirement ceremony, falling into the cake. It was rather traumatic to all the people gathered to celebrate.
> 
> As for the "I wish that were me." I can say the same, but *just "not yet."* It seems better to drop dead than to have it dragged out over a longer period of time. Although it might be nice to drop dead somewhat more privately.


When my dancing friend died so suddenly, a lot of people said that it was okay for her, just not for her family & friends. But these days 82 doesn't seem 'all that' old, even though it used to - particularly when the lady in question seemed very fit, both physically & mentally, and left behind a husband in his nineties that everyone expected to go first, no doubt including him. He is bereft.

As for myself - I don't want to die suddenly. I'd like a little warning to prepare myself to melt into eternity. And I agree - I don't want to melt into it just yet!!!


----------



## cwarchc

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was no good - one of the houses looked like Fred Flintstone had owned it .............. still looking


My eldest is on the other side of the airport in Reservoir


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> When my dancing friend died so suddenly, a lot of people said that it was okay for her, just not for her family & friends. But these days 82 doesn't seem 'all that' old, even though it used to - particularly when the lady in question seemed very fit, both physically & mentally, and left behind a husband in his nineties that everyone expected to go first, no doubt including him. He is bereft.
> 
> As for myself - I don't want to die suddenly. I'd like a little warning to prepare myself to melt into eternity. And I agree - I don't want to melt into it just yet!!!


"No 'dead in her tracks' for I. Done!" :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

Vaneyes said:


> "No 'dead in her tracks' for I. Done!" :devil:


 Oh, Vaneyes....!


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> Oh no, I don't take the rude customers so seriously. I actually think it's extremely goofy how seriously some people take their McDonalds cheeseburgers :lol:


*"Hold the pickle, damn it!"

*


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was no good - one of the houses looked like Fred Flintstone had owned it .............. still looking


Thought you would've gone for that one, Eddie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Besides the cake being smashed, they all lost their appetites.


Well, there's always the reception. A second chance.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was no good - one of the houses looked like Fred Flintstone had owned it .............. still looking


Note think pic was taken 10years ago or has been photoshopped as kitchen (although dated in pic) is much much worse in the flesh..............


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Note think pic was taken 10years ago or has been photoshopped as kitchen (although dated in pic) is much much worse in the flesh..............


A knotty affair indeed.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I would die in the rain for my corpse be washed over virgin lands.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> A knotty affair indeed.


I should have been able to tell from the external pic its was not going to be good


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> When my dancing friend died so suddenly, a lot of people said that it was okay for her, just not for her family & friends. But these days 82 doesn't seem 'all that' old, even though it used to - particularly when the lady in question seemed very fit, both physically & mentally, and left behind a husband in his nineties that everyone expected to go first, no doubt including him. He is bereft.
> 
> As for myself - I don't want to die suddenly. *I'd like a little warning to prepare myself to melt into eternity.* And I agree - I don't want to melt into it just yet!!!


Good point. Enough time for a last prayer at least. Goodbyes are always nice, but so difficult. Worst though is you don't want to leave anybody hanging, which is why one should never leave somebody feeling you're angry with them or they may feel guilt for the rest of their life if you drop dead before they can be reconciled.


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> *"Hold the pickle, damn it!"
> 
> *


There was this one lady that actually called corporate to complain that we forgot to add no onions to her burger. Like, jeeze, seriously get over yourself.


----------



## Blancrocher




----------



## Belowpar

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was no good - one of the houses looked like Fred Flintstone had owned it .............. still looking


The secret to geting a good buy is to consider what the house looks like, 5 years after you've bought it. 
It may or may not, look different. It's a skill not many people have, need to work at it..


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


>


Beauty, Blanc. Hold the damn sauce, too!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Greater love hath no man than that he spendeth a sunny afternoon sourcing and fitting a roller blind in his son's bathroom. Which hath particularly tall and inconvenient windows. Verily.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I performed this school concert this evening (2nd flute on Borodin):









It was pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

@blancrocher ^^

I wonder if he's being a bit optimistic about the presence of vitamins.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Was at my local library bookstore. They have a lot of vinyl for 50 cents a disk. I saw a nice double disk set of Karajan Beethoven's Ninth with janowitz and for filler to complete the two disks they included the 8th symphony. Nice clamshell box. $1.

they also had Beverly Sills highlights from Manon, a single LP set. Some other nice sets and single disks, but can't remember the others. Alas, if only these were CDs because their CDs are 50 cents each. 

I recently had two CD sets I got there (both double disk) that I sold to Dearborn music and got $8 for.


----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


> Good luck, VD. Just remember the customer's always wrong, and you'll do fine.


My local McDonald's sold me a hamburger that somehow managed to omit the hamburger patty. In fairness, they were decent about rectifying the error although they thought it was funnier than I did.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I managed to flip the bowl of cut up watermelon upside down on the kitchen floor. Fortunately better than half stayed on the lid, but quite a lot was spread around the floor. It was about a quarter of a whole watermelon, so I kept the part from the lid for my self, cleaned the bowl, and cut up another half watermelon to refill the bowl.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Not exactly happening in my life, rather just a little observation. Someone in the management of our Elbphilharmonie seems to have weird ideas of how to put together a varied and exciting program. Combining Ockeghem, Wagner, Messiaen and Arvo Pärt in a single concert - really? That is not variety anymore, that is total mish-mash.


----------



## Chronochromie

SiegendesLicht said:


> Not exactly happening in my life, rather just a little observation. Someone in the management of our Elbphilharmonie seems to have weird ideas of how to put together a varied and exciting program. Combining Ockeghem, Wagner, Messiaen and Arvo Pärt in a single concert - really? That is not variety anymore, that is total mish-mash.


Sounds like an average afternoon of listening to me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Chronochromie said:


> Sounds like an average afternoon of listening to me.


I must be the one who is inexperienced then, because to me such a combination of totally different eras, traditions and styles is strange.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> I must be the one who is inexperienced then, because to me such a combination of totally different eras, traditions and styles is strange.


You are not alone, if that is a comfort thought. :cheers:


----------



## Sloe

Blancrocher said:


>


Sometimes I would like to do that when they only serve breakfast and I want hamburgers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

House is on the market- gunna miss my pool


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> House is on the market- gunna miss my pool


Someone will :


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Someone will :


I hope so, the pool (and house) is now 680km away from where I'm working bit of a long commute!


----------



## clavichorder

Has anyone here ever gone through a long phase where they didn't enjoy music much? Its been the case with me for 7 months. I have occasional breaks in the cloud layer of musical and emotional apathy, but its just not like it used to be. One potentially influencing factor is that I'm on psychiatric meds, a mood stabilizer and an antipsychotic. But I also don't currently work or have a very busy schedule, so maybe I'm just deep in a slump. Its slowed down my piano learning as well, and curtailed most of my musical ambition. Maybe when I finally find a job, even part time employment, things will start to look up in this manner. Or maybe I just need to keep waiting while my medications are being changed. Or both.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Has anyone here ever gone through a long phase where they didn't enjoy music much? Its been the case with me for 7 months. I have occasional breaks in the cloud layer of musical and emotional apathy, but its just not like it used to be. One potentially influencing factor is that I'm on psychiatric meds, a mood stabilizer and an antipsychotic. But I also don't currently work or have a very busy schedule, so maybe I'm just deep in a slump. Its slowed down my piano learning as well, and curtailed most of my musical ambition. Maybe when I finally find a job, even part time employment, things will start to look up in this manner. Or maybe I just need to keep waiting while my medications are being changed. Or both.


Try to get better first, the music will wait for you....and best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## Art Rock

clavichorder said:


> Has anyone here ever gone through a long phase where they didn't enjoy music much? Its been the case with me for 7 months. I have occasional breaks in the cloud layer of musical and emotional apathy, but its just not like it used to be. One potentially influencing factor is that I'm on psychiatric meds, a mood stabilizer and an antipsychotic. But I also don't currently work or have a very busy schedule, so maybe I'm just deep in a slump. Its slowed down my piano learning as well, and curtailed most of my musical ambition. Maybe when I finally find a job, even part time employment, things will start to look up in this manner. Or maybe I just need to keep waiting while my medications are being changed. Or both.


I've gone through such a period about 7 years ago. For over half a year I could not be bothered listening to music at all. Mind you, music has been an important part of my life since the early seventies. I have no clue what caused it, but fortunately my love for music came back.


----------



## Guest

I successfully made a flight from CA to AZ yesterday. Some of you may recall that I have a terrible fear of flying, and ever since last October when my wife and I were about to board a plane to Chicago and I simply couldn't, I vowed I would work on it...and I did! My neighbor is an airline pilot (I probably shouldn't state its name ), I read a helpful book written by a pilot, and I've worked on my mindset--staying in the "present" rather than worrying about what might might happen in the future. It all came together and worked pretty well.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've just had a tremendous struggle putting the covers on the seats of two armchairs. 

Much longer and I think the covers might have won by a submission.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I must be the one who is inexperienced then, because to me such a combination of totally different eras, traditions and styles is strange.


It might be worthwhile to consider why they made these choices. Wagner was influenced by renaissance polyphony in his attempt to compose seemingly endless melodies as he considered them. Part draws from early music in a very different way and Messiaen's music certainly has a spiritual element to it which would be very appropriate depending on the specific repertoire chosen from these three composers. It's almost always the case that such stark contrasts only seem contrasting on a superficial level when they may actually be very well considered.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today is my last obligation to my first Master's grad school year. I have final exam in a course on Renaissance Music.  I've studied quite a bit so I think I'll be ok. I just want an A- is all in the course, that's good enough for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Someone has already done a viewing and made an offer on the House- first full day on sale, yesterday was public hol- maybe i should be asking for some Varese LP's as well as cash for the place or I'll keep the pool


----------



## ldiat

WELL We will be in LAS VEGAS this weekend! you will be able to spot me as i will have a Dewers on the rocks in one hand and beautiful blonde on the other at the craps table.........what did you say wife... oh yea just look for me at the penny slots..


----------



## Pugg

We have a National holiday, our king turns 50 .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

House sold in one day.............. wow maybe should have asked more, now looking at two new houses to buy tomorrow - this is looking like world record time for moving 500 miles!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> We have a National holiday, our king turns 50 .


Young King hes got a bit of catching up to do to the Queen


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> House sold in one day.............. wow maybe should have asked more, now looking at two new houses to buy tomorrow - this is looking like world record time for moving 500 miles!


Congratulations on selling the house.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Congratulations on selling the house.


Gunna miss that pool thou


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gunna miss that pool thou


Get another one! Something like:


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Has anyone here ever gone through a long phase where they didn't enjoy music much? Its been the case with me for 7 months. I have occasional breaks in the cloud layer of musical and emotional apathy, but its just not like it used to be. One potentially influencing factor is that I'm on psychiatric meds, a mood stabilizer and an antipsychotic. But I also don't currently work or have a very busy schedule, so maybe I'm just deep in a slump. Its slowed down my piano learning as well, and curtailed most of my musical ambition. Maybe when I finally find a job, even part time employment, things will start to look up in this manner. Or maybe I just need to keep waiting while my medications are being changed. Or both.


Sorry to hear it. I was so pleased when I noticed that you'd posted again on TC, but sad when I read your post.

I haven't gone through a long phase of not enjoying music, but when I was young & had suffered a nervous breakdown, I went through a six-month phase of being unable to concentrate on reading, which before I had adored.

When my life settled down again, my passion for reading gradually came back.

I hope your love of music will come back too, when your circumstances improve. I used to enjoy reading your posts so much when I first joined TC.

Every best wish.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Young King hes got a bit of catching up to do to the Queen


No, he'll easily catch up with her. An old lady of 91 can't run that fast.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clavichorder said:


> Has anyone here ever gone through a long phase where they didn't enjoy music much? Its been the case with me for 7 months. I have occasional breaks in the cloud layer of musical and emotional apathy, but its just not like it used to be. One potentially influencing factor is that I'm on psychiatric meds, a mood stabilizer and an antipsychotic. But I also don't currently work or have a very busy schedule, so maybe I'm just deep in a slump. Its slowed down my piano learning as well, and curtailed most of my musical ambition. Maybe when I finally find a job, even part time employment, things will start to look up in this manner. Or maybe I just need to keep waiting while my medications are being changed. Or both.


Whatever is happening in your life, it's nice to see you back here, clavichorder.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have had a huge stroke of musical luck today. A truly phantastic, gigantic, epic stroke of luck. More in the "Latest Concerts" thread tomorrow.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> WELL We will be in LAS VEGAS this weekend! you will be able to spot me as i will have a Dewers on the rocks in one hand and beautiful blonde on the other at the craps table.........what did you say wife... oh yea just look for me at the penny slots..


3 card poker baby!!! and craps!! ok no booze or women


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have had a huge stroke of musical luck today. A truly phantastic, gigantic, epic stroke of luck. More in the "Latest Concerts" thread tomorrow.


You do know how to keep us in suspense.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bought a new house(well 15 year old) in Sunbury yesterday was vacant possession so will move in soon- no more AirBnB yea


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 93946
> Bought a new house(well 15 year old) in Sunbury yesterday was vacant possession so will move in soon- no more AirBnB yea


Looks good Eddie, start packing your precious vinyl .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Looks good Eddie, start packing your precious vinyl .


Will do, gotta sort out whether the Hillman can drive the 700km's??


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we met with our mutual friend in a Czech pub over a couple of excellent beers. He told about his visit to Dortmund, Germany, where he worked for the 3rd time as an interlocutor for a Czech firm on an international fair for model trains, model planes, drones etc. He is shocked about how the Germans are growing fatter & fatter. Obesity in Germany is according to his judgement (based on seeing three times in a row all those visitors shuffle along the Czech stand of this model fair) a worse problem than in America, the UK, or other European 'developed' countries. He never saw so many boosters passing by with people who have become disabled to walk because of overweight. The word 'degeneration' came to his mind, to describe his being shocked.

Well, in the media there's a lot of attention for international problems like North Korea or Syria. But this obesity is *the* problem of the masses, that is somehow kept out of the media.


----------



## Art Rock

TxllxT said:


> Obesity is *the* problem of the masses.


...................................................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Power outage. The storms were nuts last night and I enjoyed watching the lightning storms on my balcony. Had a great view of some humongous bolts. But this morning's storms were even worse if it's even possible to imagine. Non-stop lightning for half an hour, torrential downpouring. Green skies (something I'm not sure I've seen before) but not much wind or any tornado watch. But dang, that lightning was insane! And that wasn't even the storm that put the area out, another one came an hour later and I saw the bolt through my closed eyes while I lay in bed.  Not so fun now, is it?

Fleeing to the university this afternoon to wait out the outage and practice flute. Electrical outage can't stop classical music!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Silver flutes must be great conductors :devil:


----------



## Bix

Just come home from singing in Berlioz Grande Messe - very exhausting. Thrilling though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday we met with our mutual friend in a Czech pub over a couple of excellent beers. He told about his visit to Dortmund, Germany, where he worked for the 3rd time as an interlocutor for a Czech firm on an international fair for model trains, model planes, drones etc. He is shocked about how the Germans are growing fatter & fatter. Obesity in Germany is according to his judgement (based on seeing three times in a row all those visitors shuffle along the Czech stand of this model fair) a worse problem than in America, the UK, or other European 'developed' countries. He never saw so many boosters passing by with people who have become disabled to walk because of overweight. The word 'degeneration' came to his mind, to describe his being shocked.
> 
> Well, in the media there's a lot of attention for international problems like North Korea or Syria. But this obesity is *the* problem of the masses, that is somehow kept out of the media.


Personally, I have lost 5 kg so far while living in Germany. Not much, but I also did not have an objective to lose weight - somehow it happened all by itself. It probably has to do with being out and about much more than before.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 93946
> Bought a new house(well 15 year old) in Sunbury yesterday was vacant possession so will move in soon- no more AirBnB yea


Looks like will move in next week, pay deposit this Friday and after I fly to and back from Adelaide on weekend will move in maybe next Tuesday - us Eddies move quick!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Looks like will move in next week, pay deposit this Friday and after I fly to and back from Adelaide on weekend will move in maybe next Tuesday - us Eddies move quick!


Don't you have a lot of work to do in the new home?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Don't you have a lot of work to do in the new home?


A few things but not too bad


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A few things but not too bad


You're having a lot of luck, packing already?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> You're having a lot of luck, packing already?


No Im working in melbourne this week and back in Adelaide on the weekend to pack


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to join our schools little teacher choir. We will be performing at the end-of-school-summer-party. 1st song is a kind of children-TV rap song that I said I could make a drum-track to (good reason to learn how to use my Cubase). In the 2nd song we did, a Norwegian folk-tune arrangement, they made me sing 1st alto!!! I'm a man...I had to sing g# and then help the basses on the ending. I'm not used to singing so much.


----------



## Guest

I'm teaching an after school guitar class beginning today at the high school where I used to teach English. It will be nice to interact with students without having to grade essays!


----------



## Pugg

Today it's national memorial day, at 08.00 P.M the whole country will be silent for 2 minutes to remember those who lost their lives in world war 2 and other wars since then.


----------



## Woodduck

violadude said:


> I haven't been posting much at all lately. I've been busy with my new job at McDonalds. I've had it since the beginning of March. It's my first job so whenever I have time off I pretty much don't want to do anything else, especially since I usually take orders at the front counter and I'm an introvert naturally, so dealing with the public all day is super exhausting for me. But overall the job is fine, I like learning new stuff and my co-workers are really awesome. As far as music goes, I've been listening a lot to Allan Pettersson. Maybe I'll post about it later.


Why not suggest that they play Pettersson to entertain the workers and guests at MacDonald's?


----------



## Pugg

This day is National freedom day, freed from Nazi Germany 72 years ago.








Pic from yesterday, quit impressive even on telly.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Practicing for a wedding tomorrow. The school janitor's daughter is getting married. We're good friends with the couple and her father. They wanted Cavatina for the entrance and "Here Comes the Sun" (Beatles) for the exit.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm teaching an after school guitar class beginning today at the high school where I used to teach English. It will be nice to interact with students without having to grade essays!


Just don't tell me your teaching them Smoke on the Water.............


----------



## JSBach85

Sorry to say that but I am in serious trouble... Everything started when I finished my first degree, well is like an associates engineering degree. What happened next? long unemployment, decided to take some courses, then I got my second degree: Bachelors in Chemical Engineering by validating the previous subjects, only took me 1 year and a half. Fortunately I got a job in a top contractor because I am the very best engineer in my country Spain, right? what a big lie!... because my father knows a manager of that company, I worked one year and a half, unemployed again, I went abroad to Mexico (my wife is mexican) and a year later I got an engineering job in a company but only a fixed term contract, well, summarizing I have barely 2 years of overall experience but my age? 32 since last wednesday. 

Everything started with how to solve a problem: finding a job, the problem became a big trouble: unemployed over and over, 32 years old, no future and incredibly my wife who is PhD is still with me. I know I have to migrate again, where? I don't know, to any country that accepts a failed engineer. Because I am tired of waiting, I am applying for jobs wolrdwide again with no avail, at the same time taking courses and enrolling in a Masters Degree. I would be happy if at least I have something to be proud of. With this career and life progression I wonder even how many years I can stand, anyway, historical people that I admire died young and I want to be brave, fighting to the end. So where I am living right now? At my parent's house. I am married and I even can't live with my wife.

How good is classical music in my life... without that I would be really depressed. At least keep my mind in other historical period.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

JSBach85 said:


> Sorry to say that but I am in serious trouble... Everything started when I finished my first degree, well is like an associates engineering degree. What happened next? long unemployment, decided to take some courses, then I got my second degree: Bachelors in Chemical Engineering by validating the previous subjects, only took me 1 year and a half. Fortunately I got a job in a top contractor because I am the very best engineer in my country Spain, right? what a big lie!... because my father knows a manager of that company, I worked one year and a half, unemployed again, I went abroad to Mexico (my wife is mexican) and a year later I got an engineering job in a company but only a fixed term contract, well, summarizing I have barely 2 years of overall experience but my age? 32 since last wednesday.
> 
> Everything started with how to solve a problem: finding a job, the problem became a big trouble: unemployed over and over, 32 years old, no future and incredibly my wife who is PhD is still with me. I know I have to migrate again, where? I don't know, to any country that accepts a failed engineer. Because I am tired of waiting, I am applying for jobs wolrdwide again with no avail, at the same time taking courses and enrolling in a Masters Degree. I would be happy if at least I have something to be proud of. With this career and life progression I wonder even how many years I can stand, anyway, historical people that I admire died young and I want to be brave, fighting to the end. So where I am living right now? At my parent's house. I am married and I even can't live with my wife.
> 
> How good is classical music in my life... without that I would be really depressed. At least keep my mind in other historical period.


You'll get there, I've been a Civil Engineer for 30 years and the longest I've been in one job is 5 years don't stress it is the nature of the job we are expendable- just look for another one- from what I know and have been told by the Spanish Engineers I've been working with n Oz things and pretty crook in Spain so I'm not surprised to hear what you say - Does your Wife work- eventual some Politian will want to build something big and crazy and wolla you will have a job..........


----------



## JSBach85

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You'll get there, I've been a Civil Engineer for 30 years and the longest I've been in one job is 5 years don't stress it is the nature of the job we are expendable- just look for another one- from what I know and have been told by the Spanish Engineers I've been working with n Oz things and pretty crook in Spain so I'm not surprised to hear what you say - Does your Wife work- eventual some Politian will want to build something big and crazy and wolla you will have a job..........


Eddie, I have 32, 32! with only 2 years of experience, 2! I have been unemployed more years than years working and studying together. I assume I must emigrate to anywhere because I have literary no option. Anyway, would be my second migration. My father casually had an informal meeting today with managers who are friends in some of the most relevant companies in the industry. That contractor, where I worked in, is selling all his projects, expats coming home and announced in the news the first "ERE", massive layoffs. Even bigger spanish contractors/companies are in similar situations.

If I hadn't worked enough is because I didn't have much opportunities while is also true that I am responsible I could have done better and maybe went abroad in 2010 instead of 2014. I am an entry level with 32, things can't go worse! what's next? Praying to God...


----------



## cwarchc

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just don't tell me your teaching them Smoke on the Water.............


As per Ray Charles in "The Blues Brothers"


----------



## Vaneyes

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Practicing for a wedding tomorrow. The school janitor's daughter is getting married. We're good friends with the couple and her father. They wanted Cavatina for the entrance and "Here Comes the Sun" (Beatles) for the exit.


Maybe *Nono* for reception, and *Stockhausen* for honeymoon.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Our bread-maker machine has expired after 15 years of sterling service. Cue hours of on-line searching and comparisons, so far with no end in sight. These are dark days.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pat Fairlea said:


> Our bread-maker machine has expired after 15 years of sterling service. Cue hours of on-line searching and comparisons, so far with no end in sight. These are dark days.


Do they make Gluten free bread makers?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do they make Gluten free bread makers?


Some are specifically advertised as suitable for making gluten-free bread. This baffles me, as it's the ingredients not the baking that define a gluten-free loaf. And some brands are obsessed with being suitable for making brioche. The search goes on....


----------



## Taggart

Pat Fairlea said:


> Our bread-maker machine has expired after 15 years of sterling service. Cue hours of on-line searching and comparisons, so far with no end in sight. These are dark days.


We see your knead. Why not do it the old fashioned way - even if you use a mixer with a dough hook?


----------



## Jacred

Trying to get the battery out of my tablet. It's been ten minutes of digging with flat-tipped tools and I'm taking a short break now. Curse all that glue under the battery.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just don't tell me your teaching them Smoke on the Water.............


If I do, they will learn the proper way to play it! (Blackmore does not use a pick for the main riff--he plucks the strings with his fingers.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Jacred said:


> Trying to get the battery out of my tablet. It's been ten minutes of digging with flat-tipped tools and I'm taking a short break now. Curse all that glue under the battery.


Throw against brick wall.:tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just don't tell me your teaching them Smoke on the Water.............


I always thought Smoke on the Water was about the mist over a lake then I heard it was about a fire.


----------



## TxllxT

Today we travelled from the Czech Giant Mountains to the German Harz Gebirge. That means we saw a lot of former East Germany. Everywhere one sees large yellow fields of rapeseed. We got completely enchanted by the lovely scent that blew over the autobahns: really amazing how quickly our car got filled up with the sweet flowery smell. Yesterday we did a daytrip to Poland, to Jelenia Góra. Well, so sweet East Germany is now lingering under the heavy aroma of rapeseed, so nasty is the stench that is coming from all the cars that drive in Poland on a high sulfurous low quality petrol/gas. Really, this bad smell is covering the whole country continuously with its unhealthy blanket. We walked through Jelenia Góra (Hirschberg, Lower Silesia), which has a nice centre. But we were a bit shocked by the outlook of the citizens. We noticed a lot of poverty in the way the Polish are clothed and how much especially the women are smoking cigarettes in public. It seemed to us, that the _crème de la crème_ is working outside Poland in the UK & elsewhere. Who is not able to work abroad (the elderly, the unemployed) now flock the streets of the Polish towns & cities. Anyway, we were glad to return to Czechia, which has a much higher level of prosperity + the vast majority of the Czechs happens to work in their own country.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pat Fairlea said:


> Some are specifically advertised as suitable for making gluten-free bread. This baffles me, as it's the ingredients not the baking that define a gluten-free loaf. And some brands are obsessed with being suitable for making brioche. The search goes on....





Taggart said:


> We see your knead. Why not do it the old fashioned way - even if you use a mixer with a dough hook?





Jacred said:


> Trying to get the battery out of my tablet. It's been ten minutes of digging with flat-tipped tools and I'm taking a short break now. Curse all that glue under the battery.





Kontrapunctus said:


> If I do, they will learn the proper way to play it! (Blackmore does not use a pick for the main riff--he plucks the strings with his fingers.)


And he plays it double string notes too. I stopped using a plectrum 20 years ago- the only way to play!


----------



## UnauthorizedRosin

My only friend has died. Being that she was the only friend I had accumulated within the past several years, I don't believe I will be making any friends anytime soon.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Because it is so good to set it up last thing at night, then wake up to fresh bread.


----------



## Pugg

UnauthorizedRosin said:


> My only friend has died. Being that she was the only friend I had accumulated within the past several years, I don't believe I will be making any friends anytime soon.


Sorry to hear, do take time to morn but there are friends out there, if you prepared to let them in your life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> I always thought Smoke on the Water was about the mist over a lake then I heard it was about a fire.


Yep a famous fire involving Frank Zappa at a concert in Switzerland https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_on_the_Water


----------



## TxllxT

UnauthorizedRosin said:


> My only friend has died. Being that she was the only friend I had accumulated within the past several years, I don't believe I will be making any friends anytime soon.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Judith

UnauthorizedRosin said:


> My only friend has died. Being that she was the only friend I had accumulated within the past several years, I don't believe I will be making any friends anytime soon.


Sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you at this sad time!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> Because it is so good to set it up last thing at night, then wake up to fresh bread.


*
"Jus' so you know, I've lost 26 pounds since waking up to fresh bread."

*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Did someone say fresh bread? I am working in a bakery since last week (that as concerns what happens in my life). The aroma that meets me when I walk in the door in the morning is heavenly, but by the end of the day I really don't want any of it any more.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vaneyes said:


> *
> "Jus' so you know, I've lost 26 pounds since waking up to fresh bread."
> 
> *


Just for the record, that is not me on the scales.

I have the body of a 35-year old.

I keep it in the garage.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> If I do, they will learn the proper way to play it! (Blackmore does not use a pick for the main riff--he plucks the strings with his fingers.)


I seem to remember reading that Blackmore had had some classical guitar lessons when he was young so perhaps he thought he _was_ using the right technique.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> I seem to remember reading that Blackmore had had some classical guitar lessons when he was young so perhaps he thought he _was_ using the right technique.


Its is a good thing that guitarists use different techniques to vary a relatively simple instrument, I threw my plectrum away 20 years ago and its is finger style all the way for me, both on electric and acoustic


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> I seem to remember reading that Blackmore had had some classical guitar lessons when he was young so perhaps he thought he _was_ using the right technique.


I even went as far as plugging in and playing the riff with my fingers myself (keeping the amp's volume _very_ low in case the neighbours heard me playing this old chestnut) and then playing it with a plectrum. I think the fingers approach sounds better.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I even went as far as plugging in and playing the riff with my fingers myself (keeping the amp's volume _very_ low in case the neighbours heard me playing this old chestnut) and then playing it with a plectrum. I think the fingers approach sounds better.


Yes, Ritchie's father insisted that he take classical lessons for a while. He also plays the cello, and numerous Medieval/ Renaissance string instruments. Lately, though, he is playing hard rock/metal again with his revamped band, Rainbow.

It probably sounds better with the fingers because they can strike both strings at exactly the same time, unlike a pick, which will give emphasis to the lower string (as in the interval of a 4th used for the "Smoke...") with a downstroke and emphasis on the upper string with an upstroke. I noticed in live videos that once the band comes in and he starts using his pick, he uses up strokes for the riff.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, Ritchie's father insisted that he take classical lessons for a while. He also plays the cello, and numerous Medieval/ Renaissance string instruments. Lately, though, he is playing hard rock/metal again with his revamped band, Rainbow.
> 
> *It probably sounds better with the fingers because they can strike both strings at exactly the same time,* unlike a pick, which will give emphasis to the lower string (as in the interval of a 4th used for the "Smoke...") with a downstroke and emphasis on the upper string with an upstroke. I noticed in live videos that once the band comes in and he starts using his pick, he uses up strokes for the riff.


Yes. That's what I thought when I tried it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its is a good thing that guitarists use different techniques to vary a relatively simple instrument, *I threw my plectrum away 20 years ago and its is finger style all the way for me, both on electric* and acoustic


I still use the pick for electric, but hats off to you. Recently I tried the Steve Howe thing of using a pick and fingers on acoustic but it didn't really work for me.


----------



## TxllxT

*Hameln/Hamelin*









Yesterday we returned home from the Harz Mountains. On the way back we visited Hamelin, the town that became famous through the Brethren Grimm's fairy tale of Pied Piper. We saw a documentary of the Russian travel journalist Vladimir Pozner, who points out the peculiarity of German fairy tales: they tend to end badly. This in contrast with the fairy tales of other nations, that offer a positive moral teaching for children. Well, Hameln/Hamelin has a huge quarter with old _Fachwerk_ houses and a number of _Rattenfänger_ statues. We even caught a moment with dressed up children that gathered at the museum statue: enchanting. After _Kaffee mit Kuchen_ we continued our travel back to Holland.


----------



## Marinera

Geez, what's with the flu last year and this year. I've got it again, aaand it's almost summer! Last year in July. This is insane.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Got the keys to the new house on Monday night - only a week and a day after making offer on it, move in this weekend.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

So, I decided to get back on the piano bench this pm for the first time since the onset of arthritis in my hands. What to play? Ah yes, a couple of gentle Rachmaninov preludes.
It didn't end well!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> We saw a documentary of the Russian travel journalist Vladimir Pozner, who points out the peculiarity of German fairy tales: they tend to end badly. This in contrast with the fairy tales of other nations, that offer a positive moral teaching for children.


Well, where do you think all that German dark romanticism or romantic darkness come from?

And seriously, I really enjoy your travel reports.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Got the keys to the new house on Monday night - only a week and a day after making offer on it, move in this weekend.


How does the packing and moving plan going Edified, all in hands ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> How does the packing and moving plan going Edified, all in hands ?


Yep all in hand doing a trip (8hr drive) on Friday to get last of previous things guitars and mantra manticore turntable (got my priorities right) then removalists will do the rest - 40ft container (and $6000 bucks later) rest of stuff will be in new place in Sunbury........ Will make sure they have another rock festival now I'm there as missed the last one in 1975....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Well have loaded up my precious Mantra Manticore Turntable- may have one of the few in OZ and getting ready to do the eight hour drive to Sunbury- thinking I might take up collecting Live at Sunbury Albums only have one at this stage Billy Thorpe and the Aztecs Live at Sunbury


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Doing one of the neatest gigs I've done in a while tonight! Playing in an opera as produced by students of my music school as well as alumni, Cimerosa's 2-act opera The Secret Marriage. As 2nd flute, I play a very small role, but so does the 1st. We play in 3 numbers all in the 1st act, and that's it. :lol: Shortest opera I've ever done, 6 pages of music total including the overture (sinfonia).


----------



## 433

I forgot this site existed :lol:

Our daughter is enjoying school and we took her to a beach house for the holidays. I also got a nice Haydn box set for my birthday.


----------



## clavichorder

In the process of med adjustment. On the days when I have slept well and I've had some caffeine possibly, I actually feel an intellectual shadow of my music appreciation returning. I hope my medication continues to be taken in the right direction. Also, I may take a new job.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> In the process of med adjustment. On the days when I have slept well and I've had some caffeine possibly, I actually feel an intellectual shadow of my music appreciation returning. I hope my medication continues to be taken in the right direction. Also, I may take a new job.


Good work man, think of all the good things in life.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Thinking of the opening horn calls in Vaughan-williams 5th.


----------



## JeffD

I attended, and am attending again this year, the Festival of Mandolin Chamber Music. Last year was my first.

I have been working on the Scarlatti and Vivaldi we will play this year. I hope to improve from scared second mandolin to more confident second mandolin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Made it to Sunbury and only dropped the fridge twice during loading unloading ( in the white zone!) wife not happy scratch on fridge, at least have cold milk in fridge - had to get gas man on a sunday to fix hot water unit - $500 bucks later was fixed but then wife smelt gas and had to call gasman back and yep gas meter is leaking - had to turn gas off and no hot water no shower no baths until gas company replaces gas meter, that should keep door to door salespeople and biblebasher doorknockers away..........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> [...] had to get gas man on a sunday to fix hot water unit - $500 bucks later was fixed but then wife smelt gas and had to call gasman back and yep gas meter is leaking - had to turn gas off and no hot water no shower no baths until gas company replaces gas meter, that should keep door to door salespeople and biblebasher doorknockers away..........


The Gas Man Cometh...


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Made it to Sunbury and only dropped the fridge twice during loading unloading ( in the white zone!) wife not happy scratch on fridge, at least have cold milk in fridge - had to get gas man on a sunday to fix hot water unit - $500 bucks later was fixed but then wife smelt gas and had to call gasman back and yep gas meter is leaking - had to turn gas off and no hot water no shower no baths until gas company replaces gas meter, that should keep door to door salespeople and biblebasher doorknockers away..........


The anti climax whilst moving.....I feel for Mrs Eddie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> The anti climax whilst moving.....I feel for Mrs Eddie.


Happy to report that the gas meter has been replaced and warmth has returned to the Eddie Household


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Joys of new older house ownership- Plumber came and replaced tap at sink $440 bucks, wife rang to say he reckoned the ubend under sink was leaking too and wanted an additional $160 to fix - I told wife to tell him to shove it somewhere he would not like- think wife changed translation to Plumber (extortionist)


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Joys of new older house ownership- Plumber came and replaced tap at sink $440 bucks, wife rang to say he reckoned the ubend under sink was leaking too and wanted an additional $160 to fix - I told wife to tell him to shove it somewhere he would not like- think wife changed translation to Plumber (extortionist)


No sunshine in that area I suspect


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

I'm heading to Europe for the first time in longer than I care to think. I'm seeing an opera at the Opéra Comique (salle Favart). My supervisor's said I can take as much time off as I want (three weeks to play with). And a round the world trip looks the way to go. Supply your own exclamation marks.


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm heading to Europe for the first time in longer than I care to think. I'm seeing an opera at the Opéra Comique (salle Favart). My supervisor's said I can take as much time off as I want (three weeks to play with). And a round the world trip looks the way to go. Supply your own exclamation marks.


I want a supervisor like you, anyway: bon voyage.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Hey there all! I am sorry I have been MIA lately. I have been so absorbed in a few things that little else has crossed my mind! And then my laptop up and died forever. RIP laptop. I haven't been able to replace it yet. Soon though! 

In other news, does anyone know how to get a hold of JosefinaHW? She sent me a message and I would like to respond to it, however it does not let me send it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Have the new job which is great and have moved to Melbourne (Sunbury) which is great but now find the job quoting/ working on will put 100's of State road employees out of work here in Victoria and give their jobs to bloody Pommie bast......s from a company I can't name for 20 years and be funded by a bank I can't name who will rip the Victorian tax payers off for the next 20 years - for F__ks sake..................


----------



## JeffD

I saw a concert of Mozart and Strauss at the Hofburg Imperial Palace in Vienna. The whole experience was kind of overwhelming.

I am so glad I can still be an unashamed fanboy of this music and its traditions, and not cynically pseudo-sophisticated. You have to be open to transcendence, or what is all this for?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JeffD said:


> I saw a concert of Mozart and *Strauss* at the Hofburg Imperial Palace in Vienna. The whole experience was kind of overwhelming.
> 
> I am so glad I can still be an unashamed fanboy of this music and its traditions, and not cynically pseudo-sophisticated. You have to be open to transcendence, or what is all this for?


Johann or Richard?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SiegendesLicht said:


> Johann or Richard?


No Freddie or Freddie Strauks maybe even

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyhooks_(band)


----------



## JeffD

SiegendesLicht said:


> Johann or Richard?


Johann, the waltz king!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Hey there all! I am sorry I have been MIA lately. I have been so absorbed in a few things that little else has crossed my mind! And then my laptop up and died forever. RIP laptop. I haven't been able to replace it yet. Soon though!
> 
> In other news, does anyone know how to get a hold of JosefinaHW? She sent me a message and I would like to respond to it, however it does not let me send it.


Hello Sarah, read this:

http://www.talkclassical.com/48859-josefinahw-has-permanently-left.html

She removed all her friends and I do think she blocked the send P.M service.


----------



## ldiat

so i have bad knees. i need a new one in the left, and Arthroscopy surgery in the right. i hold off the operation. i could hardly walk after my meds gave me "gout" in the feet. so a alternative is the EUFLEXXA. shots. they are great. 3 shots in each knee for 3 weeks straight. suppose to last only mayb 6 mos. but i got 18. the shots are starting to ware off so i go and am able to get them again. so i do first shot this past monday........next day. going to take the puppy out to throw the ball at the field right up the street. i DID NOT SEE or know they watered the infield and i SLIPPED and my knee bent all the way back and the back of MY foot was up my BUTT!! lucky i have w 2 more shots comming....i hurt

ps i skinned my knee also....


----------



## EricABQ

Just woke up to the news of Chris Cornell's death.

Soundgarden was one of the big bands for me way back in the day. Badmotorfinger and Superunknown are on a short list of my most listened to rock albums. Both still get playtime for me to this day.

Kind of bummed about this.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> Hello Sarah, read this:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/48859-josefinahw-has-permanently-left.html
> 
> She removed all her friends and I do think she blocked the send P.M service.


Thank you for this!


----------



## Guest

I just bought a new guitar made by Greg Byers. It looks and sounds fantastic! Here are some professional photos I had taken of it:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought a new guitar made by Greg Byers. It looks and sounds fantastic! Here are some professional photos I had taken of it:


Yep, it looks very nice, bet it cost more than my $800 buck Yamaha classical lol


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yep, it looks very nice, bet it cost more than my $800 buck Yamaha classical lol


Yes, yes it did!


----------



## Blancrocher

Saw a wasp in the bathroom--and think they may be coming in from a vent. Watched it in a panic for 10 minutes then sprayed the whole bathroom with a household cleaner. Can't see it anymore and remain very afraid.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today I travel to Milwaukee with a flutist friend and her husband to audition tomorrow for their job opening at the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra! This is my first ever professional orchestra audition. I'm very excited about it, keeping positive about, remembering how much I've done to get to this point, and being grateful.

In the end, I will not expect to win the position, but I am hoping to play to my best ability, and have some reassurance that I am doing the right thing.


----------



## Blancrocher

No sign of any wasps so far today, but I bought an arsenal of toxic products and have distributed them at handy positions throughout the house. If I go down, at least we'll be going down together.


----------



## Melinda

oh guys, I have a second week of renowation in my apartment, dirt, no shower, workers.. so tired, but thinking about the new walls and floors makes me feel better


----------



## TxllxT

Blancrocher said:


> No sign of any wasps so far today, but I bought an arsenal of toxic products and have distributed them at handy positions throughout the house. If I go down, at least we'll be going down together.


We use our Dyson vacuum cleaner for spiders, mosquitoes, wasps & other aliens. With this powerful cleaner all the suckers get sucked, even when they try to escape at the moment of getting close. Another + is the fact that no blots, stains or smear are left on the ceiling or wall.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TxllxT said:


> We use our Dyson vacuum cleaner for spiders, mosquitoes, wasps & other aliens. With this powerful cleaner all the suckers get sucked, even when they try to escape at the moment of getting close. Another + is the fact that no blots, stains or smear are left on the ceiling or wall.


Sounds like your own personal black hole complete with insect event horizon


----------



## Marinera

TxllxT said:


> We use our Dyson vacuum cleaner for spiders, mosquitoes, wasps & other aliens. With this powerful cleaner all the suckers get sucked, even when they try to escape at the moment of getting close. Another + is the fact that no blots, stains or smear are left on the ceiling or wall.


I kill only mosquitoes from the listed. Spiders I hunt with a glass jar and a notepad then throw them out of the window. Flies and wasps I get out of the window too. Poor guys only fault is that they wander into the wrong place, seems a bit harsh to kill them for that. No such reservations about bloodsucking mosquitos.


----------



## Sonata

An up and down sort of day. I'm recovering from the after effects of some mild food poisoning last night so I'm a bit under the weather. On the other hand it is my 13th wedding anniversary so I'm really happy about that


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> An up and down sort of day. I'm recovering from the after effects of some mild food poisoning last night so I'm a bit under the weather. On the other hand it is my 13th wedding anniversary so I'm really happy about that


Your lucky number, coarticulations. :cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today is my beloved Meister's birthday - and four months since I live in Germany. In these four months I have got a husband, a job, friends and a ticket to Bayreuth. I believe it is time to celebrate!


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today is my beloved Meister's birthday - and four months since I live in Germany. In these four months I have got a husband, a job, friends and a ticket to Bayreuth. I believe it is time to celebrate!


Before you know it, you can visit the famous German Christmas markets.


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today is my beloved Meister's birthday - and four months since I live in Germany. In these four months I have got a husband, a job, friends and a ticket to Bayreuth. I believe it is time to celebrate!


Congratulations on all the wonderful things that have been happening in your life! Enjoy your Wagnerian celebration today.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today is my beloved Meister's birthday - and four months since I live in Germany. In these four months I have got a husband, a job, friends and a ticket to Bayreuth. I believe it is time to celebrate!


You call your husband, Meister? My kind of gal!!

Hope for men everywhere! Yea!!!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> You call your husband, Meister? My kind of gal!!


I think she's referring to Wagner.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I think she's referring to Wagner.


Yes....I know. 

SL would never call her husband "Meister." :lol:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Yes....I know.


I wonder if Cosima called him Meister? She probably did!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I wonder if Cosima called him Meister? She probably did!


Not if she wrote him off of her A-Liszt.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm posting too much tonight, for which my apologies. Slightly too much wine, probably because today would have been my sister's birthday had she not died three years ago. Sitting in our garden this evening just reminded me of times in her last few months when we shared warm evenings in her garden. I don't usually do maudlin, so bear with this one time. Normal flippancy will be restored in a day or two.


----------



## Bettina

Pat Fairlea said:


> I'm posting too much tonight, for which my apologies. Slightly too much wine, probably because today would have been my sister's birthday had she not died three years ago. Sitting in our garden this evening just reminded me of times in her last few months when we shared warm evenings in her garden. I don't usually do maudlin, so bear with this one time. Normal flippancy will be restored in a day or two.


I'm very sorry about the loss of your sister. I would say that it is still her birthday even though she is no longer among the living. After all, everyone's been talking about how this is Wagner's birthday today - and he's obviously no longer alive either!

A quiet evening in the garden with wine sounds like a lovely way to honor your sister's memory. As to whether you should be maudlin or flippant, it's up to you. There is no script for how to respond to grief; it depends on what feels right for you at the moment.


----------



## dillonp2020

My life is pretty boring right now. I'm in the middle of a research assignment for my AP US history class, where I am supposed to rank the presidents based off of my criteria (perhaps a TC thread would make an interesting criterion). Its rote work, and I will power through it. I am awaiting summer. On the last day of school, I am going to the Kennedy center to see Alice Sara Ott perform the first Tchaikovsky piano concerto and Edo de Waart conduct Rachmaninoff's third symphony. Followed six days later by a performance of Beethoven's ninth, to cap off Eschenbach's tenure as NSO director. Then two days after that I get to see Gil Shaman perform Beethoven's violin concerto, and Marin Alsop conduct Saint-saens' organ symphony. June will be a special month.


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> I'm in the middle of a research assignment for my AP US history class, where I am supposed to rank the presidents based off of my criteria (perhaps a TC thread would make an interesting criterion). Its rote work, and I will power through it.


No sweat, this one is easy. John Adams #1 and John Quincy Adams #2. They share names with two classical composers! Who else can match that? Well, maybe George Washington Carver composed classical music about peanuts.


----------



## Bettina

^ It's also easy (for me at least) to decide who gets _last _place!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> ^ It's also easy (for me at least) to decide who gets _last _place!


William Howard Taft? He got stuck in a bathtub. It's pretty hard to beat that! That Millard Fillmore was pretty suspicious too with all his Know Nothing Party support.

Speaking of the Know Nothing support, I think I know who you are talking about!


----------



## dillonp2020

It's too bad there was never a president named John Cage. That would have made things easier.


Klassik said:


> Speaking of the Know Nothing support, I think I know who you are talking about!


Know Nothing support? Who are you thinking of?


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> Know Nothing support? Who are you thinking of?


I know nothing! 

But you can read about the Know Nothings and make a guess! :lol:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_Nothing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> I know nothing!
> 
> But you can read about the Know Nothings and make a guess! :lol:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_Nothing


Just pop in at STI, we are exxperts in this area...............


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> William Howard Taft? He got stuck in a bathtub. It's pretty hard to beat that! That Millard Fillmore was pretty suspicious too with all his Know Nothing Party support.
> 
> Speaking of the Know Nothing support, I think I know who you are talking about!


Yeah. He was disgustingly overweight.


----------



## hpowders

dillonp2020 said:


> It's too bad there was never a president named John Cage. That would have made things easier.
> 
> Know Nothing support? Who are you thinking of?


They are all against President Trump when all he wants to do is "Make Talk Classical Great Again!!!" :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today I travel to Milwaukee with a flutist friend and her husband to audition tomorrow for their job opening at the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra! This is my first ever professional orchestra audition. I'm very excited about it, keeping positive about, remembering how much I've done to get to this point, and being grateful.
> 
> In the end, I will not expect to win the position, but I am hoping to play to my best ability, and have some reassurance that I am doing the right thing.


Had the audition today. I could feel the apathy of the judges on the other side of the screen, and this is why.
My friend who I went with, she managed to get through all 6 excerpts required in first round, but I was cut down after the 3rd. I feel bad for wasting the times of the judges. There were at least 150 applicants over 2 days of auditions. I was just another time waster applicant, wood for fodder. I wish I could have apologized for my poor performance, which was nothing like I had practiced. I had an unexpected adrenaline rush right as I began the first excerpt, not because I wasn't prepared (I was both mentally and technically), but my body couldn't handle it all. It physically shut down.

But it will happen one day! Sometimes my body just can't handle the stress, but one day I will handle it just fine. So do I have regrets? Well, I regret the adrenaline rush, but I felt I prepared my best and that was simply how it went. Can only get better from here. My friends and family have been my best comforters so don't feel pressure to say something to make me feel better. I'm getting over it surely and slowly.


----------



## Pugg

> But it will happen one day! Sometimes my body just can't handle the stress, but one day I will handle it just fine. So do I have regrets? Well, I regret the adrenaline rush, but I felt I prepared my best and that was simply how it went. Can only get better from here. My friends and family have been my best comforters so don't feel pressure to say something to make me feel better. I'm getting over it surely and slowly.


That's the right spirit and attitude, go for it.


----------



## Pugg

My Nan just on the phone,..... put on your telly love, we had a terror attack in town.
(They live in Manchester)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> My Nan just on the phone,..... put on your telly love, we had a terror attack in town.
> (They live in Manchester)


No good at all......................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No good at all......................


19 people dead an nearly 60 wounded.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> 19 people dead an nearly 60 wounded.


What a horrible tragedy. The victims and their families will definitely be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> What a horrible tragedy. The victims and their families will definitely be in my prayers tonight.


Truly horrible, enough is enough it has to stop.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Truly horrible, enough is enough it has to stop.


Yes, there is something very sick about that it was people listening to music, such a healthful endeavor... We who love music are not safe.


----------



## hpowders

Ghastly cowardice.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Truly horrible, enough is enough *it has to stop*.


We all want this to stop, but how can anyone stop this?

Despicible cowards who prey on innocents, the"soft" targets.

They hate popular western music and consider it degenerate, so pop concert going is definitely risky.

Classical concerts they've left alone.

We can't stop it because these terrorists are not afraid to die and that brings these threats to an entirely different level.


----------



## Vaneyes

Avoid exciting crowds, cocooning rules. Takes a coward to fight a coward.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I feel strongly that our best response will be to get on with our lives, and to treat those who make terrorist attacks on ordinary people as the violent criminals that they are. Good to see Mancunians getting together to help those affected and unable to travel home yesterday night, and the emergency services working away with their customary professionalism.

Multi-cultural Manchester will carry on despite these outrageous murders and horrific injuries to young people across the north of England.

I'm relieved and thankful that my own son, a student in the city, was not downtown last night.


----------



## Klassik

I'm quite conflicted. I need some advice on how I should feel about this predicament. We have a locally famous outdoor theater here in Houston called the Miller Outdoor Theater. They will be performing a number of free orchestral concerts this summer over a two or so week period with up-and-coming conductors. Works to be performed include the Erot..err...Eroica, Brahms Symphony 4, Tchaikovsky PC1, Dvorak Symphony 8, and Mozart's Horn Concerto 2. Sounds good, right? Those are some of my favorites!

Well, here's the problem. There is a non-orchestral concert scheduled right in the middle of this series at the Miller Outdoor Theater. It's a Village People concert! How could they let the Village People use the same stage as the musicians performing those fine works I mentioned earlier!? Am I right to feel that this is wrong?

Maybe this situation is doing me a favor. Who wants to attend outdoor concerts in Houston in late June/early July? It's hot, humid, and the mosquitoes are the size of cellos. I guess I'll just have to be a _Macho Man_ about it!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm quite conflicted. I need some advice on how I should feel about this predicament. We have a locally famous outdoor theater here in Houston called the Miller Outdoor Theater. They will be performing a number of free orchestral concerts this summer over a two or so week period with up-and-coming conductors. Works to be performed include the Erot..err...Eroica, Brahms Symphony 4, Tchaikovsky PC1, Dvorak Symphony 8, and Mozart's Horn Concerto 2. Sounds good, right? Those are some of my favorites!
> 
> Well, here's the problem. There is a non-orchestral concert scheduled right in the middle of this series at the Miller Outdoor Theater. It's a Village People concert! How could they let the Village People use the same stage as the musicians performing those fine works I mentioned earlier!? Am I right to feel that this is wrong?
> 
> Maybe this situation is doing me a favor. Who wants to attend outdoor concerts in Houston in late June/early July? It's hot, humid, and the mosquitoes are the size of cellos. I guess I'll just have to be a _Macho Man_ about it!


I'm sure you will figure it out.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Bettina said:


> I'm very sorry about the loss of your sister. I would say that it is still her birthday even though she is no longer among the living. After all, everyone's been talking about how this is Wagner's birthday today - and he's obviously no longer alive either!
> 
> A quiet evening in the garden with wine sounds like a lovely way to honor your sister's memory. As to whether you should be maudlin or flippant, it's up to you. There is no script for how to respond to grief; it depends on what feels right for you at the moment.


Thank you Bettina. That's very kind and much appreciated.


----------



## Merl

I get married a week, tomorrow. Gulp!


----------



## Klassik

Merl said:


> I get married a week, tomorrow. Gulp!


My condolences go out to you! 

Just kidding...maybe!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Merl said:


> I get married a week, tomorrow. Gulp!


Congrats! The best of wishes to you and your better half for a long and prosperous marriage!


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> I get married a week, tomorrow. Gulp!


Gulp now, so that you can breathe more easily afterwards. Congratulations! Marriage is the very nicest thing in my life and I hope it will be in yours. Wishing you both much happiness.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ingélou said:


> Gulp now, so that you can breathe more easily afterwards. Congratulations! Marriage is the very nicest thing in my life and I hope it will be in yours. Wishing you both much happiness.


As I have always said plenty of practice makes perfects ........ Only kidding Zsa Zsa Gabor must have gotten really good at it


----------



## Merl

No probs. 2nd time lucky! :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mrs Vox and I have just come in from the garden after a long leisurely dinner of poached salmon, Lancashire asparagus (in season), broad beans and new potato salad. We've shared an entire bottle of excellent Pouilly-fume and we don't have a care. There are happy sounds coming from over the fence from our friendly next-door neighbours, Arthur the cat has been entertainingly daft, and life is good this evening.


----------



## clavichorder

I was listening to Mahler's 2nd symphony today(in case you are wondering, I'm still suffering from a sort of anhedonia, but I get glimmers of things...), and was in the finale. I was remembering my live introduction to the work, when an old man slapped his knee as a sort of exclamation at this epic part towards the end of the finale. I haven't listened to the entire work enough in depth since that live concert possibly 4 years ago, so I had sort of lost in my recollection that moment, but I heard it again today and something about the memory of the man doing that gave me a shiver. It's a very powerful moment, in one of Mahler's "eternal" building sections. I'm glad I can still occasionally experience things like this.

I'm seeing a new psychiatric nurse, and in my experience they tend to be much more empathetic and flexible, down to earth, than psychiatrists. I strongly get the impression that this guy is, and he is willing to help me change my meds that have been troubling me so much these last 8 months. So I'm feeling hopeful, though also anxious since my sleep has not always been good lately. Additionally, I'm trying hypnotherapy.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Remember to breathe.


----------



## SarahNorthman

How do I even say this....I know life is supposed to be hard. But this hard? It's been that way for a long time now; and no matter how hard I work to change it It keeps getting worse. I was reluctant to post this at all because I was afraid of "annoying" people but have decided to say "screw it" and post it anyway. 
But yeah so here I am, trying to change the problems I've been having to no avail. The constant rejection from prospective employers doesn't help. But in the end I'm so tired of struggling through life and fighting through it all only to find work at some bottom of the barrel never going to go anywhere job. I have goals, aspirations, dreams. I have some motivation to chase after them. But on the other hand I can't even bring myself to leave the house and face the world. Because I feel like nothing more than a failure of a human being that leeches off society. My family sure likes reminding me of my failures in life. And while I know people will tell me "oh just ignore them" I don't think they know just how much easier said than done that is. The one thing that brings true joy to my life, that is my therapy, that makes me feel like I'm doing something with my life for myself is completely off the table for me right now. I hate that. I hate that the people who's opinions I shouldn't care about seem to be tainting it for me. Telling me "why would anyone want you to teach them to skate. You can't even skate." Or throwing it in my face that I am not "in shape" enough to do it. As if I needed reminding that I am ******* fat and unhappy with it. And while I KNOW that these people's opinions shouldn't matter, and that I shouldn't listen to them. Can you honestly tell me that the constant rejection of what you love and makes you happy by your family wouldn't bother you either? I wish I came from a supportive family, but that's just not the case for me. While I should be resigned to it by this point in my life, I just can't get over it. Sure I have friends who support me. And I love them for it, but I know they tune me out whenever I mention it. Yeah guys, that's pretty crappy feeling too. So here I am. I'm 28 years old. And after a life of being bullied, going through the foster system, a high school dropout, having a far from supportive family that would sooner tear you down than lift you up and having to navigate the rocky waters of adolescence and adulthood with only hard earned experience, books, and google to teach me even some semblance of how to do it. Only to end up here. At rock ******* bottom. And wondering what the **** is so great about constantly being shafted by life with no damn lube and no end in sight. Living with the fear that I am becoming the worst parts of my parents and society. Tell me what's so great about it all because I don't get it.


----------



## znapschatz

Merl said:


> I get married a week, tomorrow. Gulp!


Happiness and joy to you!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Joys of new older house ownership- Plumber came and replaced tap at sink $440 bucks, wife rang to say he reckoned the ubend under sink was leaking too and wanted an additional $160 to fix - I told wife to tell him to shove it somewhere he would not like- think wife changed translation to Plumber (extortionist)


How is life going on in the new house Eddie?


----------



## Bettina

SarahNorthman said:


> How do I even say this....I know life is supposed to be hard. But this hard? It's been that way for a long time now; and no matter how hard I work to change it It keeps getting worse. I was reluctant to post this at all because I was afraid of "annoying" people but have decided to say "screw it" and post it anyway.
> But yeah so here I am, trying to change the problems I've been having to no avail. The constant rejection from prospective employers doesn't help. But in the end I'm so tired of struggling through life and fighting through it all only to find work at some bottom of the barrel never going to go anywhere job. I have goals, aspirations, dreams. I have some motivation to chase after them. But on the other hand I can't even bring myself to leave the house and face the world. Because I feel like nothing more than a failure of a human being that leeches off society. My family sure likes reminding me of my failures in life. And while I know people will tell me "oh just ignore them" I don't think they know just how much easier said than done that is. The one thing that brings true joy to my life, that is my therapy, that makes me feel like I'm doing something with my life for myself is completely off the table for me right now. I hate that. I hate that the people who's opinions I shouldn't care about seem to be tainting it for me. Telling me "why would anyone want you to teach them to skate. You can't even skate." Or throwing it in my face that I am not "in shape" enough to do it. As if I needed reminding that I am ******* fat and unhappy with it. And while I KNOW that these people's opinions shouldn't matter, and that I shouldn't listen to them. Can you honestly tell me that the constant rejection of what you love and makes you happy by your family wouldn't bother you either? I wish I came from a supportive family, but that's just not the case for me. While I should be resigned to it by this point in my life, I just can't get over it. Sure I have friends who support me. And I love them for it, but I know they tune me out whenever I mention it. Yeah guys, that's pretty crappy feeling too. So here I am. I'm 28 years old. And after a life of being bullied, going through the foster system, a high school dropout, having a far from supportive family that would sooner tear you down than lift you up and having to navigate the rocky waters of adolescence and adulthood with only hard earned experience, books, and google to teach me even some semblance of how to do it. Only to end up here. At rock ******* bottom. And wondering what the **** is so great about constantly being shafted by life with no damn lube and no end in sight. Living with the fear that I am becoming the worst parts of my parents and society. Tell me what's so great about it all because I don't get it.


I'm sorry to hear about the discouragement and negativity you've been experiencing! It sounds like you've had to endure a lot of pain in your life, and it's difficult to find coping strategies when so many bad things have happened.

Do you still live with your (foster?) parents? If so, then maybe it's time to move out and become more independent. I know that it might not be financially possible for you at this point, but it's a goal that you can start moving toward. Perhaps that would motivate you to continue searching for a job.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Bettina said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the discouragement and negativity you've been experiencing! It sounds like you've had to endure a lot of pain in your life, and it's difficult to find coping strategies when so many bad things have happened.
> 
> Do you still live with your (foster?) parents? If so, then maybe it's time to move out and become more independent. I know that it might not be financially possible for you at this point, but it's a goal that you can start moving toward. Perhaps that would motivate you to continue searching for a job.


Thank you Bettina, and no I don't live with them. I haven't for a long while. However I am working toward moving closer to a more positive support system. In a stroke of luck I managed to secure an interview for Friday today. I'm also looking into teaching assistant jobs fairly soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Thank you Bettina, and no I don't live with them. I haven't for a long while. However I am working toward moving closer to a more positive support system. In a stroke of luck I managed to secure an interview for Friday today. I'm also looking into teaching assistant jobs fairly soon.


I wish the best for you. I believe that family has a responsibility to support itself, and when I hear of stories where a family _fails _to be what it is, a family, it really breaks my heart. I guess we're all just broken, and can't love each other the way we should.


----------



## Pugg

I've found out that _besides your love ones_, nobody can be trusted.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ever had an experience where one day was mundane, moving along, and then something so riveting happens that the next day is like your brain has been rewired, and nothing's the same ever again? Still recovering from such an incident... my whole psyche is gone nuts. Could be because I only had 5 hours of sleep after the incident, I was that shaken up...  And no, it wasn't from sleeping with someone, lol. I just had the most intense _3-hour conversation_ with a guy that I've ever had in my life. Was it a date? He'd never say, but for anyone to talk to me like that... and also pay for my drinks... really, after all these months of us having a special connection we finally sorta started admitting things to each other all in 3 hours... and he wanted to do this _again!_ Ok, gotta settle down now, take deep breaths...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ever had an experience where one day was mundane, moving along, and then something so riveting happens that the next day is like your brain has been rewired, and nothing's the same ever again? Still recovering from such an incident... my whole psyche is gone nuts. Could be because I only had 5 hours of sleep after the incident, I was that shaken up...


Sounds like quiet a happening but life is like that you know.....


----------



## SarahNorthman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I wish the best for you. I believe that family has a responsibility to support itself, and when I hear of stories where a family _fails _to be what it is, a family, it really breaks my heart. I guess we're all just broken, and can't love each other the way we should.


Thank you for this. I think we cant love each other the way we should because most people have lost sight of how to love themselves. You cant make anyone else happy if you have forgotten how to make yourself happy, and how to take care of your own emotional and spiritual well being. I'm very guilty of that, and am working to change it. It's a long and sometimes hard road. Sounds weird, but it is.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SarahNorthman said:


> Thank you for this. I think we cant love each other the way we should because most people have lost sight of how to love themselves. You cant make anyone else happy if you have forgotten how to make yourself happy, and how to take care of your own emotional and spiritual well being. I'm very guilty of that, and am working to change it. It's a long and sometimes hard road. Sounds weird, but it is.


You could interpret actions that way. Then the question I would ask is... what makes us cease to love ourselves?

I would propose it's because we insist we _are _loving people (even though we're failing to every day) that makes us truly lose sight of what love looks like. Self-deception, in other words. Your family might think it's a _very _loving family, and is treating you just right by giving "well-deserved" abuse. The lower the standard one has on themselves of what love is, the lower they will also treat other people.


----------



## Merl

Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.


----------



## Jacred

Merl said:


> Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.


Congratulations!


----------



## danj

Merl said:


> Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.


Congratulations! I had my one-year anniv. one month ago.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've been using a website that allows for microphone use in chat room, and in one sub-section of the website is dedicated to classical music. Today a really awesome pianist has been playing on there for several hours total, (a fan of obscure, virtuosic music), and is familiar with Glazunov so I showed him IMSLP pdf score of the 3 Etudes op. 31, and he sightread the whole etude no. 1 right there on the broadcast for me, really well too!!! It's a tough piece too!!! Made my day ^_^


----------



## znapschatz

Merl said:


> Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 94986


Congratulations! On June 1, my wife and I celebrated our 42nd anniversary, still crazy in love. I wish happiness and love for all!


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> I've found out that _besides your love ones_, nobody can be trusted.


I've found out that sometimes your loved ones can't be trusted either. Especially when large sums of money are in play.


----------



## geralmar

Never mind. Sorry for the bother.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> I've found out that sometimes your loved ones can't be trusted either. Especially when large sums of money are in play.


Even with family, make it legal on real documents.


----------



## Klassik

geralmar said:


> I'm approaching my seventh decade and embarrassed to admit that I've flown in an airplane no more than half a dozen times in my entire life-- and never at night. Will someone tell me what can be seen out the window at night? I'm particularly interested in what the ocean and sky look like. (My first flight was as an infant being flown to the states from Okinawa after the war. I couldn't breathe and the pilot had to radio for permission to fly the plane (prop) at a lower altitude. My father says I was a royal pain.) Do the stars move? Do they look different? What do ships on the water look like? Can you see the ocean? Clouds, moonlight. I realize now I will probably never fly again and so will never see for myself. I love stargazing and sitting in my backyard at night I sometimes see an airplane so high it looks like a moving star. I wonder what the passengers are seeing or if they even care.


To be honest, I can't really recall much about what can be seen out of an airplane window at night. Usually keeping the window shade open at night is frowned upon anyway. I don't think the ground is all that visible at night anyway, but it might depend on the moon and cloud cover. Anyway, I'm sure there are good videos of this on YouTube. Give it a try. If nothing else, maybe take a cheap redeye flight somewhere just for the experience.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 94986


Congrats in 15 characters or more!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> I've found out that _besides your love ones_, nobody can be trusted.


Nobody can be fully trusted, period. All the surface, most people are nice, but when you get to know a person very well or for very long, everyone has a crappy side to them.


----------



## Blancrocher

To all the recently betrothed--you might want to put the date of your wedding anniversary in your Google calendar. By year 2 you'll probably be grateful for the reminder.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Nobody can be fully trusted, period. All the surface, most people are nice, but when you get to know a person very well or for very long, everyone has a crappy side to them.


I do trust the opinion from my parents and my other half, If I can't rely on them, then all is lost.


----------



## Gordontrek

Attending a week-long music festival that is the highlight of every summer for me. Playing a LOT of really fantastic music. Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture, John Williams's Sayura's Theme, and the last movement of Beethoven 9! We're also premiering four new works. The theme of the week is music from or inspired by the Far East, i.e. China and Japan. I'm also participating in some wind ensemble and brass quintet selections. 
My motivation as a trumpet player has been lacking very much as of late. I was hoping this week would give me some inspiration to keep playing. So far so good. Reminde me of what I would miss if I stopped playing.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Tied the knot, yesterday. Fantastic day. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 94986


Oh well done! Wishing you both all the very best in life. 
Lovely photo too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Blancrocher said:


> To all the recently betrothed--you might want to put the date of your wedding anniversary in your Google calendar. By year 2 you'll probably be grateful for the reminder.


Good Idea I'm lucky to remember my own name...........


----------



## Bettina

I'm in Nashville for a conference right now - I'll probably be too busy to post much, but I'm having a great time! It's not a country music conference (I would never do such a thing!!) even though it is taking place in the world's capital of country music.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina said:


> I'm in Nashville for a conference right now - I'll probably be too busy to post much, but I'm having a great time! It's not a country music conference (I would never do such a thing!!) even though it is taking place in the world's capital of country music.:lol:


So no Yodelling at your conference?


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I'm in Nashville for a conference right now - I'll probably be too busy to post much, but I'm having a great time! It's not a country music conference (I would never do such a thing!!) even though it is taking place in the world's capital of country music.:lol:


I've never been to Nashville, but my buddy went to college there at Vanderbilt (I have been to Branson, MO, against my will, but we won't speak of this experience :lol. He really enjoyed his time there. I'm sure there's a lot to see aside from country music stuff. Nashville may not be Hockeytown USA, but is there any excitement in the city about the Predators hockey team being in the Stanley Cup Finals?



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good Idea I'm lucky to remember my own name...........


I can usually remember dates, but one thing I cannot remember is my age. I no longer can remember how old I am! I usually have to do a calculation anytime someone asks!


----------



## Baccouri

One word : antidepressant


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm in Nashville for a conference right now - I'll probably be too busy to post much, but I'm having a great time! It's not a country music conference (I would never do such a thing!!) even though it is taking place in the world's capital of country music.:lol:


Enjoy it. I may have been to Nashville, but I don't remember.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Enjoy it. I may have been to Nashville, but I don't remember.


My friend, the Vanderbilt grad, did tell me once that the Nashville natives have an annoying tendency to refer to their town as "Nashvegas." I suppose what happens in Nashvegas stays in Nashvegas! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Had three premieres recently. Also going to begin working on a new composition for guitar duo, possibly for a performance at the Melbourne Recital Centre but it depends....the MRC tend to choose which potential programme they prefer from the ensembles who perform there when they submit them to be looked over. It's very likely that this duo will be asked to play a new programme of Australian music for guitar duo in which a new 10 minute work I write will be performed but so far there's no guarantee.

In the meantime the duo will be playing a piece i wrote for them back in 2013 in a concert up in Queensland which is pretty cool. 

And I'm off to see Macbeth performed by the Melbourne Theatre Company tonight (very exciting).

Choir news: busy week of rehearsals this week. On Thursday Sir Andrew Davis will be directing us before we join the orchestra on Friday night for the first orchestral rehearsal of Haydn's _The Creation._


----------



## hpowders

Getting ready to depart for a mini-vacation, to Portland, Oregon; Seattle, Washington; also, Victoria and Vancouver in Canada.

My primary mission-to enjoy some great coffee, food and wine.

My secondary mission-to bring classical music to the heathens.

Being a passionate coffee lover, I sure do hope the coffee is Godunov!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Getting ready to depart for a mini-vacation, to Portland, Oregon; Seattle, Washington; also, Victoria and Vancouver in Canada.
> 
> My primary mission-to enjoy some great coffee, food and wine.
> 
> My secondary mission-to bring classical music to the heathens.
> 
> Being a passionate coffee lover, I sure do hope the coffee is Godunov!


I will be vacationing this summer in Canada as well, but I will be going to Ontario and Quebec. Some people like to go to the tropics during the summer, but those of us living on the Gulf know that a real vacation is going someplace where 80 F is considered warm! 

The Canadians can keep their coffee if they want. I won't take any of it. I'm sure Tim Horton's won't be happy to hear that! :lol: I will be sure to get some Canadian maple syrup though!

I hear Vancouver and Victoria are quite nice. Give us a nice report on your findings. I might want to visit the other side of Canada sometime soon. I'll just have to be sure to stay out of Alberta. Some people call that the Canadian Texas!


----------



## Merl

Anyone got a holiday villa to rent? We're planning a last minute honeymoon / holiday.


----------



## znapschatz

hpowders said:


> Getting ready to depart for a mini-vacation, to Portland, Oregon; Seattle, Washington; also, Victoria and Vancouver in Canada.
> 
> My primary mission-to enjoy some great coffee, food and wine.
> 
> My secondary mission-to bring classical music to the heathens.
> 
> Being a passionate coffee lover, I sure do hope the coffee is Godunov!


Try not to Borus with your review.


----------



## hpowders

znapschatz said:


> Try not to Borus with your review.


Notung would upset me more!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Merl said:


> Anyone got a holiday villa to rent? We're planning a last minute honeymoon / holiday.


Yeah but the airfares will be a killer


----------



## Sonata

I'm feeling discouraged. I started a garden this year (last year I did garden but it was a small container garden only. I put a lot of time in this year, tilling a spot in the yard, starting seedlings. And just about every seedling I put in has died and only a few of my seeds have sprouted so far. I'm trying to blow it off, but I don't have much free time it's just so hard to think of all that time as a waste.

I know there were several things I should have done differently (I am not looking for suggestions, as I pretty much know where I went wrong). I just don't know that I have the time to do a proper garden


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I'm feeling discouraged. I started a garden this year (last year I did garden but it was a small container garden only. I put a lot of time in this year, tilling a spot in the yard, starting seedlings. And just about every seedling I put in has died and only a few of my seeds have sprouted so far. I'm trying to blow it off, but I don't have much free time it's just so hard to think of all that time as a waste.
> 
> I know there were several things I should have done differently (I am not looking for suggestions, as I pretty much know where I went wrong). I just don't know that I have the time to do a proper garden


I know the feeling Sonata, that's why we hiring a man four times a year to do the job.
Only cutting grass fits me.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm trying to come up with ways to come up with the money to pay the school back in order to attend classes next semester.


----------



## sjwright

It's Friday, and I'm counting down the hours until it's time to go home and relax for the weekend. I'm hoping the guy that's supposed to come by and fix my dishwasher Saturday morning honors his appointment and shows up so I can stop washing dishes by hand. I finished my piano trio yesterday and I plan on devoting my mental energies away from composition for awhile and start working on achieving this IT certification I've been thinking about for the past couple of months.


----------



## Guest

I'm slowly getting my flying phobia under control. Flew to Arizona last month and to Texas this month. I'll never look forward to flying, but the intense fear is abating.


----------



## Art Rock

Preparing for normal life again. Tomorrow we put my mother-in-law on the plane to Shanghai after a stay of 10 weeks.


----------



## Totenfeier

Next week, I close the cover on my thirty-first year of teaching high school English.


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> Next week, I close the cover on my thirty-first year of teaching high school English.


I only made it through 26 years!


----------



## Totenfeier

Kontrapunctus said:


> I only made it through 26 years!


The therapy and medication are _really_ helping, let me tell you!


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> The therapy and medication are _really_ helping, let me tell you!


I loved my daily interactions with students and still miss the actual teaching aspects. I do not, however, miss the 500ish hours I spent grading papers at home every year!


----------



## Klassik

I found out by accident recently that I have access to the _Fanfare_ magazine through the databases at work. It has the classical music reviews from the newest issues and archives going back to 2006. I guess I'll be wasting a lot of productive time reading classical music recording reviews now!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bought some new shoes today--they don't look great and aren't that comfortable.


----------



## Bettina

Blancrocher said:


> Bought some new shoes today--they don't look great and aren't that comfortable.


Sorry to hear that the new shoes aren't working out! This isn't a good day for you as a Shoeman. :lol:


----------



## Guest

One of the clarinettists in the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra asked me for a clarinet piece, giving him a finished score tomorrow entirely handwritten.


----------



## helenora

I'm currently helping to translate the following for my friend's application for one of German universities and I'm not sure if a translation correct is.

the question is that this person will apply for summer semester 2018 and deadline for sending documents is before August, but his certificate will be issued after August, so basically he wants to know if it's possible to apply with already existing transcript records from previous term and then send a certificate later, after deadline.

below is the sentence which is needed to be translated into German. Please, German speaking members help to translate it into German 

in English it is like that:

I would like to know if it is possible to apply for Master program for summer semester 2018 with my transcript records of a previous semester since I'll get my Bachelor certificate in August ( it will be issued in August) which means it will be after TUBAF application deadline.

please, help to check the German version:

In puncto die Erhaltung von mein Bachelor Zertifikat ware mir in August machtbar und die Bewerbungfrist von TUBAF ist bevor August , ob es mir moglich ist fur Sommer semester 2018 zu bewerben?


----------



## Art Rock

^ that translation is not good. I could improve it, but it's better if you ask someone who speaks German as their mother tongue (or as close to that as possible, e.g. Siegendes Licht.


----------



## helenora

Art Rock said:


> ^ that translation is not good. I could improve it, but it's better if you ask someone who speaks German as their mother tongue (or as close to that as possible, e.g. Siegendes Licht.


yes, I was thinking about that and I know it's not good, that's why I'm asking for help here. the German sentence ( the translation) sounds very weird.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

helenora said:


> I would like to know if it is possible to apply for Master program for summer semester 2018 with my transcript records of a previous semester since I'll get my Bachelor certificate in August ( it will be issued in August) which means it will be after TUBAF application deadline.


Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, das Master-Programm für das Sommersemester 2018 mit meinen Transkript-Aufzeichnungen eines vorherigen Semesters zu beantragen, da ich mein Bachelor-Zertifikat erst im August bekomme (es wird im August herausgegeben), was bedeutet, dass es nach dem TUBAF Bewerbungsfrist passiert.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

As for what happens in my life: yesterday I stood in a queue at the Elbphilharmonie for seven hours as the sale of tickets for the next season began - and was rewarded with tickets for seven concerts. Bruckner, Mahler, Mozart, Sibelius, Andreas Scholl, Matthias Goerne singing Winterreise, chamber music of Mendelssohn and Schumann, and more Schubert lieder. What a wonderful life! I did not get all I wanted (performances like Beethoven by Anna-Sophie Mutter, piano cycle by Murray Perahia and lieder by Jonas Kaufmann were sold out within minutes) but I did get plenty enough.


----------



## helenora

SiegendesLicht said:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, das Master-Programm für das Sommersemester 2018 mit meinen Transkript-Aufzeichnungen eines vorherigen Semesters zu beantragen, da ich mein Bachelor-Zertifikat erst im August bekomme (es wird im August herausgegeben), was bedeutet, dass es nach dem TUBAF Bewerbungsfrist passiert.


Vielen Dank fur deine Hilfe!


----------



## Tristan

My third year at Stanford has officially concluded with my last final today. Time seems to be moving so quickly. I can't believe I only have one year left here; I'm going to miss it, but at the same time, I am ready to "get out into the world". I'm still essentially in a bubble.

Though if I decide to go to graduate school, I may be at Stanford even longer, which I would love


----------



## Pugg

Just enjoying life, wonderful house ,food on the table and..... the best ever partner one could wish, add some good friends who like good music and my question......what more can one want?


----------



## Art Rock

Preparing for an "invasion". Kampen is hosting the international Hanze days the coming four days, and 300000 visitors are expected to come to the city centre.


----------



## Gordontrek

Conducting an orchestra for the first time on Monday night. First rehearsal for my college's summer orchestra. I'm doing all four movements of Le Tombeau de Couperin. 
Half of me is absolutely pumped, and the other half is shaking in my boots, wondering "what the heck have I gotten myself into..."


----------



## Pugg

Going to see Murray Perahia this evening, so excited, even if its going to be 30 Celsius.... today.


----------



## Guest

I wish my father were still here.  This is one of my favorite pictures of him--that's astronaut "Shorty" Powers on the right. They met to discuss potential Project Mercury landing sites.


----------



## Klassik

I decided to listen to one of the CDs I inherited from my father this evening as it is Father's Day here in the US today. I decided to listen to the CD with Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies on it. The 5th is conducted by Anton Nanut and performed by the Radio Symphony Orchestra Ljubljana and the 6th by Bystrik Rezucha and the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. My dad, being the ultimate cheapskate, probably paid around $2.99 for this CD new in the 1980s from some place like Woolworth's, Target, or Auchan. Although it's an ultra cheapie (there's no label name on the CD, but I think it's published by Madacy), the performances on it are inspired and are amongst my favorite performances of Beethoven symphonies. Nanut's 5th may actually be my favorite Beethoven's 5th. 

Anyway, I was so inspired by the performance, that I started air conducting the first movement of the 5th (in my underwear of course) and starting singing, "It only cost $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.999999!" :lol:

I'm not sure what I got more from my father, my love for classical music or my cheapness!


----------



## dillonp2020

Klassik said:


> I decided to listen to one of the CDs I inherited from my father this evening as it is Father's Day here in the US today. I decided to listen to the CD with Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies on it. The 5th is conducted by Anton Nanut and performed by the Radio Symphony Orchestra Ljubljana and the 6th by Bystrik Rezucha and the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. My dad, being the ultimate cheapskate, probably paid around $2.99 for this CD new in the 1980s from some place like Woolworth's, Target, or Auchan. Although it's an ultra cheapie (there's no label name on the CD, but I think it's published by Madacy), the performances on it are inspired and are amongst my favorite performances of Beethoven symphonies. Nanut's 5th may actually be my favorite Beethoven's 5th.
> 
> Anyway, I was so inspired by the performance, that I started air conducting the first movement of the 5th (in my underwear of course) and starting singing, "It only cost $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.999999!" :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure what I got more from my father, my love for classical music or my cheapness!


Its funny, I was just listening to a cd of Leontyne Price doing Puccini heroines I inherited from my grandfather indirectly. He died 10 years before I was born and left his entire cd collection to my grandmother, who in turn left me her cd collection to me when she passed. Oldies but goodies, which basically precludes sound quality. The best thing I got was Nilsson, Price, and Di Stefano Turandot, which has terrile quality.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Going to see Murray Perahia this evening, so excited, even if its going to be 30 Celsius.... today.


And, how was it?


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> And, how was it?


It was stunning, there were young and upcoming pianist amongst the public, that aside at 70 his playing is beyond believe, nothing routine, the programme was bit predictable but the way like he played the Schubert op.142 was stunning.
His toucher is like it has ever been and he's analyse the music whilst playing is so exciting as if he's playing it for the first time. The absolute highlight was the Beethoven sonata 111 , I have no words for it, lets call it "out of this world" .

Down site, horrible seats, near the famous stairs in the concertgebouw.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Klassik said:


> I decided to listen to one of the CDs I inherited from my father this evening as it is Father's Day here in the US today. I decided to listen to the CD with Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies on it. The 5th is conducted by Anton Nanut and performed by the Radio Symphony Orchestra Ljubljana and the 6th by Bystrik Rezucha and the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. My dad, being the ultimate cheapskate, probably paid around $2.99 for this CD new in the 1980s from some place like Woolworth's, Target, or Auchan. Although it's an ultra cheapie (there's no label name on the CD, but I think it's published by Madacy), the performances on it are inspired and are amongst my favorite performances of Beethoven symphonies. Nanut's 5th may actually be my favorite Beethoven's 5th.
> 
> Anyway, I was so inspired by the performance, that I started air conducting the first movement of the 5th (in my underwear of course) and starting singing, "It only cost $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.99! $2.999999!" :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure what I got more from my father, my love for classical music or my cheapness!


Just wondering, does the CD have a picture of a landscape (trees, grass, etc.)? Because I think I might have the same one, as it doesn't have a label, and also it does not say the conductors of the pieces on the CD. Also, the fifth symphony's third movement is marked at 9:20, when it's really only 5:00 or so in the real recording. Is this the same one?


----------



## Klassik

Yes, we are probably talking about the same CD. Here's a picture:










http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/the-best-of-beethoven-vol-1-mr0002700673

These el cheapo CDs were famous for being stingy about cutting off repeats.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Oh, this is mine- except 5 and 6 instead of 1 and 2 (I couldn't find the exact 5 and 6 online). I don't think mine's even on Allmusic.


----------



## Klassik

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh, this is mine- except 5 and 6 instead of 1 and 2 (I couldn't find the exact 5 and 6 online). I don't think mine's even on Allmusic.
> 
> View attachment 95413


I guess they are different CDs, but it might be from the same publisher (Madacy). Perhaps your CDs are newer than the one I have. A lot of these Eastern European recordings were sold to multiple publishers. Some would publish the correct names, some would make up names, and others would not publish the names at all. Madacy, Pilz, and Point Classics are three big label names who did things like this.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> It was stunning, there were young and upcoming pianist amongst the public, that aside at 70 his playing is beyond believe, nothing routine, the programme was bit predictable but the way like he played the Schubert op.142 was stunning.
> His toucher is like it has ever been and he's analyse the music whilst playing is so exciting as if he's playing it for the first time. The absolute highlight was the Beethoven sonata 111 , I have no words for it, lets call it "out of this world" .
> 
> Down site, horrible seats, near the famous stairs in the concertgebouw.


What's wrong with the stairs?

Murray Perahia, together with the orchestra of Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields is going to perform the whole cycle of Beethoven's pian concertos at our Elphi in autumn. Officially they are all sold out, but in reality, with a bit of time and patience, you can still get a ticket, and I fully intend to do so. One more reason you should finally come to Hamburg 
Ah yes, and there are no horrible seats at the Elphi.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> What's wrong with the stairs?
> 
> Murray Perahia, together with the orchestra of Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields is going to perform the whole cycle of Beethoven's pian concertos at our Elphi in autumn. Officially they are all sold out, but in reality, with a bit of time and patience, you can still get a ticket, and I fully intend to do so. One more reason you should finally come to Hamburg
> Ah yes, and there are no horrible seats at the Elphi.





















The stairs are steep, the seats offer very little room for the feet...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Summer vacation!!!


----------



## Klassik

What is it about rain that causes college students to stay home? We had a trace of rain today, but it seems like half the college decided to seek shelter and not come to class! 

But, anyway, those of us who have to work with those people who have never heard of an umbrella had a quiet day today. I'm surrounded by some very smart people, but it seems like we rarely have any sort of intellectual discussions. Whenever we do talk, it's about campus politics or something like that. Either that or we're all on our computers talking about our underwear on classical music forums. Oh, wait, that's me!  Today, however, I had a very nice conversation about a variety of subjects with one of my co-workers. I really enjoyed it! 

Classical music did come up briefly. We were discussing historical keyboard instruments. He asked me how virginals got their name. I told him that it's because nobody plays them! :lol: Hey, why not? 

Oh, and as you can see, we're very productive at my place of employment!


----------



## Pugg

> What's wrong with the stairs?


Nothing wrong with the stairs, great artist like to come down there....they have a certain classic style ....



> The stairs are steep, the seats offer very little room for the feet...


And this is what I mean by bad places, and we sitting on the far right seats.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> *What is it about rain that causes college students to stay home? * We had a trace of rain today, but it seems like half the college decided to seek shelter and not come to class!
> 
> But, anyway, those of us who have to work with those people who have never heard of an umbrella had a quiet day today. I'm surrounded by some very smart people, but it seems like we rarely have any sort of intellectual discussions. Whenever we do talk, it's about campus politics or something like that. Either that or we're all on our computers talking about our underwear on classical music forums. Oh, wait, that's me!  Today, however, I had a very nice conversation about a variety of subjects with one of my co-workers. I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Classical music did come up briefly. We were discussing historical keyboard instruments. He asked me how virginals got their name. I told him that it's because nobody plays them! :lol: Hey, why not?
> 
> Oh, and as you can see, we're very productive at my place of employment!


The same reason that causes them to faint when a guest speaker comes on campus to give opposing points of view.

They are used to being pampered, always getting their own way and have never been exposed to life's disappointments. The word "no" is alien to their vocabularies.

Heavens!! Abortion is wrong???? I need a safe space!!!! There is no way I can take tomorrow's final exam, I am so upset!!! :lol:

It's raining. Let's start a petition to delay today's research report hand-in date.

Poor babies!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> The same reason that causes them to faint when a guest speaker comes on campus to give opposing points of view.
> 
> They are used to being pampered, always getting their own way and have never been exposed to life's disappointments. The word "no" is alien to their vocabularies.
> 
> Heavens!! Abortion is wrong???? I need a safe space!!!! There is no way I can take tomorrow's final exam, I am so upset!!! :lol:
> 
> It's raining. Let's start a petition to delay today's research report hand-in date.
> 
> Poor babies!


*
"And ignorant of ancient Chinese music for solo piano. Insufferable swine, all."

*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hpowders said:


> It's raining. Let's start a petition to delay today's research report hand-in date.


There is more historical precedence to doing this than you may think! This happen _all _the time in the 1800s and early 1900s, especially when there was little medicine for when people would catch colds! It was a health choice decision! And also if the muddy roads became terrible from rain, no use taking a cab in that. Nowadays you could say the same thing, except that we do have medicine and we get over colds easily compared to people of the past. Historical habits just passed onto us.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> It's raining. Let's start a petition to delay today's research report hand-in date.
> 
> Poor babies!


Well, I give them credit for turning something in by hand. In their position, I'd probably just email it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There is more historical precedence to doing this than you may think! This happen _all _the time in the 1800s and early 1900s, especially when there was little medicine for when people would catch colds! It was a health choice decision! And also if the muddy roads became terrible from rain, no use taking a cab in that. Nowadays you could say the same thing, except that we do have medicine and we get over colds easily compared to people of the past. Historical habits just passed onto us.


*"Reminds me when I had to walk 5 miles to school in the snow. Uphill both ways!"

*


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There is more historical precedence to doing this than you may think! This happen _all _the time in the 1800s and early 1900s, especially when there was little medicine for when people would catch colds! It was a health choice decision! And also if the muddy roads became terrible from rain, no use taking a cab in that. Nowadays you could say the same thing, except that we do have medicine and we get over colds easily compared to people of the past. Historical habits just passed onto us.


Well, I don't want them getting sick because then they might make me sick! It's a good thing if they stay home then! :lol:

But, seriously, I think I've developed some kind of super immune system working with college students over the last several years! They're always coughing, sneezing, and whatever else, but I usually avoid catching anything. Knock on wood, huh?



hpowders said:


> The same reason that causes them to faint when a guest speaker comes on campus to give opposing points of view.
> 
> They are used to being pampered, always getting their own way and have never been exposed to life's disappointments. The word "no" is alien to their vocabularies.
> 
> Heavens!! Abortion is wrong???? I need a safe space!!!! There is no way I can take tomorrow's final exam, I am so upset!!! :lol:
> 
> It's raining. Let's start a petition to delay today's research report hand-in date.
> 
> Poor babies!


The students around here aren't too bad. Most of them don't think they're special little snowflakes (well, most of the time at least). A lot of the students here are from working class backgrounds actually. That does not mean that they don't have three grandmas who die each semester though! :lol:

The students in the high school program can be worse than the regular students since so many people tell them how special they are that they are in college when they should be in a regular high school, but I usually remind them that they are in school because they are dumb and need to learn a lot about the world! They usually fail the little logic games that I play with them! 



Vaneyes said:


> *"Reminds me when I had to walk 5 miles to school in the snow. Uphill both ways!"*


*

A student was telling me a story about something that happened in her life, and I quote, "....soooooooo long ago!" It turns out that what she was describing happened in 2015! *


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Not much been going on in the last few weeks. Practicing, doing my part-time job, fun times chatting with internet people using a certain undisclosed platform to talk about classical music (might be why I don't comment here a lot recently ). Otherwise being isolated from my school friends.  What a long summer...

Been writing a story, though, as well as reading a new Dostoevsky book off and on, the _Devils_. Hopefully I'll finish both by the end of the summer.


----------



## Selby

I have spent the week at home with pneumonia. I feel really whiny about it. I am, however, getting to listen to a lot of music.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> But, seriously, I think I've developed some kind of super immune system working with college students over the last several years! They're always coughing, sneezing, and whatever else, but I usually avoid catching anything. Knock on wood, huh?


This has happened to me too - I've become immune to basically everything because of my job as a piano teacher. I almost never get sick, even though I've been exposed to some nasty germs...sometimes my students come in with their noses running, and their snot actually drips onto the piano keys!  (I apologize for this latest installment in my ongoing series of TMI posts! :lol


----------



## hpowders

I'm usually impervious to illness. I haven't had a cold in some 30 years. Yet two days after I got home from the Pacific Northwest, last Saturday, my throat got tight and I developed a full-fledged chest cold and have just about lost my voice. I haven't slept for three nights from all the deep coughing....and last night I was posting at 1:30AM-quite uncharacteristically.

That's what happens when you share a bus with 40 other people, although I could have caught it from anyone on the plane back home.

So go easy on me. My condition is rather delicate at this time. :lol:


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I'm usually impervious to illness. I haven't had a cold in some 30 years. Yet two days after I got home from the Pacific Northwest, last Saturday, my throat got tight and I developed a full-fledged chest cold and have just about lost my voice. I haven't slept for three nights from all the deep coughing....and last night I was posting at 1:30AM-quite uncharacteristically.
> 
> That's what happens when you share a bus with 40 other people, although I could have caught it from anyone on the plane back home.
> 
> So go easy on me. My condition is rather delicate at this time. :lol:


I'm sorry that you're not feeling well! I hope you feel better soon. I promise not to upset you while you're still recovering...I'll try not to do any posts about the brilliance of Liszt's transcriptions of Bach fugues! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> This has happened to me too - I've become immune to basically everything because of my job as a piano teacher. I almost never get sick, even though I've been exposed to some nasty germs...sometimes my students come in with their noses running, and their snot actually drips onto the piano keys!  (I apologize for this latest installment in my ongoing series of TMI posts!)


Wow, talk about some snot-nosed kids! 

Stories from the the college (well, technically this is from the college I used to work for before I came to my current employer): Our maintenance worker was grabbing a bunch of chairs out of classrooms. I asked him what he was doing. He told me that he needed to clean the chairs because they all had little blood stains on the seats. If that was not bad enough, he proceeded to show me many examples!  I guess I know what Bettina's granny panties look like!

Story #2 from the college: We have a lot of students who want to attend our nursing program. They have to take a lot of science classes and such. One time one of my former student workers came to my desk all excited. She said she had to show me something that I just had to see! Well, it turns out that they were studying STDs and the instructor gave them handouts with pictures of diseased female genitalia. For some reason, she just loved looking at those!  Oddly enough, she wasn't the only student worker I've had who seems to love pictures of diseased body parts. I don't know, maybe they're Schubert fans? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *"Reminds me when I had to walk 5 miles to school in the snow. Uphill both ways!"
> 
> *


Yes I'm familiar with that school pathway. Death Valley, 111 degrees, most days, right? Uphill both ways. Small portable fan on Ms. Marble's desk.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm sorry that you're not feeling well! I hope you feel better soon. I promise not to upset you while you're still recovering...I'll try not to do any posts about the brilliance of Liszt's transcriptions of Bach fugues! :lol:


Thank you!

Bettina, you are absolutely no problem.....uh oh....I feel a relapse coming on! Liszt did WHAT?????


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm sorry that you're not feeling well! I hope you feel better soon. I promise not to upset you while you're still recovering...I'll try not to do any posts about the brilliance of *Liszt's transcriptions of Bach fugues!* :lol:


Liszt's virtuoso secret was that eleventh finger he could use for extra-wide chromatic chords.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Bettina, you are absolutely no problem.....uh oh....I feel a relapse coming on! Liszt did WHAT?????


Here's a video, but you'd better not watch it now. Wait until you get well. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> ...and have just about lost my voice


How come we can never benefit from this here at TC? 

Just kidding. The important question is how many kids puked on you when you were teaching? :lol:

I have not had a student puke on me...yet. I almost did once though when I was working as a psychological researcher at the university. It's a long story, but I will say that the participant got so nervous and sweaty that he smelled like Beethoven!  Ironically, we were researching dating!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Liszt's virtuoso secret was that eleventh finger he could use for extra-wide chromatic chords.


I have an eleventh finger too, but that's no secret!  I don't know if it's good for extra-wide chromatic chords though. Does anyone have a piano with extra-wide keys for me to experiment with? :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Here's a video, but you'd better not watch it now. Wait until you get well. :lol:


He's very good, but I don't think this great Bach piece works well on piano. Still, his playing is impressive-plenty of "romanticisms", but this is Liszt-Bach, not pure Bach.

I would rather hear him in the Liszt Sonata, Schumann's Carnaval, Chopin Sonatas 2 & 3, and perhaps, Debussy Preludes and Images.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I have an eleventh finger too, but that's no secret!  I don't know if it's good for extra-wide chromatic chords though. Does anyone have a piano with extra-wide keys for me to experiment with? :devil:


You can use my piano. It's OK if you get overexcited and make a mess on the keys...my piano has already been subjected to many bodily fluids (including snot and puke), and one more splash won't hurt!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I have an eleventh finger too, but that's no secret!  I don't know if it's good for extra-wide chromatic chords though. Does anyone have a piano with extra-wide keys for me to experiment with? :devil:


Except that yours seems to be wasted....vestigial? I'm going by the pencil drawing in circulation.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Except that yours seems to be wasted....vestigial? I'm going by the pencil drawing in circulation.


This is a family forum. Some things just have to be hidden! :devil: I'm working on a revised version. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> You can use my piano. It's OK if you get overexcited and make a mess on the keys...my piano has already been subjected to many bodily fluids (including snot and puke), and one more splash won't hurt!


Well, you had me going for a while! :devil: After reading the rest of the message, well, I might have to pass! Who do you think I am, Schumann?! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

I just found out that behind ever sort of joke , there's a true story . :devil:


----------



## Blancrocher

Had a conversation with my significant other about my ideas for installing a stereo system in our main living area. It went very badly...but I consider this a preliminary gesture. At least I planted the seed.


----------



## Pugg

Just unpacked a box from JPC......it's like Christmas all over again. :angel:


----------



## Rosie

Wow, I keep forgetting about this site, haha.

I'm doing waitressing since being here last, still in love with Mozart :angel: and my boyfriend doesn't mind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Our cat was missing since thursday, he always comes home in the evening. Just now we found him, hiding in a neighbourhood garage. He had been chased there by a dog. He is now safe and sound at home, a bit thirsty and hungry. PHEW!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just brought two vinyl records at lunch time- JImi Hendrix Experience Smash Hits remastered album $25 and Zappa One size fits all $24 both brand new vinyls - that makes 3 copies of one Size i've got now


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just brought two vinyl records at lunch time- JImi Hendrix Experience Smash Hits remastered album $25 and Zappa One size fits all $24 both brand new vinyls - that makes 3 copies of one Size i've got now


Still friends with the new neighbours?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Still friends with the new neighbours?


Have had a change to fire up the stereo yet, so the jury is still out on that one.

What do you think I should fire up first Jimi or Frank?


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Have had a change to fire up the stereo yet, so the jury is still out on that one.
> 
> What do you think I should fire up first Jimi or Frank?


Go with Jimi,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ok will do - this is the Album I brought will crank it up at first available opportunity and let you know how it goes with the neighbours!


UK version[edit]

"Purple Haze" - 2:52
"Fire" - 2:45
"The Wind Cries Mary" - 3:20
"Can You See Me" - 2:33
"51st Anniversary" - 3:16
"Hey Joe" (Billy Roberts) - 3:30
"Stone Free" - 3:36
"The Stars That Play with Laughing Sam's Dice" - 4:21
"Manic Depression" - 3:42
"Highway Chile" - 3:32
"Burning of the Midnight Lamp" - 3:39
"Foxy Lady" - 3:18


----------



## Pugg

I just received an mail that my bank pass was blocked......please click here.......

As If.......:devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I just received an mail that my bank pass was blocked......please click here.......
> 
> As If.......:devil:


Damn my plans have been foiled again, what if I told you your windows has a virus........ would you give me your IP address?


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Damn my plans have been foiled again, what if I told you your windows has a virus........ would you give me your IP address?


Only if P.M is allowed otherwise strangers may see it also.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Only if P.M is allowed otherwise strangers may see it also.


Oh damn again, my IP is 123456789 - see I showed you mine now you can show me yours


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh damn again, my IP is 123456789 - see I showed you mine now you can show me yours


Eddie, I am not 12 any more.......


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok will do - this is the Album I brought will crank it up at first available opportunity and let you know how it goes with the neighbours!
> 
> 
> UK version[edit]
> 
> "Purple Haze" - 2:52
> "Fire" - 2:45
> "The Wind Cries Mary" - 3:20
> "Can You See Me" - 2:33
> "51st Anniversary" - 3:16
> "Hey Joe" (Billy Roberts) - 3:30
> "Stone Free" - 3:36
> "The Stars That Play with Laughing Sam's Dice" - 4:21
> "Manic Depression" - 3:42
> "Highway Chile" - 3:32
> "Burning of the Midnight Lamp" - 3:39
> "Foxy Lady" - 3:18


I saw Hendrix in 1970. He was so loud that I couldn't hear well for 3-4 days. (He did warn us: "This is gonna be loud, but dig it anyway.") No home system can duplicate the bone-rattling volume of Hendrix live or most rock bands, but please give it a try!

Here's a photo from the concert:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> I saw Hendrix in 1970. He was so loud that I couldn't hear well for 3-4 days. (He did warn us: "This is gonna be loud, but dig it anyway.") No home system can duplicate the bone-rattling volume of Hendrix live or most rock bands, but please give it a try!
> 
> Here's a photo from the concert:


Very Cool I'll give it my best shot until the cops come and powerme down...lol

Note my wife was at Jimi's Isle of Wight concert too in 1970


----------



## Guest

I saw him April 26th, 1970 at the Cal Expo race track. Those Marshall amps were mic'd through 18 Altec A-7 speakers! (9 on each side of the stage.) Don't know how many watts were driving them, but I'm sure it was in the tens of thousands.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

I just found a hummingbird's nest in the grass here in Maryland. It didn't contain any eggs, but I'm sure it was a hummingbird's because it was too small and light to fit a bird of any greater a weight. It fit in the palm of my hand. I used to be, and still am, a huge bird geek, so I'm able to identify most North American birds, more so in the Northeast.

Afterward I found a toad and entertained myself with him for a while, even though he squeaked and then peed on me out of distress.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I just received an mail that my bank pass was blocked......please click here.......
> 
> As If.......:devil:


The bank said they've solved this , guess what happened just now,............... again.......:scold:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> The bank said they've solved this , guess what happened just now,............... again.......:scold:


Eddie strikes again


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Eddie strikes again


And I am always "en garde"


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've been on a health and fitness journey for over 2 years now. It started because I was overweight, unfit and diabetic. I was diagnosed a type 2 diabetic in August 2008 and put on Metformin. Fast forward to December 2014 and my A1C was 7.2. For those that don't know, the A1C is a 3 month snapshot measuring your blood glucose levels. If it's above 6.4 you're considered diabetic. During that visit the doctor wanted to put me on a second medication. When we researched this second drug we discovered it's strongly linked with causing liver failure. In fact when I went back to the doctor in June 2015 one of the blood tests he ordered was to see how my liver was doing. I never did take that second drug.

Something in me snapped. I'd had enough. I didn't want to be on ANY medication, never mind two. I joined MyFitnessPal, an app that lets you track calories eaten and calories burned through exercise. I also started running. By April 2015 my fasting sugar was dropping into the 60's, which is low. I cut my Metformin medication in half. My sugar continued to go too low. So in April 2015 I stopped taking Metformin altogether, but kept monitoring my fasting sugar. It settled in the 70's and 80's. In June my A1C was 5.8 and my doctor confirmed I don't need medication. It has been getting lower every time I go. Today I got my latest A1C result and it's 5.2. My diabetes is under tight control and I'm feeling pretty proud of myself the way I have turned my life and health around!


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> I saw Hendrix in 1970. He was so loud that I couldn't hear well for 3-4 days. (He did warn us: "This is gonna be loud, but dig it anyway.") No home system can duplicate the bone-rattling volume of Hendrix live or most rock bands, but please give it a try!


Not if you have any respect for your hearing. After a few years of ignoring the pain when working close to these ear killers at rock concerts while doing concert photography, compounded by unprotected hearing back when the army paid such matters no attention during live fire training, my hearing today is at a diminished level. This is a sad and distressing situation for me, but I can't go back. All I can do is beseech one and all to learn from my example and forgo the 11 volume. It isn't worth the damage.


----------



## znapschatz

Meanwhile, here's another... Several days ago, along with several other items, I purchased a $50 gift card and brought it all home in a plastic bag. A few days later, I looked for the card, couldn't find it anywhere, then realized I must have inadvertently discarded it with my other recyclables into the 50 gallon trash container due for next day's pickup. With a great deal of trepidation, I commenced to search for it amid all the glass, metal and paper that had accumulated over the week, convinced there was only a slim possibility the tiny card could be recovered. But then I opened the lid, and there it was! Right on top, partially covered by a piece of paper, but quite visible. Not only was the mistake redeemed, but I felt under a lucky star. Unfortunately, subsequent circumstances demonstrated that part to have been delusional  , but at least I got the gift card back.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I successfully made a flight from CA to AZ yesterday. Some of you may recall that I have a terrible fear of flying, and ever since last October when my wife and I were about to board a plane to Chicago and I simply couldn't, I vowed I would work on it...and I did! My neighbor is an airline pilot (I probably shouldn't state its name ), I read a helpful book written by a pilot, and I've worked on my mindset--staying in the "present" rather than worrying about what might might happen in the future. It all came together and worked pretty well.


This is a MAJOR achievement, K! I hope you are extremely proud of yourself. ... I bet you a pair of your speakers that eventually you will come to LOVE take-offs and landings. 

Bear hug and three kisses for you and my girls.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> This is a MAJOR achievement, K! I hope you are extremely proud of yourself. ... I bet you a pair of your speakers that eventually you will come to LOVE take-offs and landings.
> 
> Bear hug and three kisses for you and my girls.


Good to see you back.:cheers:


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> I was listening to Mahler's 2nd symphony today(in case you are wondering, I'm still suffering from a sort of anhedonia, but I get glimmers of things...), and was in the finale. I was remembering my live introduction to the work, when an old man slapped his knee as a sort of exclamation at this epic part towards the end of the finale. I haven't listened to the entire work enough in depth since that live concert possibly 4 years ago, so I had sort of lost in my recollection that moment, but I heard it again today and something about the memory of the man doing that gave me a shiver. It's a very powerful moment, in one of Mahler's "eternal" building sections. I'm glad I can still occasionally experience things like this.
> 
> I'm seeing a new psychiatric nurse, and in my experience they tend to be much more empathetic and flexible, down to earth, than psychiatrists. I strongly get the impression that this guy is, and he is willing to help me change my meds that have been troubling me so much these last 8 months. So I'm feeling hopeful, though also anxious since my sleep has not always been good lately. Additionally, I'm trying hypnotherapy.


I am so happy to hear that you are beginning to feel the positive again! I have found that other patients are the very best support--try to find a bipolar support group in Seattle; don't join an online group.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Good to see you back.:cheers:


Thank you, I've missed you too much. I'm just going to visit this thread and the Animal Companion thread for the time being... oh, and I have to catch up in the birthday thread, too.


----------



## Klassik

Midweek holidays are strange. Tuesday is a holiday, but I have to work tomorrow. I wonder how many of my co-workers "got sick" during this weekend? :lol: Oh well, I'll be there even if I'm the only one there. At least the rest of the week will be short.


----------



## Guest

Had another performance of a guitar duo piece from 2013 up in Brisbane yesterday which I couldn't be there for, unfortunately. I'm working on a new piece for the same duo, something a bit longer this time. I am very excited for this duo; they came third in the inaugural ensemble competition that the Guitar Foundation of America ran this year. 

Tonight, choir starts up again. Richard Egarr is conducting us later this month for Mozart's Requiem. I haven't yet worked with him so I hope we all get along very well.


----------



## Pugg

I am alone till Friday, don't like it at all......


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am alone till Friday, don't like it at all......


You aren't alone when there is music and TC! We are real people too!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just quit my job with bloody winslow constructors - i drove all the way to Sale then my stupid boss calls me and tell me at 1pm in the afternoon to drive the 300km back to port Melbourne - so i told him to stick it

Luckily I have something else lined up


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just quit my job with bloody winslow constructors - i drove all the way to Sale then my stupid boss calls me and tell me at 1pm in the afternoon to drive the 300km back to port Melbourne - so i told him to stick it
> 
> Luckily I have something else lined up


Well, that's the best part, good luck.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Well, that's the best part, good luck.


Thanks Pugg but that dors not mean I'll be listening to Opera anytine soon...........


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks Pugg but that dors not mean I'll be listening to Opera anytine soon...........


It's alright by me Eddie , you know me each his own .
( at least we do agree on vinyl, so .....)


----------



## Klassik

jms said:


> You aren't alone when there is music and TC! We are real people too!


If there's something TC has taught us, it's that you're never really alone even if you are by yourself!


----------



## SarahNorthman

I've been working working working and I'm getting a little frustrated and discouraged even though I know I shouldn't be at all. Sales are so HARD! Deep breaths Sarah, deep breaths.


----------



## Klassik

SarahNorthman said:


> I've been working working working and I'm getting a little frustrated and discouraged even though I know I shouldn't be at all. Sales are so HARD! Deep breaths Sarah, deep breaths.


Did you get a new job?

It seems that sales is always a tough job from what I hear.


----------



## Gordontrek

Anyone here ever dealt with a case of enabling? What do you do when your 80-year-old grandmother absolutely will not let go of her alcoholic 55-year-old son? The hands-down worst case of enabling I've ever seen is unfolding right in front of my eyes. This turd of an uncle of mine has stolen thousands worth of money AND goods from my grandmother over the years to get his alcohol, only for her to refuse to press charges every time he does it, because "he's a sweet boy and deserves another chance." 
Sometimes she gets the gumption to do something and kicks him out of her house, and he goes away for a day or two. During this time she obsesses over him nonstop. Is he safe? Does he have food? She worries herself to tears. Then what? He comes right back, she lets him right back in, and this walking (barely) piece of excrement has a roof over his head with food to eat and a couch to sleep on. Sometimes he puts on a nice pity party and convinces her to get his alcohol for him! 
God bless my dad, he has tried like heck to keep all of this from coming apart at the seams. But it's taken a major toll on him mentally and physically. He can't convince my grandmother to stop letting this worthless heap of dirt back into her house. He can call police, get the law on the case, but she'll shoot down any measures they try to take, and chew out my dad for trying to take her sweet innocent angel away from her. My grandmother and uncle are hopelessly co-dependent, and with Alzheimer's and dementia starting to creep in, it's only going to get worse from here.
My apologies for venting- sometimes it helps to talk about this incredibly exasperating situation. We're at our wits end. Thankfully my uncle is not violent when either drunk or sober, he's always been way too much of a coward to make a scene. I admire my dad like crazy for his seemingly infinite patience. I have my mom's Italian temper- if I (or my mom) was in my dad's place, who knows what might have happened by now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Some people are just beyond help until maybe/ maybe not they can see it for themselves- his mum will always be his mum and go soft on him - he needs a serious attitude adjustment- I'd say let your Dad deal with it. I'm going thru the sam e thing with my sisters husband - Alcoholic and half crazied even been courtmartialled from navy and is a lawyer ........... is a mess he needs a serious hard hitting attittude adjustment,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Becca

I am having a Berlin Philharmonic concert marathon this week. It started mid-day Saturday with a live stream of the end-of-season concert at the Waldbuhne with Gustavo Dudamel doing the Schumann Rhenish Symphony along with a bunch of bleeding Ring Cycle chunks

The rest are from the Digital Concert Hall archive...

- Saturday evening was also Dudamel, this time with John Adam's _City Noir _and the Dvorak 9th
- Sunday evening was Kirill Petrenko - Mozart's Haffner Symphony, John Adam's _The Wound Dresser_ and Tchaikovsky's 6th. This was Petrenko's first BPO concert since being named as the in-coming chief conductor and he got a very well-deserved standing ovation. The Tchaikovsky was very much in the same mold as Mravinsky's famous DGG set.
- Monday evening - Alan Gilbert with Dvorak _The Noon Witch_ and the cello concerto with Steven Isserlis, followed by Martinu's symphony #4.

Lots more to come


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> If there's something TC has taught us, it's that you're never really alone even if you are by yourself!


Word of advice, don't trust anyone on the internet.


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> Word of advice, don't trust anyone on the internet.


This is good advice (great advice probably), but in this case it's about trusting yourself! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> This is good advice (great advice probably), but in this case it's about trusting yourself! :lol:


Don't worry about me, I have self control.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> This is good advice (great advice probably), but in this case it's about trusting yourself! :lol:


I thought it was obvious.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Klassik said:


> Did you get a new job?
> 
> It seems that sales is always a tough job from what I hear.


I do have a new job! I cant talk too much about it here on the forum, but I am open to talking about it via private message.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SarahNorthman said:


> I do have a new job! I cant talk too much about it here on the forum, but I am open to talking about it via private message.


Your not spying for North Korea


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your not spying for North Korea


I'm pretty sure the North Korean government would ban Talk Classical. Certainly the Community Forum would be banned. :lol: Well, that's assuming they even have Internet access!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your not spying for North Korea


She's becoming civil servant I guess .


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I am alone till Friday, don't like it at all......


And....it's Friday again, guess who's feeling good


----------



## Art Rock

Screenshots of a six pages article about my wife in the new glossy magazine Bijzonder Kampen.


Glossy pages 1 and 2 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Glossy pages 3 and 4 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Glossy pages 5 and 6 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hi, its 5pm here and I've got offered a new job with 2 more offers pending - it pays to tell your old boss to get stuffed :devil:


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hi, its 5pm here and I've got offered a new job with 2 more offers pending - it pays to tell your old boss to get stuffed :devil:


Great news, go for it Eddie!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Great news, go for it Eddie!


Thanks Pugg, this new job is 3 days a week and pays 30% more than the old job working 5 days a week  so more time to post of TC :angel:


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks Pugg, this new job is 3 days a week and pays 30% more than the old job working 5 days a week  so more time to post of TC :angel:


The house is in order I presume?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Me mum died.

a surprise
a pain
a release​
and

...a memory.​


----------



## Minor Sixthist

I'm in bed, little sad, little nostalgic. I miss being in school because despite the chaos, school makes me happy. One of the few things


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> I'm in bed, a little sad and nostalgic. I miss being in school because despite the chaos, school makes me happy. One of the few things


I'm doing some research right now. It's like I'm back at college! You really don't want to know what I'm researching though! :lol::devil:

Between friends, music, being out of the house, and your regular studies, which do you miss the most?


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> I'm doing some research right now. It's like I'm back at college! You really don't want to know what I'm researching though! :lol::devil:
> 
> Between friends, music, being out of the house, and your regular studies, which do you miss the most?


I miss the routine. I am the textbook definition of a creature of habit. When I'm able to exist in my rhythm, I'm energetic and at ease. When that routine is broken by things like holiday breaks or, most of all, summer break, I sink into this state of sadness and agitation and fatigue. I just don't want to talk to people and my temper is so short. I can never explain why. Besides routine in general, I miss the musical - I always miss the routine of the drama club productions when they end (again, routine.) The end of the musicals and plays is a special kind of depression...

Guess I just miss school in general. I'll be glad when I'm there again.
(wow, my TC posts lately make me sound like a sad sot. I'm not quite as pathetic as I sound here, promise.)

I'd love to know what you're researching, though I get the sense it's not... really research...?


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> I miss the routine. I am the textbook definition of a creature of habit. When I'm able to exist in my rhythm, I'm energetic and at ease. When that routine is broken by things like holiday breaks or, most of all, summer break, I sink into this state of sadness and agitation and fatigue. I just don't want to talk to people and my temper is so short. I can never explain why. Besides routine in general, I miss the musical - I always miss the routine of the drama club productions when they end (again, routine.) The end of the musicals and plays is a special kind of depression...
> 
> Guess I just miss school in general. I'll be glad when I'm there again.
> (wow, my TC posts lately make me sound like a sad sot. I'm not quite as pathetic as I sound here, promise.)
> 
> I'd love to know what you're researching, though I get the sense it's not... really research...?


You sound like a man with the routine stuff! Like an old man! Or like Klassik, a not-so-old man who acts old! :lol: Believe it or not, I can understand your stress. Having said that, enjoy having this time off! You certainly won't get anything like it when you work. Well, unless you move to France or Italy or something. They get a ton of vacation time! Anyway, I take it you're in one of you last summer vacations before you go to college? If so, enjoy this time with your family and friends! You'll miss these opportunities later on, trust me! 

You must miss your artistic activities. Nothing can replace that I guess. But, hey, even professional actors and musicians take time off. Hopefully it'll get you fresh for next year.

You don't come off as a depressed person. Don't worry about that! If you didn't talk about things, you probably would end up depressed!

What am I researching? It actually is classical music related, but I can't reveal what I'm researching. Everyone will have to wait!  Let's just say it's something Klassikal music related! :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Guess I just miss school in general. I'll be glad when I'm there again.
> (wow, my TC posts lately make me sound like a sad sot. I'm not quite as pathetic as I sound here, promise.)


Also, Minor Sixthist, you are very lucky that you enjoy school! Do you go to a public school?

I went to one of the best public high schools in the state, but I hated the educational experience. It was such an anti-intellectual experience. That led me to pull some shenanigans, Klassik style! My school was huge (~3,500 students) and I had a lot of friends and others I socialized with, but it was still a real drag. The anti-intellectual experience I had may have been a good thing because it made me learn on my own, but I think it's a great thing that you actually enjoy school. Hopefully your experience is a lot better than mine, but I also hope you're learning to think deeply and not just believe things (I actually heard Ralph Nader talk about this once, it was a message that has stayed with me ever since). You're _always_ in school when you learn to think because you always realize that there's more you need to know!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> Also, Minor Sixthist, you are very lucky that you enjoy school! Do you go to a public school?
> 
> I went to one of the best public high schools in the state, but I hated the educational experience. It was such an anti-intellectual experience. That led me to pull some shenanigans, Klassik style! My school was huge (~3,500 students) and I had a lot of friends and others I socialized with, but it was still a real drag. The anti-intellectual experience I had may have been a good thing because it made me learn on my own, but I think it's a great thing that you actually enjoy school. Hopefully your experience is a lot better than mine, but I also hope you're learning to think deeply and not just believe things (I actually heard Ralph Nader talk about this once, it was a message that has stayed with me ever since). You're _always_ in school when you learn to think because you always realize that there's more you need to know!


Yeah, public. God knows I don't think I could deal with private school.

Yeah, my social studies teacher in particular has helped me and my classmates understand the importance of not accepting everything our teachers preach as fact. This was an AP course, and he has been the only AP teacher of the five I've had that has actually treated us like a college class. (AP means we're taking them for college credits, so it should make sense to treat us like a college class.) He never gave us work that didn't have a clear objective, because one thing that teachers don't understand is purely ridiculous is 'busy work.' Work that is given to us just so we could be busy at something, that doesn't have a purpose. It's BS. Keeping us busy constantly just because you're too nearsighted to come up with something fruitful to teach us is so juvenile.

This teacher instilled in us that it will never be important to do busy work, and that everything we do in his class would matter. And it did. We had philosophical discussions pretty often - but not too deep or anything. Just questions like, what is justice? And after a discussion he would relate it to the historical lesson - thus showing us exactly why that historical fact is important: it answers 
a fundamental question.

I'm glad to be in contact with him. He's very engaged with his students, especially those who care about their future and surroundings. He's been a huge guide to me in helping answer my existential questions and, more importantly, questions about my future and about the basic politics of people, using the school administration as examples. That's the kind of teacher that makes me happy to learn more about things.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"I was a public school snob, who should've been in private school."

*


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Yeah, public. God knows I don't think I could deal with private school.
> 
> Yeah, my social studies teacher in particular has helped me and my classmates understand the importance of not accepting everything our teachers preach as fact. This was an AP course, and he has been the only AP teacher of the five I've had that has actually treated us like a college class. (AP means we're taking them for college credits, so it should make sense to treat us like a college class.) He never gave us work that didn't have a clear objective, because one thing that teachers don't understand is purely ridiculous is 'busy work.' Work that is given to us just so we could be busy at something, that doesn't have a purpose. It's BS. Keeping us busy constantly just because you're too nearsighted to come up with something fruitful to teach us is so juvenile.
> 
> This teacher instilled in us that it will never be important to do busy work, and that everything we do in his class would matter. And it did. We had philosophical discussions pretty often - but not too deep or anything. Just questions like, what is justice? And after a discussion he would relate it to the historical lesson - thus showing us exactly why that historical fact is important: it answers
> a fundamental question.
> 
> I'm glad to be in contact with him. He's very engaged with his students, especially those who care about their future and surroundings. He's been a huge guide to me in helping answer my existential questions and, more importantly, questions about my future and about the basic politics of people, using the school administration as examples. That's the kind of teacher that makes me happy to learn more about things.


Your teacher sounds amazing! I wish I had teachers like that in high school. I had a few pretty good ones, my German teacher comes to mind, but nothing like that. Does he teach at the local community college?

There became a point in my K-12 schooling "career" where I simply refused to do "busy work." Flat out refused. I would still show up for class and I would behave (Klassik keeps it klassy), but I would not do dumb coloring assignments or assignments where we just had to recite things out of the textbook. I would just take the tests and that was enough for me to pass every class! The funny thing is that I am very detail oriented at work. I'm careful to make sure even the small things are done correctly. That has allowed me to get promoted and have the respect of my co-workers. Having said this, at least I understand the importance of those small tasks. School "busy work," OTOH, is just nonsense. I have no regrets for what I did even if it meant that I was not always an A or B student!

I hope you have more teachers like that next year! You'll probably have some like that in college, but it's not a guarantee. I don't think most people understand how colleges/universities work. Professors at large, research universities often don't take undergraduate teaching very seriously. They may give a good show on the stage, but they might not be there for one-on-one discussion and all of that. Research is what puts bread on the table for them so that's what they focus on, not undergraduate teaching. Of course, you may just end up getting graduate students teaching you anyway. They might be good, but they aren't experienced educators. So, anyway, I hope you find a college where such intellectual activities are normal and not one where they just want your tuition and want you to get drunk/watch football so that you don't actually demand anything intellectual! :lol: Not that I'm one to toot my own horn (ok, who am I kidding, my ego is the size of the Goodyear blimp :trp, but I actually have some expertise in this area. Please feel free to pick my brain if you wish!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> Your teacher sounds amazing! I wish I had teachers like that in high school. I had a few pretty good ones, my German teacher comes to mind, but nothing like that. Does he teach at the local community college?
> 
> There became a point in my K-12 schooling "career" where I simply refused to do "busy work." Flat out refused. I would still show up for class and I would behave (Klassik keeps it klassy), but I would not do dumb coloring assignments or assignments where we just had to recite things out of the textbook. I would just take the tests and that was enough for me to pass every class! The funny thing is that I am very detail oriented at work. I'm careful to make sure even the small things are done correctly. That has allowed me to get promoted and have the respect of my co-workers. Having said this, at least I understand the importance of those small tasks. School "busy work," OTOH, is just nonsense. I have no regrets for what I did even if it meant that I was not always an A or B student!
> 
> I hope you have more teachers like that next year! You'll probably have some like that in college, but it's not a guarantee. I don't think most people understand how colleges/universities work. Professors at large, research universities often don't take undergraduate teaching very seriously. They may give a good show on the stage, but they might not be there for one-on-one discussion and all of that. Research is what puts bread on the table for them so that's what they focus on, not undergraduate teaching. Of course, you may just end up getting graduate students teaching you anyway. They might be good, but they aren't experienced educators. So, anyway, I hope you find a college where such intellectual activities are normal and not one where they just want your tuition and want you to get drunk/watch football so that you don't actually demand anything intellectual! :lol: Not that I'm one to toot my own horn (ok, who am I kidding, my ego is the size of the Goodyear blimp :trp, but I actually have some expertise in this area. Please feel free to pick my brain if you wish!


Interesting, I always kind of figured professors would take undergrad pretty much as seriously as graduate, but apparently that's not exactly true. I guess it makes some sense. A little independent research can't hurt. And if not, what I really appreciated about this teacher is that he really teaches you to teach yourself. He makes you want to seek out new knowledgand new experiences, because both are equally as important - maybe the latter even more, because experience I see really what allows you to acquire knowledge. When he used to pick up on the fact that I might be a little bored in his class, and in school in general, he told me that he'd been there, and that what he really thought was the solution was going somewhere. Getting out and going somewhere completely new. As soon as I'm independent, I think that's what I'll do. If I have my way, I'll get to see Carmen at the opera in France. Sounds like a good solution.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

FINISHED PAINTING THE FENCE! Enjoying a footbath and listening to Bach


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> The house is in order I presume?


Yes all the important things are done, Guitars unpacked and HiFi systems assembled and firing and even no hum on the turntables ....happy times!


----------



## Klassik

Minor Sixthist said:


> Interesting, I always kind of figured professors would take undergrad pretty much as seriously as graduate, but apparently that's not exactly true.


It depends on the college/university. It also depends on the major/academic department, but you're going to take a lot of classes outside your major so you need to know the situation at the whole university. Take a large, research university like the University of Texas at Austin. It's a research university above all else. Tenure and promotion for faculty is all about research. Publishing research and getting grants. In these cases, dealing with undergraduates is a distraction from the job at hand. The faculty may teach undergraduates (sometimes in classes with over 1,000 students), but they want and need to spend as little time with the undergraduates as possible. The old joke about professors teaching from yellowed out notes they made 30 years ago often applies here. I attended a university like this as an undergrad and I will say there are specific "silos of excellence" where there are academic departments who do care about undergraduate teaching, but it's not the case at all departments. Many lesser known regional type universities use this model as well as they aspire to be a great research university. A lot of these universities are respected (perhaps because of research more than anything else) so a degree from there can get you good jobs. Will it satisfy your academic thirst though? I don't know.

On the other end of the spectrum, there are undergraduate-only type colleges where research is not that huge of a deal. Here, the faculty cares about undergraduate teaching tremendously, but perhaps you might feel like you're missing out on some of the "big college" opportunities. It's hard to say. A lot of these colleges are very expensive too unless you attend a public college like this.

Perhaps the best option are the very small handful of truly great American universities that try to achieve excellence in everything. Some names that come to mind are Rice, Stanford, Vanderbilt, Yale, and so forth. The faculty are expected to be leaders in research, but they are expected to be leaders at teaching undergraduates as well. You won't see 100+ seat classrooms at these universities. They have all the opportunities of the bigger universities, but with the intimacy of the liberal arts colleges. These colleges are expensive, but they want the best students. They usually have financial plans that don't require debt. Generally speaking, these are the best options, but you might prefer something different. The reality is that a brilliant person will find ways to succeed at any college (or no college at all)!

Anyway, I hope that helped. I can give you more specific information if you want, but this is a broad overview.

I've been fortunate enough to do some overseas traveling in my life. I'm not sure how much intellectual impact that had in my life, but it is interesting to see different places and different cultures. Sometimes Western Europe isn't really a big surprise since we're so familiar with it, but there are other places where we know very little about how they conduct their lives. It's interesting, I hope you have the chance to travel if you have not so far in your life.

Maybe I said this earlier, but you realize that the more educated you are, the less you think you know about things. You really need that intellectual fire. You won't always have the mindset of a college student, but you should always have that desire to learn more about things. It's a wonderful thing!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Klassik said:


> It depends on the college/university. It also depends on the major/academic department, but you're going to take a lot of classes outside your major so you need to know the situation at the whole university. Take a large, research university like the University of Texas at Austin. It's a research university above all else. Tenure and promotion for faculty is all about research. Publishing research and getting grants. In these cases, dealing with undergraduates is a distraction from the job at hand. The faculty may teach undergraduates (sometimes in classes with over 1,000 students), but they want and need to spend as little time with the undergraduates as possible. The old joke about professors teaching from yellowed out notes they made 30 years ago often applies here. I attended a university like this as an undergrad and I will say there are specific "silos of excellence" where there are academic departments who do care about undergraduate teaching, but it's not the case at all departments. Many lesser known regional type universities use this model as well as they aspire to be a great research university. A lot of these universities are respected (perhaps because of research more than anything else) so a degree from there can get you good jobs. Will it satisfy your academic thirst though? I don't know.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, there are undergraduate-only type colleges where research is not that huge of a deal. Here, the faculty cares about undergraduate teaching tremendously, but perhaps you might feel like you're missing out on some of the "big college" opportunities. It's hard to say. A lot of these colleges are very expensive too unless you attend a public college like this.
> 
> Perhaps the best option are the very small handful of truly great American universities that try to achieve excellence in everything. Some names that come to mind are Rice, Stanford, Vanderbilt, Yale, and so forth. The faculty are expected to be leaders in research, but they are expected to be leaders at teaching undergraduates as well. You won't see 100+ seat classrooms at these universities. They have all the opportunities of the bigger universities, but with the intimacy of the liberal arts colleges. These colleges are expensive, but they want the best students. They usually have financial plans that don't require debt. Generally speaking, these are the best options, but you might prefer something different. The reality is that a brilliant person will find ways to succeed at any college (or no college at all)!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that helped. I can give you more specific information if you want, but this is a broad overview.
> 
> I've been fortunate enough to do some overseas traveling in my life. I'm not sure how much intellectual impact that had in my life, but it is interesting to see different places and different cultures. Sometimes Western Europe isn't really a big surprise since we're so familiar with it, but there are other places where we know very little about how they conduct their lives. It's interesting, I hope you have the chance to travel if you have not so far in your life.
> 
> Maybe I said this earlier, but you realize that the more educated you are, the less you think you know about things. You really need that intellectual fire. You won't always have the mindset of a college student, but you should always have that desire to learn more about things. It's a wonderful thing!


Wow, thanks for all the advice. I appreciate it a lot. My mind is open to very many colleges and universities, though I don't have my mind set on anywhere in particular because I'd definitely have to do more research. But again, I appreciate it, and I'll be sure to ask you if I have any questions on the subject. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I am having another premiere of quite a substantial work for guitar duo in February next year at the Melbourne Recital Centre. I better get to work if I want to finish this on time with all the other stuff I'm going to be working on at uni, including two or three more premieres in the meantime I'm hopeful of.


----------



## nitza

*to be honest, idk either (newbie)*

i started the violin 3 months ago, i've started to learn vibrato and i miss my teacher dearly. also, i've been trying to figure out what i want to take in college, what the song that has a dotted half note, 8 quarter notes, and one whole note is, and a lot more random stuff. school's a mess.


----------



## Pugg

nitza said:


> i started the violin 3 months ago, i've started to learn vibrato and i miss my teacher dearly. also, i've been trying to figure out what i want to take in college, what the song that has a dotted half note, 8 quarter notes, and one whole note is, and a lot more random stuff. school's a mess.


Finding a new teacher for starters?


----------



## Guest

I joined the Board of Directors of my local Guitar Society yesterday. My official title is "Director of School Outreach Programs." My job is to arrange in-school performances/workshops with our members and visiting artists, as well as to take care of guitar donations. It's a volunteer position, but at least I have something worthwhile to do now that I'm retired!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I joined the Board of Directors of my local Guitar Society yesterday. My official title is "Director of School Outreach Programs." My job is to arrange in-school performances/workshops with our members and visiting artists, as well as to take care of guitar donations. It's a volunteer position, but at least I have something worthwhile to do now that I'm retired!


Sounds great! I hope you enjoy your time in the position.


----------



## danj

Got a new job at a startup. Finally left my bank job. This new gig will have me doing User-Interface work on big data, data analytics and algorithms. Lots 'o math. I start there July 24. EXCITED


----------



## Pugg

danj said:


> Got a new job at a startup. Finally left my bank job. This new gig will have me doing User-Interface work on big data, data analytics and algorithms. Lots 'o math. I start there July 24. EXCITED


Good luck and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ST4

A flatmate is moving out and having an argument with another flatmate, yes


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns from his hiatus*

I guess it has been a while since I've poked my head around here. Life has been pretty hectic for me in the past year or so with the baby and all. Here all has been happening in my life...

Still working on getting married. Working on annulments is a lengthy process that has taken us much longer than we thought. Still waiting on a decision from the tribunal on her case.

The fiancée was in the hospital a couple of months ago. Thought she was having a stroke. Turns out she has multiple sclerosis. Fortunately, we caught it very early in its development and she is now receiving treatment for it that hopefully will allow her to live a full and normal life.

The little dude has gotten quite big throughout the past year. He's walking and running and quite close to figuring out talking. He also shows quite an interest in music too.

Hopefully I'll be able to keep up now that life has settled down somewhat.


----------



## Guest

Will be recording under Andrew Davis in L'Enfance du Christ next year, released on Chandos. Just found out. That'll be fun.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> I guess it has been a while since I've poked my head around here. Life has been pretty hectic for me in the past year or so with the baby and all. Here all has been happening in my life...
> 
> Still working on getting married. Working on annulments is a lengthy process that has taken us much longer than we thought. Still waiting on a decision from the tribunal on her case.
> 
> The fiancée was in the hospital a couple of months ago. Thought she was having a stroke. Turns out she has multiple sclerosis. Fortunately, we caught it very early in its development and she is now receiving treatment for it that hopefully will allow her to live a full and normal life.
> 
> The little dude has gotten quite big throughout the past year. He's walking and running and quite close to figuring out talking. He also shows quite an interest in music too.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to keep up now that life has settled down somewhat.


Great to see you back, I missed you.


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> Great to see you back, I missed you.




Baby picture. Just for you! Ignore the other person in the photo!


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Baby picture. Just for you! Ignore the other person in the photo!


Lovely smile, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ST4

A flatmate has some modern electropop on in the other room while I'm listening to Schubert which is a bit of a strange mix to try and compete with (loud music vs my loud volume) :lol:


----------



## ST4

Lol, his music has stopped now and ironically the Schubert song playing now is "Die Post"


----------



## Klassik

ST4 said:


> A flatmate has some modern electropop on in the other room while I'm listening to Schubert which is a bit of a strange mix to try and compete with (loud music vs my loud volume) :lol:


No problem. Just switch to the Maxell UD-XL-I!


----------



## ST4

Klassik said:


> No problem. Just switch to the Maxell UD-XL-I!


I'd love a subwoofer in my room btw, it'd **** everyone I know (and don't know) off but it'd be well worth it


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jeff W said:


> I guess it has been a while since I've poked my head around here. Life has been pretty hectic for me in the past year or so with the baby and all. Here all has been happening in my life...
> 
> Still working on getting married. Working on annulments is a lengthy process that has taken us much longer than we thought. Still waiting on a decision from the tribunal on her case.
> 
> The fiancée was in the hospital a couple of months ago. Thought she was having a stroke. Turns out she has multiple sclerosis. Fortunately, we caught it very early in its development and she is now receiving treatment for it that hopefully will allow her to live a full and normal life.
> 
> The little dude has gotten quite big throughout the past year. He's walking and running and quite close to figuring out talking. He also shows quite an interest in music too.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to keep up now that life has settled down somewhat.


I hope you will be able to stick around for awhile; I missed you.

'sending healing thoughts to your fiance :kiss:


----------



## David OByrne

I got lost hiking but a friendly couple picked me up. It has been a sad morning but I'm home now


----------



## Klassik

So I'm on Google Maps trying to do some last minute planning as far as what I want to do while I'm on vacation. It has come to my attention that there are CD shops very close to at least two of the hotels I'm staying at. Is it wrong of me to be doing classical music CD shop research instead of researching other things to see and restaurants to eat at during my stay? :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Klassik said:


> So I'm on Google Maps trying to do some last minute planning as far as what I want to do while I'm on vacation. It has come to my attention that there are CD shops very close to at least two of the hotels I'm staying at. Is it wrong of me to be doing classical music CD shop research instead of researching other things to see and restaurants to eat at during my stay? :lol:


No concerts to go to? Then you could buy a CD as a souvenir.


----------



## Merl

The spare room is in a mess. There's guitar bits on the floor, clothes all over the bed-settee, a load of stuff left over from the wedding and packaging and rubbish from the bathroom refit. Looks like a fun day of ironing, putting things in the loft for keepsake and filling up the recycling bins.


----------



## Klassik

Taggart said:


> No concerts to go to? Then you could buy a CD as a souvenir.


I'll actually be staying very close to the Montréal Symphony House, but I don't think there are any concerts going on at this time. It looks like they have a free concert in a park actually, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to go to that. There is a bookstore that sells CDs in an underground mall literally right next to the symphony house. I might try to buy a CD from there as a souvenir of sorts.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'll actually be staying very close to the Montréal Symphony House, but I don't think there are any concerts going on at this time. It looks like they have a free concert in a park actually, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to go to that. There is a bookstore that sells CDs in an underground mall literally right next to the symphony house. I might try to buy a CD from there as a souvenir of sorts.


Practicing your French?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Practicing your French?


Non!  I think I'll be okay in Montréal, but I might have an interesting time in Québec City. We'll see, but I think people in France might know more English (or at least be more willing to use English) than the people in Québec City. I'll report my findings! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Non!  I think I'll be okay in Montréal, but I might have an interesting time in Québec City. We'll see, but I think people in France might know more English (or at least be more willing to use English) than the people in Québec City. I'll report my findings! :lol:


Huh? We seem to be having a communication problem.

Just kidding. I was in Montreal. Beautiful city. Except that they don't know how to make bagels.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Huh? We seem to be having a communication problem.
> 
> Just kidding. I was in Montreal. Beautiful city. Except that they don't know how to make bagels.


I'm from Houston. We don't even know what bagels are!  But, yeah, I think I'll survive. I'll just eat poutine with maple syrup on top for breakfast! :lol:


----------



## JeffD

Klassik said:


> I'm from Houston. We don't even know what bagels are!


True that. In my experience.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I was in Berlin again today: over there in the morning, back again in the evening. Visited the newly renovated Richard Wagner monument and walked around the building of Berliner Philharmonie, among other things.









I am sure attending a concert there is an awe-inspiring experience, but purely as a work of architecture it did not impress me.


----------



## ldiat

5 months after our house had pipes break(winter) and gallons of water spilled through the house and $14,000 worth of damage, its finally completed and can go up for sale again. its been 13 mos. since we moved. we had a very bad real estate agent who didnt care for the first couple of mos. now a fellow who cares is taking over. some one used the bathroom-turned the water on-didnt turn it back off.


----------



## JosefinaHW

ldiat said:


> 5 months after our house had pipes break(winter) and gallons of water spilled through the house and $14,000 worth of damage, its finally completed and can go up for sale again. its been 13 mos. since we moved. we had a very bad real estate agent who didnt care for the first couple of mos. now a fellow who cares is taking over. some one used the bathroom-turned the water on-didnt turn it back off.


Well, I am glad that the repairs have been made and you have a more assertive agent! Houses are a major pain in the ****! Since my father died in January it has been one continuous cycle of problems or challenges. At least I've gotten to the point that I can SOMEWHAT laugh at the first big incident.

We have central air in our house and it is vital to my mother's health that it cool the house to about 70 degrees. So, in April I scheduled the maintenance guy to come to the house and inspect everything and take me on a detailed walk-through of the entire system and what I need to look-out for etc.. I had already known that there was SUPPOSEDLY a minor freon leak and that the system had to be primed every year.... OK, so I had my list of questions prepared in my mind and I was determined to be confidant about my new responsibility. Thanks be to God that my mother was out with my sister for the day!......

_to be continued..._


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wasn't expecting any big problems because the system has always (and continues) to work very well, but I knew there was some minor leak that they could never locate even after hours of methods to find it. Ok, so our house was the last on the guy's schedule for the day. He arrives so hot and tired that he drank 3 glasses of iced tea, 2 sodas, and then ice water over the course of the next THREE hours; I thought the poor man was going to have a breakdown. Anyway, we go down the cellar and after just five minutes, he said you know you really need to have a new system installed.  I said, I thought there was just a minor leak in the system that was so small you could never find it...... he tells me that for the past who-knows-how-many-years the 10 gallons of freon had always escaped by the next summer... and I said, but what about all the testing with the dye that you guys did here.... so then he opens up this panel, and tells me to put on the glasses to see the purple/black light.... ok, so he says, anywhere you see the neon-green is where the dye has circulated..... well, the entire panel inside was neon-green... my heart and stomach had already sunk by that point.... So I am looking and thinking and I asked him how long does it take for the dye to fade away so that after you fix something or whatever that the dye has just remained there without necessarily indicating a continued leak.... He said, that's a good question!!!! 

Ok, I said let's just hold off on exactly what needs to be replaced.... and I asked is this clear tubing that runs from the unit to the sewage pipe (I just figured that out on my own) the drainage for the system.... and are those clumps in there colonies of bacteria? (I'm a big fan of many types of bacteria, so that wasn't too alarming at first) He looks around at this 20 something feet of drainage tube and he says yes. So, I ask could that clog up and cause the system not to work properly? and shouldn't we just be safe about sanitation and clean that tubing out somehow? He said, yeah and yeah...... now this is where it really gets good....

He asks if I have any bleach.... I DESPISE the stuff but my mother insists that we use it for the towels, so I get the bleach.... I was getting more concerned by the second at this point, wondering if every tube and pipe would have to be replaced down there and I didn't think that moment of the amount of foaming that would occur when the bleach began to kill the bacteria.... too late, there are suds all over the floor rapidly spreading towards boxes with the Christmas decorations--HEIRLOOMS!!!!... he doesn't care, but I go running for the paper towels (thank God we buy the 16-roll packs)..... 

I caught the foam in time, but he says there is so much foam I can't tell if this device (I can't remember what the hell it is and I still can't) is working now that there is so much foam in it, so he says let's go up to the kitchen sink to flush it out.....

Well, now I'm really worried about the quantity and nature of all this bacteria coming to the kitchen sink, but once your in the cycle of hell what else are you going to do?.... at this point I think both of us had already had about 64 ounces of iced-tea or water..... we're running this thing under the sink and all of a sudden water ALONG WITH ALL THIS BACTERIA--which in my head had now become some kind of plague of death that the EPA was going to have to come with hazmat suits and kill--started to explode up to the ceiling splashing back off the window and ceiling onto the cabinets and counters....... I was paralyzed for three or four seconds that felt like an eternity just being splashed with all this crap... I asked what is happening? He said I plugged the device in to see if it was working. Get some towels to wipe it up. 

Now, you have to understand that my mother loves to decorate and has all kinds of small scenes, flowers, pretty dishes, books, all over the counters and kitchen AND she really loves her towels.... I am thinking of this, the fact that everything, including me is now soaked with the DEATH BACTERIA and I run down the cellar to bring up more paper towels (thank God for BOUNTY!!!).

Well, I am exhausted even thinking about what happened and you are probably tired of reading it, but I got it all cleaned up before my mother and sister arrived home. He asked me if I really wanted to replace the freon because it is $15/pound? 

I was seriously losing my patience and I said, I don't care if it costs a thousand dollars a pound; fill it up and then give me a few estimates when you get back to your office.

Again, three hours later, because I have left out TWO HOURS of other delights, he pulls out of the driveway and I go to get the mail and he pulls back in saying he lost his cell phone because he had it on vibrate. (INSERT 100 death mask symbols here.) We only had covered a mile in distance, so we go back in the house and fortunately is was on the kitchen counter.........

Ten minutes later my sister and mother arrive home while I am sitting on the kitchen floor crying, still not having time to shower after the death bacteria..... 

Yes, that was my first house challenge this year (NO... I take that back, we had 28 inches of heavy snow some time before that, where I had to shovel the roof.....)

The joy of houses. Thank you for listening.


----------



## ST4

I've been going through some very serious and hard things in my personal life, I'm trying to cope. I don't think I'm a regular here but I'll still pop around here and there occasionally till things get better


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> I've been going through some very serious and hard things in my personal life, I'm trying to cope. I don't think I'm a regular here but I'll still pop around here and there occasionally till things get better


Take your time mate, we are not going anywhere.
Best wishes.


----------



## JosefinaHW

ST4 said:


> I've been going through some very serious and hard things in my personal life, I'm trying to cope. I don't think I'm a regular here but I'll still pop around here and there occasionally till things get better


I am very sorry to hear you're having a rough time. In my experience this has always been a great thread with very caring and helpful people. Feel free to let off some steam here.

Best Wishes


----------



## ST4

Thank you both. I am getting outside help to cope but to say the least, life isn't easy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Start new 3 day a week job today - earning more then old job for 5 days and got first two days in Sydney for induction and $400/ night hotel room in centre of town tonight- wont be going to watch any Opera though


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ST4 said:


> Thank you both. I am getting outside help to cope but to say the least, life isn't easy


Don't let em get you down alien


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Start new 3 day a week job today - earning more then old job for 5 days and got first two days in Sydney for induction and $400/ night hotel room in centre of town tonight- wont be going to watch any Opera though


But you could easily afford it I guess.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> But you could easily afford it I guess.


I not paying for the Hotel room, if that's what you mean - might go and see if i can find some old vinyl copies of Varese or Schoenberg


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I not paying for the Hotel room, if that's what you mean - might go and see if i can find some old vinyl copies of Varese or Schoenberg


The hotel part I understood I mean the oprea part. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> The hotel part I understood I mean the oprea part. :angel:


Not going to Oprea or Opera, that's my wifes domain and I never tread there..........


----------



## JosefinaHW

ST4 said:


> Thank you both. I am getting outside help to cope but to say the least, life isn't easy


I am glad that you are getting outside help, but just in case you weren't aware, you can call the national suicide prevention line just to talk--you don't have to be suicidal. You just call and say I'm not suicidal or in any danger but I could really stand to talk to someone privately.

National: 1-800-273-8255 (I see that you can even chat online with someone--just go to Google and type in National Suicide line and you'll see the chat option.

If you are not happy with them try the number for my county in Pennsylvania: 1-800-222-9016

Again, you can just call them to talk.


----------



## ST4

JosefinaHW said:


> I am glad that you are getting outside help, but just in case you weren't aware, you can call the national suicide prevention line just to talk--you don't have to be suicidal. You just call and say I'm not suicidal or in any danger but I could really stand to talk to someone privately.
> 
> National: 1-800-273-8255 (I see that you can even chat online with someone--just go to Google and type in National Suicide line and you'll see the chat option.
> 
> If you are not happy with them try the number for my county in Pennsylvania: 1-800-222-9016
> 
> Again, you can just call them to talk.


What?


----------



## ST4

I prefer to be vague online about this stuff but no, Josefina you are far off from what I am talking about. There are things happening regarding friends and my future that have been overwhelming (and still are). I'm starting to get my feet back on the ground again though. That's why I'm back here again :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

ST4: I thought your location was California. You said that you were having a very difficult time and the night can be even more difficult when your outside help may not be available. So if you are feeling really low and you don't want to talk about it on an open forum, you can call the National Suicide Phone Line and just talk with someone privately. You can say anything--"Life is extremely difficult for me right now and say that you would like to talk with someone about it." etc...

I didn't mean to confuse you; I just wanted to let you know that such people are available.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I just saw your recent post, ST4. I'll leave you be, just wanted you to have the info.. 

Chris Cornell has been very strong in my mind.


----------



## ST4

California? you must be confusing me with someone else. Thanks anyway I guess


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Well your north of the south Isl I guess


----------



## TxllxT

My father (89 years) has been diagnosed for Alzheimer a few years ago. Three months ago he was taken up in a nursing home, but the place was temporary. Today we heard that next week he will move to a permanent place of living. Even for Dutch means this 'small scale housing unit' with 7 inhabitants is quite luxurious (soon a new complex will open nextdoor where 8 inhabitants are living per unit). Each unit has a huge 'secluded' garden where the inhabitants can sit & walk around freely:








This building complex is about three years old.


















Nearby there is a nice restaurant, but in this 'small scale housing unit' the food is prepared in an own kitchen with help of the inhabitants. So when someone is able to peel potatoes, this activity is being stimulated. The surroundings are fabulous: all around there are woods + wonderfully big solitary trees, there is a deer park. Every time we are there, we organise a weelchair walk that ends in the restaurant for coffee drinking etc. My father used to be a captain of Shell Tankers and now he thinks he is again back in the job. Happily his Alzheimer doesn't make him aggressive; on the contrary. It's quite funny how he sometimes complains about the ship's crew: they are women!


----------



## ST4

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well your north of the south Isl I guess


Or south of the north? or North east of the south? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ST4 said:


> Or south of the north? or North east of the south? :lol:


that narrows it down somewhat


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Went out on the fjord early this morning with Anita & Raymond (my wifes daughter & son-in-law) to get their fishnets and "krabbeteiner" (crabs) up. Fell asleep later and dreamt of "mongoland", a place I liked to be


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today in a newspaper: "Opening night of the Bayreuther Festspiele! Everyone wonders what the Kanzlerin is going to wear!"

Really?!! This festival is all about the most glorious music on Earth, and they are wondering what the friggin' Kanzlerin is going to _wear_?

/rant over


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today in a newspaper: "Opening night of the Bayreuther Festspiele! Everyone wonders what the Kanzlerin is going to wear!"
> 
> Really?!! This festival is all about the most glorious music on Earth, and they are wondering what the friggin' Kanzlerin is going to _wear_?
> 
> /rant over


Must be a 'welcome, welcome!' dress


----------



## Klassik

I'm in Québec City today. This is an incredible town! It's everything it's advertised to be. It certainly has a very European feel. I also like the hotel I'm staying at here. It's got a lot of very nice small touches.

I stopped at a restaurant on the way into town. They had live music: square dancing in French. WTF? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> Thank you both. I am getting outside help to cope but to say the least, life isn't easy


But is seems you doing well again......


----------



## Ingélou

I have to go to the urology department at our local hospital tomorrow morning, allowing three hours for a one-stop investigation - a scan & a cystoscopy. I'm dreading it, though I have no reason to suspect that there's anything very seriously wrong. I hope it all works out okay and we'll be able to get away to Scotland on holiday, which we hope to do in the next fortnight. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I have to go to the urology department at our local hospital tomorrow morning, allowing three hours for a one-stop investigation - a scan & a cystoscopy. I'm dreading it, though I have no reason to suspect that there's anything very seriously wrong. I hope it all works out okay and we'll be able to get away to Scotland on holiday, which we hope to do in the next fortnight.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This week has been busy! Doing a cool double-gig on the weekend as a part of my music school's opera/conducting summer program. Friday night is Mozart Opera Scenes, and Sunday afternoon is a _gorgeous _Poulenc opera despite its comical/absurdist premise, _Les Mamelles de Tiresias_. I'm playing second flute overall, and doubling piccolo in the Poulenc. Nice pay too!


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This week has been busy! Doing a cool double-gig on the weekend as a part of my music school's opera/conducting summer program. Friday night is Mozart Opera Scenes, and Sunday afternoon is a _gorgeous _Poulenc opera despite its comical/absurdist premise, _Les Mamelles de Tiresias_. I'm playing second flute overall, and doubling piccolo in the Poulenc. Nice pay too!


That sounds awesome, congrats! Have fun!



Ingélou said:


> I have to go to the urology department at our local hospital tomorrow morning, allowing three hours for a one-stop investigation - a scan & a cystoscopy. I'm dreading it, though I have no reason to suspect that there's anything very seriously wrong. I hope it all works out okay and we'll be able to get away to Scotland on holiday, which we hope to do in the next fortnight.
> 
> Wish me luck!





hpowders said:


> Good luck!


Yes, good luck indeed. Hopefully the vacation goes as planned obviously.

I got a corner hotel room on the 33rd floor with free access to the hotel club here in Montreal. :cheers: Maybe I should take Bettina's advice from yesterday and see if any local women want VIP treatment! :devil: Supposedly former Dodgers' Hall of Famer Don Drysdale died in this hotel.


----------



## ldiat

JosefinaHW said:


> ST4: I thought your location was California. You said that you were having a very difficult time and the night can be even more difficult when your outside help may not be available. So if you are feeling really low and you don't want to talk about it on an open forum, you can call the National Suicide Phone Line and just talk with someone privately. You can say anything--"Life is extremely difficult for me right now and say that you would like to talk with someone about it." etc...
> 
> I didn't mean to confuse you; I just wanted to let you know that such people are available.


i am from Ca.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> i am from Ca.


speaking of Ca. my wife and i set off to buy some scallops and salmon. we head to this place called the "Seafood store" about 30 min from LA. the store has some really great stuff. nice produce , all kinds of Asian products-sauces, frozen items i never viewed before. but really neat is the selection of fish and seafood. whole fish in the round. tuna-mackerel-stripped bass.-salmon-blue fish-angel fish. one gets the idea. plus live blue crabs crawling around. i can dress the fish but one can get them cleaned and filleted. (they have catfish-BLUCK!) and talipia double BLUCK! but no scallops. dont know why. but cool.
ps being a chef its cool for me tee hee


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> I have to go to the urology department at our local hospital tomorrow morning, allowing three hours for a one-stop investigation - a scan & a cystoscopy. I'm dreading it, though I have no reason to suspect that there's anything very seriously wrong. I hope it all works out okay and we'll be able to get away to Scotland on holiday, which we hope to do in the next fortnight.
> 
> Wish me luck!


I'm back again - it all went well and nothing was found. I just have a very conscientious doctor who wanted to check. Oh, what a relief! Thanks, everyone, for all the moral support.


----------



## Tallisman

I'm in for a punishment at the dentist's today and then a weekend in Eastbourne:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Tallisman said:


> I'm in for a punishment at the dentist's today and then a weekend in Eastbourne:tiphat:


I hate to think which will be worse


----------



## Forss

I am gradually becoming a human being (i.e. spiritual) again, after a long summer of honest toil. Normally, I study at the university and work as a substitute teacher; but now, during the summer, to ensure my subsistence, I've been forced to do manual labour as a healthcare assistant. At least it feels good to do something honest and worthwhile, in helping my fellow human beings to lead a worthy existence, but it's _very_ hard to be deprived of one's spirit! (To be an Übermensch!)

Music, and especially Beethoven's late string quartets, has really been my salvation! Simone Weil puts it so aptly: "Workers need poetry more than bread. They need that their life should be a poem." - It is, indeed, one's _sole cure_ in capitalist society!


----------



## clavichorder

The medication and insomnia saga continues. I currently take fairly modest doses of three different medications: a mood stabilizer, an antipsychotic, and the newly started antidepressant. Today is the result of a poor night's sleep last night, which has me in the mood to vent here. I wonder when I'll ever find a medication combo that works for me and doesn't impair things vital to me like the ability to enjoy music or remember things. I had a psychiatrist for 8 months post hospitalization last year, who was very conventional and insisted that I take a higher than comfortable dose of an antipsychotic, and this basically ruined the better part of this year with absolute flatness and lack of motivation. When I finally found a better practitioner, I started to see some improvements, despite my frequent insomnia, as the dose of the antipsychotic and the mood stabilizer was lowered. For a brief time in June, I was almost as able to experience something emotionally enriching from listening to music as I had in the old days. But then I got started on the antidepressant and am still in the process of adjusting to it, the stage where the side effects are more prominent and the good effects have yet to take hold. 

All the while, I've spent this time without a job, and at maximum taking one class that doesn't meet daily in community college. I am afraid of a repeat of history, where I have a job, a full schedule, and fall apart. The insomnia right now feels like a barrier to that, but in the past when the medication dose was higher, I just couldn't think clearly enough. A few therapists I have seen have suggested that a job or more activity would alleviate my "depression" and make able to enjoy music again, but I am fairly certain the antipsychotic/mood stabilizer combo in high dose would have prevented anything of the sort. I pray I never have to go back on a higher dose of this crud again, and that my insomnia clears up in time and I can resume my life.


----------



## Ingélou

'I pray I never have to go back on a higher dose of this crud again, and that my insomnia clears up in time and I can resume my life.'

I hope so too, Clavichorder. Keep in touch. There are many people rooting for you on Talk Classical. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks for understanding my venting. That's one thing I'm doing better with these days, is not venting or complaining as much on the internet. The irony is, I have more to complain about.

Praying the god of sleep will provide some assistance tonight.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm sorry I've been gone for so long loves! I've been so incredibly busy lately. I feel like I'm so incredibly blessed to have found work that I love. I feel like not many people get that privilege in life. I adore it, I love that I get to work on my own time while helping people achieve their goals in life. It's great! My skating has also been going so fantastic! While I did post this on an Adult Figure Skating group page that I'm a part of it came to my realization that while my skater friends can see my post, the others in my life can't. And it's not really all that fair to the people who always root me on and support me so much can't see what's going on in that part of my life. So Here you all go! ❤❤❤❤
So I have to say guys, I am so incredibly thrilled with today's practice! As much as I hate being away from the ice I think the long break may have done me more good than I initially thought. Maybe it's just everything else going on in my life these days too! Who knows! Life is great! My coach and I have discovered that T stops are where it's at for me. They are just so much more comfortable to do (I'm in the class where I just really dislike snowplows.....a lot)! I love that my coach Odetha Hill is taking me through both Basics on top of my Adult 1-6. It's actually giving me more confidence on the ice. And I'm FINALLY starting to get the hang of two footed spins! Yay!!!! Such a successful day for me! Plus practicing spins is like a treat for me every time. They are so much fun!!!

I want become a top earner with my itworks goal, and that will allow for me to support my figure skating career. I really want to coach figure skating. Which is my real life vocation. I really feel like I was made for it.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I'm back again - it all went well and nothing was found. I just have a very conscientious doctor who wanted to check. Oh, what a relief! Thanks, everyone, for all the moral support.


Glad you are fine!!


----------



## Art Rock

Today our cocker spaniel Jazz turns 15 (105 in human years), truly exceptional. And in relatively good health for his age as well! Fun fact: he was born on the day we flew from Singapore to Europe to settle in France, where we picked him up a few months later.


----------



## Merl

Just put two shelves up and am awaiting delivery of the hall wallpaper (from Amazon) so I can start to decorate the hall and landing. The stair walls are ridiculously high and will necessitate the need for me to get those silly 3-way ladders outta the shed and spend hours cursing at how horrible it is to decorate the stairs. Thankfully no pattern to match this time. If the cats shred this wallpaper, like they did with the bedroom and previous stairwell paper, they will be on the BBQ later.


----------



## Tristan

Turning 21 today, the last real milestone age before all subsequent birthdays just make me feel old :lol: Also, I will be going to Las Vegas this week to celebrate. I've been there before, but not as a 21-year-old. Should make things more interesting


----------



## Sonata

Happy birthday Tristan! Enjoy your trip 

We have a birthday this week too, Sonata Jr. turns five on Wednesday. A milestone age! Starting September, both of our kids will be school aged. She is a big time mommy's girl which is fun, and she likes opera music even. I'm teaching her well. Big brother is mostly a rock and roll kid, but hey I like rock too.

It's been a fun summer, I've been kayaking several times. I tried to do a garden which completely failed, but it was a learning experience. We bought both kids bikes for the birthdays, and gave my daughter hers a couple days ago when it arrived. Big brother is already doing great biking and now little sister is anxious to keep up!


----------



## SarahNorthman

In other news.....my hair is now grey.


----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> Turning 21 today, the last real milestone age before all subsequent birthdays just make me feel old :lol: Also, I will be going to Las Vegas this week to celebrate. I've been there before, but not as a 21-year-old. Should make things more interesting


A belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Gordontrek

Conducting my very first concert today. No small amount of anxiety over here.


----------



## Sonata

Wow! Good luck Gordon!


----------



## clavichorder

It's almost interesting to me on a day like today. I have energy, I slept well last night and did things to augment my mental state like going for a run, walking a few miles to a coffee shop, drinking coffee and reading there. Despite this, my ability to enjoy music is kind of buried. It's frustrating because despite my difficulties, about a month ago before I started taking zoloft, I found that my ability to enjoy music had days of coming roaring back, after the risperidone had been reduced to a low enough amount. The doctor wanted me on zoloft to help with obsessive thinking and anxiety, and because I had historically done well with an antidepressant and small amount of antipsychotic combo. I'm hoping I don't have to increase the dose any more. I am at about half of what is considered a therapeutic dose, and each adjustment to an increase was accompanied with odd side effects, cognitive and physical. It typically takes 2 weeks for the drug to begin working in it's positive aspects, and longer for the full benefit to be seen, so I am having to give it time. 

The music enjoyment is important to me, not only from the perspective of an invested listener, but also because I'm hoping to resume my piano studies at college this fall and it's going to be disheartening if I feel flat when I'm trying to learn and execute pieces. I hope that actively working on music and having some daily class structure in my life, apart from adjusting to the medications, will up my dopamine or whatever it is I'm lacking and allow me to get into that zone.

In other news, my parents are out of town so it's just my brother and I, and the dog and cat. But my cousin from out of state is coming to state with us for a bit tonight, and she's pretty cool so that may help out things with the mood.


----------



## clavichorder

It's also interesting that when I do like music, the only thing I really get into is romanticism and early modern. I used to be such an early music buff.


----------



## Gordontrek

My first time on the podium was a real blast. Made it through Le Tombeau de Couperin smoothly thanks in large part to some very fine wind players. Once all the nerves wore off I was really, solidly convinced that conducting is the career I want to pursue.


----------



## Becca

Gordontrek said:


> My first time on the podium was a real blast. Made it through Le Tombeau de Couperin smoothly thanks in large part to some very fine wind players. Once all the nerves wore off I was really, solidly convinced that conducting is the career I want to pursue.


Power ... mwahahah


----------



## JeffD

SarahNorthman said:


> In other news.....my hair is now grey.


Silver you mean. Wow.


----------



## SarahNorthman

JeffD said:


> Silver you mean. Wow.


It's much more grey looking in person, but I do see what you mean!


----------



## Pugg

Got such a nice text; "Been shopping in Brooks Brothers today, see you on Friday."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

As long as you don't end up with Garth Brooks


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> As long as you don't end up with Garth Brooks


I am sure that it will be something completely different.


----------



## JeffD

Sitting back with a really lovely gin and tonic. Hendricks, with a cucumber slice for a garnish.

Listening to a lecture about Mozart.


It really does not need to be better than this.


----------



## Pugg

It's Friday, what's not good about it.


----------



## Merl

Off to Dundee for some retail therapy. Painting and decorating done.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm avoiding Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drank some beers on Thursday and woke up remembering my new car-loan...Getting my first German car next week, a used Volkswagen Tiguan! Also went fishing again and even got fish, some of which I ate, fried in a pan with butter, salt & pepper. Ready for bed and a long walk in the morning. Goody nighty!


----------



## geralmar

My brother died suddenly (heart attack) three days ago in Texas. My aged father and I-- his closest blood relatives-- live in different states, both of which are about 1,500 miles away. Neither of us is in a position to travel. In Texas my brother's married daughter's family (he was a widower) are handling funeral arrangements, which seemed the most expeditious solution. 

Last night my father forwarded an email from the daughter. She and her family have decided that instead of a traditional service and burial my brother will be interred in a "natural burial park." I am immediately suspicious of any commercial description that includes the word "natural," so I looked up the park's website. When I condense the verbiage (I don't care about burial during the American Civil War) and explicate the jargon I can best summarize the interment as follows: My brother will be buried in a pet cemetery. Literally. His untreated body will be dumped into a hole hand dug by his daughter's family. If there is a coffin it will be made of cardboard.

The daughter never bothered to directly inform my wife and me about my brother's death or the burial arrangements. She also refused to return our phone call. Our only contact has been through the forwarded email which included the information that interment will be "next Wednesday or Thursday." No obituary has appeared in the local Texas newspaper. We have no idea where the body is presently.

I do know "natural burial" is cheap; but I would have offered to pay for cremation and all expenses if the ashes were forwarded to me for proper treatment. But I was never consulted. My wife is livid. I believe my brother deserves better; but I also believe that a corpse is not the person. Anyway I am comfortable writing my niece and her inbred family out of the rest of my life.


----------



## Pugg

Sorry for your loss, keep the good memory's and cherish them.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am sorry for your loss, Geralmar. Just to give you another perspective on natural burial: this is how I want to be buried after I die--no embalming, no steel or concrete vault, linen shroud and placed directly in the earth to return to the earth. I love the idea of becoming part of the soil, maybe part of a dandelion or clover that a woodchuck one day might eat, etc....

Here's a link to a natural burial ground here in Pennsylvania:

http://www.paxtangcemetery.com/Green-Burial.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

geralmar said:


> I do know "natural burial" is cheap; but I would have offered to pay for cremation and all expenses if the ashes were forwarded to me for proper treatment. But I was never consulted. My wife is livid. I believe my brother deserves better; but I also believe that a corpse is not the person. Anyway I am comfortable writing my niece and her inbred family out of the rest of my life.


 Very sorry to hear this.

The living are worse than the dead, that's for sure.


----------



## JeffD

geralmar said:


> My brother died suddenly (heart attack) three days ago in Texas.


I am very very sorry.



> I believe my brother deserves better; but I also believe that a corpse is not the person.


I agree on both counts. The deceased doesn't care either way (I believe), but there is a matter of dignity.


----------



## znapschatz

(By the merest coincidence, I was in the process of composing a post about the death last week of a dear friend when I read of geralmar’s brother’s passing on the very same day. My sincerest condolences to him in this sad time.)

Jack was my oldest friend since age 14. I knew him in high school, although then we were not especially close, more like friendly than intimate. We moved in different social groups. Outside of school, I visited him at his home a few times, but that was about it. He was in my graduation class, then moved to Columbus, where he attended Ohio State University for a couple of years. Later, when I was in Columbus for college, he was already in business, selling record accessories by mail. By then, we had more interests in common - classical music, jazz, photography, history (he was obsessed with Napoleon, for some reason), poker, among others - and we became actual friends. 

When Jack opened a record store across the street from campus, I was a frequent visitor to his store, where we would play chess during slow times, and he always closed shop for 15 minutes at noon so we could watch “Rocky and Bullwinkle,” a TV cartoon show.  
There was a 13 year break in this when I moved to Los Angeles, although I did drop by to see Jack several times when back in Ohio on family trips. When my wife and I eventually settled in Columbus, Jack and I resumed our relationship, which lasted to the end.

A lifelong bachelor, Jack finally married 4 years ago the girl of his dreams from college days, inheriting a family as well (a truly romantic story here) and I saw less of him as he engaged in family matters, although I still dropped in on him from time to time, occasionally lunched together or otherwise connected at social events, including his yearly December “Birthday Bash.” He had been in ill health for the last couple of years, mostly heart problems, but he bore it lightly, almost dismissively. It was nevertheless a jolt to us all when he died. 

Jack was a person of a strong, stubborn nature and routines, who spent almost every Monday evening attending a weekly jazz orchestra concert conducted by his friend, Vaughn Wiester. Despite his obvious weakness, he attended one last week. Vaughn remarked his concern, at the funeral service, about how feeble Jack had appeared then. Jack also insisted on working at his shop the next two days, put in his usual on Wednesday, went home, and didn’t last the night.

In all, Jack was a complex and unique character. I would admit that some of his ways were hard to take, but he was a loyal friend. What I usually think of him; “Before they made Jack, they broke the mold.”


----------



## znapschatz

As an addendum to my post about Jack...if you are of a certain age and an avid record collector/user, he may have touched your life in a small way. He was one of two retailers of replacement jackets and sleeves for 33rpm vinyl records, the kind you see in libraries and homes with extensive lp collections, and when the other guy retired, he was the only one. His ads appeared in the Schwann catalogue for decades. Every white album cover on the shelf is probably from Jack.


----------



## Anankasmo

Done my driving license today. Waiting for my university reply regarding my medicine studies i will most likely begin in october hopefully in Regensburg. Helped my cousin redesigning his garden. Went eating schnitzel. Has been a really nice day


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> (By the merest coincidence, I was in the process of composing a post about the death last week of a dear friend when I read of geralmar's brother's passing on the very same day. My sincerest condolences to him in this sad time.)
> 
> Jack was my oldest friend since age 14. I knew him in high school, although then we were not especially close, more like friendly than intimate. We moved in different social groups. Outside of school, I visited him at his home a few times, but that was about it. He was in my graduation class, then moved to Columbus, where he attended Ohio State University for a couple of years. Later, when I was in Columbus for college, he was already in business, selling record accessories by mail. By then, we had more interests in common - classical music, jazz, photography, history (he was obsessed with Napoleon, for some reason), poker, among others - and we became actual friends.
> 
> When Jack opened a record store across the street from campus, I was a frequent visitor to his store, where we would play chess during slow times, and he always closed shop for 15 minutes at noon so we could watch "Rocky and Bullwinkle," a TV cartoon show.
> There was a 13 year break in this when I moved to Los Angeles, although I did drop by to see Jack several times when back in Ohio on family trips. When my wife and I eventually settled in Columbus, Jack and I resumed our relationship, which lasted to the end.
> 
> A lifelong bachelor, Jack finally married 4 years ago the girl of his dreams from college days, inheriting a family as well (a truly romantic story here) and I saw less of him as he engaged in family matters, although I still dropped in on him from time to time, occasionally lunched together or otherwise connected at social events, including his yearly December "Birthday Bash." He had been in ill health for the last couple of years, mostly heart problems, but he bore it lightly, almost dismissively. It was nevertheless a jolt to us all when he died.
> 
> Jack was a person of a strong, stubborn nature and routines, who spent almost every Monday evening attending a weekly jazz orchestra concert conducted by his friend, Vaughn Wiester. Despite his obvious weakness, he attended one last week. Vaughn remarked his concern, at the funeral service, about how feeble Jack had appeared then. Jack also insisted on working at his shop the next two days, put in his usual on Wednesday, went home, and didn't last the night.
> 
> In all, Jack was a complex and unique character. I would admit that some of his ways were hard to take, but he was a loyal friend. What I usually think of him; "Before they made Jack, they broke the mold."


I am so sorry for your loss, Z.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, Z.


Thank you, Jo. It is a strange feeling, really. Other friends and relatives who have passed from life, some unexpectedly, have been sorely missed, but for some reason I find it difficult to accept that Jack is no longer here. Frankly, it has been disorienting, and I have no idea why this effect on me. Undoubtedly, though, it has been hardest on his poor wife. Their's was a true romance, cut short by Jack's untimely death.

It all began when Jack was a student at OSU. At that time, state colleges required all male freshmen to enroll in the Reserve Officers Training Corps (ROTC) for two years to learn military skills. Every Spring, there was a Corps Day, in which the ROTC cadets would assemble on the campus oval for drills, speeches and suchlike, attended by parents or whoever else was interested. As the contingent Jack was with marched into the reviewing area and halted, Jack found himself face to face with a girl spectator whom he thought was the most beautiful he had ever seen, and was immediately infatuated. He said to himself, "That's the girl for me," and meant it. At the moment he couldn't do anything about it, but days later happened to see her entering a building on campus. Jack followed her in and introduced himself, charming her sufficiently so that when he asked, she, Darlene, accepted a date with him. The result was she fell in love with him too, and with that short introduction and exposure to each other, they were ready to get married. Unfortunately, her parents strongly disapproved of Jack, and Darlene bowed to their will. The two split up, and Darlene eventually married someone else. Jack never really got over it, moved on, but true to his love, never married.

Decades later, one of Jack's friends urged him to find out what had happened to Darlene, so he finally got around to looking her up. He discovered that after an unhappy marriage, Darlene had been widowed ten years earlier. She still had feelings for Jack the whole time, and Jack cried when he realized they could have been reunited if only he had called earlier. However, they did get together, married, and had a blissful life with each other for the remaining 4 years until his death. We were all so happy for him. It was all too brief, perhaps, but way better than a Romeo and Juliet outcome.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

znapschatz said:


> Jack was a person of a strong, stubborn nature and routines, who spent almost every Monday evening attending a weekly jazz orchestra concert conducted by his friend, Vaughn Wiester. Despite his obvious weakness, he attended one last week. Vaughn remarked his concern, at the funeral service, about how feeble Jack had appeared then. Jack also insisted on working at his shop the next two days, put in his usual on Wednesday, went home, and didn't last the night.


He appears to be a strong man who died an honorable death. Everybody dies, but not everybody does it in style, like that.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Thank you, Jo. It is a strange feeling, really. Other friends and relatives who have passed from life, some unexpectedly, have been sorely missed, but for some reason I find it difficult to accept that Jack is no longer here. Frankly, it has been disorienting, and I have no idea why this effect on me. Undoubtedly, though, it has been hardest on his poor wife. Their's was a true romance, cut short by Jack's untimely death.


Would you like to brainstorm here why you find HIS death particularly disorienting? I am experiencing something that SEEMS very similar but the person hasn't died yet; he seems to have advancing Alzheimer's, a brain tumor, or large oxygen level drop at night--he's having night hallucinations (although I think they have begun to occur i the daytime).

Let me know if you'd like to explore this here, via PM, or not at all.

I am truly to hear that you are going through what you are.


----------



## JosefinaHW

The contractors arrive tomorrow morning to begin to put the new roof on the house and then I'm off to the pool and the pups for 2.5 glorious days and nights of swimming!

Azure swims like a motorboat:










Gracyn is smooth as silk:


----------



## Tallisman

I realised today that I take a place in that now rare breed of Brits with crooked teeth. 'The age of the classic crooked English smile is dying out' said a headline in the Telegraph, due to this newfangled trade of 'orthodontics'.


----------



## ST4

I have aids 

I don't care though, I'll die someday anyway :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You mean hearing aids.......


----------



## MattB




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Finished a post-grad diploma from the London School of Journalism.


----------



## Taggart

SimonTemplar said:


> Finished a post-grad diploma from the London School of Journalism.


Congratulations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had audition on Thursday, and I got into the top orchestra in my school again. 

This is the 150th anniversary year of my music school, so that means _big _plans. I looked at the concert series for this semester, I will be performing in at least 6 concerts. If I do the opera (which is likely because it's Bernstein's freakin' _Candide _and that's gonna that 3 of the 4 of us flutists on our roster) I'll be performing _9_ concerts. That's hard core! But moreover, the repertoire is really difficult this year. We're gonna do an all-Prokofiev piano concerto marathon, (nos. 1,2,3) in one concert, and we're gonna have like 3 weeks to learn that stuff with our soloists. That's _killer _for an orchestra to do! So, I hope I can be a resilient player, work hard, and do what needs to be done.

Tomorrow is first day of school, besides solar eclipse (over 90% coverage in my city!). Good omen or bad omen for this semester/year? Let's find out!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Taggart said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you, Taggart!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think I have discovered the source of the musty smell in the kitchen. 

I was afraid that it was due to the degraded sealant around the bath and shower letting water leak through to the ceiling (there is an ominous stain, so I will have to redo the sealant ) but now I realise that it is coming from behind the swing bin in the corner.

This is excellent news because I can ask Mrs Johnson to see to it.

It just doesn't get more exciting than this on a Monday here in the Fens.


----------



## geralmar

How my wife and I watched the solar eclipse: We stood under a leafy tree and let the leaves, acting as pinhole cameras, project multiple tiny images of the eclipse on the road. Simple and safe.



My wife, wearing the eclipse on her shoulder.


----------



## Tallisman

SimonTemplar said:


> Finished a post-grad diploma from the London School of Journalism.


I'd like to wish you very good luck in your future, because I dare to think how tough and competitive journalism is now, what with the decline of print media and increasingly short attention spans among readers. I'll always have a great respect for the great journalistic tradition - my father was a journalist and so is my brother. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

Taking a break from FB, for 7 days...All that vanity fair outbursts and fakebooking is kind of getting to me...I feel improvement alraedy, easier sleeping, being more focused on stuff that really matters...In other news, we had major works in backyard, made a nice iron installation for crawling vines, more flowers, lots of bees and butterflies come to feast it is amazing, creating a small oasis in the urban area...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The mid-life crisis has arrived, about 20 years too late. Mrs Pat hauled me along to the gym that has been doing wonders for her stamina and physique, and signed me up. My future promises hours of cross-trainer torture and rowing like Charon, while fit young things in brightly-coloured Lycra saunter past and try not to snigger. Eheu!


----------



## Granate

*I feel ashamed*

I want to keep this as human as possible, and stay away from politics.

One week after the Barcelona attack, after all those cries in demonstrations saying, "I'm not afraid", I watch in horror how some national media outlets keep digging into the young terrorists lives like they were bound to kill people since they were kids. Honestly what has developed is the worst kind of situation for a minority community to deal with. A bunch of young adults going through vocational training meet an Imam, they keep living an "apparently" normal life while they turn a bit more religious for their long-time friends. And one day, after preparations in the dark and one inept try to do major damage, a van is rent and in an afternoon it throws away Spain's long record without any terrorist attack since our special forces have been very effective. In the two attacks many are shot dead, one escapes and is shot too and four people are under arrest.

Investigations are currently going on, but who cares about that in the country of the "¿Qué dirán?" (what people may say, also peer pressure)? Commentators asking to a Muslim representative (born in Barcelona) whether there are churches in Morocco (where she's not from). Or if those churches are Christian. Disgusting. Because these young men were "apparently" living a normal life, is no excuse to mistrust people from your community. As it happened in the UK, islamophobic attacks increase.

And then today. In the beach, my mother and I see three adult people arriving next to us, an older man and two women. The man bathes only with black pants while the women take photos of him and wait in the sand. I'm with my earpods and just enjoing the day out. "Whatever" "I don't care". I don't see anything strange here. Then we did hear them speaking in Arabic. Nothing out of normal.

I wouldn't remember this if during lunch, this had not happened:

My mother tells to my father the same thing we saw on the beach, but she focuses on the two women who didn't take away their clothes and just stared and took photos in jeans.

My eyes rolled. I didn't hear anything positive in my mother's comment from a situation I didn't think we should care about. I shut up because I prefer to look sceptical in the eyes of my parents rather than confront their unconfident, recent looks on Arabic or Muslim people, who just live their lives and won't ever hurt us for stupid reasons.

How hypocritical is all of this. I don't want to pour my thoughts anymore because I feel enraged for all that has happened in the span of a week. Out of all Spanish with Moroccan origin, or just Moroccan people I've met in my life, 1/8 was very nice to me. I hope the percentage goes up. I have never been living closely to Muslim or foreign communities. But they are as Spanish, even as European as I am. As long as we all follow the Law we can live in peace and together. I can't believe that the people I love the most in this entire world begin to feel sceptical of people for the way they behave or how they dress up.

Thank you, fake territory with your fake murdering views on a Religion you want to own. You may wish for the Western world to take you seriously, but I'm not one of them, you clowns.

Peace.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Tallisman said:


> I'd like to wish you very good luck in your future, because I dare to think how tough and competitive journalism is now, what with the decline of print media and increasingly short attention spans among readers. I'll always have a great respect for the great journalistic tradition - my father was a journalist and so is my brother. :tiphat:


Thank you very much, Tallisman!

It's a tough business, but I'm optimistic. I've worked as a writer and editor for the government for the last few years, and I've built up a solid portfolio - feature articles for newspapers, reviews and articles for magazines, web writing, news stories for government sites.

I'm also heading to Sri Lanka to work on a national paper for three months, starting in October. That will give me experience working on a publication, which will be invaluable!


----------



## TxllxT

*Rain & Aggression*

We are regularly travelling in Europe for many, many years. But never before we encountered so much rain & aggressive drivers on the road. Three days ago we left Holland in heavy rain. We were heading for the German Harz mountains and lo! all of a sudden we changed from monsoon rainfall into damp scorching heat, as if one smells a wet cellar that's being forcefully dried. From the heat however we changed back to monsoon in the evening while we were staying in our Harz pension. But who cares, we had nice Imbiss food: 'Sulce mit Bratkartoffeln' + a great local dark beer. After a moistly night of sleep we got on the road again. This time we headed for Wittenberg on the Elbe river, where Martin Luther hammered 95 theses on a church door (31 October 1517). Again the weather all of sudden cleared up into this stingily hot just-before-the-thunder-breaks-loose type of weather. We left Wittenberg and whooosshhh, the rain was back. While still on a local road I had to brake..... and just slided on & on over the slippery surface. Happily the car in front of us, that waited for red was a small Peugeot. Our Xantia just touched it a bit and the Peugeot flew slipping forward. So no damage on either side, just shock & bad bad rain. We got onto the highway and the rainfall stood like a wall. We really got into a kind of psych-tunnel with water above us, on either side of us, under us & in front of us. The navigation originally estimated a 4 hour travel. It became 7 hours of soaked driving on & on. We got at our Czech pension just before nine o'clock in the evening. Immediately we walked to our favorite pub. And lo! They were still willing to prepare food for us. Under a super Czech beer we came back to life. The third day of flood rain we drove from the North to the far East of the Czech Republic. Once, in Hradec Kralove, we met with unbelievable aggression of a Czech micro bus driver... We survived his craziness and drove on. On the highway near Olomouc we saw another Czech driver going nuts in the rain. Now, thank God, we're really enjoying & relaxing in the midst of our family and friends.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Granate said:


> How hypocritical is all of this. I don't want to pour my thoughts anymore because I feel enraged for all that has happened in the span of a week. Out of all Spanish with Moroccan origin, or just Moroccan people I've met in my life, 1/8 was very nice to me. I hope the percentage goes up. I have never been living closely to Muslim or foreign communities. But they are as Spanish, even as European as I am. As long as we all follow the Law we can live in peace and together. I can't believe that the people I love the most in this entire world begin to feel sceptical of people for the way they behave or how they dress up.
> 
> Thank you, fake territory with your fake murdering views on a Religion you want to own. You may wish for the Western world to take you seriously, but I'm not one of them, you clowns.
> 
> Peace.


I have two Muslim coworkers who are very nice to me and the others, and we are all one big family. However, they also take their religion very seriously. In the case of having to choose between their religion and the rest of us infidels, I have no illusions as to what they would choose.


----------



## Gordontrek

First day of college football for us Alabama folk. I wish it was over already.


----------



## Blancrocher

^%$#%@%@ lawn mower


----------



## Pugg

^%$#%@%@ #$#$$##$^*^ The weather.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Why, I like this weather.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ^%$#%@%@ #$#$$##$^*^ The weather.


Assassin dolphins!


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Why, I like this weather.


I can do heath / cold weather but rain al day.....


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> I can do heath / cold weather but rain al day.....


I'm the same with sunny weather in Málaga. It's fine for a week or two with clear skies and sun, but two months?! Boring!


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I'm the same with sunny weather in Málaga. It's fine for a week or two with clear skies and sun, but two months?! Boring!


When it's time ( long way to go) retiring, moving to Spain will be priority no 1.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> When it's time ( long way to go) retiring, moving to Spain will be priority no 1.


When it's time (in decades to go) retiring, moving to Bavaria or Lake District will be priority no 1.
Ok, maybe as a Summer home.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> I can do heath / cold weather but rain al day.....


Here it is clearing up slowly. I am going to go see the parade of ships for the Hamburg Cruise Days in the evening. Should look great









(photo from last year). The Elphi in a blue outfit looks gorgeous too.


----------



## Granate

SiegendesLicht said:


> Here it is clearing up slowly. I am going to go see the parade of ships for the Hamburg Cruise Days in the evening. Should look great
> 
> View attachment 97373
> 
> 
> (photo from last year). The Elphi in a blue outfit looks gorgeous too.


If that is your photo, your reflex camera is great stuff. Mine is lame with low light.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dammit! Reduced to tears by an utterly beautiful rendering of Londonderry Air (Danny Boy, if you must) sung a capella on Last Night of the Proms. It's corny, slushy, and it hits the spot every time.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Granate said:


> If that is your photo, your reflex camera is great stuff. Mine is lame with low light.


Mine is even lamer, that is why the photo is just a picture found on internet.

The parade was gorgeous though. Eight huge cruise ships sailing in formation down the Elbe, accompanied each by its own fireworks and by dozens of smaller vessels, including two harbor pilots for each ship. At the beginning of the parade, as they all sounded their horns... I cannot even imagine how much beer was spilled by all the people jumping up.

And the Elphi... she stood there all the time, clothed in blue light, looking as if she was just about to rip her brick foundation out from the depths of the river, cut in right into that ship formation and sail away towards the ocean, majestic and free. She looked _alive_ as never before. And lonely too.

I sort of miss her. The first concert on my list is scheduled for the end of October, and the last one was in June. Of course I have visited her a few times, sitting on the plaza high above the river and watching the sunset. But I miss actually going to concerts, the conversations in the ticket queues, the joyful expectation, walking upwards past the ticket control, that subtle smell of a new building, of fresh wood and varnish that still lingers there, the joyful cacophony of the tuning orchestra (Wagner loved that sound as a little kid going to his first concerts, and I can certainly see why) and that glorious moment when the music starts. I would not want to miss it any more.


----------



## Blancrocher

Just consciously watched a fairly lengthy commercial on Youtube for what I believe is probably the first time in my life. Hope this doesn't mean I'm stuck in some kind of algorithm where I'm battered with advertising for new cars for the next ten years.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*u block origin* is your friend... (yes,this is advertising!  )


----------



## Annied

I've been on a roll this past few days making a variety of notebooks (my main hobby is bookbinding). I've just packed them into a box and tomorrow evening I'll take them along to a volunteers' meeting for one of the charities I support. They normally sell well in the run up to Christmas, so I can hand them over in good time for any stalls they have in the next few months.


----------



## Becca

TurnaboutVox said:


> *u block origin* is your friend... (yes,this is advertising!  )


Does this mean that ethically you are required to give yourself an infraction?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Had the worst Indian meal last friday I have ever had, should be known was not gunna be good when asked for goat vindaloo and they said the were out of goat. So had the Beef vindaloo instead
well the trouble started with the entree had onion bhajis which were burnt brown and tasted of salt then vindaloo came out and i couldn't taste any curry in it - so asked waiter and he said he would get me another- which still had no heat or curry and tasted like salty beef stew- all I could taste after the meal was salt - was disgusting


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Had the worst Indian meal last friday I have ever had, should be known was not gunna be good when asked for goat vindaloo and they said the were out of goat. So had the Beef vindaloo instead
> well the trouble started with the entree had onion bhajis which were burnt brown and tasted of salt then vindaloo came out and i couldn't taste any curry in it - so asked waiter and he said he would get me another- which still had no heat or curry and tasted like salty beef stew- all I could taste after the meal was salt - was disgusting


I imagine you had to hydrate yourself a lot afterwards. Although I admit I thought you'd get food poisoning or bad indigestion after that meal. It sounded kind of suspicious.
That reminds me that quite some time ago, I went to that Chinese restaurant I'd never been before, where they served me a blatantly rotting fish. The smell was unmistakable. It was so pungent it stank up half of the restaurant. I ordered it away of course and ordered some lotus desert and green tea instead, decided to go meatless for my lunch, had lost appetite anyway. Unless I don't know is there a Chinese fish dish that supposed to include rotting fish or smell like one, like a fermented shark in Iceland for example?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Marinera said:


> I imagine you had to hydrate yourself a lot afterwards. Although I admit I thought you'd get food poisoning or bad indigestion after that meal. It sounded kind of suspicious.
> That reminds me that quite some time ago, I went to that Chinese restaurant I'd never been before, where they served me a blatantly rotting fish. The smell was unmistakable. It was so pungent it stank up half of the restaurant. I ordered it away of course and ordered some lotus desert and green tea instead, decided to go meatless for my lunch, had lost appetite anyway. Unless I don't know is there a Chinese fish dish that supposed to include rotting fish or smell like one, like a fermented shark in Iceland for example?


Yeah, was a little concerned about food posioning too but only ill effect was thirst for glasses of milk to wash away salt taste... ewww


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I imagine you had to hydrate yourself a lot afterwards. Although I admit I thought you'd get food poisoning or bad indigestion after that meal. It sounded kind of suspicious.
> That reminds me that quite some time ago, I went to that Chinese restaurant I'd never been before, where they served me a blatantly rotting fish. The smell was unmistakable. It was so pungent it stank up half of the restaurant. I ordered it away of course and ordered some lotus desert and green tea instead, decided to go meatless for my lunch, had lost appetite anyway. Unless I don't know is there a Chinese fish dish that supposed to include rotting fish or smell like one, like a fermented shark in Iceland for example?


Perhaps the fish was served with Asian Fish Sauce, which tends to smell like a HS boys lockerroom after an hour of exercise.


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, was a little concerned about food poisoning too but only ill effect was thirst for glasses of milk to wash away salt taste... ewww


 Not a very kosher choice of a drink


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Perhaps the fish was served with Asian Fish Sauce, which tends to smell like a HS boys lockerroom after an hour of exercise.


So there is something like that in their fish cuisine. I don't remember if there was any sauce, besides my eyes were watering from the smell, but why would anyone want even to be near that food, never mind eating it. Although I shouldn't be surprised, my friend once pointed out to me, that national cuisines are often based on recipes and foods people had to eat during lean and hungry times, like cheap easily available products or whatever was left - potatoes or rotten shark for some, insects for others. Ah well, dubious origins.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> So there is something like that in their fish cuisine. I don't remember if there was any sauce, besides my eyes were watering from the smell, but why would anyone want even to be near that food, never mind eating it. Although I shouldn't be surprised, my friend once pointed out to me, that national cuisines are often based on recipes and foods people had to eat during lean and hungry times, like cheap easily available products or whatever was left - potatoes or rotten shark for some, insects for others. Ah well, dubious origins.


Yes. My wife is Asian, so I know all about it. She uses Asian Fish Sauce. I don't.

I'm strictly a mustard/ketchup/tomato sauce kind of guy.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I imagine you had to hydrate yourself a lot afterwards. Although I admit I thought you'd get food poisoning or bad indigestion after that meal. It sounded kind of suspicious.
> That reminds me that quite some time ago, *I went to that Chinese restaurant I'd never been before,* where they served me a blatantly *rotting fish.* The smell was unmistakable. It was so pungent it stank up half of the restaurant. I ordered it away of course and ordered some lotus desert and green tea instead, decided to go meatless for my lunch, had lost appetite anyway. Unless I don't know is there a Chinese fish dish that supposed to include rotting fish or smell like one, like a fermented shark in Iceland for example?


Your first clue to turn around and not enter, was the name of the restaurant:

*So Long*


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Your first clue to turn around and not enter, was the name of the restaurant:
> 
> *So Long*


I assumed I could try a new place without checking the small print.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I assumed I could try a new place without checking the small print.


Your first mistake. There are other places where things can smell rotten; not just in Denmark.


----------



## KenOC

Marinera said:


> ...That reminds me that quite some time ago, I went to that Chinese restaurant I'd never been before, where they served me a blatantly rotting fish. The smell was unmistakable. It was so pungent it stank up half of the restaurant.


That would have been the famous Cantonese "Thousand-year Fish." They were obviously trying to honor you with a traditional and highly prized delicacy!

Actually, some of the odors of Cantonese food are a bit on the strange side. When we lived in Hong Kong, we took our small daughter to the local covered market and she immediately threw up from the smells.


----------



## KenOC

My wife has been raising Monarch butterflies in small indoor enclosures, mostly from eggs she finds on our milkweed plants. Here are three new arrivals who exited their chrysalises this morning. All flown away now!


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> My wife has been raising Monarch butterflies in small indoor enclosures, mostly from eggs she finds on our milkweed plants. Here are three new arrivals who exited their chrysalises this morning. All flown away now!


Beautiful picture! :tiphat: Did you listen to Schumann's Papillons in honor of the occasion?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Beautiful picture! :tiphat: Did you listen to Schumann's Papillons in honor of the occasion?


I don't wish to spoil the bucolic mood here (oh, why not?) but Schumann's title "Papillons" was more poetic license than literal title. The piano suite Papillons was actually supposed to represent a masked ball, right down to the famous "Grandfather Dance" also employed by Tchaikovsky in Act One of Nutcracker. My friends and I sometimes dance it outside the Social Security office, when we are begging for loose change.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Welp. Look who's back again after a long absence. It has been wayy too long, everyone. ;_;

By the way, I've become a member of the SCP Foundation community, and I've written a couple of articles in the past few months or so.


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> Not a very* kosher choice of a drink*


Try Manischewitz Sweet Passover Concord Grape Wine.


----------



## Marinera

It was EddieRUKiddingVarese who was trying to drown the aftertaste of his over-salted non-goat dish. I was just observing it through the distance of space and time. Very safely away from milk. Although it seems this is a good thing then that I leave the choice of wines and champagnes to my friends to make. They all seem more knowledgeable than I


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> *It was EddieRUKiddingVarese* who was trying to drown the aftertaste of his over-salted non-goat dish. I was just observing it through the distance of space and time. Very safely away from milk. Although it seems this is a good thing then that I leave the choice of wines and champagnes to my friends to make. They all seem more knowledgeable than I


J'accuse!!! Perhaps he was simply hyper-thirsty after winding up his Vic-Zola.


----------



## hpowders

Irony of ironies: I just endured Hurricane Irma-a glancing blow with no power outage.

So two days later-the power goes out-at night of course-it went out for 2 hours and just came back on!!

Glad I wasn't in the middle of a 16 paragraph dissertation on a Wagner thread, with all my suppositions and accusations, completely wiped out!!! But then again, that would never happen.....I'm the pithy poster!! :lol::lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Marinera said:


> Not a very kosher choice of a drink


I thought i was eating Indian not Hebrew..........


----------



## Kivimees

I've been "ordered" at work to travel to Scotland next year. I'll be spending a week in East Neuk. Suggestions? (No, I don't golf :lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kivimees said:


> I've been "ordered" at work to travel to Scotland next year. I'll be spending a week in East Neuk. Suggestions? (No, I don't golf :lol


Wear Thermals......................


----------



## Kivimees

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wear Thermals......................


Next year ... in summer


----------



## Marinera

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I thought i was eating Indian not Hebrew..........


I thought the same about the dates I was eating with milk... never again.


----------



## Granate

I'm sick for the second day. Yesterday I couldn't stop sneezing. Today, I sum a headache to my throatache.
Allergy hits hard on me. Il Trovatore makes my head feel like a drum, so no more Opera until I recover.

The Mahler Challenge No.3 is finished and I'll post two symphonies per day. Afterwards, while I decide where to move next (Wagner, Strauss or Beethoven), I'm listening to Domingo/Price opera recordings from Sony Classical. Then, to four recordings of Lucia di Lammermoor (Callas Karajan, Callas Serafin Stereo, Moffo and Sutherland 71). I want to find stereo references. But my head hurts after the Erede Trovatore.

Ambient Music!


----------



## Taggart

Kivimees said:


> Next year ... in summer


They don't have a Summer in Scotland. And always remember - ye need a lang spoon tae sup wi a Fifer.

Seriously, St Andrews is a lovely town. There are a whole range of lovely little villages up the coast from Kirkaldy - Largo, Pittenweem, St Monans, Largo - lovely part of the country.


----------



## JSBach85

I am about to start a Master's degree. Please wish me good luck and pray for me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Granate said:


> I'm sick for the second day. Yesterday I couldn't stop sneezing. Today, I sum a headache to my throatache.
> Allergy hits hard on me. Il Trovatore makes my head feel like a drum, so no more Opera until I recover.


Commiserations from a fellow sufferer (my ailment is common cold, not allergies though). I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bettina

JSBach85 said:


> I am about to start a Master's degree. Please wish me good luck and pray for me.


Congratulations on being accepted into a graduate program and good luck with your studies! What field are you studying?


----------



## Belowpar

Taggart said:


> They don't have a Summer in Scotland. And always remember - ye need a lang spoon tae sup wi a Fifer.
> 
> Seriously, St Andrews is a lovely town. There are a whole range of lovely little villages up the coast from Kirkaldy - Largo, Pittenweem, St Monans, Largo - lovely part of the country.


..and some seriously good noshing in Anstruther.

PS isn't St Andrews a City? (albeit a small one.)


----------



## Taggart

Belowpar said:


> ..and some seriously good noshing in Anstruther.
> 
> PS isn't St Andrews a City? (albeit a small one.)


Nope. See http://www.visitstandrews.com/about/the-town/ see also wiki. although St Andrews had a Cathedral, there is no link in Scotland between the presence of a Cathedral and City. So, although St Andrews is more populous than Ripon, St Andrews is a town and Ripon a City.


----------



## JSBach85

Bettina said:


> Congratulations on being accepted into a graduate program and good luck with your studies! What field are you studying?


Thank you very much. Master's Degree in Chemical Engineering. I know is weird nowadays to find an engineer (I still have some real experience, not just the degree) loving Baroque & Renaissance music under Historically Informed Practice: Buxtehude, Bach, Lully, Desprez, ... This time I will start my Master's Degree with lots of new Bach cantatas recordings (and also Passions)


----------



## Granate

I'm fine again. Back to opera! But I found out that my text program erased all the drafts for the Price/Domingo operas...

What a fascinating album is this. Must listen in 2017.


----------



## KenOC

Had another half-dozen Monarchs today, of which five were fit to fly (and did fly away). Here's the last of them emerging from his chrysalis. They must study origami to fit those huge wings, along with their bodies and heads, into those tiny cases!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Ugh... that is not a picture one wants to see just before sleeping. Looks like something out of the next Alien movie


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Great photo, KenOC! 

It's always fascinating to watch butterfly metamorphosis.


----------



## KenOC

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Ugh... that is not a picture one wants to see just before sleeping. Looks like something out of the next Alien movie


It's only when it gloms onto your face and shoves its oviposter down your throat that you have to worry...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

KenOC said:


> It's only when it gloms onto your face and shoves its oviposter down your throat that you have to worry...


Looking up the word "ovipositor" on Wiki (complete with pictures) was not a good idea either....


----------



## ldiat

AND HERE IS YOUR BIG REALLY BIG $4.00 THATS RIGHT $4.00 DOLLAR WINNER TO DAY!!!:clap::trp:


----------



## ldiat

SiegendesLicht said:


> Looking up the word "ovipositor" on Wiki (complete with pictures) was not a good idea either....


now we all have to look it up see what you started!


----------



## Pugg

I have a stalker, I love it, even better: I thrive on it, makes me stronger each day. 
So I say : cheers "mate"


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I have a stalker, I love it, even better: I thrive on it, makes me stronger each day.
> So I say : cheers "mate"


Online or in person?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Online or in person?


Online, but like I said, gives me more power ever day.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Online, but like I said, gives me more power ever day.


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Now that's nice even if I don't get it .


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Now that's nice even if I don't get it .


mystery person....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello again! I have some big news to share with you all. As many of you know, I'm a flutist in graduate school at a conservatory, and I'm now in the second year of my Masters. Because graduation is coming up in the Spring, it's been time for me to start thinking about how to prepare for the future, and what my career goals are specifically. I've talked to my parents a lot about it, that I have to find a way to pay off my student loans starting in mid-2019, and they are supportive of me making it on my own and not go back to living with them when I graduate. I've desperately wanted independence, even if I have financial hardship, because I feel it's a part of me being an adult. I'm even willing to do non-musical jobs to make ends meet while I pursue getting an orchestral job.

Well, this past weekend, I did something proactive by participating in the professional orchestral audition circuit. Flute jobs opened up every month all around the US, and some are reasonable distance to travel to. I've done 2 auditions before to no avail, but this past Saturday I did my 3rd audition at a minor orchestra which had 2 openings. All I wanted to do was play as best as I could. But I achieved a lot more than that. I won trial for _both _positions!  Another flutist did too, so now we're going to do some trial concerts to see who is the better principal flutist. I do my concert in October, playing principal for an entire concert and getting paid more than any other performance I've ever done. But even if the other flutist beats me out with her trial concert, I will automatically get 2nd flute!

So what does this mean? I'm going to be traveling to this orchestra the rest of this school year to be in monthly concerts, either as principal or 2nd. I'm not dropping out of school because I'm able to do both without much conflict with my degree, and also it's not quite big enough of a job to just drop such an important graduate degree. But once I graduate I'm gonna move to the new city and start a new life! We all have to start somewhere. The adventure is just beginning.

I will give more information upon request (privately), and will update when I find out which position I'm going to get later.


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Congratulations, Huilu!* I am so excited for you.

I'm sending my PM to find out what city it is.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Annied said:


> I've been on a roll this past few days making a variety of notebooks (my main hobby is bookbinding). I've just packed them into a box and tomorrow evening I'll take them along to a volunteers' meeting for one of the charities I support. They normally sell well in the run up to Christmas, so I can hand them over in good time for any stalls they have in the next few months.


Please post some photos of your work.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bettina said:


> Beautiful picture! :tiphat:


It really is a gorgeous photo, Ken. I am glad to see a photo of another species of milkweed. We have a lot of milkweed plants in my area so we really don't have to plant them in order to save the monarchs around here, but ours have a pink flower and a much more robust stem and leaf.... I'll have to look for a good photo...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg, most of the post deleted, you answered my question further along the thread....

By the way, thank you for the _Die Meistersinger_ recommendation; I've ordered it and it arrives on Thursday.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am moving to my and hubby's new home over the weekend. Technically it's not in Hamburg any more, but in the 'burbs in the neighboring Schleswig-Holstein, practically there is no difference whatsoever. It's going to be a busy weekend.

Also, this Sunday is election day in Germany. I am quite convinced Frau Merkel will get another term, but we'll see.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am moving to my and hubby's new home over the weekend. Technically it's not in Hamburg any more, but in the 'burbs in the neighboring Schleswig-Holstein, practically there is no difference whatsoever. It's going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Also, this Sunday is election day in Germany. I am quite convinced Frau Merkel will get another term, but we'll see.


Will it be your first time voting in Germany?


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am moving to my and hubby's new home over the weekend. Technically it's not in Hamburg any more, but in the 'burbs in the neighboring Schleswig-Holstein, practically there is no difference whatsoever. It's going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Also, this Sunday is election day in Germany. I am quite convinced Frau Merkel will get another term, but we'll see.


Congratulations on your new home, SLicht! Is it a condo or a house? Does it have a garden?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Will it be your first time voting in Germany?


Yes, it was. I am somewhat cynical about this whole voting thing - the really big issues do not get decided on by voting, but I went anyway. It was interesting, since there are so many parties in the list - including the "Marxist-Leninist Party" and the "Vegetarian Party". I gave my two votes for the AfD - for many reasons.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Congratulations on your new home, SLicht! Is it a condo or a house? Does it have a garden?


It is a condo, and there is not really a garden, but a nice lawn with a huge oak tree in the middle.


----------



## Judith

Next door has a "for sale" sign. Why are they selling I ask? Don't they like classical music????


----------



## Granate

This










Please Kill me. I can't feel my jaw.


----------



## Merl

Kivimees said:


> I've been "ordered" at work to travel to Scotland next year. I'll be spending a week in East Neuk. Suggestions? (No, I don't golf :lol


Hey, we live just near the East Neuk, Kivimees. It's absolutely beautiful. You need to visit Anstruther, Elie, Crail, Pittenween....all little fishing villages but all lovely. Anstruther is very pretty. A trip to St Andrews is a must too. Oh, and expect rain...lots of rain!


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Hey, we live just near the East Neuk, Kivimees. It's absolutely beautiful. You need to visit Anstruther, Elie, Crail, Pittenween....all little fishing villages but all lovely. Anstruther is very pretty. A trip to St Andrews is a must too. Oh, and expect rain...lots of rain!


Did a tour of Scotland last summer, based in Aberdeen. Stopped overnight in Glenrothes then had a couple of hours at St Andrews. Beautiful golf course there overlooking sea!


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kill me. I can't feel my jaw.


If one wants to look good......one has to suffer 
( A bit at least)


----------



## ldiat

so there is this fellow on another forum board. its about horse racing and a computer software program based on the Sartin Methodology. have been messaging for the last 10 years on the board. he created it. he posts his kidneys are failing and he is in a hospital in Encinitas Ca. since i live a few hrs away i thought i would visit...well first of all a 2 hr trip in Socal might last 3 and half hours..so we get to the hospital-go to his room and he is in surgery!!! cant stay long cause TRAFFIC! and it did take 3 and half hours to get back....
Ps there was a cool therapy dog called "Cali" great pup! a labradoodle!


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kill me. I can't feel my jaw.


Are you still going to be retaining this dentist's services?


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Stopped overnight in Glenrothes then had a couple of hours at St Andrews.


You should have popped in for a coffee and listened to me going on about Beethoven symphony cycles, Judith.


----------



## Kivimees

Merl said:


> Hey, we live just near the East Neuk, Kivimees. It's absolutely beautiful. You need to visit Anstruther, Elie, Crail, Pittenween....all little fishing villages but all lovely. Anstruther is very pretty. A trip to St Andrews is a must too. Oh, and expect rain...lots of rain!


Everyone always tells me to expect lots of rain in Scotland ... and it never comes.


----------



## Taggart

Kivimees said:


> Everyone always tells me to expect lots of rain in Scotland ... and it never comes.


Some people have all the luck!


----------



## Kivimees

Taggart said:


> Some people have all the luck!


Could be - my first visit was 5 days in Edinburgh, gorgeous sunshine. It drizzled on me one day in Inverness on another visit. And it poured one night (!) in Kirkwall (the rain stopped in the morning, the sun came out in the afternoon - perfect for our day trip to Papa Westray). :tiphat:


----------



## JSBach85

Granate said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Kill me. I can't feel my jaw.


I have this but I only use it when my retainer bar is removed. As far as I know, is used with people that have a sort of orthodontics, in my case, while my retainer bar is replaced, is annoying and I always feel a lot of pressure.


----------



## Pugg

Starting my computer up and finding at T.C a very friendly PM with great news, with grateful thanks to sender.


----------



## Granate

JSBach85 said:


> I have this but I only use it when my retainer bar is removed. As far as I know, is used with people that have a sort of orthodontics, in my case, while my retainer bar is replaced, is annoying and I always feel a lot of pressure.


I also had a metalic retainer for a long time behind the teeth, but now they found it was broken and one single front tooth was moving out.


----------



## Granate

My family has a brand new car. It looks pretty awesome, but the only thing I was interested about was:

Does it have a CD player?

And it does.

:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today Germany celebrates a holiday that is called the Day of German Unity - the anniversary of West and East Germany joining together and becoming one country again, in spite of all the voices that wished otherwise. Also today exactly six years ago I landed in Hamburg for the first time. Back then I had no idea some day it would become my home.


----------



## Becca

Kivimees said:


> Everyone always tells me to expect lots of rain in Scotland ... and it never comes.


I had exactly the opposite experience in my one brief visit to Sydney, Australia, where it is supposedly always great weather. My 27 hours there coincided with their first rain after a looong drought


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> You should have popped in for a coffee and listened to me going on about Beethoven symphony cycles, Judith.


I went to Glenrothes once. I spent an hour or two looking for a pub. A friendly local told me that not only were there very few pubs, there was also no town centre.

A strange place.


----------



## Gordontrek

Asked a very pretty lady in my film history class if she would study for the midterm with me tomorrow. She said she couldn't; she is leaving for fall break. It was the very first time I've ever worked up the gumption to ask a girl on anything resembling a date. The reason for this is a combination of having gone my whole life without being interested in relationships, and pure cowardice. 
At least it didn't seem like a full-on rejection, so maybe there's hope enough yet...


----------



## Merl

Tulse said:


> I went to Glenrothes once. I spent an hour or two looking for a pub. A friendly local told me that not only were there very few pubs, there was also no town centre.
> 
> A strange place.


What he meant is it"s a s*it hole.


----------



## Kivimees

Becca said:


> I had exactly the opposite experience in my one brief visit to Sydney, Australia, where it is supposedly always great weather. My 27 hours there coincided with their first rain after a looong drought


Not nice for you, although the locals might have been grateful. :angel:


----------



## ldiat

sooooo the wife needs a D&C. the girls and most others know what this is. time to do the procedure? 1:30 pm. out patient. 20 mins tops. be here at 11:45 for check in.....12.45 1.45 2 45......finally at 5.30 the anesthesiologist come in asks questions and 10 min later off she goes. 40 min later done and in recovery...and she can go so from 11:30 to 5:45 we sat there. what a day.
and she is paced in a room with a man! ya know she has to like remove all cloths and put a gown on JUST LIKE THE FELLOW IN THE SAME ROOM!!! (if i saw his naked butt one more time i was going to........................... ) CHZZZ no food no water double chzzz


----------



## Tristan

Just started two new linguistics courses: _Lexical Semantics_ and _The Syntax of English_. They both seem very exciting 

I'm going to miss college; can't believe this is my last year. But I intend to study this at the graduate level too!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is the life. I'm living the life of a musician. Was in a school orchestra concert this evening, tomorrow I get the music for the next one at end of October (Prokofiev marathon!) but next week I do my first ever principal debut with a professional orchestra. This is the life! I'm only freakin 24 years old and this is happening to me. 

They say classical music is dying. I won't let that happen!


----------



## TxllxT

We're staying on Malta in a former British Army Barracks complex with a room that quite resembles the room of Forster's "Room with a view", nice colonial atmosphere etc. I just read, that this very complex was used to house German POWs during the war. Touristic Malta seems a bit of a mixing Lloret del Mar, Biarritz and Brighton together, with the outcome coming closer to the taste of the common British tourist than any highbrow culture. Everyone travels either by car or by bus. It is almost impossible to plan trips on foot. But travel by public bus transport is fine & cheap.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> What he meant is it"s a s*it hole.


Oh no, he definitely didn't mean that. The town was clean, the road system highly developed and people were very warm.

These qualities are strange enough in UK towns.


----------



## Merl

Tulse said:


> Oh no, he definitely didn't mean that. The town was clean, the road system highly developed and people were very warm.


Are you swure you were in Glenrothes? Doesn't sound like where I live. Hahhahaha.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Back in Wales we are, for a few days. There's lovely.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My son just bought a used car. We picked it up tonight and got into a conversation about classical music. Turns out this lady sings in the choir at just about every choral concert we attend at Hill Auditorium in Ann Arbor, Michigan. We will be looking for her in the alto section this December during Messiah.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Tristan said:


> Just started two new linguistics courses: _Lexical Semantics_ and _The Syntax of English_. They both seem very exciting
> 
> I'm going to miss college; can't believe this is my last year. But I intend to study this at the graduate level too!


I'm glad to read that you are enjoying your studies!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gordontrek said:


> Asked a very pretty lady in my film history class if she would study for the midterm with me tomorrow. She said she couldn't; she is leaving for fall break. It was the very first time I've ever worked up the gumption to ask a girl on anything resembling a date. The reason for this is a combination of having gone my whole life without being interested in relationships, and pure cowardice.
> At least it didn't seem like a full-on rejection, so maybe there's hope enough yet...


Maintain your self-confidence and keep on asking her or other women. A "no" may have absolutely nothing to do with you.
Please keep us informed, Gordon, and best wishes.


----------



## TxllxT

We happen to stay at an 'aparthotel' in the Pembroke neighbourhood, which means that we have to prepare our own food. We found a mini-supermarket close to our place with an extremely nice & helpful lady. Every day we visit her for buying bread, ham, olives, juices, sangria & whatever. The prices are very OK, but here we get real attention + a taste of Maltese wit, Maltese hospitality, that is a true delight. In Holland such mini-supermarkets have disappeared a long time ago, and the only contact with the sales person is a nod at the digital numbers: so and so much euros. I pull out my paying card and hit the cash machine on the head or on the side, and that's it. With the Maltese lady we got into an interesting discussion about royalty (prince Charles was visiting Malta) and about Malta being a republic. Really, the Maltese people are very attentive and great fun because of the British sense for understatement has got into their character too.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I'm half Maltese myself, so dank u wel for that. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Animal the Drummer said:


> I'm half Maltese myself, so dank u wel for that. :tiphat:


One of the Malta mysteries for us is the number of stray cats. They are everywhere and people have made cat's houses etc. But of course there is a tragedy behind this street phenomenon. Today we walked on Manoel Island, where a really crazy animal asylum has been set up. Geese, chickens, roosters, ducks, guinea pigs, and of course: cats are living there in beach combing shelters.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I've run into the situation where there is a classical music composer and all that good stuff that I want to listen to but I cannot for the life of me remember her name or any names of her music. So frustrating!


----------



## SixFootScowl

SarahNorthman said:


> I've run into the situation where there is a classical music composer and all that good stuff that I want to listen to but I cannot for the life of me remember her name or any names of her music. So frustrating!


This thread lists 17 female composers at the first post: The Top Five Female Composers - A Survival Game (Round One)

Then we have this thread which may help you: Who is the Greatest Female Composers of All-Time?


----------



## SarahNorthman

Florestan said:


> This thread lists 17 female composers at the first post: The Top Five Female Composers - A Survival Game (Round One)
> 
> Then we have this thread which may help you: Who is the Greatest Female Composers of All-Time?


Thank you for telling me about this! However this site makes miracles for me. The second after I wrote that I remembered!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is the life. I'm living the life of a musician. Was in a school orchestra concert this evening, tomorrow I get the music for the next one at end of October (Prokofiev marathon!) but next week I do my first ever principal debut with a professional orchestra. This is the life! I'm only freakin 24 years old and this is happening to me.
> 
> They say classical music is dying. I won't let that happen!


It is a great feeling of "having arrived where you want", isn't it? Someday you will be touring the world with your orchestra, and when you come to Hamburg, I will be sitting in the first row of the audience.


----------



## eljr

My youngest became a youth soccer coach a few months ago after retiring from play (I hope she will take a year off and return!)

She won her first ever tournament this past weekend as a coach, in her first tournament appearance as a coach. 

Not a big deal but she was proud of her team and self.

Pic is from last year playing for a NCAA National Championship in front of a sold out crowd. In this match she led her team to a victory over Big Ten winner and #6 ranked Minnesota.

(She is also a member of the Dominican Republic National Team)


----------



## Auntie Lynn

Auntie Lynn reporting in from Brand X site - hope to catch up with my old friends here...thanks!!


----------



## TxllxT

Today we sat on the X1 bus towards Malta International Airport. On the way I saw all of a sudden somewhere a billboard with the Malta Philharmonic Orchestra:









I just would like to know, whether anyone on TC is familiar with this orchestra. How does Classical Music thrive on Malta?

On the tarmac of Malta International Airport we had to wait one hour standing in the airport bus, that would bring us from the departure hall to the airplane (a travel of about 1-2 minutes). The Dutch Transavia had hired in 'Electra Airways' to bring us back to Amsterdam. Once we were on the plane the stewardess told what happened. 'Electra Airways' is a Bulgarian company. The plane they fly, happens to be a 27 years old Airbus. Well, I think that this raises a few hairs on the heads of TC-members. The same thought was shared by the Malta authorities, who set up a special control, while the passengers were waiting. Many of these people were of elderly age. But now the funny thing: this Bulgarian company + its 'old wacky' airplane happened to offer better service to the customer than proud Dutch Transavia. When we flew from Amsterdam on 2 October, nothing was offered during the flight. The new Boeing made a bit shaky impression on us, when it hit a cloud. Immediately the pilot got on the intercom to warn us for 'turbulations'. The old wacky Airbus that got us back to Amsterdam today also flew through dense clouds. No walkietalkie pilot and hardly any shaking. I just think that these old planes are much more sturdy. So the Bulgarians won with free coffee/tea/juice + 2 sandwiches with egg and bacon / chicken with pesto and they happened to fly a better airplane.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I wish I could show my world the faces of my depression. It’s not possible though because the faces of my depression is the one they see everyday. It’s here, lurking just under the surface. It’s here when I’m smiling and laughing, when I’m excited, when I’m sad, when I’m mad, or just indifferent. I wish I could make it go away forever. I hate having thoughts of wondering if my family would notice or care if I died. Or invisioning their reactions if they found my lifeless body; and getting some twisted kind of satisfaction in their horrified expressions. I wish I didn’t have these thoughts. 
Do I ever think I’ll end it myself? No. I probably won’t. I don’t have that in me. But the fact that I have these thoughts freaks me out and I hate them. But what I hate more is that nobody seems to take this seriously in my life. They all seem to think I’m doing it for the attention. That I’m a drama queen. That I have no drive in life and that I’ll amount to nothing like my father. 
My depression makes me hate feeling hope or happiness because it tells me “how long is that going to last?” I hate not being able to have drinks with my friends on occasion without wondering at the back of my head if the drink in my hand will be the one that turns me into an alcoholic like my father was. 
How do you turn statistics off in your mind? The ones that tell you that because you’ve been in foster care you have a higher likelihood of becoming a drop out and not amounting to anything? The ones that tell you if your parent was an alcoholic you have a higher chance of becoming one yourself. 
I’m so tired that this whole society is ruled by statistics only to start to see them developing in myself. I’m so tired of being ruled by my depression. By this anxiety that makes me hate to leave the house. The depression that just makes everything so draining. The one that is made just a hundred times worse when my period comes around. The depression that makes me honest to god scared to have children because I don’t want to deal with that type of depression. The type that tells me that I’ll be no better than my own “role models” were when it came to parenting. 
I’m afraid that my aversion to being touched in any way will ruin my relationships. Both current and future. I don’t know how to show love. It was never taught to me. 
This is the best way I can show you these faces of mine. Because you can’t see it on the surface and I’m expert at hiding it all. 
So please people, be understanding to those with depression. You may not have it, or understand it but you know, kindness and compassion is universal and we all need it.


----------



## TxllxT

SarahNorthman said:


> I wish I could show my world the faces of my depression. It's not possible though because the faces of my depression is the one they see everyday. It's here, lurking just under the surface. It's here when I'm smiling and laughing, when I'm excited, when I'm sad, when I'm mad, or just indifferent. I wish I could make it go away forever. I hate having thoughts of wondering if my family would notice or care if I died. Or invisioning their reactions if they found my lifeless body; and getting some twisted kind of satisfaction in their horrified expressions. I wish I didn't have these thoughts.
> Do I ever think I'll end it myself? No. I probably won't. I don't have that in me. But the fact that I have these thoughts freaks me out and I hate them. But what I hate more is that nobody seems to take this seriously in my life. They all seem to think I'm doing it for the attention. That I'm a drama queen. That I have no drive in life and that I'll amount to nothing like my father.
> My depression makes me hate feeling hope or happiness because it tells me "how long is that going to last?" I hate not being able to have drinks with my friends on occasion without wondering at the back of my head if the drink in my hand will be the one that turns me into an alcoholic like my father was.
> How do you turn statistics off in your mind? The ones that tell you that because you've been in foster care you have a higher likelihood of becoming a drop out and not amounting to anything? The ones that tell you if your parent was an alcoholic you have a higher chance of becoming one yourself.
> I'm so tired that this whole society is ruled by statistics only to start to see them developing in myself. I'm so tired of being ruled by my depression. By this anxiety that makes me hate to leave the house. The depression that just makes everything so draining. The one that is made just a hundred times worse when my period comes around. The depression that makes me honest to god scared to have children because I don't want to deal with that type of depression. The type that tells me that I'll be no better than my own "role models" were when it came to parenting.
> I'm afraid that my aversion to being touched in any way will ruin my relationships. Both current and future. I don't know how to show love. It was never taught to me.
> This is the best way I can show you these faces of mine. Because you can't see it on the surface and I'm expert at hiding it all.
> So please people, be understanding to those with depression. You may not have it, or understand it but you know, kindness and compassion is universal and we all need it.


Thanks for sharing with us your truthful insights.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> sooooo the wife needs a D&C. the girls and most others know what this is. time to do the procedure? 1:30 pm. out patient. 20 mins tops. be here at 11:45 for check in.....12.45 1.45 2 45......finally at 5.30 the anesthesiologist come in asks questions and 10 min later off she goes. 40 min later done and in recovery...and she can go so from 11:30 to 5:45 we sat there. what a day.
> and she is paced in a room with a man! ya know she has to like remove all cloths and put a gown on JUST LIKE THE FELLOW IN THE SAME ROOM!!! (if i saw his naked butt one more time i was going to........................... ) CHZZZ no food no water double chzzz


update....tests came back from the D&C. and now the Wife has to back in for the big 'H" the girls know what this is. luckly its early.... and remember that food truck i might work on and b a partner??? well the backer backed out sooo i will be here to post more to my Talk Classical Friends!
ps i even have the menu made up and more


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ever find a song you have listened to for days straight? With no break?


----------



## Becca

TxllxT said:


> On the tarmac of Malta International Airport we had to wait one hour standing in the airport bus, that would bring us from the departure hall to the airplane (a travel of about 1-2 minutes). The Dutch Transavia had hired in 'Electra Airways' to bring us back to Amsterdam. Once we were on the plane the stewardess told what happened. 'Electra Airways' is a Bulgarian company. The plane they fly, happens to be a 27 years old Airbus. Well, I think that this raises a few hairs on the heads of TC-members. The same thought was shared by the Malta authorities, who set up a special control, while the passengers were waiting. Many of these people were of elderly age. But now the funny thing: this Bulgarian company + its 'old wacky' airplane happened to offer better service to the customer than proud Dutch Transavia. When we flew from Amsterdam on 2 October, nothing was offered during the flight. The new Boeing made a bit shaky impression on us, when it hit a cloud. Immediately the pilot got on the intercom to warn us for 'turbulations'. The old wacky Airbus that got us back to Amsterdam today also flew through dense clouds. No walkietalkie pilot and hardly any shaking. I just think that these old planes are much more sturdy. So the Bulgarians won with free coffee/tea/juice + 2 sandwiches with egg and bacon / chicken with pesto and they happened to fly a better airplane.


These days there is little correlation between aircraft age and its condition as they all have to go through a major strip down and rebuild (D check) approximately every 6 years. Just think of it this way, you could have been on a recent Air France flight to Los Angeles where the entire front of one of the engines decided to bail out over Greenland!

P.S. Heavy cloud does not necessarily mean turbulence. Presumably the Transavia captain detected the turbulence on his weather radar









P.S. For those who would worry about flying after seeing the above picture, note that the plane flew on for another 2 hours before landing safely in Newfoundland, Canada.


----------



## Klassik

TxllxT said:


> The plane they fly, happens to be a 27 years old Airbus. Well, I think that this raises a few hairs on the heads of TC-members.





Becca said:


> These days there is little correlation between aircraft age and its condition as they all have to go through a major strip down and rebuild (D check) approximately every 6 years.


I agree with Becca, there's nothing necessarily wrong with a 27 year old airliner as long as it is maintained correctly. Some major airlines, including KLM, are still reliably flying 747-400s built in the late 1980s across continents daily. Delta/Northwest probably still has some Airbus A320s that are as old as that one you flew on. Heck, Delta/Northwest were still flying some early DC-9s from the 1960s until a few years ago and they did not have any problems with them. Of course, Douglas jets are known for being rugged and might explain why Delta still has so many Douglas derived planes in their fleet (MD-88, MD-90, 717-200).

I'm not so sure if an A320 would be any smoother in turbulence than a 737. Perhaps it is a little bit smoother (I find the A320 to be a tad bit more comfortable than a 737 in general, but not for that reason), but I doubt it's a significant difference. It is known that there is often turbulence over the Alps, but even little Saabs and ATRs can handle the turbulence without problems.


----------



## Joe B

SarahNorthman said:


> Ever find a song you have listened to for days straight? With no break?


Yes I have, and here's one of them:






Man unkind, what mercy shall you ﬁnd when you are tried?
Man, have mercy.
Your Saviour's face was shown 
from heav'n above
to teach us that the grace of man is love. Poor mankind, what mercy shall you ﬁnd when you are tried?
Let hatred be forgotten and anger cease. So may you rise as angels and at peace.


----------



## Blancrocher

Upgraded icloud storage and continued to get "you don't have room for this" messages. Restarted computer to no effect. Got some scary solutions online. In the end, all I had to do was turn the wi-fi off and on.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I can’t wait for winter. To me it’s the perfect classical music season.


----------



## Kivimees

SarahNorthman said:


> I can't wait for winter. To me it's the perfect classical music season.


No question about it.


----------



## Judith

Full of cold and feeling sorry for myself!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Coming into Summer and good ridance to the cold, you guys can have it


----------



## Becca

It's the middle of October, one month into fall, and the today's high temperature was 92F / 33C. More of the same tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Gordontrek

I'm burned out at college. I'm burned out with music. I'm burned out from not being able to play the trumpet anymore.

So today, I bought a punching bag and some boxing gloves. I feel better already.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Full of cold and feeling sorry for myself!!!!


Oh dear, keep warm and put on a J.Bell CD.:angel:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

October 14 will go down in history. Two nights ago, I performed in my professional orchestral debut as principal of an orchestra (which I think I'll just leave anonymous just in case they were to find this post and be offended by doxxing anyone).

How can I describe it fully? I felt nervous about an hour before, but once I got on that stage, it all was left behind. After 4 rehearsals with the group, I felt very comfortable there with my musical colleagues around me, who I can now call my friends, and hopefully to become long-time friends. The program had a lot of heavy woodwind writing, especially for me, and I got to showcase basically everything about my playing, from being a section leader, a woodwind choir leader, and a soloist. I've never played in an orchestra of this high caliber before, and yet, I felt right at home. One of the feelings that struck me the most was that never more in my life did I suddenly feel so... _indispensable_. I couldn't get sick, I couldn't walk away from it from nerves. I _had _to do it, or the show wouldn't go on without me. In school I often get in situations like this, but this was real life, with multiple paychecks on the line. It was just striking to me. My mom, who came to help me out this past week, said she too was amazed that I pulled it off. Really, that's what concerts are like! We're "pulling it off" like it's some acrobatic routine! One that we do over and over again, to the delight of audiences. But it's always an acrobatic routine of sorts, a team effort. If a player messed up, we adapted. One incident like that happened, which tested my knowledge of the work I was playing and not just mindlessly count measures of rests and come in without being aware of my context. That's what it means to be a musician. To make sound _in context._ For what is music if there isn't life and human experience around it?

So what's next for me? I wait about a month until I hear whether or not I actually won the job, an official contract. If I don't get it, I'll be put on trial for 2nd flute, which means I'll still be going right back there (yay!), and I would have to prove myself yet again. But since I got through this ordeal once, a second one couldn't possibly be harder than when I went through the last week. But God..... I really want this job, more than anything I've ever wanted in my whole life. More than wanting to get into a conservatory, or some prestigious program somewhere. This is _real _stuff.

I'm finally growing up now. There is life beyond school, and I'm already tasting it. I'm ready to take the next step. Just... pray that this opens for me!


----------



## Klassik

There is a New York Football Giants forum I read frequently. I don't post there, but I read it to keep up with the latest news concerning the team. What was the topic of a hot thread today? Classical music!  I guess that's what happens in the middle of a season where the team is 1-5! :lol: The OP likes a lot of bad music, but the other posters seem to have better taste. Bach, Vivaldi, Corelli, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Dvořák, Tchaikovsky, and Saint-Saëns all got some loving in there. There was also little talk about opera! :trp: Best of all, none of the posters were posting survivor polls, talking about the superiority of German art (in fact, I don't think Wagner was even mentioned), or talking about Mozart being boring! :clap:

So, anyway, football fans aren't all a bunch of meatheads. Granted, one probably wouldn't see such a thread on a Dallas Cowboys forum. That should be obvious.  The lack of diacritics in the thread is disappointing, but I suppose one can't have everything.

http://corner.bigblueinteractive.com/index.php?mode=2&thread=558819


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> There is a New York Football Giants forum I read frequently. I don't post there, but I read it to keep up with the latest news concerning the team. What was the topic of a hot thread today? Classical music!  I guess that's what happens in the middle of a season where the team is 1-5! :lol: The OP likes a lot of bad music, but the other posters seem to have better taste. Bach, Vivaldi, Corelli, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Dvořák, Tchaikovsky, and Saint-Saëns all got some loving in there. There was also little talk about opera! :trp: Best of all, none of the posters were posting survivor polls, talking about the superiority of German art (in fact, I don't think Wagner was even mentioned), or talking about Mozart being boring! :clap:
> 
> So, anyway, football fans aren't all a bunch of meatheads. Granted, one probably wouldn't see such a thread on a Dallas Cowboys forum. That should be obvious. The lack of diacritics in the thread is disappointing, but I suppose one can't have everything.
> 
> http://corner.bigblueinteractive.com/index.php?mode=2&thread=558819


Thanks for posting this link to a good discussion about classical music. I find it refreshing how the posters acknowledge that they're presenting their subjective opinions. They don't claim to be stating universal facts about greatness. For instance, one of the posters says "the 9th, *to me *is the greatest piece ever written." Also, another poster says "'Greatest' is probably a question I have no right addressing." That kind of humility is sometimes lacking here on TC!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I called my grandma today and am sad to learn that she had been depressed and anxious for a while now. I know how it feels and wish she didn’t feel this way. So. I’m putting together a little care package for her! I have a couple things in mind. And want this to largely be a diy thing. Handmade always means more. Any ideas of what I can add to it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going to record a guitarpart for a video game tomorrow. Hopefully I won't get nervous. Also have a gig tomorrow evening. Me and a lucky student will play some Lyric pieces by Grieg at an anniversary dinner for "Nordic Society". I've had tendonitis for over a year, but now dare to play more. In November I'll play at a popular pub. Classical guitar to the people!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Klassik said:


> There is a New York Football Giants forum I read frequently. I don't post there, but I read it to keep up with the latest news concerning the team. What was the topic of a hot thread today? Classical music!  I guess that's what happens in the middle of a season where the team is 1-5! :lol: The OP likes a lot of bad music, but the other posters seem to have better taste. Bach, Vivaldi, Corelli, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Dvořák, Tchaikovsky, and Saint-Saëns all got some loving in there. There was also little talk about opera! :trp: *Best of all, none of the posters were* posting survivor polls, *talking about the superiority of German art (in fact, I don't think Wagner was even mentioned)*, or talking about Mozart being boring! :clap:


Where can I register?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Huilunsoittaja said:


> October 14 will go down in history. Two nights ago, I performed in my professional orchestral debut as principal of an orchestra (which I think I'll just leave anonymous just in case they were to find this post and be offended by doxxing anyone).
> 
> How can I describe it fully? I felt nervous about an hour before, but once I got on that stage, it all was left behind. After 4 rehearsals with the group, I felt very comfortable there with my musical colleagues around me, who I can now call my friends, and hopefully to become long-time friends. The program had a lot of heavy woodwind writing, especially for me, and I got to showcase basically everything about my playing, from being a section leader, a woodwind choir leader, and a soloist. I've never played in an orchestra of this high caliber before, and yet, I felt right at home. One of the feelings that struck me the most was that never more in my life did I suddenly feel so... _indispensable_. I couldn't get sick, I couldn't walk away from it from nerves. I _had _to do it, or the show wouldn't go on without me. In school I often get in situations like this, but this was real life, with multiple paychecks on the line. It was just striking to me. My mom, who came to help me out this past week, said she too was amazed that I pulled it off. Really, that's what concerts are like! We're "pulling it off" like it's some acrobatic routine! One that we do over and over again, to the delight of audiences. But it's always an acrobatic routine of sorts, a team effort. If a player messed up, we adapted. One incident like that happened, which tested my knowledge of the work I was playing and not just mindlessly count measures of rests and come in without being aware of my context. That's what it means to be a musician. To make sound _in context._ For what is music if there isn't life and human experience around it?
> 
> So what's next for me? I wait about a month until I hear whether or not I actually won the job, an official contract. If I don't get it, I'll be put on trial for 2nd flute, which means I'll still be going right back there (yay!), and I would have to prove myself yet again. But since I got through this ordeal once, a second one couldn't possibly be harder than when I went through the last week. But God..... I really want this job, more than anything I've ever wanted in my whole life. More than wanting to get into a conservatory, or some prestigious program somewhere. This is _real _stuff.
> 
> I'm finally growing up now. There is life beyond school, and I'm already tasting it. I'm ready to take the next step. Just... pray that this opens for me!


Just about the most beautiful post of all on this thread.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm loving these curls lately. Dunno why it's sideways....too lazy to fix it.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Blancrocher

There's a wasp between the window pane next to me and the outer screen. I don't think it can get inside, but I can't help checking on it every time it moves. I should probably switch seats, but I'm well set up here.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Blancrocher said:


> There's a wasp between the window pane next to me and the outer screen. I don't think it can get inside, but I can't help checking on it every time it moves. I should probably switch seats, but I'm well set up here.


Just in time for Vespers.


----------



## Klassik

Blancrocher said:


> There's a wasp between the window pane next to me and the outer screen. I don't think it can get inside, but I can't help checking on it every time it moves. I should probably switch seats, but I'm well set up here.


You should eat the wasp. Famed Mannheim School composer Anton Fils was allegedly fond on eating spiders. He even stated, "spiders tasted like fresh strawberries." Perhaps wasps taste like fresh grapes?

Of course, it should be noted that Fils died at the age of 26 and the spiders might be to blame. At least he ate well while we wrote those 26 symphonies.


----------



## Badinerie

Toothache and an ear infection...I bought a bottle of laphroaig on friday and I cant touch it, Arghhh!


----------



## Klassik

Badinerie said:


> Toothache and an ear infection...I bought a bottle of laphroaig on friday and *I cant touch it*, Arghhh!


Perhaps some MC Hammer will be appropriate:






Then again, you already have ear pain from your ear infection. Perhaps you should stick to Mozart's toothache aria instead. I believe it was about a tooth sensitive to cold. Perhaps you shouldn't touch Vanilla Ice then as well. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Badinerie said:


> Toothache and an ear infection...I bought a bottle of laphroaig on friday and I cant touch it, Arghhh!


Drink some of the Laphroaig - it may help with the tooth and ear things...


----------



## Becca

Today's temperature was 90F/32C, tomorrow is forecast at 98F/37C and Tuesday 101F/38C very dry and windy ... and this is late October?! Perfect wildfire weather and the last big one that came close to city (1 mile from my office) was 10 years ago, so we are due


----------



## SarahNorthman

TurnaboutVox said:


> Drink some of the Laphroaig - it may help with the tooth and ear things...


Please tell me more about this laphroaig. I am currently suffering under tooth pain myself.


----------



## Taplow

SarahNorthman said:


> Please tell me more about this laphroaig. I am currently suffering under tooth pain myself.


An extremely peaty single malt from Islay. It's quite ok if you like drinking dirt. A taste of Scotland (literally)!


----------



## Becca

Becca said:


> Today's temperature was 90F/32C, tomorrow is forecast at 98F/37C and Tuesday 101F/38C very dry and windy ... and this is late October?! Perfect wildfire weather and the last big one that came close to city (1 mile from my office) was 10 years ago, so we are due


98F AND a dead car battery ... ODIM!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Mezzanine, Orchestral, or Balcony? Which to choose....which to choose.


----------



## Joe B

Taplow said:


> An extremely peaty single malt from Islay. It's quite ok if you like drinking dirt. A taste of Scotland (literally)!


And it's also incredibly smoky in flavor; too much so for my tastes. Give me a good Speyside like Knockando anytime.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Mezzanine, Orchestral, or Balcony? Which to choose....which to choose.


I love the balconies. It is wonderful to be able to see the entire orchestra at once from above and to feel the music rise like a flood from beneath. But then it depends on what exactly you are going to hear.


----------



## Klassik

Becca said:


> 98F AND a dead car battery ... ODIM!


Perhaps you spent too much time listening to this in the car's CD player with the engine turned off:


----------



## Badinerie

Antibiotics and whisky is a no-no. I'll just have to catch up when Im done.


----------



## KenOC

Shower stall frame has separated from the wall, causing leakage. I bought spray foam to fill the space left open. It sealed it fine, but expanded as it cured and pushed the frame even farther from the wall. Now the shower door won't open!

To every action there is...revenge.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SarahNorthman said:


> Mezzanine, Orchestral, or Balcony? Which to choose....which to choose.


So, what did you choose after all?

As for what is happening in my life - I am enjoying a music fan's paradise. The day before yesterday it was Mahler's 9th and the NDR Elbphilharmonie orchestra - which seems to be getting better and better every time. Last night it was the countertenor Andreas Scholl with a program of British art songs - my very first lieder concert. Tomorrow, with a little bit of luck it will be one of the American big five - the Cleveland Orchestra with Mahler's 6th. But even if part threee does not happen (in case of not being able to get tickets, that is), I am still a happy and contended music fan. I feel so refreshed, so uplifted and joyful after these two days, as many people probably feel after two weeks of vacation.


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC said:


> Shower stall frame has separated from the wall, causing leakage. I bought spray foam to fill the space left open. It sealed it fine, but expanded as it cured and pushed the frame even farther from the wall. Now the shower door won't open!
> 
> To every action there is...revenge.


It doesn't seem right to post 'like' - so *ouch*!


----------



## Marinera

Badinerie said:


> Toothache and an ear infection...I bought a bottle of laphroaig on friday and I cant touch it, Arghhh!


Hydrogen peroxide 3%. It kills infections and has many applications for problems like these and beyond. For a tooth pain best to use food grade, it is pure without any additives. For the mouthwash, you'll have to dilute it with water - here's the link https://www.earthclinic.com/hydrogen-peroxide-for-tooth-abscess.html


----------



## Ingélou

Badinerie said:


> Antibiotics and whisky is a no-no. I'll just have to catch up when Im done.


Here's hoping you soon feel yourself again, and enjoy the Laphroaig! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Badinerie said:


> *Antibiotics and whisky is a no-no*. I'll just have to catch up when Im done.


Although you're right to be wary of drinking when you're feeling unwell, in fact you can safely drink *in moderation* with many antibiotics. There are two notorious no-no's - metronidazole and tinidazole - which can combine with alcohol to produce a very unpleasant and sometimes dangerous effect. These certainly shouldn't be combined with alcohol.

But check NHS choices (or similar) for the particular anti-biotic you're taking!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Taplow said:


> An extremely peaty single malt from Islay. It's quite ok if you like drinking dirt. A taste of Scotland (literally)!


Uncharitable, sir! Laphroaigh is much appreciated in Voxian circles. And the predominant taste is iodine (from the seaweed), not 'dirt'!


----------



## Taplow

TurnaboutVox said:


> Uncharitable, sir! Laphroaigh is much appreciated in Voxian circles. And the predominant taste is iodine (from the seaweed), not 'dirt'!


Yes, indeed. My sincerest apologies for my attempt at humour. I was given a bottle a few years back and, while not a big whisky drinker myself, I didn't find it bad at all. But definitely not a taste for everyone.


----------



## SarahNorthman

People should check out 95.5 KHFM online. Tis an amazing classical music radio station.


----------



## Annied

Why me? I'm British, I don't look German, and I wouldn't describe myself as having a particularly sympathetic face, so how is it that, regardless of how many other people are around, if anyone has a question, I'm the one they immediately make a bee-line for? Yesterday I found myself explaining how the replacement bus service that's currently replacing a lot of the local trains worked. Today I hit a new PB. Within half an hour, I'd steered a local lady onto the right platform at the village's railway station, guided an out of towner from one train to another at Kufstein and then assured some other travellers that, yes, the train we were all on would indeed be stopping at Innsbruck.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Annied said:


> Why me? I'm British, I don't look German, and I wouldn't describe myself as having a particularly sympathetic face, so how is it that, regardless of how many other people are around, if anyone has a question, I'm the one they immediately make a bee-line for? Yesterday I found myself explaining how the replacement bus service that's currently replacing a lot of the local trains worked. Today I hit a new PB. Within half an hour, I'd steered a local lady onto the right platform at the village's railway station, guided an out of towner from one train to another at Kufstein and then assured some other travellers that, yes, the train we were all on would indeed be stopping at Innsbruck.


The way to obviate this in future is to reply to any question with "I don't understand" in Cornish.

From:

https://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/cornish.php


----------



## Becca

Dr Johnson said:


> The way to obviate this in future is to reply to any question with "I don't understand" in Cornish.
> 
> From:
> 
> https://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/cornish.php


I would have suggested Welsh but Cornish, being really obscure, is a much more elegant solution.


----------



## Taggart

Manx might be even better. (same source as Dr Johnson - https://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/manx.php)


----------



## Annied

Or, given my roots, perhaps I should just go with broad Geordie.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Annied said:


> Or, given my roots, perhaps I should just go with broad Geordie.


*"Leev wor alone, yee worky ticket!"* could be the apt phrase.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trigys ov yn .Kernewek


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> *"Leev wor alone, yee worky ticket!"* could be the apt phrase.


My husband is on leave from work indefinitely because he broke his leg ??


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My husband is on leave from work indefinitely because he broke his leg ??


Almost .


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> Almost .


Interesting ...................................... suspense....................ful interpunction [[[[[.]]]]] .


----------



## Dr Johnson

TxllxT said:


> Interesting ...................................... suspense....................ful interpunction [[[[[.]]]]] .


 .


----------



## ldiat

THE HOUSE MIGHT SELL THE HOUSE MIGHT SELL. after 16 mos. on the market. after busted frozen pipes and 14,000 grand of repairs. needs a new furnace........agreed to a offer YEA! (but have not signed anything yet...)


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> .


almost. or almost .


----------



## Dr Johnson

TxllxT said:


> almost. or almost .


You mean the position of the full stop?


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> You mean the position of the full stop?


:tiphat:.....


----------



## Pugg

Waking up and finding a very profound PM from a dear member makes me feel good, just like the haters .
I'll tribe on there vile and semi smart remarks, make me stronger every day.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Waking up and finding a very profound PM from a dear member makes me feel good, just like the haters .
> I'll tribe on there vile and semi smart remarks, make me stronger every day.


I cannot imagine that anyone on here would hate you


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I cannot imagine that anyone on here would hate you


SL, I totally agree. I logged-in here as soon as saw I saw Pugg's post via e-mail.!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Excuse me Sir Pugg you are delightful!


----------



## JeffD

This. This weekend.


----------



## Gradeaundera

Pugg said:


> Waking up and finding a very profound PM from a dear member makes me feel good, just like the haters .
> I'll tribe on there vile and semi smart remarks, make me stronger every day.


I wrote that 7 days ago and you only just read it now?


----------



## Ingélou

Busy week. Pub session on Monday, Scottish country dancing last night, fiddle lesson today, and tomorrow night a trip down to Snape to see Rameau's Dardanus. 

Having a break tonight - watching some Star Trek, original series.


----------



## JeffD

Ingélou said:


> Busy week. Pub session on Monday, Scottish country dancing last night,...


That my style. If I lived anywhere near you, we would know each other from sessions and stuff.


----------



## Granate

I finally sent my end of degree project to print (a magazine). I had to fix a lot of issues before that. It could have been very short, but that task lasted all night. I didn't sleep and instead was listening to 4 Rhinegolds in a row. I call it: *Binge Rheingolding*


----------



## Kivimees

Today was my once-per-year potato buying day. Loaded 150 kg into the cellar this afternoon _sans_ classical music.


----------



## Ingélou

Kivimees said:


> Today was my once-per-year potato buying day. Loaded 150 kg into the cellar this afternoon _sans_ classical music.


Disappointing - when you could have started a poll on the best classical music to play while humping potatoes!


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> ....best classical music to play while humping potatoes....


Unfortunate typo?


----------



## Kivimees

Art Rock said:


> Unfortunate typo?


Not at all.

To hump - Brit. informal, to carry (a heavy object) with difficulty.


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting - I never encountered the verb in that sense. Oh well, learning all the time.


----------



## Kivimees

Indeed - and Ingélou has kindly been tutoring me in English for a long time. She's a brick.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> Busy week. Pub session on Monday, Scottish country dancing last night, fiddle lesson today, and tomorrow night a trip down to Snape to see Rameau's Dardanus.
> 
> Having a break tonight - watching some Star Trek, original series.


My last two weeeks look like this: concert, concert, one day at work, concert, nine days working without a single break, two concerts in a single day (hopefully, they are still upcoming, and I only got a ticket for one so far), and a week of vacation before me.


----------



## Ingélou

The concerts and vacation sound nice, anyway. Hope you really enjoy them, Siegendeslicht. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hello! Thought I'd stop in and visit since I haven't been here for a while. It's nice to see some new faces (avatars?) too.


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> Hello! Thought I'd stop in and visit since I haven't been here for a while. It's nice to see some new faces (avatars?) too.


Lovely to see you too - drop by more often! :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> My last two weeeks look like this: concert, concert, one day at work, concert, nine days working without a single break,* two concerts in a single day (hopefully, they are still upcoming, and I only got a ticket for one so far)*, and a week of vacation before me.


I have made it to both: Strauss in the morning, Beethoven in the evening. Bettina, if you are reading this, I've been thinking of you - you would have definitely enjoyed the latter. What a great day it has been! Now drinking one last cup of tea and going to bed. All these notes have made me somewhat exhausted.


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> My last two weeeks look like this: concert, concert, one day at work, concert, nine days working without a single break, two concerts in a single day (hopefully, they are still upcoming, and I only got a ticket for one so far), and a week of vacation before me.


What kind of work do you do? I hope you enjoy your week of vacation!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> What kind of work do you do? I hope you enjoy your week of vacation!


I work in a bakery. Fortunately my boss is understanding when it comes to my wishes to get a particular day free (and she knows why), but then it means sometimes I get an overextended work week after that.


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> *I work in a bakery.* Fortunately my boss is understanding when it comes to my wishes to get a particular day free (and she knows why), but then it means sometimes I get an overextended work week after that.


That sounds great! German pastries are so delicious and sophisticated. Can you post any recipes, or do you not want to give away any company secrets?


----------



## Merl

Would love to go the 'Beethoven, Soup and a Sandwich' event at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall on Wednesday the 22nd of November but I'm working, Crap!!! Throw in a pint of cider and it would be unmissable.

http://events.glasgowlife.org.uk/event/4/rsno-201718-symphony-soup-and-a-sandwich-beethoven-seven


----------



## ldiat

thrus wife goes in for the big H...talked to the anesthesiologist today. was helpful..not only is she a hard "stick" hard time with tubes down the throat...


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> thrus wife goes in for the big H...talked to the anesthesiologist today. was helpful..not only is she a hard "stick" hard time with tubes down the throat...


All the best for your wife, keep strong you.


----------



## Art Rock

Been busy designing an information leaflet for the gallery, to be available at the local tourist office.


Galerie LuS leaflet by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Our own design, left side front, right side back. Dutch and German versions to follow.


----------



## TxllxT

Art Rock said:


> Been busy designing an information leaflet for the gallery, to be available at the local tourist office.
> 
> 
> Galerie LuS leaflet by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> Our own design, left side front, right side back. Dutch and German versions to follow.


Lovely town with a marvelous venue for eating seafood. Wishing you luck!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bettina said:


> That sounds great! German pastries are so delicious and sophisticated. Can you post any recipes, or do you not want to give away any company secrets?


There is one kind of pastry I can definitely recommend - the _Franzbrötchen_. It is a sugar-and-cinnamon pastry that is sort of a Hamburg specialty and until recently was not even found in other regions of Germany. The recipe can be found online, for example here: http://baketotheroots.de/hamburger-franzbroetchen-aka-cinnamon-pastry/ . My bakery makes them without butter - a few calories fewer. They are really very, very tasty. And the aroma that fills the room when a few dozen of them come fresh out of the oven, is just about overpowering.

As for what's happening in my life - today I went on a hiking tour in the natural reserve Lüneburg Heath, probably the last one in this year. 28 km through misty plains and forests displaying all the colors of autumn. Now home, enjoying a cup of tea, tired but very happy.


----------



## Granate

*End-of-degree Project - I*


----------



## Granate

*End-of-degree Project - II*










































My end-of-degree project is already finished and sent. And yes, the document you see there has some covers including the Wagner Bayreuth recordings as Graphic Design inspiration for the cover.

The photographs in the magazine are also mine.

You won't find my real name in the pictures, I edited them to take it away.

Only the "thesis" defense remaining in December.


----------



## TxllxT

Granate said:


> My end-of-degree project is already finished and sent. And yes, the document you see there has some covers including the Wagner Bayreuth recordings as Graphic Design inspiration for the cover.
> 
> The photographs in the magazine are also mine.
> 
> You won't find my real name in the pictures, I edited them to take it away.
> 
> Only the "thesis" defense remaining in December.


Wishing you a great time and success!


----------



## Vronsky

Congrats to Granate! I wish you luck and success in the future.

This week, I also graduated from my Philology faculty. My graduate thesis was 'The methodical aspects of the novel Notes from the Underground by Fyodor Dostoyevsky'.


----------



## ldiat

SiegendesLicht said:


> I work in a bakery. Fortunately my boss is understanding when it comes to my wishes to get a particular day free (and she knows why), but then it means sometimes I get an overextended work week after that.


good job!! another a food industry talk classical person! YES!


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> thrus wife goes in for the big H...talked to the anesthesiologist today. was helpful..not only is she a hard "stick" hard time with tubes down the throat...


update: fri coming home after one day went well. problem with the tubes but the big news NO "C" anywhere!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ldiat said:


> good job!! another a food industry talk classical person! YES!


Are you one as well?


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Are you one as well?


Will you also create some eatable Elbphilharmonie in pastry? :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Will you also create some eatable Elbphilharmonie in pastry? :angel:


I would, but none of the customers are willing to wait _that_ long 

I have got an unofficial job offer from the Elbphilharmonie too - as in "We still have vacancies on the team; you are welcome to get on board..." I thought about it long and hard, and decided against it. My idea of an Elbphilharmonie experience includes hearing the most beautiful music in the world, not working the ticket office or showing old ladies to their seats...


----------



## ldiat

SiegendesLicht said:


> Are you one as well?


ex chef 30 years C Clubs


----------



## SarahNorthman

I’ve taken to listening to rain sounds at bedtime. Falling asleep to them really. Since where I live we never get rain, I have a fabulous app that does the trick.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last friday I had a classical guitar recital at the pub! Only played Spanish and Latin-American music. I never played so loud before (got a great ampsystem). My friends and colleages came to listen and after it, I got free beer! I went home with a nice amount of cash too. There will be a next time and then I hope to play more heavy-duty program.


----------



## clavichorder

It's been a while since I've posted here. While my enjoyment of music is not as light and easy as it was, I still get gratification and have a profitable ability to focus on it. My sleep also seems to come more often. I am on fairly low/moderate doses of all of my three medications, and exercise regularly in the form of running. 5.5 miles is now my standard minimum run length, with over 10 having been my maximum so far. At this rate, I may be able to do a half marathon. I am learning Schubert sonata in A major, 664, which is fun. And I have composed two pieces over a minute and a half in a more romantic style that I am pleased with, in the last 2 months.

And now I'm starting my seasonal christmas tree job, a thing that I did with success and challenge 2 years ago. It will be my first employment of any official kind in over a year. Sometimes I am troubled by fears of my mental health, having weird thoughts, going hypomanic or worse, or falling into depressive anhedonia(exercise and a lower burden of medication has truly helped that). But I reassure myself that I did well for over 2 years on almost the amount of medication I'm currently on, and that my dose should be more than sufficient for upkeep and may even be reduced in time. 

And my eyes have found fresh interest in the lovely ladies lately. I go to this tea place where I can get chinese loose leaf tea like pu erh, and sit in a cafe area and read for hours(currently working on finishing my fourth classic novel in the last two months), and check on the women. I do this, I hope, without being creepy and in a harmlessly appreciative and discreet manner. I have not the courage to talk to any of them, or rather the desire to endanger my basic comfort with where I am at. But one of the baristas who is kind of cute, talked to me about my Schubert score, and plays violin and gave me her email. I may answer in time, and ask her about how I can get involved in chamber music locally. I also have my dating profile site active, which is vaguely discouraging, because I 'liked' all the profiles I found remotely attractive and interesting in my area, and only had 3 mutual likes. But eh, how determined am I really to have anything with anyone right now? 

I really hope I sleep well on most of the nights I have this job, and that when I don't, I can still perform adequately. It is getting late in the day and I hope I may do my minimum length run this afternoon. The job will infringe on my running habits, but fortunately it is very physical.


----------



## znapschatz

Deer in our yard, all the more remarkable since we live in a residential neighborhood located in the middle of a large city! A neighbor alerted us, and when I checked it out, this was our visitor. There is a river about three blocks away down our street and a park, the most likely place the deer came from, although how she got to our place in broad daylight is the inexplicable part. She tolerated me staring at her and taking a few photos before getting to her feet and jumping over the fence, after which she simply disappeared. Life in the city.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> update: fri coming home after one day went well. problem with the tubes but the big news NO "C" anywhere!!!


and now some new info and update..doc called and lab results are NEGATIVE for any of that c word. and after 16 months the house SOLD YEA!!


----------



## ldiat

znapschatz said:


> Deer in our yard, all the more remarkable since we live in a residential neighborhood located in the middle of a large city! A neighbor alerted us, and when I checked it out, this was our visitor. There is a river about three blocks away down our street and a park, the most likely place the deer came from, although how she got to our place in broad daylight is the inexplicable part. She tolerated me staring at her and taking a few photos before getting to her feet and jumping over the fence, after which she simply disappeared. Life in the city.


r u a blue jacket fan?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's the opening night of Bernstein's _Candide _at my music school! I'm playing principal flute, and having a blast. Everything about the production is really high quality, especially the singers! I'm so grateful for this opportunity, and for this wonderful school. We have a sold-out crowd tonight, so the energy is gonna be _crazy! _


----------



## znapschatz

ldiat said:


> r u a blue jacket fan?


Regrets, I don't follow hockey, but I do have a BJ ball cap. Does that count for local pride?


----------



## znapschatz

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's the opening night of Bernstein's _Candide _at my music school! I'm playing principal flute, and having a blast. Everything about the production is really high quality, especially the singers! I'm so grateful for this opportunity, and for this wonderful school. We have a sold-out crowd tonight, so the energy is gonna be _crazy! _


Great show. I hope it was up to your expectations.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> and now some new info and update..doc called and lab results are NEGATIVE for any of that c word. and after 16 months the house SOLD YEA!!


and oh boy!! operation was last thrus.......and today.... lets just say one of the OR nurses or asst. forgot something.....in a unmentionable area!!!!!


----------



## znapschatz

ldiat said:


> and oh boy!! operation was last thrus.......and today.... lets just say one of the OR nurses or asst. forgot something.....in a unmentionable area!!!!!


Oh,wow , I hate when that happens! I hope everything comes out alright.


----------



## ldiat

znapschatz said:


> Oh,wow , I hate when that happens! I hope everything comes out alright.


yes all ok now!!


----------



## Klassik

I have some bad news to report, but the bad news is more than offset by some related good news.

Bad news: Joel's Classical Shop in Houston closed recently.

Good news: The owner of Joel's Classical Shop relocated the store several miles north in the Houston suburb of Spring. The store is now called Classical Music of Spring. As before, it's a store that pretty much only sells classical CDs (though they do have some classical LPs and DVDs). I attended the grand opening sale this weekend and picked up a few CDs at 20% off! :trp: Anyway, here's a picture of the new store. Look at all those classical CDs! https://s3-media3.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/6Sx3GZ7rn9QdCBKYatIFcQ/o.jpg

Classical Music of Spring is located in the Old Town Spring shopping square. The Space City Audio high-end Hi-Fi store is also located there. Also, there is a Dutch grocery store there. This means I can buy an Arcam stereo system from there and also buy wonderful Ton Koopman Baroque music CDs to listen to on the Arcam stereo system while eating Appel taarts from a perhaps not-so-great Koopmans mix that was also purchased at Old Town Spring. Then again, I could just stick to buying classical CDs from there!


----------



## Sonata

Happy early Christmas to me I suppose! I'm set to get a new cell phone AND a new car this week. It wasn't really planned that way and to be honest I'd prefer not to go that route. But my current phone has a large crack down the middle (I'm clumsy and tough on phones). We planned to go another 12-18 months with my ten year old Jeep Patriot, but it's got some new problems that we don't want to pour money into, and there's a good deal going on at the car dealership.

So, by Thanksgiving, I should be into my car. Not brand new, it's a 2016 Chevy Impala. The phone: not sure which yet. I have an iPhone currently, but I'd like to get something a little sturdier plus I'm tired of using iTunes. We'll see if I'm not too lazy to head into town today to the phone store or put it off a few more days. lol.


----------



## Klassik

Sonata said:


> So, by Thanksgiving, I should be into my car. Not brand new, it's a 2016 Chevy Impala.


Hopefully you'll enjoy this. The current generation of Impala is one of the few mid-sized or full-sized sedans in the US market that actually looks mature inside and out. It does not look like it was made to appeal to 16 year olds in China with odd fake vents and an unnecessarily huge and aggressive looking grille. As someone who likes classy looking sedans and wagons, I think you've picked out one of the view winners from a visual perspective. Thank you for not littering the road with an ugly vehicle for the rest of us motorists to have to look at! :clap:

Are you getting a 4 cylinder or V6 model? I'm glad that GM is still offering naturally aspirated engines on the Impala unlike most of their other cars. Unfortunately, one draw back to the Impala is that I don't think it comes with a CD player (many/most GM models do not anymore). I'm also not sure if it comes with a spare tire. Again, many GM models do not come with spares these days. You may want to see if you can buy one separately if that is important to you.


----------



## Sonata

Thank you for the tips! You're correct there is no CD player  It does have a year of satellite radio, and I do have a 128 gb iPod so I'll make do, lol.

Thank you for the comments! I do know I like the car, my husband has an Impala as well, haha! Black with cream leather interior, where mine will be black with black leather interior. It's a V6, which is a power boost for me as my Patriot is a four cylinder. Yes I do think having a spare tire is a good idea, so I'll be sure to get one if it doesn't have it.


----------



## TxllxT

Klassik said:


> I have some bad news to report, but the bad news is more than offset by some related good news.
> 
> Bad news: Joel's Classical Shop in Houston closed recently.
> 
> Good news: The owner of Joel's Classical Shop relocated the store several miles north in the Houston suburb of Spring. The store is now called Classical Music of Spring. As before, it's a store that pretty much only sells classical CDs (though they do have some classical LPs and DVDs). I attended the grand opening sale this weekend and picked up a few CDs at 20% off! :trp: Anyway, here's a picture of the new store. Look at all those classical CDs! https://s3-media3.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/6Sx3GZ7rn9QdCBKYatIFcQ/o.jpg
> 
> Classical Music of Spring is located in the Old Town Spring shopping square. The Space City Audio high-end Hi-Fi store is also located there. Also, there is a Dutch grocery store there. This means I can buy an Arcam stereo system from there and also buy wonderful Ton Koopman Baroque music CDs to listen to on the Arcam stereo system while eating Appel taarts from a perhaps not-so-great Koopmans mix that was also purchased at Old Town Spring. Then again, I could just stick to buying classical CDs from there!


Intriguing: we never eat _Appeltaart_ from a grocery store. Appeltaart you get in Holland at a tearoom/pastry bakery. And what is typical Dutch in a Houston Dutch grocery store? Do they import vegetables from here?


----------



## Klassik

TxllxT said:


> Intriguing: we never eat _Appeltaart_ from a grocery store. Appeltaart you get in Holland at a tearoom/pastry bakery. And what is typical Dutch in a Houston Dutch grocery store? Do they import vegetables from here?


I'll post a link to the grocery store below. You can see what they sell and determine if they are authentic Dutch items. They mostly sell things like soup mixes, baking mixes, packaged breakfast items, coffee, tea, cookies, chocolates, snacks, and condiments. I'll also post a link to the Koopmans Appeltaart mix for your inspection to determine how good or bad it might be! :lol:

https://www.littledutchgirl.com/
https://www.littledutchgirl.com/dut...g-pudding/apple-cake-mix-koopman-15-5-oz.html


----------



## TxllxT

Klassik said:


> I'll post a link to the grocery store below. You can see what they sell and determine if they are authentic Dutch items. They mostly sell things like soup mixes, baking mixes, packaged breakfast items, coffee, tea, cookies, chocolates, snacks, and condiments. I'll also post a link to the Koopmans Appeltaart mix for your inspection to determine how good or bad it might be! :lol:
> 
> https://www.littledutchgirl.com/
> https://www.littledutchgirl.com/dut...g-pudding/apple-cake-mix-koopman-15-5-oz.html


Well, Koopmans boterkoek is IMO a bit heavy & greasy from butter. But who would have associated Ton Koopman with Koopmans ? Brilliant!  The taste of Appeltaart depends on the apples quality: must be 'goudrenet', that bake well


----------



## Becca

Most of last week was consumed with moving my office  While it was only across the street, it was still a major stress and hassle. What little there is of this foreshortened workweek will be trying to find and organize everything


----------



## JosefinaHW

He should come over here and help me plant about 1000 bulbs in the gardens....


----------



## Judith

Anyone else hunting high and low for something and realised you had already got it out?????


----------



## Becca

Judith said:


> Anyone else hunting high and low for something and realised you had already got it out?????


Yes ... and usually it's my glasses which are on my head!


----------



## Granate

Judith said:


> Anyone else hunting high and low for something and realised you had already got it out?????





Becca said:


> Yes ... and usually it's my glasses which are on my head!


Yes, with my glasses yesterday, but instead of my head they were on the chair I had been sitting


----------



## znapschatz

Judith said:


> Anyone else hunting high and low for something and realised you had already got it out?????


Almost every day  .


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Anyone else hunting high and low for something and realised you had already got it out?????


I often have the opposite problem: something that has been in plain view for ages suddenly disappears!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I ordered a Native-Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88 MIDI-keyboard with Komplete 11 software! Haven't owned a keyboard for 40 years...


----------



## DeepR

Nice, enjoy!
I recently got an M-audio Oxygen 88. Nice midi keyboard.


----------



## Granate

Black Friday is here and I just bought what I was looking for: a SSD Hard Drive. Maybe during Christmas (Spanish Christmas, not the American) or January, I make a pause in Talk Classical to update this Intel Core i7 heavy four year-old notebook.


----------



## Klassik

Granate said:


> Black Friday is here and I just bought what I was looking for: a SSD Hard Drive.


I'm sure you'll enjoy the increase in speed that comes with an SSD. This is probably the easiest move someone can make these days to get a significant performance boost.


----------



## ldiat

Becca said:


> Yes ... and usually it's my glasses which are on my head!


me to also keys phone etc


----------



## SarahNorthman

Work has been so crazy hectic these days. Especially with Black Friday literally upon us. We've been having these flash sales that are really exciting and they make me feel like my goals are within reach. Which is a nice feeling. I want Double Diamond so badly I can taste it, so if that means some sleepless nights thats what I gotta do. Wish me luck guys. Because I have to work my butt off, and I have to bake......all day tomorrow too. It's a good thing I adore my work. 

Anywho, what is everyone else doing for the holidays? I'm going to an aunts house for Thanksgiving. I'm taking a homemade black forest cake.


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> Work has been so crazy hectic these days. Especially with Black Friday literally upon us. We've been having these flash sales that are really exciting and they make me feel like my goals are within reach. Which is a nice feeling. I want Double Diamond so badly I can taste it, so if that means some sleepless nights thats what I gotta do. Wish me luck guys. Because I have to work my butt off, and I have to bake......all day tomorrow too. It's a good thing I adore my work.
> 
> Anywho, what is everyone else doing for the holidays? I'm going to an aunts house for Thanksgiving. I'm taking a homemade black forest cake.


No Thanksgiving on this site of the world. Have a nice one though.


----------



## ldiat

SarahNorthman said:


> Work has been so crazy hectic these days. Especially with Black Friday literally upon us. We've been having these flash sales that are really exciting and they make me feel like my goals are within reach. Which is a nice feeling. I want Double Diamond so badly I can taste it, so if that means some sleepless nights thats what I gotta do. Wish me luck guys. Because I have to work my butt off, and I have to bake......all day tomorrow too. It's a good thing I adore my work.
> 
> Anywho, what is everyone else doing for the holidays? I'm going to an aunts house for Thanksgiving. I'm taking a homemade black forest cake.


cooking at home . this year i am butterflying the yekrut made a stock with the wing tips-neck -back. also brined the yekrut but only for a day or so whips- sweet potatoes - stuffing- brussel sprouts(new way) corn - sauce.


----------



## Becca

It is almost the end of November and the start of winter, so what was today's temperature? 100F/38C <phew> At least tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day, will be cooler ... only 90F/32C. No need to put the turkey in the oven to cook, just sit it outside on the porch :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Horrible. My commiserations.


----------



## Blancrocher

A friendly reminder that residents living on the coast of Southern California are not allowed to make any reference whatsoever to the weather.


----------



## Taggart

Blancrocher said:


> A friendly reminder that residents living on the coast of Southern California are not allowed to make any reference whatsoever to the weather.


I didn't know they had any. I thought it was all brilliant sunshine.


----------



## Granate

Blancrocher said:


> A friendly reminder that residents living on the coast of Southern California are not allowed to make any reference whatsoever to the weather.


From Ideas for Stupid Threads



Granate said:


> *Brand new Terms of Service for the Weather Thread*
> 
> TC Members will not be allowed to brag about their pleasant sunny weather in mid November when European and American posters are freezing to death in their way to work.
> 
> Comparing temperatures will involve a warning and commenting on the amount of clothes will unfortunately mean the partial suspension of the bragger's TC account until May 1st of the following year.
> 
> In case of South-hemisphere infractions, we will follow the same instructions and lift the ban on October 1st of the present year.


Merry Thanksgiving!


----------



## Blancrocher

Granate said:


> From Ideas for Stupid Threads
> 
> Merry Thanksgiving!


Great, I've been caught unknowingly replicating stupid thread ideas once again-I'd better read that thread so that history doesn't repeat itself again!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy the increase in speed that comes with an SSD. This is probably the easiest move someone can make these days to get a significant performance boost.


I'm all for an increase in speed. I could always use a performance boost. Perhaps I can purchase this at Socks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> I'm all for an increase in speed. I could always use a performance boost. Perhaps I can purchase this at Socks Fifth Avenue.


More than performance boost, I really look for a new "heart" that can prevent my labtop from passing away. Mi first labtop (this is my second) lasted for 3 years and 9 months. This one has already passed that age, because in January it will mark the fourth anniversary of my first labtop's decease.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Blancrocher said:


> A friendly reminder that residents living on the coast of Southern California are not allowed to make any reference whatsoever to the weather.


The idea behind this reminder, that somehow the rest of the world is supposed to envy Southern California and their temperatures is a pretty ignorant one. Southern Californians can keep their hellfires to themselves, the less of them we get in this part of the world, the better.


----------



## Pesaro

To all of us living in the USA, I would like to wish everybody a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Luchesi

Pesaro said:


> To all of us living in the USA, I would like to wish everybody a Happy Thanksgiving.


Thanks HB, good wishes to you too.


----------



## hpowders

Pesaro said:


> To all of us living in the USA, I would like to wish everybody a Happy Thanksgiving.


Same to you, kind poster!! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> The idea behind this reminder, that somehow the rest of the world is supposed to envy Southern California and their temperatures is a pretty ignorant one. Southern Californians can keep their hellfires to themselves, the less of them we get in this part of the world, the better.


Amen. If it weren't for the wildlife I would follow snow and darkness the entire year!


----------



## Blancrocher

I just spent a few hours reorganizing my cds. I think that _this time_ I've really got it--the perfect arrangement.


----------



## Gordontrek

This Thanksgiving weekend I'm marvelling at the people I live around. On Thursday, they celebrate God's blessings by acting all meek and humble. Then on Friday comes the raging avarice. Then on Saturday they're back to their usual ******* selves, only this time the weekly frivolous struggle determines which noxious college football fanbase gets bragging rights for the next 12 months. 
GOD I love Alabama. If only for the entertainment the citizens of this bizarre state provide.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

England is going down is the Cricket


----------



## Merl

Becca said:


> It is almost the end of November and the start of winter, so what was today's temperature? 100F/38C <phew> At least tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day, will be cooler ... only 90F/32C. No need to put the turkey in the oven to cook, just sit it outside on the porch :lol:


It's - 3 degrees up here in Chillyjockoland, this morningcand we had snow yesterday.


----------



## Merl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> England is going down is the Cricket


It's cricket........ No......... One........... Cares.


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> It's - 3 degrees up here in Chillyjockoland, this morningcand we had snow yesterday.


So a nice warm Scottish day then?


----------



## elgar's ghost

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> England is going down is the Cricket


...and Australia's rugby union team has been hammered. Again.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> It's - 3 degrees up here in Chillyjockoland, this morningcand we had snow yesterday.


It was -1° here in Falkirk this morning and thick frost. I was woken by a gritter at 6.30am! Still it's good that they do more than just the main road.


----------



## Merl

LezLee said:


> It was -1° here in Falkirk this morning and thick frost. I was woken by a gritter at 6.30am! Still it's good that they do more than just the main road.


Yep, if there's one thing Fife Council can do well it's gritting the roads. Road gritting usually starts in August and ends for one day in July (Scottish summer) before starting again. Been in Dunfermline all day, today, and it was baltic. They always do good food at The Seven Kings, though. We defrosted in there for an hour.


----------



## Granate

It's 20ºC here in the South of Spain, a clear night.

I really can't imagine Pugg's weather. Thunderstorm and rain, wow. That can be a bummer every week.

Sorry if I broke inexistent ToC about the Weather Thread.


----------



## LezLee

Merl: do you have ice-cream vans all year round? 
My road has a steepish incline and a bend. One year the ice-cream van, loudly chiming the Harry Lime theme, came up the road and on the bend encountered Santa’s sleigh, laden with elves and fairies, coming the opposite way and belting out ‘Santa Claus is coming to town’. There ensued an animated discussion as to which vehicle should back up. All the residents were at their front doors cheering and clapping. Hadn’t laughed so much in years.


----------



## Kivimees

Wedding anniversary yesterday.

I've now been married longer than I've been single. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Kivimees said:


> Wedding anniversary yesterday.
> 
> I've now been married longer than I've been single. :tiphat:


Congratulations! How do Estonians celebrate a wedding anniversary?


----------



## Kivimees

TxllxT said:


> Congratulations! How do Estonians celebrate a wedding anniversary?


Mrs Kivimees and I celebrate our anniversary quietly at home. Our wedding was also very quiet. It could hardly have been otherwise - there was very little available in the stores in November, 1989. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> ...and Australia's rugby union team has been hammered. Again.


We was robbed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Merl said:


> It's cricket........ No......... One........... Cares.


The English and thats all that matters


----------



## Vronsky

Nice sunset on 1,066 m elevation. Photographed with cheap phone camera.


----------



## Blancrocher

^^ nice ................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> England is going down is the Cricket


'Tis but a scratch!


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of my mate's pining for warm temps so he's gone to Seville for a few days - fair play to him but there's nothing better than a crisp and cloudless autumn British night to remind me that when the chilliness kicks in the air just seems pure, healthy and far more sniffable than it is during the summer.


----------



## Luchesi

elgars ghost said:


> One of my mate's pining for warm temps so he's gone to Seville for a few days - fair play to him but there's nothing better than a crisp and cloudless autumn British night to remind me that when the chilliness kicks in the air just seems pure, healthy and far more sniffable than it is during the summer.


Can you figure out why that is? I mean more sniffable this time of the year than in the summer?

When I was a kid I was more interested than most kids in finding the answer to vague weather questions like this. I often just concluded that nobody knew the answers..


----------



## Blancrocher

I need to rake the leaves on my lawn, but there's no room in the waste bin, which the city unaccountably failed to empty last month.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luchesi said:


> Can you figure out why that is? I mean more sniffable this time of the year than in the summer?
> 
> When I was a kid I was more interested than most kids in finding the answer to vague weather questions like this. I often just concluded that nobody knew the answers..


Cold air on a cloudless day/night puts a zing into the nostrils and lungs which makes me feel alive. Summer air is more fragrant (and not necessarily in a good way, depending on what you're walking past) but it also feels thicker which doesn't do me as much good. None of this is based on fact - just a personal preference.


----------



## Taplow

I have discovered a delightful new beer, I bought myself a baroque chalumeau, and I am perfecting my mushroom pasta recipe. It is a very great shame that I have no one to share these wonders with.


----------



## Sonata

Taplow said:


> I have discovered a delightful new beer, I bought myself a baroque chalumeau, and I am perfecting my mushroom pasta recipe. It is a very great shame that I have no one to share these wonders with.


Do tell us what a baroque chambleau is, I've never heard of it!

Right now: I am listening to some Verdi and sipping a pinot noir, which is making my task of cleaning the kitchen somewhat more pleasant


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Taplow said:


> I have discovered a delightful new beer, I bought myself a baroque chalumeau, and I am perfecting my mushroom pasta recipe. *It is a very great shame that I have no one to share these wonders with*.


I'll take the beer - what was it that you have discovered?

I am drinking a _Paulaner_ right now - warm greetings to Bavaria - and listening to Goth music, bands with names like Lacrimosa and Sopor Aeternus I used to love and have not heard for ages.


----------



## ldiat

Taplow said:


> I have discovered a delightful new beer, I bought myself a baroque chalumeau, and I am perfecting my mushroom pasta recipe. It is a very great shame that I have no one to share these wonders with.


well share the 'shroom recipe..i like 'shrooms and what is the smallest room in the world...????


----------



## Taplow

Sonata said:


> Do tell us what a baroque chambleau is, I've never heard of it!


The chalumeau was the father of the modern clarinet, a single reed instrument with a cylindrical bore, somewhat resembling a recorder but with two transpose keys. Composers who wrote for the chalumeau include Vivaldi, Telemann, Zelenka, Hasse and Graupner. If you've ever heard Vivaldi's _Juditha Triumphans_ then you've probably heard a chalumeu in the "Veni, veni me sequere fida" ... assuming it's a period orchestra. Only eight original chalumeaux exist today, three of them in a museum here in Munich. Mine is an alto in C, probably a copy of one made by Liebau in the Stockholm Music Museum.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I'll take the beer - what was it that you have discovered?


Schneider Weisse "Meine Festweisse" (Tap 4) - a wheat beer that is somewhat fruitier and hoppier than any other German beer I've tried. Reminds me of a Fuller's London Pride. Definitely my favourite local brewery. I also recommend their "Mein Aventinus" (Tap 6), but it's a strong one at 8.2%.



ldiat said:


> well share the 'shroom recipe..i like 'shrooms


It's not so much the recipe that is special, just perfecting the technique and playing with some of the ingredients. I am looking forward to ordering some more of my stock that I get from a professional kitchen supplier. The stuff you get in supermarkets is not really that great, and I am never usually in a position to make my own (time, ingredients etc). I also need to track down some fresh porcini mushrooms.


----------



## ldiat

Taplow said:


> The chalumeau was the father of the modern clarinet, a single reed instrument with a cylindrical bore, somewhat resembling a recorder but with two transpose keys. Composers who wrote for the chalumeau include Vivaldi, Telemann, Zelenka, Hasse and Graupner. If you've ever heard Vivaldi's _Juditha Triumphans_ then you've probably heard a chalumeu in the "Veni, veni me sequere fida" ... assuming it's a period orchestra. Only eight original chalumeaux exist today, three of them in a museum here in Munich. Mine is an alto in C, probably a copy of one made by Liebau in the Stockholm Music Museum.
> 
> Schneider Weisse "Meine Festweisse" (Tap 4) - a wheat beer that is somewhat fruitier and hoppier than any other German beer I've tried. Reminds me of a Fuller's London Pride. Definitely my favourite local brewery. I also recommend their "Mein Aventinus" (Tap 6), but it's a strong one at 8.2%.
> 
> It's not so much the recipe that is special, just perfecting the technique and playing with some of the ingredients. I am looking forward to ordering some more of my stock that I get from a professional kitchen supplier. The stuff you get in supermarkets is not really that great, and I am never usually in a position to make my own (time, ingredients etc). I also need to track down some fresh porcini mushrooms.


hat kind of stock? ask me i can help with details...


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> I have discovered a delightful new beer, I bought myself a baroque chalumeau, and I am perfecting my mushroom pasta recipe. It is a very great shame that I have no one to share these wonders with.


But you still have your music and the forum, I know easy for someone else to say but the harder one searches...
Keep the glass half full.......always.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Life is good guys.....real good.


----------



## Ingélou

Waiting to see if Mum has to go into hospital again - I hope not, as last time there was a gruelling eight-hour wait in A and E, and when she was on the ward her dementia got much worse and she was agitated. 

Monday was her 97th birthday and we had a lovely time opening presents and taking photos and she seemed happy - a bit tired in the afternoon but nothing really to worry about, so I thought - then last night I got a call to say that Mum wasn't herself, was exhausted, not eating and drinking, and had 'deteriorated' during the afternoon. The situation is the same today, so she is seeing the nurse practitioner - that's how our surgery operates, hardly ever sending out GPs - at the moment. If Mum needs to take antibiotics or be rehydrated, it will have to be in hospital, as her care home isn't a nursing home, so can't administer a drip. 

I slept badly last night and am feeling very anxious at present. 
Praying that Mum will have a bit longer with us...


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Waiting to see if Mum has to go into hospital again - I hope not, as last time there was a gruelling eight-hour wait in A and E, and when she was on the ward her dementia got much worse and she was agitated.
> 
> Monday was her 97th birthday and we had a lovely time opening presents and taking photos and she seemed happy - a bit tired in the afternoon but nothing really to worry about, so I thought - then last night I got a call to say that Mum wasn't herself, was exhausted, not eating and drinking, and had 'deteriorated' during the afternoon. The situation is the same today, so she is seeing the nurse practitioner - that's how our surgery operates, hardly ever sending out GPs - at the moment. If Mum needs to take antibiotics or be rehydrated, it will have to be in hospital, as her care home isn't a nursing home, so can't administer a drip.
> 
> I slept badly last night and am feeling very anxious at present.
> Praying that Mum will have a bit longer with us...


You can only do your best for your mum, and appreciate the time you have together still - and of course you do.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> I slept badly last night and am feeling very anxious at present.
> Praying that Mum will have a bit longer with us...


Sorry to hear about your mum's situation. I hope she rallies, and that you get some sleep.


----------



## Ingélou

Mum is in hospital - she got straight into the EADU ward (Emergency Assessment and Discharge Unit) and was put on a fluid drip, and later a catheter. She had a chest x-ray and saw the consultant today. She has pneumonia, but may also have a UTI and that may be what caused her sudden collapse into ill-health. She looks better today and is well enough to be annoyed when machines start beeping and patients' alarms sounding off. For the moment it's 'nil by mouth' but apart from a dry mouth she doesn't seem to mind too much.

Mum's health can turn on a sixpence so I don't like to prophesy, but I am feeling relieved. I slept better last night knowing that she was 'in the right place'. 

Thanks to dogen and TurnaboutVox for your kind posts. :tiphat:
Thanks to anyone on TC who is praying for us or sending us good vibes. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingelou, I am very sorry to hear that you are all going through this anxious time. Knowing that everything can change in an instant and you think you can't do a thing about it. Great idea to keep vulnerable people out of a hospital so they don't get exposed to too many infectious agents and can better control all the stressors--temperature, noise, lights, etc..... but then nurses aren't given authority to take quick action. I know your mom isn't in home hospice but I would have hoped an R.N. could make a visit to your mom's care center, call G.P. and be given scripts and/or authority to take appropriate action very quickly. That's how it worked with my father in home hospice last year. Is there anyway you can finagle a way to get an RN or GP to visit her? Do u know any of them personally or do u know anyone who has contact w the home hospice people? There are private RN's and doctors over there too, right? It's been my experience that good people will scirt the system and donate their services if you just ask them. Posting from my phone, so.... maybe we could all brainstorm some more and give you the sense of more control and make your mother's treatment as less stress provoking as possible. Of course you know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dearest Dogen, I am very sorry it is under these circumstances, but it warms my heart to see you posting on the forum! I have missed you very much.

Bear Hugs


----------



## Timothy

Welcome back JosefinaHW, I have missed you more than my plane ticket :kiss:


----------



## laurie

Ingélou said:


> ....* but may also have a UTI and that may be what caused her sudden* *collapse into ill-health.* She looks better today and is well enough to be annoyed when machines start beeping and patients' alarms sounding off. For the moment it's 'nil by mouth' but apart from a dry mouth she doesn't seem to mind too much.
> 
> Mum's health can turn on a sixpence so I don't like to prophesy, but I am feeling relieved. I slept better last night knowing that she was 'in the right place'.
> 
> Thanks to dogen and TurnaboutVox for your kind posts. :tiphat:
> Thanks to anyone on TC who is praying for us or sending us good vibes. :tiphat:


I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better! My mother-n-law has been in a nursing home since a stroke 2 years ago, & one (of many ) health scares that she's had was a _sudden_ deterioration of both her physical_ and _mental health ~ including a minor psychotic episode with hallucinations ~ caused by a "simple" UTI! I'd had no idea that a common infection like that could cause such severe & scary problems, but apparently it happens fairly frequently in elderly women with brain injury or dementia. The good news there is that it's usually a simple fix to knock down the infection ~ my MIL was back to normal within a day or two.

Your family is in my thoughts, Ingelou .... & please don't forget to take care of _yourself_, too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

laurie said:


> I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better! My mother-n-law has been in a nursing home since a stroke 2 years ago, & one (of many ) health scares that she's had was a _sudden_ deterioration of both her physical_ and _mental health ~ including a minor psychotic episode with hallucinations ~ caused by a "simple" UTI! I'd had no idea that a common infection like that could cause such severe & scary problems, but apparently it happens fairly frequently in elderly women with brain injury or dementia. The good news there is that it's usually a simple fix to knock down the infection ~ my MIL was back to normal within a day or two.
> 
> Your family is in my thoughts, Ingelou .... & please don't forget to take care of _yourself_, too.


Thanks for sharing that info re/ UTI and the elderly with all of us, Laurie; I have a feeling it will be very useful to know.

Yes, as Laurie also said, PLEASE do take extra care of yourself at this time, Ingelou. Of all the times of the year, I think this is one is filled with the most wonderful scents, flavors and sights and coming in from the cold makes all our lotions and potions even more of a sensory delight.

(Many thanks, Laurie.  )


----------



## JosefinaHW

Timothy said:


> Welcome back JosefinaHW, I have missed you more than my plane ticket :kiss:


Timothy, I hope that you know me well enough to know that I have a memory worse than a sieve. Please explain your reference to a plane ticket.

Your kiss is most gratefully accepted and like the Russians, I send you back three kisses and a bear hug.


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> Ingelou, I am very sorry to hear that you are all going through this anxious time. ... Of course you know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Josefina. :tiphat:
I appreciate your prayers, help and advice. The system is a bit different in this country, however, so for the moment hospital it has to be. The bed shortage being such, I know they will try to discharge her as soon as she is 'medically fit'. I'm just hoping that she can return to her care home (which is residential and specialises in dementia) rather than have to find a nursing home.



laurie said:


> I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better! My mother-n-law has been in a nursing home since a stroke 2 years ago, & one (of many ) health scares that she's had was a _sudden_ deterioration of both her physical_ and _mental health ~ including a minor psychotic episode with hallucinations ~ caused by a "simple" UTI! I'd had no idea that a common infection like that could cause such severe & scary problems, but apparently it happens fairly frequently in elderly women with brain injury or dementia. The good news there is that it's usually a simple fix to knock down the infection ~ my MIL was back to normal within a day or two.
> 
> Your family is in my thoughts, Ingelou .... & please don't forget to take care of _yourself_, too.


Thank you very much, Laurie. :tiphat:
I am always learning from others' experience and it really does seem as if UTIs cause havoc, physically and mentally. I am hoping that once the infections are cleared up, Mum will be 'as she was', or nearly so. I am worried about her coming off the catheter & 'resuming normal service' - but at least at present she seems as if she is rallying, if slowly.

To Jamie Holdham - I received your kind and thoughtful private message and am sorry to read about your own experience. I wish you all the best with your plans. 
Thank you for writing to me. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

I feel bad for saying it's my birthday today after the bad stuff that Ingelou is going through. However, life is for celebrating the good times (even when life is bad or worse). Having a celebratory curry and a shedload of gin tonight. This could get messy. My thoughts are with you, Ingelou.


----------



## TxllxT

Merl said:


> I feel bad for saying it's my birthday today after the bad stuff that Ingelou is going through. However, life is for celebrating the good times (even when life is bad or worse). Having a celebratory curry and a shedload of gin tonight. This could get messy. My thoughts are with you, Ingelou.


You are mixing up the curry with the gin?  Happy Birthday + many more good days!


----------



## Taggart

Merl said:


> I feel bad for saying it's my birthday today after the bad stuff that Ingelou is going through. However, life is for celebrating the good times (even when life is bad or worse). Having a celebratory curry and a shedload of gin tonight. This could get messy. My thoughts are with you, Ingelou.


Have a great time!


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> I feel bad for saying it's my birthday today after the bad stuff that Ingelou is going through. However, life is for celebrating the good times (even when life is bad or worse). Having a celebratory curry and a shedload of gin tonight. This could get messy. My thoughts are with you, Ingelou.


Don't feel bad - have a fabulous birthday, and many happy returns. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Merl said:


> I feel bad for saying it's my birthday today after the bad stuff that Ingelou is going through. However, life is for celebrating the good times (even when life is bad or worse). Having a celebratory curry and a shedload of gin tonight. This could get messy. My thoughts are with you, Ingelou.


----------



## SarahNorthman

These are my ideas of quality tweets.


----------



## laurie

Yes! Another Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman fan! My 3 daughters & I used to watch this religiously;
I don't think any of us are over our Sully crush yet! :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

laurie said:


> Yes! Another Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman fan! My 3 daughters & I used to watch this religiously;
> I don't think any of us are over our Sully crush yet! :lol:


I used to watch it with mom when I was little religiously too! And oh no, I'll always have a crush on that man.


----------



## laurie

SarahNorthman said:


> I used to watch it with mom when I was little religiously too! And oh no, I'll always have a crush on that man.


And your tweet describes Sully _perfectly_! ( Michael Landon .... Little Joe or Charles Ingalls? )


----------



## Pugg

I was in the attic and brought all Christmas decorating two floors down, going to decorate the house, breakfast first .


----------



## SarahNorthman

laurie said:


> And your tweet describes Sully _perfectly_! ( Michael Landon .... Little Joe or Charles Ingalls? )


Oh definitely Charles!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Pugg said:


> I was in the attic and brought all Christmas decorating two floors down, going to decorate the house, breakfast first .


I would love to see pictures of the finished result.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Dearest Dogen, I am very sorry it is under these circumstances, but it warms my heart to see you posting on the forum! I have missed you very much.
> 
> Bear Hugs


Thanks for remembering me. I see this classical music forum is still much as it was apart from polls getting hived off. I hope you are well and enjoying good music still. My life currently involves running around after two warring cats, doing voluntary work and assisting a political party locally.

May the gods in their wisdom guide this world through these dark days.


----------



## Merl

TxllxT said:


>


Thanks for the birthday wishes. However I hate the pipes. Lol. Woke up at 10.30. It's been a hard week.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes. *However I hate the pipes....*.


*Ohhhhhhh...!*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have been on the forum more than usually in the past few days after suffering some heart problems and being admitted to hospital briefly last weekend.

I'm now awaiting appointments and tests, resting at home for the time being.


----------



## Ingélou

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have been on the forum more than usually in the past few days after suffering some heart problems and being admitted to hospital briefly last weekend.
> 
> I'm now awaiting appointments and tests, resting at home for the time being.


Oh, sorry to hear this. Hoping your health will improve and any problems be sorted out. 
Hope you have a restful & refreshing weekend, with your favourite music. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have been on the forum more than usually in the past few days after suffering some heart problems and being admitted to hospital briefly last weekend.
> 
> I'm now awaiting appointments and tests, resting at home for the time being.


I am sorry to hear about this. I hope the tests are good news. I hope you get to listen to some of your favourite music, and feel better quickly. All the best from here


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have been on the forum more than usually in the past few days after suffering some heart problems and being admitted to hospital briefly last weekend.
> 
> I'm now awaiting appointments and tests, resting at home for the time being.


Hey Turnip Box! Rest and rest some more. Hope you're better soon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Hey Turnip Box! Rest and rest some more. Hope you're better soon.


It didn't take long for you to resurrect 'Turnip Box'! 

Thanks for your good wishes, and it's a very welcome sight to see you posting here again.


----------



## Jos

Hey TurnaboutVox, best wishes, hopefuly it turns out to be nothing serious.
I'll play a Beethoven by Brendel on our favourite label this evening for good karma towards you


----------



## Merl

Turnip Box. Lol


----------



## JosefinaHW

Turnip Box!!! That's great and absolutely unforgettable. I don't care what the doctors say, I think you have a fabulous heart. 
Seriously, I am very sorry to hear this news, please keep Arthur as close to your heart as possible.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jos said:


> Hey TurnaboutVox, best wishes, hopefuly it turns out to be nothing serious.
> I'll play a Beethoven by Brendel on our favourite label this evening for good karma towards you


What is his favorite label; I will join the cause.

(I have Brendel on Decca.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Why, Turnabout Vox, of course! (and Jos is referring to a conversation we had many moons ago about that record label, for whom Brendel did his first Beethoven sonata recordings, which (in turn) was what got me into classical music as a child).

Arthur is curled up asleep on the sofa next to me...


----------



## Blancrocher

Jos said:


> Hey TurnaboutVox, best wishes, hopefuly it turns out to be nothing serious.
> I'll play a Beethoven by Brendel on our favourite label this evening for good karma towards you


Same here...and I'll pull out all the stops by listening to #30. With everyone else, wishing you the best, T-Vox.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Same here...and I'll pull out all the stops by listening to #30. With everyone else, wishing you the best, T-Vox.


A very good choice, blanc, and I'll join you in Brendel's 1962 recording of #30, Op. 109


----------



## SarahNorthman

I didn't realize it would be so taxing, but relieving at the same time to make a video on Facebook about my body image issues.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I didn't realize it would be so taxing, but relieving at the same time to make a video on Facebook about my body image issues.


Glad if you think it helps. I reckon facebook has become part of the problem with body image issues.


----------



## Guest

Over the last year or so the stresses that I was trying to deal with culminated in the return, after many years, of some epileptic seizures. Bad as that is in itself I managed to really smash my head against (I think) the pavement. I'm back on the meds now so hopefully I'll have no more seizures; and the stresses I was under have dissipated, but what the head banging did who knows. The MRI and CT scans suggest I still have a working brain.


----------



## Taggart

dogen said:


> Over the last year or so the stresses that I was trying to deal with culminated in the return, after many years, of some epileptic seizures. Bad as that is in itself I managed to really smash my head against (I think) the pavement. I'm back on the meds now so hopefully I'll have no more seizures; and the stresses I was under have dissipated, but what the head banging did who knows. The MRI and CT scans suggest I still have a working brain.


Good to hear you're better!


----------



## Marinera

I have a potted bromeliad which has five offshoots. This development left me scratching my head for a while, so I've been looking for information online what to do about them. I've never grown any plants before though I like them. This reminds me the time when I felt a bit inadequate and uncomfortable around kids and babies until my sister had had her first daughter - my niece. Now I feel like it's the same situation all over again only with bromeliad pups.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Over the last year or so the stresses that I was trying to deal with culminated in the return, after many years, of some epileptic seizures. Bad as that is in itself I managed to really smash my head against (I think) the pavement. I'm back on the meds now so hopefully I'll have no more seizures; and the stresses I was under have dissipated, but what the head banging did who knows. The MRI and CT scans suggest *I still have a working brain*.


Good news! Seriously, I hope you're over the worst and that things settle down now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been tidying up my practice room upstairs...A ton of sheetmusic and cd's. Found my written project from 1988 on Stravinsky (again). Me and a classmate did it "together", he analyzed Rite of Spring and I did Symphony of Psalmes. Nice! ...and suddenly 2 whole Shostakovich symphonies has played. The room will get some new furniture and there's already a NI S88 keyboard in place. I have a hard time throwing away the old stuff I never use...


----------



## Blancrocher

Great to hear from you, dogen.


----------



## ldiat

well "sunshine and blue sky" mayb here in piru, ca. but not in ventura-sylmar and castic area. fires with 40- 50 MPH winds. 150+ houses burned down. a mental hospital down ventura 20 miles west and castic 15 east. it's so windy here in socal. whats interesting is ventura is where my wife's doctor and hospital are.. and where this fire started, San Paula, is just 14 miles away. very bad around here north of LA. roads closed. the police, etc. are telling people GET OUT with just clothes on there back and some personal documents.
but all calm here in Piru


----------



## Merl

Bloody flat tyre at work. Grrrr!


----------



## TxllxT

ldiat said:


> well "sunshine and blue sky" mayb here in piru, ca. but not in ventura-sylmar and castic area. fires with 40- 50 MPH winds. 150+ houses burned down. a mental hospital down ventura 20 miles west and castic 15 east. it's so windy here in socal. whats interesting is ventura is where my wife's doctor and hospital are.. and where this fire started, San Paula, is just 14 miles away. very bad around here north of LA. roads closed. the police, etc. are telling people GET OUT with just clothes on there back and some personal documents.
> but all calm here in Piru


Hope it will stay that way!


----------



## ldiat

TxllxT said:


> Hope it will stay that way!


hope so to moving this way to the little city


----------



## Gordontrek

Entertaining thoughts of dropping out of college and joining the army


----------



## SarahNorthman

I’ve been obsessed with reading up on the chernobyl and Fukushima Daiichi disasters. As you can imagine this has led to a great deal of outrage, ranting, and raving at the stupidity of mankind.


----------



## Guest

I made another successful short flight (from my town to Las Vegas--about 70 minutes) as part of relieving my fear of flying. I hated the city (way too gaudy and noisy), but at least I endured the flight will less anxiety!


----------



## Guest

*with less anxiety...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> *with less anxiety...


I am waiting for the day when you tell us that you LOVE take-offs, landings and lots of turbulence.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I am waiting for the day when you tell us that you LOVE take-offs, landings and lots of turbulence.


Oh, the in-bound flight had plenty of turbulence, but I kept telling myself what my neighbor, who is a United Airline pilot, told me: "Turbulence may be unpleasant, but it isn't dangerous and has never directly caused a crash."

I do, however, think you'll be waiting quite a while to hear me say that I loved those events!


----------



## Pugg

I am very happy at this moment, life is wonderful. 
Just saying:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> I am waiting for the day when you tell us that you LOVE take-offs, landings and lots of turbulence.


I am a person that loves take-offs and landings  I am flying back to Belarus to visit my family on New Year's Eve and really looking forward to the flight as well as the visit.


----------



## Guest

SarahNorthman said:


> I've been obsessed with reading up on the chernobyl and Fukushima Daiichi disasters. As you can imagine this has led to a great deal of outrage, ranting, and raving at the stupidity of mankind.


It is also worth reading up on Three Mile Island.


----------



## Marinera

SarahNorthman said:


> I've been obsessed with reading up on the chernobyl and Fukushima Daiichi disasters. As you can imagine this has led to a great deal of outrage, ranting, and raving at the stupidity of mankind.


Yes, that too. And they dare to tax cows' farts here in EU.

Ok I'll better go watch some cat videos - my form of meditation.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am very happy at this moment, life is wonderful.
> Just saying:angel:


I assume Daniil Trifonov's recital contributed to your happiness?


----------



## Becca

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am a person that loves take-offs and landings  I am flying back to Belarus to visit my family on New Year's Eve and really looking forward to the flight as well as the visit.


Just remember - take-offs are optional, landings are mandatory


----------



## Blancrocher

The spam in my inbox has gotten out of hand. Going through and deleting it while I look for anything important is going to take forever.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh, the in-bound flight had plenty of turbulence, but I kept telling myself what my neighbor, who is a United Airline pilot, told me: "Turbulence may be unpleasant, but it isn't dangerous and has never directly caused a crash."
> 
> I do, however, think you'll be waiting quite a while to hear me say that I loved those events!


I've probably posted this before, but I once went up on (and I use the preposition precisely) a microlight; basically a hang glider with a bicycle underneath it. Just a belt around my waist and me clinging on to the pilot (I expect he still has the marks on his chest).

_That_ is terror.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I've probably posted this before, but I once went up on (and I use the preposition precisely) a microlight; basically a hang glider with a bicycle underneath it. Just a belt around my waist and me clinging on to the pilot (I expect he still has the marks on his chest).
> 
> _That_ is terror.


Basically a drone with a human attachment.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I suppose usually those who are afraid of flying fear that the aircraft will crash.

I was afraid of falling off.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I suppose usually those who are afraid of flying fear that the aircraft will crash.
> 
> I was afraid of falling off.


Yes, technically I'm more afraid of crashing than the flying itself!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I keep looking at the Classical Forum, looking for things that interest me to talk about. I just can't find anything anymore. Then if I started something, the conversation is minimal and uninviting at best. I don't want to participate in compilations of stuff to give my Russian 2 cents anymore. I just want to talk directly with people about the music I love.

What has happened to this place?? The only place I feel I can talk about music is in the Community forum.



I performed in another concert with my new professional orchestra last weekend! I was principal on Beethoven 5, and I'm glad I had that experience. Even though I don't have any new love for Beethoven (fancy that!), the performance quality was stunning to be a part of, like getting caught up in a whirlwind of crazy energy. I won't play Beethoven any other way! Now I go back this next weekend for a holiday pops concert, playing principal again on music from the Nutcracker and the Snowman! My parents have given me the gift of travel money to go there for the time being, so I keep all my profits.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What has happened to this place?? The only place I feel I can talk about music is in the Community forum.


I actually feel the same thing these days. It is odd, isn't it?

Maybe it's not so odd. Perhaps I prefer listening to music rather than talking about music. If I want to talk about anything, it's about the great time I had listening to music. Perhaps I'd be more willing to talk about the music itself if the forum was not so concerned about the composer's/conductor's batting averages.


----------



## Guest

Yes, partly the games are stifling this site, and partly the more intelligent and interesting posters have felt obliged to move on or have been banned.

It is a shame. The site is in decline. Oh well.

It is good to read about your experiences of being on the threshold of becoming a professional huilunsoittaja.


----------



## Jacred

Tulse said:


> Yes, partly the games are stifling this site, and partly the more intelligent and interesting posters have felt obliged to move on or have been banned.


I was just wondering why there were so many polls/survival games/race to (insert number here) threads.


----------



## Guest

I, too, have become disenchanted. Too many topics that I assume are meant to be serious would be better in the "Ideas for stupid topics" thread!


----------



## Jacred

Kontrapunctus said:


> I, too, have become disenchanted. Too many topics that I assume are meant to be serious would be better in the "Ideas for stupid topics" thread!


And meanwhile, some of the stuff that passes as stupid ideas is brilliant (if not musically so). Maybe we just do a better job when we don't try to take things seriously.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Yes, partly the games are stifling this site, and partly the more intelligent and interesting posters have felt obliged to move on or have been banned.
> 
> It is a shame. The site is in decline. Oh well.


Hey, you only joined in March, are you allowed to say that?

After a year away.... I see at least the polls are about music and in a sub-forum, rather than about pizza toppings.

Everything else: same as it ever was.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Hey, you only joined in March, are you allowed to say that?


''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## LezLee

I’m technologically challenged and am not used to a site this enormous. If it says I have 197 unread posts how can I find which ones they are?


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I'm technologically challenged and am not used to a site this enormous. If it says I have 197 unread posts how can I find which ones they are?


If you click on '197 unread posts' it will take you to a list of threads. The ones in bold have posts that you haven't read yet. Then click on the wee button to the left of the thread title. This will take you to the first unread item in that thread.


----------



## clavichorder

The christmas tree season is over. But I'm fortunate enough to have a non seasonal position starting mid to late January, doing custodial and maintenance type work, as an in to the nursery. I'm grateful.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> If you click on '197 unread posts' it will take you to a list of threads. The ones in bold have posts that you haven't read yet. Then click on the wee button to the left of the thread title. This will take you to the first unread item in that thread.


And, LezLee, when you see the list, if you want to, you can clear them all in one click by hitting Mark Forums Read (near top, on the right)....


----------



## LezLee

Thanks Tulse and Dogen. 
I was confused because I was expecting the list in bold to be of threads I’d looked at but a lot of them are things like opera which I’m not interested in. I understand now, thanks again


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I, too, have become disenchanted. Too many topics that I assume are meant to be serious would be better in the "Ideas for stupid topics" thread!


It may not be intellectually challenging but I would like to request that you post some more photos of Lucy and Ethel in the Companion Animal thread.

Thanks!


----------



## tdc

Ever since I've joined this site there have been people saying that it is on decline and it is not as good as it used to be, or there is too much of certain threads and not enough of others, and the intelligent posters have all been driven away. 

I don't think the forum has changed that much, but there was a time when there were some members who would seem to police the site with an agenda of promoting certain kinds of newer music and belittle and treat with sarcasm and contempt those who were not as enthusiastic about it. I'm glad the site is less like that at the moment.


----------



## Klassik

tdc said:


> I don't think the forum has changed that much, but there was a time when there were some members who would seem to police the site with an agenda of promoting certain kinds of newer music and belittle and treat with sarcasm and contempt those who were not as enthusiastic about it. I'm glad the site is less like that at the moment.


I don't know about that. When I search the forums to find posts about music I like, it is not unusual for the only results to be from around 2009-2012 (if I find anything at all). Many/most of the users who were discussing the music are long gone as far as I can tell. There have been a lot of polls on TC on the same subjects over the years. When I look at those, it seems like the music/eras I like were more popular when the older polls were made.

Maybe 2009-2012 wasn't such a great time for TC, hell if I know since I've only been here this year, but it seems like it would have been more enjoyable to have been a member during those times. I'm sure there were a lot of silly polls and such back then too though. Perhaps there were problems on TC back then that caused all the good users to leave. If that is the case, perhaps one cultural problem was replaced with another.

Perhaps contemporary TC is just too dissonant for me, but at least I can use the archives to relive the wonderful Baroque and Classical eras of TC!


----------



## JosefinaHW

@TDC I have extraordinary brain fog and fatigue right now so I'm not able to write much, but I have wanted to give some type of tribute to Jamie Holdham since he was banned. I can clearly see that there is a GREAT need for the infraction system and banning, etc.. Can you imagine what some of the people on here would be like if there wasn't one!?! I have no idea what the final provocation was--and I could be completely wrong, but I wonder if someone on here insulted and belittled him again to the point where he couldn't ignore it.

I just do not understand why some people have to be so cruel; it's totally unnecessary.


----------



## JosefinaHW

clavichorder said:


> The christmas tree season is over. But I'm fortunate enough to have a non seasonal position starting mid to late January, doing custodial and maintenance type work, as an in to the nursery. I'm grateful.


Clavi, were you cutting down the trees or "wrapping" (I can't remember the verb for putting the tree in the netting) them and taking them to cars? Making wreaths and garlands?

Back in the days when my family had a house in the Poconos, I used to trim all the different pines and evergreens and then make garlands, wreaths, grave tributes for people I knew that wanted them. Back then bushy garlands and grave markers were extremely costly.


----------



## tdc

Klassik said:


> I don't know about that. When I search the forums to find posts about music I like, it is not unusual for the only results to be from around 2009-2012 (if I find anything at all). Many/most of the users who were discussing the music are long gone as far as I can tell. There have been a lot of polls on TC on the same subjects over the years. When I look at those, it seems like the music/eras I like were more popular when the older polls were made.
> 
> Maybe 2009-2012 wasn't such a great time for TC, hell if I know since I've only been here this year, but it seems like it would have been more enjoyable to have been a member during those times. I'm sure there were a lot of silly polls and such back then too though. Perhaps there were problems on TC back then that caused all the good users to leave. If that is the case, perhaps one cultural problem was replaced with another.
> 
> Perhaps contemporary TC is just too dissonant for me, but at least I can use the archives to relive the wonderful Baroque and Classical eras of TC!


Well it does continually change in subtle ways all the time as new members come in and some older members get bored or for other reasons decide to take a leave either permanently or temporarily. A lot of old timers are still here though.

There was one knowledgeable high profile member that left a while back and I think around the same time a chunk of other members did too, as a result the board has I think a little less activity right now than during the time you've referenced, but I don't find it much different over all, and compared to the other classical music forums I've checked out this one is way more active.

I would guess it won't be long before some other members enthusiastic about the same era of music as you will come around. I think this is particularly likely if the members like yourself bring up those topics of discussion in threads, or post new threads about it, then lurkers with similar interests will be more likely to join.


----------



## Klassik

tdc said:


> I would guess it won't be long before some other members enthusiastic about the same era of music as you will come around. I think this is particularly likely if the members like yourself bring up those topics of discussion in threads, or post new threads about it, then lurkers with similar interests will be more likely to join.


I have not posted on one of the "real" forums here at TC since July I think, but I have considered posting again for the reason you state. I still consider it even now, but I'm not optimistic that it will lead to anything. It's been more than five years since the type of classical music I enjoy was really taken seriously here at TC. I don't think the subjects will suddenly become popular again.

Furthermore, it makes me a little sad to click on the Classical Music Discussion forum link and see some of the threads that I see there. It's hard to convince myself that it's worthwhile to spend a lot of time there that could be spent listening to the music I love. This might be an overly optimistic statement, but maybe the people who enjoy the music I enjoy are too busy listening to that music to ever bother wanting to find a niche on a forum like TC where rankings take precedent over the music itself.


----------



## tdc

Klassik said:


> I have not posted on one of the "real" forums here at TC since July I think, but I have considered posting again for the reason you state. I still consider it even now, but I'm not optimistic that it will lead to anything. It's been more than five years since the type of classical music I enjoy was really taken seriously here at TC. I don't think the subjects will suddenly become popular again.
> 
> Furthermore, it makes me a little sad to click on the Classical Music Discussion forum link and see some of the threads that I see there. It's hard to convince myself that it's worthwhile to spend a lot of time there that could be spent listening to the music I love. This might be an overly optimistic statement, but maybe the people who enjoy the music I enjoy are too busy listening to that music to ever bother wanting to find a niche on a forum like TC where rankings take precedent over the music itself.


There are admittedly more games on TC at the moment but there is also a separated forum for those games, so I see it as more or less the same. I just don't see how something like that can ruin the other threads that have nothing to do with games or ranking. The "rankings take precedent over the music itself" is just simply not true. Back when I joined the same controversy was going on with people complaining about games (where all those TC recommended lists came from) and about the Classical Music Project (which is still going but from an earlier era).


----------



## Klassik

tdc said:


> There are admittedly more games on TC at the moment but there is also a separated forum for those games, so I see it as more or less the same. I just don't see how something like that can ruin the other threads that have nothing to do with games or ranking. The "rankings take precedent over the music itself" is just simply not true. Back when I joined the same controversy was going on with people complaining about games (where all those TC recommended lists came from) and about the Classical Music Project (which is still going but from an earlier era).


We've turned this into a thread about ranting about TC culture, , but I guess thoughts about TC are currently going through the minds of a few posters here including some who are obviously more prolific around here than me.

Sure, there is a sub-forum for closed-ended polls now. I agree with the decision to move the polls and games to a sub-forum. Still, there are still a lot of threads on the "main forum" that are basically open-ended polls and rankings though. Some posts end up becoming that way even if it wasn't the OP's intentions. The poll/game mindset seems to permeate throughout the forum. That's just my thoughts on the matter. Others may not feel similarly or may not see a problem with it. I suppose the Thomas theorem applies with this situation.

I certainly can't say that the forum was better in 2009-2012 because I wasn't here then. I'm sure there was a lot of garbage back then too as obviously many posters from that era left the forum, but at least there were some discussions I enjoy reading from back then. I can't really say that about any recent posts.


----------



## Ingélou

My mother has been discharged from hospital because they can't do any more for her. She still has pneumonia and is eating and drinking very little. She is now back at her care home, for 'palliative care', and I'm popping up two or three times a day for brief visits. Her dementia is much worse, with distress sometimes as well as confusion, but there are moments of happiness and engagement, when I sing her a song, read her a poem, or show her some family photos. Mostly she's in a restless doze, with laboured breathing. The carers at Mum's home are wonderful, so kind to her, and trying to coax her to eat little bits of soup and yogurt. 

I have told all my five brothers and sisters. My brother saw Mum in hospital last week when Mum was relatively bright, so that is nice for him. My younger sister hopes to come down to visit Mum tomorrow. 

It is a sad heavy time for us - I wouldn't want Mum to recover, with further physical and mental impairment, but my heart is filled with dread. 

I hope, if it's Mum's time, that she will pass away serenely. There are so many memories of my childhood popping up in my brain at odd times - like Mum baking and helping me to make a little pastry man, or making me a cup of flour and water to paste scraps into a book. 

If you have a faith, please pray for us at this very sad time; if not, I'm thankful for your 'good vibes'. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> My mother has been discharged from hospital because they can't do any more for her. She still has pneumonia and is eating and drinking very little. She is now back at her care home, for 'palliative care', and I'm popping up two or three times a day for brief visits. Her dementia is much worse, with distress sometimes as well as confusion, but there are moments of happiness and engagement, when I sing her a song, read her a poem, or show her some family photos. Mostly she's in a restless doze, with laboured breathing. The carers at Mum's home are wonderful, so kind to her, and trying to coax her to eat little bits of soup and yogurt.
> 
> I have told all my five brothers and sisters. My brother saw Mum in hospital last week when Mum was relatively bright, so that is nice for him. My younger sister hopes to come down to visit Mum tomorrow.
> 
> It is a sad heavy time for us - I wouldn't want Mum to recover, with further physical and mental impairment, but my heart is filled with dread.
> 
> I hope, if it's Mum's time, that she will pass away serenely. There are so many memories of my childhood popping up in my brain at odd times - like Mum baking and helping me to make a little pastry man, or making me a cup of flour and water to paste scraps into a book.
> 
> If you have a faith, please pray for us at this very sad time; if not, I'm thankful for your 'good vibes'. :tiphat:



Hope this helps .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> * I hope, if it's Mum's time, that she will pass away serenely.* :


I hope so too.

Good vibes heading your way.


----------



## Guest

Ingelou,

I know how you are feeling. My mum was in the same situation. In principle, I did not want her to pass away, but had she continued she would have had zero quality of life; indeed a dreadful existence and surely aware of that herself. She would not have chosen that, no one would. What was for the best happened. I grieved greatly, but it was the right thing. I still miss her and always will but without death, there cannot be life.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Ingelou,
> 
> I know how you are feeling. My mum was in the same situation. In principle, I did not want her to pass away, but had she continued she would have had zero quality of life; indeed a dreadful existence and surely aware of that herself. She would not have chosen that, no one would. What was for the best happened. I grieved greatly, but it was the right thing. I still miss her and always will but without death, there cannot be life.
> 
> You are in my thoughts.


Thank you, dogen. :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik

I came across a database created by a professor that allows users to type in a word and see how often that word was used to describe professors in various fields based on RateMyProfessor.com reviews made by students. The intent seems to be to measure how male and female professors in a field are described differently. I decided to search for a very TCian word, _genius_. I suppose I shouldn't be shocked by the results. _Genius_ was used to describe music professors more frequently than any other professors! It's not even close!  Either music professors really are the biggest geniuses on campus or music students tend to be more willing to use that word! I think you know which way I'm leaning. It's a good thing those music students are in school because they clearly need an education! :lol:

I also entered in _moron_. Music professors aren't number one here, but they're pretty close. The gender disparity between male and female music professors who are "morons" is much closer than the disparity between genius music professors. Make of that what you want.

Of course, there could be any number of flaws with research like this. Years ago, I knew a professor who used to give themselves bad reviews on RateMyProfessor.com so that the slackers would not take his courses (a genius move in my book...and he wasn't even a music professor! ).

http://benschmidt.org/profGender/


----------



## clavichorder

Will have a new composition to share soon. I just have to mull over details and get it up to performing speed. I like how this one turned out.


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Ingelou,
> 
> I know how you are feeling. My mum was in the same situation. In principle, I did not want her to pass away, but had she continued she would have had zero quality of life; indeed a dreadful existence and surely aware of that herself. She would not have chosen that, no one would. What was for the best happened. I grieved greatly, but it was the right thing. I still miss her and always will but without death, there cannot be life.
> 
> You are in my thoughts.


My beloved mother passed away, peacefully and without pain, in her care home at one o'clock this afternoon. John & I and my sister were present. Thank you for all your prayers, or good wishes. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> My beloved mother passed away, peacefully and without pain, in her care home at one o'clock this afternoon. John & I and my sister were present. Thank you for all your prayers, or good wishes. :tiphat:


Somehow when I saw that the last post in this thread was from you, I knew what it would be before opening it. I don't know how to say it without sounding cynical, but the words "peacefully and without pain" were sort of a good news. Everyone has to go some day, and going in a good way is a consolation of sorts to the living. I wish you a lot of strength in the next days *hugs*.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> My beloved mother passed away, peacefully and without pain, in her care home at one o'clock this afternoon. John & I and my sister were present. Thank you for all your prayers, or good wishes. :tiphat:


I'm glad you were all with your mother when she passed away. She is at peace now. My condolences.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Like SiegendesLicht, I immediately knew the news.

I am very glad you were all there together and that she passed very peacefully.

A very beautiful, light snow was falling here when your mother passed. 

I wish you all good memories.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paid some bills.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou, I am so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Pugg

Stay strong and all best wishes for you and the family Ingélou.


----------



## Art Rock

My condolences, Ingelou. But peaceful without pain at a high age is not bad - does not make the loss less though.


----------



## Dr Johnson

My condolences also.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm sorry for your loss, Ingelou. It sounds like your mother had as good a passing as could have been hoped for, though. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## TxllxT

*For Ingélou and family*

Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine.
Et lux perpetua luceat eis.
Te decet hymnus, Deus, in Sion,
Et tibi reddetur votum in Jerusalem
Exaudi orationem meam
Ad te omnis caro veniet.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou, I’m sorry to hear of your mother’s death. It’s good you were all able to be with her.


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine.
> Et lux perpetua luceat eis.
> Te decet hymnus, Deus, in Sion,
> Et tibi reddetur votum in Jerusalem
> Exaudi orationem meam
> Ad te omnis caro veniet.


Thank you, Txllxt - I look forward to listening. 
And thank you, everyone, for your kind posts and wishes. :tiphat:

This morning - we're clearing out Mum's room at the care home. It's sad, but it also feels good to have something to do. We've taken six bags to the local charity shops already, and the lovely carers keep stopping by to say how sorry they are, and how much they liked my mother.


----------



## Kivimees

My condolences as well.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm sorry for your loss, Ingelou. My best wishes to you and your family at this time.


----------



## aimee

Ingélou, my heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family on the passing of your mother.


----------



## Jos

Very sorry for your loss, Ingélou. My condolences.


----------



## danj

Sincerest condolences Ingélou. :-(


----------



## Potiphera

Sorry to hear of your sad loss Ingelou. Heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Pugg

My grandparents are almost on their way to my country. I can't wait to hug them again. :kiss:


----------



## Granate

My parents asked me what did I want the Three Kings to send me as a Christmas gift...
It looks that they sent a notification banning any item that was rounded.

I asked for a big CD shelf :devil:


----------



## Flamme

May she rest in peace. 
Uncertainty about someone is what taints my mind...Getting out and about, into REAL world makes you see things clearer even you dont like the Answer.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> My grandparents are almost on their way to my country. I can't wait to hug them again. :kiss:


I am still recovering from the hugs from yesterday.....I love then dearly. 
With my other grandmother from Holland almost 300 years together.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> I am still recovering from the hugs from yesterday.....I love then dearly.
> With my other grandmother from Holland almost 300 years together.


I'm VERY glad that you are enjoying the Christmas season! I've added a cherry to my unsweetened, sparkling, naturally flavored coconut water. Cheers and please tell your family they are wished a Happy Christmas from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I'm VERY glad that you are enjoying the Christmas season! I've added a cherry to my unsweetened, sparkling, naturally flavored coconut water. Cheers and please tell your family they are wished a Happy Christmas from Pennsylvania, USA.


I did send them your best wishes, they thank you and my Nan said..... "so there are nice people on the internet.":angel:


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am very disturbed about the threads that are currently active in Area 51. I will not go into detail because Area 51 is for documented members only. You all know that I do not have a golden tongue, so I'm sure what I am going to say could be phrased much better by someone else... I hope you get the spirit of what I am trying to say.

I believe that many of us on TC genuinely care for each other as people; we do like to know little details about what's going on in each others' lives. We support one another when we are down or sick or frustrated. We celebrate with each other when something good or great happens in our lives. Other members of the forum don't want to know about each other at a personal level; some are even extremely offensive in the opposition to it (IMO). I believe our moderators are being unnecessarily burdened and attacked--maybe too strong a word, maybe not--by a few members who are IMO the exception to the rule, the rule being that the majority of us are polite and considerate to one another and we know that a disagreement does not warrant slaughter by words (or deeds).

If you are not aware of what is going on, please go to Area 51 and take a look at the last few pages of the "Rules" discussion. You know what has gone on in the lives of our moderators recently...it's all here. If you agree with me, would you please click "Like" to my post about asking people to voluntarily drop the discussions. OR by all means write your own post. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

JosefinaHW said:


> I am very disturbed about the threads that are currently active in Area 51. I will not go into detail because Area 51 is for documented members only.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I believe our moderators are being unnecessarily burdened and attacked--maybe too strong a word, maybe not
> 
> [...]


Please be assured that I don't take criticism of myself as a moderator too personally (I'll not speak for the others). Although it can be painful to read about conflict on the forum, and I appreciate that pain thresholds and appetites for this sort of occasionally robust debate vary between members, I nevertheless feel that important concerns and differences are being aired and discussed, mostly in a respectful atmosphere.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TurnaboutVox said:


> Please be assured that I don't take criticism of myself as a moderator too personally (I'll not speak for the others). Although it can be painful to read about conflict on the forum, and I appreciate that pain thresholds and appetites for this sort of occasionally robust debate vary between members, I nevertheless feel that important concerns and differences are being aired and discussed, mostly in a respectful atmosphere.


Thank you for reassuring me, Vox. (I disagree that it is "mostly in a respectful atmosphere, but I'm glad that you are okay with it.)


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Please be assured that I don't take criticism of myself as a moderator too personally (I'll not speak for the others). Although it can be painful to read about conflict on the forum, and I appreciate that pain thresholds and appetites for this sort of occasionally robust debate vary between members, I nevertheless feel that important concerns and differences are being aired and discussed, mostly in a respectful atmosphere.


Well said!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

terror attack in Melbourne just one tram stop from where i went home from 14 injured ********


----------



## Dr Johnson

Very sorry to hear that, Eddie.


----------



## Ingélou

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> terror attack in Melbourne just one tram stop from where i went home from 14 injured ********


How dreadful. Extending sympathy to the injured and hoping they will recover, and to everyone affected.


----------



## Guest

Not that it changes what happened, but Melbourne police have said it was not terror-related.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you for reassuring me, Vox. (I disagree that it is "mostly in a respectful atmosphere, but I'm glad that you are okay with it.)


For the record, I would just like to say that I have nothing but respect for Turnip Box.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> For the record, I would just like to say that I have nothing but respect for Turnip Box.


I agree.

(T-Vox, could you make the cheque out to cash?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Not that it changes what happened, but Melbourne police have said it was not terror-related.


Lets wait and see I wont comment on where the guy was from................
http://www.news.com.au/national/vic...t/news-story/89f4b0171c6cca674b2a5e1117a6c612


----------



## Flamme

Got a bit mad and sad because a person who i opened up to didnt really help me, although she can, but rather gave an advice that was like reflection of my own opinion...


----------



## Merl

On a lighter note I'm just recovering from a bout of proper flu that has levelled me for the past 3 days (and made my life horrid for the few days before that). However, today was the first day my legs could function properly again. I'm still rough but there's a vague chance i'll be able to function adequately for Christmas day.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> On a lighter note I'm just recovering from a bout of proper flu that has levelled me for the past 3 days (and made my life horrid for the few days before that). However, today was the first day my legs could function properly again. I'm still rough but there's a vague chance i'll be able to function adequately for Christmas day.


Great news! All power to the legs and the spirit, and have a lovely Christmas Day. :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Merl said:


> ... function adequately for Christmas day.


I'm always happy when I manage just that, even without the flu....

Good recovery and a merry christmas to you, Merl


----------



## JosefinaHW

I have enough music to last me twelve lifetimes, yet I only want to listen to Christian Gerhaher performing in a full version of _The Creation, _I recently purchased the thing and I CANNOT find it anywhere!!! UGH.

I suppose I should wrap all the presents, write all my Christmas cards, finally put the lights on Fezzi's and my personal Christmas trees and then MAYBE I'll find the discs.

Despite this, I still wish you all a Very Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Pugg

Preparing the kitchen for the invasion of grand mothers and mothers who are cooking this year...............


----------



## SarahNorthman

Merry belated Christmas everyone!


----------



## SarahNorthman

So I got this little number for Christmas. It's really warm and cozy. Overall a nice surprise.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Intrusive thoughts. It's an interesting thing to research. It's answering some questions.


----------



## Blancrocher

My wife has come around on Ravel, finally. Just had to play the right pieces. Ligeti is still a non-starter, however.


----------



## Becca

Blancrocher said:


> My wife has come around on Ravel, finally. Just had to play the right pieces. Ligeti is still a non-starter, however.


Play Ligeti's _Concert Romanesc_ for her


----------



## Fudge

SarahNorthman said:


> So I got this little number for Christmas. It's really warm and cozy. Overall a nice surprise.
> View attachment 100319


Am in . this .


----------



## Blancrocher

Becca said:


> Play Ligeti's _Concert Romanesc_ for her


I'm going to stick with the Etudes and retry the Piano Concerto down the road--no point in pussyfooting around here.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Fudge said:


> Am in . this .


???? I'm confused?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just got home from a concert in the new church in Hønefoss. "In Your Time as in Mine" by composer Svein Olav Blindheim. Faith, hope and xenophobia a 1000 years ago. A musical story about Saint Sunniva, a princess who came from Ireland to Norway as a boat refugee. A very relevant theme and at times very strong lyrics with music in between jazz and folk music and a nice contribution of an African string instrument. I enjoyed it and had to google Saint Sunniva, and discovered I'm a bit ignorant...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Preparing the kitchen for the invasion of grand mothers and mothers who are cooking this year...............


You need some Motherly Love


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just got back to Hamburg from visiting friends and family back in Belarus. It was a thoroughly successful vacation, with many happy meetings and a monthly share of food and drinks having been consumed. But still, this trip made it more than ever clear for me where my home is - and it ain't in Belarus.


----------



## Ingélou

It was my Mum's funeral yesterday. I was worried sick in case anything went wrong, but it all worked to plan except that the limo was five minutes late to start off with  and there were embarrassing pauses at the crematorium  when the priest asked for 'the opening hymn' and 'the final music'. 

The requiem mass was beautiful, with Mum's 'Christian symbols' of bible and crucifix placed on the coffin on which was a single wreath of white flowers, including daisies, which she loved. Hymns were 'To be a pilgrim' going in and 'The Lord's my shepherd' going out. 

At the crem, the going in music was Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, 2nd Movement, and the final music was the Adagio from Rodrigo's Concierto De Aranjuez. My mother wasn't a huge classical music fan but she did love Spanish guitar music and often played the LP we owned with Narcisco Yepes playing. The Beethoven was in my younger brother's LP collection and when he was playing it one day, over forty years ago now, she said to him that she liked it, and - as a joke - added that he could have it played at her funeral. 

The single hymn was 'All Things Bright and Beautiful' and my eldest brother gave a moving eulogy. Two people came who have relatives in Mum's dementia care home that I used to meet often. 

Afterwards we six brothers & sisters went to a local hotel for a sympathy buffet; there were people from church there too, and three of our neighbours. It was lovely and we were all chatting fit to burst. 

So of course I had a terrible night last night, with my brain whirling round. Woke at three and was unable to get off again till gone six. Taggart has just gone to take my elder sister & her daughter & granddaughter from their hotel to the station for their long train journey south. They all had bad nights too!

Going into married-hermit mode for the weekend. We will have to organise an interment for my mother's ashes with my father's in the Derbyshire town where we used to live. 
But not yet - not yet....!


----------



## Pugg

SarahNorthman said:


> ???? I'm confused?


Just a new member making a joke in only one post , don't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> It was my Mum's funeral yesterday. I was worried sick in case anything went wrong, but it all worked to plan except that the limo was five minutes late to start off with  and there were embarrassing pauses at the crematorium  when the priest asked for 'the opening hymn' and 'the final music'.
> 
> The requiem mass was beautiful, with Mum's 'Christian symbols' of bible and crucifix placed on the coffin on which was a single wreath of white flowers, including daisies, which she loved. Hymns were 'To be a pilgrim' going in and 'The Lord's my shepherd' going out.
> 
> At the crem, the going in music was Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, 2nd Movement, and the final music was the Adagio from Rodrigo's Concierto De Aranjuez. My mother wasn't a huge classical music fan but she did love Spanish guitar music and often played the LP we owned with Narcisco Yepes playing. The Beethoven was in my younger brother's LP collection and when he was playing it one day, over forty years ago now, she said to him that she liked it, and - as a joke - added that he could have it played at her funeral.
> 
> The single hymn was 'All Things Bright and Beautiful' and my eldest brother gave a moving eulogy. Two people came who have relatives in Mum's dementia care home that I used to meet often.
> 
> Afterwards we six brothers & sisters went to a local hotel for a sympathy buffet; there were people from church there too, and three of our neighbours. It was lovely and we were all chatting fit to burst.
> 
> So of course I had a terrible night last night, with my brain whirling round. Woke at three and was unable to get off again till gone six. Taggart has just gone to take my elder sister & her daughter & granddaughter from their hotel to the station for their long train journey south. They all had bad nights too!
> 
> Going into married-hermit mode for the weekend. We will have to organise an interment for my mother's ashes with my father's in the Derbyshire town where we used to live.
> But not yet - not yet....!


Delighted to hear that you chose part of the Seventh for the service. That symphony is one of the most joyful pieces of music I have ever heard.

And hopefully you can stay in hermit mode for a bit longer than a weekend.

:kiss:


----------



## eugeneonagain

Ingélou said:


> It was my Mum's funeral yesterday. I was worried sick in case anything went wrong, but it all worked to plan except that the limo was five minutes late to start off with  and there were embarrassing pauses at the crematorium  when the priest asked for 'the opening hymn' and 'the final music'.
> 
> The requiem mass was beautiful, with Mum's 'Christian symbols' of bible and crucifix placed on the coffin on which was a single wreath of white flowers, including daisies, which she loved. Hymns were 'To be a pilgrim' going in and 'The Lord's my shepherd' going out.
> 
> At the crem, the going in music was Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, 2nd Movement, and the final music was the Adagio from Rodrigo's Concierto De Aranjuez. My mother wasn't a huge classical music fan but she did love Spanish guitar music and often played the LP we owned with Narcisco Yepes playing. The Beethoven was in my younger brother's LP collection and when he was playing it one day, over forty years ago now, she said to him that she liked it, and - as a joke - added that he could have it played at her funeral.
> 
> The single hymn was 'All Things Bright and Beautiful' and my eldest brother gave a moving eulogy. Two people came who have relatives in Mum's dementia care home that I used to meet often.
> 
> Afterwards we six brothers & sisters went to a local hotel for a sympathy buffet; there were people from church there too, and three of our neighbours. It was lovely and we were all chatting fit to burst.
> 
> So of course I had a terrible night last night, with my brain whirling round. Woke at three and was unable to get off again till gone six. Taggart has just gone to take my elder sister & her daughter & granddaughter from their hotel to the station for their long train journey south. They all had bad nights too!
> 
> Going into married-hermit mode for the weekend. We will have to organise an interment for my mother's ashes with my father's in the Derbyshire town where we used to live.
> But not yet - not yet....!


Seems like it went well, despite the occasion. It can be a very tiring when everything is packed into the few days. I didn't have quite as good a time at my mother's funeral, mostly because I was just too late to get back to England for her final moments and everyone was already busy organising, so I felt out of the loop.

I'm glad you all managed to give your mother a good send-off. Everyone should get that.


----------



## Art Rock

I jut spent almost an hour trying to figure out what went wrong in a blog post I was preparing. All of a sudden, Blogger decided to apply autotranslation on my laptop, going as far as immediately converting e.g. the composer _Jongen _ to _Boy_, and _Le boeuf sur le toit_ to _The cow on the roof_. And not just on the screen, but in the text itself. I had never experienced this before, it did not happen in other blog posts, or other sites like Facebook. In the end, I wondered whether it had something to do with the repeated use of an arrow symbol to denote a YouTube link, and I copied the text without the symbols to a new post - and fortunately the problem is solved. So far at least. Having blogged since 2006, I thought I had a pretty decent knowledge about how Blogger works - still managed to baffle me.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fabulous unexpected news: my area is supposed to get approx. four or five inches of snow tonight into the early morning! I am always thrilled about snow, but even more when I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Fabulous unexpected news: my area is supposed to get approx. four or five inches of snow tonight into the early morning! I am always thrilled about snow, but even more when I wasn't expecting it.


We were supposed to get 2-4 inches today and it looks more like less than 1 inch. I am thankful. But it dropped from 55F last midnight to 14F now.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Snow is okay for the kids and it looks nice from the living room window, but it's mostly a nuisance when you have to get out to work or travel somewhere.


----------



## Becca

While we had a very wet & messy week, all the mudslides in the areas of the fires, the ToS forbids me from discussing this weekend's weather


----------



## eugeneonagain

Mudslides and fires! And here I am complaining about a bit of snow.


----------



## znapschatz

Ingélou said:


> It was my Mum's funeral yesterday. I was worried sick in case anything went wrong, but it all worked to plan except that the limo was five minutes late to start off with  and there were embarrassing pauses at the crematorium  when the priest asked for 'the opening hymn' and 'the final music'.
> 
> The requiem mass was beautiful, with Mum's 'Christian symbols' of bible and crucifix placed on the coffin on which was a single wreath of white flowers, including daisies, which she loved. Hymns were 'To be a pilgrim' going in and 'The Lord's my shepherd' going out.
> 
> At the crem, the going in music was Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, 2nd Movement, and the final music was the Adagio from Rodrigo's Concierto De Aranjuez. My mother wasn't a huge classical music fan but she did love Spanish guitar music and often played the LP we owned with Narcisco Yepes playing. The Beethoven was in my younger brother's LP collection and when he was playing it one day, over forty years ago now, she said to him that she liked it, and - as a joke - added that he could have it played at her funeral.
> 
> The single hymn was 'All Things Bright and Beautiful' and my eldest brother gave a moving eulogy. Two people came who have relatives in Mum's dementia care home that I used to meet often.
> 
> Afterwards we six brothers & sisters went to a local hotel for a sympathy buffet; there were people from church there too, and three of our neighbours. It was lovely and we were all chatting fit to burst.
> 
> So of course I had a terrible night last night, with my brain whirling round. Woke at three and was unable to get off again till gone six. Taggart has just gone to take my elder sister & her daughter & granddaughter from their hotel to the station for their long train journey south. They all had bad nights too!
> 
> Going into married-hermit mode for the weekend. We will have to organise an interment for my mother's ashes with my father's in the Derbyshire town where we used to live.
> But not yet - not yet....!


My condolences to you and yours. Peace and love be with you in this time.


----------



## JosefinaHW

It's been snowing for about 24 hours now and it is a gorgeous wonderland outside! We have six inches right now. Not related at all, I have come down with an awful cold--latest addition is an earache, so very little music listening today. Spent hours fighting with my computer and I found out that the problem with my WIFI was that I had put a heavy book down on top of the router and hit the WIFI off-button. Sigh. All is still wonderful, I've got all this gorgeous snow--my favorite exercise is shoveling snow. Seriously.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> It's been snowing for about 24 hours now and it is a gorgeous wonderland outside! We have six inches right now. Not related at all, I have come down with an awful cold--latest addition is an earache, so very little music listening today. Spent hours fighting with my computer and I found out that the problem with my WIFI was that I had put a heavy book down on top of the router and hit the WIFI off-button. Sigh. All is still wonderful, I've got all this gorgeous snow--my favorite exercise is shoveling snow. Seriously.


Drink a few hot lemon squashes and do put some honey in your tea and you be fine, get well soon.


----------



## Blancrocher

I've started using "notes" on pdfs--I use them like a titled bookmark, which is much handier than Preview's nominal "bookmark" feature.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just purchased plane tickets to New Zealand. At the end of this year hubby and I are setting out on the greatest journey of all.






Ah yes, and Mount Doom (otherwise known as Mount Ngauruhoe) in all its barren beauty is definitely on the program.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

We had not heard from one of Mrs Pat's older Dutch relatives for at least a year. No reply to emails, letters etc. We were concerned that he had died.
Then this afternoon he telephoned, out of the blue. He had been seriously ill with cancer and not telling anyone about it, but was now fully recovered and planning to visit England. The sense of relief and joy was almost palpable!


----------



## TxllxT

We've been a whole week now coping with the most nasty flu, we've ever got under our skin. Horrible!


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> We've been a whole week now coping with the most nasty flu, we've ever got under our skin. Horrible!


Tea with honey/ and mild salt water for gargle and plenty of rest you get well soon.


----------



## Guest

My former principal asked if I'd be willing to come out of retirement and take over an English teacher's classes while he is on an extended medical leave. I readily agreed, and I must say it feels so good to be back in the classroom and to be doing something constructive. The students are responding well. They are all juniors, and the current seniors were my last sophomores, so many of my students are asking them as well as their current teachers what I am like. Interestingly, their behavior was quite a bit better on Friday after they looked into me than it was on Thursday, my first day back! (Not that it was bad, but a few seemed to want to test me a little. They failed.) 

Sadly, I'm pretty sure that in the history of staff ID photos I have taken the worst one. For starters, my skin is about the color of something long dead that has washed ashore. (No, I won't post it!)

Worse, I now have far less time to listen to music and play guitar/piano, but I'm happy to help out.


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> We've been a whole week now coping with the most nasty flu, we've ever got under our skin. Horrible!


My partner was bed-bound for 9 days. Ended up with antibiotics.


----------



## TxllxT

dogen said:


> My partner was bed-bound for 9 days. Ended up with antibiotics.


One week ago my wife got up with flu, stood in the kitchen and all of a sudden lost consciousness: she just fell straight forward on the ground. Blood everywhere (from the nose & forehead), big shock, but once she lay down her face colour immediately returned. Three days on bed, no food, just drinking lukewarm water. I just got coughing & sneezing, but my wife was very weakened overall. OK, soon we'll both be out for a walk again. Never ever met with a flu so strong to make one lose consciousness...


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> One week ago my wife got up with flu, stood in the kitchen and all of a sudden lost consciousness: she just fell straight forward on the ground. Blood everywhere (from the nose & forehead), big shock, but once she lay down her face colour immediately returned. Three days on bed, no food, just drinking lukewarm water. I just got coughing & sneezing, but my wife was very weakened overall. OK, soon we'll both be out for a walk again. Never ever met with a flu so strong to make one lose consciousness...


It's particularly nasty. From the UK 18 Jan:

"120 people across the country have died of flu-related symptoms since early October, compared with 45 in the same period in 2016-17"

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jan/18/flu-outbreak-gps-under-huge-pressure-as-deaths-soar-to-120


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> It's particularly nasty. From the UK 18 Jan:
> 
> "120 people across the country have died of flu-related symptoms since early October, compared with 45 in the same period in 2016-17"
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jan/18/flu-outbreak-gps-under-huge-pressure-as-deaths-soar-to-120


Yes.
Genuine influenza is a serious illness and can be fatal.
And that's just one reason why sarcastic comments about 'man-flu' really annoy me!


----------



## Pugg

Early morning delivery by the florist, although my other significant better half is in Paris , I've got flowers .


----------



## Taplow

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yes.
> Genuine influenza is a serious illness and can be fatal.
> And that's just one reason why sarcastic comments about 'man-flu' really annoy me!


I've just spent two days extremely ill, and with almost no sleep as a result of fever and pain. Stupidly tried to work from home yesterday. Sadly, there is no one in my life to care for me so I just have to battle it out alone. But today, I think I'm over the worst of it.

Some Canadian research done a few years ago has shown that men do in fact suffer illnesses worse than women. In fact, when it comes to influenza, men are far more likely to be hospitalized and to die of flu-related symptoms than women. So yes, man-flu is not something to be joked about.


----------



## Guest

I caught whooping cough 7 years ago. The symptoms were scary, but for months I was laughed at for having man flu and my doctor became impatient when I returned for the third time asking for help. My health will never recover. 

So yes, I too think that viruses and respiratory diseases should be taken very seriously.


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> And that's just one reason why sarcastic comments about 'man-flu' really annoy me!


Maybe we should start a new meme called woman-plague :devil:


----------



## Art Rock

Having had a mild virus attack for a few days, I fully recovered now, but out of nowhere my right knee has started to hurt like hell. Sometimes my body feels forced to remind me I'm 60+.


----------



## Pugg

My father treated my mother on valentine day with tickets for the Rotterdam tennis tournament yesterday, finally seeing her tennis hero ( Federer ) in person.
So cute .


----------



## Sonata

I'm heartsick over the latest school shooting in Florida 
Having school aged children as well as two siblings who are both work in the educational system I'm very concerned about what is becoming a dark American legacy.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> I'm heartsick over the latest school shooting in Florida
> Having school aged children as well as two siblings who are both work in the educational system I'm very concerned about what is becoming a dark American legacy.


I'm a former high school English teacher and currently in a long-term sub position, and it certainly sickens and frightens me. Every time there is yet another shooting, I keep thinking surely some gun control legislation will get enacted, but no, it never does. If 20 dead six year olds aren't enough (Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting), then I don't know what is. How often do we have to read about troubled teens, well known to authorities, who legally purchase assault rifles?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Anyone else enjoying these Winter Olympic games as much as I do?


----------



## ldiat

guess who is sick now?? chills-hot -stomach cramps-nausea listless--dizziness..............BLUCKO!


----------



## Taggart

ldiat said:


> guess who is sick now?? chills-hot -stomach cramps-nausea listless--dizziness..............BLUCKO!


Sympathy! .......................


----------



## LezLee

I too have only just recovered from a really bad bout of ‘flu lasting nearly 3 weeks. Not had it since I was a teenager. I’d had my flu jab too but it must be a different strain. 2 local people have died from it.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I too have only just recovered from a really bad bout of 'flu lasting nearly 3 weeks. Not had it since I was a teenager. I'd had my flu jab too but it must be a different strain. 2 local people have died from it.


That isn't good. There are some nasty germs going round Scotland at the moment.


----------



## Ingélou

ldiat said:


> guess who is sick now?? chills-hot -stomach cramps-nausea listless--dizziness..............BLUCKO!





LezLee said:


> I too have only just recovered from a really bad bout of 'flu lasting nearly 3 weeks. Not had it since I was a teenager. I'd had my flu jab too but it must be a different strain. 2 local people have died from it.


This latest outbreak is really alarming. I don't think the flu jab has helped much this year. Best wishes to all TC members who are ill with the flu - hope you feel better soon. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sick? I have been to the bathroom too many times...AND on Saturday is the 20th Jubileum of our music high-school...Big concert with current and many former students and a party afterwards with another concert. Anyway, I'm having a whisky before I sleep


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Maybe we should start a new meme called woman-plague :devil:


It's worth a try!
Though 'lady-plague' is more euphonous and would be doubly irritating.


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> This latest outbreak is really alarming. I don't think the flu jab has helped much this year. Best wishes to all TC members who are ill with the flu - hope you feel better soon. :tiphat:


I had it over Xmas and it was bloody awful. Finally shook it off the week I went back to school. Not had anything since. Off to York tomorrow for a weekend of rest and chilling.


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> guess who is sick now?? chills-hot -stomach cramps-nausea listless--dizziness..............BLUCKO!


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


>


ahhh thanks Honey tea water have helped!


----------



## eljr

Off to Carnegie Hall tonight to see Mr Philip Glass and the Philip Glass Ensemble preform Music With Changing Parts. 
Michael Riesman, Conductor
San Francisco Girls Chorus
Valérie Sainte-Agathe, Conductor
Students from the San Francisco Conservatory of Music


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> It's worth a try!
> Though 'lady-plague' is more euphonous and would be doubly irritating.


Excellent! I think "girly-plague" might be even more irritating.


----------



## Taplow

eljr said:


> Off to Carnegie Hall tonight to see Mr Philip Glass and the Philip Glass Ensemble preform Music With Changing Parts.
> Michael Riesman, Conductor
> San Francisco Girls Chorus
> Valérie Sainte-Agathe, Conductor
> Students from the San Francisco Conservatory of Music


Ah, jealous! I saw PG and the ensemble some time in the 1990's. They were performing the Koyaanisqatsi soundtrack live to a screening of the film. Not as powerful as the original in full 6-channel stereo, but still moving and interesting to see them do their stuff. I hope you enjoy(ed) it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

It's snowing here and it is beautiful. I'm going to turn off the music for awhile and go for a walk. I hope all you that are suffering from a flu are feeling better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

any one gotta ignition switch for a 1969 Hillman Hunter Safari Wagon

Drove 120 km to parents place for lunch all good - went to go home got 3 km - thanks goodness no further and nothing everthing stopped - so old mans 1990 landcruiser and car trailler to the rescue and now I've got a big **** 4wd drive to the driveway at home, good trade I reckon  Wife not so sure


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Oh and another win for the Lucas Lord of Darkness :devil:


----------



## Guest

This upcoming week is my last as a long-term substitute at my high school. It's been very interesting to see what has and hasn't happened in his classes! For one thing, he allowed them to eat, use their cell phones, listen to music, not bring books to class, and apparently, talk back to him! All of those issues came to a crashing halt on the first day. Then on Friday, two students in his American Literature Honors class came up to me after class and said, "Thank you for actually teaching us. We learned more today than we have all year from Mr. __________." Wow. I gave a period long lecture/demonstration of how to create a good argument for a literary analysis essay, and most of it seemed like new concepts to many of the students. This experience has been very eye-opening, but not in a good way!


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh and another win for the Lucas Lord of Darkness :devil:


:lol::lol::lol:

Hey why aren't you in our group?

Maybe need to talk to Dogen.

So the Hillman will be 50-Y-O next year...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Hey why aren't you in our group?
> 
> So the Hillman will be 50-Y-O next year...


Yep, Maybe i need to talk to Dogen.

Sounds like a good idea- so far i have prices ranging from $30 to $150 for a new switch

Thats how many records - I'm counting


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yep, Maybe i need to talk to Dogen.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea- so far i have prices ranging from $30 to $150 for a new switch
> 
> Thats how many records - I'm counting


Oh, perhaps you can make one from a generic item?


----------



## Sonata

I am currently contemplating adding a third instrument to my reportoire. I say the last word a little facetiously, as I am not very skiled on the two instruments I already own (piano and Native American flute) But I truly enjoy the process of dabbling. I will say that piano will always be my most dear instrument to me. The instrument I'm eyeing lately is the mandolin. A unique sound and it won't break the bank. My husband has been thus far somewhat lukewarm to the notion, but I have a birthday coming up in April, so we'll see 

Oh, and I after six years with the same avatar, I finally changed it. I smile every time I see it. Nature hasn't made too many creatures cuter than a baby harp seal


----------



## eljr

I am pleased to announce that since Thursday I have ripped 3 Boxed Sets to my digital libary!

Gidon Kremer Complete Concerto Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon

Karajan The Sacred & Choral Recordings

deutsche harmonia mundi 50 CD Collection 

The convenience of digital streaming really makes this... "compulsion of music consumption" problem I have even more enjoyable!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> Oh, perhaps you can make one from a generic item?


Like Electric LadyLand


----------



## JosefinaHW

HPowders! It's wonderful to see that you have logged in and clicked a "LIKE". You have been GREATLY missed. :kiss:


----------



## hpowders

JosefinaHW said:


> HPowders! It's wonderful to see that you have logged in and clicked a "LIKE". You have been GREATLY missed. :kiss:


How very nice of you to say that!! You are indeed a princess among women!!! :tiphat:


----------



## laurie

JosefinaHW said:


> HPowders! It's wonderful to see that you have logged in and clicked a "LIKE". You have been GREATLY missed. :kiss:





hpowders said:


> How very nice of you to say that!! You are indeed a princess among women!!! :tiphat:


Hey! I kissed you _first_, & you didn't call _me_ a princess! 

:lol:


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Hey! I kissed you _first_, & you didn't call _me_ a princess!
> 
> :lol:


For your nice words and emoticon, I dub thee "musical phenom"! Similar status. :tiphat:


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> For your nice words and emoticon, I dub thee "musical phenom"! Similar status. :tiphat:


Maybe ... but a princess sounds _prettier _....


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Maybe ... but a princess sounds _prettier _....


Princess. Musical phenom. Same degree of warmth and sincerity!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> Princess. Musical phenom. Same degree of warmth and sincerity!


Adroitly handled, Sir! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Adroitly handled, Sir! :tiphat:


Thank you, DJ. You are a Prince among men!


----------



## hpowders

TxllxT said:


> We've been a whole week now coping with the most nasty flu, we've ever got under our skin. Horrible!


My wife and I caught it too. She had a flu shot. I didn't. She got it much worse than I. Almost had to bring her to hospital. Her lungs filled with fluid. She has always been prone to upper respiratory infections. A month of coughing our brains out. Gone now, finally.


----------



## TxllxT

hpowders said:


> My wife and I caught it too. She had a flu shot. I didn't. She got it much worse than I. Almost had to bring her to hospital. Her lungs filled with fluid. She has always been prone to upper respiratory infections. A month of coughing our brains out. Gone now, finally.


My wife still has an ear-infection that is being treated with nose-spray in the nose. Fourteen days rest, the doctor predicted...


----------



## hpowders

TxllxT said:


> My wife still has an ear-infection that is being treated with nose-spray in the nose. Fourteen days rest, the doctor predicted...


The older one gets, the longer it takes to recover-whether from a paper cut, a cold or the flu. The body just doesn't fight as hard.
I never had anything upper respiratory ever last four weeks. Depressing.


----------



## Klassik

I can't understand why discussion about cerealism isn't considered "serious discussion." 

Of course, in this case, we're talking about three-tone cerealism: snap, crackle, and pop! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some people find it corny...


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> *I can't understand why discussion about cerealism isn't considered "serious discussion." *
> 
> Of course, in this case, we're talking about three-tone cerealism: snap, crackle, and pop! :tiphat:


Philosophical streams of thought like this one explain why you will always be a Special K to me.


----------



## hpowders

Hey folks, I haven't been here for a while...so, how's Trix?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You'll be glad to hear the Hillman is back on the road- The old man - a retired electrical has jury rigged it with bits and pieces - now its even got a starter button (very old school hey, in a new skool kinda way), so I can drive the 120 Km back home and fit a new old $15 buck ignition switch and he gets his Landcruiser back


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Some people find it corny...


Those _Froot Loops_ need to get a _Life_! 



hpowders said:


> Philosophical streams of thought like this one explain why you will always be a Special K to me.


I'm feeling all Cheerios that I'm a Special K! I'm not feeling Honey Nut Cheerio...well...maybe I am! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Those _Froot Loops_ need to get a _Life_!
> 
> I'm feeling all Cheerios that I'm a Special K! I'm not feeling Honey Nut Cheerio...well...maybe I am! :lol:


I hear there's a sale on HNC's at Socks Fifth Avenue. Make a left at the fish aisle and proceed 69 paces. It's there on your left.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I hear there's a sale on HNC's at Socks Fifth Avenue. Make a left at the fish aisle and proceed 69 paces. It's there on your left.


Do they have any accompaniments ?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I hear there's a sale on HNC's at Socks Fifth Avenue. Make a left at the fish aisle and proceed 69 paces. It's there on your left.


I'm sure I'll get a _Kix_ out of it!



hpowders said:


> Hey folks, I haven't been here for a while...so, how's Trix?


It's your second day back and you've already had posts deleted. It seems that we already get to experience the _Total_ bag of hpowders' _Trix_!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm sure I'll get a _Kix_ out of it!
> 
> It's your second day back and you've already had posts deleted. It seems that we already get to experience the _Total_ bag of hpowders' _Trix_!


Yes. I noticed that. I'm apparently not serious enough. I have the cure. I'll simply stay off the Prozac for a few weeks. I seem to be the victim of cereal deletions.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do they have any accompaniments ?


Yes. There's a Honey Nut Cembalo a few stalls up.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Yes. I noticed that. I'm apparently not serious enough. I have the cure. I'll simply stay off the Prozac for a few weeks. I seem to be the victim of cereal deletions.


Don't you just hate it when you come back after a long sabbatical and your post _Count Chocula_ is lower than it was before?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> A month of coughing our brains out. Gone now, finally.


Ah, that explains your return.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Don't you just hate it when you come back after a long sabbatical and your post _Count Chocula_ is lower than it was before?


Perhaps, I came back too soon? A few decades too soon?


----------



## hpowders

dogen said:


> Ah, that explains your return.


There is no rational explanation 4 it seems 2 have been a big mistake.

My Cocoa Pops told me to give it a shot. Mom stayed out of it.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Perhaps, I came back too soon? A few decades too soon?


I'm sure they are really enjoying your return over in the moderator forum. Maybe they are even having a piñata party. 

On another note, Raisin Bran is called Sultana Bran in Australia? I am inSultanaed by this injustice! What's next, the California Sultanas?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I'm sure they are really enjoying your return over in the moderator forum. Maybe they are even having a piñata party.
> 
> On another note, Raisin Bran is called Sultana Bran in Australia? I am inSultanaed by this injustice! What's next, the California Sultanas?


I guess they simply don't appreciate koala-ty posts distilled down to their bear, mundane essences.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Klassik said:


> I'm sure they are really enjoying your return over in the moderator forum. Maybe they are even having a piñata party.
> 
> On another note, Raisin Bran is called Sultana Bran in Australia? I am inSultanaed by this injustice! What's next, the California Sultanas?


Are raisins also called sultanas in England? Did you all see that episode of Are You Being Served? where the young female employee's father smashes his daughter's wedding cake on poor Grainger's head? And Grainger later says that he has a sultana up his nose? I thought a "sultana" was a type of raisin. What's the story with that?

HPoweders: REALLY, REALLY, REALLY GREAT to have your back on here!!! :kiss::cheers::kiss:


----------



## Becca

Sultanas are the same as golden raisins in the US


----------



## Klassik

JosefinaHW said:


> Are raisins also called sultanas in England?


It seems that "white" raisins are called sultanas in England and Australia. I always figured a sultana was a female sultan. It seems rude to call them a raisin! 



> Did you all see that episode of Are You Being Served? where the young female employee's father smashes his daughter's wedding cake on poor Grainger's head? And Grainger later says that he has a sultana up his nose? I thought a "sultana" was a type of raisin. What's the story with that?


I am a fan of _Are You Being Served?_, but I cannot remember this scene. It's been many years now since I've seen an episode. Perhaps the greater question is why a wedding cake would have raisins (or sultanas if you simply must) in it! Who makes a fruit cake for a wedding (unless...well, I won't go there )?!  England, you have some explaining to do! I expect craziness from Australia (they probably have Vegemite wedding cakes), but I have higher expectations for England!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Klassik said:


> It seems that "white" raisins are called sultanas in England and Australia. I always figured a sultana was a female sultan. It seems rude to call them a raisin!
> 
> I am a fan of _Are You Being Served?_, but I cannot remember this scene. It's been many years now since I've seen an episode. Perhaps the greater question is why a wedding cake would have raisins (or sultanas if you simply must) in it! Who makes a fruit cake for a wedding (unless...well, I won't go there )?!  England, you have some explaining to do! I expect craziness from Australia (they probably have Vegemite wedding cakes), but I have higher expectations for England!


I thought the same thing about a wedding cake having a raisin in it, but I thought it might be some tradition in England. Although, many wedding cakes are/USED TO BE (I haven't been to a wedding in.... well,) pound cakes. Many people that I knew and bakeries that I knew in the city used to put golden raisins in a pound cake. Also, in many episodes of that series the characters frequently reference how scarce or costly sugar and other foods were, so maybe they used sultanas to decorate the cake. ???

Klassik, the entire set of Are You Being Served is/was extremely inexpensive to buy. We should call for a day of laughter: everyone gather together in groups and watch Are You Being Served for twenty-four hours!!! Talk about making some peace! I can't remember if it was my parents or grandparents who told me that the first person in a neighborhood or family to buy a TV would then invite as many people that could fit in the house to watch it together. And I remember how we all laughed and thought that was fabulous.


----------



## Klassik

JosefinaHW said:


> Klassik, the entire set of Are You Being Served is/was extremely inexpensive to buy. We should call for a day of laughter: everyone gather together in groups and watch Are You Being Served for twenty-four hours!!! Talk about making some peace! I can't remember if it was my parents or grandparents who told me that the first person in a neighborhood or family to buy a TV would then invite as many people that could fit in the house to watch it together. And I remember how we all laughed and thought that was fabulous.


Maybe I'll watch an episode on PBS if they still air the show. Of course, watching PBS might spark a constitutional crisis here on TC!  Anyway, a DVD boxset sounds interesting, but more space taken up by DVDs is less space I can give to classical CDs. Choices, choices!


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> My wife and I caught it too. She had a flu shot. I didn't. She got it much worse than I. Almost had to bring her to hospital. Her lungs filled with fluid. She has always been prone to upper respiratory infections. A month of coughing our brains out. Gone now, finally.


The most useless vaccine on the planet. Everyone I know who got a vaccine got sick and looked worse than those without it. Glad you're well now.

My family and I avoided colds and flu so far this year. We used hydrogen peroxide once anyone of us felt something off. 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide a drop or two into the ear/s for adults, dilluted for kids. Also. mouth/throat garggle with dilluted 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide 50/50 with water (distilled, filtered or mineral water, not from tap).


----------



## hpowders

JosefinaHW said:


> Are raisins also called sultanas in England? Did you all see that episode of Are You Being Served? where the young female employee's father smashes his daughter's wedding cake on poor Grainger's head? And Grainger later says that he has a sultana up his nose? I thought a "sultana" was a type of raisin. What's the story with that?
> 
> HPoweders: REALLY, REALLY, REALLY GREAT to have your back on here!!! :kiss::cheers::kiss:


Thank you! For those kind words, I deem you Empress Among TC Women!!! :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

JosefinaHW said:


> Are raisins also called sultanas in England? Did you all see that episode of Are You Being Served? where the young female employee's father smashes his daughter's wedding cake on poor Grainger's head? And Grainger later says that he has a sultana up his nose? I thought a "sultana" was a type of raisin. What's the story with that?
> 
> HPoweders: REALLY, REALLY, REALLY GREAT to have your back on here!!! :kiss::cheers::kiss:


Sultanas originate from Philadelphia, Turkey, mentioned in Revelations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaşehir


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> The most useless vaccine on the planet. Everyone I know who got a vaccine got sick and looked worse than those without it. Glad you're well now.
> 
> My family and I avoided colds and flu so far this year. We used hydrogen peroxide once anyone of us felt something off. 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide a drop or two into the ear/s for adults, dilluted for kids. Also. mouth/throat garggle with dilluted 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide 50/50 with water (distilled, filtered or mineral water, not from tap).


My wife had the flu shot and yet got the flu so badly, at one point she literally could not breath. The doctor found her lungs were completely filled with fluid. There are different strains of flu virus-too bad they can't mix them all together for better potential immunity.


----------



## znapschatz

It was announced in the news this morning that America's foremost evangelist, Billy Graham, has passed at 99 years of age, may he rest in peace. I took a walk with him once. These were the circumstances:

About 25 years ago (+/- a few years, memory not entirely clear on this,) Graham came to my city for a revival to a venue large enough accommodate the expected turnout, our local baseball stadium. As a photojournalist, I went to cover the event. At the entrance, I was advised to report to a designated area to secure press credentials, and proceeded to do so on the cinder path that led from the pitchers' warm-up area to home plate. As I walked, the audience began to cheer, and as I continued, the cheering grew louder. Staring at the crowd, I was puzzled. Was I being mistaken for somebody famous? Then I turned to my left and discovered the singer, Johnny Cash walking alongside me, shoulder to shoulder. To his left was June Carter Cash, and next to her Billy Graham with his wife. I have no idea where they had come from, but had trudged along for at least ten yards with the entourage before becoming aware of their presence. Once absorbing this, I peeled off, and the procession continued to the pitcher's mound, where a stage had been erected for the program. For an older man then, I must say Graham was full of fire and energy that day. So much for my brush with evangelism.


----------



## hpowders

I just had two Graham Crackers in tribute.

I hope he gets to report back as to whether it's as glorious as he always preached or just a disappointingly whole lot of nothingnness.

Waiting....hoping.....keep going to church....?.....quit.....?


----------



## TxllxT

znapschatz said:


> It was announced in the news this morning that America's foremost evangelist, Billy Graham, has passed at 99 years of age, may he rest in peace. I took a walk with him once. These were the circumstances:
> 
> About 25 years ago (+/- a few years, memory not entirely clear on this,) Graham came to my city for a revival to a venue large enough accommodate the expected turnout, our local baseball stadium. As a photojournalist, I went to cover the event. At the entrance, I was advised to report to a designated area to secure press credentials, and proceeded to do so on the cinder path that led from the pitchers' warm-up area to home plate. As I walked, the audience began to cheer, and as I continued, the cheering grew louder. Staring at the crowd, I was puzzled. Was I being mistaken for somebody famous? Then I turned to my left and discovered the singer, Johnny Cash walking alongside me, shoulder to shoulder. To his left was June Carter Cash, and next to her Billy Graham with his wife. I have no idea where they had come from, but had trudged along for at least ten yards with the entourage before becoming aware of their presence. Once absorbing this, I peeled off, and the procession continued to the pitcher's mound, where a stage had been erected for the program. For an older man then, I must say Graham was full of fire and energy that day. So much for my brush with evangelism.


You were, so to say, walking in line...:tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz

TxllxT said:


> You were, so to say, walking in line...:tiphat:


I love the music of Johnny Cash, probably the country boy in me. Where that came from, I have no idea. I've been a city dweller all my life.


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> I am currently contemplating adding a third instrument to my reportoire. I say the last word a little facetiously, as I am not very skiled on the two instruments I already own (piano and Native American flute) But I truly enjoy the process of dabbling. I will say that piano will always be my most dear instrument to me. The instrument I'm eyeing lately is the mandolin. A unique sound and it won't break the bank. My husband has been thus far somewhat lukewarm to the notion, but I have a birthday coming up in April, so we'll see
> 
> Oh, and I after six years with the same avatar, I finally changed it. I smile every time I see it. Nature hasn't made too many creatures cuter than a baby harp seal


Actually probably going with the electric guitar rather than the mandolin. It feels a little like going over to the "dark side" in a classical music forum, but my son is really into rock music, and it might be nice to have an electric guitar in the house to pique his interest, plus as my husband noted I can plug in to headphones and save his ears! :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Update!

I did a recital a few nights ago, so I'm gonna post the YouTube playlist for you all to enjoy. I particularly suggest hearing the Kapustin, if anything. It's a fantastic, jazzy sonata.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGoXX9d04NCiievfJIpPI9XRZQf980G2

Also another update: no longer a professional flutist. I wasn't given a contract for the symphony I was playing trial concerts for. I went there 4 times, and it was a blast, but I don't think they thought me a good fit. I was like 20 years younger than everyone there... Anyhow, back to the audition circuit! Auditions coming up this spring, and I'll be trying for some of them, as is convenient. Graduation is just 2 months away, but even so I hardly can make plans for my future. Anything could happen now in the next 3 months.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Also another update: no longer a professional flutist. I wasn't given a contract for the symphony I was playing trial concerts for. I went there 4 times, and it was a blast, but I don't think they thought me a good fit.* I was like 20 years younger than everyone there*... Anyhow, back to the audition circuit! Auditions coming up this spring, and I'll be trying for some of them, as is convenient. Graduation is just 2 months away, but even so I hardly can make plans for my future. Anything could happen now in the next 3 months.


Yeah, who wants to be around those ~45 year old geezers! :lol: Oh well, hopefully you'll find something that will be a good fit. Just avoid the orchestras that ask you to audition at the 3pm early bird dinner at the IHOP!  If that is unavoidable, just try to fit in by wearing copious amounts of Icy Hot to make it seem like you're suffering from all the joint ailments of the senior citizens!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Today (23 Feb) is Proud Squire's birthday. For those of you who don't know him, he's the super fabulous guy who wishes everyone a happy b-day on their b-day--everyone who has entered that date in their profile, anyway. This guy is more reliable than the US postal service. How did that famous description of their dedication go? Through snow, sleet, sickness, computer crashes, ???.....
Anyway, please stop by the Birthday Thread and wish him a very happy birthday. Many Thanks. :tiphat:

Birthday Wishes


----------



## eljr

completed the rip of this giant set this week!


----------



## Guest

I finished my long-term (it wasn't as long as I expected!) substitute position on Friday. One class made me question why I retired, one absolutely reinforced my decision, and the other two were neutral. Overall, I enjoy my freedom, but it was nice to help out the school and a former intern who is now a teacher. I used part of my "found money" to buy some wonderful Sennheiser HD800S headphones, and I might upgrade my speaker cables, so that was a nice perk. Now I have more time to play my guitar, piano, and audio system!


----------



## Balthazar

I am back stateside after a few weeks adventuring in the Yucatán Peninsula.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> I am back stateside after a few weeks adventuring in the Yucatán Peninsula.


I am not jealous by nature, this makes my heart beats faster though.


----------



## Pugg

It's so nice to receive a niece P.B with no hatred and just a good meaning, _a big thank you to whom it concerns. _:cheers:


----------



## Rambler

I'm preparing for a week's walking holiday in the English Peak District - just as winter seems to be returning! The weather forecast could be better - snow quite likely!


----------



## Merl

Im hoping that it snows like mad tonight. If so school will be shut and it will be a snow day. Knowing my luck the snow will miss Fife.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> Im hoping that it snows like mad tonight. If so school will be shut and it will be a snow day. Knowing my luck the snow will miss Fife.


Don't say that! I've got a hospital appointment tomorrow and I really don't want to re-arrange it.


----------



## Merl

Yay, just received a text from the Headteacher saying that ALL Fife schools will be closed tomorrow. Time for some serious listening!


----------



## Klassik

I just read an article where the CBC/Radio-Canada (Canadian Public Broadcasting) will be ripping and destroying over 200,000 CDs in their library over the next year due to budget cuts and subsequent storage space issues. It sounds like LPs, 78s, and music scores are also endangered of being destroyed.

http://www.rcinet.ca/en/2018/02/23/...ibrary-closing-cds-to-be-digitised-destroyed/

At least they are ripping the CDs and scanning the liner notes. To that extent, the audio and related notes will live on. Still, it's a shame to see that many CDs destroyed, but I can understand why they would have to destroy them for copyright purposes. I hope they don't show pictures of the CDs being destroyed though. I would find those pictures to be very cruel!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What happens when their digital storage systems dies or becomes obsolete ?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What happens when their digital storage systems dies or becomes obsolete ?


That is a good question. Hopefully the Canadians will spend the money to create fresh backups and to convert the files into the latest file formats in case the ones we use now become obsolete (which they almost certainly will at some point).

On a somewhat related note, I have noticed the CD racks becoming a little busier and the LP racks a little less busy at the local used book/music/video chain. Perhaps the Best Buy news from a few weeks ago was the final nail in the coffin of CDs being mainstream and now the hipsters are finally free to enjoy CDs. Unfortunately, there was a cassette at one of those stores that interested me. Usually cassettes cost $1 or $1.50 at the most at that store, but they wanted $2.50 for it.  Perhaps we'd be better off if cassettes and CDs remain uncool.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You too hey, I'm always looking for a bargain Cassette


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You too hey, I'm always looking for a bargain Cassette


Naturally. I am a member of Club Nakamichi after all! 

I did open up a new Vieuxtemps CD this past weekend. It was made in Australia. I'm kind of surprised that the CD didn't spin backwards and play the music backwards. Then again, I wasn't familiar with the music so maybe it did.  It sounded good to me though so I'll take it! Anyway, I assume Australian Trump would approve of me buying Australian made goods.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ A Nak head too hey, I'm a member also (small world), which one have you got, I've got a RX202

The Australia Trump just got demoted Barnaby alas poor Barnaby 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-02-23/barnaby-joyce-resigns/9477942
- johnny depp will be pleased thou, as he had a famous (at least here run in with him)
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-43168934


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ A Nak head too hey, I'm a member also (small world), which one have you got, I've got a RX202


My Nak is not as fancy as your tape flipping RX202. I have a CR-1. I do have two 3-head decks, but those are a Denon and a Luxman.

The dog story is interesting because an Australian recently went around spreading the measles in New York. I wonder if it's the Australian Trump.

http://time.com/5177355/measles-new-york-city/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> My Nak is not as fancy as your tape flipping RX202. I have a CR-1. I do have two 3-head decks, but those are a Denon and a Luxman.
> 
> The dog story is interesting because an Australian recently went around spreading the measles in New York. I wonder if it's the Australian Trump.
> 
> http://time.com/5177355/measles-new-york-city/


Yeah, its all part of our plan to take over the world. First was our Beer and now our biological warfare technologies have been unleashed 

3 Head decks, ah those were the days - I've still got a Teac V-700 3head tucked away


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, its all part of our plan to take over the world.


I'm not sure what's worse, Foster's or the measles. I think I'd take my chances with the measles! 

The V-700 looks like a nice deck. I enjoy putting on some headphones and monitoring off the tape while recording with a 3-header. It's also easier to calibrate a tape that way. I do have one of those Teac blank audio cassettes with the "reel-to-reel" look. Those are supposedly worth a lot on the used market.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> I'm not sure what's worse, Foster's or the measles. I think I'd take my chances with the measles!
> 
> The V-700 looks like a nice deck. I enjoy putting on some headphones and monitoring off the tape while recording with a 3-header. It's also easier to calibrate a tape that way. I do have one of those Teac blank audio cassettes with the "reel-to-reel" look. Those are supposedly worth a lot on the used market.


You do know that we don't sell Fosters here in Oz, it was banished here long ago as export only, after our previous attempts to export Vegemite failed 

Yeah, the V700 has been a good deck over the years.


----------



## Gordontrek

Just got a new car.


----------



## Klassik

Gordontrek said:


> Just got a new car.


You're going to have to be more specific!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> You're going to have to be more specific!


I hear there is one going cheap orbitting Mars


----------



## Guest

Gordontrek said:


> Just got a new car.


You've been done mate, it's only got two wheels.:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I hear there is one going cheap orbitting Mars


Oh, that thing? It's going cheap because it doesn't even have an engine! It's just pretty much space junk.


----------



## Gordontrek

Klassik said:


> You're going to have to be more specific!


2016 Chevy Cruze Limited. Not quite a Tesla, but it works for me!


----------



## Klassik

Gordontrek said:


> 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited. Not quite a Tesla, but it works for me!


The Cruze is one of the better looking sedans on the market today. Congrats on your new set of wheels and thank you for not buying a car that burns the retinas of your fellow motorists! :cheers:

Unfortunately, I don't think the Cruze comes with a CD player. It should have a USB port for a flash drive full of MP3s plus Bluetooth streaming though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm heading out today for a Sunday drive in my 1969 Hillman Hunter Safair Wagon, to test out its new improved push button start system


----------



## Gordontrek

Klassik said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think the Cruze comes with a CD player. It should have a USB port for a flash drive full of MP3s plus Bluetooth streaming though.


Mine has a CD player! It has USB and Bluetooth as well. Haven't quite gotten used to working all of it yet but I think I'm going to enjoy it before long.


----------



## Klassik

Gordontrek said:


> Mine has a CD player! It has USB and Bluetooth as well. Haven't quite gotten used to working all of it yet but I think I'm going to enjoy it before long.


I was really scratching my head when you said it has a CD player because I really thought the 2016+ Cruzes didn't have them, but now I see that GM actually sold two different Cruzes in 2016 with the new ones taking the Cruze name and the previous generation taking the Cruze Limited name. In this case, I think you did well to get the Limited since it has the CD player and I think the older version looks nicer and more upscale anyway. I think it has nicer interior materials as well. Hopefully the car will prove to be a nice CD player that also goes down the road pretty well too.


----------



## eljr

Just finished ripping this 65 disc set!


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> Just finished ripping this 65 disc set!


Must have taken a little while. What software did you rip with and how many came up witn no titles?


----------



## eljr

Fritz Kobus said:


> Must have taken a little while. What software did you rip with and how many came up witn no titles?


I use JRiver software with an external Blu-Ray/DVD/CD... optical hard drive.

It went fast as I ripped it as one album with 65 discs rather than as 65 albums. I rip box sets as individual albums when I can, this set did not allow. So minimal tagging was needed. What also helped greatly is that all but two of the discs had the same Album and Title names.

As the metadata did not provide individual disc titles and artist info I'll need the booklet from the set handy to find things. 
I have an idea on how to create a tag for each disc but I am not sure it's going to work.


----------



## Guest

Since the last half of September, I have been suffering from ear problems. I flushed them both out and the right ear cleared up eventually. The left ear got worse. Intermittent ear aches, a maddening itch deep down inside the ear, a rash or scab inside the pinna area, loud and constant ringing or high-pitched whine. I thought maybe it was my use of ear buds. I flushed it again but nothing. Today, I woke up with the ear feeling blocked up and really ringing loud. When I took a shower, the water got in my ear and blocked it up and it took a while to drain. I put a q-tip down my ear carefully and it came out with all this wax on it. I used the other end and the same thing. Pretty weird for having flushed the ear only a couple of months back. I didn't use anymore q-tips as that can actually push the wax deeper into your ear and block your eardrum and I was already feeling blockage.

I had to go somewhere but I figured when I got home, I would do another flushing. When I got home, I used this wax softener and this peroxide spray and then I filled this squeeze bulb with warm water--almost hot. I emptied about 10 bulbfuls of water into my ear--it was all blocked up now but I wasn't stopping until I saw wax coming out because there was a lot of wax this morning. Nothing. I put my finger in my ear and I felt something. I gently removed it. It was a roundish, dark thing about the size of a small grape, with a strange texture. I looked at it under a magnifying glass but it had no real shape. It wasn't a bug. Sometimes a bug can get down your ear while you sleep and die in there and cause all sorts of problems. But not a bug but it was something hard and compressed. I suppose if was a mixture of wax and dust just collecting up little by little. I didn't flush it out sooner because it took a lot of flushing to dislodge it.

As soon as it was gone, my hearing returned to normal. No more of that blocked feeling. I flushed my ear a couple more times to make sure I got it all. Nothing else came out and my ear was instantly unclogged instead needing to drain. That ball of gunk was absorbing water and that's why my ear would clog. I made myself dizzy from the flushings because it shakes the eustachian tubes around. That was actually a good sign because that didn't happen before because the tube was blocked off by the gunk. 

The ringing is still there but much softer. Since I have a mild infection, it will take a few days to heal up. There's no more of that damned itching inside my ear now. That thing was the source of my ear problems and now it's gone so my ear can finally heal up. For months I've been living with this. It could still have been caused by wearing earbuds so I'll have to be careful about that.


----------



## Capeditiea

Today, i ended up listening to Mahler then i went to the store to get groceries... slightly hoping someone from here would see me... turns out i turned down that idea... due to the fact i live in the middle of nowhere... where i only have met one other person in the same state as me... but they were about 20 miles away... regardless, i do not think anyone knew me... :O even though i have been getting some concerned stares... unsure of why that was the case... i mean, i am not publically known as far as i know... though often times i feel i am in a truman show kind of setting... which scares me... :O because everything matches. *suspicious eyes... 

beyond that, i then decided to work on my symphony a little more.  it is turning out amazing... :O i even got a granduer from listening to what i achieved thus far... which is not rare... but still... this symphony will knock your socks off... and you will end up experiencing Chaos. 

that aside. i ended up letting out some steam due to this granduer (or how ever it is spelt.) So then i finished typing it, and ended up having some frozen pizza... thusly i ended up here typing this message that you have now, sucessfully read it all...


----------



## ldiat

i had to have a MRI of the abdomen. a CT scan found a 2" mass on the liver....results back today................ALL CLEAR! "a benign hemangioma" no "C". now i can have a cherry beer.....and wine:cheers:


----------



## Capeditiea

i am currently listening to Debussy for the first time... (i have been leering to stay away from his works... because he looks like someone i know that doesn't understand my music... among other things. (which is usually okay for me... but what he does to be antisupportive is what destroys me...) i ended up finally getting enough gumption to listen. :O and wow. 

after listening i will probably end up working on my symphony even more.  i might even get the second movement complete by the time i fall asleep. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> i had to have a MRI of the abdomen. a CT scan found a 2" mass on the liver....results back today................ALL CLEAR! "a benign hemangioma" no "C". now i can have a cherry beer.....and wine:cheers:


what is a cherry beer?


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> what is a cherry beer?


Usually Belgian. "Kriek." A well-known one is Liefmans, who make other fruit beers too.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Usually Belgian. "Kriek." A well-known one is Liefmans, who make other fruit beers too.


:O are they similar to wine coolers? but in the beer variation?


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> :O are they similar to wine coolers? but in the beer variation?


Hmmm. "Wine cooler" - type of refrigerator......maybe not that then....

Well I see it can mean a mixture of wine and fruit juice....
Fruit beers are not a mixture of two beverages. They are beers in which fruit is used in the brewing process. I think the commonest are cherry (kriek) and raspberry (frambozen).


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Hmmm. "Wine cooler" - type of refrigerator......maybe not that then....
> 
> Well I see it can mean a mixture of wine and fruit juice....
> Fruit beers are not a mixture of two beverages. They are beers in which fruit is used in the brewing process. I think the commonest are cherry (kriek) and raspberry (frambozen).


:O smuggle me in where ever you live... and grant me one...


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> :O smuggle me in where ever you live... and grant me one...


Well, whereabouts do you live? Fruit beers are associated with Belgium but their beers are widely available I should think (I'm in the UK). Also, countries with a vibrant beer culture are all busily making their own (e.g. the US). For example, my local brewery brews an award-winning plum porter.

https://www.ratebeer.com/search?q=Kriek


----------



## Taplow

dogen said:


> Well, whereabouts do you live? Fruit beers are associated with Belgium but their beers are widely available I should think (I'm in the UK). Also, countries with a vibrant beer culture are all busily making their own (e.g. the US). For example, my local brewery brews an award-winning plum porter.
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/search?q=Kriek


You had me at "plum porter". When do we marry? :cheers:


----------



## Capeditiea

it appears i would have to travel long distances according to the site. :O


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> You're going to have to be more specific!


Okay. Specific Ocean.


----------



## Blancrocher

Got a boxed set, which was advertised as "near mint," but had a serious, visible defect on the first disk. I can't be bothered either to send it back or report the seller; I decided to just buy a new set and try to forget the ordeal.


----------



## Klassik

Blancrocher said:


> Got a boxed set, which was advertised as "near mint," but had a serious, visible defect on the first disk. I can't be bothered either to send it back or report the seller; I decided to just buy a new set and try to forget the ordeal.


A few months ago, I brought a sealed, brand new box set (well, I wish it was a box, they used one of those hideous 6 disc fat boy jewel cases instead ) where the first CD was on a CD-R. The other CDs were normal pressed CDs.  How does that happen? The CD-R had a professional looking label and everything on it, but still. I figured it wasn't worth seeking a refund so I'll just live with the CD-R. The music on disc 1 aren't the brightest points of the set anyway. I brought it from an online small business. I don't think I'll make that mistake again. I'll stick with the major businesses when I order online.


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> it appears i would have to travel long distances according to the site. :O


I can only conclude that you inhabit a small village in Kyrgyzstan.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> You had me at "plum porter". When do we marry? :cheers:


Heck, I'm even looking at a bottle of the limited edition Plum Porter _Grand Reserve_ as I type


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> I can only conclude that you inhabit a small village in Kyrgyzstan.


close... i am in the united states... where the closest place is about a day's drive. :3 but i would have to walk all the way there... whichare dangers on their own. the biggest obstical are the sheriff's which end up scouring the interstate... (highway, really fast roads) so if a hitchhiker decides to spend some time walking down the insterstate for a ride... apparently these sherriffs tend to believe you are a big evil monster that can pull an axe or a chainsaw out of your own a**, and lop off the heads of the riders and driver of the vehicle that which you have gained a ride from...

after you surpass this obstical, (in this current situation.) you would have to climb mountians and walk through various valleys, which are plagued by bears, sasquatch, and huge pterodactyls whom still are chilling in these mountains. Which after words you have to deal with sparkling vampires. and after this long journey, i would finally get to invest in some fruit beer...


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> close... i am in the united states... where the closest place is about a day's drive. :3 but i would have to walk all the way there... whichare dangers on their own. the biggest obstical are the sheriff's which end up scouring the interstate... (highway, really fast roads) so if a hitchhiker decides to spend some time walking down the insterstate for a ride... apparently these sherriffs tend to believe you are a big evil monster that can pull an axe or a chainsaw out of your own a**, and lop off the heads of the riders and driver of the vehicle that which you have gained a ride from...
> 
> after you surpass this obstical, (in this current situation.) you would have to climb mountians and walk through various valleys, which are plagued by bears, sasquatch, and huge pterodactyls whom still are chilling in these mountains. Which after words you have to deal with sparkling vampires. and after this long journey, i would finally get to invest in some fruit beer...


Delivery off the internet not viable?


----------



## Mal

So far this morning, and last evening, I spent far too much time debating with myself about spending £2 on CDs of Karajan's Mahler 5 and Naxos Haydn String Quartets Op.1/2 (Go on take a chance it's only £2!... I bought 'em...) Then I went looking for some more early Haydn String Quartet bargains... See what an exciting life I lead! Now I'm going shopping for ready meals, no time to prepare food with all these second hand bargain Haydn CDs to investigate...


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Delivery off the internet not viable?


I happen to live in the 20th century of getting things... i have to use my feet to walk to places, along with having cash to pay for things.  this way i cannot be easily tracked by the government, who i suspect is out to kill me... because they know my music is gonna break a bunch of laws. So they are on espionage missions to capture me... and once i use the internet to pay for things... that is their motive. :O


----------



## Guest

Fair enough, I understand now. Probably better if you stay off the pop anyway.


----------



## Merl

My car's in the garage having a new set of brakes fitted. They failed in the snow last week. Being strewn across a roundabout was not a pleasant experience (and thankfully no harm was done to the car or any other vehicles) but it did tell me that my brakes needed immediate attention.


----------



## hpowders

Another Netflix movie tonight. Two wasted hours. Oh well- either here or there.

What me worry?


----------



## Pugg

Local council elections, they are crazy in my city, 20 political parties!
I did my duty and it was just around the corner the voting.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Local council elections, they are crazy in my city, 20 political parties!
> I did my duty and it was just around the corner the voting.


and You have 30 secs to NAME THOSE PARTIES... just kidding


----------



## Capeditiea

I accidently stayed up all night working on the symphony... and taking breaks every so often to rewatch Cardcaptor Sakura. (but this time the japanese voices. (i seen the english and it is way different.)) I was able to finish the first draft of the third movement at least. Now all that needs to be done for the third movement is to fine tune everything... it is really chaotic... and currently the hardest piece to ever play... since the phrases are short and appear random, but no worries they are completely calculated to the point of it being beautiful. (although i may have to rework a little bit of the lyrical trumpet and the lyrical double bass... i mean the horns need a bit too... since the three are kinda the focus of this movement.) 
Thusly, i should be done by the end of the weekend for the third movement... hopefully. (that is if i don't decide to go back and start over when i get in one of my serious music moods... i mean it is a rondo scherzo... it is not supposed to be too serious... which is what i tell my self while i make it... but then i also want it to be beautiful... and chaotic... Allegro is a challenge for me... due to the fast pace and trying to keep up, but hey it is fun. 

But i am about half way through Cardcaptor Sakura. :3 and if i keep watching... i may end up going on a journey to fetch Clow Cards. *nods


----------



## Dr Johnson

Almost springlike weather. Mrs Johnson and I luncheoned in Saffron Walden (belly pork with crushed new potatoes) and then after a bargain hunt in some charity shops, sallied forth into the country to take a post-prandial beveridge in Finchingfield:

http://images.archant.co.uk/polopol...e.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_630/image.jpg

Unfortunately there was not one space in which to park ("not even for ready money") so we decamped to Thaxted.

As any skoolperson kno (and Wikipedia confirms) Holst lived in Thaxted from 1917 to 1925.

I've often been to Thaxted, and thus, of course, seen the blue plaque on the house in which he lived.

http://www.blueplaqueplaces.co.uk/images/plaques/display/7289-5497-MA.jpg

Today I took a photo of the plaque with my phone (it won't be appearing here because I realise my phone does not have a slot for an SD card and I do not have a suitable mini USB lead. Apparently one is expected to rely on something called "Bluetooth" these days).

In any case, the photo itself is immaterial. While waving my £19.95 Alcatel "onetouch" around, attempting to catch a good likeness of the plaque in question, the current owner of the house was standing on her doorstep and we got chatting. She told me that lots of people ask "who was Gustav Holst?"

I know we should not sneer or snigger but….


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Today I took a photo of the plaque with my phone (it won't be appearing here because I realise my phone does not have a slot for an SD card and I do not have a suitable mini USB lead. Apparently one is expected to rely on something called "Bluetooth" these days).


Your phone charger does not have a cable that doubles as a USB cable? You should be able to disconnect the cable from the wart that goes into the power outlet.



> In any case, the photo itself is immaterial. While waving my £19.95 Alcatel "onetouch" around, attempting to catch a good likeness of the plaque in question, the current owner of the house was standing on her doorstep and we got chatting. She told me that lots of people ask "who was Gustav Holst?"
> 
> I know we should not sneer or snigger but….


Like Devo, Dexy's Midnight Runners, and Gary Numan, it's easy to forget one hit wonders.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Klassik said:


> Your phone charger does not have a cable that doubles as a USB cable? You should be able to disconnect the cable from the wart that goes into the power outlet.
> 
> *Like Devo, Dexy's Midnight Runners, and Gary Numan, it's easy to forget one hit wonders.*


Cruel, very cruel.

Re lead. Probably somewhere there is something.


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Cruel, very cruel.


At least I didn't compare him to Bruno Mars, the bringer of war to my ears and good taste. I'll give Holst credit for promoting the magical powers of Uranus. :lol: Ultimately, however, wouldn't you rather listen to Come On Eileen? :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> As any skoolperson kno (and Wikipedia confirms) Holst lived in Thaxted from 1917 to 1925.
> 
> I've often been to Thaxted, and thus, of course, seen the blue plaque on the house in which he lived.


A decade and a half ago we had an easter holiday on the Gower penninsula near Swansea. As I and small son were walking down the main street of the now very down-market post-industrial village of Gowerton I espied a blue plaque on a modest Victorian terraced cottage.

"Ernest Jones was born in this house and lived here from 1879-95..."

Almost totally forgotten in the 'outside' world, the neurologist became the first British Psycho-analyst and was a friend to both Freud and Jung, as well as Freud's official biographer and the author of a good many other books and papers.

Well, it made my day anyway.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> A decade and a half ago we had an easter holiday on the Gower penninsula near Swansea. As I and small son were walking down the main street of the now very down-market post-industrial village of Gowerton I espied a blue plaque on a modest Victorian terraced cottage.
> 
> "Ernest Jones was born in this house and lived here from 1879-95..."
> 
> Almost totally forgotten in the 'outside' world, the neurologist became the first British Psycho-analyst and was a friend to both Freud and Jung, as well as Freud's official biographer and the author of a good many other books and papers.
> 
> Well, it made my day anyway.


Surely small son was thrilled too?

My geology field trip was in the Gower. When you walk along the exposed rocks you can't help but find fossils. Amazed me, anyway.


----------



## Capeditiea

*nods, so i have decided to stop smoking... because emphesemia started showing it's self to me. -_- i have no reason to go to a doctor to tell me what i know of my body... i am completely aware of what is going on. So why should i spend 1000$ just to have the doctor tell me what i already know... 

I am trying to get a ride to the store, to get some sucking candies. So i could have one in my mouth nearly every minute of the day, and some various healthy foods, like crackers and such so i could at least eat with out having the sudden ambition to destroy the world or smoke... i need to let the nicotine that resides in my brain's neurotransmitters and neurorecepters to kinda realize that there is no need for them to be there. Thusly, they will inevitably leave. Which then after the first 48 hours i should be safe. although i do have some back up tobacco incase of emergencies, since i have several uncontrolable triggers, (which are what led me to start again last few times i quit.) -_- i ended up wanting to destroy the world after that, and it grew and grew and suddenly i relapsed. and ironically both of the triggers are/were chain smokers and are/were drunks... my dad decided to quit both because his health and he is a lot more rational with things... where the other one sends me texts of stupidity that make me want to destroy him. 

So in the end knowing your triggers, knowing your body, and eating healthy are pretty much the ways of getting through the first week.  after that... you objective is to not relapse for the remaining of your life. and suck on a lot of hard candy... :3


----------



## Capeditiea

Turns out i have switched to vaping, thanks to my brother talking me into it. (which was easy...) :3 apparently it will not cause emphasemia and i can just randomly take a hit when ever i feel the cravings. *nods, though it will be a little more costly than smoking from the pipe... but in the long run. it will be cheaper because then i don't have to go to the evil doctors of doom.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Klassik said:


> At least I didn't compare him to Bruno Mars, the bringer of war to my ears and good taste. I'll give Holst credit for promoting the magical powers of Uranus. :lol: Ultimately, however,* wouldn't you rather listen to Come On Eileen? * :lol:


*No!* .

What is Bruno Mars?


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> *No!*


*

Fine. More Dexy's Midnight Runners for me then. :guitar:




What is Bruno Mars?

Click to expand...

Peter Gene Hernandez, aka Bruno Mars. He's the Michael Jackson or Elvis of the 2010s here in the US. He's sold a few CDs. Personally, I think he sucks. *


----------



## Capeditiea

yay, i can now officially like posts. :3 it was the torrenting that caused the dramatic horror. :3


----------



## Art Rock

Doing the last preparations for hosting an exhibition in our gallery. Deke Erh, one of China's most celebrated photographers, will come and exhibit his work.


----------



## Kivimees

The snow has melted enough that I was able to get to the apple trees today and start pruning.

In other news, I've been told that in September I'm to become a grandfather.


----------



## Blancrocher

I reconnected with an old friend I hadn't heard from in years (in part because we've been in very different time zones). We talked and laughed like it had been old times, got caught up about major life changes, and continued our easy confidences. I'm surprised and pleased that it worked out so well.


----------



## TxllxT

Kivimees said:


> The snow has melted enough that I was able to get to the apple trees today and start pruning.
> 
> In other news, I've been told that in September I'm to become a grandfather.


Õnnitlused vanaisa!


----------



## laurie

Kivimees said:


> The snow has melted enough that I was able to get to the apple trees today and start pruning.
> 
> *In other news, I've been told that in September I'm to become a grandfather.*


Oh, congratulations! Such joys await you ~ :angel:


----------



## Kivimees

laurie said:


> Oh, congratulations! Such joys await you ~ :angel:


Thank you! I will need to buy a copy of "Bernstein's Favorites: Children's Classics". Then the grandchild can sit with Grandpa listening to ancient technology. I can introduce the child to classical music and create another anglophone at the same time!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Klassik said:


> *Fine. More Dexy's Midnight Runners for me then.* :guitar:


Geno, now _that_ was a song.


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Geno, now _that_ was a song.


Holst is more popular in the US than _Geno_ ever was. That's saying something!  _Come on Eileen_ is a totally different story.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Did they write a song about Holst?


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Did they write a song about Holst?


Nein. Unlike Holst, they're still releasing new music though. Perhaps they'll write a song about Poor old Gustavus Theodore von Holst.

It _could_ happen!


----------



## ldiat

VIVA LAS VEGAS...VIVA LAS VEGAS..Wine Women Song,,Club'en All Poker! Gambling...Craps Blackjack 3 Card Poker..............ok wife is also going...penny slots

and what happens in Las Vegas.....stays in Las Vegas....well i tell all when we come back. just the meals and if we won


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> VIVA LAS VEGAS...VIVA LAS VEGAS..Wine Women Song,,Club'en All Poker! Gambling...Craps Blackjack 3 Card Poker..............ok wife is also going...penny slots
> 
> and what happens in Las Vegas.....stays in Las Vegas....well i tell all when we come back. just the meals and if we won


Have a great time !!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I did some work today- well for half a day anyway. 

Looked at some poles, just as well as only got one email....


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I did some work today- well for half a day anyway.
> 
> *Looked at some poles,* just as well as only got one email....


Who are these inhuman slave drivers who employ you?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> Who are these inhuman slave drivers who employ you?


Complete and utter ...... well


----------



## laurie

I'm listening to the *Hamilton* soundtrack right now ~ because we're seeing the show _tonight!!!_
I'm so excited ~ going with my husband, 3 daughters, & my 7 year old granddaughter, who can sing (almost) all the songs (with dance moves, too!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Complete and utter ...... well


Many, many years ago (in the last century in fact) I had a temporary (6 weeks or so) job in an obscure section of what was then known as MAFF (Min of Ag and Fish).

To perform my tedious and repetitive task correctly sometimes it was necessary for me to leave my desk and go downstairs to the Registry (as it was grandly known). Here I would go to the end of the row of stacks and lie down for a while. I could see the woman who ran the Registry from where I used to lounge; if she looked up toward the door, I knew someone was coming and would pull a file from the shelves and peruse it with keen but entirely fake interest.


----------



## ldiat

AND ldiat has left lasVegas!!! nothing to tell...could not "hit" water if i fell out of a boat

just one sad thing. we stayed at the Tropicana. one can view the mandalay bay hotel. and from our room we could see the area were the concert was. sad. and we listened to a few of the parking valets that told us a couple of stories not told by the media....very sad.
But i am back and ready to rock and roll!!! eerrr opera and classical


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> I'm listening to the *Hamilton* soundtrack right now ~ because we're seeing the show _tonight!!!_
> I'm so excited ~ going with my husband, 3 daughters, & my 7 year old granddaughter, who can sing (almost) all the songs (with dance moves, too!)


Very cool!

Is the production touring or were you in NY?


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> AND ldiat has left lasVegas!!! nothing to tell...could not "hit" water if i fell out of a boat
> 
> just one sad thing. we stayed at the Tropicana. one can view the mandalay bay hotel. and from our room we could see the area were the concert was. sad. and we listened to a few of the parking valets that told us a couple of stories not told by the media....very sad.
> But i am back and ready to rock and roll!!! eerrr opera and classical


Great seeing your back!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> Many, many years ago (in the last century in fact) I had a temporary (6 weeks or so) job in an obscure section of what was then known as MAFF (Min of Ag and Fish).
> 
> To perform my tedious and repetitive task correctly sometimes it was necessary for me to leave my desk and go downstairs to the Registry (as it was grandly known). Here I would go to the end of the row of stacks and lie down for a while. I could see the woman who ran the Registry from where I used to lounge; if she looked up toward the door, I knew someone was coming and would pull a file from the shelves and peruse it with keen but entirely fake interest.


What a good idea, now I've just got to find the Registry here 

6 emails today- a new record!


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 6 emails today- a new record!


Do you have a siren that goes off whenever you get new mail?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Do you have a siren that goes off whenever you get new mail?


How did you guess that? and I have a Theremin ringtone too


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got an appointment with an ear doctor, her name: MAHLER! Maybe something can be done with the highpitched beep in my head (probably not).


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I did some work today- well for half a day anyway.
> *
> Looked at some poles*, just as well as only got one email....


Male or female?


----------



## laurie

eljr said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Is the production touring or were you in NY?


Touring; it's been in Portland (OR) for a 2 1/2 week run. It took 3 of us (on 5 devices!) to get tickets ~
it sold out in a few hours! It was *fantastic* ~ it deserves all the hype 
Have you seen it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Damn and blast! Wanted to fit a new toilet seat today and the plastic nuts on the bolts of the old one won't come loose. WD40 didn't work so it looks like I've got to search for my old hacksaw.


----------



## Taggart

Then you'll find that the nuts on the new one can't be tightened enough so the seat keeps slipping!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hot chocolate isn't any good when it's on the floor...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taggart said:


> Then you'll find that the nuts on the new one can't be tightened enough so the seat keeps slipping!


You're probably right. I had no idea that plastic on metal could get just as stuck as metal on metal. From what I can see the screws aren't even rusty. I hate annoying little jobs like this.


----------



## Capeditiea

So, today i officially released my first symphony. 
Thusly to celebrate, i decided to go to the local card game shop and trade a couple of cards... on my walk there. as i was crossing the streets... cars were backing up because they were past the white lines for the crosswalk... which normally doesn't happen. let alone 3 times. :O so during my entire walk i felt like i have become known by everyone and started walking more briskly as i was listening to the symphony... then the third movement comes on.. with it being in allegro and fairly chaotic... i was suddenly conducting while walking... i am in such a great mood today... :O which is another suprize in of it's self. 


Edited to state:
and to top it off, immediatly after i uploaded the symphony TC started working again... 

I RULE THE MULTIVERSE!


----------



## laurie

elgars ghost said:


> You're probably right. I had no idea that plastic on metal could get just as stuck as metal on metal. From what I can see the screws aren't even rusty. I hate annoying little jobs like this.


Did you try to knock it loose with a mallet? I used to whack everything like that with a mallet, & sometimes (quite often, actually) it even worked ~ until Mr. laurie took my mallet away from me & hid it in the garage.


----------



## Capeditiea

laurie said:


> Did you try to knock it loose with a mallet? I used to whack everything like that with a mallet, & sometimes (quite often, actually) it even worked ~ until Mr. laurie took my mallet away from me & hid it in the garage.


Note to self... if i ever run into laurie wielding a mallet... run away fast.

 i love your profile photo laurie. :3 i was thinking of having a faerie as my new one...  we could become the Faerie Empire of TC


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got myself an avatar! Can you see what it is? I can even play it


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Got myself an avatar! Can you see what it is? I can even play it


I fret, I don't have my guitar handy to play the notes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I fret, I don't have my guitar handy to play the notes.


Go on, we all know your Avatar is you playing 4'33" on the guitar in the dark


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Go on, we all know your Avatar is you playing 4'33" on the guitar in the dark


:3 i think we have over joked about 4:33...  we simply need to keep quiet about 4:33. i am trying to listen to it... it is so hard to hear...


----------



## Dr Johnson

laurie said:


> Did you try to knock it loose with a mallet? I used to whack everything like that with a mallet, & sometimes (quite often, actually) it even worked ~ *until Mr. laurie took my mallet away from me & hid it in the garage. *


That was cruel of him. Why did he do that?


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> You're probably right. I had no idea that plastic on metal could get just as stuck as metal on metal. From what I can see the screws aren't even rusty. I hate annoying little jobs like this.


Have you tried (carefully!) heating the plastic before trying to undo it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

laurie said:


> Did you try to knock it loose with a mallet? I used to whack everything like that with a mallet, & sometimes (quite often, actually) it even worked ~ until Mr. laurie took my mallet away from me & hid it in the garage.


I would have tried using a hammer but the wings on the nuts are not in a position to be struck without me risking hitting the toilet itself.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tulse said:


> Have you tried (carefully!) heating the plastic before trying to undo it?


If you mean using a blowtorch then I don't have one. Thanks, but I'll still try using the hacksaw!


----------



## Guest

I find nearly boiling water on the female part works really well.

In any case, good luck!


----------



## Capeditiea

Sigh... today i wake up to find that my dad lost yet another job... Yesterday was the one of the best days... then today becomes the worst... what the hell? 
well, at least it fits with the plans for Op009 Wind Quartet in Ab Minor. so much struggling... I might beable to finish it by the end of the month... but this is the worst time for my dad to lose his job... because now... since it is spring... i have to deal with his wanting me to hep around the house to the point where my compositions are nothing important to him. Even though i am attempting to make a living off them... Sigh... 

Hopefully he gets a job really soon... since my sanity is at stake here.


----------



## Art Rock

After a very well visited special exhibition of the photographs of Deke Erh (Shanghai) over the Easter period (about 500 visitors in our gallery), we just redecorated the walls with my wife's works, ready to re-open tomorrow.

And I have hung two gifts from Deke Erh (large limited edition prints of his works) in my computer corner. 

_Attached pictures copyright Deke Erh, with permission to share at these sizes._


----------



## Capeditiea

Art Rock said:


> After a very well visited special exhibition of the photographs of Deke Erh (Shanghai) over the Easter period (about 500 visitors in our gallery), we just redecorated the walls with my wife's works, ready to re-open tomorrow.
> 
> And I have hung two gifts from Deke Erh (large limited edition prints of his works) in my computer corner.
> 
> _Attached pictures copyright Deke Erh, with permission to share at these sizes._
> 
> View attachment 102658
> 
> 
> View attachment 102659


:O those are really good.


----------



## Art Rock

Just in time for the re-opening of our gallery with the art of my wife... amazon delivered my new small CD player for use in the gallery. Playing Mozart right now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

YEEEESSSS!!!! I've got those bloody bolts off the toilet seat at last! The way I was going at them with the hacksaw makes me wonder if I was a 19th century army surgeon in a previous life.


----------



## LezLee

Art Rock said:


> Just in time for the re-opening of our gallery with the art of my wife... amazon delivered my new small CD player for use in the gallery. Playing Mozart right now.


That looks classy! What model is it and is it any good?


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> That looks classy! What model is it and is it any good?


i thought the same so i looked it up, it does much and is not expensive.

not available in the states though


----------



## Capeditiea

I happen to be listening to Satie... 
his name is quite interesting being a Satire Styled composer... look closely at Sati(r)e :3 find my self almost wanting to call Satie, Satire... anyone else get this way? 

After I listen to what i have of Satie, i shall listen to Beethoven's Grosse Fuge... because of another post...  I am suprized i haven't dived into Beethoven's Late String Quartets yet... so i will end up getting his String Quartet Repritoire. :3 

Also i had a weird dream last night where my dad was wanting to play Magic the Gathering, and asked for my help to start a deck, we ended up at the local card shop, which when entering inside i was alone, and it was some strange looking office... Where some folk who i have helped through out my life were there... whom all were unwilling to be greatful towards my help... they then jumped me... (which they were all female...) and i woke up to my brother knocking on my door stating that he has obtained a new vaping juice flavour... i simply told him. give me a bit of time to wake up... i ended up checking out what is going on here, then i went out to vape... which in an hour or so... my dad and i are going to go grocery shopping at the local Sam's Club...



edited to add... 

*cries, anyone willing to donate a grand piano to me? i want to play Satie so much...


----------



## LezLee

Answered my own question, sorry!


----------



## eljr

I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.

Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.

3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything. 

I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week. 

It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.

Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

10 emails today, a work record and almost time to knock off but I did send one of them to myself


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.
> 
> Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything.
> 
> I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week.
> 
> It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.
> 
> Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


Don't forget to back up the ripped files on a separate hard drive!


----------



## Klassik

Perhaps one of these will expedite your ripping process:


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 10 emails today, a work record and almost time to knock off but I did send one of them to myself


You might need two assistants...


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Don't forget to back up the ripped files on a separate hard drive!


automatic every night


----------



## Art Rock

LezLee said:


> That looks classy! What model is it and is it any good?


Bennett and Ross AV-5 Ålesund - I like it so far. Very compact, about 55 euro (free p&p), and surprisingly good sound for size and price. Also supposedly plays MP3 CDs (not tested yet) and MP3 from USB stick (same).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

7 work emails today, 4pm and almost time to go home


----------



## Blancrocher

I decided to dig through the freezer. Turns out that behind all the tubs of ice cream, frozen pizzas, and other impulse purchases there are a number of healthy and delicious leftover meals I'd forgotten about.


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.
> 
> Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything.
> 
> I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week.
> 
> It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.
> 
> Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


Finished ripping "F."


----------



## Blancrocher

eljr said:


> Finished ripping "F."


Congratulations on getting through the Bs. That must have seemed like an imposing hurdle.


----------



## Rambler

*Health *

My mind is a bit easier tonight. Over the last three weeks I've had three abdominal scans - and came home from a cycle ride to find a recorded message from hospital saying that cancer had been ruled out. Awaiting further details in a couple of days - but must say my mood has lightened considerably!

Might treat myself to a new bike in celebration!!


----------



## ldiat

rambler said:


> *health *
> 
> my mind is a bit easier tonight. Over the last three weeks i've had three abdominal scans - and came home from a cycle ride to find a recorded message from hospital saying that cancer had been ruled out. Awaiting further details in a couple of days - but must say my mood has lightened considerably!
> 
> Might treat myself to a new bike in celebration!!


yea!! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Capeditiea

I suddenly feel like a stalker while reading these... :O


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.
> 
> Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything.
> 
> I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week.
> 
> It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.
> 
> Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


I am ripping the G's now. 
They are a killer because I have soooooooooooooooo many Grateful Dead recordings. They are a real pain to tag too which drags out the process.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Am I the only person who gets annoyed when the opening credits of a TV show still pop up even though the show itself has been on for ten minutes? What the hell is THAT all about?


----------



## Flamme

So much fatigue from weather changes and lack of sleep also bike is broken so i cant spent all the energy acummulated during the winter, not a good combo...


----------



## Selby

I grabbed my partner's lunch instead of mine prior to leaving the house. This means my salad has tomatoes. What kind of sociopath eats tomatoes?!?


----------



## Klassik

Selby said:


> I grabbed my partner's lunch instead of mine prior to leaving the house. This means my salad has tomatoes. What kind of sociopath eats tomatoes?!?


I don't have a problem with toe-may-toes. To-mat-toes, OTOH, .


----------



## Kivimees

Blancrocher said:


> I decided to dig through the freezer. Turns out that behind all the tubs of ice cream, frozen pizzas, and other impulse purchases there are a number of healthy and delicious leftover meals I'd forgotten about.


You don't get to enjoy any healthy and delicious leftover meals until you eat your way to them.


----------



## Blancrocher

Kivimees said:


> You don't get to enjoy any healthy and delicious leftover meals until you eat your way to them.


You drive a hard bargain, Kivimees...agreed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AH! Finished my recital in grand style! It's a bummer that not more people showed up (and maybe my fault...bummer). Lots of hard work and no pay (I think). Anyway, I got some praise for the program and my playing, so I'm happily drinking a beer, and have to plan tomorrows Listening-class. My next project is with a local star-violinist, so I bet the public will come rushing!


----------



## Klassik

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My next project is with a local star-violinist, so I bet the public will come rushing!


I might travel to see you perform if you ever perform with Vilde Frang. :devil: Of course, I won't be there to see you. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

If you end a word document with a graph, it sometimes creates an additional blank page that you can't eliminate with any of the various delete/edit buttons. I've been maddened by this for years. Turns out that all you have to do is set the font size to 1.


----------



## Vronsky

I'm interested what are the penalties for driving in alcoholized condition in the country in which you live? In the city I'm living in, we have constant problem with drunk drivers. In every action organized by the police in the weekends, approximately 35% of the tested drivers are driving with significant amount of alcohol in their blood/system. The penalties are insignificant, they range from 225 to 400 euros. Plus the system doesn't work, many of the penalized drivers are using their connections in the police or the court to avoid paying the penalty. Very often tragedies are happening, young kids or people, aged 10 to 30 are killed in the driving lanes. I'm not sure what actions should be taken, but much of this has with the rotten mentality of the people here and their moral backbone. There's no cure in the world for that.


----------



## Guest

Where are you Vronsky?

In the UK it is an automatic ban for driving over the limit. Other costs include large fines, having to retake the driving test and sometimes even prison. Only alcoholics and people who don't think that laws are made for them tend to drink drive nowadays. They can only be stopped with incarceration. 

The bigger problems on UK roads tend to be motorists who are sober but sleepy, incompetent, aggressive, use their car like a loaded weapon etc. Thousands die every year and tens of thousands seriously injured. Pretty much all of these incidents are avoidable.

Funnily enough, there is a negative correlation between road incidents and the deepness of economic recession, so in the past few years numbers have improved substantially. It also provides evidence that problem drivers should be hurt badly in their pockets if there is going to be a near elimination of incidents.


----------



## Vronsky

Tulse said:


> Where are you Vronsky?
> 
> In the UK it is an automatic ban for driving over the limit. Other costs include large fines, having to retake the driving test and sometimes even prison. Only alcoholics and people who don't think that laws are made for them tend to drink drive nowadays. They can only be stopped with incarceration.
> 
> The bigger problems on UK roads tend to be motorists who are sober but sleepy, incompetent, aggressive, use their car like a loaded weapon etc. Thousands die every year and tens of thousands seriously injured. Pretty much all of these incidents are avoidable.
> 
> Funnily enough, there is a negative correlation between road incidents and the deepness of economic recession, so in the past few years numbers have improved substantially. It also provides evidence that problem drivers should be hurt badly in their pockets if there is going to be a near elimination of incidents.


I'm in Skopje, Macedonia. Back in 2014, we had 21 traffic incidents just in three days (during the weekend, caused mainly by drunk drivers). Skopje today has nearly 800.000 inhabitants, comparable with the biggest cities in UK: Sheffield, Manchester, Leeds, Birmingham, Glasgow etc. But, I don't beleve that any city in the UK had 21 traffic collisions just in one weekend (probably not even London with 9 million inhabitants). Fines and prohibitions work for civilized societies, here we should bring back some of the medieval methods in function.


----------



## Guest

Yes, you are absolutely right according to this table (pg dn a bit).

100,000 motor vehicles cause 49 deaths per year in Macedonia, but only 5 in Britain.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

In Guinea the same statistic is 9,000.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> 100,000 motor vehicles cause 49 deaths per year in Macedonia, but only 5 in Britain.


That's still better than the US, but I'm sure people in the US drive many more miles. Anyway, drunk driving is a big problem in Houston even with stiff penalties for drunk driving in Texas (like most states). Fines in the 5 digits and jail time are common. Having said that, it seems like many offenders are repeat offenders.


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> That's still better than the US, but I'm sure people in the US drive many more miles. Anyway, drunk driving is a big problem in Houston even with stiff penalties for drunk driving in Texas (like most states). Fines in the 5 digits and jail time are common. Having said that, it seems like many offenders are repeat offenders.


Even allowing for miles driven, UK have half the fatalities of US according to the third column.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Even allowing for miles driven, UK have half the fatalities of US according to the third column.


Which is interesting because the US has much bigger cars than the UK, but there's many other factors involved as well. Driver skill, potential penalties, amount of high-speed roads, weather conditions, and so forth.


----------



## Guest

Yes I would have thought that USA roads are wider and quieter than ours in general. The French have great roads, almost perfect for drivers, but a bad death rate, This is mainly because too many use their roads as a racetrack.

I understand that tailgating is bad in US. This may have some effect on the figures, but yes, there are numerous variables.


----------



## Rambler

Just back from a trip to the English Lake District. Climbed up a mountain to watch the sun set, Climbed into my bivy bag 50 yards from the summit, and got up at 5 am to watch the sun rise Rather cold, over night - our water froze. But it really was worth it for sunset and sunrise with low lying mists over Coniston Water. Great being on the tops in the early morning when no one else was around. Wonderful warm clear day as we descended into the valley!


----------



## Flamme

Vronsky said:


> I'm in Skopje, Macedonia. Back in 2014, we had 21 traffic incidents just in three days (during the weekend, caused mainly by drunk drivers). Skopje today has nearly 800.000 inhabitants, comparable with the biggest cities in UK: Sheffield, Manchester, Leeds, Birmingham, Glasgow etc. But, I don't beleve that any city in the UK had 21 traffic collisions just in one weekend (probably not even London with 9 million inhabitants). Fines and prohibitions work for civilized societies, here we should bring back some of the medieval methods in function.


You are in Skopje bro? Would never think...800 000 inhabitants, wow it certainly grown a lot since 90s!!! Traffic is crazy in Balkans...


----------



## Flamme

Topic...Thinking how i got myself too much into esoteric side of YT videos, it seems all ''gurus'' are now online...And there is some (rudimentary?) use of hypnosis so one needs to be alert for signs of mind control even when they claim they are against it and spread conspiracy theories...Sometimes the ones who warn about others are the ones you need to warn others about!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart's in for an endoscopy under anaesthetic tomorrow, to check that the procedure in 2015 really did eradicate that awkward polyp - one of my least favourite words in the language. He should be home by the afternoon, but has been told to pack a bag 'just in case' - and I can't help worrying a little, because over the years he has specialised in Unexpected Health Scares and Rare Medical Conditions. 

Will try to sleep tonight with fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## Guest

Hope there's not a UHS nor RMC; that's just attention seeking.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> Taggart's in for an endoscopy under anaesthetic tomorrow, to check that the procedure in 2015 really did eradicate that awkward polyp - one of my least favourite words in the language. He should be home by the afternoon, but has been told to pack a bag 'just in case' - and I can't help worrying a little, because over the years he has specialised in Unexpected Health Scares and Rare Medical Conditions.
> 
> Will try to sleep tonight with fingers and toes crossed...


Best wishes to Taggart. Hope all goes well.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> ... over the years he has specialized in Unexpected Health Scares and Rare Medical Conditions.
> ...


You are a very lucky woman to have such an unpredictable, exciting and exotic man! 

'looking forward to the good news.


----------



## znapschatz

Ingélou, best wishes for a favorable outcome and an uneventful procedure for Taggart.


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> You are a very lucky woman to have such an unpredictable, exciting and exotic man!
> 
> 'looking forward to the good news.


I'd prefer him to be a bit duller this time .... but thanks!


----------



## JosefinaHW

I see that Taggart is online! Does that mean the endoscopy is over and went very well? (By the way, first time I ever saw your profile picture!!! My, my, my..... Ingelou TRULY is a SERIOUSLY LUCKY WOMAN! :devil

....and vice versa, of course!


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> I see that Taggart is online! Does that mean the endoscopy is over and went very well? (By the way, first time I ever saw your profile picture!!! My, my, my..... Ingelou TRULY is a SERIOUSLY LUCKY WOMAN! :devil
> 
> ....and vice versa, of course!


No - it means he got up early & wasn't allowed to eat anything, so consoled himself with looking at the site.
He's probably undergoing the procedure right now. They're going to phone me this afternoon - though I'll probably weaken about midday and ring them first. 
Thanks - I too think that Taggart is rather dishy.


----------



## Flamme

Just a ''waiting game''.


----------



## Taggart

Everything went well. They didn't go for all the bells and whistles, just a quick look around to see that all was well. The initial report was positive.

Thanks for all the good wishes. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Yes - they got their wires crossed. Tag was told it was a more 'de luxe' endoscopy and when we went in, the nurse told me that it was an 'all day' job and they had to allow four hours after the anaesthetic to make sure his pancreas was working properly. 

Result - I went home feeling worried and to pass the time and take my mind off things, started some strenuous fiddle practice. So I missed the mobile phone calls  until I was taking a break by doing some washing and wiping. 

The sink was filling up nicely with soapy water when finally I heard my phone - I had to 'pick him up straight away' and they'd 'tell me why when I got there' - so I dashed out of the house, dived into the car, got two streets away - and wondered if I'd left the tap on. Of course I hadn't, but all in all, I was getting up to 'high doh' quite unnecessarily. 

But I'd have been even worse without TC - so thanks, amigos! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I think you both need a single malt.


----------



## distantprommer

I have been absent a while. I suffered an accident that has forced me to use a wheelchair much of the time. It is slowly getting better, but my back, which for years has had painful spells, became excruciating. To make matters worse, at about the same time my wife and I had a bad case of food poisoning. She was better in a week or so. It took me more than a month on medications to get over it.

As we were visiting family in Hong Kong, we were unable to fly back home for a number of weeks. 

We are now back, and getting into the routine of things again although I cannot get into my car yet. It is too small. Taxis are cheap enough here in Playa.


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you are on the mend.


----------



## LezLee

distantprommer said:


> I have been absent a while. I suffered an accident that has forced me to use a wheelchair much of the time. It is slowly getting better, but my back, which for years has had painful spells, became excruciating. To make matters worse, at about the same time my wife and I had a bad case of food poisoning. She was better in a week or so. It took me more than a month on medications to get over it.
> 
> As we were visiting family in Hong Kong, we were unable to fly back home for a number of weeks.
> 
> We are now back, and getting into the routine of things again although I cannot get into my car yet. It is too small. Taxis are cheap enough here in Playa.


I'm so sorry to hear that, DP. Will you be able to travel to the Proms?


----------



## CnC Bartok

DP - chin up, thoughts are with you.


----------



## CnC Bartok

And ditto Taggart And Ingelou.


----------



## distantprommer

LezLee said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, DP. Will you be able to travel to the Proms?


It is my intention to not miss this years Proms. I am targeting the last two weeks (August-September) of the season. I must maintain my unbroken record of 62 years in attendance of at least one or two Proms per year.

I have had to rely on wheelchairs at the airports when we flew back from Hong Kong. Aisle seats (economy of course). It worked out fine. I suspect that this will be the case for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Taggart said:


> Everything went well. They didn't go for all the bells and whistles, just a quick look around to see that all was well. The initial report was positive.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes. :tiphat:


Wonderful news!


----------



## Klassik

So I listened to a CD of Franz Danzi's Op. 56 wind quintets this evening. I checked out the track listings while listening and saw the run time for the menuetto of Op. 56, No. 3. 4'33"!  I was concerned that I brought a CD with 4'33" of nothing on it, but the menuetto was actually a non-silent menuetto. Phew. :lol: Oh, in case you're wondering, I really enjoyed the light-hearted melodies in the first movement on that No. 3 quintet. It's worth checking out if you like chamber music for winds from that era.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> So I listened to a CD of Franz Danzi's Op. 56 wind quintets this evening. I checked out the track listings while listening and saw the run time for the menuetto of Op. 56, No. 3. 4'33"!  I was concerned that I brought a CD with 4'33" of nothing on it, but the menuetto was actually a non-silent menuetto. Phew. :lol: Oh, in case you're wondering, I really enjoyed the light-hearted melodies in the first movement on that No. 3 quintet. It's worth checking out if you like chamber music for winds from that era.


:O imma have to listen to this some time


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O imma have to listen to this some time


Indeed you should. Franz Danzi was a friend of and mentor to Carl Maria von Weber. Plus, Franz is the son of Innocenz. No, really! His father was noted cellist Innocenz Danzi. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

I accidentally deleted all of my "subscribed threads." After a moment of horror, I achieved a state of calm, and then to my surprise I even developed a sense of freedom to pursue new interests and possibilities. So it is with an air of liberation that I peruse the latest posts on the forum.


----------



## Rambler

Today I cycled from Preston to St Annes-on-Sea (my birthplace) and on to Blackpool. Not really that far - and pretty flat - but I was rather saddle sore - so I returned on the train. Quite busy (I thought Sunday on the train would be less crowded). Only just managed to squeeze my bike on - I do wish trains in the UK had more space for bicycles! But at least they don't charge extra for carrying the bike.

This week I'm getting organised for a trip to the north of Scotland (Ullapool). Heading up this coming Saturday for a week in a rented cottage, followed by a few days camping - weather and midges permitting!


----------



## Taplow

Rambler said:


> This week I'm getting organised for a trip to the north of Scotland (Ullapool). Heading up this coming Saturday for a week in a rented cottage, followed by a few days camping - weather and midges permitting!


My father grew up in Ullapool - the house with the blue door right next to the youth hostel on Shore Street. Say hello for me!


----------



## LezLee

Taplow said:


> My father grew up in Ullapool - the house with the blue door right next to the youth hostel on Shore Street. Say hello for me!


I love Ullapool, specially the Ceilidh Place. Great food, art exhibitions and quality live music. The ferry over to Stornoway is worth a go in nice weather.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am currently on the fence whether or not to make a non-classical album, or make a classical work... not entirely sure... i am being pulled in both directions. 
Which the Non-Classical would be really aggressive and crazy, with bits and pieces of calm... or i could intend this for the classical work... which i am still thinking which instruments would make it sound how i want...


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.
> 
> Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything.
> 
> I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week.
> 
> It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.
> 
> Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


Well, as I suspected ripping the G's has set me back. I am now in my 3rd week on this letter!

It's all my Grateful Dead cd's that has caused my slowdown.

I should finish this week though, possibly as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Some great Corbetts to the north of Ullapool. Remarkable views on a clear day.


----------



## Capeditiea

So the work is turning out to be amazing i have 3:42 composed. and i am currently working on a 16 second passage.  *nods, this work will knock you off your socks, burn the socks, then cause some kinda heart rate increase, to the point where you suddenly wonder if this is classical music any more... 
and then you feel a bit of emotion for a few bars. and then an intense wave of insanity which the piano, violin, and cello cause your mind to go wild... 

:3 *nods, a Warning Label may be necessary... stating, "Warning: this work may cause spontainious cumbustion."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> So the work is turning out to be amazing i have 3:42 composed. and i am currently working on a 16 second passage.  *nods, this work will knock you off your socks, burn the socks, then cause some kinda heart rate increase, to the point where you suddenly wonder if this is classical music any more...
> and then you feel a bit of emotion for a few bars. and then an intense wave of insanity which the piano, violin, and cello cause your mind to go wild...
> 
> :3 *nods, a Warning Label may be necessary... stating, "Warning: this work may cause spontainious cumbustion."


Just be sure you get past the 4'33" block


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just be sure you get past the 4'33" block


:O that is my goal for taking the rest of the night off to watch some anime. :3 just 31 seconds to do before that point.


----------



## Blancrocher

I took like 25 items through the 10-or-less register. Not my finest moment.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Blancrocher said:


> I took like 25 items through the 10-or-less register. Not my finest moment.


You gave the people behind you and the cashier the opportunity to develop further the virtue of forbearance.


----------



## eljr

Blancrocher said:


> I took like 25 items through the 10-or-less register. Not my finest moment.


LOL, I am such a jerk when people do this.

I count their items out loud and mutter to myself, "now that sign says 10 items or less and I count 25 items..., maybe I miscounted...1, 2 , 3, 4, 5....24, 25. No I did not miscount. Must be that they are important people or...."

I am a real jerk about it.

Inevitably, a week or so later, yeah you guessed it. There I am in the 10 item or less with 25 things being all sheepish!


----------



## Klassik

I decided to turn on one of the classical channels on Music Choice while I was working on something. I saw that they had a piece by Schubert on. I listened for a couple minutes, but I was rather confused by the dated style of the music. I decided to give the screen a second look to see what Schubert piece I was listening to.

Well, it turns out that it said Schobert, not Schubert.  It was pretty good though.  It seems that Schobert died from eating poisonous mushrooms. I could see Schubert dying from the same thing. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

New Monarch butterfly season. My wife placed the first eleven caterpillars (very tiny) onto milkweed plants in our little indoor enclosure. I’ll be keeping a spreadsheet of how many caterpillars and chrysalises go in, how many butterflies come out…

Yeah, I know. ****. (Oops, TC didn't like that! A-n-a-l.)


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> New Monarch butterfly season. My wife placed the first eleven caterpillars (very tiny) onto milkweed plants in our little indoor enclosure. I'll be keeping a spreadsheet of how many caterpillars and chrysalises go in, how many butterflies come out…
> 
> Yeah, I know. ****. (Oops, TC didn't like that! A-n-a-l.)


I think that's very wholesome.


----------



## ldiat

and guess what i got today??? all together "WHAT DID YOU GET LDIAT?" well, i got a salted caramel muffin!!!! "SO" well this muffin is special 'cause its made with marijuana!! "GASP". well my daughter has a doctors script for medical marijuana. She asked me to come with her to the "store" to just check it out! so in i go, but to go to the "sales room" i had to show my ID being new for a profile. and since it was my first time i got a "token" (no pun intended) for a tour. and also for the first time i got a Special Salted Caramel Muffin. 35mg! and it comes in its own sealed little container. very cool gonna get looped 2nite!!...................NOT! I have my wine. my kid can have it.

ps they have popcorn flavors made with it..................I'm going back


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> and guess what i got today??? all together "WHAT DID YOU GET LDIAT?" well, i got a salted caramel muffin!!!! "SO" well this muffin is special 'cause its made with marijuana!! "GASP". well my daughter has a doctors script for medical marijuana. She asked me to come with her to the "store" to just check it out! so in i go, but to go to the "sales room" i had to show my ID being new for a profile. and since it was my first time i got a "token" (no pun intended) for a tour. and also for the first time i got a Special Salted Caramel Muffin. 35mg! and it comes in its own sealed little container. very cool gonna get looped 2nite!!...................NOT! I have my wine. my kid can have it.
> 
> ps they have popcorn flavors made with it..................I'm going back


:O well... i guess it is time to go there. :3 
they grant cannabis for migraines there correct?


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I started ripping CD's 3 years ago. I decided it was impossible to rip all my CD's so I'd just rip the new stuff I bought.
> 
> Then after a while I ripped some of my favorite pieces also.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I finally decided to rip everything.
> 
> I am doing it alphabetically, one letter a week.
> 
> It's been three weeks so I completed the C's yesterday.
> 
> Should be done this year. (after the alphabet I have others like various artists, soundtracks, Christmas....


I finally finished the G's. 
Problem is, the H's are just as difficult because I have quite a few Hot Tuna live shows. 
Live shows are difficult to rip because of all the tagging and hunting down cover or inventing art.


----------



## Klassik

eljr said:


> Problem is, the H's are just as difficult because I have quite a few Hot Tuna live shows.


Hot Tuna live shows? Interesting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Hot Tuna live shows? Interesting.


Not to be mixed with White Rabbit


----------



## eljr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not to be mixed with White Rabbit


In truth, I do have them on the same platter.


----------



## Rambler

Just back from a week in Ullapool. Mainly in unsettled weather (not too much rain but plenty of wind and rather cool.

Enjoyed eating out at the 'Ceilidh Place' (thanks LezLee for the recommendation).

I climbed
- Stac Pollaidh (but not to it's summit. There is a rather exposed move near the summit which I managed 30 years ago- but I'm now a bit more cautious). 
- Cul Mor, quite easy except for a section near the summit climbing over quartzite boulders. Fantastic views but was it windy.

I always think this area (Coigach) has one of the most extraordinary landscapes in Britain.

There was still quite a bit of snow on the higher mountains - my nephew tackled An Teallach to find waste deep snow on the route.

Unfortunately too windy for boat trips!


----------



## Rambler

The weather is rather nice up here in the north of England. So I'll ignore the Royal wedding and football finals (being rather apathetic to sports). Instead I climbed some local hills - but forgot my sunhat on one of those rare Lancashire days I could really have done with it. 
I watched dozens of paragliders, half expecting them to collide such was their density. Quite close by were a number of conventional gliders from a gliding club at the base of the hill. 

The hills in question were Parlick and Fairsnape Fell. These are the closest hills of significance to my home. Is this the most popular gliding spot in Lancashire? I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We're going to move to the countryside. Sick of middle of the city with traffic and building projects soon to begin. Found our dream house, but that's going to be challenging driving to work in the winter. Photographer coming next tuesday. The air is fresh and traffic far away where we have decided on. The house is cheaper than the one we own. Hopefully our house is very attractive for many, to press up the price, and our future home is so far away that nobody wants to buy it.


----------



## laurie

I spent this (surprisingly!) sunny Saturday morning watching my favorite people (my granddaughter, 7, & grandson, 5 ) play soccer . They are so much fun to watch at these ages ~ preschooler soccer games are _hilarious!_ :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

today is quite strange... first i wake up at 11 or so... go out and vape... :O it suddenly feels like late autumn... with rain clouds and wind... :O suddenly my mom tells me, (after my next vape session...) that it is about to rain in a few hours.  hopefully it is a brutal storm that would be epik. :3 then i could go out side do the tornado dance and hope one is accurate instead of accidently hitting in some random location... but instead hitting here in this area.  because i have not experienced a tornado first hand yet... *nods, it would be amazing to experience.

So, after the arguement that my dad and brother will have in the next few hours resolves, due to the fact my brother wants to get a new car... but my dad doesn't want him to get one... for very obvious reasons. (yet my dad is emphatically angry about it...) so it may end up being a brutal arguement... *nods, and here my mom was wanting to take a nap... while i was wanting to watch an anime that is fun-lving and such... it is a really good anime too... https://www.anime-planet.com/anime/kobato

:3 written by my favourite manga artists, Clamp.  they are amazing.

But then i have to deal with my local friend who looks like Debussey... (but doesn't have the musical passion Debussey had... actually the opposite.) wants me to come over tomorrow... but i still wanna work on my music... and have been over there a bit this past week... yet i am so close to beating Dark Souls 3... (just have a lord of cinder to defeat, a few areas to explore, gather the estus shards, the undead bonefragments, the two DLCs, and the final boss.) Then i can play new game plus  
But still, as i am addicted to that game, i have to control my self since i am studying and working on Opus 4... which is a study of each epoch... (for future reference via song formations. and not at all supposed to sound thrilling or amazing... just examples to remind me which they are.) Which the goal for completion is my birthday... June 13th. 

:O after typing this a big boom happened outside. like either a backfiring of a car or a transmitter deciding it is a great idea to go boom... either way i jumped...


----------



## Blancrocher

Our two recycling bins appear to have been stolen. I did not expect such a thing to happen.


----------



## laurie

Blancrocher said:


> Our two recycling bins appear to have been stolen. I did not expect such a thing to happen.


Well, that _is_ odd ... you must have some pretty valuable recyclables! Are your bins the kind that are provided by the city?


----------



## Blancrocher

laurie said:


> Well, that _is_ odd ... you must have some pretty valuable recyclables! Are your bins the kind that are provided by the city?


Yeah, city bins. They were empty, I believe. Our bins for regular garbage and yard waste remain.

It's possible that ours got thrown in with our neighbors; I'm not sure how many they have.


----------



## Capeditiea

Blancrocher said:


> Yeah, city bins. They were empty, I believe. Our bins for regular garbage and yard waste remain.
> 
> It's possible that ours got thrown in with our neighbors; I'm not sure how many they have.


do you live in florida? :O


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> do you live in florida? :O


Si, he does live in Florida and his name is Chad.

Hang in there, Chad. I'm sure whomever stole your recycling bins will be back to steal your garbage can.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i knew it... florida is not a great place to injest water...


----------



## Blancrocher

I've always regretted Youtube's elimination of the "manage subscriptions" feature. Turns out that it's easy enough to get a free add-on.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i am now looking at various things about giant spiders... :O


----------



## Capeditiea

:O why are there so many freaky spiders in the world? :O 

but there are some cute ones too


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O i am now looking at various things about giant spiders... :O


Anton Fils, is that you?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Anton Fils, is that you?


i really should be listening to some Fils... right about now...


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i really should be listening to some Fils... right about now...


Si. The spiders might not agree, but they got the last laugh with Fils.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Si. The spiders might not agree, but they got the last laugh with Fils.


i still believe that Fils was really "fil"led with spiders to do his works. it makes sense too. :O a little too much sense *slowly turning to suspicious eyes


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i still believe that Fils was really "fil"led with spiders to do his works. it makes sense too. :O a little too much sense *slowly turning to suspicious eyes


Perhaps that explains the Mannheimerisms in his music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No spiders here just a good tractor pull, my weekend activity just gone 









https://www.visitmacedonranges.com/events/gisborne-vintage-machinery-rally-tractor-pull/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Oops wrong street


----------



## Capeditiea

:O here i was simply eaten by cthulhu which i have accidently summoned after composing this Fantasia di Saltarello... which from the sounds of being inside his stomach i happened to compose the third movement of a Galliard.


----------



## Guest

Tractor pulling events are good fun. Some of those lorries can be very powerful and have a good flame show.

Beer tent helps.


----------



## Capeditiea

there is one every august in my parent's home town.  i love that town... it is small... and most of the roads were paved by my mom's side of the family... all rich families (that basically cured the great depression.) are pretty much related to me... *nods, but i don't like mentioning it... because it makes me (nearly a hobo with a roof over my head.) feel more important than i should. :3 

but back to the tractor pull. :O they are loud as hell!


----------



## KenOC

The butterfly season is off to a good start. We released our first batch of ten monarchs today; they came out of their chrysalises yesterday and this morning. All were viable. That left two chrysalises and two big caterpillars in the enclosure.

My wife just took the flashlight down below the deck to look at the milkweed plants and came back with five eggs and two more caterpillars. All went into the enclosure in our living room.


----------



## Kivimees

Some imbecile (me) left a window open today and now the house is full of mosquitoes.

My efforts to blame the dog have been in vain.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kivimees said:


> Some imbecile (me) left a window open today and now the house is full of mosquitoes.
> 
> My efforts to blame the dog have been in vain.


grab three hooks and a net. trap them inside the net, and secretly take photos of them frantically trying to escape.


----------



## Guest

Avon skin so soft.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Worked all day to shine up the house. Photographer coming on tuesday. We're selling! Already bought a new house. Right now, beer is happening to be in my glass


----------



## laurie

KenOC said:


> The butterfly season is off to a good start. We released our first batch of ten monarchs today; they came out of their chrysalises yesterday and this morning. All were viable. That left two chrysalises and two big caterpillars in the enclosure.
> 
> My wife just took the flashlight down below the deck to look at the milkweed plants and came back with five eggs and two more caterpillars. All went into the enclosure in our living room.


You should post some pics of this, Ken !


----------



## Capeditiea

Tulse said:


> Avon skin so soft.


 can i touch?


----------



## Merl

I spent all morning taking crap to the recycling centre and this afternoon had a nice meal (very spicy pizza). Tonight will mostly consist of me getting mashed on gin and Tonic to celebrate the fact that I finished writing my school reports on Friday.


----------



## Guest

For the midges!


----------



## Taplow

Merl said:


> Tonight will mostly consist of me getting mashed on gin and Tonic ...


I hope it's Monkey 47!


----------



## Capeditiea

Tulse said:


> For the midges!


are you sure you posted on the correct thread? and not the three word story?


----------



## Guest

It's very late.


----------



## Capeditiea

Tulse said:


> It's very late.


you are pregnant? :O


----------



## laurie

Tulse said:


> Avon skin so soft.





Tulse said:


> For the midges!





Capeditiea said:


> are you sure you posted on the correct thread? and not the three word story?


:lol::lol:
I'm sure that Tulse was recommending Avon Skin So Soft ( a skin lotion that some people swear by as a bug-repellant, even tho it's not actually - but it works!) for Kivimees' mosquitoe (midges) troubles.
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Thank you Laurie. 

I wasn't very articulate last night.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O so now it all makes sense. 

...i have been confused lately. :O


----------



## Merl

Oh I forgot to mention laughing at Liverpool's terrible goalkeeper.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> Some imbecile (me) left a window open today and now the house is full of mosquitoes.
> 
> My efforts to blame the dog have been in vain.


Our cats eat a lot of our biscuits.


----------



## Kivimees

Installed insect screens on windows before breakfast. Dog supervised.


----------



## Guest

Biscuits put away in biscuit tin. Cats advised of the benefits of a healthy diet.


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Our cats eat a lot of our biscuits.


butter milk or cheese?


----------



## ldiat

one can not make this up PART 1- 3 houses next to each other. all owned and rented out by the same landlord. we live with our daughter and son-in-law(another story) in one, a couple in a 2nd and the son and wife of the landlord in the third. the landlord KICKS out his son and wife out of the house. we do think there was some shady things(drugs selling) going on at the house. 
part 2-- daughter has some health problems and can not work so we do pay utilites-food-phone and other things. and they get behind a months rent....they think. landlord states "you are behind 2 months"! (mean!) but the kids have the canceled check for the month the landlord say they didn't pay. turns out the son of the landlord has a "card" with the first name of the landlord and used it to cash the rent check! and pocket the cash!!! now who has egg on there face?ut:

ps all caught up as we have helped with the one month rent


----------



## KenOC

laurie said:


> You should post some pics of this, Ken !


Laurie, here's a pic I took last year of two of our monarch caterpillars.


----------



## Tristan

Graduating from Stanford in two weeks. Very excited...and nervous  The next major stage of my life begins very soon!


----------



## NjaP

I'm working towards completing my Masters (in composition) so it's intense work every day for hours and hours. Add to that, I'm intensely working through some music theory books whilst completing my working through my portfolio, to plug in any gaps that I spot in my education (not that one ever stops learning! 'Gaps' will always be there). 
Naturally, I'm anxious about my future because composition isn't a lucrative field (concert music, anyway) and I'm terrible on the piano so performance isn't a field I can use to make small money on the side. So exciting and scare all around.


----------



## TxllxT

NjaP said:


> I'm working towards completing my Masters (in composition) so it's intense work every day for hours and hours. Add to that, I'm intensely working through some music theory books whilst completing my working through my portfolio, to plug in any gaps that I spot in my education (not that one ever stops learning! 'Gaps' will always be there).
> Naturally, I'm anxious about my future because composition isn't a lucrative field (concert music, anyway) and I'm terrible on the piano so performance isn't a field I can use to make small money on the side. So exciting and scare all around.


Welcome on TC and wishing you a sustainable future in music!


----------



## ldiat

and after 2 years and some problems our house is sold.....thank you!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

i regret to inform you all that in 36 hours or so... i will be with out phone service for a couple of weeks, which how i conversate on TC is through the service... in the mean time i will provide you with some interesting information. 

1. i am gonna aim to transcribe not only the rest of Op. 5 Piano Madness Sonata but also transcribe, Op. 6 Symphonic Poem: My Immortaility Begins, and if i have enough time, i shall also Transcribe a work i have not released in non-classical and make it classical. Which will be a Concerto Grosso for Harpsichord, Piano, Organ, (Alto or Tenor) Sax and Strings. 

2. i will be selling all my magic the gathering cards, so i can get closer to obtaining a piano or a new phone and number... haven't decided yet. both are kinda necessary. 

3. hopefully by then the server for my site starts to work beautifully again when i return.


----------



## TxllxT

ldiat said:


> and after 2 years and some problems our house is sold.....thank you!!!


some problems....bush fires?


----------



## ldiat

TxllxT said:


> some problems....bush fires?


thanks no in Pittsburgh it gets cold. one of the real estate agents. turned the water on in Feb. and a water pipe broke from freezing and over 200,000 gal of water ran through the house till some one finally turned it off. it took 5 months to get all fixed $15 grand. insurance covered. also the first agent gave us some bad info. told us to paint the rooms then move out cause it would be easier to sell....but this agent didn't really try to sell the house for 3 months. would not return are calls. called main office and got one who really helped and sold it for us. thanks for asking


----------



## laurie

KenOC said:


> Laurie, here's a pic I took last year of two of our monarch caterpillars.


Awesome, thanks, Ken! Do you have any pics of your butterfly enclosure? My grandson's preschool class has been "growing" butterflies this year, & they just released 2 of the 3 into the school garden; Jack has been fascinated by it, but was _heartbroken_ when one butterfly emerged with a crinkled wing that didn't open .... he thought it was going to die  . He was so happy when he found out that it would just live in the "house" instead of the garden, & would be ok.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Been meditating in all the rooms of my house today


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Norman Gunston said:


> Been meditating in all the rooms of my house today


All at the same time ?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Off to America to do research for an upcoming book. It was great fun being here - hope you enjoyed having a spare Australian around as you're now down to one I'm afraid. Best wishes to all and thank you! 

When it's published (approx. 2020) I'll be back politely requesting that you actually purchase the book rather than passing around a single copy from the lending library 2500 times... prats...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You'll have to keep us Pratts updated as to how the book is going and which Muso's you interview for it.

Did you know that Boris Karloff's real name was Willian Pratt and he is my wifes great Uncle............:lol:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You'll have to keep us Pratts updated as to how the book is going and which Muso's you interview for it.


It's "prat" with but a single "t".. prat... You're virtually surrounded by the English here and yet we have an Australian who apparently can't spell the word "prat".

Look mate, unless you get your act together and right quick at that you're in danger of being relegated from "Australian" down to "Tasmanian".

I've been here for two weeks and you've been here for like 20 years and yet if it wasn't for me this lot wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a bogan, a hoon, and a houso.

Who's to teach them how to do an epic drift now that I've left?... prat...

I will update as requested and hope to post the interview videos on youtube when the proper legal issues are sorted out. I have Roger McGuinn - The Byrds, Richie Furay - Buffalo Springfield and Poco, Timothy B. Schmidt - Poco and The Eagles and Jeff Hanna and Jimmy Fadden (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band) scheduled with others currently in rather tiresome and tedious negotiations.

Neil Young's agent has told my agent to rack off so I rather doubt that I'll be interviewing Neil... prat...

And oh... England? - Allow me to gloat in advance (and in absentia) as our lads give yours the thrashing of their lives at The Grange. … prats...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you know that Boris Karloff's real name was Willian Pratt and he is my wifes great Uncle............:lol:


Desperately hoping that the resemblance of the Karloff family didn't carry through to the wife, old boy...


----------



## Norman Gunston

Eddie tells me thats its all good and no family resemblence what so ever lol

But his wife does have one green eyes and a blue one


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> Eddie tells me thats its all good and no family resemblence what so ever lol
> 
> But his wife does have one green eyes and a blue one


I really do hope that it's not in addition to the two that she already has...

and with that allow me to exit stage left pursued by bear... prat...


----------



## Norman Gunston

Dont forget the Tuna


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I really do hope that it's not in addition to the two that she already has...
> 
> and with that allow me to exit stage left pursued by bear... prat...


If she had that many eyes I'd never make it on to TC


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If she had that many eyes I'd never make it on to TC


I really didn't phrase that as well as I would have liked. It sounded as if I was suggesting that she had four eyes placed upon her face when what I really wanted to suggest was that she had two upon her face and that the other two were perhaps in a jar upon the mantelpiece or in her purse or some such odd storage place suggesting that perhaps she might start collecting eyes as something of a hobby. A hobby which one would wish to discourage at all costs of course. Sometimes my Australian/English - English/Australian translator doesn't quite work as intended.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i am not sure which of the two options are more disturbing... but if in fact she has only two eyes and of those colours... :O your wife is rare...  and that is amazing...

i must ask though... can she see spirits?


----------



## RogerExcellent

As in Ghosty stuff, scary


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Capeditiea said:


> : ..
> 
> i must ask though... can she see spirits?


Only for as long as they're in the shot glass. After she tosses back the shooter the spirits disappear...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

"Final boarding call from Sydney to Los Angeles" Quantas announcement is a fitting final post as they wouldn't accept my wanting to continue posting in "Three Word Story" to be sufficient reason to delay the flight... prats... 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Either bedbound or busy! Down with a virus; then minding a newspaper while the journalist is away (often working 10 hour plus days - being the single journalist in a new place). I finally (!) have the internet connected, so can catch up on posts I've missed. 

Enfin, me voici, mes enfans!


----------



## Guest

Recording today and on the weekend for Chandos. L'Enfance du Christ by Berlioz. Should be fun!


----------



## Norman Gunston

thinking of interview some celebs maybe cowboy even


----------



## Prat

^No don't do it


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Recording today and on the weekend for Chandos. L'Enfance du Christ by Berlioz. Should be fun!


CD patch session this morning but I want to stay in bed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We moved to the countryside! Today I followed our cat on his first trip in the neighbourhood. I was probably more nervous than him  I accidentally leaned on a fencepost with bird poop...


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> We moved to the countryside! Today I followed our cat on his first trip in the neighbourhood. I was probably more nervous than him  I accidentally leaned on a fencepost with bird poop...


This is an excellent anecdote.  
It reminds me of the last time I was very nervous, I was going out with my girlfriend for the first time and I was quite nervous, as one would be. I sat on a bench and there was bird poo on it that got in my back.


----------



## Klassik

Today is Father's Day here in the US. I plan on listening to a recording from my late father's classical music collection tonight. I'm not sure what I'll go for, but maybe I'll go for some Beethoven conducted by Anton Nanut (he was quite the cheapskate, but in this case being a cheapskate netted superior performances IMO) or maybe I'll listen to one of the several Mozart recordings he purchased. We'll see.

My father was a great guy. He introduced me to classical music, but he was never a pseudo-intellectual about it. He was open-minded and listened to all kinds of things, but he was also honest about liking what he liked. He didn't need to fabricate a bunch of nonsense to justify his tastes. While he loved classical music, he never shunned or denigrated other forms of music because he liked so many different forms of music. He'd mix in a little disco or jazz while listening to classical. My father was also well-educated and well-traveled. He knew about the history of music and knew, therefore, that classical music was nothing to be prudish about. My father knew that music was human expression and that human expression is important. Looking beyond music, my father knew to never give into rubbish ideology and empty/destructive authoritarianism.

It's easy to overlook some of the most important gifts we've received in life. I've been on TC long enough now, however, to understand the wisdom my father possessed. I'll thank Bach for that because it has become clear to me that not everyone was so fortunate. My father wasn't one to speak of starving children in China. Rather, he preferred to speak of the intellectually starving children in our neighborhood.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O my stomach sounds like a velociraptor calling out to the rest of the velociraptor family... :O i am quite scared that i may indeed be eaten by velociraptors...


but i couldn't really spend Father's Day effectively with my dad, since i still have this migraine... (if it persists longer than today... it would officailly be the longest (yet not as painful thanks to migraine meds.) migraine i have ever had...


----------



## Capeditiea

...i don't think i ever had a run in with bird poop yet... :O


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> ...i don't think i ever had a run in with bird poop yet... :O


Oh you should! There are some interesting experiences to be had. And we'd love to hear your stories when you do, of course.


----------



## ldiat

Capeditiea said:


> ...i don't think i ever had a run in with bird poop yet... :O


this is what you can do....head for a dock/beach on the ocean. look for seagulls. have a bag of cheetos with you. open. wait. many gulls will........appear. and the next thing ya know......bird droppings and no cheetos as the birds steal them:lol:


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> this is what you can do....head for a dock/beach on the ocean. Look for seagulls. Have a bag of cheetos with you. Open. Wait. Many gulls will........appear. And the next thing ya know......bird droppings and no cheetos as the birds steal them:lol:


just kidding!!!


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> ...i don't think i ever had a run in with bird poop yet... :O





shirime said:


> Oh you should! There are some interesting experiences to be had. And we'd love to hear your stories when you do, of course.


I've only been pooped on by a bird once. It was during my visit to India. I could complain about the bird lacking manners, but I saw people pooping in public there too. I suppose the bird heard the old line, "When in Mumbai, do as the Mumbaikars do."


----------



## Capeditiea

ldiat said:


> this is what you can do....head for a dock/beach on the ocean. look for seagulls. have a bag of cheetos with you. open. wait. many gulls will........appear. and the next thing ya know......bird droppings and no cheetos as the birds steal them:lol:


...if i lived on the coast... :3 i might do this, it seems quite thrilling of an experience.


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> I've only been pooped on by a bird once. It was during my visit to India. I could complain about the bird lacking manners, but I saw people pooping in public there too. I suppose the bird heard the old line, "When in Mumbai, do as the Mumbaikars do."


MMmmmm I'd love to visit India one day. A few friends of mine have been to Kerala and loved it there.


----------



## Klassik

shirime said:


> MMmmmm I'd love to visit India one day. A few friends of mine have been to Kerala and loved it there.


They had nice pizzas there when I went 18-19 years ago. Just don't drink the water there or else you'll become quite familiar with poop and their squatter toilets.


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> They had nice pizzas there when I went 18-19 years ago. Just don't drink the water there or else you'll become quite familiar with poop and their squatter toilets.


Marvellous. 

............


----------



## Guest

After the final Berlioz concert. I'm in the middle somewhere, next to an extremely tall tenor.


----------



## Granate

shirime said:


> After the final Berlioz concert. I'm in the middle somewhere, next to an extremely tall tenor.
> 
> View attachment 104830


Are you closer to the tall tenor or the harp?


----------



## Guest

In the choir: third row and ninth person from the left.


----------



## Granate

shirime said:


> In the choir: third row and ninth person from the left.


Then, is your skin pale or you've got a dark long hair?


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> After the final Berlioz concert. I'm in the middle somewhere, next to an extremely tall tenor.
> 
> View attachment 104830


You're not the only noppera-bō in that choir.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Then, is your skin pale or you've got a dark long hair?


Dark long hair.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> You're not the only noppera-bō in that choir.


Uh I'm actually a shirime, but I don't think you want me to prove that to you.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Uh I'm actually a shirime, but I don't think you want me to prove that to you.


I think a shirime is a type of noppera-bō.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I think a shirime is a type of noppera-bō.


i think a shirime is a type of yökai

if all As are Bs and some Cs are Bs, are all letters of the alphabet a noppera-bō?


----------



## ldiat

shirime said:


> In the choir: third row and ninth person from the left.


i see you now! i am waving saying hi:wave: <----see?


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> i see you now! i am waving saying hi:wave: <----see?


HIII!!! 

You can also listen to it here, although there will be an even better recording coming out on Chandos later on http://www.abc.net.au/classic/evenings/mso-lenfance-du-christ/9714886


----------



## Guest

I have a stack of music I have to write for upcoming concerts and events:

A piece for a clarinettist from the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra to be performed in the National Gallery of Victoria as a response to artworks there that are visiting from MoMA, New York (6th of August)

A piece for soprano and two other instruments for a recently formed New Music concert series in Melbourne called 'New Stage.' (22nd of August)

Potentially a piece for Musica Assoluta, a chamber orchestra in Hannover. (16th of September)

A piece for Syzygy Ensemble, a local New Music ensemble (pierrot+percussion), for a composition workshop later in the year.

A short choral work for a choir that specialises in New Music for a couple of performances later this year.

Another choral work for _next year_ for the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Chorus.

An electroacoustic/disklavier piece to add to a series of electroacoustic/instrumental compositions exploring the concept of lucid dreaming, but this piece I might just end up putting online instead.

And also one solo guitar piece I wrote a little while ago will be premiered in late September this year for the Melbourne International Guitar Festival, 2018.

..........

I'm panicking a little!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

shirime said:


> Uh I'm actually a shirime, but I don't think you want me to prove that to you.





dogen said:


> I think a shirime is a type of noppera-bō.





shirime said:


> i think a shirime is a type of yökai
> 
> if all As are Bs and some Cs are Bs, are all letters of the alphabet a noppera-bō?


Shirime (尻目, lit. "buttocks eye") is a strange yōkai with an eye in the place of his anus. The story goes as follows: Long ago, a samurai was walking at night down the road to Kyōto, when he heard someone calling out for him to wait. "Who's there?!" he asked nervously, only to turn around and find a man stripping off his clothes and pointing his bare buttocks at the flabbergasted traveler.

Source: - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirime


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Looks like Cowboy has found what he was looking for.................................. he can rest easy in the saddle now. 
As Confucius say: Man who not poop for many days must take care of back log.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Looks like Cowboy has found what he was looking for.................................. he can rest easy in the saddle now.
> *As Confucius say: Man who not poop for many days must take care of back log.*


Well, there's always a pot at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Looks like Cowboy has found what he was looking for.................................. he can rest easy in the saddle now.
> As Confucius say: Man who not poop for many days must take care of back log.


I will have to defer to your expertise in the matter of all subjects fecal...prat...

Now... back to the book...


----------



## Prat

One makes many a good point


----------



## Capeditiea

so after finishing the transcribing for Op. 6, i looked in my archives for the other thing. :O turns out it has disappeared... so i shall do something new for Op. 7, :3 but under the same title for the most part...  

O yeah i remember what i was going to say... 

Why is it that several anime... have openings and endings of songs i have heard before... but done by another artist... :O but the other artist i cannot figure out. :O


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> so after finishing the transcribing for Op. 6, i looked in my archives for the other thing. :O turns out it has disappeared... so i shall do something new for Op. 7, :3 but under the same title for the most part...
> 
> O yeah i remember what i was going to say...
> 
> Why is it that several anime... have openings and endings of songs i have heard before... but done by another artist... :O but the other artist i cannot figure out. :O


You're gonna have to tell us which anime.

I have a suspicion of this too.............


----------



## Capeditiea

shirime said:


> You're gonna have to tell us which anime.
> 
> I have a suspicion of this too.............


one being the opening of Serial Experiments Lain. the other being the closing to the third 13 episodes of Revolutionary Girl Utena.

which are your suspicions? :O


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> one being the opening of Serial Experiments Lain. the other being the closing to the third 13 episodes of Revolutionary Girl Utena.
> 
> which are your suspicions? :O


I have been over a year without falling back into one of my 'intolerable weeb' episodes so I will have to look back at some of my lists of anime that I watched back then before I am able to give concrete examples.............

But I do think there are definitely similar features across a wide number of openings. I wouldn't be surprised if there is an 'anime opening' generator that just churns out japanese-style applied dominants to a catchy syncopated melody.


----------



## Capeditiea

shirime said:


> I have been over a year without falling back into one of my 'intolerable weeb' episodes so I will have to look back at some of my lists of anime that I watched back then before I am able to give concrete examples.............
> 
> But I do think there are definitely similar features across a wide number of openings. I wouldn't be surprised if there is an 'anime opening' generator that just churns out japanese-style applied dominants to a catchy syncopated melody.


*nods, i was never much of a weeb... even though from the years of 2013-the first two seasons of 2017... i would simply work on music or watch anime, with a few food and sleep breaks randomly... but then i kinda changed my focus on studying classical music. :O so now it is a random anime here and there... :3 i have been into Clamp anime and manga lately. :3

I think you are onto something there. :O

although one of my favourite bands, Yousei Teikoku were found thanks to the anime Seikon no Qwaser


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

shirime said:


> I have a stack of music I have to write for upcoming concerts and events:
> 
> A piece for a clarinettist from the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra to be performed in the National Gallery of Victoria as a response to artworks there that are visiting from MoMA, New York (6th of August)
> 
> A piece for soprano and two other instruments for a recently formed New Music concert series in Melbourne called 'New Stage.' (22nd of August)
> 
> Potentially a piece for Musica Assoluta, a chamber orchestra in Hannover. (16th of September)
> 
> A piece for Syzygy Ensemble, a local New Music ensemble (pierrot+percussion), for a composition workshop later in the year.
> 
> A short choral work for a choir that specialises in New Music for a couple of performances later this year.
> 
> Another choral work for _next year_ for the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Chorus.
> 
> An electroacoustic/disklavier piece to add to a series of electroacoustic/instrumental compositions exploring the concept of lucid dreaming, but this piece I might just end up putting online instead.
> 
> And also one solo guitar piece I wrote a little while ago will be premiered in late September this year for the Melbourne International Guitar Festival, 2018.
> 
> ..........
> 
> I'm panicking a little!


Allow me as a fellow Australian to wish you the very best of luck in your musical endeavours which are daunting to say the least in the challenges that they present in the time frame that you've specified.

I do wish though that you would consider moving to Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth, or even Hobart for that matter as two Melburnians (yourself and Eddie) are one too many as far as this Sidneysider is concerned...


----------



## LezLee

For Eddie and Shirime

From a Melbourne poster over on ‘Amazon Exiles’:

“I've been travelling by train and it's taken me forever - our line has been pretty much out of action for 22 months but today was the grand re-opening of our local station and it looks fab. Unfortunately, there are no lifts or escalators yet (in order to remove level-crossings, the line is now elevated), just 6 banks of 10 steps each - okay going down but you wouldn't be in a hurry going up. The State Government has been bribing us weary travellers over the last 2 years with pizza, ice-cream, muesli bars, bottled water, chocolate bars, etc. Today I got a £2.50 voucher for any of the four local cafes plus 2 bags of 12 chocolate bars!

Had to laugh when our State premier put a post up on FaceBook saying:
The last time Murrumbeena Road didn't have a level-crossing, the light bulb hadn't been invented.
The last time Murrumbeena Road didn't have a level-crossing, the zip fastener hadn't been invented.
The last time Murrumbeena Road didn't have a level-crossing, the ballpoint pen hadn't been invented.

To which some wag responded, "You mean to say folk were walking around in the dark with their flies undone and they couldn't even write a letter to complain about it?"


----------



## Guest

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Allow me as a fellow Australian to wish you the very best of luck in your musical endeavours which are daunting to say the least in the challenges that they present in the time frame that you've specified.
> 
> I do wish though that you would consider moving to Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth, or even Hobart for that matter as two Melburnians (yourself and Eddie) are one too many as far as this Sidneysider is concerned...


Thanks mate, nice to see some more Aussies around. I was born in Sydney and I am around there at least once every year to see family, you got yourself a nice city there!

Mind you, Melbourne probably just has a little more things to do when it comes to classical music than Sydney, but lets not re-start any Melbourne-Sydney war...........


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Prat said:


> One makes many a good point


Bit ironic that one of the least "prat-like" of the prats is actually named "Prat".

Perhaps in my absence you would be willing to assume the official issuance of any further "prat" or "prats" designations on my behalf?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

shirime said:


> ... but lets not re-start any Melbourne-Sydney war...........


Nurturing and maintaining the Melbourne-Sydney war is actually within Eddie's sphere of influence and he tends to get a bit shirty if he thinks you're infringing on his domain so it's best to maintain your neutrality by claiming dual-statehood - Sydney birth coupled with current Melbourne residence will keep you safely out of the line of fire... at least from me as being from Sydney I am as you know both noble and honourable which as you are well aware are two qualities rarely if ever applied to anyone from Melbourne... prats...


----------



## Guest

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Nurturing and maintaining the Melbourne-Sydney war is actually within Eddie's sphere of influence and he tends to get a bit shirty if he thinks you're infringing on his domain so it's best to maintain your neutrality by claiming dual-statehood - Sydney birth coupled with current Melbourne residence will keep you safely out of the line of fire... at least from me as being from Sydney I am as you know both noble and honourable which as you are well aware are two qualities rarely if ever applied to anyone from Melbourne... prats...


Sorry to be a backstabbing traitor, but Melbourne is obviously better than Sydney. I'm taking sides here! ut:
One thing I notice more in Melbourne is that the people here are, on the whole, friendlier to one another, which is certainly what I regard as a very noble and honourable quality in human beings!


----------



## LezLee

Up here, the war is between Glasgow and Edinburgh. A few years ago Glasgow invented the slogan: 
'Glasgow'*s miles* better!'


----------



## Prat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Bit ironic that one of the least "prat-like" of the prats is actually named "Prat".
> 
> Perhaps in my absence you would be willing to assume the official issuance of any further "prat" or "prats" designations on my behalf?


Haven't you gone yet?

Melbourne has a much nicer climate and is a much more attractive city. Sydney is sweaty and congested. Blue mountains are nice though, plus the coastline to the south of the city.


----------



## Guest

Prat said:


> Haven't you gone yet?
> 
> Melbourne has a much nicer climate and is a much more attractive city. Sydney is sweaty and congested. Blue mountains are nice though, plus the coastline to the south of the city.


Agreed! Outside of Sydney, New South Wales has some of my favourite places I've ever been in Australia. The Blue Mountains has some of the most stunning views, good walks, incredible cultural heritage alone. For a short time I lived in a town around that area when my family _needed_ to escape from sweaty, smelly Sydney.

Wollongong is wonderful too.

North Coast New South Wales has some great beaches I love in summer.

I am glad to be away from the humidity of Sydney. I can't stand humid climates easily.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to think of a single advantage of having a one-eye down under, but I can't just yet.


----------



## Taggart

LezLee said:


> Up here, the war is between Glasgow and Edinburgh. A few years ago Glasgow invented the slogan:
> 'Glasgow'*s miles* better!'


Scotland has only one dedicated opera house, namely the Theatre Royal, Glasgow which has been the home of Scottish Opera since 1975. Does any capital city without an opera house really merit the name?

Edinburgh similarly came late to academic life only acquiring a university 130 years after Glasgow.

Edinburgh has yet to be recognised as a City of Culture.

It's neither a war nor a rivalry _ Edinburgh is just too insignificant to bother with.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Prat said:


> Haven't you gone yet?


First rate impression of my wife - well done, mate, well done! And you're right - just finished the last of the housecleaning and it's Happy Trails to one and all... prats... Cheers!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

shirime said:


> Agreed! Outside of Sydney, New South Wales has some of my favourite places I've ever been in Australia. The Blue Mountains has some of the most stunning views, good walks, incredible cultural heritage alone. For a short time I lived in a town around that area when my family _needed_ to escape from sweaty, smelly Sydney.
> 
> Wollongong is wonderful too.
> 
> North Coast New South Wales has some great beaches I love in summer.
> 
> I am glad to be away from the humidity of Sydney. I can't stand humid climates easily.


I actually live in Seaforth (Northern Beaches region!) which is a suburb of Sydney and which is an unbelievably wonderful and beautiful place to live - it's about 12 km north of central Sydney.

I rather like Melbourne myself and lived there for several years and thus my heart isn't really into bashing it as it's rather difficult to disagree with many of your contentions but Sydney is home and home is where the heart is...

Cheers! I'm off to write the book which isn't getting written when I'm writing here so it's up to you and Eddie to represent the very best that Australia has to offer which will probably be substantially easier to do once I'm actually gone.

I wish you all the inspiration needed to write all of your music at the very top of your form - best of luck - do Australia proud, mate! - and with a final Oi! Oi! Oi! allow me to bid you all a fond farewell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

One last song for Cowboy from downunder


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Scotland has only one dedicated opera house, namely the Theatre Royal, Glasgow which has been the home of Scottish Opera since 1975. Does any capital city without an opera house really merit the name?
> 
> Edinburgh similarly came late to academic life only acquiring a university 130 years after Glasgow.
> 
> Edinburgh has yet to be recognised as a City of Culture.
> 
> It's neither a war nor a rivalry _ Edinburgh is just too insignificant to bother with.


Yeah but Glasgow and Edinburgh aren't really that far apart, so someone from Edinburgh could easily go see operas every now and then, right?

Sydney is a 10+ hour drive from Melbourne. But the Opera House hasn't got very good acoustics so we are very glad to have our State Theatre, Hamer Hall and Melbourne Recital Centre which more than makes up for that fact.


----------



## Guest

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I actually live in Seaforth (Northern Beaches region!) which is a suburb of Sydney and which is an unbelievably wonderful and beautiful place to live - it's about 12 km north of central Sydney.
> 
> I rather like Melbourne myself and lived there for several years and thus my heart isn't really into bashing it as it's rather difficult to disagree with many of your contentions but Sydney is home and home is where the heart is...
> 
> Cheers! I'm off to write the book which isn't getting written when I'm writing here so it's up to you and Eddie to represent the very best that Australia has to offer which will probably be substantially easier to do once I'm actually gone.
> 
> I wish you all the inspiration needed to write all of your music at the very top of your form - best of luck - do Australia proud, mate! - and with a final Oi! Oi! Oi! allow me to bid you all a fond farewell.
> 
> View attachment 104886


Cheers mate! All the best with your book. :cheers:


----------



## geralmar

Capeditiea said:


> ...i don't think i ever had a run in with bird poop yet... :O


Long ago when I was a lowly army enlisted man, I was assigned to a travelling recruiting display which we trucked to shopping malls, county fairs, air shows, and other public events up and down the west coast. One day in sunny San Diego, I decided to break out and wear my brand new army summer uniform. Waiting for transportation to the mall I sat on the wooden bench at the bus stop. When the bus arrived I stood up and two things happened simultaneously: a bird dropped its calling card hitting me square in the back and I caught the back of my pants on a splinter or the head of a nail, ripping my pants from the seat and more than halfway down the back of my leg. Incredibly I noticed neither, and arriving uneventfully at the mall I went inside and stood at attention beside the display. Finally a shopper politely pointed out I had something on the back of my shirt. While I was twisting to examine my shirt I felt the draft down the back of my leg and discovered the rip. I retreated hastily to the restroom and rinsed away the droppings as best I could without soaking my entire shirt. But I could do nothing about the massive rip and lacking a safety pin I spent the rest of my four-hour shift in the middle of the mall discreetly (I hoped) clutching the back of my pants while I talked to anyone who stopped to look at the display or ask questions. Not a memory I relish.


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> Long ago when I was a lowly army enlisted man, I was assigned to a travelling recruiting display which we trucked to shopping malls, county fairs and other public events up and down the West coast. One day in sunny San Diego, I decided to break out and wear my brand new army summer uniform. Waiting for transportation to the mall I sat on the wooden bench at the bus stop. When the bus arrived I stood up and two things happened simultaneously: a bird dropped its calling card hitting me square in the back and I caught the back of my pants on a splinter or the head of a nail, ripping my pants from the seat and more than halfway down the back of my leg. Incredibly I noticed neither and arrived uneventfully at the mall and stood at attention beside the display. Finally a shopper politely pointed out I had something on the back of my shirt. While I was twisting to examine my shirt I felt the draft down the back of my leg and discovered the rip. I retreated hastily to the restroom and rinsed away the droppings as best I could without soaking my entire shirt. But I could do nothing about the massive rip and lacking a safety pin I spent the rest of my four-hour shift in the middle of the mall discreetly (I hoped) clutching the back of my pants while I talked to anyone who stopped. Not a memory I relish.


This is a brilliant story! How unfortunate! I hope you never have such bad luck again! :lol:


----------



## Guest

https://www.australianbookreview.com.au/abr-arts/4960-l-enfance-du-christ-melbourne-symllt


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

shirime said:


> https://www.australianbookreview.com.au/abr-arts/4960-l-enfance-du-christ-melbourne-symllt


Damn missed it sounds like it was good, the concert that is.

Gospel of Matthew hey nice


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gospel of Matthew hey nice


I have been summoned


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

St Matthew said:


> I have been summoned


Yes, looks like your kind of book lol


----------



## Dim7

I had a dream where I was listening music with headphones with loud enough volume that it turned out that others could hear what I was listening, and I was mercilessly bullied for my embarrassing musical taste.


----------



## Prat

But what was the music


----------



## Dim7

Prat said:


> But what was the music


I won't tell, I've learnt my lesson.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dim7 said:


> I won't tell, I've learnt my lesson.


i am just gonna go out on a limb here, and say, Renee Flemming. :3


----------



## Granate

Prat said:


> But what was the music


Eurovision Song Contest 2014


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i am just gonna go out on a limb here, and say, Renee Flemming. :3


That would be awfully embarrassing, , but I don't know if that's what Dim7 was listening to. He said it was on his headphones and not his alarm clock.


----------



## geralmar

Klassik said:


> That would be awfully embarrassing, , but I don't know if that's what Dim7 was listening to. He said it was on his headphones and not his alarm clock.


Why all this hate for Renee Fleming? She's rather attractive for a non-pop female singer.

how to screen capture


----------



## skiptherepeat

I host a podcast called Skip the Repeat, which aims to show the human being within the artist on stage and show that we are all human through stories of family, mishaps, and success. I just released an interview I did with Noa Kageyama, performance psychologist and author of "The Bulletproof Musician."
We talk about his start in classical music and how he got into performance psychology, and the challenges that modern music students face today! It would be fantastic if you had a listen!
You can listen here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/skip-the-repeat/id1308400302?mt=2&i=1000414135714
Hope you enjoy! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Does a performance psychologist focus on marginal gains, or is it just hard drugs?


----------



## Guest

skiptherepeat said:


> I host a podcast called Skip the Repeat, which aims to show the human being within the artist on stage and show that we are all human through stories of family, mishaps, and success. I just released an interview I did with Noa Kageyama, performance psychologist and author of "The Bulletproof Musician."
> We talk about his start in classical music and how he got into performance psychology, and the challenges that modern music students face today! It would be fantastic if you had a listen!
> You can listen here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/skip-the-repeat/id1308400302?mt=2&i=1000414135714
> Hope you enjoy! Thanks!


WTF is itunes ?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Stopped by to answer a PM from Tulse to see if we crossed paths at Cambridge (King's College '74 to '77 - Economics) where I met my Perth-born wife Bridget (King's -'73 to '77 - Medicine) and thought that as long as I was around I might as well end with a tune to help you all remember me with dewy-eyed fondness... prats...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Tulse said:


> WTF is itunes ?


It's Apple Music's streaming service... first-rate selection. The country and folk music selection for the US site is substantially better than that in Australia and so I use IP Helper Pro to trick them into thinking that my pc and iPad is somewhere in America (I choose to make it appear as if I'm in Chicago as both my wife (medicine) and I (economics) attended school (U-Chicago) there together after Cambridge and have many happy memories of our time there) so that I can access titles for the book that would otherwise be prohibitively expensive to acquire via eBay purchase of long out of print LPs.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

geralmar said:


> Why all this hate for Renee Fleming? She's rather attractive for a non-pop female singer.


There's the use of "Renee Fleming" in the literal sense which refers to the actual opera singer herself and the use of "Renee Fleming" as a euphemism that is both simultaneously simple and complex in it's usage and yet which is always intended as a means of disparagement - sometimes as a good-natured jibe and other times as a come-out-swinging no-holds-barred kicking biting and hair-pulling insult which originated as a figurative reference to a forum member.

If you don't already know the difference between "Renee Fleming" and "Renee Fleming" then there's no good reason for you to know this now and besides it's considered to be "good form" to always refer to your fellow forum members in a polite and respectful way because if you don't the bloody prats will rat you out to the moderators in a heart-beat and you'll receive a three-month warning for "trolling"...

I am, of course, speaking in a purely hypothetical manner as a means of an advisory warning against violating the terms of service (ToS) that you agreed to when you signed on.

And don't try using the "I may have signed the terms of service agreement but I certainly didn't read it " defense as that doesn't work.... Again, I am, of course, speaking in a purely hypothetical manner...

Also, don't try using the "I may have signed the terms of service agreement but I thought that most if not all of it was "optional" and more of a suggestion than a rule that I actually had to follow" defense as that too doesn't work... And yet again, I am, of course, speaking in a purely hypothetical manner...

My wife just asked me if I'm working on "the magical book that writes itself"... Sounds rather insulting, doesn't it? But she is, as usual, completely right... Cheers!


----------



## Room2201974

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> My wife just asked me if I'm working on "the magical book that writes itself"... Sounds rather insulting, doesn't it? But she is, as usual, completely right... Cheers!


You could assemble all of your posts here in a book! You could call it: _The Kosmic Views On Talk Classical_ by Cosmic Cowboy. In it, you could tell the story of a fearless cow-poster who, with a mere 126 posts over a less than 2 month period, understands years worth of TC history. Forward (in a very coloratura manner) by Renee Fleming!


----------



## Taplow

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Allow me as a fellow Australian to wish you the very best of luck in your musical endeavours which are daunting to say the least in the challenges that they present in the time frame that you've specified.
> 
> I do wish though that you would consider moving to Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth, or even Hobart for that matter as two Melburnians (yourself and Eddie) are one too many as far as this Sidneysider is concerned...


Oh, Perth? ... No.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hello there! Summer vacation here :clap::cheers::guitar::tiphat:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I do wish though that you would _consider moving to Brisbane, Adelaide, *Perth*, or even Hobart _for that matter as two Melburnians (yourself and Eddie) are one too many as far as this Sidneysider is concerned...





Taplow said:


> *Oh, Perth? ... No.*





Cosmic Cowboy said:


> ...*my Perth-born wife Bridget.*..


A bit of an awkward situation here, old boy, as the wife is a Sandgroper... and this is an excellent opportunity for me to direct her wrath away from me and the "magical book" that I'm somehow hoping will write itself and now you rather than me shall be the recipient of the "withering glance of death"... Better you than me, mate....


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Room2201974 said:


> You could assemble all of your posts here in a book! You could call it: _The Kosmic Views On Talk Classical_ by Cosmic Cowboy. In it, you could tell the story of a fearless cow-poster who, with a mere 126 posts over a less than 2 month period, understands years worth of TC history. Forward (in a very coloratura manner) by Renee Fleming!


It's only been 22 days actually (I signed on 1/6/2018) but it just seems longer as I can be awfully tiresome at times... especially during my apparently never-ending farewells... Cheers! :tiphat:

And *Eddie*? - You _wish_ you could be the Cowboy! And *Tulse*? - no, you can't have the password and you don't know who I am so stop pretending that you do... 

Now... for the one hundredth and final time - Happy Trails!


----------



## Norman Gunston

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> It's only been 22 days actually (I signed on 1/6/2018) but it just seems longer as I can be awfully tiresome at times... especially during my apparently never-ending farewells... Cheers! :tiphat:
> 
> And *Eddie*? - You _wish_ you could be the Cowboy! And *Tulse*? - no, you can't have the password and you don't know who I am so stop pretending that you do...
> 
> Now... for the one hundredth and final time - Happy Trails!


As long as you know who you are or have you forgotten?
I prefer banana benders

I've worked it out - your Renee Fleming


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> As long as you know who you are or have you forgotten?
> I prefer banana benders
> 
> I've worked it out - your Renee Fleming


No, I'm not...

I'm Ian Fleming - the creator of James Bond.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> As long as you know who you are or have you forgotten?
> I prefer banana benders
> 
> I've worked it out - your Renee Fleming


No, I'm not...

I'm Peggy Fleming - the American Olympic figure-skater.


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> It's only been 22 days actually (I signed on 1/6/2018) but it just seems longer as I can be awfully tiresome at times... especially during my apparently never-ending farewells... Cheers! :tiphat:
> 
> And *Eddie*? - You _wish_ you could be the Cowboy! And *Tulse*? - no, you can't have the password and you don't know who I am so stop pretending that you do...
> 
> Now... for the one hundredth and final time - Happy Trails!


----------



## Norman Gunston

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> No, I'm not...
> 
> I'm Ian Fleming - creator of James Bond and I have a Goldfinger just for you my Hawaiian friend - :lol:


Are there any Rainbows where you are?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> Are there any Rainbows where you are?


Funny that you should ask -


----------



## ldiat

ohhhh the best!!!!!!!!!! when she sings "blue" aaahhhh


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this one out to my Hawaiian friend Norman Gunston - it really was a jolly good time!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this one out to Eddie who immediately became the second best guitarist on the forum as soon as I logged on -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this one out to Idiat who's good taste in music almost rivals mine -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this one out to the forum's resident jazzbos -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this one out to those of you who have the sense to know that country music rocks even when it rolls -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this out to those of you who love classical music and to those of you who love to pretend that you do -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Throwing this last one out there with actor Mandy Patinkin for those of you who are acting as if you're someone else even though we all know who you really are -


----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


> ohhhh the best!!!!!!!!!! when she sings "blue" aaahhhh


The best version. In other versions they drag it out so it becomes unlistenable.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Throwing this one out to Eddie who immediately became the second best guitarist on the forum as soon as I logged on -


No this Guy was Better


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hello there! Summer vacation here :clap::cheers::guitar::tiphat:


Yay! Got any plans?


----------



## ldiat

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Throwing this one out to those of you who have the sense to know that country music rocks even when it rolls -


are you sure Willie wasn't singing about something else...:lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

An emotionally exhausting few days.
An old friend came to stay, a lovely guy whom we haven't seen for quite a while.
Not, in fact, since before his daughter was brutally murdered, stalked and attacked by a psychotic ex. 
We couldn't not talk about it, and it was great to see our friend again. But I'm left with the feeling of having been given a glimpse into something horrific way beyond my experience or comprehension.


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> An emotionally exhausting few days.
> An old friend came to stay, a lovely guy whom we haven't seen for quite a while.
> Not, in fact, since before his daughter was brutally murdered, stalked and attacked by a psychotic ex.
> We couldn't not talk about it, and it was great to see our friend again. But I'm left with the feeling of having been given a glimpse into something horrific way beyond my experience or comprehension.


I'm so sorry to hear this happened. It does sound like an emotionally exhausting time. 
What's more, that kind of crime is not too uncommon, yet so little change seems to happen (in my country) to try to put an end to it. (There was a similar incident that made the news here in Melbourne recently)
I hope your friend and his family have been coping okay since then.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

shirime said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this happened. It does sound like an emotionally exhausting time.
> What's more, that kind of crime is not too uncommon, yet so little change seems to happen (in my country) to try to put an end to it. (There was a similar incident that made the news here in Melbourne recently)
> I hope your friend and his family have been coping okay since then.


They have been working closely with police and other authorities to get protocols in place to ensure that reported stalking is logged and acted upon, and to get potential victims to recognise warning signs and get help. It's good, necessary work, but also a coping strategy.


----------



## RogerExcellent

I am doubting about going to the cinema later. 
Lulu; Live from the Met, is on tonight and I have no energy whatsoever to even thinking about going.
Only 20 seats sold (from the 150) .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm waiting for the Holographic version of Dame Nellie Melba to tour


----------



## Rogerx

Working on a piano sonata I started yesterday, I'm feeling really really inspired at the moment, I'm going right back into it now!!! 


It's birdsong is but a distant voice, a memory


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Working on a piano sonata I started yesterday, I'm feeling really really inspired at the moment, I'm going right back into it now!!!
> 
> It's birdsong is but a distant voice, a memory


Will that be a tonal or atonal piece?


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> An emotionally exhausting few days.
> An old friend came to stay, a lovely guy whom we haven't seen for quite a while.
> Not, in fact, since before his daughter was brutally murdered, stalked and attacked by a psychotic ex.
> We couldn't not talk about it, and it was great to see our friend again. But I'm left with the feeling of having been given a glimpse into something horrific way beyond my experience or comprehension.


It is dreadful even to imagine your poor friend's situation. Sympathy and best wishes. xx


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm waiting for the Holographic version of Dame Nellie Melba to tour


Does the Duke of Orleans have a part?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> It is dreadful even to imagine your poor friend's situation. Sympathy and best wishes. xx


Thank you, much appreciated.

One ongoing plan is to get a group of volunteers together who will go into schools (especially!) to talk about the case and how to spot danger signs in your own and friends' relationships. That would really make a difference in the medium- to long-term.


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow I am going to check out a few artworks visiting Melbourne from the Museum of Modern Art, NY, to experience and get some inspiration for a musical composition commissioned as a 'response' to some the artworks. Performance is in August (mentioned that before) and the specific painting I will be responding to is by Kirchner, although I am a bit unclear as to which specific painting by Kirchner it will be............


----------



## cwarchc

Been to a meeting at work
To be told our team is going to be reduced by 50%
So back with a threat of redundancy, again
I'm getting too old to keep having to go through this


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

shirime said:


> Yay! Got any plans?


We just moved to a new house in the country side, so we have this and that to do. Going to get in shape and have the forest as neighbor. My classical guitar nails all broke, so I'm playing electric guitar and some piano. It's awesome how much money you spend when moving...Oh...beer


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Been to a meeting at work
> To be told our team is going to be reduced by 50%
> So back with a threat of redundancy, again
> I'm getting too old to keep having to go through this


Sorry to hear about it. Best wishes.
_('Like' seems a bit inappropriate, though I have.) _


----------



## Ingélou

shirime said:


> Tomorrow I am going to check out a few artworks visiting Melbourne from the Museum of Modern Art, NY, to experience and get some inspiration for a musical composition commissioned as a 'response' to some the artworks. Performance is in August (mentioned that before) and the specific painting I will be responding to is by Kirchner, although I am a bit unclear as to which specific painting by Kirchner it will be............


Looking forward to reading more about this, and about how the performance goes. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

We've finally put our house up for sale, but the market seems rather dead. Someone's coming to view tomorrow - the third one in three weeks - but this time I'm going to stay a bit more philosophical. Nice as the move to York would be - especially in music terms, as York is the home of the Early Music Festival - it's good here, and at least I can complete my learning by ear of Niel Gow tunes from our cd with my excellent fiddle teacher.


----------



## Annied

Good luck with the sale. 

When you move to York, you'll be also handy for Opera North at Leeds.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Any reason my post detailing an actual, unfortunate event from my life was removed? Which anonymous coward was responsible? And why?


----------



## Guest

This could be worth raising in Area 51. Indeed, you may be able to repeat the post there so that we can debate the decision to censor it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> We've finally put our house up for sale, but the market seems rather dead. Someone's coming to view tomorrow - the third one in three weeks - but this time I'm going to stay a bit more philosophical. Nice as the move to York would be - especially in music terms, as York is the home of the Early Music Festival - it's good here, and at least I can complete my learning by ear of Niel Gow tunes from our cd with my excellent fiddle teacher.





Annied said:


> Good luck with the sale.
> 
> When you move to York, you'll be also handy for Opera North at Leeds.


Music on University of York campus too. Good luck with the house sale. It's a tedious business at best.


----------



## Taggart

Concerns about moderation should be raised in Area 51.

Thread re-opened.


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Music on University of York campus too. Good luck with the house sale. It's a tedious business at best.


You are so right!

Annied - thanks for the heads-up about Leeds and Opera North. Definitely another incentive to move back to God's Own County.


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> You are so right!
> 
> Annied - thanks for the heads-up about Leeds and Opera North. Definitely another incentive to move back to God's Own County.


"Location: Norfolk (ex-York)" should perhaps be changed in "Location: Norfolk (future-York)" or "Location-in-waiting: York"  
Wishing you all the best with the sale and what will follow after that...


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> We just moved to a new house in the country side, so we have this and that to do. Going to get in shape and have the forest as neighbor. My classical guitar nails all broke, so I'm playing electric guitar and some piano. It's awesome how much money you spend when moving...Oh...beer


Good to keep the guitar playing up too, despite the broken nails! :guitar:


----------



## Rambler

Today I stuggled with the door to my property - I couldn't lock it. With help from my brother in law I finally manged to secure it. Heat distortion? possibly.


I bought a new push bike at the weekend (or a cheat's push bike - an e bike). After securing my property I went on a twenty odd mile ride (The Preston Guild Wheel) - but unfortunately took a tumble on the roughest section. I was wearing shorts and ended up with bloody grazes on my leg and arm. Still no one saw my accident so my pride remains intact!


----------



## Annied

Rambler said:


> Today I stuggled with the door to my property - I couldn't lock it. With help from my brother in law I finally manged to secure it. Heat distortion? possibly.
> 
> I bought a new push bike at the weekend (or a cheat's push bike - an e bike). After securing my property I went on a twenty odd mile ride (The Preston Guild Wheel) - but unfortunately took a tumble on the roughest section. I was wearing shorts and ended up with bloody grazes on my leg and arm. Still no one saw my accident so my pride remains intact!


I've had an e bike for 5 years which I use when I'm in Bavaria, since I'm not brave enough to drive a car there. They're wonderful aren't they? I do sympathise with coming off it though. Glad you didn't do any serious damage to yourself. When it happened to me, it was in the village and I ended up surrounded by concerned Germans. I also sported a multi-coloured bruise on my face for several days.


----------



## Rambler

Annied said:


> I've had an e bike for 5 years which I use when I'm in Bavaria, since I'm not brave enough to drive a car there. They're wonderful aren't they? I do sympathise with coming off it though. Glad you didn't do any serious damage to yourself. When it happened to me, it was in the village and I ended up surrounded by concerned Germans. I also sported a multi-coloured bruise on my face for several days.


Well apart from the tumble I thoroughly enjoyed my first proper ride on the e-bike. As a somewhat unfit 62 year old I have been struggling with the hillier roads around the north west of England. Plus I purchased a tow bar cycle carrier so can transport my bike further afield.

Having just purchased a book of the 100 greatest cycling climbs (in Britain) I'm keen to try a few. There may be a danger of being lynched if I get caught overtaking a genuine unassisted cyclist on a hill climb. I've one in mind tomorrow from Ramsbottom - near Bolton - if the road isn't closed due to all the moorland fires we are suffering from this hot summer.


----------



## Krummhorn

eugeneonagain said:


> Any reason my post detailing an actual, unfortunate event from my life was removed? Which anonymous coward was responsible? And why?


*Terms of Service*
The owners/administrators/moderators of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread or post for any reason.


----------



## Ingélou

Today we're going out to a bird reserve in Norfolk to meet my cousin, that I haven't seen since our grandmother's funeral in 1986. We never used to see much of this side of the family, but when we did meet, Richard & I got on well. However, 32 years is rather a long time. I hope it won't feel 'awkward'. Plus, I'm still having terrible problems with my ears - whether it's the high pollen count, or what, I don't know. 

Still, fingers crossed... 

I suppose whatever happens we might see some rare and beautiful birds - or a pig flying by.


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> *Terms of Service*
> The owners/administrators/moderators of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread or post for any reason.


Aha! So we are back to that are we?


----------



## Annied

Rambler said:


> Well apart from the tumble I thoroughly enjoyed my first proper ride on the e-bike. As a somewhat unfit 62 year old I have been struggling with the hillier roads around the north west of England. Plus I purchased a tow bar cycle carrier so can transport my bike further afield.
> Having just purchased a book of the 100 greatest cycling climbs (in Britain) I'm keen to try a few. There may be a danger of being lynched if I get caught overtaking a genuine unassisted cyclist on a hill climb. I've one in mind tomorrow from Ramsbottom - near Bolton - if the road isn't closed due to all the moorland fires we are suffering from this hot summer.


Mine are folding bikes, so only have 20" wheels (I have a spare for visitors), but even so, they're brilliant on hills although I do still have to give it a bit of wellie on the really steep climbs. The first time I did the ride to a nearby lake, I actually had no idea I was travelling uphill most of the route until I found myself freewheeling nearly the whole way back. You should find the motor makes a tremendous difference.

And look at it this way, if an unassisted cyclist does try to lynch you, you'll have a great advantage as you won't be severely out of breath!


----------



## Krummhorn

Tulse said:


> Aha! So we are back to that are we?


Yup ... What goes around, comes around. :lol:

We are not required to give reasons, however, we do make a reasonable attempt to notify the member why the post was edited or deleted.


----------



## cwarchc

Rambler said:


> Well apart from the tumble I thoroughly enjoyed my first proper ride on the e-bike. As a somewhat unfit 62 year old I have been struggling with the hillier roads around the north west of England. Plus I purchased a tow bar cycle carrier so can transport my bike further afield.
> 
> Having just purchased a book of the 100 greatest cycling climbs (in Britain) I'm keen to try a few. There may be a danger of being lynched if I get caught overtaking a genuine unassisted cyclist on a hill climb. I've one in mind tomorrow from Ramsbottom - near Bolton - if the road isn't closed due to all the moorland fires we are suffering from this hot summer.


Ramsbottom, not a name you come across very often.
My home town, born and bred until I was 15
We had a different, rather unflattering, name for it - something to do with the backside of a tup:lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Proud parent moment

My youngest, after 8 years at Uni has secured himself a job in research
He starts in September in Paris

Youngest cwarchc phd :clap:


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> Proud parent moment
> 
> My youngest, after 8 years at Uni has secured himself a job in research
> He starts in September in Paris
> 
> Youngest cwarchc phd :clap:


I hope he has a wonderful time in this job! What exactly is he researching?


----------



## Art Rock

Preparing a themed solo exhibition of my wife in our gallery that will start next week.


----------



## cwarchc

shirime said:


> I hope he has a wonderful time in this job! What exactly is he researching?


His last 4 years have been sponsored by Cancer Research UK
He did try to explain to me, exactly, what he was doing. However, he lost me with the title 
It's related to imaging and multiple reactions to drugs


----------



## Bulldog

My wife Ellen Jane is now President Elect of our local Temple, and here I am without a religious bone in my body. Actually, it's rather amusing. Can opposites attract? Oh yes.


----------



## Barbebleu

I've had a rather trying time over the last few weeks which has, (thankfully) resolved itself to a tolerable conclusion. My brother, who lives in in a very rural part of France was found on his kitchen floor by his partner who immediately called the emergency services. The medics that arrived realised the seriousness of my brother's condition and he was helicoptered to a hospital where he had emergency brain surgery. He had suffered a sub-arachnoid brain haemorrhage and if he hadn't been found as quickly as he was it's doubtful that he would have survived. After surgery he was still suffering from vasospasms in some of the arteries in the brain and for a while he lost the power of speech and movement in his arms. Thankfully he is improving and is now out of intensive care. You never know the minute. Thank heavens for the terrific doctors who treated my brother.


----------



## Bulldog

Barbebleu said:


> I've had a rather trying time over the last few weeks which has, (thankfully) resolved itself to a tolerable conclusion. My brother, who lives in in a very rural part of France was found on his kitchen floor by his partner who immediately called the emergency services. The medics that arrived realised the seriousness of my brother's condition and he was helicoptered to a hospital where he had emergency brain surgery. He had suffered a sub-arachnoid brain haemorrhage and if he hadn't been found as quickly as he was it's doubtful that he would have survived. After surgery he was still suffering from vasospasms in some of the arteries in the brain and for a while he lost the power of speech and movement in his arms. Thankfully he is improving and is now out of intensive care. You never know the minute. Thank heavens for the terrific doctors who treated my brother.


That's a great outcome! Unfortunately, the brother of my grandson's wife is doing badly. He was in an auto accident a few weeks ago and remains close to death because of brain and back damage. The prognosis is horrible, and his parents are starting to think in terms of essentially pulling the plug on his life. I can't even imagine what it must feel like to make such a decision. This really sucks.


----------



## Ingélou

Health is everything. Thinking of you both. xx



Barbebleu said:


> I've had a rather trying time over the last few weeks which has, (thankfully) resolved itself to a tolerable conclusion. My brother, who lives in in a very rural part of France was found on his kitchen floor by his partner who immediately called the emergency services. The medics that arrived realised the seriousness of my brother's condition and he was helicoptered to a hospital where he had emergency brain surgery. He had suffered a sub-arachnoid brain haemorrhage and if he hadn't been found as quickly as he was it's doubtful that he would have survived. After surgery he was still suffering from vasospasms in some of the arteries in the brain and for a while he lost the power of speech and movement in his arms. Thankfully he is improving and is now out of intensive care. You never know the minute. Thank heavens for the terrific doctors who treated my brother.


Hoping your brother makes good progress on the road to recovery.



Bulldog said:


> That's a great outcome! Unfortunately, the brother of my grandson's wife is doing badly. He was in an auto accident a few weeks ago and remains close to death because of brain and back damage. The prognosis is horrible, and his parents are starting to think in terms of essentially pulling the plug on his life. I can't even imagine what it must feel like to make such a decision. This really sucks.


Sorry to read this. So much stress for all involved.


----------



## Guest

Today I went to uni because I enrolled in a 2-week winter intensive subject. I found out that it started last week and missed half of it, so I quickly withdrew from the subject before I fail................. Now I have to overload on subjects next semester to get through this undergraduate degree..........


----------



## Norman Gunston

Too much posting on TC hey


----------



## Guest

Norman Gunston said:


> Too much posting on TC hey


Probably. 

..............


----------



## Barbebleu

Bulldog said:


> That's a great outcome! Unfortunately, the brother of my grandson's wife is doing badly. He was in an auto accident a few weeks ago and remains close to death because of brain and back damage. The prognosis is horrible, and his parents are starting to think in terms of essentially pulling the plug on his life. I can't even imagine what it must feel like to make such a decision. This really sucks.


Really sad to hear about that. It must be unbearable for the family.


----------



## KenOC

Our butterfly farm continues in a small indoor enclosure on a shelf in our dining room. So far this season we've released 28 Monarchs. Right now we have 12 eggs, 33 caterpillars, and 3 chrysalises. All originate from a couple of milkweed plants on our deck. A low-impact hobby!


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Our butterfly farm continues in a small indoor enclosure on a shelf in our dining room. So far this season we've released 28 Monarchs. Right now we have 12 eggs, 33 caterpillars, and 3 chrysalises. All originate from a couple of milkweed plants on our deck. A low-impact hobby!


That's really interesting. The biology teachers at the school I teach do the same, and the students make observations of their growth (of the caterpillars not the teachers) and then let them go when mature butterflies.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> That's really interesting. The biology teachers at the school I teach do the same, and the students make observations of their growth (of the caterpillars not the teachers) and then let them go when mature butterflies.


Yes, it's fascinating to watch the process, very impressive over four stages.

Eggs - Just little dots that take 3-8 days to hatch to caterpillars, which are at first incredibly tiny, very hard to see.
Caterpillars - Pass through 5 stages, molting each time and increasing weight by 2000 times over 8-15 days.
Pupas (or chrysalises) - The caterpillar hangs upside down in a "J" shape and becomes encased in an opaque green exoskeleton. After about two weeks…
Butterfly emerges and, after a few hours drying, is ready to fly away.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Yes, it's fascinating to watch the process, very impressive over four stages.
> 
> Eggs - Just little dots that take 3-8 days to hatch to caterpillars, which are at first incredibly tiny, very hard to see.
> Caterpillars - Pass through 5 stages, molting each time and increasing weight by 2000 times over 8-15 days.
> Pupas (or chrysalises) - The caterpillar hangs upside down in a "J" shape and becomes encased in an opaque green exoskeleton. After about two weeks…
> Butterfly emerges and, after a few hours drying, is ready to fly away.


Where do you get the eggs? Does this all happen in an aquarium like glass box? Inside or outside? What do the caterpillars eat? Is it just leaves? I'm guessing you have all monarch butterflies, which are native to North America?

I'm living in a new space, a ground floor apartment with a small garden. Each year, I'm planting more. Next year, I've plans to plant more flowers that attract bees, butterflies and hummingbirds. It'll be an urban oasis, that's my ambitious plan. Maybe I'll try a butterfly farm too.


----------



## aleazk

KenOC said:


> Our butterfly farm continues in a small indoor enclosure on a shelf in our dining room. So far this season we've released 28 Monarchs. Right now we have 12 eggs, 33 caterpillars, and 3 chrysalises. All originate from a couple of milkweed plants on our deck. A low-impact hobby!


I like KenOC's hobbies, even if we don't agree in almost anything else. Although he seems to dislike Trump, I support that view.


----------



## Roger Knox

KenOC said:


> Yes, it's fascinating to watch the process, very impressive over four stages.
> 
> Eggs - Just little dots that take 3-8 days to hatch to caterpillars, which are at first incredibly tiny, very hard to see.
> Caterpillars - Pass through 5 stages, molting each time and increasing weight by 2000 times over 8-15 days.
> Pupas (or chrysalises) - The caterpillar hangs upside down in a "J" shape and becomes encased in an opaque green exoskeleton. After about two weeks…
> Butterfly emerges and, after a few hours drying, is ready to fly away.


That's really great to see! In Ontario we don't have nearly as many monarchs as we used to. I know some people who are working hard to protect milkweed areas.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Where do you get the eggs? Does this all happen in an aquarium like glass box? Inside or outside? What do the caterpillars eat? Is it just leaves? I'm guessing you have all monarch butterflies, which are native to North America?


You need two or three milkweed plants - in pots is fine. Monarch caterpillars only eat milkweed leaves, and that's where the butterflies lay their eggs.

We bring the caterpillars and sometimes the eggs indoors to our enclosure, where they are protected from predators and hopefully have a higher survival rate. We keep some fresh sprigs of milkweed in water bottles there so the leaves don't get stale and hard. Note that you'll find the eggs and caterpillars on the _undersides _of leaves!

There are several Internet sites with specific directions. Here's the enclosure we use, about twelve bucks. Be sure to line it with paper towels or something, since the critters eat voraciously and generate lots of poop. Change daily.


----------



## laurie

My grandson's preschool class has been "growing" butterflies this year, & they just released 2 of the 3 into the school garden; Jack has been fascinated by it, but was _heartbroken_ when one butterfly emerged with a crinkled wing that didn't open .... he thought it was going to die. He was so happy when he found out that it would just live in the "house" instead of the garden, & would be ok.


----------



## laurie

senza sordino said:


> I'm living in a new space, a ground floor apartment with a small garden. Each year, I'm planting more. Next year, I've plans to plant more flowers that attract bees, butterflies and *hummingbirds*. It'll be an urban oasis, that's my ambitious plan. Maybe I'll try a butterfly farm too.


This is awesome, ss! If you haven't already, put out a hummingbird feeder & a hanging fuchsia plant
(if you have a shady spot for it) & you'll have hummers by tomorrow!


----------



## senza sordino

laurie said:


> This is awesome, ss! If you haven't already, put out a hummingbird feeder & a hanging fuchsia plant
> (if you have a shady spot for it) & you'll have hummers by tomorrow!


I had a hummingbird feeder for a few weeks but I attracted more wasps than hummingbirds. I'd rather grow flowers for bees and hummingbirds and butterflies. Here is a photo from my urban oasis. Pretty nice for an apartment in the city.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I saw a red squirrel whilst walking in a wood. Based on my unscientific observations, numbers seem to be down these last few years. Happily there are still zero greys.

I just avoided killing a child badger whilst driving home. There are an increasing number of badgers amongst the roadkill these days. Pity.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was finally at the ear doctor to check my hearing/tinnitus. I had the 2nd best today, beat by an 8-year old. My hearing is above average and the tinnitus is affected by stress. I learned some things. Spraining my ancle on friday gave me a highpitched noise in my head at night, and I fainted on the bathroom floor. I can't remember a pain like that...The doctors name was Vera Mahler, and she sang in 4 choirs. Her father was into genealogy, and she only might be related to the famous man


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Yesterday I saw a red squirrel whilst walking in a wood. Based on my unscientific observations, numbers seem to be down these last few years. Happily there are still zero greys.
> 
> I just avoided killing a child badger whilst driving home. There are an increasing number of badgers amongst the roadkill these days. Pity.


I swerved and braked to avoid a grey last week (clever bugger was on a zebra crossing). Unknown to me as I did it, a group of pedestrians had seen the squirrel and thought it was doomed, so after I took the evasive action they gave me a little cheer.


----------



## Art Rock

A 16 years old refugee drowned in the river IJssel today, about 100 meters from our home. He took a swim, but went underwater and disappeared. After a few hours of searching, his body was found. RIP.

It was a very strange feeling to have a trauma helicopter land literally just 10 meters in front of our house, while we at that moment had no clue yet what was going on.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I swerved and braked to avoid a grey last week (clever bugger was on a zebra crossing). Unknown to me as I did it, a group of pedestrians had seen the squirrel and thought it was doomed, so after I took the evasive action they gave me a little cheer.


As I was reading, my brain filled in details in advance, "...as I did it, a group of pedestrians came into view at the edge of the pavement and I mowed them all down. The squirrel was fine."


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> As I was reading, my brain filled in details in advance, "...as I did it, a group of pedestrians came into view at the edge of the pavement and I mowed them all down. The squirrel was fine."


Ah. I take it you're a witness for the prosecution then?


----------



## Merl

Just got back from a great 3 day mini-break in Edale. Wonderful weather, beautiful scenery and great people. This was the view from the back garden.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> A 16 years old refugee drowned in the river IJssel today, about 100 meters from our home. He took a swim, but went underwater and disappeared. After a few hours of searching, his body was found. RIP.
> 
> It was a very strange feeling to have a trauma helicopter land literally just 10 meters in front of our house, while we at that moment had no clue yet what was going on.


This is awful news. Do you know much about his family and friends and how they are coping?


----------



## Guest

Saw _Ant-Man and the Wasp_ today with my two younger sisters and we realised it was basically the same story as _Big Hero 6_ but still fun in its own way.


----------



## Art Rock

shirime said:


> This is awful news. Do you know much about his family and friends and how they are coping?


No, he lives in the regional refugee centre (about 10 km from here), so any family would be there as well. No further news has come out*, not even which country he's from.

* except that the age is 19. First news communications mentioned 13, 16 and 19, depending on the source.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

shirime said:


> Saw _Ant-Man and the Wasp_ today with my two younger sisters and we realised it was basically the same story as _Big Hero 6_ but still fun in its own way.


I'm a Marvelite, and I just came back from the movie theater too. The silence in the audience at that post-credit scene though...  Getting PTSD (because of you-know-what)... The MCU is just a bunch of mythology of families and friendships who just happen to wear suits. That's all there's to it. That's what makes it so clean and simple to appreciate.


----------



## eljr

Challenger after challenge after challenge is my life this year and the second half of last.


----------



## labarker

I hope they did the least of what they should have done: sent you a bow post-haste free of charge. I'm currently revisiting what, in the days of the LP (now called vinyl) were among my favourite Vivaldi works: the cello sonatas. I consider them as amongst Vivaldi's finest creations. I don't usually buy more than one version of any piece of music but own two of these works. Only those wrongly called op. 14, unfortunately; the other three have eluded me so far.


----------



## Bulldog

Life is very good at the moment. Having been a real estate appraiser, I have a good handle on real estate values and why they rise or fall over time. Since retiring, I have done a lot of investing in land-locked vacant property. Because of lack of access to public roads, this type of property has an extremely low market value. However, its value can shoot up exponentially if there are changes in industrial development, roadway plans, interchanges or highway exit routes. When that happens, your useless land becomes a highly valuable commodity. Over 90% of the time, these investments go nowhere, but it only takes one success story to load up on incoming value streams. Anyways, I recently had a great success story and am feeling highly accomplished as various solid entities are vying for my lands. As I'm stringing them along, the monetary offers keep escalating. 

Offsetting the above, I now have mice in my home. Why can't everything go well?


----------



## Guest

Last night I saw a concert with _Le marteau sans maître_ taking up the second half of the programme after some Debussy and Messiaen. It was evident that many in the audience were there for the Boulez, as I overheard much more conversation about it before and after the concert than any of the other pieces.


----------



## Merl

I've just spent 2 days repainting the fence and all the sills and bits on the outside of the house (including a front step that gets filthy and always needs about 4 coats of masonry paint). To celebrate I'm doing cock-all today except for listening to some noisy guitars (and some orchestral music). Then I need to teach myself to play a Kiss song on the guitar (Mrs Merl wants to sing it).


----------



## Norman Gunston

I'm looking to get out of the sewer business and do something more meaningful like run a rubbish dump


----------



## Bulldog

Norman Gunston said:


> I'm looking to get out of the sewer business and do something more meaningful like run a rubbish dump


Have you given thought to being a rodent terminator?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a happy guy! Started practicing again and even remember the 7 popular songs by de Falla, so that there's not much to practice. (How did you understand that sentence?)


----------



## Annied

I went to a Brazilian Drumming Workshop yesterday evening. It was interesting in that I've never tried any kind of drumming before, but I came to the conclusion very swiftly that the Brazilian kind is not for me. I spent 2 hours beating the same 2 short, very repetitive rhythms on a snare drum. It did whet my appetite to try something with a bit more variety to it though.


----------



## Blancrocher

A blister on the bottom of my left foot makes it impossible to wear my new flip flops, and the blister on the heel of my right makes it painful to wear my new shoes.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> A blister on the bottom of my left foot makes it impossible to wear my new flip flops, and the blister on the heel of my right makes it painful to wear my new shoes.


That sucks 

I have an ulcer in my mouth, just under my upper lip on the rightmost side that makes hard to bite some food.


----------



## ldiat

Blancrocher said:


> A blister on the bottom of my left foot makes it impossible to wear my new flip flops, and the blister on the heel of my right makes it painful to wear my new shoes.


well shoes are just prisons for the feet......


----------



## ldiat

Las Vegas this week baby!! wine - women-song-dancers-blackjack!......yea right...looking for a senior place to live


----------



## LezLee

Annied said:


> I went to a Brazilian Drumming Workshop yesterday evening. It was interesting in that I've never tried any kind of drumming before, but I came to the conclusion very swiftly that the Brazilian kind is not for me. I spent 2 hours beating the same 2 short, very repetitive rhythms on a snare drum. It did whet my appetite to try something with a bit more variety to it though.


The Celtic Connections festival in Glasgow every Jan/Feb has beginners' workshops for various instruments and one year I went to a mandolin one. I played violin as a child so thought I had a reasonable start. Wrong! I proved completely incapable of following instructions and quickly got left behind. So embarrassing. I left at the tea-break.
I'd still like to try a cello though.


----------



## Guest

got uni today


----------



## Bulldog

What is uni?...........


----------



## Guest

...versity 

......................


----------



## ldiat

Bulldog said:


> What is uni?...........


sea urchin roe in japanese. good w/ sushi


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Bulldog said:


> What is uni?...........


Unicorns? you know unicorns? I suppose you're too young to remember


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

shirime said:


> ...versity
> 
> ......................


Versatility is golden


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> Las Vegas this week baby!! wine - women-song-dancers-blackjack!......yea right...looking for a senior place to live


, 
VENT: so we have 2 free nights at the RIO. wife won. so we ask for a accessible room. some members may know wife is disabled and uses a walker. the room does have walk in shower/wheel chair also. BUT THE BED IS SO HIGH she would never get up or in the bed. so couch or chair for Her. WT*. are they thinking! food was good! room is pertty. BUT!


----------



## Roger Knox

ldiat said:


> sea urchin roe in japanese. good w/ sushi


uni's not the roe it's the . . . reproductive organs of the sea urchin


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> well shoes are just prisons for the feet......


Don't even get me started on socks.


----------



## RogerExcellent

I am eating food with by grandchildren :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

RogerExcellent said:


> I am eating food with by grandchildren :tiphat:


What Shortbread?


----------



## ldiat

Roger Knox said:


> uni's not the roe it's the . . . reproductive organs of the sea urchin


true but still good with sushi and in a sauce!


----------



## Larkenfield

Norman Gunston said:


> I'm looking to get out of the sewer business and do something more meaningful like run a rubbish dump


Sounds like your life is due for a "clean sweep"!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Larkenfield said:


> Sounds like your life is due for a "clean sweep"!


Its a living


----------



## KenOC

Went to a surprise 40th birthday party for my son tonight. Maybe 30 people were there, a lot of fun. The music came from an Amazon Echo device, transmitting streamed music via Bluetooth to a couple of hefty powered speakers. People would just shout out, “Alexa, play Beat It by Michael Jackson” or whatever, and the music came right up.

I was kind of startled that a middle-aged crowd seemed so familiar with this. And it looked like a good idea for parties or even for private casual listening to popular music. I doubt it would serve as well for classical listeners, though.


----------



## Guest

RogerExcellent said:


> I am eating food with by grandchildren :tiphat:


A tasty boxset?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Went to a surprise 40th birthday party for my son tonight. Maybe 30 people were there, a lot of fun. The music came from an Amazon Echo device, transmitting streamed music via Bluetooth to a couple of hefty powered speakers. People would just shout out, "Alexa, play Beat It by Michael Jackson" or whatever, and the music came right up.
> 
> I was kind of startled that a middle-aged crowd seemed so familiar with this. And it looked like a good idea for parties or even for private casual listening to popular music. I doubt it would serve as well for classical listeners, though.


You missed a 4'33" joke there :lol:

I know a couple who are in the 60s who are into all this Alexa soft surveillance.


----------



## Merl

KenOC said:


> Went to a surprise 40th birthday party for my son tonight. Maybe 30 people were there, a lot of fun. The music came from an Amazon Echo device, transmitting streamed music via Bluetooth to a couple of hefty powered speakers. People would just shout out, "Alexa, play Beat It by Michael Jackson" or whatever, and the music came right up.
> 
> I was kind of startled that a middle-aged crowd seemed so familiar with this. And it looked like a good idea for parties or even for private casual listening to popular music. I doubt it would serve as well for classical listeners, though.


I was given an Alexa device and its absolute crap. Never use it. Its shocking for classical music and rarely gets anything else right. Don't get me wrong I love modern technology but Alexa doesn't cut it right at this moment for me. Otherwise, it's bloody hot this morning. Even the cats are flaked out and it's not even 9.30 am.


----------



## Fredx2098

dogen said:


> You missed a 4'33" joke there :lol:
> 
> I know a couple who are in the 60s who are into all this Alexa soft surveillance.


It actually seems like old people like that kind of stuff more. As a youngster, I would never ever use any kind of voice command software. It's so much easier to just do what you want with your hands without worrying if it's going to misunderstand what you say. It might be practical for doing stuff while driving though.


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> It actually seems like old people like that kind of stuff more. As a youngster, I would never ever use any kind of voice command software. It's so much easier to just do what you want with your hands without worrying if it's going to misunderstand what you say. It might be practical for doing stuff while driving though.


Yes, and it would be great for some people with a disability. But apparently the couple I know ask it to "do" stuff they could just as easily do themselves. Maybe our limbs will atrophy and we'll just become a blob of fat in an armchair.


----------



## Joe B

dogen said:


> Yes, and it would be great for some people with a disability. But apparently the couple I know ask it to "do" stuff they could just as easily do themselves. Maybe our limbs will atrophy and we'll just become a blob of fat in an armchair.


Ever see the movie "WALL·E"?


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Ever see the movie "WALL·E"?


Er, no. Is that how we end up? :lol:


----------



## Joe B

dogen said:


> Er, no. Is that how we end up? :lol:


----------



## Guest

The children of Alexa!


----------



## Luchesi

Merl said:


> I was given an Alexa device and its absolute crap. Never use it. Its shocking for classical music and rarely gets anything else right. Don't get me wrong I love modern technology but Alexa doesn't cut it right at this moment for me. Otherwise, it's bloody hot this morning. Even the cats are flaked out and it's not even 9.30 am.


Yeah, I got Alexa and then I thought Google's gotta be better than this for my music. So I got the Google unit. It was better for everything I care about. I don't think I want to shop Amazon or anywhere on one of these devices.

Then I heard about the RF danger. I quit using it. Even unplugged my smart tv. Got old wired keyboards and mice. Got obsessed with it, checking my router covered with layers of aluminum foil with an RF meter. Checking the neighbors' routers strengths. Interesting hobby seeing how we're bathed in RF 24/7, lol. The 5G roll out will make things much worse, even if you don't want it yourself. The small towers will need to be everywhere.

Every cell phone is required to come with a warning. Nobody reads it. Quite scary if you do... Never have your phone within 15cm of your body, unless it's in airplane mode.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> ,
> VENT: so we have 2 free nights at the RIO. wife won. so we ask for a accessible room. some members may know wife is disabled and uses a walker. the room does have walk in shower/wheel chair also. BUT THE BED IS SO HIGH she would never get up or in the bed. so couch or chair for Her. WT*. are they thinking! food was good! room is pertty. BUT!


VENT 2: the walk was so long down the hall....it had to be at least 50 yards! really! i used the wheel chair from the room to the elevators, wife used the walker,  then i returned the chair back to the room. and then went back to the 'vators'. she does good on the casino floor, but the walk! ps the Rio comped us one night "resort fee" cause i did complain about the high bed.


----------



## Joe B

Luchesi said:


> Yeah, I got Alexa and then I thought Google's gotta be better than this for my music. So I got the Google unit. It was better for everything I care about. I don't think I want to shop Amazon or anywhere on one of these devices.
> 
> Then I heard about the RF danger. I quit using it. Even unplugged my smart tv. Got old wired keyboards and mice. Got obsessed with it, checking my router covered with layers of aluminum foil with an RF meter. Checking the neighbors' routers strengths. Interesting hobby seeing how we're bathed in RF 24/7, lol. The 5G roll out will make things much worse, even if you don't want it yourself. The small towers will need to be everywhere.
> 
> Every cell phone is required to come with a warning.  Nobody reads it. Quite scary if you do... Never have your phone within 15cm of your body, unless it's in airplane mode.


Considered by many to be the largest experiment in human history...without the consent of the participants. We are all being exposed to microwave radiation at this point.


----------



## KenOC

Joe B said:


> Considered by many to be the largest experiment in human history...without the consent of the participants. We are all being exposed to microwave radiation at this point.


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Blancrocher

After significant effort, I finally figured out how to delete an Amazon Wish List.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


Researchers are cautious;

Radiation can produce a break in a strand by destroying a P-E bond. Think of radiation as blasting away a electromagnetic bonds in one side of the ladder. We will call such damage a single-strand break (SSB). While relatively weak, the electromagnetic hydrogen bonds between nucleotides cannot be permanently broken by such a radiation hit. An isolated SSB also does no permanent damage to the molecule; it is soon repaired.

The effect of the radiation may not be to kill the cell, but to alter its DNA code in a way that leaves the cell alive but with an error in the DNA blueprint. The effect of this mutation will depend on the nature of the error and when it is read. Since this is a random process, such effects are now called stochastic. Two important stochastic effects of radiation are cancer, which results from mutations in nongerm cells (termed somatic cells), and heritable changes, which result from mutations in germ cells (eggs and sperm) birth defects.


----------



## KenOC

Makes one wonder, eh? "LONDON (Reuters) - Sperm counts in men from America, Europe, Australia and New Zealand have dropped by more than 50 percent in less than 40 years, researchers said on Tuesday."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...developed-world-researchers-say-idUSKBN1AA28K


----------



## Guest

This morning I had a coffee with milk and no sugar.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Ever see the movie "WALL·E"?


This is a great film, one of my favourites.


----------



## KenOC

You know you're getting along in years when your son turns 40! But he's having fun. He went with a bunch of friends into the San Gabriel Mountains for a 10-mile round-trip hike to the Bridge to Nowhere, which is aptly named.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_to_Nowhere_(San_Gabriel_Mountains)

So what do you do there? You jump off! Here's the video he sent me. You can watch full screen. Would you do this?

https://www.voxer.com/v/50481b60cd


----------



## aleazk

shirime said:


> This morning I had a coffee with milk and no sugar.


Yes, but WHERE?


----------



## Vronsky

Got back yesterday from Greece. One week relief...


----------



## cwarchc

Picked the eldest up from the airport today
He lives in Melbourne, not seen him for 3 1/2 years
Really good to catch up, his Estonian girlfriend is coming over to us in 2 weeks
Happy dad moment


----------



## Luchesi

Vronsky said:


> Got back yesterday from Greece. One week relief...
> 
> View attachment 106229
> 
> 
> View attachment 106230


Πειραιάς? A lot of boats.


----------



## Vronsky

Luchesi said:


> Πειραιάς? A lot of boats.


Nope, Platamonas & Pori. I had a short trip to Larissa later.


----------



## Art Rock

I just gave a mosquito in the toilet bowl a golden shower. Trump that!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying to play piano. I suck, but at least I have a keyboard (with weighted keys). Bach said it's just to press the right key at the right time. Easy!


----------



## Art Rock

*I play all the right keys. But not necessarily in the right order.*

No quotation marks (he said notes rather than keys). A sketch every classical music lover should know.

And if you don't, click here.


----------



## Fredx2098

Art Rock said:


> I just gave a mosquito in the toilet bowl a golden shower. Trump that!


Way to show 'em who's boss. I once had a hornet in my toilet. I was not the boss that day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fredx2098 said:


> Way to show 'em who's boss. I once had a hornet in my toilet. I was not the boss that day.


Was it on the left or the right. Politically of course


----------



## Fredx2098

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was it on the left or the right. Politically of course


Right. You know I can't handle their mudslinging attitudes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fredx2098 said:


> Right. You know I can't handle their mudslinging attitudes.


and I hope no Tom Cruise either (FA-18 Hornet)


----------



## KenOC

Fredx2098 said:


> Way to show 'em who's boss. I once had a hornet in my toilet. I was not the boss that day.


When I was working in Guam, there were plenty of stories about green tree snakes coming up out of the toilet at inopportune times and... Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Merl

KenOC said:


> When I was working in Guam, there were plenty of stories about green tree snakes coming up out of the toilet at inopportune times and... Well, you get the idea.


Happy to live in Scotland. Even if we did have a lot of snakes the locals would kill them all and deep-fry them.


----------



## Ingélou

We enjoyed our Folkworks summer school (me on fiddle, Taggart on concertina) at Durham last week and are preparing for a second visit to the Merlin Academy Summer School at Abbotsford - we enjoyed last year. This time Tag will be on keyboard.

Practising hard - but I'd be looking forward to it more if it weren't so darned hot.


----------



## LezLee

My close encounter with a lady python. Some crazy librarian thought it would be good to ask our young readers to bring their pets to the library.


----------



## Bulldog

Ingélou said:


> We enjoyed our Folkworks summer school (me on fiddle, Taggart on concertina) at Durham last week and are preparing for a second visit to the Merlin Academy Summer School at Abbotsford - we enjoyed last year. This time Tag will be on keyboard.
> 
> Practising hard - but I'd be looking forward to it more if it weren't so darned hot.


I've been looking for a nice piece of property to buy - this one goes on my list.


----------



## LezLee

This is what’s happening in my life:

My iAd keoard is diving me mad. It keeps rinting thewrong lette or omitting othes. I do’t ype quickly. I’ve tried usig a stylus butv it’s justv as bad. 
I’ve cleane the screen. Anyother ideas? It’s taing me ageshavng to correct everything!


----------



## KenOC

LezLee said:


> This is what's happening in my life:
> 
> My iAd keoard is diving me mad. It keeps rinting thewrong lette or omitting othes. I do't ype quickly. I've tried usig a stylus butv it's justv as bad.
> I've cleane the screen. Anyother ideas? It's taing me ageshavng to correct everything!


Machine wash warm, air dry.


----------



## Guest

Last night I panicked about work. I have to finish a 400+ bar long string quartet to send to an ensemble in Germany by the end of the month and I have barely finished the second page. I need to get this done because I need the money.

Also, tonight I am talking to a curator at the National Gallery of Victoria about a piece of music I wrote being performed there in response to some art at an exhibition of visiting artworks from MoMA.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Trying to play piano. I suck, but at least I have a keyboard (with weighted keys). Bach said it's just to press the right key at the right time. Easy!


What's your goal? to play confidently and effortlessly for fun, or classical piano?


----------



## Ingélou

shirime said:


> Last night I panicked about work. I have to finish a 400+ bar long string quartet to send to an ensemble in Germany by the end of the month and I have barely finished the second page. I need to get this done because I need the money.
> 
> Also, tonight I am talking to a curator at the National Gallery of Victoria about a piece of music I wrote being performed there in response to some art at an exhibition of visiting artworks from MoMA.


Horrible as it was, the panic will be very productive - I'm sure you'll get the work finished in time. Hope all goes well with the meeting. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> What's your goal? to play confidently and effortlessly for fun, or classical piano?


I'd like to play Mozart, Bach and Schubert confidently and effortlessly for fun.


----------



## Art Rock

Here we go again.... a trauma helicopter and a police helicopter landing in front of our house, the road along the river IJssel blocked for traffic by the police... turns out a car had "driven" into the river according to the reports. When they found it and pulled it up from the bottom, it turned out to be empty and locked... the owner had forgotten to put on the hand brake after parking.


----------



## aleazk

shirime said:


> Last night I panicked about work. I have to finish a 400+ bar long string quartet to send to an ensemble in Germany by the end of the month and I have barely finished the second page. I need to get this done because I need the money.
> 
> Also, tonight I am talking to a curator at the National Gallery of Victoria about a piece of music I wrote being performed there in response to some art at an exhibition of visiting artworks from MoMA.


----------



## Flamme

Spent 3 absolute smashy days witj girl from Poland but now shes back home and im sad and lonely.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'd like to play Mozart, Bach and Schubert confidently and effortlessly for fun.


Very ambitious. What do you think is the best approach to playing such set pieces? Have you gotten any advice?


----------



## Norman Gunston

shirime said:


> Last night I panicked about work. I have to finish a 400+ bar long string quartet to send to an ensemble in Germany by the end of the month and I have barely finished the second page. I need to get this done because I need the money.
> 
> Also, tonight I am talking to a curator at the National Gallery of Victoria about a piece of music I wrote being performed there in response to some art at an exhibition of visiting artworks from MoMA.


How did you go last night
I guess it went well
My advice is take more work as is on offer
Grab it while you can


----------



## KenOC

Here in Orange County we were feeling kind of bad that the fires in the north part of the state were getting all the press. But today at about 1:30PM the "Holy fire" broke out near Holy Jim, a small community not far east of where I live, up in the hills. It quickly grew to 1,200 acres and is merrily burning out of control as I write.

https://ktla.com/2018/08/06/fast-mo...abuco-canyon-area-prompting-evacuation-order/

We even got a segment on the BBC world news on the TV! On the major US networks as well. Now we feel better.


----------



## KenOC

BTW Trump is holding forth down at the bar again, beer in hand and talking much too loudly. He tweets, “California wildfires are being magnified & made so much worse by the bad environmental laws which aren’t allowing massive amount of readily available water to be properly utilized. It is being diverted into the Pacific Ocean.”

A state fire official responds, “We have plenty of water for the firefight. The Mendocino complex is next to Clear Lake and the Carr fire has the Whiskeytown Lake and Lake Shasta.”

Those are considerable bodies of water indeed. The problem is not a lack of water; it’s getting the water onto the fires in remote and mountainous areas with few roads.

Why does Trump do this? He claims not to drink, but people who spout off like this, ignorantly, are often found at late hours in the pubs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I thought he would say you need more guns to put the fires out


----------



## Guest

i ate an egg


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But did it taste good?


----------



## DaveM

KenOC said:


> BTW Trump is holding forth down at the bar again, beer in hand and talking much too loudly. He tweets, "California wildfires are being magnified & made so much worse by the bad environmental laws which aren't allowing massive amount of readily available water to be properly utilized. It is being diverted into the Pacific Ocean."
> 
> A state fire official responds, "We have plenty of water for the firefight. The Mendocino complex is next to Clear Lake and the Carr fire has the Whiskeytown Lake and Lake Shasta."
> 
> Those are considerable bodies of water indeed. The problem is not a lack of water; it's getting the water onto the fires in remote and mountainous areas with few roads.
> 
> Why does Trump do this? He claims not to drink, but people who spout off like this, ignorantly, are often found at late hours in the pubs.


Someone has to put a stop to this diverting of rivers to the oceans. They need to be allowed to turn inland as they have for millions of years. After all, the ocean has enough water without those rivers being forced to send more!

P.S. It may be all those hamburgers and all that Coke that's frying those neurons.


----------



## ldiat

shirime said:


> i ate an egg


raw-poached-up-OE-basted-hard cooked-shirred-3min-coddled-omelette-scrambled?


----------



## KenOC

Trump is talking about regulations that govern minimum stream flows, intended to encourage the return of salmon and to protect other species. This is a considerable use of water in California and is the subject of much debate, especially from farmers.

It has absolutely nothing to do with water for fighting forest fires, at least right now when the reservoirs are still reasonably full.

BTW our Holy Fire is now 4,000 acres.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don't worry we have the same regulations in Oz (the driest continent on Earth) and maintain environmental flows here too, even when we have bush fires. Not sure what streamflow has to do with bush/wild fires thou


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> raw-poached-up-OE-basted-hard cooked-shirred-3min-coddled-omelette-scrambled?


Why do you want to know?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How was the Concert last night? 

Tried to talk the Wife into going but you know she likes Opera.............. what can I say


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How was the Concert last night?
> 
> Tried to talk the Wife into going but you know she likes Opera.............. what can I say


It was good. My confronting music was softened by some Terry Riley minimalism afterwards, so I guess the audience was okay to be there.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> Trump is talking about regulations that govern minimum stream flows, intended to encourage the return of salmon and to protect other species. This is a considerable use of water in California and is the subject of much debate, especially from farmers.
> 
> It has absolutely nothing to do with water for fighting forest fires, at least right now when the reservoirs are still reasonably full.
> 
> BTW our Holy Fire is now 4,000 acres.


Rich people might think that if they accumulate enough bags of money and real estate that they'll be safe from the worst future scenarios. They'll actually be the first targets. According to history we should lay low and be able to protect what little we need.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I received "El sueno de la razor produce monstruos" by Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf in the mail, directly from the composer himself. As a gift! Just had to brag  The scordatura is with microtones, so I have to learn how to tune my guitar again...Actually this is one of 3 scores I have been so lucky to have received, before I got piano/guitar pieces from Marlos Nobre and William Bland!
Someone has to practice...


----------



## ldiat

shirime said:


> Why do you want to know?


well as a chef i have to know how to prepare them.....


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The scordatura is with microtones, so I have to learn how to tune my guitar again.


Microtonality is easier to achieve without frets. Frets are just cheating.

Why is there no violin emoticon?


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today I received "El sueno de la razor produce monstruos" by Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf in the mail, directly from the composer himself. As a gift! Just had to brag  The scordatura is with microtones, so I have to learn how to tune my guitar again...Actually this is one of 3 scores I have been so lucky to have received, before I got piano/guitar pieces from Marlos Nobre and William Bland!
> Someone has to practice...


How did you manage that????


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

For the Mahnkopf piece I first contacted publisher Sikorski and they said it wasn't published yet, so I e-mailed the man himself, asking if he had a pdf I could pay for, but I couldn't. I spend quite a lot on new scores and it's nice and special to receive one for free. When I discover a work that hasn't been published, I surf around and see where I can ask about when it will be available. Some times I'm really lucky!


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> For the Mahnkopf piece I first contacted publisher Sikorski and they said it wasn't published yet, so I e-mailed the man himself, asking if he had a pdf I could pay for, but I couldn't. I spend quite a lot on new scores and it's nice and special to receive one for free. When I discover a work that hasn't been published, I surf around and see where I can ask about when it will be available. Some times I'm really lucky!


Wow that _is_ great!


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> raw-poached-up-OE-basted-hard cooked-shirred-3min-coddled-omelette-scrambled?


What's a shirred egg?


----------



## ClassicalJunkie

I have for many years been battling depression due to bipolar. I find the only thing that gets me out of a funk is classical music. So I decided to research a nice discussion forum to find some fellow listeners. Tadah I’m here at TC. Things have been extra tough for me lately as I am working diligently toward my doctorate but once again Music never lets me down. Chopin is my favorite btw! Thanks!!


----------



## Ingélou

ClassicalJunkie said:


> I have for many years been battling depression due to bipolar. I find the only thing that gets me out of a funk is classical music. So I decided to research a nice discussion forum to find some fellow listeners. Tadah I'm here at TC. Things have been extra tough for me lately as I am working diligently toward my doctorate but once again Music never lets me down. Chopin is my favorite btw! Thanks!!


Welcome! :tiphat:


----------



## Roger Knox

LezLee said:


> What's a shirred egg?


One that's been inshirred, over-hard, by the basteds?


----------



## LezLee

Roger Knox said:


> One that's been inshirred, over-hard, by the basteds?


Indigestible then.


----------



## aleazk

ClassicalJunkie said:


> I have for many years been battling depression due to bipolar. I find the only thing that gets me out of a funk is classical music. So I decided to research a nice discussion forum to find some fellow listeners. Tadah I'm here at TC. Things have been extra tough for me lately as I am working diligently toward my doctorate but once again Music never lets me down. Chopin is my favorite btw! Thanks!!


Graduate university/school can be such a ridiculously stressing thing, you certainly have my sympathies there.


----------



## Roger Knox

ClassicalJunkie said:


> I have for many years been battling depression due to bipolar. I find the only thing that gets me out of a funk is classical music. So I decided to research a nice discussion forum to find some fellow listeners. Tadah I'm here at TC. Things have been extra tough for me lately as I am working diligently toward my doctorate but once again Music never lets me down. Chopin is my favorite btw! Thanks!!


Glad that you are here! I have a doctorate in music composition and perhaps understand the journey you are on. Best wishes as you progress to your doctorate. 
Some of my posts on the Community Forum are not nice and include dreadful puns. My serious posts are on the Solo and Chamber Music and Orchestra Forums -- maybe will see you here, there, or elsewhere on TalkClassical.


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> What's a shirred egg?


its like baked eggs. some tomato sauce(or some similar sauce) in a single serving casserole dish. crack the eggs on top and bake hot oven. there is a point where the whites look like a "mirror" real clear. thats when there just about done. i have used cream sauce w/ spinach saute mushroom sauce.


----------



## Roger Knox

ldiat said:


> its like baked eggs. some tomato sauce(or some similar sauce) in a single serving casserole dish. crack the eggs on top and bake hot oven. there is a point where the whites look like a "mirror" real clear. thats when there just about done. i have used cream sauce w/ spinach saute mushroom sauce.


Sounds really good!


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> its like baked eggs. some tomato sauce(or some similar sauce) in a single serving casserole dish. crack the eggs on top and bake hot oven. there is a point where the whites look like a "mirror" real clear. thats when there just about done. i have used cream sauce w/ spinach saute mushroom sauce.


Sounds nice, thanks!


----------



## Norman Gunston

shirime said:


> Last night I panicked about work. I have to finish a 400+ bar long string quartet to send to an ensemble in Germany by the end of the month and I have barely finished the second page. I need to get this done because I need the money.
> 
> Also, tonight I am talking to a curator at the National Gallery of Victoria about a piece of music I wrote being performed there in response to some art at an exhibition of visiting artworks from MoMA.





LezLee said:


> Sounds nice, thanks!


Can you do an inverted one with yoke on the outside


----------



## LezLee

The yolk would be on you.....


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> The yolk would be on you.....


egg-cellent remark and thats why the cook was a bad .....because he beat the eggs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My (J)yokes are always on the outside


----------



## hpowders

jani said:


> She lives on Russia.


Yes. The Red Planet.


----------



## Guest

I forgot to mention that a few days ago I had another egg.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> raw-poached-up-OE-basted-hard cooked-shirred-3min-coddled-omelette-scrambled?


On first viewing I thought it read bastardized-hard cooked....

I will sit closer next time.


----------



## Norman Gunston

4'33" is better than 3'


----------



## hpowders

Norman Gunston said:


> 4'33" is better than 3'


Especially if one is about to be executed.


----------



## Norman Gunston

hpowders said:


> Especially if one is about to be executed.


Maybe instead of the 3second rule on TC, we should have the 4'33" rule


----------



## hpowders

Norman Gunston said:


> Maybe instead of the 3second rule on TC, we should have the 4'33" rule


There are a lot of rules and guidelines on TC.

Over the years, the one I have found most váluable is "post with extreme caution".


----------



## Guest

I had an egg today. It was done differently than last time.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Near the end of a 3 week vacation in the USA. It has been exciting, pleasurable and bewildering in equal measure. My first visit to a CostCo wholesale store was memorable in so many ways.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wisdom teeth: nature's unrequested gift. I'm getting them out tomorrow; hope I survive.


----------



## RogerExcellent

The getting of Wisdom hey


----------



## Guest

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wisdom teeth: nature's unrequested gift. I'm getting them out tomorrow; hope I survive.


My teeth have grown almost perfectly straight, and I was informed that my wisdom teeth will actually fit without having to be taken out if they grow properly. So far, they've grown properly and I've had no issues. I hope you survive. Also, I had an egg today, this time for breakfast.


----------



## RogerExcellent

shirime said:


> My teeth have grown almost perfectly straight, and I was informed that my wisdom teeth will actually fit without having to be taken out if they grow properly. So far, they've grown properly and I've had no issues. I hope you survive. Also, I had an egg today, this time for breakfast.


Hope it did not stick to your straight teeth


----------



## ldiat

RogerExcellent said:


> Hope it did not stick to your straight teeth


now that wonders what type of cooked egg was for breakfast poached basted oe oh om up shirred hard cooked soft cooked scrambled in warm water souffle' souffle omelette omelette. did one know that the "ribs" of a chef toque represent the number of ways a chef prepare eggs???? well mayb......


----------



## ldiat

story true so one day i am in the guest elevator at the club /hotel were i am the chef. and i have my toque on and in uniform. 3 guests are speaking french are there in the 'vator. next think i feel is my hat is moving back and forth. and the one person states "its good luck to touch the chefs toque"... true


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

So I'm alive, only it hurts like a bitch.


----------



## LezLee

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Wisdom teeth: nature's unrequested gift. I'm getting them out tomorrow; hope I survive.


I'm now 78 and never grew any wisdom teeth. My sister (a nurse) says that as wisdom teeth are unnecessary, I have obviously reached a higher state of evolution. Always knew I was different.


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> I'm now 78 and never grew any wisdom teeth. My sister (a nurse) says that as wisdom teeth are unnecessary, I have obviously reached a higher state of evolution. Always knew I was different.


I was wondering why you seemed so highly evolved yet lacking wisdom! :lol:

:devil:


----------



## eljr

Richannes Wrahms said:


> So I'm alive, only it hurts like a bitch.


How many did they yank?

I recall having two of mine removed which we impacted. When I got home and the anesthesia wore off I was in some serious pain. So bad was it that I was struck with fear.

I believe today the give pain meds for home for a day or two after an impacted extraction.


----------



## LezLee

When I had all my upper teeth removed my dentist just said to take ordinary paracetamol as long as necessary. Luckily the pain wasn’t too bad. An abscess was infinitely worse!


----------



## Vronsky

I really like BBC's documentaries, I like the variety and I like the interviews with relevant people. I consider TV to be mostly worthless, but the British TV stations really preserved some standards. The Croatian Radiotelevision is also of high quality. Our TV stations are the utter garbage, the only good thing is -- we have political debates on every single channel five days a week, so you can hear a lot of opinions and be informed.

Other than that, not many good news. My mother two months ago was diagnosed with cancer on her lung (the right part of it). The good thing is, the cancer is at an early stage of development (in the second stage of six stages, as I was told), it is on the outer part, the pulmonary artery is not an obstacle and the cancer doesn't have lymph nodes. Tomorrow she will stay in hospital in Zagreb.

Oh, yes and this too. I was out this night with my bicycle, I had a flat tire six kilometers away from my home, it started raining and I was wearing my new sneakers...


----------



## ldiat

so today we went to the "farmers Market" on farfax ave in LA. we planed to eat break/lunch and then go over to the "holocaust museum" of LA very close. its always very sad to visit these museums. the LA museum opened a new exhibit called the "kinder transport". do not know much about this. the kids under 18 where sent away by train in the late 30's to england to save them from camps and death. about 10,000 kids were transported. only less then 10% knew what happened to there family's. many passed in the camps. we listened to 6 speakers talk about there famiies. sad. La museum is small compared to the the washington DC. that one is very sad sad sad sad. one has to bend over "hip" size walls to watch TV's that show videos about some HORRIFIC events.


ps not many will comment but as long as the Holocaust is not a footnote in a book


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> so today we went to the "farmers Market" on farfax ave in LA. we planed to eat break/lunch and then go over to the "holocaust museum" of LA very close. its always very sad to visit these museums. the LA museum opened a new exhibit called the "kinder transport". do not know much about this. the kids under 18 where sent away by train in the late 30's to england to save them from camps and death. about 10,000 kids were transported. only less then 10% knew what happened to there family's. many passed in the camps. we listened to 6 speakers talk about there famiies. sad. La museum is small compared to the the washington DC. that one is very sad sad sad sad. one has to bend over "hip" size walls to watch TV's that show videos about some HORRIFIC events.
> 
> ps not many will comment but as long as the Holocaust is not a footnote in a book


no tunes now mayb later


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff reemerges from the shadows*

Still alive and in good health, just haven't had the time or energy to post at all. SO's multiple sclerosis is responding well to the medication she's on. Baby (now toddler, I guess) is doing well too.


----------



## trazom

In comparison to all of life's potential hurdles, nothing important at the moment. Just having one of those nostalgic moments, looking at my friends list here and noticing how many of them either left for other forums, or have simply moved on with their lives, or were banned...or some combination thereof. The end result is the same and has got me feeling a little blue. Classical music will always be an important part of my life, it's just getting more difficult for me to muster the enthusiasm to discuss it when the people I felt like I could share my favorite music with are gone.


----------



## Ingélou

Drove back from my dental appointment this morning, and left the car in our driveway. 

Later we decided to go for a walk, just before tea, and Taggart said he'd put the car away in the garage first. 

But - Car was completely dead. 
First it made a strange ticking noise; then it stopped but lit up with flashing lights; sick cough when you turn the key. 
Has the battery died? 
Maybe, but we can't see how to rescue it. 
So we call the RAC.

Good news - they can come tonight at 6.30.

Then - good news - they can't come at 6.30 so are coming tomorrow instead.

The evening is our own again!

But Car - why did you leave us?


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> Drove back from my dental appointment this morning, and left the car in our driveway.
> 
> Later we decided to go for a walk, just before tea, and Taggart said he'd put the car away in the garage first.
> 
> But - Car was completely dead.
> First it made a strange ticking noise; then it stopped but lit up with flashing lights; sick cough when you turn the key.
> Has the battery died?
> Maybe, but we can't see how to rescue it.
> So we call the RAC.
> 
> Good news - they can come tonight at 6.30.
> 
> Then - good news - they can't come at 6.30 so are coming tomorrow instead.
> 
> The evening is our own again!
> 
> But Car - why did you leave us?


It gets so hot here that if you have to park in the sun for few days your gasoline will mostly evaporate from your fuel injectors. It sounds like what you describe. It takes awhile of cranking until it starts sputtering and finally it starts. You probably don't have to worry about such conditions where you are.


----------



## Klassik

trazom said:


> In comparison to all of life's potential hurdles, nothing important at the moment. Just having one of those nostalgic moments, looking at my friends list here and noticing how many of them either left for other forums, or have simply moved on with their lives, or were banned...or some combination thereof. The end result is the same and has got me feeling a little blue. Classical music will always be an important part of my life, it's just getting more difficult for me to muster the enthusiasm to discuss it when the people I felt like I could share my favorite music with are gone.


I have not been here nearly as long as you have, but I do know the feeling. I realized pretty early on that I needed to find alternative ways to keep in touch with the TCers I enjoy talking to/reading. A lot of these people want to leave TC or have left already, but most of them are hardly done discussing classical music. Quite to the contrary, some of them are just starting to discuss classical music the way they want to.


----------



## ldiat

well i visited the board walk in Venice Beach Ca. a very interesting place. i got 4 tatoo's 3 piercings. had a psychic reading and a tarot card reading(i can do it myself but wanted a 2nd opinion) . listened to people telling me to eat veggies and not meat. listen to bongo playing. a piano concerto(tips requested)
johnny cash "wanna b" a girl the "wiggled and jiggled" in the middle of the walk. a parade of 6 REALLY Jazzed up bikes with a radio playing loudly. could have rented one of those 2 wheeled electric scooters.(would have run over several people). bought a pair of women's under garment that stated"***** *** **** *****" had ice cream $5 for small(view pulp fiction milk shake scene). many places to buy sun glasses. a devil wearing just briefs and riding a bike with pointy ears on his head. and other assorted things and people...... and pro USA and NON USA chants... interesting place:devil:


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> well i visited the board walk in Venice Beach Ca. a very interesting place. i got 4 tatoo's 3 piercings. had a psychic reading and a tarot card reading(i can do it myself but wanted a 2nd opinion) . listened to people telling me to eat veggies and not meat. listen to bongo playing. a piano concerto(tips requested)
> johnny cash "wanna b" a girl the "wiggled and jiggled" in the middle of the walk. a parade of 6 REALLY Jazzed up bikes with a radio playing loudly. could have rented one of those 2 wheeled electric scooters.(would have run over several people). bought a pair of women's under garment that stated"***** *** **** *****" had ice cream $5 for small(view pulp fiction milk shake scene). many places to buy sun glasses. a devil wearing just briefs and riding a bike with pointy ears on his head. and other assorted things and people...... and pro USA and NON USA chants... interesting place:devil:


Be careful over there. The roller skaters can easily run you over!!!


----------



## Granate

Hello you all. I haven't written in this thread for a long time about me because I didn't have much else to talk about rather than boring 12h daily sessions listening to French Opera recordings, studying driving tests or having visual therapy. Today I can tell you some of these things.

I've started to translate my French opera challenges so I can post them soon in TC. I've been listening to almost all of them during this summer and written my reviews, but I was unable to translate them to English because I wasn't confident and I didn't have enough time. In fact, I'm listening to a _Samson et Dalila_ while writting this and I need to stop for a minute to adress the chorus performance and the High Priest outcome in Act I. But there were three very important things for me going out this summer:


*Film Production module test:* I needed to pass a tough module to graduate from my University in Málaga. I didn't pass the March exam and the resit was this Thursday. I had made 25 pages of notes on a PDF and I finally passed the test. It was tough but I knew what I shouldn't do. This month I now have to apply for my University title, get my documents and carry them to Valencia. I had already booked a place in a residence and was luckily accepted in a Graphic Desing post-graduate study for one year, starting this October.
*Visual Therapy:* There were several times when I had to check my vision skills to upgrade my glasses, but doctors didn't see anything out of normal but I should get new glasses for my labtop with less farsightedness and adding astigmatism lenses. In my town other doctor concluded that I didn't need any upgrade in my glasses, but my problem was an early symptom of amblyopia (lazy left eye). That meant a long therapy period of time with weekly sessions and daily exercises that I'm now finishing. Most of the problems with my nearsightedness have been fixed and I'm having a new sight test next week, because of my very positive progression.
*Driving license:* From April this year I started to take driving license lessons, starting with theory and tests. It took me almost 3 months and a full notebook to apply for theory examination and passing the test with only two mistakes (3 is the maximum for passing). After passing at the first chance, I began to take my first practical driving lessons. I was very nervous at first and had lot's of trouble with gear shifting and stepping in the clutch. I gained more control over the car after 8 sessions and started driving through streets and motorways with my teacher. My nightmare were yielding without stopping the car and getting successfully in and out of roundabouts. I also had issues with not observing my mirrors too much. Now I can do all of these things but I currently have terror of passing other cars in motorways. The thing is that I had my first driving examination yesterday and "only" had seven slight faults. The inspector was very kind to the 8 of us and passed 6: *including me.*
So, to sum up, I both passed my last University test and my driving examination this week. I will be able to drive a bit before going to Valencia but I need to focus on finishing French operas and other Russian and German ones.


----------



## Ingélou

Granate said:


> Hello you all. I haven't written in this thread for a long time about me because I didn't have much else to talk about rather than boring 12h daily sessions listening to French Opera recordings, studying driving tests or having visual therapy. Today I can tell you some of these things.
> 
> I've started to translate my French opera challenges so I can post them soon in TC. I've been listening to almost all of them during this summer and written my reviews, but I was unable to translate them to English because I wasn't confident and I didn't have enough time. In fact, I'm listening to a _Samson et Dalila_ while writting this and I need to stop for a minute to adress the chorus performance and the High Priest outcome in Act I. But there were three very important things for me going out this summer:
> 
> 
> *Film Production module test:* I needed to pass a tough module to graduate from my University in Málaga. I didn't pass the March exam and the resit was this Thursday. I had made 25 pages of notes on a PDF and I finally passed the test. It was tough but I knew what I shouldn't do. This month I now have to apply for my University title, get my documents and carry them to Valencia. I had already booked a place in a residence and was luckily accepted in a Graphic Desing post-graduate study for one year, starting this October.
> *Visual Therapy:* There were several times when I had to check my vision skills to upgrade my glasses, but doctors didn't see anything out of normal but I should get new glasses for my labtop with less farsightedness and adding astigmatism lenses. In my town other doctor concluded that I didn't need any upgrade in my glasses, but my problem was an early symptom of amblyopia (lazy left eye). That meant a long therapy period of time with weekly sessions and daily exercises that I'm now finishing. Most of the problems with my nearsightedness have been fixed and I'm having a new sight test next week, because of my very positive progression.
> *Driving license:* From April this year I started to take driving license lessons, starting with theory and tests. It took me almost 3 months and a full notebook to apply for theory examination and passing the test with only two mistakes (3 is the maximum for passing). After passing at the first chance, I began to take my first practical driving lessons. I was very nervous at first and had lot's of trouble with gear shifting and stepping in the clutch. I gained more control over the car after 8 sessions and started driving through streets and motorways with my teacher. My nightmare were yielding without stopping the car and getting successfully in and out of roundabouts. I also had issues with not observing my mirrors too much. Now I can do all of these things but I currently have terror of passing other cars in motorways. The thing is that I had my first driving examination yesterday and "only" had seven slight faults. The inspector was very kind to the 8 of us and passed 6: *including me.*
> So, to sum up, I both passed my last University test and my driving examination this week. I will be able to drive a bit before going to Valencia but I need to focus on finishing French operas and other Russian and German ones.


Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We got popular with our new neighbors! My wife (as always) was the brains to have a professional cut down a birch that was very large and old (over 50 years). Also my father came over with his chainsaw to take down 2 trimmed smaller birches. Birches are a pain to have around the house! Now our neighbors have more sun and we hear from them that never before has so much been done on our property. So today I got rid of branches and my wife and I sat in the gravel picking the last leaves...Kind of like zen


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> We got popular with our new neighbors! My wife (as always) was the brains to have a professional cut down a birch that was very large and old (over 50 years). Also my father came over with his chainsaw to take down 2 trimmed smaller birches. Birches are a pain to have around the house! Now our neighbors have more sun and we hear from them that never before has so much been done on our property. So today I got rid of branches and my wife and I sat in the gravel picking the last leaves...Kind of like zen


We are trying to sell our house and our garden has got very overgrown. So Taggart has taken down completely a holly that stood outside the back door and another variegated holly nearby he has cut into a bobble shape. Both stood on a gravel bed which is now coated with holly leaves, old and new.

They need picking off too - but less like zen, I think, than Purgatory.


----------



## Guest

We are in the midst of a major master bathroom remodel--everything has been torn out and will be replaced. It's a massive inconvenience and noisey beyond belief at times (4 hours of concrete jackhammering the other day was a severe test of my nerves and my sealed headphones), not to mention it's uncomfortable having numerous strangers in the house all day . Our two cats were quite traumatized for a few days, but they are coming around. It will be wonderful once it's done, but I'm not enjoying life in the meantime!


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> We are trying to sell our house and our garden has got very overgrown. So Taggart has taken down completely a holly that stood outside the back door and another variegated holly nearby he has cut into a bobble shape. Both stood on a gravel bed which is now coated with holly leaves, old and new.
> 
> They need picking off too - but less like zen, I think, than Purgatory.


The sun is so dangerous here where I live that the realtor told me that even a small (potential) shade tree will add $1500 to your house. Few homeowners have any because we get about 5 inches of rain a year and the evaporation rate is over 80 inches.


----------



## LezLee

I am about to have my hall/stairs/landing decorated and it’s going to take a lot of organisation. I really need to hold on to the banister when I go up or down stairs and I don’t have a downstairs toilet, so some fast-drying paint and maybe some leg-crossing will be necessary!


----------



## DeepR

I'm visiting Iceland at the moment. Among other things I'm hoping to get a good view of the Hekla volcano while listening to the eponymous piece by Jon Leifs. And who knows an actual eruption?


----------



## Art Rock

Three times over the last 5 weeks we had to drive to The Hague (2 hours and 2 hours back) to renew my wife's passport at the Chinese embassy. I thought Dutch civil servants were masters of bureaucracy, I know now that they have nothing on the Chinese. At least she has her new passport now (and we don;t have to go back until 2028).


----------



## Guest

Today I ate not one, but two eggs.


----------



## geralmar

I was up most of last night and all of this morning searching the neighborhood for my wife's runaway cat. Turns out all along the cat was hiding inside my wife's computer printer and had to be freed. How does a cat even do that?


----------



## Ingélou

geralmar said:


> I was up most of last night and all of this morning searching the neighborhood for my wife's runaway cat. Turns out all along the cat was hiding inside my wife's computer printer and had to be freed. How does a cat even do that?


They just love tiny spaces to climb into. Our tabby cat (years ago) once got lost for twenty-four hours and was eventually found in the small cupboard under the stairs. As a kitten she always used to hide when we had visitors, and we never knew where, till one day we saw her climbing out of the back of the gas stove.


----------



## Luchesi

Our cat had climbed into the dryer. It was still warm in there. We shut the door before we left, for 4 days vacationing. 

Upon our return we heard the meowing. Couldn't find her. Finally opened all the cupboards in that room, calling her. The sound was very weak, of course. 4 days, no food water, no bathroom facilities, poor kitty...


----------



## Bulldog

Many years ago, we started driving to grandma's and heard odd noises from the front of the car. I stopped the car, got out and opened the hood - our cat stared up at me. Yes, they have nine lives.


----------



## LezLee

DeepR said:


> I'm visiting Iceland at the moment. Among other things I'm hoping to get a good view of the Hekla volcano while listening to the eponymous piece by Jon Leifs. And who knows an actual eruption?


Careful what you wish for! Remember Eyjafjallajökull?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello everyone!

It's been a long time since I've given updates here. I just haven't felt like it. I don't use Facebook very much anymore, just Discord. All my updating happens on Discord instead these days, and I neglect here. I'm probably a very unfamiliar face here among the newcomers because of this.

I graduated with my Master of Music in April and then got a job at a financial advising company this summer. I also moved to a new apartment and got a car from my parents which I'll eventually pay back part of its worth. It's been months of training, hundreds of hours of reading legal and financial stuff, and finally in the last 2 months getting to go out in the field and talk to clients. It's a really enjoyable job to be honest, with lots of upward potential and flexibility for my schedule. I can go off and do orchestra auditions on the side while doing this job, which is great!

And speaking of auditions, I did one this past weekend, on the 15th. I was in the top 3 for the job, but I didn't get it.  This was an audition for the spot I lost back in the Winter of the same orchestra. The principal flutist however congratulated me on playing so well that even though I didn't blend as well as 2 other players, it was a close call, and she ended up questioning her own sound if it would have been better to sound like me than me sound like her. It's all a matter of taste really. So, I felt like it was a really successful audition, portending good things to come. I'm still kicking! Another audition in October, and another in November, for nearby orchestras. So all in all, things are going quite well for me right now.


----------



## Luchesi

LezLee said:


> Careful what you wish for! Remember Eyjafjallajökull?


I remember that this guy learned Icelandic in only one week. Unforgettable. This poor lad never forgets anything, I guess.

Now it's on Youtube;


----------



## Luchesi

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It's been a long time since I've given updates here. I just haven't felt like it. I don't use Facebook very much anymore, just Discord. All my updating happens on Discord instead these days, and I neglect here. I'm probably a very unfamiliar face here among the newcomers because of this.
> 
> I graduated with my Master of Music in April and then got a job at a financial advising company this summer. I also moved to a new apartment and got a car from my parents which I'll eventually pay back part of its worth. It's been months of training, hundreds of hours of reading legal and financial stuff, and finally in the last 2 months getting to go out in the field and talk to clients. It's a really enjoyable job to be honest, with lots of upward potential and flexibility for my schedule. I can go off and do orchestra auditions on the side while doing this job, which is great!
> 
> And speaking of auditions, I did one this past weekend, on the 15th. I was in the top 3 for the job, but I didn't get it.  This was an audition for the spot I lost back in the Winter of the same orchestra. The principal flutist however congratulated me on playing so well that even though I didn't blend as well as 2 other players, it was a close call, and she ended up questioning her own sound if it would have been better to sound like me than me sound like her. It's all a matter of taste really. So, I felt like it was a really successful audition, portending good things to come. I'm still kicking! Another audition in October, and another in November, for nearby orchestras. So all in all, things are going quite well for me right now.


The game of music and the game of investing are related in my mind too. Bernstein said that's why we call it playing. Best of luck to you. You'll always have music in the passing years.


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> I was up most of last night and all of this morning searching the neighborhood for my wife's runaway cat. Turns out all along the cat was hiding inside my wife's computer printer and had to be freed. How does a cat even do that?


Or this (click on it to activate the video):

[video=facebook_share;192594958188202]https://www.facebook.com/officialbadcat/videos/192594958188202/[/video]


----------



## Rambler

I'm off on a hiking trip tomorrow with a couple of night's spent in a youth hostel. At my relatively advanced age could I feel out of place at a youth hostel? In my limited recent experience of English youth hostels I needn't fear - perhaps they should remove youth from the name!

Any way I'm looking forward to two nights in Malham (Yorkshire). Hope to scramble up Gordale scar, providing the water levels allow. There is a waterfall to clamber up - either alongside or partially in the stream -depending on water levels. It's been a bit wet recently, but the weather forecasted over the next three days in the north of England looks fair.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Rambler said:


> I'm off on a hiking trip tomorrow with a couple of night's spent in a youth hostel. At my relatively advanced age could I feel out of place at a youth hostel? In my limited recent experience of English youth hostels I needn't fear - perhaps they should remove youth from the name!
> 
> Any way I'm looking forward to two nights in Malham (Yorkshire). Hope to scramble up Gordale scar, providing the water levels allow. There is a waterfall to clamber up - either alongside or partially in the stream -depending on water levels. It's been a bit wet recently, but the weather forecasted over the next three days in the north of England looks fair.


I hope it goes well. We have had a fair bit of rain of late so the Gordale Scar waterfall could be a bit lively.


----------



## LezLee

Pat Fairlea said:


> I hope it goes well. We have had a fair bit of rain of late so the Gordale Scar waterfall could be a bit lively.


My two friends were youth hostelling into their 60s and only stopped when inevitable Bad Knees took hold.


----------



## Guest

Haven't eaten any eggs today, but soon I'm going to see premiere of my _Peripeteia_ for solo guitar. Still waiting to be sent recordings of _Bergträume_ for guitar duo and _Palimpsest_ for string quartet (that one was premiered in Germany on the weekend) but I think they should come soon.......... _Peripeteia_ will be uploaded to YouTube by the Melbourne Guitar Foundation, which is pretty nice.

Also: I do have a recording of _Auditorium_ which was a madrigal I wrote for a choir and performed fairly recently as well, but I won't post it here because it probably won't be appreciated by many.


----------



## Joe B

shirime said:


> Also: I do have a recording of _Auditorium_ which was a madrigal I wrote for a choir and performed fairly recently as well, but I won't post it here because it probably won't be appreciated by many.


Please post it. There are members on this site who care a lot for choral music. I know, I'm one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thanks to my Amazon Prime membership, I saved 40 cents on a $90 purchase at Whole Foods. Better than usual.


----------



## DeepR

LezLee said:


> Careful what you wish for! Remember Eyjafjallajökull?


Hehe, our tour guide taught us how to pronounce that.
I did get a good view of the Hekla volcano. It looked very imposing. Playing the Jon Leifs piece while enjoying the view was just perfect.  
We had sunny weather the entire time and also northern lights on three nights. So lucky!
Iceland is really a fantastic place and the whole experience was just overwhelming.
Tomorrow: back to work.


----------



## LezLee

Off topic, if there is indeed a topic.
Has anyone seen laurie around? I’m a bit worried as she doesn’t seem to have posted for quite a while. She usually joins in most of the games.


----------



## Bulldog

LezLee said:


> Off topic, if there is indeed a topic.
> Has anyone seen laurie around? I'm a bit worried as she doesn't seem to have posted for quite a while. She usually joins in most of the games.


Without going into any details, she told me that she was leaving for the long-term. Of course, she reserves the right to come back, and I sure hope she does so.

So, we now have 2 daily game players who are gone - laurie and rw.


----------



## LezLee

Oh, that’s a shame. I always felt we were on the same wavelength.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> My teeth have grown almost perfectly straight, and I was informed that my wisdom teeth will actually fit without having to be taken out if they grow properly. So far, they've grown properly and I've had no issues. I hope you survive. Also, I had an egg today, this time for breakfast.


But did you listen to Sibelius 2?


----------



## geralmar

Finally got word about my father (age 93), who lives with his wife in Wilmington, North Carolina. Wilmington has been "cut off" from the outside world for several days because of catastrophic flooding and wind damage from Hurricane Florence. Until today all roads leading into and out of the coastal city had been closed. The interstate and one highway are finally opening as this is being written. Communications are still out, which is why my wife and I got information about him from a phone call from his sister in Texas.

All information is dire, not helped by family dynamics. My father, who is partially disabled, wanted to evacuate before the hurricane hit; but was vetoed by his wife who insisted they stay in their home. She also refused to take in my mentally disabled sister, who lived in an apartment across town. My stepmother said she didn't want to have to also shelter my sister's two cats-- but actually she hates my sister (and from recent evidence, me also). During the storm the roof of my sister's apartment building was blown off and she lost one of her cats. My stepmother insisted my sister to go a shelter that accepts cats and only relented when one couldn't be found. My wife and I can only deduce from our limited information that at this moment my father is sitting in the dark, with meagre supplies and rationed drinking water, without a telephone, and with two women who despise each other. My father is frail and has health problems. My wife and I live nearly a thousand miles away and can do nothing. We are understandably concerned about my father's survivability.


----------



## Bulldog

geralmar said:


> Finally got word about my father (age 93), who lives with his wife in Wilmington, North Carolina. Wilmington has been "cut off" from the outside world for several days because of catastrophic flooding and wind damage from Hurricane Florence. Until today all roads leading into and out of the coastal city had been closed. The interstate and one highway are finally opening as this is being written. Communications are still out, which is why my wife and I got information about him from a phone call from his sister in Texas.
> 
> All information is dire, not helped by family dynamics. My father, who is partially disabled, wanted to evacuate before the hurricane hit; but was vetoed by his wife who insisted they stay in their home. She also refused to take in my mentally disabled sister, who lived in an apartment across town. My stepmother said she didn't want to have to also shelter my sister's two cats-- but actually she hates my sister (and from recent evidence, me also). During the storm the roof of my sister's apartment building was blown off and she lost one of her cats. My stepmother insisted my sister to go a shelter that accepts cats and only relented when one couldn't be found. My wife and I can only deduce from our limited information that at this moment my father is sitting in the dark, with meagre supplies and rationed drinking water, without a telephone, and with two women who despise each other. My father is frail and has health problems. My wife and I live nearly a thousand miles away and can do nothing. We are understandably concerned about my father's survivability.


It sounds to me that you have a major challenge coming on. Your dad and sister need you.


----------



## Guest

Been reading some reviews of a string quartet I wrote, quite funny to read considering I was unable to make the performance.

_Der australische Komponist Jessop Maticevski Shumack, Jahrgang 1997, nimmt deutlich auf die Klassiker-Attacke Bezug: In seinem Stück „Palimpsest" für Streichquartett sind zwischen Klangfetzen und gewaltigen Tremoli immer wieder einzelne harmonisch gesetzte Takte zu hören, die wie der Geist des Ermordeten über diesem Chaos zu schweben scheinen, bevor sie sich am Ende in einem längeren Mozartzitat wieder manifestieren._


----------



## LezLee

shirime said:


> Been reading some reviews of a string quartet I wrote, quite funny to read considering I was unable to make the performance.
> 
> _Der australische Komponist Jessop Maticevski Shumack, Jahrgang 1997, nimmt deutlich auf die Klassiker-Attacke Bezug: In seinem Stück „Palimpsest" für Streichquartett sind zwischen Klangfetzen und gewaltigen Tremoli immer wieder einzelne harmonisch gesetzte Takte zu hören, die wie der Geist des Ermordeten über diesem Chaos zu schweben scheinen, bevor sie sich am Ende in einem längeren Mozartzitat wieder manifestieren._


Translation:

Hanover
The title is almost as interesting as the program: under the motto "I killed Mozart", Musica assoluta presented three commissioned works in the Christuskirche in his first concert of the season. The Australian composer Jessop Maticevski Shumack, born in 1997, clearly refers to the classic attack: in his piece "Palimpses" for string quartet, there are repeated harmonically set bars between the sound scraps and the tremendous tremoli Chaos seem to hover before they finally manifest in a longer Mozart quote.


----------



## hpowders

shirime said:


> Been reading some reviews of a string quartet I wrote, quite funny to read considering I was unable to make the performance.
> 
> _Der australische Komponist Jessop Maticevski Shumack, Jahrgang 1997, nimmt deutlich auf die Klassiker-Attacke Bezug: In seinem Stück „Palimpsest" für Streichquartett sind zwischen Klangfetzen und gewaltigen Tremoli immer wieder einzelne harmonisch gesetzte Takte zu hören, die wie der Geist des Ermordeten über diesem Chaos zu schweben scheinen, bevor sie sich am Ende in einem längeren Mozartzitat wieder manifestieren._


Don't fret (no pun intended). I'm sure NAXOS will get around to record it for posterity.


----------



## Guest

I just spent an hour teaching myself to play Csardas on the melodica but no one I know wants to hear it


----------



## Ingélou

shirime said:


> I just spent an hour teaching myself to play Csardas on the melodica but no one I know wants to hear it


Well, once anyone has heard it on the violin, why would they?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Don't fret (no pun intended). I'm sure NAXOS will get around to record it for posterity.


I'll get a recording sent to me and I'll post it here when I do. I haven't even heard it myself, yet. The music went from my head to the paper then to the musicians then to the audience, the actual sound itself completely bypassed my ears!


----------



## Sun Junqing

I need to reply my own thread~ but I can't do so without 10 posts...sad
emmm about this subject..I started a new classical music website last year..and maybe I will return to normal life soon~


----------



## LezLee

shirime said:


> I just spent an hour teaching myself to play Csardas on the melodica but no one I know wants to hear it


I'd prefer not to hear it at all, ever! :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Potato vacation...meaning Fall break. Going to visit my grandmother whom will be 100 years old in 2 weeks. Will also practice my guitar.


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Potato vacation...meaning Fall break. Going to visit my grandmother whom will be 100 years old in 2 weeks. Will also practice my guitar.


How lovely for your granny - hope all goes well. Will you be serenading her with your guitar?


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Potato vacation...meaning Fall break. Going to visit my grandmother whom will be 100 years old in 2 weeks. Will also practice my guitar.


Will King Harald send her a birthday greeting?


----------



## Kopachris

Since my last post I transferred from the hotel desk to repairing slot machines. A couple years later I fell in love with a transgender girl whose father was dying of brain cancer. We had been friends on an IRC network for years already. She moved across the country to live with me when her father pushed all his loved ones out of his life. Almost a year later I quit my job at the casino and we moved to the pacific northwest, where we took care of her dying father until he died at the end of February. Since then we've been dealing with unemployment, massive debt, and the legal issues with his estate. I'm employed at a small manufacturer in Vancouver, Washington now, but it's not enough to cover rent at this place. We were nearly evicted a few weeks ago (used estate funds against the advice of her lawyer to avoid that) and will be moving into a cheaper place at the end of November.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Hope it works out


----------



## laurie

The weekend before last,_ this_ happened ...
















My beautiful youngest daughter got married! The wedding was lovely (luckily, the rain showers that hit everywhere else in the area passed us by!) & our daughter & her new husband are over-the-moon happy. 

~~~~~~

Then tomorrow, _this_ is going to happen .... heading to the hospital for my long-awaited knee replacement surgery. I'm really nervous (ok, slightly terrified! :lol about it, but looking forward to finally getting it over with & being pain-free again. Wish me luck!


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> The weekend before last,_ this_ happened ...
> 
> View attachment 108591
> 
> View attachment 108590
> 
> 
> My beautiful youngest daughter got married! The wedding was lovely (luckily, the rain showers that hit everywhere else in the area passed us by!) & our daughter & her new husband are over-the-moon happy.
> 
> ~~~~~~
> 
> Then tomorrow, _this_ is going to happen .... heading to the hospital for my long-awaited knee replacement surgery. I'm really nervous (ok, slightly terrified! :lol about it, but looking forward to finally getting it over with & being pain-free again. Wish me luck!


Beautiful pictures!

Knee replacement is amazing stuff. You'll literally be like new.

Be well and report back!


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Best of luck, Laurie. xx
Hope it goes well and that you're soon feeling a lot better.


----------



## Merl

I break up for half term on Friday (we go back in mid-August in Chillyjockoland). Saturday is Mrs Merl's 50th. Big family meal, etc. Can't wait for weekend. Its been a hard first term back.


----------



## derin684

Just read last 10 pages of this thread. Now I'm too tired so I'm going to sleep. Why did I even do that? Good night!


----------



## Merl

derin684 said:


> Just read last 10 pages of this thread. Now I'm too tired so I'm going to sleep. Why did I even do that? Good night!


Nite derin684!


----------



## LezLee

Lovely photos, laurie!
I hope your operation goes well. I had a hip replacement a few years ago after being in a lot of pain for some time. It’s made an enormous difference. I react badly to a general anaesthetic so I had an epidural and was awake but mildly sedated. Recovery was so much quicker and no nasty side-effects to cope with.
Hope to see you posting again soon.


----------



## ldiat

15 days you will not view any posts or videos from me for several days. now dont all cheer at once 15 days and the move to Las Vegas, Nevada will take place. WINE WOMEN SONG SLOTS CRAPS.....ok may b not. going to live at a 55+ apartment. need to b on our own again and not living with the kids.(daughter and son-in-law) place too small. and like all the places in Ca are like 30-40% more then LV. plus where we live now is so far away from all places, drug store-food store-shopping. even the stupid gas station down the street has 12 pumps and only 3 are working! What is up with that. and gas is like 50 cents less also. did i mention coffee and danish are offered each morning.. FREE!. and it has 2 propane grills outside for cook outs. and fitness room and pool and beauty shop...(not for me lol)
so just 15 days.....
ps i forgot to mention not real close to the strip but Sams town and a few others very close


----------



## LezLee

Sounds great, Idiat! Hope it all goes smoothly. :wave:


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> 15 days you will not view any posts or videos from me for several days. now dont all cheer at once 15 days and the move to Las Vegas, Nevada will take place. WINE WOMEN SONG SLOTS CRAPS.....ok may b not. going to live at a 55+ apartment. need to b on our own again and not living with the kids.(daughter and son-in-law) place too small. and like all the places in Ca are like 30-40% more then LV. plus where we live now is so far away from all places, drug store-food store-shopping. even the stupid gas station down the street has 12 pumps and only 3 are working! What is up with that. and gas is like 50 cents less also. did i mention coffee and danish are offered each morning.. FREE!. and it has 2 propane grills outside for cook outs. and fitness room and pool and beauty shop...(not for me lol)
> so just 15 days.....
> ps i forgot to mention not real close to the strip but Sams town and a few others very close


Nevada is a much lower tax state than California. No state income tax is a big deal. Where my undisclosed main chateau is located, I too do not have to suffer with paying state income tax.

You don't want to live close to the Strip. It is a high crime area filled with desperate people.

The only downside, IMHO, is the intense heat from May to September. It is really brutal!

Good luck with the move! I'm betting that it will be successful!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LezLee said:


> Will King Harald send her a birthday greeting?


Yes, King Harald congratulated


----------



## Albert Berry

Just joined this forum, and am pigging out on posts. I guess I really should finish the project that has to go into final testing on Monday instead ...


----------



## Joe B

Albert Berry said:


> Just joined this forum, and am pigging out on posts. I guess I really should finish the project that has to go into final testing on Monday instead ...


Just remember, Roman wasn't built in a day. They took an early lunch and finished up the next morning. Relax, and welcome to TC.


----------



## hpowders

Albert Berry said:


> Just joined this forum, and am* pigging out on posts.* I guess I really should finish the project that has to go into final testing on Monday instead ...


This usually begins to subside a bit after, say, 19,000 posts.


----------



## Ingélou

ldiat said:


> 15 days you will not view any posts or videos from me for several days. now dont all cheer at once 15 days and the move to Las Vegas, Nevada will take place. WINE WOMEN SONG SLOTS CRAPS.....ok may b not. going to live at a 55+ apartment. need to b on our own again and not living with the kids.(daughter and son-in-law) place too small. and like all the places in Ca are like 30-40% more then LV. plus where we live now is so far away from all places, drug store-food store-shopping. even the stupid gas station down the street has 12 pumps and only 3 are working! What is up with that. and gas is like 50 cents less also. did i mention coffee and danish are offered each morning.. FREE!. and it has 2 propane grills outside for cook outs. and fitness room and pool and beauty shop...(not for me lol)
> so just 15 days.....
> ps i forgot to mention not real close to the strip but Sams town and a few others very close


Sounds fab! Happy moving. :cheers:


----------



## Gordontrek

I was sick for about a week; kept me in bed for a few days. Naturally, it interrupted my exercise routine. After recovering I went straight back into my routine; running, lifting, hitting the punching bag.
I completely messed up my back in the process. When I walk right now I shuffle like an old man. If I get out of a chair the wrong way my lower back wrenches and I have to fall back into the chair and try again. Obviously, I should have eased back into exercising instead of going straight into it after being sick weakened my muscles; being out of shape made me susceptible to pulling or tearing a muscle somewhere. I always poked fun at my dad who has perpetual back problems and always walks around kind of slouched; now I know a bit of what he's going through.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 108829


In Canada we celebrate Thanksgiving on the second Monday in October and so allow me to wish you and yours a very Happy Thanksgiving - Canadian-style!


----------



## Ingélou

Gordontrek said:


> I was sick for about a week; kept me in bed for a few days. Naturally, it interrupted my exercise routine. After recovering I went straight back into my routine; running, lifting, hitting the punching bag.
> I completely messed up my back in the process. When I walk right now I shuffle like an old man. If I get out of a chair the wrong way my lower back wrenches and I have to fall back into the chair and try again. Obviously, I should have eased back into exercising instead of going straight into it after being sick weakened my muscles; being out of shape made me susceptible to pulling or tearing a muscle somewhere. I always poked fun at my dad who has perpetual back problems and always walks around kind of slouched; now I know a bit of what he's going through.


Oh dear - I've had back pain too, in the past. It is *dreadful*. I hope you get 'back to normal' as soon as poss.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - I've had back pain too, in the past. It is *dreadful*. I hope you get 'back to normal' as soon as poss.


Me too! I've had sciatica for five days now and have great difficulty getting out of my chair or going upstairs or anything really. It's quite agonising. Paracetamol hardly touch it and aspirin and ibuprofen aren't allowed with my blood pressure pills. Opioids make me sick so I'm really stymied.


----------



## Dorsetmike

About this time last year I started to lose my voice, at first it got hoarse and made me cough a lot, asked for a doctors appointment yes in about 3 weeks, or you can see the nurse at the practice, predictable diagnosis and treatment, bad cough, anti biotics and steroids, it got worse, so after a dew more weeks, house visit, Hmmmmmm could be a fungal infection, let this cream dissolve on your tongue, worse still voice now just a croak so finally they made an appointment at the hospital ENT department who shoved their mini camer up me nose to have a look (trans nasal endoscopy) ooohh theres a growth on a vocal chord (looked like a wart) furthe hospital appointment for them to take a sample for biopsy (it was now well into January) result it's a carcinoma, there followed further tests, test my lung capacity to see if I could take a general anaesthetic - no I cant (aftermath of 40 years smoking - gave up 15 years ago - next could I lay flat with head not on a pillow or otherwise raised - yes I could - so OK we'll use radio therapynow end of March, next appointment was for them to make a sort of cage to hold my head perfectly still, perforated plastic moulded to the shape of my face and head.

Finally 
radio therapy as an out patient started beginning of May, 5 days a week for 4 weeks, after 2 weeks pain started in the throat, so heavy doses of pain killers which I had to continue for 6 weeks after the end of the radio therapy as weol as being on a diet of soft foods, soups pasta, rice ice cream etc; for about 4 weeks from the end of treatment I was mostly out of it in la-la land spent quite a bit of the time laying down and dozing.

As for the voice it started to come through after about 3 weeks of treatment and now seems to be perfectly OK, I still have a cough, I was told the throat will see the scar tissue as something that needs to be coughed up for a while, does seem to be improving now.

One result of the weeks "out of touch" house work fell by the wayside, my get up and go got up and went! I'm gradually getting sorted.


----------



## Guest

Don't worry about housework Mike, just take things as they come before you get your strength up, you probably can apply for home help etc.. You deserve it after what you came through. Stay strong and keep fighting fit.


----------



## Granate

I've spent three days without a labtop because it needed a HD change to the SSD one. Now I have it back clean and fast, but I can't access my data on the old hard drive. 

I didn't tell you that I moved to Valencia one week ago, yeah. I'm doing my post-graduate studies next week. Without any computer or work to do, I spent the days browsing on my phone and listening to Mahler symphonies by Klaus Tennstedt. Two days ago, I went to the big shopping centre called El Corte Inglés and went right to the Music and DVD section. It was awkward because I found a stall with opera recordings and the infamous Thielemann Wiener Staatsoper Wagner Ring for 100€. It looked really good on the outside, but left it there of course. In the other stall, there was a woman looking for symphony CDs and, because she was looking all the Bs, I couldn't search for any Bruckner. I spent a minute behind her while she was taking three Beethoven boxes: the Wand, Barenboim WEDO and Bernstein Vienna remastered cycles, the Karajan 80s 4 & 7 and the Kleiber Vienna 5 & 7. So, I took a breath and made a jumpscare telling her that I would buy the Gunther Wand cycle. She was rather surprised and I started "explaining to her" my comments about the Beethoven performances of the boxes mentioned. I even said the Kleiber Vienna was a fan favourite, but I could convince her to take the Wand cycle for 18€ because it was the best set I had heard of all (even considering Ansermet). She thanked me and told that she was building a music library and left quite happy for my company. Too bad I couldn't talk more with her and find a CD of the Karajan 9th from 1963 for 12€. 

That was such an uplifting moment. I hope she does not regret her purchase and find great love into the Wand performances as I have done.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Me too! I've had sciatica for five days now and have great difficulty getting out of my chair or going upstairs or anything really. It's quite agonising. Paracetamol hardly touch it and aspirin and ibuprofen aren't allowed with my blood pressure pills. Opioids make me sick so I'm really stymied.


I can personally attest that exercise number 4 actually does work but you will need to be careful as I just read that you had a hip replacement done. As you know, sciatica is a symptom of an underlying disc issue and that is what needs to be treated - the hip replacement may have altered your gait to an extent in which you are now experiencing disc issues in your lower back which are manifesting themselves as the sciatica pain. One quick way to detect if your gait is off is by checking the soles of a pair of shoes which you've worn for some time. If you can see that the soles are not evenly worn out you will know that your gait is off.

https://www.spine-health.com/wellness/exercise/sciatica-exercises-sciatica-pain-relief

Here's some general information on sciatica -

https://www.webmd.com/back-pain/guide/sciatica-symptoms

and some advice about sleeping... lay upon your side and place a thin pillow or rolled up bath towel between your knees so that they are parallel to one another - I learned this trick the hard way after having suffered a soft tissue herniated disc and slept for only five to ten minutes a night for almost six weeks.

Hope this helps as the pain is indeed agonizing and you have my sympathies and prayers.

- Syd


----------



## Guest

My wife and I will be signing the closing agreements for the new home that we've purchased in the Westmount area of Montréal this upcoming Monday.

And I shall be rather scarce for awhile as I have agreed to come out of "semi-retirement" as I've found that time weighs quite heavily without having something to do that is actually worth doing.
_
Je vous souhaite le meilleur!_

- Syd


----------



## Guest

Kitchen caught fire, everyone ok.


----------



## ldiat

shirime said:


> Kitchen caught fire, everyone ok.


do not like! hope no one got hurt!!!


----------



## ldiat

Sat 3 more days MOVING DAY!!! YEA!!!


----------



## Merl

Off to Aberdeen for the night.


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> do not like! hope no one got hurt!!!


No one is hurt. The fire was caused by something to do with faulty electrical wiring; it was bound to happen eventually. Fire brigade put it out but they said if they had arrived just one minute later the fire would have spread through the ceiling and the house would need to be demolished.

Power is off in the house, as is the gas, and I'm currently staying in an Airbnb apartment until electricals and gas are sorted out. Insurance is paying for accommodation and they have to pay for a new kitchen and an electrician to completely redo all the electrical wires in the house to prevent this from happening again. They'll also pay for cleaners to come and take care of stuff covered in ash, clothes smelling of smoke and stuff like that.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm trying to convince my wife that we should build an addition to our house, in part to provide an appropriate environment for a more powerful stereo system. Apparently, I've "lost perspective."


----------



## Merl

Aberdeen was fun and a bit messy. Hic!


----------



## ldiat

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!! WE ARE HERE! move was successful! YEA! (my back hurts)


----------



## Luchesi

Blancrocher said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife that we should build an addition to our house, in part to provide an appropriate environment for a more powerful stereo system. Apparently, I've "lost perspective."


Loud music can damage tiny hair cells in the inner ear. Hair cells vibrate in response to noise and send a message to the brain. Once destroyed, the cells do not grow back. If you've damaged your hearing while you're younger it will show up as an accumulated effect at about 50 to 55 years of age.
Damage to these cells seems to cause the brain to misinterpret the signal it receives, so it makes up a sound instead. You'll hear ringing in their ears after a concert, even when the room is silent. The ringing can come and go in intensity from then on. Beethoven means "beet yard".


----------



## Art Rock

Luchesi said:


> Beethoven means "beet yard".


Plural actually.

I've had ringing in my right ear on and off for a period of six months after a severe cold - fortunately gone now, but it was awful.


----------



## LezLee

I’ve had a twitchy eyelid occasionally over many years but now have a new exciting development. When I wake up in the morning I can’t open my left eye and have to actually use my finger to push the lid up. I thought it must be muscular but I’ve now got an appointment at the Neurology clinic. I’m quite apprehensive, imagining having holes drilled in my head.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Plural actually.
> 
> I've had ringing in my right ear on and off for a period of six months after a severe cold - fortunately gone now, but it was awful.


That's good the ringing has gone, I would imagine it is similar to tinnitus. But luckily you say it has gone.


----------



## Guest

I have bought Christmas cards and have them all written out ready to post, next month or so. I have some to send abroad.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I've had tinnitus for so long now I hardly notice it.

Must be more than 10 years since I sent any Chrismas cards; sometimes send a few fancy Emails, and a cousin usually phones Christmas day.


----------



## Bulldog

LezLee said:


> I've had a twitchy eyelid occasionally over many years but now have a new exciting development. When I wake up in the morning I can't open my left eye and have to actually use my finger to push the lid up. I thought it must be muscular but I've now got an appointment at the Neurology clinic. I'm quite apprehensive, imagining having holes drilled in my head.


Never think about the details of a procedure - could make you sick.


----------



## LezLee

Update on my eyelid problems - MRI scan is completely clear, no problems of any sort. Yay! Once again I have something unknown to medical science.
Went for my ‘flu jab (known as jags in Scotland) this morning, it’s a specially boosted one because of my great age. Hope it works this time, the last one was useless and I had horrendous ‘flu lasting nearly three weeks.


----------



## Luchesi

LezLee said:


> Update on my eyelid problems - MRI scan is completely clear, no problems of any sort. Yay! Once again I have something unknown to medical science.
> Went for my 'flu jab (known as jags in Scotland) this morning, it's a specially boosted one because of my great age. Hope it works this time, the last one was useless and I had horrendous 'flu lasting nearly three weeks.


Good news, LezLee. It's so pleasing to hear a doctor say - no problems of any sort.

I enjoyed watching this vignette about influenza (once thought to be from the influence of the stars and planets);


----------



## LezLee

Luchesi said:


> Good news, LezLee. It's so pleasing to hear a doctor say - no problems of any sort.
> 
> I enjoyed watching this vignette about influenza (once thought to be from the influence of the stars and planets);


Blimey, hardly upbeat is it? 

For the first time I had a bad reaction to my jab. A couple of hours after, I felt extremely dizzy and didn't dare move from my chair. I also had pain from shoulder to hip on the side I'd had the injection. Quite scary but an online check showed these were known side effects. Lasted for about 3 hours but I came close to phoning NHs 24!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sitting here with my synth and trying to program midi in cubase. Time has consumed me...


----------



## Guest

For the past couple of years I've been trying to organise a composition lesson with one of the best teachers in my country, someone I have worked with years before in composition masterclasses, but due to busy schedules it's been difficult to find a time to have a lesson. Just found out he passed away today.


----------



## clavichorder

I post here so infrequently that I can't remember what I've mentioned. And people might not even remember me, let alone what I may have said about my life. I still work at a plant nursery, and I guess it's coming on a year now, with some absence due to my injury back in January. I don't know if I mentioned my injury! I was putting a large broken plant pot in the dumpster on my third day of non seasonal work and it slipped and lacerated my tendons, nerve and artery. So I'm still recovering from that, and I probably won't ever have the same level of functioning again. I can still play piano, but there is lots I have to work around with my left hand. However, recently I was finally cleared by the surgeon of all weight restrictions, so I can do my job normally again. 
Other than that, I'm starting with a math tutor, in hopes that I can test into a pre calculus course in a few months, so that in the not too distant future, I can return to college, instead with a focus on biology. This injury definitely caused me to reevaluate my life. But yeah, I'm definitely in a vastly different place from 1-2 years ago, when I was still dealing with the fallout of psych ward medication levels. Lots is happening; I take care of myself with physical exercise and have hopes for the future. Speaking of exercise, I did the longest run of my life a few weeks ago, 8 miles to a destination(my friend's condo downtown), and 9 miles back in a circuit after resting there for a few hours. I call it a run, even though it's two runs in a day. The most I've ever done in one go is 12 miles. I've been running pretty frequently for over a year now.


----------



## Guest

Always a pleasure reading your posts, clavi. Best wishes for your recovery, but it's certainly good to hear about the attention you are giving to physical exercise.


----------



## Ingélou

shirime said:


> For the past couple of years I've been trying to organise a composition lesson with one of the best teachers in my country, someone I have worked with years before in composition masterclasses, but due to busy schedules it's been difficult to find a time to have a lesson. Just found out he passed away today.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Luchesi

LezLee said:


> Blimey, hardly upbeat is it?
> 
> For the first time I had a bad reaction to my jab. A couple of hours after, I felt extremely dizzy and didn't dare move from my chair. I also had pain from shoulder to hip on the side I'd had the injection. Quite scary but an online check showed these were known side effects. Lasted for about 3 hours but I came close to phoning NHs 24!


Yes, it's an upsetting experience to go through, because you begin to think, "this can't be right?" It's a very unnatural process getting injected, and with all the dangerous concoction which has to be included with the virus. But I was told that the stronger and more intense your reaction, the healthier and more active is your immune system. A healthy immune system is always seeking out cancerous cells and very tiny tumors - and eliminating them so that they don't grow and damage organs etc..

So I guess everyone should hope for a very nasty reaction, just to be able to gauge the effectiveness of your personal immune response. ha Also, as in the video, our bodies force us to feel very bad with aches and pains and dizziness and a general malaise so that we rest and conserve all the energy which may be required in the complicated process. The body reacts like it's life and death each time..

The curious thing is that our immune sequence is quite primitive and not as effective as those of some other animal lines of descent. We didn't inherit one of the good ones which evolved later, or we lost it somewhere along the way since we lived in trees for so long - we weren't exposed to all the dirt and grime and pathogens. Oh well.. Evolutionary change will only retain what is barely adequate for survival, in the majority of cases.


----------



## Luchesi

clav - " I take care of myself with physical exercise and have hopes for the future. Speaking of exercise, I did the longest run of my life a few weeks ago, 8 miles to a destination(my friend's condo downtown), and 9 miles back in a circuit after resting there for a few hours. I call it a run, even though it's two runs in a day. The most I've ever done in one go is 12 miles. I've been running pretty frequently for over a year now."

wow It's good to exercise. You might put off a little until you're older when you'll really need the exercise LOL just joking!

Be aware that exercising depletes vitamin B12 and that is a very dangerous condition for arteries, especially if you also avoid most meats in your diet.

This is an entertaining video about B12 and other essentials, and the science. The doctor is funnier than most;


----------



## clavichorder

No shortage of meat in my diet, but that is noted.


----------



## Luchesi

clavichorder said:


> No shortage of meat in my diet, but that is noted.


Another tip from my medical friends. Don't eat two meals with meat in 24 hours. Your body will eliminate the toxins and the accumulating effect of degraded cholesterol upon arteries if you don't overwhelm the natural system. It takes about 18 hours, depending upon your genetics. Meat is nutritious, but we're not completely evolved from a vegetarian diet to eat meat like a carnivore.


----------



## bravenewworld

Luchesi said:


> Another tip from my medical friends. Don't eat two meals with meat in 24 hours. Your body will eliminate the toxins and the accumulating effect of degraded cholesterol upon arteries if you don't overwhelm the natural system. It takes about 18 hours, depending upon your genetics. Meat is nutritious, but we're not completely evolved from a vegetarian diet to eat meat like a carnivore.


So now you tell me?  :devil:


----------



## Luchesi

bravenewworld said:


> So now you tell me?  :devil:


Yes, me too. Recent findings are from what the Greeks said millennia ago, every thing in moderation. They didn't know why, specifically.

Meat is good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process it safely.

Alcohol is good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process it safely.

Fat, sugar and iodized salt are good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process them safely.


----------



## bravenewworld

Time to cut down on the comfort food then!

I'm currently 3/4 of the way through my final leaving exams for high school. So far I've done Advanced English* (2 exams), Biology, Mathematics, History Extension and Modern History yesterday. I have Extension English tomorrow, and then 6 days later Economics, and then... it's over! 

I have some big plans for after exams. First and foremost: watch the Ring Cycle, Parsifal and Meistersinger, before my Met Opera On Demand subscription runs out (in mid-December). I also have a book about the Thirty Years' War to read. And a job to get 

But yes, with exams my diet hasn't been up to scratch. After yesterday's exam I had McDonald's. I think I'm going to detox with salad sandwiches as my primary meal and only a little bit of meat every 24 hours for a few days. 

*Extension>Advanced>Standard


----------



## clavichorder

Alcohol is good for you? I generally don't do well with it. If I have 1 beer in the evening, I generally don't sleep well or feel rested the next day.


----------



## DaveM

LezLee said:


> Update on my eyelid problems - MRI scan is completely clear, no problems of any sort. Yay! Once again I have something unknown to medical science.
> Went for my 'flu jab (known as jags in Scotland) this morning, it's a specially boosted one because of my great age. Hope it works this time, the last one was useless and I had horrendous 'flu lasting nearly three weeks.


No reason to have 3 weeks of flu. Next time ask your doctor for oseltamivir (Tamiflu) or zanamivir before flu season and take within 24 hours of flu symptoms. Use this as a backup to flu vaccine which you should still take, but if vaccine isn't totally effective, Tamiflu usually shortens the length and severity of the flu.


----------



## DaveM

Luchesi said:


> Yes, me too. Recent findings are from what the Greeks said millennia ago, every thing in moderation. They didn't know why, specifically.
> 
> Meat is good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process it safely.
> 
> Alcohol is good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process it safely.
> 
> Fat, sugar and iodized salt are good for you, but not too much and make sure you have the essential nutrients so that you can process them safely.


Overall, red meat is not good for you. Recent studies indicate that any amount of alcohol is not good for you. Saying that fat, sugar and iodized salt is good for you is too general. Saturated fats likely raise bad cholesterol, but are more likely, along with carbohydrates such as sugar to add belly fat which can over years be heart unhealthy. Too much salt can raise blood pressure, which is especially of concern in people who already have hypertension.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> Alcohol is good for you? I generally don't do well with it. If I have 1 beer in the evening, I generally don't sleep well or feel rested the next day.


6 beers in better


----------



## Luchesi

DaveM said:


> Overall, red meat is not good for you. Recent studies indicate that any amount of alcohol is not good for you. Saying that fat, sugar and iodized salt is good for you is too general. Saturated fats likely raise bad cholesterol, but are more likely, along with carbohydrates such as sugar to add belly fat which can over years be heart unhealthy. Too much salt can raise blood pressure, which is especially of concern in people who already have hypertension.


Yes, 20 years ago you would be stating the cautionary advice, but now we know better. It's more complicated than that. Look into the biochemistry of the body and the new findings about inflammation and the sequences which have been traced.

I intentionally said 3 times "not too much". And that amount varies with genetic makeups.


----------



## Kopachris

Girlfriend is going to Springfield, MO over the weekend to deal with her late father's storage unit. We've both been dealing with major depression and anxiety, and even just planning this trip and getting everything booked has been extremely stressful, on top of my already stressful customer service job.

Monkey brain no like modern world and modern responsibilities


----------



## ldiat

ELVIS IS NOT GONE!! there i was, at the corner of E Tropicana and Boulder Hwy.Las Vegas, waiting for the light to change. and right in front of me crossing the street is ELVIS! in preforming outfit and all! i said "Hey Hi Elvis!" and he waved.....True!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I decided to learn how to play a black metal song on my dusty electric guitar! The Blond Beast by Marduk \m/ It's actually very cleverly built up, and has a disco beat through-out. I did what young people do today, watched a youtube lesson, and wrote down in sibelius the chord roots (modified a bit after a live version by the band). All chords are minor and power chords, and I have to play left thumb over on the 6th string, which hurts my classical fingers. Of course my picking hand does 16th notes at ca. 125 bpm ALWAYS. The form of the song is A (intro) B A (verse) C B A C' B D C B. The D section is a fun polymeter riff which resolves after 9 measures, 9/4 over 4/4. All I have to do now is practice! Made a Cubase MIDI project with drum and bass samples, so I can change tempos. It will take some time to play in time...


----------



## Blancrocher

Microwave just stopped working.


----------



## LezLee

Blancrocher said:


> Microwave just stopped working.


Start with the bloomin' obvious - have you checked the plug fuse?


----------



## Dorsetmike

A couple of changes in my sleep time routine;

I'd started getting some pain in ther lower back when getting up, searching on line I found what looks like a fairly cheap solution. I sleep mostly on my side, so I searched for problems sleeping on one's side and came up with a small foam contoured "pillow" placed between the knees. This quote from the Amazon page 


> MEMORY FOAM LEG PILLOW Helps separate your legs in such a way that your body achieves more relaxed alignment during sleeping sideways. Helps alleviate problems of muscle cramps, varicose veins and sciatica


In UK mine was £9.99, seems to be working, I don't have to be quite so careful when I get out of bed now.

The other niggle was the "Snooze" button on my alarm, it gives only 9 minutes before blasting out again. The clock has 2 alarms, allowing for one to set a different time for say weekends, or for a couple who need to get up at different times; I now set alarm 1 for 9am and alarm 2 for 9.30 am giving me a decent snooze time; weekends no alarm!


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> A couple of changes in my sleep time routine;
> 
> I'd started getting some pain in ther lower back when getting up, searching on line I found what looks like a fairly cheap solution. I sleep mostly on my side, so I searched for problems sleeping on one's side and came up with a small foam contoured "pillow" placed between the knees. This quote from the Amazon page
> 
> In UK mine was £9.99, seems to be working, I don't have to be quite so careful when I get out of bed now.
> 
> The other niggle was the "Snooze" button on my alarm, it gives only 9 minutes before blasting out again. The clock has 2 alarms, allowing for one to set a different time for say weekends, or for a couple who need to get up at different times; I now set alarm 1 for 9am and alarm 2 for 9.30 am giving me a decent snooze time; weekends no alarm!


When I had my hip replacement a few years ago, the nurses recommended one of those pillows. I used to be really restless, unable to settle and it's made a big difference. I hardly move during the night now and I'm much more mobile first thing.


----------



## Levanda

Hello all friends. I did not been on this forum for few years and glad to come back. Looking forward to learning about classical music.


----------



## Ingélou

Levanda said:


> Hello all friends. I did not been on this forum for few years and glad to come back. Looking forward to learning about classical music.


Oh, lovely to see you, Levanda!


----------



## Ingélou

We just came back from a three-day music course 'Playing for Dancing' at Halsway Manor in Somerset (near Taunton). It's the third time we've visited the place and our second time at this particular course, which is led by English Contra Dance Band members Linda Game and Gareth Kiddier. 

We had a good time - got to play in a 'Playford Band', Taggart on concertina & me on fiddle, a lovely young Dutch woman on keyboard and a charming retired lady music teacher on flute, with the course leader Linda Game helping us to a fuller sound with her wonderful harmonising on fiddle. It worked - the dancers seemed to enjoy themselves. There were some lovely people on the course, and as usual the food was gorgeous. 

But - it's so far away. When we finally got home, our house was so chilly that we had to leave the heating on all night. So this may be our last time at Halsway, unless there's a course that's absolutely irresistible, and not in the winter.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I decided to learn how to play a black metal song on my dusty electric guitar! The Blond Beast by Marduk \m/ It's actually very cleverly built up, and has a disco beat through-out. I did what young people do today, watched a youtube lesson, and wrote down in sibelius the chord roots (modified a bit after a live version by the band). All chords are minor and power chords, and I have to play left thumb over on the 6th string, which hurts my classical fingers. Of course my picking hand does 16th notes at ca. 125 bpm ALWAYS. The form of the song is A (intro) B A (verse) C B A C' B D C B. The D section is a fun polymeter riff which resolves after 9 measures, 9/4 over 4/4. All I have to do now is practice! Made a Cubase MIDI project with drum and bass samples, so I can change tempos. It will take some time to play in time...


Nobody liked this...I'm still at it! 4'33" now at 117 bpm. Got some practice in using plugins in Cubase too. The metal guys at the high school want to invite me on stage at our spring project in May. I'll be a real champ by then  So, these days I'm just toying around with electric guitar...Will get new Seymour Duncan pickups installed on Monday by a famous Norwegian veteran guitar tech (He invented and patented the famous locking tuners).


----------



## Rambler

Just returned from a week in the English lake district. Weather wasn't too bad for November. Mind you it was jolly windy on top of Great Gable, which I hadn't been up for around twenty years. I had forgotten just how rocky Great Gable is! A little snow a couple of days ago back o' Skiddaw, but found a clean mountain bothy (Lingy Hut) to shelter in for a lunch break.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

This Tuesday I have an interview for my dream job. Two interviews actually for two different vacancies within the same corporation and on the same day. If I somehow get offers on both vacancies, I would have to get myself cloned, because I really, really love them both (the one pays better, the other is more fun and relaxed). It is the first time in my life where I actually have a dream job to aspire to. If you still remember SiegendesLicht after such a long absence, you can wish me good luck.

Ah yes, and have I ever mentioned before that at the end of this year I am going to New Zealand for a month? The way it looks, it is going to be a real dream journey.


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> This Tuesday I have an interview for my dream job. Two interviews actually for two different vacancies within the same corporation and on the same day. If I somehow get offers on both vacancies, I would have to get myself cloned, because I really, really love them both (the one pays better, the other is more fun and relaxed). It is the first time in my life where I actually have a dream job to aspire to. If you still remember SiegendesLicht after such a long absence, you can wish me good luck.
> 
> Ah yes, and have I ever mentioned before that at the end of this year I am going to New Zealand for a month? The way it looks, it is going to be a real dream journey.


Siegendeslicht! :tiphat:  
Delightful to see you again, and yes, here's wishing you good luck - hope you get the job that you discover to be 'the best' after going for interview.


----------



## Merl

Off to Aberdeen in a few hours for a messy night to celebrate my birthday. :guitar:


----------



## Dorsetmike

About to go up to the residents lounge to put up Christmas decorations, - passes the time I suppose.


----------



## eljr

I had a great birthday yesterday. My youngest flew in from Raleigh to surprise me. My brother, my two other children with spouses, grand kids in tow all gathered. 
Fine wines, lamb, stuffed mushrooms, dried meats, water chestnut rumaki and aged cheeses. Several vegetables and double stuffed potatoes.

The cake was a work of art from a very fine french pastry chef who is eccentric. 
The china set used was from my grandmother's set circa 1930.

Great gifts too!
Two, Peter Millar sport shirts were carried up from NC by my youngest while my older daughter gave me a NY Times newspaper from my birth date. My brother got me an author signed copy of Been So Long, an autobiography of my favorite musician, Mr. Jorma Kaukonen.

My youngest and I / the cake.


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


> I had a great birthday yesterday. My youngest flew in from Raleigh to surprise me. My brother, my two other children with spouses, grand kids in tow all gathered.
> Fine wines, lamb, stuffed mushrooms, dried meats, water chestnut rumaki and aged cheeses. Several vegetables and double stuffed potatoes.
> 
> The cake was a work of art from a very fine french pastry chef who is eccentric.
> The china set used was from my grandmother's set circa 1930.
> 
> Great gifts too!
> Two, Peter Millar sport shirts were carried up from NC by my youngest while my older daughter gave me a NY Times newspaper from my birth date. My brother got me an author signed copy of Been So Long, an autobiography of my favorite musician, Mr. Jorma Kaukonen.
> 
> My youngest and I / the cake.
> 
> View attachment 110359
> 
> 
> View attachment 110358


Happy Birthday eljr. Looks like you had a top day. Mine was the day before. I've been unwell today (not due to alcohol but some mystery bug).


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Happy Birthday eljr. Looks like you had a top day. Mine was the day before. I've been unwell today (not due to alcohol but some mystery bug).


Sorry for your illness but happy birthday none the less!


----------



## Joe B

In reference to @eljr's Birthday post:

That cake looks amazing. Were all of the decorations edible?


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> In reference to @eljr's Birthday post:
> 
> That cake looks amazing. Were all of the decorations edible?


Oh yes.

For example, that is shaved white chocolate which serves as the scroll for the Happy Birthday wishes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> This Tuesday I have an interview for my dream job. Two interviews actually for two different vacancies within the same corporation and on the same day. If I somehow get offers on both vacancies, I would have to get myself cloned, because I really, really love them both (the one pays better, the other is more fun and relaxed). It is the first time in my life where I actually have a dream job to aspire to. If you still remember SiegendesLicht after such a long absence, you can wish me good luck.


Well, it is done. I have had both interviews - the most fun, light-hearted, relaxed job interviews I have had so far, and I really did get an offer on both jobs. I am not yet sure which one to choose, but I already know what my next work place is going to look like.









The job offers are on various positions within the train crew, in the same corporation Deutsche Bahn (German Rail). Always on the road, riding to the next horizon, traversing the country from Hamburg to Munich and back and coming home again - or not coming home and staying in hotels in Vienna, in Basel, in Prague, in Frankfurt before the next shift, meeting new people every day, working in team with coworkers who also love that kind of life - that is the best kind of job I can think of. The qualification course starts in February, one or two months after that I will be riding the rails. To quote Freddie Mercury, "I'm gonna go, go, go, there's no stopping me!"


----------



## LezLee

Congratulations, that’s wonderful! Doesn’t happen to many people. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, it is done. I have had both interviews - the most fun, light-hearted, relaxed job interviews I have had so far, and I really did get an offer on both jobs. I am not yet sure which one to choose, but I already know what my next work place is going to look like.
> 
> View attachment 110438
> 
> 
> The job offers are on various positions within the train crew, in the same corporation Deutsche Bahn (German Rail). Always on the road, riding to the next horizon, traversing the country from Hamburg to Munich and back and coming home again - or not coming home and staying in hotels in Vienna, in Basel, in Prague, in Frankfurt before the next shift, meeting new people every day, working in team with coworkers who also love that kind of life - that is the best kind of job I can think of. The qualification course starts in February, one or two months after that I will be riding the rails. To quote Freddie Mercury, "I'm gonna go, go, go, there's no stopping me!"


Brilliant! :tiphat:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Is this a record? In the last year I have actually been called in for hospital appointments *before* the booked time; today I arrived at about 11.55 for a 12.10 appointment and was called about a minute after 12. Usually they are running half an hour late or more.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> *Is this a record?* In the last year I have actually been called in for hospital appointments *before* the booked time; today I arrived at about 11.55 for a 12.10 appointment and was called about a minute after 12. Usually they are running half an hour late or more.


It probably is. Don't knock it!


----------



## LezLee

Had some horrible news from one of my Sheffield friends. Her husband was diagnosed with a very aggressive form of Alzheimer’s earlier this year, he’s lost a lot of speech, mobility and co-ordination and is now confined to a hospital bed with carers coming 4 times a day.
He was a clever and witty man and they’ve been happily married for 40 years. I’m so sorry for her. What a vicious and cruel disease it is.


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> Had some horrible news from one of my Sheffield friends. Her husband was diagnosed with a very aggressive form of Alzheimer's earlier this year, he's lost a lot of speech, mobility and co-ordination and is now confined to a hospital bed with carers coming 4 times a day.
> He was a clever and witty man and they've been happily married for 40 years. I'm so sorry for her. What a vicious and cruel disease it is.


sorry to hear

I'll offer spiritual support.


----------



## Guest

*Back online*

I've been without my laptop for 3 weeks , now It is repaired and new screen it is like new, and back just before Christmas


----------



## Red Terror

eljr said:


> I had a great birthday yesterday. My youngest flew in from Raleigh to surprise me. My brother, my two other children with spouses, grand kids in tow all gathered.
> Fine wines, lamb, stuffed mushrooms, dried meats, water chestnut rumaki and aged cheeses. Several vegetables and double stuffed potatoes.
> 
> The cake was a work of art from a very fine french pastry chef who is eccentric.
> The china set used was from my grandmother's set circa 1930.
> 
> Great gifts too!
> Two, Peter Millar sport shirts were carried up from NC by my youngest while my older daughter gave me a NY Times newspaper from my birth date. My brother got me an author signed copy of Been So Long, an autobiography of my favorite musician, Mr. Jorma Kaukonen.
> 
> My youngest and I / the cake.
> 
> View attachment 110359
> 
> 
> View attachment 110358


Good looking lady. Congrats.


----------



## DaveM

Well, I just won in the finals of my Fantasy Football League and this is now 4 years in a row I have won in a league. For those who don’t know, Fantasy Football is based on American Football. It has become wildly popular with players in the UK, EU and Australia and Canada taking part. You get a league together (10-14 players/teams usually) in September and draft your teams of 16 players taken from the actual NFL. Every week you play against another team in your league. The major sports websites, Yahoo, ESPN, etc. host your leagues and keep score real-time as the actual NFL games are played. The Fantasy Football season ends with playoffs around now, just before the actual NFL playoffs start.

It is hard to get to the Fantasy Football playoffs which usually consists of a semi-finals and finals and it’s incredibly hard to win in the finals. It is extremely competitive and most of the time, you’re playing for money. I am somewhat older than the younger people playing (girls and guys incidentally though mostly guys), a number of which have grown up with football. I grew up with hockey in Canada and only really became familiar with the inner workings of American football 6-7 years ago.

Anyway, I have now won 4 straight out of the 7 years I’ve played and I’m very full of myself today and will proudly stay that way for at least 24 hours.


----------



## eljr

DaveM said:


> Well, I just won in the finals of my Fantasy Football League and this is now 4 years in a row I have won in a league.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!


----------



## JosefinaHW

DaveM said:


> Well, I just won in the finals of my Fantasy Football League and this is now 4 years in a row I have won in a league. For those who don't know, Fantasy Football is based on American Football. It has become wildly popular with players in the UK, EU and Australia and Canada taking part. You get a league together (10-14 players/teams usually) in September and draft your teams of 16 players taken from the actual NFL. Every week you play against another team in your league. The major sports websites, Yahoo, ESPN, etc. host your leagues and keep score real-time as the actual NFL games are played. The Fantasy Football season ends with playoffs around now, just before the actual NFL playoffs start.
> 
> It is hard to get to the Fantasy Football playoffs which usually consists of a semi-finals and finals and it's incredibly hard to win in the finals. It is extremely competitive and most of the time, you're playing for money. I am somewhat older than the younger people playing (girls and guys incidentally though mostly guys), a number of which have grown up with football. I grew up with hockey in Canada and only really became familiar with the inner workings of American football 6-7 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, I have now won 4 straight out of the 7 years I've played and I'm very full of myself today and will proudly stay that way for at least 24 hours.


Congrats, Dave! Have you won enough money to fly us all to the Bavarian Alps for the month of January?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dave's post came through to my e-mail, but I see that a lot of great stuff has been happening in many other's lives.... I hope to catch up at some point. Congrats (and sympathies, as the case might be) to all who posted in this thread.


----------



## DaveM

JosefinaHW said:


> Congrats, Dave! Have you won enough money to fly us all to the Bavarian Alps for the month of January?


Thanks my friend. Hope you are doing well and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## DaveM

eljr said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !


Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Well it may be over, however having enjoyed my Christmas pudding and mince pies, liberally smothered in Advocaat, I still have a considerable amount left in the bottle, so today I decided to pour some over my cherry crumble and custard; now have a nice warm glow inside.

The bottle says use within 6 months so methinks fortified custard on various fruits and pies etc two or three times a week for a few weeks should see to that.


----------



## TxllxT

Dorsetmike said:


> Well it may be over, however having enjoyed my Christmas pudding and mince pies, liberally smothered in Advocaat, I still have a considerable amount left in the bottle, so today I decided to pour some over my cherry crumble and custard; now have a nice warm glow inside.
> 
> The bottle says use within 6 months so methinks fortified custard on various fruits and pies etc two or three times a week for a few weeks should see to that.


Advocaat? You mean egg cognac?


----------



## Dorsetmike

TxllxT said:


> Advocaat? You mean egg cognac?


You could call it that, I'm going by what it says on the bottle, I've known the stuff since the 1940s when my father was given a bottle, it was much thicker than others I've had since, almost thick enough to eat with a spoon rather than drink!


----------



## eljr

I am getting together with another forum member today. I'll report back on how the day went.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I am getting together with another forum member today. I'll report back on how the day went.


Have a very nice time!:cheers:


----------



## eljr

had a great day! Joe B drove down from his home to spend a few hours. We talked a bit, listened to some music, ate lunch, exchanged some music and said good day.

He forgot to take his onions but other than that all was splendid. :devil:


----------



## TxllxT

Dorsetmike said:


> Well it may be over, however having enjoyed my Christmas pudding and mince pies, liberally smothered in Advocaat, I still have a considerable amount left in the bottle, so today I decided to pour some over my cherry crumble and custard; now have a nice warm glow inside.
> 
> The bottle says use within 6 months so methinks fortified custard on various fruits and pies etc two or three times a week for a few weeks should see to that.


My grandfather used to repeat his private joke over Advocaat: you can drink / eat it (with a teaspoon) as much as you want, but you will never become it. Advocaat in Dutch is homonym with Lawyer. Well, if you like Advocaat, you might just as well like Boerenjongens (Boer - Farmer, jongen - boy) This is a typical Dutch traditional for New Year's Day.








To be enjoyed with Kniepertjes:


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> had a great day! Joe B drove down from his home to spend a few hours. We talked a bit, listened to some music, ate lunch, exchanged some music and said good day.
> 
> He forgot to take his onions but other than that all was splendid. :devil:


Damn'd, the onions! I'll break the bad news to my wife later.


----------



## Ingélou

*It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today. 
Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


Now who's saying romance is dead, many happy returns .


----------



## Dorsetmike

Had a nothing to do, nowhere to go type of week, didn't bother to set the alarm clock so had a lie in until about 11am each day. 
Did manage to get up to the residents lounge on Wednesday for a pre-arranged evening of cribbage with a friend - I won 5-0


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


>


Oh, lovely, TxllxT - thank you. 
Thank you, Rogerx and all other well-wishers too. :tiphat:


----------



## Red Terror

TC used to be quite fun awhile ago. Seems like many interesting people decided to leave. Too bad.


----------



## Luchesi

Red Terror said:


> TC used to be quite fun awhile ago. Seems like many interesting people decided to leave. Too bad.


People always say that. The truth is more complicated and realistic.

Red, do you have the creativity and the cleverness to make this forum better? Or is it just too enfeebling for you? If it is it's understandable..


----------



## LezLee

I’m staying at my sister’s and having technical problems getting online. If I can’t get back on here, I wish you all a Happy New Year! :lol:


----------



## lextune

Sadly, I have had the toughest, worst, tragedy-filled year of my life.  But I still have a lot to be thankful for. I have a wife I love, who loves me as well, and we are trying our best every day to find our way back to a happier, healthier place. Life is a roller coaster sometimes, as I'm sure many of you already know.
Music has played the biggest part in my life, and during the worst of times it somehow got even stronger for me.

I hope we all have a happy 2019. Cherish the good days.


----------



## Ingélou

lextune said:


> Sadly, I have had the toughest, worst, tragedy-filled year of my life. But I still have a lot to be thankful for. I have a wife I love, who loves me as well, and we are trying our best every day to find our way back to a happier, healthier place. Life is a roller coaster sometimes, as I'm sure many of you already know.
> Music has played the biggest part in my life, and during the worst of times it somehow got even stronger for me.
> 
> I hope we all have a happy 2019. Cherish the good days.


Sorry to hear this. Hope 2019 is a much better year for you.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Rogerx said:


> *Now who's saying romance is dead*, _*many happy returns*_ .


Seriously! I thought you guys were newlyweds: Somewhere I got the idea that you met here on TC?!?

Where did you meet?


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


Congratulations you two. That's a great milestone. If it's like my long term marriage, it's the result of caring and compromise through thick and thin. And sometimes, there's a lot of 'thick and thin'.  Good work!


----------



## Guest

Red Terror said:


> Seems like many interesting people decided to leave.


Not all, though. I'm still here! 



Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.*


Congratulations.


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> Seriously! I thought you guys were newlyweds: Somewhere I got the idea that you met here on TC?!?
> 
> Where did you meet?


Thank you, Josefina - that's nice of you to say.

We met in Sussex, at an ecumenical summer camp started by some Catholic students who'd been inspired by a visit to Taizé.

But you may be thinking of Wood and Figleaf - they met on TC and decided to marry and set up home together in France. They no longer post here, though, so I don't know how the story continues, though I've often wondered.


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


Im a bit late but congrats you two. Halfway to 90 years. :guitar:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations, and both being musical must be wonderful to play music together. Every blessing for your 45th Anniversary!


----------



## eljr

45 years, very cool!


----------



## Bulldog

My wife and I are now the proud parents of an 8-pound terrier/beagle mix about 1 1/2 years old. He's an adorable little guy who runs like the wind and is very affectionate. His name is Tango, and he is fantastic!!


----------



## Ingélou

Bulldog said:


> My wife and I are now the proud parents of an 8-pound terrier/beagle mix about 1 1/2 years old. He's an adorable little guy who runs like the wind and is very affectionate. His name is Tango, and he is fantastic!!


Sounds fabulous. Any chance of some gorgeous photos?


----------



## DaveM

Bulldog said:


> My wife and I are now the proud parents of an 8-pound terrier/beagle mix about 1 1/2 years old. He's an adorable little guy who runs like the wind and is very affectionate. His name is Tango, and he is fantastic!!


2 years ago my wife went to Mexico and came back with an 8 month chihuahua. She is an absolute joy. You're in for fun times. The love they give is unconditional and you don't have to send them to college.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Snapp & Silke, our white Siberian cats, and I are listening to Shostakovich string Quartet no. 11, waiting for the lady of the house to get ready.


----------



## Bulldog

DaveM said:


> 2 years ago my wife went to Mexico and came back with an 8 month chihuahua. She is an absolute joy. You're in for fun times. The love they give is unconditional and you don't have to send them to college.


True, but he is an escape artist. Already, we have spent over $500 for some new fencing, and the problem is not solved. We are going to hire someone to make our yard "Tango-proof."


----------



## Guest

It started badly, it tailed off a little in the middle and the less said about the end the better.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bulldog said:


> My wife and I are now the proud parents of an 8-pound terrier/beagle mix about 1 1/2 years old. He's an adorable little guy who runs like the wind and is very affectionate. His name is Tango, and he is fantastic!!


CONGRATULATIONS to you and us!!!--we need more dog companions here on TC. Please post photos on _The Companion Animal Thread_.

https://www.talkclassical.com/44076-companion-animals-non-human.html?highlight=Companion+Animal

P.S. I'll just mention that my family's first dog was a beagle. We adopted him when I was 9.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Congrats, again, Ingelou and Taggart! I wish you all the best. xoxoxoxo

Now, back to the last hours of Columbia University Public Radio's Bach Fest: https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waiting for the New Years Concert from Vienna to start (12.15). It's my tradition for starting the new year and get my yearly dose of Wiener waltzer


----------



## TxllxT

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Waiting for the New Years Concert from Vienna to start (12.15). It's my tradition for starting the new year and get my yearly dose of Wiener waltzer


But of course it is connected with the traditional New Year ski jumping, with so many Norwegians competing!


----------



## Red Terror

My professional life summed up in one image:


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


*Ceann Bliadhna Sona! *






*1973 in the United Kingdom -*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_in_the_United_Kingdom

*1973 in British music - *

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_in_British_music

*Bliadhna Mhath Ùr!*


----------



## Taggart

Donny Brook said:


> *Ceann Bliadhna Sona! *
> 
> *1973 in the United Kingdom -*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> *1973 in British music - *
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_in_British_music
> 
> *Bliadhna Mhath Ùr!*


Go raibh maith agat

I actually have more Irish than Scots gaelic.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Go raibh maith agat
> 
> I actually have more Irish than Scots gaelic.


In that case -

 Tá fáilte romhat


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This term I've been substitute in "Music in perspective" at the music high-school I work at. It's a major subject 5 hours a week, with 20th century music history. I did the classical music part, and my colleague just came back from paternity leave to continue with jazz/pop/rock. These days I'm reading the students term papers to give them feedback and grades. The theme of the term paper was to present a composer or musician from before 1945 and a work of theirs. All the students have made progress from the tests they had. It's actually a joy reading, and I'm probably learning (or remembering) things about Satie, Debussy, Bartok, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Steiner, Shostakovich, Valen, Ravel...
...just read a fantastic assignment on symphony no. 7 by Shostakovich. This makes me happy and touched


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> These days I'm reading the students term papers to give them feedback and grades. The theme of the term paper was to present a composer or musician from before 1945 and a work of theirs. All the students have made progress from the tests they had. It's actually a joy reading, and I'm probably learning (or remembering) things about Satie, Debussy, Bartok, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Steiner, Shostakovich, Valen, Ravel...
> ...just read a fantastic assignment on symphony no. 7 by Shostakovich. This makes me happy and touched


Congratulations! The quality of your students' papers does not surprise me. It's a joy and highly motivating to have a teacher who loves their subject; and, you have a wonderful sense of humor.

First piece of music I played today was the live performance of Mozart's _Sinfonia Concertante_ with Daishin Kazimoto and Amihai Grosz (even their names are beautiful), the Berlin Philharmonic and Simon Rattle. This is one of the first concerts I saw live on the DigitalConcertHall.com. The performance was captivating (and fun) because all were obviously self-confident and enjoying themselves. I can't post the entire concert but here is a clip; this concert alone is worth the subscription cost. (There are also many new compositions and 20th century pieces being performed this season and in the archive. They also offer discounts were current music teachers and students (under the age of 45).






'very glad to hear you are enjoying yourself


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I accompanied Mrs Pat as she undertook a consultancy gig recently. Being superfluous to requirements, I started to chat with the elderly gent who had commissioned her. He turned out to be violinist David Stone, who worked closely with Menuhin for a number of years. A thoroughly lovely gentleman with a profound love of music. It was an unexpected pleasure to meet him: serendipity at its best.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> *It's our Sapphire Wedding Anniversary today.
> Thank you, Taggart, for 45 wonderful years.* :kiss:


Congratulations! I too was lucky enough to find my soulmate. Would have been 46 years this year.


----------



## JosefinaHW

LezLee said:


> Congratulations! I too was lucky enough to find my soulmate. Would have been 46 years this year.


@Lezlee:  :kiss:


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> Congratulations! I too was lucky enough to find my soulmate. Would have been 46 years this year.


Thank you. I am sorry to know of your loss. It is what I dread.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just ordered 3 bottles of expensive Belgian beer from vinmonopolet (in Norway there is a "wine monopoly"). It's called Chimay Trappist Blue Grande Réserve Whisky BA. It's the 2nd time I've done something like that. This Christmas I ordered a special Glenmorangie for a colleague who is retiring. I didn't receive that one yet. Hopefully before he disappears


----------



## Vronsky

I miss George Carlin...


----------



## Guest

Natalie Corona, a 22 year old police officer was murdered while she was investigating a car accident. It seems that her killer rode up on a bike, watched her for a few minutes, then opened fire with a semi-automatic handgun. He emptied a total of 3 clips, but miraculously didn't hit anyone else. He took off, barricaded himself in his house, which was less than a block away, and eventually shot himself in the head. His suicide saved tax payers a lot of money, but it would be nice to know his motivation, not that anything could possibly justify his actions. And, if he had to die, it's too bad the police didn't have the satisfaction of killing him. She graduated from the police academy last summer and was on the job for just a few weeks. By all accounts she was an extraordinary police officer and person. My town is rather small, close knit, and normally very safe, and this murder has left it devastated and shaken. The last line of duty death in our police department was in 1959.


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> Natalie Corona, a 22 year old police officer was murdered while she was investigating a car accident. It seems that her killer rode up on a bike, watched her for a few minutes, then opened fire with a semi-automatic handgun. He emptied a total of 3 clips, but miraculously didn't hit anyone else. He took off, barricaded himself in his house, which was less than a block away, and eventually shot himself in the head. His suicide saved tax payers a lot of money, but it would be nice to know his motivation, not that anything could possibly justify his actions. And, if he had to die, it's too bad the police didn't have the satisfaction of killing him. She graduated from the police academy last summer and was on the job for just a few weeks. By all accounts she was an extraordinary police officer and person. My town is rather small, close knit, and normally very safe, and this murder has left it devastated and shaken. The last line of duty death in our police department was in 1959.


terrible

I am sorry for you and your community.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. This image is of the entrance to the Davis Police Department and shows just a tiny fraction of the flowers, stuffed animals, and notes left by community members. There is a similar memorial at the crime scene, and there's a vigil tonight. I would like to attend as a show of support, but I'm sure it will be unbearably wrenching.


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus, my GF lives in California near you. I've visited many times, and the surrounding towns, including yours. Yesterday she told me the news, and she's quite shaken by this story. It's terrible. This policewoman was so young and the tragedy so random and senseless. It's awful.


----------



## Guest

Here's a partial shot of the crowd tonight at officer Corona's vigil.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus, I hope you are spending as much time as possible with the girls; there have so much love, kindness, softness and cuteness. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Kontrapunctus, I hope you are spending as much time as possible with the girls; there have so much love, kindness, softness and cuteness. Wishing you the best.


Thank you--I am! They get cuter and more loving all the time.

Edit: see the Companion Animals thread...


----------



## MOZARTS DOG

Can anyone tell me when Gramophone Magazine started their free cover cd and what year it ended?


----------



## Luchesi

I want to warn folks about eating leftover foods. It's more dangerous that I ever thought it was.

Friends in college were sharing a room and some pasta was left out and forgotten for 2 days, but then a roommate assumed that it had only been out a short time and put it back in the refrigerator. He didn't mention it to the other roommate - and then a few days later the other roommate cooked and ate the pasta, and died. I can see how this could easily happen with roommates busy with their classes.


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> I want to warn folks about eating leftover foods. It's more dangerous that I ever thought it was.
> 
> Friends in college were sharing a room and some pasta was left out and forgotten for 2 days, but then a roommate assumed that it had only been out a short time and put it back in the refrigerator. He didn't mention it to the other roommate - and then a few days later the other roommate cooked and ate the pasta, and died. I can see how this could easily happen with roommates busy with their classes.


 How sad - how unnecessary. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Luchesi

The latest nutritional advice I've seen is that vitamin K2 is crucially important for transferring calcium out of the cardiovascular system and into the bones. The long term deficiency of this vitamin can be seen in older people if you know what to look for. That's quite interesting.

Beef is high in K2, but poultry is low in K2. So this is a reversal. Also butter, egg yolks and cheese. heh heh

The problem with nutrition has always been that the body is so complex that a focus on one system or healthy sequence changes the priorities for other areas and those recommendations. Back-and-forth.


----------



## LezLee

MOZARTS DOG said:


> Can anyone tell me when Gramophone Magazine started their free cover cd and what year it ended?


Can't find exact start date but it seems it was in answer to the BBC Music Magazine cover disc which started in 1992. It ceased in September 2010. Discussion at 
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/comment/7471


----------



## LezLee

I had a nice surprise today. A CD I ordered a few weeks ago, - ‘Attendre et Espérer’ by ‘The Duke of Norfolk’ arrived together with a big bar of Green & Black’s Organic Dark Choc.! The D. of N. is a musician called Adam Howard from Oklahoma and he produces his own albums with some friends. 
He’s been emailing me apologising for some delay in production and has sent the choc to thank me for my patience! 
He’s also said he’s coming to Scotland in November but doesn’t know the venues yet, but says if I’m there, to make myself known as he’d like to thank me for my support ;-)
I’m probably not what he might be expecting.


----------



## Zofia

Hallo I am a new person here I want to introduce myself to all. 

Listening - Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti


----------



## LezLee

Zofia said:


> Hallo I am a new person here I want to introduce myself to all.
> 
> Listening - Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Sir Georg Solti


Hello and welcome, Zofia.
There is a thread for new members to introduce themselves. You'll find it here: -

https://www.talkclassical.com/new-members-introductions/


----------



## Zofia

Thank you @LeeLeez I felt selfish to make my own page. I was going to post my listing to anyway.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shoveling snow is happening. In the morning our poor kitten "Silke" is getting sterilized. Earlier this evening we were relaxing to the Leipzig string quartet on TV. Little does she know. She and her brother got a nice meal just now, before she has to fast. Then I get up to shovel some more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Zofia

Wish to buy a Microsoft Surface I have €100 discount voucher.

Had the best sleep.


----------



## KenOC

Feeling proud tonight. The door on our old over-the-range microwave would no longer latch shut. I scoped it out and decided the latching parts inside the microwave body were at fault, and that looked like a major job. So I looked up local sources for a replacement -- $250 for the unit, $59 for delivery, $99 for installation, $20 for disposing of the old unit…yes, it adds up!

Finally, I checked YouTube. Oh, here’s a nice video on “microwave door won’t latch.” Panasonic, not my brand, Maytag, but the latch looked the same. Oh, the problem was in the door part, not the microwave body. The fix looked pretty easy.

Sure enough, 15 minutes and done. YouTube saved me a few bucks!


----------



## Zofia

Good work Ken! ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ

No schooling today on my way to the library perhaps later internet cafe for LoL.


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> Feeling proud tonight. The door on our old over-the-range microwave would no longer latch shut. I scoped it out and decided the latching parts inside the microwave body were at fault, and that looked like a major job. So I looked up local sources for a replacement -- $250 for the unit, $59 for delivery, $99 for installation, $20 for disposing of the old unit…yes, it adds up!
> 
> Finally, I checked YouTube. Oh, here's a nice video on "microwave door won't latch." Panasonic, not my brand, Maytag, but the latch looked the same. Oh, the problem was in the door part, not the microwave body. The fix looked pretty easy.
> 
> Sure enough, 15 minutes and done. YouTube saved me a few bucks!


I'm sure you know that doors on microwaves and how they seal serve as a safety lock on the Faraday cage to make sure the radiation stays inside the oven where it belongs.

When I bought this house I was concerned about the microwave so I bought a Tekit GM3120 microwave meter.
There was some leakage and the meter lit up in places around the bottom of door, so now I stay away from that angle when the microwave is on.


----------



## Luchesi

............ duplicate post sorry


----------



## Zofia

Kingdom Hearts III release tomorrow, my collectors box is not shipped!! Maybe have to buy the digital tonight Q_Q


----------



## Merl

Local authority inspection at school today and tomorrow. Whole staff very uptight (no one likes these). At least my kids behaved themselves today and got on with their tasks.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Local authority inspection at school today and tomorrow. Whole staff very uptight (no one likes these). At least my kids behaved themselves today and got on with their tasks.


Hope tomorrow goes well. :tiphat:


----------



## Zofia

Merl said:


> Local authority inspection at school today and tomorrow. Whole staff very uptight (no one likes these). At least my kids behaved themselves today and got on with their tasks.


Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Merl

I was observed this mornng so thankfully i should be left alone tomorrow but thanks for the encouragement, you guys.


----------



## Zofia

School lucheon Mother called me my Kingudamu Hatsu Collectors Game figure and console arrived cannot wait to escape here.


----------



## Zofia

Friends should I buy my Mother an Amazon Echo Dot? They are €30 right now. I am worried about it recording in secret or listening to conversation.


----------



## Larkenfield

Zofia said:


> Friends should I buy my Mother an Amazon Echo Dot? They are €30 right now. I am worried about it recording in secret or listening to conversation.


Perhaps this will be of help to you: 
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/alexa-amazon-echo-privacy-risk/
I would caution others against using it for online banking or eBay, 
because accounts can be hacked and the camera accessed.


----------



## Zofia

Larkenfield said:


> Perhaps this will be of help to you:
> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/alexa-amazon-echo-privacy-risk/
> I would caution others against using it for online banking or eBay
> because accounts can be hacked and the camera can be accessed.


Much thanks! It is only use would likely be Spotify playback maybe conversion of units we like to bake many Americans recipe and saldy they won't civilise and use metric.


----------



## KenOC

Zofia said:


> Much thanks! It is only use would likely be Spotify playback maybe conversion of units we like to bake many Americans recipe and saldy they won't civilise and use metric.


When I was young, some political groups in the US claimed that the metric system was a Communist plot! Of course, my mind is still open in that subject.


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> When I was young, some political groups in the US claimed that the metric system was a Communist plot! Of course, my mind is still open in that subject.


*Abort Mission*

:lol:


----------



## Zofia

Ich nehme es auf mich, jetzt Duschen zu gehen. x


----------



## Zofia

Email received from Latin Prof I passed  best mark!

Father downloaded for me Kingdom Come Deliverance!!


----------



## Zofia

Much harder than other games recommend


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Too many fish burgers. Have to practice for recital at local church 10th of February.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Too many fish burgers. Have to practice for recital at local church 10th of February.


What will you plqy?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's not as daring as I like, kind of standard...

JS Bach Prelude bwv 999, Schubert "Liebesbothschaft" and Asturias by Albeniz
2 studies by Fernando Sor 
3 Catalan folksongs by Miguel Llobet, La Cathedral by Agustin Barrios
3 studies by Sor
3 pieces by Francisco Tarrega
2 more Sor
Bach Sarabanda & doble bwv 1002
...THE END

We just moved here, and I want to "show off"  I'll be happy if 10 people show up...


----------



## Zofia

Almost done


----------



## Zofia

It is after midnight I cannot sleep day off school to go with Mother for her treatment it makes her very ill I need to be with her. #sadface

post dank memes in the funny pic page for me please


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's not as daring as I like, kind of standard...
> 
> JS Bach Prelude bwv 999, Schubert "Liebesbothschaft" and Asturias by Albeniz
> 2 studies by Fernando Sor
> 3 Catalan folksongs by Miguel Llobet, La Cathedral by Agustin Barrios
> 3 studies by Sor
> 3 pieces by Francisco Tarrega
> 2 more Sor
> Bach Sarabanda & doble bwv 1002
> ...THE END
> 
> We just moved here, and I want to "show off"  I'll be happy if 10 people show up...


Do you joke? This is the treat for the ears they are lucky.


----------



## Zofia

@ Hospital treatments went good just waiting on it to finish. Read poems to Mother and she has fallen to sleep which is good her IV burns when she is awake. Father is gone on earned hopefully he brings us all back some pastry.


----------



## Zofia

​
Hospital went well Mother sleeps upstairs. Father bought me new boots for 100% on Latin exam. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I need new boots


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I need new boots


Goth boots best boots


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Mrs Pat and I went to see the movie 'The Favourite'. It is utterly brilliant.
Now I'm slightly obsessed with rabbits and feeling deeply sorry for Queen Anne.

Oh yes, and Olivia Colman is simply marvellous.


----------



## Art Rock

This is one of my most recent abstract photographs:










A cousin of mine (more like a sister, we're almost the same age and our families spent lots of time together when we were young) asked for the original file to print it and hang it in their living room. And my wife (a successful professional artist) said that she thinks it will inspire her next painting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Instead of practicing bravely, I ordered Celtic jewelry from Scotland for my wife. She has red, curly hair and green eyes (one strict and one curious). It's her birthday in March, but then there's Valentines...


----------



## Red Terror

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112349​
> Hospital went well Mother sleeps upstairs. Father bought me new boots for 100% on Latin exam. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Those boots are bigger than you. ✌


----------



## Zofia

Going out with my best friend and my “boyfriend” soon. We have booked our place in the large music room for some practice time. Most like one Piano, one violin and one cello.

Afterwards we go to cinema and then *excitement building* Father and I bought two bunnies one for Mother and I. It is take keep her company make her happy.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Instead of practicing bravely, I ordered Celtic jewelry from Scotland for my wife. She has red, curly hair and green eyes (one strict and one curious). It's her birthday in March, but then there's Valentines...


Did not see this until now; How lovely I'm sure she will love it! Red hair comes from the Ayrshire region of Scotland I read in the Science weekly here they can trace down the exact village.

We are on our way to pick up the bunnies not the cinema movie we wanted is not shown now. Mother will be very happy with the bunny I think. Must think hard for a name for my little one...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I can't practice guitar with one week until my recital. I cut my finger and go crazy when I try. Instead I'm reading up on midi programming. I have a whole bunch of stash on my mac, Vienna Symphonic Library f.ex. Trying to make an instrumental version of a motet by Lassus sound human and dynamic. Maybe I'll post it here somewhere, sometime if it turns out nice. My version is for flute, oboe, bassoon, violin, viola & cello. I hope I have the patience to program each note with the different articulations and right dynamics. A whole lot of key switches and control changes...I'll start with a coffee


----------



## Taggart

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I can't practice guitar with one week until my recital. I cut my finger and go crazy when I try.


Silicone finger tips? - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gorilla-Tips-98-GT102CLR-Medium-Protectors/dp/B0091C03YG

Maybe not ideal but ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taggart said:


> Silicone finger tips? - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gorilla-Tips-98-GT102CLR-Medium-Protectors/dp/B0091C03YG
> 
> Maybe not ideal but ...


Wow! I didn't know about that. I'm sorry I suspect that it's not a good idea, but thanks!  I've sight read Czerny studies on my keyboard to keep my fingers busy. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure. After I posted my program here, I moved the pieces around a bit, to have some more variety in keys and tempos.


----------



## Zofia

Had bad dreams again had to go wash and change. Snuk (sneeked?) some of mothers perfumed body powders I smell like heaven OwO

Very tired but might have time for half hour of Crusader Kings...


----------



## Zofia

Doing school work and Listening to Beethoven with Mother. She just brought out my presents O_O can't open them unless Father and everyone else gets here OwO T_T


----------



## Zofia

Dina our maid just gave me a birthday gift T_T

Mother & Father pay her well (think Mother sneaks her extra to) but it is bottle of perfume O_O too much expensive. I cried. My aunt is just walked in the door also all the way from Polen such surprise! I apologise for not replying to DMs extra will be having food when Father is home.






​
Also if Ken reads this I hope all went well with your procedure.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Bourdon

Geburtstag...... Geschenke tränen *und* gute laune,das ist immer ein wichtige sache,Jah jah...... Happy birthday to jou.:tiphat:


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> Geburtstag...... Geschenke tränen *und* gute laune,das ist immer ein wichtige sache,Jah jah...... Happy birthday to jou.:tiphat:





CnC Bartok said:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


ch möchte mich recht herzlich bedanken!! 

i got an electric piano!!!!!!! yes we have baby grand and harpsichord here but with the electric I can record straight to my computer how amazed I am right now. also dad is late so we had to start without him and i was upset but he's brining me a puppy OWO

just wish i was not in the wheelchair today but it is a great day thank you much for happy wishes I will be uploading some liszt practice will share


----------



## Zofia

​happy day =)


----------



## Zofia

Puppy is here it is a papillon! I was tricked into thinking I would not get because we just got Mother and I rabbits my Mother is sly fox. Good to see my sibling but glad they have left they touch too much of my things.

Puppy is black and white and so small >_< I think she looks like I name her Sigrun :angel:


----------



## Art Rock

Happy birthday!



Zofia said:


> Puppy is black and white and so small >_< I think she looks like I name her Sigrun :angel:


Pics please.


----------



## Zofia

Art Rock said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Pics please.


They will come just chillen with my parents ^_^


----------



## philoctetes

Another birthday here, last week, spent a few days in Tahoe


----------



## Zofia

philoctetes said:


> Another birthday here, last week, spent a few days in Tahoe
> 
> View attachment 112594


Stunning pics! Many more happy birthdays to you. Pictures like that make you see how lucky we are to be here just wow.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zofia said:


> Doing school work and Listening to Beethoven with Mother. She just brought out my presents O_O can't open them unless Father and everyone else gets here OwO T_T


Gratulerer med dagen! HIPP HURRA


----------



## Flamme

A bit of externally induced ''winter blues'' of ''could-have-beens''...As I was starting to rise above someones confusing and straight up selfish behaviour kicked me back into abyss...Liking that person too much and giving her too much credit and ''understanding'' sometimes really takes a toll on me, my waking and sleeping world, especially dreams, when I manage to sleep, when I am awake I walk like a true Zombie.


----------



## Zofia

Puppy is amazing  she is such good girl! She comes to her Mama for hugs T_T warms the heart.


----------



## Zofia

​
Have a great day friends God bless! <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Relaxing with Snapp & Silke.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 112679
> 
> Relaxing with Snapp & Silke.







​
kawaii desu >_<


----------



## aleazk

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 112679
> 
> Relaxing with Snapp & Silke.


Wow. so. much. fluffiness... in just one picture


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Having a recital on Sunday in the local church (1km away), as I've said before. My left index finger decided to work again tonight, after testing our Wüsthof bread knife (it's really good!)...My next recital is 12th of April and unfortunately the violinist had to cancel due to other projects. I got a bit bummed out. She has already made a name for herself nationally and goes on tours in Europe, so I was hoping to get some more recognition. Luckily my flute duo partner can step up. The recital is at a pub!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Flamme said:


> A bit of externally induced ''winter blues'' of ''could-have-beens''...As I was starting to rise above someones confusing and straight up selfish behaviour kicked me back into abyss...Liking that person too much and giving her too much credit and ''understanding'' sometimes really takes a toll on me, my waking and sleeping world, especially dreams, when I manage to sleep, when I am awake I walk like a true Zombie.


It's like reading my own thoughts. Yesterday I could have said the very same thing, but I just went to bed from mental exhaustion.


----------



## Zofia

Had a bit of a sad talk with my Mother about why she wants to move. =(

On the good news my lute came and my new microphone setup is ready.


----------



## Zofia

Friends coming over to play the complete Banner Saga 1-3​
Best game


----------



## Zofia

*Wish to Braid My Hair But in What Style?*

I wish to braid my hair before church tomorrow. My bestie and Mother are here to help me what style makes me look best? More ideas welcomed...












​
*My current hair is this long*






​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Go for the top one!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This evening I was offered to buy an old picture of an old study-buddy and me, that ended up in an antique shop! The picture is probably from 1990!


----------



## LezLee

You were an attractive young man, are all Norwegians nice-looking? I was thinking of Morten Harket. ((I often do)
:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LezLee said:


> You were an attractive young man, are all Norwegians nice-looking? I was thinking of Morten Harket. ((I often do)
> :lol:


Thanks! There might be some ugly Norwegians  I sat besides mr. Harket on the train station a long time ago. Nothing was spoken...


----------



## LezLee

You’ve just made 2 British ladies very jealous!


----------



## Zofia

LezLee said:


> You were an attractive young man, are all Norwegians nice-looking? I was thinking of Morten Harket. ((I often do)
> :lol:


I think all/most Norwegians/Swedes are attractive also Estonian people everyone there is super model from what I see.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Most Irishmen are noteworthily sexy too


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Most Irishmen are noteworthily sexy too
> 
> View attachment 112862


Anti Irish post? Big oof


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

CnC Bartok said:


> Most Irishmen are noteworthily sexy too
> 
> View attachment 112862


Have you seen a picture of Shane MacGowen drinking water?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Done with my recital! On a snowy day, 9 lucky people attended, among them my parents and neighbor. I was hoping for 10...2 months until my next "big" thing.


----------



## Zofia

I was going to sleep to see this in my inbox!! It is from German seller no importing charge :O

So happy :tiphat:


----------



## Zofia

Eating a Pizza with my best friend and Mother.

We are going to play Crusader Kings II new campaign

Parthian Empire? 






​


----------



## deprofundis

*Valentine day classical for broken hearted*

I dont know what to tell you folks  i feel sad, and betrayed, this celebration annoy me, and twisted a knife slowly each years since 10 years...you wanted to know it , than there you have it bad people ruins it all for my me love life, forever and it so darn cheap, Tallis Disconfort them ,oh lord!

  there is no forgiveness for unforgiveable, unfortunetly, i may hate this person forever and evermore they put barrierof scorn and laught between me and her, they all deserve hell rising, i'm not doeing anything , i let the lord judge them.

Tristis animea mea Lassus!


----------



## Zofia

I have been much stressed for Mother and my music theory but I did well on it much better than I had expected. Although I am good a theory I felt unprepared due to lack of rest. However it was not hard teacher says I have natural understanding.

Yesterday was good but long I got many box of chocolate and flowers which was very nice. At the end of school the boy I like and I had first kiss also so much happy now. =)

Having issue with YouTube when I upload video the sound is echo but not on the original if anyone can help me?


----------



## dismrwonderful

Valentine's Day was hilarious for me. My wife and I are old but we still try to celebrate our romance as much as we are physically able. [sigh] I got her cards, flowers, candy, and dinner at an Italian restaurant. She got me cards and reluctantly [g] agreed to be my Valentine. We shared a bottle of Copperridge White Zinfandel, cannelloni, shrimp scampi w/scallops, and Italian cheese cake. We had a wonderful day.

Dan


----------



## Zofia

dismrwonderful said:


> Valentine's Day was hilarious for me. My wife and I are old but we still try to celebrate our romance as much as we are physically able. [sigh] I got her cards, flowers, candy, and dinner at an Italian restaurant. She got me cards and reluctantly [g] agreed to be my Valentine. We shared a bottle of Copperridge White Zinfandel, cannelloni, shrimp scampi w/scallops, and Italian cheese cake. We had a wonderful day.
> 
> Dan


Sounds like a great night! It is nice to see people take time to be romantic. Mother and Father we're not going out due to Mother's illness Father paid for their favourite restaurant meal to be made at home for them.

Unfortunately I was banished to my best friends house for the night -_- but did not mind.


----------



## LiyaDioquino

Trying to fall asleep after having a breakdown in front of a guy I like about my insecurities of not making it to grad school as a conductor. Whether choral or orchestral has yet to be decided. You know, when I finally find the guts to not be scared about applying.


----------



## Luchesi

LiyaDioquino said:


> Trying to fall asleep after having a breakdown in front of a guy I like about my insecurities of not making it to grad school as a conductor. Whether choral or orchestral has yet to be decided. You know, when I finally find the guts to not be scared about applying.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zofia

LiyaDioquino said:


> Trying to fall asleep after having a breakdown in front of a guy I like about my insecurities of not making it to grad school as a conductor. Whether choral or orchestral has yet to be decided. You know, when I finally find the guts to not be scared about applying.


Welcome friend! We have but one time in this life so we must take the chances, carpe diem! Good luck


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> I dont know what to tell you folks  i feel sad, and betrayed, this celebration annoy me, and twisted a knife slowly each years since 10 years...you wanted to know it , than there you have it bad people ruins it all for my me love life, forever and it so darn cheap, Tallis Disconfort them ,oh lord!
> 
> there is no forgiveness for unforgiveable, unfortunetly, i may hate this person forever and evermore they put barrierof scorn and laught between me and her, they all deserve hell rising, i'm not doeing anything , i let the lord judge them.
> 
> Tristis animea mea Lassus!


I'm sorry for your pain. Just vent here and let the anger pass through you, then go out into the world a different person.


----------



## Zofia

Will not post on here in future but probably still read if you would wish to DM me.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Done with my recital! On a snowy day, 9 lucky people attended, among them my parents and neighbor. I was hoping for 10...2 months until my next "big" thing.


I think anyone who plays a solo guitar recital is courageous. If you're a pianist and very nervous the pedal will help to cover up mistakes. But for guitar I can't think of any escape except to stop and re-tune, which can only last for a short time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> I think anyone who plays a solo guitar recital is courageous. If you're a pianist and very nervous the pedal will help to cover up mistakes. But for guitar I can't think of any escape except to stop and re-tune, which can only last for a short time.


My last performances have been nice experiences. This time, when I got to the more tricky pieces, I got cold fingers. Somebody had actually turned off the heat...haha, like keep up the good work.


----------



## Merl

Car has been in the garage for 2 days whilst they try to get to the bottom of a clutch problem. Looks, at the mo, like it's a problem with master cylinder and not the clutch itself so that could mean half of what I need to pay (but it will still be pricey).


----------



## Zofia

Having stressful time Mother is very sick, bestie is in a depression and people are just being mean in general.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zofia said:


> Having stressful time Mother is very sick, bestie is in a depression and people are just being mean in general.


Hopefully people here on TC are not being mean! Maybe there's something here to ease your stress  Best wishes for your sick mother and significant other.


----------



## Zofia

No school tomorrow hospital with Mother; We will visit Asfaloth afterward I miss him. Currently watching the Overwatch League and eating ice creams.


----------



## Merl

Car cost me £200 to get fixed but at least it's back on the road.


----------



## Zofia

Hospital was not so good but nothing worse just not better. We were spending time with our horses which I like very much. I had big sleeps and I'm eating ice creams and watching OWL


----------



## Merl

Zofia said:


> Hospital was not so good but nothing worse just not better. We were spending time with our horses which I like very much. I had big sleeps and I'm eating ice creams and watching OWL


What flavour ice cream?


----------



## Zofia

Merl said:


> What flavour ice cream?


We make our own it is honey with nut flavour so soft so creamy. *drool*


----------



## Zofia

I have a study day today will practice piano and lute. Will need to finish the painting for art class and I hope to make pies of chicken, ham and leaks for supper tonight.









Looks very much delicious


----------



## Guest

Dealing with Dell's Technical Service Department--what a royal pain. This all started last Friday. First, I could hardly understand the "tech" due to her heavy accent, then factor in shortwave radio audio quality, and it was quite a nightmare! 

The problem started last summer with my new Dell XPS 8930. There was a problem with the File Explorer, so I called Dell. That tech took remote control and fixed it quickly. Fair enough. He then noticed my computer had an outdated BIOS and suggested an update, to which I agreed. BIG MISTAKE! It basically killed my computer. After about another hour on the phone with Dell (The details are too complicated to get into here), it started to work again. Its resurrection was short-lived and it died a few more times over the next few days. So, I took it back to Costco and bought another one (I liked it very much when it worked...). 

All was well until last week when I kept getting messages from Dell that I needed an urgent update to my BIOS. I researched the version number (1.13) and numerous computer sites deemed it safe, so I installed it. Shall I say more? It killed my current computer! (It won't boot--the power light just flashes amber--same as before.) So, I called Dell, and after a lengthy and hardly understandable conversation, she wanted me to to take the cover off and go through the same ordeal as before. I refused and angrily said, "I'm not going through that bull**** again since it didn't work the first time. Once I calm down, I will call back to speak with your supervisor and either arrange for an on-site tech to come out or get a replacement," and I hung up. About 15 minutes later, she called back, said they are shipping a new motherboard to a local service company, and a tech will install it. He called a few minutes ago and will install it today. Wish me luck.

Moral of the story: DO NOT UPGRADE YOUR BIOS IN A DELL WINDOWS 10 COMPUTER UNLESS THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG!


----------



## TxllxT

Today, 25 februari: all time record warmth in Holland, we were bicycling in the woods. Then it happened: the beeches are budding with a typical crackling sound. Spring in the air!


----------



## Guest

Well, the new motherboard didn’t solve the problem, so the tech ordered a new CPU and power supply. The parts should arrive tomorrow. The party continues.


----------



## Zofia

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, the new motherboard didn't solve the problem, so the tech ordered a new CPU and power supply. The parts should arrive tomorrow. The party continues.


I have never had a Dell but they should have given you a restore CD with the computer. If it was a BIOS issue new parts should not be needed

remove the battery from the Motherboard and wait five minutes or press Cmos hopefully this should wipe the bios.


----------



## Guest

Unless the BIOS screwed up something! I've read numerous cautions about updating the BIOS, particularly the October 2018 release. The November 2018 one was deemed safe and that's the one I used. Pffft! 

I'd think the technician and/or the good people at Dell would have suggested the restore CD first rather than replacing expensive parts, but who knows? The on-site tech plans to start with the power supply then the CPU if the power supply isn't the culprit. (According to Dell, the amber flashing power light indicates a power supply failure. The tech suspects it since the PS fan isn't working, either.)


----------



## StrE3ss

Last storm give us a total this winter of more than 10 feet. A lot of shoveling again tonight.


----------



## Zofia

Best friend is here with me we have four pizzas from the pizza hut and will be relaxing with video games


----------



## Luchesi

StrE3ss said:


> Last storm give us a total this winter of more than 10 feet. A lot of shoveling again tonight.


Watch out for snow sharks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Preparing for a new recital and have almost decided what to play. Will know better after a rehearsal with flutist on friday. I have picked too much repertory. Composers are Schubert, Granados, Ravel, Villa-Lobos and Piazzolla. I guess I have to listen to my duo partner


----------



## Guest

The Dell computer tech came back today and he replaced the power supply, the CPU, yet another motherboard--no change, so Dell authorized a replacement PC. About 30 minutes after he left I tried booting in the setup mode to at least get to the section where I can do a system restore so my files would not be available, but I couldn't find it. When I hit "exit," it started booting normally! The previous flashing amber power light was white, and it booted up just fine! I copied some additional files on my external drive in case it died again and rebooted--worked again! So, I guess I'll keep using it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Joe B

All last night and today I've been trying to process the loss of one of my student's parents. This 11 year old boy got off the bus yesterday to find his mom half in and half out of her car. She apparently died from a heart attack. His 13 year old brother, also a former student of mine, was still at school for an after school program. Their mom was the head of the Parent Teacher Organization. In fact, she really was the organization. Her loss will effect the small community which she so selflessly served.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> All last night and today I've been trying to process the loss of one of my student's parents. This 11 year old boy got off the bus yesterday to find his mom half in and half out of her car. She apparently died from a heart attack. His 13 year old brother, also a former student of mine, was still at school for an after school program. Their mom was the head of the Parent Teacher Organization. In fact, she really was the organization. Her loss will effect the small community which she so selflessly served.


 I am so sorry for your loss and for those two young children. What positive thing can I possibly say? I am very glad that those kids have a kind, loving, compassionate, committed person such as yourself in their lives. Also, a person who understands the power of music.

You will all be in my heart, Joe. :kiss:


----------



## deprofundis

*Why you like posting on talk classical sharing information and data?*

Some fellow, mention Schoenberg great pierrot lunaire opus.27 by Boulez, dosen't have wierdness in it , this is my favorite rendition so far of this great work.

When i were into Gesualdo a cool dude from norway mention me Lassus Prophetiea Sybillarum, and it spark
a hudge interested for franco-flemish achievements.

All those obscure release i had discovered, modern classical knowledge...

Yes i knew a lot but i own 50% to you dear sweet lady and gentelmen.


----------



## Zofia

I have some time off school for family reason. Not having good sleep waiting on my milk to heat up cannot decide if I should add chocolate powder...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Zofia said:


> I have some time off school for family reason. Not having good sleep waiting on my milk to heat up cannot decide if I should add chocolate powder...


I'm very happy to see you posting again, Zofia! I haven't been following this thread lately and I wasn't sure what had happened to you.

Big Hug,

Josefina


----------



## Vronsky

Today in the mailbox arrived seeds of chrysanthemum, larkspurs, clematis, calla lilies and foxtail fern. I planted them all, previously I planted climbing strawberries and I hope the tulips would arrive this month. The forecast is perfect... Can't wait to see the calla lilies...


----------



## Zofia

JosefinaHW said:


> I'm very happy to see you posting again, Zofia! I haven't been following this thread lately and I wasn't sure what had happened to you.
> 
> Big Hug,
> 
> Josefina


I apologies I have been meaning to write a DM for you but life is busy/meh right this moment.

Mother's Alexa Echo speaker V2 finally arrived (I bought it for her) and Father bought her the subwoofer I must say it is much hugher in quality than the previous model. We are very much impressed and she is happy with it so I am happy.

I finished my school homework as I am currently off school for reasons. I have been playing the lute and eating so much pancakes ^_^

I also did some graphics work and I got paid €150 so Father will preorder me some video games =D


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you ever think that the music you listened to wasn't so good for your mental health? Time for a break


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you ever think that the music you listened to wasn't so good for your mental health? Time for a break


Maybe? What are you listening to? I think the opposite for me especially Baroque and eariler music always makes a wonderful mood for me. Especially when you team it with coffee and pastries or cakes even both. OwO

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Any cornbread experts here? I've recently started making cornbread and the results have been fine in terms of texture and appearance, but is there anything I can do to eliminate that slightly bitter baking powder taste?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zofia said:


> Maybe? What are you listening to? I think the opposite for me especially Baroque and eariler music always makes a wonderful mood for me. Especially when you team it with coffee and pastries or cakes even both. OwO
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


Thanx! I was a bit too hung up on black metal but switched to Schubert and r&b  I read too much about those guys. Crazy, wild and horrid stories and macabre drama-queens. In some days I'll listen to it again, I have a weird but wide taste in music.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thanx! I was a bit too hung up on black metal but switched to Schubert and r&b  I read too much about those guys. Crazy, wild and horrid stories and macabre drama-queens. In some days I'll listen to it again, I have a weird but wide taste in music.


For me that type of music persona is 24/7 performance. My aunt is an opera singer won't name sorry. The producer used to be in big German Gothic Techno type band. He's completely normal and obviously loves classical music but for years and years he'd do strange things like bite the head a chicken to sell records.

It worked he is very wealthy man I go to school with his son nice boy.


----------



## Zofia

My computer won’t record my muisc =(


----------



## Zofia

Zofia said:


> My computer won't record my muisc =(


Fixied it had to reinstall the drivers for the inputs.

Just received some cheese in the mail from our family in Norway. I could eat Brunost all day every day. Will try to introduce it to my friend he is coming over after the school day is finished; We will play duet for Mother and then maybe play video games.


----------



## Guest

My choir just released a new recording of L’enfance du Christ. It was fun to make. Buy on amazon or something.


----------



## Zofia

shirime said:


> My choir just released a new recording of L'enfance du Christ. It was fun to make. Buy on amazon or something.


DM me the link please I will buy a copy. =)


----------



## Zofia

My Grandma is coming over she is soon to retire in April; She is 85 and I hope to spend more time with her then.


----------



## Zofia

Drinking chocolate milk reading the bottle.

Allergic Warning: Contains Milk


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Had a meeting today at a school 2,5 hours away. Had on Mozart symphonies and planned my guitar practice. Tonight I'm going to practice, but first a nap and then dinner.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Had a meeting today at a school 2,5 hours away. Had on Mozart symphonies and planned my guitar practice. Tonight I'm going to practice, but first a nap and then dinner.


Naps = goooooooooooood


----------



## starthrower

Zofia said:


> Drinking chocolate milk reading the bottle.
> 
> Allergic Warning: Contains Milk


There's always that artificial gunk, Yoo-hoo chocolate drink, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> There's always that artificial gunk, Yoo-hoo chocolate drink, but I don't recommend it.


Had to Google but I'm afraid there is even milk in Yoohoo milk...


----------



## starthrower

Zofia said:


> Had to Google but I'm afraid there is even milk in Yoohoo milk...
> 
> View attachment 114317


And a lot of other nasty stuff. Don't drink it.


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> And a lot of other nasty stuff. Don't drink it.


We do not have this brand in Europe. I also avoid HFCS along with other artificial flavours and sweetening.

I use goat milk, malt powder and a chocolate bar that was melted to make my milkshake.

Thinking about it that brand is probably illegal here.


----------



## CnC Bartok

You find that weird? Try this:

4. FIRST AID MEASURES (SYMPTOMS)
Skin contact: There may be mild irritation at the site of contact.
Eye contact: There may be irritation and redness. 
Ingestion: There may be irritation of the throat. 
Inhalation: No symptoms.
4. FIRST AID MEASURES (ACTION)
Skin contact: Wash immediately with plenty of soap and water.
Eye contact: Bathe the eye with running water for 15 minutes.
Ingestion: Wash out mouth with water.
Inhalation: Consult a doctor.

Source: Safety Data Sheet advice for contact with.......


DISTILLED WATER!!!


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> You find that weird? Try this:
> 
> 4. FIRST AID MEASURES (SYMPTOMS)
> Skin contact: There may be mild irritation at the site of contact.
> Eye contact: There may be irritation and redness.
> Ingestion: There may be irritation of the throat.
> Inhalation: No symptoms.
> 4. FIRST AID MEASURES (ACTION)
> Skin contact: Wash immediately with plenty of soap and water.
> Eye contact: Bathe the eye with running water for 15 minutes.
> 
> Ingestion: Wash out mouth with water.
> Inhalation: Consult a doctor.
> 
> Source: Safety Data Sheet advice for contact with.......
> 
> DISTILLED WATER!!!











We need IQ controlled global population control...


----------



## CnC Bartok

Careful! If we had that there would only be three remaining Members of Parliament over here in the UK!

These safety advice things are all well and good, but covering one's backside seems the default option on occasion.....


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Careful! If we had that there would only be three remaining Members of Parliament over here in the UK!
> 
> These safety advice things are all well and good, but covering one's backside seems the default option on occasion.....


I am sorry to hear 3 remain; The Bundestag would be completely devoid of life...


----------



## Becca

Zofia said:


> I am sorry to hear 3 remain; The Bundestag would be completely devoid of life...


Ohh ... you call that life?!


----------



## Luchesi

CnC Bartok said:


> You find that weird? Try this:
> 
> 4. FIRST AID MEASURES (SYMPTOMS)
> Skin contact: There may be mild irritation at the site of contact.
> Eye contact: There may be irritation and redness.
> Ingestion: There may be irritation of the throat.
> Inhalation: No symptoms.
> 4. FIRST AID MEASURES (ACTION)
> Skin contact: Wash immediately with plenty of soap and water.
> Eye contact: Bathe the eye with running water for 15 minutes.
> Ingestion: Wash out mouth with water.
> Inhalation: Consult a doctor.
> 
> Source: Safety Data Sheet advice for contact with.......
> 
> DISTILLED WATER!!!


You're a chemist, why do you think they would say that?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

and boil the water


----------



## CnC Bartok

Luchesi said:


> You're a chemist, why do you think they would say that?


It's purely so the company providing said chemical has legally covered its own backside. No safety advice given, no leg to stand on if someone is accidentally injured or poisoned........yeah, I know, daft beyond belief. Advice for sodium chloride and for glucose and friends is similarly banal.

Then again, nothing's completely safe. As Paracelsus so wittily said: "Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift, allein die Dosis macht dass ein Ding kein Gift ist."


----------



## Zofia

Boyfriend came over but got wet in the rain. I take his shirt to the drier for him in this time I see his stomach muscles. Why is this called the six pack if there is more than six?

He plays much sport for school mostly for his University application (it will look good). Thinking if it is seems rare to have these muscles is it much hard for men to get them? I know they are there under the fat for most people. I am not soo fat about 40kg yet I have fat belly...

We may continue with Total War Saga: Thrones of Britannia today I think it is time I crush the Welsh.


----------



## starthrower

Zofia said:


> I am not soo fat about 40kg yet I have fat belly...


You don't want to be too skinny. Guys like girls with curves. You're lucky your boyfriend doesn't have the other kind of six pack stomach. The kind from drinking too much beer!


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> You don't want to be too skinny. Guys like girls with curves. You're lucky your boyfriend doesn't have the other kind of six pack stomach. The kind from drinking too much beer!


I am lucky! To be fair though I eat many many times in a day just none of the women in my family or the men really are fat. In fact I get special milk powder from the doctor to make me more fat

one day it is my dream to have "thiccc" thighs...








l


----------



## Luchesi

CnC Bartok said:


> It's purely so the company providing said chemical has legally covered its own backside. No safety advice given, no leg to stand on if someone is accidentally injured or poisoned........yeah, I know, daft beyond belief. Advice for sodium chloride and for glucose and friends is similarly banal.
> 
> Then again, nothing's completely safe. As Paracelsus so wittily said: "Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift, allein die Dosis macht dass ein Ding kein Gift ist."


Thanks. I asked a chemist here at the lab and he said he remembers nutritionists advising against distilled water years ago. He doesn't know the latest. But yes, like you say, it's the 'dosage' I guess..

"Fasting using distilled water can be dangerous because of the rapid loss of electrolytes (sodium, potassium, chloride) and trace minerals like magnesium, deficiencies of which can cause heart beat irregularities and high blood pressure, etc. and the more distilled water a person drinks, the higher the body acidity becomes."


----------



## Red Terror

Nap time!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out what "punk/hypnobeat" is. Wish me luck...
or maybe not...try Deafkids for an hour or something...


----------



## Zofia

my boyfriend is allowed to stay in our house over night. He must sleep in the downstairs guest bedroom and not upstairs in my room like when my best friend stays over. Obviously to prevent naughty behaviour but still it is good I can make him special breakfast in the morning perhaps. ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> Thanks. I asked a chemist here at the lab and he said he remembers nutritionists advising against distilled water years ago. He doesn't know the latest. But yes, like you say, it's the 'dosage' I guess..
> 
> "Fasting using distilled water can be dangerous because of the rapid loss of electrolytes (sodium, potassium, chloride) and trace minerals like magnesium, deficiencies of which can cause heart beat irregularities and high blood pressure, etc. and the more distilled water a person drinks, the higher the body acidity becomes."


Can I have a beer please?


----------



## Zofia

Luchesi said:


> Thanks. I asked a chemist here at the lab and he said he remembers nutritionists advising against distilled water years ago. He doesn't know the latest. But yes, like you say, it's the 'dosage' I guess..
> 
> "Fasting using distilled water can be dangerous because of the rapid loss of electrolytes (sodium, potassium, chloride) and trace minerals like magnesium, deficiencies of which can cause heart beat irregularities and high blood pressure, etc. and the more distilled water a person drinks, the higher the body acidity becomes."


I believe some see lack of minerals as a health positive/negative depending on who you ask... I think there was or is some half truths to both sides.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Can I have a beer please?



View attachment 114369


A gift from Germany


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zofia said:


> View attachment 114369
> 
> 
> A gift from Germany


Nothing happened! I had a beer anyway! Thanks <3


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Nothing happened! I had a beer anyway! Thanks <3











Will try again many beers.


----------



## Luchesi

Zofia said:


> I believe some see lack of minerals as a health positive/negative depending on who you ask... I think there was or is some half truths to both sides.


Yes, our bodies are barely adequate for survival. That's how the natural math works out for a species. The new findings about vitamin K2 and B12 have changed opinions about eating meat, because as long as you get those helper vitamins (and other micro-nutrients most people get) and a favorable omega fatty acid ratio you can process the meats/cholesterol and get the benefits. If you don't get them for a prolonged period of time (depending upon your age), you can be a vegan and still develop arterial-vascular problems. So this fairly well proves the new findings.

I'm glad it's not my field. In weather forecasting there has been a smoother transition into modern understandings. Nutrition is still an uncertain field for important predictions.


----------



## Zofia

Why does my opinion cause much hatred on this forum? Do you not like me for my age? My posts in reply to people saying things about me are deleted but the original post remains.

There are a group of people who comment negativity no matter what I say no matter if I just agree with someone else it is me who is singled out. I hate to see their names on my page, I mean them no harm.

I only came back here as several people asked me to but I am so so so sick of it.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Anyone got any idea what this stuff is??


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Anyone got any idea what this stuff is??
> 
> View attachment 114436











..............


----------



## Taggart

Water - real water - not Liffey Water - see https://adage.com/creativity/work/guinness-clear/970891


----------



## Red Terror

Zofia said:


> Why does my opinion cause much hatred on this forum? Do you not like me for my age? My posts in reply to people saying things about me are deleted but the original post remains.
> 
> There are a group of people who comment negativity no matter what I say no matter if I just agree with someone else it is me who is singled out. I hate to see their names on my page, I mean them no harm.
> 
> I only came back here as several people asked me to but I am so so so sick of it.


Some are simply bored and ill-tempered. Don't take it seriously.


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> Some are simply bored and ill-tempered. Don't take it seriously.


Insulting me and my family (for things not in my control), insinuating that I am a spoiled, entitled and stupid brat and that my family lie, stole and cheat their way of living. I am sorry but I find it deeply offensive especially as it is a pattern of behaviour form the same people since I joined the site.

No matter what it is I post even just a picture or song if they reply I can guarantee it is negative.


----------



## Blancrocher

I figured out how to shut down apps that were apparently running in the background on my iphone.


----------



## Zofia

Blancrocher said:


> I figured out how to shut down apps that were apparently running in the background on my iphone.


Sepending on the model turning off background app refresh helps saves much battery also. =)


----------



## Guest

Had too much to drink last night with a bunch of composers and musicians after some ELISION Ensemble free improvisation and I sent a bunch of Lenin quotes with awful spelling to my friends in all caps and now I have a horrendous headache.


----------



## Red Terror

shirime said:


> Had too much to drink last night with a bunch of composers and musicians after some ELISION Ensemble free improvisation and I sent a bunch of Lenin quotes with awful spelling to my friends in all caps and now I have a horrendous headache.


Really? I once did the very same thing with a bunch of Hitler quotes. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Red Terror said:


> Really? I once did the very same thing with a bunch of Hitler quotes. :tiphat:


Lmao which composers were you with?


----------



## aleazk

shirime said:


> Had too much to drink last night with a bunch of composers and musicians after some ELISION Ensemble free improvisation and I sent a bunch of Lenin quotes with awful spelling to my friends in all caps and now I have a horrendous headache.


Nothing like honouring the national traditions, uh?


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> Nothing like honouring the national traditions, uh?


That street even looks familiar.


----------



## Merl

Parents' Evening, tonight at school. Don't have a single gap in my appointments list and the first 3 are the worst for various reasons. With a sore throat at the backend of this cold, too, it's gonna be a tough night.


----------



## Joe B

Merl said:


> Parents' Evening, tonight at school. Don't have a single gap in my appointments list and the first 3 are the worst for various reasons. With a sore throat at the backend of this cold, too, it's gonna be a tough night.


Good luck Merl.....we did our last conferences 2 weeks ago. Hope the first 3 go smoothly for you (you always remember the ones that don't go smoothly).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Practicing for flute/guitar recital 12th of April. I actually have 59 pages of music to play. Got a bit scared now. It will be fun though. We're playing a program we called "songs without words", but there are some dances too (songs and dances without words). Music by Schubert, Granados, Villa-Lobos, Ravel and Piazzolla.


----------



## Blancrocher

I was horrified by what looked like an unfamiliar and perhaps dangerous insect under the bed, but it turned out to be a perforated strip of colored paper.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Blancrocher said:


> I was horrified by what looked like an unfamiliar and perhaps dangerous insect under the bed, but it turned out to be a perforated strip of colored paper.


Play safe. Kill it.


----------



## LezLee

I bravely attacked and killed a small lump of soil in the kitchen last week.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I once thought I saw a black dog lying forlornly on the pavement one evening, but on further inspection it turned out to be a black rubbish bag.

This is what happens when you go out without your spectacles.


----------



## Ingélou

Woke up one night to hear a mouse rootling about in my room - put the light on, and saw a plastic wrapper uncrinkling.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Ingélou said:


> Woke up one night to hear a mouse rootling about in my room - put the light on, and saw a plastic wrapper uncrinkling.


Haha...I've done exactly the same thing. Somehow I almost wished it _was_ a mouse.


----------



## Red Terror

Whatever happened to Bellini Lover? She was great.


----------



## aleazk

I heard a noise in the stairs the other night. So, I went down and, on the back part of the step, toward the right, I saw a small iridescent sphere of almost unbearable brilliance. At first I thought it was revolving; then I realised that this movement was an illusion created by the dizzying world it bounded. Its diameter was probably little more than an inch, but all space was there, actual and undiminished. Each thing (a mirror's face, let us say) was infinite things, since I distinctly saw it from every angle of the universe.


----------



## eugeneonagain

aleazk said:


> I heard a noise in the stairs the other night. So, I went down and, on the back part of the step, toward the right, I saw a small iridescent sphere of almost unbearable brilliance. At first I thought it was revolving; then I realised that this movement was an illusion created by the dizzying world it bounded. Its diameter was probably little more than an inch, but all space was there, actual and undiminished. Each thing (a mirror's face, let us say) was infinite things, since I distinctly saw it from every angle of the universe.


Were the birds singing when you finally awoke?


----------



## Merl

Last week of school before a well-earned Easter holiday. Can't wait!


----------



## aleazk

eugeneonagain said:


> Were the birds singing when you finally awoke?


Indeed, I live in a country house now, but I still dream with my old house every night.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Aleph_(short_story)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

<3 My wife knitted new socks for me! <3


----------



## senza sordino

I recently got a new phone and phone plan. My new phone plan is $30 per month cheaper than my old phone plan. I don't need a lot of data. I just cancelled my mortgage insurance. I didn't need it because we have a good disability insurance at work, and I have plenty of sick days accumulated. This saves me $11 per week. Seems like a small amount but combined and added up that's a savings of $930 for the year. 

I just went to the bank and deposited $232 of coins. Two years of collected coins. I never spend my coins, I always break a bill if I pay for something with cash. Here we have a $1 coin called a loonie (because there is a loon (a bird) on the coin) and we have a $2 coin called a toonie (because it rhymes with loonie).


----------



## ldiat

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> <3 My wife knitted new socks for me! <3


cool! my wife broke her ankle! just had x-rays and a MRI. but she is strong!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

ldiat said:


> cool! my wife broke her ankle! just had x-rays and a MRI. but she is strong!!


After we moved to a new place that's more practical for my wife, who has serious back problems and osteoporosis, she fell down the one step to the hall and outdoor and broke her wrist. She still claims to be lucky  Good luck to your wife!


----------



## LezLee

senza sordino said:


> I recently got a new phone and phone plan. My new phone plan is $30 per month cheaper than my old phone plan. I don't need a lot of data. I just cancelled my mortgage insurance. I didn't need it because we have a good disability insurance at work, and I have plenty of sick days accumulated. This saves me $11 per week. Seems like a small amount but combined and added up that's a savings of $930 for the year.
> 
> I just went to the bank and deposited $232 of coins. Two years of collected coins. I never spend my coins, I always break a bill if I pay for something with cash. Here we have a $1 coin called a loonie (because there is a loon (a bird) on the coin) and we have a $2 coin called a toonie (because it rhymes with loonie).


Loons (called divers here) are such beautiful birds. We used to holiday every year on North Uist in the Outer Hebrides and every evening we would go down to the lochan near the bird reserve where there was always a pair of black-throated divers. They make such an eerie haunting sound.


----------



## Merl

Bloody washing machine finally gave up the ghost today. Ah well, it's done 6 years of good service. Time for a new one. On the plus side, I cleaned out my school store cupboard today, throwing away nearly 20 years of accumulated *****.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> Bloody washing machine finally gave up the ghost today. Ah well, it's done 6 years of good service. Time for a new one. On the plus side, I cleaned out my school store cupboard today, throwing away nearly 20 years of accumulated *****.


My washing-machine also failed 2 days ago. It finished the cycle but left water all over the floor. Having read the booklet, I believe it's something fixable. My gas cooker is also unwell, the ignition seems ok but none of the burners will light. It's 22 years old but has a wonderful grill and oven so I'm really hoping it won't be condemned.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tomorrow is my big day. Recital at the pub with flutist at 7 pm. She has been sick and I've been sick, still snotty and a sore throat. Yesterday we practiced for 3 and a half hours and I was surprised it went so well. Have to practice wisely tonight even though I'm tired. Easter-vacation starts tomorrow too  Maybe my wife has made chocolate cake when I come home in the evening! The beers have to wait until I'm back to normal.


----------



## Merl

On the plus side my car passed its MOT today (only 3 'advisories'). Love my SEAT.


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tomorrow is my big day. Recital at the pub with flutist at 7 pm. She has been sick and I've been sick, still snotty and a sore throat. Yesterday we practiced for 3 and a half hours and I was surprised it went so well. Have to practice wisely tonight even though I'm tired. Easter-vacation starts tomorrow too  Maybe my wife has made chocolate cake when I come home in the evening! The beers have to wait until I'm back to normal.


Hope you feel better and all goes well, Kjetil. Good luck.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So my recital is over...My mother and sister and 2 old family friends showed up...Wrong day? Last day before Easter-break. Me: Jackass for not getting a mention in the paper. My duo partner liked to play at the pub. We went home with a bottle of beer each and shared the entrance fee, so that payed for dinner and travel money.
Also our big boy cat has kidney trouble and I gave him medicine after scuffle method.


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> So my recital is over...My mother and sister and 2 old family friends showed up...Wrong day? Last day before Easter-break. Me: Jackass for not getting a mention in the paper. My duo partner liked to play at the pub. We went home with a bottle of beer each and shared the entrance fee, so that payed for dinner and travel money.
> Also our big boy cat has kidney trouble and I gave him medicine after scuffle method.


Sorry there wasn't a better attendance. I should think it was because it was near a holiday period. The pub session I went to usually had about ten or more people, but on one Bank Holiday Monday, there were only three.

Still, it sounds as if the music was good, and it will all help to give confidence for next time.

I do hope your cat feels better soon. Taggart & I found even two people administering cat medicine was hard - I'd hold the cat wrapped up to the neck in a blanket, hugging it hard, while Tag opened the jaws and dropped the pill down, followed by a swig of water from a pre-prepared jug standing by. Then clamp the cat's mouth shut, and massage the throat till the pill goes down. Even so we sometimes found a foamy white tablet under a chair some hours later...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ingélou said:


> Sorry there wasn't a better attendance. I should think it was because it was near a holiday period. The pub session I went to usually had about ten or more people, but on one Bank Holiday Monday, there were only three.
> 
> Still, it sounds as if the music was good, and it will all help to give confidence for next time.
> 
> I do hope your cat feels better soon. Taggart & I found even two people administering cat medicine was hard - I'd hold the cat wrapped up to the neck in a blanket, hugging it hard, while Tag opened the jaws and dropped the pill down, followed by a swig of water from a pre-prepared jug standing by. Then clamp the cat's mouth shut, and massage the throat till the pill goes down. Even so we sometimes found a foamy white tablet under a chair some hours later...


I tried to mix the fluid with his favorite food, but he only smelled it and walked away. Then I did as the instructions said, to use the syringe and get it in his mouth, which was a struggle, but I won, and he is insulted...


----------



## Varick

I can't stand Apple anymore so I finally got an Android phone. That was 5 months ago. I like almost everything about the new phone except: The music player. Sorry, but NO ONE and I mean NO ONE EVEN COMES CLOSE to Apple when it comes to a music player that seemlessly, effortlessly, and so quickly, without flaws syncs up music between my computer and phone. Changes to one of the 60+ playlists (almost on a daily basis - a few songs here, a few songs there in a few different playlists) I have... just beautifully with Apple and iTunes.

NO ONE in the android comes close. Nothing but nightmares. I finally found a music player that supposedly works well between iTunes Library and Android, but what took my iPhone about 1-2 minutes to daily update, takes HOURS and HOURS and HOURS to do the same thing, but with a boat load of glitches, mistakes, and mishaps. VERY frustrating.

Woe is me with all these 1st world problems.

Outside of that, life is great!

V


----------



## Art Rock

My wife is in Shanghai to help her ageing parents. She left almost 2 weeks ago, and will be back in about two and a half weeks.

Single life is clearly inferior to married life, but I do get to do stuff I normally don't have time for, such as doing a nice 1000pp jigsaw of an old map of UK and Ireland. While listening to classical music of course.


----------



## aleazk

I'm f.u.c.k.ing tired of hypocritical people that sell themselves as nice to the rest of the world but at the personal level they treat you like s.h.i.t and are even sadistic.


----------



## geralmar

aleazk said:


> I'm f.u.c.k.ing tired of hypocritical people that sell themselves as nice to the rest of the world but at the personal level they treat you like s.h.i.t and are even sadistic.


Welcome to my marriage.


----------



## Art Rock

I was just listening to a live recording of Lokshin's Requiem. As the last note died down, someone started to laugh. I thought WTF - then I realized it was someone on the street outside.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shaking my egg to salsa tunes. It's harder than I want it to be...Here comes the boy who can hold the beat.


----------



## senza sordino

I cycle to and from work, it's only a ten minute trip each way. When it's raining I walk to and from work, that's a thirty minute trip each way. Yesterday I was cycling home on the bike path and two pedestrians were on the path moving in opposite directions and taking up most of the path. I moved onto the grass beside the asphalt path. I wasn't going very fast, and then my bike just stopped and I went over the handle bars. I had hit a hidden hole just big enough for the front wheel. I scraped my hand as I hit the grass. My legs were tangled up in the handlebars. Conservation of momentum and inertia, the bicycle stopped but I didn't. 

The hole is hidden because the grass is tall in that location. When the big city lawn mowers cut the grass the blades just pass right over the hole, so from a distance you can't see a hole. From close up you can't see a hole. 

I was quite shaken from this. Fortunately, I'm not hurt. If I were 15 I'd just bounce right up again but I'm not. I'm 53 and not used to falling off a bike.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> ...I was quite shaken from this. Fortunately, I'm not hurt. If I were 15 I'd just bounce right up again but I'm not. I'm 53 and not used to falling off a bike.


Glad you survived mostly intact! I prescribe a stiff drink and a good night of sleep.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still egg shakers happening here. This is over my ability...


----------



## Sonata

Well, it's kind of nice to be back here on TalkClassical, I haven't been around too much for a couple months, but I am enjoying posting again.

It was really a terrible April, to be perfectly frank. I had my recertification exam for my medical license on April 30th (I think it went well). But I was pretty busy studying for the couple months prior. On its own not a big deal, but my boss went on vacation three weeks out of the last two months so I was working extra hours, leaving less time for the aforementioned studying. It's usually not too bad when he's out, but he fired one of my fellow physician assistants back in January, so we've already been running one person short.

Those things would have made the month simply difficult.... what was the really rough part was losing a good friend of mine the day after my birthday. This young lady was a patient of mine with serious heart problems. She was a patient of mine for 4 years. Her kids were patients of mine, as are her mom and her sister. So, she was actually living with something called an "LVAD" (left ventricular assist device). Her heart was failing so they literally put in a machine to help pump the blood through her body. She was supposed to be listed for heart transplant, but this never happened. It's one of the greatest regrets of my medical career that I was unable to convince her heart team that she was a valid candidate for a heart transplant.

She developed several infections due to her LVAD, and finally she was unable to fight off them off anymore. Her parents brought her back to her childhood home. I worked with hospice to care for her, something that was completely new to me experience. She came home on April 11th. She died on April 16th. We'd hoped to be able to buy her enough time to attend her sister's wedding which is coming up soon, but sadly we couldn't even get her that.



Hopefully May is a better month


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

AP tests start this week, and I'm procrastinating here instead of studying like I should be...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

There's a new whisky in my life!
https://www.deanstonmalt.com/our-range/#limited-editions
I got a little course in whisky from the guy at "Vinmonopolet". I tasted it, it's very good! It's the 15 year old organic.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> There's a new whisky in my life!
> https://www.deanstonmalt.com/our-range/#limited-editions
> I got a little course in whisky from the guy at "Vinmonopolet". I tasted it, it's very good! It's the 15 year old organic.


ORIGIN
early 18th cent.: abbreviation of obsolete whiskybae, variant of usquebaugh.

usage: Is it whiskey or whisky? Note that the British and Canadian spelling is without the e, so that properly one would write of Scotch whisky and Canadian whisky, but Kentucky bourbon whiskey and Irish whiskey.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I used to read this thread regularly, now it's been way too long. I am looking for a recommendation or advice on how to find an extraordinary cardiologist.

I'm experiencing God-awful brain fog, but about two months ago my beloved brother-in-law suffered a major heart-attack-4 stints were used. This is a very long story so I will be as concise as possible. My brother-in-law, who I consider a true brother, inherited all this cardiac-related problems. He was an exceptional athlete, majored in sports medicine and physical education, blah, blah, blah. He is 52 years old. When he was 34 he had the first of two major heart attacks. A single stint was used after that one and of course he reduced his fat intack, etc., etc.. About two years ago, ater he told his doctor that he was feeling exhausted all the time, his cardio bought him back in only a month after his regular examination, and his heart-beat was so low the cardio installed a pace-maker.

My personal opinion--his cardiologist is an ***, and that is really an insult to the human body! Please let me vent, the idiot said he couldn't understand how this could have happened one month after his regular visit. What the hell do I know, but at least I knew about the part of the heart where the electrical signal is controlled--although I've forgotten the name at this moment.

So, this is approx. two years after the pace maker was installed when the major heart attack occurred in March. The surgeon who implanted the four new stints said that my bro had to drastically reduce the amount of sodium he consumed. Duh!!!!
Am I not correct in thinking that the excess salt in his system could have damaged his cardiac electrical node (or whatever the official name is that I cannot recall)?

Well, he has been wearing this life vest (or whatever the hell it's official name is) for two months. He will be able to take it off in mid-June. Well, he lost 15 pounds under this new 1500 mg or less sodium diet (plus he lost his appetite after the heart event). I don't know what the hell my sister and brother-in-law are thinking--and we are extremely close--but there have been way too many false alarms with the vest... well, I guess so if he lost 15 pounds and the thing doesn't fit right anymore!!!!! They refused to tell his caridiologists (he has two now). 

He started 3 days/week of cardio rehab maybe three weeks ago. That was going well, but today his pulse went up to 135 twice doing some activity that they won't even tell me. I hope to God that his P.T. tells the cardios what the exercise was, anyway......

I want to find at least one cardiologist in the Central PA area that is worth his/her salt!!!!! Hershey Hospital is not close, but it's not too far either and I had a friend who went there and had a successful kidney and pancreas transplant. I'm hoping that there is also a fabulous cardiologist there who would have access to getting my bro onto the transplant list very quickly if that need should arise.

Any comments? And recommendations on how I find such a cardiologist?

Many, Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

On a mundane but cheerful note, today I went for a cycle ride for the first time in far too long. 
And enjoyed every single moment of it!


----------



## Blancrocher

I placed a bid on a cd that I almost immediately afterward decided I didn't want. Thankfully, someone exceeded my offer with only an hour left on the clock.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dreaming up a possible future solo recital with music connected to Alirio Diaz, major guitar guy from Venezuela. My wife always says "just do it" but I spend more time searching this and that on the net. I have enough great ideas to keep me busy 300 years...


----------



## JosefinaHW

The pool cover is now off!!! If all is reasonably well, tomorrow evening I plan to spend several hours in the pool with Gracyn (and trying to coax Azure in with one or all of his 7 decoys). Don't think I will be playing any of my music--the whole gang will be there tomorrow evening, BUT Saturday it's ALL MINE. :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Playing my electric guitar! Decided to learn "Mother North" by Satyricon. Damn, it's tremolo-picking with triplets at 200 bpm...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm in my pool playing the Klassiks and Eugenic type music and we prefer music with a minor sixth and a tulsa rhythm, we don't go for COAG types much no more, too much duplicity


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HEY! It's of course 16th notes they're playing. Found a video with Gildas Le Pape, live guitarist for Satyricon, showing how to play Mother North. Still a bit hard for me but fun!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Playing my electric guitar! Decided to learn "Mother North" by Satyricon. Damn, it's tremolo-picking with triplets at 200 bpm...


I should have trusted my own ear! After seeing several transcriptions online that were different to my assumption, I found a video with Satyricon guitarist Gildas Le Pape as I already posted. The first riff is cool and a bit classical sounding (to my ears) and fires away over 3 6/8 and 1 5/8 measures, so 6 6 6 5  None online transcriptions have that right...Now I need to grow long hair and learn to do the windmill simultaneous... \m/


----------



## Art Rock

I just took my wife to the airport, she's on her way to Shanghai after getting the news yesterday that her mother is dying. She was just back in the Netherlands for about 3 weeks after her previous visit when everything still looked bad but under control. With the upcoming funeral, taking care of her father, including helping him to sell his house and move into something smaller and more suitable for his age, it will probably be September before she's back. 

We all know these things will happen (I've lost both my parents already - my mother when I was 35) but it is still a shock.


----------



## Taggart

Art Rock said:


> I just took my wife to the airport, she's on her way to Shanghai after getting the news yesterday that her mother is dying. She was just back in the Netherlands for about 3 weeks after her previous visit when everything still looked bad but under control. With the upcoming funeral, taking care of her father, including helping him to sell his house and move into something smaller and more suitable for his age, it will probably be September before she's back.
> 
> We all know these things will happen (I've lost both my parents already - my mother when I was 35) but it is still a shock.


All the best to you and your wife at this difficult time.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I really hope that I will summon up the energy tomorrow and go and swim for several hours! 73 degrees F. is perfect for me!!!


----------



## Guest

This has been a frustrating week.

Tuesday: I rarely buy CDs since signing up for Qobuz, but I did order one from Amazon and they lost it! (I requested a refund.)

Wednesday: A pair of shoes arrived--did not fit. Back they went.

Thursday: New laptop arrived--was no more compatible with some of my audio software than is my current laptop. Back it went.

Grrr....


----------



## Annied

I have a project on the go for a small limited edition booklet about a tiny 1,000 year old church, in the graveyard of which some of my ancestors are buried. (It was originally the family church of a large mansion hence its diminutive size.) The little church attracts hundreds of visitors every month and a very active registered charity raise the money to keep it in good repair, so any profits the booklet makes will go into their kitty. I wrote the text and it was another of their members who's provided the illustrations. I finished the layout yesterday, and today I dropped off draft copies for the approval of the charity's committee. Keep your fingers crossed they like it please.


----------



## eljr

I am starting 6 months of chemo tomorrow.


----------



## vespertine

eljr said:


> I am starting 6 months of chemo tomorrow.


All the best to you.


----------



## Blancrocher

The other night my wife and I decided to have dinner on the deck, but as soon as I sat down a couple wasps landed on my hand and one of them bit me. It turns out that there's a nest in the arm of the lawn chair. My instinct is to risk a few stings by grabbing it and throwing it over the railing, then dousing it in poison. 

I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> I am starting 6 months of chemo tomorrow.


Good luck....................


----------



## Art Rock

Blancrocher said:


> I'm open to other ideas.


I'd call in an expert. Then again, that's my reaction to most things.


----------



## Blancrocher

Art Rock said:


> I'd call in an expert. Then again, that's my reaction to most things.


I just waited till sunset and blasted them with poison. There weren't many wasps, and all of them seemed to die on contact. I scraped away the nest with a knife and swept it away. I'll do a thorough cleanup tomorrow--hopefully they won't be back.


----------



## TxllxT

Blancrocher said:


> The other night my wife and I decided to have dinner on the deck, but as soon as I sat down a couple wasps landed on my hand and one of them bit me. It turns out that there's a nest in the arm of the lawn chair. My instinct is to risk a few stings by grabbing it and throwing it over the railing, then dousing it in poison.
> 
> I'm open to other ideas.


Many years ago there was a wasp's nest (a papier maché construction) in my parent's garden. Our crusade went like this. My father carried a cup with petrol, I went a few meters behind him in a rain suit carrying a torch. Well, my father threw the petrol over the paper nest and a second later I touched it with fire. About ten meters a fire fountain went up, but the nest burned and burned to hell. Warning: be very careful with open fire & petrol!


----------



## Blancrocher

The wasps haven't gone away; now they're lurking right outside the door to the kitchen. I've found another nest nearby, however, so I bought more poison--I've picked out a spot to shoot from, but it's about 20 ft below. I hope I don't end up creating a rain shower of wasp poison for myself.


----------



## Taggart

That's why it's best to get the experts in!


----------



## senza sordino

eljr said:


> I am starting 6 months of chemo tomorrow.


Good luck and all the best



Blancrocher said:


> The other night my wife and I decided to have dinner on the deck, but as soon as I sat down a couple wasps landed on my hand and one of them bit me. It turns out that there's a nest in the arm of the lawn chair. My instinct is to risk a few stings by grabbing it and throwing it over the railing, then dousing it in poison.
> 
> I'm open to other ideas.


Call an expert. The problem with dousing it in poison is that you'll likely get a lung full too. Let the expert take the risk.

Me:
I had some dental surgery a month ago. I had a root canal years ago, and now there was a tiny infection inside the gum. The surgery went well, though there was a lot of swelling. But since this was the second time I've had this follow up procedure done, my insurance didn't pay for it. $950.

Two weeks ago my oven broke. A loud noise, smoke from the rear of the oven and then it all went quiet. The thermostat broke and so the heating element just kept on heating and heating and then cooked itself. This tripped the circuit breaker. I bought a new oven. $1100. The oven was old with a hidden heating element.

And now my dishwasher is making more noise than a tractor. I haven't bought a new one yet. It's 14 years old.

My city taxes are due. They've risen 30% in three years. It's the insane housing market we have here. House prices and condo prices are rising too fast. You admire the assessment value until you get your tax bill.

I did get a 2% raise in May, but I've already spent it, at least two or three years into the future of this raise I spent in the past month.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^
Oh dear - lots of worries & expenses, just what I would hate. Fingers crossed that nothing else goes wrong.


----------



## Flamme

Some poisoning of the Soul by hanging with wrong crowds or imagining I'm hanging...Reduction of presence on ''social media'' like YT will help.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I did it! Played black metal with the boys in Ruun, death prog metal band, at our school. We performed "The Blond Beast" by Marduk at the end-of-school-concert on Thursday. The crowd cheered like crazy and I got great comments, especially for my pink polkadot socks.
here's the real thing...black metal with disco beat! YEAH!


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I did it! Played black metal with the boys in Ruun, death prog metal band, at our school. We performed "The Blond Beast" by Marduk at the end-of-school-concert on Thursday. The crowd cheered like crazy and I got great comments, especially for my pink polkadot socks.
> here's the real thing...black metal with disco beat! YEAH!


What do you get out of music like this?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have listened to metal since the early 80s and like to explore. That song is pretty laidback for them actually! Maybe it appeals to the rebel in me. Playing lots of sweet melodies on classical guitar makes me long for some raw and brutal music


----------



## Luchesi

"Playing lots of sweet melodies on classical guitar makes me long for some raw and brutal music."

Yes, I think we all need that rawness to offset the mood of complacency that so much music sets for us. Especially musicians (and young people). I remember when the Beatles came out with "Revolution" and "Birthday". My friends and I weren't ready for it. The harsh sounds and so little content were disappointing to us. (and we didn't have the equipment to play it)

But later I realized that the gimmicks of amplification really activated the enthusiasm of many folks (even tone deaf folks) and they could get into the "music". This is because of an unexpected boon. Namely, very simple melodies and melodic relationships and arrangements are possible without sounding corny or banal or trite. The new music lover can start with this and go onto more complex music if they can get their foot in the door, so to speak. And if the metal songs get complex it doesn't matter because you can always all back on the powerful sounds (and ignore the complexity).

I'm a pianist and so just a few years ago I had to look up what a power chord was, and what "no third" meant in some of the recent songs. Popular music changes so quickly because of all the potential money that's all around (in the pockets of young people especially).

It's a pleasure to reply to such an accomplished musician as yourself. Guitar is HARD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Accident Improved My Truck!*

So this morning I was in the S10 (2001) and rear ended another s10. It was a square-on hit as I slid into him on my fairly worn (but still legal--barely) front tires. It hit firmly and it seems some dust or rust flew, but we pulled over and neither truck had any visible damage. My S10 already had the front right smashed from a few years ago and since then there would be a metal scraping noise over larger bumps. It had been getting worse lately so that every time it went over any bump or made a left turn the scraping noise was there and some popping noises. The shop looked at it and said some mount was rusted through, but it was not a safety issue because the frame is sound. Anyway, after I rear ended the guy, the S10 no longer makes the scraping or popping noise. I think the hit must have crimped the area that was making the noise. A novel way to fix a truck.


----------



## Duncan

eljr said:


> I am starting 6 months of chemo tomorrow.



















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entirely different health problems with entirely different people but offered with the best of intentions...

- MacKenzie


----------



## Duncan

Hope to be back soon - still dealing with a variety of personal and professional issues...

July 1st - Happy Canada Day!

- MacKenzie


----------



## Roger Knox

Mollie John said:


> Hope to be back soon - still dealing with a variety of personal and professional issues...
> 
> July 1st - Happy Canada Day!
> 
> - MacKenzie


And Happy Canada Day #152 to you -- our country's still together and best wishes to you!

Roger


----------



## Art Rock

Mollie John said:


> July 1st - Happy Canada Day!


It's a great day for Canada and therefore the world! (how many will get the South Park reference?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New plans for recitals! My friend on piano and I will perform again in the autumn. No date yet, but we have the program nailed. In the first half I'll start off solo with Asturias by Albeniz and continue with duo in "the Albeniz concerto" by Stephen Goss in piano/guitar version. In the second half my piano man plays Bach/Busoni prelude bwv 552 solo, before we play the Villa-Lobos concerto and finish with Desafio XXXVII by Marlos Nobre, who has very kindly given me the score as a gift for being a fan (!) ...BOY DO I HAVE TO PRACTICE! We have performed all but Nobre in the past.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I'm 29 today! :>


----------



## Art Rock

I've become a great-uncle for the third time (we have a rather small family, so this is a big deal for us  ). All great-nieces by the way.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> I've become a great-uncle for the third time (we have a rather small family, so this is a big deal for us  ). All great-nieces by the way.


Congratulations! How lovely.


----------



## Guest

Got an email from Apple saying my MacBook Pro has a defective battery that might spontaneously catch fire. They're replacing it for free, but it's going to take at least a week for them to get it back to me. Well, I guess that's better than having my MacBook blow up.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> Got an email from Apple saying my MacBook Pro has a defective battery that might spontaneously catch fire. They're replacing it for free, but it's going to take at least a week for them to get it back to me. Well, I guess that's better than having my MacBook blow up.


How do you know it's not a scam and you'll never get your MacBook back? 'Just asking..


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> How do you know it's not a scam and you'll never get your MacBook back? 'Just asking..


Now that you mention it, I was wondering why it came with a pre-paid shipping label to their service center in the Ukraine.

Just kidding.

The e-mail referenced the date of purchase and serial number of my computer, and I took it to the Apple store where I had made my most recent Apple purchase. It's a non-trivial repair so it is being sent to a service center in Texas. If it's a scam, it's a _long con_.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> Now that you mention it, I was wondering why it came with a pre-paid shipping label to their service center in the Ukraine.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> The e-mail referenced the date of purchase and serial number of my computer, and I took it to the Apple store where I had made my most recent Apple purchase. It's a non-trivial repair so it is being sent to a service center in Texas. If it's a scam, it's a _long con_.


I have two MacBookPros and I didn't get an email. They're probably not the affected models. I didn't know that Apple sent emails like that.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> I have two MacBookPros and I didn't get an email. They're probably not the affected models. I didn't know that Apple sent emails like that.


Apparently they have multiple battery suppliers and only certain serial numbers are affected. You can look up your computer using an Apple web page

https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-recall


----------



## Guest

Yesterday was my last day at work. I've taken early retirement. To celebrate, I went to a Madness concert at Scarborough's open-air theatre. The rain held off and the gig was great.

Now what?

I guess I'll think of something.


----------



## Art Rock

MacLeod said:


> Yesterday was my last day at work. I've taken early retirement. To celebrate, I went to a Madness concert at Scarborough's open-air theatre. The rain held off and the gig was great.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> I guess I'll think of something.


I took that opportunity in 2012. Never looked back, never regretted it. Enjoy the freedom!


----------



## ldiat

so the wife and i had to go to therapy for her ankle as she broke it like 10 weeks ago. and we have a Bird a cockatoo named Rosie. we leave and come back several hours hours later. always lock the bird up in her cage when we leave. BUT SHE ESCAPED! and the bird had a run of the apartment. and i leave my computer(lap top) on the kitchen table......and almost ALL the keys where bit off! scattered all over! so off to wall mart i go to buy a new key board. will not talk about all the papers she shredded!!double
Rosie also likes opera her fav? Queen of the Night!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just ordered guitar strings from a Spanish site! Thank-you translate-google. I even saved some money compared to my usual US and German sites. In guitar strings I'm always after more silver in the basses. Trying out the Spanish Knobloch strings.


----------



## Guest

The little boy woke us up at 3am, so I am at work on about 3 hours of solid sleep.


----------



## eljr

Surgery tomorrow...


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Surgery tomorrow...


All the best...


----------



## ldiat

eljr said:


> Surgery tomorrow...


good luck! hope all is well!!


----------



## Joe B

Attended a wake this evening for a former student. What a shame. 20 years old and no longer with us. The turn out was incredible. I was his math teacher when he was 11-12 years old. He was a great kid, loved by everyone. His death in the accident was attributed to not wearing a seat belt. Tragic.


----------



## LezLee

eljr said:


> Surgery tomorrow...


Hope all goes well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I found out that my great-grandfather was born a year before Richard Strauss and my great-great-grandfather was born the year before Richard Wagner...I found out they had children later than they do today. My grandfather was born 1898, a year before Poulenc. I thought it would be a funny perspective and useless information when I perform Albeniz


----------



## perempe

I travelled from Budapest to a festival (FeZen) in Székesfehérvár yesterday. two railcars ran together with only one conductor, Székesfehérvár was the first stop from Budapest (Kelenföld). did I have to buy a ticket?

I missed Firewind because they played 6 1/2 hours later due to a road accident. Dream Theater was awesome 2 days before it. a couple days ago I saw Uriah Heep in Mezőkövesd in a free concert, Deep Purple will play there next year.

I rarely go to non-classical concerts, but enjoyed them.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Attended a wake this evening for a former student. What a shame. 20 years old and no longer with us. The turn out was incredible. I was his math teacher when he was 11-12 years old. He was a great kid, loved by everyone. His death in the accident was attributed to not wearing a seat belt. Tragic.


My condolences.

(just saw you sent a PM, I have not opened it yet)


----------



## Merl

Joe B said:


> Attended a wake this evening for a former student. What a shame. 20 years old and no longer with us. The turn out was incredible. I was his math teacher when he was 11-12 years old. He was a great kid, loved by everyone. His death in the accident was attributed to not wearing a seat belt. Tragic.


I'm at my ex-brother in law's funeral on Thursday. Died of liver failure a few weeks ago after a lifetime of alcoholism. Tbh, I was surprised he made it into his late 50s. Such a waste. He was a lovely bloke (I lived with him for 2 years) but addiction finally beat him. Too many funerals these days, for me. A sign of getting older. Sorry to hear about your student, Joe. I'm a teacher too and I've lost at least 5 of my former pupils before they'd even got outta their teens. Two were shot (Manchester gang killings) , one beaten to death by a random drunken man outside an off-licence (for no reason) , one brain hemorrhage and one of a hereditary heart condition. There's probably more, tbh. It's so sad.


----------



## Joe B

Merl said:


> I'm at my ex-brother in law's funeral on Thursday. Died of liver failure a few weeks ago after a lifetime of alcoholism. Tbh, I was surprised he made it into his late 50s. Such a waste. He was a lovely bloke (I lived with him for 2 years) but addiction finally beat him. Too many funerals these days, for me. A sign of getting older. Sorry to hear about your student, Joe. I'm a teacher too and I've lost at least 5 of my former pupils before they'd even got outta their teens. Two were shot (Manchester gang killings) , one beaten to death by a random drunken man outside an off-licence (for no reason) , one brain hemorrhage and one of a hereditary heart condition. There's probably more, tbh. It's so sad.


Thanks Merl, and I'm sorry to hear about Thursday's funeral. It seems once you get to around 50, you start seeing people you know fall away. In my sixties now, it seems to be happening much too frequently.
It is very sad to know of young people who pass. Lives cut short, parents dealing with the unthinkable....drives home to me that we have to be grateful for each and every day. It's one thing to pass from natural causes, but loosing young people to violence is such a waste.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just ordered guitar strings from a Spanish site! Thank-you translate-google. I even saved some money compared to my usual US and German sites. In guitar strings I'm always after more silver in the basses. Trying out the Spanish Knobloch strings.


Nylon or carbon trebles?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> Nylon or carbon trebles?


They're called Knobloch Actives QZ nylon. Medium tension. I never got enthusiastic about carbons. I'll have to wait until I get back home from vacation to try them.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> They're called Knobloch Actives QZ nylon. Medium tension. I never got enthusiastic about carbons. I'll have to wait until I get back home from vacation to try them.


I tried those strings. They sound pretty good, but they aren't worth the extra expense compare to other good nylon strings here in the US. All imported German strings are nearly twice the price of strings made elsewhere.


----------



## RockyIII

My condolences to those who posted above about losing family members and friends recently. My grandfather lived to age 94, and I remember for the last 20 or so years of his life hearing him frequently say that all of his friends were dying. In the end, I believe he outlived most if not all of them but was quite ready to take his turn.


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


> My condolences.
> 
> (just saw you sent a PM, I have not opened it yet)


How did surgery go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Bulldog

Joe B said:


> Thanks Merl, and I'm sorry to hear about Thursday's funeral. It seems once you get to around 50, you start seeing people you know fall away. In my sixties now, it seems to be happening much too frequently.
> It is very sad to know of young people who pass. Lives cut short, parents dealing with the unthinkable....drives home to me that we have to be grateful for each and every day.


I had an Economics student back in the 1970's; I was in my 20's, he was 19. We got along very well, and I even spent a couple of evenings with him and his parents. One day we ate lunch together near the university; the next day I was told that he died in an auto accident (driving too fast and no seatbelt). The funeral was tough going, and I could see that his parents were broken. I still remember what we ate for lunch - brisket.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to a family wedding Friday. Lots of drinking, and dancing. I had a nice chat with some relatives I don't see very often. That was good. It was a good day, nice wedding, nice setting, lots of people. But I drank too much. I had a hangover yesterday, my first hangover in four or five years. I'm sure I wasn't the only one who was hurting from the night before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know if I've said it here before, but it was a while ago anyhow. I work for a life insurance and asset management company as my day job, and am a musician by night/weekends. I have to talk about death just about every week with somebody, some days much more than others. Reading up on all these things happening to people just reminds me how important my job really is, and that I shouldn't lose sight of what I'm really there for. I help people deal with the consequences of illness, poverty, and death.

On a side note, I'm doing very well. Poor, but I feel like I'm on cloud nine. I guess I wouldn't feel this way if I felt my job was a failure right now, but it isn't. What I'm really happy about is more elusive, abstract.

I get odd thoughts these days when I listen to classical music by myself. For one, I'm happy just the way I am. Almost too happy. It gets me thinking... what have I done? Have I gone down a road that no one else can follow? Am I so entrenched with this world that no man could ever really be my type? Could a man handle that I actually like dead people more than him, and he would actually have to earn my respect OVER dead people? It's different than a usual music lover, I'm a professional musician and amateur musicologist. Music IS my life, not a hobby, and any guy interested in me either has to be "in the system" or get used to me real fast. What if... I end up locking away all my opportunities, and all that's left for me is these dead people? Very much alive in my heart, but still dead. No marriage, no children. I guess I'm saying this because I've been on dating sites for the past few months and this is EXACTLY what I'm running into. Guys show immediate interest, but as soon as they find out what I really love, they get intimidated and confused, and rather not talk to me about it. These are normal guys, who may have been a good fit for me on a personality/compatibility level. But alas, they just don't understand me.


----------



## DaveM

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ...Could a man handle that I actually like dead people more than him, and he would actually have to earn my respect OVER dead people? It's different than a usual music lover, I'm a professional musician and amateur musicologist. Music IS my life, not a hobby, and any guy interested in me either has to be "in the system" or get used to me real fast...


Well, let's see. The man would have to accept being 3rd place: to dead people during the day and music during the night. Sounds like a wonderful proposition.

I would suggest saving yourself and the other party's time by adding full disclosure information on the dating site, something like: 'looking for someone who loves music and those who have passed.'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

DaveM said:


> Well, let's see. The man would have to accept being 3rd place: to dead people during the day and music during the night. Sounds like a wonderful proposition.
> 
> I would suggest saving yourself and the other party's time by adding full disclosure information on the dating site, something like: 'looking for someone who loves music and those who have passed.'


HAH I didn't think of that other connection with me as a life insurance agent. By dead people I mean dead composers. A few read my profile description and reply "You like classical? That's interesting, I don't listen to it much. What do you like about it?" :/


----------



## Bulldog

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What if... I end up locking away all my opportunities, and all that's left for me is these dead people? Very much alive in my heart, but still dead. No marriage, no children. I guess I'm saying this because I've been on dating sites for the past few months and this is EXACTLY what I'm running into. Guys show immediate interest, but as soon as they find out what I really love, they get intimidated and confused, and rather not talk to me about it. These are normal guys, who may have been a good fit for me on a personality/compatibility level. But alas, they just don't understand me.


You never know when the right guy will appear in front of you, so always remain open to the event.

I've always been lucky when it comes to women, but it was the woman who kept her distance from me who had me salivating. We have been married now for over 50 years.


----------



## ldiat

well leaving Vegas for a couple days and going to Sunny California to visit the kids-dogs-cats for labor day weekend. 5 hr drive so not so bad....as long as there is no traffic!!


----------



## DaveM

Bulldog said:


> You never know when the right guy will appear in front of you, so always remain open to the event.
> 
> I've always been lucky when it comes to women, but it was the woman who kept her distance from me who had me salivating. We have been married now for over 50 years.


I always have the greatest respect for those who make it that far. Reason being that while we might think we have initially made a good choice, that choice is often made when life is good, health is good, responsibilities are few and we are young and energetic. But then come the Passages: The Career passage, the Children passage, the Middle-Age passage, the Health-Challenges passage. And then, surprisingly and counter-intuitively to many, yet perhaps the most dangerous, the Retirement passage.

IMO, often during one or more of these passages one or both is not the person the other thought they would be.


----------



## geralmar

My wife's 80-year old father lives alone in a mobile home near Jacksonville, Florida. Hurricane Dorian is expected to hit the area Tuesday. Residents are frantically stocking up on supplies, and essentials-- especially bottled water-- are scarce. He called us several hours ago to report that Wal-Mart is completely out of bottled water and while he was there his pants fell down. Since he wasn't calling from jail we gathered he was OK. We told him to wear a belt next time he goes out. Not sure where this ranks in hurricane survival stories.


----------



## Merl

A girl from my class has just been immortalised in a big way with this beautiful painting in the middle of town. She got picked as the model for this painting after the painter photographed her playing with a group of other children.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Bit of a trite post, but I finally made 15 free throws in a row! Took long enough. I'd gotten close many times before, but I always started to doubt myself more and more the closer I got to that benchmark. I'm not particularly good at basketball by the way (though I've been improving recently), but I really like playing and watching it.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> well leaving Vegas for a couple days and going to Sunny California to visit the kids-dogs-cats for labor day weekend. 5 hr drive so not so bad....as long as there is no traffic!!


and going back again next weekend and going to Santa Monica Pier to watch the opera "La Boheme" will be live at the opera house down town and simulcast on a very large big screen on the pier. and its FREE!


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> My wife's 80-year old father lives alone in a mobile home near Jacksonville, Florida. Hurricane Dorian is expected to hit the area Tuesday. Residents are frantically stocking up on supplies, and essentials-- especially bottled water-- are scarce. He called us several hours ago to report that Wal-Mart is completely out of bottled water and while he was there his pants fell down. Since he wasn't calling from jail we gathered he was OK. We told him to wear a belt next time he goes out. Not sure where this ranks in hurricane survival stories.


I assume he got suspenders and rode out the storm safely?


----------



## starthrower

Just returned from a lovely two night stay in Western Massachusetts. Home to some of the most beautiful natural sites and historic towns in the northeast. If I could afford to move there and buy a house I would be on my way. We visited Stockbridge, Lee, Pittsfield, and Dalton. I swam in water at Wahconah Falls as a kid in the early 70s.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Coming up to two weeks ago, I was surprised with the gift of a nine week old kitten. I unwittingly chose name too.

His name is Archie and he is a ginger and white domestic shorthair. He is surprisingly intelligent and picks everything up (apart from his name it seems but he’ll get there) really quickly. I have had two cats previously and Archie is by far the most energetic and playful of the three.

I have had him for two weeks so far and he seems to be settling in well. It’s been 8 years since I last had a cat and it’s difficult to remember them ever being so small. Then again, looking at photos it’s surprising how he has already grown in two weeks - especially in his face.

He’s a welcome addition.

I can’t seem to post a picture from my phone for some reason but I’ll try to add one when I can.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I had a ****** day...then later on...My wife's 3 children decided to give me an early 50th birthday present. WOWIE!!! Made my day


----------



## Guest

I have a developmentally disabled child who has, for the last month, lost the ability to sleep through the night. As a result, I don't sleep through the night. Typically I have to function on four hours, sometimes less. Time for classical music listening has disappeared, and I don't expect I'll have anything substantial to contribute to this site in the foreseeable future.


----------



## RockyIII

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a developmentally disabled child who has, for the last month, lost the ability to sleep through the night. As a result, I don't sleep through the night. Typically I have to function on four hours, sometimes less. Time for classical music listening has disappeared, and I don't expect I'll have anything substantial to contribute to this site in the foreseeable future.


I'm sorry to hear and hope things will improve for both of you eventually. You're a good father.


----------



## Jacck

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a developmentally disabled child who has, for the last month, lost the ability to sleep through the night. As a result, I don't sleep through the night. Typically I have to function on four hours, sometimes less. Time for classical music listening has disappeared, and I don't expect I'll have anything substantial to contribute to this site in the foreseeable future.


I am sorry to hear. I dont know what disorder and how old the child is, but you should take him to see a doctor to find out the cause and maybe some sleep medication for the child could help. My best friend has an autistic son and it is challenging. He also wakes him up at 4am every night.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> I am sorry to hear. I dont know what disorder and how old the child is, but you should take him to see a doctor to find out the cause and maybe some sleep medication for the child could help. My best friend has an autistic son and it is challenging. He also wakes him up at 4am every night.


Thank your for your sympathy. We will be consulting with a neurologist soon, and will be discussing the possibility of medication. One can look medical literature, and at the great variety of informal case studies you find in social media, and reach the conclusion that there is no remedy. The brain is self-regulating and if you find a medication that abolishes a pathological behavior, the brain finds a way to nullify that medication and return to it's desired pathology.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> I'm sorry to hear and hope things will improve for both of you eventually. You're a good father.


Thanks for your sympathy. Six weeks ago sleep was reliable. It got disrupted by a nasty case of poison oak, and didn't return. It no longer seems obvious that it will return to what we took for normal.


----------



## Jacck

Baron Scarpia said:


> Thank your for your sympathy. We will be consulting with a neurologist soon, and will be discussing the possibility of medication. One can look medical literature, and at the great variety of informal case studies you find in social media, and reach the conclusion that there is no remedy. The brain is self-regulating and if you find a medication that abolishes a pathological behavior, the brain finds a way to nullify that medication and return to it's desired pathology.


I am just working on a paper about neurodevelopmental disorders. The main culprit for most of these are infections during pregnancy that activate the immune system of the mother, which disturbs the brain development in a critical phase. 
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/02/180228103246.htm
you can try to nourish the brain better, try for example acetylcysteine, which is a precursor to glutathione (the main antioxidant in the body)
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044191/
and it is not true that the psychopharmaka stop working. They might, but many people take them over years and they work.


----------



## Guest

I hope you're right about the medication.


----------



## Blancrocher

An expensive box set I'd been coveting became available for $75. However, when I tried to buy it a few hours later it was back over $400. You snooze you lose.


----------



## Iota

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a developmentally disabled child who has, for the last month, lost the ability to sleep through the night. As a result, I don't sleep through the night. Typically I have to function on four hours, sometimes less. Time for classical music listening has disappeared, and I don't expect I'll have anything substantial to contribute to this site in the foreseeable future.


I'm also sorry to hear this. I don't know how old your child is and if it would be practical, but have you thought about breathing exercises at night when they can't sleep? A few moments of gentle breathing can sometimes release the tension that is stopping someone from relaxing/sleeping. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Ingélou

I have just been invited to a firework display at St Peter's School, York. I'm a little surprised as when my brother was there, they didn't hold them, because it was disrespectful to an old boy, Guy Fawkes. 

Still, it's nice of them - though I think I'll just watch the display from my bedroom window.


----------



## eljr

blancrocher said:


> an expensive box set i'd been coveting became available for $75. However, when i tried to buy it a few hours later it was back over $400. You snooze you lose.


ouch!

..................................


----------



## eljr

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have a developmentally disabled child who has, for the last month, lost the ability to sleep through the night. As a result, I don't sleep through the night. Typically I have to function on four hours, sometimes less. Time for classical music listening has disappeared, and I don't expect I'll have anything substantial to contribute to this site in the foreseeable future.


Sorry to hear of your challenges.


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> I am just working on a paper about white light festival, the Macmillan at Lincoln Centerdevelopmental disorders. The main culprit for most of these are infections during pregnancy that activate the immune system of the mother, which disturbs the brain development in a critical phase.
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/02/180228103246.htm
> you can try to nourish the brain better, try for example acetylcysteine, which is a precursor to glutathione (the main antioxidant in the body)
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044191/
> and it is not true that the psychopharmaka stop working. They might, but many people take them over years and they work.


Very interesting stuff! 
Work that is of direct benefit to society, much respect.

I will review the links in this post as I have a keen interest in everything in the white neurosciences.


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> How did surgery go? How are you feeling?


I am doing great!!!!! Thanks for asking. (I just found this post, from two months ago)

All went well with all aspects on my treatment and next Tuesday should be my last chemo treatment!

Hopefully then I will be pronounced in remission.


----------



## starthrower

It's one of those when it rains it pours times. Both my cats got abscesses. And there are no old fashioned affordable vets anymore. Had to buy new tires for my little Nissan. Five bills for those! Remember the good old days when tires were 40 dollars a piece? And now I'm heading for my third back surgery. A double fusion! I hope I don't feel doubly bad when it's over with. We'll see...


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> It's one of those when it rains it pours times. Both my cats got abscesses. And there are no old fashioned affordable vets anymore. Had to buy new tires for my little Nissan. Five bills for those! Remember the good old days when tires were 40 dollars a piece? And now I'm heading for my third back surgery. A double fusion! I hope I don't feel doubly bad when it's over with. We'll see...


Sorry to hear of all you challenges.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Sorry to hear of all you challenges.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


Thanks! The back drama has been going on for years. I had a failed surgery three years ago so I found a new surgeon who will attempt to repair the damage.


----------



## Art Rock

In January, my wife and I will have a joint exhibition in our gallery. She is selecting 24 abstract art pieces she created on the computer, I'm selecting 24 abstract photographs I took. The first batches of 12+12 have been printed on canvas and have just arrived. Looking forward to this.


----------



## gellio

Sometimes I am sad that I will never know what it is like to be in love and be loved in kind.


----------



## eljr

gellio said:


> Sometimes I am sad that I will never know what it is like to be in love and be loved in kind.


Why would you let this happen?

This disturbs me.

If that is what you want, you go out and get it. You take ownership of your situation, your want.

You doggedly pursue it. You don't quit, you don't lose direction, you do not compromise.

There are 8 billion people on this planet, there are millions that you would love and be loved by if you take the time.

No more will you be sad, you will now be determined.

You make your destiny. Make it what you want.


----------



## Open Book

eljr said:


> Why would you let this happen?
> 
> This disturbs me.
> 
> If that is what you want, you go out and get it. You take ownership of your situation, your want.
> 
> You doggedly pursue it. You don't quit, you don't lose direction, you do not compromise.
> 
> There are 8 billion people on this planet, there are millions that you would love and be loved by if you take the time.
> 
> No more will you be sad, you will now be determined.
> 
> You make your destiny. Make it what you want.


I hope you're not implying that you harrass and stalk someone who has shown they aren't interested in you.

Because that would disturb _me_.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> I hope you're not implying that you harrass and stalk someone who has shown they aren't interested in you.
> 
> Because that would disturb _me_.


Surely it's simply advising to take positive steps rather than just give up on love.

However, it's not easy, is it - when I was young, I was in despair about finding anyone, and now here I am, 46 years happily married - but meeting Taggart was a fluke, not something I set out to do.

gellio - I am sorry that you are sad, and I hope that you find someone, and if it doesn't happen, that you take delight in friendship and beauty and music. :tiphat:


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> Surely it's simply advising to take positive steps rather than just give up on love.
> 
> However, it's not easy, is it - when I was young, I was in despair about finding anyone, and now here I am, 46 years happily married - but meeting Taggart was a fluke, not something I set out to do.
> 
> gellio - I am sorry that you are sad, and I hope that you find someone, and if it doesn't happen, that you take delight in friendship and beauty and music. :tiphat:


I see that about positive steps, it just sounds too aggressive to me, and I read other things into it. Maybe I'm wrong.

I think the best way to find love is not to aggressively pursue it but to relax. Get involved with people and enjoy the relationships you make for what they are. If you're relaxed and comfortable with yourself someone will notice and one of those relationships will turn to love.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> I see that about positive steps, it just sounds too aggressive to me, and I read other things into it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I think the best way to find love is not to aggressively pursue it but to relax. Get involved with people and enjoy the relationships you make for what they are. If you're relaxed and comfortable with yourself someone will notice and one of those relationships will turn to love.


I would agree that it's best not to pursue finding love too obviously, as people can find that off-putting.

But it is a matter of degree. If a shy person stays at home, they won't find anyone. They need to get out and about, even if it is an effort, to give themselves the opportunity. Any activity or social meeting that takes the person 'out of themselves' will be good, and help them to relax.

I myself was, and still am, a shy person. I met Taggart at a student ecumenical Christian summer camp - I wasn't looking for romance but was interested in religious insights, but with hindsight, we were a lot of young people enjoying singing and walking about the countryside - an ideal setting! 

I confess, I don't see any 'aggression' in the post you commented on - more a matter of 'not giving up' & 'making an effort'.

I also think that eljr's response in post #13793 was well-motivated and helpful.


----------



## eljr

Ingélou said:


> I confess, I don't see any 'aggression' in the post you commented on - more a matter of 'not giving up' & 'making an effort'.


Obviously.

Understanding psychology as I do I could explain why one may interpret that as he did... but it may well be taken as unkind rather than clinical, so I won't.


----------



## Duncan

In defense of eljr...

He went through the dark side health-wise and fought his way tooth and nail back into the light... or at the very least part sun/part shade...

He's right - do not lose hope - do not give in to despair... If you have a heart filled with love but you lack someone or something to lavish that love upon then you need to find someone or something that needs and wants to be loved. There are people in this world so lonely and so lost that they long for the release that death brings - reach out to someone - anyone - and be a friend first and foremost and everything else that you seek will follow. 

Talk to someone who needs to hear the sound of a human voice - someone who needs to hear the sound of their own name being spoken.

Talk to someone who has been forgotten by their loved ones and who needs to hear a voice of kindness and concern for their well-being.

Talk to someone who needs to tell someone just how lonely they are and how much they miss their loved ones and how much they miss being able to love someone back.

Talk to someone who didn't get a chance to tell a person that they loved everything that they ever wanted to tell them but didn't get the chance to do so.

Do it now... before it too late, eh? 

There is someone out there right now - maybe next door - maybe a bit further down the lane who will accept all that you have to offer unquestionably - you will find love in friendship - I promise.

And if nothing else - head over to the nearest animal shelter and rescue a dog or a cat or preferably two (they rather enjoy the company of their own kind also) - rescue a dog or a cat who needs a home - someone to love them and feed them and care for them - someone who will be kind to them - someone who won't hurt them or frighten them. There are older dogs and cats who are heartbroken as they have been separated from those that love them - ease that heartbreak by being someone that they can lavish their boundless affection upon. Cats are cool to keep company with but they're mostly just pretending to like you so that you'll continue to feed them. Dogs? A dog will stay by your side and never abandon you even at the risk of starvation. Dogs also force you to get up and get out and get a bit of fresh air which sometimes is really all you need - to just get out of the house and stop staring at the walls.

Be that person, eh? 

Help someone or something and you'll help yourself more than anyone.

I promise...

- Duncan


----------



## Blancrocher

Joined a new food delivery service and getting higher quality produce--especially apples--than we were able to find hitherto.


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> I would agree that it's best not to pursue finding love too obviously, as people can find that off-putting.
> 
> But it is a matter of degree. If a shy person stays at home, they won't find anyone. They need to get out and about, even if it is an effort, to give themselves the opportunity. Any activity or social meeting that takes the person 'out of themselves' will be good, and help them to relax.
> 
> I myself was, and still am, a shy person. I met Taggart at a student ecumenical Christian summer camp - I wasn't looking for romance but was interested in religious insights, but with hindsight, we were a lot of young people enjoying singing and walking about the countryside - an ideal setting!
> 
> I confess, I don't see any 'aggression' in the post you commented on - more a matter of 'not giving up' & 'making an effort'.
> 
> I also think that eljr's response in post #13793 was well-motivated and helpful.


You and I are saying the same things. I said "get involved with people", i.e. get out there. This is a concrete bit of advice that is useful.

Get into activities you enjoy that involve people you would be interested in. If you enjoy the activity, you will become unself-conscious. You will shine.


----------



## eljr

Open Book said:


> I see that about positive steps, it just sounds too aggressive to me, and I read other things into it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I think the best way to find love is not to aggressively pursue it but to relax. Get involved with people and enjoy the relationships you make for what they are. If you're relaxed and comfortable with yourself someone will notice and one of those relationships will turn to love.


With all respect, that is probably why you are sitting at home when I am out enjoying life to it's fullest.

To dissuade your concerns, in most cases women call me to start a relationship.

All I do is make myself available and make my interest clear. I then allow them to purse me or not.

Generally, I simply hand out my business card and tell them to text me if they would enjoy getting to know me socially.

It's that easy. That non intrusive.

Of course this approach is not for everyone. It works with my personality. A less secure fellow may never get a response.

The point is, whatever your approach, get out there! Explore. Extend yourself. For most it's a matter of getting yourself out of your comfort zone. You may well fumble at first. Hence the determination to get back up.

i hope you understand. Stalking a women will get you nowhere but a possible restraining order.

(I don't believe I had to spell this out)


----------



## eljr

Open Book said:


> Get into activities you enjoy that involve people you would be interested in. If you enjoy the activity, you will become unself-conscious. You will shine.


Dude, you need to be confident to start.


----------



## Open Book

Blancrocher said:


> Joined a new food delivery service and getting higher quality produce--especially apples--than we were able to find hitherto.


Yes, let's talk about something innocuous like apples.

Sometimes when you can't choose the produce yourself you get the dregs. Good that you have found a food delivery service that works.


----------



## eljr

Mollie John said:


> In defense of eljr...
> 
> He went through the dark side health-wise and fought his way tooth and nail back into the light... or at the very least part sun/part shade...
> 
> He's right - do not lose hope - do not give in to despair... If you have a heart filled with love but you lack someone or something to lavish that love upon then you need to find someone or something that needs and wants to be loved. There are people in this world so lonely and so lost that they long for the release that death brings - reach out to someone - anyone - and be a friend first and foremost and everything else that you seek will follow.
> 
> Talk to someone who needs to hear the sound of a human voice - someone who needs to hear the sound of their own name being spoken.
> 
> Talk to someone who has been forgotten by their loved ones and who needs to hear a voice of kindness and concern for their well-being.
> 
> Talk to someone who needs to tell someone just how lonely they are and how much they miss their loved ones and how much they miss being able to love someone back.
> 
> Talk to someone who didn't get a chance to tell a person that they loved everything that they ever wanted to tell them but didn't get the chance to do so.
> 
> Do it now... before it too late, eh?
> 
> There is someone out there right now - maybe next door - maybe a bit further down the lane who will accept all that you have to offer unquestionably - you will find love in friendship - I promise.
> 
> And if nothing else - head over to the nearest animal shelter and rescue a dog or a cat or preferably two (they rather enjoy the company of their own kind also) - rescue a dog or a cat who needs a home - someone to love them and feed them and care for them - someone who will be kind to them - someone who won't hurt them or frighten them. There are older dogs and cats who are heartbroken as they have been separated from those that love them - ease that heartbreak by being someone that they can lavish their boundless affection upon. Cats are cool to keep company with but they're mostly just pretending to like you so that you'll continue to feed them. Dogs? A dog will stay by your side and never abandon you even at the risk of starvation. Dogs also force you to get up and get out and get a bit of fresh air which sometimes is really all you need - to just get out of the house and stop staring at the walls.
> 
> Be that person, eh?
> 
> Help someone or something and you'll help yourself more than anyone.
> 
> I promise...
> 
> - Duncan


You are certainly more poetic than I.

great post.


----------



## Open Book

starthrower said:


> View attachment 124012
> 
> 
> View attachment 124013
> 
> 
> View attachment 124014
> 
> 
> View attachment 124015
> 
> 
> Just returned from a lovely two night stay in Western Massachusetts. Home to some of the most beautiful natural sites and historic towns in the northeast. If I could afford to move there and buy a house I would be on my way. We visited Stockbridge, Lee, Pittsfield, and Dalton. I swam in water at Wahconah Falls as a kid in the early 70s.


Where are those falls? They are pretty. Looks like you hit peak foliage season, too.

Do you go to the Berkshires in the summer for the Boston Symphony and other musical events?


----------



## Granate

I read the thread just now. I've been like a year without telling those who are interested here how am I going personally. I've been busy focused in my studies but never away from CM. Maybe, while I figure things out, my hiatus here is over and I'm really happy to be involved again in this forum and to know about you.

Gellio. I don't know how to adress your post. In other forums I've been visiting the same messages are replied with sometimes harsh comments willing to take you out from the hole. But many of them agree in that we have to work on ourselves to find the best inside us and be able and ready to bring it to people whether we seek a romantic relationship or not.

A year ago I think I was in your same situation, but I was too focused in my professional future to feel sad about it. Many months ago, I met a person just by accident in the same building, and little by little, we started to do things together and talk. In the final two months of his stay, I convinced him to share the room I was living in. I almost stopped listening to Classical music to enjoy the time we had together. Our relationship became way more personal, he fell in love with a girl... and when it most hurted, I realised I had fallen for him. The last night, I confessed my feelings. He had to leave the country, and he left heartbroken too. We still text ourselves fortunately, and he knows the truth, but I feel like I am in a very deep hole that I dug myself until I could finally see the light thanks to him. 

I just wished I could repeat my last year from the start, with our first meeting, with our outings, our mistakes and mess-ups. Now I have to share this struggle with a good internship, and I am more sure about what I have to do in the short term. I need plans to talk, find new people, apologise to family and friends by Christmas, fall in love with Opera again and be sure everything is going to be alright, that there is no rush to cover his absence. I've been thinking for months that I had no light in myself when it comes to be loved, because it's yet to happen, but there surely is. I just need the way to show it being true to myself. And I want to work on it, on my own or with the help of my closest friends, offline or online.

I have no experience in this yet, gellio, but I think we are sensitive enough to be loved back one day. Don't be afraid to ask for help and stick to your source of happiness until it prevents you from opening up. Have a good day.


----------



## Guest

gellio said:


> Sometimes I am sad that I will never know what it is like to be in love and be loved in kind.


This is a subject on which no good advice can be given. A few disjointed thoughts based on experience. They may or may not apply to you.

Not having a love in your life, or not having had one, is not a stigma, or something that sets you apart from all humanity. It is something you have in common with many people. Love is not a magic spell that fixes your life, it is something you find when your life is working on other levels. If you need it to fix your life, it may destroy your life. Love, as popular culture depicts it, is an ephemeral thing. It lasts for an instant and disappears unless hard work transforms it into a relationship. As others have said, be secure in your identity, put yourself out there and it may come.


----------



## DaveM

gellio said:


> Sometimes I am sad that I will never know what it is like to be in love and be loved in kind.


Get a dog and you will be unconditionally loved.


----------



## starthrower

Open Book said:


> Where are those falls? They are pretty. Looks like you hit peak foliage season, too.
> 
> Do you go to the Berkshires in the summer for the Boston Symphony and other musical events?


No, that was my first time back since the 70s. My uncle owned a house in Dalton where I spent time in the summers. Wahconah Falls are right in Dalton. We were there a little before peak foliage so I used a stock internet photo for that shot. There are similar falls close to where I live. They're called Chittenango Falls just outside the beautiful old village of Cazenovia, NY.


----------



## Guest

....................................


----------



## Merl

Life chez Merl ain't great at the mo. My ex-wife is seriously ill (which is obviously upsetting my grown up sons hugely) and my dad is on the other side of the world in poor health. I could do with some good news soon. Its been all grimness and funerals for the past year. I always stay positive but it's even testing my happy-go-lucky nature right now.


----------



## Guest

"La vita e deficile", said my grandmother. She was known for understatement.


----------



## DaveM

Merl said:


> Life chez Merl ain't great at the mo. My ex-wife is seriously ill (which is obviously upsetting my grown up sons hugely) and my dad is on the other side of the world in poor health. I could do with some good news soon. Its been all grimness and funerals for the past year. I always stay positive but it's even testing my happy-go-lucky nature right now.


Sorry to hear that. Hope things get better.


----------



## Duncan

Merl said:


> Life chez Merl ain't great at the mo. My ex-wife is seriously ill (which is obviously upsetting my grown up sons hugely) and my dad is on the other side of the world in poor health. *I could do with some good news soon.* Its been all grimness and funerals for the past year. I always stay positive but it's even testing my happy-go-lucky nature right now.


Somewhere, Merl... somewhere in the world is a conductor.. a conductor who needs to conduct a complete Beethoven cycle...

... yet another in an apparently endless parade of Beethoven cycles... a conductor who needs someone - anyone will do really - someone to listen to that complete Beethoven cycle... and to listen to it a second and perhaps even a third time with care and consideration... and to then write a deeply insightful analysis of that complete Beethoven cycle... and post it in a classical music forum somewhere (this one will do since you're already here)...

... and you will post that deeply insightful analysis of that complete Beethoven cycle that you listened to a second and perhaps even a third time with care and consideration... and it will be read... it will indeed by read... by virtually none of us because quite frankly once you've read one you've pretty much read them all... but it will be "Liked" - "Liked" in quotes for a reason, Merl - "Liked" by all of us - all of us - well, most of us - even though we couldn't actually be bothered to read more than the first sentence or two of your review...

... because we love you, Merl - (not so much me as I find you rather tiresome and tedious to be quite honest but oddly likable nonetheless) - but the others, Merl, the others here love you (or at the very least are willing to pretend that they like you) and thus you must persevere...

You must persevere in the face of adversity with courage and fearlessness for yours is a brave and noble heart... so that when the time comes for yet another in an apparently endless parade of complete Beethoven cycles to be released someone... someone... will be here to listen to that which we do not wish to hear and to write that which we do not wish to read...

And that "someone" is you Merle... wait... you don't spell your name with an "e" at the end - scratch that last line, eh? - make it "and that person is you, Merl... that person is you..."

I remain, as ever, your faithful, if somewhat remarkably ambivalent, friend,

- Duncan


----------



## Merl

Mollie John said:


> Somewhere, Merl... somewhere in the world is a conductor.. a conductor who needs to conduct a complete Beethoven cycle...
> 
> ... yet another in an apparently endless parade of Beethoven cycles... a conductor who needs someone - anyone will do really - someone to listen to that complete Beethoven cycle... and to listen to it a second and perhaps even a third time with care and consideration... and to then write a deeply insightful analysis of that complete Beethoven cycle... and post it in a classical music forum somewhere (this one will do since you're already here)...
> 
> ... and you will post that deeply insightful analysis of that complete Beethoven cycle that you listened to a second and perhaps even a third time with care and consideration... and it will be read... it will indeed by read... by virtually none of us because quite frankly once you've read one you've pretty much read them all... but it will be "Liked" - "Liked" in quotes for a reason, Merl - "Liked" by all of us - all of us - well, most of us - even though we couldn't actually be bothered to read more than the first sentence or two of your review...
> 
> ... because we love you, Merl - (not so much me as I find you rather tiresome and tedious to be quite honest but oddly likable nonetheless) - but the others, Merl, the others here love you (or at the very least are willing to pretend that they like you) and thus you must persevere...
> 
> You must persevere in the face of adversity with courage and fearlessness for yours is a brave and noble heart... so that when the time comes for yet another in an apparently endless parade of complete Beethoven cycles to be released someone... someone... will be here to listen to that which we do not wish to hear and to write that which we do not wish to read...
> 
> And that "someone" is you Merle... wait... you don't spell your name with an "e" at the end - scratch that last line, eh? - make it "and that person is you, Merl... that person is you..."
> 
> I remain, as ever, your faithful, if somewhat remarkably ambivalent, friend,
> 
> - Duncan


Hahaha. That really did make me LOL. Thanks for cheering me up, Duncan.


----------



## Blancrocher

After months of mild irritation, I finally went into my Firefox settings and blocked all notifications.


----------



## Judith

History is my other passion as well as classical music. Just been studying an on-line course about "King Richard III" and life around that period and now "Suffragettes"


----------



## eljr

Well, it's been a tough year. 

Well over 100 hospital/doctor/treatment visits in total with another full month plus to go. 

Sunday night, at dinner in Manhattan and bam, my second seizure in 5 days. 

I think it time someone cut me a break..... I had tickets to the Opera Tuesday night that I could not use as a result. I was looking so forward to that. 

sorry to be a downer... 

Dinner was great Sunday before the attack!!!!!!


----------



## DaveM

eljr said:


> Well, it's been a tough year.
> 
> Well over 100 hospital/doctor/treatment visits in total with another full month plus to go.
> 
> Sunday night, at dinner in Manhattan and bam, my second seizure in 5 days.
> 
> I think it time someone cut me a break..... I had tickets to the Opera Tuesday night that I could not use as a result. I was looking so forward to that.
> 
> sorry to be a downer...
> 
> Dinner was great Sunday before the attack!!!!!!


As someone who has weathered a couple of major health challenges with recurrences, I know how discouraging this must be, now that it's happened a second time. Hang in there. In my experience, these things, more than not, tend to eventually get better.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Well, it's been a tough year.
> 
> Well over 100 hospital/doctor/treatment visits in total with another full month plus to go.
> 
> Sunday night, at dinner in Manhattan and bam, my second seizure in 5 days.
> 
> I think it time someone cut me a break..... I had tickets to the Opera Tuesday night that I could not use as a result. I was looking so forward to that.
> 
> sorry to be a downer...
> 
> Dinner was great Sunday before the attack!!!!!!


Very distressing to hear. Has a cause/diagnosis of the seizures been identified?


----------



## eljr

Baron Scarpia said:


> Very distressing to hear. Has a cause/diagnosis of the seizures been identified?


Theorized... nothing definitive.

I am weary to take too much medicine as it then can become a problem so I am kinda under treating right now.


----------



## eljr

DaveM said:


> As someone who has weathered a couple of major health challenges with recurrences, I know how discouraging this must be, now that it's happened a second time. Hang in there. In my experience, these things, more than not, tend to eventually get better.


Thanks

I fully expect things to improve.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Theorized... nothing definitive.
> 
> I am weary to take too much medicine as it then can become a problem so I am kinda under treating right now.


I hope is resolved. I too tend to be reluctant to take medication unless clearly necessary. Doctors tend to be way too confident in the efficacy of whatever they might proscribe and oblivious to the potential side effects.


----------



## Ingélou

Baron Scarpia said:


> I hope is resolved. I too tend to be reluctant to take medication unless clearly necessary. Doctors tend to be way too confident in the efficacy of whatever they might proscribe and oblivious to the potential side effects.


I can't say that I agree. If it weren't for the drugs prescribed by doctors, Taggart would not be here, after his total kidney failure in 2002, from which he made a good recovery. After all, neither Taggart nor I have the training, knowledge and experience that doctors have, and if we did not follow the regime prescribed and became more seriously ill, we would have nobody to blame but ourselves.

These days, though, the doctor will often talk through the treatments and give choices - presumably to avoid being sued - so the patient has a bit more input.

Hoping that eljr's health improves, with no more seizures.


----------



## eljr

Ingélou said:


> I can't say that I agree. If it weren't for the drugs prescribed by doctors, Taggart would not be here, after his total kidney failure in 2002, from which he made a good recovery. After all, neither Taggart nor I have the training, knowledge and experience that doctors have, and if we did not follow the regime prescribed and became more seriously ill, we would have nobody to blame but ourselves.
> 
> These days, though, the doctor will often talk through the treatments and give choices - presumably to avoid being sued - so the patient has a bit more input.
> 
> Hoping that eljr's health improves, with no more seizures.


I have been on both sides of prescribed medicines. The doctors would have killed me with them had I not put together what was going on myself and conversely I would not be here if not for drugs prescribed.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> I can't say that I agree. If it weren't for the drugs prescribed by doctors, Taggart would not be here, after his total kidney failure in 2002, from which he made a good recovery. After all, neither Taggart nor I have the training, knowledge and experience that doctors have, and if we did not follow the regime prescribed and became more seriously ill, we would have nobody to blame but ourselves.
> 
> These days, though, the doctor will often talk through the treatments and give choices - presumably to avoid being sued - so the patient has a bit more input.
> 
> Hoping that eljr's health improves, with no more seizures.


Medication to treat kidney failure would count as "clearly necessary" and I would not hesitate to follow doctors advice (after a little personal investigation). I'm mainly skeptical about medicines to treat chronic conditions that seem to have as many side effects as effects. On my last visit my doctor claimed to see inflammation of my nasal tissue and instructed me to to take daily Allegra. My nose felt fine. Then if your bloodwork is not textbook, the various cholesterol lowering medications (rather than just eating less carbs). My mom had to go to opioid detox after following the regime proscribed by her pain specialist.

I am not a luddite, but I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## DaveM

Baron Scarpia said:


> Medication to treat kidney failure would count as "clearly necessary" and I would not hesitate to follow doctors advice (after a little personal investigation). I'm mainly skeptical about medicines to treat chronic conditions that seem to have as many side effects as effects. On my last visit my doctor claimed to see inflammation of my nasal tissue and instructed me to to take daily Allegra. My nose felt fine. Then if your bloodwork is not textbook, the various cholesterol lowering medications (rather than just eating less carbs). My mom had to go to opioid detox after following the regime proscribed by her pain specialist.
> 
> I am not a luddite, but I prefer to err on the side of caution.


Allegra (a non-sedating antihistamine) is one of the most benign medications. Not sure how that relates to the sentence that precedes it about chronic conditions. In any event, the chronic conditions that often require medications with some worrisome possible side effects are often serious conditions where potential side effects are a necessary evil. Examples are TNF blockers such as Enbrel for Rheumatoid Arthritis, medications for type II diabetes, Factor 10A blocker anticoagulants for atrial fibrillation, etc.

The good news is that more often than not, quality of life is improved rather than side effects making it worse.


----------



## Jacck

Baron Scarpia said:


> Medication to treat kidney failure would count as "clearly necessary" and I would not hesitate to follow doctors advice (after a little personal investigation). I'm mainly skeptical about medicines to treat chronic conditions that seem to have as many side effects as effects. On my last visit my doctor claimed to see inflammation of my nasal tissue and instructed me to to take daily Allegra. My nose felt fine. Then if your bloodwork is not textbook, the various cholesterol lowering medications (rather than just eating less carbs). My mom had to go to opioid detox after following the regime proscribed by her pain specialist.
> 
> I am not a luddite, but I prefer to err on the side of caution.


there is a lot of money and hence corruption in the pharma business. A typical case are the medicaments against hypercholesterolaemia. The pharma companies lobbied hard to have the cut-off value for high cholesterol artifically lowered so as the prescribe more medicaments. In fact, the statins do more harm than good. The pharma companies have a very strong lobby
https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/ranks-1-world-sky-high-cost-vital-medicines-191121224954634.html
also, many doctors are specialists and fail to see the whole picture, ie a diabetologist prescribes his medicaments, psychiatrist his medicaments, rheumatologist his medicaments, and nobody checks for interactions and if the medications are compatible together. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...tle-proven-benefits-leading-doctors-warn.html


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> there is a lot of money and hence corruption in the pharma business. A typical case are the medicaments against hypercholesterolaemia. The pharma companies lobbied hard to have the cut-off value for high cholesterol artifically lowered so as the prescribe more medicaments. In fact, the statins do more harm than good. The pharma companies have a very strong lobby
> https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/ranks-1-world-sky-high-cost-vital-medicines-191121224954634.html
> also, many doctors are specialists and fail to see the whole picture, ie a diabetologist prescribes his medicaments, psychiatrist his medicaments, rheumatologist his medicaments, and nobody checks for interactions and if the medications are compatible together.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...tle-proven-benefits-leading-doctors-warn.html


I find it's more a case of there being no documentation of interactions unless the interactions present a life threatening reaction. 
Also,, doctors seem oblivious to all but the most common side effects of hat they prescribe.


----------



## DaveM

Jacck said:


> In fact, the statins do more harm than good...


That's too broad a statement. It's probably true in demographics where they are prescribed and there is little or no evidence to support them in that demographic. It's also true that they are overprescribed and that big pharma has had a hand in broadening the target audience for prescribing statins. An interesting fact is that in some demographics, statins may lower mortality from heart attacks and strokes, but they don't lower overall mortality.

Still, in familial hypercholesterolemia and in middle-aged people with known coronary artery disease, particularly with a history of heart attacks, coronary bypass or stents, the evidence supports more benefit than harm.


----------



## Roger Knox

eljr said:


> I find it's more a case of there being no documentation of interactions unless the interactions present a life threatening reaction.
> Also,, doctors seem oblivious to all but the most common side effects of hat they prescribe.


I take quite a few meds and feel that things have improved. At least, now, good pharmacies keep a computerized record of patient medications correlated with known interactions, and notify the patient of any concerns (not only life-threatening).


----------



## eljr

Roger Knox said:


> I take quite a few meds and feel that things have improved. At least, now, good pharmacies keep a computerized record of patient medications correlated with known interactions, and notify the patient of any concerns (not only life-threatening).


Trust me, and I say this with all respect, the computer has no clue of all the side effects or interactions.

I have lived a virtual nightmare for 25 years learning this.


----------



## eljr

I ran a 5K Thanksgiving morning!

Having had such a challenging year, it was very rewarding when I crossed the finish line, placing 5th in my age group.


----------



## Roger Knox

eljr said:


> Trust me, and I say this with all respect, the computer has no clue of all the side effects or interactions. I have lived a virtual nightmare for 25 years learning this.


Well, from reading some of your previous posts I realize you've been through a lot. Best wishes for improvement in your condition.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> I ran a 5K Thanksgiving morning!
> 
> Having had such a challenging year, it was very rewarding when I crossed the finish line, placing 5th in my age group.


Awesome! An inspiration.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm putting marks on tests in music history (baroque). I told the class that, at first sight they all did better than the last test. I just decided that the first guy got exactly the same grade...


----------



## eljr

I just bought tickets to see Akhenaten by Philip Glass in the movie theater. 

I had tickets to the Metropolitan Opera to see it in person but I because ill and was unable to attend. (what a sad waste of money)

These tickets are not cheap either.... but I need to see this highly regarded performance! Tomorrow at 1pm, NY time,.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I just bought tickets to see Akhenaten by Philip Glass in the movie theater.
> 
> I had tickets to the Metropolitan Opera to see it in person but I because ill and was unable to attend. (what a sad waste of money)
> 
> These tickets are not cheap either.... but I need to see this highly regarded performance! Tomorrow at 1pm, NY time,.


Enjoy!!! You deserve to have a good time.


----------



## Sonata

DaveM said:


> That's too broad a statement. It's probably true in demographics where they are prescribed and there is little or no evidence to support them in that demographic. It's also true that they are overprescribed and that big pharma has had a hand in broadening the target audience for prescribing statins. An interesting fact is that in some demographics, statins may lower mortality from heart attacks and strokes, but they don't lower overall mortality.
> 
> Still, in familial hypercholesterolemia and in middle-aged people with known coronary artery disease, particularly with a history of heart attacks, coronary bypass or stents, the evidence supports more benefit than harm.


Spot on. You nailed what I was going to say. Thank you


----------



## Guest

Had minor outpatient surgery to correct a small umbilical hernia. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## JeffD

I bought a new Jeep! It has that center console entertainment center which can store something like 22G of music. I just loaded about 6 gigs of classical. 

It also has SiriusXm, so I can listen to the symphony channel and the opera channel.

It also bluetooths to my cell phone so I can listen to videos.

It also plays CDs, so i can play my new finds.


Sometimes I just drive in order to be alone and listen.


----------



## Merl

Drove down to Wishaw ( near Glasgow) earlier to pick up my new guitar. Its a beauty and in mint condition. Mrs Merl has insisted that I sell one of my other 5 electrics now. Damn!


----------



## ldiat

went to the D-hotel down town Las Vegas and watched a comic/magic show. a fellow named Adam London. very funny! nice show. 4 in the afternoon. small crowd. b4 we went in, hit a "Quick Hit" slot machine for 90 bucks!! then after, went to dinner at ANDIAMO STEAKHOUSE. great meal!


----------



## Lilijana

I've been looking into hormone replacement therapy lately. If I am quick enough I could probably start on it next year, the only problem at the moment is I don't know exactly which doctor would probably work best for me.


----------



## starthrower

I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


Sounds brutal. I thought I was having a bad week!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> went to the D-hotel down town Las Vegas and watched a comic/magic show. a fellow named Adam London. very funny! nice show. 4 in the afternoon. small crowd. b4 we went in, hit a "Quick Hit" slot machine for 90 bucks!! then after, went to dinner at ANDIAMO STEAKHOUSE. great meal!


And you didn't even have to cook yourself .


----------



## Ingélou

starthrower said:


> I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


Wishing you better. Hope it really is the last back surgery, and that it works really well. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Fly out to Spain for Xmas tonight. Cannot wait to get away from the cold and dark of Scotland and ***** Xmas music for a week. 

Hope your surgery is successful, Starthrower.


----------



## starthrower

Baron Scarpia said:


> Sounds brutal. I thought I was having a bad week!


It's pretty brutal, so just know what you're getting into if you have to go that route. They cut me on the side to go in for the fusion which really upsets the bowels. And I have six smaller incisions in my back where the stabilizing screws were installed. My poor wife has been doing everything for me with no help. Hopefully after a couple weeks the pain will subside and I won't be a useless heap.


----------



## starthrower

Ingélou said:


> Wishing you better. Hope it really is the last back surgery, and that it works really well. :tiphat:


Thanks, my dear. You and Taggart are very kind people and I appreciate your thoughtful words.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


I'm sending you my best wishes and hope you have some comfort through this Christmas season.

I just got a new television service installed. I used to have my internet and wifi with one company and television with another. Now I have a television and internet and wifi bundle with the same company. I needed to get a faster wifi signal to watch streaming television. (I have BritBox and Amazon Prime)

My old television service had hundreds of channels I never watched. I don't watch sports. I don't watch lifestyle channels like food or home and garden either. Now on my new service, I have more news, more movies, no sports nor lifestyle channels. This is more in line with what I would prefer to watch.

And with a bundled service, I pay less in total for faster internet and more suitable television channels. Yes, I admit I still have more television than I can possibly watch in a lifetime, but at least most of what I now have I might like to watch.


----------



## Granate

No phisical health issues, fortunately. But yesterday at new years eve, in my only minute alone in front of the mirror, I had a minor breakdown, but enough to ruin the whole evening. I was unable to smile in front of the camera with my parents and brother, and eventually I just spend two hours in the party having sad thoughts and left very early. To make myself feel better I picked up two stranded teens in our car to take them to their grandma's house.

I've been having slight thoughts about this hobby becoming a prison for me. Classical Music is intoxicatingly beautiful and meaningful for me, but after some things changed I've been growing scared of wasting my time, my youth and my speaking abilities. Sitting on a desk listening to several recordings a day to spend money on my favourite recordings, while watching friends moving to Brighton or spending weeks with friends in the mountains.

Staying indoors, the drama and power of Opera is extremely compelling, but that is something I cannot take outside on my phone. I have only taken advantage of my 5h train trip to listen to my favourite Wagner Parsifal and watch the landscape (it is indeed the actual scenery Parsifal would have to cross from Klingsor's lands to the Grail holy land in the north of Spain). Done it twice, would do it again.

So I thought I should just avoid this year to explore further from Giuseppe Verdi, and only focus on my Beethoven final project for University and move to the symphonists I had listed on the 2020 projections thread. That would be material for me to listen in a dream outdoor experience.

My family tells me I'm becoming obsessed with finding new friends. I don't know how else to cover the absence (more like distance) of a loved one, nor I would like them to know I'm really going through this. Opera is not really enough.

The single thought, in front of the mirror, of cutting ties with that person, for healing myself for some time, terrified me and ruined my whole evening. I'm sorry for venting this out today. My hands are now trembling out of the cold and writing this post.

[HR][/HR]
On the brighter side, I've spent some days designing layouts for my personal instagram, so I share more personal stories with great typography and colours. Also, I'm more open to take pictures of myself and post them there, so I would like to become slightly more active. I may do the same for a new Granate Instagram account where to post about Classical Music and recordings, like classicalcritic does.

I hope you have a happy new year. Virtual hugs and lots of health.


----------



## Ingélou

Granate said:


> No phisical health issues, fortunately. But yesterday at new years eve, in my only minute alone in front of the mirror, I had a minor breakdown, but enough to ruin the whole evening. I was unable to smile in front of the camera with my parents and brother, and eventually I just spend two hours in the party having sad thoughts and left very early. To make myself feel better I picked up two stranded teens in our car to take them to their grandma's house.
> 
> I've been having slight thoughts about this hobby becoming a prison for me. Classical Music is intoxicatingly beautiful and meaningful for me, but after some things changed I've been growing scared of wasting my time, my youth and my speaking abilities. Sitting on a desk listening to several recordings a day to spend money on my favourite recordings, while watching friends moving to Brighton or spending weeks with friends in the mountains.
> 
> Staying indoors, the drama and power of Opera is extremely compelling, but that is something I cannot take outside on my phone. I have only taken advantage of my 5h train trip to listen to my favourite Wagner Parsifal and watch the landscape (it is indeed the actual scenery Parsifal would have to cross from Klingsor's lands to the Grail holy land in the north of Spain). Done it twice, would do it again.
> 
> So I thought I should just avoid this year to explore further from Giuseppe Verdi, and only focus on my Beethoven final project for University and move to the symphonists I had listed on the 2020 projections thread. That would be material for me to listen in a dream outdoor experience.
> 
> My family tells me I'm becoming obsessed with finding new friends. I don't know how else to cover the absence (more like distance) of a loved one, nor I would like them to know I'm really going through this. Opera is not really enough.
> 
> The single thought, in front of the mirror, of cutting ties with that person, for healing myself for some time, terrified me and ruined my whole evening. *I'm sorry for venting this out today. *My hands are now trembling out of the cold and writing this post.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> I hope you have a happy new year. Virtual hugs and lots of health.


Don't be sorry. It does good to explain how you feel, and there will be others who understand and have had these feelings.

I felt depressed for most of my time at university, and life changed when I met some different people. I was never into music as you are, though. I think that is a real gift, that you love it so much - and doubtless know so much about it.

Wishing you a Happy New Year, and hoping that 2020 will bring you all the things you would like - music, friends, a happier mood, everything. xx :tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

starthrower said:


> I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


I hope you're beginning to feel better by now. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Taplow

I've been without a shower for 3 months now as a result of a water pipe leak in my bathroom. They had to remove a wall (and my bathtub) to get in and fix it, and now there is a huge industrial dehumidifer in there drying things out, as the leak has apparently been there for at least a year. My landlord has just provided me with access to an adjoining apartment, but the hot water is not working in the shower there! So either he fixes that in the next 24 hours or he will have to put me up in a hotel for the remainder of the time it takes to renovate.

Having a miserable holiday period as a result. Thinking of having apple crumble and custard for dinner.


----------



## Taplow

Taplow said:


> Thinking of having apple crumble and custard for dinner.


No longer thinking about it.  Home-made custard. Best thing in the world.


----------



## CnC Bartok

starthrower said:


> I'm feeling rather whooped at the moment. I had two fusion cages hammered into my lumbar spine on Thursday and some screws in back. I got home just 22 hours ago Saturday afternoon. This was my third back surgery and I sure hope it's the last.


Hope it works as it's meant to, but please remind me not to go through airport security with you.....


----------



## CnC Bartok

Granate said:


> No phisical health issues, fortunately. But yesterday at new years eve, in my only minute alone in front of the mirror, I had a minor breakdown, but enough to ruin the whole evening. I was unable to smile in front of the camera with my parents and brother, and eventually I just spend two hours in the party having sad thoughts and left very early. To make myself feel better I picked up two stranded teens in our car to take them to their grandma's house.
> 
> I've been having slight thoughts about this hobby becoming a prison for me. Classical Music is intoxicatingly beautiful and meaningful for me, but after some things changed I've been growing scared of wasting my time, my youth and my speaking abilities. Sitting on a desk listening to several recordings a day to spend money on my favourite recordings, while watching friends moving to Brighton or spending weeks with friends in the mountains.
> 
> Staying indoors, the drama and power of Opera is extremely compelling, but that is something I cannot take outside on my phone. I have only taken advantage of my 5h train trip to listen to my favourite Wagner Parsifal and watch the landscape (it is indeed the actual scenery Parsifal would have to cross from Klingsor's lands to the Grail holy land in the north of Spain). Done it twice, would do it again.
> 
> So I thought I should just avoid this year to explore further from Giuseppe Verdi, and only focus on my Beethoven final project for University and move to the symphonists I had listed on the 2020 projections thread. That would be material for me to listen in a dream outdoor experience.
> 
> My family tells me I'm becoming obsessed with finding new friends. I don't know how else to cover the absence (more like distance) of a loved one, nor I would like them to know I'm really going through this. Opera is not really enough.
> 
> The single thought, in front of the mirror, of cutting ties with that person, for healing myself for some time, terrified me and ruined my whole evening. I'm sorry for venting this out today. My hands are now trembling out of the cold and writing this post.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> On the brighter side, I've spent some days designing layouts for my personal instagram, so I share more personal stories with great typography and colours. Also, I'm more open to take pictures of myself and post them there, so I would like to become slightly more active. I may do the same for a new Granate Instagram account where to post about Classical Music and recordings, like classicalcritic does.
> 
> I hope you have a happy new year. Virtual hugs and lots of health.


I think I'd echo what Ingelou says. Are you finding the right things to be negatives, though?


----------



## Luchesi

Taplow said:


> No longer thinking about it.  Home-made custard. Best thing in the world.


I lose a quarter of a pound a day if I don't eat after 5pm. It's like magic!


----------



## Granate

CnC Bartok said:


> I think I'd echo what Ingelou says. Are you finding the right things to be negatives, though?


I don't really think I understand this question, sorry. Do you mean Opera and Symphonies could be the right things to heal but I am thinking they are hurting me? I sometimes think these cds I care so much to pick well are preventing me from planning any vacation or short trip to anywhere, to relax, disconnect. I miss travelling to places.

My parents have been convincing me to focus on my three big goals for the first half of the year: find a new home in the city centre, finish my university project to graduate from masters and keep doing a good job in the small company I'm in. They don't know about the opera polls, but well, I need to try to feel no need to socialise.

Good to know about you Taplow. One think that stroke me being out of Spain was the much lower quality of buildings, especially thin walls and floors. Although my boss is also having a lot of plumber issues at home and it doesn't end.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Granate said:


> I don't really think I understand this question, sorry. Do you mean Opera and Symphonies could be the right things to heal but I am thinking they are hurting me? I sometimes think these cds I care so much to pick well are preventing me from planning any vacation or short trip to anywhere, to relax, disconnect. I miss travelling to places.
> 
> My parents have been convincing me to focus on my three big goals for the first half of the year: find a new home in the city centre, finish my university project to graduate from masters and keep doing a good job in the small company I'm in. They don't know about the opera polls, but well, I need to try to feel no need to socialise.
> 
> Good to know about you Taplow. One think that stroke me being out of Spain was the much lower quality of buildings, especially thin walls and floors. Although my boss is also having a lot of plumber issues at home and it doesn't end.


Your understanding from what I was trying to say is indeed correct. These things cannot be harmful per se. However, balancing priorities and lifestyle never does anyone any harm either.

We all have our dark moments, sometimes they last far longer than we would want, and they can be of our own making. Actually opening up and talking about these times and when they hit us is the first step towards sorting them out. I am sure I am being platitudinous, for which I apologise, but your reflection on your current state is 2000% better than bottling it up!


----------



## Lilijana

So, my best friend just lost her family home to the current fires happening in Australia. Nearly 6 million hectares (15 million acres) are burning and our federal government is showing absolutely no leadership. The state Labor government here in Victoria, where we live, is actually mobilising the army and getting waterbombing aircraft out to help control the blaze. My own home caught fire last year and we are in the process of rebuilding all the parts that got burnt, so I know this feels absolutely awful and really takes a toll on one's mental health. I guess it must be worse to have an entire home destroyed, though. Politics here are absolutely sickening. The right wing are doing as much as they can to ignore the problem, or are hijacking it for their own PR. Even the youth wings of our major centre-right party are saying that more action needs to be taken to combat climate change and prevent further catastrophes like this one.


----------



## CnC Bartok

composer jess said:


> So, my best friend just lost her family home to the current fires happening in Australia. Nearly 6 million hectares (15 million acres) are burning and our federal government is showing absolutely no leadership. The state Labor government here in Victoria, where we live, is actually mobilising the army and getting waterbombing aircraft out to help control the blaze. My own home caught fire last year and we are in the process of rebuilding all the parts that got burnt, so I know this feels absolutely awful and really takes a toll on one's mental health. I guess it must be worse to have an entire home destroyed, though. Politics here are absolutely sickening. The right wing are doing as much as they can to ignore the problem, or are hijacking it for their own PR. Even the youth wings of our major centre-right party are saying that more action needs to be taken to combat climate change and prevent further catastrophes like this one.


A lot of people have been watching what's happening in your part of the world with absolute horror, although the reception Mr.Morrison was given yesterday when he visited a badly damaged town did at least provide a bit of light relief......you Aussies do tend to tell it like it is!!

I have an old friend in Canberra who I haven't heard from, and am starting to get a bit concerned.

My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Lilijana

CnC Bartok said:


> A lot of people have been watching what's happening in your part of the world with absolute horror, although the reception Mr.Morrison was given yesterday when he visited a badly damaged town did at least provide a bit of light relief......you Aussies do tend to tell it like it is!!
> 
> I have an old friend in Canberra who I haven't heard from, and am starting to get a bit concerned.
> 
> My thoughts are with you guys.


Only one person has died in Canberra from the air quality and everyone else is just staying indoors. Hope your friend is okay. We will get through this difficult time and hopefully, if our so-called democracy functions as it should, come out stronger with better preventative policies to stop disasters like this from getting worse.


----------



## Art Rock

Last night when I brushed my teeth, I noticed a small black mole in the throat region that I had noticed before. With cancer hitting my small extended family pretty hard the past 1-2 years (3 cases), I started to panic a bit. I touched it... and found out it was just a small piece that had come off of my black woolen sweater that I had worn yesterday.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just began a new venture doing counseling for persons addicted to opiates. It's going great so far! It's very autonomous in the training period, which I like. It's on me to ask questions and learn the ins and outs of the job.

I'm looking forward to when I start to actually see patients.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just invited a whole bunch of people to my birthday-recital-party at a pub in town. Now I have to practice yet again! The event will take place 17th or 18th of April.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just invited a whole bunch of people to my birthday-recital-party at a pub in town. Now I have to practice yet again! The event will take place 17th or 18th of April.


What a great way to celebrate your day of birth! What is on the program?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Captainnumber36 said:


> What a great way to celebrate your day of birth! What is on the program?


Thank-you! I'm playing Bach, Denisov, Albeniz, transcriptions by Tarrega (of Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Chopin & Schumann), Dowland and Piazzolla. Then there's pizza and beer!


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thank-you! I'm playing Bach, Denisov, Albeniz, transcriptions by Tarrega (of Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Chopin & Schumann), Dowland and Piazzolla. Then there's pizza and beer!


Wow!!!! I'm impressed. Could I ask you what instrument you'll be playing for this concert? Make/model?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Aha! A question! Since it's a concert at the pub, I'll be amplifying and for that I have a Stephan Schlemper "Transparence" spruce/indian from 2015.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Aha! A question! Since it's a concert at the pub, I'll be amplifying and for that I have a Stephan Schlemper "Transparence" spruce/indian from 2015.


Wow! That's some very serious fretboardage! Not surprising considering the program's selections.:guitar:


----------



## Blancrocher

Heard some rustling at the door when it was raining in the evening. Turns out a Prime deliverer decided to open the door and toss the package into our house. No harm done--suppose it was even convenient--but I dunno.


----------



## Luchesi

Blancrocher said:


> Heard some rustling at the door when it was raining in the evening. Turns out a Prime deliverer decided to open the door and toss the package into our house. No harm done--suppose it was even convenient--but I dunno.


It's not very smart. They could get themselves shot.


----------



## eljr

my life at present is a metaphorical inferno


----------



## ldiat

13 days for the big move back to CA. Lancaster. leaving Las Vegas. but will visit often!!


----------



## starthrower

My day consisted of driving a quarter mile to the post office and another quarter to the dairy to pick up some ice cream and donuts. My diet has been terrible lately but sweets are the only thing I can taste. Well that little trip tired me out and I had to retire to my easy chair. I have to say those peanut donuts we're good! And the cookie dough ice cream? I'm addicted to that stuff so don't stand in front of the freezer. You might get bounced out of the kitchen.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I went to yoga training for the first time in my life! Feeling stretched now. The trainer praised me for hanging in there. There was no room in the beginner or intermediate course, so I had to try the advanced class...


----------



## DaveM

ldiat said:


> 13 days for the big move back to CA. Lancaster. leaving Las Vegas. but will visit often!!


What happened?? I remember a number of your posts about the big move _to_ Las Vegas.


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> 13 days for the big move back to CA. Lancaster. leaving Las Vegas. but will visit often!!


"CA" is short for Canada or California? (Big difference.)


----------



## ldiat

Baron Scarpia said:


> "CA" is short for Canada or California? (Big difference.)


moving back to Lancaster, California!!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> my life at present is a metaphorical inferno


----------



## ldiat

DaveM said:


> What happened?? I remember a number of your posts about the big move _to_ Las Vegas.


long story short version do not have to pay rent or house payment!!!


----------



## starthrower

ldiat said:


> moving back to Lancaster, California!!


What is the attraction to Lancaster? Work? Family?


----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


> What is the attraction to Lancaster? Work? Family?


Family! and not that far from Santa Anita and Las Vegas


----------



## Merl

I'm currently looking at the possibilities of a permanent move to Spain. Probably won't be for a few years but nowt like checking it out early.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> "CA" is short for Canada or California? (Big difference.)


Yes, Lancaster had a low 19F last night.

...but they're expecting cold weather again soon.


----------



## Granate

Yesterday I started to feel much better. I'm slowly erasing from my phone everything that is making me question myself, especially twitter accounts, and also finding out that the most unlikely English speaking people on the internet can provide you more self-love than some Spanish people living their life and bodies out. I hope I can remember this for many months until I fulfil my compulsory resolutions for the year. *And how, I don't know, I think I heard and read the right words from the right people.*

This _Ballo in Maschera_ challenge is becoming unbearable. More than one week on, 17th performance on and 10 more to go. Luckily the next Verdi ones are maybe longer but probably more pleasing. The Oscar arias are becoming painful by repeating in my head even if I am brushing my teeth or trying to sleep.

I think I may continue with opera this year but I doubt I go for Bel Canto before doing some spares that I've been seeing in the TC Opera poll.

It's freaking Cold in Valencia, only difference with the rest of Europe is that temperatures in the coast are warmer and everytime it's sunny. But my hands can't stand it.

By the way, I got my first corporate mail account! Hope I can cope with the job when things become uglier at the end of the month.


----------



## Judith

Just started studying an on-line course about the Tudors. Love history (as well as classical music)and studied life during Richard III's reign a while ago. Feel as though this is a continuation


----------



## Merl

Who knows, in a couple of years I could be living next door to you, Granate. But I'm not letting you borrow any of my CDs. Lol


----------



## Granate

^^

I don't know about concerts, but maybe you'd like the Opera house. Several top orchestras go on tour to this city too and it's pretty close by transport to Barcelona and Madrid. However, how would you move all your CD shelves? All those Beethoven?


----------



## geralmar

My wife only had to spend $20 more to earn a free gift certificate good for $10 at any store in the mall. So she bought a $6,000 diamond ring. She said I could have the gift certificate. I'm still despondent.


----------



## Red Terror

geralmar said:


> My wife only had to spend $20 more to earn a free gift certificate good for $10 at any store in the mall. So she bought a $6,000 diamond ring. She said I could have the gift certificate. I'm still despondent.


A $6,000 diamond ring? What the [email protected]çk for?


----------



## Red Terror

DaveM said:


> What happened?? I remember a number of your posts about the big move _to_ Las Vegas.


Why would anyone move to Vegas? But never mind. If humans were fully logical, no one would live in California, but hell, I'll probably end up in Bakersfield at some point.


----------



## ldiat

Red Terror said:


> Why would anyone move to Vegas? But never mind. If humans were fully logical, no one would live in California, but hell, I'll probably end up in Bakersfield at some point.


well we moved to Vegas because Ca was so expensive for senior places. plus all the places had a waiting list. the same place we have here in LV would cost several hundred $'s more for like a smaller place. Vegas is nice. our place is several mins off the strip. things are close and Henderson is also a nice place. now we are moving back to Ca. but this time no rent payment or house payment.


----------



## eljr

I had such high hopes for 2020... man did things go south.

Now my buddy died too.

A famious NYC chief, Orhan Yegen. A great man, was he. https://www.dailysabah.com/food/2020/01/22/chef-who-introduced-turkish-cuisine-to-us-dies-at-age-65


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I had such high hopes for 2020... man did things go south.
> 
> Now my buddy died too.
> 
> A famious NYC chief, Orhan Yegen. A great man, was he. https://www.dailysabah.com/food/2020/01/22/chef-who-introduced-turkish-cuisine-to-us-dies-at-age-65


----------



## Granate

I'm still having hard days, especially arguing with my parents. Paranoia doesn't even stop even during watching _Elektra_ in our big precious opera theatre (first opera I attend too). I mean, Klytaimnestra is singing wonderfully and I'm still thinking if I should wander around the city pub area after the performance to see people of my age having "real" fun together.

Yesterday opera made me more confident, but confusion is eventually filling my mind. I could meet a very young trombonist student that had his first time with a German opera but had attended other operas in Valencia before. He had brought his girlfriend as a form of birthday gift. We chatted for a while in the metro trip.


----------



## Merl

My class of 8 and 9 year olds have been doing a class art project in the style of American artist, Chuck Close. Here's their effort at Billy Connolly. Not bad for a first attempt!


----------



## Art Rock

My wife is from Shanghai, and was scheduled to go there for a few months by the end of February to help her 82 years old father. It looks unlikely now that she can go because of the Corona virus and the measurements taken to control it. She does have daily video talks with her father of course.

On the other hand, I'm very glad this did not happen while she was already there.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I may not be the only one from the UK feeling like this, and I don't want this posting to be read as something overtly political. But... I find it hard to be anything other than depressed and angry as the UK that I have known since my early 20s parts company with its neighbours for reasons that have little to do with the world as it is and more to do with the world as some would wish it were. Born into an Irish family in England, I never felt as if I wholly 'belonged' and the inevitable name-calling and teasing (bog-trotter, thick Paddy) didn't help. Being an EU citizen gave me (and millions of others) an identity with which we could be comfortable, something positive, something constructive. Now that has been taken away by others who prefer a more parochial national identity and want to impose their view on the rest of us. I know, some of you will disagree with that analysis, and some of you are probably wondering what I'm whingeing about. It's about being redefined against my wishes, about feeling stateless. It's not a nice feeling.


----------



## Merl

Pat Fairlea said:


> I may not be the only one from the UK feeling like this, and I don't want this posting to be read as something overtly political. But... I find it hard to be anything other than depressed and angry as the UK that I have known since my early 20s parts company with its neighbours for reasons that have little to do with the world as it is and more to do with the world as some would wish it were. Born into an Irish family in England, I never felt as if I wholly 'belonged' and the inevitable name-calling and teasing (bog-trotter, thick Paddy) didn't help. Being an EU citizen gave me (and millions of others) an identity with which we could be comfortable, something positive, something constructive. Now that has been taken away by others who prefer a more parochial national identity and want to impose their view on the rest of us. I know, some of you will disagree with that analysis, and some of you are probably wondering what I'm whingeing about. It's about being redefined against my wishes, about feeling stateless. It's not a nice feeling.


How do you think we feel about it up in Scotland? We voted overwhelmingly against it. But for all the rich English tories living in the Borders it would have been nearer 75% against instead of 66%. And people wonder why so many up here are desperate for independence! I'm not even Scottish and I want independence!


----------



## Blancrocher

I went to take out the trash, and there was a giant owl staring at me from on top of the bin. Got pretty close before I noticed. Disconcerting animal.


----------



## senza sordino

I have a bit of a sweet tooth. My weakness are cookies, biscuits.

Last Christmas we watched an entire series of The Great British Baking Show on Netflix America. Here on the North American Continent, the show is called The Great British Baking Show, not The Great British Bake Off as it is originally. I really enjoyed watching this. I like that while it's competitive it isn't nasty like other competitive cooking shows. Some of the creations are truly inspiring. I have since watched another series. And I will begin watching another very soon. I am far behind the current series.

Last Christmas some of my colleagues had a Christmas cookie exchange. I wanted to be a part of this, but I missed my chance as I was too late. I found out about this exchange after the cookies were exchanged.

I sometimes have a New Year's Resolution. I like to try new things, or learn something new.

The result of these four things I have started to bake. I have always cooked my own savory foods, but now I'm learning how to bake.

I have a new book How to Bake Everything, by Mark Bittman. I have had to buy some equipment and food I don't normally buy. I have made Oatmeal raisin cookies, Ginger snap cookies, Lemon poppy seed loaf, Banana bread and Pancakes. I eat some to satisfy my sweet tooth and take the rest to work, where it is appreciated and devoured by my colleagues.

I will soon try making a jam filled cake, cupcakes and making bread. I would also like to try making chocolate covered digestive biscuits, cheesecake, crackers and pastry for a chicken pot pie.

Now, I think I am possibly consuming less sugar. Previously, it wouldn't be unusual for me to sit down and eat 6 to 8 store bought cookies. It was so easy. I'm convinced I don't eat as much now. I give a lot away, and what little I do eat seems very satisfying. I try to use organic ingredients.


----------



## starthrower

I used to eat tin fulls of homemade Christmas cookies. My mom and sister would make chocolate chips, butter cookies, Russian Tea Cakes, etc. I ate 'em all! And I was skinny. Now I don't eat any and I still need to lose 20 lbs.


----------



## Granate

I've been two days without WiFi. A mouse or a rat got in the house and bit the current cable. Now we have a new one. :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Granate said:


> I've been two days without WiFi. A mouse or a rat got in the house and bit the current cable. Now we have a new one. :lol:


A new rat, a new house or a new cable?


----------



## Granate

senza sordino said:


> A new rat, a new house or a new cable?


Now I have a new cable, I expect to live in a new house by summer and why not, get a new pet rat.


----------



## Room2201974

Just got the word that a major world-known NP has linked one of my music youtubes to their facebook page. The NP's comment was that they thought something I had written was "beautiful!" Well gee folks, it just doesn't get any better than that. I'm floored and humbled. We are going to break out some bubbly later tonight to celebrate.:cheers:


----------



## Luchesi

Granate said:


> Now I have a new cable, I expect to live in a new house by summer and why not, get a new pet rat.


I know a rat fancier who says that his pet rat keeps the wild rats out of the house.


----------



## Totenfeier

By 3:00 p.m. EST (15:00 hours), February 21, 2020 (21 February 2020), I shall likely run mad. I give no particulars, because I am sure there is not room to list them, but anyone who has ever been associated with education in a professional capacity will understand me perfectly. That is all.


----------



## Granate

So how was it? Did you run mad?


----------



## senza sordino

I mentioned a few days ago I have started baking. Last Tuesday I made a loaf of bread; whole wheat bread. It had to prove (yeast rising) for 24 hours. Then I put it in its bread loaf pan and proved again, this time in the oven for a couple of hours. I have a new oven with a bread prove option, it runs at about 100 degrees Fahrenheit, 38 degrees Celsius. Then I baked it. It was very tasty, very hearty. Perhaps a little dense, but so delicious.

I also made a cake to take to work. I was a yellow cake: egg yoke only, and flour, sugar and butter etc. I also made some strawberry jam to go with it. The jam was simple to make: a pound of strawberries (450g) in the food processor, add a bit of sugar and balsamic vinegar for some acid to cut the sugar. Then heat to evaporate some water and then in the fridge to set. No pectin. And with some whipped cream, with real organic cream. The cake was in to layers with jam and whipped cream inside. Fresh strawberries, almonds and whipped cream on top. My first ever cake. It was well received at work. It was very tasty. The cake itself was slightly over baked by at most five minutes. 

This freshly baked homemade food is very tasty and satisfying. I think I might actually eat less because it takes less to feel sated. 

Right now I am making whole wheat digestive cookies. I will cover these in a thin layer of chocolate.

I am very comfortable using metric measurements, but all cook books here are in imperial units. And ovens here are in degrees Fahrenheit, not degrees Celsius. And my cook book asks for sticks of butter, it's an American thing. We don't buy sticks of butter here, we buy it in cups here in Canada. So I have to convert every time.


----------



## philoctetes

I went to a community council meeting last Thursday that went something like this


----------



## philoctetes

I have decided not to spend much time this summer at my home on the river due to overtourism. Seriously, it's a major problem and the ^^^ community meeting last Thursday was a false call to arms and nothing got done.

As if the wildfires, wind events, power shutdowns, floods, etc aren't enough to make one leave this state I have direct conflicts with tourists on a daily basis, like an involuntary park docent with no authority. Sonoma County's park system is obsolete and improvement funds go down a black hole every year. But when a homeless camp of 200+ develops on a popular trail closer to Santa Rosa, the county can allocate $11M in funds to relocate them. Do the math. Everybody is NIMBY but not all NIMBYs get equal protection for equal taxes.

So, anticipating the need for summer travel in addition to fall / winter evacuations, I acquired a 19' travel trailer and now the question is what next? Do I look for somewhere to move or just become one more summer migrant looking for a patch of ground until fall comes? How soon will coronavirus become a travel concern within the US and will I even be able to return home if I go somewhere? And maybe using casinos for RV parking and other amenities would not be the best way to avoid contamination.

I know few people are thinking about these things but I know for sure that if I had airline reservations for this summer I would cancel them right now.


----------



## Lilijana

Got a new job teaching guitar to primary school kids.


----------



## HenryPenfold

On Friday I got a card through the post advising me that my library books are overdue.


----------



## Totenfeier

After 3, I drove aimlessly for a while, and then went home.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am playing with my synth! I made midi files of a 6 voice motet by Lassus and make it play with a vst synth that's supposed to sound just like a vintage Oberheim. It's fun! I get to tweak 
...WOWIE! There was a preset called Xenakis and a slow chromatic scale became a universe of sound!


----------



## aleazk

Today I'm sad because of the death of the person who was my intellectual beacon, philosopher of science Mario Bunge. I never had direct personal contact with him, but hearing his voice in my mind everytime I read his books is almost the same thing, it became a familiar and trustworthy voice for my brain, like a close friend. He was 100 yo (yes, 100!), so, it's not really a "tragedy" at all, it's just nature...but, still...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fmassivelassus
The result of playing with my synth


----------



## HenryPenfold

Today I went to the shops and I forgot to take a pocket handkerchief. That's twice this month I've done that.


----------



## eljr

This, my second system, I "tweaked" today. Then I put together a brief (33 minute) demo playlist.

Sounds freakin' awesome!!!!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> View attachment 131213
> 
> 
> This, my second system, I "tweaked" today. Then I put together a brief (33 minute) demo playlist.
> 
> Sounds freakin' awesome!!!!!!


What are the components?


----------



## Weston

I came through the tornado that hit Nashville the morning of 03-03-20. My house is intact and I have power. Many around me do not. My office however was destroyed. We may have a new temporary location by tomorrow. There are no exits available in our neighborhood all day yesterday. I’m venturing out on my bike this morning to assess and forage for food (avoiding downed power lines) and to help others if I can.

I am concerned about the other Talk Classical Nashvillians, Manxfeeder and others. Anyone heard from them? Please report in you can.

I know I don’t post in TC much these days but that has more to do with sporadic connectivity even on normal days. Today I thought I should fight the frustrating cell service and check in.


----------



## eljr

Weston said:


> I came through the tornado that hit Nashville the morning of 03-03-20. My house is intact and I have power. Many around me do not. My office however was destroyed. We may have a new temporary location by tomorrow. There are no exits available in our neighborhood all day yesterday. I'm venturing out on my bike this morning to assess and forage for food (avoiding downed power lines) and to help others if I can.
> 
> I am concerned about the other Talk Classical Nashvillians, Manxfeeder and others. Anyone heard from them? Please report in you can.
> 
> I know I don't post in TC much these days but that has more to do with sporadic connectivity even on normal days. Today I thought I should fight the frustrating cell service and check in.


wow, be safe

that has to be horrifying


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> What are the components?


nothing fancy

those are Focal Profile 908 Diamond Black speakers, anniversary edition (they are fairly unique) 
the subs are 13 inch SVS (tons of power, 4,800 watts peak, 2400 continuous)
The DAC and power amp are Emotiva. 
The universal player is Yamaha. 
Lap top and TV, I am not even sure what brands they are.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> I came through the tornado that hit Nashville the morning of 03-03-20. My house is intact and I have power.


Thanks for the update. Fortunately, I live far enough north that the tornado didn't hit me. I'm glad you were able to at least bike out of it.


----------



## Open Book

Living in New England I have never seen a tornado, we do get one occasionally. I did once experience weather capable of producing them. The sky was lit up as if by strobe lights because there was so much lightning, and it was a ghastly greenish grey otherwise. That made me sorry for people in other parts of the country who have to put up with this threat with any regularity.


----------



## Ingélou

I have had a fabulous day out in the new garden, mowing the lawn, and planting a box tree in a pot, and in one of the beds a white rose (Iceberg), 5 primroses (primula vulgaris, Mum's favourite), two white heathers (Springwood white) and a clump of daffodils called 'Lemon Sailboat'. All from a garden centre in 'Gemtown', our little Yorkshire community.

Bliss!

We can't plant anything too exotic or expensive this year, however, as we have to have building work done, and from experience, there's nothing like builders for mashing up a flower bed, but we will do very well later in the year with seeds and small bedding.

I have been feeling a bit depressed both for personal reasons and because of the various crises in the nation and the world, but there's nothing like the garden for providing a little quiet exhilaration.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I've been to The Cookie Church . The sermon is about cookies , the songs are about cookies . After the service cookies are served . I auditioned as their pianist . But I only got invited to write a script for their puppet show . I think it will be called The Holy Mountain . Various characters come down from the mountain to play with theatre's two main character's - a raccoon and a possum . Surely one puppet that will appear from on high will be Chicken Boy . And maybe Ol' John the Revelator .


----------



## 1996D

I somehow can't access the Composer's of Today forum... "You do not have permission to post here".


----------



## Art Rock

I'm trying to pick up chess again by playing a series of games against an online computer progamme. I used to play at a reasonable level (Dutch second national league in the 80s), played on and off during the 90s, and stopped then. I'm learning a lot of simple things again the hard way (not talking about basic playing rules, but general advice like when you start a fianchetto, finish it asap). But I start winning games once in a while, so there's still progress.


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> I'm trying to pick up chess again by playing a series of games against an online computer progamme. I used to play at a reasonable level (Dutch second national league in the 80s), played on and off during the 90s, and stopped then. I'm learning a lot of simple things again the hard way (not talking about basic playing rules, but general advice like when you start a fianchetto, finish it asap). But I start winning games once in a while, so there's still progress.


Good for you. Here's the chance to see if your mind was as sharp as it was in the 80's. I know mine isn't.


----------



## Art Rock

Open Book said:


> Good for you. Here's the chance to see if your mind was as sharp as it was in the 80's. I know mine isn't.


Mine most definitely is not either.


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Mine most definitely is not either.


Do our brains fill up with data and it dulls the sharpness? Is that how it feels?


----------



## Merl

composer jess said:


> Got a new job teaching guitar to primary school kids.


I was approached by a few parents at our open evening about starting a guitar group for children in my primary school. Apparently my inept playing has inspired a lot of children I have taught to take up the guitar. I'm still thinking about it as there's a lot to consider (quality of guitars, tuning stability, umber of children in group, etc).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was gonna do a professional flute audition this weekend, but it was cancelled because of virus scare.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was gonna do a professional flute audition this weekend, but it was cancelled because of virus scare.


Hope that when the danger has passed, your musical opportunities will pop up again. :tiphat:


----------



## reinmar von zweter

I'm quarantined at home, like all the other 60 million Italians.


----------



## Ingélou

reinmar von zweter said:


> I'm quarantined at home, like all the other 60 million Italians.


It's a terrible situation. I wish there was a 'sympathise' button rather than 'like'. I hope the ordeal will soon be over.


----------



## Taplow

I am in self-imposed quarantine currently (is that what we're calling it now?). Came down with what I thought would be a mild cold on Friday, but it's turned into something that has gotten worse rather than better. Fortunately I had the good sense to ensure I had food and supplies for a few days so I won't need to venture out again until at least Wednesday. But I am utterly bored. It's not that there is nothing for me to do, it's that I find absolutely no joy in doing it. I hope this passes soon. 

I probably have no right to be wallowing in self pity when so many are suffering ills far greater than mine. Germany has closed its borders, and Bavaria has shut all schools. Offices are largely deserted now as most employers, including my own, have advised people to work from home. I will probably only work as much as I need to to alleviate my boredom and take my mind off things. I just hope it all blows over soon.


----------



## Granate

I'm also in quarantine and I don't know if I'll notice any difference with my normal life (as a friendless person with no one to go out with). I'm secretly happy about letting the rest of my country know how it feels to see other people texting and socialising while you cannot do anything and you have to stay home.

On the other hand, my possible contract following the internship may be just a vanished dream after this crisis. Time to work more on my portfolio.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Ftarrega-prelude-10-11
Me at home in the basement. It's not really fun to record. Easy pieces suddenly get hard to do right in one take...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I now have a mission! Since there will be no 50th anniversarybirthdaypartyrecital for me at the pub, I will record the whole program and put out on soundcloud. Then I can have a facebook-party and drink alcohol free beer. Is a plan! Hope I get used to recording. I want them done with no edits, so it takes many goes to get one right. None right today yet, the last one was with my wife showering (the pipes are right above me)...Schumann-Träumerei on the way. I won't post them here before I have at least 6 fantastic pieces.


----------



## Rambler

It's my 64th birthday today. As it's a rather nice day here in Lancashire I did a 50 mile cycle ride to the village of Slaidburn, where I had pub lunch (traditional fish and chips). 

I did cheat as I was on an E bike. But still quite tiring (Lancashire does have hills). The pub was about as busy as I would expect for a Monday lunch time - not very busy. I got home to switch on the news to hear our 'dear' leader suggest pub visits are now to be avoided, as is unnecessary travel (although I'm not sure if a cycle ride in open country counts as travel}.

I've been warned by my sister that local supermarkets have been stripped clean of many vital items. She's advised I should get out early and stock up. I've been avoiding contributing to the panic buying - but maybe I should prepare for a possible lockdown. At 64 and diabetic too, I'm not sure if I'm in a seriously at risk category.


----------



## eljr

Rambler said:


> It's my 64th birthday today. As it's a rather nice day here in Lancashire I did a 50 mile cycle ride to the village of Slaidburn, where I had pub lunch (traditional fish and chips).
> 
> I did cheat as I was on an E bike. But still quite tiring (Lancashire does have hills). The pub was about as busy as I would expect for a Monday lunch time - not very busy. I got home to switch on the news to hear our 'dear' leader suggest pub visits are now to be avoided, as is unnecessary travel (although I'm not sure if a cycle ride in open country counts as travel}.
> 
> I've been warned by my sister that local supermarkets have been stripped clean of many vital items. She's advised I should get out early and stock up. I've been avoiding contributing to the panic buying - but maybe I should prepare for a possible lockdown. At 64 and diabetic too, I'm not sure if I'm in a seriously at risk category.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## eljr

Visual seizures are back.


----------



## TxllxT

reinmar von zweter said:


> I'm quarantined at home, like all the other 60 million Italians.


Wishing you and your fellow Italians well in these hard times.


----------



## Totenfeier

Last week: spring break for students and staff.

This week: spring break for students; staff learning online how to teach online.

Next week: staff beginning to teach students online for anywhere from two weeks up to two years or more.

Whee!


----------



## Art Rock

Today is our 20th wedding anniversary. We had all kind of plans. Ay, Corona!


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Today is our 20th wedding anniversary. We had all kind of plans. Ay, Corona!


Sorry to hear, on the other site, spare a minute for those who suffer even more in hospital, sometimes fighting for their life .
Anyway, happy anniversary.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Today is our 20th wedding anniversary. We had all kind of plans. Ay, Corona!


Happy Anniversary - wishing you many more happy years together.


----------



## geralmar

My wife and I have become friendly with the stray cat that has staked out the neighborhood as its territory. A couple days ago I heard it at the side door, wanting to come inside. I opened the door and it trotted downstairs to the basement, used our cat's litter box, then turned around and trotted back up the stairs and out the door. I was a bit miffed: I'm not used to having our house treated as a gas station.


----------



## Flamme

My poor mum, god bless her suffering soul, died in september last year, 4 days after my birthday and I m trying to cope but it is hard as hell. She suddenly got cancer and died in two months. Nobody in her family had cancer and type she got was meant to be for much younger people. Im broken even more by the fact she didnt live to see her grandson, my nephew, who was born 10 days after her passing, and as a schoolteacher she prepared her whole life for that event! Im so mad at god and heavens, I could ''bite''. Lost my new job because of crisis and am on medication that helps me chill and sleep, but things are getting better, slowly but surely.I know she is around and takes care of us even atm:angel:


----------



## eljr

Flamme said:


> My poor mum, god bless her suffering soul, died in september last year, 4 days after my birthday and I m trying to cope but it is hard as hell. She suddenly got cancer and died in two months. Nobody in her family had cancer and type she got was meant to be for much younger people. Im broken even more by the fact she didnt live to see her grandson, my nephew, who was born 10 days after her passing, and as a schoolteacher she prepared her whole life for that event! Im so mad at god and heavens, I could ''bite''. Lost my new job because of crisis and am on medication that helps me chill and sleep, but things are getting better, slowly but surely.I know she is around and takes care of us even atm:angel:


i am sorry for your grief.


----------



## cwarchc

No 2 son is stuck in Paris. He's been working there for the last 18 months or so on a fixed term contract.
Managed to get himself a full time position at the Crick Institute in London, supposed to start next month, can't get there.


----------



## Flamme

eljr said:


> i am sorry for your grief.


Tnx buddy, appreciated. We are still at shock and surprise because she was a strong and very persistant human. I honestly believed she will DEAFEAT the disease...She didnt have almost any symptoms before she was taken in hospital, because she got sick...Tbh I know how this may sound but when she died I KNEW something wicked ''this way comes'', I had a strong feeling of upcoming ''apocalypse''. Some laugfhed at me when I told them last year...They are not laughing so much now, but I feel the worst is yet to come. She was a very just and wise woman, a person dedicated to our garden, the trees and flowers, using all sorts of strange methods to make them grow and look magical, probably some sort of a modern priestes of plants, witch, although she would shudder such comparison. Somehow her death was the feather that broke the camels back, tipped the scale of balance not only in my world but in outside 1.


----------



## clavichorder

It would take too long to give you a full update. Who here even remembers me? Lol.


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> It would take too long to give you a full update. Who here even remembers me? Lol.


Dude. I remember you.


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> Dude. I remember you.


Nice, bro. I remember you too.


----------



## clavichorder

The short of it: I've been working at the same plant nursery and garden store for 2 years now. I had finally moved from being top of the unskilled but hardworking grunts, to bottom of the supposedly knowledgeable crew of the perennials department. Now I'm not working because I live with middle aged parents. The business is open as an essential business because vegetables and fruit trees are sold, loophole-ish though that may sound. I'm glad that aren't gonna go out of business, but I couldn't put my parents at risk especially since my income is not required for me to be alive. I think I have a job back when I am at liberty to work again, but I have backup notions just in case. 

I was planning to run my first marathon in the spring. I had gotten up to a 25.5 mile run on my own, last December, so I am almost overconfident about my ability to do one. My running distance has been limited with quarantine because my route went through a crowded area, and it's hard for me to do multiple loops mentally speaking. But also the weirdness of the situation has reduced some of my motivation, so I am not too hard on myself and that way am motivated to run enough to stay in reasonable shape. 

In quarantine I have been practicing lots of Bach. The Bach is helping with my left hand injury which still greatly impairs my dexterity and sensation to this day. I have about 14 pieces memorized, 10 of which are Bach. I've also been reading the Bible just for the hell of it, not in a religious sense though I'm open to what I might find. I just felt the need to read something well known, important, and do a little self flagellation. 

I walk my new dogs lots. He can go on runs with me of 2 miles pretty well and still has all this obnoxious energy to burn. The cat is still plenty ornary. Parents are okay, telecommuting. Brother lives with roomates, and recently became a fully certified automechanic.


----------



## clavichorder

Oh and also I was in Spain again in December and January for 6 weeks. It was awesome. I really wanna do that teach english thing some day so I can be over there and work on my Spanish till fluency has been obtained. B1 with a limited vocabulary just isn't good enough, and I love that country.


----------



## TMHeimer

I play principal clarinet for 7 concerts late June through early July with the Westchester Band in Scarsdale, NY each summer. Of course this summer probably won't happen, nor the Spring fundraising to pay us.
I am a retired Band Director (mostly in Thompson, Manitoba) with a Masters in Performance.
I scuba dive regularly locally and down South as we have been "snowbirds", and did 4 seasons as a working Divemaster assisting with classes. I collect shells, exercise daily and watch TV a lot. Life has been pretty darn good for me & my wife the last 25 years. Can't complain, but at times I do anyway.


----------



## DaveM

TMHeimer said:


> I play principal clarinet for 7 concerts late June through early July with the Westchester Band in Scarsdale, NY each summer. Of course this summer probably won't happen, nor the Spring fundraising to pay us.
> I am a retired Band Director (mostly in Thompson, Manitoba) with a Masters in Performance.
> I scuba dive regularly locally and down South as we have been "snowbirds", and did 4 seasons as a working Divemaster assisting with classes. I collect shells, exercise daily and watch TV a lot. Life has been pretty darn good for me & my wife the last 25 years. Can't complain, but at times I do anyway.


Grew up in Saskatoon, then Winnipeg. Thompson is way-y-y up north!


----------



## aleazk

I'm having a quite productive quarentine, I made substantial progress in my research due to all the time available and the necessity to occupy one's mind in order to not become insane while trapped all these days in a small flat...


----------



## Merl

I'm still self-isolating at home. Mrs M has had a temperature for 5 days so I've had to lock us both away. I'm not sure I had to chain her to the radiator in the cellar but these are desperate times so call for desperate measures. I intend to let her wear clothes and eat tomorrow.


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> Oh and also I was in Spain again in December and January for 6 weeks. It was awesome. I really wanna do that teach english thing some day so I can be over there and work on my Spanish till fluency has been obtained. B1 with a limited vocabulary just isn't good enough, and I love that country.


Sounds like life is going great for you!


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> I'm still self-isolating at home. Mrs M has had a temperature for 5 days so I've had to lock us both away. I'm not sure I had to chain her to the radiator in the cellar but these are desperate times so call for desperate measures. * I intend to let her wear clothes and eat tomorrow.*


give it another day or two....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

clavichorder said:


> It would take too long to give you a full update. Who here even remembers me? Lol.


You and me both.

_Ich wanderte in weiter, weiter Fern' -
da, wo ich nimmer Rast noch Ruhe fand._


----------



## Duncan

Merl said:


> I'm still *self-isolating* at home. *Mrs M* *has had a temperature for 5 days *so I've had to lock us both away. I'm not sure I had to chain her to the radiator in the cellar but these are desperate times so call for desperate measures. *I intend to let her wear clothes* *and eat tomorro**w*.


First... ask what she has a "taste" for... If the answer is "human flesh"... stay the recommended 2 metres (six feet) social distance from her until the answer is anything other than "human flesh"...

Trust me... if the answer is (or remains) "human flesh" it never ends well...


----------



## Flamme

I had a serious emotional crisis the other night...I was under several factors of extreme stress : Working under duress during the curfew, winter/spring blues made worse by isolation and a brutal betrayal by a person I trusted a lot and loved. Ended up with me crying and talking to my mums picture as if she can hear me...I feel that the weight of the world has fallen on my shoulders and I had ''too much of this life 2 hold on''...My trust in people is seriously ruined 4 the first time in my life...I feel poisoned beyond comparison...I removed the said person from my friernds llist the other day but I still think of her and somehow, like before I try to justify her actions and find excuses...Its a straight up torture...I felt such pain and anguish, such helplessness that I thought how sweet it would be in a grave, if I could join my mum who after a hard life finally rests in peace and I hope, in paradise, in eternal peace...I somehow secretly hope that it exists, I will 2 earn my ticket for that place and be reunited with her. Maybe I didnt sin that much that I could go to hell...I feel so much guilt I didnt do more 2 help her and was spoiled brat who only thought of himself. I hate the fate who took her and left me, still breathing. I tried so many things, so many people but didnt find my solace, maybe I need to end it myself before I too get some disease and die suffering being a burden to my poor family. I always snap out of these thoughts and think how need to be strong, how mum taught ,me, but sometimes man can take so much misfortune before he breaks. I try so hard but life always gives me bad cards in dealing, maybe my family is cursed how my grandma used to tell. It is good to cry sometimes makes you feel better after...I dont even know why I wrote this, maybe some1 will learn something and use it, I dont think it is in vain. ''In other news'' I worked today during the curfew and its such a strange feeling...At first I was like great, less people, less traffic, perfect 4 cycling, but then when I heard the rustling of the dead leaves and wind in treetops I was like this is way to spooky Im rushing home.


----------



## Antihero

You last visited: Dec-13-2018 at 03:06 what's cool.


----------



## Guest

As mentioned on another thread, relocated from California to Texas for work. Doing my part to turn Texas blue.


----------



## Vronsky

After 65 hours curfew...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Vronsky said:


> After 65 hours curfew...


Okay- don't tell me...

Lever, index shifting, 3x8 (minimum- but that's a guess).

What's NOT a guess, though, are the disc brakes. Nice. Like that you kept the reflectors on, too. Too many people take the reflectors off because they think they're too cool for school...


----------



## Helgi

^ I'm too cool for school and have removed a boatload of these reflectors over the years, but I got a reflective gilet for Christmas so now I imagine I look like some kind of glowing apparition on the bike.


----------



## Flamme

Vronsky said:


> After 65 hours curfew...


Punctured my tyre yesterday...But the providence was carefuil enough 2 let me ride 2 my house and I only saw it this morning...I rode hundreds of km in last 13 days


----------



## Vronsky

Flamme said:


> Punctured my tyre yesterday...But the providence was carefuil enough 2 let me ride 2 my house and I only saw it this morning...I rode hundreds of km in last 13 days


Futog - Rumenka - Novi Sad, that's a nice route, about 40km. If you're more ambitious, Novi Sad - Fruška Gora.


----------



## Flamme

Thanx buddy, will try it once. 
As 4 the topic...
Dad informed he will not be able to help me so much with bills since he couldnt work this month because of pandemic...Now Im thinking and overthinking on how 2 solve this problem...Hes been helping me since my mum passed away, not as much as I expected but still...We have a troublesome and rocky relationship and sometimes even if he gives me something I ''pay him'' through stress or doing his bidding. Dreamt of mum last night, dream was filled with people from the past, who I have lost or they lost me, left me with eerie and uneasy feeling in the morning...2day I bought many groceries because we will maybe have a total lockdown for 4 days...


----------



## Merl

At least the lockdown has givenr the opportunity to jetwash the path and tidy the garden. All I need to do now is get some fence paint cos the fence and shed are looking shoddy now I've sorted the rest of the garden.


----------



## starthrower

Looks good, Merl! Mind if I drop by the patio for a beer? In reality I've got relatives in Scotland I've never met. I conversed with one via email several years back but I've forgotten where he's located.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> Looks good, Merl! Mind if I drop by the patio for a beer? In reality I've got relatives in Scotland I've never met. I conversed with one via email several years back but I've forgotten where he's located.


Haha, I should have done a before and after. That back path and patio bit were filthy and covered in dirt and moss. I'm so glad to have got it out of the way and tidied. I'm about 25 miles north of Edinburgh. If you ever do come over to Scotland, ST, drop me a message and I'll meet you for a beer (distance dependent).


----------



## starthrower

My paternal grandfather was from Dundee. We have a portrait of him wearing his kilt. He came to NYC in the 1920s. The woman he was to marry broke her neck in a diving accident so he married her sister.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> My paternal grandfather was from Dundee. We have a portrait of him wearing his kilt. He came to NYC in the 1920s. The woman he was to marry broke her neck in a diving accident so he married her sister.


That's a killer story. My father in law is from Dundee (and played football for both teams). Dundee is 20 miles to the North of us and we love going there to visit Tickety Boos (a pub with the hottest chilli in Scotland). Not been since the lockdown.


----------



## starthrower

That's interesting Merl, because my Dad told me his father was a good football player in his youth in Scotland. He also was a dancer and he made his living as an instructor in Brooklyn. I believe that's how my parents met. My mom and other kids in the neighborhood took dancing lessons from my grandfather. He also taught show business people living in NYC in those days.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> My paternal grandfather was from Dundee. We have a portrait of him wearing his kilt. He came to NYC in the 1920s. The woman he was to marry broke her neck in a diving accident so he married her sister.


Wow, that's quite a story. Every family has some remarkable stories to tell. Sadly these stories disappear when we do. Most of us aren't famous so our story gets buried when we do. It seems only famous people write autobiographies, yet everyone (well, almost everyone) has an interesting tale to tell, skeletons in their closet and relatives with interesting stories.

I've been back to the UK many times since emigrating, but I've only ever been to Scotland once, in 1989. I went to Edinburgh, Inverness and Kyle of Lochalsh. I should go there again sometime.


----------



## starthrower

I would love to take a trip over sometime in the future. Concerning my great aunt who died tragically, my uncle saved the newspaper clippings of her sad accident in the 1920s. Apparently she was one of the longest survivors of a broken neck in the city back in those days. She lived almost a year after the accident. She had two sisters. My grandmother who died when I was two. But I remember her other sister Grace who was pretty wild. She loved to drink. She was married to a Russian guitarist in NYC who died young. In a fit of grief she jumped in the coffin on top of him crying that she couldn't live without him. At least that's the story my father tells. His side of the family was rather eccentric to say the least.


----------



## aleazk

I have been working like a maniac during all this quarentine. I think I have finally solved an actual relevant problem in quantum gravity (that is, what is time in this theory.) I'm writing the paper now, hope everything holds well to send it to peer review.


----------



## Flamme

I fixed my 2wheeler yesterday and it goes like the wind...In other news I confronted, virtually my ex gf on FB and she told she cannot care about ''other people'' and that she has ''no energy'' or ''will'' 4 that...I wrote an angry comment on her profile, she ignored it, either hiding it or whatever but didnt delete it...She also refused my plea to talk 2 me over skype saying ''she has nothing vauable 2 tell me''. She told she is a bad person and friend, which is probably true...I have so many unaswered questions, she is very weird, she never dispayed such behavior b4, at least not 2 that extent...She is yoiungt and foolish but that is no excuse. I would just be more at peace if she told me what is wrong...She used 2 in the past...


----------



## Blancrocher

Spent a couple hundred bucks on new cds, then decided to delete all the remaining items in my Wish List.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Focusing on composing, trying not to forget to do exercise, listening to a lot of modern music, trying not to forget to play the piano.


----------



## Iota

aleazk said:


> I have been working like a maniac during all this quarentine. I think I have finally solved an actual relevant problem in quantum gravity (that is, what is time in this theory.) I'm writing the paper now, hope everything holds well to send it to peer review.


Not that I can ever quite get my head around quantum speculations, fascinating though they they are, but that would sound like *some* achievement if it works out! Best of luck!


----------



## Flamme

Overthinking, lots of buts and whatifs, my mind cannot rest on some matters.


----------



## Vronsky

Today's catch.


----------



## Blancrocher

After visiting multiple stores in the last couple days to get toilet paper, finally broke down and ordered a bulk roll of that really thin office variety everyone hates.


----------



## Flamme

I bough lots of groceries 2day...Lots of fruit and fish, the healthy food. We will have a curfew from 2morrow


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've been playing piano lately! Today I got the idea to play Schubert sonate D664. Like how hard can it be? I can read music and press the right key...DAMN! It's so incredibly above my silly level...Well, I'm back to D145 Ecossaises.


----------



## Flamme

1st day on job and feels gr8...


----------



## Art Rock

I really miss my trips to the three thrift stores that we have in bicycle distance. I used to go a few times per week (good exercise as well), and picked up amazing bargains in classical music CD's.


----------



## Flamme

Got all wet in a POURING RAIN, while cycling 2 and fro work. Then cleaned my bicycle from mud and oil...Feeling so drained, but cannot sleep...


----------



## Rogerx

On May 4th we remember all those who killed by the Nazi's in WWII
Today is a public holiday 75 years freedom from the German occupier.


----------



## Art Rock

Finally had the winter tyres changed for summer tyres on the car. The garage is near a quiet part of the river that flows through our town, so I took advantage of the waiting time for a brisk one hour walk along the river. First real exercise in days.


----------



## Flamme

A Gr8 day at work and a gr8 ride home after...


----------



## Kopachris

A few months ago (before we realized how bad things were going to get), I let my superiors at work know that I'm a little underpaid. In a meeting with most of upper management as well as one of the co-owners of the company. A ballsy move.

When things got worse, the company owners stopped taking their share and salaried employees took a pay cut to preserve the jobs of the hourly employees.

Today I got a raise from $20/hr to $24/hr. They recognize how much I am contributing to the company and wanted to show substantial appreciation. I'm walking on air right now. I was not expecting a raise in the middle of an economic crisis.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Finally had the winter tyres changed for summer tyres on the car. The garage is near a quiet part of the river that flows through our town, so I took advantage of the waiting time for a brisk one hour walk along the river. First real exercise in days.


I don't bother changing the tyres and just use the winter tyres all year round. No need to wait, no need to pay. Once in 3 years (when the pattern get worn), I just buy new tyres.


----------



## Kopachris

Over the last few days I've finally gotten around to cataloguing my vinyl collection on Discogs. I now have 120 albums that I consider worth listening to and an unknown number in a box that are essentially trash (scratched to hell).


----------



## Granate

I haven't been checking this forum for a long time.

Getting busier and busier, with online classes, work, and a single friend, feeling mentally much more sane than weeks ago. I haven't stopped listening to Beethoven cycles, and many CDs have finally arrived at the post that I desperately wanted. I got both the Missa Solemnis and Symphony No.9 from Cologne conducted by Klemperer. The original tapes sound superb. But also I got my first hibrid SACD playing the Wagner-like music that Sibelius composed, and the Furtwängler Andromeda Beethoven cycle. I have already played it and Schuricht is now waiting. I've also been delighted with many modern Beethoven recordings.

At the same time, I've ended my Classical Music hunger and started buying typography licenses insanely, but for a particular cause. I'm making lots of progress in my final project for university and also making myself clear with my self-branding process so one side of the future is looking brighter, despite mental therapy is still necessary to solve my own issues. The worse consequence is that I'm leaving the Opera Recordings poll underlooked, like it didn't exist. I hope you've been doing well too.


----------



## Flamme

My sister came with her child and although I was at first very happy because of that after only 1 day i regreted it because of constanst stream of abuse and criticism where in one moment I exploded and told her I will not tolerate it, after which she left in hurry...She is so nervous and toxic l8ly...I dont need that in a moment I finally gained some strength and self esteem. Another thing is I walk on eggshells when Im in her house avoiding anything that could ''upset'' her pushy husband but she when in our home doesnt mince words and launches indeed crazy attax on me...Im a bit sad but I feel better after she left...I told her its better not 2 talk anymore if she doesnt have anything nice 2 say...I feel like I control myself 2 much its better this way than 2 let it boil over.


----------



## Tristan

Not much to share at the moment. My girlfriend lives in Italy and has been stuck there for months. I've been talking to her regularly, and part of me is glad I did not make the move there when I had originally planned given how hard the pandemic hit (she is in an area that has seen few cases and she is perfectly healthy right now). I still plan on moving there to live with her, but I'm going to have to wait a while for all this to die down.


----------



## Flamme

Window on my front door broke, because of strong wind and draft...It hanged by a thread 4 years...I measured it and ordered a new 1, but when the crew came it turned out I used the ''english measures'', inches and foots instead of meters and centimeters! Now I have 2 wait till monday or tuesdayx.


----------



## eljr

Flamme said:


> My sister came with her child and although I was at first very happy because of that after only 1 day i regreted it because of constanst stream of abuse and criticism where in one moment I exploded and told her I will not tolerate it, after which she left in hurry...She is so nervous and toxic l8ly...I dont need that in a moment I finally gained some strength and self esteem. Another thing is I walk on eggshells when Im in her house avoiding anything that could ''upset'' her pushy husband but she when in our home doesnt mince words and launches indeed crazy attax on me...Im a bit sad but I feel better after she left...I told her its better not 2 talk anymore if she doesnt have anything nice 2 say...I feel like I control myself 2 much its better this way than 2 let it boil over.


sorry to hear of your conflict. Be well.


----------



## eljr

Tristan said:


> Not much to share at the moment. My girlfriend lives in Italy and has been stuck there for months. I've been talking to her regularly, and part of me is glad I did not make the move there when I had originally planned given how hard the pandemic hit (she is in an area that has seen few cases and she is perfectly healthy right now). I still plan on moving there to live with her, but I'm going to have to wait a while for all this to die down.


I think many of us have life on hold right now.

I was wondering just today, how does one date in these times when even meeting for a cup of coffee can be a death sentence.


----------



## Flamme

Strange times are coming...Pairs hugging, holding hands...Kissing...Might become a thing of the past...At least in western europe.


eljr said:


> sorry to hear of your conflict. Be well.


Idk what 2 do...She is toxic and it seems Im her only target...I was a bigger man and called her after the fight...I usually do.


----------



## Blancrocher

Not pleased that Mac eliminated the Dashboard with the latest update.

*edit* Got a free calculator app, so I guess it's no big deal. (The one in the Notification Center resets every time you leave, so it's worthless.) 

I'm sure I'll eventually stop doing the reflex 3-finger drag to a screen that no longer exists...


----------



## Open Book

Flamme said:


> Strange times are coming...Pairs hugging, holding hands...Kissing...Might become a thing of the past...At least in western europe.
> 
> Idk what 2 do...She is toxic and it seems Im her only target...I was a bigger man and called her after the fight...I usually do.


Why not just take a vacation from your sister if she treats you so poorly? If you feel better then, make it a permanent vacation.

Hang out with people of your choice who make you feel good about yourself, not people you didn't choose (i.e. family) who mistreat you.


----------



## Flamme

Yeah i do that...But I cannot ''shun'' her 4ever...It seems many ppl take my kindness as weakness. On the other hand ppl in my family have their own problems and sometimes cannot focus on me although I would like it. That is the greatest wisdom in life, I think...Knowing which bridges 2 fix and which 2 burn...I felt especially fragile yesterday because it was 8 months since my mums passi ng but nobody called me on the phone, I called sister but beside that it was silent...2day my aunt paid me a visit and I was overjoyed like I havent seen her in months and its couple of weex since her last visit...


----------



## Open Book

Flamme said:


> Yeah i do that...But I cannot ''shun'' her 4ever...It seems many ppl take my kindness as weakness. On the other hand ppl in my family have their own problems and sometimes cannot focus on me although I would like it. That is the greatest wisdom in life, I think...Knowing which bridges 2 fix and which 2 burn...I felt especially fragile yesterday because it was 8 months since my mums passi ng but nobody called me on the phone, I called sister but beside that it was silent...2day my aunt paid me a visit and I was overjoyed like I havent seen her in months and its couple of weex since her last visit...


Not everybody remembers anniversaries. If you expect them to, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.

If You are consistently kind to your sister and she is consistently thoughtless of you, you shouldn't keep expecting something different. And if her disregard for you hurts you, you need to put some distance between you.

I have a toxic sibling, too. They're only nice to me when they want something and treat everyone else better than me. Fortunately they live far away. What you are describing sounds familiar.

Sorry about your mother. A parent's death can really hurt, especially if you feel in any way that you didn't do enough for them (which many of us feel regardless of how much we did).


----------



## Flamme

I have such a strange feeling l8ly...Its an apathy, but almost out-of-body experience...Its like Im watching myself doing things from another place and cannot influence...Almost like a drifting...And emptiness...Its like I cannot even trust ppl anymore...Like putting a barrier and totally giving up on world...I know I hit a wall, it happened b4...I was laways ''caring so much'' even 4 my enemies, or frenemies, always looking 4 excuses 4 their behaviour, i even cared 4 ppl I never met but heard of their misfurtune...I thought it was normal...Now I have 2 ''refresh my page'' and reinvent myself...The crazy thing is I feel like walking in a reality where ppl hide so much their true emotions and intentions that they are about 2 burst...I never acted a lot nor pretended but now I feel like I can ''disconnect'' from the previous stage of taking things 2 heart...


----------



## Rambler

As lock down restrictions have been somewhat loosened here in England I met with a friend in a public space. It's been my first proper social contact since the start of lockdown. We met at a local Lancashire river side beauty spot, where I remember playing as a child. Today has been dry but very windy - and quite cool compared to the wonderful weather we had pretty well all of April during lockdown! Slightly off put because someone had erected a hand painted sign stating 'Save Lives Stay Home'. There were a few people about - baut hardly crowds. So I don't feel too guilty.


----------



## Flamme

Was with a colleague on drink...My ''poison'' was the Jamaican coffee, ewspresso + Captain Morgan Rum + Brown shugar...Not THAT brown sugar! lol It goes str8 2 head... Nice evening.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The corona lockdown has been getting to me over the last week or so, despite plenty to do and an allotment to which to escape. It's partly the lack of a change of scene, I think, partly the lack of face-to-face social contact and partly a sense of despair at the ghastly combo of charlatans and their sycophants who allegedly govern the country. Moments of real anger well up, but most of my mood has been a blank lack of interest in anything: just get through the day, don't forget to eat. And with my long, long history of depression, that's a real warning sign. At least I'm aware of it! Given our age and my asthma, Mrs Pat and I have been isolating as much as possible, but I can see that breaking down sooner rather than later. Perhaps I should put together a playlist of cheerful, uplifting music? Jacques Ibert - your time has come!


----------



## senza sordino

Last week, I went on my longest ever bicycle ride. I cycled about 45 km (30 miles). I was gone five hours. At the half way point I had lunch and rested. And on my return trip, I stopped a couple of times. I was probably cycling for four hours in total. This is hardly Tour de France speed, but for me this was good. 

Yesterday, I went for a 12 km (7.5 miles) walk. This took about 2 hours 30 minutes. Unfortunately, this was all urban / suburban walking. 

However, I'm a bit of a weekend warrior. I should be walking of cycling during the week also. I don't do that as much. I used to walk or cycle to work and be on my feet all day while working. Now, I'm at home and sitting down all day in front of the computer. I feel like I'm getting heavier.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fbuchlasturias
This might be silly, but I had fun playing around with my Buchla Easel soft-synth from Arturia and had to put on a kind of wrong drumbeat. It's Albeniz man! Lately I've been learning about synthesizers. That is a very complicated thing!!!


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> Last week, I went on my longest ever bicycle ride. I cycled about 45 km (30 miles). I was gone five hours. At the half way point I had lunch and rested. And on my return trip, I stopped a couple of times. I was probably cycling for four hours in total. This is hardly Tour de France speed, but for me this was good.
> 
> Yesterday, I went for a 12 km (7.5 miles) walk. This took about 2 hours 30 minutes. Unfortunately, this was all urban / suburban walking.
> 
> However, I'm a bit of a weekend warrior. I should be walking of cycling during the week also. I don't do that as much. I used to walk or cycle to work and be on my feet all day while working. Now, I'm at home and sitting down all day in front of the computer. I feel like I'm getting heavier.


I wish someone had told me, when I was young, to put off all the exercising and weight training and personal bests in crosscountry etc., until I got old. I'm so bored with it all now. I really need it now (not when I was forty).

I have reams of data and daily descriptions (for my memories). I would recommend waiting until 55 and then get enthusiastic about a sensible program. Those people seem to be the healthy ones I see among my friends and acquaintances.


----------



## Luchesi

Luchesi said:


> I wish someone had told me, when I was young, to put off all the exercising and weight training and personal bests in crosscountry etc., until I got old. I'm so bored with it all now. I really need it now (not when I was forty).
> 
> I have reams of data and daily descriptions (for my memories). I would recommend waiting until 55 and then get enthusiastic about a sensible program. Those people seem to be the healthy ones I see among my friends and acquaintances.


Added:
IMV, strenuous exercise is crucial for children so that their bones grow strong and have a lot of reserve later on. You can see the difference between older people my age who did participate in strenuous exercise early on and those who didn't do much. I bought a pedometer back as soon as they became available (and later all the expensive sports watches, very cool) but seeing young adults jogging makes me concerned. Will they keep it up? Will they be motivated later when they need the balance and the strength?


----------



## senza sordino

Luchesi said:


> I wish someone had told me, when I was young, to put off all the exercising and weight training and personal bests in crosscountry etc., until I got old. I'm so bored with it all now. I really need it now (not when I was forty).
> 
> I have reams of data and daily descriptions (for my memories). I would recommend waiting until 55 and then get enthusiastic about a sensible program. Those people seem to be the healthy ones I see among my friends and acquaintances.


I will turn 55 later this year. In my youth, I was very fit. I had an athletic scholarship to university, it's hard to believe that now when you look at me. And also hard to believe because I didn't keep it up and I don't watch any sports of any sort now.

During my athletic days I was 165 lbs (75 kg) (11 1/2 stone). I'm now pushing 190 lbs. I do not want to break the 200 lb barrier, I must try to either maintain my weight or lose. If I continue as is, middle age and old age spread will cause me to break that 200 lb barrier. I do not want that. I'd be happy to lose 20 lbs.

I don't like running anymore, as it hurts my joints - knees, ankles, hips. But I like walking and cycling. I will try to keep up these long walks and long cycles through the summer.

One day in the future when travelling is allowed again, I'd like to walk across Dartmoor, in Devon SE England, or walk across the Yorkshire Dales. Each are two or three day walks. I've not particularly wanted to hike the trails here as they are a bit too wild and mountainous. And the Appalachian Trail or the Pacific Crest Trail is far too ambitious for me. The Camino de Santiago in Spain is ambitious too, but also possibly too crowded.


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> I will turn 55 later this year. In my youth, I was very fit. I had an athletic scholarship to university, it's hard to believe that now when you look at me. And also hard to believe because I didn't keep it up and I don't watch any sports of any sort now.
> 
> During my athletic days I was 165 lbs (75 kg) (11 1/2 stone). I'm now pushing 190 lbs. I do not want to break the 200 lb barrier, I must try to either maintain my weight or lose. If I continue as is, middle age and old age spread will cause me to break that 200 lb barrier. I do not want that. I'd be happy to lose 20 lbs.
> 
> I don't like running anymore, as it hurts my joints - knees, ankles, hips. But I like walking and cycling. I will try to keep up these long walks and long cycles through the summer.
> 
> One day in the future when travelling is allowed again, I'd like to walk across Dartmoor, in Devon SE England, or walk across the Yorkshire Dales. Each are two or three day walks. I've not particularly wanted to hike the trails here as they are a bit too wild and mountainous. And the Appalachian Trail or the Pacific Crest Trail is far too ambitious for me. The Camino de Santiago in Spain is ambitious too, but also possibly too crowded.


I do some gardening - keeps me limber. I used to think that exercising would keep the weight off, but it has very little to do with it, only around the edges. Two years ago I was 195, now I'm 159. I'm trying to stay below 160. It was all about trying to eat as a 'human' from our natural origins. And so, nothing else has ever worked so well for me -- and why should it?? When you understand the real problem..

...One thing I did that really helped me was picking up a paint can in my garage and weighing it. They're 6 lbs. I was carrying around 5 or 6 paint cans of extra weight, in everything I did. That's a lot. It was an eye opener.


----------



## Barbebleu

Talked to my five year old granddaughter on FaceTime this afternoon. Roll on the day I can hold her and cuddle her again. I’m 71 so every day not spending real time with her is a real trial.


----------



## Flamme

Trying 2 keep myself occupied either with work, house chores or music, movies, boox, trying not 2 overthink about being ''isolated'' from most of my family just because I finally spoken the Truth...I will not be walked over without resistance, I will not go gently into that ''good'' night, Im not nobodys doormat!


----------



## Rambler

Warm day here in Lancashire, north west England. I walked from the outskirts of Darwen to Darwen Tower on the moors above the town. From the tower there were views of large plumes of smoke coming from the moors about a mile away. You could make out below the smoke a continuous 'wall' of fire a couple of feet or so high extending about a mile from end to end. I watched as a helicopter kept picking up water from the nearby reservoir and dropping if on the ground in front of the flames. According to the local news this was probably started by someone having a barbecue on the moors. Seeing how dry the last couple of months have been some people just have no sense. Unfortunately there are a lot of ground nesting birds on these moors - so bad news for them.

Although the north west of England is famed for being rather too damp - in recent years we seem to be plagued with moorland fires.


----------



## Kopachris

Protests across the river from me, in Portland, all weekend... videos show they were peaceful until the police started using flash bangs and tear gas. No political message from me, just stating the facts occurring in my life right now.

Interesting times...


----------



## Flamme

Idk buddy, I c many builings burned and looted and portland has a long ''tradition'' of left wing violence and 2 ppl were brutally beaten in protests u describe...


----------



## Rambler

Another warm day in Lancashire and with the relaxing of the lockdown restrictions I drove to see my 87 year old mother who I haven't seen since the start of the lockdown. She's on her own, and not in the best of health, so she's finding the current situation hard. She's not normally prone to dark thoughts, but I can tell she feels she might not have that much time left to her, and what she has is being wasted. Any way we had a meal together in her garden. Hopefully her spirits will improve.


----------



## Art Rock

Recovering from a short illness that started on Wednesday (fever, tiredness in the legs, uncontrollable shaking of hands and arms - something that I have every few years, so it's probably a dormant virus that gets active in times of stress). An annoying side-effect is that at the moment I cannot stand listening to music.


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> Recovering from a short illness that started on Wednesday (fever, tiredness in the legs, uncontrollable shaking of hands and arms - something that I have every few years, so it's probably a dormant virus that gets active in times of stress). An annoying side-effect is that at the moment I cannot stand listening to music.


Hope things improve soon for you.


----------



## TxllxT

Art Rock said:


> Recovering from a short illness that started on Wednesday (fever, tiredness in the legs, uncontrollable shaking of hands and arms - something that I have every few years, so it's probably a dormant virus that gets active in times of stress). An annoying side-effect is that at the moment I cannot stand listening to music.


Better apply for the free Covid 19 check...


----------



## Art Rock

Nah, it's already gone again. And it's exactly like I had before, and without coughing.


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Nah, it's already gone again. And it's exactly like I had before, and without coughing.


A few weeks ago I felt flushed and warm. OK, I thought, this is the big one! It's better than the years of sickness and pain of cancer (many of my friends have gone through).

I checked with a thermometer and no elevated temperature. It went away in an hour, but quite a scare.

Am I one of those carriers now? How long should I stay FAR away from everybody? A month? 6 months? Am I immune now?


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Recovering from a short illness that started on Wednesday (fever, tiredness in the legs, uncontrollable shaking of hands and arms - something that I have every few years, so it's probably a dormant virus that gets active in times of stress).* An annoying side-effect is that at the moment I cannot stand listening to music.*


I totally understand. I am suffering with seizures and often before or after one I can't take lights nor sounds.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes - I also have that when I have one of my other recurring issues: equilibrium problems with enhanced sensitivity to sound.
Fortunately I feel a lot better already, and I have good hopes that tomorrow things will be back to normal.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Yes - I also have that when I have one of my other recurring issues: *equilibrium problems with enhanced sensitivity to sound.*
> Fortunately I feel a lot better already, and I have good hopes that tomorrow things will be back to normal.


I have this too.

I have had some very bad attacks.

Now that I think about it, I am tired of all these maladies. I really am. Cancer, kidney, heart rhythm, PTSD, seizures, arthritis, vertigo, sever hypertension, constant visual distortions...

lol, no joke, I am ready to move on.

in the meantime, where did I put those headphones!


----------



## Art Rock

On the positive side, I feel OK again, and am listening to music (Roussel, piano works).

On the negative side, I'm struggling with Google about the upcoming prolongation of our gallery's domain registration - I have updated my info with the new credit card information over a month ago, but I keep getting emails that it is expired. So far, the Google helpdesk has not been able to help me. These things are so frustrating.

ETA: well, it took me two full hours but it looks like I found and rectified the problem. The solution was not even hinted at in the emails and the reactions from Google support.


----------



## Sascha121

A sunny sunday here in Sweden, working on Mendelssohn’s songs without words! Tommorrow again dealing with this Corona problem as a health care worker and I’m off on friday, hope to send them on youtube


----------



## Flamme

My aunt came and we did a major cleaning of the house throwing so many stuff, from the fridge, many fruits and vegetables that expired, no1 is around 2 make all thosae cakes and brandies anymore...It was a bit of a sad moment but needed...Both me and mum were prone 2 burying ourselves in things we ''can need l8r'', not like hoarding but still ovewrwhelming...I need 2 get over myself and throw away many ''useless'' reminders of the times passed


----------



## ldiat

i finally got my hair cut today....i was ready to put it in a pony tail like when i was a hippie!! or a 'man bun"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This school year I've been teaching "music in perspective" for the first year after mainly teaching classical guitar since 1996. For end of year fun, I did a survey with the class, to see which composers they liked the most. The winners were:
JS Bach, Haydn, Beethoven, Schumann and Grieg. Smart 17/18 year old folks there!


----------



## Flamme

Got assaulted by a crow! 2day when I went 2 work I was climbing the stairs 2 the entrance of the building and saw something like a ''wounded crow'' on it...I passed it by when I saqw something like a black rock falling towards me...Instinctively I lowered my head, but in the process I smashed my mouth on a bike wheel, not so nice! Good thing my reflexes still work...Then I realised it was not a ''wounded'' but a young bird and I just got ''crowed'' by mams or paps of this little fella...When I left the building I heard them cawing like hell...https://streamable.com/vypcad Some beautiful storms happen ing...Lathough I dislike the humidity after them the experience of STORM, wind, thunder and freshsness is something that I adore...https://streamable.com/kbfemm


----------



## DeepR

I'm dealing with a burnout for a couple of months now (coinciding with, but unrelated to the corona crisis). 
It's tough, very tough sometimes. The ups and downs....
At worst, everything is too much and I can't do anything but lay in bed or sit and do nothing, with all kinds of annoying physical symptoms from stress, severe fatigue and emotional instability. 
At best, I feel energetic and hopeful, like I can do nearly everything again and full recovery is close within reach . But then I start to get a bit more active, overreach, aaaaand it's back.... and I've been bouncing back and forth for a few months now.
My god this is getting frustrating.


----------



## aleazk

DeepR said:


> I'm dealing with a burnout for a couple of months now (coinciding with, but unrelated to the corona crisis).
> It's tough, very tough sometimes. The ups and downs....
> At worst, everything is too much and I can't do anything but lay in bed or sit and do nothing, with all kinds of annoying physical symptoms from stress, severe fatigue and emotional instability.
> At best, I feel energetic and hopeful, like I can do nearly everything again and full recovery is close within reach . But then I start to get a bit more active, overreach, aaaaand it's back.... and I've been bouncing back and forth for a few months now.
> My god this is getting frustrating.


Those are also typical symptoms of clinical depression too. Have you already considered that option?


----------



## DeepR

aleazk said:


> Those are also typical symptoms of clinical depression too. Have you already considered that option?


Yeah I have and I can't rule it out but it seems unlikely. In hindsight I've had all kinds of vague stress symptoms (mostly stomach issues, chest pains, hyperventilating etc.) that have been building up for many months. It was only after I had myself physically examined when I started to realize that it could be a burnout. Doctor and psychologist think so too.
This is obviously very simplified, but here's what I've read about the difference between burnout and depression: With a burnout you want to, but you can't. With depression you can, but don't want to.


----------



## Snazzy

DeepR said:


> Yeah I have and I can't rule it out but it seems unlikely. In hindsight I've had all kinds of vague stress symptoms (mostly stomach issues, chest pains, hyperventilating etc.) that have been building up for many months. It was only after I had myself physically examined when I started to realize that it could be a burnout. Doctor and psychologist think so too.
> This is obviously very simplified, but here's what I've read about the difference between burnout and depression: With a burnout you want to, but you can't. With depression you can, but don't want to.


I hope you recover soon DeepR. Is it your line of work that has caused burnout and health issues? 
Just a glimmer of hope is my brother suffered from depression for a longtime, now with treatment and whatsoever he seems back to how I knew him, a bright, energetic, go ahead person. His younger days were spent in the Army Royal Engineers Bomb Disposal unit. He had a terrible accident and nearly died with his body being badly burnt, he survived but he suffered from PTSD, but has improved substantially. He is a lot more motivated, Anyway, has taken up his old hobbies and now buys tractors , renovates them to sell. He spends most of his days out in his massive tool shed busying himself, and never without his dog , going for walks. 
I have learnt something from your post that , Depression is different to Burnout, as you say, with Depression you can do these things but you don't want to ,and for a time he could not even organise his day.

I wish you well soon DeepR.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Got assaulted by a crow! 2day when I went 2 work I was climbing the stairs 2 the entrance of the building and saw something like a ''wounded crow'' on it...I passed it by when I saqw something like a black rock falling towards me...Instinctively I lowered my head, but in the process I smashed my mouth on a bike wheel, not so nice! Good thing my reflexes still work...Then I realised it was not a ''wounded'' but a young bird and I just got ''crowed'' by mams or paps of this little fella...When I left the building I heard them cawing like hell...https://streamable.com/vypcad Some beautiful storms happen ing...Lathough I dislike the humidity after them the experience of STORM, wind, thunder and freshsness is something that I adore...https://streamable.com/kbfemm


What are they saying in your video? Are they scolding you?


----------



## Open Book

Flamme said:


> Got assaulted by a crow! 2day when I went 2 work I was climbing the stairs 2 the entrance of the building and saw something like a ''wounded crow'' on it...I passed it by when I saqw something like a black rock falling towards me...Instinctively I lowered my head, but in the process I smashed my mouth on a bike wheel, not so nice! Good thing my reflexes still work...Then I realised it was not a ''wounded'' but a young bird and I just got ''crowed'' by mams or paps of this little fella...When I left the building I heard them cawing like hell...https://streamable.com/vypcad Some beautiful storms happen ing...Lathough I dislike the humidity after them the experience of STORM, wind, thunder and freshsness is something that I adore...https://streamable.com/kbfemm


I love crows. I helped take care of a wounded crow that was rehabilitated but couldn't fly anymore. She was used in children's nature programs but most of the time lived in a shed. I fed and entertained her and cleaned up. In return she entertained me. She was smart and had a real personality. She liked music. It's thrilling to see a wild animal up close and interact with it when it's as interesting a crow.


----------



## Flamme

I liked them 2...When my mum was ill, I looked at them as some kind of messengers from the ''world below'', from death and tried 2 ''appease'' them with lots of small gifts...My mum always h8ed them and laughed at my babbling or ''cawing'' about them all the time...When she passed away my view changed...Now I c in them something intelligent but demonic and definitely supernatural...They re not ordinary birds in any way, shape or form. I c darkness and sorrow.


Luchesi said:


> What are they saying in your video? Are they scolding you?


I think they are focused on woman underneath their tree, who picked a really nice place 2 beg 4 money...


----------



## Open Book

Flamme said:


> I liked them 2...When my mum was ill, I looked at them as some kind of messengers from the ''world below'', from death and tried 2 ''appease'' them with lots of small gifts...My mum always h8ed them and laughed at my babbling or ''cawing'' about them all the time...When she passed away my view changed...Now I c in them something intelligent but demonic and definitely supernatural...They re not ordinary birds in any way, shape or form. I c darkness and sorrow.


A lot of people don't like crows, they're an animal that has been persecuted by humans throughout history. Crows are impressive (my crow even gave me a name, a special caw she used just for me) but they are not supernatural. They wouldn't allow them at a children's program if they were.


----------



## Flamme

Idk buddy my instinct tells me they aree sinister birds...I used 2 count magpies lead by an old english folk song...



 Last year i saw 2 many solo MPs...


----------



## Guest

Besides TC I have participated in another classical forum that is probably known to many here. I deleted my account there, mainly because I am fed up with a moderator there who uses his powers to bully members, and because of the extent to which personal attacks are tolerated. I hardly have time to listen to music these days, but I will be participating here.


----------



## Flamme

U can delete ur account, urself? So lame 2 be bully on classical musick 4um, whether u r a mod or a ''simple'' user...


----------



## Guest

Yes, it is not like here, where deleting an account used to be impossible and now is possible but not obvious. Anyway, most of the moderators there are saints, but there is one whose power, in my opinion, has gone to his head. It is enough to put me off, especially since TC is here.

Anyway, they have other problems. In the last 6 weeks they have had two crashes where the entire site had to be restored from backup, with weeks of postings lost. I may have to go back and delete my account again.


----------



## Joe B

Today is the last day of school in the district where I teach. Vacation has offically begun.
YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Joe B said:


> Today is the last day of school in the district where I teach. Vacation has offically begun.
> YEAH!!!!!


Good for you in the Astral Plane 7-B! One more week here


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Covid lockdown is really beginning to get to me: emotionally fragile, short fuse, self-critical. 
I'm close to sending a book to press but, following a software glitch today that threatened to freeze the whole thing, I damn nearly just deleted all the folders and chucked it in. 
Sleeping badly too.
Such is life. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Room2201974

Open Book said:


> A lot of people don't like crows, they're an animal that has been persecuted by humans throughout history. Crows are impressive (my crow even gave me a name, a special caw she used just for me) but they are not supernatural. They wouldn't allow them at a children's program if they were.


Corvid 19


----------



## cwarchc

Well the youngest managed to get himself out of Paris
He's down in London today looking for somewhere to live
So he can start his new job at the Crick institute


----------



## DeepR

Snazzy said:


> I hope you recover soon DeepR. Is it your line of work that has caused burnout and health issues?
> Just a glimmer of hope is my brother suffered from depression for a longtime, now with treatment and whatsoever he seems back to how I knew him, a bright, energetic, go ahead person. His younger days were spent in the Army Royal Engineers Bomb Disposal unit. He had a terrible accident and nearly died with his body being badly burnt, he survived but he suffered from PTSD, but has improved substantially. He is a lot more motivated, Anyway, has taken up his old hobbies and now buys tractors , renovates them to sell. He spends most of his days out in his massive tool shed busying himself, and never without his dog , going for walks.
> I have learnt something from your post that , Depression is different to Burnout, as you say, with Depression you can do these things but you don't want to ,and for a time he could not even organise his day.
> 
> I wish you well soon DeepR.


Thanks for your kind words.
Sounds like your brother went through a lot, good to hear he's doing better now.

Burnout is something I wouldn't even wish for my worst enemies, if I had any enemies...
Once this combination of severe stress and exhaustion takes hold of your body, it's so hard to get out of your system. It's like I have to reinvent my entire being, to get out of this "action mode" and relearn how to relax. I have to force myself to come to a stop and do (almost) nothing for a large part of the day. The only real activity I have these days is walking in nature. Slowly but surely I will get out of this.


----------



## Sonata

Overall my family and I have been well in this craziest of years. I've been away from TalkClassical in the last year, owing to my latest obsession having been to audiobooks rather than music, but the pendulum is shifting back. Overall I am well, coming up on my sixth year at my current job, the longest I've held a single position in my professional career so I am pleased. I've also picked up a second job where I put in a couple shifts a month and the extra income is most welcome now of all times.

Today has been a rough day though. My sister and nephew are in town visiting and literally at the same time my sister receives a phone call that she's getting laid off from her teaching job due to budget cuts, my ten year old boy was suffering from his first asthma attack . Fortunately, being a physician assistant, I was able to get an inhaler called in for him so he didn't require an ER visit. Even so, I'll be getting him in for a checkup with his doctor next week


----------



## ldiat

sooo guess what i get to do on Tuesday June 16, 2020?? i get a Colonoscopy!! yea!! yea right! like i am really looking forward to this have to drink a gallon of a solution w/ in a time limit so it--you know........


----------



## Luchesi

ldiat said:


> sooo guess what i get to do on Tuesday June 16, 2020?? i get a Colonoscopy!! yea!! yea right! like i am really looking forward to this have to drink a gallon of a solution w/ in a time limit so it--you know........


For a few days afterward you feel cleaned out. You feel healthier. Or maybe I imagined it. There are some kooky people who say it's very very beneficial. Take notes.


----------



## Room2201974

ldiat said:


> sooo guess what i get to do on Tuesday June 16, 2020?? i get a Colonoscopy!! yea!! yea right! like i am really looking forward to this have to drink a gallon of a solution w/ in a time limit so it--you know........


So will this limit or increase the number of Song of the Days you post?


----------



## Taggart

ldiat said:


> sooo guess what i get to do on Tuesday June 16, 2020?? i get a Colonoscopy!! yea!! yea right! like i am really looking forward to this have to drink a gallon of a solution w/ in a time limit so it--you know........


Hope the results (of the scan) are good.


----------



## Flamme

Was at my sister to visit my her and my nephew. Had a lunch after...He is as sweet as sugar, but 2 sorrows tortured my soul. First that my mum wasnt there to caress him and the second that I don't have one like that at home...I feel her presence all the time, and I KNOW she watches over us with her soul, but the absence of her body is sometimes too hard to bare. Very good and productive atmosphere without any dark undertones...:angel:


----------



## ldiat

Luchesi said:


> For a few days afterward you feel cleaned out. You feel healthier. Or maybe I imagined it. There are some kooky people who say it's very very beneficial. Take notes.


well it is done. people would say the doctors give a drug like puts one in a twi-lite. heck they put me under, knocked me out and the next thing i remember i am in a recovery room thinking i am still in the room where its going to be done!! and yes i feel better-but hungry and thirsty!!


----------



## ldiat

Taggart said:


> Hope the results (of the scan) are good.


thank you! the results....all clear!! YEA!!!


----------



## ldiat

Room2201974 said:


> So will this limit or increase the number of Song of the Days you post?


i feel good(oh thats a song i can post) and it will not limit!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> thank you! the results....all clear!! YEA!!!


Good to hear, keep it that way !!


----------



## Flamme

ldiat said:


> thank you! the results....all clear!! YEA!!!


Good 4 ya!
Last evening I was with couple of old friends in a bar and had a smashy time...Drank some exotic beers and we talked about everything! Found out one of my friends who I thought had a pitch perfect life, I even envied him had a major psychological crisis few years ago and took to sedatives! Its kinda reassuring when u find out u r not the only one!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SUMMERVACATION!!! I might be drunk...


----------



## Flamme

I cant really find much happiness in seasons anymore not only because of WEIRD weather all around but a feeling I lost so many near and dear people who made that picture in my head complete and almost perfect...The linden is in bloom all around and the scent is heavenly, even that is a weak word, this year, perhaps because of all the rain that fell, but I cannot enjoy it properly because of profound loneliness that I feel.


----------



## senza sordino

Summer vacation starts this afternoon. We had our final staff meeting, online, this morning. 

It has been a difficult end of year because of the pandemic and school closures. I must say that I am disappointed with some of my colleagues. At the start of the school suspension in March the Minister of Education stated that no student would be penalized for working at home - essentially marks do not count. We are to teach online, but not grade our students. Some students took that as a free pass and chose to do nothing. But this also meant for some teachers that they didn't do much either. 

I assigned about 5 assignments per class in ten weeks. My students had to complete these with every question correct before I would note the assignment as complete. So when the student handed in the task, I looked it over, said which questions were incorrect, provided feedback and hints, and returned the work. This back and forth would continue until every question was correct. In the end, 33% of all my students completed all the work, and about 50% of all the assignments were completed. (Some students completed some of the work, but not all). About a dozen of my 180 students did nothing. I figured that this was a chance for students to learn without the pressure of grades. Learn for the sake of learning, learn because learning is good for you.

Some of my colleagues didn't bother reading over the student's work. Whatever the student submitted was noted as complete. No feedback. It didn't matter if all of the questions were correct, or none. If grades don't count, then why should the student and teacher work? This I found to be a disappointing attitude on the part of some teachers. I learned a lot about my colleagues this past three months, what they think is important, what they value, and how hard they are prepared to work. 

Report cards were difficult also. We had a regular template and a new template. I merged the two, spent a lot of time fixing the muddled tenses of past and present. I wrote personal comments, counted and then reported how many online assignments were finished. I spent many hours in the last few days getting it right. I was able to read many report cards and comments made by other teachers. While most were good, some teachers wrote almost nothing, some comments had multiple grammatical errors, spelling errors, clumsy syntax and in one case the wrong gender (Comment: He did all of his homework. This was a female student!) 

Am I a chump for working so hard? I could do so much less and still keep my job and current salary.


----------



## Guest

Got this lovely alert on my phone this afternoon.









This is the type of alert normally reserved for notice that a tornado is near and I should take shelter immediately. Harris Country is central Houston. I'm actually just outside Harris Country in Montgomery Country.


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> Summer vacation starts this afternoon. We had our final staff meeting, online, this morning.
> 
> It has been a difficult end of year because of the pandemic and school closures. I must say that I am disappointed with some of my colleagues. At the start of the school suspension in March the Minister of Education stated that no student would be penalized for working at home - essentially marks do not count. We are to teach online, but not grade our students. Some students took that as a free pass and chose to do nothing. But this also meant for some teachers that they didn't do much either.
> 
> I assigned about 5 assignments per class in ten weeks. My students had to complete these with every question correct before I would note the assignment as complete. So when the student handed in the task, I looked it over, said which questions were incorrect, provided feedback and hints, and returned the work. This back and forth would continue until every question was correct. In the end, 33% of all my students completed all the work, and about 50% of all the assignments were completed. (Some students completed some of the work, but not all). About a dozen of my 180 students did nothing. I figured that this was a chance for students to learn without the pressure of grades. Learn for the sake of learning, learn because learning is good for you.
> 
> Some of my colleagues didn't bother reading over the student's work. Whatever the student submitted was noted as complete. No feedback. It didn't matter if all of the questions were correct, or none. If grades don't count, then why should the student and teacher work? This I found to be a disappointing attitude on the part of some teachers. I learned a lot about my colleagues this past three months, what they think is important, what they value, and how hard they are prepared to work.
> 
> Report cards were difficult also. We had a regular template and a new template. I merged the two, spent a lot of time fixing the muddled tenses of past and present. I wrote personal comments, counted and then reported how many online assignments were finished. I spent many hours in the last few days getting it right. I was able to read many report cards and comments made by other teachers. While most were good, some teachers wrote almost nothing, some comments had multiple grammatical errors, spelling errors, clumsy syntax and in one case the wrong gender (Comment: He did all of his homework. This was a female student!)
> 
> Am I a chump for working so hard? I could do so much less and still keep my job and current salary.


I'm curious about what's being taught today? In your classes. I haven't had kids in school in a long time. It's probably not recognizable to me. Different terms, a different 'theory' of education. Does anything stand out in your mind as innovative for the good students?

I just teach piano privately. I also give a portion of our technical briefings during our projects (usually ozone depletion sampling launches)).

Physicists and chemists are somewhat like children in briefings. lol We video each briefing, and it's amazing what goes on...


----------



## senza sordino

Luchesi said:


> I'm curious about what's being taught today? Does anything stand out in your mind as innovative for the good students?


Every five years or so new ideas come to us. Right now it's "Core Competencies" This is a fancy term for communication skills, social skills, critical thinking and creativity. As if we had never taught this before!

"Differentiated learning" is in the curriculum too. However, I'm not sure I can tailor individual programs to each of my nearly 200 students each year. (I'm a typical urban high school teacher here)

Also, we are to be integrating "aboriginal (first nations) perspectives" into the curriculum. (In Canada we do not use the term Native Indians anymore and haven't for years). In my specialty I'm not sure how to do this. Moreover, I'm an old white guy who was educated in the old European tradition. If we are to be teaching aboriginal perspectives, we should be hiring specialist teachers and first nations teachers for this. I am sensitive to this, but I can't be expected to teach it.

Over the years, educational terms have come and gone: integration, concept mastery, formative and summative assessment. The current terms will also become part if this list and we will have new terms.

_(Perhaps I should start an education thread. You can all have your say.)_

To answer your second question: No.


----------



## Flamme

Feeling ''over-worked'' and fatigues lately...I work like never before. Upsides-more moneys, less time to think about the past and a loss that still plagues me...Dwonsides- tiredness and lack of time for anything else except doing dishes and falling into bed. But today I made an exception because I picked up the grass I trimmed days before and also trimmed the hedge, a pretty big job for evening. But I felt great after and dark thoughts went away...I feel like the wall that I built around me starts to crack and ''demons'' of sadness and rage just pour in...For days I cannot stop thinking about how it is unjust that mum cannot see anymore the beautiful flowers or feel the scent of linden that is especially strong this spring-mer...Then I got teary eyes and break down...It is always like that after work, especially new and stressful one like this, when I need someone special to talk about the day, my experiences...I feel not lonely, I have more contacts with ''outside world'' than ever, but Abandoned, yeah thats the word. Like when Jesus on the cross uttered those words ''Father, why have you forsaken me...'' And Im not even a xtian... I feel so...Helpless...I wish soo much it was all a bad dream and that one day I will see a familiar site coming home from work...


----------



## TxllxT

*Tepla monastery*

When the EU member states lifted the travel ban we immediately booked our holiday in the Czech Republic. First we stayed three nights in Carlsbad. Carlsbad / Karlovy Vary is perhaps Europe's most famous spa resort where the old nobility, the new rich & famous (Goethe, Beethoven) of the late nineteenth century used to gather, walk and enjoy the spa procedures. We didn't take a mud bath, but used the apartment for making car trips to the immediate surroundings outside Carlsbad. So we visited the Premonstrant monastery in Tepla, which is still waiting for a complete restauration overhaul. In the park one can admire a new Way of the Cross made by the sculptor Václav Gatarik from 2015 to 2017. 14 miniature stages have been put on pedestals, so one can admire the objects from very close distance.







The photo shown here has been unnaturally brightened. What was so eye-catching for us about these miniature composition of clay sculptures is the enormous expressiveness of the Roman soldier and his bulldog (on the right in this photo), who reappears in almost every stage of the Cross. The Roman soldier happens to wear a German WWII helmet and his dog is truly a nasty creature you wouldn't like to meet in real. All of a sudden the 'historic' setting is set free from the Roman times. We have seen may Ways of the Cross. Most of these are uninspiring, to tell the truth. But this set of 14 ceramic arrays made our day.


----------



## Granate

Been more than one month doing Jump Rope and workouts for the first time in my life and my body is showing changes for the better. Not in a rush, but I'm afraid that sooner than later I'm going to need to develop the abs so it catches up with arms, shoulders, back and legs.

I feel so accomplished. I hope I can stay like this for a very long time. Loneliness can be a black hole. It's been super hard to get out of it.


----------



## TxllxT

On our way back from our family visit in the Czech Republic we are staying for two nights in the Bohemian Forest. Today we revisited the Renaissance gem of South-West Bohemia Cesky Krumlov. Normally this touristic hot spot is filled with Chinese, Austrian and German people, but after corona it has been taken over by the Czechs themselves. During the summer the Moldau river (which has been tamed under the communists after Smetana composed the music) is heavily being trafficked by canoes, rafts and in between types of floating things.








Very nice to watch this water enthusiasm from the various bridges that cross the river. In the evening we returned from our day trip to continue the Bohemian joy with a good meal in a hospoda (pub restaurant) together with non-pasteurized tap beer. So what you can order for say 6 Euros?








I had the Eisbein with grey bread, horseradish, chili pepper and mustard.


----------



## Jacck

TxllxT said:


> Very nice to watch this water enthusiasm from the various bridges that cross the river. In the evening we returned from our day trip to continue the Bohemian joy with a good meal in a hospoda (pub restaurant) together with non-pasteurized tap beer. So what you can order for say 6 Euros?


rafting is a favorite pasttime of many Czechs. There have been droughts over the last couple of years, so not enough water in the rivers. This year the rain has been abundant and plenty of water in the rivers, so many Czechs went rafting even during the heavy rains. Something like 7 people have drowned so far. My brother took his two children 5 and 7 years to raft a river. The grandparents were pretty angry at him that he is reckless to take children on a river.


----------



## jim prideaux

I was at work today....one of the campuses (plural?) that makes up the college I work at. It also happens to be the secondary school I started at 50 years ago this summer. I had a telephone conversation outside with my son. We discussed a number of things but primarily his son, born on the 23rd of June 2020. I am now a grandad and was looking around reflecting on the passage of time. We also discussed my picking up a vintage keyboard that he has bought for his recording studio.........I have just read the posts above regarding the Czech Republic. Having cancelled my trip to Sarajevo and Mostar this summer because of the current circumstances I am somewhat envious I must admit........but then again I will be seeing the 'little man' again next week.
In the middle of lockdown my son reminded me of the 'great day' a number of years ago when we visited the house of Jean Sibelius....We were in Helsinki and also visited Tallinn. My son did say that one day the three of us would do something very similar......I wonder!


----------



## TxllxT

*Loket, Goethe and Carlsbad*

Today it ought to have been an ugly rainy day according to all weather forecasts. So we went to the town of Loket / Ellbogen / Elbow, 10 minutes by car from Carlsbad. Just to do something on a rainy, ugly day. But all of a sudden the clouds disappeared and a sharp sun showed itself. Loket has a huge medieval castle with a huge amount of Czechs waiting in front of the cash office.


















So we had a look around. The church is beautifully restored at the outside, but inside the communist beast shows its ugliest face. We spoke with a nun who was gold-plating the main altar. Hallucinating to see the neglect, the bad overall state inside, and a young nun working with gold. There are two old hotels in Loket. One, Zum Weissen Ross, was the favourite stay-over place of Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. Who is admiring Goethe today? Visit Loket and you will be romantically transported back to the romantic 19th century. It is peculiar that the Czech Republic has so many German cultural heritage within its borders. Archduke Ferdinand (killed at Serajevo in 1914) had all his riches stocked in a castle close to Prague. Close to Loket count Metternich (from the Viennese Congress after Napoleon) had a castle. The second hotel in Loket, St Florian, has a true Joseph Roth interior. Everywhere there are photos of Franz Joseph, Sissi, the Austrian army, and the two-headed eagle. Completely original. You can drink the same beer that they had been drinking and again: you will feel yourself transported into the good soldier Schwejk atmosphere.
After our visit to Loket we returned to an empty Carlsbad.








Everywhere in the Czech Republic linden trees are in full flower and really buzzing with bees. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

My son decided it would be fun to open up my Complete Rubinstein Box, take the discs out and start chewing on them. Collectors will be disappointed that there is one less of these out-of-print sets in the world.


----------



## violadude

Over the past month I have begun studying the Thai language, speaking, reading and writing, the whole 9 yards. My wife is Thai and I want to be prepared to communicate with people there if we ever end up living there instead of the U.S. Also her parents don't speak much English and it would suck to not be able to talk to my in-laws.


----------



## Granate

Summer storms in Valencia. It was fine on Sunday because it was my rest day for jump rope, but there were more today, so I had to train with jump rope inside in a fairly limited space.

I was surprised there was room for skipping in the entrance. Going through the excercise, I noticed that I was sweating and I wasn't outdoors as usual, so I considered to undress completely and skip naked just with my training shoes and Thomas Beecham playing Haydn's Symphony No.98 on the speakers, flexing squads in front of the mirror. You're welcome for your nightmares, but don't worry, I have the best looks and a small tummy.


----------



## Art Rock

Just sold two of my photographs printed on canvas in the gallery.


----------



## Merl

My god its hot here in Chiclana. 34 degrees and its 20.15pm.


----------



## Granate

Heeeeeeey! Coming back to the South in a week, probably. I don't know if we will be able to meet!

Fans and classical music are often great to cope with the heat. And I don't mean big bands like Beethoven or Mahler, I mean Haydn or Mozart!


----------



## Merl

Even hotter today. 38 degrees here this afternoon. Lovely cool, strong wind tonight but fortunately not levante.


----------



## Granate

Poor Merl is going to be forced to quarantine unless the news are just about England and not Scotland too. Send hugs and _mimos._


----------



## TxllxT

*Kampen*

Today we made a day trip to the grand Hanseatic town of Kampen (famous on TC because of a notable TC member)








The medieval inner city belongs to the biggest of Holland. This time we crossed the bridge over the river IJssel (a branch of the Rhine) for the first time.








On the left of the aerial photo above you can see a patch of sand beach, which was nicely crowded today because of the fine weather (25 degrees Celsius).
We love Kampen in particular because of a splendid Chinese restaurant (Happy Garden). 
The biggest church of Kampen, the Bovenkerk, boasts a huge Hinsz organ. During the Golden Age there existed a kind of competition among Dutch towns which had the most impressive organ. 








Alas, the church was closed today. As a relief we enjoyed a lovely ice-cream right opposite the church entrance.


----------



## Art Rock

You should have dropped into our gallery - in the Oudestraat. We were open.


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Poor Merl is going to be forced to quarantine unless the news are just about England and not Scotland too. Send hugs and _mimos._


Yep, we flew back the day after they made the Spanish quarantine announcement but its no big deal and I don't regret going away one bit. 
At least we got 11 days of hot sun, had a laugh and escaped the misery of the UK summer. . Since we got back to Scotland it's rained every single day. I come outta quarantine the day before I go back to work. Wish I could go back permanently.


----------



## TxllxT

Art Rock said:


> You should have dropped into our gallery - in the Oudestraat. We were open.


So your gallery must be very close to the tower, where each year a cow is being pulled up.









This cow-pulling is part of an old mocking tradition of the people of the nearby town of Zwolle at the not-so-bright Kampen people. The people of Kampen were said to be so thrifty, that when someone saw green grass growing on the top of the tower a cow was pulled up to graze it off. 
In order to make people aware of the cow hanging high up the tower a cow statue was placed down on the small square with the bronze cow looking up to her sorry sister up high. Where else you can find such a sympathetic cow statue with an enormous udder than in Holland?


----------



## Art Rock

Yup. See arrow.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I had what seemed like a mild cold last week, then someone who I share the house with tested positive for COVID this week, all but ensuring that I was the original carrier. Add me to the statistics, I guess. Just a polite reminder to everyone that even if you don’t think your symptoms are a big deal, get tested! The only lingering symptoms for me are loss of taste and smell, and I consider myself fortunate to not have it worse, but 14-day total quarantine is now a necessity.


----------



## En Passant

Art Rock said:


> You should have dropped into our gallery - in the Oudestraat. We were open.


Will be in the Netherlands "soon-ish" to visit family. I'd love to pop into your gallery.


----------



## Art Rock

You're welcome. 
Check in advance whether we're in town that day though...


----------



## En Passant

Art Rock said:


> You're welcome.
> Check in advance whether we're in town that day though...


Great I will do, gives me something to do while the kids are with their Grandparents.


----------



## En Passant

I could use some advice please. Our eldest two (twin girls) turn 11 on the 5th of August. They want a a Nintendo console, my wife and I were always against the kids being glued to a screen. So I’ve stayed faithful to this idea.

Their Aunt however is pressuring me to allow them to get a Nintendo. “All their friends have one”; Am I being too harsh?


----------



## Luchesi

En Passant said:


> I could use some advice please. Our eldest two (twin girls) turn 11 on the 5th of August. They want a a Nintendo console, my wife and I were always against the kids being glued to a screen. So I've stayed faithful to this idea.
> 
> Their Aunt however is pressuring me to allow them to get a Nintendo. "All their friends have one"; Am I being too harsh?


In my opinion, activities which are surrounded within good family relationships are less damaging than the warnings we hear. ...Extreme as it sounds, killing things on a flickering screen can be talked about and put into context. But maybe 11 yr olds aren't old enough for that.. 
Video games taking the place of healthier pursuits in dysfunctional families is the big issue. Kids learn a lot, effortlessly, with video activities. What do they learn? Well, the parents need to check out what's going on. Play along with them for a while?

What concerns me with my own grandchildren is that I developed interests in music and science, mostly on my own, at about 10 to 11 years of age. I still remember those feelings of discovery. Those budding interests have stayed with me. Video games would have drastically distracted me. Where would I be today, not a musician and without a career in science? This is not to say that all children can be as lucky as I was in this regard, as an only child before my siblings came along 9 years later.


----------



## Granate

I'm a former Nintendo player. I enjoyed both the old Wii console and the Nintendo DS with Pokémon games for most of my teenagehood, since I was 9. Most of my happiest memories belong there. I was really terrible at socialising. The rebirth of my love for music listening ended those years of video-game playing.

Note that I always hated War games or anything that could be a bit violent. Loved to play Wii Play and Sports, apart from Racing videogames. Nintendo had built a brand for multiplayer playing and what I usually see of people of my age and younger is that they socialise though these games even if they are extremely violent. I kind of wonder what did I miss during those years of isolation. Games were often my reward for being a good student.

What I would watch out today is to try to prevent your young ones becoming ludopaths. I behaved like one for one year and I really regret it. But today ludopath kids can waste much more money with tricks the games make, than when I played games.

Videogames have imprinted a great and very positive memory in my generation and will surely do with your children's. I would just tell you to guide them and *set boundaries* so they don't miss out other beautiful things life gives to people of their age. They'll grow up and eventually get tired of them (we haven't even thrown away our games and consoles).


----------



## En Passant

*Luchesi* & *Granate* thank you both very much. Based on what you have said I believe I am right to be worried about this. I will hold off buying it for a while, I suspect the forced isolation is what brought about the urge for a game console. Hopefully they will forget about it now we can go out again. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Granate

It's ok to hold to that decission, En Passant. I don't really think they will stop wanting videogames or anything that could help them catch up with their friends. Still, the ones who need to grow up are the children and not the adults. Have you wondered about which Nintendo games are on trend this season? How entertaining or sociable are they? I'm not onto that world but I have a friend two years older than me who is. Probably you could start thinking about the games and the opportunities instead of the console.

You may need to look up for current articles about the current dangers of videogames (which I think that have to do way more with ludopathy than violence appraisal) and instead of scaring you off, they could help you form a criteria that would both meet your values and enable your children to form a *healthy* and productive relationship with videogames, smartphones, social media...

And replying to Luchesi, I first developed huge love for Classical music while I was playing some videogames, and the second and definitive dive into Classical Music five years ago happened along Reggaeton and Urban music. Culture, Intelligence and Science is not all in life. Entertainment is also healthy. And I kind of regret not sharing that entertainment with other friends, if they were ever real friends during my childhood. If you trust those friends of your children as the better side of life, why not enable them to grow together?


----------



## Luchesi

Granate said:


> It's ok to hold to that decission, En Passant. I don't really think they will stop wanting videogames or anything that could help them catch up with their friends. Still, the ones who need to grow up are the children and not the adults. Have you wondered about which Nintendo games are on trend this season? How entertaining or sociable are they? I'm not onto that world but I have a friend two years older than me who is. Probably you could start thinking about the games and the opportunities instead of the console.
> 
> You may need to look up for current articles about the current dangers of videogames (which I think that have to do way more with ludopathy than violence appraisal) and instead of scaring you off, they could help you form a criteria that would both meet your values and enable your children to form a *healthy* and productive relationship with videogames, smartphones, social media...
> 
> And replying to Luchesi, I first developed huge love for Classical music while I was playing some videogames, and the second and definitive dive into Classical Music five years ago happened along Reggaeton and Urban music. Culture, Intelligence and Science is not all in life. Entertainment is also healthy. And I kind of regret not sharing that entertainment with other friends, if they were ever real friends during my childhood. If you trust those friends of your children as the better side of life, why not enable them to grow together?


Thanks. You surely have more experience than I've had. We shall see how the coming world of Virtual Reality will be healthy, or not. I'll be able to conduct a virtual orchestra!


----------



## En Passant

Granate said:


> It's ok to hold to that decission, En Passant...(


While you are probably right I home school our children and most days are scheduled while 3 days are left free for them to study/practice/play as they see fit. It works surprisingly well, they are not idle on their free days. I feel video games would disrupt this and most importantly my wife was against it so I feel if I give in I'm letting her down.

I'm aware of "Fortnite" it is the hot topic among the other parents in the village. The girls are more interested in "The Legend of Zelda". It doesn't seem all that bad typical hero's journey. Surprisingly it looks a lot like Studio GhibliL which may have caught their attention.

I have no problem with the kids playing games at their friend's house etc. I did buy the girls the Zelda "art book" and they take a lot of inspiration from it. That said as much as I feel like a bad parent right now I just don't see it as beneficial to them, in fact the opposite.

I appreciate both you and *Luchesi* taking the time to respond. I was not a typical kid I went to college at 14 before going to university at 16. I did not participate in "normal" activities as a child.


----------



## En Passant

Brits drink far too much, far too quickly. One of the reasons I gave up a very lucrative job was to be able to live my life with my family. Not just in Britain but in a lot of the parts of the world I’ve spent a great deal of time in Germany, Japan, Sweden and the US of A to a lesser extent. People seem to live to work and not work to live.

I miss France and the Netherlands much nicer work life balance there (in my opinion). I’ve just had a conversation with our local Butcher. From what he describes his daughter-in-law is an alcoholic and she’s only 22. 

She’s gone right off the deep end during the lockdown not being able to work “every night was like Friday night”. I will go round tomorrow and see if she’s willing to talk with me I have the feeling the answer will be no but my Sister is a psychiatrist so hopefully she will agree to a talk with my Sister.

Sorry to dump this on here but I’m genuinely upset. I said before this lockdown started there would be huge increase in suicide. There have been two just in our local area which is sparely populated.


----------



## TxllxT

En Passant said:


> Brits drink far too much, far too quickly. One of the reasons I gave up a very lucrative job was to be able to live my life with my family. Not just in Britain but in a lot of the parts of the world I've spent a great deal of time in Germany, Japan, Sweden and the US of A to a lesser extent. People seem to live to work and not work to live.
> 
> I miss France and the Netherlands much nicer work life balance there (in my opinion). I've just had a conversation with our local Butcher. From what he describes his daughter-in-law is an alcoholic and she's only 22.
> 
> She's gone right off the deep end during the lockdown not being able to work "every night was like Friday night". I will go round tomorrow and see if she's willing to talk with me I have the feeling the answer will be no but my Sister is a psychiatrist so hopefully she will agree to a talk with my Sister.
> 
> Sorry to dump this on here but I'm genuinely upset. I said before this lockdown started there would be huge increase in suicide. There have been two just in our local area which is sparely populated.


Don't know whether the work-life balance is much nicer in the Netherlands. The corona lockdown has caused a kind of sobering among the Dutch. This year they cannot fly to faraway sunshine destinations (but are being grilled at home). Many of them are realizing suddenly the fact that one's immunity is connected to one's lifestyle. In my well-to-do family there shockingly exists a lot of overweight. This summer a lot of my family members have consulted a dietary specialist, because they're afraid of the corona-obesitas linkage. So no easy frying of French fries anymore and drinking of sugar-rich beverages. In Holland there exists a huge alcohol problem among the elderly people and a huge Coca Cola problem (+ no normal food preparation) among the younger people. On a 'deeper' level lots of Dutch people feel as if nothing is truly happening in their lives apart from amassing material wealth and consuming like crazy. We've got friends in St Petersburg and in Moravia (Czech Republic): yes, they know what true friendship means.


----------



## En Passant

TxllxT said:


> Don't know whether the work-life balance is much nicer in the Netherlands. The corona lockdown has caused a kind of sobering among the Dutch. This year they cannot fly to faraway sunshine destinations (but are being grilled at home). Many of them are realizing suddenly the fact that one's immunity is connected to one's lifestyle. In my well-to-do family there shockingly exists a lot of overweight. This summer a lot of my family members have consulted a dietary specialist, because they're afraid of the corona-obesitas linkage. So no easy frying of French fries anymore and drinking of sugar-rich beverages. In Holland there exists a huge alcohol problem among the elderly people and a huge Coca Cola problem (+ no normal food preparation) among the younger people. On a 'deeper' level lots of Dutch people feel as if nothing is truly happening in their lives apart from amassing material wealth and consuming like crazy. We've got friends in St Petersburg and in Moravia (Czech Republic): yes, they know what true friendship means.


My Wife is Dutch and her family are certainly upper-class so that perhaps clouded my judgment. I have Dutch friends from working class backgrounds though they seemed to have a much more French outlook than the Anglo style of living. Again anecdotal it may not reflect the country as a whole.

It's interesting what you say here my Wife and I (before she died) came to the same conclusion. Life did seem to be nothing but work to consume and we quit or jobs to focus on life and doing something meaningful even if that hurt us economically. I have been to both Moravia (Brno is gorgeous) and St. Petersburg. I think it's true maybe the Slavic countries tend to prioritise the qualitative over the quantitative.

If the virus/lockdown has helped people realise they should take better care of their health at least some good can be found in it. A close friend of mine is part of De Nederlandse Bachvereniging. She has been struggling with her mental health she didn't realise his much she needed choir practice. Obviously I feel like ****** for being powerless to help but I suggested running on her treadmill. She was not overweight (maybe a little) she's lost 9.5 kg since this started.


----------



## TxllxT

Just read about 80% of the teachers in Holland who are morbidly against a full-scale re-opening of the schools in september. They want 50% + mouth-caps + a drastic revision of the ventilation system inside the school building. In the summer (the summer is favorite for bringing out hard truths) the RIVM  the Dutch state virologists' organisation) admitted that lots of Covid-19 casualties in elderly peoples' homes received contamination with the virus thanks to the cranky/unfiltered ventilation system. Well, anyone having common sense could sense that (analogue to what happened on the cruiseships). But the panicking among the Dutch teachers has to do with deep distrust. They are afraid of some of the pupils who are carrying the virus without having symptoms, who on purpose will start to cough right into the face of the 50+ teacher, just for fun of course. Many young people on social media show openly their disdain for the elderly as a whole. There exists no 'solidarity' (the socialist belief that has turned into an empty phrase) anymore among the generations. The Dutch welfare state is a sinking ship.


----------



## En Passant

TxllxT said:


> ....


I wasn't surprised one of my best friends is a lecturer at a University in South Holland. He said to me they hoped they wouldn't reopen until 2021. It's the same here in the UK teachers dragging their heels.

People like my friend who are all for public spending but hate taxes make it increasingly difficult for me to argue their jobs should be so secure. When the average working "man" has no such security.


----------



## Art Rock

Since my last check-up at the cardiologist early 2019, I've put on over 5 kg, especially over the winter period. It did not bother me too much, as my wife was scheduled to go to Shanghai for four months from end of February this year, and I know I can easily lose weight when she's not here (no alcohol, less carbs, more exercise). Then corona hit - fortunately while she was still here. Two months ago I decided that I did want to lose that excess weight and this morning I hit the target.


----------



## Open Book

TxllxT said:


> Just read about 80% of the teachers in Holland who are morbidly against a full-scale re-opening of the schools in september. They want 50% + mouth-caps + a drastic revision of the ventilation system inside the school building. In the summer (the summer is favorite for bringing out hard truths) the RIVM  the Dutch state virologists' organisation) admitted that lots of Covid-19 casualties in elderly peoples' homes received contamination with the virus thanks to the cranky/unfiltered ventilation system. Well, anyone having common sense could sense that (analogue to what happened on the cruiseships). But the panicking among the Dutch teachers has to do with deep distrust. They are afraid of some of the pupils who are carrying the virus without having symptoms, who on purpose will start to cough right into the face of the 50+ teacher, just for fun of course. Many young people on social media show openly their disdain for the elderly as a whole. There exists no 'solidarity' (the socialist belief that has turned into an empty phrase) anymore among the generations. The Dutch welfare state is a sinking ship.


What are mouth caps?

That's one of my fears, too, assault by COVID-19. Someone who comes too close either by negligence or deliberately. It would probably be a young person. They are tired of isolation and are socializing and playing sports maskless in playgrounds. They don't have as much reason to fear the virus and they wouldn't care if a few older people disappear. Is assault by virus defined as a crime anywhere yet?

Some epidemiologists think that a part time reopening of schools would spread the virus more than a full reopening or fully online. It would play havoc with parents' ability to work. The kids would need some day care while home and that would expose them to more people. I expect to see fully online learning in the fall in my part of the U.S.


----------



## TxllxT

Open Book said:


> What are mouth caps?
> 
> That's one of my fears, too, assault by COVID-19. Someone who deliberately comes too close either by negligence or deliberately. It would probably be a young person. They are tired of isolation and are socializing and playing sports maskless in playgrounds. They don't have as much reason to fear the virus and they wouldn't care if a few older people disappear. Is assault by virus defined as a crime anywhere yet?
> 
> Some epidemiologists think that a part time reopening of schools would spread the virus more than a full reopening or fully online. It would play havoc with parents' ability to work. The kids would need some day care while home and that would expose them to more people. I expect to see fully online learning in the fall in my part of the U.S.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/coronavirus-iurope-dozens-schools-report-infections-berlin-germany-spain


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Since my last check-up at the cardiologist early 2019, I've put on over 5 kg, especially over the winter period. It did not bother me too much, as my wife was scheduled to go to Shanghai for four months from end of February this year, and I know I can easily lose weight when she's not here (no alcohol, less carbs, more exercise). Then corona hit - fortunately while she was still here. Two months ago I decided that I did want to lose that excess weight and this morning I hit the target.


How did you lose it?


----------



## Guest

I had a hernia repair a few weeks ago via a robotic laparoscopic method. Compared to the traditional incision (about 4" long) method I had for another one 17 years ago, the recovery was vastly better. Three 1/2" incisions just below the belly button are far less painful and debilitating than that big one in the groin area. Don't get me wrong--it was plenty painful for the first 2 days, then it got better rapidly. And it was a vastly more pleasant experience than the kidney stone that had to be removed via a laser and a stent implanted between my kidney and bladder last year. That was beyond brutal!


----------



## Art Rock

Luchesi said:


> How did you lose it?


Not easy, because we already eat rather low fat and no sugar, and hardly anything that's not home made. I reduced alcohol intake further (maximum two glasses per day instead of maximum three, and at least two days a week without alcohol instead of at least one). And I tried to get at least one hour per day exercise (walking, cycling) rather than 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Chilham

Art Rock said:


> Since my last check-up at the cardiologist early 2019, I've put on over 5 kg, especially over the winter period. It did not bother me too much, as my wife was scheduled to go to Shanghai for four months from end of February this year, and I know I can easily lose weight when she's not here (no alcohol, less carbs, more exercise). Then corona hit - fortunately while she was still here. Two months ago I decided that I did want to lose that excess weight and this morning I hit the target.


Congrats.

I stopped smoking 1st April and, coupled with the inactivity of self-isolating, have put on several kilos. Something I could ill-afford to do. I need to get serious about losing it.


----------



## En Passant

TxllxT said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/coronavirus-iurope-dozens-schools-report-infections-berlin-germany-spain


That article is deliberately misleading all that has happened is the children (who are the least at risk age group) have tested positive for Covid antibodies. Given there is no specific test for Covid 19 and there are numerous strains of Covid type viruses there is no way to say it is Covid 19. I highly doubt any of the children are showing symptoms of serious illness. They've just been caught in mandatory testing and have antibodies (which is good).

The Guardian I am told used to be quality newspaper but the standard must have fallen dramatically (much like other middle market papers). They are no better than tabloids at this point scaremongering for click bait ad revenue. A lot of my friends put their faith in the newspaper but I can't see why.


----------



## En Passant

Art Rock said:


> Not easy, because we already eat rather low fat and no sugar, and hardly anything that's not home made. I reduced alcohol intake further (maximum two glasses per day instead of maximum three, and at least two days a week without alcohol instead of at least one). And I tried to get at least one hour per day exercise (walking, cycling) rather than 20-30 minutes.





Chilham said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I stopped smoking 1st April and, coupled with the inactivity of self-isolating, have put on several kilos. Something I could ill-afford to do. I need to get serious about losing it.


Congrats both.

*Chilham* a little bit of exercise (if you can) and a change in diet and hopefully the wait will come right off. *Art Rock* is doing the right thing I think small changes accumulate to noticeable differences over time. Good luck dropping the kg my friend.


----------



## Art Rock

Senior citizen moment alert. After dinner, I checked my email, and found out that a book I had on order had arrived at the library. It is only a 3 minutes walk from our home, so I went to collect it. It was not there in the cupboard for books arrived on order. I checked three times, them asked the librarian (a woman my age) for help. She could not find it either. Then she checked in the computer with my library pass. "Oh... well, you already collected it earlier today..." *big grin* - Only then I remembered that I had already gone there in the afternoon.....

(in my 'defense', I have a number of books on order and thought I had picked up another book in the afternoon - the email actually arrived hours after I had already picked up the book).


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday, I went on an ambitious bicycle ride. It was 45 km in total, and I was gone 4 1/2 hours. I had four good breaks along the way. I took plenty of water and food. I stopped for photographs as well. It's pretty much all urban cycling along bike paths. Going to my destination is a 100 m elevation drop, but of course, on the way back I have to climb 100 m in elevation. Twice previously I had cycled there and taken the train most of the way back, but yesterday I decided to cycle the entire route. I feel good what I did, but it was an big effort. 

I was knackered when I got back. I don't do this often enough to be very fit for my age. Besides, I'll never be as fit as I was in my early 20s. That's a problem I have: I remember very well what it was like to run like the wind and be very fit. I was on a university sports team and competed at the national level. But that was 35 years ago. My brain and nervous system remember that well, my cardiovascular and muscular systems can't keep up with my brain anymore.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just posted a track on soundcloud and after one minute got this message...ʜɪ!������ ʟᴏᴏᴋɪɴɢ ꜰᴏʀ ʜᴏᴏᴋ ᴜᴘ ᴡɪᴛʜ������ ᴀ ꜱᴛʀᴀɴɢᴇʀ!ʀᴇᴀᴅʏ ꜰᴏʀ ᴀɴʏ ᴇ������ᴘᴇʀɪᴍᴇɴᴛꜱ.������������ ɪ'ᴍ ᴄᴏᴍᴘʟᴇᴛᴇʟʏ ɴᴀᴋᴇᴅ ᴡᴀɴɴᴀ ꜱᴇᴇ ᴛʜᴇ ᴘʜᴏᴛᴏꜱ?������ ʏᴏᴜ ᴡᴀɴᴛ ᴛᴏ ꜱᴇᴇ ᴍʏ ʙᴏᴏʙꜱ?������ ᴍʏ ɴɪᴄᴋɴᴀᴍᴇ ɪꜱ ������honeybaby2������������ ᴏɴ ᴛʜᴇ ꜱɪᴛᴇ ������ hotmail.icu ������
...omg! here's the track

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fpiazzolla-milonga-del-angel
It's a bit sloppy, but nothing to get such a comment from. Milonga del Angel by Piazzolla.


----------



## Chilham

Well, are you?

:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

NO! It seems my post got censored...they were not my words...and here's me playing again, still a bit sloppy

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fpiazzolla-milonga-del-angel
...sorry about my first post about this. I managed to delete and report the message


----------



## Luchesi

En Passant said:


> Congrats both.
> 
> *Chilham* a little bit of exercise (if you can) and a change in diet and hopefully the wait will come right off. *Art Rock* is doing the right thing I think small changes accumulate to noticeable differences over time. Good luck dropping the kg my friend.


Here's a somewhat entertaining look at how our bodies 'manage' our glucose stores quite primitively, and therefore. why losing weight is difficult.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Result!!!!!!! Just had an SSE electrical engineer fit a check meter due to SSE not reading my meter and my lack of some mobility prevents me from sending readings they have me on a register that calls for readings by them every 3 months instead of the usual 6 months but with Covid - no meter readers! (the meters are not in our flats but in "plant rooms" on the end of the building). He gave me a current reading that is 1213KWH lower than SSE accounts guesstimated for August 6th 

I had to get Citizens advice twist their arm to get this far. I didn't see why my direct debit was over twice the average for other residents, average between £40 and £50, my DD £97, methinks they owe me a quid or two!


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> I'm very depressed right now, I don't know what to do with my career (physics), I don't have enthusiasm anymore, I'm tired. I'm dissapointed with my piano pieces (they have cost me a real effort and they are sh*it), my room is a complete chaos (reflecting the chaos in my mind). I want to throw away all the physics and all the piano, I don't know what I want. I'm in a very anxious state. Also I'm tired to be alone, isolation that I made for myself.


Condolences from a fellow physicist who has had to abandon any idea of doing actual physics research. At least you probably have skills that are in demand in the wider world (applied math, algorithms, computer).

As for the piano pieces, lots of people have written piano pieces that are sh*it, Tchaikovsky, for instance. But not getting satisfaction from it is the real problem. I create some arts and crafts that are probably sh*it, but it gives me some satisfaction to create _something_.


----------



## Guest

Was walking in the local nature preserve with the kid, a few raindrops as we arrived at the parking lot, then it cleared away and partly cloudy blue skies. We went walking. 30 minute later I hear thunder in the distance, then suddenly, crack, lightning hits. Very bright flash, the boom comes with no perceptible delay, a tenth of a second at most. Sound travels at about 400 meters per second, so that means the strike was ~40 meters away. It was bright and it was loud! Then a ten minute plod back to the car as torrential rain started falling. The epitome of East Texas.


----------



## aleazk

Baron Scarpia said:


> Condolences from a fellow physicist who has had to abandon any idea of doing actual physics research. At least you probably have skills that are in demand in the wider world (applied math, algorithms, computer).
> 
> As for the piano pieces, lots of people have written piano pieces that are sh*it, Tchaikovsky, for instance. But not getting satisfaction from it is the real problem. I create some arts and crafts that are probably sh*it, but it gives me some satisfaction to create _something_.


Thanks Baron, but that post is from 8 years ago! At that time, my father was very sick and died a couple of years later.

Now I'm fine, and with luck a major work I did may be published in a major journal in the field.


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> Thanks Baron, but that post is from 8 years ago! At that time, my father was very sick and died a couple of years later.
> 
> Now I'm fine, and with luck a major work I did may be published in a major journal in the field.


Gasp, where an errant click can sent you.


----------



## Ingélou

*I have had the cataract operation, nine days ago now - it didn't go well, because the first lens was defective and the surgeon had trouble taking it out before fitting the next one. (They're made to stay in, not come out.) I was left with corneal edema & was virtually blind in that eye. You can imagine the mental anguish.

However, with the help of my (blameless) surgeon, who's prescribed a special drug, the edema has begun to subside and my sight has returned. It grows better by the day and my surgeon thinks it will improve still further. Although I'm not out of the woods, that eye is now the best and sees better than before the operation, so the operation will have been worth it in the end.

Lovely Taggart is taking good care of me.

It has been traumatic, but I am so grateful to get my sight back. How beautiful the world is!

And how beautiful Yorkshire is - definitely 'God's own county'!*









*(The ruins of Fountains Abbey near Ripon in North Yorkshire. )*


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> Now I'm fine, and with luck a *major *work I did may be published in a *major *journal in the field.


Sounds like something out of Catch 22.

Congratulations! :tiphat: Hope you get the appreciation of your peers! I've read your posts on your work with interest, if a little incomprehension. Modern physics is ... weird.


----------



## TxllxT

*Mousebusters & Praise for British inventiveness*

Yesterday evening I was sitting at my PC. Suddenly I felt something at the end of my trouser leg. Without thinking you think it's just nothing and you wipe it off. Then I felt something jellylike going up steadily in the same trouser leg. After shrieking from shock I touched the weird jelly thing from the outside of the trousers, pushing it down & out. Well, what was causing this never-known-before trouser experience? A mouse. After its coming out it ran to the opposite corner of the living room. I collected our Dyson vacuum cleaner and turned into a determined mousebuster. But nowhere the mouse could be found. We went to bed and in the morning I saw on various places in the living room little black sh*ts. Then I turned on the PC. All of a sudden I noticed below my chair some movement. The mouse had woken up and was sniffing around. Immediately I followed my hunter instinct and had my Dyson ready and working with its prolonged tube. The mouse didn't run away and I brought the tube close to it. With a lovely burbling sound the Dyson totally sucked up the mouse. Such a relief, when you are able to get rid off this ******* creature! I turned off the vacuum cleaner and saw that the mouse was still alive inside the plastic transparant container. Quickly I disconnected the container and ran outside. Outside our plot I emptied the container. The mouse came out and started to do what mouses tend to do: sniffing & looking for food. To our greater relief we now didn't have buy mouse poison or a mouse trap. What we do need however is a board down at the doorstep of our house high enough to prevent uninvited animals from coming in. Thanks for British inventiveness, thanks for the trustworthy Dyson vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Mollie, glad to hear the cataract is sorted, I have an appointment to go back for my problem to be sorted, peripheral vision of the eye is reasonable but centre area is blank surrounded by some distortion, looking at this text with the operated on eye the text at the ends of the line is visible but the centre obscured and the centre of the line below bends down, and the line above bends up, looking at vertical lines similar except bends are "outwards" - wierd!


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Mollie, glad to hear the cataract is sorted, I have an appointment to go back for my problem to be sorted, peripheral vision of the eye is reasonable but centre area is blank surrounded by some distortion, looking at this text with the operated on eye the text at the ends of the line is visible but the centre obscured and the centre of the line below bends down, and the line above bends up, looking at vertical lines similar except bends are "outwards" - wierd!


*It must be horrible, having that disturbance in your sight. 
Best wishes for your appointment, and hope everything goes well and normal vision can be restored. 
Thinking of you. xx*


----------



## Luchesi

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday evening I was sitting at my PC. Suddenly I felt something at the end of my trouser leg. !


If she has a family or even a territory inside your home she'll be back. They can't live outside.

Here's one I can't get rid of. I have her on video so I know she goes in and out through a slight crack in the hinges of each garage door. Too many cracks to seal up, if I still want to use the doors.


----------



## En Passant

We’ve been absent for awhile sadly we had someone on the family pass. It was difficult due to lockdown restrictions to get together and only 10 people we’re allowed to attend the funeral. Things are ok, we’re now back home but we’ve decided to look for a house nearer to my Partners parents. The current Government in the UK is making life impossible. Been rather down over the full thing.


----------



## TxllxT

Luchesi said:


> View attachment 143599
> 
> 
> If she has a family or even a territory inside your home she'll be back. They can't live outside.
> 
> Here's one I can't get rid of. I have her on video so I know she goes in and out through a slight crack in the hinges of each garage door. Too many cracks to seal up, if I still want to use the doors.


No way that it is a domestic mouse. Our wooden lodge dates from 2017 and is mouse-proof. But we happened to leave the front-door opened for extra ventilation. This we will keep doing, as soon as I've arranged a board on the doorstep. (We have no garage).


----------



## En Passant

Luchesi said:


> View attachment 143599
> 
> 
> If she has a family or even a territory inside your home she'll be back. They can't live outside.
> 
> Here's one I can't get rid of. I have her on video so I know she goes in and out through a slight crack in the hinges of each garage door. Too many cracks to seal up, if I still want to use the doors.


Is it possible for you to buy a cat? We have a cat solely to keep the mice away. She doesn't get outside as we don't want her killing the local wildlife. Every so often she'll drop a dead mouse at your feet though.


----------



## senza sordino

On Friday cycling to work I got a flat tire. (Or do you prefer tyre?) My colleague helped me remove the inner tube and locate the hole in the inner tube. Later in the day I walked over to the bicycle shop, which is about a ten-minute walk from work. I bought a patch kit, a new inner tube and a small pump. I only have a large floor pump at home so a portable one to take with me when I ride is probably a good idea. 

In early July I had to get a new rear wheel because at least six spokes fell off, rusted they had come loose. The bicycle shop replaced the wheel. The new wheel has a presta valve and my old wheel (and front wheel have a Schrader valve like those on your car tires). 

So on Friday I thought my new inner tube should have a Schrader valve so then both wheels would have the same valve. I bought a new inner tube with the Schrader valve, patch kit for next time, and pump and walked back to work. I quickly found out the Schrader valve doesn't fit the new wheel. I patched the old inner tube and cycled back to the bicycle shop and exchanged the inner tube for one with a Presta valve. The shop did give me a $20 credit on my next purchase for the inconvenience of buying an inner tube with the wrong valve. I cycled home and replaced the repaired tube with a new tube. 

While walking to the bicycle shop, I passed a man out walking his pig. I photographed the pig. The man was not happy I took its photo and hurled obscenities at me. He's probably not allowed to own a pig locally here in an urban residential area, and he probably knows it. And especially not allowed to walk it along a street sidewalk. He called me Karen. (A Karen is a pejorative term for someone who polices other's behaviours, a complainer.) This is the second time I have seen that pig in the neighbourhood, and it's probably only a matter of time before someone does complain to the city.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going out to lunch now


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> *I have had the cataract operation, nine days ago now - it didn't go well, because the first lens was defective and the surgeon had trouble taking it out before fitting the next one. (They're made to stay in, not come out.) I was left with corneal edema & was virtually blind in that eye. You can imagine the mental anguish.
> 
> However, with the help of my (blameless) surgeon, who's prescribed a special drug, the edema has begun to subside and my sight has returned. It grows better by the day and my surgeon thinks it will improve bstill further. Although I'm not out of the woods, that eye is now the best and sees better than before the operation, so the operation will have been worth it in the end.
> 
> Lovely Taggart is taking good care of me.
> 
> It has been traumatic, but I am so grateful to get my sight back. How beautiful the world is!
> 
> And how beautiful Yorkshire is - definitely 'God's own county'!*
> 
> View attachment 143563
> 
> 
> *(The ruins of Fountains Abbey near Ripon in North Yorkshire. )*


Oh dear, sorry to hear your op went adrift, but it sounds as if recovery is underway? And yes, Yorkshire does its best to lift the spirits. Lockdown and a sniffly head cold had conspired to have me orbiting the event horizon around a black hole of depression lately, but some outdoors time seems to be shifting mood in the right direction.
I hope your vision clears to be better than ever.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm on my second year as teacher of music history in high-school. Currently I'm correcting the first test, on medieval and renaissance music. One of the listening examples on the test was a Gregorian chant and most students answered nicely, saying even which modal scale was in use. Then comes the answer that makes me think that I have failed as a teacher..."The genre is classical music" That was all that was written...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still looking at tests...Luckily it's only 2 students that really don't care. Another answer to the listening example was "Written around the Middle Ages"...Top score!


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> *I have had the cataract operation, nine days ago now - it didn't go well, because the first lens was defective and the surgeon had trouble taking it out before fitting the next one. (They're made to stay in, not come out.) I was left with corneal edema & was virtually blind in that eye. You can imagine the mental anguish.
> 
> However, with the help of my (blameless) surgeon, who's prescribed a special drug, the edema has begun to subside and my sight has returned. It grows better by the day and my surgeon thinks it will improve still further. Although I'm not out of the woods, that eye is now the best and sees better than before the operation, so the operation will have been worth it in the end.
> 
> Lovely Taggart is taking good care of me.
> 
> It has been traumatic, but I am so grateful to get my sight back. How beautiful the world is!*


*

So sorry to hear about your ordeal; it truly is mental anguish to have loss of sight that way. I feel bad now that I painted a rosy picture of cataract surgery given how yours went except to say that what you experienced is very rare. Glad to hear you're doing so much better.*


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, Pat & Dave, for your good wishes. It has got a lot better now, a huge improvement on how it was before. I'm seeing the doctor in two weeks, when I'm hoping he'll say I don't have to keep putting in these eye drops - 14 a day. 

Dave, don't feel bad. Everybody said it would be problem-free, but that was a good idea - when faced with the ordeal, I was able to stay calm, but if I'd have anticipated trouble, it would just have made things worse. 

Pat, I am sorry to hear about your feelings of depression and hope Yorkshire continues to make you feel a lot better.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Today is my 66th birthday.
Strangely, I feel scarcely older than when I was a mere 65 year old.


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Today is my 66th birthday.
> Strangely, I feel scarcely older than when I was a mere 65 year old.


Happy Birthday and many happy returns of the day!









(How old do you feel in your head?)


----------



## Sonata

Started feeling under the weather Monday night... developed fever, cough, and severe body aches the following morning so my boss sent me over for COVID testing; and I’ve got it . I’m home for at least ten days so anyway you may see more of me on here again. I’ve been neglecting my classical music listening in the past few months so I guess I’ll have more time to listen. My husband is sick too. Our children (10 year old boy, 8 year old girl) are doing just fine but are having to quarantine home.


----------



## Taggart

Sonata said:


> Started feeling under the weather Monday night... developed fever, cough, and severe body aches the following morning so my boss sent me over for COVID testing; and I've got it . I'm home for at least ten days so anyway you may see more of me on here again. I've been neglecting my classical music listening in the past few months so I guess I'll have more time to listen. My husband is sick too. Our children (10 year old boy, 8 year old girl) are doing just fine but are having to quarantine home.


Not a post to "like". Sympathy all round. Hope you and your husband are better soon.


----------



## Malx

Sonata said:


> Started feeling under the weather Monday night... developed fever, cough, and severe body aches the following morning so my boss sent me over for COVID testing; and I've got it . I'm home for at least ten days so anyway you may see more of me on here again. I've been neglecting my classical music listening in the past few months so I guess I'll have more time to listen. My husband is sick too. Our children (10 year old boy, 8 year old girl) are doing just fine but are having to quarantine home.


Take care and I wish you all a speedy return to good health.


----------



## Guest

I had to take a Covid-19 test to visit a work site. Made appointment the day before, was in and out in 30 minutes, results of nasal swab active infection test were sent by text in 30 minutes, negative. Result was expected since I have not been exposed (to my knowledge), generally work at home and have no symptoms.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Started feeling under the weather Monday night... developed fever, cough, and severe body aches the following morning so my boss sent me over for COVID testing; and I've got it . I'm home for at least ten days so anyway you may see more of me on here again. I've been neglecting my classical music listening in the past few months so I guess I'll have more time to listen. My husband is sick too. Our children (10 year old boy, 8 year old girl) are doing just fine but are having to quarantine home.


My wishes for a swift recovery.

I expect the winter to be devastating in the U.S., rate of new infections far above the summer peak, headed up with no sign of the slope of the curve decreasing. The national government basically doing nothing. We are headed to a dark place.


----------



## Flamme

Friday the 13th went down well...


----------



## Sonata

Thank you very much everyone, I really appreciate it. Today is a better day than it has been. My husband is sicker than me, hopefully he starts to turn a corner soon.


----------



## Rambler

A bit on edge over the last couple of days. My mother (89 years old) had open heart surgery yesterday. I've been in isolation with her, following a pre admission COVID test, prior to taking her in to hospital on Sunday. She was in the operating theatre until 7:30 in the evening yesterday, and today has been taken off ventilation, but is in intensive care. Of course no visitors allowed in the current COVID situation. When she's strong enough I'll take her to her home and I'll stay there for several weeks while she gradually recovers.


----------



## Sonata

Wow, good luck to your mom! It’s good she has you to help with her recovery after discharge.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry to hear that you and your husband have caught covid, Sonata. Thinking of you, and wishing you both better soon. xx


----------



## Flamme

Got my ''shipment'' of datura seeds yesterday...Took a 10 of them...Didnt really have much reaction, some visual distortions, adrenaline rush but later that night I had a really vivid and wonderful albeit terrifying dream...I was flying above an old castle on the hill...Was ''looking for witches''...Then it abruptly stopped and I was in yard of a small medieval house...Some ''witch'' was found and was cburning on the ground! But the way it burned...Like a giant white flame torch! And fire was almost like a living being not a flame but sorit of ''touachable...Then I woke up...I guess it wasnt called a ''flyxing ointnment'' by european witches for nothing...Now I dont know was the dream a reaction to seeds, but the whole day, today, I had such a strange feeling...I dreamt of flyin g before ofcourse. But something about this flight was sooo convincing and realistic, like I was ''in control'' the whole time! In other news, I visited my aunt yesterday. She made a lunch...When I got home I felt such a fear of losing her...Before she died mum told me that she is the person ''most similar'' to her and that influenced me a lot...Today I was on cemetery to visit mums grav e and counted exactly ten places with flowers on it...It was packed! She adored flowers and this is the least I can do for her...Wish she could see it...


----------



## Malx

Rambler said:


> A bit on edge over the last couple of days. My mother (89 years old) had open heart surgery yesterday. I've been in isolation with her, following a pre admission COVID test, prior to taking her in to hospital on Sunday. She was in the operating theatre until 7:30 in the evening yesterday, and today has been taken off ventilation, but is in intensive care. Of course no visitors allowed in the current COVID situation. When she's strong enough I'll take her to her home and I'll stay there for several weeks while she gradually recovers.


I hope all goes well for both of you - my thoughts are with you in this most difficult time.


----------



## Flamme

Had my dad on lunch today...Made some pottatoes and meat in the oven...He liked it...Planted datura in a corner of my garden...


----------



## Rambler

Feeling rather more positive today following my mother's heart surgery 6 days ago. She came out of intensive care yesterday. 

I was rather concerned on Wednesday - she wouldn't speak to me on the phone, apparently thinking it was a 'recording' and the nurses were trying to harm her. This sort of paranoia can be quite common. 

Anyway a day later she was more coherent, and today she rang me (twice) having got access to her mobile phone. She must be a lot better because she was grumbling about the hospital food!

I must admit thankful for being British with access to the National Health Service for free care. And I understand the hospital treating my mother (in Blackpool) has a well regarded cardiac unit.


----------



## Sonata

Rambler said:


> Feeling rather more positive today following my mother's heart surgery 6 days ago. She came out of intensive care yesterday.
> 
> I was rather concerned on Wednesday - she wouldn't speak to me on the phone, apparently thinking it was a 'recording' and the nurses were trying to harm her. This sort of paranoia can be quite common.
> 
> Anyway a day later she was more coherent, and today she rang me (twice) having got access to her mobile phone. She must be a lot better because she was grumbling about the hospital food!
> 
> I must admit thankful for being British with access to the National Health Service for free care. And I understand the hospital treating my mother (in Blackpool) has a well regarded cardiac unit.


Glad things seem to be turning a corner for your Mom!


----------



## Sonata

Things have not gone well since I last posted. Regarding my health; I am almost completely recovered. 
However my husband's condition has deteriorated to the point that I took him to the hospital twice; the second time they admitted him. He is currently in critical care and each day he seems to do a little worse. He is only 41 years old. We have a 10 year old boy and an 8 year old girl who adore him. I cannot lose him.


----------



## Taggart

Sonata said:


> Things have not gone well since I last posted. Regarding my health; I am almost completely recovered.
> However my husband's condition has deteriorated to the point that I took him to the hospital twice; the second time they admitted him. He is currently in critical care and each day he seems to do a little worse. He is only 41 years old. We have a 10 year old boy and an 8 year old girl who adore him. I cannot lose him.


How terrible. We hope that he makes a full recovery and that all will be well for you and your family.


----------



## Taggart

Rambler said:


> Feeling rather more positive today following my mother's heart surgery 6 days ago. She came out of intensive care yesterday.
> 
> I was rather concerned on Wednesday - she wouldn't speak to me on the phone, apparently thinking it was a 'recording' and the nurses were trying to harm her. This sort of paranoia can be quite common.
> 
> Anyway a day later she was more coherent, and today she rang me (twice) having got access to her mobile phone. She must be a lot better because she was grumbling about the hospital food!
> 
> I must admit thankful for being British with access to the National Health Service for free care. And I understand the hospital treating my mother (in Blackpool) has a well regarded cardiac unit.


Great news. All the best.


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Things have not gone well since I last posted. Regarding my health; I am almost completely recovered.
> However my husband's condition has deteriorated to the point that I took him to the hospital twice; the second time they admitted him. He is currently in critical care and each day he seems to do a little worse. He is only 41 years old. We have a 10 year old boy and an 8 year old girl who adore him. I cannot lose him.


So sorry to hear this. You are in our thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## Sonata

Thank you! Today his oxygen levels were improved though his spirits were low. I feel hopeful.


----------



## DaveM

Sonata said:


> Thank you! Today his oxygen levels were improved though his spirits were low. I feel hopeful.


That's good to hear. Physicians have learned a lot about how to treat those in the category your husband appears to be in and he's still young. There are good reasons to believe he'll be okay so you are right to be hopeful.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Thank you! Today his oxygen levels were improved though his spirits were low. I feel hopeful.


Good to hear the numbers are improving. Hoping it will continue.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Had the second injection in my left eye this morning to - hopefully - remedy the problem caused by a cataract op back in August, got two more visits to go, late December and early February. 
Luckily an Amazon delivery arrived seconds before the hospital car, so something went right for a change.


----------



## Flamme

Such an easy dat at work, everything was going my way...Then cycling to buy some work out equipment, seeing buses only half full per new government set of measures...Yesterday I was an emotional ''wreck'', today I have the widest smile and energy filling all parts of my body and soul...


----------



## Sonata

My husband was discharged from the hospital on Saturday!!


----------



## Barbebleu

Two family members in palliative care. Not a happy bunny just now.


----------



## DaveM

Sonata said:


> My husband was discharged from the hospital on Saturday!!


Great news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Granate

I see that many of you here are being infected by the virus. I wish that nothing too serious happens to your loved ones. Sonata. I hope your husband recovers in the best way possible too. That must have been spooky, or way worse.

I may move from the big city to my hometown on Christmas, I don't know if I'm looking forward to it because for better or worse I'm covering up my increasing loneliness drowning in Classical Music box purchases. I should get four new ones this December, and I was sending one of them to my hometown because in the gap I'm not at the city (probably more than 14 days), the item could arrive and then leave back. It's the case of the Günter Wand Schubert box. Apparently I chose the wrong (and a very slow) seller.

Regarding my parents, I'm also afraid I can pass them the virus. In my conditions, I would be asyntomatic but really risky since I need to commute to work every day, in public transport. That's also why I'm not so eager for this Christmas. I'm also going on another downspiral and decided to avoid any kind of contact with my school "colleagues" (not sure if I should call them friends anymore) for the time being. I'm increasingly feeling uneasy thinking about them, afraid of being judged. Almost no one thought about me this summer so they may never notice. This should be the chance to part ways. Only my parents and my neighborhood link me to my hometown today. All childhood memories have vanished and I'm just left with mistakes, mess-ups, misjudgements and isolation. Hopeful to develop a new life in the city when the storm clears out.

I'm now writing on Twitter, half of the time about the classical music I listen to, and made two new friends. That's why I'm not posting a lot in the forum, but Brahms is a very long challenge to take. I'll keep you updated on my purchases.

Also, the few people around me, my boss and my parents, seem to be really generous these days. My parent's offered me to get a Christmas gift (even though I've spent so much money on Classical Music), so I probably purchase a Leicester City football shirt, don't ask me why yet. It has helped me out emotionally for the last year. On the other hand, I complained informally at the office that I had forgotten my drawing pad (I can still work well with just a mouse). Then my boss offered me to find a brand new pad and purchase it just for the office. I told him that the brand I use rarely sells good models nowadays, just for me to politely reject his offer, probably I'll think about it around February.

The intense workout routines are paying off. My body is pumping up, but the back is starting to hurt too often. I'm still afraid to share about this with strangers because I compare myself to them and feel I'm not doing well or enough.


----------



## Ingélou

Barbebleu said:


> Two family members in palliative care. Not a happy bunny just now.


Sorry to hear it. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> My husband was discharged from the hospital on Saturday!!


How lovely - I hope you will both regain your full health. Best wishes for the recovery process and all practical details. xx


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Two family members in palliative care. Not a happy bunny just now.


Not an easy time - stay strong, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Malx

Sonata said:


> My husband was discharged from the hospital on Saturday!!


 fantastic news


----------



## adriesba

Sonata said:


> My husband was discharged from the hospital on Saturday!!


Good to hear!


----------



## adriesba

Barbebleu said:


> Two family members in palliative care. Not a happy bunny just now.


Sorry to read this. Wishing all of you the best!


----------



## Musicaterina

Last Friday I went to the optician because I need special eyeglasses for playing the viola da gamba (I'm very presbyopic for my age), and I brought my viol (and music sheets) with me in order to have my values of the glasses measured properly. At the optician, I put up my music stand and sheets, and with the measuring glasses on the nose, I played some Christmas carols on my viol. The employees and customers were pleased.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Not an easy time - stay strong, my thoughts are with you.


Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


----------



## Taggart

Barbebleu said:


> Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


You have our sympathy. It's bad at the best of times but especially sad around Christmas. It's not made any better by an inability to meet up and grieve in person.

2020 has not been a good year for many people. Let's hope 2021 is better.


----------



## adriesba

Barbebleu said:


> Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


I know putting these words on your screen can't fix the sadness you must feel, but I'm really sad to read this and wish you the best of all this!


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


Nothing that can be said or posted will relieve the hurt you must be feeling - but rest assured many will have you and your family in their thoughts at this saddest of times.


----------



## TxllxT

My brother-in-law went yesterday to a Covid-19 testing centre because for a long time he was feeling listless, losing weight (8 kilos) and having constipation. Today we heard: no Covid-19, but instead he has to go for further investigations to a private clinic. Why a private clinic (which is paid for by the Dutch insurance)? Because the local hospital is full with Covid patients... My sister told that he has something that feels 'stone-hard' at his lower belly. So from feeling relieved about one result: no Covid, we sway into the uncertainty about what may come out next.


----------



## Barbebleu

Thanks all for the kind thoughts. Not an easy time for us all.


----------



## Barbebleu

TxllxT said:


> My brother-in-law went yesterday to a Covid-19 testing centre because for a long time he was feeling listless, losing weight (8 kilos) and having constipation. Today we heard: no Covid-19, but instead he has to go for further investigations to a private clinic. Why a private clinic (which is paid for by the Dutch insurance)? Because the local hospital is full with Covid patients... My sister told that he has something that feels 'stone-hard' at his lower belly. So from feeling relieved about one result: no Covid, we sway into the uncertainty about what may come out next.


Hope it all works out.


----------



## Sonata

Barbebleu said:


> Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


I'm sorry to hear it


----------



## Barbebleu

Sonata said:


> I'm sorry to hear it


Thank you. Sad times for so many people. He was my stepsons dad but I was on very good terms with him. Went to a few gigs with him and there was no animosity between him and my wife. Life's too short. He was a good guy.


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> Lost one of my family members last night. COVID-19.


So sorry to hear of this. Statistics are bad enough, when it strikes someone you know it hits on another level.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

My wife, way more socially engaged than I, knows three people who've died from Covid and five now in hospital. Two are on vents. A sixth, not Covid-related, an IT guy, in his 40s, nearly drank himself to death, approx. 30 shots of whiskey per day over an extended period, his liver was so swollen he appeared pregnant. His medical team told him he may have 2-3 years if he takes his meds and stops drinking. But his liver is permanently damaged.


----------



## Ad Astra

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> My wife, way more socially engaged than I, knows three people who've died from Covid and five now in hospital. Two are on vents. A sixth, not Covid-related, an IT guy, in his 40s, nearly drank himself to death, approx. 30 shots of whiskey per day over an extended period, his liver was so swollen he appeared pregnant. His medical team told him he may have 2-3 years if he takes his meds and stops drinking. But his liver is permanently damaged.


Sorry to hear of your/your wife's loss. I to lost my Father non-Covid related it is why we've been absent from TC.


----------



## Flamme

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> My wife, way more socially engaged than I, knows three people who've died from Covid and five now in hospital. Two are on vents. A sixth, not Covid-related, an IT guy, in his 40s, nearly drank himself to death, approx. 30 shots of whiskey per day over an extended period, his liver was so swollen he appeared pregnant. His medical team told him he may have 2-3 years if he takes his meds and stops drinking. But his liver is permanently damaged.


I think all those cases are ''covid-related''. Corona wrecked havoc in already damaged and volatile psychological state of ''humanity''. Such a dark vision of that guy in my mind because my poor mum had stomach growing because all the tumors inside makes me wanna scream when I remember and in time when my sister was really pregnant with my nephew...The cruelty of ''heavens'' knows no limits. Today I saw my dad on football, rode my bicycle across the river and back around 30 km...In a dreadful weather...But it was worth it.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

So very sorry, *Ad Astra*, to hear of your Dad - all we can do is think of our fathers affectionately and of the good times we enjoyed with them. I lost mine two years ago last week (he choked on a cracker and went into cardiac arrest) and not a day goes by still that I don't wonder what he's up to (always liked to keep himself busy doing something, anything). He didn't much like classical music, called it "longhair", which caused us some confusion when the Beatles and Rolling Stones appeared...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Flamme said:


> I think all those cases are ''covid-related''. Corona wrecked havoc in already damaged and volatile psychological state of ''humanity''. Such a dark vision of that guy in my mind because my poor mum had stomach growing because all the tumors inside makes me wanna scream when I remember and in time when my sister was really pregnant with my nephew...The cruelty of ''heavens'' knows no limits. Today I saw my dad on football, rode my bicycle across the river and back around 30 km...In a dreadful weather...But it was worth it.


To an extent you are right, I think, in the case of the IT guy; worrying about Covid surely didn't help him, but he has other things going on inc. a chilly spouse and some alcoholism in the family, etc. The Irish have a genetic weakness for drink - researchers claim to have discovered receptors that enable them to actually _enjoy_ it more than others, apparently. Agree, "the cruelty of heavens knows no limits" - I think the notion of a kind and beneficent 'God' was only conceived to propitiate him, her, it somehow. Add to that our own waywardness and it's a wonder the world does as well as it does...


----------



## Ad Astra

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> So very sorry, *Ad Astra*, to hear of your Dad - all we can do is think of our fathers affectionately and of the good times we enjoyed with them. I lost mine two years ago last week (he choked on a cracker and went into cardiac arrest) and not a day goes by still that I don't wonder what he's up to (always liked to keep himself busy doing something, anything). He didn't much like classical music, called it "longhair", which caused us some confusion when the Beatles and Rolling Stones appeared...


I am sorry for your loss at this time especially I am sorry as the fleeing is still raw. Hospital refused to continue cancer treatment so we knew it was coming. I am sorry for all those who lost people to Covid but the survival rate is much higher than cancer with no treatment. I feel priorities were all wrong and blame the government for his death. Perhaps it is just my feelings and they will pass who knows. Wherever our Father's are I hope they are at peace.


----------



## Ingélou

Ad Astra said:


> I am sorry for your loss at this time especially I am sorry as the fleeing is still raw. Hospital refused to continue cancer treatment so we knew it was coming. I am sorry for all those who lost people to Covid but the survival rate is much higher than cancer with no treatment. I feel priorities were all wrong and blame the government for his death. Perhaps it is just my feelings and they will pass who knows. Wherever our Father's are I hope they are at peace.


It is tragic that hospitals in the UK ceased to treat people's 'other' ailments, some life-threatening, in the first lock down. They are trying not to do that in the latest line of restrictions, but there's a massive backlog.

So sorry to hear of your bereavement, Ad Astra.


----------



## senza sordino

Two days ago, we had a school-wide lockdown because of a police incident outside the building. We were holed up in our classrooms for about 90 minutes. However, the instructions from the administration were unclear and confusing. A school lockdown comes in three levels, red, orange, and yellow, each with a title. 

Initially, on the television monitors throughout the school was the title for the orange level alert but the instruction for a yellow alert, then after thirty minutes, this was increased to a red alert but the instruction for an orange alert. Confused? So were we. In my class, my students were occupying their time playing Jenga and Battleship, while next door in another class the lights were off, the students huddled hiding on the floor and texting their parents goodbye. There were examples of this all over the school, some teachers and students hiding and other teachers showing movies or playing games or teaching. 

It turned out to be two teens outside, one from our school and the other from another school, in a heated argument and fight, in which a replica gun was produced. 

This started near the end of the school day and ended after. The students were let out thirty minutes past the regular schedule. The police did not let us out of each classroom, there was merely another message on the television monitors. 

Red - an incident in the school - stay in the classroom, lights off, and hide. Only the police can release you from each classroom.
Orange - a police incident outside the school - stay in the class but regular activities may continue
Yellow - a wild animal, fire, chemical spill, or bad air outside the school - stay in the building but you can leave the classroom.

I hope this event will alert the administration to make the lockdown procedures and communication more clear.


----------



## senza sordino

I made some very tasty bread today. I am new to the bread-making process. I had been making no-knead bread for the past few months, and today I made my first kneaded bread. It is very tasty.

I am using a nice book Bread Baking for Beginners, by Bonnie Ohara









She introduces her book by channeling Aristotle. Bread is made of the four elements: Earth (Wheat ground to flour), Water, Air (Yeast produces a rise of air bubbles), and fire (heat in the oven). Neat.

One loaf I baked in a Dutch oven, and the other in a loaf pan.









Later this week, I'll make an enriched loaf, probably a chocolate babka.


----------



## Flamme

Mum used to bake very good natural bread...Anyway on that note yesterday while accidentally opening instagram, I found an old message from my elementary school friend. She asked me if mum would prepare some young girl for school...Mum did that after retirement because she loved working with children a lot...The message was from November 2017...For the life of me I cant say how I didnt see it before!!! I open IG rarely but I clearly remember I opened it at least 5 times in 2018 and couple of times in 2020...And why that girl even sent me on there when she knew I use FB more often...Sometimes, life is so strange like you live in a twilight zone...That would be a great news for mum because she was looking for students while working with another little girl in that period and I blew it...Had a really rough evening after I saw it...Today went to work and paid the rest of bills. Working and cycling after is sometimes the only thing that keeps me from shadow fall.


----------



## Zauberfloete

I love the smell and taste of freshly baked bread. When I was a little kid my grandmother and her sisters used to bake bread in the morning, so many fond memories. 
There's a baker close to where I live, I like taking my dog for walks at night and go near the bakery, the smell is scrumptious. I wish it were possible to buy the bread right then from the baker, as soon as they take it out of the oven. By the time the bakery or shops open the bread is already cold. Tough job, btw, bakers have my utmost respect.


----------



## Ad Astra

Ingélou said:


> It is tragic that hospitals in the UK ceased to treat people's 'other' ailments, some life-threatening, in the first lock down. They are trying not to do that in the latest line of restrictions, but there's a massive backlog.
> 
> So sorry to hear of your bereavement, Ad Astra.


I am terribly sorry I could have sworn I replied to you Ingélou. I apologise I must have failed to send my reply. Thank you for your kindness, that goes for everyone but you specifically always seem to be kind. I mean no offence but I see you as the Mother figure of Talk Classical.

Happy New Year to you and Tagart and to all member. I pray that 2021 will be a better year for us all.


----------



## Ad Astra

As you may or may not know my Partner is older than me. We live together with his children from his marriage (he was widowed). We’ve been together for a few years now and I’d always hoped we’d get married and have more children of my own. I love the children and I am happy to be a Mother figure for them. However I do want to have my own biological children.

My partner eventually snapped on Christmas day; He apparently had an engagement ring for over a year but due to the Churches being closed for months and weddings being prohibited/restricted he held off. 

He asked me to marry him and I said yes. Our priest agreed to hold the service but only our immediate family could attend. I’m conflicted, do we wait or go ahead with it now?


----------



## Guest

Ad Astra said:


> ...
> 
> He asked me to marry him and I said yes. Our priest agreed to hold the service but only our immediate family could attend. I'm conflicted, do we wait or go ahead with it now?


Now is not a time for waiting. Go ahead with all deliberate speed. You can always have a grand reception later. Someone I knew got married in France and had a grand wedding reception 10 years later in Upstate New York, where both bride and groom came from.


----------



## Ingélou

Ad Astra said:


> As you may or may not know my Partner is older than me. We live together with his children from his marriage (he was widowed). We've been together for a few years now and I'd always hoped we'd get married and have more children of my own. I love the children and I am happy to be a Mother figure for them. However I do want to have my own biological children.
> 
> My partner eventually snapped on Christmas day; He apparently had an engagement ring for over a year but due to the Churches being closed for months and weddings being prohibited/restricted he held off.
> 
> He asked me to marry him and I said yes. Our priest agreed to hold the service but only our immediate family could attend. I'm conflicted, do we wait or go ahead with it now?


I agree with Baron Scarpia - go ahead, and very best wishes for a happy married life together, with children.

Children never happened for us - another good reason not to delay.


----------



## Ad Astra

Baron Scarpia said:


> Now is not a time for waiting. Go ahead with all deliberate speed. You can always have a grand reception later. Someone I knew got married in France and had a grand wedding reception 10 years later in Upstate New York, where both bride and groom came from.


Oh that's lovely and a great idea I'm going to call my Mother and tell her. I'll get her opinion on it.



Ingélou said:


> I agree with Baron Scarpia - go ahead, and very best wishes for a happy married life together, with children.
> 
> Children never happened for us - another good reason not to delay.


Thank you both very much.

Best Wishes to everyone for 2021 and stay safe.


----------



## Flamme

Didnt turn on pc for 2 days...It was hella hard lol But I was exhausted from work and couldnt do the house choirs with this thing on...


----------



## Musicaterina

Yesterday evening my godfather died of bone cancer with lung metastasis. He was only 78 years old, and he was not only my godfather but also my favourite uncle.


----------



## Zauberfloete

Musicaterina said:


> Yesterday evening my godfather died of bone cancer with lung metastasis. He was only 78 years old, and he was not only my godfather but also my favourite uncle.


Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Ingélou

Musicaterina said:


> Yesterday evening my godfather died of bone cancer with lung metastasis. He was only 78 years old, and he was not only my godfather but also my favourite uncle.


That is very sad. May he rest in peace. Wishing you solace in your memories.


----------



## Ad Astra

Musicaterina said:


> Yesterday evening my godfather died of bone cancer with lung metastasis. He was only 78 years old, and he was not only my godfather but also my favourite uncle.


My prayers and condolences.

God Bless


----------



## Ad Astra

We’re back in lockdown here. We had to go to the supermarket and we delivered groceries to some of the elderly people near us. Where are their families or the Government?

We don’t mind it of course we offered but it’s upsetting to see people isolated. I’ve took to calling them by telephone once a day at least. I hope this is our lockdown.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

So there I was, enjoying the Funny Pictures thread when Mrs Pat came into the room to tell me that a young friend of ours has just died of a heart attack. Big shock for us, but her partner must be feeling ... what? Like his entire world just collapsed.


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> So there I was, enjoying the Funny Pictures thread when Mrs Pat came into the room to tell me that a young friend of ours has just died of a heart attack. Big shock for us, but her partner must be feeling ... what? Like his entire world just collapsed.


Very sorry indeed to hear this.
I have known quite a few people who've died like this, including my father, aged 48. It is as you say - the bottom drops out of the world. Such a shock.


----------



## Ad Astra

Pat Fairlea said:


> So there I was, enjoying the Funny Pictures thread when Mrs Pat came into the room to tell me that a young friend of ours has just died of a heart attack. Big shock for us, but her partner must be feeling ... what? Like his entire world just collapsed.


I am sorry our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Flamme

So many bad news and betrayal I even lost count...Today my sister was over with her kid and my estranged dad as well...It went smoothy considering...But her visits kinda wakes me up from slumber about the state of my house, life...I kinda tend to forget and get sloppy about those and sisters criticism although it hurts it also opens up my eyes and sort of show me the way forward as a light in the dark.


----------



## Daniel2020

I can't meet with my family now, and I really miss spending time with my friends and family at my house. We always play table games, and other activities: cook pies, sew toys for children, watch soap operas. I am used to being in close relationships with my whole big family and friends, so it is a really tough time for me.


----------



## Ad Astra

Musicaterina said:


> Yesterday evening my godfather died of bone cancer with lung metastasis. He was only 78 years old, and he was not only my godfather but also my favourite uncle.


I'm sorry I to lost a family member, a few of us here at TC have had this pain all to recently. We are here for you should you need it you are welcome to message me.

God Bless you and your Uncle.

Regards,


----------



## Ad Astra

Daniel2020 said:


> I can't meet with my family now, and I really miss spending time with my friends and family at my house. We always play table games, and other activities: cook pies, sew toys for children, watch soap operas. I am used to being in close relationships with my whole big family and friends, so it is a really tough time for me.


I know how you feel we were due to leave for our new home back in my home country. Lockdown has stopped this from happening along with family activities like you mention. You seem to have a lovely close relationship with your family all I can dois suggest leaving FaceTime, Skype or Zoom etc on for awhile. It's not much but it helps my family and have tried it while cooking or watching movies.

Luckily for me I have my fiancé and his children so I'm never lonely. I do miss my Mother especially now Father has passed I worry for her.


----------



## Musicaterina

Today was the funeral of my godfather. Because of corona, only the closest family circle could be there. I couldn't. I baked a cake which my godfather certainly would have liked - a marble cake. And I lighted a candle at the time when then funeral began, and I let it burn for an hour. 

Now I want to say thank you for your condolences.


----------



## Ad Astra

Musicaterina said:


> Today was the funeral of my godfather. Because of corona, only the closest family circle could be there. I couldn't. I baked a cake which my godfather certainly would have liked - a marble cake. And I lighted a candle at the time when then funeral began, and I let it burn for an hour.
> 
> Now I want to say thank you for your condolences.


I have been in your shoes I am sure he would have liked the cake. You seem so close whatever happens when we pass I think he'd be touched to see how much you miss him. It is so obvious from your posts here.

God bless


----------



## Musicaterina

Ad Astra said:


> I have been in your shoes I am sure he would have liked the cake. You seem so close whatever happens when we pass I think he'd be touched to see how much you miss him. It is so obvious from your posts here.
> 
> God bless


He was one of the people who gave me the support I (actually both my boyfriend and I) really needed the first time after I had met my boyfriend because my boyfriend is disabled, paraplegic. I met him when he was still healthy but only about two months later he had a bad riding accident (he worked at a riding school at that time). He had to use a wheelchair several years which was a problem especially for my parents - but neither for my godfather nor for my grandfather. They were (and my grandfather still is)enthused by my boyfriend as he was and is - probably also because they shared the hobby of listening to and making classical music with him. For me it was certain from the beginning to love my boyfriend also with his handicap - and it was definitively the right decision. But without the support of my godfather and my grandfather it would have been much more difficult. My boyfriend and I are really grateful to them because of this.

Meanwhile my boyfriend is able to walk again with the help of an exoskeleton and crutches. Thank God both my godfather and my grandfather could experience that.


----------



## Flamme

Vacuumed and cleaned the house and finally put clothes that was outside in...My room already started to look like a warehouse...Still lots of junk to go but I can breathe easily now...


----------



## En Passant

I received word today I will soon be officially recognised as a FIDE “Grandmaster”. As an amateur (non-professional) who avoids the celebrity and public scrutiny of tournaments this is a big deal for me. I managed to receive enough ratings points against some top players recently to qualify. It changes nothing but it means a lot childhood dream and all that.

Unfortunately 2021 seems to be 2020 part 2 for so many people I can’t feel truly happy right now. Best wishes to everyone here I know it’s rough for a lot of you.


----------



## Luchesi

En Passant said:


> I received word today I will soon be officially recognised as a FIDE "Grandmaster". As an amateur (non-professional) who avoids the celebrity and public scrutiny of tournaments this is a big deal for me. I managed to receive enough ratings points against some top players recently to qualify. It changes nothing but it means a lot childhood dream and all that.
> 
> Unfortunately 2021 seems to be 2020 part 2 for so many people I can't feel truly happy right now. Best wishes to everyone here I know it's rough for a lot of you.


Congratulations! I only reached almost 1900, back when I played a lot. lol ...But I have my favorite stories about mishaps in tournaments! I'm still fascinated by what's in my old copy of the MCO and what can be memorized (for skittles) We really admire you guys at the top!
I wonder whether you think it's more difficult to reach your level today, because the top players are better than 50 years ago?


----------



## En Passant

Luchesi said:


> Congratulations! I only reached almost 1900, back when I played a lot. lol ...But I have my favorite stories about mishaps in tournaments! I'm still fascinated by what's in my old copy of the MCO and what can be memorized (for skittles) We really admire you guys at the top!
> I wonder whether you think it's more difficult to reach your level today, because the top players are better than 50 years ago?


Oh wow I'd love to hear those stories sometimes maybe even play? 1900 is a very respectable rank not everyone has the luxury of playing Chess 24/7. I'm currently 2460 outside the top 100 but I was able to play Hikaru and win (non tournament). I do prefer the faster games these days but I to answer your question no I think it's much easier. Every important game is recorded and with a team of people and a good engine the top players will break someone down within days. Everyone is better prepared before it even begins.

I am just lucky to have an excellent memory and spatial awareness I don't practice really. When I think about it I feel bad I did have the opportunity to go pro in 2004 but turned it down. I could see how it was going I hate the fact the top players are now "Brands" but these are the times we live in.


----------



## Luchesi

En Passant said:


> Oh wow I'd love to hear those stories sometimes maybe even play? 1900 is a very respectable rank not everyone has the luxury of playing Chess 24/7. I'm currently 2460 outside the top 100 but I was able to play Hikaru and win (non tournament). I do prefer the faster games these days but I to answer your question no I think it's much easier. Every important game is recorded and with a team of people and a good engine the top players will break someone down within days. Everyone is better prepared before it even begins.
> 
> I am just lucky to have an excellent memory and spatial awareness I don't practice really. When I think about it I feel bad I did have the opportunity to go pro in 2004 but turned it down. I could see how it was going I hate the fact the top players are now "Brands" but these are the times we live in.


Our chess club put on a sanctioned tournament. Walter Browne the grandmaster was playing this international master in a fast and furious endgame. All of a sudden one of our members came in through the door with his brand-new digital calculator (four large red digits). Well, everyone rushed over to see the new device we had only heard about! Somehow the chessboard of the grandmaster ended up on the floor. Our referee was just a local guy and he didn't know what to do.. They just kept on playing and hitting the clock and writing down their moves. ...it was over very quickly.


----------



## En Passant

Luchesi said:


> Our chess club put on a sanctioned tournament. Walter Browne the grandmaster was playing this international master in a fast and furious endgame. All of a sudden one of our members came in through the door with his brand-new digital calculator (four large red digits). Well, everyone rushed over to see the new device we had only heard about! Somehow the chessboard of the grandmaster ended up on the floor. Our referee was just a local guy and he didn't know what to do.. They just kept on playing and hitting the clock and writing down their moves. ...it was over very quickly.




Thanks that made me laugh. :lol: I can't speak for back then but nowadays IM seems a out dated. I went from CM to GM all bet it slowly. My Wife past away and I didn't really play for several years. It would be interesting to see your play style. I definitely think there is some Elo inflation maybe you'd be higher if ranked again today.


----------



## Luchesi

En Passant said:


> Thanks that made me laugh. :lol: I can't speak for back then but nowadays IM seems a out dated. I went from CM to GM all bet it slowly. My Wife past away and I didn't really play for several years. It would be interesting to see your play style. I definitely think there is some Elo inflation maybe you'd be higher if ranked again today.


 I mostly just play with musicians lol now and they've never read about the openings or understand the complexities. So I just play very conservatively and hope that they don'tl see some clever sacrifice. They rarely do, because they're more worried about what I'm up to - it's not obvious to them, development. heh heh I find my way to winning a piece and then it's quite easy to beat them. They're so amazied and it's nothing special at all. I got a reputation - "No one ever beats him!" Fun stuff 
Once in a while I play a strong player and I begin to see so much more on the board. And I think to myself wow I'm never been gonna beat this guy, it's quite a humbling episode...


----------



## Flamme

Aaah. Feeling rather blue...Life dealt me a hand of cards that I thought were promising but turned out weak...As always in such situations I turn to past when I was happy and secured but it comes at a price as well, because it ended and lives only in memories.


----------



## Ad Astra

Flamme said:


> Aaah. Feeling rather blue...Life dealt me a hand of cards that I thought were promising but turned out weak...As always in such situations I turn to past when I was happy and secured but it comes at a price as well, because it ended and lives only in memories.


My partner had mentioned you were feeling down and I began to notice it as well. I actually spent some time trying to leave you a visitor message but never sent it. If you feel like talking either of us would happily listen.


----------



## Flamme

You are welcome...Sometimes its just too much stuff to...Process. Don't know if I am the only one who notices the furious speed of events...Not much time to think them over...Today I was at my uncles house...He had any eye surgery and I was scared although it was pretty ''ordinary'' so to speak...Thanks.


----------



## En Passant

I was stopped by Police today for daring to deliver food to elderly people. I take every precaution to make sure it is safe for me to do so. Above and beyond the Government’s recommendations. 

I was told because I had a pouch of tobacco and this was “non-essential” I could face a fine of £1000. They ever so kindly let me off this time as it was my first offence. Naturally Old Jim who stays not far from us was upset. The man has smoked for 65 years (started when he was 14) and he’d asked me to pick up his tobacco when I was brining him bread, milk, butter, eggs, ham and “Wagon Wheels” (basically all he eats).

He was crying apologising to me and I don’t cry ever but was almost in tears myself. His wife died five years ago and they never had children. The government might as well shoot him he says.

This isn’t a anti-lockdown post or anything like that I just think they are using a hacksaw instead of a scalpel. 

I’m not supposed to go into his house I admit I break the rules here but I’ve been tested and he knows the risk. We had a splendid glass of whiskey Glenfiddich 15 Year Old lovely stuff and played chess and draughts “checkers”. He put in a Miles Davis LP (bootleg) and told some war stories and some dirty jokes. We had a great time and he is not long off the phone thanking me.

We’d like to have him here for dinner he’d like to see the kids but my Fiancé is scared he will be infected or we will get into trouble with the police. *sigh*


----------



## Guest

Does anyone else here feel they've seen enough of the the Bernie Sanders Mittens meme to last 10 lifetimes?


----------



## Flamme

Baron Scarpia said:


> Does anyone else here feel they've seen enough of the the Bernie Sanders Mittens meme to last 10 lifetimes?


This...Uber cringe...lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352449118728282113


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

En Passant said:


> I received word today I will soon be officially recognised as a FIDE "Grandmaster".


Hey that's really cool; good for you!


----------



## Art Rock

En Passant said:


> I received word today I will soon be officially recognised as a FIDE "Grandmaster"..


Congrats, that's quite an achievement! I played regularly in the eighties at a level of about 1900, and have just taken up playing online chess after 30 years of hardly touching the pieces.


----------



## Guest

My 87 year old Mom got the first installment of the Maderna Vaccine. She reports a very slight reaction, some nasal congestion which could just be the result of having to go out in the cold weather to visit the doctors office.


----------



## Jacck

Baron Scarpia said:


> My 87 year old Mom got the first installment of the Maderna Vaccine. She reports a very slight reaction, some nasal congestion which could just be the result of having to go out in the cold weather to visit the doctors office.


my own reaction to the second Pfizer jab was much worse than I expected. I got shivers, fever, musle, joint, bone and head pain, brain fog, vertigo, and it took me almost 3 days to recover. And I had nasal congestion as first symptom after both jabs.


----------



## Luchesi

Jacck said:


> my own reaction to the second Pfizer jab was much worse than I expected. I got shivers, fever, musle, joint, bone and head pain, brain fog, vertigo, and it took me almost 3 days to recover. And I had nasal congestion as first symptom after both jabs.


As we know, that means it's working for your specific anatomy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Lovely day in Yorkshire, so Mrs Pat and I went for a walk. Hello trees, hello flowers! 

Then I fell over.
The ground usefully broke my fall so now my head has a couple of splendid wound dressings and a large swelling. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## vincula

Pat Fairlea said:


> Lovely day in Yorkshire, so Mrs Pat and I went for a walk. Hello trees, hello flowers!
> 
> Then I fell over.
> The ground usefully broke my fall so now my head has a couple of splendid wound dressings and a large swelling.
> 
> C'est la vie.


Cheer up! Yorkshire's worth a few scratches, isn't it? Last time I was at a local shop I felt in love with one of the ladies working there. She just say something like "nou, noooouuuu". I was tempted to ask her again only to hear it once more. Lovely accent. Lovely place. I enjoyed myself in Beverley, on my way back from the Lake District. I miss traveling. Fresh air and new perspectives!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> my own reaction to the second Pfizer jab was much worse than I expected. I got shivers, fever, musle, joint, bone and head pain, brain fog, vertigo, and it took me almost 3 days to recover. And I had nasal congestion as first symptom after both jabs.


I will warn Mom that she might be in for a more severe reaction after the second shot.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

vincula said:


> Cheer up! Yorkshire's worth a few scratches, isn't it? Last time I was at a local shop I felt in love with one of the ladies working there. She just say something like "nou, noooouuuu". I was tempted to ask her again only to hear it once more. Lovely accent. Lovely place. I enjoyed myself in Beverley, on my way back from the Lake District. I miss traveling. Fresh air and new perspectives!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I've only lived in Yorkshire for 40 years of my 60-odd, so I'm just getting used to the various accents. And yes, Beverley is delightful.


----------



## eljr

Just got the official snow fall total for my town from the storm yesterday, 31 inches! 

That is a lot of snow.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Just got the official snow fall total for my town from the storm yesterday, 31 inches!
> 
> That is a lot of snow.


Whoa! We were on the outskirts of the storm and still we got 11" with winds that sounded like a freight train. Drifts were a couple of feet.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Just got the official snow fall total for my town from the storm yesterday, 31 inches!
> 
> That is a lot of snow.


31 inches in New York City (according to your profile)?


----------



## Art Rock

We're not going to use our little apartment around the corner the coming days....


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Just been feeling really drained recently... No energy and no motivation.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Just been feeling really drained recently... No energy and no motivation.


Still very empty, still very drained, still very lonely. My only family and good friends live hundreds of miles away.

Unable to find meaning in life, and there's not enough enjoyment to make up for that gap. Six months ago, I was incredibly happy. Now I am miserable almost every waking hour. Even my dreams have been pretty miserable lately.

And my dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer. It should be curable, but...

I know no one cares, but TC can be a nice place to vent from time to time. It's anonymous, but people reveal just enough about themselves here to establish a sense of community. It's one of the things I like most about this forum.


----------



## mikeh375

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Still very empty, still very drained, still very lonely. My only family and good friends live hundreds of miles away.
> 
> Unable to find meaning in life, and there's not enough enjoyment to make up for that gap. Six months ago, I was incredibly happy. Now I am miserable almost every waking hour. Even my dreams have been pretty miserable lately.
> 
> And my dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer. It should be curable, but...
> 
> I know no one cares, but TC can be a nice place to vent from time to time. It's anonymous, but people reveal just enough about themselves here to establish a sense of community. It's one of the things I like most about this forum.


Sorry about your dad but stay strong BWAGM.
Keep up the practice, learn a piece that will challenge you, maybe a 20thC piece. If you've never learnt boogie (I haven't, because it's too bloody hard), or jazz, give it a go. Compose, compose, compose, learn a new composing technique perhaps.
Read about something you know nothing of but that interests you. Take on an online exercise regime that pushes you.

Find some meaning and intent to occupy the day with, new challenges to master and don't give up on hope, this will all pass, just not yet.

Mike.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

mikeh375 said:


> Sorry about your dad but stay strong BWAGM.
> Keep up the practice, learn a piece that will challenge you, maybe a 20thC piece. If you've never learnt boogie (I haven't, because it's too bloody hard), or jazz, give it a go. Compose, compose, compose, learn a new composing technique perhaps.
> Read about something you know nothing of but that interests you. Take on an online exercise regime that pushes you.
> 
> Find some meaning and occupy the day with new challenges and don't give up on hope, this will all pass.
> 
> Mike.


Thank you for the kind words, Mike.

Actually I was just playing piano earlier tonight with no intended audience - messing around with jazz-style improvisations on some of the pieces from Schumann's _Kinderszenen_ and _Bunte Blatter_ (I've been in a Schumann phase recently). A little while later a couple of girls came up to me and said full of energy: "Was that you who was playing the piano earlier? You sounded amazing! You're so talented..."

Now, I'm not usually one to care about compliments, but this warmed me up a little bit. Music is one of the few things - maybe the only thing - that, no matter how crappy I feel, I can always find enjoyment in, and being able to share that enjoyment gives purpose to my life where it is otherwise impossible to find.

I must get back to composing - I've tried to recently but I can't seem to settle on a style. Everything either feels outdated (and so it becomes hard to find inspiration) or feels like I'm completely lost in an infinite ocean with no anchor. But I guess that's how you find your style... you gotta keep writing. I'm making it a goal this year to finish and revise large scale works, in whatever style they may be. A cello sonata, for one.


----------



## mikeh375

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> ......
> 
> I must get back to composing - I've tried to recently but I can't seem to settle on a style. Everything either feels outdated (and so it becomes hard to find inspiration) or feels like I'm completely lost in an infinite ocean with no anchor. But I guess that's how you find your style... you gotta keep writing. I'm making it a goal this year to finish and revise large scale works, in whatever style they may be. A cello sonata, for one.


I don't know what you can do composing wise, but there are texts you could study and practice with that will help you in your search for a way of writing that feels more fruitful and comfortable. What's your contrapuntal skill like? How about extended harmonic practice? 
The best way to find yourself is to expose yourself and immerse yourself in what's possible, thereby giving yourself more options to explore. At some point you will find techniques that resonate with your aesthetics and are worth practising and absorbing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I went to put the recycling rubbish in the outside bin for collection but it was full. I had to put it in the other bin. This isn't the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

mikeh375 said:


> I don't know what you can do composing wise, but there are texts you could study and practice with that will help you in your search for a way of writing that feels more fruitful and comfortable. What's your contrapuntal skill like? How about extended harmonic practice?
> The best way to find yourself is to expose yourself and immerse yourself in what's possible, thereby giving yourself more options to explore. At some point you will find techniques that resonate with your aesthetics and are worth practising and absorbing.


I am fluent in counterpoint (Renaissance and common practice era) and extended harmony etc. to the point where I can easily implement these practices into free improvisation (as well as of course composition).

Of course practice always helps... but I think my main problem is finding my "voice" as a composer. Although I am able to come up with ideas and reasonably develop them, I often become discouraged to continue after realizing what I have written doesn't really suit my style. But maybe that's just a poor excuse for writer's block... :lol:


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> I went to put the recycling rubbish in the outside bin for collection but it was full. I had to put it in the other bin. This isn't the first time this has happened to me.


Doesn't this make you feel so guilty? Lol


----------



## mikeh375

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I am fluent in counterpoint (Renaissance and common practice era) and extended harmony etc. to the point where I can easily implement these practices into free improvisation (as well as of course composition).
> 
> Of course practice always helps... but I think my main problem is finding my "voice" as a composer. Although I am able to come up with ideas and reasonably develop them, I often become discouraged to continue after realizing what I have written doesn't really suit my style. But maybe that's just a poor excuse for writer's block... :lol:


When I get into a funk I might try to harness what I know for a more specific goal. I might for example do a series of small studies on creating mixed intervals harmony from say a 9 note scale, invert them perhaps and/or subject the notes to enharmonic thinking and voice lead them elsewhere. I will then write a short etude with what excites me from the search .

Or perhaps I'll invent parameters that restrict what is possible, maybe limiting a synthetic scale to fewer notes and one chosen octave and creating another scale to operate two octaves higher above the first scale. I always get into this sort of inventive approach and have in the past found and realised the material into bigger works. For me it's always about hunting for material, prising open doors so to speak when one is stuck.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

HenryPenfold said:


> I went to put the recycling rubbish in the outside bin for collection but it was full. I had to put it in the other bin. This isn't the first time this has happened to me.


In America at least it all generally goes to the same place. I can't cite specific figures, but sadly, very very little of what goes into the recycling bin gets recycled. A lot of people sort their trash very dilligently because it makes them feel good and feel like they're doing their part for the environment, but don't realize for the most part it doesn't matter. It's pretty depressing when you think about it.


----------



## Rambler

I like to think of myself as interested in the natural world, and often carry binoculars to spot anything interesting. I've kept a sharp look out for otters on my hikes around the wilder parts of Britain - but to no avail.

Well image my surprise this afternoon when I went for my daily allowable exercise, just outside Preston in Lancashire, at a place called Cuerden Valley Park. As large as life there was an otter swimming in the lake in the park!


----------



## perempe

After taking vitamin C/D3/zinc tablets for about 2 weeks, my heart rate is back to normal (from 100+).
I might not need Concor COR beta-blocker. I think zinc is the key.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I solved a mystery that has been troubling me since Monday. Despite boiling my breakfast egg each morning for the exact same amount of time in the same amount of water, they were coming out differently. Some very soft, some medium soft. I was very confused. This morning, I realised what the problem was. Sometimes I took the egg straight from the fridge and boiled it, other times I left it on the table while I performed my ablutions, and then boiled it after. I hadn't realised it, but the eggs were at different temperatures at the start of the cooking process. I was so relieved and pleased that I'd solved this mystery, I had a smile on my face all day.


----------



## Art Rock

The past few months I've been playing chess again for the first time since around 1990 - on-line now. Today I won a nice game (even though it was not perfect) against an opponent rated far higher than me. (link to the game as animated gif - I was white).


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> The past few months I've been playing chess again for the first time since around 1990 - on-line now. Today I won a nice game (even though it was not perfect) against an opponent rated far higher than me. (link to the game as animated gif - I was white).


Well done! Taggart & I have started playing Scrabble again during lockdown and it's really compulsive. But I'd never have the bottle to play games online. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> After taking vitamin C/D3/zinc tablets for about 2 weeks, my heart rate is back to normal (from 100+).
> I might not need Concor COR beta-blocker. I think zinc is the key.


If you can avoid them, beta blockers, do so!

At some point you will need to withdraw from them and it is not pleasant.

Twice I have had to have my heart converted (cardioversion) when a SMALL reduction, not complete cessation, of a beta blocker caused my heart rhythm to rise and sustain for hours at over 175 BPM. (as high as 275 BPM)


----------



## Art Rock

There was a big fire in the house just opposite ours this afternoon. Due to the excessive heat, our shop window burst (fortunately just a large crack, not shattered).


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> There was a big fire in the house just opposite ours this afternoon. Due to the excessive heat, our shop window burst (fortunately just a large crack, not shattered).


Gosh - I hope everything is okay now.


----------



## Art Rock

The fire was put out (took several hours), the guy living there escaped in his underwear, and is now in police custody on suspicion of arson. The crack has grown to the full width of the window, but looks stable now. I've put things in motion for replacing it and alerted the insurance company. In about two and a half hours the people living around the burned house have a meeting at city hall with the mayor to discuss what happened and implications (there had been many complaints already about this guy around suspected hard drugs use). All in all, we were lucky, no smoke came into our house, so it's just the window that we still use for display even though we stopped using the ground floor as gallery. And we were in our separate shop 30 meters down the road when it happened.

The view from our (upstairs) window:


----------



## Ingélou

It must have been a shock for you and everyone in the street. What a shame. I hope you can get your window fixed soon. :tiphat:


----------



## vincula

Art Rock said:


> The fire was put out (took several hours), the guy living there escaped in his underwear, and is now in police custody on suspicion of arson. The crack has grown to the full width of the window, but looks stable now. I've put things in motion for replacing it and alerted the insurance company. In about two and a half hours the people living around the burned house have a meeting at city hall with the mayor to discuss what happened and implications (there had been many complaints already about this guy around suspected hard drugs use). All in all, we were lucky, no smoke came into our house, so it's just the window that we still use for display even though we stopped using the ground floor as gallery. And we were in our separate shop 30 meters down the road when it happened.
> 
> The view from our (upstairs) window:


God knows which music he was playing :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Merl

I'm concerned that after the mind-numbing tedium of the last year and various lockdown scenarios, the thrill of actually doing something interesting or stimulating might kill me. I can almost see my headstone, "Here lies Merl. He went to a museum."
"


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> I'm concerned that after the mind-numbing tedium of the last year and various lockdown scenarios, the thrill of actually doing something interesting or stimulating might kill me. I can almost see my headstone, "Here lies Merl. He went to a museum."
> "


So true. I even enjoyed the ride to the hospital for my second (successful) cataract operation!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> So true. I even enjoyed the ride to the hospital for my second (successful) cataract operation!


I actually went into a shop today - a hardware shop, what's more - and bought things. Just like we used to do. It was amazing.


----------



## Chilham

I still have the same change in my pocket that I had exactly one year ago today. I'd just come back from my last face-to-face client engagement in Wiesbaden. 365 days of carrying the same 20 coins totalling £3.08. 

The light is at the end of the tunnel as the lovely Mrs. Chilham and I have just been, "Jabbed" for the first time an hour ago. Can't wait for June.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The latest 'open-prison without a roof' lockdown has been a thoroughly dispiriting experience on numerous levels (not least for the death of an old and much-liked ex-schoolfriend) but at least it spurred me into decorating the bathroom, which had needed doing since Labour were in power. Also, I have gone 70 days without alcohol - lockdown plus never drinking at home has turned me into a temporary teetotaller for the third time in twelve months.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chilham said:


> I still have the same change in my pocket that I had exactly one year ago today. I'd just come back from my last face-to-face client engagement in Wiesbaden. 365 days of carrying the same 20 coins totalling £3.08.
> 
> _The light is at the end of the tunnel as the lovely Mrs. Chilham and I have just been, "Jabbed" for the first time an hour ago. Can't wait for June._


I've had my letter to register for one but it means going out of town to be jabbed - strange, as it's only a five-minute walk to my local health centre.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> There was a big fire in the house just opposite ours this afternoon. Due to the excessive heat, our shop window burst (fortunately just a large crack, not shattered).


Sorry about the fire but I did notice it's a lovely street!


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


> Sorry about the fire but I did notice it's a lovely street!


:lol::devil:

.......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> The fire was put out (took several hours), the guy living there escaped in his underwear, and is now in police custody on suspicion of arson. The crack has grown to the full width of the window, but looks stable now. I've put things in motion for replacing it and alerted the insurance company. In about two and a half hours the people living around the burned house have a meeting at city hall with the mayor to discuss what happened and implications (there had been many complaints already about this guy around suspected hard drugs use). All in all, we were lucky, no smoke came into our house, so it's just the window that we still use for display even though we stopped using the ground floor as gallery. And we were in our separate shop 30 meters down the road when it happened.
> 
> The view from our (upstairs) window:


Such a lovely looking street, too. Why is there always some ne'er do well that spoils things for everyone else?

I hope you all get sorted as soon as possible and hopefully something can be done about that 'neighbour'.


----------



## Chilham

elgars ghost said:


> I've had my letter to register for one but it means going out of town to be jabbed - strange, as it's only a five-minute walk to my local health centre.


We had the letter, booked to go to some pharmacy 21 miles away. Then our local surgery called. We cancelled the trip in favour of the local surgery. The online booking confirmed the second date. Our local surgery say they can't guarantee supply on specific dates, so they'll call us. It was comforting to have the date, but much more convenient to stay local.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chilham said:


> We had the letter, booked to go to some pharmacy 21 miles away. Then our local surgery called. We cancelled the trip in favour of the local surgery. The online booking confirmed the second date. Our local surgery say they can't guarantee supply on specific dates, so they'll call us. It was comforting to have the date, but much more convenient to stay local.


The letter says that my local practice will probably contact me anyway - what the letter doesn't really make clear (at least to me) is whether I would still have to book an appointment somewhere else first in order for my GP to offer 'the local option' instead or whether I just sit back and wait to hear.


----------



## Chilham

elgars ghost said:


> The latest 'open-prison without a roof' lockdown has been a thoroughly dispiriting experience on numerous levels (not least for the death of an old and much-liked ex-schoolfriend) but at least it spurred me into decorating the bathroom, which had needed doing since Labour were in power. Also, I have gone 70 days without alcohol - lockdown plus never drinking at home has turned me into a temporary teetotaller for the third time in twelve months.


Well done. I gave up cigarettes 1st April last year after having smoked for 45 of the previous 47 years. Feel like I've finally kicked it for good.


----------



## Chilham

elgars ghost said:


> The letter says that my local practice will probably contact me anyway - what the letter doesn't really make clear (at least to me) is whether I would still have to book an appointment somewhere else first in order for my GP to offer 'the local option' instead or whether I just sit back and wait to hear.


I don't think the appointment triggers our local surgery. They seem to work independently. I'd book online and hope the GP calls in the meantime. That's just me. Don't know you circumstances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chilham said:


> Well done. I gave up cigarettes 1st April last year after having smoked for 45 of the previous 47 years. Feel like I've finally kicked it for good.


Well done back. I gave up smoking last December - although I do vape a few times a day now instead.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> The letter says that my local practice will probably contact me anyway - what the letter doesn't really make clear (at least to me) is whether I would still have to book an appointment somewhere else first in order for my GP to offer 'the local option' instead or whether I just sit back and wait to hear.


We know all about that 'waiting for the jab' feeling. Taggart was contacted by our local surgery after some days of wondering whether he'd been missed. He had the Pfizer jab but no firm date for the second one.

Then it came to my turn for waiting (I'm a couple of years younger) and suddenly I got a letter from the NHS offering me one at Askham Bar, a big 'Park & Ride' near York. I hung on, because I wanted to stay local, but then found that some Facebook friends of my age were going for the NHS Letter.

So I did too. We waited about an hour in the well-organised traffic queue and it was all done, no fuss. I got Oxford - and a few side effects of feeling poorly later in the week, but apparently that's a good sign that it's 'taken'. I also got my second appointment booked.

I'm actually glad I went for the distance option now. I hope you all get sorted in the most convenient way and particularly the way that involves the least waiting and wondering.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> I'm actually glad I went for the distance option now. _I hope you all get sorted in the most convenient way and particularly the way that involves the least waiting and wondering._


Thank you, I. It wouldn't be so bad if the venues were close to the town centres as I would have to rely on public transport but both of the nearest places on the list have their vaccination centres right out on the outskirts. If there were no facilities in my home town I would have to find my way to one of them but I know people who have already been given the jab at my local practice so I will hold fire for now despite my eagerness to get it done.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Thank you, I. It wouldn't be so bad if the venues were close to the town centres as I would have to rely on public transport but both of the nearest places on the list have their vaccination centres right out on the outskirts. If there were no facilities in my home town I would have to find my way to one of them but I know people who have already been given the jab at my local practice so I will hold fire for now despite my eagerness to get it done.


Yes, I can understand that - going on public transport is itself a risk.

After I'd had my jab at Askham Bar, the local practice posted on Facebook to say that it had had new orders not to move down to my age range but to fill in all the people with medical needs. It urged us to go with the NHS letters - before that, it had wanted us to stay local.

I hope you soon hear from your local practice. :tiphat:


----------



## mikeh375

I got my jab a few days ago, the Oxford/AZ one. The next day I lost all energy for a few hours but was soon ok again. My wife had the jab at the same time as me and was fine.
There was initially some confusion over where we were supposed to go. At first it seemed as though we would have to travel over 30 miles away until the surgery got in touch and booked us in at a hall just a few miles away. The whole thing was slick.


----------



## Chilham

mikeh375 said:


> I got my jab a few days ago, the Oxford/AZ one. The next day I lost all energy for a few hours but was soon ok again. My wife had the jab at the same time as me and was fine.
> There was initially some confusion over where we were supposed to go. At first it seemed as though we would have to travel over 30 miles away until the surgery got in touch and booked us in at a hall just a few miles away. The whole thing was slick.


Very similar experience, except I'm the one who's pretty much fine, maybe just a little achy, and my wife is knocked for six, spent most of the day in bed.


----------



## Malx

Received my letter today, my appointment is on Saturday at a hall less than 3 miles away. Not sure which vaccine I'll be given.
Mrs Malx had her vaccine a few weeks ago which was the Pfizer BioNtech version, thankfully with little reaction just an achy, letheragic feeling for a few days - If I have the same reaction she'll never notice


----------



## perempe

My mother's phone rang during internet banking. She is a pediatrician, and one of her female overage (19) patient was tested positive for Covid-19, but has only headache.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got a sweet reminder from 2013 on Facebook today. A poster of a concert I had this day in 2013 with the words "Kjetil is our hero" written by students from the high school I work. Sweet! I found the program in my dropbox and was a bit amazed at myself...Giuliani-Händel variations, Albeniz-Asturias, Britten-Nocturnal before intermission and Bach-Partita 1 bwv 1002 to end the recital. Pretty hardcore! I remember it as a job well done. Now I can only play Asturias without much practice...Gotta practice!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Had my first vaccine Friday evening 7.00pm, AstraZeneca. Had been rescheduling it since 15 February, according to my last conversation (sister, have it; wife don't have it; friends have/don't have it). Then Norway, Denmark, Eire, Iceland, Thailand, Germany, Spain, France, Italy & Holland ceased the rollout do to blood clots. Any road up, I finally had it and without wishing to tempt providence, I've had no side effects. No stiff arm, didn't even feel the injection. Second one scheduled for 4th June.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I got asked to make a classical guitar piece for an album by a student. Very hardcore, lo-fi black metal! It's actually a concept album with a moral! I think it will be fun


----------



## Totenfeier

I got my second Moderna Covid shot on Thursday, Mar. 25 at 4:00pm, spent my evening well, went to bed. Woke up at 3:30 am Friday with every quark in my body on full ache, left arm swollen and feeling as if it were being sliced off, an adamantine battle-ax buried in my head, an Uruk-Hai dagger between my shoulder blades, nice sweats, and the realization that, since I was now made of 100% lead, I was not going to move a thing for the duration. Spent most of Friday sunk in bed. Got up sometime Friday night/Saturday morning and could tell it was receding. Woke around 7:00 am Saturday feeling perfectly normal, and I am thankful that I remained unvisited by Chills, Fever, and Nausea. It was...an intriguing experience.


----------



## Art Rock

Going to the garage to have the winter tires changed for summer tires. In these times, probably the most exciting thing happening to me this week beyond our walls.


----------



## Luchesi

I had fallen in my garage a few days ago. I landed on my arm mostly, but my ribs hit my arm hard - and my face almost hit the pavement. Very close. I was very lucky, brain impairments often result.

The thing about bruised ribs is the first day it doesn't feel too bad, very bad the second day, and the third day is even worse. I don't remember why that is with ribs. ...and then slowly it gets better.

OK, it was the third day of pain, and wouldn't you know it, I was called so I could get a Johnson & Johnson jab. I got it and ended up with bad chills that night. I couldn't get warm even with three blankets on me, but to make it worse my bruised rib didn't allow me to curl up and keep warm as usual. My teeth were chattering so much that my rib hurt continuously. My fever broke halfway through the night and then I was too warm, all wrapped up like that. 

Just one night, all very quick compared to friends I've heard from.

Very bad timing for me but I survived..


----------



## perempe

I walk in the vineyard. I usually walk about 2-3 miles with the elevation of 300ft. I hate to go about a quarter mile till the end of urban area. I saw less then 5 people on the streets on Sunday. When I came home a police car saw me without a mask at the corner about a block from our house, but they didn't stop me.


----------



## Luchesi

perempe said:


> I walk in the vineyard. I usually walk about 2-3 miles with the elevation of 300ft. I hate to go about a quarter mile till the end of urban area. I saw less then 5 people on the streets on Sunday. When I came home a police car saw me without a mask at the corner about a block from our house, but they didn't stop me.


I don't know, but I don't think you should wear a mask outside and no people currently nearby. If the virus got into your mask earlier, you don't want to keep sucking for breath through it.

You can take a second mask with you and switch to it.


----------



## DaveM

Luchesi said:


> I had fallen in my garage a few days ago. I landed on my arm mostly, but my ribs hit my arm hard - and my face almost hit the pavement. Very close. I was very lucky, brain impairments often result.
> 
> The thing about bruised ribs is the first day it doesn't feel too bad, very bad the second day, and the third day is even worse. I don't remember why that is with ribs. ...and then slowly it gets better.
> 
> OK, it was the third day of pain, and wouldn't you know it, I was called so I could get a Johnson & Johnson jab. I got it and ended up with bad chills that night. I couldn't get warm even with three blankets on me, but to make it worse my bruised rib didn't allow me to curl up and keep warm as usual. My teeth were chattering so much that my rib hurt continuously. My fever broke halfway through the night and then I was too warm, all wrapped up like that.
> 
> Just one night, all very quick compared to friends I've heard from.
> 
> Very bad timing for me but I survived..


Rib injuries are no fun whether they are bruised or broken. The good news is that you've apparently got a good immune system and antibodies to go with it! Hope you're doing better today.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe you remember that I was asked to make a classical guitar solo for a black metal album by a student? Well, here is my remix of it. My student asked if he could add things and of course he can. I'm eager to hear it! I asked if I could put it out on soundcloud, (since it's so good) and yes I can. I decided to duplicate the track and send it through my Native Instruments Guitar Rig swimming endlessly in an ocean of reverb and what else (?). Hope you want to listen!

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fnight-wet-spell


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Maybe you remember that I was asked to make a classical guitar solo for a black metal album by a student? Well, here is my remix of it. My student asked if he could add things and of course he can. I'm eager to hear it! I asked if I could put it out on soundcloud, (since it's so good) and yes I can. I decided to duplicate the track and send it through my Native Instruments Guitar Rig swimming endlessly in an ocean of reverb and what else (?). Hope you want to listen!
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fnight-wet-spell


I ended up listening to it through 3 times. Something about it that I really like, but I can't explain.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HenryPenfold said:


> I ended up listening to it through 3 times. Something about it that I really like, but I can't explain.


Wow! Thank-you very much. I used very little material and short phrases with some variations. The form is kind of ABCDEDCBA(coda) if you call 2 measures one part. It will end up as intro to a really hardcore black metal song that starts half a step up and I hope that sounds really evil!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wow! Thank-you very much. I used very little material and short phrases with some variations. The form is kind of ABCDEDCBA(coda) if you call 2 measures one part. It will end up as intro to a really hardcore black metal song that starts half a step up and I hope that sounds really evil!


Yes, the simplicity is part of the attraction.

Funny enough, I thought it would make an excellent introduction to some power chords, but didn't like to say in case it caused offence!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, the simplicity is part of the attraction.
> 
> Funny enough, I thought it would make an excellent introduction to some power chords, but didn't like to say in case it caused offence!!!


I was hoping people here on TC knew I'm a part time metalhead! \m/


----------



## Art Rock

Just listened to it. Kudos!


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Maybe you remember that I was asked to make a classical guitar solo for a black metal album by a student? Well, here is my remix of it. My student asked if he could add things and of course he can. I'm eager to hear it! I asked if I could put it out on soundcloud, (since it's so good) and yes I can. I decided to duplicate the track and send it through my Native Instruments Guitar Rig swimming endlessly in an ocean of reverb and what else (?). Hope you want to listen!
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fnight-wet-spell


I listened, and I liked it. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

A few days ago it was wonderful spring weather, sunny with temperatures above 20 deg.C. It's snowing now.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> A few days ago it was wonderful spring weather, sunny with temperatures above 20 deg.C. It's snowing now.


Have you moved to Scotland


----------



## senza sordino

I just returned from a 40 km cycle. I went with a colleague who lives nearby. We didn't rush, and took a nice lunch break. We were cycling for about three hours in total. Here is a photo of our destination. It was a bit cold and I wore gloves and a toque under my helmet for most of my trip. I saw three young men coming out of the water from a swim and a few other young men tanning in the sunshine. The air temperature was a mere 10 degrees Celsius and it was rather windy near the water.

I should sleep well tonight, as I had lots of exercise and sunshine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today at lunchtime I suddenly realized I had been teaching online classes in my pyjamas...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I took the bull by the horns and contacted my local medical practice about getting my first covid jab, despite the letters I was sent saying I shouldn't. I explained that it seemed both illogical and inconvenient going out of town to one of the centres listed in the letters I was sent when taking into account that I live only a few minutes walk away from a place where I knew jabs were being given. If I were to go out of town I would in effect be paying for my jab as I would have to use public transport. The receptionist agreed and now I am to be jabbed next Monday afternoon - presumably that makes me one of the last of the over-54s in the country to get sorted if we exclude those who for one reason or another are refusing it.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been on my mind all day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Quiz question - how many people on the _Sgt Pepper_ sleeve are still alive?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Oh ye gods, lockdown and all that is REALLY getting to me. I'm not that sociable ordinarily but I really just want to sit in comfy chairs and chat and have a beer with a couple of friends, or browse the local hardware shop without masking up and dodging around people or get the train into town for the library....

Sorry folks, had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Oh ye gods, lockdown and all that is REALLY getting to me. I'm not that sociable ordinarily but I really just want to sit in comfy chairs and chat and have a beer with a couple of friends, or browse the local hardware shop without masking up and dodging around people or get the train into town for the library....
> 
> Sorry folks, had to get that out of my system.


Yes, I was fine for most of last year, but Taggart & I are becoming very snarky with each other now.  It is definitely starting to feel like the last few months of a prison sentence, with the release date being put back continually by an arbitrary judge.


----------



## Merl

Busy few weeks. Had my first Astra jag 3 weeks ago. Only side-effects were achey thighs (like I'd been riding a horse) but that only lasted a day. Picking my car up today from MOT centre. Expensive one as its cost £400 but the car is getting old. May have to bite the bullet and get a new car next year. At nearly 100,000 miles the diesel engine will go on forever but I keep getting smaller issues with the rest of car. 2 new brake calipers, a new water pump, timing belt and a host of other stuff has cost me a fortune this year.


----------



## Chilham

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Quiz question - how many people on the _Sgt Pepper_ sleeve are still alive?


Five? ..................


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

In a way that _is_ correct, but that isn't the answer I had in mind!

Actually, I'm in error. I could be one of two answers, but not five.

Unless you know more than I do (not difficult...)


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Quiz question - how many people on the _Sgt Pepper_ sleeve are still alive?


Probably about five. Paul, Ringo, Bob, Dion and Larry Bell. There may be more but I would need to examine the cover again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> Probably about four. Paul, Ringo, Bob and Dion. There may be more but I would need to examine the cover again.


I originally forgot all about Dion, hence my rather ham-fisted amendment. I agree with four. My trick answer would be six, as Ringo and Paul are on the sleeve twice.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Chilham

I'm sticking with five.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chilham said:


> I'm sticking with five.


I'll leave it to you and Barbebleu to thrash it out - I will doff my cap to whoever's right.


----------



## vincula

Merl said:


> Busy few weeks. Had my first Astra jag 3 weeks ago. Only side-effects were achey thighs (like I'd been riding a horse) but that only lasted a day. Picking my car up today from MOT centre. Expensive one as its cost £400 but the car is getting old. May have to bite the bullet and get a new car next year. At nearly 100,000 miles the diesel engine will go on forever but I keep getting smaller issues with the rest of car. 2 new brake calipers, a new water pump, timing belt and a host of other stuff has cost me a fortune this year.


Buy a Japanese one instead. They're both made in the UK, but boy what a difference. Go Swindon or Derby!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Yes, I was fine for most of last year, but Taggart & I are becoming very snarky with each other now.  It is definitely starting to feel like the last few months of a prison sentence, with the release date being put back continually by an arbitrary judge.


That's exactly right. And it doesn't help that no matter how careful and sensible Mrs Pat and I are, we depend on everyone else to do the right thing. All this will pass, eventually, but right now it's getting difficult to cope with.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I sympathize with everyone feeling the strain after what has probably been the UKs most miserable 12+ months since the darkest days of WWII. That's the problem with endgames - sometimes they seem to take as long as the game itself.


----------



## DaveM

elgars ghost said:


> I sympathize with everyone feeling the strain after what has probably been the UKs most miserable 12+ months since the darkest days of WWII. That's the problem with endgames - sometimes they seem to take as long as the game itself.


This is not the end. It is not the beginning of the end. But it may be the end of the beginning. 
W.C.


----------



## Sonata

Officially five months out from my COVID infection. My husband has made a complete recovery for which I am most thankful. It appears, unfortunately, that I am one of those with long haul symptoms. My gastrointestinal tract is still not back to normal. I'm down seven pounds and I am now underweight. I've been fighting nausea, intermittent vomiting, and now I can only eat small amounts before I am full. I had a scope of my stomach, esophagus and duodenum yesterday which was normal, though the doctor took biopsies to be sure. I have another test pending, a gastric emptying study. Hope they find a solution for me.


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Officially five months out from my COVID infection. My husband has made a complete recovery for which I am most thankful. It appears, unfortunately, that I am one of those with long haul symptoms. My gastrointestinal tract is still not back to normal. I'm down seven pounds and I am now underweight. I've been fighting nausea, intermittent vomiting, and now I can only eat small amounts before I am full. I had a scope of my stomach, esophagus and duodenum yesterday which was normal, though the doctor took biopsies to be sure. I have another test pending, a gastric emptying study. *Hope they find a solution for me.*


I hope so too. I'm so glad that your husband has recovered and hope your long-covid will fade before too long with or without treatment. xx


----------



## Ingélou

Very worried about my lovely niece, who's in hospital with a flare-up of her Crohn's Disease. She's feeling very ill. I'm praying that she'll be okay.


----------



## Chilham

Sorry to learn of that. Crohn's can be nasty. Many, many years ago I sold a product that helped sufferers of Crohn's, and spent time with several.

I don't do praying but long-distance positive thoughts heading your niece's way.


----------



## Ingélou

Chilham said:


> Sorry to learn of that. Crohn's can be nasty. Many, many years ago I sold a product that helped sufferers of Crohn's, and spent time with several.
> 
> I don't do praying but long-distance positive thoughts heading your niece's way.


Thank you, Chilham. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Hope all goes well Ingelou - my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Art Rock

Loads of sad news (my thoughts with you all), so let's introduce some happiness: got my first anti-Covid19 injection yesterday (about 20 hours ago, the much maligned AstraZenica, received it at the GP, in walking distance). Zero side effects.


----------



## WNvXXT

Both of us are now more than 2 weeks post covid shot (pfizer). Negligible side effects (wife: arm discomfort (sore is overstating), I got a shot side small rash on the outside of my wrist).


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Loads of sad news (my thoughts with you all), so let's introduce some happiness: got my first anti-Covid19 injection yesterday (about 20 hours ago, the much maligned AstraZenica, received it at the GP, in walking distance). Zero side effects.


I'm really pleased to hear it. Take care, though - when I had my first dose of AstraZenica, my side-effects (dizziness and generally feeling unwell) happened 3 or 4 days later. I'm looking forward to my second dose, though, in early May & thinking (fingers crossed) that it shouldn't happen again this time.

Taggart is getting his second Pfizer dose this week - he had no side effects at all with the first one.

Best wishes to all being vaccinated - wouldn't it be lovely if we could have a semi-sociable summer? I met my 80-year-old neighbour in the street this morning. She's had her two jabs and had been having coffee with a friend in a pub's courtyard garden, and was off this afternoon to play scrabble in the garden with another friend.

I went off to the open air market and bought some plants - a ****, three pinks, and an echinacea - to replace the flowers in my garden that have copped it in the winter.

Live a little!


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today at lunchtime I suddenly realized I had been teaching online classes in my pyjamas...


Better that then without your pajamas. 

In any case, in lockdown the distinction between clothes and pajamas has become blurred. It's not clear if I sleep in my clothes or do online meetings in my pajamas.


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> Very worried about my lovely niece, who's in hospital with a flare-up of her Crohn's Disease. She's feeling very ill. I'm praying that she'll be okay.


My youngest son has Crohns. He has an injection every few months which helps significantly but like you said, Ingelou, when he's having a flare up he can be very unwell.


----------



## perempe

This is where I usually go for a walk (Zay Horse Ranch). I like the view to Nagy-Eged Hill, behind that there are The Bükk Mountains. (The 2 pictures are from the same location, but the 2nd is much more interesting.) The route is about 2 miles with some elevation. Before I get to Zay, I have to go 300 meters on road, and there's always a car, but I was lucky today.


----------



## Sonata

Ingélou said:


> Very worried about my lovely niece, who's in hospital with a flare-up of her Crohn's Disease. She's feeling very ill. I'm praying that she'll be okay.


How is she doing?


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> How is she doing?


Thank you for asking, Sonata. My niece had an emergency operation in hospital which drained an intestinal abscess - then she was sent home. She is still not very well but her temperature has come down and she is able to eat a little now, despite having mouth ulcers which are apparently a sign of the Crohn's flare-up. It will take a long time for her to recover, but the situation looks a lot more hopeful.

I know that your own complete recovery will also be a slow business, but I hope every day you will make progress and start to feel better. xxx


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today at lunch, I went to the park by my school with coffee and a cigarette. An old man I never saw before started talking and we talked for half an hour. He was a pensionist from northern Norway and was now painting and doing arty things. He was really cool. He knew some famous people and had sold a painting to our Queen Sonja! He even sang for me


----------



## Chilham

I miss a cigarette with my coffee.


----------



## Chilham

Ingélou said:


> Thank you for asking, Sonata. My niece had an emergency operation in hospital which drained an intestinal abscess - then she was sent home. She is still not very well but her temperature has come down and she is able to eat a little now, despite having mouth ulcers which are apparently a sign of the Crohn's flare-up. It will take a long time for her to recover, but the situation looks a lot more hopeful.
> 
> I know that your own complete recovery will also be a slow business, but I hope every day you will make progress and start to feel better. xxx


I was thinking about your niece earlier today. I hope she's improving.


----------



## ArtMusic

Ingélou said:


> Thank you for asking, Sonata. My niece had an emergency operation in hospital which drained an intestinal abscess - then she was sent home. She is still not very well but her temperature has come down and she is able to eat a little now, despite having mouth ulcers which are apparently a sign of the Crohn's flare-up. It will take a long time for her to recover, but the situation looks a lot more hopeful.
> 
> I know that your own complete recovery will also be a slow business, but I hope every day you will make progress and start to feel better. xxx


All the very best to your niece and you. That's all I can say.


----------



## mikeh375

This AM...digging up part of the front garden for re-planting...ouch.
This PM...revising the cadenza for my violin concerto, before the soloist records his part next week.
This evening...wine and homemade pizza (including a sourdough base)
Late evening...rent and stream a movie.


----------



## mikeh375

Chilham said:


> I miss a cigarette with my coffee.


I used to smoke Chilham so I know what you are going through. Keep at it....


----------



## Sonata

Ingélou said:


> Thank you for asking, Sonata. My niece had an emergency operation in hospital which drained an intestinal abscess - then she was sent home. She is still not very well but her temperature has come down and she is able to eat a little now, despite having mouth ulcers which are apparently a sign of the Crohn's flare-up. It will take a long time for her to recover, but the situation looks a lot more hopeful.
> 
> I know that your own complete recovery will also be a slow business, but I hope every day you will make progress and start to feel better. xxx


Chrohn's is pretty tough business. I am glad she is moving in the right direction!

I have found something that does seem to improve my symptoms fortunately. I've found a short but intense workout benefits me the next day. 10 minutes on my rowing machine and 10 minutes kickboxing. It really stimulates my appetite and digestion the next day! It's not a fix but even if I can get in three workouts a week I think I can cope


----------



## Art Rock

About an hour from now we'll be re-opening our gallery, because the lockdown on non-essential shops that was enforced mid December has been lifted per today.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> About an hour from now we'll be re-opening our gallery, because the lockdown on non-essential shops that was enforced mid December has been lifted per today.


Great news - hope you have a lovely day. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Art Rock said:


> About an hour from now we'll be re-opening our gallery, because the lockdown on non-essential shops that was enforced mid December has been lifted per today.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Guest

Received my second dose of the Moderna vaccine yesterday. The side effects have been the same as the first dose, a barely noticeable soreness of the vaccination site.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today my colleague, the guy to ask about music software, told me about a function in Ableton Live called "audio to midi". I found it in my Cubase program too and right away made a solo I recorded on electric guitar get played back by cello samples. Haha! I would have to work on expression and dynamics to make it sound nice, but great to learn something new!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart and I have both had our two jabs now. Taggart got the Pfizer with no ill-effects (a fortnight ago). I felt sick & dizzy with my first Astra-Zeneca vaccination, and haven't felt too well after the second (on Sunday) - but every May I get an allergy to the tree-pollen in any case, so it may have nothing to do with the vaccination! 

Anyway, I'm glad we're 'done', though I seem to have developed a hermit mentality.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Taggart and I have both had our two jabs now. Taggart got the Pfizer with no ill-effects (a fortnight ago). I felt sick & dizzy with my first Astra-Zeneca vaccination, and haven't felt too well after the second (on Sunday) - but every May I get an allergy to the tree-pollen in any case, so it may have nothing to do with the vaccination!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad we're 'done', though I seem to have developed a hermit mentality.


I'm glad to read you've both received both doses.

I got my first dose of Astra Zeneca twelve days ago. A few hours after I got the jab I developed a mild fever, and I couldn't sleep. Then the headache started. It was a fierce headache I was able to numb with Tylenol. The fever subsided within about twelve hours but the headache lasted another twenty-four hours. Luckily, I got my shot on a Friday afternoon. My weekend was wasted but I didn't have to take any sick days. There was no way I couldn't have worked for the two days following the shot.

I won't get my second dose for three or four months. That's a telling indication of the state of vaccinations here in Canada.


----------



## DaveM

senza sordino said:


> I'm glad to read you've both received both doses.
> 
> I got my first dose of Astra Zeneca twelve days ago. A few hours after I got the jab I developed a mild fever, and I couldn't sleep. Then the headache started. It was a fierce headache I was able to numb with Tylenol. The fever subsided within about twelve hours but the headache lasted another twenty-four hours. Luckily, I got my shot on a Friday afternoon. My weekend was wasted but I didn't have to take any sick days. There was no way I couldn't have worked for the two days following the shot.
> 
> I won't get my second dose for three or four months. That's a telling indication of the state of vaccinations here in Canada.


A study (recently published in the Lancet) was done showing that the AstraZeneca vaccine 2nd dose is more effective when done at 12 weeks rather than 6 weeks.


----------



## senza sordino

DaveM said:


> A study (recently published in the Lancet) was done showing that the AstraZeneca vaccine 2nd dose is more effective when done at 12 weeks rather than 6 weeks.


That's good to know. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> There was a big fire in the house just opposite ours this afternoon. Due to the excessive heat, our shop window burst (fortunately just a large crack, not shattered).


Well, it's taken 2 months (special quality glass to stop sunlight destroying colours of paintings in the shop window, longer delivery time), but the new window has been put into place this afternoon. No more worries about the side-to-side crack resulting in a complete shattering.


----------



## Judith

2nd jab done. Hairdresser two days ago. Feels like I'm on my way to normal living again


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> 2nd jab done. Hairdresser two days ago. Feels like I'm on my way to normal living again


Good to hear it. I'm fully jabbed and easing back into the mad frenzy that is life in West Yorkshire. Shops! Gym! But it will be a while before I brave the metropolis of Leeds.


----------



## Flamme

Changted my job...This year is harder than last on ''emotional'' front...I feel lonely and ''toxic'' more than ever. Everything seems fake, just a curtain...Even the nice weather...My intution tells me that nothing is real anymore except things you can feel and touch for yourself.


----------



## WNvXXT

I let the cat out onto the 2nd floor balcony now and then and saw it was empty when I was going to let her back in. She's elderly now, but back when she was sprite she'd jump down onto the patio roof then down to the ground, then up the dividing wall and into the neighborhood. Frantically looking around the house - couldn't find her. Walked around the back yard calling out, then around the block to get to the other side of the wall with a flashlight - nothing. Came home and she turns up a while later (she was hiding somewhere).

Then my wife got home from playing bingo at the casino and a little while later asks do you have my phone? She left it and had to go back. Someone turned it in and it was with security at lost and found.


----------



## Chilham

Flamme said:


> Changted my job...This year is harder than last on ''emotional'' front...I feel lonely and ''toxic'' more than ever. Everything seems fake, just a curtain...Even the nice weather...My intution tells me that nothing is real anymore except things you can feel and touch for yourself.


You have friends here. People were asking about you recently.


----------



## Flamme

Thats a nice surprise thanks...I was in a really deep gutter dont know why but I felt the worst in last 20 something years...The new job is a bit stressful and different than previous one and whether I have a good or bad day when I come home to an empty house and have no one to talk about it. I ofcourse talk to friends and colleagues but its never the kind of care and worrying I had once...I often ''talk to mum'' in my mind and tell myself she hears me...Its just so many changes she dreamt off are happening and she is not here to witness and that sometimes really breaks my heart...She was so involved in our lives and made us better that she was almost like the sky over us so sometimes when I go from work and my company is in wooded village area with no big buildings that cover the greatness of heavens above I see her face above in blue...Today I was at cemetery after a while...We see that her grave is always covered in flowers like no other monument I saw...


----------



## Chilham

I have a friend who's likely to pass tonight. Recovering from a heart attack, he was doing well. Yesterday, he took a spill riding his bicycle. Hit his head, helmet split and he got a bleed on the brain leading to a haematoma. They cracked open his skull in the ICU but the blood thinning from the heart attack meant his blood wouldn't clot properly. He continued bleeding, so they couldn't put his skull back on (how does that even work?). He just got read the last rights an hour ago. They're keeping him alive until his daughter gets to the hospital but who knows after that. 

Lovely guy. He never met a stranger.

I'm not crying. You're crying!


----------



## Chilham

Flamme said:


> Thats a nice surprise thanks...I was in a really deep gutter dont know why but I felt the worst in last 20 something years...The new job is a bit stressful and different than previous one and whether I have a good or bad day when I come home to an empty house and have no one to talk about it. I ofcourse talk to friends and colleagues but its never the kind of care and worrying I had once...I often ''talk to mum'' in my mind and tell myself she hears me...Its just so many changes she dreamt off are happening and she is not here to witness and that sometimes really breaks my heart...She was so involved in our lives and made us better that she was almost like the sky over us so sometimes when I go from work and my company is in wooded village area with no big buildings that cover the greatness of heavens above I see her face above in blue...Today I was at cemetery after a while...We see that her grave is always covered in flowers like no other monument I saw...


Life will be different. But a different life can be good.


----------



## Sonata

Chilham said:


> I have a friend who's likely to pass tonight. Recovering from a heart attack, he was doing well. Yesterday, he took a spill riding his bicycle. Hit his head, helmet split and he got a bleed on the brain leading to a haematoma. They cracked open his skull in the ICU but the blood thinning from the heart attack meant his blood wouldn't clot properly. He continued bleeding, so they couldn't put his skull back on (how does that even work?). He just got read the last rights an hour ago. They're keeping him alive until his daughter gets to the hospital but who knows after that.
> 
> Lovely guy. He never met a stranger.
> 
> I'm not crying. You're crying!


I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Sonata

As I've mentioned previously on here, it's been a rough six months but I'm feeling more optimism at the moment with the arrival of spring. I've been out hiking a couple of times, and getting into nature is really good for my soul. I am planning a short two night backpacking trip in July and my immersion into the planning has really lifted the spirits.


----------



## Flamme

Chilham said:


> I have a friend who's likely to pass tonight. Recovering from a heart attack, he was doing well. Yesterday, he took a spill riding his bicycle. Hit his head, helmet split and he got a bleed on the brain leading to a haematoma. They cracked open his skull in the ICU but the blood thinning from the heart attack meant his blood wouldn't clot properly. He continued bleeding, so they couldn't put his skull back on (how does that even work?). He just got read the last rights an hour ago. They're keeping him alive until his daughter gets to the hospital but who knows after that.
> 
> Lovely guy. He never met a stranger.
> 
> I'm not crying. You're crying!


OMG...I didnt believe in destiny before but I saew some strangeee sequences of events...

As for health I got vaccinated but masks go on my nerves...The allergy season has started and its really annoying to wear them every where...I think vaccinated ppl should be cut some slack...


----------



## Chilham

Sonata said:


> As I've mentioned previously on here, it's been a rough six months but I'm feeling more optimism at the moment with the arrival of spring. I've been out hiking a couple of times, and getting into nature is really good for my soul. I am planning a short two night backpacking trip in July and my immersion into the planning has really lifted the spirits.


I love the planning almost as much as the adventure.


----------



## Flamme

As for deaths my highschool friend and neighbour died suddenly recently...He left 6 kids behind him. He was a very traditional orthodox and I suspct an antivaxer...According to his wife he suddenly got high temperature and cough and ambulance wasnt quick enough...But it seems he dragged ''corona''(?!) with him for a while, thinking it will go away...Also my colleagues dad died few days ago...It gave me a real uneasy feeling of dejavus...


----------



## atsizat

9 months after I turned 30, it is my first time to see any white facial hairs. It is very hard to notice but there wasn't any before. It's my first time to see. Wow. Just wow...

And in only 6 months, the amount of white hairs in my head became so much more...In just 6 months... 

As I turned 30, I guess I am starting to get old. Interesting.

I don't recall seeing any white hair a year ago. Lol. I also noticed them after I turned 30.


----------



## Chilham

atsizat said:


> ... As I turned 30, I guess I am starting to get old. Interesting.....


Trust me. Getting old has nothing to do with white hair.


----------



## atsizat

Chilham said:


> Trust me. Getting old has nothing to do with white hair.


Before I turned 30, I didn't have any gray myself. Not that I know off.

I noticed my first white hairs after turning 30 and in just 6 months, the amount of it got a hell lot more...obviously I am getting older....and now I even see very few gray facial hairs 9 months after I turned 30. It is so very hard to notice in the mirror by looking so carefully, but it is also my first time to see any.

It is not normal to have grays at 20. That is because of bad genetic but after 30, that is normal to start having grays. Just because some people have grays earlier dont make it something which has nothing to do with age. Early gray is about bad genetic.

My step father had full white hairs at 30 but is it normal? No...because of bad genetic.

I am just starting to have grays at 30 myself. Just new. And I think it is normal to start getting first grays at 30...

Do you see grandfathers with black beards?...Unless they dye....white has something to do with age...

Santa has white beard because he is old


----------



## Art Rock

Tonight a popular programme on national Dutch television was dedicated to Kampen, with a general historian, an art historian and an architecture historian (all siblings) discussing the city. Our gallery's sign (centre right, in front of the red sign) featured quite prominently. 










our sign:


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday my mates and I cycled 43 km, almost 30 miles, through the city. We were cycling for three hours, not exactly Tour du France pace, but pretty good for three old geezers in their 50s. It was the first time I had been through the downtown core in over one year. There were more boarded-up shops, but we didn't linger there to assess the economic impact of the pandemic.

One of my friends is fitter than I am, he's going for a 20 km run today. The other has an electric bike.

We took advantage of the extensive network of bike routes available. Our city has hundreds of kilometers of designated bike routes that run parallel to the main arterial routes. The bike routes are on smaller residential streets, and at each traffic light, there is a button to press for cyclists. This makes cycling here rather nice. And there is a new major north/south 10 km bike route, completely separate from any roads, which runs along a disused rail line. This route is very nice because the gradient is slight, and it has to be for trains to get up and downhill.

Each week I'd like to add five to ten kilometers to the trip.

It was a cloudy day. This is looking WNW.









I thought I was in rural England when I took this photo. "Oh to be in England now that spring is here."


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> Before I turned 30, I didn't have any gray myself. Not that I know off.
> 
> Santa has white beard because he is old


Gray hair is a natural signal to younger humans that you have lived longer, you're wiser, AND you should be listened to (and hastily looked to in the frenzied times of danger). It's been this way for many many centuries.. and millennia..

Also, male pattern baldness has been theoretically linked to leopard predation.


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> Gray hair is a natural signal to younger humans that you have lived longer, you're wiser, AND you should be listened to (and hastily looked to in the frenzied times of danger). It's been this way for many many centuries.. and millennia..
> 
> Also, male pattern baldness has been theoretically linked to leopard predation.


Gray/White is part of oldness.

A young man has a black beard and and an old man has a white beard.

Most people see beard as oldness but that is wrong. Beard (Black) is the symbol of being an adult, not old. White Beard is the symbol of being old. White is the symbol for oldness, not the beard itself.

Beard growth is fully completed by the age of 21 in males so that is stupid to see the beard as oldness. However, white beard is definetely oldness.


----------



## senza sordino

The three of us went on another long bike ride yesterday, 52 km in four hours. This equals my longest ride ever. I was wiped out last night. I am not sore today, but there is no way I could repeat today what I did yesterday. We cycled downtown, then around the park at the water's edge, and then back. Unfortunately, it's downhill there and uphill back. So by the time we had already cycled 40 km or more, it's uphill. Though it's only a 60 m elevation drop and gain.

The weather was perfect yesterday. It was clear and about 22 degrees Celsius by the water, warmer inland where we live. We had a rainstorm and wind blow through two days prior, so the air was crisp and crystal clear.










I highly recommend any visitor here to rent a bike and cycle the 10 km around the park along the seawall.

I took this photo last summer on the same route. I own a commuter hybrid bicycle and I wear regular cotton shorts when I cycle. No spandex bicycle shorts or racing bike for me.


----------



## atsizat

Tomorrow I start a job. I had to shave off my beard because of that. The job requires to be clean shaven.

It is a crowded restaurant. It will be hard, I guess.


----------



## Ingélou

atsizat said:


> Tomorrow I start a job. I had to shave off my beard because of that. The job requires to be clean shaven.
> 
> It is a crowded restaurant. It will be hard, I guess.


The first day is bound to be very tiring in any case - new experiences always are. Good luck - I hope you'll find everything okay. :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

atsizat said:


> Tomorrow I start a job. I had to shave off my beard because of that. The job requires to be clean shaven.
> 
> It is a crowded restaurant. It will be hard, I guess.


Best of luck to you, hope it will be good.


----------



## TxllxT

This afternoon we drove in about one hour to Wijk aan Zee, a beach village in North Holland that borders on the huge industry complex of Tata Steel IJmuiden. We made a long beach walk along the splendid sandy shore of the North Sea. The not too strong NE wind brought a pleasant freshness and extreme conditions for very strong sunshine. After our beach walk we wandered through the dunes and ended up on the the terrace of the Turkish restaurant Efes, which from today was allowed to return to normal again (outside). Well, we both enjoyed a Turkish pizza (one with shoarma meat and one with salat). The restaurant owner apologized because of the long waiting. Because of the usually not so crowded Mondays he was on his own. But we didn't mind. Wijk aan Zee still has retained its working-class good-humouredness. Other beach villages have been taken over by the big money spenders who all share an inauthentic dullness.


----------



## Granate

I'm lately rarely turning to this forum, let alone listening to classical music apart from finishing my Prokofiev Symphony challenge. I have the ultimate goal of listening to every mature Mozart symphony recording this summer but I doubt I'll make it. I don't even pick my CDs anymore.

Back in the city, I'm having lots of first times. New friends, activities, interests. I finally had my first two sexual experiences early in the week. I got rejected and lied-in-the-face by another person, ghosted by other two and also insulted on Instagram by a stranger. I feel really strong. Expensive therapy sessions are paying off but I'm still scared.

This Sunday I should go to nude beach for the first time. I should bring Mozart Symphony recordings saved from Spotify to rate and kill time while I sunbathe and tan all of my skin to wear those black jockstraps right. And this morning I booked the new flat I'm moving to and now thinking about how to set up the bedroom. When I'm in, I'll join a gym to keep growing muscle more than I already do.

I'm making myself proud. It's been a pleasure to know you for these five years. I won't ever ditch Classical Music.


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from a Scarecrow Festival in a neighbouring Yorkshire village. Live a little!


----------



## Flamme

Thats good...Life is soo...Effin short...Anyway despite fatigue that makes me nervous and jumpy things are going good. But sometimes like I dont allow myself to be happy when loved ones are gone...Like I feel shame...And sometimes I feel when I cannot share my joy with ppl who loved me the most like it hasnt happened.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Thats good...Life is soo...Effin short...Anyway despite fatigue that makes me nervous and jumpy things are going good. But sometimes like I dont allow myself to be happy when loved ones are gone...Like I feel shame...And sometimes I feel when I cannot share my joy with ppl who loved me the most like it hasnt happened.


I too often feel sad and regretful when I think of my mother, who's now been gone for three years. I miss her and wish I could tell her about my new life in Yorkshire, and I feel awful particularly because she had a hard time at the end of her life because she developed dementia.

But you're right that life is short - I'm sure our mothers wouldn't have wanted us to be unhappy. Use the sadness to savour what is good in life. Though you may have things to regret, you loved her and did your best. Best wishes to you.


----------



## perempe

During my regular walk, I saw blinking red lights at the level crossing a few days ago. The train came about after 30 seconds I passed. I think only Bzmots use that line, won't exceed 50km/h.

Do you also pass as a pedestrian despite the red?


----------



## Flamme

Sometimes its really hard to say why some ppl die and some worse than them thrive on...But my mum had a hard and self-sacrificing life for us and whole family she cared about...She ''took a leave'' rarely although we all told her about and even if she did it was an ''active leave'', totally opposite of my father who took every chance he had to work less and spend time in bed...Maybe it was time for her to rest, in paradise...''Lord works in mysterious ways''...


----------



## Ingélou

perempe said:


> During my regular walk, I saw blinking red lights at the level crossing a few days ago. The train came about after 30 seconds I passed. I think only Bzmots use that line, won't exceed 50km/h.
> 
> Do you also pass as a pedestrian despite the red?


No, I don't! 

When we lived in East Anglia, there was a campaign to replace the many level crossings by footbridges, as deaths on the crossings happened regularly.

For example, two teenage girls were killed at a station by an express as they ran across the line to catch a local train which was waiting at a platform. What a tragedy.


----------



## atsizat

I can no longer take 2 boxes of Atarax 25 mg (60 pills) and pass out. The reason is I started working at a restaurant.


----------



## starthrower

This place needs a resident psychiatrist.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

Chilham said:


> Trust me. Getting old has nothing to do with white hair.


Yep. I have a 17 year old piano student with a fair amount of gray/white hair scattered throughout his black hair ("salt and pepper"). It's probably hereditary.


----------



## perempe

Ingélou said:


> No, I don't!
> 
> When we lived in East Anglia, there was a campaign to replace the many level crossings by footbridges, as deaths on the crossings happened regularly.
> 
> For example, two teenage girls were killed at a station by an express as they ran across the line to catch a local train which was waiting at a platform. What a tragedy.


I rarely use the pedestrian underpass near Zugló railway station. Those trains are fast, but I'm thinking about my knees. Sometimes I don't go to Puskás Stadium where the coach station is, use M1 metro from Liszt Academy, there's a bus stop 50 meters after those rails.


----------



## Bulldog

starthrower said:


> This place needs a resident psychiatrist.


A psychiatrist wouldn't be crazy enough to hang out here. :lol:


----------



## atsizat

Fazioli said:


> Yep. I have a 17 year old piano student with a fair amount of gray/white hair scattered throughout his black hair ("salt and pepper"). It's probably hereditary.


Just because some people have grays earlier because of bad genetic does not make it something which has nothing to do with age.

Santa has a white beard because he is old.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> Thats a nice surprise thanks...I was in a really deep gutter dont know why but I felt the worst in last 20 something years...The new job is a bit stressful and different than previous one and whether I have a good or bad day when I come home to an empty house and have no one to talk about it. I ofcourse talk to friends and colleagues but its never the kind of care and worrying I had once...I often ''talk to mum'' in my mind and tell myself she hears me...Its just so many changes she dreamt off are happening and she is not here to witness and that sometimes really breaks my heart...She was so involved in our lives and made us better that she was almost like the sky over us so sometimes when I go from work and my company is in wooded village area with no big buildings that cover the greatness of heavens above I see her face above in blue...Today I was at cemetery after a while...We see that her grave is always covered in flowers like no other monument I saw...


New job can definitely be stressful, especially for someone like me who does not like change.

I recently lost my dog (12 years old) to cancer. I was pretty bothered, and even would get out of bed at night, go in the living room to see if she was in her bed. Of course I knew she wasn't but I could not help going to look, if for no other reason than to re-live something special from the past. So, in your case, with your mother it has to be so much, much worse. It is something that will take time, maybe a long time, and we never completely get away from it, nor do we want to as we want to honor their memory as you are doing for your mother. I miss my parents and my brother. All I have left is my sister and my own family. But they all passed after I had my own family and that made it less difficult, but my sister was living with my mother and so mom's passing was very hard for her.

Being alone seems only to make things harder to deal with. You don't even have to have a major loss to be down when alone. I worked in the alone forest one summer during college and was living alone. I would go out many evenings and sit at bar just to see other people around me. Being all day alone then to spend the evening alone too was too much. I don't think we were created to be alone.


----------



## atsizat

starthrower said:


> This place needs a resident psychiatrist.


They are of no help


----------



## Celloman

*yawn*

My TC account has been asleep for about six or seven years...what'd I miss?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

starthrower said:


> This place needs a resident psychiatrist.


What kind of pills will he prescribe?


----------



## atsizat

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What kind of pills will he prescribe?


Useless antidepressants such as Selectra


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What kind of pills will he prescribe?


Electroshock therapy, administered through the mouse.


----------



## Vronsky

Bought this vintage automatic Certina Club 2000 watch, cal. 25-66. I ordered dark blue NATO strap, it should look very nice along with the watch.


----------



## Flamme

Smooth brotha...Who wore it before you?


----------



## atsizat

I am in so much pain.

Will anybody ask why I am in so much pain?


----------



## atsizat

It is almost 4 am here and I cannot sleep because I am in great deal of pain.


----------



## WNvXXT

Went shopping at the Commissary and saw many people exiting without masks. Took mine off as I approached the entrance and saw the sign - if vaccinated, no mask required. First time in a long time.


----------



## atsizat

WNvXXT said:


> Went shopping at the Commissary and saw many people exiting without masks. Took mine off as I approached the entrance and saw the sign - if vaccinated, no mask required. First time in a long time.


Mask is required for everything where I live. No such thing here.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Went back into the construction field after a couple years' hiatus. Doing plans for the electrical systems for schools.


----------



## senza sordino

I went for another bike ride yesterday. I took advantage of the brief sunny interlude between the weather systems we're experiencing at the moment. I went alone this time. It wasn't a particularly long ride, neither in distance nor duration - 30 km in three hours. But it would be what I'd call a technical ride. It was hilly and gravely in places, and I had to ride on a busy street with traffic for about one for those kilometers.

At one point I took a costly wrong turn. The separated paved bike path went down a steep hill, so I followed it. Suddenly the path ended. I had to go back up the hill, a twenty-minute mistake. Oh well. I eventually joined the right path, a gravely and steep section of the Great Canadian Trail - a continuous path that connects both ends of this vast country. There were places I had to walk the bike up and one place that was so steep and slippery on the gravel I had to walk down, it was too steep for me to cycle down.

One view from the hilly section yielded this: You can see the snow-free ski runs on top of the mountain. This is an inlet. Here in British Columbia, we call these geographic features inlets, not fjords. 









I continued west until I got to the port. On the far left of this picture is one of our convention centres. It's also the start point for the cruise ships that sail to Alaska. There aren't any right now, and there won't be until February of 2022.


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Nice. Where exactly is that?


----------



## Celloman

Several hours ago, my brother revealed to me that he is gay. It was completely unexpected but I think I handled it fairly well. We had a good conversation. He is an awesome person and I'm so proud of him.


----------



## adriesba

Celloman said:


> Several hours ago, my brother revealed to me that he is gay. It was completely unexpected but I think I handled it fairly well. We had a good conversation. He is an awesome person and I'm so proud of him.


Awesome! It gives me hope for humanity when I hear about more people having good experiences coming out. Glad your brother was able to be honest and open with himself and with you!


----------



## Chilham

Celloman said:


> Several hours ago, my brother revealed to me that he is gay. It was completely unexpected but I think I handled it fairly well. We had a good conversation. He is an awesome person and I'm so proud of him.


My best friend came out a few years ago. I'd known him for 29-years and only realised five seconds before he told me.


----------



## Musicaterina

Today it was very hot in Cologne, so I went to the swimming pool - in spite of a fractured fifth metatarsal bone and in spite of going with crutches. Swimming naturally was no problem, and I also managed to go into the pool and out without outside help. 

After swimming I went to an Italian ice cream parlour where also the staff was Italian so that I could order the ice cream in Italian. That was fun!


----------



## Flamme

senza sordino said:


> I went for another bike ride yesterday. I took advantage of the brief sunny interlude between the weather systems we're experiencing at the moment. I went alone this time. It wasn't a particularly long ride, neither in distance nor duration - 30 km in three hours. But it would be what I'd call a technical ride. It was hilly and gravely in places, and I had to ride on a busy street with traffic for about one for those kilometers.
> 
> At one point I took a costly wrong turn. The separated paved bike path went down a steep hill, so I followed it. Suddenly the path ended. I had to go back up the hill, a twenty-minute mistake. Oh well. I eventually joined the right path, a gravely and steep section of the Great Canadian Trail - a continuous path that connects both ends of this vast country. There were places I had to walk the bike up and one place that was so steep and slippery on the gravel I had to walk down, it was too steep for me to cycle down.
> 
> One view from the hilly section yielded this: You can see the snow-free ski runs on top of the mountain. This is an inlet. Here in British Columbia, we call these geographic features inlets, not fjords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued west until I got to the port. On the far left of this picture is one of our convention centres. It's also the start point for the cruise ships that sail to Alaska. There aren't any right now, and there won't be until February of 2022.


I dont have time for joy rides lately...More power to you...That looks like a great spot to ''get lost'' in the greenery and bluery...I imagine cycling there and just stoping, throwing myself onto ground and watching the skies...U seem like a cool cycling buddy...

In a rather dark mood. Went on funeral today...My co-worker well chiefs mum died and we all went...Such a strange feeling, just started working there and wasnt always on good terms with her, not my fault but still...4 ppl in my surrounding lost mothers and mostly fathers lately and memory of my own mums death still fresh...I felt really down and wanted to go home as soon as possible...Good thing Im free to-morrow.


----------



## TxllxT

This afternoon I got the 2nd Pfizer jab. After this jabbing I was told to sit quietly down on a chair in the sports hall for 15 minutes. A lady of the Red Cross was doing there a round of small talk. She commented the ancient state of my face mask. I answered that this mask was easy to pull under my nose. She of course frowned and told that they (the vaccination team) changed face masks every 20 minutes. I was about to make a remark about the Dutch ministry of public health that had ordered 5.4 million Euros of face masks (which caused a huge scandal in NL), but instead I stood up and left. Imagine the huge storage of Chinese face masks (many of them have been discarded because of low quality) and the Dutch medical staffs frantically changing masks every 20 minutes. I would suggest to change masks every 5 minutes...


----------



## TxllxT

Made a mistake: not 5.4 million but 5.4 billion Euros for face masks, the same amount as Germany has wasted.


----------



## Art Rock

The neighbours will officially open their coffee place soon, they had a test run today. I was invited in for a cappuccino and a very long playing and petting session with their puppy. What a way to start the day!


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> The neighbours will officially open their coffee place soon, they had a test run today. I was invited in for a cappuccino and a very long playing and petting session with their puppy. What a way to start the day!


Sounds delightful. What breed or mix of puppy?


----------



## Art Rock

I think it's called a Golden Labrador.

ETA, close enough: Labrador retriever. Here's a puppy pic from the web, spitting image of our neighbours' dog:


----------



## atsizat

atsizat said:


> I am in so much pain.
> 
> Will anybody ask why I am in so much pain?


No one has asked the reason why.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> No one has asked the reason why.


Are you ok now?


----------



## Rambler

Just back from a week hiking in the Cairngorm National Park. Pretty decent weather and no midges to speak of. Still some snow on the higher tops, not that I reached them on my lower level hikes.


I was quite happy that the England Scotland match resulted in a draw - any natives wouldn't be too upset with an English man in their midst. I am not a football fan, but am somewhat wary after I provoked trouble in a pub in Stoke-on-Trent, resulting in broken windows and the police attending!. I had been blissfully unaware that my home team had been playing Stoke in the town that very day and a Stoke fan asked where I was from. I stupidly told him and all hell broke loose - much to my amazement! To be fair the aggro really kicked off when the pub landlord asked the Stoke fans to leave the pub!


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Are you ok now?


Better....................


----------



## Art Rock

Had my second shot of AstraZenica just now.


----------



## Bulldog

Art Rock said:


> Had my second shot of AstraZenica just now.


My son who lives in Switzerland still hasn't received any shots. Europe appears to be behind the curve.

As an aside, that dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Roger Knox

Bulldog said:


> My son who lives in Switzerland still hasn't received any shots. Europe appears to be behind the curve.


So is Canada, on second doses. But it's getting better. I had my second Moderna jab a week ago -- no problems.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

We went out for a beer and food this evening. To a pub. First time in well over a year. It felt ... wonderfully normal.


----------



## vincula

After years of longing asking for permission, I finally took the plunge and bought myself a brand new motorcycle.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Merl

Finally finished for the summer holidays. No more kids, pushy over-protective parents, learning intentions or success criteria for 7 weeks. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Flamme

Mixed signals...So many ''bi-polar'' ppl...


----------



## vincula

Merl said:


> Finally finished for the summer holidays. No more kids, pushy over-protective parents, learning intentions or success criteria for 7 weeks. Woo-hoo!


Congrats on that one, Merl. I finish today with the Graduation Party. All (plastic) smiles and off you go. Such a weird academic year.
Can't wait to get on my iron horse and ride away from it all.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Summer vacation here! We're having some work done on the house and a new coat of paint. We sacked the company doing the painting since he never made contact after starting with washing the roof and house. A month went by and I sent sms some times. He really responded to the last one...It will work out nice when the people fixing our terrasse do the painting as well. So right now we're hoping the sacked guy won't be making any more fuzz.
Now I'm drinking beer and thinking of how to transcribe the orchestra part of Chopin's e-minor concerto (only slow movement) for guitar. My duo partner is tired of only accompanying me in guitar concertos, he wants it the other way around! He would also like to play Mozart, Mendelssohn and Ravel! He can help with low notes he says, but it's a bit crazy  In the Chopin I will sit silently, watching him shine, and then play once in a while.


----------



## Chilham

vincula said:


> After years of longing asking for permission, I finally took the plunge and bought myself a brand new motorcycle.
> 
> View attachment 156679
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Congrats.

Ride safe and keep it rubber-side down.


----------



## atsizat

The reason why I was in so much pain was to work for 13 hours on feet by running at the crowded, big restaurant. My feet has gotten f***ed up because of the work.

That's how long I work every saturday.

It's been 28 days since I started working.


----------



## atsizat

READ THIS AND TELL ME HOW GOOD OR BAD MY ENGLISH IS (I SPEAK ENGLISH AS MY FOREIGN LANGUAGE)

A while ago, I passed out near my home after taking 2 boxes of Atarax 25 mg (60 pills). I don't remember the time before I passed out. I fell from long shrubberies when I blacked out. When I opened my eyes, there were some paramedics, one of whom wanted me to get on the ambulance. She thought that I had the sara disorder. 

What I thought just after I woke up was, there were some people like me and all jumped from the shrubberies and others were behind the shrubberies so I couldn't see them (High on Atarax).

While she was insisting on me to get on the ambulance, I was trying to get on my feet but I couldn't do it for a short time so I tried again and again. And I asked the woman that where are the others? Behind the shrubberies? She said there wasn't anybody. So this was the high that 2 boxes of Atarax had given me that day. Shortly after, I managed to get on my feet and noticed that there wasn't anybody who jumped from shrubberies. I was the only one lying on the ground. Shortly after, I just walked home as I was able to walk.

After that day, I didn't go out after taking 2 boxes of Atarax 25 mg just to pass out and sober up at my home.


----------



## atsizat

I work for 11 hours on weekday and 13 hours on weekend. Damn.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> I work for 11 hours on weekday and 13 hours on weekend. Damn.


Quite a lot of hours. Where do you work and what do you do?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Quite a lot of hours. Where do you work and what do you do?


At a very big, crowded food restaurant as the lowest ranked person. It is below the waiter.

Pageboy, Footboy? I don't know how to call it in English.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> A big, crowded food restaurant as the lowest ranked person.
> 
> Pageboy, Footboy? I don't know how to call it in English.


Hopefully you won't be in that job forever. Whereabouts in Turkey do you work?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Hopefully you won't be in that job forever. Whereabouts in Turkey do you work?


I live in İzmit, Kocaeli.

The work is 10 minutes of walking from my home.

Workers are forced to do extra shift. You don't have a choice. It's a very big, crowded restaurant. Too many people. In weekend, it is just nightmare.


----------



## atsizat

We are paid for long shifts but I don't want long shifts and their extra money but I don't want them both.


----------



## Chilham

atsizat said:


> I live in İzmit, Kocaeli....


I came to Izmit in 2016. I only have two photographs. One of my meal in a nice little local restaurant:










And one the next morning as we were leaving:










I thought it was a very friendly place, but expensive compared to the rest of Turkey. I think the hotel was Korean-run.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

It was the funeral of an old friend today. After the formalities, there was smoked salmon, cake, endless tea and chat. And everyone went home smiling. It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Canada Day... Going to relax. Nice time off work. Maybe watch the NBA conference finals at my dad's.


----------



## perempe

I'm 42 (M). I managed to lower my blood pressure thanks to Q10 & magnesium (based on the book 'Thirty Days to Natural Blood Pressure Control' & Dr. Axe's YouTube video). One softgel a day (100mg), and after 3 weeks it's 125 instead of 140! I take Pharma Nord's Myoqinon on receipt because I didn't trust supplements in general. I also take 1 Magnerot a day. Before Q10 I took a half of 2.5mg Concor Cor, and had worse results. I also consider Omega-3. I think this can work for You as well if your systolic pressure's under 145.

My 3 latest results:
yesterday (around 4PM) 129/76 81 (P)
today (before 9AM) 127/75 72
today (before noon) 125/79 77


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ I had high blood pressure for last year (no, not from M vs J Haydn discussions, or NBA games). Was like 145/100 several days ago. I lowered my sodium intake (less seasoning basically). Just checked and it's 125/90.

BTW, your heart rate seems quite high. Mine's only 50.


----------



## perempe

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ I had high blood pressure for last year (no, not from M vs J Haydn discussions, or NBA games). Was like 145/100 several days ago. I lowered my sodium intake (less seasoning basically). Just checked and it's 125/90.
> 
> BTW, your heart rate seems quite high. Mine's only 50.


My heart rate was always higher. Covid might be a factor. I went to a concert in the February of 2020 where there was a chinese-german guest conductor, he coughed heavily 30 minutes before the concert in the restroom. (The audience and the musicians share the same restrooms in Istituto Italiano di Cultura Budapest.) Of course, I might got it on the bus as well, but it's very likely that the guest conductor was sick. (One musician even coughed before the concert on the stage and the principals, who play in front of the conductor, also had runny nose as well.) I had ophthalmia, myalgia, headache & runny nose afterwards. I wrote a letter to the secretary of the orchestra, but he did not write me back. With my current knowledge, my mild symptoms could have been even milder (D3, Zinc, sinus rinse).

Hope my heart rate will be lower with Q10 as well, but that's expected.


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Hopefully you won't be in that job forever


It's been 32 days since I started the job. Not sure if I can make it to 60 days.

There will be bayram this month and I will be working 13 hours with no holiday for 9 days straight because of the bayram holiday of people (customers), which is 9 days. That is what's gonna happen unless I leave the job before mid July. What is more, they wouldn't let me leave the job if I said I quit just before bayram. So, it would have to be time to say I quit just now. It is getting closer to Bayram.

I wouldn't feel sorry one bit if I was fired right now. I would have come back to my drinking. I already want to drink so hard as a drunkard but I can't drink because of the work.

I already have money to keep drinking, which was left to me from the bank account of my mother after she died of heart at age 46. She had had 2 heart attacks before she died. And her heart stopped later.

I also live alone at the same home.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> It's been 32 days since I started. Not sure if I can make it to 60 days.
> 
> There will be bayram this month and I will be working 13 hours with no holiday for 9 days straight because of the bayram holiday, which is 9 days.


Allah büyük, ne demek?


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> Allah büyük, ne demek?


Allah is great.

Allah is the name of the God as you know that part.

Allah and God are not the same thing. God can be any God. But Allah is the name of this one God.

If God is a car, Allah is a Ford Mustang. Ford Mustang is a car but not every cars are Ford Mustang.

Zeus is also a God but it is not Allah. Allah is also a God but it is a name like Zeus for this God.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Allah is great.
> 
> Allah is the name of the God as you know that part.
> 
> Allah and God are not the same thing. God can be any God. But Allah is the name of this one God.
> 
> If God is a car, Allah is a Ford Mustang. Ford Mustang is a car but not every cars are Ford Mustang.
> 
> Zeus is also a God but it is not Allah. Allah is also a God but it is a name like Zeus for this God.


We need to have a chat about irony .............


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> We need to have a chat about irony .............


I will resign on Monday but they will probably keep me 1 week more after my resignation. They even have rights to keep me 2 weeks if they want. But I don't think they will keep me that long after my resignation.


----------



## atsizat

No I won't be able to.

I heard they don't accept regisnation unless you are able to insist way too hard. They make you chance your decision by their talking so you go on your work.

One resign and they didn't accept his resignation. They made him chance his decision by their talking.


----------



## Art Rock

Around lunch time a 'disturbed individual' was running around in our neighborhood, threatening people on the street with a knife. Fortunately we were inside when we heard about it, and the police quickly caught him.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Around lunch time a 'disturbed individual' was running around in our neighborhood, threatening people on the street with a knife. Fortunately we were inside when we heard about it, and the police quickly caught him.


Thank goodness for that! :tiphat:
What strange & perturbing times we live in.


----------



## starthrower

Enjoying the peace and quiet of the morning before the fireworks zealots pretend to celebrate our crumbling shell of a republic.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Enjoying the peace and quiet of the morning before the fireworks zealots pretend to celebrate our crumbling shell of a republic.


I remember a quote on The Simpsons, "Let's celebrate the birth of our nation by blowing up a small part of it."


----------



## atsizat

I was at work over 13 hours and I left the work at 1:23 am. And my next shift starts at 6:50 am.

What the f*** is this?


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I remember a quote on The Simpsons, "Let's celebrate the birth of our nation by blowing up a small part of it."


"You have no right to wear out and waste the hard-earned fame of your fathers to cover your indolence." - Frederick Douglass


----------



## atsizat

starthrower said:


> "You have no right to wear out and waste the hard-earned fame of your fathers to cover your indolence." - Frederick Douglass


''Someone will always say something''
-Me


----------



## Ingélou

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you, @atsizat. Best wishes. :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

Ingélou said:


> Hope tomorrow is a better day for you, @atsizat. Best wishes. :tiphat:


They said they would keep me at work for 4 more days after I resigned. I am at work till Friday, including Friday.

I resigned on Monday.


----------



## Ingélou

atsizat said:


> They said they would keep me at work for 4 more days after I resigned. I am at work till Friday, including Friday.
> 
> I resigned on Monday.


Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

I go to work LATE everyday.

I don't give a flying ******.

They were still trying to keep me at work after Friday, by acting like they hadn't accepted to let me go on Friday. They are so hungry to workers. New workers resign. Old ones stay. They can't find new workers. They resign.


----------



## Phil loves classical

atsizat said:


> I go to work LATE everyday.
> 
> I don't give a flying ******.
> 
> They were still trying to keep me at work after Friday, by acting like they hadn't accepted to let me go on Friday. They are so hungry to workers. New workers resign. Old ones stay. They can't find new workers. They resign.


In my industry it can be similar at times. Good workers like to quit and move around for a higher salary. Pretty good demand and job security. When I look at people that work hard for less pay, I do feel for them. Honestly, happy or sad, I think it's a frame of mind. You can be happy with less and sad with more.


----------



## Conrad2

Last night, I was talking a walk at the marina while waiting for my wife, when a group of teen/young adult approached me from the opposite direction. One of them locked eye with me and leisurely "drop" a bag that she was holding, and in the most monotone voice I ever heard, she said, "Help me." A few seconds passed as we wait to see what the other do, until another person of the group pick up the bag for her, and then they walked away. 

I peak back as I was a bit confused/worried as I heard stories of females who found themselves in bad situation and need bystander help, and then saw she doing the same thing in front of another person. I became suspicious and walk to another place. When I left the marina area with my wife, the same group was still hanging around there. 

It was an odd incident. I don't know if she really needed help, but my guts is telling me that something is not right, so I walk away.


----------



## atsizat

I studied Chemistry at University but I'll never be a Chemist, will I?

I can't even make booze at my home. Lol.

When I said I studied chemistry to people, they think I could produce drug and sell it. Where the **** is this logic coming from?

I never worked as a chemist anywhere. I just studied chemistry at University. That's all there is to it. Lol.

And If I was able to produce drugs, I would myself use them, rather than sell them.


----------



## atsizat

Phil loves classical said:


> In my industry it can be similar at times. Good workers like to quit and move around for a higher salary. Pretty good demand and job security. When I look at people that work hard for less pay, I do feel for them. Honestly, happy or sad, I think it's a frame of mind. You can be happy with less and sad with more.


I am actually a bad worker but they still don't let me go because people resign as they enter this job.

A very big crowded restaurant with the great amount of customers, which make you experience Hell on Earth. It is just Nightmare. People don't wanna work. That's it.

All the new workers resign one by one in a short time. But the problem is none of them is as old as me. As a person who is as old as 30, I still resign.

I curse at customers all day long but either from inside of me or at a low voice so they are not hearing in both ways.


----------



## atsizat

I can't translate the word Komi into English.

What is called when you are below waiter? Waiter is above me. I get orders from waiters. What am I called in english?

In Turkish it is called ''Komi''. A komi is someeone who is below waiter.


----------



## Phil loves classical

atsizat said:


> I am actually a bad worker but they still don't let me go because people resign as they enter this job.
> 
> A very big crowded restaurant with the great amount of customers, which make you experience Hell on Earth. It is just Nightmare. People don't wanna work. That's it.
> 
> All the new workers resign one by one in a short time. But the problem is none of them is as old as me. As a person who is as old as 30, I still resign.
> 
> I curse at customers all day long but either from inside of me or at a low voice so they are not hearing in both ways.


Shoot, man. I was a waiter once, and it's tough, for me at least. Hope you can get into a good career.


----------



## atsizat

Phil loves classical said:


> Shoot, man. I was a waiter once, and it's tough, for me at least. Hope you can get into a good career.


I am not a waiter. I am below it. It is called Komi in Turkish. What is it called in English? Tell me?

I don't take orders from customers. I take orders from waiters.

A waiter tells a Komi what to bring and Komi brings it.

I am someone below a waiter.


----------



## atsizat

Seriously, is there no Komi in English? Why can't I translate this word into English?

Can someone tell me what is someone who is below a waiter called?


----------



## Phil loves classical

atsizat said:


> I am not a waiter. I am below it. It is called Komi in Turkish. What is it called in English? Tell me?
> 
> I don't take orders from customers. I take orders from waiters.
> 
> A waiter tells a Komi what to bring and Komi brings it.
> 
> I am someone below a waiter.


Not sure. I think it's a different custom here. Here, waiters have to do it. But I've seen that in some Chinese restaurants here, and especially when I was in the far east.

Ok, I believe it's a busboy you're talking about. I haven't been to those fancy restaurants often.


----------



## Bulldog

You are a busboy, so I assume you clear and clean tables. Somebody has to do it.


----------



## starthrower

They call it a bus boy over here. When I was 17 I had a miserable job cleaning a golf clubhouse seven mornings a week. I had to vacuum and clean the entire place and scrub all the pots and pans in the kitchen. All for 2.95/hr That's below a bus boy!


----------



## Conrad2

atsizat said:


> I can't translate the word Komi into English.
> 
> What is called when you are below waiter? Waiter is above me. I get orders from waiters. What am I called in english?
> 
> In Turkish it is called ''Komi''. A komi is someeone who is below waiter.


I don't think it's busboy as the others said as busboy clear up and set tables which is not indicative from your post. I think you are a food runner.

Here's a generic description of the job I pulled from a website:


> The primary responsibility of a food runner is to provide assistance to waitstaff and bartenders at restaurants. Runners do not take orders or handle payments. They help busy waitpersons deliver orders to customers in a timely manner. In some restaurants, that means literally running the food from the kitchen to the table. While it might seem simple, it's an important job that ensures a smooth and efficient operation. When the food runner delivers the food, she may also check to see if the customer has everything he needs and can deliver any additional items.


However, if you translate Komi in Google Translate it return bus boy. On the other hand inputting food runner will have an output of yemek koşucusu, which I think is not correct as putting that in Google images return pictures of a fabric that is put onto tables. So I'm .

Best luck to you. It's not good to be stuck in a hellish job that drag on like purgatory.


----------



## Taggart

Conrad2 said:


> However, if you translate Komi in Google Translate it return bus boy. On the other hand inputting food runner will have an output of yemek koşucusu, which I think is not correct as putting that in Google images return pictures of a fabric that is put onto tables. So I'm .


Google is  too - it can't distinguish between runner = athlete or person who runs and runner = carpet or mat and goes for the second to get tablecloth - a mat under food.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Seriously, is there no Komi in English? Why can't I translate this word into English?
> 
> Can someone tell me what is someone who is below a waiter called?


We don't have that category of staff in British English. Perhaps because the waiter does it all. In the US they have 'busboy'.


----------



## atsizat

Conrad2 said:


> I don't think it's busboy as the others said as busboy clear up and set tables which is not indicative from your post. I think you are a food runner.
> 
> Here's a generic description of the job I pulled from a website:
> 
> However, if you translate Komi in Google Translate it return bus boy. On the other hand inputting food runner will have an output of yemek koşucusu, which I think is not correct as putting that in Google images return pictures of a fabric that is put onto tables. So I'm .
> 
> Best luck to you. It's not good to be stuck in a hellish job that drag on like purgatory.


Busboy must take orders from waiters, not customers and bring them? Waiter takes orders from customers and tell me bring this bring that, blah blah and I bring them. Waiter give order to me on what to bring. Waiter controls me as someone who is above me.

New workers start the job below waiter. Then later, they will be promoted to waiter if they don't quit the job.

After Waiter, comes Chef. And after Chef, come Managers.

It goes like that;

First Komi or Busboy. Then Waiter. Then Chef. Then Sub-branch Manager. Then Branch Manager. Then Sub-regional Manager, Then Regional Manager etc.

It is a Turkish food company with 200 branches and with over 10.000 workers.


----------



## atsizat

Since it is cheap, huge amount of peopel come like they give free meats. Lol.

Terribly crowded. Like hell.


----------



## Conrad2

atsizat said:


> Busboy must take orders from waiters, not customers and bring them? Waiter takes orders from customers and tell me bring this bring that, blah blah and I bring them. Waiter give order to me on what to bring. Waiter controls me as someone who is above me. New workers start the job below waiter. Then later, they will be promoted to waiter if they don't quit the job.


Wait staff in the job description means waiters. So, the waiter take the order from the customer, and then they relay it to the kitchen/food runner. Next, the food runner will take the food from the kitchen and bring it to the customer's table. The busboy is the person, who after the customer leave, clean the table and set it up for the next customer.

Hopefully, this clear it up for you. However, it's important to note that in some restaurants, multiple positions such as busboys and food runners may be consolidated into one job to save wage cost. Perhaps, I'm wrong as I'm seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Conrad2 said:


> Wait staff in the job description means waiters. So, the waiter take the order from the customer, and then they relay it to the kitchen/food runner. Next, the food runner will take the food from the kitchen and bring it to the customer's table. The busboy is the person, who after the customer leave, clean the table and set it up for the next customer.
> 
> Hopefully, this clear it up for you. However, it's important to note that in some restaurants, multiple positions such as busboys and food runners may be consolidated into one job to save wage cost. Perhaps, I'm wrong as I'm seem to be in the minority.


When I was a waiter, I did it all. Set tables up. run the food. Seat customers. Clear dishes and even clean them (fortunately had a commercial washer, so not by hand) and stack the clean ones. But then I worked at my dad's restaurant.


----------



## atsizat

Conrad2 said:


> Wait staff in the job description means waiters. So, the waiter take the order from the customer, and then they relay it to the kitchen/food runner. Next, the food runner will take the food from the kitchen and bring it to the customer's table. The busboy is the person, who after the customer leave, clean the table and set it up for the next customer.
> 
> Hopefully, this clear it up for you. However, it's important to note that in some restaurants, multiple positions such as busboys and food runners may be consolidated into one job to save wage cost. Perhaps, I'm wrong as I'm seem to be in the minority.


Not really. Bringing food for the waiter is the job of a Komi.

Waiter takes orders from customers and tell them to the Komi so Komi goes and bring food. Waiters wait where customers are. Komi goes and brings them.

How do people who start the job new supposed to take orders from customers? You must use your logic, please. Waiter is one who has experience. Komi has no experince, a person who starts the job new.

Waiter tells Komi what to bring. So Komi will go and bring it.

Waiters will take orders from customers. Komi will bring food. Not waiter.

Komi is below waiter, someone who has no experience at that job so he or she is a person who will NOT take orders from customers.

As I said above,

Waiter is above Komi, just like Chef is above Waiter and Manager is above Chef.


----------



## Conrad2

atsizat said:


> Not really. Bringing food for the waiter is the job of a Komi.
> 
> Waiter takes orders from customers and tell them to the Komi so Komi goes and bring food. Waiters wait where customers are. Komi goes and brings them.
> 
> How do people who start the job new supposed to take orders from customers? You must use your logic, please. Waiter is one who has experience. Komi has no experince, a person who starts the job new.
> 
> Waiter tells Komi what to bring. So Komi will go and bring it.
> 
> Waiters will take orders from customers. Komi will bring food. Not waiter.
> 
> Komi is below waiter, someone who has no experience at that job so he or she is a person who will NOT take orders from customers.
> 
> As I said above,
> 
> Waiter is above Komi, just like Chef is above Waiter and Manager is above Chef.


1) food runner is different from waiter
2) food runner is lower than waiter
3) in the restaurant I used to work when I was a teenager, food runner was an entry position, and from there you can be promoted to waiter
4) your workplace may operate differently from my old place, but mostly what you described is what a good runner at my place do, except that on the food ticket of my place is written the table number, where the food runner can bring the order directly to the customer, but they don't take customer order, that's the responsibility of the waiter.

I concede that perhaps food runner is not the same as komi as it's difficult to translate a word into a different language that may not have an equivalent word. There is no point continuing this discussion.


----------



## atsizat

Conrad2 said:


> 1) food runner is different from waiter
> 2) food runner is lower than waiter
> 3) in the restaurant I used to work when I was a teenager, food runner was an entry position, and from there you can be promoted to waiter
> 4) your workplace may operate differently from my old place
> 
> I concede that perhaps food runner is not the same as komi as it's difficult to translate a word into a different language that may not have an equivalent word.


What I meant was, waiter does NOT go to take Food as it was said above. Komi goes. Waiter tells Komi what to bring and Komi goes and takes them.

Then it is food runner.


----------



## Merl

The most interesting thing that happened at my gaff today was an Englishman and a Scotsman built a fence around my pathetically tiny front garden. It's a good job, tbh. Wow, I bet everyone's buzzing about that news.


----------



## atsizat

Today I left the job.

Bye bye to working for 13 hours.

I can drink now.


----------



## Bulldog

atsizat said:


> Today I left the job.
> 
> Bye bye to working for 13 hours.
> 
> I can drink now.


Do you have another job in the queue?


----------



## Chilham

Merl said:


> The most interesting thing that happened at my gaff today was an Englishman and a Scotsman built a fence around my pathetically tiny front garden. It's a good job, tbh. Wow, I bet everyone's buzzing about that news.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Today I left the job.
> 
> Bye bye to working for 13 hours.
> 
> I can drink now.


Harika - Şerife :cheers:


----------



## Merl

Chilham said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


If you insist but it's not excting. I have the stain for it in the shed so I'll paint it on Monday (hangover dependent after the England game).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Having a cat is nice. You can love cats and hate people, and you have to clean the cat-box with love.


----------



## Merl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Having a cat is nice. You can love cats and hate people, and you have to clean the cat-box with love.


After our Aria has used the liter tray there's little love. You just need a strong stomach and no sense of smell. :lol:


----------



## atsizat

There is an exam called KPSS in Turkey, if you get a very high point in that exam, you become an officer.

This way, you wouldn't have to be working in bad jobs to make money. What is more, you would spend less hours in job and you would also have 2 days off with low weekly working hours (saturday and sunday). What is more, you earn more money (officer salary is high), what is more you sit on your *** instead of being on your feet all day.

But, it is difficult to be an officer with this exam. Because too many people take this exam. How could you be an officer among all these people?


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> If you insist but it's not excting. I have the stain for it in the shed so I'll paint it on Monday (hangover dependent after the England game).
> 
> View attachment 157184


As promised (but a day late) the new fence is now painted. 2 coats of stain. Now all I have to do is pull up the old stones, remove the old, knackered membrane, put a new membrane down and then get a load of new stones on top. Le groan. My back is aching right now.


----------



## Flamme

Im just too tired and now I have 2 days off...Wowster!


----------



## atsizat

Bulldog said:


> You are a busboy, so I assume you clear and clean tables. Somebody has to do it.


Are you sure busboy and Komi are exactly the same? Cleaning table is only one thing if that is all a busboy is doing. Lol.

Will you read this part?

Waiter tells Komi what to bring and Komi goes and brings it. Waiter takes customers' orders and tell them to Komi. Waiters stay where customers are while Komi goes and takes the food for the waiter.

A waiter is someone with experience who can take the orders of customers. And they are supposed to stay with customers by telling what customers want to Komi's. So Komi will go and take the food for the waiter. See? Komi is the right hand of the waiter.

Does a busboy do this too? Or just clean tables? Is that all?


----------



## Art Rock

Just had my regular check-up at the cardiologist. Aside from surviving a heart attack about ten years ago, I have a birth defect in my heart, a leaking valve. That does not bother me too much, but compared to the previous check-up (because of the pandemic two and a half years ago), he saw a hardening of the valve, resulting in extra work for the heart muscle. No immediate concern, but he told me to be prepared that heart surgery to replace the valve will be required in 3-10 years depending on developments. Not the news I was hoping for.


----------



## Chilham

My best friend was just diagnosed with what sounds like an identical issue. A birth defect on one his heart valves. He's just had all of the tests and is waiting for the results that will indicate how bad the condition has become, he's 62, and what timescale is indicated for treatment.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Just had my regular check-up at the cardiologist. Aside from surviving a heart attack about ten years ago, I have a birth defect in my heart, a leaking valve. That does not bother me too much, but compared to the previous check-up (because of the pandemic two and a half years ago), he saw a hardening of the valve, resulting in extra work for the heart muscle. No immediate concern, but he told me to be prepared that heart surgery to replace the valve will be required in 3-10 years depending on developments. Not the news I was hoping for.


Ah, sorry to hear that. I hope it doesn't develop quickly at all. Good health to you. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> Just had my regular check-up at the cardiologist. Aside from surviving a heart attack about ten years ago, I have a birth defect in my heart, a leaking valve. That does not bother me too much, but compared to the previous check-up (because of the pandemic two and a half years ago), he saw a hardening of the valve, resulting in extra work for the heart muscle. No immediate concern, but he told me to be prepared that heart surgery to replace the valve will be required in 3-10 years depending on developments. Not the news I was hoping for.


Wishing you continued good health.


----------



## Merl

Busy day. Did two lots of washing, cleaned the car inside and out, then spent a lovely afternoon, at a beautiful local hostelry, having a beer and discussing life (and getting older), old rock gigs, football and classical music with a fellow TCer. I love my school holidays.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Busy day. Did two lots of washing, cleaned the car inside and out, then spent a lovely afternoon, at a beautiful local hostelry, having a beer and discussing life (and getting older), old rock gigs, football and classical music with a fellow TCer. I love my school holidays.
> 
> View attachment 157334


That sounds like a fine way to spend an afternoon


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Are most people deeply unsatisfied in life, or is it just that I would be deeply unsatisfied with most peoples' lives? I've been wondering this a lot recently.


----------



## Merl

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Are most people deeply unsatisfied in life, or is it just that I would be deeply unsatisfied with most peoples' lives? I've been wondering this a lot recently.


I think you get one shot and you make the best of your life as you can. If you're deeply unsatisfied you have to try and change it in some way
Sometimes that's a small change and at other times it's immense and affects everything but if you don't make a change you'll never know. I wouldn't blame you if you'd be unsatisfied with my life, BWAGM. Sometimes I think it's pish too.


----------



## Luchesi

Merl said:


> The most interesting thing that happened at my gaff today was an Englishman and a Scotsman built a fence around my pathetically tiny front garden. It's a good job, tbh. Wow, I bet everyone's buzzing about that news.


Are there bad feelings between Englishmen and a Scotsmen due to history?

heh heh, where else could I ever ask this?


----------



## Flamme

Some strange feeling came over me. Like in ''Johnny got his gun'' - "I don't know whether I'm alive and dreaming or dead and remembering."


----------



## Malx

Luchesi said:


> *Are there bad feelings between Englishmen and a Scotsmen due to history?*
> 
> heh heh, where else could I ever ask this?


No thats just a lie dreamt up by Mel Gibson and his pals


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> No thats just a lie dreamt up by Mel Gibson and his pals


In a movie................?


----------



## Rambler

I was in hospital a couple of days ago for a relatively minor (though somewhat uncomfortable) procedure. There was something slightly bizarre chatting to a young female nurse about my recent vacation to the Cairngorm area whilst a doctor ... well you don't want to know!)

Any way some tissues removed have been sent to the lab, but luckily for me there was no obvious sign of cancer - which had been a possible concern. 

Meanwhile tonight my front door refuses to lock. I suspect the heat has distorted it!


----------



## Ingélou

Rambler said:


> I was in hospital a couple of days ago for a relatively minor (though somewhat uncomfortable) procedure. There was something slightly bizarre chatting to a young female nurse about my recent vacation to the Cairngorm area whilst a doctor ... well you don;t want to know!)
> 
> Any way some tissues removed have been sent to the lab, but luckily for me there was no obvious sign of cancer - which had been a possible concern.
> 
> Meanwhile tonight my front door refuses to lock. I suspect the heat has distorted it!


Best wishes for the health problem - glad it wasn't cancer.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Today was the last day of herpes-zoster treatment (it was in my right forehead). The second day was the worst pain-wise, my eye hurt like a (you what) so I called the doctor and ended up adding another painkiller which worked in combination with the one I was taking and that thankfully relieved me.

Anyways, I've been gardening and cooking this little forced vacations so I'm quite happy.


----------



## Malx

atsizat said:


> In a movie................?


Yep, just my none too subtle reference to 'Braveheart'


----------



## Luchesi

Malx said:


> Yep, just my none too subtle reference to 'Braveheart'


 It's difficult to know the history 7 centuries ago. Historians have pieced together the accounts and historical sources so today we can look at a movie like that and conclude that it made big errors in his presentation (but of course that's not what an entertaining movie is made for).
But if you go back 20 centuries or more, those religious stories and accounts are considered to be reliable even though they're more than 3 times older. It's curious how 'history' has come down to us.


----------



## strawa

Today's my first day as a PhD candidate in philosophy.


----------



## Flamme

If wishes were horses...


----------



## starthrower

I got my stolen wallet back with everything intact minus some petty cash. My neighbor found it in his backyard two days after my house was robbed. I'm so glad I don't have to go to the DMV to get a new license.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Mrs Pat bought herself a 'new' car today replacing an 11 year old Skoda with a 9 year old Mercedes C-class. A touch of class.


----------



## Malx

Pat Fairlea said:


> Mrs Pat bought herself a 'new' car today replacing an 11 year old Skoda with a 9 year old Mercedes C-class. A touch of class.


Yep C-class :tiphat:

Just to add when I retired we bought a Golf Estate - I though I might get St Andrews links but I was wrong......


----------



## Luchesi

strawa said:


> Today's my first day as a PhD candidate in philosophy.


What's the meaning of life?

And what will the answer be after you get your PhD?


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> I got my stolen wallet back with everything intact minus some petty cash. My neighbor found it in his backyard two days after my house was robbed. I'm so glad I don't have to go to the DMV to get a new license.


Some delinquents broke into my house and grabbed as many CDs as they could carry. They ran out the back door and then they realized that they were classical CDs, so they threw them on the ground ...but they kept the pop CDs.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> If wishes were horses...


My subordinates would say to me,

If ifs and buts were candies and nuts we'd all have a merry Christmas!

I had thought that one of them made it up, but I see online that it's an old proverb.


----------



## starthrower

Luchesi said:


> Some delinquents broke into my house and grabbed as many CDs as they could carry. They ran out the back door and then they realized that they were classical CDs, so they threw them on the ground ...but they kept the pop CDs.


My car was stolen the same night they swiped my keys and wallet after climbing through my kitchen window. The car was full of CDs but they never touched them. But they stole toilet paper and Covid masks. The cops recovered my vehicle full of stolen sneakers and clothing from other burglaries.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Malx said:


> Yep C-class :tiphat:
> 
> Just to add when I retired we bought a Golf Estate - I though I might get St Andrews links but I was wrong......


Bravo! 
The old Skoda Octavia had so many bits not working it was barely an augmented 5th. :lol:


----------



## Guest

A Facebook friend that I have known for 40 years but haven't seen for 30 years deactivated her Facebook account after posting of dark thoughts. Feeling helpless.


----------



## Taplow

starthrower said:


> My car was stolen the same night they swiped my keys and wallet after climbing through my kitchen window. The car was full of CDs but they never touched them. But they stole toilet paper and Covid masks. The cops recovered my vehicle full of stolen sneakers and clothing from other burglaries.


I once removed a fan belt from my car with the intention of replacing it, but immediately felt too lazy and thought, "oh, I'll put the new one on tomorrow!" That night, however, the car was stolen. The unsuspecting thieves didn't get more than about a kilometre down the road before the thing overheated and they abandoned it.

When the police called to say they'd found my vehicle and gave me the location, I simply picked up a spanner, the new belt, and a large bottle of water and wandered down to collect it. Filled up the radiator, slipped the new belt on and drove it home.


----------



## Ingélou

Taplow said:


> I once removed a fan belt from my car with the intention of replacing it, but immediately felt too lazy and thought, "oh, I'll put the new one on tomorrow!" That night, however, the car was stolen. The unsuspecting thieves didn't get more than about a kilometre down the road before the thing overheated and they abandoned it.
> 
> When the police called to say they'd found my vehicle and gave me the location, I simply picked up a spanner, the new belt, and a large bottle of water and wandered down to collect it. Filled up the radiator, slipped the new belt on and drove it home.


What a lovely story! :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just decided to learn some classic funk rhythm guitar! Hope my classical guitar fingers don't stiffen when playing with a pick.


----------



## atsizat

I am drinking booze.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am drinking booze too.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> I think it's called a Golden Labrador.
> 
> ETA, close enough: Labrador retriever. Here's a puppy pic from the web, spitting image of our neighbours' dog:


Here he is for real, six months later:










Always there for us, but without the hassle.


----------



## Art Rock

The neighbours also have a cat, called Mouse (don't ask). I'm not a cat person, but she is adorable. Here she came sitting with us in front of our home (my wife's art in the shop window, our old gallery - we got a bigger one six years ago). We allowed the neighbours to extend their terrace to the space in front of our house, and of course we also regularly drink and eat there. They make the cakes and pies themselves, and they are delicious!


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> The neighbours also have a cat, called Mouse (don't ask). I'm not a cat person, but she is adorable.


Funny how you can not be a cat or dog person, or even a kid person, and yet the right cat, dog, or child can come along and utterly charm you.


----------



## Luchesi

Many people will fumigate their home against roaches. They want them all gone. We don't want roaches around because of the diseases they might carry. 


A friend of mine from the biology dept said but when you get rid of all the roaches (putrefying carcasses) they’re quickly replaced by a whole new group of roaches with possibly different diseases. It’s unlucky if you were safe and then you introduced new pathogens. 


Also with mice, because they’re very territorial. Your house mice might keep out the field mice who carry Haunta virus and others.


----------



## Guest

My kid got something stuck up his nose, probably a piece of a leaf or wood chip. Attempt to pluck it out with tweezers has not succeeded. Dreading a trip to the pediatrician or ENT doctor.


----------



## senza sordino

I went into my garden this afternoon just to look around. A hummingbird flew right up to me and then quickly darted away back into the trees. I went over to the hummingbird feeder only to see that it was half empty. It's as if the hummingbird flew up to me to get my attention. And it did. So I made some more sugar water to put into the feeder. 

But the amazing thing is that this isn't the first time this has happened. It also happened last year. I was sitting in my garden chair and a hummingbird flew right up to me, and then quickly darted away. Its feeder was empty. So I filled it will more sugar water. 

It's as if the hummingbird is communicating with me; a tiny little thing only a few grams in mass tells me its feeder is nearly empty. Amazing.

I usually remember to fill the feeder regularly, but once in a while, it gets low. And the hummingbirds fly up to me to remind me to fill it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

senza sordino said:


> I went into my garden this afternoon just to look around. A hummingbird flew right up to me and then quickly darted away back into the trees. I went over to the hummingbird feeder only to see that it was half empty. It's as if the hummingbird flew up to me to get my attention. And it did. So I made some more sugar water to put into the feeder.
> 
> But the amazing thing is that this isn't the first time this has happened. It also happened last year. I was sitting in my garden chair and a hummingbird flew right up to me, and then quickly darted away. Its feeder was empty. So I filled it will more sugar water.
> 
> It's as if the hummingbird is communicating with me; a tiny little thing only a few grams in mass tells me its feeder is nearly empty. Amazing.
> 
> I usually remember to fill the feeder regularly, but once in a while, it gets low. And the hummingbirds fly up to me to remind me to fill it.


The bird obviously looks at you as his father! Sweet <3


----------



## Flamme

Hard days ahead...The struggle is real.


----------



## Taplow

Put in 2 hours practice today on the Brahms Violin Sonata no. 1, but don't feel as thought I have made any progress.


----------



## Ingélou

Sometimes it takes a while to sink in though - not time wasted.


----------



## Musicaterina

I sustained a rupture of the short peroneal tendon today when playing table-tennis. Continued playing for about one hour because I didn't feel pain - only when it started to rain and we had to stop playing, pain came, and I saw that the foot was swollen, so I went to hospital where the foot was examined.


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> I went into my garden this afternoon just to look around. A hummingbird flew right up to me and then quickly darted away back into the trees. I went over to the hummingbird feeder only to see that it was half empty. It's as if the hummingbird flew up to me to get my attention. And it did. So I made some more sugar water to put into the feeder.
> 
> But the amazing thing is that this isn't the first time this has happened. It also happened last year. I was sitting in my garden chair and a hummingbird flew right up to me, and then quickly darted away. Its feeder was empty. So I filled it will more sugar water.
> 
> It's as if the hummingbird is communicating with me; a tiny little thing only a few grams in mass tells me its feeder is nearly empty. Amazing.
> 
> I usually remember to fill the feeder regularly, but once in a while, it gets low. And the hummingbirds fly up to me to remind me to fill it.


I'm always afraid that I'll start feeding hummingbirds with a family, then forget about it completely (away on a project) and the whole family will die. They eat tree sap, small insects and nectar from flowers, but if there's sugar water available they'll drink all day and guard it with their lives. 'Not much protein for their chicks.


----------



## senza sordino

Luchesi said:


> I'm always afraid that I'll start feeding hummingbirds with a family, then forget about it completely (away on a project) and the whole family will die. They eat tree sap, small insects, and nectar from flowers, but if there's sugar water available they'll drink all day and guard it with their lives. 'Not much protein for their chicks.


I understand, interfering with nature and all that. But I like to watch hummingbirds.


----------



## Open Book

senza sordino said:


> I went into my garden this afternoon just to look around. A hummingbird flew right up to me and then quickly darted away back into the trees. I went over to the hummingbird feeder only to see that it was half empty. It's as if the hummingbird flew up to me to get my attention. And it did. So I made some more sugar water to put into the feeder.
> 
> But the amazing thing is that this isn't the first time this has happened. It also happened last year. I was sitting in my garden chair and a hummingbird flew right up to me, and then quickly darted away. Its feeder was empty. So I filled it will more sugar water.
> 
> It's as if the hummingbird is communicating with me; a tiny little thing only a few grams in mass tells me its feeder is nearly empty. Amazing.
> 
> I usually remember to fill the feeder regularly, but once in a while, it gets low. And the hummingbirds fly up to me to remind me to fill it.


We have had similar experiences with birds, a handful really unbelievable. I have no doubt that some birds recognize human help and try to exploit it. My husband was about to drive away one day when a house finch persisted in hovering in front of his windshield until he stopped the car, got out, and filled the empty feeder.


----------



## Malx

Musicaterina said:


> I sustained a rupture of the short peroneal tendon today when playing table-tennis. Continued playing for about one hour because I didn't feel pain - only when it started to rain and we had to stop playing, pain came, and I saw that the foot was swollen, so I went to hospital where the foot was examined.


Take it easy and I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Flamme

Ppls wickedness never cease to amaze me...When u thought U've seen it all.


----------



## Musicaterina

Malx said:


> Take it easy and I hope you recover soon.


Thank you very much. I'm already feeling better today.


----------



## Ingélou

Musicaterina said:


> Thank you very much. I'm already feeling better today.


Good to hear that. :tiphat:


----------



## Musicaterina

Ingélou said:


> Good to hear that. :tiphat:


Often Grandma's natural remedies help best - in this case (homemade) arnica and comfrey oil


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First day of school after summer vacation today. A very tired Kjetil listened to the principal and assistant talk all day. Tomorrow will be the same  The music teachers will play last thing before dinner and partytime. I'm playing a solo by Sor and in a group playing Smile by Charlie Chaplin. It's an exciting new year with new curriculum.


----------



## Art Rock

My cousin's daughter is getting married this Saturday - this is a cousin whom I regard more like a sister (she's 3 years younger than me and we spent a lot of time together as children). Today we got the details of the arrangement.

[1] Every guest needs to show that they have been fully inoculated against Covid-19 (check for my wife and myself) - or have confirmation that they have had Covid-19 or a recent test that shows they do not have it. Sounds good. 
[2] Every guest has to have a quick Covid-19 test at the entrance. Hm, not eager to get a stick up my nose (my wife expressed it less politely). Well, maybe, although I would have to talk my wife into it. 
[3] Once inside, there will be no social distancing.


I can see the rationale behind it, and the eagerness of the bride and groom to have a 'normal' wedding day, but this was a deal breaker for us. We decided we won't take the chance and cancelled. Maybe not the rational thing to do, but sometimes feelings trump rationality.


----------



## Ingélou

My sister did not attend her grandson's wedding for the same sort of reason. (I and all but one of my other siblings were not invited - for which I'm grateful!) The family did understand. 

It would be wretched to spend the whole day worrying, not to mention the ten days afterwards. 

Strange, sad times...


----------



## Musicaterina

It is done! My "dress of the dresses" is ready, and I think it is really beautiful. Crocheted and bright pink.


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday we arrived in the far eastern part of the Czech Republic for a three weeks visit to family and friends, combined with touristic visits. No problems at all during our crossing of Germany to Klasterec nad Ohri, our first one night stay in the far North Western part of the Czech Republic. Yeah, only one restaurant was functioning there normally. No mouth masks were needed because the Czech loath everything connected with Covid measures. I had a Budweiser beer (brewed in CZ) which came from the tap without froth, but still tasted OK. Klasterec on the Ohre river is a spa resort with a lovely Castle & Park. Until one week ago we didn't know it existed. For those who travel in CZ by car it is important to know that from this year there exists an electronic vignette for the highways, which you order & pay by internet. Also a hint for those who want to know whether a town has functioning restaurants: www.menicka.cz . There you can find all the menus in a certain place you choose. Wonderful!


----------



## Guest

This turned up on my mobile phone:









Harris County Texas is Central Houston.


----------



## Flamme

U get dough 4 jab???
I was on vacation from ALL social media for 3 days...It was not easy but I needed it to fce my real self not some projection...


----------



## atsizat

I drink 3 liters of Pepsi a day nowadays.


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> I drink 3 liters of Pepsi a day nowadays.


Anything not taken in moderation will find a way to hurt you.


----------



## TxllxT

*Two times Prague*

Within our three weeks holiday at our family in the Beskyd mountains (east of the Czech Republic) we took a three nights stay close to Prague. Yesterday we visited the Vitkov hill in Prague where a mausoleum was build from 1928 to 1937. It was intended for President Tomas Garrigue Masaryk, who however refused to share the same fate as Lenin.










Yesterday's weather was fine (22-23 degrees Celsius) and we enjoyed an expresso on top of the concrete expression of Czech patriotism. Today we drove to Lany, where Czech presidents have their residence in a baroque castle. At present the German president is having a visit to CZ and he's staying in this castle. When president Masaryk died in 1937 he was buried in the village cemetery of Lany. In 1948 his son Jan Masaryk was buried here as well. Jan Masaryk performed a key role during the founding of the state of Israel (with weapon transports etc) but was assassinated by the communists.










We came there today and saw that the German president had been there yesterday.

This afternoon we again drove to Prague, this time to the huge fortification of Vysehrad at the south of the city centre.










The weather had become more autumnal (17) but the clouds were impressive to make a good balance with the city panoramas. 
When you visit Prague by car like we did, do count with traffic jams. The next time we will probably park our car at the end station of a tram line that follows a track through the city centre.


----------



## Flamme

Czechia...My roots are there from one side...Hope I visit...Some day...


----------



## Sonata

Still dealing with the havoc Covid played on my gastrointestinal tract 9 months later, but I’m on a strong prescription now (after any number of lifestyle modifications failed to help) and I am feeling about 80% better than I was. Recheck with my doctor in September

Against our better judgment (ok I talked my husband into it) we got a pair of bunnies for my daughter’s ninth birthday . What was I thinking?!? Lol. They ARE pretty adorable though. Holland lops. Can’t resist those floppy ears. I’ll try to post pictures later if I remember .

Oh, and I’m going to a live performance of Don Giovanni in October. I’m stoked, my first live opera performance in 3.5 years- and only my third ever !


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> Still dealing with the havoc Covid played on my gastrointestinal tract 9 months later, but I'm on a strong prescription now (after any number of lifestyle modifications failed to help) and I am feeling about 80% better than I was. Recheck with my doctor in September
> 
> Against our better judgment (ok I talked my husband into it) we got a pair of bunnies for my daughter's ninth birthday . What was I thinking?!? Lol. They ARE pretty adorable though. Holland lops. Can't resist those floppy ears. I'll try to post pictures later if I remember .
> 
> Oh, and I'm going to a live performance of Don Giovanni in October. I'm stoked, my first live opera performance in 3.5 years- and only my third ever !


Good to hear from you - glad things are a bit better. Bring on the photos of the bunnies! xxx


----------



## atsizat

I will buy a motorcycle.

Either 100cc or 125cc. Most likely 100cc.

Never rided one before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This week at school was colored by a most horrific car accident, killing 3 brothers, one from our school. Very many are strongly affected, including my students. They were on their way home after buying the car. The parents, who escaped war in Syria, are now left with no children.


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This week at school was colored by a most horrific car accident, killing 3 brothers, one from our school. Very many are strongly affected, including my students. They were on their way home after buying the car. The parents, who escaped war in Syria, are now left with no children.


So sorry to read this.


----------



## Art Rock

Tomorrow two friends of ours are getting married, in the old 14th century city hall 20 meters from our gallery. We had already confirmed we'd attend (small group, no Covid issues), but they called today that their photographer had cancelled on them because of illness. No other professional photographer was available at such short notice. So yours truly will make his debut as a wedding photographer... Well, I can always say: "You get what you pay for..."


----------



## TxllxT

Art Rock said:


> Tomorrow two friends of ours are getting married, in the old 14th century city hall 20 meters from our gallery. We had already confirmed we'd attend (small group, no Covid issues), but they called today that their photographer had cancelled on them because of illness. No other professional photographer was available at such short notice. So yours truly will make his debut as a wedding photographer... Well, I can always say: "You get what you pay for..."


Excellent wedding location!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Went to a local model railway shop for a couple of small cheap items, had a browse round whilst there, ended up spending over £60! Then thought - while I'm out I'll go to two other shops, spent nearly another £100!


----------



## Sonata

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This week at school was colored by a most horrific car accident, killing 3 brothers, one from our school. Very many are strongly affected, including my students. They were on their way home after buying the car. The parents, who escaped war in Syria, are now left with no children.


How heartbreaking !


----------



## atsizat

I turned 31 today


----------



## Malx

atsizat said:


> I turned 31 today


Happy Birthday.


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> Happy Birthday.


On internet, people would think I was in late 30s with my bearded photos. Lol 

In real life, people don't actually think I am this old with beard but on internet, people think this way.

I don't know why. It is really strange.


----------



## Flamme

You are a virgo? lol Happy birthday.


----------



## atsizat

Flamme said:


> You are a virgo? lol Happy birthday.


What is a virgo?


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> What is a virgo?


googled it...

Virgos are *humble, self-effacing, industrious, and practical*, but under the surface, they are frequently natural, kind, and sympathetic, as befits their zodiac sign. Virgoans are methodical and quick thinkers, yet they have so much mental energy that they are frequently stressed and tense.

added:
I hope we all know that the premise of astrology is off by about a month. The sun is only halfway through Leo currently.

pps:
We'll soon be able to rename the Tropic of Cancer to the Tropic of Taurus.


----------



## Flamme

Im a Virgo as well...


----------



## atsizat

I made up my mind. I am gonna buy a 125 cc motorcycle the following week. I will also go to licence course for motorcycle because I don't have the licence yet. Lol. Never did ride a motorcycle in my life.

After the licence, I will be practicing for like 2 or 3 months. Then, I will look for motorcycle courier jobs.

I am starting the motorcycle with 125 cc.

I am spending a little too much money. I gotta get back the money I spend on motorcycle by doing motorcycle courier jobs.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Im a Virgo as well...


During the month of our conception we're first zapped by energy weapons from the star wars between alien civilizations out there. If that's when the biggest influence begins then it should change our view of astrology.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ahem, heart-on-sleeve time.

For reasons that need not detain us, I have been on a maintenance dose of an anti-depressant for several years. It works and I'm fine, thanks, but it has been quite a long time to be on a psycho-active medication. (Yes, I know, reading some of my posts you agree...!). So I'm tailing it off. Half-dose for at least a month, then see whether I can get on fine without it. 

I'm not superstitious and anyway cannot type with crossed fingers, but stroke a black cat for me if you happen to come across one.

Oh, and if I suddenly post something about the wonderful music of Wagner, you'll know the experiment has been a dismal failure!


----------



## Malx

Pat Fairlea said:


> Ahem, heart-on-sleeve time.
> 
> For reasons that need not detain us, I have been on a maintenance dose of an anti-depressant for several years. It works and I'm fine, thanks, but it has been quite a long time to be on a psycho-active medication. (Yes, I know, reading some of my posts you agree...!). So I'm tailing it off. Half-dose for at least a month, then see whether I can get on fine without it.
> 
> I'm not superstitious and anyway cannot type with crossed fingers, but stroke a black cat for me if you happen to come across one.
> 
> Oh, and if I suddenly post something about the wonderful music of Wagner, you'll know the experiment has been a dismal failure!


Hope all goes well Pat :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

I bought the 125 cc motorcycle but riding it seems harder than I expected. Will I be able to ride it?

I can even hardly walk the motorcycle. Lol.

It is 113 kg and 125 cc.

I know a little about driving a car (I can't park nor can I go backward properly but I can at least drive forward), I know nothing about riding a motorcycle.

I have the car licence but I didn't have a car to practice it.

I don't even have the motorcycle licence yet. So I am in zero level at motorcycle while I know a little about driving a car.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> I bought the 125 cc motorcycle but riding it seems harder than I expected. Will I be able to ride it?
> 
> I can't even hardly walk the motorcycle. Lol.
> 
> It is 113 kg and 125 cc.
> 
> I know a little about driving a car (I can't park nor can I go backward properly but I can at least drive forward), I know nothing about riding a motorcycle.


In my experience, riding a motorcycle in Turkey is rather challenging! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> In my experience, riding a motorcycle in Turkey is rather challenging! Good luck and stay safe.


Thanks. I will take the licence as the next step now.

Every month, vechiles are getting more expensive in Turkey. The same model of the motorcycle was cheaper than its half prize a couple of years ago.

GEOGRAPHY IS YOUR DESTINY. IT IS SAD, ISN'T IT?

I also bought one of the cheapest, zero hand 125 cc motorcycles in Turkey, which is a cheap china made motorcycle.

Anyting which is not china made are super expensive now.


----------



## atsizat

Thanks to Chinese People, We can afford zero hand motorcycles in a country such as Turkey.

The pieces of motorcycles come from China to Turkey. And they are assemblied in Turkey.

Edit:

Taxes in Turkey are super crazy. Even with your american dollar, you will pay more money in Turkey due to the super high taxes. It is not only about turkish money having a bad value, but also super high taxes.

A car which comes to Turkey for a price of 20.000 dollars will be sold at 60.000 dolars in Turkey because of taxes...

...And when you convert it to Turkish Liras, it becomes even much more terrible because of adding the bad value of turkish liras to this high taxes. 2 of them together as if one were not enough.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Malx said:


> Hope all goes well Pat :tiphat:


Thanks - early days but all good so far!


----------



## Musicaterina

Today my grandfather (he is the only of my grandparents still alive) has become great-great-grandfather: The daughter of my cousin has had a baby.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday a student wrote "Kjetil is the best <3" on the whiteboard while I was explaining and showing intervals on the piano. I don't have a picture to confirm it though...The rest of the class sang "Forelska i lærer'n" (In love with the teacher). Sweet class I have!


----------



## Flamme

So many things, cant even keep track...Like a crazy roller coaster all the way...


----------



## TxllxT

Today we were with our Czech family (daughter & granddaughter) on a day-out. We visited the 'KovoZoo' which is a zoo with animals made from scrap metal. https://www.google.com/search?q=kovozoo&tbm=isch&sxsrf=AOaemvKnHiYFpNfqEkFYDlfwXeK_Pc27ew%3A1630787144923&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=625&ei=SNYzYa6dNOeSxc8PwMimiAQ&oq=ko&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQARgAMgcIIxDvAxAnMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEUO4JWLIMYPsWaABwAHgAgAFWiAGnAZIBATKYAQCgAQGqAQtnd3Mtd2l6LWltZw&sclient=img Well, to be honest, I thought it would be a let-down to watch this junk-yard, but instead we were deeply impressed by the artist-junkyard owner, who has made this junk-paradise. It is a big area where also an excellent old-timer cars museum has found its place. Every animal has a character of its own, and even when the eyes that look at you are made of bolts, they really seem to look at you. When you are travelling in Moravia, this Zoo is worth a visit.


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday evening I checked the mail box of our little apartment around the corner and found a notice by an official debt collector, addressed to a company I had never heard of. The street name was correct, the number almost (#3 - which stopped existing 25 years ago when the house was transformed to three apartments, ours is 3-1). I would have laughed it off, had it not been for the last sentence: they would now come back with the police, force entry, and collect any valuables to cover the debt.....

Fortunately I got hold of the guy who put this in our mailbox, and he made a note that we have nothing to do with this....


----------



## Chilham

Art Rock said:


> Yesterday evening I checked the mail box of our little apartment around the corner and found a notice by an official debt collector, addressed to a company I had never heard of. The street name was correct, the number almost (#3 - which stopped existing 25 years ago when the house was transformed to three apartments, ours is 3-1). I would have laughed it off, had it not been for the last sentence: they would now come back with the police, force entry, and collect any valuables to cover the debt.....
> 
> Fortunately I got hold of the guy who put this in our mailbox, and he made a note that we have nothing to do with this....


That's a worry.

We took over our new office from a company that went into liquidation owing a lot of people a lot of money. We've had a constant stream of debt collectors for more than two years. Even a simple internet search reveals that the company is no longer trading, but they keep turning up knocking on the door.

Pleased you were able to make contact with someone about it.


----------



## Musicaterina

Two hours ago I heard that my father is ill; he has got a (chronic) cardiac insuffciency. It is certain that he will not be able to play the trumpet at our wedding. Also if it is possible that he will be substituted by a collegue of his brass choir, I am naturally very sad about that.


----------



## Jay

Art Rock said:


> they would now come back with the police, force entry, and collect any valuables to cover the debt.


Distressing to read that the creeping police state we're seeing here in the US is also happening in the Netherlands, in total contradistinction to the image most Americans have of the NL, and high on my short list of places to go when fascism--waving the flag and carrying a cross no doubt--finally comes here.


----------



## Musicaterina

My father is on the way to recovery; the chances are relatively good that he can at least be there on our wedding. I'm so glad about that. But naturally it would be too strenuous for him to play this long pieces on the trumpet. That is, of course, a pity particularly as playing the trumpet is his great hobby, and he would have liked playing for us.


----------



## Musicaterina

Now it is almost certain: My father will be there at our wedding. That makes us really happy. For playing the trumpet tunes, he has found a collegue from his brass choir to substitute him. Even though we would like to hear himself playing (and we know that he would like to play if he could), this is probably the best possible solution.


----------



## Musicaterina

Our wedding was wonderful. My father was really there, and he had a surprise for us: As promised, he was substituted by a collegue from his brass choir for the trumpet voluntaries, but the collegue did not play the trumpet but a cornetto. We liked that very much because my husband and I have a love for "old" musical instruments. And my grandfather was able to lead me to the wedding altar without problems, and my husband was also able to go out of the church with me without problems. Both times my veil had to be carried because of its length (six metres). Both the walk into the church with me grandfather and the walk out of the church with my husband took four minutes or so, so the guests had a lot of time to marvel at my self-crocheted pink dress and the beautiful wine-red wedding suit of my husband  .

After the wedding ceremony in the church my husband and I took a tour by carriage (with two horses) through the town and then to the location were we had the party. For the opening dance, my husband was substituted by his father (a skillfull dancer) because he is (because of his disability - he is paraplegic but at least able to walk with the help of an exoskeleton and crutches) not able to dance. We danced to the Flower Waltz by Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky just like my grandparents did on their wedding. The Flower Waltz was played by the string quintet in which my husband usually plays the first cello; of course he had engaged a collegue for the party.

It was an all-round successful event.


----------



## Merl

Finally booked flights to Spain at the end of term. Some may think that I'm being frivolous and risky but we stay with friends in an area of Spain with few cases. Anyway, I need a break. Work is crap and very stressful. 10 days in the sun doing sod all apart from drinking cheap beer will definitely recharge my batteries for the dreaded Christmas term.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I got celebrated at work for my jobs 25th anniversary. We call it jubileum  We ate some chocolate cake and I got flowers and a fantastic gift card I can use for 5 years.


----------



## Musicaterina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today I got celebrated at work for my jobs 25th anniversary. We call it jubileum  We ate some chocolate cake and I got flowers and a fantastic gift card I can use for 5 years.


Congratulations!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Musicaterina said:


> Congratulations!


Congratulations to you too!


----------



## atsizat

I sold my 125 cc motorcycle. It was zero hand and I drove the motorcyle for 183 km without having motorcycle licence, then I sold it. It is too much money to get a licence too. It was the first motorcycle I ever rided in my life and I even did 80 km per hour speed on 4th gear. I got my enthusiasm.

I sold it at a good price for 2nd hand because it is new and did low km.

Bicycle will be enough for me.


----------



## Malx

Its my Birthday today so I felt obliged to play the following tune on youtube.






I'm going to Edinburgh for lunch with my daughter who is treating me to a nice steak at Gauchos.

No prizes for guessing my age :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Happy birthday - I am just a few months ahead of you.


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Its my Birthday today so I felt obliged to play the following tune on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to Edinburgh for lunch with my daughter who is treating me to a nice steak at Gauchos.
> 
> No prizes for guessing my age :lol:


Happy birthday, youngster! Have a lovely day, and many happy returns. xx


----------



## Chilham

Happy Birthday Malx. I'll have the pleasure of that celebration next year.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Luchesi

Paul wrote that song when he was 24 and now he'll be 80 this year. 
I remember it on the album when it came out, and I thought to myself that's a long time from now! Fun stuff! I'm long past that estimable age now and it's all quite surreal to me.


----------



## Malx

Thanks folks, not long back having had a great day - had possibly the best steak I've tasted.

I've decided to have another birthday next week if I can get away with it


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Thanks folks, not long back having had a great day - had possibly the best steak I've tasted.
> 
> I've decided to have another birthday next week if I can get away with it


Surely the ritual for the 64th birthday is that it lasts for a month! :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

Let the biycle be enough, you car drivers.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

One moment of joy that UK readers may appreciate.
A text message from a friend: "Texaco garage in Ilkley has some diesel!" 
Imagine a scene not unlike fighter pilots scrambling as the alert sounds...Mrs Pat and I pile into the car and head West... and yes! There was diesel. We have mobility for another few days!!

This may sound petty, but with no.1 son needing lifts in and out of a hospital not on useful public transport, keeping the car fuelled up at a time of shortages has been something of an issue.


----------



## Chilham

Yep. I managed to get £35 worth of diesel on Thursday after only a 25-minute queue. The garage only had diesel and many drivers, I guess seeing the queue of traffic, jumped in and were more than just a little disappointed to discover they had no unleaded. Poor guy behind the till told me he was the only person there, had no way to write-up a sign to say, "Diesel only", and that several people had got very aggressive with him.

#sunlituplands

#winning


----------



## Ingélou

We were able to fill up with unleaded at a Sainsbury's on Thursday with no queueing, though some of the diesel pumps were out of action. We'd needed to come out to go into our local town for an eye-test so came out early in hope. What a relief, to shed that feeling of powerlessness. I read that it's still a big problem in the South-East of England, though. Hope it's soon sorted.


----------



## Rogerx

Just now "Hello sir, I am calling on behalf of Microsoft 
"I : Can you please send your sister to explain the so called "problems"
He: You F#ckin ***#### I am not kidding"
So I got my 50 cent referee flute and bowled his ear out.
End of conversation :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On Thursday over a week ago I had my VW Tiguan washed in and out at a carwash opposite a car dealer. I sat down in a Jaguar I-Pace electric car and "simsallabim", the next day I owned it...I have felt a bit crazy ever since. It's a JAGUAR!


----------



## HenryPenfold

A crazy thing happened to me the other day. 

I got up in the morning at my usual all time of around 06.00 and made a cup of tea and carried out my ablutions. 

The day continued as any other day and I got home from work at about 17.45. And guess what I saw on my kitchen table - my cup of tea!! I’d forgotten to drink it! 

Extraordinary!!!

That’s just one of the many wacky and crazy things that happen in my life - it’s so interesting.


----------



## Forster

Nearly caught out by a scammer over the weekend. An entirely plausible sequence of texts on my phone had me readying to send "my son" a large quantity of money via bank transfer.

What was uncanny, or do I mean frightening, was the degree to which the scammer was able to engage me in a scenario that matched the circumstances and relationship with my son. I won't go into more details, but suffice to say, I consider myself fairly savvy about such matters. I now know I'm not as savvy as I thought, and I need to be much more careful...

...especially when dealing with strangers on the Internet.

Er...wait a minute...


----------



## Luchesi

Forster said:


> Nearly caught out by a scammer over the weekend. An entirely plausible sequence of texts on my phone had me readying to send "my son" a large quantity of money via bank transfer.
> 
> What was uncanny, or do I mean frightening, was the degree to which the scammer was able to engage me in a scenario that matched the circumstances and relationship with my son. I won't go into more details, but suffice to say, I consider myself fairly savvy about such matters. I now know I'm not as savvy as I thought, and I need to be much more careful...
> 
> ...especially when dealing with strangers on the Internet.
> 
> Er...wait a minute...


A friend of mine is elderly and for some time she had been embarrassed to have her son find out that she was behind in paying the IRS.

For whatever reason, it so happened that a scammer said he was from the IRS and she needed to send him money or the police would show up at her house. She quickly got the money out and send it. It was over $1000 and she doesn't have a lot of money. When much later it all came out in conversations, we asked her why she didn't just ask somebody (like even the teller at the bank).

But why would you ever send money anywhere without knowing exactly where it's going?


----------



## Flamme

HenryPenfold said:


> A crazy thing happened to me the other day.
> 
> I got up in the morning at my usual all time of around 06.00 and made a cup of tea and carried out my ablutions.
> 
> The day continued as any other day and I got home from work at about 17.45. And guess what I saw on my kitchen table - my cup of tea!! I'd forgotten to drink it!
> 
> Extraordinary!!!
> 
> That's just one of the many wacky and crazy things that happen in my life - it's so interesting.


Happens to me often, with coffee...When Im in hurry.


----------



## senza sordino

So here goes:

I have not posted here for at least six weeks, though I've been lurking occasionally. My life has changed direction, almost a U-turn. 

I ended a long-term long-distance relationship. Ten years, and I dumped her. An awful term, but it's what I did. I don't feel good about what I did to her, but what I did for myself was for the better. I joined an online dating service two weeks ago. Yesterday, I had a date with a high-quality woman. And this weekend, we're going for a second date, drinks at a local bar. The first woman I meet is a keeper! But I'm going to take things slowly, I don't want to be over-eager, and I especially don't want to seem over eager with her. It smells of desperation, and that's not attractive. 

I didn't set out to lose weight, but I've lost about 20 lbs, 9 kg, and about 2" (5 cm) around my waist since July. Some of my clothing doesn't fit anymore, and some of the clothing I haven't worn in a few years does fit. 

I joined my local gym. I go on the elliptical machine 4 or 5 times a week, for 30 minutes to 1 hour, and I do some upper body strength training. 

I joined Facebook. I have now reconnected with people I haven't heard from in nearly 30 years. I won't be getting my news from Facebook.

I had a blood test in August. My blood sugar was higher than it had been. I cut out all sweets, and I now rarely drink. I only drink on dates and other social occasions. And more significantly, my PSA level (prostate-specific antigen) is high. I will have a biopsy at the end of this month. My father had his prostate removed when he was 60. I'm now 55, 56 next month. Just when I meet someone new, I might have to have my prostate removed, and my equipment out of service for a while. 

If I have to have surgery, I want to be as fit as possible. 

There you have it.


----------



## eljr

My cousin walks with Angels this day. She was 6 years younger than I. She is the first of my generation to walk on. 
There are 25 of us, myself, my brother and 23 first cousins. 

I had always thought I would be the first from this gaggle although I am not the oldest. 

Requiescant In Pace


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

eljr said:


> My cousin walks with Angels this day. She was 6 years younger than I. She is the first of my generation to walk on.
> There are 25 of us, myself, my brother and 23 first cousins.
> 
> I had always thought I would be the first from this gaggle although I am not the oldest.
> 
> Requiescant In Pace


My condolences.

As for myself, the most exciting thing to happen to me in some time is getting a Moderna booster shot yesterday. Unlike the second of my initial Moderna shots, this one didn't make me feel like death warmed over. I didn't get off scot free. Woke this morning to a very sore left upper arm. Mid-late morning body aches set in, along with a very minor headache. At some point I begin to feel mildly feverish, but wasn't. Wasn't hungry at lunchtime, which is okay as this is one of several days a week I forego that meal. I initially cancelled my daily exercise-walk, but decided to brave it around 1330. I lasted the whole 30ish minutes without issue, but no great energy either. Come supper time, my salad-supper at first tasted 'off', but by the halfway point was as good as ever. (Not all that good . . . LOL) Mild body aches and headache are still with me, as is grogginess. But that's about the extent of it. Norhing to fret about.

Got this winter's Flue shot two weeks ago. I never have an adverse reaction to those other than a sore upper arm. This year, my upper arm never became sore! Not even tender.


----------



## atsizat

I am missing the old MegaBass of Sony.

When Sony Ericsson released K750 and first walkman phones, MegaBass was superb. Later, Sony damaged it unfortunately. MegaBass started not giving Bass shortly after.

I still couldn't test the earphone sound of Sony Ericsson W900 at MegaBass mode, which I bought some days ago, due to the old earphone broken.

I had bought Sony Ericsson W810 earlier than W900 whose Mega Bass was damaged, meaning it's not giving Bass.


----------



## atsizat

With a MegaBass that works, even listening to classical music would be very different experience with all that crazy woofer-ish kinda sound. I can imagine in Adagio in G minor, lots of woofer-ish kinda sound :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

BOO...................... 
that's for my stalker


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> BOO......................
> that's for my stalker


What's that mean?


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> What's that mean?


She has a stalker in here.


----------



## Rogerx

Luchesi said:


> She has a stalker in here.


Last time I looked I was a he .:devil:


----------



## Rogerx

Booo again,

you know I see you


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> Last time I looked I was a he .:devil:


I wish I had been born as a she. I didn't have the luck of being born as a she sadly.


----------



## Luchesi

atsizat said:


> I wish I had been born as a she. I didn't have the luck of being born as a she sadly.


Yes, then I wouldn't have to shave my face every day. What a pain!

Do many people in Turkey speak English as well as you?


----------



## Judith

Just had a steroid injection for trigger finger and feeling sorry for myself. Ouch!


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> Just had a steroid injection for trigger finger and feeling sorry for myself. Ouch!


Not nice Judith - I've heard steroid injections can be quite painful, I consider myself fortunate to have never had need of one.


----------



## Malx

I picked my daughter and her husband up from Edinburgh airport earlier today and I have never seen so many armed Police in this country, they were all over the place. 
My car was stopped by a motorcycle outrider as a motorcade of seven vehicles (four Police and three black SUVs) and four Police motorcycles went past - COP26 delegates no doubt. 

Just thought to myself - thats a lot of extra Co2 that wouldn't have been created had they not been here. Have they not heard of Zoom meetings


----------



## atsizat

Luchesi said:


> Yes, then I wouldn't have to shave my face every day. What a pain!
> 
> Do many people in Turkey speak English as well as you?


No. Majority of people don't speak English.

In Turkey, we have this saying ''if I had luck, I would have been born a girl out of my mother''


----------



## eljr

Judith said:


> Just had a steroid injection for trigger finger and feeling sorry for myself. Ouch!


Interesting. I have one finger that gets stuck in a closed position but it does not pop out on it's own. I must move it with my other hand. Then it is good for a while again. It hurts regularly but not intolerably. My doctors are decidedly disinterested in it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> Just had a steroid injection for trigger finger and feeling sorry for myself. Ouch!


Ouch. I have arthritic joints in both thumbs and do not look forward to needing steroid injections in them. To date, I use anti-inflammatory meds and put up with it.


----------



## atsizat

Malx said:


> Not nice Judith - I've heard steroid injections can be quite painful, I consider myself fortunate to have never had need of one.


Do you have muscle loss?


----------



## Judith

atsizat said:


> Do you have muscle loss?


It's trigger finger so was in hand. Finger clicks when moving it but not locked yet!


----------



## Judith

eljr said:


> Interesting. I have one finger that gets stuck in a closed position but it does not pop out on it's own. I must move it with my other hand. Then it is good for a while again. It hurts regularly but not intolerably. My doctors are decidedly disinterested in it.


Similar to me but mot locked yet. Hope you get sorted!


----------



## adriesba

I had an exam in one of my classes yesterday. On Fridays, the professor opens YouTube and starts playing music videos before class starts. As I walked towards the room to take the test I heard "O Fortuna". :lol:


----------



## philoctetes

Recovering from injuries and surgery, sold my CA house, relocated to another state in an isolated town, towing and living in a 19' trailer, had an accident on I-10 two weeks ago, another car pushing my rig hard off the road, no injuries (except sore neck) but both truck and trailer damaged, insurance being slow to come through, may have to relocate again (to a city on I-10) to obtain repairs and recover lossses... still, I'm glad I'm not in CA anymore, and I figure I'll get through this more easily than getting out of CA was, as I'm quite portable now, my possessions are down to what I can fit in a 5x10 storage locker...


----------



## Open Book

philoctetes said:


> I'm quite portable now, my possessions are down to what I can fit in a 5x10 storage locker...


That's what I call downsizing. I assume you got rid of your CD/LP collection if you had one.


----------



## philoctetes

Open Book said:


> That's what I call downsizing. I assume you got rid of your CD/LP collection if you had one.


Actually much of that space is for the remaining books, music, clothes, tools and other gear. I dumped all the household stuff and furniture.


----------



## Open Book

Being forced off the road is a bad way to be welcomed to your new state. I hope you recover from everything and have friendlier experiences from now on. Sounds like quite a lifestyle change.


----------



## Malx

Wow - I just checked out I -10 on google maps - I didn't realise it goes right across from Coast to Coast that a fair distance.


----------



## Open Book

An even longer highway I-90 goes through my state, and I did not know it went coast to coast, either. I-10 is 2,460 miles long, I-90 is 3,020 miles long according to Wiki.


----------



## DaveM

Perhaps the original longest highway was Route 66 at 2448 miles running from Chicago to Santa Monica, California.


----------



## philoctetes

I had only been on I-10 for about 10 miles... I drive US or state highways whenever possible - I rarely see much traffic on US 60, 70 and 80, which run through this area. But that Saturday morning, approaching Tucson in the right lane, I noticed more traffic than I wanted to see, with cars swooping for exits at the last second, and that's how I got hit. 

They only made contact with my truck at the front left wheel, but that suddenly steered my rig so hard to the right that it twisted the frame on my trailer. I drove away from the accident thinking the trailer was ok until later when I stopped for the day and found my floor was warped. I'm wondering how close they came to tipping my rig completely over. But I had no time to see anything back there.

As anybody can imagine, the insurance company's are saying "we've never seen anything like this". So it's going to be a battle to recover my losses.

I'm actually in NM now, and calling that home. The trip to AZ was supposed to be for pleasure. I had been in the Superstition Mtns the night before the accident. Then spent 3 days in Bisbee before returning to NM again. Interesting place.

What location in NM? Think Billy the Kid.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Booo again,
> 
> you know I see you


You just can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## atsizat

I got my bicycle stolen when intoxicated


----------



## senza sordino

An update:
I had a biopsy of my prostate. It's done anally and it's as uncomfortable as you can imagine. And a week later a cystoscopy. This is a camera that's inserted into the bladder through the urethra. And it's as uncomfortable as you can imagine. The result is that there is no sign of cancer but my prostate is enlarged. In six months, I will have another PSA test (prostate-specific antigen). It will be monitored closely. My father had his prostate removed when he was sixty. I will be fifty-six next week. 

I am still dating this high-quality woman. We've been seeing each other for about five weeks. She drove me to the hospital for my biopsy. I have painted a damaged wall in her apartment. We have been clothes shopping. We went to the symphony, a pops concert. We have been bowling. We have played indoor mini-golf. We have cooked for each other. We're having a great time. She's great. We're planning things to do through the Christmas holidays.


----------



## atsizat

Father's come from outside the city. I will spend a week with father.


----------



## Guest

I went outside to see the near-total lunar eclipse at about 3am. Remarkable sight, with the moon glowing red except for a small slice or light. Would have been more dramatic to stay out for the two hours or so to watch the shadow move across the moon, but didn't seem practical to stay up that long in the wee hours.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> I went outside to see the near-total lunar eclipse at about 3am. Remarkable sight, with the moon glowing red except for a small slice or light. Would have been more dramatic to stay out for the two hours or so to watch the shadow move across the moon, but didn't seem practical to stay up that long in the wee hours.


Now that you didn't watch it till the end, we'll have bad things happen. It feels human to superstitionalize eclipses.


----------



## Art Rock

At 64, for the first time on my life, I saw a double rainbow yesterday.


----------



## KevinW

Mistakenly believed Beethoven's first symphony was composed by Mozart. I can't distinguish this symphony with other Mozart symphonies--they are pretty much Mozart's style!


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Interesting. I have one finger that gets stuck in a closed position but it does not pop out on it's own. I must move it with my other hand. Then it is good for a while again. It hurts regularly but not intolerably. My doctors are decidedly disinterested in it.


You have arthritis in your finger and this can be cured with Cortisone injections directly into the hand. Repeated once or twice a year, painful but worth the trouble.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> She has a stalker in here.


He isn't the only one. I have been stalked on this board and others for 10 plus years by a person who hasn't written on here lately, fortunately, but who has been a regular. I signed off for a while here and, sure enough, the stalker followed me back to the other board (after months and months of silence) and is busying abusing me and trying to get my attention. I'm a grandmother, for god's sake!!!

Pretty soon there will be legislation which describes people who own boards as "publishers" and they'll be responsible for trolling, stalking and abusive behaviour - well, for not controlling it. So my stalker of a decade plus is running on borrowed time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tomorrow I'll be playing at a "light-mass". Of course I chose to play something very difficult (Prelude & Fugue (with no Allegro) bwv 998). I tried it out for my students on Wednesday, since I was introducing fugue to them. Just now I decided to make a recording without warming up...

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fbach-fuge-bwv998


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tomorrow I'll be playing at a "light-mass". Of course I chose to play something very difficult (Prelude & Fugue (with no Allegro) bwv 998). I tried it out for my students on Wednesday, since I was introducing fugue to them. Just now I decided to make a recording without warming up...
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fbach-fuge-bwv998


You live in one of the most beautiful countries in the world, by the way!! We've visited there twice and were just amazed by the place and the people - from Oslo right up to Kirkenes and some places in between.


----------



## KevinW

Start to learn ice hockey!


----------



## Guest

What I wrote in #14674 about stalking and trolling, the Australian Prime Minister on behalf of our government has just announced this today: not before time!!! Change is in the wind around the world:

*Scott Morrison has announced powerful new legislation to address online trolling, paving the way for social media users to "unmask" anonymous accounts who disseminate defamatory slurs, while shifting the burden of responsibility for toxic, third party comments to Big Tech.

The measures augment existing mechanisms announced by the Morrison government aimed at regulating the social media giants. Liability for online comments made by third parties will shift from media outlets and small businesses to social media services, deeming them to be the "publisher".

Moreover, the legislation will force Big Tech to implement a complaint process for people who believe they have been defamed. If the companies do not comply, a mechanism will be introduced enabling the Federal Court to compel social media companies to "unmask" accounts.*


----------



## Rogerx

I just inhered 150.000 Doller, I have to click on a link though from Mrs Rosie :devil:
They keep trying, the f%#4#444


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> I just inhered 150.000 Doller, I have to click on a link though from Mrs Rosie :devil:
> They keep trying, the f%#4#444


Spam is nothing at all like stalking, bullying and trolling!!


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Spam is nothing at all like stalking, bullying and trolling!!


I could not agree more, but they will never win.


----------



## Guest

My main personal-use laptop, a 13" MacBook Pro, is turning 9 years old. Still works just fine, but I feel like treating myself with something more up-to-date. Placed an order for the just-released 14" MacBook Pro, after being tempted by a black-friday/cyber-monday deal offering $200 off the base model. 

I've been waiting for this product. Last years MacBooks with the M1 processor dispensed with some "obsolete" features (that many people don't consider obsolete) in the quest for a thinner, lighter configuration. This year Apple took note of criticism and the new MacBook models restore the MagSafe power connector, SD card reader, HDMI connector. More computing power than I need (I won't be using the advanced video processing) but a gorgeous, very high resolution display will be a big plus when looking at my photographs.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Baron Scarpia said:


> My main personal-use laptop, a 13" MacBook Pro, is turning 9 years old. Still works just fine, but I feel like treating myself with something more up-to-date. Placed an order for the just-released 14" MacBook Pro, after being tempted by a black-friday/cyber-monday deal offering $200 off the base model.
> 
> I've been waiting for this product. Last years MacBooks with the M1 processor dispensed with some "obsolete" features (that many people don't consider obsolete) in the quest for a thinner, lighter configuration. This year Apple took note of criticism and the new MacBook models restore the MagSafe power connector, SD card reader, HDMI connector. More computing power than I need (I won't be using the advanced video processing) but a gorgeous, very high resolution display will be a big plus when looking at my photographs.


Beware of thinner, lighter configurations! A geeky colleague of mine was really happy to be one of the first with a slimline MacBook Air. Then he accidentally bent it.


----------



## Chilham

First time abroad since March 2020.


----------



## eljr

View of Lincoln Center from my suite last night. Nutcracker Ballet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Flarghetto
Been trying to make something on my music software. Here is something! I actually stole the bass line from Schumann symphony no. 1 and dreamed away with echo and this and that. I like that you can turn anything into a surprising different something and get lost on the way


----------



## Ariasexta

I am a semi-ascetic, but not asexual, I do not know myself how came I have become like this way maybe I do have certain mental issues after all. I used to deal with most of my teachers not very smooth, especially with people flaunted some authority. Can you believe someone might have an almost effusive natural aversion to bureaucratic vibes? I know it sounds like a bit self-sanctimony, I just never managed to get use to them. So what, be a mental guy with some basic self-control will be just fine. Internet provides a venting-place and I am much better now. I am grateful at this point, I posted most of my vents and even elaborate philosophical arguments around internation blogs and chinese blogs for the past 4 years, although all the materials in the chinese milieu had been erased recently, you know why. :lol:

But please do not emulate me, it is a big stress to keep living in this way, especially in a place like china maybe even in many other countries, just get along with people around you, hide your renegade talents, use them in the right place so that your talents would not meddle with your family/social life, starting from putting them down in a secret diary or an alias blog. Maybe I am born to be a priest but into a wrong country.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Got a great job. Start tomorrow. Recruitment was the most stressful time in my life. Happy and relieved.


----------



## Art Rock

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Got a great job. Start tomorrow. Recruitment was the most stressful time in my life. Happy and relieved.


Congrats. Ah, the memories. When I was finalizing my PhD mid 1984, I started applying for jobs. Double pressure, because if I did not get a good job, I would have had to spend the next two years in the army. Fortunately my first choice came through (a couple of others did not).


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Art Rock said:


> Congrats. Ah, the memories. When I was finalizing my PhD mid 1984, I started applying for jobs. Double pressure, because if I did not get a good job, I would have had to spend the next two years in the army. Fortunately my first choice came through (a couple of others did not).


Same here. My first choice came through, others did not. I don't think it's a coincidence; if you really think you're a good fit, chances are they do too.


----------



## DuncanW

Turned 60 last week. Present to self was a Denon RCD-M40DAB (the superseded model) and a pair of Denon SC-N10 speakers. The CD player on my late wife's Sony mini system was basically dead, and listening to music through portable devices, whilst fine, to me lacks that "something". The setup I now have may be basic in some people's view, but I'm just loving the sound this little thing puts out. Listening to some harpsichord on Brilliant's Handel Edition. Quite sublime!


----------



## Flamme

Feel a bit lonely, confused and scared...Im 41 yo and have over my head couple of wars, economic crisis and all sorts of madness and diseases but dont remember a time like this...


----------



## Ariasexta

Economic crises are all man-made, but I must observe the rule not to over-step the boundary toward political manifestations here. I just want a space for introspective personal thinking. So far, I can start to think in this way just since 2 years ago when I learned to listen to music more attentively. Musical listening helped me develop a way of living and thinking that was what I wanted for so long. Economics is much more boring than politics to me, because politics can reflect some real ideas about what people think, but economy is all about dry quantizations, computations, management, figures, drafts, marketing, interest rates, social success theories, nothing about whatever the interesting aspects of life and humanity. I think economy is more corrupted and unholier than politics.

The Covid thing: it is beyond me to comment. I am not gloating either, but my feeling about the global pandemics is complicated. I really do not want to play a saint amid such a great disaster or expressing any sensitive opinions using the situation. Just stay safe and do not think chinese people are easier, most people around me got enforced vaccines, it is a real doomsday feeling over the air everywhere.


----------



## Taggart

Ariasexta said:


> Economics is much more boring than politics to me, because politics can reflect some real ideas about what people think, but economy is all about dry quantizations, computations, management, figures, drafts, marketing, interest rates, social success theories, nothing about whatever the interesting aspects of life and humanity. I think economy is more corrupted and unholier than politics.


Adam Smith, the founder of economics was originally a professor of Moral Philosophy. This is the subject that has become Politics. Many politics degrees have a large core of political (or moral) philosophy. Adam Smith has the distinction (???) of teaching Rhetoric to James Boswell (Johnson's biographer) at Edinburgh. When Smith moved to Glasgow he developed Political Economy as a branch of politics and it later split into a separate subject. I can't see how the study of rational choice under conditions of uncertainty or cost benefit analysis is any less boring than psephology (the statistical study of elections and trends in voting). It all depends what you wan to look at.


----------



## Ariasexta

Taggart said:


> Adam Smith, the founder of economics was originally a professor of Moral Philosophy. This is the subject that has become Politics. Many politics degrees have a large core of political (or moral) philosophy. Adam Smith has the distinction (???) of teaching Rhetoric to James Boswell (Johnson's biographer) at Edinburgh. When Smith moved to Glasgow he developed Political Economy as a branch of politics and it later split into a separate subject. I can't see how the study of rational choice under conditions of uncertainty or cost benefit analysis is any less boring than psephology (the statistical study of elections and trends in voting). It all depends what you wan to look at.


Adam Smith`s Invisible Hand theory is quite ethically ambiguous in practice while he claimed individual persue of personal interests will result in greater benefit. Our current problems are so huge and sensitive most people have to avoid discussing it. His moral philosophy only applies to developed and highly technological countries.

The realistic reflection of the situation is increasing suicide, depression rates, divorce rates as everybody only blames individuals for their "own" issues, as if the rest of the world is as innocent as the lamb of altar. Capitals make ulcers on cultures and people seem to be totally defenseless. I posted such opinions on chinese sites and got imitators now. Philosophically, Adam Smith is probably the first pragmatical philosopher ever, the shortcoming of Smith-ian economics is the unability to deal with our current economic dilemmas of the enormous disparity everywhere and I do not believe in charity and giving ups by riches can solve. There is a more serious problem not mentioned or discussed by classical economists even Plato as in today: a disparity which will indefinitely increase. Even using new technological means like financial mathematical modellings and even AI economy, sure they will increase the wealthy base of people, still the disaprity will increase as our exploitation of resources and energy becomes more insatiable. The common prosperity will never come even used up all the universe.

I see the disparity will never close in, and this humanitarian disaster is a reality more absorbing in its political and even elaborate philosophical aspects than economical, because, I do not see any economic means can solve it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm trying to understand more about music software, which is kind of a parallel universe...Of course I bought more "stash" and the latest is Ableton Live and Push 2. I remember fantasizing about doing unthinkable things with my guitar and technology when I was 20...The spaceship has landed! Maybe the future will see me performing accompanied by a laptop/push 2...oh, I'll need some kind of live surround sound for performances...or ambisonics in my "interstellar" setup. I'm thinking of studying Live Electronics at the state academy actually (2 year, part-time).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now I just ordered a viola...The school is launching an amateur orchestra and have applied for funding. We're a big bunch who want to play and they need violas! Maybe they can buy it from me. I couldn't wait


----------



## Musicaterina

I have now a long wide skirt for playing the viola da gamba which is tailor-made for me. It is a dark green circle skirt. I chose dark green because this matches a lot of other colors. Now I'm crocheting a pink cardigan matching this skirt, and I needed only two days for making the back part.


----------



## KevinW

New phone wallpaper!


----------



## Ariasexta

I should not forget about Arthur Conan Doyle, one of the greatest writers of mankind, his writing is easy to understand even for English learners as the second language, yet rich in all other artistries of story telling as well. I will have to finish each story in the book before turning to the movie. I have only finished A Study in Scarlet so far.


----------



## Flamme

Slept only 2 hours last and stumbled on work like a zombie...Day went pretty well considering...


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> I should not forget about Arthur Conan Doyle, one of the greatest writers of mankind, his writing is easy to understand even for English learners as the second language, yet rich in all other artistries of story telling as well. I will have to finish each story in the book before turning to the movie. I have only finished A Study in Scarlet so far.


Learn about nucleosynthesis in stars of various masses.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Slept only 2 hours last and stumbled on work like a zombie...Day went pretty well considering...


Why aren't you sleeping, at your young age?


----------



## KevinW

Luchesi said:


> Why aren't you sleeping, at your young age?


Bruh. I remember on the day before I went to Chicago Symphony Orchestra for my first concert, I slept from 5 am to 7 am because I had to get all my homework done before that.


----------



## KevinW

I was at my math final exam and I saw another girl in my class *wearing a shirt with Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart on it!!!* I was so surprised and so happy that I believed I finally find someone who shares the same interest with me in music. But then I learned that she is a leading character in jazz and pop band, and her Mozart shirt is sarcastic...


----------



## Flamme

Luchesi said:


> Why aren't you sleeping, at your young age?


Had lots of worries...Anyway...
Something strange happened to me lately...The area I traverse to come to my work is an area of old, abandoned, socialist factories, an old highway and some wild nature one would not expect in a city, fields and forests...But there is some great sadness and almost a dark cloud above it all...Not much ppl because for many things it isnt well connected with other parts of the town...To come there you have to pass many dangerous road crossings where cars just fly so not many ppl visit...And yesterday I found a new passage way that will help me come there quicker. In morning I usually go by bike because there are no buses available...So it was snowing and it was a wet thick snow all around...And fog...When I passed through those empty forest and highroads I felt like literally hundreds of ''ghosts'' or spirits are around me and just looking at me with curiosity...I nevr felt the same before although I was in some pretty strange woods and stuff...This impression kept me when I came home for a long time...There was also some strange snow it was raining then snowing and many trees especially evergreens in the city fell down...So very strange...It was only one night but it damaged the poweer-lines, houses...Anayway a tree in my garden fell down...It was a pretty young and strong tree...I lifted it up a bit but I need help so father will come tomorrow...Its not broken, the root is still inside but...Made me really sad because it was one of the trees my mum planted for me and my sister...Although I was tired ah I went out in night to lift it up, 2 times and one time in the morning...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fmozart-for-mellotron
My idea of fun on a Saturday night. Hope you give a listen so you can say which piece this is from  (I found out after whistling it while making dinner.)


----------



## composingmusic

Am now in Finland, visiting family... it's always nice to return here after a while!

A few days from now I'll meet a performer irl that I'll be potentially writing a piece for, so that's exciting. It also seems like a lot of things I've meant to have scheduled for last year will actually be taking place this year, which is nice.


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> Learn about nucleosynthesis in stars of various masses.


I find chemistry and medicine are kindred to detective works, if possible I would want to learn some biochemstry.


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> I find chemistry and medicine are kindred to detective works, if possible I would want to learn some biochemstry.


I don't know why I posted that. Sorry. But yes I remember the feeling as a young person realizing that the arithmetic of valence chemistry comes directly from nucleosynthesis. And then recently I've found out that nucleosynthesis has been discovered to be more complicated as the years have passed.

I want the universe to be easier to understand than it is - but doesn't everyone...


----------



## Luchesi

composingmusic said:


> Am now in Finland, visiting family... it's always nice to return here after a while!
> 
> A few days from now I'll meet a performer irl that I'll be potentially writing a piece for, so that's exciting. It also seems like a lot of things I've meant to have scheduled for last year will actually be taking place this year, which is nice.


Wow congrats! What kind of music would you call it?


----------



## composingmusic

Luchesi said:


> Wow congrats! What kind of music would you call it?


Thanks! It's mainly pieces for solo and duo, but there's a larger piece coming up too, for seven players. I mean I'd put it under the broad umbrella term of contemporary classical?


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> I don't know why I posted that. Sorry. But yes I remember the feeling as a young person realizing that the arithmetic of valence chemistry comes directly from nucleosynthesis. And then recently I've found out that nucleosynthesis has been discovered to be more complicated as the years have passed.
> 
> I want the universe to be easier to understand than it is - but doesn't everyone...


Sherlock famously rejected Astronomy to establish his own system of knowledge, that is a good point for people who want to practice some ethical commands with their knowledges. Your question was very on point of the whole story.


----------



## KevinW

Welp--I just discoverd that I spend more time on TC browsing than listening to musik...


----------



## Malx

This year has been a tough one for a lot of family and friends, too many suffering or have suffered from terminal and seriously debilitating illness on top of everything else thats been going on in the world.

We have decided this year personal presents are being forgotten and the money that would have been spent will go to a couple of charities that mean a lot to us - Cancer Research and Sense Scotland (a charity that helps Deafblind people/children connect with their parents and the wider world).


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> Sherlock famously rejected Astronomy to establish his own system of knowledge, that is a good point for people who want to practice some ethical commands with their knowledges. Your question was very on point of the whole story.


Yes, cosmologists have THEIR own system of knowledge. But they realize that there's something fundamental in space-time. ... but they don't have the tools to learn about it and scientifically describe it.


----------



## eljr

Luchesi said:


> Yes, cosmologists have THEIR own system of knowledge. But they realize that there's something fundamental in space-time. ... but they don't have the tools to learn about it and scientifically describe it.


their own system of knowledge?

I will require citations.


----------



## Luchesi

eljr said:


> their own system of knowledge?
> 
> I will require citations.


I mean, there's reality and there's THEIR system of knowledge.


----------



## Flamme

Malx said:


> This year has been a tough one for a lot of family and friends, too many suffering or have suffered from terminal and seriously debilitating illness on top of everything else thats been going on in the world.
> 
> We have decided this year personal presents are being forgotten and the money that would have been spent will go to a couple of charities that mean a lot to us - Cancer Research and Sense Scotland (a charity that helps Deafblind people/children connect with their parents and the wider world).


May God bless you in your Mission.


----------



## KevinW

I just watched a crazy Harnoncourt directed Mozart Magic Flute recording. Everything was still quite normal until 1:07 in the video. At 1:07 the thing becomes a little bit weird, but still acceptable as a modern performance... At 5:08, the performance becomes more complex to me... At 6:51, such a surprise, but the opera director apparently forgot how projectors work. :lol: And the applause at 7:20 is a total disaster... Seeing Tamino and Harnoncourt standing still staring at each other for six, six second without knowing what to do during the applause. The goddamn applause ruins the performance. At 7:38, oh my God, if my mom sees me watching this she will believe I am watching dirty videos on P*. Uh I don't want to continue. The music is nice but the performance, I can't say it's bad, there are just so many lol moments.


----------



## Open Book

KevinW said:


> And the applause at 7:20 is a total disaster... Seeing Tamino and Harnoncourt standing still staring at each other for six, six second without knowing what to do during the applause. The goddamn applause ruins the performance.


There is nearly always applause after the overture in live performance of opera. It was brief, nothing was ruined. Even if it was long, opera is one medium in which it's allowable to freeze the action for applause.


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> Yes, cosmologists have THEIR own system of knowledge. But they realize that there's something fundamental in space-time. ... but they don't have the tools to learn about it and scientifically describe it.


The dark matter, the last piece of their puzzle. There are many missing links in science: dark matter for cosmology, Riemann Hypothesis for Math, reconcilation with classical models for Quantum mechanism, however all of them converge on the high energy physics, especially Quantum computing and AI and CERN. This is why we are building more and more nuclear powerplants and even the oil price will go up indefinitely. Isnt it science is trying to find their algorithms at peoples expense, their algorithms will try to program into the AI and big data and high energy technocracy, this does not sound good. 
_
CERN technology to support study of socio-economic inequities, in new collaboration with Statistics Netherlands

The CERN-codeveloped BioDynaMo technology in collaboration with Statistics Netherlands will perform large-scale data modelling on socio-economic parameters by creating a digital twin of the Netherlands; this can help policy makers combat social inequities _

This is becoming true that high energy physics starts to model sociological behaviors and economy, more algorithms will be put into AI, your smartphones, computer, binding you onto their money like a lab rat sold at a price. The approximation algorithms will only approach on our person consciousness, not on nature, therefore people will be the first lab rats for their monopoly over money and energy.


----------



## Ariasexta

Money itself does not make any value, neither gold nor gems, but people, people are bound onto the money with gold and gems and energy. This is the trick of technocratic sozialismus, more energy to bind people up to their value system and you are done. 
Science is good, but high energy physics and economy less than unconvincing and ugly.


----------



## Merl

I walked into school today and was handed a lovely £300 Adam Black electro-acoustic by a fellow teacher. She's just moved into a house and found it in the loft. Previous owners left in a hurry after a divorce and they've said they don't want anything left in the loft. I offered to pay my colleague for it but she refused any money. Well impressed! Sounds really nice acoustically (well until I play it)!


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> I walked into school today and was handed a lovely £300 Adam Black electro-acoustic by a fellow teacher. She's just moved into a house and found it in the loft. Previous owners left in a hurry after a divorce and they've said they don't want anything left in the loft. I offered to pay my colleague for it but she refused any money. Well impressed! Sounds really nice acoustically (well until I play it)!
> 
> View attachment 162274


Very nice - did it come complete with the pick (do people still use the word plectrum?).


----------



## Merl

No, I put the pick in. Just needed new strings and a massive clean.


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> The dark matter, the last piece of their puzzle. There are many missing links in science: dark matter for cosmology, Riemann Hypothesis for Math, reconcilation with classical models for Quantum mechanism, however all of them converge on the high energy physics, especially Quantum computing and AI and CERN. This is why we are building more and more nuclear powerplants and even the oil price will go up indefinitely. Isnt it science is trying to find their algorithms at peoples expense, their algorithms will try to program into the AI and big data and high energy technocracy, this does not sound good.
> _
> CERN technology to support study of socio-economic inequities, in new collaboration with Statistics Netherlands
> 
> The CERN-codeveloped BioDynaMo technology in collaboration with Statistics Netherlands will perform large-scale data modelling on socio-economic parameters by creating a digital twin of the Netherlands; this can help policy makers combat social inequities _
> 
> This is becoming true that high energy physics starts to model sociological behaviors and economy, more algorithms will be put into AI, your smartphones, computer, binding you onto their money like a lab rat sold at a price. The approximation algorithms will only approach on our person consciousness, not on nature, therefore people will be the first lab rats for their monopoly over money and energy.


Interesting logic and deduction. Yes, I think you're right, but AI is unstoppable. A box of switches which checks logical paths, ever so quickly!, that it doesn't matter how incorrectly the approaches start out. It's self-correcting in a very brutal, but foolproof manner (we hope that the human handlers don't misinterpret the 'answers'). It's the fulfillment of mankind's dream of getting unbiased answers for our review, while at the same time it reminds me of the dream of finding the Philosophers' Stone.


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> Interesting logic and deduction. Yes, I think you're right, but AI is unstoppable. A box of switches which checks logical paths, ever so quickly!, that it doesn't matter how incorrectly the approaches start out. It's self-correcting in a very brutal, but foolproof manner (we hope that the human handlers don't misinterpret the 'answers'). It's the fulfillment of mankind's dream of getting unbiased answers for our review, while at the same time it reminds me of the dream of finding the Philosophers' Stone.


Rich people can not wait to see AI realized onto commercial use, AI is to be combined with bigdata system, information database is so huge that tracking money and inflation will be accessible to the top echelon of rulers and elites only. Now, more energy also means harder to hack into the system, the information freedom will be effectively dead then. Ok, further discussion can refer to PM or I would open a blog just for you.


----------



## eljr

Had to turn off the circuit breaker for part of the kitchen as the eclectic is flickering bad. 

Light, dishwasher, exhaust fan all out of commission with Christmas but a few days away. 

I am not calling an electrician as Covid is at a state we have never seen before.


----------



## Luchesi

eljr said:


> Had to turn off the circuit breaker for part of the kitchen as the eclectic is flickering bad.
> 
> Light, dishwasher, exhaust fan all out of commission with Christmas but a few days away.
> 
> I am not calling an electrician as Covid is at a state we have never seen before.


You don't live in Manhattan?


----------



## Ariasexta

A lot of stuff happened to my family and my friends as well, but you know these are not things should be exposed on the internet, this is not indifference toward people on the internet, but rather an ethical nicety to everybody. I bought some australian cheap red-wine, very tasty, guess if I can live older I would become a wine drinker.


----------



## Tempesta

Egg Nog 
... spiked with Bas Armagnac Delord


----------



## KevinW

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Art Rock

Getting my anti-Covid booster shot this afternoon. My wife's turn is next week (it goes by decreasing age here in the Netherlands).


----------



## TxllxT

Omicron has arrived in my family. My cousin picked it up at a work meeting with his chef. After testing negative he went to visit my sister and brother-in-law (who has got a big operation of the intestines half a year ago). He was coughing a bit, but kept trusting the test until a new test proved this other test wrong. So all of a sudden omicron became real. My sister who had 2x AstraZeneca got flu-like symptoms and went to bed while my boostered brother-in-law got no symptons apart from testing positive on omicron. Well, all these family visits were surrounded by negative testing, so the children of my sister and brother-in-law thought it safe to visit their parents... But now it appears that all the fuzz is about a mild flu. Omicron is very infectious indeed. We have no memory in our family of such a spreading event.


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Omicron has arrived in my family. My cousin picked it up at a work meeting with his chef. After testing negative he went to visit my sister and brother-in-law (who has got a big operation of the intestines half a year ago). He was coughing a bit, but kept trusting the test until a new test proved this other test wrong. So all of a sudden omicron became real. My sister who had 2x AstraZeneca got flu-like symptoms and went to bed while my boostered brother-in-law got no symptons apart from testing positive on omicron. Well, all these family visits were surrounded by negative testing, so the children of my sister and brother-in-law thought it safe to visit their parents... But now it appears that all the fuzz is about a mild flu. Omicron is very infectious indeed. We have no memory in our family of such a spreading event.


Oh dear - hope it proves mild for everyone who picks it up. It's always a worry, though. May your family members get well soon. xx


----------



## Ariasexta

In an environment like India and USA, stay home is not a sure safe haven anymore, it is probably wise to let go like India which now has gotten the herd buttress, however the cost. In my region, the latest cluster is 50km away, 30 people, and gonna be some more. Quaranteened fast, police force enforced, lockdown also immediate...but I am not sure by such measure only, people can be safe at the end.


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - hope it proves mild for everyone who picks it up. It's always a worry, though. May your family members get well soon. xx


The latest update: my sister who has 2x AstraZeneca at present has high fever. My brother-in-law (with an impaired health & 3x Pfizer) is doing fine. My sister planned to get the booster on January 3rd. I did read about AstraZeneca being of no help with regard to Omicron. Be careful!


----------



## Art Rock

I also had AstraZeneca twice, so all the more reason to be glad I got the booster two hours ago. We also minimize social contacts. Almost every day we are not in touching distance of anyone, just the two of us in the bubble. I hope your sister recovers well.


----------



## KevinW

Does the COVID vaccine work for Omicron? That is a good question.


----------



## Ingélou

The booster dose is quite effective, apparently. 
Hospitalisations are down, but the virus spreads very easily, so out of such large numbers, some people will be very ill and die even though the infection is mild. 

The latest speculation is that catching the omicron variant may protect against being infected with delta, potentially more serious. 

But who'd take any risks - whatever the statistics, it could be you. 

Be as safe as you can. Hopefully in time the threat will abate.


----------



## TxllxT

When I focus on the spread of omicron in my family (just a few hours ago another cousin and her husband tested positive on omicron; they also visited their parents during Christmas, but already had mouthcaps on indoors because of the first messages of positive testing from my cousin's brother. - By the way, this cousin and her husband are not vaccinated..) the 'r'' value is really huge. My sister's condition is not worsening but still sticking to a nasty flu (fever, headache, dizziness, soar throath).


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> The booster dose is quite effective, apparently.
> Hospitalisations are down, but the virus spreads very easily, so out of such large numbers, some people will be very ill and die even though the infection is mild.
> 
> The latest speculation is that catching the omicron variant may protect against being infected with delta, potentially more serious.
> 
> But who'd take any risks - whatever the statistics, it could be you.
> 
> Be as safe as you can. Hopefully in time the threat will abate.


I wonder if I have enough years left to wait for that abatement!! It has been 2.5 years since we've seen one of our sons and his children in Perth, Western Australia. Spouse and myself have given up ever getting there again because their clown state Premier has kept the borders closed.

The take-home message from Covid-19 and its iterations has been the lack of efficacy of vaccines and the arrival of 'booster dependency'. Must admit I did say this would happen quite a while ago here on TC. Everybody I know our age is locked down and fearful all the time. Some wouldn't even go and visit their family for Christmas and they wouldn't meet me here for quick cup of coffee. The fear is palpable. Spouse and myself are packing to move house 4 weeks tomorrow and it's a huge and stressful job, so I have no time to worry about Covid19, 20, 21 or 22.


----------



## Ingélou

That isn't the take-home message for me - but I apologise for unwittingly getting drawn into this controversy which has already caused trouble on TC. I shouldn't have replied to KevinW's remark. 

Hoping that everyone on TC will be okay in the current wave. 
Ave atque vale.


----------



## Ariasexta

Everybody has some unspeakable feelings esp in current situations, nobody is ever so close to everyone than immediate people beside you, all the rest of talk about it should be up to scientists and health professionals and popes, it is the time they can prove their value and there is internet and a lot of references. I have spoken about vac early 2020, I refuse to talk about it anymore. Let the music rock on, this is why I am here.


----------



## eljr

I am blessed to live in a home that my great grandparents built for my grandparents. 

But, like with all home 100 years old, things are in constant need of repair. 

Yesterday my sump pump stopped working. It stopped because it was constantly running as the water table has risen and the drain in the basement floor has collapsed somewhere between the house and field where it should empty. 

Meantime, the electric in the kitchen can't be used when it rains as I have a leak. I have replaced the roof, had ice shield placed under the shingles and had the siding removed above the roof with the leak and placed plastic there before residing. Nothing has helped.

Not to be discouraged, my home is in full holiday dress and my office, where I spend my days is warm and friendly.


----------



## eljr

Christabel said:


> I wonder if I have enough years left to wait for that abatement!! It has been 2.5 years since we've seen one of our sons and his children in Perth, Western Australia. Spouse and myself have given up ever getting there again because their clown state Premier has kept the borders closed.
> 
> The take-home message from Covid-19 and its iterations has been the lack of efficacy of vaccines and the arrival of 'booster dependency'. Must admit I did say this would happen quite a while ago here on TC. Everybody I know our age is locked down and fearful all the time. Some wouldn't even go and visit their family for Christmas and they wouldn't meet me here for quick cup of coffee. The fear is palpable. Spouse and myself are packing to move house 4 weeks tomorrow and it's a huge and stressful job, so I have no time to worry about Covid19, 20, 21 or 22.


We are far too soft, far to "spoiled" by the safety post industrialized sociaty enjoys.

Man has struggled to survive for millenniums. It is a natural state of our existence. That we must curb our behaviours for a few years is not the great burden so many cry about. At least not to me.

I, for one, cancelled Christmas. It was an intellectual decision based on love of family and love of self. There was no cowardice in the decision. I am not fearful, I am resolved, pragmatic and disciplined.

Peace


----------



## Ariasexta

Who says cowardice, people want more people to think like that. 


> There was no cowardice in the decision. I am not fearful, I am resolved, pragmatic and disciplined.


Thought happens to me today:

Journey to the unknown, not just macrocosmic by rockets and spaceships, arnt those particle colliders also a kind of spaceships that travel into the microcosmos? the dangers there are more mysterious than in the macrocosmos. Lets wish humanity happy and safe journey into the macro and microcosmoses.


----------



## TxllxT

Omicron update: My sister was yesterday in bed with high fever; today the fever was gone. She has a headache and aching muscles. She spent the day in bed with apping on her smartphone. The other family members have much less serious symptoms. The cousin who transmitted the virus has a bad cold that you can hear from his voice. So from these direct observations in the family omicron seems to be highly infectious but not much different from an unpleasant flu.


----------



## Luchesi

TxllxT said:


> Omicron update: My sister was yesterday in bed with high fever; today the fever was gone. She has a headache and aching muscles. She spent the day in bed with apping on her smartphone. The other family members have much less serious symptoms. The cousin who transmitted the virus has a bad cold that you can hear from his voice. So from these direct observations in the family omicron seems to be highly infectious but not much different from an unpleasant flu.


The more people with viruses replicating inside them, the more variants which will arise and spread around. It's a troubling thought, aside from whether strains are dangerous or not.


----------



## TxllxT

Luchesi said:


> The more people with viruses replicating inside them, the more variants which will arise and spread around. It's a troubling thought, aside from whether strains are dangerous or not.


Today, the 3rd day of omicron in my family, my sister feels better but has no smell nor taste. Hopefully this typical 'covid' symptom will soon disappear. I know people who already for two years are in permanent loss (only sometimes it comes back) of smell & taste. This long covid strain needs to be addressed by investigating medical scientists.


----------



## TxllxT

Luchesi said:


> The more people with viruses replicating inside them, the more variants which will arise and spread around. It's a troubling thought, aside from whether strains are dangerous or not.


Omicron seems to make one immune for all the previous versions and this could extend also to possible future mutations. That would cause a sudden end to this pandemic (the Spanish flu in 1918-1920 also ended abruptly). Wishing you all an optimistic 2022!


----------



## KevinW

I just found that the painter who painted Beethoven's famous portrait... Was named Mahler...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Willibrord_Mähler


----------



## KevinW

Also, according to Wikipedia, Mahler (or its original form, Maler) in German means painter. Interesting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

KevinW said:


> Also, according to Wikipedia, Mahler (or its original form, Maler) in German means painter. Interesting.


In town here in Hønefoss there's an ear nose throat doctor called Vera Mahler, very faint relative of the composer. I was sent to her with my mild tinnitus. She even sings in a choir  Strict and cool lady.


----------



## KevinW

Oh, how did a Mahler Relative eneded up in Norway? I am curious.


----------



## KevinW

Her treatment to your mind tinnitus is playing Mahler compositions. Letting Mahler playing in you mind over is definitely better than letting noises playing in your mind all the time. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

KevinW said:


> Oh, how did a Mahler Relative eneded up in Norway? I am curious.


I don't know, took a plane maybe, and then a bus from Gardermoen...I'm left to myself after having my ears checked. It's not such a big deal (yet)...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I broke the nail on my i finger just before I wanted to make a recording of an arrangement (of an arrangement for violin/piano) of the 1st mvt. of Mozart's K516 with my programmed vst piano. I have tried to make it dynamic and musical. Fun to practice! Now I have to wait for it to grow back...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

KevinW said:


> Oh, how did a Mahler Relative eneded up in Norway? I am curious.


Back in the 1980s, I was at an event welcoming new staff to the University where I worked. One young man proffered a precise, firm handshake with the words "My name is Gustav Mahler and yes I am a relative". He was a mathematician. And a chum with the surname Holst, but not a relative, named her son Gustav. None of which is of any relevance whatsoever but is, I hope, passingly interesting.


----------



## KevinW

Something ridiculous:lol:: I just called Chicago Symphony Orchestra's and they told me I can get a discount with the promotional code NEWYEAR, then I used the promotional code and found out that the price did not change at all...


----------



## Guest

Our community music group, which has been going since 1999, has virtually collapsed in the last 2 years because of Covid. Few people where I live, over 60, are willing to go anywhere now. They're all hunkered down at home, probably most of them drinking heavily by now - especially those living alone. This is the new "safe"??!!!


----------



## KevinW

Christabel said:


> Our community music group, which has been going since 1999, has virtually collapsed in the last 2 years because of Covid. Few people where I live, over 60, are willing to go anywhere now. They're all hunkered down at home, probably most of them drinking heavily by now - especially those living alone. This is the new "safe"??!!!


At least you had a community music group... My community doesn't even have it...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The new complete edition of Fernando Sor is now available...Very tempting and edited by "our" Prof. Stenstadvold, whom I had some lessons with. 300 EUR please!


----------



## TxllxT

Yesterday I received a present from Wikipedia for having done a certain number of edits: an entry pass to 'The Wikipedia Library'. It offers free access to many scientific libraries & publishing houses (like f.e. Oxford University Press, De Gruyter). I haven't got the time yet to browse through, but it seems very similar to the library access that university students have to pay for.. :tiphat: Wikipedia!


----------



## KevinW

Anybody knows the Ukrainian Jewish violinist David Fyodorovich Oistrakh? I just checked up his surname and a theory says that the surname of Oistrakh is a derivative of "*Österreich*"! David Theodoreson Austria?


----------



## KevinW

When I was a kid, people around me used to ask which planet would I love to immigrate to if I ever have a chance. :lol: I could never came up with an answer until today when I was studying astronomy! Look at this list of planets named after composers.

734 Benda (Karel Bendl)
*1034 Mozartia (Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart)
*1059 Mussorgskia (Modest Mussorgsky)
1405 Sibelius (Jean Sibelius)
1814 Bach (member of Bach family, probably Johann Sebastian Bach)
1815 Beethoven (Ludwig van Beethoven)
1818 Brahms (Johannes Brahms)
2047 Smetana (Bedřich Smetana)
2055 Dvořák (Antonín Dvořák)
2073 Janáček (Leoš Janáček)
2205 Glinka (Mikhail Glinka)
2266 Tchaikovsky (Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky)
2420 Čiurlionis (Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis)
2523 Ryba (Jakub Jan Ryba)
2669 Shostakovich (Dmitri Shostakovich)
3081 Martinůboh (Bohuslav Martinů)
3159 Prokof'ev (Sergei Prokofiev)
3590 Holst (Gustav Holst)
3592 Nedbal (Oskar Nedbal)
3784 Chopin (Frédéric Chopin)
3826 Handel (George Frideric Handel)
3917 Franz Schubert (Franz Schubert)
3941 Haydn (Joseph Haydn)
3954 Mendelssohn (Felix Mendelssohn)
3955 Bruckner (Anton Bruckner)
3975 Verdi (Giuseppe Verdi)

My choice will definitely be Planet *No. 1034! *


----------



## Ariasexta

> When I was a kid, people around me used to ask which planet would I love to immigrate to if I ever have a chance. I could never came up with an answer until today when I was studying astronomy! Look at this list of planets named after composers.


Asteroids to be exact. I would like to name Earth as Bachiana.


----------



## Ariasexta

I am living on latitude 22 degree north. Quite cold in the winter these years, where is the Global Warming? my parents believed in GW several years ago and opposed me to buy more coats and sweaters for winter, said like “winter is not going to be cold anymore, do not waste money on warm cloths." GW has psychologically impact on many people yet reality always proves otherwise but I have been sensitive toward organized lies since many years ago and was able to reverse the effect of propagandas on my mind.


----------



## Chilham

You think global warming is propaganda?


----------



## Ariasexta

Chilham said:


> You think global warming is propaganda?


Of course, a lot of awarenesses from the "concerned" hypicrites is certifiable propagandas. In china progmo activists claim people who are antigmo are sale agents of the organic food, how comes so? their modus operandi is like an old moneky show that is getting really boring in every aspects.


----------



## Chilham

Thanks for clarifying. This is not the place to argue about it. I'll just put my view and leave it there.

I don't think there should be any argument about climate change. Personal testimony about how cold or warm it is in your town is irrelevant. I trust the science and accept that climate change is real.

I think there's perhaps a reasonable discussion to be had as to the extent of the impact of human influence on global warming. Unfortunately, we're denied that possibility to any significant degree because of the polarising opinions of both activists and deniers. COP26 was supposed to be the opportunity but it became sidetracked into a soundbite platform on one side, and political lobbying and manoeuvrings on the other.


----------



## Ariasexta

It is true the global climate is facing a change that could pose some challenges to humankind, there is a possibility someone is trying to exploit it as an opportunity for their own ends. That is what I have always been concerned about, gotta watch out.


----------



## TxllxT

Today I was at my sister who because of her handicap needs a room temperature of +23 degrees Celsius. Lately she has got a change from central heating by water radiators to a heat pump which blows hot air into the room. In my opinion this hot air is much less pleasant than the traditional central heating, because of the radiation that comes from the radiators next to hot air. Perhaps some of you knows of a heat pump system that also produces radiation next to hot air?


----------



## Ariasexta

DDT is not classified as carcinogenic by WHO, OK, lets see who is there to experiment on themsellf for the sake of science?


----------



## KevinW

Global Warming always sounds incredulous to me. I see many places actually getting colder and colder instead of warmer. Also, the globe could be getting warmer due to human activities, but how does that compare to the natural climate changes? There were tons of ice ages throughout the history of earth, and maybe a little ice age could cool the earth down from Global Warming with the effect that humans can never reach. It is likely that Global Warming is a problem in the long run, but it's seriousness was deliberately overrated and endorsed by some people for their own intentions.


----------



## Ariasexta

People do not agree with massive infrastrature construction all around, we just got no voice in the matter. Doctor of death Duntsch, after every operation the patient gets in worse situation, yet all patients trusted in him even in deathbed, such stupidity can happen in our world, where believing the wrong things is a moral norm before someone initiates legal action against each case for aeternity.


----------



## Chilham

KevinW said:


> Global Warming always sounds incredulous to me. I see many places actually getting colder and colder instead of warmer....


That'll be global warming. It does that. Causes more snow sometimes too.


----------



## Rogerx

TxllxT said:


> Today I was at my sister who because of her handicap needs a room temperature of +23 degrees Celsius. Lately she has got a change from central heating by water radiators to a heat pump which blows hot air into the room. In my opinion this hot air is much less pleasant than the traditional central heating, because of the radiation that comes from the radiators next to hot air. Perhaps some of you knows of a heat pump system that also produces radiation next to hot air?


I don't know if this is still actual but Algemeen Dagblad had two pages yesterday about this.


----------



## KevinW

I have trouble with distinguishing between the photos of Eugen Jochum and Karl Böhm... I think these two maestros look pretty much alike in terms of physical appearance... Can anyone help me...


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> I am living on latitude 22 degree north. Quite cold in the winter these years, where is the Global Warming? my parents believed in GW several years ago and opposed me to buy more coats and sweaters for winter, said like "winter is not going to be cold anymore, do not waste money on warm cloths." GW has psychologically impact on many people yet reality always proves otherwise but I have been sensitive toward organized lies since many years ago and was able to reverse the effect of propagandas on my mind.


The simple way to think about it is, the more energy the Earth retains the more energetic the systems will be. Stronger systems will push more cold air from the dark, polar regions all the way south to your latitude. We've seen this in the data for 11 years now. The storm tracks have shifted eastward (as the theory predicted).


----------



## Luchesi

Chilham said:


> You think global warming is propaganda?


Some people look out their window and they're convinced the planet is flat, because it looks flat (?)

Some people look out their window and they're convinced no AGW, because it feels 'unusually' cold (?)


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> The simple way to think about it is, the more energy the Earth retains the more energetic the systems will be. Stronger systems will push more cold air from the dark, polar regions all the way south to your latitude. We've seen this in the data for 11 years now. The storm tracks have shifted eastward (as the theory predicted).


Not a bad conjecture, but the oceanic currents would be the token of the excessive heat energy that influences the global climate in that way. These currents seem to be not much more active than in the past even have become a bit more latent. Global Cooling is a prospect far more terrifying than anything could be possibly entailed by warming, look at the microwave background map: the universal trend is either universal evenness or cooling. Nothing is worse than cooling down, we look to Venus for a wrong model of warming and this perspective was probably enforced by the interested on purpose.


----------



## Luchesi

Ariasexta said:


> Not a bad conjecture, but the oceanic currents would be the token of the excessive heat energy that influences the global climate in that way. These currents seem to be not much more active than in the past even have become a bit more latent. Global Cooling is a prospect far more terrifying than anything could be possibly entailed by warming, look at the microwave background map: the universal trend is either universal evenness or cooling. Nothing is worse than cooling down, we look to Venus for a wrong model of warming and this perspective was probably enforced by the interested on purpose.


Thanks, I've been doing this professionally for a long time. There hasn't been a cooling trend since the 80s, according to the description climatologists use.


----------



## HenryPenfold

My Italian mum stopped making her own pasta some years ago. She asked me to get some dried cannelloni tubes for her as the local shop hasn't had any for weeks. I tried 5 supermarkets in a 30 mile radius and no one had any. We are both disappointed and are thinking of immigrating (again).


----------



## KevinW

HenryPenfold said:


> My Italian mum stopped making her own pasta some years ago. She asked me to get some dried cannelloni tubes for her as the local shop hasn't had any for weeks. I tried 5 supermarkets in a 30 mile radius and no one had any. We are both disappointed and are thinking of immigrating (again).


Well the way you and your mum are looking for cannelloni tubes is exactly how I am looking for COVID test kits in America... In the Chicago Area, the COVID test kits definitely ran into a shortage. I tried more than 30 pharmacies in the radius of around 10 miles (that's a lot of pharmacies) but just found one site with COVID test kits. The COVID is striking the world so bad, so no doubt testing kits are running low, but I never expected that I can only find one site with testing kits in a total of 30 pharmacies. Scheduling a PCR test for COVID requires an appointment of a week or even more earlier. That's absolutely crazy. Stay safe people, the pandemic situation does not look good now.


----------



## Flamme

I had a strong cough and felt very tired so I went to check myself...Im negative on covid bust still took some sick days from work.


----------



## KevinW

Flamme said:


> I had a strong cough and felt very tired so I went to check myself...Im negative on covid bust still took some sick days from work.


Did you do a PCR test or a rapid test? Rapid tests are super inaccurate.


----------



## Flamme

I've done 3 tests, rapid, blood test and PCR. For PCR I waited a day. All negative. I was in contact with my aunt who was tested positive 2 days ago.


----------



## Ariasexta

If the west wants to coexist with the virus, they need to crack down on corporate farmacies`profit. It is strange the drugs remain expensive and they still promote this policy.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> My Italian mum stopped making her own pasta some years ago.


As long as she does not stop making the sauce, all is well.


----------



## Luchesi

KevinW said:


> Global Warming always sounds incredulous to me. I see many places actually getting colder and colder instead of warmer. Also, the globe could be getting warmer due to human activities, but how does that compare to the natural climate changes? There were tons of ice ages throughout the history of earth, and maybe a little ice age could cool the earth down from Global Warming with the effect that humans can never reach. It is likely that Global Warming is a problem in the long run, but it's seriousness was deliberately overrated and endorsed by some people for their own intentions.


Which places are getting colder?
The ice ages were a long time ago and the causes are pretty well understood. There will be ice ages in the future when those conditions set up again. But in the distant future humans might be able to stop it.

AGW is not an overrated concern for your grandchildren, because their children will have solved it with technology or they will be at the mercy of it.


----------



## DaveM

The problem is Climate Change; warming is just a major part. The greenhouses gasses, particularly carbon dioxide at over 412 parts per million are at record levels. Polar ice is melting. Hurricanes are increasingly frequent and powerful as ocean water warms and evaporates creating water carried over land with great turbulence causing tremendous flooding and damage. I don’t know why anyone would think this is something concocted by people with an agenda.


----------



## Ariasexta

It is a bit of priviledge to become warmer for Earth, what I am really worried is cooling. Elites always tell elaborately falsified good news when the bad omen comes, in china nobody experiences this better than ourselves; and nobody believes there is a real hell in china even the most active professional human right watchers: the west is too self-absorbed intellectually whenever they try to express their "concerns" which always happen to corroborate with those "good news" in one way or another(dialectically or complementarily). At least a little peace of mind can be self-assured to face to the reality whatever happens. I do not really believe that Venus is 450 celsius, japanese sent a probe Ikaros to Venus but all subsequent developments had faded into a complete silence. Isnt it inconsistent we focus our attention to a model of cooling that is Mars rather than of warming which is even closer to us, when the "concern" about GW is in its heyday. Lets see more about Venus.


----------



## DaveM

Ariasexta said:


> ..Isnt it inconsistent we focus our attention to a model of cooling that is Mars rather than of warming which is even closer to us, when the "concern" about GW is in its heyday. Lets see more about Venus.


No it isn't and let's not. We focus our attention on Mars partly because it's hard to land anything on Venus when the temperature is hot enough to melt lead.


----------



## Ariasexta

DaveM said:


> No it isn't and let's not. We focus our attention on Mars partly because it's hard to land anything on Venus when the temperature is hot enough to melt lead.


Not sure, there seems to be a general lack of "interests" in Venus, not even an orbiter. At least we should keep updating about the atmospheric and geographical survey from the orbiters if the surface of Venus were really that hot. This silence is too unnatural. I followed the Ikaros since 2010 and then suddenly in 2015 all shut down.


----------



## Ariasexta

A survey of Venutian probes and orbiters untill today.

*The West and Japan:* Probes and launch date

Mariner 2 (Venus Flyby Probe) 27 August 1962

Mariner 5 (Venus Flyby Probe) 14 June 1967

Mariner 10 (Flybys of Venus and Mercury) 3 November 1973

Pioneer Venus Orbiter. May 20, 1978

Pioneer Venus Multi-Probe August 8, 1978

Magellan. 4 May 1989.

Europe:

Venus Express. 9 November 2005

Japan:

Venus Climate Orbiter (Akatsuki). May 2010

*ussr: Venera and Vega Programs.*

Venera 1-16(2,3,11,12 failed) 1961--1983.

Vega Program:

Vega 1 15 December 1984.

Vega 2 20 December 1984.

--Thanks to the "historic spacecraft" site.

The two latest probes are by Japan and Europe, both failed and transmitted almost nothing new about the planet against whatever we have since the 80s and 90s. There is no functioning probes orbiting or landed around and on Venus. But on Mars, recently both chinese and american probes landed and are still working. Talking about scientific challenges, Venus heat should not be a factor to stop them. What are the upcoming projects to Venus? I can not be diverted enough by Mars from Venus. I am interested in Mars too, it worths the effort to explore there neverthlessly.


----------



## KevinW

Lol TC science channel launched!


----------



## KevinW

Ok, I was just able to distinguish between Karl Böhm and Eugen Jochum, and there comes... George Szell... I REALLY CAN'T DISTINGUISH BETWEEN THESE THREE PEOPLE'S PHOTOS! I have absolutely no idea why but I think they all look the same.


----------



## Art Rock

I think I am deboomering - just now I read a story, and came across the phrase "she left a VM". My mind translated that as Video Message, but it was meant to be a Voice Mail, as it turned out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electricity in Norway is silly insane now. My bill for December is 19 times higher than the year before. I might die or kill someone.


----------



## KevinW

Uh, I have a rather negative view on the youth orchestras. Today, I checked up the website of my regional youth orchestra, but I found something really important missing--they don't have their repertoire...


----------



## HenryPenfold

KevinW said:


> Well the way you and your mum are looking for cannelloni tubes is exactly how I am looking for COVID test kits in America... In the Chicago Area, the COVID test kits definitely ran into a shortage. I tried more than 30 pharmacies in the radius of around 10 miles (that's a lot of pharmacies) but just found one site with COVID test kits. The COVID is striking the world so bad, so no doubt testing kits are running low, but I never expected that I can only find one site with testing kits in a total of 30 pharmacies. Scheduling a PCR test for COVID requires an appointment of a week or even more earlier. That's absolutely crazy. Stay safe people, the pandemic situation does not look good now.


Get your priorities right. Cannelloni is serious business. Don't you even like food?


----------



## Flamme

Feeling much better


----------



## KevinW

HenryPenfold said:


> Get your priorities right. Cannelloni is serious business. Don't you even like food?


Lol, but if I am quarantined, the food given by my school will be much worse--such as orange chicken, which I hate with a passion.


----------



## KevinW

Also, I am just waiting for everyone around me getting COVID so that we have herd immunity. It is getting close in my school though. 7 out of 8 people in my dorm have got COVID and I am the only survivor.:lol: So I don't even have to be masked in my dorm.


----------



## starthrower

Just found out my 86 year old father has Covid down in N. Carolina. As usual the southern states are behind the times so N. Carolina only recently reinstated the mask mandate. My Dad was foolish not to get his booster shot so now he's in bed sick with a fever. My Mom won't be too happy being stuck in the house for the next ten days. Thankfully my sister lives close by and can check on them daily.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Just found out my 86 year old father has Covid down in N. Carolina. As usual the southern states are behind the times so N. Carolina only recently reinstated the mask mandate. My Dad was foolish not to get his booster shot so now he's in bed sick with a fever. My Mom won't be too happy being stuck in the house for the next ten days. Thankfully my sister lives close by and can check on them daily.


I do hope your father recovers in good time. Reassuring that your sister can look in on them.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Just found out my 86 year old father has Covid down in N. Carolina. As usual the southern states are behind the times so N. Carolina only recently reinstated the mask mandate. My Dad was foolish not to get his booster shot so now he's in bed sick with a fever. My Mom won't be too happy being stuck in the house for the next ten days. Thankfully my sister lives close by and can check on them daily.


speedy cover to him, my friend

where about in NC is he?


----------



## starthrower

Thanks, Henry! It's frustrating dealing with elderly parents who are behaving irrationally. They are intent on driving back to New York in April to spend the spring and summer in their two story house. It's a bad idea and no one can talk them out of it. My Dad has very bad knees and can hardly get up the stairs. And my mom has terrible short memory retention. And I don't live close by. I'm on the other side of town.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> speedy cover to him, my friend
> 
> where about in NC is he?


Greensboro. I wish they would stay there close to my sister and in their single floor apartment.


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Lmao! Talk Classical is so interesting. I can literally see myself being offline!


----------



## starthrower

I just talked with my Dad. He sounds pretty rough but he said he's feeling a little better than he did over the weekend so I think he'll be alright.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> I just talked with my Dad. He sounds pretty rough but he said he's feeling a little better than he did over the weekend so I think he'll be alright.


Very good news!


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Very good news!


He's a tough old geezer! He works out at the gym almost everyday so that's probably where he got infected. They don't where masks down there.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Greensboro. I wish they would stay there close to my sister and in their single floor apartment.


I had a place in Raleigh for a couple years. I really like the triangle but am not familiar with much outside of it.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> He's a tough old geezer! He works out at the gym almost everyday so that's probably where he got infected. They don't where masks down there.


I have not been to the gym since the pandemic hit. I really miss it.

Maybe a gum at home might be best at his age. That is what I am considering. Problem is, that would have to come out of my audio money.


----------



## starthrower

I still go to the gym but I keep my distance from others. It's mostly young people pumping weights which are all on one side of the big room. I stay on the other side and do my cardio. I can pump my dumb bells at home.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm pretty excited to play an arrangement of Mozart quintet in g-minor for guitar and piano. Yes I think it will work! My duo partner has gotten the music, an arrangement by Georg Vierling for violin/piano I found on imslp.org. I already programmed the piano voice and have a cool backing track with Pianoteq I can play at whatever tempo I like. Tonight I played too fast...The Icelandic pianist Vikingur Olafsson plays the adagio on solo piano, which gave me the idea.


----------



## Forster

KevinW said:


> Rapid tests are super inaccurate.


Says who? Which "rapid" test are you referring to?


----------



## Flamme

Visited nephew and sister...Made me happy...Fighting the strange type of apathy...I think all bad vibes should be fought tooth and nail...I feel darkness seeping through in such an extent...Almost like a flood of black, blue, purple...Like the crack was made and cannot be patched.


----------



## KevinW

Lol, due to COVID the first violin section of my school orchestra is only having *three* players now! The concertmaster and other two people are gone for COVID, then I became the concertmaster. The only two other players left are naughty enough not to play anything... The whole thing ends up like I am playing first violin alone just like I am playing a violin concerto... Glad to be the soloist first time in my life.


----------



## KevinW

And we have to record the pieces next Monday.:devil:


----------



## starthrower

My Dad sounds much better today. Covid was kicking his butt for several days but he's doing much better now!


----------



## KevinW

How hypocritical I am! Editing an Instagram story for Mozart’s birthday but listening to Bruckner at the same time.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I caught COVID. I think I'm lucky, tiredness only lasted a day and all I am left with at the moment is a light fever and low throat pain.


----------



## eljr

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I caught COVID. I think I'm lucky, tiredness only lasted a day and all I am left with at the moment is a light fever and low throat pain.


glad it's not serious, get well soon!


----------



## KevinW

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I caught COVID. I think I'm lucky, tiredness only lasted a day and all I am left with at the moment is a light fever and low throat pain.


Hopefully you will be fine soon!


----------



## KevinW

My selfie during the orchestra class today when the teacher is absent:









I am the (temporary) concertmaster and all first violin are gone...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I only have the throat slightly sore today so I gather tomorrow or the day after I'll have no symptoms. Still quarantine is 10 days.


----------



## Luchesi

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I only have the throat slightly sore today so I gather tomorrow or the day after I'll have no symptoms. Still quarantine is 10 days.


Yes, since presumably, it took a long time for your immune system to detect and defeat the virus (since your system wasn't already 'educated'). So the virus had time to replicate millions of times. Some of your little cells eat them, and it take days to mop them all up. They're not alive, but they need to be engulfed and torn apart ...so that they don't escape and begin reproducing in somebody else. One chance of a mutated virus among the trillions could bring human advancement to a halt (for how long?, I don't know.).

Added;
What we feel as symptoms is not the virus, it's the war that our bodies wage, in their instinctual state of fear, initially as there's the first detection of the intruders. It's initially a primitive response (against any type of intruder or foreign object) and not very effective, but it buys time. Only much later if we become seriously ill, do we feel the damage that the tiny viruses have done and NOT just the scorched-earth policy of the primitive part of the immune response (in throat, lungs, organs).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Only thing left is the sore throat, no pain or fever left!


----------



## Luchesi

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Only thing left is the sore throat, no pain or fever left!


Yes, I've been reading up on this and I think it's fascinating. Your sore throat is a reminder that your immune attacked your throat early on, while it was trying to slow down the invaders and their reproduction cycles. It's just kill everything! and Katie bar the door! Your throat cells included!

Your body stops the fever when it no longer detects enough circulating viruses. From what I've read, fevers aren't very well understood. Bacteria and viruses don't like the elevated temperature in the body's core. It might slow down their reproduction rate. Or it might be one of those ancient functions that hasn't hurt us so it has persisted down to this day. Some scientists think it might be a signal for others of the tribe to keep their distance.


----------



## Luchesi

Music fans might remember what happened to Murray Perahia. He cut his finger and he continued playing and practicing hours at a time. His finger hurt worse the next day, but then in a few days the pain mostly went away. 

Children should be told that the pain is the result of the body trying to kill everything that enters the wound, so the pain gets worse in 24 hours and then gets better. The increasing pain is a good thing and it's a response that protects us. The wound should be covered so that no new invaders can get in.

Well Murray Perahia didn't cover it and the infection got worse and worse. He finally went to a doctor and they tried to kill the infection with antibiotics. I think he said he didn't take all the antibiotics, because they made him feel funny while he was trying to catch up on his practicing. He had lost some facility. It didn't work too well and the pianist lost some years, due to the pain and some flareups. 

He made a personal in-depth study of playing Bach during this off time, and he came out with some notable Bach recordings later.


----------



## Captainnumber36

*Go Bengals (Who Dey)*

I'm from Cincinnati, and this is a very exciting day. Let's make it happen Bengals!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

No soreness left since yesterday! Only a day of quarantine left.


----------



## eljr

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm from Cincinnati, and this is a very exciting day. Let's make it happen Bengals!


well, that worked out pretty well for you :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

My 86 year old father beat Covid in ten days. He tested negative yesterday. To his advantage is the fact that he's in excellent health and physical condition. Hopefully he'll take things more seriously now and wear a mask and get his booster shot. My mom never got sick being in the apartment with him the whole time. But she hasn't had as much as a cold in decades. I don't know how she does it?


----------



## Ariasexta

I am going to take notes of my ideas seriously, due to my work I will have to keep some extensive forms of note and this routine will likely inspire my other habits in taking notes. I can not help imagining my ideas changing the world(even I do not know what is the world that I really want), but it is a kind of undying teenage nolstagic romanticism that I allow myself. If can be publish in the future, not sure, maybe in 2o years if I can live that long. I feel instinctively ideologically incompatible with capitalo-socialistic censorship.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hoping tomorrow's Storm Eunice gives us an easier ride than was originally predicted, and thankfully I don't seem to be in the 'red warning' part of the country which are likely to be hit the worst. Thanks to high winds about a month ago I've already got one tree down in the back garden which I want to get cut up and removed but I might just hold fire until this latest instalment of bad-tempered weather has passed, just in case there's more damage to take into account. I know what storms we get here in the UK are nothing compared to what other parts of the world such as the USA and Caribbean have to endure but even ours can still give cause for concern, especially so for those who for one reason or another have to be out in it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The school leadership decided today that I can go and study at the state academy! They need someone with some music therapy at the school. I will take the first step, which is called "music and health" part-time over 2 years if I get admitted of course. I have to sing a cappella and play piano at an audition this spring. If I start this autumn I will get 40% free from work to study, I guess 2 days off...


----------



## Joe B

I've been teaching 10-12 year old kids for the last 18 years. Previously I was a manufacturing engineer, programmer, machinist, cutter grinder and TIG welder in the manufacture of aerospace, medical implants, and after market turbo systems (back in the 70's). My job as a teacher has completely morphed itself during this time period, especially with the last 2 years of the pandemic, which seem to have accelerated these changes to 'light speed'. The stress level on a day to day basis is awful, and I'm toast.

Last week I decided to see if there were jobs in my previous career. Long story short, yesterday I tendered my resignation at school and signed an agreement with a medical manufacturing facility in my home town (8 minutes from my house if I get stopped at both traffic lights going through the center of town). At 68, this is both exciting and scary.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I've been teaching 10-12 year old kids for the last 18 years. Previously I was a manufacturing engineer, programmer, machinist, cutter grinder and TIG welder in the manufacture of aerospace, medical implants, and after market turbo systems (back in the 70's). My job as a teacher has completely morphed itself during this time period, especially with the last 2 years of the pandemic, which seem to have accelerated these changes to 'light speed'. The stress level on a day to day basis is awful, and I'm toast.
> 
> Last week I decided to see if there were jobs in my previous career. Long story short, yesterday I tendered my resignation at school and signed an agreement with a medical manufacturing facility in my home town (8 minutes from my house if I get stopped at both traffic lights going through the center of town). At 68, this is both exciting and scary.


Your CD´S will miss the ride


----------



## senza sordino

Last weekend my friend and I cycled about 53 km. It took us 4 hours, including a half-hour lunch break. We cycled around town on the bike routes away from the main arterial traffic roads. The Metro Vancouver area is rather large, a similar area to London, but obviously more sparsely populated. 

Weathering dependent, this coming weekend I plan on a slightly longer cycle of about 60 km. I think my record so far for a one-day cycle is about 58 km. I would like to cycle 100 km in one day, and I plan to do this during spring break, sometime in late March. I will have to do some more training, some longer cycles each one getting closer to my goal of 100 km. 

My secret? Plenty of food, and drinking water with electrolytes. Gatorade is full of sugar, so I use Pedialyte. This time of year is ideal because it's not hot. It'll take me seven to eight hours to cycle 100 km. I don't want to cycle during the heat of the day. 

It's also weather dependent. I don't cycle in the rain, and we get a lot of rain here in the winter. 

Not bad for a 56-year-old: being able to cycle one's own age in kilometers. And I'm training to cycle my own age in miles.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I cycled a lot in my younger days, the year I left school - 1949 I cycled from my home in Dorset to relatives in London, going I did the 104 miles in 7 hours 20 minutes on the return trip a week later I had a headwind which slowed me down taking just over 8 hours. I have not cycled since about the late 1950s apart from a few weeks in 1979 and that was less than 10 miles a day to and from work.


----------



## senza sordino

Dorsetmike said:


> I cycled a lot in my younger days, the year I left school - 1949 I cycled from my home in Dorset to relatives in London, going I did the 104 miles in 7 hours 20 minutes on the return trip a week later I had a headwind which slowed me down taking just over 8 hours. I have not cycled since about the late 1950s apart from a few weeks in 1979 and that was less than 10 miles a day to and from work.


One hundred miles in 7 hours is impressive! We're not trying to break any land speed records. And we've got traffic lights in our path every two to ten minutes. We can never cycle continuously for more than about ten minutes before we have to stop for a quick traffic light. And some segments of the trip we stop often. It can be more effort to stop and start frequently than cycling continuously for hours no matter how slowly you go. We live in a big city, we have little choice.


----------



## starthrower

I cycled a lot in my early to mid 20s. But I haven't been on a bike now since 1986 so I wouldn't attempt it again at my age.

Lately while sitting home I'm reading the recent history of Ukraine and their dealings with Russia, and the EU, since this is now the hot spot in the world.


----------



## Dorsetmike

senza sordino said:


> One hundred miles in 7 hours is impressive! We're not trying to break any land speed records. And we've got traffic lights in our path every two to ten minutes. We can never cycle continuously for more than about ten minutes before we have to stop for a quick traffic light. And some segments of the trip we stop often. It can be more effort to stop and start frequently than cycling continuously for hours no matter how slowly you go. We live in a big city, we have little choice.


1949 there was less traffic, no motorways - few dual carriageways even - IIRC only Basingstoke bypass and the A4 from Heathrow in those days on my route. My father's best time over the same route on a motorcycle (1931 Triumph 500cc) with sidecar 2H20m


----------



## KevinW

Something really fun:

A French dish named Poulet Gaston Gérard:








A French violinist named Gérard Poulet:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The day had to come. We put it off for as long as possible but eventually just had to face up to reality.

Yesterday, Mrs Pat and I sat on the floor of the loft, picking through a great heap of classical and jazz LPs, unplayed for years, and divided them into two piles. Some few we'll keep because they are legendary (Ferrier, Das Lied von der Erde...) and some for sentimental reasons. The rest will go to Oxfam, to gather dust in someone else's loft.

It was painful. But, TC folks, we don't even have a record player!


----------



## Art Rock

We have a record player, but we hardly play them (99% are pop/rock, because the start of my interest in classical music coincided with the arrival of the CD). We have not run out of storage capacity yet, but we already made a decision which ones to keep - the ones with great looking covers, which we use as additional decoration at home.


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> We have a record player, but we hardly play them (99% are pop/rock, because the start of my interest in classical music coincided with the arrival of the CD). We have not run out of storage capacity yet, but we already made a decision which ones to keep - *the ones with great looking covers, which we use as additional decoration at home*.


Showing them off like coffee table books, eh?

LPs because of their size can make a strong impression with their covers. That's always been one of the reasons we buy them. I can think of no other reason to buy an LP these days except that some recordings never made it to CD, why is that? A performance of Schumann songs by Fischer-Dieskau comes to mind. So I feel as though I can never completely get rid of LPs and my turntable.


----------



## eljr

Not to be a downer but I had another setback yesterday, health wise. 

It has left me drained and depressed. Angry and resentful too.


----------



## eljr

Ariasexta said:


> I am going to take notes of my ideas seriously, due to my work I will have to keep some extensive forms of note and this routine will likely inspire my other habits in taking notes. I can not help imagining my ideas changing the world(even I do not know what is the world that I really want), but it is a kind of undying teenage nolstagic romanticism that I allow myself. If can be publish in the future, not sure, maybe in 2o years if I can live that long.


Sounds productive, I hope you accomplish this.



Ariasexta said:


> I feel instinctively ideologically incompatible with capitalo-socialistic censorship.


I'd love to speak to this with you but it would be against site rules as frankly, I think this sentence is.


----------



## Ariasexta

eljr said:


> Sounds productive, I hope you accomplish this.
> 
> I'd love to speak to this with you but it would be against site rules as frankly, I think this sentence is.


You are welcomed. Presentation of ideas is central to my ideals. My blog is just a kick off, rough and full of rush and errors(antisem), never take too seriously just for fun and referential motivativity. I intended to write in a rushing way just to prevent people to take it overtly serious.

For example, the idea of falsifiability, it strucks me as very inspiring, from Popper, knew him from april city. From this idea, I do find something of my ideas to be fortified. I once wrote an essay in chinese for final term exam. I took 5 hours to do it when the others took only 30 minutes on average but I got an A+. I was taking re-exams which meant to be a series of exams for a whole afternoon without interludes, I skipped the computer exam that day so I had the whole afternoon to write the essay.

I have to say, when I seriously write something, it takes real a hell of time. My blog had been scribbles of ideas not serious essays even in my highschool standard


----------



## Open Book

eljr said:


> Not to be a downer but I had another setback yesterday, health wise.
> 
> It has left me drained and depressed. Angry and resentful too.


I'm sorry to hear that. Your feelings are normal. Especially if your health has made you more COVID sensitive and thus keeping you away from activities with other people where you might have support.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm in the system for applying to a 2 year part time bachelor course at the State Academy of Musik (NMH). Music and health is the name. I have to make a video of me playing piano, guitar and sing an a cappella folksong. I also have to show some accompaniment playing, which is safest on guitar. I'm a bit nervous for the piano thing, where I decided to play prelude bwv 846 by Bach and Minuet no. 1 KV 315a by Mozart. The Mozart is inspiring in times of war...On guitar I'll play a study by Sor (op.29/18) and sing (ehhhem) "Sven Svane" (a medieval ballad after Kirsten Bråten Berg) which is about a guy who meets a stranger and asks some questions and get some answers. Deadline is April 15th. WISH ME LUCK :wave:


----------



## Taggart

Best of luck @Kjetil Heggelund


----------



## senza sordino

My friend and I did another long cycle last Saturday. 68 km in five hours. We're not setting any land speed records, but I'm happy with this. We had another 30-minute lunch break, and we have to stop for traffic lights and other breaks. My friend did crash by running over the curb. He said he lost concentration for a moment. He was behind me and I didn't hear him. I have cycled another 200 meters or more before I realized that he wasn't behind me. I cycled back to find he was okay, just a bit bruised. We continued on.

I was tired that evening, but not wiped out nor sore.

The next day, Sunday, yesterday, my gf and I drove east into the valley for a cycle along the *****. Here we call it a ****, but elsewhere, it's known as a levee or embankment. It's all the same thing. I found out recently that we call them ***** because they were built by the Dutch settlers in the late 19th Century.

It was a much shorter bike ride on Sunday, about 8 km. I took a few photos. On the left of the picture is a fjord that empties to the river, and to the right of the picture is a flooded marsh. There was a flock of swans on the flooded marsh too far out to photograph with my phone camera. It was a stunning day.
https://i.postimg.cc/bNDKgQW2/Pitt-Lake-****.jpg

This is a beaver dam, not damming much right now but as the flooded marsh drains it'll be a damn good dam.


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> Not to be a downer but I had another setback yesterday, health wise.
> 
> It has left me drained and depressed. Angry and resentful too.


I wish you all the best. Many of us are getting at an age that good health is no longer something that can be taken for granted.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm in the system for applying to a 2 year part time bachelor course at the State Academy of Musik (NMH). Music and health is the name. I have to make a video of me playing piano, guitar and sing an a cappella folksong. I also have to show some accompaniment playing, which is safest on guitar. I'm a bit nervous for the piano thing, where I decided to play prelude bwv 846 by Bach and Minuet no. 1 KV 315a by Mozart. The Mozart is inspiring in times of war...On guitar I'll play a study by Sor (op.29/18) and sing (ehhhem) "Sven Svane" (a medieval ballad after Kirsten Bråten Berg) which is about a guy who meets a stranger and asks some questions and get some answers. Deadline is April 15th. WISH ME LUCK :wave:


Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> I wish you all the best. Many of us are getting at an age that good health is no longer something that can be taken for granted.


Yes, we have developed a new hobby: collecting ailments.


----------



## Ariasexta

My "like" bottom is not-functional again.


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> Not to be a downer but I had another setback yesterday, health wise.
> 
> It has left me drained and depressed. Angry and resentful too.


Sorry for your troubles. Wishing you strength.


----------



## Ariasexta

I now feel that all personal diaries should be keep secret forever, everything that appears sepcial in your memories should be kept secret forever. But Diary of ideas, um, should also be destroyed too. I shared it just because I felt the world needs it. Keep the most special memories to yourself only forever; destroy your diary when the time has come, also, do not share them on internet too, if anything, just choose what can be shared carefully.


----------



## Ariasexta

I think, I will destroy many of my own items if possible when my time is near, especially the notes, some idea sketches and personal artwork pieces, favorites CDs. I do not believe in spreading the good ideas through publicity, this is why we have God and believes.


----------



## senza sordino

I did another long bike ride yesterday, this time by myself and just a bit further than my last ride, so about 70 km in five hours. It's spring break here. I took advantage of a break in the weather as we're having a wet early spring, unlike last year. 

I was exhausted last night, but still awake enough to watch a movie. I slept for ten hours last night, that's excellent for me.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I keep having various pop song titles from the past 7 decades pop up in my head. You know, the stuff that stuck. Beatles stuff, other stuff. And now I finally get some reflective meaning from it. Now and then.

"The Long and Winding Road"
"Fixing A Hole"


----------



## Luchesi

Chibi Ubu said:


> I keep having various pop song titles from the past 7 decades pop up in my head. You know, the stuff that stuck. Beatles stuff, other stuff. And now I finally get some reflective meaning from it. Now and then.
> 
> "The Long and Winding Road"
> "Fixing A Hole"


Yes, those are the memories with good (mysteriously good) feelings surrounding them. I had a small collection of 45s when I bought my first Beatles 45. I Want To Hold Your Hand. And seeing that red label in my mind is one of those reference memories which activate some brain chemicals, I guess. 
Logically speaking, the older you get the more of these flashes you should have.


----------



## Ariasexta

I have formed a foundamental outline of a book, sounds cool but to realize it is another story. So scary, never undertook anything like this feels like I would become a mathematician rather than taking up this task.


----------



## Ariasexta

It seems like all my original ideas just do not fit into a book, as if there is a hole in the vessel, whatever I try to fill it it gets drained or just disappeared. Maybe I am not the choosen guy for holding this torch however I can light it up.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Having spent just enough time here at TC has resulted in a number of epiphanies over the past month or so. Recently I realized that if life is a six-pack, I'm on my last brew.

I am grateful for the opportunity.


----------



## geralmar

This happened long ago; but since I've never shared it I hope I have permission to relate now.

In the mid 1950s my parents were college students and I lived with them in an apartment building reserved for married couples. The university maintained a large a large block of apartments buildings, all reserved for married students. Interspersed among the buildings were several "laundry rooms", small single story buildings housing rows of coin operated washing machines and dryers. I was in elementary school and my circle of friends was small since most young couples did not have school age children.

A subject of intense discussion among us was a handyman. He was heavily stooped-- a hunchback-- and we spoke of him in awe as he shambled among the buildings, his uniform unkempt and dirty. We were terrified of him and kept our distance.

Early one Sunday morning my mother handed me some coins and asked me launder a small basket of clothes. I didn't mind because I enjoyed listening to the washers and watching clothes spin in the dryers. Also It was very early and it would be easy to find a washer and dryer not in operation.

I was shy and leery of adults. When I carried the basket into the laundry room closest our building I was disappointed to hear several machines in operation although unattended. This meant adults would soon return. I decided to find a laundry room where I would be alone. After no luck with the next closest laundry building, I found a small laundry building where all the machines sat silent. Satisfied, I began the laundry.

An hour later the basket sat on the floor in front of the open dryer and I was pulling clothes into the basket. Suddenly I was absolutely horrified to see a pair of coarse hands next to mine, emptying the dryer. It was the hunchback. He said a few words, I mumbled a quavering "thank you," then fled clutching the basket, heart pounding.

I was, of course, shocked by the appearance and nearness of the hunchback. But it was the second shock that haunts me to this day: as he worked beside me the man's voice was soft, reassuring, almost musical. I have never since heard a voice like it. I read no lesson into the encounter. But afterward when I would see him at a distance move slowly, painfully between buildings-- until eventually I would see him no more-- I had the same undefinable feelings that remain with me today.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like to play around with my music software. My new "thing" is programming short things I call "fake metal" in Cubase, with NI Komplete and some plugins. Just wait until I spam you all 👹


----------



## KevinW

I just listened to Mahler 1 and Beethoven Pastoral for the come of Spring in Chicago... Finally! The temperature is 20℃+ now and the spring is already here... Wait... I've just seen the weather forecast saying the temperature's gonna drop below zero again tomorrow... Well this is Chicago, and I'm speechless now...


----------



## geralmar

Useless giant monster/classical artists trivia:

In an early scene in the Japanese original of Godzilla (Gojira, 1954), the protagonist holds a flyer announcing (in Japanese) a recital by the Budapest String Quartet. The Quartet, in fact, toured Japan in September, 1952.

In Denmark's answer to Godzilla, Reptilicus (1961), as a panicked mob runs through the streets of Copenhagen a poster announcing a recital by pianist Clifford Curzon can be glimpsed on a kiosk.


----------



## Merl

I've spent the last few days waging my yearly war on those horrible, slimy, shell-based creatures in the garden that attempt to eat my hostas and some of my other plants. This year I will definitely be more successful than usual as next door have paved their previously overgrown garden. Yesterday, about 20 snails met their deaths at the hands of the 'badminton racket of death', being pinged at least 50 feet onto our busy side road. Another 15 met a similar fate this morning. I usually send at least 500-1000 of the little b#stards to their deaths yearly. Slugs have a different fate, being decapitated by the 'pruners of death'. 👺


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> I've spent the last few days waging my yearly war on those horrible, slimy, shell-based creatures in the garden that attempt to eat my hosts and sine of my other plants. This year I will definitely be more successful than usual as next door have paved their preciously overgrown garden. Yesterday about 20 snails met their deaths at the hands of the 'badminton racket of death', being pinged at least 50 feet onto our busy side road. Another 15 met a similar fate this morning. I usually send at least 500-1000 of the little b#stards to their deaths yearly. Slugs have a different fate, being decapitated by the 'pruners of death'. 👺


I can't bear crushing them, but I've noticed some big ones in our garden this year, which didn't happen the previous two years. So far I've been taking them out to the pavement to make their own way home (or take a taxi) but if they murder my lupin like they did forty years ago, then I won't answer for the savage fury which will possess me.


----------



## Merl

I'm sorry, Ingélou, but I have no such qualms about ridding my garden of them. I must admit to the particularly dark pleasure I obtain when I've pinged them into the road via the badminton racket. I love the loud crack their shells make when they connect with the concrete. In previous years they've decimated a few of my plants (last year they ate the lupin) but this year I will win. 😖


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> I've spent the last few days waging my yearly war on those horrible, slimy, shell-based creatures in the garden that attempt to eat my hostas and some of my other plants. This year I will definitely be more successful than usual as next door have paved their previously overgrown garden. Yesterday, about 20 snails met their deaths at the hands of the *'badminton racket of death*', being pinged at least 50 feet onto our busy side road. Another 15 met a similar fate this morning. I usually send *at least 500-1000 of the little b#stards to their deaths yearly*. Slugs have a different fate, being *decapitated by the 'pruners of death'*. 👺





Merl said:


> I'm sorry, Ingélou, but I have no such qualms about ridding my garden of them. I must admit to the *particularly dark pleasure* I obtain when I've pinged them into the road via the badminton racket. *I love the loud crack their shells make* when they connect with the concrete. In previous years they've decimated a few of my plants (last year they ate the lupin) but this year *I will win*. 😖


This man teaches children ages 5 to 11 - If you are the parent of a child aged 5 to 11 currently being schooled in Scotland by a "Mr. Merl" - be afraid... be very very afraid...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tomorrow I will get a new student, a 15 year old refugee from Ukraine. I really hope I can make a good experience for him. They told me he plays classical (guitar), which is exactly what I do best. Since he doesn't have his guitar, I will lend him one.


----------



## geralmar

My wife and I moved into the neighborhood a little over five years ago. We soon learned that our next door neighbor was the neighborhood gossip. My wife quickly shut down her nosiness after she would regularly come onto our property to inspect the backyard, comment on our lawn care, and ask intrusive questions about our lives generally. One afternoon we returned from shopping to find a battered gas lawnmower parked in front of the garage. She ran over and smugly announced she'd rescued it from a neighbor's trash so I could cut the grass more often. I own both a push mower and a gas mower and there was nothing ever unkempt about our front and backyards. I actually prefer using the push mower to protect what's left of my hearing and I would joke to my wife that neighbors probably thought we were poor because they never saw me in the front yard with other than the push mower.

Finally, three years ago the gossip sold her house to a young woman and moved. Our new neighbor had "an active lifestyle" and it was not uncommon to see a strange young man visit in the evening and then later smell the odor of marijuana wafting into our yard. Otherwise things were quiet and we'd regularly exchange pleasantries with our new neighbor.

Then late one summer's night I was moving items in the garage. I turned off the light and was closing the garage door when I was startled to find the woman standing beside me in the dark. She demanded to know if I'd opened a door or gate to her backyard. Puzzled at being confronted. I simply said, "No," and seemingly satisfied-- or the threat delivered-- she left. Her obvious if brief hostility mystified me (and angered my wife).

Two years later-- and yesterday to be exact-- my wife found out what has been going on. Chatting at length with my wife in her driveway, the young woman revealed that before moving in she was warned by the gossip lady and at least two neighbors and a police officer(!) that I was a peeping tom. The gossip lady was now hounding her over the return of a security camera she insisted she'd forgotten at the house and was stalking her by repeatedly calling and slowly driving past and parking in front of the house. It was finally clear to the young lady she'd been dealing with a lying lunatic. (It also explains why my wife and I have been coldly ostracized by the neighborhood almost since day one.)

My wife is understandably furious with the neighbors who obviously believe the lie (apparently the whole street) and wants to move. I feel differently having invested much financially and emotionally in our home-- it's 97 years old and, if small, architecturally a delight. Also, to run away would admit defeat. I much prefer to stay and remain a persistent affront to our worthless gullible neighbors all the while feeding their festering paranoia. I believe the technical term is "passive-aggressive", at which a former boss said I excel.


----------



## Ingélou

I've posted 'angry' on your behalf. How dreadful. I understand both why your wife wants to go and why you want to stay. I think it's very stressful, whichever you decide.

Would it be possible to distribute a flyer to neighbours' houses which states that 'you understand' that your reputation was trashed by someone who once lived here locally, that you're not a peeping tom, and that you'd like to get to know people a bit better. 

Then invite the most promising family round for coffee & try a few more invitations after that. If that works, you can stay on and make a new start. If people don't respond well, you can sell the house & it's not an admission of guilt.


----------



## DaveM

Speaking of how to handle difficult people’, I like the following story someone reported: A woman was driving her car through a McDonald’s drive-through too slowly for the person behind who started honking his horn at her. At the first window for payment, the woman said she would pay for the order of the upset man behind her. When the man reached the payment window to find his order was paid for, he signaled a ‘thankyou’ to the woman in front. But, when the woman reached the next window to pick up her order, she showed the receipts for the 2 orders, also picked up his order and drove away..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just got home from audition at the state academy of music. "Music and health" is the chosen field. I played a normal classical guitar piece, something with chords and vocal, then piano with chords and vocal and a very short Mozart minuet. Then some a cappella singing. I'm the one who sang! Then improvisation on balafon with a woman in the jury. That was fun  Think I will get an answer June 1st...I was pretty nervous before and have something like trigger finger from playing too much piano suddenly...Tomorrow is our national day! HURRA!!!


----------



## Forster

Early morning trip in our small garden. You couldn't trust me on the Camino!


----------



## Forster

Fortunately, my son is more sure footed. He and his uncle just completed the Camino today, starting from St. Jean Pied de Port. That's 777km. No rush though, they started 12 April.

(This year!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought it would be a good idea to use the variation mvt. from sextet op. 18 by Brahms to improvise over, so I programmed it in Cubase with a synth sound and put on some drums. I can't get it to work...meaning my improvisation sucks...


----------



## DaveM

Forster said:


> Fortunately, my son is more sure footed. He and his uncle just completed the Camino today, starting from St. Jean Pied de Port. That's 777km. No rush though, they started 12 April.
> 
> (This year!)


It’s quite a challenge. My wife did it a few years ago and came back with a tibial stress fracture and two swollen legs and feet..


----------



## Merl

Finally booked my flights for Spain at the start of July and can't wait to get away. Going to see friends as usual and I'm hoping for a day trip to Africa this time.


----------



## Art Rock

Had my hearing tested for the first time today - been having some problems with my right ear. The test does not confirm that, some loss as expected at my age, but no need for a hearing aid.

Just a few hours later, I started to see advertisements for hearing aids at the national news site. It's a scary world.


----------



## Luchesi

.........................................


----------



## Red Terror

Marriage is hard ... that's all I have to say.


----------



## realdealblues

Have had some personal things going on for quite some time now and have unfortunately made the decision to sell the majority of my classical music CD collection. 

It's been pretty difficult packaging up a lot of it and shipping it off to new homes, but I suppose it's less for those to deal with when I'm gone one day...not that I am planning on leaving this world soon, but trying to look on the bright side and think to myself at least it won't all end up in a dumpster, which would likely be the case one day.


----------



## starthrower

Wow, blues! I hope you held on to some of your favorites but it does get a little crazy collecting mountains of stuff. In your case I hope there's a positive aspect to unloading much of this stuff as difficult as it must be.


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> Wow, blues! I hope you held on to some of your favorites but it does get a little crazy collecting mountains of stuff. In your case I hope there's a positive aspect to unloading much of this stuff as difficult as it must be.


Thanks. I am going to try to hold on to a few of my favorite recordings but just like most of my other stuff (guitars, amps, etc.) they are mostly bound for new homes. I'm trying to be positive and there will be some good that comes out of it I'm sure, but always hard, especially when you've been a packrat for 40 years...lol.


----------



## starthrower

I could really benefit from doing the same. Especially because my wife and I would like to move to a different neighborhood and not bring all of the clutter with us.


----------



## senza sordino

One year ago, I cataloged my non-classical music listening on an excel spreadsheet. I like to collect lists. I have kept a list of all the books I've read since I was fourteen. I have kept a list of the movies I've watched since I switched cable companies three years ago. I've written in a journal all the classical music I've listened to since late 2017. Weird, you say? Perhaps, but as they say in northern England "nowt queer as folk", which really means that everyone is weird! 

On the non-classical listening excel spreadsheet, one of the columns tallies the number of times I've listened to that album. I only bother putting complete albums on this list, not song by song. I joined Talk Classical in 2013. So I was able to search back and reconstruct the listening list back to October 2013. I've discovered a lot of music since joining here, so I know exactly how many times I've listened to certain new (for me) albums. I've listened to 1224 complete non-classical albums, jazz, and rock and roll, since I joined. 

For my summer project this year, I've decided to catalogue my classical music listening on an excel spreadsheet. One of the columns tallies the number of times I've listened to a piece of music. It's a bit more tricky than the non-classical because so many pieces in classical music have the same title. Symphony #5, Violin Sonata, Piano Concerto #3 etc. The "countifs" function tallies two or more columns. So I can now distinguish between Beethoven's Symphony #5 and Sibelius' Symphony #5. That function will tally more columns so I can distinguish conductors too, but I haven't bothered with this. It'll take several weeks to complete this excel spreadsheet of classical listening simply because I listen to more classical music than non-classical music. It won't be 100% accurate, but I figure it'll be 80% to 90% right, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Art Rock

Sitting in the gallery, hearing the carillon of the nearby tower play........ Shostakovich. 🤓

Granted, it is his "Second Waltz", popularized by Andre Rieu, but still.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> One year ago, I cataloged my non-classical music listening on an excel spreadsheet. I like to collect lists. I have kept a list of all the books I've read since I was fourteen. I have kept a list of the movies I've watched since I switched cable companies three years ago. I've written in a journal all the classical music I've listened to since late 2017. Weird, you say? Perhaps, but as they say in northern England "nowt queer as folk", which really means that everyone is weird!
> 
> On the non-classical listening excel spreadsheet, one of the columns tallies the number of times I've listened to that album. I only bother putting complete albums on this list, not song by song. I joined Talk Classical in 2013. So I was able to search back and reconstruct the listening list back to October 2013. I've discovered a lot of music since joining here, so I know exactly how many times I've listened to certain new (for me) albums. I've listened to 1224 complete non-classical albums, jazz, and rock and roll, since I joined.
> 
> For my summer project this year, I've decided to catalogue my classical music listening on an excel spreadsheet. One of the columns tallies the number of times I've listened to a piece of music. It's a bit more tricky than the non-classical because so many pieces in classical music have the same title. Symphony #5, Violin Sonata, Piano Concerto #3 etc. The "countifs" function tallies two or more columns. So I can now distinguish between Beethoven's Symphony #5 and Sibelius' Symphony #5. That function will tally more columns so I can distinguish conductors too, but I haven't bothered with this. It'll take several weeks to complete this excel spreadsheet of classical listening simply because I listen to more classical music than non-classical music. It won't be 100% accurate, but I figure it'll be 80% to 90% right, and that's good enough for me.


I only wish I'd done that, as my memory (which used to be excellent) is starting to fade. I am always finding something new, only to be reminded that a few years ago I'd already been there, done that & got the teeshirt.


----------



## perempe

Hungary to scrap energy price caps for high usage households
We are over 2500m³ a year.


----------



## mikeh375

Damn smart TV. It updated its firmware without telling me and screwed up the HDMI arc connection to the soundbar. So for the last hour I've been on forums and reading mannuals to get it all back together. Had to update the firmware on all peripherals and switch it on and off again to get it back to what it was. Now I'm having a pot of tea to celebrate.


----------



## EvaBaron

I’m on vacation with 10 other friends of mine in Albufeira, Portugal. We’re here for a week and we arrived Saturday. It’s been really fun and here it doesn’t matter that I’m 17, no one checks your id. After that I’m going to Spain with the parents of a friend who’s also in the Albufeira group and after that I’m going to France with my parents and with different friends. Really looking forward to it


----------



## Phil loves classical

Hi all. Back from a hiatus. Been spending all my free time on this one game, and the only reason I'm not playing it now is because I'm supposed to be at work (kind of slow lately at the office). Kind of overwhelmed by the new look of the website.


----------



## Art Rock

This put a smile on my face (yeah, I'm easily amused). I've been playing a lot of Octordle the past few weeks, but this is such a beauty if you are sensitive to such things. After my standard first three words (including all vowels, y, and 9 frequently occurring consonants), this is not the first time that I next solved all eight words - but it is the first time I did in order of the board.


----------



## danj

Ringing in my 30th birthday listening to Beethoven.


----------



## atsizat

Today it's my birthday. I turned 32. I am drinking alone.


----------



## atsizat

Would nobody tell me happy birthday?


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Would nobody tell me happy birthday?


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


>


I can't see what you wrote but I imagined it wasn't bad


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> I can't see what you wrote but I imagined it wasn't bad


It says Happy Birthday


----------



## Taggart

atsizat said:


> Today it's my birthday. I turned 32. I am drinking alone.


Happy Birthday.

It's a shame that this new site doesn't show people's birthdays like the old one did. Either data protection gone mad or a missing feature.


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Would nobody tell me happy birthday?


Did you have a good Birthday?


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> Did you have a good Birthday?


No, I didn't. I was alone by myself drinking.


----------



## Merl

I've just tested positive for covid for the 2nd time. OK but I'm very lethargic tonight and the headaches are not pleasant.


----------



## perempe

Yesterday I went to Tiszafüred for a swim (the water is still 22°C), then to Liszt Academy for the Gyeonggi Sinawi Orchestra concert.


----------



## juliante

Phil loves classical said:


> Hi all. Back from a hiatus. Been spending all my free time on this one game, and the only reason I'm not playing it now is because I'm supposed to be at work (kind of slow lately at the office). Kind of overwhelmed by the new look of the website.


and the game is...?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I'm going to "peace-out" from my workplace at the end-of-the-year. 

Looking forward to no more to "all-you-can-eat" overtime. Anticipating living the life of 'leisure-man,' and renewing acquaintances here!


----------



## Chat Noir

I bought a bottle of 'Italian' wine this afternoon. Not had a bottle for a while, but the sales patter on the back label was in German primarily. And it did seem to have been bottled in Germany. When I pulled the cork just earlier (and it was one of those plastic corks) it has written on it, in German, "this cork guarantees quality without a cork flavour".

Really? I think it's just a lot of nonsense. You can tell pretty much by how easy it is to extract these corks that the seal is inferior to a real cork which expands. The flavour is insipid. This will teach me to go for a litre bottle rather than a standard bottle of French, of which even the lower end are acceptable. This Italo-German bottle is a litre of plonk!


----------



## Phil loves classical

juliante said:


> and the game is...?


Sorry didn't see before. It's Archeage, but I recently grown tired of it, hence me loitering around on this forum again.


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Sorry didn't see before. It's Archeage, but I recently grown tired of it, hence me loitering around on this forum again.


Hi Phil, I liked your compositions. Glad that you're back.


----------



## Ingélou

I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.

We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.

If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?

Thanks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Update, Day 10 - it was just getting better, the cold-like symptoms, but then overnight I developed a fluey headache & extreme tiredness but couldn't sleep. I am clearly one of those who have a 'second bout' of the illness after a week. It's depressing - I haven't dared take a test again, though maybe I will tomorrow.

Day 12: For the second time, I've had a negative test. Good news - though I still have a headache and the bones of my skull are strangely sore. Thank you for your advice & support.


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.
> 
> We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.
> 
> If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?
> 
> Thanks.


Recovering right now from what is either a cold or Covid (light fever, throat ache, headaches, runny nose - in that sequence over the past few days), my wife is now down with the same symptoms a day or two after mine. I feel reasonably OK now.
Plenty of drinks (hot water with lemon) and loads of fruit would be my advice. In addition, my wife made us a recipe from Shanghai: Boil pears, radish (the long white version) and some fresh ginger for an hour in water, then drink the 'soup' you made this way (hot). Two cups per day.
Hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ingélou said:


> I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.
> 
> We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.
> 
> If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry to hear you got it...I had it in September. I found my favorite blanket and lay on the sofa listening to sad music...The sad music got interesting actually, learning this and that about Norwegian folk music  ...oh, put honey in your tea!


----------



## Luchesi

People say that I have some weird ideas.

But when I'm sick I review this video about how our bodies fight this invasion. We can imagine feeling the stages talked about in the video. You can remember the good guys win in the end! and how they do it.

-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Uuc76DvlI


----------



## FrankE

Autumn is well and truly here. On most days it is too cold, rainy or both to get my laundry dried.
Getting my laundry hung out to dry on a regular basis is an important part of my dreary life.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just realized that there is just too much to be interested in and then there is work...Just realizing it is time-consuming 😵🤐🙄


----------



## Chat Noir

Unfortunately my cat is now in a bad way. It's last chance saloon. Corticosteroid injection earlier (for comfort and a pep really) and I'm giving her special food from a syringe, essentially a form of force feeding. She was just losing weight by the day and perhaps about 750-800 grammes in a short time. Her temperature was about 7 degrees too low so she's now on my bed wrapped in a fleece and a wool blanket on. Normally she'd be trying to escape fro that after 10 minutes, but now staying there by choice. 

Without improvement over e few days there is only one final course of action left. I am very sad.  Devastated even.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.
> 
> We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.
> 
> If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry to hear you have Covid. I had it in August. We both got it while traveling, but fortunately at the end of our road trip. My symptoms were pretty mild, like a cold. I took some Benelyn and my symptoms went away quickly. I'm not saying this will work for everyone, I'm just saying it worked for me. I had no fever, no chills, and no muscle fatigue. I took several rapid tests (antigen tests). I tested positive for about two weeks but had symptoms for about three days. 

The active ingredients are:
_Dextromethorphan Hydrobromide (cough suppressant)
Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (decongestant)_

I had to look up the active ingredients. The marvels of modern medicine and drugs.I've also had three Covid shots. Astra Zeneca and two Pfizer. Canada is now recommending the second booster (fourth shot) six months after testing positive.


----------



## FrankE

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just realized that there is just too much to be interested in and then there is work...Just realizing it is time-consuming 😵🤐🙄


Work helps one prioritise and schedule more in and affords one to be able to do things.
hence "If you want something done find someone busy".


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> Sorry to hear you have Covid. I had it in August. We both got it while traveling, but fortunately at the end of our road trip. My symptoms were pretty mild, like a cold. I took some Benelyn and my symptoms went away quickly. I'm not saying this will work for everyone, I'm just saying it worked for me. I had no fever, no chills, and no muscle fatigue. I took several rapid tests (antigen tests). I tested positive for about two weeks but had symptoms for about three days.
> 
> The active ingredients are:
> _Dextromethorphan Hydrobromide (cough suppressant)
> Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (decongestant)_
> 
> I had to look up the active ingredients. The marvels of modern medicine and drugs.I've also had three Covid shots. Astra Zeneca and two Pfizer. Canada is now recommending the second booster (fourth shot) six months after testing positive.


My symptoms are a lot fiercer, but thank you very much - I definitely will try this!
(There are several types of Benylin, though - which one did you use?)

Ironically, I just had my fourth Covid jab about a month ago. They say it makes things milder, so I shudder to think what it would have felt like without the jab!


----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday a friend (for 20 years already) from high school came to visit. We share the enormous passion for classical music. He had brought a friend of his who lives near me and also likes classical music. They both earn their living in music. So we had a nice morning with conversations about Steinway vs Fazioli, CD/Vinyl/Tidal, composers, musicians etc. And of course we listened to some music. With good coffee of course 

And we were fascinated by this video about the history of music formats.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> (There are several types of Benylin, though - which one did you use?)


I used the one with a cough suppressant and decongestant. 

I'm sorry to hear your symptoms are bad. I hope you get well soon. All the best.


----------



## Chilham

Ingélou said:


> I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.
> 
> We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.
> 
> If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had it since last Friday, my wife since Saturday. Feeling improved but still testing positive.

Feel better soon.


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> I've got covid - so far, Taggart hasn't.
> 
> We're just back from a music festival in Scotland. I'm feeling awful - runny nose alternating with cough and blocked sinuses, headaches, feel weak & dizzy & tired, can't sleep, can't settle either sitting up or lying down.
> 
> If any of you have had it, are there any methods or home remedies that can make me feel just a bit better and/or shorten the experience?
> 
> Thanks.


It’s my understanding that Pfizer’s Paxlovid is available in the U.K (not sure if prescription required there, pharmacists can dispense it here w/o one). If you or Taggart are in a high risk category (includes those above 65-70), you should check with your physician if it may be appropriate. It has to be taken within 5 days of onset of symptoms. Two members of my immediate family have used it with good results and I have it at home in case I need it: shortens length of illness and reduces chance of hospitalization and severe disease in high risk and older patients. I know Taggart doesn’t have it yet, but if he’s in a high risk category, now is the time to check out availability of Paxlovid if he comes down with it.


----------



## Chat Noir

I couldn't post this last night because I was too distraught and somewhat angry. The vet practice prevaricated on giving me an appointment yesterday when I told them it was time to euthanise my cat to make it humane and pain free. Instead they insisted it could only be the next day despite me insisting that it needed to be now. I live in a small village so getting to another vet is difficult so I decided to hang on.
At close to midnight she started violently retching and bringing up blood, then thick congealed type. And I could do nothing, but try and comfort her. She held on to me and I could do nothing, for maybe ten minutes. Until she passed away with my hand cradling her head. Blood everywhere and I was shaking. The hole in my heart is enormous and even more so when I laid her to rest in the garden this afternoon. Sorry to drop this downer out there, this is what happened in my life and it was horrible.


----------



## Art Rock

My condolences. It's already been five years since we had to let our dog go (fortunately the vet was very cooperative in our case), and I still feel the pain once in a while. Pets become such an important part of our lives. In time you will hopefully mainly focus on remembering all the good times.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Luchesi said:


> People say that I have some weird ideas.
> 
> But when I'm sick I review this video about how our bodies fight this invasion. We can imagine feeling the stages talked about in the video. You can remember the good guys win in the end! and how they do it.
> 
> -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Uuc76DvlI


When I get an infection, I sometimes think of a paraphrase of a line from General Zod in "Superman II."

"Why do you do this to me, when you know that I will kill you for it(!)"

[Of course, I know that the point of the vast preponderance of pathogens is for them to live long enough in ME for them to have an opportunity to trouble someone else- but we take our little morale-boosts where we can.]


----------



## Luchesi

Chi_townPhilly said:


> When I get an infection, I sometimes think of a paraphrase of a line from General Zod in "Superman II."
> 
> "Why do you do this to me, when you know that I will kill you for it(!)"
> 
> [Of course, I know that the point of the vast preponderance of pathogens is for them to live long enough in ME for them to have an opportunity to trouble someone else- but we take our little morale-boosts where we can.]


I’ve read that a thousand of them would fit on the end of a human hair.

8 percent of our DNA came from viruses, and we’ll pass it on. So, pre-programmed lifespans are very important for a species.

That’s another reason to be vaccinated and boosted. Reduce the numbers and shorten the amount of time for viral sequences getting into your DNA.


----------



## starthrower

I tried to help my wife with some fall clean up and raking but I couldn't do sh#t. I was spent after 15 minutes. Almost five years of being out of the work force plus three back surgeries has taken its toll so it's back to my easy chair.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> I tried to help my wife with some fall clean up and raking but I couldn't do sh#t. I was spent after 15 minutes. Almost five years of being out of the work force plus three back surgeries has taken its toll so it's back to my easy chair.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Sorry to hear.


Thanks! I recently got some PT which helped. I did better the second time around with the yard work. I was out of shape.


----------



## eljr

Thanksgiving for two.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Looks beautiful and delicious! I love those dining chairs. Reminds me of Thanksgiving dinners in NYC, and Long Island when I was a kid. We used to go to my grandmother's place in Brooklyn, and her brother's house on the Island.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Looks beautiful and delicious! I love those dining chairs. Reminds me of Thanksgiving dinners in NYC, and Long Island when I was a kid. We used to go to my grandmother's place in Brooklyn, and her brother's house on the Island.


It's kinda cool as Thanksgiving dinner has been celebrated by my family in this house since 1920. 6 generations have now broken bread in this room for one occasion or another. From my great grandparents to my grand children.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> It's kinda cool as Thanksgiving dinner has been celebrated by my family in this house since 1920. 6 generations have now broken bread in this room for one occasion or another. From my great grandparents to my grand children.


That's great! I miss the big family get togethers. Everybody has died off so nowadays it's just me an my wife. In NYC we had my mom's stepfather's huge Italian family. He had ten brothers and sisters. And they all had kids. I have one precious photo of everybody around the dinner table in 1969.


----------



## Chat Noir

Yes well... I started vacuuming yesterday, after having let it get a bit shabby, and about three minutes in it suddenly stopped and the motor was burned out. So that was great. Now that we live in a society where you just replace things because it is engineered to be cheaper than repair, I had to find another. Then I remembered that the supermarket had an offer selling bagless cyclone cleaners and this was my opportunity. I went there and enquired, since they seemed to have vanished since the previous day, and the manager said: 'Ah sorry, we sold the last three yesterday..'

Further down the street I went to a well-known place where they also sell them and there was a board outside with 'black Friday and photo of a Bosch cleaner with a ton knocked off the price. My chance again! Turned out the bags for it were the dearest of all at twice the price and the nameless replacements hard to locate. I saw another bagless cleaner which seemed to fit the bill, though I know they just shift the cost to the filters. I find the bag ones a nuisance though.

Cherry on the cake. After I got my choice home and displayed it for all to see, I took the box to the storage room - since it's best to keep it for a while in case it goes wrong - and what do I find there? Yes, the reserve vacuum cleaner I'd kept for such emergencies. The outcome is that I still have a reserve vacuum cleaner. That's the best way of seeing this entire omnishambles.


----------



## Merl

Just had Covid jab no.4 (?). No adverse reactions up to now apart from growing an extra head. 🤪


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Just had Covid jab no.4 (?). No adverse reactions up to now apart from growing an extra head. 🤪


Different reaction when I had mine a few weeks back along with the flu jab - I didn't gain a head I just lost my memory, at least I think I did.


----------



## Merl

I've got a dead left arm this morning from that jab. Proper achey.


----------



## Chat Noir

I haven't had a single jab. I went down with the illness early on and it was quite severe. My appointments were postponed and I was sent home to wait for further possibilities of a booster should that arise. Now that everything has wound down I haven't even had a letter about what to do next. I should enquire.

I suffer the effects of 'long Covid' now.


----------



## Ingélou

I had reactions to two of my covid jabs - then caught covid a few weeks ago, a fortnight after my fourth jab. I am still feeling ill & tired and one of my ears is still congested, which has caused a tinnitus spike & I'm sleeping badly. 

Sorry to hear about your long covid, Chat Noir, and I hope your arm soon feels better, Merl.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> I've got a dead left arm this morning from that jab. Proper achey.


Yes this jab was the worst. I got sick after all of them but this time it was really bad.


----------



## eljr

Chat Noir said:


> I haven't even had a letter about what to do next.


Take ownership of your situation and seek out the guidance you need.


----------



## perempe

A man sitting next to me greeted me and wished me a nice evening
in Liszt Academy before the start of my concert 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Luchesi

eljr said:


> Yes this jab was the worst. I got sick after all of them but this time it was really bad.


I'm not sure if they're still saying that a strong reaction is a very good thing.
I haven't gotten sick in years of shots.

Little reaction means that either you're already immune or your system is weak. That's what they told us years ago in the military. lol

So what's happening in my life is I just got my flu shots last week, and just a little bit of soreness in the arm. I didn't want to get the covid booster at the same time, so it's a little bit inconvenient.

Over 65 years, everyone needs the pneumonia shot, because it vaccinates against 26 different types of pneumonia-related amicules.

Also the shingles shot ver3.0 has been much improved but you might want to spin the roulette wheel on that one. I don't think I ever had chickenpox, enough for symptoms to show, but some of the virus might be in my body for all these years, just waiting... The body can't recognize it until it starts replicating and irritating, and then the body's defenses counterattack causing all those terrible symptoms in order to eradicate it.


----------



## Musicaterina

My father has collapsed when playing the trumpet during a rehearsal with his brass choir. Cardiac insufficiency. Now he is in hospital, and tomorrow I will take the train to visit him.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today Shabana Rehman and Pelé died. I thought I was a happy guy with my beer...oh it's 2 years since Alexi Laiho died...


----------



## composingmusic

Saw an owl on my walk today!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Well, I finally have hearing aids, both ears. And now I can hear above 2.5kHz, so I'm revisiting a load of CD recordings that previously sounded muffled and 'dead'. And guess what? They're not!

I'm still not getting into Wagner, though. One has one's limits.


----------



## Malx

Pat Fairlea said:


> Well, I finally have hearing aids, both ears. And now I can hear above 2.5kHz, so I'm revisiting a load of CD recordings that previously sounded muffled and 'dead'. And guess what? They're not!
> 
> I'm still not getting into Wagner, though. One has one's limits.


You need to ask for the Bayreuth model to overcome that problem Pat.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Malx said:


> You need to ask for the Bayreuth model to overcome that problem Pat.


I obviously need treatment for Turgid Chromaticism Intolerance! 🙂


----------



## Musicaterina

My father has got better, but he is still in hospital. He must be medically adjusted.


----------

